# Off-Topic Image Thread



## Dirk (Mar 23, 2011)

*Mod edit:* I posted this recently, in response to many, many images.  Please pay attention to it!


Archer said:


> I've had to remove quite a few pics with swearing in them recently, which is something that is specifically mentioned in the rules.  From now on I'm going to start treating repeat offenders of this rule to official warnings and infractions and intervention from my friends with ban hammers.  I'm not even joking about this.

Click to collapse


----------



## orb3000 (Mar 23, 2011)




----------



## Dirk (Mar 23, 2011)




----------



## melanie14 (Mar 24, 2011)

I love this pic.. very funny! lol


----------



## Dirk (Mar 24, 2011)




----------



## Dirk (Mar 24, 2011)




----------



## Dirk (Mar 24, 2011)




----------



## Carla (Mar 25, 2011)




----------



## slash_5150 (Mar 25, 2011)




----------



## Dirk (Mar 25, 2011)




----------



## Dirk (Mar 25, 2011)




----------



## Dirk (Mar 29, 2011)




----------



## Dirk (Apr 1, 2011)




----------



## malybru (Apr 1, 2011)

If we run out of masks during the N1H1 flu season

Here is a ‘homemade’ mask you can make yourself

It is even compatible with the wearing of glasses



One thing though ---



MAKE SURE YOUR MASK IS CLEAN!


----------



## Carla (Apr 2, 2011)




----------



## orb3000 (Apr 2, 2011)




----------



## Zer0_ (Apr 2, 2011)




----------



## Paso876 (Apr 3, 2011)

Confused much ???


----------



## Zer0_ (Apr 3, 2011)




----------



## torikorocks (Apr 4, 2011)

Hypno toad. Be afraid.
Sent using XDA Premium App.


----------



## Dirk (Apr 4, 2011)




----------



## orb3000 (Apr 4, 2011)

*.*

This ones are in Spanish but easy enough to understand

Autopay





Men - women chart: Going for some jeans to the mall


----------



## Purple Drama Llama (Apr 5, 2011)




----------



## Carla (Apr 5, 2011)




----------



## Dirk (Apr 5, 2011)




----------



## torikorocks (Apr 7, 2011)

Sent from my DROIDX using XDA App


----------



## Dirk (Apr 11, 2011)




----------



## Babydollll (Apr 11, 2011)

Sent from either my Nexus S, N1 or telepathically using two tin cans and some string.


----------



## twitch351 (Apr 22, 2011)

M_T_M said:


> img snip

Click to collapse



The best use for it haha

-I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-


----------



## huggs (Apr 23, 2011)

My son in my old truck, and my baby girl after she got trampled by a horse 

Sent from my HTC HD2 using XDA App


----------



## zofong (Apr 23, 2011)

Very humorous


----------



## MacaronyMax (Apr 23, 2011)

@Mods  My post has gone! Sorry if it had against the rules things in


----------



## Dirk (Apr 25, 2011)

zofong said:


> Very humorous

Click to collapse



Pic?


----------



## monaliza (May 1, 2011)

*random*


----------



## Dirk (May 2, 2011)




----------



## racerboy3801 (May 2, 2011)

Sent from the Nether


----------



## racerboy3801 (May 2, 2011)

Sent from the Nether


----------



## orb3000 (May 3, 2011)

*.*


----------



## sakai4eva (May 3, 2011)

monaliza said:


>

Click to collapse



We can finally stop using the back door.


----------



## jaszek (May 3, 2011)




----------



## RinZo (May 3, 2011)




----------



## deliriousDroid (May 3, 2011)

RinZo said:


>

Click to collapse



O God :O my eyyeeessssss

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## orb3000 (May 4, 2011)

[/url][/IMG]






[/url][/IMG]


----------



## twitch351 (May 5, 2011)

-Insert signature here-


----------



## laurorual (May 5, 2011)




----------



## husam666 (May 5, 2011)




----------



## the_scotsman (May 5, 2011)




----------



## sakai4eva (May 5, 2011)

the_scotsman said:


>

Click to collapse



Teehee...

Why do I see the place you are in, and see NSFW, Australia, and think of that time when the stockbroker had a picture of Miranda Kerr on his computer screen?


----------



## Dirk (May 5, 2011)

^^Read the rules!!


----------



## husam666 (May 5, 2011)




----------



## morrid1 (May 5, 2011)




----------



## SuperDeform (May 9, 2011)




----------



## lamecake (May 9, 2011)




----------



## Dirk (May 9, 2011)

^^Lol @ failcat 






^^He ate all the pies


----------



## SuperDeform (May 10, 2011)

DirkGently1 said:


> ^^Lol @ failcat
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Lol. That should cost em an extra ticket


----------



## Dirk (May 10, 2011)

SuperDeform said:


> Lol. That should cost em an extra ticket

Click to collapse



Rules: (From OP)

MUST post an image.
NO image quoting.
NO oversized pics. 
Keep it clean and SFW!


----------



## husam666 (May 10, 2011)




----------



## Dirk (May 10, 2011)

If a picture can be viewed on a 15" monitor without scrolling it is definately NOT oversized!


----------



## RinZo (May 10, 2011)




----------



## BeerChameleon (May 10, 2011)

DirkGently1 said:


> Rules: (From OP)
> 
> MUST post an image.
> NO image quoting.
> ...

Click to collapse


----------



## thirthy (May 10, 2011)




----------



## princebabyeater (May 10, 2011)




----------



## SuperDeform (May 11, 2011)




----------



## Dirk (May 12, 2011)




----------



## Dirk (May 13, 2011)

I found a pic of M_T_M and orb3000, our fearless Mods..
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.


----------



## husam666 (May 14, 2011)

M_T_M said:


> I'm the one on the right!  Look at my 'fro

Click to collapse



nice 'fro


----------



## Babydollll (May 14, 2011)

Sparky built it.... 

I haz Bacon Bits and Pipsqueak says "You're holding it wrong, always"....


----------



## husam666 (May 14, 2011)




----------



## orb3000 (May 14, 2011)

Yeah I´m on the left and angry today














DirkGently1 said:


> I found a pic of M_T_M and orb3000, our fearless Mods..

Click to collapse


----------



## husam666 (May 15, 2011)




----------



## Dirk (May 16, 2011)

Which of the XDA mods is this....?


----------



## husam666 (May 16, 2011)

DirkGently1 said:


> Which of the XDA mods is this....?

Click to collapse



scotsman


----------



## Dirk (May 16, 2011)




----------



## twitch351 (May 16, 2011)

-Insert signature here-


----------



## ExoBlack90 (May 16, 2011)

..........^^


----------



## SuperDeform (May 17, 2011)




----------



## Dirk (May 27, 2011)




----------



## deliriousDroid (May 27, 2011)

^^^^^^^

Sent from my 'SilverBullet' HTCDesireZ running CM7


----------



## SuperDeform (May 27, 2011)

""""""""


----------



## husam666 (May 27, 2011)




----------



## Dirk (May 27, 2011)

^^ eeeewwww! Too much of this:










Anybody feeling thirsty yet?


----------



## R4mrod (May 27, 2011)

husam666 said:


>

Click to collapse



rotfpmsl


----------



## twitch351 (May 27, 2011)

-Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-


----------



## Dirk (May 27, 2011)




----------



## kamzata (May 28, 2011)




----------



## SuperDeform (May 28, 2011)

.                                 .


----------



## N0RVE (May 28, 2011)




----------



## Dirk (May 30, 2011)




----------



## RinZo (May 30, 2011)




----------



## dedors (May 30, 2011)




----------



## husam666 (May 30, 2011)

dedors said:


>

Click to collapse



Definitely what will happen if I don't force my brother to clean after himself


----------



## Dirk (May 31, 2011)

Must be nightmare finding your pr0n stash amongst that lot


----------



## husam666 (May 31, 2011)




----------



## RinZo (May 31, 2011)

Out just doing some shopping.


----------



## husam666 (May 31, 2011)

thx for the nightmares 

gosh!!


----------



## jaszek (May 31, 2011)




----------



## marblecake (Jun 1, 2011)

http://www.stickycomics.com/computer-update/


----------



## il buono (Jun 1, 2011)

One of my favorite cartoon shows, The Boondocks


----------



## orb3000 (Jun 1, 2011)




----------



## Dr.8820 (Jun 1, 2011)




----------



## Dr.8820 (Jun 1, 2011)




----------



## Dirk (Jun 1, 2011)

Do want!

http://www.popsci.com/diy/article/2011-05/2011-invention-awards-stunning-development


----------



## RinZo (Jun 2, 2011)




----------



## jaszek (Jun 2, 2011)




----------



## Dirk (Jun 3, 2011)

^^ I like! 







PWNED!


----------



## husam666 (Jun 3, 2011)

PS3 network lol


----------



## princebabyeater (Jun 3, 2011)

Its pedobear!! My hero!!


----------



## Jinkeez (Jun 3, 2011)

Ha, these random images are very amusing!


----------



## Dirk (Jun 3, 2011)

princebabyeater said:


> Its pedobear!! My hero!!

Click to collapse





Jinkeez said:


> Ha, these random images are very amusing!

Click to collapse




THE RULES:

MUST post an image.
NO image quoting.
NO oversized pics. 
Keep it clean and SFW!









SSD endurance test being carried out over on the XS forums.


----------



## Gonzo__ (Jun 3, 2011)




----------



## boborone (Jun 3, 2011)

Sticker I want for my box


----------



## Dirk (Jun 3, 2011)

^^

Sign i want for my windows:


----------



## husam666 (Jun 3, 2011)

http://www.engrish.com//wp-content/uploads/2011/04/****-down.jpg


----------



## orb3000 (Jun 3, 2011)




----------



## Dirk (Jun 3, 2011)

^^ Bloodsport 

Almost time...






Where i'll be this weekend:


----------



## onlymojo (Jun 3, 2011)

Saw this one driving through town today.  Had to stop and take this picture.  Maybe I should have used my camera phone while driving!


----------



## il buono (Jun 3, 2011)

These cats know what's up


----------



## Dirk (Jun 3, 2011)

Trololol..


----------



## husam666 (Jun 3, 2011)

the sequel


----------



## Dirk (Jun 3, 2011)

The prequel:


----------



## husam666 (Jun 3, 2011)

part 2


----------



## Dirk (Jun 3, 2011)




----------



## twitch351 (Jun 3, 2011)

DirkGently1 said:


>

Click to collapse



I agree with this photo.

-Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-


----------



## twitch351 (Jun 3, 2011)

This was in my electronics class, remember, he knows what to look for. 

-Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-


----------



## husam666 (Jun 3, 2011)

no wonder PDL left , he got a kid from dan


----------



## Dirk (Jun 3, 2011)

The only thing Llamas were good for:






*sigh, i miss the days..


----------



## husam666 (Jun 3, 2011)

good days lol 



nyan?


----------



## il buono (Jun 4, 2011)

Predator...good movie


----------



## rompus (Jun 4, 2011)

Here is one I took a while back.

Expected to see a bunch of full size Barbie dolls come out of it...


----------



## benchapman (Jun 4, 2011)




----------



## husam666 (Jun 4, 2011)




----------



## Dirk (Jun 4, 2011)




----------



## husam666 (Jun 4, 2011)




----------



## orb3000 (Jun 4, 2011)




----------



## gnarlycs (Jun 5, 2011)




----------



## husam666 (Jun 5, 2011)




----------



## westicle (Jun 5, 2011)

Sent from my PC36100 using XDA App


----------



## pizzaforbreakfast (Jun 5, 2011)




----------



## orb3000 (Jun 5, 2011)




----------



## MuDDuQ (Jun 6, 2011)

here ia a gay test


----------



## MuDDuQ (Jun 6, 2011)

poor lil boy


----------



## MuDDuQ (Jun 6, 2011)

long night for kermit


----------



## Dirk (Jun 6, 2011)

This is where Hamburgs new Apple store is under construction: 







http://www.neowin.net/news/pranksters-deface-upcoming-hamburg-apple-store-with-a-windows-logo


----------



## ClementNg23 (Jun 6, 2011)

DirkGently1 said:


> This is where Hamburgs new Apple store is under construction:
> 
> 
> http://www.neowin.net/news/pranksters-deface-upcoming-hamburg-apple-store-with-a-windows-logo

Click to collapse



did i tell you bout them 'accidentally' swapped the position of the blue and green parts??


----------



## Dirk (Jun 6, 2011)




----------



## TettZor (Jun 8, 2011)

People seem to like my doodles in other topics so why not post them here ALSO? 

Ok. I admit, I am a filthy, filthy attention whore...





Sent from my GT-I9000 using Tapatalk


----------



## echelonMCRhartgrenade (Jun 8, 2011)




----------



## Dirk (Jun 8, 2011)




----------



## Dirk (Jun 8, 2011)

Your poor car!  Still, it could be worse:


----------



## Dirk (Jun 8, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> Yeah, it's pretty f-ed up!  I spared about 100 $ today and I thing the whole thing is gonna cost over 300 $! Thank God for insurance!
> 
> About the pic, I wonder how that even happened!!

Click to collapse



Probably flustered after being pulled over and put it in reverse instead of drive


----------



## orb3000 (Jun 9, 2011)




----------



## Dirk (Jun 9, 2011)

All aboard the failboat 

*Zoom and Enhance:*


----------



## the_scotsman (Jun 9, 2011)

Yet another great one from dirk


----------



## Dirk (Jun 9, 2011)

the_scotsman said:


> Yet another great one from dirk

Click to collapse



How did your weekend away go mate? Did you throw another shrimp on the barbie?


----------



## echelonMCRhartgrenade (Jun 9, 2011)




----------



## husam666 (Jun 9, 2011)




----------



## conantroutman (Jun 9, 2011)

DirkGently1 said:


> How did your weekend away go mate? Did you throw another shrimp on the barbie?

Click to collapse



NUDITY!!!
Off with his head! 







Sent From My Fingers To Your Face.....


----------



## Dirk (Jun 9, 2011)

conantroutman said:


> NUDITY!!!
> Off with his head! ...

Click to collapse








Rule breakers should be flogged remorselessly, or if they enjoy that sort of thing, should be made to watch the 'Friday' video until their brains leak from their ears!


----------



## orb3000 (Jun 10, 2011)




----------



## conantroutman (Jun 10, 2011)

orb3000 said:


>

Click to collapse



I love this guy 




Also this.............


----------



## ClementNg23 (Jun 10, 2011)

conantroutman said:


> i love this guy :d
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



cuuuuttttteeeeeeee !!!!!!!!!!! Love it!!!!! :d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d


----------



## Dirk (Jun 10, 2011)




----------



## husam666 (Jun 10, 2011)




----------



## Dirk (Jun 10, 2011)




----------



## ClementNg23 (Jun 10, 2011)

DirkGently1 said:


>

Click to collapse



CALVIN n HOBBIES!!!! again, love them! I even have the book for those exact comics


----------



## Dirk (Jun 10, 2011)

ClementNg23 said:


> CALVIN n HOBBIES!!!! again, love them! I even have the book for those exact comics

Click to collapse



It was my favorite comic strip. It's a shame he stopped making them!


----------



## husam666 (Jun 10, 2011)

these are for you dirk


----------



## Dirk (Jun 10, 2011)

husam666 said:


> these are for you dirk

Click to collapse



"GORDON FREEMAN, Y U NO TALK?"

 Love it!


----------



## orb3000 (Jun 10, 2011)




----------



## Dirk (Jun 10, 2011)




----------



## orb3000 (Jun 10, 2011)




----------



## Dirk (Jun 10, 2011)




----------



## orb3000 (Jun 10, 2011)




----------



## Dirk (Jun 10, 2011)




----------



## wez89 (Jun 10, 2011)

DirkGently1 said:


>

Click to collapse



LOL may have to use that one sometime


----------



## husam666 (Jun 10, 2011)




----------



## winnici (Jun 10, 2011)




----------



## Dirk (Jun 10, 2011)

husam666 said:


>

Click to collapse



I have to break my own rules to give a thumbs up to the Pink Floyd reference! Well played!


----------



## orb3000 (Jun 10, 2011)




----------



## LordManhattan (Jun 11, 2011)




----------



## LordManhattan (Jun 11, 2011)




----------



## LordManhattan (Jun 11, 2011)




----------



## Dirk (Jun 11, 2011)

Great stuff, keep 'em coming!


----------



## conantroutman (Jun 11, 2011)




----------



## Dirk (Jun 11, 2011)

I love Dilbert


----------



## Jiri.Sko (Jun 11, 2011)

Russian roulette


----------



## LordManhattan (Jun 11, 2011)




----------



## LordManhattan (Jun 11, 2011)




----------



## LordManhattan (Jun 11, 2011)




----------



## LordManhattan (Jun 11, 2011)




----------



## Dirk (Jun 12, 2011)




----------



## Dreddge (Jun 12, 2011)

Ok....im just going to post a random image from my phone...



Sent from the bowels of my mind....


----------



## yashmack (Jun 12, 2011)




----------



## yashmack (Jun 12, 2011)




----------



## husam666 (Jun 12, 2011)




----------



## mprou (Jun 12, 2011)




----------



## Dirk (Jun 13, 2011)




----------



## orb3000 (Jun 13, 2011)




----------



## Dirk (Jun 13, 2011)




----------



## deliriousDroid (Jun 13, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> WTF! I supposed the car is going reverse!

Click to collapse



That's probably you

Sent from my 'SilverBullet' HTCDesireZ running CM7


----------



## howardhopkinson (Jun 13, 2011)

Wasup


----------



## husam666 (Jun 13, 2011)




----------



## orb3000 (Jun 13, 2011)




----------



## Dirk (Jun 13, 2011)

Nudge, nudge..wink, wink..


----------



## orb3000 (Jun 13, 2011)




----------



## LordManhattan (Jun 13, 2011)




----------



## husam666 (Jun 13, 2011)

@orb: ok


----------



## LordManhattan (Jun 13, 2011)




----------



## LordManhattan (Jun 13, 2011)




----------



## Dirk (Jun 13, 2011)




----------



## Manolego (Jun 13, 2011)

img607.imageshack.us/img607/4635/wallpaperlongcat2.jpg


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jun 13, 2011)

Manolego said:


> img607.imageshack.us/img607/4635/wallpaperlongcat2.jpg

Click to collapse





Fixed it for you 







To post image in thread just copy the link where the image is then click the little box that has a mountain thingy on it and paste it there 

or just wrap 
	
	



```
[img]Image goes here[/img]
```


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jun 13, 2011)

I laughed at this:


----------



## LordManhattan (Jun 13, 2011)




----------



## LordManhattan (Jun 13, 2011)




----------



## LordManhattan (Jun 13, 2011)




----------



## Dirk (Jun 14, 2011)




----------



## orb3000 (Jun 14, 2011)

*Nice pair of boots*


----------



## conantroutman (Jun 14, 2011)




----------



## Dirk (Jun 14, 2011)

With the recent talk of people boycotting Battlefield 3 because of the pre-order bonus content, let's have a look at another, previous, boycott:






Way to stand up for your principles losers!


----------



## conantroutman (Jun 14, 2011)

DirkGently1 said:


> Way to stand up for your principles losers!

Click to collapse



If I may continue that theme...........


----------



## agent008my (Jun 14, 2011)




----------



## LordManhattan (Jun 14, 2011)




----------



## LordManhattan (Jun 14, 2011)




----------



## husam666 (Jun 14, 2011)




----------



## Dirk (Jun 14, 2011)

Keep 'em coming. This thread is always lulz worthy


----------



## orb3000 (Jun 14, 2011)




----------



## Dirk (Jun 15, 2011)

http://lightbox.time.com/2011/06/06/chiles-puyehue-volcano/#1


----------



## wez89 (Jun 15, 2011)

And We Have Lift Off


----------



## snowsire (Jun 15, 2011)




----------



## husam666 (Jun 15, 2011)




----------



## LordManhattan (Jun 15, 2011)




----------



## LordManhattan (Jun 15, 2011)




----------



## RinZo (Jun 15, 2011)




----------



## LordManhattan (Jun 15, 2011)




----------



## LordManhattan (Jun 15, 2011)




----------



## husam666 (Jun 15, 2011)




----------



## LordManhattan (Jun 15, 2011)




----------



## jaszek (Jun 15, 2011)




----------



## orb3000 (Jun 15, 2011)




----------



## husam666 (Jun 16, 2011)

They are everywhere


----------



## 4silvertooth (Jun 16, 2011)

Someone just made a app from this idea of random image posting called
Gaze



Sent from my LG-P500 using XDA Premium App


----------



## Dirk (Jun 16, 2011)




----------



## LordManhattan (Jun 16, 2011)




----------



## LordManhattan (Jun 16, 2011)




----------



## husam666 (Jun 16, 2011)




----------



## LordManhattan (Jun 16, 2011)

This thread isn't healthy for me


----------



## LordManhattan (Jun 16, 2011)




----------



## husam666 (Jun 16, 2011)




----------



## LordManhattan (Jun 16, 2011)




----------



## LordManhattan (Jun 16, 2011)




----------



## LordManhattan (Jun 16, 2011)




----------



## LordManhattan (Jun 16, 2011)




----------



## conantroutman (Jun 16, 2011)

This isnt even funny I just want to vent..........


----------



## husam666 (Jun 16, 2011)

you refers to ME!!


----------



## RinZo (Jun 17, 2011)

NSFW HAHAHAHA


----------



## LordManhattan (Jun 17, 2011)

I hate you RinZo!


----------



## orb3000 (Jun 17, 2011)




----------



## traxo (Jun 17, 2011)




----------



## Dirk (Jun 17, 2011)

OMGWTFBBQTHESPIDERS


----------



## LordManhattan (Jun 17, 2011)




----------



## LordManhattan (Jun 17, 2011)




----------



## LordManhattan (Jun 17, 2011)




----------



## traxo (Jun 17, 2011)




----------



## Dirk (Jun 17, 2011)




----------



## husam666 (Jun 17, 2011)

someone please explain wtf is happening here


----------



## jaszek (Jun 17, 2011)

husam666 said:


> someone please explain wtf is happening here

Click to collapse



I don't care, but I love the Knicks Girls. And yes, I did take that photo. lol







[/IMG]


----------



## Dirk (Jun 17, 2011)




----------



## orb3000 (Jun 17, 2011)




----------



## traxo (Jun 17, 2011)

some translated Korean stuff ^^


----------



## Dirk (Jun 17, 2011)




----------



## husam666 (Jun 17, 2011)

isnt the first picture in this page enough?


----------



## Dirk (Jun 17, 2011)

husam666 said:


> isnt the first picture in this page enough?

Click to collapse



Image?

And... no, it isn't!


----------



## husam666 (Jun 17, 2011)

i meant you posted some girls and the first image is girls and here another girl


----------



## Dirk (Jun 17, 2011)

I made another montage. This one is Modern Classics:


----------



## iynfynity (Jun 17, 2011)

DirkGently1 said:


> Image?
> 
> And... no, it isn't!

Click to collapse



This is awesome! 

Sent from my SGH-T959 using XDA App


----------



## traxo (Jun 17, 2011)

more korean stuff


----------



## jaszek (Jun 17, 2011)




----------



## Dirk (Jun 17, 2011)

^^ Thank you!!


----------



## husam666 (Jun 17, 2011)

should i bookmark page 29?


----------



## Dirk (Jun 17, 2011)

husam666 said:


> should i bookmark page 29?

Click to collapse



Yes you should! And what part of '*MUST* post an Image' don't you understand? 

Here's one for the mods to use in moderating the GD forums:


----------



## jaszek (Jun 17, 2011)

husam666 said:


> should i bookmark page 29?

Click to collapse



You should follow the rules.


----------



## husam666 (Jun 17, 2011)

here's a classic troll xD






and why isn't  <--- this considered as image?


----------



## conantroutman (Jun 17, 2011)

DirkGently1 said:


> Yes you should! And what part of '*MUST* post an Image' don't you understand?
> 
> Here's one for the mods to use in moderating the GD forums:

Click to collapse



Yoink............
Thanks Dirk 

And yeah, Im not posting an image because I'm a mod and I dont have to 















































Just kidding......
Heres some banana cheese.... dont let twitch see it


----------



## Dirk (Jun 17, 2011)

husam666 said:


> here's a classic troll xD

Click to collapse




*Click..Click...Click......







Successful troll is successful!


----------



## conantroutman (Jun 17, 2011)

husam666 said:


> I'm a classic troll xD

Click to collapse



Fixed that for ya


----------



## husam666 (Jun 17, 2011)

lol you guys


----------



## Dirk (Jun 17, 2011)

conantroutman said:


> Fixed that for ya

Click to collapse











Nice to have you join us CT! If you're off duty does that mean you're on duty in Off-Topic? And if you go off topic as an Off-Duty Mod does that make you on topic in Off-Topic??

Hmmm!


----------



## conantroutman (Jun 17, 2011)

M_T_M said:


>

Click to collapse



Is it a blank post or some kind of avant garde image of blankness?? 

I guess we'll never know..........





AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH 

HEY YOU GUYS!!!!!!!!!! 


@Dirk....
Im always off duty when Im round these parts.........
Unless theres an obvious disregard for the rules. Then I must don my moderation cape and lay the smackdown*





*Pm Mr Clown, for he is truly the undisputed ruler of OT and all must bow before him.


----------



## Dirk (Jun 17, 2011)

conantroutman said:


> Im always off duty when Im round these parts.........
> Unless theres an obvious disregard for the rules. Then I must don my moderation cape and lay the smackdown*

Click to collapse



Which people are the worst. Off-line, or on-line?? 






Page#29 of this thread, are you Classic or Modern Classic? Enquiring minds are enquiring!


----------



## conantroutman (Jun 17, 2011)

DirkGently1 said:


> Page#29 of this thread, are you Classic or Modern Classic? Enquiring minds are enquiring!

Click to collapse



Gotta be classic 

Must say though, very disapointed at the omission of Audrey Hepburn....


----------



## Dirk (Jun 17, 2011)

conantroutman said:


> Gotta be classic
> 
> Must say though, very disapointed at the omission of Audrey Hepburn..

Click to collapse



Got to admit she was on the shortlist, but she was up against stiff competition...and somebody's silly rules about oversized images, or some such nonsense! 






My Fair Lady....i should be so bloody lucky!!


----------



## conantroutman (Jun 17, 2011)

DirkGently1 said:


> Got to admit she was on the shortlist, but she was up against stiff competition...and somebody's silly rules about oversized images, or some such nonsense!

Click to collapse



Its a fair point I guess


----------



## husam666 (Jun 17, 2011)

gotta admit I like the modern classic more


----------



## husam666 (Jun 18, 2011)

iynfynity said:


> This is awesome!
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T959 using XDA App

Click to collapse



so you ignore all the girls in this page and choose to quote the egg thingy
are you g4y? 



btw the xda dream


----------



## LordManhattan (Jun 18, 2011)

READ THE ****ING RULES N00BS


----------



## LordManhattan (Jun 18, 2011)




----------



## LordManhattan (Jun 18, 2011)




----------



## husam666 (Jun 18, 2011)

just noticed this


----------



## LordManhattan (Jun 18, 2011)




----------



## orb3000 (Jun 18, 2011)

Sorry no translation...


----------



## sakai4eva (Jun 18, 2011)

orb3000 said:


> Sorry no translation...

Click to collapse



Last one is taken from xkcd.com

Can't remember the title and the subject matter, but definitely from xkcd


----------



## boborone (Jun 18, 2011)

I am the latest


----------



## Dirk (Jun 18, 2011)




----------



## LordManhattan (Jun 18, 2011)




----------



## LordManhattan (Jun 18, 2011)




----------



## husam666 (Jun 18, 2011)




----------



## orb3000 (Jun 18, 2011)




----------



## jaszek (Jun 18, 2011)




----------



## reaper7881 (Jun 18, 2011)

Haha I took this in Bradford
..... lol corsa

Sent from my HTC Desire using XDA App


----------



## orb3000 (Jun 19, 2011)

*Please post in English or....*








jaszek said:


>

Click to collapse


----------



## boborone (Jun 19, 2011)

New derailers I got today. The rear one is worth more than what I paid for the bike they're going on.


----------



## Dirk (Jun 19, 2011)




----------



## Dirk (Jun 19, 2011)

*Pavement art*

















http://www.hongkiat.com/blog/absolutely-stunning-3d-street-art-paintings/


----------



## husam666 (Jun 19, 2011)

DirkGently1 said:


> http://www.hongkiat.com/blog/absolutely-stunning-3d-street-art-paintings/

Click to collapse



good find ^^ 
looks really nice


----------



## mprou (Jun 19, 2011)




----------



## husam666 (Jun 19, 2011)




----------



## LordManhattan (Jun 20, 2011)




----------



## LordManhattan (Jun 20, 2011)




----------



## LordManhattan (Jun 20, 2011)




----------



## LordManhattan (Jun 20, 2011)




----------



## orb3000 (Jun 20, 2011)




----------



## boborone (Jun 20, 2011)

What I rode 15 miles of trails to see. Jumped in and it was good.


----------



## twitch351 (Jun 20, 2011)

-Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-


----------



## orb3000 (Jun 20, 2011)




----------



## DecisiveGamer (Jun 20, 2011)




----------



## orb3000 (Jun 20, 2011)




----------



## Dirk (Jun 20, 2011)

*Sheldon becomes wrath..*


----------



## LordManhattan (Jun 20, 2011)




----------



## LordManhattan (Jun 20, 2011)




----------



## orb3000 (Jun 20, 2011)




----------



## rwells813 (Jun 21, 2011)

wez89 said:


> And We Have Lift Off

Click to collapse



GREATNESS






Sent from SGS Captivate CM7 or MIUI using TKGlitch or Escapist
using premium app


----------



## orb3000 (Jun 21, 2011)

Kids, always adorable...


----------



## twitch351 (Jun 21, 2011)

-Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-


----------



## husam666 (Jun 21, 2011)

Spiderman is jewish


----------



## LordManhattan (Jun 21, 2011)




----------



## orb3000 (Jun 21, 2011)




----------



## husam666 (Jun 21, 2011)




----------



## LordManhattan (Jun 21, 2011)




----------



## LordManhattan (Jun 21, 2011)




----------



## LordManhattan (Jun 21, 2011)




----------



## orb3000 (Jun 21, 2011)




----------



## husam666 (Jun 21, 2011)




----------



## anonymerb (Jun 21, 2011)




----------



## jaszek (Jun 22, 2011)

husam666 said:


>

Click to collapse



Now I will never look at cereal guy the same way again.




Brooklyn Bound by Jaszek PL, on Flickr


----------



## joemm (Jun 22, 2011)




----------



## boborone (Jun 22, 2011)

Hmmmm
looking up mess kits on amazon


----------



## LordManhattan (Jun 22, 2011)




----------



## LordManhattan (Jun 22, 2011)




----------



## twitch351 (Jun 22, 2011)

BazookaAce said:


>

Click to collapse



I think it's a possibility that photo was shopped. 






-Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-


----------



## TravisBean (Jun 22, 2011)




----------



## bigsmitty64 (Jun 22, 2011)




----------



## k0sh (Jun 22, 2011)




----------



## k0sh (Jun 22, 2011)




----------



## mprou (Jun 22, 2011)




----------



## orb3000 (Jun 22, 2011)

[/url][/IMG]


----------



## mprou (Jun 22, 2011)




----------



## husam666 (Jun 22, 2011)




----------



## LordManhattan (Jun 22, 2011)




----------



## LordManhattan (Jun 22, 2011)




----------



## conantroutman (Jun 23, 2011)




----------



## orb3000 (Jun 23, 2011)

Man & Women operating systems


----------



## LordManhattan (Jun 23, 2011)




----------



## LordManhattan (Jun 23, 2011)




----------



## LordManhattan (Jun 23, 2011)




----------



## husam666 (Jun 23, 2011)

I'm still confused because of this


----------



## mprou (Jun 23, 2011)




----------



## Dirk (Jun 23, 2011)

*Crash car while carrying paint?*


----------



## RinZo (Jun 23, 2011)

^^^^Maybe they are clowns and they were carrying a whole bunch of whipped cream pies???


----------



## RinZo (Jun 23, 2011)




----------



## LordManhattan (Jun 23, 2011)




----------



## LordManhattan (Jun 23, 2011)




----------



## MacaronyMax (Jun 23, 2011)

BazookaAce said:


>

Click to collapse



XD took me a while I was like, wow he's big, oh **** her eye , did he hit her, this isn't funny, then I saw the baby, and I lolled


----------



## boborone (Jun 24, 2011)

Hey Orb, his name is Chicharito


----------



## tetrismonkey (Jun 24, 2011)

android in the 80's


----------



## jaszek (Jun 24, 2011)

Yup, just selling something on craigslist. I want to see how this works. I almost got one guy to come to NYC from Virginia or something.


----------



## boborone (Jun 24, 2011)

tetrismonkey said:


> android in the 80's

Click to collapse





jaszek said:


> Yup, just selling something on craigslist. I want to see how this works. I almost got one guy to come to NYC from Virginia or something.

Click to collapse



hahahahahahah


----------



## TravisBean (Jun 24, 2011)

*"Captain, I regret to inform you that our supply of Upsidaisium has just about been depleted"*


----------



## the_scotsman (Jun 24, 2011)




----------



## mprou (Jun 24, 2011)




----------



## LordManhattan (Jun 24, 2011)




----------



## LordManhattan (Jun 24, 2011)




----------



## mprou (Jun 24, 2011)




----------



## watt9493 (Jun 24, 2011)

View attachment 635616

Hahahaha at my local wal mart
My work (pizza hut) in the background
You are looking at a crackflashing troll with ORD.


----------



## orb3000 (Jun 24, 2011)

And what is it??



boborone said:


> Hey Orb, his name is Chicharito

Click to collapse


----------



## boborone (Jun 24, 2011)

orb3000 said:


> And what is it??

Click to collapse



My new pet sugar glider. Lady I work with gave it to me, big soccer fan. That's what her family named it. Figured you'd get a kick out of his name. Chicharito.


----------



## conantroutman (Jun 24, 2011)

BazookaAce said:


>

Click to collapse



Its not often I actually "lol" (or break the rules of Dirk's thread  ) but this was an absolute beaut......


----------



## mprou (Jun 24, 2011)

http://i113.photobucket.com/albums/n222/mprou/jedi-****s-with-grandmother.gif


----------



## husam666 (Jun 24, 2011)




----------



## boborone (Jun 24, 2011)

M_T_M said:


> List of famous Chicharitos:
> 
> And nao yours...welcome to the chicharito club mate and congrats on the Rail from Denton to Dallas

Click to collapse



Thanks. Gotta ride it to mockingbird station sometime. Haven't been to the Angelica Theater in awhile.


----------



## mprou (Jun 24, 2011)




----------



## husam666 (Jun 25, 2011)




----------



## LordManhattan (Jun 25, 2011)




----------



## LordManhattan (Jun 25, 2011)




----------



## LordManhattan (Jun 25, 2011)




----------



## mprou (Jun 25, 2011)




----------



## jaszek (Jun 25, 2011)




----------



## conantroutman (Jun 25, 2011)

Rest in piece Columbo....... 

"Oh and one more thing......."


----------



## Dirk (Jun 25, 2011)

conantroutman said:


> Rest in piece Columbo.......
> 
> "Oh and one more thing......."

Click to collapse



Second that!

Peter Falk, a legend.






*R.I.P*


----------



## husam666 (Jun 25, 2011)

here is a legend who's still alive


----------



## boborone (Jun 25, 2011)

Watch it


----------



## LordManhattan (Jun 26, 2011)




----------



## LordManhattan (Jun 26, 2011)




----------



## LordManhattan (Jun 26, 2011)




----------



## LordManhattan (Jun 26, 2011)




----------



## mprou (Jun 26, 2011)




----------



## cid85 (Jun 26, 2011)

god a few really, really good pics in this thread LMAO






edit: sadly the other pic (animated) cannot be shown cause no animation any more?


----------



## mprou (Jun 26, 2011)




----------



## husam666 (Jun 27, 2011)




----------



## Dirk (Jun 27, 2011)




----------



## Babydollll (Jun 27, 2011)

I stole it from Twitch.... Give him credit....


----------



## Dirk (Jun 27, 2011)




----------



## husam666 (Jun 27, 2011)

hey dirk, I finished practicing Nirvana - In bloom, will upload soon


----------



## Dirk (Jun 27, 2011)

husam666 said:


> hey dirk, I finished practicing Nirvana - In bloom, will upload soon

Click to collapse



Cool!  My favourite Nirvana song too, can't wait!


----------



## boborone (Jun 27, 2011)

Here in Dallas we have a meteorologist named Jennifer Lopez






She's a big butt milf, too


----------



## boborone (Jun 27, 2011)

My morning cigg


----------



## LordManhattan (Jun 27, 2011)




----------



## LordManhattan (Jun 27, 2011)




----------



## jaszek (Jun 27, 2011)




----------



## Dirk (Jun 27, 2011)

BazookaAce said:


> assorted pics

Click to collapse



Amazing pics there mate. You've found some beauties recently! 


This is what the 5 year old at home did today:






Can u guess what it is yet?

/RolfHarris


----------



## conantroutman (Jun 27, 2011)

DirkGently1 said:


> Can u guess what it is yet?
> 
> /RolfHarris

Click to collapse



I guessed it but I wasn't quick enough...







Sent From My Fingers To Your Face.....


----------



## LordManhattan (Jun 27, 2011)




----------



## mprou (Jun 27, 2011)




----------



## RinZo (Jun 27, 2011)

hahahah.  I just found this pic of me from High school


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jun 27, 2011)

RinZo said:


> hahahah.  I just found this pic of me from High school

Click to collapse



hmm looks like you look different then you do now in your avatar 
LMAO  

Plastic surgery?


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jun 27, 2011)

mprou said:


>

Click to collapse




i remember they were like this awhile back:


----------



## RinZo (Jun 27, 2011)




----------



## BeerChameleon (Jun 27, 2011)

RinZo said:


>

Click to collapse



hmm, these 2 images are related in a sense 

LMAO


----------



## RinZo (Jun 27, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> hmm, these 2 images are related in a sense
> 
> LMAO

Click to collapse



NOOO.  The air conditioner one is actually called redneck AC.  lol I'm no racist


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jun 27, 2011)

RinZo said:


> NOOO.  The air conditioner one is actually called redneck AC.  lol I'm no racist

Click to collapse



LMAO!!! 

I guess i am


----------



## husam666 (Jun 27, 2011)




----------



## husam666 (Jun 28, 2011)

@Dirk


----------



## Dirk (Jun 28, 2011)

husam666 said:


> @Dirk

Click to collapse



w00t, how cool was that! Great effort man, you should definately keep playing, even get a band together if possible. Any plans in that direction? I do love that Seattle grunge sound  

Thanks for putting that up and do some more if you find the time.






I wish i could play


----------



## husam666 (Jun 28, 2011)

sry i messed up the solo 
i was tired after school and the solo i practiced was wrong, then tried the real on and lol xD
anyway, I am already in a band as a bassist 
we play mostly "pop" punk like greenday stuff, we write our own songs, nothing recorded yet, but will be soon


----------



## Babydollll (Jun 28, 2011)

husam666 said:


> sry i messed up the solo
> i was tired after school and the solo i practiced was wrong, then tried the real on and lol xD
> anyway, I am already in a band as a bassist
> we play mostly "pop" punk like greenday stuff, we write our own songs, nothing recorded yet, but will be soon

Click to collapse



Why do people think that picture is funny?


----------



## husam666 (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## Dirk (Jun 28, 2011)

husam666 said:


> sry i messed up the solo
> i was tired after school and the solo i practiced was wrong, then tried the real on and lol xD
> anyway, I am already in a band as a bassist
> we play mostly "pop" punk like greenday stuff, we write our own songs, nothing recorded yet, but will be soon

Click to collapse



You should do a piece with your band for youtube!



Babydoll25 said:


> Why do people think that picture is funny?

Click to collapse



Why do people quote images? 



husam666 said:


> image

Click to collapse



Lol, wtf? Nice hangbars


----------



## Babydollll (Jun 28, 2011)

DirkGently1 said:


> You should do a piece with your band for youtube!
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Because I'm tired and Sparky less.. m'kay?


----------



## mprou (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## conantroutman (Jun 28, 2011)

@ Husam....

I'll give you an 8/10

You lost a point for not being a heroin addict and one point for not smashing up the room with your gtr at the end.

Apart from that, all good


----------



## LordManhattan (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## LordManhattan (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## conantroutman (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## dexter93 (Jun 28, 2011)

husam666 said:


> @Dirk

Click to collapse



Husam rocks!!!!!!!!!!

Sent from my HTC Desire


----------



## husam666 (Jun 28, 2011)

thx dex


----------



## LordManhattan (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## LordManhattan (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## LordManhattan (Jun 29, 2011)




----------



## LordManhattan (Jun 29, 2011)




----------



## LordManhattan (Jun 29, 2011)




----------



## husam666 (Jun 30, 2011)




----------



## husam666 (Jun 30, 2011)




----------



## LordManhattan (Jun 30, 2011)




----------



## orb3000 (Jun 30, 2011)




----------



## k0sh (Jun 30, 2011)

this is how i teased Samsung Official Page


----------



## boxcar8028 (Jun 30, 2011)




----------



## Babydollll (Jul 1, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> Husam rocks!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Sent from my HTC Desire

Click to collapse



He does not. Ha! Your move H.


----------



## alexpowermetal (Jul 1, 2011)




----------



## alexpowermetal (Jul 1, 2011)




----------



## husam666 (Jul 1, 2011)

Guess what song?







Rick Roll'd xD


----------



## LordManhattan (Jul 1, 2011)




----------



## ZaiKoo (Jul 1, 2011)




----------



## Icelus (Jul 1, 2011)




----------



## husam666 (Jul 2, 2011)




----------



## LordManhattan (Jul 2, 2011)




----------



## conantroutman (Jul 2, 2011)

"Safe to say, whoever designed this was not an engineer..."





also....
Do you see it?... Do ya?... Took me a while...


----------



## husam666 (Jul 2, 2011)




----------



## k0sh (Jul 3, 2011)




----------



## LordManhattan (Jul 3, 2011)




----------



## cam_hamlin (Jul 3, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## nggabi (Jul 3, 2011)

lol  it's the best explorer... it's real...


----------



## LordManhattan (Jul 3, 2011)




----------



## watt9493 (Jul 3, 2011)

My niece

View attachment 644546

Youre looking at a crackflashing troll with ORD


----------



## LordManhattan (Jul 3, 2011)




----------



## Dirk (Jul 3, 2011)




----------



## drkstr (Jul 3, 2011)

*avatars for my friends*

i need a place to link them from they can access.. sorry if this is the incorrect place to post them!


----------



## drkstr (Jul 3, 2011)

*avi for friends!*

yeah im making them for my friends and have no place to put them.. i hope this is ok!


----------



## conantroutman (Jul 4, 2011)

Sent From My Fingers To Your Face.....


----------



## Shaniqua Evens (Jul 4, 2011)

My Backyard.


----------



## cbronson41 (Jul 4, 2011)




----------



## Pluto (Jul 4, 2011)

I do have some pictures that I use for stupid threads in another forum, but there is no stupid threads in this forum lol


----------



## conantroutman (Jul 4, 2011)




----------



## phburks (Jul 4, 2011)

conantroutman said:


> also....
> Do you see it?... Do ya?... Took me a while...

Click to collapse



Took me a minute to get this one. That's creepy.


----------



## LordManhattan (Jul 4, 2011)




----------



## LordManhattan (Jul 4, 2011)




----------



## mprou (Jul 4, 2011)




----------



## LordManhattan (Jul 5, 2011)




----------



## orb3000 (Jul 5, 2011)

Translation: *****





Woot!


----------



## LordManhattan (Jul 5, 2011)




----------



## orb3000 (Jul 5, 2011)




----------



## watt9493 (Jul 5, 2011)

View attachment 646337

Bike sex

Youre looking at a crackflashing troll with ORD


----------



## husam666 (Jul 5, 2011)

^you can also call it: Rule 34


----------



## boborone (Jul 5, 2011)

husam666 said:


> image

Click to collapse



Not as long as eastern europe is around


----------



## reaper7881 (Jul 5, 2011)

also....


			
				Do you see it?... Do ya?... Took me a while...
[IMG said:
			
		

> http://28.media.tumblr.com/tumblr_l9upn93k5F1qacegio1_500.jpg[/IMG]

Click to collapse



I don't see it what's wrong with it??

Sent from my HTC Desire using XDA App


----------



## xaccers (Jul 5, 2011)

reaper7881 said:


> also....
> 
> 
> I don't see it what's wrong with it??
> ...

Click to collapse



Turn the brightness up on your monitor, or look very carefully between the heads of the cute oriental girls...


----------



## conantroutman (Jul 5, 2011)

reaper7881 said:


> also....
> 
> 
> I don't see it what's wrong with it??
> ...

Click to collapse



Serious???

Nobody tell, I have a plan 

Edit;
awwwwww....   
*shakes fist at xaccers


----------



## xaccers (Jul 5, 2011)

conantroutman said:


> Serious???
> 
> Nobody tell, I have a plan
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Sawwy 
Type faster next time!


----------



## LordManhattan (Jul 6, 2011)




----------



## LordManhattan (Jul 6, 2011)




----------



## conantroutman (Jul 6, 2011)

Sausages /talking dog voice

Awwwwww Yeeeeeah.




 

Sent From My Fingers To Your Face.....


----------



## LordManhattan (Jul 6, 2011)




----------



## LordManhattan (Jul 6, 2011)

Sorry for the incredible loooong pic


----------



## Dirk (Jul 7, 2011)




----------



## boborone (Jul 7, 2011)

conantroutman said:


> Sausages /talking dog voice
> 
> Awwwwww Yeeeeeah.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Wow that's cheap


----------



## watt9493 (Jul 7, 2011)

Wtf dr dre

Youre looking at a crackflashing troll with ORD


----------



## LordManhattan (Jul 7, 2011)

*Sorry for the very untasteful and vulgar pic i posted last time!*


----------



## Dirk (Jul 7, 2011)




----------



## Dirk (Jul 8, 2011)




----------



## husam666 (Jul 10, 2011)

@drik, this time i did not mess up anything
our original  hope you like it
(im the dude on the right, white pants, redish shirt)


----------



## conantroutman (Jul 10, 2011)

husam666 said:


> @drik, this time i did not mess up anything
> our original  hope you like it
> (im the dude on the right, white pants, redish shirt)

Click to collapse



Nice one husam 

Once you've been in the studio I call first dibs on doing the trip hop remixes 



Sent From My Fingers To Your Face.....


----------



## boborone (Jul 10, 2011)

https://plus.google.com/photos/106318111152683661692/albums/5626036325826615729

Too many to even think about posting one. Mark Cuban's computer poster collection. Talk about flash backs.


----------



## husam666 (Jul 10, 2011)

conantroutman said:


> Nice one husam
> 
> Once you've been in the studio I call first dibs on doing the trip hop remixes
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



lol thx
here's my digital autograph if you want 
D★ϛh


----------



## orb3000 (Jul 10, 2011)




----------



## racerboy3801 (Jul 10, 2011)




----------



## racerboy3801 (Jul 10, 2011)




----------



## LordManhattan (Jul 10, 2011)




----------



## LordManhattan (Jul 10, 2011)




----------



## boborone (Jul 10, 2011)

My banking hell


----------



## watt9493 (Jul 11, 2011)

boborone said:


> My banking hell

Click to collapse



Epic.

Youre looking at a crackflashing troll with ORD


----------



## cam_hamlin (Jul 11, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boborone (Jul 11, 2011)

M_T_M said:


> That looks like enough money to buy one of my phones

Click to collapse



Don't let em fool you. That's a bunch of ones wrapped in two twenties.


----------



## Dirk (Jul 11, 2011)




----------



## husam666 (Jul 11, 2011)

hey dirk, did you see the video?


----------



## LordManhattan (Jul 11, 2011)




----------



## Dirk (Jul 11, 2011)

husam666 said:


> @drik, this time i did not mess up anything
> our original  hope you like it
> (im the dude on the right, white pants, redish shirt)

Click to collapse



I'll have a look when i get home. Blocked at work


----------



## LordManhattan (Jul 11, 2011)

@Dirk, my head just exploded


----------



## LordManhattan (Jul 11, 2011)




----------



## Dirk (Jul 12, 2011)

husam666 said:


> @drik, this time i did not mess up anything
> our original  hope you like it
> (im the dude on the right, white pants, redish shirt)

Click to collapse



Nice one Husam. You have a real rock band in the making there! I really liked the song btw


----------



## Dirk (Jul 13, 2011)

http://www.instantelevatormusic.com/nyan-cat-progress-bar


----------



## LordManhattan (Jul 13, 2011)




----------



## LordManhattan (Jul 13, 2011)




----------



## LordManhattan (Jul 13, 2011)




----------



## Dirk (Jul 14, 2011)




----------



## husam666 (Jul 14, 2011)

y is everyone picking on americans?


----------



## boborone (Jul 14, 2011)

DirkGently1 said:


>

Click to collapse



Hahahahahahahahahahahaha lollloollokoloolo!! !iii1111


----------



## LordManhattan (Jul 14, 2011)

husam666 said:


> y is everyone picking on americans?

Click to collapse



It's fun!


----------



## LordManhattan (Jul 14, 2011)




----------



## orb3000 (Jul 15, 2011)




----------



## shochu808 (Jul 15, 2011)

Sent from my PC36100 using XDA App


----------



## orb3000 (Jul 16, 2011)




----------



## conantroutman (Jul 16, 2011)

My broadband cuts out for one afternoon and this thread drops off the front page 

C'mon guys, fix up, look sharp 
Or should I say, look shark...        *badumdum tshhhh


----------



## watt9493 (Jul 16, 2011)

conantroutman said:


> My broadband cuts out for one afternoon and this thread drops off the front page
> 
> C'mon guys, fix up, look sharp
> Or should I say, look shark...        *badumdum tshhhh

Click to collapse



Last one looks hella fun

Youre looking at a crackflashing troll with ORD


----------



## orb3000 (Jul 17, 2011)




----------



## Miss Dragon (Jul 17, 2011)

orb3000 said:


>

Click to collapse



That is so funny. LOL


----------



## joshua (Jul 17, 2011)

Sent from my hTC Z710e Washing Machine


----------



## turbo-omena (Jul 17, 2011)

conantroutman said:


>

Click to collapse



A video would be nice.


----------



## boborone (Jul 17, 2011)

I'm somehow aroused.


----------



## husam666 (Jul 17, 2011)

thx for the nightmares


----------



## boborone (Jul 17, 2011)

Really, idk how. Look at her. She's got to be at least 98% body fat. I'm giving her 2% cause no way they airlifted up on those rocks. So, she did it. Never seen that much fat before. Absolutely no muscle. Just a change I guess. Something different.


----------



## Miss Dragon (Jul 17, 2011)

Look at me, I'm old but supper fit.


----------



## boborone (Jul 17, 2011)

rowwor said:


> Look at me, I'm old but supper fit.

Click to collapse



Quit pimping that pic like it's you


----------



## Miss Dragon (Jul 17, 2011)

LOL..Must be fit to be pimping.


----------



## watt9493 (Jul 18, 2011)

Youre looking at a crackflashing troll with ORD


----------



## LordManhattan (Jul 18, 2011)




----------



## LordManhattan (Jul 18, 2011)




----------



## orb3000 (Jul 18, 2011)




----------



## boborone (Jul 18, 2011)

BazookaAce said:


>

Click to collapse



Haha epic man


----------



## landoftheeskimos (Jul 18, 2011)

turbo-omena said:


> A video would be nice.

Click to collapse



It's not very good quality but here is a video
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kBo0Tsv5v0s&feature=player_detailpage

It was on Ripley's Believe It or Not.


----------



## Dirk (Jul 18, 2011)




----------



## LordManhattan (Jul 18, 2011)

@Dirk Holy dead Bambi!


----------



## JaysWorld (Jul 18, 2011)

orb3000 said:


>

Click to collapse



lmfaaaaaaaaao


----------



## keztricks (Jul 18, 2011)




----------



## xaccers (Jul 18, 2011)

keztricks said:


>

Click to collapse




I see your 5 mini roundabouts and raise you 6


----------



## boborone (Jul 18, 2011)

xaccers said:


> I see your 5 mini roundabouts and raise you 6

Click to collapse



See your 6 mini's and raise you our Dallas High Five.





http://googlesightseeing.com/2011/03/dallas’-high-five-interchange/

http://www.interestingworldfacts.com/natural/top-11-most-unique-road-in-the-world.html

Take a street view of it.


----------



## keztricks (Jul 18, 2011)

I see your Dallas high five and raise you spaghetti junction... ok i admit its not as good, but it has pasta... ok officially it dosent even have that, its the "Gravelly Hill Interchange"


----------



## boborone (Jul 18, 2011)

keztricks said:


> I see your Dallas high five and raise you spaghetti junction... ok i admit its not as good, but it has pasta... ok officially it dosent even have that, its the "Gravelly Hill Interchange"

Click to collapse



What is the strain you smoke in Europe? We don't have **** like that here. Man, please, send me some seeds.


----------



## RinZo (Jul 19, 2011)

boborone said:


> What is the strain you smoke in Europe? We don't have **** like that here. Man, please, send me some seeds.

Click to collapse



I second that


----------



## raving_nanza (Jul 19, 2011)

.............


----------



## RinZo (Jul 19, 2011)




----------



## orb3000 (Jul 19, 2011)




----------



## Dirk (Jul 19, 2011)




----------



## LordManhattan (Jul 19, 2011)




----------



## LordManhattan (Jul 19, 2011)




----------



## TerlfY (Jul 19, 2011)

Hey break it up!


----------



## orb3000 (Jul 19, 2011)




----------



## dexter93 (Jul 19, 2011)

Guess what, I'm bored....
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Sent from my HTC Desire


----------



## Tarv (Jul 20, 2011)




----------



## boborone (Jul 20, 2011)

Tarv said:


>

Click to collapse



wow, you googled random image

good job


----------



## raving_nanza (Jul 20, 2011)

wow, you always post!  haha


----------



## orb3000 (Jul 20, 2011)




----------



## Dirk (Jul 20, 2011)

Count the black dots:


----------



## un4givablelol (Jul 20, 2011)

So I hate phone covers/cases but I needed some grip on my phone. I decided to use some gaffers tape and colored duct tape. The gaffers tape provides a good grip. It's like a less aggressive grip tape for skate boards. Anyways I just wanted to share what my alternative to overpriced cases/covers is. Here are some pictures.
















Sent from my Nexus S 4G using XDA App


----------



## conantroutman (Jul 20, 2011)




----------



## Dirk (Jul 20, 2011)




----------



## husam666 (Jul 20, 2011)

My favorite meme,
reminds me of myself, only I'm not Asian


----------



## orb3000 (Jul 20, 2011)




----------



## LordManhattan (Jul 20, 2011)




----------



## LordManhattan (Jul 20, 2011)




----------



## orb3000 (Jul 20, 2011)




----------



## Dirk (Jul 21, 2011)

and:

This is what a Trillion Dollars looks like


----------



## mulletcutter (Jul 21, 2011)




----------



## orb3000 (Jul 21, 2011)




----------



## Babydollll (Jul 21, 2011)

Sent using two tin cans and some string.....


----------



## husam666 (Jul 21, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Sent using two tin cans and some string.....

Click to collapse



hey, that's my bricked phone


----------



## LordManhattan (Jul 21, 2011)




----------



## Dirk (Jul 22, 2011)




----------



## orb3000 (Jul 22, 2011)




----------



## RinZo (Jul 22, 2011)




----------



## husam666 (Jul 22, 2011)




----------



## Juls317 (Jul 22, 2011)

I'm so proud of this thread hahahahahah

Sent from my SGH-T959V using XDA App


----------



## LordManhattan (Jul 23, 2011)




----------



## husam666 (Jul 23, 2011)




----------



## LordManhattan (Jul 23, 2011)




----------



## mulletcutter (Jul 23, 2011)

BazookaAce said:


>

Click to collapse



Why was his printer unpluged?
Haha but that was great


----------



## husam666 (Jul 23, 2011)

Irony


----------



## husam666 (Jul 23, 2011)




----------



## RinZo (Jul 23, 2011)

took me a second to see what was actually going on but that is hilarious


----------



## watt9493 (Jul 23, 2011)

adr6300


----------



## LordManhattan (Jul 23, 2011)




----------



## boborone (Jul 23, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Irony

Click to collapse



Can you say, white trash. Haha


----------



## Dirk (Jul 24, 2011)

Too soon?


----------



## jaszek (Jul 24, 2011)

DirkGently1 said:


> Too soon?

Click to collapse



More like too late. Ba dum tsss.


----------



## Dirk (Jul 25, 2011)




----------



## husam666 (Jul 25, 2011)

^dude, i was just about to post that lol


----------



## LordManhattan (Jul 26, 2011)




----------



## LordManhattan (Jul 26, 2011)




----------



## cam_hamlin (Jul 26, 2011)

Sent from my Google Nexus S using XDA Premium App


----------



## ClementNg23 (Jul 26, 2011)

by the way its emma watson from harry potter


----------



## LordManhattan (Jul 26, 2011)




----------



## TacoRepairMan (Jul 26, 2011)

ClementNg23 said:


> by the way its emma watson from harry potter

Click to collapse



Now that is funny!


----------



## husam666 (Jul 26, 2011)




----------



## conantroutman (Jul 27, 2011)

Sent From My Fingers To Your Face.....


----------



## husam666 (Jul 27, 2011)

i found this awesome pic, idk where


----------



## conantroutman (Jul 27, 2011)

husam666 said:


> i found this awesome pic, idk where

Click to collapse



Thief... Thief...

Off with his head....

Recognise this guy..?





Sent From My Fingers To Your Face.....


----------



## husam666 (Jul 27, 2011)

conantroutman said:


> Thief... Thief...
> 
> Off with his head....
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



twitch lol

you're dead??


----------



## boborone (Jul 27, 2011)

conantroutman said:


> Thief... Thief...
> 
> Off with his head....
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Could you imagine taking your kids down that isle and them seeing the two boxes above twitch's head? Ahhhh!

-Figured i needed a signature for my phone. This is it.


----------



## conantroutman (Jul 27, 2011)

husam666 said:


> twitch lol
> 
> you're dead??

Click to collapse



Bwahahahaha...
Brilliant, saved for future use. 

Thanks husam.







Sent From My Fingers To Your Face.....


----------



## jaszek (Jul 27, 2011)




----------



## dexter93 (Jul 27, 2011)

conantroutman said:


> Thief... Thief...
> 
> Off with his head....
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Loooooooooooooool! I'll definitely show this to him one day...... XD

Sent from my HTC Desire


----------



## husam666 (Jul 27, 2011)

conantroutman said:


> Bwahahahaha...
> Brilliant, saved for future use.
> 
> Thanks husam.

Click to collapse



in the end everybody is gonna use one in the future 







told you it's not Nitrous Oxide


----------



## orb3000 (Jul 27, 2011)




----------



## dexter93 (Jul 27, 2011)

LOL this is ridiculous
Sent from my HTC Desire


----------



## husam666 (Jul 27, 2011)




----------



## Carlos_Manuel (Jul 28, 2011)

this is nice car!


----------



## mulletcutter (Jul 28, 2011)

manumanfred said:


> this is nice car!

Click to collapse



Looks like it was thursty and needs a drink from a straw


----------



## Dirk (Jul 28, 2011)




----------



## sakai4eva (Jul 28, 2011)

DirkGently1 said:


>

Click to collapse



Too good. I can't resist.


----------



## k0sh (Jul 28, 2011)

I catch someone soul today lol

Sent from my GT-P1000 using Tapatalk


----------



## LordManhattan (Jul 28, 2011)




----------



## LordManhattan (Jul 28, 2011)




----------



## orb3000 (Jul 28, 2011)




----------



## conantroutman (Jul 28, 2011)

"In Russia, Food Eats You"


----------



## watt9493 (Jul 28, 2011)

wtf????


----------



## shahkam (Jul 28, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> View attachment 669087
> 
> wtf????

Click to collapse



OMFG looool thanks saved this one !

Sent from my X10i using XDA Premium App


----------



## husam666 (Jul 28, 2011)




----------



## LordManhattan (Jul 28, 2011)




----------



## LordManhattan (Jul 28, 2011)




----------



## orb3000 (Jul 29, 2011)




----------



## raving_nanza (Jul 29, 2011)

BazookaAce said:


>

Click to collapse



thats a good one that dude


----------



## husam666 (Jul 29, 2011)




----------



## Dirk (Jul 29, 2011)




----------



## husam666 (Jul 29, 2011)

^lip reading her, she says fap fap fap fap... fap fap


----------



## st3inn (Jul 29, 2011)




----------



## Dirk (Jul 29, 2011)

husam666 said:


> ^lip reading her, she says fap fap fap fap... fap fap

Click to collapse



She's saying "bang, bang, bang". The fap, fap fap you're hearing is the sound of 100 XDA OT teenagers who just landed on this page 

And she *is* incredibly hot don't you think?







Car accidents are expensive in Monte Carlo


----------



## johnb07 (Jul 29, 2011)

lollolololol


----------



## husam666 (Jul 29, 2011)

DirkGently1 said:


> She's saying "bang, bang, bang". The fap, fap fap you're hearing is the sound of 100 XDA OT teenagers who just landed on this page
> 
> And she *is* incredibly hot don't you think?
> 
> Car accidents are expensive in Monte Carlo

Click to collapse



yeah she is 
so she wants to bang everyone she's pointing at/shooting?


----------



## Dirk (Jul 29, 2011)

husam666 said:


> yeah she is
> so she wants to bang everyone she's pointing at/shooting?

Click to collapse



If only! Everybody form an orderly queue, behind me of course.


----------



## husam666 (Jul 29, 2011)

DirkGently1 said:


> If only! Everybody form an orderly queue, behind me of course.

Click to collapse



that's gonna be hard, everybody wants to be FIRST!!!1!1!!111!!!!!!


----------



## Dirk (Jul 29, 2011)

^^ I loled!


----------



## Dirk (Jul 29, 2011)

Can i get away with this one...?


----------



## mulletcutter (Jul 29, 2011)

Whats long green and smells like ham? ^ that pic


----------



## kassipopassi (Jul 29, 2011)




----------



## Dirk (Jul 29, 2011)

Just took this pic on the way home from work:


----------



## LordManhattan (Jul 29, 2011)




----------



## orb3000 (Jul 29, 2011)




----------



## Babydollll (Jul 29, 2011)

The other is what's happening RIGHT NOW in the Sensation forums.

Sent from either my N1, NS, or Sensation 4G
Greatest movie ever (a clockwork orange)


----------



## Dirk (Jul 29, 2011)

Ruuuuuunnnnn!!!


----------



## mulletcutter (Jul 29, 2011)




----------



## orb3000 (Jul 30, 2011)




----------



## Dirk (Jul 30, 2011)

^^ Do you think the extreme golfer ever got his bag back? 

How's it going orb3000? Are things good in your corner of the world?


----------



## husam666 (Jul 30, 2011)

DUDE, It's a llama


----------



## Dirk (Jul 30, 2011)

husam666 said:


> DUDE, It's a llama

Click to collapse


----------



## husam666 (Jul 30, 2011)

That's no Llama


----------



## conantroutman (Jul 30, 2011)

Dude, its the incredible melting man!! 





Have this recorded on my V+ box, cant wait to watch its super awesome 70's crapness


----------



## bruflot (Jul 30, 2011)

Sent from my GT-I9100 using XDA Premium App


----------



## Dirk (Jul 30, 2011)

conantroutman said:


> Dude, its the incredible melting man!!
> 
> Have this recorded on my V+ box, cant wait to watch its super awesome 70's crapness

Click to collapse



What on earth was that from?? 






It's that time again. Cheers everyone:


----------



## husam666 (Jul 30, 2011)




----------



## LordManhattan (Jul 30, 2011)




----------



## LordManhattan (Jul 30, 2011)




----------



## shreyasvb (Jul 30, 2011)

Eyes attached from [BOLD] picsay pro [/BOLD] 

Sent from my GT-S5830 using Tapatalk


----------



## orb3000 (Jul 30, 2011)

Lol I don´t think so 
All ok mate, things are nice on Mexican summer, how about you?



DirkGently1 said:


> ^^ Do you think the extreme golfer ever got his bag back?
> 
> How's it going orb3000? Are things good in your corner of the world?

Click to collapse



---------------------


----------



## conantroutman (Jul 30, 2011)

DirkGently1 said:


> What on earth was that from??

Click to collapse



From a film called "The Incredible Melting Man" 

I'll give you my review when I get round to watching it....

A film I would reccomend if you like horror films so incredibly **** that they are awesome then you need to see "Basket Case"






"A young man carrying a big basket that contains his deformed Siamese-twin brother seeks vengeance on the doctors who separated them against their will."

Sheer Genius...


----------



## LordManhattan (Jul 30, 2011)

Bravo Sir Conan! Best death ever? I think.... YES!


----------



## orb3000 (Jul 31, 2011)




----------



## Dirk (Jul 31, 2011)

orb3000 said:


> Lol I don´t think so
> All ok mate, things are nice on Mexican summer, how about you?

Click to collapse



British summer here which means it rains a lot and the traffic is so bad the roads are impassable most of the time. 



conantroutman said:


> From a film called "The Incredible Melting Man"
> 
> I'll give you my review when I get round to watching it....
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



A purveyor of horrendous, horrifying, horrible Horror films? Can i recommend the worst movie i have ever seen then? It was a steaming pile of poop named 'Frankenhooker'. So bad you could almost call it genious! (Like an Ed Wood movie but lower budget)!


----------



## conantroutman (Jul 31, 2011)

I shall need to give that a look...






Sent From My Fingers To Your Face.....


----------



## LordManhattan (Jul 31, 2011)




----------



## joemm (Jul 31, 2011)

10 char........


----------



## Dirk (Jul 31, 2011)




----------



## husam666 (Jul 31, 2011)

@dirk


----------



## jfairley (Jul 31, 2011)




----------



## iurisl2 (Jul 31, 2011)




----------



## orb3000 (Aug 1, 2011)

*Corona truck*

..|""""""""""""""""""""""""||
..|....... Corona ....|||"|'"|___
..|________________ ||||___|)
.....!(@)'(@)""""**!(@)(@)***!​(@


----------



## husam666 (Aug 1, 2011)




----------



## jaszek (Aug 1, 2011)

Startrails from last night.




Startrails by Jaszek PL, on Flickr


----------



## Dirk (Aug 1, 2011)

jaszek said:


> Startrails from last night.

Click to collapse



Nice work there my friend!


----------



## jaszek (Aug 1, 2011)

DirkGently1 said:


> Nice work there my friend!

Click to collapse



Thanks. I'll try to do another one tonight, and this time I'll try to remember to wipe the dew off the lens.


----------



## jaszek (Aug 1, 2011)

This might be the reason why I didn't notice the dew fogging up my lens. And also my camera bag...


----------



## LordManhattan (Aug 1, 2011)




----------



## LordManhattan (Aug 1, 2011)




----------



## LordManhattan (Aug 1, 2011)




----------



## orb3000 (Aug 1, 2011)




----------



## Dirk (Aug 2, 2011)

BazookaAce said:


> The awkward moment.jpg...

Click to collapse


----------



## LordManhattan (Aug 2, 2011)




----------



## LordManhattan (Aug 2, 2011)




----------



## Dirk (Aug 2, 2011)

^^ This thread always comes through with the lulz


----------



## LordManhattan (Aug 2, 2011)




----------



## Dirk (Aug 2, 2011)




----------



## LordManhattan (Aug 2, 2011)




----------



## willverduzco (Aug 2, 2011)

M_T_M said:


>

Click to collapse



MTM, you know you're not supposed to post your facebook picture here, right?


----------



## k0sh (Aug 2, 2011)

willverduzco said:


> MTM, you know you're not supposed to post your facebook picture here, right?

Click to collapse



Lol what a way to cheap troll lol

My laptop 






Sent From Hell To Take Your Soul


----------



## Dirk (Aug 3, 2011)

^^


----------



## jaszek (Aug 3, 2011)

k0sh said:


> Lol what a way to cheap troll lol
> 
> My laptop
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Not that bad, I do worse at work. Like when I have to change the DC jack, you need to take out the entire board.


----------



## LordManhattan (Aug 3, 2011)




----------



## orb3000 (Aug 3, 2011)




----------



## LordManhattan (Aug 3, 2011)




----------



## LordManhattan (Aug 3, 2011)




----------



## Dirk (Aug 3, 2011)

BazookaAce said:


> Facebook.jpg

Click to collapse



^^


----------



## LordManhattan (Aug 3, 2011)




----------



## mprou (Aug 3, 2011)




----------



## LordManhattan (Aug 4, 2011)




----------



## LordManhattan (Aug 4, 2011)




----------



## Deleted member 2758866 (Aug 4, 2011)

Sent from my SGH-I897 using XDA Premium App


----------



## LordManhattan (Aug 4, 2011)




----------



## joemm (Aug 4, 2011)

..................


----------



## boborone (Aug 4, 2011)

BazookaAce said:


>

Click to collapse



Is that Harry Potter or Hitler


----------



## watt9493 (Aug 4, 2011)

boborone said:


> Is that Harry Potter or Hitler

Click to collapse



einstien and someone


----------



## boborone (Aug 4, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> einstien and someone

Click to collapse



The someone was who I was referring to.


----------



## watt9493 (Aug 4, 2011)

boborone said:


> The someone was who I was referring to.

Click to collapse



i think its lennon?


----------



## boborone (Aug 4, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> i think its lennon?

Click to collapse



O, ok, so Jesus is in the picture


----------



## LordManhattan (Aug 4, 2011)

boborone said:


> Is that Harry Potter or Hitler

Click to collapse



Lololol! I'm seeing Harry Potter.

Sent from my HTC Desire HD using XDA Premium App


----------



## Dirk (Aug 4, 2011)

*This is why we choose 'Custom Install'....*


----------



## mprou (Aug 4, 2011)




----------



## LordManhattan (Aug 4, 2011)




----------



## LordManhattan (Aug 4, 2011)




----------



## mprou (Aug 4, 2011)




----------



## mavness (Aug 4, 2011)

Note the camera mr badass chooses to use haha


----------



## mprou (Aug 4, 2011)

mr badass alright..pink camera and pink laundry


----------



## LordManhattan (Aug 4, 2011)




----------



## LordManhattan (Aug 4, 2011)




----------



## LordManhattan (Aug 4, 2011)




----------



## LordManhattan (Aug 5, 2011)

The whole movie! Enjoy


----------



## boborone (Aug 5, 2011)

BazookaAce said:


>

Click to collapse



what movie is that


----------



## orb3000 (Aug 5, 2011)




----------



## zombiiez (Aug 5, 2011)

orb3000 said:


>

Click to collapse



I lol'd @ the kitteh, it looks so unsatisfied with what is happening. 

Sent from my Incredible 2 using XDA App


----------



## LordManhattan (Aug 5, 2011)

boborone said:


> what movie is that

Click to collapse



I have no idea, but i want to see it now!



Sent from my HTC Desire HD using XDA Premium App


----------



## sakai4eva (Aug 5, 2011)

BazookaAce said:


> I have no idea, but i want to see it now!
> 
> View attachment 677919
> 
> Sent from my HTC Desire HD using XDA Premium App

Click to collapse



It looks like the ghoul (or whatever) is more scared of the humie than of anything else... It's saying

"Let it not be a human behind me, Let it not be a human behind me, Let it not be a human behind me!"


----------



## husam666 (Aug 5, 2011)




----------



## LordManhattan (Aug 5, 2011)




----------



## husam666 (Aug 5, 2011)




----------



## orb3000 (Aug 5, 2011)




----------



## LordManhattan (Aug 5, 2011)

boborone said:


> what movie is that

Click to collapse



*I FOUND IT!*  It's a short film! 






And a pic/gif as usual


----------



## jaszek (Aug 5, 2011)




----------



## LordManhattan (Aug 5, 2011)




----------



## boborone (Aug 5, 2011)

BazookaAce said:


> *I FOUND IT!*  It's a short film!
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Nice

10 charmander


----------



## raving_nanza (Aug 5, 2011)

...........


----------



## boborone (Aug 5, 2011)

hahahahahahahhaah greatest kid evarrrrrrr


----------



## Archer (Aug 6, 2011)

jaszek said:


>

Click to collapse



PLEASE tell me there's a bootanimation.zip for that somewhere.  Every thread I find by searching for dancing android is similar, but nowhere near as good!


----------



## iynfynity (Aug 6, 2011)

hahaha that kid is unbelievable. )


----------



## boborone (Aug 6, 2011)

johncmolyneux said:


> PLEASE tell me there's a bootanimation.zip for that somewhere.  Every thread I find by searching for dancing android is similar, but nowhere near as good!

Click to collapse



I don't know how. But, you could pull the gif apart, convert it to jpg, then make a zip for the animation.


----------



## Archer (Aug 6, 2011)

boborone said:


> I don't know how. But, you could pull the gif apart, convert it to jpg, then make a zip for the animation.

Click to collapse



It did cross my mind, but I'd rather find it somewhere in jpg or png format and use that instead.  There's already too much colour banding for my anal eyes to accept.

Yes.  My eyes are in my anus


----------



## boborone (Aug 6, 2011)

johncmolyneux said:


> It did cross my mind, but I'd rather find it somewhere in jpg or png format and use that instead.  There's already too much colour banding for my anal eyes to accept.
> 
> Yes.  My eyes are in my anus

Click to collapse



haha and yeah, now that I look at it, there is bad banding in there


----------



## Archer (Aug 6, 2011)

boborone said:


> haha and yeah, now that I look at it, there is bad banding in there

Click to collapse



Even dragging and dropping the image into google search only finds low quality or low size versions.  Ah well.  Guess I'm reinstalling 3D Studio Max!  (Not!)

Now for something a little more on-topic...


----------



## LordManhattan (Aug 6, 2011)




----------



## LordManhattan (Aug 6, 2011)




----------



## raving_nanza (Aug 6, 2011)

..........


----------



## Archer (Aug 6, 2011)




----------



## raving_nanza (Aug 6, 2011)

..........


----------



## LordManhattan (Aug 6, 2011)




----------



## husam666 (Aug 6, 2011)




----------



## LordManhattan (Aug 6, 2011)




----------



## raving_nanza (Aug 6, 2011)

husam666 said:


>

Click to collapse



muhahahaha


----------



## orb3000 (Aug 6, 2011)




----------



## 1312020 (Aug 6, 2011)




----------



## boborone (Aug 6, 2011)

GREATEST SHOW EVVARRRRRRRRR!!!!!!!!1111!!111!!!one11!!!!110


----------



## orb3000 (Aug 6, 2011)




----------



## husam666 (Aug 6, 2011)




----------



## raving_nanza (Aug 7, 2011)

*@husam666*

girls where i live dont drive but they have 4 wheels


----------



## husam666 (Aug 7, 2011)

raving_nanza said:


> girls where i live dont drive but they have 4 wheels

Click to collapse



lol, the best sign that tells you stay away


----------



## torikorocks (Aug 7, 2011)

Sent from my DROIDX using XDA App


----------



## boborone (Aug 7, 2011)

torikorocks said:


> Frog
> Sent from my DROIDX using XDA App

Click to collapse



Looks like the croaker croaked


----------



## watt9493 (Aug 7, 2011)

View attachment 680055
Me gusta
Please lengthen your message to at least 10 charters


----------



## orb3000 (Aug 7, 2011)




----------



## twitch351 (Aug 7, 2011)

torikorocks said:


> Sent from my DROIDX using XDA App

Click to collapse



This would be much better if it had the caption of "All hail the hypno toad!" 






-My signature is better than yours-


----------



## zombiiez (Aug 7, 2011)

orb3000 said:


>

Click to collapse



I've become scared to watch any gif with animals because of a certain site I used to frequent.. 

Sent from my Incredible 2 using XDA App


----------



## Dirk (Aug 7, 2011)




----------



## orb3000 (Aug 7, 2011)

*The real NYAN cat*


----------



## Dirk (Aug 7, 2011)

*Some amazing photography..*











More here: http://www.denissmith.com.au/photo-gallery/ball-of-light/


----------



## jaszek (Aug 7, 2011)

Damn, I really need to learn how to do orbs. For now though, some more startrails.




16 minutes by Jaszek PL, on Flickr


----------



## Aston Martin (Aug 7, 2011)

Wait, what?


----------



## conantroutman (Aug 7, 2011)

This thread nevers fails..........


----------



## Evil-Eye (Aug 7, 2011)




----------



## Dirk (Aug 7, 2011)

jaszek said:


> Damn, I really need to learn how to do orbs. For now though, some more startrails.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Add an amazing foreground and you have it licked! Good work, keep it up.


----------



## xaccers (Aug 7, 2011)

jaszek said:


> Damn, I really need to learn how to do orbs.

Click to collapse



Coloured torch on string, dark environment, long exposure, swing the torch


----------



## orb3000 (Aug 7, 2011)




----------



## RinZo (Aug 7, 2011)

xaccers said:


> Coloured torch on string, dark environment, long exposure, swing the torch

Click to collapse



Must be a pretty long exposure.  Check out the shape of the stars


----------



## jaszek (Aug 7, 2011)

xaccers said:


> Coloured torch on string, dark environment, long exposure, swing the torch

Click to collapse



The thing is you have to do it perfectly round.


DirkGently1 said:


> Add an amazing foreground and you have it licked! Good work, keep it up.

Click to collapse



I was somewhat drunk when doing this, and the foreground was way too bright. I'll do a new one once the ****ing clouds go away. Europe's weather sucks this year, and There are no stars back in NYC.


And to add an image. This is from two years ago when my friend used to spin fire.




Pyromania by Jaszek PL, on Flickr


----------



## xaccers (Aug 7, 2011)

RinZo said:


> Must be a pretty long exposure.  Check out the shape of the stars

Click to collapse



I'll have to dig through my back copies of Digital Photo magazine, they covered it over the Winter period quite well.
One of there shots was an avenue of trees with an orb under each one, pretty sure it was several photos layered together but it did look good.

Here you go:
Issue 138, page 42
15 second exposure with iso 100/200.
Get a small torch, those AAA maglites are apparently good, especially if you can take the lens off to expose the bulb. Tie some string to the ring on the end, start spinning up to speed and get your assistant to start the exposure, then slowly rotate around your hand as though it was gripping a pole.


----------



## Dirk (Aug 7, 2011)

Here's an example with a good foreground:






To make the light orbs you need to swing the light as well as turning 360 degrees yourself while you do it.

The photographer explains it better:

http://www.wimp.com/lightphotography/

It's an amazing effect though. So surreal you wouldn't believe it's possible unless you know the method. Like a good magic trick!


----------



## husam666 (Aug 7, 2011)




----------



## jaszek (Aug 7, 2011)

Here are 3 of my old ones, from 2 years ago. I like the last one best.




Startrails 5 by Jaszek PL, on Flickr




Startrails 4 by Jaszek PL, on Flickr




Startrails 3 by Jaszek PL, on Flickr


----------



## Dirk (Aug 7, 2011)

jaszek said:


> Here are 3 of my old ones, from 2 years ago. I like the last one best.

Click to collapse



They are amazing! Great work my friend.


----------



## xaccers (Aug 7, 2011)

Sodium street lights are a real pain!
Would be nice if MK shut their street lights off after a certain time.


----------



## SteveG12543 (Aug 7, 2011)

husam666 said:


>

Click to collapse



My god... People are so... Special.

Sent from my Droid Incredible running a random CM7 nightly.


----------



## boborone (Aug 8, 2011)

^^^ that pic is not far off. Me and my friends call dinosaurs Jesus Horses when we're around Christians.


----------



## boborone (Aug 8, 2011)

jaszek said:


> Here are 3 of my old ones, from 2 years ago. I like the last one best.

Click to collapse



How long of an exposure do you typically use? An hour or so?


----------



## jaszek (Aug 8, 2011)

boborone said:


> How long of an exposure do you typically use? An hour or so?

Click to collapse



Those three were about an hour. But what I do is have several exposures that I later stack together in post processing. I don't want to burn my sensor out. I already have a few dead pixels on my 7D (see the most recent one, and find the red dots). Hopefully there are no couds for the perseid shower.


----------



## watt9493 (Aug 8, 2011)

jaszek said:


> Those three were about an hour. But what I do is have several exposures that I later stack together in post processing. I don't want to burn my sensor out. I already have a few dead pixels on my 7D (see the most recent one, and find the red dots). Hopefully there are no couds for the perseid shower.

Click to collapse



Your pictures make amazing wallpapers 

Please lengthen your message to at least 10 characters


----------



## husam666 (Aug 8, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> Your pictures make amazing wallpapers
> 
> Please lengthen your message to at least 10 characters

Click to collapse



you know you have to pay him for copyrights


----------



## jaszek (Aug 8, 2011)

husam666 said:


> you know you have to pay him for copyrights

Click to collapse



It has to pay off at least one piece of my gear, and a 6 pack for the next star trails.


----------



## husam666 (Aug 8, 2011)




----------



## husam666 (Aug 8, 2011)

this is a really good question


----------



## RinZo (Aug 8, 2011)

I thought this was a pretty cool exposure shot.


----------



## torikorocks (Aug 8, 2011)

Sent from my DROIDX using XDA App


----------



## torikorocks (Aug 8, 2011)

Someone was bored. Saw this on my way the store.
Sent from my Droid X in the Bermuda Triangle.


----------



## torikorocks (Aug 8, 2011)

Sent from my Droid X in the Bermuda Triangle.


----------



## Omnichron (Aug 8, 2011)

funny as hell


----------



## boborone (Aug 8, 2011)

I have a question for all you photographers. Is Samsung coming out with a replacement to the NX-100?

http://www.amazon.com/gp/search/ref...52&h=621229d8d53f73581770f2c6966637a7a5b4688a

Looking around on amazon for em and they have cut inventory and prices for it all over. I've been looking at that camera for a couple months now and I see this.


----------



## jaszek (Aug 8, 2011)

boborone said:


> I have a question for all you photographers. Is Samsung coming out with a replacement to the NX-100?
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/gp/search/ref...52&h=621229d8d53f73581770f2c6966637a7a5b4688a
> 
> Looking around on amazon for em and they have cut inventory and prices for it all over. I've been looking at that camera for a couple months now and I see this.

Click to collapse



Damn, with that price even I want one. lol. I have no idea about Samsung, but I can tell you about what canon is releasing and when.


----------



## boborone (Aug 8, 2011)

I like it cause it's like an in-between a DSLR and a point and shoot.

-Figured i needed a signature for my phone. This is it......


----------



## jaszek (Aug 8, 2011)

boborone said:


> I like it cause it's like an in-between a DSLR and a point and shoot.
> 
> -Figured i needed a signature for my phone. This is it......

Click to collapse



Still wont fit in your pocket :/


----------



## racerboy3801 (Aug 8, 2011)




----------



## husam666 (Aug 8, 2011)




----------



## boborone (Aug 8, 2011)

jaszek said:


> Still wont fit in your pocket :/

Click to collapse



It has been a good 10 yrs since I had my photography classes. DSLR would be a bit much for me. Plus the price of em. You say you know Cannon. What kind of Cannon would match up to something like that?

-Figured i needed a signature for my phone. This is it......


----------



## PoeHaH (Aug 8, 2011)




----------



## mprou (Aug 8, 2011)




----------



## orb3000 (Aug 8, 2011)




----------



## jaszek (Aug 8, 2011)

boborone said:


> It has been a good 10 yrs since I had my photography classes. DSLR would be a bit much for me. Plus the price of em. You say you know Cannon. What kind of Cannon would match up to something like that?
> 
> -Figured i needed a signature for my phone. This is it......

Click to collapse



I guess G11 (or 12 by now). But no interchangeable lenses.


----------



## boborone (Aug 8, 2011)

jaszek said:


> I guess G11 (or 12 by now). But no interchangeable lenses.

Click to collapse



That's what I like about the Samsung. 

-Figured i needed a signature for my phone. This is it......


----------



## boborone (Aug 8, 2011)

M_T_M said:


> IMG

Click to collapse



on topic in off topic




NEVER!


----------



## deliriousDroid (Aug 9, 2011)

orb3000 said:


>

Click to collapse



I see a nipple

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## jaszek (Aug 9, 2011)




----------



## boborone (Aug 9, 2011)

jaszek said:


>

Click to collapse



Hahahahhahaa


-Figured i needed a signature for my phone. This is it......


----------



## Dirk (Aug 9, 2011)




----------



## malybru (Aug 9, 2011)




----------



## husam666 (Aug 9, 2011)




----------



## husam666 (Aug 9, 2011)




----------



## LordManhattan (Aug 9, 2011)




----------



## LordManhattan (Aug 9, 2011)




----------



## husam666 (Aug 9, 2011)

The Miz got troll'd xD


----------



## mulletcutter (Aug 10, 2011)

husam666 said:


> The Miz got troll'd xD

Click to collapse



I dont even know what that is...but it made me laugh


----------



## husam666 (Aug 10, 2011)

mulletcutter said:


> I dont even know what that is...but it made me laugh

Click to collapse



wwe wrestling champion lol

anyway, i just created this


----------



## Omnichron (Aug 10, 2011)

lolz........


----------



## westicle (Aug 10, 2011)

Omnichron said:


> lolz........

Click to collapse



Right on!

Sent from my PC36100 using XDA App


----------



## boborone (Aug 10, 2011)

hahahahaha rare view

too bad it's army and not Marines


----------



## husam666 (Aug 10, 2011)




----------



## Dirk (Aug 10, 2011)

http://photoshoplooter.tumblr.com/

Really great way to embarass those little pricks! Get your 'shops in now.


----------



## orb3000 (Aug 10, 2011)




----------



## orb3000 (Aug 10, 2011)

Mez already posted that



M_T_M said:


>

Click to collapse


----------



## Dirk (Aug 10, 2011)




----------



## LordManhattan (Aug 10, 2011)




----------



## LordManhattan (Aug 10, 2011)




----------



## sakai4eva (Aug 11, 2011)




----------



## husam666 (Aug 11, 2011)

mr clown strikes again


----------



## sakai4eva (Aug 11, 2011)




----------



## RinZo (Aug 11, 2011)

I'm not scared of clowns but If I walked in the house and saw that I would **** myself...Twice


----------



## Archer (Aug 11, 2011)

Irony        .


----------



## Dirk (Aug 11, 2011)

*Just had a nerdgasm...*


----------



## LordManhattan (Aug 11, 2011)




----------



## husam666 (Aug 11, 2011)

man, I miss these days


----------



## n2ikola (Aug 11, 2011)

husam666 said:


> here's a classic troll xD
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse





Hahahahahahahaha, you got me!


----------



## husam666 (Aug 12, 2011)




----------



## LordManhattan (Aug 12, 2011)




----------



## sakai4eva (Aug 12, 2011)

I <3 Maths :3


----------



## Archer (Aug 12, 2011)

This thread needs some Captain Murphy


----------



## Dirk (Aug 12, 2011)




----------



## husam666 (Aug 12, 2011)

^ stop it


----------



## Dirk (Aug 12, 2011)

Yo husam666, how u doin fella?






Just because the thread needs some 'awwww, cute...'


----------



## husam666 (Aug 12, 2011)

hello there dirk, im doing great, what about you?


----------



## LordManhattan (Aug 12, 2011)




----------



## Dirk (Aug 12, 2011)

husam666 said:


> hello there dirk, im doing great, what about you?

Click to collapse



Awww, kitten....

KILL IT WITH FIRE!!

Only kidding. I'm doing great thanks mate. It's Friday  

Speaking of which, where's that thread at? thescotsman is fast running out of Friday and he hasn't even posted in it this week yet. Let's get the party started....!


----------



## LordManhattan (Aug 12, 2011)




----------



## Kiboe (Aug 12, 2011)




----------



## LordManhattan (Aug 12, 2011)




----------



## orb3000 (Aug 12, 2011)




----------



## RinZo (Aug 12, 2011)

super man is such a bully


----------



## Dirk (Aug 12, 2011)

RinZo said:


> super man is such a bully

Click to collapse



Hehe, but he's a super-nerd so we love him! Always good to see you RinZo. It seems a lot of folks here have a real life so i'm hoping OT will be jumping when they all get home. 

In the meantime what i'm lookin at...


----------



## husam666 (Aug 12, 2011)

^BASS!! :')


----------



## Dirk (Aug 12, 2011)

husam666 said:


> ^BASS!! :')
> 
> nice pic[/QUOTE]
> 
> ...

Click to collapse


----------



## Omnichron (Aug 12, 2011)




----------



## husam666 (Aug 12, 2011)

DirkGently1 said:


> Glad you're with us too hussam. And...
> 
> ...phwoar to the above!!

Click to collapse



Thx Dirk, you know I'm always with you


----------



## Dirk (Aug 12, 2011)

There's been some poignant stuff going on this week. Tragedy here in OT, riots and looting...Apple suing everyone! 

But sometimes tragedy can be sad, ironic..hopeful? A colleague came into work today wearing a cartoon tie. Can't remember which exactly but it's not important, you all know the type, but the important thing was that it was unusual, especailly on him and so i commented on it.

"i'm going to a funeral today" he told me. Of course this threw me a bit. I was trying to reconcile the tie with the funeral, my brain was stressed and i didn't want to say anything inappropriate.

The deceased was the son of a friend. Taken young by cancer and knew what was coming. His wishes were that the funeral was a party and that nobody be solomn. In fact, the sillier the better. My colleague was clearly saddened but boy was he putting a brave face on it!

I don't know what to take away from this really, except that maybe it's the people around us that are important and very little else.

I know, 'cool story bro', right? 

TL;DR Be good to each other out there coz it's all we have.

Right...?


----------



## husam666 (Aug 12, 2011)

DirkGently1 said:


> There's been some poignant stuff going on this week. Tragedy here in OT, riots and looting...Apple suing everyone!
> 
> But sometimes tragedy can be sad, ironic..hopeful? A colleague came into work today wearing a cartoon tie. Can't remember which exactly but it's not important, you all know the type, but the important thing was that it was unusual, especailly on him and so i commented on it.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



wow, so emotional, is everything ok?

and yes, we are all what we have


----------



## Dirk (Aug 12, 2011)

husam666 said:


> wow, so emotional, is everything ok?
> 
> and yes, we are all what we have

Click to collapse



Thanks for asking but actually i couldn't be happier! I get sad when i lose my faith in people in general, which happens all too often in this day and age. It's when my faith in people is restored that i get happy again, and after the kindness you all showed to the bereaved this week i am almost ecstatic.

Thanks people. Be well.

And start partying!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## husam666 (Aug 12, 2011)

DirkGently1 said:


> Thanks for asking but actually i couldn't be happier! I get sad when i lose my faith in people in general, which happens all too often in this day and age. It's when my faith in people is restored that i get happy again, and after the kindness you all showed to the bereaved this week i am almost ecstatic.
> 
> Thanks people. Be well.
> 
> And start partying!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Click to collapse



you're welcome and now you have to stop breaking your own rules and start posting pics


----------



## LordManhattan (Aug 12, 2011)




----------



## Dirk (Aug 12, 2011)

husam666 said:


> you're welcome and now you have to stop breaking your own rules and start posting pics

Click to collapse



Good point:






..in a strictly manly, platonic, bromance kind of way 

BTW when was the last time any of you visited the OP? I removed the rules a month ago!!


----------



## husam666 (Aug 12, 2011)

DirkGently1 said:


> Good point:
> 
> *image*
> 
> ...

Click to collapse


----------



## Dirk (Aug 12, 2011)

If i sent you a friend request right now it might really get you worried, so i'll save it 

I'm just full of joy, and errr....


----------



## husam666 (Aug 12, 2011)

no alcohol for me, but this is what i usually drink (0%) the bottle looks different though






so cheers


----------



## Dirk (Aug 12, 2011)

husam666 said:


> no alcohol for me, but this is what i usually drink (0%) the bottle looks different though
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Dring the 'drink drive' awereness campaigns in the 90's some brewers got on board the 0% wagon. You could even get it Draught! Man was it ever revolting. I gave up driving instead and the companies went bust 

Sorta feel it was my fault...


----------



## husam666 (Aug 12, 2011)

DirkGently1 said:


> Dring the 'drink drive' awereness campaigns in the 90's some brewers got on board the 0% wagon. You could even get it Draught! Man was it ever revolting. I gave up driving instead and the companies went bust
> 
> Sorta feel it was my fault...

Click to collapse



i dont drink cuz of religious issues, never drank, never will 


damn that post earlier put me in such an emo mood lol


----------



## RinZo (Aug 12, 2011)




----------



## boborone (Aug 12, 2011)

Google voice of they say.......

 Yahoo yahoo new york
 Poop yahoo yahoo
 Yahoo
-Figured i needed a signature for my phone. This is it......


----------



## Dirk (Aug 12, 2011)

husam666 said:


> i dont drink cuz of religious issues, never drank, never will

Click to collapse



I applaud you. None of us need it to be better/funnier/whatever people. We just need a little help sometimes!




husam666 said:


> damn that post earlier put me in such an emo mood lol

Click to collapse



Sorry man, unintended consequences. It was only meant as a message of hope and goodwill. We has it, other forums suck! 

Apt?:






Gonna put a grin back on that face man!


----------



## husam666 (Aug 12, 2011)

i feel better now 
that song, and some other things, i'm happy now


----------



## Dirk (Aug 13, 2011)

RinZo said:


>

Click to collapse



^^ That problem could have been avoided entirely if they had used that duct tape a little more judiciously 

It would have only needed a small strip!

*backs out of the room..


----------



## LordManhattan (Aug 13, 2011)




----------



## orb3000 (Aug 13, 2011)




----------



## reaper7881 (Aug 13, 2011)




----------



## reaper7881 (Aug 13, 2011)




----------



## husam666 (Aug 13, 2011)




----------



## Archer (Aug 13, 2011)

I'm getting bored of all the riot pictures.

Here's another one...


----------



## husam666 (Aug 13, 2011)

here's one that's not a riot pic


----------



## Archer (Aug 13, 2011)

Here's one I prepared earlier...


----------



## LordManhattan (Aug 13, 2011)




----------



## LordManhattan (Aug 14, 2011)




----------



## LordManhattan (Aug 14, 2011)




----------



## husam666 (Aug 14, 2011)

pff, delete will only send it to the recycle bin


----------



## CB620 (Aug 14, 2011)

Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e using XDA Premium App


----------



## husam666 (Aug 14, 2011)




----------



## husam666 (Aug 14, 2011)




----------



## LordManhattan (Aug 14, 2011)




----------



## Omnichron (Aug 15, 2011)




----------



## LordManhattan (Aug 15, 2011)




----------



## LordManhattan (Aug 15, 2011)




----------



## sakai4eva (Aug 15, 2011)

BazookaAce said:


>

Click to collapse



That was nasty. Very nasty.


----------



## husam666 (Aug 15, 2011)

anybody recalls this show?





it was one of the scariest yet best shows when i was a kid, called Moomin


----------



## LordManhattan (Aug 15, 2011)

Haha, yeah i remember that  It's called "Mummitroll" or just "Mummi" here.


----------



## husam666 (Aug 15, 2011)




----------



## LordManhattan (Aug 15, 2011)

What the hell?


----------



## yogi2010 (Aug 15, 2011)

apologies if I'm breaking a rule with this..... couldn't resist posting.

Sent from my SGH-T839


----------



## husam666 (Aug 15, 2011)

M_T_M said:


> Funniest pics I've seen all day!!!  BRILLIANT!!

Click to collapse



all i see is this


----------



## orb3000 (Aug 15, 2011)




----------



## xaccers (Aug 15, 2011)

BazookaAce said:


> What the hell?

Click to collapse



Yeah, goblin sharks are freaky


----------



## LordManhattan (Aug 15, 2011)

husam666 said:


> all i see is this

Click to collapse



Can you see it now?


----------



## DeathGrind (Aug 15, 2011)

Sent from my A05PTH3ORYB0LT 

Sent from my A05PTH3ORYB0LT


----------



## LordManhattan (Aug 15, 2011)




----------



## husam666 (Aug 16, 2011)

@bazooka, I can see it now

and why we shouldn't use Internet Explorer


----------



## Dirk (Aug 16, 2011)




----------



## twitch351 (Aug 16, 2011)

DirkGently1 said:


>

Click to collapse



Haha It's a leprechaun's April folks prank. 






-My signature is so much better than yours-


----------



## LordManhattan (Aug 16, 2011)




----------



## yellowsnowball (Aug 16, 2011)




----------



## orb3000 (Aug 16, 2011)




----------



## ricky babalu (Aug 16, 2011)

Enjoy!


----------



## Archer (Aug 16, 2011)

orb3000 said:


>

Click to collapse



Lol!


----------



## craftycarper1 (Aug 16, 2011)




----------



## Archer (Aug 16, 2011)

I <3 Beck


----------



## Dirk (Aug 16, 2011)

craftycarper1 said:


> shapely posterior.jpg

Click to collapse



Nice boat!  wait... did i get it wrong AGAIN! ;D

Ok, i just threw the next one together. It passed the Google Image Search test so i'm claiming it as my own* until somebody proves me wrong, in  ..3...2...1....
















* Patent pending, TM, Creative Commons, legal team to sue your ass off...all that jazz. Wallpaper is somebody else's creation as is the paint.net used to create it. Words are mine*...but not the fonts!

* I'm not claiming the English Language as my own, nor did i invent, or in any other way, contribute to it.*

* I do claim to speak English but i offer no guarentee that i will speak it well. Responsibility for understanding my English lies solely with your eyes and ears*

*If you have Synesthesia i apologise for causing offense. My English will, of course, be varying degrees of the colour Purple to you.


Standard Disclaimer:

I cannot guarentee the validity of anything i post or say. I cannot guarentee you will like anything i post or say. The responsibility for liking anything i post or say is yours alone. The management, under no circumstances and/or possible duress, will send all complaints to the relevent Clerks who may, or may not...file it away for later consideration.


----------



## Dirk (Aug 16, 2011)

^^ My working theory is that all legal documents start off as one single sheet of A4 and then just kinda spiral out of control!


----------



## orb3000 (Aug 16, 2011)




----------



## Dirk (Aug 16, 2011)

orb3000 said:


> Funny.jpg

Click to collapse




^^ If that is true and women are a good firewall, why is it you need a high-speed camera to ever catch one with their mouths closed?*

*Earlier Disclaimer applies*

*Finding the Earlier Disclaimer is the sole responsibility of the person who wishes to read it. If you CBA or IDC the mangement will not be providing links to said Disclaimer. If you hate the disclaimer you have a right to complain as covered in the Disclaimer iteslf. The company's policy on this matter is clear, strict and totally transparent to the end user*

*This would be the bit right at the end where i can flame you all mercillessly as nobody ever reads this far. Unfortunately this has now been oultlawed by company policy. I took it up with them and they told me to read the Disclaimer or speak to the Complaints clerk! What can you do...?


----------



## LordManhattan (Aug 16, 2011)




----------



## husam666 (Aug 16, 2011)

it says that i have an open and warm heart 

thx for the info, very useful


----------



## Dirk (Aug 16, 2011)

husam666 said:


> it says that i have an open and warm heart
> 
> thx for the info, very useful

Click to collapse



We all know that 

Regarding the sleep pic ^^ The only think i know for sure is that i always need to pee like a racehorse in the middle of the night, and more often than not, in the middle of a great dream!


----------



## husam666 (Aug 16, 2011)

DirkGently1 said:


> We all know that
> 
> Regarding the sleep pic ^^ The only think i know for sure is that i always need to pee like a racehorse in the middle of the night, and more often than not, in the middle of a great dream!

Click to collapse



hahaha, story of my life xD


----------



## yellowsnowball (Aug 16, 2011)




----------



## Dirk (Aug 16, 2011)

husam666 said:


> hahaha, story of my life xD

Click to collapse



I need to start getting my zen on and practice that 'Lucid Dreaming' bit. I've heard exciting things can happen 

Of course i might be dreaming now....


----------



## jaszek (Aug 16, 2011)




----------



## Omnichron (Aug 17, 2011)




----------



## Omnichron (Aug 17, 2011)




----------



## Omnichron (Aug 17, 2011)




----------



## Omnichron (Aug 17, 2011)




----------



## Omnichron (Aug 17, 2011)




----------



## Omnichron (Aug 17, 2011)




----------



## Omnichron (Aug 17, 2011)




----------



## Omnichron (Aug 17, 2011)




----------



## jaszek (Aug 17, 2011)

Couldn't you have all the cats in one post? And why so many cats?


----------



## gamikzone (Aug 17, 2011)

So many cats xD
Sent from my SGH-T959 using XDA App


----------



## Dirk (Aug 17, 2011)




----------



## LordManhattan (Aug 17, 2011)




----------



## husam666 (Aug 17, 2011)




----------



## RinZo (Aug 17, 2011)




----------



## Dirk (Aug 17, 2011)




----------



## Omnichron (Aug 17, 2011)

LOLZ!


----------



## Omnichron (Aug 17, 2011)




----------



## Omnichron (Aug 17, 2011)

ahahaha! I almost spilled my soda!


----------



## Omnichron (Aug 17, 2011)




----------



## husam666 (Aug 17, 2011)




----------



## Omnichron (Aug 17, 2011)

I love cats... sorry


----------



## conantroutman (Aug 17, 2011)

Win......






Sent From My Fingers To Your Face.....


----------



## Dirk (Aug 17, 2011)




----------



## juzz86 (Aug 17, 2011)




----------



## Dirk (Aug 17, 2011)

Big Dog 






Freaky feet:






Big Fish!


----------



## ayyu3m (Aug 17, 2011)

Photoshopped. But still we know this's what ol' steve is dreaming about.


----------



## xaccers (Aug 17, 2011)

ayyu3m said:


> Photoshopped. But still we know this's what ol' steve is dreaming about.

Click to collapse



Finally, they get multi tasking


----------



## Dirk (Aug 17, 2011)

M_T_M said:


> Obvious Photoshop is obvious

Click to collapse



I was waiting for somebody to dive in feet first with that one  Obvious Photoshop is not Photoshop at all:

http://www.cracked.com/article_18750_17-images-you-wont-believe-arent-photoshopped-part-6.html

http://www.cracked.com/article_18878_17-images-you-wont-believe-arent-photoshopped-part-7.html

http://www.cracked.com/article_16556_15-images-you-wont-believe-arent-photoshopped_p2.html


----------



## Dirk (Aug 17, 2011)

...and a giant bunny


----------



## Whiskey Kid (Aug 17, 2011)

Yay, Kitturs!


----------



## husam666 (Aug 17, 2011)

can anyone tell me what milk they are talking about?


----------



## RinZo (Aug 17, 2011)

I feel like a creeper looking at that ^^


----------



## husam666 (Aug 17, 2011)

RinZo said:


> I feel like a creeper looking at that ^^

Click to collapse



lol, should I change it?


----------



## LordManhattan (Aug 17, 2011)




----------



## RinZo (Aug 17, 2011)

husam666 said:


> lol, should I change it?

Click to collapse



its gone now hhaha


----------



## LordManhattan (Aug 17, 2011)




----------



## husam666 (Aug 17, 2011)

one of the ethics crap slides that they teach us


----------



## LordManhattan (Aug 18, 2011)




----------



## twitch351 (Aug 18, 2011)

husam666 said:


> can anyone tell me what milk they are talking about?

Click to collapse



That's definitely a 13 year old...I found the milk instantly.






If you found the milk I have good news for you


You aren't a pedophile. 

-My signature is so much better than yours-


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 18, 2011)

Pedophiles....I swear 






My latest ubuntu desktop.  

-My signature is so much better than yours-


----------



## LordManhattan (Aug 18, 2011)

Hey Twitch, are you generaly good at linux? I tried to install Ubuntu on my laptop again last week but everytime it installs it gets in panic mode and then everything just crash. Any clue on what's going on? 

Since this is a image thread i'll go ahead and post a screeny from my last Ubuntu


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 18, 2011)

Honestly I just started learning but I am getting the hang of it rather quickly.  Reply in the mafia thread.

This is my middle school graduation picture:






I'm obviously the kid in the bigger picture.  

-My signature is so much better than yours-


----------



## LordManhattan (Aug 18, 2011)




----------



## conantroutman (Aug 18, 2011)

If anyone doesn't understand just how much I need a flash drive that looks like an 808 then get out. 
Get out now and never come back 

Sent From My Fingers To Your Face.....


----------



## idavid_ (Aug 18, 2011)

Swyped from my HTC Sensation


----------



## idavid_ (Aug 18, 2011)

Swyped from my HTC Sensation


----------



## Lucifer Arcstone (Aug 18, 2011)

looks understandable..


----------



## Lucifer Arcstone (Aug 18, 2011)

and this looks ehh... impossible


----------



## abalsor (Aug 18, 2011)

conantroutman said:


> If anyone doesn't understand just how much I need a flash drive that looks like an 808 then get out.
> Get out now and never come back
> 
> Sent From My Fingers To Your Face.....

Click to collapse



Im pretty sure Bassnectar uses a 808 still... If the song is any indication....
Bassnectar - 808


----------



## erraz (Aug 18, 2011)

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I897 using XDA Premium App


----------



## husam666 (Aug 18, 2011)




----------



## Archer (Aug 18, 2011)

conantroutman said:


> If anyone doesn't understand just how much I need a flash drive that looks like an 808 then get out.
> Get out now and never come back
> 
> Sent From My Fingers To Your Face.....

Click to collapse



Either get a flash drive with Rebirth on it, or YOU get out.


----------



## Dirk (Aug 18, 2011)

twitch351 said:


> Honestly I just started learning but I am getting the hang of it rather quickly.  Reply in the mafia thread.
> 
> This is my middle school graduation picture:
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I have a school picture not too disimilar myself. I'll see if i can get it on here at the weekend, give you guys a laugh!



conantroutman said:


> CoolKeyboard.jpg
> 
> If anyone doesn't understand just how much I need a flash drive that looks like an 808 then get out.
> Get out now and never come back
> ...

Click to collapse



I'm old enough to remember  If your prayers were answered would that make it a flash, Flash Drive?



husam666 said:


> History.jpg's

Click to collapse



Brilliant! Teach it in a way the little buggers can understand! 

From here: 

http://www.cracked.com/blog/6-images-kids-too-insane-to-be-real-that-totally-are/

5YO Black Belt:






Little Arsonist:






Little Rioter:






Read the article, it's good!


----------



## LordManhattan (Aug 18, 2011)

RAWR!


----------



## mrrick (Aug 18, 2011)

*insert sig here*


----------



## watt9493 (Aug 18, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> How does that couch even hold under that much fat?

Click to collapse



Probably reinforced with I beams and rebar

Sent from my ADR6300 using XDA Premium App


----------



## Dirk (Aug 18, 2011)

BazookaAce said:


> RAWR!

Click to collapse













A real woman has meat on her bones!


----------



## cam_hamlin (Aug 18, 2011)

Sent from my Google Nexus S using Tapatalk


----------



## Dirk (Aug 18, 2011)

cam_hamlin said:


> Overclocked Nexus.jpg
> 
> Sent from my Google Nexus S using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Is that CPU under Dry Ice or a Copper Pot filled with Liquid Nitrogen?


----------



## conantroutman (Aug 18, 2011)

abalsor said:


> Im pretty sure Bassnectar uses a 808 still... If the song is any indication....
> Bassnectar - 808

Click to collapse



Loads of people still use them because they still sound awesome. 



johncmolyneux said:


> Either get a flash drive with Rebirth on it, or YOU get out.

Click to collapse



ReBirth is fine where it is on my PC thankyou very much.
I might have to buy it for my iPod touch though.

Shame theres no android version 



Heres some more classic hardware for me to drool over...


----------



## Archer (Aug 18, 2011)

conantroutman said:


> Heres some more classic hardware for me to drool over...

Click to collapse



My beauty...


----------



## conantroutman (Aug 18, 2011)

johncmolyneux said:


> My beauty...

Click to collapse



Damn, this place needs a homer simpson style drooling emoticon...

I used to have unlimited access to one of these babys....





Sadly it was my flatmates........


----------



## badogg (Aug 18, 2011)




----------



## Archer (Aug 18, 2011)

conantroutman said:


> Damn, this place needs a homer simpson style drooling emoticon...

Click to collapse



Yes.  Yes it does.  But here's my other beauty instead...


----------



## LordManhattan (Aug 19, 2011)




----------



## husam666 (Aug 19, 2011)




----------



## Archer (Aug 19, 2011)

BazookaAce said:


>

Click to collapse



Every time I see that I really can't help feeling sorry for that dog.


----------



## Archer (Aug 19, 2011)

We've all seen these things before, but a lot of these were new to me.  Far too many to post...

http://www.happyplace.com/4286/brilliantly-sarcastic-responses-to-completely-well-meaning-signs


----------



## Dirk (Aug 19, 2011)




----------



## torikorocks (Aug 19, 2011)

Sent from my Droid X somewhere in the Bermuda Triangle.


----------



## husam666 (Aug 19, 2011)




----------



## LordManhattan (Aug 19, 2011)




----------



## idavid_ (Aug 19, 2011)

BazookaAce said:


>

Click to collapse



Ha! You didn't fool me

Swyped from my HTC Sensation


----------



## Dirk (Aug 19, 2011)

*Get your giggles here now..!*

Ok, i promised you all a good laugh this weekend. Here is a tired and damaged picture of Dirk at the age of 14! 






I know, handsome kid right..?*












*A visit from M_T_M's friends if you dare to disagree!


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 19, 2011)

DirkGently1 said:


> Ok, i promised you all a good laugh this weekend. Here is a tired and damaged picture of Dirk at the age of 14!
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Dirk! Why do we look so similar? 

Man, we were dashing gentlemen, if I do say so myself. 






My master sword! 

*Also, why would they get a visit from me if they disagree? 

-My signature is so much better than yours-


----------



## Dirk (Aug 19, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> Damn right! I wonder how you look right now?

Click to collapse



Less hair!  (Picture Bruce Willis in 'Pulp Fiction')...

^^That!



twitch351 said:


> Dirk! Why do we look so similar?
> 
> Man, we were dashing gentlemen, if I do say so myself.  ...
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Cold, hard cash


----------



## LordManhattan (Aug 19, 2011)

DirkGently1 said:


> Ok, i promised you all a good laugh this weekend. Here is a tired and damaged picture of Dirk at the age of 14!
> 
> 
> I know, handsome kid right..?*
> ...

Click to collapse



Where's the big glasses and acne vulgaris?

How old are you now btw?


----------



## LordManhattan (Aug 19, 2011)

Not easy when i didn't know the year the photo was taken 

8 in 1982. Got it.


----------



## husam666 (Aug 19, 2011)

M_T_M said:


> Do the math...he was 8 back in 1982

Click to collapse



you have to stop stalking us 


@dirk, nice pic, handsome


----------



## orb3000 (Aug 19, 2011)




----------



## mulletcutter (Aug 19, 2011)

orb3000 said:


>

Click to collapse



Lies...that logs corked.


----------



## Dirk (Aug 19, 2011)

BazookaAce said:


> Where's the big glasses and acne vulgaris?
> 
> How old are you now btw?

Click to collapse



38  I never married so i still feel 21  (I've had 17 '21st' birthday celebrations) 



husam666 said:


> you have to stop stalking us
> 
> @dirk, nice pic, handsome

Click to collapse



Thank you. I'll call off the dogs


----------



## LordManhattan (Aug 20, 2011)




----------



## Archer (Aug 20, 2011)

*THE Ultimate Meme thread*

I thought it would be a nice idea to have a thread where internet noobs and infrequent visitors alike could keep up-to-date with what "teh interwebz" is all about.

I'll start with my 2 favourite memes...


----------



## BodenM (Aug 20, 2011)

Nyan Cat:
Original GIF:




Video:




Remixes:


----------



## Archer (Aug 20, 2011)

BodenM said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QH2-TGUlwu4

Click to collapse



Don't put the whole youtube url in - just use the ID after v=

QH2-TGUlwu4


----------



## idavid_ (Aug 20, 2011)

Swyped from my HTC Sensation


----------



## conantroutman (Aug 20, 2011)




----------



## Dirk (Aug 20, 2011)

^^ LOL!
















Varying degrees of 'i can't believe you/he/she, just said that'. Variations on the theme could include the likes of:


----------



## Dirk (Aug 20, 2011)

jaszek said:


> Here are 3 of my old ones, from 2 years ago. I like the last one best.
> 
> StarTrails.jpg

Click to collapse



http://www.dump.com/2011/02/28/night-photography-finding-your-way-in-the-dark-video/

Just watching this and thought you'd enjoy it.


----------



## xaccers (Aug 20, 2011)




----------



## LordManhattan (Aug 20, 2011)




----------



## jaszek (Aug 20, 2011)

DirkGently1 said:


> http://www.dump.com/2011/02/28/night-photography-finding-your-way-in-the-dark-video/
> 
> Just watching this and thought you'd enjoy it.

Click to collapse



Thanks gave me some new idead. Might try something new tonight....unless I end up drinking again, which is more plausible.


----------



## Dirk (Aug 20, 2011)

*Keep watching...*


----------



## Dirk (Aug 20, 2011)

jaszek said:


> Thanks gave me some new idead. Might try something new tonight....unless I end up drinking again, which is more plausible.

Click to collapse



Welcome to the party!


----------



## Whiskey Kid (Aug 20, 2011)

husam666 said:


> can anyone tell me what milk they are talking about?

Click to collapse



What if my girlfriend didn't spot it?

Sent from my MB525 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dirk (Aug 20, 2011)

*Your mother warned you it would affect your eyesight...!*












Whiskey Kid said:


> What if my girlfriend didn't spot it?

Click to collapse



WIN?


----------



## mrrick (Aug 20, 2011)

My other hobby










6gal planted fluval edge 
1 halfmoon betta (Mcnugget)
5 dwarf cory cats (the fries)
2 zebra snails

*insert sig here*


----------



## Dirk (Aug 20, 2011)

^^fantastic aquarium!!


----------



## orb3000 (Aug 20, 2011)




----------



## Dirk (Aug 20, 2011)

orb3000 said:


>

Click to collapse



How you doing orb3000? Always nice to see you in OT


----------



## orb3000 (Aug 20, 2011)

All ok here in sunny México mate 
How about you on great England?
----------------


----------



## Dirk (Aug 20, 2011)

I'm great thanks mate! Week off work coming up and it couldn't have started in a better fashion. I even had some female company for a change tonight, (a friend), but she gave me a nice hug so it was kinda 'awww..' 











Did you see this story? Silly bint is 55 stone already but wants to hit 115 to break the record, eating 20000 calories a day! That's 20 times what i eat per day  She'll kill herself of course!

Her sister, is smoking hot though. Weird huh?


----------



## conantroutman (Aug 20, 2011)

Lol I saw that dumb bint as well....
Lorraine kelly was not impressed with her antics. 

Gave me sadface.... 






Sent From My Fingers To Your Face......


----------



## mrrick (Aug 20, 2011)

DirkGently1 said:


> ^^fantastic aquarium!!

Click to collapse



Thanks Dirk..






*insert sig here*


----------



## Dirk (Aug 20, 2011)

conantroutman said:


> Lol I saw that dumb bint as well....
> Lorraine kelly was not impressed with her antics.
> 
> Gave me sadface....
> ...

Click to collapse








Yeah, if Lorraine Kelly disapproves it's deffo time to reassess your choices!! She'll orphan those poor boys of hers...probably by accidentally sitting on them


----------



## LordManhattan (Aug 20, 2011)




----------



## LordManhattan (Aug 20, 2011)




----------



## Dirk (Aug 20, 2011)

(For when the tin-foil hat brigade start banging the drum)


----------



## Dirk (Aug 21, 2011)

^^ Touche! 

My tribute to Pink Floyd...


----------



## husam666 (Aug 21, 2011)

this one is dedicated to M_T_M












wait for it













wait for it










a few more











BAM


----------



## orb3000 (Aug 21, 2011)




----------



## mulletcutter (Aug 21, 2011)




----------



## Archer (Aug 21, 2011)




----------



## conantroutman (Aug 21, 2011)

YEEEEEEEEAAAAAASSSSSSS!!!!






Sent From My Fingers To Your Face......


----------



## Reynaldinho111 (Aug 21, 2011)

conantroutman said:


> YEEEEEEEEAAAAAASSSSSSS!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



So i wasnt the only person in the world incredibly excited by that  


sent from my beloved cappy!!


----------



## conantroutman (Aug 21, 2011)

Reynaldinho111 said:


> So i wasnt the only person in the world incredibly excited by that
> 
> 
> sent from my beloved cappy!!

Click to collapse





5mins to go. 
Still 1-0 

A transatlantic canarys fan??
Mind = Blown 

Sent From My Fingers To Your Face......


----------



## Reynaldinho111 (Aug 21, 2011)

conantroutman said:


> 5mins to go.
> Still 1-0
> 
> A transatlantic canarys fan??
> ...

Click to collapse



Lmao. Well im actually a full blown norfolk boy. Moved state side about three years ago though

sent from my beloved cappy!!


----------



## samuel2706 (Aug 21, 2011)

i'll just leave this here


----------



## samuel2706 (Aug 21, 2011)

@M_T_M....


----------



## conantroutman (Aug 21, 2011)

Some of you may have noticed that earlier today I posted in this thread without an image. 
Whilst I frankly do not care, some of you may consider this to be a blatant abuse of my moderator position....

To those people I would say this...
"Shut yer cakehole 'cos the image I'm about to post will definitely make up for my previous flouting of the thread rules."

If anyone can find a headline to top this then I will carve their username into my forehead live on teh interwebz.*

Without further ado, ladies and germs, I present to you......




"Gordon Ramsay Sex Dwarf Badger Catastrophe." 














*will definitely not fulfill aforementioned forfeit

Sent From My Fingers To Your Face......


----------



## conantroutman (Aug 21, 2011)

M_T_M said:


>

Click to collapse



No signal on the hovercat 
And they charge for teh WiFi's....





Sent From My Fingers To Your Face......


----------



## NightHawk877 (Aug 21, 2011)

It's peanut butter jelly time!


----------



## LordManhattan (Aug 21, 2011)




----------



## samuel2706 (Aug 21, 2011)

conantroutman said:


> Some of you may have noticed that earlier today I posted in this thread without an image.
> Whilst I frankly do not care, some of you may consider this to be a blatant abuse of my moderator position....
> 
> To those people I would say this...
> ...

Click to collapse




That second picture, they should be the rules of all work places, ultra troll


----------



## Jin L (Aug 21, 2011)

fun pic? here it is


----------



## Jin L (Aug 22, 2011)

Another fun  pic.


----------



## Jin L (Aug 22, 2011)

Another fun pic.


----------



## Jin L (Aug 22, 2011)

Another random pic


----------



## mrrick (Aug 22, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


>

Click to collapse



I spit my coffee on my phone! 

*insert sig here*


----------



## Archer (Aug 22, 2011)




----------



## mrrick (Aug 22, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> You know, she was trying to say that her cat butch, won't get out of the car...

Click to collapse



Yes, it's why I lol'd so hard. Auto correct has had me calling people to apologize for my texts before..

*insert sig here*


----------



## Whiskey Kid (Aug 22, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


>

Click to collapse



Lmao!

Sent from my MB525 using Tapatalk


----------



## sakai4eva (Aug 22, 2011)




----------



## LordManhattan (Aug 22, 2011)

And of course the last, missing, step:






andthe final step:


----------



## husam666 (Aug 22, 2011)

M_T_M said:


> What game is this that you speak off?
> The one that you lost right after you found out about the game being lost while you lost the game while losing the game?

Click to collapse



yes that game, and the one you just lost


----------



## LordManhattan (Aug 22, 2011)




----------



## conantroutman (Aug 22, 2011)

Where's Dirk?


----------



## conantroutman (Aug 22, 2011)

M_T_M said:


>

Click to collapse








Sent From My Fingers To Your Face......


----------



## orb3000 (Aug 22, 2011)




----------



## LordManhattan (Aug 22, 2011)




----------



## LordManhattan (Aug 22, 2011)




----------



## LordManhattan (Aug 22, 2011)




----------



## mrrick (Aug 22, 2011)

Snuff film?

*insert sig here*


----------



## xaccers (Aug 22, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> ^^WTF????!!!!11!

Click to collapse



Japanese couple's engagement photos, was reported on several news sites a few days ago.


----------



## mrrick (Aug 22, 2011)

xaccers said:


> Japanese couple's engagement photos, was reported on several news sites a few days ago.

Click to collapse



Now I see it. Wow, that's actually a little awesome.

*insert sig here*


----------



## mulletcutter (Aug 22, 2011)

xaccers said:


> Japanese couple's engagement photos, was reported on several news sites a few days ago.

Click to collapse



dont they know to take off the head....zombies.


----------



## orb3000 (Aug 23, 2011)




----------



## Dirk (Aug 23, 2011)

conantroutman said:


> Where's Dirk?

Click to collapse





M_T_M said:


> So far I've found Waldo twice on that pic but not Dirk

Click to collapse





m1l4droid said:


> Yeah he's been mia since like 2 days ago.

Click to collapse








I thought i should sober up before allowing myself access to the Internet again!  I trust i find you all in good health?


----------



## conantroutman (Aug 23, 2011)

Welcome back. 
We were starting to worry 







Sent From My Fingers To Your Face......


----------



## orb3000 (Aug 23, 2011)

*Morning selection*


----------



## bubzers (Aug 23, 2011)




----------



## raving_nanza (Aug 23, 2011)

conantroutman said:
			
		

>

Click to collapse



lol


.............


----------



## TravisBean (Aug 23, 2011)

orb3000 said:


>

Click to collapse



Best gif I've seen in a long time.


----------



## Dirk (Aug 23, 2011)




----------



## orb3000 (Aug 23, 2011)




----------



## LordManhattan (Aug 24, 2011)




----------



## Rubbs (Aug 24, 2011)




----------



## sakai4eva (Aug 24, 2011)




----------



## orb3000 (Aug 24, 2011)




----------



## RinZo (Aug 24, 2011)

^ thanks for that.  I've never been so turned on.


----------



## orb3000 (Aug 24, 2011)

Well, there are strange preferences...

---------------------------------
Hope everyone is ok on the east coast


----------



## LordManhattan (Aug 24, 2011)

orb3000 said:


>

Click to collapse



I just dropped my brownie. Thanks!


----------



## LordManhattan (Aug 24, 2011)




----------



## SteveG12543 (Aug 24, 2011)

BazookaAce said:


>

Click to collapse



LOL yes! 

Pic is of my friends attempt to cook raw hamburgers in a microwave lol.

Sent from my Droid Incredible running a random CM7 nightly.


----------



## boborone (Aug 24, 2011)

BazookaAce said:


>

Click to collapse


----------



## Archer (Aug 24, 2011)




----------



## VoidZombie (Aug 24, 2011)




----------



## jaszek (Aug 24, 2011)

VoidZombie said:


>

Click to collapse



Newfag


10char


----------



## husam666 (Aug 24, 2011)

jaszek said:


> Newfag
> 
> 
> 10char

Click to collapse



^that


----------



## Archer (Aug 24, 2011)




----------



## husam666 (Aug 24, 2011)




----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 24, 2011)




----------



## Archer (Aug 24, 2011)

Shaka. When the walls fell


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 24, 2011)




----------



## ricky babalu (Aug 24, 2011)

"Forever Alone" 
That is too funny!

Looks like they all put on their "*Dress to Impress dud*s".


----------



## orb3000 (Aug 24, 2011)

husam666 said:


> that

Click to collapse




Now I know how you managed to get to that post count


----------



## husam666 (Aug 24, 2011)

orb3000 said:


> Now I know how you managed to get to that post count

Click to collapse







and you were wondering


----------



## xaccers (Aug 24, 2011)

I want one


----------



## LordManhattan (Aug 25, 2011)




----------



## raving_nanza (Aug 25, 2011)

.............


----------



## boborone (Aug 25, 2011)

hahahahahahahah

lmao man


----------



## mrrick (Aug 25, 2011)

raving_nanza said:


> .............

Click to collapse



Yes



*insert sig here*


----------



## boborone (Aug 25, 2011)

orb3000 said:


> Now I know how you managed to get to that post count

Click to collapse



get to spamming orb, he's catching up

your lead will only last so long


----------



## orb3000 (Aug 25, 2011)

boborone said:


> get to spamming orb, he's catching up
> 
> your lead will only last so long

Click to collapse


----------



## sakai4eva (Aug 25, 2011)




----------



## Khaaaan (Aug 25, 2011)

Sent from my PG86100 using XDA Premium App


----------



## conantroutman (Aug 25, 2011)

Sent From My Fingers To Your Face.....


----------



## Dirk (Aug 25, 2011)




----------



## dexter93 (Aug 25, 2011)




----------



## jaszek (Aug 25, 2011)

Sent from my HTC Vision using XDA App


----------



## husam666 (Aug 25, 2011)




----------



## dexter93 (Aug 25, 2011)




----------



## dexter93 (Aug 25, 2011)




----------



## LordManhattan (Aug 25, 2011)




----------



## dexter93 (Aug 25, 2011)




----------



## conantroutman (Aug 25, 2011)

Just bought a house 

I'm like this....





But Im also like this.....


----------



## dexter93 (Aug 25, 2011)




----------



## RinZo (Aug 25, 2011)

conantroutman said:


> Just bought a house
> 
> I'm like this....
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Congrats!!!!


----------



## orb3000 (Aug 25, 2011)




----------



## conantroutman (Aug 25, 2011)

RinZo said:


> Congrats!!!!

Click to collapse



Thanks


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 25, 2011)

Cough Cough Cough 

Edit: Y U NOT UPLOAD IN 900p


----------



## Khaaaan (Aug 25, 2011)

:0

Sent from my PG86100 using XDA Premium App


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 25, 2011)

conantroutman said:


> Sent From My Fingers To Your Face......

Click to collapse



Just read this, There is now


----------



## LordManhattan (Aug 25, 2011)

conantroutman said:


> Just bought a house
> 
> I'm like this....
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Nice looking house you got there! Congrats! 

Sent from my Desire HD using xda premium


----------



## orb3000 (Aug 25, 2011)




----------



## iynfynity (Aug 25, 2011)

M_T_M said:


>

Click to collapse



Lulz


Sent from my SGH-T959 using XDA App


----------



## husam666 (Aug 25, 2011)

conantroutman said:


> Just bought a house
> 
> I'm like this....
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



congrats mate


----------



## dexter93 (Aug 25, 2011)

Why dont you just take a look at the random image thread? Its full of memes 

 ...aes eht rednu
peed morf tneS


----------



## xaccers (Aug 25, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> Why dont you just take a look at the random image thread? Its full of memes
> 
> ...aes eht rednu
> peed morf tneS

Click to collapse



Ah but it's also full of random images.


----------



## phburks (Aug 25, 2011)




----------



## husam666 (Aug 25, 2011)

@Dirk, when you see this, cheers mate


----------



## jaszek (Aug 25, 2011)

husam666 said:


> @Dirk, when you see this, cheers mate

Click to collapse



Is it me or does that say 0.0% alc.? If it does, you are a discrace to beeraholics world wide.


----------



## husam666 (Aug 25, 2011)

jaszek said:


> Is it me or does that say 0.0% alc.? If it does, you are a discrace to beeraholics world wide.

Click to collapse



yeah it is %0.0 i don't drink alcohol, my religion


----------



## orb3000 (Aug 25, 2011)

Oh! so you post instead of drinking
Now I understand

Glad you don´t drink as if you drink as you post you would live in AA


----------



## husam666 (Aug 25, 2011)




----------



## jaszek (Aug 25, 2011)

husam666 said:


> yeah it is %0.0 i don't drink alcohol, my religion

Click to collapse



Ahhh, my bad. Didn't notice it was you posting. You changed your avatar.


----------



## husam666 (Aug 25, 2011)

it's ok dude, keep the pics coming


----------



## jaszek (Aug 25, 2011)




----------



## Khaaaan (Aug 26, 2011)

Sent from my PG86100 using xda premium


----------



## LordManhattan (Aug 26, 2011)

husam666 said:


> yeah it is %0.0 i don't drink alcohol, my religion

Click to collapse



Have you had any alcohol before? Just curious 

Sent from my Desire HD using xda premium


----------



## husam666 (Aug 26, 2011)

BazookaAce said:


> Have you had any alcohol before? Just curious
> 
> Sent from my Desire HD using xda premium

Click to collapse



nope, never


----------



## orb3000 (Aug 26, 2011)

░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░
░█▀▀ ░█▀█ ░█ ░█▀▀ ░░█▀▀ ░█▀█░█ ░█░░░░
░█▀▀ ░█▀▀ ░█ ░█ ░░░░█▀▀ ░█▀█░█ ░█ ░░░░
░▀▀▀ ░▀ ░░░▀ ░▀▀▀ ░░▀░░ ░▀░▀░▀ ░▀▀▀░░


----------



## boborone (Aug 26, 2011)

jaszek said:


> Sent from my HTC Vision using XDA App

Click to collapse



Nice is that coming in or leaving



-Figured i needed a signature for my phone. This is it......


----------



## jaszek (Aug 26, 2011)

boborone said:


> Nice is that coming in or leaving
> 
> 
> 
> -Figured i needed a signature for my phone. This is it......

Click to collapse



Coming in. I think that was long island. Also my window was dirty and some clouds (and a ****load of smog) hence why the photos aren't that great.


----------



## Dirk (Aug 26, 2011)

husam666 said:


> @Dirk, when you see this, cheers mate

Click to collapse



I toast your health with a glass of orange squash! (Btw, if you haven't already sold your Stella stocks, it's probably too late)!

Cheers mate


----------



## LordManhattan (Aug 26, 2011)




----------



## Dirk (Aug 26, 2011)




----------



## husam666 (Aug 26, 2011)

DirkGently1 said:


> I toast your health with a glass of orange squash! (Btw, if you haven't already sold your Stella stocks, it's probably too late)!
> 
> Cheers mate

Click to collapse



what stella stocks?


----------



## LordManhattan (Aug 26, 2011)




----------



## Dirk (Aug 26, 2011)




----------



## acidr4in (Aug 26, 2011)

M_T_M said:


>

Click to collapse




Love that one


----------



## Dirk (Aug 26, 2011)

acidr4in said:


> Love that one

Click to collapse


----------



## acidr4in (Aug 26, 2011)

DirkGently1 said:


>

Click to collapse



???


----------



## jaszek (Aug 26, 2011)




----------



## orb3000 (Aug 26, 2011)




----------



## Dirk (Aug 26, 2011)

I found a new pic of M_T_M. It's a bit older than the one i posted before....


----------



## LordManhattan (Aug 26, 2011)




----------



## husam666 (Aug 26, 2011)

DirkGently1 said:


> ^^ Touche!
> 
> My tribute to Pink Floyd...

Click to collapse



I think it was inspired by me


----------



## husam666 (Aug 27, 2011)

The Rom Mistress?


----------



## orb3000 (Aug 27, 2011)




----------



## Dirk (Aug 27, 2011)

*Women...*


----------



## husam666 (Aug 27, 2011)




----------



## orb3000 (Aug 27, 2011)




----------



## dexter93 (Aug 27, 2011)

husam666 said:


> I think it was inspired by me

Click to collapse



LOOOOOL! HAHAHAHAHA!  

 ...aes eht rednu
peed morf tneS


----------



## husam666 (Aug 28, 2011)




----------



## Archer (Aug 29, 2011)




----------



## LordManhattan (Aug 29, 2011)




----------



## conantroutman (Aug 29, 2011)

M_T_M said:


>

Click to collapse


----------



## conantroutman (Aug 29, 2011)




----------



## conantroutman (Aug 29, 2011)

M_T_M said:


>

Click to collapse


----------



## Archer (Aug 29, 2011)




----------



## BodenM (Aug 29, 2011)

conantroutman said:


>

Click to collapse



lolwut.

Swyped from my rooted HTC Desire running CyanogenMod 7.0.3 using Tapatalk


----------



## conantroutman (Aug 29, 2011)




----------



## Archer (Aug 29, 2011)




----------



## husam666 (Aug 29, 2011)




----------



## orb3000 (Aug 29, 2011)




----------



## husam666 (Aug 29, 2011)




----------



## iynfynity (Aug 30, 2011)

Saw this at G+. Too epic so I post it.


----------



## bsbokc (Aug 30, 2011)




----------



## Archer (Aug 30, 2011)

I <3 Cyanide & Happines....


----------



## Archer (Aug 30, 2011)

See if you can guess where this is from....






or drag and drop it into google images and cheat


----------



## Dirk (Aug 30, 2011)

johncmolyneux said:


> See if you can guess where this is from....
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I would never have guessed that! (i cheated)

Now i want one myself


----------



## husam666 (Aug 30, 2011)




----------



## husam666 (Aug 30, 2011)




----------



## conantroutman (Aug 30, 2011)




----------



## Flussen (Aug 30, 2011)

the every day life of all xda users.






Sent out of my Free Candy Van.


----------



## conantroutman (Aug 30, 2011)

husam666 said:


>

Click to collapse



Errrmmm.....

nah too easy lol......


----------



## Dirk (Aug 30, 2011)

Flussen said:


> the every day life of all xda users.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I resent that! 


...i would never wear green!


----------



## Flussen (Aug 30, 2011)

DirkGently1 said:


> I resent that!
> 
> 
> ...i would never wear green!

Click to collapse



I SAID IT'S THE EVERY DAY LIFE OF ALL XDA MEMBERS.







Sent out of my Free Candy Van.


----------



## BeerChameleon (Aug 30, 2011)

Flussen said:


> the every day life of all xda users.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



i would wear green but not a green hoodie, plus im on xda mainly at work...

Plus i have a hot girlfriend sleeping next to me


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 30, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> i would wear green but not a green hoodie, plus im on xda mainly at work...
> 
> Plus i have a hot girlfriend sleeping next to me

Click to collapse



Fixed for your life


----------



## Flussen (Aug 30, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> i would wear green but not a green hoodie, plus im on xda mainly at work...
> 
> Plus i have a hot girlfriend sleeping next to me

Click to collapse



maybe there are exceptions. but thats against the rule (34) :|

anyway, this will happen to you too:






Sent out of my Free Candy Van.


----------



## BeerChameleon (Aug 30, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Fixed for your life

Click to collapse



LMAO 

I dont wear red either


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 30, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> LMAO
> 
> I dont wear red either

Click to collapse



Hehe xD Really? What colour do you wear? I ain't doing another haha


----------



## raving_nanza (Aug 30, 2011)

Put Di*k in Penut Butter..


Fu*king Nuts!


----------



## orb3000 (Aug 30, 2011)




----------



## Archer (Aug 30, 2011)




----------



## mulletcutter (Aug 30, 2011)

DirkGently1 said:


> I would never have guessed that! (i cheated)
> 
> Now i want one myself

Click to collapse



The date didnt give it away?


----------



## Dirk (Aug 30, 2011)

mulletcutter said:


> The date didnt give it away?

Click to collapse



I have't seen a BTTF film for over a decade


----------



## Archer (Aug 30, 2011)

DirkGently1 said:


> I have't seen a BTTF film for over a decade

Click to collapse



SHAME ON YOU!!! Watch all 3, immediately!


----------



## mulletcutter (Aug 30, 2011)

johncmolyneux said:


> SHAME ON YOU!!! Watch all 3, immediately!

Click to collapse



Then read about 1885, 1985 and 2015


----------



## BeerChameleon (Aug 30, 2011)

DirkGently1 said:


> I have't seen a BTTF film for over a decade

Click to collapse



i want one of those


----------



## orb3000 (Aug 31, 2011)




----------



## Deleted member 2758866 (Aug 31, 2011)

Osteoclasts!! Cell phone microscope photo from the lab. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I897 using xda premium


----------



## torikorocks (Aug 31, 2011)

johncmolyneux said:


> SHAME ON YOU!!! Watch all 3, immediately!

Click to collapse



Hahahaha.

Sent from my liberated Droid X.


----------



## boborone (Aug 31, 2011)

Think I need to lay off the net a while .....just called a girl an epic win

-Figured i needed a signature for my phone. This is it......


----------



## boborone (Aug 31, 2011)

Flussen said:


> maybe there are exceptions. but thats against the rule (34) :|
> 
> anyway, this will happen to you too:
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Happened to me at work. I now close all before closing laptop and still open in private 

-Figured i needed a signature for my phone. This is it......


----------



## TJBunch1228 (Aug 31, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> Plus i have a hot girlfriend sleeping next to me

Click to collapse








Sent from my LG G2x


----------



## Dirk (Aug 31, 2011)

This could make an awesome Wallpaper for somebody:


----------



## raving_nanza (Aug 31, 2011)

...........


----------



## Archer (Aug 31, 2011)

An actually relevant C&H comic!


----------



## dexter93 (Aug 31, 2011)




----------



## husam666 (Aug 31, 2011)




----------



## dexter93 (Aug 31, 2011)

husam666 said:


>

Click to collapse


----------



## dexter93 (Aug 31, 2011)




----------



## dexter93 (Aug 31, 2011)




----------



## dexter93 (Aug 31, 2011)

*THANK ME NOWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW!!!!!!!!!!!! *


----------



## Dirk (Aug 31, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> *THANK ME NOWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW!!!!!!!!!!!! *

Click to collapse



Excellent!


----------



## Archer (Aug 31, 2011)




----------



## husam666 (Aug 31, 2011)

^haters gonna hate

<lovers gonna love


----------



## Dirk (Aug 31, 2011)

‎. . . . . .. . . . . . . . . . . ,.-‘”. . . . . . . . . .``~.,
. . . . . . . .. . . . . .,.-”. . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . .“-.,
. . . . .. . . . . . ..,/. . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . ”:,
. . . . . . . .. .,?. . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . .\,
. . . . . . . . . /. . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . ,}
. . . . . . . . ./. . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . ,:`^`.}
. . . . . . . ./. . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . ,:”. . . ./
. . . . . . .?. . . __. . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . :`. . . ./
. . . . . . . /__.(. . .“~-,_. . . . . . . . . . . . . . ,:`. . . .. ./
. . . . . . /(_. . ”~,_. . . ..“~,_. . . . . . . . . .,:`. . . . _/
. . . .. .{.._$;_. . .”=,_. . . .“-,_. . . ,.-~-,}, .~”; /. .. .}
. . .. . .((. . .*~_. . . .”=-._. . .“;,,./`. . /” . . . ./. .. ../
. . . .. . .\`~,. . ..“~.,. . . . . . . . . ..`. . .}. . . . . . ../
. . . . . .(. ..`=-,,. . . .`. . . . . . . . . . . ..(. . . ;_,,-”
. . . . . ../.`~,. . ..`-.. . . . . . . . . . . . . . ..\. . /\
. . . . . . \`~.*-,. . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . ..|,./.....\,__
,,_. . . . . }.>-._\. . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . .|. . . . . . ..`=~-,
. .. `=~-,_\_. . . `\,. . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . .\
. . . . . . . . . .`=~-,,.\,. . . . . . . . . . . . . . . .\
. . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . `:,, . . . . . . . . . . . . . `\. . . . . . ..__
. . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . .`=-,. . . . . . . . . .,%`>--==``
. . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . _\. . . . . ._,-%. . . ..`


----------



## Archer (Aug 31, 2011)

*Sharia don't like it....*


----------



## Dirk (Aug 31, 2011)

johncmolyneux said:


> *Sharif don't like it....*

Click to collapse





Probably too busy rocking the casbah i imagine!

(Did i get it right?)

Edit: I completely missed the 'Lock The Taskbar' bit for a whole 30 minutes before it suddenly sank in! 

You can point and laugh now.


----------



## conantroutman (Aug 31, 2011)

johncmolyneux said:


> *Sharif don't like it....*

Click to collapse











Whats this about a sticky request...??
You guys have....






Therefore....


----------



## conantroutman (Aug 31, 2011)

Also, Husam...
Signature..........


----------



## Archer (Aug 31, 2011)

One of the best pressies I've ever received...


----------



## orb3000 (Aug 31, 2011)

*From G+ XDA*


----------



## Dirk (Aug 31, 2011)




----------



## orb3000 (Aug 31, 2011)




----------



## Dirk (Aug 31, 2011)

*So i broke out the camera...**


























* ... and then put it away in favour of diddling around with Paint.net to come up with that ^^


----------



## LordManhattan (Aug 31, 2011)

Mod Edit: Yea, I dont think so..


----------



## iynfynity (Aug 31, 2011)

Mod Edit: Yea, I dont think so...


----------



## msrblonline (Aug 31, 2011)

iynfynity said:


> Saw this at G+. Too epic so I post it.

Click to collapse



I Cry MAN I freakin' CRY


----------



## husam666 (Aug 31, 2011)




----------



## husam666 (Aug 31, 2011)




----------



## LordManhattan (Aug 31, 2011)




----------



## LordManhattan (Aug 31, 2011)




----------



## orb3000 (Sep 1, 2011)




----------



## Dirk (Sep 1, 2011)




----------



## Dirk (Sep 1, 2011)




----------



## raving_nanza (Sep 1, 2011)

DirkGently1 said:


>

Click to collapse



* POST!  hahaha


----------



## husam666 (Sep 1, 2011)

DirkGently1 said:


>

Click to collapse



lol, that's the israelli police 
I never thought something like this can ever happen here


----------



## Dirk (Sep 1, 2011)

husam666 said:


> lol, that's the israelli police
> I never thought something like this can ever happen here

Click to collapse



Mystery solved, thanks! I was wondering. Hasn't been a rubber shortage in Israel recently has there?


----------



## mulletcutter (Sep 1, 2011)




----------



## orb3000 (Sep 1, 2011)

With respect to ladies around


----------



## user98 (Sep 1, 2011)




----------



## mrrick (Sep 1, 2011)

*insert sig here*


----------



## LordManhattan (Sep 1, 2011)

Mod Edit: Careful with the slurs...


----------



## LordManhattan (Sep 1, 2011)




----------



## dexter93 (Sep 2, 2011)

BazookaAce said:


>

Click to collapse



keep it going bazooka...  We love ur pics 
But you can do better than this 
 ...aes eht rednu
peed morf tneS


----------



## husam666 (Sep 2, 2011)




----------



## orb3000 (Sep 2, 2011)




----------



## LordManhattan (Sep 2, 2011)




----------



## twitch351 (Sep 2, 2011)

-The original xda app is better than the pro, my more frequent spamming is proof-


----------



## Dirk (Sep 2, 2011)




----------



## Dirk (Sep 2, 2011)

http://www.androidcentral.com/resul...s-survey-what-do-smartphone-users-really-want


----------



## Jayedamina (Sep 2, 2011)

ps; how do you guys get your pics so big?


----------



## Dirk (Sep 2, 2011)

Jayedamina said:


> View attachment 708016
> 
> View attachment 708018
> 
> ps; how do you guys get your pics so big?

Click to collapse



They're hosted at a dedicated image host, rather than being 'attached' to the post. If every single, full size image on this forum was hosted on XDA servers the bandwidth and storage costs would be huge. It's the same story on most forums.

Try Photobucket as a free host. Bear in mind that if you use it to post pics often on very popular forums, you'll soon exceed the limit allowed for bandwidth on the free account. I pay about £25 per year for an unlimited Photobucket account. Not sure what others here do?

Tinypic lets you upload images on the fly without an account if i recall correctly. You just upload the image, copy the link it gives you and paste that into your forum post.

Hope that helps.


----------



## MacaronyMax (Sep 2, 2011)

DirkGently1 said:


> They're hosted at a dedicated image host, rather than being 'attached' to the post. If every single, full size image on this forum was hosted on XDA servers the bandwidth and storage costs would be huge. It's the same story on most forums.
> 
> Try Photobucket as a free host. Bear in mind that if you use it to post pics often on very popular forums, you'll soon exceed the limit allowed for bandwidth on the free account. I pay about £25 per year for an unlimited Photobucket account. *Not sure what others here do?*
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I either copy the address from the website or put it on my Server, Used to do dropbox, but like with photobucket, you can exceed your limit if you post it on a busy forum


----------



## Dirk (Sep 2, 2011)

*Latest from Cracked.com...If you could photoshop the real world..*






Many more here.. http://www.cracked.com/photoplasty_247_if-you-could-photoshop-real-world/


----------



## MacaronyMax (Sep 2, 2011)

Lmao XD That's awesome! 


Edit: Also I thanked you, Just been round that site and now have something to do  I'ma try enter some PS competitions!


----------



## husam666 (Sep 2, 2011)




----------



## MacaronyMax (Sep 2, 2011)

lmao hus.. Also this is epic


----------



## Dirk (Sep 2, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> I either copy the address from the website or put it on my Server, Used to do dropbox, but like with photobucket, you can exceed your limit if you post it on a busy forum

Click to collapse



Hotlinking is forbidden on a lot of forums as it's not unknown for the cheesed off host to swap the image for something unpleasant, or even illegal, to get their own back. (Imagine how you'd feel if the funny pic you posted on XDA suddenly turned into a naked 12 year old). 



MacaronyMax said:


> Lmao XD That's awesome!
> 
> 
> Edit: Also I thanked you, Just been round that site and now have something to do  I'ma try enter some PS competitions!

Click to collapse



Thanks  Cracked is a wonderful site. A spin off from Mad Magazine that has given me daily lulz for a good few years now. (I've even got the Kindle book from Cracked on my phone). The articles are educational as well as hilarious too. If you get a Photoshop published you have to let us know! They do those competitions regularly.

Btw, love the RIAA vs Pirate Bay pic. I hadn't seen that before.






And my claim to fame? My Auntie was in Return of the Jedi...as an Ewok. True Story! Her daughter, my cousin, was in the film Willow too.


----------



## MacaronyMax (Sep 2, 2011)

DirkGently1 said:


> Hotlinking is forbidden on a lot of forums as it's not unknown for the cheesed off host to swap the image for something unpleasant, or even illegal, to get their own back. (Imagine how you'd feel if the funny pic you posted on XDA suddenly turned into a naked 12 year old).
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Ah  Never thought of it that way 

Thanks  Just finished my entry, Some on there are good , But I tried 

And really?  Awesome


----------



## mrrick (Sep 2, 2011)

DirkGently1 said:


> Hotlinking is forbidden on a lot of forums as it's not unknown for the cheesed off host to swap the image for something unpleasant, or even illegal, to get their own back. (Imagine how you'd feel if the funny pic you posted on XDA suddenly turned into a naked 12 year old).
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Are you a 'little person'? 

*insert sig here*


----------



## Dirk (Sep 2, 2011)

mrrick said:


> Are you a 'little person'?
> 
> *insert sig here*

Click to collapse



lol, no, but she obviously is! She married my mothers brother so not blood related. However i find it amusing that all the females on that side of my family are so diminutive that they may as well be midgets. No surprise she married into the family. Less neck ache i imagine! 

I just dug this up with my awesome Google-Fu. (No pic unfortunately). My Auntie:

http://starwars.wikia.com/wiki/Maureen_Charlton


----------



## LordManhattan (Sep 2, 2011)

DirkGently1 said:


> They're hosted at a dedicated image host, rather than being 'attached' to the post. If every single, full size image on this forum was hosted on XDA servers the bandwidth and storage costs would be huge. It's the same story on most forums.
> 
> Try Photobucket as a free host. Bear in mind that if you use it to post pics often on very popular forums, you'll soon exceed the limit allowed for bandwidth on the free account. I pay about £25 per year for an unlimited Photobucket account. Not sure what others here do?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I use ImageShack. If you register (free), you'll get unlimited bandwidth.

Edit: Wrong. You won't get unlimited banwidth. But i've used it for 3 years now, and all my images are still there, and i've never had any problems, so i don't know what the limit is.


----------



## Dirk (Sep 2, 2011)

BazookaAce said:


> I use ImageShack. If you register (free), you'll get unlimited bandwidth.
> 
> Edit: Wrong. You won't get unlimited banwidth. But i've used it for 3 years now, and all my images are still there, and i've never had any problems, so i don't know what the limit is.

Click to collapse



Lol @ Pic 

You'll find, like Photobucket, it's unlimited number of pictures to your free account but limited bandwidth.


----------



## xaccers (Sep 2, 2011)

husam666 said:


> lol, that's the israelli police
> I never thought something like this can ever happen here

Click to collapse



I didn't know Liverpool played Tel Aviv...


----------



## Dirk (Sep 2, 2011)

xaccers said:


> I didn't know Liverpool played Tel Aviv...

Click to collapse



Haha, classic! Not sure it translates well around the world but good nonetheless. I for one make a point of visiting Liverpool at least once a year. I'm *that* determined to get my hub-caps back!

How you doing xaccers?


----------



## xaccers (Sep 2, 2011)

DirkGently1 said:


> Haha, classic! Not sure it translates well around the world but good nonetheless. I for one make a point of visiting Liverpool at least once a year. I'm *that* determined to get my hub-caps back!
> 
> How you doing xaccers?

Click to collapse



Stuck just inside the south lincolnshire border with 2 bars of gprs 
Still heading home to civilisation tomorrow.
How's tricks.with you?


----------



## Dirk (Sep 2, 2011)

xaccers said:


> Stuck just inside the south lincolnshire border with 2 bars of gprs
> Still heading home to civilisation tomorrow.
> How's tricks.with you?

Click to collapse



Real good thanks mate. Recovered from some recent sleep issues and fighting fit! I know what you mean about that part of the world. My mum moved there for a while, and whilst parts of it are scenic and picturesque, there's some serious 20th Century industrial decay going on there too. My mum also said that attitudes towards multi-culturalism were less than progressive amongst some of the natives.

Perhaps it's limited to a small few, who knows? Anyway, good luck with your journey home and enjoy your weekend once you reach it!


----------



## husam666 (Sep 2, 2011)

^his eyes always creep me out


----------



## Dirk (Sep 2, 2011)

husam666 said:


> ^his eyes always creep me out

Click to collapse



^^RIP

I've never quite worked out what it's all about? Is it real do ya know? Once upon a time i thought it was a contact lens type arrangement, but i'm not so sure now!


----------



## husam666 (Sep 2, 2011)

DirkGently1 said:


> ^^RIP
> 
> I've never quite worked out what it's all about? Is it real do ya know? Once upon a time i thought it was a contact lens type arrangement, but i'm not so sure now!

Click to collapse



Am I missing something here?


----------



## LordManhattan (Sep 3, 2011)

DirkGently1 said:


> ^^RIP
> 
> I've never quite worked out what it's all about? Is it real do ya know? Once upon a time i thought it was a contact lens type arrangement, but i'm not so sure now!

Click to collapse



It may be Heterochromia iridum.

"_In anatomy, heterochromia refers to a difference in coloration, usually of the iris but also of hair or skin. Heterochromia is a result of the relative excess or lack of melanin (a pigment). It may be inherited, or caused by genetic mosaicism, disease or injury.

Eye color, specifically the color of the irises, is determined primarily by the concentration and distribution of melanin. The affected eye may be hyperpigmented (hyperchromic) or hypopigmented (hypochromic). In humans, usually, an excess of melanin indicates hyperplasia of the iris tissues, whereas a lack of melanin indicates hypoplasia._"


----------



## Dirk (Sep 3, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Am I missing something here?

Click to collapse



I'd hate to say!  How're you doing my friend?


----------



## husam666 (Sep 3, 2011)

DirkGently1 said:


> I'd hate to say!  How're you doing my friend?

Click to collapse



im fine, really, happy for some reason, and hyper i guess 

what about you mate?
you okay?


----------



## mimmus (Sep 3, 2011)

```
,
                   |'.             ,
                   |  '-._        / )
                 .'  .._  ',     /_'-,
                '   /  _'.'_\   /._)')
               :   /  '_' '_'  /  _.'
               |E |   |Q| |Q| /   /
              .'  _\  '-' '-'    /
            .'--.(S     ,__` )  /
                  '-.     _.'  /
                __.--'----(   /
            _.-'     :   __\ /
           (      __.' :'  :Y
            '.   '._,  :   :|
              '.     ) :.__:|
                \    \______/
                 '._L/_H____]
                  /_        /
                 /  '-.__.-')
                :      /   /
                :     /   /
              ,/_____/----;
              '._____)----'
              /     /   /
             /     /   /
           .'     /    \
      snd (______(-.____)
```


----------



## husam666 (Sep 3, 2011)




----------



## Babydollll (Sep 3, 2011)

Sent from my Nexus S using xda premium


----------



## LordManhattan (Sep 3, 2011)




----------



## LordManhattan (Sep 3, 2011)




----------



## conantroutman (Sep 3, 2011)




----------



## husam666 (Sep 3, 2011)




----------



## LordManhattan (Sep 3, 2011)




----------



## husam666 (Sep 3, 2011)




----------



## idavid_ (Sep 3, 2011)

Swyped from my HTC Sensation


----------



## NightHawk877 (Sep 3, 2011)

It's peanut butter jelly time!


----------



## mrrick (Sep 3, 2011)

*insert sig here*


----------



## LordManhattan (Sep 4, 2011)

- deleted -


----------



## LordManhattan (Sep 4, 2011)




----------



## Dirk (Sep 4, 2011)




----------



## iynfynity (Sep 4, 2011)

BazookaAce said:


>

Click to collapse



OMFG!!! )))))))


----------



## husam666 (Sep 4, 2011)

Me new guitar 






/end of post/


----------



## MacaronyMax (Sep 4, 2011)

Nice one Husam


----------



## Dirk (Sep 4, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Me new guitar
> 
> 
> /end of post/

Click to collapse



Nice Geetar matey!


----------



## LordManhattan (Sep 4, 2011)




----------



## LordManhattan (Sep 4, 2011)




----------



## LordManhattan (Sep 4, 2011)




----------



## idavid_ (Sep 4, 2011)

Swyped from my HTC Sensation


----------



## TN Jed (Sep 4, 2011)

Gotta love a hippie bus


----------



## husam666 (Sep 4, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Nice one Husam

Click to collapse





DirkGently1 said:


> Nice Geetar matey!

Click to collapse



thx guise


----------



## TakamineSubasa (Sep 4, 2011)

BazookaAce said:


>

Click to collapse




:O wtf!!  Christina Ronalda


----------



## husam666 (Sep 4, 2011)




----------



## idavid_ (Sep 4, 2011)

husam666 said:


>

Click to collapse



Never happened to me... I think  And look at my new sig 

¤Roses are red,
Violets are blue,
And you lost the game¤


----------



## husam666 (Sep 4, 2011)

idavid_ said:


> Never happened to me... I think  And look at my new sig
> 
> ¤Roses are red,
> Violets are blue,
> And you lost the game¤

Click to collapse



it happened to me more than once, oh man the disaster 

make it "I lost the game
and so did you"


----------



## Juls317 (Sep 4, 2011)

The game was deleted a while ago therefore you can not lose it anymore

Sent from my SGH-T959V using XDA App


----------



## idavid_ (Sep 4, 2011)

husam666 said:


> it happened to me more than once, oh man the disaster
> 
> make it "I lost the game
> and so did you"

Click to collapse



Wait... Wasn't that Dex's sig?

¤Roses are red,
Violets are blue,
And you lost the game¤


----------



## dexter93 (Sep 4, 2011)

idavid_ said:


> Wait... Wasn't that Dex's sig?
> 
> ¤Roses are red,
> Violets are blue,
> And you lost the game¤

Click to collapse



No, but I just lost the game XD. Like your new siggy though  

 ...aes eht rednu
peed morf tneS


----------



## husam666 (Sep 4, 2011)

idavid_ said:


> Wait... Wasn't that Dex's sig?
> 
> ¤Roses are red,
> Violets are blue,
> And you lost the game¤

Click to collapse



i dont know, i dont remember


----------



## idavid_ (Sep 4, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> No, but I just lost the game XD. Like your new siggy though
> 
> ...aes eht rednu
> peed morf tneS

Click to collapse



But who was it then? I think the sig was exactly like husam said

¤Roses are red,
Violets are blue,
And you lost the game¤


----------



## dexter93 (Sep 4, 2011)

idavid_ said:


> But who was it then? I think the sig was exactly like husam said
> 
> ¤Roses are red,
> Violets are blue,
> And you lost the game¤

Click to collapse



You mean that ^^ or this 
"I lost the game and so did you "?

 ...aes eht rednu
peed morf tneS


----------



## idavid_ (Sep 4, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> You mean that ^^ or this
> "I lost the game and so did you "?
> 
> ...aes eht rednu
> peed morf tneS

Click to collapse



The 2nd one

¤Roses are red,
Violets are blue,
And you lost the game¤


----------



## dexter93 (Sep 4, 2011)

idavid_ said:


> The 2nd one
> 
> ¤Roses are red,
> Violets are blue,
> And you lost the game¤

Click to collapse



I don't really remember... But I might had it as a sig a year back.. not sure though...  
I can give you the  copyrights if you want them  

 ...aes eht rednu
peed morf tneS


----------



## husam666 (Sep 5, 2011)




----------



## conantroutman (Sep 5, 2011)

I would not mess with this cop.


----------



## Dirk (Sep 5, 2011)

conantroutman said:


> I would not mess with this cop.

Click to collapse





What do you reckon the PC was pulling out of his pocket as he gave chase?

i) Taser
ii) Pepper Spray
iii) Police Baton


----------



## xaccers (Sep 5, 2011)

conantroutman said:


> I would not mess with this cop.

Click to collapse



I know someone who trains cops how to "safely" drive at high speed and how to pull cars over. In his opinion that cop is a lucky idiot who should never have parked like than and certainly never stood there. Definitely needs re-education.


----------



## rozza21 (Sep 5, 2011)

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


----------



## conantroutman (Sep 5, 2011)

DirkGently1 said:


> What do you reckon the PC was pulling out of his pocket as he gave chase?
> 
> i) Taser
> ii) Pepper Spray
> iii) Police Baton

Click to collapse



All day breakfast sandwich??








xaccers said:


> I know someone who trains cops how to "safely" drive at high speed and how to pull cars over. In his opinion that cop is a lucky idiot who should never have parked like than and certainly never stood there. Definitely needs re-education.

Click to collapse



Yep, without a doubt it was a dumbass place to stand but give the guy some credit...
He hardly missed a beat. If that was me I'd be rolling around in the dirt crying like a baby.




Thats not me in the pic btw.....

/me shuffles away....


----------



## sakai4eva (Sep 5, 2011)

So, PDL scored some cash and went for a stripper...


----------



## conantroutman (Sep 5, 2011)




----------



## Dirk (Sep 5, 2011)

conantroutman said:


> All day breakfast sandwich??

Click to collapse



DO WANT!








conantroutman said:


> Thats not me in the pic btw.....
> 
> /me shuffles away....

Click to collapse


----------



## LordManhattan (Sep 5, 2011)




----------



## LordManhattan (Sep 5, 2011)




----------



## LordManhattan (Sep 5, 2011)




----------



## Dirk (Sep 5, 2011)

BazookaAce said:


>

Click to collapse



My brain just imploded! 
















^^Push your chair back a bit


----------



## Garen21 (Sep 5, 2011)




----------



## Khaaaan (Sep 5, 2011)

Sent from my PG86100 using xda premium


----------



## Khaaaan (Sep 5, 2011)

Sent from my PG86100 using xda premium


----------



## Archer (Sep 5, 2011)

I feel like I've neglected this thread.  Shame on me(me).


----------



## Khaaaan (Sep 5, 2011)

Sent from my PG86100 using xda premium


----------



## Archer (Sep 5, 2011)

Jce69 said:


> Sent from my PG86100 using xda premium

Click to collapse



You just posted the same thing in 2 different threads.

It's _meme_, not me me.


----------



## twitch351 (Sep 5, 2011)

-Seasons change, but people don't-


----------



## husam666 (Sep 5, 2011)

johncmolyneux said:


> You just posted the same thing in 2 different threads.
> 
> It's _meme_, not me me.

Click to collapse



lol

^^^your meme is epic xD


edit: one of my favs


----------



## Dirk (Sep 5, 2011)

johncmolyneux said:


> I feel like I've neglected this thread.  Shame on me(me).

Click to collapse



OMG, that gif is EPIC!


----------



## Archer (Sep 5, 2011)

husam666 said:


> ^^^your meme is epic xD

Click to collapse



Why thank you 



DirkGently1 said:


> OMG, that gif is EPIC!

Click to collapse



Thank you as well, but your sig is better! (Was better.  You are no longer The Dude.)


----------



## Dirk (Sep 5, 2011)




----------



## idavid_ (Sep 5, 2011)

DirkGently1 said:


>

Click to collapse



 

¤Violets are red,
Roses are blue,
Wait, what?
I have no idea what I'm saying,
But you lost the game¤


----------



## twitch351 (Sep 5, 2011)

DirkGently1 said:


>

Click to collapse



Gonna is not the opposite of coming, going is 

Edit: I know what the lyrics are, it just sounds better as gonna.

-Seasons change, but people don't-


----------



## husam666 (Sep 5, 2011)

twitch351 said:


> Gonna is not the opposite of coming, going is
> 
> Edit: I know what the lyrics are, it just sounds better as gonna.
> 
> -Seasons change, but people don't-

Click to collapse


----------



## twitch351 (Sep 5, 2011)

husam666 said:


>

Click to collapse








http://www.elyrics.net/read/r/rick-astley-lyrics/never-gonna-give-you-up-lyrics.html 

The lyrics aren't "going to" it's "gonna". Don't facepalm when facepalm is not deserved. 

-Seasons change, but people don't-


----------



## husam666 (Sep 5, 2011)

twitch351 said:


> http://www.elyrics.net/read/r/rick-astley-lyrics/never-gonna-give-you-up-lyrics.html
> 
> The lyrics aren't "going to" it's "gonna". Don't facepalm when facepalm is not deserved.
> 
> -Seasons change, but people don't-

Click to collapse



going to = gonna dear sir
now take your fail and gtfo


----------



## twitch351 (Sep 5, 2011)

husam666 said:


> going to = gonna dear sir
> now take your fail and gtfo

Click to collapse



It has the same meaning but it's not the same word 

You are a failure and Husam is a failure have the same meaning but they aren't the same words. 






-Seasons change, but people don't-


----------



## husam666 (Sep 5, 2011)

twitch351 said:


> It has the same meaning but it's not the same word
> 
> You are a failure and Husam is a failure have the same meaning but they aren't the same words.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



oh yeah, im the one who failed


----------



## LordManhattan (Sep 6, 2011)




----------



## twitch351 (Sep 6, 2011)

husam666 said:


> oh yeah, im the one who failed

Click to collapse



Nah, I never said you failed. I was just giving an example 

But my point still remains valid. The lyrics are "never gonna" not "never going to".






Also, look whose talking about fail, you are still an Android noob.  And here I was defending you before...

-Seasons change, but people don't-


----------



## husam666 (Sep 6, 2011)

yo devan
here's something for you


----------



## Archer (Sep 6, 2011)




----------



## twitch351 (Sep 6, 2011)

johncmolyneux said:


>

Click to collapse



Lol controversy strikes the xda ot! 






-Seasons change, but people don't-


----------



## LordManhattan (Sep 6, 2011)




----------



## LordManhattan (Sep 6, 2011)

Cleverbot Vs AIM Spam Bot


----------



## LordManhattan (Sep 6, 2011)




----------



## mrcd (Sep 6, 2011)




----------



## twitch351 (Sep 6, 2011)

-Seasons change, but people don't-


----------



## husam666 (Sep 6, 2011)




----------



## sakai4eva (Sep 6, 2011)

husam666 said:


>

Click to collapse



Not sure if the truth is better.


----------



## Dirk (Sep 6, 2011)

Have you guys seen this? Gooapple:











http://android-sale.com/gooapple-3g...gsm-3-5-inch-multi-touch-screen-wifi-gps.html

inb4 the lawsuit!


----------



## Archer (Sep 6, 2011)

DirkGently1 said:


>

Click to collapse



Hmna

More C&H...


----------



## Dirk (Sep 6, 2011)

johncmolyneux said:


> Hmna
> 
> More C&H...

Click to collapse



Did you see that the Android app was released?

https://market.android.com/details?id=net.explosm.cnh&feature=search_result


----------



## Archer (Sep 6, 2011)

DirkGently1 said:


> Did you see that the Android app was released?
> 
> https://market.android.com/details?id=net.explosm.cnh&feature=search_result

Click to collapse



Sweet!  Thanks for the heads up.  I've been hassling them for that ever since the iPhone app came out.


----------



## Archer (Sep 6, 2011)




----------



## twitch351 (Sep 6, 2011)

johncmolyneux said:


>

Click to collapse



The dragon ball series have something to say about this theory...






-Seasons change, but people don't-


----------



## Archer (Sep 6, 2011)

twitch351 said:


> The dragon ball series have something to say about this theory...
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I know someone who likes balls, be they dragon or otherwise...


----------



## twitch351 (Sep 6, 2011)

johncmolyneux said:


> I know someone who likes balls, be they dragon or otherwise...

Click to collapse



Ew ew ew ew what has been seen cannot be unseen! 






-Seasons change, but people don't-


----------



## Archer (Sep 6, 2011)

twitch351 said:


>

Click to collapse



Hahaha I LOVE that pic.  I am a sucker for any type of lolcat though.











I don't know who Lage is, but knowing him is power!


----------



## sakai4eva (Sep 6, 2011)

johncmolyneux said:


> Hahaha I LOVE that pic.  I am a sucker for any type of lolcat though.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



If that is so... then the writer has neither knowledge nor power.


----------



## Archer (Sep 6, 2011)




----------



## Archer (Sep 6, 2011)




----------



## orb3000 (Sep 6, 2011)

Geek table


----------



## orb3000 (Sep 6, 2011)




----------



## cbronson41 (Sep 6, 2011)

For all you bacon lovers out there!


----------



## Dirk (Sep 6, 2011)

johncmolyneux said:


>

Click to collapse



Hahahaha! 

The Dude Abides....but he's taking a well earned break!


----------



## Dirk (Sep 6, 2011)




----------



## husam666 (Sep 6, 2011)




----------



## LordManhattan (Sep 6, 2011)




----------



## conantroutman (Sep 6, 2011)

Sent From My Fingers To Your Face.......


----------



## MacaronyMax (Sep 6, 2011)

conantroutman said:


> Sent From My Fingers To Your Face.......

Click to collapse


----------



## idavid_ (Sep 6, 2011)

M_T_M said:


>

Click to collapse



*teh  

¤Violets are red,
Roses are blue,
Wait, what?
I have no idea what I'm saying,
But you lost the game¤


----------



## idavid_ (Sep 6, 2011)

M_T_M said:


>

Click to collapse



C-C-C-COMBO BREAKER!

¤Violets are red,
Roses are blue,
Wait, what?
I have no idea what I'm saying,
But you lost the game¤


----------



## mrrick (Sep 6, 2011)

DirkGently1 said:


>

Click to collapse



Inception?  Good flick. Watched twice and still Had to take notes. 


























*insert sig here*


----------



## conantroutman (Sep 6, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


>

Click to collapse








Sent From My Fingers To Your Face.......


----------



## BeerChameleon (Sep 6, 2011)




----------



## The El Guapo (Sep 6, 2011)




----------



## orb3000 (Sep 7, 2011)




----------



## iynfynity (Sep 7, 2011)

orb3000 said:


>

Click to collapse



this is awesome!


----------



## iynfynity (Sep 7, 2011)

johncmolyneux said:


>

Click to collapse



who could have thought of that?


----------



## Archer (Sep 7, 2011)

*Name the UI!*

Impromptu word game...


----------



## Archer (Sep 7, 2011)




----------



## conantroutman (Sep 7, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


>

Click to collapse


----------



## orb3000 (Sep 7, 2011)




----------



## orb3000 (Sep 7, 2011)




----------



## Dirk (Sep 7, 2011)

johncmolyneux said:


> Impromptu word game...

Click to collapse



Touchflo 3D


----------



## LordManhattan (Sep 7, 2011)

WTF, all the images disappeared.................


----------



## LordManhattan (Sep 7, 2011)

Edit: Images disappeared..... **** you internet!


----------



## idavid_ (Sep 7, 2011)

¤Violets are red,
Roses are blue,
Wait, what?
I have no idea what I'm saying,
But you lost the game¤


----------



## Archer (Sep 7, 2011)

DirkGently1 said:


> Touchflo 3D

Click to collapse



Ding ding!  And you get a "thanks" as a prize


----------



## orb3000 (Sep 7, 2011)




----------



## Dirk (Sep 7, 2011)

johncmolyneux said:


> Ding ding!  And you get a "thanks" as a prize

Click to collapse



I am Holly, the ship's computer, with an IQ of 6000; the same IQ as 6000 PE teachers!

The name of the television series will earn you a 'Thanks' in return...


----------



## BeerChameleon (Sep 7, 2011)

conantroutman said:


>

Click to collapse



It wasn't yesterday and u had that title


----------



## Mr Woolf (Sep 7, 2011)

Red dwarf. Nice bod spot.

superOSR V2


----------



## LordManhattan (Sep 8, 2011)

- deleted -


----------



## JunkPC (Sep 8, 2011)




----------



## boborone (Sep 8, 2011)

-Figured i needed a signature for my phone. This is it......


----------



## LordManhattan (Sep 8, 2011)

No picture for your mom?


----------



## jaszek (Sep 8, 2011)

My G2 after 'repairs'.


----------



## sakai4eva (Sep 8, 2011)

jaszek said:


> My G2 after 'repairs'.

Click to collapse



Ouch. Very painful  just to see.


----------



## orb3000 (Sep 8, 2011)




----------



## rioko (Sep 8, 2011)

He's watching you

Sent from my HTC Desire HD


----------



## Dirk (Sep 8, 2011)




----------



## xaccers (Sep 8, 2011)

Dirk that is awesome


----------



## Dirk (Sep 8, 2011)

xaccers said:


> Dirk that is awesome

Click to collapse



Good find huh?


----------



## jaszek (Sep 8, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Ouch. Very painful  just to see.

Click to collapse



At least I can still use it. And the new screen should be here tomorrow. I wanted to fix my trackpad button since it doesn't work after my friend dropped it, but ended up not fixing it (problem must be with the flex cable, $20 Ffix but need to order from HK) and messed up the screen.


----------



## MacaronyMax (Sep 8, 2011)

@Jaszek, How much was the damage to repair? And how bad? I have a knackered one and am seeing if it's worth to fix


----------



## jaszek (Sep 8, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> @Jaszek, How much was the damage to repair? And how bad? I have a knackered one and am seeing if it's worth to fix

Click to collapse



The new LCD is about $40 bucks, and I change it at home, so no service fee. The button replacement would be $20 but I can live without the button, but I can't flash roms from recovery :/. I tried Rom Manager to do a backup but there is an error. I'll play around more when I can actually see what I'm doing. lol.


----------



## orb3000 (Sep 8, 2011)




----------



## dexter93 (Sep 8, 2011)




----------



## orb3000 (Sep 9, 2011)




----------



## jaszek (Sep 9, 2011)




----------



## mulletcutter (Sep 9, 2011)

jaszek said:


>

Click to collapse



Hey, ur wearing a shirt


----------



## jaszek (Sep 9, 2011)

Not any more. It keeps getting worse and worse. And I have a texte message I can't read until tomorrow :/


----------



## LordManhattan (Sep 9, 2011)




----------



## jaszek (Sep 9, 2011)

Tribute in Lights 2011 by Jaszek PL, on Flickr


----------



## orb3000 (Sep 9, 2011)




----------



## mrrick (Sep 9, 2011)

jaszek said:


>

Click to collapse








*insert sig here*


----------



## husam666 (Sep 9, 2011)

jaszek said:


> Not any more. It keeps getting worse and worse. And I have a texte message I can't read until tomorrow :/

Click to collapse



can't you use droid explorer to see what's happening in your phone?


----------



## jaszek (Sep 9, 2011)

husam666 said:


> can't you use droid explorer to see what's happening in your phone?

Click to collapse



I'd have to install it on my phone also...right? But then again, I can wait till tomorrow until UPS shows up. Gotta love overnight shipping for 3.99 with Amazon Prime


----------



## husam666 (Sep 9, 2011)

jaszek said:


> I'd have to install it on my phone also...right? But then again, I can wait till tomorrow until UPS shows up. Gotta love overnight shipping for 3.99 with Amazon Prime

Click to collapse



no u don't, you only have need usb debugging to be enabled


----------



## husam666 (Sep 9, 2011)




----------



## the_scotsman (Sep 9, 2011)




----------



## jaszek (Sep 9, 2011)

husam666 said:


> no u don't, you only have need usb debugging to be enabled

Click to collapse



I should try that, but all I need to do is read one text and thats it, and the new LCD is coming in today


----------



## Dirk (Sep 9, 2011)




----------



## Archer (Sep 9, 2011)




----------



## conantroutman (Sep 9, 2011)

johncmolyneux said:


>

Click to collapse




I'd bet on that in the grand national.........
But not on this..........


----------



## raving_nanza (Sep 9, 2011)




----------



## Archer (Sep 9, 2011)

Love that!

And this...






And they're off....


----------



## Dirk (Sep 9, 2011)




----------



## conantroutman (Sep 9, 2011)

This is why you shouldnt drop images of yourself into tineye....






I'll be in the corner having a little cry.......


----------



## Dirk (Sep 9, 2011)

^^Lol  Until i see a picture that proves otherwise, i assume every male on the internet looks like that! (Didn't we once have a 'Post a pic of yourself' thread? It went down in flames iirc!)


----------



## LordManhattan (Sep 9, 2011)




----------



## LordManhattan (Sep 9, 2011)




----------



## sakai4eva (Sep 9, 2011)

conantroutman said:


> This is why you shouldnt drop images of yourself into tineye....
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



You know, that's exactly how I imagined our XDA mods to be, except for TRM. She's HOT. 

@BazookaAce: Nice try. Keep lying to yourself.


----------



## husam666 (Sep 9, 2011)




----------



## LordManhattan (Sep 9, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> You know, that's exactly how I imagined our XDA mods to be, except for TRM. She's HOT.
> 
> @BazookaAce: Nice try. Keep lying to yourself.

Click to collapse



What? 

Sent from my HTC Desire HD using xda premium


----------



## raving_nanza (Sep 9, 2011)

Mod edit. 
Just no. Not cool at all.


----------



## orb3000 (Sep 9, 2011)

[/url][/IMG]

----------------------------------
I LOL´ed for a long time hahaha!!! 



the_scotsman said:


>

Click to collapse



Days like this I do not like to be a Mod anymore...LOL 



conantroutman said:


> This is why you shouldnt drop images of yourself into tineye....
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse


----------



## xaccers (Sep 9, 2011)

orb3000 said:


>

Click to collapse



No lie, I lol'd and nearly rofl.
My gf gave me such a strange look.


----------



## jaszek (Sep 9, 2011)

Ok Using droid explorer before the new LCD comes in. Lol. At least I can write back to all those texts, and guess who it was? My ex-girlfriend. I guess she didn't understand it when I said "I DON'T WANT TO GO OUT WITH YOU" lol


----------



## TheGreatYogurt (Sep 9, 2011)

*Panda power*

I wanna post an image...but don't have enough posts yet.  I'm now one post closer!


----------



## Dirk (Sep 9, 2011)

BazookaAce said:


>

Click to collapse



Hilarious! 



xaccers said:


> No lie, I lol'd and nearly rofl.
> My gf gave me such a strange look.

Click to collapse



I spend the whole day at my 'Serious' job browsing online. Imagine the looks i get every time i revisit Off-Topic during the day and burst out laughing for no apparent reason. The stuffed-shirts are never impressed! 

Anyway, good evening everyone!


----------



## jaszek (Sep 9, 2011)

My phone is back amongst the mortals.


----------



## Dirk (Sep 9, 2011)

jaszek said:


> My phone is back amongst the mortals.

Click to collapse



Is it the phallic shaped gap between the 2 subjects... or have i just made myself appear dumb i front of the whole forum?


----------



## idavid_ (Sep 9, 2011)

¤Violets are red,
Roses are blue,
Wait, what?
I have no idea what I'm saying,
But you lost the game¤


----------



## husam666 (Sep 9, 2011)

DirkGently1 said:


> Is it the phallic shaped gap between the 2 subjects... or have i just made myself appear dumb i front of the whole forum?

Click to collapse



it is lmao


----------



## Dirk (Sep 9, 2011)

husam666 said:


> it is lmao

Click to collapse




Thank god for that! Or, 'OMG i need help' if we're going for the Freudian response 







Yeah, _now_ your bike is theft proof!


----------



## Dirk (Sep 10, 2011)

*Spare a thought...*






..for those doing their duty this weekend!


----------



## jaszek (Sep 10, 2011)

DirkGently1 said:


> ..for those doing their duty this weekend!

Click to collapse



You know I'm doing my duty this weekend. I need to leave the drunk thread open again.


----------



## Dirk (Sep 10, 2011)

jaszek said:


> You know I'm doing my duty this weekend. I need to leave the drunk thread open again.

Click to collapse



And i was just about to ask why you sound so not-drunk tonight! Well, you also have my sympathies. Been there and wouldn't want to go back. Still, you and CT both know we'll rip up the OT forum when you guys are next off, and make it a good night for you!


----------



## husam666 (Sep 10, 2011)




----------



## Dirk (Sep 10, 2011)

husam666 said:


>

Click to collapse








Seriously, last post... i am going to bed!


----------



## jaszek (Sep 10, 2011)

DirkGently1 said:


> And i was just about to ask why you sound so not-drunk tonight! Well, you also have my sympathies. Been there and wouldn't want to go back. Still, you and CT both know we'll rip up the OT forum when you guys are next off, and make it a good night for you!

Click to collapse



It's only 20:00 here in NYC


----------



## Pizzaapu (Sep 10, 2011)

DirkGently1 said:


>

Click to collapse



Gosh had me laughing so hard I tested it to all my friends who had I phones 

Sent from my MB860 using xda premium


----------



## conantroutman (Sep 10, 2011)

DirkGently1 said:


> ..for those doing their duty this weekend!

Click to collapse



Y I NO QUIT WORKING FULL STOP?
Thats the question......

It can only end one way......





If you ever see a news story that is strikingly reminiscent of the plot of "Falling Down" followed by me not posting for a while....... well... erm yeah......

Finished for today, but I have to got back later at 8.30pm 

Then back in tomorrow, some weekend


----------



## LordManhattan (Sep 10, 2011)




----------



## conantroutman (Sep 10, 2011)

BazookaAce said:


> deluded chick.jpg

Click to collapse









Also....


----------



## LordManhattan (Sep 10, 2011)

- deleted -


----------



## orb3000 (Sep 10, 2011)




----------



## Juls317 (Sep 11, 2011)

DirkGently1 said:


>

Click to collapse



I saw that a few days ago and set it as my desktop background 

Sent from my SGH-T959V using XDA App


----------



## mrrick (Sep 11, 2011)

Juls317 said:


> I saw that a few days ago and set it as my desktop background
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T959V using XDA App

Click to collapse



It really is a mesmerizing pic. 



Got this with my paycheck this week. Fu#k yeah! 






*insert sig here*


----------



## mrcd (Sep 11, 2011)

toot


----------



## mrrick (Sep 11, 2011)

Fully baked. 





Sent from my Desire HD using XDA App


----------



## bangalorerohan (Sep 11, 2011)




----------



## bangalorerohan (Sep 11, 2011)




----------



## bangalorerohan (Sep 11, 2011)




----------



## bangalorerohan (Sep 11, 2011)




----------



## bangalorerohan (Sep 11, 2011)




----------



## LordManhattan (Sep 11, 2011)




----------



## xaccers (Sep 12, 2011)




----------



## orb3000 (Sep 12, 2011)




----------



## mrrick (Sep 12, 2011)

xaccers said:


>

Click to collapse



There's just.... so much wrong going on in this pic. 

*insert sig here*


----------



## LordManhattan (Sep 12, 2011)




----------



## mulletcutter (Sep 12, 2011)

mrrick said:


> There's just.... so much wrong going on in this pic.
> 
> *insert sig here*

Click to collapse



im diggin the spongebob and patrick


----------



## LordManhattan (Sep 12, 2011)




----------



## LordManhattan (Sep 12, 2011)




----------



## LordManhattan (Sep 12, 2011)




----------



## Archer (Sep 12, 2011)




----------



## conantroutman (Sep 12, 2011)

Continuing the theme.........


----------



## LordManhattan (Sep 12, 2011)




----------



## orb3000 (Sep 12, 2011)




----------



## LordManhattan (Sep 13, 2011)

- deleted -


----------



## jaszek (Sep 13, 2011)

Dear internet. Please stop with those stupid whales. It was funny, for the first 5 seconds. Now it's overkilled.

Sincerely, 

Normal People


----------



## orb3000 (Sep 13, 2011)

[/url][/IMG]


----------



## husam666 (Sep 13, 2011)

I want one of those


----------



## orb3000 (Sep 13, 2011)

[/url][/IMG]


----------



## husam666 (Sep 13, 2011)

orb3000 said:


> [/url][/IMG]

Click to collapse



why on earth do you always have extra img tags in your posts?


----------



## husam666 (Sep 13, 2011)




----------



## Dirk (Sep 13, 2011)

*The real Deadwood & more...*
















More here: http://blogs.denverpost.com/captured/2011/02/23/from-the-archive-frontier-life-in-the-west/2713/


----------



## Archer (Sep 13, 2011)

husam666 said:


> I want one of those

Click to collapse



There's no place like localhost?


----------



## husam666 (Sep 13, 2011)

johncmolyneux said:


> There's no place like localhost?

Click to collapse



yup 


10 cha


----------



## Omnichron (Sep 13, 2011)

*LMAO!!!*


----------



## xaccers (Sep 13, 2011)

johncmolyneux said:


> There's no place like localhost?

Click to collapse



Pah you young wippersnappers and your newfangled street talk


----------



## Omnichron (Sep 13, 2011)

*LMAO!!!*


----------



## husam666 (Sep 13, 2011)

Speaking of the FFFFFFFFFUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU meme
this message just popped to me


----------



## Omnichron (Sep 13, 2011)




----------



## LordManhattan (Sep 13, 2011)

- deleted -


----------



## orb3000 (Sep 13, 2011)

[/url][/IMG]


----------



## husam666 (Sep 13, 2011)

BazookaAce said:


>

Click to collapse



seriously, is it me or you keep posting a jesus that speaks Spanish or something like that?


----------



## LordManhattan (Sep 13, 2011)

What the ****! i think the site (artige) is down or something, because i haven't linked to ANY of the jesuses!

Gonna remove them now.


----------



## xaccers (Sep 13, 2011)

BazookaAce said:


> What the ****! i think the site (artige) is down or something, because i haven't linked to ANY of the jesuses!
> 
> Gonna remove them now.

Click to collapse



They don't allow hotlinking. Be grateful it's the buddy christ image and not one of some hot sweaty fatso in skimpy undies that another site uses for hotlinks!


----------



## LordManhattan (Sep 13, 2011)

Yeah i noticed that now when i checked my earlier posts. Found five jesuses  I'll stop sharing pics from that place from now on.

---------- Post added at 06:11 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:04 PM ----------


----------



## Archer (Sep 14, 2011)

http://priuschat.com/forums/attachments/freds-house-pancakes/14814d1242982325-where-cat-pic-threads-what-kind-forum-doesnt-have-any-cat-pic-threads-f-blonde-chick-nice-*****-4402.jpg


----------



## Dirk (Sep 14, 2011)




----------



## idavid_ (Sep 14, 2011)

Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e using Tapatalk


----------



## conantroutman (Sep 14, 2011)

Sent From My Fingers To Your Face.....


----------



## conantroutman (Sep 14, 2011)

Sent From My Fingers To Your Face.....


----------



## orb3000 (Sep 14, 2011)




----------



## Archer (Sep 14, 2011)

Meme generator rocks



Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda premium


----------



## Dirk (Sep 14, 2011)




----------



## orb3000 (Sep 14, 2011)




----------



## BeerChameleon (Sep 14, 2011)

M_T_M said:


>

Click to collapse


----------



## BeerChameleon (Sep 14, 2011)

M_T_M said:


>

Click to collapse



LMFAO!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## idavid_ (Sep 14, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


>

Click to collapse



I thought that was only Tapatalk being a *****! 

Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e using Tapatalk


----------



## jaszek (Sep 14, 2011)

Trails by Jaszek PL, on Flickr


----------



## jaszek (Sep 14, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> lolcat

Click to collapse



Haha. thanks. CHeck out my timelapse thread in a few minutes. It's where this image came from. Just stacked the shots I took for the lapse. I'll do another stack in the next hour.

---------- Post added 15th September 2011 at 12:06 AM ---------- Previous post was 14th September 2011 at 11:31 PM ----------

This one is not as great. The city is just too bright.




stackedImage2 by Jaszek PL, on Flickr


----------



## I_am_Error (Sep 14, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> Hmmm, New York! I love to visit that place before I die....

Click to collapse



The streets smell like urine and everything is overpriced. Good luck 

Sent from my Frosty phone using the xda app


----------



## I_am_Error (Sep 14, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> So, not much difference from here huh?

Click to collapse



Basically. Everyone is ignorant and it's really only good for shopping, and sight seeing.

Sent from my Frosty phone using the xda app


----------



## TJBunch1228 (Sep 14, 2011)

Sent from my LG G2x


----------



## LordManhattan (Sep 15, 2011)




----------



## orb3000 (Sep 15, 2011)




----------



## ac16313 (Sep 15, 2011)

Oh the irony of posting gifs on here lol...
On the other hand check out this awesome picture taken by my Epic 4G. 

Sent from my SPH-D700 using xda premium


----------



## Eris _2.1_2010 (Sep 15, 2011)

Here ya go.....


----------



## Archer (Sep 15, 2011)

Om noms, anyone?


----------



## sakai4eva (Sep 15, 2011)

johncmolyneux said:


> Om noms, anyone?

Click to collapse



That was almost a cookie-ception... Maybe bake cookie jar shaped cookie with a cookie monster shaped cookie inside eating a cookie?


----------



## mrrick (Sep 15, 2011)

Eris _2.1_2010 said:


> Here ya go.....

Click to collapse



Awesome.  

*insert sig here*


----------



## Dirk (Sep 15, 2011)

*Considering a mouse upgrade...*






What do you think? 

And for those of you who haven't yet seen the recent Scarlett Johanson pictures, you have lost the game failed the man test!


----------



## sakai4eva (Sep 15, 2011)

DirkGently1 said:


> What do you think?
> 
> And for those of you who haven't yet seen the recent Scarlett Johanson pictures, you have lost the game failed the man test!

Click to collapse



No scroll, no go.


And yes, I've seen the Scarlet pics. They were awesome.


----------



## husam666 (Sep 15, 2011)

DirkGently1 said:


> What do you think?
> 
> And for those of you who haven't yet seen the recent Scarlett Johanson pictures, you have lost the game failed the man test!

Click to collapse



what pics?, ohh shiiiii


----------



## mrrick (Sep 15, 2011)

lol

*insert sig here*


----------



## husam666 (Sep 15, 2011)




----------



## Archer (Sep 15, 2011)




----------



## orb3000 (Sep 15, 2011)




----------



## Archer (Sep 15, 2011)

orb3000 said:


>

Click to collapse



Finally, a picture of orb.  Thanks man - we've been waiting for that.


----------



## orb3000 (Sep 15, 2011)

LOL served 



johncmolyneux said:


> Finally, a picture of orb.  Thanks man - we've been waiting for that.

Click to collapse



-------------------


----------



## ac16313 (Sep 15, 2011)

orb3000 said:


> LOL served
> 
> 
> -------------------

Click to collapse



LOL!

Sent from my SPH-D700 using xda premium


----------



## I_am_Error (Sep 15, 2011)

Wasn't it these kinds of comments that got you banned in the first place? 






Sent from my Frosty phone using the xda app


----------



## husam666 (Sep 15, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> Wasn't it these kinds of comments that got you banned in the first place?
> 
> 
> Sent from my Frosty phone using the xda app

Click to collapse



FFFFFFFFFFFFUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU, they got deleted


----------



## SteveG12543 (Sep 15, 2011)

Bought me some knives  the one on the right is huge lol. WWII German gravity knife 

Sent from my Droid Incredible running some random CM7 nightly.


----------



## I_am_Error (Sep 15, 2011)

husam666 said:


> FFFFFFFFFFFFUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU, they got deleted

Click to collapse



Totally saw that coming lol I have the mind of a mod 






@Steve those are sick. How much did each cost? 

Sent from my Frosty phone using the xda app


----------



## husam666 (Sep 15, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> Totally saw that coming lol I have the mind of a mod
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse


----------



## orb3000 (Sep 15, 2011)




----------



## husam666 (Sep 15, 2011)

orb3000 said:


> _southpark pic_
> 
> Nice Southpark...

Click to collapse



oh yeah, and my pics were against the rules


----------



## jaszek (Sep 15, 2011)

Nobody touch my thanks meter. Also, give me ideas for a new avatar.


----------



## orb3000 (Sep 15, 2011)

Mine too is against the rules, removed already



husam666 said:


> oh yeah, and my pics were against the rules

Click to collapse


----------



## Archer (Sep 15, 2011)

jaszek said:


> Nobody touch my thanks meter. Also, give me ideas for a new avatar.

Click to collapse



I typed jaszek into google images and this came up...


----------



## SteveG12543 (Sep 15, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> @Steve those are sick. How much did each cost?
> 
> Sent from my Frosty phone using the xda app

Click to collapse



The one on the left was $65, the one in the middle was $31 I believe and the one on the right was $55. The one in the middle I've had for a month ish, the other two I got yesterday in the mail.  

Sent from my Droid Incredible running some random CM7 nightly.


----------



## LordManhattan (Sep 15, 2011)

orb3000 said:


> Mine too is against the rules, removed already

Click to collapse



What rules?

Sent from my Desire HD using xda premium


----------



## orb3000 (Sep 15, 2011)

*My rules*








BazookaAce said:


> What rules?
> 
> Sent from my Desire HD using xda premium

Click to collapse


----------



## LordManhattan (Sep 15, 2011)

Lol, got it!

Sent from my Desire HD using xda premium


----------



## Archer (Sep 15, 2011)




----------



## orb3000 (Sep 15, 2011)




----------



## the_scotsman (Sep 16, 2011)




----------



## ac16313 (Sep 16, 2011)

the_scotsman said:


>

Click to collapse



Lol at the salad


Sent from my SPH-D700 using xda premium


----------



## Dirk (Sep 16, 2011)




----------



## mrrick (Sep 16, 2011)

Oh man. 

This wins so much. Thanks dirk. Really. 


*insert sig here*


----------



## LordManhattan (Sep 16, 2011)

Imagine going to a party with this guy...


----------



## Dirk (Sep 16, 2011)

mrrick said:


> Oh man.
> 
> This wins so much. Thanks dirk. Really.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



NP. I'm thinking of framing it and hanging it on my wall!



BazookaAce said:


> Imagine going to a party with this guy..

Click to collapse



Looks like a Gremlin in training. Not one of the furry cute ones either. One of the fed-after-midnight, spawn of satan, ankle biting hellions!!


----------



## conantroutman (Sep 16, 2011)

Sent From My Fingers To Your Face.....


----------



## xaccers (Sep 16, 2011)




----------



## nrvnqsrxk (Sep 16, 2011)

2nd one is $$$


----------



## Dirk (Sep 16, 2011)

My modest compact camera and total lack of any discernable skill is no match for the combined talent of our resident experts....but, here's my best effort. (From a trip to Prague, which i may add is a beautiful city. Don't let my amateur efforts put you off going!  )


----------



## conantroutman (Sep 16, 2011)

Sent From My Fingers To Your Face.....


----------



## orb3000 (Sep 16, 2011)

I went there too! 

----------------


----------



## Dirk (Sep 16, 2011)

orb3000 said:


> I went there too!
> 
> ----------------

Click to collapse



Fantastic place to visit isn't it? It's kinda been co-opted by the stag party brigade here, which i find a bit sad. I went with my GF of the time, and we stayed at the Savoy which was plush to say the least! It was early in the year but we were lucky enough to have clear skies and sunshine for three days out of four.

Poignant trip for me as we ended the final day sat on a bench in the Rose Garden at the top of the park, and decided that we should split up once we got home! 'Bittersweet' doesn't even begin to cover it! Last bloody time i take a dame on holiday with me!


----------



## LordManhattan (Sep 16, 2011)




----------



## Dirk (Sep 17, 2011)




----------



## xaccers (Sep 17, 2011)

DirkGently1 said:


>

Click to collapse



Now everyone in Boots opticians is looking at me for laughing


----------



## conantroutman (Sep 17, 2011)

DirkGently1 said:


>

Click to collapse



I have no idea why I found that so amusing but I had a genuine little lol....





Not sure if this has already been posted but I couldnt be bothered to trawl back through the thread and look..........


----------



## Dirk (Sep 17, 2011)

xaccers said:


> Now everyone in Boots opticians is looking at me for laughing

Click to collapse



Were you singing and doing the dance...? 



m1l4droid said:


> I think I read it here before, but yeah it's epic fail.

Click to collapse



Big time! Another one that drank the Kool Aid huh?


----------



## watt9493 (Sep 17, 2011)

View attachment 722393

Please lengthen your message to at least 10 charters


----------



## Dirk (Sep 17, 2011)




----------



## Overstew (Sep 17, 2011)




----------



## xaccers (Sep 17, 2011)

DirkGently1 said:


> Were you singing and doing the dance...?

Click to collapse



Um, yes...


----------



## Dirk (Sep 17, 2011)




----------



## dexter93 (Sep 17, 2011)

*crappy mobile internet does not allow me to see pictures through Tapatalk*
[ANGER_MODE= ON]

!#&#%*#%%%!%[email protected]%@[email protected]#@%$#%%@-*$#%@%*+)#%@$'(_?#$*@&[email protected][email protected]

 ...aes eht rednu
peed morf tneS


----------



## LordManhattan (Sep 17, 2011)

"Ugh, I have to use the human again"


----------



## husam666 (Sep 17, 2011)




----------



## Dirk (Sep 17, 2011)

BazookaAce said:


> "Ugh, I have to use the human again"

Click to collapse


----------



## Dirk (Sep 17, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> Ever wondered how a creeper (from minecraft) would look like IRL?
> 
> From http://minecraftcastle.blogspot.com

Click to collapse



Looks like the mutant offspring from a Vortigaunt/Head Crab mating!


----------



## husam666 (Sep 17, 2011)

DirkGently1 said:


> Looks like the mutant offspring from a Vortigaunt/Head Crab mating!

Click to collapse



I want this hat now


----------



## Dirk (Sep 17, 2011)

husam666 said:


> I want this hat now

Click to collapse



Freakin headhumpers!

The official Valve Headcrab collectible has been out of stock since HL2 first came out. I still want to buy one!


----------



## orb3000 (Sep 17, 2011)

---------- Post added at 01:02 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:56 PM ----------

Yup the entire downtown area is a museum! I walked a lot and enjoyed beer and food as well. And yes not good idea vacation in other country with girl lol



DirkGently1 said:


> Fantastic place to visit isn't it? It's kinda been co-opted by the stag party brigade here, which i find a bit sad. I went with my GF of the time, and we stayed at the Savoy which was plush to say the least! It was early in the year but we were lucky enough to have clear skies and sunshine for three days out of four.
> 
> Poignant trip for me as we ended the final day sat on a bench in the Rose Garden at the top of the park, and decided that we should split up once we got home! 'Bittersweet' doesn't even begin to cover it! Last bloody time i take a dame on holiday with me!

Click to collapse



----------------------


----------



## Dirk (Sep 17, 2011)

*Sexeh car!*


----------



## conantroutman (Sep 17, 2011)

America's finest exports....


----------



## Dirk (Sep 17, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> Wow, that's an awesome car!!

Click to collapse



Dodge Charger. The 'Dukes of Hazzard' car! Not sure if i prefer that or the Shelby Mustang though. They're both beautiful cars!








conantroutman said:


> MoarSexyCars.jpg
> 
> America's finest exports....

Click to collapse



I doubt i need to ask this, but have you seen Vanishing Point?


----------



## conantroutman (Sep 17, 2011)

DirkGently1 said:


> I doubt i need to ask this, but have you seen Vanishing Point?

Click to collapse



Not for a loooooong time but yup.
Hence the pic 

Have you seen Deathproof?
Not much cinematic value but cool cars and stunts...


----------



## Dirk (Sep 17, 2011)

conantroutman said:


> Not for a loooooong time but yup.
> Hence the pic
> 
> Have you seen Deathproof?
> Not much cinematic value but cool cars and stunts...

Click to collapse



Damn right. I'm a little biased as a huge Tarantino fanboi but i did enjoy the cars and driving. (Not to mention the hotties and the music). That's what Tarantino does though isn't it? At least these days. He likes to pay homage to film genres and i think in this case it was the likes of Vanishing Point that got the treatment.

That head on smash was just EPIC! Hang on, got it....


----------



## orb3000 (Sep 17, 2011)




----------



## Dirk (Sep 17, 2011)




----------



## husam666 (Sep 17, 2011)




----------



## orb3000 (Sep 17, 2011)




----------



## Dirk (Sep 17, 2011)

^^


----------



## Captain_Nero (Sep 17, 2011)

Good old Wal-Mart, saving you money everyday.


The Universe is Cracked, The Pandorica will Open, Silence will Fall


----------



## LordManhattan (Sep 17, 2011)




----------



## moeahmad1995 (Sep 17, 2011)

Sent from my LG-P999 using xda premium


----------



## orb3000 (Sep 17, 2011)




----------



## Dirk (Sep 17, 2011)

*Any 'PostSecret' fans here?*





















http://www.postsecret.com/

Every Sunday, going on for years now, i check out the latest submissions. Check it out!


----------



## conantroutman (Sep 18, 2011)

Sent From My Fingers To Your Face.....


----------



## Dirk (Sep 18, 2011)

^^ 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Very good!


----------



## conantroutman (Sep 18, 2011)

DirkGently1 said:


> ^^
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Thanks 
I thought so.....

Sent From My Fingers To Your Face.....


----------



## husam666 (Sep 18, 2011)




----------



## sakai4eva (Sep 18, 2011)

DirkGently1 said:


> http://www.postsecret.com/
> 
> Every Sunday, going on for years now, i check out the latest submissions. Check it out!

Click to collapse



I read it weekly.


----------



## Dirk (Sep 18, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> I read it weekly.

Click to collapse



Still waiting for the Android app 

Any idea if the iphone app has archived entries too or just the weekly ones?


----------



## orb3000 (Sep 18, 2011)




----------



## Dirk (Sep 18, 2011)

^^ Nice moves!


----------



## mrrick (Sep 18, 2011)

This just happened :/






*insert sig here*


----------



## husam666 (Sep 18, 2011)

^ *sigh* isn't that what you are looking for?


----------



## idavid_ (Sep 18, 2011)

husam666 said:


>

Click to collapse



I don't see it...

Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e using Tapatalk


----------



## xaccers (Sep 18, 2011)

idavid_ said:


> I don't see it...
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



You have to look really close


----------



## idavid_ (Sep 18, 2011)

xaccers said:


> You have to look really close

Click to collapse



Ahh I didn't see because I had brightness too low

Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e using Tapatalk


----------



## idavid_ (Sep 18, 2011)

But I still don't see it. Can you give me a hint where it is?  

Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e using Tapatalk


----------



## husam666 (Sep 18, 2011)

idavid_ said:


> But I still don't see it. Can you give me a hint where it is?
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



get off your phone and use a pc and you will


----------



## idavid_ (Sep 18, 2011)

husam666 said:


> get off your phone and use a pc and you will

Click to collapse



Can't do that now, will do tomorrow

Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e using Tapatalk


----------



## mrrick (Sep 18, 2011)

Lol

*insert sig here*


----------



## LordManhattan (Sep 19, 2011)




----------



## xaccers (Sep 19, 2011)




----------



## boborone (Sep 19, 2011)

Think it's a sign. Met lots of beautiful women lately, and only one of them had brown eyes. The rest, every color of the rainbow, some even mixed. Very easy to look in a person's eyes when you can see lil Garcia's dancing around.


----------



## Momar99 (Sep 19, 2011)

lol this thread is epic.


----------



## mrrick (Sep 19, 2011)

*insert sig here*


----------



## Archer (Sep 19, 2011)

This is not a rude picture.







If you think it's rude it's because YOU are


----------



## husam666 (Sep 19, 2011)




----------



## husam666 (Sep 19, 2011)

and you have no place for your tongue in your mouth


----------



## Dirk (Sep 19, 2011)




----------



## Archer (Sep 19, 2011)




----------



## LordManhattan (Sep 19, 2011)




----------



## orb3000 (Sep 19, 2011)




----------



## conantroutman (Sep 19, 2011)

M_T_M said:


>

Click to collapse








Seriously though,  hope its nothing serious. 

Sent From My Fingers To Your Face.....


----------



## Dirk (Sep 19, 2011)




----------



## orb3000 (Sep 19, 2011)




----------



## MacaronyMax (Sep 19, 2011)




----------



## MacaronyMax (Sep 19, 2011)

lol The irony


----------



## husam666 (Sep 19, 2011)

LOL


----------



## mulletcutter (Sep 19, 2011)




----------



## MacaronyMax (Sep 19, 2011)

husam666 said:


> LOL

Click to collapse



XDXDI noticed this yesterday, But it must be mister 351 and him getting mixed up xD Seeing 3001 didnt have much life


----------



## Dirk (Sep 19, 2011)

M_T_M said:


> Thanx for asking guys   I'll take a couple of days to go back to normal..

Click to collapse



Glad to hear it mate. I've always said that the Kama Sutra should have a health and safety warning beyond page 24.

Leave it to the young 'uns with their bendy spines i say!


----------



## xaccers (Sep 19, 2011)

DirkGently1 said:


> Glad to hear it mate. I've always said that the Kama Sutra should have a health and safety warning beyond page 24.
> 
> Leave it to the young 'uns with their bendy spines i say!

Click to collapse



Tell me about it, page 48 alone costs the NHS £2.1million a year in treatment.


----------



## Dirk (Sep 19, 2011)

xaccers said:


> Tell me about it, page 48 alone costs the NHS £2.1million a year in treatment.

Click to collapse


----------



## LordManhattan (Sep 19, 2011)




----------



## orb3000 (Sep 19, 2011)

oops! 



MacaronyMax said:


> lol The irony

Click to collapse










husam666 said:


> LOL

Click to collapse


----------



## boborone (Sep 20, 2011)

Just turned a 40 min early morning commute into 30 mins in traffic. 

-Figured i needed a signature for my phone. This is it......


----------



## mrrick (Sep 20, 2011)

boborone said:


> View attachment 724876
> Just turned a 40 min early morning commute into 30 mins in traffic.
> 
> -Figured i needed a signature for my phone. This is it......

Click to collapse



Check engine and get gas.. 

*insert sig here*


----------



## orb3000 (Sep 20, 2011)

http://www.horness.com/tools/screenclean.swf


----------



## boborone (Sep 20, 2011)

mrrick said:


> Check engine and get gas..
> 
> *insert sig here*

Click to collapse



hollowed out cat and a quarter gets me about 90 miles


----------



## sakai4eva (Sep 20, 2011)




----------



## husam666 (Sep 20, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


>

Click to collapse



lmao, that made me almost drop my netbook xD


----------



## jaszek (Sep 20, 2011)

Canon XSI CMOS sensor
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Sensor without infrared filter





Naked cam





Unfortunatley i messed up somewhere and the lcd wont work, to take a photo i need to be in live view to not get an error, and when i do get a shot, it corrupts the memory card. I have to cards i need to make work again. Lol

Anyone want an awesome paperweight?
Sent from my Synergy Rom using XDA App


----------



## sakai4eva (Sep 20, 2011)

jaszek said:


> Canon XSI CMOS sensor
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Tears would stream from my eyes if that happens.


----------



## xaccers (Sep 20, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


>

Click to collapse



That's a rarity


----------



## conantroutman (Sep 20, 2011)

Sent From My Fingers To Your Face.....


----------



## sakai4eva (Sep 20, 2011)

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=17703858#post17703858


----------



## conantroutman (Sep 20, 2011)




----------



## sakai4eva (Sep 20, 2011)

conantroutman said:


>

Click to collapse


----------



## BiMoto (Sep 20, 2011)

What you long?


----------



## BiMoto (Sep 20, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


>

Click to collapse



it so good


----------



## Dirk (Sep 20, 2011)

jaszek said:


> Canon XSI CMOS sensor
> 
> Anyone want an awesome paperweight?
> 
> Sent from my Synergy Rom using XDA App

Click to collapse



What made you disassemble your camera to begin with?  So is it off to the repair shop or was it time for an upgrade anyway?

Reminds me of the xmas i got a nice calculator. (That was a good present in our household). Ten seconds to unwrap it and two minutes to have it in all it's constituant pieces. Of course it wouldn't work after that so i never did get to use it!



conantroutman said:


>

Click to collapse



That is truly tragic


----------



## sakai4eva (Sep 20, 2011)

I'm kinda like Good Guy Greg IRL. Sad, isn't it?


----------



## conantroutman (Sep 20, 2011)




----------



## orb3000 (Sep 20, 2011)




----------



## jaszek (Sep 20, 2011)

DirkGently1 said:


> What made you disassemble your camera to begin with?  So is it off to the repair shop or was it time for an upgrade anyway?
> 
> Reminds me of the xmas i got a nice calculator. (That was a good present in our household). Ten seconds to unwrap it and two minutes to have it in all it's constituant pieces. Of course it wouldn't work after that so i never did get to use it!
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



This  is an old camera body that has been laying there unused.  I already upgraded twice and I'm upgrading again soon. I wanted to try out infrared photography, and that meant taking out the high pass (infrared blocking) filter in front of the sensor. I don't think it can be fixed, and if it can, I'll buy a brand new Rebel for that money. lol. The only reason I'm pissed it that it corrupted 2 of my sd cards. Need to fix em too.


----------



## huggs (Sep 20, 2011)

lololololololol


----------



## orb3000 (Sep 20, 2011)

*Strange works*


----------



## Archer (Sep 20, 2011)

There's nowhere near enough animal-riding-animal pics in this thread.


----------



## Dirk (Sep 20, 2011)

johncmolyneux said:


> There's nowhere near enough animal-riding-animal pics in this thread.

Click to collapse



I concur:










huggs said:


> lololololololol

Click to collapse



That was good! 



orb3000 said:


> armpits.jpg

Click to collapse



....aaaaaand....inhale!


----------



## Archer (Sep 20, 2011)

Most stupid looking dog in the world, but I want it...


----------



## Archer (Sep 20, 2011)




----------



## Archer (Sep 20, 2011)




----------



## mrrick (Sep 20, 2011)

^ that **** cray.. 

*insert sig here*


----------



## LordManhattan (Sep 20, 2011)




----------



## orb3000 (Sep 21, 2011)




----------



## orb3000 (Sep 21, 2011)




----------



## sakai4eva (Sep 21, 2011)

orb3000 said:


>

Click to collapse



Definitely not in my friend list. 

Every other post will be filled with snark.


----------



## orb3000 (Sep 21, 2011)




----------



## xdohboi (Sep 21, 2011)




----------



## mrrick (Sep 21, 2011)

*insert sig here*


----------



## Mcds (Sep 21, 2011)

somewhere in the room


----------



## sakai4eva (Sep 21, 2011)

Click the thanks button. I deserve it this time.


----------



## Dirk (Sep 21, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Click the thanks button. I deserve it this time.

Click to collapse



Who is the greatest computer science [sic] of all time? And what the hell is all that about anyway?


----------



## mrrick (Sep 21, 2011)

DirkGently1 said:


> Who is the greatest computer science [sic] of all time? And what the hell is all that about anyway?

Click to collapse



I thought I read two fails in there also. But I didn't understand either and thought maybe it's just something smarter than myself.. 

*ins>rt sig here*


----------



## Dirk (Sep 21, 2011)

Mod Edit: One image at a time please...


----------



## orb3000 (Sep 21, 2011)




----------



## LordManhattan (Sep 21, 2011)




----------



## Dirk (Sep 21, 2011)

^^ Great tug boat picture


----------



## husam666 (Sep 21, 2011)

sakai4eva


----------



## husam666 (Sep 21, 2011)

lol, I got 14/15 in my calculus second exam this way last year 






---------- Post added at 07:54 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:16 PM ----------


----------



## Dirk (Sep 21, 2011)




----------



## husam666 (Sep 21, 2011)




----------



## Archer (Sep 21, 2011)

Cheers Conan


----------



## sakai4eva (Sep 22, 2011)

*My ultimate meme attack!*

Prepare to be bombarded by memes:

































Drumroll...
And the penultimate one:


----------



## orb3000 (Sep 22, 2011)




----------



## LordManhattan (Sep 22, 2011)

---------- Post added at 02:27 AM ---------- Previous post was at 02:25 AM ----------







---------- Post added at 02:31 AM ---------- Previous post was at 02:27 AM ----------


----------



## sakai4eva (Sep 22, 2011)

Sorry guys, I can't resist the temptation. 

*Mod Edit: If you can not resist, I will resist for you. - TRM*

---------- Post added at 11:12 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:38 AM ----------




sakai4eva said:


> Sorry guys, I can't resist the temptation.
> 
> *Mod Edit: If you can not resist, I will resist for you. - TRM*

Click to collapse



Hey... it is random images... can I post it in the meme thread instead?


----------



## TheRomMistress (Sep 22, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Sorry guys, I can't resist the temptation.
> 
> *Mod Edit: If you can not resist, I will resist for you. - TRM*
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



No. It is way too long and irritating.


----------



## sakai4eva (Sep 22, 2011)

TheRomMistress said:


> No. It is way too long and irritating.

Click to collapse


----------



## Archer (Sep 22, 2011)




----------



## Archer (Sep 22, 2011)




----------



## Dirk (Sep 22, 2011)

And, who fancies a trip to Vietnam?

http://www.oktoberfestvietnam.com/

For some reason this really appeals!


----------



## Archer (Sep 22, 2011)

DirkGently1 said:


> And, who fancies a trip to Vietnam?
> 
> http://www.oktoberfestvietnam.com/
> 
> For some reason this really appeals!

Click to collapse



Vietnamese girls in lederhosen???  I AM SO THERE!


----------



## husam666 (Sep 22, 2011)




----------



## Dirk (Sep 22, 2011)

johncmolyneux said:


> Vietnamese girls in lederhosen???  I AM SO THERE!

Click to collapse



They won't be in lederhosen if i get to them first!!


----------



## orb3000 (Sep 22, 2011)




----------



## jaszek (Sep 22, 2011)

IMG_4197 (Medium) by Occupy Wall St. by JaszekPL, on Flickr


More here: http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/

Mildly NSFW


----------



## orb3000 (Sep 22, 2011)




----------



## Dirk (Sep 22, 2011)

jaszek said:


> More here: http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/
> 
> Mildly NSFW

Click to collapse



"XDA's roaming reporter is on the ground bringing you live coverage of the occupying forces in Wall Street..." 

"Yes, good afternoon XDA, this is jaszek and i'm here on Wall Street for day five of this ongoing protest."

"Jaszek, give us some idea of the mood amongst the crowd there.."

"Well XDA, as you know there have already been several arrests but it has calmed down now, with the police keeping a watchful eye from a distance. Some of the protesters are using the opportunity to update their Facebook status from the wi-fi station that you may have seen earlier, others are catching up on their sleep."

I have no idea where i'm going with this btw, i just think it's really cool that one of ours is out there doing the photo journalist bit. The pictures are really good jaszek. Was it a spur of the moment thing to go down there with your camera?


----------



## Archer (Sep 22, 2011)

DirkGently1 said:


> They won't be in lederhosen if i get to them first!!

Click to collapse



What..... you mean, you will


----------



## Dirk (Sep 22, 2011)

johncmolyneux said:


> What..... you mean, you will

Click to collapse








What happens in Oktoberfestvietnam, stays in Oktoberfestvietnam!


----------



## Archer (Sep 22, 2011)

I don't know who that modern-day imposter is, but I don't like him.

THIS is Basil Brush!


----------



## jaszek (Sep 22, 2011)

DirkGently1 said:


> I have no idea where i'm going with this btw, i just think it's really cool that one of ours is out there doing the photo journalist bit. The pictures are really good jaszek. Was it a spur of the moment thing to go down there with your camera?

Click to collapse



Well I found out about this on tuesday, and on Wednesdays I have a 2 hour break between classes and the protest is only two subway stops away from school, so I decided to shoot something. Maybe one day these photos will be in history books. lol. And I am a part time photojournalist, so its what I do . I'm going back to shoot some more topless women today after class.


----------



## Dirk (Sep 22, 2011)

johncmolyneux said:


> I don't know who that modern-day imposter is, but I don't like him.
> 
> THIS is Basil Brush!

Click to collapse



He's moved to Hollywood and had cosmetic surgery! 



jaszek said:


> Well I found out about this on tuesday, and on Wednesdays I have a 2 hour break between classes and the protest is only two subway stops away from school, so I decided to shoot something. Maybe one day these photos will be in history books. lol. And I am a part time photojournalist, so its what I do . *I'm going back to shoot some more topless women today after class*.

Click to collapse



TTIUWP!


Oh, wait!



Always good to see your work mate. Looking forward to the next installment!


----------



## conantroutman (Sep 22, 2011)

johncmolyneux said:


> Cheers Conan

Click to collapse


----------



## Archer (Sep 22, 2011)

Conan trout man


----------



## orb3000 (Sep 22, 2011)

*DARTHMAN*


----------



## conantroutman (Sep 22, 2011)

John C Molyneux

















Also....


----------



## Archer (Sep 22, 2011)

conantroutman said:


>

Click to collapse



I'm no physicist by any stretch of the imagination, but I do have an interest in it and have read quite a bit, but that still leaves me saying

*WTF???*


----------



## orb3000 (Sep 22, 2011)




----------



## husam666 (Sep 22, 2011)




----------



## Dirk (Sep 22, 2011)

johncmolyneux said:


> I'm no physicist by any stretch of the imagination, but I do have an interest in it and have read quite a bit, but that still leaves me saying
> 
> *WTF???*

Click to collapse



As a physics geek, and a 15 year subscriber to New Scientist, as well as an avid reader on the subject i can tell you that Quarks have unique traits, a little like handedness in people. (Left handed, right handed). With Quarks, which are the constituents of particles like Protons, they have Up, Down, Right, Left etc.

Leptons are fundamental particles that have no constituent parts. Photons and electrons are good examples of this. They, like all particles, have an energy level, measure in Gev. (Giga electon volts). Remeber that e=mc2, (energy=mass x speed of light squared), tells us that even the tiniest amount of matter has an enormous amount of energy locked within.

'Forces' you probably already know. Four fundamental forces. Strong and weak nuclear, electromagnetism and gravity. The first keeps atomic nuclei bound together. The second accounts for radioactive decay. The third is the entire spectrum of light and magnetism. Electrical charge basically. Gravity is the weird one. It holds the moon around the earth, the planets around the sun, the stars in a galaxy, galaxies in clusters...etc. Sounds potent yes? Wrong, it's the weakest force!

Thought experiment. You have a coin and a fridge magnet. The coin is held to the table by the gravity of an entire planet acting on it. The tiny fridge magnet picks it up!! That's one of the biggest mysteries of modern physics.

Anyway, i know i'm sounding like Sheldon Cooper right now but you've hit upon my favourite subject! Btw my life plan as a kid, (as an amateur astronomer from the age of 8), was to get a degree in math and physics for a career in cosmology! Although my sucky life got in the way of that dream, i've never stopped pursuing the knowledge regardless!

Nice to see that JCM is keen on the subject too though, and i doubt if i'm saying anything he doesn't already know!


----------



## mrrick (Sep 22, 2011)

My mind just exploded. 

*ins>rt sig here*


----------



## conantroutman (Sep 22, 2011)

DirkGently1 said:


> As a physics geek, and a 15 year subscriber to New Scientist, as well as an avid reader on the subject i can tell you that Quarks have unique traits, a little like handedness in people. (Left handed, right handed). With Quarks, which are the constituents of particles like Protons, they have Up, Down, Right, Left etc.
> 
> Leptons are fundamental particles that have no constituent parts. Photons and electrons are good examples of this. They, like all particles, have an energy level, measure in Gev. (Giga electon volts). Remeber that e=mc2, (energy=mass x speed of light squared), tells us that even the tiniest amount of matter has an enormous amount of energy locked within.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse




Errr... lolwut?
At least when I need help building my atom bomb I know where to turn.....

So is the picture BS or factually accurate??


----------



## Dirk (Sep 22, 2011)

conantroutman said:


> Errr... lolwut?
> At least when I need help building my atom bomb I know where to turn.....
> 
> So is the picture BS or factually accurate??

Click to collapse



Well, it touches upon some contemporary issues. For instance everybody has heard or CERN in Geneva and what the new collider is trying to achieve. There are actually a few different detectors in the ring running different experiments. Atlas is one, weighing in at 7000 tons. 

The 'Standard Model' is like a map of all of the universes particles. Some we can see using a microscope. Some we can't see optically but we see using detectors, like giant vats of water buried deep underground, looking for neutrinos. Some we can only predict using interactions that we see in colliders. The model has been pretty successful up till now, predicting particles three decades ago that we only have actual evidence and proof of now! The better the collider, the more we see.

One of the 'missing' particles in the Standard Model is the Higgs Boson. It's thought to be the force particle that gives other particles mass. (For example, Photons are the 'Force Particles' that make electromagnetism tick). Like others before it, the Higgs Boson is predicted by the model, but hasn't been found yet.

Finding it, or not, is a key component in proving or disproving a multitude of current theories in physics. Bear in mind the current climate has long since passed the point of empirical science, and now lives instead in the realms of 'theoretical physics'. Because of that there are a thousand competing theories, crying out for actual evidence to go one way or the other!

Einstein was able to back up his great theories with actual experiments that the common man could understand and appreciate. All that was needed to prove the theory of relativity was a trip south of the equator, a Solar eclipse, and a bit of celestial triangulation! Times have changed! 

'langrangian' in that pic, named after the discoverer, are points where the gravity of celestial bodies cancel each other out. There are a few between the earth, moon and sun for example. Park a satellite in one of those points and it's there for millenium!

electroweak refers to a time, early in the universes creation, where the four fundamental forces are thought to have been combined as one force. As the universe cooled after the big bang the forces diverged. Electroweak just refers to electomagnetism being united with the weak nuclear force! All of the above thrown into a meme as random physics 'buzz words'! 

Is everyone asleep now..?  Sry bout that, i loves me some science!!


----------



## Archer (Sep 22, 2011)

DirkGently1 said:


> As a physics geek, and a 15 year subscriber to New Scientist, as well as an avid reader on the subject i can tell you that Quarks have unique traits, a little like handedness in people. (Left handed, right handed). With Quarks, which are the constituents of particles like Protons, they have Up, Down, Right, Left etc.
> 
> Leptons are fundamental particles that have no constituent parts. Photons and electrons are good examples of this. They, like all particles, have an energy level, measure in Gev. (Giga electon volts). Remeber that e=mc2, (energy=mass x speed of light squared), tells us that even the tiniest amount of matter has an enormous amount of energy locked within.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Now that I've read that, I can safely say I did know it but it's been a while and that was a refresher on most of the subject matter.  I have a definite interest in physics, but my interest with it really crosses over into philosophy.  Most people might not realise that there's actually a lot of common ground between science and philosophy, especially when you take into account quantum physics and the question of whether matter actually exists until it is known to exist.

Put it this way, "I think, therefore I am" could be a lot closer to the truth than anyone ever previously realised!

Anyway, back off topic...


----------



## orb3000 (Sep 22, 2011)




----------



## Archer (Sep 22, 2011)

orb3000 said:


>

Click to collapse


----------



## Dirk (Sep 22, 2011)

johncmolyneux said:


> Now that I've read that, I can safely say I did know it but it's been a while and that was a refresher on most of the subject matter.  I have a definite interest in physics, but my interest with it really crosses over into philosophy.  Most people might not realise that there's actually a lot of common ground between science and philosophy, especially when you take into account quantum physics and the question of whether matter actually exists until it is known to exist.
> 
> Put it this way, "I think, therefore I am" could be a lot closer to the truth than anyone ever previously realised!
> 
> Anyway, back off topic...

Click to collapse



Don't even get me started on double-slit experiments and cats in boxes. We'll be here until dawn!  

Goodnight everyone.


----------



## Archer (Sep 22, 2011)

DirkGently1 said:


> Don't even get me started on double-slit experiments and cats in boxes. We'll be here until dawn!
> 
> Goodnight everyone.

Click to collapse



G'night mate.


----------



## xaccers (Sep 22, 2011)

DirkGently1 said:


> As a physics geek, and a 15 year subscriber to New Scientist, as well as an avid reader on the subject i can tell you that Quarks have unique traits, a little like handedness in people. (Left handed, right handed). With Quarks, which are the constituents of particles like Protons, they have Up, Down, Right, Left etc.
> 
> Leptons are fundamental particles that have no constituent parts. Photons and electrons are good examples of this. They, like all particles, have an energy level, measure in Gev. (Giga electon volts). Remeber that e=mc2, (energy=mass x speed of light squared), tells us that even the tiniest amount of matter has an enormous amount of energy locked within.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



OK how long have you known you're my long lost brother? 
I studied Astrophysics at Uni (well my first attempt resulted in me upside down in a ditch after a car accident with two broken ribs, and the next year when I restarted a "housemate" came home high on drugs and attacked me - thus ended my dream of being a cosmologist or even a physics teacher), read a Brief History of Time when I was 14 and even wrote to Prof Hawking


----------



## Archer (Sep 22, 2011)

xaccers said:


> my first attempt resulted in me upside down in a ditch after a car accident with two broken ribs, and the next year when I restarted a "housemate" came home high on drugs and attacked me

Click to collapse



Damn man!  The universe REALLY didn't want you to go to uni!

Incidentally...

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/science-environment-15017484


----------



## xaccers (Sep 22, 2011)

johncmolyneux said:


> Damn man!  The universe REALLY didn't want you to go to uni!
> 
> Incidentally...
> 
> http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/science-environment-15017484

Click to collapse



To be honest things worked out for the best so it's not all bad


----------



## Archer (Sep 22, 2011)

xaccers said:


> To be honest things worked out for the best so it's not all bad

Click to collapse



Glad to hear it!  So maybe the universe really _didn't_ want you to go then


----------



## xaccers (Sep 23, 2011)

johncmolyneux said:


> Glad to hear it!  So maybe the universe really _didn't_ want you to go then

Click to collapse



Pretty much 
The worst bit was writing off a decent 205GRD and only having 3rd party insurance, especially when you consider that I was doing 40mph in a 60 zone and how little the bend I span out on curves


----------



## husam666 (Sep 23, 2011)

seriously people, get some education


----------



## orb3000 (Sep 23, 2011)

Know what you mean, when I say I´m Mexican they think we all are like this


----------



## I_am_Error (Sep 23, 2011)

husam666 said:


> seriously people, get some education

Click to collapse



What we know you look like after knowing you for a bit:






Sent from my Frosty phone using the xda app


----------



## husam666 (Sep 23, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> What we know you look like after knowing you for a bit:
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



^oh yeah, and that


----------



## sakai4eva (Sep 23, 2011)

DirkGently1 said:


> Don't even get me started on double-slit experiments and cats in boxes. We'll be here until dawn!
> 
> Goodnight everyone.

Click to collapse



I prefer the buttered toast and cat thought experiment myself.


----------



## orb3000 (Sep 23, 2011)




----------



## LordManhattan (Sep 23, 2011)

* =*


----------



## orb3000 (Sep 23, 2011)




----------



## orb3000 (Sep 23, 2011)




----------



## jaszek (Sep 23, 2011)

IMG_4230 (Medium) by Occupy Wall St. by JaszekPL, on Flickr


Moar here
http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## LordManhattan (Sep 23, 2011)

"And a fine evening to you, good sir!"


----------



## husam666 (Sep 23, 2011)




----------



## the_scotsman (Sep 23, 2011)




----------



## 3foxy1roxy7 (Sep 23, 2011)

Lol whats up guys!?

Sent from my PC36100 using xda premium


----------



## Dirk (Sep 23, 2011)

xaccers said:


> OK how long have you known you're my long lost brother?
> I studied Astrophysics at Uni (well my first attempt* resulted in me upside down in a ditch after a car accident with two broken ribs*, and the next year when I restarted a "housemate" came home high on drugs and attacked me - thus ended my dream of being a cosmologist or even a physics teacher), read a Brief History of Time when I was 14 and even wrote to Prof Hawking

Click to collapse




Sent from my PC36100 using xda premium[/QUOTE]


Well i guess that's one way to carry out a physics experiment, but each to their own! 

I'm sure i speak for everyone here when i say we're glad you survived it! Physics is a fascinating field isn't it? It can get heavy going but it's a real eye opener. If anybody was thinking of reading up on the subject i would start with Bill Brysons, 'A short history of nearly everything'. It's a great book for starters.



3foxy1roxy7 said:


> Lol whats up guys!?

Click to collapse



Good morning all, and welcome!


----------



## orb3000 (Sep 23, 2011)

Epic!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I need a couple of those ones 







the_scotsman said:


>

Click to collapse



--------------------------


----------



## Dirk (Sep 23, 2011)

jaszek said:


> Moar here
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/

Click to collapse



That's great stuff! IMG 4685, the night shot with cops looking pensive..that is competition worthy. I know, they're probably thinking 'when's this dude gonna get his camera out of my face', or.. 'if we tool this guy up with our batons, will anybody see..' 

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## LordManhattan (Sep 23, 2011)




----------



## orb3000 (Sep 23, 2011)




----------



## jaszek (Sep 23, 2011)

DirkGently1 said:


> That's great stuff! IMG 4685, the night shot with cops looking pensive..that is competition worthy. I know, they're probably thinking 'when's this dude gonna get his camera out of my face', or.. 'if we tool this guy up with our batons, will anybody see..'
> 
> Thanks for sharing!
> 
> alien.jpg

Click to collapse



Thanks. I don't think they noticed me shooting them, and if they wanted to arrest me for photographing them, I would have an awesome law suit that I would win . And there were a lot of people that would see if they beat me.




IMG_4445 (Medium) by Occupy Wall St. by JaszekPL, on Flickr

Yep, thats a cop


----------



## orb3000 (Sep 23, 2011)




----------



## LordManhattan (Sep 23, 2011)

orb3000 said:


>

Click to collapse



I hate my brain. Dirty dirty bastard. I can't unsee this. Ever.


----------



## Dirk (Sep 23, 2011)

*Remember this one...?*






I said i was thinking of hanging it on my wall? Well, there's a nice man who regularly comes to my workplace to pick up documents that are going for professional printing. Long story short, he hooks me up with his boss who has kindly done two copies on parchment paper for me, free of charge!

What a bloody nice bloke!






Frame is on order so i'll have that hung on my wall by tomorrow night!


----------



## LordManhattan (Sep 23, 2011)

Haha! Sweeeet!


----------



## orb3000 (Sep 23, 2011)




----------



## Dirk (Sep 23, 2011)




----------



## husam666 (Sep 23, 2011)




----------



## idavid_ (Sep 23, 2011)

orb3000 said:


>

Click to collapse



Lol!!

Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e using Tapatalk


----------



## largemansmay (Sep 23, 2011)




----------



## Dirk (Sep 23, 2011)

^^ I once passed a hobo in London whose sign read 'need money to get drunk '

The honesty was nice, so i gave to the cause!


----------



## orb3000 (Sep 23, 2011)




----------



## I_am_Error (Sep 23, 2011)

You think that's scary?! 

This one is real! 






Goliath tarantula.

Sent from my Frosty phone using the xda app


----------



## Dirk (Sep 23, 2011)

^^ There's no way i'm sleeping well after seeing that!


----------



## I_am_Error (Sep 23, 2011)

DirkGently1 said:


> ^^ There's no way i'm sleeping well after seeing that!

Click to collapse



Yeah they get ridiculously huge! 






Sent from my Frosty phone using the xda app


----------



## LordManhattan (Sep 24, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> You think that's scary?!
> 
> This one is real!
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Noooo no! NO! That's just wrong!


----------



## orb3000 (Sep 24, 2011)

More scary and real





But the biggest!


----------



## Archer (Sep 24, 2011)




----------



## idavid_ (Sep 24, 2011)

This one is real!





Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e using Tapatalk


----------



## conantroutman (Sep 24, 2011)

N0 MOAR SPID5R2 PL3ASE!!!!






Also, this was a genuine "letter to the editor" in yesterdays copy of the local "newspaper"......





I genuinely, do not want to live on this planet anymore...


----------



## idavid_ (Sep 24, 2011)

conantroutman said:


> N0 MOAR SPID5R2 PL3ASE!!!!

Click to collapse























www.forum.grasscity.com/general/763032-official-cool-pictures-scary-spiders-thread.html 

CTM Edit; Fixed tags for ya 
Wish I hadnt....

Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e using Tapatalk


----------



## Dirk (Sep 24, 2011)

So much WIN in Random Images.... and far too many giant spiders!


----------



## conantroutman (Sep 24, 2011)

idavid_ said:


> AwfulSpiders.png
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e using Tapatalk

Click to collapse


----------



## Dirk (Sep 24, 2011)

^^ ..'un-want' something!


----------



## conantroutman (Sep 24, 2011)

DirkGently1 said:


> So much WIN in Random Images.... and far too many giant spiders!

Click to collapse


----------



## Dirk (Sep 24, 2011)




----------



## ac16313 (Sep 24, 2011)

conantroutman said:


> Also, this was a genuine "letter to the editor" in yesterdays copy of the local "newspaper"......
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I see this every other month in my city very strange...



Sent from my SPH-D700


----------



## Dirk (Sep 24, 2011)




----------



## orb3000 (Sep 24, 2011)




----------



## husam666 (Sep 24, 2011)




----------



## orb3000 (Sep 24, 2011)




----------



## Dirk (Sep 24, 2011)

orb3000 said:


>

Click to collapse



Amazing use of space isn't it? Have a look here for the full video:

http://vimeo.com/groups/2350/videos/17318076


----------



## orb3000 (Sep 24, 2011)

Yeah, I´ve been there



DirkGently1 said:


> Amazing use of space isn't it? Have a look here for the full video:
> 
> http://vimeo.com/groups/2350/videos/17318076

Click to collapse



--------------------


----------



## Dirk (Sep 24, 2011)




----------



## dexter93 (Sep 24, 2011)

...aes eht rednu
peed morf tneS


----------



## Dirk (Sep 25, 2011)




----------



## xaccers (Sep 25, 2011)

DirkGently1 said:


>

Click to collapse



Was markevens the same bloke who got the media to print that sex was a good treatment for labour pains?


----------



## Dirk (Sep 25, 2011)

xaccers said:


> Was markevens the same bloke who got the media to print that sex was a good treatment for labour pains?

Click to collapse



Hahahaa, don't know.. but it's great when the media get egg on their face!


----------



## husam666 (Sep 25, 2011)

DirkGently1 said:


> Hahahaa, don't know.. but it's great when the media get egg on their face!

Click to collapse



lmao


----------



## mrrick (Sep 25, 2011)

Airforce 1's and dali. New paper camera app is kinda cool. 






It's even makes my messy attic room look cool.  





*insert sig here*


----------



## Babydollll (Sep 25, 2011)

Sent from my GT-P7510 using xda premium


----------



## Dirk (Sep 25, 2011)

mrrick said:


> Airforce 1's and dali. New paper camera app is kinda cool.
> 
> It's even makes my messy attic room look cool.

Click to collapse



That's impressive! I could have cheated in Art class if i'd had that back then.



Babydoll25 said:


> Sent from my GT-P7510 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Beautiful picture, thanks! Those eyes are bluer than blue 

Some new additions to my Wallpaper thread:


----------



## El Mariach1 (Sep 25, 2011)




----------



## orb3000 (Sep 25, 2011)




----------



## KennyJoe69 (Sep 26, 2011)

Figured I would post in a new thread.


----------



## I_am_Error (Sep 26, 2011)

KennyJoe69 said:


> Figured I would post in a new thread.

Click to collapse



Beautiful dog, what breed? 






Sent from my Frosty phone using the xda app


----------



## KennyJoe69 (Sep 26, 2011)

Norwegian Elkhound/somethin' evil.  I've had him over 9 years.  What's you're dog's name?


----------



## LordManhattan (Sep 26, 2011)

---------- Post added at 03:42 AM ---------- Previous post was at 03:41 AM ----------


----------



## idavid_ (Sep 26, 2011)

Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e


----------



## ClementNg23 (Sep 26, 2011)

28 September..


----------



## orb3000 (Sep 26, 2011)

Nike circuit board tennis...


----------



## Dirk (Sep 26, 2011)




----------



## Archer (Sep 26, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> ROFL guys I just saw it on family guy!

Click to collapse



Most excellent!!


----------



## BeerChameleon (Sep 26, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> ROFL guys I just saw it on family guy!

Click to collapse



Ya i watched this last night and it was awesome.


----------



## conantroutman (Sep 26, 2011)

M_T_M said:


> Never have visited or knew what *reddit* was but while searching for a Simpsons quote..this happened      ....what I did?

Click to collapse



You stay away from reddit....

Someone like you could have too much fun over there 

Sent From My Fingers To Your Face.....


----------



## husam666 (Sep 26, 2011)




----------



## conantroutman (Sep 26, 2011)

M_T_M said:


> Too late!!!

Click to collapse



OH NOEZ!

TROLOLOLOLOLOL

Sent From My Fingers To Your Face.....


----------



## Dirk (Sep 26, 2011)

So, the whole parchment in a frame thing wasn't really working out for me.. so i went another way. Printed onto Aluminium! My crappy camera isn't up to much but...


----------



## BeerChameleon (Sep 26, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> Actually, the episode sucked balls. And American Dad too was its worst episode.

Click to collapse



I thought it was funny 

But i think i was still a little drunk from the concert


----------



## BeerChameleon (Sep 26, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> I only laughed @trolololo song part and maybe some other part. I getting seriously disappointed in Family Guy. After that awful season 9 I was expecting a little improvement, but Seth seem to have failed me...

Click to collapse



I need to watch the last 2 seasons, i lost interest but i will have to see if i can get back into it.


----------



## husam666 (Sep 26, 2011)




----------



## LordManhattan (Sep 26, 2011)




----------



## 3foxy1roxy7 (Sep 27, 2011)

Tell me something good!

sent from a real life flashaholic!


----------



## huggs (Sep 27, 2011)




----------



## iynfynity (Sep 27, 2011)




----------



## orb3000 (Sep 27, 2011)

Translation: I just have enough space to get to 2012, LOL that will freak out someone some day...


----------



## Dirk (Sep 27, 2011)

orb3000 said:


> Translation: I just have enough space to get to 2012, LOL that will freak out someone some day...

Click to collapse


----------



## conantroutman (Sep 27, 2011)

*(V)( ;,,; )(V)*
Zoidberg say's "Why the hell is this thread on..."


----------



## husam666 (Sep 28, 2011)

2nd page, really?


----------



## Dirk (Sep 28, 2011)




----------



## orb3000 (Sep 28, 2011)




----------



## sakai4eva (Sep 28, 2011)




----------



## Dirk (Sep 28, 2011)

*Hot here today...*


----------



## Sylus87 (Sep 28, 2011)

DirkGently1 said:


>

Click to collapse



Lol it s right 

Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e using XDA App


----------



## mrrick (Sep 28, 2011)

*insert sig here*


----------



## Dirk (Sep 28, 2011)




----------



## conantroutman (Sep 28, 2011)




----------



## Dirk (Sep 28, 2011)




----------



## LordManhattan (Sep 28, 2011)




----------



## Dirk (Sep 28, 2011)

^^ Facepalm!!


----------



## orb3000 (Sep 28, 2011)




----------



## Archer (Sep 28, 2011)

DirkGently1 said:


>

Click to collapse



VERY nice pic, and thanks to the marvel that is Google image search with drag & drop capabilities, I was able to find a bigger version that is now my wallpaper 

http://goodfon.org/_ph/45/248498230.jpg


----------



## husam666 (Sep 28, 2011)




----------



## Archer (Sep 28, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Always great!

Click to collapse



I am so gonna do that next time I order pizza!


----------



## husam666 (Sep 28, 2011)




----------



## conantroutman (Sep 28, 2011)

Sent From My Fingers To Your Face.....


----------



## Dirk (Sep 28, 2011)

conantroutman said:


> Sent From My Fingers To Your Face.....

Click to collapse



That one got genuine laughs!


----------



## conantroutman (Sep 28, 2011)

DirkGently1 said:


> That one got genuine laughs!

Click to collapse



I love Dilbert  just started reading them from the beginning (1989) so expect a few more  






Sent From My Fingers To Your Face.....


----------



## husam666 (Sep 29, 2011)




----------



## mrrick (Sep 29, 2011)

conantroutman said:


> I love Dilbert  just started reading them from the beginning (1989) so expect a few more
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Dilbert had a rooted toaster.. Nice. 



Oh noez!! 






*insert sig here*


----------



## LordManhattan (Sep 29, 2011)

orb3000 said:


>

Click to collapse



Everybody can see it's Bill Cosby's unknown brother and a chlamydia infested carrot. Don't be stupid.

Sent from my Desire HD using xda premium


----------



## InTheCreek (Sep 29, 2011)

What?
No Love for Boxxy?


----------



## husam666 (Sep 29, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> Sent from hell on Earth

Click to collapse



your hands are detachable?


----------



## Dirk (Sep 29, 2011)

johncmolyneux said:


> VERY nice pic, and thanks to the marvel that is Google image search with drag & drop capabilities, I was able to find a bigger version that is now my wallpaper
> 
> http://goodfon.org/_ph/45/248498230.jpg

Click to collapse



Yeah, it's a bit special isn't it? 

The quality really caught my eye!


----------



## iynfynity (Sep 29, 2011)

fast forward at 0:42 for the best comment. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3UwZbVCuf-Y&feature=feedf


----------



## xaccers (Sep 29, 2011)

BazookaAce said:


> Everybody can see it's Bill Cosby's unknown brother and a chlamydia infested carrot. Don't be stupid.
> 
> Sent from my Desire HD using xda premium

Click to collapse



What would a chlamydia infested carrot be doing wearing a red turtleneck?


----------



## Dirk (Sep 29, 2011)




----------



## husam666 (Sep 29, 2011)

DirkGently1 said:


>

Click to collapse



wrong wrong wrong, the middle east should be all painted in red


----------



## Archer (Sep 29, 2011)

Changes when you refresh.


----------



## Archer (Sep 29, 2011)




----------



## Archer (Sep 29, 2011)

M_T_M said:


>

Click to collapse



..lol
~~~

.    .


----------



## jaszek (Sep 29, 2011)




----------



## Archer (Sep 29, 2011)

Double meme.  It's memememe.


----------



## Vertig0 (Sep 29, 2011)




----------



## xaccers (Sep 29, 2011)




----------



## mulletcutter (Sep 29, 2011)

xaccers said:


>

Click to collapse



no, right car is wrong, according to that paper he doesnt marry and has lots of money


----------



## xaccers (Sep 29, 2011)

mulletcutter said:


> no, right car is wrong, according to that paper he doesnt marry and has lots of money

Click to collapse



Marry the right woman (sorry, she's already agreed to marry me) and you can have even more money


----------



## Archer (Sep 29, 2011)

mulletcutter said:


> no, right car is wrong, according to that paper he doesnt marry and has lots of money

Click to collapse



I think you've got a point there.


----------



## husam666 (Sep 30, 2011)




----------



## joemm (Sep 30, 2011)

testtesttets


----------



## LordManhattan (Sep 30, 2011)

Woodstock - Never forget.






---------- Post added at 02:45 AM ---------- Previous post was at 02:38 AM ----------


----------



## husam666 (Sep 30, 2011)




----------



## sakai4eva (Sep 30, 2011)




----------



## sakai4eva (Sep 30, 2011)




----------



## Archer (Sep 30, 2011)




----------



## Archer (Sep 30, 2011)




----------



## Dirk (Sep 30, 2011)

*Anybody care to translate this?*






"No Farting at Lunchtime" perhaps?


----------



## mrrick (Sep 30, 2011)

DirkGently1 said:


> "No Farting at Lunchtime" perhaps?

Click to collapse



Probably right. Pretty strict rules over in them parts from what I understand.. 














*insert sig here*


----------



## ClementNg23 (Sep 30, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> ^That car is driver less?

Click to collapse



nope, just chuck testa


----------



## mulletcutter (Sep 30, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> ^That car is driver less?

Click to collapse



Hes trying to make the golf mustang....the one where all body panels are different colors


----------



## Dirk (Sep 30, 2011)




----------



## Archer (Sep 30, 2011)




----------



## Dirk (Sep 30, 2011)

Ok, there's not much going on round here so i'll get my Friday night ramble out of the way. I'm getting pissed off with the ridiculous media coverage of the recent CERN announcement that suggests a breaking of the accepted speed limit of light.

Ignoring the propensity that reporters have of distorting the facts, let's look at the evidence. The physicists conducting the experiments have expressed concerns over the reliability of the tests, not over the results of the tests. They have called upon the community to find fault with the experiment, not the conclusion. This is the scientific method. It's why the scientific community can be trusted over the media community!

Nobody in the scientific community is wondering how Neutrinos are travelling faster than light. They are trying instead to find the error in the experiment so that the experiment itself can be fixed. I'll explain why...

We *know* that the speed of light is an absolute limit on speed. Nobody is in any doubt about that. Why? It's simple, Photons have _no_ mass. For any object to travel it needs energy. The more massive the object, the more energy required to move it. (Have you ever tried moving a wardrobe?) Take any object, even one as small as a Neutrino as an example. It has mass.. albeit a very small one. To accelerate that neutrino takes energy. To accelerate an object with mass to the speed of light would take an infinite amount of energy. i.e more energy than exists in the entire universe...and it still wouldn't quite get there!

To hear people talking about travelling faster than light to go back in time is simply laughable. Time slows down as you approach the speed of light, but as that limit is absolute you can't then go beyond it and mess with causality. I'm all for science fiction, until it's passed off as fact!

Neutrinos themselves _are_ fascinating particles though! They stream from our sun unimpeded by the forces that act upon other particles, including photons! Whereas it may take a Photon thousands of years to escape from the core of the Sun to reach us, Neutrinos have no such problems. They react weakly with normal matter so they travel through other particles like ghosts. Hold your finger in the air for a second...a billion Neutrinos just passed right through your fingertip  Did you feel anything?

Imagine how many just passed right through the Earth in the same time-frame! How many do you think interacted with the matter that they passed though? Not many! Elusive buggers is what they are. The detectors we've built to see them are deep underground, usually in defunct mines. The reason for that is to try and eradicate the noise from the rest of the planet that would ruin the experiment.

The funny thing is, everyone assumes the detectors are trying to pick up Neutrinos coming from that side of the planet. They're not. They are looking for Neutrinos coming from the _other_ side of the planet from the detector. Essentially they're using the entire width of the planet as a filter, hoping that the occasional one might actually interact with something that can be measured!

Anyway, this concludes this week's educational broadcast. Hope you learned something!


----------



## Archer (Sep 30, 2011)

DirkGently1 said:


> Ok, there's not much going on round here so i'll get my Friday night ramble out of the way. I'm getting pissed off with the ridiculous media coverage of the recent CERN announcement that suggests a breaking of the accepted speed limit of light.
> 
> Ignoring the propensity that reporters have of distorting the facts, let's look at the evidence. The physicists conducting the experiments have expressed concerns over the reliability of the tests, not over the results of the tests. They have called upon the community to find fault with the experiment, not the conclusion. This is the scientific method. It's why the scientific community can be trusted over the media community!
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Whoaaa!!! Someone needed to get that off their chest, didn't they 

In fairness, everything you said makes absolute sense, but isn't it all based on the summisation that E=mc²?

You clearly know a lot more about the subject than I do, but I've never, ever been comfortable with that equation.  Don't get me wrong, I'm obviously not cussing Einstein, but didn't we used to think the Earth was flat, and more recently think that the sun revolved around us?

Incidentally, screw the time travel crap.  I don't believe that relativity has anything to do with time travel.

*Edit: *Nearly forgot my random image...


----------



## Archer (Sep 30, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> Time travel to the past (at least for me) is proven impossible. I'm sure you've heard of grandfather paradox. Well, it pretty much proves that time travel to past is not possible. To future like dirk said, is possible, but there's not going back.

Click to collapse



Sorry mate, but until there's actually any empiric evidence of time travel, time paradoxes are simply something that some guy made up and we all bought into because it doesn't hurt our heads.

When Biff went back in time and game himself the sports almanack, he created an alternative future because the time-line skewed off in a new direction.  There's even strong suggestion that this is exactly what happens on a daily basis in everyday life - we're obviously just unaware of it, being the dumb, trapped animals that we are.  (I was talking about choices, by the way.)


----------



## Dirk (Sep 30, 2011)

johncmolyneux said:


> Whoaaa!!! Someone needed to get that off their chest, didn't they
> 
> In fairness, everything you said makes absolute sense, but isn't it all based on the summisation that E=mc²?
> 
> You clearly know a lot more about the subject than I do, but I've never, ever been comfortable with that equation.  Don't get me wrong, I'm obviously not cussing Einstein, but didn't we used to think the Earth was flat, and more recently think that the sun revolved around us?

Click to collapse



Actually it's a myth that anybody thought the Earth was flat. Nobody did!  Mariners were sailing about the oceans long before anybody 'proved' the Earth was round! 

E=MC2 is, and never has been, called into question. That particular equation is easily tested, and has been a million times. It still stands as irrefutable evidence that accepted physics like the Theory of Relativity, is correct!

Here's another little nugget of accepted physics that will blow your mind. Atoms are small, right? We all know _that_! But in reality, atoms are a few particles in a relatively large amount of space. In fact atoms are _mostly _space. Neutrinos pass through trillions of atoms a second when they encounter matter, without hitting anything!

Take the 'space' out of the atoms that make up human beings for example. Six billion of us now fit inside a Tea-Cup! How's that for compact? 

'Neutron Stars', for example, are stars that ended their lives in spectacular Super Novae. Both exploding and imploding, the particular remains of the star, the particles without the 'space', remain in an object a fraction of the size of the original star but with a density that would make 'Lead' weep! A thimble-full of Neutron Star would weigh a Billion Tonnes..or more!

Try picking _that_ sucker up!


----------



## Archer (Sep 30, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> But, killing yourself in the past, it's impossible. Unless e.g. go to a parallel universe the same as yours, and in that, well, you will create an alternate timeline, but not in your universe.

Click to collapse



I totally get what you're saying, and I've sort of been "brought up believing the same" (if that makes any sense), but we're only talking about stuff that we're guessing at.  Alternate timelines, alternate realities/universes, they may be the same thing, but we have no way of knowing.

Put it this way, if you did go back in time and try to kill your grandfather, what do you think would happen?  Do you think the gun (if it was a gun you were using) just wouldn't work, or would someone stop you, or would you pull the trigger but no bullet would come out?  We have 0 answers to all these questions.  Science fiction is great for expanding the mind, but it's also really, really good at stunting it from growing any further.

We know nothing, and that's all I know.


----------



## Archer (Sep 30, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> Yeah, you are right John. But still you didn't answer me, who's biff?

Click to collapse



Sorry mate - didn't see that.

Biff was in Back to The Future.  He liked to call people "butthead". Heh


----------



## LordManhattan (Sep 30, 2011)

@m1l4droid You are joking. You better be joking!


----------



## Archer (Sep 30, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> Aha. It's a shame I never watched those movies. Will torrent it sometime.
> 
> Problem copy right?

Click to collapse



It would probably be illegal for you to download the Back to The Future trilogy, so I would never suggest doing that, despite the fact that they're very popular and you'd probably get a great download speed from a high number of seeds 

If you can, do all 3 in one sitting.  They're great films.


----------



## Dirk (Sep 30, 2011)

johncmolyneux said:


> I totally get what you're saying, and I've sort of been "brought up believing the same" (if that makes any sense), but we're only talking about stuff that we're guessing at.  Alternate timelines, alternate realities/universes, they may be the same thing, but we have no way of knowing.
> 
> Put it this way, if you did go back in time and try to kill your grandfather, what do you think would happen?  Do you think the gun (if it was a gun you were using) just wouldn't work, or would someone stop you, or would you pull the trigger but no bullet would come out?  We have 0 answers to all these questions.  Science fiction is great for expanding the mind, but it's also really, really good at stunting it from growing any further.
> 
> We know nothing, and that's all I know.

Click to collapse



Theorising about time travel and the paradoxes therein are fun. It's what sci-fi is made of after all! But what every sci-fi writer has conveniently forgotten about is the means to achieve Time_Travel! It's such a popular concept, and has been explained in a thousand, weak plot devices, that people have come to the point of discussing it like it's actually a possibility!

The fact is, the possibility of time travel doesn't actually exist! It's a bastardisation of 20th century physics, and nothing more. Einstein said, (correctly), that 'time slows down as you approach the speed of light'. Somebody, with more imagination, but less intelligence said, 'let's take the concept further.... 'go faster than light, ergo _reverse_ time!'

Just because i can dream it, it doesn't make it happen! I dream of sexual orgies involving entire cheerleading sqauds. Just because i imagine it, it doesn't mean it's possible! (I live in hope though) 

The idea of time travel emerged with the idea of UFO's and is nothing more than the flights of fancy of a few well intentioned and creative souls, who knew enough about science to make themselves a few $$, but not enough to understand the propensity of human nature to believe any fiction that the mass media sells them!


----------



## Archer (Sep 30, 2011)

DirkGently1 said:


> I dream of sexual orgies involving entire cheerleading sqauds. Just because i imagine it, it doesn't mean it's possible! (I live in hope though)

Click to collapse



Dirk mate, you can be anything you want to be 

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1284024


----------



## Archer (Sep 30, 2011)




----------



## Dirk (Sep 30, 2011)

johncmolyneux said:


> Dirk mate, you can be anything you want to be
> 
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1284024

Click to collapse



At time like this i turn to our resident, and often missing, expert Sakai4eva. We've definitely gone off topic in a thread in Off-topic which is his area of expertise. I agree that all off topic subjects on this topic that are found in Off-Topic threads, within Off-Topic, should be moved to the off topic thread within Off-Topic section of the forum that's now been created for On-Topic discussions that don't really belong in the general Off-Topic sub-forum...

Even i'm confused now! 

Philosophical and Physical debates are now found HERE!


----------



## mrrick (Sep 30, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> But still you didn't answer me, who's biff?

Click to collapse



Say whaaaat??! 

Watch them immediately! 

Edit:





Great use of a prosthetic!! 



*ins>rt sig here*


----------



## Archer (Oct 1, 2011)

This could well be the most serious meme post I have ever made.  Scratch that.  It could well be the most serious post I have ever made.  Period.

If I was a noob, this would have a thread of its own.


----------



## trell959 (Oct 1, 2011)

........ ▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀
........ ▀▀▀ ▀ ▀▀▀
...............█ █
...............█ █...........▀▀▀...▀▀▀.
...............█ █.........█.......█......█.....█ █.............█ █
...............█ █........█.................█....█ █.............█ █
........ ▀▀▀ ▀ ▀▀▀...█...............█.....█ █.............█ █
........ ▀▀▀ ▀ ▀▀▀.....█............█......█ █.............█ █
.................................█.........█.......█ █.............█ █
................................... █....█.........█ █.............█ █
.......................................█........... █ █.............█ █
.....................................................█ ████████ █


----------



## conantroutman (Oct 1, 2011)

WTF...
I came in here for Saturday AM lulz and now I have a Bsc in particle physics.... 
You guys freak me out.....


----------



## huggs (Oct 1, 2011)




----------



## Dirk (Oct 1, 2011)

I hope we're going to see some BBQ pictures appearing here soon!


----------



## conantroutman (Oct 1, 2011)

Mega want......

Sent From My Fingers To Your Face.....


----------



## Dirk (Oct 1, 2011)

^^Awesome!


----------



## idavid_ (Oct 1, 2011)

Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e


----------



## mrrick (Oct 1, 2011)

idavid_ said:


>

Click to collapse



Wow. Just.....  Wow.. 

No wake zone presumably? 


*ins>rt sig here*


----------



## Dirk (Oct 1, 2011)




----------



## trell959 (Oct 1, 2011)

Sent from my Desire HD using XDA Premium App


----------



## trell959 (Oct 1, 2011)

One more 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Sent from my Desire HD using XDA Premium App


----------



## mulletcutter (Oct 1, 2011)




----------



## LordManhattan (Oct 2, 2011)




----------



## MacaronyMax (Oct 2, 2011)




----------



## Dirk (Oct 2, 2011)




----------



## sakai4eva (Oct 2, 2011)




----------



## LordManhattan (Oct 2, 2011)




----------



## idavid_ (Oct 2, 2011)

BazookaAce said:


>

Click to collapse



Lolwut?

Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e


----------



## idavid_ (Oct 2, 2011)

Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e


----------



## Dirk (Oct 2, 2011)




----------



## LordManhattan (Oct 2, 2011)

idavid_ said:


> Lolwut?
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e

Click to collapse



It's Chris Hansen (from To Catch A Predator) and Anderson Cooper. If you don't know who they are, i can't really help you


----------



## mrrick (Oct 2, 2011)

BazookaAce said:


> It's Chris Hansen (from To Catch A Predator) and Anderson Cooper. If you don't know who they are, i can't really help you

Click to collapse



That pic is deft not Chris Hansen OR Anderson Cooper...? 

*ins>rt sig here*


----------



## LordManhattan (Oct 2, 2011)

It's not a pic, it's a gif  Chris and Anderson pops up after a few seconds.

Edit: You can't see it if you're using the app. That actually explains a lot since if you're using the app, the only thing you will see is the girl


----------



## mrrick (Oct 2, 2011)

BazookaAce said:


> It's not a pic, it's a gif  Chris and Anderson pops up after a few seconds.
> 
> Edit: You can't see it if you're using the app. That actually explains a lot since if you're using the app, the only thing you will see is the girl

Click to collapse



Makes sense now.. 
 

*ins>rt sig here*


----------



## xaccers (Oct 2, 2011)

BazookaAce said:


> It's not a pic, it's a gif  Chris and Anderson pops up after a few seconds.
> 
> Edit: You can't see it if you're using the app. That actually explains a lot since if you're using the app, the only thing you will see is the girl

Click to collapse



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hKUkwh8TmM0


----------



## LordManhattan (Oct 3, 2011)

---------- Post added at 11:17 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:33 PM ----------


----------



## Dirk (Oct 3, 2011)

*Google Store:*


----------



## sakai4eva (Oct 3, 2011)




----------



## Dirk (Oct 3, 2011)




----------



## Archer (Oct 3, 2011)

Animals on trampolines.... Yay!!!


----------



## Eris _2.1_2010 (Oct 3, 2011)

Vertig0 said:


>

Click to collapse



Lmao!!!!!

Sent from my Glitched MIUI Fascinate


----------



## Dirk (Oct 3, 2011)




----------



## Dirk (Oct 3, 2011)

*Shanghai 272 Gigapixels:*

http://www.shanghai-272-gigapixels.com/










Pretty ZOOMY huh? 

If you like these there's a fair few more worth searching for. Ones that spring to mind are Dubai, Paris and Vancouver, although those are 40GP or less if memory serves.


----------



## LordManhattan (Oct 3, 2011)




----------



## I_am_Error (Oct 3, 2011)

And the original:






-How cruel is the golden rule, when the lives we live are all golden plated-


----------



## conantroutman (Oct 3, 2011)

Hate that smug little twat...


----------



## Archer (Oct 3, 2011)

conantroutman said:


> Hate that smug little [email protected]

Click to collapse


----------



## LordManhattan (Oct 3, 2011)




----------



## husam666 (Oct 3, 2011)




----------



## LordManhattan (Oct 3, 2011)




----------



## husam666 (Oct 3, 2011)




----------



## RinZo (Oct 3, 2011)

---------- Post added at 10:41 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:38 AM ----------


----------



## sakai4eva (Oct 4, 2011)

conantroutman said:


> Hate that smug little twat...

Click to collapse



That's because Zuke didn't lie about what he did, nor was he a TW^T.


----------



## Dirk (Oct 4, 2011)




----------



## LordManhattan (Oct 4, 2011)




----------



## Dirk (Oct 4, 2011)




----------



## Archer (Oct 4, 2011)

DirkGently1 said:


>

Click to collapse



VERY impressive Dirk!!

This next one is clickable, for your pleasure


----------



## conantroutman (Oct 4, 2011)

johncmolyneux said:


>

Click to collapse



How did you know my name was Timothy!! 
(It's not, kind of....)



sakai4eva said:


> That's because Zuke didn't lie about what he did, nor was he a TW^T.

Click to collapse



Sir, you make an excellent point.
(He's still a **** though..)


In other news, a google search for "best picture ever" yields some surprisingly poor results...


----------



## Dirk (Oct 4, 2011)

johncmolyneux said:


> VERY impressive Dirk!!
> 
> This next one is clickable, for your pleasure

Click to collapse



Dog Judo! As compelling as it is bizarre 

Looks like whoever created it is a Londoner. Do you think it was inspired by Hong Kong Phooey?


----------



## Archer (Oct 4, 2011)

DirkGently1 said:


> Dog Judo! As compelling as it is bizarre
> 
> Looks like whoever created it is a Londoner. Do you think it was inspired by Hong Kong Phooey?

Click to collapse



Haha yeah, they may well have been.  After all, he was a number one super guy!

I did have a massive crush on this girl as a kid...


----------



## LordManhattan (Oct 4, 2011)




----------



## Archer (Oct 4, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> Now that I've used honeycomb Gingerbread (even with Sense) looks like iOS to me.

Click to collapse



Honeycomb is soooo much nicer than gingerbread!  Shame it's not a fully working port on my Galaxy Tab, and therefore buggy as hell


----------



## LordManhattan (Oct 4, 2011)




----------



## Dirk (Oct 4, 2011)

johncmolyneux said:


> Haha yeah, they may well have been.  After all, he was a number one super guy!
> 
> I did have a massive crush on this girl as a kid...

Click to collapse



That brings back some memories


----------



## LordManhattan (Oct 4, 2011)

---------- Post added at 04:12 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:06 PM ----------

Here's a pic from a massive cave in Vietnam. If you haven't seen the pictures you should. 
Clicky


----------



## Archer (Oct 4, 2011)




----------



## LordManhattan (Oct 4, 2011)




----------



## LordManhattan (Oct 4, 2011)

Got quiet here  I guess everybody is following the keynote, including me.


----------



## orb3000 (Oct 4, 2011)




----------



## LordManhattan (Oct 4, 2011)

"Well guys, i'm gone fishing"


----------



## orb3000 (Oct 4, 2011)

*.*


----------



## LordManhattan (Oct 4, 2011)

http://gizmodo.com/5846596/apple-was-not-hacked


----------



## xaccers (Oct 4, 2011)

BazookaAce said:


> http://gizmodo.com/5846596/apple-was-not-hacked

Click to collapse



You know, none of the whois tools I've used bring back anything other than google.com's details, similarly with nslookup.
Looks like the Mac's Network Utility isn't up to the job


----------



## LordManhattan (Oct 4, 2011)

Well i don't know  I just saw the article and thought i should share it with you


----------



## Archer (Oct 4, 2011)

BazookaAce said:


>

Click to collapse



That most definitely is the darkest picture I've seen in here.  If anyone thinks they can bring something darker then I dare them to try!


----------



## mulletcutter (Oct 4, 2011)

BazookaAce said:


> Well i don't know  I just saw the article and thought i should share it with you

Click to collapse



Haha i gots to no whats that aritcle was aboit?


----------



## sakai4eva (Oct 5, 2011)




----------



## sakai4eva (Oct 5, 2011)

mulletcutter said:


> Haha i gots to no whats that aritcle was aboit?

Click to collapse


----------



## orb3000 (Oct 5, 2011)




----------



## Dirk (Oct 5, 2011)




----------



## mrrick (Oct 5, 2011)

DirkGently1 said:


>

Click to collapse



The curved phone sounds interesting. Kinda curious and would like to get my hands on one.  

*ins>rt sig here*


----------



## Dirk (Oct 5, 2011)

mrrick said:


> The curved phone sounds interesting. Kinda curious and would like to get my hands on one.
> 
> *ins>rt sig here*

Click to collapse



And it has the one thing i said a new device would _have_ to have before i would buy it... Docking Contacts! Hopefully this means a sexeh OEM Desktop Dock like i have for my Nexus One.


----------



## Dirk (Oct 5, 2011)




----------



## Archer (Oct 5, 2011)




----------



## LordManhattan (Oct 5, 2011)

At the keynote yesterday


----------



## orb3000 (Oct 5, 2011)




----------



## jaszek (Oct 5, 2011)




----------



## husam666 (Oct 5, 2011)




----------



## LordManhattan (Oct 6, 2011)

Nothing funny this time i'm afraid


----------



## jj03 (Oct 6, 2011)

Pimped!! Lol.

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


----------



## LordManhattan (Oct 6, 2011)

Wow! Not my style, but that is something different!


----------



## orb3000 (Oct 6, 2011)




----------



## Dirk (Oct 6, 2011)

BazookaAce said:


> Nothing funny this time i'm afraid

Click to collapse



And another tribute to add to yours:

http://www.wimp.com/stevejobs/

It's only short but do watch it. I think everyone here can appreciate the sentiment.


----------



## darkpalosx (Oct 6, 2011)

Avengers planking!

Sent from my GT-I9100 using XDA App






Sent from my GT-I9100 using XDA App


----------



## mrrick (Oct 6, 2011)

Rip S. J. 

Now back to the funnyz.. 





*insert sig here*


----------



## husam666 (Oct 6, 2011)




----------



## mulletcutter (Oct 6, 2011)

husam666 said:


>

Click to collapse



Whitney will not pass that class hahaha


----------



## orb3000 (Oct 6, 2011)




----------



## idavid_ (Oct 6, 2011)

Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e


----------



## husam666 (Oct 6, 2011)

^you have something with BB code, pics don't show


----------



## dexter93 (Oct 6, 2011)

husam666 said:


> ^you have something with BB code, pics don't show

Click to collapse



They seem fine on Tapatalk...

 ...aes eht rednu
peed morf tneS


----------



## husam666 (Oct 6, 2011)

idk, they don't show on pc


----------



## idavid_ (Oct 6, 2011)

M_T_M said:


>

Click to collapse








Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e


----------



## LordManhattan (Oct 6, 2011)




----------



## orb3000 (Oct 6, 2011)




----------



## xaccers (Oct 6, 2011)

idavid_ said:


> Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e

Click to collapse



You need to use http:// at the begining of the image links.


----------



## idavid_ (Oct 6, 2011)

xaccers said:


> You need to use http:// at the begining of the image links.

Click to collapse



Ahhhhhhh I know what the problem is... Opera not showing full links 

Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e


----------



## idavid_ (Oct 6, 2011)

M_T_M said:


> You do realize that your images are nothing but incomplete links..right?
> Hence the facepalm

Click to collapse



See my post above. The weird thing is, they show up on Tapatalk 

Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e


----------



## idavid_ (Oct 6, 2011)

M_T_M said:


>

Click to collapse








Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e


----------



## LordManhattan (Oct 6, 2011)




----------



## idavid_ (Oct 6, 2011)

M_T_M said:


>

Click to collapse



"Haters GONE hate"?
Fail!





Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e


----------



## LordManhattan (Oct 6, 2011)

I like where this is headed! Keep it going guys!


----------



## idavid_ (Oct 6, 2011)

BazookaAce said:


> I like where this is headed! Keep it going guys!

Click to collapse



"Mom! He started it!" 

Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e


----------



## orb3000 (Oct 6, 2011)




----------



## idavid_ (Oct 6, 2011)

orb3000 said:


>

Click to collapse



More like 100 $  

Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e


----------



## idavid_ (Oct 6, 2011)

Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e


----------



## idavid_ (Oct 6, 2011)

Forever alone bump...





Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e


----------



## mulletcutter (Oct 6, 2011)

husam666 said:


> ^you have something with BB code, pics don't show

Click to collapse



ok, far left couple, who's the girl? person on outside has gay gardening shoes and high waters....2nd why are their jean shorts rolled up?


----------



## orb3000 (Oct 7, 2011)




----------



## sakai4eva (Oct 7, 2011)

orb3000 said:


>

Click to collapse



Fail .gif? Couldn't load.


----------



## LordManhattan (Oct 7, 2011)

Works fine here.


----------



## the_scotsman (Oct 7, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Fail .gif? Couldn't load.

Click to collapse



Works for me.


----------



## jaszek (Oct 7, 2011)

Occupy Wall st. Day 20 by Jaszek PL, on Flickr


More photos from #occupywallst: http://www.flickr.com/photos/jaszekpl/sets/72157627711480717/


----------



## Dirk (Oct 7, 2011)

jaszek said:


> More photos from #occupywallst: http://www.flickr.com/photos/jaszekpl/sets/72157627711480717/

Click to collapse



Great stuff mate. I wondered if you were going back for more!. The protest has really gathered steam hasn't it?

Good on 'em.


----------



## jaszek (Oct 7, 2011)

DirkGently1 said:


> Great stuff mate. I wondered if you were going back for more!. The protest has really gathered steam hasn't it?
> 
> Good on 'em.

Click to collapse



Yea, there are A LOT more people there. Like I can't normally walk around the park, and get lost in it...yes, the park where I ate lunch almost everyday for 4 years during high school. It's kind of weird lol. I kind of don't have more time to go there with school and work and stuff. We'll see where this is going soon.


----------



## sakai4eva (Oct 7, 2011)

Shoulda done an Apple for more street cred. Although, judging from the gear, it seems like quite an old setup.


----------



## the_scotsman (Oct 7, 2011)




----------



## SteveG12543 (Oct 7, 2011)

the_scotsman said:


>

Click to collapse



Pure genius. Is that legit? Lol

Sent from my Droid Incredible running some random CM7 nightly.


----------



## the_scotsman (Oct 7, 2011)

SteveG12543 said:


> Pure genius. Is that legit? Lol
> 
> Sent from my Droid Incredible running some random CM7 nightly.

Click to collapse



LOL...
Google search: http://news.sky.com/home/strange-news/article/15704796


----------



## husam666 (Oct 7, 2011)

@steve, it is, we have it here


anyway


----------



## conantroutman (Oct 7, 2011)

the_scotsman said:


>

Click to collapse




Made for sharing? Bollocks to that..
I could sink at least two of those myself


----------



## Dirk (Oct 7, 2011)

conantroutman said:


> Made for sharing? Bollocks to that..
> I could sink at least two of those myself

Click to collapse



My thoughts exactly! And Do Want... ASAP. When is this delicious treat coming to the UK? There's a BK just stones throw from where i work...and in three months, not only will i not be working here, but i won't be able to afford a BK due to being unemployed.

The clock is ticking..!


----------



## conantroutman (Oct 7, 2011)

DirkGently1 said:


> My thoughts exactly! And Do Want... ASAP. When is this delicious treat coming to the UK? There's a BK just stones throw from where i work...and in three months, not only will i not be working here, but i won't be able to afford a BK due to being unemployed.
> 
> The clock is ticking..!

Click to collapse



I haven't had a BK for about 3 years as they shut up shop in this stinking backwater to make way for a Frankie & Benny's....

If you've never experienced Frankie & Benny's save yourself the hassle and just throw £60 in the microwave... 

Sorry to hear about your job Dirk. Really sucks...
Cliche I know, but I'm sure something will turn up 

Could be worse....
You could be this guy 
Hmm.. kinda looks like Husam...


----------



## mrrick (Oct 7, 2011)

Zing!! 

*ins>rt sig here*


----------



## xaccers (Oct 7, 2011)

DirkGently1 said:


> My thoughts exactly! And Do Want... ASAP. When is this delicious treat coming to the UK? There's a BK just stones throw from where i work...and in three months, not only will i not be working here, but i won't be able to afford a BK due to being unemployed.
> 
> The clock is ticking..!

Click to collapse



Given BK's inflated prices you'll need a mortgage to buy one of those.


----------



## -i7- (Oct 7, 2011)

Took this picture some time ago. Thought I should share 
Location: Lerberget; Sweden
Camera: HTC Desire HD


----------



## conantroutman (Oct 7, 2011)




----------



## Dirk (Oct 7, 2011)

conantroutman said:


> ..
> Sorry to hear about your job Dirk. Really sucks...
> Cliche I know, but I'm sure something will turn up
> 
> ...

Click to collapse





Thanks man. I may end up destitute, but on the upside i won't be working in this crappy industry any more.


----------



## mulletcutter (Oct 7, 2011)

DirkGently1 said:


> Thanks man. I may end up destitute, but on the upside i won't be working in this crappy industry any more.

Click to collapse



One of the pawn stars there was a guy sellin one...didnt finish watchin to see if they bought it


----------



## husam666 (Oct 7, 2011)

conantroutman said:


> I haven't had a BK for about 3 years as they shut up shop in this stinking backwater to make way for a Frankie & Benny's....
> 
> If you've never experienced Frankie & Benny's save yourself the hassle and just throw £60 in the microwave...
> 
> ...

Click to collapse


----------



## Omnichron (Oct 7, 2011)




----------



## sakai4eva (Oct 7, 2011)

Sent from my shiny new SGS2 using the XDA app. Excuxe my tipos.


----------



## husam666 (Oct 7, 2011)

Dear xda, 
Stop being lazy and start walking, running or doing any kind of exercise.
Sincerely Yours,
Husam


----------



## husam666 (Oct 7, 2011)




----------



## SteveG12543 (Oct 7, 2011)

the_scotsman said:


> LOL...
> Google search: http://news.sky.com/home/strange-news/article/15704796

Click to collapse



Sorry, I was feeling lazy last night lol... That's awesome though. Thanks for the link!

Sent from my Droid Incredible running some random CM7 nightly.


----------



## Dirk (Oct 7, 2011)




----------



## xaccers (Oct 7, 2011)




----------



## iynfynity (Oct 7, 2011)

conantroutman said:


> Made for sharing? Bollocks to that..
> I could sink at least two of those myself

Click to collapse



wow.  I love this. 


Sent from my SGH-T959 using XDA App


----------



## Omnichron (Oct 7, 2011)

blue pill or red pill?


----------



## Omnichron (Oct 7, 2011)




----------



## huggs (Oct 7, 2011)




----------



## Omnichron (Oct 7, 2011)




----------



## GuestK00433 (Oct 7, 2011)

LOL... right?


----------



## husam666 (Oct 7, 2011)

Omnichron said:


>

Click to collapse



no offence but seriously?






and yeah i saw the girl you posted above


----------



## Omnichron (Oct 7, 2011)

husam666 said:


> no offence but seriously?
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse


----------



## husam666 (Oct 7, 2011)

Omnichron said:


>

Click to collapse


----------



## husam666 (Oct 8, 2011)




----------



## LordManhattan (Oct 8, 2011)




----------



## sakai4eva (Oct 8, 2011)

BazookaAce said:


>

Click to collapse



Steroids. He admitted as much.


----------



## Dirk (Oct 8, 2011)




----------



## husam666 (Oct 8, 2011)

DirkGently1 said:


>

Click to collapse



to write on the rectangular thing with 2 holes?









JK  

man, the old days


----------



## Dirk (Oct 8, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> ^Ahh, I remember that! Those horrible old days.... But seriously BIC pens where the best for this.

Click to collapse





husam666 said:


> to write on the rectangular thing with 2 holes?
> 
> 
> JK
> ...

Click to collapse



You guys are way too young to remember cassette tape, surely 

Ok, pop quiz hotshots. If the side of the tape in the picture is side 'A', is it at the beginning of the tape, or near the end?



I had dozens of mix-tapes as a kid from recording vinyl, radio and even tape to tape. Not to mention the ones filled with Sinclair Spectrum games!


----------



## husam666 (Oct 8, 2011)

DirkGently1 said:


> You guys are way too young to remember cassette tape, surely
> 
> Ok, pop quiz hotshots. If the side of the tape in the picture is side 'A', is it at the beginning of the tape, or near the end?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



beginning?
dude, i'm 19, and i remember tapes, and the pen trick, heck they still sell cassettes here

---------- Post added at 12:52 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:40 PM ----------


----------



## husam666 (Oct 8, 2011)




----------



## idavid_ (Oct 8, 2011)

husam666 said:


>

Click to collapse



So true! I hate it when I'm in a situation like that  

Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e


----------



## mrrick (Oct 8, 2011)

DirkGently1 said:


>

Click to collapse



The pen is dual purpose.. 

1: writing on the label. 

2: winding the tape back in when your Walkman eff's it all up and it starts dragging like the batteries are dying. 

*ins>rt sig here*


----------



## idavid_ (Oct 8, 2011)

Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e


----------



## Dirk (Oct 8, 2011)

*Slight variation..*


----------



## mulletcutter (Oct 8, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> Yeah I'm 21 and I remember tapes too, they were still quite popular up until like 8 years ago! Is still do have a few tapes but no cassette player to play them .

Click to collapse



My 2006 acura tl has a factory tape deck in it....never used it tho.


----------



## husam666 (Oct 8, 2011)




----------



## Dirk (Oct 8, 2011)

husam666 said:


>

Click to collapse



I've seen enough photoshops in my life to know that's fake. It's all in the pixels you know?













and, does this make you think of somebody we know...?


----------



## orb3000 (Oct 8, 2011)




----------



## huggs (Oct 8, 2011)




----------



## Dirk (Oct 8, 2011)

huggs said:


>

Click to collapse



DON'T DRINK IT......*







*Too late..


----------



## husam666 (Oct 8, 2011)

DirkGently1 said:


> I've seen enough photoshops in my life to know that's fake. It's all in the pixels you know?
> 
> 
> 
> some pics

Click to collapse



you can keep thinking that


----------



## husam666 (Oct 8, 2011)




----------



## orb3000 (Oct 8, 2011)




----------



## LordManhattan (Oct 9, 2011)




----------



## hiu115 (Oct 9, 2011)

ok then it's disturbing

and thank me. even if you don't like it (ungrateful bastard!) be grateful!


----------



## mrrick (Oct 9, 2011)

No. I un thank you.. 

*ins>rt sig here*


----------



## I_am_Error (Oct 9, 2011)

I think I just lost my vision with that Barbie thing.






Tempura cheesecake, I like. 

-How cruel is the golden rule, when the lives we live are all golden plated-


----------



## hiu115 (Oct 9, 2011)

mrrick said:


> No. I un thank you..
> 
> *ins>rt sig here*

Click to collapse



ungrateful bastard


----------



## idavid_ (Oct 9, 2011)

hiu115 said:


> ok then it's disturbing
> 
> and thank me. even if you don't like it (ungrateful bastard!) be grateful!

Click to collapse



That's just... wrong.

Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e


----------



## Dirk (Oct 9, 2011)




----------



## hiu115 (Oct 9, 2011)

idavid_ said:


> That's just... wrong.
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e

Click to collapse



And those pictures are not complete. There's more

Sent from my Nexus One using xda premium


----------



## hiu115 (Oct 9, 2011)

i personally think it's not funny. but my friends laughed at her. so sad.

---------- Post added at 05:42 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:41 PM ----------




DirkGently1 said:


>

Click to collapse



that's a comedy gold!


----------



## Dirk (Oct 9, 2011)




----------



## LordManhattan (Oct 9, 2011)

I would love to live in the penthouse!


----------



## husam666 (Oct 9, 2011)




----------



## mrrick (Oct 9, 2011)

Those boobs look strange

*ins>rt sig here*


----------



## idavid_ (Oct 9, 2011)

husam666 said:


> OMGWTFBBQLOL.jpg

Click to collapse



I don't even know how to respond to that... sigh 

Sent from my XPERIA X1 using Tapatalk


----------



## conantroutman (Oct 9, 2011)

husam666 said:


>

Click to collapse



Banned 

Sent From My Fingers To Your Face.....


----------



## husam666 (Oct 9, 2011)

conantroutman said:


> Banned
> 
> Sent From My Fingers To Your Face.....

Click to collapse



LIES!!
I'm still here


----------



## conantroutman (Oct 9, 2011)

husam666 said:


> LIES!!
> I'm still here

Click to collapse



It's the thought that counts 

Sent From My Fingers To Your Face.....


----------



## mrrick (Oct 9, 2011)

*insert sig here*


----------



## Dirk (Oct 9, 2011)

husam666 said:


>

Click to collapse


----------



## husam666 (Oct 9, 2011)

here this one is different, i'm sure you'll like it


----------



## I_am_Error (Oct 9, 2011)

husam666 said:


> here this one is different, i'm sure you'll like it

Click to collapse



I don't like it, too optimistic and happy  Not even close to realistic. 






-How cruel is the golden rule, when the lives we live are all golden plated-


----------



## Metalbuster (Oct 9, 2011)




----------



## husam666 (Oct 9, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> I don't like it, too optimistic and happy  Not even close to realistic.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



*sigh*


----------



## LordManhattan (Oct 9, 2011)

Edit: Link fail.


----------



## Dirk (Oct 9, 2011)




----------



## husam666 (Oct 9, 2011)

Halloween the xda style





---------- Post added at 09:22 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:20 PM ----------

one more, and I'm done for the day


----------



## orb3000 (Oct 9, 2011)

And this found on my garden! it has a skull


----------



## I_am_Error (Oct 9, 2011)

orb3000 said:


> And this found on my garden! it has a skull

Click to collapse



Dude! Do you know what kinda spider that is, it's so awesome! 

-How cruel is the golden rule, when the lives we live are all golden plated-


----------



## mrrick (Oct 9, 2011)

I think that's called a banana spider. 

*ins>rt sig here*


----------



## Dirk (Oct 9, 2011)

orb3000 said:


> And this found on my garden! it has a skull

Click to collapse




OMG, the giant spiders have returned the thread 

That's a wonderful specimen though even if it looks capable of sneeking into your bedroom while you sleep and cocooning you in silk, before sucking the blood from your body and laying eggs in your ears!

Sleep well...


----------



## orb3000 (Oct 9, 2011)

No, I don´t!, please enlighten me



I_am_Error said:


> Dude! Do you know what kinda spider that is, it's so awesome!
> 
> -How cruel is the golden rule, when the lives we live are all golden plated-

Click to collapse



LOL, good that I am not in sleeping time  (2pm) and for my sleep time that spider should leave my house 
But if stills around I´ll make sure to send it to UK



DirkGently1 said:


> OMG, the giant spiders have returned the thread
> 
> That's a wonderful specimen though even if it looks capable of sneeking into your bedroom while you sleep and cocooning you in silk, before sucking the blood from your body and laying eggs in your ears!
> 
> Sleep well...

Click to collapse



------------------------------------


----------



## mrrick (Oct 9, 2011)

Oh my


*insert sig here*


----------



## Dirk (Oct 9, 2011)

^^ Well i won't be sleeping tonight 






From here: (London 80 Gigapixels, 360 Degree panorama)

http://www.360cities.net/london-photo-en.html

And if you're a fan of Gigapixel photography, there's a good list here:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Largest_photographs_in_the_world


----------



## xaccers (Oct 9, 2011)

You've got these to worry about, some have been found not far from where I live






False Widow Spiders


----------



## Dirk (Oct 9, 2011)

That uk safari site is cool. I'll have to remember to use that in future!


----------



## jaszek (Oct 9, 2011)

Being a photographer I hate all the hype with gigapixel photos. It's just a bunch of photos taken with a 600mm lens stitched together and scripted so you can zoom in and out in a browser.


----------



## mulletcutter (Oct 10, 2011)

orb3000 said:


>

Click to collapse



is that at woodward?


----------



## orb3000 (Oct 10, 2011)




----------



## LordManhattan (Oct 10, 2011)

Animal special!
















Imagine getting sucked into that mouth! :O


----------



## husam666 (Oct 10, 2011)

my SP is dead 
that's what happens when you troll the facebook officials


----------



## Dirk (Oct 10, 2011)

Can't wait to get home to see the finale! (Already read the AVClub write up so i know what to look forward to)!


----------



## 4silvertooth (Oct 10, 2011)

Sent from my LG-P500 using XDA Premium App


----------



## Dirk (Oct 10, 2011)




----------



## mrrick (Oct 10, 2011)

Octopi have been one of my favorite creatures on this earth for as long as i can remember. They are one of the most formidable forces in the ocean without a doubt. This video just solidifies my thoughts on the subject.


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p9A-oxUMAy8&sns=em

Octopi are gangsta.. 

*ins>rt sig here*


----------



## Kiboe (Oct 10, 2011)

Saw this last night they were at a days in...camera rig folded down and covered (it was raining)

Sent from my ADR6300 using XDA App


----------



## RinZo (Oct 10, 2011)

mrrick said:


> Octopi have been one of my favorite creatures on this earth for as long as i can remember. They are one of the most formidable forces in the ocean without a doubt. This video just solidifies my thoughts on the subject.
> 
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p9A-oxUMAy8&sns=em
> ...

Click to collapse



Wow that was awesome.  Except the narrator


----------



## conantroutman (Oct 10, 2011)




----------



## conantroutman (Oct 10, 2011)

Sent From My Fingers To Your Face.....


----------



## conantroutman (Oct 10, 2011)

Sent From My Fingers To Your Face.....


----------



## husam666 (Oct 10, 2011)




----------



## conantroutman (Oct 10, 2011)

Sent From My Fingers To Your Face.....


----------



## husam666 (Oct 10, 2011)

conantroutman said:


> Sent From My Fingers To Your Face.....

Click to collapse



it's a meme based on error's joke on how orb looks like


----------



## mistaliu (Oct 10, 2011)

Sent from my HTC Desire


----------



## conantroutman (Oct 10, 2011)

husam666 said:


> it's a meme based on error's joke on how orb looks like

Click to collapse



I was just messing with you


----------



## husam666 (Oct 10, 2011)

conantroutman said:


> I was just messing with you

Click to collapse



idk if it fits, but meh


----------



## conantroutman (Oct 10, 2011)

husam666 said:


> idk if it fits, but meh

Click to collapse



lol...
If I thought it was genuinely racist then you'd already be gone....

Mind you, if senor Orb were to make a complaint 


Gonna need to start a meme called "Over zealous moderator"...


----------



## husam666 (Oct 10, 2011)

conantroutman said:


> lol...
> If I thought it was genuinely racist then you'd already be gone....
> 
> Mind you, if senor Orb were to make a complaint
> ...

Click to collapse



with the guy in your pic, what's his name, and i'll do it xD

edit: google image search saves the day


----------



## conantroutman (Oct 10, 2011)




----------



## I_am_Error (Oct 10, 2011)

conantroutman said:


> lol...
> If I thought it was genuinely racist then you'd already be gone....
> 
> Mind you, if senor Orb were to make a complaint
> ...

Click to collapse



Just saying...this reminded me of Orb:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Zf9Aw1qNxOk&feature=youtube_gdata_player 

-How cruel is the golden rule, when the lives we live are all golden plated-


----------



## husam666 (Oct 10, 2011)

lol, i just found this by searching moderator in memegenerator 





---------- Post added at 07:38 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:34 PM ----------

here you go sir


----------



## conantroutman (Oct 10, 2011)

husam666 said:


> lol, i just found this by searching moderator in memegenerator
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Haha, we're not like that 

You mean the guy in my avatar?
Thats Nixon, not a suitable candidate. (Pun intended)

Edit;
You must of edited while I was posting, I kinda like it lol...

Gives me an idea...


----------



## husam666 (Oct 10, 2011)

conantroutman said:


> Haha, we're not like that
> 
> You mean the guy in my avatar?
> Thats Nixon, not a suitable candidate. (Pun intended)
> ...

Click to collapse



lol too late


----------



## conantroutman (Oct 10, 2011)

Sent From My Fingers To Your Face.....


----------



## husam666 (Oct 10, 2011)

conantroutman said:


> Sent From My Fingers To Your Face.....

Click to collapse



i didn't edit, i double posted 2 minutes before you post, check again


----------



## Dirk (Oct 10, 2011)

*Caution: Extreme cuteness ahead!*


----------



## conantroutman (Oct 10, 2011)

husam666 said:


> i didn't edit, i double posted 2 minutes before you post, check again

Click to collapse



oh well.

meme ruined.


----------



## Archer (Oct 10, 2011)

That gif just made me hungry.






Nom.

Sent from my Nexus Prime using the XDA Premium app.


----------



## Babydollll (Oct 10, 2011)

It's a tablet dammit! Not a BIG phone....


----------



## Dirk (Oct 10, 2011)




----------



## orb3000 (Oct 10, 2011)




----------



## idavid_ (Oct 10, 2011)

Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e


----------



## MacaronyMax (Oct 10, 2011)

Lmao at the downloading one and Self charge xD  I want


----------



## orb3000 (Oct 10, 2011)




----------



## LordManhattan (Oct 10, 2011)




----------



## jaszek (Oct 10, 2011)

Promised in the drunk thread to post here after the concert. More can be found here: http://goo.gl/3aDzw


----------



## Dirk (Oct 10, 2011)

^^ OMG YOU MADE ME GO TO FACEBOOK!! 

That's a bell that can't be un-rung. 



Cool pics though


----------



## conantroutman (Oct 10, 2011)

Sent From My Fingers To Your Face.....


----------



## xaccers (Oct 10, 2011)

M_T_M said:


> How does one drink that??

Click to collapse



With a straw.


----------



## husam666 (Oct 10, 2011)

DirkGently1 said:


>

Click to collapse



forever alone much?


----------



## conantroutman (Oct 10, 2011)

xaccers said:


> With a straw.

Click to collapse



This  ∧∧∧∧

Sent From My Fingers To Your Face.....


----------



## Dirk (Oct 10, 2011)

M_T_M said:


> How does one drink that??

Click to collapse





xaccers said:


> With a straw.

Click to collapse





conantroutman said:


> This  ∧∧∧∧
> 
> Sent From My Fingers To Your Face.....

Click to collapse



You have to blend it first though, otherwise the bits get stuck in your throat!


----------



## I_am_Error (Oct 10, 2011)

DirkGently1 said:


> You have to blend it first though, otherwise the bits get stuck in your throat!

Click to collapse



Absolutely brutal, the lot of you! 

-How cruel is the golden rule, when the lives we live are all golden plated-


----------



## orb3000 (Oct 10, 2011)




----------



## sakai4eva (Oct 11, 2011)




----------



## Dirk (Oct 11, 2011)




----------



## Urabewe (Oct 11, 2011)

I look goood.


----------



## Archer (Oct 11, 2011)




----------



## LordManhattan (Oct 11, 2011)

DirkGently1 said:


>

Click to collapse



OMG the finale was so *shakalaka*  great! Can't wait for the next season.

Sent from my HTC Desire HD using xda premium


----------



## Dirk (Oct 11, 2011)

johncmolyneux said:


>

Click to collapse



OMG, that takes me back! 

/nostalgiatrip


----------



## Archer (Oct 11, 2011)

I <3ed Simon Says.  It was great, and kept me amused for hours.  Nearly as much fun as the basketball game I had that was red LEDs, in a 4x5 layout.  It looked so realistic!

*Edit:* It was something like this...


----------



## 4silvertooth (Oct 11, 2011)

Sent from my LG-P500 using XDA Premium App


----------



## Dirk (Oct 11, 2011)

4silvertooth said:


> Sent from my LG-P500 using XDA Premium App

Click to collapse


----------



## Dirk (Oct 11, 2011)




----------



## RinZo (Oct 11, 2011)

DirkGently1 said:


>

Click to collapse



Hahaha that's awesome


----------



## mulletcutter (Oct 11, 2011)

johncmolyneux said:


> I <3ed Simon Says.  It was great, and kept me amused for hours.  Nearly as much fun as the basketball game I had that was red LEDs, in a 4x5 layout.  It looked so realistic!
> 
> *Edit:* It was something like this...

Click to collapse



I had this...


----------



## RinZo (Oct 11, 2011)

Mod Edit: Very bad taste...


----------



## LordManhattan (Oct 11, 2011)




----------



## watt9493 (Oct 11, 2011)

View attachment 746708

-My life is a shooting range, people never change-


----------



## watt9493 (Oct 11, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> M_T_M I think the idea of using Linux itself is way too complicated for technologically impaired duck.

Click to collapse



You mean linux it self is too complicated? 

-My life is a shooting range, people never change-


----------



## orb3000 (Oct 11, 2011)




----------



## orb3000 (Oct 12, 2011)




----------



## jaszek (Oct 12, 2011)




----------



## huggs (Oct 12, 2011)




----------



## jaszek (Oct 12, 2011)

She's pretty




Occupy Wall St Day 25 by Jaszek PL, on Flickr


----------



## RinZo (Oct 12, 2011)

^^ People have started occupying Cleveland.


Also sorry to everyone for the "distasteful" pics earlier.  I didn't think they were THAT bad


----------



## I_am_Error (Oct 12, 2011)

RinZo said:


> ^^ People have started occupying Cleveland.
> 
> 
> Also sorry to everyone for the "distasteful" pics earlier.  I didn't think they were THAT bad

Click to collapse



Also downtown Buffalo.

-How cruel is the golden rule, when the lives we live are all golden plated-


----------



## jaszek (Oct 12, 2011)

RinZo said:


> ^^ People have started occupying Cleveland.
> 
> 
> Also sorry to everyone for the "distasteful" pics earlier.  I didn't think they were THAT bad

Click to collapse



I don't care. She is REALLY pretty.

Also, 9/11 Memorial




9/11 Memorial by Jaszek PL, on Flickr


----------



## Dirk (Oct 12, 2011)

jaszek said:


> I don't care. She is REALLY pretty.
> 
> Also, 9/11 Memorial
> 
> ...

Click to collapse




Great stuff as always mate. It's nice to see some peaceful protest!

I think OccupyBritain has been called for by Anonymous. Riots starting in 3..2..1..


----------



## iynfynity (Oct 12, 2011)

huggs said:


>

Click to collapse



my life. -_-


----------



## mulletcutter (Oct 12, 2011)

jaszek said:


> She's pretty
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Its also bad that u can spell that last name right.


----------



## Dirk (Oct 12, 2011)

*Underground Skyscrapers...?*


----------



## conantroutman (Oct 12, 2011)

DirkGently1 said:


> crazybucketbuilding.jpg

Click to collapse



Underground Sky Scrapers = Crust Touchers?


----------



## Dirk (Oct 12, 2011)

conantroutman said:


> Underground Sky Scrapers = Crust Touchers?

Click to collapse



Lol! 

Core Divers
Magma Munchers?


----------



## I_am_Error (Oct 12, 2011)

I think I found my new avatar:






-How cruel is the golden rule, when the lives we live are all golden plated-


----------



## I_am_Error (Oct 12, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> ^oh nice is it your own picture?
> 
> Also, Y U NO answer? Why are people protesting in the US?

Click to collapse



No, I found it. 

And I'm not sure...

-How cruel is the golden rule, when the lives we live are all golden plated-


----------



## Dirk (Oct 12, 2011)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Occupy_Wall_Street

"The participants of the event are mainly protesting against social and economic inequality, corporate greed, and the influence of corporate money and lobbyists on government, among other concerns."


----------



## mrrick (Oct 12, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> It's your country, Y U NO know?

Click to collapse



Because this is America and that's how we roll. .. Sup

*ins>rt sig here*


----------



## Dirk (Oct 12, 2011)




----------



## LordManhattan (Oct 12, 2011)




----------



## orb3000 (Oct 12, 2011)




----------



## orb3000 (Oct 12, 2011)

*Mexican president....*






------------







Global warming


----------



## LordManhattan (Oct 12, 2011)

orb3000 said:


> Global warming
> [IMG]http://lolbin.net/img/f/6mFD2v6T.jpg

Click to collapse



Put a bag over that head and i'd tap it. 

-------------------------------------------------


----------



## husam666 (Oct 12, 2011)




----------



## LordManhattan (Oct 12, 2011)




----------



## Dirk (Oct 12, 2011)




----------



## LordManhattan (Oct 12, 2011)

DirkGently1 said:


>

Click to collapse


----------



## Dirk (Oct 12, 2011)

BazookaAce said:


>

Click to collapse



It's not the best picture of me i'll agree, but i'm upset with the reaction!

*cries...


----------



## husam666 (Oct 12, 2011)

---------- Post added at 11:58 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:51 PM ----------


----------



## Dirk (Oct 12, 2011)

husam666 said:


>

Click to collapse



You think you're confused! 

How you doing mate? Did you notice the 'Duel.gif' above. Just found it and had to add it to my previous post... it's just so awesome!


----------



## LordManhattan (Oct 12, 2011)

DirkGently1 said:


> It's not the best picture of me i'll agree, but i'm upset with the reaction!
> 
> *cries...

Click to collapse


----------



## husam666 (Oct 12, 2011)

DirkGently1 said:


> You think you're confused!
> 
> How you doing mate? Did you notice the 'Duel.gif' above. Just found it and had to add it to my previous post... it's just so awesome!

Click to collapse



I'm doing great, what about you?
yeah, it is awesome


----------



## Archer (Oct 12, 2011)




----------



## orb3000 (Oct 12, 2011)




----------



## Archer (Oct 12, 2011)

Loving this guy's work...


----------



## LordManhattan (Oct 12, 2011)

*Welcome to XDA's 2nd "Nature Edition"!​ **BIG THINGS​*

*We'll start with "Hercules", he's 12-ft long, and weighs 900lb. He will kill you.*






*The killing spree has begun.* 






*I don't have anything on this "dude". Chillin' in the water minding his own business.* 






*This is a coconut crab. The ugliest thing on the planet. I don't know his name, but i guess it ends with *sensored**






*This is Marshall, the worlds biggest bull. He likes to stab people in the face:* 






*This is Herman, the largest rabbit in the world. Giggedy giggedy goo:* 






*This is "Poe", the largest horse in the world. He will kick you. In the face.*


----------



## Archer (Oct 12, 2011)

That's some impressively MASSIVE animals/creatures.  I particularly like the look of Hercules, but as you say, he WILL kill you!

Last one of these (for now )


----------



## LordManhattan (Oct 12, 2011)

WAITING!  Come on! Load! LOAD!


----------



## mrrick (Oct 12, 2011)

BazookaAce said:


> *Welcome to XDA's 2nd "Nature Edition"!​ **BIG THINGS​*
> 
> *We'll start with "Hercules", he's 12-ft long, and weighs 900lb. He will kill you.*
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Holy hell!!! 


That liger is awesome. 
The crab is insane. 
And i want that horse. I want to ride it to the gas station. 

*ins>rt sig here*


----------



## LordManhattan (Oct 12, 2011)

From Wikipedia: 

"Herman is a German Giant Rabbit. The German Giant is a new breed of rabbit that was bred in order to produce a rabbit that could provide more meat. Herman weighs an astounding 7.7 kilograms or 17 pounds and is just under a metre long with ears alone measuring at 21 centimetres which is the total height of an average domestic rabbit. 

Hans Wagner is the owner of this supersized rabbit and says that Herman goes through just over 2 kg of food a day. The giant bunny lives in Berlin with his owner in a special oak hutch and also takes a vitamin supplement to keep him healthy. Herman munches through a bale of hay a week and his favorite snack is lettuce.

However, Herman isn't the largest rabbit in Berlin, he was beaten to the crown of the 'Berlins Biggest Bunny' contest by Rudi, who weighs a whole kilogram more than Herman."

I think this is Rudi:


----------



## LordManhattan (Oct 12, 2011)

I'll send you a truckload of killer rabbits for christmas!


----------



## LordManhattan (Oct 12, 2011)

Fine. Killer cat it is.


----------



## mrrick (Oct 12, 2011)

*insert sig here*


----------



## LordManhattan (Oct 13, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> Oh God no thanks! Don't you have any miniature animals at your deposit? Preferably cats?

Click to collapse


----------



## likeurface (Oct 13, 2011)

BazookaAce said:


>

Click to collapse



Funniest commercial ever

sent from my Swagged out EVO, and yes, b_tches be on my d_ck


----------



## LordManhattan (Oct 13, 2011)




----------



## Dirk (Oct 13, 2011)




----------



## orb3000 (Oct 13, 2011)




----------



## orb3000 (Oct 13, 2011)




----------



## orb3000 (Oct 13, 2011)

Thanks to SassiBob


----------



## iynfynity (Oct 13, 2011)

orb3000 said:


> Thanks to SassiBob

Click to collapse



made my day. xD


Sent from my SGH-T959 using XDA App


----------



## Dirk (Oct 13, 2011)




----------



## husam666 (Oct 13, 2011)




----------



## Dirk (Oct 13, 2011)

*Vancouver - A beautiful panorama:*





Click the thumbnail...!


----------



## faka tm*Sap* (Oct 13, 2011)

Next Russia president.... sad but true!


----------



## conantroutman (Oct 13, 2011)

BazookaAce said:


> Fine. Killer cat it is.

Click to collapse



Snarf??




















MODERN TOSS FTW *****ES


----------



## Dirk (Oct 13, 2011)




----------



## Omnichron (Oct 13, 2011)




----------



## Archer (Oct 13, 2011)




----------



## HaLjavshchik (Oct 13, 2011)




----------



## Archer (Oct 13, 2011)

HaLjavshchik said:


>

Click to collapse



My girlfriend said she was leaving me because of my obsession with The Monkees.  At first I thought she was joking, but then I saw her face.


----------



## sakai4eva (Oct 13, 2011)

johncmolyneux said:


> My girlfriend said she was leaving me because of my obsession with The Monkees.  At first I thought she was joking, but then I saw her face.

Click to collapse



Made me GOL.

^Giggle out loud.


----------



## Dirk (Oct 13, 2011)




----------



## sakai4eva (Oct 13, 2011)

DirkGently1 said:


>

Click to collapse



Wait... you do realize that the particular song is kinda reverse Pedobear?


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 13, 2011)




----------



## husam666 (Oct 13, 2011)




----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 13, 2011)

husam666 said:


>

Click to collapse



seems the age 40 category fits me 

Also no 24 category


----------



## husam666 (Oct 13, 2011)

second page? 
son, i am disappointed, this thread should be stickied

anyway:


----------



## Dirk (Oct 13, 2011)

*Windows 8, Do Not Want!*


----------



## husam666 (Oct 13, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


>

Click to collapse



cuz it's too mainstream


----------



## husam666 (Oct 13, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> Guys, anyone has the template for 'I don't want to live on this planet anymore.'?

Click to collapse



it's called google images


----------



## LordManhattan (Oct 13, 2011)




----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 13, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> I Googled it, all of them had captions. I need plain template.

Click to collapse



here : just put whatever you want on it: http://memegenerator.net/I-Dont-Want-To-Live-On-This-Planet-Anymore


----------



## husam666 (Oct 13, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> I Googled it, all of them had captions. I need plain template.

Click to collapse



you can look in what episode it appeared and take a screenie


----------



## husam666 (Oct 13, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> Thanks David but that still has the caption when you caption them.

Click to collapse



the Xzibit way


----------



## idavid_ (Oct 13, 2011)

Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 13, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> Probably gotta take the screenie from YouTube.

Click to collapse



DONE!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Dirk (Oct 13, 2011)

Guys, your Google-Fu is weak:






Done in 60 seconds.


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 13, 2011)

DirkGently1 said:


> Guys, your Google-Fu is weak:
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



took me less then that


----------



## idavid_ (Oct 13, 2011)

Meme generator fails... Here's another one:





Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 13, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> Wow thanks Guys! Making a meme about the **** hole I live in, brb.

Click to collapse



no thanks for me as i had the bigger better one and first


----------



## Omnichron (Oct 13, 2011)




----------



## Omnichron (Oct 13, 2011)




----------



## LordManhattan (Oct 13, 2011)

"Oh crap"


----------



## orb3000 (Oct 14, 2011)




----------



## huggs (Oct 14, 2011)




----------



## LordManhattan (Oct 14, 2011)




----------



## orb3000 (Oct 14, 2011)




----------



## sakai4eva (Oct 14, 2011)

'After watching television I have many thoughts, but I know I cannot achieve them.'



^Snark from sakai4eva because they ruined his good weekend mood: You're watching TV, dumbo. Switch your thoughts off.



Also, here's the source, also thanking reddit:

http://www.businessinsider.com/united-nations-supports-ispeak-china-india-adrian-fisk-2011-10#


----------



## Dirk (Oct 14, 2011)




----------



## Omnichron (Oct 14, 2011)




----------



## iynfynity (Oct 14, 2011)

DirkGently1 said:


>

Click to collapse



♥♥♥

10/char


----------



## conantroutman (Oct 14, 2011)

huggs said:


>

Click to collapse



Bwahahahaha 
When the the thanks button is not enough. QFT. 

Sent From My Fingers To Your Face.....


----------



## iynfynity (Oct 14, 2011)

^^^^^^

I'm 7 and what is rear entrance?


----------



## conantroutman (Oct 14, 2011)

iynfynity said:


> ^^^^^^
> 
> I'm 7 and what is rear entrance?

Click to collapse



Ask me again in ten years if you haven't already worked it out 

Sent From My Fingers To Your Face.....


----------



## Archer (Oct 14, 2011)

I'll pay my local hospital a visit and see if that's real


----------



## mrrick (Oct 14, 2011)

<3
























<3

*insert sig here*


----------



## Dirk (Oct 14, 2011)

Zooey Deschanel


----------



## Masterwork (Oct 14, 2011)




----------



## tsx777 (Oct 14, 2011)




----------



## conantroutman (Oct 14, 2011)

I think this may be my favorite photo ever 






Sent From My Fingers To Your Face.....


----------



## Dirk (Oct 14, 2011)




----------



## Archer (Oct 14, 2011)

conantroutman said:


> I think this may be my favorite photo ever
> 
> sexyhotfox.jpg

Click to collapse



That is very nice indeed.  And now this...


----------



## Dirk (Oct 14, 2011)




----------



## the_scotsman (Oct 14, 2011)

DirkGently1 said:


>

Click to collapse



ROFL!!!


----------



## tsx777 (Oct 14, 2011)

DirkGently1 said:


>

Click to collapse



Actually not cool


----------



## tsx777 (Oct 14, 2011)




----------



## Archer (Oct 14, 2011)

DirkGently1 said:


>

Click to collapse



Lol.  Make a public mockery of me, why don't you 

Actually, that's site's got about 5 gig of stuff that's not on any web pages anywhere.  It's just become online storage an hosting for other people's websites.

There's one at http://software.johnmolyneux.co.uk that may intrigue


----------



## sakai4eva (Oct 14, 2011)

johncmolyneux said:


> Lol.  Make a public mockery of me, why don't you
> 
> Actually, that's site's got about 5 gig of stuff that's not on any web pages anywhere.  It's just become online storage an hosting for other people's websites.
> 
> There's one at http://software.johnmolyneux.co.uk that may intrigue

Click to collapse



=.......................=

Another "Coming Soon" website.


----------



## Archer (Oct 14, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> =.......................=
> 
> Another "Coming Soon" website.

Click to collapse



Yeah, and seriously don't hold your breath.  I know exactly what's going there, but it's a pretty big project.


----------



## Dirk (Oct 14, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> =.......................=
> 
> Another "Coming Soon" website.

Click to collapse











I hope i'm not causing any offense here... it certainly isn't intended in any way. My apologies though if i am.



johncmolyneux said:


> Yeah, and seriously don't hold your breath.  I know exactly what's going there, but it's a pretty big project.

Click to collapse



Keep us updated!


----------



## Archer (Oct 14, 2011)

I think you really meant


----------



## Archer (Oct 14, 2011)

DirkGently1 said:


> I hope i'm not causing any offense here... it certainly isn't intended in any way. My apologies though if i am.

Click to collapse



I think you'd be a fool to come into the Hoff-topic area if you didn't have at least a minimally thick skin.  I do warn you all though that I plan to drink whiskey this evening.  Just be prepared for the fallout


----------



## LordManhattan (Oct 14, 2011)

DirkGently1 said:


>

Click to collapse


----------



## Dirk (Oct 14, 2011)

johncmolyneux said:


> I think you really meant

Click to collapse



Very good.. 



johncmolyneux said:


> ...I do warn you all though that I plan to drink whiskey this evening.  Just be prepared for the fallout

Click to collapse



I'm so tempted to go for the late night OT, piss-up... but i want to get up at 05.00 for the GP Qualifying! Don't know what to do.


----------



## sakai4eva (Oct 14, 2011)

johncmolyneux said:


> I think you'd be a fool to come into the Hoff-topic area if you didn't have at least a minimally thick skin.  I do warn you all though that I plan to drink whiskey this evening.  Just be prepared for the fallout

Click to collapse


----------



## conantroutman (Oct 14, 2011)

johncmolyneux said:


> I think you'd be a fool to come into the Hoff-topic area if you didn't have at least a minimally thick skin.  I do warn you all though that I plan to drink whiskey this evening.  Just be prepared for the fallout

Click to collapse



**_Nervously clutches banhammer...._

***_Senses incoming moral dilemma....._

****HEAD ASPLODE****


----------



## Omnichron (Oct 14, 2011)




----------



## Archer (Oct 14, 2011)

M_T_M said:


>

Click to collapse



Ouroboros

I have one tattooed on my arm.


----------



## conantroutman (Oct 14, 2011)

johncmolyneux said:


> Ouroboros
> 
> I have one tattooed on my arm.

Click to collapse



Has tattoos, obviously a.....


----------



## huggs (Oct 14, 2011)

Masterwork said:


>

Click to collapse



rip drm.

Sent from my HTC HD2 using XDA App


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 14, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> On conantroutman's sig it was.

Click to collapse



Troll 

The tapatalk on the iphone says:

Sent From My Iphone Using Tapatalk 


I know this cause i have ipod touch


----------



## conantroutman (Oct 14, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> Troll
> 
> The tapatalk on the iphone says:
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Sig is changeable.
iPod touch running iOS 5.

Troll & Traitor


Sent from my iOS5 device using Tapatalk


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 14, 2011)

conantroutman said:


> Sig is changeable.
> iPod touch running iOS 5.
> 
> Troll & Traitor
> ...

Click to collapse



ya i know.. 

But don't think u can get past your IOS trolling with me


----------



## Dirk (Oct 14, 2011)

Busted! GTFO!


----------



## conantroutman (Oct 14, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> ya i know..
> 
> But don't think u can get past your IOS trolling with me

Click to collapse








Sent From My Fingers To Your Face.....


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 14, 2011)

conantroutman said:


> Sent From My Fingers To Your Face.....

Click to collapse



Y U Fail?


----------



## conantroutman (Oct 14, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> Y U Fail?

Click to collapse









Sent From My Fingers To Your Face.....


----------



## Dirk (Oct 14, 2011)




----------



## MacaronyMax (Oct 14, 2011)

Sent from my GT-I9100 using XDA App


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 14, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Sent from my GT-I9100 using XDA App

Click to collapse



Y have an ipad??? 

At least me and controutman have ipod touches and not iphones or Oversized iphone


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 14, 2011)

M_T_M said:


> I believe your IPad is broken as the keyboard and scree should be on portrait mode on that pic...yet another reason for you to kill it with fire and get a XOOM

Click to collapse



ROFLMFAO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  


Trolololololololololololol


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 14, 2011)

M_T_M said:


> I believe your IPad is broken as the keyboard and scree should be on *landscape* mode on that pic...yet another reason for you to kill it with fire and get a XOOM

Click to collapse



BTW M_T_M fixed that for u.


----------



## Dirk (Oct 14, 2011)

*XDARama - idle hands are the devils playground....*


----------



## conantroutman (Oct 14, 2011)

I lol'd 

Sent From My Fingers To Your Face.....


----------



## MacaronyMax (Oct 14, 2011)

Me too  That's epic xD


----------



## jaszek (Oct 14, 2011)

DirkGently1 said:


>

Click to collapse



Where's hermes?


----------



## Dirk (Oct 15, 2011)

M_T_M said:


> THAT'S BRILLIANT!!!!  I approve

Click to collapse



It's amazing what one can accomplish when too drunk to use more than one eye at a time! Whoever thought binocular vision was a good idea, never had to close one eye to type legible English on a keyboard before!

Nor did they imagine it would take 15 minutes to compose one grammatically perfect sentence! 


Going to bed now as my one good eye is begininng to lose focus...


----------



## jaszek (Oct 15, 2011)

DirkGently1 said:


> Going to bed now as my one good eye is begininng to lose focus...

Click to collapse



That means u need one more beer.


----------



## Omnichron (Oct 15, 2011)




----------



## LordManhattan (Oct 15, 2011)




----------



## Archer (Oct 15, 2011)

DirkGently1 said:


>

Click to collapse



Rofl - that's brilliant.  Wait a minute... what the ????


----------



## sakai4eva (Oct 15, 2011)

DirkGently1 said:


>

Click to collapse



Where is sakai4eva?


----------



## LordManhattan (Oct 15, 2011)

Yeah, you forgot me and Sakai


----------



## I_am_Error (Oct 15, 2011)

BazookaAce said:


> Yeah, you forgot me and Sakai

Click to collapse



AND me...






-Hercules grabbed my post, and threw it at your face to be read-


----------



## Dirk (Oct 16, 2011)




----------



## xaccers (Oct 16, 2011)




----------



## xaccers (Oct 16, 2011)




----------



## conantroutman (Oct 16, 2011)

xaccers said:


>

Click to collapse


----------



## Archer (Oct 16, 2011)

WTF pics are so good they almost deserve a thread of their own!


----------



## Urabewe (Oct 16, 2011)

I think I just found my next capital venture


----------



## Urabewe (Oct 16, 2011)

You wiggity whack


----------



## Dirk (Oct 16, 2011)




----------



## Dirk (Oct 16, 2011)

*Part 2...*


----------



## dexter93 (Oct 16, 2011)

DirkGently1 said:


>

Click to collapse



Wow dirk! That's awesome!
Mind making me one?  

 ...aes eht rednu
peed morf tneS


----------



## LordManhattan (Oct 16, 2011)

Hahahah! Awesome! 



But you forgot me again


----------



## mrrick (Oct 16, 2011)

*insert sig here*


----------



## jaszek (Oct 16, 2011)

I'm Scruffy, the janitor.


----------



## Jaunzems (Oct 16, 2011)




----------



## xaccers (Oct 16, 2011)

I hope you've filled out a 27b stroke 6 to use that image.


----------



## conantroutman (Oct 16, 2011)

I always had boborone pegged as hedonism bot 

Sent From My Fingers To Your Face.....


----------



## husam666 (Oct 16, 2011)

they should've used duct tape










so true:




















Mind F***


----------



## Dirk (Oct 17, 2011)




----------



## phatmanxxl (Oct 17, 2011)

I made this, anyone else who works in retail can relate to this.


----------



## xaccers (Oct 17, 2011)

DirkGently1 said:


>

Click to collapse



That is such a cool idea!


----------



## mulletcutter (Oct 17, 2011)

DirkGently1 said:


>

Click to collapse



Looks like a sea urchin


----------



## Archer (Oct 17, 2011)

I like to keep things flowing, so it was obvious to go from that picture to...






THE CHURCH OF THE FLYING SPAGHETTI MONSTER!!!


----------



## I_am_Error (Oct 17, 2011)

johncmolyneux said:


> I like to keep things flowing, so it was obvious to go from that picture to...
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse








-Hercules grabbed my post, and threw it at your face to be read-


----------



## Dirk (Oct 17, 2011)




----------



## Dirk (Oct 17, 2011)

*Windows 8..*

..the first version designed by Fisher Price


----------



## hiu115 (Oct 17, 2011)

phatmanxxl said:


> I made this, anyone else who works in retail can relate to this.

Click to collapse



i'm starting to hate those, especially the ugly troll...


----------



## mrrick (Oct 17, 2011)

Umm





*insert sig here*


----------



## orb3000 (Oct 17, 2011)




----------



## hiu115 (Oct 17, 2011)

mrrick said:


> Umm
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



god, you don't have any shame, do you?


----------



## mrrick (Oct 17, 2011)

No, no shame that i found that awesome pic and posted it here so that everyone now knows that there is Dino porn on the webz.. You know you want to look. Uninhibit yourself and go watch some trex's have the most akward lovin's ever. Because of those little stubby arms and all. Just sayin.. 

*ins>rt sig here*


----------



## Dirk (Oct 17, 2011)




----------



## Urabewe (Oct 17, 2011)

mrrick said:


> Umm
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Pfft, I was into pterodactyl dino sex before it was cool....


----------



## hiu115 (Oct 17, 2011)

Urabewe said:


> Pfft, I was into pterodactyl dino sex before it was cool....

Click to collapse



And i was into ammonites sex... 510 generations later there were you.


----------



## Dirk (Oct 17, 2011)

Urabewe said:


> Pfft, I was into pterodactyl dino sex before it was cool....

Click to collapse



So were they. Once it became too 'mainstream' they stopped though, and we all know how that ended!


----------



## mrrick (Oct 17, 2011)

Just going to repost this here. Thanks.. 






*insert sig here*


----------



## Dirk (Oct 17, 2011)

*The UK, my home...!*






Probably best seen at night because during the day it looks like a s**t-hole!


----------



## LordManhattan (Oct 17, 2011)

hiu115 said:


> god, you don't have any shame, do you?

Click to collapse



Look at those amazing legs and tiiiny arms.. mmmmm


----------



## Urabewe (Oct 17, 2011)

DirkGently1 said:


> So were they. Once it became too 'mainstream' they stopped though, and we all know how that ended!

Click to collapse





Pffft, I was into going extinct before it was cool...

I actually think it was Emo that killed the dinosaurs.


----------



## husam666 (Oct 17, 2011)

I have the same Walkman, but different colors, the second one is a painting btw


----------



## orb3000 (Oct 18, 2011)




----------



## I_am_Error (Oct 18, 2011)

I love that shirt.






-Hercules grabbed my post, and threw it at your face to be read-


----------



## LordManhattan (Oct 18, 2011)

orb3000 said:


>

Click to collapse



I actually thought it said "Making the *phone* suck more everyday"


----------



## Shivammcool (Oct 18, 2011)

mrrick said:


> Umm
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Nice to know what you search for


Sent from my Nexus S using XDA App


----------



## mrrick (Oct 18, 2011)

Shivammcool said:


> Nice to know what you search for
> 
> 
> Sent from my Nexus S using XDA App

Click to collapse



Don't judge me

*ins>rt sig here*


----------



## huggs (Oct 18, 2011)




----------



## sakai4eva (Oct 18, 2011)

_Source_


----------



## hiu115 (Oct 18, 2011)

huggs said:


>

Click to collapse



1 cable unplugged and there you go, the internet era ends...

---------- Post added at 02:30 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:27 PM ----------




husam666 said:


> I have the same Walkman, but different colors, the second one is a painting btw

Click to collapse



i thought those were thumbdrives...


----------



## husam666 (Oct 18, 2011)

hiu115 said:


> 1 cable unplugged and there you go, the internet era ends...
> 
> ---------- Post added at 02:30 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:27 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



IKR, it's hard to tell the difference


----------



## Dirk (Oct 18, 2011)

*Ooops..*


----------



## sakai4eva (Oct 18, 2011)




----------



## hiu115 (Oct 18, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


>

Click to collapse



i can't tell if he/she is an idiot. Seriously, how can one make a review based on nothing?

i doubt they know wifi,web browsers, and homescreen. Oh and don't forget about notifications. D*ckheads...


----------



## sakai4eva (Oct 18, 2011)

hiu115 said:


> i can't tell if he/she is an idiot. Seriously, how can one make a review based on nothing?
> 
> i doubt they know wifi,web browsers, and homescreen. Oh and don't forget about notifications. D*ckheads...

Click to collapse



You missed the subtle sarcasm there. Also:






Obligatory video for dickhead/hipster.


----------



## hiu115 (Oct 18, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> You missed the subtle sarcasm

Click to collapse



i just realized... pure sarcasm


----------



## Dirk (Oct 18, 2011)

*Poor design makes my blood boil!*

Phone is supposed to be 9mm thick, or thereabouts. Great selling point, right. How thick is it really when it's in your pocket though?






Stupid, stupid design! 

Your thoughts..?


----------



## I_am_Error (Oct 18, 2011)

DirkGently1 said:


> Phone is supposed to be 9mm thick, or thereabouts. Great selling point, right. How thick is it really when it's in your pocket though?
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Personally, I think the curved design will make placing it in your pocket all the more dangerous.  I enjoy it on the nexus s though, maybe it's not as drastic as they are making it look? 

-Hercules grabbed my post, and threw it at your face to be read-


----------



## sakai4eva (Oct 18, 2011)

The curve is to make it more single-handed user friendly. We'll see.


----------



## I_am_Error (Oct 18, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> The curve is to make it more single-handed user friendly. We'll see.

Click to collapse



Bah! I use my sgs2 single handedly just fine. Even on the huge screen.

-Hercules grabbed my post, and threw it at your face to be read-


----------



## Archer (Oct 18, 2011)

I think it's very pleasing to the eye, but that's got sod all to do with practicality and functionality, so I'll reserve judgement.  I've recently noticed my SGS2 screen is starting to bleed colours at the top left.  You can't normally see it with a black notification bar, but there's a definite blue hue to it when the screen is all white.  I'll have a play with a Prime and maybe swap if I like it.


----------



## conantroutman (Oct 18, 2011)

Here's your daily toss..... 

Sent From My Fingers To Your Face.....


----------



## conantroutman (Oct 18, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> Bah! I use my sgs2 single handedly just fine. Even on the huge screen.
> 
> -Hercules grabbed my post, and threw it at your face to be read-

Click to collapse



Who let you have an S2 

What's the world coming to?

Sent From My Fingers To Your Face.....


----------



## I_am_Error (Oct 18, 2011)

conantroutman said:


> Who let you have an S2
> 
> What's the world coming to?
> 
> Sent From My Fingers To Your Face.....

Click to collapse



My service provider...when I bought it from them.  The world has been a horrible place WAY before I placed my hands on this dooms day device 

-Hercules grabbed my post, and threw it at your face to be read-


----------



## conantroutman (Oct 18, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> My service provider...when I bought it from them.  The world has been a horrible place WAY before I placed my hands on this dooms day device
> 
> -Hercules grabbed my post, and threw it at your face to be read-

Click to collapse



Thanks for the clarification  

Sent From My Fingers To Your Face.....


----------



## I_am_Error (Oct 18, 2011)

conantroutman said:


> Thanks for the clarification
> 
> Sent From My Fingers To Your Face.....

Click to collapse



No problem mate, cheers for the general concern 

-Hercules grabbed my post, and threw it at your face to be read-


----------



## Dirk (Oct 18, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> Bah! I use my sgs2 single handedly just fine. Even on the huge screen.

Click to collapse



Presumably you mean when you're browsing for naughty pictures on it?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Here's a pic my friend just sent me of his Army days, patrolling the Hong Kong/China border. They'd just recieved their new shipment of BMX bikes, used when responding to alarms along the fence-line:


----------



## sakai4eva (Oct 18, 2011)

DirkGently1 said:


> Presumably you mean when you're browsing for naughty pictures on it?
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



There was a NSFW picture of a guy watching pr0n on a tablet. He placed it on his groin, with the picture of a girl giving head. Google it yourself.


----------



## Dirk (Oct 18, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> There was a NSFW picture of a guy watching pr0n on a tablet. He placed it on his groin, with the picture of a girl giving head. Google it yourself.

Click to collapse



I think i'll skip it if it's all the same


----------



## mrrick (Oct 18, 2011)

DirkGently1 said:


> Phone is supposed to be 9mm thick, or thereabouts. Great selling point, right. How thick is it really when it's in your pocket though?
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Perfect for back pocket? 

Until you sit of course, but still.. 

Edit: this is real, click the link.. 





http://www.foxnews.com/scitech/2011/10/18/albino-cyclops-shark-is-real-experts-say/
*ins>rt sig here*


----------



## jaszek (Oct 18, 2011)

Startrails Williamsburg by Jaszek PL, on Flickr


----------



## Jaunzems (Oct 18, 2011)

THIS IS THE MOST AMAZING PHONE EVER... IN THE WORLD


----------



## I_am_Error (Oct 18, 2011)

Or most wet phone ever...






I thought this was awesome.

-Hercules grabbed my post, and threw it at your face to be read-


----------



## mrrick (Oct 18, 2011)

jaszek said:


> Startrails Williamsburg by Jaszek PL, on Flickr

Click to collapse



Now that's a quality image.. Bravo sir.. 

*ins>rt sig here*


----------



## Dirk (Oct 18, 2011)




----------



## mrrick (Oct 18, 2011)

Hardly looks curved in that shot.. 

*ins>rt sig here*


----------



## jaszek (Oct 18, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> Or most wet phone ever...
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Now that is an awesome shot. 


Sent from my iPhone 6GS using Tapatalk.


----------



## scarecrowz (Oct 18, 2011)




----------



## Archer (Oct 18, 2011)

scarecrowz said:


>

Click to collapse



monorail llama!!!!


----------



## I_am_Error (Oct 18, 2011)

jaszek said:


> Now that is an awesome shot.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone 6GS using Tapatalk.

Click to collapse



I know! I was like  wow 

-Hercules grabbed my post, and threw it at your face to be read-


----------



## LordManhattan (Oct 18, 2011)

DirkGently1 said:


>

Click to collapse



Looks cheap IMO, and guess the whole thing is made out of plastic as always.


----------



## I_am_Error (Oct 18, 2011)

DirkGently1 said:


>

Click to collapse



Eh, I don't really like it...I'm kinda glad I went with my device.  

-Hercules grabbed my post, and threw it at your face to be read-


----------



## Fokezy (Oct 18, 2011)

Lol @ Xperia Play thread today


----------



## Jaunzems (Oct 18, 2011)




----------



## LordManhattan (Oct 18, 2011)




----------



## LordManhattan (Oct 18, 2011)

Hahah, oh yeah. You can watch that clip here: (i know it's the wrong thread, but you have to watch this)

PS. *Try* to ignore the bad quality  Just try okay?


----------



## conantroutman (Oct 18, 2011)

I'm just gonna leave this here......






Sent From My Fingers To Your Face.....


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 18, 2011)

OPTIMUSxxPRIME said:


>

Click to collapse




Your Pic url isnt working 

---------- Post added at 03:08 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:07 PM ----------








There ya go 



Next time right click the picture and copy the image location


----------



## mulletcutter (Oct 19, 2011)

BazookaAce said:


>

Click to collapse



This is sparta....


----------



## Dirk (Oct 19, 2011)

Well, it's not nearly as bad as i thought! Phone is pretty sexeh!


----------



## Len (Oct 19, 2011)




----------



## Dirk (Oct 19, 2011)

*Related pictures:*


----------



## Archer (Oct 19, 2011)

Random


----------



## mrrick (Oct 19, 2011)

DirkGently said:


>

Click to collapse



I just licked my screen.. <3



*ins>rt sig here*


----------



## ClementNg23 (Oct 19, 2011)

DirkGently said:


> custom sniper rifle .jpg

Click to collapse



where do i insert ammo/ ammobox ?



edit: probs should include an image


----------



## Archer (Oct 19, 2011)

conantroutman said:


> I'm just gonna leave this here......

Click to collapse



Lol.  I <3 that cat.


----------



## sakai4eva (Oct 19, 2011)

DirkGently said:


>

Click to collapse



The barrel's exit caliber is soooo wrong...


----------



## Dirk (Oct 19, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> The barrel's exit caliber is soooo wrong...

Click to collapse



That's what i said to her last night...

No?

Get my coat shall i..?


----------



## Archer (Oct 19, 2011)

DirkGently said:


> That's what i said to her last night...
> 
> No?
> 
> Get my coat shall i..?

Click to collapse


----------



## xaccers (Oct 19, 2011)

ClementNg23 said:


> where do i insert ammo/ ammobox?

Click to collapse




In the breach, look at the stock behind the scope.
Looks like a bullpup bolt action.


----------



## Dirk (Oct 19, 2011)

Archer said:


>

Click to collapse



loool! That reminds me of the first 'meme' i ever saw. A friend was trying to explain what they were and why they were funny. I was all like 'meh' and now i'm all like 'omfgwtfbbqsauseroflcopterlolerskates'


----------



## I_am_Error (Oct 19, 2011)

DirkGently said:


> loool! That reminds me of the first 'meme' i ever saw. A friend was trying to explain what they were and why they were funny. I was all like 'meh' and now i'm all like 'omfgwtfbbqsauseroflcopterlolerskates'

Click to collapse



Those are my favorite ones  






-Hercules composed this post and threw it at your face to be read-


----------



## Archer (Oct 19, 2011)

They are both perfect


----------



## husam666 (Oct 19, 2011)

Archer said:


> Lol.  I <3 that cat.

Click to collapse







don't ask, im unfocused as f___ and idk....


----------



## Dirk (Oct 19, 2011)

Keep watching...


----------



## LordManhattan (Oct 19, 2011)

Your new avatar Dirk!


----------



## M_T_M (Oct 19, 2011)




----------



## Dirk (Oct 19, 2011)

Lol, where did you find that? 

If there were any sort of decent picture that could go along with the name, i'd prefer that... but there isn't! I should have gone with a Discworld character instead as they've been well illustrated. Incidentally, i dropped the HL2 'Lambda' as i've given up hope of ever seeing HL3. 

Farnsworth will do instead though!


----------



## husam666 (Oct 19, 2011)

DirkGently said:


> Lol, where did you find that?
> 
> If there were any sort of decent picture that could go along with the name, i'd prefer that... but there isn't! I should have gone with a Discworld character instead as they've been well illustrated. Incidentally, i dropped the HL2 'Lambda' as i've given up hope of ever seeing HL3.
> 
> Farnsworth will do instead though!

Click to collapse



where did the 1 go?


----------



## LordManhattan (Oct 19, 2011)

Here! 

http://tranzorz3d.deviantart.com/art/Professor-Hubert-J-Farnsworth-257243577

---------- Post added at 04:18 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:17 PM ----------


----------



## conantroutman (Oct 19, 2011)

M_T_M said:


>

Click to collapse


----------



## MacaronyMax (Oct 19, 2011)




----------



## conantroutman (Oct 19, 2011)




----------



## Dirk (Oct 19, 2011)

husam666 said:


> where did the 1 go?

Click to collapse



Dunno, lost it i guess 

I should be more careful, huh?



@ BA, that is so creative. I'm amazed what people can come up with. I wonder if he'll do the other characters too.


----------



## husam666 (Oct 19, 2011)

DirkGently said:


> Dunno, lost it i guess
> 
> I should be more careful, huh?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



wait a sec, you have 2 10 stars too


----------



## Dirk (Oct 19, 2011)




----------



## Dirk (Oct 19, 2011)

husam666 said:


> wait a sec, you have 2 10 stars too

Click to collapse



Don't make me post an inimitable, 4 page drunken ramble just to prove that i am me!


----------



## MacaronyMax (Oct 19, 2011)




----------



## husam666 (Oct 19, 2011)

DirkGently said:


> Don't make me post an inimitable, 4 page drunken ramble just to prove that i am me!

Click to collapse



lol, alrighty dude 

btw thx again for the music you gave me, im addicted to some of the songs now


----------



## Dirk (Oct 19, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


>

Click to collapse



JCM already has a new one so you could use his...?


----------



## Dirk (Oct 19, 2011)

husam666 said:


> lol, alrighty dude
> 
> btw thx again for the music you gave me, im addicted to some of the songs now

Click to collapse



NP mate, some good stuff there worth sharing. Anything in particular grabbed your attention?


----------



## Babydollll (Oct 19, 2011)

conantroutman said:


> Sent From My Fingers To Your Face.....

Click to collapse



I just stole that. Thank you.

It's a tablet dammit! Not a BIG phone....


----------



## husam666 (Oct 19, 2011)

DirkGently said:


> NP mate, some good stuff there worth sharing. Anything in particular grabbed your attention?

Click to collapse



yes, the band "Hole" and that song "Keep your hands to yourself" by "Georgia Satellite"  makes me laugh everytime i listen to it, and of course The Smashing Pumpkins are awesome, some others that I forgot their names and too lazy to remember


----------



## conantroutman (Oct 19, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


>

Click to collapse








Sent From My Fingers To Your Face.....


----------



## Dirk (Oct 19, 2011)

husam666 said:


> yes, the band "Hole" and that song "Keep your hands to yourself" by "Georgia Satellite"  makes me laugh everytime i listen to it, and of course The Smashing Pumpkins are awesome, some others that I forgot their names and too lazy to remember

Click to collapse



I like to think it was Billy Corgan's input in 'Celebrity Skin' made it the great album that it was. Anyway, glad you're enjoying them!


----------



## conantroutman (Oct 19, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> ^wow an actual pic of Conan! Problem?

Click to collapse



Man, I wish I was that handsome....

Sent From My Fingers To Your Face.....


----------



## Dirk (Oct 19, 2011)

ignore........

Just noticed M_T_M *is* one of the cool kids with a Futurama Avatar!

Kudos my friend.


----------



## MacaronyMax (Oct 19, 2011)

Lmao,  I. May go zoidberg or nibbler later  


conantroutman said:


> Sent From My Fingers To Your Face.....

Click to collapse





Sent from my GT-I9100 using XDA App


----------



## M_T_M (Oct 19, 2011)

DirkGently said:


> ignore........
> 
> Just noticed M_T_M *is* one of the cool kids with a Futurama Avatar!
> 
> Kudos my friend.

Click to collapse


----------



## husam666 (Oct 19, 2011)

gonna make a research about them later 
anyway:






---------- Post added at 09:06 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:24 PM ----------

interesting article about how music taste and IQ/SAT results are related, we are all in the green 







source: http://www.noiseaddicts.com/2009/03/music-makes-you-dumb-intelligent/


----------



## idavid_ (Oct 19, 2011)

Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e


----------



## 4silvertooth (Oct 19, 2011)

idavid_ said:


> Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e

Click to collapse



Bug.
That doesn't work on my phone.


----------



## phatmanxxl (Oct 19, 2011)




----------



## husam666 (Oct 19, 2011)

idavid_ said:


> Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e

Click to collapse



actually it will only speed up the progress bar but the download speed will remain the same


----------



## phatmanxxl (Oct 19, 2011)

idavid_ said:


> Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e

Click to collapse



I tried it, it works. I was shaking the monitor too.


----------



## Dirk (Oct 19, 2011)

phatmanxxl said:


> I tried it, it works. I was shaking the monitor too.

Click to collapse



You gotta tap the top like a ketchup bottle!


----------



## conantroutman (Oct 19, 2011)

Sent From My Fingers To Your Face.....


----------



## Dirk (Oct 19, 2011)

conantroutman said:


> Sent From My Fingers To Your Face.....

Click to collapse



Wow, bargain! I'll have a Pepperoni Plus the size of Wembley Stadium please.


----------



## husam666 (Oct 19, 2011)

how awesome is this


----------



## MacaronyMax (Oct 19, 2011)

XD  that's amazing!  I want! !!!





husam666 said:


> how awesome is this

Click to collapse





Sent from my GT-I9100 using XDA App


----------



## husam666 (Oct 19, 2011)




----------



## Urabewe (Oct 19, 2011)

DirkGently said:


> I'd have to check, but didn't both Moist Von Lipwig and Otto Chriek, come from Uberwald? Otto especially makes me laugh, his labour of love reducing him to a pile of ashes whenever he takes a picture.
> 
> I read 'Snuff' at the weekend and it was excellent! A new Discworld book is one of those rare joys, to be savoured and enjoyed.
> 
> Always nice to meet fellow fans.

Click to collapse



That it is, I am hard pressed to say which character is my favorite. In all actuality I think Twoflower is probably in a good race with the bursar... the vampires are great, which book is it that has the witches and the vampires are trying to be more human, granny weatherwax is missing? I use to hate granny stories that one though made me love her and her attitude. Favorite books though out of what I have read are of course color of magic, small gods, the fifth continent and moving pictures. All vampires come from uberwald, still not sure if that's the territory of klatch or not, wasn't twoflower from there as well?

Now, if you like Pratchett do you like Douglas Adams as well?


----------



## xaccers (Oct 19, 2011)

Urabewe said:


> That it is, I am hard pressed to say which character is my favorite. In all actuality I think Twoflower is probably in a good race with the bursar... the vampires are great, which book is it that has the witches and the vampires are trying to be more human, granny weatherwax is missing? I use to hate granny stories that one though made me love her and her attitude. Favorite books though out of what I have read are of course color of magic, small gods, the fifth continent and moving pictures. All vampires come from uberwald, still not sure if that's the territory of klatch or not, wasn't twoflower from there as well?
> 
> Now, if you like Pratchett do you like Douglas Adams as well?

Click to collapse



Twoflower was from the Counterweight Continent.
Uberworld is near the hub with the ramtops, hence the links with the Witches.
Klatch (known for their coffee that makes you knurd) is by the coast.
Somewhere I have a map of Ankh-morpork, The Discworld, and I think even Death's domain.






Despite loving the radio show, tv show and even the film, I never could get into the HHGTTG books.


PS The turtle moves


----------



## Urabewe (Oct 19, 2011)

xaccers said:


> Twoflower was from the Counterweight Continent.
> Uberworld is near the hub with the ramtops, hence the links with the Witches.
> Klatch (known for their coffee that makes you knurd) is by the coast.
> Somewhere I have a map of Ankh-morpork, The Discworld, and I think even Death's domain.
> ...

Click to collapse



Sniff... I love you guys..... LOL, it is so nice to see fans of Pratchett. So my geography is a bit off I admit, I remember the days when there were no maps of discworld... oh and death of rats is another of my favorites. Squeak? Wish I had Rincewind's luggage... or ability to evade death, love the fact his hourglass has curves and even goes back up before going down again... so awesome.

HHGTTG books are killer, BBC TV series is killer, Radio series is killer, the movie with Mos Def as Ford Prefect.... utter rubbish


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 19, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


>

Click to collapse


----------



## xaccers (Oct 19, 2011)

Urabewe said:


> Sniff... I love you guys..... LOL, it is so nice to see fans of Pratchett. So my geography is a bit off I admit, I remember the days when there were no maps of discworld... oh and death of rats is another of my favorites. Squeak? Wish I had Rincewind's luggage... or ability to evade death, love the fact his hourglass has curves and even goes back up before going down again... so awesome.
> 
> HHGTTG books are killer, BBC TV series is killer, Radio series is killer, the movie with Mos Def as Ford Prefect.... utter rubbish

Click to collapse



Death of Rats is one of my favs too.
Sir Terry is such a nice bloke, he came to Portsmouth once in the mid 90s for a book signing. There were so many people to see him that when the bookshop closed for the day he just stood outside so that he could get to everyone.

As for the HHGTTG film, I enjoyed it, but I agree the casting was wrong in so many ways, and changing the narrator's lines to be more PC was wrong.
The little touches I liked, such as the original Marvin and Simon Jones, and of course Douglas at the end. People forget it was mostly his script.


----------



## Urabewe (Oct 20, 2011)

xaccers said:


> Death of Rats is one of my favs too.
> Sir Terry is such a nice bloke, he came to Portsmouth once in the mid 90s for a book signing. There were so many people to see him that when the bookshop closed for the day he just stood outside so that he could get to everyone.
> 
> As for the HHGTTG film, I enjoyed it, but I agree the casting was wrong in so many ways, and changing the narrator's lines to be more PC was wrong.
> The little touches I liked, such as the original Marvin and Simon Jones, and of course Douglas at the end. People forget it was mostly his script.

Click to collapse



Yes I know it was but, changed for the worse, did they even show the restaurant at the end of the universe or the Scrabble pieces? "Do people want fire that can be fitted nasally?" Bwahahaha classic!

That was very nice of him to stay after, I always got the feeling that Sir Terry as I will now call him (I am a dirty American dog but, I loves some Discworld) was thankful for his audience. 

Now a bit if sadness, I had a huge discworld collection hardback collectors editions, paperbacks the works... they were stored in a bin where that bin is, I have no clue.... 3 moves later I lost one of the most precious things in my entire inventory. Was a sad day when I went to read a nice tale about Cohen then.... much to my dismay, there were no discworld tales at all...

Original Marvin FTW

Stupid xda app wont let me post Marvin's pic so here is death with his kitties... a voice that sounds like coffin lids being slammed, or two tombstones being rubbed together...


----------



## LordManhattan (Oct 20, 2011)

My face when i get a "Thanks"


----------



## phatmanxxl (Oct 20, 2011)

Me when someone thanks me.


----------



## huggs (Oct 20, 2011)




----------



## phburks (Oct 20, 2011)

huggs said:


>

Click to collapse



Haha! That's awesome.


----------



## Urabewe (Oct 20, 2011)

huggs said:


>

Click to collapse



Tried that once, just confused her, never got my sandwich. What she was doing out of the kitchen in the first place I will never know.


----------



## huggs (Oct 20, 2011)

See now there was your problem, she wasn't in the kitchen. Next time try:
$ cd /home/kitchen
$ sudo make ./sandwich


----------



## LordManhattan (Oct 20, 2011)

- Macs are for those who don't want to know why their computer works.
- Linux is for those who want to know why their computer works.
- DOS is for those who want to know why their computer doesn't work.
- Windows is for those who don't want to know why their computer doesn't work.

And since this is the image thread, so here's a random image!


----------



## Urabewe (Oct 20, 2011)

huggs said:


> See now there was your problem, she wasn't in the kitchen. Next time try:
> $ cd /home/kitchen
> $ sudo make ./sandwich

Click to collapse



$ mv girlfriendsandwich.sh ~/kitchen
$ cd ~/kitchen
$ sudo ./girlfriendsandwich.sh

Would be required gotta put her in her place... plus no way that girl was anything more than a premade script....

or

$ mv girlfriend ~/kitchen
$ cd ~/kitchen
$ sudo ./sandwich.sh

Girlfriend is required in kitchen to run sandwich script


----------



## newter55 (Oct 20, 2011)

DirkGently said:


> You gotta tap the top like a ketchup bottle!

Click to collapse



Silly Dirk, you know you tap the side to get ketchup to pour.

http://db.tt/3DHlHzit

Sorry for that link. got a security error trying to.upload image....perhaps I should be in the drunk.thread. :/


----------



## huggs (Oct 20, 2011)

Urabewe said:


> $ mv girlfriendsandwich.sh ~/kitchen
> $ cd ~/kitchen
> $ sudo ./girlfriendsandwich.sh
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



If women ran on linux, the world would be such a better place.
I'd never get an iGirlfriend, if Apple made women, you'd have to pay her $4.99 to make you a sandwich, and you wouldn't be allowed to decide what you want on it.
If she was made by Microsoft, she'd crash before she got to the kitchen and you'd end up going to bed hungry.


----------



## jaszek (Oct 20, 2011)




----------



## Dirk (Oct 20, 2011)

Urabewe said:


> ...
> 
> Now, if you like Pratchett do you like Douglas Adams as well?

Click to collapse



Check my username.. 







Wendy, i'm home!


----------



## Urabewe (Oct 20, 2011)

huggs said:


> If women ran on linux, the world would be such a better place.
> I'd never get an iGirlfriend, if Apple made women, you'd have to pay her $4.99 to make you a sandwich, and you wouldn't be allowed to decide what you want on it.
> If she was made by Microsoft, she'd crash before she got to the kitchen and you'd end up going to bed hungry.

Click to collapse



Oh yeah, if only you could build a girl from source, pick what features you want...


----------



## Dirk (Oct 20, 2011)

Urabewe said:


> Oh yeah, if only you could build a girl from source, pick what features you want...

Click to collapse



But then they wouldn't be able to walk...


----------



## Urabewe (Oct 20, 2011)

DirkGently said:


> But then they wouldn't be able to walk...

Click to collapse



Ability to walk allows them to leave the kitchen, feature not installed....


----------



## husam666 (Oct 20, 2011)

*i don't want to live on this planet anymore*

---------- Post added at 09:51 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:34 AM ----------

for all them kids in here


----------



## Archer (Oct 20, 2011)




----------



## conantroutman (Oct 20, 2011)

Man Vs. Sofa. 






Sent From My Fingers To Your Face.....


----------



## I_am_Error (Oct 20, 2011)

Am I the only one who finds some books for sale in the market ridiculously overpriced? 

-Hercules composed this post and threw it at your face to be read-


----------



## Dirk (Oct 20, 2011)

conantroutman said:


> Man Vs. Sofa.

Click to collapse



Epic destruction!


----------



## I_am_Error (Oct 20, 2011)

DirkGently said:


> ^^ Epic destruction!

Click to collapse



What was that movie called?! I think it's when mars attacks but I think I'm wrong. 






-Hercules composed this post and threw it at your face to be read-


----------



## Dirk (Oct 20, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> ...
> 
> Am I the only one who finds some books for sale in the market ridiculously overpriced?

Click to collapse



E-books do have ludicrous pricing generally. It's no better on Amazon.



I_am_Error said:


> What was that movie called?! I think it's when mars attacks but I think I'm wrong.

Click to collapse



Mars Attacks it was. So many laugh-out-loud moments. "We come in peace.." pew-pew-pew..


----------



## husam666 (Oct 20, 2011)




----------



## Dirk (Oct 20, 2011)

*This is too good...*


----------



## Urabewe (Oct 20, 2011)

conantroutman said:


> Man Vs. Sofa.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



The instigator, the door, sits by laughing...


----------



## Dirk (Oct 20, 2011)




----------



## conantroutman (Oct 20, 2011)

Sent From My Fingers To Your Face.....


----------



## Urabewe (Oct 20, 2011)

DirkGently said:


>

Click to collapse



I see that and raise you a....


----------



## conantroutman (Oct 20, 2011)

M_T_M said:


> Who won?
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



It was close at the beginning but I had the stamina to gain the upper hand. 

Sent From My Fingers To Your Face.....


----------



## Urabewe (Oct 20, 2011)

If only job interviews went this way...


----------



## LordManhattan (Oct 20, 2011)

conantroutman said:


> Sent From My Fingers To Your Face.....

Click to collapse



I would so watch it!


----------



## hiu115 (Oct 20, 2011)

Urabewe said:


> If only job interviews went this way...

Click to collapse



LOLZ... 

the last answer, is the BEST one you can say!!! WARNING: do not try this in real life or you will be banned in 17 different companies...


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 20, 2011)

Urabewe said:


> If only job interviews went this way...

Click to collapse



LOL took me a little bit to adjust to the small size of the text but was able to read it all  

That would be awesome if interviews went like that.


----------



## conantroutman (Oct 20, 2011)

M_T_M said:


> proof that this is you posting this message and not the couch impersonaiting you or this conversation never occurred

Click to collapse








Obvious couch is obvious.....


----------



## I_am_Error (Oct 20, 2011)

conantroutman said:


> Obvious couch is obvious.....

Click to collapse



Awesome couch is awesome. Is that your replacement? 

-Hercules composed this post and threw it at your face to be read-


----------



## Archer (Oct 20, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> Awesome couch is awesome.

Click to collapse



Correct reply is correct!!!


----------



## I_am_Error (Oct 20, 2011)

Archer said:


> Correct reply is correct!!!

Click to collapse



If he doesn't get that as a new couch he loses 10k awesome points. 

Or he could get this:






-Hercules composed this post and threw it at your face to be read-


----------



## Archer (Oct 20, 2011)

Obviously, that's no space invader couch, but they're pretty sweet!


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 20, 2011)

Archer said:


> Obviously, that's no space invader couch, but they're pretty sweet!

Click to collapse


----------



## I_am_Error (Oct 20, 2011)

M_T_M said:


> Only Archer "I" Know!!
> Sean Archer

Click to collapse



Only archer I know..

Robin hood:






-Hercules composed this post and threw it at your face to be read-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Oct 20, 2011)

Only Archer I know

http://forum.xda-developers.com/member.php?u=1071274


----------



## Dirk (Oct 20, 2011)




----------



## xaccers (Oct 20, 2011)

conantroutman said:


> Man Vs. Sofa.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Did it drop any good loot?


----------



## Dirk (Oct 20, 2011)

xaccers said:


> Did it drop any good loot?

Click to collapse



A hammer, saw and stanley knife, apparently! Must have been under the cushions.


----------



## conantroutman (Oct 20, 2011)

xaccers said:


> Did it drop any good loot?

Click to collapse



No but I got +8 man exp points. 
I'm nearly at level 2 

I wish I could afford the space invader couch......

Sent From My Fingers To Your Face.....


----------



## Dirk (Oct 20, 2011)




----------



## mrrick (Oct 20, 2011)

DirkGently said:


>

Click to collapse



How? 

That sh!t cray 



*ins>rt sig here*


----------



## Dirk (Oct 20, 2011)

mrrick said:


> How?
> 
> That sh!t cray
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Yeah, it's amazing what you can grow on trees these days! 

The roads pretty awesome too.


----------



## xaccers (Oct 20, 2011)

DirkGently said:


> A hammer, saw and stanley knife, apparently! Must have been under the cushions.

Click to collapse



Pah DC10's tend to fall out of the sky.

L1011's have ghosts protecting them






*sigh* I miss BCal.


----------



## MaBlo (Oct 20, 2011)

Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda premium

Damn xda app messing up stuff.


----------



## husam666 (Oct 20, 2011)




----------



## Archer (Oct 20, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> Only archer I know..

Click to collapse



Do yourself a favour and watch this quality TV...


----------



## husam666 (Oct 20, 2011)




----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 20, 2011)

Archer said:


> Do yourself a favour and watch this quality TV...

Click to collapse



I love archer. I want more of season 3 though


----------



## Archer (Oct 20, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> I love archer.

Click to collapse



To know me is to love me  

Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda premium


----------



## the_scotsman (Oct 21, 2011)




----------



## Dirk (Oct 21, 2011)

*What nature made, what man made, and what we created to destroy it..*


----------



## Archer (Oct 21, 2011)




----------



## Dirk (Oct 21, 2011)




----------



## husam666 (Oct 21, 2011)

Don't you just love duct tape?


----------



## the_scotsman (Oct 21, 2011)

DirkGently said:


>

Click to collapse



Love this one...flying is a fascination of mine...something about flying over countries you'll never set foot in, but you can make out streets and houses at night, all lit up with the orange glow of street lights... absolutely fascinates me...




DirkGently said:


>

Click to collapse



The sheer power to lift that much water is mind blowing


----------



## Dirk (Oct 21, 2011)

the_scotsman said:


> ....
> 
> The sheer power to lift that much water is mind blowing

Click to collapse



And yet a teeny, tiny fraction of the power that one tectonic plate shift has, unleashing the likes of the 2004 Boxing Day, and more recent Japan, Tsunamis! I think it's about time we eradicated the nukes from the worlds arsenals though. It's totally ridiculous having these things laying around.


----------



## xaccers (Oct 21, 2011)

DirkGently said:


> And yet a teeny, tiny fraction of the power that one tectonic plate shift has, unleashing the likes of the 2004 Boxing Day, and more recent Japan, Tsunamis! I think it's about time we eradicated the nukes from the worlds arsenals though. It's totally ridiculous having these things laying around.

Click to collapse



But think of the asteroids... Or naughty aliens...


----------



## Urabewe (Oct 21, 2011)

the_scotsman said:


> The sheer power to lift that much water is mind blowing

Click to collapse



Millions of atomic explosions every second inside of our sun all in an effort to fight the force of gravity. Stars so big a million suns could fit inside, imagine the sheer power of such an unfathomable object. One cant even begin to grasp how large or how much power comes from these stars. The power in a gamma ray burst no one can imagine, we can pretend but, our minds can't possibly grasp such an immense amount of energy. We know what 10 to the 27th power is... but we have no clue what it actually means or how massive it actually is. 

Now on another note, i say we roll the dice and take all the nuclear weapons in the world and either

A: Make a nice new crater in the moon, or split it in half not sure...

B: Pull a Superman and toss them into the sun and hope it doesn't cause it to implode...

It won't let me upload a pic.... security error, imagine the sheer power of a security error... I mean...


----------



## Archer (Oct 21, 2011)

A "working" gif I just made.  Gonna make a png version for all my Android apps.  I like the infinity shape it makes, suggesting "Hey, this may take a while".


----------



## Dirk (Oct 21, 2011)

Archer said:


> A "working" gif I just made.  Gonna make a png version for all my Android apps.  I like the infinity shape it makes, suggesting "Hey, this may take a while".

Click to collapse



Very good! So when are you gonna spill the beans about your upcoming projects? I take it you've been doing some Android development, and is 'Archer' going to be your dev studio moniker?

The internet throught the eyes of the elderly:


----------



## Archer (Oct 21, 2011)

M_T_M said:


> The forever alone has finally gotten married

Click to collapse


----------



## phatmanxxl (Oct 21, 2011)




----------



## Dirk (Oct 21, 2011)




----------



## Archer (Oct 21, 2011)

DirkGently said:


> Very good! So when are you gonna spill the beans about your upcoming projects? I take it you've been doing some Android development, and is 'Archer' going to be your dev studio moniker?
> 
> The internet throught the eyes of the elderly:

Click to collapse



Hahaha I guess I'm old then 

Can't spill anything yet.  I'll be asking for beta volunteers on here for app & stress testing (web server) in maybe a month.  And yes, Archer is the "studio" name for my Android stuff.  A mate came up with the logo for me a while back and I've been itching to use it!  It was gonna be Windows Mobile, but then Android took over my life.  I'm just a big Google slut.

Here's another slut...


----------



## M_T_M (Oct 21, 2011)




----------



## Dirk (Oct 21, 2011)

Archer said:


> Hahaha I guess I'm old then
> 
> Can't spill anything yet.  I'll be asking for beta volunteers on here for app & stress testing (web server) in maybe a month.  And yes, Archer is the "studio" name for my Android stuff.  A mate came up with the logo for me a while back and I've been itching to use it!  It was gonna be Windows Mobile, but then Android took over my life.  I'm just a big Google slut.
> 
> Here's another slut...

Click to collapse



Looking forward to your work. If there's anything i can do to help, don't hesitate to ask.


----------



## Archer (Oct 21, 2011)

DirkGently said:


> Looking forward to your work. If there's anything i can do to help, don't hesitate to ask.

Click to collapse



I certainly will - cheers mate


----------



## Dirk (Oct 21, 2011)




----------



## M_T_M (Oct 21, 2011)




----------



## sakai4eva (Oct 21, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Sent from my GT-I9100 using XDA App

Click to collapse



OMG! Is that a Maxipad? 






*would've linked to original video, but having Steve watching the thing? Priceless.


----------



## sakai4eva (Oct 21, 2011)

Archer said:


> Hahaha I guess I'm old then
> 
> Can't spill anything yet.  I'll be asking for beta volunteers on here for app & stress testing (web server) in maybe a month.  And yes, Archer is the "studio" name for my Android stuff.  A mate came up with the logo for me a while back and I've been itching to use it!  It was gonna be Windows Mobile, but then Android took over my life.  I'm just a big Google slut.
> 
> Here's another slut...

Click to collapse


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 21, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> OMG! Is that a Maxipad?

Click to collapse



LMFAO!!!

Awesome Sakai!!!


----------



## husam666 (Oct 21, 2011)




----------



## husam666 (Oct 21, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> OMG! Is that a Maxipad?
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Bwahahahaha


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 21, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> OMG! Is that a Maxipad?
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Before when i posted i didn't bother watching the video and now i understand the maxipad joke.


But its actually too Jokes in one!!! 


Max's Ipad= Maxipad


----------



## orb3000 (Oct 21, 2011)




----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 21, 2011)

orb3000 said:


>

Click to collapse



Hmmm

This looks like a good idea to get something i want...


----------



## Dirk (Oct 21, 2011)

orb3000 said:


>

Click to collapse



Simply awesome. Thanks!


----------



## husam666 (Oct 21, 2011)




----------



## orb3000 (Oct 21, 2011)




----------



## newter55 (Oct 21, 2011)

Awesome!!!


----------



## husam666 (Oct 22, 2011)




----------



## idavid_ (Oct 22, 2011)

Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e


----------



## conantroutman (Oct 22, 2011)

Forever alone monkey is forever alone. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Sent From My Fingers To Your Face.....


----------



## husam666 (Oct 22, 2011)




----------



## conantroutman (Oct 22, 2011)

Sent From My Fingers To Your Face.....


----------



## MacaronyMax (Oct 22, 2011)

Rofl! I wonder if it's real , And I like the way he framed it  XDXD


----------



## husam666 (Oct 23, 2011)

---------- Post added at 02:19 AM ---------- Previous post was at 01:41 AM ----------


----------



## conantroutman (Oct 23, 2011)

One of my favourite books, now in  lolcat format. 





Also this head asploder...





Sent From My Fingers To Your Face.....


----------



## Dirk (Oct 23, 2011)




----------



## conantroutman (Oct 23, 2011)

DirkGently said:


> magnet hi jinx.jpg

Click to collapse



 How terribly awesome....


----------



## Dirk (Oct 23, 2011)




----------



## conantroutman (Oct 23, 2011)

Sent From My Fingers To Your Face.....


----------



## Dirk (Oct 23, 2011)




----------



## husam666 (Oct 23, 2011)




----------



## xaccers (Oct 24, 2011)




----------



## I_am_Error (Oct 24, 2011)

-Hercules composed this post and threw it at your face to be read-


----------



## Dirk (Oct 24, 2011)




----------



## iynfynity (Oct 24, 2011)




----------



## Archer (Oct 24, 2011)

Someone mentioned The Matrix in the film thread.  Posting this picture was..... inevitable.


----------



## Dirk (Oct 24, 2011)

I wonder how many people have seen both The Matrix and V For Vendetta without realising it's the same actor? (Hugo Weaving)


----------



## Archer (Oct 24, 2011)

DirkGently said:


> I wonder how many people have seen both The Matrix and V For Vendetta without realising it's the same actor? (Hugo Weaving)

Click to collapse



Or some of his other films too


----------



## I_am_Error (Oct 24, 2011)

Archer said:


> Or some of his other films too

Click to collapse



O.O Wth. My mind....my mind...it hurts. 






-Hercules composed this post and threw it at your face to be read-


----------



## Archer (Oct 24, 2011)

There is nothing wrong with this at all, unless you've got a filthy mind.


----------



## husam666 (Oct 24, 2011)




----------



## hiu115 (Oct 24, 2011)

DirkGently said:


> And yet a teeny, tiny fraction of the power that one tectonic plate shift has, unleashing the likes of the 2004 Boxing Day, and more recent Japan, Tsunamis! I think it's about time we eradicated the nukes from the worlds arsenals though. It's totally ridiculous having these things laying around.

Click to collapse



For some reason I agree with you... they stored it for a possible war. The bomb we see is in 1950s. Imagine it exploded in the nano age, a flash of light tearing through the atmosphere with destructive effects...

Sent from my Nexus One *not* using xda premium


----------



## butyok13 (Oct 24, 2011)

http://www.funpic.hu/hu/kategoriak/fura-emberek/35299_kep


----------



## hiu115 (Oct 24, 2011)

husam666 said:


>

Click to collapse



Ooo, is it the end of the war in Iraq?

And the unborn baby says his first sentence... "welcome home daddy". WTF???

Sent from my Nexus One *not* using xda premium


----------



## Dirk (Oct 24, 2011)

/fail


----------



## husam666 (Oct 24, 2011)

[email protected]


----------



## Archer (Oct 24, 2011)




----------



## Dirk (Oct 24, 2011)

*Zoom & Enhance*


----------



## orb3000 (Oct 24, 2011)

*Sad true...*


----------



## mrrick (Oct 24, 2011)

*insert sig here*


----------



## Dirk (Oct 25, 2011)




----------



## MacaronyMax (Oct 25, 2011)




----------



## xaccers (Oct 25, 2011)




----------



## husam666 (Oct 25, 2011)

and a different one


----------



## MacaronyMax (Oct 25, 2011)

Lmao hus, Also that first one was posted by 'See More' on FB Damn you for posting it here before me  Wow it's scary though xD


----------



## husam666 (Oct 25, 2011)

yup lol 











Best definition so far:





---------- Post added at 04:15 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:44 PM ----------

do you think this will work?


----------



## deliriousDroid (Oct 25, 2011)

husam666 said:


> yup lol
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Okay hus, let's try that Facebook password one. Since your friends already know you as a troll I will make the status. And you comment after with ******* it works.  

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## husam666 (Oct 25, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> Okay hus, let's try that Facebook password one. Since your friends already know you as a troll I will make the status. And you comment after with ******* it works.
> 
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'

Click to collapse



alright, I tried mine, my friends are smart 

there is one who made a status with his password, but he deleted it instantly


----------



## deliriousDroid (Oct 25, 2011)

husam666 said:


> alright, I tried mine, my friends are smart
> 
> there is one who made a status with his password, but he deleted it instantly

Click to collapse



Aight made mine now to. Get trolling

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## hiu115 (Oct 25, 2011)

xaccers said:


>

Click to collapse



I guess the "friend" impregnated the red girl. Blue man's face more like the troll on icanhazcheeseburger.

Sent from my Nexus One *not* using xda premium


----------



## idavid_ (Oct 25, 2011)

husam666 said:


> alright, I tried mine, my friends are smart
> 
> there is one who made a status with his password, but he deleted it instantly

Click to collapse



Helped you a bit  

Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e


----------



## husam666 (Oct 25, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> Aight made mine now to. Get trolling
> 
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'

Click to collapse



okay


----------



## MacaronyMax (Oct 25, 2011)

Commented on the status


----------



## LordManhattan (Oct 25, 2011)

---------- Post added at 02:00 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:59 PM ----------

M_T_M finally did it!


----------



## deliriousDroid (Oct 25, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Commented on the status

Click to collapse



Thanks, but looks like everyone around here is working, so it might be a bit before anyone falls for it.lol

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## LordManhattan (Oct 25, 2011)




----------



## Urabewe (Oct 25, 2011)

I love schrodinger's kitty...

I don't like how mah pics get resized....


----------



## husam666 (Oct 25, 2011)

Urabewe said:


> I love schrodinger's kitty...
> 
> I don't like how mah pics get resized....

Click to collapse



edit nvm ...


----------



## Urabewe (Oct 25, 2011)

This actually happened... I now need therapy to cope....


----------



## husam666 (Oct 25, 2011)

Urabewe said:


> This actually happened... I now need therapy to cope....

Click to collapse



at least the milk wasn't tart


----------



## xaccers (Oct 25, 2011)

Urabewe said:


> This actually happened... I now need therapy to cope....

Click to collapse



I used to work shifts for a managed host service, nights were fun watching DVDs and playing online games, but by 6am you needed a boost, so they provided cereal for breakfast.
Problem was, people would use the milk to make tea/coffee during the day, not put the milk back in the fridge, then after being out on the side getting nice and warm, some helpful soul would put it back in the fridge.
Several tims on a Monday morning, I'd use the last of the cereal only to poor off milk onto it.
I'm anosmic supertaster (there's an oxymoron), so the first I'd know about it would be when I took a mouthful.
Heightened taste plus sour milk = not a happy Xaccers


----------



## conantroutman (Oct 25, 2011)

xaccers said:


> Heightened taste plus sour milk = not a happy Xaccers

Click to collapse



Eugh... 

Reminds me of the time I saw a guy coming out of a shop and opening up a milkshake, gulping it down only to spew it straight back up all over himself because it was rancid... 

I lol'd.......


----------



## Urabewe (Oct 25, 2011)

xaccers said:


> I used to work shifts for a managed host service, nights were fun watching DVDs and playing online games, but by 6am you needed a boost, so they provided cereal for breakfast.
> Problem was, people would use the milk to make tea/coffee during the day, not put the milk back in the fridge, then after being out on the side getting nice and warm, some helpful soul would put it back in the fridge.
> Several tims on a Monday morning, I'd use the last of the cereal only to poor off milk onto it.
> I'm anosmic supertaster (there's an oxymoron), so the first I'd know about it would be when I took a mouthful.
> Heightened taste plus sour milk = not a happy Xaccers

Click to collapse



Ok now I dont feel so bad... you need a good therapist? I know one that deals in milk related stress disorders...


----------



## Dirk (Oct 25, 2011)

Carved from a world record holding Pumpkin and all the off-cuts re-used to form the sculpture!

http://www.nybg.org/plant-talk/2011/10/around-the-garden/zombies-in-the-garden/


----------



## xaccers (Oct 25, 2011)

Urabewe said:


> Ok now I dont feel so bad... you need a good therapist? I know one that deals in milk related stress disorders...

Click to collapse



I know someone who could use such a specialist.
She claims to be lactose intollerant, but has never been tested.
Buys lactase tablets off the internet (we think they're actually caffeine pills)
Often forgets and has icecream etc without any ill effects.


----------



## orb3000 (Oct 25, 2011)




----------



## husam666 (Oct 25, 2011)

guess who's 15th birthday it is 






---------- Post added at 08:48 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:41 PM ----------

btw:


----------



## Archer (Oct 25, 2011)

husam666 said:


> guess who's 15th birthday it is

Click to collapse



Lara Croft's only 15??  Oops!  I've been a baaaaaaad boy


----------



## husam666 (Oct 25, 2011)

Archer said:


> Lara Croft's only 15??  Oops!  I've been a baaaaaaad boy

Click to collapse



reported to the FBI


----------



## mrrick (Oct 26, 2011)

These are amazing. 





















http://laughingsquid.com/beautiful-..._campaign=Feed:+laughingsquid+(Laughing+Squid)



Err..sorry 'bout the link 

*insert sig here*


----------



## orb3000 (Oct 26, 2011)




----------



## orb3000 (Oct 26, 2011)

*Seasonal*


----------



## Dirk (Oct 26, 2011)




----------



## LordManhattan (Oct 26, 2011)

Sweet sweet karma!


----------



## MacaronyMax (Oct 26, 2011)

BazookaAce said:


> Sweet sweet karma!
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



XD Hahha Nice find by whoever spotted that 


Also That Google patent thing Orb is great!


----------



## LordManhattan (Oct 26, 2011)

This is a fact!






---------- Post added at 11:28 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:17 AM ----------

Same shirt


----------



## husam666 (Oct 26, 2011)

BazookaAce said:


> This is a fact!
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



but it was 1991 10 years ago 

anyway, is that the same actor?


----------



## LordManhattan (Oct 26, 2011)

Yup, it's Jeff Bridges in all three movies


----------



## husam666 (Oct 26, 2011)

BazookaAce said:


> Yup, it's Jeff Bridges in all three movies

Click to collapse



lol, and i thought i was the only one who wears the same shirt for all the events 







---------- Post added at 02:51 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:50 PM ----------







---------- Post added at 02:57 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:51 PM ----------


----------



## I_am_Error (Oct 26, 2011)

husam666 said:


> but it was 1991 10 years ago
> 
> anyway, is that the same actor?

Click to collapse



1991
+ 10
______
2001 

fail.








-Hercules composed this post and threw it at your face to be read-


----------



## husam666 (Oct 26, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> 1991
> + 10
> ______
> 2001
> ...

Click to collapse


----------



## mrrick (Oct 26, 2011)

Lol

*ins>rt sig here*


----------



## Dirk (Oct 26, 2011)




----------



## hiu115 (Oct 26, 2011)

*FAIL*

---------- Post added at 08:32 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:28 PM ----------




husam666 said:


> lol, and i thought i was the only one who wears the same shirt for all the events

Click to collapse




classic 

anyway did you quit the banana mafia??? I'm pretty sure there was a picture at the bottom right corner that says "I QUIT!!!" 

Sent from my GT-P1000 using Tapatalk


----------



## husam666 (Oct 26, 2011)

yesh, i did quit


----------



## idavid_ (Oct 26, 2011)

Damn, what online forum does this remind me of? I can't remember






Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e


----------



## hiu115 (Oct 26, 2011)

what's with those binary codes???


----------



## Archer (Oct 26, 2011)

hiu115 said:


> what's with those binary codes???

Click to collapse



You had to go and spoil it for everyone, didn't you 


```
01011001 =  89 = Y
01101111 = 111 = o
01110101 = 117 = u
00100000 =  32 = 
01101100 = 108 = l
01101111 = 111 = o
01110011 = 115 = s
01110100 = 116 = t
00100000 =  32 = 
01110100 = 116 = t
01101000 = 104 = h
01100101 = 101 = e
00100000 =  32 = 
01100111 = 103 = g
01100001 =  97 = a
01101101 = 109 = m
01100101 = 101 = e
00100000 =  32 =
```


----------



## Urabewe (Oct 26, 2011)

/b/tards????






I would also like to implement a new form of fail.. Fail Geyser... when its so huge it explodes in a furious ejection of fail


----------



## xaccers (Oct 26, 2011)

Urabewe said:


> /b/tards????

Click to collapse



Hey, where'd you get that photo of me?


----------



## Urabewe (Oct 26, 2011)

xaccers said:


> Hey, where'd you get that photo of me?

Click to collapse



Lol I dunno but I did notice the convenient bottle of lotion strategically placed on the computer desk... I see you come prepared....


----------



## xaccers (Oct 26, 2011)

Urabewe said:


> Lol I dunno but I did notice the convenient bottle of lotion strategically placed on the computer desk... I see you come prepared....

Click to collapse



Used to, you see I was thin back when that was taken, now I can't even reach the keyboard let alone anything that lotion can be used on.
*sigh* I miss being only XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXL


----------



## SteveG12543 (Oct 26, 2011)

Urabewe said:


> I see you *come* prepared....

Click to collapse



Lol I see what you did there.

Sent from my Droid Incredible running some random CM7 nightly.


----------



## orb3000 (Oct 26, 2011)




----------



## Archer (Oct 26, 2011)

jaszek said:


> Made you read at least half

Click to collapse



I read every glorious pixel of the thing.

Purest.  Genius.


----------



## jaszek (Oct 26, 2011)




----------



## xaccers (Oct 26, 2011)

jaszek said:


> Made you read at least half

Click to collapse



tl;dr


/10chars


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 26, 2011)

jaszek said:


> Made you read at least half

Click to collapse




"Mother Of God" 

LMAO that took forever to read and im so confused!!!   


LOL


----------



## M_T_M (Oct 26, 2011)

*I refuse to let this fine thread go to waste...I'm bored so make with the memes..NAO!*


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 26, 2011)

M_T_M said:


>

Click to collapse



You already did this challenge.... i know u posted this before...  


And:


----------



## M_T_M (Oct 26, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> You already did this challenge.... i know u posted this before...
> 
> 
> And:

Click to collapse



very well....challenge went like _CRAP_   See what I did there


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 26, 2011)

M_T_M said:


> very well....challenge went like _CRAP_   See what I did there

Click to collapse



ya.............. but.................. what about the sleeping pills??


----------



## MacaronyMax (Oct 26, 2011)




----------



## LordManhattan (Oct 26, 2011)




----------



## husam666 (Oct 26, 2011)




----------



## mrrick (Oct 26, 2011)

Everytime i try to click this picture, xda force closes on me.  :/ 
All other pics work fine. Strange.. 


*ins>rt sig here*


----------



## MacaronyMax (Oct 26, 2011)

husam666 said:


>

Click to collapse


----------



## jaszek (Oct 26, 2011)

mrrick said:


> Everytime i try to click this picture, xda force closes on me.  :/
> All other pics work fine. Strange..
> 
> 
> *ins>rt sig here*

Click to collapse



Might be because it's huge. lol


----------



## Dirk (Oct 26, 2011)

jaszek said:


> Made you read at least half

Click to collapse



That was sublime!



MacaronyMax said:


>

Click to collapse



Monorail cat has jumped the track!

So many funny pics these last couple of pages. Great lulz!


----------



## LordManhattan (Oct 26, 2011)




----------



## hiu115 (Oct 27, 2011)

BazookaAce said:


>

Click to collapse



good one. Reminds me of the Matrix days


----------



## Urabewe (Oct 27, 2011)

Look! He can't showdown with those arms!


----------



## robosiris (Oct 27, 2011)




----------



## Dirk (Oct 27, 2011)




----------



## Archer (Oct 27, 2011)

DirkGently said:


>

Click to collapse



LOL!


----------



## Dirk (Oct 27, 2011)

Archer said:


> LOL!

Click to collapse



You'll have to tell me where those Pumpkins are. A woman at work was asking if i knew where she could get one as nobody has any. Bad harvest year or something!


----------



## Archer (Oct 27, 2011)

DirkGently said:


> You'll have to tell me where those Pumpkins are. A woman at work was asking if i knew where she could get one as nobody has any. Bad harvest year or something!

Click to collapse



Can't zoom in enough 

Give her this as a consolation...


----------



## hiu115 (Oct 27, 2011)

robosiris said:


>

Click to collapse



Is that even real??

Sent from my Nexus One *not* using xda premium


----------



## Archer (Oct 27, 2011)

hiu115 said:


> is that even real??

Click to collapse



?             ?


----------



## mrrick (Oct 27, 2011)

hiu115 said:


> Is that even real??
> 
> Sent from my Nexus One *not* using xda premium

Click to collapse



Think it's a truck being towed.. 

*ins>rt sig here*


----------



## mrrick (Oct 27, 2011)

Comment on imgur: "a rare look at the contents of a Can of whoop-ass. "





















*insert sig here*


----------



## mrrick (Oct 27, 2011)

SwiftKey x stats anyone? 











Just wish there were more skins available.. 

*insert sig here*


----------



## Archer (Oct 27, 2011)

mrrick said:


> Just wish there were more skins available..

Click to collapse


----------



## Dirk (Oct 27, 2011)




----------



## MacaronyMax (Oct 27, 2011)

Phahahahahahhaha  xD


----------



## Archer (Oct 27, 2011)

Come on guys.  Chill!


----------



## Urabewe (Oct 27, 2011)

In the end, there were no survivors... delicious


----------



## Dirk (Oct 27, 2011)




----------



## husam666 (Oct 27, 2011)

I started to like this dude, any good songs you recommend?


----------



## Dirk (Oct 27, 2011)

husam666 said:


> I started to like this dude, any good songs you recommend?

Click to collapse



All of them! 

Edit: Particularly:

Subterranean Homesick Blues
It Ain't Me Babe
Blowin' In The Wind
The Times, They Are A Changin'

Obvious list is obvious...but they're classics for a reason!


----------



## Archer (Oct 27, 2011)

DirkGently said:


> All of them!
> 
> Edit: Particularly:
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



+1

and "Everybody must get stoned".

(That's a song, not a request )


----------



## husam666 (Oct 27, 2011)

DirkGently said:


> All of them!
> 
> Edit: Particularly:
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



thx dude, will look them in a sec 



Archer said:


> +1
> 
> and "Everybody must get stoned".
> 
> (That's a song, not a request )

Click to collapse



damn...


----------



## conantroutman (Oct 27, 2011)

husam666 said:


> thx dude, will look them in a sec
> 
> 
> 
> damn...

Click to collapse



"It's all over now baby blue"
"Just like a woman"
"Like a rolling stone"
"Percy's Song"
"It aint me babe"


The only problem with Dylan is that he wrote so many songs you never even realised he wrote.....


----------



## Urabewe (Oct 27, 2011)

conantroutman said:


> "It's all over now baby blue"
> "Just like a woman"
> "Like a rolling stone"
> "Percy's Song"
> ...

Click to collapse



That and the fact you can only understand every other word he says... love me some Dylan though


----------



## conantroutman (Oct 27, 2011)

conantroutman said:


> "It's all over now baby blue"
> "Just like a woman"
> "Like a rolling stone"
> "Percy's Song"
> ...

Click to collapse




Just so we're clear....

Anyone who attempts to be a smartarse and correct my use of wrote vs. written will be banned......


----------



## idavid_ (Oct 27, 2011)

conantroutman said:


> Just so we're clear....
> 
> Anyone who attempts to be a smartarse and correct my use of wrote vs. written will be banned......

Click to collapse



Fixed that for ya:



conantroutman said:


> The only problem with Dylan is that he has written so many songs you never even realised he wrote.....

Click to collapse








Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e


----------



## husam666 (Oct 27, 2011)

---------- Post added at 07:42 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:41 PM ----------




idavid_ said:


> Fixed that for ya:
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I hope you fix that pic too


----------



## idavid_ (Oct 27, 2011)

husam666 said:


>

Click to collapse



Hey, where did you get that pic of me?

Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e


----------



## husam666 (Oct 27, 2011)

idavid_ said:


> Hey, where did you get that pic of me?
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e

Click to collapse



the internet


----------



## conantroutman (Oct 27, 2011)

idavid_ said:


> Fixed that for ya:
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e

Click to collapse



 Thanks.





















































I guess......


----------



## I_am_Error (Oct 27, 2011)

This is terrifying! 

-Hercules composed this post and threw it at your face to be read-


----------



## idavid_ (Oct 27, 2011)

husam666 said:


> I hope you fix that pic too

Click to collapse



Um, why would I need to fix it? It shows up normally in a browser
@conantroutman Np  

Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e


----------



## idavid_ (Oct 27, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> This is terrifying!
> 
> -Hercules composed this post and threw it at your face to be read-

Click to collapse



What... the... fvck?

Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e


----------



## husam666 (Oct 27, 2011)

idavid_ said:


> Um, why would I need to fix it? It shows up normally in a browser
> @conantroutman Np
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e

Click to collapse



not mine :/


----------



## I_am_Error (Oct 27, 2011)

idavid_ said:


> What... the... fvck?
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e

Click to collapse



It's a rl Wobufette! Or whatever...

-Hercules composed this post and threw it at your face to be read-


----------



## idavid_ (Oct 27, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> It's a rl Wobufette! Or whatever...
> 
> -Hercules composed this post and threw it at your face to be read-

Click to collapse



Double dose of wtf  

Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e


----------



## Urabewe (Oct 27, 2011)

> This is terrifying!
> 
> -Hercules composed this post and threw it at your face to be read-

Click to collapse



.....I think.... uh oh...


----------



## LordManhattan (Oct 27, 2011)

It's Phil Dunphy yo!


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 27, 2011)

BazookaAce said:


> It's Phil Dunphy yo!

Click to collapse



I really felt bad for him when that plane hit him in the face on that episode but then again i laughed


----------



## LordManhattan (Oct 27, 2011)

"I was in a plane crash...!"


----------



## orb3000 (Oct 27, 2011)




----------



## Dirk (Oct 27, 2011)




----------



## Juls317 (Oct 27, 2011)

mrrick said:


> SwiftKey x stats anyone?
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse













Sent by Thor's SGS4G from Valhalla using the xda app


----------



## orb3000 (Oct 27, 2011)




----------



## Juls317 (Oct 27, 2011)

orb3000 said:


>

Click to collapse



Depends 

Sent by Thor's SGS4G from Valhalla using the xda app


----------



## orb3000 (Oct 28, 2011)




----------



## robosiris (Oct 28, 2011)

Actually yes its real. I was driving on the highway and happened to drive up behind a tow truck towing a truck, lol backwards. So I took it a golden moment to take a few pics (3) with my camera phone.  



hiu115 said:


> Is that even real??
> 
> Sent from my Nexus One *not* using xda premium

Click to collapse


----------



## spirikitik (Oct 28, 2011)




----------



## robosiris (Oct 28, 2011)

spirikitik said:


>

Click to collapse



Oh that's too funny, worth posting on fb lol.


----------



## the_scotsman (Oct 28, 2011)




----------



## orb3000 (Oct 28, 2011)




----------



## Archer (Oct 28, 2011)




----------



## LordManhattan (Oct 28, 2011)

the_scotsman said:


>

Click to collapse



Oh look! It's us from the drunken thread!


----------



## Archer (Oct 28, 2011)

BazookaAce said:


> Oh look! It's us from the drunken thread!

Click to collapse



Yeah but who are those louts in the bottom picture?


----------



## I_am_Error (Oct 28, 2011)

Archer said:


> Yeah but who are those louts in the bottom picture?

Click to collapse



Evil twins maybe? 

-Hercules composed this post and threw it at your face to be read-


----------



## LordManhattan (Oct 28, 2011)

Archer said:


> Yeah but who are those louts in the bottom picture?

Click to collapse



Excatly!


----------



## Dirk (Oct 28, 2011)

the_scotsman said:


>

Click to collapse










BazookaAce said:


> Oh look! It's us from the drunken thread!

Click to collapse



Speak for yourself!


----------



## LordManhattan (Oct 28, 2011)

Hahaha, i meant the upper pic! I don't know who the nerds at the bottom are.. 4Chan maybe?


----------



## Dirk (Oct 28, 2011)




----------



## Urabewe (Oct 28, 2011)

DirkGently said:


>

Click to collapse



Where did you find that picture of my last kidney stone?


----------



## mrrick (Oct 28, 2011)

My kidney stones have never looked that "smooth".  More like jagged little sand spurs from hell. 

I'm starting to cry just thinking about the pain. Bye.. 

*ins>rt sig here*


----------



## Archer (Oct 28, 2011)




----------



## Urabewe (Oct 28, 2011)

mrrick said:


> My kidney stones have never looked that "smooth".  More like jagged little sand spurs from hell.
> 
> I'm starting to cry just thinking about the pain. Bye..
> 
> *ins>rt sig here*

Click to collapse



It will be ok..... just.....


----------



## Archer (Oct 28, 2011)

I've found a GREAT website of "celebrity lookalikes".  I've only found one that actually looks like who they're supposed to look like, but this one is so bad it has to be shared.

This, ladies and gentlemen, is apparently our current James Bond....

Mr Daniel Craig!






LOL!!

Help yourselves - http://www.fakefaces.co.uk/


----------



## mrrick (Oct 28, 2011)

Urabewe said:


> It will be ok..... just.....

Click to collapse



It's missing the "select" step before "start"? 

Contra rulez.ed. 

*ins>rt sig here*


----------



## husam666 (Oct 28, 2011)

Mod Edit: Very bad taste. I do not want to see this kind of reference again. ~TRM


----------



## Archer (Oct 28, 2011)

Mod Edit: Please do not make light of these types of subjects. ~TRM


----------



## orb3000 (Oct 28, 2011)




----------



## husam666 (Oct 28, 2011)

Mod Edit: Images count in discussions of religious nature. That is 2 strikes. 3 strikes and your out. ~TRM


----------



## Archer (Oct 28, 2011)

husam666 said:


> i cant believe that you looked  for it, but lulz anyway

Click to collapse



It's not hard to find.  It's in "My Pictures"


----------



## husam666 (Oct 28, 2011)




----------



## husam666 (Oct 28, 2011)

just found this on 9gag lmao


----------



## Dirk (Oct 28, 2011)

husam666 said:


> just found this on 9gag lmao

Click to collapse



Pew pew..!


----------



## idavid_ (Oct 28, 2011)

husam666 said:


>

Click to collapse



Lolz  

Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e


----------



## orb3000 (Oct 28, 2011)




----------



## husam666 (Oct 28, 2011)




----------



## LordManhattan (Oct 28, 2011)




----------



## Dirk (Oct 28, 2011)




----------



## LordManhattan (Oct 28, 2011)




----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 28, 2011)

BazookaAce said:


>

Click to collapse




 I kinda wanna try this lol


----------



## husam666 (Oct 28, 2011)




----------



## orb3000 (Oct 28, 2011)




----------



## Dirk (Oct 28, 2011)

*Community:*


----------



## MacaronyMax (Oct 28, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> I kinda wanna try this lol

Click to collapse



Cough, No one tell him it sets the alarm off!!!!! Cough 


Jk, A friend showed me once, Was useful


----------



## LordManhattan (Oct 28, 2011)




----------



## xaccers (Oct 28, 2011)

DirkGently said:


>

Click to collapse



Something about her reminds me of my ex...

What's it from?


----------



## Dirk (Oct 29, 2011)

xaccers said:


> Something about her reminds me of my ex...
> 
> What's it from?

Click to collapse



Hopefully pre-transformation, not post-transformation? 



It's from the most excellent Community.  http://www.imdb.com/title/tt1439629/

Btw, this is the site i used to make the GIF: http://www.myspacegens.com/handler.php?gen=animatedimage

It's really easy once you've grabbed the frames you want to use.


----------



## LordManhattan (Oct 29, 2011)




----------



## xaccers (Oct 29, 2011)

DirkGently said:


> Hopefully pre-transformation, not post-transformation?

Click to collapse



I wish it was pre!


----------



## LordManhattan (Oct 29, 2011)

---------- Post added at 11:14 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:12 AM ----------


----------



## conantroutman (Oct 29, 2011)

Sent From My Fingers To Your Face.....


----------



## mrrick (Oct 29, 2011)

This Sucks.. Way too early for snow! 






*insert sig here*


----------



## LordManhattan (Oct 29, 2011)

Wuut! Where is that?

---------- Post added at 02:30 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:28 PM ----------

Edit: Lancaster, Pennsylvania.


----------



## Dirk (Oct 29, 2011)

mrrick said:


> This Sucks.. Way too early for snow!
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



That is so cool! I'd heard some of you were expecting snow this weekend. Get your pics up if it's snowing where you are!

Thanks mrrick, i LOVE snow!


----------



## LordManhattan (Oct 29, 2011)




----------



## mrrick (Oct 29, 2011)

mrrick said:


> This Sucks.. Way too early for snow!
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Update.. It's coming down now.. 











im going back to bed. :/



*insert sig here*


----------



## jaszek (Oct 29, 2011)

Started about 20 minutes ago in nyc. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Sent from my iPhone 6GS using Tapatalk.


----------



## xaccers (Oct 29, 2011)

I lovesnow. Just hate the idiots who can't drive on it


----------



## LordManhattan (Oct 29, 2011)

Is it that cold on the east cost? We're not even in november!


----------



## mrrick (Oct 29, 2011)

Temps here are low 30's right now. 

Power just went out.. :/




*insert sig here*


----------



## Dirk (Oct 29, 2011)

mrrick said:


> Temps here are low 30's right now.
> 
> Power just went out.. :/

Click to collapse



Lol.....


----------



## idavid_ (Oct 29, 2011)

BazookaAce said:


>

Click to collapse








Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e


----------



## deliriousDroid (Oct 29, 2011)

Awhadup shufflebot

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## husam666 (Oct 29, 2011)




----------



## orb3000 (Oct 29, 2011)




----------



## husam666 (Oct 29, 2011)




----------



## darthbadar (Oct 30, 2011)

From my friend's shirt






And this






Sent from my HTC Nexus One using XDA App


----------



## I_am_Error (Oct 30, 2011)

-Hercules composed this post and threw it at your face to be read-


----------



## Dirk (Oct 30, 2011)




----------



## huggs (Oct 30, 2011)




----------



## Dirk (Oct 30, 2011)




----------



## husam666 (Oct 30, 2011)




----------



## orb3000 (Oct 30, 2011)




----------



## KennyJoe69 (Oct 30, 2011)

Sent from my ADR6400L using XDA App


----------



## Istvan_86 (Oct 30, 2011)

XD


Sent from my LT15i using xda premium


----------



## orb3000 (Oct 30, 2011)




----------



## Shivammcool (Oct 30, 2011)

I don't know why....shhhhhh...don't talk..just stare

Sent from my Nexus S using XDA App


----------



## jaszek (Oct 31, 2011)

A prototype of a new logo that I'm working on for myself. What do you guys think?







and in black:


----------



## huggs (Oct 31, 2011)

I like the one with the black text better of the two. It's a nice logo design imo


----------



## jaszek (Oct 31, 2011)

huggs said:


> I like the one with the black text better of the two. It's a nice logo design imo

Click to collapse



Oh, it's not a difference on which I should chose. It's just sometimes I'd need to use the black one, other times the white one. lol. I need to fix it up though make it look a bit smoother.


----------



## orb3000 (Oct 31, 2011)




----------



## Istvan_86 (Oct 31, 2011)

Another one, a really dangerous guy xD.

Sent from my LT15i using xda premium


----------



## husam666 (Oct 31, 2011)




----------



## RinZo (Oct 31, 2011)




----------



## stevenc19 (Oct 31, 2011)

Found this on the trick or treat round with the kids 

Sent from my GT-S5830 using xda premium


----------



## Dirk (Oct 31, 2011)

stevenc19 said:


> Found this on the trick or treat round with the kids
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5830 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Awesome!!

Not sure everyone here will understand what T.I.T's is, but there's a fair few of us Brits here that will! 

Nice find!


----------



## MaBlo (Oct 31, 2011)

DirkGently said:


> Awesome!!
> 
> Not sure everyone here will understand what T.I.T's is, but there's a fair few of us Brits here that will!
> 
> Nice find!

Click to collapse



Tits? What's that? 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda premium


----------



## conantroutman (Oct 31, 2011)

stevenc19 said:


> Found this on the trick or treat round with the kids
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5830 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Brilliant.  

Sent From My Fingers To Your Face.....


----------



## xaccers (Oct 31, 2011)

DirkGently said:


> Awesome!!
> 
> Not sure everyone here will understand what T.I.T's is, but there's a fair few of us Brits here that will!
> 
> Nice find!

Click to collapse



Well, they did have offices in New York, Paris and Peckham...


----------



## malybru (Oct 31, 2011)

xaccers said:


> Well, they did have offices in New York, Paris and Peckham...

Click to collapse



Hi,

Are they millionaires yet?


----------



## husam666 (Oct 31, 2011)




----------



## husam666 (Oct 31, 2011)

M_T_M said:


> Does that mean that I also need to come out and say that I'm....Hispanic!!??

Click to collapse



yes you should, it's ok dude, we understand


----------



## Dirk (Oct 31, 2011)

MaBlo said:


> Tits? What's that?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda premium

Click to collapse





m1l4droid said:


> I don't get it??!

Click to collapse



Only Fools And Horses:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Only_Fools_and_Horses

Look at the van. *T*rotters *I*ndependant *T*raders


----------



## orb3000 (Oct 31, 2011)

Thanks to M_T_M


----------



## husam666 (Oct 31, 2011)




----------



## ensshibata (Oct 31, 2011)

This is for who studies math


----------



## stevenc19 (Oct 31, 2011)

DirkGently said:


> Awesome!!
> 
> Not sure everyone here will understand what T.I.T's is, but there's a fair few of us Brits here that will!
> 
> Nice find!

Click to collapse



I thought so too so I thought I'd share it lol

Sent from my GT-S5830 using xda premium


----------



## Dirk (Oct 31, 2011)

orb3000 said:


> Thanks to M_T_M

Click to collapse



AwesomeSauce! It's about time i had a gif from my favourite scene of my favourite movie.

It's a keeper!

Thanks.

Edit: Not to mention it's nice to see one of our Mods when he's not pointing a gun at somebody!


----------



## orb3000 (Oct 31, 2011)

One of my favs too!

Well now I´ll just leave this here and get back to point guns








DirkGently said:


> AwesomeSauce! It's about time i had a gif from my favourite scene of my favourite movie.
> 
> It's a keeper!
> 
> ...

Click to collapse


----------



## ensshibata (Oct 31, 2011)

husam666 said:


>

Click to collapse



TRUE! It was a good age


----------



## Dirk (Oct 31, 2011)

M_T_M said:


> he's not pointing a gun at somebody!
> pointing a gun at somebody!
> gun at somebody!
> *somebody!*

Click to collapse



Eeek 

*runs away...


----------



## orb3000 (Nov 1, 2011)




----------



## huggs (Nov 1, 2011)




----------



## jaszek (Nov 1, 2011)

Pauly D at the Halloween parade. lol





Also...midgets


----------



## Dirk (Nov 1, 2011)

*Fumble..*


----------



## I_am_Error (Nov 1, 2011)

I was looking up portal wallpapers:

This made me lol






-Hercules composed this post and threw it at your face to be read-


----------



## LordManhattan (Nov 1, 2011)

---------- Post added at 12:36 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:25 PM ----------


----------



## Dirk (Nov 1, 2011)

*HL2DM:*

Using toilets as weapons!


----------



## Archer (Nov 1, 2011)




----------



## Dirk (Nov 1, 2011)

*Cute kitty..*


----------



## M_T_M (Nov 1, 2011)




----------



## LordManhattan (Nov 1, 2011)




----------



## conantroutman (Nov 1, 2011)

This.is.awesome. 






Sent From My Fingers To Your Face.....


----------



## Dirk (Nov 1, 2011)

^^ Lol!











So that's what happened to the North American Bison!


----------



## mrrick (Nov 1, 2011)

DirkGently said:


> ^^ Lol!
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Wow. 

*ins>rt sig here*


----------



## Archer (Nov 1, 2011)

conantroutman said:


> This.is.awesome.

Click to collapse



Yes.  It is.  So.  Is.  This.


----------



## Archer (Nov 1, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> ^ perfect!! But I personally hate chewbaca.

Click to collapse



He could be worse


----------



## conantroutman (Nov 1, 2011)

Archer said:


> Yes.  It is.  So.  Is.  This.

Click to collapse



That is ten to the power of awesome.....  

Sent From My Fingers To Your Face.....


----------



## Dirk (Nov 1, 2011)

Archer said:


> He could be worse

Click to collapse



There's a big rock, at the bottom of a steep hill and it's in Hell. 

Now you know what your punishment is for posting that!


----------



## conantroutman (Nov 1, 2011)

DirkGently said:


> Jar Jar is sat on  a big rock, at the bottom of a steep hill and it's in Hell.
> 
> Now you know what your punishment is for posting that!

Click to collapse




FTFY  



Sent From My Fingers To Your Face.....


----------



## xaccers (Nov 1, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> ^ perfect!! But I personally dislike chewbaca.

Click to collapse



Xenophobe


----------



## Dirk (Nov 1, 2011)

conantroutman said:


> FTFY
> 
> 
> 
> Sent From My Fingers To Your Face.....

Click to collapse



QFT! 

Guess who returned to television this week...?






Anyone...?


----------



## xaccers (Nov 1, 2011)

DirkGently said:


> QFT!
> 
> Guess who returned to television this week...?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Esta Rantzen's That's Life?


----------



## Dirk (Nov 1, 2011)

xaccers said:


> Esta Rantzen's That's Life?

Click to collapse



How cool would that be!


----------



## Archer (Nov 1, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> why do most people hate star wars prequels? I liked them, specially the third movie, it was quite dark and fascinating.

Click to collapse



Me too.  I thought they were great, only spoilt by the fact that the effects were so much better than the original 3 and I had inner turmoil over whether I wanted them remade so that they looked correct after watching episodes I-III.


----------



## LordManhattan (Nov 1, 2011)




----------



## newter55 (Nov 1, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> ^ perfect!! But I personally dislike chewbaca.

Click to collapse



Hawwóóóóóóó!


----------



## xaccers (Nov 1, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> Also off topic question, why do most people hate star wars prequels? I liked them, specially the third movie, it was quite dark and fascinating.

Click to collapse



Because they were made by George Lucas, where as the original 3 were made by the studios and people who could actually direct and knew the story.

Consequently eps1,2,3 lack continuity, have Jar Jar, R2D2 can frickin fly!, a wannabe architect emo brat playing the young Vader, that ridiculous "Nooooooo!", Jar Jar, and are basically George saying "Screw you!" to the fans for liking the versions of Star Wars eps 4,5,6 rather than the versions he wanted to make.


----------



## I_am_Error (Nov 1, 2011)

xaccers said:


> Because they were made by George Lucas, where as the original 3 were made by the studios and people who could actually direct and knew the story.
> 
> Consequently eps1,2,3 lack continuity, have Jar Jar, R2D2 can frickin fly!, a wannabe architect emo brat playing the young Vader, that ridiculous "Nooooooo!", Jar Jar, and are basically George saying "Screw you!" to the fans for liking the versions of Star Wars eps 4,5,6 rather than the versions he wanted to make.

Click to collapse



Personally, I like all of them. There is enough star wars love to go around. Although, let it go on the record that I GREATLY prefer the originals over the newer ones.  

"You're normal and well-adjusted? Must be something wrong with you. Have a pill." - DirkGently


----------



## dexter93 (Nov 1, 2011)

---------- Post added at 11:20 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:17 PM ----------







---------- Post added at 11:56 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:20 PM ----------

lol i like these xD


----------



## orb3000 (Nov 1, 2011)




----------



## orb3000 (Nov 2, 2011)




----------



## deliriousDroid (Nov 2, 2011)

I really wish gifs worked on the xda app...
And since this is a image thread, here is a pic I tried to upload to the quadrant thread, buuuttt apperinty (can't spell ****) it didn't have the permissions before, but it does now. 
Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## phatmanxxl (Nov 2, 2011)

orb3000 said:


>

Click to collapse



Chuck Norris said pfffft to that


----------



## husam666 (Nov 2, 2011)

story of my life xD


dexter93 said:


>

Click to collapse




--


----------



## Dirk (Nov 2, 2011)




----------



## Archer (Nov 2, 2011)




----------



## mrrick (Nov 2, 2011)

Just grabbed this off another site. Stare at it for a bit and he turns his head. Promise. And yes, it's a jpeg.. 






Crazy right? 

Oh, and this.. 





*insert sig here*


----------



## hiu115 (Nov 2, 2011)

mrrick said:


> Just grabbed this off another site. Stare at it for a bit and he turns his head. Promise. And yes, it's a jpeg..
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



yep. it totally works



> Oh, and this..
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



but not this one


----------



## husam666 (Nov 2, 2011)




----------



## LordManhattan (Nov 2, 2011)




----------



## BeerChameleon (Nov 2, 2011)

BazookaAce said:


>

Click to collapse



I love this movie!!!! 


"But you said nothing on it"
" I expected a meat patty"
"Sir a meat patty is something u said nothing"


LULZ


----------



## orb3000 (Nov 2, 2011)

Thanks to Egzthunder1


----------



## husam666 (Nov 2, 2011)

---------- Post added at 08:39 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:30 PM ----------


----------



## conantroutman (Nov 2, 2011)

husam666 said:


>

Click to collapse



BAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAA 

Thanks.




Also, this....


----------



## LordManhattan (Nov 2, 2011)




----------



## conantroutman (Nov 2, 2011)

BazookaAce said:


> hungrybear.jpg

Click to collapse



I suspect that picture _may_ be photoshopped.....

I have an eye for these things..


----------



## idavid_ (Nov 2, 2011)

I have a f***ing toy piano 

Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e


----------



## husam666 (Nov 2, 2011)

idavid_ said:


> I have a f***ing toy piano
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e

Click to collapse



it's pointing at you, that's kinda wrong


----------



## LordManhattan (Nov 2, 2011)

idavid_ said:


> I have a f***ing toy piano
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e

Click to collapse




RUUUN!


----------



## LordManhattan (Nov 2, 2011)

You are sooo dead! RUUUN!


----------



## jaszek (Nov 2, 2011)

idavid_ said:


> I have a f***ing toy piano
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e

Click to collapse



Damnit, it's a styrofoam cup with some sprite in it. Unless I can take the table.... lol


----------



## Archer (Nov 2, 2011)

idavid_ said:


>

Click to collapse



I'm screwed.


----------



## malybru (Nov 2, 2011)

idavid_ said:


> I have a f***ing toy piano
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e

Click to collapse



Hi,

I have lots of cds.
Good as Frisbees to take zombie heads off.


----------



## Dirk (Nov 2, 2011)

The object to the left is me, in the mirror. I'm my own weapon..

..i'm doomed!


----------



## I_am_Error (Nov 2, 2011)

idavid_ said:


> I have a f***ing toy piano
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e

Click to collapse



Mine is a guy sitting on the bus....zombie bait? 






"You're normal and well-adjusted? Must be something wrong with you. Have a pill." - DirkGently


----------



## Dirk (Nov 2, 2011)

*Even Yeti takes a holiday..*









m1l4droid said:


> Goddamn it, an umbrella??!! It's broken too!

Click to collapse



Lol! Not quite Left 4 Dead is it? 



I_am_Error said:


> Mine is a guy sitting on the bus....zombie bait?

Click to collapse



We'll use Milad's umbrella while they're distracted!


----------



## I_am_Error (Nov 2, 2011)

DirkGently said:


> Lol! Not quite Left 4 Dead is it?
> 
> 
> 
> We'll use Milad's umbrella while they're distracted!

Click to collapse



I would rather use the guys leg. 

By the way, spam battle between me and Husam:






"You're normal and well-adjusted? Must be something wrong with you. Have a pill." - DirkGently


----------



## orb3000 (Nov 2, 2011)




----------



## xaccers (Nov 2, 2011)

idavid_ said:


> I have a f***ing toy piano
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e

Click to collapse



Awesome! An illegal immigrant (now back in Hong Kong) friend left me his Elven LotR sword which he for some reason sharpened!
I keep it in case of zombie attack along with my other two swords.


----------



## I_am_Error (Nov 2, 2011)

xaccers said:


> Awesome! An illegal immigrant (now back in Hong Kong) friend left me his Elven LotR sword which he for some reason sharpened!
> I keep it in case of zombie attack along with my other two swords.

Click to collapse



The thing to the left of me is my master sword. >






"You're normal and well-adjusted? Must be something wrong with you. Have a pill." - DirkGently


----------



## MacaronyMax (Nov 2, 2011)

Holy crap that's awesome !!





I_am_Error said:


> The thing to the left of me is my master sword. >
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse





Sent from my GT-I9100 using XDA App


----------



## mrrick (Nov 2, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> The thing to the left of me is my master sword. >
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Is that an I.V. Pack hanging next to it? 

*ins>rt sig here*


----------



## I_am_Error (Nov 2, 2011)

mrrick said:


> Is that an I.V. Pack hanging next to it?
> 
> *ins>rt sig here*

Click to collapse



....don't worry about it.  





"You're normal and well-adjusted? Must be something wrong with you. Have a pill." - DirkGently


----------



## xaccers (Nov 2, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> The thing to the left of me is my master sword. >
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



That is awesome


----------



## mrrick (Nov 2, 2011)

Just so happens that to my left is.. 













































*insert sig here*


----------



## mrrick (Nov 2, 2011)

*insert sig here*


----------



## husam666 (Nov 2, 2011)




----------



## mrrick (Nov 2, 2011)

I really <3 the Internet. 

*ins>rt sig here*


----------



## husam666 (Nov 2, 2011)




----------



## idavid_ (Nov 2, 2011)

husam666 said:


>

Click to collapse



Lmao. I'm so gonna do that once 

Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e


----------



## orb3000 (Nov 3, 2011)




----------



## husam666 (Nov 3, 2011)




----------



## MaBlo (Nov 3, 2011)

idavid_ said:


> I have a f***ing toy piano
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e

Click to collapse



I think I might be in trouble.

Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda premium


----------



## Dirk (Nov 3, 2011)

MaBlo said:


> I think I might be in trouble.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda premium

Click to collapse


----------



## hiu115 (Nov 3, 2011)

DirkGently said:


>

Click to collapse


----------



## Dirk (Nov 3, 2011)

*Baby Manual..*


----------



## hiu115 (Nov 3, 2011)

DirkGently said:


>

Click to collapse



what happened to the baby?


----------



## jetfin (Nov 3, 2011)

Sent from my Sensation using xda premium


----------



## Dirk (Nov 3, 2011)

hiu115 said:


> what happened to the baby?

Click to collapse



Holy image quote!


----------



## hiu115 (Nov 3, 2011)

DirkGently said:


> Holy image quote!

Click to collapse



pretty, pretty... crispy, crispy...


----------



## LordManhattan (Nov 3, 2011)




----------



## LordManhattan (Nov 3, 2011)

Hahah, yeah i guess so! And just look at that! It SCREAMS moderator!


----------



## Dirk (Nov 3, 2011)

How do we know it's not Mrs Clown?






Interesting 'throne'!


----------



## stevenc19 (Nov 3, 2011)

This made my day lol

Sent from my GT-S5830 using xda premium


----------



## malybru (Nov 3, 2011)

Hi,


Click Me


----------



## LordManhattan (Nov 3, 2011)




----------



## husam666 (Nov 3, 2011)




----------



## LordManhattan (Nov 3, 2011)




----------



## idavid_ (Nov 3, 2011)

Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e


----------



## LordManhattan (Nov 3, 2011)

---------- Post added at 07:54 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:46 PM ----------


----------



## husam666 (Nov 3, 2011)




----------



## Dirk (Nov 3, 2011)




----------



## LordManhattan (Nov 3, 2011)

- removed -


----------



## husam666 (Nov 3, 2011)

BazookaAce said:


>

Click to collapse



enough with the Jesuses 

@dirk LMAO


----------



## xaccers (Nov 3, 2011)




----------



## xaccers (Nov 3, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> That car is really ugly.

Click to collapse



Each to their own, I'd be interested to know if the Iranian version made by SAIPA kept the hydraulic suspension.
Talking of looks, this is what the Iranians eventially turned it into





Yeah, I could puke.


----------



## LordManhattan (Nov 3, 2011)

husam666 said:


> enough with the Jesuses
> 
> @dirk LMAO

Click to collapse



****ing piece of **** site. (artige.no not xda )


----------



## xaccers (Nov 3, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> It has the suspension, on one axis only, I think.
> 
> Yeah instead of fixing the ugly back the completely fvcked the front, which was fine.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



All cars seem to be turning into Germanic dross with rock hard suspension these days.
I grew up in the era of proper Ferraris, Lambos, XMs and Lotus, none of this bland roundness or bulbous ends.
A car should cut its way through the air, not barge its way through like an elephant.

---------- Post added at 08:21 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:20 PM ----------




husam666 said:


> enough with the Jesuses
> 
> @dirk LMAO

Click to collapse



Jesi?

/10char


----------



## conantroutman (Nov 3, 2011)

xaccers said:


> All cars seem to be turning into Germanic dross with rock hard suspension these days.
> I grew up in the era of proper Ferraris, Lambos, XMs and Lotus, none of this bland roundness or bulbous ends.
> A car should cut its way through the air, not barge its way through like an elephant.

Click to collapse



So your saying we should genetically modify elephants to be sharper....

I like your way of thinking. 

Sent From My Fingers To Your Face.....


----------



## Dirk (Nov 3, 2011)

conantroutman said:


> So your saying we should genetically modify elephants to be sharper....
> 
> I like your way of thinking.
> 
> Sent From My Fingers To Your Face.....

Click to collapse



A big one of these should do the trick...


----------



## xaccers (Nov 3, 2011)

conantroutman said:


> So your saying we should genetically modify elephants to be sharper....
> 
> I like your way of thinking.
> 
> Sent From My Fingers To Your Face.....

Click to collapse



Wouldn't that be cool?
We could get them to grow go faster stripes too!


m1l4droid, for me these are good looking cars:




















Most cars these days in Europe are uninspiring German looking things (all trying to be VW/Audi) with poor suspension/ride quality.


----------



## LordManhattan (Nov 3, 2011)

xaccers said:


>

Click to collapse


----------



## xaccers (Nov 3, 2011)

BazookaAce said:


>

Click to collapse



Well one of these isn't available


----------



## idavid_ (Nov 3, 2011)

xaccers said:


>

Click to collapse



This is awesome  Why is David Hasselhoff selling it? 

Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e


----------



## BeerChameleon (Nov 3, 2011)

idavid_ said:


> This is awesome  Why is David Hasselhoff selling it?
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e

Click to collapse



To get money


----------



## xaccers (Nov 3, 2011)

idavid_ said:


> This is awesome  Why is David Hasselhoff selling it?
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e

Click to collapse



My ex got to sit in Kitt when she was young


----------



## LordManhattan (Nov 3, 2011)

Yeah, he's hooked on a feeling. A feeling called drunkness.


----------



## Dirk (Nov 3, 2011)

The Countach and Esprit Turbo were what i grew up loving too. (I'll never forget when a Countach pulled up alongside us at a set of traffic lights in Harrow, when i was 10!)

But my favourite was a Ferrari Testerossa Koenig Competition. 1000 BHP, Twin Turbo + Supercharged, 223 MPH, monster!


----------



## LordManhattan (Nov 3, 2011)

DirkGently said:


> The Countach and Esprit Turbo were what i grew up loving too. (I'll never forget when a Countach pulled up alongside us at a set of traffic lights in Harrow, when i was 10!)
> 
> But my favourite was a Ferrari Testerossa Koenig Competition. 1000 BHP, Twin Turbo + Supercharged, 223 MPH, monster!

Click to collapse


----------



## Dirk (Nov 3, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> SEEMS LEGIT!

Click to collapse


----------



## Dirk (Nov 3, 2011)

*Eleanor..*







Shelby Cobra for sheer, unadulterated car pr0n!


----------



## xaccers (Nov 3, 2011)

DirkGently said:


> The Countach and Esprit Turbo were what i grew up loving too. (I'll never forget when a Countach pulled up alongside us at a set of traffic lights in Harrow, when i was 10!)
> 
> But my favourite was a Ferrari Testerossa Koenig Competition. 1000 BHP, Twin Turbo + Supercharged, 223 MPH, monster!

Click to collapse



10x the BHP but only 2x the top speed of Cassy, damn wind resistance!


----------



## LordManhattan (Nov 3, 2011)

Woow, for a moment there i thought i was on YouPorn. A guy not far from me has a "Eleanor" replica in his garage. I hate him.


----------



## RinZo (Nov 3, 2011)

Since were on the topic of cars, I saw this beauty today and had to take a picture.


Sent from my Desire HD using xda premium


----------



## BeerChameleon (Nov 3, 2011)

RinZo said:


> Since were on the topic of cars, I saw this beauty today and had to take a picture.
> 
> 
> Sent from my Desire HD using xda premium

Click to collapse


----------



## RinZo (Nov 3, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


>

Click to collapse



Haha I haven't been on XDA as much lately .  Been busy doing other things.


----------



## BeerChameleon (Nov 3, 2011)

RinZo said:


> Haha I haven't been on XDA as much lately .  Been busy doing other things.

Click to collapse



Ya i've noticed 

LOL well nice to talk to u briefly in your busy schedule 

Whats new that ur so busy?


----------



## husam666 (Nov 4, 2011)




----------



## xaccers (Nov 4, 2011)




----------



## jaszek (Nov 4, 2011)

This is the best car ever. Fiat 126p, also the reason I want to get a Fiat 500 here in the states, and also because it's the only Fiat here.


----------



## jaszek (Nov 4, 2011)

More here: http://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.2588496920194.2147356.1487709027&type=1&l=70dd5da67b

Also in G+ flavour: http://goo.gl/RnKf2


----------



## theninfan (Nov 4, 2011)

lol google


----------



## the_scotsman (Nov 4, 2011)




----------



## Dirk (Nov 4, 2011)




----------



## husam666 (Nov 4, 2011)




----------



## LordManhattan (Nov 4, 2011)




----------



## newter55 (Nov 4, 2011)

Google changes their logo to this:
I instantly change my home screen.


----------



## husam666 (Nov 4, 2011)




----------



## idavid_ (Nov 4, 2011)

^





¤The statement below is true.
The statement above is false.¤


----------



## newter55 (Nov 4, 2011)

failpost!!


----------



## idavid_ (Nov 4, 2011)

If you are trying to impress a girl with your phone, then I can see why you are forever alone xD 

¤The statement below is true.
The statement above is false.¤


----------



## idavid_ (Nov 4, 2011)

¤The statement below is true.
The statement above is false.¤


----------



## idavid_ (Nov 4, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> It worked, thanks to my custom ROM. But nothing happened.

Click to collapse



Meh...






¤The statement below is true.
The statement above is false.¤


----------



## idavid_ (Nov 4, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> Which? Meh, or okay?

Click to collapse



Both... And I posted some weird okay pic, edited now.  

¤The statement below is true.
The statement above is false.¤


----------



## husam666 (Nov 4, 2011)

---------- Post added at 10:36 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:35 PM ----------


----------



## husam666 (Nov 5, 2011)




----------



## Dirk (Nov 5, 2011)

*Pre-load begun..*


----------



## conantroutman (Nov 5, 2011)

Why I love my weekend off.........







U jelly breakfast lovers?


----------



## Dirk (Nov 5, 2011)

conantroutman said:


> Why I love my weekend off.........
> 
> 
> U jelly breakfast lovers?

Click to collapse



Great minds think alike. I'll be having mine here in an hour:






Eggs, bacon, sausage, burger, chips, tomato, mushrooms, beans and fresh orange juice! May even go sooner now that you've made me hungry! 

Enjoy your weekend off mate. Do you have any plans?


----------



## conantroutman (Nov 5, 2011)

DirkGently said:


> Great minds think alike. I'll be having mine here in an hour:
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Quiet or I'll have to cook another one 

I plan on spending my weekend trying to get back on the horse.....
(there is no horse, its a metaphor  )


----------



## the_scotsman (Nov 5, 2011)

conantroutman said:


> Why I love my weekend off.........
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



MMMMmmmmm.......sliced sausage!!! I only get that occasionally over here...speciality item being a Scottish product 


But this is why I enjoy my weekends (21:30 Saturday here)


----------



## mulletcutter (Nov 5, 2011)

DirkGently said:


>

Click to collapse



Wo wo wo, where's this at?


----------



## the_scotsman (Nov 5, 2011)

mulletcutter said:


> Wo wo wo, where's this at?

Click to collapse



I believe it's just on steam...lets you download and have it ready to run once they release it, so you dont have to wait on the download on release time.


----------



## mulletcutter (Nov 5, 2011)

the_scotsman said:


> I believe it's just on steam...lets you download and have it ready to run once they release it, so you dont have to wait on the download on release time.

Click to collapse



Must be comp only.....


----------



## Dirk (Nov 5, 2011)




----------



## Dirk (Nov 5, 2011)




----------



## stevenc19 (Nov 5, 2011)

Shake ur hed rly fast an u wil c john lennon  

Sent from my GT-S5830 using xda premium


----------



## idavid_ (Nov 5, 2011)

stevenc19 said:


> Shake ur hed rly fast an u wil c john lennon
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5830 using xda premium

Click to collapse








¤The statement below is true.
The statement above is false.¤


----------



## idavid_ (Nov 5, 2011)

Ok, which back cover do you recommend? 

White:





Or

Sensation XE one:





¤The statement below is true.
The statement above is false.¤


----------



## I_am_Error (Nov 5, 2011)

I like the black one.

-We do what we must because we can. For the good of all us, except the ones who are dead.-


----------



## stevenc19 (Nov 5, 2011)

Sent from my GT-S5830 using xda premium


----------



## idavid_ (Nov 5, 2011)

¤The statement below is true.
The statement above is false.¤


----------



## watt9493 (Nov 5, 2011)

RinZo said:


> Since were on the topic of cars, I saw this beauty today and had to take a picture.
> 
> 
> Sent from my Desire HD using xda premium

Click to collapse



Should be a 93 explorer. Js. 

-My life is a shooting range, people never change-


----------



## mulletcutter (Nov 5, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> Should be a 93 explorer. Js.
> 
> -My life is a shooting range, people never change-

Click to collapse



U mean 93 exploder...


----------



## Juls317 (Nov 6, 2011)

idavid_ said:


> I have a f***ing toy piano
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e

Click to collapse



For anyone that cares, it's an oversized pixy stix for me

Sent from my SGH-T959V using XDA App


----------



## mulletcutter (Nov 6, 2011)

Juls317 said:


> For anyone that cares, it's an oversized pixy stix for me
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T959V using XDA App

Click to collapse


----------



## husam666 (Nov 6, 2011)

anyone remembers this?


----------



## watt9493 (Nov 6, 2011)

mulletcutter said:


> U mean 93 exploder...

Click to collapse



-.- thems fighting words

-My life is a shooting range, people never change-


----------



## Babydollll (Nov 6, 2011)

Sent from my HTC Sensation 4G using xda premium


----------



## orb3000 (Nov 6, 2011)




----------



## Dirk (Nov 6, 2011)




----------



## Dirk (Nov 6, 2011)




----------



## idavid_ (Nov 6, 2011)

¤The statement below is true.
The statement above is false.¤


----------



## Dirk (Nov 6, 2011)




----------



## LordManhattan (Nov 6, 2011)




----------



## husam666 (Nov 6, 2011)

idavid_ said:


> ¤The statement below is true.
> The statement above is false.¤

Click to collapse



lmao, true, so true xD


----------



## LordManhattan (Nov 6, 2011)




----------



## husam666 (Nov 6, 2011)




----------



## RinZo (Nov 6, 2011)




----------



## zeuzx (Nov 6, 2011)

have fun


----------



## MacaronyMax (Nov 6, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> Hell yes!! I used to watch it!!

Click to collapse



BANANAS IN PIJAMAS! 


Also.. A friend took a photo of this ans posted to fb.. lols


----------



## husam666 (Nov 6, 2011)




----------



## idavid_ (Nov 6, 2011)

¤The statement below is true.
The statement above is false.¤


----------



## orb3000 (Nov 6, 2011)




----------



## MacaronyMax (Nov 6, 2011)

Wow works .  

Sent from my GT-I9100 using XDA App


----------



## mrrick (Nov 7, 2011)

idavid_ said:


> ¤The statement below is true.
> The statement above is false.¤

Click to collapse



Just had my coworker try this. He looks ridiculous.  

*ins>rt sig here*


----------



## Zxo0oxz (Nov 7, 2011)

Sent from my CM7 Atrix with Tapatalk.


----------



## SteveG12543 (Nov 7, 2011)

Zxo0oxz said:


> View attachment 774463
> 
> Sent from my CM7 Atrix with Tapatalk.

Click to collapse



I'm pretty sure I'd have that look on my face if a rainbow was flying outta me in that area too lol...

Sent from my Droid Incredible running some random CM7 nightly.


----------



## jaszek (Nov 7, 2011)

Why I wasn't posting during the weekend.







http://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.2599469994514.2147691.1487709027&type=1&l=8b305e0475

https://plus.google.com/photos/114642381038773209394/albums/5672088633793875857


----------



## Dirk (Nov 7, 2011)




----------



## LordManhattan (Nov 7, 2011)

DirkGently said:


>

Click to collapse


----------



## Archer (Nov 7, 2011)

For bananaman


----------



## I_am_Error (Nov 7, 2011)

Archer said:


> For bananaman

Click to collapse



Love it haha






-We do what we must because we can. For the good of all us, except the ones who are dead.-


----------



## Archer (Nov 7, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


>

Click to collapse



Lol.  MOAR!!!


----------



## I_am_Error (Nov 7, 2011)

Archer said:


> Lol.  MOAR!!!

Click to collapse


----------



## Archer (Nov 7, 2011)




----------



## Dirk (Nov 7, 2011)




----------



## idavid_ (Nov 7, 2011)

¤The statement below is true.
The statement above is false.¤


----------



## jaszek (Nov 7, 2011)




----------



## Urabewe (Nov 7, 2011)

Best costume at Halloween New Orleans 2011....

Well besides the naked women.... those costumes are number one all year long though...


----------



## Archer (Nov 7, 2011)




----------



## orb3000 (Nov 7, 2011)




----------



## idavid_ (Nov 7, 2011)

¤The statement below is true.
The statement above is false.¤


----------



## orb3000 (Nov 7, 2011)




----------



## husam666 (Nov 7, 2011)




----------



## BeerChameleon (Nov 7, 2011)

husam666 said:


>

Click to collapse



This is More then pro: Whatever comes after pro


----------



## I_am_Error (Nov 7, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> This is More then pro: Whatever comes after pro

Click to collapse



Boss 






Random one! 

-We do what we must because we can. For the good of all us, except the ones who are dead.-


----------



## BeerChameleon (Nov 7, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> Boss
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse





Thanks, thats the word i was looking for 

And what exactly am i looking for in the pic  


Also: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





And:


----------



## husam666 (Nov 8, 2011)




----------



## I_am_Error (Nov 8, 2011)

husam666 said:


>

Click to collapse



That happens to me more than I would like to admit. 






Future texts? Wtf!? 

-We do what we must because we can. For the good of all us, except the ones who are dead.-


----------



## huggs (Nov 8, 2011)




----------



## orb3000 (Nov 8, 2011)




----------



## LordManhattan (Nov 8, 2011)




----------



## husam666 (Nov 8, 2011)




----------



## orb3000 (Nov 8, 2011)




----------



## deliriousDroid (Nov 8, 2011)

Bahahahaha


----------



## husam666 (Nov 8, 2011)




----------



## idavid_ (Nov 8, 2011)

¤The statement below is true.
The statement above is false.¤


----------



## LordManhattan (Nov 8, 2011)




----------



## husam666 (Nov 8, 2011)




----------



## newter55 (Nov 8, 2011)

Inappropriate silly band?


----------



## LordManhattan (Nov 8, 2011)

---------- Post added at 11:59 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:58 PM ----------


----------



## orb3000 (Nov 9, 2011)

*Fail!*


----------



## Archer (Nov 9, 2011)




----------



## suxichang (Nov 9, 2011)




----------



## Dirk (Nov 9, 2011)




----------



## LordManhattan (Nov 9, 2011)




----------



## mrrick (Nov 9, 2011)

*insert sig here*


----------



## Urabewe (Nov 9, 2011)

I think i would take an x-wing cockpit defeat the empire with a dump


----------



## mulletcutter (Nov 9, 2011)

Archer said:


>

Click to collapse



Nice airplane


----------



## husam666 (Nov 9, 2011)




----------



## husam666 (Nov 9, 2011)




----------



## idavid_ (Nov 9, 2011)

¤The statement below is true.
The statement above is false.¤


----------



## MaBlo (Nov 9, 2011)

Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda premium


----------



## LordManhattan (Nov 9, 2011)




----------



## husam666 (Nov 9, 2011)




----------



## LordManhattan (Nov 9, 2011)




----------



## The El Guapo (Nov 9, 2011)




----------



## idavid_ (Nov 9, 2011)

¤The statement below is true.
The statement above is false.¤


----------



## idavid_ (Nov 9, 2011)

¤The statement below is true.
The statement above is false.¤


----------



## husam666 (Nov 9, 2011)

idavid_ said:


> ¤The statement below is true.
> The statement above is false.¤

Click to collapse



you don't always post pictures, but when you do, the ones supposed to be small are large, and large ones are small


----------



## idavid_ (Nov 9, 2011)

husam666 said:


> you don't always post pictures, but when you do, the ones supposed to be small are large, and large ones are small

Click to collapse



Tapatalk resizes them, not my fault  

¤The statement below is true.
The statement above is false.¤


----------



## husam666 (Nov 9, 2011)




----------



## BeerChameleon (Nov 9, 2011)

idavid_ said:


> Tapatalk resizes them, not my fault
> 
> ¤The statement below is true.
> The statement above is false.¤

Click to collapse



I know why won't they stay normal size 


Also @ Husam those nails are awesome i should make my gf do that to hers


----------



## idavid_ (Nov 9, 2011)

¤The statement below is true.
The statement above is false.¤


----------



## idavid_ (Nov 9, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> I know why won't they stay normal size
> 
> 
> Also @ Husam those nails are awesome i should make my gf do that to hers

Click to collapse



I'll tell my gf to... Oh wait, I don't have one.
*picturenotnecessarybecauseyouknowwhatimeanandi'mnotgonnainsertspaces*

¤The statement below is true.
The statement above is false.¤


----------



## husam666 (Nov 9, 2011)

idavid_ said:


> I'll tell my gf to... Oh wait, I don't have one.
> *picturenotnecessarybecauseyouknowwhatimeanandi'mnotgonnainsertspaces*
> 
> ¤The statement below is true.
> The statement above is false.¤

Click to collapse



you can do it for yourself


----------



## BeerChameleon (Nov 9, 2011)

idavid_ said:


> ¤The statement below is true.
> The statement above is false.¤

Click to collapse



Hey that one is BIG!!!! 

Was that using tapatalk hosting? 

I try to upload to xda but it always say i don't have permission


----------



## idavid_ (Nov 9, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> Hey that one is BIG!!!!
> 
> Was that using tapatalk hosting?
> 
> I try to upload to xda but it always say i don't have permission

Click to collapse



Yep, Tapatalk. Idk, maybe the problem is with meme generator.

¤The statement below is true.
The statement above is false.¤


----------



## BeerChameleon (Nov 9, 2011)

idavid_ said:


> Yep, Tapatalk. Idk, maybe the problem is with meme generator.
> 
> ¤The statement below is true.
> The statement above is false.¤

Click to collapse



No cause i tried uploading a picture of my tv and kinect and it made it small


----------



## idavid_ (Nov 9, 2011)

Oh god... What has been seen, cannot be unseen. 






¤The statement below is true.
The statement above is false.¤


----------



## M_T_M (Nov 9, 2011)




----------



## orb3000 (Nov 9, 2011)




----------



## husam666 (Nov 10, 2011)

HOLY SH!+!!!!!


----------



## huggs (Nov 10, 2011)




----------



## LordManhattan (Nov 10, 2011)

Water bear/moss piglet  Looks like it supports third party accessories in the mouth!


----------



## orb3000 (Nov 10, 2011)

*Sure this is only my imagination...*


----------



## darenkan (Nov 10, 2011)

All are nice pics........thanks for sharing..........


----------



## Dirk (Nov 10, 2011)




----------



## onellrdb (Nov 10, 2011)

the problem is, I just can't find other examples


----------



## k0sh (Nov 10, 2011)

Sent from hell to take your soul


----------



## idavid_ (Nov 10, 2011)

¤The statement below is true.
The statement above is false.¤


----------



## jonny68 (Nov 10, 2011)

True as well


----------



## xaccers (Nov 10, 2011)

jonny68 said:


> True as well

Click to collapse



The difference? 
Choice.


----------



## BeerChameleon (Nov 10, 2011)

>

Click to collapse



lmfao, awesome!!! :d


----------



## LordManhattan (Nov 10, 2011)




----------



## idavid_ (Nov 10, 2011)

DirkGently said:


>

Click to collapse



Am I the only one who doesn't get this? 

¤The statement below is true.
The statement above is false.¤


----------



## LordManhattan (Nov 10, 2011)

H2O = Water
H2O2 (He says H2O too) = Hydrogen peroxide


----------



## Archer (Nov 10, 2011)

idavid_ said:


> Am I the only one who doesn't get this?

Click to collapse



h202 is hydrogen peroxide


----------



## MacaronyMax (Nov 10, 2011)

idavid_ said:


> Am I the only one who doesn't get this?
> 
> ¤The statement below is true.
> The statement above is false.¤

Click to collapse



http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hydrogen_peroxide




Edit: Ninja'd!!!!!!  x2   XD


----------



## LordManhattan (Nov 10, 2011)




----------



## idavid_ (Nov 10, 2011)

BazookaAce said:


> H2O = Water
> H2O2 (He says H2O too) = Hydrogen peroxide

Click to collapse



Ahh ok, I know nothing about chemistry  

¤The statement below is true.
The statement above is false.¤


----------



## Thes1ev (Nov 10, 2011)

wtf with this latex guy^^


----------



## LordManhattan (Nov 10, 2011)




----------



## MacaronyMax (Nov 10, 2011)




----------



## husam666 (Nov 10, 2011)




----------



## LordManhattan (Nov 10, 2011)

Hahahaha                    !


----------



## MacaronyMax (Nov 10, 2011)

O______o








^^(See first pic)


----------



## Dirk (Nov 10, 2011)




----------



## LordManhattan (Nov 10, 2011)

Underwater lake







---------- Post added at 08:26 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:26 PM ----------




M_T_M said:


> Err...didn't you posted this yesterday mate?

Click to collapse



LOL, i posted it yesterday. Dirk! Time to wake up mate!


----------



## Dirk (Nov 10, 2011)

M_T_M said:


> Err...didn't you posted this yesterday mate?

Click to collapse



Case in point!


----------



## LordManhattan (Nov 10, 2011)




----------



## idavid_ (Nov 10, 2011)

DirkGently said:


> Case in point!

Click to collapse








¤The statement below is true.
The statement above is false.¤


----------



## LordManhattan (Nov 10, 2011)




----------



## I_am_Error (Nov 10, 2011)

-We do what we must because we can. For the good of all us, except the ones who are dead.-


----------



## orb3000 (Nov 10, 2011)




----------



## husam666 (Nov 10, 2011)




----------



## husam666 (Nov 10, 2011)




----------



## Archer (Nov 10, 2011)

husam666 said:


>

Click to collapse



You missed one. 






Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda premium


----------



## husam666 (Nov 10, 2011)

Archer said:


> You missed one.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



lmao







---------- Post added at 01:28 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:53 AM ----------


----------



## MacaronyMax (Nov 10, 2011)

Ahahhaha  that's funny 





Max. (From my Galaxy 2)


----------



## husam666 (Nov 10, 2011)




----------



## I_am_Error (Nov 11, 2011)

husam666 said:


>

Click to collapse



Lulz 9gag. 

-We do what we must because we can. For the good of all us, except the ones who are dead.-


----------



## shahkam (Nov 11, 2011)

BazookaAce said:


>

Click to collapse



ROFLLL111!!!

Sent from my X10i using XDA Premium App


----------



## jaszek (Nov 11, 2011)

---------- Post added at 06:18 AM ---------- Previous post was at 06:08 AM ----------


----------



## I_am_Error (Nov 11, 2011)

-We do what we must because we can. For the good of all us, except the ones who are dead.-


----------



## LordManhattan (Nov 11, 2011)




----------



## I_am_Error (Nov 11, 2011)

Very impossibru.

-We do what we must because we can. For the good of all us, except the ones who are dead.-


----------



## husam666 (Nov 11, 2011)




----------



## LordManhattan (Nov 11, 2011)




----------



## LordManhattan (Nov 11, 2011)

Mama noo!


----------



## mrrick (Nov 11, 2011)

*insert sig here*


----------



## Dirk (Nov 11, 2011)




----------



## matrix0886 (Nov 11, 2011)

-Interview with a Vampire


----------



## Dirk (Nov 11, 2011)




----------



## orb3000 (Nov 11, 2011)




----------



## orb3000 (Nov 11, 2011)




----------



## Dirk (Nov 11, 2011)




----------



## MacaronyMax (Nov 11, 2011)

dirk.. did you get your name changed?


----------



## Dirk (Nov 11, 2011)




----------



## husam666 (Nov 11, 2011)

DirkGently said:


>

Click to collapse


----------



## Dirk (Nov 11, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> dirk.. did you get your name changed?

Click to collapse



I had an unwanted and unnecessary digit. It was as welcome as a fart in an elevator. Sadly it had grown fond of me and attached itself like a limpit to my moniker. After years of effort, a compliant admin and some surgical lube, ($$), the digit was excised, like a tertiary nipple.


----------



## MacaronyMax (Nov 11, 2011)

DirkGently said:


> I had an unwanted and unnecessary digit. It was as welcome as a fart in an elevator. Sadly it had grown fond of me and attached itself like a limpit to my moniker. After years of effort, a compliant admin and some surgical lube, ($$), the digit was excised, like a tertiary nipple.

Click to collapse



lmao fair enough  when did it happen? 



DirkGently said:


>

Click to collapse




husam666 said:


>

Click to collapse




M_T_M said:


>

Click to collapse


----------



## jaszek (Nov 11, 2011)




----------



## husam666 (Nov 11, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> What if the opponent was a female??

Click to collapse



his hand would get stuck in there


----------



## husam666 (Nov 11, 2011)




----------



## Dirk (Nov 11, 2011)

lol, Sourcery Inception is now lvl 4!



MacaronyMax said:


> lmao fair enough  when did it happen?

Click to collapse



About a month back now!


----------



## MacaronyMax (Nov 11, 2011)

M_T_M said:


>

Click to collapse

































i LIKE TO SCROLL!


----------



## Intratech (Nov 11, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> What if the opponent was a female??

Click to collapse


----------



## mrrick (Nov 11, 2011)

*insert sig here*


----------



## husam666 (Nov 11, 2011)

mmmmm


----------



## MacaronyMax (Nov 11, 2011)

Y U NO remember AracnapHOBIA ThrEAd!


----------



## husam666 (Nov 11, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Y U NO remember AracnapHOBIA ThrEAd!

Click to collapse



i didn't even know it existed


----------



## MacaronyMax (Nov 11, 2011)

husam666 said:


> i didn't even know it existed

Click to collapse



it's old let me find 

---------- Post added at 11:16 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:10 PM ----------

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=786170&highlight=arachnophobia


----------



## xaccers (Nov 11, 2011)

This tickled me in a "I can't believe you just said that!" way.


----------



## husam666 (Nov 11, 2011)




----------



## orb3000 (Nov 12, 2011)




----------



## I_am_Error (Nov 12, 2011)

orb3000 said:


>

Click to collapse








-We do what we must because we can. For the good of all us, except the ones who are dead.-


----------



## jaszek (Nov 12, 2011)

Chillin in the press room at madison square garden. Game os behind a few walls, watch it on tv. 

Sent from my HTC Vision using XDA App


----------



## Dirk (Nov 12, 2011)




----------



## idavid_ (Nov 12, 2011)

¤The statement below is true.
The statement above is false.¤


----------



## dexter93 (Nov 12, 2011)

idavid_ said:


> ¤The statement below is true.
> The statement above is false.¤

Click to collapse



tell me thats a meme/photoshoped and not real


----------



## Archer (Nov 12, 2011)




----------



## Dirk (Nov 12, 2011)




----------



## dexter93 (Nov 12, 2011)

DirkGently said:


>

Click to collapse



hmmm.... i smell alpharev... xD


----------



## Dirk (Nov 12, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> hmmm.... i smell alpharev... xD

Click to collapse



Perhaps a hot shower will help?*











* what's an alpharev?


----------



## MaBlo (Nov 12, 2011)

DirkGently said:


> Perhaps a hot shower will help?*
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



http://alpharev.nl/

They S-Off'ed my old HTC Legend. 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda premium


----------



## husam666 (Nov 12, 2011)




----------



## twopumpchump (Nov 12, 2011)

opening day of deer season 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I727 using xda premium


----------



## mrrick (Nov 12, 2011)

*insert sig here*


----------



## LordManhattan (Nov 12, 2011)




----------



## I_am_Error (Nov 12, 2011)

-We do what we must because we can. For the good of all us, except the ones who are dead.-


----------



## Dirk (Nov 13, 2011)




----------



## Dirk (Nov 13, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> Taht tatolly wroks wtih Preisan too, I ckeched!

Click to collapse



Now take a look at why it's a total con:

http://wimp.com/spellingmatters/

It's basically the same trick that fraudsters and stage magicians have used for years.


----------



## xaccers (Nov 13, 2011)

DirkGently said:


> Now take a look at why it's a total con:
> 
> http://wimp.com/spellingmatters/
> 
> It's basically the same trick that fraudsters and stage magicians have used for years.

Click to collapse



Best bit, at the end when he says "no seriously, that's for real" my phone's screen went blank!


----------



## husam666 (Nov 13, 2011)

DirkGently said:


>

Click to collapse



actually that was almost unreadable for me


----------



## Dirk (Nov 13, 2011)

husam666 said:


> actually that was almost unreadable for me

Click to collapse



It's how all writing looks to me at the end of a Friday night. Even with one eye closed and squinting with the other!


----------



## husam666 (Nov 13, 2011)

DirkGently said:


> It's how all writing looks to me at the end of a Friday night. Even with one eye closed and squinting with the other!

Click to collapse



LMAO


----------



## Dirk (Nov 13, 2011)




----------



## idavid_ (Nov 13, 2011)

Sent from my Sensation using Tapatalk


----------



## Urabewe (Nov 13, 2011)

DirkGently said:


>

Click to collapse



Yes and one has had plastic surgery the other... not so much. Also is the other lady really 51?


----------



## Intratech (Nov 13, 2011)

DirkGently said:


>

Click to collapse



No photoshop images: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbiz/article-1378326/Nigella-Lawson-hits-Bondi-beach-burkini.html


----------



## Archer (Nov 13, 2011)




----------



## newter55 (Nov 13, 2011)

Archer said:


>

Click to collapse



That kinda has and odor to it.


----------



## husam666 (Nov 13, 2011)

no offence, but this is lulzy


----------



## I_am_Error (Nov 13, 2011)

husam666 said:


> no offence, but this is lulzy

Click to collapse








The real funny thing though, Beiber is from Canada lol

-We do what we must because we can. For the good of all us, except the ones who are dead.-


----------



## husam666 (Nov 13, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> The real funny thing though, Beiber is from Canada lol
> 
> -We do what we must because we can. For the good of all us, except the ones who are dead.-

Click to collapse



^LMAO 

but isn't justin beiber canadian?


----------



## I_am_Error (Nov 13, 2011)

husam666 said:


> ^LMAO
> 
> but isn't justin beiber canadian?

Click to collapse



Read what I said 






-We do what we must because we can. For the good of all us, except the ones who are dead.-


----------



## husam666 (Nov 13, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> Read what I said
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



you edited your post -__-


----------



## I_am_Error (Nov 13, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> Or Iraq war maybe...

Click to collapse



Actually, I'm not going to go there. But planes hit the twin towers first before we declared war. 







-We do what we must because we can. For the good of all us, except the ones who are dead.-


----------



## husam666 (Nov 13, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> That's another story, I didn't say Afghanistan. But Iraq was not necessary, no WMD's where found there. Don't get me wrong, I hated Saddam, He f**ked my country in the 80s, but still US shouldn't have gone to war with Iraq.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 12:58 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:58 AM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



this is xda, politics is against the rules guys, if you want to talk politics go to irc or skype or something


----------



## I_am_Error (Nov 13, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> That's another story, I didn't say Afghanistan. But Iraq was not necessary, no WMD's where found there. Don't get me wrong, I hated Saddam, He f**ked my country in the 80s, but still US shouldn't have gone to war with Iraq.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 12:58 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:58 AM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I have nothing to come back to your political discussion. I really don't care. Problem?  






-We do what we must because we can. For the good of all us, except the ones who are dead.-


----------



## husam666 (Nov 13, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> You mad?
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



i'm not mad, maybe mods will be


----------



## mrrick (Nov 13, 2011)

Politics and religion. The cause of wars. 

*ins>rt sig here*


----------



## I_am_Error (Nov 13, 2011)

husam666 said:


> i'm not mad, maybe mods will be

Click to collapse



I concur.  One reason I stopped talking about it.






-We do what we must because we can. For the good of all us, except the ones who are dead.-


----------



## LordManhattan (Nov 13, 2011)




----------



## husam666 (Nov 13, 2011)




----------



## matrix0886 (Nov 14, 2011)

It drives me insane when people get it wrong


----------



## mulletcutter (Nov 14, 2011)




----------



## Urabewe (Nov 14, 2011)

Mmhmm.....


----------



## I_am_Error (Nov 14, 2011)

Urabewe said:


> Mmhmm.....

Click to collapse



Lmao! 

-We do what we must because we can. For the good of all us, except the ones who are dead.-


----------



## mulletcutter (Nov 14, 2011)

Urabewe said:


> Mmhmm.....

Click to collapse


----------



## Urabewe (Nov 14, 2011)

Squirrelex Defender of Nuts


----------



## mulletcutter (Nov 14, 2011)




----------



## Urabewe (Nov 14, 2011)

Good thing i read this...


----------



## Urabewe (Nov 14, 2011)

Gah uploading from gallery through tapatalk sucks....


----------



## Dirk (Nov 14, 2011)




----------



## orb3000 (Nov 14, 2011)

Thanks to adamoutler


----------



## LordManhattan (Nov 14, 2011)

That looks discusting. Put some apples on it.

(trololoool)

Sent from my HTC Desire HD using xda premium


----------



## husam666 (Nov 14, 2011)

DirkGently said:


>

Click to collapse



My favorite quote


----------



## mrrick (Nov 14, 2011)

Love hurts. 





*insert sig here*


----------



## idavid_ (Nov 14, 2011)

¤The statement below is true.
The statement above is false.¤


----------



## Dirk (Nov 14, 2011)

^^ lolololol!

Ok, this one is made from Platinum, is Diamond encrusted, costs $3,250 and your girl would probably ditch you in a second for one:






Can you guess what it is? (For the sake of decency it's probably better if you keep it to yourself if you do know!)


----------



## Dirk (Nov 14, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> OK, first of all, what girl??
> 
> And here be my guesses:
> 1. 'Toy', if you know what I mean.
> ...

Click to collapse



A mixture of 3 and 1 gets you the correct answer!

Here's a great one courtesy of Cracked.com. I'd apologise for the profanity but i think it serves a purpose in this case:






Btw, anyone who didn't see this before, a real life look at the efficacy of the Trinidad scorpion, by an XDA member:

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1297856


----------



## mrrick (Nov 14, 2011)

DirkGently said:


> ^^ lolololol!
> 
> Ok, this one is made from Platinum, is Diamond encrusted, costs $3,250 and your girl would probably ditch you in a second for one:
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



It's the eye flashy thingy from mib. 


Edit: and diamonds cut glass. A diamond encrusted "wand" would shred the inside of a ""book" of spells"..  Ouch.. 



*ins>rt sig here*


----------



## Archer (Nov 14, 2011)

DirkGently said:


>

Click to collapse



It's a side view of the top corner of a diamond encrusted iPhone case.  All iPhone cases should be diamond encrusted so as to show the wealth of the owner and the value of the device therein.


----------



## I_am_Error (Nov 14, 2011)

DirkGently said:


> ^^ lolololol!
> 
> Ok, this one is made from Platinum, is Diamond encrusted, costs $3,250 and your girl would probably ditch you in a second for one:
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Is it really what I think it is? XD






-We do what we must because we can. For the good of all us, except the ones who are dead.-


----------



## xaccers (Nov 14, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> OK, first of all, what girl??
> 
> And here be my guesses:
> 1. 'Toy', if you know what I mean.
> ...

Click to collapse



I believe 1. is correct.


----------



## husam666 (Nov 14, 2011)

I hope I don't get banned because of this, but this is so real!
Facebook is racist!!


----------



## idavid_ (Nov 14, 2011)

¤The statement below is true.
The statement above is false.¤


----------



## Dirk (Nov 14, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> Is it really what I think it is? XD
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



It probably is exactly what you think it is:

http://www.cracked.com/article_19488_14-luxury-sex-toys-extremely-rich-creepy.html


----------



## MacaronyMax (Nov 14, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> Is it really what I think it is? XD
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



phahahah best idea ever


----------



## idavid_ (Nov 14, 2011)

DirkGently said:


> It probably is exactly what you think it is:
> 
> http://www.cracked.com/article_19488_14-luxury-sex-toys-extremely-rich-creepy.html

Click to collapse



Dude... I don't think I'll be able to sleep now 

¤The statement below is true.
The statement above is false.¤


----------



## MacaronyMax (Nov 14, 2011)

DirkGently said:


> It probably is exactly what you think it is:
> 
> http://www.cracked.com/article_19488_14-luxury-sex-toys-extremely-rich-creepy.html

Click to collapse



lmao, that's some wierd stuf


----------



## husam666 (Nov 14, 2011)




----------



## MacaronyMax (Nov 14, 2011)

husam666 said:


>

Click to collapse
















lmao


----------



## Urabewe (Nov 14, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> lmao

Click to collapse



Hmmmm I think maybe that was one hell of a troll tweet. If it wasn't, best to play it off as such.


----------



## idavid_ (Nov 14, 2011)

^ For some reason I lold hard at that pic.





¤The statement below is true.
The statement above is false.¤


----------



## idavid_ (Nov 14, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> So I was right after all.

Click to collapse



?

¤The statement below is true.
The statement above is false.¤


----------



## Urabewe (Nov 14, 2011)

idavid_ said:


> ^ For some reason I lold hard at that pic.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I know, me too. I have no clue why its just hilarious. I imagine the dog has a really low dumb voice, question is who is on the phone? Cat? 

Speaking of cats... here is an example of how to hide alcoholic drinks on social networks


----------



## idavid_ (Nov 14, 2011)

Urabewe said:


> Speaking of cats... here is an example of how to hide alcoholic drinks on social networks

Click to collapse








¤The statement below is true.
The statement above is false.¤


----------



## BeerChameleon (Nov 14, 2011)

DirkGently said:


> ^^ lolololol!
> 
> Ok, this one is made from Platinum, is Diamond encrusted, costs $3,250 and your girl would probably ditch you in a second for one:
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Its a

DLIOOD


----------



## BeerChameleon (Nov 14, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> Missing a d there...

Click to collapse



There u happy


----------



## Dirk (Nov 14, 2011)

*86 year old man tells life story in pictures...*






Simply amazing!


----------



## idavid_ (Nov 14, 2011)

Awesomeness!

¤The statement below is true.
The statement above is false.¤


----------



## Urabewe (Nov 14, 2011)

Perpetual energy is not a myth...


----------



## LordManhattan (Nov 14, 2011)

DirkGently said:


> Simply amazing!

Click to collapse



Woooow, that is just too awesome! Simply fantastic.


----------



## idavid_ (Nov 14, 2011)

¤The statement below is true.
The statement above is false.¤


----------



## orb3000 (Nov 14, 2011)




----------



## Dirk (Nov 14, 2011)




----------



## Archer (Nov 14, 2011)

DirkGently said:


>

Click to collapse



That is one dark looking dog!


----------



## I_am_Error (Nov 14, 2011)

-We do what we must because we can. For the good of all us, except the ones who are dead.-


----------



## Archer (Nov 14, 2011)




----------



## Intratech (Nov 15, 2011)




----------



## Dirk (Nov 15, 2011)




----------



## mrrick (Nov 15, 2011)

*ins>rt sig here*


----------



## Dirk (Nov 15, 2011)

I can't work out if i'm a Death Star Laser Operator, or Jabba's Slave Girl!


----------



## conantroutman (Nov 15, 2011)




----------



## Dirk (Nov 15, 2011)

^^ That is just plain weird! 

How's it going CT? Weekend off this week, or teh one after?


----------



## conantroutman (Nov 15, 2011)

DirkGently said:


> ^^ That is just plain weird!
> 
> How's it going CT? Weekend off this week, or teh one after?

Click to collapse



Makes me hungry.........

Must be next week 
Thought I was getting a day off today but apparently I have to go out and do ****.....

I hate going out, and doing ****....







Sent from my HD2. Still kicking the arse out of all your phones...


----------



## Archer (Nov 15, 2011)




----------



## Dirk (Nov 15, 2011)




----------



## Archer (Nov 15, 2011)




----------



## Dirk (Nov 15, 2011)




----------



## Archer (Nov 15, 2011)

Now THIS is devotion!






And this has "Kill me" written all over it.


----------



## Dirk (Nov 15, 2011)

Archer said:


> ..
> And this has "Kill me" written all over it.

Click to collapse



Lol. I'm thinking cat lovers may want to skip this page... 

Let's have some more cute, furry... SPIDERS!!


----------



## I_am_Error (Nov 15, 2011)

Wonderful little creatures eh? 






This is a sun spider. I think if I saw one I would instantly crush it in disgust. 

-We do what we must because we can. For the good of all us, except the ones who are dead.-


----------



## Dirk (Nov 15, 2011)

Why does the one i posted appear to have about 12 more legs than would usually be expected? 

Anyway, spider-fest is on:


----------



## idavid_ (Nov 15, 2011)

(Yes I stole that pic from M_T_M, problem?)

¤The statement below is true.
The statement above is false.¤


----------



## LordManhattan (Nov 15, 2011)

RIP birdy


----------



## orb3000 (Nov 15, 2011)

Thanks to M_T_M


----------



## I_am_Error (Nov 15, 2011)

-We do what we must because we can. For the good of all us, except the ones who are dead.-


----------



## Archer (Nov 15, 2011)




----------



## Dirk (Nov 15, 2011)

idavid_ said:


> (Yes I stole that pic from M_T_M, problem?)
> 
> ¤The statement below is true.
> The statement above is false.¤

Click to collapse



Love it!



BazookaAce said:


> RIP birdy

Click to collapse



Spider 1 - Bird 0 



orb3000 said:


> DancingEyeball

Click to collapse



Ok, that freaking image is really beginning to weird me out now!


----------



## orb3000 (Nov 15, 2011)




----------



## I_am_Error (Nov 15, 2011)

orb3000 said:


>

Click to collapse








-We do what we must because we can. For the good of all us, except the ones who are dead.-


----------



## Dirk (Nov 15, 2011)

Archer said:


>

Click to collapse



Lmao! I always suspected Pooh had a dark side.






*Quick Caption contest:*






Do your worst...!


----------



## I_am_Error (Nov 15, 2011)

-We do what we must because we can. For the good of all us, except the ones who are dead.-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Nov 15, 2011)




----------



## Dirk (Nov 15, 2011)

*My submission..*







Who wants to be independent adjudicator for the caption contest? Winner to be announced this time tomorrow?

Edit: Anybody else been Breadfished by M_T_M yet? Best troll thread yet! 
Edit2: Goddamit, now i've been rickrolled! I'm going to bed before i lose the game!
Edit3: I lost the game...

Goodnight all.


----------



## conantroutman (Nov 15, 2011)

Sent From My Fingers To Your Face.....


----------



## MacaronyMax (Nov 15, 2011)

Best, post, ever  night dude 


DirkGently said:


> Who wants to be independent adjudicator for the caption contest? Winner to be announced this time tomorrow?
> 
> Edit: Anybody else been Breadfished by M_T_M yet? Best troll thread yet!
> Edit2: Goddamit, now i've been rickrolled! I'm going to bed before i lose the game!
> ...

Click to collapse









Max. (From my Galaxy 2)


----------



## LordManhattan (Nov 15, 2011)




----------



## Archer (Nov 15, 2011)




----------



## twopumpchump (Nov 15, 2011)




----------



## Archer (Nov 15, 2011)

twopumpchump said:


>

Click to collapse



Noob


----------



## orb3000 (Nov 16, 2011)




----------



## Dirk (Nov 16, 2011)

I've asked Milad if he'd do us the kindness of judging the caption contest tonight, and hopefully he'll set a new one for us too.

In the meantime, keep your submissions coming! Good stuff so far.


----------



## LordManhattan (Nov 16, 2011)

Ready for work!

*Edit: Actually, he looks like a pedophile..


----------



## mrrick (Nov 16, 2011)

*ins>rt sig here*


----------



## stuffinthesky (Nov 16, 2011)

Sent from my BlackICE(d out) Inspire!!!


----------



## Dirk (Nov 16, 2011)

How about as a prize for the caption contest, the participants all 'Thank' the winner? Would everybody be cool with that?

(I'd be disappointed if mine won this time as everybody else's is better so far. Need to up my game on the next one).


----------



## stuffinthesky (Nov 16, 2011)

DirkGently said:


> How about as a prize for the caption contest, the participants all 'Thank' the winner? Would everybody be cool with that?
> 
> (I'd be disappointed if mine won this time as everybody else's is better so far. Need to up my game on the next one).

Click to collapse



I'm cool with that.

Where's all my thanks? ;-) 

Sent from my BlackICE(d out) Inspire!!!


----------



## I_am_Error (Nov 16, 2011)

Had to throw in some Napoleon dynamite love. 

-We do what we must because we can. For the good of all us, except the ones who are dead.-


----------



## stuffinthesky (Nov 16, 2011)

Poor kid getting it hard in here...

Sent from my BlackICE(d out) Inspire!!!


----------



## Dirk (Nov 16, 2011)

Milad has kindly agreed to take time out from his studies to pick a winner for us, at around 21.00 GMT. If you haven't submitted an entry already, this is the image for captioning:






Give it a shot!


----------



## mrrick (Nov 16, 2011)

DirkGently said:


>

Click to collapse



This is flawed. Took me too damn long for my liking to figure it out tho. Lol.. I would've been screwed.. 



*ins>rt sig here*


----------



## idavid_ (Nov 16, 2011)

¤The statement below is true.
The statement above is false.¤


----------



## husam666 (Nov 16, 2011)

---------- Post added at 05:39 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:24 PM ----------


----------



## Dirk (Nov 16, 2011)




----------



## M_T_M (Nov 16, 2011)




----------



## orb3000 (Nov 16, 2011)




----------



## Dirk (Nov 16, 2011)




----------



## conantroutman (Nov 16, 2011)

DirkGently said:


>

Click to collapse


----------



## husam666 (Nov 16, 2011)

conantroutman said:


>

Click to collapse



^looooooooooooooooooool


----------



## Dirk (Nov 16, 2011)




----------



## Archer (Nov 16, 2011)




----------



## Archer (Nov 16, 2011)

DirkGently said:


>

Click to collapse



Lol.  Looks like the off-topic Christmas party!


----------



## husam666 (Nov 16, 2011)

---------- Post added at 09:21 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:05 PM ----------


----------



## BeerChameleon (Nov 16, 2011)

husam666 said:


> ---------- Post added at 09:21 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:05 PM ----------

Click to collapse




LMAO, how was that an autocorrect LOL


----------



## Dirk (Nov 16, 2011)

Reminder for those who haven't already, the caption competition will be judged soon if you want to submit an entry.

Muchos 'Thanks' for the winner with a side-order of making people laugh!

If you have a suitable picture for the next round, post it up after the winner is announced.

Game on my brothers!

Picture HERE


----------



## orb3000 (Nov 16, 2011)




----------



## Dirk (Nov 16, 2011)




----------



## Dirk (Nov 16, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> Okay, my own entry.
> 
> Brb with judgment in 30 minutes or more.

Click to collapse



Thanks Milad. Good caption btw, better than mine!


----------



## M_T_M (Nov 16, 2011)




----------



## I_am_Error (Nov 16, 2011)

DirkGently said:


> Thanks Milad. Good caption btw, better than mine!

Click to collapse



Meh it's good but I think it's a little long. 

-We do what we must because we can. For the good of all us, except the ones who are dead.-


----------



## Dirk (Nov 16, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> Meh it's good but I think it's a little long.
> 
> -We do what we must because we can. For the good of all us, except the ones who are dead.-

Click to collapse



CoughCoughthatswhatshesaidtomelastnightCoughCough


----------



## orb3000 (Nov 16, 2011)




----------



## Dirk (Nov 16, 2011)

*Caption Competition..*

Milad sends his apologies but he's knee deep in studies for an important exam tomorrow. Kudos Milad my friend, it's nice to see somebody with their priorities straight! I'm sure everyone will join me in wishing him the best of luck for tomorrow.

If somebody who hasn't submitted an entry yet could step up and make themselves known it'd be appreciated. We trust your unbiased judgement. The upside is Milads entry can also be included in the contest too as he isn't adjudicating himself.

Any volunteers?


----------



## MacaronyMax (Nov 16, 2011)

So someone to vote for the contest? 

(Also you're always welcome on the Mafia thread dude  ) 





Max. (From my Galaxy 2)


----------



## malybru (Nov 16, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> So someone to vote for the contest?
> 
> (Also you're always welcome on the Mafia thread dude  )
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Hi,

Can anyone do it?


----------



## I_am_Error (Nov 16, 2011)

To the rescue! 

-We do what we must because we can. For the good of all us, except the ones who are dead.-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Nov 16, 2011)

Yes they can  (I think double check with Dirk ) 





malybru said:


> Hi,
> 
> Can anyone do it?

Click to collapse









Max. (From my Galaxy 2)


----------



## BeerChameleon (Nov 16, 2011)

M_T_M said:


> I could do eet.........................
> 
> if I felt like it

Click to collapse



PSHHHHHHHHHHH

if u felt like it 

It seems u felt like redirecting threads yesterday and u felt like making a thread pretty much a refresh button today.

And u don't feel like some simple voting or judging.


----------



## MacaronyMax (Nov 16, 2011)

Best idea ever. He makes a thread called refresh, stickies it and links it back to ot .. saves us hitting f5 or the refresh button   





Max. (From my Galaxy 2)


----------



## BeerChameleon (Nov 16, 2011)

M_T_M said:


> I have explained myself to the members here about why I do what I do
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=19416905&postcount=3195

Click to collapse



Damn ur redirects!!!!   

---------- Post added at 03:34 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:32 PM ----------




davidrules7778 said:


> Damn ur redirects!!!!

Click to collapse



Also Y U EDIT MY QUOTE?!?!?!?!?!?


----------



## MacaronyMax (Nov 16, 2011)

+___+





Max. (From my Galaxy 2)


----------



## Dirk (Nov 16, 2011)

Any of the above! 

Who claimed it first? Was it Max? Someone who didn't enter themselves at least..


----------



## BeerChameleon (Nov 16, 2011)

M_T_M said:


> Tooooo long mate...and I'm too lazy to scroll down that much

Click to collapse



DON'T U EVEN Say it WAS TOO LONG!!!! 

U made it long


----------



## Dirk (Nov 16, 2011)

OK, max and error have submissions so malybru is my man. Want to decide a winner for us?


----------



## MacaronyMax (Nov 16, 2011)

Seems so  but malybru can if theywant, 


DirkGently said:


> Any of the above!
> 
> Who claimed it first? Was it Max? Someone who didn't enter themselves at least..

Click to collapse









Max. (From my Galaxy 2)


----------



## malybru (Nov 16, 2011)

DirkGently said:


> OK, max and error have submissions so malybru is my man. Want to decide a winner for us?

Click to collapse





MacaronyMax said:


> Seems so  but malybru can if theywant,
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Okee.

I look for you.


----------



## mrrick (Nov 16, 2011)

*ins>rt sig here*


----------



## Dirk (Nov 16, 2011)

mrrick said:


> *ins>rt sig here*

Click to collapse



A late entry but a real challenger!

decision coming soon.....


----------



## dexter93 (Nov 16, 2011)

conantroutman said:


>

Click to collapse



lmao xD

Sent from my GT-S5570 using XDA App


----------



## dexter93 (Nov 16, 2011)

DirkGently said:


> A late entry but a real challenger!
> 
> decision coming soon.....

Click to collapse



y do i see this now when no pc is around?  


Sent from my GT-S5570 using XDA App


----------



## BeerChameleon (Nov 16, 2011)

M_T_M said:


> That sounds like some kind of sexual innuendo joke....ama stay away from that
> 
> 
> Also....

Click to collapse



U have a sick mind


----------



## malybru (Nov 16, 2011)

AND THE WINNER IS

















http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=19384131&postcount=3154


----------



## LordManhattan (Nov 16, 2011)




----------



## BeerChameleon (Nov 16, 2011)

malybru said:


> AND THE WINNER IS
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Of course a MOD wins 


Kiss asser judges!!! 

LOL JK


----------



## Dirk (Nov 16, 2011)

malybru said:


> AND THE WINNER IS
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Thank you dude for stepping in at the last minute! If it were my choice i'd have gone for that one too. It was the best of a good bunch!

Congrats to CT, and 'Thanks' from all participants coming your way!

I believe malybru should have first dibs in selecting the image for the next caption competition. Thanks again for your help!


----------



## gplock (Nov 17, 2011)

Sent from my MB525 using XDA App


----------



## husam666 (Nov 17, 2011)




----------



## Dirk (Nov 17, 2011)

^^ Scary! 

Speaking of which..


----------



## husam666 (Nov 17, 2011)

ew, just plain ew


----------



## Dirk (Nov 17, 2011)

*Like a Boss..!*


----------



## babyfriend (Nov 17, 2011)

DirkGently said:


> Post your pictures, funnies, random images here.
> 
> Thanks to everyone for keeping this thread clean. Keep up the good work guys!

Click to collapse



The little boy is so fat ... so funny...


----------



## Dirk (Nov 17, 2011)

babyfriend said:


> The little boy is so fat ... so funny...

Click to collapse



Little? He's big enough to eat his class mates!


----------



## mrrick (Nov 17, 2011)

Also, for those in here who can't stop editing pics, try out touchretouch app if you haven't already. It deft. does what it says, and pretty damn good too might I add..

*ins>rt sig here*


----------



## Archer (Nov 17, 2011)




----------



## Archer (Nov 17, 2011)

If people are interested, I'd like to suggest another caption competition, and here's the pic I think is BEGGING for captions!

I'll happily judge this one tomorrow, about the same time as the last one - say 9pm GMT.


----------



## Archer (Nov 17, 2011)

mrrick said:


> Also, for those in here who can't stop editing pics, try out touchretouch app if you haven't already. It deft. does what it says, and pretty damn good too might I add

Click to collapse



Thanks for the heads-up about touch retouch - that's a very nice app.


----------



## LordManhattan (Nov 17, 2011)

---------- Post added at 12:59 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:47 PM ----------

You're welcome.


----------



## Dirk (Nov 17, 2011)

Archer said:


> If people are interested, I'd like to suggest another caption competition, and here's the pic I think is BEGGING for captions!
> 
> I'll happily judge this one tomorrow, about the same time as the last one - say 9pm GMT.

Click to collapse



Perfect! How was your night out mate?


----------



## LordManhattan (Nov 17, 2011)




----------



## Archer (Nov 17, 2011)

DirkGently said:


> Perfect! How was your night out mate?

Click to collapse



It was good thanks.  A few drinks with a mate that recently became a Dad.  It wasn't too boozy for me to feel rough today, but only got to bed at 2am so it was difficult to get up at 7.  I'm half way through the day though so I'll survive


----------



## I_am_Error (Nov 17, 2011)

-We do what we must because we can. For the good of all us, except the ones who are dead.-


----------



## husam666 (Nov 17, 2011)




----------



## Archer (Nov 17, 2011)

husam666 said:


>

Click to collapse



Best lol I've had in ages


----------



## Dirk (Nov 17, 2011)

Archer said:


> It was good thanks.  A few drinks with a mate that recently became a Dad.  It wasn't too boozy for me to feel rough today, but only got to bed at 2am so it was difficult to get up at 7.  I'm half way through the day though so I'll survive

Click to collapse



I was on it last night! Bed at 12.00, up at 05.00. I do feel rough!

So, here is my submission:







I think we'll go with your idea of the person setting the image to be captioned, also being the judge. Makes more sense.


----------



## austrinoob (Nov 17, 2011)




----------



## conantroutman (Nov 17, 2011)

*Thankyou all!!*

Just noticed that I one the caption contest 

I'd just like to take this moment to say a few words........
Its such an honour to collect this award. As an aspiring troll these are the moments that you dream of. You put your heart and soul into these memes in the hope of one day being held in such high regard by your peers.

I'd like to thank my mum, my dad. My fellow mods and OT trolls.
M_T_M for teaching me to troll with the best of them....
Dirk, Archer, BazookaAce, Boborone, Jascek, The Mafia, I could'nt have acheived this without you guys.......



Hey.... wait.........WTF!!!








.............................

....................................................


----------



## mrrick (Nov 17, 2011)

^lol














*ins>rt sig here*


----------



## Archer (Nov 17, 2011)

conantroutman said:


> Just noticed that I one the caption contest

Click to collapse



Good job it wasn't a spelling contest


----------



## conantroutman (Nov 17, 2011)

Archer said:


> Good job it wasn't a spelling contest

Click to collapse



Lol...... thats..... quite................. embarrasing....................


----------



## orb3000 (Nov 17, 2011)




----------



## conantroutman (Nov 17, 2011)

Here's my submission. 






Sent From My Fingers To Your Face.....


----------



## I_am_Error (Nov 17, 2011)

conantroutman said:


> Just noticed that I one the caption contest
> 
> I'd just like to take this moment to say a few words........
> Its such an honour to collect this award. As an aspiring troll these are the moments that you dream of. You put your heart and soul into these memes in the hope of one day being held in such high regard by your peers.
> ...

Click to collapse



You think so? Really you do?  Which caption? 






-We do what we must because we can. For the good of all us, except the ones who are dead.-


----------



## Dirk (Nov 17, 2011)




----------



## conantroutman (Nov 17, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> You think so? Really you do?  Which caption?
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



The one about pitching a tent in their cavern.... 

I lol'd so hard a little bit of wee came out............

TMI? Deal with it...........


----------



## I_am_Error (Nov 17, 2011)

conantroutman said:


> The one about pitching a tent in their cavern....
> 
> I lol'd so hard a little bit of wee came out............
> 
> TMI? Deal with it...........

Click to collapse



That one was funny hehe 






Best. Disguise. Ever.

-We do what we must because we can. For the good of all us, except the ones who are dead.-


----------



## I_am_Error (Nov 17, 2011)

-We do what we must because we can. For the good of all us, except the ones who are dead.-


----------



## Dirk (Nov 17, 2011)

^^ nice, the competition is heating up!



conantroutman said:


>

Click to collapse


----------



## I_am_Error (Nov 17, 2011)

DirkGently said:


> ^^ nice, the competition is heating up!

Click to collapse



I added the winner. 

-We do what we must because we can. For the good of all us, except the ones who are dead.-


----------



## Dirk (Nov 17, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> I added the winner.
> 
> -We do what we must because we can. For the good of all us, except the ones who are dead.-

Click to collapse


----------



## I_am_Error (Nov 17, 2011)

-We do what we must because we can. For the good of all us, except the ones who are dead.-


----------



## Dirk (Nov 17, 2011)

Lol!






The young 'uns will need some help with this one:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kilroy_was_here


----------



## MacaronyMax (Nov 17, 2011)

My shot


----------



## husam666 (Nov 17, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> My shot

Click to collapse



^the winner LMFAO


----------



## I_am_Error (Nov 17, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> My shot

Click to collapse



Lmao! This one is funny. But you guys aren't doing captions anymore, thems were the rules.






-We do what we must because we can. For the good of all us, except the ones who are dead.-


----------



## Dirk (Nov 17, 2011)

Edit: Only captioned images will be considered for the contest. Everything else is for teh lulz!


----------



## I_am_Error (Nov 17, 2011)

DirkGently said:


> Edit: Only captioned images will be considered for the contest. Everything else is for teh lulz!

Click to collapse



Lmao! XD Please, take a seat.

-We do what we must because we can. For the good of all us, except the ones who are dead.-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Nov 17, 2011)

DirkGently said:


> Edit: Only captioned images will be considered for the contest. Everything else is for teh lulz!

Click to collapse



Rofl! hahahahahahh  and okay dude 


I_am_Error said:


> Lmao! This one is funny. But you guys aren't doing captions anymore, thems were the rules.
> 
> -We do what we must because we can. For the good of all us, except the ones who are dead.-

Click to collapse



Okay dude  But as Dirk said tehee 


husam666 said:


> ^the winner LMFAO

Click to collapse



Cheers


----------



## Dirk (Nov 17, 2011)

I believe Archer is judging the contest this evening. Do we have enough entrants? Should we extend for 24hrs? What do you guys think? Perhaps we could round up a few more people in the next 30 minutes to add some more before 21.00?


----------



## I_am_Error (Nov 17, 2011)

We can do whatever we want.  Cuz we boss.

-We do what we must because we can. For the good of all us, except the ones who are dead.-


----------



## idavid_ (Nov 17, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> My shot

Click to collapse



Epic win! Too bad only captions are allowed. 

¤The statement below is true.
The statement above is false.¤


----------



## MacaronyMax (Nov 17, 2011)

Caption one


----------



## Archer (Nov 17, 2011)

DirkGently said:


> I believe Archer is judging the contest this evening. Do we have enough entrants? Should we extend for 24hrs? What do you guys think? Perhaps we could round up a few more people in the next 30 minutes to add some more before 21.00?

Click to collapse



I did originally say tomorrow anyway, so there's no rush.

And yes, OBVIOUSLY if it wasn't just captions then there would be no point continuing.  Max would have already won.  That's just pure genius!


----------



## I_am_Error (Nov 17, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Caption one

Click to collapse



Still an added picture. No dice 

-We do what we must because we can. For the good of all us, except the ones who are dead.-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Nov 17, 2011)

Archer said:


> I did originally say tomorrow anyway, so there's no rush.
> 
> And yes, OBVIOUSLY if it wasn't just captions then there would be no point continuing.  Max would have already won.  That's just pure genius!

Click to collapse



Phahah Cheers dude 

---------- Post added at 08:36 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:35 PM ----------




I_am_Error said:


> Still an added picture. No dice
> 
> -We do what we must because we can. For the good of all us, except the ones who are dead.-

Click to collapse



 

Damn xD


----------



## conantroutman (Nov 17, 2011)

That Louis Spence one was hilarious


----------



## MacaronyMax (Nov 17, 2011)

conantroutman said:


> That Louis Spence one was hilarious

Click to collapse



Cheers


----------



## Dirk (Nov 17, 2011)

*Trippy!*


----------



## conantroutman (Nov 17, 2011)

Sent From My Fingers To Your Face.....


----------



## BeerChameleon (Nov 17, 2011)

DirkGently said:


>

Click to collapse



And thats not an animated gif?  


Yikes!!!!


----------



## Archer (Nov 17, 2011)

conantroutman said:


> Sent From My Fingers To Your Face.....

Click to collapse



That's just become my FB status.


----------



## mrrick (Nov 17, 2011)

*ins>rt sig here*


----------



## conantroutman (Nov 17, 2011)

mrrick said:


> *ins>rt sig here*

Click to collapse




Massive genuine belly laugh there........

Muchos gracias....


----------



## LordManhattan (Nov 17, 2011)

DirkGently said:


>

Click to collapse



That better be a gif or else i'll have to have a word with Marlboro tomorrow..


----------



## I_am_Error (Nov 17, 2011)

BazookaAce said:


> That better be a gif or else i'll have to have a word with Marlboro tomorrow..

Click to collapse



It's not a gif! 







-We do what we must because we can. For the good of all us, except the ones who are dead.-


----------



## husam666 (Nov 17, 2011)




----------



## LordManhattan (Nov 17, 2011)




----------



## BeerChameleon (Nov 17, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> It's not a gif!
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



The only way to make it stop moving is look at one specific spot carefully  

Hurts my eyes


----------



## I_am_Error (Nov 17, 2011)

BazookaAce said:


>

Click to collapse



Oh my God! Clever bot is a monster! 






-We do what we must because we can. For the good of all us, except the ones who are dead.-


----------



## LordManhattan (Nov 17, 2011)




----------



## mrrick (Nov 17, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> The only way to make it stop moving is look at one specific spot carefully
> 
> Hurts my eyes

Click to collapse



I can't get it to work for me. My eyes must be broke.. 

*ins>rt sig here*


----------



## BeerChameleon (Nov 17, 2011)

mrrick said:


> I can't get it to work for me. My eyes must be broke..
> 
> *ins>rt sig here*

Click to collapse



Look at the black bot creature thing dead center and don't blink or move your eyes


----------



## mrrick (Nov 17, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> Look at the black bot creature thing dead center and don't blink or move your eyes

Click to collapse



Still nothing.. Stared at it so long my screen timed out. Must be my lazy eye.. 

*ins>rt sig here*


----------



## I_am_Error (Nov 17, 2011)

mrrick said:


> Still nothing.. Stared at it so long my screen timed out. Must be my lazy eye..
> 
> *ins>rt sig here*

Click to collapse



At least you're not this guy:






-We do what we must because we can. For the good of all us, except the ones who are dead.-


----------



## mrrick (Nov 17, 2011)

Ha! 

*ins>rt sig here*


----------



## Archer (Nov 17, 2011)




----------



## mrrick (Nov 18, 2011)

*ins>rt sig here*


----------



## stuffinthesky (Nov 18, 2011)

BazookaAce said:


>

Click to collapse



Wow. I love me some Cleverbot.

Sent from my BlackICE(d out) Inspire!!!


----------



## watt9493 (Nov 18, 2011)

nameofthisuser said:


> Wow. I love me some Cleverbot.
> 
> Sent from my BlackICE(d out) Inspire!!!

Click to collapse



View attachment 786150

Cleverbot is gooood stuff

-Dual core? I don't need no stinking dual core!-


----------



## the_scotsman (Nov 18, 2011)




----------



## husam666 (Nov 18, 2011)




----------



## mrrick (Nov 18, 2011)

*ins>rt sig here*


----------



## Dirk (Nov 18, 2011)

A reminder for anybody who hasn't entered already, the Caption Contest is on! The winner for this round is being decided tonight, so get your entries in while there's still time.

The image for captioning:






'Thanks' from all participants for the winning entry!


----------



## husam666 (Nov 18, 2011)




----------



## I_am_Error (Nov 18, 2011)

Check out the cpu temp  A bit later it was actually 48.9°F  that's 9.39°C. 

-We do what we must because we can. For the good of all us, except the ones who are dead.-


----------



## LordManhattan (Nov 18, 2011)

mrrick said:


> *ins>rt sig here*

Click to collapse


----------



## husam666 (Nov 18, 2011)




----------



## mrrick (Nov 18, 2011)

*ins>rt sig here*


----------



## husam666 (Nov 18, 2011)

here is my entry, not much, too lazy to think of something better


----------



## Dirk (Nov 18, 2011)

^^ it's a contender!


----------



## idavid_ (Nov 18, 2011)

M_T_M said:


>

Click to collapse



Fail! *wiggle  

¤The statement below is true.
The statement above is false.¤


----------



## LordManhattan (Nov 18, 2011)




----------



## Dblfstr (Nov 18, 2011)

*Chad*









10 trolls


----------



## LordManhattan (Nov 18, 2011)

Only funny if you've seen The Princess Bride


----------



## Dblfstr (Nov 18, 2011)

BazookaAce said:


> Only funny if you've seen The Princess Bride

Click to collapse



Hello. My name is Inigo Montoya. You killed my father. Prepare to die.


----------



## jaszek (Nov 18, 2011)




----------



## I_am_Error (Nov 18, 2011)

jaszek said:


>

Click to collapse



That made me lol

-We do what we must because we can. For the good of all us, except the ones who are dead.-


----------



## LordManhattan (Nov 18, 2011)

Dblfstr said:


> Hello. My name is Inigo Montoya. You killed my father. Prepare to die.

Click to collapse



Yeah, i didn't have enough space for the full name :-(


----------



## conantroutman (Nov 18, 2011)

M_T_M said:


>

Click to collapse



DAMMIT! 

conantroutmanYUNOthinkofthatcaption.png


----------



## Dblfstr (Nov 18, 2011)

BazookaAce said:


> Yeah, i didn't have enough space for the full name :-(

Click to collapse



I had to do mine in word, then take a screen shot, copy/paste into paint, and save a .jpg



At work, no cool software here...

Also, my caption was waaay funnier to me. /failsatcaption


----------



## MacaronyMax (Nov 18, 2011)

Dblfstr said:


> I had to do mine in word, then take a screen shot, copy/paste into paint, and save a .jpg
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



not even paint? 






---------- Post added at 05:40 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:37 PM ----------







---------- Post added at 05:44 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:40 PM ----------


----------



## malybru (Nov 18, 2011)

Hi,









Sorry for poor photoshopping.



It's the thought that counts.


----------



## Archer (Nov 18, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


>

Click to collapse





M_T_M said:


> You'll pay dearly for this macarron

Click to collapse



What if that were the winning one?  Would it "disappear"?


----------



## MacaronyMax (Nov 18, 2011)

M_T_M said:


> Da..............?????
> 
> You'll pay dearly for this macarron

Click to collapse





Sorry


----------



## orb3000 (Nov 18, 2011)




----------



## Dirk (Nov 18, 2011)

Having a right giggle reading these. I think the next contest should be a 'Photoshop' rather than caption.

Nice party atmosphere in OT this evening. Should be a fun night!

"We'll troll them on the beaches..."

LMFAO!


----------



## conantroutman (Nov 18, 2011)

Archer said:


> What if that were the winning one?  Would it "disappear"?

Click to collapse



If it did, it could pretty quickly reappear


----------



## orb3000 (Nov 18, 2011)




----------



## BeerChameleon (Nov 18, 2011)

orb3000 said:


>

Click to collapse


----------



## Dirk (Nov 18, 2011)




----------



## Dblfstr (Nov 18, 2011)

Dblfstr  said:
			
		

> I had to do mine in word, then take a screen shot, copy/paste into *paint*, and save a .jpg
> 
> 
> 
> ...
Click to expand...
Click to collapse



Uh...

Here, see for yourself:


----------



## naturallyfrozen (Nov 18, 2011)

I'm so glad I'm subscribed to this thread. Lols all day. 

Thanks, guys! 

NoCig


----------



## Archer (Nov 18, 2011)

DirkGently said:


> A reminder for anybody who hasn't entered already, the Caption Contest is on! The winner for this round is being decided tonight, so get your entries in while there's still time.
> 
> The image for captioning:
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Thanks Dirk.  I'm gonna announce a winner in just over an hour, so if you want the multitudinous gratefulness then get captioning!


----------



## MacaronyMax (Nov 18, 2011)

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=19471905&postcount=3301
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=19471918&postcount=3302
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=19472181&postcount=3303
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=19472286&postcount=3304
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=19472696&postcount=3306
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=19473026&postcount=3311
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=19473540&postcount=3313
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=19452255&postcount=3284
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=19466839&postcount=3293
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=19469485&postcount=3295
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=19469993&postcount=3296
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=19471509&postcount=3300
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=19448566&postcount=3269
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=19443254&postcount=3244
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=19444975&postcount=3247
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=19445332&postcount=3248
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=19445552&postcount=3249
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=19445612&postcount=3250
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=19445832&postcount=3253
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=19446316&postcount=3259
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=19434201&postcount=3232
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=19436178&postcount=3235
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=19437764&postcount=3239


All of th ones I found


----------



## Archer (Nov 18, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=19471905&postcount=3301
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=19471918&postcount=3302
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=19472181&postcount=3303
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=19472286&postcount=3304
> ...

Click to collapse



Thanks Max.  I just did the exact thing myself to narrow it down.  I'm just waiting to see if there are any more entries in the next 1/2 hour and then the winner will gird appreciation


----------



## MacaronyMax (Nov 18, 2011)

Archer said:


> Thanks Max.  I just did the exact thing myself to narrow it down.  I'm just waiting to see if there are any more entries in the next 1/2 hour and then the winner will gird appreciation

Click to collapse



Ah okay   sweet  Goodluck everyone


----------



## Archer (Nov 18, 2011)

Okay, I've picked a winner.  This wasn't easy as they were all great, and I have to give a special mention for MacaronyMax's entry as it was absolutely perfect, just not a caption.

So the winner is...






Congrats to jaszek.  Add his congratulatory thanks to this post here...

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=19472696&postcount=3306

Can't wait for the suggested photoshop competition.  That should produce some "interesting" results


----------



## idavid_ (Nov 18, 2011)

Ok, WTF? Why would that be illegal?





¤The statement below is true.
The statement above is false.¤


----------



## Archer (Nov 18, 2011)

idavid_ said:


> Ok, WTF? Why would that be illegal?

Click to collapse



It's illegal in some places to stop people taking pictures without your knowledge.

Basically, it's to stop me taking pictures of blind chicks having a bath.


----------



## idavid_ (Nov 18, 2011)

Archer said:


> It's illegal in some places to stop people taking pictures without your knowledge.
> 
> Basically, it's to stop me taking pictures of blind chicks having a bath.

Click to collapse



Still doesn't make sense to me, but I understand now. 

¤The statement below is true.
The statement above is false.¤


----------



## Archer (Nov 18, 2011)

I <3 Nyan nyan cat.


----------



## MacaronyMax (Nov 18, 2011)

Archer said:


> Okay, I've picked a winner.  This wasn't easy as they were all great, and I have to give a special mention for MacaronyMax's entry as it was absolutely perfect, just not a caption.
> 
> So the winner is...
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Cheers 

Also Lmao  Congrats Jas! 



Soo... The photo for the shopped ones?


----------



## Archer (Nov 18, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Soo... The photo for the shopped ones?

Click to collapse



Go for it Max!  Let's see how many different pedo bear references we can get into one pic


----------



## MacaronyMax (Nov 18, 2011)

XD  Okay  Same chad pic then?


----------



## Dirk (Nov 18, 2011)

Archer said:


> Okay, I've picked a winner.  This wasn't easy as they were all great, and I have to give a special mention for MacaronyMax's entry as it was absolutely perfect, just not a caption.
> 
> So the winner is...
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Great choice. Thanks for posting and judging the contest. Congrats to Jaszek, it was an inspired caption and easily the best! 'Thanks' coming your way my friend! Perhaps the winner of each contest should post and judge the next one?



idavid_ said:


> Ok, WTF? Why would that be illegal?
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



See Archers answer. It's a shame that companies have to constantly go on 'arse covering' exercises, but there it is!


----------



## xaccers (Nov 18, 2011)

Archer said:


> Basically, it's to stop me taking pictures of blind chicks having a bath.

Click to collapse



You say that like it's something you'd do regularly if you could...


----------



## Dirk (Nov 18, 2011)

xaccers said:


> You say that like it's something you'd do regularly if you could...

Click to collapse



Upskirt.com* would go bankrupt if the law was enforced in every country!

*just a wild guess at a website name here. Anybody want to bet against the domain being active without checking first?


----------



## xaccers (Nov 18, 2011)

DirkGently said:


> Upskirt.com* would go bankrupt if the law was enforced in every country!
> 
> *just a wild guess at a website name here. Anybody want to bet against the domain being active without checking first?

Click to collapse



upskirt.sco might not be as good though...


----------



## Archer (Nov 18, 2011)

xaccers said:


> You say that like it's something you'd do regularly if you could...

Click to collapse



Oh I made my camera silent months ago


----------



## xaccers (Nov 18, 2011)

Archer said:


> Oh I made my camera silent months ago

Click to collapse



It'd have to be the most inoppertune moment to fart wouldn't it?


----------



## Archer (Nov 18, 2011)

xaccers said:


> It'd have to be the most inoppertune moment to fart wouldn't it?

Click to collapse



Lol yeah.  Even if it was silent she'd still smell it with her super sense of smell.


----------



## Dirk (Nov 18, 2011)

xaccers said:


> upskirt.sco might not be as good though...

Click to collapse


----------



## Archer (Nov 18, 2011)

Love this pic


----------



## I_am_Error (Nov 18, 2011)

Archer said:


> Love this pic

Click to collapse



That's so awesome.






-We do what we must because we can. For the good of all us, except the ones who are dead.-


----------



## Archer (Nov 18, 2011)

M_T_M said:


> NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO
> 
> I demand a recount as my rendition of Lionel Ritchie's "Hello" was the most bestest

Click to collapse



Yours was straight into the shortlist - it was very good.  But, you do win the "best thread closing post of the day" award with this...

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=19482021&postcount=10

Mucho lol


----------



## Archer (Nov 18, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> That's so awesome.

Click to collapse



I'm a sucker for most things Star Wars, as long as they're well done.  I hate the cheap crap that's associated with it, but anything well done is pure win.


----------



## Dirk (Nov 18, 2011)

Archer said:


> I'm a sucker for most things Star Wars, as long as they're well done.  I hate the cheap crap that's associated with it, but anything well done is pure win.

Click to collapse



Repost of this awesomeness then:


----------



## Archer (Nov 18, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> ^I want high-res version of that picture!

Click to collapse



That's exactly what I thought when Dirk first posted it.  So I google image searched and found this...

http://goodfon.org/_ph/45/248498230.jpg

Incidentally, thanks for the repost Dirk.  I'd forgotten about that pic and have since rebuilt my PC with Windows 7 and had crap stock backgrounds.  I now have the Millennium Falcon


----------



## Archer (Nov 19, 2011)

Meow.


----------



## stuffinthesky (Nov 19, 2011)

"Cut my balls off, and insult me. Of course I'm missing!"

Sent from my BlackICE(d out) Inspire!!!


----------



## jaszek (Nov 19, 2011)

Archer said:


> Okay, I've picked a winner.  This wasn't easy as they were all great, and I have to give a special mention for MacaronyMax's entry as it was absolutely perfect, just not a caption.
> 
> So the winner is...
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Thank you, thank you very much...actually thank me lol. Sorry for joining so late, I had a photoshoot (I should get to editing those)

Hopefully I don't have to come up with the next PS contest photo, but if I do give me a short list of ideas, and when I'm done editing my photos I'll pick one to do.


----------



## Archer (Nov 19, 2011)

jaszek said:


> Thank you, thank you very much...actually thank me lol. Sorry for joining so late, I had a photoshoot (I should get to editing those)
> 
> Hopefully I don't have to come up with the next PS contest photo, but if I do give me a short list of ideas, and when I'm done editing my photos I'll pick one to do.

Click to collapse



You earned it mate - very funny 

It has been suggested (by Dirk) that the winner should pick the next competition, but he also suggested a photoshop competition instead of a caption competion, which I personally +over 9000.  I will personally thank anyone that pedo bear's Prince Philip


----------



## jaszek (Nov 19, 2011)

So since I'm not creative, and I can't come up with anything This is what you photoshop. I will not participate in this one since I won the ast one. KthnxBye


----------



## Archer (Nov 19, 2011)

jaszek said:


> So since I'm not creative, and I can't come up with anything This is what you photoshop. I will not participate in this one since I won the ast one. KthnxBye

Click to collapse



There could well be some hangings in the UK for this, but whatever


----------



## jaszek (Nov 19, 2011)

Archer said:


> There could well be some hangings in the UK for this, but whatever

Click to collapse



Use an international proxy when uploading. lol


----------



## the_scotsman (Nov 19, 2011)

DirkGently said:


>

Click to collapse



Oh how unbelievably true this is!!!


----------



## husam666 (Nov 19, 2011)




----------



## Archer (Nov 19, 2011)




----------



## idavid_ (Nov 19, 2011)

Archer said:


>

Click to collapse



What... The... F***?

¤The statement below is true.
The statement above is false.¤


----------



## Dirk (Nov 19, 2011)

jaszek said:


> So since I'm not creative, and I can't come up with anything This is what you photoshop. I will not participate in this one since I won the ast one. KthnxBye

Click to collapse



Thatll do nicely! If you'd be kind enough to judge the winner when the time comes? We'll give it a few days so that everyone has time to come up with something.

Well done to all the entrants in the caption contest. There were some gems in there!


----------



## husam666 (Nov 19, 2011)




----------



## MacaronyMax (Nov 19, 2011)

I can't enter until tomorrow away from PC so no pedo Philip  





Max. (From my Galaxy 2)


----------



## husam666 (Nov 19, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> I can't enter until tomorrow away from PC so no pedo Philip
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



lmao












---------- Post added at 01:46 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:31 PM ----------


----------



## Archer (Nov 19, 2011)




----------



## Dirk (Nov 19, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> I can't enter until tomorrow away from PC so no pedo Philip
> 
> Max. (From my Galaxy 2)

Click to collapse




That's fine, we'll let the contest run for a few days.

And so, my entries:












Original:


----------



## idavid_ (Nov 19, 2011)

^Dude... Please don't post that ever again.










¤The statement below is true.
The statement above is false.¤


----------



## mrrick (Nov 19, 2011)

*ins>rt sig here*


----------



## orb3000 (Nov 19, 2011)




----------



## likeurface (Nov 19, 2011)

Too soon mrrick

I need to stop unintentionally stealing peoples sigs


----------



## mrrick (Nov 19, 2011)

likeurface said:


> Too soon mrrick
> 
> I need to stop unintentionally stealing peoples sigs

Click to collapse



Too late if you ask me..








*ins>rt sig here*


----------



## stuffinthesky (Nov 20, 2011)

Swyped from my BlackICE(d out) Inspire!!!


----------



## mrrick (Nov 20, 2011)

*ins>rt sig here*


----------



## husam666 (Nov 20, 2011)




----------



## Aust S5 (Nov 20, 2011)

Too true

Sent from my Desire HD using xda premium


----------



## Aust S5 (Nov 20, 2011)

Sent from my Desire HD using xda premium


----------



## Dirk (Nov 20, 2011)

Where are the entries for the photoshop contest?


----------



## idavid_ (Nov 20, 2011)

¤The statement below is true.
The statement above is false.¤


----------



## husam666 (Nov 20, 2011)




----------



## Archer (Nov 20, 2011)

husam666 said:


>

Click to collapse



lol - I did exactly the same thing as you!


----------



## husam666 (Nov 20, 2011)

Mod Edit: Not a good idea mate...keep it clean!!


----------



## idavid_ (Nov 20, 2011)

¤The statement below is true.
The statement above is false.¤


----------



## RinZo (Nov 20, 2011)




----------



## Urabewe (Nov 20, 2011)

Speaking of the iPhone smiley things...


----------



## xaccers (Nov 20, 2011)

Urabewe said:


> Speaking of the iPhone smiley things...

Click to collapse



lets see if it works now I've added http:// for you


----------



## Urabewe (Nov 20, 2011)

xaccers said:


> lets see if it works now I've added http:// for you

Click to collapse



First time I posted I had the wrong URL then I edited it and it was working on my side.... thanks for fixing then... guess I should actually wake up before posting.


----------



## xaccers (Nov 20, 2011)

Urabewe said:


> First time I posted I had the wrong URL then I edited it and it was working on my side.... thanks for fixing then... guess I should actually wake up before posting.

Click to collapse



That's awesome


----------



## Urabewe (Nov 20, 2011)

Looks like Smeagol got some armor...


----------



## MacaronyMax (Nov 20, 2011)

Entry1


----------



## Dirk (Nov 20, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Entry1

Click to collapse



Good man! We've finally got a contest.


----------



## MacaronyMax (Nov 20, 2011)

We do we do 

2nd entry, Not very neat but.. Tehe 






[/IMG]

edit: damn forgot to cut the white bit by her arm  too late now


----------



## Dirk (Nov 20, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> We do we do
> 
> 2nd entry, Not very neat but.. Tehe
> 
> edit: damn forgot to cut the white bit by her arm  too late now

Click to collapse



Lol! 

You got plenty of time if you want to sort that bit out. I was thinking we should run the contest through to Friday. What do you think?


----------



## MacaronyMax (Nov 20, 2011)

DirkGently said:


> Lol!
> 
> You got plenty of time if you want to sort that bit out. I was thinking we should run the contest through to Friday. What do you think?

Click to collapse



Sweet okay dude 

I think portal post should be in order 

Mass competitions


----------



## jaszek (Nov 20, 2011)

Let's have it run through friday, Not everyone has time to do this stuff, and week sounds good for a competition of an awesome price of knowing you won.

---------- Post added at 11:28 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:23 PM ----------


----------



## MacaronyMax (Nov 20, 2011)

last one of the night 

Entry 3


----------



## deliriousDroid (Nov 20, 2011)

Not sure how much of the original image you have to keep...
http://dl.dropbox.com/u/31162924/DoggyRoyal.jpg


----------



## MacaronyMax (Nov 20, 2011)

Lmao





Max. (From my Galaxy 2)


----------



## deliriousDroid (Nov 20, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Lmao
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Is there any rules for this contest?


----------



## TravisBean (Nov 20, 2011)




----------



## MacaronyMax (Nov 20, 2011)

Not that i know of, But I'm guessing that you can't just say include her crown in some random pic and that at least both faces are there , 





Max. (From my Galaxy 2)


----------



## TravisBean (Nov 20, 2011)

You don't say ?


----------



## stuffinthesky (Nov 20, 2011)

Swyped from my BlackICE(d out) Inspire!!!


----------



## mulletcutter (Nov 21, 2011)

nameofthisuser said:


> Swyped from my BlackICE(d out) Inspire!!!

Click to collapse



20 bucks it's a women driver


----------



## Dirk (Nov 21, 2011)




----------



## Aust S5 (Nov 21, 2011)

mulletcutter said:


> 20 bucks it's a women driver

Click to collapse



Must be, as I usually leave mine about this far 
away just in case. And no that's not me but yes is my car 

Sent from my Desire HD using xda premium


----------



## LordManhattan (Nov 21, 2011)

Is that pic taken before the Audi got stabbed in the back by... well, a Porsche?

Sent from my Desire HD using xda premium


----------



## husam666 (Nov 21, 2011)




----------



## husam666 (Nov 21, 2011)




----------



## Dblfstr (Nov 21, 2011)




----------



## Dirk (Nov 21, 2011)

*Awesome kitty...*


----------



## orb3000 (Nov 21, 2011)




----------



## husam666 (Nov 21, 2011)




----------



## dexter93 (Nov 21, 2011)

lol!
10chars


----------



## BeerChameleon (Nov 21, 2011)

DirkGently said:


>

Click to collapse



Why doesn't my kitty jump that high?


----------



## dexter93 (Nov 21, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> Why doesn't my kitty jump that high?

Click to collapse



cause your kitty isnt half kangaroo  
genetics experiments...


----------



## husam666 (Nov 21, 2011)




----------



## idavid_ (Nov 21, 2011)

¤The statement below is true.
The statement above is false.¤


----------



## idavid_ (Nov 21, 2011)

¤The statement below is true.
The statement above is false.¤


----------



## LordManhattan (Nov 21, 2011)




----------



## Archer (Nov 21, 2011)




----------



## mrrick (Nov 21, 2011)

This is just cool..
http://androidspin.com/2011/11/21/first-look-at-exodesk-40-inches-of-pure-enjoyment/ 

*ins>rt sig here*


----------



## BeerChameleon (Nov 21, 2011)

mrrick said:


> This is just cool..
> http://androidspin.com/2011/11/21/first-look-at-exodesk-40-inches-of-pure-enjoyment/
> 
> *ins>rt sig here*

Click to collapse











Interesting and i posted the video link directly


----------



## MacaronyMax (Nov 21, 2011)

Night mares screw you archer  

Also. .. 99 home screen pages, u jelly everyone?





(The white line is the page indicator, there is a blue dot somewhere showing my page hahaha: D 





Max. (From my Galaxy 2)


----------



## BeerChameleon (Nov 21, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Night mares screw you archer
> 
> Also. .. 99 home screen pages, u jelly everyone?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Not jelly at all as i only need at the very most is 3 pages


----------



## MacaronyMax (Nov 21, 2011)

But 99 is awesome think of all the stuffs i could put on them XD  





davidrules7778 said:


> Not jelly at all as i only need at the very most is 3 pages

Click to collapse









Max. (From my Galaxy 2)


----------



## BeerChameleon (Nov 21, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> But 99 is awesome think of all the stuffs i could put on them XD
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



an app for each page 

FML, wasteful 


Also why not 100??


----------



## MacaronyMax (Nov 21, 2011)

XD it'd be so easy to navigate and quick!: p i got botrd at 99  might see what the limit is , but 99 because each page has 9 on and 11 pages =99 i was just being ocd :





davidrules7778 said:


> an app for each page
> 
> FML, wasteful
> 
> ...

Click to collapse









Max. (From my Galaxy 2)


----------



## LordManhattan (Nov 21, 2011)

Push it to the limit man! We need some answers!


----------



## MacaronyMax (Nov 21, 2011)

XD lmao okay dude





Max. (From my Galaxy 2)


----------



## MacaronyMax (Nov 21, 2011)

At 153, getting lazy 





Max. (From my Galaxy 2)


----------



## LordManhattan (Nov 21, 2011)

Hahahah! Push it harder! HARDER! Don't stop until you've reached 999! I'll check back tomorrow!


----------



## Archer (Nov 21, 2011)

Over 9000 or stfu


----------



## Aust S5 (Nov 21, 2011)

BazookaAce said:


> Is that pic taken before the Audi got stabbed in the back by... well, a Porsche?

Click to collapse



Yeah I happened to be meeting people for a drive at the same place where a porsche club was meeting. felt weird driving in to that one, the car park is about 3 times the size and pretty much every spot was taken with porsches but one. hehe had to take it


----------



## xaccers (Nov 21, 2011)




----------



## mrrick (Nov 21, 2011)

http://xkcd.com/980/huge/#x=-11182&y=-6960&z=5 

*ins>rt sig here*


----------



## LordManhattan (Nov 21, 2011)

WOW, that person has some serious problems  My head exploded just looking at it.


----------



## Archer (Nov 22, 2011)

BazookaAce said:


> WOW, that person has some serious problems  My head exploded just looking at it.

Click to collapse



Yeah, I have xkcd on my iGoogle page and regularly enjoy them, but that one?  tl;dr


----------



## matrix0886 (Nov 22, 2011)

I never actually realized this!


----------



## stuffinthesky (Nov 22, 2011)

mrrick said:


> http://xkcd.com/980/huge/#x=-11182&y=-6960&z=5
> 
> *ins>rt sig here*

Click to collapse



I can now sleep well at night.

Swyped from my BlackICE(d out) Inspire!!!


----------



## Dirk (Nov 22, 2011)

Archer said:


> Yeah, I have xkcd on my iGoogle page and regularly enjoy them, but that one?  tl;dr

Click to collapse



+1

Nice PS contest entries btw!


----------



## Dirk (Nov 22, 2011)

*Quite a collection of minds:*


----------



## Dirk (Nov 22, 2011)

INSANE Graphics Card!


----------



## husam666 (Nov 22, 2011)

---------- Post added at 11:34 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:25 AM ----------


----------



## mercianary (Nov 22, 2011)

my laptop, still works after all these years.


----------



## Dirk (Nov 22, 2011)




----------



## mrrick (Nov 22, 2011)

mercianary said:


> my laptop, still works after all these years.

Click to collapse



Fantastic..

*ins>rt sig here*


----------



## orb3000 (Nov 22, 2011)




----------



## LordManhattan (Nov 22, 2011)




----------



## MacaronyMax (Nov 22, 2011)

DirkGently said:


> INSANE Graphics Card!

Click to collapse



What?!  Wow! That's insane! a 6990 needs this kind of cooling however


----------



## LordManhattan (Nov 22, 2011)




----------



## husam666 (Nov 22, 2011)




----------



## Dirk (Nov 22, 2011)




----------



## Archer (Nov 22, 2011)

DirkGently said:


>

Click to collapse



Dirk, have I just missed all these or are you making them?  They're brilliant!  I especially like "Use The Force, Harry"


----------



## MacaronyMax (Nov 22, 2011)

Archer said:


> Dirk, have I just missed all these or are you making them?  They're brilliant!  I especially like "Use The Force, Harry"

Click to collapse



A guess says he's making them, or atleast uploading to his own photobucket 

http://i50.photobucket.com/albums/f333/_*DirkGently*_/Album%203/T7gpB.jpg


----------



## Archer (Nov 22, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> A guess says he's making them, or atleast uploading to his own photobucket
> 
> http://i50.photobucket.com/albums/f333/_*DirkGently*_/Album%203/T7gpB.jpg

Click to collapse



Dirk usually uploads images to his photobucket so the jury's still out.  I WANT MOAR


----------



## MacaronyMax (Nov 22, 2011)

Archer said:


> Dirk usually uploads images to his photobucket so the jury's still out.  I WANT MOAR

Click to collapse



Ahh my bad


----------



## Dirk (Nov 22, 2011)

I'm finding them in random places, mostly other forums (sorry guys, i'm cheating on you,) but i have no idea where they originated! Simple yet challenging concept though. I'm sure we'll be seeing more...especially as anyone could do one.

Idea for next contest perhaps?


----------



## Archer (Nov 22, 2011)

DirkGently said:


> Idea for next contest perhaps?

Click to collapse



FTW.  Great idea!


----------



## Dirk (Nov 22, 2011)

*A couple more:*


----------



## mrrick (Nov 22, 2011)

*ins>rt sig here*


----------



## Dirk (Nov 22, 2011)

*A quick one of my own for the lulz:*






I'm sitting here watching 'House'


----------



## Archer (Nov 22, 2011)

DirkGently said:


> I'm sitting here watching 'House'

Click to collapse



ROFL - Genius!


----------



## Archer (Nov 22, 2011)




----------



## orb3000 (Nov 22, 2011)




----------



## husam666 (Nov 22, 2011)




----------



## M_T_M (Nov 22, 2011)




----------



## Dirk (Nov 22, 2011)

Archer said:


>

Click to collapse



Brilliant!

Deffo on for next contest.


----------



## conantroutman (Nov 22, 2011)

M_T_M said:


>

Click to collapse













Sent from my HD2. Still kicking the arse out of all your phones...


----------



## conantroutman (Nov 22, 2011)

DirkGently said:


> Brilliant!
> 
> Deffo on for next contest.

Click to collapse



Ill take a slice of that pie....... 


Sent from my HD2. Still kicking the arse out of all your phones...


----------



## M_T_M (Nov 22, 2011)

conantroutman said:


> Sent from my HD2. Still kicking the arse out of all your phones...

Click to collapse


----------



## mrrick (Nov 22, 2011)

*ins>rt sig here*


----------



## Archer (Nov 22, 2011)

Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda premium


----------



## M_T_M (Nov 22, 2011)




----------



## Dirk (Nov 22, 2011)

Someone please tell me that it's the forum that suddenly has weird fonts and not my PC??

Has M_T_M been playing with the settings again?


----------



## LordManhattan (Nov 22, 2011)

Font is fine here


----------



## BeerChameleon (Nov 22, 2011)

DirkGently said:


> Someone please tell me that it's the forum that suddenly has weird fonts and not my PC??
> 
> Has M_T_M been playing with the settings again?

Click to collapse



+1


WHY XDA??????????????????????????????????????????


----------



## conantroutman (Nov 22, 2011)

Sent from my HD2. Still kicking the arse out of all your phones...


----------



## LordManhattan (Nov 22, 2011)

Woow woow! Wait wait! The font just changed here too :O


----------



## BeerChameleon (Nov 22, 2011)

BazookaAce said:


> Woow woow! Wait wait! The font just changed here too :O

Click to collapse


----------



## BeerChameleon (Nov 22, 2011)




----------



## Dirk (Nov 22, 2011)




----------



## NotATreoFan (Nov 22, 2011)

DirkGently said:


> Someone please tell me that it's the forum that suddenly has weird fonts and not my PC??
> 
> Has M_T_M been playing with the settings again?

Click to collapse



What browser are you using? Some rendering changes were made recently, and so you may now be seeing it as originally intended.


----------



## LordManhattan (Nov 22, 2011)

Hmm, i think it's back to normal now.. but i'm not sure..


----------



## NotATreoFan (Nov 22, 2011)

Looks like a cache issue. Escalated to the server guru.


----------



## Dirk (Nov 22, 2011)

NotATreoFan said:


> What browser are you using? Some rendering changes were made recently, and so you may now be seeing it as originally intended.

Click to collapse



Chrome here.



conantroutman said:


> Ill take a slice of that pie.......
> 
> 
> Sent from my HD2. Still kicking the arse out of all your phones...

Click to collapse



Have you got time to create an entry for the Photoshop contest? Jaszek is judging it on Friday and we don't have many participants so far!


----------



## NotATreoFan (Nov 22, 2011)

M_T_M said:


> how about now!!??
> 
> better from my end

Click to collapse



Pretty fonts are back.


----------



## LordManhattan (Nov 22, 2011)

Yup, it's back to normal now


----------



## LordManhattan (Nov 22, 2011)

Well.. you can try


----------



## conantroutman (Nov 22, 2011)

DirkGently said:


> Chrome here.
> 
> 
> 
> Have you got time to create an entry for the Photoshop contest? Jaszek is judging it on Friday and we don't have many participants so far!

Click to collapse



I may find time tomorrow. 


(I'll make time  )

Sent from my HD2. Still kicking the arse out of all your phones...


----------



## LordManhattan (Nov 22, 2011)

I would love to join you guys Dirk, but i did a clean install of Ubuntu not long ago, so that was bye bye Windows, so no PS for me. 

But.. I can.. 






But i won't! I don't like it


----------



## conantroutman (Nov 22, 2011)

BazookaAce said:


> I would love to join you guys Dirk, but i did a clean install of Ubuntu not long ago, so that was bye bye Windows, so no PS for me.
> 
> But.. I can..
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Took me far too long to get that 

Sent from my HD2. Still kicking the arse out of all your phones...


----------



## orb3000 (Nov 22, 2011)




----------



## mrrick (Nov 22, 2011)

*ins>rt sig here*


----------



## LordManhattan (Nov 22, 2011)

mrrick said:


> *ins>rt sig here*

Click to collapse



Hahaha!

Sent from my Desire HD using xda premium


----------



## Shivammcool (Nov 23, 2011)

Hey


----------



## jaszek (Nov 23, 2011)

Shivammcool said:


> CAPTION CONTEST!
> 
> spam.jpg
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Really? We have a PS contest going on. If I don't get 5 more admissions by friday I am changing the image to be photoshopped.


----------



## Dirk (Nov 23, 2011)

conantroutman said:


> I may find time tomorrow.
> 
> 
> (I'll make time  )
> ...

Click to collapse



Good man! 



BazookaAce said:


> I would love to join you guys Dirk, but i did a clean install of Ubuntu not long ago, so that was bye bye Windows, so no PS for me.
> 
> But.. I can..
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I use Paint.net. Is there a Linux compatible version of that?

Edit: There's something called 'Pinta' apparently?



jaszek said:


> Really? We have a PS contest going on. If I don't get 5 more admissions by friday I am changing the image to be photoshopped.

Click to collapse



We'll get 'em.


----------



## husam666 (Nov 23, 2011)




----------



## Dirk (Nov 23, 2011)




----------



## LordManhattan (Nov 23, 2011)




----------



## orb3000 (Nov 23, 2011)




----------



## jaszek (Nov 23, 2011)

BazookaAce said:


>

Click to collapse



That's why I hate Williamsburg (It's a neighborhood right next to mine)


----------



## orb3000 (Nov 23, 2011)




----------



## LordManhattan (Nov 23, 2011)




----------



## conantroutman (Nov 23, 2011)

My entry for the PS comp..........


----------



## NotATreoFan (Nov 23, 2011)

conantroutman said:


> My entry for the PS comp..........

Click to collapse



Camilla looks great after that brow lift and nose job!


----------



## Dirk (Nov 23, 2011)

conantroutman said:


> My entry for the PS comp..........

Click to collapse



A condender! What's everone waiting for, get your entries in! After all, what's more lulz worthy than a good PS contest? 



NotATreoFan said:


> Camilla looks great after that brow lift and nose job!

Click to collapse



Lmao! Amazing what a 'short-back-and-sides' can do. Wait, which one's Camilla again? 

And here's a picture of a horse 






(I'm glad they don't execute people in the UK any more)!


----------



## MacaronyMax (Nov 23, 2011)

Last day tomorrow guys! Enter the competition now


----------



## Archer (Nov 23, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Last day tomorrow guys! Enter the competition now

Click to collapse



ROFL.  Very nice mate


----------



## MacaronyMax (Nov 23, 2011)

Archer said:


> ROFL.  Very nice mate

Click to collapse



Cheers 


m1l4droid said:


> pic]

Click to collapse



O__o  lol


Also,


----------



## Urabewe (Nov 23, 2011)

So M_T_M messed up the font one day... is there any reason my participated threads disappeared for about a day then magically reappeared? You pressin more buttons?


----------



## Shivammcool (Nov 23, 2011)

Hey


----------



## MacaronyMax (Nov 23, 2011)

Too lazy to do all those images sooo, ec hem,  in order from top to bottom;

Giggity
Giggity
Giggity
Giggity
Giggity
Giggity
Giggity
Giggity
Giggity
R.I.P


----------



## malybru (Nov 23, 2011)

Mod edit: Think of the wee ones before posting please.


----------



## Dirk (Nov 23, 2011)

Shivammcool said:


> Come on guys.....caption contest
> 
> Sent from my Nexus S using XDA App

Click to collapse



It's already been explained. There is a contest under way already with another lined up. By all means caption away, the thread's here for the funnies after all. What i don't want is this turning into a 'babe' thread, so pictures of half naked girls can be kept out of it. There's no shortage of places to find mundane rubbish like that on the internet, but xda doesn't have to be one of them!


----------



## NotATreoFan (Nov 23, 2011)

DirkGently said:


> ...There's no shortage of places to find mundane rubbish like that on the internet, but xda doesn't have to be one of them!

Click to collapse



+1


----------



## conantroutman (Nov 23, 2011)

Another substandard PS job.....


----------



## Urabewe (Nov 23, 2011)

Well I think I am going to join the fun... bringing out the gimp

...fighting ninjas at night, talkin' about this and that.


----------



## Shivammcool (Nov 23, 2011)

DirkGently said:


> It's already been explained. There is a contest under way already with another lined up. By all means caption away, the thread's here for the funnies after all. What i don't want is this turning into a 'babe' thread, so pictures of half naked girls can be kept out of it. There's no shortage of places to find mundane rubbish like that on the internet, but xda doesn't have to be one of them!

Click to collapse



Sorry

Sent from my Nexus S using XDA App


----------



## malybru (Nov 23, 2011)

malybru said:


> Mod edit: Think of the wee ones before posting please.

Click to collapse



oops!

Sorry


----------



## Dirk (Nov 23, 2011)

Urabewe said:


> Well I think I am going to join the fun... bringing out the gimp
> 
> ...fighting ninjas at night, talkin' about this and that.

Click to collapse



Bring it on! 



Shivammcool said:


> Sorry
> 
> Sent from my Nexus S using XDA App

Click to collapse



No need to apologise. I spend half of my life coming in at the middle and getting up to speed. Feel free to get an entry in for the PS contest which runs until Friday. The caption contest will roll around again soon although we've got a new thing coming next. It'll be to create one of these contradictions:


----------



## Urabewe (Nov 23, 2011)

Quick dirty, probably not a contender for the winner funny none-the-less


----------



## conantroutman (Nov 23, 2011)

DirkGently said:


> The caption contest will roll around again soon although we've got a new thing coming next. It'll be to create one of these conundrums:
> ]

Click to collapse



Am I doing it right?


----------



## Dirk (Nov 23, 2011)

conantroutman said:


> Am I doing it right?

Click to collapse



Perfect! 

Save your best ammo for the contest though. I've lined up a couple already and i have a feeling this one will be a real battle!* 

* And still needs a good name. 'Contradiction' is all i can think of right now. I've updated the OP btw, 'Photoshop' and 'Contradiction' pictures to be updated with contest winning pics when the time comes!


----------



## Urabewe (Nov 23, 2011)

DirkGently said:


> Perfect!
> 
> Save your best ammo for the contest though. I've lined up a couple already and i have a feeling this one will be a real battle!*
> 
> * And still needs a good name. 'Contradiction' is all i can think of right now. I've updated the OP btw, 'Photoshop' and 'Contradiction' pictures to be updated with contest winning pics when the time comes!

Click to collapse



Ohhh if this is the next contest I am definitely in! 

...fighting ninjas at night, talkin' about this and that.


----------



## joemm (Nov 23, 2011)

10 char.........


----------



## mrrick (Nov 23, 2011)

Well, I only have access to my phones editing apps. Pretty lame but here's my picsay'd pro photoshop pic. 






*Kingpin.. get it?*


----------



## dexter93 (Nov 23, 2011)




----------



## orb3000 (Nov 24, 2011)




----------



## Urabewe (Nov 24, 2011)

...fighting ninjas at night, talkin' about this and that.


----------



## orb3000 (Nov 24, 2011)




----------



## orb3000 (Nov 24, 2011)




----------



## King-Nai (Nov 24, 2011)




----------



## Dirk (Nov 24, 2011)




----------



## dexter93 (Nov 24, 2011)

lol. orb is on fire

$ sudo make me a sandwich


----------



## Dirk (Nov 24, 2011)

*Who could resist this tempting offer...?*







Get in quick before she is snapped up!


----------



## Dirk (Nov 24, 2011)

*27 Great Moments in History If The Internet Was Around*

Latest funnies from Cracked:





















Brilliant! Coming soon to an OT contest near you?


----------



## Radiolotek (Nov 24, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Too lazy to do all those images sooo, ec hem,  in order from top to bottom;
> 
> Giggity
> Giggity
> ...

Click to collapse



Amazing sir!


----------



## Radiolotek (Nov 24, 2011)

I want one of these and a cat now.


Aw crap. Fail I deleted the gif.


----------



## Aust S5 (Nov 24, 2011)

BazookaAce said:


> I would love to join you guys Dirk, but i did a clean install of Ubuntu not long ago, so that was bye bye Windows, so no PS for me.

Click to collapse



Me too, but I don't know how to use it properly yet...  fail I know but not as bad as this one 

Sent from my Desire HD using xda premium


----------



## orb3000 (Nov 24, 2011)




----------



## conantroutman (Nov 24, 2011)




----------



## orb3000 (Nov 24, 2011)




----------



## mrrick (Nov 24, 2011)

Oh its on..






*ins>rt sig here*


----------



## Dirk (Nov 24, 2011)

mrrick said:


> Oh its on..
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Drooool....

Do want!






Edit: Wow, a nice even 5000 posts! I don't think i've ever had 5000 of anything my entire life!


----------



## Archer (Nov 24, 2011)

DirkGently said:


> Edit: Wow, a nice even 5000 posts! I don't think i've ever had 5000 of anything my entire life!

Click to collapse



Congrats 

Have some appropriately named beer.


----------



## Dirk (Nov 24, 2011)

Archer said:


> Congrats
> 
> Have some appropriately named beer.

Click to collapse



Thanks, now i'm hungry AND thirsty!


----------



## husam666 (Nov 24, 2011)




----------



## Dirk (Nov 24, 2011)

husam, that is EPIC!


----------



## Pors (Nov 24, 2011)

wait what... That's amazing!


----------



## husam666 (Nov 24, 2011)

DirkGently said:


> husam, that is EPIC!

Click to collapse



Full of win 

That guy is my hero now  (or whatever the term is, my english is failing  )


----------



## MacaronyMax (Nov 24, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Full of win
> 
> That guy is my hero now  (or whatever the term is, my english is failing  )

Click to collapse



You got that completely correct dude  No English failing there 


Also lmao at it, xD


----------



## husam666 (Nov 24, 2011)




----------



## Intratech (Nov 24, 2011)

husam666 said:


>

Click to collapse



Dayum homie!


----------



## husam666 (Nov 25, 2011)

When you see it...


----------



## the_scotsman (Nov 25, 2011)

husam666 said:


> When you see it...

Click to collapse



LOL WTF!!!


----------



## stuffinthesky (Nov 25, 2011)

husam666 said:


> When you see it...

Click to collapse



Wow

Swyped from my BlackICE(d out) Inspire!!!


----------



## RinZo (Nov 25, 2011)




----------



## orb3000 (Nov 25, 2011)




----------



## Dirk (Nov 25, 2011)

*awww..*


----------



## Dirk (Nov 25, 2011)




----------



## husam666 (Nov 25, 2011)




----------



## orb3000 (Nov 25, 2011)




----------



## husam666 (Nov 25, 2011)

sry about the language


----------



## Dirk (Nov 25, 2011)

*On sale now:*






..for all you retro fans!

Edit: Photoshop contest must be drawing to a close soon, so get 'em in if you want to win! (See the OP for more details).


----------



## Urabewe (Nov 25, 2011)

digital watches always remind me of hitchhiker's guide....






...fighting ninjas at night, talkin' about this and that.


----------



## Dirk (Nov 25, 2011)

^^ Can i buy one for my Golf? 

At the risk of going on topic for a moment... has anybody here tried using their Android with all Animations disabled in Display Options? Now that i've tried it i would never turn them back on again. Figuratively speaking, my phone is flying. It's like a new device! 

Reminds me of doing the same in Windows XP back in the days, and now i'm thinking of doing the same with my Win 7 install too. Speed ftw!

Edit: Ok, this is where i'm at now on the work PC:






Windows open and close in a flash. Why haven't i done this before on my Win 7 installs?


----------



## Urabewe (Nov 25, 2011)

DirkGently said:


> ^^ Can i buy one for my Golf?
> 
> At the risk of going on topic for a moment... has anybody here tried using their Android with all Animations disabled in Display Options? Now that i've tried it i would never turn them back on again. Figuratively speaking, my phone is flying. It's like a new device!
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



i usually use spare parts and set the animations to "fast" that and turning them off does make a big difference

...fighting ninjas at night, talkin' about this and that.


----------



## Dirk (Nov 25, 2011)

Urabewe said:


> i usually use spare parts and set the animations to "fast" that and turning them off does make a big difference
> 
> ...fighting ninjas at night, talkin' about this and that.

Click to collapse



I've never actually used 'Spare Parts'. I suppose that means i fail the geek test, although in my defense i do remove the apk after every nightly flash!


----------



## conantroutman (Nov 25, 2011)

DirkGently said:


> ..for all you retro fans!
> 
> Edit: Photoshop contest must be drawing to a close soon, so get 'em in if you want to win! (See the OP for more details).

Click to collapse




I had that. (In silver)


----------



## MacaronyMax (Nov 25, 2011)

DirkGently said:


> ..for all you retro fans!
> 
> Edit: Photoshop contest must be drawing to a close soon, so get 'em in if you want to win! (See the OP for more details).

Click to collapse




Me gusta




Max. (From my Galaxy 2)


----------



## Dirk (Nov 25, 2011)

*How big is Africa?*






Bigger than you thought right?


----------



## Dirk (Nov 25, 2011)

conantroutman said:


> I had that. (In silver)

Click to collapse



w00t, i knew if i looked hard enough, i'd find this eventually:






My first Casio watch! Had this when i was 10 and traded 'go's' on the game for packets of Crisps at lunchtime.


----------



## husam666 (Nov 25, 2011)




----------



## Dirk (Nov 25, 2011)




----------



## conantroutman (Nov 25, 2011)

DirkGently said:


> My first Casio watch! Had this when i was 10 and traded 'go's' on the game for packets of Crisps at lunchtime.

Click to collapse



Liek a baws.....


----------



## Dirk (Nov 25, 2011)

conantroutman said:


> Liek a baws.....

Click to collapse



Damn right! I wouldn't take it off though so they had to play it with my arm stretched across the table! 

Ofc, i find 'Casio' totally cringe-worthy now. If anybody wanted to have at my Tag, they'd have to cut off my arm to get it! I've had it ten years now and it only comes off when it need a battery change.


----------



## husam666 (Nov 25, 2011)

DirkGently said:


> Damn right! I wouldn't take it off though so they had to play it with my arm stretched across the table!
> 
> Ofc, i find 'Casio' totally cringe-worthy now. If anybody wanted to have at my Tag, they'd have to cut off my arm to get it! I've had it ten years now and it only comes off when it need a battery change.

Click to collapse



Nice watch


----------



## Archer (Nov 25, 2011)

D'you like my watch?


----------



## husam666 (Nov 25, 2011)

Archer said:


> D'you like my watch?

Click to collapse



the black version is what I always wanted as a kid 

but yea, the silver version is cool 

btw, wasn't there a watch thread?


----------



## Dirk (Nov 25, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Nice watch

Click to collapse



Thanks. It was the first extravagance i ever bought myself, when i finally started earning decent money... and it's still a reminder to myself to stay grounded and not get carried away. It's good to reward yourself for the hard work you do but if you do it too often you will wreck your credit!


----------



## conantroutman (Nov 25, 2011)

That's not a tattoo mate.....
This is a tattoo.....





Sent From My Fingers To Your Face.....


----------



## husam666 (Nov 25, 2011)

DirkGently said:


> Thanks. It was the first extravagance i ever bought myself, when i finally started earning decent money... and it's still a reminder to myself to stay grounded and not get carried away. It's good to reward yourself for the hard work you do but if you do it too often you will wreck your credit!

Click to collapse



lol yeah 

A good old chocolate treat always does the job lol


----------



## Archer (Nov 25, 2011)

conantroutman said:


> That's not a tattoo mate.....
> This is a tattoo.....
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Lol. Oh I would hate to meet him. I feel it's terribly rude to roar laughter directly into someone's face. 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda premium


----------



## Dirk (Nov 25, 2011)

Speaking of Ink.. did anybody run across this story today?

"Don't cheat on a tattooist"








> Two trailer park residents in Dayton, Ohio are going to be battling this out in court over the next few months.
> 
> Tattoo artist, Ryan L. Fitzjerald was hit with a $100,000 lawsuit last week by his ex-girlfriend Rossie Brovent. She claims that her boyfriend was supposed to tattoo a scene from Narnia on her back but instead tattooed an image of a pile of excrement with flies buzzing around it.
> 
> Apparently Ryan found out that she had cheated with a long-time friend of his and this was his way of getting even. Originally Rossie tried to have Ryan charged with assault but it turns out this crafty tattoo artist got her to sign a consent form prior to the tattoo and it said that the design was ‘at the artists discretion’, she claims; “he tricked her by drinking a bottle of cheap wine with me and doing tequila shots before I signed it and got the tattoo”. “Actually I was passed out for most of the time, and woke up to this horrible image on my back.”

Click to collapse



Does cheating justify this? I dunno!


----------



## husam666 (Nov 25, 2011)

DirkGently said:


> Speaking of Ink.. did anybody run across this story today?
> 
> "Don't cheat on a tattooist"
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



she deserved it 

---------- Post added at 11:42 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:39 PM ----------


----------



## Dirk (Nov 25, 2011)

husam666 said:


> she deserved it

Click to collapse



I'd have been more subtle. The Chinese characters that i'd have encouarged her to have had, wouldn't have read what she thought they did.


----------



## Urabewe (Nov 25, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> Or puke on their faces...

Click to collapse



too late....

...fighting ninjas at night, talkin' about this and that.


----------



## husam666 (Nov 25, 2011)

DirkGently said:


> I'd have been more subtle. The Chinese characters that i'd have encouarged her to have had, wouldn't have read what she thought they did.

Click to collapse



nah, that's too mainstream 



---------- Post added at 12:08 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:00 AM ----------

[/COLOR]if this place is real, I want to go badly


----------



## Urabewe (Nov 25, 2011)

husam666 said:


> nah, that's too mainstream
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



if you find it tell me... pink floyd is my favorite band. i got to go see roger waters the wall which was a complete reproduction of the original wall tour, best... concert... ever... i lost my voice because i was singing along with every song and yelling "TEAR DOWN THE WALL" as loudly as i could at the end... my adrenaline was pumping "HAMMER HAMMER HAMMER HAMMER"

...fighting ninjas at night, talkin' about this and that.


----------



## Dirk (Nov 25, 2011)

husam666 said:


> nah, that's too mainstream  if this place is real, I want to go badly

Click to collapse



Pink Floyd iconography ftw  (Iconoclast... iconoclasty.. (here we go again)...halp!?!)


----------



## MacaronyMax (Nov 25, 2011)




----------



## Urabewe (Nov 25, 2011)

my favorite pink floyd poster... mmmmm






...fighting ninjas at night, talkin' about this and that.


----------



## idavid_ (Nov 25, 2011)

Urabewe said:


> my favorite pink floyd poster... mmmmm
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Indeed. 

¤The statement below is true.
The statement above is false.¤


----------



## husam666 (Nov 25, 2011)

yeah, that's awesome


----------



## MacaronyMax (Nov 25, 2011)

Lmao husam Epic photo


----------



## robosiris (Nov 25, 2011)

idavid_ said:


> Indeed.
> 
> ¤The statement below is true.
> The statement above is false.¤

Click to collapse



+ 1..........


----------



## MacaronyMax (Nov 25, 2011)

rofl


----------



## husam666 (Nov 25, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> rofl

Click to collapse



bwahahaha, laughing so hard! xD


----------



## Dirk (Nov 25, 2011)

Urabewe said:


> my favorite pink floyd poster... mmmmm
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Wow, that's awesome! 

Battersea Power Station on the right has never looked better to me!


----------



## orb3000 (Nov 25, 2011)

*Planning thusdays escape route...*


----------



## Urabewe (Nov 25, 2011)

DirkGently said:


> Wow, that's awesome!
> 
> Battersea Power Station on the right has never looked better to me!

Click to collapse



im just wondering what it looks like from the other side of the pool.... awwwwwww yeahhhhhhh

...fighting ninjas at night, talkin' about this and that.


----------



## husam666 (Nov 26, 2011)

Urabewe said:


> im just wondering what it looks like from the other side of the pool.... awwwwwww yeahhhhhhh
> 
> ...fighting ninjas at night, talkin' about this and that.

Click to collapse



I wonder how the girls look like now.... awwwwww nooooo!


----------



## Dirk (Nov 26, 2011)

I've ridden the train past Battersea Power Station dozens of times on the way into London, but look how often it's been used in iconic media:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Battersea_power_station_in_popular_culture











What i'd consider a blight on the landscape! One man's trash being another man's treasure!

Edit: For those in the know, the train ride into London also includes some of the worlds most famous Graffiti!


----------



## Urabewe (Nov 26, 2011)

DirkGently said:


> I've ridden the train past Battersea Power Station dozens of times on the way into London, but look how often it's been used in iconic media:
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Battersea_power_station_in_popular_culture
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I love Banksy artwork I got to see a bunch of his work down in New Orleans, LA this was probably my favorite.






...fighting ninjas at night, talkin' about this and that.


----------



## orb3000 (Nov 26, 2011)




----------



## Urabewe (Nov 26, 2011)

orb3000 said:


>

Click to collapse



That toilet contains more diseases than Paris Hilton collects in a whole month.

...fighting ninjas at night, talkin' about this and that.


----------



## I_am_Error (Nov 26, 2011)

Made a marshmallow gun out of pvc pipe today lol 

-We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-


----------



## Dirk (Nov 26, 2011)

Urabewe said:


> I love Banksy artwork I got to see a bunch of his work down in New Orleans, LA this was probably my favorite.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



You nailed it! Banksy was what i had in mind. Kudos, sir! You know your stuff, that's for sure.


----------



## mrrick (Nov 26, 2011)

Urabewe said:


> I love Banksy artwork I got to see a bunch of his work down in New Orleans, LA this was probably my favorite.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Whoa

*Kingpin... get it?*


----------



## Urabewe (Nov 26, 2011)

DirkGently said:


> You nailed it! Banksy was what i had in mind. Kudos, sir! You know your stuff, that's for sure.

Click to collapse



I have to say his art especially the one I posted is just as beautiful as it is powerful. On my phone or I would post more of my finds. To see it first hand is breath taking and even more so to see it in the states. The one pictured, the people in New Orleans loved it so much it is underneath plexi glass so no one can tag over it. That picture is actually the second time I went there, the first time some jerk had put his initials by it and they removed that and preserved Banksy's work. Just look up "Banksy New Orleans" and you will see all the ones I saw. Quite the adventure going through flood destroyed very dangerous areas just to find his art. I am going to have to look on my laptop and find the rest, just amazing what that man can do with stencils.

...fighting ninjas at night, talkin' about this and that.


----------



## husam666 (Nov 26, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> Made a marshmallow gun out of pvc pipe today lol
> 
> -We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-

Click to collapse



lol, good idea 

---------- Post added at 12:59 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:24 PM ----------


----------



## Dirk (Nov 26, 2011)

I thought we'd have a winner announced for the Photoshop contest by now. Are you out there Jaszek?

Edit: Links to the posts with entries in:

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=19496093&postcount=3370
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=19535819&postcount=3393
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=19536534&postcount=3395
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=19537465&postcount=3399
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=19570803&postcount=3424
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=19633129&postcount=3507
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=19636139&postcount=3510
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=19636649&postcount=3513
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=19638531&postcount=3520
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=19639943&postcount=3525
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=19642499&postcount=3530

Good luck to all participants!


----------



## conantroutman (Nov 26, 2011)

DirkGently said:


> I thought we'd have a winner announced for the Photoshop contest by now. Are you out there Jaszek?

Click to collapse


----------



## MacaronyMax (Nov 26, 2011)

Too true Conan 

But come on jas!  


I think for the meantime however we should assume i won 





Max. (From my Galaxy 2)


----------



## husam666 (Nov 26, 2011)




----------



## conantroutman (Nov 26, 2011)

Thought I'd give a musical twist to Dirk's movie conundrum thing....






[/IMG]


----------



## husam666 (Nov 26, 2011)




----------



## Dirk (Nov 26, 2011)

*New 'Misquotes' Contest Now On!*



conantroutman said:


> Thought I'd give a musical twist to Dirk's movie conundrum thing....

Click to collapse



Very good! 

I'm calling it Contradiction until somebody comes up with something better 'Misquotes', but as we're all agreed that it should be the next contest i say we can begin it now and run it through to next Friday? (Should be Jaszeks choice but i'm sure he won't mind if we continue in his absence.)

So yours becomes the first entry, and here's mine, that i prepared earlier:






(Great minds think alike  )


----------



## conantroutman (Nov 26, 2011)




----------



## Dirk (Nov 26, 2011)

This is going to be an epic contest!


----------



## conantroutman (Nov 26, 2011)

If anyone has a lot of time to kill then check out the "The Poke's" greatest album covers of all time.... some real belters in there....
http://www.thepoke.co.uk/2011/11/15/the-greatest-album-covers-ever/

I think thats Stephen Fry on the right there....


----------



## husam666 (Nov 26, 2011)

Y U NO STOP THE WRONG QUOTES


----------



## Dirk (Nov 26, 2011)

conantroutman said:


> If anyone has a lot of time to kill then check out the "The Poke's" greatest album covers of all time.... some real belters in there....
> http://www.thepoke.co.uk/2011/11/15/the-greatest-album-covers-ever/
> 
> I think thats Stephen Fry on the right there....

Click to collapse



Lol, thanks. I'll check them out!



husam666 said:


> Y U NO STOP THE WRONG QUOTES

Click to collapse


----------



## orb3000 (Nov 26, 2011)




----------



## conantroutman (Nov 26, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Y U NO STOP THE WRONG QUOTES

Click to collapse



Y U NO START?


----------



## husam666 (Nov 26, 2011)

conantroutman said:


> Y U NO START?

Click to collapse



Because I don't know where you guys get them from 

---------- Post added at 07:19 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:18 PM ----------




husam666 said:


> Because I don't know where you guys get them from

Click to collapse


----------



## Dirk (Nov 26, 2011)

conantroutman said:


> Y U NO START?

Click to collapse



Yeah husam, get your finger out! 



husam666 said:


> Because I don't know where you guys get them from

Click to collapse



We're making 'em for the contest!

Speaking of the contest, it has a new name! (Finally thought of something suitable, inspired by what hus said).

'*Misquotes*'

Much better isn't it?


----------



## conantroutman (Nov 26, 2011)

DirkGently said:


> Yeah husam, get your finger out!
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



It is... 


Peanut butter dawg agrees....


----------



## Dirk (Nov 26, 2011)

orb3000 said:


>

Click to collapse



Brilliant!


----------



## LordManhattan (Nov 26, 2011)




----------



## Dirk (Nov 26, 2011)

^^ lol!


----------



## husam666 (Nov 26, 2011)

here is my entry


----------



## orb3000 (Nov 26, 2011)




----------



## jaszek (Nov 26, 2011)

Ok, Sorry everyone. I was drunk lol. This was a tough one to judge, but congratulations to























keep scrolling

















































DirkGently!!!!! With archer in really close second.







Go thank him here: http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=19496093&postcount=3370


----------



## conantroutman (Nov 26, 2011)

DirkGently said:


> ^^ lol!

Click to collapse



Do.Need.That.


----------



## Urabewe (Nov 26, 2011)

DirkGently said:


> Best illusion I have seen in a long time.
> 
> ...fighting ninjas at night, talkin' about this and that.

Click to collapse


----------



## Dirk (Nov 26, 2011)

jaszek said:


> Ok, Sorry everyone. I was drunk lol. This was a tough one to judge, but congratulations to
> 
> ...
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I won something? 

YEAY!!one11!! 

GG everyone.

Thanks Jaszek, now you're free to enter the new contest! Hope your hangover isn't too bad mate.

Speaking of the new contest, i'll be judging it next Friday so i withdraw my own entries!



conantroutman said:


> Do.Need.That.

Click to collapse





Urabewe said:


> Best illusion I have seen in a long time.
> 
> ...fighting ninjas at night, talkin' about this and that.

Click to collapse



Pics courtesy of 'The Poke'. Thanks CTM for the link, it's a great site! Loads of funny stuff.



husam666 said:


> here is my entry

Click to collapse



Nice to see you in the contest. It's good!


----------



## jaszek (Nov 26, 2011)

DirkGently said:


> I won something?
> 
> YEAY!!one11!!
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Lol, naa It passed already. The hangover today isn't as bad as yesterdays hangover...but maybe I'm still drunk??


----------



## conantroutman (Nov 26, 2011)




----------



## Dirk (Nov 26, 2011)

ZZ Top, so full of win!


----------



## conantroutman (Nov 26, 2011)

Lovin the poke I see


----------



## Dirk (Nov 26, 2011)

conantroutman said:


> Lovin the poke I see

Click to collapse



I can't believe i've never seen it before! It's a good 'un though.


----------



## conantroutman (Nov 26, 2011)

M_T_M said:


> ZZ Top......FTW !!!!"   ME GUSTA
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



They're from around your neck of the woods aint they?
You must bump into Billy Gibbons all the time at the local Dairy Queen


----------



## Dirk (Nov 26, 2011)

*I couldn't resist making this one:*


----------



## conantroutman (Nov 26, 2011)

DirkGently said:


>

Click to collapse



lol thanks.......
Nearly spat wine all over my laptop 






And one more as it's Tina's Birthday.....





That's it from me, I promise. (for today anyway...)


----------



## Dirk (Nov 26, 2011)

conantroutman said:


> lol thanks.......
> Nearly spat wine all over my laptop
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Lmfao! 

Perhaps he and Bill Clinton were swapping 'intern' stories!


----------



## jaszek (Nov 26, 2011)




----------



## MacaronyMax (Nov 26, 2011)

Omnom





Max. (From my Galaxy 2)


----------



## jaszek (Nov 27, 2011)

Hey Dirk, I JUST read your PM from last night, and I wasn't sleeping. I was still drinking. lol.


----------



## deliriousDroid (Nov 27, 2011)

Probably a little to obscurely Canadian to be appreciated, but here is a entry


----------



## mulletcutter (Nov 27, 2011)

jaszek said:


>

Click to collapse



i see vader


----------



## matrix0886 (Nov 27, 2011)

mulletcutter said:


> i see vader

Click to collapse



Phew, I was hoping I wasn't the only one, lol.


----------



## Dirk (Nov 27, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Omnom

Click to collapse



You just made up my mind what to eat today! 



jaszek said:


> Hey Dirk, I JUST read your PM from last night, and I wasn't sleeping. I was still drinking. lol.

Click to collapse



Hardcore! 



deliriousDroid said:


> Probably a little to obscurely Canadian to be appreciated, but here is a entry

Click to collapse



Keep 'em coming!

Gotta be in it to win it, everyone!


----------



## husam666 (Nov 27, 2011)




----------



## Archer (Nov 27, 2011)




----------



## conantroutman (Nov 27, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> Probably a little to obscurely Canadian to be appreciated, but here is a entry

Click to collapse



Trailer Park Boys???



MacaronyMax said:


> Omnom
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Damn you Max 

Don't think I've eaten Ham, Egg and Chips since I lived down south.....

Om Nom indeed......


----------



## Archer (Nov 27, 2011)




----------



## Dirk (Nov 27, 2011)

conantroutman said:


> Trailer Park Boys???
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



You haven't started deep-frying your Mars Bars too, have you?


----------



## Archer (Nov 27, 2011)

This was inevitable...


----------



## deliriousDroid (Nov 27, 2011)

conantroutman said:


> Trailer Park Boys???

Click to collapse



Epic meal time

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## Dirk (Nov 27, 2011)




----------



## kevin2516 (Nov 27, 2011)

DirkGently said:


>

Click to collapse



Damnnnn I'm going there on holiday next week 

Sent from my GT-I9000 using xda premium


----------



## Dirk (Nov 27, 2011)




----------



## MacaronyMax (Nov 27, 2011)

DirkGently said:


> http://i1099.photobucket.com/albums/g399/CronoGuardia/givemesalmonorgivemedeath.gif[/[/QUOTE]
> 
> what the, Lmao :D

Click to collapse


----------



## LordManhattan (Nov 27, 2011)

LOL! I remember that! It's a commerical for John West Red Salmon


----------



## Archer (Nov 27, 2011)




----------



## mrrick (Nov 27, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> What? No way. I hate Macs. And all other Apple products.

Click to collapse



I think it meant aesthetics,not os's. You can't deny apple products are pure sexy.

*Kingpin... get it?*


----------



## husam666 (Nov 27, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Your poker face avatar makes me think you chose the left one

Click to collapse



lmao, nah, I'll pick the one on the right any time


----------



## I_am_Error (Nov 27, 2011)

husam666 said:


> lmao, nah, I'll pick the one on the left any time

Click to collapse



Waaaahhhh? 






-We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-


----------



## husam666 (Nov 27, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> Waaaahhhh?
> 
> 
> -We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-

Click to collapse


----------



## I_am_Error (Nov 27, 2011)

husam666 said:


>

Click to collapse








-We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-


----------



## I_am_Error (Nov 27, 2011)

Anyone else think this is awesome? 

-We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-


----------



## orb3000 (Nov 27, 2011)




----------



## Urabewe (Nov 27, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> Anyone else think this is awesome?
> 
> -We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-

Click to collapse



Yes it is full of awesome and win.

...fighting ninjas at night. Talking about this and that.


----------



## idavid_ (Nov 27, 2011)

¤The statement below is true.
The statement above is false.¤


----------



## I_am_Error (Nov 27, 2011)

-We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-


----------



## I_am_Error (Nov 27, 2011)

M_T_M said:


> Was this your phone Platano??
> I hope not

Click to collapse



No.  twas not.

-We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-


----------



## deliriousDroid (Nov 27, 2011)

Another submition


----------



## Urabewe (Nov 27, 2011)

...fighting ninjas at night. Talking about this and that.

---------- Post added at 09:45 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:33 PM ----------

And now my submission for the contest. Thanks for the inspiration deliriousDroid


----------



## orb3000 (Nov 27, 2011)




----------



## MacaronyMax (Nov 27, 2011)

So I'm not sure if i understand this competition, but as far as i can tell, The Pic, Quote and author all mismach? Am I doing it right>  Thanks


----------



## Urabewe (Nov 27, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> So I'm not sure if i understand this competition, but as far as i can tell, The Pic, Quote and author all mismach? Am I doing it right>  Thanks

Click to collapse



Yes you are doing right, that is hilarious as well. 

...fighting ninjas at night. Talking about this and that.


----------



## jaszek (Nov 27, 2011)

Ok, here is my submission. Good luck everyone.


----------



## MacaronyMax (Nov 27, 2011)

Urabewe said:


> Yes you are doing right, that is hilarious as well.
> 
> ...fighting ninjas at night. Talking about this and that.

Click to collapse



Oh okay then  Thanks


----------



## husam666 (Nov 27, 2011)

Yeah I got a freaking infraction, thanks a lot for reporting me


----------



## MacaronyMax (Nov 27, 2011)

Unlucky dude, from that pic? 





Max. (From my Galaxy 2)


----------



## husam666 (Nov 27, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Unlucky dude, from that pic?
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



yeah, I can't believe that some people are that lame -_-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Nov 27, 2011)

Lol unlucky dude, IMO not infraction worthy: D 

But each to there own 




husam666 said:


> yeah, I can't believe that some people are that lame -_-

Click to collapse









Max. (From my Galaxy 2)


----------



## I_am_Error (Nov 27, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Lol unlucky dude, IMO not infraction worthy: D
> 
> But each to there own
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



No but it's still something we can all laugh at. 






-We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-


----------



## LordManhattan (Nov 28, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Yeah I got a freaking infraction, thanks a lot for reporting me

Click to collapse



What pic? Post it again! 

Edit: ooh, the gay computer thing? 

Sent from my HTC Desire HD using xda premium


----------



## Urabewe (Nov 28, 2011)

...fighting ninjas at night. Talking about this and that.


----------



## deliriousDroid (Nov 28, 2011)

w00t, another submition from a tipsy dD


----------



## Dirk (Nov 28, 2011)

I'm looking at over 9000 Misquotes to choose from on Friday, aren't i?


----------



## Urabewe (Nov 28, 2011)




----------



## Dirk (Nov 28, 2011)




----------



## mrrick (Nov 28, 2011)

*ins>rt sig here*


----------



## Dirk (Nov 28, 2011)




----------



## Urabewe (Nov 28, 2011)

Cow kitten says mooeow






...fighting ninjas at night. Talking about this and that.


----------



## conantroutman (Nov 28, 2011)

Sent From My Fingers To Your Face.....


----------



## Dirk (Nov 28, 2011)

^^ lol. Considering it's the Daily Fail, it's hard to know if spoof or actual correction!


----------



## Archer (Nov 28, 2011)




----------



## conantroutman (Nov 28, 2011)

DirkGently said:


> ^^ lol. Considering it's the Daily Fail, it's hard to know if spoof or actual correction!

Click to collapse



Had you pegged as a mail reader...  
(Just kidding...)


Btw, got Chihuahua Bulsara  retweeted by @thepoke as part of their #animalcelebrityhybrids comp  
Will the case of bombardier be mine? Tune in next week to find out....







Sent From My Fingers To Your Face.....


----------



## Dirk (Nov 28, 2011)

conantroutman said:


> Had you pegged as a mail reader...
> (Just kidding...)

Click to collapse



BLASPHEMER!!









conantroutman said:


> Btw, got Chihuahua Bulsara  retweeted by @thepoke as part of their #animalcelebrityhybrids comp
> Will the case of bombardier be mine? Tune in next week to find out....

Click to collapse



You're CHEATING on us....?!! 








Good luck with the Hybrid contest.*



Archer said:


> Vegetables I Enjoy Eating

Click to collapse



Loool, very good! 




*Another idea filed away for future use there!


----------



## Archer (Nov 28, 2011)

conantroutman said:


> Btw, got Chihuahua Bulsara  retweeted by @thepoke as part of their #animalcelebrityhybrids comp

Click to collapse



Consider yourself stalked followed


----------



## Dirk (Nov 28, 2011)




----------



## LordManhattan (Nov 28, 2011)




----------



## husam666 (Nov 28, 2011)

DirkGently said:


>

Click to collapse



goddammit this kid scares the sh!+ out of me xD


----------



## LordManhattan (Nov 28, 2011)




----------



## LordManhattan (Nov 28, 2011)

---------- Post added at 03:31 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:30 PM ----------

Btw, anyone care to explain what in the darkest part of hell i'm looking at?


----------



## Urabewe (Nov 28, 2011)

...fighting ninjas at night. Talking about this and that.


----------



## Archer (Nov 28, 2011)




----------



## LordManhattan (Nov 28, 2011)




----------



## Urabewe (Nov 28, 2011)

BazookaAce said:


>

Click to collapse



I'd still do her.... bwahahahaha






...fighting ninjas at night. Talking about this and that.


----------



## Archer (Nov 28, 2011)

BazookaAce said:


>

Click to collapse





Urabewe said:


> I'd still do her.... bwahahahaha

Click to collapse



Yeah.  Just keep her in that position and it's fine!


----------



## okishead (Nov 28, 2011)

*Movie poster ideas - or LACK of ideas *


----------



## LordManhattan (Nov 28, 2011)

Archer said:


> Yeah.  Just keep her in that position and it's fine!

Click to collapse



Shouldn't be a problem!


----------



## Urabewe (Nov 28, 2011)

Archer said:


> Yeah.  Just keep her in that position and it's fine!

Click to collapse



For a minute I thought my front facing camera turned on somehow.... I haz doppleganger?






...fighting ninjas at night. Talking about this and that.


----------



## LordManhattan (Nov 28, 2011)




----------



## Dirk (Nov 28, 2011)




----------



## LordManhattan (Nov 28, 2011)

Too...much...text


----------



## idavid_ (Nov 28, 2011)

¤The statement below is true.
The statement above is false.¤


----------



## Dirk (Nov 28, 2011)




----------



## Archer (Nov 28, 2011)

DirkGently said:


>

Click to collapse



So very true!


----------



## mulletcutter (Nov 28, 2011)

BazookaAce said:


>

Click to collapse



Very nice.


----------



## husam666 (Nov 28, 2011)




----------



## orb3000 (Nov 28, 2011)




----------



## idavid_ (Nov 28, 2011)

husam666 said:


>

Click to collapse



That's what I always thought when I listened to that song lol

¤The statement below is true.
The statement above is false.¤


----------



## NotATreoFan (Nov 28, 2011)

husam666 said:


>

Click to collapse



Too soon.


----------



## LordManhattan (Nov 28, 2011)




----------



## I_am_Error (Nov 28, 2011)

-We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-


----------



## mrrick (Nov 28, 2011)

*ins>rt sig here*


----------



## likeurface (Nov 28, 2011)

BazookaAce said:


>

Click to collapse



Holy crap, I just pooped my pants looking at that 

I need to stop unintentionally stealing peoples sigs


----------



## Archer (Nov 28, 2011)

It's evil kid night! 






Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda premium


----------



## conantroutman (Nov 28, 2011)

Sent from my HD2. Still kicking the arse out of all your phones...


----------



## conantroutman (Nov 28, 2011)

M_T_M said:


> Who told!!??? :eek;
> Also....about time you.showed up
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse









Sent from my HD2. Still kicking the arse out of all your phones...


----------



## conantroutman (Nov 28, 2011)

Fkn typo fail...

I'M not in......






Ill get my coat.......

Sent from my HD2. Still kicking the arse out of all your phones...


----------



## I_am_Error (Nov 28, 2011)

conantroutman said:


> Fkn typo fail...
> 
> I'M not in......
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Fixed that for you 

-We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-


----------



## conantroutman (Nov 28, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> Fixed that for you
> 
> -We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-

Click to collapse



Back dum tshhh.... 

Cheers. 

Sent from my HD2. Still kicking the arse out of all your phones...


----------



## mrrick (Nov 28, 2011)

*ins>rt sig here*


----------



## RinZo (Nov 28, 2011)

mrrick said:


> *ins>rt sig here*

Click to collapse


----------



## Archer (Nov 29, 2011)

conantroutman said:


> Fkn typo fail

Click to collapse








Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda premium


----------



## Urabewe (Nov 29, 2011)

...fighting ninjas at night. Talking about this and that.


----------



## Dirk (Nov 29, 2011)

*Christmas Wallpapers:*






Click Signature below!


----------



## conantroutman (Nov 29, 2011)

Archer said:


> Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Damn yo! That's some cold ****.....



Sent From My Fingers To Your Face......


----------



## Dirk (Nov 29, 2011)

*Songs you can play on Google Guitar:*

Guitar HERE


----------



## conantroutman (Nov 29, 2011)

Sent from my HD2. Still kicking the arse out of all your phones...


----------



## Dirk (Nov 29, 2011)

"..For your peace of mind, phone automatically uploads age, sex, location"

Lol!


----------



## LordManhattan (Nov 29, 2011)




----------



## Dirk (Nov 29, 2011)

It's a DeLorean graveyard!


----------



## mrrick (Nov 29, 2011)

DirkGently said:


>

Click to collapse



Works everytime...



*Kingpin... get it?*


----------



## mulletcutter (Nov 29, 2011)




----------



## mrrick (Nov 29, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> I love this picture!

Click to collapse




This is amazing.. 


*Kingpin... get it?*


----------



## Dirk (Nov 29, 2011)

Are Google paying people real money to come up with garbage like this? Why don't they hire some, you know, Graphics Designers! Most of the people on xda could come up with a better U.I ffs!

/rant


----------



## orb3000 (Nov 29, 2011)




----------



## Dirk (Nov 29, 2011)




----------



## orb3000 (Nov 29, 2011)




----------



## Dirk (Nov 29, 2011)

I got my decorations up early!


----------



## Archer (Nov 29, 2011)

DirkGently said:


> I got my decorations up early!

Click to collapse



And they look lovely mate.  What do you think of mine? ;P


----------



## orb3000 (Nov 29, 2011)




----------



## I_am_Error (Nov 29, 2011)

Archer said:


> And they look lovely mate.  What do you think of mine? ;P

Click to collapse



Over the top 
Mine are better:






Jk are those really yours?  

-We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-


----------



## Archer (Nov 29, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> Over the top
> Mine are better:
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Pff... you can see mine from space!  In fact it's recommended to go into space for a safe viewing distance.

And no, they're really not mine.  I hate all that crap.


----------



## Dirk (Nov 29, 2011)

Archer said:


> And they look lovely mate.  What do you think of mine? ;P

Click to collapse



Not plugged directly into your own Nuclear power station by any chance, are you?


----------



## Archer (Nov 29, 2011)

DirkGently said:


> Not plugged directly into your own Nuclear power station by any chance, are you?

Click to collapse



Nah.  I grew up watching Bread.  I'm plugged into the street light outside


----------



## Archer (Nov 29, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> @John. Now you don't have any nuclear WMD's by any chance do you?

Click to collapse



I'm screwed if I say yes or no, aren't I.  The US is gonna invade me for my awesome lights!


----------



## Dirk (Nov 29, 2011)

Archer said:


> Nah.  I grew up watching Bread.  I'm plugged into the street light outside

Click to collapse



Bread! That brings back memories. 



m1l4droid said:


> @John. Now you don't have any nuclear WMD's by any chance do you?

Click to collapse



He lives in the UK. Anybody here sitting on WMD's would have used them by now!


----------



## xaccers (Nov 29, 2011)

DirkGently said:


> Bread! That brings back memories.

Click to collapse



Greetings!


----------



## Dirk (Nov 29, 2011)

xaccers said:


> Greetings!

Click to collapse



Lol, haven't seen you around much recently. Been having a life?

Do you want to get an entry in for the Misquotes contest? I know you can come up with something good!


----------



## xaccers (Nov 29, 2011)

DirkGently said:


> Lol, haven't seen you around much recently. Been having a life?
> 
> Do you want to get an entry in for the Misquotes contest? I know you can come up with something good!

Click to collapse



Been working my butt off for the past few weeks trying to deal with a mistake a colleague made that could have cost us our biggest contract, not fun 
Hope things are good with you


----------



## mrrick (Nov 29, 2011)

*ins>rt sig here*


----------



## LordManhattan (Nov 29, 2011)




----------



## husam666 (Nov 29, 2011)




----------



## LordManhattan (Nov 29, 2011)

F*** you Husam!


----------



## Dirk (Nov 29, 2011)

husam666 said:


>

Click to collapse





BazookaAce said:


> F*** you Husam!

Click to collapse



What he said!


----------



## husam666 (Nov 29, 2011)




----------



## mrrick (Nov 29, 2011)

*ins>rt sig here*


----------



## LordManhattan (Nov 29, 2011)




----------



## husam666 (Nov 29, 2011)




----------



## jaszek (Nov 29, 2011)

Greeting from Madison Square Garden. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Sent from my iPhone 6GS using Tapatalk.


----------



## trell959 (Nov 30, 2011)

Sent from my SGH-I897 using xda premium


----------



## PaganAng3l (Nov 30, 2011)

Been laughing at this thread for a week now, thought I should contribute. I hope tapatalk doesn't butcher it beyond reading....

Sent from my Bulletproof G2


----------



## orb3000 (Nov 30, 2011)




----------



## trell959 (Nov 30, 2011)

Sent from my SGH-I897 using xda premium


----------



## CamoGeko (Nov 30, 2011)

Communicated from a Galaxy far far away via an XDA premium quality neurotransmitter.


----------



## orb3000 (Nov 30, 2011)




----------



## Dirk (Nov 30, 2011)




----------



## mrrick (Nov 30, 2011)

R.I.P.  gran-gran





*ins>rt sig here*


----------



## Dirk (Nov 30, 2011)

*Sadly, it's a real drink...*


----------



## Archer (Nov 30, 2011)

DirkGently said:


>

Click to collapse








Incidentally, one of my first crushes.


----------



## Dirk (Nov 30, 2011)

Archer said:


> Incidentally, one of my first crushes.

Click to collapse



Mine too! Strange stirrings leading to slight and unexplained feelings of nausea at _that_ age. I had a reminder of this the other night, a slight deja vu, while watching Flash Gordon. Do you remember Ming's daughter and the scene when she woke him up with a kiss?

Man, that scene did strange things to me when i was young!


----------



## Archer (Nov 30, 2011)

DirkGently said:


> Mine too! Strange stirrings leading to slight and unexplained feelings of nausea at _that_ age. I had a reminder of this the other night, a slight deja vu, while watching Flash Gordon. Do you remember Ming's daughter and the scene when she woke him up with a kiss?
> 
> Man, that scene did strange things to me when i was young!

Click to collapse



I vaguely remember it.  I caught the end of the film the other day, but haven't seen the whole thing in years.

I don't know if you watched Lost, but the girl on the right in that picture looks the spit of Kate!


----------



## LordManhattan (Nov 30, 2011)

Indeed she does!

---------- Post added at 02:08 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:57 PM ----------

I would freak out if i had that "thing" in front of me  But i would have some serious fun if i had that costume!

... if it is a costume... OH MY GOD 






---------- Post added at 02:11 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:08 PM ----------


----------



## Dirk (Nov 30, 2011)

Yep, Evangeline Lilly is a verified hottie! I miss my weekly Lost fix.


----------



## LordManhattan (Nov 30, 2011)

OMFG






---------- Post added at 04:43 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:34 PM ----------

People! You HAVE to check this one out! 

Title: Can the lords of photoshop edit me out so it looks like my niece is sitting in a hovering picture frame?







Check the epic result in the first comment here


----------



## Dirk (Nov 30, 2011)

BazookaAce said:


> OMFG

Click to collapse



That's a great picture!


----------



## mulletcutter (Nov 30, 2011)

BazookaAce said:


> Indeed she does!
> 
> ---------- Post added at 02:08 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:57 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



And the first letter is one of the first 3 in the ABC's


----------



## I_am_Error (Nov 30, 2011)

mulletcutter said:


> And the first letter is one of the first 3 in the ABC's

Click to collapse



Bunt?  

-We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-


----------



## Dirk (Nov 30, 2011)




----------



## MacaronyMax (Nov 30, 2011)

DirkGently said:


>

Click to collapse





Lmao 


Also, i will do it when home Bazooka 



Max. (From my Galaxy 2)


----------



## CamoGeko (Nov 30, 2011)

DirkGently said:


>

Click to collapse



Rofl, something I wouldn't be surprised to see in bracknell town centre. 

Lol 


Communicated from a Galaxy far far away via an XDA premium quality neurotransmitter.


----------



## mulletcutter (Nov 30, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> What I thought.

Click to collapse



Yes, that's not it. Uncle and bunty


----------



## Dirk (Nov 30, 2011)

geko95gek said:


> Rofl, something I wouldn't be surprised to see in bracknell town centre.
> 
> Lol

Click to collapse



..or Great Hollands, although the spelling wouldn't be that good!


----------



## LordManhattan (Nov 30, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> I'd do it, but you gotta wait until tomorrow after my exam if it's okay. I'll get on it around 12 pm GMT 3:30+.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 07:20 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:18 PM ----------
> 
> Pm me if you want me to shop it.

Click to collapse





M_T_M said:


> Which one is your niece?

Click to collapse





m1l4droid said:


> I think the guy?

Click to collapse



You imbeciles! Hit the link _under_ the image  Not my pic, not my niece and not me. People over at Imgur has photoshoped the image after a request from the guy on the pic


----------



## husam666 (Nov 30, 2011)




----------



## Dirk (Nov 30, 2011)

*Why i don't date:*


----------



## MacaronyMax (Nov 30, 2011)

BazookaAce said:


> You imbeciles! Hit the link _under_ the image  Not my pic, not my niece and not me. People over at Imgur has photoshoped the image after a request from the guy on the pic

Click to collapse




I see  lmao 




Max. (From my Galaxy 2)


----------



## jaszek (Nov 30, 2011)




----------



## mulletcutter (Nov 30, 2011)

jaszek said:


>

Click to collapse



they grow up so fast

---------- Post added at 01:01 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:58 PM ----------


----------



## CamoGeko (Nov 30, 2011)

DirkGently said:


> ..or Great Hollands, although the spelling wouldn't be that good!

Click to collapse



Lol, yah I think I've actually seen something similar in great hollands. Except it was written with about 7 grammar mistakes rofl

Btw, helicopters also fly in action movies. 


Communicated from a Galaxy far far away via an XDA premium quality neurotransmitter.


----------



## conantroutman (Nov 30, 2011)

BazookaAce said:


> You imbeciles! Hit the link _under_ the image  Not my pic, not my niece and not me. People over at Imgur has photoshoped the image after a request from the guy on the pic

Click to collapse



I can't believe you actually had to explain that.....

OT, I are disapoint...







Also, was gonna quote the epic response but jas beat me to it...


----------



## trell959 (Nov 30, 2011)

Sent from my SGH-I897 using xda premium


----------



## MacaronyMax (Nov 30, 2011)

Lmao 

XD





Max. (From my Galaxy 2)


----------



## orb3000 (Nov 30, 2011)




----------



## M_T_M (Nov 30, 2011)




----------



## Dirk (Nov 30, 2011)

geko95gek said:


> ..
> Btw, helicopters also fly in action movies.

Click to collapse



Yep, right before they explode! 

So who hasn't got an entry in for the Misquotes contest yet? Friday night, yours truly will drunkenly trawl through your entries until one comes into focus enough for me to pick it!


----------



## watt9493 (Nov 30, 2011)

Almost got hit today (zoom on the skid marks)

Sent from my ADR6300 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dirk (Nov 30, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> Almost got hit today (zoom on the skid marks)
> 
> Sent from my ADR6300 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Glad you're ok. Someone pulling out of their driveway in front of you?


----------



## NotATreoFan (Nov 30, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> Almost got hit today (zoom on the skid marks)
> 
> Sent from my ADR6300 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



You live in Old Croydon?


----------



## Archer (Nov 30, 2011)

DirkGently said:


> So who hasn't got an entry in for the Misquotes contest yet? Friday night, yours truly will drunkenly trawl through your entries until one comes into focus enough for me to pick it!

Click to collapse



I've had a couple of entries but decided I'd try a different approach this time...


----------



## husam666 (Dec 1, 2011)

M_T_M said:


>

Click to collapse



actually no, it's a raptor not a T-Rex


----------



## stuffinthesky (Dec 1, 2011)

In my change from the store today.

Swyped from my BlackICE(d out) Inspire!!!


----------



## CamoGeko (Dec 1, 2011)

DirkGently said:


> Yep, right before they explode!
> 
> So who hasn't got an entry in for the Misquotes contest yet? Friday night, yours truly will drunkenly trawl through your entries until one comes into focus enough for me to pick it!

Click to collapse



Or before they fly off the screen. 


Communicated from a Galaxy far far away via an XDA premium quality neurotransmitter.


----------



## orb3000 (Dec 1, 2011)




----------



## NotATreoFan (Dec 1, 2011)




----------



## jaszek (Dec 1, 2011)

NotATreoFan said:


>

Click to collapse



HAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!!!!!!

Wonder if anyone else will get it.


----------



## Dirk (Dec 1, 2011)




----------



## mrrick (Dec 1, 2011)

*ins>rt sig here*


----------



## OmegaRED^ (Dec 1, 2011)

mrrick said:


> Lol..love the spongebob posters on the wall.. this pic is a mind f***
> 
> *Kingpin... get it?*

Click to collapse



LOL.. but i got a infraction for preaching tolerance.
Mod can't tell the difference and i bet some of our google translate users are just as slow.

It's not racist.. it was not meant to be racist and i am not a racist.
Giving me a infraction and stating i made racist "comments" - FAIL

Did anyone else see any discussion?
If it was so freaking incendiary and racist why did the MOD do half a job of moderating? why didn't he delete it?


-_-'


----------



## Dirk (Dec 1, 2011)

rwtelecom said:


> wow great pictures!

Click to collapse



Welcome! First time here? Check out the contest details in the OP and get yourself in the running!


----------



## the_scotsman (Dec 1, 2011)

jaszek said:


> HAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!!!!!!
> 
> Wonder if anyone else will get it.

Click to collapse



lol...movie reference


----------



## Binary100100 (Dec 1, 2011)

NotATreoFan said:


>

Click to collapse



Better get the hose.


----------



## conantroutman (Dec 1, 2011)

NotATreoFan said:


>

Click to collapse



At first I was like.......... Dafuq? 
But then I was all like .....


.jpg

Sent From My Fingers To Your Face......


----------



## Dirk (Dec 1, 2011)




----------



## Aust S5 (Dec 1, 2011)

Sent from my Desire HD using xda premium


----------



## Dirk (Dec 1, 2011)

Aust S5 said:


> View attachment 801246
> First effort in
> Sent from my Desire HD using xda premium

Click to collapse



That's the way to do it. You hit the ground running with that one!


----------



## deliriousDroid (Dec 1, 2011)

NotATreoFan said:


>

Click to collapse



Lmao, Joe dirt ftw!

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## OmegaRED^ (Dec 1, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> Lmao, Joe dirt ftw!
> 
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'

Click to collapse



-_-.. joe... dirt....


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RQb2m6VJ-eo
How old are you?

Silence of the lambs - is the origin.


----------



## Archer (Dec 1, 2011)

NotATreoFan said:


>

Click to collapse



It's like the famous lines, "Luke, I am your Father" and "Beam me up Scotty" - never actually said!

Hilarious though.


----------



## deliriousDroid (Dec 1, 2011)

OmegaRED^ said:


> -_-.. joe... dirt....
> 
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RQb2m6VJ-eo
> ...

Click to collapse



Oh yeah, never seen the original silence of the lambs. 
22
Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## Dirk (Dec 1, 2011)

Archer said:


> It's like the famous lines, "Luke, I am your Father" and "Beam me up Scotty" - never actually said!
> 
> Hilarious though.

Click to collapse



Jame "Buffalo Bill" Gumb: It rubs the lotion on its skin. It does this whenever it is told. 
Catherine Martin: Mister... my family will pay cash. Whatever ransom you're askin' for, they pay it. 
Jame "Buffalo Bill" Gumb: It rubs the lotion on its skin or else it gets the hose again. 
[to his dog, Precious] 
Jame "Buffalo Bill" Gumb: Yes, it will, Precious, won't it? It will get the hose! 
Catherine Martin: Okay... okay... okay. Mister, if you let me go, I won't - I won't press charges I promise. See, my mom is a real important woman... I guess you already know that. 
Jame "Buffalo Bill" Gumb: Now it places the lotion in the basket. 
Catherine Martin: Please! Please I wanna go home! I wanna go home please! 
Jame "Buffalo Bill" Gumb: It places the lotion in the basket. 
Catherine Martin: I wanna see my mommy! Please I wanna see my... 
Jame "Buffalo Bill" Gumb: Put the f*king lotion in the basket!

Source


----------



## Archer (Dec 1, 2011)

NotATreoFan said:


>

Click to collapse





DirkGently said:


> Jame "Buffalo Bill" Gumb: It places the lotion in the basket.

Click to collapse



Never actually said 

EVERYONE misquotes it, and because of that it sounds better that way - we're more used to it.


----------



## Dirk (Dec 1, 2011)

*Yearly 'Scottish Advent Calender' joke:*






Worth posting again though


----------



## OmegaRED^ (Dec 1, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> Oh yeah, never seen the original silence of the lambs.
> 22
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'

Click to collapse



Get out there and rent or pay-per-view some classics.


----------



## Dirk (Dec 1, 2011)

*Spoiler Alert:*


----------



## Archer (Dec 1, 2011)

Some great films referenced in that, and a childhood nightmare!


----------



## Dirk (Dec 1, 2011)

Archer said:


> Some great films referenced in that, and a childhood nightmare!

Click to collapse



Hmmm, was it talking Apes or the possibility of getting knifed in the shower that scared you?


----------



## Archer (Dec 1, 2011)

DirkGently said:


> Hmmm, was it talking Apes or the possibility of getting knifed in the shower that scared you?

Click to collapse



I am LOVING that pic!!  I am a massive Dexter fan though, so I should.

The childhood nightmares was actually Dallas.  How I hated that programme, even though it had the "Man from Atlantis" in it


----------



## LordManhattan (Dec 1, 2011)

Edit: Big pic.. scroll...


----------



## orb3000 (Dec 1, 2011)




----------



## Archer (Dec 1, 2011)




----------



## Dirk (Dec 1, 2011)

Archer said:


> I am LOVING that pic!!  I am a massive Dexter fan though, so I should.
> 
> The childhood nightmares was actually Dallas.  How I hated that programme, even though it had the "Man from Atlantis" in it

Click to collapse



That whole farce with Bobby being 'dead' for a whole season still makes me angry. Not that i ever watched it coughcough....

Edit: Big Dexter fan too although it has gone downhill, and frankly isn't fit to polish the shoes of Breaking Bad! Homeland is shaping up nicely though. Check it out!


----------



## LordManhattan (Dec 1, 2011)

Source: Gizmodo


----------



## mrrick (Dec 1, 2011)

*ins>rt sig here*


----------



## mrrick (Dec 1, 2011)

BazookaAce said:


> Source: http://gizmodo.com/5864195/the-worlds-biggest-insect-is-so-freaking-huge-it-can-eat-a-carrot

Click to collapse




Now that's what I call bait. No hook needed. Just tie a line to its leg and let it catch the fish for you..

 "COME HERE!!" /raiden voice



*Kingpin... get it?*


----------



## conantroutman (Dec 1, 2011)




----------



## I_am_Error (Dec 1, 2011)

conantroutman said:


>

Click to collapse



Lmfao! If anyone asked me to judge...this would be the winner! XD

-We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-


----------



## Urabewe (Dec 1, 2011)

mrrick said:


> Now that's what I call bait. No hook needed. Just tie a line to its leg and let it catch the fish for you..
> 
> "COME HERE!!" /raiden voice
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Raiden...






.....wonders where things went wrong.

Sent from my LG-P925 using xda premium


----------



## I_am_Error (Dec 1, 2011)

-We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-


----------



## I_am_Error (Dec 1, 2011)

Urabewe said:


> Raiden...
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Maybe Scorpion was trying to sound like Raiden...

-We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-


----------



## idavid_ (Dec 1, 2011)

conantroutman said:


>

Click to collapse



You just pwned everyone. I won't even try to compete with that  

¤The statement below is true.
The statement above is false.¤


----------



## BeerChameleon (Dec 1, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> omg! Now I'm definitely buying a SGS II!

Click to collapse



Sarcasm


----------



## MacaronyMax (Dec 1, 2011)

conantroutman said:


>

Click to collapse






Lmao brilliant


Max. (From my Galaxy 2)


----------



## conantroutman (Dec 1, 2011)

Sent From My Fingers To Your Face......


----------



## MacaronyMax (Dec 1, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> omg! Now I'm definitely buying a SGS II!

Click to collapse




Here is mine






Had 20% when that was took, overclocked as well and used quite a bit , also gaming, but i do have 2xbattery installed which turns of data when the screen is off 



Edit: U jelly Conan 


Max. (From my Galaxy 2)


----------



## BeerChameleon (Dec 1, 2011)

conantroutman said:


> Sent From My Fingers To Your Face......

Click to collapse



U have GSII? 

What mhz is your battery?


----------



## Dirk (Dec 1, 2011)

Wow, i wasn't expecting THAT! 

24 hrs left for everyone else to raise their game!


----------



## conantroutman (Dec 1, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Edit: U jelly Conan
> 
> 
> Max. (From my Galaxy 2)

Click to collapse


----------



## conantroutman (Dec 1, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> U have GSII?
> 
> What mhz is your battery?

Click to collapse



I have overclocked my battery to 9001Mhz


All together now............


----------



## BeerChameleon (Dec 1, 2011)

conantroutman said:


> I have overclocked my battery to 9001Mhz
> 
> 
> All together now............

Click to collapse



right................................. 

---------- Post added at 02:33 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:33 PM ----------




m1l4droid said:


> No sarcasm! I really will by a SGS II! Even if I have to rob a bank! Not really but I'll buy SGS II for sure.

Click to collapse



Well when i saw errors battery LOL i thought u were being sarcastic


----------



## conantroutman (Dec 1, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> right.................................

Click to collapse




lol wasnt sure what you were asking

did you mean was I overclocked or what size was my battery...

fyi
Normal battery. CPU underclocked to 800


----------



## BeerChameleon (Dec 1, 2011)

conantroutman said:


> lol wasnt sure what you were asking
> 
> did you mean was I overclocked or what size was my battery...
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



the battery size LOL 

And is it 1800mhz, as i got that exact same one except in my Epic 4g 

Yes it fits!!!!!!!!


----------



## Dirk (Dec 1, 2011)

I've got 16h 15m 10s 'on battery', with 75% left. Is that good?


----------



## BeerChameleon (Dec 1, 2011)

DirkGently said:


> I've got 16h 15m 10s 'on battery', with 75% left. Is that good?

Click to collapse



pics or never happened


----------



## MacaronyMax (Dec 1, 2011)

Very 

Pics 


DirkGently said:


> I've got 16h 15m 10s 'on battery', with 75% left. Is that good?

Click to collapse









Max. (From my Galaxy 2)


----------



## conantroutman (Dec 1, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> the battery size LOL
> 
> And is it 1800mhz, as i got that exact same one except in my Epic 4g
> 
> Yes it fits!!!!!!!!

Click to collapse



Stock battery in the S2 is 1650mAh if I remember correctly...


----------



## Dirk (Dec 1, 2011)

Haven't used it much today but most nights i stick it in the dock and it's fully charged again within 15 minutes. Never had battery issues!


----------



## BeerChameleon (Dec 1, 2011)

conantroutman said:


> Stock battery in the S2 is 1650mAh if I remember correctly...

Click to collapse



oh, well the Epic 4g Touch (Sprints version of GSII has stock 1800) and whats awesome is that it fits perfectly in my epic 4g 

so instead of 1500 i have 1800


----------



## LordManhattan (Dec 1, 2011)

What phone is that? Is it from the future?

---------- Post added at 10:55 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:52 PM ----------

Home sweet home!


----------



## BeerChameleon (Dec 1, 2011)

BazookaAce said:


> What phone is that? Is it from the future?

Click to collapse




What phone u talking about?


----------



## conantroutman (Dec 1, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> oh, well the Epic 4g Touch (Sprints version of GSII has stock 1800) and whats awesome is that it fits perfectly in my epic 4g
> 
> so instead of 1500 i have 1800

Click to collapse








too lazy to photoshop Arizona over Texas


----------



## BeerChameleon (Dec 1, 2011)

conantroutman said:


> too lazy to photoshop Arizona over Texas

Click to collapse



u mean of course everything is bigger and fatter in the U.S.


----------



## orb3000 (Dec 1, 2011)

----------------

Y U Jelly?


----------



## Dirk (Dec 1, 2011)

See my (Xmas) Sig. My phone always hated stock ROMs, but it's happily married to CM7. I've flashed well over a Hundred Nightlies and never had to wipe /Data. Never had a bug either. Match made in heaven.

Dangerously On-Topic here btw, but while we're at it.. i hate ICS. I hate everything about it. I hate the look, i hate the crap 'features'..i hate the launch bugs and i hate that i'm not in the least bit interested in it whatsoever!

I'm keeping my N1 and i'm keeping Gingerbread. I love the look, i love the features.. and i love that it works perfectly on my phone. You couldn't pay me to use a Galaxy Nexus right now. They'll have to pry my phone from my cold, dead fingers!

Thank you, that is all!


----------



## MacaronyMax (Dec 1, 2011)

orb3000 said:


> ----------------
> 
> Y U Jelly?

Click to collapse



Obvious points where charged obvious 





Max. (From my Galaxy 2)


----------



## NotATreoFan (Dec 1, 2011)

I got about 5 hours on a full charge earlier today, but in my defense, I was installing a new ROM w/ full wipe and had to restore 219 apps and associated tweaks.

EXT4 to RFS -> CWM wipe -> ROM flash -> Boot -> Kernel Flash -> Debloat ~120MB of crap -> RFS to EXT4 -> Restore ~1000 texts -> Restore 219 apps -> update a few -> etc...


----------



## PaganAng3l (Dec 1, 2011)

NotATreoFan said:


>

Click to collapse



Ha! Love it!

Kneel before your Mage-God!


----------



## MacaronyMax (Dec 1, 2011)

DirkGently said:


> See my (Xmas) Sig. My phone always hated stock ROMs, but it's happily married to CM7. I've flashed well over a Hundred Nightlies and never had to wipe /Data. Never had a bug either. Match made in heaven.
> 
> Dangerously On-Topic here btw, but while we're at it.. i hate ICS. I hate everything about it. I hate the look, i hate the crap 'features'..i hate the launch bugs and i hate that i'm not in the least bit interested in it whatsoever!
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Awesome dude  

And if it was up to me I'd be running CM6  

Might make a theme 





Max. (From my Galaxy 2)


----------



## MacaronyMax (Dec 1, 2011)

Wow 

Battery nom, also, 219 apps ?!?  i end up deleting what i don't use often an would struggle to have that many  i have about 50 


NotATreoFan said:


> I got about 5 hours on a full charge earlier today, but in my defense, I was installing a new ROM w/ full wipe and had to restore 219 apps and associated tweaks.
> 
> EXT4 to RFS -> CWM wipe -> ROM flash -> Boot -> Kernel Flash -> Debloat ~120MB of crap -> RFS to EXT4 -> Restore ~1000 texts -> Restore 219 apps -> update a few -> etc...

Click to collapse









Max. (From my Galaxy 2)


----------



## NotATreoFan (Dec 1, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Wow
> 
> Battery nom, also, 219 apps ?!?  i end up deleting what i don't use often an would struggle to have that many  i have about 50
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I also had the LTE radio enabled in a 3G area, so that contributed to about a 15% hit.


----------



## LordManhattan (Dec 1, 2011)

*219 APPS?! WHY?*


----------



## NotATreoFan (Dec 1, 2011)

BazookaAce said:


> *219 APPS?! WHY?*

Click to collapse


----------



## mrrick (Dec 1, 2011)

This confuses me






And something awesome.




*ins>rt sig here*


----------



## husam666 (Dec 1, 2011)




----------



## Aust S5 (Dec 2, 2011)

Second entry
Sent from my Desire HD using xda premium


----------



## the_scotsman (Dec 2, 2011)

FAIL!


----------



## orb3000 (Dec 2, 2011)




----------



## NotATreoFan (Dec 2, 2011)

the_scotsman said:
			
		

> FAIL!

Click to collapse



Took me a second to see the fail.

___________________
Sent via Verizon's amazing, building penetrating 700MHz frequencies.


----------



## Dirk (Dec 2, 2011)

*Morning all!*


----------



## CamoGeko (Dec 2, 2011)

DirkGently said:


>

Click to collapse



Lol, that's kinda weird and creepy alk at the same time. Haha


Communicated from a Galaxy far far away via an XDA premium quality neurotransmitter.


----------



## OmegaRED^ (Dec 2, 2011)

The price you pay for buying from sony erricson.


----------



## Dirk (Dec 2, 2011)

*Frost on my car this morning:*


----------



## MacaronyMax (Dec 2, 2011)

OmegaRED^ said:


> The price you pay for buying from sony erricson.

Click to collapse



Lmao haha nice: p





Max. (From my Galaxy 2)


----------



## streinjer (Dec 2, 2011)

Sent from my SGH-T959V using XDA App


----------



## LordManhattan (Dec 2, 2011)

streinjer said:


> Sent from my SGH-T959V using XDA App

Click to collapse


----------



## husam666 (Dec 2, 2011)




----------



## LordManhattan (Dec 2, 2011)




----------



## Dirk (Dec 2, 2011)

^^ Fail


----------



## mrrick (Dec 2, 2011)

*ins>rt sig here*


----------



## I_am_Error (Dec 2, 2011)

-We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-


----------



## LordManhattan (Dec 2, 2011)




----------



## husam666 (Dec 2, 2011)




----------



## jaszek (Dec 2, 2011)

husam666 said:


> brickinthewall.jpg

Click to collapse



Now I have to listen to Pink Floyd. lol


----------



## LordManhattan (Dec 2, 2011)

**** this guys life


----------



## mulletcutter (Dec 2, 2011)

BazookaAce said:


> **** this guys life

Click to collapse



hes got it made, working outside, beach front...minus beach, and goggles to keep the back of his head from getting wet


----------



## Dirk (Dec 2, 2011)

jaszek said:


> Now I have to listen to Pink Floyd. lol

Click to collapse



Now i can't stop singing it in my head!



BazookaAce said:


> **** this guys life

Click to collapse



How would you caption that?

"Goddam it, they forgot i'm up here again"


----------



## conantroutman (Dec 2, 2011)

DirkGently said:


> "Goddam it, they forgot i'm up here again"

Click to collapse



I was gonna go with....
"Very funny guys.... I'll remember to put the milk back in the fridge from now on... I promise..."


----------



## LordManhattan (Dec 2, 2011)

"God damnit, i've lost my glasses again".


----------



## MacaronyMax (Dec 2, 2011)

Lmao at these, next competition? 





Max. (From my Galaxy 2)


----------



## jaszek (Dec 2, 2011)

Have you ever kicked someone so hard you broke your own leg? lol







---------- Post added at 05:56 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:55 PM ----------


----------



## mulletcutter (Dec 2, 2011)

ill give it a shot...


----------



## Dirk (Dec 2, 2011)

jaszek said:


> Have you ever kicked someone so hard you broke your own leg? lol

Click to collapse



I think i just threw up into my mouth a little. 

Perhaps a giant bottle of JW Red Label would help?


----------



## LordManhattan (Dec 2, 2011)

M_T_M said:


> ####http://k.wigflip.com/lZL84F7u/roflbot.jpg

Click to collapse



Hahah! Yes. Yes you did


----------



## Dirk (Dec 2, 2011)




----------



## Archer (Dec 2, 2011)




----------



## husam666 (Dec 2, 2011)




----------



## RinZo (Dec 2, 2011)




----------



## MacaronyMax (Dec 2, 2011)

Before I enter, That is a submarine right?


----------



## conantroutman (Dec 2, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Before I enter, That is a submarine right?

Click to collapse



Either that or a big metal whale.....

Probably a sub though..


----------



## conantroutman (Dec 2, 2011)

husam666 said:


>

Click to collapse



Something you wanna confess husam??


trololololololoolooloollollollololololoolololololoopolpopp;kl;'p'pk;ok'pk';k'p;,


----------



## MacaronyMax (Dec 2, 2011)

conantroutman said:


> Either that or a big metal whale.....
> 
> Probably a sub though..

Click to collapse





M_T_M said:


> No you troll....is Willy and it has been freed and overfed

Click to collapse





Was just checking 



Also for ease of entering 

http://memegenerator.net/Uh-Oh-Submarine-Fail


----------



## idavid_ (Dec 2, 2011)

<3





¤The statement below is true.
The statement above is false.¤


----------



## MacaronyMax (Dec 2, 2011)

idavid_ said:


> <3
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Should we be expecting some drunk posts later?


----------



## idavid_ (Dec 2, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Should we be expecting some drunk posts later?

Click to collapse



Later? I'm already drunk lolz  

¤The statement below is true.
The statement above is false.¤


----------



## manoah (Dec 2, 2011)




----------



## MacaronyMax (Dec 2, 2011)

idavid_ said:


> Later? I'm already drunk lolz
> 
> ¤The statement below is true.
> The statement above is false.¤

Click to collapse



lol xD


Banhammers ready?


----------



## idavid_ (Dec 2, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> lol xD
> 
> 
> Banhammers ready?

Click to collapse



Why? I can still post normally (I think  )

¤The statement below is true.
The statement above is false.¤


----------



## husam666 (Dec 2, 2011)

conantroutman said:


> Something you wanna confess husam??
> 
> 
> trololololololoolooloollollollololololoolololololoopolpopp;kl;'p'pk;ok'pk';k'p;,

Click to collapse



nope. you?


----------



## MacaronyMax (Dec 2, 2011)

idavid_ said:


> Why? I can still post normally (I think  )
> 
> ¤The statement below is true.
> The statement above is false.¤

Click to collapse



XD We'll see 

---------- Post added at 05:42 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:41 PM ----------




husam666 said:


> nope. you?

Click to collapse


----------



## jaszek (Dec 2, 2011)




----------



## MacaronyMax (Dec 2, 2011)

conantroutman said:


> Either that or a big metal whale.....
> 
> Probably a sub though..

Click to collapse


----------



## husam666 (Dec 2, 2011)




----------



## conantroutman (Dec 2, 2011)




----------



## Dirk (Dec 2, 2011)

*Misquotes Contest closed to new entries!*

Winner will be whoever paid me the biggest bribe announced in an hour!

Good luck everyone!


----------



## xisini (Dec 2, 2011)




----------



## jaszek (Dec 2, 2011)

Which one are you? I'm the troller 
And good luck to everyone in the contest. Can you hurry up? I have to go shoot a boxing weighing soon. lol.

*Image removed for foul language*


----------



## MacaronyMax (Dec 2, 2011)

Philosopher


----------



## SteveG12543 (Dec 2, 2011)

Questioner! 

Y u no give me forever alone?!

Sent from my ADR6425LVW using xda premium


----------



## MacaronyMax (Dec 2, 2011)

SteveG12543 said:


> Questioner!
> 
> Y u no give me forever alone?!
> 
> Sent from my ADR6425LVW using xda premium

Click to collapse



Your avatar, I recognise it, Top left corner of trol face?


----------



## conantroutman (Dec 2, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Philosopher

Click to collapse



Same 

Sent from my HD2. Still kicking the arse out of all your phones...


----------



## Dirk (Dec 2, 2011)

*The results are in!*

We had 7 entrants with a total of of 17 entries, including a record breaking 6 entries from Conantroutman alone! Spam, or simply the will to win? You decide.

Anyway, it was a real tough one to judge, there were so many great entries! Anyone who thinks it's easy will change their minds when their time comes around. I've tried to score on relevance, creativity and even image quality. What i've got are three very deserving runners up and one winner.

The runners-up: (In no particular order)

deliriousDroid
husam666
Archer

I have personally thanked the above as they deserved to win something!

All 3 of deliriousDroid's entries were supurb, but so were the 6 that CTM submitted! Difficult to pick a winner from them, but for thinking outside the box and coming up with a simple yet brilliant entry, Conantroutman is the winner of our inaugural Misquotes contest. (May there be many more).

The winning image to be 'Thanked' can be found in the post  HERE.











Well played to all participants. Your turn will come!

I suggest we have a weeks break from competing to avoid burnout? I have some good images in need of captions ready, so i'll pick one for the caption contest to begin next Friday!


----------



## Dirk (Dec 2, 2011)




----------



## conantroutman (Dec 2, 2011)

Lol.....
Its a fix!!!

I did kinda spam the crap outta that one. 

Thanks Dirk 

Sent from my HD2. Still kicking the arse out of all your phones...


----------



## Dirk (Dec 2, 2011)

conantroutman said:


> Lol.....
> Its a fix!!!
> 
> I did kinda spam the crap outta that one.
> ...

Click to collapse




Your 'Gerry and the Beatles' or 'Tony W. Nixon' entries could have won on their own merits too, but it was thinking outside of the box that made that one my personal favourite!

For art alone i would have picked Archers 'Beatles mashup'. That was a great picture of Paul McCartney.

If it had come down to humour alone, it could have been any of deliriousDroids entries.

I've got a few of my own to enter next time around, so it'll be interesting to see what everyone thinks up in the meantime!


----------



## deliriousDroid (Dec 2, 2011)

DirkGently said:


> We had 7 entrants with a total of of 17 entries, including a record breaking 6 entries from Conantroutman alone! Spam, or simply the will to win? You decide.
> 
> Anyway, it was a real tough one to judge, there were so many great entries! Anyone who thinks it's easy will change their minds when their time comes around. I've tried to score on relevance, creativity and even image quality. What i've got are three very deserving runners up and one winner.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I don't remember submitting three
Oh well, I tip me hat to ya Dirk, glad to make runner up
Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## I_am_Error (Dec 2, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> I don't remember submitting three
> Oh well, I tip me hat to ya Dirk, glad to make runner up
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'

Click to collapse



Runner up...hmmmmm, sounds like a loser in my book 

-We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-


----------



## deliriousDroid (Dec 2, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> Runner up...hmmmmm, sounds like a loser in my book
> 
> -We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-

Click to collapse



Runner up, hmmm, sounds better than none'r up
...lame ik.hah. but y u no enter in teh contest? Or did I miss yours?
Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## Dirk (Dec 2, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> Runner up...hmmmmm, sounds like a loser in my book
> 
> -We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-

Click to collapse



Fully expect to see your entries in next weeks caption contest! 

(Bribes can be paid to [email protected])


----------



## I_am_Error (Dec 2, 2011)

What's next week's contest consist of? And yeah DD I've been too busy to really do anything so I didn't put in an entry 

-We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-


----------



## deliriousDroid (Dec 2, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> What's next week's contest consist of? And yeah DD I've been too busy to really do anything so I didn't put in an entry
> 
> -We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-

Click to collapse



Excuses excuses

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## I_am_Error (Dec 2, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> Excuses excuses
> 
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'

Click to collapse



It definitely is, but at least I didn't get runner up.  That's like the purgatory of winning and losing. A fate truly worse than death. 

-We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-


----------



## Dirk (Dec 2, 2011)




----------



## I_am_Error (Dec 2, 2011)

DirkGently said:


>

Click to collapse



I'm surprised it's not covered in the blood of the boyfriend...

-We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Dec 2, 2011)

Epic  hahahah 



DirkGently said:


>

Click to collapse









Max. (From my Galaxy 2)


----------



## jaszek (Dec 3, 2011)

Cotto vs. Margarito Weigh-Ins. More can be found here: http://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.300419699981536.71009.298978586792314&type=3

Also you should like my FB page. lol


----------



## Archer (Dec 3, 2011)




----------



## PaganAng3l (Dec 3, 2011)

Kneel before your Mage-God!


----------



## idavid_ (Dec 3, 2011)

¤The statement below is true.
The statement above is false.¤


----------



## SteveG12543 (Dec 3, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Your avatar, I recognise it, Top left corner of trol face?

Click to collapse



Yeah, I tried to upload a troll face pic from my phone but it was too big lol. Troll face trolled me lol

Sent from my ADR6425LVW using xda premium


----------



## mrrick (Dec 3, 2011)

*removed for language*






*ins>rt sig here*


----------



## MaBlo (Dec 3, 2011)

Remember this?






Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda premium


----------



## Dirk (Dec 3, 2011)

So what does everybody think of the new Google look? I'm loving the new Youtube and gmail. Haven't got the new homepage yet though.


----------



## LordManhattan (Dec 3, 2011)

MaBlo said:


> Remember this?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Hahaha, as a norwegian (like you) i can totally relate to this  



DirkGently said:


> So what does everybody think of the new Google look? I'm loving the new Youtube and gmail. Haven't got the new homepage yet though.

Click to collapse



I like the new YouTube very much! I like change, so the redesign is highly welcome.



>

Click to collapse



Sooooo sooo true


----------



## Dirk (Dec 3, 2011)

*Button in F1 accident:*


----------



## CamoGeko (Dec 3, 2011)

DirkGently said:


>

Click to collapse



Lol! It's not Voderman, haha 


Communicated from a Galaxy far far away via an XDA premium neurotransmitter while DJ'ing on The Enterprise.


----------



## Dirk (Dec 3, 2011)

There was a classic one with Carol V. in it, but it was a bit too naughty for posting!


----------



## husam666 (Dec 3, 2011)

conantroutman said:


> Oh come on.....
> That was invented the day after in ear headphones were......
> 
> Kids these days

Click to collapse



i guess i wasn't that creative


----------



## MaBlo (Dec 3, 2011)

BazookaAce said:


> Hahaha, as a norwegian (like you) i can totally relate to this

Click to collapse



Sad but true

(No offence Polish people)







Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda premium


----------



## CamoGeko (Dec 3, 2011)

DirkGently said:


> There was a classic one with Carol V. in it, but it was a bit too naughty for posting!

Click to collapse



Lol! PM me it. 


Communicated from a Galaxy far far away via an XDA premium neurotransmitter while DJ'ing on The Enterprise.


----------



## TheRomMistress (Dec 3, 2011)

Its amazing how easily my warning on the OP was forgotten after it was edited out



> Rules still apply with images. Keep them clean or this thread goes byebye. ~TRM

Click to collapse



If you have an image that contains foul language, please edit it out before posting, or do not post at all...otherwise this here thread is getting closed for good.


----------



## conantroutman (Dec 3, 2011)




----------



## Dirk (Dec 3, 2011)




----------



## Fracke (Dec 3, 2011)




----------



## mrrick (Dec 3, 2011)

*rolleyes*







*Kingpin... get it?*


----------



## LordManhattan (Dec 3, 2011)




----------



## orb3000 (Dec 3, 2011)




----------



## mrrick (Dec 3, 2011)

*ins>rt sig here*


----------



## LordManhattan (Dec 3, 2011)




----------



## idavid_ (Dec 3, 2011)




----------



## I_am_Error (Dec 3, 2011)

I loled, hard.

-We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-


----------



## LordManhattan (Dec 3, 2011)

I'm afraid that's a little small to read


----------



## Babydollll (Dec 3, 2011)

Pipsqueak wishes all of OT Happy Holidays!
(she won't wear the Santa hat    ) 

Sent from my HTC Sensation 4G using xda premium


----------



## newter55 (Dec 3, 2011)

^^^^^^^^^ is that big bird's little one?


----------



## I_am_Error (Dec 3, 2011)

BazookaAce said:


> I'm afraid that's a little small to read

Click to collapse



Save it and zoom in man! We have phones for a reason! 

-We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-


----------



## Babydollll (Dec 3, 2011)

newter55 said:


> ^^^^^^^^^ is that big bird's little one?

Click to collapse



Nope, that's Pipsqueak. The officially unofficial member of xda and the mafia.... 

Sent from my HTC Sensation 4G using xda premium


----------



## MaBlo (Dec 4, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> Save it and zoom in man! We have phones for a reason!
> 
> -We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-

Click to collapse



I think it might have been resized, it's to blurry to read

Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda premium


----------



## watt9493 (Dec 4, 2011)

NotATreoFan said:


> You live in Old Croydon?

Click to collapse



New

-My life is a shooting range, people never change-


----------



## Dirk (Dec 4, 2011)




----------



## husam666 (Dec 4, 2011)




----------



## idavid_ (Dec 4, 2011)

husam666 said:


>

Click to collapse



Cool... I'll try to get high and look at this pic, let's see what happens  

¤The statement below is true.
The statement above is false.¤


----------



## Dirk (Dec 4, 2011)




----------



## MacaronyMax (Dec 4, 2011)

husam666 said:


>

Click to collapse



What the! 

I had to check it wasn't a gif, it's not 

Also, Borrowed from a devs sig


----------



## idavid_ (Dec 4, 2011)

¤The statement below is true.
The statement above is false.¤


----------



## I_am_Error (Dec 4, 2011)

-We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-


----------



## husam666 (Dec 4, 2011)




----------



## Dirk (Dec 4, 2011)




----------



## MacaronyMax (Dec 4, 2011)

Seriosusly thouggh what do the bars mean? And why cant i see my own?

Edit:
Then silver 





[/IMG]

now none 

edit2: The Silver is just a stretched page icon that is normaly there, Has MTM been pressing more buttons? 

Wait

 is now that silver page button

(;confused


----------



## husam666 (Dec 4, 2011)




----------



## conantroutman (Dec 4, 2011)




----------



## MacaronyMax (Dec 4, 2011)

Come on xda! Why aren't I seeing this!









IMO a mod should swap the image atm with this one









http://forums.overclockers.co.uk have even changed there smileys to all have hats!


----------



## watt9493 (Dec 4, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Come on xda! Why aren't I seeing this!
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I second this motion.

-My life is a shooting range, people never change-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Dec 4, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> I second this motion.
> 
> -My life is a shooting range, people never change-

Click to collapse





Any admin wanna make the change then?

Seeing as 2/4,149,104 members want to


----------



## mrrick (Dec 4, 2011)

Bah humbug






*Kingpin... get it?*


----------



## MacaronyMax (Dec 4, 2011)

Also 

wobwobwob


----------



## watt9493 (Dec 4, 2011)

Chipmunk eating a harmonica

-My life is a shooting range, people never change-


----------



## LordManhattan (Dec 4, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Come on xda! Why aren't I seeing this!
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Yes! We need this!


----------



## MacaronyMax (Dec 4, 2011)

BazookaAce said:


> Yes! We need this!

Click to collapse



Oh, ! Idea! I'll post in the request section!


----------



## Dirk (Dec 4, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Come on xda! Why aren't I seeing this!
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse




OcUK usually do. How about this then. Our Off-Topic Christmas Image Contest could be for the most festive user Signature/Avatar? On Christmas day i could add a Poll to the thread for people to vote for the best one?

We'll all be making the forum more festive looking with every post we make! As you can see, i'm already well ahead of the game.


----------



## MacaronyMax (Dec 4, 2011)

DirkGently said:


> OcUK usually do. How about this then. Our Off-Topic Christmas Image Contest could be for the most festive user Signature/Avatar? On Christmas day i could add a Poll to the thread for people to vote for the best one?
> 
> We'll all be making the forum more festive looking with every post we make! As you can see, i'm already well ahead of the game.

Click to collapse



Just trying to pursuade xda  Peer pressure from other sites 


Okay dude!  I'll enter!


----------



## Dirk (Dec 4, 2011)




----------



## LordManhattan (Dec 4, 2011)

DirkGently said:


> OcUK usually do. How about this then. Our Off-Topic Christmas Image Contest could be for the most festive user Signature/Avatar? On Christmas day i could add a Poll to the thread for people to vote for the best one?
> 
> We'll all be making the forum more festive looking with every post we make! As you can see, i'm already well ahead of the game.

Click to collapse



I'm in! When do we start? 

Sent from my Galaxy Note using xda premium


----------



## jaszek (Dec 4, 2011)




----------



## MacaronyMax (Dec 4, 2011)

BazookaAce said:


> I'm in! When do we start?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Note using xda premium

Click to collapse



Now I thinks


----------



## matrix0886 (Dec 4, 2011)

WARNING! This next pic is pretty twisted. Not vulgar, no nudity, just twisted, lol:


----------



## Dirk (Dec 4, 2011)

BazookaAce said:


> I'm in! When do we start?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Note using xda premium

Click to collapse





MacaronyMax said:


> Now I thinks

Click to collapse



What he said! 

You may have noticed that Jaszek is in too! Looks good mate.


----------



## MacaronyMax (Dec 4, 2011)

Avatar = Done


----------



## mrrick (Dec 4, 2011)

matrix0886 said:


>

Click to collapse



This is brilliant . Its my new xmas e-card.

*Kingpin... get it?*


----------



## Dirk (Dec 4, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Avatar = Done

Click to collapse



Fine looking hat my dear fellow!


----------



## MacaronyMax (Dec 4, 2011)

DirkGently said:


> Fine looking hat my dear fellow!

Click to collapse



Cheers  

Also Sig done  May change depending on what everyone else comes up with xD


----------



## LordManhattan (Dec 4, 2011)

Hmm, my avatar got pretty small


----------



## orb3000 (Dec 4, 2011)

Amazon store


----------



## jaszek (Dec 4, 2011)

Yea, my avatar got a bit small as well. Can't they change it to like 120x120? I mean most of us have screens with resolutions higher than 600x800.

Also when I have time, I'll try to come up with a signature banner.


----------



## orb3000 (Dec 4, 2011)

Because X-mas is only celebrated by some part of the members, others do not celebrate it and as we are a global site, we should not have that













MacaronyMax said:


> Come on xda! Why aren't I seeing this!
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse


----------



## MacaronyMax (Dec 4, 2011)

Was discussed in another thread, Instead says 'Happy Holidays' with a Menora 


http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=19984219&postcount=2877
or
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=19981893&postcount=2874


----------



## Dirk (Dec 4, 2011)

jaszek said:


> Yea, my avatar got a bit small as well. Can't they change it to like 120x120? I mean most of us have screens with resolutions higher than 600x800.
> 
> Also when I have time, I'll try to come up with a signature banner.

Click to collapse



Good man! I've re-done mine so that's it's a little more spangly.


----------



## MacaronyMax (Dec 4, 2011)

DirkGently said:


> Good man! I've re-done mine so that's it's a little more spangly.

Click to collapse



Very nice 

Time to change mine i think


----------



## orb3000 (Dec 4, 2011)




----------



## Babydollll (Dec 4, 2011)

Pretty sunset is ummm.....pretty?!?
(although not funny)

Sent from my HTC Sensation 4G using xda premium


----------



## PaganAng3l (Dec 4, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Pretty sunset is ummm.....pretty?!?
> (although not funny)
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation 4G using xda premium

Click to collapse



Nope, not funny at all. No matter how long I stared it wouldn't do a trick. >.<

However....




Kneel before your Mage-God!


----------



## Roni_V (Dec 4, 2011)




----------



## jaszek (Dec 5, 2011)

Something from the Cotto-Margarito fight last night. More here: http://goo.gl/mqaH




Cotto vs. Margarito by Jaszek PL, on Flickr




Cotto vs. Margarito by Jaszek PL, on Flickr




Cotto vs. Margarito by Jaszek PL, on Flickr




Cotto vs. Margarito by Jaszek PL, on Flickr


----------



## husam666 (Dec 5, 2011)




----------



## jaszek (Dec 5, 2011)

Ok, did a quick banner for my sig. lol. Nothing special, maybe 5 minutes of work.


----------



## mulletcutter (Dec 5, 2011)

jaszek said:


> Ok, did a quick banner for my sig. lol. Nothing special, maybe 5 minutes of work.

Click to collapse



your 5 mins of work would take me like 5 days...looks cool tho


----------



## orb3000 (Dec 5, 2011)




----------



## Dirk (Dec 5, 2011)




----------



## husam666 (Dec 5, 2011)

DirkGently said:


>

Click to collapse



not taking a bath lmfao


----------



## matrix0886 (Dec 5, 2011)

DirkGently said:


>

Click to collapse



I got sex (no complaints here, lol). One of my friends got weeping angels and the other got hit by a tardis (oddly enough, neither of them like Dr. Who... coincidence? lol).


----------



## husam666 (Dec 5, 2011)

matrix0886 said:


> I got sex (no complaints here, lol). One of my friends got weeping angels and the other got hit by a tardis (oddly enough, neither of them like Dr. Who... coincidence? lol).

Click to collapse



be careful, you don't want aids


----------



## matrix0886 (Dec 5, 2011)

husam666 said:


> be careful, you don't want aids

Click to collapse



Hey, it said sex, not STD, lol.


----------



## mrrick (Dec 5, 2011)

*ins>rt sig here*


----------



## conantroutman (Dec 5, 2011)

Profanity removed to prevent the sky falling down...... 

Sent From My Fingers To Your Face......


----------



## husam666 (Dec 5, 2011)

matrix0886 said:


> Hey, it said sex, not STD, lol.

Click to collapse



isn't that how you die from sex?


----------



## husam666 (Dec 5, 2011)

DirkGently said:


>

Click to collapse



I just found this while digging through the history 
lucky landing I guess


----------



## conantroutman (Dec 5, 2011)

Xmas sigpic.......... 

Edit - I know it's a little blurry but cba pissing about with it.....


----------



## the_scotsman (Dec 5, 2011)

M_T_M said:


> To much talk and not enough pictures mates....make with the images or suffer me wrath
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I LOLLED!!!


----------



## LordManhattan (Dec 5, 2011)

DirkGently said:


>

Click to collapse



I got "Not taking a bath" three times in a row. What does it mean?!


----------



## conantroutman (Dec 5, 2011)

BazookaAce said:


> I got "Not taking a bath" three times in a row. What does it mean?!

Click to collapse



It means you smell........... 

Also.........

noimage.png   U mad M_T_M??


----------



## Dirk (Dec 5, 2011)

conantroutman said:


> Xmas sigpic..........
> 
> Edit - I know it's a little blurry but cba ******* about with it.....

Click to collapse



Profanity removed, because i like the sky where it is... 

Sig is excellent btw! 



BazookaAce said:


> I got "Not taking a bath" three times in a row. What does it mean?!

Click to collapse



It means that you have a lethal amount of necrotising fasciitis all over your body and your demise is imminent.

R.I.P

It's been nice knowing you dude! 



husam666 said:


> I just found this while digging through the history
> lucky landing I guess

Click to collapse



Yeah, she's amazing! I want a second PC on my desk running that gif 24/7.


----------



## LordManhattan (Dec 5, 2011)

Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium


----------



## Dirk (Dec 5, 2011)

"A luxury sports car outing in Japan has ended in what may be one of the most expensive car crashes in history.

Eight Ferraris, three Mercedes-Benzes, a Lamborghini and two other vehicles were involved in the pile-up in the southern prefecture of Yamaguchi.

No-one was seriously hurt, but the road was closed for six hours after the accident.

Media reports estimate the damaged cars are worth at least 300m yen ($3.85m; £2.46m) in total."

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-asia-16027006


----------



## LordManhattan (Dec 5, 2011)




----------



## Dirk (Dec 5, 2011)

*Why i am never going swimming in a lake again:*
















http://www.cracked.com/article_19563_5-fish-clearly-designed-by-madman.html


----------



## mrrick (Dec 5, 2011)

*ins>rt sig here*


----------



## mrrick (Dec 5, 2011)

*ins>rt sig here*


----------



## NotATreoFan (Dec 5, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> New
> 
> -My life is a shooting range, people never change-

Click to collapse



Ahh OK. I live in Old Croydon.


----------



## I_am_Error (Dec 5, 2011)

-Erroneously removed-





-We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-


----------



## I_am_Error (Dec 5, 2011)

idavid_ said:


> I don't even
> 
> ¤The statement below is true.
> The statement above is false.¤

Click to collapse



Pretty much how I feel.

-We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Dec 5, 2011)

Wtf!?! Dude! U got the same theme as me!  

Also yeah that's a bit wierd, but the last bit makes me think trolling, if not funny still though


----------



## Dirk (Dec 5, 2011)

...much obliged.


----------



## conantroutman (Dec 5, 2011)

DirkGently said:


> Guys, please remove the quoted image from your posts. Error kindly removed the original for me but now there's two more copies!
> 
> Seriously, are you trying to get the Thread closed?

Click to collapse




And as if by magic.............


----------



## I_am_Error (Dec 5, 2011)

My suggestion, can you go to the thread that it was posted in and mod own the person that posted it, and the other trolls? They seriously need a report post button in the Xda app.

-We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Dec 5, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> My suggestion, can you go to the thread that it was posted in and mod own the person that posted it, and the other trolls? They seriously need a report post button in the Xda app.
> 
> -We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-

Click to collapse



i think there is dude 

edit; just checked maybe not


----------



## conantroutman (Dec 5, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> My suggestion, can you go to the thread that it was posted in and mod own the person that posted it, and the other trolls? They seriously need a report post button in the Xda app.
> 
> -We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-

Click to collapse



Linky linky????


----------



## conantroutman (Dec 5, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> i think there is dude
> 
> edit; just checked maybe not

Click to collapse



There totally used to be.........


----------



## I_am_Error (Dec 5, 2011)

conantroutman said:


> Linky linky????

Click to collapse



http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1322642 

The thread is good, but the last few pages have been infected with trolls.

-We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-


----------



## I_am_Error (Dec 5, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> i think there is dude
> 
> edit; just checked maybe not

Click to collapse



I have the original app, not pro.

-We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-


----------



## BeerChameleon (Dec 5, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> I have the original app, not pro.
> 
> -We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-

Click to collapse



There is one on tapatalk pro  P

Sent from my SPH-D700 using Tapatalk


----------



## I_am_Error (Dec 5, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> There is one on tapatalk pro  P
> 
> Sent from my SPH-D700 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Screw that. 

-We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-


----------



## NotATreoFan (Dec 5, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> Screw that.
> 
> -We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-

Click to collapse



FYI, Tapatalk Pro is free in the Getjar app.


----------



## conantroutman (Dec 5, 2011)

M_T_M said:


> What's going on here?   Are you guys trying to clean up your act?
> 
> I see deletions and editations (fully aware of the non-existence of this word) going on like it's 1999

Click to collapse



Nana is "helping us with our enquiries".....


----------



## Dirk (Dec 5, 2011)




----------



## I_am_Error (Dec 5, 2011)

If I was a mod...I could help. 

-We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-


----------



## conantroutman (Dec 5, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> If I was a mod...I could help.
> 
> -We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-

Click to collapse



Well they made M_T_M a mod so I guess anythings possible


----------



## I_am_Error (Dec 5, 2011)

conantroutman said:


> Well they made M_T_M a mod so I guess anythings possible

Click to collapse



I should be an awesome mod! Modding it up, like a boss. 

-We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Dec 5, 2011)

Oh mtm! Whilst you're here, Were you pressing anymore buttons yesterday?


----------



## BeerChameleon (Dec 5, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> I should be an awesome mod! Modding it up, like a boss.
> 
> -We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-

Click to collapse



Y u no apply? 

Are the applications open?


----------



## I_am_Error (Dec 5, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> Y u no apply?
> 
> Are the applications open?

Click to collapse



I don't think so....

-We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Dec 5, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> I don't think so....
> 
> -We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-

Click to collapse



I got






Last year, Probably would be again  



You could always PM a mod/admin  I mean with 20-ish un moded sub forums you might have a chance, cuts the work of conan and mtm atleast


----------



## I_am_Error (Dec 5, 2011)

M_T_M said:


>

Click to collapse



What do you think my chances are Senor Trollio?  Reply here, or pm me, or ignore me....your choice 

-We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-


----------



## I_am_Error (Dec 5, 2011)

M_T_M said:


> You becoming a MOD?   is that your question?

Click to collapse



Yes 

-We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-


----------



## mrrick (Dec 5, 2011)

*ins>rt sig here*


----------



## NotATreoFan (Dec 5, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> Yes
> 
> -We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-

Click to collapse



M_T_M has no input on the situation. However, I could be swayed with a pound of 20's...


----------



## idavid_ (Dec 5, 2011)

¤The statement below is true.
The statement above is false.¤


----------



## I_am_Error (Dec 5, 2011)

NotATreoFan said:


> M_T_M has no input on the situation. However, I could be swayed with a pound of 20's...

Click to collapse



That's $30... Well, as tempting as that offer is.....I would rather acquire my modly status through hard work, determination, awesomeness, and honesty 

(To me, this was difficult to type because....I am super lazy and would always prefer the easiest way to do anything, if possible.)


----------



## watt9493 (Dec 5, 2011)

NotATreoFan said:


> M_T_M has no input on the situation. However, I could be swayed with a pound of 20's...

Click to collapse



Ill meet you at wal mart in Bristol. Lol.

-My life is a shooting range, people never change-


----------



## iynfynity (Dec 5, 2011)




----------



## I_am_Error (Dec 5, 2011)

iynfynity said:


>

Click to collapse



Did they give that to you? XD

That's epic man.






-We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-


----------



## NotATreoFan (Dec 5, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> Ill meet you at wal mart in Bristol. Lol.
> 
> -My life is a shooting range, people never change-

Click to collapse



Do I have to go there?


----------



## I_am_Error (Dec 5, 2011)

NotATreoFan said:


> Do I have to go there?

Click to collapse



Having problems with the Walmart security?  

Trying to get them to bribe you too? 

-We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-


----------



## Dirk (Dec 5, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> Ill meet you at wal mart in Bristol. Lol.
> 
> -My life is a shooting range, people never change-

Click to collapse



Wasn't it in Bristol where everybody trashed the supermarket?*






*Ahh, wrong Bristol!

Anyway, my own garish signature was beginning to annoy me, so it's been updated. There's a good chance that it may be updated several more times until i feel i have won the contest, and/or broken the world record for signature changes in one month!


----------



## BeerChameleon (Dec 5, 2011)

iynfynity said:


>

Click to collapse



LMAO, thats awesome


----------



## conantroutman (Dec 5, 2011)

DirkGently said:


> Wasn't it in Bristol where everybody trashed the supermarket?*
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Throw the snowman into that bad boy and its a dead cert.... 

Sent from my HD2. Still kicking the arse out of all your phones...


----------



## orb3000 (Dec 5, 2011)




----------



## MacaronyMax (Dec 5, 2011)

Must be great for sliding down the banister lol xD


----------



## NotATreoFan (Dec 5, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Must be great for sliding down the banister lol xD

Click to collapse



You'd need a tetanus shot halfway down!


----------



## LordManhattan (Dec 5, 2011)




----------



## PaganAng3l (Dec 5, 2011)




----------



## LordManhattan (Dec 5, 2011)




----------



## BeerChameleon (Dec 5, 2011)

BazookaAce said:


>

Click to collapse



what movie is that from? 

i tried google search by image and couldn't find any info on the movie...

I kinda want to watch it now


----------



## mrrick (Dec 5, 2011)

*ins>rt sig here*


----------



## Dirk (Dec 5, 2011)

*Easily the sexiest thing i have ever seen...*
















http://www.million-dollar-pc.com/systems-2011/murderbox-mk2/murderbox-mk2.htm


----------



## LordManhattan (Dec 5, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> what movie is that from?
> 
> i tried google search by image and couldn't find any info on the movie...
> 
> I kinda want to watch it now

Click to collapse



I _think_ it's from Fright Night.


----------



## BeerChameleon (Dec 5, 2011)

BazookaAce said:


> I _think_ it's from Fright Night.

Click to collapse



hmmm, might have to watch that soon

Thanks


----------



## MacaronyMax (Dec 5, 2011)

Replaced with cute panda/dog


----------



## BeerChameleon (Dec 5, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Cruel but funny
> EDIT>>>>>>>>>>>

Click to collapse



F*CKED UP


----------



## MacaronyMax (Dec 5, 2011)

shoud i remove? 

Sorry


----------



## watt9493 (Dec 5, 2011)

NotATreoFan said:


> Do I have to go there?

Click to collapse



Ollie's or gamestop then? 

-My life is a shooting range, people never change-


----------



## LordManhattan (Dec 5, 2011)

macaronymax said:


> replaced with cute panda/dog

Click to collapse



i want him now


----------



## I_am_Error (Dec 5, 2011)

Can't believe none of the mafia members caught onto this.  Mafia, I am disappoint. 

-We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-


----------



## BeerChameleon (Dec 5, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> Can't believe none of the mafia members caught onto this.  Mafia, I am disappoint.
> 
> -We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-

Click to collapse



i was too lazy to read all of them 

But that is clever, maybe ill make a new one


----------



## I_am_Error (Dec 5, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> i was too lazy to read all of them
> 
> But that is clever, maybe ill make a new one

Click to collapse








-We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-


----------



## BeerChameleon (Dec 5, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> -We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-

Click to collapse



i made one


----------



## Dirk (Dec 5, 2011)




----------



## I_am_Error (Dec 5, 2011)

DirkGently said:


>

Click to collapse








-We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-


----------



## Dirk (Dec 5, 2011)




----------



## I_am_Error (Dec 5, 2011)

DirkGently said:


>

Click to collapse








You're a sick man Dirk! 

-We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-


----------



## BeerChameleon (Dec 5, 2011)

DirkGently said:


>

Click to collapse


----------



## mrrick (Dec 5, 2011)

DirkGently said:


> http://www.million-dollar-pc.com/systems-2011/murderbox-mk2/murderbox-mk2.htm

Click to collapse



Next payday I'm getting this...

*Kingpin... get it?*


----------



## PaganAng3l (Dec 5, 2011)

My words, in your mind


----------



## mrrick (Dec 6, 2011)

Yikes ,good thing I can charge my phone at pretty much any given time through out my day..





*ins>rt sig here*


----------



## Dirk (Dec 6, 2011)




----------



## orb3000 (Dec 6, 2011)




----------



## Dirk (Dec 6, 2011)

orb3000 said:


>

Click to collapse


----------



## Archer (Dec 6, 2011)




----------



## Dirk (Dec 6, 2011)

Archer said:


>

Click to collapse



That is quite an impressive snowman you have there! You know it's big when it's arms are actual trees shoved in sideways.


----------



## LordManhattan (Dec 6, 2011)




----------



## husam666 (Dec 6, 2011)




----------



## Dirk (Dec 6, 2011)




----------



## Archer (Dec 6, 2011)

lol


----------



## Dblfstr (Dec 6, 2011)




----------



## husam666 (Dec 6, 2011)




----------



## Dirk (Dec 6, 2011)




----------



## BeerChameleon (Dec 6, 2011)

orb3000 said:


>

Click to collapse



CRAZY!!!!!!!!

Stare at the plus and the moving circles are green


----------



## mrrick (Dec 6, 2011)

Bought a pair today. And fyi, they rock..

*ins>rt sig here*


----------



## I_am_Error (Dec 6, 2011)

mrrick said:


> Bought a pair today. And fyi, they rock..
> 
> *ins>rt sig here*

Click to collapse



Meh, I bought some that work just as good, and look less awkward, and cost me $15...






And they look like normal gloves! 

Also, to Husam:






-We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-


----------



## mrrick (Dec 6, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> Meh, I bought some that work just as good, and look less awkward, and cost me $15...
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Those look nice. The black and grey were the nicest looking of the isotoners. The rest look straight outta tron.. kohls has em for 18 bucks right now.. deft wouldn't pay the 40$ msrp..


*Kingpin... get it?*


----------



## I_am_Error (Dec 6, 2011)

mrrick said:


> Those look nice. The black and grey were the nicest looking of the isotoners. The rest look straight outta tron.. kohls has em for 18 bucks right now.. deft wouldn't pay the 40$ msrp..
> 
> 
> *Kingpin... get it?*

Click to collapse



As long as you didn't pay $40 for some brand name, then I can respect your purchase  Good find! 

-We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Dec 6, 2011)

phone = unlocked!  ?!


----------



## I_am_Error (Dec 6, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> phone = unlocked!  ?!

Click to collapse



No....it's just an AT&T phone using T-Mobile service...

-We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-


----------



## mrrick (Dec 6, 2011)

Just a heads up, incase you haven't opened the market today..





*ins>rt sig here*


----------



## BeerChameleon (Dec 6, 2011)

mrrick said:


> Just a heads up, incase you haven't opened the market today..
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



NICE!!!

10cents for asphault 6!!!  i may get it  and sound hound, the other ones meh..


----------



## Dirk (Dec 6, 2011)




----------



## the_scotsman (Dec 6, 2011)

orb3000 said:


>

Click to collapse





davidrules7778 said:


> CRAZY!!!!!!!!
> 
> Stare at the plus and the moving circles are green

Click to collapse




The point behind the image is that if you stare at the cross, the dots that make up the circle appear to "disappear"


----------



## BeerChameleon (Dec 6, 2011)

the_scotsman said:


> The point behind the image is that if you stare at the cross, the dots that make up the circle appear to "disappear"

Click to collapse



ya i realized that after staring at it longer, i was too lazy to edit or repost


----------



## mrrick (Dec 6, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> NICE!!!
> 
> 10cents for asphault 6!!!  i may get it  and sound hound, the other ones meh..

Click to collapse



From what I understand, they'll have 10 different apps each day for the next 10 days.. some good ones should pop up over the next week..

*Kingpin... get it?*


----------



## Dirk (Dec 6, 2011)




----------



## Dirk (Dec 6, 2011)




----------



## husam666 (Dec 6, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> Meh, I bought some that work just as good, and look less awkward, and cost me $15...
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



sweet dude


----------



## LordManhattan (Dec 6, 2011)

---------- Post added at 11:24 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:20 PM ----------

Don't know if this is real or not, but HELL NO!


----------



## matrix0886 (Dec 6, 2011)

BazookaAce said:


> [/COLOR]Don't know if this is real or not, but HELL NO!

Click to collapse



He's a real knight. Got his helmet, shield, and sword (notice the big knife in his hand, lol).


----------



## LordManhattan (Dec 6, 2011)




----------



## matrix0886 (Dec 6, 2011)

^^^ Everyone enjoy this picture while it lasts...something tells me it won't be up here for very much longer, lol.


----------



## LordManhattan (Dec 6, 2011)

What picture? Mine? The long one?  We'll see! I've had some loooong pictures before, and they didn't get removed.

---------- Post added at 12:07 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:06 AM ----------


----------



## mrrick (Dec 6, 2011)

*ins>rt sig here*


----------



## LordManhattan (Dec 6, 2011)

BTW people! Get your 10 cent apps today! Just bought Minecraft, Endomondo, and Fieldrunners HD

CLICKY


----------



## BeerChameleon (Dec 6, 2011)

BazookaAce said:


> BTW people! Get your 10 cent apps today! Just bought Minecraft, Endomondo, and Fieldrunners HD
> 
> CLICKY

Click to collapse



I just got Asphault and soundhound 

20 cents AWESOME!!!!!


----------



## orb3000 (Dec 7, 2011)

*.*


----------



## orb3000 (Dec 7, 2011)




----------



## mrrick (Dec 7, 2011)

*ins>rt sig here*


----------



## PaganAng3l (Dec 7, 2011)

BazookaAce said:


> BTW people! Get your 10 cent apps today! Just bought Minecraft, Endomondo, and Fieldrunners HD
> 
> CLICKY

Click to collapse



I hate you. Field Runners is so effing addictive.... I can't stop playing it! Thanks for the heads up though!

Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk


----------



## jaszek (Dec 7, 2011)

I better not get addicted to minecraft now


----------



## Dirk (Dec 7, 2011)

DirkGently said:


> *Mod Edit: Rules still apply with images. Keep them clean or this thread goes byebye. ~TRM*
> 
> Post your funny pictures and random images here. (Please keep it clean!)
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



The next time that *I *have to ask people to keep it clean i will skip that step and instead, move straight onto requesting that my own thread be closed.

This isn't 4chan so use your heads.


----------



## jaszek (Dec 7, 2011)




----------



## Dirk (Dec 7, 2011)




----------



## mrrick (Dec 7, 2011)

*ins>rt sig here*


----------



## Karakoram2 (Dec 7, 2011)

Sent from my HTC Vision using XDA Premium App


----------



## Dirk (Dec 7, 2011)




----------



## Dirk (Dec 7, 2011)




----------



## dexter93 (Dec 7, 2011)

I love the xda app









Sent from my GT-S5570 using XDA App


----------



## Archer (Dec 7, 2011)




----------



## LordManhattan (Dec 7, 2011)

More: Clicky


----------



## Dirk (Dec 7, 2011)




----------



## Archer (Dec 7, 2011)

DirkGently said:


>

Click to collapse



That dog deserves films to be made about it.  That is one tough & cool dog!

This one's just cool.


----------



## MacaronyMax (Dec 7, 2011)

Lol I want this tshirt!


----------



## Dirk (Dec 7, 2011)




----------



## Dirk (Dec 7, 2011)




----------



## husam666 (Dec 7, 2011)




----------



## mrrick (Dec 7, 2011)

*ins>rt sig here*


----------



## LordManhattan (Dec 7, 2011)




----------



## LordManhattan (Dec 7, 2011)




----------



## joemm (Dec 7, 2011)

10 char........


----------



## orb3000 (Dec 8, 2011)




----------



## PaganAng3l (Dec 8, 2011)

Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk


----------



## mrrick (Dec 8, 2011)

*ins>rt sig here*


----------



## LordManhattan (Dec 8, 2011)

PaganAng3l said:


> Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



About time! Sneaky little _rat_. 


Sorry kids


----------



## orb3000 (Dec 8, 2011)




----------



## Dirk (Dec 8, 2011)

BazookaAce said:


> About time! Sneaky little _rat_.
> 
> 
> Sorry kids

Click to collapse



I reckon Daffy Duck did it. He's been waiting to put the moves on Minnie!


----------



## matrix0886 (Dec 8, 2011)

DirkGently said:


> I reckon Daffy Duck did it. He's been waiting to put the moves on Minnie!

Click to collapse



Oh man...don't even, lol. Back in high school, I used to do near perfect impersonations and sitting around the campfire with the boy scouts led to some naughty stories with the Mickey gang as well as the looney tunes gang. I had such a sick, twisted little mind...but the fact that I made a kid throw up from laughing so hard after he had just shoved a years worth of smores into his stomach once made it all worth while.

Pimp Daddy Elmo was always the favorite, though


----------



## Dirk (Dec 8, 2011)

That reminds me of an old friend who would do the characters from 'Rainbow'. "No Zippy.. put the whip away Zippy..".


----------



## Archer (Dec 8, 2011)

This was kids TV when I was young, and people wonder why I'm messed up!!


----------



## Dirk (Dec 8, 2011)

Archer said:


> This was kids TV when I was young, and people wonder why I'm messed up!!

Click to collapse



Dear god, i remember that!

I liked Jamie and The Magic Torch, Chortle And The Wheelies and Battle Of The Planets! Remember them?


----------



## conantroutman (Dec 8, 2011)

Never really noticed the blatant product placement as a child


----------



## LordManhattan (Dec 8, 2011)




----------



## Dirk (Dec 8, 2011)

conantroutman said:


> Never really noticed the blatant product placement as a child

Click to collapse



Is that a Heinz baked bean can in Button Moon i see there?

Anyway, i was about to come here to post about the winds in Scotland. How is it where you are? I hope you and all our other members North of the Watford Gap are staying safe. (You may want to hold off on that Wind Surfing trip for a little while!)


----------



## conantroutman (Dec 8, 2011)

DirkGently said:


> Is that a Heinz baked bean can in Button Moon i see there?
> 
> Anyway, i was about to come here to post about the winds in Scotland. How is it where you are? I hope you and all our other members North of the Watford Gap are staying safe. (You may want to hold off on that Wind Surfing trip for a little while!)

Click to collapse



Funny you should mention that....

Went for a pint of milk this morning........







Also, its blowing directly onto my kitchen window, which is knackered and may need a few extra screws in it if this keeps up......


----------



## Archer (Dec 8, 2011)

DirkGently said:


> Dear god, i remember that!
> 
> I liked Jamie and The Magic Torch, Chortle And The Wheelies and Battle Of The Planets! Remember them?

Click to collapse



I don't really remember Chorlton and The Wheelies, but I LOVED Battle of The Planets.  I used to really look forward to that when I got in from school.  I hated Zark though.  It could have done without him and his R2D2-ness.


----------



## Dirk (Dec 8, 2011)

conantroutman said:


> ...
> 
> Also, its blowing directly onto my kitchen window, which is knackered and may need a few extra screws in it if this keeps up......

Click to collapse



I always assumed that Scottish houses came pre-boarded!


----------



## conantroutman (Dec 8, 2011)

DirkGently said:


> I always assumed that Scottish houses came pre-boarded!

Click to collapse



Only in Dundee.
"Window free since 1972..."

Continuing teh theme...

The tourist board have decided to try a new approach..


----------



## Dirk (Dec 8, 2011)

*PSA:*

New Caption Contest beginning tomorrow!


----------



## LordManhattan (Dec 8, 2011)

That is one brown (and sad) city/murder town!


----------



## Dirk (Dec 8, 2011)




----------



## conantroutman (Dec 8, 2011)

BazookaAce said:


> That is one brown (and sad) city/murder town!

Click to collapse



Welcome to Scotland.....


----------



## jaszek (Dec 8, 2011)

conantroutman said:


> Welcome to Scotland.....

Click to collapse



where in addition to the gray towns, men wear skirts.

---------- Post added at 07:32 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:27 PM ----------


----------



## conantroutman (Dec 8, 2011)

jaszek said:


> where in addition to the gray towns, men wear skirts.

Click to collapse



Only the stupid ones.....


----------



## Babydollll (Dec 8, 2011)

Pssst....Senor Orb you're not the only one with the bliss quick launch widget 
(although atm I'm not using the launcher)

Sent from my HTC Sensation 4G using xda premium
Carnival Snake wishes you all a Happy Holidayssssssssssss.....


----------



## jaszek (Dec 8, 2011)




----------



## LordManhattan (Dec 8, 2011)

"A sunday morning in Jaszek's living room"


----------



## jaszek (Dec 8, 2011)

I'm pretty sure if I had a few guys come over I would make a bigger bottle tree. lol


----------



## orb3000 (Dec 8, 2011)




----------



## husam666 (Dec 8, 2011)




----------



## Dblfstr (Dec 8, 2011)

---------- Post added at 01:20 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:18 PM ----------


----------



## Dblfstr (Dec 8, 2011)

from ban thread


----------



## mrrick (Dec 8, 2011)

*ins>rt sig here*


----------



## husam666 (Dec 8, 2011)

Dblfstr said:


> from ban thread

Click to collapse


----------



## NuriJ (Dec 8, 2011)

Sent from my pc using xda premium


----------



## husam666 (Dec 8, 2011)

---------- Post added at 11:59 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:35 PM ----------







---------- Post added 9th December 2011 at 12:56 AM ---------- Previous post was 8th December 2011 at 11:59 PM ----------


----------



## BeerChameleon (Dec 8, 2011)

---------- Post added at 04:03 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:00 PM ----------







---------- Post added at 04:04 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:03 PM ----------







---------- Post added at 04:12 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:04 PM ----------

Ok last one:


----------



## husam666 (Dec 8, 2011)




----------



## mrrick (Dec 8, 2011)

*ins>rt sig here*


----------



## I_am_Error (Dec 8, 2011)

husam666 said:


>

Click to collapse



That looks good...>_>






-We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-


----------



## husam666 (Dec 8, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> That looks good...>_>
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



not to me


----------



## I_am_Error (Dec 8, 2011)

husam666 said:


> not to me

Click to collapse



I know, sarcasm 






-We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-


----------



## the_scotsman (Dec 9, 2011)




----------



## Dirk (Dec 9, 2011)

*Holy ****!*






Yes, it's an actual iPhone dock! 

http://www.macrumors.com/2011/12/07/massive-iphone-dock-pumps-out-sound-with-10000-watts-of-power/


----------



## LordManhattan (Dec 9, 2011)

I want that! (If i get it for free)


----------



## the_scotsman (Dec 9, 2011)

DirkGently said:


> Yes, it's an actual iPhone dock!
> 
> http://www.macrumors.com/2011/12/07/massive-iphone-dock-pumps-out-sound-with-10000-watts-of-power/

Click to collapse



Pfft...yet again, iPhone owners making up for the size of their you know what....


----------



## Mr. Clown (Dec 9, 2011)

husam666 said:


> ---------- Post added 9th December 2011 at 12:56 AM ---------- Previous post was 8th December 2011 at 11:59 PM ----------
> 
> [/COLOR]

Click to collapse



You missed Purple Drama Llama


----------



## Dirk (Dec 9, 2011)

the_scotsman said:


> Pfft...yet again, iPhone owners making up for the size of their you know what....

Click to collapse



..tiny screens?


----------



## LordManhattan (Dec 9, 2011)




----------



## conantroutman (Dec 9, 2011)

BazookaAce said:


> I want that! (If i get it for free)

Click to collapse



It's behringer.....
It'll probably only cost 39.99..........


----------



## Dirk (Dec 9, 2011)

*PSA:*

I forgot my own rules last week, so as the standing winner, CTM will be setting and judging this weeks Contest.

I'm sure his presence will be felt some time this evening, accompanied by a fanfare of horns and crashing cymbals!


----------



## NotATreoFan (Dec 9, 2011)

M_T_M said:


> Also....what's the image to caption this week?

Click to collapse



Make up your own image, expressing how M_T_M feels when he gets banned.


----------



## conantroutman (Dec 9, 2011)

M_T_M said:


> Also....what's the image to caption this week?

Click to collapse








Automatically disqualified 





Well ladies and germs........
Without further ado.................










Caption, Photoshop or both at once...........
Just make wit teh lulz already..........


----------



## conantroutman (Dec 9, 2011)

M_T_M said:


>

Click to collapse



Funny because that's exactly how I feel when you get banned as well


----------



## MacaronyMax (Dec 9, 2011)




----------



## jaszek (Dec 9, 2011)

I was bored in class. lol


----------



## orb3000 (Dec 9, 2011)




----------



## conantroutman (Dec 9, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> SpamMan.png

Click to collapse




BOOOOOOOOM!! Headshot


----------



## MacaronyMax (Dec 9, 2011)

XD  Is a strange man that,


----------



## Dirk (Dec 9, 2011)

*Drumroll please....*


----------



## mrrick (Dec 9, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Teaft0Kg-Ok&sns=em



*Kingpin... get it?*


----------



## Dirk (Dec 9, 2011)

mrrick said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Teaft0Kg-Ok&sns=em
> 
> 
> 
> *Kingpin... get it?*

Click to collapse



That is amazing! It's like vocal gymnastics!


----------



## iynfynity (Dec 10, 2011)




----------



## jaszek (Dec 10, 2011)

Just shooting some big round red balls in the city


----------



## the_scotsman (Dec 10, 2011)

jaszek said:


> Just shooting some big round red balls in the city

Click to collapse



Canon? Pfft


----------



## jaszek (Dec 10, 2011)

the_scotsman said:


> Canon *FTW!*

Click to collapse



Fix'd


10charizard

---------- Post added at 05:14 AM ---------- Previous post was at 04:21 AM ----------

Click the photo for moar!




Tree Ornament Fountain B&W by Jaszek PL, on Flickr


----------



## Dirk (Dec 10, 2011)

Really nice Jaszek! I like the fountain pics especially.

They should of imported an enormous Norwegian Pine and then hung the giant decorations!


----------



## PaganAng3l (Dec 10, 2011)

For all the dads out there and our younger members 

Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk


----------



## Dirk (Dec 10, 2011)

*Nerdgasm:*


----------



## jaszek (Dec 10, 2011)

DirkGently said:


>

Click to collapse



:drool:


10charizard


----------



## mrrick (Dec 10, 2011)

DirkGently said:


>

Click to collapse



:erection:

*Kingpin... get it?*


----------



## Dirk (Dec 10, 2011)




----------



## PaganAng3l (Dec 10, 2011)

Nerd porn 

Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk


----------



## husam666 (Dec 10, 2011)




----------



## Dirk (Dec 10, 2011)

^^ Superb! 

Rofl!


----------



## idavid_ (Dec 10, 2011)

Sigh... Wtf happened to music?  

¤The statement below is true.
The statement above is false.¤


----------



## jaszek (Dec 10, 2011)

But I <3 BIEBER!!!!





(Take out the 'I' and second 'B')


----------



## husam666 (Dec 10, 2011)

I'm the 98%


----------



## I_am_Error (Dec 10, 2011)

husam666 said:


> I'm the 98%

Click to collapse



Mind blowing but I thought of potato. 

-We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-


----------



## malybru (Dec 10, 2011)

husam666 said:


> I'm the 98%

Click to collapse



Hi,

Funny,I thought of PIZZA.


----------



## I_am_Error (Dec 10, 2011)

-We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-


----------



## Dirk (Dec 10, 2011)

I thought 'Carrots'.






Edit: But now Malybru has got me thinking about Pizza!


----------



## malybru (Dec 10, 2011)

DirkGently said:


> I thought 'Carrots'.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Hi,

One of your five-a-day.


----------



## husam666 (Dec 10, 2011)

epic reply is epic


----------



## idavid_ (Dec 10, 2011)

¤The statement below is true.
The statement above is false.¤


----------



## Dirk (Dec 10, 2011)

malybru said:


> Hi,
> 
> One of your five-a-day.

Click to collapse



I was down my local 'Toby Carvery' earlier. I already had 7 of my 5-a-day! 

Not to mention i've had beer+wine too, so that's all the major food-groups covered!


----------



## I_am_Error (Dec 10, 2011)

idavid_ said:


> ¤The statement below is true.
> The statement above is false.¤

Click to collapse



Those are ps3 buttons though...?  I get it, but I don't...

-We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-


----------



## idavid_ (Dec 10, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> Those are ps3 buttons though...?  I get it, but I don't...
> 
> -We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-

Click to collapse



Yes  It's just lulz though, so don't hate, people.

¤The statement below is true.
The statement above is false.¤


----------



## I_am_Error (Dec 10, 2011)

So good 

-We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-


----------



## idavid_ (Dec 10, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> Broccoli. I am the 2%. U jelly?

Click to collapse



Broccoli is gross  It's so gross I don't wanna even think about it  

¤The statement below is true.
The statement above is false.¤


----------



## I_am_Error (Dec 10, 2011)

idavid_ said:


> Broccoli is gross  It's so gross I don't wanna even think about it
> 
> ¤The statement below is true.
> The statement above is false.¤

Click to collapse








-We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-


----------



## husam666 (Dec 10, 2011)

idavid_ said:


> Broccoli is gross  It's so gross I don't wanna even think about it
> 
> ¤The statement below is true.
> The statement above is false.¤

Click to collapse



Am I the only one who actually eats it because I want to?


----------



## idavid_ (Dec 10, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Am I the only one who actually eats it because I want to?

Click to collapse



Good guy Greg always eats broccoli  

¤The statement below is true.
The statement above is false.¤


----------



## Dirk (Dec 10, 2011)

One of the best Movies, best scenes and best sound 
tracks...


----------



## jaszek (Dec 10, 2011)

I think broccoli is delicious.


----------



## Dirk (Dec 10, 2011)

jaszek said:


> I think broccoli is delicious.

Click to collapse








..also Fractal..!


----------



## I_am_Error (Dec 10, 2011)

DirkGently said:


> ..also Fractal..!

Click to collapse



Wtf is that?! 

-We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-


----------



## husam666 (Dec 10, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> Wtf is that?!
> 
> -We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-

Click to collapse



+1


----------



## I_am_Error (Dec 10, 2011)

husam666 said:


> +1

Click to collapse



It looks evil.

-We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-


----------



## Dirk (Dec 10, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> Wtf is that?!
> 
> -We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-

Click to collapse





husam666 said:


> +1

Click to collapse





I_am_Error said:


> It looks evil.
> 
> -We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-

Click to collapse



Eat your Greens boys. It's good for you...


----------



## I_am_Error (Dec 10, 2011)

DirkGently said:


> Eat your Greens boys. It's good for you...

Click to collapse



Romanesco Cauliflower. That's what that monstrous thing is.

-We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-


----------



## Dirk (Dec 11, 2011)




----------



## UnknownAX (Dec 11, 2011)

What about some of these for breakfast? Maybe some thing for devs...that s**tload of sugar could speed up ROM makeing 

Sent from my IDEOS X5 using XDA App


----------



## Urabewe (Dec 11, 2011)

DirkGently said:


>

Click to collapse



Saw the thread of when the guy was building this... quite epic.


----------



## Dirk (Dec 11, 2011)




----------



## husam666 (Dec 11, 2011)




----------



## PaganAng3l (Dec 11, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> Pluto sucked. I'm happy it's not a planet anymore.

Click to collapse



Poor Pluto, or should I say giant icy object in a stable-ish orbit? 



husam666 said:


>

Click to collapse



Lolololololol, that guy deserves the "forever alone" face. 
On a side note: is that actually you in your avatar? 


Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk


----------



## husam666 (Dec 11, 2011)

PaganAng3l said:


> Poor Pluto, or should I say giant icy object in a stable-ish orbit?
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse




That's Good Guy Greg, the best meme ever dude!


----------



## idavid_ (Dec 11, 2011)

PaganAng3l said:


> On a side note: is that actually you in your avatar?

Click to collapse



Of course it's him 

¤The statement below is true.
The statement above is false.¤


----------



## Dirk (Dec 11, 2011)

It's good guy husam!

Here's something image related. Paste the following into Google:

(sqrt(cos(x))*cos(200x)+sqrt(abs(x))+1)*(4-x*x)^0.00002


----------



## husam666 (Dec 11, 2011)

dirkgently said:


> it's good guy husam!
> 
> Here's something image related. Paste the following into google:
> 
> (sqrt(cos(x))*cos(200x)+sqrt(abs(x))+1)*(4-x*x)^0.00002

Click to collapse



niiiiiiice :d:d


----------



## malybru (Dec 11, 2011)

DirkGently said:


> It's good guy husam!
> 
> Here's something image related. Paste the following into Google:
> 
> (sqrt(cos(x))*cos(200x)+sqrt(abs(x))+1)*(4-x*x)^0.00002

Click to collapse



Hi,

I love it


----------



## Dirk (Dec 11, 2011)




----------



## idavid_ (Dec 11, 2011)

DirkGently said:


>

Click to collapse



Lmao, awesome  

¤The statement below is true.
The statement above is false.¤


----------



## Dirk (Dec 11, 2011)

*Bunny death squad:*


----------



## idavid_ (Dec 11, 2011)

DirkGently said:


>

Click to collapse



Loled so hard at this one xD 

¤The statement below is true.
The statement above is false.¤


----------



## Dirk (Dec 11, 2011)

I thought the entries for this weeks contest would be coming thick and fast by now. Anybody here now going to have a crack at it?


----------



## jaszek (Dec 11, 2011)

---------- Post added at 06:47 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:46 PM ----------




DirkGently said:


> I thought the entries for this weeks contest would be coming thick and fast by now. Anybody here now going to have a crack at it?

Click to collapse



Had no idea there is a new one lol. I'll try and do something later.


----------



## Dirk (Dec 11, 2011)




----------



## conantroutman (Dec 11, 2011)

jaszek said:


> Had no idea there is a new one lol. I'll try and do something later.

Click to collapse





Here you go... 



conantroutman said:


> Well ladies and germs........
> Without further ado.................
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse


----------



## Dirk (Dec 11, 2011)

Did your AWOL colleague show up eventually?


----------



## conantroutman (Dec 11, 2011)

DirkGently said:


> Did your AWOL colleague show up eventually?

Click to collapse




Sure did.....
Only felt like adding an extra 30 mins to my working (Sun)day.....




Which was nice....


----------



## husam666 (Dec 11, 2011)

I know it's a repost, but still funny


----------



## Dirk (Dec 11, 2011)




----------



## idavid_ (Dec 11, 2011)

¤The statement below is true.
The statement above is false.¤


----------



## mrrick (Dec 11, 2011)

*ins>rt sig here*


----------



## orb3000 (Dec 12, 2011)




----------



## Dirk (Dec 12, 2011)

*Xmas Tree:*


----------



## jaszek (Dec 12, 2011)

More photos from Poland can be found here: https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.305998509423655.71736.298978586792314&type=3


----------



## MaBlo (Dec 12, 2011)

Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda premium


----------



## LordManhattan (Dec 12, 2011)

MaBlo said:


> Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Wrong! It's Norwegian 

Edit: Doh! You are norwegian.... Posted from my phone, so didn't see it until now 

Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium


----------



## conantroutman (Dec 12, 2011)

Sent From My Fingers To Your Face......


----------



## Dirk (Dec 12, 2011)




----------



## idavid_ (Dec 12, 2011)

If only we had exams like that in school... 

¤The statement below is true.
The statement above is false.¤


----------



## jaszek (Dec 12, 2011)

idavid_ said:


> If only we had exams like that in school...
> 
> ¤The statement below is true.
> The statement above is false.¤

Click to collapse



What I don't like about 9gag, is how they think they made up all the memes, when they havent. Most of the memes come from a website not be named here by the name of 4chan.


----------



## Archer (Dec 12, 2011)

Channel 4


----------



## jaszek (Dec 12, 2011)

Panorama of Bug River from Castle Hill in Drohiczyn by Jaszek PL, on Flickr


----------



## Dirk (Dec 12, 2011)




----------



## husam666 (Dec 12, 2011)

jaszek said:


> What I don't like about 9gag, is how they think they made up all the memes, when they havent. Most of the memes come from a website not be named here by the name of 4chan.

Click to collapse



mhm,, but 4chan sucks, they think they are the best and all, and the layout is stupid, never was able to understand it


----------



## mrrick (Dec 12, 2011)

Ninja 












*ins>rt sig here*


----------



## KennyJoe69 (Dec 12, 2011)

My first time at the range.






Sent from my ADR6400L using XDA App


----------



## BeerChameleon (Dec 12, 2011)

M_T_M said:


> Weren't you supposed to cut the star in the middle in order to win the pri*z*e?

Click to collapse




Fixed that for you


----------



## Dirk (Dec 12, 2011)

KennyJoe69 said:


> My first time at the range..

Click to collapse


----------



## KennyJoe69 (Dec 12, 2011)

I should print a target with him.  Give me some images to print and shoot.

Sent from my ADR6400L using XDA App


----------



## mrrick (Dec 12, 2011)

KennyJoe69 said:


> I should print a target with him.  Give me some images to print and shoot.
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using XDA App

Click to collapse



?







*ins>rt sig here*


----------



## KennyJoe69 (Dec 12, 2011)

Thank you

Sent from my ADR6400L using XDA App



mrrick said:


> ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse





Sent from my ADR6400L using XDA App

---------- Post added at 06:54 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:56 PM ----------




M_T_M said:


> Weren't you supposed to cut the star in the middle in order to win the prize?

Click to collapse



It was my first time.  Just happy to hit the target.


----------



## orb3000 (Dec 13, 2011)




----------



## orb3000 (Dec 13, 2011)




----------



## I_am_Error (Dec 13, 2011)

orb3000 said:


>

Click to collapse



ne·ces·si·ty- noun, plural-ties

1.*something necessary

2.*the state or fact of being necessary 

You asked for that, right? 

-We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-


----------



## Dirk (Dec 13, 2011)




----------



## LordManhattan (Dec 13, 2011)

(And yes, it's me BazookaAce btw. Got sick of my "old" name  )

---------- Post added at 01:52 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:48 PM ----------


----------



## husam666 (Dec 13, 2011)




----------



## idavid_ (Dec 13, 2011)

¤The statement below is true.
The statement above is false.¤


----------



## LordManhattan (Dec 13, 2011)




----------



## Archer (Dec 13, 2011)




----------



## LordManhattan (Dec 13, 2011)




----------



## mrrick (Dec 13, 2011)

*ins>rt sig here*


----------



## idavid_ (Dec 13, 2011)

LordManhattan said:


>

Click to collapse



So true  

¤The statement below is true.
The statement above is false.¤


----------



## idavid_ (Dec 13, 2011)

M_T_M said:


>

Click to collapse



Yeah, the old name was better. 

¤The statement below is true.
The statement above is false.¤


----------



## MacaronyMax (Dec 13, 2011)

The making of my boss sandwich xD Started life as a cheese baguette, but now its a.monster,

made from sausages, Bacon, egg , some more Bacon and melted cheese.sliced cheese keep it all in  sorry for all pics xD 
Max. (From my Galaxy 2)


----------



## conantroutman (Dec 13, 2011)




----------



## conantroutman (Dec 13, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> toomuchawesome.png
> 
> The making of my boss sandwich xD Started life as a cheese baguette, but now its a.monster,
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Obvious awesome sandwich is awesome...........


----------



## Dirk (Dec 13, 2011)

Dude! How hungry am i now after seeing that? 

Can you send me one by Motorcycle Courier please?


----------



## LordManhattan (Dec 13, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> The making of my boss sandwich xD Started life as a cheese baguette, but now its a.monster,
> 
> made from sausages, Bacon, egg , some more Bacon and melted cheese.slivesbto keep it all in  sorry for all pics xD
> Max. (From my Galaxy 2)

Click to collapse



Duuude! Not cool! I'll have to make something to eat now


----------



## Dblfstr (Dec 13, 2011)

lol

10 char


----------



## matrix0886 (Dec 13, 2011)

Dblfstr said:


> lol
> 
> 10 char

Click to collapse



..................I don't get it...


----------



## Dblfstr (Dec 13, 2011)

matrix0886 said:


> ..................I don't get it...

Click to collapse



I did.....

Left:
adjective
3. Remaining, as an object or unused portion or amount: also see leftover.
Ex:
Q: Four, take way three, what is left? A: One.

"Left", in this sense, is in referral to the remaining shoe. 

Placing the appropriate shoe on your left foot will leave the right shoe remaining; the right shoe is leftover. Therefore, no matter which shoe is placed upon either foot first, there is still one shoe remaining to be placed on the other foot. i.e. When one shoe is on, there is still one left.

At least, that is my take on it. I lol'd

But I lol at most of the images containing that troll face guy.


----------



## Dirk (Dec 13, 2011)




----------



## LordManhattan (Dec 13, 2011)

DirkGently said:


>

Click to collapse


----------



## TonyD13 (Dec 13, 2011)

Have a nice day!


----------



## orb3000 (Dec 13, 2011)




----------



## orb3000 (Dec 13, 2011)




----------



## PaganAng3l (Dec 14, 2011)

Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk


----------



## Dirk (Dec 14, 2011)




----------



## Dblfstr (Dec 14, 2011)

*last day on the job*






Also, Merry Christmas! or whatever


----------



## pruebecita (Dec 14, 2011)

Sent from my HTC using Tapatalk


----------



## pruebecita (Dec 14, 2011)

Use to break the emergency windows!! xDDD


----------



## pruebecita (Dec 14, 2011)

So important have your calendar update!!!


----------



## Dirk (Dec 14, 2011)




----------



## Archer (Dec 14, 2011)




----------



## LordManhattan (Dec 14, 2011)

Don't know how many of you watched the Simpsons episode this week.


----------



## Archer (Dec 14, 2011)




----------



## Urabewe (Dec 14, 2011)

What you see here is a 6 foot long cross bow. It will be used in space to be shot at comets to collect samples. They have it pointing towards the ground for safety reasons. It can shoot projectiles up to a mile on Earth. It uses a half inch thick steel cable. It can shoot straight through a 250 liter container full of dirt, sand and mixed pebble and rock. More of a super harpoon gun once the projectile is launched it can be reeled back in for sample collection. 

Want


----------



## LordManhattan (Dec 14, 2011)

Indeed. Do want!

______________________________


----------



## MacaronyMax (Dec 14, 2011)

Urabewe said:


> What you see here is a 6 foot long cross bow. It will be used in space to be shot at comets to collect samples. They have it pointing towards the ground for safety reasons. It can shoot projectiles up to a mile on Earth. It uses a half inch thick steel cable. It can shoot straight through a 250 liter container full of dirt, sand and mixed pebble and rock. More of a super harpoon gun once the projectile is launched it can be reeled back in for sample collection.
> 
> Want

Click to collapse



I used to have one of those, 'till i got an arrow in the knee


----------



## Archer (Dec 14, 2011)

Urabewe said:


> They have it pointing towards the ground for safety reasons.

Click to collapse



They could just, oh I don't know, not arm it?


----------



## MaBlo (Dec 14, 2011)

LordManhattan said:


> Indeed. Do want!
> 
> ______________________________

Click to collapse



Lol its real 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda premium


----------



## MacaronyMax (Dec 14, 2011)

MaBlo said:


> Lol its real
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda premium

Click to collapse



http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/French_Armed_Forces


----------



## Urabewe (Dec 14, 2011)

Archer said:


> They could just, oh I don't know, not arm it?

Click to collapse



They dont leave it armed, they have to shoot it towards ground because if anything should happen the projectile goes into the ground. If they tried to shoot it down range if it were to go off course it could be quite devastating. Also the fact they are shooting it through the top of the container and it goes all the way to the bottom is pretty impressive.


----------



## husam666 (Dec 14, 2011)




----------



## BeerChameleon (Dec 14, 2011)

husam666 said:


>

Click to collapse



AWESOME!!

LOL

i have been in that situation way too much!


----------



## Dblfstr (Dec 14, 2011)

FAIL


----------



## najashark (Dec 15, 2011)




----------



## mrrick (Dec 15, 2011)

*ins>rt sig here*


----------



## mrrick (Dec 15, 2011)

bump
Chalk art awesomeness 





edit: fixed..my bad..

*ins>rt sig here*


----------



## Apatche69 (Dec 15, 2011)

Camera ZOOM FX,10 cents.


----------



## conantroutman (Dec 15, 2011)




----------



## Archer (Dec 15, 2011)

Have more potatoes


----------



## NotATreoFan (Dec 15, 2011)

Archer said:


> Have more potatoes

Click to collapse



Hellraiser wrapped in bacon? I smell a sequel...


----------



## husam666 (Dec 15, 2011)




----------



## Urabewe (Dec 15, 2011)

husam666 said:


>

Click to collapse



Oh, I thought, I have nothing to do I will just check out XDA, maybe lay down take a.... HOLY $#[email protected] 

*throw phone, curl up in corner*


----------



## idavid_ (Dec 15, 2011)

husam666 said:


>

Click to collapse



KILL IT WITH FIRE!!!
Oh wait, molotov cocktails...

¤The statement below is true.
The statement above is false.¤


----------



## NotATreoFan (Dec 15, 2011)

husam666 said:


>

Click to collapse



Thank you. Now I will feel like something's walking on me for the rest of the night.


----------



## mrrick (Dec 15, 2011)

*ins>rt sig here*





NATF Edit: Sorry, but religion is off limits here, even when used for trolling.


----------



## mrrick (Dec 15, 2011)

*ins>rt sig here*


----------



## Urabewe (Dec 15, 2011)

NotATreoFan said:


> Thank you. Now I will feel like something's walking on me for the rest of the night.

Click to collapse



That's enough spiders to have that feeling the rest of your life.


----------



## jaszek (Dec 15, 2011)




----------



## mrrick (Dec 15, 2011)

*ins>rt sig here*


----------



## Archer (Dec 15, 2011)




----------



## orb3000 (Dec 15, 2011)




----------



## husam666 (Dec 16, 2011)




----------



## LordManhattan (Dec 16, 2011)

I'm afraid this is true


----------



## jaszek (Dec 16, 2011)




----------



## mrrick (Dec 16, 2011)

*ins>rt sig here*


----------



## watt9493 (Dec 16, 2011)

husam666 said:


>

Click to collapse



What if I can see all?

-My life is a shooting range, people never change-


----------



## Archer (Dec 16, 2011)

*Dressed up animal attack!!!*


----------



## dexter93 (Dec 16, 2011)

conantroutman said:


> Sent from my HD2. Still kicking the arse out of all your phones...

Click to collapse



Loool

Sent from my GT-S5570 using XDA App


----------



## conantroutman (Dec 16, 2011)

M_T_M said:


>

Click to collapse



Huh? What did I miss..... 






Sent From My Fingers To Your Face......


----------



## conantroutman (Dec 16, 2011)

Found this on a google search...... 







Someone been deleting their own posts again????  

Sent From My Fingers To Your Face......


----------



## conantroutman (Dec 16, 2011)

Yeah, I can't ban you either.... 

Gonna bribe Mike, see if that helps......


----------



## BeerChameleon (Dec 16, 2011)

M_T_M said:


> I tried bribing him but...do you know how much his bribing quote is?

Click to collapse



10 memes?


----------



## M_T_M (Dec 16, 2011)




----------



## conantroutman (Dec 16, 2011)




----------



## coolsandie (Dec 16, 2011)

*For just a time-pass !!*





-------------------
-------------------




-------------------
-------------------




-------------------
-------------------




-------------------
-------------------




-------------------
-------------------





---------- Post added at 02:06 AM ---------- Previous post was at 01:25 AM ----------






-------------------------
-------------------------




-------------------------
-------------------------




-------------------------
-------------------------




-------------------------
-------------------------


----------



## husam666 (Dec 16, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


>

Click to collapse



I know, it tells you your real sexual orientation


----------



## husam666 (Dec 16, 2011)




----------



## mrrick (Dec 17, 2011)

*ins>rt sig here*


----------



## husam666 (Dec 17, 2011)




----------



## matrix0886 (Dec 17, 2011)

I've often thought of this:




This also includes moving my finger across the trackpad...

Mario had it right all along


----------



## mrrick (Dec 17, 2011)

Sigh..





*ins>rt sig here*


----------



## dexter93 (Dec 17, 2011)

---------- Post added at 05:40 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:39 PM ----------







---------- Post added at 05:49 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:40 PM ----------







---------- Post added at 05:50 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:49 PM ----------


----------



## dexter93 (Dec 17, 2011)

i dare you.. choose one


----------



## dexter93 (Dec 17, 2011)




----------



## likeurface (Dec 17, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> i dare you.. choose one

Click to collapse



Slytherin!!

Edit: nevermind, I meant Hufflepuff

I need to stop unintentionally stealing peoples sigs


----------



## conantroutman (Dec 18, 2011)

Sent From My Fingers To Your Face......


----------



## I_am_Error (Dec 18, 2011)

-We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-


----------



## watt9493 (Dec 18, 2011)

-My life is a shooting range, people never change-


----------



## idavid_ (Dec 18, 2011)

¤The statement below is true.
The statement above is false.¤


----------



## watt9493 (Dec 18, 2011)

-My life is a shooting range, people never change-


----------



## PaganAng3l (Dec 18, 2011)

Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk


----------



## LordManhattan (Dec 18, 2011)




----------



## LordManhattan (Dec 18, 2011)

---------- Post added at 06:01 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:36 PM ----------


----------



## conantroutman (Dec 18, 2011)

My diy skills are getting much better..... 






Sent From My Fingers To Your Face......


----------



## idavid_ (Dec 18, 2011)

conantroutman said:


> My diy skills are getting much better.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse








¤The statement below is true.
The statement above is false.¤


----------



## husam666 (Dec 18, 2011)

conantroutman said:


> My diy skills are getting much better.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I will be waiting for the I got electrocuted thread


----------



## Archer (Dec 18, 2011)

How about something festive?







And something not.


----------



## jaszek (Dec 18, 2011)

conantroutman said:


> My diy skills are getting much better.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Looking at the dishwashing liquid (Ludwig), and the bottle of oil use for this rig, I can conclude that this photo is from Poland. The type of creature that made this, we call them College Students. They are poor, barely have food, or as you see, hot water. lol.


----------



## MacaronyMax (Dec 18, 2011)

finally found a launcher with a.sliding drawer!  which also supports lwps, and shortcuts.either side <3 xD


Max. (From my Galaxy 2)


----------



## Archer (Dec 18, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> finally found a launcher with a.sliding drawer!  which also supports lwps, and shortcuts.either side <3 xD
> 
> 
> Max. (From my Galaxy 2)

Click to collapse



Not that I'll use it at the minute cos I'm all over ADW (since it was only 10p), but what launcher is it?


----------



## MacaronyMax (Dec 18, 2011)

Archer said:


> Not that I'll use it at the minute cos I'm all over ADW (since it was only 10p), but what launcher is it?

Click to collapse





Tag home  its free on the market 
I like it 



Max. (From my Galaxy 2)


----------



## watt9493 (Dec 18, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Tag home  its free on the market
> I like it
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



It's just like the 1.5-1.6 launcher

-My life is a shooting range, people never change-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Dec 18, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> It's just like the 1.5-1.6 launcher
> 
> -My life is a shooting range, people never change-

Click to collapse



The sliding part is 

But also supports LiveWallpapers, Shortcuts either side, customizale page no. and more options


----------



## watt9493 (Dec 18, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> The sliding part is
> 
> But also supports LiveWallpapers, Shortcuts either side, customizale page no. and more options

Click to collapse



I used that back in the cm6 days. I 

-My life is a shooting range, people never change-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Dec 18, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> I used that back in the cm6 days. I
> 
> -My life is a shooting range, people never change-

Click to collapse




I only just found it xD




Max. (From my Galaxy 2)


----------



## LordManhattan (Dec 18, 2011)




----------



## dexter93 (Dec 18, 2011)

LordManhattan said:


>

Click to collapse



Bazooka? is that you?


----------



## LordManhattan (Dec 18, 2011)

Indeed it is!

Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium


----------



## mrrick (Dec 19, 2011)

Ha! Great pic..

*Kingpin... get it?*


----------



## jaszek (Dec 19, 2011)




----------



## NotATreoFan (Dec 19, 2011)

jaszek said:


>

Click to collapse



Too soon.


----------



## Archer (Dec 19, 2011)




----------



## Archer (Dec 19, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> ^^Best custom ever!!

Click to collapse



Isn't it


----------



## LordManhattan (Dec 19, 2011)

Not a pic, but i'm laughing my ass off!


----------



## conantroutman (Dec 19, 2011)

M_T_M said:


> That dog has more rhythm that Conantroutman on "tequila" Friday

Click to collapse



HEY!!!...... 


Troutfact #437
We actually have a Mexican taco hound named Pepe. 




He doesn't dance though 

Sent From My Fingers To Your Face......


----------



## Archer (Dec 19, 2011)

conantroutman said:


>

Click to collapse



That makes me hungry.

Errrr....... WTF????

http://www.frozenjanet.co.uk/


----------



## joemm (Dec 20, 2011)

................


----------



## husam666 (Dec 20, 2011)




----------



## jaszek (Dec 20, 2011)




----------



## idavid_ (Dec 20, 2011)

¤The statement below is true.
The statement above is false.¤


----------



## conantroutman (Dec 20, 2011)

Early Xmas present to myself.....






Only 50 notes


----------



## Archer (Dec 20, 2011)

conantroutman said:


> Early Xmas present to myself.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Wow, £50 for that is pretty impressive, even if it's a piece of crap!  (Not saying it is, just saying).  How does it play?


----------



## conantroutman (Dec 20, 2011)

Archer said:


> Wow, £50 for that is pretty impressive, even if it's a piece of crap!  (Not saying it is, just saying).  How does it play?
> 
> DuellingBanjos.png

Click to collapse




Secondhand hence the price, few bumps and scrapes but it actually feels and sounds quite nice. Its a Tanglewood so fairly middle of the road, cant complain for £50 though.

I suspect that some new electrics would make a world of difference...
I have the "Orleans" as well and that was a royal pita to get set up nicely (it's still not there)


----------



## Archer (Dec 20, 2011)

conantroutman said:


> Secondhand hence the price, few bumps and scrapes but it actually feels and sounds quite nice. Its a Tanglewood so fairly middle of the road, cant complain for £50 though.
> 
> I suspect that some new electrics would make a world of difference...
> I have the "Orleans" as well and that was a royal pita to get set up nicely (it's still not there)
> ...

Click to collapse



I actually like Tanglewood - I didn't notice that's what it is.  Very nice mate.  You gonna do some carolling with it?


----------



## conantroutman (Dec 20, 2011)

Archer said:


> I actually like Tanglewood - I didn't notice that's what it is.  Very nice mate.  You gonna do some carolling with it?

Click to collapse



That's me in the middle 

Where'd you get that.....??


Also........
I'll just leave this here........


----------



## Archer (Dec 20, 2011)

Thought I'd get in the spirit of things.


----------



## conantroutman (Dec 20, 2011)

Archer said:


> Thought I'd get in the spirit of things.

Click to collapse



Haha are these actual xmas cards that you're sending..?


----------



## Archer (Dec 20, 2011)

conantroutman said:


> Haha are these actual xmas cards that you're sending..?

Click to collapse



Nah, unfortunately I only found them today so it's too late.  I'll try and remember them for next year though 

http://www.deanmorriscards.co.uk/


----------



## LordManhattan (Dec 20, 2011)




----------



## jaszek (Dec 20, 2011)




----------



## BeerChameleon (Dec 20, 2011)

jaszek said:


>

Click to collapse




LOL the kitty is now a blueray player 


and that train thing looks cool


----------



## mrrick (Dec 20, 2011)

And Nsfw:

































*ins>rt sig here*


----------



## Archer (Dec 21, 2011)

I know you want me...


----------



## PaganAng3l (Dec 21, 2011)

Bit of a personal pic today. This guy at work, Habba, is short and likes to prank people. So I zip-tied his ladder and reaching arm to the ceiling along with a note that says, "Dear Habba, Where is your God now?" What do you think?

Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk


----------



## mrrick (Dec 21, 2011)

I wish my workplace was velociraptor free..

*Kingpin... get it?*


----------



## PaganAng3l (Dec 21, 2011)

Hahaha! I put that up there a week ago and the boss has been keeping track ever since. We had an incident Sunday when there was a velociraptor related mauling but hopefully no more.

Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk


----------



## jaszek (Dec 21, 2011)




----------



## mrrick (Dec 21, 2011)

jaszek said:


>

Click to collapse



whoa

Edit:




*Kingpin... get it?*


----------



## Skv012a (Dec 21, 2011)




----------



## MaBlo (Dec 21, 2011)

mrrick said:


> whoa
> 
> Edit:
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



That bridge Norwegian?  

A fountain in a roundabout. Hope the image ain't to big.


http://www.imgur.com/Uiv0Z.jpg



Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda premium


----------



## mrrick (Dec 21, 2011)

Not sure where that bridge is to be honest.


Meh,slow night here at work. Arts and crafts?





*ins>rt sig here*


----------



## jackep82 (Dec 21, 2011)

chuck norris please!


----------



## Skv012a (Dec 21, 2011)

jackep82 said:


> chuck norris please!

Click to collapse


----------



## Ozguitar67 (Dec 21, 2011)

Skv012a said:


>

Click to collapse



lolz, Chuck Norris jokes never get old.

In the spirit of xmas, I give this bacon nativity


----------



## LordManhattan (Dec 21, 2011)

MaBlo said:


> That bridge Norwegian?
> 
> A fountain in a roundabout. Hope the image ain't to big.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Yup, it's the "Atlantic Ocean Road" in Møre og Romsdal.






Wikipedia


----------



## MaBlo (Dec 21, 2011)

LordManhattan said:


> Yup, it's the "Atlantic Ocean Road" in Møre og Romsdal.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Thanks thought it looked familiar.

Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda premium


----------



## NotATreoFan (Dec 21, 2011)

jaszek said:


>

Click to collapse



I cheated, and rotated my laptop.


----------



## idavid_ (Dec 21, 2011)

LordManhattan said:


> Yup, it's the "Atlantic Ocean Road" in Møre og Romsdal.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I was there few months ago 

¤The statement below is true.
The statement above is false.¤


----------



## idavid_ (Dec 21, 2011)

¤The statement below is true.
The statement above is false.¤


----------



## conantroutman (Dec 21, 2011)

idavid_ said:


> ¤The statement below is true.
> The statement above is false.¤

Click to collapse



That picture could also be titled "How to break a leg.."


----------



## husam666 (Dec 21, 2011)




----------



## husam666 (Dec 21, 2011)




----------



## LordManhattan (Dec 21, 2011)

---------- Post added at 06:04 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:22 PM ----------


----------



## MacaronyMax (Dec 21, 2011)

i wonder whats in that file xD Takes me long enough to download 1GB 

Meh, I'll find out, look what I just bought  xD


----------



## jaszek (Dec 21, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> i wonder whats in that file xD Takes me long enough to download 1GB
> 
> Meh, I'll find out, look what I just bought  xD

Click to collapse



You need about 634 more.


----------



## MacaronyMax (Dec 21, 2011)

That's a good point, A backup would be helpful 

Also a monster raid card, The speed would bee sick xD


----------



## idavid_ (Dec 21, 2011)

¤The statement below is true.
The statement above is false.¤


----------



## Bensoren (Dec 21, 2011)

This was on the news...somebody has a sense of humor.


----------



## coolsandie (Dec 22, 2011)

---------------
---------------




--------------
--------------




--------------
--------------


----------



## LordManhattan (Dec 22, 2011)




----------



## mrrick (Dec 22, 2011)

lol.kids.





*ins>rt sig here*


----------



## M_T_M (Dec 22, 2011)




----------



## Skv012a (Dec 22, 2011)

XD

And this... is a MUST


----------



## jaszek (Dec 22, 2011)

coolsandie said:


> --------------
> --------------

Click to collapse



Follow the link and press the button: CLICKY!!!


----------



## dexter93 (Dec 22, 2011)

jaszek said:


> Follow the link and press the button: CLICKY!!!

Click to collapse



Loool! One of the best xD

Sent from my GT-S5570 using XDA App


----------



## LordManhattan (Dec 22, 2011)

Press it like 20 times at once  Sounds like he's in the batcave


----------



## deliriousDroid (Dec 23, 2011)

Anyone seen dirk around lately?


----------



## the_scotsman (Dec 23, 2011)




----------



## I_am_Error (Dec 23, 2011)

the_scotsman said:


>

Click to collapse



I hope that's not you eating that for breakfast Scot... Seems like it'd go straight to your thighs 






-We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-


----------



## NotATreoFan (Dec 23, 2011)

I just spent 3 hours today watching Mythbusters so the one pic is extra funny.

___________________
Sent via Verizon's amazing, building penetrating 700MHz frequencies.


----------



## LordManhattan (Dec 23, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> Anyone seen dirk around lately?

Click to collapse



Nope! :-O 

Tried to PM him or something? Maybe he's busy with christmas stuff.

Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium


----------



## deliriousDroid (Dec 23, 2011)

LordManhattan said:


> Nope! :-O
> 
> Tried to PM him or something? Maybe he's busy with christmas stuff.
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Meh, just creeped his account he posted some stuff yesterday, so he must be fine. Or his ghost is in xda ...that's prob where he would want to be tho.haha

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running EliteMod'


----------



## jaszek (Dec 23, 2011)

---------- Post added at 09:09 AM ---------- Previous post was at 08:56 AM ----------


----------



## the_scotsman (Dec 23, 2011)




----------



## jaszek (Dec 23, 2011)

the_scotsman said:


>

Click to collapse



⌘+W for us MacFags ;-)


----------



## Archer (Dec 23, 2011)




----------



## conantroutman (Dec 23, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> Anyone seen dirk around lately?

Click to collapse



Was wondering this myself..... 

Come back Dirk! All is forgiven....   

Sent From My Fingers To Your Face......


----------



## conantroutman (Dec 23, 2011)

Archer said:


>

Click to collapse



Hasn't firefox had that feature since like forever or whatever...?? 

Sent From My Fingers To Your Face......


----------



## Archer (Dec 23, 2011)

conantroutman said:


> Hasn't firefox had that feature since like forever or whatever...??
> 
> Sent From My Fingers To Your Face......

Click to collapse



Yeah, I think that's an old image.  Even IE does it now!  GASP!!!!


----------



## conantroutman (Dec 23, 2011)

Sent From My Fingers To Your Face......


----------



## conantroutman (Dec 23, 2011)

Archer said:


> Yeah, I think that's an old image.  Even IE does it now!  GASP!!!!

Click to collapse



Myth = Busted 






Sent From My Fingers To Your Face......


----------



## mrrick (Dec 23, 2011)

conantroutman said:


>

Click to collapse



Oh.my.god.

*Kingpin... get it?*


----------



## conantroutman (Dec 23, 2011)

mrrick said:


> Oh.my.god.
> 
> *Kingpin... get it?*

Click to collapse



I know how y'all love teh spideys..... 

Sent From My Fingers To Your Face......


----------



## Archer (Dec 23, 2011)




----------



## coolsandie (Dec 23, 2011)

---------------------
---------------------




---------------------
---------------------




---------------------
---------------------




- Very useful CPU !! 
----------------------
----------------------




- Yes, the Facebook app is now available for Nokia 3310 !!
---------------------
---------------------




---------------------
---------------------




--------------------
--------------------




--------------------
--------------------




- Differences in excitement !! 
--------------------
--------------------


----------



## LordManhattan (Dec 23, 2011)




----------



## husam666 (Dec 23, 2011)

so dirk is playing hide and seek with himself?


----------



## coolsandie (Dec 23, 2011)

- For ManU Fans !!

Add: Http:// to view the pic.


----------



## LordManhattan (Dec 23, 2011)




----------



## conantroutman (Dec 23, 2011)

C'mon folks..... watch the language please......

Blur it out or something..... Rules is rules after all


----------



## husam666 (Dec 23, 2011)

conantroutman said:


> I know how y'all love teh spideys.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse




^Am I the only one who feels like eating that?


----------



## LordManhattan (Dec 23, 2011)




----------



## mrrick (Dec 23, 2011)

The $2 man..





*ins>rt sig here*


----------



## LordManhattan (Dec 23, 2011)

husam666 said:


> ^Am I the only one who feels like eating that?

Click to collapse


----------



## conantroutman (Dec 23, 2011)

husam666 said:


> ^Am I the only one who feels like eating that?

Click to collapse



A good gravy absolves all natures sins........


----------



## LordManhattan (Dec 23, 2011)




----------



## husam666 (Dec 23, 2011)

---------- Post added at 05:31 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:12 PM ----------


----------



## NotATreoFan (Dec 23, 2011)

conantroutman said:


> Hasn't firefox had that feature since like forever or whatever...??
> 
> Sent From My Fingers To Your Face......

Click to collapse



IE8 and IE9 also have it.


----------



## conantroutman (Dec 23, 2011)

NotATreoFan said:


> IE8 and IE9 also have it.

Click to collapse



Don't bring your weird perversions in here please....  

(don't ban me, M_T_M told me to say it) 

Sent From My Fingers To Your Face......


----------



## LordManhattan (Dec 23, 2011)

Just look at that beauty! *fap fap*


----------



## conantroutman (Dec 23, 2011)

M_T_M said:


> I knew you'd squeal like a pig....

Click to collapse



SKWHEEEEEEEE!!  SKWHEEEEEEEEEE!! 



Sent From My Fingers To Your Face......


----------



## LordManhattan (Dec 23, 2011)

conantroutman said:


> SKWHEEEEEEEE!!  SKWHEEEEEEEEEE!!
> 
> 
> 
> Sent From My Fingers To Your Face......

Click to collapse


----------



## MacaronyMax (Dec 23, 2011)

Just checking, On the image Husam posted... People have realised all the cards are different... Yeah?  xD


----------



## jaszek (Dec 23, 2011)

For the card trick, they change ALL the cards.






Also, Pierogi Kurwa:






Also I can teach you guys to curse in Polish:


----------



## LordManhattan (Dec 23, 2011)

Hungry for what?


----------



## LordManhattan (Dec 23, 2011)

You can only pick ONE "item"!


----------



## MacaronyMax (Dec 23, 2011)

LordManhattan said:


> You can only pick ONE "item"!

Click to collapse



another lamp with a more generous genie in it


----------



## LordManhattan (Dec 23, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> another lamp with a more generous genie in it

Click to collapse



How dare you!? My genie is awesome and kind!


----------



## MacaronyMax (Dec 23, 2011)

LordManhattan said:


> How dare you!? My genie is awesome and kind!

Click to collapse



XD One? A bit cheapskate me thinks  Costs him nothing but genorosity, and he'll only give me 1, Also may I change my wish? I wanna be a genie whos not stuck in a lamp


----------



## LordManhattan (Dec 23, 2011)




----------



## KRAZYADROIDMASTER (Dec 23, 2011)

Ants around my house!!!

Sent from my LG-P999 using xda premium


----------



## coolsandie (Dec 23, 2011)

conantroutman said:


> C'mon folks..... watch the language please......
> 
> Blur it out or something..... Rules is rules after all

Click to collapse



Oops .. Sorry 
Posted that Torres Image, after seeing LordManhattan's (oops sorry too ) Chicken - Pig image   
I'd thought of blacking out the word, but then I was also lazy to upload again 
---




---


----------



## MaBlo (Dec 23, 2011)

Lol haven't noticed this before 

http://www.imgur.com/bUu8a.jpg

Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda premium


----------



## MacaronyMax (Dec 23, 2011)

---------- Post added at 11:08 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:06 PM ----------







---------- Post added at 11:19 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:08 PM ----------







---------- Post added at 11:21 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:19 PM ----------







^^True for all us here  xD


----------



## mulletcutter (Dec 24, 2011)

KRAZYADROIDMASTER said:


> Ants around my house!!!
> 
> Sent from my LG-P999 using xda premium

Click to collapse



you got copper ants? weird


----------



## LordManhattan (Dec 24, 2011)




----------



## ADUBZ (Dec 24, 2011)

^^^ lol i got that in an email, rofl.


----------



## LordManhattan (Dec 24, 2011)

MERRY CHRISTMAS!


----------



## cwtrex (Dec 24, 2011)

There is going to be like 25 Rick Rolls in here...


----------



## dexter93 (Dec 24, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


>

Click to collapse


 is your tablet powered by a car battery ? 

Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio Z715e using XDA App


----------



## coolsandie (Dec 24, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


>

Click to collapse



Silly 
My Phone's usage on battery


----------



## dexter93 (Dec 24, 2011)

Bob says hi !





Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio Z715e using XDA App


----------



## kompheak (Dec 24, 2011)

MERRY CHRISTMAS!!!

Sent from my LG-P999 using XDA App


----------



## I_am_Error (Dec 24, 2011)

Tada.

Merry Christmas! 

-We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Dec 24, 2011)

Jacked up like a bawse xD


----------



## dexter93 (Dec 24, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> Tada.
> 
> Merry Christmas!
> 
> -We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-

Click to collapse



Ur fireplace ? 

Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio Z715e using XDA App


----------



## Archer (Dec 24, 2011)




----------



## PaganAng3l (Dec 24, 2011)

Archer said:


>

Click to collapse



Mother of god..... what breed of dog/horse hybrid is that???

Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk


----------



## LordManhattan (Dec 24, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> NOOB.
> http://www.xoxobook.com/animal/biggest-dogs/

Click to collapse



LOOL!

Look at that head


----------



## husam666 (Dec 24, 2011)




----------



## dexter93 (Dec 24, 2011)

LordManhattan said:


> LOOL!
> 
> Look at that head

Click to collapse



Lol . That's a bear 

Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio Z715e using XDA App


----------



## idavid_ (Dec 24, 2011)

¤The statement below is true.
The statement above is false.¤


----------



## joemm (Dec 24, 2011)

mic or mike


----------



## Dirk (Dec 24, 2011)

*Merry Christmas to everyone in Off topic.*






Shine on you crazy diamonds.


----------



## coolsandie (Dec 24, 2011)

---
---




Without Steve Jobs (February 24, 1955 – October 5, 2011) we would have:
No iProducts
No over expensive laptops

Without Dennis Ritchie (September 9, 1941 – October 12, 2011) we would have:
No Windows
No Unix
No C
No Programs
A large setback in computing
No Generic-text Languages.
We would all read in Binary..

They died in the same year and the same month but it seems only few notice the death of Dennis Ritchie compared to Steve Jobs.
---
---




----
----





---------- Post added at 12:48 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:41 AM ----------







- *Merry X'mas* !!


----------



## LordManhattan (Dec 24, 2011)

Ey Dirk! Welcome back, and merry christmas! Where have you been the last few days?


----------



## conantroutman (Dec 24, 2011)

LordManhattan said:


> Ey Dirk! Welcome back, and merry christmas! Where have you been the last few days?
> 
> filth.png

Click to collapse



lol you just scared him off again with that abomination....


----------



## LordManhattan (Dec 24, 2011)




----------



## mrrick (Dec 24, 2011)

*ins>rt sig here*


----------



## jaszek (Dec 24, 2011)




----------



## LordManhattan (Dec 24, 2011)

That fat bastard is getting lazy!


----------



## I_am_Error (Dec 24, 2011)

jaszek said:


>

Click to collapse



That's amazing.  Santa needs to drop that in my chimney for Christmas. 

-We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-


----------



## LordManhattan (Dec 24, 2011)

I would think so yes


----------



## dexter93 (Dec 24, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


>

Click to collapse



Still hungry ? 

Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio Z715e using XDA App


----------



## husam666 (Dec 25, 2011)




----------



## jaszek (Dec 25, 2011)




----------



## watt9493 (Dec 25, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


>

Click to collapse



Bricks were pooped

-My life is a shooting range, people never change-


----------



## LordManhattan (Dec 25, 2011)

LMFAO!


----------



## Archer (Dec 25, 2011)




----------



## LordManhattan (Dec 25, 2011)




----------



## watt9493 (Dec 25, 2011)

-My life is a shooting range, people never change-


----------



## LordManhattan (Dec 25, 2011)




----------



## LordManhattan (Dec 25, 2011)




----------



## Babydollll (Dec 25, 2011)

It's not funny but it's my birthday and I feel I can post this as it is still a nice pic 

Definitely NOT being sent from my HTC Amaze4G until Christmas Day.....


----------



## jaszek (Dec 25, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> It's not funny but it's my birthday and I feel I can post this as it is still a nice pic
> 
> Definitely NOT being sent from my HTC Amaze4G until Christmas Day.....

Click to collapse



I'm so bored of times square already that I don't even want to hear about it. lol


----------



## Babydollll (Dec 25, 2011)

jaszek said:


> I'm so bored of times square already that I don't even want to hear about it. lol

Click to collapse



 

Definitely NOT being sent from my HTC Amaze4G until Christmas Day.....


----------



## jaszek (Dec 25, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Definitely NOT being sent from my HTC Amaze4G until Christmas Day.....

Click to collapse



Thats what happens when you live in the city. Here is the photo I took of times square, and I'd love to redo it, but no more cars on broadway, so I will never get the same effect.




Times Square by Jaszek PL, on Flickr


----------



## LordManhattan (Dec 25, 2011)

Ooh, that is nice!


----------



## husam666 (Dec 25, 2011)




----------



## idavid_ (Dec 25, 2011)

¤The statement below is true.
The statement above is false.¤


----------



## husam666 (Dec 25, 2011)




----------



## I_am_Error (Dec 26, 2011)

-We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-


----------



## iekansh (Dec 26, 2011)

jaszek said:


> Thats what happens when you live in the city. Here is the photo I took of times square, and I'd love to redo it, but no more cars on broadway, so I will never get the same effect.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Naaice..

Sent from my GT-I9100 using XDA App


----------



## negrobembon (Dec 27, 2011)

Lol

Sent from my X10a using xda premium


----------



## mrrick (Dec 27, 2011)

*ins>rt sig here*


----------



## MaBlo (Dec 27, 2011)

Got some goods from China at work. One of the boxes had this on it. Looks like whoever wrote it don't like A-ha.

Edit: resized ginourmous image






Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda premium


----------



## coolsandie (Dec 27, 2011)

----
----




----
----




----
----




- Its party time (Happy New Year 2012)


----------



## idavid_ (Dec 27, 2011)

I don't want to live on this planet anymore.

¤The statement below is true.
The statement above is false.¤


----------



## jr866gooner (Dec 27, 2011)

What started out as a rude drawing by a colleague we quickly realised we couldn't send a box with that drawing on to a client, he opted to disguise it a bit better, not bad going! Lol!

sent from t'internet


----------



## deliriousDroid (Dec 27, 2011)

jr866gooner said:


> What started out as a rude drawing by a colleague we quickly realised we couldn't send a box with that drawing on to a client, he opted to disguise it a bit better, not bad going! Lol!
> 
> sent from t'internet

Click to collapse



Bahahahaha, well done

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running EliteMod'


----------



## trell959 (Dec 27, 2011)

Sent from my SGH-I777 using xda premium


----------



## LordManhattan (Dec 28, 2011)




----------



## Babydollll (Dec 28, 2011)

Definitely NOT being sent from my HTC Amaze4G until Christmas Day.....Okay it is


----------



## watt9493 (Dec 28, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Definitely NOT being sent from my HTC Amaze4G until Christmas Day.....Okay it is

Click to collapse



On an incredible running froyo? 

-My life is a shooting range, people never change-


----------



## Shivammcool (Dec 28, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> On an incredible running froyo?
> 
> -My life is a shooting range, people never change-

Click to collapse



Good eye

Sent from my Nexus S using XDA App


----------



## mrrick (Dec 28, 2011)

*ins>rt sig here*


----------



## Macbook86000 (Dec 28, 2011)




----------



## scaccomatt0 (Dec 28, 2011)

........... nice!


----------



## husam666 (Dec 28, 2011)

Just made this, true story, she blocked me lol


----------



## Babydollll (Dec 28, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> On an incredible running froyo?
> 
> -My life is a shooting range, people never change-

Click to collapse



What's wrong wit da DInc running Froyo???? 

Sent from my Nexus S using xda premium


----------



## watt9493 (Dec 28, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> What's wrong wit da DInc running Froyo????
> 
> Sent from my Nexus S using xda premium

Click to collapse



Froyo is.... well... old. It still runs nice, but I like gingerbreads colors. 

-My life is a shooting range, people never change-


----------



## LordManhattan (Dec 28, 2011)




----------



## husam666 (Dec 28, 2011)

who's the wise mod who deleted my photo?


----------



## LordManhattan (Dec 28, 2011)

I guess it got deleted since we're not allowed to post religious/political stuff.


----------



## husam666 (Dec 28, 2011)

M_T_M said:


> How may I be of any service to you dear Sir?
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I was just asking who 

but anyway, stop deleting posts without saying anything about it, it's annoying


----------



## LordManhattan (Dec 28, 2011)

"F***, forgot my phone"


----------



## husam666 (Dec 28, 2011)

M_T_M said:


> Funny how you are asking me not to delete something that you of all people should now better to not to post here :rollseyes:
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I didn't ask not to delete it, read again, I asked that when you delete something, make a note or something saying that you did, how hard could that be?


----------



## LordManhattan (Dec 28, 2011)

Repetitive indeed!


----------



## Archer (Dec 28, 2011)




----------



## dexter93 (Dec 28, 2011)

Archer said:


>

Click to collapse



Loool xD 
I'm keeping that 

Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio Z715e using XDA App


----------



## LordManhattan (Dec 28, 2011)




----------



## BeerChameleon (Dec 28, 2011)

Have anyone seen Error?


----------



## watt9493 (Dec 28, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> Have anyone seen Error?

Click to collapse



Either fapping or coding. Ill text him

-My life is a shooting range, people never change-


----------



## Babydollll (Dec 28, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> Loool xD
> I'm keeping that
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio Z715e using XDA App

Click to collapse



Me too.....
Take attached picture and make it funny....please....

Sent....from the desk of Pipsqueak O.


----------



## dexter93 (Dec 28, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Me too.....
> Take attached picture and make it funny....please....
> 
> Sent....from the desk of Pipsqueak O.

Click to collapse



Lol ! Guys! MEME CONTEST ! Make the most awesome Sparky meme 


Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio Z715e using XDA App


----------



## Dirk (Dec 28, 2011)

LordManhattan said:


>

Click to collapse



Funny you should have taken a picture of me on the day that i decide to reveal my true identity!

Coincidence really, but i shall now drop my Batman costume and come out of the closet once and for all. Ladies and germs, the real DirkGently:






Seriously though, thank you all for your concern. I've been on a sabbatical while i sort out my brain... clear out the cache and temp files, as it were. I won't promise that 'normal service' will return, but i love you guys too much for there to be 'no service'. Anyway, how could a random and misguided 'Shoe' thread go unanswered and unquestioned? It's like a dangling string of snot just begging for a tissue to wipe it away! 

Good to be back!


----------



## Babydollll (Dec 28, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> Lol ! Guys! MEME CONTEST ! Make the most awesome Sparky meme
> 
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio Z715e using XDA App

Click to collapse



Funniest Sparky meme will be.....the funniest Sparky meme...... 

Sent....from the desk of Pipsqueak O.


----------



## LordManhattan (Dec 28, 2011)

Welcome back Dirk! Now let's get drunk!


----------



## Dirk (Dec 28, 2011)

LordManhattan said:


> Welcome back Dirk! Now let's get drunk!

Click to collapse



Beat you to it by three weeks. There may be a slight chance that within a month or two that i am sober though. Wanna race?

Loser buys the beer!


----------



## LordManhattan (Dec 28, 2011)

Hah! I'll be dead after the first night. I'm the type of homosapien that can't drink more than one night per week. My hangovers are much worse than getting stabbed and burned at the same time. 

So.. you win!


----------



## mrrick (Dec 28, 2011)

*ins>rt sig here*


----------



## Dirk (Dec 28, 2011)

LordManhattan said:


> Hah! I'll be dead after the first night. I'm the type of homosapien that can't drink more than one night per week. My hangovers are much worse than getting stabbed and burned at the same time.
> 
> So.. you win!

Click to collapse



It's only once you've been stabbed and burned at the same time that you realise how important it is to remain drunk at all times!


----------



## LordManhattan (Dec 28, 2011)

True true! I'll think about it!


----------



## mrrick (Dec 29, 2011)

*ins>rt sig here*


----------



## trell959 (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I777 using xda premium


----------



## TJBunch1228 (Dec 29, 2011)

10 characters


----------



## mrrick (Dec 29, 2011)

*ins>rt sig here*


----------



## BeerChameleon (Dec 29, 2011)

TJBunch1228 said:


> 10 characters

Click to collapse



LOL


Whatever its made out of i need some to make house out of


----------



## Archer (Dec 29, 2011)




----------



## BeerChameleon (Dec 29, 2011)




----------



## the_scotsman (Dec 30, 2011)




----------



## stkfigure (Dec 30, 2011)

I was studying today, and grubbing out is an essential thing that goes with it, it looked like a worthy snap so -click-

Sent from my ZTE Blade with cm7.1 using xda premium


----------



## MaBlo (Dec 30, 2011)

On Norwegian news, in a report about eye care for the elderly. 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda premium


----------



## MaBlo (Dec 30, 2011)

Double post



Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda premium


----------



## LordManhattan (Dec 30, 2011)

---------- Post added at 08:22 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:10 PM ----------


----------



## coolsandie (Dec 31, 2011)

- Engineer at his best.
--------
--------




--------
--------




--------
--------


----------



## Dirk (Dec 31, 2011)




----------



## coolsandie (Dec 31, 2011)

-------
-------




-------
-------




-------
-------




------
------


----------



## idavid_ (Dec 31, 2011)

¤The statement below is true.
The statement above is false.¤


----------



## Aust S5 (Dec 31, 2011)

Happy New Years Xda from land of oz 

Sent from my Desire HD using xda premium


----------



## Dirk (Dec 31, 2011)




----------



## MacaronyMax (Dec 31, 2011)

^^ firework float 


Max. (From my Galaxy 2)


----------



## LordManhattan (Dec 31, 2011)




----------



## dexter93 (Dec 31, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> ^^ firework float
> 
> 
> Max. (From my Galaxy 2)

Click to collapse



I'm soo jealous... 


Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio using XDA App


----------



## LordManhattan (Dec 31, 2011)

No fireworks in Greece?

---------- Post added at 04:09 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:09 PM ----------


----------



## dexter93 (Dec 31, 2011)

LordManhattan said:


> No fireworks in Greece?
> 
> ---------- Post added at 04:09 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:09 PM ----------

Click to collapse



No.... London  

Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio using XDA App


----------



## MacaronyMax (Dec 31, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> I'm soo jealous...
> 
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio using XDA App

Click to collapse



Tehehe 

Also get a view from hotel room


----------



## Sapporo23 (Dec 31, 2011)

Is that some sort of Mastiff? Those are bad ass, going to get a Bullmastiff later when i get a house thats big enough  .


----------



## mrrick (Dec 31, 2011)

Sapporo23 said:


> Is that some sort of Mastiff? Those are bad ass, going to get a Bullmastiff later when i get a house thats big enough  .

Click to collapse



Its a freak of nature is what it is..

*Kingpin... get it?*


----------



## idavid_ (Dec 31, 2011)

¤The statement below is true.
The statement above is false.¤


----------



## husam666 (Dec 31, 2011)




----------



## trell959 (Dec 31, 2011)

Hell has frozen over! 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I777 using xda premium


----------



## dexter93 (Dec 31, 2011)

Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio using XDA App


----------



## dexter93 (Dec 31, 2011)

Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio using XDA App


----------



## dexter93 (Dec 31, 2011)

Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio using XDA App


----------



## dexter93 (Dec 31, 2011)

Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio using XDA App


----------



## mrrick (Jan 1, 2012)

Welcome to twenty-twelve my online brethren..






*ins>rt sig here*


----------



## martis347 (Jan 1, 2012)

Love from 9gag 

Sent from my I9000 using xda premium


----------



## mrrick (Jan 1, 2012)

*ins>rt sig here*


----------



## jaszek (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## Intratech (Jan 2, 2012)




----------



## Archer (Jan 2, 2012)




----------



## I_am_Error (Jan 2, 2012)

-We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-


----------



## mrrick (Jan 2, 2012)

*Kingpin... get it?*


----------



## NotATreoFan (Jan 2, 2012)

mrrick said:


> View attachment 839539
> 
> *Kingpin... get it?*

Click to collapse



For a moment there, I thought this was a picture of guitars from Gamestop.


----------



## husam666 (Jan 2, 2012)




----------



## LordManhattan (Jan 2, 2012)

---------- Post added at 12:28 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:26 AM ----------


----------



## cccb010 (Jan 3, 2012)




----------



## mrrick (Jan 3, 2012)

*Kingpin... get it?*


----------



## LordManhattan (Jan 3, 2012)

Mod Edit: ZOMG!!  seizure time


----------



## Archer (Jan 3, 2012)




----------



## LordManhattan (Jan 3, 2012)




----------



## cgaw70 (Jan 3, 2012)

I love this one


----------



## husam666 (Jan 3, 2012)




----------



## jaszek (Jan 3, 2012)

White stuff on my way to niagara.


----------



## mrrick (Jan 3, 2012)

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...r-captures-amazing-images-single-droplet.html 


 

*Kingpin... get it?*


----------



## mrrick (Jan 3, 2012)

Staples:





*ins>rt sig here*


----------



## MacaronyMax (Jan 3, 2012)

mrrick said:


> Staples:
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse





Hahahha the foot one is epic 

Also archer, I might make one if those xD



Max. (From my Galaxy 2)


----------



## mrrick (Jan 3, 2012)

Wtf





*ins>rt sig here*


----------



## jaszek (Jan 4, 2012)




----------



## leo321 (Jan 4, 2012)

Sent from my SGH-T959V using XDA App


----------



## SteveG12543 (Jan 4, 2012)

jaszek said:


>

Click to collapse



Niagara Falls! Very nice 

Sent from my ADR6425LVW using XDA Premium.


----------



## mrrick (Jan 4, 2012)

*Kingpin... get it?*


----------



## Archer (Jan 4, 2012)

Is it safe?






Looks pretty safe to me.


----------



## Shivammcool (Jan 4, 2012)

SteveG12543 said:


> Niagara Falls! Very nice
> 
> Sent from my ADR6425LVW using XDA Premium.

Click to collapse



I've been there


Sent from my Full Android on Crespo using XDA App


----------



## I_am_Error (Jan 4, 2012)

jaszek said:


>

Click to collapse



That's right by my house 

-We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-


----------



## jaszek (Jan 4, 2012)

I_am_Error said:


> That's right by my house
> 
> -We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-

Click to collapse



Now ur telling me? Im on the train back to the city.


----------



## I_am_Error (Jan 4, 2012)

jaszek said:


> Now ur telling me? Im on the train back to the city.

Click to collapse



Lmao my bad. XD Next time you visit Niagara let me know, I'll be sure to make things awkward 

-We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-


----------



## jaszek (Jan 4, 2012)

I_am_Error said:


> Lmao my bad. XD Next time you visit Niagara let me know, I'll be sure to make things awkward
> 
> -We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-

Click to collapse



Ok. Probably in the summer when it gets warmer.


----------



## Shark_On_Land (Jan 4, 2012)

Sent from my Nexus S 4G using XDA App. Developer of brickROM, and OP of XDA Thread of The Year 2011.


----------



## shahkam (Jan 5, 2012)

Lawl

Sent from my X10 using xda premium


----------



## shahkam (Jan 5, 2012)

Sent from my X10 using xda premium


----------



## shahkam (Jan 5, 2012)

Sent from my X10 using xda premium


----------



## Adauth (Jan 5, 2012)

Go saints! Beat the lions!


----------



## jaszek (Jan 5, 2012)

Trolling IRL in Canada


----------



## mrrick (Jan 5, 2012)

*ins>rt sig here*


----------



## coolsandie (Jan 5, 2012)

---




---




---




- Which is your religion?


----------



## Deeco7 (Jan 5, 2012)

hmm....


----------



## mrrick (Jan 5, 2012)

m1l4droid said:


> Um, I'm not sure what to say... this sh!t is just over my level of comprehension.

Click to collapse



Son of a........!!

You could have kept this one to yourself bro.. I'm now probably going to think of this everytime I eat spaghetti .. I like(d) spaghetti!! :/



*Kingpin... get it?*


----------



## Dblfstr (Jan 5, 2012)

m1l4droid said:


> Um, I'm not sure what to say... this sh!t is just over my level of comprehension.

Click to collapse








Yes I did.


----------



## LordManhattan (Jan 5, 2012)

m1l4droid said:


> Um, I'm not sure what to say... this sh!t is just over my level of comprehension.

Click to collapse


----------



## dexter93 (Jan 5, 2012)

m1l4droid said:


> Um, I'm not sure what to say... this sh!t is just over my level of comprehension.

Click to collapse



Wtf was that? 

Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio Z715e using XDA App


----------



## BlueFlame4 (Jan 5, 2012)

Trololololo


----------



## MacaronyMax (Jan 5, 2012)

m1l4droid said:


> ^Dude, that girls is a... oh oops never mind!

Click to collapse





xD you talking about her job ? 



Max. (From my Galaxy 2)


----------



## NotATreoFan (Jan 5, 2012)

MacaronyMax said:


> xD you talking about her job ?
> 
> 
> 
> Max. (From my Galaxy 2)

Click to collapse



Now, now. Don't make TRM come in here and ban you.


----------



## MacaronyMax (Jan 5, 2012)

My mouth.is shut 

back on topic xD happiness and cyanide 










Max. (From my Galaxy 2)


----------



## coolsandie (Jan 5, 2012)

----


----------



## BlueFlame4 (Jan 5, 2012)




----------



## husam666 (Jan 5, 2012)

---------- Post added at 10:33 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:06 PM ----------


----------



## jaszek (Jan 5, 2012)

Horshe Falls by Jaszek PL, on Flickr


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jan 5, 2012)

LOL i do this all the time and do it also too see if internet is working properly LULZS!!


----------



## Shivammcool (Jan 5, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> LOL i do this all the time and do it also too see if internet is working properly LULZS!!

Click to collapse



Me 2

Sent from my Full Android on Crespo using XDA App


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jan 5, 2012)

---------- Post added at 01:57 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:53 PM ----------

This right here is so me:


----------



## husam666 (Jan 5, 2012)

the last one is me too, I even posted it on facebook yesterday lol


----------



## idavid_ (Jan 5, 2012)

¤The statement below is true.
The statement above is false.¤


----------



## coolsandie (Jan 5, 2012)

About, Telephone Call and Checking internet connection is so TRUE !!!


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jan 5, 2012)

LULZ!!!!!!







---------- Post added at 03:04 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:16 PM ----------

I still do this everytime i get on escalator:


----------



## trell959 (Jan 5, 2012)

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I777 using xda premium


----------



## coolsandie (Jan 5, 2012)

Actually what's that brushy thingy. I mean, its purpose ?


----------



## husam666 (Jan 5, 2012)

coolsandie said:


> Actually what's that brushy thingy. I mean, its purpose ?

Click to collapse



shoe cleaner


----------



## mrrick (Jan 5, 2012)

coolsandie said:


> Actually what's that brushy thingy. I mean, its purpose ?

Click to collapse



Its so you can't stick your fingers in there and get them ripped off..







*ins>rt sig here*


----------



## husam666 (Jan 5, 2012)




----------



## Archer (Jan 5, 2012)




----------



## Intratech (Jan 6, 2012)

m1l4droid said:


> Um, I'm not sure what to say... this sh!t is just over my level of comprehension.

Click to collapse


----------



## trell959 (Jan 6, 2012)

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I777 using xda premium


----------



## watt9493 (Jan 6, 2012)

One day ill own a car exactly like this.
-My life is a shooting range, people never change-


----------



## jaszek (Jan 6, 2012)

Decided to make my facebook profile look different.


----------



## deliriousDroid (Jan 6, 2012)

jaszek said:


> Decided to look my facebook profile look different.

Click to collapse



sorry, but.... the first look should be make.


----------



## jaszek (Jan 6, 2012)

deliriousDroid said:


> sorry, but.... the first look should be make.

Click to collapse



Lol thanks. No idea how that happened.


----------



## deliriousDroid (Jan 6, 2012)

jaszek said:


> Lol thanks. No idea how that happened.

Click to collapse



Drinky drinky like meh tonight?

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running EliteMod'


----------



## Archer (Jan 6, 2012)

I know it's been posted before, but it's so true and just happened to me.


----------



## Archer (Jan 6, 2012)

*RIP Bob.*


----------



## the_scotsman (Jan 6, 2012)

idavid_ said:


> ¤The statement below is true.
> The statement above is false.¤

Click to collapse



What am I missing 



Archer said:


> I know it's been posted before, but it's so true and just happened to me.

Click to collapse



Bahahaha so true!



Archer said:


> *RIP Bob.*

Click to collapse



Oh that's sad to see...used to love watching Blockbusters when I was a wee lad!


----------



## jaszek (Jan 6, 2012)

deliriousDroid said:


> Drinky drinky like meh tonight?
> 
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running EliteMod'

Click to collapse



Actually no, thats why no idea how it happened


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jan 6, 2012)

---------- Post added at 10:59 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:55 AM ----------


----------



## mrrick (Jan 7, 2012)

*ins>rt sig here*


----------



## husam666 (Jan 7, 2012)

---------- Post added at 02:39 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:18 PM ----------


----------



## Jardicel (Jan 7, 2012)

Who's that Pokemon!? Chuck Norris knows.


----------



## husam666 (Jan 7, 2012)




----------



## husam666 (Jan 8, 2012)

you know off-topic is dying when this thread is on the 2nd page


----------



## LordManhattan (Jan 9, 2012)




----------



## husam666 (Jan 9, 2012)




----------



## LordManhattan (Jan 9, 2012)




----------



## LordManhattan (Jan 9, 2012)




----------



## BeerChameleon (Jan 9, 2012)




----------



## dexter93 (Jan 9, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


>

Click to collapse



thats a nice one . my response


----------



## mrrick (Jan 10, 2012)

*ins>rt sig here*


----------



## the_scotsman (Jan 10, 2012)

LordManhattan said:


>

Click to collapse



LOL!!


----------



## mrrick (Jan 10, 2012)

*ins>rt sig here*


----------



## coolsandie (Jan 10, 2012)

----
----




----
----




----
----




----
----




----
----


----------



## orb3000 (Jan 10, 2012)




----------



## husam666 (Jan 10, 2012)

coolsandie said:


> ----
> ----

Click to collapse



well this doesn't mean that you shouldn't pass your exams, unless you're a genius and you are going to start a multimillion company, just because he got lucky it doesn't mean that you are going to be too, I prefer being an employee at company with my friend as a boss than being unemployed for life, people who misunderstand this are really stupid, maybe I am stupid too, but whatever


----------



## LordManhattan (Jan 10, 2012)




----------



## mrrick (Jan 11, 2012)

*ins>rt sig here*


----------



## LordManhattan (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## joemm (Jan 11, 2012)

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## coolsandie (Jan 11, 2012)

----




----




----




----




----




----


----------



## LordManhattan (Jan 11, 2012)

Dude, *every single* "image" you post ends up looking like this:


----------



## coolsandie (Jan 11, 2012)

LordManhattan said:


> Dude, *every single* "image" you post ends up looking like this:

Click to collapse



Ehh, why its like that! 
I'm able to see every one's image including mine. I'm posting image links from Facebook. Anyways lets see if others have the same issue.


----------



## Archer (Jan 11, 2012)

LordManhattan said:


> Dude, *every single* "image" you post ends up looking like this:

Click to collapse



It's not him, it's you


----------



## WickedDaze (Jan 11, 2012)

coolsandie said:


> Ehh, why its like that!
> I'm able to see every one's image including mine. I'm posting image links from Facebook. Anyways lets see if others have the same issue.

Click to collapse



No problems on this end, I can see them


----------



## coolsandie (Jan 11, 2012)

I guess LordManhattan's OS is Linux. Is that an issue .. with Linux based browser or anything else !!


----------



## LordManhattan (Jan 11, 2012)

Yup, that's right. Damn you Ubuntu!


----------



## husam666 (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## idavid_ (Jan 11, 2012)

¤The statement below is true.
The statement above is false.¤


----------



## mrrick (Jan 11, 2012)

Its a one man show! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*ins>rt sig here*


----------



## mulletcutter (Jan 11, 2012)

mrrick said:


> Its a one man show!
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



It's agent smith


----------



## Archer (Jan 11, 2012)

mulletcutter said:


> It's agent smith

Click to collapse



Nah, it's John Malkovich, being John Malkovich.


----------



## LordManhattan (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## orb3000 (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## LordManhattan (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## NotATreoFan (Jan 11, 2012)

M_T_M said:


> Inanimate gif is inanimate

Click to collapse



Obvious fail is obvious.


Signed,
Capt. Reel Leigh Obvious


----------



## watt9493 (Jan 11, 2012)

NotATreoFan said:


> Obvious fail is obvious.
> 
> 
> Signed,
> Capt. Reel Leigh Obvious

Click to collapse



Lulz

-My life is a shooting range, people never change-


----------



## I_am_Error (Jan 11, 2012)

LordManhattan said:


>

Click to collapse



Lmao that reminds me, I miss watching the mighty boosh 






Look at this piece I encountered in my travels across the land.  

-We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-


----------



## LordManhattan (Jan 11, 2012)

Is that the new MacBook Air? 

Sent from my iPad GT-N7000 using xda premium


----------



## I_am_Error (Jan 11, 2012)

LordManhattan said:


> Is that the new MacBook Air?
> 
> Sent from my iPad GT-N7000 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Lol exactly! 

-We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-


----------



## conantroutman (Jan 11, 2012)

I_am_Error said:


> Lmao that reminds me, I miss watching the mighty boosh
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Americas haz boosh?

I am impress........


----------



## LordManhattan (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## I_am_Error (Jan 11, 2012)

conantroutman said:


> Americas haz boosh?
> 
> I am impress........

Click to collapse



Adult swim did. I enjoyed watching it  plus, you should know I'm not like most Americans...apparently 

-We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-


----------



## orb3000 (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## I_am_Error (Jan 11, 2012)

Doesn't this face just scream "I'm going to kill you while you're sleeping"? 

-We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-


----------



## I_am_Error (Jan 11, 2012)

M_T_M said:


> Kill it with fire!!!
> 
> Also.....

Click to collapse



Bah! You don't troll me, you troll the mafia but not all off us. Some of us are smarter than that. 






-We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-


----------



## NotATreoFan (Jan 11, 2012)

I_am_Error said:


> Doesn't this face just scream "I'm going to kill you while you're sleeping"?

Click to collapse



Looks like she's sizing you up to determine how much butter she'll need.


----------



## watt9493 (Jan 11, 2012)

NotATreoFan said:


> Looks like she's sizing you up to determine how much butter she'll need.

Click to collapse



Lulz!

-My life is a shooting range, people never change-


----------



## Omnichron (Jan 11, 2012)

*lolz!*


----------



## coolsandie (Jan 12, 2012)

---




---




---




- Power of Yamaha FZ
---




---




---




---




---




---




---


----------



## Ƶero (Jan 12, 2012)




----------



## orb3000 (Jan 12, 2012)




----------



## jaszek (Jan 12, 2012)




----------



## I_am_Error (Jan 12, 2012)

jaszek said:


>

Click to collapse



Such a leech lol






-We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-


----------



## jaszek (Jan 12, 2012)

I_am_Error said:


> Such a leech lol
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I try to seed as much as I can, but my upload is so crappy it's almost impossible. I have 5.MB/s up and 10 MB/s down. Once I seed, my internet gets VERY slow


----------



## I_am_Error (Jan 12, 2012)

jaszek said:


> I try to seed as much as I can, but my upload is so crappy it's almost impossible. I have 5.MB/s up and 10 MB/s down. Once I seed, my internet gets VERY slow

Click to collapse



My ratio is a 4.0 xD

-We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jan 12, 2012)

I_am_Error said:


> My ratio is a 4.0 xD
> 
> -We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-

Click to collapse



I never seed


----------



## I_am_Error (Jan 12, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> I never seed

Click to collapse



Leech! 

-We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-


----------



## mrrick (Jan 12, 2012)

I also never seed. Sorry guys.






*ins>rt sig here*


----------



## watt9493 (Jan 13, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> I never seed

Click to collapse



I have to concur. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




-My life is a shooting range, people never change-


----------



## LordManhattan (Jan 13, 2012)

I seed if there are few seeds, but if a torrent has like 5000 seeds then **** it, i'm gone.

Sent from my iPad GT-N7000 using xda premium


----------



## themacman1000 (Jan 13, 2012)

LordManhattan said:


> I seed if there are few seeds, but if a torrent has like 5000 seeds then **** it, i'm gone.
> 
> Sent from my iPad GT-N7000 using xda premium

Click to collapse



I just had to look those terms up! I've never torrented... 

Sent from my HTC Intruder


----------



## the_scotsman (Jan 13, 2012)




----------



## the_scotsman (Jan 13, 2012)

LordManhattan said:


>

Click to collapse



LOL...I find that surprisingly funny! 



orb3000 said:


>

Click to collapse



LOL love it!


----------



## orb3000 (Jan 13, 2012)

LOL!!



the_scotsman said:


>

Click to collapse



-----------------------


----------



## puujalka (Jan 13, 2012)

---------- Post added at 09:26 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:04 AM ----------


----------



## themacman1000 (Jan 13, 2012)

orb3000 said:


> LOL!!
> 
> 
> 
> -----------------------

Click to collapse



Golden Girls FTW!

Sent from my HTC Intruder


----------



## coolsandie (Jan 13, 2012)

---




---




---




---




---




- Is there something wrong here!


----------



## NotATreoFan (Jan 13, 2012)




----------



## husam666 (Jan 13, 2012)




----------



## themacman1000 (Jan 13, 2012)

Something tells me Linux ain't got Safari... 

Sent from my HTC Intruder


----------



## I_am_Error (Jan 13, 2012)

-We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-


----------



## LordManhattan (Jan 13, 2012)




----------



## jaszek (Jan 13, 2012)

coolsandie said:


> - Is there something wrong here!

Click to collapse


----------



## Dirk (Jan 13, 2012)




----------



## Archer (Jan 13, 2012)




----------



## NotATreoFan (Jan 13, 2012)

Archer said:


>

Click to collapse



EPIC!


----------



## Archer (Jan 13, 2012)

NotATreoFan said:


> EPIC!

Click to collapse



I know!!!  They're usually good, if not great, but every now and then it's SAWESOME!!!


----------



## mrrick (Jan 14, 2012)

*ins>rt sig here*


----------



## husam666 (Jan 14, 2012)

one of my troll buddies xD


----------



## I_am_Error (Jan 14, 2012)

husam666 said:


> one of my troll buddies xD

Click to collapse



Truck that shift. 

Who needs a truck when you have windup cars? No gas required! 






-We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-


----------



## husam666 (Jan 14, 2012)

I_am_Error said:


> Truck that shift.
> 
> Who needs a truck when you have windup cars? No gas required!
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



lmfao, problem economy?


----------



## I_am_Error (Jan 14, 2012)

husam666 said:


> lmfao, problem economy?

Click to collapse








This is an awesome wallpaper for a phone 

-We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-


----------



## husam666 (Jan 14, 2012)

I_am_Error said:


> This is an awesome wallpaper for a phone
> 
> -We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-

Click to collapse



awesome thx


----------



## I_am_Error (Jan 14, 2012)

husam666 said:


> awesome thx

Click to collapse



Hmmm....looks shopped 

-We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-


----------



## husam666 (Jan 14, 2012)

I_am_Error said:


> Hmmm....looks shopped
> 
> -We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-

Click to collapse



that's what I thought too, I mean look at the picture, everything was black and white in the past 












---------- Post added at 04:06 AM ---------- Previous post was at 04:01 AM ----------


----------



## husam666 (Jan 14, 2012)

this one's taken from post secret, trolls gonna troll


----------



## orb3000 (Jan 14, 2012)




----------



## LordManhattan (Jan 14, 2012)

---------- Post added at 05:18 AM ---------- Previous post was at 05:14 AM ----------


----------



## themacman1000 (Jan 14, 2012)

Good for him.

Sent from my HTC Intruder


----------



## the_scotsman (Jan 14, 2012)

Just came across this in the laundry. A common house spider in Oz, the Huntsman. Won't do you any harm unless you really annoy it...even then it'll only give you a wee bite with little harm.


----------



## Dirk (Jan 14, 2012)

*shudders!

Looks like the bugger could rip your face off while you sleep! Do *not* want.


----------



## mrrick (Jan 14, 2012)

*ins>rt sig here*


----------



## I_am_Error (Jan 14, 2012)

Just a taste of the gathered mass of intellects I enjoy in the Tmous SGS2 forums.

By the way, there is no villainRom for the t989.

-We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-


----------



## deliriousDroid (Jan 14, 2012)

the_scotsman said:


> Just came across this in the laundry. A common house spider in Oz, the Huntsman. Won't do you any harm unless you really annoy it...even then it'll only give you a wee bite with little harm.

Click to collapse



Reminds me of this evil bastard I found in my laundry a few months ago


----------



## LordManhattan (Jan 14, 2012)

OOOOMG OOOMG OOOMG..... Please stop it 

Sent from my iPad GT-N7000 using xda premium


----------



## conantroutman (Jan 14, 2012)

husam666 said:


> this one's taken from post secret, trolls gonna troll

Click to collapse



This is very nearly the funniest thing I have ever seen 




I_am_Error said:


> Just a taste of the gathered mass of intellects I enjoy in the Tmous SGS2 forums.
> 
> By the way, there is no villainRom for the t989.
> 
> -We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-

Click to collapse



Yup. You'd be surprised at how many people flash a ROM that is for a different device and expect it to work 

Even worse when they get mad because it didn't......

Still, lulz for the rest of us.......


----------



## idavid_ (Jan 14, 2012)

I_am_Error said:


> Just a taste of the gathered mass of intellects I enjoy in the Tmous SGS2 forums.
> 
> By the way, there is no villainRom for the t989.
> 
> -We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-

Click to collapse



Here's the link: http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1359807 

¤The statement below is true.
The statement above is false.¤


----------



## themacman1000 (Jan 14, 2012)

idavid_ said:


> Here's the link: http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1359807
> 
> ¤The statement below is true.
> The statement above is false.¤

Click to collapse



Fo!

Sent from my HTC Intruder


----------



## LordManhattan (Jan 14, 2012)




----------



## mrrick (Jan 14, 2012)

*ins>rt sig here*


----------



## rockkilic (Jan 14, 2012)




----------



## kompheak (Jan 14, 2012)

I like that... Lol... NOW I must update my Facebook status...






Sent from my LG-P999 using XDA App


----------



## mrrick (Jan 14, 2012)

*ins>rt sig here*


----------



## husam666 (Jan 15, 2012)




----------



## mrrick (Jan 15, 2012)

*ins>rt sig here*


----------



## Waddle (Jan 15, 2012)

Sent from my SGH-I777 using XDA App


----------



## RinZo (Jan 15, 2012)




----------



## coolsandie (Jan 15, 2012)

---




---




---




---




---




---




---




---




---


----------



## rukhi (Jan 15, 2012)




----------



## mrrick (Jan 15, 2012)

coolsandie said:


>

Click to collapse



This is almost unbelievable .. bravo!



*Kingpin... get it?*


----------



## husam666 (Jan 15, 2012)




----------



## coolsandie (Jan 15, 2012)

mrrick said:


> This is almost unbelievable .. bravo!
> 
> 
> 
> *Kingpin... get it?*

Click to collapse



Salutes to the Artist, as it requires lots and lots of *patience*. If me was assigned to do this, that pencil would be in 6 pieces.


----------



## deliriousDroid (Jan 15, 2012)

Behold! And marvel at it's wonder. Also... pray for my arteries


----------



## husam666 (Jan 15, 2012)

this belongs here


----------



## deliriousDroid (Jan 15, 2012)

How do I make that picture fit the screen?


----------



## husam666 (Jan 15, 2012)

deliriousDroid said:


> How do I make that picture fit the screen?

Click to collapse



take a lower res picture 
or just resize it using photoshop or something


----------



## RinZo (Jan 15, 2012)

DD that sandwich looks soooooo good.


----------



## deliriousDroid (Jan 15, 2012)

RinZo said:


> DD that sandwich looks soooooo good.

Click to collapse



Thanks man. It disappeared way to quick.haha


----------



## deliriousDroid (Jan 15, 2012)

husam666 said:


> take a lower res picture
> or just resize it using photoshop or something

Click to collapse



Meh, not worth teh effort


----------



## jaszek (Jan 15, 2012)

deliriousDroid said:


> How do I make that picture fit the screen?

Click to collapse



Leave it full size so I can enjoy all the details in all it's glory. And I demand a recipe. Detailed one, like down to what kind of bread you used.


----------



## I_am_Error (Jan 15, 2012)

deliriousDroid said:


> Behold! And marvel at it's wonder. Also... pray for my arteries

Click to collapse








-We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-


----------



## KennyJoe69 (Jan 15, 2012)

deliriousDroid said:


> Behold! And marvel at it's wonder. Also... pray for my arteries

Click to collapse



Looks great.  My own creation.  Turkey Bacon Club Pizza!


----------



## the_scotsman (Jan 15, 2012)




----------



## EskDroid (Jan 16, 2012)

Here some work from me. I'm a digital artist. Cheers.


Sent from my GT I9000 via TalPaTalk. Europe| The Netherlands


----------



## LordManhattan (Jan 16, 2012)

That is really really cool!


----------



## mrrick (Jan 16, 2012)

*ins>rt sig here*


----------



## jaszek (Jan 16, 2012)




----------



## coolsandie (Jan 16, 2012)

---




---




---




---


----------



## husam666 (Jan 16, 2012)




----------



## orb3000 (Jan 16, 2012)




----------



## KoCcY (Jan 16, 2012)




----------



## orb3000 (Jan 17, 2012)




----------



## deliriousDroid (Jan 17, 2012)

orb3000 said:


>

Click to collapse



I thought Mexico city was the largest populated city?


----------



## LordManhattan (Jan 17, 2012)

The only thing that surprises me is the size. México (pronounced méhico  ) doesn't look like 2 million Km2!

---------- Post added at 01:43 AM ---------- Previous post was at 01:41 AM ----------

@DeliriousDroid: Nope, Tokyo is with 34 millions (including urban areas).


----------



## mrrick (Jan 17, 2012)

Cartels!!

*Kingpin... get it?*


----------



## coolsandie (Jan 17, 2012)

---




---




---




---


----------



## mrrick (Jan 17, 2012)

*ins>rt sig here*


----------



## husam666 (Jan 17, 2012)

DirkGently! Y U NO BUMP YOUR THREAD?!


----------



## ashclepdia (Jan 17, 2012)

carladarla said:


>

Click to collapse



I have a shirt that says this lol


----------



## orb3000 (Jan 17, 2012)




----------



## coolsandie (Jan 17, 2012)

---




---




---




- Remember?!
This really happened in Fifa WC 2010, ENG vs. GER - an English goal neglected by the referee.


----------



## mulletcutter (Jan 17, 2012)

ashclepdia said:


> I have a shirt that says this lol

Click to collapse



Was it from tshirthell.com?


----------



## NotATreoFan (Jan 17, 2012)

mulletcutter said:


> Was it from tshirthell.com?

Click to collapse



I have a few from there.


----------



## LordManhattan (Jan 17, 2012)

*Image fail*


----------



## mati2228773 (Jan 17, 2012)

@husam666  The good: D I laughed


----------



## jaszek (Jan 18, 2012)




----------



## mrrick (Jan 18, 2012)

jaszek said:


>

Click to collapse



Did the men in black visit you also? Yikes..










*Kingpin... get it?*


----------



## Dirk (Jan 18, 2012)

*Anybody hungry?*






Yes, we're back to Burgers again!


----------



## gplock (Jan 18, 2012)

R. I.P jinx 
u were a cool spider 

Sent from my MB525 using XDA App


----------



## Dblfstr (Jan 18, 2012)

anti soap...  SOPA


----------



## husam666 (Jan 18, 2012)




----------



## LordManhattan (Jan 18, 2012)




----------



## orb3000 (Jan 18, 2012)

*For those who know who is Mafalda *


----------



## orb3000 (Jan 18, 2012)




----------



## LordManhattan (Jan 18, 2012)

*It's not?!*


----------



## mrrick (Jan 18, 2012)

*ins>rt sig here*


----------



## LordManhattan (Jan 18, 2012)

That last one doesn't look right


----------



## mrrick (Jan 19, 2012)

It looks painful

*Kingpin... get it?*


----------



## deliriousDroid (Jan 19, 2012)

It looks hot... Just sayin


----------



## LordManhattan (Jan 19, 2012)

Hell yeah it looks hot, but at the same time it doesn't look quite right


----------



## kompheak (Jan 19, 2012)

Legs look nice but is she hot? 

Sent from my LG-P999 using xda premium


----------



## deliriousDroid (Jan 19, 2012)

LordManhattan said:


> Hell yeah it looks hot, but at the same time it doesn't look quite right

Click to collapse



Idk if it doesn't look right that there could be a new kama sutra position me thinks


----------



## mrrick (Jan 19, 2012)

kompheak said:


> Legs look nice but is she hot?
> 
> Sent from my LG-P999 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Who cares, in that position you wouldn't see anyways..

*Kingpin... get it?*


----------



## jaszek (Jan 19, 2012)

Ok, I swear I will stop making these.


----------



## MacaronyMax (Jan 19, 2012)

jaszek said:


> Ok, I swear I will stop making these.

Click to collapse






you shouldn't they're epic XD
Took me a while,  Thought it was actually MySpace 


Max. (From my Galaxy 2)


----------



## mrrick (Jan 19, 2012)

Another slow night on 3rd shift





*ins>rt sig here*


----------



## dexter93 (Jan 19, 2012)

jaszek said:


> Ok, I swear I will stop making these.

Click to collapse



They're epic indeed  we want moar! 

Sent from my HTC Sensation using XDA App


----------



## jaszek (Jan 19, 2012)

I'll do moar when I get bored of this one. ANy requests you guys have for them?


----------



## orb3000 (Jan 19, 2012)




----------



## MacaronyMax (Jan 19, 2012)




----------



## RinZo (Jan 19, 2012)

MacaronyMax said:


>

Click to collapse



Well you have to pace yourself.


----------



## mrrick (Jan 20, 2012)

*ins>rt sig here*


----------



## boborone (Jan 20, 2012)




----------



## LordManhattan (Jan 20, 2012)

mrrick said:


> *ins>rt sig here*

Click to collapse



That cat is in pain, and hates you


----------



## orb3000 (Jan 20, 2012)




----------



## LordManhattan (Jan 20, 2012)

This one is quite long FYI


----------



## orb3000 (Jan 20, 2012)




----------



## husam666 (Jan 20, 2012)




----------



## matrix0886 (Jan 20, 2012)

husam666 said:


>

Click to collapse



Indeed. Just got home and saw the news. What's the point of SOPA/PIPA again? Apparently, the government doesn't really need it that bad, lol.


----------



## jaszek (Jan 20, 2012)




----------



## husam666 (Jan 20, 2012)




----------



## themacman1000 (Jan 20, 2012)

husam666 said:


>

Click to collapse



Wow, did you make those images?

Sent from my HTC Intruder


----------



## husam666 (Jan 20, 2012)

themacman1000 said:


> Wow, did you make those images?
> 
> Sent from my HTC Intruder

Click to collapse



nah, just found them in www.9gag.com


----------



## jaszek (Jan 20, 2012)

themacman1000 said:


> Wow, did you make those images?
> 
> Sent from my HTC Intruder

Click to collapse



Wow, you don't see the 9gag watermark?


----------



## the_scotsman (Jan 20, 2012)




----------



## matrix0886 (Jan 20, 2012)

the_scotsman said:


>

Click to collapse


----------



## mrrick (Jan 20, 2012)

the_scotsman said:


>

Click to collapse









*ins>rt sig here*


----------



## orb3000 (Jan 20, 2012)




----------



## deependra (Jan 20, 2012)

Me Me Me    lol holding s2....




Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## themacman1000 (Jan 20, 2012)

jaszek said:


> Wow, you don't see the 9gag watermark?

Click to collapse



Evidently not. ^_^

Sent from my HTC Intruder


----------



## Dirk (Jan 20, 2012)

*Do not want!*






http://screensociety.tumblr.com/post/16103398892/the-lions-mane-jellyfish-is-the-largest-jellyfish


----------



## deliriousDroid (Jan 20, 2012)

DirkGently said:


> http://screensociety.tumblr.com/post/16103398892/the-lions-mane-jellyfish-is-the-largest-jellyfish

Click to collapse



OMG
Kill it with fir... er... um that wont work-_-


----------



## Dirk (Jan 20, 2012)

deliriousDroid said:


> OMG
> Kill it with fir... er... um that wont work-_-

Click to collapse




Lol! Torpedo...?


----------



## malybru (Jan 20, 2012)

DirkGently said:


> Lol! Torpedo...?

Click to collapse



Hi,

Naah,it'll go straight through...


----------



## Archer (Jan 20, 2012)

Hardly new, but still very lol


----------



## NotATreoFan (Jan 20, 2012)




----------



## gtluke (Jan 20, 2012)

wow. hahhhah


----------



## husam666 (Jan 20, 2012)




----------



## idavid_ (Jan 20, 2012)

Sent from my broken HTC Sensation


----------



## LordManhattan (Jan 20, 2012)

*WANT!*


----------



## Shivammcool (Jan 20, 2012)

husam666 said:


>

Click to collapse



Hahahah...must try

Sent from my Nexus S using XDA App


----------



## orb3000 (Jan 20, 2012)




----------



## bfmetcalf (Jan 21, 2012)

Ok, so it took me 3 days but I went through every page on here.  Great stuff...

Back to business...


----------



## mrrick (Jan 21, 2012)

*ins>rt sig here*


----------



## buzzboy (Jan 21, 2012)

Two of my personal Favorites.

Cheers


----------



## mrrick (Jan 21, 2012)

LordManhattan said:


> *WANT!*

Click to collapse



This is fantastic. 
The future is going to be so much fun

*Kingpin... get it?*


----------



## mrrick (Jan 21, 2012)

buzzboy said:


> Two of my personal Favorites.
> 
> Cheers

Click to collapse



That soldier on the couch is an awesome photo!

*Kingpin... get it?*


----------



## mulletcutter (Jan 21, 2012)

mrrick said:


> That soldier on the couch is an awesome photo!
> 
> *Kingpin... get it?*

Click to collapse



What solider?


----------



## LordManhattan (Jan 21, 2012)

POOL PARTY!


----------



## jaszek (Jan 21, 2012)




----------



## Intratech (Jan 21, 2012)

Guy Metzger's hand after a fight with a knife wielding dude:

MOD edit....to much blood mate. Sorry..no can do!


----------



## jaszek (Jan 21, 2012)

Intratech said:


> Guy Metzger's hand after a fight with a knife wielding dude:
> 
> MOD edit....to much blood mate. Sorry..no can do!

Click to collapse



PM it to me, I missed it. lol


----------



## bfmetcalf (Jan 21, 2012)

WOW... you mods get to that stuff QUICK!!!


----------



## bfmetcalf (Jan 21, 2012)

That was actually meant to be a compliment, sorry if you thought otherwise.  Good work mods!


----------



## mrrick (Jan 21, 2012)

*ins>rt sig here*


----------



## Dean333 (Jan 21, 2012)

melanie14 said:


> I love this pic.. very funny! lol

Click to collapse



LOL...so funny....


----------



## orb3000 (Jan 21, 2012)




----------



## orb3000 (Jan 21, 2012)

*.*


----------



## husam666 (Jan 21, 2012)




----------



## nind (Jan 21, 2012)




----------



## husam666 (Jan 21, 2012)

one more rape to awesome things


----------



## conantroutman (Jan 21, 2012)

husam666 said:


> one more rape to awesome things

Click to collapse


----------



## mrrick (Jan 22, 2012)

*ins>rt sig here*


----------



## dexter93 (Jan 22, 2012)

Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e using XDA App


----------



## LordManhattan (Jan 22, 2012)




----------



## dexter93 (Jan 22, 2012)

Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e using XDA App


----------



## RinZo (Jan 22, 2012)




----------



## dexter93 (Jan 22, 2012)

Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e using XDA App


----------



## watt9493 (Jan 22, 2012)

-My life is a shooting range, people never change-


----------



## dexter93 (Jan 22, 2012)

Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e using XDA App


----------



## RinZo (Jan 22, 2012)




----------



## dexter93 (Jan 22, 2012)

RinZo said:


>

Click to collapse



Lmao! xD


Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e using XDA App


----------



## RinZo (Jan 22, 2012)




----------



## dexter93 (Jan 22, 2012)

Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e using XDA App


----------



## mrrick (Jan 22, 2012)

*ins>rt sig here*


----------



## orb3000 (Jan 22, 2012)




----------



## dexter93 (Jan 22, 2012)

orb3000 said:


>

Click to collapse



Nice avvy Mr orb 


Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e using XDA App


----------



## orb3000 (Jan 22, 2012)




----------



## jaszek (Jan 22, 2012)




----------



## RinZo (Jan 22, 2012)

^ that's not scary or anything


----------



## orb3000 (Jan 22, 2012)




----------



## LordManhattan (Jan 22, 2012)

jaszek said:


> http://i43.tinypic.com/m6hi0.jpg[/IMG [/QUOTE]
> 
> [QUOTE="RinZo, post: 21697702, member: 3975170"]^ that's not scary or anything
> [/QUOTE]
> ...

Click to collapse


----------



## orb3000 (Jan 23, 2012)




----------



## jianC (Jan 23, 2012)

Stop spending so much time on


----------



## husam666 (Jan 23, 2012)

jaszek said:


>

Click to collapse



I was about to go back to bed, not any more ...


----------



## Mr. Clown (Jan 23, 2012)

LordManhattan said:


> How can you imbeciles forget the clown of all clowns?!
> 
> Pennywise!

Click to collapse



It looks really familiar


----------



## husam666 (Jan 23, 2012)




----------



## matrix0886 (Jan 23, 2012)




----------



## mrrick (Jan 23, 2012)

*ins>rt sig here*


----------



## Archer (Jan 23, 2012)

LordManhattan said:


> How can you imbeciles forget the clown of all clowns?!
> 
> Pennywise!

Click to collapse



Awwwww... he looks sad.  Perhaps he needs a hug.


----------



## tombeach22 (Jan 23, 2012)

This is me 

Sent from my HTC_Amaze_4G using xda premium


----------



## NotATreoFan (Jan 23, 2012)

mrrick said:


> *ins>rt sig here*

Click to collapse



Anyone else notice the placement of the one person's thumb?


----------



## SteveG12543 (Jan 23, 2012)

NotATreoFan said:


> Anyone else notice the placement of the one person's thumb?

Click to collapse



Oh... My god rofl. I thought there was package there for a sec, had to double take to make sure it was the thumb lol.

Sent from my ADR6425LVW using XDA Premium.


----------



## mrrick (Jan 23, 2012)

Edit: this bear just had some cubs yesterday or somethin.. and someone setup a live webcam in the den. Pretty cool to watch for about 3mins or so if she's active..

 http://www.bear.org/livecams/jewel-den-cam.php 


Edit:
I have no idea where this leads. Scan at your own risk.





Edit:










Edit: and ill end this post with with pure awesome







*ins>rt sig here*


----------



## orb3000 (Jan 23, 2012)




----------



## LordManhattan (Jan 23, 2012)

mrrick said:


> *ins>rt sig here*

Click to collapse



That would be the single most awesome tv show ever!


And LOL, i scanned it! But i won't say what it is! Muhaha! 

It's nothing disgusting though.. It's safe to scan


----------



## orb3000 (Jan 23, 2012)




----------



## orb3000 (Jan 23, 2012)




----------



## Number 8 (Jan 23, 2012)

Today was searchin' some ICS logo for my sig, and this is what I got on the 2nd page on google images;












Seems liek I got over 9000 same ICS logos.


----------



## TJBunch1228 (Jan 23, 2012)

SteveG12543 said:


> Oh... My god rofl. I thought there was package there for a sec, had to double take to make sure it was the thumb lol.
> 
> Sent from my ADR6425LVW using XDA Premium.

Click to collapse



Yeah I noticed it too, I nearly shat. Funny as hell though.

Sent from my SGH-T989 using XDA App


----------



## Dirk (Jan 23, 2012)

*The greatest:*


----------



## LordManhattan (Jan 23, 2012)

*The greatest:*


----------



## LordManhattan (Jan 23, 2012)

Why? Just look at him, listen to his silky smooth voice that sounds like a leaf dancing in the wind on a sunny wednesday. 

That is what i would say if i had a moist vagina. But i don't, so here's what i really think about Bieber.


----------



## husam666 (Jan 23, 2012)




----------



## Dirk (Jan 23, 2012)

LordManhattan said:


> Why? Just look at him, listen to his silky smooth voice that sounds like a leaf dancing in the wind on a sunny wednesday.
> 
> That is what i would say if i had a moist vagina. But i don't, so here's what i really think about Bieber.

Click to collapse



Thank god! For a minute i thought Bazooka Ace had been possessed by the devil himself! 

If i had to tie you down, writhing, screaming and kicking, to rid you of the demons, i would!

Wait, that didn't sound exactly the way meant it to...


----------



## mrrick (Jan 23, 2012)

*ins>rt sig here*


----------



## LordManhattan (Jan 23, 2012)

DirkGently said:


> Thank god! For a minute i thought Bazooka Ace had been possessed by the devil himself!
> 
> If i had to tie you down, writhing, screaming and kicking, to rid you of the demons, i would!
> 
> Wait, that didn't sound exactly the way meant it to...

Click to collapse



I'm always possessed so that's not the important part, but the important part is that you want to tie me down and do kinky stuff to me. 

Behave Dirk, behave! I do NOT want to call your parents again.

Sent from my iPad GT-N7000 using xda premium


----------



## Dirk (Jan 23, 2012)

*Think you can use a pencil for art..?*

http://blog.kidrobot.com/pencil-tip-micro-sculptures-by-dalton-ghetti/


----------



## Dirk (Jan 23, 2012)

LordManhattan said:


> I'm always possessed so that's not the important part, but the important part is that you want to tie me down and do kinky stuff to me.
> 
> Behave Dirk, behave! I do NOT want to call your parents again.
> 
> Sent from my iPad GT-N7000 using xda premium

Click to collapse



It's the 'Glovers' i'm worried about. I know nothing about it, but already it sounds like something my parents would disapprove of!


----------



## orb3000 (Jan 24, 2012)




----------



## LordManhattan (Jan 24, 2012)

Stop? Ah heeell no!  I like my ladys smooth!

Sent from my iPad GT-N7000 using xda premium


----------



## deliriousDroid (Jan 24, 2012)

Haha, I can't believe a mod just posted that


----------



## LordManhattan (Jan 24, 2012)

Hahah, epic fail post was epic


----------



## themacman1000 (Jan 24, 2012)

Sent from my HTC Intruder


----------



## antispiral (Jan 24, 2012)

Why can't I upload images using tapatalk says I need to be logged in...but I'm logged in considering I'm posting this message


----------



## mrrick (Jan 24, 2012)

antispiral said:


> Why can't I upload images using tapatalk says I need to be logged in...but I'm logged in considering I'm posting this message

Click to collapse



Yes, it's a known issue and it sucks.. try the free xda app.. I know, sounds weird,  but its what I do if I want to post something..meh

*Kingpin... get it?*


----------



## TJBunch1228 (Jan 24, 2012)

Sent from my SGH-T989 using XDA App


----------



## jaszek (Jan 24, 2012)

TJBunch1228 said:


> Sent from my SGH-T989 using XDA App

Click to collapse



I rofled upon reading Titty Sprinkles. lol


----------



## husam666 (Jan 24, 2012)




----------



## dexter93 (Jan 24, 2012)

TJBunch1228 said:


> Sent from my SGH-T989 using XDA App

Click to collapse



Lol

Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio Z715e using XDA App


----------



## Archer (Jan 24, 2012)

TJBunch1228 said:


> Sent from my SGH-T989 using XDA App

Click to collapse





Ever since the "Welcome to the jungle" one I make a point of reading things without a voice in my head now.  It's no fun


----------



## coolsandie (Jan 24, 2012)

---




---




---




---




---




---




- Poor people's iPod
---




---




---




---




---




---




---


----------



## MaBlo (Jan 24, 2012)

Omg

Sent from my GT-I9100 using XDA App


----------



## Aust S5 (Jan 24, 2012)

MaBlo said:


> Omg
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using XDA App

Click to collapse



Triple letter under the h + 3 triple and one double words will get you that. As unlikely as that may be...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




sent from Grey Skull


----------



## Archer (Jan 24, 2012)

A friend of mine made these...


----------



## orb3000 (Jan 24, 2012)




----------



## jaszek (Jan 24, 2012)

Customer claimed he had 2 disks and a blade inside his PS3, found a bit more. Lol






Sent from my iPhone 6GS using Tapatalk.


----------



## mulletcutter (Jan 24, 2012)

jaszek said:


> Customer claimed he had 2 disks and a blade inside his PS3, found a bit more. Lol
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I've had 3 in mine, kids


----------



## coolsandie (Jan 24, 2012)

---




---




---




- New Chess Game :- Dead pieces have to be drunk by the killer
---




---




---




---




---




---




---




---




---




---




---




---




---




---




---




---




---




---


----------



## UnknownAX (Jan 24, 2012)

Sent from my u8800 using XDA App


----------



## LordManhattan (Jan 24, 2012)




----------



## PaganAng3l (Jan 24, 2012)

Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk


----------



## mrrick (Jan 24, 2012)

This ones a little tough





*ins>rt sig here*


----------



## PaganAng3l (Jan 25, 2012)

mrrick said:


> This ones a little tough
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Awww damn.... that's the saddest thing I've seen in a while

Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk


----------



## deliriousDroid (Jan 25, 2012)

PaganAng3l said:


> Awww damn.... that's the saddest thing I've seen in a while
> 
> Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Agreed...  whisky, comfort me noaw!


----------



## mrrick (Jan 25, 2012)

*ins>rt sig here*


----------



## NotATreoFan (Jan 25, 2012)

mrrick said:


> *ins>rt sig here*

Click to collapse



Provided you don't have metal fillings, lick away.


----------



## mrrick (Jan 25, 2012)

NotATreoFan said:


> Provided you don't have metal fillings, lick away.

Click to collapse



Unfortunately I do. And just the thought of doing that gave me instant shooting pains through my jaw.. I just added my own cheese. 







*ins>rt sig here*


----------



## LordManhattan (Jan 25, 2012)




----------



## msfguard (Jan 25, 2012)

ahh the ocean and carnival 

At least the survivors are getting 30% of there next cruise >.>


----------



## Omnichron (Jan 25, 2012)




----------



## husam666 (Jan 25, 2012)

no offence intended


----------



## Xxul (Jan 25, 2012)

Just go to 9gag ^^

~§~


----------



## dexter93 (Jan 25, 2012)

Xxul said:


> Just go to 9gag ^^
> 
> ~§~

Click to collapse








Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio Z715e using XDA App


----------



## dexter93 (Jan 25, 2012)

M_T_M said:


> I am so offended right now that is funny I'm offended
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Lol 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio Z715e using XDA App


----------



## husam666 (Jan 25, 2012)

M_T_M said:


> I am so offended right now that is funny I'm offended
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse


----------



## dexter93 (Jan 25, 2012)

Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio Z715e using XDA App


----------



## orb3000 (Jan 25, 2012)

husam666 said:


>

Click to collapse


----------



## orb3000 (Jan 25, 2012)




----------



## LordManhattan (Jan 25, 2012)




----------



## BeerChameleon (Jan 25, 2012)

I posted when you came back and never told me you changed your ringtone to "All The Small Things"


----------



## Xxul (Jan 25, 2012)

LordManhattan said:


>

Click to collapse



Lmfao

~§~


----------



## Archer (Jan 25, 2012)

Are you actually _trying_ to get this thread closed?


----------



## conantroutman (Jan 25, 2012)

Archer said:


> Are you actually _trying_ to get this thread closed?

Click to collapse



This thread will not get closed. 
People may however be banned. 

Think on kiddies.... 

Sent From My Fingers To Your Face.......


----------



## M_T_M (Jan 25, 2012)

http://badum-tish.com/


----------



## Archer (Jan 25, 2012)

conantroutman said:


> This thread will not get closed.

Click to collapse








That's all you had to say.


----------



## coolsandie (Jan 25, 2012)

---




--> Bulls**t
---




---




---




---


----------



## LordManhattan (Jan 25, 2012)

Archer said:


> Are you actually _trying_ to get this thread closed?

Click to collapse



Wha..what? Something i did? (again)  I though it was a burrito, not a penis!


----------



## Archer (Jan 25, 2012)

LordManhattan said:


> I though it was a burrito, not a penis!

Click to collapse



That what she said 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


----------



## conantroutman (Jan 25, 2012)

Oh you guys.....  





Sent From My Fingers To Your Face.......


----------



## LordManhattan (Jan 25, 2012)

Archer said:


> That what she said
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse


----------



## ProLarrie (Jan 25, 2012)

I love this but I can't post any just yet. It is very dissatisfying.


----------



## MacaronyMax (Jan 25, 2012)

For those who don't know that's the SOPA guy


----------



## dexter93 (Jan 25, 2012)




----------



## mrrick (Jan 25, 2012)

*ins>rt sig here*


----------



## mulletcutter (Jan 25, 2012)




----------



## mrrick (Jan 26, 2012)

'shopped or coincidence? 





*ins>rt sig here*


----------



## LordManhattan (Jan 26, 2012)

I bet the one on the left is shopped.


----------



## orb3000 (Jan 26, 2012)




----------



## LordManhattan (Jan 26, 2012)




----------



## orb3000 (Jan 26, 2012)

Mexican Congress
Translation: Are you sure you want to permanently delete this 500 elements?
LOL


----------



## LordManhattan (Jan 26, 2012)

This is SO me (and also a lot of other people i guess)! LOOOL


----------



## 10Ring (Jan 26, 2012)

LordManhattan said:


> This is SO me (and also a lot of other people i guess)! LOOOL

Click to collapse



Just a little FYI to all you burgeoning and veteran hypochondriacs. 

We laugh at you when you come in and try to tell us what you have, instead of what is actually wrong, because you just left a depressing appointment with Dr. Google.

And on topic, one of my ex'es with one of my guns:


----------



## coolsandie (Jan 26, 2012)

---




---




---




---




---




---




---




---


----------



## mrrick (Jan 26, 2012)

*ins>rt sig here*


----------



## LordManhattan (Jan 26, 2012)

None of them.. 

But it depends on which wheel i'm focusing on.

---------- Post added at 04:00 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:50 PM ----------


----------



## orb3000 (Jan 26, 2012)




----------



## BeerChameleon (Jan 26, 2012)

this is awesome!!!!   
MacBook mouspad anyone?



Sent from my SPH-D700 using Tapatalk


----------



## LordManhattan (Jan 26, 2012)




----------



## MacaronyMax (Jan 26, 2012)

Lmao XD 

Pehaps it's most useful use (David)
Also 
Lmao above too XD


----------



## orb3000 (Jan 26, 2012)




----------



## AJGO23 (Jan 26, 2012)

orb3000 said:


>

Click to collapse



That second one is hilarious.

Sent from my ADR6300 using Tapatalk


----------



## orb3000 (Jan 26, 2012)




----------



## the_scotsman (Jan 26, 2012)




----------



## mrrick (Jan 27, 2012)

*ins>rt sig here*


----------



## orb3000 (Jan 27, 2012)




----------



## the_scotsman (Jan 27, 2012)




----------



## orb3000 (Jan 27, 2012)

FAIL!
Falling down just when google car is taking the picture, priceless


----------



## Archer (Jan 27, 2012)




----------



## dexter93 (Jan 27, 2012)

Archer said:


>

Click to collapse



  

Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio Z715e using XDA App


----------



## trell959 (Jan 27, 2012)

Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda premium


----------



## orb3000 (Jan 27, 2012)




----------



## LordManhattan (Jan 27, 2012)




----------



## orb3000 (Jan 27, 2012)




----------



## matrix0886 (Jan 27, 2012)

orb3000 said:


> FAIL!
> Falling down just when google car is taking the picture, priceless

Click to collapse



Would actually be funny if it wasn't obviously faked, lol.


----------



## Archer (Jan 27, 2012)

matrix0886 said:


> Would actually be funny if it wasn't obviously faked, lol.

Click to collapse



Looks real enough when you look it up on Google maps.


----------



## matrix0886 (Jan 27, 2012)

Archer said:


> Looks real enough when you look it up on Google maps.

Click to collapse



Got the location? I can't see the last little bit (the second row).


----------



## phatmanxxl (Jan 27, 2012)

Made one of a guy I know. This guy thinks he's a thug.


----------



## Archer (Jan 27, 2012)

matrix0886 said:


> Got the location? I can't see the last little bit (the second row).

Click to collapse



http://g.co/maps/njbyr

She's blurred out now, but you can see it's her after seeing the pics above.


----------



## dexter93 (Jan 27, 2012)




----------



## orb3000 (Jan 27, 2012)




----------



## LordManhattan (Jan 27, 2012)

AAAUUCH!






PS. Don't worry, he's fine. (Full video: here)


----------



## LordManhattan (Jan 27, 2012)




----------



## jaszek (Jan 27, 2012)

---------- Post added at 06:09 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:54 PM ----------







---------- Post added at 06:10 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:09 PM ----------







---------- Post added at 06:11 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:10 PM ----------







---------- Post added at 06:15 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:11 PM ----------


----------



## LordManhattan (Jan 27, 2012)

I guess Scruffy is still celebrating christmas Jaszek?  Just noticed it!


----------



## orb3000 (Jan 28, 2012)




----------



## qaz2453 (Jan 28, 2012)

Sent from my Nexus S using XDA App


----------



## mrrick (Jan 28, 2012)

*ins>rt sig here*


----------



## jaszek (Jan 28, 2012)

LordManhattan said:


> I guess Scruffy is still celebrating christmas Jaszek?  Just noticed it!

Click to collapse



He doesn't need a square in a calendar to celebrate it.


----------



## conantroutman (Jan 28, 2012)

I want to party with this guy... (at someone elses house)


----------



## Dirk (Jan 28, 2012)

Hungry now


----------



## coolsandie (Jan 28, 2012)

*Some Painting Collections*
-




---




---




---




---




---


----------



## orb3000 (Jan 28, 2012)




----------



## LordManhattan (Jan 28, 2012)

Yes, 1 billion euros would help!


----------



## conantroutman (Jan 28, 2012)

DirkGently said:


> Hungry now

Click to collapse



Dude..... theres only 3 bits of black pudding on there....
I'd have to send it back.....


----------



## DaXmax (Jan 28, 2012)

*XDA Edition*

Umm, seriously, what a tag lol?


----------



## conantroutman (Jan 28, 2012)

DaxIΠFIΠITY said:


> Umm, seriously, what a tag lol?

Click to collapse



lol....
Do you have a link to that thread please? I see a few there that need to be removed


----------



## DaXmax (Jan 28, 2012)

conantroutman said:


> lol....
> Do you have a link to that thread please? I see a few there that need to be removed

Click to collapse



Lol XD, yea, no problems... http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1448697


----------



## dexter93 (Jan 28, 2012)

Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio Z715e using XDA App


----------



## idavid_ (Jan 28, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio Z715e using XDA App

Click to collapse



I'll take the yellow one.

Sent from my broken HTC Sensation


----------



## dexter93 (Jan 28, 2012)

idavid_ said:


> I'll take the yellow one.
> 
> Sent from my broken HTC Sensation

Click to collapse







Take it 

Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio Z715e using XDA App


----------



## RinZo (Jan 29, 2012)




----------



## mrrick (Jan 29, 2012)

RinZo said:


>

Click to collapse



Oh man.  This is fantastic.. 








*ins>rt sig here*


----------



## orb3000 (Jan 29, 2012)




----------



## Dirk (Jan 29, 2012)

*McLaren MP4-12C*






Top Gear Season 18 has started btw!


----------



## LordManhattan (Jan 29, 2012)

Awesome! Gonna watch it later!


----------



## orb3000 (Jan 29, 2012)

*The ultimate machine*


----------



## mrrick (Jan 29, 2012)

orb3000 said:


>

Click to collapse



Looks like the schools book mobile was hit Hardest by the budget cuts.. 

Srsly.. Wtf

*Kingpin... get it?*


----------



## qaz2453 (Jan 29, 2012)

Was lucky enough to see 2 of the rarest cars in the world

Pagani zonda cinque roadster (5/5)
+
Keonigsegg agera r (under 5 made)


Ps huge top gear fan 





Sent from my Nexus S using XDA App


----------



## LordManhattan (Jan 30, 2012)

Where did you see them?


----------



## dexter93 (Jan 30, 2012)

LordManhattan said:


> Where did you see them?

Click to collapse



Are you going to go and check if they are still there ?


Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio Z715e using XDA App


----------



## LordManhattan (Jan 30, 2012)

Nah, it's too far since i guess they're parked in the UK. Not feeling for a swim right now 

Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium


----------



## orb3000 (Jan 30, 2012)




----------



## mrrick (Jan 30, 2012)

*ins>rt sig here*


----------



## .xxx. (Jan 30, 2012)

Todays ..


----------



## coolsandie (Jan 30, 2012)

---




---




( Now you know where this came from  )
---




---




---




---


----------



## Aust S5 (Jan 30, 2012)

I'd still take the ferrari especially at imola 

Sent from my GT-P7300 using Tapatalk


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jan 30, 2012)

Image fail!!


----------



## husam666 (Jan 30, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


>

Click to collapse



because now that i have a phone I can access it

Sent from my HD7 thanks to you and Board Express


----------



## coolsandie (Jan 30, 2012)

---




( Don't believe girls! )
---




---




---




---




---





---------- Post added 31st January 2012 at 12:26 AM ---------- Previous post was 30th January 2012 at 11:27 PM ----------

Where has that pic (3 girl's with blueish tongue) gone ?


----------



## jaszek (Jan 30, 2012)

Any one have spare bmc-3 batteries and a spare nokia charger to donate so I can get these bad boys working?


----------



## dexter93 (Jan 30, 2012)

jaszek said:


> Any one have spare bmc-3 batteries and a spare nokia charger to donate so I can get these bad boys working?

Click to collapse



I could find a charger.... But ive got no batteries 

Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio Z715e using XDA App


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jan 30, 2012)

jaszek said:


> Any one have spare bmc-3 batteries and a spare nokia charger to donate so I can get these bad boys working?

Click to collapse



the dont take universal power plugins? 

I might have some of those floating around...


----------



## jaszek (Jan 30, 2012)

Maybe I could do without the batteries, not sure how much life these have. And universal was different a few years ago ;-). I should find an old Nokia charger at home.


----------



## LordManhattan (Jan 30, 2012)

I _think_ i got a couple of batteries. Not sure they still work though.


----------



## qaz2453 (Jan 30, 2012)

LordManhattan said:


> Nah, it's too far since i guess they're parked in the UK. Not feeling for a swim right now
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Yes, it is in the UK.  if u wanna see a video of it .. check my YouTube below 

Sent from my Nexus S using XDA App


----------



## orb3000 (Jan 30, 2012)




----------



## LordManhattan (Jan 30, 2012)

I've overclocked mine, so it's around 1748 GB/sek  

Note: Don't ask how i overclocked it.


----------



## matrix0886 (Jan 30, 2012)

LordManhattan said:


> I've overclocked mine, so it's around 1748 GB/sek
> 
> Note: Don't ask how i overclocked it.

Click to collapse



Looks like someone has been buying those pills from the advertisements on those adult websites


----------



## orb3000 (Jan 31, 2012)




----------



## Intratech (Jan 31, 2012)

qaz2453 said:


> Was lucky enough to see 2 of the rarest cars in the world
> 
> Pagani zonda cinque roadster (5/5)
> +
> ...

Click to collapse



fwap fwap fwap!!!!


----------



## orb3000 (Jan 31, 2012)

*Finally!*


----------



## dexter93 (Jan 31, 2012)

Trololololololololo

Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio Z715e using XDA App


----------



## LordManhattan (Jan 31, 2012)

orb3000 said:


>

Click to collapse



The outlets looks "shocked" (i'll be here all week!)


----------



## orb3000 (Jan 31, 2012)




----------



## jaszek (Jan 31, 2012)

LordManhattan said:


> The outlets looks "shocked" (i'll be here all week!)

Click to collapse



YOu get used to the shocked look once you live in the US for a while. lol


----------



## mrrick (Jan 31, 2012)

There can't be any outlets around when I fap.  Makes me feel judged... 

*Kingpin... get it?*


----------



## jaszek (Jan 31, 2012)

mrrick said:


> There can't be any outlets around when I fap.  Makes me feel judged...
> 
> *Kingpin... get it?*

Click to collapse



As long as there are no Danish plugs.


----------



## mrrick (Jan 31, 2012)

*just because nobody understands you, doesn't make you an artist..


----------



## orb3000 (Jan 31, 2012)




----------



## orb3000 (Jan 31, 2012)

mrrick said:


> *just because nobody understands you, doesn't make you an artist..

Click to collapse


----------



## Omnichron (Jan 31, 2012)

sorry

---------- Post added at 08:53 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:51 PM ----------


----------



## LordManhattan (Jan 31, 2012)




----------



## orb3000 (Jan 31, 2012)




----------



## Dirk (Jan 31, 2012)

orb3000 said:


>

Click to collapse



I found it in one second. What do i win?


----------



## mrrick (Jan 31, 2012)

DirkGently said:


> I found it in one second. What do i win?

Click to collapse


----------



## Dirk (Jan 31, 2012)

*Embrionic Bat..*






...awwww.

http://www.thefeaturedcreature.com/2012/01/bat-embryos-are-simply-adorbs.html#axzz1l0s6SAxG


----------



## husam666 (Jan 31, 2012)




----------



## Erqe (Jan 31, 2012)

Funny images, ha ha ha


----------



## idavid_ (Jan 31, 2012)

Sent from my broken HTC Sensation


----------



## LordManhattan (Jan 31, 2012)




----------



## LordManhattan (Jan 31, 2012)

Fixed  Image fail


----------



## Archer (Jan 31, 2012)

LordManhattan said:


> http://d24w6bsrhbeh9d.cloudfront.net/photo/2192904_460s_v1.jpg

Click to collapse



Lol


```
http://static.quickmeme.com/media/social/qm.gif
```


----------



## jaszek (Jan 31, 2012)

This one is on a cliff in upstate New York. I take that road when I go fishing on the deleware river (read chill in a canoe drinking beer) 


Curvy Road by Jaszek PL, on Flickr


----------



## LordManhattan (Jan 31, 2012)

@Archer: Yup, that's the one that wouldn't work, so i had to find another one  Stupid Quickmeme!


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jan 31, 2012)

*Awesome Delicious Veggies!!!*


----------



## LordManhattan (Jan 31, 2012)

I actually trew up on my monitor. That doesn't look to good IMO


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jan 31, 2012)

LordManhattan said:


> I actually trew up on my monitor. That doesn't look to good IMO

Click to collapse



Americans might like it better..


----------



## LordManhattan (Jan 31, 2012)




----------



## mrrick (Jan 31, 2012)

*just because nobody understands you, doesn't make you an artist..


----------



## orb3000 (Feb 1, 2012)




----------



## orb3000 (Feb 1, 2012)

*The best device ever*


----------



## LordManhattan (Feb 1, 2012)




----------



## matrix0886 (Feb 1, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


>

Click to collapse



I'm an American...and I approve  And yes...one day, I actually will try this, and i'll let you know how incredibly delicious it was, and how many clogged arteries I suffered through while eating it


----------



## LordManhattan (Feb 1, 2012)

Can't wait! Remember to take pics of the beast, AND a video from the emergency room.


----------



## matrix0886 (Feb 1, 2012)

LordManhattan said:


> Can't wait! Remember to take pics of the beast, AND a video from the emergency room.

Click to collapse



Will do. I have an HD, 1080p camcorder, so you can see my stomach being pumped in high definition


----------



## mrrick (Feb 1, 2012)

*just because nobody understands you, doesn't make you an artist..


----------



## Yuhfhrh (Feb 1, 2012)

DirkGently said:


> I found it in one second. What do i win?

Click to collapse



I found it at first glance too... Hmm I don't get it!

Sent from my Nexus One using xda premium


----------



## matrix0886 (Feb 1, 2012)

Yuhfhrh said:


> I found it at first glance too... Hmm I don't get it!
> 
> Sent from my Nexus One using xda premium

Click to collapse



Yeah, I immediately noticed the one of the rows was shorter than all the others...big giveaway that the C was obviously in that row, lol.


----------



## mrrick (Feb 1, 2012)

*just because nobody understands you, doesn't make you an artist..


----------



## coolsandie (Feb 1, 2012)




----------



## mulletcutter (Feb 1, 2012)

coolsandie said:


>

Click to collapse



Its in sand land...so I'm sure the guns work


----------



## coolsandie (Feb 1, 2012)

mulletcutter said:


> Its in sand land...so I'm sure the guns work

Click to collapse



Well, I guess that car takes a lot of speed cams. But no worries, it maybe the car of Arab Prince.


----------



## RinZo (Feb 1, 2012)




----------



## orb3000 (Feb 1, 2012)

Don´t ask...


----------



## LordManhattan (Feb 1, 2012)




----------



## mrrick (Feb 1, 2012)

My new sidekick. 








It's replacing this bad boy,  after 4yrs of loyal service. 








Decided to treat myself today for no particular reason.  Made me feel so pretty.  Must be why women love shopping.. 

*just because nobody understands you, doesn't make you an artist..


----------



## jj03 (Feb 1, 2012)

the dude abides...


----------



## conantroutman (Feb 1, 2012)

I  don't spend nearly enough time in this thread anymore....

I'm bringing back Dirk's massive breakfast....






For two reasons;

1; That god awful pizza abomination needs to be wiped from my memory...

2; I found out today that it's the product of an eatery in the town where I was born. Which is ironic because if I went back there to eat one it would most likely end up also being the town where I died.


Also this.........

http://www.bolgernow.com/blog/wp-content/uploads/2009/03/im-back-*****es.jpg


----------



## mrrick (Feb 1, 2012)

*just because nobody understands you, doesn't make you an artist..


----------



## LordManhattan (Feb 1, 2012)




----------



## conantroutman (Feb 1, 2012)

M_T_M said:


> My lunch today.....U JELLY?
> Shrimp and octopus soup with habanero pepper sauce with Horchata on the side ME GUSTA!!

Click to collapse


----------



## orb3000 (Feb 1, 2012)

*Lol*


----------



## .xxx. (Feb 1, 2012)

Isn't it true 

Sent from my HTC Wildfire using xda premium


----------



## TJBunch1228 (Feb 1, 2012)

Indeed, I read it wrong.


----------



## BeerChameleon (Feb 1, 2012)

M_T_M said:


> My lunch today.....U JELLY?
> Shrimp and octopus soup with habanero pepper sauce with Horchata on the side ME GUSTA!!

Click to collapse



EWWW!!!!!!!!!  

GROSS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BeerChameleon (Feb 1, 2012)

M_T_M said:


> You ignorant troll wannabe
> 
> Shrimp and octopus soup is teh bomb I tells ya!!!

Click to collapse


----------



## conantroutman (Feb 1, 2012)

Sent From My Fingers To Your Face.......


----------



## conantroutman (Feb 1, 2012)

M_T_M said:


> Must be an "English" thing
> 
> Trolololol

Click to collapse



A Scottish person would be offended by that.... 
Lemme go grab T_S.....  

Sent From My Fingers To Your Face.......


----------



## Archer (Feb 1, 2012)

conantroutman said:


> simbo.jpg

Click to collapse



Quite possibly one of the most used pics on the internet...






Do I sense another photoshop competition approaching?


----------



## conantroutman (Feb 1, 2012)

Archer said:


> Quite possibly one of the most used pics on the internet...
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse




?? 
I'd genuinely never seen that one until about ten minutes ago..... 

iFail...   


I wish I was at a pc to make the inevitable xda developers (top box), off topic (bottom box)  version.... 






BTW,  I said bottom box....  LAWL.....  

Sent From My Fingers To Your Face.......


----------



## idavid_ (Feb 1, 2012)

Archer said:


> Quite possibly one of the most used pics on the internet...
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Did that few days ago... People can be seriously weird.

Sent from my broken HTC Sensation


----------



## LordManhattan (Feb 1, 2012)




----------



## jaszek (Feb 1, 2012)

I declare this the new contest. here is my submishun.


----------



## RinZo (Feb 2, 2012)




----------



## deliriousDroid (Feb 2, 2012)

jaszek said:


> I declare this the new contest. here is my submishun.

Click to collapse



I would have thanked you... If you spelled submission right


----------



## jaszek (Feb 2, 2012)

deliriousDroid said:


> I would have thanked you... If you spelled submission right

Click to collapse



You spelled it wrong.


----------



## deliriousDroid (Feb 2, 2012)

jaszek said:


> You spelled it wrong.

Click to collapse



Not according to me old dictionary.


----------



## jaszek (Feb 2, 2012)

deliriousDroid said:


> Not according to me old dictionary.

Click to collapse



What about the LOLCAT dictionary??


----------



## watt9493 (Feb 2, 2012)

-My life is a shooting range, people never change-


----------



## orb3000 (Feb 2, 2012)




----------



## LordManhattan (Feb 2, 2012)

Is that Skittle Vodka? Do i want that? Yes.

Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium


----------



## mrrick (Feb 2, 2012)

*just because nobody understands you, doesn't make you an artist..


----------



## Archer (Feb 2, 2012)




----------



## coolsandie (Feb 2, 2012)

----




----




----




----




----




----




----




----




----


----------



## Dirk (Feb 2, 2012)




----------



## conantroutman (Feb 2, 2012)

Sent From My Fingers To Your Face.......


----------



## k0sh (Feb 2, 2012)

Sent from my GT-P7500 using Tapatalk


----------



## Archer (Feb 2, 2012)

It's been a while, but we should never forget Tanagra...


----------



## mrrick (Feb 2, 2012)

*just because nobody understands you, doesn't make you an artist..


----------



## conantroutman (Feb 2, 2012)




----------



## darkpunk1 (Feb 2, 2012)

Sent from my GT-S5830 using XDA Premium App


----------



## The El Guapo (Feb 2, 2012)

darkpunk1 said:


> Sent from my GT-S5830 using XDA Premium App

Click to collapse


----------



## orb3000 (Feb 2, 2012)




----------



## Dirk (Feb 2, 2012)

orb3000 said:


>

Click to collapse



Video here:

http://www.wimp.com/flyingpeople/


----------



## orb3000 (Feb 2, 2012)




----------



## RinZo (Feb 2, 2012)




----------



## NotATreoFan (Feb 2, 2012)

RinZo said:


>

Click to collapse



I don't care how much you love Star Wars, but anyone doing this to their dog needs to be drug out in the street and beat with lightsaber.


----------



## mrrick (Feb 3, 2012)

*just because nobody understands you, doesn't make you an artist..


----------



## RinZo (Feb 3, 2012)

NotATreoFan said:


> I don't care how much you love Star Wars, but anyone doing this to their dog needs to be drug out in the street and beat with lightsaber.

Click to collapse



That dog does look quite sad doesn't it.  Found that on a website called this is why im broke or something


----------



## jaszek (Feb 3, 2012)

That dog is from the VW ad.


----------



## .xxx. (Feb 3, 2012)

Sent from my HTC Wildfire using xda premium


----------



## .xxx. (Feb 3, 2012)

no offense 

Sent from my HTC Wildfire using xda premium


----------



## Shivammcool (Feb 3, 2012)

Guys...what about the contest...you know....the simba contest?

Sent from my Nexus S using XDA App


----------



## dexter93 (Feb 3, 2012)

Shivammcool said:


> Guys...what about the contest...you know....the simba contest?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus S using XDA App

Click to collapse



where's your submission?


----------



## jaszek (Feb 3, 2012)

Shivammcool said:


> Guys...what about the contest...you know....the simba contest?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus S using XDA App

Click to collapse



I think I won


----------



## RinZo (Feb 3, 2012)




----------



## dexter93 (Feb 3, 2012)

RinZo said:


>

Click to collapse



rinzo! you just found my next birthday present!


----------



## RinZo (Feb 3, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> rinzo! you just found my next birthday present!

Click to collapse



yes! it should be in the mail soon


----------



## dexter93 (Feb 3, 2012)

RinZo said:


> yes! it should be in the mail soon

Click to collapse



thanks man.. you are so good! that will be awesome


----------



## the_scotsman (Feb 3, 2012)




----------



## dexter93 (Feb 3, 2012)

the_scotsman said:


>

Click to collapse


  lol


----------



## the_scotsman (Feb 3, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> lol

Click to collapse



The road one is epic....an amazing illusion...at first I thought WTF, that's one steep hill!!


----------



## dexter93 (Feb 3, 2012)

the_scotsman said:


> The road one is epic....an amazing illusion...at first I thought WTF, that's one steep hill!!

Click to collapse



yeah! i still cant find out whats happening in that pic


----------



## the_scotsman (Feb 3, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> yeah! i still cant find out whats happening in that pic

Click to collapse



lol 

The road just widens for the tolls, there's no inclines, it just looks like there is


----------



## dexter93 (Feb 3, 2012)

the_scotsman said:


> lol
> 
> The road just widens for the tolls, there's no inclines, it just looks like there is

Click to collapse


   
just saw it


----------



## orb3000 (Feb 3, 2012)




----------



## dexter93 (Feb 3, 2012)

orb3000 said:


>

Click to collapse



Now that's a keeper 

Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio using XDA App


----------



## orb3000 (Feb 3, 2012)




----------



## TJBunch1228 (Feb 3, 2012)

orb3000 said:


>

Click to collapse



If cotton takes a few months to breakdown and paper takes a few months to breakdown how to cigarette butts last forever???

Sent from my SGH-T989 using XDA App


----------



## mrrick (Feb 3, 2012)

TJBunch1228 said:


> If cotton takes a few months to breakdown and paper takes a few months to breakdown how to cigarette butts last forever???
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T989 using XDA App

Click to collapse



The tar. 

*just because nobody understands you, doesn't make you an artist..


----------



## orb3000 (Feb 3, 2012)

*Those who are up to date will understand it*


----------



## adelmundo (Feb 3, 2012)

For the Star Wars fans


----------



## adelmundo (Feb 3, 2012)




----------



## coolsandie (Feb 3, 2012)

----




----




----




----




----




----




----




----


----------



## Dirk (Feb 3, 2012)




----------



## dexter93 (Feb 3, 2012)

Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio using XDA App


----------



## RinZo (Feb 3, 2012)




----------



## dexter93 (Feb 3, 2012)

RinZo said:


>

Click to collapse



Epic!

Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio using XDA App


----------



## RinZo (Feb 3, 2012)

---------- Post added at 06:33 AM ---------- Previous post was at 06:24 AM ----------







---------- Post added at 07:13 AM ---------- Previous post was at 06:33 AM ----------







---------- Post added at 08:10 AM ---------- Previous post was at 07:13 AM ----------


----------



## coolsandie (Feb 3, 2012)

----




----




----


----------



## Dirk (Feb 3, 2012)




----------



## LordManhattan (Feb 3, 2012)




----------



## Archer (Feb 3, 2012)

LordManhattan said:


>

Click to collapse



He's got 2 hands. Fail. 

Sent from my GT-P1000 using Tapatalk


----------



## orb3000 (Feb 3, 2012)




----------



## Dirk (Feb 3, 2012)

coolsandie said:


>

Click to collapse


----------



## mrrick (Feb 4, 2012)

*just because nobody understands you, doesn't make you an artist..


----------



## orb3000 (Feb 4, 2012)




----------



## mrrick (Feb 4, 2012)

See edit below:

*just because nobody understands you, doesn't make you an artist..


----------



## mrrick (Feb 4, 2012)

Edit: felt this pic warrants its own post. 







*just because nobody understands you, doesn't make you an artist..


----------



## Woody (Feb 4, 2012)

*Mortgage Crisis*

The mortgage crisis has many people upside down on their mortgages, but I bet they weren't thinking of this when they coined that phrase.  View attachment 886569


But then there is backwoods ingenuity to the whole problem.
View attachment 886570


----------



## mrrick (Feb 4, 2012)

Mod edit: pic removed due to religious connotations.


Edit: u still laughed tho.   I know u didz.. Also, that dog is playing with a praying mantis.. ^

*just because nobody understands you, doesn't make you an artist..


----------



## mrrick (Feb 4, 2012)

*just because nobody understands you, doesn't make you an artist..


----------



## dexter93 (Feb 4, 2012)

mrrick said:


> *just because nobody understands you, doesn't make you an artist..

Click to collapse



wtf did i just read?


----------



## jaszek (Feb 4, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> wtf did i just read?

Click to collapse



Did you ever watch the prince of bel_air?


----------



## dexter93 (Feb 4, 2012)

jaszek said:


> Did you ever watch the prince of bel_air?

Click to collapse



sure... but hadnt seen it like that ^^ before..


----------



## orb3000 (Feb 4, 2012)

*Y U Mad?*


----------



## dexter93 (Feb 4, 2012)




----------



## mrrick (Feb 4, 2012)

*why even eat corn?


----------



## LordManhattan (Feb 4, 2012)




----------



## dexter93 (Feb 4, 2012)

New meme contest!
Heres the original pic





Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio using XDA App


----------



## LordManhattan (Feb 4, 2012)




----------



## dexter93 (Feb 4, 2012)

lmao

212322321232313


----------



## mrrick (Feb 4, 2012)

*why even eat corn?


----------



## LordManhattan (Feb 4, 2012)




----------



## orb3000 (Feb 4, 2012)




----------



## Dirk (Feb 4, 2012)

*Nerds have this:*


----------



## orb3000 (Feb 4, 2012)

Oh! I´m in love now



DirkGently said:


>

Click to collapse




---------------------
Oops!


----------



## Dirk (Feb 4, 2012)

orb3000 said:


> Oh! I´m in love now

Click to collapse



Join the back of the queue buddy!


----------



## dexter93 (Feb 4, 2012)

DirkGently said:


> Join the back of the queue buddy!

Click to collapse



And that's all husams fault 

Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio using XDA App


----------



## Dirk (Feb 4, 2012)

*A couple of quick and dirty shots:*

Taken outside my door.


----------



## dexter93 (Feb 4, 2012)

DirkGently said:


> Taken outside my door.

Click to collapse



Im sooo jelly .. here it snowed only for 2 days and it melted right away 

Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio using XDA App


----------



## husam666 (Feb 5, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> And that's all husams fault
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio using XDA App

Click to collapse



Mine?
It's Dirks pic, I only bumped it once


----------



## dexter93 (Feb 5, 2012)

husam666 said:


> Mine?
> It's Dirks pic, I only bumped it once

Click to collapse



Really? I thought you posted that first  
Anyway it was long ago... I might not remember well 

Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio using XDA App


----------



## orb3000 (Feb 5, 2012)




----------



## mulletcutter (Feb 5, 2012)

orb3000 said:


>

Click to collapse



Its like 70f here


----------



## LordManhattan (Feb 5, 2012)

OK, since you want to talk about the weather, here are some of the coldest temperatures ever recorded on earth. 

*- Asia:*-68 °C (-90 °F) (Verkhoyansk, Russia)

*- North America:* -66.1 °C (-87 °F) (North Ice, Greenland - yes it's part of it)

*- Europe:* -58.1 °C (-72.6°F) (Ust' Shchugor, Russia)

*- South America:* -39 °C (-38 °F) (Valle de los Patos Superior, San Juan, Argentina)

*- Africa:* -24 °C (-11 °F) (Ifrane, Morocco)

*- Oceania* -25.6 °C (-14.1 °F) (Ranfurly, Central Otago, New Zealand)

*- Central America and Caribbean Islands:* -11.5 °C (11.3 °F) (Olintepeque, Guatemala)

*- Antarctica:* -89.2 °C (-128.6 °F) (Vostok Station) *OMG!*


----------



## mulletcutter (Feb 5, 2012)

California, 134f  57c, July 10, 1913 - Greenland Ranch - elevation -178


----------



## mrrick (Feb 5, 2012)

*why even eat corn?


----------



## LordManhattan (Feb 5, 2012)

mulletcutter said:


> California, 134f  57c, July 10, 1913 - Greenland Ranch - elevation -178

Click to collapse



Ouch! Sad enough that's only the second highest recorded. Sorry! 

The winner is, with 57.8 °C (136.0 °F), 'Aziziya, Libya. You almost got it Greenland Ranch, almost!


----------



## mulletcutter (Feb 5, 2012)

LordManhattan said:


> Ouch! Sad enough that's only the second highest recorded. Sorry!
> 
> The winner is, with 57.8 °C (136.0 °F), 'Aziziya, Libya. You almost got it Greenland Ranch, almost!

Click to collapse



Damn u Dawson...2 degrees


----------



## Archer (Feb 5, 2012)

Snow!


----------



## Dirk (Feb 5, 2012)

Archer said:


> Snow!

Click to collapse



Welcome to the party, pal! 

I've just finished shovelling the paths around the house and the driveway. My good deed of the day year.


----------



## mrrick (Feb 5, 2012)

*why even eat corn?


----------



## MaBlo (Feb 5, 2012)

DirkGently said:


> Welcome to the party, pal!
> 
> I've just finished shovelling the paths around the house and the driveway. My good deed of the day year.

Click to collapse



Yeah me to, well around my house at least. I ain't doing it for my godforsaken neighbours. At least it's getting warmer, only -5c today.

Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda premium


----------



## conantroutman (Feb 5, 2012)

mrrick said:


> *why even eat corn?

Click to collapse


----------



## mrrick (Feb 5, 2012)

conantroutman said:


>

Click to collapse








*why even eat corn?


----------



## conantroutman (Feb 5, 2012)

mrrick said:


> *why even eat corn?

Click to collapse


----------



## mrrick (Feb 5, 2012)

conantroutman said:


>

Click to collapse








*why even eat corn?


----------



## conantroutman (Feb 5, 2012)

Sent From My Fingers To Your Face.......


----------



## orb3000 (Feb 5, 2012)




----------



## watt9493 (Feb 5, 2012)

Auto Show today. 

-My life is a shooting range, people never change-


----------



## MaBlo (Feb 5, 2012)

Found some old pics of a spider I caught in our apartment a few years back.



Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda premium


----------



## gplock (Feb 5, 2012)

^ wolf spider....... V black widow (jinx) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Sent from my MB525 using XDA App


----------



## orb3000 (Feb 6, 2012)




----------



## mrrick (Feb 6, 2012)

*why even eat corn?


----------



## LordManhattan (Feb 6, 2012)

Not an image or gif, but i'm laughing so hard right now! Some of you have probably seen it, but i just have to share it with you.






Alan, Alan, Alan, ALAN, AL!, Alan...!


----------



## mulletcutter (Feb 6, 2012)

LordManhattan said:


> Not an image or gif, but i'm laughing so hard right now! Some of you have probably seen it, but i just have to share it with you.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



whahahaha alan...the giraffes might have a fracture


----------



## RinZo (Feb 6, 2012)

LordManhattan said:


> Not an image or gif, but i'm laughing so hard right now! Some of you have probably seen it, but i just have to share it with you.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I liked the chipmunk beatbox the best


----------



## LordManhattan (Feb 6, 2012)

LOL, yeah he's awesome, but the rodent just kills me


----------



## orb3000 (Feb 6, 2012)




----------



## mrrick (Feb 6, 2012)

*why even eat corn?


----------



## deliriousDroid (Feb 6, 2012)

mrrick said:


> *why even eat corn?

Click to collapse



I wish the picture was better quality


----------



## dexter93 (Feb 6, 2012)

deliriousDroid said:


> I wish the picture was better quality

Click to collapse









Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio using XDA App


----------



## Archer (Feb 6, 2012)

My friend thinks this is photoshopped.  I don't see it.


----------



## Dirk (Feb 6, 2012)

Archer said:


> My friend thinks this is photoshopped.  I don't see it.

Click to collapse



Seems legit!


----------



## dexter93 (Feb 6, 2012)

DirkGently said:


> Seems legit!

Click to collapse



That's exactly  what I though!  Your friend must be blind 

Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio using XDA App


----------



## .xxx. (Feb 6, 2012)

LOL ... cant stop laughing


----------



## Archer (Feb 6, 2012)

Yin yang, explained in nyan terms..

There was once a great civilisation.  It was ruled justly by the great King and his Queen, and the whole nation was blessed with peace and good fortune.  There was one problem, however.  They were overrun by cats...






In a bold move, the King decided to rid the nation of the foul cats once and for all, so he sent in the dogs!






After a while, however, the dogs were running things and the King and Queen were even more unhappy.  So they called in the great lions!






Things were good, for a while, but then the lions became the masters and everyone feared for their lives.  There was only one thing the King could do.  He called in the elephants!






The elephants did indeed rid the once great nation of the lions, stamping on the ones that would not leave, but they came with a price.  They were so large that they were destroying the city.  The King thought long and hard and then called in.... the mice!






The mice scared the elephants away immediately, but then they overrun the whole nation.  They were too fast and small to catch, and there was only one thing the King could think to do to rid them of the foul vermin.  He had to bring back...






And rinse and repeat.  Nyan-nyang!!


----------



## Dirk (Feb 6, 2012)

While we're all here, i'd just like to remind everyone that you just lost the game.

That is all.


----------



## mrrick (Feb 6, 2012)

Archer said:


> My friend thinks this is photoshopped.  I don't see it.

Click to collapse



If you look closely,  the sun seems a bit off.. 

*why even eat corn?


----------



## Dirk (Feb 6, 2012)

mrrick said:


> If you look closely,  the sun seems a bit off..
> 
> *why even eat corn?

Click to collapse



Now that you've said it i can definitely see some pixels that look shopped. Professional job though, hard to spot.


----------



## Dirk (Feb 6, 2012)




----------



## mulletcutter (Feb 6, 2012)

DirkGently said:


>

Click to collapse



From the picture it looks like a military base


----------



## Dirk (Feb 6, 2012)

mulletcutter said:


> From the picture it looks like a military base

Click to collapse



Sorry, forgot the link:

http://maps.google.co.uk/maps?hl=en...7.783699&sspn=0.00204,0.004506&gl=uk&t=h&z=19


----------



## dexter93 (Feb 6, 2012)

DirkGently said:


> Sorry, forgot the link:
> 
> http://maps.google.co.uk/maps?hl=en...7.783699&sspn=0.00204,0.004506&gl=uk&t=h&z=19

Click to collapse


 Batman is Japanese


----------



## husam666 (Feb 6, 2012)

just some creatures found after tsunami


----------



## Archer (Feb 6, 2012)




----------



## mulletcutter (Feb 6, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> Batman is Japanese

Click to collapse



No kadena is a air force base, so American. I was stationed there and didn't hear anything about that.


----------



## LordManhattan (Feb 6, 2012)




----------



## pmnxis (Feb 6, 2012)

*My Arcade Controller 's button*

popn music controller


----------



## orb3000 (Feb 6, 2012)




----------



## mrrick (Feb 6, 2012)

*why even eat corn?


----------



## AJGO23 (Feb 6, 2012)

mrrick said:


> *why even eat corn?

Click to collapse



My childhood has been forever scarred.

Sent from my thingy-ma-bob


----------



## orb3000 (Feb 6, 2012)

[/url][/IMG]


----------



## orb3000 (Feb 7, 2012)




----------



## mrrick (Feb 7, 2012)

*why even eat corn?


----------



## conantroutman (Feb 7, 2012)

It's Cartman...  






Sent From My Fingers To Your Face.......


----------



## orb3000 (Feb 7, 2012)




----------



## Aust S5 (Feb 7, 2012)

sent from Grey Skull


----------



## super_turbo (Feb 7, 2012)

Sent from HTC Desire


----------



## Aust S5 (Feb 7, 2012)

sent from Grey Skull


----------



## super_turbo (Feb 7, 2012)

mprou said:


>

Click to collapse



what the name of the movie? (image 2)


----------



## orb3000 (Feb 7, 2012)

That brand is one of the worst Tequila brands



super_turbo said:


> Sent from HTC Desire

Click to collapse




--------------------


----------



## orb3000 (Feb 7, 2012)




----------



## LordManhattan (Feb 7, 2012)




----------



## Aust S5 (Feb 7, 2012)

sent from Grey Skull


----------



## LordManhattan (Feb 7, 2012)




----------



## Aust S5 (Feb 7, 2012)

sent from Grey Skull


----------



## mrrick (Feb 7, 2012)

*why even eat corn?


----------



## LordManhattan (Feb 8, 2012)

mrrick said:


> *why even eat corn?

Click to collapse



I found his great grandson


----------



## boborone (Feb 8, 2012)

M_T_M said:


> My lunch today.....U JELLY?
> Shrimp and octopus soup with habanero pepper sauce with Horchata on the side ME GUSTA!!

Click to collapse



Where did you find that? Holy hell I want to try some.


----------



## watt9493 (Feb 8, 2012)

boborone said:


> Where did you find that? Holy hell I want to try some.

Click to collapse



The legend is back!

Sent from my DesireHD using Tapatalk


----------



## jaszek (Feb 8, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> The legend is back!
> 
> Sent from my DesireHD using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Must've been a long hangover. lol


----------



## boborone (Feb 8, 2012)

Just been chilling






Lost myself for a while











See what I did there

But now I'm taking a break from a Big Bang Theory marathon with my girl.






---------- Post added at 09:47 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:46 PM ----------

how yall been


----------



## mrrick (Feb 8, 2012)

*why even eat corn?


----------



## Rolex81 (Feb 8, 2012)

Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda premium


----------



## Archer (Feb 8, 2012)

This is how I feel


----------



## conantroutman (Feb 8, 2012)

Sent From My Fingers To Your Face.......


----------



## xaccers (Feb 8, 2012)

Archer said:


> This is how I feel

Click to collapse



Sending you bucket loads of sympathy mate!


----------



## husam666 (Feb 8, 2012)




----------



## super_turbo (Feb 8, 2012)




----------



## super_turbo (Feb 8, 2012)

Sent from HTC Desire


----------



## Dirk (Feb 8, 2012)

*Recognise this guy?*


----------



## LordManhattan (Feb 8, 2012)

That nose is... just marvelous! I want to put things in it.


----------



## Dirk (Feb 8, 2012)

It's Brian from the Photoshop contest! Now internet sensation obviously!


----------



## husam666 (Feb 8, 2012)

edit: never mind


----------



## orb3000 (Feb 8, 2012)




----------



## conantroutman (Feb 8, 2012)

Sent From My Fingers To Your Face.......


----------



## LordManhattan (Feb 8, 2012)

conantroutman said:


> Sent From My Fingers To Your Face.......

Click to collapse



Get it? Get it?


----------



## xaccers (Feb 8, 2012)

M_T_M said:


>

Click to collapse



Well they always said American's don't get it, looks like they were right


----------



## Dirk (Feb 8, 2012)

conantroutman said:


> Big Brother.jpg
> Sent From My Fingers To Your Face.......

Click to collapse



That's disturbing. I can hear him turning in his grave.



LordManhattan said:


> Get it? Get it?

Click to collapse



Very good!


----------



## Archer (Feb 8, 2012)

LordManhattan said:


> Get it? Get it?

Click to collapse



It took a few seconds.  Very nice 

Love this.


----------



## watt9493 (Feb 8, 2012)

If anyone knows who this is or why its funny, you get all teh interwebs and a cookie.





Sent from my DesireHD using Tapatalk


----------



## LordManhattan (Feb 8, 2012)

Never seen him before. I need to know who this dude is.


----------



## xaccers (Feb 8, 2012)




----------



## husam666 (Feb 8, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> If anyone knows who this is or why its funny, you get all teh interwebs and a cookie.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I remember hearing that line somewhere, don't know where


----------



## BeerChameleon (Feb 8, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> If anyone knows who this is or why its funny, you get all teh interwebs and a cookie.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



This guy:

Vincent Bennett??  


But i don't know y its funny...


----------



## xaccers (Feb 8, 2012)




----------



## husam666 (Feb 8, 2012)




----------



## LordManhattan (Feb 8, 2012)




----------



## YZ (Feb 8, 2012)

Forever alone


----------



## mrrick (Feb 9, 2012)

*why even eat corn?


----------



## orb3000 (Feb 9, 2012)




----------



## watt9493 (Feb 9, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> This guy:
> 
> Vincent Bennett??
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



In his song cthulhu he says "call me Vince one more time I'm gonna rip your fu¢**** head off"

Sent from my DesireHD using Tapatalk


----------



## NotATreoFan (Feb 9, 2012)




----------



## conantroutman (Feb 9, 2012)

Sent From My Fingers To Your Face.......


----------



## mrrick (Feb 9, 2012)

*why even eat corn?


----------



## Archer (Feb 9, 2012)




----------



## husam666 (Feb 9, 2012)

Mr.Clown has some explanation to do to that woman's husband


----------



## Intratech (Feb 9, 2012)




----------



## Dirk (Feb 9, 2012)




----------



## mrrick (Feb 9, 2012)

*signed


----------



## Mr. Clown (Feb 9, 2012)

husam666 said:


> Mr.Clown has some explanation to do to that woman's husband

Click to collapse



...College parties? Since I don't remember a thing


----------



## mrrick (Feb 9, 2012)

*signed


----------



## orb3000 (Feb 9, 2012)




----------



## LordManhattan (Feb 9, 2012)




----------



## Dirk (Feb 9, 2012)




----------



## BeerChameleon (Feb 9, 2012)

orb3000 said:


>

Click to collapse





I just started watching The River Yesterday and that part is so creepy!!!! 

Pretty creepy show so far as it just aired on tuesday 

---------- Post added at 11:13 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:10 AM ----------




watt9493 said:


> In his song cthulhu he says "call me Vince one more time I'm gonna rip your fu¢**** head off"
> 
> Sent from my DesireHD using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



I just Image google searched it


----------



## orb3000 (Feb 9, 2012)




----------



## orb3000 (Feb 9, 2012)




----------



## jaszek (Feb 9, 2012)

Ignore the top. Must be a bad driver for the ics miui rom.







Sent from my iPhone 6GS using Tapatalk.


----------



## conantroutman (Feb 9, 2012)

jaszek said:


> Ignore the top. Must be a bad driver for the ics miui rom.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Nothing to do with drivers.
That portion of the image was stolen your dodgy rom and sent to chinese data miners...


----------



## jaszek (Feb 9, 2012)

conantroutman said:


> Nothing to do with drivers.
> That portion of the image was stolen your dodgy rom and sent to chinese data miners...

Click to collapse



Thank god for Chuck Norris (or I should thank Chuck Norris for Chuck Norris) for saving the rest of the pic.


----------



## LordManhattan (Feb 9, 2012)




----------



## the_scotsman (Feb 9, 2012)

LordManhattan said:


>

Click to collapse



OMG that's gold! LOL


----------



## LordManhattan (Feb 9, 2012)




----------



## mrrick (Feb 10, 2012)

*signed


----------



## orb3000 (Feb 10, 2012)




----------



## jaszek (Feb 10, 2012)

I know I've posted this before. But I have to do it again.


----------



## conantroutman (Feb 10, 2012)

Sent From My Fingers To Your Face.......


----------



## LordManhattan (Feb 10, 2012)

Re-post or not, still awesome.


----------



## orb3000 (Feb 10, 2012)




----------



## mrrick (Feb 10, 2012)

Oh man..  It's been so long since I've had some spicy ****! 







*signed


----------



## orb3000 (Feb 10, 2012)

LOL



mrrick said:


>

Click to collapse



----------------


----------



## orb3000 (Feb 10, 2012)

No comments...


----------



## LordManhattan (Feb 10, 2012)

LOL! Good combo!

Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium


----------



## matrix0886 (Feb 10, 2012)

LordManhattan said:


> LOL! Good combo!
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Agreed. However, I do think it is missing one thing...a strip club  Aint nuttin sexier than a big ol gal with only a few teeth and tattered hair shakin her low hangin.....her.......her low hangin.............*BLUGkljhkjsadfkjlhkjhsadfkjhkjh* sorry...just got the image of what I was describing and couldn't hold my stomach


----------



## Dirk (Feb 10, 2012)

The other 12 'Realities of Romantic Relationships in Chart Form' here:

http://www.cracked.com/photoplasty_315_14-realities-romantic-relationships-in-chart-form/


----------



## trell959 (Feb 10, 2012)

Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda premium


----------



## mrrick (Feb 10, 2012)

*signed


----------



## boborone (Feb 10, 2012)




----------



## LordManhattan (Feb 10, 2012)




----------



## NotATreoFan (Feb 10, 2012)

I still remember when one of those blades went through the pad of my middle finger and came out the nail. Didn't hurt until I pulled it out.


----------



## orb3000 (Feb 10, 2012)




----------



## coolsandie (Feb 11, 2012)

----




----




 --> Vijay Mallya at Goa, India
----




- Arnold and Stallone finally United !! B-)
----




----




----


----------



## Rolex81 (Feb 11, 2012)

Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda premium


----------



## mrrick (Feb 11, 2012)

The B.I.C. 





*signed


----------



## coolsandie (Feb 11, 2012)

---




---




---




---


----------



## matrix0886 (Feb 11, 2012)




----------



## coolsandie (Feb 11, 2012)




----------



## matrix0886 (Feb 11, 2012)

^^^ can't say I disagree


----------



## Dirk (Feb 11, 2012)




----------



## mrrick (Feb 11, 2012)

Yes
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*signed


----------



## Aust S5 (Feb 11, 2012)

sent from Grey Skull


----------



## Archer (Feb 11, 2012)




----------



## orb3000 (Feb 11, 2012)




----------



## estxxas (Feb 11, 2012)

Learning my way around Eclipse and modified Protips for funsies...


----------



## Babydollll (Feb 11, 2012)

Xda app: ffffffffuuuuuuuuuuuu
Wasn't me!! I didn't do it!


----------



## Babydollll (Feb 11, 2012)

(tapatalk app to that rescue!)

Sent from my HTC_Amaze_4G using Tapatalk


----------



## MacaronyMax (Feb 11, 2012)

estxxas said:


> Learning my way around Eclipse and modified Protips for funsies...

Click to collapse



I like the idea ;D 

Imma do that xD


----------



## RinZo (Feb 11, 2012)




----------



## NotATreoFan (Feb 11, 2012)

RinZo said:


> ...enormous pic snip...

Click to collapse



The only one I don't recognize is the 2nd one.


----------



## RinZo (Feb 11, 2012)

NotATreoFan said:


> The only one I don't recognize is the 2nd one.

Click to collapse



debbie harry


----------



## LordManhattan (Feb 11, 2012)




----------



## Mr. Clown (Feb 11, 2012)

Who is someone famous ..


----------



## RinZo (Feb 11, 2012)




----------



## orb3000 (Feb 11, 2012)




----------



## Z!GZA!G (Feb 11, 2012)

Not really a picture but this is a video from a recent basketball game i played
*THIS IS HILARIOUS. EXTREMELY FUNNY!!!*



NATF Edit: FTFY


----------



## xaccers (Feb 11, 2012)

RinZo said:


> debbie harry

Click to collapse


----------



## orb3000 (Feb 11, 2012)

*Have a seat*


----------



## TravisBean (Feb 12, 2012)

Here she is, for all the world to see, saved $200 and pulled it myself, 
my rotten tooth..............


----------



## estxxas (Feb 12, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Xda app: ffffffffuuuuuuuuuuuu
> Wasn't me!! I didn't do it!

Click to collapse






MacaronyMax said:


> I like the idea ;D
> 
> Imma do that xD

Click to collapse



Yeah, it's just some simple array edits, but it made my introduction Eclipse fun. I'm gonna start off playing with all the available code on the interwebs and maybe, just MAYBE, I'll learn how stuff works.

---------- Post added at 10:59 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:56 PM ----------




TravisBean said:


> Here she is, for all the world to see, saved $200 and pulled it myself,
> my rotten tooth..............

Click to collapse



You, sir, are more of a man than I'll ever be.


----------



## mrrick (Feb 12, 2012)

*signed


----------



## LordManhattan (Feb 12, 2012)

TravisBean said:


> Here she is, for all the world to see, saved $200 and pulled it myself,
> my rotten tooth..............

Click to collapse



That is... quite disgusting 

Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium


----------



## mrrick (Feb 12, 2012)

*signed


----------



## xaccers (Feb 12, 2012)

TravisBean said:


> Here she is, for all the world to see, saved $200 and pulled it myself,
> my rotten tooth..............

Click to collapse



Thank goodness for the NHS!
Had my rotten wisdom tooth extracted under valium for free


----------



## mrrick (Feb 12, 2012)

*signed


----------



## KennyJoe69 (Feb 12, 2012)

My first screenshot! 

Sent from my ADR6400L using XDA App


----------



## mrrick (Feb 12, 2012)

*signed


----------



## watt9493 (Feb 12, 2012)

Not enough snow!

Sent from my ADR6300 using Tapatalk


----------



## orb3000 (Feb 12, 2012)




----------



## Babydollll (Feb 12, 2012)

Pipsqueak said I should post this here....so........

Wasn't me!! I didn't do it!


----------



## LordManhattan (Feb 12, 2012)

I don't even...











---------- Post added at 08:33 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:29 PM ----------



This one is just too good.


----------



## orb3000 (Feb 12, 2012)




----------



## mrrick (Feb 12, 2012)

*signed


----------



## idavid_ (Feb 12, 2012)

Sent from my broken HTC Sensation


----------



## MaBlo (Feb 12, 2012)

Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda premium


----------



## estxxas (Feb 13, 2012)

mrrick said:


> *signed

Click to collapse



That's nuckin futs!


----------



## boborone (Feb 13, 2012)

orb3000 said:


> Superfly.pic
> [/IMG]

Click to collapse



Hahahaha

+my sig goes here+


----------



## mrrick (Feb 13, 2012)

*signed


----------



## themacman1000 (Feb 13, 2012)

Oh yeah? Well you sent your spam to the wrong person! If it had said HTC needs testers for their next phone, I might've done it.  

Sent from my HTC Intruder


----------



## Dirk (Feb 13, 2012)




----------



## LordManhattan (Feb 13, 2012)

themacman1000 said:


> Oh yeah? Well you sent your spam to the wrong person! If it had said HTC needs testers for their next phone, I might've done it.
> 
> Sent from my HTC Intruder

Click to collapse



If it said HTC, nobody would respond 

---------- Post added at 02:52 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:36 PM ----------


----------



## mrrick (Feb 13, 2012)

*signed


----------



## orb3000 (Feb 13, 2012)




----------



## LordManhattan (Feb 13, 2012)

He just broke every single rule out there.


----------



## juzz86 (Feb 13, 2012)

A little earlier today, for giggles 






Cool spider I found at work


----------



## conantroutman (Feb 13, 2012)

I need this in my life........ 








m1l4droid said:


>

Click to collapse


----------



## LordManhattan (Feb 13, 2012)

conantroutman said:


> I need this in my life........

Click to collapse



I'll admit that i don't know what that is, but _damn_ that's one sexy piece of tech.


----------



## Sine. (Feb 13, 2012)




----------



## RinZo (Feb 13, 2012)

LordManhattan said:


> I'll admit that i don't know what that is, but _damn_ that's one sexy piece of tech.

Click to collapse



I think thats a playstation controller


----------



## conantroutman (Feb 13, 2012)

LordManhattan said:


> I'll admit that i don't know what that is, but _damn_ that's one sexy piece of tech.

Click to collapse



It's an audio interface... that's besides the point though as it looks so good I'd throw it on a giant gold chain and rock that ****..... liek a baws....



RinZo said:


> I think thats a playstation controller

Click to collapse



trolololol.... very good....


----------



## Dirk (Feb 13, 2012)

m1l4droid said:


>

Click to collapse



Dude! 

Really good to have you back man.


----------



## RinZo (Feb 13, 2012)

---------- Post added at 09:16 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:15 AM ----------


----------



## LordManhattan (Feb 13, 2012)

LOL! I've totally forgotten about you!  Banned eh? Why?


----------



## orb3000 (Feb 13, 2012)




----------



## coolsandie (Feb 13, 2012)

*Believe it or not, its a Painting!*


----------



## Dirk (Feb 13, 2012)

coolsandie said:


>

Click to collapse



Beautiful!


----------



## orb3000 (Feb 13, 2012)




----------



## careless_monkey (Feb 13, 2012)

Oh wow! That's very real.


----------



## orb3000 (Feb 13, 2012)

Charging mobile with wood?


----------



## mrrick (Feb 13, 2012)

orb3000 said:


> Charging mobile with wood?

Click to collapse






I have a couple of these little guys. Would love to find a turbine to work with it to be able to plug in a lamp or charge my phone or sonething. Not that I probably ever would. But, why not, right? 

And this too.. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





edit: ugh :/
*signed


----------



## TJBunch1228 (Feb 14, 2012)

Sent from my SGH-T989 using XDA App


----------



## orb3000 (Feb 14, 2012)




----------



## Sine. (Feb 14, 2012)




----------



## jaszek (Feb 14, 2012)

Bored looking though my photostream. Found this.





NY Planet by Jaszek PL, on Flickr


----------



## juzz86 (Feb 14, 2012)




----------



## conantroutman (Feb 14, 2012)

50 Sensational Snowmen...


----------



## juzz86 (Feb 14, 2012)

^ I love that Jabba man


----------



## Dirk (Feb 14, 2012)




----------



## Archer (Feb 14, 2012)




----------



## mrrick (Feb 14, 2012)

*signed


----------



## Sine. (Feb 14, 2012)




----------



## Dirk (Feb 14, 2012)




----------



## NotATreoFan (Feb 14, 2012)

juzz86 said:


> Cool spider I found at work

Click to collapse



KILL IT WITH FIRE!!!!!!!! Ahhhhh!!!!!!!


----------



## juzz86 (Feb 14, 2012)

NotATreoFan said:


> KILL IT WITH FIRE!!!!!!!! Ahhhhh!!!!!!!

Click to collapse



Got 'im.


----------



## mrrick (Feb 14, 2012)

*signed


----------



## husam666 (Feb 14, 2012)

orb3000 said:


>

Click to collapse


----------



## LordManhattan (Feb 14, 2012)




----------



## jaszek (Feb 14, 2012)

DirkGently said:


>

Click to collapse



I came here with the intent to post that. I need to start waking up earlier.


----------



## trell959 (Feb 14, 2012)

Sent from my GT-I9100 using XDA Premium App


----------



## MacaronyMax (Feb 14, 2012)

trell959 said:


> Sent from my GT-I9100 using XDA Premium App

Click to collapse


----------



## NotATreoFan (Feb 14, 2012)

MacaronyMax said:


>

Click to collapse


----------



## Sine. (Feb 14, 2012)




----------



## LordManhattan (Feb 14, 2012)




----------



## Dirk (Feb 14, 2012)

LordManhattan said:


>

Click to collapse



That's stupid. Everybody knows you can't walk on a burning mass of superheated Plasma. You'd just sink!


----------



## conantroutman (Feb 14, 2012)

DirkGently said:


> That's stupid. Everybody knows you can't walk on a burning mass of superheated Plasma. You'd just sink!

Click to collapse



Get me Nasa on the dog n bone......
I'm willing to give it a go...........


----------



## LordManhattan (Feb 14, 2012)

DirkGently said:


> That's stupid. Everybody knows you can't walk on a burning mass of superheated Plasma. You'd just sink!

Click to collapse


----------



## NotATreoFan (Feb 14, 2012)

DirkGently said:


> That's stupid. Everybody knows you can't walk on a burning mass of superheated Plasma. You'd just sink!

Click to collapse



Let's send Bieber to test!


----------



## boborone (Feb 14, 2012)

M_T_M said:


> I will pay to see that happening

Click to collapse



Have to wait for the next solar eclipse. That's the only time we can safety look at the sun.

+my sig goes here+


----------



## Kizoma (Feb 14, 2012)




----------



## RinZo (Feb 14, 2012)




----------



## NotATreoFan (Feb 14, 2012)

RinZo said:


> youtube

Click to collapse



I should ban you just for getting that stuck in my head.


----------



## boborone (Feb 14, 2012)




----------



## conantroutman (Feb 14, 2012)

boborone said:


> Have to wait for the next solar eclipse. That's the only time we can safety look at the sun.
> 
> +my sig goes here+

Click to collapse



But how will you see where you are landing?









M_T_M said:


> Is that you!!??
> I knew you were a pre-pubescent boy...trolololol

Click to collapse


----------



## boborone (Feb 14, 2012)

conantroutman said:


> But how will you see where you are landing?

Click to collapse



With these handy goggles


----------



## conantroutman (Feb 14, 2012)

boborone said:


> With these handy goggles

Click to collapse


----------



## mrrick (Feb 14, 2012)

*signed


----------



## Kizoma (Feb 14, 2012)




----------



## husam666 (Feb 15, 2012)




----------



## LordManhattan (Feb 15, 2012)




----------



## jaszek (Feb 15, 2012)




----------



## LordManhattan (Feb 15, 2012)

That's soo romantic! <3

Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium


----------



## Nutterpc (Feb 15, 2012)

Rofl jaz 

Sent from my HTC Desire using xda premium


----------



## juzz86 (Feb 15, 2012)




----------



## MacaronyMax (Feb 15, 2012)

Rofl!  XD thats brilliant 





Max. (From my Galaxy 2)


----------



## hassaan123 (Feb 15, 2012)




----------



## Dirk (Feb 15, 2012)




----------



## Sine. (Feb 15, 2012)




----------



## Dirk (Feb 15, 2012)

The Internet is filled with pictures of vacuous bimbos. Please keep them out of this thread! 

Thank you.


----------



## xaccers (Feb 15, 2012)

Sine. said:


> Previous post edited, and remark noted.
> 
> Sorry, didn't know.

Click to collapse



Replacement image is cool


----------



## Dirk (Feb 15, 2012)

Sine. said:


> Previous post edited, and remark noted.
> 
> Sorry, didn't know.

Click to collapse



Thanks dude. She was nice and all, but if we go down that route, one minute it's tasteful and the next it's 4chan, if you know what i mean?






http://www.androidcentral.com/thinkgeek-unveils-icade-8-bitty-compatible-android-devices

Do want!!


----------



## mrrick (Feb 15, 2012)

*signed


----------



## xaccers (Feb 15, 2012)

DirkGently said:


> http://www.androidcentral.com/thinkgeek-unveils-icade-8-bitty-compatible-android-devices
> 
> Do want!!

Click to collapse



You could just get a Wii controller for £15 (as you're not using HTC Sense - stupid compatibility issues rassum frassum)

Or one of these for under £10


----------



## mrrick (Feb 15, 2012)

*signed


----------



## NotATreoFan (Feb 15, 2012)

jaszek said:


>

Click to collapse



I guess you really do live in New York!


----------



## orb3000 (Feb 15, 2012)




----------



## Dirk (Feb 15, 2012)

M_T_M said:


> Look what I found
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Looks like the save icon that you find in some Windows Programs. Why did somebody make a model out of it?


----------



## coolsandie (Feb 15, 2012)

----




----




----


----------



## NotATreoFan (Feb 15, 2012)

Lunch today:

Italian Wedding soup, and veal parm in a pink vodka sauce over angel hair.

----------
Sent from my LTE powered phone on Big Red's awesomesauce network!


----------



## NotATreoFan (Feb 15, 2012)

M_T_M said:


> Look what I found

Click to collapse



A Dell keyboard in the background!?!?!?!?


----------



## mrrick (Feb 15, 2012)

*signed


----------



## boborone (Feb 15, 2012)

NotATreoFan said:


> Lunch today:
> 
> Italian Wedding soup, and veal parm in a pink vodka sauce over angel hair.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



That is a ton of sauce on that parm and where's the veal


----------



## NotATreoFan (Feb 15, 2012)

boborone said:


> That is a ton of sauce on that parm and where's the veal

Click to collapse



The lighting is deceptive. The veal was almost the size of the plate, under a generous coating of mozzarella cheese.


----------



## conantroutman (Feb 15, 2012)

M_T_M said:


> Look what I found
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



A portal into a parallel universe where everything is rotated 90 degrees anticlockwise???


trololololol....


----------



## conantroutman (Feb 15, 2012)

M_T_M said:


> anticlockwise???
> 
> counterclockwise
> 
> ...

Click to collapse


----------



## Archer (Feb 15, 2012)

Just like The Emperor.


----------



## NotATreoFan (Feb 15, 2012)

Archer said:


> Just like The Emperor.

Click to collapse



I can give her 2 of those.


----------



## boborone (Feb 15, 2012)

NotATreoFan said:


> The lighting is deceptive. The veal was almost the size of the plate, under a generous coating of mozzarella cheese.

Click to collapse



Huh. Well it does look good

+my sig goes here+


----------



## NotATreoFan (Feb 15, 2012)




----------



## Sine. (Feb 15, 2012)




----------



## LordManhattan (Feb 15, 2012)

YES! I'm not a douchebag!


----------



## Sine. (Feb 15, 2012)




----------



## Babydollll (Feb 16, 2012)

Movie night anyone?

Wasn't me!! I didn't do it!


----------



## shahkam (Feb 16, 2012)

Sine. said:


>

Click to collapse



Not true month rhymes whit noob  
MOD EDIT: Play nice now...watch it!!

Sent from my X10i using xda premium


----------



## orb3000 (Feb 16, 2012)




----------



## orb3000 (Feb 16, 2012)

Han Solo, Darth Vader, Chewbacca, Leia, Luke and R2D2


----------



## LordManhattan (Feb 16, 2012)

Leia is tiny! 

Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium


----------



## mrrick (Feb 16, 2012)

R2D2 is tiny-er

*signed


----------



## jaszek (Feb 16, 2012)

Maybe Leia is normal but the rest is freakishly tall.


----------



## mrrick (Feb 16, 2012)

*signed


----------



## Dirk (Feb 16, 2012)




----------



## mrrick (Feb 16, 2012)

Keyboard pants! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*signed


----------



## Archer (Feb 16, 2012)




----------



## MaBlo (Feb 16, 2012)

^^ What even is that¿

Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda premium


----------



## Archer (Feb 16, 2012)

MaBlo said:


> ^^ What even is that¿
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda premium

Click to collapse



It's a Japanese Giant Hornet.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Japanese_giant_hornet

Nasty looking things.  I read an article about 30 of them killing 30,000 bees.


----------



## orb3000 (Feb 16, 2012)




----------



## coolsandie (Feb 16, 2012)

---




---




---




--> If you really don't have money to buy a 'Joystick'; This should be an option


----------



## Dirk (Feb 16, 2012)




----------



## LordManhattan (Feb 16, 2012)

I want to poke that with a stick!

---------- Post added at 11:42 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:38 PM ----------


----------



## mrrick (Feb 16, 2012)

*signed


----------



## oradul (Feb 17, 2012)




----------



## dexter93 (Feb 17, 2012)

Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio using Tapatalk


----------



## Sine. (Feb 17, 2012)

If fonts were dogs...


----------



## orb3000 (Feb 17, 2012)




----------



## the_scotsman (Feb 17, 2012)




----------



## RinZo (Feb 17, 2012)

This gave me a good laugh


----------



## matrix0886 (Feb 17, 2012)

.................I don't get it, lol


----------



## mrrick (Feb 17, 2012)

*signed


----------



## il Duce (Feb 17, 2012)

How have I not ever seen this thread. 

It's trolling heaven! 

/in love


----------



## Dirk (Feb 17, 2012)

dexter93 said:


>

Click to collapse



The answer is 42!


----------



## jr866gooner (Feb 17, 2012)

mrrick said:


> *signed

Click to collapse



I couldn't see what was in the walmart picture- am i missing something?!

sent from t'internet


----------



## mrrick (Feb 17, 2012)

jr866gooner said:


> I couldn't see what was in the walmart picture- am i missing something?!
> 
> sent from t'internet

Click to collapse



All that guys jewelery is made of money, his necklaces, rings, bracelets, everything.. He's off the chain.. 

*signed


----------



## MacaronyMax (Feb 17, 2012)

Wow. Yes, yes they do xD


Also

I want a mustang now 






Remember... Safety...


----------



## Archer (Feb 17, 2012)




----------



## Dirk (Feb 17, 2012)

*I will not post long images in Off-topic...*


----------



## conantroutman (Feb 17, 2012)

Also....


----------



## dexter93 (Feb 17, 2012)

DirkGently said:


> The answer is 42!

Click to collapse



Well that was the board from the latest physics lab... And the answer is 6.67*10^(-11) 


Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio using Tapatalk


----------



## mrrick (Feb 17, 2012)

*signed


----------



## conantroutman (Feb 17, 2012)

m1l4droid said:


> I don't get this one?

Click to collapse



Flogging a dead horse....


----------



## Dirk (Feb 17, 2012)




----------



## mrrick (Feb 17, 2012)

*signed


----------



## Dirk (Feb 17, 2012)




----------



## YZ (Feb 17, 2012)




----------



## oradul (Feb 17, 2012)




----------



## dexter93 (Feb 17, 2012)

Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio using Tapatalk


----------



## LLLeeo (Feb 17, 2012)

This was just a joke
Sent from my HTC Pyramid using xda premium


----------



## LordManhattan (Feb 17, 2012)




----------



## YZ (Feb 17, 2012)

LordManhattan said:


>

Click to collapse



Are you surfing on artige?


----------



## orb3000 (Feb 17, 2012)




----------



## mrrick (Feb 18, 2012)

*signed


----------



## orb3000 (Feb 18, 2012)




----------



## Dirk (Feb 18, 2012)

*The reason why i don't 'party'...*


----------



## oradul (Feb 18, 2012)

The cockpit of the best fighter jet in the world


----------



## mrrick (Feb 18, 2012)

oradul said:


> The cockpit of the best fighter jet in the world

Click to collapse



F-22 Raptor? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*signed


----------



## husam666 (Feb 18, 2012)

mrrick said:


> F-22 Raptor?
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I don't think so, the F22's cockpit is more "digital"
I think this is the F16 or F18

source: video games 

edit: after googling, it's neither -_-


----------



## dexter93 (Feb 18, 2012)

husam666 said:


> I don't think so, the F22's cockpit is more "digital"
> I think this is the F16 or F18
> 
> source: video games
> ...

Click to collapse



f15c eagle


----------



## Archer (Feb 18, 2012)

What you say??


----------



## dexter93 (Feb 18, 2012)

Archer said:


> What you say??

Click to collapse



Whaaa? PDL is back????


----------



## Dirk (Feb 18, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> f15c eagle

Click to collapse



Agreed. The F-15 is clearly the best Air Superiority Aircraft since the Spitfire. Not once has one been lost in combat, and one even returned to make a safe landing after the entire Starboard wing was lost.

Yep, it lost the entire right side of the Aircraft and still landed safely on the one Wing and one Engine that it had left!


----------



## deliriousDroid (Feb 18, 2012)

DirkGently said:


> Agreed. The F-15 is clearly the best Air Superiority Aircraft since the Spitfire. Not once has one been lost in combat, and one even returned to make a safe landing after the entire Starboard wing was lost.
> 
> Yep, it lost the entire right side of the Aircraft and still landed safely on the one Wing and one Engine that it had left!

Click to collapse



Umm, true story?


----------



## Dirk (Feb 18, 2012)

deliriousDroid said:


> Umm, true story?

Click to collapse



Yep. The F-15 has a perfect record. It's been in service for what, 30 years now?
Still holds the altitude climbing record after doing battle with the Mig-25, having climbed at Mach 1, vertical!


----------



## mulletcutter (Feb 18, 2012)

DirkGently said:


> Agreed. The F-15 is clearly the best Air Superiority Aircraft since the Spitfire. Not once has one been lost in combat, and one even returned to make a safe landing after the entire Starboard wing was lost.
> 
> Yep, it lost the entire right side of the Aircraft and still landed safely on the one Wing and one Engine that it had left!

Click to collapse



I actually posted that picture awhile back, I found the video long ago but I think its been taken off the internet.  I work depot on f-15s, and let me tell you...its a easy plane to work on.  There was a little bit of wing left, wing root was still there. I'll go find the pictures.


----------



## il Duce (Feb 18, 2012)

^ you all fail, this thread is about talking with pictures!


----------



## orb3000 (Feb 18, 2012)




----------



## Sine. (Feb 18, 2012)




----------



## mulletcutter (Feb 18, 2012)

il Duce said:


> ^ you all fail, this thread is about talking with pictures!

Click to collapse



sorry...


----------



## Archer (Feb 18, 2012)

Something nice and light, before bed...


----------



## RinZo (Feb 18, 2012)

Archer said:


> Something nice and light, before bed...

Click to collapse



She has beautiful eyes


----------



## LordManhattan (Feb 18, 2012)

No BJ from her please 

---------- Post added at 03:32 AM ---------- Previous post was at 03:29 AM ----------


----------



## mrrick (Feb 18, 2012)

*signed


----------



## mrrick (Feb 18, 2012)

Most of us are old enough to appreciate this. The good old 80's,  when vampires were awesome.. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*signed


----------



## coolsandie (Feb 18, 2012)

---




---




---




---




---


----------



## Sine. (Feb 18, 2012)

IRL...


----------



## RinZo (Feb 18, 2012)

---------- Post added at 08:26 AM ---------- Previous post was at 08:10 AM ----------


----------



## coolsandie (Feb 18, 2012)

---




---


----------



## boborone (Feb 18, 2012)

---------- Post added at 02:38 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:20 PM ----------







---------- Post added at 02:42 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:38 PM ----------


----------



## orb3000 (Feb 18, 2012)




----------



## orb3000 (Feb 18, 2012)




----------



## Shivammcool (Feb 19, 2012)

APPLE WATER!






"Literally twice as many hydrogen atoms than oxygen atoms"...loll 

Sent from my Nexus S using XDA App


----------



## sNoxious (Feb 19, 2012)

Touch not!


----------



## RinZo (Feb 19, 2012)




----------



## boborone (Feb 19, 2012)

Shivammcool said:


> APPLE WATER!
> 
> [/IMG]
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I posted this pic two posts above yours.



+my sig goes here+


----------



## matrix0886 (Feb 19, 2012)

boborone said:


> I posted this pic two posts above yours.
> 
> 
> 
> +my sig goes here+

Click to collapse



Take the "Apple Approach".........sue


----------



## Katze Pavilion (Feb 19, 2012)

RinZo said:


>

Click to collapse



Lol, pure truly.


----------



## Shivammcool (Feb 19, 2012)

matrix0886 said:


> Take the "Apple Approach".........sue

Click to collapse



As you wish ....

Sent from my Nexus S using XDA App


----------



## Shivammcool (Feb 19, 2012)

boborone said:


> ---------- Post added at 02:38 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:20 PM ----------
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I sue you...on the grounds of you uploading the same pic as me.










Lol

Sent from my Nexus S using XDA App


----------



## orb3000 (Feb 19, 2012)




----------



## orb3000 (Feb 19, 2012)




----------



## mrrick (Feb 19, 2012)

*signed


----------



## the_scotsman (Feb 19, 2012)

boborone said:


>

Click to collapse




If only these were all true...

(yes, I know *some* are...)


----------



## conantroutman (Feb 19, 2012)




----------



## RinZo (Feb 19, 2012)




----------



## jaszek (Feb 19, 2012)




----------



## RinZo (Feb 19, 2012)

That would SUUUCK

---------- Post added at 06:58 AM ---------- Previous post was at 06:55 AM ----------


----------



## Sine. (Feb 19, 2012)




----------



## LordManhattan (Feb 20, 2012)




----------



## Mr. Clown (Feb 20, 2012)

LordManhattan said:


>

Click to collapse


----------



## mrrick (Feb 20, 2012)

LordManhattan said:


>

Click to collapse








*signed


----------



## orb3000 (Feb 20, 2012)




----------



## Dirk (Feb 20, 2012)




----------



## juzz86 (Feb 20, 2012)

To Sir, With Love


----------



## Archer (Feb 20, 2012)

Meanwhile, at the Apple clothing factory...


----------



## Montoyatok (Feb 20, 2012)

mulletcutter said:


> sorry...

Click to collapse



That pilot must be good, landing like that

Sent from my GT-I5800 using XDA App


----------



## mulletcutter (Feb 20, 2012)

Montoyatok said:


> That pilot must be good, landing like that
> 
> Sent from my GT-I5800 using XDA App

Click to collapse



They have a interview with him in utube.


----------



## husam666 (Feb 20, 2012)

Kurt Cobain dressed as Barney & Pat Smear dressed as Slash on Halloween -October 31, 1993.


----------



## RinZo (Feb 20, 2012)




----------



## Dirk (Feb 20, 2012)




----------



## RinZo (Feb 20, 2012)

DirkGently said:


>

Click to collapse



WOOOW!! I hope that's not yours??


----------



## Dirk (Feb 20, 2012)

RinZo said:


> WOOOW!! I hope that's not yours??

Click to collapse



Fortunately i wasn't subjected to that epic fail!

Another one:






http://www.cracked.com/article_19682_5-most-embarrassing-architectural-failures.html


----------



## mrrick (Feb 20, 2012)

DirkGently said:


> Fortunately i wasn't subjected to that epic fail!
> 
> Another one:
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Wow.. 








*signed


----------



## mulletcutter (Feb 20, 2012)

DirkGently said:


>

Click to collapse



it didnt like the color either


----------



## husam666 (Feb 21, 2012)




----------



## Sine. (Feb 21, 2012)

*Wait for it....*


----------



## mrrick (Feb 21, 2012)

*signed


----------



## jccz (Feb 21, 2012)

But it's not so funny


----------



## .xxx. (Feb 21, 2012)

Sent from my HTC Wildfire using xda premium


----------



## jaszek (Feb 21, 2012)

jccz said:


> But it's not so funny

Click to collapse



Finally read up on him, and get that picture. I've been getting annoyed to many times seeing this. But whats funnier is the 30 something cameras within 100 yards of his old flat.


----------



## themacman1000 (Feb 21, 2012)

It's true.  

Sent from my HTC Intruder


----------



## LordManhattan (Feb 21, 2012)

WANT


----------



## orb3000 (Feb 21, 2012)




----------



## LordManhattan (Feb 21, 2012)




----------



## Android_Monsters (Feb 21, 2012)

Thought this was pretty funny


----------



## RinZo (Feb 22, 2012)




----------



## mulletcutter (Feb 22, 2012)




----------



## themacman1000 (Feb 22, 2012)

Made this quite a while ago, thought you guys might like it.


----------



## LordManhattan (Feb 22, 2012)

Awesome XDA app update today


----------



## jaszek (Feb 22, 2012)

I remember watching this episode. lol


----------



## mrrick (Feb 22, 2012)

*signed


----------



## Sine. (Feb 22, 2012)




----------



## Archer (Feb 22, 2012)

WANT!


----------



## mrrick (Feb 22, 2012)

*signed


----------



## freemini (Feb 22, 2012)

mrrick said:


> *signed

Click to collapse





I bet the differ.


----------



## Archer (Feb 22, 2012)

freemini said:


> View attachment 914501
> 
> I bet the differ.

Click to collapse



You bet the differ?  What is that?  Some new language you made up?


----------



## mrrick (Feb 22, 2012)

freemini said:


> View attachment 914501
> 
> I bet the differ.

Click to collapse



I eat the agree.. 

*signed


----------



## orb3000 (Feb 22, 2012)




----------



## mrrick (Feb 22, 2012)

We've all got the same devil.... Life


wait.. No u! 




:/
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*signed


----------



## RinZo (Feb 22, 2012)




----------



## yannn007 (Feb 22, 2012)

The solution for all the bugs:


----------



## LordManhattan (Feb 22, 2012)




----------



## orb3000 (Feb 22, 2012)

*We are saved!*


----------



## husam666 (Feb 22, 2012)

also in older versions of windows and windows phone 
works with any sqrt, not only 3


----------



## LordManhattan (Feb 22, 2012)




----------



## Archer (Feb 22, 2012)

LordManhattan said:


>

Click to collapse


----------



## Sine. (Feb 22, 2012)

orb3000 said:


> We are saved!

Click to collapse



Even twice today ^^


----------



## Woody (Feb 22, 2012)

Sine. said:


> Even twice today ^^

Click to collapse



Is this Golden Canyon?

Ahh, The Last Dragon will always be on my heart as a classic. Yes I saw it when in the theater when it came out. 

Who's the master? Sho-nuff. Who's the baddest mofo on town. Sho-nuff. Now, kiss my Converse.
View attachment 915091


----------



## Sine. (Feb 22, 2012)

Woodrube said:


> Is this Golden Canyon?

Click to collapse



It's the Antelope Canyon


----------



## torikorocks (Feb 23, 2012)

Some lizards from Florida.

Sent from my DROID RAZR


----------



## mrrick (Feb 23, 2012)

torikorocks said:


> Some lizards from Florida.
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR

Click to collapse



Top one is a blue lined Skink and the bottom looks to be the common Anole.. They are everywhere in Fl.  My cat had withdrawals when we left Florida for Pa. She sits on the window ledge now daydreaming about the days of trying to swat them through the glass. She can't figure out where they all went.. 

*signed


----------



## RinZo (Feb 23, 2012)




----------



## orb3000 (Feb 23, 2012)




----------



## jaszek (Feb 23, 2012)




----------



## jaszek (Feb 23, 2012)

Not sure if I should post a photo of a beheaded pigeon I saw on the subway today.

Sent from my ghdudsjihfr using dhhcdfhuf.


----------



## mrrick (Feb 23, 2012)

*signed


----------



## themacman1000 (Feb 23, 2012)

Sine. said:


> It's the Antelope Canyon

Click to collapse



Can someone post a regular link for that game? Sadly my phone can't take a picture of its own screen. So the QR code doesn't work for me. 

Edit: Never mind, I got it.

Sent from my HTC Intruder


----------



## Sine. (Feb 23, 2012)




----------



## LordManhattan (Feb 23, 2012)




----------



## orb3000 (Feb 23, 2012)




----------



## LordManhattan (Feb 23, 2012)




----------



## Sine. (Feb 23, 2012)

*\o/*






Just bought my Note about half an hour ago, but now I have to wait until the battery is charged before playing with my new gadget. #FirstWorldProblem


----------



## Sine. (Feb 23, 2012)

M_T_M said:


>

Click to collapse


----------



## themacman1000 (Feb 23, 2012)

Sent from my HTC Intruder


----------



## rockstarar (Feb 23, 2012)

10 charssssss

god my thumbnail looks tiny.

Mod edit: Sorry mate...may offend people 

Cheers,


----------



## MaBlo (Feb 23, 2012)




----------



## LordManhattan (Feb 23, 2012)




----------



## orb3000 (Feb 23, 2012)




----------



## orb3000 (Feb 23, 2012)




----------



## jaszek (Feb 24, 2012)




----------



## jaszek (Feb 24, 2012)




----------



## orb3000 (Feb 24, 2012)




----------



## onellrdb (Feb 24, 2012)

*vampires are faking it*

Just read an amazing post on the french equivalent of bash.org.
I figured out it could be translate via meme like theses one


----------



## the_scotsman (Feb 24, 2012)




----------



## mrrick (Feb 24, 2012)

the_scotsman said:


>

Click to collapse








*signed


----------



## orb3000 (Feb 24, 2012)

Translation:
Son: Dad, can´t find my LSD
Dad: We have bigger problems!
Son: What happens?
Dad: We have a dragon in the kitchen!!


----------



## orb3000 (Feb 24, 2012)




----------



## coolsandie (Feb 24, 2012)

----




----




----


----------



## jaszek (Feb 24, 2012)

orb3000 said:


>

Click to collapse



One does not simply bump with a Seat.


----------



## mrrick (Feb 25, 2012)

*signed


----------



## mrrick (Feb 25, 2012)

*signed


----------



## themacman1000 (Feb 25, 2012)

Sent from my HTC Intruder


----------



## orb3000 (Feb 25, 2012)




----------



## jaszek (Feb 25, 2012)




----------



## husam666 (Feb 25, 2012)

Sine. said:


>

Click to collapse



loool, best bazinga ever xD


----------



## coolsandie (Feb 25, 2012)

*Anybody wants to offer a life for her ?*


----------



## mrrick (Feb 25, 2012)

I'd hit that. 

*signed


----------



## LordManhattan (Feb 25, 2012)

With a stick

Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium


----------



## mrrick (Feb 25, 2012)

Ba-dum-tiss

*signed


----------



## ken-droid (Feb 25, 2012)

warning - gravity at work


----------



## coolsandie (Feb 25, 2012)

----


----------



## RinZo (Feb 25, 2012)

LordManhattan said:


> With a stick
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium

Click to collapse





m1l4droid said:


> A baseball bat.

Click to collapse



I was thinking a truck.

---------- Post added at 12:30 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:20 PM ----------


----------



## dexter93 (Feb 25, 2012)

rinzo said:


> i was thinking a truck.
> 
> ---------- post added at 12:30 pm ---------- previous post was at 12:20 pm ----------

Click to collapse



y u no check pm??????


----------



## husam666 (Feb 25, 2012)




----------



## RinZo (Feb 25, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> y u no check pm??????

Click to collapse



Sorry.  I hardly ever look in that direction.  Reply sennt

---------- Post added at 12:52 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:36 PM ----------


----------



## husam666 (Feb 25, 2012)




----------



## power461 (Feb 25, 2012)

This is wonderful!!!!!


----------



## iynfynity (Feb 25, 2012)




----------



## jaszek (Feb 26, 2012)

Yes. This is a vinyl record.


----------



## iynfynity (Feb 26, 2012)

I love what's hot in G+!


----------



## LordManhattan (Feb 26, 2012)

Happens EVERY single time.


----------



## jaszek (Feb 26, 2012)

Just got this email from Craigslist


----------



## LordManhattan (Feb 26, 2012)

Seems legit. Go for it!

Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium


----------



## mrrick (Feb 26, 2012)

*signed


----------



## Shivammcool (Feb 26, 2012)

LordManhattan said:


> Happens EVERY single time.

Click to collapse



First World Problems 

Sent from my Nexus S using XDA App


----------



## orb3000 (Feb 26, 2012)




----------



## orb3000 (Feb 27, 2012)

Requirements for 4" and up devices:


----------



## Archer (Feb 27, 2012)

This thread should NEVER be off the first page!


----------



## coolsandie (Feb 27, 2012)

---




---




---




---




---


----------



## mrrick (Feb 27, 2012)

Image removed....

Why waste time taking photos of it when you could be... well, y'know.... 

*signed


----------



## coolsandie (Feb 27, 2012)

^^ Uh, what's that ?


----------



## mrrick (Feb 27, 2012)

Breakfast? 

*signed


----------



## mulletcutter (Feb 27, 2012)

coolsandie said:


> ^^ Uh, what's that ?

Click to collapse



HTC inspire 4g


----------



## jaszek (Feb 27, 2012)

That phone must be a blast to use. Does it entertain you?


----------



## LordManhattan (Feb 27, 2012)

mrrick said:


> *signed

Click to collapse



Do you work in a pizza bakery?


----------



## jaszek (Feb 27, 2012)

LordManhattan said:


> Do you work in a pizza bakery?

Click to collapse



I think with that phone he works in a bread bakery. Much higher output than pizzerias.


----------



## orb3000 (Feb 27, 2012)




----------



## - Swift - (Feb 27, 2012)

<sarcasm>

 Worlds Best Reduction!
Reduced from 95c to 94c! Yayyyy!!

   </sarcasm>


----------



## mrrick (Feb 27, 2012)

jaszek said:


> That phone must be a blast to use. Does it entertain you?

Click to collapse



It has replaced reality with nonstop entertainment!  Yes. 







LordManhattan said:


> Do you work in a pizza bakery?

Click to collapse



No, far from it.  But some days I wish it so.   


*signed


Edit: just learned how to multiquote with the app.. Woot woot.


----------



## qaz2453 (Feb 27, 2012)

LordManhattan said:


> Happens EVERY single time.

Click to collapse








Sent from my Nexus S using XDA App


----------



## orb3000 (Feb 28, 2012)




----------



## mrrick (Feb 28, 2012)

*signed


----------



## Sine. (Feb 28, 2012)




----------



## coolsandie (Feb 28, 2012)

---




---




---




---




---

---------- Post added at 09:53 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:06 PM ----------






---


----------



## RinZo (Feb 28, 2012)




----------



## orb3000 (Feb 28, 2012)




----------



## RinZo (Feb 28, 2012)




----------



## Archer (Feb 28, 2012)




----------



## mrrick (Feb 29, 2012)

*signed


----------



## orb3000 (Feb 29, 2012)




----------



## NotATreoFan (Feb 29, 2012)

orb3000 said:


>

Click to collapse



Comcast actually bought NBC from GE. So I call this entire image suspect.


----------



## LordManhattan (Feb 29, 2012)




----------



## orb3000 (Feb 29, 2012)




----------



## coolsandie (Feb 29, 2012)

---




---




---


----------



## jaszek (Feb 29, 2012)

coolsandie said:


>

Click to collapse



You can clearly see she has more space. Damn women. Also looks like the beginning of an Amish pron movie. lol


----------



## NotATreoFan (Feb 29, 2012)

jaszek said:


> Also looks like the beginning of an Amish pron movie. lol

Click to collapse



Nah. He's got buttons on his clothing.


----------



## orb3000 (Feb 29, 2012)




----------



## M_T_M (Feb 29, 2012)

*Bump!!*


----------



## LordManhattan (Feb 29, 2012)




----------



## husam666 (Feb 29, 2012)

Has anyone seen dirk lately?


----------



## deliriousDroid (Feb 29, 2012)

husam666 said:


> Has anyone seen dirk lately?

Click to collapse



Two days ago in the movies thread


----------



## RinZo (Feb 29, 2012)

Mi Gusta


----------



## jacksblack (Mar 1, 2012)




----------



## themacman1000 (Mar 1, 2012)

coolsandie said:


>

Click to collapse



What the hell? What does he wear for clothes? A bear skin?

Sent from my HTC Intruder


----------



## jacksblack (Mar 1, 2012)




----------



## husam666 (Mar 1, 2012)




----------



## mrrick (Mar 1, 2012)

*signed


----------



## conantroutman (Mar 1, 2012)

O HAI DER!!!


----------



## dexter93 (Mar 1, 2012)

conantroutman said:


> O HAI DER!!!

Click to collapse



*MOTHEROFPHOTOSHOP.JPG

Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio Z715e using Tapatalk


----------



## LordManhattan (Mar 1, 2012)

---------- Post added at 06:52 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:47 PM ----------


----------



## mulletcutter (Mar 1, 2012)

LordManhattan said:


>

Click to collapse




This is having me laughing.......even as I type this. Good one


----------



## LordManhattan (Mar 1, 2012)




----------



## orb3000 (Mar 1, 2012)

Fail!


----------



## Sine. (Mar 1, 2012)




----------



## mrrick (Mar 2, 2012)

Lololbbq!!1





*signed


----------



## jaszek (Mar 2, 2012)

A new album I got. Now I need the rest of his discography. lol


----------



## Archer (Mar 2, 2012)




----------



## orb3000 (Mar 2, 2012)




----------



## the_scotsman (Mar 2, 2012)

(This might be a repost?)


----------



## jaszek (Mar 2, 2012)




----------



## coolsandie (Mar 2, 2012)

---




---




---




---


----------



## Archer (Mar 2, 2012)

Something for the cat lovers out there...

http://goo.gl/6PdTB


----------



## husam666 (Mar 2, 2012)

Mod edit: WOW!! really!!??


----------



## RinZo (Mar 2, 2012)

husam666 said:


> Mod edit: WOW!! really!!??

Click to collapse



lol way to go husam


----------



## Archer (Mar 2, 2012)

husam666 said:


> Mod edit: WOW!! really!!??

Click to collapse



I may have seen that one coming.

And no, that's not a pun on the original post


----------



## orb3000 (Mar 2, 2012)




----------



## conantroutman (Mar 2, 2012)

orb3000 said:


>

Click to collapse


----------



## Archer (Mar 2, 2012)




----------



## conantroutman (Mar 2, 2012)

Archer said:


>

Click to collapse


----------



## qaz2453 (Mar 2, 2012)

Sent from my Nexus S using XDA App


----------



## husam666 (Mar 2, 2012)

husam666 said:


> Mod edit: WOW!! really!!??

Click to collapse



http://alltheragefaces.com/img/faces/png/****-yeah-****-yeah-clean.png

I knew it would be removed


----------



## MaBlo (Mar 2, 2012)

husam666;23185491I knew it would be removed :p[/QUOTE said:
			
		

> What was it?:O
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda premium

Click to collapse


----------



## Archer (Mar 2, 2012)

MaBlo said:


> What was it?:O
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda premium

Click to collapse



It had naughty words in it.


----------



## virusshah1997 (Mar 2, 2012)

Sent from my LG-P500 using xda premium


----------



## LordManhattan (Mar 2, 2012)

@Archer: Give us some hints (by posting the same image again)


----------



## mulletcutter (Mar 2, 2012)

M_T_M said:


> Let's not and say we did

Click to collapse



Ya, he didn't finish.


----------



## Sine. (Mar 2, 2012)




----------



## coolsandie (Mar 2, 2012)

---




---




---




---


----------



## boombotz401 (Mar 2, 2012)

This thread is pure gold ha

Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk


----------



## phatmanxxl (Mar 2, 2012)

My daughter...


----------



## il Duce (Mar 2, 2012)




----------



## conantroutman (Mar 2, 2012)




----------



## mrrick (Mar 3, 2012)

*signed


----------



## mrrick (Mar 3, 2012)

edit: whoops, my bad.. 

*signed


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Mar 3, 2012)

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## Archer (Mar 3, 2012)

http://goo.gl/1Y5Fe


----------



## trell959 (Mar 3, 2012)

Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda premium


----------



## .xxx. (Mar 3, 2012)

Haha!!


----------



## jaszek (Mar 4, 2012)




----------



## RinZo (Mar 4, 2012)

Wow this thread was almost on the third page.  

I drank this for the first time last night.


----------



## mrrick (Mar 4, 2012)

*signed


----------



## coolsandie (Mar 4, 2012)

---




---


----------



## Sine. (Mar 4, 2012)




----------



## orb3000 (Mar 4, 2012)




----------



## LordManhattan (Mar 4, 2012)

Best gif ever.


----------



## orb3000 (Mar 5, 2012)

Hahaha!



LordManhattan said:


> Best gif ever.

Click to collapse



--------------------


----------



## LordManhattan (Mar 5, 2012)

---------- Post added at 07:31 AM ---------- Previous post was at 07:21 AM ----------


----------



## conantroutman (Mar 5, 2012)

Sent From My Fingers To Your Face.....


----------



## husam666 (Mar 5, 2012)




----------



## Sine. (Mar 5, 2012)




----------



## drnecropolis (Mar 5, 2012)

Old pic of my fish tank..






Sent from my Supercharged Zeus Infuse


----------



## NotATreoFan (Mar 5, 2012)

drnecropolis said:


> Old pic of my fish tank..
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



You sure that's not the old Microsoft Plus 98 aquarium screensaver?


----------



## Yuma75 (Mar 5, 2012)

drnecropolis said:


> Old pic of my fish tank..
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Nice!  Love the inwall tanks.  Maybe someday when I move to a new house.


----------



## drnecropolis (Mar 5, 2012)

Hahaha, would have been a lot cheaper if it was..
Can't tell but it's
72"x24"x30"
With another 75 gallon tank under it for equipment

Sent from my Supercharged Zeus Infuse


----------



## coolsandie (Mar 5, 2012)




----------



## RinZo (Mar 5, 2012)

This is so true!


----------



## orb3000 (Mar 5, 2012)




----------



## coolsandie (Mar 5, 2012)




----------



## Sine. (Mar 5, 2012)




----------



## orb3000 (Mar 5, 2012)




----------



## mrrick (Mar 5, 2012)

*signed


----------



## orb3000 (Mar 6, 2012)

*.*


----------



## RinZo (Mar 6, 2012)




----------



## orb3000 (Mar 6, 2012)




----------



## jaszek (Mar 6, 2012)




----------



## orb3000 (Mar 6, 2012)

Don´t be afraid----organize


----------



## LordManhattan (Mar 6, 2012)




----------



## NaturalMystyk27 (Mar 6, 2012)

yz.hd said:


> Are you surfing on artige?

Click to collapse



I surf artige...


----------



## mrrick (Mar 6, 2012)

*signed


----------



## coolsandie (Mar 6, 2012)

---




---




Translation : Hey Dear, right now I'm at office. Will call you in evening. Bye, cya!
---




---


----------



## LordManhattan (Mar 6, 2012)




----------



## Archer (Mar 6, 2012)




----------



## LordManhattan (Mar 6, 2012)




----------



## Sine. (Mar 6, 2012)




----------



## LordManhattan (Mar 6, 2012)




----------



## mrrick (Mar 6, 2012)

*signed


----------



## LordManhattan (Mar 6, 2012)




----------



## mrrick (Mar 6, 2012)

*signed


----------



## LordManhattan (Mar 6, 2012)

Found some three year old screenshots from my iPhone!


----------



## jaszek (Mar 6, 2012)

LordManhattan said:


> Found some three year old screenshots from my iPhone!

Click to collapse



Makes me want to get an iPhone. lol


----------



## orb3000 (Mar 6, 2012)




----------



## mrrick (Mar 7, 2012)

*signed


----------



## LordManhattan (Mar 7, 2012)

mrrick said:


> *signed

Click to collapse




Edit: WOW, that was racist of me!


----------



## Archer (Mar 7, 2012)

*Samsung not releasing ICS!!!*


----------



## LordManhattan (Mar 7, 2012)

Where did you find that? I can't find that post or the "IL Samsung Mobile" page for that matter.


----------



## Archer (Mar 7, 2012)

LordManhattan said:


> Where did you find that? I can't find that post or the "IL Samsung Mobile" page for that matter.

Click to collapse



I'm taking it all with a bucket of salt, as usual...

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=23348103&postcount=147


----------



## LordManhattan (Mar 7, 2012)

Well well well... Photoshop. That is all.


----------



## coolsandie (Mar 7, 2012)

---




--> Save Trees!
---




---


----------



## Archer (Mar 7, 2012)




----------



## roofrider (Mar 7, 2012)




----------



## LordManhattan (Mar 7, 2012)




----------



## RinZo (Mar 7, 2012)

I love the jokes that are so dumb that they're funny.







---------- Post added at 08:53 AM ---------- Previous post was at 08:37 AM ----------


----------



## LordManhattan (Mar 7, 2012)

Nasa porn


----------



## Archer (Mar 7, 2012)




----------



## jaszek (Mar 7, 2012)

LordManhattan said:


> Nasa porn

Click to collapse



Is that a real photograph or a compasite?


----------



## LordManhattan (Mar 7, 2012)

"Love this image created by Richard Silvera who composed a photo taken by him while flying on a commercial plane, and a shuttle photo from NASA.
Using Photoshop & Lightroom, the man put the two images together, creating this spectacular effect. Very creative. Well done."

http://www.thezigzagger.com/2012/03/01/shuttle/


----------



## jaszek (Mar 7, 2012)

LordManhattan said:


> "Love this image created by Richard Silvera who composed a photo taken by him while flying on a commercial plane, and a shuttle photo from NASA.
> Using Photoshop & Lightroom, the man put the two images together, creating this spectacular effect. Very creative. Well done."
> 
> http://www.thezigzagger.com/2012/03/01/shuttle/

Click to collapse



i was expecting this to have been photographed from a jet or something.


----------



## LordManhattan (Mar 7, 2012)

---------- Post added at 06:47 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:47 PM ----------




jaszek said:


> i was expecting this to have been photographed from a jet or something.

Click to collapse



Yeah, me too


----------



## Archer (Mar 7, 2012)

jaszek said:


> i was expecting this to have been photographed from a jet or something.

Click to collapse




LordManhattan said:


> Yeah, me too

Click to collapse



Most disappointing


----------



## RinZo (Mar 7, 2012)




----------



## Archer (Mar 7, 2012)




----------



## Archer (Mar 7, 2012)




----------



## LordManhattan (Mar 7, 2012)




----------



## McDonaloid 2 (Mar 7, 2012)

Successful black man!

I feed your insanity, with burger hysteria!!!


----------



## qaz2453 (Mar 7, 2012)

Sent from my Nexus S using xda premium


----------



## orb3000 (Mar 7, 2012)




----------



## Archer (Mar 7, 2012)




----------



## dexter93 (Mar 7, 2012)

Archer said:


>

Click to collapse



Um... Cat in Japan after the nuclear accident?

Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio Z715e using Tapatalk


----------



## Archer (Mar 7, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> Um... Cat in Japan after the nuclear accident?
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio Z715e using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Who cares.  Just imagine the amount of meat you could get of it!


----------



## RinZo (Mar 7, 2012)

Archer said:


> Who cares.  Just imagine the amount of meat you could get of it!

Click to collapse



Kitten Kabobs mmmmmm


----------



## dexter93 (Mar 7, 2012)

Archer said:


> Who cares.  Just imagine the amount of meat you could get of it!

Click to collapse



Meat... With extra Iodium I presume? 

Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio Z715e using Tapatalk


----------



## Archer (Mar 7, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> Meat... With extra Iodium I presume?
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio Z715e using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



That's disturbingly knowledgeable












taken from this most amusing site...

http://goo.gl/Y5YtC


----------



## phatmanxxl (Mar 7, 2012)

mrrick said:


> *signed

Click to collapse


----------



## dexter93 (Mar 7, 2012)

Archer said:


> That's disturbingly knowledgeable
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse








Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio Z715e using Tapatalk


----------



## boborone (Mar 8, 2012)

NASCAR




Munchies
Double stuff oreos with peanut butter, marshmallow cream, and Hershey syrup 

- this sig is just so I don't have to write 10char when on my phone -


----------



## RinZo (Mar 8, 2012)

boborone said:


> View attachment 936615
> nascar
> 
> View attachment 936616
> ...

Click to collapse



mother of oreos


----------



## boborone (Mar 8, 2012)

RinZo said:


> mother of oreos

Click to collapse



Hmmmmmmm

- this sig is just so I don't have to write 10char when on my phone -


----------



## boborone (Mar 8, 2012)

Have you seen the triple double oreos? They're like big Mac oreos. Cookie cream cookie cream cookie. With double stuff cream. Omg they're awesome 

- this sig is just so I don't have to write 10char when on my phone -


----------



## boborone (Mar 8, 2012)

- this sig is just so I don't have to write 10char when on my phone -


----------



## RinZo (Mar 8, 2012)

boborone said:


> - this sig is just so I don't have to write 10char when on my phone -

Click to collapse



Yeah I've seen those in the store before.  I've never bought them, though.


----------



## mrrick (Mar 8, 2012)

phatmanxxl said:


>

Click to collapse








*signed


----------



## mrrick (Mar 8, 2012)

*signed


----------



## malybru (Mar 8, 2012)

Hi,


----------



## LordManhattan (Mar 8, 2012)

---------- Post added at 04:48 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:51 PM ----------


----------



## husam666 (Mar 8, 2012)

LordManhattan said:


> [/COLOR]

Click to collapse


----------



## LordManhattan (Mar 8, 2012)

I have nooo idea


----------



## Archer (Mar 8, 2012)

Have some more...






Not sure but I _think_ that's my favourite off this page, but there's lots of awesome ones to chose from!


----------



## M_T_M (Mar 8, 2012)




----------



## conantroutman (Mar 8, 2012)

Archer said:


> Have some more...
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse


----------



## husam666 (Mar 8, 2012)




----------



## LordManhattan (Mar 8, 2012)




----------



## NotATreoFan (Mar 8, 2012)

husam666 said:


>

Click to collapse



Oh I knew some girls back in my teenage years. Absolutely legit!


----------



## LordManhattan (Mar 8, 2012)

Where do you live? I want to live there. Is it Narnia?


----------



## ElectricMessiah (Mar 8, 2012)

malybru said:


> Hi,[HUGE DIRK GENTLY IMAGE REMOVED]

Click to collapse



Thanks for the info!!!!   Oblivous American here.. and BBC America isn't broadcasting of course... EZTV FTW!  

Derp!! new user... 'can't post outside links..   someone else can if they are motivated.. here is a sneaky link... "
img2  POINT  ezid.eu      /4f5905e2/c46b63aabe42cff378cab89b9997ea37/1/6fe7/Dirk.Gently POINT HDTV.XviD-FoV.avi.jpg  

Mebeh that will work... for someone.  It is just screen grabs from the first show.


----------



## boborone (Mar 8, 2012)

- this sig is just so I don't have to write 10char when on my phone -


----------



## Skv012a (Mar 9, 2012)




----------



## trell959 (Mar 9, 2012)

Skv012a said:


>

Click to collapse



That's a very large turbo

Sent from my SGH-I777 using xda premium


----------



## Skv012a (Mar 9, 2012)

trell959 said:


> That's a very large turbo
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I777 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Because Race Car.


----------



## watt9493 (Mar 9, 2012)

trell959 said:


> That's a very large turbo
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I777 using xda premium

Click to collapse



My sentiments 

Sent from my ADR6300 using Tapatalk


----------



## swiss420 (Mar 9, 2012)

*Microsoft blocking XDA*

Trying to hide this from being seen too much. I figure it is not a very important mater but I still wanted to post it somewhere in case someones comes across the same. First off not trying to stop Ads on XDA or anything like that. Acctualy it was fun chasing the X. Most likely I could have pressed anywhere and it would have closed the ad or reload the page, but I did not want to klick on the Ad and like I said it was fun chasing.  I was on a Samsung Galaxy Note.


----------



## stuffinthesky (Mar 9, 2012)

Ashtray full of butts, ice and liquid. I call that skills.

Sent from my Inspire 4G using xda premium


----------



## boborone (Mar 9, 2012)

swiss420 said:


> Trying to hide this from being seen too much. I figure it is not a very important mater but I still wanted to post it somewhere in case someones comes across the same. First off not trying to stop Ads on XDA or anything like that. Acctualy it was fun chasing the X. Most likely I could have pressed anywhere and it would have closed the ad or reload the page, but I did not want to klick on the Ad and like I said it was fun chasing.  I was on a Samsung Galaxy Note.

Click to collapse



Actually that looks like a floating ad and those aren't allowed. Flagged to mods. They will get rid of it. No trouble man. And thanks for taking screenshots of it.

- this sig is just so I don't have to write 10char when on my phone -


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Mar 9, 2012)

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## pratheekb96 (Mar 9, 2012)

Sent from my LG-P500 using xda premium


----------



## pratheekb96 (Mar 9, 2012)

Sent from my LG-P500 using xda premium


----------



## mrrick (Mar 9, 2012)

*signed


----------



## pratheekb96 (Mar 9, 2012)

Sent from my LG-P500 using xda premium


----------



## pratheekb96 (Mar 9, 2012)

This is player pro lockscreen 

Sent from my LG-P500 using xda premium


----------



## mulletcutter (Mar 9, 2012)

pratheekb96 said:


> This is player pro lockscreen
> 
> Sent from my LG-P500 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Liking ur style of music


----------



## NaturalMystyk27 (Mar 9, 2012)




----------



## Archer (Mar 9, 2012)

I must say I am LOVING the new xda look!


----------



## LordManhattan (Mar 9, 2012)

Yeah, i too had problems with XDA today. The site wouldn't load at all.


----------



## roofrider (Mar 9, 2012)

Archer said:


> I must say I am LOVING the new xda look!

Click to collapse



lol..it's was the same for me 5 mins back.


----------



## foxmolder1985 (Mar 9, 2012)

anyone knows the name of this meme, or from where is taken?


----------



## conantroutman (Mar 9, 2012)

foxmolder1985 said:


> anyone knows the name of this meme, or from where is taken?

Click to collapse



http://knowyourmeme.com/memes/toby-maguire-funny-face


----------



## foxmolder1985 (Mar 9, 2012)

conantroutman said:


> http://knowyourmeme.com/memes/toby-maguire-funny-face

Click to collapse



I love you


----------



## conantroutman (Mar 9, 2012)

foxmolder1985 said:


> I love you

Click to collapse


----------



## Archer (Mar 9, 2012)




----------



## M_T_M (Mar 9, 2012)

conantroutman said:


>

Click to collapse



See...someone somewhere loves you  
Even a troll gets love


----------



## qaz2453 (Mar 9, 2012)

Sent from my Nexus S using xda premium


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Mar 9, 2012)

Didn't like my post?  Tough crowd.

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## CaseyChaos666 (Mar 9, 2012)




----------



## M_T_M (Mar 9, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Didn't like my post?  Tough crowd.
> 
> Sent from my coffee pot.

Click to collapse



Is not that we did not like it...we just did not like it


----------



## watt9493 (Mar 9, 2012)

Its broken





Sent from my ADR6300 using Tapatalk


----------



## ArmorD (Mar 9, 2012)

I don't know is this a 'meme', but I love this picture, and I see myself in that picture(well it's not me, but could be)


----------



## conantroutman (Mar 9, 2012)

M_T_M said:


> See...someone somewhere loves you
> Even a troll gets love

Click to collapse








Sent From My Fingers To Your Face.....


----------



## stuffinthesky (Mar 9, 2012)

That'll do pig, that'll do.


----------



## JeffKit0616 (Mar 9, 2012)




----------



## deliriousDroid (Mar 10, 2012)




----------



## jaszek (Mar 10, 2012)




----------



## boborone (Mar 10, 2012)

jaszek said:


>

Click to collapse



Don't you hate how square looks like it was specifically designed for apple and whatdaknow, it happens to work with android? Why couldn't they have made it black or neon green or anything other than rounded fisher price corners and eggshell white?


----------



## pratheekb96 (Mar 10, 2012)

mulletcutter said:


> Liking ur style of music

Click to collapse



Thanks! 

Sent from my LG-P500 using xda premium


----------



## pratheekb96 (Mar 10, 2012)

Twilight sucks!!



Sent from my LG-P500 using xda premium


----------



## stuffinthesky (Mar 10, 2012)

That'll do pig, that'll do.


----------



## BeardedB (Mar 10, 2012)

Made this on the bus.


----------



## jaszek (Mar 10, 2012)

boborone said:


> Don't you hate how square looks like it was specifically designed for apple and whatdaknow, it happens to work with android? Why couldn't they have made it black or neon green or anything other than rounded fisher price corners and eggshell white?

Click to collapse



Yea. I rather have it in black. But I don't mind it. I probably wont use it too often. lol


----------



## the_scotsman (Mar 11, 2012)




----------



## freemini (Mar 11, 2012)

the_scotsman said:


>

Click to collapse



What has been seen cannot be unseen.


----------



## LordManhattan (Mar 11, 2012)




----------



## boborone (Mar 11, 2012)

do want


----------



## LordManhattan (Mar 11, 2012)

Want what(?), you bandwidth stealing human/mouse!


----------



## boborone (Mar 11, 2012)

LordManhattan said:


> Want what(?), you bandwidth stealing human/mouse!

Click to collapse



u no pic of big bang theory?


----------



## LordManhattan (Mar 11, 2012)

I guess the people over at desibbrg are a bunch of party poopers! Try and find a better link with Google Images.


----------



## boborone (Mar 11, 2012)

http://www.futilitycloset.com/2009/05/18/7669/

---------- Post added at 08:19 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:09 PM ----------




LordManhattan said:


> I guess the people over at desibbrg are a bunch of party poopers! Try and find a better link with Google Images.

Click to collapse








can you see that pic ok


----------



## LordManhattan (Mar 11, 2012)

Giggedy giggedy goo!  

Yes,  i can see it 

Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium


----------



## boborone (Mar 11, 2012)

---------- Post added at 10:35 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:21 PM ----------




LordManhattan said:


> Want what(?), you bandwidth stealing human/mouse!

Click to collapse



just dawned on me what you were saying, man sorry,

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Baba_Looey









.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.






---------- Post added at 11:22 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:44 PM ----------

hey you


----------



## foxmolder1985 (Mar 11, 2012)




----------



## Archer (Mar 11, 2012)

Sent from my GT-P1000 using Tapatalk


----------



## orb3000 (Mar 11, 2012)




----------



## orb3000 (Mar 12, 2012)




----------



## mrrick (Mar 12, 2012)

*signed


----------



## Archer (Mar 12, 2012)




----------



## Archer (Mar 12, 2012)

*Om.  Nom.  Nom.*


----------



## RinZo (Mar 12, 2012)

orb3000 said:


>

Click to collapse



Is that rampage?


----------



## Archer (Mar 12, 2012)

RinZo said:


> Is that rampage?

Click to collapse



Well it's not dancing!


----------



## RinZo (Mar 12, 2012)

---------- Post added at 08:44 AM ---------- Previous post was at 08:39 AM ----------


----------



## orb3000 (Mar 12, 2012)




----------



## jaszek (Mar 12, 2012)

RinZo said:


> ---------- Post added at 08:44 AM ---------- Previous post was at 08:39 AM ----------

Click to collapse



I just found the original gif. lol


----------



## RinZo (Mar 12, 2012)

jaszek said:


> I just found the original gif. lol

Click to collapse



I'm sure its glorious haha


----------



## MissionImprobable (Mar 12, 2012)

m1l4droid said:


>

Click to collapse



This make anyone else think of Tom Goes to the Mayor?


----------



## LordManhattan (Mar 12, 2012)




----------



## RinZo (Mar 12, 2012)




----------



## LordManhattan (Mar 12, 2012)

Lol                                 !


----------



## MacaronyMax (Mar 12, 2012)

XDXD lmao


----------



## LordManhattan (Mar 12, 2012)




----------



## orb3000 (Mar 12, 2012)




----------



## LordManhattan (Mar 12, 2012)




----------



## orb3000 (Mar 12, 2012)




----------



## BeardedB (Mar 12, 2012)

This on I found called Cocky Troll Juan

BUMP


----------



## M_T_M (Mar 12, 2012)




----------



## BeardedB (Mar 12, 2012)

Another one


----------



## KRAZYADROIDMASTER (Mar 12, 2012)

m1l4droid said:


> I'm just gonna leave this here...

Click to collapse



Is that what I think it is
A tablet and a ANDROID phone as  the controler that would be cool!!!

Sent from my LG-P999 using xda premium


----------



## GreggoryD502 (Mar 12, 2012)

RinZo said:


> Is that rampage?

Click to collapse



Yea, that was a few seasons ago on The Ultimate Fighter. Rampage and Rashad Evans were the coaches.


----------



## BeerChameleon (Mar 12, 2012)

RinZo said:


> ---------- Post added at 08:44 AM ---------- Previous post was at 08:39 AM ----------

Click to collapse



Damn!!!!

BTW is there a non game version of that those are amazing melons


----------



## husam666 (Mar 12, 2012)

pervs


----------



## swiss420 (Mar 12, 2012)

*XDADevelopers - The Industries leading Quality Control Experts*

Sorry if the figures are a little off. Google searches dig up allot of out of date Information. Click on the Image for a larger view.



​


----------



## boborone (Mar 13, 2012)

- this sig is just so I don't have to write 10char when on my phone -


----------



## jaszek (Mar 13, 2012)

boborone said:


> - this sig is just so I don't have to write 10char when on my phone -

Click to collapse



Niiiiiiiiice


davidrules7778 said:


> Damn!!!!
> 
> BTW is there a non game version of that those are amazing melons

Click to collapse



Just drag and drop in google images search. I also found a nice thread on some forum with similar ones. lol


----------



## mrrick (Mar 13, 2012)

*signed


----------



## Archer (Mar 13, 2012)




----------



## LordManhattan (Mar 13, 2012)

It's a gif, people


----------



## LordManhattan (Mar 13, 2012)

A lot actually


----------



## jaszek (Mar 13, 2012)

LordManhattan said:


> A lot actually

Click to collapse



Carlos has the best "let's have sex" look

---------- Post added at 11:17 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:14 AM ----------


----------



## idavid_ (Mar 13, 2012)

Sent from my broken HTC Sensation


----------



## idavid_ (Mar 13, 2012)

LordManhattan said:


> It's a gif, people

Click to collapse



Is it supposed to move? I don't see anything.

Sent from my broken HTC Sensation


----------



## MacaronyMax (Mar 13, 2012)

idavid_ said:


> Is it supposed to move? I don't see anything.
> 
> Sent from my broken HTC Sensation

Click to collapse



Wait a while, A shadow runs accross


----------



## ross231 (Mar 13, 2012)




----------



## lamborg (Mar 13, 2012)

ross231 said:


>

Click to collapse



what are you going to paint with that paint brush??


----------



## Dblfstr (Mar 13, 2012)

lamborg said:


> what are you going to paint with that paint brush??

Click to collapse



The bottom of a fat man's belly.


----------



## mrrick (Mar 13, 2012)

*signed


----------



## husam666 (Mar 13, 2012)

BeardedB said:


> This on I found called Cocky Troll Juan
> 
> BUMP

Click to collapse



Watch your language, this is a public forum for people of all ages

inb4 you don't say


----------



## orb3000 (Mar 13, 2012)




----------



## BeardedB (Mar 14, 2012)

husam666 said:


> Watch your language, this is a public forum for people of all ages
> 
> inb4 you don't say

Click to collapse



Yes sir will do.


----------



## orb3000 (Mar 14, 2012)




----------



## iynfynity (Mar 14, 2012)




----------



## mrrick (Mar 14, 2012)

*signed


----------



## Archer (Mar 14, 2012)




----------



## mrrick (Mar 14, 2012)

*signed


----------



## husam666 (Mar 14, 2012)

My future looks promising


----------



## RinZo (Mar 14, 2012)




----------



## LordManhattan (Mar 14, 2012)




----------



## MacaronyMax (Mar 14, 2012)




----------



## orb3000 (Mar 14, 2012)




----------



## mrrick (Mar 14, 2012)

Apps make life easy and me lazy :/




I really hope Derrick likes his job. 

*signed


----------



## mrrick (Mar 14, 2012)

And it's done. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Too easy

*signed


----------



## MaBlo (Mar 14, 2012)

mrrick said:


> And it's done.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



You've given me no choice. I must move to USA. 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda premium


----------



## NotATreoFan (Mar 14, 2012)

MaBlo said:
			
		

> You've given me no choice. I must move to USA.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Don't rush. Domino's pizza is garbage compared to just about anything else.

----------
Sent from my LTE powered phone on Big Red's awesomesauce network!


----------



## mrrick (Mar 14, 2012)

True story :/

*signed


----------



## jonykapa (Mar 15, 2012)

MacaronyMax said:


>

Click to collapse



This made my day ahahahahahahahah I can go to sleep now xD


----------



## mrrick (Mar 15, 2012)

*signed


----------



## Archer (Mar 15, 2012)




----------



## coolsandie (Mar 15, 2012)

Remember Macaulay Culkin?? The kid in Home Alone!!

He wasted everything because of drugs.

He was arrested for consuming excess drugs in Oklahoma City for the possession of 17.3g of marijuana and two controlled substances, 16.5 mg of Alprazolam and 32 mg of Clonazepam.

Say No to DRUGS!


----------



## Dblfstr (Mar 15, 2012)

---------- Post added at 08:40 AM ---------- Previous post was at 08:13 AM ----------


----------



## RinZo (Mar 15, 2012)




----------



## LordManhattan (Mar 15, 2012)




----------



## roofrider (Mar 15, 2012)

LordManhattan said:


>

Click to collapse



WTH!!
bla bla bla


----------



## LordManhattan (Mar 15, 2012)

ctm edit; funny but..... well..... y'know


----------



## Archer (Mar 15, 2012)

Funny, but do you _want_ to get this thread closed?



DirkGently said:


> Post your funny pictures and random images here.
> 
> *Keep it clean!*

Click to collapse


----------



## conantroutman (Mar 15, 2012)

Archer said:


> Funny, but do you _want_ to get this thread closed?

Click to collapse



What's all this shouting? We'll have no trouble here..........


----------



## LordManhattan (Mar 15, 2012)

Archer said:


> Funny, but do you _want_ to get this thread closed?

Click to collapse



What?


----------



## conantroutman (Mar 15, 2012)

Points me towards the evildoers and i shall smite them! 

Smite them to smithereens......


----------



## LordManhattan (Mar 15, 2012)




----------



## conantroutman (Mar 15, 2012)

LordManhattan said:


> What?

Click to collapse



IT WAS YOU! YOU WERE THE EVILDOER!!! 

CEASE YOUR EVILDOINGS OR SUFFER THE.........


----------



## LordManhattan (Mar 15, 2012)

It's gone! My beautiful image is gone!


----------



## jaszek (Mar 15, 2012)

LordManhattan said:


> It's gone! My beautiful image is gone!

Click to collapse



I love how that guy randomly jumps out of the window, and the guy on fire rins to the back.


----------



## conantroutman (Mar 15, 2012)

LordManhattan said:


> It's gone! My beautiful image is gone!

Click to collapse



Sorry but I am sworn to protect the Off Topic section from mild sexual references and casual racism......... even if theyt are humorous as fook....


----------



## Archer (Mar 15, 2012)

conantroutman said:


> What's all this shouting? We'll have no trouble here..........

Click to collapse







WE DIDN'T BURN HIM!!




conantroutman said:


>

Click to collapse



*Edit:* ftfy


----------



## il Duce (Mar 15, 2012)

jaszek said:


> I love how that guy randomly jumps out of the window, and the guy on fire rins to the back.

Click to collapse



the best part is CLEARLY that the the officer in the back runs away, and the lady tosses her baby thru a broken window, simply fantastic!


----------



## jaszek (Mar 15, 2012)

il Duce said:


> the best part is CLEARLY that the the officer in the back runs away, and the lady tosses her baby thru a broken window, simply fantastic!

Click to collapse



Haha. I didnt even see the baby.


----------



## conantroutman (Mar 15, 2012)

Archer said:


> conantroutman said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...
Click to expand...
Click to collapse



EPIC


----------



## LordManhattan (Mar 15, 2012)




----------



## LordManhattan (Mar 15, 2012)




----------



## stuffinthesky (Mar 15, 2012)

Wasn't long ago...

Ahh!!!


----------



## LordManhattan (Mar 15, 2012)




----------



## orb3000 (Mar 15, 2012)




----------



## ChipdroidLoLpOid (Mar 15, 2012)




----------



## LordManhattan (Mar 15, 2012)

Eeh, what is that?!

Found it. 

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/sciencet...-release-bendy-screen-mobiles-early-2012.html


----------



## mrrick (Mar 15, 2012)

LordManhattan said:


> Eeh, what is that?!
> 
> Found it.
> 
> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/sciencet...-release-bendy-screen-mobiles-early-2012.html

Click to collapse








*signed


----------



## jj03 (Mar 16, 2012)

The dude abides....


----------



## RinZo (Mar 16, 2012)

Just had this for the first time tonight.  Shout out to Jazsek for the recommendation.






---------- Post added at 05:27 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:15 PM ----------


----------



## LordManhattan (Mar 16, 2012)

*I can't hear you! Speak up!*


----------



## jaszek (Mar 16, 2012)

RinZo said:


> Just had this for the first time tonight.  Shout out to Jazsek for the recommendation.

Click to collapse



It's good ain't it? And surprised you have it that far out west.


----------



## RinZo (Mar 16, 2012)

jaszek said:


> It's good ain't it? And surprised you have it that far out west.

Click to collapse



Very good.  It all depends what bar or grocery store you go to.  The closer to cleveland the more beer there its.  The place I went to is actually owned by Chef Michael Symon so there are plenty of good drinks.


----------



## jaszek (Mar 16, 2012)

Brooklyn Lager and Guinness are the only beers I drink anymore. Unless I go to a club or something then I drink Corona since it's like water but with more tase than american piss beer.


----------



## the_scotsman (Mar 16, 2012)




----------



## RinZo (Mar 16, 2012)




----------



## mrrick (Mar 16, 2012)

*signed


----------



## Archer (Mar 16, 2012)

Nice.  Have another...


----------



## MaBlo (Mar 16, 2012)

Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda premium


----------



## jaszek (Mar 16, 2012)

MaBlo said:


> Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Haha. I love it.


----------



## boborone (Mar 16, 2012)




----------



## LordManhattan (Mar 16, 2012)




----------



## orb3000 (Mar 16, 2012)




----------



## MaBlo (Mar 16, 2012)

jaszek said:


> Haha. I love it.

Click to collapse



Kinda reminds me of myself when I were younger.

Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda premium


----------



## orb3000 (Mar 16, 2012)




----------



## orb3000 (Mar 16, 2012)




----------



## stuffinthesky (Mar 17, 2012)

To each his own, I suppose.

received by you


----------



## husam666 (Mar 17, 2012)

I know how much you guys love cute kittens


----------



## orb3000 (Mar 17, 2012)




----------



## mrrick (Mar 17, 2012)

*signed


----------



## mrrick (Mar 17, 2012)

23 years ago? Really!?!  Sigh





*signed


----------



## NotATreoFan (Mar 17, 2012)

mrrick said:
			
		

> 23 years ago? Really!?!  Sigh
> 
> *signed

Click to collapse



I f**kin' love that game.

----------
Sent from my LTE powered phone on Big Red's awesomesauce network!


----------



## LordManhattan (Mar 17, 2012)

---------- Post added at 02:36 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:13 PM ----------


----------



## orb3000 (Mar 18, 2012)




----------



## boborone (Mar 18, 2012)

M_T_M said:


> Meanwhile in Denton
> 
> (Boborone will get it  )

Click to collapse



Sorry, you are limited to 8 thanks per day

Awesome! Great pic man.


----------



## boborone (Mar 18, 2012)

M_T_M said:


> we had some frozen yogurt later on after taking that pic
> 
> Sent from my Xoom using xda premium

Click to collapse



Should've eaten at Abby Inn and trolled ctm about food.

"how bad does your food have to be for you to put vinegar on it to make it better? I clean my windows with vinegar" - Jim Gaffigan


----------



## b12rtc (Mar 18, 2012)

These are making me smile


----------



## orb3000 (Mar 18, 2012)




----------



## orb3000 (Mar 19, 2012)




----------



## AndyFox2011 (Mar 19, 2012)

mrrick said:


> *signed

Click to collapse




Totally want that!!!


----------



## RinZo (Mar 19, 2012)




----------



## coolsandie (Mar 19, 2012)

----




----




----




----


----------



## husam666 (Mar 19, 2012)

m1l4droid said:


> I just wanna torture this little ****** to death.

Click to collapse



I love how justin beiber is trolling people like you
and by your reaction, he's doing a good job


----------



## LordManhattan (Mar 19, 2012)




----------



## xaccers (Mar 19, 2012)

husam666 said:


> I love how justin beiber is trolling people like you
> and by your reaction, he's doing a good job

Click to collapse


----------



## LordManhattan (Mar 19, 2012)




----------



## husam666 (Mar 19, 2012)




----------



## MacaronyMax (Mar 19, 2012)

husam666 said:


> ..

Click to collapse


----------



## husam666 (Mar 19, 2012)

MacaronyMax said:


>

Click to collapse



lmao


----------



## MacaronyMax (Mar 19, 2012)

husam666 said:


> lmao

Click to collapse



took me a good 15 mins to do that  Damn gimp and it's difficultness


----------



## husam666 (Mar 19, 2012)

MacaronyMax said:


> took me a good 15 mins to do that  Damn gimp and it's difficultness

Click to collapse



ikr, it takes you a while to get used to it Dx


----------



## ross231 (Mar 19, 2012)




----------



## orb3000 (Mar 19, 2012)




----------



## boborone (Mar 19, 2012)

---------- Post added at 05:48 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:28 PM ----------


----------



## mrrick (Mar 19, 2012)

boborone said:


> ---------- Post added at 05:48 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:28 PM ----------

Click to collapse



Bad ass! 

*signed


----------



## boborone (Mar 19, 2012)

Hey you English

I jelly

http://greenobles.com/data_images/nigella-lawson/nigella-lawson-10.jpg

^pic is huge^






She was born in 1960. Hot!


----------



## LordManhattan (Mar 19, 2012)

boborone said:


> [/COLOR]

Click to collapse


----------



## RinZo (Mar 20, 2012)




----------



## jaszek (Mar 20, 2012)

MacaronyMax said:


>

Click to collapse



Not sure what I'm looking at....




(and yes, I know it's a map of the middle east, but not sure why the troll face)


----------



## MacaronyMax (Mar 20, 2012)

jaszek said:


> Not sure what I'm looking at....
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



It was related to Husams post above, about the weather in Jordan trolling him


----------



## mrrick (Mar 20, 2012)

*signed


----------



## boborone (Mar 20, 2012)

mrrick said:


> *signed

Click to collapse



Dude I just noticed you're from Lancaster, Pa. I love that area of America.






Seriously though, some of the friendliest people you'll ever meet. I love that area of PA. If I ever moved from Texas, I'd move there. Have to take care of warrant I have up there. 

Had too many of these at the bar one night and stopped by the cops walking back to the hotel.






Got a public intox. They made me take a breathalizer for walking. Think he was just curious exactly how much I had in my system. A LOT. Gave me a ride to the hotel, after he wrote me a ticket. Not as cool as my uncle. He fell asleep on the walk on the steps to the police station. They woke him up and took him inside. When they brought him to the hotel, he was still drunk as a skunk and needed two cops to help him get in the room and they put him in bed. Without the tickets, THE coolest cops ever!


----------



## mrrick (Mar 20, 2012)

boborone said:


>

Click to collapse



Haha.. Horse and buggys ftw! 

Just moved here about 3yrs ago now from Florida and I absolutely love it here.. Except for the lack of a decent bbq restaurant around here.. 



*signed


----------



## il Duce (Mar 20, 2012)

mrrick said:


> Haha.. Horse and buggys ftw!
> 
> Just moved here about 3yrs ago now from Florida and I absolutely love it here.. Except for the lack of a decent bbq restaurant around here..
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



This might sound crazy. But, it's worth the 5hr drive, trust me. Dinosaur bbq, in Syracuse NY. I'm a bbq freak, and thats the best I've ever had. My family lives out there


----------



## jaszek (Mar 20, 2012)

MacaronyMax said:


> It was related to Husams post above, about the weather in Jordan trolling him

Click to collapse



Explains everything. lol


----------



## boborone (Mar 20, 2012)

I was searching pics for sock account and got lost in socks. Then soon found my way to these:




My gf has a few pair of different ones. Awesome! You guys need to get your girl some. Not sure what it is about em. But thigh high socks are sexy.


----------



## jaszek (Mar 20, 2012)

boborone said:


> I was searching pics for sock account and got lost in socks. Then soon found my way to these:
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Maybe if I buy the socks, I'll find a girl to put them in.


----------



## orb3000 (Mar 20, 2012)




----------



## PaganAng3l (Mar 20, 2012)

jaszek said:


> Maybe if I buy the socks, I'll find a girl to put them in.[\QUOTE]
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse


----------



## xaccers (Mar 20, 2012)

boborone said:


> I was searching pics for sock account and got lost in socks. Then soon found my way to these:
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse


----------



## jaszek (Mar 20, 2012)

I just realized I wrote my post wrong. I meant to say I can find a girl to put into the socks.


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Mar 21, 2012)

I would give anything to find out who this girl is....I was searching for something random on Google and saw this....gotta be the cutest chick I've ever seen...





Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## roofrider (Mar 21, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> I would give anything to find out who this girl is....I was searching for something random on Google and saw this....gotta be the cutest chick I've ever seen...
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ryan_Newman_(actress)

http://www.imdb.com/name/nm1707018/


----------



## boborone (Mar 21, 2012)

roofrider said:


> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ryan_Newman_(actress)
> 
> http://www.imdb.com/name/nm1707018/

Click to collapse



I was just thinking how freaking young she has to be and you posted this. Dam dude, going after the youngens. She's half my age. But I've always liked em older. I just couldn't get with that.


----------



## roofrider (Mar 21, 2012)

boborone said:


> I was just thinking how freaking young she has to be and you posted this. Dam dude, going after the youngens. She's half my age. But I've always liked em older. I just couldn't get with that.

Click to collapse




I looked at her age only after u mentioned it. 13!!!
reminds me of Saoirse Ronan's eyes.


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Mar 21, 2012)

Did not know she was that young....gulp.  ouch.

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## jaszek (Mar 21, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Did not know she was that young....gulp.  ouch.
> 
> Sent from my coffee pot.

Click to collapse



They always say that.


----------



## boborone (Mar 21, 2012)

Somebody else can do the photoshop but here you man


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Mar 21, 2012)

Haha....OK OK....I walked right into it, I know...I'm a good sport.

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Mar 21, 2012)

All this coming from a guy who's avatar is of a naked GG Allin in the streets of NYC covered in his own **** after his last gig alive.  I have no further questions, your Honor.

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## jaszek (Mar 21, 2012)

I didn't really try. I could've made it better. lol


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Mar 21, 2012)

How about a change of direction?  Here's a photo I took of my father in law's favorite possession.  I sold this photo to John Deere, after one of their local reps in my town serviced the tractor.  They may or may not use it in their 2013 calendar, but one copy is already on display in one of their offices.





Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## boborone (Mar 21, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> How about a change of direction?  Here's a photo I took of my father in law's favorite possession.  I sold this photo to John Deere, after one of their local reps in my town serviced the tractor.  They may or may not use it in their 2013 calendar, but one copy is already on display in one of their offices.
> johndeere.jpg
> 
> Sent from my coffee pot.

Click to collapse



Used to work for em. Like their stuff, but I would love to have one of these


----------



## jaszek (Mar 21, 2012)




----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Mar 21, 2012)

jaszek said:


>

Click to collapse



You asshole. 

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## jaszek (Mar 21, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> You asshole.
> 
> Sent from my coffee pot.

Click to collapse



Lol. I'm done for tonight.


And why are you so rude to me and calling me an asshole?


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Mar 21, 2012)

Sarcasm dude. 

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## jaszek (Mar 21, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Sarcasm dude.
> 
> Sent from my coffee pot.

Click to collapse



Right back at you 

Sent from my ghdudsjihfr using dhhcdfhuf.


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Mar 21, 2012)

jaszek said:


> Right back at you
> 
> Sent from my ghdudsjihfr using dhhcdfhuf.

Click to collapse



I see what you did there...

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## conantroutman (Mar 21, 2012)

TheN0Ob said:


> I don't get this one :s
> So wat is the news?

Click to collapse



The news is that you're a ten post spammer and if I have to spend any more time cleaning up your spam then you won't be making any more.  Ten post rule is there for a reason. Real posts or nothing at all please..... 

Sent From My Fingers To Your Face.....


----------



## iekansh (Mar 21, 2012)




----------



## TheSG (Mar 21, 2012)

iekansh said:


>

Click to collapse



Hahaha

Sent from my GT-S5830 using xda premium


----------



## LordManhattan (Mar 21, 2012)

---------- Post added at 05:44 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:41 PM ----------


----------



## Dblfstr (Mar 21, 2012)




----------



## mrrick (Mar 21, 2012)

*signed


----------



## jurank_dankkal (Mar 21, 2012)




----------



## boborone (Mar 21, 2012)




----------



## mrrick (Mar 21, 2012)

*signed


----------



## Archer (Mar 21, 2012)

Something to bear in mind.  Thank you, Lord Vader.


----------



## LordManhattan (Mar 22, 2012)

LOOL


----------



## mrrick (Mar 22, 2012)

*signed


----------



## mrrick (Mar 22, 2012)

Pictures from a Chinese gangsters stolen phone. 









http://www.buzzfeed.com/jimbohits/photos-from-a-chinese-gangsters-cell-phone-5fqb?s=mobile 

*signed


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Mar 22, 2012)

mrrick said:


> Pictures from a Chinese gangsters stolen phone.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Ha...I just saw these five mins ago while searching something...nice little stack of cash.
The second photo?...still a better love story than Twi.....eh, whatever.  I go to bestgoredotcom for that...
Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## howdid (Mar 22, 2012)

true story 

Gesendet von meinem HTC Desire mit Tapatalk


----------



## LordManhattan (Mar 22, 2012)

---------- Post added at 07:06 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:41 PM ----------


----------



## swiss420 (Mar 22, 2012)

LordManhattan said:


>

Click to collapse



Sweet... Real life Frogger. Level 1 Complete.

Thank god it is soon Friday. 
View attachment 960205

We got here a legendary thread.
View attachment 960266


----------



## BeerChameleon (Mar 22, 2012)

LordManhattan said:


> LOOL

Click to collapse



LOL and WTF?

Did he get thrown in there? LMAO


----------



## boborone (Mar 22, 2012)

swiss420 said:


> puters and guns .pic

Click to collapse


----------



## LordManhattan (Mar 22, 2012)




----------



## jaszek (Mar 22, 2012)

LordManhattan said:


>

Click to collapse



I kill about 8 of them per day. Looks like I'm winning.



And getting threads locked is my speciality. lol


----------



## swiss420 (Mar 23, 2012)

boborone said:


> Do want

Click to collapse

 


 
lol a True Texan... Sorry had to do it...​ 
PS: I wonder what was the triger, the violent games or the Weapons... or was it just calling someone a Redneck? ​


----------



## husam666 (Mar 23, 2012)

swiss420 said:


> lol a True Texan... Sorry had to do it...​

Click to collapse



you might not be a man if you didn't want it


----------



## boborone (Mar 23, 2012)

swiss420 said:


> lol a True Texan... Sorry had to do it...​

Click to collapse



Not the first "you might be redneck" joke inspired by me. Thank you I like it. 

My grandpa is a gunsmith, so replace the computers with a tv and you have his setup.






I took that a couple days after a gun show so his shop was pretty bare. 

btw, the first joke was you might be a redneck if you use a craftsman toolbox as a chest of drawers.


----------



## swiss420 (Mar 23, 2012)

husam666 said:


> you might not be a man if you didn't want it

Click to collapse



...  from Texan gun nuts over Jordaniens manlihood to Swiss cheese.

I hope you guys understand we just proofed our culturul Stereotypes perfectly.


----------



## boborone (Mar 23, 2012)

Just saw this on Top Gear






http://www.amazon.com/Haynes-Baby-Manual-Ian-Banks/dp/1844250598

perect gift for every car guy


----------



## RinZo (Mar 23, 2012)




----------



## swiss420 (Mar 23, 2012)

boborone said:


> Just saw this on Top Gear
> 
> Haynes Baby Manual
> 
> perect gift for every car guy

Click to collapse



Funny but expensive.

Just took a "How Texan Are You?" Quiz. Unsuprisngly I am not very Texan.

http://www.gotoquiz.com/how_texan_are_you

*You are 19% REAL Texan!!* 

There's really only a very slight chance you're Texan.  And if you are Texan you're probably from Vidor.  Grab a fact book on Texas and learn something.  It will change your life because you'll realize just how cool we really are.


----------



## mrrick (Mar 23, 2012)

husam666 said:


> you might not be a man if you didn't want it

Click to collapse



I saved the pic and sent it to every male I've ever known. 

*signed


----------



## initialjdg (Mar 23, 2012)

54% texan, I'm slowly being corrupted by the NE. SMH


----------



## boborone (Mar 23, 2012)

swiss420 said:


> Funny but expensive.
> 
> Just took a "How Texan Are You?" Quiz. Unsuprisngly I am not very Texan.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Here Are Your Quiz Results!

Your results for this quiz have been calculated and are presented below:
You are 60% REAL Texan!!

You're mostly texan. You know your Mexican food, state heritage and are probably slightly politically aware. You can probably pronounce Kukendall, Manchaca and Boerne correctly. Go you.


<div style="width: 320px; border: 1px solid gray; padding: 6px; font: normal 12px arial, verdana, sans-serif; color: black; background-color: white;"><b style="color: black; font: bold 20px 'Times New Roman', serif; display: block; margin-bottom: 8px;">You are 60% REAL Texan!!</b> <div style="width: 200px; background: white; border: 1px solid black; text-align: left;"><div style="width: 60%; background: red; font-size: 8px; line-height: 8px;"> </div></div><p style="margin: 10px; border: none; background: white; color: black;">You're mostly texan.  You know your Mexican food, state heritage and are probably slightly politically aware.  You can probably pronounce Kukendall, Manchaca and Boerne correctly.  Go you.<br><br><b><a href="http://www.gotoquiz.com/how_texan_are_you" style="color: blue;">How Texan Are You?</a><br><a href="http://www.gotoquiz.com/" style="color: blue;">Take More Quizzes</a></b></p></div>


----------



## martin-i (Mar 23, 2012)

Cool posts


----------



## boborone (Mar 23, 2012)

martin-i said:


> Cool posts

Click to collapse


----------



## the_scotsman (Mar 23, 2012)




----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Mar 23, 2012)

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## mrrick (Mar 23, 2012)

the_scotsman said:


>

Click to collapse



Intriguing 



*signed


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Mar 23, 2012)

mrrick said:


> Intriguing
> 
> 
> 
> *signed

Click to collapse



Then you might like this...





Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## mrrick (Mar 23, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Then you might like this...
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Oh man, I posted that one a while back somewhere.  It still makes my head explode.. 

*signed


----------



## jaszek (Mar 23, 2012)

mrrick said:


> Oh man, I posted that one a while back somewhere.  It still makes my head explode..
> 
> *signed

Click to collapse



It is pretty easy to do in Photoshop™. If I had friends I'd do one.


----------



## Archer (Mar 23, 2012)

jaszek said:


> It is pretty easy to do in Photoshop™. If I had friends I'd do one.

Click to collapse


----------



## jaszek (Mar 23, 2012)

Archer said:


>

Click to collapse



Exactly like that. I'm shooting a concert tonight, and *****es like the camera, maybe I'll get one tonight. lol


----------



## LordManhattan (Mar 23, 2012)




----------



## swiss420 (Mar 23, 2012)

jaszek said:


> It is pretty easy to do in Photoshop™. If I had friends I'd do one.

Click to collapse



Preaty Cool, and acctualy if you read my comment before I edited this I was wrong it is correct.


----------



## Archer (Mar 23, 2012)

jaszek said:


> Exactly like that. I'm shooting a concert tonight, and *****es like the camera, maybe I'll get one tonight. lol

Click to collapse



Good luck with that mate, and each to their own.  I personally like nice girls


----------



## conantroutman (Mar 23, 2012)

Sent From My Fingers To Your Face.....


----------



## swiss420 (Mar 23, 2012)

*Fox News in action...*



conantroutman said:


> *picture removed for ease of reading*
> 
> Sent From My Fingers To Your Face.....

Click to collapse



Are you serious? They realy got things wrong this time. Not that they ever get anything right but it seems this time Sarah Palin researched the Material. The Daily Show and Colbert Report will have a field day with this.


----------



## jaszek (Mar 23, 2012)

conantroutman said:


> Sent From My Fingers To Your Face.....

Click to collapse



And that's why I choose to read AP and SOMETIMES CNN


----------



## BeerChameleon (Mar 23, 2012)

jaszek said:


> And that's why I choose to read AP and SOMETIMES CNN

Click to collapse



I don't have fox news channel 

Usually i just read stuff after its plastered on every news site ever


----------



## LordManhattan (Mar 23, 2012)

Sorry people, it's a fake. 

Edit: Funny enough, the picture of Palin is Tina Fey. Not Palin, so Fox is still Fox!


----------



## jaszek (Mar 23, 2012)

LordManhattan said:


> Sorry people, it's a fake.
> 
> Edit: Funny enough, the picture of Palin is Tina Fey. Not Palin, so Fox is still Fox!

Click to collapse



I'M pretty sure the Palin one is fake.


----------



## conantroutman (Mar 23, 2012)

I know which one I'm choosing to believe.... 

Sent From My Fingers To Your Face.....


----------



## jaszek (Mar 23, 2012)

When you see it...bricks will be shat.


----------



## LordManhattan (Mar 23, 2012)

jaszek said:


> It is pretty easy to do in Photoshop™. If I had friends I'd do one.

Click to collapse


----------



## jaszek (Mar 23, 2012)




----------



## conantroutman (Mar 23, 2012)

LordManhattan said:


>

Click to collapse



Why doesn't he just add in the friends with photoshop too? 






Sent From My Fingers To Your Face.....


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Mar 23, 2012)

I'm just happy it's Friday!





Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## NotATreoFan (Mar 23, 2012)

conantroutman said:


> Sent From My Fingers To Your Face.....

Click to collapse



That picture is so fake, it makes my eyes hurt.


----------



## conantroutman (Mar 23, 2012)

NotATreoFan said:


> That picture is so fake, it makes my eyes hurt.

Click to collapse



Whatevs..... 
Take your pro Fox agenda elsewhere...  

Sent From My Fingers To Your Face.....


----------



## orb3000 (Mar 23, 2012)

best use for the new ipad


----------



## orb3000 (Mar 23, 2012)




----------



## xaccers (Mar 23, 2012)




----------



## mrrick (Mar 23, 2012)

*signed


----------



## mrrick (Mar 23, 2012)

Look again,  it's not what you think.. 

*signed


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Mar 24, 2012)

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## stuffinthesky (Mar 24, 2012)

Ten characters.


----------



## orb3000 (Mar 24, 2012)




----------



## orb3000 (Mar 24, 2012)




----------



## MissionImprobable (Mar 24, 2012)

mrrick said:


> Look again,  it's not what you think..
> 
> *signed

Click to collapse



It's not a whole bunch of birds on a limb?






---------- Post added 24th March 2012 at 12:30 AM ---------- Previous post was 23rd March 2012 at 11:59 PM ----------


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Mar 24, 2012)

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## LordManhattan (Mar 24, 2012)

MissionImprobable;23981203

[/COLOR said:
			
		

>

Click to collapse


----------



## orb3000 (Mar 24, 2012)




----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Mar 24, 2012)

My daughter at 8 months old back in 2006...






Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## orb3000 (Mar 24, 2012)




----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Mar 24, 2012)

I married a farmer's daughter...that's a cool poster.!^

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## LordManhattan (Mar 25, 2012)

Totally agree Orb! 

Off-topic? The things that makes me happy are small things. A beer, a smile, a piece of pizza. I don't need a freaking island, a Gulfstream G500 and a Koeningsegg CCX, i have those already. 

Just kidding. 

But i agree. Small things makes me happy.


----------



## mrrick (Mar 25, 2012)

Made this for the grandparents. Yay for potty training!  






*signed


----------



## boborone (Mar 25, 2012)

mrrick said:


> Made this for the grandparents. Yay for potty training!
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Hahahaha awesome dad

- this sig is just so I don't have to write 10char when on my phone -


----------



## RinZo (Mar 25, 2012)

mrrick said:


> Made this for the grandparents. Yay for potty training!
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Wow you're way younger than I thought.


----------



## mrrick (Mar 25, 2012)

RinZo said:


> Wow you're way younger than I thought.

Click to collapse



Ha  

*signed


----------



## MissionImprobable (Mar 25, 2012)

Could have done without having to see the turd =P


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Mar 25, 2012)

MissionImprobable said:


> Could have done without having to see the turd =P

Click to collapse



Agreed.  TMI...I have two little girls and I'm an odd bastard, but I wouldn't even post that.

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## SteveG12543 (Mar 25, 2012)

^ I believe it was so they didn't have to deal with "pics or it didn't happen" posts lol... Just threw it all out there at once.

Sent from my Transformer Prime TF201 using XDA Premium HD app.


----------



## boborone (Mar 25, 2012)

I am God. 

- this sig is just so I don't have to write 10char when on my phone -


----------



## mrrick (Mar 25, 2012)

Lol at you guys.. Lame

*signed


----------



## mrrick (Mar 25, 2012)

*signed


----------



## jaszek (Mar 25, 2012)




----------



## orb3000 (Mar 25, 2012)




----------



## orb3000 (Mar 26, 2012)




----------



## Archer (Mar 26, 2012)




----------



## mrrick (Mar 26, 2012)

m1l4droid said:


> Damn! What is that car?!

Click to collapse



I have no clue but that instrument panel is hawt.. 

*signed


----------



## Archer (Mar 26, 2012)

m1l4droid said:


> Damn! What is that car?!

Click to collapse





mrrick said:


> I have no clue but that instrument panel is hawt..

Click to collapse



Get with the times.  Google image search FTW...

http://goo.gl/9uJz5



			
				My mate Charlie said:
			
		

> These are modern times we live in.

Click to collapse


----------



## orb3000 (Mar 26, 2012)




----------



## LordManhattan (Mar 26, 2012)




----------



## swiss420 (Mar 26, 2012)

I would link the pepperspay with Siri and let it decide when and who to spray. That would finaly make all does Siri Youtube Videos acctualy funny. 

I wonder if the Pepperspray would improve Signal Quality. Maybe add some metal particles into the Pepperspray in order when it is being used to boost signal Quality to make sure the Emergency App distress Signal can be send.  







Telling from the provider in the picture I would assume it was taken in Switzerland. I wonder how a personal protection addon in the States would look like.


----------



## boborone (Mar 26, 2012)

Found in the store yesterday 

Igrill was $100

- this sig is just so I don't have to write 10char when on my phone -


----------



## swiss420 (Mar 26, 2012)

boborone said:


> Found in the store yesterday
> 
> Igrill was $100
> 
> - this sig is just so I don't have to write 10char when on my phone -

Click to collapse



I bought a Igrill about a half year ago with two Sensors for $114 I belief. Since I dont have a iPhone I sold it in the mean time. I used it once to mesure the Temperatur in the Ofen to heat up my broken HD2 to loosen the Touchscreen from the LCD Screen. Worked nicely. I did sell it to a friend and we tried it out with Meat. It Worked until the iPhones battery went dead. We dident have a charger and the meat was soon ready. I think that was the last time we used it. I had my use for it and my Friend is a iPhone user so spending money on useless stuff is fine with him.  It would be nice if there would be a Android application but I dont think we will see that. I wondered if the signal could be used in a self made Programm. But never got around to it.


----------



## orb3000 (Mar 26, 2012)




----------



## NotATreoFan (Mar 26, 2012)

boborone said:


> Found in the store yesterday

Click to collapse



Thanks for the neck ache.


----------



## husam666 (Mar 26, 2012)




----------



## orb3000 (Mar 26, 2012)




----------



## coolsandie (Mar 26, 2012)

---




---




---




---




---


----------



## husam666 (Mar 26, 2012)




----------



## Dblfstr (Mar 26, 2012)




----------



## boborone (Mar 26, 2012)

Tastes almost as bad as you think. But after working outside all day......it is great!

- this sig is just so I don't have to write 10char when on my phone -


----------



## likeurface (Mar 26, 2012)

Multi tasking?

Sent from my SPH-D710 using XDA


----------



## LordManhattan (Mar 26, 2012)

Dblfstr said:


>

Click to collapse



Why is that TV looking at me?


----------



## orb3000 (Mar 26, 2012)




----------



## LordManhattan (Mar 26, 2012)

Oh my god, it's really true.


----------



## Touch-ee (Mar 27, 2012)

..........


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Mar 27, 2012)

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## LordManhattan (Mar 27, 2012)




----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Mar 27, 2012)

LordManhattan said:


>

Click to collapse



Haha

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Mar 27, 2012)

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## orb3000 (Mar 27, 2012)




----------



## MissionImprobable (Mar 27, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Sent from my coffee pot.

Click to collapse



Seriously, dude? This was already posted about 15 pages ago. Don't you read every single page of threads before posting in them? Gah, I hate you. I have traveled back in time to bring this picture from the internet's nascent days that it might cause you tears:


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Mar 27, 2012)

MissionImprobable said:


> Seriously, dude? This was already posted about 15 pages ago. Don't you read every single page of threads before posting in them? Gah, I hate you. I have traveled back in time to bring this picture from the internet's nascent days that it might cause you tears:

Click to collapse







*don't.
Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## MissionImprobable (Mar 27, 2012)

I was just messing with ya, guy. I thank you though for helping me stumble onto this bit of hilarity.


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Mar 27, 2012)

That was on 9gag like 4 days ago.



That's a good one though...so much faith in humanity...lost.

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## Archer (Mar 27, 2012)




----------



## coolsandie (Mar 27, 2012)

---




---




---




---


----------



## MissionImprobable (Mar 27, 2012)

One more. Site is a semi-hidden gem:


----------



## LordManhattan (Mar 27, 2012)

coolsandie said:


> ---
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Still can't see your images! I'm no longer on Ubuntu, i'm on Win7 and running Chrome. Not that i care anymore, but it's still strange.


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Mar 27, 2012)

Not cool.......
Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## boborone (Mar 27, 2012)

LordManhattan said:


> Still can't see your images! I'm no longer on Ubuntu, i'm on Win7 and running Chrome. Not that i care anymore, but it's still strange.

Click to collapse



I see em on the app



Two nights ago at the lake

- this sig is just so I don't have to write 10char when on my phone -


----------



## MissionImprobable (Mar 27, 2012)

LordManhattan said:


> Still can't see your images! I'm no longer on Ubuntu, i'm on Win7 and running Chrome. Not that i care anymore, but it's still strange.

Click to collapse



It's probably Chrome. It won't display a lot of different elements. Had trouble with it being unable to play youtube clips fullscreen; it would just go white.


----------



## orb3000 (Mar 27, 2012)




----------



## LordManhattan (Mar 27, 2012)




----------



## jaszek (Mar 27, 2012)

LordManhattan said:


>

Click to collapse



In Poland we call it "Piłka Nożna".....which translate to Ball and Foot. lol


----------



## boborone (Mar 27, 2012)

im american and i dont get it either


----------



## husam666 (Mar 27, 2012)




----------



## jaszek (Mar 27, 2012)

husam666 said:


>

Click to collapse



Where'd you get that photo of my tattoo from?


----------



## husam666 (Mar 27, 2012)

jaszek said:


> Where'd you get that photo of my tattoo from?

Click to collapse



look at the watermark


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Mar 27, 2012)

Damn, and I was only on page one...






Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## BeerChameleon (Mar 27, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Damn, and I was only on page one...
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Y U NO GET INFINITE GAG?? 


ITs better!!!!
No ads
Comments
Like/dislike
Save images 
Much more!!


----------



## husam666 (Mar 27, 2012)




----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Mar 27, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> Y U NO GET INFINITE GAG??
> 
> 
> ITs better!!!!
> ...

Click to collapse



Just lazy I guess!:beer:

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## conantroutman (Mar 27, 2012)

This one's for Archer.... 






Sent From My Fingers To Your Face.....


----------



## BeerChameleon (Mar 27, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Just lazy I guess!:beer:
> 
> Sent from my coffee pot.

Click to collapse



That is extremely laxy to not goto the market and download


----------



## Archer (Mar 27, 2012)

conantroutman said:


> This one's for Archer....
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Haha thanks Conan. That's awesome!


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Mar 27, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> That is extremely laxy to not goto the market and download

Click to collapse



Just downloaded it.  It restarted my phone while installing, then again while moving it to my SD card...finally ran it, and its nice to not have the ads, but its a bit buggy still.  I know it's an alpha, so I might stick with the Amuse app for now.  I also get all the other humor sites with it, and that's what drew me to it in the first place.

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## BeerChameleon (Mar 27, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Just downloaded it.  It restarted my phone while installing, then again while moving it to my SD card...finally ran it, and its nice to not have the ads, but its a bit buggy still.  I know it's an alpha, so I might stick with the Amuse app for now.  I also get all the other humor sites with it, and that's what drew me to it in the first place.
> 
> Sent from my coffee pot.

Click to collapse



hmm, works great for me..

Only bug i noticed is sometime images need to reload but after clicking reload it works great


----------



## Archer (Mar 27, 2012)

I had to go looking didn't I?


----------



## M_T_M (Mar 27, 2012)

Archer said:


> I had to go looking didn't I?

Click to collapse



Fluffy the cat clown is not amused


----------



## BeerChameleon (Mar 27, 2012)

M_T_M said:


> Fluffy the cat clown is amused

Click to collapse





HMM looks like you lied


----------



## M_T_M (Mar 27, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> HMM looks like you lied

Click to collapse



HMM??? Lied??? what are you smoking son!!??


----------



## BeerChameleon (Mar 27, 2012)

M_T_M said:


> HMM??? Lied??? what are you smoking son!!??

Click to collapse



THIS
........


----------



## M_T_M (Mar 27, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> THIS
> ........

Click to collapse



How did you find that item mate!!??   

I've been looking for it since the last time I was looking for it   Thanks David...you've made my day 

Here...haz a cookie


----------



## BeerChameleon (Mar 27, 2012)

M_T_M said:


> How did you find that item mate!!??
> 
> I've been looking for it since the last time I was looking for it   Thanks David...you've made my day
> 
> Here...haz a cookie

Click to collapse



Everything on the cookie looks like a lie i mean:
. The white stuff
. the so called chocolate chips
. I am unsure abouth the bacon, i might risk eating that


----------



## M_T_M (Mar 27, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> Everything on the cookie looks like a lie i mean:
> . The white stuff
> . the so called chocolate chips
> . I am unsure abouth the bacon, i might risk eating that

Click to collapse



Teh cake is a lie and teh game you just lost David...but that is irrelevant now!!
Eat teh cookie!!!!  NAO!!!  

Also...THIS
www.tehcookie.org


----------



## Archer (Mar 27, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> Everything on the cookie looks like a lie i mean:
> . The white stuff
> . the so called chocolate chips
> . I am unsure abouth the bacon, i might risk eating that

Click to collapse



I'm hoping that it's a pastry-like cookie, with beef chunks, and a cheeze and bacon topping.


----------



## BeerChameleon (Mar 27, 2012)

M_T_M said:


> Teh cake is a lie and teh game you just lost David...but that is irrelevant now!!
> Eat teh cookie!!!!  NAO!!!
> 
> Also...THIS
> www.tehcookie.org

Click to collapse



i see hide a troll link behind a link and tinyurl, looks to dangerous to click


----------



## husam666 (Mar 27, 2012)




----------



## Archer (Mar 27, 2012)

Hey guys I had an awesome light saber fight earlier on...


----------



## halman (Mar 27, 2012)

The greatest way to keep your phone from getting hot temperature


----------



## LordManhattan (Mar 27, 2012)




----------



## Archer (Mar 27, 2012)

LordManhattan said:


>

Click to collapse



That. Is. Amazing.

Did you make that?  A google image search doesn't turn it up anywhere.

*Edit:* Ah yeah it does.  There's some crazy stuff on this page...

http://www.supermontagens.com.br/2010/09/lolcats-serious-cat-44-montagens.html


----------



## orb3000 (Mar 27, 2012)




----------



## LordManhattan (Mar 27, 2012)

What.the.hell!

Edit: False alarm. They've used forced perspective, so it looks bigger.

http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2012/...dile-croc-africa-cryptozoology_n_1239178.html


----------



## mrrick (Mar 27, 2012)

No forced perspective here.. Holy hell














*signed


----------



## LordManhattan (Mar 27, 2012)

THAT is a big croc!


----------



## BeerChameleon (Mar 27, 2012)

LordManhattan said:


> THAT is a big croc!

Click to collapse



I almost read that wrong


----------



## BeerChameleon (Mar 28, 2012)

Sent from my SPH-D700


----------



## mrrick (Mar 28, 2012)

*signed


----------



## boborone (Mar 28, 2012)

mrrick said:


> *signed

Click to collapse



Did you knoe they had to start shaving because the Afghan gov was complaining that civilians could get confused as special ops in a gun fight. Not sure about you but if I'm on the other side, I would kinda know the difference between a guy in a baseball cap with the rifle strapped to him and the guys with sandals and the Afghan hat (can't think of the name off hand, it's a round hat with no brim) and no gun running for his life. They just didn't like em blending in IMO. 

- this sig is just so I don't have to write 10char when on my phone -


----------



## Ibrahimovic89 (Mar 28, 2012)




----------



## orb3000 (Mar 28, 2012)




----------



## boborone (Mar 28, 2012)

- this sig is just so I don't have to write 10char when on my phone -


----------



## jaszek (Mar 28, 2012)

Guess what this is. lol


----------



## boborone (Mar 28, 2012)

jaszek said:


> Guess what this is. lol

Click to collapse



WAS an expensive camera 

- this sig is just so I don't have to write 10char when on my phone -


----------



## jaszek (Mar 28, 2012)

boborone said:


> WAS an expensive camera
> 
> - this sig is just so I don't have to write 10char when on my phone -

Click to collapse



I'll trade you the CMOS sensor for a beer or two. lol


----------



## boborone (Mar 28, 2012)

jaszek said:


> I'll trade you the CMOS sensor for a beer or two. lol

Click to collapse



Burned another one? Gotta lay off the long exposure shots man.

- this sig is just so I don't have to write 10char when on my phone -


----------



## jaszek (Mar 28, 2012)

boborone said:


> Burned another one? Gotta lay off the long exposure shots man.
> 
> - this sig is just so I don't have to write 10char when on my phone -

Click to collapse



The sensor should still work. I removed the High Pass filter, so it's good for IR shots.


----------



## boborone (Mar 28, 2012)

jaszek said:


> The sensor should still work. I removed the High Pass filter, so it's good for IR shots.

Click to collapse



Greek to me kinda but sounds OK I guess maybe bad good idk I'm just act like I know and smile and nod and pass you a beer. 

- this sig is just so I don't have to write 10char when on my phone -


----------



## jaszek (Mar 28, 2012)

boborone said:


> Greek to me kinda but sounds OK I guess maybe bad good idk I'm just act like I know and smile and nod and pass you a beer.
> 
> - this sig is just so I don't have to write 10char when on my phone -

Click to collapse



I heard that beer is good. I really want to try it, but I can't find it here. If they ask at the post office, say you are shipping yeast samples. Always works. lol


----------



## boborone (Mar 28, 2012)

jaszek said:


> I heard that beer is good. I really want to try it, but I can't find it here. If they ask at the post office, say you are shipping yeast samples. Always works. lol

Click to collapse



It's not as good as it once was. I think it's cause I've gone to darker beers. You and guiness might not like it. They do have a Bohemian Black Lager that is fantastic. And a stout I haven't had but heard about. 

- this sig is just so I don't have to write 10char when on my phone -


----------



## jaszek (Mar 28, 2012)

boborone said:


> It's not as good as it once was. I think it's cause I've gone to darker beers. You and guiness might not like it. They do have a Bohemian Black Lager that is fantastic. And a stout I haven't had but heard about.
> 
> - this sig is just so I don't have to write 10char when on my phone -

Click to collapse



I'll try the stout. lol


----------



## mrrick (Mar 28, 2012)

boborone said:


> Did you knoe they had to start shaving because the Afghan gov was complaining that civilians could get confused as special ops in a gun fight. Not sure about you but if I'm on the other side, I would kinda know the difference between a guy in a baseball cap with the rifle strapped to him and the guys with sandals and the Afghan hat (can't think of the name off hand, it's a round hat with no brim) and no gun running for his life. They just didn't like em blending in IMO.
> 
> - this sig is just so I don't have to write 10char when on my phone -

Click to collapse



There's no denying our special forces, and Beards or no beard, i would not want to go against any of those guys. In anything!
True warriors in every sense of the word. 

*signed


----------



## orb3000 (Mar 28, 2012)




----------



## boborone (Mar 28, 2012)

BS on so many levels. 






She was a model. 

Walked into an plane's propeller. 

People in the West Village held fundraisers for her.

She sued the pilot's insurance.

They gave her money!

Somebody please make a good meme from this. I can print it out and let my mom take it to work. She works in the West Village.

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...alked-propeller-says-pilot-Curt-Richmond.html

http://www.nbcdfw.com/news/local/Lauren-Scruggs-Reportedly-Rejects-Settlement-Offer-144378285.html


----------



## RinZo (Mar 28, 2012)

orb3000 said:


>

Click to collapse



That is disgusting.


----------



## jaszek (Mar 28, 2012)

boborone said:


> BS on so many levels.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



What an idiot. Who walks in front of a plane, with the engine on or off. Just like when you get out of a car, you don't walk in front of it, but in the back. She deserved it. 














Here is the generator for it:  http://troll.me?p=313724


----------



## boborone (Mar 28, 2012)

jaszek said:


> What an idiot. Who walks in front of a plane, with the engine on or off. Just like when you get out of a car, you don't walk in front of it, but in the back. She deserved it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



It was on! The dumb broad walked into the blades with the engine running. Got out of the plane and walked right into it. I can't see how at all it's anybody's else's fault but her's. She would have made the darwin award if she had died. Watch people get out of a helicopter. They duck and the blades are a good 10 ft above em. She would've jumped on a trampoline under em.

Thanks for the link. My thanks are up to 8 now. I didn't know about that site.


----------



## conantroutman (Mar 28, 2012)




----------



## orb3000 (Mar 28, 2012)




----------



## LordManhattan (Mar 28, 2012)

orb3000 said:


>

Click to collapse



I guess there's a lot of poking in there.


----------



## husam666 (Mar 28, 2012)

LordManhattan said:


> I guess there's a lot of poking in there.

Click to collapse



if facebook is g4y, does this make it a g4y bar?

---------- Post added at 09:40 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:28 PM ----------


----------



## Fenkosmo (Mar 28, 2012)




----------



## conantroutman (Mar 28, 2012)

Sent From My Fingers To Your Face.....


----------



## husam666 (Mar 28, 2012)

Fenkosmo said:


>

Click to collapse



you know worst part is that Kony's been dead since 2006, and guess where they found oil


----------



## conantroutman (Mar 28, 2012)

C'mon..... 
No politics.....  






Sent From My Fingers To Your Face.....


----------



## husam666 (Mar 28, 2012)

conantroutman said:


> C'mon.....
> No politics.....
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse


----------



## boborone (Mar 28, 2012)

conantroutman said:


> C'mon.....
> No politics.....
> 
> Sent From My Fingers To Your Face.....

Click to collapse


----------



## LordManhattan (Mar 28, 2012)

Bulgaria is remaking Married with children. Why Bulgaria? WHY??






---------- Post added at 09:25 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:24 PM ----------

Argentina too.........................






And Russia....






---------- Post added at 09:27 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:25 PM ----------

LOOOL


----------



## husam666 (Mar 29, 2012)

---------- Post added at 01:03 AM ---------- Previous post was at 01:02 AM ----------


----------



## RinZo (Mar 29, 2012)

*What we see when we're drunk*

This had me cracking up


----------



## mrrick (Mar 29, 2012)

*signed


----------



## LordManhattan (Mar 29, 2012)

---------- Post added at 02:29 AM ---------- Previous post was at 02:13 AM ----------


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Mar 29, 2012)

No truer words...





Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## husam666 (Mar 29, 2012)

sounds delicious


----------



## mrrick (Mar 29, 2012)

*signed


----------



## LordManhattan (Mar 29, 2012)

---------- Post added at 04:06 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:04 PM ----------


----------



## BeerChameleon (Mar 29, 2012)

LMAO!!!!


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Mar 29, 2012)

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## orb3000 (Mar 29, 2012)




----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Mar 29, 2012)

Car decal WIN.





Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## BeerChameleon (Mar 29, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Car decal WIN.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



is that a count of what he has hit? 

Also if so damn he hit more cops then anything and isnt in jail


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Mar 29, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> is that a count of what he has hit?

Click to collapse



Yeah man, pretty nifty little scoreboard, yeah?



Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## xaccers (Mar 29, 2012)

I'm sorry, Windows couldn't delete your file, because it exists...


----------



## LordManhattan (Mar 29, 2012)




----------



## jaszek (Mar 29, 2012)




----------



## LordManhattan (Mar 29, 2012)




----------



## mrrick (Mar 29, 2012)

*signed


----------



## LordManhattan (Mar 29, 2012)




----------



## BeerChameleon (Mar 29, 2012)

LordManhattan said:


>

Click to collapse



LOL i think i have done this a lot , LOL


----------



## LordManhattan (Mar 29, 2012)

Yeah, join the club!


----------



## BeerChameleon (Mar 30, 2012)

LordManhattan said:


> Yeah, join the club!

Click to collapse



I do this too:


----------



## husam666 (Mar 30, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> I do this too:

Click to collapse



I have a friend who keeps doing this which is pretty annoying 
(too lazy to make a meme)

Turns down the radio to talk to passengers

Turns down the radio another time to talk


----------



## LordManhattan (Mar 30, 2012)

And this:


----------



## boborone (Mar 30, 2012)

Everyone has to be quiet and let me think when I'm driving. May take an hour to get to 7-11 but we make it. 

- this sig is just so I don't have to write 10char when on my phone -


----------



## mrrick (Mar 30, 2012)

*signed


----------



## mrrick (Mar 30, 2012)

Don't know. But for the love of god someone figure it out because this is what I want for teh zombies

*signed


----------



## boborone (Mar 30, 2012)

mrrick said:


> Don't know. But for the love of god someone figure it out because this is what I want for teh zombies
> 
> *signed

Click to collapse



Single shot breach loader. Leave it the Texan. *rolls eyes 

- this sig is just so I don't have to write 10char when on my phone -


----------



## boborone (Mar 30, 2012)

etc.usf.edu/clipart/26800/26813/breech-loade_26813_lg.gif 

- this sig is just so I don't have to write 10char when on my phone -


----------



## LordManhattan (Mar 30, 2012)

Think you forgot the


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Mar 30, 2012)

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## jaszek (Mar 30, 2012)

boborone said:


> - this sig is just so I don't have to write 10char when on my phone -

Click to collapse





LordManhattan said:


> Think you forgot the  tag there boy![/QUOTE]
> 
> 
> 
> Happy? lol

Click to collapse


----------



## orb3000 (Mar 30, 2012)




----------



## the_scotsman (Mar 30, 2012)

NOW, HOW MANY CAN YOU GET?


----------



## cpumaster (Mar 30, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Sent from my coffee pot.

Click to collapse



Horny little bastards.....


----------



## orb3000 (Mar 30, 2012)




----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Mar 30, 2012)

This is a photo I took of my Father in law's favorite possession.





Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## orb3000 (Mar 30, 2012)




----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Mar 30, 2012)

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## Aust S5 (Mar 30, 2012)

sent from Grey Skull


----------



## mrrick (Mar 30, 2012)

*signed


----------



## Aust S5 (Mar 30, 2012)

sent from Grey Skull


----------



## Archer (Mar 30, 2012)




----------



## M_T_M (Mar 30, 2012)

ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh         

What its wrong with you?


----------



## conantroutman (Mar 30, 2012)

boborone said:


>

Click to collapse



I totally missed this first time round... 
I lol'd........



Archer said:


> bad things......

Click to collapse


----------



## M_T_M (Mar 30, 2012)

conantroutman said:


>

Click to collapse



Funkyjunk link FAIL


----------



## conantroutman (Mar 30, 2012)

fixed


----------



## Archer (Mar 30, 2012)

m1l4droid said:


>

Click to collapse


----------



## lamborg (Mar 30, 2012)

Source


----------



## mrrick (Mar 30, 2012)

*signed


----------



## Archer (Mar 30, 2012)

Bunny couldn't kill Rave Cat!


----------



## M_T_M (Mar 30, 2012)

Archer said:


> Bunny couldn't kill Rave Cat!

Click to collapse



*sigh*  when will you guys learn not to link Funnyjunk stuff ?


----------



## BeerChameleon (Mar 30, 2012)

M_T_M said:


> *sigh*  when will you guys learn not to link Funnyjunk stuff ?

Click to collapse



when when you learn that they will never learn


----------



## Bob Barnsen (Mar 30, 2012)




----------



## orb3000 (Mar 30, 2012)




----------



## BeerChameleon (Mar 30, 2012)

Sent from my SPH-D700


----------



## orb3000 (Mar 30, 2012)




----------



## MissionImprobable (Mar 30, 2012)

orb3000 said:


>

Click to collapse



From forever ago, just because.


----------



## mrrick (Mar 31, 2012)

*signed


----------



## PrinceEndymion88 (Mar 31, 2012)




----------



## mrrick (Mar 31, 2012)

*signed


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Mar 31, 2012)

Is THAT understood?

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## jaszek (Mar 31, 2012)

I'll put this here to get more views. lol

Few new photos. Woo Hoo.




Brooklyn Bridge by Jaszek PL, on Flickr




Brooklyn Bridge by Jaszek PL, on Flickr




Brooklyn Bridge by Jaszek PL, on Flickr


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Mar 31, 2012)

jaszek said:


> I'll put this here to get more views. lol
> 
> Few new photos. Woo Hoo.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Beautiful work!  Great composition and color.

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## orb3000 (Mar 31, 2012)




----------



## coolsandie (Mar 31, 2012)

---




---




---


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Mar 31, 2012)

Just made this.





Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## KennyJoe69 (Mar 31, 2012)

You hurt my brain! 

Sent from my ADR6400L using XDA


----------



## RinZo (Mar 31, 2012)




----------



## shahkam (Mar 31, 2012)

jaszek said:


> I'll put this here to get more views. lol
> 
> Few new photos. Woo Hoo.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Just amazing !!!

Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio Z715e using xda premium


----------



## PaganAng3l (Mar 31, 2012)

Dunno how many, if any, of you all are AMF mechanics like me, but I was ordered by the boss to create a picture showcasing my failure at work today. We all got a kick out of it, so thought I would share

PS I'm Byron and the boss is James to put it all in context


----------



## mrrick (Mar 31, 2012)

PaganAng3l said:


> Dunno how many, if any, of you all are AMF mechanics like me, but I was ordered by the boss to create a picture showcasing my failure at work today. We all got a kick out of it, so thought I would share
> 
> PS I'm Byron and the boss is James to put it all in context

Click to collapse



Ha,  nice one.. 

I made one at work too.. But my boss was less than enthused. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*signed


----------



## orb3000 (Mar 31, 2012)




----------



## mrrick (Mar 31, 2012)

*signed


----------



## mrrick (Mar 31, 2012)

*signed


----------



## visavon (Apr 1, 2012)

Sent from my Wildfire S using XDA


----------



## visavon (Apr 1, 2012)

Sent from my Wildfire S using XDA


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Apr 1, 2012)

I'm looking at the weather on my phone with the 1weather widget.  Um....not sure how this is possible, but...
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## boborone (Apr 1, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> I'm looking at the weather on my phone with the 1weather widget.  Um....not sure how this is possible, but...
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Is that ads on your homescreen? Son I am disappoint 

- this sig is just so I don't have to write 10char when on my phone -


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Apr 1, 2012)

boborone said:


> Is that ads on your homescreen? Son I am disappoint
> 
> - this sig is just so I don't have to write 10char when on my phone -

Click to collapse



No no no.  That is just the UI after clicking said widget.
This is page 2 of my homescreen...




Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## orb3000 (Apr 1, 2012)




----------



## boborone (Apr 1, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> No no no.  This it just the widget UI after clicking said widget.
> This is page 2 of my homescreen...
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



i see, cool widget

https://play.google.com/store/search?q=ad+blocker


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Apr 1, 2012)

boborone said:


> i see, cool widget
> 
> https://play.google.com/store/search?q=ad+blocker

Click to collapse



Thanks for the link, but I'm not rooted, yet.  Shame on me.

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## boborone (Apr 1, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Thanks for the link, but I'm not rooted, yet.  Shame on me.
> 
> Sent from my coffee pot.

Click to collapse



Meathead! Get to rooting!







nugget of greatness


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Apr 1, 2012)

boborone said:


> Meathead! Get to rooting!
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Damn the 14 mongrels who "disliked" that clip...still so funny after all these years.:thumbup:

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Apr 1, 2012)

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## mrrick (Apr 1, 2012)

*signed


----------



## mrrick (Apr 1, 2012)

*signed


----------



## LordManhattan (Apr 1, 2012)




----------



## stopa46 (Apr 1, 2012)

Uploaded with ImageShack.us

hit THANKS button if You like it


----------



## LordManhattan (Apr 1, 2012)




----------



## mrrick (Apr 1, 2012)

Cleaned out the truck today, found this stash.. wth
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



*signed


----------



## LordManhattan (Apr 1, 2012)




----------



## mrrick (Apr 1, 2012)

*signed


----------



## orb3000 (Apr 2, 2012)




----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Apr 2, 2012)

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Apr 2, 2012)

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## Archer (Apr 2, 2012)

Some people take Draw Something VERY seriously!












From here, if anyone's interested...

http://bestofdrawsomething.com


----------



## boborone (Apr 2, 2012)

Huh? What the hell?


----------



## mrrick (Apr 2, 2012)

Happy Monday





*signed


----------



## stuffinthesky (Apr 2, 2012)

mrrick said:


> Happy Monday
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I need me some of that.

Sent from my Inspire 4G using Tapatalk 2 Beta-5


----------



## freemini (Apr 2, 2012)

I can only imagine how long it takes to see the drawing complete if it's so complicated.. I don't wanna stare at my phone/tablet for 30 minutes.


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Apr 2, 2012)

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## iFreezer (Apr 2, 2012)

Haftbefehl 



Sent from my X8 using xda premium


----------



## LordManhattan (Apr 2, 2012)

http://static.fjcdn.com/pictures/Holy+****.+Not+OC_1a2f06_3529198.jpg


----------



## M_T_M (Apr 2, 2012)

LordManhattan said:


> http://static.fjcdn.com/pictures/Holy+****.+Not+OC_1a2f06_3529198.jpg

Click to collapse



funnyjunk links fail hits again!!   

you are alright mate


----------



## orb3000 (Apr 2, 2012)




----------



## BeerChameleon (Apr 2, 2012)

orb3000 said:


>

Click to collapse



This is very hard, 

Also my mom bought a game called Hue Knew on clearance at game daze that has this very same concept.

Its cool and a good brain exccercise check it out: http://www.google.com/products/cata...=X&ei=5ft5T9G7NMKs2gXf3em7Aw&ved=0CJsBEPMCMAc


----------



## Dblfstr (Apr 2, 2012)

Here a couple of mine. 

The steak one will really piss of my mother-in-law... the word is CHINA!







This one is for my son. He likes hotdogs.


----------



## mrrick (Apr 2, 2012)

*signed


----------



## orb3000 (Apr 3, 2012)




----------



## LordManhattan (Apr 3, 2012)

Volcano porn alert!


----------



## mrrick (Apr 3, 2012)

Pittsburgh 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*signed


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Apr 3, 2012)

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## MissionImprobable (Apr 3, 2012)

boborone said:


> Meathead! Get to rooting!
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



How did they keep straight faces running through all that? Hilarious


----------



## jaszek (Apr 3, 2012)




----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Apr 3, 2012)

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## boborone (Apr 3, 2012)

Meanwhile in America 




Oh dear lord it was good. Texas toast, spicy sauce, onion rings, pepper jack, beef, shredded cheddar, beef, sauce, grilled onions, jalapenos, 8 strips of bacon, Texas toast. 

- this sig is just so I don't have to write 10char when on my phone -


----------



## boborone (Apr 3, 2012)

Better pic

- this sig is just so I don't have to write 10char when on my phone -


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Apr 3, 2012)

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## boborone (Apr 3, 2012)

Ahhhhh work damnit

Success

OK this is the good shot


- this sig is just so I don't have to write 10char when on my phone -


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Apr 3, 2012)

boborone said:


> Ahhhhh work damnit
> 
> Success
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



But get your facts straight....THIS is America....





Looks good, yeah?...well this is what you'll get....




Somehow it's still 2300 calories.  Welcome to America!
Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## mrrick (Apr 3, 2012)

*signed


----------



## mrrick (Apr 3, 2012)

m1l4droid said:


> This is my cat. He just died today.

Click to collapse



Damn. That's rough.. Sorry bro, Real talk.

*signed


----------



## Aust S5 (Apr 3, 2012)

So sad. It's never fun. I too have lost family members before. Hope you are ok.

Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk


----------



## Archer (Apr 3, 2012)

m1l4droid said:


> Thank you. He was sick, it was the holidays and I was gonna take him to the vet today. But he didn't make it. I knew he may die but I didn't think I'd be so sad.
> He was exactly 6 years old. I just went to university and when I got back he wasn't breathing anymore. Poor thing. :'(

Click to collapse



Sad news mate - sorry to hear that.  It's always hard when they go, but it's part of having them around isn't it.  You have my sympathies and condolences.


----------



## mrrick (Apr 3, 2012)

*signed


----------



## M_T_M (Apr 3, 2012)

boborone said:


> Ahhhhh work damnit
> 
> Success
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Whataburguer FTW!!!!


----------



## mrrick (Apr 3, 2012)

m1l4droid said:


> thank you. I just buried him.

Click to collapse








*signed


----------



## M_T_M (Apr 3, 2012)

mrrick said:


> *signed

Click to collapse



That is not how you get a kitty down from a tree!!


----------



## boborone (Apr 3, 2012)

M_T_M said:


> Whataburguer FTW!!!!

Click to collapse



Secret to great food at Whataburger:

Make friends with manager and cook
Bring them whiskey
Tell them what you want
However you want it
Hey where's the receipt for what I just ordered
Ahh I see
Success


----------



## M_T_M (Apr 3, 2012)

boborone said:


> Secret to great food at Whataburger:
> 
> Make friends with manager and cook
> Bring them whiskey
> ...

Click to collapse



Me jelee!!! .

Also....I wish I had a whataburguer right now


----------



## LordManhattan (Apr 3, 2012)




----------



## ross231 (Apr 3, 2012)




----------



## jr866gooner (Apr 3, 2012)

m1l4droid said:


> This is my cat. He just died today.

Click to collapse



So sorry to hear,he looks cute in this pic.

I lost a cat that was part of my life since she was a kitten in 96/97. She died just before Christmas 2011. She did bloody well at nearly 16 and there's just no describing how hard it is to think you won't see them again or even hear their purr. :'(
It will get easier bud.

As a tribute I'll save your pic and have it in my picture frame widget. Hope you don't think it's too weird!

Best
Jr
sent from my Nokia 3210 running android.


----------



## mrrick (Apr 3, 2012)

LordManhattan said:


>

Click to collapse



Wth.. Lol

*signed


----------



## jr866gooner (Apr 3, 2012)

m1l4droid said:


> Thanks, that's nice of you. Yes, it's quite hard. Now I sometimes hear him then realize it was an illusion.
> 
> I love cats too, and no, that's not weird. I can ask more pictures if you want.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus S with CyanogenMod9

Click to collapse



Here you go as promised..



sent from my Nokia 3210 running android.


----------



## jr866gooner (Apr 3, 2012)

Def isn't a 3210! A little joke in my Sig lol

Good pics! Especially sleeping in the lunchbox! I have attached one of Nala my cat previously mentioned.


sent from my Nokia 3210 running android.


----------



## BeerChameleon (Apr 3, 2012)

Cute pics 

Here is a pic non related: 


Sent from my SPH-D700


----------



## jr866gooner (Apr 3, 2012)

Second attempt 

sent from my Nokia 3210 running android.


----------



## mrrick (Apr 3, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> Cute pics
> 
> Here is a pic non related:
> View attachment 981081
> ...

Click to collapse



i WILL do this tomorrow at work! 

*signed


----------



## jr866gooner (Apr 3, 2012)

This pic is another of my family who died the same year aged 22-nearly 23, i was four when he entered the family. Ah the memories! Lol glad i can smile about it nowadays and reminiscence. Hope you can look back in a similar fashion soon! 

sent from my Nokia 3210 running android.


----------



## boborone (Apr 3, 2012)

- this sig is just so I don't have to write 10char when on my phone -


----------



## BeerChameleon (Apr 3, 2012)

I see we are posting cat pics well here are mine: 



Sent from my SPH-D700


----------



## mrrick (Apr 3, 2012)

*signed


----------



## orb3000 (Apr 4, 2012)




----------



## mrrick (Apr 4, 2012)

This is supposedly made only of Legos and a smartphone. Amazing! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*signed


----------



## BeerChameleon (Apr 4, 2012)

mrrick said:


> This is supposedly made only of Legos and a smartphone. Amazing!
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



are those legos?


----------



## mrrick (Apr 4, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> are those legos?

Click to collapse



Looks like the Lego technix or whatever they're called.. 
http://whatsnext.blogs.cnn.com/2011/11/28/lego-smartphone-robot-solves-rubiks-cube-in-a-flash/
*signed


----------



## LordManhattan (Apr 4, 2012)

mrrick said:


> *signed

Click to collapse



What the... get out of my head!

- 15 minutes ago: Watched the new River Monsters episode
- Managed to end up on the River Monsters Facebook page
- Saw a link there
- Pressed it
- Voila, an article about THAT "creature" (here)
- I go to XDA, check this thread and i see that picture again!


----------



## mrrick (Apr 4, 2012)

LordManhattan said:


> What the... get out of my head!
> 
> - 15 minutes ago: Watched the new River Monsters episode
> - Managed to end up on the River Monsters Facebook page
> ...

Click to collapse



I couldn't even imagine walking up on something like that on a beach.. I'd be the one way back throwing rocks at it.. 

*signed


----------



## orb3000 (Apr 4, 2012)




----------



## orb3000 (Apr 4, 2012)




----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Apr 4, 2012)

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## mrrick (Apr 4, 2012)

NATF Edit: Sorry, borderline offensive.


----------



## husam666 (Apr 4, 2012)




----------



## orb3000 (Apr 4, 2012)




----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Apr 4, 2012)

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## conantroutman (Apr 4, 2012)

Just catching up on this thread....





boborone said:


> Huh? What the hell?

Click to collapse



What?? You no like my style?? 


@m1l4droid....
Sorry to hear about your loss man. 
My condolences........


----------



## boborone (Apr 4, 2012)

conantroutman said:


> Just catching up on this thread....
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Did you see what it said

Unsuccessful troll is unsuccessful 


* iTouched Epic


----------



## conantroutman (Apr 4, 2012)

boborone said:


> Did you see what it said
> 
> Unsuccessful troll is unsuccessful
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



 dafuq??? 

Are you drunk or am I missing something..??  

Sent From My Fingers To Your Face.....


----------



## themacman1000 (Apr 4, 2012)

conantroutman said:


> dafuq???
> 
> Are you drunk or am I missing something..??
> 
> Sent From My Fingers To Your Face.....

Click to collapse



I'm certainly missing something...

Sent from my HTC Intruder


----------



## boborone (Apr 4, 2012)

https://plus.google.com/100585555255542998765/posts/9MLLZpAh2mr




conantroutman said:


> dafuq???
> 
> Are you drunk or am I missing something..??
> 
> Sent From My Fingers To Your Face.....

Click to collapse


----------



## coolsandie (Apr 4, 2012)

*^^*

Wow, loads of bookmarks.
And YP, for searching Educational videos right?


----------



## freemini (Apr 4, 2012)

coolsandie said:


> Wow, loads of bookmarks.
> And YP, for searching Educational videos right?

Click to collapse



Just noticed that too, I'm sure it's just for research and education


----------



## boborone (Apr 4, 2012)

coolsandie said:


> Wow, loads of bookmarks.
> And YP, for searching Educational videos right?

Click to collapse



"Masturbation is the greatest form of self improvement"

Also you didn't notice the tube8, thepiratebay, and demonoid boookmarks

* iTouched Epic


----------



## mrrick (Apr 4, 2012)

*signed


----------



## Omnichron (Apr 4, 2012)

....


----------



## conantroutman (Apr 4, 2012)

boborone said:


> https://plus.google.com/100585555255542998765/posts/9MLLZpAh2mr

Click to collapse



Lol I was using the app and didn't actually look at the text.....  

That fckn hilarious.....  Image saved.  

Sent From My Fingers To Your Face.....


----------



## mrrick (Apr 4, 2012)

*signed


----------



## BeerChameleon (Apr 4, 2012)

*Slide with Your Scroll For a Ride*


----------



## mrrick (Apr 5, 2012)

Refrigerator lockers. Score. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*signed


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Apr 5, 2012)

mrrick said:


> Refrigerator lockers. Score.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



That'll be fun when in drunk.  "Which one is the damn beer in??"

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## swiss420 (Apr 5, 2012)

Dont Tease me if you can't Please me.


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Apr 5, 2012)

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## coolsandie (Apr 5, 2012)

boborone said:


> "Masturbation is the greatest form of self improvement"
> 
> Also you didn't notice the tube8, thepiratebay, and demonoid boookmarks
> 
> * iTouched Epic

Click to collapse



Just missed the Tube8 logo but saw the Piratebay and demonoid (Torrent sites are used for general purposes, so confused. Now everything's clear though)  

---------- Post added at 03:39 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:00 PM ----------

*There is no women in this pic.*





----




----




----


----------



## RinZo (Apr 5, 2012)

---------- Post added at 06:05 AM ---------- Previous post was at 05:57 AM ----------


----------



## boborone (Apr 5, 2012)

coolsandie said:


> Just missed the Tube8 logo but saw the Piratebay and demonoid (Torrent sites are used for general purposes, so confused. Now everything's clear though)
> 
> ---------- Post added at 03:39 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:00 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I learned a long time ago that I can fill a hard drive real fast with the ladies. Not what those are for. Other learning purposes 

* iTouched Epic


----------



## Archer (Apr 5, 2012)

I understand now why all the iPhone users are up-in-arms about Android users getting Instagram.

We're no way near pretentious enough!


----------



## conantroutman (Apr 5, 2012)

Archer said:


> I understand now why all the iPhone users are up-in-arms about Android users getting Instagram.
> 
> We're no way near pretentious enough!

Click to collapse



I am.... 
http://instagr.am/p/JAOv-NLP3E/

Sent From My Fingers To Your Face.....


----------



## LordManhattan (Apr 5, 2012)




----------



## stuffinthesky (Apr 5, 2012)

LordManhattan said:


>

Click to collapse



Funniest thing I've seen all day.

Sent from my Inspire 4G using Tapatalk 2 Beta-5


----------



## LordManhattan (Apr 5, 2012)

*OMG, he's real!*


----------



## Archer (Apr 5, 2012)

conantroutman said:


> I am....
> http://instagr.am/p/JAOv-NLP3E/
> 
> Sent From My Fingers To Your Face.....

Click to collapse



Why you're a natural!!!  You should trade in your Droid whatever and get the latest iPhone NAOW!!!


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Apr 5, 2012)

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## husam666 (Apr 5, 2012)

lmao


----------



## SteveG12543 (Apr 5, 2012)

m1l4droid said:


> [/URL]
> 
> Acer A500
> Thor2002ro and digetx ICS ROM, based on CM9 and Acer's ICS leak.
> CPU @ 1600 MHz (stable), GPU @ 400 MHz.

Click to collapse



Awww, how cute lol. 

Stock rooted ICS. No aftermarket ROM.
CPU also at 1600MHz, GPU @ stock speed.

Sent from my Transformer Prime TF201 using XDA Premium HD app.


----------



## SteveG12543 (Apr 5, 2012)

m1l4droid said:


> Hey, hello, you are quad core!

Click to collapse



Lol I know, I just had to troll a bit 

This is my Rezound, 1.5GHz dual core. GPU is untouched. On a leaked ICS build.






Sent from my ADR6425LVW using XDA Premium.


----------



## husam666 (Apr 5, 2012)

I love how people on xda compare their benchmark bars size but normal guys compare their you know what sizes 

^just a random thought, ignore


----------



## LordManhattan (Apr 5, 2012)

SteveG12543 said:


> Awww, how cute lol.
> 
> Stock rooted ICS. No aftermarket ROM.
> CPU also at 1600MHz, GPU @ stock speed.
> ...

Click to collapse



What is that? The T Prime?

Edit: Doh! It says "Sent from my Transformer Prime"...


----------



## SteveG12543 (Apr 5, 2012)

m1l4droid said:


> Meh.
> This is my Nexus S:
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Certainly not bad for an older phone!




husam666 said:


> I love how people on xda compare their benchmark bars size but normal guys compare their you know what sizes
> 
> ^just a random thought, ignore

Click to collapse



That's because us XDA hoodlums are far from normal... Especially in the corner of XDA commonly referred to as "off topic" 

Sent from my ADR6425LVW using XDA Premium.


----------



## SteveG12543 (Apr 5, 2012)

LordManhattan said:


> What is that? The T Prime?
> 
> Edit: Doh! It says "Sent from my Transformer Prime"...

Click to collapse



Lol happens to the best of us 

Sent from my ADR6425LVW using XDA Premium.


----------



## lamborg (Apr 5, 2012)




----------



## LordManhattan (Apr 5, 2012)

SteveG12543 said:


> Lol happens to the best of us
> 
> Sent from my ADR6425LVW using XDA Premium.

Click to collapse



Indeed it does  I'll join in in a second, and you will all see the power of the mighty Note! 

(Don't screw it up now!)

---------- Post added at 05:42 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:38 PM ----------

- Galaxy Note N7000
- Stock rooted ROM
- Franco kernel
- 1.4GHz (stock) Ondemand (stock)

Not bad for a dualcore (compared to the scores of the Prime with quadcore)


----------



## husam666 (Apr 5, 2012)




----------



## SteveG12543 (Apr 5, 2012)

LordManhattan said:


> Indeed it does  I'll join in in a second, and you will all see the power of the mighty Note!
> 
> (Don't screw it up now!)
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Geez, very nice! I've had scores lower than that on my Prime before lol 

Sent from my ADR6425LVW using XDA Premium.


----------



## watt9493 (Apr 5, 2012)

Sent from my ADR6300 using Tapatalk


----------



## themacman1000 (Apr 5, 2012)

I just can't compete with the big boys.  HTC Aria OC'd to 768 MHz. 

Sent from my HTC Intruder


----------



## LordManhattan (Apr 5, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> Sent from my ADR6300 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



LOL, you wish


----------



## NotATreoFan (Apr 5, 2012)

themacman1000 said:


> I just can't compete with the big boys.  HTC Aria OC'd to 768 MHz.

Click to collapse



It's alright, you have AT&T, so nobody expects much anyway.


----------



## orb3000 (Apr 5, 2012)




----------



## orb3000 (Apr 5, 2012)

My Sensation


----------



## Babydollll (Apr 5, 2012)

http://dornob.com/wp-content/uploads/2010/02/curved-sectional-black-couch1.jpg


----------



## LordManhattan (Apr 5, 2012)

Y u no tag it?


----------



## orb3000 (Apr 6, 2012)




----------



## LordManhattan (Apr 6, 2012)

orb3000 said:


>

Click to collapse



Steve Jobs' favorite food 

---------- Post added 6th April 2012 at 12:19 AM ---------- Previous post was 5th April 2012 at 11:56 PM ----------


----------



## mrrick (Apr 6, 2012)

*signed


----------



## RinZo (Apr 6, 2012)




----------



## jaszek (Apr 6, 2012)

My face when I get someone banned


----------



## LordManhattan (Apr 6, 2012)

Did you get someone banned?  Tell us!


----------



## Aust S5 (Apr 6, 2012)

Stock standard One X. Unrooted.












sent from my HTC one X using tapatalk


----------



## watt9493 (Apr 6, 2012)

LordManhattan said:


> LOL, you wish

Click to collapse



The incredible is still a solid performer 

Sent from my SCH-I500


----------



## LordManhattan (Apr 6, 2012)

Ooh, very nice Antutu score!

---------- Post added at 03:28 AM ---------- Previous post was at 03:26 AM ----------




watt9493 said:


> The incredible is still a solid performer
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I500

Click to collapse



LOL, yeah it's still highly usable but it's getting "old". Hell, my note is already 5 months!


----------



## jaszek (Apr 6, 2012)

LordManhattan said:


> Did you get someone banned?  Tell us!

Click to collapse



That kid who was posting those "Thank person above you" threads. After two of them getting removed, he doesn't get mad, and then he started PMing me. Mods must like me from reporting so many threads, that they took the time to read my report for the PM he sent me. lol


----------



## torikorocks (Apr 6, 2012)

Sent from my DROID RAZR using xda premium


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Apr 6, 2012)

Finally Friday.  Sorry, liver!





Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## visavon (Apr 6, 2012)

Sent from my Wildfire S using XDA


----------



## visavon (Apr 6, 2012)

Sent from my Wildfire S using XDA


----------



## visavon (Apr 6, 2012)

Sent from my Wildfire S using XDA


----------



## the_scotsman (Apr 6, 2012)




----------



## RinZo (Apr 6, 2012)




----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Apr 6, 2012)

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## orb3000 (Apr 6, 2012)




----------



## stuffinthesky (Apr 6, 2012)

Sent from my Inspire 4G using Tapatalk 2 Beta-5


----------



## BeerChameleon (Apr 6, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Finally Friday.  Sorry, liver!
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



LOL if that is your fridge.

Also what kind of sierra nevadas are those on the end?


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Apr 6, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> LOL if that is your fridge.
> 
> Also what kind of sierra nevadas are those on the end?

Click to collapse



I wish that was my fridge.  I only keep two shelves full on a regular basis.

Yeah, I've never seen that Sierra Nevada either.

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## BeerChameleon (Apr 6, 2012)

Lmao at this:



Sent from my SPH-D700


----------



## orb3000 (Apr 6, 2012)




----------



## BeerChameleon (Apr 6, 2012)

Awesome! ! 




Sent from my SPH-D700


----------



## mrrick (Apr 6, 2012)

*signed


----------



## mrrick (Apr 6, 2012)

*signed


----------



## BeerChameleon (Apr 7, 2012)

mrrick said:


> 1st PIC...

Click to collapse



Eww!!! in everyway 



> 3rd pic...
> 
> 
> *signed

Click to collapse



Crack??


----------



## mrrick (Apr 7, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> Crack??

Click to collapse



Not 100% sure.. 
But josh annoys the hell outta me. That show is not allowed on the tv when im in the room.   my kids know whats up.. 




*signed


----------



## mrrick (Apr 7, 2012)

*signed


----------



## LordManhattan (Apr 7, 2012)

---------- Post added at 03:54 AM ---------- Previous post was at 03:35 AM ----------


----------



## the_scotsman (Apr 7, 2012)

New addition to our family 

She's absolutely adorable...so small, only 7 weeks old! Her head isn't much bigger than a golf ball!
we names her Bonnie 

On the way home in the car





Arrived home















Time for bed


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Apr 7, 2012)

the_scotsman said:


> New addition to our family
> 
> She's absolutely adorable...so small, only 7 weeks old! Her head isn't much bigger than a golf ball!
> we names her Bonnie
> ...

Click to collapse



Oh God...
I'm about to




Cute dog is cute!
Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## boborone (Apr 7, 2012)

Wow Aussie. She is epically cute.

* iTouched Epic


----------



## iok1 (Apr 7, 2012)

*bump*


----------



## conantroutman (Apr 7, 2012)

the_scotsman said:


> New addition to our family
> 
> She's absolutely adorable...so small, only 7 weeks old! Her head isn't much bigger than a golf ball!
> we names her Bonnie
> ...

Click to collapse



Congratulations man 
Cuteness level - Over 9000!!


Here's the new addition to my family........


----------



## boborone (Apr 7, 2012)

* iTouched Epic


----------



## Aust S5 (Apr 7, 2012)

Scotsman, Very cute puppy you got there. Jack Russel?

Here's mine 8 months ago
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






And now age 10 MONTHS
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










And only getting bigger.

sent from my HTC one X using tapatalk


----------



## lamborg (Apr 7, 2012)

Talking about new additions, for me its depression.  and I cannot find an image for that.


----------



## razq3k (Apr 7, 2012)

random view of my city


----------



## boborone (Apr 7, 2012)

* iTouched Epic


----------



## lamborg (Apr 7, 2012)

http://3.bp.blogspot.com/_l2VT7bYUEaY/TNofvDZSo2I/AAAAAAAALdg/xeEH7tvHMKc/s1600/yo-dawg-we-heard-you-liked-your-head-full-of-****-so-we-put-a-meme-in-a-dream-of-a-meme-in-a-dream-o.jpg


----------



## mrrick (Apr 7, 2012)

*signed


----------



## lamborg (Apr 7, 2012)




----------



## boborone (Apr 7, 2012)

* iTouched Epic


----------



## lamborg (Apr 7, 2012)

boborone said:


> * iTouched Epic

Click to collapse



aah.... Thats a great view


----------



## NotATreoFan (Apr 7, 2012)

I'm not sure why I have to post this, but apparently people don't understand that posting pictures of illegal drugs is not allowed here. Please don't make us end the fun in here.


----------



## mrrick (Apr 7, 2012)

NotATreoFan said:


> I'm not sure why I have to post this, but apparently people don't understand that posting pictures of illegal drugs is not allowed here. Please don't make us end the fun in here.

Click to collapse



I would say you have to post it because its never been an issue or a rule until you just said something.  Noted



*signed


----------



## torikorocks (Apr 7, 2012)

mrrick said:


> I would say you have to post it because its never been an issue or a rule until you just said something.  Noted
> 
> 
> 
> *signed

Click to collapse



Not to mention I don't see any illegal drugs here.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using xda premium


----------



## conantroutman (Apr 7, 2012)

mrrick said:


> I would say you have to post it because its never been an issue or a rule until you just said something.  Noted
> 
> 
> 
> *signed

Click to collapse



Dude, you've had pics removed before..... and im also pretty sure I've said something...

Sent from my Xoom using xda premium


----------



## torikorocks (Apr 7, 2012)

torikorocks said:


> Not to mention I don't see any illegal drugs here.
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR using xda premium

Click to collapse



Though it could be cause Im coming in late lol. 

Sent from my DROID RAZR using xda premium


----------



## mrrick (Apr 7, 2012)

conantroutman said:


> Dude, you've had pics removed before..... and im also pretty sure I've said something...
> 
> Sent from my Xoom using xda premium

Click to collapse



Ive never received anything about my postings. Sorry. 

And whats illegal one place isnt illegal in another. 

Also, whyd my snoopdog book get removed? Seriously.. That ish is awesome. And very much legal! Lol


*signed


----------



## mrrick (Apr 7, 2012)

*signed


----------



## M_T_M (Apr 7, 2012)

Sent from my SCH-I510 using xda premium


----------



## torikorocks (Apr 7, 2012)

mrrick said:


> Ive never received anything about my postings. Sorry.
> 
> And whats illegal one place isnt illegal in another.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



That's what they were talking about lol yeah that is legal just like you can go into any smoke shop in NY and buy rolling papers and bongs and pipes.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using xda premium


----------



## mrrick (Apr 7, 2012)

*signed


----------



## il Duce (Apr 7, 2012)

mrrick said:


> *signed

Click to collapse



Seal trolling penguins = win


----------



## themacman1000 (Apr 7, 2012)

torikorocks said:


> That's what they were talking about lol yeah that is legal just like you can go into any smoke shop in NY and buy rolling papers and bongs and pipes.
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR using xda premium

Click to collapse



Same here in Southern Maine.

Sent from my ICS HTC Intruder


----------



## torikorocks (Apr 7, 2012)

Sent from my DROID RAZR using xda premium


----------



## mrrick (Apr 7, 2012)

*signed


----------



## jaszek (Apr 7, 2012)

I found Mr. Clown in my back yard. I was able to get some footage before he disappeared.


----------



## boborone (Apr 7, 2012)

themacman1000 said:


> Same here in Southern Maine.
> 
> Sent from my ICS HTC Intruder

Click to collapse



Papers are legal everywhere. It's what you choose to do with them. 






* iTouched Epic


----------



## mrrick (Apr 7, 2012)

*signed


----------



## LordManhattan (Apr 7, 2012)

conantroutman said:


> Congratulations man
> Cuteness level - Over 9000!!
> 
> 
> Here's the new addition to my family........

Click to collapse



What is that? An iPad?


----------



## NotATreoFan (Apr 7, 2012)

LordManhattan said:


> What is that? An iPad?

Click to collapse



Definitely a Motorola Xoom.


----------



## mrrick (Apr 7, 2012)

*signed


----------



## boborone (Apr 8, 2012)

mrrick said:


> *signed

Click to collapse



Look at you Susie home maker

* iTouched Epic


----------



## d0wnti.me (Apr 8, 2012)




----------



## mrrick (Apr 8, 2012)

*signed


----------



## Sanadrate (Apr 8, 2012)

-Sent from my LG Marquee


----------



## Jarwo (Apr 8, 2012)




----------



## torikorocks (Apr 8, 2012)

Sent from my DROID RAZR using xda premium


----------



## stkfigure (Apr 8, 2012)

My puppy, Barney ^_^ 

Sent from my Blade using xda premium


----------



## Zoidpilot (Apr 8, 2012)

Epic-ly tapped from my Galaxy SII


----------



## lamborg (Apr 8, 2012)




----------



## swiss420 (Apr 8, 2012)

Happy Easter Weekend...​


----------



## mrrick (Apr 8, 2012)

*signed


----------



## mrrick (Apr 8, 2012)

*signed


----------



## conantroutman (Apr 8, 2012)

LordManhattan said:


> What is that? An iPad?

Click to collapse



Not sure if trolling or wants to be banned.....

Sent from my Xoom using xda premium


----------



## LordManhattan (Apr 8, 2012)

conantroutman said:


> Not sure if trolling or wants to be banned.....
> 
> Sent from my Xoom using xda premium

Click to collapse



Hmm, i'm not sure..!  OK, don't ban me  I'm sorry!


----------



## mrrick (Apr 9, 2012)

*signed


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Apr 9, 2012)

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Apr 9, 2012)

;24607544 said:
			
		

> http://renegademoms.com/wp-content/uploads/2011/01/****-off-smokers.jpg​
> Every time that i see this image i dead of laughter hahahahahahahahahahahahaha it's too funny

Click to collapse



Ten years ago or so, I used to print that out on iron-on paper and put it on t-shirts...I always gotinteresting reactions.  An all-time fave of mine.

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## orb3000 (Apr 9, 2012)




----------



## LordManhattan (Apr 9, 2012)

orb3000 said:


>

Click to collapse



*First i was... *






*Then... *

INTERNET!!!!


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Apr 9, 2012)

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## LordManhattan (Apr 9, 2012)

Want


----------



## torikorocks (Apr 9, 2012)

I must have this 27lb gummy bear!

Sent from my DROID RAZR using xda premium


----------



## LordManhattan (Apr 9, 2012)

Woooow! I bet its named diabetes


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Apr 9, 2012)

LordManhattan said:


> Woooow! I bet its named diabetes

Click to collapse








Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## torikorocks (Apr 9, 2012)

I finished this 5lb one off pretty quick. 

Sent from my DROID RAZR using xda premium


----------



## Aust S5 (Apr 9, 2012)

sent from my HTC one X using tapatalk


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Apr 9, 2012)

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## freemini (Apr 9, 2012)

Hell yeah, page 666.


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Apr 9, 2012)

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## Archer (Apr 9, 2012)




----------



## lamborg (Apr 9, 2012)




----------



## orb3000 (Apr 9, 2012)




----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Apr 9, 2012)

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## lamborg (Apr 9, 2012)




----------



## M_T_M (Apr 9, 2012)




----------



## iok1 (Apr 9, 2012)

Sent from my GT-S5660


----------



## MacaronyMax (Apr 9, 2012)

Archer said:


>

Click to collapse



lmao XD

Also goggles recognised it was the most interesting man in the world so googled it


----------



## Archer (Apr 9, 2012)

MacaronyMax said:


> lmao XD
> 
> Also goggles recognised it was the most interesting man in the world so googled it

Click to collapse



Wow!  You've got me playing with Google Goggles now and it's improved a LOT since I first tried it.  It recognises books just from text or images in them.


----------



## swiss420 (Apr 9, 2012)

Nolan's Cheddar - Seriously Strong 




_click image for full Video_​


----------



## mrrick (Apr 9, 2012)

*signed


----------



## cashyftw (Apr 10, 2012)

Lol my one of my friends who has a frozen iPhone

Sent from my awesome Hercules
thank me.. please


----------



## mrrick (Apr 10, 2012)

*signed


----------



## mulletcutter (Apr 10, 2012)

cashyftw said:


> Lol my one of my friends who has a frozen iPhone
> 
> Sent from my awesome Hercules
> thank me.. please

Click to collapse



Battery pull


----------



## LordManhattan (Apr 10, 2012)

Press and hold Home + Power for about 10 seconds  

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2 Beta-6


----------



## boborone (Apr 10, 2012)

So easy a caveman can do it

* iTouched Epic


----------



## jaszek (Apr 10, 2012)

My card reader. lol. The ranfer speeds are super fast though since it's on sata, but it's not hot swappable and corrupts cards if you use it the wrong way.


----------



## jaszek (Apr 10, 2012)

Also finally Overclocked my PC. Now let's see if Lightroom will run faster.







EDIT: Got a BSOD on these settings. I'll try working with it again, and maybe it wont happen again. lol


----------



## swiss420 (Apr 10, 2012)

jaszek said:


> Also finally Overclocked my PC. Now let's see if Lightroom will run faster.
> 
> ...
> 
> EDIT: Got a BSOD on these settings. I'll try working with it again, and maybe it wont happen again. lol

Click to collapse



Realy never meet anyone that overclocked there System for longer then maximum a month since it is usually gets very unstable. And realy no need with a Octacore FX-8150 and 16GB RAM. It is running at a nice 4200MHz and usually only reaches 45 Degrees Celsius.


----------



## mrrick (Apr 10, 2012)

Sent from my Desire HD using Tapatalk 2


----------



## lamborg (Apr 10, 2012)




----------



## juzz86 (Apr 10, 2012)

RORLcopter?


----------



## dark_hitman (Apr 10, 2012)

My two dogs 
the pitbull is Mack


and the shi tzu Dixie. 


They have a imposible love 

Sent from my HTC 3^0 E|} using Tapatalk 2


----------



## lamborg (Apr 10, 2012)

so pitbull actually is a dog breed other than the one who says something between the songs.


----------



## orb3000 (Apr 10, 2012)




----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Apr 10, 2012)

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## husam666 (Apr 10, 2012)




----------



## KennyJoe69 (Apr 10, 2012)

My dog had surgery yesterday on two cysts.  He now has two zippers! 

Sent from my ADR6400L using XDA


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Apr 10, 2012)

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## husam666 (Apr 10, 2012)

Archer said:


>

Click to collapse



Saved by the lack of flash support in my phone


----------



## ross231 (Apr 10, 2012)

Need this dawg!


----------



## Archer (Apr 10, 2012)

husam666 said:


> Saved by the lack of flash support in my phone

Click to collapse


----------



## torikorocks (Apr 10, 2012)

Sent from my DROID RAZR using xda premium


----------



## htc fan89 (Apr 10, 2012)




----------



## KennyJoe69 (Apr 10, 2012)

*Dog's sergury*

Let's try this from my pc.


----------



## mrrick (Apr 10, 2012)

*signed


----------



## husam666 (Apr 10, 2012)




----------



## LordManhattan (Apr 10, 2012)




----------



## orb3000 (Apr 11, 2012)




----------



## orb3000 (Apr 11, 2012)




----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Apr 11, 2012)

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Apr 11, 2012)

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## Archer (Apr 11, 2012)

My fave regular funny pages...











And this is so true...


----------



## Dblfstr (Apr 11, 2012)

10 char...


----------



## M_T_M (Apr 11, 2012)




----------



## mrrick (Apr 11, 2012)

*signed


----------



## NotATreoFan (Apr 11, 2012)




----------



## MacaronyMax (Apr 11, 2012)

M_T_M said:


>

Click to collapse



XDXD That's brilliant


----------



## coolsandie (Apr 11, 2012)

*Mind blowing 3D Art !!*


----------



## BeerChameleon (Apr 11, 2012)

M_T_M said:


>

Click to collapse



That is awesome here is the original Video:


----------



## orb3000 (Apr 11, 2012)




----------



## mrrick (Apr 11, 2012)

*signed


----------



## Dblfstr (Apr 11, 2012)




----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Apr 11, 2012)

Just a custom bowling ball...that I WANT!





Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## M_T_M (Apr 11, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Just a custom bowling ball...that I WANT!
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Sooo...you could say that "you've got your eye on it" .
or..that that ball "cought your eye"
or..."Eyeball=Iball"

Baaaaaaaaaaaaahahahahahahaha....and I've got thousands just like those...I'm hilarious


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Apr 11, 2012)

M_T_M said:


> Sooo...you could say that "you've got your eye on it" .
> or..that that ball "cought your eye"
> or..."Eyeball=Iball"
> 
> Baaaaaaaaaaaaahahahahahahaha....and I've got thousands just like those...I'm hilarious

Click to collapse



I don't know...eye still want it. 

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## Dblfstr (Apr 11, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> I don't know...eye still want it.
> 
> Sent from my coffee pot.

Click to collapse



Eye see what you did there.


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Apr 11, 2012)

Dblfstr said:


> Eye see what you did there.

Click to collapse








Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## NotATreoFan (Apr 11, 2012)

Just added to memegenerator... by me!


----------



## conantroutman (Apr 11, 2012)

Eye don't want to live on this planet anymore....


----------



## d0wnti.me (Apr 11, 2012)




----------



## mrrick (Apr 11, 2012)

*signed


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Apr 11, 2012)

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## Dblfstr (Apr 11, 2012)

From my backyard:






Same one, full on double rainbow


----------



## M_T_M (Apr 11, 2012)

Dblfstr said:


> Same one, full on double rainbow

Click to collapse



What does this mean?


----------



## torikorocks (Apr 11, 2012)

Sent from my DROID RAZR using xda premium

Pull my finger lol


----------



## orb3000 (Apr 11, 2012)




----------



## trell959 (Apr 11, 2012)

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I777 using Tapatalk


----------



## 85gallon (Apr 11, 2012)

Some old stuff.....


----------



## deliriousDroid (Apr 12, 2012)




----------



## mrrick (Apr 12, 2012)

*signed


----------



## Skv012a (Apr 12, 2012)




----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Apr 12, 2012)

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## Archer (Apr 12, 2012)

New avatar for Conan...






Taken from here...

http://wordpress.org/extend/plugins/custom-content-type-manager/


----------



## juzz86 (Apr 12, 2012)

Ah, the perils of Soda Bulbs...



... And menthols.


----------



## Archer (Apr 12, 2012)




----------



## mrrick (Apr 12, 2012)

*signed


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Apr 12, 2012)

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## leo321 (Apr 12, 2012)

I doubt they'd be happy. This is at a hardees by the way. East coast equivalent of a Carl's Jr.

Lol

Sent from my SGH-T959V using Tapatalk


----------



## LuKe_Quentin (Apr 12, 2012)

Where Do you Want to Go Today?


----------



## LordManhattan (Apr 12, 2012)




----------



## jaszek (Apr 13, 2012)

Read the top two headlines.


----------



## trell959 (Apr 13, 2012)

jaszek said:


> Read the top two headlines.

Click to collapse





Sent from my SGH-I777 using xda premium


----------



## boborone (Apr 13, 2012)

* iTouched Epic


----------



## leo321 (Apr 13, 2012)

boborone said:


> * iTouched Epic

Click to collapse



Is that Texas motor speedway?

Sent from my SGH-T959V using Tapatalk


----------



## boborone (Apr 13, 2012)

leo321 said:


> Is that Texas motor speedway?
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T959V using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Yes sir. Pm me and we can party. I'm camped out. Go Kyle! !!

* iTouched Epic


----------



## leo321 (Apr 13, 2012)

boborone said:


> Yes sir. Pm me and we can party. I'm camped out. Go Kyle! !!
> 
> * iTouched Epic

Click to collapse



Come to the Bristol night race in August. I camp there the spring and fall races  you should come. They're re-doing that track so it'll be like old Bristol again and I can't wait  I'm a # 18 fan myself! 

I'm not in TX actually  Just recognized the track.

Sent from my SGH-T959V using Tapatalk


----------



## orb3000 (Apr 13, 2012)




----------



## mrrick (Apr 13, 2012)

*signed


----------



## swiss420 (Apr 13, 2012)

*Samsung Galaxy Note picture straight into a bright Yellow Light*

Click on the image to see a bigger version. 

If you look close it looks like it is drawn. Dident do anything to it except crop it a little. The Light was very bright so that I dident look at it when I took the picture. Made another one of a red lamp but that dident come out like this.


----------



## leo321 (Apr 13, 2012)

Leave it a bowl of antifreeze overnight incase it gets thirsty. Dig a hole to throw him in the next day XD

Sent from my SGH-T959V using Tapatalk


----------



## LordManhattan (Apr 13, 2012)




----------



## shahkam (Apr 13, 2012)

;24784253 said:
			
		

> Hahaha

Click to collapse



Sexy guy !

Sent From My Sexy Sensation.


----------



## LordManhattan (Apr 13, 2012)




----------



## jaszek (Apr 13, 2012)




----------



## boborone (Apr 13, 2012)

Do you have a bar in the campgrounds at Bristol 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




* iTouched Epic


----------



## boborone (Apr 13, 2012)

* iTouched Epic


----------



## mrrick (Apr 13, 2012)

First 400+ game of droidwords





*signed


----------



## boborone (Apr 13, 2012)

* iTouched Epic


----------



## jaszek (Apr 13, 2012)




----------



## M_T_M (Apr 13, 2012)

leo321 said:


> Is that Texas motor speedway?
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T959V using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Yes it is 

Sent from my Xoom using xda premium


----------



## MissionImprobable (Apr 13, 2012)

Archer said:


>

Click to collapse



I see your QR code, and raise you:


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Apr 13, 2012)

The world has a message for you.





Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## Archer (Apr 13, 2012)

Cows against cops!


----------



## husam666 (Apr 13, 2012)

Archer said:


> Cows against cops!

Click to collapse



glad the didn't use bulls 

Sent from my NES machine using xda cartridge


----------



## Archer (Apr 13, 2012)




----------



## Sine. (Apr 13, 2012)

GG HunterDavis!


----------



## RinZo (Apr 13, 2012)




----------



## Archer (Apr 13, 2012)




----------



## conantroutman (Apr 13, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Sent from my coffee pot.

Click to collapse



Damn.... 

Do want.....



Archer said:


> New avatar for Conan...
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Interesting........ I'd been considering a change of avatar but I generally don't like change.
Not sure I'm ready for that amount of upheaval in my life at the moment.

Edit;
Forgot an image...


----------



## orb3000 (Apr 13, 2012)




----------



## boborone (Apr 13, 2012)

* iTouched Epic


----------



## boborone (Apr 13, 2012)

orb3000 said:


>

Click to collapse



Didn't know mountain dew had that much cocaine in it!:what:

* iTouched Epic


----------



## boborone (Apr 13, 2012)

* iTouched Epic


----------



## M_T_M (Apr 13, 2012)

boborone said:


> * iTouched Epic

Click to collapse



I wish I could be camping right now


----------



## leo321 (Apr 13, 2012)

boborone said:


> Do you have a bar in the campgrounds at Bristol
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Not that damn big lol. There are several different campgrounds tho. Ours has a tiki bar and a school bus with a DJ and dancing topless girls on top haha.

Sent from my SGH-T959V using Tapatalk


----------



## boborone (Apr 13, 2012)

Our camp on channel 5 news.


* iTouched Epic


----------



## M_T_M (Apr 13, 2012)

How did you guys defy gravity!!??   







boborone said:


> Our camp on channel 5 news.
> 
> 
> * iTouched Epic

Click to collapse


----------



## boborone (Apr 13, 2012)

Cause I'm cool like that
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





* iTouched Epic


----------



## boborone (Apr 13, 2012)

Have to "say" at beginning of message, but you guys cadmium send texts to that number to get messages played on big screen during break right now 

* iTouched Epic


----------



## orb3000 (Apr 14, 2012)




----------



## LordManhattan (Apr 14, 2012)

San Francisco, you scary! (and awesome)


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Apr 14, 2012)

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Apr 14, 2012)

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## SteveG12543 (Apr 14, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Sent from my coffee pot.

Click to collapse



That's pretty interesting. I want a set lol. 

Sent from my ADR6425LVW using XDA Premium.


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Apr 14, 2012)

SteveG12543 said:


> That's pretty interesting. I want a set lol.
> 
> Sent from my ADR6425LVW using XDA Premium.

Click to collapse



Is that a blanket or a shar pei? LOL. Sweet dog pic.

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Apr 14, 2012)

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## mrrick (Apr 14, 2012)

*signed


----------



## jaszek (Apr 14, 2012)

Sent from my HTC Vision using XDA


----------



## mrrick (Apr 14, 2012)

*signed


----------



## LordManhattan (Apr 14, 2012)




----------



## husam666 (Apr 14, 2012)




----------



## jaszek (Apr 14, 2012)

Where is purple llama or whatever its name was?


----------



## husam666 (Apr 14, 2012)

jaszek said:


> Where is purple llama or whatever its name was?

Click to collapse



in his usual vacation outside the off-topic


----------



## jaszek (Apr 14, 2012)

husam666 said:


> in his usual vacation outside the off-topic

Click to collapse



He still posts on XDA? lol


----------



## husam666 (Apr 14, 2012)

jaszek said:


> He still posts on XDA? lol

Click to collapse



he always does lol... I think


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Apr 14, 2012)

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## husam666 (Apr 14, 2012)




----------



## orb3000 (Apr 15, 2012)




----------



## LordManhattan (Apr 15, 2012)




----------



## mrrick (Apr 15, 2012)

*signed


----------



## boborone (Apr 15, 2012)

Cause that's how I roll

* iTouched Epic


----------



## leo321 (Apr 15, 2012)

Lucky sunuvabitch  pit passes? Highroller aren't we 

Sent from my SGH-T959V using Tapatalk


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Apr 15, 2012)

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## boborone (Apr 15, 2012)

leo321 said:


> Lucky sunuvabitch  pit passes? Highroller aren't we
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T959V using Tapatalk

Click to collapse











* iTouched Epic


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Apr 15, 2012)

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## stopa46 (Apr 15, 2012)

another simple xda_wall made by me 





Uploaded with ImageShack.us​

grab it here


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Apr 15, 2012)

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Apr 15, 2012)

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Apr 15, 2012)

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## Aust S5 (Apr 15, 2012)

After a long hard ride through some great national park areas. Find this at the end...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Apr 15, 2012)

Aust S5 said:


> After a long hard ride through some great national park areas. Find this at the end...
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Looks relaxing.

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## nuuits (Apr 15, 2012)

took this (on my GSII) and edited with photoshop...


----------



## husam666 (Apr 15, 2012)




----------



## LordManhattan (Apr 16, 2012)




----------



## themacman1000 (Apr 16, 2012)

Sent from my HTC Intruder


----------



## swiss420 (Apr 16, 2012)

themacman1000 said:


> Sent from my HTC Intruder

Click to collapse




"Hell Yes" if not touching yourself leads to a lifetime in Hell being married and never being allowed to touch her 

Have you ever read the rules to get into Heaven? Only "nice" Girls allowed  Now guess were all the "bad" Girls end up


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Apr 16, 2012)

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## LordManhattan (Apr 16, 2012)

Second time you've posted that today


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Apr 16, 2012)

LordManhattan said:


> Second time you've posted that today

Click to collapse



Looks like I picked the wrong week to start sniffing glue.

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## boborone (Apr 16, 2012)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TZT6ID-84Ts&feature=youtube_gdata_player 

For Leo


* iTouched Epic


----------



## leo321 (Apr 16, 2012)

boborone said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TZT6ID-84Ts&feature=youtube_gdata_player
> 
> For Leo
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Sunday night is sad for race weekend campers, cause you either gotta pack it up and leave that night, or the next morning... also I can't watch the video, school in the morning...

Sent from my SGH-T959V using Tapatalk


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Apr 16, 2012)

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## Archer (Apr 16, 2012)

Just a regular every day meme, but just wow...


----------



## Archer (Apr 16, 2012)




----------



## Archer (Apr 16, 2012)




----------



## weeo (Apr 16, 2012)

Hell Yea


Moms Cayenne, from my instagram


Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda premium


----------



## Archer (Apr 16, 2012)

True story


----------



## malybru (Apr 16, 2012)

Archer said:


> True story

Click to collapse



Class!


----------



## husam666 (Apr 16, 2012)




----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Apr 16, 2012)

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## orb3000 (Apr 16, 2012)




----------



## themacman1000 (Apr 16, 2012)

It's freaking huge, OK? Look how tiny Earth is compared to it.

Sent from my HTC Intruder


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Apr 16, 2012)

themacman1000 said:


> It's freaking huge, OK? Look how tiny Earth is compared to it.
> 
> Sent from my HTC Intruder

Click to collapse



I posted that twice here yesterday 

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## torikorocks (Apr 16, 2012)

Some turtles I carved.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using xda premium


----------



## themacman1000 (Apr 16, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> I posted that twice here yesterday
> 
> Sent from my coffee pot.

Click to collapse



I know you posted a SIMILAR image twice yesterday, but mine is different. Look again. 

Sent from my HTC Intruder


----------



## LordManhattan (Apr 16, 2012)

themacman1000 said:


> It's freaking huge, OK? Look how tiny Earth is compared to it.
> 
> Sent from my HTC Intruder

Click to collapse



Impressive! I've never seen this image before!

---------- Post added at 05:17 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:16 PM ----------




themacman1000 said:


> I know you posted a SIMILAR image twice yesterday, but mine is different. Look again.
> 
> Sent from my HTC Intruder

Click to collapse



Yeah, earth is MIA


----------



## themacman1000 (Apr 16, 2012)

LordManhattan said:


> Impressive! I've never seen this image before!
> 
> ---------- Post added at 05:17 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:16 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Finally someone gets it. 

Sent from my HTC Intruder


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Apr 16, 2012)

themacman1000 said:


> I know you posted a SIMILAR image twice yesterday, but mine is different. Look again.
> 
> Sent from my HTC Intruder

Click to collapse



You're making me question the accuracy of the one I posted.  Maybe we're smaller.  I wonder what Keanu thinks.


Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Apr 16, 2012)

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## ross231 (Apr 16, 2012)




----------



## LordManhattan (Apr 16, 2012)




----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Apr 16, 2012)

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## LordManhattan (Apr 16, 2012)




----------



## thomiSvK (Apr 16, 2012)




----------



## mrrick (Apr 17, 2012)

i dont even know. 

*signed


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Apr 17, 2012)

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## LordManhattan (Apr 17, 2012)

mrrick said:


> i dont even know.
> 
> *signed

Click to collapse


----------



## mrrick (Apr 17, 2012)

*signed


----------



## boborone (Apr 17, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Sent from my coffee pot.

Click to collapse



Hahahahahahahahahhaha

I got handed this at my front door just now and stepped outside for a smoke and saw your post. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




* iTouched Epic


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Apr 17, 2012)

boborone said:


> Hahahahahahahahahhaha
> 
> I got handed this at my front door just now and stepped outside for a smoke and saw your post.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Wow dude....that sucks.

I stepped outside for a smoke this morning and found my car had two flat tires.  But your day sounds worse.

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## boborone (Apr 17, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Wow dude....that sucks.
> 
> I stepped outside for a smoke this morning and found my car had two flat tires.  But your day sounds worse.
> 
> Sent from my coffee pot.

Click to collapse



No sir






* iTouched Epic


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Apr 17, 2012)

boborone said:


> No sir
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Bwhahahahahahaha!



Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Apr 17, 2012)

Only $6,500???  Walk-in beer fridge and kegerator...I want.





Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## RinZo (Apr 17, 2012)




----------



## jaszek (Apr 17, 2012)

mrrick said:


> i dont even know.
> 
> *signed

Click to collapse


----------



## boborone (Apr 17, 2012)

is it just me? Don't get the title.






check it out here

https://plus.google.com/u/0/114516047414042281846/posts/49Vv8HigZZN


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Apr 17, 2012)

boborone said:


> is it just me? Don't get the title.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Payback?  That's hilarious.

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Apr 17, 2012)

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## boborone (Apr 17, 2012)




----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Apr 17, 2012)

boborone said:


>

Click to collapse



Invisible killers.






Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Apr 17, 2012)

Sorcery lvl: Murrican.


----------



## boborone (Apr 17, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> What the hell?  Did you change your post?....you had some Lego thing...Ahh...screw it.
> 
> Sent from my coffee pot.

Click to collapse


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Apr 17, 2012)

boborone said:


>

Click to collapse



Are we related?

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## boborone (Apr 17, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Are we related?
> 
> Sent from my coffee pot.

Click to collapse


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Apr 17, 2012)

Boborone....this is my arm on any given night....Photoshop if you must.

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## boborone (Apr 17, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Boborone....this is my arm on any given night....Photoshop if you must.
> 
> Sent from my coffee pot.

Click to collapse


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Apr 17, 2012)

boborone said:


>

Click to collapse



Brutal.  I bet that tattoo doesn't go all the way around your arm.  Hardcore.

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Apr 17, 2012)

I talk **** sometimes.

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Apr 17, 2012)

I guess I just don't have the balls...





Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## boborone (Apr 17, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Brutal.  I bet that tattoo doesn't go all the way around your arm.  Hardcore.
> 
> Sent from my coffee pot.

Click to collapse



http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=yz0V5sjkRhU#t=140s






It's not barb wire or some tribal band that I really could dictate it's length. But it did tickle like crazy at the last letters.


----------



## orb3000 (Apr 17, 2012)




----------



## boborone (Apr 17, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> I guess I just don't have the balls...
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



did you really??!!

hahaha nice


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Apr 17, 2012)

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Apr 17, 2012)

boborone said:


> did you really??!!
> 
> hahaha nice

Click to collapse



Yu f'n kidding?...that's not my tattoo.  It's glorious, but it's not mine.

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## DefunctiO (Apr 17, 2012)

http://felicitari.ele.ro/felicitari/mari/mare814.jpg


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Apr 17, 2012)

DefunctiO said:


> http://felicitari.ele.ro/felicitari/mari/mare814.jpg

Click to collapse



It's made of cocaine, so it's no goddamn wonder.  So sorry, so sad.

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## boborone (Apr 17, 2012)




----------



## mrrick (Apr 17, 2012)

*signed


----------



## LordManhattan (Apr 17, 2012)

*Caption contest!*






---------- Post added at 02:36 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:33 PM ----------


----------



## malybru (Apr 17, 2012)




----------



## Archer (Apr 17, 2012)




----------



## NotATreoFan (Apr 17, 2012)




----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Apr 17, 2012)

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## mrrick (Apr 17, 2012)

*signed


----------



## M_T_M (Apr 17, 2012)




----------



## orb3000 (Apr 17, 2012)




----------



## NotATreoFan (Apr 17, 2012)

Archer said:


> I'll do another.

Click to collapse



What did I do?


----------



## Archer (Apr 17, 2012)

NotATreoFan said:


> What did I do?

Click to collapse



For some reason when you made yours it changed mine to the same thing.  I wouldn't have thought it would, looking at the URL.

*Edit:* I've done it as an attachment this time, just in case.  Silly captiontool.


----------



## NotATreoFan (Apr 17, 2012)

Archer said:


> For some reason when you made yours it changed mine to the same thing.  I wouldn't have thought it would, looking at the URL.

Click to collapse



Definitely weird. When I checked a few moments ago, the IMG link was broken and so I just uploaded mine here.


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Apr 17, 2012)

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Apr 17, 2012)

Just be glad that this is...






Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## boborone (Apr 17, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Just be glad that this is...
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Apr 17, 2012)

boborone said:


>

Click to collapse



For seriousness.

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Apr 17, 2012)

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## orb3000 (Apr 17, 2012)




----------



## malybru (Apr 17, 2012)

m1l4droid said:


> No. No. Just no. Hell no.

Click to collapse



What has been seen,cannot be UNseen.


----------



## xaccers (Apr 17, 2012)

mrrick said:


> *signed

Click to collapse



Ah, so that's where the term "meat flaps/curtains" comes from...


----------



## themacman1000 (Apr 17, 2012)

mrrick said:


> *signed

Click to collapse



That can't be what I think it is...

Sent from my HTC Intruder


----------



## mrrick (Apr 17, 2012)

*signed


----------



## boborone (Apr 17, 2012)




----------



## boborone (Apr 17, 2012)

m1l4droid said:


> Is that Jeremy Clarkson?

Click to collapse



Airbrushed on a trunk lid in Russia 

* iTouched Epic


----------



## boborone (Apr 17, 2012)

* iTouched Epic


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Apr 17, 2012)

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## iok1 (Apr 17, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Sent from my coffee pot.

Click to collapse



He gets my vote......

Sent from my GT-S5660


----------



## husam666 (Apr 17, 2012)

true story


----------



## Mr. Clown (Apr 17, 2012)

themacman1000 said:


> That can't be what I think it is...
> 
> Sent from my HTC Intruder

Click to collapse



Yes, meat resembling the eye or mordor duhh. You should have know that


----------



## LordManhattan (Apr 18, 2012)




----------



## KennyJoe69 (Apr 18, 2012)

Sent from my ADR6400L using XDA


----------



## LordManhattan (Apr 18, 2012)




----------



## stuffinthesky (Apr 18, 2012)

LordManhattan said:


>

Click to collapse



Haha nice

*probably edited due to Swype*


----------



## LordManhattan (Apr 18, 2012)




----------



## mrrick (Apr 18, 2012)

Last years tank aquascape. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Grew in too much and changed it up abit. Syarted this one about 3 weeks ago. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




6gallon fluval edge nano planted aquarium. Led lights/co2 reactor. White cloud minnows and dwarf cory cats.. 

*signed


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Apr 18, 2012)

Worked perfectly.





Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## boborone (Apr 18, 2012)

mrrick said:


> Last years tank aquascape.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Man I miss my fish. Beautiful planting man. 

* iTouched Epic


----------



## mrrick (Apr 18, 2012)

*signed


----------



## Dblfstr (Apr 18, 2012)

My baby snapping turtle, Morla, and his guppy friends:






Anyone know where the name Morla came from?


----------



## mrrick (Apr 18, 2012)

Bone cancer 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*signed


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Apr 18, 2012)

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## mrrick (Apr 18, 2012)

Dblfstr said:


> Anyone know where the name Morla came from?

Click to collapse








The never ending stoorRREEEE.. La la la,  la la la,  la la laa

*signed


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Apr 18, 2012)

mrrick said:


> The never ending stoorRREEEE.. La la la,  la la la,  la la laa
> 
> *signed

Click to collapse



It's ten...thousand...miles...away....


Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## themacman1000 (Apr 18, 2012)

mrrick said:


> The never ending stoorRREEEE.. La la la,  la la la,  la la laa
> 
> *signed

Click to collapse



Nice. 

Sent from my Toaster


----------



## Dblfstr (Apr 18, 2012)

mrrick said:


> The never ending stoorRREEEE.. La la la,  la la la,  la la laa
> 
> *signed

Click to collapse



Exactly! When I caught the little guy, I noticed he has algae growing on his back and it reminded me of Morla, from the never-ending story. I looks cool when he is in the water because it kind of "comes to life" by floating and swaying in the water.






"We don't even care whether or not we care. "


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Apr 18, 2012)

Truth in advertising.




























Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## boborone (Apr 18, 2012)




----------



## mrrick (Apr 18, 2012)

*signed


----------



## boborone (Apr 18, 2012)

mrrick said:


> *signed

Click to collapse



Making food your lil girl's dolls. You're such a good dad.

Really though, that's cool stuff man.


----------



## Sine. (Apr 18, 2012)




----------



## LordManhattan (Apr 18, 2012)




----------



## mrrick (Apr 18, 2012)

boborone said:


> Making food your lil girl's dolls. You're such a good dad.
> 
> Really though, that's cool stuff man.

Click to collapse



Ha,  id neither have the patience or the steadiness to do something like this..  

*signed


----------



## LordManhattan (Apr 18, 2012)




----------



## mrrick (Apr 18, 2012)

*signed


----------



## Sine. (Apr 19, 2012)




----------



## boborone (Apr 19, 2012)

I was looking for pictures of **** Clark's death and this came up


----------



## mrrick (Apr 19, 2012)

*signed


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Apr 19, 2012)

I just hope they fix the grammar before they propose this.





Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Apr 19, 2012)

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Apr 19, 2012)

m1l4droid said:


> Lol, we have count down on our traffic lights. It's jut not cool like those.

Click to collapse



I don't know though.  Most dumbasses would be watching the damn thing count instead of watching the road.  I don't think we need more distractions.  But they do look cool!

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## jaszek (Apr 19, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> I don't know though.  Most dumbasses *in america*would be watching the damn thing count instead of watching the road.  I don't think we need more distractions.  But they do look cool!
> 
> Sent from my coffee pot.

Click to collapse



Fix'd. 


American drivers suck. It feels so much different driving in Europe.


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Apr 19, 2012)

jaszek said:


> Fix'd.
> 
> 
> American drivers suck. It feels so much different driving in Europe.

Click to collapse



In Amurrica, we ***** about Asian drivers.  No one wants to admit they're a bad driver, so it's a dead end argument.

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## boborone (Apr 19, 2012)

People drive very well in Mackinac Island. MI USA.












no cars allowed


----------



## jaszek (Apr 19, 2012)

m1l4droid said:


> There's this thing, everyone *****es about other's driving where they live. I haven't seen a single person to say "you don't know how good people drive in [insert city name]."
> 
> Wait, now that I think of it, I've heard that. About one of our small islands. Kish. People actually drive good there. And believe it or not there are almost no accidents there.

Click to collapse



Half my life in Europe, other half in USofA. I can compare. If I moved back to Poland, I would still say american drivers suck. lol


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Apr 19, 2012)

How about change the subject...here's a nice little bridge being built.  For us asshole Americans to drive wrecklessly on.
So I guess I haven't changed the subject.  But, it's a great photo.





Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## boborone (Apr 19, 2012)




----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Apr 19, 2012)

boborone said:


>

Click to collapse



No goddamn phone number....guess I'll jump.

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## jaszek (Apr 19, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> How about change the subject...here's a nice little bridge being built.  For us asshole Americans to drive wrecklessly on.
> So I guess I haven't changed the subject.  But, it's a great photo.
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Looks like the manhattan bridge. H/o, I need to find something to post.

Sent from my XDA using HTC Vision.


----------



## torikorocks (Apr 19, 2012)

Decided to play around with pic say pro at 2am.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using xda premium


----------



## jaszek (Apr 19, 2012)

Here it is. 

Sent from my XDA using HTC Vision.


----------



## boborone (Apr 19, 2012)

jaszek said:


> Looks like the manhattan bridge. H/o, I need to find something to post.
> 
> Sent from my XDA using HTC Vision.

Click to collapse



one of your pics of it ?


----------



## jaszek (Apr 19, 2012)

boborone said:


> one of your pics of it ?

Click to collapse



Nope. Not one but 3 lol. On the pano its the one on the right.





Sent from my XDA using HTC Vision.


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Apr 19, 2012)

jaszek said:


> Here it is. View attachment 1012882
> 
> Sent from my XDA using HTC Vision.

Click to collapse



Yeah...but the hdr treatment doesn't do it any favors.
Please accept that as honest criticism.  That's a hit or miss kinda technique.
Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## boborone (Apr 19, 2012)

jaszek said:


> Nope. Not one but 3 lol. On the pano its the one on the right.
> 
> View attachment 1012885
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



nice man
very cool and good pics


----------



## boborone (Apr 19, 2012)

I swear I met him here cause he was one of my first G+ buds. But you and this guy ought to hook up sometime. Colaborate. He goes around town and records the sounds of the island for music he makes. Damn good **** I might add. You could take pics while he does it and do some kind of visual music type thing.

https://plus.google.com/u/0/109590423597896078382/posts


----------



## jaszek (Apr 19, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Yeah...but the hdr treatment doesn't do it any favors.
> Please accept that as honest criticism.  That's a hit or miss kinda technique.
> Sent from my coffee pot.

Click to collapse



I know. That was taken a few years ago. I was at the stage of photography called "OMG HDR is so ****ing awesome!!!"


I grew out of that stage, but I didn't have time to go back and reshoot it though. I remember lots of people liking it when I had it printed poster size. I can donate it to u if u pay shipping. Lol
Sent from my XDA using HTC Vision.


----------



## torikorocks (Apr 19, 2012)

So true.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using xda premium


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Apr 19, 2012)

jaszek said:


> I know. That was taken a few years ago. I was at the stage of photography called "OMG HDR is so ****ing awesome!!!"
> 
> 
> I grew out of that stage, but I didn't have time to go back and reshoot it though. I remember lots of people liking it when I had it printed poster size. I can donate it to u if u pay shipping. Lol
> Sent from my XDA using HTC Vision.

Click to collapse



Its all good, man...I am only a hobby photographer, but I never know what to make of hdr...I remember when it was new, and I'm sure I've overdone it at times.  That's actually the best way to learn anything.  Push it...then over time, you back off a little.

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## boborone (Apr 19, 2012)

rockstarrrrrrrr said:


> are these threads created unnecessarily to reach 10 post threashold?

Click to collapse








---------- Post added at 03:52 AM ---------- Previous post was at 03:46 AM ----------

not sure who did it and frankly don't care

but thank you


----------



## conantroutman (Apr 19, 2012)

boborone said:


> ---------- Post added at 03:52 AM ---------- Previous post was at 03:46 AM ----------
> 
> not sure who did it and frankly don't care
> 
> but thank you

Click to collapse


----------



## boborone (Apr 19, 2012)

I spank your thanks too much closings and post deletions. I'm laying off it a while Mr 1000
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Edit

Almost 2000 now I see

* iTouched Epic


----------



## conantroutman (Apr 19, 2012)

boborone said:


> I spank your thanks too much closings and post deletions. I'm laying off it a while Mr 1000
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I don't do it for the thanks, I do it for the love of the job.... 


















Sent from my Xoom using XDA Premium HD app


----------



## boborone (Apr 19, 2012)

haha lol lmfao bbq sauce

ctm's theme song

main line at 2:10


----------



## conantroutman (Apr 19, 2012)

boborone said:


> haha lol lmfao bbq sauce
> 
> ctm's theme song
> 
> main line at 2:10

Click to collapse



Suits me 






Sent from my Xoom using XDA Premium HD app


----------



## Archer (Apr 19, 2012)

I imagine it more like this...


----------



## InfiniteNomad (Apr 19, 2012)

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I897 using xda premium


----------



## boborone (Apr 19, 2012)

You guys making me miss my girl. 30 yr old happy hardcore candy kid. We met at a club dancing. Yes the toothless gun toting redneck has moves.


----------



## Aust S5 (Apr 19, 2012)

Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2


----------



## boborone (Apr 19, 2012)

Aust S5 said:


> Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse


----------



## Aust S5 (Apr 19, 2012)

Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2


----------



## dexter93 (Apr 19, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> I just hope they fix the grammar before they propose this.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



If that ever comes here there will be trouble..  we have a couple of those and there are mostly used for street racing 

Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio


----------



## LordManhattan (Apr 19, 2012)




----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Apr 19, 2012)

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## orb3000 (Apr 19, 2012)




----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Apr 19, 2012)

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## husam666 (Apr 19, 2012)

LOL, Just Mr. Clown doing his job


----------



## Makdasamurai (Apr 19, 2012)

Got some Nexus swag from samsung today


----------



## LordManhattan (Apr 19, 2012)

Why?


----------



## Makdasamurai (Apr 19, 2012)

LordManhattan said:


> Why?

Click to collapse



Because i work at sprint lol


----------



## NotATreoFan (Apr 19, 2012)

Makdasamurai said:


> Because i work at sprint lol

Click to collapse



You do? I'm sorry.


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Apr 19, 2012)

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## orb3000 (Apr 19, 2012)




----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Apr 19, 2012)

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## torikorocks (Apr 19, 2012)

Sent from my DROID RAZR using xda premium


----------



## mrrick (Apr 19, 2012)

Universal remote
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*signed


----------



## Sine. (Apr 19, 2012)




----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Apr 20, 2012)

Don't worry...this officer will find whoever did that.  When he gets a sec.





Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## mrrick (Apr 20, 2012)

*signed


----------



## mrrick (Apr 20, 2012)

*signed


----------



## il Duce (Apr 20, 2012)

mrrick said:


> *signed

Click to collapse



Aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaahhhhhhhhhh! 

/runs away screaming


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Apr 20, 2012)

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## torikorocks (Apr 20, 2012)

Anyone remember staying up late enough to see this on TV as a kid.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using xda premium


----------



## jaszek (Apr 20, 2012)

If you look closely you can see a spider eating a snake.


----------



## LordManhattan (Apr 20, 2012)

jaszek said:


> If you look closely you can see a spider eating a snake.

Click to collapse



Nonononononooooo, HELL NO!


----------



## mrrick (Apr 20, 2012)

jaszek said:


> If you look closely you can see a spider eating a snake.

Click to collapse








*signed


----------



## mrrick (Apr 20, 2012)

*signed


----------



## LordManhattan (Apr 20, 2012)




----------



## boborone (Apr 20, 2012)

torikorocks said:


> Anyone remember staying up late enough to see this on TV as a kid.
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR using xda premium

Click to collapse



Hell yeah! That and the theme to Perry Mason used to scare the hell out of me. If I was in bed and that came on, I'd jump up and run to the TV and flip it as fast as I could. No remote. Just your hand back then.


----------



## mrrick (Apr 20, 2012)

I swear to god i had this exact idea about 5 years ago.  Fml! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*signed


----------



## LordManhattan (Apr 20, 2012)




----------



## boborone (Apr 20, 2012)

Even this pic kinda creeps me out


----------



## Aust S5 (Apr 20, 2012)

LordManhattan said:


> Nonononononooooo, HELL NO!

Click to collapse



Whole story here. Welcome to Australia  http://news.ninemsn.com.au/smartphone/article.aspx?id=8454494
Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jaszek (Apr 20, 2012)

Aust S5 said:


> Whole story here. Welcome to Australia  http://news.ninemsn.com.au/smartphone/article.aspx?id=8454494
> Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



No wonder the Brits used Australia as a prison 'back in the day' lol


----------



## torikorocks (Apr 20, 2012)

Aust S5 said:


> Whole story here. Welcome to Australia  http://news.ninemsn.com.au/smartphone/article.aspx?id=8454494
> Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



I'm never going to Australia now  

Sent from my DROID RAZR using xda premium


----------



## orb3000 (Apr 20, 2012)




----------



## boborone (Apr 20, 2012)

orb3000 said:


>

Click to collapse



http://www.atacoraessential.com/blog-0/bid/95246/Baobab-Revaluing-Resources-for-Gender-Equality

wow


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Apr 20, 2012)

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## jaszek (Apr 20, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Sent from my coffee pot.

Click to collapse



You posted the bridge already lol. And If I had that watch I would go crazy.


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Apr 20, 2012)

jaszek said:


> You posted the bridge already lol. And If I had that watch I would go crazy.

Click to collapse



Thought I posted that in the photography thread.  My bad.  

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## torikorocks (Apr 20, 2012)

This bird did not let me pet it even though it landed right next to me lol

Sent from my DROID RAZR using xda premium


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Apr 20, 2012)

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## Archer (Apr 20, 2012)




----------



## Sine. (Apr 20, 2012)




----------



## mrrick (Apr 20, 2012)

*signed


----------



## d0wnti.me (Apr 20, 2012)




----------



## M_T_M (Apr 20, 2012)




----------



## LordManhattan (Apr 20, 2012)




----------



## orb3000 (Apr 20, 2012)




----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Apr 20, 2012)

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## Pancakes_Gio (Apr 20, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Sent from my coffee pot.

Click to collapse



If this clock was real I would buy it!

Inviato dal mio GT-S5660 con XDA Premium


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Apr 20, 2012)

Pancakes_Gio said:


> If this clock was real I would buy it!
> 
> Inviato dal mio GT-S5660 con XDA Premium

Click to collapse



I didn't see the watch on their site, but they have one you hang on a wall, for $1,100 usd.

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## orb3000 (Apr 20, 2012)




----------



## Minns (Apr 20, 2012)

Always alone (


----------



## jt.one (Apr 21, 2012)




----------



## jaszek (Apr 21, 2012)

---------- Post added at 02:18 AM ---------- Previous post was at 02:11 AM ----------


----------



## orb3000 (Apr 21, 2012)




----------



## Sine. (Apr 21, 2012)




----------



## mrrick (Apr 21, 2012)

*signed


----------



## mrrick (Apr 21, 2012)

*signed


----------



## mrrick (Apr 21, 2012)

Pebble watch. For android (and those other smartphones) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*signed


----------



## kadalaer (Apr 21, 2012)

just wanna share


Sent from my MB855 using Tapatalk


----------



## LordManhattan (Apr 21, 2012)




----------



## Sine. (Apr 21, 2012)




----------



## LordManhattan (Apr 21, 2012)




----------



## orb3000 (Apr 21, 2012)




----------



## boborone (Apr 21, 2012)

DON'T taste the rainbow


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Apr 21, 2012)

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## boborone (Apr 21, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Sent from my coffee pot.

Click to collapse


----------



## mrrick (Apr 21, 2012)

Last week
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Now
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




On my way to the pet store. Im sure i need something. 

*signed


----------



## boborone (Apr 21, 2012)

mrrick said:


> Last week
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse





plants growing is all I see


----------



## mrrick (Apr 21, 2012)

boborone said:


> plants growing is all I see

Click to collapse



Waiting about another week before adding anymore inhabitants.. Want the plants to be good and rooted first.. The whitecloud minnows are still in there. They were basicakly for cycling the tank. Cool little fish nonetheless.. 

*signed


----------



## LordManhattan (Apr 21, 2012)

RAWR!


----------



## boborone (Apr 21, 2012)

mrrick said:


> Waiting about another week before adding anymore inhabitants.. Want the plants to be good and rooted first.. The whitecloud minnows are still in there. They were basicakly for cycling the tank. Cool little fish nonetheless..
> 
> *signed

Click to collapse



Great cyclers. I like splurging and using guppies. Cost more but I'm impatient on my tank's looks. If they die, they died for a good cause 

* iTouched Epic


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Apr 21, 2012)

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## jt.one (Apr 21, 2012)

Archer said:


> Just a regular every day meme, but just wow...

Click to collapse



i see your conspiracy keanu

and raise you a first world problem...


----------



## mrrick (Apr 21, 2012)

*signed


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Apr 22, 2012)

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## PiX3L-_-ViRu5 (Apr 22, 2012)

Whoop Whoop MCL! 

Sent from my HTC Glacier using xda premium


----------



## LordManhattan (Apr 22, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Sent from my coffee pot.

Click to collapse



Red PLEASE!


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Apr 22, 2012)

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## orb3000 (Apr 22, 2012)




----------



## Shivammcool (Apr 22, 2012)

orb3000 said:


>

Click to collapse



What is this supposed to show? 

Sent from my Nexus S using XDA


----------



## the_scotsman (Apr 22, 2012)




----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Apr 22, 2012)

Looks like a cheap tennis racket...but its a handheld bug Zapper I picked up at a garage sale for 25¢.

Its called the Charcoal Companion, and though I got it new in the package, I wanted to know more about it, so I found it on Amazon for $12.  

It does not feel good if you touch it when you press the button, but I couldn't resist.

It's best for flies, gnats, mosquitos, but it also works on bees....or I should say, it stuns them but they could fall off and wiggle for a minute.  Best just keep trying...they'll die eventually.

I haven't tried it on a spider yet.

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## Hellhound7 (Apr 22, 2012)

Lol...

LIKE=THANKS


----------



## coolsandie (Apr 22, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Looks like a cheap tennis racket...but its a handheld bug Zapper I picked up at a garage sale for 25¢.
> 
> Its called the Charcoal Companion, and though I got it new in the package, I wanted to know more about it, so I found it on Amazon for $12.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Its one of the main things I use to kill the damn mosquitoes. Without that bat, we couldn't live. The Good Night/Mortein/All Out liquidator is all a waste.

---------- Post added at 06:30 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:24 PM ----------






---




---




- Model of the week
---




---




- Amazing 3D art.
---


----------



## conantroutman (Apr 22, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Looks like a cheap tennis racket...but its a handheld bug Zapper I picked up at a garage sale for 25¢.
> 
> Its called the Charcoal Companion, and though I got it new in the package, I wanted to know more about it, so I found it on Amazon for $12.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Dude you need to get another one, crank up the power and use them to cook **** on the fly... 

Grilling steaks on the street corner like a boss..... 

Sent From My Fingers To Your Face.....


----------



## qaz2453 (Apr 22, 2012)

Sent from my Nexus S using XDA


----------



## ross231 (Apr 22, 2012)




----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Apr 22, 2012)

But when the door is closed...ummm.

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## MacaronyMax (Apr 22, 2012)




----------



## CB620 (Apr 22, 2012)




----------



## orb3000 (Apr 22, 2012)




----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Apr 22, 2012)

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## leo321 (Apr 22, 2012)

Erm... eww.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Sent from my SGH-T959V using Tapatalk


----------



## xaccers (Apr 22, 2012)

leo321 said:


> Erm... eww.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I know, ewww indeed, I can't stand currents/raisins


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Apr 22, 2012)

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## mrrick (Apr 22, 2012)

*signed


----------



## Sine. (Apr 22, 2012)

Kinda big image, sorry


----------



## torikorocks (Apr 22, 2012)

Sent from my DROID RAZR using xda premium


----------



## mrrick (Apr 23, 2012)

Haha
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*signed


----------



## malybru (Apr 23, 2012)

mrrick said:


> Haha
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Handy ^_^


----------



## orb3000 (Apr 23, 2012)




----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Apr 23, 2012)

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## the_scotsman (Apr 23, 2012)

mrrick said:


> Haha
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



What am I missing 

EDIT: Ahhhh...WTF LOL


----------



## orb3000 (Apr 23, 2012)

Meanwhile in USA


----------



## jaszek (Apr 23, 2012)

Cash for my next camera. lol


----------



## boborone (Apr 23, 2012)

jaszek said:


> Cash for my next camera. lol

Click to collapse



so you instagrammed it? You're turning apple on us. 


yes I know you use a macbook, but money + filter looks like gangsta hipster


----------



## jaszek (Apr 23, 2012)

boborone said:


> so you instagrammed it? You're turning apple on us.
> 
> 
> yes I know you use a macbook, but money + filter looks like gangsta hipster

Click to collapse



It was a facebook joke with my photog buddies. lol. And I was too lazy to uplaod a non-filtered shot as well


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Apr 23, 2012)

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## torikorocks (Apr 23, 2012)

My new background 

Sent from my DROID RAZR using xda premium


----------



## boborone (Apr 23, 2012)

<THOR> said:


> Nothing of special.

Click to collapse



There's a point when you should chill out. Nothing you say is ever remotely positive. Seriously noob. STFU or GTFO. Its flame this flame that. Reminds me of the lama. Glad he's gone and will be when you are too.


----------



## jaszek (Apr 23, 2012)

boborone said:


> There's a point when you should chill out. Nothing you say is ever remotely positive. Seriously noob. STFU or GTFO. Its flame this flame that. Reminds me of the lama. Glad he's gone and will be when you are too.

Click to collapse



And also DAT SIG. Thank god for Archers sig hider script.


----------



## jaszek (Apr 23, 2012)

I have nothing further....


----------



## boborone (Apr 23, 2012)

torikorocks said:


> My new background
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR using xda premium

Click to collapse



btw way man, nice background


----------



## MODx911 (Apr 23, 2012)

Heaps funny


Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using the XDA mobile application powered by Tapatalk


----------



## boborone (Apr 23, 2012)

*Fail*



jaszek said:


> And also DAT SIG. Thank god for Archers sig hider script.

Click to collapse



I know man, way to advertise you've done nothing but root a series phone. Great job at failing noob.


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Apr 23, 2012)

Awesome Irish pub is awesome.





Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## torikorocks (Apr 23, 2012)

I move about this slow every morning lol

Sent from my DROID RAZR using xda premium


----------



## boborone (Apr 23, 2012)

<THOR> said:


>

Click to collapse


----------



## boborone (Apr 23, 2012)




----------



## husam666 (Apr 23, 2012)

Lol @the flame war

Sent from my NES machine using xda cartridge


----------



## X8invisible (Apr 23, 2012)

I have the troll yay yay yay


Sent from my heart using xperia x8


----------



## jaszek (Apr 23, 2012)

I think we need to make a rule not to post stuff from 9gag, unless it's REALLY funny. I mean how many of you don't scroll through that website?


Also Guinness.








This loser is still here?


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Apr 23, 2012)

;25196526 said:
			
		

> Speedy gonzales...
> 
> http://digilander.libero.it/eleanor81/blog/immagini/imm%20blog/bianco_nero/****you_dito.jpg​

Click to collapse



Gotta call bullshit on that photo...the middle  finger isn't weighed down by a lame ring.  Gravity bro.

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## boborone (Apr 23, 2012)




----------



## torikorocks (Apr 23, 2012)

Do you ever get the feeling your being watched.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using xda premium


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Apr 23, 2012)

torikorocks said:


> Do you ever get the feeling your being watched.
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR using xda premium

Click to collapse



No, beam me first, me me!

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## jaszek (Apr 23, 2012)

This thread will be 4 pages shorter in the morning. lol


----------



## orb3000 (Apr 23, 2012)




----------



## boborone (Apr 23, 2012)

jaszek said:


> This thread will be 4 pages shorter in the morning. lol

Click to collapse



hahahahahahaha

---------- Post added at 01:01 AM ---------- Previous post was at 01:00 AM ----------




orb3000 said:


>

Click to collapse



loololollloooolollolol


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Apr 23, 2012)

;25197064 said:
			
		

> If here there one fag what are you mister no balls.

Click to collapse



Thanks Yoda.

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## jaszek (Apr 23, 2012)

<THOR> said:


> If here there one fag what are you mister no balls.

Click to collapse



Judging from your posting behaviour, you are a guy. It seems that you have spied on husam, and noticed that he has no balls, which means you were looking directly at his crotch, which in turn means, you are the fag.








---------- Post added at 02:09 AM ---------- Previous post was at 02:08 AM ----------

Also expecting an infraction for myself. It's been a while since I got one. lol


----------



## jaszek (Apr 23, 2012)

;25197253 said:
			
		

> Bla bla bla, all useless words, instead i think that the only and real fag are you.

Click to collapse



Learn to English.

Sent from my XDA using HTC Vision.


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Apr 23, 2012)

;25197253 said:
			
		

> Bla bla bla, all useless words, instead i think that the only and real fag are you.

Click to collapse



Noone has mentioned the Ban-Hammer...it's so ironical.

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## torikorocks (Apr 23, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Noone has mentioned the Ban-Hammer...it's so ironical.
> 
> Sent from my coffee pot.

Click to collapse



Lol I didn't even think of that now that'd be funny.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using xda premium


----------



## jaszek (Apr 23, 2012)

;25197447 said:
			
		

> Sorry fag but i'm italian not ENGLISH!, if you want you can try to speak my language if you not understand my english.

Click to collapse



Oh noez, he's italian. Well you are on an English language based forum. I would try but I decided not to learn the Italian language. And is it me or are you becoming hostile? And if you want you can speak your language as much as you want. Maybe I will join the fun and speak in my native tounge. Dobranoc.

Sent from my XDA using HTC Vision.


----------



## X8invisible (Apr 23, 2012)

Lets not get off-topic 


*NOTE:rambo and weapon are sold separately xD

Sent from my heart using xperia x8


----------



## boborone (Apr 23, 2012)

sweet dreams


----------



## vanessaem (Apr 23, 2012)

*Warning*

Excuse me...this is the ** Off-Topic Images Thread **, not the free for all, say anything thread. Stick to the topic or infractions will be handed out. This is a final warning.

While we're at it, please stop posting racially, offensive images. If you're unable to find images others than that, don't post anything at all. Thanks.


----------



## Sine. (Apr 23, 2012)




----------



## torikorocks (Apr 23, 2012)

I can't even explain how bored my friends were.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using xda premium


----------



## X8invisible (Apr 23, 2012)

The good ol' days


Sent from my heart using xperia x8


----------



## Aust S5 (Apr 23, 2012)

Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2


----------



## LordManhattan (Apr 23, 2012)

(For you guys that doesn't know what's happening here, his name is Metta World Peace. Irony)


----------



## M_T_M (Apr 23, 2012)

Let us all chill out mates....carry on with teh pictures for our amusement 

I used to be fast like you..but then I took a bean burrito to the gut


----------



## jaszek (Apr 23, 2012)

M_T_M said:


> Let us all chill out mates....carry on with teh pictures for our amusement
> 
> I used to be fast like you..but then I took a bean burrito to the gut

Click to collapse



We were done at 3:00 am Eastern time. You are the one that brought it up again. lol


----------



## M_T_M (Apr 23, 2012)

Baaahahahahahaha.....pain pills FTW!!!!



jaszek said:


> We were done at 3:00 am Eastern time. You are the one that brought it up again. lol

Click to collapse





I used to be fast like you..but then I took a bean burrito to the gut


----------



## boborone (Apr 23, 2012)

M_T_M said:


> Let us all chill out mates....carry on with teh pictures for our amusement
> 
> I used to be fast like you..but then I took a bean burrito to the gut

Click to collapse



Since my pics are the only ones with anything racial. The mouse, and donkey with the sombrero. Can you tell the mod that they're not racist? They are actual characters. Looney Tunes and Hanna Barbera cartoons. Hell my avatar is of Baba Looey.


----------



## M_T_M (Apr 23, 2012)

What mod? 
Anything with a sombrero is funnier IMHO 



boborone said:


> Since my pics are the only ones with anything racial. The mouse, and donkey with the sombrero. Can you tell the mod that they're not racist? They are actual characters. Looney Tunes and Hanna Barbera cartoons. Hell my avatar is of Baba Looey.

Click to collapse





I used to be fast like you..but then I took a bean burrito to the gut


----------



## boborone (Apr 23, 2012)

vanessaem said:


> Excuse me...this is the ** Off-Topic Images Thread **, not the free for all, say anything thread. Stick to the topic or infractions will be handed out. This is a final warning.
> 
> While we're at it, please stop posting racially, offensive images. If you're unable to find images others than that, don't post anything at all. Thanks.

Click to collapse





M_T_M said:


> What mod?
> Anything with a sombrero is funnier IMHO
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



since you're the resident Mexican and all


----------



## M_T_M (Apr 23, 2012)

Si senor!!!  Arriba..andele, andele!!!!
Also...this





boborone said:


> since you're the resident Mexican and all

Click to collapse





I used to be fast like you..but then I took a bean burrito to the gut


----------



## Hellhound7 (Apr 23, 2012)

Here's one more....

LIKE=THANKS


----------



## mrrick (Apr 23, 2012)

*signed


----------



## ross231 (Apr 23, 2012)




----------



## Sine. (Apr 23, 2012)




----------



## larsm. (Apr 23, 2012)

@ Sine. : really nice pictures
"Mount Roraima" looks beautiful


----------



## AJGO23 (Apr 23, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Sent from my coffee pot.

Click to collapse



Schizophrenia is actually a distortion of reality, this is actually multiple personality disorder... I need a life.

Sent from my ADR6350 using Tapatalk 2 Beta-5


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Apr 23, 2012)

AJGO23 said:


> Schizophrenia is actually a distortion of reality, this is actually multiple personality disorder... I need a life.
> 
> Sent from my ADR6350 using Tapatalk 2 Beta-5

Click to collapse



Haha...I didn't make it.

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Apr 23, 2012)

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## boborone (Apr 23, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Sent from my coffee pot.

Click to collapse



ia all you need love


----------



## conantroutman (Apr 23, 2012)

boborone said:


> ia all you need love

Click to collapse



Lennon was full of ****.... 
Can't imagine he'd have lasted very long without food, shelter, a source of fresh water etc...  

Stupid hippies...  

Sent From My Fingers To Your Face.....


----------



## leo321 (Apr 23, 2012)

Trolololo

Sent from my SGH-T959V using Tapatalk


----------



## conantroutman (Apr 23, 2012)

m1l4droid said:


> How dare you...

Click to collapse



Think about it....  

Sent From My Fingers To Your Face.....


----------



## orb3000 (Apr 23, 2012)




----------



## conantroutman (Apr 23, 2012)

m1l4droid said:


> I imagine they shared everything.

Click to collapse



Too much information.... 
Nasty mental images...  

Sent From My Fingers To Your Face.....


----------



## drnecropolis (Apr 23, 2012)

conantroutman said:


> Lennon was full of ****....
> Can't imagine he'd have lasted very long without food, shelter, a source of fresh water etc...
> 
> Stupid hippies...
> ...

Click to collapse



 John Lennon`s hippy **** - Love, peace & fun

The only peace he got was from the barrel of a gun

The sounds of the 60`s - sounds so **** to me

Punk rock`s the king, you stupid little hippy*

-The Business


----------



## conantroutman (Apr 23, 2012)

m1l4droid said:


> dirty mind... my post was a reference to his famous song.

Click to collapse



Ahhh right, I thought you meant STI's.... 

Sent From My Fingers To Your Face.....


----------



## conantroutman (Apr 23, 2012)

m1l4droid said:


> STI is?

Click to collapse



Lol nevermind....  We've gone way off topic here even for OT.... 






Sent From My Fingers To Your Face.....


----------



## boborone (Apr 23, 2012)

conantroutman said:


> Too much information....
> Nasty mental images...
> 
> Sent From My Fingers To Your Face.....

Click to collapse



imagine this.......I was one of those free loving new hippies of the rave and dance ecstasy days


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Apr 23, 2012)

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## conantroutman (Apr 23, 2012)

boborone said:


> imagine this.......I was one of those free loving new hippies of the rave and dance ecstasy days

Click to collapse








Sent from my Xoom using XDA Premium HD app


----------



## vanessaem (Apr 23, 2012)

boborone said:


> Since my pics are the only ones with anything racial. The mouse, and donkey with the sombrero. Can you tell the mod that they're not racist? They are actual characters. Looney Tunes and Hanna Barbera cartoons. Hell my avatar is of Baba Looey.

Click to collapse




You can tell the mod yourself. I'm familiar with Looney Tunes.
The ones that were racist were the ones that someone felt offended by enough to report it and in turn I had to delete. Do you feel guilty of something?


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Apr 23, 2012)

vanessaem said:


> You can tell the mod yourself.
> The ones that were racist were the ones that someone felt offended by enough to report it and in turn I had to delete. Do you feel guilty of something?

Click to collapse



For instance, I put up a pic of a gay, black Jewish klansmen photo, and it was gone by the first refresh of the page.  But I know I may have been overstepping...

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## vanessaem (Apr 23, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> For instance, I put up a pic of a gay, black Jewish klansmen photo, and it was gone by the first refresh of the page.  But I know I may have been overstepping...
> 
> Sent from my coffee pot.

Click to collapse




If you want to help get this thread closed, you can give it a try. Perhaps that's what you're aiming for? 
Try to put up pics that don't have any of that kind of content. It's not hard to do.


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Apr 23, 2012)

vanessaem said:


> If you want to help get this thread closed, you can give it a try. Perhaps that's what you're aiming for?

Click to collapse



No.  I was describing a picture I posted in poor judgement.  I wasn't complaining when it was deleted.

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## vanessaem (Apr 23, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> No.  I was describing a picture I posted in poor judgement.  I wasn't complaining when it was deleted.
> 
> Sent from my coffee pot.

Click to collapse




No worries. Just be respectful of others on here. Whether it be with pics or words.


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Apr 23, 2012)

vanessaem said:


> No worries. Just be respectful of others on here. Whether it be with pics or words.

Click to collapse



You bet. 

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## xaccers (Apr 23, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> For instance, I put up a pic of a gay, black Jewish klansmen photo, and it was gone by the first refresh of the page.  But I know I may have been overstepping...
> 
> Sent from my coffee pot.

Click to collapse



Ironically that's an image that uses humour to tackle prejudice, ie an anti-prejudice image, created by a group of African Americans who like Spongebob Squarepants.
Now the "importance of smiling in a wedding photo" image on the other hand, that's definitely a no-no!


----------



## conantroutman (Apr 23, 2012)

xaccers said:


> Ironically that's an image that uses humour to tackle prejudice, ie an anti-prejudice image, created by a group of African Americans who like Spongebob Squarepants.
> Now the "importance of smiling in a wedding photo" image on the other hand, that's definitely a no-no!

Click to collapse



While I personally take no offence at that image, it was actually posted before and had to be removed then as well as it did cause someone offence... 

It's a fine line....  

Sent From My Fingers To Your Face.....


----------



## boborone (Apr 23, 2012)

xaccers said:


> Ironically that's an image that uses humour to tackle prejudice, ie an anti-prejudice image, created by a group of African Americans who like Spongebob Squarepants.
> Now the "importance of smiling in a wedding photo" image on the other hand, that's definitely a no-no!

Click to collapse



got a link for the first pic? spongebob one?

pm it I guess


----------



## xaccers (Apr 23, 2012)

conantroutman said:


> While I personally take no offence at that image, it was actually posted before and had to be removed then as well as it did cause someone offence...
> 
> It's a fine line....
> 
> Sent From My Fingers To Your Face.....

Click to collapse



Indeed, some people don't see it for what it was initially intended and so take offence, and as mods it's better to take the action that was taken ie remove it without any fuss.


----------



## boborone (Apr 23, 2012)

---------- Post added at 03:31 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:23 PM ----------








I'm going to go smoke now. Just saw one of the new quit smoking ads on tv. Everytime I see one I want a cigg.


----------



## vanessaem (Apr 23, 2012)

xaccers said:


> Ironically that's an image that uses humour to tackle prejudice, ie an anti-prejudice image, created by a group of African Americans who like Spongebob Squarepants.
> Now the "importance of smiling in a wedding photo" image on the other hand, that's definitely a no-no!

Click to collapse




No one needs to defend pics that haven't been reported and no one was offended by. No one is attacking the cartoons...lol. 





xaccers said:


> Indeed, some people don't see it for what it was initially intended and so take offence, and as mods it's better to take the action that was taken ie remove it without any fuss.

Click to collapse




There I disagree. I spent a good chunk of the night removing all kinds of comments and pics that were reported on by others. As a mod, I will then tell you that posting such things are offensive to other people because it seems that some don't realize this.
Please don't assume to know what mods should be doing and what they should not being doing on threads they're in charge of moderating.


----------



## conantroutman (Apr 23, 2012)

vanessaem said:


> No one needs to defend pics that haven't been reported and no one was offended by. No one is attacking the cartoons...lol.

Click to collapse



I beleive he was referring to the "Gay Black Jewish Klansmen for tolerance" pic...  

Sent From My Fingers To Your Face.....


----------



## vanessaem (Apr 23, 2012)

conantroutman said:


> I beleive he was referring to the "Gay Black Jewish Klansmen for tolerance" pic...
> 
> Sent From My Fingers To Your Face.....

Click to collapse




Hmm...ok.


----------



## M_T_M (Apr 23, 2012)

I deleted that meme as it was reported as insulting to someone and deleted it again to keep the consistency.
Can we go back to most hilarious pics now 



conantroutman said:


> I beleive he was referring to the "Gay Black Jewish Klansmen for tolerance" pic...
> 
> Sent From My Fingers To Your Face.....

Click to collapse





I used to be fast like you..but then I took a bean burrito to the gut


----------



## BeerChameleon (Apr 23, 2012)

M_T_M said:


> I deleted that meme as it was reported as insulting to someone and deleted it again to keep the consistency.
> Can we go back to most hilarious pics now
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Are u sure it wasn't that  sonoran hot dog i gave you the other day ?


----------



## M_T_M (Apr 23, 2012)

Why you little 
FedEx me that hot dog nao!!!!!! 



davidrules7778 said:


> Are u sure it wasn't that  sonoran hot dog i gave you the other day ?

Click to collapse





I used to be fast like you..but then I took a bean burrito to the gut


----------



## orb3000 (Apr 23, 2012)




----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Apr 23, 2012)

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## BeerChameleon (Apr 23, 2012)

M_T_M said:


> Why you little
> FedEx me that hot dog nao!!!!!!
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I did 

You didn't receive it? 

Check the tracking here:

http://www.fedex.com/


Here is the tracking number: 5673969275


----------



## boborone (Apr 23, 2012)

orb3000 said:


>

Click to collapse



hahahahaha we have midget wrestling every couple of months at a local bar

followed by midget bowling, you throw the lil guys at the pins, great gaming beer fueled fun


----------



## M_T_M (Apr 23, 2012)

Ima lose it!!!! I said hot dog not bread fish 



davidrules7778 said:


> I did
> 
> You didn't receive it?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse





I used to be fast like you..but then I took a bean burrito to the gut


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Apr 23, 2012)

boborone said:


> hahahahaha we have midget wrestling every couple of months at a local bar
> 
> followed by midget bowling, you throw the lil guys at the pins, great gaming beer fueled fun

Click to collapse



They're called Little People now...someone might get offended 

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## vanessaem (Apr 23, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Sent from my coffee pot.

Click to collapse




Kate is starting to show a striking resemblance to Mr. Bean.


----------



## xaccers (Apr 23, 2012)

vanessaem said:


> There I disagree. I spent a good chunk of the night removing all kinds of comments and pics that were reported on by others. As a mod, I will then tell you that posting such things are offensive to other people because it seems that some don't realize this.
> Please don't assume to know what mods should be doing and what they should not being doing on threads they're in charge of moderating.

Click to collapse


----------



## BeerChameleon (Apr 23, 2012)

M_T_M said:


> Ima lose it!!!! I said hot dog not bread fish
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



What is this bread fish? 

I sent a BK and a Guero Canelo hot dog via fedex with information above


----------



## vanessaem (Apr 23, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> They're called Little People now...someone might get offended
> 
> Sent from my coffee pot.

Click to collapse




You got that right.


----------



## boborone (Apr 23, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> They're called Little People now...someone might get offended
> 
> Sent from my coffee pot.

Click to collapse


----------



## vanessaem (Apr 23, 2012)

xaccers said:


>

Click to collapse




Did you compliment me?


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Apr 23, 2012)

Meanwhile, in Amurrica...





Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## xaccers (Apr 23, 2012)

vanessaem said:


> Did you compliment me?

Click to collapse



Well, the mods in general, being an admin on a few forums I know good moderating when I see it


----------



## vanessaem (Apr 23, 2012)

xaccers said:


> Well, the mods in general, being an admin on a few forums I know good moderating when I see it

Click to collapse




Well, if that was a compliment, I'll take it. Thanks kind sir. 

I'm not here to be a killjoy. I just want to make this a fun but respectful thread for all. Now keep the pics coming.


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Apr 23, 2012)

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## torikorocks (Apr 23, 2012)

Snow at the end up April WTF 

Sent from my DROID RAZR using xda premium


----------



## boborone (Apr 23, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Sent from my coffee pot.

Click to collapse








I've got a few of these

redneck wine glass


----------



## LordManhattan (Apr 23, 2012)




----------



## boborone (Apr 23, 2012)

LordManhattan said:


>

Click to collapse



410 - Gone


----------



## NotATreoFan (Apr 23, 2012)

boborone said:


> IMG snip (little people)

Click to collapse



Wait. We bowl them down the lanes?


----------



## boborone (Apr 23, 2012)

NotATreoFan said:


> Wait. We bowl them down the lanes?

Click to collapse



Kinda like this:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=219AYeeZjWw

But waaaayyyyyy more people and midgets and at a bar. So lots of alcohol. DJ's and fun. Good times. Girls n bikini's and midgets all oiled up. Great times.


----------



## vanessaem (Apr 23, 2012)

torikorocks said:


> Snow at the end up April WTF
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR using xda premium

Click to collapse




Well, at least the flowers are still pretty. 

...Snow in April does suck though. The seasons are a mess this year. In NYC, it went up to 80 degrees in February.


----------



## NotATreoFan (Apr 23, 2012)

vanessaem said:


> Well, at least the flowers still pretty.
> 
> ...Snow in April does suck though. The seasons are a mess this year. In NYC, it went up to 80 degrees in February.

Click to collapse



We got to 89 degrees in early March, and low 80's in February for a couple days.


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Apr 23, 2012)

boborone said:


> I've got a few of these
> 
> redneck wine glass

Click to collapse



Mmm...not bad.

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## orb3000 (Apr 23, 2012)

*More pics less talk*


----------



## LordManhattan (Apr 24, 2012)

---------- Post added at 11:17 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:02 PM ----------


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Apr 24, 2012)

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## boborone (Apr 24, 2012)

One of the greatest hearts ever to hit the field just threw the first pitch of the game from home plate to second






video:
http://mlb.mlb.com/video/play.jsp?content_id=20859403&c_id=tex&partnerId=aw-7154002222991102287-1045

story:
http://deadspin.com/5904484/pudge-r...ts-first-pitch-from-home-plate-to-second-base

---------- Post added at 07:05 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:58 PM ----------


----------



## vanessaem (Apr 24, 2012)




----------



## boborone (Apr 24, 2012)

vanessaem said:


>

Click to collapse



Genius pure genius 


* iTouched Epic


----------



## vanessaem (Apr 24, 2012)

boborone said:


> Genius pure genius
> 
> 
> * iTouched Epic

Click to collapse




That's what I'm saying...lol.


----------



## boborone (Apr 24, 2012)

Update to earlier post






http://www.rantsports.com/bringingh...n-pudge-rodriguez-retires-with-texas-rangers/

Signed a one day contract just to retire a Ranger


----------



## LordManhattan (Apr 24, 2012)




----------



## M_T_M (Apr 24, 2012)

I wish I'd be there 



boborone said:


> Update to earlier post
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse





Pfft....Haters gonna hate!


----------



## torikorocks (Apr 24, 2012)

Dragons are real lol

Sent from my DROID RAZR using xda premium


----------



## il Duce (Apr 24, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Meanwhile, in Amurrica...
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



No kidding. I live in Minnesota, and... 

I saw a nearby neighbor with a handpush lawnmower, hooked up to the back of his atv cutting the grass last year. 

Also, I saw a different neighbor, using his plowtruck (for snow), to "rake" his leaves in the fall, by plowing them.


----------



## vanessaem (Apr 24, 2012)

il Duce said:


> No kidding. I live in Minnesota, and...
> 
> I saw a nearby neighbor with a handpush lawnmower, hooked up to the back of his atv cutting the grass last year.
> 
> Also, I saw a different neighbor, using his plowtruck (for snow), to "rake" his leaves in the fall, by plowing them.

Click to collapse




Hmm...Minnesota is more interesting than I thought.


----------



## torikorocks (Apr 24, 2012)

Sent from my DROID RAZR using xda premium


----------



## jaszek (Apr 24, 2012)

When I saw Archer is the new OT mod.


----------



## boborone (Apr 24, 2012)

---------- Post added at 11:40 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:25 PM ----------


----------



## jaszek (Apr 24, 2012)

boborone said:


> [/COLOR]

Click to collapse



Not only banned. His account has been deleted. lol. 















Also what country am I from?



Poland. lol


I still think Texas should be it's own country though.


----------



## boborone (Apr 24, 2012)

not sure if too much for xda but if is, search bieber stabbed and you'll see it






I lol'd with my jaw dropped to the floor in amazement. That's crazy!

---------- Post added at 11:51 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:47 PM ----------




jaszek said:


> Not only banned. His account has been deleted. lol.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Couldn't have done it without you. New Texas - Poland alliance?


----------



## jaszek (Apr 24, 2012)

boborone said:


> not sure if too much for xda but if is, search bieber stabbed and you'll see it
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Are you talking about that shot of someones back with the three inch deep cut wounds? I saw that on FB, and unfortunately, it's not him.


And we can do a Texas-Poland alliance...but we will need our own private forum to plan mischief how to take down bad people here on XDA


----------



## boborone (Apr 24, 2012)

jaszek said:


> Are you talking about that shot of someones back with the three inch deep cut wounds? I saw that on FB, and unfortunately, it's not him.
> 
> 
> And we can do a Texas-Poland alliance...but we will need our own private forum to plan mischief how to take down bad people here on XDA

Click to collapse



AWWWWWHHHHH THAT BLOWS!!!11!

Was wondering about the tats. Part of the amazement. 

Could use fb.

btw


----------



## jaszek (Apr 24, 2012)

boborone said:


> AWWWWWHHHHH THAT BLOWS!!!11!
> 
> Was wondering about the tats. Part of the amazement.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I really don't understand the point of people hating the FB timeline. It's just a layout change, and it's more fun to troll people.


----------



## boborone (Apr 24, 2012)

Heh at first I didn't like it. Now its more of a see how long kinda thing. I did like the G+ change.


----------



## jaszek (Apr 24, 2012)

boborone said:


> Heh at first I didn't like it. Now its more of a see how long kinda thing. I did like the G+ change.

Click to collapse



Yea me too, but now all the facebook sheep are saying how google copied FB with the cover photo.


----------



## leo321 (Apr 24, 2012)

m1l4droid said:


> Ewwwwwww! Ewwwww! Ew! Ew! Ewwwwwwwwwwww!! A Mac!

Click to collapse



Jealous?
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Sent from my SGH-T959V using Tapatalk


----------



## leo321 (Apr 24, 2012)

m1l4droid said:


> No. I hate crApple.

Click to collapse



There's an azrienoch video called the cult of brand that you might like 

Sent from my SGH-T959V using Tapatalk


----------



## jaszek (Apr 24, 2012)

m1l4droid said:


> No. I hate crApple.

Click to collapse



And then, this is the part you call me a fanboy, because I like the simplicity of the OS X for everyday use, while I have my tower PC for the serious work.


And you know how everybody bashes fanboys? The bashers aren't any better. I am neither pro Apple, or Pro Google. They both make great software, and I like technology for what it is. I will never say Android is better than iPhone because X and vice versa. I like both mobile operating systems (I own an iPad) as well as both of the computer operating systems. So now, you can go hate somewhere else…like youtube or something.


----------



## boborone (Apr 24, 2012)

I want an 11" air but don't want to put money in the sue the competition fund


----------



## jaszek (Apr 24, 2012)

boborone said:


> I want an 11" air but don't want to put money in the sue the competition fund

Click to collapse



Buy used, that's what I did. SOmeone else puts the money in, you pay them for it. lol


----------



## boborone (Apr 24, 2012)

jaszek said:


> Buy used, that's what I did. SOmeone else puts the money in, you pay them for it. lol

Click to collapse



true dat

I want one of the new ones though with the lit keyboard. Sexy. I do like the air's and I want a dedicated apple system. Tired of jacked up virtualization.


----------



## torikorocks (Apr 24, 2012)

The fish was a project I did last year.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using xda premium


----------



## orb3000 (Apr 24, 2012)




----------



## LordManhattan (Apr 24, 2012)

I didn't even know that they existed... Thank you Cracked.com for producing my nightmares since 2008. 

I present to you; the giant golden-crowned flying fox (google it):











18 Images You Won't Believe Aren't Photoshopped


----------



## mrrick (Apr 24, 2012)

LordManhattan said:


> I didn't even know that they existed... Thank you Cracked.com for producing my nightmares since 2008.
> 
> I present to you; the giant golden-crowned flying fox (google it):
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Holy motherf#ck! 

*signed


----------



## the_scotsman (Apr 24, 2012)

Mate of mine does landscape photography locally. This is one of my favourite shots. I use it as my wallpaper on my Touchpad


----------



## il Duce (Apr 24, 2012)

LordManhattan said:


> I didn't even know that they existed... Thank you Cracked.com for producing my nightmares since 2008.
> 
> I present to you; the giant golden-crowned flying fox (google it):
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



F#%king DRAGONS! ^


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Apr 24, 2012)

Ha...woke up to the news of the banning of our favorite target.

How un-Thortunate.

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## malybru (Apr 24, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Ha...woke up to the news of the banning of our favorite target.
> 
> How un-Thortunate.
> 
> Sent from my coffee pot.

Click to collapse



That'th a bad lithp you have there.


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Apr 24, 2012)

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## Sine. (Apr 24, 2012)




----------



## vanessaem (Apr 24, 2012)

the_scotsman said:


> Mate of mine does landscape photography locally. This is one of my favourite shots. I use it as my wallpaper on my Touchpad

Click to collapse




Beautiful pic.


----------



## X8invisible (Apr 24, 2012)

vanessaem said:


> Beautiful pic.

Click to collapse



Indeed

Sent from my heart using xperia x8


----------



## boborone (Apr 24, 2012)




----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Apr 24, 2012)

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## boborone (Apr 24, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Sent from my coffee pot.

Click to collapse



PEOPLE I HAVE PUNCHED IN THE FACE


----------



## M_T_M (Apr 24, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Sent from my coffee pot.

Click to collapse



oh, oh, oh...am I in such elite list?


----------



## X8invisible (Apr 24, 2012)

Sent from my heart using xperia x8


----------



## Mr. Clown (Apr 24, 2012)

M_T_M said:


> oh, oh, oh...am I in such elite list?

Click to collapse



Probably you are, but not basically in "the punch in the face book". He probably has another book where it hurts more.


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Apr 24, 2012)

M_T_M said:


> oh, oh, oh...am I in such elite list?

Click to collapse



Nah, you guys are some of the coolest people I've never met!

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## M_T_M (Apr 24, 2012)

Whatyoudidthereisaw



Mr. Clown said:


> Probably you are, but not basically in "the punch in the face book". He probably has another book where it hurts more.

Click to collapse





Pfft....Haters gonna hate!


----------



## LordManhattan (Apr 24, 2012)

boborone said:


> PEOPLE I HAVE PUNCHED IN THE FACE

Click to collapse



Please..


----------



## boborone (Apr 24, 2012)

LordManhattan said:


> Please..

Click to collapse



haha pocket edition


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Apr 24, 2012)

Forgot to put mine to scale...





Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## Yuhfhrh (Apr 24, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Forgot to put mine to scale...
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



That must be some pretty big font! 

Sent from my LG-P999 using xda premium


----------



## boborone (Apr 24, 2012)

Yuhfhrh said:


> That must be some pretty big font!
> 
> Sent from my LG-P999 using xda premium

Click to collapse



I bet it's double spaced


----------



## Archer (Apr 24, 2012)




----------



## ross231 (Apr 24, 2012)




----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Apr 24, 2012)

Possibly photoshopped.






Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## M_T_M (Apr 24, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Possibly photoshopped.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I see your pic and raise you to


----------



## BeerChameleon (Apr 24, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Possibly photoshopped.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



* You don't say 

LOL i saw that on 9GAG and wanted to repost it and add the You Don't Say Guy


----------



## boborone (Apr 24, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Possibly photoshopped.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



seems ligit


----------



## lamborg (Apr 24, 2012)

M_T_M said:


> I see your pic and raise you to

Click to collapse



there's some possibility.


----------



## jaszek (Apr 24, 2012)

I mean, have you ever seen a Canadian sailboat? Thought so...


----------



## jaszek (Apr 24, 2012)

---------- Post added at 03:46 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:43 PM ----------


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Apr 24, 2012)

jaszek said:


> ---------- Post added at 03:46 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:43 PM ----------

Click to collapse



Now that last one is just photo-****. 

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Apr 24, 2012)

jaszek said:


> I mean, have you ever seen a Canadian sailboat? Thought so...

Click to collapse



Nothing to do here...





Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## LordManhattan (Apr 24, 2012)




----------



## jt.one (Apr 25, 2012)

LordManhattan said:


>

Click to collapse



i see your funny caption..
and raise you a LOL.


----------



## jaszek (Apr 25, 2012)

jt.one said:


> i see your funny caption..
> and raise you a LOL.

Click to collapse



God I hate those iPhone texts screenshots. Most of them are fake anyway.


----------



## Sine. (Apr 25, 2012)




----------



## Archer (Apr 25, 2012)

Sine. said:


>

Click to collapse



I tried that a while back and not one single person fell for it.  I just got a page full of abuse from my mates for even suggesting it.


----------



## mtmerrick (Apr 25, 2012)




----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Apr 25, 2012)

So?

Add this one, if you're building a case...





Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## jaszek (Apr 25, 2012)

You people need to learn what apertures are. lol

---------- Post added at 08:57 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:57 PM ----------


----------



## boborone (Apr 25, 2012)

jaszek said:


> You people need to learn what apertures are. lol
> 
> ---------- Post added at 08:57 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:57 PM ----------

Click to collapse



and how to hold em open


----------



## jaszek (Apr 25, 2012)

boborone said:


> and how to hold em open

Click to collapse



You are thinking of shutter. lol


----------



## boborone (Apr 25, 2012)

jaszek said:


> You are thinking of shutter. lol

Click to collapse



don't correct me

I'm the photogografer here


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Apr 25, 2012)

boborone said:


> don't correct me
> 
> I'm the photogografer here

Click to collapse



I wasn't sure where that poster was going throwing up similar images of company logos...I added one for good measure.  I know the damn difference.

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## torikorocks (Apr 25, 2012)

Sent from my DROID RAZR using xda premium


----------



## boborone (Apr 25, 2012)

torikorocks said:


> Sent from my DROID RAZR using xda premium

Click to collapse



http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1074944


----------



## torikorocks (Apr 25, 2012)

boborone said:


> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1074944

Click to collapse



Haha i didn't think I posted this there already. I ran out of pics for this thread on my phone time to copy some from my computer lol

Sent from my DROID RAZR using xda premium


----------



## boborone (Apr 25, 2012)

torikorocks said:


> Haha i didn't think I posted this there already. I ran out of pics for this thread on my phone time to copy some from my computer lol
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR using xda premium

Click to collapse



Oh idk if you did or not, just showing it to you for a place to post nice or cool pics you took yourself. Liked your pic and thought you should post it there.


----------



## torikorocks (Apr 25, 2012)

Sent from my DROID RAZR using xda premium


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Apr 25, 2012)

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## torikorocks (Apr 25, 2012)

Awww they are real.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using xda premium


----------



## orb3000 (Apr 25, 2012)




----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Apr 25, 2012)

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## torikorocks (Apr 25, 2012)

Sent from my DROID RAZR using xda premium


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Apr 25, 2012)

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## torikorocks (Apr 25, 2012)

Sent from my DROID RAZR using xda premium


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Apr 25, 2012)

Wait for it...





Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## jaszek (Apr 25, 2012)




----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Apr 25, 2012)

m1l4droid said:


> A lot of money has been put to that sculpture..

Click to collapse



Bah-dum-tsss!

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## mrrick (Apr 25, 2012)

*signed


----------



## Sine. (Apr 25, 2012)

Stare at the middle of this image 15 seconds :


----------



## orb3000 (Apr 25, 2012)




----------



## LordManhattan (Apr 25, 2012)




----------



## M_T_M (Apr 25, 2012)

LordManhattan said:


>

Click to collapse



What sorcery....??


----------



## LordManhattan (Apr 25, 2012)

m1l4droid said:


> No way I'm pooping in there!

Click to collapse



Oh, i guarantee you'll poop when you sit there


----------



## M_T_M (Apr 25, 2012)

LordManhattan said:


> Oh, i guarantee you'll poop when you sit there

Click to collapse



isawwutyoudidthere


----------



## jaszek (Apr 25, 2012)

LordManhattan said:


>

Click to collapse



Taht would litterly scare the **** out of you. loll


----------



## LordManhattan (Apr 25, 2012)




----------



## husam666 (Apr 25, 2012)

Sine. said:


> Stare at the middle of this image 15 seconds :

Click to collapse


----------



## LordManhattan (Apr 25, 2012)




----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Apr 25, 2012)

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## LordManhattan (Apr 25, 2012)




----------



## BeerChameleon (Apr 25, 2012)

---------- Post added at 11:00 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:59 AM ----------


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Apr 25, 2012)

This one greets itself.





Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## BeerChameleon (Apr 25, 2012)

can't post it here as i will probaly get an infraction 

But go read 0 gag trending and read the DAFAQ did i just read


----------



## orb3000 (Apr 25, 2012)




----------



## boborone (Apr 25, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> can't post it here as i will probaly get an infraction
> 
> But go read 0 gag trending and read the DAFAQ did i just read

Click to collapse



too much work


----------



## BeerChameleon (Apr 25, 2012)

LOL


----------



## conantroutman (Apr 25, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> can't post it here as i will probaly get an infraction
> 
> But go read 0 gag trending and read the DAFAQ did i just read

Click to collapse








Whats the matter?
Scared of the big bad mods.... 


Edit: Found it........


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Apr 25, 2012)

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## BeerChameleon (Apr 25, 2012)

conantroutman said:


> Whats the matter?
> Scared of the big bad mods....

Click to collapse



yes you mods ban me for the lulz 

I got an infraction then reversed and it still stays there 

I am trying not to get ban for more then 5 mins


----------



## conantroutman (Apr 25, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> yes you mods ban me for the lulz
> 
> I got an infraction then reversed and it still stays there
> 
> I am trying not to get ban for more then 5 mins

Click to collapse



Infractions = Reversed...





Also....
Found that post. See my edit above....


----------



## BeerChameleon (Apr 25, 2012)

conantroutman said:


> Infractions = Reversed...
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



yes it says reversed but is still on my profile along with the expired one, seems to me they should be taking down if they are expired or reversed


----------



## M_T_M (Apr 25, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> yes you mods ban me for the lulz
> 
> I got an infraction then reversed and it still stays there
> 
> I am trying not to get ban for more then 5 mins

Click to collapse


----------



## conantroutman (Apr 25, 2012)

m1l4droid said:


> mine aren't going away too, and they are both expired.

Click to collapse



They don't go away...
But they are expired so we consider you "rehabilitated" and no longer a danger to the public...


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Apr 25, 2012)

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## conantroutman (Apr 25, 2012)

^^^^^^^^^^


----------



## BeerChameleon (Apr 25, 2012)

M_T_M said:


>

Click to collapse



Here boy fetch:


----------



## boborone (Apr 25, 2012)

at least post a link to the pic david


----------



## BeerChameleon (Apr 25, 2012)

boborone said:


> at least post a link to the pic david

Click to collapse



ok:




*Mod Edit:* I don't think so.
    


Also

This:




http://d24w6bsrhbeh9d.cloudfront.net/photo/3982909_460s.jpg


----------



## M_T_M (Apr 25, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> Here boy fetch:

Click to collapse



Why you monster of a troll!!!


----------



## LordManhattan (Apr 25, 2012)

@David: That's nothing! It's OK to post it. You won't get banned.


----------



## BeerChameleon (Apr 25, 2012)

LordManhattan said:


> @David: That's nothing! It's OK to post it. You won't get banned.

Click to collapse



I don't know my last pic i posted that was not safe on 9gag got me an infraction 

Yes it did have a racial slur i should of just blanked it out with paint or something


----------



## boborone (Apr 25, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> ok:
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



 dafuq

and those crazy Europeans


----------



## BeerChameleon (Apr 25, 2012)

M_T_M said:


> Why you monster of a troll!!!

Click to collapse



Y dont u come over and have a visit?  

We can have some beers and some sonoran dogs


----------



## M_T_M (Apr 25, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> Y dont u come over and have a visit?
> 
> We can have some beers and some sonoran dogs

Click to collapse



You know what...I'd love to but if it wasn't for your crazy State's rules about messing with us immigrants just for being immigrants  

I want to be able to walk around Tucson without Mr. Law asking me for documents just because of me accent


----------



## conantroutman (Apr 25, 2012)

boborone said:


> dafuq
> 
> and those crazy Europeans

Click to collapse



Hey...


----------



## BeerChameleon (Apr 25, 2012)

M_T_M said:


> You know what...I'd love to but if it wasn't for your crazy State's rules about messing with us immigrants just for being immigrants
> 
> I want to be able to walk around Tucson without Mr. Law asking me for documents just because of me accent

Click to collapse



ya our immigration law has driven a lot of people away 

Including good bands that don't agree with it 

Some bands wont play in arizona because of that crap


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Apr 25, 2012)

One mind-bending photo.





Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## boborone (Apr 25, 2012)

M_T_M said:


> You know what...I'd love to but if it wasn't for your crazy State's rules about messing with us immigrants just for being immigrants
> 
> I want to be able to walk around Tucson without Mr. Law asking me for documents just because of me accent

Click to collapse



 they don't do that where you're at? All the ropers and ****-kickers over there, I'm surprised.


----------



## M_T_M (Apr 25, 2012)

My point precisely....I'd love to go there since I really crave them hot dogs plus always wanted to visit AZ 

But do not want to get my lunch ruined by a crazy Joe Arpaio's wanna be 



davidrules7778 said:


> ya our immigration law has driven a lot of people away
> 
> Including good bands that don't agree with it
> 
> Some bands wont play in arizona because of that crap

Click to collapse


----------



## orb3000 (Apr 25, 2012)

Wanna sit?


----------



## boborone (Apr 25, 2012)

conantroutman said:


> Hey...

Click to collapse



nah they just sailed over here and started thanksgiving, the mexicans built america


----------



## xaccers (Apr 25, 2012)

boborone said:


> nah they just sailed over here and started thanksgiving, the mexicans built america

Click to collapse



I thought it was the Chinese...


----------



## boborone (Apr 25, 2012)

xaccers said:


> I thought it was the Chinese...

Click to collapse



sorry, they funded it


----------



## conantroutman (Apr 25, 2012)

xaccers said:


> I thought it was the Chinese...

Click to collapse



and the Irish.... (when sober) 

So yeah, just the Mexicans and Chinese I guess...


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Apr 25, 2012)

M_T_M said:


> My point precisely....I'd love to go there since I really crave them hot dogs plus always wanted to visit AZ
> 
> But do not want to get my lunch ruined by a crazy Joe Arpaio's wanna be

Click to collapse



Your side looks more fun anyway 





Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## conantroutman (Apr 25, 2012)

m1l4droid said:


> Pretend you are mute. Probably better for society too.

Click to collapse








WIN!!


----------



## M_T_M (Apr 25, 2012)

conantroutman said:


> WIN!!

Click to collapse



You think that's funny, eh?


----------



## BeerChameleon (Apr 25, 2012)

M_T_M said:


> You think that's funny, eh?

Click to collapse



What are you going to do ban a senior mod? 

Too bad you can't


----------



## M_T_M (Apr 25, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> What are you going to do ban a senior mod?
> 
> Too bad you can't

Click to collapse



Nope..but I can ban a Senior Member just for teh LULZ


----------



## BeerChameleon (Apr 25, 2012)

M_T_M said:


> Nope..but I can ban a Senior Member just for teh LULZ

Click to collapse



tell me somthing i don't already know 

How many times have you done that to me?

3?

Ya thats what i thought


----------



## M_T_M (Apr 25, 2012)

yeah...but who's keeping count?  

Also....don't lie you troll...ya likes it!!! 



davidrules7778 said:


> tell me somthing i don't already know
> 
> How many times have you done that to me?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse


----------



## M_T_M (Apr 25, 2012)

m1l4droid said:


> Why is the Android emulator soooo slow!

Click to collapse



baaaaaaaaaaaaahahahahahahaha...wrong thread Milad!!!  


Also....I was going to Skype with you to get to know you, but since you want me muted....NO!!!


----------



## BeerChameleon (Apr 25, 2012)

M_T_M said:


> yeah...but who's keeping count?
> 
> Also....don't lie you troll...ya likes it!!!

Click to collapse



What is troll? 

I haven't heard of such a thing in my life?! 

---------- Post added at 12:28 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:28 PM ----------




M_T_M said:


> baaaaaaaaaaaaahahahahahahaha...wrong thread Milad!!!
> 
> 
> Also....I was going to Skype with you to get to know you, but since you want me muted....NO!!!

Click to collapse



u can gtalk with me 

I don't want you muted


----------



## orb3000 (Apr 25, 2012)




----------



## lamborg (Apr 25, 2012)

M_T_M said:


> You think that's funny, eh?

Click to collapse


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Apr 25, 2012)

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## boborone (Apr 25, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Sent from my coffee pot.

Click to collapse





lamborg said:


>

Click to collapse



charrrrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Apr 25, 2012)

boborone said:


> charrrrrrrrrrrrr

Click to collapse



Yeah man....so random I had to share.

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## vanessaem (Apr 25, 2012)

LordManhattan said:


>

Click to collapse




I actually think it would be easier to poop if you had to do it in there.


----------



## Mr. Clown (Apr 25, 2012)

vanessaem said:


> I actually think it would be easier to poop if you had to do it in there.

Click to collapse



and probably puke. I will easily get dizzy in there also..(Don't want to imagine if see this if I'm drunk)


----------



## BeerChameleon (Apr 25, 2012)

Mr. Clown said:


> and probably puke. I will easily get dizzy in there also..(Don't want to imagine if see this if I'm drunk)

Click to collapse



Ya just remember to flush before you puke 

---------- Post added at 02:33 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:55 PM ----------


----------



## LordManhattan (Apr 25, 2012)

No questions please.


----------



## BeerChameleon (Apr 25, 2012)

LordManhattan said:


> No questions please.

Click to collapse



Fine here is a letter: y


----------



## LordManhattan (Apr 25, 2012)

I understand. I just showed it to a friend, and he did.. well..  






RIP


----------



## boborone (Apr 25, 2012)

LordManhattan said:


> No questions please.

Click to collapse



I can do that with nails and pencils and such. But my fat fingers won't fit


----------



## LordManhattan (Apr 25, 2012)

But WHY would you do that? Did you hide your diamonds in there or what?


----------



## boborone (Apr 25, 2012)

LordManhattan said:


> But WHY would you do that? Did you hide your diamonds in there or what?

Click to collapse



One of my many party tricks


----------



## torikorocks (Apr 26, 2012)

I must make these! 

Sent from my DROID RAZR using xda premium


----------



## boborone (Apr 26, 2012)

One the bars in my friends list on facebook....

Did I just put my friends are bars on facebook....fml....

Well they posted this pic


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Apr 26, 2012)

torikorocks said:


> I must make these!
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR using xda premium

Click to collapse



I see that, and raise you...





Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## LordManhattan (Apr 26, 2012)

I see your pile of fish, and raise you this


----------



## boborone (Apr 26, 2012)

I see all that rice and raise THIS:


----------



## torikorocks (Apr 26, 2012)

boborone said:


> I see all that rice and raise THIS:

Click to collapse



I don't have the pic sadly but I made chicken stuffed with pork all wrapped in bacon last week.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using xda premium


----------



## the_scotsman (Apr 26, 2012)

Sine. said:


> Stare at the middle of this image 15 seconds :

Click to collapse



Errr....what should I be seeing? Looking at the blurs, it looks like a woman kneeling 



boborone said:


> I see all that rice and raise THIS:

Click to collapse



Damn that looks good!


----------



## LordManhattan (Apr 26, 2012)

the_scotsman said:


> Errr....what should I be seeing? Looking at the blurs, it looks like a woman kneeling
> 
> Damn that looks good!

Click to collapse



I don't need to cross my eyes or anything, but based on the colors, i guess it's something with Homer and Marge Simpson?

Edit: I stared on it for 15 seconds and it dissappeard..


----------



## robosiris (Apr 26, 2012)

and i quote ..."It boasts a nearly 6-foot wingspan, which we should probably point out is more than big enough to wrap you in its leathery embrace and make your scream disappear, along with any memory of your existence." The thought alone is creepy enough. 



LordManhattan said:


> I didn't even know that they existed... Thank you Cracked.com for producing my nightmares since 2008.
> 
> I present to you; the giant golden-crowned flying fox (google it):
> 
> ...

Click to collapse


----------



## boborone (Apr 26, 2012)

the_scotsman said:


> Errr....what should I be seeing? Looking at the blurs, it looks like a woman kneeling
> 
> 
> 
> Damn that looks good!

Click to collapse



Do you have chicken fried steak in Australia?


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Apr 26, 2012)

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## torikorocks (Apr 26, 2012)

Sent from my DROID RAZR using xda premium


----------



## boborone (Apr 26, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Sent from my coffee pot.

Click to collapse



ahh the good days of SNL

hasn't been since this


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Apr 26, 2012)

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## boborone (Apr 26, 2012)

that is so wrong on so many levels


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Apr 26, 2012)

boborone said:


> that is so wrong on so many levels

Click to collapse



I wonder why his face is red haha

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Apr 26, 2012)

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## orb3000 (Apr 26, 2012)

Trans: If you put your finger on your ear and scratch, it will sound like pac-man


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Apr 26, 2012)

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## torikorocks (Apr 26, 2012)

Sent from my DROID RAZR using xda premium


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Apr 26, 2012)

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## torikorocks (Apr 26, 2012)

I do this all the time lol

Sent from my DROID RAZR using xda premium


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Apr 26, 2012)

torikorocks said:


> I do this all the time lol
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR using xda premium

Click to collapse



Hell yeah.  I'm totally that guy.

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Apr 26, 2012)

Yeah, I dunno...





Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## torikorocks (Apr 26, 2012)

Sent from my DROID RAZR using xda premium


----------



## boborone (Apr 26, 2012)

m1l4droid said:


>

Click to collapse



answer in watermark


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Apr 26, 2012)

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## boborone (Apr 26, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Sent from my coffee pot.

Click to collapse



Just letting you know, we don't have those here in Texas. Our cows haven't been affected by the Fukashima Plant at all.

Jim Carrol says it's A-OK






A "head" is 4 of a livestock. Ex. You have 6 head of cattle, that's 24 living animals. 

2011 estimates






World largest exporter of beef


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Apr 26, 2012)

boborone said:


> Just letting you know, we don't have those here in Texas. Our cows haven't been affected by the Fukashima Plant at all.
> 
> Jim Carrol says it's A-OK
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Wow...I learned so much from that haha.  Gotta love a politician who gives the "a-ok" salute.  It just screams "Trust me!"

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Apr 26, 2012)

Now...





Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Apr 26, 2012)

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Apr 26, 2012)

Rediculously photogenic girl.




Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## X8invisible (Apr 26, 2012)

Yay hell will find his end when ill come mwhahaha


Sent from my heart using xperia x8


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Apr 26, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Rediculously photogenic girl.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Just saying......you saw it here first.

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## X8invisible (Apr 26, 2012)

Get it?



Sent from my heart using xperia x8


----------



## mrrick (Apr 26, 2012)

*signed


----------



## LordManhattan (Apr 26, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Now...
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Looks like Zooey Deschanel's long lost redneck cousin!


----------



## NotATreoFan (Apr 26, 2012)

boborone said:


> World largest exporter of beef

Click to collapse



World's largest exporter of delicious.


^FTFY


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Apr 26, 2012)

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## LordManhattan (Apr 26, 2012)

Looking good there "Skinny"!


----------



## BeerChameleon (Apr 26, 2012)

mrrick said:


> *signed

Click to collapse



I want this 

Very cool


----------



## drnecropolis (Apr 26, 2012)

Feels like I'm wearing nothing at all!


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Apr 26, 2012)

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## M_T_M (Apr 26, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Sent from my coffee pot.

Click to collapse


----------



## BeerChameleon (Apr 26, 2012)

M_T_M said:


> Camera Flash Pic

Click to collapse



Seizures!!!


----------



## husam666 (Apr 26, 2012)




----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Apr 26, 2012)

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## BeerChameleon (Apr 26, 2012)

^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^


We should call this thread the 9 gag thread


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Apr 26, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> ^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^
> 
> 
> We should call this thread the 9 gag thread

Click to collapse



Lately, I've had more fun just Googling random subject matter...you never know what photos are gonna pop up.

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## BeerChameleon (Apr 26, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Lately, I've had more fun just Googling random subject matter...you never know what photos are gonna pop up.
> 
> Sent from my coffee pot.

Click to collapse



hmm there is an idea i have been reading too much 9gag anyway


----------



## torikorocks (Apr 26, 2012)

trolling from prison at its finest.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using xda premium


----------



## LordManhattan (Apr 26, 2012)

drnecropolis said:


> Feels like I'm wearing nothing at all!

Click to collapse


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Apr 26, 2012)

More truth in advertising...





Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## xaccers (Apr 26, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Rediculously photogenic girl.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I don't get it...


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Apr 26, 2012)

Inverse logic:






Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## LordManhattan (Apr 26, 2012)

Is that a boy or a girl?


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Apr 26, 2012)

LordManhattan said:


> Is that a boy or a girl?

Click to collapse



See my original post

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## mrrick (Apr 26, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Now...
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse








*signed


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Apr 26, 2012)

mrrick said:


> *signed

Click to collapse



Ouch!


And thanks...I'm done with bananas for the rest of my life.
Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## Sine. (Apr 26, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Ouch!
> 
> 
> And thanks...I'm done with bananas for the rest of my life.
> Sent from my coffee pot.

Click to collapse


----------



## mrrick (Apr 26, 2012)

*signed


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Apr 27, 2012)

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## torikorocks (Apr 27, 2012)

Sent from my DROID RAZR using xda premium


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Apr 27, 2012)

Do those of you with Photoshop ever get this bored?





Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Apr 27, 2012)

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## WanMeiVisual (Apr 27, 2012)

Some images do not display


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Apr 27, 2012)

WanMeiVisual said:


> Some images do not display

Click to collapse



Displaying fine for me.  Try a refresh?

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## jaszek (Apr 27, 2012)

WanMeiVisual said:


> Some images do not display

Click to collapse



Judging from your profile flag, maybe those websites are blocked in your country?


----------



## wowo1110 (Apr 27, 2012)




----------



## orb3000 (Apr 27, 2012)




----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Apr 27, 2012)

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## mrrick (Apr 27, 2012)

*signed


----------



## coolsandie (Apr 27, 2012)

---




---




---




---


----------



## Sine. (Apr 27, 2012)

[



(Clic on the image to go to his welldone website and to get for free his last EP)

[it's the guy who also make "Rubber", "Non film", Flat Beat and many other great hits]


----------



## LordManhattan (Apr 27, 2012)




----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Apr 27, 2012)

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## LordManhattan (Apr 27, 2012)

Mother of god!


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Apr 27, 2012)

Just the wall in the restroom where I work.





Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## BeerChameleon (Apr 27, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Just the wall in the restroom where I work.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



You work in a restaraunt like TGI Fridays or something?


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Apr 27, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> You work in a restaraunt like TGI Fridays or something?

Click to collapse



No...a dairy packing and shipping plant.

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## BeerChameleon (Apr 27, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> No...a dairy packing and shipping plant.
> 
> Sent from my coffee pot.

Click to collapse



hmmm 

I see...


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Apr 27, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> hmmm
> 
> I see...

Click to collapse



But I work with a bunch of brain dead potheads.

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## iok1 (Apr 27, 2012)

Tried to create my own meme using a pic of a friend. Here are some:







Template for you to make your own:





Sent from my GT-S5660


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Apr 27, 2012)

m1l4droid said:


> The brain dead state is before the pot or after it? If before, then it's pretty much over for them...
> 
> Sent from my Nexus S with CyanogenMod 9

Click to collapse



Oh, before, definately.  What I do is glorified babysitting.

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Apr 27, 2012)

m1l4droid said:


> Hahaha at least they don't poop their pants..  OR DO THEY?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus S with CyanogenMod 9

Click to collapse



Its questionable.  The restroom gets a new coat of paint weekly.  Real charming crew.

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## conantroutman (Apr 27, 2012)

Get yourselves over to 9gag and upvote this sucka...........

http://9gag.com/gag/4009359






It's a social experiment... or some ****.........


----------



## BeerChameleon (Apr 27, 2012)

conantroutman said:


> Get yourselves over to 9gag and upvote this sucka...........
> 
> http://9gag.com/gag/4009359
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Its getting there BUDDY!!!!! 

---------- Post added at 01:48 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:09 PM ----------




davidrules7778 said:


> Its getting there BUDDY!!!!!

Click to collapse



Some guy commented on it and it says he is a top commenter 

Who is this guy?


----------



## conantroutman (Apr 27, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> Its getting there BUDDY!!!!!
> 
> ---------- Post added at 01:48 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:09 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Stupid 9gag won't let me comment without FB....

I was gonna reply to him;
"Technically he doesn't "live" with anyone anymore.... trololololol"


----------



## M_T_M (Apr 27, 2012)

conantroutman said:


> Stupid 9gag won't let me comment without FB....
> 
> I was gonna reply to him;
> "Technically he doesn't "live" with anyone anymore.... trololololol"

Click to collapse





Pfft....haters gonna hate!


----------



## BeerChameleon (Apr 27, 2012)

conantroutman said:


> Stupid 9gag won't let me comment without FB....
> 
> I was gonna reply to him;
> "Technically he doesn't "live" with anyone anymore.... trololololol"

Click to collapse



Go look in the comments now


----------



## xaccers (Apr 27, 2012)




----------



## conantroutman (Apr 28, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> Go look in the comments now

Click to collapse



Niiice 

Sent from my Xoom using XDA Premium HD app


----------



## LordManhattan (Apr 28, 2012)




----------



## MUFC17JW (Apr 28, 2012)

Cool Nike socks!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I717 using XDA


----------



## torikorocks (Apr 28, 2012)

Sent from my DROID RAZR using xda premium


----------



## mrrick (Apr 28, 2012)

*signed


----------



## Archer (Apr 28, 2012)

torikorocks said:


> Sent from my DROID RAZR using xda premium

Click to collapse



I literally NEED to drink in that bar.


----------



## mrrick (Apr 28, 2012)

*signed


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Apr 28, 2012)

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## LordManhattan (Apr 28, 2012)




----------



## torikorocks (Apr 28, 2012)

Archer said:


> I literally NEED to drink in that bar.

Click to collapse



I want the hypnotoad! 

Sent from my DROID RAZR using xda premium


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Apr 28, 2012)

LordManhattan said:


>

Click to collapse



I saw on the Ted app, that photographer explaining his methods...he's a great presenter, and so creative!

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## torikorocks (Apr 28, 2012)

Sent from my DROID RAZR using xda premium


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Apr 28, 2012)

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## Thatgrass (Apr 28, 2012)

Squirrel! 

Sent from my GT-S5660 using xda premium


----------



## coolsandie (Apr 28, 2012)




----------



## LordManhattan (Apr 28, 2012)

Pardon me, Milad my good chap, why won't you explain what's so funny? I don't play Skyrim or guitar, so i have no clue.


----------



## MaBlo (Apr 28, 2012)

LordManhattan said:


> Pardon me, Milad my good chap, why won't you explain what's so funny? I don't play Skyrim or guitar, so i have no clue.

Click to collapse



Lets just say one of the guys commenting are doing a certain one handed exercise.

Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda premium


----------



## jaszek (Apr 28, 2012)

LordManhattan said:


>

Click to collapse



You have no idea how tripy that is while still drunk in the morning. lol


----------



## LordManhattan (Apr 28, 2012)

MaBlo said:


> Lets just say one of the guys commenting are doing a certain one handed exercise.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Aha, so he's petting his salmon!



jaszek said:


> You have no idea how tripy that is while still drunk in the morning. lol

Click to collapse



Hah, i can only imagine (or wait until later) 

---------- Post added at 03:32 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:24 PM ----------


----------



## mrrick (Apr 28, 2012)

*signed


----------



## torikorocks (Apr 28, 2012)

Sent from my DROID RAZR using xda premium


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Apr 28, 2012)

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## torikorocks (Apr 28, 2012)

Sent from my DROID RAZR using xda premium


----------



## orb3000 (Apr 28, 2012)




----------



## xaccers (Apr 28, 2012)




----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Apr 28, 2012)

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## orb3000 (Apr 28, 2012)




----------



## vanessaem (Apr 28, 2012)




----------



## vanessaem (Apr 28, 2012)

m1l4droid said:


> Profanity!!! Quick! Get the mods! Oh, wait....

Click to collapse


----------



## orb3000 (Apr 28, 2012)




----------



## mrrick (Apr 28, 2012)

*signed


----------



## MaBlo (Apr 28, 2012)

Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda premium


----------



## conantroutman (Apr 29, 2012)

mrrick said:


> *signed

Click to collapse



BWAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA 

At work I've had to confront numerous junkies with things stuffed down their pants but I've never had anything as spectacular as that....  

Sent From My Fingers To Your Face.....


----------



## iok1 (Apr 29, 2012)

I just can't stop laughing at this pic. I mean, DAT face. 

Sent from my GT-S5660


----------



## LordManhattan (Apr 29, 2012)

mrrick said:


> *signed

Click to collapse



I don't.. what? wait.. no.. Looks like.. okay


----------



## mulletcutter (Apr 29, 2012)




----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Apr 29, 2012)

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## mrrick (Apr 29, 2012)

*signed


----------



## LordManhattan (Apr 29, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Sent from my coffee pot.

Click to collapse



That's almost awesome, almost


----------



## vanessaem (Apr 29, 2012)




----------



## shahkam (Apr 29, 2012)

vanessaem said:


>

Click to collapse



Always Use Condoms

Sent From My Sexy Sensation.


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Apr 29, 2012)

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## torikorocks (Apr 29, 2012)

I think this dog could be a new meme. Any takers lol

Sent from my DROID RAZR using xda premium


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Apr 29, 2012)

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## X8invisible (Apr 29, 2012)

Sent from my heart using xperia x8


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Apr 29, 2012)

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Apr 29, 2012)

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## conantroutman (Apr 29, 2012)

Sent from my Xoom using XDA Premium HD app


----------



## darkpunk1 (Apr 29, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Sent from my coffee pot.

Click to collapse



Amazing !!

follow me 
cooldarkpunk.tumblr.com


----------



## vanessaem (Apr 29, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Sent from my coffee pot.

Click to collapse




Gorgeous.


----------



## mrrick (Apr 29, 2012)

*signed


----------



## BeerChameleon (Apr 29, 2012)

LOL 


Sent from my SPH-D700 using xda premium


----------



## iok1 (Apr 29, 2012)

Just windows 8 glitching out, i would make video, but my ics doesn't support it 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## husam666 (Apr 29, 2012)

m1l4droid said:


> Well, it is in beta stage.

Click to collapse



Nah, it's final, Microsoft are only masking their failure with the word beta


----------



## iok1 (Apr 29, 2012)

m1l4droid said:


> Well, it is in beta stage.

Click to collapse



Been able to use it daily for like 3 months (don't remember ) first time it glitched out.


----------



## drnecropolis (Apr 29, 2012)

Boom! Headshot


----------



## mrrick (Apr 29, 2012)

Awesome diy dominoes table
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*signed


----------



## X8invisible (Apr 29, 2012)

I have win8 and i love it
The only thing that doesnt work is xtrap

Sent from my heart using xperia x8


----------



## Archer (Apr 29, 2012)

mrrick said:


> Awesome diy dominoes table
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I'd love to know what barcode scanner would make of that.


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Apr 29, 2012)

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## boborone (Apr 29, 2012)

conantroutman said:


> BWAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA
> 
> At work I've had to confront numerous junkies with things stuffed down their pants but I've never had anything as spectacular as that....
> 
> Sent From My Fingers To Your Face.....

Click to collapse



You a cop?



mrrick said:


> Awesome diy dominoes table
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Surfing pinterest again?


----------



## LordManhattan (Apr 30, 2012)




----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Apr 30, 2012)

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## boborone (Apr 30, 2012)

LordManhattan said:


>

Click to collapse



hahahahahaha

I ran over a bunny and laughed my ass off, had to stop the mower and check it out. Stuck his head on a fence post to ward off other would be garden munchers.


----------



## LordManhattan (Apr 30, 2012)

boborone said:


> hahahahahaha
> 
> I ran over a bunny and laughed my ass off, had to stop the mower and check it out. Stuck his head on a fence post to ward off other would be garden munchers.

Click to collapse








---------- Post added at 11:59 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:28 PM ----------


----------



## mrrick (Apr 30, 2012)

boborone said:


> You a cop?
> 
> 
> 
> Surfing pinterest again?

Click to collapse



Came up on one of my taptu feeds.. Funnies all day. 







*signed


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Apr 30, 2012)

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Apr 30, 2012)

If I could live here, my life would be complete.

IMO, Frank Lloyd Wright's best use of the outdoors in his design.





Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## boborone (Apr 30, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> If I could live here, my life would be complete.
> 
> IMO, Frank Lloyd Wright's best use of the outdoors in his design.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I love his style and surprise when moving around in them. Something you totally weren't expecting around each corner.


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Apr 30, 2012)

boborone said:


> I love his style and surprise when moving around in them. Something you totally weren't expecting around each corner.

Click to collapse



Yeah, he knew a lot about how people think, and had some fun with his designs.

Some will say he's overrated, but damn, his style is right up my alley.

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## boborone (Apr 30, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Yeah, he knew a lot about how people think, and had some fun with his designs.
> 
> Some will say he's overrated, but damn, his style is right up my alley.
> 
> Sent from my coffee pot.

Click to collapse



You can't call someone overrated when so many architects say he was an influence on their own style.

Not so much the curb appeal of looking upon his homes, but the inside and inside looking out can still be considered fresh. The inside can be described as open like modern homes but with privacy. How I want my home to be someday. Open and inviting but with privacy to be alone and/or intimate. 

* iTouched Epic


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Apr 30, 2012)

boborone said:


> You can't call someone overrated when so many architects say he was an influence on their own style.
> 
> Not so much the curb appeal of looking upon his homes, but the inside and inside looking out can still be considered fresh. The inside can be described as open like modern homes but with privacy. How I want my home to be someday. Open and inviting but with privacy to be alone and/or intimate.
> 
> * iTouched Epic

Click to collapse



Couldn't have said it better.  Exactly my thinking.

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Apr 30, 2012)

And I'm such a sucker for good concrete and stonework.  And horizontal lines.  OK, now I'm sounding geeky about it 

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Apr 30, 2012)

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## boborone (Apr 30, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> And I'm such a sucker for good concrete and stonework.  And horizontal lines.  OK, now I'm sounding geeky about it
> 
> Sent from my coffee pot.

Click to collapse



My dream, to build a house of concrete and steel. Then have soft textures like wood and grass inside to lighten the feel.


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Apr 30, 2012)

boborone said:


> My dream, to build a house of concrete and steel. Then have soft textures like wood and grass inside to lighten the feel.

Click to collapse



Hell yeah.  

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Apr 30, 2012)

Geez, I even modded my PC in a stark white FLW type theme
...or maybe it was 2001: a space odyssey....

PB4UGO is my user name at overclock.net.....













Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## leo321 (Apr 30, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Geez, I even modded my PC in a stark white FLW type theme
> ...or maybe it was 2001: a space odyssey....
> 
> PB4UGO is my user name at overclock.net.....
> ...

Click to collapse



Its beautiful 

Sent from my SGH-T959V using Tapatalk


----------



## torikorocks (Apr 30, 2012)

My 500th post not a huge accomplishment though lol. 
Sent from my DROID RAZR using xda premium


----------



## Aust S5 (Apr 30, 2012)

You guys remember the posts with the squashed steak sandwich... Here's my version
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






















Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2


----------



## coolsandie (Apr 30, 2012)




----------



## LordManhattan (Apr 30, 2012)

Aust S5 said:


> You guys remember the posts with the squashed steak sandwich... Here's my version
> 
> Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



I'll take five of those please


----------



## conantroutman (Apr 30, 2012)

boborone said:


> You a cop?

Click to collapse



http://zomgcookies.com/wp-content/uploads/2011/01/*****-please.jpg


Why you got something to hide...?


----------



## LordManhattan (Apr 30, 2012)

*Boborone Vs Conan:*


----------



## vanessaem (Apr 30, 2012)

LordManhattan said:


> *Boborone Vs Conan:*

Click to collapse




That guy could've totally ran past the vehicle.


----------



## BeerChameleon (Apr 30, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Geez, I even modded my PC in a stark white FLW type theme
> ...or maybe it was 2001: a space odyssey....
> 
> PB4UGO is my user name at overclock.net.....
> ...

Click to collapse




Very nice when I save some money I want to build an awesome computer btw very clean inside looks cool 
Sent from my SPH-D700 using xda premium


----------



## conantroutman (Apr 30, 2012)

LordManhattan said:


> *Boborone Vs Conan:*

Click to collapse



Not sure who is who but either way that's some good pwnage.. 
(I'm not a cop btw)


----------



## LordManhattan (Apr 30, 2012)

You're a cop either you like it or not


----------



## conantroutman (Apr 30, 2012)

LordManhattan said:


> You're a cop either you like it or not

Click to collapse


----------



## LordManhattan (Apr 30, 2012)

Milad is BUSTED!


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Apr 30, 2012)

Epic gravestones are epic.





Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Apr 30, 2012)

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## tallyforeman (Apr 30, 2012)

This is why a roll cage is a good idea:


----------



## conantroutman (Apr 30, 2012)

Just watched documentary from Texas about these monsters... 






No sign of M_T_M or boborone though.... 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda premium


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Apr 30, 2012)

conantroutman said:


> Just watched documentary from Texas about these monsters...
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I could eat for a year off that!

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## conantroutman (Apr 30, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> I could eat for a year off that!
> 
> Sent from my coffee pot.

Click to collapse



Not if it ate you first. 

Sent From My Fingers To Your Face.....


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Apr 30, 2012)

conantroutman said:


> Not if it ate you first.
> 
> Sent From My Fingers To Your Face.....

Click to collapse



I'm skinny man...he wouldn't have seen much in me.

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## torikorocks (Apr 30, 2012)

Sent from my DROID RAZR using xda premium


----------



## boborone (Apr 30, 2012)

conantroutman said:


> Just watched documentary from Texas about these monsters...
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Alligator gar? Bad eating. They eat nothing but trash. But scary yes. That's a big one, if that is what it is. Those guys will eat the fish on your line as you're reeling it in.


----------



## M_T_M (Apr 30, 2012)

Bah....I don't even know how to swim much less fish or get in a lake. So, unless that gator grows legs and arms, learn to drive, gets a concealed weapons permit, comes to my house and shoots me...I don't see any reason to be scared 



TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> I could eat for a year off that!
> 
> Sent from my coffee pot.

Click to collapse





Pfft....haters gonna hate!


----------



## boborone (Apr 30, 2012)

M_T_M said:


> Bah....I don't even know how to swim much less fish or get in a lake. So, unless that gator grows legs and arms, learn to drive, gets a concealed weapons permit, comes to my house and shoots me...I don't see any reason to be scared
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Last year the law changed. My CHL is useless now. Anyone can carry. Part of the Castle Law. You are your castle and can carry a gun with you to protect your castle.


----------



## Archer (Apr 30, 2012)

M_T_M said:


> Bah....I don't even know how to swim much less fish or get in a lake. So, unless that gator grows legs and arms, learn to drive, gets a concealed weapons permit, comes to my house and shoots me...I don't see any reason to be scared

Click to collapse



Do you not have a toilet?


----------



## M_T_M (Apr 30, 2012)

In that case....comeatmebro.jpg @gar 



boborone said:


> Last year the law changed. My CHL is useless now. Anyone can carry. Part of the Castle Law. You are your castle and can carry a gun with you to protect your castle.

Click to collapse





Pfft....haters gonna hate!


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Apr 30, 2012)

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## boborone (Apr 30, 2012)

backyard

Don't know those guys but that's the Dallas fork of the Trinity River. Ride the Green Belt all the time. That is the Green Belt. But yeah, those things are all over. Just long fish with alligator snouts and primitive lung system to breathe on land. Nothing special. Move along.

But in those same rivers and lakes that are part of the Trinity system of water there are real alligators from people getting them and they get big so they let them loose around here.

---------- Post added at 05:45 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:40 PM ----------

sorry need pic

same river


----------



## LordManhattan (May 1, 2012)

Don't know if anyone here watches River Monsters on Animal Planet, but it's freaking awesome. Here's a Alligator Gar that Jeremy Wade caught on the show. 






Here are some other he's caught through the series:


----------



## mrrick (May 1, 2012)

LordManhattan said:


> Don't know if anyone here watches River Monsters on Animal Planet, but it's freaking awesome. Here's a Alligator Gar that Jeremy Wade caught on the show.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Dudes a badass.. See the show where his plane crashes in the jungle swamp?  Yeah,  he walks away and gets his fishin on still.. Great show. Wish theyd crank some more episodes out.. 

*signed


----------



## LordManhattan (May 1, 2012)

Yup. You've seen the new episodes? (season 4)


----------



## mrrick (May 1, 2012)

LordManhattan said:


> Yup. You've seen the new episodes? (season 4)

Click to collapse



Just saw there are new ones,  dvr is now set. 






*signed


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (May 1, 2012)

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## swiss420 (May 1, 2012)

In case you dont have the balls to flash your Phone here is a set for your Phone. I wonder if it comes with a custome Background Image for the Phone.


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (May 1, 2012)

swiss420 said:


> In case you dont have the balls to flash your Phone here is a set for your Phone. I wonder if it comes with a custome Background Image for the Phone.

Click to collapse



Guilty.

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## M_T_M (May 1, 2012)

THIS







boborone said:


> backyard
> 
> Don't know those guys but that's the Dallas fork of the Trinity River. Ride the Green Belt all the time. That is the Green Belt. But yeah, those things are all over. Just long fish with alligator snouts and primitive lung system to breathe on land. Nothing special. Move along.
> 
> But in those same rivers and lakes that are part of the Trinity system of water there are real alligators from people getting them and they get big so they let them loose around here.

Click to collapse


----------



## boborone (May 1, 2012)

M_T_M said:


> THIS

Click to collapse



Nasty!!!!

Especially anything from the Dallas Fork. I've swam in the Fort Worth fork but eh huh. No way am I getting in or eating anything from the Dallas side. Plus gar is nasty meat. Tastes like trash.


----------



## M_T_M (May 1, 2012)

boborone said:


> Nasty!!!!
> 
> Especially anything from the Dallas Fork. I've swam in the Fort Worth fork but eh huh. No way am I getting in or eating anything from the Dallas side. Plus gar is nasty meat. Tastes like trash.

Click to collapse



But, but, but...the Trinity river is teh cleanest of them all  
I'll eat anything that comes out of that river 

sarcasmlvl=over 9000


----------



## boborone (May 1, 2012)

M_T_M said:


> But, but, but...the Trinity river is teh cleanest of them all
> I'll eat anything that comes out of that river
> 
> sarcasmlvl=over 9000

Click to collapse



hhahaha

Man growing up, we used to dump our toilet from the boat in Lake Dallas. All the dead bodies, stolen cars, trash dumps, ect. That lake is disgusting. Ray Roberts and Ray Hubbard are the only local waters I get in.






Just aint the right color there. Something wrong with that lake.

(I still call it Lake Dallas)


----------



## M_T_M (May 1, 2012)

I heard stories that if you swim in teh Trinity river more than twice a year..you'll become Richard Simmons   







boborone said:


> hhahaha
> 
> Man growing up, we used to dump our toilet from the boat in Lake Dallas. All the dead bodies, stolen cars, trash dumps, ect. That lake is disgusting. Ray Roberts and Ray Hubbard are the only local waters I get in.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (May 1, 2012)

boborone said:


> hhahaha
> 
> Man growing up, we used to dump our toilet from the boat in Lake Dallas. All the dead bodies, stolen cars, trash dumps, ect. That lake is disgusting. Ray Roberts and Ray Hubbard are the only local waters I get in.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Reminds me of George Carlin describing the Hudson River...

"We swam in raw sewage....ya know...to cool off!"

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X29lF43mUlo&feature=youtube_gdata_player

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## coolsandie (May 1, 2012)




----------



## boborone (May 1, 2012)




----------



## boborone (May 1, 2012)




----------



## torikorocks (May 1, 2012)

Sent from my DROID RAZR using xda premium


----------



## LordManhattan (May 1, 2012)




----------



## mrrick (May 1, 2012)

*signed


----------



## boborone (May 1, 2012)

Just saw this as a youtube comment. Epic!

----—--/´¯/)---—---(\¯`\
———/—//———--\\—\
——--/—//————-\\—\
—-/´¯/—/´¯\———/¯`\—\¯`\
-/-/--/—/—/-|_—-_|-\---\—\—\-\ -
(-(—(—(—/-)--)--(--(-\—)—)—)-)
-\————\/--/—\—\/————/
--\————﻿ /——\-————/
—\-———(———)———-/

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=17eSUnQ-_ek

hahaha


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (May 1, 2012)

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## swiss420 (May 2, 2012)

Ahh the great and mighty USB. Ain't it a B... sometimes. Especially the models without the Outer Ring.


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (May 2, 2012)

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## watt9493 (May 2, 2012)

Sent from my ADR6400L


----------



## boborone (May 2, 2012)

I feel like less a man now. Left a third of my burger and half my onion rings. That thing was huge! Beer can for size comparison. 

* iTouched Epic


----------



## M_T_M (May 2, 2012)

Where at? I'd try it 



boborone said:


> I feel like less a man now. Left a third of my burger and half my onion rings. That thing was huge! Beer can for size comparison.
> 
> * iTouched Epic

Click to collapse





Sent from my Xoom using xda premium


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (May 2, 2012)

^^ impressive Burger.  Makes that can look tiny haha


But wait...stop the goddamn car.....you give me **** for drinking light domestics?????
Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## boborone (May 2, 2012)

M_T_M said:


> Where at? I'd try it
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



www.burgerislandonline.com/

When you enter the site, the pic on top right is what I had. The island burger. 

* iTouched Epic


----------



## boborone (May 2, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> ^^ impressive Burger.  Makes that can look tiny haha
> 
> 
> But wait...stop the goddamn car.....you give me **** for drinking light domestics?????
> Sent from my coffee pot.

Click to collapse








Didn't say I was drinking it. I like teh darks 

* iTouched Epic


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (May 2, 2012)

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (May 2, 2012)

boborone said:


> Didn't say I was drinking it. I like teh darks
> 
> * iTouched Epic

Click to collapse



OK whew...had me worried there.

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (May 2, 2012)

I've reaquainted myself with this after not having it for about 10 years.  





Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## torikorocks (May 2, 2012)

Sent from my DROID RAZR using xda premium


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (May 2, 2012)

My wife uses an elyptical, I do 12oz curls.  Don't make fun of my beer.  I was born a redneck.





Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## boborone (May 2, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> I've reaquainted myself with this after not having it for about 10 years.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Good stuff


----------



## jaszek (May 2, 2012)

*****es please. I'm reposting this photo. lol







---------- Post added at 12:35 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:32 AM ----------

Also this 






---------- Post added at 12:35 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:35 AM ----------

And this


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (May 2, 2012)

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## jaszek (May 2, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Sent from my coffee pot.

Click to collapse


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (May 2, 2012)

That **** is motor oil with head.  No thanks.

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## plegdroid (May 2, 2012)

made me laugh


----------



## torikorocks (May 2, 2012)

This is more my taste 

Sent from my DROID RAZR using xda premium


----------



## jaszek (May 2, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> That **** is motor oil with head.  No thanks.
> 
> Sent from my coffee pot.

Click to collapse



At least I get head.


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (May 2, 2012)

jaszek said:


> At least I get head.

Click to collapse



Nyuk nyuk nyuk.

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## torikorocks (May 2, 2012)

Sent from my DROID RAZR using xda premium


----------



## jaszek (May 2, 2012)

torikorocks said:


> This is more my taste
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR using xda premium

Click to collapse


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (May 2, 2012)

jaszek said:


>

Click to collapse



That's mainly Badass because that bottle expired 5 years ago.

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## jaszek (May 2, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> That's mainly Badass because that bottle expired 5 years ago.
> 
> Sent from my coffee pot.

Click to collapse



Look at alcohol content.


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (May 2, 2012)

jaszek said:


> Look at alcohol content.

Click to collapse



You still have 5% to go before I start beaming.

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## boborone (May 2, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> You still have 5% to go before I start beaming.
> 
> Sent from my coffee pot.

Click to collapse



Says the man who drinks 3% keystone 

* iTouched Epic


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (May 2, 2012)

boborone said:


> Says the man who drinks 3% keystone
> 
> * iTouched Epic

Click to collapse



Says the man who uses Miller Lite can as a prop.

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## jaszek (May 2, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Says the man who uses Miller Lite can as a prop.
> 
> Sent from my coffee pot.

Click to collapse



Says the mad who never uses the XDA website...and drinks keystone light.


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (May 2, 2012)

jaszek said:


> Says the mad who never uses the XDA website...and drinks keystone light.

Click to collapse



The both of you....why I oughtta....

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## jaszek (May 2, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> The both of you....why I oughtta....
> 
> Sent from my coffee pot.

Click to collapse



I've never drank Keystone Light, but I know it sucks. It even sounds like a really bad beer.


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (May 2, 2012)

jaszek said:


> I've never drank Keystone Light, but I know it sucks. It even sounds like a really bad beer.

Click to collapse



Jesus Christ...noone is making you drink it.  I get drunk just fine.  Make fun...I'm a lot older, so I just drink cheap now.  I've had my fun.

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## jaszek (May 2, 2012)

I remember whe nI was younger, I drank cheap beers to get drunk. Now that I'm older, I don't drink to get drunk, and I actually enjoy beer as a beverage.


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (May 2, 2012)

jaszek said:


> I remember whe nI was younger, I drank cheap beers to get drunk. Now that I'm older, I don't drink to get drunk, and I actually enjoy beer as a beverage.

Click to collapse



Well, turns out I'm the opposite. Problem?

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## jaszek (May 2, 2012)

Ok, time to stop trolling you, and I see you are getting butthurt, and I need to sleep. Lol. Goodnight

Sent from my XDA using HTC Vision.


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (May 2, 2012)

jaszek said:


> Ok, time to stop trolling you, and I see you are getting butthurt, and I need to sleep. Lol. Goodnight
> 
> Sent from my XDA using HTC Vision.

Click to collapse



Just not sure why u troll me.  But hey, everyone needs something to do.

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## boborone (May 2, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Jesus Christ...noone is making you drink it.  I get drunk just fine.  Make fun...I'm a lot older, so I just drink cheap now.  I've had my fun.
> 
> Sent from my coffee pot.

Click to collapse



There's no fun in drinking the whole 30 pack to get a buzz. Might as well be drinking Zima. And age has nothing to do with your argument when keystone is frat boy's beer of choice. Cheap, comes in big box, comes with drinking game built into the box.








* iTouched Epic


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (May 2, 2012)

boborone said:


> There's no fun in drinking the whole 30 pack to get a buzz. Might as well be drinking Zima. And age has nothing to do with your argument when keystone is frat boy's beer of choice. Cheap, comes in big box, comes with drinking game built into the box.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Nothing worse than a beer snob, honestly.

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## boborone (May 2, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Nothing worse than a beer snob, honestly.
> 
> Sent from my coffee pot.

Click to collapse



Ahhh we just giving you good fun ribbing. No harm meant. It's just so easy to get you riled up about it:beer::beer:

* iTouched Epic


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (May 2, 2012)

boborone said:


> Ahhh we just giving you good fun ribbing. No harm meant. It's just so easy to get you riled up about it:beer::beer:
> 
> * iTouched Epic

Click to collapse



I'm a super sensitive dude.
Edit: 
Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (May 2, 2012)

This is my life.





Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## boborone (May 2, 2012)

I used to drink this like water when you could get an 18 pack for under $10. Thanks to the hipsters, all the old cheap beer is cool and costs just as much as regular beer.






see below for example






---------- Post added at 01:42 AM ---------- Previous post was at 01:34 AM ----------

Found this pic from this year's SXSW. Another example.


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (May 2, 2012)

That's the thing though.  I know it's nice to be cool and all...but I just don't think of what's cool when I buy my beer.  I seriously don't. I don't make as much money as I did when I was playing music, and I support a family. So when I wanna buy some beer, and I see $7.99 for a 12 pack, I don't give a mutt's nuts if Skrillex or ****ing Jay Z approve, or what my nearest Hipster is drinking.  I don't care what it's called or the color of the can.  I buy what I can afford, I drink it, I get fuzzy, and im happy.

Rant over.

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## NotATreoFan (May 2, 2012)

boborone said:


>

Click to collapse



PBR gives you the PBSh*ts.


----------



## LordManhattan (May 2, 2012)

This






and this


----------



## coolsandie (May 2, 2012)

---




---




---




---




---




---




---


----------



## jaszek (May 2, 2012)

I don't understand how hipsters drink PBR. I was at a club once, and they happen to have a hipster party (don't worry, I go in for free and didn't know what party it was). I go up to the bar and the only beer they are serving is PBR. And I really wanted a beer. So I get one. Take a sip and didn't know what to say. I gave the bartender the can back and told him I'd rather drink vodka and cranberry.

And I see Hipsters have overrun Texas as well. Whenever we're drunk here, we try to pick fights with Hipsters, but they are always to afraid and run back into their little bar. And seriously, there are like 30 more bard here then there was 3 years ago because of the ****ing hipsters. The last Polish bar we had, it was sold and tomorrow it's being opened as a new bar by hipsters for hipsters, with another bar on the same block 2 minutes away, where there is another one just around the corner. They are loud, obnoxious, and they smell.


/hipster rant


----------



## conantroutman (May 2, 2012)

Alright ladies sit down........... 
I give you......... the beer of my people.






6.3%, tastes like mouldy xmas pudding and will make you crap your pants quicker than pouring Guinness on your bran flakes.
It's not that easy to find in the wastelands of Scotland but when I do, I get ****faced.


----------



## Dblfstr (May 2, 2012)

I try to drink many different kinds of beer now that I am older. But back in the day, we used to drink a case of this each; while playing drinking games. Eventually you get to a point where everyone has finished a case and you all wonder, how can we get more beer...






Been drinking a lot of this lately, very flavorful. Not quite as stout as an IPA.






Background:
With the recent shuttering of Huntsville's Olde Towne Brewery, Good People is now the only packaging brewery in the state of Alabama, but they are still not distributed south of Montgomery, so beer-drinkers along the Gulf Coast will still have to drive north if they want to try some of these beers.


----------



## BeerChameleon (May 2, 2012)

boborone said:


> Didn't say I was drinking it. I like teh darks
> 
> * iTouched Epic

Click to collapse



Getting better with a Sam adams but I ipas are better 

Sent from my SPH-D700 using xda premium


----------



## boborone (May 2, 2012)

---------- Post added at 11:16 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:10 AM ----------




davidrules7778 said:


> Getting better with a Sam adams but I ipas are better
> 
> Sent from my SPH-D700 using xda premium

Click to collapse



I've only found a couple IPAs I like. 

Like this, don't like the regular one but their "extra" IPA is good


----------



## LordManhattan (May 2, 2012)

conantroutman said:


> Alright ladies sit down...........
> I give you......... the beer of my people.
> 
> 6.3%, tastes like mouldy xmas pudding and will make you crap your pants quicker than pouring Guinness on your bran flakes.
> It's not that easy to find in the wastelands of Scotland but when I do, I get ****faced.

Click to collapse



Lightweight! 

Say hello to Schorschbräu Schorschbock. *57%*. Yes, that's BEER.


----------



## mrrick (May 2, 2012)

*signed


----------



## boborone (May 2, 2012)

LordManhattan said:


> Lightweight!
> 
> Say hello to Schorschbräu Schorschbock. *57%*. Yes, that's BEER.

Click to collapse



how the hell do they brew that


----------



## LordManhattan (May 2, 2012)

I have NO idea  And frankly, i don't think it's good at all. The strongest beer i've had is "Elefant Øl", or "Elephant Beer". That was 11%, and i got drunk as a motherlover


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (May 2, 2012)

boborone said:


> how the hell do they brew that

Click to collapse



It takes 28 days for steel reserve to get to 8.1%...so simple math
....probably fermenting for months.  Wouldn't wanna try it though.  
Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## jaszek (May 2, 2012)

boborone said:


> how the hell do they brew that

Click to collapse



They probably take a regular beer and infuse it with ethanol. lol


----------



## BeerChameleon (May 2, 2012)

boborone said:


> ---------- Post added at 11:16 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:10 AM ----------
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



If u like torpedo try sierra Nevada ruthless its pretty damn good also red hook is another good one 

Sent from my SPH-D700 using xda premium


----------



## BeerChameleon (May 2, 2012)

LordManhattan said:


> Lightweight!
> 
> Say hello to Schorschbräu Schorschbock. *57%*. Yes, that's BEER.

Click to collapse



Id rather drink a bottle of gin then that 

Sent from my SPH-D700 using xda premium


----------



## boborone (May 2, 2012)

LordManhattan said:


> I have NO idea  And frankly, i don't think it's good at all. The strongest beer i've had is "Elefant Øl", or "Elephant Beer". That was 11%, and i got drunk as a motherlover

Click to collapse



The ex in-laws brought back a bottle of this stuff Japan for me. Made me feel all numb and I blacked out on it. Woke up and half the house was broken. Holes in just about every wall. Got violent on it big time. Has a Habu Viper in it and is made with a lil bit of the venom. Habu Viper Sake.






Craziest stuff I've drank


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (May 2, 2012)

boborone said:


> The ex in-laws brought back a bottle of this stuff Japan for me. Made me feel all numb and I blacked out on it. Woke up and half the house was broken. Holes in just about every wall. Got violent on it big time. Has a Habu Viper in it and is made with a lil bit of the venom. Habu Viper Sake.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse








Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## themacman1000 (May 2, 2012)

boborone said:


> The ex in-laws brought back a bottle of this stuff Japan for me. Made me feel all numb and I blacked out on it. Woke up and half the house was broken. Holes in just about every wall. Got violent on it big time. Has a Habu Viper in it and is made with a lil bit of the venom. Habu Viper Sake.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



God damn... That is nuts...

Sent from my HTC Intruder


----------



## BeerChameleon (May 2, 2012)

boborone said:


> The ex in-laws brought back a bottle of this stuff Japan for me. Made me feel all numb and I blacked out on it. Woke up and half the house was broken. Holes in just about every wall. Got violent on it big time. Has a Habu Viper in it and is made with a lil bit of the venom. Habu Viper Sake.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



dear god man, i wouldn't go near it if it had that snake in it  and that color


----------



## boborone (May 2, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> dear god man, i wouldn't go near it if it had that snake in it  and that color

Click to collapse



tasted real good, I liked it, maybe it was the venom killing my taste buds but the stuff was real smooth


----------



## tallyforeman (May 2, 2012)

boborone said:


> tasted real good, I liked it, maybe it was the venom killing my taste buds but the stuff was real smooth

Click to collapse



I could not begin to imagine what proof that is. Heck it probably is its own scale.

Pretty cool though!


----------



## BeerChameleon (May 2, 2012)

boborone said:


> tasted real good, I liked it, maybe it was the venom killing my taste buds but the stuff was real smooth

Click to collapse



how much did u drink to black out?


----------



## boborone (May 2, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> how much did u drink to black out?

Click to collapse



the whole bottle, bout 1.5 liters. And that was during my alcoholic phase where I drank the beer I went to bed with in the morning. Had a couple more. Went to work, had a 40 or 2 during lunch, got off and had a 40 on the way to liquer store. Had a bottle of whiskey and finished the night with a 12 to 18 beers. So I was no light weight at the time. That stuff kicked me.


----------



## BeerChameleon (May 2, 2012)

boborone said:


> the whole bottle, bout 1.5 liters. And that was during my alcoholic phase where I drank the beer I went to bed with in the morning. Had a couple more. Went to work, had a 40 or 2 during lunch, got off and had a 40 on the way to liquer store. Had a bottle of whiskey and finished the night with a 12 to 18 beers. So I was no light weight at the time. That stuff kicked me.

Click to collapse



man you liver must of said NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

F*CK U!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

LOL


----------



## conantroutman (May 2, 2012)

LordManhattan said:


> Lightweight!
> 
> Say hello to Schorschbräu Schorschbock. *57%*. Yes, that's BEER.

Click to collapse



Okay.png...

But that's just not practical......... 



boborone said:


> how the hell do they brew that

Click to collapse



In Satan's anus would be my guess.........



boborone said:


> The ex in-laws brought back a bottle of this stuff Japan for me. Made me feel all numb and I blacked out on it. Woke up and half the house was broken. Holes in just about every wall. Got violent on it big time. Has a Habu Viper in it and is made with a lil bit of the venom. Habu Viper Sake.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Do.Not.Want. .......... or do I?......  hmmmm


----------



## boborone (May 2, 2012)

http://www.nydailynews.com/gossip/z...tress-finances-medical-care-article-1.1071234

Zsa Zsa Gabor
Confined to a bed, heavily sedated, fighting over her care.










I'll take care of her.


----------



## torikorocks (May 2, 2012)

boborone said:


> The ex in-laws brought back a bottle of this stuff Japan for me. Made me feel all numb and I blacked out on it. Woke up and half the house was broken. Holes in just about every wall. Got violent on it big time. Has a Habu Viper in it and is made with a lil bit of the venom. Habu Viper Sake.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I so do really want!!!

Sent from my DROID RAZR using xda premium


----------



## HawkEyes2114 (May 2, 2012)

Crazy Kitty
Other Kitty


----------



## AndyFox2011 (May 2, 2012)

boborone said:


> The ex in-laws brought back a bottle of this stuff Japan for me. Made me feel all numb and I blacked out on it. Woke up and half the house was broken. Holes in just about every wall. Got violent on it big time. Has a Habu Viper in it and is made with a lil bit of the venom. Habu Viper Sake.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I want some of that!  bloomin epic! 

Sent from my GT-S5570 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## iok1 (May 2, 2012)

Sent from my GT-S5660


----------



## mulletcutter (May 2, 2012)

boborone said:


> The ex in-laws brought back a bottle of this stuff Japan for me. Made me feel all numb and I blacked out on it. Woke up and half the house was broken. Holes in just about every wall. Got violent on it big time. Has a Habu Viper in it and is made with a lil bit of the venom. Habu Viper Sake.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Habu Saki
when i was stationed at kadena they had that stuff off base at the bars, it was like $10 a shot and was said to make you hallucinate, i was already to drunk to notice   Saki is good, to me it is, but this stuff had some kick to it.


----------



## watt9493 (May 2, 2012)

I present to you the beer of my area. Drank by the case by my family. And this




Saw this walking around today
Sent from my ADR6400L


----------



## boborone (May 2, 2012)

mulletcutter said:


> Habu Saki
> when i was stationed at kadena they had that stuff off base at the bars, it was like $10 a shot and was said to make you hallucinate, i was already to drunk to notice   Saki is good, to me it is, but this stuff had some kick to it.

Click to collapse



Her dad was the second in command on some base on Okinawa. Had his own sub at some point. Made good money, so the bottle I got was just a drop in the bucket to him. And the halucinations. Don't remember any, but you are drinking alcohol with a rotting animal mixed with highly poisonous venom in it. I don't doubt any story about that stuff. The thing is, there is no manufacturer of it, all made by some family in the kitchen. So no standard. You get what you get. No telling the proof, or anything about it. 

They did tell me that families would normally have one giant bottle that had a huge viper in it. From that bottle out of a spicket, they got the drink from. Just filled it with more home made sake.


----------



## BeerChameleon (May 2, 2012)

boborone said:


> Her dad was the second in command on some base on Okinawa. Had his own sub at some point. Made good money, so the bottle I got was just a drop in the bucket to him. And the halucinations. Don't remember any, but you are drinking alcohol with a rotting animal mixed with highly poisonous venom in it. I don't doubt any story about that stuff. The thing is, there is no manufacturer of it, all made by some family in the kitchen. So no standard. You get what you get. No telling the proof, or anything about it.
> 
> They did tell me that families would normally have one giant bottle that had a huge viper in it. From that bottle out of a spicket, they got the drink from. Just filled it with more home made sake.

Click to collapse



Homemade like moonshine 

Yet looks more dangerous 

Sent from my SPH-D700 using xda premium


----------



## Nutterpc (May 2, 2012)

Nastiest stuff I had was Diablo.....that stuff got me pretty wasted

Sent from my GT-P7500 using xda premium


----------



## xaccers (May 2, 2012)

Early sat nav?


----------



## mrrick (May 3, 2012)

Ive been good friends with Bill W since 97. Nyquil floats my boat.. Wish i had a bottle with a snake in it. Freakin awesome. 


Edit 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*signed


----------



## boborone (May 3, 2012)

Where is M_T_M or orb3000 to talk about their Mezcal?


----------



## M_T_M (May 3, 2012)

El gusano!!!" 



boborone said:


> Where is M_T_M or orb3000 to talk about their Mezcal?

Click to collapse





Sent from my Xoom using xda premium


----------



## mrrick (May 3, 2012)

*signed


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (May 3, 2012)

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## boborone (May 3, 2012)

http://maps.google.co.uk/maps?saddr...YftVfPRzENlgQ_Fu87ow&dirflg=w&mra=ltm&t=m&z=7







also try Dallas to Tokyo, read how to cross the ocean


----------



## AndyFox2011 (May 3, 2012)

boborone said:


> http://maps.google.co.uk/maps?saddr...YftVfPRzENlgQ_Fu87ow&dirflg=w&mra=ltm&t=m&z=7
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Wonder how to get to Isengard, cause that's where the hobbits are being taken 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uE-1RPDqJAY&feature=youtube_gdata_player 

Sent from my GT-S5570 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## mulletcutter (May 3, 2012)

boborone said:


> http://maps.google.co.uk/maps?saddr...YftVfPRzENlgQ_Fu87ow&dirflg=w&mra=ltm&t=m&z=7
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse


----------



## orb3000 (May 3, 2012)




----------



## LordManhattan (May 3, 2012)

Looks cool, but what's the point? We don't need that outdated technology anymore!


----------



## orb3000 (May 3, 2012)




----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (May 3, 2012)

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## orb3000 (May 4, 2012)




----------



## mrrick (May 4, 2012)

Lion trying to eat a baby at a zoohttp://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6fbahS7VSFs&sns=em

*signed


----------



## BeerChameleon (May 4, 2012)

mrrick said:


> Lion trying to eat a baby at a zoohttp://m.youtube.com/#/watch?desktop_uri=/watch?v=6fbahS7VSFs&v=6fbahS7VSFs&gl=US
> 
> *signed

Click to collapse



link doesn't take me there


----------



## mrrick (May 4, 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6fbahS7VSFs&sns=em

Sorry.. 






*signed


----------



## BeerChameleon (May 4, 2012)

mrrick said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6fbahS7VSFs&sns=em
> 
> Sorry..
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



OMG!!!! 

Imagine if the glass broke


----------



## mrrick (May 4, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> OMG!!!!
> 
> Imagine if the glass broke

Click to collapse



For sure. That video would have gotten alot more views. 






*signed


----------



## boborone (May 4, 2012)




----------



## jaszek (May 4, 2012)




----------



## the_scotsman (May 4, 2012)




----------



## mrrick (May 4, 2012)

*signed


----------



## plegdroid (May 4, 2012)

jaszek said:


>

Click to collapse



had to double take that one


----------



## husam666 (May 4, 2012)




----------



## LordManhattan (May 4, 2012)

jaszek said:


>

Click to collapse



Architecture porn 

---------- Post added at 02:01 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:07 PM ----------


----------



## MaBlo (May 4, 2012)

Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda premium


----------



## LordManhattan (May 4, 2012)




----------



## lamborg (May 4, 2012)




----------



## LordManhattan (May 4, 2012)

*Oh my god. Do want*​


----------



## orb3000 (May 4, 2012)

*Meanwhile in India...*


----------



## MissionImprobable (May 4, 2012)

lamborg said:


>

Click to collapse



i need this!


----------



## BeerChameleon (May 4, 2012)

jaszek said:


>

Click to collapse



LOL took me a few looks 

LMAO!!


----------



## AndyFox2011 (May 4, 2012)

Its not funny, but she's nom! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Sent from my GT-S5570 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## LordManhattan (May 4, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> LOL took me a few looks
> 
> LMAO!!

Click to collapse



It's okay if you're not.. straight.. Just saying  I'll still be your friend!


----------



## BeerChameleon (May 4, 2012)

LordManhattan said:


> It's okay if you're not.. straight.. Just saying  I'll still be your friend!

Click to collapse



What u talking about? 

I am straight


----------



## boborone (May 4, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> What u talking about?
> 
> I am straight

Click to collapse



Straight as an arrow


----------



## BeerChameleon (May 4, 2012)

boborone said:


> Straight as an arrow

Click to collapse



Real funny guys now leave me alone!! 



Sent from my SPH-D700 using xda premium


----------



## husam666 (May 4, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> Real funny guys now leave me alone!!
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SPH-D700 using xda premium

Click to collapse



You're the one who said you have  gag reflex


----------



## LordManhattan (May 5, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> What u talking about?
> 
> I am straight

Click to collapse



Hahahah, are you sure? It's fine if you're not!


----------



## BeerChameleon (May 5, 2012)

LordManhattan said:


> Hahahah, are you sure? It's fine if you're not!

Click to collapse



yes i am straight, now lets get back to the images, so another one of my posts doesn't  get deleted or i get an infraction  


Anyway here:


----------



## mrrick (May 5, 2012)

*signed


----------



## mrrick (May 5, 2012)

Mug shots from the 20's











http://twistedsifter.com/2011/05/vintage-mugshots-from-1920s-black-white/

*signed


----------



## the_scotsman (May 5, 2012)

jaszek said:


>

Click to collapse



But that makes no sense...there are shadows on the wall directly adjacent to the bulb...

Fail pic is fail 



mrrick said:


> Mug shots from the 20's
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Wow, those are so interesting! Thanks for the link!


----------



## jr866gooner (May 5, 2012)

AndyFox2011 said:


> Its not funny, but she's nom!
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Hmm who is this candy that catches our eye?

sent via this forum to your face


----------



## bigsmitty64 (May 5, 2012)




----------



## vanessaem (May 5, 2012)

bigsmitty64 said:


> View attachment 1041701

Click to collapse




Yikes...


----------



## MissionImprobable (May 5, 2012)

lamborg said:


>

Click to collapse





davidrules7778 said:


> Real funny guys now leave me alone!!
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SPH-D700 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Hey, have you heard that joke that they don't tell to gay people?


----------



## wilbso (May 5, 2012)




----------



## AndyFox2011 (May 5, 2012)

jr866gooner said:


> Hmm who is this candy that catches our eye?
> 
> sent via this forum to your face

Click to collapse



Hayley Williams  

Sent from my GT-S5570 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## conantroutman (May 5, 2012)

mrrick said:


> Mug shots from the 20's
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Not sure if mugshots.. 
Or pretentious hipster fashion shots... 


Also, this...





Sent From My Fingers To Your Face.....


----------



## boborone (May 5, 2012)

conantroutman said:


> Not sure if mugshots..
> Or pretentious hipster fashion shots...
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse


----------



## conantroutman (May 5, 2012)

boborone said:


>

Click to collapse



Bahahaha.. Brilliant.
Found this one too....




Which is actually disturbing rather than funny.... 

Sent from my Xoom using XDA Premium HD app


----------



## boborone (May 5, 2012)

conantroutman said:


> Bahahaha.. Brilliant.
> Found this one too....
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



funny junk fail

they never work






---------- Post added at 03:31 AM ---------- Previous post was at 03:28 AM ----------

glad I went out tonight


----------



## dewilaz (May 5, 2012)




----------



## boborone (May 5, 2012)




----------



## husam666 (May 5, 2012)

MissionImprobable said:


> Hey, have you heard that joke that they don't tell to gay people?

Click to collapse



lmfao, you just made my day xD


----------



## mrrick (May 5, 2012)

*signed


----------



## husam666 (May 5, 2012)




----------



## jaszek (May 5, 2012)

the_scotsman said:


> But that makes no sense...there are shadows on the wall directly adjacent to the bulb...
> 
> Fail pic is fail

Click to collapse



Wide angle flash + wide angle lens. It's possible to recreate.


----------



## X8invisible (May 5, 2012)

Sent from my heart using xperia x8


----------



## boborone (May 5, 2012)




----------



## MissionImprobable (May 5, 2012)

dewilaz said:


>

Click to collapse



Best lurk ever


----------



## boborone (May 5, 2012)




----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (May 5, 2012)

boborone said:


>

Click to collapse



I so want.

Add to it a huge mural of "Mitchell"

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## mrrick (May 5, 2012)

*signed


----------



## boborone (May 5, 2012)




----------



## sleepijs_ (May 5, 2012)

I had a pic I wanted to share here but I can't find it anymore


----------



## lamborg (May 5, 2012)




----------



## sleepijs_ (May 5, 2012)

My dream car


----------



## boborone (May 5, 2012)

das no photoshop





dis is


----------



## MacaronyMax (May 5, 2012)

On the first photo, you can see the shadow underwater, Yet not the bottom of the boat? Sure it's not Ps'd?


----------



## boborone (May 5, 2012)

MacaronyMax said:


> On the first photo, you can see the shadow underwater, Yet not the bottom of the boat? Sure it's not Ps'd?

Click to collapse



Water refraction, you can see the ancher line at a diff angle than it is above water. You can see the guys legs, albeit, short and writhing, also cause of the refraction, and the sun is lighting the subject from behind, hence why the shadow looks so funny. It is crazy, but real. Also taken in Greece where water is clear as hell. Think about at a pool. Look at the people standing in a pool. You can't see their bodies. Top half above water normal size, bottom half below is all squished and funny looking.


----------



## MacaronyMax (May 5, 2012)

Ahh makes sense I guess then, Looks insanely awesome to swim in anyway


----------



## Aust S5 (May 5, 2012)

Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2


----------



## LordManhattan (May 6, 2012)

husam666 said:


>

Click to collapse



Damn you! I want to do all these things, but i guess i'll have to wait until i have cancer.. 

Don't think it's appropriate to be sad right now, but screw you guys!


----------



## boborone (May 6, 2012)




----------



## drnecropolis (May 6, 2012)

Finally crossed 2000 trophies!


----------



## NotATreoFan (May 6, 2012)

boborone said:


>

Click to collapse



Someone else follows George Takei on Facebook.


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (May 6, 2012)

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## boborone (May 6, 2012)

NotATreoFan said:


> Someone else follows George Takei on Facebook.

Click to collapse



Yes I do! He posts some of the best stuff on the net. Guys old as snot and has the personality of a college kid. Even does all the ads for Social Security. Openly gay, speaks his mind, talks about what he believes in, no matter the subject and is a genuinly nice fellow. I suggest everyone listens to that man, follows his lead in life. Honestly, I think of all the guys from Star Trek, he has done more good using his name than anyone else. Lamar something, the guy from Reading Rainbow was awesome, but didn't use his publicity for anything, was just an awesome guy. Yeah man, he's cool as hell.

I'm straight as can be, love me some women. And you have no clue how hard it was for me not to post the Dr Laura pic he posted today. If you think it's cool, will you post it?

---------- Post added at 10:12 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:39 PM ----------

Posting in 3 threads, I know bad of me, but who cares






https://plus.google.com/photos/117126068236790799917/albums/5739240860289752785/5739240858512823058

via +Lisa Bimmerz

fellow XDA'er


----------



## NotATreoFan (May 6, 2012)

boborone said:


> Yes I do! He posts some of the best stuff on the net. Guys old as snot and has the personality of a college kid. Even does all the ads for Social Security. Openly gay, speaks his mind, talks about what he believes in, no matter the subject and is a genuinly nice fellow. I suggest everyone listens to that man, follows his lead in life. Honestly, I think of all the guys from Star Trek, he has done more good using his name than anyone else. Lamar something, the guy from Reading Rainbow was awesome, but didn't use his publicity for anything, was just an awesome guy. Yeah man, he's cool as hell.
> 
> I'm straight as can be, love me some women. And you have no clue how hard it was for me not to post the Dr Laura pic he posted today. If you think it's cool, will you post it?

Click to collapse



It's funny, but a little too close to the line for here. 

--------------------------------------------------
Sent from my LTE powered DROID Charge using XDA premium 2.0


----------



## boborone (May 6, 2012)

NotATreoFan said:


> It's funny, but a little too close to the line for here.
> 
> --------------------------------------------------
> Sent from my LTE powered DROID Charge using XDA premium 2.0

Click to collapse



Understood, I thought so, but man so true.


----------



## mrrick (May 6, 2012)

*signed


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (May 6, 2012)

mrrick said:


> *signed

Click to collapse



Area code please?  I wanna make a phonecall.

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## iok1 (May 6, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Area code please?  I wanna make a phonecall.
> 
> Sent from my coffee pot.

Click to collapse



Post your results here 

Sent from my GT-S5660


----------



## sleepijs_ (May 6, 2012)

*Meanwhile in russia *


----------



## plegdroid (May 6, 2012)

ohh why?


----------



## mrrick (May 6, 2012)

*signed


----------



## MacaronyMax (May 6, 2012)




----------



## mrrick (May 6, 2012)

*signed


----------



## vanessaem (May 6, 2012)




----------



## mrrick (May 6, 2012)

vanessaem said:


>

Click to collapse



Nascar race? 

Bazinga! 

*signed


----------



## vanessaem (May 6, 2012)

mrrick said:


> Nascar race?
> 
> Bazinga!
> 
> *signed

Click to collapse




That's what it looks like.


----------



## boborone (May 7, 2012)

mrrick said:


> Nascar race?
> 
> Bazinga!
> 
> *signed

Click to collapse





vanessaem said:


> That's what it looks like.

Click to collapse












Ahem, I've never seen anyone wearing underwear as a top before.


----------



## mulletcutter (May 7, 2012)

boborone said:


> Ahem, I've never seen anyone wearing underwear as a top before.

Click to collapse



Come to Georgia.  These white trash rednecks are f n horrible


----------



## boborone (May 7, 2012)

mulletcutter said:


> Come to Georgia.  These white trash rednecks are f n horrible

Click to collapse



ahhh, this is about the only thing I worry about in Texas







Don't have em around were I party


----------



## vanessaem (May 7, 2012)

boborone said:


> Ahem, I've never seen anyone wearing underwear as a top before.

Click to collapse




Me either. I thought I had seen it all. Apparently not.


----------



## boborone (May 7, 2012)

Although I will say, there was one race I rolled out of the rv late and went to the race with my Kyle Busche pj's still on.


----------



## mrrick (May 7, 2012)

*signed


----------



## vanessaem (May 7, 2012)

mrrick said:


> *signed

Click to collapse




^ A fire waiting to happen?


----------



## Babydollll (May 7, 2012)

This thread...needs a bird pic
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk


----------



## boborone (May 7, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> This thread...needs a bird pic
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



ahhhhhhh gross, nasty 

snot everywhere

---------- Post added at 09:20 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:43 PM ----------







---------- Post added at 09:22 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:20 PM ----------

Airplane bathroom self portraits

http://www.ninakatchadourian.com/photography/sa-flemish.php


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (May 7, 2012)

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## boborone (May 7, 2012)

---------- Post added at 10:11 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:55 PM ----------







Totally going in my bar if I ever open one.


----------



## boborone (May 7, 2012)

boborone said:


> That awkward moment when you find out the crush you've had for years is completely gay with no interest in men whatsoever

Click to collapse











Edit:
quoting your own post to troll yourself

evenmoarfereveralone.jpg


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (May 7, 2012)

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## MissionImprobable (May 7, 2012)




----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (May 7, 2012)

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## ross231 (May 7, 2012)




----------



## mrrick (May 7, 2012)

*signed


----------



## coolsandie (May 7, 2012)

---




---




---


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (May 7, 2012)

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## mrrick (May 7, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Sent from my coffee pot.

Click to collapse



I own quite a few pair of Air Force 1's. Never seen that version before.. Wonder if they skip much? 

*signed


----------



## mrrick (May 7, 2012)

*signed


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (May 7, 2012)

m1l4droid said:


> This looks like photoshop.

Click to collapse



Who cares?  Its still cool!

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (May 7, 2012)

Mrrick ...you're on a roll...can't stop laughing.

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## conantroutman (May 7, 2012)

m1l4droid said:


> This looks like photoshop.

Click to collapse



Hmmmm dunno.. 
Doesn't look anything like photoshop... 






Looks more like a shoe to me....  

Sent From My Fingers To Your Face.....


----------



## conantroutman (May 7, 2012)

m1l4droid said:


> This is disturbing... also possibly against the rules.

Click to collapse



One and a half rule violations going on there....  

Please remember to watch the language folks..  (and the bronze genitals) 

Sent From My Fingers To Your Face.....


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (May 7, 2012)

conantroutman said:


> One and a half rule violations going on there....
> 
> Please remember to watch the language folks..  (and the bronze genitals)
> 
> Sent From My Fingers To Your Face.....

Click to collapse



What about pewter?

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## conantroutman (May 7, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> What about pewter?
> 
> Sent from my coffee pot.

Click to collapse



Well the jury's still out on that one. 
If it's tasteful I'll allow it..  

Sent From My Fingers To Your Face.....


----------



## kalteswasser (May 7, 2012)

typical imageboarder


----------



## Archer (May 7, 2012)

m1l4droid said:


> This is disturbing... also possibly against the rules.

Click to collapse



It was funny, but yes it was against the rules so I've removed it.

It's apparently a statue in Norway that depicts 4 genie spirits attacking a man.  Er... okay.


----------



## orb3000 (May 7, 2012)




----------



## conantroutman (May 7, 2012)

Archer said:


> It was funny, but yes it was against the rules so I've removed it.
> 
> It's apparently a statue in Norway that depicts 4 genie spirits attacking a man.  Er... okay.

Click to collapse



What did you think it was? 
I can't see how it could possibly be anything else....  

Sent From My Fingers To Your Face.....


----------



## M_T_M (May 7, 2012)




----------



## Archer (May 7, 2012)

conantroutman said:


> What did you think it was?
> I can't see how it could possibly be anything else....
> 
> Sent From My Fingers To Your Face.....

Click to collapse



I found information about it on a page that contains several other disturbing statues, including these...


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (May 7, 2012)

Just some interesting inventions...













Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## orb3000 (May 7, 2012)




----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (May 7, 2012)

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## conantroutman (May 7, 2012)

Archer said:


> I found information about it on a page that contains several other disturbing statues, including these...

Click to collapse



Well that's explains it..... 
Norwegians are all nuts.... 

(Enter LM stage left) 

Sent From My Fingers To Your Face.....


----------



## conantroutman (May 7, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Sent from my coffee pot.

Click to collapse



Ima give that hoe a hoe... 
Hoes love hoes.... 

Sent From My Fingers To Your Face.....


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (May 7, 2012)

Posted this in the drummer thread, but it's worth a repost here.





Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## plegdroid (May 7, 2012)

mean while back in Manchester


----------



## plegdroid (May 7, 2012)

hello! what happened to all the fish?


----------



## LordManhattan (May 7, 2012)

conantroutman said:


> Well that's explains it.....
> *Norwegians are all nuts....*
> 
> (Enter LM stage left)
> ...

Click to collapse



Wh.. what?! Say that to my face esse!


----------



## conantroutman (May 7, 2012)

LordManhattan said:


> Wh.. what?! Say that to my face esse!

Click to collapse



Certainly, your people,  they are as the French say,  le nuts....  

Trololololololololol.....  U mad?  Why not build a crazy statue of a kingfisher playing backgammon to express your rage....  

Sent From My Fingers To Your Face.....


----------



## plegdroid (May 7, 2012)




----------



## boborone (May 7, 2012)

conantroutman said:


> Certainly, your people,  they are as the French say,  le nuts....
> 
> Trololololololololol.....  U mad?  Why not build a crazy statue of a kingfisher playing backgammon to express your rage....
> 
> Sent From My Fingers To Your Face.....

Click to collapse



Sorry, you are limited to 8 thanks per day


----------



## MissionImprobable (May 7, 2012)

orb3000 said:


>

Click to collapse



I'm going to disagree here. I'd rather be fed a little false info about a situation than to have a nuke dropped on mah head. Just saying.


----------



## coolsandie (May 7, 2012)

---


----------



## boborone (May 7, 2012)

coolsandie said:


> ---

Click to collapse



that real


----------



## mrrick (May 7, 2012)

I knew I should have blurred out the dudes junk.. My bad y'all









*signed


----------



## coolsandie (May 7, 2012)

boborone said:


> that real

Click to collapse



Maybe. Seems Cartoon Network is trolled


----------



## orb3000 (May 7, 2012)




----------



## LordManhattan (May 7, 2012)

conantroutman said:


> Certainly, your people,  they are as the French say,  le nuts....
> 
> Trololololololololol.....  U mad?  Why not build a crazy statue of a kingfisher playing backgammon to express your rage....
> 
> Sent From My Fingers To Your Face.....

Click to collapse



Next time you're in Norway, all 7 of us WILL make your life a living hell! 

Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium


----------



## boborone (May 7, 2012)

orb3000 said:


>

Click to collapse


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (May 7, 2012)

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## mrrick (May 7, 2012)

*signed


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (May 7, 2012)

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## conantroutman (May 7, 2012)

LordManhattan said:


> Next time you're in Norway, all 7 of us WILL make your life a living hell!
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium

Click to collapse



I look forward to it...  
I've actually always wanted to go to Norway and hunt for trolls. Proper trolls that is,  not M_T_M type trolls.... 

Speaking of which, look how he just trolled me.... 





Something needs to be done about the that guy....  

Sent From My Fingers To Your Face.....


----------



## M_T_M (May 7, 2012)

I dare any of youse trolls come at me 
Also.....aliens 



conantroutman said:


> I look forward to it...
> I've actually always wanted to go to Norway and hunt for trolls. Proper trolls that is,  not M_T_M type trolls....
> 
> Speaking of which, look how he just trolled me....
> ...

Click to collapse





Pfft....haters gonna hate!


----------



## M_T_M (May 7, 2012)

Aww....I killed teh thread 

Pfft....haters gonna hate!


----------



## LordManhattan (May 7, 2012)

Almost, just almost 

Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium


----------



## BeerChameleon (May 7, 2012)

M_T_M said:


> Aww....I killed teh thread
> 
> Pfft....haters gonna hate!

Click to collapse



way to go bozo 

BTW i had guelo canelo hot dogs for cinco de mayo  Not really just trolling you 


U jelly?


----------



## conantroutman (May 7, 2012)

G'night folks..... 

Sent From My Fingers To Your Face.....


----------



## M_T_M (May 7, 2012)

Güero Canelo you troll 



davidrules7778 said:


> way to go bozo
> 
> BTW i had guelo canelo hot dogs for cinco de mayo  Not really just trolling you
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Who gave you my picture!!?? 








conantroutman said:


> G'night folks.....
> 
> Sent From My Fingers To Your Face.....

Click to collapse





Pfft....haters gonna hate!


----------



## BeerChameleon (May 7, 2012)

M_T_M said:


> Güero Canelo you troll
> 
> 
> Who gave you my picture!!??
> ...

Click to collapse




What u going to do? 

U MAD BRO??


----------



## M_T_M (May 7, 2012)

Ok.jpg 


davidrules7778 said:


> What u going to do?
> 
> U MAD BRO??

Click to collapse





Pfft....haters gonna hate!


----------



## LordManhattan (May 8, 2012)

Let's get back to business people!


----------



## KennyJoe69 (May 8, 2012)

The first one was asked for a while ago.  Sorry it took me so long.  The second is today's result!


----------



## mrrick (May 8, 2012)

KennyJoe69 said:


> The first one was asked for a while ago.  Sorry it took me so long.  The second is today's result!

Click to collapse



Haha!  I do remember asking.. Fantastic 

*signed


----------



## mrrick (May 8, 2012)

My new favorite show ever.. Anyone else watch? 

*signed


----------



## boborone (May 8, 2012)




----------



## KennyJoe69 (May 8, 2012)

It was my pleasure!  Any more targets?


----------



## vanessaem (May 8, 2012)

I saw this today. Eyelashes on the headlights? Interesting.


----------



## LordManhattan (May 8, 2012)




----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (May 8, 2012)

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## LordManhattan (May 8, 2012)

Every single time!


----------



## conantroutman (May 8, 2012)

vanessaem said:


> I saw this today. Eyelashes on the headlights? Interesting.

Click to collapse



Unfortunately all too common over here.....  

Sent From My Fingers To Your Face.....


----------



## SteveG12543 (May 8, 2012)

conantroutman said:


> Unfortunately all too common over here.....
> 
> Sent From My Fingers To Your Face.....

Click to collapse



There are about 3-4 cars around here that have those lol.. 

Sent from my Transformer Prime TF201 using XDA Premium HD app.


----------



## mrrick (May 8, 2012)

*signed


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (May 8, 2012)

Landscaping WIN.





Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (May 8, 2012)

mrrick said:


> *signed

Click to collapse



We have a place that makes those 28 inch pizzas in my area.  It requires about a 30 degree tilt to get it through my front door LOL.

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## boborone (May 8, 2012)




----------



## vanessaem (May 8, 2012)

mrrick said:


> *signed

Click to collapse




Just when I thought pizzas were getting smaller. 




conantroutman said:


> Unfortunately all too common over here.....
> 
> Sent From My Fingers To Your Face.....

Click to collapse




*Sigh*...where will the car "beautification" end?


----------



## orb3000 (May 8, 2012)




----------



## BeerChameleon (May 8, 2012)

mrrick said:


> *signed

Click to collapse






TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> We have a place that makes those 28 inch pizzas in my area.  It requires about a 30 degree tilt to get it through my front door LOL.
> 
> Sent from my coffee pot.

Click to collapse



Dammit now i am hungry for PIZZA 

Also i would of cut into slices 

Those would be awesome giant slices

F*ck squares!!!


----------



## boborone (May 8, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> Dammit now i am hungry for PIZZA
> 
> Also i would of cut into slices
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Second all points


----------



## justkiddinghere (May 8, 2012)

Sent from my LT18i using xda premium


----------



## boborone (May 8, 2012)

justkiddinghere said:


> Sent from my LT18i using xda premium

Click to collapse



sacrifice?


----------



## husam666 (May 8, 2012)

guys, this is still xda, watch your language, and the type of posts you post here..


----------



## BeerChameleon (May 8, 2012)

husam666 said:


> guys, this is still xda, watch your language, and the type of posts you post here..

Click to collapse



U a mod now?  


I didn't think so, what is yo deal


----------



## Babydollll (May 8, 2012)

boborone said:


> ahhhhhhh gross, nasty
> 
> snot everywhere
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



That, was paint...

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk


----------



## husam666 (May 8, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> U a mod now?
> 
> 
> I didn't think so, what is yo deal

Click to collapse



well, the type of posts, and a lot of kids are around xda and OT, and teh rulez 

just wanted to remind people :/


----------



## Mr. Clown (May 8, 2012)

husam666 said:


> well, the type of posts, and a lot of kids are around xda and OT, and teh rulez
> 
> just wanted to remind people :/

Click to collapse



I like this guy.


----------



## BeerChameleon (May 8, 2012)

Mr. Clown said:


> I like this guy.

Click to collapse



Your new red highlighted name looks evil scary with Mr. Clown


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (May 8, 2012)

Let's cut some freakin grass.





Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## boborone (May 8, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> That, was paint...
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Oh, looked like they used sparky as a bathroom


----------



## X8invisible (May 8, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Let's cut some freakin grass.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



What about the lego "version"?


Sent from my heart using Xperia X8


----------



## MaBlo (May 8, 2012)

My doggy. Also this phone is awesome

Sent from my HTC One X using xda premium


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (May 8, 2012)

X8invisible13 said:


> What about the lego "version"?
> View attachment 1049212
> 
> Sent from my heart using Xperia X8

Click to collapse



Nice!  But will it cut grass?  Vrooom!

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## boborone (May 8, 2012)

X8invisible13 said:


> What about the lego "version"?
> View attachment 1049212
> 
> Sent from my heart using Xperia X8

Click to collapse



awesome


----------



## conantroutman (May 8, 2012)




----------



## M_T_M (May 8, 2012)

Joke or not I just deleted some posts.
If anyone has a complain about us Mods...PM and admin.
If this is a joke...I don't like it/get it 

back on topic


----------



## boborone (May 8, 2012)




----------



## BeerChameleon (May 8, 2012)

conantroutman said:


>

Click to collapse



y u post images that dont work?!?!?!


----------



## husam666 (May 8, 2012)




----------



## vanessaem (May 8, 2012)




----------



## conantroutman (May 8, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> y u post images that dont work?!?!?!

Click to collapse








Sent from my Xoom using XDA Premium HD app


----------



## Babydollll (May 8, 2012)

boborone said:


> Oh, looked like they used sparky as a bathroom

Click to collapse



They do that ....but what You saw was paint...He was wearing an old shirt...

Meh.... From my Amaze 4G


----------



## LordManhattan (May 8, 2012)




----------



## Babydollll (May 8, 2012)

Disclaimer: I MAY have stolen this from here....
Meh.... From my Amaze 4G


----------



## LordManhattan (May 8, 2012)

WANT


----------



## iok1 (May 8, 2012)

Scumbag gio: 

Can't resist this one: 
Sorry


----------



## orb3000 (May 8, 2012)




----------



## boborone (May 8, 2012)




----------



## mrrick (May 8, 2012)

*signed


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (May 8, 2012)

THIS is photobomb.





Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (May 8, 2012)

mrrick said:


> *signed

Click to collapse



Reminds me of the user "brusspup" on YouTube ...he does that stuff all over his house.

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## mrrick (May 8, 2012)

*signed


----------



## jaszek (May 8, 2012)

mrrick said:


> *signed

Click to collapse



I've seen them in Europe. Here in Amurrhica I think I only saw it at the airport.


----------



## boborone (May 8, 2012)

mrrick said:


> *signed

Click to collapse



We had these in my schools growing up for the same reason.


----------



## BeerChameleon (May 8, 2012)

boborone said:


> We had these in my schools growing up for the same reason.

Click to collapse



LOL

I want to pee in a target


----------



## husam666 (May 8, 2012)

boborone said:


> We had these in my schools growing up for the same reason.

Click to collapse



The hole is too small for number 2s


----------



## BeerChameleon (May 9, 2012)

Sent from my SPH-D700 using xda premium


----------



## boborone (May 9, 2012)

Meanwhile in Texas........






http://laughingsquid.com/the-texas-sized-hot-rod-shopping-cart-by-h-e-b-stores/


----------



## LordManhattan (May 9, 2012)

Y U DELETE MY IMAGES? 

(Don't answer that, i know why)


----------



## orb3000 (May 9, 2012)




----------



## LordManhattan (May 9, 2012)

Soon to hit 20000 posts Orb! I'll be waiting by the phone for my invitation to the party!


----------



## mrrick (May 9, 2012)

*signed


----------



## mrrick (May 9, 2012)

*signed


----------



## M_T_M (May 9, 2012)

Sent from my Xoom using xda premium


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (May 9, 2012)

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## orb3000 (May 9, 2012)




----------



## justkiddinghere (May 9, 2012)

Sent from my LT18i using xda premium


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (May 9, 2012)

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (May 9, 2012)

Page out of a Jetsons coloring book...







And while I'm at it...




Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## MaBlo (May 9, 2012)

Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda premium


----------



## orb3000 (May 9, 2012)




----------



## liqwidzero (May 9, 2012)

I made this wallpaper for my work computer.


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (May 9, 2012)

liqwidzero said:


> I made this wallpaper for my work computer.

Click to collapse



I didn't make this, but this is what I use...





Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## Dblfstr (May 9, 2012)




----------



## MaBlo (May 9, 2012)

Sent from my HTC One X using xda premium


----------



## BeerChameleon (May 9, 2012)

MaBlo said:


> Sent from my HTC One X using xda premium

Click to collapse



that is impressive, i think i am going to try that next beers i have that are in a cup 



Nothing like a fresh water fall of beers from 3 other cups


----------



## coolsandie (May 9, 2012)




----------



## plegdroid (May 9, 2012)

the public perception of an android developer..definitely not true as who would have a sandwich box like that...

*Mod edit:* This thread has been getting too "sweary" lately.  It stops here.


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (May 9, 2012)

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## Dblfstr (May 9, 2012)




----------



## Archer (May 9, 2012)

m1l4droid said:


> big-uranium-pic.jpg

Click to collapse



It's like shooting noobs in a barrel


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (May 9, 2012)

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## boborone (May 9, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Sent from my coffee pot.

Click to collapse



I haven't


----------



## Dblfstr (May 9, 2012)

My brother just started working for this company, "Butcher's Choice" aka Gourmet Foods. They are some of those door-to-door meat salesmen. You know, the guys int he truck willing to cut you a good deal on meat. Well, he was asking me if I wanted to buy some. I went online to check out the company and found some bad reviews. I was at a site called "Ripoff Report" and this is what I found.... very strange tale...






dafuq did I just read??!


----------



## M_T_M (May 9, 2012)

m1l4droid said:


> troll.jpg

Click to collapse



My hat off to you Milad


----------



## xaccers (May 9, 2012)

boborone said:


>

Click to collapse




Fist bumb your bro...
Wait, what?


----------



## Dblfstr (May 9, 2012)

m1l4droid said:


> baddasstrollingpic.jpg

Click to collapse


----------



## lamborg (May 9, 2012)




----------



## coolsandie (May 9, 2012)

m1l4droid said:


> Me too... eagerly waiting for it to hit TPB, in HD.

Click to collapse


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (May 9, 2012)

Here we go, honey...





Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## justkiddinghere (May 9, 2012)

---------- Post added at 08:09 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:08 PM ----------


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (May 9, 2012)

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## LordManhattan (May 9, 2012)

This is so true


----------



## boborone (May 9, 2012)

LordManhattan said:


> This is so true

Click to collapse



hahahahahahahhahahahahahahahahahahaha
hahahahahahahhahahahahahahahahahahaha
hahahahahahahhahahahahahahahahahahaha
hahahahahahahhahahahahahahahahahahaha
hahahahahahahhahahahahahahahahahahaha
hahahahahahahhahahahahahahahahahahaha
hahahahahahahhahahahahahahahahahahaha
hahahahahahahhahahahahahahahahahahaha
hahahahahahahhahahahahahahahahahahaha

So freakin true. I thought I was the only!


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (May 9, 2012)

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## conantroutman (May 9, 2012)

m1l4droid said:


>

Click to collapse



Epic  Well played sir....







TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Sent from my coffee pot.

Click to collapse



Haven't seen it..... Have no desire to see it, in fact I think I'd rather pierce my scrotum with a rusty spoon...









Dblfstr said:


> My brother just started working for this company, "Butcher's Choice" aka Gourmet Foods. They are some of those door-to-door meat salesmen. You know, the guys int he truck willing to cut you a good deal on meat. Well, he was asking me if I wanted to buy some. I went online to check out the company and found some bad reviews. I was at a site called "Ripoff Report" and this is what I found.... very strange tale...
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I used to sell my meat door to door.....





Phew, think I'm caught up now.... Carry on. 

Sent from my Xoom using xda premium


----------



## M_T_M (May 9, 2012)

What did I just read?




conantroutman said:


> Epic  Well played sir....
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse





Pfft....haters gonna hate!


----------



## mrrick (May 9, 2012)

*signed


----------



## xaccers (May 9, 2012)




----------



## TYKIx (May 9, 2012)

Sent from my Desire HD using XDA


----------



## Chernyi (May 9, 2012)




----------



## mrrick (May 10, 2012)

*signed


----------



## boborone (May 10, 2012)

M_T_M said:


> What did I just read?
> View attachment 1051423
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



see your own sig


----------



## M_T_M (May 10, 2012)

Wutyoudidthar



boborone said:


> see your own sig

Click to collapse





Pfft....haters gonna hate!


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (May 10, 2012)

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## mrrick (May 10, 2012)

*signed


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (May 10, 2012)

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## orb3000 (May 10, 2012)




----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (May 10, 2012)

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## MissionImprobable (May 10, 2012)

Why did my post get deleted? Bah, weaksauce =p

Replacements:


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (May 10, 2012)

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## mrrick (May 10, 2012)

*signed


----------



## Dblfstr (May 10, 2012)

m1l4droid said:


> So you're fond of Bill Clinton?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus S with CyanogenMod 9

Click to collapse



Better than that 'other' guy.






Moving on:


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (May 10, 2012)

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## jaszek (May 10, 2012)

m1l4droid said:


> you mean Obama?

Click to collapse



He means Abraham Lincoln


----------



## mrrick (May 10, 2012)

jaszek said:


> He means Abraham Lincoln

Click to collapse



Lincoln> Clinton






*signed


----------



## M_T_M (May 10, 2012)

Pfft....square ham FTW!!! 



mrrick said:


> Lincoln> Clinton
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse


----------



## conantroutman (May 10, 2012)

I'll see your square ham and raise you.... 

Lorne sausage. 





Sent From My Fingers To Your Face.....


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (May 10, 2012)

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## boborone (May 10, 2012)

conantroutman said:


> I'll see your square ham and raise you....
> 
> Lorne sausage.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



See your lorne sausage and raise you.....

Pork Roll


----------



## Dblfstr (May 10, 2012)

mrrick said:


> Lincoln> Clinton
> 
> 
> *signed

Click to collapse



Indeed:


----------



## Dblfstr (May 10, 2012)

m1l4droid said:


> Wth?

Click to collapse



New movie coming out. Saw the preview when I took my wife to see the Hunger games.

imagetoodamnbig.jpg


----------



## conantroutman (May 10, 2012)

boborone said:


> See your lorne sausage and raise you.....
> 
> Pork Roll

Click to collapse



Your pork roll is invalid unless accompanied by egg and cheese on a kaiser bun... 

(grooveshark it ) 

Sent From My Fingers To Your Face.....


----------



## plegdroid (May 10, 2012)




----------



## NotATreoFan (May 10, 2012)

boborone said:


> See your lorne sausage and raise you.....
> 
> Pork Roll

Click to collapse



Scrapple


----------



## jaszek (May 10, 2012)

I see all of your meats and raise them.


Starry Night...with BACON!!!


----------



## Dblfstr (May 10, 2012)

NotATreoFan said:


> Scrapple

Click to collapse








haggis


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (May 10, 2012)

Just do ...errr eat it.





Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## orb3000 (May 10, 2012)




----------



## boborone (May 10, 2012)

conantroutman said:


> Your pork roll is invalid unless accompanied by egg and cheese on a kaiser bun...
> 
> (grooveshark it )
> 
> Sent From My Fingers To Your Face.....

Click to collapse



Stuff is good when cooked



NotATreoFan said:


> Scrapple

Click to collapse



Wth is that?


----------



## M_T_M (May 10, 2012)

Dblfstr said:


> haggis

Click to collapse



I present you...Beef ceviche
Ground beef cooked with nothing bu lime juice and adding pico de gallo


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (May 10, 2012)

This is my life...





Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## LordManhattan (May 10, 2012)

M_T_M said:


> I present you...Beef ceviche
> Ground beef cooked with nothing bu lime juice and adding pico de gallo

Click to collapse



NOOBS! Lady Gaga won a long time ago.


----------



## coolsandie (May 10, 2012)

---


----------



## boborone (May 10, 2012)

M_T_M said:


> I present you...Beef ceviche
> Ground beef cooked with nothing bu lime juice and adding pico de gallo

Click to collapse



That stuff's good, but what's that soup where it gets all kind of weird meats thrown in it? Big chunks of vegetables in it, too?


----------



## M_T_M (May 10, 2012)

boborone said:


> That stuff's good, but what's that soup where it gets all kind of weird meats thrown in it? Big chunks of vegetables in it, too?

Click to collapse




Pozole, Menudo, caldo de Res?.


----------



## boborone (May 10, 2012)

M_T_M said:


>

Click to collapse



Me too, it's like menudo but with like the face muscles of the pig and other meat like that in it. Nasty stuff. They just boil the meats till they are rubbery.


----------



## M_T_M (May 10, 2012)

boborone said:


> Me too, it's like menudo but with like the face muscles of the pig and other meat like that in it. Nasty stuff. They just boil the meats till they are rubbery.

Click to collapse




Who trolled you by feeding you that?


----------



## Dblfstr (May 10, 2012)

M_T_M said:


> I present you...Beef ceviche
> Ground beef cooked with nothing bu lime juice and adding pico de gallo

Click to collapse



That looks good.





boborone said:


> Me too, it's like menudo but with like the face muscles of the pig and other meat like that in it. Nasty stuff. They just boil the meats till they are rubbery.

Click to collapse



Don't know about soup, but this:

Head cheese





---------- Post added at 02:01 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:57 PM ----------

Just found this... awesome!

Donut cheeseburger...


----------



## jaszek (May 10, 2012)




----------



## M_T_M (May 10, 2012)

jaszek said:


>

Click to collapse


----------



## NotATreoFan (May 10, 2012)

boborone said:


> Wth is that?

Click to collapse



http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Scrapple


----------



## boborone (May 10, 2012)

M_T_M said:


> Who trolled you by feeding you that?

Click to collapse



Hahaha, a guy I met from Ecuador.

---------- Post added at 02:16 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:10 PM ----------




NotATreoFan said:


> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Scrapple

Click to collapse



Man, you guys up there and your bologna. When I go up there, I'm amazed by all the bologna in the deli's at grocery stores. I'm glad the Germans and Czechs settled around here. We have sausage for our scraps. You guys just take the scraps and smash em together. Ewwww.







Good stuff


----------



## liqwidzero (May 10, 2012)

One of my favorites.


----------



## M_T_M (May 10, 2012)

That explains a lot (no disrespect to my Ecuadorian mates  ) 



boborone said:


> Hahaha, a guy I met from Ecuador.

Click to collapse


----------



## boborone (May 10, 2012)

M_T_M said:


> That explains a lot (no disrespect to my Ecuadorian mates  )

Click to collapse



Yeah, now that I think about it I did just go all white on you and bundle the brown skin together.  But yeah, South America has some very strange food. But one thing about em that I've noticed is they love fruit. Probably cause it's the only good thing in their diet haha jk jk


----------



## M_T_M (May 10, 2012)

boborone said:


> Yeah, now that I think about it I did just go all white on you and bundle the brown skin together.  But yeah, South America has some very strange food. But one thing about em that I've noticed is they love fruit. Probably cause it's the only good thing in their diet haha jk jk

Click to collapse



baaahahahaha....your inner white popped up faster than a jack in teh box   

I love fruit mate....use to eat plenty until I moved to this country   So many chemicals in them


----------



## boborone (May 10, 2012)

M_T_M said:


> baaahahahaha....your inner white popped up faster than a jack in teh box
> 
> I love fruit mate....use to eat plenty until I moved to this country   So many chemicals in them

Click to collapse



What about at the Mexican markets? I go to em to get fruit just cause of the prices. I always thought the fruit there was more like getting it from a farmer's market kinda place. Wasn't shipped from 4k miles away and ripped in a Walmart container ship on the way here.


----------



## Dblfstr (May 10, 2012)




----------



## M_T_M (May 10, 2012)

boborone said:


> What about at the Mexican markets? I go to em to get fruit just cause of the prices. I always thought the fruit there was more like getting it from a farmer's market kinda place. Wasn't shipped from 4k miles away and ripped in a Walmart container ship on the way here.

Click to collapse



It comes from the big farmer market in Dallas I guess 

still...I still eat plenty of fruit but nothing compares to being in the coast eating a ripe mango straight from the tree...thatisall


----------



## plegdroid (May 10, 2012)

yes I've seen the avengers


----------



## jumbobombo (May 10, 2012)

What to do!!  


Be Kind everyone you meet is fighting a hard battle


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (May 10, 2012)

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## liqwidzero (May 10, 2012)

jumbobombo said:


> What to do!!
> 
> 
> Be Kind everyone you meet is fighting a hard battle

Click to collapse



Delete System32. That should do the trick.
j/k


----------



## jumbobombo (May 10, 2012)

liqwidzero said:


> Delete System32. That should do the trick.
> j/k

Click to collapse



Or connect a keyboard  


Be Kind everyone you meet is fighting a hard battle


----------



## boborone (May 10, 2012)

Just use the on screen keyboard


----------



## mrrick (May 11, 2012)

*signed


----------



## LordManhattan (May 11, 2012)




----------



## M_T_M (May 11, 2012)

LordManhattan said:


>

Click to collapse





Pfft....haters gonna hate!


----------



## jaszek (May 11, 2012)




----------



## LordManhattan (May 11, 2012)

The chinese are cheating again!


----------



## Archer (May 11, 2012)

Here's one for Dirk, for when he returns proper...


----------



## coolsandie (May 11, 2012)

*Welcome to the English Language!*


----------



## SanderTheNinja (May 11, 2012)




----------



## LordManhattan (May 11, 2012)




----------



## M_T_M (May 11, 2012)

LordManhattan said:


>

Click to collapse



Stunning!!!  

Also..THIS


----------



## lamborg (May 11, 2012)




----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (May 11, 2012)

...only when people can't spell simple words.

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## orb3000 (May 11, 2012)




----------



## boborone (May 11, 2012)




----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (May 11, 2012)

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## orb3000 (May 11, 2012)




----------



## BeerChameleon (May 11, 2012)

LordManhattan said:


> The chinese are cheating again!

Click to collapse



That is impressive 

BUT OUCH BELLY FLOP for the top guys that is a big fall


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (May 11, 2012)

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (May 11, 2012)

Dafuq did I just read?





Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## LordManhattan (May 11, 2012)




----------



## mrrick (May 11, 2012)

*signed


----------



## boborone (May 11, 2012)

mrrick said:


> *signed

Click to collapse



EPIIIIIIIIIC

dude I want that skateboard


----------



## M_T_M (May 11, 2012)

Posum Kingdom Lake is the place to go then 
Plenty of trees 


boborone said:


> EPIIIIIIIIIC
> 
> dude I want that skateboard

Click to collapse





Pfft....haters gonna hate!


----------



## LordManhattan (May 11, 2012)

mrrick said:


> *signed

Click to collapse



How much do you think the owner weighs? 1 metric ton?


----------



## boborone (May 12, 2012)

M_T_M said:


> Posum Kingdom Lake is the place to go then
> *they had*Plenty of trees
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



ftfy


----------



## husam666 (May 12, 2012)




----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (May 12, 2012)

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## liqwidzero (May 12, 2012)

Sent from my ADR6425LVW using XDA


----------



## jaszek (May 12, 2012)

WTF is this? And they are both started on the same day. Why don't the mods join them?


Also I'm pretty sure I know my rooted (check spelling)


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (May 12, 2012)

jaszek said:


> WTF is this? And they are both started on the same day. Why don't the mods join them?
> 
> 
> Also I'm pretty sure I know my rooted (check spelling)

Click to collapse



I noticed that too

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## boborone (May 12, 2012)

jaszek said:


> WTF is this? And they are both started on the same day. Why don't the mods join them?
> 
> 
> Also I'm pretty sure I know my rooted (check spelling)

Click to collapse



I think they are getting moved agian to OT. I didn't thingk they were funny in the device forums and they sure as hell aint funny here. Just dumb. You might be a noob if you ........ is how they should be.

---------- Post added at 12:51 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:50 AM ----------




TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Sent from my coffee pot.

Click to collapse



Can anybody read this? I liek the back to the future movies but can't read it.


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (May 12, 2012)

boborone said:


> I think they are getting moved agian to OT. I didn't thingk they were funny in the device forums and they sure as hell aint funny here. Just dumb. You might be a noob if you ........ is how they should be.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 12:51 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:50 AM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I can read it...even on my phone.  

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## DonDizzurp (May 12, 2012)




----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (May 12, 2012)

grimey01 said:


>

Click to collapse



Only on Sunset Blvd haha

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## swiss420 (May 12, 2012)

boborone said:


> Can anybody read this? I liek the back to the future movies but can't read it.

Click to collapse





TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> I can read it...even on my phone.
> 
> Sent from my coffee pot.

Click to collapse




Very precise and helpfull Answear.  Love the details about even being able to read it on the phone. I guess the only thing more you could have done was test on which devices it can not be read. But that might be considered a overkill. Afterall he now knows he needs to go to a Optometrist if he ever wants to find out what is written. lol 

You could always consult the online Optometrist. Dr. Google will now see you.


----------



## DonDizzurp (May 12, 2012)




----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (May 12, 2012)

swiss420 said:


> Very precise and helpfull Answear.  Love the details about even being able to read it on the phone. I guess the only thing more you could have done was test on which devices it can not be read. But that might be considered a overkill. Afterall he now knows he needs to go to a Optometrist if he ever wants to find out what is written. lol

Click to collapse



Everyone's a smartass.  Way to go.

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (May 12, 2012)

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (May 12, 2012)

Cellphone pic I took at work today...some bees






Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## swiss420 (May 12, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Everyone's a smartass.  Way to go.
> 
> Sent from my coffee pot.

Click to collapse



Now if only our brains would be smarter then our asses.


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (May 12, 2012)

swiss420 said:


> Now if only our brains would be smarter then our asses.

Click to collapse








Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## coolsandie (May 12, 2012)

---


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (May 12, 2012)

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (May 12, 2012)

coolsandie said:


> ---

Click to collapse



Gotta admit...I tried, and I see Owen Wilson.  But it was ruined by a brief image of Harry Potter.

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## coolsandie (May 12, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Gotta admit...I tried, and I see Owen Wilson.
> 
> Sent from my coffee pot.

Click to collapse



Maybe keeping distance from monitor would do the trick too.


----------



## vanessaem (May 12, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Sent from my coffee pot.

Click to collapse




All they have to do is repaint it, no?


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (May 12, 2012)

coolsandie said:


> Maybe keeping distance from monitor would do the trick too.

Click to collapse



Edited my post...and I'm on my phone, not my PC.

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (May 12, 2012)

vanessaem said:


> All they have to do is repaint it, no?

Click to collapse



In theory.  But the distance from point of theft to paint shop might be suspicious....unless you load into a semi, smoky and the bandit style.

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## conantroutman (May 12, 2012)

vanessaem said:


> All they have to do is repaint it, no?

Click to collapse



Good luck actually breaking in and driving it to a garage without succumbing to the urge to claw out your own eyeballs.... 

Sent From My Fingers To Your Face.....


----------



## xaccers (May 12, 2012)

boborone said:


> Can anybody read this? I liek the back to the future movies but can't read it.

Click to collapse



Get your eyes lasered man! It's cool, not only can I see, but since having them done, now when I get angry I shoot lasers out my eyes!
Anyway, for those who need to go to Specsavers:

I'm Tom Wilson. I was in all three "Back To The Future"
movies. Michael J. Fox is nice. I'm not in close
contact with him. Christopher Lloyd is nice. He is a
very shy man. Crispin Glover is unusual, but not as
unusual as he sometimes presents himself. We got along
nicely. Lea Thompson is nice. Eric Stoltz originally
played Marty, but was fired fue to performance issues.
The first movie was shot in 1984 and '85. The squels
were shot "back to back," never before attempted by a
movie studio. The hoverboards didn't really fly, we
were hanging by wires from a crane. The manure was made
of peat moss, cork, dirt, and a food agent that made it
sticky. The Delorean was an inferior automobile, and
nearly impossible for a person of normal size like
myself to enter and exit. There are many tiny plot
points hidden in the movies, but I don't know what they
are. Among many improvisations on the set, I coined the
term "butthead," as well as "Make like a tree, and get 
out of here." The third movie was my favorite, since I
got to learn western skills like riding, roping, quick
draw, and shooting a six-shooter, a great adventure for
a guy from Philadelphia. I hold my co-workers in the 
best light, but have no idea what any of them are doing
right now. Steven Spielberg was the executive producer
of the movie, but Robert Zemackis directed it. Nobody
had any idea that the movies would become a cultural
touchstone, but the themes of friendship and adventure
moved the audience so powerfully that I felt the need
to create this postcard as a time-saver. It was the
first movie I acted in, if you don't count being killed
in the Kung-Fu movie "Ninja Turf." Love is more
important than material possessions. I made less money
than you think. I don't talk about the movies much
because I'm busy with standup comedy and music
performances. Those performances aren't near the
magnitude of the movies, but I find them enjoyable and
satisfying, so that's the area of my concentration.
I've performed on "The Tonight Show" with both Johnny 
Carson and Jay Leno, but not at the same time. I'm
please and proud of my acting credits, listed at
www.imdb.com. I'm a painter as well. You can contact me
at www.tomwilsonusa.com. Thank you and God bless you.


----------



## vanessaem (May 12, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> In theory.  But the distance from point of theft to paint shop might be suspicious....unless you load into a semi, smoky and the bandit style.
> 
> Sent from my coffee pot.

Click to collapse





conantroutman said:


> Good luck actually breaking in and driving it to a garage without succumbing to the urge to claw out your own eyeballs....
> 
> Sent From My Fingers To Your Face.....

Click to collapse




If thieves really want it, they'll take it regardless. You'd be surprised. Especially a highly priced and prized item as that and no matter what's painted on it. A body shop can fix all of that.


----------



## vanessaem (May 12, 2012)




----------



## husam666 (May 12, 2012)




----------



## conantroutman (May 12, 2012)

husam666 said:


>

Click to collapse


----------



## mrrick (May 12, 2012)

In the Ukraine somewhere.. 

















*signed


----------



## coolsandie (May 12, 2012)




----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (May 12, 2012)

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## coolsandie (May 12, 2012)

*Believe it or not, its a painting!*






Ref : http://www.teresa-elliott.com/#home


----------



## boborone (May 12, 2012)

xaccers said:


> Get your eyes lasered man! It's cool, not only can I see, but since having them done, now when I get angry I shoot lasers out my eyes!
> Anyway, for those who need to go to Specsavers:
> 
> I'm Tom Wilson. I was in all three "Back To The Future"
> ...

Click to collapse



Thanks. It still tool me a while to read it. My mom is an optomitrist. My eyes get checked once a year. But I think the problem was my dislexia kicking in. No paragraphs and lots of tiny lines, I kept getting it all mixed up. But thanks again. I out of thanks, sorry.


----------



## conantroutman (May 12, 2012)

Just cleaned a years worth of pocket crap out of my phones headphone socket....
This wasn't even half of it.... 







Also, this.... 





I also don't usually insert extra full stops into a meme either but in this case I.Do. 

Sent from my Xoom using XDA Premium HD app


----------



## mrrick (May 12, 2012)

*signed


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (May 12, 2012)

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## boborone (May 12, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Sent from my coffee pot.

Click to collapse



What movie was that? That was a great one I remember that


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (May 12, 2012)

boborone said:


> What movie was that? That was a great one I remember that

Click to collapse



National Lampoons Vacation.

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## vanessaem (May 12, 2012)




----------



## boborone (May 12, 2012)

vanessaem said:


>

Click to collapse



Nagasaki wasn't hit by the earthquake

http://www.snopes.com/photos/architecture/nagasaki.asp


----------



## mrrick (May 12, 2012)

*signed


----------



## mrrick (May 12, 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oDubUuplR5g&sns=em 

*signed


----------



## Babydollll (May 12, 2012)

*quart container of beer*

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk


----------



## vanessaem (May 12, 2012)

boborone said:


> Nagasaki wasn't hit by the earthquake
> 
> http://www.snopes.com/photos/architecture/nagasaki.asp

Click to collapse




I'm just posting the pic. Sorry I didn't check it for accuracy.


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (May 12, 2012)

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## boborone (May 12, 2012)

vanessaem said:


> I'm just posting the pic. Sorry I didn't check it for accuracy.

Click to collapse



Wasn't a jab at you personally.  Just that I know that Nagasaki is on the west side and the tsunami hit the east. Looked it up and found that link. Just passing it on.


----------



## husam666 (May 12, 2012)

mrrick said:


> *signed

Click to collapse


----------



## op-war (May 13, 2012)

XD


----------



## vanessaem (May 13, 2012)

boborone said:


> Wasn't a jab at you personally.  Just that I know that Nagasaki is on the west side and the tsunami hit the east. Looked it up and found that link. Just passing it on.

Click to collapse




Thank you sir.


----------



## boborone (May 13, 2012)

op-war said:


> XD

Click to collapse



Am I the only one who can't see the pic? Even opened the url up and got 404 Not Found. But the guy has 2 thanks for the post


----------



## mrrick (May 13, 2012)

boborone said:


> Am I the only one who can't see the pic? Even opened the url up and got 404 Not Found. But the guy has 2 thanks for the post

Click to collapse



No see on my end either.. 

*Mod edit:* Inappropriate.jpg

huh? 

*signed


----------



## boborone (May 13, 2012)

haha, reminds me the all girls school in South Carolina that has corn husker dance and social. No guys allowed so they don't have a prom, but they husk corn to make up for it. :/


----------



## mrrick (May 13, 2012)

boborone said:


> haha, reminds me the all girls school in South Carolina that has corn husker dance and social. No guys allowed so they don't have a prom, but they husk corn to make up for it. :/

Click to collapse



Ha.. Very interesting. Or sad.. Not sure. 

*signed


----------



## boborone (May 13, 2012)

mrrick said:


> Ha.. Very interesting. Or sad.. Not sure.
> 
> *signed

Click to collapse



I've tried searching for it, but dam near all I get are links for the SC playing the Nebraska Corn Huskers


----------



## mrrick (May 13, 2012)

*signed


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (May 13, 2012)

boborone said:


> Am I the only one who can't see the pic? Even opened the url up and got 404 Not Found. But the guy has 2 thanks for the post

Click to collapse



"Thanks for nuthin"?

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## boborone (May 13, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> "Thanks for nuthin"?
> 
> Sent from my coffee pot.

Click to collapse



I did a search for "possibly"

this came up


----------



## mrrick (May 13, 2012)

*signed


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (May 13, 2012)

boborone said:


> I did a search for "possibly"
> 
> this came up

Click to collapse



LOL brilliant.

My quote would have been "he was an alcoholic?" 
"No, he was hit by a Guiness truck"
Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## mrrick (May 13, 2012)

*signed


----------



## boborone (May 13, 2012)

mrrick said:


> *signed

Click to collapse



wth, send one of those my way

also, greatest candy since microwaved starburst


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (May 13, 2012)

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## boborone (May 13, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Sent from my coffee pot.

Click to collapse



Sorry, you are limited to 8 thanks per day

Awwwwwsome!


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (May 13, 2012)

boborone said:


> Sorry, you are limited to 8 thanks per day
> 
> Awwwwwsome!

Click to collapse



I've seen that guy!...that's Balboa Park in San Diego. I got married behind that building.  Beautiful place.

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## boborone (May 13, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> I've seen that guy!...that's Balboa Park in San Diego. I got married behind that building.  Beautiful place.
> 
> Sent from my coffee pot.

Click to collapse



hahaha wow


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (May 13, 2012)

boborone said:


> hahaha wow

Click to collapse



Yeah...that guy plays Hendrix, Pink Floyd and some newer stuff too.


Another unfortunate tattoo...




Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (May 13, 2012)

m1l4droid said:


> Mrs. Doubtfire?

Click to collapse



Yeah

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (May 13, 2012)

Runaways photobomb.





Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## conantroutman (May 13, 2012)

Sent from my Xoom using XDA Premium HD app


----------



## sleepijs_ (May 13, 2012)




----------



## conantroutman (May 13, 2012)

m1l4droid said:


> You idiot aliens don't exist!

Click to collapse



Liar, ET. that is all

Sent from my Xoom using XDA Premium HD app


----------



## sleepijs_ (May 13, 2012)

m1l4droid said:


> You idiot aliens don't exist!

Click to collapse




What about my neighbor - he sure looks like one


----------



## lamborg (May 13, 2012)




----------



## sleepijs_ (May 13, 2012)

*;(​*


----------



## conantroutman (May 13, 2012)

If aliens don't exist then explain this....






Sent from my Xoom using XDA Premium HD app


----------



## coolsandie (May 13, 2012)




----------



## Archer (May 13, 2012)




----------



## CoolBoy323 (May 13, 2012)




----------



## mrrick (May 13, 2012)

*signed


----------



## mrrick (May 13, 2012)

*signed


----------



## LordManhattan (May 13, 2012)

Where i am at the moment. Photo taken with my Note.


----------



## KennyJoe69 (May 13, 2012)

Sent from my ADR6400L using XDA


----------



## mrrick (May 13, 2012)

LordManhattan said:


> Where i am at the moment. Photo taken with my Note.

Click to collapse



You should be doing the captain Morgan pose next to the captain Morgan boat. 

*signed


----------



## LordManhattan (May 13, 2012)

Yeah, and with a bottle of Captain Morgan too  Don't drink that stuff kids, it will kill you. Which it almost did to me


----------



## mrrick (May 13, 2012)

*signed


----------



## LordManhattan (May 13, 2012)

Looking good there Rick!


----------



## xaccers (May 13, 2012)

conantroutman said:


> If aliens don't exist then explain this....
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Evaporated flammable candle wax.
Now, please look at this light right here...


----------



## conantroutman (May 13, 2012)

xaccers said:


> Evaporated flammable candle wax.
> Now, please look at this light right here...

Click to collapse








Sent From My Fingers To Your Face.....


----------



## mrrick (May 13, 2012)

*signed


----------



## LordManhattan (May 13, 2012)

mrrick said:


> *signed

Click to collapse



...for now. 

*Insert evil laugh*


----------



## husam666 (May 13, 2012)

Archer said:


>

Click to collapse



lol I love C&H, I was about to post it, but you were faster


----------



## mrrick (May 14, 2012)

*signed


----------



## boborone (May 14, 2012)

My cousin just posted this on facebook of her kid






So freakin hilarious haha


----------



## mrrick (May 14, 2012)

boborone said:


> My cousin just posted this on facebook of her kid
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



 Classic  









*signed


----------



## NotATreoFan (May 14, 2012)

R.I.P Dominoe (2003-2012)


----------



## boborone (May 14, 2012)

NotATreoFan said:


> R.I.P Dominoe (2003-2012)

Click to collapse



Sorry to hear about that man. 

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1540495
Feel free to add him to the bank.

---------- Post added at 08:24 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:21 PM ----------


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (May 14, 2012)

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## Nezys (May 14, 2012)

My hero..the history of Juventus F.C

Alex Del Piero..
Thanks Captain :'D






Inviato dal mio Galaxy S...uper Sayan usando Tapatalk-2.


----------



## mrrick (May 14, 2012)

*signed


----------



## tallyforeman (May 14, 2012)

mrrick said:


> You should be doing the captain Morgan pose next to the captain Morgan boat.
> 
> *signed

Click to collapse




Not next to the boat but............


----------



## mrrick (May 14, 2012)

tallyforeman said:


> Not next to the boat but............

Click to collapse



Fantastic!  

That truck is a beast... Dayum 








*signed


----------



## lamborg (May 14, 2012)




----------



## M_T_M (May 14, 2012)

you wish!!! 
If you owned that tower you will not have to "purchase" your apks via your "legal" venues 


m1l4droid said:


> Just a pic I took of Milad Tower. Yes, it's mine.

Click to collapse


----------



## orb3000 (May 14, 2012)




----------



## dexter93 (May 14, 2012)

m1l4droid said:


> If I owned that tower I'd own the people who make those apps. And also XDA. And CyanogenMod. Maybe more.

Click to collapse



Please MTM. Edit that 

Sent from my HTC Sensation using XDA


----------



## husam666 (May 14, 2012)

orb3000 said:


>

Click to collapse



wrong thread


----------



## conantroutman (May 14, 2012)

Pork belly is in my belly.  I call bellyception.  

Sent From My Fingers To Your Face.....


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (May 14, 2012)

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## SimonTS (May 14, 2012)

*Saints FC made a slight mistake with an advert*






I, for one, would love to...


----------



## sleepijs_ (May 14, 2012)




----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (May 14, 2012)

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## conantroutman (May 14, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Sent from my coffee pot.

Click to collapse



Is that jas???  

Sent from my Xoom using XDA Premium HD app


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (May 14, 2012)

conantroutman said:


> Is that jas???
> 
> Sent from my Xoom using XDA Premium HD app

Click to collapse



Doh!


Can't be though...it would have to be shot in black & white with dimmer lighting. 

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## Sine. (May 14, 2012)

New XDA feature in Gnex fora, soon for the others?


----------



## mrrick (May 15, 2012)

*signed


----------



## conantroutman (May 15, 2012)

Sine. said:


> New XDA feature in Gnex fora, soon for the others?

Click to collapse



It's been there for ages, being tested. Not sure when (or if) it will roll out to all forums.

Now get back off topic 

Sent from my Xoom using XDA Premium HD app


----------



## dexter93 (May 15, 2012)

conantroutman said:


> It's been there for ages, being tested. Not sure when (or if) it will roll out to all forums.
> 
> Now get back off topic
> 
> Sent from my Xoom using XDA Premium HD app

Click to collapse



Why Gnex? Tests should be done in OT

Sent from my HTC Sensation using XDA


----------



## conantroutman (May 15, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> Why Gnex? Tests should be done in OT
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation using XDA

Click to collapse



Ha, if there was a downvote feature in here all the mods except myself, M_T_M and Archer would have this place downvoted into oblivion within minutes

Sent from my Xoom using XDA Premium HD app


----------



## husam666 (May 15, 2012)

conantroutman said:


> Ha, if there was a downvote feature in here all the mods except myself, M_T_M and Archer would have this place downvoted into oblivion within minutes
> 
> Sent from my Xoom using XDA Premium HD app

Click to collapse



challenge accepted 

dew it


----------



## dexter93 (May 15, 2012)

conantroutman said:


> Ha, if there was a downvote feature in here all the mods except myself, M_T_M and Archer would have this place downvoted into oblivion within minutes
> 
> Sent from my Xoom using XDA Premium HD app

Click to collapse



Lies... 
Where's my RD status ctm? And why aren't you on irc lately? 

Sent from my HTC Sensation using XDA


----------



## conantroutman (May 15, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> Lies...
> Where's my RD status ctm? And why aren't you on irc lately?
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation using XDA

Click to collapse



I take it you actually applied?  if so, just be patient those guys have a metric ****ton of applications to go through...
And I only get on irc when I have free time, which isn't all that often..  (despite what you might think considering the amount of time I spend in here)

Sent from my Xoom using XDA Premium HD app


----------



## dexter93 (May 15, 2012)

conantroutman said:


> I take it you actually applied?  if so, just be patient those guys have a metric ****ton of applications to go through...
> And I only get on irc when I have free time, which isn't all that often..  (despite what you might think considering the amount of time I spend in here)
> 
> Sent from my Xoom using XDA Premium HD app

Click to collapse



I keep forgetting that I have to apply. Are the applications still open? 
Just make sure you come in once in a while. The ot  channel is pretty dead 

Sent from my HTC Sensation


----------



## Archer (May 15, 2012)

conantroutman said:


> I take it you actually applied?  if so, just be patient those guys have a metric ****ton of applications to go through...

Click to collapse



Do I detect a Deb Morgan fan in our midst?


----------



## dexter93 (May 15, 2012)

Archer said:


> Do I detect a Deb Morgan fan in our midst?

Click to collapse



Archer! How are you? I've totally lost you 

Sent from my HTC Sensation


----------



## Archer (May 15, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> Archer! How are you? I've totally lost you
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation

Click to collapse



I'm alright mate, but the senior mods hold a tight leash.  They only let me out for a few minutes at a time.


----------



## dexter93 (May 15, 2012)

Archer said:


> I'm alright mate, but the senior mods hold a tight leash.  They only let me out for a few minutes at a time.

Click to collapse



Is it Mtm? I could take care of that... 

Sent from my HTC Sensation


----------



## Archer (May 15, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> Is it Mtm? I could take care of that...
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation

Click to collapse



I can't tell you who it is.... he may be watching 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## dexter93 (May 15, 2012)

Archer said:


> I can't tell you who it is.... he may be watching
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse




Aww ... unlucky. Well, take care. And if you see that that particular sm is too strict, break the leash 


Sent from my HTC Sensation


----------



## boborone (May 15, 2012)

Archer said:


> I can't tell you who it is.... he may be watching
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



So, who is your mentor?


----------



## BeardedB (May 15, 2012)

Bump

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (May 15, 2012)

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## BeardedB (May 15, 2012)

Bump

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## boborone (May 15, 2012)

* iTouched Epic


----------



## M_T_M (May 15, 2012)

*/adds him to the black list 



dexter93 said:


> Is it Mtm? I could take care of that...
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation

Click to collapse





Pfft....haters gonna hate


----------



## mrrick (May 15, 2012)

*signed


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (May 15, 2012)

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## mrrick (May 15, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Sent from my coffee pot.

Click to collapse



Holy hell that's funny!   
Thanks

*signed


----------



## MissionImprobable (May 15, 2012)

Everyone knows real thugs use android.


----------



## coolsandie (May 15, 2012)

*Girls Rulzz !! *


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (May 15, 2012)

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (May 15, 2012)

Anyone remember these?





Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## conantroutman (May 15, 2012)

Archer said:


> Do I detect a Deb Morgan fan in our midst?

Click to collapse



Ahhh so that's where it's from.... 
Knew I'd subconsciously picked it up from somewhere. Truth be told I think I actually heard another SM use the expression recently too... 

Now quit slacking and get back to work.  

Sent From My Fingers To Your Face.....


----------



## Archer (May 15, 2012)

conantroutman said:


> Ahhh so that's where it's from....
> Knew I'd subconsciously picked it up from somewhere. Truth be told I think I actually heard another SM use the expression recently too...
> 
> Now quit slacking and get back to work.
> ...

Click to collapse


----------



## KennyJoe69 (May 15, 2012)

Sent from my ADR6400L using XDA


----------



## tallyforeman (May 15, 2012)




----------



## Sine. (May 15, 2012)

@CTM : thx for your answer, didn't noticed that before.


----------



## mrrick (May 15, 2012)

*signed


----------



## boborone (May 15, 2012)

mrrick said:


> *signed

Click to collapse



Haha, I used to do that work. Looks real crazy like what the hell is that?! But really, that's a spot probably used for testing. Test out the guns and nozzles to make sure all is working properly. You can even see a few stripes where is't solid on one side, but sketchy and jagged on the other. Had gunk built up in the nozzle.


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (May 15, 2012)

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (May 15, 2012)

m1l4droid said:


> This is always the case with drummers.

Click to collapse



Screw you 

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (May 15, 2012)

m1l4droid said:


> Why? I'm on your side! I mean, drummers are always underappreciated.

Click to collapse



Just playin ...and yeah, I agree, but we secretly get more ass than the guitar players.

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## boborone (May 15, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Just playin ...and yeah, I agree, but we secretly get more ass than the guitar players.
> 
> Sent from my coffee pot.

Click to collapse


----------



## boborone (May 15, 2012)

Just dawned on me what makes you an adult. Eating cereal from a glass instead of a bowl. 

* iTouched Epic


----------



## vanessaem (May 15, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Sent from my coffee pot.

Click to collapse




When will Ringo get the respect he deserves? 





boborone said:


> Just dawned on me what makes you an adult. Eating cereal from a glass instead of a bowl.
> 
> * iTouched Epic

Click to collapse




Even if it is Fruity Pebbles.


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (May 15, 2012)

boborone said:


>

Click to collapse



If you must know...





Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## boborone (May 15, 2012)

vanessaem said:


> When will Ringo get the respect he deserves?
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



They taste soooooo good. Kids nowadays don't even know what the Flinstones are. But speaking of cereal, check this out.

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=951328


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (May 15, 2012)

boborone said:


> They taste soooooo good. Kids nowadays don't even know what the Flinstones are. But speaking of cereal, check this out.
> 
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=951328

Click to collapse



Boo friggin' Berry ftw.

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## vanessaem (May 15, 2012)

boborone said:


> They taste soooooo good. Kids nowadays don't even know what the Flinstones are. But speaking of cereal, check this out.
> 
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=951328

Click to collapse




Yeah, I'm getting sick and tired of people hating on my Fruity Pebbles. Talking about I'm too old for them and stuff. 

Even though...I have no idea what those flakes are made out of.


----------



## conantroutman (May 15, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Just playin ...and yeah, I agree, but we secretly get more ass than the guitar players.
> 
> Sent from my coffee pot.

Click to collapse



I can't make the joke I want to because I'm mod and it would set a bad example....   fml

So I'll just say that it had something to do with nipples and trying to turn them up to 11....

Sent From My Fingers To Your Face.....


----------



## boborone (May 15, 2012)

vanessaem said:


> Yeah, I'm getting sick and tired of people hating on my Fruity Pebbles. Talking about I'm too old for them and stuff.
> 
> Even though...I have no idea what those flakes are made out of.

Click to collapse



Corn Flakes? Do you know the story behind those? They started cold cereal. I can't remember the movie name and couldn't find it on a search, but a movie came out in the 90's about it, docudrama type flick. But the story is pretty interesting if you want to find the story of where cold cereal came from.

---------- Post added at 12:44 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:42 PM ----------




conantroutman said:


> I can't make the joke I want to because I'm mod and it would set a bad example....   fml
> 
> So I'll just say that it had something to do with nipples and trying to turn them up to 11....
> 
> Sent From My Fingers To Your Face.....

Click to collapse


----------



## vanessaem (May 15, 2012)

boborone said:


> Corn Flakes? Do you know the story behind those? They started cold cereal. I can't remember the movie name and couldn't find it on a search, but a movie came out in the 90's about it, docudrama type flick. But the story is pretty interesting if you want to find the story of where cold cereal came from.

Click to collapse




I saw that movie. It had Matthew Broderick, Bridget Fonda, Dana Carvey and Anthony Hopkins. Don't ask me the name of it though. I just remember the actors...lol.
I did see a documentary about the story of Kellogg's as well. Corn Flakes was supposed to be a health food but today's version, I'm not sure if it's true to the original that's why I said I'm not sure what they were made of...lol.


----------



## boborone (May 15, 2012)

vanessaem said:


> I saw that movie. It had Matthew Broderick, Bridget Fonda, Dana Carvey and Anthony Hopkins. Don't ask me the name of it though. I just remember the actors...lol.
> I did see a documentary about the story of Kellogg's as well. Corn Flakes was supposed to be a health food but today's version, I'm not sure if it's true to the original that's why I said I'm not sure what they were made of...lol.

Click to collapse



For "grown up" cereal, you can't beat Post's Great Grain. Expensive, but dayum they are good!

http://www.postfoods.com/cereals/post_greatgrains/






edit:

And how do you remember all those actors in an old movie like that? haha


----------



## BeerChameleon (May 15, 2012)

boborone said:


> For "grown up" cereal, you can't beat Post's Great Grain. Expensive, but dayum they are good!
> 
> http://www.postfoods.com/cereals/post_greatgrains/
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Cap'n Crunch is where its at 


I wish good cereal wasn't so damn expensive


----------



## boborone (May 15, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> Cap'n Crunch is where its at
> 
> 
> I wish good cereal wasn't so damn expensive

Click to collapse



that stuff has a waxy taste and leaves a film in your mouth, sticks to the roof of your mouth real bad

Just let it sit in the bowl for a while and you see it there too, nasty.


----------



## vanessaem (May 15, 2012)

boborone said:


> For "grown up" cereal, you can't beat Post's Great Grain. Expensive, but dayum they are good!
> 
> *edit:
> 
> And how do you remember all those actors in an old movie like that? haha*

Click to collapse




I have no idea and the things I should remember, I don't. 


This cereal is nice as well:


----------



## BeerChameleon (May 15, 2012)

boborone said:


> that stuff has a waxy taste and leaves a film in your mouth, sticks to the roof of your mouth real bad
> 
> Just let it sit in the bowl for a while and you see it there too, nasty.

Click to collapse



doesn't stick to mine, 

Maybe cause i eat it so fast


----------



## plegdroid (May 15, 2012)

vanessaem said:


> When will Ringo get the respect he deserves?
> 
> Ringo did get respect, he got a full tv series out of it.

Click to collapse


----------



## vanessaem (May 15, 2012)

plegdroid said:


> Ringo did get respect, he got a full tv series out or it.

Click to collapse




I don't he's been revered like the other three though.


----------



## plegdroid (May 15, 2012)

yet more respect  to me he will always be the voice of Thomas 

Pierce Brosnon, PAH!


----------



## vanessaem (May 15, 2012)

plegdroid said:


> yet more respect  to me he will always be the voice of Thomas
> 
> Pierce Brosnon, PAH!

Click to collapse




But that was it though...lol.


----------



## M_T_M (May 15, 2012)

vanessaem said:


> But that was it though...lol.

Click to collapse



he also stared on this great film
Love this movie!!!! 
http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0082146/


----------



## boborone (May 15, 2012)

That's cause George Harrison kicked butt


----------



## husam666 (May 15, 2012)

boborone said:


> For "grown up" cereal, you can't beat Post's Great Grain. Expensive, but dayum they are good!
> 
> http://www.postfoods.com/cereals/post_greatgrains/
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



the name of that thing just made me think: Poor twitchy


----------



## plegdroid (May 15, 2012)

boborone said:


> That's cause George Harrison kicked butt

Click to collapse



but not like chuck


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (May 15, 2012)

M_T_M said:


> he also stared on this great film
> Love this movie!!!!
> http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0082146/

Click to collapse



Absolutely a fun movie

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## jaszek (May 15, 2012)




----------



## Archer (May 15, 2012)

I don't get the Ringo stuff you lot are spouting.  He'll go down in history for writing one of the greatest Bond themes ever!

Live and let die.  Pffff.


----------



## conantroutman (May 15, 2012)

Archer said:


> I don't get the Ringo stuff you lot are spouting.  He'll go down in history for writing one of the greatest Bond themes ever!
> 
> Live and let die.  Pffff.

Click to collapse



Wasn't he also Thomas the tank engine too???  

Edit, narrated it. Thanks google. 

Sent From My Fingers To Your Face.....


----------



## Archer (May 15, 2012)

conantroutman said:


> Wasn't he also Thomas the tank engine too???
> 
> Edit, narrated it. Thanks google.
> 
> Sent From My Fingers To Your Face.....

Click to collapse



No, I think he actually was Thomas the tank engine, not just the narrator.  It's not something you can just do part time - it's a life choice.


----------



## mrrick (May 15, 2012)

*signed


----------



## iok1 (May 15, 2012)

mrrick said:


> *signed

Click to collapse



That reminds me of when i glitched out the Sims 3 and a sim swimmed in grass lol he drowned XD

Sent from my GT-S5660


----------



## NotATreoFan (May 15, 2012)

This is what I eat for breakfast every morning:






http://www.hodgsonmillstore.com/en/...-with-Flaxseed-Soy/71518-01044-001_Group.aspx


----------



## vanessaem (May 15, 2012)

NotATreoFan said:


> This is what I eat for breakfast every morning:
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse




So you order that online because I don't remember seeing that in a store?


----------



## boborone (May 15, 2012)

NotATreoFan said:


> This is what I eat for breakfast every morning:
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Looks good, too bad they don't sell that down here. 

I'll trade you some of that and this truck for some Dr Pepper


----------



## NotATreoFan (May 15, 2012)

vanessaem said:


> So you order that online because I don't remember seeing that in a store?

Click to collapse



I can get it in Shop Rite's in NJ. Usually around $1.69/box.



boborone said:


> Looks good, too bad they don't sell that down here.

Click to collapse



Actually, if you call them on the phone, they will tell you who carries it locally. My mom found that Albertson's carries it near her in Florida, but the fancy organic places don't.


----------



## vanessaem (May 15, 2012)

NotATreoFan said:


> I can get it in Shop Rite's in NJ. Usually around $1.69/box.
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, if you call them on the phone, they will tell you who carries it locally. My mom found that Albertson's carries it near her in Florida, but the fancy organic places don't.

Click to collapse




Great price and surprising for a healthy cereal. 

I would think a place like Whole Foods would have it also. They probably wouldn't be selling it at $1.69/box though.


----------



## EggosEvo (May 16, 2012)

This is true... 

Sent from my SPH-D710 using XDA


----------



## mrrick (May 16, 2012)

*signed


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (May 16, 2012)

mrrick said:


> *signed

Click to collapse



Crazy true. 

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (May 16, 2012)

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## mrrick (May 16, 2012)

*signed


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (May 16, 2012)

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## jaszek (May 16, 2012)




----------



## mendoozer666 (May 16, 2012)

vanessaem said:


> I saw that movie. It had Matthew Broderick, Bridget Fonda, Dana Carvey and Anthony Hopkins. Don't ask me the name of it though. I just remember the actors...lol.
> I did see a documentary about the story of Kellogg's as well. Corn Flakes was supposed to be a health food but today's version, I'm not sure if it's true to the original that's why I said I'm not sure what they were made of...lol.

Click to collapse



Road to Wellville. It was a good book too. Trippy olden times people. :what:



sent from my Ascend2, but transmitted from my brain. ;p


----------



## jaszek (May 16, 2012)

---------- Post added at 11:51 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:33 PM ----------


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (May 16, 2012)

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## MissionImprobable (May 16, 2012)

A little something special for all of you who will be fapping shortly:


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (May 16, 2012)

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (May 16, 2012)

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## husam666 (May 16, 2012)




----------



## Archer (May 16, 2012)

husam666 said:


>

Click to collapse


----------



## mrrick (May 16, 2012)

Looks like troubles a brewin'
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*signed


----------



## Hayden18 (May 16, 2012)

Sent From My Sexy Xperia Arc


----------



## orb3000 (May 16, 2012)




----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (May 16, 2012)

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## BeerChameleon (May 16, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Sent from my coffee pot.

Click to collapse



Its a trick 

Another truck is towing that truck


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (May 16, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> Its a trick
> 
> Another truck is towing that truck

Click to collapse



Ya think? LOL...I took the picture a few years ago...just thought I'd share :thumbup:

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## jaszek (May 16, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> Its a trick

Click to collapse



It's not a trick. It's a truck, about to have a head on collision with you.


----------



## BeerChameleon (May 16, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Ya think? LOL...I took the picture a few years ago...just thought I'd share :thumbup:
> 
> Sent from my coffee pot.

Click to collapse



I think i saw another picture from someone else that actually shows the sideview


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (May 16, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> I think i saw another picture from someone else that actually shows the sideview

Click to collapse



I've seen it too.  I should have done that...Ahh well.

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (May 16, 2012)

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## BeerChameleon (May 16, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Sent from my coffee pot.

Click to collapse



BAHAAHAHHAHAH 

LMAO

I never noticed that in that movie LOL 

---------- Post added at 10:59 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:41 AM ----------




TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Sent from my coffee pot.

Click to collapse



This is going to 9gag, see if we can get it to trending 

---------- Post added at 11:02 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:59 AM ----------

Vote this pic UP to trending PEOPLE!!!!! 

http://9gag.com/gag/4192709

---------- Post added at 11:12 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:02 AM ----------

Its failing 

-5 

Oh well


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (May 16, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> BAHAAHAHHAHAH
> 
> LMAO
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I just figured out why.....its already on 9gag...and its trending.  Dammit!  Thought I found a gem there...Ahh well...

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## BeerChameleon (May 16, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> I just figured out why.....its already on 9gag...and its trending.  Dammit!  Thought I found a gem there...Ahh well...
> 
> Sent from my coffee pot.

Click to collapse



well i didn't see it when i googled the image on 9gag i saw it on other sites tho, ill take it down 

EDIT: Deleted, too bad someone posted it first, it would of made it to trending


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (May 16, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> well i didn't see it when i googled the image on 9gag i saw it on other sites tho, ill take it down

Click to collapse



Google is weird like that.  I was searching for something totally unrelated when I found it.

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (May 16, 2012)

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## Sine. (May 16, 2012)




----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (May 16, 2012)

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## MissionImprobable (May 16, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Sent from my coffee pot.

Click to collapse



Pretty sure that candy store is run by Bain Capital.


----------



## iok1 (May 16, 2012)

husam666 said:


>

Click to collapse



Can't see 

Edit: can see now 

Sent from my HTC Optimus Ray S


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (May 16, 2012)

MissionImprobable said:


> Pretty sure that candy store is run by Bain Capital.

Click to collapse



Made my day man! Lol

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## ArmorD (May 16, 2012)

husam666 said:


>

Click to collapse



Very hilarious picture indeed!


----------



## mrrick (May 17, 2012)

*signed


----------



## mrrick (May 17, 2012)

??

*signed


----------



## 85gallon (May 17, 2012)

Watered my tomatoes late this afternoon.  all was fine until a few hours later.

Look at this little bastard!!!


----------



## torikorocks (May 17, 2012)

Chipmunk in a gutter pipe is watching you!

Sent from my DROID RAZR using xda premium


----------



## boborone (May 17, 2012)

85gallon said:


> Watered my tomatoes late this afternoon.  all was fine until a few hours later.
> 
> Look at this little bastard!!!

Click to collapse



You growing a salsa garden? I haven't set mine up this year. Probably won't. Eh. Love it though. Onions, tomatoes, cilantro, and jalapenos. Easy as hell, and good as gold in a couple months. And he ain't exactly little. He's fat! You're feeding him too much!


----------



## 85gallon (May 17, 2012)

Yes.  Nothing beats fresh salsa!  Mmmmmmm.

I can guarantee that little bastard won't be back.  His siblings may come around but he won't!


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (May 17, 2012)

I can think of a few ....eh...nevermind...





Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (May 17, 2012)

m1l4droid said:


> WTF...

Click to collapse



I should have finished my initial sentence...

There's been a few users here lately that might need....eh nvm.

Another unfinished sentence...

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## Nutterpc (May 17, 2012)

All I can say to that

ROFL for subliminal message (yes I got what he was hinting )

Sent from my GT-I9210T using xda premium


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (May 17, 2012)

Nutterpc said:


> All I can say to that
> 
> ROFL for subliminal message (yes I got what he was hinting )
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9210T using xda premium

Click to collapse



I dunno...maybe it's the pine-scentedness that offends.

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## Nutterpc (May 17, 2012)

Its always something

Sent from my GT-I9210T using xda premium


----------



## Archer (May 17, 2012)

It would literally be a sin to not post this here...


----------



## Hayden18 (May 17, 2012)

That's pretty good lol

Sent From My Sexy Xperia Arc


----------



## mrrick (May 17, 2012)

*signed


----------



## Hayden18 (May 17, 2012)

Sent From My Sexy Xperia Arc


----------



## Aust S5 (May 17, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> I've seen it too.  I should have done that...Ahh well.
> 
> Sent from my coffee pot.

Click to collapse



Only trouble is you can just make out a Speedo doing looks like about 100 whether that's kmh or mph don't know but at that speed you wouldn't swerve in time if it was coming at you

Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (May 17, 2012)

Aust S5 said:


> Only trouble is you can just make out a Speedo doing looks like about 100 whether that's kmh or mph don't know but at that speed you wouldn't swerve in time if it was coming at you
> 
> Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Plus I was taking the picture, so it's certain I would have died quickly and painlessly.

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## mrrick (May 17, 2012)

*signed


----------



## mrrick (May 17, 2012)

*signed


----------



## Archer (May 17, 2012)




----------



## John McClane (May 17, 2012)

When you start doubting your bank


----------



## 85gallon (May 17, 2012)

Archer said:


>

Click to collapse



Hope there isn't anyone with skittles wearing a hoodie wandering the streets. Lol


----------



## plegdroid (May 17, 2012)

WGP comes to Manchester


----------



## orb3000 (May 17, 2012)




----------



## plegdroid (May 17, 2012)

here's one for John..


----------



## LordManhattan (May 17, 2012)

RELAX guys! Don't panic! I'm still here. 

Like.. since you're wondering.. and.. stuff like that.. no? kay.jpg:


----------



## M_T_M (May 17, 2012)

LordManhattan said:


> RELAX guys! Don't panic! I'm still here.
> 
> Like.. since you're wondering.. and.. stuff like that.. no? kay.jpg:

Click to collapse



Troll says wut?


----------



## boborone (May 17, 2012)

http://www.facebook.com/SymphonyCrack


----------



## John McClane (May 17, 2012)




----------



## plegdroid (May 17, 2012)

John McClane said:


>

Click to collapse



I raise you one..


----------



## John McClane (May 17, 2012)

plegdroid said:


> I raise you one..

Click to collapse


----------



## LordManhattan (May 17, 2012)

M_T_M said:


> Troll says wut?

Click to collapse



I'm no troll! You're the Magnificent Troll Man after all. I can't beat that!


----------



## M_T_M (May 17, 2012)

LordManhattan said:


> I'm no troll! You're the Magnificent Troll Man after all. I can't beat that!

Click to collapse


----------



## plegdroid (May 17, 2012)

John McClane said:


>

Click to collapse



that guy looks disappointed he could not join the five man team


----------



## John McClane (May 17, 2012)

plegdroid said:


> that guy looks disappointed he could not join the five man team

Click to collapse










Glad that I made it!


----------



## plegdroid (May 17, 2012)

John McClane said:


> Glad that I made it!

Click to collapse



there's always room for John


----------



## John McClane (May 17, 2012)

plegdroid said:


> there's always room for John

Click to collapse









Yippee Kai Yay


----------



## conantroutman (May 17, 2012)

Sent from my Xoom using XDA Premium HD app


----------



## orb3000 (May 17, 2012)

By shen_ye


----------



## boborone (May 17, 2012)

Last edited by Archer; Today at 04:25 PM.

In off-topic mod trolls you.




conantroutman said:


> snip

Click to collapse


----------



## Woody (May 17, 2012)

conantroutman said:


>

Click to collapse



If Pro is the opposite of Con, then by the same logic. Progress is the opposite of Congress.

Oh and here is another facepalm. Long time reader, few times poster in here. Love this thread.View attachment 1067461


----------



## Archer (May 17, 2012)




----------



## mrrick (May 17, 2012)

*signed


----------



## Sine. (May 17, 2012)




----------



## Hayden18 (May 18, 2012)

Sent From My Sexy Xperia Arc


----------



## vanessaem (May 18, 2012)




----------



## mrrick (May 18, 2012)

*signed


----------



## boborone (May 18, 2012)

mrrick said:


> *signed

Click to collapse



infreakincredible


----------



## orb3000 (May 18, 2012)




----------



## vanessaem (May 18, 2012)

orb3000 said:


>

Click to collapse




Waka waka waka!


----------



## mrrick (May 18, 2012)

*signed


----------



## vanessaem (May 18, 2012)

mrrick said:


> *signed

Click to collapse




That console collection is probably worth a fortune.


----------



## boborone (May 18, 2012)

* iTouched Epic


----------



## NotATreoFan (May 18, 2012)

vanessaem said:


> That console collection is probably worth a fortune.

Click to collapse



I have 95% of them.


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (May 18, 2012)

OK Apple, you made your point.






Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## Mr. Clown (May 18, 2012)

mrrick said:


> *signed

Click to collapse



Envy!!

Sent from my GT-S5360L using xda premium


----------



## jaszek (May 18, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> OK Apple, you made your point.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



They forgot to censor it in the description.


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (May 18, 2012)

jaszek said:


> They forgot to censor it in the description.

Click to collapse



Or the album cover...boneheads.

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## jaszek (May 18, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Or the album cover...boneheads.
> 
> Sent from my coffee pot.

Click to collapse



Well the album cover is an image, so I get that, but they probably have something in place to censor any text that says Jailbreak, but it didnt pick it up there.


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (May 18, 2012)

jaszek said:


> Well the album cover is an image, so I get that, but they probably have something in place to censor any text that says Jailbreak, but it didnt pick it up there.

Click to collapse



True true.

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## 85gallon (May 18, 2012)

Holy crap.  $14.99 for an album from 1976?  And they wonder why piracy happens!

And why is the word jailbreak censored.   Oh, nevermind!  Hahaha.


----------



## NotATreoFan (May 18, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Or the album cover...boneheads.
> 
> Sent from my coffee pot.

Click to collapse



I call fake. Current screenshot:


----------



## boborone (May 18, 2012)

NotATreoFan said:


> I call fake. Current screenshot:

Click to collapse



http://www.theatlanticwire.com/tech...ship-jailbreak-itunes-makes-zero-sense/52464/


----------



## NotATreoFan (May 18, 2012)

boborone said:


> http://www.theatlanticwire.com/tech...ship-jailbreak-itunes-makes-zero-sense/52464/

Click to collapse



If that is the case, they changed their mind.


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (May 18, 2012)

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (May 18, 2012)

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## KapWorldDevp2 (May 18, 2012)

*Haha*

My favourite picture.


----------



## Hayden18 (May 18, 2012)

Sent From My Sexy Xperia Arc


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (May 18, 2012)

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## Hayden18 (May 18, 2012)

Sent From My Sexy Xperia Arc


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (May 18, 2012)

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## Hayden18 (May 18, 2012)

Where's the tr0ll button

Sent From My Sexy Xperia Arc


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (May 18, 2012)

Hayden18 said:


> Where's the tr0ll button
> 
> Sent From My Sexy Xperia Arc

Click to collapse



Offscreen, I'm sure 

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## Hayden18 (May 18, 2012)

Sent From My Sexy Xperia Arc


----------



## MissionImprobable (May 18, 2012)

Hayden18 said:


> Where's the tr0ll button
> 
> Sent From My Sexy Xperia Arc

Click to collapse



That's a Counter-Strike keyboard, prior to Trolls beings freed from their cave during the great internet excavation of 2003.

---------- Post added at 02:35 AM ---------- Previous post was at 02:31 AM ----------




mrrick said:


> *signed

Click to collapse


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (May 18, 2012)

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## Hayden18 (May 18, 2012)

WOW 

How noisy you think that is

Sent From My Sexy Xperia Arc


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (May 18, 2012)

Hayden18 said:


> WOW
> 
> How noisy you think that is
> 
> Sent From My Sexy Xperia Arc

Click to collapse



WHAT???!!!

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (May 18, 2012)

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (May 18, 2012)

I'm going to bed..nighty night...






Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## Archer (May 18, 2012)




----------



## mrrick (May 18, 2012)

*signed


----------



## Hayden18 (May 18, 2012)

Usually yes... but in this case why did they not do the job properly??

Sent From My Sexy Xperia Arc


----------



## iSxy (May 18, 2012)

Sent from my GT-S5830 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Sine. (May 18, 2012)




----------



## tallyforeman (May 18, 2012)




----------



## John McClane (May 18, 2012)

Long hours on the internet!!!!


----------



## Hayden18 (May 18, 2012)

Sent From My Sexy Xperia Arc


----------



## conantroutman (May 18, 2012)

*Vanilla Ducreux*

The quest to get something from OT trending on 9Gag continues....






SET CANNONS TO UPVOTE!! 
http://9gag.com/gag/4208642

Edit - Nevermind, it's already had the arse torn out of it.... probably been done before..  b******s.............


----------



## Hayden18 (May 18, 2012)

Sent From My Sexy Xperia Arc


----------



## John McClane (May 18, 2012)




----------



## Sine. (May 18, 2012)




----------



## Hayden18 (May 18, 2012)

Sent From My Sexy Xperia Arc


----------



## John McClane (May 18, 2012)




----------



## Hayden18 (May 18, 2012)

Sent From My Sexy Xperia Arc


----------



## John McClane (May 18, 2012)




----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (May 18, 2012)

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## Sine. (May 18, 2012)




----------



## iSxy (May 18, 2012)

Sent from my GT-S5830 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (May 18, 2012)

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## Sine. (May 18, 2012)




----------



## mrrick (May 18, 2012)

*signed


----------



## mrrick (May 18, 2012)

*signed


----------



## MissionImprobable (May 18, 2012)




----------



## MissionImprobable (May 18, 2012)

mrrick said:


> *signed

Click to collapse



GET me OFF this PLANET!


----------



## vanessaem (May 18, 2012)

mrrick said:


> *signed

Click to collapse




OMG...where do you find this stuff?...LMAO!


----------



## M_T_M (May 18, 2012)

vanessaem said:


> OMG...where do you find this stuff?...LMAO!

Click to collapse



http://answers.yahoo.com/question/index?qid=20111011102313AA6hii1


Pretty sure is a troll but if not...sad, sad day for humanity indeed


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (May 18, 2012)

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## tallyforeman (May 18, 2012)




----------



## Sine. (May 18, 2012)




----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (May 18, 2012)

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## Dblfstr (May 18, 2012)




----------



## vanessaem (May 18, 2012)

M_T_M said:


> http://answers.yahoo.com/question/index?qid=20111011102313AA6hii1
> 
> 
> Pretty sure is a troll but if not...sad, sad day for humanity indeed

Click to collapse




^ Agreed...


----------



## Dblfstr (May 18, 2012)

Dblfstr said:


> irony.pic
> 
> throwingafridge.pic

Click to collapse



Last edited by M_T_M; Today at 02:16 PM. 

Hmm... Y U EDIT MY POST AND LEAVE NO EDIT


----------



## MissionImprobable (May 18, 2012)

Okay, swear I'm done stealing the goodness from 9Gag now. Go, and get your funny!


----------



## M_T_M (May 18, 2012)

Dblfstr said:


> Last edited by M_T_M; Today at 02:16 PM.
> 
> Hmm... Y U EDIT MY POST AND LEAVE NO EDIT

Click to collapse



I fixed your failed links mate


----------



## Dblfstr (May 18, 2012)

M_T_M said:


> I fixed your failed links mate

Click to collapse



lol, failed links are fail. Thanks 

Wonder what I did wrong.


----------



## M_T_M (May 18, 2012)

*Trolled maximus*



Dblfstr said:


> lol, failed links are fail. Thanks
> 
> Wonder what I did wrong.

Click to collapse



fail?


----------



## Sine. (May 18, 2012)




----------



## John McClane (May 18, 2012)




----------



## Dblfstr (May 18, 2012)

M_T_M said:


> fail?

Click to collapse


----------



## John McClane (May 18, 2012)




----------



## PortlandAmir (May 18, 2012)

Sent from my SGH-T989 using xda premium


----------



## M_T_M (May 18, 2012)

Dblfstr said:


>

Click to collapse


----------



## Dblfstr (May 18, 2012)

M_T_M said:


>

Click to collapse


----------



## John McClane (May 18, 2012)

Meet Clark Parker


----------



## qaz2453 (May 18, 2012)

Trololol

*Mod edit:* Removed due to language.

Sent from my Crespo using XDA


----------



## tallyforeman (May 18, 2012)




----------



## Makdasamurai (May 18, 2012)

Went out to lunch and came back to this today.  
Obviously there was a revolt while i was gone and possibly a beheading behind the can.


----------



## Sine. (May 18, 2012)

Arf, no more thanks for today but good shot!


----------



## mrrick (May 18, 2012)

*signed


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (May 18, 2012)

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## Zd0s (May 18, 2012)

lollololol


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (May 18, 2012)

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## MissionImprobable (May 18, 2012)

John McClane said:


>

Click to collapse



Any idea what class this is?


----------



## LordManhattan (May 19, 2012)

MissionImprobable said:


> Any idea what class this is?

Click to collapse



No, that's a hipster.


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (May 19, 2012)

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## themacman1000 (May 19, 2012)

m1l4droid said:


> I will collect my money from now so I can buy/build/steal a spaceship. I will contact you when I acquired it.

Click to collapse



What ever happens, do NOT forget me.

Sent from my HTC Intruder


----------



## boborone (May 19, 2012)

I like the one guy reaching in his pocket, looks like to grab his pencil. That would be me. I still take notes on paper.


----------



## the_scotsman (May 19, 2012)




----------



## the_scotsman (May 19, 2012)

Sine. said:


>

Click to collapse



Pfft....Homer invented that years ago


----------



## mrrick (May 19, 2012)

*signed


----------



## mznatnat (May 19, 2012)

*Xda all day, every day*


----------



## Hayden18 (May 19, 2012)

Sent From My Sexy Xperia Arc


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (May 19, 2012)

Too bad the screen sucks, I could kill two birds with one stone.






Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (May 19, 2012)

mrrick said:


> *signed

Click to collapse



Haha!  Reminds me of a fave of mine...






Oh then there's a protest t-shirt I don't have the balls to wear...but it might be inappropriate to post..ah well.
Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## mrrick (May 19, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Haha!  Reminds me of a fave of mine...
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Pm it. 

*signed


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (May 19, 2012)

mrrick said:


> Pm it.
> 
> *signed

Click to collapse



Eh...no image PMs in tapatalk...here's the censored version.





Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (May 19, 2012)

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## boborone (May 19, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Sent from my coffee pot.

Click to collapse



hahahahahhahahhaaaahahahaholyhellhahahahahalfao


----------



## mrrick (May 19, 2012)

*signed


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (May 19, 2012)

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## boborone (May 19, 2012)




----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (May 19, 2012)

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## plegdroid (May 19, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Eh...no image PMs in tapatalk...here's the censored version.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



glad you posted it. it made my coffee come down my nose


----------



## ross231 (May 19, 2012)

lololol


----------



## Sine. (May 19, 2012)




----------



## ross231 (May 19, 2012)




----------



## orb3000 (May 19, 2012)




----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (May 19, 2012)

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## orb3000 (May 19, 2012)




----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (May 19, 2012)

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (May 20, 2012)

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## mrrick (May 20, 2012)

*signed


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (May 20, 2012)

mrrick said:


> *signed

Click to collapse



LOL...that's so me.

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## tallyforeman (May 20, 2012)

Not cool


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (May 20, 2012)

^wtf is wrong with people.

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## LordManhattan (May 20, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Sent from my coffee pot.

Click to collapse



Some day?


----------



## the_scotsman (May 20, 2012)

LordManhattan said:


> Some day?

Click to collapse



That's what I was thinking...


----------



## FernBch (May 20, 2012)

tallyforeman said:


> Not cool

Click to collapse



Nowhere close to cool

My MoPho's in the kitchen sink!!


----------



## vanessaem (May 20, 2012)

tallyforeman said:


> Not cool

Click to collapse




Absolutely horrible.


----------



## LordManhattan (May 20, 2012)

tallyforeman said:


> Not cool

Click to collapse



FIXED

Edit: I would love to include the t-shirt, (or the guy), but that wouldn't be.. tasteful(?)..


----------



## orb3000 (May 20, 2012)




----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (May 20, 2012)

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## vanessaem (May 20, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Sent from my coffee pot.

Click to collapse




Well, I guess this image applies here as well:


----------



## orb3000 (May 20, 2012)




----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (May 20, 2012)

Boborone, high-five!  You gave me my 300th thank! :thumbup:

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (May 20, 2012)

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## mrrick (May 20, 2012)

*signed


----------



## mrrick (May 20, 2012)

Caption read: "Don't bring a girl to the NBA finals, she'll just get bored"





*signed


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (May 20, 2012)

^i wish I could thank you twice.  That is awesome.

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## MissionImprobable (May 20, 2012)

mrrick said:


> Caption read: "Don't bring a girl to the NBA finals, she'll just get bored"
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



She's kinda cute though, so it's cool she was on her phone the whole time


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (May 20, 2012)

For the enviornmentally conscious speed freak.. the SmartVette.






Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## coolsandie (May 20, 2012)

*Tips on trolling a Teacher*


----------



## Hayden18 (May 20, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Sent from my coffee pot.

Click to collapse



Lol 

Sent From My Sexy Xperia Arc


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (May 20, 2012)

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## Nutterpc (May 20, 2012)




----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (May 20, 2012)

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## Hayden18 (May 20, 2012)

Sent From My Sexy Xperia Arc


----------



## Nutterpc (May 20, 2012)




----------



## Hayden18 (May 20, 2012)

Sent From My Sexy Xperia Arc


----------



## Nutterpc (May 20, 2012)




----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (May 20, 2012)

Hayden18 said:


> Sent From My Sexy Xperia Arc

Click to collapse





Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## Hayden18 (May 20, 2012)

When I try to sing System of a down - Chop suey






Sent From My Sexy Xperia Arc


----------



## boborone (May 20, 2012)

Hayden18 said:


> Sent From My Sexy Xperia Arc

Click to collapse



Haha yes we do. And different sects and about religions around the world.


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (May 20, 2012)

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## Hayden18 (May 20, 2012)

Sent From My Sexy Xperia Arc


----------



## ross231 (May 20, 2012)




----------



## mrrick (May 20, 2012)

*signed


----------



## Hayden18 (May 20, 2012)

Sent From My Sexy Xperia Arc


----------



## plegdroid (May 20, 2012)




----------



## Hayden18 (May 20, 2012)

Sent From My Sexy Xperia Arc


----------



## tallyforeman (May 20, 2012)

Hayden18 said:


> Sent From My Sexy Xperia Arc

Click to collapse




No side boob???


----------



## Hayden18 (May 20, 2012)

tallyforeman said:


> No side boob???

Click to collapse








This what you wanted?

Sent From My Sexy Xperia Arc


----------



## FernBch (May 20, 2012)

plegdroid said:


>

Click to collapse



Political Genius putting your tax dollars to work!!

My MoPho's in the kitchen sink!!


----------



## mrrick (May 20, 2012)

*signed


----------



## Hayden18 (May 20, 2012)

Sent From My Sexy Xperia Arc


----------



## LordManhattan (May 20, 2012)




----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (May 20, 2012)

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (May 20, 2012)

m1l4droid said:


> This happens here on a daily basis.

Click to collapse



My condolences.

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (May 20, 2012)

m1l4droid said:


> Yeah I don't drink .

Click to collapse



Fair 'nuff 

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## orb3000 (May 20, 2012)




----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (May 20, 2012)

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## mrrick (May 20, 2012)

Made from old shovels
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*signed


----------



## MissionImprobable (May 20, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Sent from my coffee pot.

Click to collapse



What am I seeing?


----------



## 85gallon (May 20, 2012)

Not sure if a repeat.


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (May 20, 2012)

MissionImprobable said:


> What am I seeing?

Click to collapse



Thousands of bottles of liquor meeting their death.

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## mrrick (May 20, 2012)

*signed


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (May 20, 2012)

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## malybru (May 20, 2012)

Ouch!!


----------



## mrrick (May 20, 2012)

*signed


----------



## orb3000 (May 20, 2012)

*Anular eclipse happening now!!*


----------



## MissionImprobable (May 21, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Thousands of bottles of liquor meeting their death.
> 
> Sent from my coffee pot.

Click to collapse



Why?


----------



## orb3000 (May 21, 2012)

By Joseph Smarr


----------



## boborone (May 21, 2012)

MissionImprobable said:


> Why?

Click to collapse



Probably Islamic state like Milad said happens in Iran on a daily basis. 

* iTouched Epic


----------



## MissionImprobable (May 21, 2012)

orb3000 said:


> By Joseph Smarr

Click to collapse



Man up and look with through the scope with your unprotected eyes!


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (May 21, 2012)

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## Archer (May 21, 2012)




----------



## Sine. (May 21, 2012)




----------



## mrrick (May 21, 2012)

*signed


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (May 21, 2012)

mrrick said:


> *signed

Click to collapse



I see that, and raise you...





Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## MissionImprobable (May 21, 2012)

I lied:


----------



## plegdroid (May 21, 2012)

MissionImprobable said:


> I lied:

Click to collapse



well hello boys


----------



## Sine. (May 21, 2012)




----------



## boborone (May 21, 2012)

Sine. said:


>

Click to collapse



I love that......."only 2 out of 3 is what you get in a woman"


----------



## iok1 (May 21, 2012)

Sine. said:


>

Click to collapse



Intelligent and emotionally stable, as its already my life ^^

Sent from my HTC Optimus Ray S


----------



## plegdroid (May 21, 2012)

wonder if he watchs south park?


----------



## Sine. (May 21, 2012)




----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (May 21, 2012)

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## vanessaem (May 21, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Sent from my coffee pot.

Click to collapse




He's got sunglasses and his cap yet he still uses his hand to shield the sun. *Sigh* 

Maybe it was just a reflex...


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (May 21, 2012)

vanessaem said:


> He's got sunglasses and his cap yet he still uses his hand to shield the sun. *Sigh*
> 
> Maybe it was just a reflex...

Click to collapse



I side with George Carlin on the backwards hat issue. 

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## plegdroid (May 21, 2012)

A while back in the Blighty........


----------



## mrrick (May 21, 2012)

*signed


----------



## mrrick (May 21, 2012)

*signed


----------



## mrrick (May 22, 2012)

*signed


----------



## husam666 (May 22, 2012)

lotsofswearing.jpg

*Mod edit:* Keep it clean in here please.


----------



## mrrick (May 22, 2012)

And space porn
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*signed


----------



## Sine. (May 22, 2012)




----------



## FernBch (May 22, 2012)

Thanks for posting the space porn mrrick. It makes an awesome wallpaper.

My MoPho's in the kitchen sink!!


----------



## LordManhattan (May 22, 2012)

mrrick said:


> And space porn
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Full resolution:


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (May 22, 2012)

Just set it as wallpaper...looks cool!





Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (May 22, 2012)

I swear, Bob, I didn't touch it!






Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## Hayden18 (May 22, 2012)

Sent From My Sexy Xperia Arc


----------



## Archer (May 22, 2012)

This is atrocious...






You shouldn't be allowed to take personal calls at work!


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (May 22, 2012)

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## mrrick (May 22, 2012)

*signed


----------



## Hayden18 (May 22, 2012)

Sent From My Sexy Xperia Arc


----------



## plegdroid (May 22, 2012)

BIG


----------



## tallyforeman (May 22, 2012)




----------



## husam666 (May 22, 2012)




----------



## husam666 (May 22, 2012)




----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (May 22, 2012)

Adulmec said:


> Feel like debating??

Click to collapse



I'm a master debater.

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## husam666 (May 22, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> I'm a master debater.
> 
> Sent from my coffee pot.

Click to collapse



are you a master at bating too?


----------



## tallyforeman (May 22, 2012)

man, that is sooooo wrong


Wait where did it go?

oh well, can't waste a post:


----------



## vanessaem (May 22, 2012)

tallyforeman said:


> man, that is sooooo wrong
> 
> 
> Wait where did it go?
> ...

Click to collapse




^ Jersey Shore?


----------



## Archer (May 22, 2012)

vanessaem said:


> ^ Jersey Shore?

Click to collapse



Nah, that's the Mafia thread on a night out.


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (May 22, 2012)

husam666 said:


> are you a master at bating too?

Click to collapse



9000

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## mrrick (May 22, 2012)

*signed


----------



## M_T_M (May 22, 2012)

Archer said:


> Nah, that's the Mafia thread on a night out.

Click to collapse





Sent from my SCH-I510 using xda premium


----------



## Archer (May 22, 2012)

M_T_M said:


> View attachment 1076989

Click to collapse



You should know.  With some image manipulation I was able to get this out of a mirror in the background...


----------



## mrrick (May 22, 2012)

*signed


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (May 22, 2012)

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## Sine. (May 22, 2012)




----------



## plegdroid (May 22, 2012)

question, why do women get married in white? 







because that's the colour most domestic appliances come in ...


----------



## tallyforeman (May 22, 2012)

Wanna keep the white clothing theme going????


----------



## plegdroid (May 22, 2012)

tallyforeman said:


> Wanna keep the white clothing theme going????

Click to collapse



oh yes  as you can see this lady has turned into a fridge.


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (May 22, 2012)

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## Sine. (May 22, 2012)

So true...


----------



## tallyforeman (May 22, 2012)

plegdroid said:


> oh yes  as you can see this lady has turned into a fridge.

Click to collapse





Good lordy! Somebody has poured out the sweet feed!!!!


----------



## mrrick (May 22, 2012)

*signed


----------



## mrrick (May 22, 2012)

Yet! :/

*signed


----------



## LordManhattan (May 22, 2012)




----------



## mrrick (May 23, 2012)

*signed


----------



## mrrick (May 23, 2012)

*signed


----------



## mrrick (May 23, 2012)

*signed


----------



## eggydrums (May 23, 2012)

At least this thread is better than 9gag

Sent from my HTC_Amaze_4G using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## MissionImprobable (May 23, 2012)

Damn it, I'm out of thanks...


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (May 23, 2012)

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## veeman (May 23, 2012)

Quantum Theory :|


----------



## orb3000 (May 23, 2012)




----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (May 23, 2012)

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## orb3000 (May 23, 2012)




----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (May 23, 2012)

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## 85gallon (May 23, 2012)

*Pet Adoption?  Hell yeah sign me up!!!*

Ran across this tonight browsing in ZITE.

Pet Adoption?  Hell yes I'll be there!!!!


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (May 23, 2012)

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## MissionImprobable (May 23, 2012)

mrrick said:


> *signed

Click to collapse



How did you find Conan the Barbarian's baby chair? Freaking awesome.


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (May 23, 2012)

MissionImprobable said:


> How did you find Conan the Barbarian's baby chair? Freaking awesome.

Click to collapse



"I'll be baaaa"....sorry. Couldn't resist.

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## Sine. (May 23, 2012)




----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (May 23, 2012)

Sine. said:


>

Click to collapse



Missing one...














Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## MaBlo (May 23, 2012)

orb3000 said:


>

Click to collapse



Story of my girlfriends life 

Sent from my HTC One X using xda premium


----------



## mrrick (May 23, 2012)

*signed


----------



## howdid (May 23, 2012)

Gesendet von meinem HTC Desire mit Tapatalk


----------



## kawaiiDango (May 23, 2012)




----------



## coolsandie (May 23, 2012)

-----


----------



## tallyforeman (May 23, 2012)




----------



## coolsandie (May 23, 2012)




----------



## mrrick (May 23, 2012)

*signed


----------



## Archer (May 23, 2012)




----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (May 23, 2012)

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## jaszek (May 23, 2012)

Archer said:


>

Click to collapse



I think I need to go visit an Apple store and check my facebook. lol


----------



## Archer (May 23, 2012)

jaszek said:


> I think I need to go visit an Apple store and check my facebook. lol

Click to collapse



Me too.  Although I'm normally overwhelmed by the urge to do "bad things" to devices in shops.  I become pre-pubescent when I'm playing with tech that a) isn't mine, and b) a stranger will use after me.


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (May 23, 2012)

Meanwhile in Mexico...






Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## jaszek (May 23, 2012)

Archer said:


> Me too.  Although I'm normally overwhelmed by the urge to do "bad things" to devices in shops.  I become pre-pubescent when I'm playing with tech that a) isn't mine, and b) a stranger will use after me.

Click to collapse



In high school I did the screen shot, wallpaper, hide icons trick...before it was popular and all over 9gag lol.


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (May 23, 2012)

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## husam666 (May 23, 2012)

jaszek said:


> In high school I did the screen shot, wallpaper, hide icons trick...before it was popular and all over 9gag lol.

Click to collapse



It was popular before it was popular on 9gag 

I once did the one with the monitor rotate trick on one of the PCs in the IT labs, and my victim was a girl who is not from IT, and she figured it out fast, it made me sad


----------



## mrrick (May 23, 2012)

*signed


----------



## mrrick (May 23, 2012)

*signed


----------



## Sine. (May 23, 2012)




----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (May 23, 2012)

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## LordManhattan (May 23, 2012)




----------



## plegdroid (May 23, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Meanwhile in Mexico...
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



baa da beat   baa baa da beat wiki  baa da beat   baa wiki wiki wiki 

(repeat)


----------



## plegdroid (May 23, 2012)

mrrick said:


> *signed

Click to collapse



just had another coffee moment with this one,


----------



## LordManhattan (May 23, 2012)

plegdroid said:


> baa da beat   baa baa da beat wiki  baa da beat   baa wiki wiki wiki
> 
> (repeat)

Click to collapse



The sad part is that the goat won.


----------



## cyclops13 (May 23, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Sent from my coffee pot.

Click to collapse



Now that's innovative!


----------



## plegdroid (May 23, 2012)

LordManhattan said:


> The sad part is that the goat won.

Click to collapse



understandable, that goat's got all his homies with him.


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (May 23, 2012)

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## 85gallon (May 23, 2012)

cyclops13 said:


> Now that's innovative!

Click to collapse



No, that's wrong.  Eating pizza with a fork?


----------



## howdid (May 23, 2012)

Gesendet von meinem HTC Desire mit Tapatalk


----------



## BeerChameleon (May 23, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Sent from my coffee pot.

Click to collapse


----------



## plegdroid (May 23, 2012)

howdid said:


> Gesendet von meinem HTC Desire mit Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Ahhhhh, which brings us back to


----------



## mrrick (May 23, 2012)

*signed


----------



## mrrick (May 23, 2012)

Hahaha, VW ftw! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*signed


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (May 23, 2012)

plegdroid said:


> Ahhhhh, which brings us back to

Click to collapse



I was thinking laptop lol

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## BeerChameleon (May 23, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Sent from my coffee pot.

Click to collapse



Look i found some similar to buy on amazon: http://www.amazon.com/Progressive-International-GT-4006-Pizza-Scissors/dp/B000P9TKOS

Only 13 bucks 

Sadly can't find a place to buy the pizza fork


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (May 23, 2012)

I drive a Dodge Stratus!!







Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (May 23, 2012)

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## plegdroid (May 23, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> I was thinking laptop lol
> 
> Sent from my coffee pot.

Click to collapse



two and a half million years of evolution, and still I've got a gutter mind


----------



## themacman1000 (May 23, 2012)

plegdroid said:


> two and a half million years of evolution, and still I've got a gutter mind

Click to collapse



I think 50% of OT'ers have a gutter mind. 

Sent from my HTC Intruder


----------



## mrrick (May 23, 2012)

*signed


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (May 23, 2012)

mrrick said:


> *signed

Click to collapse



3 minutes later...






Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## plegdroid (May 23, 2012)

just thought it was a nice picture...


----------



## M_T_M (May 23, 2012)

plegdroid said:


> just thought it was a nice picture...

Click to collapse



Eiffel 65??


----------



## plegdroid (May 23, 2012)

M_T_M said:


> Eiffel 65??

Click to collapse



what's wrong with the girl?  you'll give her a complex 

nb there was no joke or punchline to the picture, I just like it 
randomly


----------



## mrrick (May 23, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> 3 minutes later...
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse








*signed


----------



## husam666 (May 24, 2012)

I heard you like bees


----------



## mrrick (May 24, 2012)

*signed


----------



## LordManhattan (May 24, 2012)




----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (May 24, 2012)

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## mrrick (May 24, 2012)

Animal planet. Right now. Awesome show about this guy.. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*signed


----------



## vanessaem (May 24, 2012)

The last place you'd ever think to look.


----------



## mrrick (May 24, 2012)

*signed


----------



## mrrick (May 24, 2012)

*signed


----------



## boborone (May 24, 2012)

LordManhattan said:


>

Click to collapse



Single handedly one of the greatest posts I've ever seen

* iTouched Epic


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (May 24, 2012)

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## 85gallon (May 24, 2012)




----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (May 24, 2012)

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (May 24, 2012)

Just a few t shirts I've been thinking of getting...






























Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## MissionImprobable (May 24, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Sent from my coffee pot.

Click to collapse



Good if crashing sorority sleepover, bad if chilling at dank frat house...

Actually bad all around. Even a 120 lb chick isn't going to feel so hot when she's got heels and palms dug into your stomach and giblets.


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (May 24, 2012)

MissionImprobable said:


> Good if crashing sorority sleepover, bad if chilling at dank frat house...
> 
> Actually bad all around. Even a 120 lb chick isn't going to feel so hot when she's got heels and palms dug into your stomach and giblets.

Click to collapse



You know, I can't disagree with anything you just said.:sly:

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## Nutterpc (May 24, 2012)

http://verydemotivational.files.wordpress.com/2012/05/demotivational-posters-burgers.jpg


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (May 24, 2012)

Deleted...will post again later.
Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## Nutterpc (May 24, 2012)

---------- Post added at 07:54 AM ---------- Previous post was at 07:41 AM ----------


----------



## Archer (May 24, 2012)




----------



## sumsy2011 (May 24, 2012)

Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium


----------



## Sine. (May 24, 2012)




----------



## mrrick (May 24, 2012)

*signed


----------



## tallyforeman (May 24, 2012)




----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (May 24, 2012)

When you see it






Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## M_T_M (May 24, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> When you see it
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse


----------



## Archer (May 24, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> When you see it

Click to collapse


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (May 24, 2012)

M_T_M said:


>

Click to collapse



Right?

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## MacaronyMax (May 24, 2012)

Archer said:


>

Click to collapse



The Schoolastic logo  

also


----------



## conantroutman (May 24, 2012)




----------



## M_T_M (May 24, 2012)

*thanks to jerdog


----------



## redneck_666 (May 24, 2012)

Still one of my favorites...

http://bayimg.com/dAOJEAadM

I guess the admins don't like bayimg. Had to post a link instead. It is SFW, except for language.

Sent from my Pink Unicorn powered Note.


----------



## Dblfstr (May 24, 2012)

Probably posted these before but it seems too many of you like Nickelback:


----------



## redneck_666 (May 24, 2012)

Dblfstr said:


> Probably posted these before but it seems too many of you like Nickelback:

Click to collapse



It's been confirmed that the Dave Ghrol twitter account is fake. Sorry.

Sent from my Pink Unicorn powered Note.


----------



## conantroutman (May 24, 2012)

redneck_666 said:


> It's been confirmed that the Dave Ghrol twitter account is fake. Sorry.
> 
> Sent from my Pink Unicorn powered Note.

Click to collapse



I'd expect an account in the name Dave GHROL to be fake...  

It's also been confirmed that nickelback are ****..... 

Sent From My Fingers To Your Face.....


----------



## Dblfstr (May 24, 2012)

redneck_666 said:


> It's been confirmed that the Dave Ghrol twitter account is fake. Sorry.
> 
> Sent from my Pink Unicorn powered Note.

Click to collapse



Its been confirmed that the above statements from the 'fake account are still true.







Dave's real twitter: https://twitter.com/#!/foofightersdave

Where he states that he has two twitter accounts; the other being FooGDave

Also: FooGDave https://twitter.com/#!/FooGDave

Those two tweets are also there.


----------



## plegdroid (May 24, 2012)

Dblfstr said:


> Probably posted these before but it seems too many of you like Nickelback:

Click to collapse





yay


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (May 24, 2012)

Worth a repost since we're on the subject...






Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## Dblfstr (May 24, 2012)

plegdroid said:


> View attachment 1081372
> 
> yay

Click to collapse


----------



## Archer (May 24, 2012)

MacaronyMax said:


> The Schoolastic logo

Click to collapse



I used to like this thread.  Now it's just full of trolls!


----------



## conantroutman (May 24, 2012)

Sent From My Fingers To Your Face.....


----------



## Archer (May 24, 2012)

conantroutman said:


> funnyjunk.jpg

Click to collapse



Funnyjunk fail (again).  Where's your photobucket??


----------



## M_T_M (May 24, 2012)

conantroutman said:


> Sent From My Fingers To Your Face.....

Click to collapse








Also...THIS


----------



## conantroutman (May 24, 2012)

Unfailed.... 






Sent From My Fingers To Your Face.....


----------



## Dblfstr (May 24, 2012)




----------



## Archer (May 24, 2012)




----------



## M_T_M (May 24, 2012)




----------



## M_T_M (May 24, 2012)

m1l4droid said:


> Why are you making out with Sarah Jessica Parker?

Click to collapse



'cause I'm teh AWSOMEST!!! 

Also....what are you thinking about making out stuff? aren't you supposed to be like 7 years old?


----------



## Archer (May 24, 2012)

M_T_M said:


> 'cause I'm teh AWSOMEST!!!

Click to collapse





m1l4droid said:


> No, you've been misinformed.

Click to collapse


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (May 24, 2012)

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## tallyforeman (May 24, 2012)




----------



## Sine. (May 24, 2012)




----------



## NotATreoFan (May 24, 2012)

tallyforeman said:


>

Click to collapse



I hate typos. 

--------------------------------------------------
Sent from my LTE powered DROID Charge using XDA premium 2.0


----------



## MissionImprobable (May 24, 2012)

conantroutman said:


> Unfailed....
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



http://answers.yahoo.com/question/index?qid=20100926192649AAP2YrL


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (May 24, 2012)

OK, got it...






Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## MissionImprobable (May 24, 2012)

^repost, from about 5 pages ago... or did you know that? Where am I? How did I get here?


----------



## BeerChameleon (May 24, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> OK, got it...
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



wow what some people will do 

a cheap universal remote is like 5 bucks 

My remote was 170 bucks 

LOL luckily it was a gift


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (May 24, 2012)

MissionImprobable said:


> ^repost, from about 5 pages ago... or did you know that? Where am I? How did I get here?

Click to collapse



Oops...I didn't know it was posted

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (May 24, 2012)

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## mrrick (May 24, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Sent from my coffee pot.

Click to collapse



Haha, I sent this app to everyone at work yesterday. We're going to start some kind of pool. :/






*signed


----------



## mrrick (May 24, 2012)

*signed


----------



## vanessaem (May 24, 2012)




----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (May 24, 2012)

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## John McClane (May 24, 2012)




----------



## plegdroid (May 24, 2012)

john mcclane said:


>

Click to collapse



wtf


----------



## conantroutman (May 24, 2012)

John McClane said:


>

Click to collapse



That's actually a fail within a fail, failception if you will.....

Firstly because there's absolutely no need to circle the tat.....
And secondly because the story behind it is quite common knowledge.....


----------



## plegdroid (May 24, 2012)

vanessaem said:


>

Click to collapse



must pinch one self


----------



## conantroutman (May 24, 2012)

m1l4droid said:


> ^^I read somewhere, that her ex bf tattooed that on her back (he was a tattooist) when she went for a tattoo. After they broke up of course. She sued him.
> 
> Not sure if true.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus S with CyanogenMod 9

Click to collapse



True dat monsiuer.


----------



## vanessaem (May 24, 2012)

John McClane said:


>

Click to collapse




She doesn't think too highly of herself does she?


----------



## John McClane (May 24, 2012)




----------



## conantroutman (May 24, 2012)

plegdroid said:


> wtf View attachment 1081869

Click to collapse



sorry but you can't post pictures of brea......
Wait...... What???

Sent from my Xoom using XDA Premium HD app


----------



## plegdroid (May 24, 2012)

conantroutman said:


> sorry but you can't post pictures of brea......
> Wait...... What???
> 
> Sent from my Xoom using XDA Premium HD app

Click to collapse


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (May 24, 2012)

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## John McClane (May 24, 2012)




----------



## plegdroid (May 24, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Sent from my coffee pot.

Click to collapse



within the boundarys of my religious beliefs..........        that's exceptable


----------



## tallyforeman (May 24, 2012)

This one's questionable but I couldn't pass it up 

*Mod edit:* Removed in a pre-emptive strike.


----------



## plegdroid (May 24, 2012)

mean while back in blighty 

and in preparation for the jubilee


----------



## John McClane (May 24, 2012)




----------



## conantroutman (May 24, 2012)

tallyforeman said:


> This one's questionable but I couldn't pass it up

Click to collapse



To be honest mate, if in doubt, don't post.
I'm not gonna remove that one but the OT mods may feel differently...

/serious face

Sent from my Xoom using XDA Premium HD app


----------



## John McClane (May 24, 2012)




----------



## 85gallon (May 24, 2012)

John McClane said:


>

Click to collapse



I'll see your fanny floss and raise you some Butt Paste!!






---------- Post added at 03:14 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:14 PM ----------




m1l4droid said:


> Thank God I saw it before the edit...
> 
> Sent from my Nexus S with CyanogenMod 9

Click to collapse



What was it?????


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (May 24, 2012)

^^^^^^^^^^^^^^







Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## John McClane (May 24, 2012)




----------



## Archer (May 24, 2012)

I don't get it


----------



## John McClane (May 24, 2012)




----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (May 24, 2012)

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## plegdroid (May 24, 2012)

people through out history with interesting names....
part 1


Francis and Fanny Burns 

tis true...


----------



## Babydollll (May 24, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Sent from my coffee pot.

Click to collapse



I want these at my vow renewal.... 

Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (May 24, 2012)

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## conantroutman (May 24, 2012)

Archer said:


> I don't get it

Click to collapse



There is no punchline, it's a statement of fact....
There is genuinely nothing to see here.

Sent from my Xoom using XDA Premium HD app


----------



## tallyforeman (May 24, 2012)

conantroutman said:


> To be honest mate, if in doubt, don't post.
> I'm not gonna remove that one but the OT mods may feel differently...
> 
> /serious face
> ...

Click to collapse





Yea.... That one pushed it a lil far. My bad, its all good.


----------



## 85gallon (May 24, 2012)

tallyforeman said:


> Yea.... That one pushed it a lil far. My bad, its all good.

Click to collapse


----------



## conantroutman (May 24, 2012)

tallyforeman said:


> Yea.... That one pushed it a lil far. My bad, its all good.

Click to collapse



No harm done man. Truth be told, I've probably posted worse and I really should know better. 

Sent from my Xoom using XDA Premium HD app


----------



## orb3000 (May 24, 2012)




----------



## vanessaem (May 24, 2012)




----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (May 24, 2012)

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## boborone (May 24, 2012)

orb3000 said:


>

Click to collapse



I was so sad when Karma Cafe closed down. A real place in my home town. 
http://www.pegasusnews.com/news/2008/nov/07/denton-coffee-lovers-brewing-subculture/
Place was like a bar but with coffee. Now it's starting to end where you go to a coffee shop and socialize. Place reaked of ciggs and fresh espresso. Had fresh cakes, bagels and pastry. Lots of students, old people, rich people and bums trying to get warm. No real chairs, tons of couches, mismatched chairs picked up at garage sales and thrown in a room with some more mismatched tables. Had a basket with free condoms. Open anytime you wanted a fresh ground cup of joe.



Also this is win:


----------



## vanessaem (May 24, 2012)




----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (May 24, 2012)

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## plegdroid (May 24, 2012)

boborone said:


> Also this is win:

Click to collapse



you've convinced me he's a time traveler. 

no offence intended O


----------



## Archer (May 24, 2012)

No-one is safe....








If you ask me, he asked for it.


----------



## mrrick (May 24, 2012)

*signed


----------



## mrrick (May 25, 2012)

Urinals.. Now for her
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*signed


----------



## veeman (May 25, 2012)

Archer said:


> No-one is safe....
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Por que?
(For what?)


----------



## Nutterpc (May 25, 2012)

Lawl

Sent from my GT-I9210T using xda premium


----------



## veeman (May 25, 2012)

m1l4droid said:


> Just checked, he is not banned, I repeat, M_T_M is NOT banned.

Click to collapse



Roger that Captain. Over.


----------



## mrrick (May 25, 2012)

*signed


----------



## NotATreoFan (May 25, 2012)

m1l4droid said:


> Just checked, he is not banned, I repeat, M_T_M is NOT banned.

Click to collapse



Do you want him to be?


----------



## boborone (May 25, 2012)

NotATreoFan said:


> Do you want him to be?

Click to collapse



I think david and milad would like to see that happen. 

Ohhhh the lulz


----------



## jaszek (May 25, 2012)




----------



## mrrick (May 25, 2012)

*signed


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (May 25, 2012)

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## mrrick (May 25, 2012)

*signed


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (May 25, 2012)

mrrick said:


> *signed

Click to collapse



Loved that movie and show...

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## NotATreoFan (May 25, 2012)

mrrick said:


> *signed

Click to collapse



Funny a$$ movie! 

--------------------------------------------------
Sent from my LTE powered DROID Charge using XDA premium 2.0


----------



## themacman1000 (May 25, 2012)

mrrick said:


> Urinals.. Now for her
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



So... She sits on it?

Sent from my HTC Intruder


----------



## jaszek (May 25, 2012)

themacman1000 said:


> So... She sits on it?
> 
> Sent from my HTC Intruder

Click to collapse



Can't you see the instructions?


----------



## mrrick (May 25, 2012)

*signed


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (May 25, 2012)

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## Nutterpc (May 25, 2012)




----------



## the_scotsman (May 25, 2012)




----------



## jaszek (May 25, 2012)

the_scotsman said:


>

Click to collapse



Comeon man, I posted that already. lol


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (May 25, 2012)

jaszek said:


> Comeon man, I posted that already. lol

Click to collapse



There's also an entire thread about it.

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## redneck_666 (May 25, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> There's also an entire thread about it.
> 
> Sent from my coffee pot.

Click to collapse



Link?

Sent from my Pink Unicorn powered Note.


----------



## the_scotsman (May 25, 2012)

I don't look at every image posted in this thread...I've seen a gazillion reposts in here anyway


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (May 25, 2012)

redneck_666 said:


> Link?
> 
> Sent from my Pink Unicorn powered Note.

Click to collapse



Here ya go, lazy guy...
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1654109

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## Nutterpc (May 25, 2012)




----------



## MissionImprobable (May 25, 2012)

vanessaem said:


>

Click to collapse



I drive through this place every freaking day when classes are going. F'ing hate it. Do kids not actually go to class these days?



TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Sent from my coffee pot.

Click to collapse



Photoshop: You're doing it right.


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (May 25, 2012)

the_scotsman said:


> I don't look at every image posted in this thread...I've seen a gazillion reposts in here anyway

Click to collapse



Geez, I repost things twice a day sometimes, so you're not alone.  I just blame beer for everything.

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (May 25, 2012)

MissionImprobable said:


> Photoshop: You're doing it right.

Click to collapse



Yay!


Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (May 25, 2012)

Kohl's does what?






Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## Archer (May 25, 2012)




----------



## stuffinthesky (May 25, 2012)

Sent from my, soon not be mine, Inspire 4G using xda premium


----------



## mrrick (May 25, 2012)

*signed


----------



## plegdroid (May 25, 2012)

**


----------



## tallyforeman (May 25, 2012)

Me and some of my crew:


----------



## plegdroid (May 25, 2012)

tallyforeman said:


> Me and some of my crew:

Click to collapse



a while back in blighty, voom voom....
Britain well exciting


----------



## Archer (May 25, 2012)

plegdroid said:


>

Click to collapse



Mount Rushmore's looking rough!


----------



## mrrick (May 25, 2012)

*signed


----------



## M_T_M (May 25, 2012)

NotATreoFan said:


> Do you want him to be?

Click to collapse


----------



## plegdroid (May 25, 2012)

sh1t


----------



## John McClane (May 25, 2012)




----------



## 85gallon (May 25, 2012)

M_T_M said:


>

Click to collapse



How come when I post boobies they get edited but yours don't?


----------



## vanessaem (May 25, 2012)

85gallon said:


> How come when I post boobies they get edited but yours don't?

Click to collapse




Because he's an SM and man boobies are ok.


----------



## Sine. (May 25, 2012)

vanessaem said:


> Because he's an SM and man boobies are ok.

Click to collapse



MTM is Sado-Masochist?


----------



## plegdroid (May 25, 2012)

vanessaem said:


> Because he's an SM and man boobies are ok.

Click to collapse



call them man boobs, these are man boobs


----------



## mrrick (May 25, 2012)

*signed


----------



## conantroutman (May 25, 2012)

plegdroid said:


> call them man boobs, these are man boobs

Click to collapse



Dude..... 
I'm on the verge of banning you for that...  

Sent From My Fingers To Your Face.....


----------



## M_T_M (May 25, 2012)

conantroutman said:


> Dude.....
> I'm on the verge of banning you for that...
> 
> Sent From My Fingers To Your Face.....

Click to collapse



Dooooooooooooooooo Eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!! 

I double gorilla gluteus maximus dare ya!!!


----------



## BeerChameleon (May 25, 2012)

M_T_M said:


> Dooooooooooooooooo Eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!!
> 
> I double gorilla gluteus maximus dare ya!!!

Click to collapse



can u guys ban users from specific forums and not a full ban? 

That would be cool, ban me from off topic


----------



## M_T_M (May 25, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> can u guys ban users from specific forums and not a full ban?
> 
> That would be cool, ban me from off topic

Click to collapse








Not personal request allowed. You could just not come in anymore, perhaps 

Or admit that 





and deal with it


----------



## BeerChameleon (May 25, 2012)

M_T_M said:


> Not personal request allowed. You could just not come in anymore, perhaps
> 
> Or admit that
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Hmm let me think........................
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
..
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
..
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.


----------



## plegdroid (May 25, 2012)

conantroutman said:


> Dude.....
> I'm on the verge of banning you for that...
> 
> Sent From My Fingers To Your Face.....

Click to collapse


----------



## 85gallon (May 25, 2012)

Ban davidrules for that one.


----------



## plegdroid (May 25, 2012)

lol I thought my phone had froze there were that many........  in one post 


hopefully a little redemption O


----------



## BeerChameleon (May 25, 2012)

85gallon said:


> Ban davidrules for that one.

Click to collapse



he probaly will i have been banned way too many times for LULZ


----------



## husam666 (May 25, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> Hmm let me think........................
> .
> .
> .
> ...

Click to collapse



Trollface.jpg


----------



## BeerChameleon (May 25, 2012)

m1l4droid said:


> Screw you David.

Click to collapse



U should also yell at husam for quoting it


----------



## M_T_M (May 25, 2012)

Meanwhile in me office 


Pfft......haterz gonna hate


----------



## plegdroid (May 25, 2012)

awhile back in blighty


----------



## husam666 (May 25, 2012)




----------



## plegdroid (May 25, 2012)

**


----------



## NotATreoFan (May 25, 2012)

M_T_M said:


> Meanwhile in me office
> View attachment 1084156
> 
> Pfft......haterz gonna hate

Click to collapse



I had low-sodium, oven-roasted turkey breast w/ 2% sharp cheddar on a whole wheat sandwich thin.


----------



## M_T_M (May 25, 2012)

NotATreoFan said:


> I had low-sodium, oven-roasted turkey breast w/ 2% sharp cheddar on a whole wheat sandwich thin.

Click to collapse








/goes under desk whilst eating a box full of chocolates whilst Tony Braxton plays in background


----------



## plegdroid (May 25, 2012)




----------



## jaszek (May 25, 2012)

plegdroid said:


> View attachment 1084283
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Now those are some random images.


----------



## plegdroid (May 25, 2012)

jaszek said:


> Now those are some random images.

Click to collapse



I was trying to tell a story, but it may have crashed and burned


----------



## NotATreoFan (May 25, 2012)

plegdroid said:


> I was trying to tell a story, but it may have crashed and burned

Click to collapse



Let me guess. You "acquired" Avengers, but your Samsung DVD player will not run it due to an incorrect region code. Bollocks!


----------



## 85gallon (May 25, 2012)

NotATreoFan said:


> Let me guess. You "acquired" Avengers, but your Samsung DVD player will not run it due to an incorrect region code. Bollocks!

Click to collapse



Some hacked firmware should cure that.


----------



## plegdroid (May 25, 2012)

NotATreoFan said:


> Let me guess. You "acquired" Avengers, but your Samsung DVD player will not run it due to an incorrect region code. Bollocks!

Click to collapse



it was more funny the queen saying it


----------



## tallyforeman (May 25, 2012)

http://i265.photobucket.com/albums/ii212/Rockford514/o-****2.jpg


http://i265.photobucket.com/albums/ii212/Rockford514/o-****1.jpg


http://i265.photobucket.com/albums/ii212/Rockford514/o-****3.jpg


----------



## conantroutman (May 25, 2012)

M_T_M said:


> Meanwhile in me office
> View attachment 1084156
> 
> Pfft......haterz gonna hate

Click to collapse



I can't believe someone actually pays you to troll and eat pizza.....  

Me jelly..... 

Sent From My Fingers To Your Face.....


----------



## M_T_M (May 25, 2012)

I know!! 



conantroutman said:


> I can't believe someone actually pays you to troll and eat pizza.....
> 
> Me jelly.....
> 
> Sent From My Fingers To Your Face.....

Click to collapse





Pfft......haterz gonna hate


----------



## BeerChameleon (May 25, 2012)

M_T_M said:


> I know!! Because instead of working I waste peoples time and post stupid troll pics.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Psh,..


----------



## M_T_M (May 25, 2012)

*enters jelly number 2 



davidrules7778 said:


> Psh,..

Click to collapse





Pfft......haterz gonna hate


----------



## BeerChameleon (May 25, 2012)

M_T_M said:


> *enters jelly number 2
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Sorry for my emoness earlier, u were just trolling me when i was in a bad mood . 

Also this:


----------



## M_T_M (May 25, 2012)

Best time to troll a trollable Noob 





davidrules7778 said:


> Sorry for my emoness earlier, u were just trolling me when i was in a bad mood .
> 
> Also this:

Click to collapse





Pfft......haterz gonna hate


----------



## BeerChameleon (May 25, 2012)

M_T_M said:


> Best time to troll a trollable Noob
> View attachment 1084479
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



here we go again 

Oh well, i will get you
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.


----------



## mrrick (May 25, 2012)

*signed


----------



## BeerChameleon (May 25, 2012)

mrrick said:


> *signed

Click to collapse



huh your pic didn't show up?


----------



## M_T_M (May 25, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> here we go again
> 
> Oh well, i will get you
> .
> ...

Click to collapse



don't apologize mate...we all have those days..


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (May 25, 2012)

Woohoo, Friday!





Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (May 25, 2012)

^^^ are any of my images showing up?  Lame sauce, Tapatalk.

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## themacman1000 (May 25, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> ^^^ are any of my images showing up?  Lame sauce, Tapatalk.
> 
> Sent from my coffee pot.

Click to collapse



Nope. 

Sent from my HTC Intruder


----------



## Woody (May 25, 2012)

Will someone please delete that friggin post? It is killing my battery on my mobile scrolling down.

View attachment 1084511

This may be a preposterous but I needed to post something.


----------



## FernBch (May 25, 2012)

tallyforeman said:


> http://i265.photobucket.com/albums/ii212/Rockford514/o-****2.jpg
> 
> 
> http://i265.photobucket.com/albums/ii212/Rockford514/o-****1.jpg
> ...

Click to collapse



Wait...WTF???? Woops!!

My MoPho's in the kitchen sink!!


----------



## BeerChameleon (May 25, 2012)

Woodrube said:


> Will someone please delete that friggin post? It is killing my battery on my mobile scrolling down.
> 
> View attachment 1084511
> 
> This may be a preposterous but I needed to post something.

Click to collapse



good thing we have a troll mod


----------



## mrrick (May 25, 2012)

*signed


----------



## mrrick (May 25, 2012)

Damnit.. I think I've reached my picture posting limit on the Internet.  :/

*signed


----------



## BeerChameleon (May 25, 2012)

mrrick said:


> Damnit.. I think I've reached my picture posting limit on the Internet.  :/
> 
> *signed

Click to collapse



did u try hosting it to xda rather then tapatalk?


----------



## plegdroid (May 26, 2012)

me think it's tapa hosting , I've just tried uploading via it and iam getting the same question mark responce when checked on desktop view


----------



## plegdroid (May 26, 2012)

Sent from my Skate using Tapatalk 2


----------



## LordManhattan (May 26, 2012)

plegdroid said:


> View attachment 1084653
> 
> Sent from my Skate using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Wow, she's a millionaire!


----------



## themacman1000 (May 26, 2012)

Hey! Who deleted my post?!

Sent from my HTC Intruder


----------



## jaszek (May 26, 2012)

themacman1000 said:


> Hey! Who deleted my post?!
> 
> Sent from my HTC Intruder

Click to collapse



I did.


----------



## themacman1000 (May 26, 2012)




----------



## veeman (May 26, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Kohl's does what?
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Cole staples dicks.

---------- Post added at 09:06 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:02 PM ----------




M_T_M said:


>

Click to collapse



That's really you isn't it.

---------- Post added at 09:15 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:06 PM ----------


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (May 26, 2012)

Just a classic metalhead



Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## MissionImprobable (May 26, 2012)

Overnighting this hotness.





Yeah, no.

---------- Post added at 01:55 AM ---------- Previous post was at 01:14 AM ----------






...per month


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (May 26, 2012)

Ironic tattoo time...  please don't link me to the definition of Irony, I just don't know a better word...



Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## plegdroid (May 26, 2012)

Sent from my Skate using Tapatalk 2


----------



## mrrick (May 26, 2012)

*signed


----------



## coolsandie (May 26, 2012)




----------



## husam666 (May 26, 2012)

themacman1000 said:


>

Click to collapse



dude, that's not a sink, I don't know what it is called in English, but you use it to clean your a$$ not your hands


----------



## MaBlo (May 26, 2012)




----------



## plegdroid (May 26, 2012)

cm9 cfx 4.0.4


----------



## mrrick (May 26, 2012)

*signed


----------



## LordManhattan (May 26, 2012)




----------



## themacman1000 (May 26, 2012)

husam666 said:


> dude, that's not a sink, I don't know what it is called in English, but you use it to clean your a$$ not your hands

Click to collapse



Haha, I know exactly what it is. Whoever captioned it is an idiot. 

Sent from my HTC Intruder


----------



## husam666 (May 26, 2012)

themacman1000 said:


> Haha, I know exactly what it is. Whoever captioned it is an idiot.
> 
> Sent from my HTC Intruder

Click to collapse



what is it called? i really want to know  lol


----------



## LordManhattan (May 26, 2012)

Get out of your rooms more often people  It's a "bidet"

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bidet


----------



## Sine. (May 26, 2012)




----------



## mrrick (May 26, 2012)

*signed


----------



## husam666 (May 26, 2012)

and back to nickelback


----------



## LordManhattan (May 26, 2012)

Nonononooo


----------



## malybru (May 26, 2012)

lordmanhattan said:


> nonononooo

Click to collapse



wow!

Spidermoose


----------



## plegdroid (May 26, 2012)

CM9 CFX 4.0.4 nightlys


----------



## LordManhattan (May 26, 2012)

My new lockscreen wallpaper


----------



## plegdroid (May 26, 2012)

LordManhattan said:


> My new lockscreen wallpaper

Click to collapse



bunnies, nasty little varmints. 

CM9 CFX 4.0.4 nightlys

I kid ye not.


----------



## mrrick (May 26, 2012)

*signed


----------



## plegdroid (May 26, 2012)

CM9 CFX 4.0.4 nightlys


----------



## MissionImprobable (May 26, 2012)

husam666 said:


> dude, that's not a sink, I don't know what it is called in English, but you use it to clean your a$$ not your hands

Click to collapse







That's why it's funny, because the cat is chilling in the bidet.


----------



## AndyFox2011 (May 26, 2012)

True dat! 

Sent from my GT-S5570 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jaszek (May 26, 2012)

AndyFox2011 said:


> True dat!
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5570 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



***** please. This is the real engineer. lol


----------



## AndyFox2011 (May 26, 2012)

jaszek said:


> ***** please. This is the real engineer. lol

Click to collapse



+1 
Seems legit! 

Sent from my GT-S5570 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jaszek (May 26, 2012)

AndyFox2011 said:


> +1
> Seems legit!
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5570 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



SOmebody didnt play one of the best games ever.


----------



## 85gallon (May 26, 2012)

mrrick said:


> *signed

Click to collapse



Wow.  That was posted only a few days ago!

Someone is getting senile.


----------



## Sine. (May 26, 2012)

He's not alone in that case ^^





(Link to view the first chapter on the image)


----------



## mrrick (May 26, 2012)

*signed


----------



## mrrick (May 26, 2012)

A moth of some sorts. yikes 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*signed


----------



## BeerChameleon (May 26, 2012)

plegdroid said:


> View attachment 1085741
> 
> cm9 cfx 4.0.4

Click to collapse








Sent From My Sprint Black Ice Galaxy Nexus


----------



## mrrick (May 26, 2012)

*signed


----------



## shahkam (May 26, 2012)

veeman said:


> Cole staples dicks.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 09:06 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:02 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Now thats a nice fc rx-7 if im not wrong !

Sent From My Sexy Sensation.


----------



## MaBlo (May 26, 2012)

Sent from my HTC One X using xda premium


----------



## mrrick (May 26, 2012)

Supposedly a divers moment of impact in a super clear pool
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*signed


----------



## plegdroid (May 27, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> Sent From My Sprint Black Ice Galaxy Nexus

Click to collapse


  

CM9 CFX 4.0.4 nightlys


----------



## mrrick (May 27, 2012)

*signed


----------



## plegdroid (May 27, 2012)

CM9 CFX 4.0.4 nightlys


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (May 27, 2012)

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## Babydollll (May 27, 2012)

Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium


----------



## Babydollll (May 27, 2012)

Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium


----------



## MissionImprobable (May 27, 2012)

mrrick said:


> *signed

Click to collapse



Why is this not already on my wrist? Almost as b.a. as the watch I had as a kid that transformed into an jet.



Babydoll25 said:


> Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Those are his feet, but I like how you're thinking


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (May 27, 2012)

I wonder who got the shot.






Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## mrrick (May 27, 2012)

*signed


----------



## tallyforeman (May 27, 2012)

Who is ready to party???


----------



## ScubaSteev (May 27, 2012)

sent from my girlfriends taco shell


----------



## plegdroid (May 27, 2012)

CM9 CFX 4.0.4 nightlys


----------



## plegdroid (May 27, 2012)

tallyforeman said:


> Who is ready to party???

Click to collapse



my gutter mind has kicked in again 

CM9 CFX 4.0.4 nightlys


----------



## plegdroid (May 27, 2012)

m1l4droid said:


> I don't see anything dirty in there?
> 
> Note: I have a very dirty mind.

Click to collapse



look at Florida(I think ) and the weather front,,  whip it in... 

CM9 CFX 4.0.4 nightlys


----------



## plegdroid (May 27, 2012)

m1l4droid said:


> I understand what you are saying, but I don't think green people are very sexy.

Click to collapse



neither do I, but never met one, so not writing it off 

CM9 CFX 4.0.4 nightlys


----------



## boborone (May 27, 2012)

m1l4droid said:


> I understand what you are saying, but I don't think green people are very sexy.

Click to collapse



?

maybe?


----------



## mrrick (May 27, 2012)

*signed


----------



## ross231 (May 27, 2012)




----------



## mrrick (May 27, 2012)

*signed


----------



## Sine. (May 27, 2012)




----------



## mrrick (May 27, 2012)

*signed


----------



## Sine. (May 27, 2012)




----------



## ScubaSteev (May 27, 2012)

sent from my girlfriends taco shell


----------



## plegdroid (May 27, 2012)

here's one for jaszek.. 



CM9 CFX 4.0.4 nightlys


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (May 27, 2012)

plegdroid said:


> here's one for jaszek..
> 
> View attachment 1088490
> 
> CM9 CFX 4.0.4 nightlys

Click to collapse








Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## Sine. (May 27, 2012)




----------



## boborone (May 27, 2012)

Sine. said:


>

Click to collapse



My Papa would love that






I'm out of thanks


----------



## Sine. (May 27, 2012)

boborone said:


> My Papa would love that

Click to collapse



It's your father? What is he doing? I don't recognize what is in his hands.


----------



## boborone (May 27, 2012)

Sine. said:


> It's your father? What is he doing? I don't recognize what is in his hands.

Click to collapse



Grandpa, and he's a gunsmith














Are those pics showing up for you guys? They are linked from my cousin's fb and not sure if it's set to private or not.


----------



## mrrick (May 27, 2012)

*signed


----------



## MissionImprobable (May 27, 2012)

mrrick said:


> *signed

Click to collapse



Failure on the magic floating leash, but good effort.


----------



## ScubaSteev (May 27, 2012)

sent from my girlfriends bearded clam


----------



## mrrick (May 27, 2012)

*signed


----------



## ScubaSteev (May 27, 2012)

mrrick said:


> *signed

Click to collapse



I'm scared

sent from my girlfriends bearded clam


----------



## mrrick (May 27, 2012)

ScubaSteev said:


> I'm scared

Click to collapse



As am I.. 








*signed


----------



## plegdroid (May 27, 2012)

CM9 CFX 4.0.4 nightlys


----------



## mrrick (May 27, 2012)

*signed


----------



## LordManhattan (May 28, 2012)




----------



## mrrick (May 28, 2012)

*signed


----------



## boborone (May 28, 2012)

mrrick said:


> *signed

Click to collapse



You taking pics at jaszek's house?


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (May 28, 2012)

boborone said:


> You taking pics at jaszek's house?

Click to collapse



Damn, you beat me to it lol

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## mrrick (May 28, 2012)

boborone said:


> You taking pics at jaszek's house?

Click to collapse








*signed


----------



## LordManhattan (May 28, 2012)

mrrick said:


> *signed

Click to collapse



That's a party i happily won't drop by


----------



## Faiz Malkani (May 28, 2012)




----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (May 28, 2012)

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## Babydollll (May 28, 2012)

Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium


----------



## jaszek (May 28, 2012)

plegdroid said:


> here's one for jaszek..
> 
> View attachment 1088490
> 
> CM9 CFX 4.0.4 nightlys

Click to collapse



I actually played around with it at an expo.


I have a photo of it somewhere on my computer. It runs on it's own batteries lol. Also it's nicknamed the Bigma.


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (May 28, 2012)

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## mrrick (May 28, 2012)

*signed


----------



## MissionImprobable (May 28, 2012)

Sherlock Holmes, gentlemen. This:



plegdroid said:


> here's one for jaszek..
> 
> View attachment 1088490
> 
> CM9 CFX 4.0.4 nightlys

Click to collapse



Led to this:


mrrick said:


> *signed

Click to collapse



Sad to see none of the rest of you put this together. No soup for anyone! Come back one year!


----------



## mrrick (May 28, 2012)

MissionImprobable said:


> Sherlock Holmes, gentlemen. This:
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse








*signed


----------



## boborone (May 28, 2012)

MissionImprobable said:


> Sherlock Holmes, gentlemen. This:
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Both me and skinny said it was jaszek's

You need to switch pipes Sherlock


----------



## Babydollll (May 28, 2012)

Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium


----------



## jaszek (May 28, 2012)

SOmeone buy me all this....or guinness of the same value.





Canon Expo by Jaszek PL, on Flickr

---------- Post added at 11:17 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:58 PM ----------


----------



## MissionImprobable (May 28, 2012)

boborone said:


> Both me and skinny said it was jaszek's
> 
> You need to switch pipes Sherlock

Click to collapse



Dude, what kind of troll would I be if I actually acknowledged other people's posts instead of pretending like I don't see them so that I can state the exact same thing they said in a different and possibly humorous way? You guys do the heavy lifting, I steal a cheap laugh


----------



## plegdroid (May 28, 2012)

cm9 cfx  4.0.4 nightlys


----------



## Ghaster (May 28, 2012)




----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (May 28, 2012)

plegdroid said:


> cm9 cfx  4.0.4 nightlys

Click to collapse



But do I still get that sweet smell of honeysuckle when I piss on it?  If not, wafer ftw.

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## redneck_666 (May 28, 2012)

For the first time since prohibition, Washington state will sell hard alcohol in grocery stores. I can't wait to be able to pick up whiskey while at lunch.

Sent from my Pink Unicorn powered Note.


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (May 28, 2012)

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## plegdroid (May 28, 2012)

> Sent from my coffee pot.

Click to collapse



the plane house is cool, just gotta remember not to use the emergency exit. 

cm9 cfx  4.0.4 nightlys


----------



## plegdroid (May 28, 2012)

jaszek said:


> SOmeone buy me all this....or guinness of the same value.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



it's coming special delivery 



cm9 cfx  4.0.4 nightlys


----------



## conantroutman (May 28, 2012)

redneck_666 said:


> For the first time since prohibition, Washington state will sell hard alcohol in grocery stores. I can't wait to be able to pick up whiskey while at lunch.
> 
> Sent from my Pink Unicorn powered Note.

Click to collapse



You mean you actually had to go to a separate shop to get booze?? 
I thought America was supposed to be a developed nation... 



Also, this.........


----------



## conantroutman (May 28, 2012)

m1l4droid said:


> I think they've made it a window. I see reflection of the glass on it. And yes, it's pretty cool.

Click to collapse



Pretty cool until the wind blows it over when you're asleep...


----------



## Archer (May 28, 2012)

Okay.  I had the weekend off so that I could spend some time with my cat and make him look smart.  I think it was worth it.


----------



## mrrick (May 28, 2012)

That cats gonna have all kinds of issues when it grows up now?. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*signed


----------



## LordManhattan (May 28, 2012)




----------



## NotATreoFan (May 28, 2012)

conantroutman said:


> You mean you actually had to go to a separate shop to get booze??
> I thought America was supposed to be a developed nation...

Click to collapse



In Pennsylvania:

Food - Market
Beer - Beer Distributor
Liquor - State-owned Store


----------



## mrrick (May 28, 2012)

NotATreoFan said:


> In Pennsylvania:
> 
> Food - Market
> Beer - Beer Distributor
> Liquor - State-owned Store

Click to collapse



I can confirm the above statement. 
That ish cray! 






*signed


----------



## LordManhattan (May 28, 2012)




----------



## NotATreoFan (May 28, 2012)

mrrick said:


> I can confirm the above statement.
> That ish cray!

Click to collapse



I'm OK with it though, because the Wine & Spirits stores are usually priced slightly below all the independent ones in New Jersey.


----------



## LordManhattan (May 28, 2012)




----------



## plegdroid (May 28, 2012)

mrrick said:


> That cats gonna have all kinds of issues when it grows up now?.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



talking of growing up with issues, how scared for life is this little mite going to be... 


cm9 cfx  4.0.4 nightlys


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (May 28, 2012)

NotATreoFan said:


> In Pennsylvania:
> 
> Food - Market
> Beer - Beer Distributor
> Liquor - State-owned Store

Click to collapse



California:

Food - independent liquor store
Beer - independent liquor store
Liquor - independent liquor store

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## LordManhattan (May 28, 2012)




----------



## plegdroid (May 28, 2012)

LordManhattan said:


>

Click to collapse



Darth Who... 





blind me she is just so tasty, spread her on toast and eat. 
cm9 cfx  4.0.4 nightlys


----------



## iok1 (May 28, 2012)

Came home and saw this:





I put a phone on it's left side for you to see how big it is :S. Take that pringles!


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (May 28, 2012)

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## LordManhattan (May 28, 2012)

iok1 said:


> Came home and saw this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse


----------



## conantroutman (May 28, 2012)

NotATreoFan said:


> In Pennsylvania:
> 
> Food - Market
> Beer - Beer Distributor
> Liquor - State-owned Store

Click to collapse



But the liquor store sells things like jerky and crisps (sigh... chips, if you insist...) right?
I'm pretty sure I could survive on a combination of bourbon and jerky....




LordManhattan said:


>

Click to collapse



FAIL! (image fail that is)


----------



## jaszek (May 28, 2012)

In NYC you can buy food and beer in grocery stores, Hard Alcohol in liquor stores.


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (May 28, 2012)

jaszek said:


> In NYC you can buy food and beer in grocery stores, Hard Alcohol in liquor stores.

Click to collapse



That's one (other) thing I hated about NJ....no alcohol in convenience stores.  The places that sold beer/liquor always closed kind of early.  We had to plan ahead.

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## jaszek (May 28, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> That's one (other) thing I hated about NJ....no alcohol in convenience stores.  The places that sold beer/liquor always closed kind of early.  We had to plan ahead.
> 
> Sent from my coffee pot.

Click to collapse



Whats worse is living in Lithuania. I was there for two nights last year. Absolutely no sale of alcohol after 22:00. If you find a store that does sell after 10pm, it will be really expensive. And if you only have 20Lit (Lithuanian currency) you can only buy the cheapest stuff called Svogeruj (brother in law) and it tastes like ****.









Also, any of you remember Pepsi Twist? They don't have it in the States anymore I think, but I got a bottle in Poland. It's still as good as it was.







Also the type of BLocs I lived in Poland, taken from my balcony. Communist built. lol


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (May 28, 2012)

jaszek said:


> Whats worse is living in Lithuania. I was there for two nights last year. Absolutely no sale of alcohol after 22:00. If you find a store that does sell after 10pm, it will be really expensive. And if you only have 20Lit (Lithuanian currency) you can only buy the cheapest stuff called Svogeruj (brother in law) and it tastes like ****.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I do remember Pepsi twist haha I didn't know they still made it.

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## op-war (May 28, 2012)

boborone said:


> Am I the only one who can't see the pic? Even opened the url up and got 404 Not Found. But the guy has 2 thanks for the post

Click to collapse



No excuse me the image was deleted


----------



## mrrick (May 28, 2012)

*signed


----------



## orb3000 (May 28, 2012)




----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (May 28, 2012)

Too soon?


----------



## MaBlo (May 28, 2012)

jaszek said:


> Whats worse is living in Lithuania. I was there for two nights last year. Absolutely no sale of alcohol after 22:00. If you find a store that does sell after 10pm, it will be really expensive. And if you only have 20Lit (Lithuanian currency) you can only buy the cheapest stuff called Svogeruj (brother in law) and it tastes like ****

Click to collapse



You think that's bad? Lol you should come to Norway. No alcohol sale after 20.00, 18.00 on Saturday. To buy anything stronger than 4.5% you must go to the state run liquor shops called Vinmonopolet. Which literary means wine monopoly. I won't even mention the prices. Luckily I live close to Sweden 

Sent from my HTC One X using xda premium


----------



## plegdroid (May 28, 2012)

mrrick said:


> *signed

Click to collapse



me like it, but can foresee problems with the Mrs. 

but for the kid's bedroom's, there's a fighting chance 

cm9 cfx  4.0.4 nightlys


----------



## op-war (May 28, 2012)

XD


----------



## plegdroid (May 28, 2012)

Soft Porn 





cm9 cfx  4.0.4 nightlys


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (May 28, 2012)

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## orb3000 (May 28, 2012)




----------



## MaBlo (May 28, 2012)




----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (May 28, 2012)

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## boborone (May 28, 2012)

NotATreoFan said:


> In Pennsylvania:
> 
> Food - Market
> Beer - Beer Distributor
> Liquor - State-owned Store

Click to collapse



I love that beer stores won't sell anything under a 24 pack, literally tape 6 and 12 packs together. To get a 6 pack, you have to go to a bar.



jaszek said:


> In NYC you can buy food and beer in grocery stores, Hard Alcohol in liquor stores.

Click to collapse



That's how it is in Texas.



plegdroid said:


> Soft Porn
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Roland snuggle fest. I want.


----------



## xaccers (May 28, 2012)

While in other states there are drive through liquor stores


----------



## conantroutman (May 28, 2012)

plegdroid said:


> Soft Porn
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Mother of God.... 
Where can I acquire such magnificent furnishings??? 

Edit - €99??  F that... 


Sent From My Fingers To Your Face.....


----------



## plegdroid (May 28, 2012)

xaccers said:


> While in other states there are drive through liquor stores

Click to collapse



would different states have varying degrees of what they would class being pissed in charge of a vehicle? 

higher amused uk citizen 

cm9 cfx  4.0.4 nightlys


----------



## plegdroid (May 28, 2012)

conantroutman said:


> Mother of God....
> Where can I acquire such magnificent furnishings???
> 
> Edit - €99??  F that...
> ...

Click to collapse



Google, type in tr-909 pillows 

edit you found them lololol 

cm9 cfx  4.0.4 nightlys


----------



## conantroutman (May 28, 2012)

plegdroid said:


> Google, type in tr-909 pillows
> 
> cm9 cfx  4.0.4 nightlys

Click to collapse



Lol I did....  No way I'm paying that.. 
I might go for the 30 euro 808 though... 

Sent From My Fingers To Your Face.....


----------



## boborone (May 28, 2012)

conantroutman said:


> Lol I did....  No way I'm paying that..
> I might go for the 30 euro 808 though...
> 
> Sent From My Fingers To Your Face.....

Click to collapse



Hell yeah, the one that started the goodness.

And we have drive through liquor and beer stores in Texas. Even have places you can drive through and get pina coladas and daquiries and such. But it is illegal to drink and drive. Or have an open alcohol in the truck. So don't ask me how that works. But my girl from New Jersey said she's never seen so many people drinking and driving in her life before coming down here.

Although in Wyoming, you can drink and drive. Just can't be over the limit for blood alcohol content. I'm not sure they have speed limits yet though. Big state, nobody there. If you wreck, you're just hurting yourself.


----------



## MaBlo (May 28, 2012)

Awesome grill!


----------



## Babydollll (May 28, 2012)

Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium


----------



## LordManhattan (May 28, 2012)




----------



## mrrick (May 28, 2012)

Just realized that for the past couple months or so, this is the only thread I've posted in or checked on xda..  Thanks guys!...... And gals! 






*signed


----------



## NotATreoFan (May 28, 2012)

conantroutman said:


> But the liquor store sells things like jerky and crisps (sigh... chips, if you insist...) right?
> I'm pretty sure I could survive on a combination of bourbon and jerky....

Click to collapse



Nope. Only liquor at the state stores. 

--------------------------------------------------
Sent from my LTE powered DROID Charge using XDA premium 2.0


----------



## NotATreoFan (May 28, 2012)

xaccers said:


> While in other states there are drive through liquor stores

Click to collapse



We have a drive thru beer distributor a few miles from my house. 

--------------------------------------------------
Sent from my LTE powered DROID Charge using XDA premium 2.0


----------



## mrrick (May 28, 2012)

*signed


----------



## orb3000 (May 29, 2012)




----------



## ScubaSteev (May 29, 2012)

sent from my girlfriends bearded clam


----------



## mrrick (May 29, 2012)

*signed


----------



## mrrick (May 29, 2012)

*signed


----------



## LordManhattan (May 29, 2012)

That is super hot!


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (May 29, 2012)

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## swiss420 (May 29, 2012)

*Coffee... Coffee... Coffeeeee*




 




iPhone User: What is acctualy happening​


----------



## mrrick (May 29, 2012)

*signed


----------



## 85gallon (May 29, 2012)

mrrick said:


> *signed

Click to collapse


----------



## bigsmitty64 (May 29, 2012)

mrrick said:


> *signed

Click to collapse



I'd hit it 

Sent from my SGH-I777 using XDA


----------



## jaszek (May 29, 2012)

bigsmitty64 said:


> I'd hit it
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I777 using XDA

Click to collapse



With a crowbar


----------



## boborone (May 29, 2012)

85gallon said:


>

Click to collapse





bigsmitty64 said:


> I'd hit it
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I777 using XDA

Click to collapse



ftfy


----------



## torikorocks (May 29, 2012)

Sent from my DROID RAZR using xda premium


----------



## 85gallon (May 29, 2012)




----------



## sryans2004 (May 29, 2012)

Sent from my SPH-D700 using xda premium


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (May 29, 2012)

sryans2004 said:


> Sent from my SPH-D700 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Mind-blown.

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## orb3000 (May 29, 2012)




----------



## jumbobombo (May 29, 2012)

Be Kind everyone you meet is fighting a hard battle

*Mod edit:* Attachment removed - keep it clean please.


----------



## 85gallon (May 29, 2012)




----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (May 29, 2012)

^^^ touche.

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## Nutterpc (May 29, 2012)

---------- Post added at 08:27 AM ---------- Previous post was at 08:25 AM ----------


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (May 29, 2012)

Young folk might not get this...

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## mrrick (May 29, 2012)

*signed


----------



## Sine. (May 29, 2012)




----------



## Smacchio (May 29, 2012)




----------



## mrrick (May 29, 2012)

Heard you like roundabouts in your roundabouts.. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*signed


----------



## Sine. (May 29, 2012)




----------



## LordManhattan (May 29, 2012)




----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (May 29, 2012)

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## orb3000 (May 29, 2012)

Da bullet cat


----------



## MissionImprobable (May 29, 2012)

orb3000 said:


> Da bullet cat

Click to collapse



Makes me think of the Cacodemon from Doom.


----------



## dave5777 (May 29, 2012)

Sent from my Samsung Fridge using xda premium


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (May 29, 2012)

dave5777 said:


> Sent from my Samsung Fridge using xda premium

Click to collapse



Noooooooooo!!!!!!!!!!!

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## plegdroid (May 29, 2012)

dave5777 said:


> View attachment 1093198
> 
> Sent from my Samsung Fridge using xda premium

Click to collapse



hey apple! Aaaaaaaa 


cm9 cfx  4.0.4 nightlys


----------



## plegdroid (May 29, 2012)

well almost... 




cm9 cfx  4.0.4 nightlys


----------



## LordManhattan (May 29, 2012)




----------



## mrrick (May 29, 2012)

*signed


----------



## LordManhattan (May 29, 2012)




----------



## mrrick (May 30, 2012)

Am I losing it or did my last post just get deleted? Trippy.. My bad if so. 






*signed


----------



## LordManhattan (May 30, 2012)

The climbing wall? It's still there 

Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium


----------



## boborone (May 30, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Sent from my coffee pot.

Click to collapse



Oh we are soooooo building that at work now. We got the trucks, just no RVs like that. We will by time NASCAR comes back around.




dave5777 said:


> View attachment 1093198
> 
> Sent from my Samsung Fridge using xda premium

Click to collapse



Welcome to the party, have a beer and join the fun.


----------



## mrrick (May 30, 2012)

*signed


----------



## boborone (May 30, 2012)

mrrick said:


> *signed

Click to collapse



Those your tanks? Was it you or archer who has the fish tanks? Those things are awesome. 

* iTouched Epic


----------



## LordManhattan (May 30, 2012)

mrrick said:


> *signed

Click to collapse



O.M.G that is so nerdy and so so awesome!

Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium


----------



## mrrick (May 30, 2012)

No that tank isn't mine. I do have one though.. Not as awesome though.. 


And the zombies are starting btw.. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*signed


----------



## NotATreoFan (May 30, 2012)

A few people are forgetting the "no politics" rule.


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (May 30, 2012)

boborone said:


> Oh we are soooooo building that at work now. We got the trucks, just no RVs like that. We will by time NASCAR comes back around.

Click to collapse



The swing hanging off the side is my favorite haha

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## LordManhattan (May 30, 2012)

Don't ask. I have no idea. The one thing i know, is that it's freaking awesome.


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (May 30, 2012)

LordManhattan said:


> Don't ask. I have no idea. The one thing i know, is that it's freaking awesome.

Click to collapse



Way cooler than my avatar

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## LordManhattan (May 30, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Way cooler than my avatar
> 
> Sent from my coffee pot.

Click to collapse



Come on, take it! Do it before somebody else does it, and use it! HURRY!


----------



## orb3000 (May 30, 2012)




----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (May 30, 2012)

LordManhattan said:


> Come on, take it! Do it before somebody else does it, and use it! HURRY!

Click to collapse








Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## Nutterpc (May 30, 2012)




----------



## orb3000 (May 30, 2012)




----------



## LordManhattan (May 30, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Sent from my coffee pot.

Click to collapse



For the first time in my life, i'm _not_ sarcastic  And also, aliens.


----------



## mightybrick (May 30, 2012)

---------- Post added at 08:02 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:00 PM ----------







---------- Post added at 08:04 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:02 PM ----------






One more:


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (May 30, 2012)

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (May 30, 2012)

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## mrrick (May 30, 2012)

*signed


----------



## plegdroid (May 30, 2012)

cm9 cfx  4.0.4 nightlys


----------



## John McClane (May 30, 2012)




----------



## Faiz Malkani (May 30, 2012)




----------



## John McClane (May 30, 2012)




----------



## LordManhattan (May 30, 2012)




----------



## John McClane (May 30, 2012)




----------



## LordManhattan (May 30, 2012)




----------



## John McClane (May 30, 2012)




----------



## MaBlo (May 30, 2012)

Sent from my HTC One X using xda premium


----------



## John McClane (May 30, 2012)




----------



## MaBlo (May 30, 2012)

Sent from my HTC One X using xda premium


----------



## John McClane (May 30, 2012)




----------



## MaBlo (May 30, 2012)

Guy who made this must have one helluva imagination.






Sent from my HTC One X using xda premium


----------



## MissionImprobable (May 30, 2012)

MaBlo said:


> Guy who made this must have one helluva imagination.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



1. Repost from a few pages back

2. Tiny, unreadable post.

3. ????

4. Profit?




mrrick said:


> *signed

Click to collapse



That one's pretty simple. Can't cover a three square segment with a two square tab.


----------



## mrrick (May 30, 2012)

*signed


----------



## mrrick (May 30, 2012)

In the Philippines they are using plastic bottles, water and bleach. Installing them in roofs. Water and bleach refract the light. Bright as a 55watt bulb.. However, no workey at night.. Still. Awesome. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*signed


----------



## MaBlo (May 30, 2012)

MissionImprobable said:


> 1. Repost from a few pages back
> 
> 2. Tiny, unreadable post.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Did you just troll me? Because you just made me scroll back 14 pages 


Sent from my HTC One X using xda premium


----------



## tallyforeman (May 30, 2012)




----------



## John McClane (May 30, 2012)




----------



## jaszek (May 30, 2012)

Went out to shoot the Manhattanhenge, instead we had clouds.





42nd Street by Jaszek PL, on Flickr




42nd Street by Jaszek PL, on Flickr


----------



## John McClane (May 30, 2012)




----------



## Dblfstr (May 30, 2012)

mrrick said:


> *signed

Click to collapse





MissionImprobable said:


> That one's pretty simple. Can't cover a three square segment with a two square tab.

Click to collapse








Actually, the top shape is truly smaller than the bottom shape. Otherwise it would be impossible. The area of two shapes of the same size (same dimensions) will be equal.

Moreover, it is the angles of the red and green triangles that differ, the other two shapes are the same in either figure. The bottom left angle of the red triangle is more acute than that of its green counterpart.


----------



## 85gallon (May 30, 2012)

mrrick said:


> *signed

Click to collapse



Bet there is a Clevon in the family and the family tree looks like this....


----------



## freebordjunky (May 30, 2012)




----------



## WiredPirate (May 30, 2012)




----------



## John McClane (May 30, 2012)




----------



## orb3000 (May 30, 2012)




----------



## John McClane (May 30, 2012)




----------



## themacman1000 (May 30, 2012)

Perhaps, perhaps...


----------



## jt.one (May 30, 2012)

long post -


----------



## mrrick (May 30, 2012)

Dblfstr said:


> Actually, the top shape is truly smaller than the bottom shape. Otherwise it would be impossible. The area of two shapes of the same size (same dimensions) will be equal.
> 
> Moreover, it is the angles of the red and green triangles that differ, the other two shapes are the same in either figure. The bottom left angle of the red triangle is more acute than that of its green counterpart.

Click to collapse








*signed


----------



## conantroutman (May 30, 2012)

Sent from my Xoom using XDA Premium HD app


----------



## mrrick (May 30, 2012)

*signed


----------



## mrrick (May 30, 2012)

*gasp*
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


http://www.geekologie.com/2012/05/p...m+(Geekologie+-+Gadgets,+Gizmos,+and+Awesome)

*signed


----------



## mrrick (May 30, 2012)

conantroutman said:


> Sent from my Xoom using XDA Premium HD app

Click to collapse








*signed


----------



## orb3000 (May 31, 2012)




----------



## Sine. (May 31, 2012)




----------



## LordManhattan (May 31, 2012)

Pack your stuff people, we're leaving.


----------



## shahkam (May 31, 2012)

LordManhattan said:


> Pack your stuff people, we're leaving.

Click to collapse



I dont want to friggin live in this planet ANYMORE

Sent From My Sexy Sensation.


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (May 31, 2012)

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## mightybrick (May 31, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Sent from my coffee pot.

Click to collapse



LOL! I love the reply.


----------



## NotATreoFan (May 31, 2012)

LordManhattan said:


> Pack your stuff people, we're leaving.

Click to collapse



This is funny because I often microwave things for 90 seconds, instead of 1:30. Saves me a button press.


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (May 31, 2012)

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## Hayden18 (May 31, 2012)

Sent from my LT26i using xda premium


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (May 31, 2012)

tallyforeman said:


> I'd thank you twice if I could!

Click to collapse



Each boob deserves a dedicated thanks.:thumbup:

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (May 31, 2012)

The wife took this pic earlier...big sis was punished, and little sis got a popsicle.  Trolling our kids...priceless.

Sideways version?  Thanks Tapatalk.






Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## jaszek (May 31, 2012)

I'd sure love to visit Oklo Homa.


----------



## FilePermissions (May 31, 2012)

Morrid1's pic of the the dog inspired this Ren and Stimpy pic...


OKLA    HOMA Stimpin' Player!
Sent from my DROID RAZR using XDA


----------



## coolsandie (May 31, 2012)




----------



## 85gallon (May 31, 2012)

Cleaning up the hard drive here!!

A dirty Volvo.......


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (May 31, 2012)

^^^broken pic is broken

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## LordManhattan (May 31, 2012)

Which pic? Mine? Mine's showing fine here.


----------



## FilePermissions (May 31, 2012)

Shows fine on xda app via razr... 

Sent from the steering stem of my Yamaha R6!!!


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (May 31, 2012)

LordManhattan said:


> Which pic? Mine? Mine's showing fine here.

Click to collapse



I'm about to ditch tapatalk.  

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## boborone (May 31, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> I'm about to ditch tapatalk.
> 
> Sent from my coffee pot.

Click to collapse



gifs don't show in app


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (May 31, 2012)

boborone said:


> gifs don't show in app

Click to collapse



Lame.  They could certainly write that in.  

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## LordManhattan (May 31, 2012)

Yup, that's the one thing i hate about Tapatalk/XDA app. Gif's doesn't work and only 20% of the images get shown.


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (May 31, 2012)

LordManhattan said:


> Yup, that's the one thing i hate about Tapatalk/XDA app. Gif's doesn't work and only 20% of the images get shown.

Click to collapse



But w/Tapatalk, there's a refresh/crazy scroll trick you could use between FCs that could fix the 20% thing.  I'm perfecting it as we speak.

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## Nutterpc (May 31, 2012)

---------- Post added at 08:08 AM ---------- Previous post was at 07:51 AM ----------







---------- Post added at 08:12 AM ---------- Previous post was at 08:08 AM ----------


----------



## Archer (May 31, 2012)

Keep it clean guys.  If you want to look at Playboy then go buy Playboy.


----------



## t0g3 (May 31, 2012)




----------



## Archer (May 31, 2012)




----------



## 85gallon (May 31, 2012)

Wish I had the guts to snap a picture at the store last night.  Some guy in line had 3 items.  A bottle of wine, some spearmint gum, and a package of Huggies.


----------



## CB620 (May 31, 2012)

Batmobile was @ Walmart in Philadelphia. 











Sent from my SGH-T769 using XDA Premium App


----------



## plegdroid (May 31, 2012)

Nutterpc said:


> ---------- Post added at 08:08 AM ---------- Previous post was at 07:51 AM ----------
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



that's my lappie, Fujitsu Siemens amelio d, Iam surprised the animal isn't on fire, it was the last of the Prescott Pentium p4's which run really hot as o/c to 3.2hz.mine didn't come with a free ardvark though lol 

cm9 cfx  4.0.4 nightlys


----------



## John McClane (May 31, 2012)




----------



## Faiz Malkani (May 31, 2012)

This isn't a homescreen thread


----------



## Hayden18 (May 31, 2012)

Sent from my LT26i using xda premium


----------



## John McClane (May 31, 2012)




----------



## SteveG12543 (May 31, 2012)

LordManhattan said:


> Yup, that's the one thing i hate about Tapatalk/XDA app. Gif's doesn't work and only 20% of the images get shown.

Click to collapse





TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> But w/Tapatalk, there's a refresh/crazy scroll trick you could use between FCs that could fix the 20% thing.  I'm perfecting it as we speak.
> 
> Sent from my coffee pot.

Click to collapse



Just a tip for you guys: when an image shows up as a tiny black image box, tap on the post, select multi, and the image pops up. Only do it one at a time though, as I've noticed if you have two little black image boxes on the screen and try it, the trick won't work on the second black image box if it's been pushed off of the screen by the first image popping up. It just seems like an easier method than refreshing and scrolling like a madman lol. 
















Sent from my ADR6425LVW using XDA Premium.


----------



## John McClane (May 31, 2012)




----------



## Hayden18 (May 31, 2012)

Sent From My Sexy Xperia S


----------



## John McClane (May 31, 2012)




----------



## tallyforeman (May 31, 2012)




----------



## mrrick (May 31, 2012)

*signed


----------



## John McClane (May 31, 2012)




----------



## LordManhattan (May 31, 2012)




----------



## MissionImprobable (May 31, 2012)

Dblfstr said:


> Actually, the top shape is truly smaller than the bottom shape. Otherwise it would be impossible. The area of two shapes of the same size (same dimensions) will be equal.
> 
> Moreover, it is the angles of the red and green triangles that differ, the other two shapes are the same in either figure. The bottom left angle of the red triangle is more acute than that of its green counterpart.

Click to collapse



They may have the same length and height, but they don't have the same surface area or perimeter because of the missing space in the lower shape. And the figures I was referring to are the green one with eight squares and the yellow with seven. My answer stands, but thanks for playing. I wasn't saying that the others had changed shape, I was saying that their orientation had changed, which it has and now they can no longer interlock. Whack challenged.


----------



## 85gallon (May 31, 2012)

LordManhattan said:


>

Click to collapse



 I see what you did there.


----------



## John McClane (May 31, 2012)

Its Morphin!


----------



## Dblfstr (May 31, 2012)

MissionImprobable said:


> They may have the same length and height, but they don't have the same surface area or perimeter because of the missing space in the lower shape. And the figures I was referring to are the green one with eight squares and the yellow with seven. My answer stands, but thanks for playing. I wasn't saying that the others had changed shape, I was saying that their orientation had changed, which it has and now they can no longer interlock. Whack challenged.

Click to collapse



Nah, the reason you gave is not why the puzzle works the way it does. the differences in the size of the triangles is why. Thanks for playing, you lost the game. My comment to you was supposed to be more fun and games than argumentative.

On a happier, less confrontational, less defensive note:






---------- Post added at 01:04 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:00 PM ----------

Also:


----------



## WiredPirate (May 31, 2012)




----------



## MissionImprobable (May 31, 2012)

Won't argue it anymore. Have a great day =)


----------



## John McClane (May 31, 2012)




----------



## Dblfstr (May 31, 2012)

WiredPirate said:


>

Click to collapse



wtf


----------



## MissionImprobable (May 31, 2012)

WiredPirate said:


>

Click to collapse



What's up with all the hallucinogen ingestion here lately?


----------



## Dblfstr (May 31, 2012)

MissionImprobable said:


> Won't argue it anymore. Have a great day =)

Click to collapse








Agreed. 

---------- Post added at 01:22 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:15 PM ----------




MissionImprobable said:


> What's up with all the hallucinogen ingestion here lately?

Click to collapse



That's why:


----------



## tallyforeman (May 31, 2012)




----------



## MissionImprobable (May 31, 2012)

Dblfstr said:


> That's why:

Click to collapse



Yeah, but I meant just strange with the guy deciding he needed to trip on some mushroom tea before training. On the bath salt thing, who the heck is going to put anything purchased in a gas station in or on their bodies. Just like all those stimulants like yellow jackets gas stations used to sell, never understood it.


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (May 31, 2012)

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## BeerChameleon (May 31, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Sent from my coffee pot.

Click to collapse



LULZ

In pennies too


----------



## John McClane (May 31, 2012)




----------



## Dblfstr (May 31, 2012)

MissionImprobable said:


> Yeah, but I meant just strange with the guy deciding he needed to trip on some mushroom tea before training. On the bath salt thing, who the heck is going to put anything purchased in a gas station in or on their bodies. Just like all those stimulants like yellow jackets gas stations used to sell, never understood it.

Click to collapse



There has been an odd string of hallucinogen induced 'zombie-like' murders lately. I jsut read another story of a man cutting off his wife's lips... 

'Bath salts' are not the only legal 'drug' sold at gas stations. There is Spice/K2 and also Salvia. All of these are extremely dangerous (not that all drugs aren't dangerous). There are all kinds of videos on youtube of the effects of these drugs and the crazy $h!t people do while under the influence of them.

My advice to the public is, stay away. If you get your drugs at a gas station, you will die.

Also this:


----------



## WiredPirate (May 31, 2012)

Dblfstr said:


> That's why:

Click to collapse





Dblfstr said:


> There has been an odd string of hallucinogen induced 'zombie-like' murders lately.

Click to collapse


----------



## John McClane (May 31, 2012)




----------



## WiredPirate (May 31, 2012)

Dblfstr said:


> There is Spice/K2 and also Salvia. All of these are extremely dangerous (not that all drugs aren't dangerous). There are all kinds of videos on youtube of the effects of these drugs and the crazy $h!t people do while under the influence of them.

Click to collapse



Spice/K2 and Salvia are illegal in most states now. I have never seen Salvia sold in a gas station only head shops. One *very* important thing you left out is Spice/K2 are synthetic drugs made to emulate THC, where Salvia is not synthetic - its a plant. Before Salvia was illegal, I smoked it a few times. Its definitively not something that you would want to do all the time. Its basically a 10min-2hour trip. Its similar to DMT, which btw, exists in all living things.


----------



## Dblfstr (May 31, 2012)

---------- Post added at 02:35 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:31 PM ----------




WiredPirate said:


> Spice/K2 and Salvia are illegal in most states now, and rightfully so. I have never seen Salvia sold in a gas station only head shops. One *very* important thing you left out is Spice/K2 are synthetic drugs made to emulate THC, where Salvia is not synthetic - its a plant. Before Salvia was illegal, _helping you out here too_. Its definitively not something that you would want to do all the time. Its basically a 10min-2hour trip.

Click to collapse



That is true, most states have outlawed them and are outlawing bath salts now. I was talking in general because even here Salvia was mainly sold in head shops. They even had a room for you to smoke it and chill, they would not let you leave until it wore off. Which was easy considering it has the effect of making you feel like you weigh 2000lbs. _(I've heard)_

Spice indeed is a synthetic made to emulate THC (have not tried it) but have heard only bad things.

_Incriminating sentence is incriminating..._


----------



## ScubaSteev (May 31, 2012)

Might want to keep the "drug" talk outta here.
It will get thread locked...js

Sent from my SPH-D710 using XDA


----------



## John McClane (May 31, 2012)




----------



## Archer (May 31, 2012)

My cousin's dog, with its puppies....


----------



## WiredPirate (May 31, 2012)

Dblfstr said:


> That is true, most states have outlawed them and are outlawing bath salts now. I was talking in general because even here Salvia was mainly sold in head shops. They even had a room for you to smoke it and chill, they would not let you leave until it wore off. Which was easy considering it has the effect of making you feel like you weigh 2000lbs. (maybe just me)
> 
> Spice indeed is a synthetic made to emulate THC (have not tried it) but have heard only bad things.
> 
> Salvia, that $h!t will make you melt into the couch... believe me.

Click to collapse



Yeah I have heard all the horror stories about Spice, its apparently VERY addictive and I know someone who was even hospitalized from it. I know someone who made an alternative locally called Essence and I tried it a few times, it was okay but you couldn't move if you took more than one hit. Problem is everytime they make it illegal the manufacturer just changes the recipe so its within the law.. Anyways after they made Essence illegal too I had tried this one other stuff that a female I knew had. It made me trip sooo hard and I was sick to my stomach, never done any others since and have no desire to. But everything I did was all within the law, at least at the time.

As far as the Salvia I agree with you. It made me feel like I was 2000 lbs and you get sucked into the couch hard lol. It feels like time stops and one time I even felt like part of the wall I was leaning against haha. Have you seen the video of Daniel Tosh taking a hit of Salvia and trying to run through the "tire obstacle"? Its hilarious lol. Stupid kids recording themselves smoking it and laughing and falling down then posting it on YouTube was what got it illegal. Its just a plant. But there is another plant with unlimited medical capabilities that has been medicine for thousands of years, its only not been medicine for about a hundred.. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hMM_T_PJ0Rs


----------



## Dblfstr (May 31, 2012)

ScubaSteev said:


> Might want to keep the "drug" talk outta here.
> It will get thread locked...js
> 
> Sent from my SPH-D710 using XDA

Click to collapse



Must spread the word and warn any community members of the bad things that will happen if one was to try these substances. Drugs are bad m'kay.


----------



## WiredPirate (May 31, 2012)

Archer said:


> My cousins dog, with its puppies....

Click to collapse



Super cute!


----------



## John McClane (May 31, 2012)

Ice Cream Flavors....


----------



## Archer (May 31, 2012)

ScubaSteev said:


> Might want to keep the "drug" talk outta here.
> It will get thread locked...js
> 
> Sent from my SPH-D710 using XDA

Click to collapse



Quite right.  The above conversations involve drugs that _are_ illegal in some places, so just chill it a bit.  Don't want to rain on any parades but I will have to delete posts and get mad if it carries on.

Thanks


----------



## WiredPirate (May 31, 2012)

ScubaSteev said:


> Might want to keep the "drug" talk outta here.
> It will get thread locked...js
> 
> Sent from my SPH-D710 using XDA

Click to collapse





Archer said:


> Quite right.  The above conversations involve drugs that _are_ illegal in some places, so just chill it a bit.  Don't want to rain on any parades but I will have to delete posts and get mad if it carries on.
> 
> Thanks

Click to collapse



Oh sorry your right, although the things we were talk bout were legal when we had tried them and still are in some states. But you right, end of conversation.


----------



## Dblfstr (May 31, 2012)

Archer said:


> Quite right.  The above conversations involve drugs that _are_ illegal in some places, so just chill it a bit.  Don't want to rain on any parades but I will have to delete posts and get mad if it carries on.
> 
> Thanks

Click to collapse



Done man.


----------



## John McClane (May 31, 2012)

Kid letter FAIL.  Lol


----------



## Dblfstr (May 31, 2012)

WiredPirate said:


> O

Click to collapse



Location: 256

Area code?


----------



## John McClane (May 31, 2012)

Microsoft I is   autocorrect fail.


----------



## WiredPirate (May 31, 2012)

Dblfstr said:


> Location: 256
> 
> Area code?

Click to collapse



Yup, Alabama.


----------



## Dblfstr (May 31, 2012)

WiredPirate said:


> Yup, Alabama.

Click to collapse



Thought so, I'm 256 as well.

Was looking for a funny Alabama picture and found this instead:


----------



## Intratech (May 31, 2012)

tallyforeman said:


>

Click to collapse



Ah Big Daddy Gary Goodridge back in the days.


----------



## John McClane (May 31, 2012)




----------



## conantroutman (May 31, 2012)

Sent From My Fingers To Your Face.....


----------



## WiredPirate (May 31, 2012)

Dblfstr said:


> Thought so, I'm 256 as well.

Click to collapse



Sweet. Roll Tide. I'm in Hartselle.


----------



## mrrick (May 31, 2012)

*signed


----------



## Babydollll (May 31, 2012)

Sent from my HTC_Amaze_4G using xda premium


----------



## M_T_M (May 31, 2012)

mrrick said:


> *signed

Click to collapse


----------



## freakboy13 (May 31, 2012)

Awesome thread, and I love the Vader burger!

sent from my hoXl 
got a-Dev ?
www.android-dev.us


----------



## mrrick (May 31, 2012)

M_T_M said:


>

Click to collapse



http://zapatopi.net/treeoctopus/sightings.html

*signed


----------



## plegdroid (May 31, 2012)

mrrick said:


> http://zapatopi.net/treeoctopus/sightings.html
> 
> *signed

Click to collapse





cm9 cfx  4.0.4 nightlys


----------



## boborone (May 31, 2012)

Archer said:


> My cousin's dog, with its puppies....

Click to collapse



Very cute dude. But I thought ear cropping was illegal in Europe. I used to work at a vet clinic that did crops. Had a couple breeders of doberman pinschers that they would get the dogs cropped with us and ship em to France I think. Which if they are legal in England, why would someone pay the money they were charging if they could just get em across the channel?


----------



## LordManhattan (May 31, 2012)

Gotta love Aziz 






---------- Post added at 10:58 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:51 PM ----------


----------



## Sine. (Jun 1, 2012)




----------



## BeerChameleon (Jun 1, 2012)

LordManhattan said:


> [/COLOR]

Click to collapse


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jun 1, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


>

Click to collapse



Lol I did it and wasn't successful 

Sent From My Sprint Black Ice Galaxy Nexus


----------



## NotATreoFan (Jun 1, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> Lol I did it and wasn't successful
> 
> Sent From My Sprint Black Ice Galaxy Nexus

Click to collapse



Lay the phone flat before rotating.


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jun 1, 2012)

NotATreoFan said:


> Lay the phone flat before rotating.

Click to collapse



LOL thanks!!


----------



## mrrick (Jun 1, 2012)

*signed


----------



## Sine. (Jun 1, 2012)




----------



## boborone (Jun 1, 2012)

Sine. said:


>

Click to collapse



Epic is epic

Phone won't let me thanks. Awesome post man

* iTouched Epic


----------



## mrrick (Jun 1, 2012)

*signed


----------



## nikiz111 (Jun 1, 2012)




----------



## WiredPirate (Jun 1, 2012)




----------



## boborone (Jun 1, 2012)

mrrick said:


> *signed

Click to collapse



ohhhhhhhh meyyyyyyyyyyyyy gawwwwwwwwwd


DO WANT!


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jun 1, 2012)

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## 85gallon (Jun 1, 2012)

conantroutman said:


> Sent From My Fingers To Your Face.....

Click to collapse



 Hey hey.  If you want to look at Playboy, go buy a Playboy!


----------



## Nutterpc (Jun 1, 2012)

edit: damn image didnt wanna post, will do when I get home from work


----------



## mrrick (Jun 1, 2012)

*signed


----------



## John McClane (Jun 1, 2012)




----------



## Sine. (Jun 1, 2012)

mrrick said:


> *signed

Click to collapse


----------



## John McClane (Jun 1, 2012)




----------



## Dblfstr (Jun 1, 2012)

Just read another zombie/cannibal type story this morning. What is the world coming to?






That guy ate his roommate's heart and brains. Also had some more stored in tins, I guess for a snack later.

excerpt:
_"In yet another horrifying incident of human flesh-eating this week, a student in Maryland allegedly admitted to devouring his roommate's brain and heart. ...

Kinyua's father called police late Tuesday night when Kinyua's brother reportedly found human remains -- a head and two hands -- in a metal tin in the basement."_


----------



## John McClane (Jun 1, 2012)




----------



## Dblfstr (Jun 1, 2012)

John McClane said:


>

Click to collapse



Post from a different site. Oh I see it is from dropbox (see it in the text of the quote). Dropbox is blocked here at work, what happened to posting straight from the interwebz? Jeeze!


----------



## John McClane (Jun 1, 2012)

Happy!!  

View attachment 1099145


----------



## Dblfstr (Jun 1, 2012)




----------



## mrrick (Jun 1, 2012)

Close enough.. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*signed


----------



## mrrick (Jun 1, 2012)

Hahaha..... Ha





*signed


----------



## Luda305 (Jun 1, 2012)

Sent from my SPH-D710 using xda premium


----------



## mrrick (Jun 1, 2012)

*signed


----------



## Dblfstr (Jun 1, 2012)

mrrick said:


> lose pen and die.jpg
> *signed

Click to collapse



Reminds me of the recent DirecTV commercials. "Don't reenact scenes from Platoon with Charlie Sheen".


----------



## WiredPirate (Jun 1, 2012)




----------



## MaBlo (Jun 1, 2012)

Don't forget to put on sun lotion.

Sent from my HTC One X using xda premium


----------



## WiredPirate (Jun 1, 2012)

MaBlo said:


> Don't forget to put on sun lotion.
> 
> Sent from my HTC One X using xda premium

Click to collapse



One sided face lift?


----------



## Dblfstr (Jun 1, 2012)




----------



## MaBlo (Jun 1, 2012)

WiredPirate said:


> One sided face lift?

Click to collapse



He's been tanning half his face

http://m.gizmodo.com/5914862/shocking-proof-of-how-the-sun-makes-you-age-prematurely

Sent from my HTC One X using xda premium


----------



## John McClane (Jun 1, 2012)




----------



## WiredPirate (Jun 1, 2012)

MaBlo said:


> He's been tanning half his face
> 
> http://m.gizmodo.com/5914862/shocking-proof-of-how-the-sun-makes-you-age-prematurely
> 
> Sent from my HTC One X using xda premium

Click to collapse



Yuk. That's why I avoid the sun at all costs.


----------



## John McClane (Jun 1, 2012)




----------



## WiredPirate (Jun 1, 2012)




----------



## John McClane (Jun 1, 2012)




----------



## MaBlo (Jun 1, 2012)

WiredPirate said:


> Yuk. That's why I avoid the sun at all costs.

Click to collapse



Yup. Much better down in my basement.

Sent from my HTC One X using xda premium


----------



## Sine. (Jun 1, 2012)




----------



## John McClane (Jun 1, 2012)

Answer for every True/False exam


----------



## iok1 (Jun 1, 2012)

John McClane said:


> Answer for every True/False exam

Click to collapse



I wish i had that talent

Sent from my HTC Sensation


----------



## John McClane (Jun 1, 2012)




----------



## WiredPirate (Jun 1, 2012)




----------



## mrrick (Jun 1, 2012)

*signed


----------



## WiredPirate (Jun 1, 2012)

mrrick said:


>

Click to collapse


----------



## jr866gooner (Jun 1, 2012)

Not sure i would want this! Lol saw this when in local asda haha


----------



## 85gallon (Jun 1, 2012)

jr866gooner said:


> Not sure i would want this! Lol saw this when in local asda haha

Click to collapse



Let me get a better look.....


----------



## John McClane (Jun 1, 2012)

Sent from my SGH-T959V using xda premium


----------



## mrrick (Jun 1, 2012)

*signed


----------



## boborone (Jun 2, 2012)

mrrick said:


> *signed

Click to collapse



I know "hello" and actually some of those things in Japanese. My grandpa spent alot of time there in the Marines when he wasn't in Korea. He was a lady's man. I have another family in Korea. Legally, he got married and had kids he did so many tours there. He was also married and had kids here, too. Didn't get married, but managed to spend quite a lot of (re)productive time in Japan, too. His brother got married while he was in the Navy to a Japanese girl. Very sweet lady. There's was actually love. Papa's, nope, he was just a man.


----------



## MissionImprobable (Jun 2, 2012)

mrrick said:


> *signed

Click to collapse



That is not going to work out...


----------



## LordManhattan (Jun 2, 2012)

Like a boss


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jun 2, 2012)

I want.






The cymbal will be used when a bad joke is made.

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## WiredPirate (Jun 2, 2012)




----------



## ScubaSteev (Jun 2, 2012)

Sent from my Wicked E4GT Sensation using HD xda app


----------



## MissionImprobable (Jun 2, 2012)




----------



## jr866gooner (Jun 2, 2012)

Also saw this too! 2 spaces away down the same shopping aisle!


----------



## 85gallon (Jun 2, 2012)

jr866gooner said:


> Also saw this too! 2 spaces away down the same shopping aisle!

Click to collapse



Jesus dude, where do you shop?   All of the **** there is glued sideways to the walls.


----------



## shepherdofthedamned (Jun 2, 2012)

85gallon said:


> Jesus dude, where do you shop?   All of the **** there is glued sideways to the walls.

Click to collapse



Looks like a hideout from one of Batman's villains in the 60's 

Sent from my PC36100 using xda premium


----------



## plegdroid (Jun 2, 2012)

I've had this picture for awhile but thought the mods may not like it. 



cm9 cfx  4.0.4 nightlys


----------



## John McClane (Jun 2, 2012)

Cry Load cycle perhaps ??


----------



## John McClane (Jun 2, 2012)




----------



## mrrick (Jun 2, 2012)

*signed


----------



## LordManhattan (Jun 2, 2012)




----------



## mrrick (Jun 2, 2012)

*signed


----------



## LordManhattan (Jun 2, 2012)




----------



## mrrick (Jun 2, 2012)

*signed


----------



## mrrick (Jun 2, 2012)

*signed


----------



## WiredPirate (Jun 2, 2012)




----------



## mrrick (Jun 2, 2012)

*signed


----------



## Sine. (Jun 2, 2012)




----------



## LordManhattan (Jun 2, 2012)




----------



## John McClane (Jun 2, 2012)




----------



## mrrick (Jun 2, 2012)

CT scanner with the cover off
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*signed


----------



## mrrick (Jun 3, 2012)

*signed


----------



## MissionImprobable (Jun 3, 2012)

---------- Post added at 02:21 AM ---------- Previous post was at 02:13 AM ----------


----------



## Silent_Fang (Jun 3, 2012)

I never could explain this one.


----------



## mrrick (Jun 3, 2012)

*signed


----------



## themacman1000 (Jun 3, 2012)

Silent_Fang said:


> I never could explain this one.

Click to collapse



Dafaq?

Sent from my HTC Intruder


----------



## iok1 (Jun 3, 2012)

Me, forever aloning.....






Sent from my HTC Sensation


----------



## mrrick (Jun 3, 2012)

iok1 said:


> Me, forever aloning.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



:0 How do you take a pic with no hands? 






*signed


----------



## iok1 (Jun 3, 2012)

mrrick said:


> :0 How do you take a pic with no hands?
> 
> *signed

Click to collapse









Sent from my HTC Sensation


----------



## LordManhattan (Jun 3, 2012)

M_T_M's new avatar? (Where is he btw?)


----------



## mrrick (Jun 3, 2012)

^dope








*signed


----------



## iok1 (Jun 3, 2012)

S voice, funny girl..... 






Also, ign app = me saying "I give up" -_-

Sent from my HTC Sensation


----------



## mrrick (Jun 3, 2012)

*signed


----------



## LordManhattan (Jun 3, 2012)

Is that a zombie i'm seeing in the bush?


----------



## mrrick (Jun 3, 2012)

It's either that or a north American tree octopus.. 







*signed


----------



## conantroutman (Jun 3, 2012)




----------



## MissionImprobable (Jun 3, 2012)

Cats, what? Hope your Ram has some megabytez =p


----------



## mrrick (Jun 3, 2012)

*signed


----------



## LordManhattan (Jun 3, 2012)




----------



## Sine. (Jun 3, 2012)

More of his great photos here : http://thomasshahan.com/photos


----------



## LordManhattan (Jun 3, 2012)

That one looks kind of cute! But it's still a spider, so i would totally hit it with a bulldozer.


----------



## mrrick (Jun 4, 2012)

*signed


----------



## LordManhattan (Jun 4, 2012)

Another pic: 






This one is awesome:


----------



## mrrick (Jun 4, 2012)

*signed


----------



## mulletcutter (Jun 4, 2012)

mrrick said:


> *signed

Click to collapse



is Thors hammer in there? cool camping spot


----------



## MissionImprobable (Jun 4, 2012)

mrrick said:


> *signed

Click to collapse



Star Wars?


----------



## trell959 (Jun 4, 2012)

Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium


----------



## 85gallon (Jun 4, 2012)

trell959 said:


> Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Touchy subject with me today.  Tonight some b hit my Jeep.


----------



## mrrick (Jun 4, 2012)

*signed


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Jun 4, 2012)




----------



## Archer (Jun 4, 2012)

m1l4droid said:


> *WTF*....

Click to collapse


----------



## 85gallon (Jun 4, 2012)

Lol.  There was a drive by last night.


----------



## LordManhattan (Jun 4, 2012)




----------



## WiredPirate (Jun 4, 2012)




----------



## mrrick (Jun 4, 2012)

Praying monk prays.. A LOT! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*signed


----------



## mrrick (Jun 4, 2012)

*signed


----------



## LordManhattan (Jun 4, 2012)

---------- Post added at 03:50 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:44 PM ----------

Mod edit -FB Trolling - I loved it, I really did..... but the language... both the F words... ..... Won't somebody think of the children??


----------



## firered365 (Jun 4, 2012)




----------



## LordManhattan (Jun 4, 2012)




----------



## conantroutman (Jun 4, 2012)

Meanwhile in Malaysia.........






I love that the crappy Samsung is labelled consolation prize..


----------



## LordManhattan (Jun 4, 2012)

Man, i _want_ that goat!  He shall be named Jonas and he shall bring forth a son, and they shall call his name Roger, Son Of Jonas.


----------



## conantroutman (Jun 4, 2012)

LordManhattan said:


> Man, i _want_ that goat!  He shall be named Jonas and he shall bring forth a son, and they shall call his name Roger, Son Of Jonas.

Click to collapse



Wait..... 
Roger the goat? That just sounds wrong..  

Sent From My Fingers To Your Face.....


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jun 4, 2012)

trell959 said:


> Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Gotye is awesome!!!!


----------



## Dblfstr (Jun 4, 2012)

Watched Men In Black III over the weekend. Boris the animal is awesome. The movie is good too.


----------



## John McClane (Jun 4, 2012)

I think I posted it, but since the goat is the topic.
Here's the winning goat.


----------



## LordManhattan (Jun 4, 2012)

"Apparently these photos were taken in Norway, where a ram was found hanging around on a steel wire. It seems the animal tried to leap over a living fence, but overshot his jump and one of his horns hooked the wire. The ram ended up being stuck 5 meters into the air, until it was rescued by tourists. They made sure they took some photos first.

I have to say this is one of the strangest things I’ve ever seen, stranger than the acrobat goat and almost as strange as the tree goats of Morocco"

http://www.odditycentral.com/pics/a-goat-hanging-around.html


----------



## John McClane (Jun 4, 2012)




----------



## mrrick (Jun 4, 2012)

*signed


----------



## Babydollll (Jun 4, 2012)

Sent from my HTC_Amaze_4G using xda premium


----------



## mrrick (Jun 4, 2012)

The pirate bay giftcards. Ha. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*signed


----------



## boborone (Jun 4, 2012)

WiredPirate said:


>

Click to collapse



HUMAN CENTIPEDE!!!!!!!!






Lord and ctm, never posted this in the movies thread, but those are must watch. Part 2 is even crazier than 1. 2 is awesome.



mrrick said:


> The pirate bay giftcards. Ha.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse


----------



## mrrick (Jun 4, 2012)

*signed


----------



## WiredPirate (Jun 5, 2012)




----------



## KennyJoe69 (Jun 5, 2012)

I seem to be getting better.  Bring on them zombies!!! 

Sent from my ADR6400L using XDA


----------



## mrrick (Jun 5, 2012)

*signed


----------



## 85gallon (Jun 5, 2012)

boborone said:


> HUMAN CENTIPEDE!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse


----------



## mrrick (Jun 5, 2012)

*signed


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jun 5, 2012)

mrrick said:


> *signed

Click to collapse



Great, now I have "let's dance" by David Bowie stuck in my head.

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## LordManhattan (Jun 5, 2012)

Screenshot from an episode of Futurama i just watched. Jaszek's new avatar? I think so.






---------- Post added at 02:33 AM ---------- Previous post was at 02:30 AM ----------

And here's one for M_T_M


----------



## firered365 (Jun 5, 2012)

Read it normal, then read it backwards! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda premium


----------



## jaszek (Jun 5, 2012)

LordManhattan said:


> Screenshot from an episode of Futurama i just watched. Jaszek's new avatar? I think so.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse




If I have time tomorrow I'll change the dress to a bikini. it is summer afterall.


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jun 5, 2012)

****ty haircut, yeah?






Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## Hayden18 (Jun 5, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> ****ty haircut, yeah?
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Sh*t head

Sent From My Sexy Xperia S


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jun 5, 2012)

Hayden18 said:


> Sh*t head
> 
> Sent From My Sexy Xperia S

Click to collapse



****-for-brains

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## mrrick (Jun 5, 2012)

*signed


----------



## John McClane (Jun 5, 2012)

I won't Sfay there. =p


----------



## Hayden18 (Jun 5, 2012)

*Mod edit:* Inappropriate.


----------



## LordManhattan (Jun 5, 2012)

I would totally play that


----------



## Hayden18 (Jun 5, 2012)

Sent From My Sexy Xperia S


----------



## John McClane (Jun 5, 2012)

Bad What!!!!!!


----------



## Hayden18 (Jun 5, 2012)

Mod Edit  - Strike 2


----------



## Abagnale (Jun 5, 2012)

Maybe

Sent from my GT-N7000 using XDA


----------



## mrrick (Jun 5, 2012)

Fans in my fan.. Whut
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*signed


----------



## 00dark00 (Jun 5, 2012)




----------



## Babydollll (Jun 5, 2012)

I forgot if I posted this one.
#blamemy98hrworkweek
Sent from my HTC_Amaze_4G using xda premium


----------



## Babydollll (Jun 5, 2012)

m1l4droid said:


> This isn't twitter!

Click to collapse



please do not respond to my posts.
Thank you.

Sent from my HTC_Amaze_4G using xda premium


----------



## LordManhattan (Jun 5, 2012)

98 hour workweek?! Damn.


----------



## Babydollll (Jun 5, 2012)

LordManhattan said:


> 98 hour workweek?! Damn.

Click to collapse



Sometimes (not often though) I break 100hrs

Sent from my HTC_Amaze_4G using xda premium


----------



## LordManhattan (Jun 5, 2012)

Wow, and i think a 36-40 hour week is "bad enough"


----------



## verynice16 (Jun 5, 2012)

Sent from my sleep while I am drinking


----------



## KennyJoe69 (Jun 5, 2012)

Fancinating

Sent from my ADR6400L using XDA


----------



## WiredPirate (Jun 5, 2012)

mrrick said:


> Fans in my fan.. Whut
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse







---------- Post added at 01:37 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:16 PM ----------


----------



## tallyforeman (Jun 5, 2012)

verynice16 said:


> Sent from my sleep while I am drinking

Click to collapse



There must not be a legal drinking age there


----------



## mrrick (Jun 5, 2012)

*signed


----------



## conantroutman (Jun 5, 2012)

Hayden18 said:


> Sent From My Sexy Xperia S

Click to collapse



Right, if you think this is funny then you're wrong.
If you think it's appropriate for this thread you're wrong.

That's strike 2. If I ever see you posting **** like this again you will be gone. Off Topic is one thing, this is just moronic.
No more warnings.

Think before posting....


----------



## Dblfstr (Jun 5, 2012)




----------



## John McClane (Jun 5, 2012)




----------



## 85gallon (Jun 5, 2012)

Repost there John.


----------



## verynice16 (Jun 5, 2012)

tallyforeman said:


> There must not be a legal drinking age there

Click to collapse



There is we just had a awesome night.. its was with my classmate 

Sent from my HTC Wildfire S A510e using xda premium


----------



## KidCarter93 (Jun 5, 2012)

Sent from Sony Xperia S using XDA Premium


----------



## LordManhattan (Jun 5, 2012)

Gotta love Scandinavia in the summer. It's 23:00 (11 PM) and i just took this pic


----------



## mrrick (Jun 5, 2012)

*signed


----------



## iok1 (Jun 5, 2012)

LordManhattan said:


> Gotta love Scandinavia in the summer. It's 23:00 (11 PM) and i just took this pic

Click to collapse



Oh boy

Sent from my HTC Sensation


----------



## MaBlo (Jun 5, 2012)

LordManhattan said:


> Gotta love Scandinavia in the summer. It's 23:00 (11 PM) and i just took this pic

Click to collapse



Yup it's awesome. I come from northern Norway, where there's sun 24 hours a day in the summer and dark all day in the winter.

Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda premium


----------



## conantroutman (Jun 5, 2012)

Sent From My Fingers To Your Face.....


----------



## mrrick (Jun 5, 2012)

*signed


----------



## LordManhattan (Jun 5, 2012)

MaBlo said:


> Yup it's awesome. I come from northern Norway, where there's sun 24 hours a day in the summer and dark all day in the winter.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda premium

Click to collapse



I'm in Bergen. It gets a little darker than that at night here. I don't envy you guys up north though, it's fun with the 24/7 sun, but damn the winters must be hard!


----------



## KidCarter93 (Jun 5, 2012)

Sent from Sony Xperia S using XDA Premium

*Mod edit:* I've removed the racist and crude pics and I don't expect to have to do it again.


----------



## Hayden18 (Jun 5, 2012)

Sent From My Sexy Xperia S


----------



## MaBlo (Jun 5, 2012)

LordManhattan said:


> I'm in Bergen. It gets a little darker than that at night here. I don't envy you guys up north though, it's fun with the 24/7 sun, but damn the winters must be hard!

Click to collapse



Yeah well there's a reason I live in Vestfold now. The midnight sun ain't worth it 

Sent from my HTC One X using xda premium


----------



## mrrick (Jun 5, 2012)

*signed


----------



## NotATreoFan (Jun 5, 2012)

LordManhattan said:


> Gotta love Scandinavia in the summer. It's 23:00 (11 PM) and i just took this pic

Click to collapse



Mow the darn grass!


----------



## KidCarter93 (Jun 5, 2012)

To who removed the "racist" pic I posted, it wasn't racist. It was simply showing that the aspect of racism exists. That can't be denied xD

Sent from Sony Xperia S using XDA Premium


----------



## NotATreoFan (Jun 5, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> To who removed the "racist" pic I posted, it wasn't racist. It was simply showing that the aspect of racism exists. That can't be denied xD
> 
> Sent from Sony Xperia S using XDA Premium

Click to collapse



Regardless of the intent, it crosses a line we do not tolerate on XDA. I did not remove it personally, but have no issue with it being done.


----------



## Antagonist42 (Jun 5, 2012)

Phew glad I saved my demotives since the site went down lol had to ween myself off making them 

Rooted Xakep E320/C6 EUU Hacked Update


----------



## mrrick (Jun 5, 2012)

*signed


----------



## LordManhattan (Jun 5, 2012)

NotATreoFan said:


> Mow the darn grass!

Click to collapse



It's not my property!


----------



## mrrick (Jun 6, 2012)

*signed


----------



## conantroutman (Jun 6, 2012)

What the hell is going on in this thread tonight?? 

We've had Nazis, racist capacity and potentially offensive religious material... 

Read the rules before you post this crap. 

Sent From My Fingers To Your Face.....


----------



## KidCarter93 (Jun 6, 2012)

Mod edit - Are you f'ing kidding me???? 
Last warning. 


Sent from Sony Xperia S using XDA Premium


----------



## conantroutman (Jun 6, 2012)

And now we have **** pictures... 

This thread is one bad post away from being closed. 

Sent From My Fingers To Your Face.....


----------



## KidCarter93 (Jun 6, 2012)

My bad "/ I didn't actually mean to click on the **** one to upload it :/
I'll replace it with this sign of inspiring graffiti
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Sent from Sony Xperia S using XDA Premium


----------



## Hayden18 (Jun 6, 2012)

Sent From My Sexy Xperia S


----------



## LordManhattan (Jun 6, 2012)

Note: If the Jesus shows up instead of this Gif, i'll blow up their servers.


----------



## KidCarter93 (Jun 6, 2012)

Hayden18 said:


> Sent From My Sexy Xperia S

Click to collapse



That one is brilliant xD

Sent from Sony Xperia S using XDA Premium


----------



## gmaster1 (Jun 6, 2012)

noone freaked out at the baby vampire...did they

Sent From The Phone Of Gamers


----------



## mrrick (Jun 6, 2012)

*signed


----------



## LordManhattan (Jun 6, 2012)

mrrick said:


> *signed

Click to collapse



Yeah, he'll need these in about 5 years.


----------



## orb3000 (Jun 6, 2012)




----------



## Hayden18 (Jun 6, 2012)

Sent From My Sexy Xperia S


----------



## jaszek (Jun 6, 2012)

orb3000 said:


>

Click to collapse



I think with WiFi it should be they go for the unprotected ones. lol


----------



## KidCarter93 (Jun 6, 2012)

This one had me laughing for ages :')
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Sent from Sony Xperia S using XDA Premium


----------



## mrrick (Jun 6, 2012)

*signed


----------



## torikorocks (Jun 6, 2012)

Love the Bill and Ted movies.!

Sent from my DROID RAZR using xda premium


----------



## 85gallon (Jun 6, 2012)

mmmmmkay.


----------



## Antagonist42 (Jun 6, 2012)

Rooted Xakep E320/C6 EUU Hacked Update


----------



## Nutterpc (Jun 6, 2012)




----------



## Antagonist42 (Jun 6, 2012)

I'll stick with my hidden 6 pack thanks 

Rooted Xakep E320/C6 EUU Hacked Update


----------



## jaszek (Jun 6, 2012)

Antagonist42 said:


> I'll stick with my hidden 6 pack thanks
> 
> Rooted Xakep E320/C6 EUU Hacked Update

Click to collapse



Who needs a sixpack when you can have a whole keg?


----------



## Nutterpc (Jun 6, 2012)

Lol, considering I dont always drink, but when I do, I drink enough to calm me down, which depending on what it is, can be either a few bottles of Wine, a few six packs, Im surprised I dont have a Keg


----------



## WiredPirate (Jun 6, 2012)




----------



## 85gallon (Jun 6, 2012)




----------



## Hayden18 (Jun 6, 2012)

Sent From My Sexy Xperia S


----------



## Nutterpc (Jun 6, 2012)

---------- Post added at 05:52 AM ---------- Previous post was at 05:45 AM ----------


----------



## Nutterpc (Jun 6, 2012)




----------



## Hayden18 (Jun 6, 2012)

Sent From My Sexy Xperia S


----------



## husam666 (Jun 6, 2012)




----------



## mrrick (Jun 6, 2012)

*signed


----------



## mrrick (Jun 6, 2012)

*signed


----------



## Babydollll (Jun 6, 2012)

Sent from my HTC_Amaze_4G using xda premium


----------



## Hayden18 (Jun 6, 2012)

Sent From My Sexy Xperia S


----------



## mrrick (Jun 6, 2012)

*signed


----------



## Dblfstr (Jun 6, 2012)




----------



## John McClane (Jun 6, 2012)




----------



## LordManhattan (Jun 6, 2012)




----------



## John McClane (Jun 6, 2012)

S--- What


----------



## tallyforeman (Jun 6, 2012)

There's no replacement for displacement


----------



## John McClane (Jun 6, 2012)




----------



## LordManhattan (Jun 6, 2012)




----------



## John McClane (Jun 6, 2012)




----------



## LordManhattan (Jun 6, 2012)




----------



## mrrick (Jun 6, 2012)

John McClane said:


>

Click to collapse



And my choice too! 







*signed


----------



## John McClane (Jun 6, 2012)




----------



## WiredPirate (Jun 6, 2012)

LordManhattan said:


>

Click to collapse








---------- Post added at 11:59 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:56 AM ----------




Nutterpc said:


>

Click to collapse


----------



## orb3000 (Jun 6, 2012)




----------



## MaBlo (Jun 6, 2012)

tallyforeman said:


> There's no replacement for displacement]

Click to collapse



Sure there is







Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda premium


----------



## tallyforeman (Jun 6, 2012)

MaBlo said:


> Sure there is
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse




Very nice. You got some numbers on that jewl because I doubt she'll top out them 1005 cubic inches


----------



## freakboy13 (Jun 6, 2012)

orb3000 said:


>

Click to collapse



If only.... 


sent from my hoXl 
got a-Dev ?
www.android-dev.us


----------



## conantroutman (Jun 6, 2012)




----------



## freakboy13 (Jun 6, 2012)

tallyforeman said:


> There's no replacement for displacement

Click to collapse






MaBlo said:


> Sure there is
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda premium

Click to collapse



No there isn't...lmao 
lemme know when you hit low 7's...
Nothing beats a big block and a nice cold bottle I don't care how much yer boostin.



Ps. Not hating on ya...looks like a nice setup, and I'm a fellow boost junkie 




sent from my hoXl 
got a-Dev ?
www.android-dev.us


----------



## John McClane (Jun 6, 2012)

conantroutman said:


>

Click to collapse



Nooo... Y Me diabetes!!!


----------



## willverduzco (Jun 6, 2012)

conantroutman said:


>

Click to collapse



Single best image in OT.


----------



## conantroutman (Jun 6, 2012)

willverduzco said:


> Single best image in OT.

Click to collapse



Indeed, only slightly better than this one.







In other news.....


----------



## MaBlo (Jun 6, 2012)

tallyforeman said:


> Very nice. You got some numbers on that jewl because I doubt she'll top out them 1005 cubic inches

Click to collapse











freakboy13 said:


> No there isn't...lmao
> lemme know when you hit low 7's...
> Nothing beats a big block and a nice cold bottle I don't care how much yer boostin.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Pff you Americans

It's not mine btw, I drive a turbo diesel

Sent from my HTC One X using xda premium


----------



## tallyforeman (Jun 6, 2012)

MaBlo said:


> Pff you Americans
> 
> It's not mine btw, I drive a turbo diesel
> 
> Sent from my HTC One X using xda premium

Click to collapse




Not hating here also. I love listening to the turbo spool up in my truck.

That Sonny Leonard isn't mine either. I don't have a cool 117K sitting around for it 

*2150+* of raw American Muscle... Naturally Aspirated


----------



## mrrick (Jun 6, 2012)

*signed


----------



## mrrick (Jun 6, 2012)

*signed


----------



## WiredPirate (Jun 6, 2012)

mrrick said:


> *signed

Click to collapse



Wow, this can't be real.


----------



## conantroutman (Jun 6, 2012)

WiredPirate said:


> Wow, this can't be real.

Click to collapse



Big dog + small person = that photo. 

Sent From My Fingers To Your Face.....


----------



## PaganAng3l (Jun 6, 2012)

This belongs here, I just know it


----------



## mrrick (Jun 6, 2012)

WiredPirate said:


> Wow, this can't be real.

Click to collapse



I found it online.. Of course it's real. As is this.. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






*signed


----------



## WiredPirate (Jun 7, 2012)

Oh if you found it online it must be real lol.  jk. Reminds me of the Sandlot.


----------



## LordManhattan (Jun 7, 2012)

WiredPirate said:


> Wow, this can't be real.

Click to collapse



Say hello to Hercules. World's biggest dog


----------



## NotATreoFan (Jun 7, 2012)

LordManhattan said:


> Say hello to Hercules. World's biggest dog

Click to collapse



http://urbanlegends.about.com/od/dogs/ss/Worlds-Biggest-Dog.htm


----------



## LordManhattan (Jun 7, 2012)

NotATreoFan said:


> http://urbanlegends.about.com/od/dogs/ss/Worlds-Biggest-Dog.htm

Click to collapse


----------



## 85gallon (Jun 7, 2012)

PaganAng3l said:


> This belongs here, I just know it

Click to collapse



As does this!


----------



## WiredPirate (Jun 7, 2012)




----------



## mrrick (Jun 7, 2012)

Awesome graffiti 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*signed


----------



## LordManhattan (Jun 7, 2012)

WHY does everybody disappear around 00:00 - 02:00? (That's 12 PM - 2 AM for you muricans). It doesn't make sense that the americans disappears when the europeans disappears. I'm bored and i want to post stuff!


----------



## Hayden18 (Jun 7, 2012)

Because we are scared of you

Sent From My Sexy Xperia S


----------



## LordManhattan (Jun 7, 2012)

Hayden18 said:


> Because we are scared of you
> 
> Sent From My Sexy Xperia S

Click to collapse


----------



## Hayden18 (Jun 7, 2012)

Sent From My Sexy Xperia S


----------



## LordManhattan (Jun 7, 2012)

This is so badass.


----------



## Hayden18 (Jun 7, 2012)

Sent From My Sexy Xperia S


----------



## mrrick (Jun 7, 2012)

*signed


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jun 7, 2012)

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## boborone (Jun 7, 2012)

Hayden18 said:


> Sent From My Sexy Xperia S

Click to collapse



They haven't been........YET!

* iTouched Epic


----------



## KidCarter93 (Jun 7, 2012)

Sent from Sony Xperia S using XDA Premium


----------



## LordManhattan (Jun 7, 2012)

Anyone recognize this guy? Yeah, it's Matthew Fox from LOST (The Dr.). It's from the movie "Alex Cross". Holy ****.


----------



## boborone (Jun 7, 2012)

LordManhattan said:


> Anyone recognize this guy? Yeah, it's Matthew Fox from LOST (The Dr.). It's from the movie "Alex Cross". Holy ****.

Click to collapse



was that series any good? Noticed it's on Netflix now.


----------



## boborone (Jun 7, 2012)

^^^ Just a warning from a fellow member. TRM doesn't like pics like that. She swings a mighty ban hammer.


----------



## KidCarter93 (Jun 7, 2012)

boborone said:


> ^^^ Just a warning from a fellow member. TRM doesn't like pics like that. She swings a mighty ban hammer.

Click to collapse



I'll do a different pic instead then. Don't want 3 pics deleted all in the same thread 

Justin Bieber + 50 Cent = 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Sent from Sony Xperia S using XDA Premium


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jun 7, 2012)

Kinda small, sorry...






Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## MissionImprobable (Jun 7, 2012)

Yes, this is how I gets da ladies. "Come on over, I'll make you a nice meal, help you flash that Rom you've been curious about, and we can watch the sunset while you tell me what you like best about me."





Then I puts on mah cape and it's ova. Putty in my hands. And yes, I really did cook the meal.


----------



## boborone (Jun 7, 2012)

dude Ima be pissed if you get dirk's thread closed


----------



## tallyforeman (Jun 7, 2012)

LordManhattan said:


> WHY does everybody disappear around 00:00 - 02:00? (That's 12 PM - 2 AM for you muricans). It doesn't make sense that the americans disappears when the europeans disappears. I'm bored and i want to post stuff!

Click to collapse




We're drunk and we gotta have relations and be up in 6 hours for work


----------



## boborone (Jun 7, 2012)

MissionImprobable said:


> Yes, this is how I gets da ladies. "Come on over, I'll make you a nice meal, help you flash that Rom you've been curious about, and we can watch the sunset while you tell me what you like best about me."
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Good job MI. I love to cook, too. And it does help with the ladies


----------



## WiredPirate (Jun 7, 2012)

The F word is not allowed. You'll get the thread closed. Please don't get the thread closed.

Edit: couldn't even post before the mods deleted them, they are on top of their game.

---------- Post added at 10:30 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:27 PM ----------


----------



## KidCarter93 (Jun 7, 2012)

So, I post a pic with the f word in it and mod deletes it. But plenty of others I've seen have been left untouched by the mods? WTH!

Sent from Sony Xperia S using XDA Premium


----------



## boborone (Jun 7, 2012)

boborone said:


> dude Ima be pissed if you get dirk's thread closed

Click to collapse





WiredPirate said:


> The F word is not allowed. You'll get the thread closed. Please don't get the thread closed.

Click to collapse



Seriously man. This isn't /b/ or 4chan. Gotta watch what you post. This is a mobile device development forum. OffTopic is the lounge area in an airport, not the shady bar down the street.


Anybody else weirded out by me being a voice of reason?

---------- Post added at 10:35 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:33 PM ----------




KidCarter93 said:


> So, I post a pic with the f word in it and mod deletes it. But plenty of others I've seen have been left untouched by the mods? WTH!
> 
> Sent from Sony Xperia S using XDA Premium

Click to collapse



Might have slipped their attention. But you seem to be grabbing alot of it from them. Might want to stay on the low and slow side of things and post some kittens or turtles. I like polar bears myself, but I'm not a mod.


----------



## vanessaem (Jun 7, 2012)

Really, the whole thread shouldn't have to be penalized because some people in here can't think before they post. 

There should be no images containing:
1. Foul language
2. Sexist images
3. Racist images
4. Private parts
5. Images that offend religious groups
6. http://forum.xda-developers.com/announcement.php?f=263 applies here as well.

I'm seeing some of these from the same members lately and I'm telling you now, if I see it again, you're getting an infraction. 

Again, think before you post. Everyone shouldn't get in trouble because of a few who fail to do so.


----------



## KidCarter93 (Jun 7, 2012)

boborone said:


> Might have slipped their attention. But you seem to be grabbing alot of it from them. Might want to stay on the low and slow side of things and post some kittens or turtles. I like polar bears myself, but I'm not a mod.

Click to collapse



Slipped their attention? I think not to be honest. If I've noticed tons of um, when I'm not even looking out for them, how can a mod who's supposed to see them, blatantly miss them?

Sent from Sony Xperia S using XDA Premium


----------



## WiredPirate (Jun 7, 2012)

boborone said:


> Might have slipped their attention. But you seem to be grabbing alot of it from them. Might want to stay on the low and slow side of things and post some kittens or turtles. *I like polar bears* myself, but I'm not a mod.

Click to collapse


----------



## vanessaem (Jun 7, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> Slipped their attention? I think not to be honest. If I've noticed tons of um, when I'm not even looking out for them, how can a mod who's supposed to see them, blatantly miss them?
> 
> Sent from Sony Xperia S using XDA Premium

Click to collapse




You see something you find offensive, report it, don't duplicate it.


----------



## KidCarter93 (Jun 7, 2012)

vanessaem said:


> You see something you find offensive, report it, not duplicate it.

Click to collapse



I'm not gonna report anything because I don't find anything offensive. I'm just making my point

Sent from Sony Xperia S using XDA Premium


----------



## vanessaem (Jun 7, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> I'm not gonna report anything because I don't find anything offensive. I'm just making my point
> 
> Sent from Sony Xperia S using XDA Premium

Click to collapse




...And I made mine. Please, be aware of what you post.


----------



## KidCarter93 (Jun 7, 2012)

This better? Or is there reason to get rid of this one aswell 





Sent from Sony Xperia S using XDA Premium


----------



## boborone (Jun 7, 2012)

WiredPirate said:


>

Click to collapse



OMG, that is so freakin cute! I love those lil felllers. Biggest carnivore on the planet and still manage to be the most awesomest looking creature ever.

---------- Post added at 10:54 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:53 PM ----------




KidCarter93 said:


> I'm not gonna report anything because I don't find anything offensive. I'm just making my point
> 
> Sent from Sony Xperia S using XDA Premium

Click to collapse








Polar bear face palm


----------



## jaszek (Jun 7, 2012)

vanessaem said:


> You see something you find offensive, report it, don't duplicate it.

Click to collapse









---------- Post added at 11:55 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:54 PM ----------




boborone said:


> OMG, that is so freakin cute! I love those lil felllers. Biggest carnivore on the planet and still manage to be the most awesomest looking creature ever.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 10:54 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:53 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Come to IRC


----------



## vanessaem (Jun 7, 2012)

jaszek said:


>

Click to collapse




^This.


----------



## Jmayorga96 (Jun 7, 2012)

Hayden18 said:


> Sent From My Sexy Xperia S

Click to collapse



Didn't understand that :/ it was cool but I didn't understand the girl part 

Sent from my R800i using XDA


----------



## WiredPirate (Jun 7, 2012)

---------- Post added at 11:04 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:03 PM ----------




Jmayorga96 said:


> Didn't understand that :/ it was cool but I didn't understand the girl part
> 
> Sent from my R800i using XDA

Click to collapse



Girls play games.


----------



## KidCarter93 (Jun 7, 2012)

Jmayorga96 said:


> Didn't understand that :/ it was cool but I didn't understand the girl part
> 
> Sent from my R800i using XDA

Click to collapse



Cause she messes with his head and makes it all seem like a game

Sent from Sony Xperia S using XDA Premium


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jun 7, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> I'll do a different pic instead then. Don't want 3 pics deleted all in the same thread
> 
> Justin Bieber + 50 Cent =
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



So pretty...






Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## Jmayorga96 (Jun 7, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> Cause she messes with his head and makes it all seem like a game
> 
> Sent from Sony Xperia S using XDA Premium

Click to collapse



Thanks now I get it 

Sent from my R800i using XDA


----------



## MissionImprobable (Jun 7, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> So pretty...
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Vulcans are real?!


----------



## Hayden18 (Jun 7, 2012)

Sent From My Sexy Xperia S


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Jun 7, 2012)




----------



## Hayden18 (Jun 7, 2012)

Sent From My Sexy Xperia S


----------



## freakboy13 (Jun 7, 2012)

HEy guys sorry about my pic, just signed in and and seen something about cursing, musta been my pic. I wont do that again, my other forums off-topic gets pretty raunchy I thought it was ok. 
Can I repost with  the "f" word sensored or something? 
Again sorry I only did it once, wont happen again, love this thread hate to see it closed. I didnt realize my lil pitbul would cause such a stir in the interwebz!!


----------



## Archer (Jun 7, 2012)

freakboy13 said:


> HEy guys sorry about my pic, just signed in and and seen something about cursing, musta been my pic. I wont do that again, my other forums off-topic gets pretty raunchy I thought it was ok.
> Can I repost with  the "f" word sensored or something?
> Again sorry I only did it once, wont happen again, love this thread hate to see it closed. I didnt realize my lil pitbul would cause such a stir in the interwebz!!

Click to collapse



Accepted apology is accepted 

It's not against the rules to post things with swearing censored.  Obviously, use discretion when posting and just think about whether something could offend someone else, not whether you think it's offensive or not.  If you do that, it saves us the trouble of doing it for you


----------



## Hayden18 (Jun 7, 2012)

Sent From My Sexy Xperia S


----------



## mrrick (Jun 7, 2012)

*signed


----------



## conantroutman (Jun 7, 2012)




----------



## mrrick (Jun 7, 2012)

Sorry guys, but I have to share this one. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*signed


----------



## Hayden18 (Jun 7, 2012)

Sent From My Sexy Xperia S


----------



## Archer (Jun 7, 2012)

Don't know what made me think of this.


----------



## plegdroid (Jun 7, 2012)

mrrick said:


> Sorry guys, but I have to share this one.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



anyone's loss, is still a loss. 

sad for the young man. your friend. 

cm9 cfx  4.0.4 nightlys


----------



## mrrick (Jun 7, 2012)

I should clarify.. Not my picture, just found it online and had to share.. 








*signed


----------



## coolsandie (Jun 7, 2012)




----------



## vanessaem (Jun 7, 2012)




----------



## plegdroid (Jun 7, 2012)

mrrick said:


> I should clarify.. Not my picture, just found it online and had to share..
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



still sad that anyone should loose someone in this way 

cm9 cfx  4.0.4 nightlys


----------



## tallyforeman (Jun 7, 2012)




----------



## mrrick (Jun 7, 2012)

My father in law... Haha.. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	












*signed


----------



## Archer (Jun 7, 2012)

mrrick said:


> My father in law... Haha..

Click to collapse



Brilliant!  Reminds me of...






(Hot Fuzz, in case anyone wonders.)


----------



## 85gallon (Jun 7, 2012)

m1l4droid said:


> How is he standing on the wall?!?

Click to collapse



Thank you.  I want some of those anti-gravity boots!

Seriously people..... rotate your frigging pics.   If you can't figure out how to do it you are too stupid to be on the interwebs.   Turn in your phone or pc.  Or you are too lazy.   Turn in your phone or pc.


----------



## John McClane (Jun 7, 2012)




----------



## LordManhattan (Jun 7, 2012)




----------



## John McClane (Jun 7, 2012)




----------



## 85gallon (Jun 7, 2012)

Looks like the WTC Dude is back.  This time with a mask and a stick.


----------



## John McClane (Jun 7, 2012)




----------



## WiredPirate (Jun 7, 2012)

John McClane said:


>

Click to collapse



Woah!

---------- Post added at 10:59 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:53 AM ----------




85gallon said:


> Looks like the WTC Dude is back.  This time with a mask and a stick.

Click to collapse


----------



## LordManhattan (Jun 7, 2012)

John McClane said:


>

Click to collapse



I want him/her now!  ♥ ♥ ♥


----------



## mrrick (Jun 7, 2012)

85gallon said:


> Thank you.  I want some of those anti-gravity boots!
> 
> Seriously people..... rotate your frigging pics.   If you can't figure out how to do it you are too stupid to be on the interwebs.   Turn in your phone or pc.  Or you are too lazy.   Turn in your phone or pc.

Click to collapse








I ain't turnin in ****






*signed


----------



## freakboy13 (Jun 7, 2012)

85gallon said:


> Looks like the WTC Dude is back.  This time with a mask and a stick.

Click to collapse








sent from my hoXl 
can't play my geetahr with out a geetahr string!


----------



## mrrick (Jun 7, 2012)

*signed


----------



## John McClane (Jun 7, 2012)




----------



## KidCarter93 (Jun 7, 2012)

Sent from Sony Xperia S using XDA Premium


----------



## John McClane (Jun 7, 2012)




----------



## KidCarter93 (Jun 7, 2012)

So true! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Sent from Sony Xperia S using XDA Premium


----------



## MissionImprobable (Jun 7, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> So true!
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse


----------



## tallyforeman (Jun 7, 2012)




----------



## KidCarter93 (Jun 7, 2012)

MissionImprobable said:


>

Click to collapse



I didn't notice it had been done before 

Sent from Sony Xperia S using XDA Premium


----------



## tallyforeman (Jun 7, 2012)




----------



## SteveG12543 (Jun 7, 2012)

Well I saw a taken apart knife, so I had to do it myself 






Sent from my ADR6425LVW using XDA Premium.


----------



## WiredPirate (Jun 7, 2012)




----------



## MissionImprobable (Jun 7, 2012)




----------



## LordManhattan (Jun 7, 2012)

Americans says the darndest things


----------



## tallyforeman (Jun 7, 2012)




----------



## plegdroid (Jun 7, 2012)

and on a lighter note.... 



cm9 cfx  4.0.4 nightlys


----------



## LordManhattan (Jun 7, 2012)




----------



## plegdroid (Jun 7, 2012)

LordManhattan said:


>

Click to collapse



time travel again lol 

cm9 cfx  4.0.4 nightlys


----------



## Dblfstr (Jun 7, 2012)

LordManhattan said:


>

Click to collapse



deja vu


----------



## LordManhattan (Jun 7, 2012)

plegdroid said:


> time travel again lol
> 
> cm9 cfx  4.0.4 nightlys

Click to collapse





Dblfstr said:


> deja vu

Click to collapse


----------



## plegdroid (Jun 7, 2012)

right, who's got the vinegar? 



cm9 cfx  4.0.4 nightlys


----------



## Dblfstr (Jun 7, 2012)

LordManhattan said:


>

Click to collapse


----------



## freakboy13 (Jun 7, 2012)

tallyforeman said:


>

Click to collapse



Ah.... Must be at Santa clause university, elf basics 101: how to walk in elf shoes 

sent from my hoXl 
can't play my geetahr with out a geetahr string!


----------



## John McClane (Jun 7, 2012)




----------



## plegdroid (Jun 7, 2012)

seems legit. 

cm9 cfx  4.0.4 nightlys


----------



## WiredPirate (Jun 7, 2012)




----------



## plegdroid (Jun 7, 2012)

WiredPirate said:


>

Click to collapse



arhhh lesser spotted tree elephant (Dendrocopis elephantia)


cm9 cfx  4.0.4 nightlys


----------



## 85gallon (Jun 7, 2012)

freakboy13 said:


> sent from my hoXl
> can't play my geetahr with out a geetahr string!

Click to collapse





WiredPirate said:


> Woah!
> 
> ---------- Post added at 10:59 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:53 AM ----------

Click to collapse



 Nah.  Don't you remember when this dude came out right after 9/11?   People realized the pic was a fake.  Then his pic started showing up everywhere at every historical event just like that guy posted above with the mask an the stick.

I'll have to scour my hard drive.  I have several pics of him saved.


----------



## plegdroid (Jun 7, 2012)

Highlighting the plight of the lesser spotted tree elephant. 

once common as a migratory visitor to much of British shores, this welcome visitor is now in much decline. 
seen here in it's natural habitat 




and here during it's lengthy migration 




their decline due to predatation from an early age while still fledglings.




you can still see these magnificent creatures in a few locations in the southwest of the UK. 


Please help save these gentle beasts by donating generously. 


cm9 cfx  4.0.4 nightlys


----------



## John McClane (Jun 7, 2012)




----------



## freakboy13 (Jun 7, 2012)

85gallon said:


> Nah.  Don't you remember when this dude came out right after 9/11?   People realized the pic was a fake.  Then his pic started showing up everywhere at every historical event just like that guy posted above with the mask an the stick.
> 
> I'll have to scour my hard drive.  I have several pics of him saved.

Click to collapse



*Mod edit:* Calm down, or don't post till you have. 


sent from my hoXl 
can't play my geetahr with out a geetahr string!


----------



## 85gallon (Jun 7, 2012)

freakboy13 said:


> *Mod edit:* Calm down, or don't post till you have.
> 
> 
> sent from my hoXl
> can't play my geetahr with out a geetahr string!

Click to collapse



Wow dude.  You have obviously misunderstood my post if you got mad enough for a mod to edit.

Not sure how old you are, or how old you were when 9/11 happened.

Right after 9/11 happened, that picture I posted floated around the internet.  It was supposedly recovered from a camera found in the rubble of one of the WT buildings.  Supposedly taken by tourists that were on the roof and perished in the tragedy.

When it was exposed to be a fake, that dude became hugely photoshopped in several prominent areas all over the world.  It was kind of a mini meme.  He was in London, Paris, in historical events like with MLK, Kennedy.

I was not desparaging or making fun of 9/11 in any way.  You greatly misunderstand me.  I remember that day as if it was yesterday and still fight back tears when I think about it or watch anything on TV about that day.


----------



## The El Guapo (Jun 7, 2012)

freakboy13 said:


> *Mod edit:* Calm down, or don't post till you have.
> 
> 
> sent from my hoXl
> can't play my geetahr with out a geetahr string!

Click to collapse





85gallon said:


> Wow dude.  You have obviously misunderstood my post if you got mad enough for a mod to edit.
> 
> Not sure how old you are, or how old you were when 9/11 happened.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse


----------



## conantroutman (Jun 7, 2012)

Alright guys let's just chalk this one up to crossed wires and move on shall we? 

No sense in getting too worked up about this as I'm sure no offence was intended. 

Mmmkay? 

Sent From My Fingers To Your Face.....


----------



## The El Guapo (Jun 7, 2012)

conantroutman said:


> Alright guys let's just chalk this one up to crossed wires and move on shall we?
> 
> No sense in getting too worked up about this as I'm sure no offence was intended.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Why don't you take this two and ban them both just for teh LULZ señor Moderator? 

I'll be willing to pay a pretty penny to see that happening 


Also...pics or that had never occurred


----------



## 85gallon (Jun 7, 2012)

conantroutman said:


> Alright guys let's just chalk this one up to crossed wires and move on shall we?
> 
> No sense in getting too worked up about this as I'm sure no offence was intended.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



LOL, I'm not getting worked up.  I'm actually in a pretty good mood.   Just thought I would explain what I was talking about when I posted that pic since he obviously missed my intent or was like 10 years old when it happened and doesn't remember the WTC Dude..

Matter of fact, you can put whatever he posted back.  Doesn't bother me in the least bit what he thinks.  He is allowed to think what he wants no matter how wrong he is.  LOL


----------



## conantroutman (Jun 7, 2012)

85gallon said:


> LOL, I'm not getting worked up.  I'm actually in a pretty good mood.   Just thought I would explain what I was talking about when I posted that pic since he obviously missed my intent or was like 10 years old when it happened and doesn't remember the WTC Dude..
> 
> Matter of fact, you can put whatever he posted back.  Doesn't bother me in the least bit what he thinks.  He is allowed to think what he wants no matter how wrong he is.  LOL

Click to collapse



It wasn't actually me that edited the original post and what I said above was merely a polite way of saying, "Everyone STFU and get back to posting stupid pictures."

So let's just do that. 
Mmmkay? 

Sent From My Fingers To Your Face.....


----------



## LordManhattan (Jun 7, 2012)

FYI, Archer was in his 20s back then, so i bet he rememberes - Unless he went to Uni. and was totally baked.


----------



## tallyforeman (Jun 7, 2012)




----------



## 85gallon (Jun 7, 2012)

Okay...


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jun 7, 2012)

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## mrrick (Jun 7, 2012)

*signed


----------



## LordManhattan (Jun 7, 2012)




----------



## jaszek (Jun 7, 2012)

m1l4droid said:


> I remember too... I was in elementary school. I was in some wedding. The next day my friend said did you watch the new last night? I was like no... I was in a wedding.. he said what happened and I was like... and wtf...

Click to collapse



A wedding? On a tuesday?

I was in school that day. 4th grade. Saw the towers from the nearest corner of my house. That day all I saw was smoke.


----------



## plegdroid (Jun 7, 2012)

cm9 cfx  4.0.4 nightlys


----------



## Archer (Jun 7, 2012)

LordManhattan said:


> FYI, Archer was in his 20s back then, so i bet he rememberes - Unless he went to Uni. and was totally baked.

Click to collapse



Lol. The only time I went to uni was to visit my mates. 

Sent from my GT-P7510 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## LordManhattan (Jun 7, 2012)

Archer said:


> Lol. The only time I went to uni was to visit my mates.
> 
> Sent from my GT-P7510 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Okay, so it's like this then: 

FYI, Archer was in his 20s back then, so i bet he rememberes - Unless he went to visit his friends at Uni. and got totally baked.


----------



## NotATreoFan (Jun 7, 2012)

jaszek said:


> A wedding? On a tuesday?
> 
> I was in school that day. 4th grade. Saw the towers from the nearest corner of my house. That day all I saw was smoke.

Click to collapse



4th grade!?!? 

I was in college! 

--------------------
Sent from Sunny Florida and my DROID Charge using Verizon's fast LTE network.


----------



## jaszek (Jun 7, 2012)

NotATreoFan said:


> 4th grade!?!?
> 
> I was in college!
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Damn youre old.

---------- Post added at 06:04 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:03 PM ----------




m1l4droid said:


> I was in 5th grade. You're old.

Click to collapse



So you're my age, eh?


----------



## NotATreoFan (Jun 7, 2012)

m1l4droid said:


> I was in 5th grade. You're old.

Click to collapse



Banned for calling me old. 
(wait, wrong OT thread ) 

--------------------
Sent from Sunny Florida and my DROID Charge using Verizon's fast LTE network.


----------



## 85gallon (Jun 7, 2012)

NotATreoFan said:


> 4th grade!?!?
> 
> I was in college!
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



 At college?

I had finished college and was on way to work when the first plane hit.  Got to work and turned on news and watched the second hit.  Then saw the towers fall. 

Sorry that other guy derailed the thread.  Let's get back on topic. Lol


----------



## NotATreoFan (Jun 7, 2012)

85gallon said:


> Art college?

Click to collapse



Community College. 

--------------------
Sent from Sunny Florida and my DROID Charge using Verizon's fast LTE network.


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jun 7, 2012)

I was in 8th grade when they fell 

I know what cause i was looking forward to my 8th grade trip to Washington D.C. and that happened and we cancelled it instead went to the grand canyon in driving distance


----------



## jaszek (Jun 7, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> I was in 8th grade when they fell
> 
> I know what cause i was looking forward to my 8th grade trip to Washington D.C. and that happened and we cancelled it instead went to the grand canyon in driving distance

Click to collapse



I'd love to go to the Grand Canyon. lol


----------



## LordManhattan (Jun 7, 2012)

I was in 10th grade on a field trip. I didn't understand a thing and thought it was a movie until some teachers told us that it was not. Horrible feeling.


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jun 7, 2012)

jaszek said:


> I'd love to go to the Grand Canyon. lol

Click to collapse



ya it is nice its just i have been there at least 3-4 times and never been to Washington d.c 

I have been to seatle but a long time ago when i was youngers as well as New York,Vermont,Hawaii,Cancun,Toronto Canada as well as other fun places.

I want to go back to all those places now that i am older


----------



## Hayden18 (Jun 7, 2012)

Sent From My Sexy Xperia S


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jun 7, 2012)

Hayden18 said:


> Sent From My Sexy Xperia S

Click to collapse



LULZ, gave u thanx for that one


----------



## jaszek (Jun 7, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> ya it is nice its just i have been there at least 3-4 times and never been to Washington d.c
> 
> I have been to seatle but a long time ago when i was youngers as well as New York,Vermont,Hawaii,Cancun,Toronto Canada as well as other fun places.
> 
> I want to go back to all those places now that i am older

Click to collapse



I've been to Toronto a few years back for a funeral. Been to the falls on the Canadian side last Jan. It was freaking cold. lol

I'm probably going up to Montreal in July for a few days to shoot and drink (legally). Also Do other things that are deemed illegal on this side of the border.


----------



## plegdroid (Jun 7, 2012)

cm9 cfx  4.0.4 nightlys


----------



## Hayden18 (Jun 7, 2012)

plegdroid said:


> View attachment 1114146
> 
> cm9 cfx  4.0.4 nightlys

Click to collapse








Sent From My Sexy Xperia S


----------



## plegdroid (Jun 7, 2012)

Superstar.... 





and then... 






cm9 cfx  4.0.4 nightlys


----------



## Hayden18 (Jun 7, 2012)

Sent From My Sexy Xperia S


----------



## mrrick (Jun 7, 2012)

I was 23 on 9/11..  :/
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*signed


----------



## plegdroid (Jun 7, 2012)

Hayden18 said:


> Sent From My Sexy Xperia S

Click to collapse



excuse my ignorance, but I do keep reading about hipsters, can I ask what a hipster is? (asks ageing UK citizen)

cm9 cfx  4.0.4 nightlys


----------



## mrrick (Jun 7, 2012)

plegdroid said:


> excuse my ignorance, but I do keep reading about hipsters, can I ask what a hipster is? (asks ageing UK citizen)
> 
> cm9 cfx  4.0.4 nightlys

Click to collapse








*signed


----------



## LordManhattan (Jun 7, 2012)

plegdroid said:


> excuse my ignorance, but I do keep reading about hipsters, can I ask what a hipster is? (asks ageing UK citizen)
> 
> cm9 cfx  4.0.4 nightlys

Click to collapse



Hipsters are a subculture of men and women typically in their 20's and 30's that value independent thinking, counter-culture, progressive politics, an appreciation of art and indie-rock, creativity, intelligence, and witty banter. The greatest concentrations of hipsters can be found living in the Williamsburg, Wicker Park, and Mission District neighborhoods of major cosmopolitan centers such as New York, Chicago, and San Francisco respectively. Although "hipsterism" is really a state of mind,it is also often intertwined with distinct fashion sensibilities. Hipsters reject the culturally-ignorant attitudes of mainstream consumers, and are often be seen wearing vintage and thrift store inspired fashions, tight-fitting jeans, old-school sneakers, and sometimes thick rimmed glasses. Both hipster men and women sport similar androgynous hair styles that include combinations of messy shag cuts and asymmetric side-swept bangs. Such styles are often associated with the work of creative stylists at urban salons, and are usually too "edgy" for the culturally-sheltered mainstream consumer. The "effortless cool" urban bohemian look of a hipster is exemplified in Urban Outfitters and American Apparel ads which cater towards the hipster demographic. 

Despite misconceptions based on their aesthetic tastes, hipsters tend to be well educated and often have liberal arts degrees, or degrees in maths and sciences, which also require certain creative analytical thinking abilities. Consequently many hipsters tend to have jobs in the music, art, and fashion industries. It is a myth that most hipsters are unemployed and live off of their parent's trust funds. 

Hipsters shun mainstream societal conventions that apply to dating preferences and traditional "rules" of physical attraction. It is part of the hipster central dogma not to be influenced by mainsream advertising and media, which tends to only promote ethnocentric ideals of beauty. The concepts of androgyny and feminism have influenced hipster culture, where hipster men are often as thin as the women they date. The muscular and athletic all-American male ideal is not seen as attractive by confident and culturally-empowered hipster women who instead view them as symbols of male oppression, sexism, and misogyny. 

Likewise, culturally-vapid sorority-type girls with fake blond hair, overly tanned skin, and "Britney Spears tube-tops" are not seen as attractive by cultured hipster males who instead see them as symbols of female insecurity, low self-esteem, and lack of cultural intelligence and independent thinking. Hipsters are also very racially open-minded, and the greatest number of interracial couples in any urban environment are typically found within the hipster subculture. 
Although hipsters are technically conformists within their own subculture, in comparison to the much larger mainstream mass, they are pioneers and leaders of the latest cultural trends and ideals. For example, the surge of jeans made to look old and worn (i.e. "distressed"), that have become prevalent at stores such as The Gap, American Eagle, Abercrombie and Fitch, and Hollister, were originally paraded by hipsters who shopped in thrift stores years before such clothing items were mass produced and sold to the mainstream consumer. The true irony here is that many of the detractors of hipster culture are in fact unknowingly following a path that hipsters have carved out years before them. 

This phenomena also applies to music as well, as many bands have become successful and known to mainstream audiences only because hipsters first found and listened to them as early-adopters of new culture. Once certain concepts of fashion and music have reached mainstream audiences, hipsters move on to something new and improved. 

Because of the rise of various online photo-blog and social networking sites, insights into urban hipster culture is reaching sheltered suburban audiences at an exponential rate. Cultural "norms" have been deconstructed by hipster culture as a whole. Hipsterism is often dismissed as just an image thing by some, but the culture as a whole is effecting changes in society, leading to feelings of insecurity and resentment in people who are no longer a part of the cultural ruling class. For example, a lot of anti-hipster sentiment evidently comes from culturally-clueless suburban frat boy types who feel that the more sensitive, intelligent, and culturally aware hipster ideal threatens their insecure sense of masculinity. Anti-hipster sentiment often comes from people who simply can't keep up with social change and are envious of those who can.
A conversation outside a hipster bar in downtown NYC: 

Frat Boy #1: Dude, are you having any luck picking up chicks in there? 

Frat Boy #2: Man...I haven't experienced anything like this before. These chicks are totally rejecting me and going for all these hipster guys in tight pants and shaggy hair instead. 

Frat Boy #1: Maybe we should head back up to that bar in Murry Hill where you hooked up with that drunk b*tch from Alpha Sigma Phi last week? 

Frat Boy #2: Yeah...I don't think we have what it takes to compete with these guys in here. These hipster chicks won't even give us the time of the day!

UrbanDictionary


----------



## plegdroid (Jun 7, 2012)

mrrick said:


> *signed

Click to collapse



arrr, yes, we have these also, but we call them annoying. 

cm9 cfx  4.0.4 nightlys


----------



## jaszek (Jun 7, 2012)

And the worst thing about hipsters is they are invading my neighborhood, since I'm 5 minutes away from Williamsburg.


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jun 8, 2012)

jaszek said:


> And the worst thing about hipsters is they are invading my neighborhood, since I'm 5 minutes away from Williamsburg.

Click to collapse



My bro in law just left Williamsburg...he left his girlfriend behind...go hit it.

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## LordManhattan (Jun 8, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> My bro in law just left Williamsburg...*he left his girlfriend behind*...go hit it.
> 
> Sent from my coffee pot.

Click to collapse



Why did he leave Jaszek behind? There's nothing wrong with her as far as i know.


----------



## jaszek (Jun 8, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> My bro in law just left Williamsburg...he left his girlfriend behind...go hit it.
> 
> Sent from my coffee pot.

Click to collapse



ASk what street she's on. And is it tappable? COme into chat now. lol


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jun 8, 2012)

jaszek said:


> ASk what street she's on. And is it tappable? COme into chat now. lol

Click to collapse



She's hot and she's a bartender at 3 of the 30,987,563 bars in Brooklyn.  Good luck 

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## jaszek (Jun 8, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> She's hot and she's a bartender at 3 of the 30,987,563 bars in Brooklyn.  Good luck
> 
> Sent from my coffee pot.

Click to collapse



Just tell me what streets and it will narrow it by 30%. lol


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jun 8, 2012)

jaszek said:


> Just tell me what streets and it will narrow it by 30%. lol

Click to collapse



I'll try and find out

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## jaszek (Jun 8, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> I'll try and find out
> 
> Sent from my coffee pot.

Click to collapse



Ight. Or just send her my number, with a note, "For a great time cal: " lol


----------



## plegdroid (Jun 8, 2012)

jaszek said:


> And the worst thing about hipsters is they are invading my neighborhood, since I'm 5 minutes away from Williamsburg.

Click to collapse



Manchester has been like this for years, cosmopolitan is the norm, which flys in the face of individuality when everyone under the age of 25 and at Uni all look and act the same way. part of the uniform over here is over sized grey bobhats, skinny jeans and baseball boots, a dj record bag, without vinyl and an over powering urge to be perceived as superior in their lack of interest in the mundane.  this is our future leaders, teachers, managers ect, 

shoot me now. 


anyhoo. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



cm9 cfx  4.0.4 nightlys


----------



## NotATreoFan (Jun 8, 2012)

plegdroid said:


> Superstar....
> 
> 
> View attachment 1114170

Click to collapse



Chip Fooze, I believe. 

--------------------
Sent from Sunny Florida and my DROID Charge using Verizon's fast LTE network.


----------



## mrrick (Jun 8, 2012)

*signed


----------



## plegdroid (Jun 8, 2012)

NotATreoFan said:


> Chip Fooze, I believe.
> 
> --------------------
> Sent from Sunny Florida and my DROID Charge using Verizon's fast LTE network.

Click to collapse



even in the UK, the guy is a legend.if you like cars, you know who Chip is. 


cm9 cfx  4.0.4 nightlys


----------



## mrrick (Jun 8, 2012)

*signed


----------



## LordManhattan (Jun 8, 2012)

mrrick said:


> *signed

Click to collapse



Gotta love modern art!


----------



## plegdroid (Jun 8, 2012)

LordManhattan said:


> Gotta love modern art!

Click to collapse





now this is modern art.. 

cm9 cfx  4.0.4 nightlys


----------



## husam666 (Jun 8, 2012)

mrrick said:


> *signed

Click to collapse



OH, the pain


----------



## LordManhattan (Jun 8, 2012)




----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jun 8, 2012)

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## mrrick (Jun 8, 2012)

*signed


----------



## LordManhattan (Jun 8, 2012)

BlackBerry.. What a waste of talent.


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jun 8, 2012)

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## 85gallon (Jun 8, 2012)




----------



## orb3000 (Jun 8, 2012)




----------



## Hayden18 (Jun 8, 2012)

Sent From My Sexy Xperia S


----------



## WiredPirate (Jun 8, 2012)




----------



## boborone (Jun 8, 2012)

plegdroid said:


> right, who's got the vinegar?
> 
> View attachment 1113680
> 
> cm9 cfx  4.0.4 nightlys

Click to collapse



On my way now to Sam's to get the bucket of tarter sauce and corn meal. PM directions.



NotATreoFan said:


> Banned for calling me old.
> (wait, wrong OT thread )
> 
> --------------------
> Sent from Sunny Florida and my DROID Charge using Verizon's fast LTE network.

Click to collapse



How old is spartan? 

BTW, to keep the age up. I was a Junior in high school. 28 now.


----------



## Hayden18 (Jun 8, 2012)

Sent From My Sexy Xperia S


----------



## vanessaem (Jun 8, 2012)

boborone said:


> On my way now to Sam's to get the bucket of tarter sauce and corn meal. PM directions.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse




Man, I feel old. 
Good thing Archer's around.


----------



## jaszek (Jun 8, 2012)

Hayden18 said:


> Sent From My Sexy Xperia S

Click to collapse



I read that while holding a beer. I lol'd.


----------



## MissionImprobable (Jun 8, 2012)

Hayden18 said:


> Sent From My Sexy Xperia S

Click to collapse






Fixed that for ya. No thanks needed.


----------



## vanessaem (Jun 8, 2012)




----------



## Hayden18 (Jun 8, 2012)

Sent From My Sexy Xperia S


----------



## 85gallon (Jun 8, 2012)




----------



## vanessaem (Jun 8, 2012)

Hayden18 said:


> Sent From My Sexy Xperia S

Click to collapse




Similar?


----------



## vanessaem (Jun 8, 2012)

m1l4droid said:


> It should be like 3 am there why aren't you asleep?

Click to collapse




I don't really know...

Or perhaps because I don't have to go to work today. 
But you're right I should go to bed now. Behave yourselves.


----------



## PortlandAmir (Jun 8, 2012)

Sent from my SGH-T989 using xda premium


----------



## Archer (Jun 8, 2012)

vanessaem said:


> Man, I feel old.
> Good thing Archer's around.

Click to collapse



OY!

I'm younger than you.















(in my mind).


----------



## Archer (Jun 8, 2012)

m1l4droid said:


> You are like 40 how are you younger than her?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus S with CyanogenMod 9

Click to collapse



If age was judged on how much of a post you read before commenting on it, you'd be the youngest of all


----------



## plegdroid (Jun 8, 2012)

cm9 cfx  4.0.4 nightlys


----------



## Archer (Jun 8, 2012)

Is it just me that finds that a little creepy?


----------



## Hayden18 (Jun 8, 2012)

Archer said:


> Is it just me that finds that a little creepy?

Click to collapse



Yea coz I think she's kinda cute

Sent From My Sexy Xperia S


----------



## mrrick (Jun 8, 2012)

*signed


----------



## mrrick (Jun 8, 2012)

*signed


----------



## MacaronyMax (Jun 8, 2012)




----------



## plegdroid (Jun 8, 2012)

Archer said:


> Is it just me that finds that a little creepy?

Click to collapse



nah she's nice 

cm9 cfx  4.0.4 nightlys


----------



## plegdroid (Jun 8, 2012)

mrrick said:


> *signed

Click to collapse



British Army, be the best. 

cm9 cfx  4.0.4 nightlys


----------



## mrrick (Jun 8, 2012)

*signed


----------



## conantroutman (Jun 8, 2012)

plegdroid said:


> British Army - Sneaking in yo countries, snatching up yo people's to do our dirty work....
> 
> cm9 cfx  4.0.4 nightlys

Click to collapse



FTFY! 
(just kidding btw)

Solid proof there that you should NOT, under any circumstances, mess with a Ghurka.


----------



## vanessaem (Jun 8, 2012)

Archer said:


> OY!
> 
> I'm younger than you.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse




Hehehehe




m1l4droid said:


> You are like 40 how are you younger than her?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus S with CyanogenMod 9

Click to collapse




Right...


----------



## tallyforeman (Jun 8, 2012)

Archer said:


> Is it just me that finds that a little creepy?

Click to collapse



I think she's kinda hot! But..... it's only a face pic. Downside to that is (lemme whisper) she might be big ole girl


----------



## Babydollll (Jun 8, 2012)

Sent from my HTC_Amaze_4G using xda premium


----------



## tallyforeman (Jun 8, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Sent from my HTC_Amaze_4G using xda premium

Click to collapse



LOVE IT!!! hahahaha


----------



## watt9493 (Jun 8, 2012)

Sent from my ADR6400L


----------



## Babydollll (Jun 8, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> Sent from my ADR6400L

Click to collapse



What's his/her name? 

Sent from my HTC_Amaze_4G using xda premium


----------



## watt9493 (Jun 8, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> What's his/her name?
> 
> Sent from my HTC_Amaze_4G using xda premium

Click to collapse



He's currently un named. I can't think of a good one.

Sent from my ADR6400L


----------



## tallyforeman (Jun 8, 2012)




----------



## tallyforeman (Jun 8, 2012)




----------



## watt9493 (Jun 8, 2012)

m1l4droid said:


> Igi-One Kenobi.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus S with CyanogenMod 9

Click to collapse



I was thinking ezio. Like assassins creed? Cause he climbs stuff he shouldn't be able to climb 

Sent from my ADR6400L


----------



## Babydollll (Jun 8, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> He's currently un named. I can't think of a good one.
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L

Click to collapse







Pipsqueak and Snowflake think you should name him "the dragonmaster" 
(yes, that fan needs to be cleaned)
Sent from my HTC_Amaze_4G using xda premium


----------



## orb3000 (Jun 8, 2012)




----------



## LordManhattan (Jun 8, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Pipsqueak and Snowflake think you should name him "the dragonmaster"
> (yes, that fan needs to be cleaned)
> Sent from my HTC_Amaze_4G using xda premium

Click to collapse



Fascinating show on the TV  Can you upload the next frame? I want to know what happens next!


----------



## watt9493 (Jun 8, 2012)

m1l4droid said:


> Hmmm, then Igzio.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus S with CyanogenMod 9

Click to collapse



I approve. Its in the running with iggy. 

Sent from my ADR6400L


----------



## tallyforeman (Jun 8, 2012)

m1l4droid said:


> Iggy is too generic. Igzio is unique.

Click to collapse



What about Bob?


----------



## LordManhattan (Jun 8, 2012)

Sticky Iggy?


----------



## John McClane (Jun 8, 2012)




----------



## Aust S5 (Jun 8, 2012)

Look what turned up at a recent car show I organized 

Sent from my GT-I9300T using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Hayden18 (Jun 8, 2012)

Aust S5 said:


> Look what turned up at a recent car show I organized View attachment 1115433
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300T using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Nice car 

Sent From My Sexy Xperia S


----------



## John McClane (Jun 8, 2012)

Vacuum Master!


----------



## LordManhattan (Jun 8, 2012)

Aust S5 said:


> Look what turned up at a recent car show I organized View attachment 1115433
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300T using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



What is that? A Volvo 740?


----------



## mrrick (Jun 8, 2012)

*signed


----------



## John McClane (Jun 8, 2012)




----------



## LordManhattan (Jun 8, 2012)

Whatcha lookin at?


----------



## Hayden18 (Jun 8, 2012)

Sent From My Sexy Xperia S


----------



## mrrick (Jun 8, 2012)

*signed


----------



## Hayden18 (Jun 8, 2012)

Sent From My Sexy Xperia S


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jun 8, 2012)

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## orb3000 (Jun 8, 2012)




----------



## WiredPirate (Jun 8, 2012)




----------



## MissionImprobable (Jun 8, 2012)

Aust S5 said:


> Look what turned up at a recent car show I organized View attachment 1115433
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300T using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



You know what to do when the zombies come.


----------



## plegdroid (Jun 8, 2012)

orb3000 said:


>

Click to collapse






cm9 cfx  4.0.4 nightlys


----------



## Sine. (Jun 8, 2012)




----------



## ZoDNet (Jun 8, 2012)

ZöD Nêtwö[email protected] Galaxy Ace [XDA Premium]


----------



## tallyforeman (Jun 8, 2012)




----------



## Sine. (Jun 8, 2012)




----------



## 85gallon (Jun 8, 2012)

Took this last year.


----------



## plegdroid (Jun 8, 2012)

cm9 cfx  4.0.4 nightlys


----------



## plegdroid (Jun 8, 2012)

cm9 cfx  4.0.4 nightlys


----------



## Sine. (Jun 8, 2012)




----------



## paarthdesai (Jun 8, 2012)

Sent from my HTC One V using xda premium


----------



## Sine. (Jun 8, 2012)

Sine. said:


> http://www.geektheory.fr/wp-content/uploads/2010/05/Star-Wars-ATAT-Baby-Stroller-540x465.jpg

Click to collapse



Finally found the one I seeked


----------



## vanessaem (Jun 8, 2012)




----------



## plegdroid (Jun 8, 2012)

Respect. 


cm9 cfx  4.0.4 nightlys


----------



## mrrick (Jun 8, 2012)

*signed


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jun 8, 2012)

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## KRAZYADROIDMASTER (Jun 8, 2012)

Is that the." CALL OF DUTY COLLECTORS EDITION" ???

Sent from my LG-P999 using xda premium


----------



## stuffinthesky (Jun 8, 2012)

Sent from my PARANOIDANDROID using xda premium


----------



## conantroutman (Jun 8, 2012)

Sent From My Fingers To Your Face.....


----------



## mrrick (Jun 8, 2012)

*signed


----------



## plegdroid (Jun 8, 2012)

cm9 cfx  4.0.4 nightlys


----------



## LordManhattan (Jun 8, 2012)

YEEEEEEEEEEEAH!


----------



## plegdroid (Jun 8, 2012)

LordManhattan said:


> YEEEEEEEEEEEAH!

Click to collapse







cm9 cfx  4.0.4 nightlys


----------



## LordManhattan (Jun 8, 2012)

plegdroid said:


> View attachment 1116151
> 
> 
> 
> cm9 cfx  4.0.4 nightlys

Click to collapse


----------



## plegdroid (Jun 8, 2012)

your welcome 

cm9 cfx  4.0.4 nightlys


----------



## orb3000 (Jun 8, 2012)

Congrats! keep spamming off topic and one day you´ll get me



LordManhattan said:


> YEEEEEEEEEEEAH!

Click to collapse



----------------------


----------



## mrrick (Jun 8, 2012)

*signed


----------



## LordManhattan (Jun 8, 2012)

orb3000 said:


> Congrats! keep spamming off topic and one day you´ll get me
> 
> 
> 
> ----------------------

Click to collapse



20K? Holy [sensored]


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jun 8, 2012)

orb3000 said:


> Congrats! keep spamming off topic and one day you´ll get me
> 
> 
> 
> ----------------------

Click to collapse



The impaler had you beat with legitimate posts a long time ago 

Whatever happen to him?  

I miss him in the epic community 

---------- Post added at 03:52 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:51 PM ----------




mrrick said:


> *signed

Click to collapse



LOL i saw a small pick on the tosh.0 facebook never looked at it big.

That is hilarious awesome lamp 

---------- Post added at 03:53 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:52 PM ----------




LordManhattan said:


> 20K? Holy [*c*ensored]

Click to collapse



fixed that for you


----------



## orb3000 (Jun 8, 2012)

Lol, I said the same



LordManhattan said:


> 20K? Holy [sensored]

Click to collapse



Why do you think he´s no longer around



davidrules7778 said:


> The impaler had you beat with legitimate posts a long time ago
> 
> Whatever happen to him?
> 
> I miss him in the epic community

Click to collapse


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jun 8, 2012)

orb3000 said:


> Lol, I said the same
> 
> 
> 
> Why do you think he´s no longer around

Click to collapse



He was too addicted 

Or

Since he was beating you on post count, you felt threatened and gave him the boot


----------



## LordManhattan (Jun 9, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> fixed that for you

Click to collapse


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jun 9, 2012)

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## mrrick (Jun 9, 2012)

*signed


----------



## Archer (Jun 9, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Sent from my coffee pot.

Click to collapse



That needs "come at me bro"







mrrick said:


> *signed

Click to collapse



And that needs "like a baws"

Sent from my GT-P7510 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## vanessaem (Jun 9, 2012)

mrrick said:


> *signed

Click to collapse


----------



## LordManhattan (Jun 9, 2012)

---------- Post added at 11:58 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:57 PM ----------

"Watcha got there sweety?"


----------



## vanessaem (Jun 9, 2012)




----------



## Babydollll (Jun 9, 2012)

Sent from my HTC One X using xda premium


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jun 9, 2012)

Archer said:


> That needs "come at me bro"
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse








Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## mrrick (Jun 9, 2012)

*signed


----------



## orb3000 (Jun 9, 2012)




----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jun 9, 2012)

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## PortlandAmir (Jun 9, 2012)

Sent from my SGH-T989 using xda premium


----------



## 85gallon (Jun 9, 2012)

PortlandAmir said:


> View attachment 1116483
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T989 using xda premium

Click to collapse



 It's deja vu all over again.


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jun 9, 2012)

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## mrrick (Jun 9, 2012)

*signed


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jun 9, 2012)

mrrick said:


> *signed

Click to collapse



I buy my cigarettes for $26 a carton on the reservation near me.  I do my part.

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## 85gallon (Jun 9, 2012)

---------- Post added at 11:34 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:29 PM ----------


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jun 9, 2012)

^^^  must be near this place...






Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## torikorocks (Jun 9, 2012)

vanessaem said:


>

Click to collapse





Sent from my DROID RAZR using xda premium


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jun 9, 2012)

torikorocks said:


> Sent from my DROID RAZR using xda premium

Click to collapse








Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## Hayden18 (Jun 9, 2012)

Sent From My Sexy Xperia S


----------



## roofrider (Jun 9, 2012)

Well...

Edit: @Mods, These are just cupcakes! Innocent tasty cupcakes.


Mod edit: Right, food shaped into genitals are not allowed either.


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jun 9, 2012)

roofrider said:


> Well...
> 
> Mod edit: Right, food shaped into genitals are not allowed either.

Click to collapse



F 7.,...I sunk that battleship.

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## Hayden18 (Jun 9, 2012)

roofrider said:


> Well...
> 
> Mod edit: Right, food shaped into genitals are not allowed either.

Click to collapse



Where can I get some??


Sent From My Sexy Xperia S


----------



## Hayden18 (Jun 9, 2012)

Double post sorry


----------



## roofrider (Jun 9, 2012)

Hayden18 said:


> Where can I get some??
> 
> 
> Sent From My Sexy Xperia S

Click to collapse



No idea..i'm damn sure it's not available in India... England most probably.

Choose one...which one is urs?


----------



## Hayden18 (Jun 9, 2012)

roofrider said:


> No idea..i'm damn sure it's not available in India... England most probably.
> 
> Choose one...which one is urs?

Click to collapse



I'd take them all if I could







Which do you choose??





Also






Sent From My Sexy Xperia S


----------



## mrrick (Jun 9, 2012)

*signed


----------



## Sine. (Jun 9, 2012)




----------



## Hayden18 (Jun 9, 2012)

Sent From My Sexy Xperia S


----------



## mrrick (Jun 9, 2012)

*signed


----------



## Hayden18 (Jun 9, 2012)

Sent From My Sexy Xperia S


----------



## mrrick (Jun 9, 2012)

*signed


----------



## Aust S5 (Jun 9, 2012)

Dogception 

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Aust S5 (Jun 9, 2012)

because sometimes you just need to pull things apart

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Aust S5 (Jun 9, 2012)

The tank I posted earlier broke down at end of day amid had to be put on a semi  

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 2
Ps edit. Sorry for multiple posts I just kept finding pics


----------



## WiredPirate (Jun 9, 2012)




----------



## Hayden18 (Jun 9, 2012)

Sent From My Sexy Xperia S


----------



## LordManhattan (Jun 9, 2012)

*Mod edit:* Pic removed because of swearing.

NOPE! Nonononononooo, HELL NO!


----------



## Hayden18 (Jun 9, 2012)

Sent From My Sexy Xperia S


----------



## Archer (Jun 9, 2012)

If it says **** then don't post it!  You all know this and I'm getting tired of repeating it, so I'll stop soon and just start handing out warnings instead.


----------



## LordManhattan (Jun 9, 2012)

One question: When did XDA become conservative? I mean, a couple a weeks ago there was **** everywhere and suddenly it's the worst thing in the world. 

I don't want to start a fight, it's just a question.


----------



## WiredPirate (Jun 9, 2012)




----------



## Archer (Jun 9, 2012)

LordManhattan said:


> One question: When did XDA become conservative? I mean, a couple a weeks ago there was **** everywhere and suddenly it's the worst thing in the world.
> 
> I don't want to start a fight, it's just a question.

Click to collapse



I never said it's the worst thing in the world 

I'm just getting tired of having to clean up after people that have already been told, and are therefore ignoring a mod.  It's already clearly in the rules and shouldn't need reminding.


----------



## LordManhattan (Jun 9, 2012)

Archer said:


> I never said it's the worst thing in the world
> 
> I'm just getting tired of having to clean up after people that have already been told, and are therefore ignoring a mod.  It's already clearly in the rules and shouldn't need reminding.

Click to collapse


----------



## plegdroid (Jun 9, 2012)

cm9 cfx  4.0.4 nightlys


----------



## LordManhattan (Jun 9, 2012)




----------



## Dblfstr (Jun 9, 2012)

Maybe lame, but I am figuring out how to make grass in Cinema 4D


----------



## 85gallon (Jun 9, 2012)

Dblfstr said:


> Maybe lame, but I am figuring out how to make grass in Cinema 4D

Click to collapse



It grows better in soil or hydroponically.  Never heard of the 4D method.


----------



## Dblfstr (Jun 9, 2012)

85gallon said:


> It grows better in soil or hydroponically.  Never heard of the 4D method.

Click to collapse



Now you have


----------



## conantroutman (Jun 9, 2012)

LordManhattan said:


> One question: When did XDA become conservative? I mean, a couple a weeks ago there was **** everywhere and suddenly it's the worst thing in the world.
> 
> I don't want to start a fight, it's just a question.

Click to collapse



It's about consistency more than anything. We don't want a wild west mentality to develop in OT. Although I would like to see boborone dressed as a cowboy....  Errrm... anyway..... He's even had to edit one of my posts... 



Stoopid mods, always ruining the fun....   

Sent From My Fingers To Your Face.....


----------



## vanessaem (Jun 9, 2012)

conantroutman said:


> It's about consistency more than anything. He's even had to edit one of my posts...
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse




I've edit your posts too. You used a naughty word. 

Yes, mods get modded as well. Been there.


----------



## conantroutman (Jun 9, 2012)

vanessaem said:


> I've edit your post too. You used a naughty word.
> 
> Yes, mods get modded as well. Been there.

Click to collapse



Well that's you off the xmas card list as well then....  

Sent From My Fingers To Your Face.....


----------



## WiredPirate (Jun 9, 2012)

conantroutman said:


> It's about consistency more than anything. We don't want a wild west mentality to develop in OT. Although I would like to see boborone dressed as a cowboy....  Errrm... anyway..... He's even had to edit one of my posts...
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Mods editing mods.


----------



## plegdroid (Jun 9, 2012)

cm9 cfx  4.0.4 nightlys


----------



## vanessaem (Jun 9, 2012)

conantroutman said:


> Well that's you off the xmas card list as well then....
> 
> Sent From My Fingers To Your Face.....

Click to collapse


----------



## boborone (Jun 9, 2012)

conantroutman said:


> It's about consistency more than anything. We don't want a wild west mentality to develop in OT. Although I would like to see boborone dressed as a cowboy....  Errrm... anyway..... He's even had to edit one of my posts...
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I, you there in a kilt too lad.

It'd be like the scene from The Longest Day when the all the riff raff meet up and band together.


----------



## conantroutman (Jun 9, 2012)

Sent From My Fingers To Your Face.....


----------



## plegdroid (Jun 9, 2012)

WiredPirate said:


> Mods editing mods.

Click to collapse



I wonder, is there one supreme mod who rules them all? 


cm9 cfx  4.0.4 nightlys


----------



## WiredPirate (Jun 9, 2012)

plegdroid said:


> I wonder, is there one supreme mod who rules them all?
> 
> 
> cm9 cfx  4.0.4 nightlys

Click to collapse



Yup, CISPA. lol


----------



## 85gallon (Jun 9, 2012)




----------



## boborone (Jun 9, 2012)

85gallon said:


>

Click to collapse



mrrick's squad! He's a pimp!


----------



## plegdroid (Jun 9, 2012)

boborone said:


> mrrick's squad! He's a pimp!

Click to collapse





cm9 cfx  4.0.4 nightlys


----------



## WiredPirate (Jun 9, 2012)




----------



## plegdroid (Jun 9, 2012)

cm9 cfx  4.0.4 nightlys


----------



## conantroutman (Jun 9, 2012)

There are no words for this level of stupidity...  






Sent From My Fingers To Your Face.....


----------



## plegdroid (Jun 9, 2012)

conantroutman said:


> There are no words for this level of stupidity...
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse




why..... 
cm9 cfx  4.0.4 nightlys


----------



## paarthdesai (Jun 9, 2012)

f##k tht looks soo irritating.. yuks:thumbdown::what::banghead:

Sent from my HTC One V using xda premium


----------



## 85gallon (Jun 9, 2012)

conantroutman said:


> There are no words for this level of stupidity...
> 
> Sent From My Fingers To Your Face.....

Click to collapse



What about people that tatoo their eyeballs??  Before someone calls bullshit, it is real.  They featured one guy on Locked Up Raw on MSNBC that had this **** done while in prison.


----------



## mrrick (Jun 9, 2012)

boborone said:


> mrrick's squad! He's a pimp!

Click to collapse








*signed


----------



## plegdroid (Jun 9, 2012)

85gallon said:


> What about people that tatoo their eyeballs??

Click to collapse



Nnnooooooo 
I won't even wear contacts. nothing near my eyes :'(
cm9 cfx  4.0.4 nightlys


----------



## conantroutman (Jun 9, 2012)

85gallon said:


> What about people that tatoo their eyeballs??  Before someone calls bullshit, it is real.  They featured one guy on Locked Up Raw on MSNBC that had this **** done while in prison.

Click to collapse



Disused oil rig, short helicopter flight, c4......  Problem solved. 

Sent From My Fingers To Your Face.....


----------



## M_T_M (Jun 9, 2012)

Fixin' to be banned in 5...4...3...


Sent from my Xoom using xda premium


----------



## roofrider (Jun 9, 2012)

M_T_M said:


> Fixin' to be banned in 5...4...3...
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



2 ..


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jun 9, 2012)

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## WiredPirate (Jun 9, 2012)




----------



## conantroutman (Jun 9, 2012)

What new avatar? 
It's been like that for weeks you muppet.... 






Sent From My Fingers To Your Face.....


----------



## conantroutman (Jun 9, 2012)

m1l4droid said:


> Well, I meant to tell you sooner...
> 
> Sent from my Nexus S with CyanogenMod 9

Click to collapse



Just consider yourself lucky that I take your trolling with a pinch of salt..... 

Sent from my Xoom using XDA Premium HD app


----------



## mightybrick (Jun 9, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Sent from my coffee pot.

Click to collapse



Looks legit.


----------



## mrrick (Jun 9, 2012)

Bike wins! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Hawk fails! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*signed


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jun 9, 2012)

^^^  haha that last frame

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jun 9, 2012)

mightybrick said:


> Looks legit.

Click to collapse



I wonder how it's connected

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## 85gallon (Jun 9, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> I wonder how it's connected
> 
> Sent from my coffee pot.

Click to collapse



+12 volt lead and ground on back.  Audio out on front.


----------



## plegdroid (Jun 9, 2012)

mrrick said:


> Bike wins!
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I can twitch and troll at the same time lol. 

cm9 cfx  4.0.4 nightlys


----------



## LordManhattan (Jun 9, 2012)

conantroutman said:


> There are no words for this level of stupidity...
> Sent From My Fingers To Your Face.....

Click to collapse



There is, but i think Archer is around the corner so i can't say it


----------



## mightybrick (Jun 9, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> I wonder how it's connected
> 
> Sent from my coffee pot.

Click to collapse



Since you didn't specify, audio-wise through that cassette adapter plugged into the headphone port on the front of the drive, but it would be interesting to know how he rigged the power, since 12V would burn it up.

EDIT: D'oh. Ninja'd.


----------



## plegdroid (Jun 10, 2012)

cm9 cfx  4.0.4 nightlys


----------



## plegdroid (Jun 10, 2012)

cm9 cfx  4.0.4 nightlys


----------



## mrrick (Jun 10, 2012)

*signed


----------



## tallyforeman (Jun 10, 2012)




----------



## LordManhattan (Jun 10, 2012)

mrrick said:


> *signed

Click to collapse



What are we looking at here?


----------



## WiredPirate (Jun 10, 2012)

LordManhattan said:


> What are we looking at here?

Click to collapse



I think the car inside the building.


----------



## tallyforeman (Jun 10, 2012)




----------



## plegdroid (Jun 10, 2012)

cm9 cfx  4.0.4 nightlys


----------



## plegdroid (Jun 10, 2012)

tallyforeman said:


>

Click to collapse



question is, is the one on the right a chick or a dude.... 

cm9 cfx  4.0.4 nightlys


----------



## plegdroid (Jun 10, 2012)

cm9 cfx  4.0.4 nightlys


----------



## Archer (Jun 10, 2012)

How I see off-topic after becoming a mod...


----------



## plegdroid (Jun 10, 2012)

Archer said:


> How I see off-topic after becoming a mod...

Click to collapse



does make me wonder what you've just deleted though..... 



O 

cm9 cfx  4.0.4 nightlys


----------



## Archer (Jun 10, 2012)

plegdroid said:


> does make me wonder what you've just deleted though.....

Click to collapse



Why nothing, of course!


----------



## Babydollll (Jun 10, 2012)

Sent from my HTC One X using xda premium


----------



## plegdroid (Jun 10, 2012)

Archer said:


> Why nothing, of course!

Click to collapse





cm9 cfx  4.0.4 nightlys


----------



## plegdroid (Jun 10, 2012)

cm9 cfx  4.0.4 nightlys


----------



## tallyforeman (Jun 10, 2012)

---------- Post added at 08:48 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:44 PM ----------




plegdroid said:


> question is, is the one on the right a chick or a dude....
> 
> cm9 cfx  4.0.4 nightlys

Click to collapse



Its........alive


----------



## plegdroid (Jun 10, 2012)

tallyforeman said:


> "I like to get ma detailing done, before I meet a lady friend".

Click to collapse


----------



## mightybrick (Jun 10, 2012)




----------



## plegdroid (Jun 10, 2012)

cm9 cfx  4.0.4 nightlys


----------



## Aust S5 (Jun 10, 2012)

after plegdroids detailing 

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## tallyforeman (Jun 10, 2012)




----------



## mrrick (Jun 10, 2012)

*signed


----------



## mrrick (Jun 10, 2012)

LordManhattan said:


> What are we looking at here?

Click to collapse



Yeah, just saw that on my way to work.. Needed gas too, but noooo, some fool ruined my plans and made me late.. 






*signed


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jun 10, 2012)

Was this ever sexy?






Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## tallyforeman (Jun 10, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Was this ever sexy?
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse





That's bad......like 80's bad lol


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jun 10, 2012)

tallyforeman said:


> That's bad......like 80's bad lol

Click to collapse



But having lived through the 80s, I can't fathom ever thinking that was hot.

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## tallyforeman (Jun 10, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> But having lived through the 80s, I can't fathom ever thinking that was hot.
> 
> Sent from my coffee pot.

Click to collapse



I concur.  Maybe its just the hair


----------



## LordManhattan (Jun 10, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Was this ever sexy?
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Remove the denim and you'll get a "yes" from me


----------



## Archer (Jun 10, 2012)

I have to disagree.  It's clearly not hot now, but it was hot at the time otherwise no-one would have done it!  I was a little too "indie" to be into that, but my sister and all her friends pretty much pwned that style.


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jun 10, 2012)

Archer said:


> I have to disagree.  It's clearly not hot now, but it was hot at the time otherwise no-one would have done it!  I was a little too "indie" to be into that, but my sister and all her friends pretty much pwned that style.

Click to collapse








Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## 85gallon (Jun 10, 2012)




----------



## tallyforeman (Jun 10, 2012)




----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jun 10, 2012)

Chromatic typewriter.













Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## Hayden18 (Jun 10, 2012)

Sent From My Sexy Xperia S


----------



## LordManhattan (Jun 10, 2012)

85gallon said:


>

Click to collapse



That has to be the most posted image in this thread 

Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium


----------



## Archer (Jun 10, 2012)

LordManhattan said:


> That has to be the most posted image in this thread
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Nope.

THIS is the most posted image in this thread.






If it's not then it should be.


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jun 10, 2012)

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## mightybrick (Jun 10, 2012)

---------- Post added at 09:55 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:55 PM ----------


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jun 10, 2012)

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## WiredPirate (Jun 10, 2012)




----------



## Archer (Jun 10, 2012)

WiredPirate said:


>

Click to collapse



Dropbox 404 fail.


----------



## mrrick (Jun 10, 2012)

*signed


----------



## juzz86 (Jun 10, 2012)




----------



## mrrick (Jun 10, 2012)

*signed


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jun 10, 2012)

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jun 10, 2012)

m1l4droid said:


> That movie sucked balls.

Click to collapse



I never watched it, but growing up, I watched Bob Ross paint the earth in 28 minutes.

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## MissionImprobable (Jun 10, 2012)

conantroutman said:


> There are no words for this level of stupidity...
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse








Try pulling that on him. Sorry you guys are too closed-minded to appreciate his foward-thinking mindset.


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jun 10, 2012)

conantroutman said:


> There are no words for this level of stupidity...
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



They said I could be anything, so I became a fence.

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## juzz86 (Jun 10, 2012)

Oh come on, he's just getting ready for the view in 3 or 4 years


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jun 10, 2012)

juzz86 said:


> Oh come on, he's just getting ready for the view in 3 or 4 years

Click to collapse



F that.  My money says he's in the Godsmack fan club.

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## WiredPirate (Jun 10, 2012)

m1l4droid said:


> That movie sucked balls.

Click to collapse





m1l4droid said:


> Don't watch it, it sucks.
> 
> Yeah, Bob Ross is great.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus S with CyanogenMod 9

Click to collapse



No bluray player huh?


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jun 10, 2012)

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## Antagonist42 (Jun 10, 2012)

It all depends how you look at it


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jun 10, 2012)

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## plegdroid (Jun 10, 2012)

cm9 cfx  4.0.4 nightlys


----------



## plegdroid (Jun 10, 2012)

m1l4droid said:


> Sure.

Click to collapse





cm9 cfx  4.0.4 nightlys


----------



## Hayden18 (Jun 10, 2012)

Sent From My Sexy Xperia S


----------



## mrrick (Jun 10, 2012)

*signed


----------



## Hayden18 (Jun 10, 2012)

Sent From My Sexy Xperia S


----------



## plegdroid (Jun 10, 2012)

cm9 cfx  4.0.4 nightlys


----------



## Hayden18 (Jun 10, 2012)

Sent From My Sexy Xperia S


----------



## Babydollll (Jun 10, 2012)

Sent from my HTC_Amaze_4G using xda premium


----------



## kishankpadiyar (Jun 10, 2012)

Sent from my GT-I9003 using xda premium


----------



## kishankpadiyar (Jun 10, 2012)

Sent from my GT-I9003 using xda premium


----------



## kishankpadiyar (Jun 10, 2012)

Sent from my GT-I9003 using xda premium


----------



## kishankpadiyar (Jun 10, 2012)

Sent from my GT-I9003 using xda premium


----------



## LordManhattan (Jun 10, 2012)




----------



## Hayden18 (Jun 10, 2012)

Sent From My Sexy Xperia S


----------



## plegdroid (Jun 10, 2012)

I've posted this before, but while were on the subject of look alikes 

cm9 cfx  4.0.4 nightlys


----------



## Hayden18 (Jun 10, 2012)

Sent From My Sexy Xperia S


----------



## mrrick (Jun 10, 2012)

kishankpadiyar said:


> Sent from my GT-I9003 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Haha.. 

And actual drawing from my daughter when she was 2. The thingy is our dogs tail, she told me AFTER the teachers at school called asking.  love kids! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*signed


----------



## Hayden18 (Jun 10, 2012)

Sent From My Sexy Xperia S


----------



## Sine. (Jun 10, 2012)




----------



## Hayden18 (Jun 10, 2012)

Sent From My Sexy Xperia S


----------



## plegdroid (Jun 10, 2012)

Hayden18 said:


> Sent From My Sexy Xperia S

Click to collapse





cm9 cfx  4.0.4 nightlys


----------



## mrrick (Jun 10, 2012)

Hayden18 said:


> Sent From My Sexy Xperia S

Click to collapse








*signed


----------



## Hayden18 (Jun 10, 2012)

Activate robot voice






Sent From My Sexy Xperia S


----------



## xaccers (Jun 10, 2012)

Hayden18 said:


> Sent From My Sexy Xperia S

Click to collapse


----------



## plegdroid (Jun 10, 2012)

xaccers said:


>

Click to collapse





cm9 cfx  4.0.4 nightlys


----------



## LordManhattan (Jun 10, 2012)




----------



## NotATreoFan (Jun 10, 2012)

plegdroid said:


> I wonder, is there one supreme mod who rules them all?
> 
> 
> cm9 cfx  4.0.4 nightlys

Click to collapse



You called? 

--------------------
Sent from Sunny Florida and my DROID Charge using Verizon's fast LTE network.


----------



## Hayden18 (Jun 10, 2012)

Sent From My Sexy Xperia S


----------



## 85gallon (Jun 10, 2012)

Archer said:


> Dropbox 404 fail.

Click to collapse



Wow.  You post above pic?

But you delete the pic below from me?

*Mod edit:* 2 things.

1 - I didn't delete that pic last time.  That means another mod did so I'm now backing up their action by removing it again.  If a mod removes a pic that you post then don't post it again.
2 - if you've got something to say about a mod's actions then do it in a PM.


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jun 10, 2012)

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## husam666 (Jun 10, 2012)

---------- Post added at 08:24 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:18 PM ----------


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jun 10, 2012)

husam666 said:


>

Click to collapse








Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## plegdroid (Jun 10, 2012)

NotATreoFan said:


> You called?
> 
> --------------------
> Sent from Sunny Florida and my DROID Charge using Verizon's fast LTE network.

Click to collapse







cm9 cfx  4.0.4 nightlys


----------



## husam666 (Jun 10, 2012)




----------



## plegdroid (Jun 10, 2012)

cm9 cfx  4.0.4 nightlys


----------



## plegdroid (Jun 10, 2012)

cm9 cfx  4.0.4 nightlys


----------



## Sine. (Jun 10, 2012)




----------



## vanessaem (Jun 10, 2012)

Sine. said:


>

Click to collapse




That clock is clever and scary at the same time.


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jun 10, 2012)

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## LordManhattan (Jun 10, 2012)

Set it on fire. Now.


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jun 10, 2012)

LordManhattan said:


> Set it on fire. Now.

Click to collapse



The radiation thread guy will want me to remove the plastic first.

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## vanessaem (Jun 10, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Sent from my coffee pot.

Click to collapse




What a waste of paper. The phone company should be ashamed of themselves.


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jun 10, 2012)

OK, back to smiles...





Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## vanessaem (Jun 10, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> OK, back to smiles...
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse




Oh yeah???


----------



## LordManhattan (Jun 10, 2012)




----------



## Babydollll (Jun 10, 2012)

Sent from my HTC One X using xda premium


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jun 10, 2012)

vanessaem said:


> Oh yeah???

Click to collapse



Yeah.







I know its a repost, but its hard to beat a permanent top hat 
Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## jaszek (Jun 10, 2012)




----------



## LordManhattan (Jun 10, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Sent from my HTC One X using xda premium

Click to collapse



What happens if a noob touches it?






---------- Post added at 10:10 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:06 PM ----------




jaszek said:


>

Click to collapse


----------



## mightybrick (Jun 10, 2012)

One mustache is never enough.

---------- Post added at 04:16 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:14 PM ----------







---------- Post added at 04:19 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:16 PM ----------


----------



## Aiwa (Jun 10, 2012)




----------



## plegdroid (Jun 10, 2012)

LordManhattan said:


> What happens if a noob touches it?
> 
> 
> 
> cm9 cfx  4.0.4 nightlys

Click to collapse


----------



## plegdroid (Jun 10, 2012)

here's one for John. 


cm9 cfx  4.0.4 nightlys


----------



## Babydollll (Jun 10, 2012)

LordManhattan said:


> What happens if a noob touches it?
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



It automagically launches bricks at their head. 
#sparkygetshitintheheadallot
Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2


----------



## GeckoD (Jun 10, 2012)

Sent from my HTC VLE_U using XDA


----------



## LordManhattan (Jun 10, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> It automagically launches bricks at their head.
> #sparkygetshitintheheadallot
> Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



So like this but with way WAY more blood?


----------



## jaszek (Jun 10, 2012)

Time for an upgrade? I think so.


Also just looking around now for lower prices. Amazon has the same processor but with "K" (unlocked) for the same price.


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jun 10, 2012)

jaszek said:


> Time for an upgrade? I think so.
> 
> 
> Also just looking around now for lower prices. Amazon has the same processor but with "K" (unlocked) for the same price.

Click to collapse



Do the k!  I have mine clocking at 4.8 ghz with just mediocre cooling.

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## jaszek (Jun 10, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Do the k!  I have mine clocking at 4.8 ghz with just mediocre cooling.
> 
> Sent from my coffee pot.

Click to collapse



Yea, I'm definitely doing the K. What motherboard do you have?


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jun 10, 2012)

jaszek said:


> Yea, I'm definitely doing the K. What motherboard do you have?

Click to collapse



Asus p8p67 pro.  Everything was bought this time last year.

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## Aiwa (Jun 10, 2012)

*Mod edit:* No pics with swears thank you.


----------



## jaszek (Jun 10, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Asus p8p67 pro.  Everything was bought this time last year.
> 
> Sent from my coffee pot.

Click to collapse



You just saved me some money. They have a few open box for $90 on newegg.


----------



## plegdroid (Jun 10, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Do the k!  I have mine clocking at 4.8 ghz with just mediocre cooling.
> 
> Sent from my coffee pot.

Click to collapse





cm9 cfx  4.0.4 nightlys


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jun 10, 2012)

jaszek said:


> You just saved me some money. They have a few open box for $90 on newegg.

Click to collapse



Its a really good board.  I even physically modded mine, and not one issue since.  That's a killer price!!

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jun 10, 2012)

I'm thinking of something like this for my next build...





Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## plegdroid (Jun 10, 2012)

cm9 cfx  4.0.4 nightlys


----------



## jaszek (Jun 10, 2012)

I'd do a crazy build, but my PC is tucked away next to my desk and no one sees it. I'm so hardcore I have the side walls taken off. lol. I did have neons on my computer before. I might have to buy a new case as well though.


----------



## Aiwa (Jun 10, 2012)

plegdroid said:


> View attachment 1121033
> 
> cm9 cfx  4.0.4 nightlys

Click to collapse




Mod edit: No images containing naughty words.


----------



## LordManhattan (Jun 10, 2012)

Aaaw man, Archer is going to delete that post within seconds  The word F*** is not allowed


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jun 10, 2012)

jaszek said:


> I'd do a crazy build, but my PC is tucked away next to my desk and no one sees it. I'm so hardcore I have the side walls taken off. lol. I did have neons on my computer before. I might have to buy a new case as well though.

Click to collapse



I would never have had mine on top of my desk when I bought my PC parts.  It looked crappy after I assembled it.  That's when I started checking out PC Modding sites and got some great ideas.  Now, its on display and always gets commented on.

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## jaszek (Jun 11, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> I would never have had mine on top of my desk when I bought my PC parts.  It looked crappy after I assembled it.  That's when I started checking out PC Modding sites and got some great ideas.  Now, its on display and always gets commented on.
> 
> Sent from my coffee pot.

Click to collapse



I used to mod mine a little back in the day. Then I started using it to edit photos. lol


----------



## LordManhattan (Jun 11, 2012)

Hey hey guys, this is the image thread. Get a room or something


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jun 11, 2012)

jaszek said:


> I used to mod mine a little back in the day. Then I started using it to edit photos. lol

Click to collapse



I'm the opposite...I got more into modding it than editing videos with it (which was my only reason for buying it)

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## jaszek (Jun 11, 2012)

LordManhattan said:


> Hey hey guys, this is the image thread. Get a room or something

Click to collapse



Go back to your stinking future or something lol.


Skinny, come into chat.


----------



## plegdroid (Jun 11, 2012)

jaszek said:


> I'd do a crazy build, but my PC is tucked away next to my desk and no one sees it. I'm so hardcore I have the side walls taken off. lol. I did have neons on my computer before. I might have to buy a new case as well though.

Click to collapse



I've found you a new enclosure for your pc 


cm9 cfx  4.0.4 nightlys


----------



## MissionImprobable (Jun 11, 2012)

^looks slow


----------



## plegdroid (Jun 11, 2012)

MissionImprobable said:


> ^looks slow

Click to collapse



3.8ghz

cm9 cfx  4.0.4 nightlys


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jun 11, 2012)

LordManhattan said:


> Hey hey guys, this is the image thread. Get a room or something

Click to collapse








Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## plegdroid (Jun 11, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Sent from my coffee pot.

Click to collapse



just as good 2nd time around 

cm9 cfx  4.0.4 nightlys


----------



## vanessaem (Jun 11, 2012)

LordManhattan said:


> Aaaw man, Archer is going to delete that post within seconds  The word F*** is not allowed

Click to collapse




I'm Archer's stunt double.


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jun 11, 2012)

plegdroid said:


> just as good 2nd time around
> 
> cm9 cfx  4.0.4 nightlys

Click to collapse



Yeah man, ive been double posting a bit today.  I think I have finished the internet.

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## plegdroid (Jun 11, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Yeah man, ive been double posting a bit today.  I think I have finished the internet.
> 
> Sent from my coffee pot.

Click to collapse



it wasn't a knock, it had the same effect as the first time I saw it 

cm9 cfx  4.0.4 nightlys


----------



## LordManhattan (Jun 11, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Sent from my coffee pot.

Click to collapse



You guys are mean


----------



## Hayden18 (Jun 11, 2012)

Sent From My Sexy Xperia S


----------



## LordManhattan (Jun 11, 2012)

Actually, the WeedMobil disappeard into space, so we don't have it on stock atm. Try again next week.


----------



## MissionImprobable (Jun 11, 2012)

^he's lying! He misspelled WeedMobile! He's high on his own product! Get 'em!!!!11!1!!!11!


----------



## boborone (Jun 11, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> I never watched it, but growing up, I watched Bob Ross paint the earth in 28 minutes.
> 
> Sent from my coffee pot.

Click to collapse



Happy tree, just gonna make a happy



Sine. said:


>

Click to collapse



I love his work.


----------



## mrrick (Jun 11, 2012)

*signed


----------



## LordManhattan (Jun 11, 2012)

MissionImprobable said:


> ^he's lying! He misspelled WeedMobile! He's high on his own product! Get 'em!!!!11!1!!!11!

Click to collapse


----------



## Hayden18 (Jun 11, 2012)

Sent From My Sexy Xperia S


----------



## stuffinthesky (Jun 11, 2012)

Underside of a new Volvo something...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Sent from my PARANOIDANDROID using xda premium


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jun 11, 2012)

Yeahidunno.






Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## mrrick (Jun 11, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Yeahidunno.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



That, my friend, is salvidor dali, famous for the "melting clock" picture.  One of my absolute favorite artists ever. He wasn't all there, but brilliant nonetheless.. 







*signed


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jun 11, 2012)

mrrick said:


> That, my friend, is salvidor dali, famous for the "melting clock" picture.  One of my absolute favorite artists ever. He wasn't all there, but brilliant nonetheless..
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Huh, I never knew that about that photo.  I've been intrigued by it ever since I saw it, its just strange!

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## jaszek (Jun 11, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Huh, I never knew that about that photo.  I've been intrigued by it ever since I saw it, its just strange!
> 
> Sent from my coffee pot.

Click to collapse



It's a composite. I think he took a photo of each thing when it was being thrown, and then stitched them together in the darkroom. Also Salvador Dali is an argument that before photoshop, there was photo manipulation.


----------



## Babydollll (Jun 11, 2012)

And last but not least... 
(please don't ban me for this one)




Sent from my HTC One X using xda premium


----------



## boborone (Jun 11, 2012)

jaszek said:


> It's a composite. I think he took a photo of each thing when it was being thrown, and then stitched them together in the darkroom. Also Salvador Dali is an argument that before photoshop, there was photo manipulation.

Click to collapse



I did things like that in school. One of the things learned in the second year of photography.


----------



## vanessaem (Jun 11, 2012)

If you can't read what this says, then squint. 








Those who had to squint to read this, now you know why?


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jun 11, 2012)

Gotta make a Dr. Appointment first thing in the morning.






Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## mrrick (Jun 11, 2012)

*signed


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jun 11, 2012)

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## mrrick (Jun 11, 2012)

*signed


----------



## 85gallon (Jun 11, 2012)

mrrick said:


> *signed

Click to collapse



 Let me guess... Named Snowflake?


----------



## Hayden18 (Jun 11, 2012)

Sent From My Sexy Xperia S


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jun 11, 2012)

And a great video of these guys in action...
http://vimeo.com/m/7640196

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## torikorocks (Jun 11, 2012)

Sent from my DROID RAZR using xda premium


----------



## boborone (Jun 11, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Gotta make a Dr. Appointment first thing in the morning.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Let me know if he does prescriptions over the phone. I may need to call him with my symptoms.


----------



## 85gallon (Jun 11, 2012)

m1l4droid said:


> Boobies!

Click to collapse



Shhhhhhh.


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jun 11, 2012)

boborone said:


> Let me know if he does prescriptions over the phone. I may need to call him with my symptoms.

Click to collapse



Notice the Dr's name?

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## roofrider (Jun 11, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> And a great video of these guys in action...
> http://vimeo.com/m/7640196
> 
> Sent from my coffee pot.

Click to collapse



That was awesome, so creative.

They just have fun here.


----------



## boborone (Jun 11, 2012)

roofrider said:


> That was awesome, so creative.
> 
> They just have fun here.

Click to collapse



I've seen that! Not in real life, but on many documentaries. Man, you Indians are some major hippies. Nothing but love and colorful festivals.


----------



## roofrider (Jun 11, 2012)

boborone said:


> I've seen that! Not in real life, but on many documentaries. Man, you Indians are some major hippies. Nothing but love and colorful festivals.

Click to collapse



hehe..yup! The diversity here amazes even me. (did i say it right?)


----------



## boborone (Jun 11, 2012)

roofrider said:


> hehe..yup! The diversity here amazes even me. (did i say it right?)

Click to collapse



Diversity of cultures? or nationalities? I thought you were predominantly Hindu with some Muslim and Buddhism on the borders.


----------



## roofrider (Jun 11, 2012)

boborone said:


> Diversity of cultures? or nationalities? I thought you were predominantly Hindu with some Muslim and Buddhism on the borders.

Click to collapse



Both.
Honestly i need wiki's help to find out how many languages are being spoken here.
There are Hindus,Muslims,Christians,Sikhs,Jains,and Buddhists. 
Because of the French influence there are still a few french who live here. It's like that Eat,pray,love thing.


----------



## boborone (Jun 11, 2012)

roofrider said:


> Both.
> Honestly i need wiki's help to find out how many languages are being spoken here.
> There are Hindus,Muslims,Christians,Sikhs,Jains,and Buddhists.
> Because of the French influence there are still a few french who live here. It's like that Eat,pray,love thing.

Click to collapse



I love the whole South Asia chunk of the world. Most beautiful country and people. I want to visit that area before I die.


----------



## WiredPirate (Jun 11, 2012)

85gallon said:


> Wow.  You post above pic?
> 
> But you delete the pic below from

Click to collapse



It's called a double standard, and it's a fairly regular thing here. Best to just leave it be, who cares.


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jun 11, 2012)

boborone said:


> I love the whole South Asia chunk of the world. Most beautiful country and people. I want to visit that area before I die.

Click to collapse



My dad spent most of my childhood in south east Asia....Singapore was by far his favorite.  Supposed to be one of the cleanest industrialized places on earth.

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## MissionImprobable (Jun 11, 2012)

mrrick said:


> *signed

Click to collapse



Nice wallpaper. Link?

---------- Post added at 01:53 AM ---------- Previous post was at 01:52 AM ----------




TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> My dad spent most of my childhood in south east Asia....Singapore was by far his favorite.  Supposed to be one of the cleanest industrialized places on earth.
> 
> Sent from my coffee pot.

Click to collapse



Not hard when they break you off some caning for spitting gum on the ground. Remember homeboy from the U.S. who had a little graffiti action back in the 90s?


----------



## boborone (Jun 11, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> My dad spent most of my childhood in south east Asia....Singapore was by far his favorite.  Supposed to be one of the cleanest industrialized places on earth.
> 
> Sent from my coffee pot.

Click to collapse



After the Korean War, my grandpa and his brothers went over there and built lots of concrete over passes and mix masters for the highway systems. Spent many years in Thailand. Big concrete family. Just cool people, beautiful women, and the mix of old and new intermingling in South Asia is something I want to see in person. Like what you say about Singapore.


----------



## roofrider (Jun 11, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> My dad spent most of my childhood in south east Asia....Singapore was by far his favorite.  Supposed to be one of the cleanest industrialized places on earth.
> 
> Sent from my coffee pot.

Click to collapse



Singapore, Malaysia n Thailand are a class apart.



boborone said:


> I love the whole South Asia chunk of the world. Most beautiful country and people. I want to visit that area before I die.

Click to collapse



Pls do. If it's India ur talking abt then be prepared for the worst.


----------



## boborone (Jun 11, 2012)

MissionImprobable said:


> Nice wallpaper. Link?
> 
> ---------- Post added at 01:53 AM ---------- Previous post was at 01:52 AM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



That was down in Malaysia wasn't it? lynfinity would remember that.


----------



## roofrider (Jun 11, 2012)




----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jun 11, 2012)

MissionImprobable said:


> Nice wallpaper. Link?
> 
> ---------- Post added at 01:53 AM ---------- Previous post was at 01:52 AM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I absolutely remember that.  

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## vanessaem (Jun 11, 2012)

WiredPirate said:


> It's called a double standard, and it's a fairly regular thing here. Best to just leave it be, who cares.

Click to collapse




Do you have an issue? We don't want be making any perceived "double standards". If there's something you think we're missing or forgetting to delete, by all means, report it or let us know. Thanks! 

*Sigh*


----------



## roofrider (Jun 11, 2012)

Honestly, Singapore is a city and a good one. That is all there is to it. Been there last Dec.
Thailand, Malaysia n Indonesia is where u'll want to be.


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jun 11, 2012)

So I'm sick of losing cigarette  lighters.

I went out earlier and bought a couple that I'll have a harder time losing.










Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## MissionImprobable (Jun 11, 2012)

Do you ever wear that costume in your av in real life, Vanessa? Inquiring minds want to know =p

Here I am in mine:


----------



## roofrider (Jun 11, 2012)

m1l4droid said:


> Man I do not want to live in Singapore...
> 
> Sent from my Nexus S with CyanogenMod 9

Click to collapse



It's all too perfect. But i did like it there..not sure how it's in other parts of the world but every single person no matter what their age, when on mrt trains take out their smart phones with real fancy cases/pouches n start playing Mahjong or something.


----------



## vanessaem (Jun 11, 2012)

MissionImprobable said:


> Do you ever wear that costume in your av in real life, Vanessa? Inquiring minds want to know =p
> 
> Here I am in mine:

Click to collapse




Um, maybe better than that guy wears it. 

Wonder Woman isn't blonde, wtf? Fail!


----------



## Hayden18 (Jun 11, 2012)

Sent From My Sexy Xperia S


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jun 11, 2012)

my last post got buried by gay blonde WW.  Well...






Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## swiss420 (Jun 11, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Sent from my coffee pot.

Click to collapse



Ahh how cute.. Grandma made you a little stitching.... How sweet of her... 



Here is a little trick on how to disable the Internet for the regular User:

*"Block Google"*

Incidentally to disable XDA for Noobs: 

*"Make the Forum Search only"*

...go Figure​


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jun 11, 2012)

swiss420 said:


> Ahh how cute.. Grandma made you a little stitching.... How sweet of her...
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Hey man, she lived thru the Depression, WW2, the 60s, disco, 5 kids (two sets of twins included), and she loves the internet, and has a Galaxy s2.  She's 88.  Not bad.

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jun 11, 2012)

m1l4droid said:


> Sent from my Nexus S with CyanogenMod 9

Click to collapse



C'mon, would theskinnydrummer have a lame grandma?  Not on my watch.

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## boborone (Jun 11, 2012)

m1l4droid said:


> I gotta say, she's the complete opposite of you, not lame at all.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus S with CyanogenMod 9

Click to collapse


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jun 11, 2012)

m1l4droid said:


> I gotta say, she's the complete opposite of you, not lame at all.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus S with CyanogenMod 9

Click to collapse



Thanks, dickhead.

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jun 11, 2012)

m1l4droid said:


> Come on a stupid Jedi mind trick doesn't work on an immortal Ainur.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Not mad...gay name for a cat though 

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jun 11, 2012)

m1l4droid said:


> Sir Ian McKellen is gay, so yeah.
> 
> Sent from my Iconia A500 using XDA Premium HD app

Click to collapse



Yeah I know that.  Unintended pun, but my opinion goes unchanged.

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jun 11, 2012)

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jun 11, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> So I'm sick of losing cigarette  lighters.
> 
> I went out earlier and bought a couple that I'll have a harder time losing.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse





Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## Archer (Jun 11, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Sent from my coffee pot.

Click to collapse



^^^^


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jun 11, 2012)

Archer said:


> ^^^^

Click to collapse



I don't know?

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jun 11, 2012)

Bedtime for bonzo...nighty night all 

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## Archer (Jun 11, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Bedtime for bonzo...nighty night all
> 
> Sent from my coffee pot.

Click to collapse


----------



## Hayden18 (Jun 11, 2012)

Sent From My Sexy Xperia S


----------



## mrrick (Jun 11, 2012)

*signed


----------



## Hayden18 (Jun 11, 2012)

Sent From My Sexy Xperia S


----------



## Hayden18 (Jun 11, 2012)

Sent From My Sexy Xperia S


----------



## vanessaem (Jun 11, 2012)




----------



## Hayden18 (Jun 11, 2012)

Sent From My Sexy Xperia S


----------



## Dblfstr (Jun 11, 2012)




----------



## Hayden18 (Jun 11, 2012)

Sent From My Sexy Xperia S


----------



## LordManhattan (Jun 11, 2012)

OK, it's time to call Mr.Gates


----------



## Hayden18 (Jun 11, 2012)

Sent From My Sexy Xperia S


----------



## Babydollll (Jun 11, 2012)

Sent from my HTC One X using xda premium


----------



## LordManhattan (Jun 11, 2012)

*Mod edit:* FTFY


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jun 11, 2012)

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## LordManhattan (Jun 11, 2012)

What is that? The Death Star?


----------



## plegdroid (Jun 11, 2012)

LordManhattan said:


> What is that? The Death Star?

Click to collapse



looks like the underside of one of the space shuttle's, but you knew this 

cm9 cfx  4.0.4 nightlys


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jun 11, 2012)

LordManhattan said:


> What is that? The Death Star?

Click to collapse



No clue.  I know, its hard to believe, but I didn't take that photo.

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## LordManhattan (Jun 11, 2012)

Way too big to post here, so click for space porn.


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jun 11, 2012)

Well anyway, back to the beginning.  





Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## LordManhattan (Jun 11, 2012)

This one is also too big to post here, so here's some more space porn.

---------- Post added at 05:28 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:23 PM ----------




TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Well anyway, back to the beginning.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Wow, it took a couple of seconds for me to get that one  Not proud of it.


----------



## plegdroid (Jun 11, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Well anyway, back to the beginning.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse





cm9 cfx  4.0.4 nightlys


----------



## LordManhattan (Jun 11, 2012)




----------



## orb3000 (Jun 11, 2012)




----------



## MacaronyMax (Jun 11, 2012)




----------



## roofrider (Jun 11, 2012)

LordManhattan said:


> *Mod edit:* No Fs in the pics please.

Click to collapse



Aww man i missed it!


----------



## Dblfstr (Jun 11, 2012)




----------



## Archer (Jun 11, 2012)

roofrider said:


> Aww man i missed it!

Click to collapse



Shame - it was a good one and just one use of the F word. One is enough though, or I'll get accused of double standards 

LM - just blank out the swearing and repost it. That's all that's needed, just like the ****ing swear filter  

Sent from my GT-P7510 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## LordManhattan (Jun 11, 2012)

LordManhattan said:


> *Mod edit:* No Fs in the pics please.

Click to collapse


----------



## Dblfstr (Jun 11, 2012)




----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jun 11, 2012)

Editing out a letter is no big deal....here's a repost...still has full effect with edit...





Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## LordManhattan (Jun 11, 2012)

Dblfstr said:


>

Click to collapse


----------



## Archer (Jun 11, 2012)

Lol. Go back to that post and then look up one more. 

Sent from my GT-P7510 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## plegdroid (Jun 11, 2012)

cm9 cfx  4.0.4 nightlys


----------



## LordManhattan (Jun 11, 2012)

Archer said:


> Lol. Go back to that post and then look up one more.
> 
> Sent from my GT-P7510 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



This one is for me:






But edit it? Aaaarhh, to much work


----------



## roofrider (Jun 11, 2012)

And it's mine!!


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jun 11, 2012)

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## plegdroid (Jun 11, 2012)

cm9 cfx  4.0.4 nightlys


----------



## orb3000 (Jun 11, 2012)




----------



## boborone (Jun 11, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Sent from my coffee pot.

Click to collapse



I love the copyright on that pic. I swear that looks just like the beach on Vega from Contact.






Looks just like a screen grab from the movie.


----------



## LordManhattan (Jun 11, 2012)

Funny, i just watched Contact again three days ago


----------



## vanessaem (Jun 11, 2012)




----------



## Archer (Jun 11, 2012)

LordManhattan said:


> But edit it? Aaaarhh, to much work

Click to collapse



Look what "Steve Jobs" did for you 

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=27266364&postcount=9978

Don't expect it again!


----------



## LordManhattan (Jun 11, 2012)

Archer said:


> Look what "Steve Jobs" did for you
> 
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=27266364&postcount=9978
> 
> Don't expect it again!

Click to collapse



Ok, now i just feel bad for the Steve post. Delete it. It's trash and must be terminated.

Also, here's a hug which includes an apology


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jun 11, 2012)

boborone said:


> I love the copyright on that pic. I swear that looks just like the beach on Vega from Contact.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



That happens in San Diego once or twice a year.  Bio-luminescent plankton.  Its amazing in person.

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## azzledazzle (Jun 11, 2012)

Archer said:


> Look what "Steve Jobs" did for you
> 
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=27266364&postcount=9978
> 
> Don't expect it again!

Click to collapse



I havent lol'd that much in ages !!!


----------



## Archer (Jun 11, 2012)

LordManhattan said:


> Ok, now i just feel bad for the Steve post. Delete it. It's trash and must be terminated.
> 
> Also, here's a hug which includes an apology

Click to collapse



Post(s) have been modified to remove it.

And eh, fuggedaboutit. I have thick skin 

I need it in this forum!


----------



## boborone (Jun 11, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> That happens in San Diego once or twice a year.  Bio-luminescent plankton.  Its amazing in person.
> 
> Sent from my coffee pot.

Click to collapse



Huh, that's awesome.


----------



## LordManhattan (Jun 11, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> That happens in San Diego once or twice a year.  Bio-luminescent plankton.  Its amazing in person.
> 
> Sent from my coffee pot.

Click to collapse



Yup, it's super cool. Saw it on the Discovery Channel or National Geographic once. 











---------- Post added at 08:17 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:16 PM ----------




Archer said:


> Post(s) have been modified to remove it.
> 
> And eh, fuggedaboutit.* I have thick skin*
> 
> I need it in this forum!

Click to collapse



Awesome, and thank god, you really need it here at XDA


----------



## deliriousDroid (Jun 11, 2012)

I got a kick outa seeing this on the shelf


----------



## M_T_M (Jun 11, 2012)

LordManhattan said:


>

Click to collapse


----------



## swiss420 (Jun 11, 2012)

LordManhattan said:


> OK, it's time to call Mr.Gates
> 
> ...Image Removed...
> 
> ...

Click to collapse








Note: Bio-luminescent plankton is realy cool. Seen it in Person in Spain. It was cracy and fun to swearl sticks in it and even filled up some bottles that would still light for a couple of days when shook.


----------



## vanessaem (Jun 11, 2012)

LordManhattan said:


> Awesome, and thank god, you really need it here at XDA

Click to collapse




Ain't that the truth.


----------



## Clark Joseph Kent (Jun 11, 2012)

*I always put the good stuff on my BBQ....*
​
*Mod edit:* Images with curse words are not allowed. Feel free to reposted an edited version. Perhaps blur out a letter or two.


----------



## swiss420 (Jun 11, 2012)

azzledazzle said:


> I havent lol'd that much in ages !!!

Click to collapse



Quiz:

What is red and white and has a cross on it?

Give up?

Two things, first the Swiss Flag and secondly the Red Cross. 

Guess what?

Unfortunately those helpfull People are not called the White Cross.

-------------------------------------------

Sorry had to lough when I saw that. My first reaction to it was "A swiss ROM!" Unfortunately not... Seems the Swiss are not the strongest Force here. But Thanks for this unplaned contribution to the Offtopic Image Thread. It can happen and as correctly noted you need a thick skin here at XDA.


----------



## LordManhattan (Jun 11, 2012)

Relevant Futurama episode is relevant to this thread


----------



## boborone (Jun 11, 2012)

LordManhattan said:


> Relevant Futurama episode is relevant to this thread

Click to collapse



Sorry, you are limited to 8 thanks per day


----------



## LordManhattan (Jun 11, 2012)

boborone said:


> Sorry, you are limited to 8 thanks per day

Click to collapse



LOL, i was going to thank your post, but... Sorry, you are limited to 8 thanks per day


----------



## azzledazzle (Jun 11, 2012)

I move by dragging my hands across the floor


----------



## LordManhattan (Jun 11, 2012)

azzledazzle said:


> I move by dragging my hands across the floor

Click to collapse



The suspensions are really good! Fat? Buy a Mini.


----------



## azzledazzle (Jun 11, 2012)

Either thats a toy car, Or the driver is Jesus !!


----------



## 85gallon (Jun 11, 2012)

azzledazzle said:


> Either thats a toy car, Or the driver is Jesus !!

Click to collapse


----------



## tallyforeman (Jun 11, 2012)

Croc Pot chicken and dumplings OH YEAH!!!!!!


----------



## boborone (Jun 11, 2012)

tallyforeman said:


> Croc Pot chicken and dumplings OH YEAH!!!!!!

Click to collapse



I like the Captain fresh from the freezer with frost on the bottle.


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jun 11, 2012)

boborone said:


> I like the Captain fresh from the freezer with frost on the bottle.

Click to collapse



Good eye...I was still mentally gorging myself with tally's meal.

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## mrrick (Jun 11, 2012)

*signed


----------



## M_T_M (Jun 11, 2012)

mrrick said:


> *signed

Click to collapse



aaaaaaaaahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jaszek (Jun 11, 2012)

mrrick said:


> *signed

Click to collapse



The expression "Yo dawg" takes on a whole new meaning.


----------



## LordManhattan (Jun 11, 2012)

mrrick said:


> *signed

Click to collapse



What up dog?






---------- Post added at 10:13 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:12 PM ----------

I just found the best site on the net


----------



## mrrick (Jun 11, 2012)

That picture does creep me out a little.. 









*signed


----------



## boborone (Jun 11, 2012)

mrrick said:


> That picture does creep me out a little..
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I love polar bears. Badass mofo's


----------



## LordManhattan (Jun 11, 2012)

mrrick said:


> That picture does creep me out a little..
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Ahh, Miami Bears. Cute.


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jun 11, 2012)

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## mrrick (Jun 11, 2012)

*signed


----------



## tallyforeman (Jun 11, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Good eye...I was still mentally gorging myself with tally's meal.
> 
> Sent from my coffee pot.

Click to collapse




Its so easy to make and so good that it'll make you wanna slap yo momma lol




boborone said:


> I like the Captain fresh from the freezer with frost on the bottle.

Click to collapse




The 100 proof is way better out of the freezer and way smoother than the original spiced rum.


----------



## LordManhattan (Jun 11, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Sent from my coffee pot.

Click to collapse



This is cool: http://inhabitat.com/oregon-man-lives-inside-727-airplane-home-in-the-middle-of-the-woods/

Not as nice as the one on your pic, but still cool


----------



## vanessaem (Jun 11, 2012)

azzledazzle said:


> Either thats a toy car, Or the driver is Jesus !!

Click to collapse




Photoshopped?


----------



## LordManhattan (Jun 11, 2012)

vanessaem said:


> Photoshopped?

Click to collapse



I've seen a lot of shops in my day, and i can tell you that this isn't shopped. At all.


----------



## vanessaem (Jun 12, 2012)

LordManhattan said:


> I've seen a lot of shops in my day, and i can tell you that this isn't shopped. At all.

Click to collapse




You think so?
You'd be surprised at what can be achieved with that program. 
For starters, the lighting of the guy doesn't jive with the lighting around him. That could've been fixed though if whoever did this wanted to. It looks like he was cut from another photo, the edges were cleaned up, the bottom part of the guy's pic was cut and he was placed to look like he was sitting in the car. 
I've worked with Photoshop professionally and currently and the program never fails to amaze me. 

Though this is not a great Photoshop job, it is Photoshopped. I'm willing to bet money on it. Is gambling allowed on XDA?

/goes to check the rules 

However, if folks think this photo is real then the job wasn't too bad after all.


----------



## mrrick (Jun 12, 2012)

*signed


----------



## LordManhattan (Jun 12, 2012)

Vanessa, i am disappoint  And for the record, "I've seen a lot of shops in my day" is also a meme 






---------- Post added at 11:32 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:30 PM ----------




mrrick said:


> *signed

Click to collapse



OMG, reminds me of spider eggs..


----------



## vanessaem (Jun 12, 2012)

LordManhattan said:


> Vanessa, i am disappoint  And for the record, "I've seen a lot of shops in my day" is also a meme

Click to collapse




Right, right...you know you thought that photo was real. Don't give me that meme crap. 

Besides, I wanted to give some of my Photoshop critique. Couldn't you just have let me have my moment?


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jun 12, 2012)

See if u can spot something on this picture 






Sent From My Sprint Black Ice Galaxy Nexus


----------



## mrrick (Jun 12, 2012)

*signed


----------



## vanessaem (Jun 12, 2012)




----------



## LordManhattan (Jun 12, 2012)

vanessaem said:


> Right, right...you know you thought that photo was real. Don't give me that meme crap.
> 
> Besides, I wanted to give some of my Photoshop critique. Couldn't you just have let me have my moment?

Click to collapse



Yeah, i really thought that obese 5000 pound whale in a Mini was real. Totally  You got me!

You can have your moment next time when i post a real image of something that's clearly real  And that moment is now since i was going to eat an orange, but after a minute or so i noticed that the orange was alive. I don't know if i should eat it. 

What's your take on this Vanessa?


----------



## vanessaem (Jun 12, 2012)

LordManhattan said:


> Yeah, i really thought that obese 5000 pound whale in a Mini was real. Totally  You got me!
> 
> You can have your moment next time when i post a real image of something that's clearly real  And that moment is now since i was going to eat an orange, but after a minute or so i noticed that the orange was alive. I don't know if i should eat it.
> 
> What's your take on this Vanessa?

Click to collapse




^ It's real.


----------



## LordManhattan (Jun 12, 2012)

That's my girl!


----------



## gmaster1 (Jun 12, 2012)

lets just say that...that orange lizard must be...extinct by now knowing how many people like YOU eat them 

Sent From The Phone Of Gamers


----------



## KidCarter93 (Jun 12, 2012)

Ain't That The Truth

Sent from Sony Xperia S using XDA Premium
Join my threads here and here


----------



## mrrick (Jun 12, 2012)

*signed


----------



## KidCarter93 (Jun 12, 2012)

Sent from Sony Xperia S using XDA Premium
Join my threads here and here


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jun 12, 2012)

LordManhattan said:


> This is cool: http://inhabitat.com/oregon-man-lives-inside-727-airplane-home-in-the-middle-of-the-woods/
> 
> Not as nice as the one on your pic, but still cool

Click to collapse



Daaaamn.  That's recycling.

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jun 12, 2012)

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## mrrick (Jun 12, 2012)

*signed


----------



## Babydollll (Jun 12, 2012)

Sent from my HTC One X using xda premium


----------



## Hayden18 (Jun 12, 2012)

Sent From My Sexy Xperia S


----------



## mrrick (Jun 12, 2012)

*signed


----------



## Hayden18 (Jun 12, 2012)

Sent From My Sexy Xperia S


----------



## RomsWell (Jun 12, 2012)

Sent from my ADR6425LVW using xda premium


----------



## Hayden18 (Jun 12, 2012)

Sent From My Sexy Xperia S


----------



## mrrick (Jun 12, 2012)

*signed


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jun 12, 2012)

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## MissionImprobable (Jun 12, 2012)

Hey guyz, what do you think of these lovely homes and apartments I was checking out to rent:






























All made from recycled shipping containers. Lovely.


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jun 12, 2012)

^^^i take 'em

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jun 12, 2012)

I actually have a shipping container on my property.  Don't think I didn't have ideas 

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jun 12, 2012)

OK, not only are there 2 threads started by KidCarter that are some kind of word/letter association game, I'm more curious about the numbers...





Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## MissionImprobable (Jun 12, 2012)

It really is a great way to make use of those things, especially since my matter teleporter will be dropping in a year or two.

Hah, page owned.


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jun 12, 2012)

MissionImprobable said:


> It really is a great way to make use of those things, especially since my matter teleporter will be dropping in a year or two.

Click to collapse



Lemme know when they're available for pre-order, or are you going to be selfish?

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## MissionImprobable (Jun 12, 2012)

Price is going to be steep until I can really start moving units. I'm thinking Wal-Mart is going to be my major first-run customer. Once it's out there I'm hoping to get them down around 1K per unit. Awesome way to send the in-laws home in style.


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jun 12, 2012)

MissionImprobable said:


> Price is going to be steep until I can really start moving units. I'm thinking Wal-Mart is going to be my major first-run customer. Once it's out there I'm hoping to get them down around 1K per unit. Awesome way to send the in-laws home in style.

Click to collapse



You spelled IKEA wrong.

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## boborone (Jun 12, 2012)

vanessaem said:


> You think so?
> You'd be surprised at what can be achieved with that program.
> For starters, the lighting of the guy doesn't jive with the lighting around him. That could've been fixed though if whoever did this wanted to. It looks like he was cut from another photo, the edges were cleaned up, the bottom part of the guy's pic was cut and he was placed to look like he was sitting in the car.
> I've worked with Photoshop professionally and currently and the program never fails to amaze me.
> ...

Click to collapse



try searching for "fat guy" some time. He gets around as much as 911 guy does.

http://www.ranker.com/list/the-30-most-epic-fat-guys-in-internet-history/robert-wabash


----------



## MissionImprobable (Jun 12, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> You spelled IKEA wrong.
> 
> Sent from my coffee pot.

Click to collapse


*
Sorry, you are limited to 8 thanks per day*


----------



## vanessaem (Jun 12, 2012)

boborone said:


> try searching for "fat guy" some time. He gets around as much as 911 guy does.
> 
> http://www.ranker.com/list/the-30-most-epic-fat-guys-in-internet-history/robert-wabash

Click to collapse




He hasn't been around as much as this kid though.






http://www.ebaumsworld.com/pictures/view/2394/


----------



## jaszek (Jun 12, 2012)

Old school memes now? What about these guys?







I know they weren't posted in random images.

There is also that guy playing football, where he was in a weird position, and they shooped him into many images. I think the guy was from the Irish team.


----------



## boborone (Jun 12, 2012)

jaszek said:


> Old school memes now? What about these guys?
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Forbidden

You don't have permission to access /animated_gifs/hamsters/animated-gifs-hamsters-04.gif on this server.

Apache Server at www.gifs-paradise.com Port 80


----------



## jaszek (Jun 12, 2012)

You should really upgrade your internet to v 1.2 lol


No idea why it doesn't work. Works for me.

Sent from my HTC Vision using XDA


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jun 12, 2012)

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## boborone (Jun 12, 2012)

jaszek said:


> You should really upgrade your internet to v 1.2 lol
> 
> 
> No idea why it doesn't work. Works for me.
> ...

Click to collapse



Cause it's in your cache

try it on your phone, bet you can't see it


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jun 12, 2012)

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jun 12, 2012)

m1l4droid said:


> Sorry, you're limited to 8 thanks per day.

Click to collapse



It happens.

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## Hayden18 (Jun 12, 2012)

Sent From My Sexy Xperia S


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jun 12, 2012)

An original i just made because im bored...hope you like.






Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## Hayden18 (Jun 12, 2012)

Sent From My Sexy Xperia S


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jun 12, 2012)

Hayden18 said:


> Sent From My Sexy Xperia S

Click to collapse



"Bring me Solo" would have been better 

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## Hayden18 (Jun 12, 2012)

Sent From My Sexy Xperia S


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jun 12, 2012)

So, my wife and two kids an I have been shacking up with my in-laws for the past few months while our house is being worked on.

And if you know anything about me, you know I like to drink copious amounts of **** beer.  Well, apparantly, I'm being sent a message by my wife's parents.  I found this installed on a pillar out back...notice the example can already partially crushed, as if I had no idea what it was for...






Well I understand their frustration.  Maybe I need to step it up and take out the trash more.  Because if I don't, this is what they see every morning.





I've gotta knock it off with the Popsicles.  The Popsicles are bad for me.

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## jpitch2415 (Jun 12, 2012)

I really want some freaking French toast 

Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda premium


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jun 12, 2012)

jpitch2415 said:


> I really want some freaking French toast
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Wrong thread, and you know it 

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## Aust S5 (Jun 12, 2012)

thought this would have made it here sooner 

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Hayden18 (Jun 12, 2012)

Aust S5 said:


> View attachment 1124207 thought this would have made it here sooner
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



I thought it was inappropriate ( for this thread) so I didn't post it

Sent From My Sexy Xperia S


----------



## John McClane (Jun 12, 2012)




----------



## Hayden18 (Jun 12, 2012)

Sent From My Sexy Xperia S


----------



## coolsandie (Jun 12, 2012)

---




---


----------



## John McClane (Jun 12, 2012)




----------



## Hayden18 (Jun 12, 2012)

Sent From My Sexy Xperia S


----------



## Sine. (Jun 12, 2012)




----------



## Hayden18 (Jun 12, 2012)

Sent From My Sexy Xperia S


----------



## roofrider (Jun 12, 2012)

m1l4droid said:


> That thing is epic...

Click to collapse



DAFUQ!?

Does ctm know?


----------



## boborone (Jun 12, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> So, my wife and two kids an I have been shacking up with my in-laws for the past few months while our house is being worked on.
> 
> And if you know anything about me, you know I like to drink copious amounts of **** beer.  Well, apparantly, I'm being sent a message by my wife's parents.  I found this installed on a pillar out back...notice the example can already partially crushed, as if I had no idea what it was for...
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Hahahahahaah


----------



## Hayden18 (Jun 12, 2012)

Sent From My Sexy Xperia S


----------



## vanessaem (Jun 12, 2012)

m1l4droid said:


> Who's ctm?!

Click to collapse




What's with the signature?


----------



## coolsandie (Jun 12, 2012)

vanessaem said:


> What's with the signature?

Click to collapse



Signature is epic though. Link points to the right Threads.


----------



## vanessaem (Jun 12, 2012)

coolsandie said:


> Signature is epic though. Link points to the right Threads.

Click to collapse




It's a bit creepy actually. I'm not sure if conan would be into it. I know I wouldn't.


----------



## coolsandie (Jun 12, 2012)




----------



## conantroutman (Jun 12, 2012)

*WANTED Dead Or Alive*

*m1l4droid*

*For the crime of impersonating a moderator.
Do not under any circumstances trust this man, he is not your friendly neighbourhood moderator.*​


----------



## vanessaem (Jun 12, 2012)

conantroutman said:


> *WANTED Dead Or Alive*
> 
> *m1l4droid*
> 
> ...

Click to collapse




I think you two are both creepy.


----------



## jaszek (Jun 12, 2012)

conantroutman said:


> *WANTED Dead Or Alive*
> 
> *m1l4droid*
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Who would even dare do such an evil thing as impersonating a mod. Tie him to the steak and burn him!


----------



## Archer (Jun 12, 2012)

vanessaem said:


> I think you two are both creepy.

Click to collapse



Yeah, that's far too creepy for my liking!









FORUM RULES - XDA SUMMED UP - NEW USER HELP
FORUM ADMINISTRATION & MODERATION TEAM​


----------



## vanessaem (Jun 12, 2012)

Archer said:


> Yeah, that's far too creepy for my liking!
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse




Yikes


----------



## conantroutman (Jun 12, 2012)

vanessaem said:


> I think you two are both creepy.

Click to collapse








They do say that imitation is the sincerest form of flattery.....
Creepy or not.


----------



## vanessaem (Jun 12, 2012)

conantroutman said:


> They do say that imitation is the sincerest form of flattery.....
> Creepy or not.

Click to collapse




Lol...only on XDA. In real life, not so much. 




m1l4droid said:


> Now everybody is copying everybody... vanessa I was not sure if it was you or archer who was posting...

Click to collapse




I'm Archer's stunt double. I mentioned that previously.


----------



## roofrider (Jun 12, 2012)

m1l4droid said:


> Now everybody is copying everybody... vanessa I was not sure if it was you or archer who was posting...

Click to collapse



I know all the mods have gone crazy n u are to be blamed.


----------



## vanessaem (Jun 12, 2012)

roofrider said:


> I know all the mods have gone crazy n u are to be blamed.

Click to collapse




+1...


...I think it's part of his evil plan or something.


----------



## KidCarter93 (Jun 12, 2012)

I'm glad I'm using the app so I don't see full sigs. Otherwise, MIND = BLOWN :O

Sent from Sony Xperia S using XDA Premium
Join my threads here and here


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jun 12, 2012)

Just some cool artwork.


















Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## dexter93 (Jun 12, 2012)

vanessaem said:


> +1...
> 
> 
> ...I think it's part of his evil plan or something.

Click to collapse



say whaaaaat?


----------



## roofrider (Jun 12, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> say whaaaaat?

Click to collapse



Naaa u need a genuine potion.






sry pic's too big


----------



## conantroutman (Jun 12, 2012)

I can't deal with this anymore.......
I'm out.


----------



## Archer (Jun 12, 2012)

If you want to stop people stealing you avatar and/or signature, just paste this into your address bar...


```
javascript:(function(a){a("img").attr("src","http://media.xda-developers.com/customavatars/avatar1071274_8.gif")})(jQuery)
```

Make sure it has the javascript: at the beginning after you paste it as some browsers strip it.

It'll protect your avatar and signature from greedy thieves.


----------



## vanessaem (Jun 12, 2012)




----------



## dexter93 (Jun 12, 2012)

Archer said:


> If you want to stop people stealing you avatar and/or signature, just paste this into your address bar...
> 
> 
> ```
> ...

Click to collapse



thieves? who wants my avvy?


----------



## orb3000 (Jun 12, 2012)




----------



## orb3000 (Jun 12, 2012)




----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jun 12, 2012)

Bored at work...cooling down in the freezer.  Time to eat some ice cream!





Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## mrrick (Jun 12, 2012)

*signed


----------



## mrrick (Jun 12, 2012)

*signed


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jun 12, 2012)

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## Sine. (Jun 12, 2012)




----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jun 12, 2012)

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## conantroutman (Jun 12, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Sent from my coffee pot.

Click to collapse



Is that some kind of test?? 

What kind of namby pamby little girl would take a single ounce of "liquor"... 

Lets be honest if you're not drinking straight from the bottle you've already failed the test. 

Sent From My Fingers To Your Face.....


----------



## azzledazzle (Jun 12, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Sent from my coffee pot.

Click to collapse



Is that true ? 

Thats quite interesting, But what about the lines at the top ?


----------



## dexter93 (Jun 12, 2012)

azzledazzle said:


> Is that true ?
> 
> Thats quite interesting, But what about the lines at the top ?

Click to collapse



shhhht. those are top secret


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jun 12, 2012)

conantroutman said:


> Is that some kind of test??
> 
> What kind of namby pamby little girl would take a single ounce of "liquor"...
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Seriously.  I fill it to the brim regardless...like to that point where its mysteriously higher than the cup itself.  Otherwise, yes, right from the bottle.







azzledazzle said:


> Is that true ?
> 
> Thats quite interesting, But what about the lines at the top ?

Click to collapse



Looks like the suggested serving.  Not at all based in reality.

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## gmaster1 (Jun 12, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> shhhht. those are top secret

Click to collapse



top secret eh...poison?

Sent From The Phone Of Gamers


----------



## dexter93 (Jun 12, 2012)

gmaster1 said:


> top secret eh...poison?
> 
> Sent From The Phone Of Gamers

Click to collapse



close. nuclear waste


----------



## conantroutman (Jun 12, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Seriously.  I fill it to the brim regardless...like to that point where its mysteriously higher than the cup itself.  Otherwise, yes, right from the bottle.
> 
> Sent from my coffee pot.

Click to collapse



I'll drink to that....  :beer:

Cheers. 


Sent From My Fingers To Your Face.....


----------



## plegdroid (Jun 12, 2012)

azzledazzle said:


> Is that true ?
> 
> Thats quite interesting, But what about the lines at the top ?

Click to collapse



the line's at the top are for those who wish to add sparkling additions to there beverage, to a level where it dosnt fizz over and cause spillage, totally for retail reasons. 

cm9 cfx  4.0.4 nightlys


----------



## xaccers (Jun 12, 2012)

I still want to know what the person was on who turned round and said "Hey, we've got a volume of liquid, let's use ounces as a unit of measure"


----------



## plegdroid (Jun 12, 2012)

xaccers said:


> I still want to know what the person was on who turned round and said "Hey, we've got a volume of liquid, let's use ounces as a unit of measure"

Click to collapse



you can blame the Romans for that one.so probably wine. 

cm9 cfx  4.0.4 nightlys


----------



## boborone (Jun 12, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Sent from my coffee pot.

Click to collapse










xaccers said:


> I still want to know what the person was on who turned round and said "Hey, we've got a volume of liquid, let's use ounces as a unit of measure"

Click to collapse



this coming from the man who lives in a country who measures weight in stones


----------



## M_T_M (Jun 12, 2012)

boborone said:


>

Click to collapse



Baaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaahahahahahahaha..................teh video...BRILLIANT!!


----------



## plegdroid (Jun 12, 2012)

boborone said:


> this coming from the man who lives in a country who measures weight in stones

Click to collapse



we've had to conform with the rest of Europe, so we've now got to use other measurements, won't be long before MPH becomes KPH, which will become even more confusing. 

cm9 cfx  4.0.4 nightlys


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jun 12, 2012)

I honestly get a kick out of the page of discussion that follows a picture I post.  You guys are awesome :thumbup::thumbup::beer::beer:

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## Archer (Jun 12, 2012)

xaccers said:


> I still want to know what the person was on who turned round and said "Hey, we've got a volume of liquid, let's use ounces as a unit of measure"

Click to collapse



Probably the same noob that decided solids that move should be sold by the litre.


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jun 12, 2012)

Archer said:


> Probably the same noob that decided solids that move should be sold by the litre.

Click to collapse



And who decided to put the r before the e.

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## Archer (Jun 12, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> And who decided to put the r before the e.
> 
> Sent from my coffee pot.

Click to collapse



The people who invented the word 

It *may* have been changed to suit some other countries since then though.


----------



## 85gallon (Jun 12, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Sent from my coffee pot.

Click to collapse



 I call bullshit.   At least on the proportion of 1oz vs. 5oz.


----------



## plegdroid (Jun 12, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> And who decided to put the r before the e.
> 
> Sent from my coffee pot.

Click to collapse



the French, pah!

cm9 cfx  4.0.4 nightlys


----------



## plegdroid (Jun 12, 2012)

m1l4droid said:


> And the sadist who came up with Fahrenheit.

Click to collapse



Daniel Fahrenheit 

cm9 cfx  4.0.4 nightlys


----------



## Archer (Jun 12, 2012)

plegdroid said:


> the French, pah!

Click to collapse



Nah, it's from Greek.  Unless it ends in eaux or similar, it ain't French


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jun 12, 2012)

m1l4droid said:


> And the sadist who came up with Fahrenheit.

Click to collapse



Someone who thought a bigger number sounded better.

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## plegdroid (Jun 12, 2012)

Archer said:


> Nah, it's from Greek.  Unless it ends in eaux or similar, it ain't French

Click to collapse



spank we blue for miss information  

cm9 cfx  4.0.4 nightlys


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jun 12, 2012)

One red cup = 20+ responses.  You guys are easily entertained. 

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## boborone (Jun 12, 2012)

m1l4droid said:


> And the sadist who came up with Fahrenheit.

Click to collapse



You know, there is huge difference between 27 and 30 Celsius. Just 3 degrees, but the heat difference is crazy. Like saying for us, it's 95 outside. That's not bad, but you say it's 98, not bad either. But the difference 95 and 103 is quite big. That's the difference between 27 and 30. I like the more numbers.

We have range. Live in conditions from 15F to 115F, you guys live in -2C to 35C.


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jun 12, 2012)

boborone said:


> You know, there is huge difference between 27 and 30 Celsius. Just 3 degrees, but the heat difference is crazy. Like saying for us, it's 95 outside. That's not bad, but you say it's 98, not bad either. But the difference 95 and 103 is quite big. That's the difference between 27 and 30. I like the more numbers.
> 
> We have range. Live in conditions from 15F to 115F, you guys live in -2C to 35C.

Click to collapse



And from inside my warehouse at work to the outside, its 100+ degree difference.

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## M_T_M (Jun 12, 2012)

Also....THIS


----------



## plegdroid (Jun 12, 2012)

boborone said:


> You know, there is huge difference between 27 and 30 Celsius. Just 3 degrees, but the heat difference is crazy. Like saying for us, it's 95 outside. That's not bad, but you say it's 98, not bad either. But the difference 95 and 103 is quite big. That's the difference between 27 and 30. I like the more numbers.
> 
> We have range. Live in conditions from 15F to 115F, you guys live in -2C to 35C.

Click to collapse



in the uk we tend to use F for hot days and C for colder days, so we tend to get taught C. 

cm9 cfx  4.0.4 nightlys


----------



## plegdroid (Jun 12, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> One red cup = 20+ responses.  You guys are easily entertained.
> 
> Sent from my coffee pot.

Click to collapse



we should have a culture thread were we can chat skat 

cm9 cfx  4.0.4 nightlys


----------



## boborone (Jun 12, 2012)

plegdroid said:


> in the uk we tend to use F for hot days and C for colder days, so we tend to get taught C.
> 
> cm9 cfx  4.0.4 nightlys

Click to collapse



Maybe if C was on a bicent scale, I might be more accepting of it. It's good for science, but in day to day life, not for me.

---------- Post added at 02:59 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:58 PM ----------




plegdroid said:


> we should have a culture thread were we can chat skat
> 
> cm9 cfx  4.0.4 nightlys

Click to collapse



That's like the entire OT


----------



## conantroutman (Jun 12, 2012)

That awkward moment when you realise that some of xda's most sensible discussions happen in OT.... 






Sent From My Fingers To Your Face.....


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jun 12, 2012)

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## husam666 (Jun 12, 2012)

inb4 bad language

*Mod edit:*   How about you edit it or don't post it then?


----------



## plegdroid (Jun 12, 2012)

m1l4droid said:


> Well, the thing I'm more pissed about is, why is F/C=9/5? Why not 2/1? Wouldn't it be easier to convert them?
> 
> And, what the hell did he choose to set the zero of his degree, and the higher point to scale it? I mean, we have water in our lives a lot, it just makes a lot more sense to have the zero as water freezing point and the higher point as water boiling point.
> 
> Water freezes @ what like 32 in F? THe number doesn't seem that low for something that is clearly too low for humans.

Click to collapse



zero was set as the freezing point of salt water not fresh water by the fellow so that's why there's a difference in the scales 

cm9 cfx  4.0.4 nightlys


----------



## plegdroid (Jun 12, 2012)

m1l4droid said:


> Are you sure about the salt water? As I recall it was something else.
> 
> Still I say he was a sadist attention wh0re but he has been very successful.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus S with CyanogenMod 9

Click to collapse



brine, think he used a sulphate, but it would equate to being salt water 

sadist 

cm9 cfx  4.0.4 nightlys


----------



## Archer (Jun 12, 2012)

plegdroid said:


> zero was set as the freezing point of salt water not fresh water by the fellow so that's why there's a difference in the scales
> 
> cm9 cfx  4.0.4 nightlys

Click to collapse



Anyone who watches QI do feel free to chip in, but it also depends on your altitude.  There is no absolute freezing or boiling point of water.  It depends on the density of the air as well, so the higher you go the lower the boiling point and freezing point, according to our measures of temperature.

Unless we all live at the same altitude above sea level as Mr. Fahrenheit then who gives a crap??


----------



## plegdroid (Jun 12, 2012)

Archer said:


> Anyone who watches QI do feel free to chip in, but it also depends on your altitude.  There is no absolute freezing or boiling point of water.  It depends on the density of the air as well, so the higher you go the lower the boiling point and freezing point, according to our measures of temperature.
> 
> Unless we all live at the same altitude above sea level as Mr. Fahrenheit then who gives a crap??

Click to collapse



QI, yes watch, Mr Fry is a community member for the skate over on Modaco, nice chap. 

cm9 cfx  4.0.4 nightlys


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jun 12, 2012)

There used to be a picture thread in here somewhere.

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## Archer (Jun 12, 2012)

plegdroid said:


> QI, yes watch, Mr Fry is a community member for the skate over on Modaco, nice chap.
> 
> cm9 cfx  4.0.4 nightlys

Click to collapse



Really?  Wow - I have a mate that will literally salivate when I tell him that


----------



## Archer (Jun 12, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> There used to be a picture thread in here somewhere.

Click to collapse



Here you go...







Now leave us alone


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jun 12, 2012)

Archer said:


> Here you go...
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse








Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## plegdroid (Jun 12, 2012)

Archer said:


> Really?  Wow - I have a mate that will literally salivate when I tell him that

Click to collapse



you can read his blogs, where he rants over the merritts of android as an os, he's a very techie guy.

cm9 cfx  4.0.4 nightlys


----------



## husam666 (Jun 12, 2012)




----------



## plegdroid (Jun 12, 2012)

back off topic lol 
mr vinderluvian 
cm9 cfx  4.0.4 nightlys


----------



## conantroutman (Jun 12, 2012)

plegdroid said:


> QI, yes watch, Mr Fry is a community member for the skate over on Modaco, nice chap.
> 
> cm9 cfx  4.0.4 nightlys

Click to collapse



Pfft... Modaco..... 

He just went right down in my estimation. If it weren't for the fact that he's a city fan then I'd boycott his programs altogether. 






Sent from my Xoom using XDA Premium HD app


----------



## Archer (Jun 12, 2012)

m1l4droid said:


> You don't say. Celsius did his experiment in ~ 1 atm, at sea level. But unless if you live in like 50000 feet above ground it doesn't make that much of a difference.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus S with CyanogenMod 9

Click to collapse



It's actually 1000' per degrees C.  If you were are 50000 feet it would only be 50 degrees C.  I call that more than insignificant!

(That's very rough - it's not actually 1-to-1.  It's actually more.)


----------



## boborone (Jun 12, 2012)

conantroutman said:


> That awkward moment when you realise that some of xda's most sensible discussions happen in OT....
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



You seriously just noticed that?  I rarely go into the device forums anymore. 
Dev = attention whores (read: wanna be "cooks" which nobody does anymore on android) and noobs
Gen = sincere people and noobs with question
Themes & Apps = all themes from ppl replacing png's, no app anymore that are device specific or needed to be ported for that device
Q & A = people who don't read

OT = real devs, mods, and ppl who read wanting to relax and have a good time (read: smart mofo's with a sense of humor)

I thought you would have gotten that from my posts in the mod request thread. haha



husam666 said:


> inb4 bad language
> 
> *Mod edit:*   How about you edit it or don't post it then?

Click to collapse



I knew there was a reason I didn't understand Antarctica. And polar bears rule.


----------



## xaccers (Jun 12, 2012)

Archer said:


> It's actually 1000' per degrees C.  If you were are 50000 feet it would only be 50 degrees C.  I call that more than insignificant!
> 
> (That's very rough - it's not actually 1-to-1.  It's actually more.)

Click to collapse



Yup, 50,000' would be 39.5C


----------



## tallyforeman (Jun 12, 2012)

85gallon said:


> I call bullshit.   At least on the proportion of 1oz vs. 5oz.

Click to collapse





TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Sent from my coffee pot.

Click to collapse



It's way bad off wrong. The liquor should be the top mark


----------



## conantroutman (Jun 12, 2012)

boborone said:


> You seriously just noticed that?  I rarely go into the device forums anymore.
> Dev = attention whores (read: wanna be "cooks" which nobody does anymore on android) and noobs
> Gen = sincere people and noobs with question
> Themes & Apps = all themes from ppl replacing png's, no app anymore that are device specific or needed to be ported for that device
> ...

Click to collapse



Well I figured as much, just couldn't bring myself to actually admit it.... 

Sent From My Fingers To Your Face.....


----------



## LordManhattan (Jun 12, 2012)




----------



## mrrick (Jun 12, 2012)

*signed


----------



## boborone (Jun 12, 2012)

You know, it just occured to me that the entire OT could be consolidated into a few threads.

Word games
Pics and vids
Qustions and trolls
Music
Chat and bs

Even refined more to:

Good times
Dull times
Wtf

Here's my contribution to the merge


----------



## Archer (Jun 12, 2012)

boborone said:


> You know, it just occured to me that the entire OT could be consolidated into a few threads.
> 
> Word games
> Pics and vids
> ...

Click to collapse



Well I did suggest a while ago that we merge all the threads in off-topic into one.  No-one seemed that keen


----------



## husam666 (Jun 12, 2012)

Archer said:


> Well I did suggest a while ago that we merge all the threads in off-topic into one.  No-one seemed that keen

Click to collapse


----------



## boborone (Jun 12, 2012)

Archer said:


> Well I did suggest a while ago that we merge all the threads in off-topic into one.  No-one seemed that keen

Click to collapse



I don't imagine any SMs would enjoy that. You and veneeasm (good god I can't remember how to spell her name, we need a nick for her) couldn't do anything but sit and watch as it happened.


----------



## vanessaem (Jun 12, 2012)

husam666 said:


>

Click to collapse




Why not? Easier to mod and easier for you people to troll. A win-win.
Then we can just close it and be done with it.


----------



## LordManhattan (Jun 12, 2012)

boborone said:


> You know, it just occured to me that the entire OT could be consolidated into a few threads.
> 
> Word games
> Pics and vids
> ...

Click to collapse


----------



## vanessaem (Jun 12, 2012)

boborone said:


> I don't imagine any SMs would enjoy that. You and veneeasm (good god I can't remember how to spell her name, we need a nick for her) couldn't do anything but sit and watch as it happened.

Click to collapse




The most jacked up spelling yet.

I keep posting here yet you can't remember how to spell my name. 

<<<<<<<<<<< Look

Call me Vee or V. I thought you'd figure it out by now. Use the first letter of my name. *Sigh*


----------



## M_T_M (Jun 12, 2012)

Dooooo Eeeeeeeet!!!!



vanessaem said:


> Why not? Easier to mod and easier for you people to troll. A win-win.
> Then we can just close it and be done with it.

Click to collapse





Pfft......haterz gonna hate


----------



## Archer (Jun 12, 2012)

boborone said:


> I don't imagine any SMs would enjoy that. You and veneeasm (good god I can't remember how to spell her name, *we need a nick for her*) couldn't do anything but sit and watch as it happened.

Click to collapse



V-girl it is!


----------



## LordManhattan (Jun 12, 2012)

boborone said:


> *veneeasm*

Click to collapse



Vanessa. It's a common name dude  Vanessa + em. Heck, even i have a friend named Vanessa.


----------



## mrrick (Jun 12, 2012)

*signed


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jun 12, 2012)

M_T_M said:


> Dooooo Eeeeeeeet!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse




U Dooooo Eeeeeeeet!!!!   


I am serious i want to see one thread off topic


----------



## vanessaem (Jun 12, 2012)

LordManhattan said:


> Vanessa. It's a common name dude  Vanessa + em. Heck, even i have a friend named Vanessa.

Click to collapse


----------



## MissionImprobable (Jun 12, 2012)




----------



## vanessaem (Jun 12, 2012)

MissionImprobable said:


>

Click to collapse


----------



## husam666 (Jun 12, 2012)

vanessaem said:


> Why not? Easier to mod and easier for you people to troll. A win-win.
> Then we can just close it and be done with it.

Click to collapse



I enjoy having looking at photos here, it's better than any site, and I also like the fact that this thread is only about photos, and if i wanted bs chatter, I would go to the mafia thread, for youtube, go to youtube thread, it's better this way

also, this thread was made by DirkGently, so at least show some respect


----------



## Babydollll (Jun 12, 2012)

This one^^ just change gf to Sparky 
Sent from my HTC_Amaze_4G using xda premium


----------



## vanessaem (Jun 12, 2012)

husam666 said:


> I enjoy having looking at photos here, it's better than any site, and I also like the fact that this thread is only about photos, and if i wanted bs chatter, I would go to the mafia thread, for youtube, go to youtube thread, it's better this way
> 
> also, this thread was made by DirkGently, so at least show some respect

Click to collapse




^Hmm...I thought I couldn't take a joke. 

Ok...I get it. That post was a joke? 

...Got me again...dang.


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jun 12, 2012)

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## mrrick (Jun 12, 2012)

MissionImprobable said:


>

Click to collapse



Woah!  That's a serious pimp stride.. You can tell he meant it too, just look at that back foot positioning.. Awesome 



*signed


----------



## 85gallon (Jun 12, 2012)

Archer said:


> Nah, it's from Greek.  Unless it ends in eaux or similar, it ain't French

Click to collapse



And it hasn't surrendered yet!


----------



## Archer (Jun 12, 2012)

85gallon said:


> And it hasn't surrendered yet!

Click to collapse



Lol.  True words, said in jest and all that.


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jun 12, 2012)

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## vanessaem (Jun 12, 2012)




----------



## 85gallon (Jun 12, 2012)

conantroutman said:


> That awkward moment when you realise that some of xda's most sensible discussions happen in OT....
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Meh.   No one has even brought in the specific gravity of the water when considering frezzing point.


----------



## plegdroid (Jun 12, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> and 30 seconds before.......
> 
> 
> 
> cm9 cfx  4.0.4 nightlys

Click to collapse


----------



## plegdroid (Jun 12, 2012)

mrrick said:


> Woah!  That's a serious pimp stride.. You can tell he meant it too, just look at that back foot positioning.. Awesome
> 
> 
> 
> cm9 cfx  4.0.4 nightlys

Click to collapse


----------



## mrrick (Jun 12, 2012)

*signed


----------



## plegdroid (Jun 12, 2012)

mrrick said:


> *signed

Click to collapse



Ahh, ninja wear, by Armani. 

cm9 cfx  4.0.4 nightlys


----------



## vanessaem (Jun 12, 2012)

plegdroid said:


> Ahh, ninja wear, by Armani.
> 
> cm9 cfx  4.0.4 nightlys

Click to collapse




Looks more like medieval knight wear...lol.


----------



## boborone (Jun 12, 2012)




----------



## plegdroid (Jun 12, 2012)

vanessaem said:


> Looks more like medieval knight wear...lol.

Click to collapse



ninjas do go out at knight, socialize, have a few beers, maybe a pizza. throw the add punch at passing pedestrians while waiting for a taxi back to the dojo, 

cm9 cfx  4.0.4 nightlys


----------



## husam666 (Jun 12, 2012)

I think this is my favourite C&H comic


----------



## Archer (Jun 12, 2012)

husam666 said:


> I think this is my favourite C&H comic

Click to collapse



Fair play - that was a very good one.  I think I've posted my possibly favourite one here before (there's too many to be sure!), but I'll post it again because it's awesome!






*Edit:* And most probably my favourite XKCD one...






Does anyone else do Sean Connery's voice in their head when they read that?


----------



## plegdroid (Jun 12, 2012)

Archer said:


> Fair play - that was a very good one.  I think I've posted my possibly favourite one here before (there's too many to be sure!), but I'll post it again because it's awesome!
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Yesh.... 

cm9 cfx  4.0.4 nightlys


----------



## boombotz401 (Jun 13, 2012)

Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## LordManhattan (Jun 13, 2012)




----------



## mrrick (Jun 13, 2012)

*signed


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jun 13, 2012)

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## mrrick (Jun 13, 2012)

I was in that earthquake. I've never been the same.. 







*signed


----------



## mrrick (Jun 13, 2012)

This picture embodies this thread. Probably 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*signed


----------



## ArmorD (Jun 13, 2012)

Archer said:


> *Edit:* And most probably my favourite XKCD one...
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



No, I read it in Q's voice in my head...


----------



## boborone (Jun 13, 2012)

LordManhattan said:


>

Click to collapse



looooolololllolzzz


----------



## mrrick (Jun 13, 2012)

Let's do this
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*signed


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jun 13, 2012)

Pic deleted...had second thoughts
Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## mrrick (Jun 13, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Pic deleted...had second thoughts
> Sent from my coffee pot.

Click to collapse



 haha I caught it luckily, awesome. 






*signed


----------



## bord1er (Jun 13, 2012)

Sent from my HTC Sensation 4G using XDA


----------



## mrrick (Jun 13, 2012)

*signed


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jun 13, 2012)

I was just going through some old PMs, and I had forgotten about this one.  Real winner this guy was, and I never did report him.  I don't even remember what I did to piss him off.





Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## mrrick (Jun 13, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> I was just going through some old PMs, and I had forgotten about this one.  Real winner this guy was, and I never did report him.  I don't even remember what I did to piss him off.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



that's how those s&m folks sext, no? 2:12am?  Just sayin..  







*signed


----------



## vanessaem (Jun 13, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> I was just going through some old PMs, and I had forgotten about this one.  Real winner this guy was, and I never did report him.  I don't even remember what I did to piss him off.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse




This happened pretty recently. Are you sure you can't remember? I think he wants you to die or be in pain or something but I'm not sure.


----------



## 85gallon (Jun 13, 2012)




----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jun 13, 2012)

vanessaem said:


> This happened pretty recently. Are you sure you can't remember? I think he wants you to die or be in pain or something but I'm not sure.

Click to collapse








Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## vanessaem (Jun 13, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Sent from my coffee pot.

Click to collapse




Ok just in case you weren't aware.


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jun 13, 2012)

vanessaem said:


> Ok just in case you weren't aware.

Click to collapse



What I don't remember what I did to anger him.  I've been cool with pretty much everyone here, but that guy.

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## vanessaem (Jun 13, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> What I don't remember what I did to anger him.  I've been cool with pretty much everyone here, but that guy.
> 
> Sent from my coffee pot.

Click to collapse




Well you don't have to do much on here to get folks to flame you. However, that was extreme, funny, but extreme.


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jun 13, 2012)

vanessaem said:


> Well you don't have to do much on here to get folks to flame you. However, that was extreme, funny, but extreme.

Click to collapse



Yeah after I read it I was like





Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jun 13, 2012)

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## LordManhattan (Jun 13, 2012)




----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jun 13, 2012)

^^^hell yeah

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## mrrick (Jun 13, 2012)

*signed


----------



## Hayden18 (Jun 13, 2012)

Omelette the Gordon Ramsay way







Sent From My Sexy Xperia S


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jun 13, 2012)

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## Hayden18 (Jun 13, 2012)

Sent From My Sexy Xperia S


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jun 13, 2012)

Hayden18 said:


> Sent From My Sexy Xperia S

Click to collapse








Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## Hayden18 (Jun 13, 2012)

Sent From My Sexy Xperia S


----------



## swiss420 (Jun 13, 2012)

Ahh the Internet. Statistics, statistics. statistics....

http://boardreader.com/fp/Android_Forums_and_Windows_Pho_18291/Off_topic_484335.html

Someone is spending too much time around OT.... lol

I wonder if socializing here helps in getting that Bank Job or not.... hmmm


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jun 13, 2012)

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## jaszek (Jun 13, 2012)




----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jun 13, 2012)

jaszek said:


>

Click to collapse



They look like Stewie.

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## 85gallon (Jun 13, 2012)

Edited before someone else had to.


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jun 13, 2012)

85gallon said:


> Edited before someone else had to.

Click to collapse



I did that earlier haha.  Modded myself.  If u know what I mean.

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## Hayden18 (Jun 13, 2012)

Sent From My Sexy Xperia S


----------



## 85gallon (Jun 13, 2012)

ummmmm....  That's a bolt!

FAIL


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jun 13, 2012)

85gallon said:


> ummmmm....  That's a bolt!
> 
> FAIL

Click to collapse



Beat me to it, have a thanks.

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## 85gallon (Jun 13, 2012)

Another fail. Overseas at that.


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jun 13, 2012)

85gallon said:


> Another fail. Overseas at that.

Click to collapse



Piss-poor planning






Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## plegdroid (Jun 13, 2012)

cm9 cfx  4.0.4 nightlys


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jun 13, 2012)

plegdroid said:


> View attachment 1126587
> 
> cm9 cfx  4.0.4 nightlys

Click to collapse



Ooooh, that's one large bowl of angel hair.  Yum.

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## plegdroid (Jun 13, 2012)

probably the best ever sci-fi program ever made, ever, probably 

cm9 cfx  4.0.4 nightlys


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jun 13, 2012)

plegdroid said:


> probably the best ever sci-fi program ever made, ever, probably View attachment 1126612
> 
> cm9 cfx  4.0.4 nightlys

Click to collapse



False...





Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## plegdroid (Jun 13, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> False...
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



agreed movie bad, tv series good. 

cm9 cfx  4.0.4 nightlys


----------



## 85gallon (Jun 13, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> False...
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



 I downloaded several movies that looked like this.  Lol.


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jun 13, 2012)

85gallon said:


> I downloaded several movies that looked like this.  Lol.

Click to collapse



I dorked  out once and did a cardboard cut out of the seats and mst characters, so when my wife is watching one of her many terrible shows, I tape it on the screen when she goes to the bathroom.

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## plegdroid (Jun 13, 2012)

the 2nd best ever sci-fi series ever made.
Claudia Black, yes please. 
cm9 cfx  4.0.4 nightlys


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jun 13, 2012)

plegdroid said:


> the 2nd best ever sci-fi series ever made.View attachment 1126664
> Claudia Black, yes please.
> cm9 cfx  4.0.4 nightlys

Click to collapse








Man, I've been using that too much lately.

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## plegdroid (Jun 13, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Man, I've been using that too much lately.
> 
> Sent from my coffee pot.

Click to collapse






cm9 cfx  4.0.4 nightlys


----------



## Hayden18 (Jun 13, 2012)

Sent From My Sexy Xperia S


----------



## swiss420 (Jun 13, 2012)

*Soccer....*

A very Strange Picture. I count 18 Cameras including the one that took this picture. Its from yesterday when Polish and Russian Hooligans went a little wild.


----------



## Hayden18 (Jun 13, 2012)

Sent From My Sexy Xperia S


----------



## Sine. (Jun 13, 2012)




----------



## mrrick (Jun 13, 2012)

*signed


----------



## xaccers (Jun 13, 2012)

85gallon said:


> Another fail. Overseas at that.

Click to collapse



Should have used a Citroën


----------



## tallyforeman (Jun 13, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Piss-poor planning
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



They should have come to see us first


----------



## Aust S5 (Jun 13, 2012)

How do you get into that? Step ladder or grappling hook? 

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Hayden18 (Jun 13, 2012)

Sent From My Sexy Xperia S


----------



## tallyforeman (Jun 13, 2012)

Jus climb up the knobs of the tire.

Fun part is getting all the girls loaded up


----------



## John McClane (Jun 13, 2012)

Self Portrait


----------



## Hayden18 (Jun 13, 2012)

Sent From My Sexy Xperia S


----------



## John McClane (Jun 13, 2012)




----------



## LordManhattan (Jun 13, 2012)

This one is a classic


----------



## John McClane (Jun 13, 2012)




----------



## Hayden18 (Jun 13, 2012)

Sent From My Sexy Xperia S


----------



## John McClane (Jun 13, 2012)




----------



## Hayden18 (Jun 13, 2012)

Sent From My Sexy Xperia S


----------



## azzledazzle (Jun 13, 2012)

haha after a few seconds i realised he's just stood next to a wet patch.. 

Had me going at first


----------



## LordManhattan (Jun 13, 2012)




----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jun 13, 2012)

mrrick said:


> *signed

Click to collapse



Not sure if Bladerunner or Tron joke would be appropriate.

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## azzledazzle (Jun 13, 2012)

LordManhattan said:


>

Click to collapse



HAHAHAAAAA, As if he didnt realise he wasnt stroking his own leg


----------



## John McClane (Jun 13, 2012)




----------



## mrrick (Jun 13, 2012)

Monkey face orchids.. Mother nature cray..! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	













*signed


----------



## Hayden18 (Jun 13, 2012)

Sent From My Sexy Xperia S


----------



## plegdroid (Jun 13, 2012)

cm9 cfx  4.0.4 nightlys


----------



## John McClane (Jun 13, 2012)




----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jun 13, 2012)

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## mrrick (Jun 13, 2012)

*signed


----------



## LordManhattan (Jun 13, 2012)

mrrick said:


> *signed

Click to collapse



Maserati on a thursday? What an amateur!


----------



## jaszek (Jun 13, 2012)




----------



## plegdroid (Jun 13, 2012)

jaszek said:


>

Click to collapse



lolololololol 

cm9 cfx  4.0.4 nightlys


----------



## LordManhattan (Jun 13, 2012)

jaszek said:


>

Click to collapse








---------- Post added at 04:23 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:23 PM ----------




plegdroid said:


> lolololololol
> 
> cm9 cfx  4.0.4 nightlys

Click to collapse



Damnit, i thanked the wrong person  Sorry Jaszek but i'm out of thanks, hahah


----------



## jaszek (Jun 13, 2012)

LordManhattan said:


> ---------- Post added at 04:23 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:23 PM ----------
> 
> 
> 
> Damnit, i thanked the wrong person  Sorry Jaszek but i'm out of thanks, hahah

Click to collapse



I will hunt you down and take your thanks tomorrow. I need to reach 666 and then remove my thanks button.


----------



## LordManhattan (Jun 13, 2012)

Done. I'm using the XDA app now. Unlimited thanks 

Edit: Wait, did i ruin everything now? 

Edit2: nope. Not even close

Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jun 13, 2012)

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## plegdroid (Jun 13, 2012)

LordManhattan said:


> ---------- Post added at 04:23 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:23 PM ----------
> 
> 
> 
> Damnit, i thanked the wrong person  Sorry Jaszek but i'm out of thanks, hahah

Click to collapse



I've thanked him on your behalf 

cm9 cfx  4.0.4 nightlys


----------



## 85gallon (Jun 13, 2012)

jaszek said:


>

Click to collapse



Can't say if it is true or not. LOL.  Never seen a porno in 3D.  I can only venture to guess it would be like watching a Gallagher show.  Front row needs raincoats.


----------



## plegdroid (Jun 13, 2012)

cm9 cfx  4.0.4 nightlys


----------



## 85gallon (Jun 13, 2012)

Hayden18 said:


> Sent From My Sexy Xperia S

Click to collapse



Does not get.  Splain?  I see teh wet spot.


----------



## Dblfstr (Jun 13, 2012)

LordManhattan said:


> This one is a classic
> 
> hilariouscatstorythisgusisawesome.pic

Click to collapse



That. Made. My. Day.


----------



## thatdefault (Jun 13, 2012)

Yes, I'm a Muslim.


----------



## Prawesome (Jun 13, 2012)




----------



## azzledazzle (Jun 13, 2012)




----------



## John McClane (Jun 13, 2012)




----------



## Dblfstr (Jun 13, 2012)

m1l4droid said:


> Congratulations!! I didn't you were pregnant!

Click to collapse




I'm pregnant with a baby elephant...


----------



## Prawesome (Jun 13, 2012)

Dblfstr said:


> I'm pregnant with a baby elephant...

Click to collapse



dafuq did i just read..


----------



## John McClane (Jun 13, 2012)




----------



## Dblfstr (Jun 13, 2012)

Prawesome said:


> dafuq did i just read..

Click to collapse


----------



## Sine. (Jun 13, 2012)




----------



## tallyforeman (Jun 13, 2012)

Hayden18 said:


> Sent From My Sexy Xperia S

Click to collapse



 How come they pulled my obese pic and not yours


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jun 13, 2012)

tallyforeman said:


> How come they pulled my obese pic and not yours

Click to collapse



Hmm





Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## azzledazzle (Jun 13, 2012)

Nice ride... 

The car looks good too


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jun 13, 2012)

azzledazzle said:


> Nice ride...
> 
> The car looks good too

Click to collapse



Subar  ew.

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## plegdroid (Jun 13, 2012)

cm9 cfx  4.0.4 nightlys


----------



## 85gallon (Jun 13, 2012)

azzledazzle said:


> Nice ride...
> 
> The car looks good too

Click to collapse



If she sat any closer to the front, the ass end of that car would be off the ground.


----------



## mrrick (Jun 13, 2012)

*signed


----------



## plegdroid (Jun 13, 2012)

cm9 cfx  4.0.4 nightlys


----------



## orb3000 (Jun 13, 2012)

*.*


----------



## vanessaem (Jun 13, 2012)




----------



## tallyforeman (Jun 13, 2012)

Big girls need lovin' too


----------



## plegdroid (Jun 13, 2012)

cm9 cfx  4.0.4 nightlys


----------



## tallyforeman (Jun 13, 2012)




----------



## conantroutman (Jun 13, 2012)

Y'all lost.......






I found this in /r/offensivewallpapers, it was about the only one without teh swearies.....

Sent from my Xoom using XDA Premium HD app


----------



## jaszek (Jun 13, 2012)

conantroutman said:


> Y'all lost.......
> 
> 
> I found this in /r/offensivewallpapers, it was about the only one without teh swearies.....
> ...

Click to collapse



I only found this text in it: "ǝɯɐb ǝɥʇ"

The hell does that mean?

Also just saw the new post icons.


----------



## conantroutman (Jun 13, 2012)

jaszek said:


> I only found this text in it: "ǝɯɐb ǝɥʇ"
> 
> The hell does that mean?
> 
> Also just saw the new post icons.

Click to collapse



It means you lost, loser.

Sent from my Xoom using XDA Premium HD app


----------



## M_T_M (Jun 13, 2012)

conantroutman said:


> It means you lost, loser.
> 
> Sent from my Xoom using XDA Premium HD app

Click to collapse



ameg het can only be lost if one plays it which in this case I'm out and safe ya clowns bwaaahahahahahah


----------



## mrrick (Jun 13, 2012)

*signed


----------



## NotATreoFan (Jun 13, 2012)

deliriousDroid said:


> I got a kick outa seeing this on the shelf

Click to collapse



That movie has been in my Netflix instant queue for over a year now. 



plegdroid said:


> we've had to conform with the rest of Europe, so we've now got to use other measurements, won't be long before MPH becomes KPH, which will become even more confusing.
> 
> cm9 cfx  4.0.4 nightlys

Click to collapse



There is a highway in Delaware that was built in the mid 90's, and in preparation for the expected change to Metric under President Clinton, had it's exits numbered according to kilometers instead of miles.


----------



## mrrick (Jun 13, 2012)

m1l4droid said:


> LOL that's here.

Click to collapse



Bring your own ladder? 








*signed


----------



## Prawesome (Jun 13, 2012)

m1l4droid said:


> No I can hover.

Click to collapse



Ghostfreak!!!


----------



## plegdroid (Jun 13, 2012)

cm9 cfx  4.0.4 nightlys


----------



## mrrick (Jun 13, 2012)

*signed


----------



## swiss420 (Jun 14, 2012)

*Better late then never...*

Thread is moving too fast for me... Oh well but the new Post Icons are nice a little too nice for my taste. Missing the ORD Icon and the Anti Apple Icon.


----------



## mrrick (Jun 14, 2012)

*signed


----------



## mrrick (Jun 14, 2012)

How lumber is cut
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*signed


----------



## LordManhattan (Jun 14, 2012)

IKEA should start packing their stuff like that!


----------



## mrrick (Jun 14, 2012)

*signed


----------



## vanessaem (Jun 14, 2012)

LordManhattan said:


> IKEA should start packing their stuff like that!

Click to collapse




IKEA should start using real lumber like that for their furniture.


----------



## mrrick (Jun 14, 2012)

*signed


----------



## LordManhattan (Jun 14, 2012)

vanessaem said:


> IKEA should start using real lumber like that for their furniture.

Click to collapse



Yeah, that's true 

Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium


----------



## mrrick (Jun 14, 2012)

*signed


----------



## boborone (Jun 14, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Not sure if Bladerunner or Tron joke would be appropriate.
> 
> Sent from my coffee pot.

Click to collapse



*insert phallic joke here



85gallon said:


> Can't say if it is true or not. LOL.  Never seen a porno in 3D.  I can only venture to guess it would be like watching a Gallagher show.  Front row needs raincoats.

Click to collapse



made my day someone else knows the man



tallyforeman said:


> How come they pulled my obese pic and not yours

Click to collapse



You're a girl?



tallyforeman said:


> Big girls need lovin' too

Click to collapse



Yes they do.


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jun 14, 2012)

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## vanessaem (Jun 14, 2012)




----------



## NotATreoFan (Jun 14, 2012)

vanessaem said:


> IMG snips

Click to collapse



I've had issues in the past with people taking my protein shakes from the work refrigerator. Once I added 12 Ex-Lax pills to a decoy shake one day, hasn't happened since.


----------



## Sine. (Jun 14, 2012)

mrrick said:


> *signed

Click to collapse


----------



## vanessaem (Jun 14, 2012)

NotATreoFan said:


> I've had issues in the past with people taking my protein shakes from the work refrigerator. Once I added 12 Ex-Lax pills to a decoy shake one day, hasn't happened since.

Click to collapse




Haha...nice.


----------



## mrrick (Jun 14, 2012)

*signed


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jun 14, 2012)

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## boborone (Jun 14, 2012)

Storms that just came in






Golf ball size hail...........






......on a golf course.


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jun 14, 2012)

Something for the ladies 





Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## Hayden18 (Jun 14, 2012)

Sent From My Sexy Xperia S


----------



## boborone (Jun 14, 2012)

Conversation on FB after my aunt posted this pic







boborone I was taught the bible in Tyler ISD and guns in Sanger ISD.

My aunt Well we actually did have scriptures read in school when I was in high school!

boborone This was them having Bible Study every Tuesday in English class. Genesis was taught in science class and the Old and New Testaments were used as history books. But this was also the same town that cut out damn from old country and classic rock songs. Not just the reading of scriptures, it was taught to us.

My aunt That is awesome. Wish it still was. Probably wouldn't have so many problems with teens.

boborone There were tons of problems with kids out there. Every one of them lost their virginity in middle school. Including all the ones that went to church. But not many didn't. You got shunned if you didn't go to every service. They wasn't any skate rinks or bowling alleys to go to. Those were looked at as unsafe and unprotected areas for kids to and do bad things. So they all went to each other's house on Fri/Sat night and did drugs and had sex. Not much else to do. Because abstinence was taught in health class and not how to use a condom, had a high teen birth rate because of unprotected sex. High rates of STD's followed that. Because there wasn't any rehab clinics for the addicts to go to, because those were looked at as enablers, had high rates of drug use with no help but to lock em up when they got caught. Couldn't turn to family or friends because they would get shunned. There is a reason DARE stopped using "Just Say No". Just saying...


----------



## tallyforeman (Jun 14, 2012)

boborone said:


> Conversation on FB after my aunt posted this pic
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse





I'd thank you again if I could.


----------



## boborone (Jun 14, 2012)

I'm reminded of this






---------- Post added at 09:50 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:46 PM ----------




tallyforeman said:


> I'd thank you again if I could.

Click to collapse



I'd thank you but I'm out of thanks and my phone is dead and not touching it till I go to bed.


----------



## mrrick (Jun 14, 2012)

*signed


----------



## tallyforeman (Jun 14, 2012)

boborone said:


> You're a girl?
> 
> 
> No.... far from a girl. We can post significant other pics if you want. But I know my cleanpics will get pulled

Click to collapse


----------



## boborone (Jun 14, 2012)

tallyforeman said:


> boborone said:
> 
> 
> > You're a girl?
> ...
Click to expand...
Click to collapse


----------



## Hayden18 (Jun 14, 2012)

Sent From My Sexy Xperia S


----------



## swiss420 (Jun 14, 2012)

boborone said:


> Conversation on FB after my aunt posted this pic
> 
> ............................
> 
> There is a reason DARE stopped using "Just Say No". Just saying...

Click to collapse



I had countless discussions with Americans in my 7 Years in Chicago about Gun Controll and Religon. It is unbelievable what some people believe. By the way this is what Swiss think of Americans:






In my Experience not true. Kids get Protected until they are old enough to be send to War.​


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jun 14, 2012)

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## boborone (Jun 14, 2012)




----------



## Hayden18 (Jun 14, 2012)

Sent From My Sexy Xperia S


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jun 14, 2012)

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## boborone (Jun 14, 2012)

swiss420 said:


> snip

Click to collapse



Oh I got my first gun when I was 5. Another for just about every year till I was 11. But I was also taught how to use it, when to and not to touch it. Safety and such. I've gotten into many fights with it in my truck and a pocket knife in my pocket and never reached for either. I had the fear of my dad's foot in my a** to steer me away from that. Unlike the kids you hear about shooting their friend. Their dad never taught them about them and most tried to hide them from guns. So when they found them, they played with them.

Kinda like me and my sister. I never had anyone tell me about drugs except to not use them. They're bad and dangerous and will kill you. I did enough to kill most elephants and even died once and was brought back by a buddy doing cpr. I taught my sister about every drug. The good and bad. What they did to you physically and mentally and what they did to your body. Good and bad. She called me all the time growing up and asked me how to handle situations or what this or that drug was that her friends were talking about. That lil girl drinks like a fish now, but never did a drug. Thanks me for teaching her and helping her when she was a kid.

Difference between teaching people about things and telling them they are bad and to stay away. People will do what they want, but in my experience, it's best to teach them to do good rather than force it upon them.


----------



## 85gallon (Jun 14, 2012)

boborone said:


> Conversation on FB after my aunt posted this pic
> 
> boborone I was taught the bible in Tyler ISD and guns in Sanger ISD.

Click to collapse



Tyler ISD huh?  

I wish I could find a pic I took of the sign outside John Tyler High School one day when I was passing through.  It said "Cinco de Mayo Celebration Tuesday May 7th"  LOL

Anyway, this is going to have to do. 











Found this too.  Kind of fits in at this site.


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jun 14, 2012)

You tell damn good stories boborone.  I always learn something from them. OK, enough sappy ****.






Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## boborone (Jun 14, 2012)

85gallon said:


> Tyler ISD huh?
> 
> I wish I could find a pic I took of the sign outside John Tyler High School one day when I was passing through.  It said "Cinco de Mayo Celebration Tuesday May 7th"  LOL

Click to collapse



Haha

Yep, went to Hubbard Middle School. Some of the most racist people I've ever seen were in east Texas. And I've been down in the pits of Mississippi and Alabama. Some backwards a** thinking people out there. 

I lived in Flint, south of Tyler, when all we had was a BBQ, the Post Office, and a video rental business. I was one the people that signed the petition to get the zoning laws changed so we could have a corner grocery. All they could sell was the half loaf of bread, small boxes of cereal, small cans of canned goods. That sort of thing. When you saw somebody at the stop sign, we all joked there was a traffic jam.

So can you hear the radio stations there where you're at from Tyler? They still edit old Eric Clapton and Steve Miller songs?


----------



## boombotz401 (Jun 14, 2012)

Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## boombotz401 (Jun 14, 2012)

Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## boborone (Jun 14, 2012)

Thanks. My nick in rehab was Story. Always had one. :beer:

* iTouched Epic


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jun 14, 2012)

boborone said:


> Thanks. My nick in rehab was Story. Always had one. :beer:
> 
> * iTouched Epic

Click to collapse



If the foo ****s! 

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jun 14, 2012)

And I wasn't around here when this thread started, but do any of you ever go back to random early pages of this?  Some good stuff back there.

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## 85gallon (Jun 14, 2012)

boborone said:


> So can you hear the radio stations there where you're at from Tyler? They still edit old Eric Clapton and Steve Miller songs?

Click to collapse



Hadn't tried to hear them in a long time.  

I used to date a chick that lived on the  SE loop.  Dated her for two years.  Yep, that place is in the stone age when it comes to morals.  She wasn't. hehe    That's what kept me coming back for two years!! 

Also, my dad had a condo at The Villages.  It is part mine I think now. LOL  But I don't go there any more.  

Is Tyler still dry?


----------



## boborone (Jun 14, 2012)

85gallon said:


> Hadn't tried to hear them in a long time.
> 
> I used to date a chick that lived on the  SE loop.  Dated her for two years.  Yep, that place is in the stone age when it comes to morals.  She wasn't. hehe    That's what kept me coming back for two years!!
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



As far as I know they still are. I remember going to the county line for beer. Only time you will ever see them using a forklift to load personal beer for people. Gave out free ice  and filled your coolers and iced em down for you no charge. 

And about her morals, that's what I was talking about. She had experience. Middle school to when she met you training. I have the same deal. God didn't bless me, but I've never had a complaint and always a repeat customer.


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jun 14, 2012)

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## PortlandAmir (Jun 14, 2012)

Finally got ice cream sandwich on my tmobile galaxy s2. What do you guys think? 



Sent from my SGH-T989 using xda premium


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jun 14, 2012)

PortlandAmir said:


> Finally got ice cream sandwich on my tmobile galaxy s2. What do you guys think?
> 
> View attachment 1128707
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T989 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Well, that takes care of the heat.  Congrats!

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jun 14, 2012)

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## plegdroid (Jun 14, 2012)

sort of sums up my working day.. 


cm9 cfx  4.0.4 nightlys


----------



## plegdroid (Jun 14, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Sent from my coffee pot.

Click to collapse



there's some evil parents about. 

can't fight human nature, you'd think he'd just be glad he's been looking at pictures of ladies.. 

cm9 cfx  4.0.4 nightlys


----------



## plegdroid (Jun 14, 2012)

m1l4droid said:


> Would you please not post thumbnails? Thank you.

Click to collapse



thumb nails? it's huge on tapa, take it your not getting the full image? 

cm9 cfx  4.0.4 nightlys





any better


----------



## plegdroid (Jun 14, 2012)

m1l4droid said:


> I've to click on it to enlarge, in browsers.

Click to collapse



I can see what you mean, I'll take on board and check the image sizes before posting  

cm9 cfx  4.0.4 nightlys


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jun 14, 2012)

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## Archer (Jun 14, 2012)

m1l4droid said:


> I've to click on it to enlarge, in browsers.

Click to collapse


----------



## Hayden18 (Jun 14, 2012)

Sent From My Sexy Xperia S


----------



## plegdroid (Jun 14, 2012)

Hayden18 said:


> Sent From My Sexy Xperia S

Click to collapse



my type of girl, Kylie Minogue on Monday, Dannie Minogue on Tuesday, you can see where iam going with this.... 

cm9 cfx  4.0.4 nightlys


----------



## Archer (Jun 14, 2012)

plegdroid said:


> my type of girl, *Kyle on Monday*, Dannie on Tuesday, you can see where iam going with this....

Click to collapse



QFT














Which one?


----------



## Sine. (Jun 14, 2012)

And a last one for borobone :


----------



## mrrick (Jun 14, 2012)

*signed


----------



## plegdroid (Jun 14, 2012)

Archer said:


> QFT
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



assuming your asking to which one she had to be for the one day? 
the young lady looks very appealing 

just re read what id wrote, should have stated, Kylie minogue, Dannie minogue (Ladies )  

cm9 cfx  4.0.4 nightlys


----------



## mrrick (Jun 14, 2012)

*signed


----------



## Archer (Jun 14, 2012)

plegdroid said:


> just re read what id wrote, should have stated, Kylie minogue, Dannie minogue (Ladies )

Click to collapse


----------



## plegdroid (Jun 14, 2012)

Archer said:


>

Click to collapse



oh yes
replaced with a more sutible picture




cm9 cfx  4.0.4 nightlys


----------



## John McClane (Jun 14, 2012)

There's no cheating on my Class!!


----------



## Hayden18 (Jun 14, 2012)

Some people have to much money....






Sent From My Sexy Xperia S


----------



## plegdroid (Jun 14, 2012)

Hayden18 said:


> Some people have to much money....
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



me won't, I work across the road from the Lamborghini show room in stockport Cheshire, way nice cars, but way out of my price range even if I sold both kidneys and other internal organ's still would not be able to buy, and that's even if they let me into the show room. 

cm9 cfx  4.0.4 nightlys


----------



## Hayden18 (Jun 14, 2012)

Sent From My Sexy Xperia S


----------



## Archer (Jun 14, 2012)

Another good one today...


----------



## tallyforeman (Jun 14, 2012)

!!!!!


----------



## Prawesome (Jun 14, 2012)

tallyforeman said:


> !!!!!

Click to collapse



Thats just gross....


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jun 14, 2012)

tallyforeman said:


> !!!!!

Click to collapse








Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## M_T_M (Jun 14, 2012)

tallyforeman said:


> !!!!!

Click to collapse



Pimple or boil? Err...nvm 

Pfft......haterz gonna hate


----------



## tallyforeman (Jun 14, 2012)

I mean for real... what if he has a big ole booger he needs to pick?


----------



## LordManhattan (Jun 14, 2012)

tallyforeman said:


> !!!!!

Click to collapse



His girlfriend?


----------



## 85gallon (Jun 14, 2012)

tallyforeman said:


> !!!!!

Click to collapse



Looks like somebody slammed his face repeatedly into a tackle box.


----------



## WedgeAnt (Jun 14, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Something for the ladies
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Do you know where this can be bought ? I've got a friend who loves it


----------



## plegdroid (Jun 14, 2012)

cm9 cfx  4.0.4 nightlys


----------



## husam666 (Jun 14, 2012)

tallyforeman said:


> !!!!!

Click to collapse





LordManhattan said:


> His girlfriend?

Click to collapse


----------



## plegdroid (Jun 14, 2012)

cm9 cfx  4.0.4 nightlys


----------



## 85gallon (Jun 14, 2012)

WedgeAnt said:


> Do you know where this can be bought ? I've got a friend who loves it

Click to collapse



Google ear wraps


----------



## conantroutman (Jun 14, 2012)

85gallon said:


>

Click to collapse



Quit rummaging through my rubbish....


----------



## husam666 (Jun 14, 2012)

conantroutman said:


> Quit rummaging through my rubbish....

Click to collapse



I thought you were a guy


----------



## Archer (Jun 14, 2012)

WedgeAnt said:


> Do you know where this can be bought ? I've got a friend who loves it

Click to collapse



http://bit.ly/LNj0fX


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jun 14, 2012)

WedgeAnt said:


> Do you know where this can be bought ? I've got a friend who loves it

Click to collapse



^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^

No clue, sorry 

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## vanessaem (Jun 14, 2012)

Archer said:


> http://bit.ly/LNj0fX

Click to collapse




It's amazing what you can find using that link.


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jun 14, 2012)

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## conantroutman (Jun 14, 2012)

husam666 said:


> I thought you were a guy

Click to collapse



And what do you think now? 

You don't wanna know about my downstairs mix up.  I've got a mangina....  I'M OLD GREG!! 






Sent From My Fingers To Your Face.....


----------



## Archer (Jun 14, 2012)

vanessaem said:


> It's amazing what you can find using that link.

Click to collapse



It's like having the whole internet at your fingertips!


----------



## mrrick (Jun 14, 2012)

*signed


----------



## husam666 (Jun 14, 2012)

conantroutman said:


> And what do you think now?
> 
> You don't wanna know about my downstairs mix up.  I've got a mangina....  I'M OLD GREG!!
> 
> ...

Click to collapse


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jun 14, 2012)

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## LordManhattan (Jun 14, 2012)




----------



## Archer (Jun 14, 2012)




----------



## Prawesome (Jun 14, 2012)

--DELETE--


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jun 14, 2012)

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## LordManhattan (Jun 14, 2012)

---------- Post added at 04:56 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:55 PM ----------


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jun 14, 2012)

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## Babydollll (Jun 14, 2012)

Sent from my HTC_Amaze_4G using xda premium


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jun 14, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Sent from my HTC_Amaze_4G using xda premium

Click to collapse








Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## plegdroid (Jun 14, 2012)

cm9 cfx  4.0.4 nightlys


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jun 14, 2012)

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## LordManhattan (Jun 14, 2012)

In your face mom and dad!


----------



## NotATreoFan (Jun 14, 2012)

LordManhattan said:


> In your face mom and dad!

Click to collapse



I didn't raise it, and I criticize the current generation all the time.


----------



## LordManhattan (Jun 14, 2012)

NotATreoFan said:


> I didn't raise it, and I criticize the current generation all the time.

Click to collapse



So do i!  Kids today... OMG..


----------



## Archer (Jun 14, 2012)

How the word pizza was invented...


----------



## dexter93 (Jun 14, 2012)

Archer said:


>

Click to collapse



Problem?

Sent from my Sensation XE with Beats Audio Z715e


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jun 14, 2012)

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## LordManhattan (Jun 14, 2012)

m1l4droid said:


>

Click to collapse



Looks a little like a tilt shift photo.

What's tilt shift? It makes everything look like it's fake and "toy-like", but it's not.


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jun 14, 2012)

m1l4droid said:


> ^^ you mean to tell me those are real? I call BS.

Click to collapse



They're real dude.

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## plegdroid (Jun 14, 2012)

m1l4droid said:


> ^^ you mean to tell me those are real? I call BS.

Click to collapse



pull the images up in zoom 

cm9 cfx  4.0.4 nightlys


----------



## 85gallon (Jun 14, 2012)

LordManhattan said:


> In your face mom and dad!

Click to collapse



Walk your ass through a gated neighborhood in Florida and we will see who is talking ****!!


----------



## LordManhattan (Jun 14, 2012)

m1l4droid said:


> ^^ you mean to tell me those are real? I call BS.

Click to collapse



They are 100% real. If you don't believe me (us) then just google "tilt shift".


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jun 14, 2012)

85gallon said:


> Walk your ass through a gated neighborhood in Florida and we will see who is talking ****!!

Click to collapse



Too soon?






Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## LordManhattan (Jun 14, 2012)

85gallon said:


> Walk your ass through a gated neighborhood in Florida and we will see who is talking ****!!

Click to collapse



Why? Is Zimmerman out on the streets again?  Y U TRY TO KILL ME?


----------



## dexter93 (Jun 14, 2012)

LordManhattan said:


> Looks a little like a tilt shift photo.
> 
> What's tilt shift? It makes everything look like it's fake and "toy-like", but it's not.

Click to collapse



Ehm, no. That's what tilt shift is. 

Also: accidental thanks


Sent from my Sensation XE with Beats Audio Z715e


----------



## LordManhattan (Jun 14, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> Ehm, no. That's what tilt shift is.
> 
> Also: accidental thanks
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



What?

I said that it looks like toys so people would see that it's real and not toys. That is all.


----------



## Babydollll (Jun 14, 2012)

Sent from my HTC_Amaze_4G using xda premium


----------



## John McClane (Jun 14, 2012)




----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jun 14, 2012)

Weeeeeeeeeeeee!






Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## John McClane (Jun 14, 2012)




----------



## plegdroid (Jun 14, 2012)

John McClane said:


>

Click to collapse








cm9 cfx  4.0.4 nightlys


----------



## dexter93 (Jun 14, 2012)

LordManhattan said:


> What?
> 
> I said that it looks like toys so people would see that it's real and not toys. That is all.

Click to collapse



Tilt shift doesn't make things look like toys. That's a result of editing irrelevant to tilt shift. Tilt shift has to do with selective focus caused by motion while taking the picture with a special lens.
http://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tilt–shift_photography

Sent from my Sensation XE with Beats Audio Z715e


----------



## John McClane (Jun 14, 2012)




----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jun 14, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> Tilt shift doesn't make things look like toys. That's a result of editing irrelevant to tilt shift. Tilt shift has to do with selective focus caused by motion while taking the picture with a special lens.
> http://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tilt–shift_photography
> 
> Sent from my Sensation XE with Beats Audio Z715e

Click to collapse








Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## LordManhattan (Jun 14, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> Tilt shift doesn't make things look like toys. That's a result of editing irrelevant to tilt shift. Tilt shift has to do with selective focus caused by motion while taking the picture with a special lens.
> http://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tilt–shift_photography
> 
> Sent from my Sensation XE with Beats Audio Z715e

Click to collapse



Yes, but the end product looks like toys no? Exactly.


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jun 14, 2012)

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## mrrick (Jun 14, 2012)

*signed


----------



## LordManhattan (Jun 14, 2012)

mrrick said:


> *signed

Click to collapse



I think i know what's going on here.. Remember this? (of course you do). _Crocopter_. Trust me.


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jun 14, 2012)

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## mrrick (Jun 14, 2012)

LordManhattan said:


> I think i know what's going on here.. Remember this? (of course you do). _Crocopter_. Trust me.

Click to collapse



 Holy hell..Crocs with blades would be a helluva evolutionary jump.. But awesome nonetheless. Maybe







*signed


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jun 14, 2012)

mrrick said:


> Holy hell..Crocs with blades would be a helluva evolutionary jump.. But awesome nonetheless. Maybe
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



She must work at the newspaper company and printed it early for herself 


Only logical explanation


----------



## plegdroid (Jun 14, 2012)




----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jun 14, 2012)

..


----------



## LordManhattan (Jun 14, 2012)

mrrick said:


> Holy hell..Crocs with blades would be a helluva evolutionary jump.. But awesome nonetheless. Maybe
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Is it yesterday already? I posted that earlier


----------



## mrrick (Jun 14, 2012)

LordManhattan said:


> Is it yesterday already? I posted that earlier

Click to collapse








*signed


----------



## plegdroid (Jun 14, 2012)

cm9 cfx  4.0.4 nightlys


----------



## mrrick (Jun 14, 2012)

*signed


----------



## husam666 (Jun 15, 2012)

---------- Post added at 02:02 AM ---------- Previous post was at 02:01 AM ----------


----------



## mrrick (Jun 15, 2012)

*signed


----------



## PortlandAmir (Jun 15, 2012)

Sent from my SGH-T989 using xda premium


----------



## mrrick (Jun 15, 2012)

*signed


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jun 15, 2012)

I was drunk the other night chatting with boborone and Jaszek when I made this.






Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## mrrick (Jun 15, 2012)

*signed


----------



## orb3000 (Jun 15, 2012)




----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jun 15, 2012)

This is for Milad.  

















































U mad bro?

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## jaszek (Jun 15, 2012)

---------- Post added at 11:40 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:39 PM ----------







---------- Post added at 11:41 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:40 PM ----------







---------- Post added at 11:42 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:41 PM ----------







---------- Post added at 11:47 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:42 PM ----------


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jun 15, 2012)

^^^^that last one ftw

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## jaszek (Jun 15, 2012)




----------



## boborone (Jun 15, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> This is for Milad.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



You






know


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jun 15, 2012)

So I got sick of gold, sue me!





Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## jaszek (Jun 15, 2012)

boborone said:


> You
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Bokeh, eh? Took this shot myself. It was an accident.


----------



## orb3000 (Jun 15, 2012)

Sounds familiar? lol 

Translation: 
W: Honey, remember we leave at 7pm.
M: ok
M: Time to get ready! 
W: Can´t you see I´m not ready yet???!!


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jun 15, 2012)

I posted this a couple months ago with no edit. It was deleted right away...here's the new version.






Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## Nutterpc (Jun 15, 2012)

---------- Post added at 06:03 AM ---------- Previous post was at 06:02 AM ----------


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jun 15, 2012)

Nutterpc said:


>

Click to collapse








Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## Nutterpc (Jun 15, 2012)




----------



## the_scotsman (Jun 15, 2012)




----------



## Nutterpc (Jun 15, 2012)




----------



## 85gallon (Jun 15, 2012)

Nutterpc said:


>

Click to collapse



​


----------



## Nutterpc (Jun 15, 2012)




----------



## 85gallon (Jun 15, 2012)

Oooops.  Bet someone got fired over this.  That is a half-billion dollar NOAA satellite.


----------



## Nutterpc (Jun 15, 2012)




----------



## boborone (Jun 15, 2012)

85gallon said:


> Oooops.  Bet someone got fired over this.  That is a half-billion dollar NOAA satellite.

Click to collapse



dayum

http://www.spaceref.com/news/viewpr.html?pid=15189


----------



## 85gallon (Jun 15, 2012)

Took 6 years to repair!  

http://www.space.com/6081-brink-broken-satellite-fixed-ready-fly.html


----------



## Nutterpc (Jun 15, 2012)

---------- Post added at 06:50 AM ---------- Previous post was at 06:46 AM ----------







---------- Post added at 06:50 AM ---------- Previous post was at 06:50 AM ----------







---------- Post added at 06:57 AM ---------- Previous post was at 06:50 AM ----------


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jun 15, 2012)

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## Nutterpc (Jun 15, 2012)

---------- Post added at 07:17 AM ---------- Previous post was at 07:08 AM ----------







---------- Post added at 07:24 AM ---------- Previous post was at 07:17 AM ----------







---------- Post added at 07:28 AM ---------- Previous post was at 07:24 AM ----------


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jun 15, 2012)

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## Nutterpc (Jun 15, 2012)

---------- Post added at 07:32 AM ---------- Previous post was at 07:31 AM ----------


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jun 15, 2012)

I thought I'd share this...its a post I made a little while ago in another thread.  

I just left my 6 year old daughter alone with my phone. When I gave it to her, it looked like this






And when I got it back,  it looked like this



































I love her.


Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## Archer (Jun 15, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> I thought I'd share this...its a post I made a little while ago in another thread.
> 
> I just left my 6 year old daughter alone with my phone. When I gave it to her, it looked like this
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



She's a cute kid, and I have to say that she ftfy


----------



## X8invisible (Jun 15, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> I thought I'd share this...its a post I made a little while ago in another thread.
> 
> I just left my 6 year old daughter alone with my phone. When I gave it to her, it looked like this
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Awwwwww sooo sweet
Here is my sis:


Sent from my heart using Xperia X8


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jun 15, 2012)

Archer said:


> She's a cute kid, and I have to say that she ftfy

Click to collapse



Maybe this belongs in the Confession thread, but I hate those comics.  






And seriously, you like that rainbow **** better?

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## Archer (Jun 15, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Maybe this belongs in the Confession thread, but I hate those comics.

Click to collapse


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jun 15, 2012)

Archer said:


>

Click to collapse








Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## Hayden18 (Jun 15, 2012)

Hello Ladies





Sent From My Sexy Xperia S


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jun 15, 2012)

m1l4droid said:


> Agreed.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 01:08 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:06 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse








Failing, non stop.

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## Hayden18 (Jun 15, 2012)

Sent From My Sexy Xperia S


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jun 15, 2012)

m1l4droid said:


> Accidental thank.
> 
> I removed the image, to prevent my post from becoming huge,
> 
> So, you are failing here... and elsewhere.... and in life.

Click to collapse



I made a post for you earlier.... more mind bending nonsense....

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jun 15, 2012)

m1l4droid said:


> Ya... I've already seen those... during the creation of universe.

Click to collapse



You're a tilt-shift pro now, I apologize.  All there is to know in 12 hours. You're good.

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## plegdroid (Jun 15, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> I thought I'd share this...its a post I made a little while ago in another thread.
> 
> I just left my 6 year old daughter alone with my phone. When I gave it to her, it looked like this
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



for a six year old, that's still not a bad job!  you could have ended up with Dora as your wallpaper 

cm9 cfx  4.0.4 nightlys
here's my princess,


----------



## Hayden18 (Jun 15, 2012)

Sent From My Sexy Xperia S


----------



## mrrick (Jun 15, 2012)

*signed


----------



## LordManhattan (Jun 15, 2012)




----------



## mrrick (Jun 15, 2012)

*signed


----------



## X8invisible (Jun 15, 2012)

plegdroid said:


> for a six year old, that's still not a bad job!  you could have ended up with Dora as your wallpaper
> 
> cm9 cfx  4.0.4 nightlys
> here's my princess,

Click to collapse



Dora LOL that's pure evil

Sent from my heart using Xperia X8


----------



## mrrick (Jun 15, 2012)

*signed


----------



## Prawesome (Jun 15, 2012)

You guys are 9-gag looters -_-


----------



## jaszek (Jun 15, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> I thought I'd share this...its a post I made a little while ago in another thread.
> 
> I just left my 6 year old daughter alone with my phone. When I gave it to her, it looked like this
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



It looks better after she was done with it.


----------



## Hayden18 (Jun 15, 2012)

Prawesome said:


> You guys are 9-gag looters -_-

Click to collapse








Sent From My Sexy Xperia S


----------



## Prawesome (Jun 15, 2012)

Meanwhile... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




---------- Post added at 05:28 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:26 PM ----------




Hayden18 said:


> Sent From My Sexy Xperia S

Click to collapse



And you want to have sex with your Xperia?


----------



## mendoozer666 (Jun 15, 2012)

My Chihuahua had puppies last week. Heres pic of them. Funny thing, she was spayed at the animal shelter, and my vet told me she was just fat. Six weeks later she popped out these guys. How strange, but so adorable.

Sent from my M865 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## Hayden18 (Jun 15, 2012)

Prawesome said:


> Meanwhile...
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



My signature doesn't say that :/

Sent From My Sexy Xperia S


----------



## Prawesome (Jun 15, 2012)

Hayden18 said:


> My signature doesn't say that :/
> 
> Sent From My Sexy Xperia S

Click to collapse



Ok


----------



## jaszek (Jun 15, 2012)

---------- Post added at 10:34 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:33 AM ----------







---------- Post added at 10:40 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:34 AM ----------


----------



## jaszek (Jun 15, 2012)

m1l4droid said:


> Stop quoting large pictures! You know how long does it take to scroll?!

Click to collapse



Get a better mouse.


----------



## M_T_M (Jun 15, 2012)

m1l4droid said:


> Stop quoting large pictures! You know how long does it take to scroll?!

Click to collapse



Or just quit whining about it 

Pfft......haterz gonna hate


----------



## mrrick (Jun 15, 2012)

*signed


----------



## dodikono (Jun 15, 2012)




----------



## vanessaem (Jun 15, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> I thought I'd share this...its a post I made a little while ago in another thread.
> 
> I just left my 6 year old daughter alone with my phone. When I gave it to her, it looked like this
> 
> ...

Click to collapse




Your daughter is quite talented and those screens look better than many I've seen on here.


----------



## mrrick (Jun 15, 2012)

*signed


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jun 15, 2012)

vanessaem said:


> Your daughter is quite talented and those screens look better than many I've seen on here.

Click to collapse



Thanks!  I have to say, since she eliminated one home screen, I'm actually liking it.  

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jun 15, 2012)

Meanwhile, in Russia







Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## mrrick (Jun 15, 2012)

*signed


----------



## husam666 (Jun 15, 2012)




----------



## 85gallon (Jun 15, 2012)

m1l4droid said:


> I'm on a tablet... -_-

Click to collapse



Even easier.


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jun 15, 2012)

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## mrrick (Jun 15, 2012)

*signed


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jun 15, 2012)

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## mrrick (Jun 15, 2012)

Mine didn't come out right 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*signed


----------



## 85gallon (Jun 15, 2012)

mrrick said:


> Mine didn't come out right
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



 You have both of them wearing ****ing turbans.


----------



## plegdroid (Jun 15, 2012)

m1l4droid said:


>

Click to collapse



who's that an image of?  B)

cm9 cfx  4.0.4 nightlys


----------



## 85gallon (Jun 15, 2012)

plegdroid said:


> who's that an image of?  B)
> 
> cm9 cfx  4.0.4 nightlys

Click to collapse



 We do not end our sentences in prepositions.


----------



## plegdroid (Jun 15, 2012)

mrrick said:


> Mine didn't come out right
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



you've started something in our house with this, me Mrs has raided me wallet and is now seeing what can be done with a, 5 a 10 and a 20 , just hope I get it back   

cm9 cfx  4.0.4 nightlys


----------



## plegdroid (Jun 15, 2012)

85gallon said:


> We do not end our sentences in prepositions.

Click to collapse



it's Mancunian 

cm9 cfx  4.0.4 nightlys


----------



## plegdroid (Jun 15, 2012)

m1l4droid said:


> Scarlett Johansson.
> 
> 
> And wtf.....

Click to collapse



she looks nice there , thanks. 

cm9 cfx  4.0.4 nightlys


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jun 15, 2012)

Behind a frozen waterfall






Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## plegdroid (Jun 15, 2012)

m1l4droid said:


> You're welcome , she looks good, iykwim.

Click to collapse





cm9 cfx  4.0.4 nightlys


----------



## plegdroid (Jun 15, 2012)

cm9 cfx  4.0.4 nightlys


----------



## orb3000 (Jun 15, 2012)

happy b-day .gif!


----------



## plegdroid (Jun 15, 2012)

yay 



cm9 cfx  4.0.4 nightlys


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jun 15, 2012)

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## Babydollll (Jun 15, 2012)

plegdroid said:


> you've started something in our house with this, me Mrs has raided me wallet and is now seeing what can be done with a, 5 a 10 and a 20 , just hope I get it back
> 
> cm9 cfx  4.0.4 nightlys

Click to collapse



That money is GONE my friend. 
Say bye bye

Sent from my HTC One X using xda premium


----------



## husam666 (Jun 15, 2012)




----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jun 15, 2012)

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## plegdroid (Jun 15, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> That money is GONE my friend.
> Say bye bye
> 
> Sent from my HTC One X using xda premium

Click to collapse







cm9 cfx  4.0.4 nightlys


----------



## plegdroid (Jun 15, 2012)

or little jockey, big whip.... 

cm9 cfx  4.0.4 nightlys


----------



## husam666 (Jun 15, 2012)

posts* too lazy to make a new one


----------



## M_T_M (Jun 15, 2012)

husam666 said:


> posts* too lazy to make a new one

Click to collapse



Wants to be funny about getting more thanks....

posts a major typo FAIL!!


----------



## Babydollll (Jun 15, 2012)

---------- Post added at 05:00 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:02 PM ----------

[/COLOR]http://youtu.be/7TLZesSzsSM


----------



## husam666 (Jun 15, 2012)

M_T_M said:


> Wants to be funny about getting more thanks....
> 
> posts a major typo FAIL!!

Click to collapse



which is corrected below -_-


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jun 15, 2012)

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## ArmorD (Jun 15, 2012)

M_T_M said:


> Wants to be funny about getting more thanks....
> 
> posts a major typo FAIL!!

Click to collapse



You're cruel!


----------



## mrrick (Jun 15, 2012)

*signed


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jun 15, 2012)

^^^^^^
Must have gone to the same school as these kids





Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## M_T_M (Jun 15, 2012)

ArmorD said:


> You're cruel!

Click to collapse





Pfft......haterz gonna hate


----------



## NotATreoFan (Jun 15, 2012)

Some parts of New Jersey are good looking.

--------------------
Sent from the United States and my DROID Charge using Verizon's fast LTE network.


----------



## vanessaem (Jun 15, 2012)

NotATreoFan said:


> Some parts of New Jersey are good looking.
> 
> --------------------
> Sent from the United States and my DROID Charge using Verizon's fast LTE network.

Click to collapse




But you have to be on highway to see it?


----------



## xaccers (Jun 15, 2012)

NotATreoFan said:


> Some parts of New Jersey are good looking.
> 
> --------------------
> Sent from the United States and my DROID Charge using Verizon's fast LTE network.

Click to collapse



Is that the road out of New Jersey?


----------



## mrrick (Jun 15, 2012)

Childhood
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*signed


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jun 16, 2012)

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## mrrick (Jun 16, 2012)

Beautiful weld
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*signed


----------



## LordManhattan (Jun 16, 2012)

NotATreoFan said:


> Some parts of New Jersey are good looking.
> 
> --------------------
> Sent from the United States and my DROID Charge using Verizon's fast LTE network.

Click to collapse



Best joke ever.


----------



## mrrick (Jun 16, 2012)

*signed


----------



## LordManhattan (Jun 16, 2012)

mrrick said:


> *signed

Click to collapse



Karma.


----------



## Clark Joseph Kent (Jun 16, 2012)




----------



## LordManhattan (Jun 16, 2012)

Thumbnails.


----------



## mrrick (Jun 16, 2012)

*signed


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jun 16, 2012)

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## husam666 (Jun 16, 2012)




----------



## mrrick (Jun 16, 2012)

Hmm.. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*signed


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jun 16, 2012)

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## husam666 (Jun 16, 2012)




----------



## PortlandAmir (Jun 16, 2012)




----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jun 16, 2012)

Epic sandcastle is epic.






Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## Babydollll (Jun 16, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Epic sandcastle is epic.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Epic indeed

Sent from my HTC One X using xda premium


----------



## husam666 (Jun 16, 2012)




----------



## mrrick (Jun 16, 2012)

*signed


----------



## mrrick (Jun 16, 2012)

*signed


----------



## PortlandAmir (Jun 16, 2012)

mrrick said:


> *signed

Click to collapse



wow... but get this...


----------



## boborone (Jun 16, 2012)

NotATreoFan said:


> Some parts of New Jersey are good looking.
> 
> --------------------
> Sent from the United States and my DROID Charge using Verizon's fast LTE network.

Click to collapse



Garden State Parkway or Atlantic City Expressway?


----------



## watt9493 (Jun 16, 2012)

boborone said:


> Garden State Parkway or Atlantic City Expressway?

Click to collapse



And the not guidoey womens

Respect existence or
Expect resistance


----------



## mrrick (Jun 16, 2012)

Security diy 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





*signed


----------



## themacman1000 (Jun 16, 2012)

mrrick said:


> Hmm..
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



If it works...


----------



## M_T_M (Jun 16, 2012)

husam666 said:


>

Click to collapse





Sent from my Xoom using xda premium


----------



## StormMcCloud (Jun 16, 2012)




----------



## torikorocks (Jun 16, 2012)

Sent from my DROID RAZR using xda premium


----------



## Nezys (Jun 16, 2012)

Italian supporters or who saw Spain-Italy last Sunday can understand..






Inviato dal mio GT-I9000 con Tapatalk 2


----------



## mrrick (Jun 16, 2012)

*signed


----------



## Hayden18 (Jun 16, 2012)

Sent From My Sexy Xperia S


----------



## NotATreoFan (Jun 16, 2012)

boborone said:


> Garden State Parkway or Atlantic City Expressway?

Click to collapse



I-295 through Burlington County. 

--------------------
Sent from the United States and my DROID Charge using Verizon's fast LTE network.


----------



## mrrick (Jun 16, 2012)

*signed


----------



## plegdroid (Jun 16, 2012)

torikorocks said:


> Sent from my DROID RAZR using xda premium

Click to collapse



I see the above picture and think of. 



an Oriental Rick James.


----------



## Sine. (Jun 16, 2012)




----------



## LordManhattan (Jun 16, 2012)




----------



## mrrick (Jun 16, 2012)

*signed


----------



## Sine. (Jun 16, 2012)




----------



## Prawesome (Jun 16, 2012)




----------



## Hayden18 (Jun 16, 2012)

Sent From My Sexy Xperia S


----------



## Prawesome (Jun 16, 2012)




----------



## PortlandAmir (Jun 16, 2012)

Sent from my SGH-T989 using xda premium


----------



## SteveG12543 (Jun 16, 2012)

PortlandAmir said:


> View attachment 1134252
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T989 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Maybe that's why sex is so infrequent for me? 

Sent from my ADR6425LVW using XDA Premium.


----------



## conantroutman (Jun 16, 2012)

SteveG12543 said:


> Maybe that's why sex is so infrequent for me?
> 
> Sent from my ADR6425LVW using XDA Premium.

Click to collapse



Surely you can update your phone with one hand and still have the other free....... 

Trolololololol.... 
Ba Dum Tshhh.... 
Awwwww Yeahhhhhhhh..... 



Sent From My Fingers To Your Face.....


----------



## Sine. (Jun 16, 2012)

SteveG12543 said:


> Maybe that's why sex is so infrequent for me?
> 
> Sent from my ADR6425LVW using XDA Premium.

Click to collapse


----------



## Babydollll (Jun 16, 2012)

Sent from my HTC_Amaze_4G using xda premium


----------



## Sine. (Jun 16, 2012)

The Stone Mirror, Antalya, Turkey


----------



## SteveG12543 (Jun 16, 2012)

m1l4droid said:


> Infrequent? Lol. It's non-existent for me!

Click to collapse



Me too basically lol...

Mmm, look at this pile of awesomeness I pulled off/out of my computers heatsink lol.






Sent from my ADR6425LVW using XDA Premium.


----------



## themacman1000 (Jun 16, 2012)

SteveG12543 said:


> Me too basically lol...
> 
> Mmm, look at this pile of awesomeness I pulled off/out of my computers heatsink lol.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Dude, that ain't anything. I just cleaned mine (which sits on the floor in a dusty attic) for the first time in 5 months. I'm surprised all the fans hadn't stopped. 

Sent from my HTC Intruder


----------



## PortlandAmir (Jun 16, 2012)

I pulled a dead rat out once

Sent from my SGH-T989 using xda premium


----------



## SteveG12543 (Jun 16, 2012)

m1l4droid said:


> Haha noob. Mine is probably a lot more. Haven't cleaned it in month.

Click to collapse









themacman1000 said:


> Dude, that ain't anything. I just cleaned mine (which sits on the floor in a dusty attic) for the first time in 5 months. I'm surprised all the fans hadn't stopped.
> 
> Sent from my HTC Intruder

Click to collapse



This is the first time I've cleaned mine since I got it from my buddy back in November, and I don't even know when the last time he cleaned it was lol. CPU got up to 191°F before I cleaned it 

Sent from my ADR6425LVW using XDA Premium.


----------



## xaccers (Jun 16, 2012)

PortlandAmir said:


> I pulled a dead rat out once
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T989 using xda premium

Click to collapse



I heard of someone finding a severed finger in a desktop case back in the early 90s.
It was a desktop case, where the top/sides lift up like a car bonnet. The engineer who lost the finger lifted the monitor onto a filing cabinet next to the desk rather than unplug it all, the monitor fell back onto the PC which closed slicing the finger off, which then couldn't be found as no one thought to look in the case!


----------



## MissionImprobable (Jun 16, 2012)

My friend used to clean and pack XBoxes to send back for repair @ GameStop. Said roaches were the norm, though he has found worse.


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jun 16, 2012)

SteveG12543 said:


> Me too basically lol...
> 
> Mmm, look at this pile of awesomeness I pulled off/out of my computers heatsink lol.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Oh my!  That makes me cringe!

My PC looks like an operating room haha

Sent from my SGH-I777 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## mrrick (Jun 16, 2012)

*signed


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jun 16, 2012)

^^^^^
Wow!!

Sent from my SGH-I777 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## husam666 (Jun 16, 2012)




----------



## trell959 (Jun 16, 2012)

Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium


----------



## mrrick (Jun 16, 2012)

Husam, that wheel is pretty sweet. 







*signed


----------



## conantroutman (Jun 16, 2012)

Seems the werthers original guy is a meme..... 






MIND = BLOWN


----------



## mrrick (Jun 16, 2012)

*signed


----------



## husam666 (Jun 16, 2012)

mrrick said:


> Husam, that wheel is pretty sweet.
> 
> 
> 
> *signed

Click to collapse



it's called Geneva drive


----------



## xaccers (Jun 16, 2012)

mrrick said:


> Husam, that wheel is pretty sweet.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



They're still gross, but then I do have a phobia of them (plasters, not Asians)


----------



## KidCarter93 (Jun 16, 2012)

Sent from Sony Xperia S using XDA Premium
Join my threads here and here


----------



## mrrick (Jun 16, 2012)

*signed


----------



## vanessaem (Jun 16, 2012)




----------



## mrrick (Jun 17, 2012)

*signed


----------



## conantroutman (Jun 17, 2012)

mrrick said:


> *signed

Click to collapse



Erma gerd, sometimes a thanks is just not enough......... 

That's awesome.


----------



## jaszek (Jun 17, 2012)

Just chillin at work. GoDaddy ring card girls just danced. Lol



Sent from my HTC Vision using XDA


----------



## mrrick (Jun 17, 2012)

*signed


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jun 17, 2012)

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## husam666 (Jun 17, 2012)

apple





---------- Post added at 05:33 AM ---------- Previous post was at 05:12 AM ----------


----------



## PortlandAmir (Jun 17, 2012)

ALLAH SNACKBAR?! 

Sent from my SGH-T989 using xda premium


----------



## Pancakes_Gio (Jun 17, 2012)

PortlandAmir said:


> ALLAH SNACKBAR?!
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T989 using xda premium

Click to collapse



wtf r u talking about??

"Reality Hits You Hard, Bro"


----------



## PortlandAmir (Jun 17, 2012)

Pancakes_Gio said:


> wtf r u talking about??
> 
> "Reality Hits You Hard, Bro"

Click to collapse



I'm talking about the last picture in the post I was referring to. It says Allah akbar, which in English means "god is great"

Well I think snacks are effing delicious, so... 
ALLAH SNACKBAR! 

Sent from my SGH-T989 using xda premium


----------



## husam666 (Jun 17, 2012)

PortlandAmir said:


> I'm talking about the last picture in the post I was referring to. It says Allah akbar, which in English means "god is great"
> 
> Well I think snacks are effing delicious, so...
> ALLAH SNACKBAR!
> ...

Click to collapse



made my day

Sent from the brick


----------



## Babydollll (Jun 17, 2012)

Sent from my HTC_Amaze_4G using xda premium


----------



## veeman (Jun 17, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> OK, not only are there 2 threads started by KidCarter that are some kind of word/letter association game, I'm more curious about the numbers...
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



My game is better 




         JK 
    


Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## KidCarter93 (Jun 17, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> OK, not only are there 2 threads started by KidCarter that are some kind of word/letter association game, I'm more curious about the numbers...
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Only just seen this courtesy of veeman 
I haven't got a clue how the views were showing that, but on the plus side, it's a good thread 

Sent from Sony Xperia S using XDA Premium
Join my threads here and here


----------



## mrrick (Jun 17, 2012)

*signed


----------



## PortlandAmir (Jun 17, 2012)

mrrick said:


> *signed

Click to collapse



That's either the most brilliant thing to play on while drunk, or that's a super wtf worthy picture. 

Sent from my SGH-T989 using xda premium


----------



## KidCarter93 (Jun 17, 2012)

Sent from Sony Xperia S using XDA Premium
Join my threads here and here


----------



## vanessaem (Jun 17, 2012)




----------



## mrrick (Jun 17, 2012)

Happy fathers Day guys
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





*signed


----------



## X8invisible (Jun 17, 2012)

mrrick said:


> *signed

Click to collapse



How did you stole the pic of my fridge?

Sent from my E400 using xda premium


----------



## conantroutman (Jun 17, 2012)

And this is why I won't be eating calamari EVER again......


----------



## Sine. (Jun 17, 2012)

conantroutman said:


> And this is why I won't be eating calamari EVER again......
> http://i455.photobucket.com/albums/qq273/conantroutman13/squid.png

Click to collapse


----------



## Archer (Jun 17, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> Only just seen this courtesy of veeman
> I haven't got a clue how the views were showing that, but on the plus side, it's a good thread
> 
> Sent from Sony Xperia S using XDA Premium
> Join my threads here and here

Click to collapse



The view count isn't a literal count. It's the number of members that have viewed it


----------



## 85gallon (Jun 17, 2012)




----------



## vanessaem (Jun 17, 2012)




----------



## PortlandAmir (Jun 17, 2012)

vanessaem said:


>

Click to collapse



The irony of this newsclip is... Ironic... 

Sent from my SGH-T989 using xda premium


----------



## mrrick (Jun 17, 2012)

*signed


----------



## PortlandAmir (Jun 17, 2012)




----------



## Sine. (Jun 17, 2012)




----------



## PortlandAmir (Jun 17, 2012)




----------



## mrrick (Jun 17, 2012)

*signed


----------



## husam666 (Jun 17, 2012)




----------



## PortlandAmir (Jun 17, 2012)




----------



## KennyJoe69 (Jun 17, 2012)

mrrick said:


> *signed

Click to collapse



Had an ex that thought it would be neat to teach my dog that trick.  I told her that was probably not a good idea for her first tome meeting him.  She ignored me and almost got bit....stupid b!*%h!

Sent from my ADR6400L using XDA


----------



## mrrick (Jun 17, 2012)

*signed


----------



## PortlandAmir (Jun 17, 2012)

---------- Post added at 12:54 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:27 PM ----------


----------



## Hayden18 (Jun 17, 2012)

Sent From My Sexy Xperia S


----------



## AndyFox2011 (Jun 17, 2012)

Sent from my GT-S5570 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## orb3000 (Jun 17, 2012)




----------



## mrrick (Jun 17, 2012)

*signed


----------



## mrrick (Jun 18, 2012)

Haha awesome
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*signed


----------



## vanessaem (Jun 18, 2012)

mrrick said:


> Haha awesome
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse




I can imagine someone trying to walk on or down this when they're drunk...lol.


----------



## LordManhattan (Jun 18, 2012)

orb3000 said:


>

Click to collapse



I can't see Norway, Sweden or Denmark there (Yes!). But where's the Titanic, aka USA?


----------



## xaccers (Jun 18, 2012)

LordManhattan said:


> I can't see Norway, Sweden or Denmark there (Yes!). But where's the Titanic, aka USA?

Click to collapse



USA isn't in the Euro zone, hence why Britain isn't there either


----------



## LordManhattan (Jun 18, 2012)

xaccers said:


> USA isn't in the Euro zone, hence why Britain isn't there either

Click to collapse



Damn, you're right. 1 point for you sir.


----------



## MissionImprobable (Jun 18, 2012)

Hayden18 said:


> Sent From My Sexy Xperia S

Click to collapse



Impossible =p


----------



## xaccers (Jun 18, 2012)

LordManhattan said:


> Damn, you're right. 1 point for you sir.

Click to collapse



Thank you. I will wait two weeks then use that point to buy all of Greece and half of Spain


----------



## LordManhattan (Jun 18, 2012)

xaccers said:


> Thank you. I will wait two weeks then use that point to buy all of Greece and half of Spain

Click to collapse



Two weeks? No need to. You can get it for 1 point tomorrow. I know a guy. Meet me in the alley tomorrow at 17:00. Wear a trench coat and a hat. This is serious business.


----------



## MissionImprobable (Jun 18, 2012)

I like Lebron and his peeps but that's funny


----------



## mrrick (Jun 18, 2012)

*signed


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jun 18, 2012)

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## mrrick (Jun 18, 2012)

*signed


----------



## KidCarter93 (Jun 18, 2012)

I've seen this one around on Facebook a few times today so I thought I'd share it  This guy is a true king. He proved her wrong.





Sent from Sony Xperia S using XDA Premium
Join my threads here and here


----------



## mrrick (Jun 18, 2012)

*signed


----------



## 85gallon (Jun 18, 2012)

xaccers said:


> USA isn't in the Euro zone, hence why Britain isn't there either

Click to collapse



You also forgot the fact that the RMS Titanic was operated by a British company.


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jun 18, 2012)

85gallon said:


> You also forgot the fact that the RMS Titanic was operated by a British company.

Click to collapse



And built in Ireland, no?

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## 85gallon (Jun 18, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> And built in Ireland, no?
> 
> Sent from my coffee pot.

Click to collapse



I guess that is what it is called.  It is that little island off the west coast of England!


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jun 18, 2012)

85gallon said:


> I guess that is what it is called.  It is that little island off the west coast of England!

Click to collapse








Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## MissionImprobable (Jun 18, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> I've seen this one around on Facebook a few times today so I thought I'd share it  This guy is a true king. He proved her wrong.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse


http://archive.installgentoo.net/k/thread/11942603


----------



## jaszek (Jun 18, 2012)

Mods are asleep, post spiders.


----------



## 85gallon (Jun 18, 2012)

jaszek said:


> Mods are asleep, post spiders.

Click to collapse



Or popping zits!


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jun 18, 2012)

jaszek said:


> Mods are asleep, post spiders.

Click to collapse








Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## torikorocks (Jun 18, 2012)

jaszek said:


> Mods are asleep, post spiders.

Click to collapse





Sent from my DROID RAZR using xda premium


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jun 18, 2012)

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## Aust S5 (Jun 18, 2012)

Spider bit my dog yesterday, caused allergic reaction and inflection 

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jun 18, 2012)

Aust S5 said:


> Spider bit my dog yesterday, caused allergic reaction and inflection
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Good thing you took time to snap a pic instead of rushing him to a vet.

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## leo321 (Jun 18, 2012)

Aust S5 said:


> Spider bit my dog yesterday, caused allergic reaction and inflection
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



I'm not sure what inflection is but I sure hope its not some deadly canine disease like Parvo.

Sent from my Nexus S using Tapatalk


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jun 18, 2012)

Just got done "perfecting" (via phone app) Conantroutman's first movie poster.  Epic.






Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## conantroutman (Jun 18, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Just got done "perfecting" (via phone app) Conantroutman's first movie poster.  Epic.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



BWAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA 

That's too awesome and will be going into my sig when I get to a pc. 

Sent From My Fingers To Your Face.....


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jun 18, 2012)

conantroutman said:


> BWAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA
> 
> That's too awesome and will be going into my sig when I get to a pc.
> 
> Sent From My Fingers To Your Face.....

Click to collapse



You're welcome. 

I truly am proud of the crudity of my work.

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Jun 18, 2012)




----------



## AndyFox2011 (Jun 18, 2012)

Sent from my GT-S5570 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## K.A. (Jun 18, 2012)

---------- Post added at 10:30 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:29 AM ----------







---------- Post added at 10:32 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:30 AM ----------


----------



## Aust S5 (Jun 18, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Good thing you took time to snap a pic instead of rushing him to a vet.
> 
> Sent from my coffee pot.

Click to collapse



For the record, the photo is after we came back from the vet. I have my priorities sorted thank you

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Archer (Jun 18, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Good thing you took time to snap a pic instead of rushing him to a vet.

Click to collapse





Aust S5 said:


> For the record, the photo is after we came back from the vet. I have my priorities sorted thank you

Click to collapse



You can clearly see it's been shaved to inspect the wound.  You got trolled!


----------



## Aust S5 (Jun 18, 2012)

Yep well aware of the trolling, still wanted to clarify. Some people may not know or have animals.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## xaccers (Jun 18, 2012)

LordManhattan said:


> Two weeks? No need to. You can get it for 1 point tomorrow. I know a guy. Meet me in the alley tomorrow at 17:00. Wear a trench coat and a hat. This is serious business.

Click to collapse



Woah woah woah! I know all about you Vikings with the raping and the pillaging and the sacking, you sound like a kinky lot!


----------



## Sine. (Jun 18, 2012)




----------



## John McClane (Jun 18, 2012)




----------



## Sine. (Jun 18, 2012)

m1l4droid said:


> Facebook is widely used by Iranians, but since it is blocked, we have to use proxy so it doesn't show in diagrams.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus S with CyanogenMod 9

Click to collapse



Learned today that 1/4 of you use VPN, it's a lot! (Although I could understand why)
http://torrentfreak.com/how-long-before-vpns-become-illegal-120615/


----------



## veeman (Jun 18, 2012)

LordManhattan said:


> I can't see Norway, Sweden or Denmark there (Yes!). But where's the Titanic, aka USA?

Click to collapse



It already hit an iceberg in 2008.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## John McClane (Jun 18, 2012)




----------



## mrrogers1 (Jun 18, 2012)

m1l4droid said:


> Bah dum tsss....
> 
> Sent from my Nexus S with CyanogenMod 9

Click to collapse





Sent from my EVO using xda premium


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jun 18, 2012)

Archer said:


> You can clearly see it's been shaved to inspect the wound.  You got trolled!

Click to collapse



Instead of waiting for me to respond....good lookin  out Archer.




Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## John McClane (Jun 18, 2012)




----------



## orb3000 (Jun 18, 2012)




----------



## 85gallon (Jun 18, 2012)




----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jun 18, 2012)

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## Sine. (Jun 18, 2012)

m1l4droid said:


> *Mod edit:* picwithswearing.jpg

Click to collapse



Edited :


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jun 18, 2012)

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## Juls317 (Jun 18, 2012)

Bonus point for naming who im with in this picture 

Sent from my SGH-T959V using xda premium


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jun 18, 2012)

Juls317 said:


> Bonus point for naming who im with in this picture View attachment 1138579
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T959V using xda premium

Click to collapse



Waldo?

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## MissionImprobable (Jun 18, 2012)

Juls317 said:


> Bonus point for naming who im with in this picture View attachment 1138579
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T959V using xda premium

Click to collapse



A fellow loser cause you're both in an Apple store.

*ba dum tss*


Edit: not to be mean but there are what, six people in the photo and three are wearing hipster glasses. Gotta love it.


----------



## orb3000 (Jun 18, 2012)




----------



## Juls317 (Jun 18, 2012)

MissionImprobable said:


> A fellow loser cause you're both in an Apple store.
> 
> *ba dum tss*
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



First off my glasses weren't meant to be hipster, I just like he Clark Kent look. Second, so what if I use an apple laptop, people need to start accepting that they can make a quality product (im completely pro- Android by the way). And your answer was incorrect

Sent from my SGH-T959V using xda premium


----------



## M_T_M (Jun 18, 2012)

Juls317 said:


> Bonus point for naming who im with in this picture View attachment 1138579
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T959V using xda premium

Click to collapse



Are you the Asian lady with teh ICrap or the bald guy without it?


----------



## veeman (Jun 18, 2012)

Juls317 said:


> Bonus point for naming who im with in this picture View attachment 1138579
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T959V using xda premium

Click to collapse



Donald Trump

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## nespid (Jun 18, 2012)

Bonus point if it's Rodney King. 

Rooted at&t 1x


----------



## John McClane (Jun 18, 2012)




----------



## Juls317 (Jun 18, 2012)

M_T_M said:


> Are you the Asian lady with teh ICrap or the bald guy without it?

Click to collapse



Im actually the guy in the glasses.... (im assuming you weren't being sarcastic) 

Sent from my SGH-T959V using xda premium


----------



## Juls317 (Jun 18, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Sent from my coffee pot.

Click to collapse



Do you have individual copies of the images by chance? 

Sent from my SGH-T959V using xda premium


----------



## John McClane (Jun 18, 2012)




----------



## Archer (Jun 18, 2012)

Juls317 said:


> Do you have individual copies of the images by chance?
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T959V using xda premium

Click to collapse



I don't think he made that himself 

Copy, paste, crop, Google image search  

Sent from my GT-P7510 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## M_T_M (Jun 18, 2012)

Juls317 said:


> Im actually the guy in the glasses.... (im assuming you weren't being sarcastic)
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T959V using xda premium

Click to collapse



So, who's teh bald one then?


----------



## xaccers (Jun 18, 2012)

Juls317 said:


> Second, so what if I use an apple laptop, people need to start accepting that they can make a quality product

Click to collapse



We will, as soon as they start making quality products 




*sent from a heavy, slow, clunky, featureless ipad3 forced on me by work and by jingo does it suck big time.


----------



## John McClane (Jun 18, 2012)

Microsoft Fail. Lol


----------



## Archer (Jun 18, 2012)

m1l4droid said:


> Mr. Clown and friends..

Click to collapse



I thank you in advance for tonight's nightmares. 

Sent from my GT-P7510 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jun 18, 2012)

Archer said:


> I don't think he made that himself
> 
> Copy, paste, crop, Google image search
> 
> Sent from my GT-P7510 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



^this


This is the only one I can take credit for making....





Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## John McClane (Jun 18, 2012)




----------



## 85gallon (Jun 18, 2012)

Juls317 said:


> Bonus point for naming who im with in this picture View attachment 1138579
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T959V using xda premium

Click to collapse



Boy, Vin Diesel is a lot shorter than I thought.  And his career has sunk lower than it was(and it was pretty low) if he's paid to pose for pictures with customers in an apple store!


----------



## plegdroid (Jun 18, 2012)

cm9 cfx  4.0.4 nightlys


----------



## John McClane (Jun 18, 2012)




----------



## FilePermissions (Jun 18, 2012)

Juls317 said:


> Bonus point for naming who im with in this picture View attachment 1138579
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T959V using xda premium

Click to collapse



Judging by the shirt... "a guy from star trek."-Trekkie $#!%

Sent from the steering stem of my Yamaha R6!!!


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jun 18, 2012)

We've all been there.




Fffffuuuuuuuuuuuuuu!!!!!

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## Juls317 (Jun 18, 2012)

Archer said:


> I don't think he made that himself
> 
> Copy, paste, crop, Google image search
> 
> Sent from my GT-P7510 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



I figured as much but you never know 







xaccers said:


> We will, as soon as they start making quality products
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse




I quite enjoy my MBP, sorry my opinion doesn't conform to the entirety of other xda users






FilePermissions said:


> Judging by the shirt... "a guy from star trek."-Trekkie $#!%
> 
> Sent from the steering stem of my Yamaha R6!!!

Click to collapse



..... 

Sent from my SGH-T959V using xda premium


----------



## John McClane (Jun 18, 2012)




----------



## veeman (Jun 18, 2012)

John McClane said:


> Microsoft Fail. Lol

Click to collapse



Why is it a fail?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## mrrick (Jun 18, 2012)

*signed


----------



## mrrick (Jun 18, 2012)

*signed


----------



## Babydollll (Jun 18, 2012)

Sent from my HTC One X using xda premium


----------



## mrrick (Jun 18, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Sent from my HTC One X using xda premium

Click to collapse



And yet, cup still too full to stir without spilling.. Asians! 



*signed


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jun 18, 2012)

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## MissionImprobable (Jun 18, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Sent from my coffee pot.

Click to collapse



Welcome to 1,000,000 B.C. =p


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jun 18, 2012)

MissionImprobable said:


> Welcome to 1,000,000 B.C. =p

Click to collapse



Haha, I know....I'm purging my collection, thought I'd share it for the youngsters 

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## M_T_M (Jun 18, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Haha, I know....I'm purging my collection, thought I'd share it for the youngsters
> 
> Sent from my coffee pot.

Click to collapse





Pfft......haterz gonna hate


----------



## mrrogers1 (Jun 19, 2012)

Well while we're here.... 



Sent from my EVO using xda premium


----------



## mrrick (Jun 19, 2012)

*signed


----------



## Sine. (Jun 19, 2012)




----------



## torikorocks (Jun 19, 2012)

Lets play a game.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using xda premium


----------



## mrrick (Jun 19, 2012)

*signed


----------



## LordManhattan (Jun 19, 2012)




----------



## mrrick (Jun 19, 2012)

*signed


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jun 19, 2012)

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## illb456 (Jun 19, 2012)

mrrick said:


> *signed

Click to collapse



I totally want these!

Sent from my PC36100 using xda premium


----------



## orb3000 (Jun 19, 2012)




----------



## KennyJoe69 (Jun 19, 2012)

Just purchased from a local place.



Sent from my ADR6400L using XDA


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jun 19, 2012)

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## 85gallon (Jun 19, 2012)




----------



## mrrick (Jun 19, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Sent from my coffee pot.

Click to collapse



My god! Look at that strut! 









*signed


----------



## mrrick (Jun 19, 2012)

*signed


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jun 19, 2012)

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## mrrick (Jun 19, 2012)

Nice use of lense flair:thumbup:







*signed


----------



## Apex (Jun 19, 2012)

Sent from my MB865 using xda premium


----------



## Apex (Jun 19, 2012)

Sent from my MB865 using xda premium


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jun 19, 2012)

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## torikorocks (Jun 19, 2012)

My life right now.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using xda premium


----------



## vanessaem (Jun 19, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Sent from my coffee pot.

Click to collapse




Well good news, I hear it's going off the air. Now it's time to get rid of that stupid "Teen Mom" show. 
Gone are the days of MTV actually airing music videos.


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jun 19, 2012)

vanessaem said:


> Gone are the days of MTV actual airing music videos.

Click to collapse



Yeah, I put something like that in the "when I was your age" thread 

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## veeman (Jun 19, 2012)

85gallon said:


>

Click to collapse



Now that is a cool photo.

+1


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jun 19, 2012)

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## orb3000 (Jun 19, 2012)




----------



## 85gallon (Jun 19, 2012)

Time to pay up!!


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jun 19, 2012)

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## knuckle03 (Jun 19, 2012)

Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda premium


----------



## 85gallon (Jun 19, 2012)

knuckle03 said:


> Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Baby Zombie?


----------



## roofrider (Jun 19, 2012)

85gallon said:


> Baby Zombie?

Click to collapse



no..that is something sad.


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jun 19, 2012)

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## jaszek (Jun 19, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Sent from my coffee pot.

Click to collapse








Sent from my HTC Vision using XDA


----------



## torikorocks (Jun 19, 2012)

So this is what friends are for.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using xda premium


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jun 19, 2012)

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## roofrider (Jun 19, 2012)




----------



## roofrider (Jun 19, 2012)




----------



## K.A. (Jun 19, 2012)




----------



## K.A. (Jun 19, 2012)




----------



## K.A. (Jun 19, 2012)




----------



## roofrider (Jun 19, 2012)




----------



## K.A. (Jun 19, 2012)

roofrider said:


>

Click to collapse



I see..you an Arsenal fan eh?


----------



## roofrider (Jun 19, 2012)

King ACE said:


> I see..you an Arsenal fan eh?

Click to collapse


----------



## K.A. (Jun 19, 2012)

roofrider said:


>

Click to collapse



Yeah.. 

~~ Who needs Batman, we've got Robin ~~


----------



## roofrider (Jun 19, 2012)




----------



## Archer (Jun 19, 2012)

roofrider said:


>

Click to collapse



That's debatable.


----------



## Hayden18 (Jun 19, 2012)

Sent From My Sexy Xperia S


----------



## roofrider (Jun 19, 2012)

Coldplay at Emirates


----------



## Hayden18 (Jun 19, 2012)

Sent From My Sexy Xperia S


----------



## K.A. (Jun 19, 2012)




----------



## roofrider (Jun 19, 2012)

*BRAZZERS ALERT*


----------



## K.A. (Jun 19, 2012)




----------



## K.A. (Jun 19, 2012)




----------



## roofrider (Jun 19, 2012)




----------



## malybru (Jun 19, 2012)




----------



## husam666 (Jun 19, 2012)

LOL, it's the same girl


----------



## coolsandie (Jun 19, 2012)

Like Hot Dogs?


----------



## John McClane (Jun 19, 2012)




----------



## roofrider (Jun 19, 2012)

John McClane said:


> https://dl.dropbox.com/u/14710379/FAIL/Camo-Owl.jpg

Click to collapse



Stone fish FTW!!






here's more
http://acidcow.com/pics/7771-stonefish-master-of-camouflage-20-pics.html


----------



## John McClane (Jun 19, 2012)

roofrider said:


> Stone fish FTW!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Saw that and I raise you:


----------



## Archer (Jun 19, 2012)

roofrider said:


> Stone fish FTW!!

Click to collapse



G'day mate!


----------



## roofrider (Jun 19, 2012)

I give up...cats always win. Always.
and i had to google the heck to locate the Rebecchi.


----------



## John McClane (Jun 19, 2012)




----------



## LordManhattan (Jun 19, 2012)




----------



## John McClane (Jun 19, 2012)

LunchBox


----------



## PortlandAmir (Jun 19, 2012)

John McClane said:


> LunchBox

Click to collapse



Dear santa..... 

Sent from my SGH-T989 using xda premium


----------



## tallyforeman (Jun 19, 2012)




----------



## 85gallon (Jun 19, 2012)

roofrider said:


> *BRAZZERS ALERT*

Click to collapse


----------



## Hayden18 (Jun 19, 2012)

85gallon said:


>

Click to collapse



I would totally watch that

Sent From My Sexy Xperia S


----------



## AndyFox2011 (Jun 19, 2012)

Sent from my GT-S5570 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## plegdroid (Jun 19, 2012)

John McClane said:


> Saw that and I raise you:

Click to collapse





cm9 cfx  4.0.4 nightlys


----------



## AJGO23 (Jun 19, 2012)

King ACE said:


>

Click to collapse



I don't know what I'm supposed to see? :

Sent from my vivow using XDA


----------



## M_T_M (Jun 19, 2012)

AJGO23 said:


> I don't know what I'm supposed to see? :
> 
> Sent from my vivow using XDA

Click to collapse



Is called funnyjunk.gif Fail mate


----------



## John McClane (Jun 19, 2012)

plegdroid said:


> View attachment 1140513
> 
> cm9 cfx  4.0.4 nightlys

Click to collapse



Ninja Raise


----------



## AJGO23 (Jun 19, 2012)

M_T_M said:


> Is called funnyjunk.gif Fail mate

Click to collapse



I would post the okay meme but the XDA app tells me I need to login to post pictures even though I am logged in.  Double fail in the past hour. 
Sent from my vivow using XDA


----------



## K.A. (Jun 19, 2012)




----------



## mrrick (Jun 19, 2012)

Octopus hitches a ride
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







*signed


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jun 19, 2012)

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## vanessaem (Jun 19, 2012)

Check out this guy's screen shot: http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=27609755&postcount=66824. There's a lot of creativity and talent on that thread but this is just awesome.


----------



## Archer (Jun 19, 2012)

vanessaem said:


> Check out this guy's screen shot: http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=27609755&postcount=66824. There's a lot of creativity and talent on that thread but this is just awesome.

Click to collapse



That is awesome!  Nice to see some real creativity.  A lot of screenshot threads have lots of samey looking devices.  That's very different!


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jun 19, 2012)

vanessaem said:


> Check out this guy's screen shot: http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=27609755&postcount=66824. There's a lot of creativity and talent on that thread but this is just awesome.

Click to collapse



That is damn cool.

I should get serious and stop letting my 6 year old design my homescreen .

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## vanessaem (Jun 19, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> That is damn cool.
> 
> I should get serious and stop letting my 6 year old design my homescreen .
> 
> Sent from my coffee pot.

Click to collapse




Don't hate on her. I was going to tell you that you should've submitted the second one she did. It looked cool.


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jun 19, 2012)

vanessaem said:


> Don't hate on her. I was going to tell you that you should've submitted the second one she did. It looked cool.

Click to collapse



Not hating.  

I used to enter PC desktop design contests and what not.  The phone is just for fun.  My daughter paid a lot more attention than I thought.  She's amazing.

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## vanessaem (Jun 19, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Not hating.
> 
> I used to enter PC desktop design contests and what not.  The phone is just for fun.  My daughter paid a lot more attention than I thought.  She's amazing.
> 
> Sent from my coffee pot.

Click to collapse




That she is. You should be very proud.


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jun 19, 2012)

m1l4droid said:


> unlike her father...

Click to collapse








Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## conantroutman (Jun 19, 2012)

I hate looking at screenshot threads now. They remind of the good old days when XDA was fun...  


Sent From My Fingers To Your Face.....


----------



## jaszek (Jun 19, 2012)

conantroutman said:


> I hate looking at screenshot threads now. They remind of the good old days when XDA was fun...
> 
> 
> Sent From My Fingers To Your Face.....

Click to collapse



You mean when everyone had an NRG rom on their WM phone? lol


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jun 19, 2012)

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## K.A. (Jun 19, 2012)




----------



## conantroutman (Jun 19, 2012)

jaszek said:


> You mean when everyone had an NRG rom on their WM phone? lol

Click to collapse



Yep. 

Sent From My Fingers To Your Face.....


----------



## orb3000 (Jun 19, 2012)




----------



## K.A. (Jun 19, 2012)

orb3000 said:


>

Click to collapse



Hahaha epic..absolutely awesome...

Plus i hate chemistry...more than i hate trolls..


----------



## K.A. (Jun 19, 2012)

Yeah..you're looking here as if you really care..


----------



## K.A. (Jun 19, 2012)

m1l4droid said:


> Where did you get this from?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus S with CyanogenMod 9

Click to collapse



Idk..been on my phone for ages..
You can Gsearch : xda mod troll..

Yeah..you're looking here as if you really care..


----------



## mrrick (Jun 19, 2012)

*signed


----------



## swiss420 (Jun 19, 2012)

*Some Intersting Pictures*

Text was added by me.


----------



## veeman (Jun 19, 2012)

swiss420 said:


> Text was added by me.

Click to collapse



What font is that?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## M_T_M (Jun 19, 2012)

swiss420 said:


> Text was added by me.

Click to collapse



Hello mate! 
how are ya? haven't seen you in a while


----------



## jaszek (Jun 19, 2012)

swiss420 said:


> Text was added by me.

Click to collapse



YOu destroyed the photos with the text. And I don't think it's illegal.


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jun 19, 2012)

jaszek said:


> YOu destroyed the photos with the text. And I don't think it's legal.

Click to collapse



I didn't even understand what the text meant.  It didn't add anything...

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## veeman (Jun 19, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> I didn't even understand what the text meant.  It didn't add anything...
> 
> Sent from my coffee pot.

Click to collapse



I understand them but I just want the font xC

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Archer (Jun 19, 2012)

veeman said:


> What font is that?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse





veeman said:


> I understand them but I just want the font xC
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



http://ufonts.com/fonts/avenida-let-plain1-0.html

Courtesy of http://www.myfonts.com/WhatTheFont/

Answered correctly (obviously) below.


----------



## swiss420 (Jun 19, 2012)

veeman said:


> What font is that?
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



AR Bonnie



M_T_M said:


> Hello mate!
> how are ya? haven't seen you in a while

Click to collapse



Good, busy, Webserver Crash, HDD Overheated, Questionable Backup Strategies, realization that there is no money in hosting, and back on track. Just life I guess. Hope you are doing good too. Like your new Avatar.



jaszek said:


> YOu destroyed the photos with the text. And I don't think it's legal.

Click to collapse



Well in order not to just post someones elses Work I decided to add my first thought to the work and share that with the thread. I am the last to take credit for someone elses work so I figured I will note that the original work dident include those texts. But if you still find it inappropriate I am always open to suggestions. Also if you know who made the Images I gladly publish the source because I think they are preaty amazing but if I remember right they are from either Fotolia or Shutterstock. In which case this discussion would be preaty mute. 

Since I got the Pictures in High Resolution and reduced them to a mear smudge for this, it was not my intentions to make you focus on the Image but rather on my thought to the image. I would offer you to see the full sized images but I dont want to do anything illegal  Sorry



TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> I didn't even understand what the text meant.  It didn't add anything...
> 
> Sent from my coffee pot.

Click to collapse



May I ask if you understood what the picture portraits? I hope atleast the image gets you a little thinking? Just ignore the text next time and focus on what is important. Sorry back to funny images and Trolls. I will try to refrain in the future from including any serious thoughts.


----------



## M_T_M (Jun 19, 2012)

meh on the avatar. It could always be better with your magic touch *hint-hint* 
Nice to see you here mate. Do visit more often 



swiss420 said:


> Good, busy, Webserver Crash, HDD Overheated, Questionable Backup Strategies, realization that there is no money in hosting, and back on track. Just life I guess. Hope you are doing good too. Like your new Avatar.

Click to collapse


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jun 19, 2012)

swiss420 said:


> AR Bonnie
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I saw those photos over a year ago, and I do like them, as I do most photo manipulations done right.  I just like the look of them.  I don't always get a message from a photo, and I don't need to.  They just look cool to me.  Nothing more.

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jun 20, 2012)

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## mrrick (Jun 20, 2012)

Ridiculously photogenic horse 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*signed


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Jun 20, 2012)

mrrick said:


> Ridiculously photogenic horse
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Lol. I just saw that on 9gag


----------



## NotATreoFan (Jun 20, 2012)

Dog relaxing in the backyard while I grilled up some delicious turkey burgers.


----------



## mrrick (Jun 20, 2012)

QuantumFoam said:


> Lol. I just saw that on 9gag

Click to collapse



The Internet is tiny 







*signed


----------



## LordManhattan (Jun 20, 2012)




----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jun 20, 2012)

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## veeman (Jun 20, 2012)

Ridiculously Photogenic Dog


----------



## Babydollll (Jun 20, 2012)

Sent from my HTC_Amaze_4G using xda premium


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jun 20, 2012)

^^iseewhattheydidthar

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## Babydollll (Jun 20, 2012)

Sent from my HTC One X using xda premium


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jun 20, 2012)

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## orb3000 (Jun 20, 2012)

picwithswearing.jpg


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jun 20, 2012)

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## 85gallon (Jun 20, 2012)

Tsk tsk.  No F-bombs in pictures!!!


----------



## veeman (Jun 20, 2012)




----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jun 20, 2012)

Rediculously photogenic lizard.






Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## trell959 (Jun 20, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Rediculously photogenic lizard.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



ridiculously photogenic surgery girl.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jun 20, 2012)

trell959 said:


> ridiculously photogenic surgery girl.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Rediculously photogenic surgeon.






Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## torikorocks (Jun 20, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Rediculously photogenic surgeon.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Ridiculously photogenic dog.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using xda premium


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jun 20, 2012)

Rediculously photogenic Kenny Rogers.






Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## jaszek (Jun 20, 2012)

Ridiculously photogenic, stop that [email protected]#.

http://i34.photobucket.com/albums/d139/PLPUNK/hey-you-copypasta-stop-that-****.png


----------



## trell959 (Jun 20, 2012)

torikorocks said:


> Ridiculously photogenic dog.
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR using xda premium

Click to collapse



Ridiculously photogenic cat. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium


----------



## torikorocks (Jun 20, 2012)

jaszek said:


> Ridiculously photogenic, stop that [email protected]#.
> 
> http://i34.photobucket.com/albums/d139/PLPUNK/hey-you-copypasta-stop-that-****.png

Click to collapse



Ridiculously photogenic  okay 

Sent from my DROID RAZR using xda premium


----------



## Hayden18 (Jun 20, 2012)

Sent from my LT26i using xda premium


----------



## roofrider (Jun 20, 2012)

Bump


----------



## roofrider (Jun 20, 2012)

---------- Post added at 02:07 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:53 PM ----------


----------



## coolsandie (Jun 20, 2012)




----------



## K.A. (Jun 20, 2012)




----------



## coolsandie (Jun 20, 2012)




----------



## Hayden18 (Jun 20, 2012)

Sent from my LT26i using xda premium


----------



## K.A. (Jun 20, 2012)

Hayden18 said:


> Lol I agree with the second guy
> 
> Sent from my LT26i using xda premium

Click to collapse



Me too..someone really needs to do that for real


----------



## K.A. (Jun 20, 2012)

Archer said:


> AHHH!!! Stop posting FunnyJunk images.  They only work if they're in your cache cos you already visited the site!

Click to collapse



Ok now?

*Mod edit:* Would be if it wasn't for the swearing  
EDIT: Y U NO edit the Pic??? 

---------- Post added at 11:54 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:53 AM ----------


----------



## Archer (Jun 20, 2012)

King ACE said:


> Y U NO edit the Pic???

Click to collapse



Really?  You expect me to mop up your mistakes?

No.

Edit it yourself or I delete it.


----------



## K.A. (Jun 20, 2012)

Archer said:


> Really?  You expect me to mop up your mistakes?
> 
> No.
> 
> Edit it yourself or I delete it.

Click to collapse



oh mi gosh i was just kidding..its OT sir y u become so serious? i think i should have added a  at the end..


----------



## Archer (Jun 20, 2012)

King ACE said:


> oh mi gosh i was just kidding..its OT sir y u become so serious? i think i should have added a  at the end..

Click to collapse



Sorry - my bad.  I should have known better.  Please, have a dancing cat as a form of apology...






In fact, I'm going to petition the admin team to add the following rule...

16.  All apologies made on the xda-developers forum *must* be accompanied by a dancing cat.

Feel privileged for receiving the first official apology


----------



## K.A. (Jun 20, 2012)

Archer said:


> Sorry - my bad.  I should have known better.  Please, have a dancing cat as a form of apology...
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse







---------- Post added at 12:39 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:35 PM ----------




Archer said:


> In fact, I'm going to petition the admin team to add the following rule...
> 
> 16.  All apologies made on the xda-developers forum *must* be accompanied by a dancing cat.
> 
> Feel privileged for receiving the first official apology

Click to collapse



We'd have a dancing cat takeover then


----------



## Archer (Jun 20, 2012)

King ACE said:


> We'd have a dancing cat takeover then

Click to collapse



I think we should, and I've already found the DJ!


----------



## K.A. (Jun 20, 2012)

Y U NO Select this cat?


----------



## roofrider (Jun 20, 2012)

Some kind of cat dance this.


----------



## Archer (Jun 20, 2012)

Or this


----------



## M_T_M (Jun 20, 2012)

Or this...


Pfft......haterz gonna hate


----------



## roofrider (Jun 20, 2012)

Archer said:


> Or this

Click to collapse



trippy...

---------- Post added at 05:33 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:32 PM ----------

This guy's in too..


----------



## K.A. (Jun 20, 2012)

M_T_M said:


> Or this...
> View attachment 1142615
> 
> Pfft......haterz gonna hate

Click to collapse



The one in the front or the one atop in the back?


----------



## Archer (Jun 20, 2012)

roofrider said:


>

Click to collapse



Best.  Thing.  Evar!!!


----------



## Hayden18 (Jun 20, 2012)

Maybe this thread needs to be renamed to Off-topic Cat image thread 

Sent from my LT26i using xda premium


----------



## roofrider (Jun 20, 2012)

Lead Guitarist


----------



## K.A. (Jun 20, 2012)




----------



## M_T_M (Jun 20, 2012)

Hayden18 said:


> Maybe this thread needs to be renamed to Off-topic Cat image thread
> 
> Sent from my LT26i using xda premium

Click to collapse






Pfft......haterz gonna hate


----------



## roofrider (Jun 20, 2012)

WTH!!!!!


----------



## Archer (Jun 20, 2012)

Hayden18 said:


> Maybe this thread needs to be renamed to Off-topic Cat image thread

Click to collapse



We all know that's what it is really.


----------



## Hayden18 (Jun 20, 2012)

Sent from my LT26i using xda premium


----------



## roofrider (Jun 20, 2012)

Couldn't resist






---------- Post added at 06:28 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:24 PM ----------

This guy can dance too...


----------



## tallyforeman (Jun 20, 2012)

I guess we can't say this thread has gone to the dogs


----------



## John McClane (Jun 20, 2012)

More Dancing.


----------



## Hayden18 (Jun 20, 2012)

Sent from my LT26i using xda premium


----------



## 85gallon (Jun 20, 2012)

I know this is the pic thread but I still love this one!!


----------



## John McClane (Jun 20, 2012)




----------



## Dblfstr (Jun 20, 2012)




----------



## John McClane (Jun 20, 2012)




----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jun 20, 2012)

John McClane said:


>

Click to collapse



Thanks in advance for the nightmares, John.

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jun 20, 2012)

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## John McClane (Jun 20, 2012)




----------



## 85gallon (Jun 20, 2012)




----------



## Apex (Jun 20, 2012)

Can't upload any more ... wth?

Sent from my MB865 using xda premium


----------



## MissionImprobable (Jun 20, 2012)

Hayden18 said:


> Sent from my LT26i using xda premium

Click to collapse



I'm going to say obvious troll is obvious. Anyone who's seen Potter is old enough to have been there when all the LOTRs were released in theaters and know that it precedes Potter. Also, the writing is intelligently stupid, clearly written by someone having fun. Don't forsee a true idiot even knowing what a protagonist is.

You want some genuine idiocy, read the posts by idgets who didn't realize that Titanic or Hitler were real.


----------



## swiss420 (Jun 20, 2012)

Hope these are less controversial. Found this at http://imgur.com/po88R 






My own Cat loves to sit accross both screens. He also pushes down the screen himself. Proably not because he knows how to but rather wants to scratch on the corners until it is down. After the scratching and since he is already 22 Years old there is obviously nothing nicer then a warm Notebook to relax the ackes of getting older. He knows he should not do that and gets up right away to act all innocent. But he somehow managed to turn on a function that I was looking for in BumpTop Pro. Show refresh rate. I guess his Butt is smarter then my Brain.


----------



## Apex (Jun 20, 2012)

Sent from my MB865 using xda premium


----------



## mrrick (Jun 20, 2012)

*signed


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jun 20, 2012)

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## LordManhattan (Jun 20, 2012)




----------



## K.A. (Jun 20, 2012)




----------



## LordManhattan (Jun 20, 2012)




----------



## Dblfstr (Jun 20, 2012)

MissionImprobable said:


> I'm going to say obvious troll is obvious. Anyone who's seen Potter is old enough to have been there when all the LOTRs were released in theaters and know that it precedes Potter. Also, the writing is intelligently stupid, clearly written by someone having fun. Don't forsee a true idiot even knowing what a protagonist is.
> 
> You want some genuine idiocy, read the posts by idgets who didn't realize that Titanic or Hitler were real.

Click to collapse



Same exact post is on other message boards. I googled it to try and find the original.


----------



## 85gallon (Jun 20, 2012)

MissionImprobable said:


> I'm going to say obvious troll is obvious. Anyone who's seen Potter is old enough to have been there when all the LOTRs were released in theaters and know that it precedes Potter. Also, the writing is intelligently stupid, clearly written by someone having fun. Don't forsee a true idiot even knowing what a protagonist is.
> 
> You want some genuine idiocy, read the posts by idgets who didn't realize that Titanic or Hitler were real.

Click to collapse



You never know.  The Hitler and Titanic thing reminds me of when I used to troll at a smelly hippy site called hipforums.com and there was this _really_  stupid chick there that was convinced that there were no hurricanes until the US became an industrialized nation.  The carbon dioxide was causing the climate change and the new phenomenon of hurricanes.

Just checked.  LOL hipforums is still there!!

I got banned there several times.  It usually took a lot to get banned but they banned me instantly one time when they were talking about a protester that laid down in front of a bulldozer and was killed when he was run over by it.  WTF did the guy think was going to happen?  I called him a dumbass and proof that Darwin was right.  Then posted an animated gif of a bulldozer running someone over!!  LOL

---------- Post added at 12:32 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:21 PM ----------




Dblfstr said:


> Same exact post is on other message boards. I googled it to try and find the original.

Click to collapse



Looks like it was removed.  

http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0903624/board/

Probably because of trolling!! LOL


----------



## K.A. (Jun 20, 2012)




----------



## orb3000 (Jun 20, 2012)




----------



## K.A. (Jun 20, 2012)




----------



## Apex (Jun 20, 2012)

Sent from my MB865 using xda premium


----------



## John McClane (Jun 20, 2012)




----------



## Apex (Jun 20, 2012)

Sent from my MB865 using xda premium


----------



## veeman (Jun 20, 2012)

roofrider said:


> WTH!!!!!

Click to collapse



Ninja cat is ninja.


----------



## orb3000 (Jun 20, 2012)




----------



## K.A. (Jun 20, 2012)

orb3000 said:


>

Click to collapse



Android will rule the roost for a while now..nothing will bring it down..

---------- Post added at 08:08 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:56 PM ----------

A legend. Immortal Heath Ledger as The Joker.


----------



## Apex (Jun 20, 2012)

Sent from my MB865 using xda premium


----------



## MissionImprobable (Jun 20, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> Sent from my MB865 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Another tiny pic that doesn't upsize. SUPER!


----------



## K.A. (Jun 20, 2012)




----------



## Archer (Jun 20, 2012)

MissionImprobable said:


> Another tiny pic that doesn't upsize. SUPER!

Click to collapse



Google image search.  Available on that internet thing that you're on right now


----------



## AndyFox2011 (Jun 20, 2012)

Sent from my GT-S5570 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## KidCarter93 (Jun 20, 2012)

Ain't that the truth





Sent from Sony Xperia S using XDA Premium
Join my threads here and here


----------



## husam666 (Jun 20, 2012)




----------



## KennyJoe69 (Jun 20, 2012)

First aid... Old school style.

Sent from my ADR6400L using XDA


----------



## Apex (Jun 20, 2012)

husam666 said:


>

Click to collapse



Nice!

Sent from my MB865 using xda premium


----------



## Apex (Jun 20, 2012)

Sent from my MB865 using xda premium


----------



## trooperjohn (Jun 20, 2012)

Love a good sheep or two :L

Sent from my GT-I9100 using XDA


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jun 20, 2012)

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## 85gallon (Jun 20, 2012)

trooperjohn said:


> Love a good sheep or two :L
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using XDA

Click to collapse



It's easier for you to rotate the pic on your phone before you upload it than it is for me to rotate my monitor.


----------



## Archer (Jun 20, 2012)

85gallon said:


> It's easier for you to rotate the pic on your phone before you upload it than it is for me to rotate my monitor.

Click to collapse



Ctrl + Alt + Right 

(on most Windows PCs anyway)


----------



## M_T_M (Jun 20, 2012)

Archer said:


> Ctrl + Alt + Right
> 
> (on most Windows PCs anyway)

Click to collapse



Baaaaaaaaaaaaaaaahahahahahaa...let the trolling begin in teh office


----------



## jaszek (Jun 20, 2012)

M_T_M said:


> Baaaaaaaaaaaaaaaahahahahahaa...let the trolling begin in teh office

Click to collapse



A lot of people know about that lol.


A better troll is screenshot desktop, set as background, hide icons.


----------



## KidCarter93 (Jun 20, 2012)

85gallon said:


> It's easier for you to rotate the pic on your phone before you upload it than it is for me to rotate my monitor.

Click to collapse







Sent from Sony Xperia S using XDA Premium
Join my threads here and here


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jun 20, 2012)

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## jaszek (Jun 20, 2012)

This is Milad's crush. What do you guys think?


----------



## mrrick (Jun 20, 2012)

*erect*

*signed


----------



## M_T_M (Jun 20, 2012)

It all makes sense now 




jaszek said:


> This is Milad's crush. What do you guys think?

Click to collapse





Pfft......haterz gonna hate


----------



## jaszek (Jun 20, 2012)

M_T_M said:


> It all makes sense now
> View attachment 1143721
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



You should be in chat now. lol


----------



## vanessaem (Jun 20, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> Sent from Sony Xperia S using XDA Premium
> Join my threads here and here

Click to collapse




Simon Cowell on steroids?


----------



## M_T_M (Jun 20, 2012)

jaszek said:


> You should be in chat now. lol

Click to collapse



Wut chat? 

Pfft......haterz gonna hate


----------



## mrrick (Jun 20, 2012)

*signed


----------



## KennyJoe69 (Jun 20, 2012)

I shoot at Allen Arms!

Sent from my ADR6400L using XDA


----------



## KennyJoe69 (Jun 20, 2012)

mrrick said:


> *erect*
> 
> *signed

Click to collapse



I shoot there!

Sent from my ADR6400L using XDA


----------



## jaszek (Jun 20, 2012)

M_T_M said:


> Wut chat?
> 
> Pfft......haterz gonna hate

Click to collapse



IRC 

#xda_ot

freenode.net


----------



## M_T_M (Jun 20, 2012)

jaszek said:


> IRC
> 
> #xda_ot
> 
> freenode.net

Click to collapse



Tomorrow maybe...heading home atm 


Pfft......haterz gonna hate


----------



## jaszek (Jun 20, 2012)

M_T_M said:


> Tomorrow maybe...heading home atm
> View attachment 1143765
> 
> Pfft......haterz gonna hate

Click to collapse



But you get to make fun of milad...


----------



## M_T_M (Jun 20, 2012)

jaszek said:


> But you get to make fun of milad...

Click to collapse





Pfft......haterz gonna hate


----------



## Deleted member 3493119 (Jun 20, 2012)

Army Rage and CS 1.6

Sent from my ST18i using xda premium


----------



## Archer (Jun 21, 2012)

DevStaffAndroid said:


> Army Rage and CS 1.6
> 
> Sent from my ST18i using xda premium

Click to collapse





Spam?


----------



## mrrick (Jun 21, 2012)

KennyJoe69 said:


> I shoot there!
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using XDA

Click to collapse



Find out how much for one of those bad boys! 







*signed


----------



## KennyJoe69 (Jun 21, 2012)

mrrick said:


> Find out how much for one of those bad boys!
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I will next time I'm there.  Where did you find the pic?


Sent from my ADR6400L using XDA


----------



## trooperjohn (Jun 21, 2012)

85gallon said:


> It's easier for you to rotate the pic on your phone before you upload it than it is for me to rotate my monitor.

Click to collapse



Tilt your head to the side, then problem solved  

Sent from my GT-I9100 using XDA


----------



## mrrick (Jun 21, 2012)

KennyJoe69 said:


> I will next time I'm there.  Where did you find the pic?
> 
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using XDA

Click to collapse



Not sure, just popped up in my random feed. Try and drop it on Google image search maybe. 

*signed


----------



## 85gallon (Jun 21, 2012)

trooperjohn said:


> Tilt your head to the side, then problem solved
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using XDA

Click to collapse



Why should we all tilt our heads to the side when you can rotate the sum ***** before you post it?  Or hit CTRL ALT → (Which doesn't work on my PC btw)

EDIT:  Guess I should add a smiley in here somewhere.       There!


----------



## roofrider (Jun 21, 2012)

85gallon said:


> hit CTRL ALT → (Which doesn't work on my PC btw)

Click to collapse



Same here. Guess i have the worst of Nvidia.


----------



## AJGO23 (Jun 21, 2012)

Sent from my vivow using XDA


----------



## K.A. (Jun 21, 2012)

---------- Post added at 06:39 AM ---------- Previous post was at 06:39 AM ----------







---------- Post added at 06:48 AM ---------- Previous post was at 06:39 AM ----------







---------- Post added at 06:49 AM ---------- Previous post was at 06:48 AM ----------


----------



## roofrider (Jun 21, 2012)

conantroutman said:


> What new avatar?
> It's been like that for weeks you muppet....
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse




I knew i had seen this somewhere, it's a Banksy!!






---------- Post added at 11:23 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:20 AM ----------







---------- Post added at 11:26 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:23 AM ----------







---------- Post added at 11:31 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:26 AM ----------


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jun 21, 2012)

m1l4droid said:


> Aren't they already?

Click to collapse








Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## K.A. (Jun 21, 2012)




----------



## Archer (Jun 21, 2012)

And as it turns out, the cake actually wasn't a lie at all, which was nice


----------



## mrrick (Jun 21, 2012)

85gallon said:


> Why should we all tilt our heads to the side when you can rotate the sum ***** before you post it?  Or hit CTRL ALT → (Which doesn't work on my PC btw)
> 
> EDIT:  Guess I should add a smiley in here somewhere.       There!

Click to collapse



Dude, seriously.. Chill about the rotated pics. It is what it is. Just scroll right past them, problem solved, no?






*signed


----------



## Babydollll (Jun 21, 2012)

Sent from my HTC_Amaze_4G using xda premium


----------



## ross231 (Jun 21, 2012)




----------



## Babydollll (Jun 21, 2012)

Sent from my HTC One X using xda premium


----------



## animatedbreak (Jun 21, 2012)

Something I would do.


----------



## 85gallon (Jun 21, 2012)

mrrick said:


> Dude, seriously.. Chill about the rotated pics. It is what it is. Just scroll right past them, problem solved, no?
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Took me 10 seconds.  Wasn't real ****ing hard!


----------



## tallyforeman (Jun 21, 2012)

This is BLING. The owner lives down south. Probably one of the cleanest/baddest street driven 2.5 ton trucks around and he is not afraid to use it.


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jun 21, 2012)

^^^^^^

There's a truck in those pictures? 

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## John McClane (Jun 21, 2012)




----------



## jaszek (Jun 21, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> ^^^^^^
> 
> There's a truck in those pictures?
> 
> Sent from my coffee pot.

Click to collapse



Yes, in the last one. Its doing a burnout


----------



## K.A. (Jun 21, 2012)




----------



## mrrick (Jun 21, 2012)

85gallon said:


> Took me 10 seconds.  Wasn't real ****ing hard!

Click to collapse








*signed


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jun 21, 2012)

jaszek said:


> Yes, in the last one. Its doing a burnout

Click to collapse









Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## KennyJoe69 (Jun 21, 2012)

For mrrick.  Found another project from Allen arms.

Sent from my ADR6400L using XDA


----------



## mrrick (Jun 21, 2012)

^sweet. I'm gonna have to do me a search on them.  I think i can justify that in my maintenence budget at work






*signed


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Jun 21, 2012)

PS : is there anyone good with Photoshop who can help me with a problem ? 


PPS : @TheSkinnyDrummer, I stole another of ur pics. The "I know" one


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jun 21, 2012)

QuantumFoam said:


> PPS : @TheSkinnyDrummer, I stole another of ur pics. The "I know" one

Click to collapse



No f**kin surprise.

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jun 21, 2012)

The ash bucket at my workplace.  Faith in my coworkers, restored.





Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## Dblfstr (Jun 21, 2012)

KennyJoe69 said:


> For mrrick.  Found another project from Allen arms.
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using XDA

Click to collapse



Too bad the drills are not real drills. I want a drill that looks like a gun, not a gun that looks like a drill, but more like a gun.


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Jun 21, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> No f**kin surprise.
> 
> Sent from my coffee pot.

Click to collapse



Peace dude. If u really mind then I'll stop using them


----------



## Dblfstr (Jun 21, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> The ash bucket at my workplace.  Faith in my coworkers, restored.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse


----------



## Hayden18 (Jun 21, 2012)

Sent From My Android 4.0.4 Powered Xperia S


----------



## orb3000 (Jun 21, 2012)

Meanwhile in Europe


----------



## Hayden18 (Jun 21, 2012)

Sent From My Android 4.0.4 Powered Xperia S


----------



## jaszek (Jun 21, 2012)

http://gizmodo.com/5920180/this-glock-drill-is-the-easiest-way-to-make-holes-in-anything


----------



## plegdroid (Jun 21, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> ^^^^^^
> 
> There's a truck in those pictures?
> 
> Sent from my coffee pot.

Click to collapse



what truck?


----------



## X8invisible (Jun 21, 2012)

orb3000 said:


> Meanwhile in Europe

Click to collapse



Ummm italians beware?

*X8!nv¡s!ble13 via Xperia X8*


----------



## K.A. (Jun 21, 2012)

plegdroid said:


> what truck?

Click to collapse


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jun 21, 2012)

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## plegdroid (Jun 21, 2012)

X8invisible13 said:


> Ummm italians beware?
> 
> *X8!nv¡s!ble13 via Xperia X8*

Click to collapse



that will be a show car by Audi, can't see the Italians buying anything other than Italian cars..


----------



## Dblfstr (Jun 21, 2012)




----------



## tallyforeman (Jun 21, 2012)




----------



## John McClane (Jun 21, 2012)

Cats always Win!


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jun 21, 2012)

Tally, your plane is waiting...





Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## M_T_M (Jun 21, 2012)




----------



## LordManhattan (Jun 21, 2012)

Friday tomorrow, so it's almost time to celebrate.


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Jun 21, 2012)




----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jun 21, 2012)

LordManhattan said:


> Friday tomorrow, so it's almost time to celebrate.

Click to collapse



Almost?






Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## X8invisible (Jun 21, 2012)

QuantumFoam said:


> View attachment 1146025

Click to collapse



I just realised a thing
Every android has an abbreviation(ics, gb) so jellybean's abbreviation will be jb :|

*X8!nv¡s!ble13 via Xperia X8*


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Jun 21, 2012)

X8invisible13 said:


> I just realised a thing
> Every android has an abbreviation(ics, gb) so jellybean's abbreviation will be jb :|
> 
> *X8!nv¡s!ble13 via Xperia X8*

Click to collapse



Why quote me? Lol


----------



## KennyJoe69 (Jun 21, 2012)

jaszek said:


> http://gizmodo.com/5920180/this-glock-drill-is-the-easiest-way-to-make-holes-in-anything

Click to collapse



Their website http://www.allenarms.net/  I've had a great time there and the staff was very helpful getting me started.


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jun 21, 2012)

QuantumFoam said:


> Why quote me? Lol

Click to collapse



Jb=Justin beiber.  I didn't get the joke at first either.

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## tallyforeman (Jun 21, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Tally, your plane is waiting...
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Too bad it would never leave the ground like that


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jun 21, 2012)

tallyforeman said:


> Too bad it would never leave the ground like that

Click to collapse



But if it could, landing it would be fun.

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## husam666 (Jun 21, 2012)




----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jun 21, 2012)

^^^^  their last good album.

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## LordManhattan (Jun 21, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Almost?
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Well, it's friday now _Chris_


----------



## plegdroid (Jun 21, 2012)

tallyforeman said:


> Too bad it would never leave the ground like that

Click to collapse



but what a way to travel across country.


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jun 21, 2012)

LordManhattan said:


> Well, it's friday now _Chris_

Click to collapse








Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## husam666 (Jun 21, 2012)




----------



## mrrick (Jun 21, 2012)

A whole new level 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*signed


----------



## Apex (Jun 22, 2012)

Sent from my MB865 using xda premium


----------



## animatedbreak (Jun 22, 2012)

Two words: *High School.*


----------



## Apex (Jun 22, 2012)

Sent from my MB865 using xda premium


----------



## tallyforeman (Jun 22, 2012)




----------



## animatedbreak (Jun 22, 2012)

tallyforeman said:


>

Click to collapse



*My response:*


----------



## MissionImprobable (Jun 22, 2012)

tallyforeman said:


>

Click to collapse



Where did you get that chair? I'll trade you.


----------



## LordManhattan (Jun 22, 2012)

tallyforeman said:


>

Click to collapse



That doesn't look right, but i would totally.. fix.. that... If you know what i mean.. 

Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jun 22, 2012)

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jun 22, 2012)

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## LordManhattan (Jun 22, 2012)




----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jun 22, 2012)

LordManhattan said:


>

Click to collapse








Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## LordManhattan (Jun 22, 2012)

PWNED


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jun 22, 2012)

Hmmmmm





Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## LordManhattan (Jun 22, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Hmmmmm
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jun 22, 2012)

Picture fail.

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## Hayden18 (Jun 22, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Hmmmmm
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse





LordManhattan said:


>

Click to collapse








Sent From My Android 4.0.4 Powered Xperia S


----------



## Archer (Jun 22, 2012)




----------



## LordManhattan (Jun 22, 2012)

Hayden18 said:


> Sent From My Android 4.0.4 Powered Xperia S

Click to collapse



You've been promoted to The Chief Of "When In Doubt Nuke It". We need people like you!


----------



## Hayden18 (Jun 22, 2012)

LordManhattan said:


> You've been promoted to The Chief Of "When In Doubt Nuke It". We need people like you!

Click to collapse



^Awesome^









If you know what I mean 

Sent From My Android 4.0.4 Powered Xperia S


----------



## VictoriousShooter (Jun 22, 2012)

Sent from my PG86100 using xda premium


----------



## tallyforeman (Jun 22, 2012)




----------



## LordManhattan (Jun 22, 2012)

Damn, that's a nice *****.


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jun 22, 2012)

Archer said:


>

Click to collapse



Reminds me of my Elvis....  rip little man





Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## EggosEvo (Jun 22, 2012)

Sent from my SPH-D710 using XDA


----------



## veeman (Jun 22, 2012)

m1l4droid said:


>

Click to collapse



Would be awesome if you had a remote trigger for all the cameras. Drive by "shooting". 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## mrrick (Jun 22, 2012)

I love this thread. That is all

*signed


----------



## veeman (Jun 22, 2012)

tallyforeman said:


>

Click to collapse



Must find actual picture now...

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## veeman (Jun 22, 2012)

m1l4droid said:


> Don't bother, she's wearing panties.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus S with CyanogenMod 9

Click to collapse



 :banghead:
Drats ...

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## EggosEvo (Jun 22, 2012)

m1l4droid said:


> That be awesome. Photos from every possible angle!
> 
> Sent from my Nexus S with CyanogenMod 9

Click to collapse



Well I guess that's one way to get a panoramic or 360° photo...

Sent from my SPH-D710 using XDA


----------



## jaszek (Jun 22, 2012)

veeman said:


> Would be awesome if you had a remote trigger for all the cameras. Drive by "shooting".
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Dude, that is the original Google Street View car. They had to change the rolls of film every 36 exposures and then splice all the film together and digitize it so you can look for people puking in the street.


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jun 22, 2012)

jaszek said:


> Dude, that is the original Google Street View car. They had to change the rolls of film every 36 exposures and then splice all the film together and digitize it so you can look for me puking in the street.

Click to collapse



Ftfy

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jun 22, 2012)

Ahhhh....my own island...







Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## plegdroid (Jun 22, 2012)




----------



## Hayden18 (Jun 22, 2012)

Sent From My Android 4.0.4 Powered Xperia S


----------



## LordManhattan (Jun 22, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Ahhhh....my own island...
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I want this island <3 

Edit. Wow, check out that road on the side! I want some serious stunt points for that jump


----------



## MissionImprobable (Jun 22, 2012)

^That would be awesome until the volcano decided it was time to wake up.


----------



## LordManhattan (Jun 22, 2012)

No problem. There's an escape route. Check the awesome offroad! 

Volcano erupting? No problem. Get on you dirt bike and just go for it. 

- 10 points for a backflip
- 50 points for a trippel backflip with a pig on your back (McClane's pig) 
- 10000 points for smashing your head into some flying lava. 

Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jun 22, 2012)

He can say anything he wants with this expression.





Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Jun 22, 2012)

This Guy is so COOL


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Jun 22, 2012)

m1l4droid said:


>

Click to collapse



Lol. This guy has killer expressions


----------



## Babydollll (Jun 22, 2012)

Sent from my HTC_Amaze_4G using xda premium


----------



## LordManhattan (Jun 22, 2012)

m1l4droid said:


>

Click to collapse



What is that? A modded Mercedes-Benz Geländewagen or a Range Rover?


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jun 22, 2012)

LordManhattan said:


> What is that? A modded Mercedes-Benz Geländewagen or a Range Rover?

Click to collapse



Or the 2012 Eyesore.

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## MissionImprobable (Jun 22, 2012)




----------



## LordManhattan (Jun 23, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Or the 2012 Eyesore.
> 
> Sent from my coffee pot.

Click to collapse



Yeah, you're right. That's the one! :good::laugh:


----------



## orb3000 (Jun 23, 2012)




----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jun 23, 2012)

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## vanessaem (Jun 23, 2012)




----------



## swiss420 (Jun 23, 2012)

All better now. Was bleeding preaty bad. :cyclops:

View attachment 1148990


----------



## orb3000 (Jun 23, 2012)




----------



## StormMcCloud (Jun 23, 2012)

lol post 357


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jun 23, 2012)

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jun 23, 2012)

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## 85gallon (Jun 23, 2012)

2 chars


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jun 23, 2012)

85gallon said:


> 2 chars

Click to collapse



Touche.

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jun 23, 2012)

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## Babydollll (Jun 23, 2012)

Sent from my HTC_Amaze_4G using xda premium


----------



## StormMcCloud (Jun 23, 2012)




----------



## the_scotsman (Jun 23, 2012)

My best mate is a wedding photographer. he had this on his FB page:


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Jun 23, 2012)




----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jun 23, 2012)

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## the_scotsman (Jun 23, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Sent from my coffee pot.

Click to collapse



Don't get it


----------



## Hayden18 (Jun 23, 2012)

StormMcCloud said:


>

Click to collapse



 but they could at least try

Sent From My Android 4.0.4 Powered Xperia S


----------



## M_T_M (Jun 23, 2012)

the_scotsman said:


> My best mate is a wedding photographer. he had this on his FB page:

Click to collapse



He trolling 

Pfft......haterz gonna hate


----------



## coolsandie (Jun 23, 2012)

---
Awesome 3D Art.





---


----------



## the_scotsman (Jun 23, 2012)

coolsandie said:


> Awesome 3D Art.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Amazing...the girl looks so real


----------



## StormMcCloud (Jun 23, 2012)

the_scotsman said:


> Amazing...the girl looks so real

Click to collapse



I can't believe it's not butter!


----------



## coolsandie (Jun 23, 2012)

the_scotsman said:


> Amazing...the girl looks so real

Click to collapse



Typo  
Awesome 3D Art - Scooter :silly:


----------



## the_scotsman (Jun 23, 2012)

coolsandie said:


> Typo
> Awesome 3D Art - Scooter :silly:

Click to collapse



HAHA just trolling  :silly:


----------



## coolsandie (Jun 23, 2012)

the_scotsman said:


> HAHA just trolling  :silly:

Click to collapse


----------



## mrrick (Jun 23, 2012)

*signed


----------



## Hayden18 (Jun 23, 2012)

F*****g stupid app won't let me upload images 

Sent From My Android 4.0.4 Powered Xperia S


----------



## duryard (Jun 23, 2012)

2 of my favs

*Mod edit:* Removed pic - no swearing.






Enjoy


----------



## M_T_M (Jun 23, 2012)

m1l4droid said:


> *FML*

Click to collapse




Also....







Pfft......haterz gonna hate


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jun 23, 2012)

the_scotsman said:


> Don't get it

Click to collapse



Seriously?

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## veeman (Jun 23, 2012)

BMW art car

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## husam666 (Jun 23, 2012)




----------



## M_T_M (Jun 23, 2012)

I thought I did 
Also...is that your car? 


m1l4droid said:


> Yeah, yeah, get it all out of your system.

Click to collapse





Pfft......haterz gonna hate


----------



## trell959 (Jun 23, 2012)

veeman said:


> BMW art car
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Seen the newest art car? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium


----------



## veeman (Jun 23, 2012)

trell959 said:


> Seen the newest art car?
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



It's really awesome. But I like the older ones better. They look more "artsy"


----------



## animatedbreak (Jun 23, 2012)

husam666 said:


>

Click to collapse







Love C&H. Knew Rob since he had SS, and he taught me a lot of flash tricks back in the day. Cool guy.


----------



## orb3000 (Jun 23, 2012)




----------



## mrrick (Jun 23, 2012)

Island/boat thingy
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*drool*

*signed


----------



## Sine. (Jun 23, 2012)

Out of thanks, I wish I had a lot more of them 

How to hide your alcohol on Facebook :


----------



## mrrick (Jun 23, 2012)

*signed


----------



## coolsandie (Jun 23, 2012)




----------



## Sine. (Jun 23, 2012)

^^^ didn't understood this one...


----------



## mrrick (Jun 24, 2012)

Awesome dark Knight rises billboard
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*signed


----------



## Sine. (Jun 24, 2012)




----------



## coolsandie (Jun 24, 2012)

Sine. said:


> ^^^ didn't understood this one...

Click to collapse



Aryabhata is the one who invented zero ( I believe)


----------



## LordManhattan (Jun 24, 2012)




----------



## veeman (Jun 24, 2012)

LordManhattan said:


>

Click to collapse



Where's the nutshell? I don't see a nutshell anywhere.

Sent from a thingymajig that sends things.


----------



## LordManhattan (Jun 24, 2012)

Really? I shoot you with an AK47 for 6 minutes and you run up and stab me once. Dead.


----------



## MacaronyMax (Jun 24, 2012)

veeman said:


> Where's the nutshell? I don't see a nutshell anywhere.
> 
> Sent from a thingymajig that sends things.

Click to collapse











LordManhattan said:


> Really? I shoot you with an AK47 for 6 minutes and you run up and stab me once. Dead.

Click to collapse


----------



## LordManhattan (Jun 24, 2012)

The most frustrating thing in the world. No really. It is.


----------



## mrrick (Jun 24, 2012)

*signed


----------



## 85gallon (Jun 24, 2012)

LordManhattan said:


> The most frustrating thing in the world. No really. It is.

Click to collapse


----------



## mrrick (Jun 24, 2012)

85gallon said:


>

Click to collapse



Seriously? Just think about it a bit.. 






*signed


----------



## rajivshahi (Jun 24, 2012)

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## rajivshahi (Jun 24, 2012)

another one

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## 85gallon (Jun 24, 2012)

mrrick said:


> Seriously? Just think about it a bit..
> 
> *signed

Click to collapse



Still don't get.

If he is talking about getting it into one of the three holes he has a 66% chance of getting it right.   If he has it narrowed down to the two USB ports it_ IS _a 50/50 chance.  But what difference does it make which he chooses? They'll both work.   If he is talking about getting the USB cable to fit correctly as it might be upside down, then the point is moot or he is stupid because there is a USB logo embossed on the top of USB cables.

That is why I does not get!


----------



## LordManhattan (Jun 24, 2012)

---------- Post added at 05:17 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:16 PM ----------




85gallon said:


> Still don't get.
> 
> If he is talking about getting it into one of the three holes he has a 66% chance of getting it right.   If he has it narrowed down to the two USB ports it_ IS _a 50/50 chance.  But what difference does it make which he chooses? They'll both work.   If he is talking about getting the USB cable to fit correctly as it might be upside down, then the point is moot or he is stupid because there is a USB logo embossed on the top of USB cables.
> 
> That is why I does not get!

Click to collapse



Seriously? You're waaay over thinking it. 

- I have a USB cable that i want to plug into my computer
- I find a hole
- I push it into the hole, but it's the wrong way.

I have a 50/50 chance in getting it right. The usb has two sides. Only one side fits.


----------



## 85gallon (Jun 24, 2012)

LordManhattan;27829631[COLOR="Silver" said:
			
		

> ---------- Post added at 05:17 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:16 PM ----------
> 
> [/COLOR]
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Re-read my post.(hint: the last part)  And look at your cable.  The top side of the cable has a USB logo embossed on it.  I know it doesn't say "This side up" on it, but sheez!  LOL  The logo is supposed to be up!!!


----------



## LordManhattan (Jun 24, 2012)

85gallon said:


> Re-read my post.(hint: the last part)  And look at your cable.  The top side of the cable has a USB logo embossed on it.  I know it doesn't say "This side up" on it, but sheez!  LOL  The logo is supposed to be up!!!

Click to collapse



NO ONE _ever_ looks at the cable. Your whole post is invalid.


----------



## 85gallon (Jun 24, 2012)

LordManhattan said:


> NO ONE _ever_ looks at the cable. Your whole post is invalid.

Click to collapse



Bet you look at your cable from now on!


----------



## LordManhattan (Jun 24, 2012)

85gallon said:


> Bet you look at your cable from now on!

Click to collapse



*Nope!*


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jun 24, 2012)

85gallon said:


> Still don't get.
> 
> If he is talking about getting it into one of the three holes he has a 66% chance of getting it right.   If he has it narrowed down to the two USB ports it_ IS _a 50/50 chance.  But what difference does it make which he chooses? They'll both work.   If he is talking about getting the USB cable to fit correctly as it might be upside down, then the point is moot or he is stupid because there is a USB logo embossed on the top of USB cables.
> 
> That is why I does not get!

Click to collapse



OK, Milad.

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## coolsandie (Jun 24, 2012)

My laptop has got USB slot sideways.  (Just opposite to as shown in pic)
I just checked now, and the USB logo was down.


----------



## 85gallon (Jun 24, 2012)

coolsandie said:


> My laptop has got USB slot sideways.  (Just opposite to as shown in pic)
> I just checked now, and the USB logo was down.

Click to collapse



How can the slot be sideways from the pic and then the logo be down?


----------



## LordManhattan (Jun 24, 2012)

coolsandie said:


> My laptop has got USB slot sideways.  (Just opposite to as shown in pic)
> I just checked now, and the USB logo was down.

Click to collapse



Oh snap! I can imagine your whole world is collapsing now


----------



## TexasAggie97 (Jun 24, 2012)

85gallon said:


> Re-read my post.(hint: the last part)  And look at your cable.  The top side of the cable has a USB logo embossed on it.  I know it doesn't say "This side up" on it, but sheez!  LOL  The logo is supposed to be up!!!

Click to collapse



You have too much time on your hands....

Sent from my SPH-D700 using XDA


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jun 24, 2012)

m1l4droid said:


> Who the **** you talking to?

Click to collapse



85gallon was getting picky and argumentative.  He reminded me of someone.

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## coolsandie (Jun 24, 2012)

85gallon said:


> How can the slot be sideways from the pic and then the logo be down?

Click to collapse



USB slot is just opposite ie, the one in pic is horizontal in shape, and mine is vertical. So when i plug a USB cable the logo would be in the left side. Sorry don't know how to explain more :silly:


----------



## malybru (Jun 24, 2012)

coolsandie said:


> USB slot is just opposite ie, the one in pic is horizontal in shape, and mine is vertical. So when i plug a USB cable the logo would be in the left side. Sorry don't know how to explain more :silly:

Click to collapse



like this:


----------



## LordManhattan (Jun 24, 2012)

m1l4droid said:


> Better not be reminded of "that someone" again or you might regret it. Just saying.

Click to collapse








Also, was that a threat?


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jun 24, 2012)

m1l4droid said:


> Better not be reminded of "that someone" again or you might regret it. Just saying.

Click to collapse








Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## coolsandie (Jun 24, 2012)

malybru said:


> like this:

Click to collapse



Yup exactly. 
But that 'white thing' comes first just opposite in the pic. So USB logo in the cable lies in the left side.


----------



## Sine. (Jun 24, 2012)




----------



## LordManhattan (Jun 24, 2012)

How on earth do the New Yorkers survive? I would have suffocated after 5 minutes. I need some space and air around me!


----------



## mrrick (Jun 24, 2012)

*signed


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jun 24, 2012)

LordManhattan said:


> How on earth do the New Yorkers survive? I would have suffocated after 5 minutes. I need some space and air around me!

Click to collapse



You could spread things out like in Los Angeles, and still have the same suffocating effect.  Smog so thick, you can chew it.





Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## mrrick (Jun 24, 2012)

*signed


----------



## LordManhattan (Jun 24, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> You could spread things out like in Los Angeles, and still have the same suffocating effect.  Smog so thick, you can chew it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Damn. Suffocate in NY or... well, suffocate in L.A? 

1. Point: L.A - Warmer
2. Point: L.A - I might be lucky and crush Miss Bieber with my car
3. Point: NY - No Bieber
4. Point: NY - Cool architecture

What should i choose?


----------



## bigsmitty64 (Jun 24, 2012)

LordManhattan said:


> Damn. Suffocate in NY or... well, suffocate in L.A?
> 
> 1. Point: L.A - Warmer
> 2. Point: L.A - I might be lucky and crush Miss Bieber with my car
> ...

Click to collapse



Easy. Point 3 OR 4 and Bieber still exists 

Sent from my SGH-I777 using XDA


----------



## LordManhattan (Jun 24, 2012)

bigsmitty64 said:


> Easy. Point 3 OR 4 and Bieber still exists
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I777 using XDA

Click to collapse



You better be a 14 year old girl.

---------- Post added at 07:17 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:10 PM ----------

Btw, best family photo ever.


----------



## mrrick (Jun 24, 2012)

LordManhattan said:


> You better be a 14 year old girl.

Click to collapse



Bwahaha! 




*signed


----------



## NotATreoFan (Jun 24, 2012)

LordManhattan said:


> Really? I shoot you with an AK47 for 6 minutes and you run up and stab me once. Dead.

Click to collapse



Your fault for playing Call of Duty.


----------



## bigsmitty64 (Jun 24, 2012)

LordManhattan said:


> You better be a 14 year old girl.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 07:17 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:10 PM ----------
> 
> Btw, best family photo ever.

Click to collapse



Hahaha!! That one backfired on me, I meant if you choose 3 or 4 you have no chance of running her down! 

Sent from my SGH-I777 using XDA


----------



## roofrider (Jun 24, 2012)

LordManhattan said:


>

Click to collapse



D'oh! All along i thought this was some kind of trick photography :facepalm: I need to hit the bed.


----------



## husam666 (Jun 24, 2012)




----------



## mrrick (Jun 24, 2012)

Doorknob flush when locked.  





*signed


----------



## LordManhattan (Jun 24, 2012)

What's the point? The door will have a huge hole in it on sunday, after i've been out drinking on saturday and can't find the door knob


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jun 24, 2012)

LordManhattan said:


> What's the point? The door will have a huge hole in it on sunday, after i've been out drinking on saturday and can't find the door knob

Click to collapse



You sir, are the exception to every rule.

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jun 24, 2012)

They're real.





Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## Sine. (Jun 24, 2012)




----------



## mrrick (Jun 24, 2012)

*signed


----------



## boborone (Jun 25, 2012)

husam666 said:


>

Click to collapse



Wow, he has cellulite on his face. Looks likes my girl's upper thighs.


----------



## husam666 (Jun 25, 2012)

boborone said:


> Wow, he has cellulite on his face. Looks likes my girl's upper thighs.

Click to collapse



ROFL didn't notice it until now


----------



## boborone (Jun 25, 2012)




----------



## husam666 (Jun 25, 2012)

boborone said:


>

Click to collapse



the meme part... my reaction to that image^


----------



## LordManhattan (Jun 25, 2012)

boborone said:


>

Click to collapse



That is one flat ass.


----------



## boborone (Jun 25, 2012)

LordManhattan said:


> That is one flat ass.

Click to collapse



Yeah she used to have a hot body. Not so much nowadays. I'd still hit for nostalgia sake, but man, just man, wow what happened.


----------



## watt9493 (Jun 25, 2012)

boborone said:


> Yeah she used to have a hot body. Not so much nowadays. I'd still hit for nostalgia sake, but man, just man, wow what happened.

Click to collapse



0/10 would not hit with a bat.

Sent from my DROID RAZR


----------



## husam666 (Jun 25, 2012)

boborone said:


> Yeah she used to have a hot body. Not so much nowadays. I'd still hit for nostalgia sake, but man, just man, wow what happened.

Click to collapse



people get old, it's how life works


----------



## LordManhattan (Jun 25, 2012)

Age isnt' the problem. The lack of this is the problem:


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jun 25, 2012)

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## LordManhattan (Jun 25, 2012)

I want to be that hand.

Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium


----------



## LordManhattan (Jun 25, 2012)

LOL! That face!

Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jun 25, 2012)

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## orb3000 (Jun 25, 2012)

*Always good to have it handy*


----------



## LordManhattan (Jun 25, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Sent from my coffee pot.

Click to collapse



1. Print it out
2. Hang it up in a kindergarten
3. ??????
4. Profit

Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jun 25, 2012)

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## husam666 (Jun 25, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Sent from my coffee pot.

Click to collapse



Double fail


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jun 25, 2012)

husam666 said:


> Double fail

Click to collapse



Fixed 

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## orb3000 (Jun 25, 2012)




----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jun 25, 2012)

orb3000 said:


>

Click to collapse



With a chain that long, my skinny ass could fit thru no prob.  Screw the maze 

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## husam666 (Jun 25, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> With a chain that long, my skinny ass could fit thru no prob.  Screw the maze
> 
> Sent from my coffee pot.

Click to collapse



+1 on that


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jun 25, 2012)

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## LordManhattan (Jun 25, 2012)

Europe according to the Swiss:






Europe according to the Brits: 






According to Americans:






The US according to europeans:











Europe according to Norwegians:


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jun 25, 2012)

*who's


----------



## Shadow Samurai (Jun 25, 2012)

My first car decal! 

Sent from my Energized HTC Amaze!


----------



## veeman (Jun 25, 2012)

Shadow Samurai said:


> My first car decal!
> 
> Sent from my Energized HTC Amaze!

Click to collapse



This was my first car decal.





(It is a cool decal though )


----------



## shahkam (Jun 25, 2012)

Shadow Samurai said:


> My first car decal!
> 
> Sent from my Energized HTC Amaze!

Click to collapse



Awesome level = infinity

Swyped From My Sensation.


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jun 25, 2012)

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## KeanuC (Jun 25, 2012)

Classic

Sent from my R800x using xda premium


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jun 25, 2012)

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## 85gallon (Jun 25, 2012)




----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jun 25, 2012)

85gallon said:


>

Click to collapse



Slipknot after party?

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## boombotz401 (Jun 25, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Slipknot after party?
> 
> Sent from my coffee pot.

Click to collapse



Looks like someone fell asleep with there shoes on....fair game 

Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jun 25, 2012)

I'm buying this asap






Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## Hayden18 (Jun 25, 2012)

*Sent From My Android 4.0.4 Powered Xperia S*


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jun 25, 2012)

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## Archer (Jun 25, 2012)




----------



## Faiz Malkani (Jun 25, 2012)




----------



## Archer (Jun 25, 2012)

QuantumFoam said:


> View attachment 1154328

Click to collapse



Lol - I bet you panicked when you first saw that!


----------



## Hayden18 (Jun 25, 2012)

*Sent From My Android 4.0.4 Powered Xperia S*


----------



## John McClane (Jun 25, 2012)




----------



## K.A. (Jun 25, 2012)




----------



## mrrick (Jun 25, 2012)

*signed


----------



## Sine. (Jun 25, 2012)

John McClane said:


> https://dl.dropbox.com/u/14710379/FAIL/Coffee%20Art.png

Click to collapse



Wow! (Again, out of desktop thanks...)


----------



## M_T_M (Jun 25, 2012)

m1l4droid said:


> Unfortunately yes.

Click to collapse



I thought alcohol was banned in your country 

Pfft......haterz gonna hate


----------



## coolsandie (Jun 25, 2012)




----------



## John McClane (Jun 25, 2012)

Awesome Art made by Hands!


----------



## KidCarter93 (Jun 25, 2012)

Sent from my LT26i using xda premium


----------



## tallyforeman (Jun 25, 2012)

Me and Dolly:


----------



## KeanuC (Jun 25, 2012)

Last One 

Sent from my R800x using xda premium


----------



## mrrick (Jun 25, 2012)

*signed


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jun 25, 2012)

Three more of these, and Tally's all set 





Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## 85gallon (Jun 25, 2012)

M_T_M said:


> I thought alcohol was banned in your country
> 
> Pfft......haterz gonna hate

Click to collapse



Pffft.  It is banned in Saudi too.  But I found grape juice, yeast, and sugar while I was there!!   But then again they weren't going to castrate my first born if I got caught drinkin!


----------



## LordManhattan (Jun 25, 2012)

I don't know about Iran since they really don't focus on tourism, but i've heard that in Dubai and other typical muslim tourist places, you can drink alcohol as long as you drink in a hotel bar and places like that. I might me wrong, but i've read that somewhere.


----------



## xaccers (Jun 25, 2012)

85gallon said:


> Pffft.  It is banned in Saudi too.  But I found grape juice, yeast, and sugar while I was there!!   But then again they weren't going to castrate my first born if I got caught drinkin!

Click to collapse



Indeed, when we lived there dad used to brew dustbins of beer and some of the nicest wine I've ever tasted.


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jun 25, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> Sent from my LT26i using xda premium

Click to collapse



LMAFAO!!! That is epic!!! :laugh:


----------



## Dblfstr (Jun 25, 2012)

ScubaSteev said:


> Sent from my SPH-D710 using XDA

Click to collapse


----------



## ScubaSteev (Jun 25, 2012)

Dblfstr said:


>

Click to collapse



Haha nahh

Sent from my SPH-D710 using XDA


----------



## Babydollll (Jun 25, 2012)

Sent from my HTC_Amaze_4G using xda premium


----------



## John McClane (Jun 25, 2012)

Here's one for LordManhattan.


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jun 25, 2012)

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## WiredPirate (Jun 25, 2012)




----------



## malybru (Jun 25, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Sent from my coffee pot.

Click to collapse



Hi,

Does it sound like THIS


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jun 25, 2012)

malybru said:


> Hi,
> 
> Does it sound like THIS

Click to collapse



It better 

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## John McClane (Jun 25, 2012)

Whatever happened to QWERTY, this changed it. LOL   :silly:


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jun 25, 2012)

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## John McClane (Jun 25, 2012)




----------



## Apex (Jun 25, 2012)




----------



## KennyJoe69 (Jun 25, 2012)

Sent from my ADR6400L using XDA


----------



## Apex (Jun 25, 2012)

---------- Post added at 04:11 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:08 PM ----------


----------



## mrrick (Jun 25, 2012)

*signed


----------



## jaszek (Jun 25, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


>

Click to collapse




I don't get that. First of all PBR is not beer, it's piss in a can for hipsters. But implying it is, WTF does that note mean?


----------



## mrrick (Jun 25, 2012)

*signed


----------



## mrrick (Jun 25, 2012)

jaszek said:


> I don't get that. First of all PBR is not beer, it's piss in a can for hipsters. But implying it is, WTF does that note mean?

Click to collapse



Gynecolagist, paps smear...? 

Edit: /sightapatalk

*signed


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jun 25, 2012)

They may wanna rethink the headline.


----------



## torikorocks (Jun 25, 2012)

John McClane said:


>

Click to collapse



Oh $h!t someone divided by zero!

Sent from my DROID RAZR using xda premium


----------



## jaszek (Jun 25, 2012)

mrrick said:


> Gynecolagist, paps smear...?
> 
> Edit: /sightapatalk
> 
> *signed

Click to collapse



I got the gynecolagist part. But Pabst Beer? When I read the pabst word I nearly puked.


----------



## MissionImprobable (Jun 26, 2012)

LordManhattan said:


> You better be a 14 year old girl.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 07:17 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:10 PM ----------
> 
> Btw, best family photo ever.

Click to collapse


----------



## Apex (Jun 26, 2012)

jaszek said:


> I got the gynecolagist part. But Pabst Beer? When I read the pabst word I nearly puked.

Click to collapse



Don't be such a wussy about your beer snobbery. lol It was a joke, not something to get your panties twisted over! (It's all in good fun, so have some fun -rather than being a stick in the proverbial beer mud) :laugh:


----------



## Sine. (Jun 26, 2012)




----------



## jaszek (Jun 26, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> Don't be such a wussy about your beer snobbery. lol It was a joke, not something to get your panties twisted over! (It's all in good fun, so have some fun -rather than being a stick in the proverbial beer mud) :laugh:

Click to collapse



But I dont wear panties.


----------



## Apex (Jun 26, 2012)

jaszek said:


> But I dont wear panties.

Click to collapse



Fair enough.


----------



## mrrick (Jun 26, 2012)

*signed


----------



## KennyJoe69 (Jun 26, 2012)

Tonight's dinner....yum
Sent from my ADR6400L using XDA


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jun 26, 2012)

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jun 26, 2012)

What is up with xda today?  I can't even post pictures.  They're all failing.

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## KennyJoe69 (Jun 26, 2012)

View attachment uploadfromtaptalk1340671491378.jpg

Sent from my ADR6400L using XDA


----------



## vanessaem (Jun 26, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> What is up with xda today?  I can't even post pictures.  They're all failing.
> 
> Sent from my coffee pot.

Click to collapse




Are you using an image hosting site and if you are, which one?


----------



## KennyJoe69 (Jun 26, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> What is up with xda today?  I can't even post pictures.  They're all failing.
> 
> Sent from my coffee pot.

Click to collapse



No kidding....thought it was just me.

Sent from my ADR6400L using XDA


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jun 26, 2012)

vanessaem said:


> Are you using an image hosting site and if you are, which one?

Click to collapse



I'm on tapatalk...I tried hosting thru that, and thru xda.  That's how I've always done it.

I also just went and cleared data from Tapatalk app...still no go.

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## mightybrick (Jun 26, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> What is up with xda today?  I can't even post pictures.  They're all failing.
> 
> Sent from my coffee pot.

Click to collapse


----------



## vanessaem (Jun 26, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> I'm on tapatalk...I tried hosting thru that, and thru xda.  That's how I've always done it.
> 
> I also just went and cleared data from Tapatalk app...still no go.
> 
> Sent from my coffee pot.

Click to collapse




I've always found Tapatalk to be poor at hosting images. Try using the imgur for Android app by Colin Edwards.


----------



## KidCarter93 (Jun 26, 2012)

Lionel Richtea 





Sent from Sony Xperia S using XDA Premium
Join my threads here and here


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jun 26, 2012)

vanessaem said:


> I've always found Tapatalk to be poor at hosting images. Try using the imgur for Android app by Colin Edwards.

Click to collapse



Getting another app involved?  Psshhaw.  I've posted over a thousand pics in here using the same method.  Only since xda went down a few hours ago have I been having issues....ah well.

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## vanessaem (Jun 26, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Getting another app involved?  Psshhaw.  I've posted over a thousand pics in here using the same method.  Only since xda went down a few hours ago have I been having issues....ah well.
> 
> Sent from my coffee pot.

Click to collapse




Well, it's up to you.


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jun 26, 2012)

vanessaem said:


> Well, it's up to you.

Click to collapse



I guess its better than sitting here whining about it.

Thanks for the suggestion, though.:thumbup:

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jun 26, 2012)




----------



## 85gallon (Jun 26, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> What is up with xda today?  I can't even post pictures.  They're all failing.
> 
> Sent from my coffee pot.

Click to collapse









Now that that is over......


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jun 26, 2012)

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## Shadow Samurai (Jun 26, 2012)

*Sent from my Energized HTC Amaze!*


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jun 26, 2012)

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## torikorocks (Jun 26, 2012)

This is either a bike or a tank.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using xda premium


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jun 26, 2012)

torikorocks said:


> This is either a bike or a tank.
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR using xda premium

Click to collapse



Or an empty black box thingy.

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## torikorocks (Jun 26, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Or an empty black box thingy.
> 
> Sent from my coffee pot.

Click to collapse



Let me guess my pic didn't upload? 

Sent from my DROID RAZR using xda premium


----------



## Babydollll (Jun 26, 2012)

jaszek said:


> I don't get that. First of all PBR is not beer, it's piss in a can for hipsters. But implying it is, WTF does that note mean?

Click to collapse



You really don't get it? 
I don't believe you.....
Sent from my HTC One X using xda premium


----------



## MissionImprobable (Jun 26, 2012)

Why all the hate on PBR? I enjoy it. If I'm looking to slum it I look no further than PBR or some High Life. I can name quite a few more expensive beers that taste far worse.


----------



## jaszek (Jun 26, 2012)

MissionImprobable said:


> Why all the hate on PBR? I enjoy it. If I'm looking to slum it I look no further than PBR or some High Life. I can name quite a few more expensive beers that taste far worse.

Click to collapse



But a lot of cheaper beers that taste a lot better.


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jun 26, 2012)

jaszek said:


> But a lot of cheaper beers that taste a lot better.

Click to collapse



Keystone.

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## orb3000 (Jun 26, 2012)




----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jun 26, 2012)

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## roofrider (Jun 26, 2012)




----------



## MissionImprobable (Jun 26, 2012)

jaszek said:


> But a lot of cheaper beers that taste a lot better.

Click to collapse



Word. Even Natty may take it, but as long as I'm not at a hipster bar where they violate your wallet for it PBR will get meh by.


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jun 26, 2012)

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## mrrick (Jun 26, 2012)

*signed


----------



## ScubaSteev (Jun 26, 2012)

Sent from my SPH-D710 using XDA


----------



## mrrick (Jun 26, 2012)

*Mod edit:* You've been double-posting and reposting other people's stuff for days now.  Please stop.

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=27884153&postcount=11330


----------



## mrrick (Jun 26, 2012)

mrrick said:


> *Mod edit:* You've been double-posting and reposting other people's stuff for days now.  Please stop.

Click to collapse



Umm. Ok. 

With everyones pictures only showing up when they want, its kinda hard.  But you dont worry about it, ill make sure to save your bandwith man. Im a team player like that. 






I love when the mods wake up grumpy. Gonna be a good day! 

*signed


----------



## Archer (Jun 26, 2012)

mrrick said:


> Umm. Ok.
> 
> With everyones pictures only showing up when they want, its kinda hard.  But you dont worry about it, ill make sure to save your bandwith man. Im a team player like that.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



You posted the same image twice within the space of 10 hours - nothing to do with anyone else's pictures.


----------



## K.A. (Jun 26, 2012)




----------



## Sine. (Jun 26, 2012)




----------



## Archer (Jun 26, 2012)

mrrick said:


> I love when the mods wake up grumpy. Gonna be a good day!

Click to collapse



Maybe I was a bit grumpy earlier, but so would you be if you had to interface with the eBay API.


----------



## coolsandie (Jun 26, 2012)

---


----------



## John McClane (Jun 26, 2012)

For the JB fans. LOL  :silly:


----------



## Archer (Jun 26, 2012)

Inspired by Star Wars convo in another thread...


----------



## MissionImprobable (Jun 26, 2012)

Yeah, I'm a 9 Skank


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jun 26, 2012)

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## mrrick (Jun 26, 2012)

*signed


----------



## M_T_M (Jun 26, 2012)

Took this picture yesterday on my way home 


Pfft......haterz gonna hate


----------



## trell959 (Jun 26, 2012)

m1l4droid said:


> True story!

Click to collapse








Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium


----------



## husam666 (Jun 26, 2012)

trell959 said:


> Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium

Click to collapse



loooooooooooooooooooool, you made my night


----------



## LordManhattan (Jun 26, 2012)

All hail our new overlord!


----------



## drnecropolis (Jun 26, 2012)

LordManhattan said:


> All hail our new overlord!

Click to collapse



Holy hell that's scary! 

Sent from the set of Uniporn does Android


----------



## M_T_M (Jun 26, 2012)

LordManhattan said:


> All hail our new overlord!

Click to collapse



Why so serious? 

Pfft......haterz gonna hate


----------



## husam666 (Jun 26, 2012)

LordManhattan said:


> All hail our new overlord!

Click to collapse



I hope she haunts you in your nightmares


----------



## ScubaSteev (Jun 26, 2012)

Sent from my SPH-D710 using XDA


----------



## LordManhattan (Jun 26, 2012)




----------



## BeerChameleon (Jun 26, 2012)

m1l4droid said:


> Thanks. I didn't need to sleep ever anyway.

Click to collapse


----------



## WiredPirate (Jun 26, 2012)




----------



## husam666 (Jun 26, 2012)

---------- Post added at 11:36 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:24 PM ----------


----------



## tallyforeman (Jun 26, 2012)




----------



## mrrick (Jun 26, 2012)

*signed


----------



## xaccers (Jun 26, 2012)

tallyforeman said:


>

Click to collapse



Oh god no! Why?
That made me clench so hard it's going to take a week for my balls to come back down!
Just the thought of her leaving a slick of skin behind on the road.


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jun 26, 2012)

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## mrrick (Jun 26, 2012)

*signed


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jun 26, 2012)

mrrick said:


> *signed

Click to collapse



I wouldn't be surprised if that's actually a barbeque under the hood.

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jun 26, 2012)

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## ScubaSteev (Jun 26, 2012)

Sent from my SPH-D710 using XDA


----------



## Hayden18 (Jun 27, 2012)

*Sent From My Android 4.0.4 Powered Xperia S*


----------



## orb3000 (Jun 27, 2012)




----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jun 27, 2012)

^^^^  I found that kid's toilet paper.







Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## veeman (Jun 27, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Sent from my coffee pot.

Click to collapse








http://www.pussydrinks.com/


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jun 27, 2012)

veeman said:


> http://www.pussydrinks.com/

Click to collapse



Haha nice!

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jun 27, 2012)

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## veeman (Jun 27, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Sent from my coffee pot.

Click to collapse



Minnesota is awesome like that. xD


----------



## Hayden18 (Jun 27, 2012)

*Sent From My Android 4.0.4 Powered Xperia S*


----------



## mrrick (Jun 27, 2012)

*signed


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jun 27, 2012)

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## 85gallon (Jun 27, 2012)

Sticker on the bottom of friend's Vaio laptop.


----------



## MissionImprobable (Jun 27, 2012)

mrrick said:


> *signed

Click to collapse



In Mother Russia...


----------



## torikorocks (Jun 27, 2012)

Sent from my DROID RAZR using xda premium


----------



## MissionImprobable (Jun 27, 2012)




----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jun 27, 2012)

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## torikorocks (Jun 27, 2012)

Sent from my DROID RAZR using xda premium


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jun 27, 2012)

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## 85gallon (Jun 27, 2012)

A local rocket scientist we had in the paper last week.


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jun 27, 2012)

85gallon said:


> A local rocket scientist we had in the paper last week.

Click to collapse



Cool, he was already at the courthouse.  Should be a quickie hearing.  Case closed.

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## swiss420 (Jun 27, 2012)

85gallon said:


> A local rocket scientist we had in the paper last week.

Click to collapse



Definetly not the smartest guy in the Room but booked into the Caddo Correctional Center for a small bag? That probably is not going to make him any smarter. They would anyway have to educate him first before any Correction could take place.


----------



## mrrick (Jun 27, 2012)

*signed


----------



## boborone (Jun 27, 2012)

mrrick said:


> *signed

Click to collapse



Ohhhh the jokes. Oh the bans.

Sent from my SPH-D710 using xda premium


----------



## tallyforeman (Jun 27, 2012)




----------



## husam666 (Jun 27, 2012)




----------



## tallyforeman (Jun 27, 2012)

---------- Post added at 10:47 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:03 AM ----------


----------



## husam666 (Jun 27, 2012)




----------



## 85gallon (Jun 27, 2012)

swiss420 said:


> Definetly not the smartest guy in the Room but booked into the Caddo Correctional Center for a small bag? That probably is not going to make him any smarter. They would anyway have to educate him first before any Correction could take place.

Click to collapse



Welcome to the Bible Belt in the US!!!


----------



## Babydollll (Jun 27, 2012)

Snowflake approves of this message.


----------



## drnecropolis (Jun 27, 2012)

I'm a big 9gag stalker also..





Sent from the set of Uniporn does Android


----------



## drnecropolis (Jun 27, 2012)

LordManhattan said:


> All hail our new overlord!

Click to collapse








Sent from the set of Uniporn does Android


----------



## mrrick (Jun 27, 2012)

drnecropolis said:


> I'm a big 9gag stalker also..
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



If I could thank you twice, I would..  







*signed


----------



## Archer (Jun 27, 2012)

mrrick said:


> If I could thank you twice, I would..
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



My thoughts exactly.


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jun 27, 2012)

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## Sine. (Jun 27, 2012)

So bored at the end of this workday I'm posting a cat picture...


----------



## veeman (Jun 27, 2012)

m1l4droid said:


>

Click to collapse



Oh yeah. I love the AMG cars.

Sent from a thingymajig that sends things.


----------



## trell959 (Jun 27, 2012)

veeman said:


> Oh yeah. I love the AMG cars.
> 
> Sent from a thingymajig that sends things.

Click to collapse



+1000000 HELL YES! 

Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium


----------



## husam666 (Jun 27, 2012)

m1l4droid said:


> Damn it! Now I want Jellybean!!

Click to collapse



you sound like an if4g

j/s


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jun 27, 2012)

m1l4droid said:


> Damn it! Now I want Jellybean!!

Click to collapse



Well good thing we have nexuses


----------



## husam666 (Jun 27, 2012)




----------



## trell959 (Jun 27, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> Well good thing we have nexuses

Click to collapse



Facepalm.jpg 

Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jun 27, 2012)

husam666 said:


>

Click to collapse




LOL I make my gf hold my Sunglasses,Wallet,Keys,Phone,Candy,Snacks,Water.

If we see a movie LOL


----------



## ScubaSteev (Jun 27, 2012)

Sent from my SPH-D710 using XDA


----------



## Apex (Jun 27, 2012)

Sent from my MB865 using xda premium


----------



## jaszek (Jun 27, 2012)

ScubaSteev said:


> Sent from my SPH-D710 using XDA

Click to collapse



There is a chicken slaughter not too far from my house. SOmeone painted over the S. It says Chicken Laughter. I'll take a picture next time I'm there. lol


----------



## MissionImprobable (Jun 27, 2012)

jaszek said:


> There is a chicken slaughter not too far from my house. SOmeone painted over the S. It says Chicken Laughter. I'll take a picture next time I'm there. lol

Click to collapse



That I want to see :good:


----------



## ScubaSteev (Jun 27, 2012)

jaszek said:


> There is a chicken slaughter not too far from my house. SOmeone painted over the S. It says Chicken Laughter. I'll take a picture next time I'm there. lol

Click to collapse



Lmao
Do it.
Like nike

Sent from my SPH-D710 using XDA


----------



## xaccers (Jun 27, 2012)

m1l4droid said:


> Damn it! Now I want Jellybean!!

Click to collapse



What's Princess Leia doing on the stage?


----------



## KidCarter93 (Jun 27, 2012)

Sent from Sony Xperia S using XDA Premium
Join my threads here and here


----------



## Sine. (Jun 27, 2012)




----------



## husam666 (Jun 27, 2012)

Any news from Dirk?


----------



## mrrick (Jun 27, 2012)

New layout for movie theaters. Genius
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*signed


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jun 27, 2012)

mrrick said:


> New layout for movie theaters. Genius
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



...the screen could fall and crush the first 14 rows of people.  Genius.

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## xaccers (Jun 27, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> ...the screen could fall and crush the first 14 rows of people.  Genius.
> 
> Sent from my coffee pot.

Click to collapse



Just paint the ceiling instead.


----------



## mrrick (Jun 27, 2012)

xaccers said:


> Just paint the ceiling instead.

Click to collapse



Correct.  New hd projectors dont need much. 







*signed


----------



## xaccers (Jun 27, 2012)

mrrick said:


> Correct.  New hd projectors dont need much.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Exactly, a HD projector is giving that guy tattoos.


----------



## Sine. (Jun 27, 2012)




----------



## mrrick (Jun 28, 2012)

*signed


----------



## veeman (Jun 28, 2012)

My two favorite Porsches.





Sent from a thingymajig that sends things.


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jun 28, 2012)

This truck kicks ass.






Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## mrrick (Jun 28, 2012)

*signed


----------



## MissionImprobable (Jun 28, 2012)

^What's that all aboot, eh?


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jun 28, 2012)

The future was today.






Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## vanessaem (Jun 28, 2012)

Stare at the black cross in the center of the animation and you'll notice something different..


----------



## animatedbreak (Jun 28, 2012)

vanessaem said:


> Stare at the black cross in the center of the animation and you'll notice something different..

Click to collapse



That's trippy.






For those of you that know your fonts....


----------



## M_T_M (Jun 28, 2012)

animatedbreak said:


> That's trippy.
> 
> For those of you that know your fonts....

Click to collapse





Pfft......haterz gonna hate


----------



## veeman (Jun 28, 2012)

M_T_M said:


> View attachment 1161248
> 
> Pfft......haterz gonna hate

Click to collapse



The stupid things we call brains.

Sent from a thingymajig that sends things.


----------



## torikorocks (Jun 28, 2012)

This just ruined bubble tea for me lol

Sent from my DROID RAZR using xda premium


----------



## KidCarter93 (Jun 28, 2012)

Now that, I would play 





Sent from Sony Xperia S using XDA Premium
Join my threads here and here


----------



## swiss420 (Jun 28, 2012)

mrrick said:


> New layout for movie theaters. Genius
> 
> *signed

Click to collapse



Wouldent the Ceiling height have to be much higher in order to pack enough people into the theather? Anyway drinking while watching the movie could become somewhat of a challenge.   But if it helps to change the 16:9 Format to something else I am all for it. After all the 16:9 Format is only interessting for the industrie but not for the consumer. http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/16:9


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jun 28, 2012)

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## KidCarter93 (Jun 28, 2012)

Sent from Sony Xperia S using XDA Premium
Join my threads here and here


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jun 28, 2012)

swiss420 said:


> Wouldent the Ceiling height have to be much higher in order to pack enough people into the theather? Anyway drinking while watching the movie could become somewhat of a challenge.   But if it helps to change the 16:9 Format to something else I am all for it. After all the 16:9 Format is only interessting for the industrie but not for the consumer. http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/16:9

Click to collapse



Screw the consumer....I wish everything would just convert to this. The 2.40:1 standard. Commonly misconstrued as 2.35:1.





Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jun 28, 2012)

Double post


----------



## 85gallon (Jun 28, 2012)

swiss420 said:


> Wouldent the Ceiling height have to be much higher in order to pack enough people into the theather? Anyway drinking while watching the movie could become somewhat of a challenge.   But if it helps to change the 16:9 Format to something else I am all for it. After all the 16:9 Format is only interessting for the industrie but not for the consumer. http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/16:9

Click to collapse



Aren't most theater movies in 21:9 ???


EDIT:  

SkinnyDrummer, Vizio just released a 21:9 TV.

http://www.engadget.com/2012/06/27/vizio-xvt-cinemawide-tv-goes-on-sale/


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jun 28, 2012)

85gallon said:


> Aren't most theater movies in 21:9 ???
> 
> 
> EDIT:
> ...

Click to collapse



No....the vast majority are 1.85:1 (academy standard...aka, close to 16:9). A lot of high budget action/drama films are shot on wider film.  Speilberg, Lawrence of Arabia, Forrest Gump, Braveheart.... those are shot in Cinema scope...

I'll check that TV out!

Here's an easy guide...
http://37signals.com/svn/posts/1529-theatrical-aspect-ratio

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## 85gallon (Jun 28, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> No....the vast majority are 1.85:1 (academy standard...aka, close to 16:9). A lot of high budget action/drama films are shot on wider film.  Speilberg, Lawrence of Arabia, Forrest Gump, Braveheart.... those are shot in Cinema scope...
> 
> I'll check that TV out!
> 
> Sent from my coffee pot.

Click to collapse



I stand corrected.  I thought most were 21:9.  But then again I refuse to spend the money they want at the theaters. I haven't been to a theater in 15 years.   I just wait for it to come out on demono.... errr, DVD.  

Thanks for the link. Very helpful.  Although, they didn't cover TBS/TNT Stretch-O-Vision!


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jun 28, 2012)

85gallon said:


> I stand corrected.  I thought most were 21:9.  But then again I refuse to spend the money they want at the theaters. I haven't been to a theater in 15 years.   I just wait for it to come out on demono.... errr, DVD.
> 
> Thanks for the link. Very helpful.  Although, they didn't cover TBS/TNT Stretch-O-Vision!

Click to collapse



Who watches tbs/tnt, when sci-fi channel puts out the most horribly good ****, in glorious HD?

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jun 28, 2012)

And something to ponder....

Subtitles...






Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jun 28, 2012)

I have failed Sheldon...
But knowing what I know now, the Green Lantern shirt makes sense.











OK....he's got me...






This is my PC (some asshole in another thread didn't believe this was my PC....because he googled the watermark and found different pictures of it......PB4UGO is my nick on overclock.net). Sorry for the rediculous disclaimer.
























Sorry, Sheldon.



I have a white one.

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## Archer (Jun 28, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Reminds me of my Elvis....  rip little man
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Good looking boy.  I hate having to lose pets.

And now this...


----------



## mrrick (Jun 28, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> I have failed Sheldon...
> But knowing what I know now, the Green Lantern shirt makes sense.
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Your computer gave me morning wood.. Just sayin








*signed


----------



## mrrick (Jun 28, 2012)

*signed


----------



## KidCarter93 (Jun 28, 2012)

Me having a rant at a giffgaff agent 





Sent from Sony Xperia S using XDA Premium
Join my threads here and here


----------



## knuckle03 (Jun 28, 2012)

Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda premium


----------



## mrrick (Jun 28, 2012)

*signed


----------



## mrrick (Jun 28, 2012)

knuckle03 said:


> /master key. Jpg
> 
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda premium

Click to collapse



This is how I shall explain it to my daughter, when the time comes. 

*signed


----------



## roofrider (Jun 28, 2012)

mrrick said:


> ibroguy.jpg
> 
> *signed

Click to collapse



Double post buddy


----------



## Dblfstr (Jun 28, 2012)

mrrick said:


> *signed

Click to collapse





mrrick said:


> *signed

Click to collapse


----------



## Sine. (Jun 28, 2012)




----------



## duryard (Jun 28, 2012)

delete


----------



## Archer (Jun 28, 2012)

It would be remiss of me to see this and not post it.


----------



## duryard (Jun 28, 2012)

Archer said:


> It would be remiss of me to see this and not post it.

Click to collapse



Posted a image that I thought I had edited to remove the "naugnty f word) need to wait for photobucket to update it so deleted it before you did


----------



## Archer (Jun 28, 2012)

duryard said:


> Posted a image that I thought I had edited to remove the "naugnty f word) need to wait for photobucket to update it so deleted it before you did

Click to collapse



I saw that and it was blacked out.  Strange


----------



## coolsandie (Jun 28, 2012)

---


----------



## tallyforeman (Jun 28, 2012)




----------



## MissionImprobable (Jun 28, 2012)

vanessaem said:


> Stare at the black cross in the center of the animation and you'll notice something different..

Click to collapse



SHE'S a WITCH!


----------



## WiredPirate (Jun 28, 2012)




----------



## coolsandie (Jun 28, 2012)

*3D TV*


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jun 28, 2012)

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## Hayden18 (Jun 28, 2012)

Oh Yeah


----------



## K.A. (Jun 28, 2012)

So what? you were expecting a signature here? Well, you got it


----------



## tallyforeman (Jun 28, 2012)




----------



## orb3000 (Jun 28, 2012)




----------



## ovoxo (Jun 28, 2012)

hahahahahahaha:laugh:


----------



## 85gallon (Jun 28, 2012)

orb3000 said:


>

Click to collapse


----------



## Dblfstr (Jun 28, 2012)

Mod Edit: no politics


----------



## LordManhattan (Jun 28, 2012)

Link fail


----------



## Sine. (Jun 28, 2012)




----------



## SpaceCaker (Jun 28, 2012)

Sine. said:


>

Click to collapse



good onr

Sent from my GT-S5830 using xda premium


----------



## tallyforeman (Jun 28, 2012)

Anyone care to see the outcome of some serious time and money that was put into a bogg truck??

http://s1131.photobucket.com/albums/m559/HeavyMetalFab/Yukon/


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jun 28, 2012)

tallyforeman said:


> Anyone care to see the outcome of some serious time and money that was put into a bogg truck??
> 
> http://s1131.photobucket.com/albums/m559/HeavyMetalFab/Yukon/

Click to collapse



Good god man, that's awesome!  My favorite color too!

Just stick the General Lee "01" on the doors, then perfection 

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## Sine. (Jun 28, 2012)

tallyforeman said:


> Anyone care to see the outcome of some serious time and money that was put into a bogg truck??
> 
> http://s1131.photobucket.com/albums/m559/HeavyMetalFab/Yukon/

Click to collapse



Good gallery, the only thing laking is a picture of the original truck on wheels 

Not fan of these trucks but curious, how much and how long did it take to achieve this transformation? Is it your work? And more important, what is the consumption of this kind of monster?


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jun 28, 2012)

Sine. said:


>

Click to collapse


----------



## Sine. (Jun 28, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


>

Click to collapse



My favorite one


----------



## mrrick (Jun 28, 2012)

*signed


----------



## RinZo (Jun 28, 2012)

This one really had me goin.


----------



## Apex (Jun 28, 2012)




----------



## animatedbreak (Jun 28, 2012)




----------



## MissionImprobable (Jun 29, 2012)

RinZo said:


> This one really had me goin.

Click to collapse



Future CIA recruit? Survey says: yes!


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jun 29, 2012)

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## KidCarter93 (Jun 29, 2012)

RinZo said:


> This one really had me goin.

Click to collapse



That's genius. I'd have made it a pass just because of the brilliance of it 

Sent from Sony Xperia S using XDA Premium
Join my threads here and here


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jun 29, 2012)

Awesome Halloween makeup is awesome.






Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## RinZo (Jun 29, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> That's genius. I'd have made it a pass just because of the brilliance of it
> 
> Sent from Sony Xperia S using XDA Premium
> Join my threads here and here

Click to collapse



Haha the answers aren't wrong.


----------



## animatedbreak (Jun 29, 2012)




----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jun 29, 2012)

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## orb3000 (Jun 29, 2012)




----------



## KidCarter93 (Jun 29, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Sent from my coffee pot.

Click to collapse







Sent from Sony Xperia S using XDA Premium
Join my threads here and here


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jun 29, 2012)

orb3000 said:


>

Click to collapse








Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## duryard (Jun 29, 2012)




----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jun 29, 2012)

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## duryard (Jun 29, 2012)

*Naked Chicks with Guns*


----------



## boborone (Jun 29, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Sent from my coffee pot.

Click to collapse



Hussam, can you read what's written on his chest?

Or anybody know of some google product that can read it?


----------



## 85gallon (Jun 29, 2012)

boborone said:


> Hussam, can you read what's written on his chest?
> 
> Or anybody know of some google product that can read it?

Click to collapse



Most likely the guy's name in Arabic.  I had mine made while I was over there.


----------



## boborone (Jun 29, 2012)

85gallon said:


> Most likely the guy's name in Arabic.  I had mine made while I was over there.

Click to collapse



Ahhh I see. Thank you. So what was your's?


----------



## jaszek (Jun 29, 2012)

85gallon said:


> Most likely the guy's name in Arabic.  I had mine made while I was over there.

Click to collapse



That's what you think what's written. Its like those tattoos people get in Chinese lettering, thinking its something thoughtful and deep when it really says "I am a horse". Lol

I'm kidding. I'm pretty sure it was your name in Arabic. 

*YOUR AD HERE*


----------



## orb3000 (Jun 29, 2012)




----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jun 29, 2012)

jaszek said:


> That's what you think what's written. Its like those tattoos people get in Chinese lettering, thinking its something thoughtful and deep when it really says "I am a horse". Lol
> 
> I'm kidding. I'm pretty sure it was your name in Arabic.
> 
> *YOUR AD HERE*

Click to collapse








Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## 85gallon (Jun 29, 2012)

boborone said:


> Ahhh I see. Thank you. So what was your's?

Click to collapse


ڰ ڰڋٻځٲ               "Supposedly" my last name.  Probably actually says dickhead or asshole!!


----------



## orb3000 (Jun 29, 2012)




----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jun 29, 2012)

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## Thatgrass (Jun 29, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Sent from my coffee pot.

Click to collapse



And then go and eat your lunch 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda premium


----------



## husam666 (Jun 29, 2012)

boborone said:


> Hussam, can you read what's written on his chest?
> 
> Or anybody know of some google product that can read it?

Click to collapse



it says Brian, or brain, depends on how you read it


----------



## mrrick (Jun 29, 2012)

*signed


----------



## K.A. (Jun 29, 2012)

husam666 said:


> it says Brian, or brain, depends on how you read it

Click to collapse



Its brian mostly...

So what? you were expecting a signature here? Well, you got it


----------



## DD-Ripper (Jun 29, 2012)

My own created JUSTIN BIEBER troll...  
Made using "Rage Maker"

Sent from my GT-i9100 equipped with Grenade Launcher and Remote Explosives


----------



## Hayden18 (Jun 29, 2012)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## RinZo (Jun 29, 2012)




----------



## swiss420 (Jun 29, 2012)

It is Friday. Time for a beer. The File name said Ben Verkaaik. A google search brought up this link http://www.lavatyart.com/galleries/bverkaaik/bverkaaik.htm I guess it is from him. Found it somewhere in the Binary News Jungle.


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jun 29, 2012)

Finally...whew...





Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## LordManhattan (Jun 29, 2012)

It's FRIDAY!


----------



## animatedbreak (Jun 29, 2012)

LordManhattan said:


> It's FRIDAY!

Click to collapse



This happens to me everyday, by the same woman. The other way around.


...naked.





*Awe Yeah.*


----------



## tallyforeman (Jun 29, 2012)

Sine. said:


> Good gallery, the only thing laking is a picture of the original truck on wheels
> 
> Not fan of these trucks but curious, how much and how long did it take to achieve this transformation? Is it your work? And more important, what is the consumption of this kind of monster?

Click to collapse



I'll see if I can round one or two up. It was already lifted on some crazy leaf springs before it was rebuilt. Took little over a year because the original build plan changed several times and the people who built it also work full time jobs. Normally it would take about a month or two if you stay after it. I think the guy had about $50k in rebuilding it (guestimate). He spared no expense even down to House of Kolor paints. He kept the stock 350 in it so she'd run all day on a tank of fuel. The truck was resently sold and the new owner is gonna put a lil more umph in it, if you know what I mean. It's now tagged to be street driven in Texas.


----------



## husam666 (Jun 29, 2012)




----------



## drnecropolis (Jun 29, 2012)

**** just got real...




Sent from the set of Uniporn does Android


----------



## LordManhattan (Jun 29, 2012)




----------



## husam666 (Jun 29, 2012)

---------- Post added at 07:03 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:53 PM ----------


----------



## LordManhattan (Jun 29, 2012)




----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jun 29, 2012)

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## ScubaSteev (Jun 29, 2012)

Sent from my SPH-D710 using XDA


----------



## husam666 (Jun 29, 2012)

---------- Post added at 07:13 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:09 PM ----------


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jun 29, 2012)

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## 85gallon (Jun 29, 2012)

Fatal Overdose?


----------



## husam666 (Jun 29, 2012)




----------



## drnecropolis (Jun 29, 2012)

85gallon said:


> Fatal Overdose?

Click to collapse



I seen this before a few years ago but it had a kcf bucket superimposed in to it also.. it said something like "death by stereotypes"

Sent from the set of Uniporn does Android


----------



## boborone (Jun 29, 2012)

husam666 said:


> it says Brian, or brain, depends on how you read it

Click to collapse



Thanks. And Milad, I thought you said you couldn't read Arabic. :what:

Sent from my SPH-D710 using xda premium


----------



## husam666 (Jun 29, 2012)




----------



## Sine. (Jun 29, 2012)




----------



## plegdroid (Jun 29, 2012)

Sine. said:


>

Click to collapse



two things that make a man happy, that's a bit excessive! I'd settle for either one of them


----------



## plegdroid (Jun 29, 2012)




----------



## LordManhattan (Jun 29, 2012)

plegdroid said:


>

Click to collapse



YES, THIS! I whould die happy!


----------



## Sine. (Jun 29, 2012)

plegdroid said:


> two things that make a man happy, that's a bit excessive! I'd settle for either one of them

Click to collapse



Yeah... I don't know... Bringing alcohol won't be enought


----------



## boborone (Jun 29, 2012)

Posted in wrong thread earlier








Maybe I shouldn't leave things like this laying around when the cops come to question me about a break in. almost took meer then and there.

Sent from my SPH-D710 using xda premium




Sent from my SPH-D710 using xda premium


----------



## plegdroid (Jun 29, 2012)

Sine. said:


> Yeah... I don't know... Bringing alcohol won't be enought

Click to collapse



 I do believe the scientific name for [email protected] lubricant is beer , so my logic would be beer first, followed by nakedness as a result of beer.


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jun 29, 2012)

Dat pool






Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## Sine. (Jun 29, 2012)

plegdroid said:


> I do believe the scientific name for [email protected] lubricant is beer , so my logic would be beer first, followed by nakedness as a result of beer.

Click to collapse



Seen from this point of view I admit you are right :cyclops:


----------



## plegdroid (Jun 29, 2012)

Sine. said:


> Seen from this point of view I admit you are right :cyclops:

Click to collapse



with beer, this lady would be considered attractive. 


sober, you've got to be questioning aspirations.

do believe that's where the term honeymoon came from (mead ) to drunk to care.


----------



## WiredPirate (Jun 29, 2012)

I was listening to Knife Party's "Internet Friends" and realized it goes perfect with overly attached girl lol, so I generated this..


----------



## plegdroid (Jun 29, 2012)

WiredPirate said:


> I was listening to Knife Party's "Internet Friends" and realized it goes perfect with overly attached girl lol, so I generated this..

Click to collapse



I've had beer, so yes I would 
actually probably would sober.


----------



## tallyforeman (Jun 29, 2012)




----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jun 29, 2012)

tallyforeman said:


>

Click to collapse



"How do you get mud INTO the tires?"






Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## tallyforeman (Jun 29, 2012)




----------



## tallyforeman (Jun 29, 2012)

It's a DONK:


----------



## WiredPirate (Jun 29, 2012)

tallyforeman said:


>

Click to collapse



Awesome, awesome picture!! Two times awesome.

And if I remember my Ebonics correctly.. a "donk" is a 70's vehicle right? Then a "box" is 80's, and a "bubble" is 90's? Does anybody have enough street cred to confirm?


----------



## 85gallon (Jun 29, 2012)

I thought they were all hoopties.


----------



## tallyforeman (Jun 29, 2012)

Can't only build trucks like this to make a living. But surely can spend some $$$$$$ on fixing them up. 






















And a trar to end on (PT Cruiser). I'm done for today.


----------



## Sine. (Jun 29, 2012)

WiredPirate said:


> Awesome, awesome picture!! Two times awesome.
> 
> And if I remember my Ebonics correctly.. a "donk" is a 70's vehicle right? Then a "box" is 80's, and a "bubble" is 90's? Does anybody have enough street cred to confirm?

Click to collapse



I had to google it and stumble upon this definition,


> *donk*
> Any POS late 80's or early 90's American heap (preferably an Impala) that has large enough wheels installed until it resembles (and rides and handles like) a Conestoga wagon. This is done so it sits up high enough so as to be at the same eye level as the Playas with real juice ridin in their Escalades. Adding in a bad candy paint job and Wal-Mart sub box completes the transformation.
> With no money left over for necessary suspension and brake upgrades, the lifespan is limited to a few drug runs or the first Police chase, whichever occurs first.
> 
> _That donk is fly and ridin high._

Click to collapse



but this more serious link  seems to confim your thought.


----------



## husam666 (Jun 29, 2012)




----------



## mrrick (Jun 29, 2012)

*signed


----------



## Sine. (Jun 30, 2012)




----------



## AJGO23 (Jun 30, 2012)

mrrick said:


> *signed

Click to collapse



Chris Bosh?

Sent from my Incredible 2 using xda app-developers app


----------



## animatedbreak (Jun 30, 2012)

AJGO23 said:


> Chris Bosh?
> 
> Sent from my Incredible 2 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse







Yes. Chris Bosh.


----------



## LordManhattan (Jun 30, 2012)




----------



## boborone (Jun 30, 2012)

Wtf is this






Sent from my SPH-D710 using xda premium


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jun 30, 2012)

boborone said:


> Wtf is this
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Haven't seen those here yet.  8% alc....that would be the difference.  Bet it tastes like ****.  And I drink **** beer.

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## boborone (Jun 30, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Haven't seen those here yet.  8% alc....that would be the difference.  Bet it tastes like ****.  And I drink **** beer.
> 
> Sent from my coffee pot.

Click to collapse



First time I had seen em.

Sent from my SPH-D710 using xda premium


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jun 30, 2012)

boborone said:


> First time I had seen em.
> 
> Sent from my SPH-D710 using xda premium

Click to collapse



It must taste like Steel Reserve.  Worst malted beverage ever.

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## NotATreoFan (Jun 30, 2012)

Sine. said:


>

Click to collapse



No, you cannot.


----------



## animatedbreak (Jun 30, 2012)

boborone said:


> First time I had seen em.
> 
> Sent from my SPH-D710 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Had 10% beer and it tasted like absolute death. Guinness, Or a nice english Porter...then after that, It's a whole new breed. =/ Like wheat beer. What the damn is that?


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jun 30, 2012)

NotATreoFan said:


> No, you cannot.

Click to collapse



Let's all have a moment of silence for all those poor folks that sit in traffic on their way to the gym to ride stationary bikes.

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## boborone (Jun 30, 2012)

animatedbreak said:


> Had 10% beer and it tasted like absolute death. Guinness, Or a nice english Porter...then after that, It's a whole new breed. =/ Like wheat beer. What the damn is that?

Click to collapse



Idk natural light tastes like water, that natty must taste like piss.

Sent from my SPH-D710 using xda premium


----------



## boborone (Jun 30, 2012)

I bought this






Not bad piss, lesser of the evil.

Sent from my SPH-D710 using xda premium


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jun 30, 2012)

boborone said:


> I bought this
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Welcome to my world!  

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## boborone (Jun 30, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Welcome to my world!
> 
> Sent from my coffee pot.

Click to collapse



It sucks man




And just cause I need a pic nowadays to stay on topic in off topic






Sent from my SPH-D710 using xda premium


----------



## drnecropolis (Jun 30, 2012)

animatedbreak said:


> Had 10% beer and it tasted like absolute death. Guinness, Or a nice english Porter...then after that, It's a whole new breed. =/ Like wheat beer. What the damn is that?

Click to collapse



Damn... you are drinking Trash...
Around fall look for a beer made by Weyerbachher, its called Imperial Pumpkin Ale... its an 8% and tastes amazing... light spiced beer..laces pretty well considering it isn't real heavy like Guinness or Murphy's stout, Innis and Gunn makes a real smooth rum cask ale that's around 7% and badass! 








Sent from the set of Uniporn does Android


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jun 30, 2012)

Needs a wash, but here's mine.











Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## boborone (Jun 30, 2012)

I posted these in the mafia thread. Here's the Hagman hippy mobile.



























Replacing the awnings on it. New ones are the same yellow that's on the side of the Airstream.

The two pics with the doghouse and front hatch off is cause I was seeing what all is needed for AC to blow on the driver.


Sent from my SPH-D710 using xda premium


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jun 30, 2012)

Are you guys still working on it?

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## boborone (Jun 30, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Needs a wash, but here's mine.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



12s? I'll post some of my buds truck you would appreciate in a bit.

Sent from my SPH-D710 using xda premium


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jun 30, 2012)

boborone said:


> 12s? I'll post some of my buds truck you would appreciate in a bit.
> 
> Sent from my SPH-D710 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Yup...its a real ball shaker!

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## boborone (Jun 30, 2012)

He's got it locked right now, but the box in the back has 4 10s. Beater redneck truck haha. :beer:

Sent from my SPH-D710 using xda premium


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jun 30, 2012)

boborone said:


> He's got it locked right now, but the box in the back has 4 10s. Beater redneck truck haha. :beer:
> 
> Sent from my SPH-D710 using xda premium

Click to collapse



That's some serious truck.  4 10s in close quarters is no joke!

To me there's no greater joy than drowning out the homies on a daily basis.

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## boborone (Jun 30, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> That's some serious truck.  4 10s in close quarters is no joke!
> 
> To me there's no greater joy than drowning out the homies on a daily basis.
> 
> Sent from my coffee pot.

Click to collapse



Hell yeah! My old ranger, I told a friend who worked at circuit city I just don't want to hear the guy next to me. He put in eclipse 3 ways all around and a Sony 10 something sub and head unit. I loved it. Couldn't hear anybody but me. It was am extended cab and had room for a sub unlike the one I have now.

Sent from my SPH-D710 using xda premium


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jun 30, 2012)

boborone said:


> Hell yeah! My old ranger, I told a friend who worked at circuit city I just don't want to hear the guy next to me. He put in eclipse 3 ways all around and a Sony 10 something sub and head unit. I loved it. Couldn't hear anybody but me. It was am extended cab and had room for a sub unlike the one I have now.
> 
> Sent from my SPH-D710 using xda premium

Click to collapse



I'll never go back to stock systems.  I'm gonna be the old man who's got a 2000 watt Cadillac.

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## 85gallon (Jun 30, 2012)

In college I had an S-10 extended cab with 2 15's behind the seat.  Loved it.

huh???  what'd you say????  I can't hear you.  Speak up!!


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jun 30, 2012)

Dat sky






Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## MissionImprobable (Jun 30, 2012)

LordManhattan said:


>

Click to collapse



The text ruined it. So much better in the original, showing the unspoken language between man and cat.

---------- Post added at 11:23 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:11 PM ----------




mrrick said:


> *signed

Click to collapse


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jun 30, 2012)

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## shawayne21 (Jun 30, 2012)

LOL


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jun 30, 2012)

Wife went to bed a while ago...I'm waking her up with texts...making fun of her dad.  I don't think she likes it.

We're living with my inlaws for a few months while our house gets worked on, so I've been observing them as they get older.

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## Hayden18 (Jun 30, 2012)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## shawayne21 (Jun 30, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Wife went to bed a while ago...I'm waking her up with texts...making fun of her dad.  I don't think she likes it.
> 
> We're living with my inlaws for a few months while our house gets worked on, so I've been observing them as they get older.
> 
> Sent from my coffee pot.

Click to collapse



Corny....


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jun 30, 2012)

shawayne21 said:


> Corny....

Click to collapse





Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## Prawesome (Jun 30, 2012)

Damn it Archer


----------



## Sine. (Jun 30, 2012)




----------



## t3chi3 (Jun 30, 2012)

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using xda premium


----------



## veeman (Jun 30, 2012)

Hayden18 said:


> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD

Click to collapse



That awkward moment when awkward is spelled wrong.

Sent from a thingymajig that sends things.


----------



## Hayden18 (Jun 30, 2012)

veeman said:


> That awkward moment when awkward is spelled wrong.
> 
> Sent from a thingymajig that sends things.

Click to collapse



Only just realised that




Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## NotATreoFan (Jun 30, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Let's all have a moment of silence for all those poor folks that sit in traffic on their way to the gym to ride stationary bikes.
> 
> Sent from my coffee pot.

Click to collapse



I drive to the gym to walk 6 miles on the elliptical, and then lift some weights. Actually, there is a gym at work, so I only drive to a Planet Fitness one day a week. 






TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Yup...its a real ball shaker!
> 
> Sent from my coffee pot.

Click to collapse



I have 2 12" subs in my trunk, driven by a 1000W mono amp. Another 1200W amp drives the speakers. You can hear Metallica from a block and a half away. 

--------------------
Sent from the United States and my DROID Charge using Verizon's fast LTE network.


----------



## LordManhattan (Jun 30, 2012)

Why are you running Vista?


----------



## 85gallon (Jun 30, 2012)

m1l4droid said:


> Just, f**k.

Click to collapse



Might want to blur out that bootleg software cd on your desk!! ;oldwink       Oh, errr, I mean "backup" copy!!


----------



## LordManhattan (Jun 30, 2012)

I'll never get that minute back again.


----------



## veeman (Jun 30, 2012)

Sent from a thingymajig that sends things.

Edit: stupid tapatalk app...


----------



## 85gallon (Jun 30, 2012)

m1l4droid said:


> No it's legit.

Click to collapse



That's right.  Sorry.  I forgot about that.  I read a story a while back that the MS factory in China that makes CDs ran out of labels so they had to use Sharpies for a day or two to label the CDs.  LOL


----------



## mrrick (Jun 30, 2012)

*signed


----------



## LordManhattan (Jun 30, 2012)

m1l4droid said:


> No it's legit.

Click to collapse



That's a lie.


----------



## NotATreoFan (Jun 30, 2012)

85gallon said:


> Might want to blur out that bootleg software cd on your desk!! ;oldwink       Oh, errr, I mean "backup" copy!!

Click to collapse



My Microsoft apps come from an MSDN license, so they're all labeled in permanent marker. 

--------------------
Sent from the United States and my DROID Charge using Verizon's fast LTE network.


----------



## LordManhattan (Jun 30, 2012)

m1l4droid said:


> so sue me!

Click to collapse


----------



## conantroutman (Jun 30, 2012)

m1l4droid said:


> Just, f**k.

Click to collapse





m1l4droid said:


> so sue me!

Click to collapse



Tidy up your desk or I'll ban you.......
It's upsetting my OCD.


----------



## LordManhattan (Jun 30, 2012)

conantroutman said:


> Tidy up your desk or I'll ban you.......
> It's upsetting my OCD.

Click to collapse


----------



## LordManhattan (Jun 30, 2012)

m1l4droid said:


> Is it okay now?!!!

Click to collapse



That's waaay better!


----------



## 85gallon (Jun 30, 2012)

What are those things on the wall to the left of your monitor?


----------



## 85gallon (Jun 30, 2012)

m1l4droid said:


> light switches?

Click to collapse



Are they for people with special needs?

This is what we call a light switch.


----------



## jaszek (Jun 30, 2012)

85gallon said:


> Are they for people with special needs?
> 
> This is what we call a light switch.

Click to collapse



Thats the american light switch. The rest of the world uses nicer looking ones. lol.

In Poland I had a light switch that you had to touch for it to light up.


----------



## LordManhattan (Jun 30, 2012)

Here's a typical light switch






Or if you like something that's better looking






Or if you like something that's more high tech


----------



## 85gallon (Jun 30, 2012)

m1l4droid said:


> Um... No all light switches are like that here...
> 
> We used to use light switches like those like 20 years ago.

Click to collapse



You guys had lights 20 years ago?  Or just the switches?


----------



## LordManhattan (Jun 30, 2012)

The switches  We used those ones 20 years ago  It's 2012 now. A switch is not just a switch anymore.


----------



## conantroutman (Jun 30, 2012)

m1l4droid said:


> Don't worry, I'm not mad.
> 
> 
> 
> Is it okay now?!!!

Click to collapse



No.


----------



## ross231 (Jun 30, 2012)

hahahahahahahahahahaha


----------



## mrrick (Jun 30, 2012)

*signed


----------



## animatedbreak (Jun 30, 2012)




----------



## LordManhattan (Jun 30, 2012)




----------



## 85gallon (Jun 30, 2012)

*Mod edit:* Not the first time I've had to remove something you've posted.  Make it the last.


----------



## visavon (Jun 30, 2012)

Sent from my HTC Wildfire S A510e using xda app-developers app


----------



## visavon (Jun 30, 2012)

:thumbup:


Sent from my HTC Wildfire S A510e using xda app-developers app


----------



## visavon (Jun 30, 2012)

Red necks love em or hate them 

Sent from my HTC Wildfire S A510e using xda app-developers app


----------



## conantroutman (Jun 30, 2012)

Was gonna post my first attempt at theming my ipod over on iPhone developers but new users can't post links...   stupid rules.... 

NATF, Y U MAKING ME SPAM FOR TEN POSTS??? 








LordManhattan said:


>

Click to collapse



Scottish whales, most violent in the world....





Sent From My Fingers To Your Face.....


----------



## KnukLHead (Jun 30, 2012)

visavon said:


> Red necks love em or hate them
> 
> Sent from my HTC Wildfire S A510e using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



I have actually done this. Lol

Sent from my SPH-D710 using xda premium


----------



## KnukLHead (Jun 30, 2012)

Sent from my SPH-D710 using xda premium


----------



## drnecropolis (Jun 30, 2012)

Sent from the set of Uniporn does Android


----------



## 85gallon (Jun 30, 2012)




----------



## mrrick (Jun 30, 2012)

*signed


----------



## MacaronyMax (Jun 30, 2012)




----------



## husam666 (Jun 30, 2012)

m1l4droid said:


> Don't worry, I'm not mad.
> 
> 
> 
> Is it okay now?!!!

Click to collapse


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jun 30, 2012)

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## LordManhattan (Jun 30, 2012)

conantroutman said:


> Was gonna post my first attempt at theming my ipod over on iPhone developers but new users can't post links...   stupid rules....
> 
> NATF, Y U MAKING ME SPAM FOR TEN POSTS???
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



You call that theming? Oh Conan, you noob


----------



## M_T_M (Jun 30, 2012)

conantroutman said:


> Was gonna post my first attempt at theming my ipod over on iPhone developers but new users can't post links...   stupid rules....
> 
> NATF, Y U MAKING ME SPAM FOR TEN POSTS???
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Ewwwewwwww....IBarf 

Pfft......haterz gonna hate


----------



## LordManhattan (Jun 30, 2012)

No, M_T_M, the iFolks are pretty good at theming (MacThemes), so no barf here, but Conan's work is just awful. AWFUL.




        Hihhihihi, i'm getting banned aren't i?


----------



## M_T_M (Jun 30, 2012)

LordManhattan said:


> No, M_T_M, the iFolks are pretty good at theming (MacThemes), so no barf here, but Conan's work is just awful. AWFUL.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Yes, yes you are 

Pfft......haterz gonna hate


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jun 30, 2012)

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## conantroutman (Jun 30, 2012)

LordManhattan said:


> No, M_T_M, the iFolks are pretty good at theming (MacThemes), so no barf here, but Conan's work is just awful. AWFUL.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Well I wasn't planning on making a career out of it...   Anyway I think it looks good so f**k you 


That's as far as I got before Cydia gave me the overwhelming urge to self harm...  I dunno how these iCreeps put up with that muck. 
Sent From My Fingers To Your Face.....


----------



## LordManhattan (Jun 30, 2012)

M_T_M said:


> Yes, yes you are
> 
> Pfft......haterz gonna hate

Click to collapse



Nooooo!

Here are some screenshots i've dug up from my Imageshack from the old days (iPhone 3GS)

Inspired by TRON 









Weather and FB/Twitter RSS widgets on the homescreen: 






App drawer + different stuff






Typical stuff that's popular in iOS and Android circles






I loved me some cube


----------



## M_T_M (Jun 30, 2012)

LordManhattan said:


> Nooooo!
> 
> Here are some screenshots i've dug up from my Imageshack from the old days (iPhone 3GS)
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Oh the pain, the pain of it all!! 
Must gouge eyes out 
Pfft......haterz gonna hate


----------



## conantroutman (Jun 30, 2012)

M_T_M said:


> Oh the pain, the pain of it all!!
> Must gouge eyes out
> Pfft......haterz gonna hate

Click to collapse



Pfft... fandroid.... 
Your just jelly that your device doesn't suck as much as an iOS device... 






Let's see how long it takes Milad to spot the grammatical error up there. No need to correct me Mr grammar nazi...  

Sent From My Fingers To Your Face.....


----------



## M_T_M (Jun 30, 2012)

conantroutman said:


> Pfft... fandroid....
> Your just jelly that your device doesn't suck as much as an iOS device...
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Your wrong...your ego and your fanatical way of living guarantees your forever suffering. Also your a monster...I say good day to youse,  good day!!! 

Pfft......haterz gonna hate


----------



## conantroutman (Jun 30, 2012)

M_T_M said:


> Your wrong...your ego and your fanatical way of living guarantees your forever suffering. Also your a monster...I say good day to youse,  good day!!!
> 
> Pfft......haterz gonna hate

Click to collapse








Sent From My Fingers To Your Face.....


----------



## LordManhattan (Jun 30, 2012)

conantroutman said:


> Pfft... fandroid....
> Your just jelly that your device doesn't suck as much as an iOS device...
> 
> Let's see how long it takes Milad to spot the grammatical error up there. No need to correct me Mr grammar nazi...
> ...

Click to collapse



LOL! Milad is already here. Spying, spotting and finally executes his lame comments. 

But seriously, we are "all" TECH lovers here, so why does so many here hate the iPhone/iPad and Mac? I love the Macbook, and i'm "fine" with the other iProducts, but as a tech lover you have gotta be interested in "everything tech". 

If you choose a side, like Android, well... you're a fandroid/fanboy like you say. In my book, that's no bueno. Milad is a fandroid. I hate him i tolerate him


----------



## M_T_M (Jun 30, 2012)

Pfft......haterz gonna hate


----------



## conantroutman (Jun 30, 2012)

I'm just trying to get my own back on him for posting those pics of his junkyard of a desk.

Sent From My Fingers To Your Face.....


----------



## M_T_M (Jun 30, 2012)

conantroutman said:


> I'm just trying to get my own back on him for posting those pics of his junkyard of a desk.
> 
> Sent From My Fingers To Your Face.....

Click to collapse



Link or you ate bad haggis and are hallucinating 

Pfft......haterz gonna hate


----------



## conantroutman (Jun 30, 2012)

M_T_M said:


> Link or you ate bad haggis and are hallucinating
> 
> Pfft......haterz gonna hate

Click to collapse



Good back a few pages to this afternoon.... 

And fyi, there's no such thing as bad haggis, except what you guys have over there because your wussy government won't let you eat guts...  

Sent From My Fingers To Your Face.....


----------



## LordManhattan (Jun 30, 2012)

conantroutman said:


> I'm just trying to get my own back on him for posting those pics of his junkyard of a desk.
> 
> Sent From My Fingers To Your Face.....

Click to collapse



LOL! You're special aren't you?


----------



## conantroutman (Jul 1, 2012)

LordManhattan said:


> LOL! You're special aren't you?

Click to collapse








Sent From My Fingers To Your Face.....


----------



## M_T_M (Jul 1, 2012)

conantroutman said:


> Good back a few pages to this afternoon....
> 
> And fyi, there's no such thing as bad haggis, except what you guys have over there because your wussy government won't let you eat guts...
> 
> Sent From My Fingers To Your Face.....

Click to collapse



Listen you..if there's something me and my peeps like is guts. Tripes is one of me favorite dishes 

Pfft......haterz gonna hate


----------



## LordManhattan (Jul 1, 2012)

conantroutman said:


> Sent From My Fingers To Your Face.....

Click to collapse



That's the spirit! We love you! You can do it! Don't give up! Reach for the stars! Crash and burn like a junkie on a sunday morning! Die like a delusional man!  

Just don't give up!


----------



## gmaster1 (Jul 1, 2012)

M_T_M said:


> Listen you..if there's something me and my peeps like is guts. Tripes is one of me favorite dishes
> 
> Pfft......haterz gonna hate

Click to collapse



How's about liquidised tripe then  makes a perfect smoothie

Sent from the phone of Gamers


----------



## LordManhattan (Jul 1, 2012)

Oh god no.. "IT"'s socializing.. The world will come to an end..


----------



## husam666 (Jul 1, 2012)




----------



## mrrick (Jul 1, 2012)

*signed


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jul 1, 2012)

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## MissionImprobable (Jul 1, 2012)

mrrick said:


> *signed

Click to collapse








Lastly:


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jul 1, 2012)

Might be a repost :screwy:

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## boborone (Jul 1, 2012)




----------



## conantroutman (Jul 1, 2012)

m1l4droid said:


> Indeed, indeed.
> 
> 
> Oh and CTM, I've given up correcting you. You're so retarded correcting you won't help at all.
> ...

Click to collapse








Sent From My Fingers To Your Face.....


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jul 1, 2012)

Found this in my garage earlier.  Now he's having a beer.  Looks familiar.
















Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## conantroutman (Jul 1, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Found this in my garage earlier.  Now he's having a beer.  Looks familiar.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Really? 
I was thinking pedobear... 






Sent From My Fingers To Your Face.....


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jul 1, 2012)

You would 

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jul 1, 2012)

m1l4droid said:


> Off topic, but why are you up? It's like 6:30 in the morning over there!

Click to collapse



6:30 is a reasonable hour to wake up, lazy bones 

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## conantroutman (Jul 1, 2012)

m1l4droid said:


> Off topic, but why are you up? It's like 6:30 in the morning over there!

Click to collapse



I see more like 7.48.... 

Been awake since about 7, when you get up at 4.30am most days you kinda get used to it. I can't remember the last time I slept past 8am, seriously 






Sent From My Fingers To Your Face.....


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jul 1, 2012)

conantroutman said:


> I see more like 7.48....
> 
> Been awake since about 7, when you get up at 4.30am most days you kinda get used to it. I can't remember the last time I slept past 8am, seriously
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Just about midnight here.  


Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## RomWiz (Jul 1, 2012)




----------



## plegdroid (Jul 1, 2012)

boborone said:


> [
> [/IMG]

Click to collapse



arrhhh, saliva me timber!


----------



## Prawesome (Jul 1, 2012)

---------- Post added at 02:39 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:37 PM ----------







---------- Post added at 02:41 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:39 PM ----------







---------- Post added at 02:43 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:41 PM ----------







---------- Post added at 02:48 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:43 PM ----------

















*le me on my holidays


----------



## KidCarter93 (Jul 1, 2012)

Sent from Sony Xperia S using XDA Premium
Join my threads here and here


----------



## mrrick (Jul 1, 2012)

*signed


----------



## drnecropolis (Jul 1, 2012)

Sent from the set of Uniporn does Android


----------



## 85gallon (Jul 1, 2012)

Prawesome said:


>

Click to collapse








http://www.snopes.com/photos/architecture/nagasaki.asp


----------



## Prawesome (Jul 1, 2012)

85gallon said:


> http://www.snopes.com/photos/architecture/nagasaki.asp

Click to collapse



9gag trolled me


----------



## veeman (Jul 1, 2012)

animatedbreak said:


>

Click to collapse



My friend has a water bottle that has that on it.

Sent from a thingymajig that sends things.


----------



## MissionImprobable (Jul 1, 2012)

m1l4droid said:


> Indeed, indeed.
> 
> 
> Oh and CTM, I've given up correcting you. You're so retarded correcting you won't help at all.
> ...

Click to collapse



Works fine for me. Maybe your computer/phone sucks at life.


----------



## MissionImprobable (Jul 1, 2012)

m1l4droid said:


> It works for you because it's already in your cache.

Click to collapse



Try again, cause I'm a wizard.

---------- Post added at 12:40 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:38 PM ----------







In case anyone missed it and doesn't want to sleep tonight.


----------



## plegdroid (Jul 1, 2012)

MissionImprobable said:


> Try again, cause I'm a wizard.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 12:40 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:38 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse


----------



## roofrider (Jul 1, 2012)




----------



## xaccers (Jul 1, 2012)

plegdroid said:


> View attachment 1169407

Click to collapse



Mitsukurina owstoni


----------



## roofrider (Jul 1, 2012)




----------



## plegdroid (Jul 1, 2012)

xaccers said:


> Mitsukurina owstoni

Click to collapse



that's even more scary, now I know it's very real...


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jul 1, 2012)

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## mrrick (Jul 1, 2012)

*signed


----------



## RomWiz (Jul 1, 2012)

Skickat från min LG-P970 via Tapatalk 2


----------



## roofrider (Jul 1, 2012)

Holy crap..


----------



## samsgun357 (Jul 1, 2012)

orb3000 said:


>

Click to collapse



This guy fell asleep waiting for that antique computer boot.

Sent from a galaxy far far away......


----------



## roofrider (Jul 1, 2012)

girls...


----------



## xaccers (Jul 1, 2012)

roofrider said:


> Holy crap..

Click to collapse



"I just don't understand why I can't get a job"


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jul 1, 2012)

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## roofrider (Jul 1, 2012)

---------- Post added at 02:20 AM ---------- Previous post was at 01:40 AM ----------

This must be milad's friend,


----------



## SimonTS (Jul 1, 2012)

---------- Post added at 09:57 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:56 PM ----------


----------



## conantroutman (Jul 1, 2012)

SimonTS said:


>

Click to collapse



What if we were all such massive assholes that all the other sperm went in the other direction just to get away from us? (imagine that in a conspiracy keanu meme) 

Sent From My Fingers To Your Face.....


----------



## SimonTS (Jul 1, 2012)

conantroutman said:


> What if we were all such massive assholes that all the other sperm went in the other direction just to get away from us? (imagine that in a conspiracy keanu meme)

Click to collapse



Thanks for making me laugh - I've had a crap few days, but that was just what I needed :good:


----------



## vanessaem (Jul 1, 2012)

roofrider said:


> girls...

Click to collapse




What about girls? Stupidity spans both genders.


----------



## jaszek (Jul 1, 2012)




----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jul 1, 2012)

I just found this in my garage.  Well played, Skerpie.






Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## KnukLHead (Jul 1, 2012)

this is what I'm doing right now. Degray Lake, Caddo Valley Arkansas

Sent from my SPH-D710 using xda premium


----------



## roofrider (Jul 1, 2012)

vanessaem said:


> What about girls? Stupidity spans both genders.

Click to collapse








wat say u now?


----------



## SimonTS (Jul 1, 2012)

roofrider said:


> wat say u now?

Click to collapse



Love it!!


----------



## plegdroid (Jul 1, 2012)

conantroutman said:


> What if we were all such massive assholes that all the other sperm went in the other direction just to get away from us? (imagine that in a conspiracy keanu meme)
> 
> Sent From My Fingers To Your Face.....

Click to collapse


----------



## vanessaem (Jul 1, 2012)

roofrider said:


> wat say u now?

Click to collapse




I say this:







LOL and this:



roofrider said:


> Holy crap..

Click to collapse


----------



## conantroutman (Jul 1, 2012)

SimonTS said:


> Thanks for making me laugh - I've had a crap few days, but that was just what I needed :good:

Click to collapse



Anytime mate...   







m1l4droid said:


> That may be correct for you...
> 
> also look a couple of pages back...

Click to collapse



What am I looking at? 
Link pls. 


Sent From My Fingers To Your Face.....


----------



## SimonTS (Jul 1, 2012)

conantroutman said:


> What am I looking at?
> Link pls.

Click to collapse



I guess he means this...

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=28141658&postcount=11725


----------



## roofrider (Jul 1, 2012)

vanessaem said:


> I say this:

Click to collapse



here's one...


----------



## SimonTS (Jul 1, 2012)

roofrider said:


> here's one...

Click to collapse



and another ...


----------



## conantroutman (Jul 1, 2012)

SimonTS said:


> I guess he means this...
> 
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=28141658&postcount=11725

Click to collapse



Ahhh nice one milad.....  
I can sleep tonight. 

Sent From My Fingers To Your Face.....


----------



## roofrider (Jul 1, 2012)

vanessaem said:


> LOL and this:

Click to collapse



Right back atcha


----------



## 85gallon (Jul 1, 2012)

KnukLHead said:


> this is what I'm doing right now. Degray Lake, Caddo Valley Arkansas
> 
> Sent from my SPH-D710 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Never would go in that lake when I was a kid.  It is wicked deep.  Lock Ness or some **** could live in there.  I think it is like 140 feet deep.


----------



## vanessaem (Jul 1, 2012)

roofrider said:


> Right back atcha

Click to collapse




Right right...








My point's been proven. We can go on for days with this but lets not...lol.


----------



## roofrider (Jul 1, 2012)

vanessaem said:


> My point's been proven. We can go on for days with this but lets not...lol.

Click to collapse



Ya, last one..







Gotta hit the bed,
~Night y'all.
*runs to get a Dreamcatcher*


----------



## vanessaem (Jul 1, 2012)

roofrider said:


> Ya, last one..
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse




Ok...


----------



## kenfrancoise (Jul 1, 2012)

Sent from my Calculator Casio ES003


----------



## jaszek (Jul 1, 2012)

Not sure if my post got deleted or I forgot to post. Any explanation from the overlords?


----------



## plegdroid (Jul 1, 2012)

roofrider said:


> Holy crap..

Click to collapse



Dear Lord, S.Coe. Great Britain Olympic Committee. 

Your Grace, 

I, have found away to make our athletes perform better, with this, nasal, and full facial aerodynamic pack. 

Yours Respectively. 

P.Droid, Esq.


----------



## plegdroid (Jul 1, 2012)

jaszek said:


> Not sure if my post got deleted or I forgot to post. Any explanation from the overlords?

Click to collapse



Guinness..


----------



## jaszek (Jul 1, 2012)

plegdroid said:


> Guinness..

Click to collapse



I didnt drink since I woke up...yet


----------



## plegdroid (Jul 1, 2012)

jaszek said:


> I didnt drink since I woke up...yet

Click to collapse



it's gone last orders here, so it's ok, here's one to start your day 

edit: poet, and I didn't know it...


----------



## NotATreoFan (Jul 1, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> I just found this in my garage.  Well played, Skerpie.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I found those for sale at The UPS Store.


----------



## plegdroid (Jul 1, 2012)




----------



## boborone (Jul 1, 2012)

Queue theme



Sent from my SPH-D710 using xda premium


----------



## plegdroid (Jul 2, 2012)

boborone said:


> Queue theme
> 
> Sent from my SPH-D710 using xda premium

Click to collapse



a close up.


----------



## boborone (Jul 2, 2012)

Grilling bacon and sausage

Sent from my SPH-D710 using xda premium


----------



## mrrick (Jul 2, 2012)

*signed


----------



## MissionImprobable (Jul 2, 2012)

KnukLHead said:


> this is what I'm doing right now. Degray Lake, Caddo Valley Arkansas
> 
> Sent from my SPH-D710 using xda premium

Click to collapse







Watching people from the woods?


----------



## M_T_M (Jul 2, 2012)

MissionImprobable said:


> Watching people from the woods?

Click to collapse



Like a perv....

Sent from my Xoom using xda premium


----------



## mrrick (Jul 2, 2012)

*signed


----------



## KnukLHead (Jul 2, 2012)

MissionImprobable said:


> Watching people from the woods?

Click to collapse











M_T_M said:


> Like a perv....
> 
> Sent from my Xoom using xda premium

Click to collapse




Lmao. 


Sent from my SPH-D710 using xda premium


----------



## LordManhattan (Jul 2, 2012)

mrrick said:


> *signed

Click to collapse



If there's rice in that bowl, RIP dude.


----------



## 85gallon (Jul 2, 2012)

A movie set they are building in my town for a movie starring Gerard Butler. A facade of the White House for "Olympus Has Fallen"

This is BOSSIER!!!!!!!!


----------



## LordManhattan (Jul 2, 2012)




----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jul 2, 2012)

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## MissionImprobable (Jul 2, 2012)

KnukLHead said:


> Lmao.
> 
> 
> Sent from my SPH-D710 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Credit though. Those are some sparse trees so your ninja skills are on high since you weren't seen :silly:


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jul 2, 2012)

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## Prawesome (Jul 2, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Sent from my coffee pot.

Click to collapse



Lord Manhattan!!!


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jul 2, 2012)

Prawesome said:


> Lord Manhattan!!!

Click to collapse



Did he make those?

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## 85gallon (Jul 2, 2012)

*Mod edit:* Removed image with swearing, again.


----------



## 85gallon (Jul 2, 2012)

Not mine.  Snagged it from college humor.

Sent from my Kindle Fire using xda app-developers app


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jul 2, 2012)

85gallon said:


> Not mine.  Snagged it from college humor.
> 
> Sent from my Kindle Fire using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



You should never have mentioned that lol

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## visavon (Jul 2, 2012)

KnukLHead said:


> this is what I'm doing right now. Degray Lake, Caddo Valley Arkansas
> 
> Sent from my SPH-D710 using xda premium

Click to collapse





No hockey mask and axe?


----------



## Prawesome (Jul 2, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Did he make those?
> 
> Sent from my coffee pot.

Click to collapse



 Who knows? 

Sent from the year 3000 using a SGA where sheep's are not present.


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jul 2, 2012)

Prawesome said:


> Who knows?
> 
> Sent from the year 3000 using a SGA where sheep's are not present.

Click to collapse



Just wondering why you were calling his name like this kid was calling out his mom's name...





Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jul 2, 2012)

M_T_M said:


> Like a perv....
> 
> Sent from my Xoom using xda premium

Click to collapse








Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## iok1 (Jul 2, 2012)

Sent from my HTC Sensation


----------



## mrrick (Jul 2, 2012)

*signed


----------



## drnecropolis (Jul 2, 2012)

Sent from the set of Uniporn does Android


----------



## KidCarter93 (Jul 2, 2012)

And Cartman having a few drinks 





Sent from Sony Xperia S using XDA Premium
Join my threads here and here


----------



## Prawesome (Jul 2, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Just wondering why you were calling his name like this kid was calling out his mom's name...
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



The pics were "related" to his profile pic anyway -_-


----------



## Hayden18 (Jul 2, 2012)

This made me lol





Sent from my LT26i using xda premium


----------



## SpaceCaker (Jul 2, 2012)

Hayden18 said:


> This made me lol
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Lol

Sent from my GT-S5830 using xda premium


----------



## Archer (Jul 2, 2012)

This made me lol


----------



## mrrick (Jul 2, 2012)

*signed


----------



## drnecropolis (Jul 2, 2012)

Got to do this!






Sent from the set of Uniporn does Android


----------



## plegdroid (Jul 2, 2012)




----------



## KnukLHead (Jul 2, 2012)

85gallon said:


> Never would go in that lake when I was a kid.  It is wicked deep.  Lock Ness or some **** could live in there.  I think it is like 140 feet deep.

Click to collapse



I grew up on this lake. My dad actually helped build it back in the day. A lot of places that are underwater now he used to party at so I've had a life long guided tour of where everything was and is on this lake. I love it. 



Sent from my SPH-D710 using xda premium


----------



## drnecropolis (Jul 2, 2012)

Sent from the set of Uniporn does Android


----------



## Xxul (Jul 2, 2012)

Sent from my HTC Flyer P510e using xda premium


----------



## K.A. (Jul 2, 2012)

---------- Post added at 07:11 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:11 PM ----------


----------



## husam666 (Jul 2, 2012)




----------



## tallyforeman (Jul 2, 2012)




----------



## orb3000 (Jul 2, 2012)




----------



## Archer (Jul 2, 2012)

orb3000 said:


>

Click to collapse


----------



## KidCarter93 (Jul 2, 2012)

Sent from Sony Xperia S using XDA Premium
Join my threads here and here


----------



## plegdroid (Jul 2, 2012)

sent via carrier pigeon.


----------



## plegdroid (Jul 2, 2012)

sent via carrier pigeon.


----------



## mrrick (Jul 2, 2012)

*signed


----------



## coolsandie (Jul 2, 2012)

*Iron Man Part-I & Part-II*





---


----------



## husam666 (Jul 2, 2012)




----------



## mrrick (Jul 2, 2012)

*signed


----------



## boborone (Jul 2, 2012)

****ing heaven

Local coffee shop with my espresso and cigarettes. Hard day at work I need it.

Sent from your phone you"lost"


----------



## Archer (Jul 2, 2012)

MOAR!


----------



## MissionImprobable (Jul 2, 2012)

plegdroid said:


> sent via carrier pigeon.

Click to collapse



Seems Legit.


----------



## MissionImprobable (Jul 2, 2012)

Archer said:


> MOAR!

Click to collapse


*
Sorry, you are limited to 8 thanks per day
* :crying:


----------



## mrrick (Jul 2, 2012)

*signed


----------



## LordManhattan (Jul 2, 2012)

Prawesome said:


> Lord Manhattan!!!

Click to collapse



WANT!


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jul 2, 2012)

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## Sine. (Jul 3, 2012)




----------



## LordManhattan (Jul 3, 2012)




----------



## mrrick (Jul 3, 2012)

*signed


----------



## tallyforeman (Jul 3, 2012)

mrrick said:


> *signed

Click to collapse




Nice shaggin' wagon!


----------



## KidCarter93 (Jul 3, 2012)

Pokemon hype




I SO want the Bulbasaur ones :')





Sent from Sony Xperia S using XDA Premium
Join my threads here and here


----------



## mrrick (Jul 3, 2012)

Ridiculously pho... Meh
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*signed


----------



## Sine. (Jul 3, 2012)




----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jul 3, 2012)

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## LordManhattan (Jul 3, 2012)

Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium


----------



## mrrick (Jul 3, 2012)

*signed


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jul 3, 2012)

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## 85gallon (Jul 3, 2012)




----------



## shahkam (Jul 3, 2012)

85gallon said:


>

Click to collapse



Parenting level = INSANELY STUPID.

Sent From My Sexy Sensation Running Aokp.


----------



## WiredPirate (Jul 3, 2012)

85gallon said:


>

Click to collapse



Whoops hit the thanks button trying to hit quote lol. Somebody call DHR.


----------



## boborone (Jul 3, 2012)

85gallon said:


>

Click to collapse



My future ex wife right there

Sent from your phone you "lost"


----------



## shahkam (Jul 3, 2012)

boborone said:


> My future ex wife right there
> 
> Sent from your phone you "lost"

Click to collapse



Nice pick.

Sent From My Sexy Sensation Running Aokp.


----------



## MissionImprobable (Jul 3, 2012)

GEWGL parenting fail. That is only the tip of the iceberg.


----------



## 85gallon (Jul 3, 2012)

WiredPirate said:


> Somebody call DHR.

Click to collapse



Department of Human Resources?  What, do you want to hire her?


Sent from my Kindle Fire using xda app-developers app


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jul 3, 2012)

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## 85gallon (Jul 3, 2012)

His father must be so proud!!!  He has been taught well.  Brings, sniff, tears to my eyes.


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jul 3, 2012)

85gallon said:


> His father must be so proud!!!  He has been taught well.  Brings, sniff, tears to my eyes.

Click to collapse



That's worse quality than the Zapruder film.

What am I seeing?

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## PortlandAmir (Jul 3, 2012)




----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jul 3, 2012)

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## boborone (Jul 3, 2012)

Sent from your phone you "lost"


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jul 3, 2012)

boborone said:


> Sent from your phone you "lost"

Click to collapse



Hope that guy isn't solids.  He's got an easy shot on 13.

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## boborone (Jul 3, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Hope that guy isn't solids.  He's got an easy shot on 13.
> 
> Sent from my coffee pot.

Click to collapse



That was the best man in my wedding. One of the only who can beat me. Stripes.

Sent from your phone you "lost"


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jul 3, 2012)

boborone said:


> That was the best man in my wedding. One of the only who can beat me. Stripes.
> 
> Sent from your phone you "lost"

Click to collapse



So you're pretty good?

Noted 

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## boborone (Jul 3, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> So you're pretty good?
> 
> Noted
> 
> Sent from my coffee pot.

Click to collapse



That and drunk 

Good thing I'm sleeping in my trick hahaha

Sent from your phone you "lost"


----------



## boborone (Jul 3, 2012)

I don't know e what's what just posting in en all

Sent from your phone you "lost"


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jul 3, 2012)

boborone said:


> I don't know e what's what just posting in en all
> 
> Sent from your phone you "lost"

Click to collapse



That font is rediculous.

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## boborone (Jul 3, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> That font is rediculous.
> 
> Sent from my coffee pot.

Click to collapse



The comic book kid in me loves it

Sent from your phone you "lost"


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jul 3, 2012)

boborone said:


> The comic book kid in me loves it
> 
> Sent from your phone you "lost"

Click to collapse



Rediculous can mean so many things 


Check the what are you listening to thread...think you might dig the song/vid.
Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## KnukLHead (Jul 3, 2012)

Sent from my SPH-D710 using xda premium


----------



## boborone (Jul 3, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Rediculous can mean so many things
> 
> 
> Check the what are you listening to thread...think you might dig the song/vid.
> Sent from my coffee pot.

Click to collapse



I gotta make a Pandora station footer them.

I love three Swype keyboard. Best thing footer drinks

Sent from your phone you "lost"


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jul 3, 2012)

boborone said:


> I gotta make a Pandora station footer them.
> 
> I love three Swype keyboard. Best thing footer drinks
> 
> Sent from your phone you "lost"

Click to collapse



No.  On the contrary, I don't think that keyboard is working all that well for you. :beer::beer::beer::beer::beer:

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## boborone (Jul 3, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> No.  On the contrary, I don't think that keyboard is working all that well for you. :beer::beer::beer::beer::beer:
> 
> Sent from my coffee pot.

Click to collapse



Hahaha I love hate you man. You're fing cool as Sunday mofo. Wow I am so so drunk. I do my gingerbread keyboard. Need to install that. I hate when your phone dies and you backups on PC are all old and meaningless. Thanks man. I missed metal. I'm a metal hippy. I miss my beard and long hair. F'ing job bs. Now I have fo hawk and douche clothes. I hate money. Miss the commune. I love hippy women. First after divorce was a hippy chick. Psychology major. Spent two days together and she kissed me bye and never called. Her husband was out of town. Got me back in the groove. 

Yeah I'm metal. Yeah I'm hippy. I like the death penalty and am for abortion. I'm just f'ed up.

Live you bro skinny.

Sent from your phone you "lost"


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jul 3, 2012)

boborone said:


> Hahaha I love hate you man. You're fing cool as Sunday mofo. Wow I am so so drunk. I do my gingerbread keyboard. Need to install that. I hate when your phone dies and you backups on PC are all old and meaningless. Thanks man. I missed metal. I'm a metal hippy. I miss my beard and long hair. F'ing job bs. Now I have fo hawk and douche clothes. I hate money. Miss the commune. I love hippy women. First after divorce was a hippy chick. Psychology major. Spent two days together and she kissed me bye and never called. Her husband was out of town. Got me back in the groove.
> 
> Yeah I'm metal. Yeah I'm hippy. I like the death penalty and am for abortion. I'm just f'ed up.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



You just wrote my 1000 thank acceptance speech.  

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jul 3, 2012)

For serious tho, we do what we do...

You've had a tough go at it lately.

I have not ignored that.  I admit, it makes me remember what I have and why I have it.  Minus a divorce, I know what you're going through.

But in the end, there's always humor.

And I'm glad you buy my brand.

Brohugnothomo.







Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## boborone (Jul 3, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> You just wrote my 1000 thank acceptance speech.
> 
> Sent from my coffee pot.

Click to collapse



Atoast 

To OT Thumper

1k thanks and a1k more

Live long and prosper. SPLIT THOSE FINGERS AND GIVE THE SHOCKER. Here's to it we all do it. 

Happy Thanksgiving tsd.

:beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer:

Sent from your phone you "lost"


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jul 3, 2012)

boborone said:


> Atoast
> 
> To OT Thumper
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Btw I'm on beer 12, and I have two tall cans in the console of my car.  How do I type so good? :beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer:

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## conantroutman (Jul 3, 2012)

Quick, somebody roll him back into the drunk thread.....   

Sent From My Fingers To Your Face.....


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jul 3, 2012)

conantroutman said:


> Quick, somebody roll him back into the drunk thread.....
> 
> Sent From My Fingers To Your Face.....

Click to collapse



****....its morning in Scotland....we look like assholes right now.

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## boborone (Jul 3, 2012)

conantroutman said:


> Quick, somebody roll him back into the drunk thread.....
> 
> Sent From My Fingers To Your Face.....

Click to collapse



Aye don't you start Scotty. You're drunk now and don't know it. It's in your genres

Sent from your phone you "lost"


----------



## boborone (Jul 3, 2012)

boborone said:


> Aye don't you start Scotty. You're drunk now and don't know it. It's in your genres
> 
> Sent from your phone you "lost"

Click to collapse



Genes

Sent from your phone you "lost"


----------



## boborone (Jul 3, 2012)

Ok night

See you in a couple hours when I wake up

Sent from your phone you "lost"


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jul 3, 2012)

boborone said:


> Genes
> 
> Sent from your phone you "lost"

Click to collapse



Genre....same difference...





Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jul 3, 2012)

Eggshells.






Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## conantroutman (Jul 3, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> ****....its morning in Scotland....we look like assholes right now.
> 
> Sent from my coffee pot.

Click to collapse



Clearly you've never been to Scotland, where being an asshole is a 24hr job.   







boborone said:


> Aye don't you start Scotty. You're drunk now and don't know it. It's in your genres
> 
> Sent from your phone you "lost"

Click to collapse



Banned for disrespecting a moderator. 

And we might be drunk but you'll never prove it. Now if you'll excuse me if need to clean the vomit off my shoes. 

Sent From My Fingers To Your Face.....


----------



## Archer (Jul 3, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> ****....its morning in Scotland....we look like assholes right now.

Click to collapse



Now?


----------



## conantroutman (Jul 3, 2012)

Archer said:


> Now?

Click to collapse



Hahahahahaha.... 
Whoosh.... Thunk...  Etc etc..... 

Sent From My Fingers To Your Face.....


----------



## Archer (Jul 3, 2012)

conantroutman said:


> Hahahahahaha....
> Whoosh.... Thunk...  Etc etc.....
> 
> Sent From My Fingers To Your Face.....

Click to collapse



Sometimes it would be wrong not to.


----------



## mrrick (Jul 3, 2012)

*signed


----------



## Sine. (Jul 3, 2012)




----------



## tallyforeman (Jul 3, 2012)

MUDFEST!!!!






PERRY!!


----------



## animatedbreak (Jul 3, 2012)




----------



## tallyforeman (Jul 3, 2012)

Can anybody see the guy in the pic below??









Here, lemme help you:






A buddy of mine was in DC and took this pic with his Razor.


----------



## Archer (Jul 3, 2012)




----------



## 85gallon (Jul 3, 2012)

boborone said:


> F'ing job bs. Now I have fo hawk and douche clothes. I hate money. Miss the commune.* I love hippy women.* First after divorce was a hippy chick. Psychology major. Spent two days together and she kissed me bye and never called. Her husband was out of town. Got me back in the groove.

Click to collapse



Hippy women are smelly and don't shave their armpits!!  bleh!!


----------



## boborone (Jul 3, 2012)

85gallon said:


> Hippy women are smelly and don't shave their armpits!!  bleh!!

Click to collapse



Hippy, not French. Difference.

Sent from your phone you "lost"


----------



## vanessaem (Jul 3, 2012)

85gallon said:


>

Click to collapse




This is just so wrong.


----------



## WiredPirate (Jul 3, 2012)

The problem is, if you see one hippy there are probably allot more that you're not seeing.


----------



## tallyforeman (Jul 3, 2012)

vanessaem said:


> This is just so wrong.

Click to collapse



Start out how you want'em to hold out


----------



## WiredPirate (Jul 3, 2012)

RZ new album releases next month, here is a flyer promo thingy he put up on his website recently. I love Sherri Moon!


----------



## plegdroid (Jul 3, 2012)

WiredPirate said:


> The problem is, if you see one hippy there are probably allot more that your not seeing.

Click to collapse



they be, ninja hippies 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




sent via carrier pigeon.


----------



## John McClane (Jul 3, 2012)




----------



## plegdroid (Jul 3, 2012)

John McClane said:


>

Click to collapse



nice to see you back John 

sent via carrier pigeon.


----------



## WiredPirate (Jul 3, 2012)




----------



## John McClane (Jul 3, 2012)




----------



## mrrick (Jul 3, 2012)

*signed


----------



## John McClane (Jul 3, 2012)

Chris Tucker FAIL!!!!


----------



## plegdroid (Jul 3, 2012)

mrrick said:


> *signed

Click to collapse



don't get it, there's Tate modern in Liverpool, they have pieces in there, that are basically, boxes of car parts with oily paper wipes, and they state bought or donated, that was bought for cash money, crap in a box. or a blank canvas with a tear in one of the corners, that also bought for cash money. just don't get it. I know it's subjective what's considered to be art. but in my opinion I see more art here on the random image thread than I saw at the Tate. :$

sent via carrier pigeon.


----------



## boborone (Jul 3, 2012)

Keep your bottle blondes covered in makeup and full of angst. I'll take a natural beauty who knows how to dance and love in a bikini top and flowing dress any day. 






Sent from your phone you "lost"


----------



## plegdroid (Jul 3, 2012)

John McClane said:


> Chris Tucker FAIL!!!!

Click to collapse








sent via carrier pigeon.


----------



## John McClane (Jul 3, 2012)




----------



## animatedbreak (Jul 3, 2012)

boborone said:


> Keep your bottle blondes covered in makeup and full of angst. I'll take a natural beauty who knows how to dance and love in a bikini top and flowing dress any day.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jul 3, 2012)

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## veeman (Jul 3, 2012)

WiredPirate said:


> RZ new album releases next month, here is a flyer promo thingy he put up on his website recently. I love Sherri Moon!

Click to collapse



Dat ass.

Sent from a thingymajig that sends things.


----------



## John McClane (Jul 3, 2012)

Seems Legit.


----------



## KidCarter93 (Jul 3, 2012)

Sent from Sony Xperia S using XDA Premium
Join my threads here and here


----------



## orb3000 (Jul 3, 2012)




----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jul 3, 2012)

m1l4droid said:


>

Click to collapse








Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## malybru (Jul 3, 2012)

orb3000 said:


>

Click to collapse


----------



## KidCarter93 (Jul 3, 2012)

Sent from Sony Xperia S using XDA Premium
Join my threads here and here


----------



## 85gallon (Jul 3, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


>

Click to collapse





You forgot that we blew the **** out of Nagasaki too!!

Not sure if you support that pic, but there are many things that were worse than 9/11.  The Holocaust for one.

I believe the maker of that pic has his head up his ass.  Most Americans feel that 9/11 is the worst tragedy to happen on American soil.  And the first to happen in almost 60 years since the Japanese attacked us at Pearl Harbor. (unprovoked at that)  They only attacked us because we were boycotting them by not selling them steel.  They learned not to **** with us didn't they!!!   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




EDIT 2:  Just a little rant for people that don't know, or seem to forget historical facts.


----------



## Sine. (Jul 3, 2012)




----------



## plegdroid (Jul 3, 2012)

Ariel Atom 










http://m.youtube.com/watch?desktop_uri=/watch?v=6v4YNkurhLk&v=6v4YNkurhLk&gl=US

seriously quick, not to be confused with fast, but seriously quick. 

sent via carrier pigeon.


----------



## tallyforeman (Jul 3, 2012)

vanessaem said:


> This is just so wrong.

Click to collapse





Sine. said:


>

Click to collapse



My
Dear
Aunt
Sally


----------



## John McClane (Jul 3, 2012)




----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jul 3, 2012)

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jul 3, 2012)

John McClane said:


>

Click to collapse








Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## tallyforeman (Jul 3, 2012)

NOM NOM NOM


----------



## John McClane (Jul 3, 2012)

Drawer-Ception


----------



## 85gallon (Jul 3, 2012)




----------



## Sine. (Jul 3, 2012)




----------



## husam666 (Jul 3, 2012)




----------



## KidCarter93 (Jul 3, 2012)

85gallon said:


> You forgot that we blew the **** out of Nagasaki too!!
> 
> Not sure if you support that pic, but there are many things that were worse than 9/11.  The Holocaust for one.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Why so serious? 
I think the person who made the pic had the right kinda idea but the wrong ideals. From outside of America, it would seem correct that America would blow the crap outta Hiroshima and Nagasaki, yet say that a terrorist attack against themselves is the worst thing EVER. I'm not saying that a terror attack isn't serious, but in comparison to what America have done, not so much. It may be the worst thing to happen to America, but it's certainly not the worst thing to happen worldwide. I think that's the point they were trying to get across. 
That's how it seems to me anyway xD

Time for another pic?





Sent from Sony Xperia S using XDA Premium
Join my threads here and here


----------



## John McClane (Jul 3, 2012)




----------



## plegdroid (Jul 3, 2012)

Sine. said:


>

Click to collapse



didn't know about parenthesis before this,  just done a online quiz and and got most right but didn't even attempt the ones with fractions. head mash at first, going to have much fun at work with this. 




http://www.mathgoodies.com/lessons/vol7/order_operations.html

sent via carrier pigeon.


----------



## tallyforeman (Jul 3, 2012)




----------



## 85gallon (Jul 3, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> Why so serious?
> I think the person who made the pic had the right kinda idea but the wrong ideals. From outside of America, it would seem correct that America would blow the crap outta Hiroshima and Nagasaki, yet say that a terrorist attack against themselves is the worst thing EVER. I'm not saying that a terror attack isn't serious, but in comparison to what America have done, not so much. It may be the worst thing to happen to America, but it's certainly not the worst thing to happen worldwide. I think that's the point they were trying to get across.
> That's how it seems to me anyway xD
> 
> Time for another pic?

Click to collapse



My point was that I don't know anyone that thinks it is the worst thing that EVER happened.  The maker of the pic is trolling!


----------



## John McClane (Jul 3, 2012)

Something fishy...


----------



## KidCarter93 (Jul 3, 2012)

Sent from Sony Xperia S using XDA Premium
Join my threads here and here


----------



## John McClane (Jul 3, 2012)




----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jul 3, 2012)

John McClane said:


>

Click to collapse








Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## John McClane (Jul 3, 2012)

Parenting FAIL!!


----------



## husam666 (Jul 3, 2012)




----------



## xaccers (Jul 3, 2012)

John McClane said:


> Something fishy...

Click to collapse



Don't cry fowl


----------



## plegdroid (Jul 3, 2012)

John McClane said:


> Something fishy...

Click to collapse



smoked haddock.. 


sent via carrier pigeon.


----------



## John McClane (Jul 3, 2012)




----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jul 3, 2012)

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## John McClane (Jul 3, 2012)




----------



## Archer (Jul 3, 2012)




----------



## KidCarter93 (Jul 3, 2012)

Sent from Sony Xperia S using XDA Premium
Join my threads here and here


----------



## plegdroid (Jul 3, 2012)

sent via carrier pigeon.


----------



## malybru (Jul 3, 2012)

plegdroid said:


> Ariel Atom
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Jeremy Clarkson(Top Gear) in Atom:


----------



## KidCarter93 (Jul 3, 2012)

John McClane said:


>

Click to collapse







Sent from Sony Xperia S using XDA Premium
Join my threads here and here


----------



## tallyforeman (Jul 3, 2012)




----------



## WiredPirate (Jul 3, 2012)




----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jul 3, 2012)

For those not getting any tonight....












Here's a little kiss....




















Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## boborone (Jul 3, 2012)

WiredPirate said:


>

Click to collapse



holy christ

those are friends!


----------



## tallyforeman (Jul 3, 2012)




----------



## animatedbreak (Jul 3, 2012)

boborone said:


> holy christ
> 
> those are friends!

Click to collapse



I'm hoping that's fake. (probably is.) Or else, man - she needs some new friends.


----------



## boborone (Jul 3, 2012)

I love peta


----------



## Sine. (Jul 3, 2012)

^^^ \o/


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jul 3, 2012)

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## Sine. (Jul 3, 2012)

Skinny, you have to stop smoking, it's not good for your memory 



plegdroid said:


> didn't know about parenthesis before this,  just done a online quiz and and got most right but didn't even attempt the ones with fractions. head mash at first, going to have much fun at work with this.
> 
> http://www.mathgoodies.com/lessons/vol7/order_operations.html
> 
> sent via carrier pigeon.

Click to collapse


----------



## WiredPirate (Jul 3, 2012)

boborone said:


> holy christ
> 
> those are friends!

Click to collapse



They probably aren't her fb "friends", it was probably a public post, and maybe she even posted it on Oreo's wall or something like that.


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jul 3, 2012)

Sine. said:


> Skinny, you have to stop smoking, it's not good for your memory

Click to collapse



Problem with purging my collection....some of them I've never posted for various reasons, and i others I repost by accident.

In other words, you're right 



Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## KidCarter93 (Jul 3, 2012)

Sent from Sony Xperia S using XDA Premium
Join my threads here and here


----------



## drnecropolis (Jul 3, 2012)

Wife just came in with this.. 
WTF?!





Sent from the set of Uniporn does Android


----------



## Xxul (Jul 3, 2012)

Just some random **** going thru my head 


Sent from my HTC Flyer P510e using xda premium


----------



## LordManhattan (Jul 3, 2012)




----------



## Babydollll (Jul 3, 2012)

Sent from my SGH-T999 using xda premium


----------



## M_T_M (Jul 3, 2012)




----------



## LordManhattan (Jul 3, 2012)

---------- Post added at 10:31 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:30 PM ----------

Manhattan then and now:


----------



## xaccers (Jul 3, 2012)

LordManhattan said:


>

Click to collapse



Um, point of order, the HK MP7 didn't exist while Reagan was President.
That's obviously shopped.
He was probably holding a 1911 originally.


----------



## mrrick (Jul 3, 2012)

*signed


----------



## Sine. (Jul 3, 2012)




----------



## KnukLHead (Jul 3, 2012)

Sent from my SPH-D710 using xda premium


----------



## LordManhattan (Jul 3, 2012)

xaccers said:


> Um, point of order, the HK MP7 didn't exist while Reagan was President.
> That's obviously shopped.
> He was probably holding a 1911 originally.

Click to collapse



Yeah agree. Bad photoshop. They could at least get the gun right!


----------



## Archer (Jul 4, 2012)

LordManhattan said:


> Yeah agree. Bad photoshop. They could at least get the gun right!

Click to collapse



Yeah.  It should be a "raygun"


----------



## John McClane (Jul 4, 2012)

Sent from my SGH-T959V using xda premium


----------



## mrrick (Jul 4, 2012)

*signed


----------



## plegdroid (Jul 4, 2012)

well it's 4/7/12 now in the uk, happy holiday to you guys stateside 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





time for sleep... 

sent via carrier pigeon.


----------



## mrrick (Jul 4, 2012)

*signed


----------



## KidCarter93 (Jul 4, 2012)

Sent from Sony Xperia S using XDA Premium
Join my threads here and here


----------



## LordManhattan (Jul 4, 2012)

Archer said:


> Yeah.  It should be a "raygun"

Click to collapse



Impossible. Give him a raygun and that "photo" will be ridiculous and unrealistic.


----------



## mrrick (Jul 4, 2012)

LordManhattan said:


>

Click to collapse



This is so going to be me.. Sometimes I can't wait for old age,oh the fun I'm going to have











*signed


----------



## xaccers (Jul 4, 2012)

Archer said:


> Yeah.  It should be a "raygun"

Click to collapse



Muslamic raygun perhaps?


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jul 4, 2012)

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## LordManhattan (Jul 4, 2012)




----------



## Xxul (Jul 4, 2012)

So going to hell for this... But its worth it 

Sent from my HTC Flyer P510e using xda premium


----------



## LordManhattan (Jul 4, 2012)

Auch...


----------



## Xxul (Jul 4, 2012)

*giggle*

Sent from my HTC Flyer P510e using xda premium


----------



## LordManhattan (Jul 4, 2012)

Xxul said:


> *giggle*
> 
> Sent from my HTC Flyer P510e using xda premium

Click to collapse



No Mac for YOU!


----------



## AJGO23 (Jul 4, 2012)

Since when do chickens have paws?!? 

Sent from my HTC Incredible 2


----------



## Xxul (Jul 4, 2012)

Mod edit: pic removed before a Mod noticed it had a no-no word 







Sent from my HTC Flyer P510e using xda premium


----------



## iok1 (Jul 4, 2012)

Some android related ones I made.....










And if you're visiting XDA for the first time:






Sent from my HTC Sensation


----------



## iok1 (Jul 4, 2012)

Delete


----------



## TexasAggie97 (Jul 4, 2012)

Already posted but fitting for the 4th!



Sent from my SPH-D700 using XDA


----------



## boborone (Jul 4, 2012)

96 cobra. offroad x pipe to flowmasters. No cats.

Sent from your phone you lost the game.


----------



## orb3000 (Jul 4, 2012)




----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jul 4, 2012)

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## drnecropolis (Jul 4, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Sent from my coffee pot.

Click to collapse



Wtf? Looks like a damn dog..

Sent from the set of Uniporn does Android


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jul 4, 2012)

drnecropolis said:


> Wtf? Looks like a damn dog..
> 
> Sent from the set of Uniporn does Android

Click to collapse



Two breeds of dog obviously 

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## mrrick (Jul 4, 2012)

*signed


----------



## LordManhattan (Jul 4, 2012)

mrrick said:


> *signed

Click to collapse


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jul 4, 2012)

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## jaszek (Jul 4, 2012)

mrrick said:


> *signed

Click to collapse



Being from NYC, that is not the weirdest thing i've seen on the subway.


----------



## mikef (Jul 4, 2012)

Really funny stuff here, glad it keeps getting bumped. 
Favorite: The Ultimate h/t Archer


----------



## mrrick (Jul 4, 2012)

jaszek said:


> Being from NYC, that is not the weirdest thing i've seen on the subway.

Click to collapse



And I honestly believe that.. 








*signed


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jul 4, 2012)

mrrick said:


> And I honestly believe that..
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



How many joined-at-the-head kids could possibly go to the same school?

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## ScubaSteev (Jul 4, 2012)

Sent from my SPH-D710 using xda premium


----------



## MissionImprobable (Jul 4, 2012)

As noted below, just a Cosplayer... one who is high on the potential wifey list.


----------



## Sine. (Jul 4, 2012)




----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jul 4, 2012)

Sine. said:


>

Click to collapse



I can't even see Justin Bieber's chrome Lamborghini!  Awesome!

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## Xxul (Jul 4, 2012)

U think 2003 wasnt THAT far ago?

Check the song to bring back memories, then check the gas price at 1:24


Sent from my HTC Flyer P510e using xda premium


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jul 4, 2012)

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## roofrider (Jul 4, 2012)




----------



## Sine. (Jul 4, 2012)




----------



## Hayden18 (Jul 4, 2012)

Happy bananas - Tickled by nature






Sent from my LT26i using xda premium


----------



## drnecropolis (Jul 4, 2012)

Sent from the set of Uniporn does Android


----------



## 85gallon (Jul 4, 2012)

Sine. said:


>

Click to collapse



I was expecting something totally different when Uranus showed up.


----------



## Sine. (Jul 4, 2012)

I don't see what you're speaking about...


----------



## plegdroid (Jul 4, 2012)

sent via carrier pigeon.


----------



## roofrider (Jul 4, 2012)

one more


----------



## drnecropolis (Jul 4, 2012)

Sent from the set of Uniporn does Android


----------



## jaszek (Jul 4, 2012)




----------



## roofrider (Jul 4, 2012)




----------



## plegdroid (Jul 4, 2012)

jaszek said:


>

Click to collapse



would that be Venus? 

sent via carrier pigeon.


----------



## Sine. (Jul 4, 2012)




----------



## roofrider (Jul 4, 2012)

....repost?....

---------- Post added at 07:29 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:18 PM ----------




Sine. said:


>

Click to collapse



must be him..


----------



## Babydollll (Jul 4, 2012)

Snowflake approves of this message.


----------



## mrrick (Jul 4, 2012)

*signed


----------



## trickster2369 (Jul 4, 2012)

View attachment 1176799


----------



## Hayden18 (Jul 4, 2012)

Sent from my LT26i using xda premium


----------



## husam666 (Jul 4, 2012)




----------



## Archer (Jul 4, 2012)




----------



## mrrick (Jul 4, 2012)

husam666 said:


>

Click to collapse



Husam, What building is this? 




Edit : removed 














*signed


----------



## LordManhattan (Jul 4, 2012)




----------



## Babydollll (Jul 4, 2012)

Snowflake approves of this message.


----------



## LordManhattan (Jul 4, 2012)




----------



## Xxul (Jul 4, 2012)

mrrick said:


> Husam, What building is this?
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Combine Citadel.. Doooooh!

Sent from my HTC Flyer P510e using xda premium


----------



## orb3000 (Jul 4, 2012)




----------



## SimonTS (Jul 4, 2012)




----------



## husam666 (Jul 4, 2012)

mrrick said:


> Husam, What building is this?
> 
> *signed

Click to collapse



The Citadel of City 17 in Half-Life2
I can't believe you don't know it


----------



## LordManhattan (Jul 4, 2012)

I didn't know what it was either.. NERD!


----------



## Archer (Jul 4, 2012)




----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jul 4, 2012)

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## Archer (Jul 4, 2012)

m1l4droid said:


> this joke is probably as old as the titanic itself...

Click to collapse








I'd never seen/heard it.


----------



## mrrick (Jul 4, 2012)

*signed


----------



## KidCarter93 (Jul 4, 2012)

mrrick said:


> *signed

Click to collapse



I should've been given that when I ended up in hospital from drinking because I was in the following state 





Sent from Sony Xperia S using XDA Premium
Join my threads here and here


----------



## KennyJoe69 (Jul 5, 2012)

Today I made a block of wood!!  Never been so proud.

Sent from my ADR6400L using xda app-developers app


----------



## orb3000 (Jul 5, 2012)




----------



## mrrick (Jul 5, 2012)

*signed


----------



## iok1 (Jul 5, 2012)

Sent from my HTC Sensation


----------



## boborone (Jul 5, 2012)

*shakes head at all of you

Sent from your phone you lost the game.


----------



## KennyJoe69 (Jul 5, 2012)

Just seen!

Sent from my ADR6400L using xda app-developers app


----------



## redneck_666 (Jul 5, 2012)

Food pr0n: herb seasoned rib steaks






Sent from my Pink Unicorn powered Note using XDA Premium App


----------



## KennyJoe69 (Jul 5, 2012)

Happy 4th!!!

Sent from my ADR6400L using xda app-developers app


----------



## 85gallon (Jul 5, 2012)

Moved post....


----------



## husam666 (Jul 5, 2012)

---------- Post added at 05:00 AM ---------- Previous post was at 04:57 AM ----------


----------



## 85gallon (Jul 5, 2012)

---------- Post added at 09:17 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:02 PM ----------

Don't know where to start on this one!!


----------



## Ramone360 (Jul 5, 2012)

shawayne21 said:


> LOL

Click to collapse



Dont worry its gonna ring 5 more times!

Sent from my SGH-T989 using xda premium


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jul 5, 2012)

Mother of books...

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## boborone (Jul 5, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Mother of books...
> 
> Sent from my coffee pot.

Click to collapse



Where is that °0°

Sent from your phone you lost the game.


----------



## boborone (Jul 5, 2012)

Milad, what are yall doing with the gas. 






What I pumped at ^

Look over and they were changing the price on the sign to this






And why the hell does the app randomly rotate my pics?



Sent from your phone you lost the game.


----------



## roofrider (Jul 5, 2012)

boborone said:


> And why the hell does the app randomly rotate my pics?
> 
> Sent from your phone you lost the game.

Click to collapse



haha u should also use the other forums of xda.
btw which app?


----------



## jaszek (Jul 5, 2012)

Nothing says America like the SWAT team looking over the people. lol


----------



## boborone (Jul 5, 2012)

roofrider said:


> haha u should also use the other forums of xda.
> btw which app?

Click to collapse



What I do use the other parts of XDA? 

Premium. Tapatalk does it too

Sent from your phone you lost the game.


----------



## roofrider (Jul 5, 2012)

boborone said:


> What I do use the other parts of XDA?
> 
> Premium. Tapatalk does it too
> 
> Sent from your phone you lost the game.

Click to collapse



oh that app...i thought the prob was with ur cam app.


----------



## KidCarter93 (Jul 5, 2012)

boborone said:


> What I do use the other parts of XDA?
> 
> Premium. Tapatalk does it too
> 
> Sent from your phone you lost the game.

Click to collapse



You could always use Imgur. It's not exactly ideal having to use yet another app, but I've got it for when tapatalk decides to play up xD






Not sure if a repost or not? I should start keeping tags on these pics

Sent from Sony Xperia S using XDA Premium
Join my threads here and here


----------



## shravbits (Jul 5, 2012)

Do I have to comment?

Sent from a blaze of amazon using Tapatalk


----------



## boborone (Jul 5, 2012)

roofrider said:


> oh that app...i thought the prob was with ur cam app.

Click to collapse



Did it on my last SGSII, this one, and my SGSI. Doesn't do it on the LG or the Samsung Intercept. And it works fine with my old WinMo TP running XDAndroid. I guess it's the stock camera with galaxy's. Thing is, it will be fine in the gallery and/or the preview after I take a pic. But when it gets to the choice of tapatalk or XDA hosting, that's when the randomness starts. In that preview it might or it might not be messed up. And it doesn't matter of I taker the pic with the phone upright or sideways. Makes no difference. It chooses at random times and random rotations.






KidCarter93 said:


> You could always use Imgur. It's not exactly ideal having to use yet another app, but I've got it for when tapatalk decides to play up xD
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Ehhh, not doing another app. Yall can deal with it.  

And you did post that, I remember cause I said something about TheRomMistress not liking pics like that. Jokes about the kitchen get her going. Maybe she can't cook. Who knows.

Sent from your phone you lost the game.


----------



## boborone (Jul 5, 2012)

Oh and trm, I will gladly teach you to cook. I'm a great one. (it ain't bragging if you can do it) I was raised by a single mom who sat me on a stool in the kitchen so she could watch me while she cooked. And on that stool I stayed till we parted ways. Helping and learning. I love cooking. It's a dying art that both genders should know. 

Sent from your phone you lost the game.


----------



## jaszek (Jul 5, 2012)

July 4th 2012 by Jaszek PL, on Flickr


More here.


----------



## boborone (Jul 5, 2012)

jaszek said:


> July 4th 2012 by Jaszek PL, on Flickr
> 
> 
> More here.

Click to collapse



weren't you right in front of bd's place? You say hi?

And the angles and camera work on TV were horrendous. 

Sent from your phone you lost the game.


----------



## jaszek (Jul 5, 2012)

boborone said:


> weren't you right in front of bd's place? You say hi?
> 
> And the angles and camera work on TV were horrendous.
> 
> Sent from your phone you lost the game.

Click to collapse



I was in weehawken. Still pretty far from Washington Bridge. And I have to check out the footage from TV. My angle wasn't that great either. AT the last second they moved the barges down about 20 blocks. 2 hours before the show the first barge you see was almost across from me on the river.


----------



## boborone (Jul 5, 2012)

jaszek said:


> I was in weehawken. Still pretty far from Washington Bridge. And I have to check out the footage from TV. My angle wasn't that great either. AT the last second they moved the barges down about 20 blocks. 2 hours before the show the first barge you see was almost across from me on the river.

Click to collapse



Oh they were either zoomed in looking at the sky or mostly a high angle shot with the sides cut off. Every now and  then they would get a good angle from a camera guy on the ground, then immediately leave for the looking up and zoomed in shot. Most of the show could have been Anytown, USA. The good shots were the ones that had other landmarks in it. PBS did great camera work for the DC show. And this my first year ever to see any of that. Kinda cool. I can digg it. Want to check it out now.

Sent from your phone you lost the game.


----------



## jaszek (Jul 5, 2012)

boborone said:


> Oh they were either zoomed in looking at the sky or mostly a high angle shot with the sides cut off. Every now and  then they would get a good angle from a camera guy on the ground, then immediately leave for the looking up and zoomed in shot. Most of the show could have been Anytown, USA. The good shots were the ones that had other landmarks in it. PBS did great camera work for the DC show. And this my first year ever to see any of that. Kinda cool. I can digg it. Want to check it out now.
> 
> Sent from your phone you lost the game.

Click to collapse



Come by next year. We'll take jersey girl and go to Hoboken or something. That was the perfect spot this year.


----------



## boborone (Jul 5, 2012)

jaszek said:


> Come by next year. We'll take jersey girl and go to Hoboken or something. That was the perfect spot this year.

Click to collapse



If I remember right from her and her friends, hoboken is a ****ty town that not even the Indians who live there like it. But that might explain the good view. Nobody wants to go there.

And hell yeah man. Sounds like a kick ass plan. I'm totally down for that. I wouldn't be getting tickets either for contributing to the delinquency of a minor lol.

Sent from your phone you lost the game.


----------



## jaszek (Jul 5, 2012)

boborone said:


> If I remember right from her and her friends, hoboken is a ****ty town that not even the Indians who live there like it. But that might explain the good view. Nobody wants to go there.
> 
> And hell yeah man. Sounds like a kick ass plan. I'm totally down for that. I wouldn't be getting tickets either for contributing to the delinquency of a minor lol.
> 
> Sent from your phone you lost the game.

Click to collapse



Speaking of which, I wont be a minor by next year. lol


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jul 5, 2012)

boborone said:


> Where is that °0°
> 
> Sent from your phone you lost the game.

Click to collapse



No clue bro, but I could spend months in there.

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## boborone (Jul 5, 2012)

jaszek said:


> Speaking of which, I wont be a minor by next year. lol

Click to collapse



That's what I was meaning. I won't get tickets when you're drinking and around me. I've already got trouble in PA cause of an unpaid public intox ticket I got. Don't need anymore up there in other states. :beer:

Sent from your phone you lost the game.


----------



## WiredPirate (Jul 5, 2012)




----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jul 5, 2012)

m1l4droid said:


> What??

Click to collapse



I think he meant that because we (US) buy our gas (crude oil) from your neck of the woods, why such a huge price jump in one day?

In other words, It was a joke. 






Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jul 5, 2012)

m1l4droid said:


> You don't... not anymore.

Click to collapse



You're prickly.

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jul 5, 2012)

m1l4droid said:


> No I'm serious. No one buys Iran's oil anymore.

Click to collapse



I admit, I have no clue of the matter.  I don't even pay for gas (long story), so I really don't care...I just saw boborone's post and ran.

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jul 5, 2012)

m1l4droid said:


> Iran's nuclear program> World being afraid> Iran being stubborn> US being a bastard> oil sanctions> more poverty and inflation> IR not giving a phuk> Iran going bankrupt> government still not giving a phuk> revolution. True story!

Click to collapse


















Going to bed.  Later.

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## mrrick (Jul 5, 2012)

*signed


----------



## KidCarter93 (Jul 5, 2012)

I just made this masterpiece :')





Sent from Sony Xperia S using XDA Premium
Join my threads here and here


----------



## Hayden18 (Jul 5, 2012)

Sent from my LT26i using xda premium


----------



## Sine. (Jul 5, 2012)




----------



## Babydollll (Jul 5, 2012)

Snowflake approves of this message.


----------



## plegdroid (Jul 5, 2012)

sent via carrier pigeon.


----------



## Matt3333 (Jul 5, 2012)




----------



## animatedbreak (Jul 5, 2012)

*Mod edit:* No swearing in images, thank you.


----------



## malybru (Jul 5, 2012)




----------



## Hayden18 (Jul 5, 2012)

animatedbreak said:


> *Mod edit:* Removed

Click to collapse








Sent from my LT26i using xda premium


----------



## Xxul (Jul 5, 2012)

LordManhattan said:


> I didn't know what it was either.. NERD!

Click to collapse



Dude Combine Citadel is like, part of the common culture...

Sent from my HTC Flyer P510e using xda premium


----------



## tallyforeman (Jul 5, 2012)

wow


----------



## shravbits (Jul 5, 2012)

tallyforeman said:


> wow

Click to collapse



Now THATS a Mac!

Sent from a blaze of amazon using Tapatalk


----------



## LordManhattan (Jul 5, 2012)

Xxul said:


> Dude Combine Citadel is like, part of the common culture...
> 
> Sent from my HTC Flyer P510e using xda premium

Click to collapse



No it's not. It's a common part of the gaming and nerd culture.


----------



## conantroutman (Jul 5, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> I just made this masterpiece :')
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I fear that our merican cousins may not get this one but I lol'd.....
Unless they have that crap in merica....



Hayden18 said:


> Sent from my LT26i using xda premium

Click to collapse



Guilty as charged. 



LordManhattan said:


> No it's not. It's a common part of the gaming and nerd culture.

Click to collapse



I've played HL2 and had no idea either.....


----------



## Babydollll (Jul 5, 2012)

Sent from my HTC_Amaze_4G using xda premium


----------



## KidCarter93 (Jul 5, 2012)

conantroutman said:


> I fear that our merican cousins may not get this one but I lol'd.....
> Unless they have that crap in merica....

Click to collapse



I was just sat there watching it on tv earlier then suddenly thought of it xD
Even my facebook friends didn't get it either, because of them being around my age (19) D:

Sent from Sony Xperia S using XDA Premium
Join my threads here and here


----------



## tallyforeman (Jul 5, 2012)

Another bright one:


----------



## conantroutman (Jul 5, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> I was just sat there watching it on tv earlier then suddenly thought of it xD
> Even my facebook friends didn't get it either, because of them being around my age (19) D:
> 
> Sent from Sony Xperia S using XDA Premium
> Join my threads here and here

Click to collapse



pfft.... kids these days...... 

To be fair though, that's before my time too and I'm 27 :cyclops:
(I feel a cyclops is appropriate here, dunno why, just do.)


----------



## malybru (Jul 5, 2012)

conantroutman said:


> (I feel a cyclops is appropriate here, dunno why, just do.)

Click to collapse


----------



## conantroutman (Jul 5, 2012)

malybru said:


>

Click to collapse


----------



## KidCarter93 (Jul 5, 2012)

conantroutman said:


> pfft.... kids these days......
> 
> To be fair though, that's before my time too and I'm 27 :cyclops:
> (I feel a cyclops is appropriate here, dunno why, just do.)

Click to collapse



Haha I know yeah 
You oldie  I only know it from my dad watching it when I grew up

Sent from Sony Xperia S using XDA Premium
Join my threads here and here


----------



## WiredPirate (Jul 5, 2012)

LordManhattan said:


> No it's not. It's a common part of the gaming and nerd culture.

Click to collapse





conantroutman said:


> I've played HL2 and had no idea either.....

Click to collapse



Yeah I'm a gamer and a nerd and I've played the Half Life games and the Portal games and I didn't immediately recognize it either. To be fair it has been years since the HL games, and I never obsessed over them anyways.


----------



## conantroutman (Jul 5, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> Haha I know yeah
> You oldie  I only know it from my dad watching it when I grew up
> 
> Sent from Sony Xperia S using XDA Premium
> Join my threads here and here

Click to collapse



This was always my favourite....






[/IMG]


----------



## tallyforeman (Jul 5, 2012)




----------



## swiss420 (Jul 5, 2012)




----------



## tallyforeman (Jul 5, 2012)




----------



## WiredPirate (Jul 5, 2012)

conantroutman said:


> Pfft....  And?
> 
> Sent From My Fingers To Your Face.....

Click to collapse





conantroutman said:


> pfft.... kids these days......
> 
> To be fair though, that's before my time too and I'm 27 :cyclops:
> (I feel a cyclops is appropriate here, dunno why, just do.)

Click to collapse



Second post I've read by you this morning saying "pfft", you dont care much for other people's posts do you? lol js


----------



## ScubaSteev (Jul 5, 2012)

Lmao,

Sent from my SPH-D710 using XDA Premium HD app


----------



## KnukLHead (Jul 5, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> You could always use Imgur. It's not exactly ideal having to use yet another app, but I've got it for when tapatalk decides to play up xD
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I posted this to my Facebook and tagged my jar head sister. She thought it was funny but her friends didn't. Told them to go to hell and stay out of family business. Lol. 

Sent from my SPH-D710 using xda premium


----------



## roofrider (Jul 5, 2012)

ScubaSteev said:


> Lmao,
> 
> Sent from my SPH-D710 using XDA Premium HD app

Click to collapse



here's one more..


----------



## KidCarter93 (Jul 5, 2012)

WiredPirate said:


> Second post I've read by you this morning saying "pfft", you dont care much for other people's posts do you? lol js

Click to collapse



CTMs allowed to not care considering my fellow Brit was the only one to understand my pic 





KnukLHead said:


> I posted this to my Facebook and tagged my jar head sister. She thought it was funny but her friends didn't. Told them to go to hell and stay out of family business. Lol.
> 
> Sent from my SPH-D710 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Haha too right. When I uploaded it, I had about 17 lads like it and only the 1 woman. I wonder why 

Sent from Sony Xperia S using XDA Premium
Join my threads here and here


----------



## WiredPirate (Jul 5, 2012)




----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jul 5, 2012)

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## MissionImprobable (Jul 5, 2012)




----------



## plegdroid (Jul 5, 2012)

roofrider said:


> here's one more..

Click to collapse



all kill Barney now, my five year old loves it, but when you've seen the same dvd, now every night at least twice a night....... all kill Barney now! 





sent via carrier pigeon.


----------



## WiredPirate (Jul 5, 2012)




----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jul 5, 2012)

WiredPirate said:


>

Click to collapse








Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## roofrider (Jul 5, 2012)

one angry mop


----------



## tallyforeman (Jul 5, 2012)

A monster wagon that one of my buddies built for his god son:


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jul 5, 2012)

^^^^ so the first one is The Undertaker(WWE) and Milad's is Skrillex?

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## conantroutman (Jul 5, 2012)

WiredPirate said:


> Second post I've read by you this morning saying "pfft", you dont care much for other people's posts do you? lol js

Click to collapse



Pfft..... 





(had to go for the hat trick) 

Sent From My Fingers To Your Face.....


----------



## malybru (Jul 5, 2012)

conantroutman said:


> Pfft.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse


----------



## WiredPirate (Jul 5, 2012)

conantroutman said:


> Pfft.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I was completely expecting that response. :laugh:


----------



## boborone (Jul 5, 2012)

WiredPirate said:


>

Click to collapse



 weknowmemes.com/wp-content/uploads/2011/10/finally-my-fleshlight-is-on-its-way.jpg 

Sent from your phone you lost the game.


----------



## WiredPirate (Jul 5, 2012)




----------



## LordManhattan (Jul 5, 2012)




----------



## WiredPirate (Jul 5, 2012)




----------



## M_T_M (Jul 5, 2012)

WiredPirate said:


>

Click to collapse


----------



## tallyforeman (Jul 5, 2012)

Dolly ridin' dirty:


----------



## veeman (Jul 5, 2012)

LordManhattan said:


>

Click to collapse



Racist. Why does teh white guy win?


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jul 5, 2012)

LordManhattan said:


>

Click to collapse



I don't get when the white guy makes that wall and shoves it over to hit him somehow he goes right through and didn't fall or anything, 

LOL

---------- Post added at 01:51 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:49 PM ----------




veeman said:


> Racist. Why does teh white guy win?

Click to collapse



Well if you let the black guy win he would think it was reverse racism. If you seen the movie the animal you will know what I am talking about. 

So either way its racist


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jul 5, 2012)

m1l4droid said:


> The black guy dies first you know!

Click to collapse



All movie writers are racist 

LOL but yes that is very true :cyclops:


----------



## tallyforeman (Jul 5, 2012)

veeman said:


> Racist. Why does teh white guy win?

Click to collapse



I'm not racist, I own a color tv :silly:


----------



## veeman (Jul 5, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> Well if you let the black guy win he would think it was reverse racism. If you seen the movie the animal you will know what I am talking about.
> 
> So either way its racist

Click to collapse



The only thing we can do is not let white people and black people fight each other. Oh wait... that's racist too. :|


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jul 5, 2012)

veeman said:


> The only thing we can do is not let white people and black people fight each other. Oh wait... that's racist too. :|

Click to collapse



We better stop there LOL

There are Mods creeping around these parts and I don't think they will take kindly to these comments. 

---------- Post added at 01:59 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:57 PM ----------




tallyforeman said:


> I'm not racist, I own a color tv :silly:

Click to collapse



But you don't own a black and white tv


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jul 5, 2012)

m1l4droid said:


> I am not racist. I hate everyone equally.

Click to collapse



Racist against everyone and the world= EMO (sorry  )


----------



## tallyforeman (Jul 5, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> But you don't own a black and white tv

Click to collapse




Ah, but I do have 2


----------



## SimonTS (Jul 5, 2012)

m1l4droid said:


> It's not the emo kind of hate, it's the super villain kind of hate, in case there was a chance of becoming one. Mwahahahahaha.

Click to collapse



A super villain doesn't actually hate everybody at all.  They may act like it, but in reality they love everybody - without 'everybody' they wouldn't be able to be a super villain; just a sad, lonely person with nobody to hate (oops - oxymoronic loop existing here)


----------



## mrrick (Jul 5, 2012)

*signed


----------



## Sine. (Jul 5, 2012)




----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jul 5, 2012)

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## LordManhattan (Jul 6, 2012)

m1l4droid said:


> It's not the emo kind of hate, it's the super villain kind of hate, in case there was a chance of becoming one. Mwahahahahaha.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus S with CyanogenMod 9

Click to collapse



Well, at least CIA is aware of you now


----------



## jaszek (Jul 6, 2012)

m1l4droid said:


> I am not racist. I hate everyone equally.

Click to collapse



Dude, you suck. That's my line and you stole it from in from chat.


----------



## boborone (Jul 6, 2012)

What is this place I just got gas at. Its like a mini mall. They do and have everything.



Sent from your phone you lost the game.


----------



## rezo609 (Jul 6, 2012)




----------



## mrrick (Jul 6, 2012)

*signed


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jul 6, 2012)

mrrick said:


> *signed

Click to collapse



Paintball anyone?

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## animatedbreak (Jul 6, 2012)

*Mod edit:* Removed.


----------



## LordManhattan (Jul 6, 2012)

mrrick said:


> *signed

Click to collapse



That has to be the most depressing place on earth.


----------



## 85gallon (Jul 6, 2012)

Is that one of those ghost cities in China?

Sent from my Kindle Fire using xda app-developers app


----------



## WiredPirate (Jul 6, 2012)

mrrick said:


> *signed

Click to collapse



New map from Black Ops 2?


----------



## LordManhattan (Jul 6, 2012)

85gallon said:


> Is that one of those ghost cities in China?
> 
> Sent from my Kindle Fire using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Nope, it's НОРИЛЬСК, Russia


----------



## mrrick (Jul 6, 2012)

From what I read, it's an old section of ghettos somewhere in Russia. Looks legit

*signed


----------



## veeman (Jul 6, 2012)

LordManhattan said:


> Nope, it's НОРИЛЬСК, Russia

Click to collapse



Hopnawat?

Sent from a thingymajig that sends things.


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jul 6, 2012)

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## KidCarter93 (Jul 6, 2012)

Sent from Sony Xperia S using XDA Premium
Join my threads here and here


----------



## mrrick (Jul 6, 2012)

*signed


----------



## LordManhattan (Jul 6, 2012)

veeman said:


> Hopnawat?
> 
> Sent from a thingymajig that sends things.

Click to collapse



I have no idea


----------



## mrrick (Jul 6, 2012)

*signed


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jul 6, 2012)

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## KidCarter93 (Jul 6, 2012)

Sent from Sony Xperia S using XDA Premium
Join my threads here and here


----------



## MissionImprobable (Jul 6, 2012)

mrrick said:


> *signed

Click to collapse



NOOOO! The ball gazer is upon us!


----------



## drnecropolis (Jul 6, 2012)

Sent from the set of Uniporn does Android


----------



## 85gallon (Jul 6, 2012)




----------



## WiredPirate (Jul 6, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> Sent from Sony Xperia S using XDA Premium
> Join my threads here and here

Click to collapse



Oh wow, super cute! I want one!


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jul 6, 2012)

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## jaszek (Jul 6, 2012)

85gallon said:


>

Click to collapse



Dude. I watch that show for the stuff the people bring in. Some of it is pretty cool. I dont care that the store people have no clue about the things they see.


----------



## roofrider (Jul 6, 2012)

i don't know what to make of this


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jul 6, 2012)

roofrider said:


> i don't know what to make of this

Click to collapse



The way I pee (drunk), I could probably make it to the second verse of Crazy Train.

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## roofrider (Jul 6, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> The way I pee (drunk), I could probably make it to the second verse of Crazy Train.
> 
> Sent from my coffee pot.

Click to collapse



hahahaa..word.


----------



## StormMcCloud (Jul 6, 2012)




----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jul 6, 2012)

StormMcCloud said:


>

Click to collapse



I'm not the thread police, but that one has been posted once or twice in the last week. 

Still funny though lol

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## roofrider (Jul 6, 2012)




----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jul 6, 2012)

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## latenight (Jul 6, 2012)

2 characters. Attached because I can't post links.


----------



## mrrick (Jul 6, 2012)

*signed


----------



## mrrick (Jul 6, 2012)

So this is how it's done
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*signed


----------



## roofrider (Jul 6, 2012)




----------



## sweter (Jul 6, 2012)

End of the Portal2 game!


----------



## drnecropolis (Jul 6, 2012)

It would seem Wikipedia fails at subtlety...





Sent from the set of Uniporn does Android


----------



## Sine. (Jul 6, 2012)




----------



## DD-Ripper (Jul 6, 2012)

This is true with all Android users here...!!!     

Sent from my GT-i9100 equipped with Grenade Launcher and Remote Explosives


----------



## roofrider (Jul 6, 2012)

DD-Ripper said:


> This is true with all Android users here...!!!
> 
> Sent from my GT-i9100 equipped with Grenade Launcher and Remote Explosives

Click to collapse



With all their absurd patents...:banghead:






---------- Post added at 06:19 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:15 PM ----------


----------



## tallyforeman (Jul 6, 2012)




----------



## mrrick (Jul 6, 2012)

*signed


----------



## vanessaem (Jul 6, 2012)




----------



## boborone (Jul 6, 2012)

Breakfast loves me







Sent from your phone you lost the game.


----------



## tallyforeman (Jul 6, 2012)




----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jul 6, 2012)

boborone said:


> Breakfast loves me
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Houston, we have awesome.

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## mrrick (Jul 6, 2012)

*signed


----------



## veeman (Jul 6, 2012)

Sent from a thingymajig that sends things.


----------



## domini99 (Jul 6, 2012)

Hahahahaha

I will post a how-to later

Sent from my sending thing...


----------



## plegdroid (Jul 6, 2012)

vanessaem said:


>

Click to collapse



V, is this your way of telling us all to behave and ply you with chocolate? 








sent via carrier pigeon.


----------



## Archer (Jul 6, 2012)

domini99 said:


> View attachment 1180753
> 
> Hahahahaha
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



We don't need a how-to.

1. Take screenshot
2. Reduce to size that no-one can possibly read
3. Post on forum


----------



## saul1991 (Jul 6, 2012)

BJJ what would you do?

Sent from my DROIDX using xda app-developers app


----------



## domini99 (Jul 6, 2012)

Archer said:


> We don't need a how-to.
> 
> 1. Take screenshot
> 2. Reduce to size that no-one can possibly read
> 3. Post on forum

Click to collapse



Ooohh. Sorry, the screenshot should let you see something. But it has become unreadable :-(

I didn't post it to look like nothing.

It had to show you the "about phone" page and by android version is 5.0.2.

I know a hack to change your android version to whatever you like.

Sent from my sending thing...


----------



## domini99 (Jul 6, 2012)

m1l4droid said:


> Man! That picture is huge! It's so big my PC can't load it! Would you describe what it says?

Click to collapse



Man. Sorry it has become unreadable. Watch my post above here

Sent from my sending thing...


----------



## iok1 (Jul 6, 2012)

domini99 said:


> Ooohh. Sorry, the screenshot should let you see something. But it has become unreadable :-(
> 
> I didn't post it to look like nothing.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Change a line in build.prop.......

Sent from my HTC Sensation


----------



## Sine. (Jul 6, 2012)




----------



## plegdroid (Jul 6, 2012)

saul1991 said:


> BJJ what would you do?
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse








sent via carrier pigeon.


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jul 6, 2012)

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## husam666 (Jul 6, 2012)




----------



## Sine. (Jul 6, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Sent from my coffee pot.

Click to collapse


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jul 6, 2012)

Sine. said:


>

Click to collapse



Just pure awesomeness.

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## ScubaSteev (Jul 6, 2012)

READ!

Sent from my SPH-D710 using XDA Premium HD app


----------



## WiredPirate (Jul 6, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


>

Click to collapse



I will see that and raise you this.. 





EDIT: Whoops somebody beat me to it lol. Good find.


----------



## boborone (Jul 6, 2012)

domini99 said:


> Ooohh. Sorry, the screenshot should let you see something. But it has become unreadable :-(
> 
> I didn't post it to look like nothing.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Nothing new

Sent from your phone you lost the game.


----------



## xaccers (Jul 6, 2012)

ScubaSteev said:


> READ!
> 
> Sent from my SPH-D710 using XDA Premium HD app

Click to collapse



So... what you're saying is religion is poo?


----------



## mrrick (Jul 6, 2012)

*signed


----------



## plegdroid (Jul 6, 2012)

ground hog day :'(









sent via carrier pigeon.


----------



## M_T_M (Jul 6, 2012)

plegdroid said:


> ground hog day :'(
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Kill it with fire 

Sent from my SCH-I510 using xda premium


----------



## plegdroid (Jul 6, 2012)

M_T_M said:


> Kill it with fire
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I510 using xda premium

Click to collapse



iam thinking yes, drastic action is required, the sad thing is the boy has plenty of really good dvd's, but insists on barny. 

he's a nefarious child. 

sent via carrier pigeon.


----------



## tallyforeman (Jul 6, 2012)




----------



## orb3000 (Jul 6, 2012)




----------



## jaszek (Jul 6, 2012)

orb3000 said:


> FAIL

Click to collapse



FTFY


----------



## plegdroid (Jul 6, 2012)

Lego, got to love it. 

sent via carrier pigeon.


----------



## mrrick (Jul 6, 2012)

*signed


----------



## Babydollll (Jul 6, 2012)

Sparky actually did this. 

Sent from my HTC_Amaze_4G using xda premium


----------



## drnecropolis (Jul 6, 2012)

domini99 said:


> Ooohh. Sorry, the screenshot should let you see something. But it has become unreadable :-(
> 
> I didn't post it to look like nothing.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse








Sent from the set of Uniporn does Android


----------



## husam666 (Jul 6, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Sparky actually did this.
> 
> Sent from my HTC_Amaze_4G using xda premium

Click to collapse



it's time for him to stop driving


----------



## mrrick (Jul 6, 2012)

*signed


----------



## Babydollll (Jul 6, 2012)

husam666 said:


> it's time for him to stop driving

Click to collapse



Sad fact:
He has the best driving record,(and driving skill(s)) of ANY DRIVER, EVER in any cab co. (and carnival, although that's not hard to top) that He's worked for. 
Also....still hearing noises at night and.....
Sent from my SGH-T999 using xda premium


----------



## husam666 (Jul 6, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Sad fact:
> He has the best driving record,(and driving skill(s)) of ANY DRIVER, EVER in any cab co. (and carnival, although that's not hard to top) that He's worked for.
> Also....still hearing noises at night and.....
> Sent from my SGH-T999 using xda premium

Click to collapse



@pic probably both


----------



## vanessaem (Jul 6, 2012)

plegdroid said:


> V, is this your way of telling us all to behave and ply you with chocolate?
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse




Negative...
That old wine and chocolate cake routine won't work on me...(ahem)...anymore.


----------



## M_T_M (Jul 6, 2012)

vanessaem said:


> Negative...
> That old wine and chocolate cake routine won't work on me...(ahem)...anymore.

Click to collapse



anymore!!??  calm down..how old are ya...over 9000 years old?


----------



## husam666 (Jul 6, 2012)

M_T_M said:


> anymore!!??  calm down..how old are ya...over 9000 years old?

Click to collapse



*Mod edit: Me no likey. 
*


----------



## vanessaem (Jul 6, 2012)

M_T_M said:


> anymore!!??  calm down..how old are ya...over 9000 years old?

Click to collapse




Nope...but old enough for that not to work.


----------



## Archer (Jul 6, 2012)

vanessaem said:


> Nope...but old enough for that not to work.

Click to collapse



So, what's for dinner?


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jul 6, 2012)

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## husam666 (Jul 6, 2012)

husam666 said:


> *Mod edit: Me no likey.
> *

Click to collapse



hey! who edited me?


----------



## KidCarter93 (Jul 6, 2012)

husam666 said:


> hey! who edited me?

Click to collapse



Did you write something against the rules?

Sent from Sony Xperia S using XDA Premium
Join my threads here and here


----------



## husam666 (Jul 6, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> Did you write something against the rules?
> 
> Sent from Sony Xperia S using XDA Premium
> Join my threads here and here

Click to collapse



nope


----------



## KidCarter93 (Jul 6, 2012)

Mod was obviously just in a pis*y mood then lol

Sent from Sony Xperia S using XDA Premium
Join my threads here and here


----------



## vanessaem (Jul 6, 2012)

Archer said:


> So, what's for dinner?

Click to collapse




Lol...you tell me?


----------



## Archer (Jul 6, 2012)

vanessaem said:


> Lol...you tell me?

Click to collapse



I've got fish and chips.  You just put your feet up and I'll dish up.


----------



## Archer (Jul 6, 2012)

husam666 said:


> hey! who edited me?

Click to collapse



Doesn't show as edited.  I smell a ruse.


----------



## vanessaem (Jul 6, 2012)

Archer said:


> I've got fish and chips.  You just put your feet up and I'll dish up.

Click to collapse




Now that looks delicious. It's a deal.


----------



## plegdroid (Jul 6, 2012)

vanessaem said:


> Negative...
> That old wine and chocolate cake routine won't work on me...(ahem)...anymore.

Click to collapse








sent via carrier pigeon.


----------



## husam666 (Jul 6, 2012)

Archer said:


> Doesn't show as edited.  I smell a ruse.

Click to collapse



It was edited, a lot of mod edits don't look edited, I see what you are trying to do there


----------



## Archer (Jul 7, 2012)

husam666 said:


> It was edited, a lot of mod edits don't look edited, I see what you are trying to do there

Click to collapse



It must have been edited in the first minute or so of posting.  It doesn't even say when you edit your own post if you're quick enough.  I'm sure if a mod edited it then it was with good reason so probably best to suck it up and post the "okay" meme


----------



## Archer (Jul 7, 2012)

vanessaem said:


> Now that looks delicious. It's a deal.

Click to collapse



Us Brits and our fancy food never fail to impress


----------



## husam666 (Jul 7, 2012)

Archer said:


> It must have been edited in the first minute or so of posting.  It doesn't even say when you edit your own post if you're quick enough.  I'm sure if a mod edited it then it was with good reason so probably best to suck it up and post the "okay" meme

Click to collapse


----------



## vanessaem (Jul 7, 2012)

husam666 said:


> It was edited, a lot of mod edits don't look edited, I see what you are trying to do there

Click to collapse




I edited it because I found it offensive. I was going to deleted it but I decided an edit would be best.


----------



## husam666 (Jul 7, 2012)

_______________________


----------



## mrrick (Jul 7, 2012)

*signed


----------



## Babydollll (Jul 7, 2012)

Sent from my HTC_Amaze_4G using xda premium


----------



## plegdroid (Jul 7, 2012)

sent via carrier pigeon.


----------



## boborone (Jul 7, 2012)

Archer

How about scotch eggs?

Sent from your phone you lost the game.


----------



## plegdroid (Jul 7, 2012)

boborone said:


> Archer
> 
> How about scotch eggs?
> 
> Sent from your phone you lost the game.

Click to collapse



I raise your request, with a request for lorne, (belly grumbles at the thought of)






sent via carrier pigeon.


----------



## drnecropolis (Jul 7, 2012)

Archer said:


> So, what's for dinner?

Click to collapse



Steak... 36oz's of Porterhouse..








Sent from the set of Uniporn does Android


----------



## boborone (Jul 7, 2012)

plegdroid said:


> I raise your request, with a request for lorne, (belly grumbles at the thought of)
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



That wasn't a request, that's me right now.


----------



## mrrick (Jul 7, 2012)

*signed


----------



## plegdroid (Jul 7, 2012)

boborone said:


> That wasn't a request, that's me right now.

Click to collapse







with beer as well ,droool 
sent via carrier pigeon.


is that work your at?


----------



## dark_hitman (Jul 7, 2012)

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I717 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## mrrick (Jul 7, 2012)

*signed


----------



## boborone (Jul 7, 2012)

plegdroid said:


> with beer as well ,droool
> sent via carrier pigeon.
> 
> 
> is that work your at?

Click to collapse



Haha, you could say I'm at work. I've been coming here since I was 17. I know all the guys that work here and I help em out. And I'm searching things for work.

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=28386733&postcount=957

http://theabbeyunderground.tumblr.com/

^the bar under the restaurant\/

http://www.theabbeyinndenton.com/


----------



## mrrick (Jul 7, 2012)

*signed


----------



## plegdroid (Jul 7, 2012)

boborone said:


> Haha, you could say I'm at work. I've been coming here since I was 17. I know all the guys that work here and I help em out. And I'm searching things for work.
> 
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=28386733&postcount=957
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



cheesy pub chips , to give it a   more authentic feel, may I suggest , it needs to have carpets, that have a combined smell of beer and bleach and are for ever slightly damp, lol. when I first read that I thought you were in Manchester. the next town to where I live is called Denton. So what would be your favorite uk beverage?  I'd say mine would be snakebite (cider and bitter )


http://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Denton,_Greater_Manchester
sent via carrier pigeon.


----------



## boborone (Jul 7, 2012)

plegdroid said:


> cheesy pub chips , to give it a   more authentic feel, may I suggest , it needs to have carpets, that have a combined smell of beer and bleach and are for ever slightly damp, lol. when I first read that I thought you were in Manchester. the next town to where I live is called Denton. So what would be your favorite uk beverage?  I'd say mine would be snakebite (cider and bitter )
> 
> 
> http://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Denton,_Greater_Manchester
> sent via carrier pigeon.

Click to collapse



Well, Stella is pretty weak for my taste. They have quite a few UK beers, can't think of em by name right now. Not sure now that I'm thinking about it. I normally drink a good dark beer. Call me weird, but Guiness doesn't do it for me anymore. It seems light now. There's this German lager that starts with a "k" that I can't remember now that is saweeeet. I love that stuff.

---------- Post added at 07:23 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:22 PM ----------

Oh and cool town

Here's mine

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Denton,_Texas

---------- Post added at 07:25 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:23 PM ----------

I'm drinking this straight up now


----------



## EVIL THOR (Jul 7, 2012)

Sent with my Evil GT-S5570 from Hell


----------



## mrrick (Jul 7, 2012)

*signed


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jul 7, 2012)

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## KidCarter93 (Jul 7, 2012)

boborone said:


> Well, Stella is pretty weak for my taste. They have quite a few UK beers, can't think of em by name right now. Not sure now that I'm thinking about it. I normally drink a good dark beer. Call me weird, but Guiness doesn't do it for me anymore. It seems light now. There's this German lager that starts with a "k" that I can't remember now that is saweeeet. I love that stuff.

Click to collapse



Kolsch? 

Sent from Sony Xperia S using XDA Premium
Join my threads here and here


----------



## boborone (Jul 7, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> Kolsch?
> 
> Sent from Sony Xperia S using XDA Premium
> Join my threads here and here

Click to collapse



Kostritzer black lager

Sent from your phone you lost the game.


----------



## boborone (Jul 7, 2012)

Awesome flavor

Sent from your phone you lost the game.


----------



## KidCarter93 (Jul 7, 2012)

Ah right. Close enough I guess 

Sent from Sony Xperia S using XDA Premium
Join my threads here and here


----------



## mrrick (Jul 7, 2012)

*signed


----------



## boborone (Jul 7, 2012)

Tally.....did you just pass me

Sent from your phone you lost the game.


----------



## mrrick (Jul 7, 2012)

*signed


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jul 7, 2012)

^^^^^  ew, hairy boobs? 






Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## iok1 (Jul 7, 2012)

Good or bad?






Sent from my HTC Sensation


----------



## PortlandAmir (Jul 7, 2012)

*LOLWUT?!*

http://www.liveleak.com/view?i=5cc_1341515584

does this count???


----------



## SikkWitIt (Jul 7, 2012)

Word. 

-Sent from my glitched gummy fascinate using XDA premium.


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jul 7, 2012)

PortlandAmir said:


> does this count???

Click to collapse




Linking that site might be a bad idea.

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## 85gallon (Jul 7, 2012)

PortlandAmir said:


> http://www.liveleak.com/view?i=5cc_1341515584
> 
> does this count???

Click to collapse



LOL.  That was on Tosh.0 this week!!


----------



## mrrick (Jul 7, 2012)

*signed


----------



## drnecropolis (Jul 7, 2012)

Family movie night!





Sent from the set of Uniporn does Android


----------



## StormMcCloud (Jul 7, 2012)

drnecropolis said:


> Family movie night!
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



That's the perfect movie for quality family fun!


----------



## Babydollll (Jul 7, 2012)

Noon to Six pm EDT Saturday UNTIL 4AM....
NOON to Six pm EDT SATURDAY UNTIL 4AM.....
NOON TO SIX PM EDT SATURDAY UNTIL 4AM......
WTF? Which one is it? Noon to Six pm saturday or UNTIL 4AM.
DAMN YOU WEATHERBUG. 

Snowflake approves of this message.


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jul 7, 2012)

^^^^ confused weather report is confused. 






Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## veeman (Jul 7, 2012)

Sent from a thingymajig that sends things.


----------



## mrrick (Jul 7, 2012)

*signed


----------



## 85gallon (Jul 7, 2012)

dafuq??


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jul 7, 2012)

85gallon said:


> dafuq??

Click to collapse



+1






Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## KnukLHead (Jul 7, 2012)

Sent from my SPH-D710 using xda premium


----------



## mrrick (Jul 7, 2012)

Just a truly random pic.. Thats all

*signed


----------



## 85gallon (Jul 7, 2012)

mrrick said:


> Just a truly random pic.. Thats all
> 
> *signed

Click to collapse



I bet the camera man was trying to keep from laughing his as off.  Like when you are talking to someone and they have a huge booger.

Sent from my Kindle Fire using xda app-developers app


----------



## StormMcCloud (Jul 7, 2012)

85gallon said:


> I bet the camera man was trying to keep from laughing his as off.  Like when you are talking to someone and they have a huge booger.
> 
> Sent from my Kindle Fire using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



I doubt he was laughing much, she looked pretty scary before he did some touch-up work on her photo.


----------



## Babydollll (Jul 7, 2012)

StormMcCloud said:


> I doubt he was laughing much, she looked pretty scary before he did some touch-up work on her photo.

Click to collapse



 I haz a scared nao!  ^^^^
Meanwhile..... 
Throwing bricks since 2008.....and proud of it.


----------



## 85gallon (Jul 7, 2012)

StormMcCloud said:


> I doubt he was laughing much, she looked pretty scary before he did some touch-up work on her photo.

Click to collapse



 You must have totally missed that big assed deadly caterpillar on her shirt.




Sent from my Kindle Fire using xda app-developers app


----------



## StormMcCloud (Jul 7, 2012)

85gallon said:


> You must have totally missed that big assed deadly caterpillar on her shirt.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



It's actually a bomb.


----------



## deliriousDroid (Jul 7, 2012)




----------



## StormMcCloud (Jul 7, 2012)

deliriousDroid said:


> http://9gag.com/gag/4697730 [IMG][/QUOTE]
> 
> *facepalm*

Click to collapse


----------



## 85gallon (Jul 7, 2012)

deliriousDroid said:


>

Click to collapse



And he lost a G!

Sent from my Kindle Fire using xda app-developers app


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jul 7, 2012)

85gallon said:


> And he lost a G!
> 
> Sent from my Kindle Fire using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



The difference between Marky and Mark...is huge.  

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## RomWiz (Jul 7, 2012)

Sent from my phone via tapatalk


----------



## RomWiz (Jul 7, 2012)

Sent from my phone via tapatalk


----------



## EVIL THOR (Jul 7, 2012)

RomWiz said:


> Sent from my phone via tapatalk

Click to collapse



Hahaha 

Sent with my Evil GT-S5570 from Hell


----------



## vanessaem (Jul 7, 2012)




----------



## RomWiz (Jul 7, 2012)

Apple..........





Sent from my phone via tapatalk


----------



## EVIL THOR (Jul 7, 2012)

Sent with my Evil GT-S5570 from Hell


----------



## RomWiz (Jul 7, 2012)

Sent from my phone via tapatalk


----------



## mrrick (Jul 7, 2012)

*signed


----------



## veeman (Jul 7, 2012)

deliriousDroid said:


>

Click to collapse



*tigger 

Sent from a thingymajig that sends things.


----------



## Babydollll (Jul 7, 2012)

Sent from my HTC_Amaze_4G using xda premium


----------



## plegdroid (Jul 7, 2012)

sent via carrier pigeon.


----------



## K.A. (Jul 7, 2012)

---------- Post added at 05:44 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:41 PM ----------


----------



## drnecropolis (Jul 7, 2012)

Sent from the set of Uniporn does Android


----------



## vanessaem (Jul 7, 2012)




----------



## RomWiz (Jul 7, 2012)

Sent from my phone via tapatalk


----------



## M_T_M (Jul 7, 2012)

EVIL THOR said:


> Sent with my Evil GT-S5570 from Hell

Click to collapse








Sent from my SCH-I510 using xda premium


----------



## Babydollll (Jul 7, 2012)

Sent from my HTC_Amaze_4G using xda premium


----------



## K.A. (Jul 7, 2012)




----------



## RomWiz (Jul 7, 2012)

Sent from my phone via tapatalk


----------



## K.A. (Jul 7, 2012)




----------



## Babydollll (Jul 7, 2012)

Sent from my HTC_Amaze_4G using xda premium


----------



## mrrick (Jul 7, 2012)

*signed


----------



## Babydollll (Jul 7, 2012)

Moar confuseded weather app (is confuseded).....
Note: the difference (this much anyway) in temperature is impossible. 
Hoboken and, Jersey City are next to each other. 
Heck, I can get on an elevator (in Jersey City) and go down to the light rail platform (in Hoboken)
Throwing bricks since 2008.....and proud of it.


----------



## plegdroid (Jul 7, 2012)

it's been a lovely day 









sent via carrier pigeon.


----------



## xaccers (Jul 7, 2012)

plegdroid said:


> sent via carrier pigeon.

Click to collapse



I miss Zathras


----------



## plegdroid (Jul 7, 2012)

xaccers said:


> I miss Zathras

Click to collapse



me too, I bought all five series 
J.Michael, is a bit of a genius in my view. 

sent via carrier pigeon.


----------



## xaccers (Jul 7, 2012)

plegdroid said:


> me too, I bought all five series
> J.Michael, is a bit of a genius in my view.
> 
> sent via carrier pigeon.

Click to collapse








Ninjas blew dust in my eyes when that happened.


----------



## mrrick (Jul 7, 2012)

Crazy, giant, goliath sunflower next door. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*signed


----------



## SimonTS (Jul 8, 2012)




----------



## husam666 (Jul 8, 2012)




----------



## mrrick (Jul 8, 2012)

*signed


----------



## Thomas vdb (Jul 8, 2012)

sent from my rooted toaster using xda premium


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jul 8, 2012)

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## mrrick (Jul 8, 2012)

*signed


----------



## deathnotice01 (Jul 8, 2012)

mrrick said:


> *signed

Click to collapse



looks like darth vader's electric chair


----------



## mrrick (Jul 8, 2012)

Looks like I want it... 











*signed


----------



## deathnotice01 (Jul 8, 2012)




----------



## KnukLHead (Jul 8, 2012)

Sent from my SPH-D710 using xda premium


----------



## 063_XOBX (Jul 8, 2012)

A little old but I remember when i saw Avengers the entire audience busted out laughing at this


----------



## KnukLHead (Jul 8, 2012)

Sent from my SPH-D710 using xda premium


----------



## RomWiz (Jul 8, 2012)

Sent from my phone via tapatalk


----------



## StormMcCloud (Jul 8, 2012)




----------



## deathnotice01 (Jul 8, 2012)

---------- Post added at 04:30 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:27 PM ----------


----------



## StormMcCloud (Jul 8, 2012)




----------



## deathnotice01 (Jul 8, 2012)

---------- Post added at 04:48 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:40 PM ----------


----------



## StormMcCloud (Jul 8, 2012)




----------



## Xxul (Jul 8, 2012)

Sent from my HTC Flyer P510e using xda premium


----------



## KidCarter93 (Jul 8, 2012)

The look on his face says it all 





Sent from Sony Xperia S using XDA Premium
Join my threads here and here


----------



## deathnotice01 (Jul 8, 2012)

Post deleted

---------- Post added at 09:16 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:54 PM ----------

wut really happend...


----------



## mrrick (Jul 8, 2012)

*signed


----------



## RomWiz (Jul 8, 2012)

Sent from my phone via tapatalk


----------



## mrrick (Jul 8, 2012)

*signed


----------



## huitae91 (Jul 8, 2012)

---------- Post added at 11:28 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:26 PM ----------







---------- Post added at 11:32 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:28 PM ----------


----------



## drnecropolis (Jul 8, 2012)

Sent from the set of Uniporn does Android


----------



## huitae91 (Jul 8, 2012)




----------



## mrrick (Jul 8, 2012)

Akwardness level too high
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*signed


----------



## huitae91 (Jul 8, 2012)




----------



## RomWiz (Jul 8, 2012)




----------



## huitae91 (Jul 8, 2012)




----------



## deathnotice01 (Jul 8, 2012)




----------



## K.A. (Jul 8, 2012)




----------



## deathnotice01 (Jul 8, 2012)

this was her 30mins later when she was driving home


----------



## KnukLHead (Jul 8, 2012)

RomWiz said:


> Sent from my phone via tapatalk

Click to collapse



The day I walk in and see this y'all won't hear from me for 5 to 10. 

Sent from my SPH-D710 using xda premium


----------



## conantroutman (Jul 8, 2012)

If anyone's in the market for a lifelike baby orangutan then hit me up... 

Only 4 easy payments of 24.99.






Edit - comes with a FREE dummy!  (pacifier for you Yankee doodles....) 

Sent From My Fingers To Your Face.....


----------



## 85gallon (Jul 8, 2012)

King ACE said:


>

Click to collapse


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jul 8, 2012)

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## RomWiz (Jul 8, 2012)

Sent from my phone via tapatalk


----------



## mrrick (Jul 8, 2012)

*signed


----------



## plegdroid (Jul 8, 2012)

m1l4droid said:


> What show is this from?

Click to collapse



American chopper. 

sent via carrier pigeon.


----------



## mrrick (Jul 8, 2012)

*signed


----------



## 85gallon (Jul 8, 2012)

mrrick said:


> *signed

Click to collapse



You must have slept between now and when you posted that the first time at 9:00AM this morning!!

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=28453145&postcount=12358


----------



## WiredPirate (Jul 8, 2012)

My newest decal:





Yes I know my car is dirty and needs a wash lol.
Here are all of my decals:




For anybody wondering what the other symbols are its Skrillex, the heart containers from Zelda, Deadmau5, the Hylian Crest from Zelda, and of course Anonymous.
I have a Knife Party decal but I am waiting until I get in my Daft Punk decal before I put it on.


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jul 8, 2012)

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## WiredPirate (Jul 8, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Sent from my coffee pot.

Click to collapse



"Is Ronald McDonald gonna have to slap a *****?!"


----------



## d3simet (Jul 8, 2012)

pretty funny. found this animated gif from niketalk forum. only if you know nba jokes.


----------



## mrrick (Jul 8, 2012)

*signed


----------



## mrrick (Jul 8, 2012)

85gallon said:


> You must have slept between now and when you posted that the first time at 9:00AM this morning!!
> 
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=28453145&postcount=12358

Click to collapse



I did sleep some. But I'd be more inclined to chalk it up to the fact that I smoke a lot. 

*signed


----------



## LordManhattan (Jul 8, 2012)




----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jul 8, 2012)

Found this pic on my digital camera






Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## Babydollll (Jul 8, 2012)

Sent from my HTC One X using xda premium


----------



## boborone (Jul 9, 2012)




----------



## husam666 (Jul 9, 2012)

boborone said:


>

Click to collapse


----------



## vanessaem (Jul 9, 2012)

Thread cleaned.

Ok, this religious debate you all were having is so off-topic it violates _*Rule# 2.4 Personal attacks, racial, political and/or religious discussions: XDA is a discussion forum about certain mobile phones. Mobile phones are not racial, political, religious or personally offensive, therefore none of these types of discussions are permitted on XDA. *_
Please try to avoid posting any religious content so we don't have these types of discussions on the thread.

And to the person who posted that animated image of a pedophile, that was even more inappropriate than the religious debate I just mentioned. It's disgusting. If you or anyone else thought that was funny, then you have bigger issues than anyone here on XDA can help you with.


----------



## husam666 (Jul 9, 2012)

*sigh*


----------



## boborone (Jul 9, 2012)

husam666 said:


>

Click to collapse



yep

muffin tops and jelly rolls everywhere


----------



## mrrick (Jul 9, 2012)

*signed


----------



## mrrick (Jul 9, 2012)

*signed


----------



## boborone (Jul 9, 2012)

The only thing that is world wide known from the Netherlands, and nobody knows it came it from there.


----------



## xHausx (Jul 9, 2012)

boborone said:


> yep
> 
> muffin tops and jelly rolls everywhere

Click to collapse



mmm, muffins

pic is unrelated






(yes I know it's old)


----------



## WiredPirate (Jul 9, 2012)

Uhm, Roll Tide? lol


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jul 9, 2012)

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## tallyforeman (Jul 9, 2012)

Took my kids to see Brave in 3D this weekend. During the previews I stuck my X2 behind the glasses and snapped a pic. Pretty neato:


----------



## WiredPirate (Jul 9, 2012)




----------



## MissionImprobable (Jul 9, 2012)

WiredPirate said:


>

Click to collapse



^Hitler had a lot of followers too. Just saying =)


----------



## tallyforeman (Jul 9, 2012)




----------



## WiredPirate (Jul 9, 2012)

tallyforeman said:


> Took my kids to see Brave in 3D this weekend. During the previews I stuck my X2 behind the glasses and snapped a pic. Pretty neato:

Click to collapse



How was Brave? I wanna see it, I'm a Pixar movie junkie. So many movies I want to see now: Brave, Ted, Promethius, The Amazing Spiderman, Savages, even that weird looking one with Edward Norton, Bill Murray & Bruce Willis.


----------



## veeman (Jul 9, 2012)

MissionImprobable said:


> ^Hitler had a lot of followers too. Just saying =)

Click to collapse



So either you're saying that Skrillex is going to kill millions of people or Hitler was gay.


----------



## boborone (Jul 9, 2012)

MissionImprobable said:


> ^Hitler had a lot of followers too. Just saying =)

Click to collapse



:highfive:

George Michael concert from two years ago


----------



## tallyforeman (Jul 9, 2012)

WiredPirate said:


> How was Brave? I wanna see it, I'm a Pixar movie junkie. So many movies I want to see now: Brave, Ted, Promethius, The Amazing Spiderman, Savages, even that weird looking one with Edward Norton, Bill Murray & Bruce Willis.

Click to collapse





I thought it was pretty good. Had some very mild adult humor to it as well.


----------



## ...Awesome... (Jul 9, 2012)

Sent from my Dark Unicorn Resurrected v.2.5 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## StormMcCloud (Jul 9, 2012)

veeman said:


> So either you're saying that Skrillex is going to kill millions of people or Hitler was gay.

Click to collapse



Both!


----------



## WiredPirate (Jul 9, 2012)

MissionImprobable said:


> ^Hitler had a lot of followers too. Just saying =)

Click to collapse





veeman said:


> So either you're saying that Skrillex is going to kill millions of people or Hitler was gay.

Click to collapse



I just hear from people sometimes how Skrillex is lame but I can't imagine someone going to one of his shows and not having an insanely good time! Even if your not a fan of his music he puts on an awesome show and all the people are just amazing! I wish the img didn't use the word gay though, I almost didn't post it just because of that, it should have said "is lame" or "sucks" or something because that's what it meant I am assuming.



boborone said:


> :highfive:
> 
> George Michael concert from two years ago

Click to collapse



Thats what Soldier field looked like a couple weeks ago when he played, the most fun I will have all year. Whoever created the img picked a poor pic from his shows.

Also it's mostly women at EDM shows because they love to dance, and dancers have very nice bodies, plus they wear practically nothing.


----------



## boborone (Jul 9, 2012)

WiredPirate said:


> I just hear from people sometimes how Skrillex is lame but I can't imagine someone going to one of his shows and not having an insanely good time! Even if your not a fan of his music he puts on an awesome show and all the people are just amazing! I wish the img didn't use the word gay though, I almost didn't post it just because of that, it should have said "is lame" or "sucks" or something because that's what it meant I am assuming.
> 
> 
> 
> Thats what Soldier field looked like a couple weeks ago when he played, the most fun I will have all year. Whoever created the img picked a poor pic from his shows.

Click to collapse



Me, I don't like step music. Make two good grooves and line up the bpm, and start switching the tracks, in turn making both sound confused. I like earlier dub, where you don't get the wom woms and wehoos of Skrillex and Deadmou5. I just can't get into midi file music. Music with 1 element played at a time. You can only come up a few good tunes. Think back to the times when you learned a piano or recorder. Playing only one note at a time with only one instrument. But even some newer dub from groups like Nero or Bassnectar I consider pretty good and have on my playlists. They make awesome grooves and melodies. That's all I require from music. Something that makes me feel something.

But Skrillex and Deadmou5 have good grooves and melodies. But the whole step with switching between good grooves and one element racket just is something that is not pleasing to my ears.


----------



## WiredPirate (Jul 9, 2012)

boborone said:


> Me, I don't like step music. Make two good grooves and line up the bpm, and start switching the tracks, in turn making both sound confused. I like earlier dub, where you don't get the wom woms and wehoos of Skrillex and Deadmou5. I just can't get into midi file music. Music with 1 element played at a time. You can only come up a few good tunes. Think back to the times when you learned a piano or recorder. Playing only one note at a time with only one instrument. But even some newer dub from groups like Nero or Bassnectar I consider pretty good and have on my playlists. They make awesome grooves and melodies. That's all I require from music. Something that makes me feel something.
> 
> But Skrillex and Deadmou5 have good grooves and melodies. But the whole step with switching between good grooves and one element racket just is something that is not pleasing to my ears.

Click to collapse



I can understand, I think we had this conversation once before with a slight personality clash lol. Pretty sure that was the first conversation we had, I have gained quite a bit of respect for you since then. Anyways back on topic.. I think for some people you have to be in the right state of mind (if you know what I mean) to fully enjoy some of it, when you are in that state the "one element racket" just sends chills all over your body and you get the rapid eye movement that just drives you sensually insane - its kind of like an orgasm, maybe better believe it or not. I've seen both Nero and Bassnectar live and they both play amazing shows!! Nero is for sure one of my faves, he and Skrill had a HUGE hit with Promises, I will never get sick of that song. They just collaborated on a new song called Game Over that made the crowd loose their ****! That may have been my favorite song he played at SAMF, it's online to listen but only live versions, afaik there is not a studio quality release of it yet.


----------



## MissionImprobable (Jul 9, 2012)

WiredPirate said:


> Also it's mostly women at EDM shows because they love to dance, and dancers have very nice bodies, plus they wear practically nothing.

Click to collapse



There are lots of other artists who pack the house with wemenz. Just not a fan of the recent dub scene, but to each his own.


----------



## WiredPirate (Jul 9, 2012)

MissionImprobable said:


> There are lots of other artists who pack the house with wemenz. Just not a fan of the recent dub scene, but to each his own.

Click to collapse



Agreed and agreed.


----------



## MissionImprobable (Jul 9, 2012)

Whoa, buddy, don't come in here trying to be all calm and rational. It's on!


----------



## boborone (Jul 9, 2012)

WiredPirate said:


> I can understand, I think we had this conversation once before with a slight personality clash lol. Pretty sure that was the first conversation we had, I have gained quite a bit of respect for you since then. Anyways back on topic.. I think for some people you have to be in the right state of mind (if you know what I mean) to fully enjoy some of it, when you are in that state the "one element racket" just sends chills all over your body and you get the rapid eye movement that just drives you sensually insane - its kind of like an orgasm, maybe better believe it or not. I've seen both Nero and Bassnectar live and they both play amazing shows!! Nero is for sure one of my faves, he and Skrill had a HUGE hit with Promises, I will never get sick of that song. They just collaborated on a new song called Game Over that made the crowd loose their ****! That may have been my favorite song he played at SAMF, it's online to listen but only live versions, afaik there is not a studio quality release of it yet.

Click to collapse



Nero and Skrillex didn't collaborate to make that song.

I love the original





Skrillex's remix





And I totally get what you are saying about live shows. At my favorite bar, they have a PubStep night in which dubstep is mixed by 3 DJs all night. I can get into the music live with big speakers and you can "feel" it like you're talking about. Yes, there is a mood for all music. But I will tell you, there are quite a few bands I've seen live that I still couldn't into. Those, I normally went to the back and got high till they left the stage.



MissionImprobable said:


> There are lots of other artists who pack the house with wemenz. Just not a fan of the recent dub scene, but to each his own.

Click to collapse



Where did you get that quote from?

And I met my girl dancing at a dubstep show. I white redneck from the sticks who loves to dance. I just can't dance hiphop. I end up looking like a white guy from the early 90's, or Carolton from Fresh Prince. Not that I don't like hiphop, just not sure what to do. I don't like the cocky attitude most of the styles that is portrayed in most hiphop styles of dance. Just not me to do that. So I end up doing what you see people dancing in dubstep videos. Which I hate, cause that's the old styles of techno dance like liquid or mime just slowed with no respect for the song and it's beats. Just flowing movement using your surroundings. Just another reason I don't like most dub, you can't dance to it. I can shuffle, you see people shuffle to dub but it doesn't match the song. I like my dance to match the song, not just move cause you hear music.

IDK, I like you wired. And believe me man, I respect those guys. I'm just a person who digs a good groove in his music, no matter the genre. I like a few Skrillex and Deadmou5 songs, just can't get into them on the whole. But I do dig live shows. And in the interest of open posting, I do have the discographies of both on my hard drive.


And edit:

Just dawned on me why I don't like most step music in general. It's why I'm a huuuuuuge fan of John Digweed's mixes. I like a song to have a beginning, middle and end. Think Stairway to Heaven. It's why in EDM, I like progressive trance so much. Has the "hill" in music. John Digweed picks tracks to make his sets have the musical hill. And that hill is not found in most dubstep unless it's a remix of an already great track. Ellie Goulding - Lights by Bassnectar..........Nero - Promises by Skrillex.


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jul 9, 2012)

MissionImprobable said:


> There are lots of other artists who pack the house with wemenz. Just not a fan of the recent dub scene, but to each his own.

Click to collapse



Well, I come from the generation where guys that looked like chicks got the most chicks.  Truly ironical.

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## boborone (Jul 9, 2012)

MissionImprobable said:


> There are lots of other artists who pack the house with wemenz. Just not a fan of the recent dub scene, but to each his own.

Click to collapse



Oh and you want to learn a secret from old playboy?

I took a bunch of milfs to shows like Beegees, KC and the Sunshine Band, and yes, George Micheal. Thing is, I'll tell you another secret, I like Disco. And I also like older women. If you like older women, take em to see the music they like. They get real worked up when they see those bands play 

---------- Post added at 11:48 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:46 PM ----------




TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Well, I come from the generation where guys that looked like chicks got the most chicks.  Truly ironical.
> 
> Sent from my coffee pot.

Click to collapse



Where you in cali when all that was big? If so, dayum, I want pics of the young skinny.


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jul 9, 2012)

boborone said:


> Where you in cali when all that was big? If so, dayum, I want pics of the young skinny.

Click to collapse



Haha...i was in NJ...worse!  one of these days, im gonna convert a vhs video i have of a young skinny.  i have only one show left.  lost everything else in a fire.  i only have a handful of photos too, same reason.  My own kids havent really seen much of my life.

but it's weird, because my Dad was like that too.  He never had anything to show us.  History repeats.


----------



## boborone (Jul 9, 2012)

Sent from your phone you lost the game.


----------



## WiredPirate (Jul 9, 2012)

boborone said:


> Nero and Skrillex didn't collaborate to make that song.
> 
> I love the original
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Your right, Skrill just remixed Nero on that, I had a brain fart for a minute. And BN definitely has the best Lights remix of the 17 that are out there, I love the video for it too. I have those discographies and many more as well, prob more than I could ever listen to, I am a music hoarder lol. If you have Sonny's discography then you have probably heard his early doo wop mixes from right after he left From First To Last, and Gypsyhook.. Those are some much less manic sounding tracks, hard to believe its the same artist. Well I gotta go to bed so I can make it to work in the morning, sucks I gotta work on my birthday but the bills must be paid! Goodnight everyone.


----------



## MissionImprobable (Jul 9, 2012)

boborone said:


> Sent from your phone you lost the game.

Click to collapse



Makes me think of "Weak and Powerless" by APC.


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jul 9, 2012)

i had this as my avatar for a while on a different forum, but noone could ever translate the text....anyone here know?


----------



## boborone (Jul 9, 2012)

WiredPirate said:


> Your right, Skrill just remixed Nero on that, I had a brain fart for a minute. And BN definitely has the best Lights remix of the 17 that are out there, I love the video for it too. I have those discographies and many more as well, prob more than I could ever listen to, I am a music hoarder lol. If you have Sonny's discography then you have probably heard his early doo wop mixes from right after he left From First To Last, and Gypsyhook.. Those are some much less manic sounding tracks, hard to believe its the same artist. Well I gotta go to bed so I can make it to work in the morning, sucks I gotta work on my birthday but the bills must be paid! Goodnight everyone.

Click to collapse



You have nothing on my girl's taste in music. She loves this sped up crack head sucking the life of house sh!t.











Good groove, but why? I don't get it.


----------



## RomWiz (Jul 9, 2012)

Sent from my phone via tapatalk


----------



## roofrider (Jul 9, 2012)




----------



## tallyforeman (Jul 9, 2012)

Can you spot the 4 wheeler in the pic below??


----------



## Woody (Jul 9, 2012)

Bieber is on ABC's list of 50 Most Popular *Women* on the Internet, Per Google Search Results.  If you scroll down he's on there twice so it isn't a typo.

Have to post pic so this one came to mind although we've all seen it before.View attachment 1186976

Thank you ABC for a great start to my week.


----------



## tallyforeman (Jul 9, 2012)

USPS attempt to catch up with email


----------



## roofrider (Jul 9, 2012)

lol





---------- Post added at 08:28 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:59 PM ----------

wtf is this!


----------



## orb3000 (Jul 9, 2012)




----------



## roofrider (Jul 9, 2012)

orb3000 said:


>

Click to collapse



FTFY


----------



## mrrick (Jul 9, 2012)

*signed


----------



## RomWiz (Jul 9, 2012)

It's free 






Sent from my phone via tapatalk


----------



## deathnotice01 (Jul 9, 2012)

typical philippine agent


----------



## WiredPirate (Jul 9, 2012)

boborone said:


> You have nothing on my girl's taste in music. She loves this sped up crack head sucking the life of house sh!t.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I could only listen for a few minutes, I was about to start raging in the office lol. Definitely going to finish this later tonight and clean the house!


----------



## werked (Jul 9, 2012)

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## tallyforeman (Jul 9, 2012)

Really dude........ WOW


----------



## Archer (Jul 9, 2012)




----------



## tallyforeman (Jul 9, 2012)

Archer said:


>

Click to collapse





LOL!!!!!! Nice!


----------



## orb3000 (Jul 9, 2012)




----------



## 85gallon (Jul 9, 2012)

Nevermind....


----------



## RomWiz (Jul 9, 2012)

Sent from my phone via tapatalk


----------



## plegdroid (Jul 9, 2012)

boborone said:


> You have nothing on my girl's taste in music. She loves this sped up crack head sucking the life of house sh!t.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



deepest sympathy mate :\






sent via carrier pigeon.


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jul 9, 2012)

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## boborone (Jul 9, 2012)

plegdroid said:


> deepest sympathy mate :\
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Thanks. Imagine getting up and taking your morning piss to hear that coming from the next room. Not even your cigg and coffee yet. All you want to do is read the news in peace and you have audio meth polluting your ear holes. Not fun

Sent from your phone you lost the game.


----------



## plegdroid (Jul 9, 2012)

boborone said:


> Thanks. Imagine getting up and taking your morning piss to hear that coming from the next room. Not even your cigg and coffee yet. All you want to do is read the news in peace and you have audio meth polluting your ear holes. Not fun
> 
> Sent from your phone you lost the game.

Click to collapse








sent via carrier pigeon.


----------



## M_T_M (Jul 9, 2012)

boborone said:


> Thanks. Imagine getting up and taking your morning piss to hear that coming from the next room. Not even your cigg and coffee yet. All you want to do is read the news in peace and you have audio meth polluting your ear holes. Not fun
> 
> Sent from your phone you lost the game.

Click to collapse



Might as well be foreveralone.jpg


----------



## WiredPirate (Jul 9, 2012)

boborone said:


> Thanks. Imagine getting up and taking your morning piss to hear that coming from the next room. Not even your cigg and coffee yet. All you want to do is read the news in peace and you have audio meth polluting your ear holes. Not fun
> 
> Sent from your phone you lost the game.

Click to collapse



If I had someone to wake up and rage with me every morning I would never let them go! :victory: <--(rage smiley)  I guess I'm a little more constant high energy than the rest of the thread lol.

---------- Post added at 02:59 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:52 PM ----------






Parents took me to the local Japanese steak house for lunch. :good:


----------



## xaccers (Jul 9, 2012)

boborone said:


> Thanks. Imagine getting up and taking your morning piss to hear that coming from the next room. Not even your cigg and coffee yet. All you want to do is read the news in peace and you have audio meth polluting your ear holes. Not fun
> 
> Sent from your phone you lost the game.

Click to collapse



Could be worse, she could like Justin Beiber and Rebecca Black...


----------



## plegdroid (Jul 9, 2012)

xaccers said:


> Could be worse, she could like Justin Beiber and Rebecca Black...

Click to collapse








sent via carrier pigeon.


----------



## mrrick (Jul 9, 2012)

*signed


----------



## Babydollll (Jul 9, 2012)

Throwing bricks since 2008.....and proud of it.


----------



## KidCarter93 (Jul 9, 2012)

*Mod edit:* Too far.

Sent from Sony Xperia S using XDA Premium
Join my threads here and here


----------



## mrrick (Jul 9, 2012)

*signed


----------



## XO (Jul 9, 2012)

tallyforeman said:


> USPS attempt to catch up with email

Click to collapse



lol thats funny, they need Bugatti's to catchup imo


----------



## KidCarter93 (Jul 9, 2012)

Deleted my pic so I'll cheer up a bit by reminiscing about BN BNs






Sent from Sony Xperia S using XDA Premium
Join my threads here and here


----------



## mrrick (Jul 9, 2012)

*signed


----------



## WiredPirate (Jul 9, 2012)

mrrick said:


> *signed

Click to collapse



Woah!! A dinosaur!


----------



## Thatgrass (Jul 9, 2012)

mrrick said:


> *signed

Click to collapse



Get away stupid dinosaur! Stay away from XDA!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda premium


----------



## orb3000 (Jul 9, 2012)




----------



## BeerChameleon (Jul 9, 2012)

mrrick said:


> *signed

Click to collapse


----------



## M_T_M (Jul 9, 2012)

mrrick said:


> *signed

Click to collapse


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jul 9, 2012)

M_T_M said:


>

Click to collapse



Hello there ruler of trolls 

Way to ruin the thread with your trolling powers


----------



## husam666 (Jul 9, 2012)

feelroll'd


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jul 9, 2012)

husam666 said:


> feelroll'd

Click to collapse



EH? 

Oooh

We're no strangers to love
You know the rules and so do I
A full commitment's what I'm thinking of
You wouldn't get this from any other guy

I just wanna tell you how I'm feeling
Gotta make you understand

Never gonna give you up
Never gonna let you down
Never gonna run around and desert you
Never gonna make you cry
Never gonna say goodbye
Never gonna tell a lie and hurt you

We've known each other for so long
Your heart's been aching, but
You're too shy to say it
Inside, we both know what's been going on
We know the game and we're gonna play it

And if you ask me how I'm feeling
Don't tell me you're too blind to see

Never gonna give you up
Never gonna let you down
Never gonna run around and desert you
Never gonna make you cry
Never gonna say goodbye
Never gonna tell a lie and hurt you

Never gonna give you up
Never gonna let you down
Never gonna run around and desert you
Never gonna make you cry
Never gonna say goodbye
Never gonna tell a lie and hurt you

(Ooh, give you up)
(Ooh, give you up)
Never gonna give, never gonna give
(Give you up)
Never gonna give, never gonna give
(Give you up)

We've known each other for so long
Your heart's been aching, but
You're too shy to say it
Inside, we both know what's been going on
We know the game and we're gonna play it

I just wanna tell you how I'm feeling
Gotta make you understand

Never gonna give you up
Never gonna let you down
Never gonna run around and desert you
Never gonna make you cry
Never gonna say goodbye
Never gonna tell a lie and hurt you

Never gonna give you up
Never gonna let you down
Never gonna run around and desert you
Never gonna make you cry
Never gonna say goodbye
Never gonna tell a lie and hurt you

Never gonna give you up
Never gonna let you down
Never gonna run around and desert you
Never gonna make you cry
Never gonna say goodbye
Never gonna tell a lie and hurt you


----------



## xaccers (Jul 9, 2012)

orb3000 said:


>

Click to collapse



You forgot iPad:


----------



## mrrick (Jul 9, 2012)

*signed


----------



## husam666 (Jul 9, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> EH?
> 
> Oooh
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



why is everyone's reaction the same -_-
it's not part of the lyrics, the lyrics were changed to fit the "feel" meme faec


----------



## KidCarter93 (Jul 9, 2012)

Sent from Sony Xperia S using XDA Premium
Join my threads here and here


----------



## vanessaem (Jul 9, 2012)




----------



## Babydollll (Jul 9, 2012)

Sent from my HTC_Amaze_4G using xda premium


----------



## mrrick (Jul 9, 2012)

*signed


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jul 9, 2012)

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## mrrick (Jul 9, 2012)

*signed


----------



## Sine. (Jul 10, 2012)




----------



## MissionImprobable (Jul 10, 2012)

mrrick said:


> *signed

Click to collapse



My gosh, look at that unbelievably photogenic horse!


----------



## Sine. (Jul 10, 2012)




----------



## mrrick (Jul 10, 2012)

*signed


----------



## KidCarter93 (Jul 10, 2012)

Sent from Sony Xperia S using XDA Premium
Join my threads here and here


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jul 10, 2012)

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## mrrick (Jul 10, 2012)

Well that's not gonna fit in ure pocket 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










*signed


----------



## TexasAggie97 (Jul 10, 2012)

mrrick said:


> Well that's not gonna fit in ure pocket
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Whiskey Tango Foxtrot!

Sent from my SPH-D700 using XDA


----------



## Babydollll (Jul 10, 2012)

Throwing bricks since 2008.....and proud of it.


----------



## veeman (Jul 10, 2012)

mrrick said:


> Well that's not gonna fit in ure pocket
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Incredibly useful case is useful.


----------



## roofrider (Jul 10, 2012)




----------



## genericmessage (Jul 10, 2012)

mrrick said:


> Well that's not gonna fit in ure pocket
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I see your face and raise






Sent from my Xoom using Tapatalk 2


----------



## KnukLHead (Jul 10, 2012)

Sent from my A510 using xda premium


----------



## RomWiz (Jul 10, 2012)

Sent from my phone via tapatalk


----------



## WiredPirate (Jul 10, 2012)




----------



## RomWiz (Jul 10, 2012)

mrrick said:


> Well that's not gonna fit in ure pocket
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



You will not be able to use the screen either 

Sent from my phone via tapatalk


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jul 10, 2012)

RomWiz said:


> You will not be able to use the screen either
> 
> Sent from my phone via tapatalk

Click to collapse



you guys do realize that there's an iPhone in there, right?  I'll tell you what, i don't want another bulge in my pocket anyway.  Little skinny hates competition.


----------



## 85gallon (Jul 10, 2012)

Dayummmmm


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jul 10, 2012)

85gallon said:


> Dayummmmm

Click to collapse



when i see this kind of stuff, i think of all those retards who repeat cliches like "i just take whatever life throws at me" or "I tackle situations head-on."  I bet those are the same people who **** their pants when things like this happen.


----------



## 85gallon (Jul 10, 2012)

---------- Post added at 01:25 AM ---------- Previous post was at 01:15 AM ----------

Has a good chance at making a spare!!


----------



## Sine. (Jul 10, 2012)




----------



## Archer (Jul 10, 2012)

Two great ones from C&H...


----------



## domini99 (Jul 10, 2012)

mrrick said:


> Well that's not gonna fit in ure pocket
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Thats why girls have handbag.



Sent from my sending thing...


----------



## mrrick (Jul 10, 2012)

*signed


----------



## drnecropolis (Jul 10, 2012)

Sent from the set of Uniporn does Android


----------



## coolsandie (Jul 10, 2012)

*The Dark Knight Rises!*


----------



## Sine. (Jul 10, 2012)




----------



## John McClane (Jul 10, 2012)




----------



## mrrick (Jul 10, 2012)

*signed


----------



## mrrick (Jul 10, 2012)

*signed


----------



## WiredPirate (Jul 10, 2012)




----------



## roofrider (Jul 10, 2012)

---------- Post added at 10:02 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:01 PM ----------

MOD Edit: Removed due to content
---------- Post added at 10:15 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:02 PM ----------


---------- Post added at 10:20 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:15 PM ----------


Last one...


----------



## WiredPirate (Jul 10, 2012)




----------



## drnecropolis (Jul 10, 2012)

WiredPirate said:


>

Click to collapse



Wow... she looks a lot like a girl I know named Rihanna... dreads and all.. hmmm

Sent from the set of Uniporn does Android


----------



## tranceph0rmer (Jul 10, 2012)

With great power.....


----------



## WiredPirate (Jul 10, 2012)

drnecropolis said:


> Wow... she looks a lot like a girl I know named Rihanna... dreads and all.. hmmm
> 
> Sent from the set of Uniporn does Android

Click to collapse



My buddy from Missouri uploaded it to his facebook and I stole it. I have no idea if he even knows the girl, but it wouldn't surprise me at all if he did, this looks like something that would be his idea.

Surprisingly, the girl in the background looks allot like a girl I know named Dorothy.


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jul 10, 2012)

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## ScubaSteev (Jul 10, 2012)

Sent from my SPH-D710 using XDA Premium HD app


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jul 10, 2012)

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## mrrick (Jul 10, 2012)

*signed


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jul 10, 2012)

^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^

Thanks in advance for the nightmares, Rick.

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## KidCarter93 (Jul 10, 2012)

Sent from Sony Xperia S using XDA Premium
Join my threads here and here


----------



## xaccers (Jul 10, 2012)




----------



## husam666 (Jul 10, 2012)

xaccers said:


>

Click to collapse



I remember that show, there was an episode that gave me nightmares once


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jul 10, 2012)

Hey its Mully  and Scoulder!^^^^^^

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## husam666 (Jul 10, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Hey its Mully  and Scoulder!^^^^^^
> 
> Sent from my coffee pot.

Click to collapse



That's just wrong..


----------



## mrrick (Jul 10, 2012)

*signed


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jul 10, 2012)

husam666 said:


> That's just wrong..

Click to collapse



Bad joke, I know 

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## husam666 (Jul 10, 2012)




----------



## mrrick (Jul 11, 2012)

m1l4droid said:


> I uh.... don't think you're supposed to eat those...

Click to collapse



I dunno, dude looks pretty damn satisfied with eating his.. :what:

*signed


----------



## husam666 (Jul 11, 2012)

m1l4droid said:


> I uh.... don't think you're supposed to eat those...

Click to collapse


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jul 11, 2012)

mrrick said:


> I dunno, dude looks pretty damn satisfied with eating his.. :what:
> 
> *signed

Click to collapse



That dude eating his own worms. GROSS and stay away from him will give you worms!!!!


----------



## veeman (Jul 11, 2012)

m1l4droid said:


> Well, I guess he likes eating used plastic!

Click to collapse



http://www.vat19.com/dvds/worlds-largest-gummy-worm.cfm


----------



## mrrick (Jul 11, 2012)

veeman said:


> http://www.vat19.com/dvds/worlds-largest-gummy-worm.cfm

Click to collapse



it's only 4000 calories.. AND it's gluten free!  Woot. Even though not sure what gluten is to be honest. 







*signed


----------



## KnukLHead (Jul 11, 2012)

Sent from my SPH-D710 using xda premium


----------



## StormMcCloud (Jul 11, 2012)

mrrick said:


> it's only 4000 calories.. AND it's gluten free!  Woot. Even though not sure what gluten is to be honest.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I think gluten is some form of grammar nazi mind control.


----------



## veeman (Jul 11, 2012)

mrrick said:


> it's only 4000 calories.. AND it's gluten free!  Woot. Even though not sure what gluten is to be honest.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Gluten is in wheat. That's all I know. And I'm too lazy to google it.





---------- Post added at 07:56 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:54 PM ----------

Erm... okay?


----------



## Babydollll (Jul 11, 2012)

mrrick said:


> it's only 4000 calories.. AND it's gluten free!  Woot. Even though not sure what gluten is to be honest.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Gluten= wheat protein.
And now for something we'll hope you'll really enjoy.....

Sent from my HTC One X using xda premium


----------



## ortrigger (Jul 11, 2012)

figured a dev community would get a kick out of this.


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jul 11, 2012)

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## mrrick (Jul 11, 2012)

*signed


----------



## veeman (Jul 11, 2012)

mrrick said:


> *signed

Click to collapse



Oh stop wineing.


----------



## StormMcCloud (Jul 11, 2012)

veeman said:


> Oh stop wineing.

Click to collapse


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jul 11, 2012)

The Roman Army knife.











Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## drnecropolis (Jul 11, 2012)

mrrick said:


> *signed

Click to collapse



Holy hell.., that is one of the scariest things I have ever seen...

Sent from the set of Uniporn does Android


----------



## WiredPirate (Jul 11, 2012)

Everyone on the Nexus forum is enjoying the JB feeding frenzy so I figured I would come hang out here at OT for a while since I'm waiting for a AOKP or CM flavored JB..

Skrillcats anyone?


----------



## LordManhattan (Jul 11, 2012)




----------



## WiredPirate (Jul 11, 2012)




----------



## M_T_M (Jul 11, 2012)

LordManhattan said:


>

Click to collapse



With fire, kill it!!!!!  

Sent from my Xoom using xda premium


----------



## mrrick (Jul 11, 2012)

veeman said:


> Oh stop wineing.

Click to collapse








*signed


----------



## mrrick (Jul 11, 2012)

LordManhattan said:


>

Click to collapse



Holy mother!  Dude, I could fish off that one worm for days... Fantastic! 

*signed


----------



## LordManhattan (Jul 11, 2012)




----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jul 11, 2012)

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## LordManhattan (Jul 11, 2012)




----------



## mrrick (Jul 11, 2012)

*signed


----------



## MissionImprobable (Jul 11, 2012)




----------



## animatedbreak (Jul 11, 2012)




----------



## swiss420 (Jul 11, 2012)

*What a knucklehead*

People are doing some strange things.


----------



## veeman (Jul 11, 2012)

mrrick said:


> *signed

Click to collapse



Where is that?


----------



## WiredPirate (Jul 11, 2012)

swiss420 said:


> People are doing some strange things.

Click to collapse



I'd much rather get branded than get implants.

I like his shirt though.


----------



## boborone (Jul 11, 2012)

WiredPirate said:


> I'd much rather get branded than get implants.
> 
> I like his shirt though.

Click to collapse



I branded myself.......twice.  

FTW

and 

CFH

Sent from your phone you lost the game.


----------



## WiredPirate (Jul 11, 2012)

boborone said:


> I branded myself.......twice.
> 
> FTW
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Nice. What is the care and healing process like?


----------



## boborone (Jul 11, 2012)

WiredPirate said:


> Nice. What is the care and healing process like?

Click to collapse



FTW turned a crazy yellow/green and my middle school nurse cleaned it. Takes about 2 months to heal. If you go hardcore it raises up, I didn't so I just have scars in the shape I wanted.  Kinda cool though. They're on my forearm. You'd never see em unless I pointed it out. Just scars. 

Sent from your phone you lost the game.


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jul 11, 2012)

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## WiredPirate (Jul 11, 2012)

boborone said:


> FTW turned a crazy yellow/green and my middle school nurse cleaned it. Takes about 2 months to heal. If you go hardcore it raises up, I didn't so I just have scars in the shape I wanted.  Kinda cool though. They're on my forearm. You'd never see em unless I pointed it out. Just scars.
> 
> Sent from your phone you lost the game.

Click to collapse



I have seen pictures of how they can raise up, I'm pretty sure if I ever did it I would want it to raise up. I have kicked around the idea of the Alabama "A", Roll Tide, but everybody I know has that as a tattoo. I guess that's why I thought about getting the brand instead, but that's kind of like thinking outside but pressed right up against the box.
I've always been more of a piercing guy myself, I have seven.


----------



## boborone (Jul 11, 2012)

WiredPirate said:


> I have seen pictures of how they can raise up, I'm pretty sure if I ever did it I would want it to raise up. I have kicked around the idea of the Alabama "A", Roll Tide, but everybody I know has that as a tattoo. I guess that's why I thought about getting the brand instead, but that's kind of like thinking outside but pressed right up against the box.
> I've always been more of a piercing guy myself, I have seven.

Click to collapse



If you do it, do it yourself.Don't let any other mofo lay a brand on you. And don't expect it to turn out artistic. It's a scar. It will heal over time and look like natural flesh.And heal in different parts quickly and others slowly. 

You will never forget the smell of your own burning flesh I can tell you that.

Sent from your phone you lost the game.


----------



## boborone (Jul 11, 2012)

Sent from your phone you lost the game.


----------



## WiredPirate (Jul 11, 2012)

boborone said:


> If you do it, do it yourself.Don't let any other mofo lay a brand on you. And don't expect it to turn out artistic. It's a scar. It will heal over time and look like natural flesh.And heal in different parts quickly and others slowly.
> 
> You will never forget the smell of your own burning flesh I can tell you that.
> 
> Sent from your phone you lost the game.

Click to collapse



Alright that sounds about right to me. I have plenty of scars so it should fit right in haha. What did you use to do it?

And I can't even imagine the smell! I have already considered that. Burning hair has to be the worst smell in the would to me so I would think burning flesh would be ten times worse. I have heard of all our sences we remember smell the longest. After we have forgot what something looks, feels and tastes like we can smell something and bring back a memory. So strange how that works.


----------



## boborone (Jul 11, 2012)

WiredPirate said:


> Alright that sounds about right to me. I have plenty of scars so it should fit right in haha. What did you use to do it?
> 
> And I can't even imagine the smell! I have already considered that. Burning hair has to be the worst smell in the would to me so I would think burning flesh would be ten times worse. I have heard of all our sences we remember smell the longest. After we have forgot what something looks, feels and tastes like we can smell something and bring back a memory. So strange how that works.

Click to collapse



FTW done with safety pin and a lighter. CFW was with a hanger and the stove.

Sent from your phone you lost the game.


----------



## KnukLHead (Jul 11, 2012)

I grew up on farms and had all kinds of ****ty jobs but he's right, burnt human flesh is the worst thing there is. Burning pork is almost the same. Not cooking but burning to a black chunk of coal. Almost the same as human flesh

Sent from my SPH-D710 using xda premium


----------



## WiredPirate (Jul 11, 2012)

boborone said:


> FTW done with safety pin and a lighter. CFW was with a hanger and the stove.
> 
> Sent from your phone you lost the game.

Click to collapse



Sweet, thanks. I will be back for your button just as soon as I have 8 more, I've spent all mine for today.


----------



## 85gallon (Jul 11, 2012)

Ya'll need to get a room.  LOL


----------



## Sine. (Jul 11, 2012)

veeman said:


> mrrick said:
> 
> 
> > *signed
> ...
Click to expand...
Click to collapse


Beachy Head, in UK.
By Christopher Hope-Fitch, http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/6172503378/


----------



## KidCarter93 (Jul 11, 2012)

Appropriate for my area at the moment -
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Sent from Sony Xperia S using XDA Premium
Join my threads here and here


----------



## xaccers (Jul 11, 2012)

Sine. said:


> Beachy Head, in UK.
> By Christopher Hope-Fitch, http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/6172503378/

Click to collapse



And this phone box upon it has helped save many a life






Can't believe it isn't an 0800 number though! Hope they accept reverse charges.


----------



## mrrick (Jul 11, 2012)

Smoking room mural
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*signed


----------



## John McClane (Jul 11, 2012)




----------



## RomWiz (Jul 11, 2012)

Sent from my phone via tapatalk


----------



## John McClane (Jul 11, 2012)




----------



## mrrick (Jul 11, 2012)

*signed


----------



## John McClane (Jul 11, 2012)




----------



## conantroutman (Jul 11, 2012)

KnukLHead said:


> I grew up on farms and had all kinds of ****ty jobs but he's right, burnt human flesh is the worst thing there is. Burning pork is almost the same. Not cooking but burning to a black chunk of coal. Almost the same as human flesh
> 
> Sent from my SPH-D710 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Tastes similar too.


----------



## John McClane (Jul 11, 2012)




----------



## coolsandie (Jul 11, 2012)

*Nolan's Hand-drawn map for Inception.*


----------



## WiredPirate (Jul 11, 2012)

RomWiz said:


> Sent from my phone via tapatalk

Click to collapse



I didn't know Sarah Jessica Parker could swim!



conantroutman said:


> Tastes similar too.

Click to collapse


----------



## vanessaem (Jul 11, 2012)




----------



## MissionImprobable (Jul 11, 2012)




----------



## KidCarter93 (Jul 11, 2012)

vanessaem said:


>

Click to collapse







Sent from Sony Xperia S using XDA Premium
Join my threads here and here


----------



## coolsandie (Jul 11, 2012)

*Coincidental History*


----------



## K.A. (Jul 11, 2012)




----------



## Dblfstr (Jul 11, 2012)

coolsandie said:


>

Click to collapse


----------



## John McClane (Jul 11, 2012)




----------



## LordManhattan (Jul 11, 2012)




----------



## KidCarter93 (Jul 11, 2012)

Sent from Sony Xperia S using XDA Premium
Join my threads here and here


----------



## deathnotice01 (Jul 11, 2012)

luckiest guy in the world (yeah, right)


----------



## John McClane (Jul 11, 2012)




----------



## plegdroid (Jul 11, 2012)

boborone said:


> If you do it, do it yourself.Don't let any other mofo lay a brand on you. And don't expect it to turn out artistic. It's a scar. It will heal over time and look like natural flesh.And heal in different parts quickly and others slowly.
> 
> You will never forget the smell of your own burning flesh I can tell you that.
> 
> Sent from your phone you lost the game.

Click to collapse



smells like bacon, but better, did home branding 30 years ago on my forearm with a crucifix, went green and *****, and expanded the scar by half inch,  just getting hairs regrowing after this long on the scar tissue. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




sent via carrier pigeon.


----------



## WiredPirate (Jul 11, 2012)




----------



## John McClane (Jul 11, 2012)




----------



## WiredPirate (Jul 11, 2012)

plegdroid said:


> smells like bacon, but better, did home branding 30 years ago on my forearm with a crucifix, went green and *****, and expanded the scar by half inch,  just getting hairs regrowing after this long on the scar tissue.

Click to collapse


----------



## Dblfstr (Jul 11, 2012)

WiredPirate said:


>

Click to collapse


----------



## WiredPirate (Jul 11, 2012)

Dblfstr said:


>

Click to collapse



I'll see that and raise you lol


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jul 11, 2012)

MissionImprobable said:


> [/QUOTE]
> 
> That looks so familiar. :rolleyes:
> 
> Sent from my coffee pot.

Click to collapse


----------



## plegdroid (Jul 11, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> That looks so familiar.
> 
> Sent from my coffee pot.

Click to collapse







it's gotta be green day, the amount of reposts today 
sent via carrier pigeon.


----------



## mrrick (Jul 11, 2012)

*signed


----------



## ScubaSteev (Jul 11, 2012)

Sent from my SPH-D710 using XDA Premium HD app


----------



## plegdroid (Jul 11, 2012)

mrrick said:


> *signed

Click to collapse



I raise you one 





sent via carrier pigeon.


----------



## Sine. (Jul 11, 2012)

Edit : 






plegdroid said:


> mrrick said:
> 
> 
> > *signed
> ...
Click to expand...
Click to collapse


----------



## mrrick (Jul 11, 2012)

*signed


----------



## torikorocks (Jul 11, 2012)

mrrick said:


> *signed

Click to collapse



That's jenga! Make your move.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using xda premium


----------



## Sine. (Jul 11, 2012)




----------



## ScubaSteev (Jul 11, 2012)

Sent from my SPH-D710 using XDA Premium HD app


----------



## John McClane (Jul 11, 2012)




----------



## veeman (Jul 11, 2012)

John McClane said:


>

Click to collapse



That cold water is quite ... shocking.


----------



## Sine. (Jul 11, 2012)




----------



## BeerChameleon (Jul 11, 2012)

John McClane said:


>

Click to collapse




You know I saw another fail before the outlet fail.

Looks like the faucet is too low for a shower... That is not a tub!!

Unless that is a foot wash? :?


----------



## jaszek (Jul 11, 2012)

Looks like my kind of breakfast


----------



## John McClane (Jul 11, 2012)

How about FIAL?  :silly:


----------



## LordManhattan (Jul 11, 2012)

Good news everyone!






Hooray! People are paying attention to me!


----------



## John McClane (Jul 11, 2012)




----------



## ScubaSteev (Jul 11, 2012)

Sent from my SPH-D710 using XDA Premium HD app


----------



## LordManhattan (Jul 11, 2012)

One more Futurama pic


----------



## John McClane (Jul 11, 2012)

*Fixed


----------



## KidCarter93 (Jul 11, 2012)

Sent from Sony Xperia S using XDA Premium
Join my threads here and here


----------



## Sine. (Jul 11, 2012)




----------



## mrrick (Jul 11, 2012)

*signed


----------



## WiredPirate (Jul 11, 2012)

Sine. said:


>

Click to collapse



What is this suppose to be?


----------



## jaszek (Jul 11, 2012)

WiredPirate said:


> What is this suppose to be?

Click to collapse



I forgot where, I think Austria, there was a spill at a chemical plant or something like that 2 years ago. That's left from the rusty water. Photo taken not too long ago.


----------



## LordManhattan (Jul 11, 2012)

WiredPirate said:


> What is this suppose to be?

Click to collapse



It's in Hungary, and it's caused by toxic aluminum sludge.


----------



## Archer (Jul 11, 2012)

It's one of those pics you see on "it actually wasn't photoshopped" pages.  Much like this...


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jul 11, 2012)

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## xaccers (Jul 11, 2012)

mrrick said:


> *signed

Click to collapse



If WW3 happens, I'm going to find a strong wall to stand in front of and adopt his pose as the bombs go off, scorching my silhouette onto the wall.
That way the descendents of any survivers will find it and think their ancestors knew how to levitate and maybe start worshipping my imprint


----------



## Archer (Jul 11, 2012)

xaccers said:


> If WW3 happens, I'm going to find a strong wall to stand in front of and adopt his pose as the bombs go off, scorching my silhouette onto the wall.
> That way the descendents of any survivers will find it and think their ancestors knew how to levitate and maybe start worshipping my imprint

Click to collapse



Silly xaccers.  Everyone knows the next dominant species on the planet will worship these guys...


----------



## boborone (Jul 11, 2012)

Archer said:


> Silly xaccers.  Everyone knows the next dominant species on the planet will worship these guys...

Click to collapse



You saying Hindu people are a species? And THE dominant one at that? Silly archer 

Sent from your phone you lost the game.


----------



## WiredPirate (Jul 11, 2012)

Archer said:


> Silly xaccers.  Everyone knows the next dominant species on the planet will worship these guys...

Click to collapse



I dunno.. I heard cats are evolving and putting pictures on the internet of themselves with bread on their heads.


----------



## KidCarter93 (Jul 11, 2012)

m1l4droid said:


> Shrek, the early years.

Click to collapse







Sent from Sony Xperia S using XDA Premium
Join my threads here and here


----------



## LordManhattan (Jul 11, 2012)




----------



## ScubaSteev (Jul 11, 2012)

Lmfao






Sent from my SPH-D710 using XDA Premium HD app


----------



## MissionImprobable (Jul 11, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> That looks so familiar.
> 
> Sent from my coffee pot.

Click to collapse



Duh, cause I stole itz from ewe.


----------



## KidCarter93 (Jul 11, 2012)

Sent from Sony Xperia S using XDA Premium
Join my threads here and here


----------



## xaccers (Jul 11, 2012)

Archer said:


> Silly xaccers.  Everyone knows the next dominant species on the planet will worship these guys...

Click to collapse



All hail the concrete cows!

Although my money's on the golden triceratops







Ooo post apocalypse religious wars, on one side the cowites, on the other the tritopsians.
It's bound to lead to WW4.


----------



## Archer (Jul 11, 2012)

xaccers said:


> All hail the concrete cows!
> 
> Although my money's on the golden triceratops

Click to collapse



I am McLovin that!!!  Please tell me that's also in MK


----------



## mrrick (Jul 11, 2012)

*signed


----------



## M_T_M (Jul 11, 2012)

xaccers said:


> All hail the concrete cows!
> 
> Although my money's on the golden triceratops
> 
> ...

Click to collapse


----------



## LordManhattan (Jul 11, 2012)




----------



## KidCarter93 (Jul 11, 2012)

All hail Peter Griffin. What a king!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Sent from Sony Xperia S using XDA Premium
Join my threads here and here


----------



## xaccers (Jul 11, 2012)

Archer said:


> I am McLovin that!!!  Please tell me that's also in MK

Click to collapse



Yes it is, just off of V8 (Marlborough Street) on the M1 side, before you get to Standing Way (A421)

http://goo.gl/maps/YLbB (back when it was lime green) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




"built in 1979 by artist Bill Billings. It was a solo project by Bill and when building the dinosaur, Bill actually slept in the belly of it to stop any unwanted attention from curious youngsters while still in the construction stage.
Bill Billings sadly passed away December 2007"

MK is great


----------



## Archer (Jul 11, 2012)

m1l4droid said:


> Deer Jesus!

Click to collapse



Uncanny.  I posted the image on Facebook with the exact same title.

Are you stalking me? :cyclops:




xaccers said:


> Yes it is, just off of V8 (Marlborough Street) on the M1 side, before you get to Standing Way (A421)

Click to collapse



I MUST see it!


----------



## xaccers (Jul 11, 2012)

Archer said:


> I MUST see it!

Click to collapse



Join it's worshippers


----------



## WiredPirate (Jul 12, 2012)

xaccers said:


> Join the sausage party

Click to collapse



Fixed that for you.


----------



## KidCarter93 (Jul 12, 2012)

Sent from Sony Xperia S using XDA Premium
Join my threads here and here


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jul 12, 2012)

Awesome alarm clock.






Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## KnukLHead (Jul 12, 2012)

Sent from my SPH-D710 using xda premium


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jul 12, 2012)

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## MissionImprobable (Jul 12, 2012)

Bob Ross is the ultimate Viking lord.


----------



## Babydollll (Jul 12, 2012)

Throwing bricks since 2008.....and proud of it.


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jul 12, 2012)

MissionImprobable said:


> Bob Ross is the ultimate Viking lord.

Click to collapse



No, he predates even Vikings, remember?






Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## 85gallon (Jul 12, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> You know I saw another fail before the outlet fail.
> 
> Looks like the faucet is too low for a shower... That is not a tub!!
> 
> Unless that is a foot wash? :?

Click to collapse



I saw that too.    I have seen it a lot on a home inprovement show on DIY network.  Holmes on homes or something.  But it is always Cannucks that have that in their house.  May have something to do with long, boring winters!  LOL


----------



## WiredPirate (Jul 12, 2012)




----------



## MissionImprobable (Jul 12, 2012)

This girl has amazing eyes:





And don't worry ladies, found a guy with interesting peepers for you as well:


----------



## bsmitty83 (Jul 12, 2012)

Sent from whatever rom is the chamber


----------



## 85gallon (Jul 12, 2012)

MissionImprobable said:


> This girl has amazing eyes:

Click to collapse



 I want airbags like that installed in my Jeep.


----------



## tranceph0rmer (Jul 12, 2012)




----------



## bsmitty83 (Jul 12, 2012)

View attachment 1192715

Lol
Sent from whatever rom is the chamber


----------



## 85gallon (Jul 12, 2012)

Speech that Eric Holder, US Attorney General is giving at for the NAACP.  Note to non-Americans, Eric Holder is actively fighting several states that require an ID to vote.


----------



## mrrick (Jul 12, 2012)

*signed


----------



## Aust S5 (Jul 12, 2012)

Just took thIs from the sgs3 dev forum In a thread that is porting sense 4.0.3 from the hox 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## John McClane (Jul 12, 2012)




----------



## mrrick (Jul 12, 2012)

*signed


----------



## Babydollll (Jul 12, 2012)

Throwing bricks since 2008.....and proud of it.


----------



## KidCarter93 (Jul 12, 2012)

*Mod edit: *First pic was inappropriate.


And now the Inbetweeners go South Park style - 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Sent from Sony Xperia S using XDA Premium
Join my threads here and here


----------



## CallMeVentus (Jul 12, 2012)

IMMA BOOP YOUR HEAD
lol

"I have to go. It's just....they really need me." - Sora


----------



## Babydollll (Jul 12, 2012)

Throwing bricks since 2008.....and proud of it.


----------



## John McClane (Jul 12, 2012)




----------



## LordManhattan (Jul 12, 2012)




----------



## John McClane (Jul 12, 2012)




----------



## KidCarter93 (Jul 12, 2012)

Could someone tell me what the paperclip symbol across from "New XDA app?" means please? Normally it would mean attachments, but in this case it doesn't 

EDIT : It was attachments :/ It just wasn't clickable :-B

Sent from Sony Xperia S using XDA Premium
Join my threads here and here


----------



## prototype7 (Jul 12, 2012)

John McClane said:


>

Click to collapse



I can't tell if that's supposed to say tutoring or torturing lol

Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2 Beta-5


----------



## John McClane (Jul 12, 2012)




----------



## orb3000 (Jul 12, 2012)




----------



## mrrick (Jul 12, 2012)

*signed


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jul 12, 2012)

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## jaszek (Jul 12, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Sent from my coffee pot.

Click to collapse



Thats either a Giant moose or a tiny forest. I'm going with the tiny forest.


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jul 12, 2012)

jaszek said:


> Thats either a Giant moose or a tiny forest. I'm going with the tiny forest.

Click to collapse



Either way, they're both pretty rare.

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## RomWiz (Jul 12, 2012)

jaszek said:


> Thats either a Giant moose or a tiny forest. I'm going with the tiny forest.

Click to collapse



Agreed 

Sent from my phone via tapatalk


----------



## veeman (Jul 12, 2012)

jaszek said:


> Thats either a Giant moose or a tiny forest. I'm going with the tiny forest.

Click to collapse



Or Photoshop.


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jul 12, 2012)

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## plegdroid (Jul 12, 2012)

sent via carrier pigeon.


----------



## mrrick (Jul 12, 2012)

*signed


----------



## RomWiz (Jul 12, 2012)

Sent from my phone via tapatalk


----------



## John McClane (Jul 12, 2012)




----------



## plegdroid (Jul 12, 2012)

God bless you California.


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jul 12, 2012)

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## John McClane (Jul 12, 2012)




----------



## MissionImprobable (Jul 12, 2012)

I thought Jaz uses Canon gear?


----------



## LordManhattan (Jul 12, 2012)

veeman said:


> Or Photoshop.

Click to collapse



I say "tiny" forest. Moose are huge animals.


----------



## prototype7 (Jul 12, 2012)

Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2 Beta-5


----------



## drnecropolis (Jul 12, 2012)

LordManhattan said:


> I say "tiny" forest. Moose are huge animals.

Click to collapse



They are very large. That for sure.. but growing up around them, I can tell you this.. that is a Photoshopped photo...

While they are huge animals.. they don't get to 15' tall and 4000lbs...

Sent from the set of Uniporn does Android


----------



## xaccers (Jul 12, 2012)

WiredPirate said:


> Fixed that for you.

Click to collapse



Lol brilliant


----------



## veeman (Jul 12, 2012)

MissionImprobable said:


> I thought Jaz uses Canon gear?

Click to collapse



That's Dexter.


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Jul 12, 2012)

http://db.tt/XR7Tu76c








My desktop


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jul 12, 2012)

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## prototype7 (Jul 12, 2012)

Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2 Beta-5


----------



## MissionImprobable (Jul 12, 2012)

veeman said:


> That's Dexter.

Click to collapse



I guess I should have posted using sarcasm/joke tags.


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jul 12, 2012)

Anyone know if this is from a movie or something?  Looks cool.

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## veeman (Jul 12, 2012)

MissionImprobable said:


> I guess I should have posted using sarcasm/joke tags.

Click to collapse



Why? Jaszek uses Canon and Dexter uses Nikon.


----------



## jaszek (Jul 12, 2012)

John McClane said:


>

Click to collapse



Dude. I don't even shoot Ice Skating, however it is sad that I know that guy is shooting ice skating, or some other ice sport other than hockey.


----------



## Archer (Jul 12, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Anyone know if this is from a movie or something?  Looks cool.

Click to collapse



It's from Die Hard 5.

Jk.  It's concept art http://coolvibe.com/2010/50-stunning-futuristic-spaceship-deisgns/

Pretty cool stuff.


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jul 12, 2012)

Archer said:


> It's from Die Hard 5.
> 
> Jk.  It's concept art http://coolvibe.com/2010/50-stunning-futuristic-spaceship-deisgns/
> 
> Pretty cool stuff.

Click to collapse



That's cool!  I'm not even a sci-fi lover, but those images look awesome.

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jul 12, 2012)

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## mrrick (Jul 12, 2012)

*signed


----------



## Babydollll (Jul 12, 2012)

Throwing bricks since 2008.....and proud of it.


----------



## mrrick (Jul 12, 2012)

*signed


----------



## MissionImprobable (Jul 12, 2012)

veeman said:


> Why? Jaszek uses Canon and Dexter uses Nikon.

Click to collapse



I really, really hope you're just trolling me. If not I don't want to live on this planet anymore.


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jul 12, 2012)

mrrick said:


> *signed

Click to collapse



Day f*ck lol
Kinda like the infinite thank button.

Sent from the Pool


----------



## KennyJoe69 (Jul 12, 2012)

My new grill!
Sent from my ADR6400L using xda app-developers app


----------



## mrrick (Jul 12, 2012)

KennyJoe69 said:


> My new grill!
> Sent from my ADR6400L using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Oh hell to the yeah 







*signed


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jul 13, 2012)

mrrick said:


> Oh hell to the yeah
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



That poor beer can. :crying:


----------



## MissionImprobable (Jul 13, 2012)

WARNING: Do not view this if you have just eaten or about to eat. For some people it does nothing, but for those of you who are sensitive to it, it will make your skin crawl.
















An interesting link to check out once you've calmed down:
http://www.popsci.com/trypophobia :good:


----------



## Sine. (Jul 13, 2012)




----------



## KennyJoe69 (Jul 13, 2012)

mrrick said:


> Oh hell to the yeah
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Just waiting for the ribeyes to arrive.






Sent from my ADR6400L using xda app-developers app


----------



## mrrick (Jul 13, 2012)

MissionImprobable said:


> WARNING: Do not view this if you have just eaten or about to eat. For some people it does nothing, but for those of you who are sensitive to it, it will make your skin
> 
> An interesting link to check out once you've calmed down:
> http://www.popsci.com/trypophobia :good:

Click to collapse



I fell for this trick in the late 90's.you click, and then Goatsee! 
Not this time.. 

Dat salute! 






Edit: :what:

*signed


----------



## MissionImprobable (Jul 13, 2012)

Hah, goatse would be grounds for a banning. It's not anything like that.


----------



## boborone (Jul 13, 2012)

KennyJoe69 said:


> Just waiting for the ribeyes to arrive.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Nice

And thanks for making me hungry.

Sent from your phone you lost the game.


----------



## werked (Jul 13, 2012)

boborone said:


> Nice
> 
> And thanks for making me hungry.
> 
> Sent from your phone you lost the game.

Click to collapse



This will either make u even more hungry.... Or the total opposite haha. Nothin like some authentic Korean food. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using xda app-developers app


----------



## mrrick (Jul 13, 2012)

MissionImprobable said:


> Hah, goatse would be grounds for a banning. It's not anything like that.

Click to collapse



Yeah, I checked it out.. It totally isn't. It is something though. 








*signed


----------



## KennyJoe69 (Jul 13, 2012)

werked said:


> This will either make u even more hungry.... Or the total opposite haha. Nothin like some authentic Korean food.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Is that dog?????

Sent from my ADR6400L using xda app-developers app


----------



## jaszek (Jul 13, 2012)

MissionImprobable said:


> I really, really hope you're just trolling me. If not I don't want to live on this planet anymore.

Click to collapse



I shoot Pentax.


----------



## MissionImprobable (Jul 13, 2012)

See, I can deal with real troll. Ah, bask in the ambiance.


----------



## KidCarter93 (Jul 13, 2012)

All gold cups on Mario Kart. Time well spent :')
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Sent from Sony Xperia S using XDA Premium
Join my threads here and here


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jul 13, 2012)

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## mrrick (Jul 13, 2012)

*signed


----------



## WiredPirate (Jul 13, 2012)

mrrick said:


> *signed

Click to collapse



Ah yes, the elusive beer can snake. A very rare find, less than a dozen are known to exist. /David Attenborough voice


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jul 13, 2012)

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## KennyJoe69 (Jul 13, 2012)

My dinner......yum

Sent from my ADR6400L using xda app-developers app


----------



## TexasAggie97 (Jul 13, 2012)

MissionImprobable said:


> WARNING: Do not view this if you have just eaten or about to eat. For some people it does nothing, but for those of you who are sensitive to it, it will make your skin crawl.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



What has been seen, cannot be unseen!!!! Hide doesn't work on the XDA Mobile App!!!!

Sent from my SPH-D700 using XDA


----------



## LordManhattan (Jul 13, 2012)




----------



## 85gallon (Jul 13, 2012)

MissionImprobable said:


> Hah, goatse would be grounds for a banning. It's not anything like that.

Click to collapse



Actual time Magazine cover.  Rotated for effect.


*MODS, before you jump the gun, here is a link to the actual cover art from Time Magazine's web site.  Sept. 20, 2004.*


http://www.time.com/time/covers/0,16641,20040920,00.html


----------



## mrrick (Jul 13, 2012)

TexasAggie97 said:


> What has been seen, cannot be unseen!!!! Hide doesn't work on the XDA Mobile App!!!!
> 
> Sent from my SPH-D700 using XDA

Click to collapse



I learned that the hard way earlier, with that same post too.. 









*signed


----------



## werked (Jul 13, 2012)

KennyJoe69 said:


> Is that dog?????
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



no.... Fishy n some other Korean something?? 

Sent str8 from my half eaten Banilla Ice Cream Samich


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jul 13, 2012)

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## jaszek (Jul 13, 2012)

TexasAggie97 said:


> What has been seen, cannot be unseen!!!! Hide doesn't work on the XDA Mobile App!!!!
> 
> Sent from my SPH-D700 using XDA

Click to collapse



You might want to update. I get hide tags on my mobile app.


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jul 13, 2012)

jaszek said:


> You might want to update. I get hide tags on my mobile app.

Click to collapse



Same.

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## prototype7 (Jul 13, 2012)

*Mod edit:* Picture with offensive language removed.





Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2 Beta-5


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jul 13, 2012)

My buddy is at ComicCon right now.  Lucky bastard.













Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## jaszek (Jul 13, 2012)




----------



## prototype7 (Jul 13, 2012)

Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2 Beta-5


----------



## MissionImprobable (Jul 13, 2012)

jaszek said:


>

Click to collapse



Ten bucks says he's related to you.

---------- Post added at 10:52 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:51 PM ----------




TexasAggie97 said:


> What has been seen, cannot be unseen!!!! Hide doesn't work on the XDA Mobile App!!!!
> 
> Sent from my SPH-D700 using XDA

Click to collapse



How did it make you feel?


----------



## prototype7 (Jul 13, 2012)

Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2 Beta-5


----------



## jaszek (Jul 13, 2012)

Enjoying this now






---------- Post added at 11:30 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:20 PM ----------


----------



## jaszek (Jul 13, 2012)

transce080 said:


> i was gonna post a pic, but i can't yet bc i don't have 10 posts

Click to collapse



And yet you took the time to post a pointless post saying you are pointless.


----------



## WiredPirate (Jul 13, 2012)

prototype7 said:


>

Click to collapse


----------



## jaszek (Jul 13, 2012)

dietoro said:


> asd what a shame be obliged to write something just to do it for post!

Click to collapse



Just like you did. N00b

---------- Post added at 01:14 AM ---------- Previous post was at 01:08 AM ----------




MissionImprobable said:


> Ten bucks says he's related to you.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 10:52 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:51 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



This is the video for it.


----------



## WiredPirate (Jul 13, 2012)

> Astronomers have gathered the most direct evidence yet of a supermassive black hole shredding a star that wandered too close. NASA's Galaxy Evolution Explorer, a space-based observatory, and the Pan-STARRS1 telescope on the summit of Haleakala in Hawaii were the first to the scene of the crime, helping to identify the stellar remains.

Click to collapse


----------



## 85gallon (Jul 13, 2012)




----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jul 13, 2012)

dietoro said:


> asd what a shame be obliged to write something just to do it for post!

Click to collapse








Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## jaszek (Jul 13, 2012)

MissionImprobable said:


> Ten bucks says he's related to you.

Click to collapse




Also, I'll even give $20 so he's related to me. You can't be anymore epic.


----------



## WiredPirate (Jul 13, 2012)




----------



## RomWiz (Jul 13, 2012)

Sent from my phone via tapatalk


----------



## WiredPirate (Jul 13, 2012)




----------



## plegdroid (Jul 13, 2012)

sent via carrier pigeon.


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jul 13, 2012)

porncameramangetsglazed.gif

have fun searching.  it's epic.


----------



## mrrick (Jul 13, 2012)

*signed


----------



## Sine. (Jul 13, 2012)




----------



## MissionImprobable (Jul 13, 2012)

jaszek said:


> Also, I'll even give $20 so he's related to me. You can't be anymore epic.

Click to collapse



Strangely enough that's why I was thinking he might be kin of yours. You seem the viking type.


----------



## mrrick (Jul 13, 2012)

*signed


----------



## RomWiz (Jul 13, 2012)

Sent from my phone via tapatalk


----------



## LordManhattan (Jul 13, 2012)




----------



## Dblfstr (Jul 13, 2012)




----------



## 85gallon (Jul 13, 2012)

mrrick said:


> *signed

Click to collapse



The ultimate tramp stamp:good:


----------



## djd206 (Jul 13, 2012)

This is really fun I cant post pictures so just google "coneheads" and laugh away


----------



## John McClane (Jul 13, 2012)

Preferably Perhaps?


----------



## boborone (Jul 13, 2012)

djd206 said:


> This is really fun I cant post pictures so just google "coneheads" and laugh away

Click to collapse



No.jpg

Welcome to XDA noob

Sent from your phone you lost the game.


----------



## Dblfstr (Jul 13, 2012)

boborone said:


> No.jpg
> 
> Welcome to XDA noob
> 
> Sent from your phone you lost the game.

Click to collapse



lol.png


----------



## John McClane (Jul 13, 2012)

troll_the_noob.gif

 :silly:


----------



## plegdroid (Jul 13, 2012)

my weekend playground, late eightys till closure mid ninetys. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






madchester.. 
sent via carrier pigeon.


----------



## drnecropolis (Jul 13, 2012)

Happy Friday the 13th..






Sent from the set of Uniporn does Android


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jul 13, 2012)

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## KidCarter93 (Jul 13, 2012)

Sent from Sony Xperia S using XDA Premium
Join my threads here and here


----------



## Dblfstr (Jul 13, 2012)




----------



## John McClane (Jul 13, 2012)

drnecropolis said:


> Happy Friday the 13th..
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I Raise you! :laugh:


----------



## plegdroid (Jul 13, 2012)

Dblfstr said:


>

Click to collapse



looks alittle like.. 




sent via carrier pigeon.


----------



## Dblfstr (Jul 13, 2012)

plegdroid said:


> looks alittle like..
> 
> View attachment 1195533
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Who is this "Hair Grylls"?


----------



## Thomas vdb (Jul 13, 2012)

Sent from my GT-S5660 using xda premium


----------



## John McClane (Jul 13, 2012)




----------



## plegdroid (Jul 13, 2012)

Dblfstr said:


> Who is this "Hair Grylls"?

Click to collapse



lol, play on words, he's bear grylls, ex sas survival expert, the photo above his looks like him, but with the hairy eyebrows, so changed to hair grylls, now I've had to explain it, it dosnt have the same impact, people in the uk would get it 

sent via carrier pigeon.


----------



## Dblfstr (Jul 13, 2012)

plegdroid said:


> lol, play on words, he's bear grylls, ex sas survival expert, the photo above his looks like him, but with the hairy eyebrows, so changed to hair grylls, now I've had to explain it, it dosnt have the same impact, people in the uk would get it
> 
> sent via carrier pigeon.

Click to collapse








lol, I know who he is, and _I saw what you did there_. I was being funny. Now that I had to explain, it doesn't have the same impact.


----------



## drnecropolis (Jul 13, 2012)

John McClane said:


> I Raise you! :laugh:

Click to collapse



I see you and raise you!

All in...



Sent from the set of Uniporn does Android


----------



## plegdroid (Jul 13, 2012)

Dblfstr said:


> lol, I know who he is, and _I saw what you did there_. I was being funny. Now that I had to explain, it doesn't have the same impact.

Click to collapse



retorical question eh!  

sent via carrier pigeon.


----------



## John McClane (Jul 13, 2012)

drnecropolis said:


> I see you and raise you!
> 
> All in...
> 
> ...

Click to collapse


----------



## drnecropolis (Jul 13, 2012)

John McClane said:


>

Click to collapse



Reminds me of one I seen in my photo bucket... one sec..

Sent from the set of Uniporn does Android


----------



## 85gallon (Jul 13, 2012)

John McClane said:


>

Click to collapse



I didn't know Jason was an Emo


----------



## drnecropolis (Jul 13, 2012)

Damn my PB is huge...



Sent from the set of Uniporn does Android


----------



## plegdroid (Jul 13, 2012)

@Dblfstr 

B) 

sent via carrier pigeon.


----------



## John McClane (Jul 13, 2012)




----------



## LordManhattan (Jul 13, 2012)




----------



## John McClane (Jul 13, 2012)




----------



## 85gallon (Jul 13, 2012)

LordManhattan said:


>

Click to collapse



That TV is low enough to get soiled if watching pr0n.


----------



## WiredPirate (Jul 13, 2012)

drnecropolis said:


> Damn my PB is huge...

Click to collapse



I have the same problem. Its almost impossible to find anything.
Just fyi once you reach 10,000 pics in an album it will cut you off from uploading/auto-uploading any more into it and will not tell you why, you just have to create a new one and point your device to it. Took me forever to figure that out and PB is no help.


----------



## drnecropolis (Jul 13, 2012)

Where in the hell to begin?

Sent from the set of Uniporn does Android


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jul 13, 2012)

Anyone else enjoy a shower beer?


----------



## drnecropolis (Jul 13, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Anyone else enjoy a shower beer?

Click to collapse



I'd be lying if I said I've never had a beer in the shower...

Sent from the set of Uniporn does Android


----------



## Aust S5 (Jul 13, 2012)

drnecropolis said:


> I'd be lying if I said I've never had a beer In the shower

Click to collapse



Me too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## WiredPirate (Jul 13, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Anyone else enjoy a shower beer?

Click to collapse



Yes sir, that's the best kind.


----------



## LordManhattan (Jul 13, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Anyone else enjoy a shower beer?

Click to collapse



Yup!


----------



## Dblfstr (Jul 13, 2012)

plegdroid said:


> retorical question eh!
> 
> sent via carrier pigeon.

Click to collapse





plegdroid said:


> @Dblfstr View attachment 1195646
> 
> B)
> 
> sent via carrier pigeon.

Click to collapse



Did my picture of Les Stroud not show up? If not, I can understand the confusion.

---------- Post added at 12:57 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:56 PM ----------


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jul 13, 2012)

I'm glad I asked!

To everyone who fancies a shower beer...









Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## plegdroid (Jul 13, 2012)

Dblfstr said:


> Did my picture of Les Stroud not show up? If not, I can understand the confusion.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 12:57 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:56 PM ----------

Click to collapse



lol, it's the tapabork update for today, let's say it's been better behaved 

sent via carrier pigeon.


----------



## John McClane (Jul 13, 2012)




----------



## Aust S5 (Jul 13, 2012)




----------



## Aust S5 (Jul 13, 2012)

Anyone else having problems uploading more than one image from updated tapatalk app? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	














 EDIT - reboot fixed it


----------



## WiredPirate (Jul 13, 2012)

Here's my Fri 13th pic:


----------



## Dblfstr (Jul 13, 2012)




----------



## plegdroid (Jul 13, 2012)

it's buggerd :\






I'll have to pull an older version from a recovery img 






sent via carrier pigeon.


----------



## drnecropolis (Jul 13, 2012)

WiredPirate said:


> Here's my Fri 13th pic:

Click to collapse





Sent from the set of Uniporn does Android


----------



## plegdroid (Jul 13, 2012)

sent via carrier pigeon.


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jul 13, 2012)

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## John McClane (Jul 13, 2012)




----------



## drnecropolis (Jul 13, 2012)

Sent from the set of Uniporn does Android


----------



## boborone (Jul 13, 2012)

My new favorite park

Sent from your phone you lost the game.


----------



## 85gallon (Jul 13, 2012)

boborone said:


> My new favorite park
> 
> Sent from your phone you lost the game.

Click to collapse



Like to hang out in parks near Catholic schools huh? :eek  lol


----------



## drnecropolis (Jul 13, 2012)

85gallon said:


> Like to hang out in parks near Catholic schools huh? :eek  lol

Click to collapse



To quote Jethro Tull

Sitting on a park bench, eyeing little girls with bad intent.... 

Sent from the set of Uniporn does Android


----------



## Babydollll (Jul 13, 2012)

HTC One X running Viper ROM and Bricked kernel....


----------



## LordManhattan (Jul 13, 2012)

plegdroid said:


> it's buggerd :\
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Same thing here. Pull an older version from a recovery image? Or; you know, wait for it to fix itself  Probably a server issue (as usual).


----------



## plegdroid (Jul 13, 2012)

LordManhattan said:


> Same thing here. Pull an older version from a recovery image? Or; you know, wait for it to fix itself  Probably a server issue (as usual).

Click to collapse



yam, I pulled an older version (Ti from cwm image ), and running ok 

sent via carrier pigeon.


----------



## boborone (Jul 13, 2012)

85gallon said:


> Like to hang out in parks near Catholic schools huh? :eek  lol

Click to collapse



Hahahaha my dyslexia or American illiteracy kicked in. I thought that said Beer Run Park!

Sent from your phone you lost the game.


----------



## jaszek (Jul 13, 2012)

boborone said:


> Hahahaha my dyslexia or American illiteracy kicked in. I thought that said Beer Run Park!
> 
> Sent from your phone you lost the game.

Click to collapse



I read the same thing. Lol

*YOUR AD HERE*


----------



## boborone (Jul 13, 2012)

jaszek said:


> I read the same thing. Lol
> 
> *YOUR AD HERE*

Click to collapse



Maybe it's just what out minds are on 

Sent from your phone you lost the game.


----------



## Archer (Jul 13, 2012)

That awkward moment when you realise this is your life's timetable...


----------



## WiredPirate (Jul 13, 2012)

Archer said:


> That awkward moment when you realise this is your life's timetable...

Click to collapse



Lol I was thinking about doing tha same thing.


----------



## mrrick (Jul 13, 2012)

*signed

MOD EDIT: Replaced before teh complains...Minority Report style


----------



## jaszek (Jul 13, 2012)

WiredPirate said:


> Lol I was thinking about doing tha same thing.

Click to collapse



Getting baked?


----------



## plegdroid (Jul 13, 2012)

sent via carrier pigeon.


----------



## spider623 (Jul 13, 2012)

thirthy said:


>

Click to collapse



now that's a war meeting


----------



## Babydollll (Jul 13, 2012)

Sent from my HTC_Amaze_4G using xda premium


----------



## LordManhattan (Jul 13, 2012)




----------



## mrrick (Jul 13, 2012)

mrrick said:


> *signed
> 
> MOD EDIT: Replaced before teh complains...Minority Report style

Click to collapse










*signed


----------



## LordManhattan (Jul 13, 2012)

Impressive SF gif's are impressive.


----------



## orb3000 (Jul 13, 2012)




----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jul 13, 2012)

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## mrrick (Jul 13, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Sent from my HTC_Amaze_4G using xda premium

Click to collapse























*signed


----------



## LordManhattan (Jul 13, 2012)

Architecture porn:


----------



## mrrick (Jul 14, 2012)

LordManhattan said:


> Architecture porn:

Click to collapse



Would hate to be the fool that changes the bulbs on the top of that. That building is just amazing. 







*signed


----------



## mrrick (Jul 14, 2012)

*signed


----------



## drnecropolis (Jul 14, 2012)

spider623 said:


> now that's a war meeting

Click to collapse



Either that or they are watching the NFL draft..

Sent from the set of Uniporn does Android


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jul 14, 2012)

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## 85gallon (Jul 14, 2012)

drnecropolis said:


> Either that or they are watching the NFL draft..
> 
> Sent from the set of Uniporn does Android

Click to collapse



LOL.....I guess the pic was a little too subtle for you!!


----------



## mrrick (Jul 14, 2012)

*signed


----------



## Babydollll (Jul 14, 2012)

Also.....
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Throwing bricks since 2008.....and proud of it.


----------



## LordManhattan (Jul 14, 2012)

That look..


----------



## Babydollll (Jul 14, 2012)

Throwing bricks since 2008.....and proud of it.


----------



## Clark Joseph Kent (Jul 14, 2012)

LordManhattan said:


> That look..

Click to collapse



That was freak'n hilarious...I about pissed for LMAO


----------



## drnecropolis (Jul 14, 2012)

85gallon said:


> LOL.....I guess the pic was a little too subtle for you!!

Click to collapse



Hahaha! I see it now.. I never zoomed it or anything.. couldn't see all the controllers and screens.. lol

Sent from the set of Uniporn does Android


----------



## mrrick (Jul 14, 2012)

Not sure if this has been posted. But yeah
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*signed


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jul 14, 2012)

mrrick said:


> Not sure if this has been posted. But yeah
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Rick.  Unwritten law #23.0.17b:  hot chicks with guns can always be reposted.

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## prototype7 (Jul 14, 2012)

---------- Post added at 10:07 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:05 PM ----------


----------



## MissionImprobable (Jul 14, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Sent from my HTC_Amaze_4G using xda premium

Click to collapse








---------- Post added at 10:13 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:08 PM ----------




mrrick said:


> Not sure if this has been posted. But yeah
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Israel?


----------



## LordManhattan (Jul 14, 2012)

MissionImprobable said:


> ---------- Post added at 10:13 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:08 PM ----------
> 
> 
> 
> Israel?

Click to collapse



You are correct sir.


----------



## mrrick (Jul 14, 2012)

MissionImprobable said:


> ---------- Post added at 10:13 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:08 PM ----------
> 
> 
> 
> Israel?

Click to collapse



Yessir.. 






*signed


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jul 14, 2012)

mrrick said:


> Yessir..
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Obamanotbad.jpg

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## deathnotice01 (Jul 14, 2012)




----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jul 14, 2012)

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## mrrick (Jul 14, 2012)

*signed


----------



## MissionImprobable (Jul 14, 2012)

LordManhattan said:


> You are correct sir.

Click to collapse





mrrick said:


> Yessir..
> *signed

Click to collapse



Must...resist...urge...to book...trip. Clearly there's something wrong with me because I _want_ to go to a beach where people are armed. Of course, 60 Minutes did a beast story on Tel Aviv and made me want to go even before that photo.

---------- Post added at 11:13 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:12 PM ----------




mrrick said:


> *signed

Click to collapse



Seems legit.


----------



## StormMcCloud (Jul 14, 2012)




----------



## mrrick (Jul 14, 2012)

Photoshop, game changer. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*signed


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jul 14, 2012)

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## LordManhattan (Jul 14, 2012)

MissionImprobable said:


> Must...resist...urge...to book...trip. Clearly there's something wrong with me because I _want_ to go to a beach where people are armed. Of course, 60 Minutes did a beast story on Tel Aviv and made me want to go even before that photo

Click to collapse



I saw that picture a couple of weeks ago on reddit, and i believe that those girls are on duty or something, and it's mandatory to carry your gun at all times, or something like that.

Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium


----------



## MissionImprobable (Jul 14, 2012)

Well hot dog, that means she'll be rocking with a full mag when I seduce her. I'm game.


Also, here's this:


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jul 14, 2012)

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## deathnotice01 (Jul 14, 2012)




----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jul 14, 2012)

deathnotice01 said:


>

Click to collapse








Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## StormMcCloud (Jul 14, 2012)

Sent from my LTEvo.


----------



## deathnotice01 (Jul 14, 2012)




----------



## Sine. (Jul 14, 2012)




----------



## StormMcCloud (Jul 14, 2012)

Sine. said:


>

Click to collapse



The peeing one is absolutely not true. Whenever I have a dream like that it is my subconsious telling me I need to pee but I never do it while still sleeping.


----------



## hooligan007 (Jul 14, 2012)

StormMcCloud said:


> The peeing one is absolutely not true. Whenever I have a dream like that it is my subconsious telling me I need to pee but I never do it while still sleeping.

Click to collapse



Hmm Interesting... may be you are in somebody else's dream.... 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Sine. (Jul 14, 2012)




----------



## SimonTS (Jul 14, 2012)

Sine. said:


>

Click to collapse



My idea of heaven.  Where is that?


----------



## StormMcCloud (Jul 14, 2012)

m1l4droid said:


> Peeing while sleeping is true, if you have to pee in real life whilst asleep, you need to pee in your dream. Now, this shows in your dream in various ways, for example, I once needed to pee on my dream, and I was a toilet, in a public place, but I couldn't since the door didn't have a lock, and people were coming and going. *In another dream, I was peeing, but it was unending. *Therefore I didn't pee in real life. If you pee in dream and actually feel you don't need to pee anymore, you have wet the bed.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus S

Click to collapse



That is how mine always are I will start to pee but it will never end and then if I sleep through that I will wind up somewhere else but still need to pee and I will be looking for somewhere to go. That just repeats until I wake up.


----------



## plegdroid (Jul 14, 2012)

sent via carrier pigeon.


----------



## swiss420 (Jul 14, 2012)

Have a good one...


----------



## K.A. (Jul 14, 2012)




----------



## RomWiz (Jul 14, 2012)

Sent from my phone via tapatalk


----------



## K.A. (Jul 14, 2012)

hooligan007 said:


> Hmm Interesting... may be you are in somebody else's dream....
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Inception?


----------



## SimonTS (Jul 14, 2012)

RomWiz said:


> Sent from my phone via tapatalk

Click to collapse



Can we have an image compare algorithm built in to this thread please?  More and more repeats - this one was only posted a couple of days ago, but I can't remember exactly when.


----------



## RomWiz (Jul 14, 2012)

SimonTS said:


> Can we have an image compare algorithm built in to this thread please?  More and more repeats - this one was only posted a couple of days ago, but I can't remember exactly when.

Click to collapse



Oh,  i didn't know that 

Sent from my phone via tapatalk


----------



## mrrick (Jul 14, 2012)

*signed


----------



## deathnotice01 (Jul 14, 2012)

hard day....


----------



## mrrick (Jul 14, 2012)

*signed


----------



## deathnotice01 (Jul 14, 2012)




----------



## swiss420 (Jul 14, 2012)

I knew there was something fishy going on....


----------



## RomWiz (Jul 14, 2012)

Sent from my phone via tapatalk


----------



## plegdroid (Jul 14, 2012)

sent via carrier pigeon.
top picture.v


----------



## MissionImprobable (Jul 14, 2012)

plegdroid said:


> sent via carrier pigeon.

Click to collapse



Who is your and why does he pee in the real world when I pee in the Matrix?

Also, I second on the pee dreams "fact" being fiction. I have dreams that I'm peeing and it simply means that I need to pee, which I do when I wake up. Never peed on myself because I peed in a dream.


----------



## plegdroid (Jul 14, 2012)

MissionImprobable said:


> Who is your and why does he pee in the real world when I pee in the Matrix?
> 
> Also, I second on the pee dreams "fact" being fiction. I have dreams that I'm peeing and it simply means that I need to pee, which I do when I wake up. Never peed on myself because I peed in a dream.

Click to collapse




just go with it 
sent via carrier pigeon.


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jul 14, 2012)

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## LordManhattan (Jul 14, 2012)




----------



## deathnotice01 (Jul 14, 2012)




----------



## LordManhattan (Jul 14, 2012)




----------



## Clark Joseph Kent (Jul 14, 2012)




----------



## LordManhattan (Jul 14, 2012)




----------



## Clark Joseph Kent (Jul 14, 2012)




----------



## deathnotice01 (Jul 14, 2012)




----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jul 14, 2012)

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## 85gallon (Jul 14, 2012)

RomWiz said:


> Sent from my phone via tapatalk

Click to collapse



Yet ANOTHER repost from a few days ago!! LOL

---------- Post added at 11:25 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:25 AM ----------




deathnotice01 said:


>

Click to collapse










LOL  This page is l33t


----------



## mrrick (Jul 14, 2012)

*signed


----------



## Babydollll (Jul 14, 2012)

Throwing bricks since 2008.....and proud of it.


----------



## mrrick (Jul 14, 2012)

*signed


----------



## Xxul (Jul 14, 2012)

Sent from my HTC Flyer P510e using xda premium


----------



## mrrick (Jul 14, 2012)

*signed


----------



## LordManhattan (Jul 14, 2012)

mrrick said:


> *signed

Click to collapse



It's a conehead! :laugh: I knew they existed! 

(And damn, i have to watch that movie again now)


----------



## 85gallon (Jul 14, 2012)

Xxul said:


> Sent from my HTC Flyer P510e using xda premium

Click to collapse



Mods, can we start giving demerits for reposts??  Increase the number for the most recent reposts?


----------



## MissionImprobable (Jul 14, 2012)

mrrick said:


> *signed

Click to collapse



Dat was funny.


----------



## conantroutman (Jul 14, 2012)

85gallon said:


> Mods, can we start giving demerits for reposts??  Increase the number for the most recent reposts?

Click to collapse



Well I can either ban reposters for a week or replace their pic with this....






You guys decide...........

(yeah right..... )


----------



## plegdroid (Jul 14, 2012)

sent via carrier pigeon.


----------



## LordManhattan (Jul 14, 2012)




----------



## veeman (Jul 14, 2012)

conantroutman said:


> Well I can either ban reposters for a week or replace their pic with this....
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Both.


----------



## plegdroid (Jul 14, 2012)

LordManhattan said:


>

Click to collapse



does the guys face change, or have I had to much mapel..... 

sent via carrier pigeon.


----------



## mrrick (Jul 14, 2012)

*signed


----------



## plegdroid (Jul 14, 2012)

mrrick said:


> *signed

Click to collapse








sent via carrier pigeon.


----------



## LordManhattan (Jul 14, 2012)




----------



## plegdroid (Jul 14, 2012)

anyone know what referrals are?. 






sen
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




t via carrier pigeon.


----------



## LordManhattan (Jul 14, 2012)

plegdroid said:


> anyone know what referrals are?.
> 
> sent via carrier pigeon.

Click to collapse



I don't really know. I have two.


----------



## prototype7 (Jul 14, 2012)




----------



## mrrick (Jul 14, 2012)

How do you find that screen? ^







*signed


----------



## LordManhattan (Jul 14, 2012)

mrrick said:


> How do you find that screen? ^
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



What's that?


----------



## KidCarter93 (Jul 14, 2012)

plegdroid said:


> anyone know what referrals are?.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse




LordManhattan said:


> I don't really know. I have two.

Click to collapse


http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1769990





Sent from Sony Xperia S using XDA Premium
Join my threads here and here.

Check out this [GUIDE] How to be a New User (and not a noob)


----------



## conantroutman (Jul 14, 2012)

mrrick said:


> How do you find that screen? ^
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Dammit rick...... tell us what it is?? 

(please)


----------



## plegdroid (Jul 14, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1769990
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse








sent via carrier pigeon.


----------



## KidCarter93 (Jul 14, 2012)

Not sure if you Americans will get this one?
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Sent from Sony Xperia S using XDA Premium
Join my threads here and here.

Check out this [GUIDE] How to be a New User (and not a noob)


----------



## prototype7 (Jul 14, 2012)

*Mod edit:* Swearing removed.


----------



## conantroutman (Jul 14, 2012)

Sent from my Xoom using XDA Premium HD app


----------



## prototype7 (Jul 14, 2012)




----------



## KidCarter93 (Jul 14, 2012)

First part of my life plan is to become fat, because of the aforementioned reason.
The second part of my plan is to go and find...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Mary Jane from Spiderman.


Sent from Sony Xperia S using XDA Premium
Join my threads here and here.

Check out this [GUIDE] How to be a New User (and not a noob)


----------



## Clark Joseph Kent (Jul 14, 2012)

:laugh::laugh:






---------- Post added at 03:16 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:10 PM ----------


----------



## LordManhattan (Jul 14, 2012)




----------



## prototype7 (Jul 14, 2012)




----------



## gmaster1 (Jul 14, 2012)

I know this is old but refferals are people who signed up giving a refferal of your username at registration (number of people who you invited maybe)

Sent from the phone of Gamers


----------



## mikef (Jul 15, 2012)

gmaster1 said:


> I know this is old but refferals are people who signed up giving a refferal of your username at registration (number of people who you invited maybe)

Click to collapse



:awe:





Sent from my HTC Sensation 4G using xda premium


----------



## Clark Joseph Kent (Jul 15, 2012)

*For Realzz*


----------



## prototype7 (Jul 15, 2012)




----------



## mrrick (Jul 15, 2012)

LordManhattan said:


> What's that?

Click to collapse











conantroutman said:


> Dammit rick...... tell us what it is??
> 
> (please)

Click to collapse



 I'm sorry guys, but that is truly a random pic I found.. I have no idea. looks like a game screen grab of some sorts. 









*signed


----------



## prototype7 (Jul 15, 2012)




----------



## KeanuC (Jul 15, 2012)

Sent from my R800x using xda premium


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jul 15, 2012)

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## prototype7 (Jul 15, 2012)

---------- Post added at 07:34 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:26 PM ----------


----------



## Babydollll (Jul 15, 2012)

Throwing bricks since 2008.....and proud of it.


----------



## mrrick (Jul 15, 2012)

KeanuC said:


> Sent from my R800x using xda premium

Click to collapse








*signed


----------



## KidCarter93 (Jul 15, 2012)

Sent from Sony Xperia S using XDA Premium
Join my threads here and here.

Check out this [GUIDE] How to be a New User (and not a noob)


----------



## prototype7 (Jul 15, 2012)

---------- Post added at 08:04 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:00 PM ----------


----------



## mrrick (Jul 15, 2012)

*signed


----------



## mrrick (Jul 15, 2012)

2Chainz said:


> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using xda premium

Click to collapse



My god, Leg restraints and all. Looks like he's ready for liftoff. 


I wish the app would let you post Gifs. 






*signed


----------



## LordManhattan (Jul 15, 2012)

Scruffy's gonna die the way he lived. Mmmhm.


----------



## mrrick (Jul 15, 2012)

*signed


----------



## LordManhattan (Jul 15, 2012)

mrrick said:


> *signed

Click to collapse


----------



## deathnotice01 (Jul 15, 2012)




----------



## veeman (Jul 15, 2012)




----------



## mrrick (Jul 15, 2012)

LordManhattan said:


>

Click to collapse



I know right? Add that thing and your gigantic night crawler pic to it, there's gotta be some sort of meme there.. 







*signed


----------



## veeman (Jul 15, 2012)

---------- Post added at 08:44 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:43 PM ----------


----------



## deathnotice01 (Jul 15, 2012)




----------



## veeman (Jul 15, 2012)

I wouldn't want to pee here...





---------- Post added at 08:52 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:50 PM ----------


----------



## tranceph0rmer (Jul 15, 2012)

Omnipotent fortune cookie


----------



## veeman (Jul 15, 2012)




----------



## swiss420 (Jul 15, 2012)

​


----------



## deathnotice01 (Jul 15, 2012)




----------



## jt.one (Jul 15, 2012)




----------



## MissionImprobable (Jul 15, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> First part of my life plan is to become fat, because of the aforementioned reason.
> The second part of my plan is to go and find...
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse




I like your plan, except for Dunst being less than attractive. Of course, uggos need love too, so it's all good.


----------



## 85gallon (Jul 15, 2012)

I'm sorry miss.  It's a matter of national security!!!


----------



## WiredPirate (Jul 15, 2012)

LordManhattan said:


> What's that?

Click to collapse





conantroutman said:


> Dammit rick...... tell us what it is??
> 
> (please)

Click to collapse





mrrick said:


> I'm sorry guys, but that is truly a random pic I found.. I have no idea. looks like a game screen grab of some sorts.
> *signed

Click to collapse



It's Plague INC, a really fun game, you infect the world with different viruses and such and try to wipe out the population before the world can cure it. Afaik it's only available on iOS, I have it for iPad but can't get past nano virus.

Edit: oh yeah and here's my repost pic..


----------



## MissionImprobable (Jul 15, 2012)

9Gag raid of awesomeness.


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jul 15, 2012)

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## deathnotice01 (Jul 15, 2012)




----------



## roofrider (Jul 15, 2012)

---------- Post added at 12:19 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:18 PM ----------


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jul 15, 2012)

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## MissionImprobable (Jul 15, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Sent from my coffee pot.

Click to collapse




I'm always telling people this. Finally some support. 
Sent from my DROID2 using xda app-developers app


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jul 15, 2012)

MissionImprobable said:


> I'm always telling people this. Finally some support.
> Sent from my DROID2 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



I'm here to help 

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## Archer (Jul 15, 2012)

LordManhattan said:


> What's that?

Click to collapse





conantroutman said:


> Dammit rick...... tell us what it is??
> 
> (please)

Click to collapse



They invented this big long underground tunnel that's 17 miles long where they can accelerate particles to near light speed before using magnetic fields to force them to collide.  I rang a buddy of mine who works there and asked him if he could look into the question for you.  He was resistant at first, but eventually gave in.

They spent most of last night recreating something similar to 'the big bang', in order to watch the recreation of the universe and matter and time, and then sped the process up and watched out for that image.  They had to do it several times before one of the new guys spotted the image and they could zoom in and see what it was.

You'll find your answer here...

http://goo.gl/wNDHw

Or you could have just used Google.


----------



## plegdroid (Jul 15, 2012)

sent via carrier pigeon.


----------



## conantroutman (Jul 15, 2012)

Archer said:


> Or you could have just used Google.

Click to collapse



Tried, failed, thanks.

Sent from my Xoom using XDA Premium HD app


----------



## Archer (Jul 15, 2012)

conantroutman said:


> Tried, failed, thanks.
> 
> Sent from my Xoom using XDA Premium HD app

Click to collapse



That's how I found it.  Google image search - you must have a different version of Google than me 

http://goo.gl/Yu2m8


----------



## conantroutman (Jul 15, 2012)

Archer said:


> That's how I found it.  Google image search - you must have a different version of Google than me
> 
> http://goo.gl/Yu2m8

Click to collapse



Just less patience I suspect...   

Sent From My Fingers To Your Face.....


----------



## K.A. (Jul 15, 2012)




----------



## Clark Joseph Kent (Jul 15, 2012)

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I717 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## plegdroid (Jul 15, 2012)

> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I717 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse








sent via carrier pigeon.


----------



## Clark Joseph Kent (Jul 15, 2012)

plegdroid said:


> sent via carrier pigeon.

Click to collapse



Better .....Worst....(eye dr exam) This one....Or this one.....Better...Worst....


----------



## plegdroid (Jul 15, 2012)

bigjoe2675 said:


> Better .....Worst....(eye dr exam) This one....Or this one.....Better...Worst....

Click to collapse





sent via carrier pigeon.


----------



## mrrick (Jul 15, 2012)

*signed


----------



## 063_XOBX (Jul 15, 2012)

Classic Batman.


----------



## mrrick (Jul 15, 2012)

*signed


----------



## conantroutman (Jul 15, 2012)

prototype7 said:


>

Click to collapse



That's fake btw, I know about physics and stuff.......



Archer said:


> They invented this big long underground tunnel that's 17 miles long where they can accelerate particles to near light speed before using magnetic fields to force them to collide.  I rang a buddy of mine who works there and asked him if he could look into the question for you.  He was resistant at first, but eventually gave in.
> 
> They spent most of last night recreating something similar to 'the big bang', in order to watch the recreation of the universe and matter and time, and then sped the process up and watched out for that image.  They had to do it several times before one of the new guys spotted the image and they could zoom in and see what it was.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I wasn't fully awake when I responded to your post this morning and therefore missed the marvellous level of sarcasm contained therein.

Well played sir. 
You've won a chocolate keyboard.


----------



## mrrick (Jul 15, 2012)

*signed


----------



## 85gallon (Jul 15, 2012)

Archer said:


> They invented this big long underground tunnel that's 17 miles long where they can accelerate particles to near light speed before using magnetic fields to force them to collide.  I rang a buddy of mine who works there and asked him if he could look into the question for you.  He was resistant at first, but eventually gave in.
> 
> They spent most of last night recreating something similar to 'the big bang', in order to watch the recreation of the universe and matter and time, and then sped the process up and watched out for that image.  They had to do it several times before one of the new guys spotted the image and they could zoom in and see what it was.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



One of these days when these assholes who are playing around with these particle accelerators and large colliders cause the earth to implode I am going to laugh, and say "I told you so!"


----------



## RomWiz (Jul 15, 2012)

Sent from my phone via tapatalk


----------



## conantroutman (Jul 15, 2012)

85gallon said:


> One of these days when these assholes who are playing around with these particle accelerators and large colliders cause the earth to implode I am going to laugh, and say "I told you so!"

Click to collapse



How are you going to laugh once your face has been sucked into oblivion?? 

I'm hacked off that these goons have been pissing around with some "god" particle that really benefits me in no way whatsoever when at least 20-30 of them could have sloped off with a wheelbarrow full of cash and finally invented the f*****g hoverboard we were promised in Back To The Future II....

So yeah, unless this Higgs Bawbag leads to hoverboards IDGAF.
And for any of you who might be scientists.... hoverboards or GTFO!


----------



## conantroutman (Jul 15, 2012)

RomWiz said:


> Sent from my phone via tapatalk

Click to collapse








*REEEEEEEEEPOOOOOOOOSTTTTTTT!!!!!!​*


----------



## RomWiz (Jul 15, 2012)

conantroutman said:


> *REEEEEEEEEPOOOOOOOOSTTTTTTT!!!!!!​*

Click to collapse



I havent seen this pic in the thread before

Sent from my phone via tapatalk


----------



## 85gallon (Jul 15, 2012)

RomWiz said:


> I havent seen this pic in the thread before
> 
> Sent from my phone via tapatalk

Click to collapse



That's obvious!!


----------



## conantroutman (Jul 15, 2012)

RomWiz said:


> I havent seen this pic in the thread before
> 
> Sent from my phone via tapatalk

Click to collapse



Doesn't really matter mate, I'm just messing with you.
It has been posted but it was quite a while ago so I'll let you off.


----------



## M_T_M (Jul 15, 2012)

conantroutman said:


> Doesn't really matter mate, I'm just messing with you.
> It has been posted but it was quite a while ago so I'll let you off.

Click to collapse



Soft and tender moment brought to you by Soft and tender moments...because everybody has a softer side, even CTM 

Sent from my Xoom using xda premium


----------



## roofrider (Jul 15, 2012)

2Chainz said:


> Sent from my Galaxy S III

Click to collapse



??


----------



## 85gallon (Jul 15, 2012)

_Sure it didn't upload!!  _You got two posts out of that one!!

We have a clever one here!!


----------



## conantroutman (Jul 15, 2012)

M_T_M said:


> Soft and tender moment brought to you by Soft and tender moments...because everybody has a softer side, even CTM
> 
> Sent from my Xoom using xda premium

Click to collapse



Yup, just like an armadillo I'm.....





For reference....


----------



## conantroutman (Jul 15, 2012)

85gallon said:


> _Sure it didn't upload!!  _You got two posts out of that one!!
> 
> We have a clever one here!!

Click to collapse



Dunno what you guys are seeing but I sure don't see anyone spamming for ten posts right under my nose and then having then swiftly deleted....
Well, not anymore that is....


----------



## M_T_M (Jul 15, 2012)

conantroutman said:


> Yup, just like an armadillo I'm.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I see you ugly 80's chocolate bar ad and raise you to this





Sent from my Xoom using xda premium


----------



## M_T_M (Jul 15, 2012)

2Chainz said:


> It didnt upload
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy S III

Click to collapse



More interesting is that he's been a member since 2006 

Sent from my Xoom using xda premium


----------



## mrrick (Jul 15, 2012)

*signed


----------



## conantroutman (Jul 15, 2012)

M_T_M said:


> I see you ugly 80's chocolate bar ad and raise you to this
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Pfft...

The Tango Man beats all....


----------



## conantroutman (Jul 15, 2012)

M_T_M said:


> More interesting is that he's been a member since 2006
> 
> Sent from my Xoom using xda premium

Click to collapse



In that case he doesn't need ten posts to pass go and spam the dev forums..... (teh $200 dollars is a lie)


----------



## 85gallon (Jul 15, 2012)

conantroutman said:


> Dunno what you guys are seeing but I sure don't see anyone spamming for ten posts right under my nose and then having then swiftly deleted....
> Well, not anymore that is....

Click to collapse



I know.  I was just being facetious. :laugh:


----------



## K.A. (Jul 15, 2012)

http://bull-****.info/resimler/galeri/best_of_the_bests_80.jpg


----------



## M_T_M (Jul 15, 2012)

conantroutman said:


> Pfft...
> 
> The Tango Man beats all....

Click to collapse





Sent from my Xoom using xda premium


----------



## jaszek (Jul 15, 2012)

M_T_M said:


> View attachment 1199978
> 
> Sent from my Xoom using xda premium

Click to collapse



I think you mean British ads. Britain is not part of Europe.


----------



## mrrick (Jul 15, 2012)

*signed


----------



## M_T_M (Jul 15, 2012)

jaszek said:


> I think you mean British ads. Britain is not part of Europe.

Click to collapse



Why you European troll!!!  How dare ya mock me in front of my troll peers??? 
I shall ...err....wait, did I leave the stove on?    o craaaap!!!  BRB 

Sent from my Xoom using xda premium


----------



## Clark Joseph Kent (Jul 15, 2012)

M_T_M said:


> Why you European troll!!!  How dare ya mock me in front of my troll peers???
> I shall ...err....wait, did I leave the stove on?    o craaaap!!!  BRB
> Sent from my Xoom using xda premium

Click to collapse


----------



## metalrawk (Jul 15, 2012)

Rooting phones (SE 2011 ones) is too hard these days


----------



## xaccers (Jul 15, 2012)

jaszek said:


> I think you mean British ads. Britain is not part of Europe.

Click to collapse








"An 'ology? You get an 'ology and you're a scientist"


----------



## mrrick (Jul 15, 2012)

*signed


----------



## RomWiz (Jul 15, 2012)

Fable 2


----------



## 063_XOBX (Jul 15, 2012)

A little something I whipped up today


----------



## LordManhattan (Jul 15, 2012)

Volcano porn:






---------- Post added at 08:06 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:52 PM ----------


----------



## 85gallon (Jul 15, 2012)




----------



## mrrick (Jul 15, 2012)

Whoa
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*signed


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jul 15, 2012)

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## jaszek (Jul 15, 2012)




----------



## mrrick (Jul 15, 2012)

*signed


----------



## jaszek (Jul 15, 2012)




----------



## ArmorD (Jul 15, 2012)

I fell from my chair


----------



## LordManhattan (Jul 15, 2012)




----------



## mightybrick (Jul 15, 2012)

jaszek said:


>

Click to collapse



Fuuuuuuu, thanks for the nightmares...


----------



## jaszek (Jul 15, 2012)

mightybrick said:


> Fuuuuuuu, thanks for the nightmares...

Click to collapse



At least you could've thanked my post, and not write thanks, you noob.







Boborone coming back home from a night of partying:


----------



## mrrick (Jul 15, 2012)

jaszek said:


> At least you could've thanked my post, and not write thanks, you noob.

Click to collapse



O. M. G. 

:what:





*signed


----------



## LordManhattan (Jul 15, 2012)

jaszek said:


> At least you could've thanked my post, and not write thanks, you noob.

Click to collapse



Looks like we got ourselves a "thanks whore"!


----------



## KidCarter93 (Jul 15, 2012)

Sent from Sony Xperia S using XDA Premium
Join my threads here and here.

Check out this [GUIDE] How to be a New User (and not a noob)


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jul 16, 2012)

Stolen from the drummer thread.





Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## mrrick (Jul 16, 2012)

*signed


----------



## 85gallon (Jul 16, 2012)

jaszek said:


>

Click to collapse



Fear of clowns?  That's silly.

You can google it for therapy.


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jul 16, 2012)

Saw this on my way to dinner 





Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## veeman (Jul 16, 2012)

mrrick said:


> *signed

Click to collapse



Oh deer, that could be quite a problem.

....Or....

What the buck is that?


----------



## trell959 (Jul 16, 2012)

veeman said:


> Oh deer, that could be quite a problem.
> 
> ....Or....
> 
> What the buck is that?

Click to collapse



facepalm.jpg

Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium


----------



## veeman (Jul 16, 2012)

trell959 said:


> facepalm.jpg
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium

Click to collapse


----------



## veeman (Jul 16, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Saw this on my way to dinner
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



So did you take the scenic route home?


----------



## trell959 (Jul 16, 2012)

veeman said:


> So did you take the scenic route home?

Click to collapse



+1...

Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jul 16, 2012)

veeman said:


> So did you take the scenic route home?

Click to collapse



Yes.  But did so after a moment of proper Hammertime at the intersection.

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## KidCarter93 (Jul 16, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Yes.  But did so after a moment of proper Hammertime at the intersection.
> 
> Sent from my coffee pot.

Click to collapse








Sent from Sony Xperia S using XDA Premium
Join my threads here and here.

Check out this [GUIDE] How to be a New User (and not a noob)


----------



## mrrick (Jul 16, 2012)

*signed


----------



## WiredPirate (Jul 16, 2012)

mrrick said:


> *signed

Click to collapse



Who needs a tree stand when you have a deer bed?.


----------



## veeman (Jul 16, 2012)

WiredPirate said:


> Who needs a tree stand when you have a deer bed?.

Click to collapse



What the buck are you talking about.


----------



## KidCarter93 (Jul 16, 2012)

veeman said:


> What the buck are you talking about.

Click to collapse



I have no I deer.

Sent from Sony Xperia S using XDA Premium
Join my threads here and here.

Check out this [GUIDE] How to be a New User (and not a noob)


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jul 16, 2012)

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## WiredPirate (Jul 16, 2012)

veeman said:


> What the buck are you talking about.

Click to collapse





KidCarter93 said:


> I have no I deer.
> 
> Sent from Sony Xperia S using XDA Premium
> Join my threads here and here.
> ...

Click to collapse



I can't stag these jokes any more. Fawn the love of science just let it doe.


----------



## KidCarter93 (Jul 16, 2012)

WiredPirate said:


> I can't stag these jokes any more. Fawn the love of science just let it doe.

Click to collapse



Oh deer. Go read a buck called 'beans means hinds'

Sent from Sony Xperia S using XDA Premium
Join my threads here and here.

Check out this [GUIDE] How to be a New User (and not a noob)


----------



## tranceph0rmer (Jul 16, 2012)

Thinking 2k ohm is the strongest swimmer here....


----------



## tranceph0rmer (Jul 16, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Saw this on my way to dinner
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Hammer god approves.


----------



## WiredPirate (Jul 16, 2012)




----------



## KidCarter93 (Jul 16, 2012)

Sent from Sony Xperia S using XDA Premium
Join my threads here and here.

Check out this [GUIDE] How to be a New User (and not a noob)


----------



## WiredPirate (Jul 16, 2012)




----------



## 85gallon (Jul 16, 2012)




----------



## KidCarter93 (Jul 16, 2012)

Reposting a repost that's already been reposted and lets us know that a post has previously been reposted. I think I've just confused myself 





Sent from Sony Xperia S using XDA Premium
Join my threads here and here.

Check out this [GUIDE] How to be a New User (and not a noob)


----------



## plegdroid (Jul 16, 2012)

sent via carrier pigeon.


----------



## KidCarter93 (Jul 16, 2012)

My comment about Katie Price 





Had to be done really 

Sent from Sony Xperia S using XDA Premium
Join my threads here and here.

Check out this [GUIDE] How to be a New User (and not a noob)


----------



## Benignoid (Jul 16, 2012)

Made this one myself lol





Sent from my Dark Unicorn Resurrected v.2.5 using xda premium


----------



## KidCarter93 (Jul 16, 2012)

Cartman getting drunk. That was just the start of a very good night 

Sent from Sony Xperia S using XDA Premium
Join my threads here and here.

Check out this [GUIDE] How to be a New User (and not a noob)


----------



## tranceph0rmer (Jul 16, 2012)

*Mod edit:* Not funny if it's racist.


----------



## conantroutman (Jul 16, 2012)




----------



## Sine. (Jul 16, 2012)




----------



## plegdroid (Jul 16, 2012)

sent via carrier pigeon.


----------



## John McClane (Jul 16, 2012)




----------



## Sine. (Jul 16, 2012)

^^^ Good one but... What to do when you need more beers?


----------



## John McClane (Jul 16, 2012)

Sine. said:


> ^^^ Good one but... What to do when you need more beers?

Click to collapse



^^ Lol. I think buy more perhaps. :silly:


----------



## WiredPirate (Jul 16, 2012)

I loled


----------



## John McClane (Jul 16, 2012)

*deleted* *reposted*

:silly:


----------



## 85gallon (Jul 16, 2012)

Wonder what she is going to spend the money on!!


----------



## John McClane (Jul 16, 2012)

Nature Calls.


----------



## Sine. (Jul 16, 2012)




----------



## malybru (Jul 16, 2012)

John McClane said:


> Nature Calls.

Click to collapse


----------



## Quinny899 (Jul 16, 2012)

Mmm. A house 


Sent from my ARCHOS 80G9 using xda premium


----------



## Quinny899 (Jul 16, 2012)

Does Feck count as swearing?





Sent from my ARCHOS 80G9 using xda premium


----------



## plegdroid (Jul 16, 2012)

sent via carrier pigeon.


----------



## mrrick (Jul 16, 2012)

> <br />
> <br />
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse







*signed


----------



## mrrick (Jul 16, 2012)

> Wonder what she is going to spend the money on!!<br />
> <br />

Click to collapse



Ham? 











*signed


----------



## mrrick (Jul 16, 2012)

*signed


----------



## RomWiz (Jul 16, 2012)

*Mod edit:* Offensive. Removed.


----------



## plegdroid (Jul 16, 2012)

the boozer 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			










sent via carrier pigeon.


----------



## coolsandie (Jul 16, 2012)

TDKR !!


----------



## plegdroid (Jul 16, 2012)

King Rat. 






sent via carrier pigeon.


----------



## Sine. (Jul 16, 2012)

_Sunset, Laguna Beach, California_


----------



## 85gallon (Jul 16, 2012)

mrrick said:


> Ham?
> 
> 
> *signed

Click to collapse



That's a possibility.  But judging from her eyebags I would guess crack or meth!!  LOL


----------



## WiredPirate (Jul 16, 2012)




----------



## John McClane (Jul 16, 2012)




----------



## 85gallon (Jul 16, 2012)




----------



## KidCarter93 (Jul 16, 2012)

Sent from Sony Xperia S using XDA Premium
Join my threads here and here.

Check out this [GUIDE] How to be a New User (and not a noob)


----------



## plegdroid (Jul 16, 2012)

85gallon said:


> That's a possibility.  But judging from her eyebags I would guess crack or meth!!  LOL

Click to collapse








sent via carrier pigeon.


----------



## John McClane (Jul 16, 2012)

For the fans of both meals. Enjoy


----------



## Dblfstr (Jul 16, 2012)

*Sushi bazooka*






---------- Post added at 03:14 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:12 PM ----------

Tiny Origami


----------



## John McClane (Jul 16, 2012)




----------



## mrrick (Jul 16, 2012)

*signed


----------



## Dblfstr (Jul 16, 2012)

mrrick said:


> *signed

Click to collapse



They live here:


----------



## mrrick (Jul 16, 2012)

I'd live there.. ^








*signed


----------



## 85gallon (Jul 16, 2012)

Dblfstr said:


> They live here:

Click to collapse



And go to this museum in Orlando.


----------



## malybru (Jul 16, 2012)

85gallon said:


>

Click to collapse


----------



## mrrick (Jul 16, 2012)

*signed


----------



## KnukLHead (Jul 16, 2012)

Sent from my SPH-D710 using xda premium


----------



## LordManhattan (Jul 17, 2012)




----------



## animatedbreak (Jul 17, 2012)

Uh...omg?


----------



## mrrick (Jul 17, 2012)

*signed


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jul 17, 2012)

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## 85gallon (Jul 17, 2012)

Almost fell to the second page!!  Phew.


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jul 17, 2012)

85gallon said:


> Almost fell to the second page!!  Phew.

Click to collapse



Cool, I'd be a popular Asian!

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jul 17, 2012)

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## Sine. (Jul 17, 2012)




----------



## Nutterpc (Jul 17, 2012)

Rofl

Sent from my GT-I9210T using xda premium


----------



## mrrick (Jul 17, 2012)

*signed


----------



## John McClane (Jul 17, 2012)

Who said something about beer?


----------



## drnecropolis (Jul 17, 2012)

85gallon said:


> And go to this museum in Orlando.

Click to collapse



That's in Panama City Beach....
http://www.wonderworksonline.com/panama-city-beach/







Sent from the set of Uniporn does Android


----------



## Sine. (Jul 17, 2012)




----------



## veeman (Jul 17, 2012)

85gallon said:


> Almost fell to the second page!!  Phew.

Click to collapse



Asians....


----------



## Archer (Jul 17, 2012)

Sine. said:


>

Click to collapse



Words cannot describe how awesome that is.


----------



## EggosEvo (Jul 17, 2012)

> > Originally Posted by 85gallon<br />
> > And go to this museum in Orlando.<br />
> > <br />
> 
> ...
Click to expand...
Click to collapse



That looks like AOKP merch! 

Sent from my SPH-D710 using xda app-developers app


----------



## John McClane (Jul 17, 2012)




----------



## coolsandie (Jul 17, 2012)

FAIL!


----------



## conantroutman (Jul 17, 2012)

Sent from my Xoom using XDA Premium HD app


----------



## Archer (Jul 17, 2012)

coolsandie said:


> FAIL!

Click to collapse



Lol I never knew the Apple site was Asp.Net.  They'll probably sue Microsoft after they invent Apple.Net.


----------



## coolsandie (Jul 17, 2012)

Archer said:


> Lol I never knew the Apple site was Asp.Net.  They'll probably sue Microsoft after they invent Apple.Net.

Click to collapse


----------



## orb3000 (Jul 17, 2012)

Yess!!!


----------



## MissionImprobable (Jul 17, 2012)




----------



## John McClane (Jul 17, 2012)

Doorstop Wins!


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jul 17, 2012)

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## John McClane (Jul 17, 2012)




----------



## 85gallon (Jul 17, 2012)

drnecropolis said:


> That's in Panama City Beach....
> http://www.wonderworksonline.com/panama-city-beach/
> 
> Sent from the set of Uniporn does Android

Click to collapse



Sorry to burst your bubble, but it is in Orlando.

Corner of International Drive and Samoan Ct. as evidenced by the street sign.

http://www.wonderworksonline.com/orlando/

They may have one in Panama City Beach, but this one is in Orlando. :OldGrin


----------



## John McClane (Jul 17, 2012)




----------



## LordManhattan (Jul 17, 2012)




----------



## John McClane (Jul 17, 2012)




----------



## WiredPirate (Jul 17, 2012)

orb3000 said:


> Yess!!!

Click to collapse



NFC tag?



John McClane said:


>

Click to collapse



Oh wow!! How could someone be that stupid?! You don't just set a Dish box in the seat without securing it!


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jul 17, 2012)

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## mrrick (Jul 17, 2012)

*signed


----------



## John McClane (Jul 17, 2012)




----------



## WiredPirate (Jul 17, 2012)

Here is a cool, relatively new feature in FxCamera called symmetrical, its trippy.

Control picture: 





All of the following photos were generated from just one picture.

























Brownie points for anybody that can tell me what the playhouse is suppose to be, but if you decide to do so please take the pics out of the quote for everyone's sanity..


----------



## Sine. (Jul 17, 2012)




----------



## LordManhattan (Jul 17, 2012)




----------



## John McClane (Jul 17, 2012)




----------



## John McClane (Jul 17, 2012)




----------



## drnecropolis (Jul 17, 2012)

85gallon said:


> Sorry to burst your bubble, but it is in Orlando.
> 
> Corner of International Drive and Samoan Ct. as evidenced by the street sign.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Touchè salesman...

It never dawned on me that there was more than one of them... derp...

Sent from the set of Uniporn does Android


----------



## John McClane (Jul 17, 2012)




----------



## 85gallon (Jul 17, 2012)

John McClane said:


>

Click to collapse



I'll give it a 9.5 :good:  His knee was slightly bent for his landing.


----------



## Sine. (Jul 17, 2012)




----------



## John McClane (Jul 17, 2012)




----------



## mrrick (Jul 17, 2012)

*signed


----------



## WiredPirate (Jul 17, 2012)




----------



## mrrick (Jul 17, 2012)

*signed


----------



## WiredPirate (Jul 17, 2012)




----------



## mrrick (Jul 17, 2012)

amen! 

*signed


----------



## M_T_M (Jul 17, 2012)

mrrick said:


> amen!
> 
> *signed

Click to collapse



Aaand?


----------



## mrrick (Jul 17, 2012)

M_T_M said:


> Aaand?

Click to collapse









*signed


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jul 17, 2012)

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## LordManhattan (Jul 17, 2012)

mrrick said:


> *signed

Click to collapse



OMG they're evolving. What's next? Getting a muchstache ?

Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium


----------



## mrrick (Jul 17, 2012)

LordManhattan said:


> OMG they're evolving. What's next? Getting a muchstache ?
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Basically, yeah.. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





And this too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*signed


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jul 17, 2012)

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## LordManhattan (Jul 17, 2012)

How to spot a nerd:


----------



## malybru (Jul 17, 2012)

LordManhattan said:


> How to spot a nerd:

Click to collapse



Hi,

Are they Pacmans on the towers?


----------



## mrrick (Jul 17, 2012)

*signed


----------



## Babydollll (Jul 17, 2012)

Throwing bricks since 2008.....and proud of it.


----------



## mrrick (Jul 18, 2012)

*signed


----------



## Babydollll (Jul 18, 2012)

HTC One X running Viper ROM and Bricked kernel....


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jul 18, 2012)

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## Babydollll (Jul 18, 2012)

Throwing bricks since 2008.....and proud of it.


----------



## jaszek (Jul 18, 2012)

I was working with this thing today.






And that's the view from the top.


----------



## orb3000 (Jul 18, 2012)




----------



## WiredPirate (Jul 18, 2012)

orb3000 said:


>

Click to collapse



Love it!


----------



## StormMcCloud (Jul 18, 2012)




----------



## MissionImprobable (Jul 18, 2012)

Sine. said:


> Bio Lesson

Click to collapse



Thanks for that bit of awesomeness.:good:


----------



## P.Mobile (Jul 18, 2012)

My sweet android tattoo!! 

Sent from my EVO using XDA Premium App


----------



## MissionImprobable (Jul 18, 2012)

jaszek said:


> I was working with this thing today.

Click to collapse



I got that job before, only all I got to do was ride it up with no harness, climb onto the outside of the basket and proceed to clamp lights to the ceiling two stories above the bare ground. Free climbers have nothing on me.


----------



## StormMcCloud (Jul 18, 2012)




----------



## 85gallon (Jul 18, 2012)

evo401 said:


> My sweet android tattoo!!
> 
> Sent from my EVO using XDA Premium App

Click to collapse


----------



## WiredPirate (Jul 18, 2012)




----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jul 18, 2012)

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## Babydollll (Jul 18, 2012)

Too bad PDL isn't around anymore.

Throwing bricks since 2008.....and proud of it.


----------



## 85gallon (Jul 18, 2012)




----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jul 18, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Too bad PDL isn't around anymore.
> 
> Throwing bricks since 2008.....and proud of it.

Click to collapse



PurpleDramaLlama was before my time 

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## RomWiz (Jul 18, 2012)




----------



## RomWiz (Jul 18, 2012)

I am running jb on my phone without a problem


----------



## StormMcCloud (Jul 18, 2012)

RomWiz said:


> I am running jb on my phone without a problem

Click to collapse


----------



## MissionImprobable (Jul 18, 2012)

RomWiz said:


>

Click to collapse



Spider Sense suggests a lack of booty


----------



## mrrick (Jul 18, 2012)

*signed


----------



## tranceph0rmer (Jul 18, 2012)

Seems legit. 

*Mod edit:* Pic with swearing removed.

Whoops didn't realize


----------



## John McClane (Jul 18, 2012)




----------



## Sine. (Jul 18, 2012)




----------



## RomWiz (Jul 18, 2012)




----------



## Sine. (Jul 18, 2012)




----------



## John McClane (Jul 18, 2012)




----------



## veeman (Jul 18, 2012)

You jelly?


----------



## John McClane (Jul 18, 2012)




----------



## LordManhattan (Jul 18, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Too bad PDL isn't around anymore.
> 
> Throwing bricks since 2008.....and proud of it.

Click to collapse



Looks like Clint Eastwood



RomWiz said:


> I am running jb on my phone without a problem

Click to collapse



Why are you using the GB Youtube app?


----------



## WiredPirate (Jul 18, 2012)

veeman said:


> You jelly?

Click to collapse



Nah, I'm not Jelly. I'm Jelly Belly.:highfive:


----------



## John McClane (Jul 18, 2012)




----------



## LordManhattan (Jul 18, 2012)

m1l4droid said:


> He is on GB? That's clearly a CM7 ICS theme.

Click to collapse



Yup, he's not running JB. Who would lie about such a thing?


----------



## John McClane (Jul 18, 2012)




----------



## genericmessage (Jul 18, 2012)




----------



## Babydollll (Jul 18, 2012)

Throwing bricks since 2008.....and proud of it.


----------



## John McClane (Jul 18, 2012)




----------



## xaccers (Jul 18, 2012)

LordManhattan said:


> Yup, he's not running JB. Who would lie about such a thing?

Click to collapse



JusT in case, I'm going to have to ask, you do know he meant jb=Justin Bieber right? And I am horrified if not that surprised to discover just then that the iPad auto spells Bieber. Is there no end to the vileness of this device? *shudders*


----------



## John McClane (Jul 18, 2012)




----------



## WiredPirate (Jul 18, 2012)

John McClane said:


>

Click to collapse



This is awesome every time its posted haha.:good:


----------



## John McClane (Jul 18, 2012)

^^Oh Man!!!!  Reposted??  Jeez.


----------



## WiredPirate (Jul 18, 2012)

m1l4droid said:


> I don't know why people still buy the iBad... There are plenty of Android tablets with much better functionality and less price... only without the "retina" display. God I ha... never mind.

Click to collapse



I know I'm going to be ridiculed for this, but.. AirPlay Mirroring. Until Google has an equivalent the iPad will be a mainstay in my device collection.
*runs and hides from the the mob screaming "rable rable rable" before they can get their pitchforks*


----------



## drnecropolis (Jul 18, 2012)

Sent from the set of Uniporn does Android


----------



## LordManhattan (Jul 18, 2012)

xaccers said:


> JusT in case, I'm going to have to ask, you do know he meant jb=Justin Bieber right? And I am horrified if not that surprised to discover just then that the iPad auto spells Bieber. Is there no end to the vileness of this device? *shudders*

Click to collapse



OMG. You're right! Hahahaha

Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium


----------



## mrrick (Jul 18, 2012)

*signed


----------



## WiredPirate (Jul 18, 2012)

SO EPIC!!


----------



## veeman (Jul 18, 2012)

WiredPirate said:


> Nah, I'm not Jelly. I'm Jelly Belly.:highfive:

Click to collapse



But I has CM10


----------



## MacaronyMax (Jul 18, 2012)

lmao that's awesome xD (Pirate)


----------



## WiredPirate (Jul 18, 2012)

veeman said:


> But I has CM10

Click to collapse



How are you liking CM10? Is it stable? I skipped right over it since it's such an early alpha. Jelly Belly is very stable for me.


----------



## Sine. (Jul 18, 2012)

MacaronyMax said:


> lmao that's awesome xD (Pirate)

Click to collapse



Yup, same here! (as usual, out of thx...)


----------



## veeman (Jul 18, 2012)

WiredPirate said:


> How are you liking CM10? Is it stable? I skipped right over it since it's such an early alpha. Jelly Belly is very stable for me.

Click to collapse



Everything works. :good:

At this point tho it's not much different than Aosp jellybean.


----------



## xaccers (Jul 18, 2012)

WiredPirate said:


> I know I'm going to be ridiculed for this, but.. AirPlay Mirroring. Until Google has an equivalent the iPad will be a mainstay in my device collection.
> *runs and hides from the the mob screaming "rable rable rable" before they can get their pitchforks*

Click to collapse



Meh hdmi does the job for me.
Of course we could get a Samsung TV and do it wirelessly...


----------



## WiredPirate (Jul 18, 2012)

MacaronyMax said:


> lmao that's awesome xD (Pirate)

Click to collapse





Sine. said:


> Yup, same here! (as usual, out of thx...)

Click to collapse



I know how that is. I managed to squeeze two out just now lol. 

I'm still laughing about that ****, prob because I can just see Rick and Cory's faces and hear their voices lol. I made this for the hell of it..


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jul 18, 2012)

WiredPirate said:


> SO EPIC!!

Click to collapse



Lookie here: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Battletoads...ultDomain_0&hash=item41669fd8f8#ht_3010wt_752

1000 bucks 

I have the nes and GG rom on my emulators


----------



## WiredPirate (Jul 18, 2012)

xaccers said:


> Meh hdmi does the job for me.
> Of course we could get a Samsung TV and do it...

Click to collapse



HDMI would never work for me. I'd have to have a 20 foot cable and would be constantly unplugging/plugging it going from mediaroom to bedroom, every time getting down on the ground to access my receiver. It would get tangled and I would be knocking **** over with it. That sounds like a nightmare. Contrary to my username I prefer wireless, unless its a game system of something that stays stationary. Plus does hdmi even do both vertical and horizontal mirroring? I know it doesn't on some phones.

---------- Post added at 12:47 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:45 PM ----------




davidrules7778 said:


> Lookie here: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Battletoads...ultDomain_0&hash=item41669fd8f8#ht_3010wt_752
> 
> 1000 bucks
> 
> I have the snes and GG rom on my emulators

Click to collapse



HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!! F*ck yes! That is tits. Props Gold & Silver.:good::good:


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jul 18, 2012)

WiredPirate said:


> HDMI would never work for me. I'd have to have a 20 foot cable and would be constantly unplugging/plugging it going from mediaroom to bedroom, every time getting down on the ground to access my receiver. It would get tangled and I would be knocking **** over with it. That sounds like a nightmare. Contrary to my username I prefer wireless, unless its a game system of something that stays stationary. Plus does hdmi even do both vertical and horizontal mirroring? I know it doesn't on some phones.

Click to collapse



You need one of these: http://www.amazon.com/HP-WY555AA-ABC-Wireless-Connect/dp/B00462QT62

Wireless hdmi that goes through walls, up to 30 feet in range or 17feet through walls.

I bought one awhile back and works great. Looks like they are running out of them I got mine for 150 and my dad got one for 130 but now they went up cause they are stop making them.

I can connect my ipod touch 4g (jailbroken) And my galaxy nexus up to it and works great :laugh:

---------- Post added at 10:55 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:51 AM ----------




WiredPirate said:


> . Plus does hdmi even do both vertical and horizontal mirroring? I know it doesn't on some phones.

Click to collapse



Galaxy nexus it does landscape mirroring.. But Landscape is really what you want.. I mean most games that you want to play on the tv or watch stuff you want in landscape anyway


----------



## WiredPirate (Jul 18, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> You need one of these: http://www.amazon.com/HP-WY555AA-ABC-Wireless-Connect/dp/B00462QT62
> 
> Wireless hdmi that goes through walls, up to 30 feet in range or 17feet through walls.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



That's pretty cool! Didn't even know those existed. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jul 18, 2012)

WiredPirate said:


> That's pretty cool! Didn't even know those existed. Thanks for sharing.

Click to collapse



I know they should of marketed them better 

One day I was just searching google for a wireless solution and came across that. Then I researched it and saw a youtube reviews and everyone liked it!!

So I bought one and it worked so well my dad wanted one then I guess everyone else found out and HP no longer making them as they aren't available any more through hp for 150. And only 1 seller left on amazon has them.

They work so good, I can even hook it to my xbox and play my xbox in another room without moving the xbox :laugh:


----------



## fn1046 (Jul 18, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> Lookie here: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Battletoads...ultDomain_0&hash=item41669fd8f8#ht_3010wt_752
> 
> 1000 bucks
> 
> I have the nes and GG rom on my emulators

Click to collapse



Thats to funny, i'm going to call them and ask about it lol.


----------



## 85gallon (Jul 18, 2012)

WiredPirate said:


> I know I'm going to be ridiculed for this, but.. AirPlay Mirroring. Until Google has an equivalent the iPad will be a mainstay in my device collection.
> *runs and hides from the the mob screaming "rable rable rable" before they can get their pitchforks*

Click to collapse



I thought about asking, but I figured he might be trolling us.


----------



## WiredPirate (Jul 18, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> They work so good, I can even hook it to my xbox and play my xbox in another room without moving the xbox :laugh:

Click to collapse



That is the first thing I thought of when I saw it. After I bought a tv for my bedroom I bought another TiVo and another PS3, the wireless HDMI would have been much cheaper!



fn1046 said:


> Thats to funny, i'm going to call them and ask about it lol.

Click to collapse



Let us know how that goes lol.



85gallon said:


> I thought about asking, but I figured he might be trolling us.

Click to collapse



Asking who what? I am confuse.


----------



## trell959 (Jul 18, 2012)

Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium


----------



## Sine. (Jul 18, 2012)




----------



## xaccers (Jul 18, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> You need one of these: http://www.amazon.com/HP-WY555AA-ABC-Wireless-Connect/dp/B00462QT62
> 
> Wireless hdmi that goes through walls, up to 30 feet in range or 17feet through walls.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I used to have a scart version, though that used 2.4GHz so could interfere with wifi.
Looks like there's plenty of hdmi senders available around the £150-200 mark


----------



## WiredPirate (Jul 18, 2012)

Paul's family sues George for negligence and wins.


----------



## Clark Joseph Kent (Jul 18, 2012)




----------



## LordManhattan (Jul 18, 2012)




----------



## John McClane (Jul 18, 2012)




----------



## coolsandie (Jul 18, 2012)

That awkward moment ....


----------



## iok1 (Jul 18, 2012)

Homemade meme, needs a name, feedback and some more captions.











And the template:






Sent from my HTC Sensation


----------



## WiredPirate (Jul 18, 2012)

iok1 said:


> Homemade meme, needs a name, feedback and some more captions.

Click to collapse



We need the original picture if we are going to caption it.


----------



## iok1 (Jul 18, 2012)

WiredPirate said:


> We need the original picture if we are going to caption it.

Click to collapse



Added


----------



## mrrick (Jul 18, 2012)

*signed


----------



## WiredPirate (Jul 18, 2012)

Here is the generator:
http://memegenerator.net/Insane-Boy-Scout
I named it Insane Boy Scout but anybody can upload it again and name it anything you want.


----------



## iok1 (Jul 18, 2012)

WiredPirate said:


> Here is the generator:
> http://memegenerator.net/Insane-Boy-Scout
> I named it Insane Boy Scout but anybody can upload it again and name it anything you want.

Click to collapse



Nice name

Sent from my HTC Sensation


----------



## SimonTS (Jul 18, 2012)




----------



## M_T_M (Jul 18, 2012)

WiredPirate said:


> Here is the generator:
> http://memegenerator.net/Insane-Boy-Scout
> I named it Insane Boy Scout but anybody can upload it again and name it anything you want.

Click to collapse



Did I win!!??


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jul 18, 2012)

M_T_M said:


> Did I win!!??

Click to collapse



Yes here is a prize:


----------



## Babydollll (Jul 18, 2012)

Sine. said:


> Yup, same here! (as usual, out of thx...)

Click to collapse



I actually had a driver that worked for me that DID put water in an Absolut bottle. Seriously, we got so many complaints about it.
Also....

Throwing bricks since 2008.....and proud of it.


----------



## mrrick (Jul 18, 2012)

*signed


----------



## TheCelsian (Jul 18, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> I actually had a driver that worked for me that DID put water in an Absolut bottle. Seriously, we got so many complaints about it.
> Also....
> 
> Throwing bricks since 2008.....and proud of it.

Click to collapse



This is the greatest thing ever, planning to do the windex thing


----------



## mrrick (Jul 19, 2012)

carmen & waldo, who knew.. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*signed


----------



## KidCarter93 (Jul 19, 2012)

Sent from Sony Xperia S using XDA Premium
Join my threads here and here.

Check out this [GUIDE] How to be a New User (and not a noob)


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jul 19, 2012)

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## drnecropolis (Jul 19, 2012)

Sent from the set of Uniporn does Android


----------



## KidCarter93 (Jul 19, 2012)

Sent from Sony Xperia S using XDA Premium
Join my threads here and here.

Check out this [GUIDE] How to be a New User (and not a noob)


----------



## mrrick (Jul 19, 2012)

*signed


----------



## Sine. (Jul 19, 2012)




----------



## mrrick (Jul 19, 2012)

*signed


----------



## KidCarter93 (Jul 19, 2012)

Sent from Sony Xperia S using XDA Premium
Join my threads here and here.

Check out this [GUIDE] How to be a New User (and not a noob)


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jul 19, 2012)

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## drnecropolis (Jul 19, 2012)

mrrick said:


> *signed

Click to collapse



Le sigh... 

Silly lower 48 people...

Sent from the set of Uniporn does Android


----------



## Babydollll (Jul 19, 2012)

HTC One X running Viper ROM and Bricked kernel....


----------



## 85gallon (Jul 19, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> HTC One X running Viper ROM and Bricked kernel....

Click to collapse



Little lop-sided there! LOL


----------



## mrrick (Jul 19, 2012)

*signed


----------



## jaszek (Jul 19, 2012)

mrrick said:


> *signed

Click to collapse



My own creation. I had others (includding ozzy) but I put them out into circulation.







Damn, just realized i made this exactly 2 years ago tomorrow. As you see my summer wasnt exciting lol. Remember doing them for a thread on 4chan.


----------



## WiredPirate (Jul 19, 2012)

M_T_M said:


> Did I win!!??

Click to collapse



Excellent!! You definitely win. Out of thanks atm.  = /


----------



## veeman (Jul 19, 2012)

Chilly


----------



## LordManhattan (Jul 19, 2012)

jaszek said:


> My own creation. I had others (includding ozzy) but I put them out into circulation.
> 
> Damn, just realized i made this exactly 2 years ago tomorrow. As you see my summer wasnt exciting lol. Remember doing them for a *thread on 4chan*.

Click to collapse





> *thread on 4chan*

Click to collapse




> *thread on 4chan*

Click to collapse




> *thread on 4chan*

Click to collapse



4chan? Who are you?


----------



## jaszek (Jul 19, 2012)

LordManhattan said:


> 4chan? Who are you?

Click to collapse



I am whoever you want me to be...but for now I'm just a typical drunk posting on off topic


EDIT: I'm actually Moot.


----------



## mrrick (Jul 19, 2012)

*signed


----------



## Babydollll (Jul 19, 2012)

Throwing bricks since 2008.....and proud of it.


----------



## 85gallon (Jul 19, 2012)

Blood versus snake venom


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jul 19, 2012)

I don't remember making this last night, but take it, its free 






Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## Babydollll (Jul 19, 2012)

Throwing bricks since 2008.....and proud of it.


----------



## drnecropolis (Jul 19, 2012)

Alright gulf coast.. I'll see your Hurricane Katrina and raise you a 1800 mile wide doubled eyed storm!





Sent from the set of Uniporn does Android


----------



## Babydollll (Jul 19, 2012)

Throwing bricks since 2008.....and proud of it.


----------



## roofrider (Jul 19, 2012)




----------



## ScubaSteev (Jul 19, 2012)

Sent from my SPH-D710 using XDA Premium HD app


----------



## Archer (Jul 19, 2012)

Had to get involved in this...


----------



## Archer (Jul 19, 2012)

m1l4droid said:


> You gay?

Click to collapse



I'm flattered you'd ask, but no - sorry.


----------



## KidCarter93 (Jul 19, 2012)

Sent from Sony Xperia S using XDA Premium
Join my threads here and here.

Check out this [GUIDE] How to be a New User (and not a noob)


----------



## KidCarter93 (Jul 19, 2012)

Sent from Sony Xperia S using XDA Premium
Join my threads here and here.

Check out this [GUIDE] How to be a New User (and not a noob)


----------



## plegdroid (Jul 19, 2012)

sent via carrier pigeon.


----------



## Sine. (Jul 19, 2012)




----------



## K.A. (Jul 19, 2012)




----------



## Clark Joseph Kent (Jul 19, 2012)

*Dogs of War...*


----------



## WiredPirate (Jul 19, 2012)




----------



## mrrick (Jul 19, 2012)

*signed


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jul 19, 2012)

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## RomWiz (Jul 19, 2012)




----------



## Sine. (Jul 19, 2012)




----------



## WiredPirate (Jul 19, 2012)




----------



## trell959 (Jul 19, 2012)

m1l4droid said:


> I've seen this picture probably over a thousand times, but it never fail to troll me again.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus S

Click to collapse



+1

Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium


----------



## Clark Joseph Kent (Jul 19, 2012)




----------



## WiredPirate (Jul 19, 2012)




----------



## 063_XOBX (Jul 19, 2012)




----------



## Dblfstr (Jul 19, 2012)

Just the other day at home.


----------



## veeman (Jul 19, 2012)




----------



## Dblfstr (Jul 19, 2012)

Also, this guy:


----------



## mtmerrick (Jul 19, 2012)

mrrick said:


> *signed

Click to collapse



 that looks almost exactly like my dog.


----------



## Sine. (Jul 19, 2012)

m1l4droid said:


> I've seen this picture probably over a thousand times, but it never fail to troll me again.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus S

Click to collapse



I've seen it a lot of time too, but not with this last sentence, which I read twice, hence my thx


----------



## WiredPirate (Jul 19, 2012)

Made these off the top of my head just now after seeing a disturbing headline. Definitely not the wittiest but just wanted to get a few out there and hope maybe some more catchy ones pop up and get shared around the internets. 
















---------- Post added at 03:29 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:26 PM ----------




Sine. said:


>

Click to collapse



Mmm strawberry Yoo-Hoo.:silly:


----------



## tranceph0rmer (Jul 19, 2012)

First come smiles. Then come lies. Last is gunfire.


----------



## Babydollll (Jul 19, 2012)

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## mrrick (Jul 19, 2012)

The difference 3mths can make
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*signed


----------



## chemist80 (Jul 19, 2012)




----------



## saul1991 (Jul 19, 2012)

WiredPirate said:


> Made these off the top of my head just now after seeing a disturbing headline. Definitely not the wittiest but just wanted to get a few out there and hope maybe some more catchy ones pop up and get shared around the internets.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Are you talking about the Burger king employee? 

Sent from my DROIDX using xda app-developers app


----------



## 063_XOBX (Jul 19, 2012)

chemist80 said:


>

Click to collapse



That take some serious commitment. I mean it pretty much erases any chance of ever being taken seriously by anyone you meet.


----------



## fn1046 (Jul 19, 2012)

WiredPirate said:


> Made these off the top of my head just now after seeing a disturbing headline. Definitely not the wittiest but just wanted to get a few out there and hope maybe some more catchy ones pop up and get shared around the internets.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse




It sucks I just went to this place for the first time last week and it was good. But I wont eat there ever again. I wont support religious fundamentalism and in any form.


----------



## drnecropolis (Jul 19, 2012)

saul1991 said:


> Are you talking about the Burger king employee?
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Talking about Chik-fil-a...

Sent from the set of Uniporn does Android


----------



## Sine. (Jul 19, 2012)




----------



## WiredPirate (Jul 19, 2012)

saul1991 said:


> Are you talking about the Burger king employee?
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



http://goo.gl/k5yw3



fn1046 said:


> It sucks I just went to this place for the first time last week and it was good. But I wont eat there ever again. I wont support religious fundamentalism and in any form.

Click to collapse



Agreed.


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jul 19, 2012)

chemist80 said:


>

Click to collapse



24/7 girl repellant.

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## 063_XOBX (Jul 19, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> 24/7 girl repellant.
> 
> Sent from my coffee pot.

Click to collapse



Everyone repellent. I suppose he could make a fortune selling his hair to make wigs, but he's a ginger so there goes that...


----------



## veeman (Jul 19, 2012)

Sine. said:


>

Click to collapse


----------



## WiredPirate (Jul 19, 2012)

lol


----------



## 85gallon (Jul 19, 2012)

fn1046 said:


> It sucks I just went to this place for the first time last week and it was good. But I wont eat there ever again. I wont support religious fundamentalism and in any form.

Click to collapse





drnecropolis said:


> Talking about Chik-fil-a...
> 
> Sent from the set of Uniporn does Android

Click to collapse



Talking about two different things??  

Burger King was the dumbass that stood in the bins of lettuce and posted it anonymously on 4chan.  Well he thought it was anonymous.  Dumbass left the geo tags in the pic.  LOL

Chic-Fil-A came out against gay marriage.  And they have always been religious.  I think they are owned by Morons, err I mean Mormons.  Why do you think the stores are closed on Sunday?  Duh!!


----------



## 063_XOBX (Jul 19, 2012)

WiredPirate said:


> lol

Click to collapse



Is it just me who finds that really creepy? Like in a stalkery, aimed at one particular person, but not naming the person kind of way? Maybe I'm just reading too far into it.


----------



## trell959 (Jul 19, 2012)

Close enough 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Babydollll (Jul 19, 2012)

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Archer (Jul 19, 2012)

Just found out that this actress was born on the same day as me...






If you don't know Zorg's secretary, shame on you


----------



## M_T_M (Jul 19, 2012)

Archer said:


> Just found out that this actress was born on the same day as me...
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Fifth element FTW!!!!

Hey I just met you and this is crazy.....patayto.


----------



## LordManhattan (Jul 19, 2012)

Archer said:


> Just found out that this actress was born on the same day as me...
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Fifth Element FTW! Multipass!


----------



## Babydollll (Jul 19, 2012)

Throwing bricks since 2008.....and proud of it.


----------



## mrrick (Jul 19, 2012)

*signed


----------



## LordManhattan (Jul 19, 2012)




----------



## trell959 (Jul 19, 2012)

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Babydollll (Jul 19, 2012)

HTC One X running Viper ROM and Bricked kernel....


----------



## LordManhattan (Jul 19, 2012)




----------



## mrrick (Jul 20, 2012)

*signed


----------



## LoopDoGG79 (Jul 20, 2012)

Sent from AOKP Goodness :-D


----------



## Clark Joseph Kent (Jul 20, 2012)

*O CLICK ME*



​


----------



## LoopDoGG79 (Jul 20, 2012)

bigjoe2675 said:


> *O CLICK ME*
> 
> 
> 
> ​

Click to collapse



OK...."click" 

Sent with AOKP Goodness :-D


----------



## WiredPirate (Jul 20, 2012)




----------



## TexasAggie97 (Jul 20, 2012)

WiredPirate said:


>

Click to collapse



Awesome!

Sent from my SPH-D700 using XDA


----------



## MissionImprobable (Jul 20, 2012)

LordManhattan said:


> Fifth Element FTW! Multipass!

Click to collapse













Also, this looks like a certain regular on these forums:


----------



## 85gallon (Jul 20, 2012)




----------



## StormMcCloud (Jul 20, 2012)




----------



## roofrider (Jul 20, 2012)

---------- Post added at 09:38 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:36 AM ----------




MissionImprobable said:


>

Click to collapse


----------



## StormMcCloud (Jul 20, 2012)

roofrider said:


> ---------- Post added at 09:38 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:36 AM ----------

Click to collapse



I stopped playing that when this came out.


----------



## roofrider (Jul 20, 2012)

5th element just made my day!!


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jul 20, 2012)

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## roofrider (Jul 20, 2012)

StormMcCloud said:


> I stopped playing that when this came out.

Click to collapse



i prefer this


----------



## MissionImprobable (Jul 20, 2012)




----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jul 20, 2012)

Dr. Pepper Manga, Japanese can.






Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## tranceph0rmer (Jul 20, 2012)

First come smiles. Then come lies. Last is gunfire.


----------



## StormMcCloud (Jul 20, 2012)

Never forget.


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jul 20, 2012)

^^^ reeeeeeepoooost!!!  Haha. Sorry, I've been in a bar all night and ive been yelling.:beer:

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## StormMcCloud (Jul 20, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> ^^^ reeeeeeepoooost!!!  Haha. Sorry, I've been in a bar all night and ive been yelling.:beer:
> 
> Sent from my coffee pot.

Click to collapse



lol I'm not going back 1300 pages to see what all has already been posted.


----------



## 85gallon (Jul 20, 2012)

StormMcCloud said:


>

Click to collapse



But my pic was a very good imposter Ruby Rhod! :tongue


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jul 20, 2012)

StormMcCloud said:


> lol I'm not going back 1300 pages to see what all has already been posted.

Click to collapse



I know man, I only do that to people that post things that I've posted before.  Great minds think alike 

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jul 20, 2012)

Meanwhile in Norway...






LordManhattan hates yard work.

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## MissionImprobable (Jul 20, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Dr. Pepper Manga, Japanese can.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



They need to do some cans like that here with old-style cartoons or some good comics.


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jul 20, 2012)

MissionImprobable said:


> They need to do some cans like that here with old-style cartoons or some good comics.

Click to collapse



No kidding, why let Japan have all the cool stuff?!

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## drnecropolis (Jul 20, 2012)

Ramsay in spiderville...






Sent from the set of Uniporn does Android


----------



## StormMcCloud (Jul 20, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> No kidding, why let Japan have all the cool stuff?!
> 
> Sent from my coffee pot.

Click to collapse



You can even buy cars from vending machines in Japan.


----------



## drnecropolis (Jul 20, 2012)

StormMcCloud said:


> You can even buy cars from vending machines in Japan.

Click to collapse



Don't forget, you can also buy used womens underwear in vending machines in japan..




Sent from the set of Uniporn does Android


----------



## mrrick (Jul 20, 2012)

m1l4droid said:


> I can't grow a beard, so,

Click to collapse










*signed


----------



## StormMcCloud (Jul 20, 2012)

drnecropolis said:


> Don't forget, you can also buy used womens underwear in vending machines in japan..
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



These beer vending machines are the vending machines I used to use all the time when I was in Okinawa.


----------



## drnecropolis (Jul 20, 2012)

Good times.. when I was in Akihabara I was amazed at all the just bizarre things.. its definitely something everyone stateside should experience...

Sent from the set of Uniporn does Android


----------



## WiredPirate (Jul 20, 2012)

Less Chris Tucker more Milla Jovovich!!


----------



## domini99 (Jul 20, 2012)

m1l4droid said:


> Hmm, but if you look close enough, the beard looks fake...

Click to collapse



Ooh really? 

Sent from my sending thing...


----------



## roofrider (Jul 20, 2012)

m1l4droid said:


> Hmm, but if you look close enough, the beard looks fake...

Click to collapse


----------



## snowflakesan (Jul 20, 2012)

*times change*


----------



## roofrider (Jul 20, 2012)

snowflakesan said:


>

Click to collapse


----------



## K.A. (Jul 20, 2012)




----------



## Babydollll (Jul 20, 2012)

Throwing bricks since 2008.....and proud of it.


----------



## Babydollll (Jul 20, 2012)

roofrider said:


>

Click to collapse



Snowflake can type? (and open an account, read captcha(s), and.....)

Wth?

Throwing bricks since 2008.....and proud of it.


----------



## StormMcCloud (Jul 20, 2012)

lol here is a random gif I made for the Battlefield 3 forums.


----------



## Babydollll (Jul 20, 2012)

HTC One X running Viper ROM and Faux kernel....


----------



## LordManhattan (Jul 20, 2012)




----------



## roofrider (Jul 20, 2012)

Why is he scuba diving there?
and how was it photographed that way?


----------



## Aust S5 (Jul 20, 2012)

*Mod edit:* Strangely enough, I've removed the "moist panties" pic.  

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## LordManhattan (Jul 20, 2012)

roofrider said:


> Why is he scuba diving there?
> and how was it photographed that way?

Click to collapse



That's in the Verzasca river in the Swiss Alps. How it was photographed? I guess half the lens is above the water, and the other half is under. Why? It looks nice, so why not?


----------



## 85gallon (Jul 20, 2012)




----------



## LordManhattan (Jul 20, 2012)




----------



## WiredPirate (Jul 20, 2012)




----------



## LordManhattan (Jul 20, 2012)




----------



## WiredPirate (Jul 20, 2012)

That's really cool LordManhattan:good:, do you have a link to go with those photos so I can read about it?


----------



## deathnotice01 (Jul 20, 2012)




----------



## mrrick (Jul 20, 2012)

WiredPirate said:


>

Click to collapse











*signed


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jul 20, 2012)

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## LordManhattan (Jul 20, 2012)

WiredPirate said:


> That's really cool LordManhattan:good:, do you have a link to go with those photos so I can read about it?

Click to collapse



I found it on Reddit, so this is all i got. Try to Google the image and see if you find anything


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jul 20, 2012)

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## WiredPirate (Jul 20, 2012)

LordManhattan said:


> I found it on Reddit, so this is all i got. Try to Google the image and see if you find anything

Click to collapse



This is the closest thing I could find. Different disabled person, same story.


----------



## deathnotice01 (Jul 20, 2012)




----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jul 20, 2012)

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## Babydollll (Jul 20, 2012)

LordManhattan said:


>

Click to collapse



That dog.....................


























Is awesome!
Awesome.
AWESOME DAMMIT!

Throwing bricks since 2008.....and proud of it.


----------



## Babydollll (Jul 20, 2012)

Throwing bricks since 2008.....and proud of it.


----------



## iok1 (Jul 20, 2012)

Had to make another one..... 





Sent from my HTC Sensation


----------



## LordManhattan (Jul 20, 2012)




----------



## KidCarter93 (Jul 20, 2012)

Sent from Sony Xperia S using XDA Premium
Join my threads here and here.

Check out this [GUIDE] How to be a New User (and not a noob)


----------



## conantroutman (Jul 20, 2012)

Myth, busted. 






Sent From My Fingers To Your Face.....


----------



## John McClane (Jul 20, 2012)




----------



## SimonTS (Jul 20, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> HTC One X running Viper ROM and Bricked kernel....

Click to collapse



Missed this one yesterday - I posted this on the 4th July 

More reason for an automated image-checker before things get posted.  Maybe the Internet is actually running out of funny pictures for us to post, so we keep finding the same things.

To make it worse, you got two 'thanks' and I got none - is that just coz you're a girl?  Or because you've got a cute budgie?


----------



## KidCarter93 (Jul 20, 2012)

SimonTS said:


> Or because you've got a cute budgie?

Click to collapse



Nice chat-up line 

Sent from Sony Xperia S using XDA Premium
Join my threads here and here.

Check out this [GUIDE] How to be a New User (and not a noob)


----------



## SimonTS (Jul 20, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> Nice chat-up line

Click to collapse



If I'd thought about that, then possibly - but I have no interest in trying to "chat up" someone living on an entirely different continent to me.


----------



## John McClane (Jul 20, 2012)




----------



## Babydollll (Jul 20, 2012)

SimonTS said:


> Missed this one yesterday - I posted this on the 4th July
> 
> More reason for an automated image-checker before things get posted.  Maybe the Internet is actually running out of funny pictures for us to post, so we keep finding the same things.
> 
> To make it worse, you got two 'thanks' and I got none - is that just coz you're a girl?  Or because you've got a cute budgie?

Click to collapse



It's because Snowflake is Awesome.  

Sent from my HTC_Amaze_4G using xda premium


----------



## John McClane (Jul 20, 2012)




----------



## WiredPirate (Jul 20, 2012)




----------



## Babydollll (Jul 20, 2012)

Sent from my HTC_Amaze_4G using xda premium


----------



## John McClane (Jul 20, 2012)




----------



## WiredPirate (Jul 20, 2012)

m1l4droid said:


>

Click to collapse



Ned Stark's head?


----------



## John McClane (Jul 20, 2012)

Don't know if was posted already, but
Like a Boss: =p


----------



## The El Guapo (Jul 20, 2012)

Antijoke chicken strikes yet again!!!


----------



## mrrick (Jul 20, 2012)

*signed


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jul 20, 2012)

NYC day & night










Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## MissionImprobable (Jul 20, 2012)

^He's a witch!


----------



## Babydollll (Jul 20, 2012)

Oh yeah....almost forgot...
Have a drink on me 




HTC One X running Viper ROM and Faux kernel....


----------



## mrrick (Jul 20, 2012)

*signed


----------



## Babydollll (Jul 20, 2012)

HTC One X running Viper ROM and Faux kernel....


----------



## Babydollll (Jul 20, 2012)

Courtesy of Bobby Dee's Tavern....
HTC One X running Viper ROM and Faux kernel....


----------



## ross231 (Jul 20, 2012)




----------



## ScubaSteev (Jul 20, 2012)

Sent from my SPH-D710 using XDA Premium HD app


----------



## Babydollll (Jul 20, 2012)

HTC One X running Viper ROM and Faux kernel....


----------



## WiredPirate (Jul 20, 2012)




----------



## veeman (Jul 20, 2012)

WiredPirate said:


>

Click to collapse


----------



## LordManhattan (Jul 21, 2012)

WiredPirate said:


>

Click to collapse


----------



## orb3000 (Jul 21, 2012)

This amazing map shows every tree in the US


----------



## LordManhattan (Jul 21, 2012)

orb3000 said:


> This amazing map shows every tree in the US

Click to collapse


----------



## husam666 (Jul 21, 2012)




----------



## WiredPirate (Jul 21, 2012)

husam666 said:


>

Click to collapse



Why!?


----------



## husam666 (Jul 21, 2012)

WiredPirate said:


> Why!?

Click to collapse



Because some people here LOOOVE spiders


----------



## Clark Joseph Kent (Jul 21, 2012)

---------- Post added at 06:46 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:45 PM ----------




LordManhattan said:


> I've posted this gif like 5950 times today, but it's still relevant.

Click to collapse


----------



## KnukLHead (Jul 21, 2012)

Sent from my SPH-D710 using xda premium


----------



## deathnotice01 (Jul 21, 2012)




----------



## Babydollll (Jul 21, 2012)

Sent from my HTC_Amaze_4G using xda premium


----------



## orb3000 (Jul 21, 2012)




----------



## 063_XOBX (Jul 21, 2012)

orb3000 said:


>

Click to collapse



I want this made into a thing now. I'm throwing money at my computer but my crapper and t.v. aren't connected.


----------



## deathnotice01 (Jul 21, 2012)

---------- Post added at 10:59 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:54 AM ----------


----------



## 85gallon (Jul 21, 2012)

deathnotice01 said:


> ---------- Post added at 10:59 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:54 AM ----------

Click to collapse



Daniel tosh would beg to differ with you!  LOL


----------



## veeman (Jul 21, 2012)

LordManhattan said:


>

Click to collapse



That map missed the tree in my backyard.


----------



## 063_XOBX (Jul 21, 2012)

Totally made me spit coffee all over my keyboard.







Still does every time I look at it. The face is just too perfect.


----------



## mrrick (Jul 21, 2012)

*signed


----------



## orfius christ (Jul 21, 2012)

Sent from my ADR6300 using xda app-developers app


----------



## 063_XOBX (Jul 21, 2012)

mrrick said:


> *signed

Click to collapse


----------



## 85gallon (Jul 21, 2012)

One for each hand and one to suckle!!  :good:


----------



## deathnotice01 (Jul 21, 2012)




----------



## 063_XOBX (Jul 21, 2012)

mrrick said:


> *signed

Click to collapse



Anyone else trying to figure out which one is fake? With my limited knowledge of movie makeup/special effects, I'm assuming it's one fake one done through makeup and not CG.


----------



## KidCarter93 (Jul 21, 2012)

063_XOBX said:


> Anyone else trying to figure out which one is fake? With my limited knowledge of movie makeup/special effects, I'm assuming it's one fake one done through makeup and not CG.

Click to collapse







There's the fake 

Sent from Sony Xperia S using XDA Premium
Join my threads here and here.

Check out this [GUIDE] How to be a New User (and not a noob)


----------



## mrrick (Jul 21, 2012)

063_XOBX said:


> Anyone else trying to figure out which one is fake? With my limited knowledge of movie makeup/special effects, I'm assuming it's one fake one done through makeup and not CG.

Click to collapse



I'm thinking it's the one in the middle. 







*signed


----------



## KnukLHead (Jul 21, 2012)

Sent from my SPH-D710 using xda premium


----------



## 85gallon (Jul 21, 2012)

KnukLHead said:


> Sent from my SPH-D710 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Wow!!  I think that is the first time a pic has been a re-post on the same page!!!!


----------



## KnukLHead (Jul 21, 2012)

you must have missed yesterday. Same pics modified in differ ant ways. 

Sent from my SPH-D710 using xda premium


----------



## MissionImprobable (Jul 21, 2012)

deathnotice01 said:


>

Click to collapse



Someone ps that with Zangeif doing a nice little pile driver.


----------



## deathnotice01 (Jul 21, 2012)

i'd dine here everytime


----------



## WiredPirate (Jul 21, 2012)

husam666 said:


> Because some people here LOOOVE spiders

Click to collapse



But can't he love it while it's safely contained? Isn't just one bite from a Black Widow lethal? Why let it crawl on you?


----------



## StormMcCloud (Jul 21, 2012)

WiredPirate said:


> But can't he love it while it's safely contained? Isn't just one bite from a Black Widow lethal? Why let it crawl on you?

Click to collapse



Deaths from black widow bites are very rare. Here is more info on them for you.


----------



## WiredPirate (Jul 21, 2012)

StormMcCloud said:


> Deaths from black widow bites are very rare. Here is more info on them for you.

Click to collapse



Very informative, thanks. I was under ther impression that they are very lethal, I think it must be a common misconception.


----------



## StormMcCloud (Jul 21, 2012)

WiredPirate said:


> Very informative, thanks. I was under ther impression that they are very lethal, I think it must be a common misconception.

Click to collapse



Nah, they are really only deadly to small children, the elderly, and the infirmed. They just get a bad rap is all.

---------- Post added at 05:04 AM ---------- Previous post was at 04:58 AM ----------

*Mod edit:* Removed pic with swearing.


----------



## Aust S5 (Jul 21, 2012)

StormMcCloud said:


> Nah, they are really only deadly to small children, the elderly, and the infirmed. They just get a bad rap is all

Click to collapse



You're thinking of redback's http://www.outback-australia-travel-secrets.com/australian_spiders.html

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## StormMcCloud (Jul 21, 2012)

Aust S5 said:


> You're thinking of redback's
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



No I'm thinking/talking about black widows.


----------



## Aust S5 (Jul 21, 2012)

StormMcCloud said:


> No I'm thinking/talking about black widows.

Click to collapse



Sorry wrong person quoted. The black widow and red back look similar but the redback really is dangerous for everyone

EDIT Wiredpirate was talking about a lethal spider picture 
Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## WiredPirate (Jul 21, 2012)

Aust S5 said:


> Sorry wrong person quoted. The black widow and red back look similar but the redback really is dangerous for everyone
> 
> EDIT Wiredpirate was talking about a lethal spider picture
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Well I was thinking of black widows but it turns out I was wrong, the NatGeo article Storm posted convinced me of that. I wasn't even awar of the Redback spider.


----------



## StormMcCloud (Jul 21, 2012)

WiredPirate said:


> Well I was thinking of black widows but it turns out I was wrong, the NatGeo article Storm posted convinced me of that. I wasn't even awar of the Redback spider.

Click to collapse



It is an Australian spider.


----------



## WiredPirate (Jul 21, 2012)

StormMcCloud said:


> It is an Australian spider.

Click to collapse



Right. I had a quick browse through the link Aust posted, scary stuff. Are you into spiders Storm?


----------



## deathnotice01 (Jul 21, 2012)




----------



## conantroutman (Jul 21, 2012)

IDGAF if it's poisonous or not.
IDGAF if it's bringing me a nice juicy rare steak and an ice cold beer....

There is only one option as far as spiders are concerned....


----------



## deathnotice01 (Jul 21, 2012)




----------



## StormMcCloud (Jul 21, 2012)

WiredPirate said:


> Right. I had a quick browse through the link Aust posted, scary stuff. Are you into spiders Storm?

Click to collapse



Not at all. I just know lots of typically useless stuff.

Conan seems to like spiders though, we should all post pictures of spiders for him. 

It's a camel spider! We used to catch these things in Iraq and pit them against each other in a bucket. 2 spiders enter, 1 spider leaves.


----------



## deathnotice01 (Jul 21, 2012)

StormMcCloud said:


> Not at all. I just know lots of typically useless stuff.

Click to collapse



same here,
i know how to take out my booger with my tounge


----------



## conantroutman (Jul 21, 2012)

StormMcCloud said:


> Not at all. I just know lots of typically useless stuff.
> 
> Conan seems to like spiders though, we should all post pictures of spiders for him.
> 
> It's a camel spider! We used to catch these things in Iraq and pit them against each other in a bucket. 2 spiders enter, 1 spider leaves.

Click to collapse



Dude I'm gonna put you in a bucket if you don't quit with the spiders 

Also, this.....


----------



## StormMcCloud (Jul 21, 2012)

conantroutman said:


> Dude I'm gonna put you in a bucket if you don't quit with the spiders
> 
> Also, this.....

Click to collapse



Or this....


----------



## conantroutman (Jul 21, 2012)

StormMcCloud said:


> Or this....

Click to collapse


----------



## StormMcCloud (Jul 21, 2012)

conantroutman said:


>

Click to collapse



Unless...





---------- Post added at 06:27 AM ---------- Previous post was at 06:22 AM ----------


----------



## K.A. (Jul 21, 2012)

---------- Post added at 11:35 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:34 AM ----------

http://bull-****.info/resimler/galeri/best_of_the_best_328.jpg

---------- Post added at 11:36 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:35 AM ----------







---------- Post added at 11:38 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:36 AM ----------







---------- Post added at 11:38 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:38 AM ----------







---------- Post added at 11:39 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:38 AM ----------


----------



## Aust S5 (Jul 21, 2012)

Since we seem to be on spiders again here are some again found in Australia 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	













 nice bird eating spiders, a golden orb I think and not sure and no I hate them too

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## mrrick (Jul 21, 2012)

*signed


----------



## Aust S5 (Jul 21, 2012)

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## K.A. (Jul 21, 2012)

---------- Post added at 01:53 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:51 PM ----------


----------



## Aust S5 (Jul 21, 2012)

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## mrrick (Jul 21, 2012)

*signed


----------



## Aust S5 (Jul 21, 2012)

Best troll I've seen yet





Maybe it could have been used here




Or on a Japanese public transport system





Please rate it on the scale below






Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Aust S5 (Jul 21, 2012)

And last one from me for the night





Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## veeman (Jul 21, 2012)

mrrick said:


> I'm thinking it's the one in the middle.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



DAT a$$


----------



## ross231 (Jul 21, 2012)

Right in the childhood....


----------



## conantroutman (Jul 21, 2012)




----------



## ross231 (Jul 21, 2012)

i am fire penguin disco panda.


----------



## mrrick (Jul 21, 2012)

*signed


----------



## mrrick (Jul 21, 2012)

conantroutman said:


>

Click to collapse



I lost














*signed


----------



## K.A. (Jul 21, 2012)




----------



## LordManhattan (Jul 21, 2012)

NOPE


----------



## Babydollll (Jul 21, 2012)

I can't remember if I posted this....Or not.

Sent from my HTC_Amaze_4G using xda premium


----------



## K.A. (Jul 21, 2012)




----------



## prototype7 (Jul 21, 2012)

---------- Post added at 04:24 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:11 PM ----------


----------



## 85gallon (Jul 21, 2012)

Was looking for a USB hub today on Feebay and ran across this!!  

Behold the *White Man *USB hub


----------



## MissionImprobable (Jul 21, 2012)




----------



## 063_XOBX (Jul 21, 2012)

Never gets old.


----------



## prototype7 (Jul 21, 2012)

*Mod edit:* Yes, you may want to censor it first.


----------



## MacaronyMax (Jul 21, 2012)

lol  But you may want to censor that man,

---------- Post added at 10:06 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:03 PM ----------

Edit: here swap it with this 

http://i.imgur.com/md7l6.jpg


----------



## 063_XOBX (Jul 21, 2012)

Attack of the .Gifs!


----------



## ScubaSteev (Jul 21, 2012)

Sent from my SPH-D710 using XDA Premium HD app


----------



## prototype7 (Jul 21, 2012)

MacaronyMax said:


> lol  But you may want to censor that man,
> 
> ---------- Post added at 10:06 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:03 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Figured if this was OK... *shrug* if it does need to be swapped, a mod can do it.

---------- Post added at 05:33 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:27 PM ----------


----------



## ScubaSteev (Jul 21, 2012)

Sent from my SPH-D710 using XDA Premium HD app


----------



## mrrick (Jul 22, 2012)

Wildlife bridge
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









*signed


----------



## veeman (Jul 22, 2012)

I think this deserves to have a caption...


----------



## mrrick (Jul 22, 2012)

Sexy and he knows it.. 

*signed


----------



## StormMcCloud (Jul 22, 2012)

mrrick said:


> Sexy and he knows it..
> 
> *signed

Click to collapse



He can't believe it's not butter.


----------



## boborone (Jul 22, 2012)

jaszek said:


> At least you could've thanked my post, and not write thanks, you noob.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse





jaszek said:


>

Click to collapse



Hahahahahaa thanks man
Should have seen me last night

And anybody seen Mr Clown lately?



John McClane said:


> For the fans of both meals. Enjoy

Click to collapse



That looks soooooooo good



Dblfstr said:


> ---------- Post added at 03:14 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:12 PM ----------
> 
> Tiny Origami

Click to collapse



I used to work telemarketing, had a buddy who do a bunch of meth and make tons of lil itty bitty tiny swans. Thanks for the memories.




conantroutman said:


>

Click to collapse



I don't see it


----------



## mrrick (Jul 22, 2012)

*signed


----------



## deathnotice01 (Jul 22, 2012)

shoot me baby


----------



## Babydollll (Jul 22, 2012)

HTC One X running Viper ROM and Faux kernel....


----------



## boborone (Jul 22, 2012)

*Mod edit:* Swearing pic removed.


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jul 22, 2012)

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## Clark Joseph Kent (Jul 22, 2012)

*HA HA....MOFO's!!!!*

please open ur bibles...ok, nvm....


----------



## MissionImprobable (Jul 22, 2012)

Archer caught in the act.
















---------- Post added at 12:37 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:25 AM ----------

Most vicious dog I have ever seen:


----------



## StormMcCloud (Jul 22, 2012)

MissionImprobable said:


> Archer caught in the act.

Click to collapse



Hahaha you should post that in the Archer thread! 

Also...


----------



## MissionImprobable (Jul 22, 2012)

I c4n h4z ur R4mz?


----------



## StormMcCloud (Jul 22, 2012)

I want this!


----------



## MissionImprobable (Jul 22, 2012)

I'll be taking that beer wagon, thank you. No heroes.


----------



## deathnotice01 (Jul 22, 2012)

---------- Post added at 02:13 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:05 PM ----------


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jul 22, 2012)

deathnotice01 said:


> ---------- Post added at 02:13 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:05 PM ----------

Click to collapse








Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## boborone (Jul 22, 2012)

deathnotice01 said:


> ---------- Post added at 02:13 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:05 PM ----------

Click to collapse



need the other side of the coin


----------



## StormMcCloud (Jul 22, 2012)




----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jul 22, 2012)

StormMcCloud said:


>

Click to collapse








Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## visavon (Jul 22, 2012)

Keep the hate  





Sent from my Wildfire S using xda app-developers app


----------



## K.A. (Jul 22, 2012)

visavon said:


> Keep the hate
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I posted this a 1-2 days back.. 

also.. water now with H20


----------



## StormMcCloud (Jul 22, 2012)

They just released the sonogram!


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jul 22, 2012)

StormMcCloud said:


> They just released the sonogram!

Click to collapse








Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## KnukLHead (Jul 22, 2012)

My dog photo bombed this pic

Sent from my SPH-D710 using xda premium


----------



## K.A. (Jul 22, 2012)




----------



## arbyn (Jul 22, 2012)

Sent from my SGH-T989 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Babydollll (Jul 22, 2012)

Sent from my HTC_Amaze_4G using xda premium


----------



## StormMcCloud (Jul 22, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Sent from my HTC_Amaze_4G using xda premium

Click to collapse



But Fox News does have news about foxes!


----------



## deathnotice01 (Jul 22, 2012)

---------- Post added at 05:07 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:56 PM ----------







---------- Post added at 05:24 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:07 PM ----------


----------



## Babydollll (Jul 22, 2012)

Sent from my HTC_Amaze_4G using xda premium


----------



## RomWiz (Jul 22, 2012)




----------



## deathnotice01 (Jul 22, 2012)




----------



## roofrider (Jul 22, 2012)

deathnotice01 said:


>

Click to collapse








---------- Post added at 07:50 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:27 PM ----------


----------



## TexasAggie97 (Jul 22, 2012)

StormMcCloud said:


> I want this!

Click to collapse



It's a "Pedal Party" Bike. My wife and I joined some friends for one of their birthdays and pedaled around lower Heights in Houston. It was fun as long as there were no hills! We had one hill and half the people almost threw up from mix of alcohol, pizza, and exersion! Could never do this in San Francisco!

Sent from my SPH-D700 using XDA


----------



## visavon (Jul 22, 2012)

King ACE said:


> I posted this a 1-2 days back..
> 
> also.. water now with H20

Click to collapse



I know but Justin deserves all and more 

Sent from my Wildfire S using xda app-developers app


----------



## LordManhattan (Jul 22, 2012)




----------



## boborone (Jul 22, 2012)

roofrider said:


>

Click to collapse


 
I know right, when will people learn




>

Click to collapse



Who is that? I think I'm missing the joke. Did she try and do some ball juggling?


----------



## jaszek (Jul 22, 2012)

boborone said:


> I know right, when will people learn
> 
> 
> 
> Who is that? I think I'm missing the joke. Did she try and do some ball juggling?

Click to collapse



She is a motivational speaker, and reads books to little children.


----------



## boborone (Jul 22, 2012)

jaszek said:


> She is a motivational speaker, and reads books to little children.

Click to collapse



who took on 5 guys?:fingers-crossed:


----------



## MacaronyMax (Jul 22, 2012)

boborone said:


> Who is that? I think I'm missing the joke. Did she try and do some ball juggling?

Click to collapse



'actress' , She is in this though aswell 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JByDbPn6A1o


----------



## mrrogers1 (Jul 22, 2012)

m1l4droid said:


> I suppose you don't watch pr0n.

Click to collapse



No pr0n and no HBO....






http://goo.gl/ghrnS

Sent from my EVO LTE using XDA premium


----------



## saul1991 (Jul 22, 2012)

What's her name lol

Sent from my DROIDX using xda app-developers app


----------



## boborone (Jul 22, 2012)

mrrogers1 said:


> No pr0n and no HBO....
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse





saul1991 said:


> What's her name lol
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse





---------- Post added at 12:58 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:54 PM ----------


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jul 22, 2012)

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## Archer (Jul 22, 2012)

Keep it nice and clean guys.  If you want to talk about prawns then go to a prawn forum.


----------



## KidCarter93 (Jul 22, 2012)

Haha love that. Archer= not around. Ball juggling gets mentioned ----> Oh, hey Archer 

Sent from Sony Xperia S using XDA Premium
Join my threads here and here.

Check out this [GUIDE] How to be a New User (and not a noob)


----------



## Babydollll (Jul 22, 2012)

Throwing bricks since 2008.....and proud of it.


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jul 22, 2012)

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## vanessaem (Jul 22, 2012)




----------



## Clark Joseph Kent (Jul 22, 2012)




----------



## boborone (Jul 22, 2012)

I'm thinking of getting these for the mudflaps on my truck.


----------



## Clark Joseph Kent (Jul 22, 2012)

boborone said:


> I'm thinking of getting these for the mudflaps on my truck.

Click to collapse



I have the stickers on my Pickup...LOL, ebay...bbw stickers..


----------



## boborone (Jul 22, 2012)

bigjoe2675 said:


> I have the stickers on my Pickup...LOL, ebay...bbw stickers..

Click to collapse








You sir are my new favorite member.

Think you would agree with this


----------



## husam666 (Jul 22, 2012)

boborone said:


> You sir are my new favorite member.
> 
> Think you would agree with this

Click to collapse



Dirk used to love this one


----------



## boborone (Jul 22, 2012)

husam666 said:


> Dirk used to love this one

Click to collapse



Yeah she's an old GIF, but one of my favs also.

Sent from your phone you lost the game.


----------



## WiredPirate (Jul 23, 2012)




----------



## husam666 (Jul 23, 2012)

boborone said:


> Yeah she's an old GIF, but one of my favs also.
> 
> Sent from your phone you lost the game.

Click to collapse



everyone's fav


----------



## boborone (Jul 23, 2012)

I can't wait for the Olympics










Still can't believe that badminton is a sport


----------



## Quinny899 (Jul 23, 2012)

boborone said:


> I can't wait for the Olympics
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



#EDFLondonEye #Excited for the Olympics






Sent from my ARCHOS 80G9 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## WiredPirate (Jul 23, 2012)




----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jul 23, 2012)

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## WiredPirate (Jul 23, 2012)




----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jul 23, 2012)

WiredPirate said:


>

Click to collapse



Oh, but it can be...





Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## boborone (Jul 23, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Sent from my coffee pot.

Click to collapse



When the hell was the funkmeister on jeopardy!? 

Sent from your phone you lost the game.


----------



## WiredPirate (Jul 23, 2012)




----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jul 23, 2012)

boborone said:


> When the hell was the funkmeister on jeopardy!?
> 
> Sent from your phone you lost the game.

Click to collapse



Looks fairly recent but I'm not sure.  Must have been a fun episode.

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## boborone (Jul 23, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Looks fairly recent but I'm not sure.  Must have been a fun episode.
> 
> Sent from my coffee pot.

Click to collapse


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jul 23, 2012)

boborone said:


>

Click to collapse



I loved r&r jeopardy!  And its funny that video has 666k views.

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## 85gallon (Jul 23, 2012)

boborone said:


>

Click to collapse



A lesson boys and girls....Don't do drugs!!


----------



## LordManhattan (Jul 23, 2012)




----------



## boborone (Jul 23, 2012)

85gallon said:


> A lesson boys and girls....Don't do drugs!!

Click to collapse


----------



## StormMcCloud (Jul 23, 2012)

boborone said:


>

Click to collapse


----------



## boborone (Jul 23, 2012)

LordManhattan said:


>

Click to collapse



I heard you like ships that ship, so here's a picture of a ship shipping ships that ship.

---------- Post added at 09:26 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:24 PM ----------




StormMcCloud said:


>

Click to collapse


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jul 23, 2012)

Ice Ice Baby.




Awesome faucet




Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## StormMcCloud (Jul 23, 2012)

boborone said:


> I heard you like ships that ship, so here's a picture of a ship shipping ships that ship.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 09:26 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:24 PM ----------

Click to collapse


----------



## boborone (Jul 23, 2012)




----------



## KeanuC (Jul 23, 2012)

Sent from my R800x using xda premium


----------



## LordManhattan (Jul 23, 2012)




----------



## KeanuC (Jul 23, 2012)

Sent from my R800x using xda premium


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jul 23, 2012)

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## LordManhattan (Jul 23, 2012)




----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jul 23, 2012)

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## roofrider (Jul 23, 2012)

boborone said:


>

Click to collapse



Man i love it!


----------



## boborone (Jul 23, 2012)

roofrider said:


> Man i love it!

Click to collapse



Uh oh, your sig.


----------



## roofrider (Jul 23, 2012)

boborone said:


> Uh oh, your sig.

Click to collapse



U think it do me bad?


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jul 23, 2012)

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## ch1naski (Jul 23, 2012)

vanessaem said:


> Negative...
> That old wine and chocolate cake routine won't work on me...(ahem)...anymore.

Click to collapse



Dammit.


the devil burnt my toast.


----------



## 063_XOBX (Jul 23, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Sent from my coffee pot.

Click to collapse



Oh Snoop, every time I forget how awesome you are you do something like this to remind me...


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jul 23, 2012)

063_XOBX said:


> Oh Snoop, every time I forget how awesome you are you do something like this to remind me...

Click to collapse



I love the actual chains sewn on to the snowman.

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## 063_XOBX (Jul 23, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> I love the actual chains sewn on to the snowman.
> 
> Sent from my coffee pot.

Click to collapse



The packs of "Cowboy Killers" in the background did it for me.


----------



## boborone (Jul 23, 2012)




----------



## 063_XOBX (Jul 23, 2012)

boborone said:


>

Click to collapse



What kind of gym let's someone in wearing jeans in? No gym I've ever had a membership to would let anyone in wearing jeans, let alone a pikachu costume.


----------



## boborone (Jul 23, 2012)




----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jul 23, 2012)

I hate the news...it's never good.





Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## boborone (Jul 23, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> I hate the news...it's never good.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I swear I'm not driving right now, and this is what's going on

http://www.dailykos.com/story/2012/07/22/1112704/-Living-On-Top-Of-A-Police-Fueled-Powder-Keg

well wait, you're in cali, you know


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jul 23, 2012)

boborone said:


> I swear I'm not driving right now, and this is what's going on
> 
> http://www.dailykos.com/story/2012/07/22/1112704/-Living-On-Top-Of-A-Police-Fueled-Powder-Keg
> 
> well wait, you're in cali, you know

Click to collapse



Yup, that's what's going on here....what about the 11 dead in TX?  You don't drive an F250, so you're in the clear.

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## freebordjunky (Jul 23, 2012)

Mmmh

Sent from paranoid jelly beans


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jul 23, 2012)

freebordjunky said:


> Mmmh
> 
> Sent from paranoid jelly beans

Click to collapse



Neopolitan wafer sandwich.  Genius.

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## StormMcCloud (Jul 23, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Neopolitan wafer sandwich.  Genius.
> 
> Sent from my coffee pot.

Click to collapse


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jul 23, 2012)

StormMcCloud said:


>

Click to collapse








Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## StormMcCloud (Jul 23, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Sent from my coffee pot.

Click to collapse



:silly::silly::silly:


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jul 23, 2012)

Neopolitan is the name for vanilla/chocolate/strawberry when used together.

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## StormMcCloud (Jul 23, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Neopolitan is the name for vanilla/chocolate/strawberry when used together.
> 
> Sent from my coffee pot.

Click to collapse



Hahaha I know, I just felt like being an ass.


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jul 23, 2012)

StormMcCloud said:


> Hahaha I know, I just felt like being an ass.

Click to collapse








Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jul 23, 2012)

And don't f**k with a guy who works with ice cream for a living. :beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer:

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## John McClane (Jul 23, 2012)




----------



## hoomoon (Jul 23, 2012)

Tequillas :screwy:

Sent from my Desire using xda app-developers app


----------



## John McClane (Jul 23, 2012)

WHY Nokia WHY?


----------



## mrrick (Jul 23, 2012)

*signed


----------



## ch1naski (Jul 23, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Neopolitan is the name for vanilla/chocolate/strawberry when used together.
> 
> Sent from my coffee pot.

Click to collapse



You would think it would be vanchocoberry. 


the devil burnt my toast.


----------



## John McClane (Jul 23, 2012)




----------



## mrrick (Jul 23, 2012)

*signed


----------



## John McClane (Jul 23, 2012)

No more shoulder phishing. :silly:


----------



## mrrick (Jul 23, 2012)

*signed


----------



## John McClane (Jul 23, 2012)

I Consider it a WIN.


----------



## mrrick (Jul 23, 2012)

*signed


----------



## K.A. (Jul 23, 2012)

--nvm--


----------



## mrrick (Jul 23, 2012)

*signed


----------



## mrrick (Jul 23, 2012)

*signed


----------



## mrrick (Jul 23, 2012)

*signed


----------



## 85gallon (Jul 23, 2012)




----------



## Babydollll (Jul 23, 2012)

Throwing bricks since 2008.....and proud of it.


----------



## WiredPirate (Jul 23, 2012)




----------



## Babydollll (Jul 23, 2012)

Throwing bricks since 2008.....and proud of it.


----------



## KidCarter93 (Jul 23, 2012)

Sent from Sony Xperia S using XDA Premium
Join my threads here and here.

Check out this [GUIDE] How to be a New User (and not a noob)


----------



## Babydollll (Jul 23, 2012)

Throwing bricks since 2008.....and proud of it.


----------



## SimonTS (Jul 23, 2012)




----------



## KidCarter93 (Jul 23, 2012)

Sent from Sony Xperia S using XDA Premium
Join my threads here and here.

Check out this [GUIDE] How to be a New User (and not a noob)


----------



## deliriousDroid (Jul 23, 2012)

Lol, this was at the beginning of a old game I was trying on a emulator, called "lightning fighters"


----------



## mrrick (Jul 23, 2012)

*signed


----------



## KidCarter93 (Jul 23, 2012)

Sent from Sony Xperia S using XDA Premium
Join my threads here and here.

Check out this [GUIDE] How to be a New User (and not a noob)


----------



## Babydollll (Jul 23, 2012)

Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2


----------



## plegdroid (Jul 23, 2012)

sent via carrier pigeon.


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jul 23, 2012)

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jul 23, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Sent from my coffee pot.

Click to collapse



Skinny shame on you for giving beer to your kids SMH


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jul 23, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> Skinny shame on you for giving beer to your kids SMH

Click to collapse



They're not touching my 'Stones!

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jul 23, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> They're not touching my 'Stones!
> 
> Sent from my coffee pot.

Click to collapse



LULZ!!!


----------



## Dblfstr (Jul 23, 2012)

My 8 year old son, fist time tubing yesterday... FEARLESS


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jul 23, 2012)

Dblfstr said:


> My 8 year old son, fist time tubing yesterday... FEARLESS

Click to collapse



That's awesome man!

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jul 23, 2012)

Dblfstr said:


> My 8 year old son, fist time tubing yesterday... FEARLESS

Click to collapse



Tubing Like a Boss!!

I love tubing


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jul 23, 2012)

Sorry for the edit.  Rules are rules.

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jul 23, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Sorry for the edit.  Rules are rules.
> 
> Sent from my coffee pot.

Click to collapse



LMFAO!!!


----------



## mrrick (Jul 23, 2012)

*signed


----------



## veeman (Jul 23, 2012)




----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jul 23, 2012)

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## 063_XOBX (Jul 23, 2012)

veeman said:


>

Click to collapse



If I had to guess I'd go with trying to circumvent the 10 posts rule. Sadly it's not the worst attempt I've seen, one guy on the NS forums tried posting "Thanks" randomly in the middle of threads.


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jul 23, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Sent from my coffee pot.

Click to collapse



She must have giant *beep* and look at the size of his *beep*


As for the second pic:
why did that Frisbee run into that girl?


----------



## WiredPirate (Jul 23, 2012)

I just received the new issue of Wired, this is the cover:


----------



## malybru (Jul 23, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> As for the second pic:
> why did that Frisbee run into that girl?

Click to collapse



Hi,

I want to know,who threw that girl?  

  :silly:


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jul 23, 2012)

malybru said:


> Hi,
> 
> I want to know,who threw that girl?
> 
> :silly:

Click to collapse



The frisbee 

Duh

And BTW much better then mine  :highfive:


----------



## John McClane (Jul 24, 2012)

Another WIN!


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jul 24, 2012)

John McClane said:


> Sent from my SGH-T959V using xda premium

Click to collapse



Cant embed Dropbox :crying:


----------



## mrrick (Jul 24, 2012)

Little cookie cups 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*signed


----------



## veeman (Jul 24, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> She must have giant *beep* and look at the size of his *beep*
> 
> 
> As for the second pic:
> why did that Frisbee run into that girl?

Click to collapse



Actually I think she's taking a dump. How did she manage to eat a tree though?


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jul 24, 2012)

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## boborone (Jul 24, 2012)

For those on app

:shocked:

Sent from your phone you lost the game.


----------



## mrrick (Jul 24, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Sent from my coffee pot.

Click to collapse



Ha.. Perfect! ^








*signed


----------



## Clark Joseph Kent (Jul 24, 2012)

boborone said:


> For those on app
> 
> :shocked:
> 
> Sent from your phone you lost the game.

Click to collapse


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jul 24, 2012)

My kind of wizard staff.






Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## mrrick (Jul 24, 2012)

*signed


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jul 24, 2012)

mrrick said:


> *signed

Click to collapse



What am I looking at there?  

Sent from my coffee pot.


EDIT:  wait, I know.....cabling win.


----------



## boborone (Jul 24, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> What am I looking at there?
> 
> Sent from my coffee pot.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Interchange. Either data or phone. Probably data. I used to hang out at the att hub here in Dallas before they switched to servers. 

Sent from your phone you lost the game.


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jul 24, 2012)

boborone said:


> Interchange. Either data or phone. Probably data. I used to hang out at the att hub here in Dallas before they switched to servers.
> 
> Sent from your phone you lost the game.

Click to collapse



Whatever it is, they do great work!

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## mrrick (Jul 24, 2012)

You're looking at wire management done by someone with advanced ocd. Probably. 






*signed


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jul 24, 2012)

mrrick said:


> You're looking at wire management done by someone with advanced ocd. Probably.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I'm like that with my PC cabling. I can relate.





Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## mrrick (Jul 24, 2012)

So, I know someone here posted this.. And I just got around to really looking at it.. But does anyone notice this dog is using the atm? According to the pic, the dog is not only inserting the card but seems to be inputting her pin as well. :shocked: Am I being trolled? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*signed


----------



## mrrick (Jul 24, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> I'm like that with my PC cabling. I can relate.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Absolutely gorgeous. Seriously 









*signed


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jul 24, 2012)

mrrick said:


> Absolutely gorgeous. Seriously

Click to collapse




Thanks man, I appreciate that!

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## LordManhattan (Jul 24, 2012)




----------



## Babydollll (Jul 24, 2012)

HTC One X running Viper ROM and Faux kernel....


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jul 24, 2012)

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## MissionImprobable (Jul 24, 2012)

WiredPirate said:


> I just received the new issue of Wired, this is the cover:

Click to collapse



At least I know that editor posting about Apple's new patents being a blessing was an isolated incident.

---------- Post added at 11:23 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:18 PM ----------

And dafuq is up with all these posts with no pics? The last two-and-a-half pages showed almost nothing.


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jul 24, 2012)

I'm on the app...working fine here.

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## MissionImprobable (Jul 24, 2012)

Hmmm. First the update was causing app uploads not to work and now they only show on the app. Insanity.


----------



## M_T_M (Jul 24, 2012)

MissionImprobable said:


> Hmmm. First the update was causing app uploads not to work and now they only show on the app. Insanity.

Click to collapse



Say....you sure you have your eyes open ? 
Just asking 

Hey I just met you and this is crazy.....patayto.


----------



## 063_XOBX (Jul 24, 2012)

mrrick said:


>

Click to collapse



If they make this attach below the waist they'll make millions.


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jul 24, 2012)

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## MissionImprobable (Jul 24, 2012)

M_T_M said:


> Say....you sure you have your eyes open ?
> Just asking
> 
> Hey I just met you and this is crazy.....patayto.

Click to collapse



Yeah. Don't know what's up. Chrome is showing them as broken pics as well; tried it just to be sure it wasn't something with Firefox.

Ok, something is trippin' balls cause now all the pics are working.


----------



## KnukLHead (Jul 24, 2012)

Sent from my SPH-D710 using xda premium


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jul 24, 2012)

MissionImprobable said:


> Yeah. Don't know what's up. Chrome is showing them as broken pics as well; tried it just to be sure it wasn't something with Firefox.
> 
> Ok, I'm trippin' balls cause now all the pics are working.

Click to collapse



Ftfy 

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## MissionImprobable (Jul 24, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Ftfy
> 
> Sent from my coffee pot.

Click to collapse



Don't sass me! I'm trying to concentrate. This is bat country.


----------



## 063_XOBX (Jul 24, 2012)

MissionImprobable said:


> Don't sass me! I'm trying to concentrate. This is bat country.

Click to collapse



I hate to say this, but this place is getting to you. I think you're getting the Fear.


----------



## 85gallon (Jul 24, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> I'm like that with my PC cabling. I can relate.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Y u have Octopus in your computer?


----------



## MissionImprobable (Jul 24, 2012)

Gag raid.


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jul 24, 2012)

m1l4droid said:


> Your PC is awesomely beautiful.
> 
> meanwhile, in my PC....
> http://db.tt/B1upqohA

Click to collapse



Thanks man!

Btw , get one of these...they're awesome. It's basically a portable jet engine.





Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## MissionImprobable (Jul 24, 2012)




----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jul 24, 2012)

85gallon said:


> Y u have Octopus in your computer?

Click to collapse



I love them...I have a huge octopus tattoo on the top half of my right arm.  Also, the tubing in my PC reminded me of them.

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## MissionImprobable (Jul 24, 2012)




----------



## 063_XOBX (Jul 24, 2012)

>

Click to collapse



Probably the saddest thing I've seen today...


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jul 24, 2012)

063_XOBX said:


> Probably the saddest thing I've seen today...

Click to collapse



Uhhhhhh.  What just happened.  Mission beat you to it.

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## 063_XOBX (Jul 24, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Uhhhhhh.  What just happened.  Mission beat you to it.
> 
> Sent from my coffee pot.

Click to collapse



I was quoting him but I must've messed up the quote tags when I was deleting the other pic. I wish they would find a way to get quotes working in comments without all the quote tag gibberish. First World problems.


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jul 24, 2012)

063_XOBX said:


> I was quoting him but I must've messed up the quote tags when I was deleting the other pic. I wish they would find a way to get quotes working in comments without all the quote tag gibberish. First World problems.

Click to collapse



Ahhh I see

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## WiredPirate (Jul 24, 2012)




----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jul 24, 2012)

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## WiredPirate (Jul 24, 2012)

Yaba daba drive through


----------



## 063_XOBX (Jul 24, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Sent from my coffee pot.

Click to collapse



Can't tell if awesome comic-con cosplay or just Halloween.


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jul 24, 2012)

063_XOBX said:


> Can't tell if awesome comic-con cosplay or just Halloween.

Click to collapse



The source said Halloween.  WIN either way.

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## tranceph0rmer (Jul 24, 2012)

Finally a funny rage comic. 






I LOLed hard.


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jul 24, 2012)

Coolest water craft ever...



















https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jk1qFaaq4q4&feature=youtube_gdata_player

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## 063_XOBX (Jul 24, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Coolest water craft ever...
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



The windshield (or watershield I guess) ruins it. What fun is a shark sub if you can't scare the piss out of swimmers?


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jul 24, 2012)

063_XOBX said:


> The windshield (or watershield I guess) ruins it. What fun is a shark sub if you can't scare the piss out of swimmers?

Click to collapse



If that thing just jumped out of the water next to your boat, you'd scream like a girl.  And you obviously didn't bother to watch the video.

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## 063_XOBX (Jul 24, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> If that thing just jumped out of the water next to your boat, you'd scream like a girl.  And you obviously didn't bother to watch the video.
> 
> Sent from my coffee pot.

Click to collapse



You got me. I watched part of it but kept thinking it needed lasers so I stopped.


----------



## deliriousDroid (Jul 24, 2012)

Must make this someday!


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jul 24, 2012)

m1l4droid said:


>

Click to collapse








Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jul 24, 2012)

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jul 24, 2012)

m1l4droid said:


> Not sure if fail, or win...

Click to collapse



Win...circa 1998.

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## roofrider (Jul 24, 2012)

Miss mario





too bad no super mario for ps3


----------



## mrrick (Jul 24, 2012)

*signed


----------



## Dblfstr (Jul 24, 2012)

*Yes, I killed it with fire!*









​


----------



## tranceph0rmer (Jul 24, 2012)

This comic is always feckin LOL.


----------



## MissionImprobable (Jul 24, 2012)

Wifey potential?


----------



## Dblfstr (Jul 24, 2012)

MissionImprobable said:


> Wifey potential?

Click to collapse


----------



## malybru (Jul 24, 2012)

MissionImprobable said:


> Wifey potential?

Click to collapse



Nice ...boots.


----------



## WiredPirate (Jul 24, 2012)

m1l4droid said:


>

Click to collapse



So hateful. 

"I like your Christ. I do not like your Christians. Your Christians are so unlike your Christ." - Gandhi


----------



## John McClane (Jul 24, 2012)

Another Hammer Time Wins.


----------



## 85gallon (Jul 24, 2012)

Dblfstr said:


> ​

Click to collapse



Freddy Mercury???


----------



## Dblfstr (Jul 24, 2012)

85gallon said:


> Freddy Mercury???

Click to collapse



Freddie*


----------



## genericmessage (Jul 24, 2012)

If this is too far I've got a backup


----------



## John McClane (Jul 24, 2012)




----------



## tallyforeman (Jul 24, 2012)




----------



## iok1 (Jul 24, 2012)

One more. 






Poorly edited though.

Sent from my HTC Sensation


----------



## MissionImprobable (Jul 24, 2012)




----------



## mrrick (Jul 24, 2012)

*signed


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jul 24, 2012)

^^^^  wow...the first murder by photobomb.

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## WiredPirate (Jul 24, 2012)




----------



## mrrick (Jul 24, 2012)

*signed


----------



## WiredPirate (Jul 24, 2012)




----------



## WiredPirate (Jul 24, 2012)




----------



## RomWiz (Jul 24, 2012)




----------



## BeerChameleon (Jul 24, 2012)

RomWiz said:


>

Click to collapse



Well we all know what she does for work  

---------- Post added at 12:12 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:10 PM ----------




m1l4droid said:


>

Click to collapse



Milad why haven't you learned to park under covered parking properly?


----------



## mrrick (Jul 24, 2012)

In Florida on vacation this week. And this! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*signed


----------



## LordManhattan (Jul 24, 2012)




----------



## BeerChameleon (Jul 24, 2012)

mrrick said:


> In Florida on vacation this week. And this!
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Not sure If bee or Grasshopper?


----------



## RomWiz (Jul 24, 2012)

Gotta love PewDiePie 

(You can't se it as gif on your phone)


----------



## John McClane (Jul 24, 2012)

Or a Locust?


----------



## WiredPirate (Jul 24, 2012)

mrrick said:


> In Florida on vacation this week. And this!
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I use to catch these all the time when I was a kid. I believe it is a locust.


----------



## Babydollll (Jul 24, 2012)

Throwing bricks since 2008.....and proud of it.


----------



## mrrick (Jul 24, 2012)

*signed


----------



## John McClane (Jul 24, 2012)




----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jul 24, 2012)

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## Babydollll (Jul 24, 2012)

Throwing bricks since 2008.....and proud of it.


----------



## RomWiz (Jul 24, 2012)




----------



## ross231 (Jul 24, 2012)

i lold.


----------



## mrrick (Jul 24, 2012)

*signed


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jul 24, 2012)

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jul 24, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Sent from my coffee pot.

Click to collapse



That is awesome!! Where do I buy?


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jul 24, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> That is awesome!! Where do I buy?

Click to collapse



Took me 5 seconds to Google it. 
http://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B00384DPES

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## Babydollll (Jul 24, 2012)

Throwing bricks since 2008.....and proud of it.


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jul 24, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Took me 5 seconds to Google it.
> http://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B00384DPES
> 
> Sent from my coffee pot.

Click to collapse



ya me too LOL I love that picture search by link!!! Kinda pricy...


----------



## Babydollll (Jul 24, 2012)

Throwing bricks since 2008.....and proud of it.


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jul 24, 2012)

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## WiredPirate (Jul 24, 2012)




----------



## coolsandie (Jul 24, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> image.jpg
> 
> Sent from my coffee pot.

Click to collapse


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jul 24, 2012)

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## coolsandie (Jul 24, 2012)




----------



## prototype7 (Jul 24, 2012)




----------



## WiredPirate (Jul 24, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Sent from my coffee pot.

Click to collapse


----------



## veeman (Jul 24, 2012)

prototype7 said:


>

Click to collapse



That one is from one is from http://dontevenreply.com/


----------



## mrrick (Jul 25, 2012)

*signed


----------



## Babydollll (Jul 25, 2012)

Snowflake approved this message.


----------



## 063_XOBX (Jul 25, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Snowflake approved this message.

Click to collapse



I wanna know what place they think they need five fire extinguishers *RIGHT NEXT TO EACH OTHER* and how that is supposed to be more safe than five fire extinguishers in five different places...


----------



## WiredPirate (Jul 25, 2012)

063_XOBX said:


> I wanna know what place they think they need five fire extinguishers *RIGHT NEXT TO EACH OTHER* and how that is supposed to be more safe than five fire extinguishers in five different places...

Click to collapse



It's Snoop Dogg's house.


----------



## 063_XOBX (Jul 25, 2012)

WiredPirate said:


> It's Snoop Dogg's house.

Click to collapse



I doubt that. There's no smoke.


----------



## WiredPirate (Jul 25, 2012)

063_XOBX said:


> I doubt that. There's no smoke.

Click to collapse



That's because there were 10 fire extinguishers. haha


----------



## Babydollll (Jul 25, 2012)

Throwing bricks since 2008.....and proud of it.


----------



## StormMcCloud (Jul 25, 2012)

I threw this in the R.I.P. thread but since it is also a picture...


----------



## Babydollll (Jul 25, 2012)

Throwing bricks since 2008.....and proud of it.


----------



## 063_XOBX (Jul 25, 2012)

I wish I'd seen this for the 4th of July...


----------



## TexasAggie97 (Jul 25, 2012)

StormMcCloud said:


> I threw this in the R.I.P. thread but since it is also a picture...

Click to collapse



 Nooooo! George Jefferson is DEAD!!!! "Movin' on up...." 

Sent from my SPH-D700 using xda app-developers app


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jul 25, 2012)

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## WiredPirate (Jul 25, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Sent from my coffee pot.

Click to collapse



Why, why do I have to be out of thanks right now!?!


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jul 25, 2012)

WiredPirate said:


> Why, why do I have to be out of thanks right now!?!

Click to collapse



Haha its all good.

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## StormMcCloud (Jul 25, 2012)

WiredPirate said:


> Why, why do I have to be out of thanks right now!?!

Click to collapse



I got it, lol, thanks were given.


----------



## 063_XOBX (Jul 25, 2012)

WiredPirate said:


> Why, why do I have to be out of thanks right now!?!

Click to collapse



Because the bread sticks are the only reason to go to Olive Garden.


----------



## tallyforeman (Jul 25, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> Not sure If bee or Grasshopper?

Click to collapse





Its a Georgia Thumper, and welcome to Florida!!!! Enjoy bikini season


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jul 25, 2012)

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## FernBch (Jul 25, 2012)

WiredPirate said:


> Why, why do I have to be out of thanks right now!?!

Click to collapse



Gotcha covered


----------



## mrrick (Jul 25, 2012)

*signed


----------



## tallyforeman (Jul 25, 2012)

Blew this in just over an hour yesterday. But, it was well worth it


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jul 25, 2012)

tallyforeman said:


> Blew this in just over an hour yesterday. But, it was well worth it

Click to collapse








Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## mrrick (Jul 25, 2012)

tallyforeman said:


> Blew this in just over an hour yesterday. But, it was well worth it

Click to collapse








*signed


----------



## FernBch (Jul 25, 2012)

On what? Pray tell......

Man I could get some cool Jeep stuff with all that greenery


----------



## mrrick (Jul 25, 2012)

Epic
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*signed


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jul 25, 2012)

A few minutes ago, I made a post....into the future...





Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jul 25, 2012)

063_XOBX said:


> Talk about a boner killer...

Click to collapse



She's just ruined her sex life forever.  And any guy that would go there is the type that will properly dispose of her body afterwards.

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## mrrick (Jul 25, 2012)

*signed


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jul 25, 2012)

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## 85gallon (Jul 25, 2012)

Guess he's not a Julia Roberts fan!


----------



## roofrider (Jul 25, 2012)

MissionImprobable said:


>

Click to collapse



quoting this is fun.
scroll people SCROLL!!!


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jul 25, 2012)

roofrider said:


> quoting this is fun.
> scroll people SCROLL!!!

Click to collapse



In app its completely unreadable.  So I'm spared 

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## WiredPirate (Jul 25, 2012)




----------



## Dblfstr (Jul 25, 2012)




----------



## mrrick (Jul 25, 2012)

*signed


----------



## roofrider (Jul 25, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> In app its completely unreadable.  So I'm spared
> 
> Sent from my coffee pot.

Click to collapse


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jul 25, 2012)

Rick ftw tonight :beer:

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## roofrider (Jul 25, 2012)




----------



## KnukLHead (Jul 25, 2012)

Yessur

Sent from my SPH-D710 using xda premium


----------



## mrrick (Jul 25, 2012)

*signed


----------



## roofrider (Jul 25, 2012)

holy ****!





Edit fixed


----------



## 85gallon (Jul 25, 2012)

roofrider said:


> holy ****!

Click to collapse



Happened to me the other day too.  No f bomb in filenames. Had to rename file.

Surfing from my Kindle Fire running cm10 with SGT7 and Jelly Bean


----------



## roofrider (Jul 25, 2012)

85gallon said:


> Happened to me the other day too.  No f bomb in filenames. Had to rename file.
> 
> Surfing from my Kindle Fire running cm10 with SGT7 and Jelly Bean

Click to collapse



i've reported it in the user-mod request thread


----------



## tallyforeman (Jul 25, 2012)

FernBch said:


> On what? Pray tell......
> 
> Man I could get some cool Jeep stuff with all that greenery

Click to collapse




Believe me, it was hard not to sink that into my truck. I bought my bride a nice set of ( . ) ( . )'s. Talk about a gift that keeps giving


----------



## roofrider (Jul 25, 2012)

lol


----------



## 85gallon (Jul 25, 2012)

tallyforeman said:


> Believe me, it was hard not to sink that into my truck. I bought my bride a nice set of ( . ) ( . )'s. Talk about a gift that keeps giving

Click to collapse



We'll be the judge of that!  LOL  












And ran across this pic tonight.  A few cool people DO shop at Wal-Mart!!!


----------



## mrrick (Jul 25, 2012)

*signed


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jul 25, 2012)

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## StormMcCloud (Jul 25, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Sent from my coffee pot.

Click to collapse



There are way too many different types of food there. For a healthy breakfast all you need is bacon.


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jul 25, 2012)

StormMcCloud said:


> There are way too many different types of food there. For a healthy breakfast all you need is bacon.

Click to collapse



I dunno...the guns on the coffee cup is a cute touch.

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## KnukLHead (Jul 25, 2012)

My awesome coffee cup I got for fathers day. 

Sent from my SPH-D710 using xda premium


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jul 25, 2012)

KnukLHead said:


> My awesome coffee cup I got for fathers day.
> 
> Sent from my SPH-D710 using xda premium

Click to collapse



I have one of those too.  

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jul 25, 2012)

StormMcCloud said:


> Very nice, but I see that and raise you Rikku.

Click to collapse



Good god that's hot.  

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## tallyforeman (Jul 25, 2012)

Man, I don't see how y'all can get away with that. I can't even post a pic of a fat girl without it getting deleted.

Carry on :laugh:


----------



## StormMcCloud (Jul 25, 2012)

tallyforeman said:


> Man, I don't see how y'all can get away with that. I can't even post a pic of a fat girl without it getting deleted.
> 
> Carry on :laugh:

Click to collapse



Meh, it might get deleted it might not.

Also I want this...


----------



## KRAZYADROIDMASTER (Jul 25, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> I'm like that with my PC cabling. I can relate.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Why is there a octopus in the case???

Sent from my LG-P999 using xda premium


----------



## roofrider (Jul 25, 2012)

--removed twilight gay--
--i would've been banned--

I like this


----------



## coolsandie (Jul 25, 2012)




----------



## coolsandie (Jul 25, 2012)




----------



## roofrider (Jul 25, 2012)

I REFUSE TO DIE ALONE!!!
JOIN ME.
:banghead: :banghead: :banghead: :banghead: :banghead: :banghead: :banghead:


----------



## FernBch (Jul 25, 2012)

tallyforeman said:


> Believe me, it was hard not to sink that into my truck. I bought my bride a nice set of ( . ) ( . )'s. Talk about a gift that keeps giving

Click to collapse



I guess it was very well spent :thumbup:


----------



## mrrick (Jul 25, 2012)

*signed


----------



## tallyforeman (Jul 25, 2012)




----------



## mrrick (Jul 25, 2012)

*signed


----------



## tallyforeman (Jul 25, 2012)

Y'all load up, let's go!!!!!


----------



## Aust S5 (Jul 25, 2012)

m1l4droid said:


> It was constantly getting hiccups... so it got destroyed for some reason...

Click to collapse



Looks like what happens after my dog gets one off the desk. Think I'm up to seven now. Logitech must like me :banghead:
Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## tazman171 (Jul 25, 2012)

mrrick said:


> You're looking at wire management done by someone with advanced ocd. Probably.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Took the OCD words right out of my mouth!  

OK fine, be nit picky! Right out of my fingers on the keyboard then, whatever!  You happy now? 

(self indulgent argument there, sorry.  )


----------



## Aust S5 (Jul 25, 2012)

Forgot to post so here is a pic from my ar drone 2.0 on a foggy morning
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jul 25, 2012)

mrrick said:


> *signed

Click to collapse








Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## mrrick (Jul 25, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Sent from my coffee pot.

Click to collapse



Supposedly its a very rare, possibly even the last black lion on earth.. On the app so I can't find the link again. 


Not sure what this is though.. looks beast.. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*signed


----------



## tallyforeman (Jul 25, 2012)




----------



## Dblfstr (Jul 25, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Sent from my coffee pot.

Click to collapse


----------



## mrrick (Jul 25, 2012)

Dblfstr said:


>

Click to collapse



Haha, just did a quick search and saw this... Damn the Internet for fooling me again.. Sigh.. 

*signed


----------



## Dblfstr (Jul 25, 2012)

And sorry for the huge images.

But this is real:







---------- Post added at 09:52 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:50 AM ----------

WTF is this?!


----------



## husam666 (Jul 25, 2012)

m1l4droid said:


> Yeah those are real. Saw a program about them on National Geographic with that crazy dude who likes to kill himself in weird way... doctor... something.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 07:24 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:22 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



more like daughter


----------



## M_T_M (Jul 25, 2012)

*Ok fellers and fellerinas...last night I had to delete a picture in particular that had no place here whatsoever. I'd like to remind everybody that this is and always be a family oriented forum  and needs to be kept that way. 
So please be mindful of what you guys post here as another post like that one will not be tolerated.

Last and only warning.

Regards,

*


----------



## tallyforeman (Jul 25, 2012)

M_T_M said:


> *Ok fellers and fellerinas...last night I had to delete a picture in particular that had no place here whatsoever. I'd like to remind everybody that this is and always be a family oriented forum  and needs to be kept that way.
> So please be mindful of what you guys post here as another post like that one will not be tolerated.
> 
> Last and only warning.
> ...

Click to collapse




Wasn't me. No more big girls. Promise :highfive:


----------



## 85gallon (Jul 25, 2012)

M_T_M said:


> *Ok fellers and fellerinas...last night I had to delete a picture in particular that had no place here whatsoever. I'd like to remind everybody that this is and always be a family oriented forum  and needs to be kept that way.
> So please be mindful of what you guys post here as another post like that one will not be tolerated.
> 
> Last and only warning.
> ...

Click to collapse



Can you repost the pic so we can see what isn't allowed?

Surfing from my Kindle Fire running cm10 with SGT7 and Jelly Bean


----------



## mrrick (Jul 25, 2012)

*signed


----------



## tallyforeman (Jul 25, 2012)




----------



## xaccers (Jul 25, 2012)

Dblfstr said:


> WTF is this?!

Click to collapse



Damien Hurst still not understanding what "Art" is? 
I don't think Tony Hart would have that on The Gallery.


----------



## WiredPirate (Jul 25, 2012)

Dblfstr said:


> But this is real:

Click to collapse



Oh, crikey! Look at that king croc! Now, what I'm going to do, is jam my finger up it's..


----------



## Babydollll (Jul 25, 2012)

Throwing bricks since 2008.....and proud of it.


----------



## WiredPirate (Jul 25, 2012)




----------



## Dblfstr (Jul 25, 2012)

WiredPirate said:


>

Click to collapse


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jul 25, 2012)

mrrick said:


> Supposedly its a very rare, possibly even the last black lion on earth.. On the app so I can't find the link again.
> 
> 
> Not sure what this is though.. looks beast..
> ...

Click to collapse



Nobody got the joke then.


What I posted is the singer of the band White Lion

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## LordManhattan (Jul 25, 2012)

M_T_M said:


> *Ok fellers and fellerinas...last night I had to delete a picture in particular that had no place here whatsoever. I'd like to remind everybody that this is and always be a family oriented forum  and needs to be kept that way.
> So please be mindful of what you guys post here as another post like that one will not be tolerated.
> 
> Last and only warning.
> ...

Click to collapse



Nope, it's a developer oriented forum. I don't want whole families to join and make threads like "Look what little Marcus made at school today", "A short story about my Disneyland trip" and the worst of them all "Pictures of my water birth".

People, keep posting gross and perverted material. We need to break down and scare families away.


----------



## Dblfstr (Jul 25, 2012)

LordManhattan said:


> Nope, it's a developer oriented forum. I don't want whole families to join and make threads like "Look what little Marcus made at school today", "A short story about my Disneyland trip" and the worst of them all "Pictures of my water birth".
> 
> People, keep posting gross and perverted material. We need to break down and scare families away.

Click to collapse


----------



## M_T_M (Jul 25, 2012)

LordManhattan said:


> Nope, it's a developer oriented forum. I don't want whole families to join and make threads like "Look what little Marcus made at school today", "A short story about my Disneyland trip" and the worst of them all "Pictures of my water birth".
> 
> People, keep posting gross and perverted material. We need to break down and scare families away.

Click to collapse



Not sure if troll or serious


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jul 25, 2012)

KRAZYADROIDMASTER said:


> Why is there a octopus in the case???
> 
> Sent from my LG-P999 using xda premium

Click to collapse



I explained that already. Sheesh.

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jul 25, 2012)

tallyforeman said:


> Blew this in just over an hour yesterday. But, it was well worth it

Click to collapse



What did u blow that much cash on 

IPad  lulz

Sent from the Pool


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jul 25, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> What did u blow that much cash on
> 
> IPad  lulz
> 
> Sent from the Pool

Click to collapse



He already said.....
Boobies for his lady!

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## Babydollll (Jul 25, 2012)

Throwing bricks since 2008.....and proud of it.


----------



## KidCarter93 (Jul 25, 2012)

LordManhattan said:


> Nope, it's a developer oriented forum. I don't want whole families to join and make threads like "Look what little Marcus made at school today", "A short story about my Disneyland trip" and the worst of them all "Pictures of my water birth".
> 
> People, keep posting gross and perverted material. We need to break down and scare families away.

Click to collapse







Sent from Sony Xperia S using XDA Premium
Join my threads here and here.

Check out this [GUIDE] How to be a New User (and not a noob)


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jul 25, 2012)

m1l4droid said:


> Money well spent.

Click to collapse



'Bout time he spent money on something synthetic besides oil and tires.

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## RomWiz (Jul 25, 2012)




----------



## LordManhattan (Jul 25, 2012)

M_T_M said:


> Not sure if troll or serious

Click to collapse



Well, that depends


----------



## M_T_M (Jul 25, 2012)

LordManhattan said:


> Well, that depends

Click to collapse



on the length of teh ban?  :silly: 
trololololllllexix


----------



## LordManhattan (Jul 25, 2012)

M_T_M said:


> on the length of teh ban?  :silly:
> trololololllllexix

Click to collapse



You are correct. 1 day ban? I can take that, so yes i'm serious. 1 week? I'm trolling.


----------



## iok1 (Jul 25, 2012)

Better Edit, no caption and screw the other guy's face  






Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e using xda premium


----------



## WiredPirate (Jul 25, 2012)




----------



## tallyforeman (Jul 25, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> 'Bout time he spent money on something synthetic besides oil and tires.
> 
> Sent from my coffee pot.

Click to collapse



It's all about priorities


----------



## slicingtaco (Jul 25, 2012)

RomWiz said:


>

Click to collapse



LMFAO

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I997 using xda premium


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jul 25, 2012)

WiredPirate said:


>

Click to collapse



LMFAO!!!

"The coffee just burned my face " :laugh::laugh:


----------



## coolsandie (Jul 25, 2012)

----


----------



## tallyforeman (Jul 25, 2012)




----------



## coolsandie (Jul 25, 2012)




----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jul 25, 2012)

tallyforeman said:


>

Click to collapse



Not sure if you have these in Florida.  Tarantula Hawks. They sting and apparently can fly while holding a tarantula. 






Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## scaccomatt0 (Jul 25, 2012)

AMAZING PHOTOS 2012


----------



## KnukLHead (Jul 25, 2012)

coolsandie said:


>

Click to collapse



I don't get it. I guess the link is broken........         lol

Sent from my SPH-D710 using xda premium


----------



## coolsandie (Jul 25, 2012)

KnukLHead said:


> I don't get it. I guess the link is broken........         lol
> 
> Sent from my SPH-D710 using xda premium

Click to collapse



No, the link is okay. But you should click that Play button a dozen no. of times for that video to work. Its a special video.


----------



## veeman (Jul 25, 2012)

roofrider said:


>

Click to collapse



I don't know what's going on in that picture but I like it.


----------



## coolsandie (Jul 25, 2012)

The place where I used to spend my weekends.
Bay Pride Mall, Marine Drive, Kochi, Kerala, India.


----------



## WiredPirate (Jul 25, 2012)




----------



## veeman (Jul 25, 2012)

coolsandie said:


> The place where I used to spend my weekends.
> Bay Pride Mall, Marine Drive, Kochi, Kerala, India.

Click to collapse



I've been there. It's cool


----------



## coolsandie (Jul 25, 2012)

veeman said:


> I've been there. It's cool

Click to collapse



So, are you a Malayali or an American ?


----------



## veeman (Jul 25, 2012)

coolsandie said:


> So, are you a Malayali or an American ?

Click to collapse



Malayali 

I lived in Kerala for 8 years.


----------



## coolsandie (Jul 25, 2012)

veeman said:


> Malayali
> 
> I lived in Kerala for 8 years.

Click to collapse



LOL. :laugh:

Now this is the place where I gather nowadays.






Oberon Mall.


----------



## tallyforeman (Jul 25, 2012)

Ummmm, no thanks.......


----------



## LordManhattan (Jul 25, 2012)

WiredPirate said:


> Ahw man, I'd much rather have a cute girl that likes to play with the inner workings of computers than can make me a sandwich. I will make her a sandwich (in a couple years it looks like).

Click to collapse



+1000000001

Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium


----------



## Babydollll (Jul 25, 2012)

WiredPirate said:


> Ahw man, I'd much rather have a cute girl that likes to play with the inner workings of computers than can make me a sandwich. I will make her a sandwich (in a couple years it looks like).

Click to collapse



*Mod edit:* Sigh.  Swearing, again.

HTC One X running Viper ROM and Faux kernel....


----------



## WiredPirate (Jul 25, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> removed.jpg
> 
> HTC One X running Viper ROM and Faux kernel....

Click to collapse



lol


----------



## tallyforeman (Jul 25, 2012)

After a good day in the hole:


----------



## KidCarter93 (Jul 25, 2012)

WiredPirate said:


> Ahw man, I'd much rather have a cute girl that likes to play with the inner workings of computers than can make me a sandwich. I will make her a sandwich (in a couple years it looks like).

Click to collapse



Too right mate. Tech girls FTW 

Sent from Sony Xperia S using XDA Premium
Join my threads here and here.

Check out this [GUIDE] How to be a New User (and not a noob)


----------



## Clark Joseph Kent (Jul 25, 2012)

LordManhattan said:


> +1000000001
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium

Click to collapse




WiredPirate said:


> Ahw man, I'd much rather have a cute girl that likes to play with the inner workings of computers than can make me a sandwich. I will make her a sandwich (in a couple years it looks like).

Click to collapse



++2000000000000001 :laugh::good::laugh:


----------



## KidCarter93 (Jul 25, 2012)

Sent from Sony Xperia S using XDA Premium
Join my threads here and here.

Check out this [GUIDE] How to be a New User (and not a noob)


----------



## WiredPirate (Jul 25, 2012)

I'd ride it.


----------



## domini99 (Jul 25, 2012)

tallyforeman said:


> Ummmm, no thanks.......

Click to collapse



Lmfao 

My turn:


Sent from my sending thing...


----------



## TexasAggie97 (Jul 25, 2012)

tallyforeman said:


> Ummmm, no thanks.......

Click to collapse



A friend of mine works for a large oil company and their company phones are set to erase all data if too many incorrect passwords are entered. I think it is 5. I once entered 4 wrong in an effort to troll him. He doesn't let me use his phone anymore, lol.

Sent from my SPH-D700 using xda app-developers app


----------



## iok1 (Jul 25, 2012)

Old picture but yeah,






(And yes, my friends call me Jesus)

Sent from my HTC Sensation


----------



## LordManhattan (Jul 25, 2012)




----------



## WiredPirate (Jul 25, 2012)

LordManhattan said:


>

Click to collapse



Funny how that worked out.


----------



## StormMcCloud (Jul 25, 2012)

I want this bike!


----------



## deliriousDroid (Jul 25, 2012)




----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jul 25, 2012)

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## mrrick (Jul 25, 2012)

*signed


----------



## KidCarter93 (Jul 25, 2012)

Sent from Sony Xperia S using XDA Premium
Join my threads here and here.

Check out this [GUIDE] How to be a New User (and not a noob)


----------



## mrrick (Jul 25, 2012)

*signed


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jul 25, 2012)

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## xaccers (Jul 25, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Sent from my coffee pot.

Click to collapse



So true.


----------



## WiredPirate (Jul 25, 2012)




----------



## prototype7 (Jul 25, 2012)

LordManhattan said:


>

Click to collapse



That screwed with my mind so much until I realized it was a pic of the forums lol. :silly:

---------- Post added at 06:29 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:23 PM ----------


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jul 25, 2012)

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## WiredPirate (Jul 25, 2012)

Mod Edit: No religion / hot button stuff


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jul 26, 2012)

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## Roxy (Jul 26, 2012)




----------



## KidCarter93 (Jul 26, 2012)

Sent from Sony Xperia S using XDA Premium
Join my threads here and here.

Check out this [GUIDE] How to be a New User (and not a noob)


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jul 26, 2012)

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## Babydollll (Jul 26, 2012)

Sent from my HTC_Amaze_4G using xda premium


----------



## MissionImprobable (Jul 26, 2012)

Not a good idea. With the way time works in your dreams, expanded to full-scale you'd be watching your dreams all day and would never get anything done.

Sent from my Dream Crusher.


----------



## NotATreoFan (Jul 26, 2012)

MissionImprobable said:


> Not a good idea. With the way time works in your dreams, expanded to full-scale you'd be watching your dreams all day and would never get anything done.

Click to collapse



How is this different than 99% of the people in OT?


----------



## KidCarter93 (Jul 26, 2012)

NotATreoFan said:


> How is this different than 99% of the people in OT?

Click to collapse







Sent from Sony Xperia S using XDA Premium
Join my threads here and here.

Check out this [GUIDE] How to be a New User (and not a noob)


----------



## jaszek (Jul 26, 2012)

Its that time of the year again....And no hide tags


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jul 26, 2012)

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## LordManhattan (Jul 26, 2012)

jaszek said:


> Its that time of the year again....And no hide tags

Click to collapse


----------



## 063_XOBX (Jul 26, 2012)

Taken at my local MMA gym.


----------



## KidCarter93 (Jul 26, 2012)

Sent from Sony Xperia S using XDA Premium
Join my threads here and here.

Check out this [GUIDE] How to be a New User (and not a noob)


----------



## 85gallon (Jul 26, 2012)

WiredPirate said:


> Ahw man, I'd much rather have a cute girl that likes to play with the inner workings of computers than can make me a sandwich. I will make her a sandwich (in a couple years it looks like).

Click to collapse



Till she starts telling you how things work.  Then it's "Put it down honey and make me a sammich!"


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jul 26, 2012)

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## KidCarter93 (Jul 26, 2012)

My life plan 





Sent from Sony Xperia S using XDA Premium
Join my threads here and here.

Check out this [GUIDE] How to be a New User (and not a noob)


----------



## roofrider (Jul 26, 2012)

:good::good:


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jul 26, 2012)

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## WiredPirate (Jul 26, 2012)




----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jul 26, 2012)

WiredPirate said:


>

Click to collapse



Boogie Nights ftw!

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## WiredPirate (Jul 26, 2012)




----------



## roofrider (Jul 26, 2012)




----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jul 26, 2012)

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## roofrider (Jul 26, 2012)

*Mod edit:* Racist.


----------



## trell959 (Jul 26, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Sent from my coffee pot.

Click to collapse



Reminds me of a ducati, only one side of the wheel is mounted :thumbup:

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jul 26, 2012)

trell959 said:


> Reminds me of a ducati, only one side of the wheel is mounted :thumbup:
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Totally, but what interests me is the small tubing of the frame...awful lot of stress being put on the front end 

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## deliriousDroid (Jul 26, 2012)




----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jul 26, 2012)

deliriousDroid said:


>

Click to collapse




I see that and raise you...





Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## deliriousDroid (Jul 26, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> I see that and raise you...
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I'll raise you by one


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jul 26, 2012)

deliriousDroid said:


> I'll raise you by one

Click to collapse



Represent! Lol

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jul 26, 2012)

m1l4droid said:


> I don't see somebody phuking somebody else in that pic?!

Click to collapse



Netter versuch.

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## RomWiz (Jul 26, 2012)

m1l4droid said:


>

Click to collapse



Hmm
It looks like stolen design and technology like everything they do


----------



## RomWiz (Jul 26, 2012)

My friends brothers toy car


----------



## Archer (Jul 26, 2012)




----------



## StormMcCloud (Jul 26, 2012)




----------



## mrrick (Jul 26, 2012)

*signed


----------



## tallyforeman (Jul 26, 2012)

I thoroughly enjoyed my Chick-fil-a this morning 






---------- Post added at 08:54 AM ---------- Previous post was at 08:44 AM ----------




m1l4droid said:


> Is this the XDA 2020 theme?

Click to collapse



I was wondering the same thing.....


----------



## StormMcCloud (Jul 26, 2012)

tallyforeman said:


> I thoroughly enjoyed my Chick-fil-a this morning

Click to collapse



Hmm....I want some Chick-fil-a now.


----------



## Archer (Jul 26, 2012)

m1l4droid said:


> Is this the XDA 2020 theme?

Click to collapse



That's the 1992 theme.

Have some animated comics to take your mind off it...


----------



## StormMcCloud (Jul 26, 2012)




----------



## Dblfstr (Jul 26, 2012)




----------



## mrrick (Jul 26, 2012)

*signed


----------



## TexasAggie97 (Jul 26, 2012)

Dblfstr said:


>

Click to collapse



Maybe I'm missing something in this photo, why is the answer wrong? Maybe that is why it is a fail?

Sent from my SPH-D700 using xda app-developers app


----------



## WiredPirate (Jul 26, 2012)




----------



## Dblfstr (Jul 26, 2012)

TexasAggie97 said:


> Maybe I'm missing something in this photo, why is the answer wrong? Maybe that is why it is a fail?
> 
> Sent from my SPH-D700 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Ok, "Teacher Fail"

1 cut = 10 min
2 cut = 20 min; correct.

Teacher says.

10 min for 2 boards
10min/2board = 5min/board
3 boards * 5min/board = 15 minutes; Wrong


----------



## tallyforeman (Jul 26, 2012)

TexasAggie97 said:


> Maybe I'm missing something in this photo, why is the answer wrong? Maybe that is why it is a fail?
> 
> Sent from my SPH-D700 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse


----------



## Dblfstr (Jul 26, 2012)

My baby kittens, this was at three weeks old. Mom was hit by a car so we had to take them home. Still bottle feeding and all the other things that go along with taking care of newborn baby kittens. They are 4 weeks old today.


----------



## TexasAggie97 (Jul 26, 2012)

Dblfstr said:


> Ok, "Teacher Fail"
> 
> 1 cut = 10 min
> 2 cut = 20 min; correct.
> ...

Click to collapse



Yes, that was exactly what I was stating. It was a teacher fail, not a student fail! The kid's answer was correct and I couldn't figure out what the teacher was thinking in the answer written down in red...

Sent from my SPH-D700 using xda app-developers app


----------



## John McClane (Jul 26, 2012)




----------



## Dblfstr (Jul 26, 2012)

TexasAggie97 said:


> Yes, that was exactly what I was stating. It was a teacher fail, not a student fail! The kid's answer was correct and I couldn't figure out what the teacher was thinking in the answer written down in red...
> 
> Sent from my SPH-D700 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



This was in my facebook feed today. You would not believe the comments trying to prove the teacher was right. It was hilarious some of the scenarios that they came up with. But then...


----------



## tallyforeman (Jul 26, 2012)

Let's go camping:


----------



## KidCarter93 (Jul 26, 2012)

Sent from Sony Xperia S using XDA Premium
Join my threads here and here.

Check out this [GUIDE] How to be a New User (and not a noob)


----------



## StormMcCloud (Jul 26, 2012)

*edit* Apparently this offended someone, no clue why but whatever.


----------



## Dblfstr (Jul 26, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> Sent from Sony Xperia S using XDA Premium
> Join my threads here and here.
> 
> Check out this [GUIDE] How to be a New User (and not a noob)

Click to collapse








Edit: *the irony. I googled for a repost picture. The one I found was from xda, this thread, posted by YOU.*

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=28834693&postcount=13518


----------



## RomWiz (Jul 26, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> Sent from Sony Xperia S using XDA Premium
> Join my threads here and here.
> 
> Check out this [GUIDE] How to be a New User (and not a noob)

Click to collapse



I posted this picture for about 2-3 weeks ago ......


----------



## NotATreoFan (Jul 26, 2012)

I should ban the sh*t out of Storm for that picture.


----------



## StormMcCloud (Jul 26, 2012)

NotATreoFan said:


> I should ban the sh*t out of Storm for that picture.

Click to collapse



Wait, why?


----------



## Dblfstr (Jul 26, 2012)

StormMcCloud said:


> Wait, why?

Click to collapse


----------



## tallyforeman (Jul 26, 2012)

StormMcCloud said:


> Wait, why?

Click to collapse



Can't post any big girl pics. That's a no no


----------



## StormMcCloud (Jul 26, 2012)

tallyforeman said:


> Can't post any big girl pics. That's a no no

Click to collapse



Not seeing what rule of the xda forums that breaks but okay.


----------



## KidCarter93 (Jul 26, 2012)

Dblfstr said:


> Edit: *the irony. I googled for a repost picture. The one I found was from xda, this thread, posted by YOU.*
> 
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=28834693&postcount=13518

Click to collapse




RomWiz said:


> I posted this picture for about 2-3 weeks ago ......

Click to collapse







Sent from Sony Xperia S using XDA Premium
Join my threads here and here.

Check out this [GUIDE] How to be a New User (and not a noob)


----------



## Dblfstr (Jul 26, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> Sent from Sony Xperia S using XDA Premium
> Join my threads here and here.
> 
> Check out this [GUIDE] How to be a New User (and not a noob)

Click to collapse


----------



## John McClane (Jul 26, 2012)




----------



## KidCarter93 (Jul 26, 2012)

Sent from Sony Xperia S using XDA Premium
Join my threads here and here.

Check out this [GUIDE] How to be a New User (and not a noob)


----------



## tallyforeman (Jul 26, 2012)

StormMcCloud said:


> Not seeing what rule of the xda forums that breaks but okay.

Click to collapse



Me either. I just try to stay in bounds. Some stuff is over the top, like her belly over her pants lol, but I try not to post any blatently wrong stuff.


----------



## M_T_M (Jul 26, 2012)

tallyforeman said:


> Can't post any big girl pics. That's a no no

Click to collapse



Just to clarify mate...you are still thinking that my warning was concerning voluptuous women...far from true. There was a picture of a woman on a bikini and a tattoo...that's I'm going to say about it....that I was referring to.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

@Everybodylease quit the drama but still be mindful of what may be posted here, just because if funny to you, may insult some else.

Cheers,


----------



## KidCarter93 (Jul 26, 2012)

M_T_M said:


> Just to clarify mate...you are still thinking that my warning was concerning voluptuous women...far from true. There was a picture of a woman on a bikini and a tattoo...that's I'm going to say about it....that I was referring to.
> -------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> @Everybodylease quit the drama but still be mindful og what may be posted here, just because if funny to you, may insult some else.
> ...

Click to collapse



Damn it! I missed a controversial pic #_-

Sent from Sony Xperia S using XDA Premium
Join my threads here and here.

Check out this [GUIDE] How to be a New User (and not a noob)


----------



## StormMcCloud (Jul 26, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> Damn it! I missed a controversial pic #_-
> 
> Sent from Sony Xperia S using XDA Premium
> Join my threads here and here.
> ...

Click to collapse



lol it is still in a quote on the last page. Some random mod made some comment about banning me over it. 

Now here's something I hope you'll really enjoy...


----------



## Dblfstr (Jul 26, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> Damn it! I missed a controversial pic #_-
> 
> Sent from Sony Xperia S using XDA Premium
> Join my threads here and here.
> ...

Click to collapse



quoted in Post 14463, big ol' belly on that one. 

---------- Post added at 10:55 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:53 AM ----------




StormMcCloud said:


> lol it is still in a quote on the last page. Some random mod made some comment about banning me over it.
> 
> Now here's something I hope you'll really enjoy...

Click to collapse



Edit:

Was not M_T_M, pic removed.


----------



## M_T_M (Jul 26, 2012)

StormMcCloud said:


> lol it is still in a quote on the last page. Some random mod made some comment about banning me over it.
> 
> Now here's something I hope you'll really enjoy...

Click to collapse



That random Mod can and will ban anyone he sees fit to due to low quality and offensive posting. I know he likes to ban members just for teh LULZ..so, carry on mate..move on and continue with teh funneeees


----------



## prototype7 (Jul 26, 2012)

..


----------



## StormMcCloud (Jul 26, 2012)

M_T_M said:


> That random Mod can and will ban anyone he sees fit to due to low quality and offensive posting. I know he likes to ban members just for teh LULZ..so, carry on mate..move on and continue with teh funneeees

Click to collapse



Sir, Yes Sir. 






(Also I deleted the original posting of it already.)


----------



## NotATreoFan (Jul 26, 2012)

StormMcCloud said:


> Sir, Yes Sir.

Click to collapse



Random Mod?

[Looks at join date for you, then me. Then mouses over the fun button... nah, I'll resist]








plegdroid said:


> what that came with text

Click to collapse



What text?


----------



## M_T_M (Jul 26, 2012)

NotATreoFan said:


> Random Mod?
> 
> [Looks at join date for you, then me. Then mouses over the fun button... nah, I'll resist]
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Doooooooooooooo eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeett!!11111!!!!!11!!!1111!!!!oneelevenandoneagain


----------



## StormMcCloud (Jul 26, 2012)

M_T_M said:


> Doooooooooooooo eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeett!!11111!!!!!11!!!1111!!!!oneelevenandoneagain

Click to collapse



Even after I made you your very own pony MTM :crying::crying:


----------



## M_T_M (Jul 26, 2012)

StormMcCloud said:


> Even after I made you your very own pony MTM :crying::crying:

Click to collapse



You did? 

Pics or it never happened


----------



## StormMcCloud (Jul 26, 2012)

M_T_M said:


> You did?
> 
> Pics or it never happened

Click to collapse





StormMcCloud said:


> Hmm...that sounds like a good idea for a pony... mwahahahahaha!!!
> 
> ---------- Post added at 06:38 AM ---------- Previous post was at 06:19 AM ----------
> 
> Done! MTM pony!

Click to collapse





M_T_M said:


> No more ponies on this thread , please
> 
> Hey I just met you and this is crazy.....patayto.

Click to collapse



Proof posted, lol it was in your thread.


----------



## roofrider (Jul 26, 2012)

M_T_M said:


> You did?
> 
> Pics or it never happened

Click to collapse



U has serious drinkin problems:silly:


----------



## tallyforeman (Jul 26, 2012)

Got traction??


----------



## WiredPirate (Jul 26, 2012)

M_T_M said:


> Just to clarify mate...you are still thinking that my warning was concerning voluptuous women...far from true. There was a picture of a woman on a bikini and a tattoo...that's I'm going to say about it....that I was referring to.
> -------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> @Everybodylease quit the drama but still be mindful of what may be posted here, just because if funny to you, may insult some else.
> ...

Click to collapse



There are many tattooed women in bikinis on the forum. I am confused.


----------



## Archer (Jul 26, 2012)

Being one of the resident FSMs, I'm gonna jump in here and say my bit on previous events.

If someone is offended by an image (and by the judgement of mods they're not being silly) then it will be removed - end of.  If you don't like it then take it up privately with whoever removed it (or told you to remove it).

Also, a few pages back this thread turned, once again, into a bunch of hormone-fuelled teenagers ogling over pics of girls.  If you want to do that then go to a different website.  I left the first few images in the hope that it would just peter out,  but they just kept appearing.  Enough is enough, I'm about to go and delete the lot of them.  They don't belong here and anyone who thinks they do clearly doesn't belong here either.

Finally, I've had to remove quite a few pics with swearing in them recently, which is something that is specifically mentioned in the rules.  From now on I'm going to start treating repeat offenders of this rule to official warnings and infractions and intervention from my friends with ban hammers.  I'm not even joking about this.

Right, I think that's made my feelings on recent events clear.

Questions?  Talk to the hand.

JK.  PM me if you need clarification.


----------



## tallyforeman (Jul 26, 2012)




----------



## plegdroid (Jul 26, 2012)

sent via carrier pigeon.


----------



## StormMcCloud (Jul 26, 2012)




----------



## roofrider (Jul 26, 2012)

Archer said:


> ....I'm about to go and delete the lot of them....

Click to collapse



/scurries back to check if my post has been deleted.
Damn ur fast!


----------



## tallyforeman (Jul 26, 2012)

I was parked at a bar/club for a bikini contest one night. The next day I found this on FB. Kind of tickled me but I still hate FB.


----------



## plegdroid (Jul 26, 2012)

tallyforeman said:


> I was parked at a bar/club for a bikini contest one night. The next day I found this on FB. Kind of tickled me but I still hate FB.

Click to collapse



Tally, you do live the life that most of us dream about 



sent via carrier pigeon.


----------



## tallyforeman (Jul 26, 2012)

plegdroid said:


> Tally, you do live the life that most of us dream about
> 
> 
> 
> sent via carrier pigeon.

Click to collapse



I wish I could agree, but I don't. But I try


----------



## plegdroid (Jul 26, 2012)

tallyforeman said:


> I wish I could agree, but I don't. But I try  anyway here's the keys to my truck, use it when you need it, don't worry about the gas, stick that on my credit card

Click to collapse



big trucks, mud, bikinis and beer (ponders enviously ) sounds pretty ok to me 



sent via carrier pigeon.


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jul 26, 2012)

tallyforeman said:


> I wish I could agree, but I don't. But I try

Click to collapse



I might just steal that sig pic of yours very soon


----------



## John McClane (Jul 26, 2012)




----------



## tallyforeman (Jul 26, 2012)

plegdroid said:


> big trucks, mud, bikinis and *Captain Morgan* (ponders enviously ) sounds pretty ok to me
> 
> View attachment 1223605
> 
> sent via carrier pigeon.

Click to collapse



Fixed it for ya :good:


----------



## 85gallon (Jul 26, 2012)

M_T_M said:


> That random Mod can and will ban anyone he sees fit to due to low quality and offensive posting. I know he likes to ban members just for teh LULZ..so, carry on mate..move on and continue with teh funneeees

Click to collapse



He's not a real mod.  He's just on the committee.


----------



## mrrick (Jul 26, 2012)

*signed


----------



## 063_XOBX (Jul 26, 2012)

mrrick said:


> *signed

Click to collapse



I felt like it was deserving of a meme so I threw a quick one together.


----------



## Archer (Jul 26, 2012)




----------



## WiredPirate (Jul 26, 2012)




----------



## M_T_M (Jul 26, 2012)




----------



## plegdroid (Jul 26, 2012)

mrrick said:


> *signed

Click to collapse



I see your shoe bill and raise you with stella's 

sent via carrier pigeon.


----------



## Dblfstr (Jul 26, 2012)




----------



## Clark Joseph Kent (Jul 26, 2012)




----------



## tallyforeman (Jul 26, 2012)

Reverse water wheelie anyone??


----------



## 063_XOBX (Jul 26, 2012)




----------



## RomWiz (Jul 26, 2012)

My sister using her iphone to write


----------



## prototype7 (Jul 26, 2012)

Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2 Beta-5


----------



## Clark Joseph Kent (Jul 26, 2012)

prototype7 said:


> Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2 Beta-5

Click to collapse



LMAO.....


----------



## Dblfstr (Jul 26, 2012)

m1l4droid said:


>

Click to collapse





prototype7 said:


> Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2 Beta-5

Click to collapse




Ah, cool pic dudes...


----------



## John McClane (Jul 26, 2012)




----------



## Dblfstr (Jul 26, 2012)

John McClane said:


>

Click to collapse



Mustache dresser has a mustache...


----------



## ross231 (Jul 26, 2012)




----------



## prototype7 (Jul 26, 2012)

Dblfstr said:


> Ah, cool pic dudes...

Click to collapse



Meh, I can't remember where I got half my pics, there's gonna be a few reposts. 

Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2 Beta-5


----------



## plegdroid (Jul 26, 2012)

sent via carrier pigeon.


----------



## prototype7 (Jul 26, 2012)

Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2 Beta-5


----------



## John McClane (Jul 26, 2012)




----------



## prototype7 (Jul 26, 2012)

Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2 Beta-5


----------



## WiredPirate (Jul 26, 2012)




----------



## John McClane (Jul 26, 2012)




----------



## prototype7 (Jul 26, 2012)

Bacon pancakes. Your argument is invalid.





Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2 Beta-5


----------



## John McClane (Jul 26, 2012)




----------



## prototype7 (Jul 26, 2012)

Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2 Beta-5


----------



## LoopDoGG79 (Jul 26, 2012)

WiredPirate said:


>

Click to collapse








Sent from the pink Unicorn from the Darkside.


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jul 26, 2012)

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## prototype7 (Jul 26, 2012)

Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2 Beta-5


----------



## Archer (Jul 26, 2012)

prototype7 said:


> wiki.jpg

Click to collapse



They're pretty quick at Wikipedia for deleting crap off pages.  I once submitted the date of death for William Shatner and it lasted about 2 minutes.  I'm quite glad they did fix it.  It was the saddest 2 minutes of my life.


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jul 26, 2012)

Tallyforeman, do you have a son?






Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## boborone (Jul 26, 2012)

Archer said:


> They're pretty quick at Wikipedia for deleting crap off pages.  I once submitted the date of death for William Shatner and it lasted about 2 minutes.  I'm quite glad they did fix it.  It was the saddest 2 minutes of my life.

Click to collapse



But that not crap
He be badass

Sent from your phone you lost the game.


----------



## vanessaem (Jul 26, 2012)

Archer said:


> They're pretty quick at Wikipedia for deleting crap off pages.  I once submitted the date of death for William Shatner and it lasted about 2 minutes.  I'm quite glad they did fix it.  It was the saddest 2 minutes of my life.

Click to collapse




You mean, you're one of those people who trolls Wikipedia? Tsk tsk tsk. It's people like you who give serious Wikipedia editors a bad name.


----------



## boborone (Jul 26, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Tallyforeman, do you have a son?
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Haha only tool I've ever sold is my 1" impact. Made a good chunk of change.  I miss it though. 

Sent from your phone you lost the game.


----------



## ch1naski (Jul 26, 2012)

prototype7 said:


> Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2 Beta-5

Click to collapse



Degrasse is French for badass. 

Little known fact.


d3rpalicious.


----------



## veeman (Jul 26, 2012)

Archer said:


> They're pretty quick at Wikipedia for deleting crap off pages.  I once submitted the date of death for William Shatner and it lasted about 2 minutes.  I'm quite glad they did fix it.  It was the saddest 2 minutes of my life.

Click to collapse



Hello, I use Wikipedia as my only source for all my projects (under the assumption that every other website uses Wikipedia as their source so I don't have to do any unnecessary searching) And I would appreciate you not providing false information to this highly credible source. If I had been researching William Shatner in those two minutes I would have failed.


----------



## MacaronyMax (Jul 26, 2012)

/delete my bad sorry 

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## veeman (Jul 26, 2012)




----------



## Archer (Jul 26, 2012)

vanessaem said:


> You mean, you're one of those people who trolls Wikipedia? Tsk tsk tsk. It's people like you who give serious Wikipedia editors a bad name.

Click to collapse



Troll?  What is this troll you speak of.  I know no troll.


----------



## prototype7 (Jul 26, 2012)

MacaronyMax said:


> I think he means the tattoo was of something which breaks the forum rules
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Don't see how it was, but there's no point arguing it now.





Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2 Beta-5


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jul 26, 2012)

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## prototype7 (Jul 26, 2012)

Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2 Beta-5


----------



## veeman (Jul 26, 2012)

I need to get one of these.


----------



## boborone (Jul 26, 2012)

Buddy's dad's original real 32 Ford. 

Sent from your phone you lost the game.


----------



## Clark Joseph Kent (Jul 27, 2012)

boborone said:


> Buddy's dad's original real 32 Ford.
> 
> Sent from your phone you lost the game.

Click to collapse



Nice but mine all original parts: not the cans on top


----------



## boborone (Jul 27, 2012)

bigjoe2675 said:


> Nice but mine all original parts: not the cans on top

Click to collapse



That's what it started out as! Been a couple yrs since then. But yep, that's basically what she looked like before, sept yours has the motor. His had no soul. In fact that's the most complete deuce I've ever seen. Fenders, light housing, all there. 

Sent from your phone you lost the game.


----------



## John McClane (Jul 27, 2012)

Sent from my SGH-T959V using xda premium


----------



## 063_XOBX (Jul 27, 2012)

I just can't look at this without cracking up.


----------



## prototype7 (Jul 27, 2012)

Last two pics broken or tapatalk being retarded? Not showing in browser either.

Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## 063_XOBX (Jul 27, 2012)

prototype7 said:


> Last two pics broken or tapatalk being retarded? Not showing in browser either.
> 
> Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Mine is working fine. (unintentional rhyme) You probably can't view it correctly since it's a gif.


----------



## WiredPirate (Jul 27, 2012)

prototype7 said:


> Last two pics broken or tapatalk being retarded? Not showing in browser either.
> 
> Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Not working here either.


----------



## prototype7 (Jul 27, 2012)

063_XOBX said:


> Mine is working fine. (unintentional rhyme) You probably can't view it correctly since it's a gif.

Click to collapse











Getting nothing in the browser either.

Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2

Edit: Nope, nothing on the computer either. Weird.


----------



## 063_XOBX (Jul 27, 2012)

prototype7 said:


> Getting nothing in the browser either.
> 
> Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Android browser doesn't support gifs. Not my fault.


----------



## prototype7 (Jul 27, 2012)

063_XOBX said:


> Android browser doesn't support gifs. Not my fault.

Click to collapse



Firefox does.


----------



## 063_XOBX (Jul 27, 2012)

prototype7 said:


> Firefox does.

Click to collapse



I don't know what to say. It's working fine on my PC on chrome which is what I used to post it.


----------



## John McClane (Jul 27, 2012)

Edited. Now pic shows up. 

Sent from my SGH-T959V using xda premium


----------



## KnukLHead (Jul 27, 2012)

John McClane said:


>

Click to collapse



That's about all a glock is good for. Lol. :ducks: 

Sent from my SPH-D710 using xda premium


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jul 27, 2012)

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## boborone (Jul 27, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Sent from my coffee pot.

Click to collapse



Shopping for popsicles 

Sent from your phone you lost the game.


----------



## NotATreoFan (Jul 27, 2012)

vanessaem said:


> You mean, you're one of those people who trolls Wikipedia? Tsk tsk tsk. It's people like you who give serious Wikipedia editors a bad name.

Click to collapse



For a good Wikipedia editing story, read about "Weird Al" Yankovic and his song "You're Pitiful" vs. Atlantic Records.


----------



## prototype7 (Jul 27, 2012)

NotATreoFan said:


> For a good Wikipedia editing story, read about "Weird Al" Yankovic and his song "You're Pitiful" vs. Atlantic Records.

Click to collapse



Link for those too lazy to google random stuff? :silly:

Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## boborone (Jul 27, 2012)

NotATreoFan said:


> For a good Wikipedia editing story, read about "Weird Al" Yankovic and his song "You're Pitiful" vs. Atlantic Records.

Click to collapse



Do we need to do it within the next two minutes

Sent from your phone you lost the game.


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jul 27, 2012)

Stuttgart City Library, Germany.






Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## NotATreoFan (Jul 27, 2012)

prototype7 said:


> Link for those too lazy to google random stuff? :silly:
> 
> Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Atlantic_Records#.22You.27re_Pitiful.22_dispute



boborone said:


> Do we need to do it within the next two minutes
> 
> Sent from your phone you lost the game.

Click to collapse



Nope. True story.


----------



## 063_XOBX (Jul 27, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Stuttgart City Library, Germany.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I can't figure out whether to be mad at the Germans or envious of their infrastructure...


----------



## mrrick (Jul 27, 2012)

*signed


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jul 27, 2012)

063_XOBX said:


> I can't figure out whether to be mad at the Germans or envious of their infrastructure...

Click to collapse



I'm mad at Americans, for not even trying to keep up.

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## 063_XOBX (Jul 27, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> I'm mad at Americans, for not even trying to keep up.
> 
> Sent from my coffee pot.

Click to collapse



But we have this





Take that Krauts.


----------



## LoopDoGG79 (Jul 27, 2012)

063_XOBX said:


> But we have this
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



'Merica 

Sent from the pink Unicorn from the Darkside.


----------



## 063_XOBX (Jul 27, 2012)

LoopDoGG79 said:


> 'Merica
> 
> Sent from the pink Unicorn from the Darkside.

Click to collapse



Here in 'Merica we realize that you need a little more out of the cookie you're dunking in your genetically engineered and hormone fortified milk. That's why Oreo has a think tank of engineers working day and night to give you the most advanced cookie physics allows.


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jul 27, 2012)

063_XOBX said:


> Here in 'Merica we realize that you need a little more out of the cookie you're dunking in your genetically engineered and hormone fortified milk. That's why Oreo has a think tank of engineers working day and night to give you the most advanced cookie physics allows.

Click to collapse








Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## boborone (Jul 27, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Stuttgart City Library, Germany.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Europe and Asia have the coolest libraries. 

Sent from your phone you lost the game.


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jul 27, 2012)

boborone said:


> Europe and Asia have the coolest libraries.
> 
> Sent from your phone you lost the game.

Click to collapse



That place looks like the inside my PC 

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## boborone (Jul 27, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> That place looks like the inside my PC
> 
> Sent from my coffee pot.

Click to collapse



Hahaha so true

Sent from your phone you lost the game.


----------



## 063_XOBX (Jul 27, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> That place looks like the inside my PC
> 
> Sent from my coffee pot.

Click to collapse



It's like an apple store got turned into a library...only without all the smugness.


----------



## veeman (Jul 27, 2012)

boborone said:


> Europe and Asia have the coolest libraries.
> 
> Sent from your phone you lost the game.

Click to collapse



The Seattle Public Library is not bad.


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jul 27, 2012)

I love architecture pr0n.

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## NotATreoFan (Jul 27, 2012)

Free Library of Philadelphia:


----------



## jaszek (Jul 27, 2012)

boborone said:


> Europe and Asia have the coolest libraries.
> 
> Sent from your phone you lost the game.

Click to collapse



That because the people there actually use them.


----------



## boborone (Jul 27, 2012)

NotATreoFan said:


> Free Library of Philadelphia:

Click to collapse



Dude, my girl has so many pictures of that place and all the parks in Philly. That is one cool town you got there sir. 

Sent from your phone you lost the game.


----------



## jaszek (Jul 27, 2012)

Also NY Public Library. Now that I have a silent shutter on the 5D3 I can go and photograph it. Last time I was there I got *****ed at for being too loud in the quiet room.


----------



## 063_XOBX (Jul 27, 2012)

jaszek said:


> Also NY Public Library. Now that I have a silent shutter on the 5D3 I can go and photograph it. Last time I was there I got *****ed at for being too loud in the quiet room.

Click to collapse



Is it wrong that I got Ghostbusters flashbacks from that?


----------



## jaszek (Jul 27, 2012)

063_XOBX said:


> Is it wrong that I got Ghostbusters flashbacks from that?

Click to collapse



It's totally normal, and it's good that you did. I've been in that room. It looks awesome.


----------



## veeman (Jul 27, 2012)

jaszek said:


> Also NY Public Library. Now that I have a silent shutter on the 5D3 I can go and photograph it. Last time I was there I got *****ed at for being too loud in the quiet room.

Click to collapse



Should start making camera mufflers... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Edit: OMG, They exist!

http://www.soundblimp.com/canon.htm


----------



## jaszek (Jul 27, 2012)

veeman said:


> Should start making camera mufflers...

Click to collapse



The 5D markIII has a silent shutter option, and that sounds like turning a page of a book. And they make camera mufflers. lol


http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/760166-REG/Aqua_Tech_1039_SBC_7_Sound_Blimp_for.html


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jul 27, 2012)

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## veeman (Jul 27, 2012)

jaszek said:


> The 5D markIII has a silent shutter option, and that sounds like turning a page of a book. And they make camera mufflers. lol
> 
> 
> http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/760166-REG/Aqua_Tech_1039_SBC_7_Sound_Blimp_for.html

Click to collapse



Unfortunately I don't have 4 grand to spend on a camera. 
And see my edit. lol.


----------



## Clark Joseph Kent (Jul 27, 2012)

*Nurse Ratched's Place*

Quiet Please. There's An Eavesdropping Blogger in the Library


----------



## veeman (Jul 27, 2012)

Speaking of awesome buildings...


























I think that should be enough for now.


----------



## tallyforeman (Jul 27, 2012)

Race the truck!!!


----------



## 85gallon (Jul 27, 2012)

ch1naski said:


> Degrasse is French for badass.
> 
> Little known fact.

Click to collapse



It would have to be.  The work, or equivalent, of badass isn't in the french language.  LOL



boborone said:


> Buddy's dad's original real 32 Ford.
> 
> Sent from your phone you lost the game.

Click to collapse



WOW!!!  Porky's flashback.  "Going to go fly a KITE??"


----------



## boborone (Jul 27, 2012)

tallyforeman said:


> Race the truck!!!

Click to collapse



I may be the only one here who gets it. Show of hands for anyone else. 

Sent from your phone you lost the game.


----------



## 063_XOBX (Jul 27, 2012)

I can't even begin to imagine the story on that.


----------



## boborone (Jul 27, 2012)

tallyforeman said:


> Race the truck!!!

Click to collapse









FatHead on the ceiling. Had to lay on the floor to take the pic.

Sent from your phone you lost the game.


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jul 27, 2012)

So guys, I did some rearranging of my living room.  Hope you like.






Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## boborone (Jul 27, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> So guys, I did some rearranging of my living room.  Hope you like.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Just booked a plane for me and my friends




PARTY!!!

Sent from your phone you lost the game.


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jul 27, 2012)

boborone said:


> Just booked a plane for me and my friends
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I think you're gonna need a bigger plane

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## boborone (Jul 27, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> I think you're gonna need a bigger plane
> 
> Sent from my coffee pot.

Click to collapse



That's what he said






Sorta

Sent from your phone you lost the game.


----------



## MissionImprobable (Jul 27, 2012)

063_XOBX said:


> Here in 'Merica we realize that you need a little more out of the cookie you're dunking in your genetically engineered and hormone fortified milk. That's why Oreo has a think tank of engineers working day and night to give you the most advanced cookie physics allows.

Click to collapse



Just found out about the amount of pus that remains in milk as a result of the constant milking of cows and the bacteria formed from their bleeding and infections. I'm going to organic, naturally produced goodies only.


----------



## 063_XOBX (Jul 27, 2012)

boborone said:


> That's what he said
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



When he saw this


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jul 27, 2012)

boborone said:


> That's what he said
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



That's what the wink was for

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## boborone (Jul 27, 2012)

MissionImprobable said:


> Just found out about the amount of pus that remains in milk as a result of the constant milking of cows and the bacteria formed from their bleeding and infections. I'm going to organic, naturally produced goodies only.

Click to collapse



GTFO

I love milk. Drink a couple gallons a week. I did hear about the drought is going to make milk taste metallic. Not getting enough water, therefore not enough minerals for the cows. 

Sent from your phone you lost the game.


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jul 27, 2012)

And I work at a dairy.  So watch your step.

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jul 27, 2012)

Just to prove that its actually my living room.





Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## boborone (Jul 27, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Just to prove that its actually my living room.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Hahahahahahahaahhahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahhahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahhahahahahahaahhahahahahahahahaha:beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer:

Sent from your phone you lost the game.


----------



## MissionImprobable (Jul 27, 2012)

boborone said:


> GTFO
> 
> I love milk. Drink a couple gallons a week. I did hear about the drought is going to make milk taste metallic. Not getting enough water, therefore not enough minerals for the cows.
> 
> Sent from your phone you lost the game.

Click to collapse



I drink quite a bit myself. It was not news that I was thrilled about. I'm off to the real world.






If anyone out there gets this you're awesome. If you don't, you're probably up past your bedtime.


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jul 27, 2012)

The irony almost hurts.





Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## 063_XOBX (Jul 27, 2012)

I found it's owner


----------



## boborone (Jul 27, 2012)

MissionImprobable said:


> I drink quite a bit myself. It was not news that I was thrilled about. I'm off to the real world.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Grooving good times. 

And my daily intake consists of.

















I drink, yet you're the one in AA. :beer:


----------



## mrrick (Jul 27, 2012)

*signed


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jul 27, 2012)

The infamous "coffee pot". 


Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## WiredPirate (Jul 27, 2012)

tallyforeman said:


> Race the truck!!!

Click to collapse



What can black, yellow, red, & chrome do for you?



TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> So guys, I did some rearranging of my living room.  Hope you like.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



F*ck yes!! I have to go change my pants now.


----------



## mrrick (Jul 27, 2012)

*signed


----------



## 063_XOBX (Jul 27, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> The infamous "coffee pot".
> 
> 
> Sent from my coffee pot.

Click to collapse



Had to be done.


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jul 27, 2012)

063_XOBX said:


> Had to be done.

Click to collapse








Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## 063_XOBX (Jul 27, 2012)

mrrick said:


> *signed

Click to collapse



Once I found out they had two dongs I stopped being able to find them cute even when dry.


----------



## WiredPirate (Jul 27, 2012)

063_XOBX said:


> Once I found out they had two dongs I stopped being able to find them cute even when dry.

Click to collapse



Woah, didn't know this. Turns out all marsupials are bifurcated, and females have two of theirs also.

I dunno, thinking about the things I could do with two at once it sounds like a pretty sweet deal to me!


----------



## mrrick (Jul 27, 2012)

*signed


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jul 27, 2012)

m1l4droid said:


>

Click to collapse



So when does the movie start?





Must be a gif....I'm on mobile 





Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## 063_XOBX (Jul 27, 2012)




----------



## mrrick (Jul 27, 2012)

*signed


----------



## StormMcCloud (Jul 27, 2012)




----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jul 27, 2012)

And my favorite 







Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## WiredPirate (Jul 27, 2012)




----------



## mrrick (Jul 27, 2012)

*signed


----------



## boborone (Jul 27, 2012)




----------



## 063_XOBX (Jul 27, 2012)

boborone said:


>

Click to collapse



That cop is just making sure those student got enough vegetables in their diet. USA FTW!


----------



## boborone (Jul 27, 2012)




----------



## mrrick (Jul 27, 2012)

*signed


----------



## redneck_666 (Jul 27, 2012)

063_XOBX said:


> Had to be done.

Click to collapse




http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T2RPo2cVjd4

Coffee & Death couldn't be any better... still bummed about the concert being cancelled. 

Sent from my Pink Unicorn powered Note using xda premium


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jul 27, 2012)

redneck_666 said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T2RPo2cVjd4
> 
> Coffee & Death couldn't be any better... still bummed about the concert being cancelled.
> 
> Sent from my Pink Unicorn powered Note using xda premium

Click to collapse



Thanks for clearing that up...I had no clue what that meme was about.  Awesome song

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## KnukLHead (Jul 27, 2012)

Sent from my SPH-D710 using xda premium


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jul 27, 2012)

KnukLHead said:


> Sent from my SPH-D710 using xda premium

Click to collapse








Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jul 27, 2012)

So someone in the car audio thread recommended me a product.... but I have to ask...is amazon a wizard?  Or were they bought by IKEA?





Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## StormMcCloud (Jul 27, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> So someone in the car audio thread recommended me a product.... but I have to ask...is amazon a wizard?  Or were they bought by IKEA?
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I am fairly sure Amazon is a wizard. I ordered a new seat for my motorcycle from Amazon and was told it would take 4-6 days, it was at my house the next day. Amazon knows magikz!


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jul 27, 2012)

StormMcCloud said:


> I am fairly sure Amazon is a wizard. I ordered a new seat for my motorcycle from Amazon and was told it would take 4-6 days, it was at my house the next day. Amazon knows magikz!

Click to collapse



Bummed to learn that in September, I'll be paying 9.75% sales tax through amazon. So sad.  We had good times.

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## plegdroid (Jul 27, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Bummed to learn that in September, I'll be paying 9.75% sales tax through amazon. So sad.  We had good times.
> 
> Sent from my coffee pot.

Click to collapse



could be worse we get fleeced @ 17.5% vat 

sent via carrier pigeon.


----------



## KidCarter93 (Jul 27, 2012)

Sent from Sony Xperia S using XDA Premium
Join my threads here and here.

Check out this [GUIDE] How to be a New User (and not a noob)


----------



## domini99 (Jul 27, 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pzsFM7hUa9I&feature=youtube_gdata_player


Sent from my sending thing...


----------



## Archer (Jul 27, 2012)

domini99 said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pzsFM7hUa9I&feature=youtube_gdata_player
> 
> 
> Sent from my sending thing...

Click to collapse



This is *** Off-Topic Images Thread ***

You want *Consolidated YouTube Thread*


----------



## KidCarter93 (Jul 27, 2012)

Sent from Sony Xperia S using XDA Premium
Join my threads here and here.

Check out this [GUIDE] How to be a New User (and not a noob)


----------



## tallyforeman (Jul 27, 2012)




----------



## John McClane (Jul 27, 2012)

He's doing it Right!


----------



## plegdroid (Jul 27, 2012)

sent via carrier pigeon.


----------



## John McClane (Jul 27, 2012)

Cage-Flicks.  :silly:


----------



## veeman (Jul 27, 2012)

It's pool weather today!


----------



## John McClane (Jul 27, 2012)




----------



## plegdroid (Jul 27, 2012)

yam if I had a pool would be in it.. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




sent via carrier pigeon.


----------



## KidCarter93 (Jul 27, 2012)

Sent from Sony Xperia S using XDA Premium
Join my threads here and here.

Check out this [GUIDE] How to be a New User (and not a noob)


----------



## mrrick (Jul 27, 2012)

*signed


----------



## NotATreoFan (Jul 27, 2012)

I'll be in the pool tomorrow.



--------------------
Sent from my rooted Galaxy S III using Verizon's fast LTE network.


----------



## Archer (Jul 27, 2012)

NotATreoFan said:


> I'll be in the pool tomorrow.
> 
> View attachment 1225098
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Just standing in it, holding a sword in the air.  You're crazy man!


----------



## KidCarter93 (Jul 27, 2012)

Sent from Sony Xperia S using XDA Premium
Join my threads here and here.

Check out this [GUIDE] How to be a New User (and not a noob)


----------



## Dblfstr (Jul 27, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> Sent from Sony Xperia S using XDA Premium
> Join my threads here and here.
> 
> Check out this [GUIDE] How to be a New User (and not a noob)

Click to collapse



















Ok, three is enough


----------



## Clark Joseph Kent (Jul 27, 2012)

Sorry Gents, it is Pool Weather Everyday for Me! :laugh::laugh:



veeman said:


> It's pool weather today!

Click to collapse





plegdroid said:


> yam if I had a pool would be in it..sent via carrier pigeon.

Click to collapse





NotATreoFan said:


> I'll be in the pool tomorrow.
> --------------------
> Sent from my rooted Galaxy S III using Verizon's fast LTE network.

Click to collapse


----------



## 063_XOBX (Jul 27, 2012)

bigjoe2675 said:


> Sorry Gents, it is Pool Weather Everyday for Me! :laugh::laugh:

Click to collapse



Those are unusual screenshot dimensions, is that a Galaxy Note?


----------



## Clark Joseph Kent (Jul 27, 2012)

063_XOBX said:


> Those are unusual screenshot dimensions, is that a Galaxy Note?

Click to collapse



Yerp Sir, GNote  {ROM}{UCLF6}ICS Black ★ STAR IV The Silent But Deadly Edition :cyclops:


----------



## John McClane (Jul 27, 2012)




----------



## 063_XOBX (Jul 27, 2012)

bigjoe2675 said:


> Yerp Sir, GNote  {ROM}{UCLF6}ICS Black ★ STAR IV The Silent But Deadly Edition :cyclops:

Click to collapse



Is it really that "blocky"? It definitely has way different dimensions than any other Android device I've seen. Definitely not 16:9.


----------



## NotATreoFan (Jul 27, 2012)

063_XOBX said:


> Is it really that "blocky"? It definitely has way different dimensions than any other Android device I've seen. Definitely not 16:9.

Click to collapse



The Note looks really nice in person. It has the resolution of a tablet, just a slightly smaller screen.


----------



## 063_XOBX (Jul 27, 2012)

NotATreoFan said:


> The Note looks really nice in person. It has the resolution of a tablet, just a slightly smaller screen.

Click to collapse



I wasn't trying to say it didn't look nice, it just seems strange for an Android device to be so drastically different as far as screen dimensions. It seems like it would cause some app compatibility issues.


----------



## mrrick (Jul 27, 2012)

graves in London 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*signed


----------



## 063_XOBX (Jul 27, 2012)

mrrick said:


> graves in London
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Are there actually people buried there? It seems like the bodies would have to be practically laying on top of each other. Not to mention the tree roots running through them.


----------



## Clark Joseph Kent (Jul 27, 2012)

NotATreoFan said:


> The Note looks really nice in person. It has the resolution of a tablet, just a slightly smaller screen.

Click to collapse



++100  agree


----------



## John McClane (Jul 27, 2012)




----------



## WiredPirate (Jul 27, 2012)




----------



## NotATreoFan (Jul 27, 2012)

WiredPirate said:


>

Click to collapse



Repost!


----------



## John McClane (Jul 27, 2012)




----------



## 063_XOBX (Jul 27, 2012)

This post has convinced me to adopt as many baby hedgehogs as I can get my hands on. I just have to think of a name other than Sonic.


----------



## John McClane (Jul 27, 2012)

Fairy Tales!!!


----------



## WiredPirate (Jul 27, 2012)

NotATreoFan said:


> Repost!

Click to collapse


----------



## mrrick (Jul 27, 2012)

*signed


----------



## Archer (Jul 27, 2012)

NotATreoFan said:


> Repost!

Click to collapse



Repost :silly:


----------



## John McClane (Jul 27, 2012)




----------



## tallyforeman (Jul 27, 2012)

Pulled over by FHP in the turn lane right in front of my old shop. FAIL


----------



## Dblfstr (Jul 27, 2012)




----------



## tallyforeman (Jul 27, 2012)




----------



## Dblfstr (Jul 27, 2012)

063_XOBX said:


> This post has convinced me to adopt as many baby hedgehogs as I can get my hands on. I just have to think of a name other than Sonic.

Click to collapse


----------



## John McClane (Jul 27, 2012)




----------



## tallyforeman (Jul 27, 2012)

Rolled up to a stop light the other day and looked down. Parent of the year award right beside me.


----------



## mulletcutter (Jul 27, 2012)

bigjoe2675 said:


> Sorry Gents, it is Pool Weather Everyday for Me! :laugh::laugh:

Click to collapse



Been over 100 everyday here for like ever. Humidity is bad


----------



## John McClane (Jul 27, 2012)




----------



## WiredPirate (Jul 27, 2012)

HAHAHAHA!!


----------



## John McClane (Jul 27, 2012)




----------



## WiredPirate (Jul 27, 2012)

^THIS^ is where I want to be right now. Tomorrowland.
They are going to be live streaming for the next few days here if anyone is interested.




John McClane said:


>

Click to collapse



Have you seen the full 6 minute video of this? Dude does not give a damn, he slaps the **** out of them cobras and teases them and everything else. Supposedly he is "cleaning" the tank.


----------



## John McClane (Jul 27, 2012)




----------



## tranceph0rmer (Jul 27, 2012)

WiredPirate said:


> ^THIS^ is where I want to be right now. Tomorrowland.
> They are going to be live streaming for the next few days here if anyone is interested.
> 
> Ahhh tomorrowland.......
> I'm gonna feckin retire there

Click to collapse





Sent from my GT-P7500 using xda app-developers app


----------



## RomWiz (Jul 27, 2012)




----------



## boborone (Jul 27, 2012)

RomWiz said:


>

Click to collapse



I wish there was a way to see how many times a pic was posted in this thread.

If the funny pic came out when/before I was in high school, it probably been posted. Meaning if you were still ****tin your britches, it's probably been posted. 

I drink, yet you're the one in AA. :beer:


----------



## boborone (Jul 27, 2012)

OT new mods


----------



## WiredPirate (Jul 27, 2012)

boborone said:


> OT new mods

Click to collapse



Cant read it. My OCD wants you to "pin" some of those tabs.


----------



## conantroutman (Jul 27, 2012)

boborone said:


> OT new mods

Click to collapse



Fool you trippin?? 



WiredPirate said:


> Cant read it. My OCD wants you to "pin" some of those tabs.

Click to collapse



New thing learned for the day. 
Edit - I should right click on stuff more often.


----------



## boborone (Jul 27, 2012)

WiredPirate said:


> Cant read it. My OCD wants you to "pin" some of those tabs.

Click to collapse



says me and theskinnydrummer


----------



## WiredPirate (Jul 27, 2012)

Game of Thrones if you dont know..







conantroutman said:


> New thing learned for the day.
> Edit - I should right click on stuff more often.

Click to collapse



Yes it's very helpful!


----------



## boborone (Jul 27, 2012)




----------



## Dblfstr (Jul 27, 2012)

EDIT: WTF happened!


----------



## KidCarter93 (Jul 27, 2012)

Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda premium


----------



## Dblfstr (Jul 27, 2012)

boborone said:


>

Click to collapse



Mommy is the best snow shoveler in town!


----------



## NotATreoFan (Jul 27, 2012)

Dblfstr said:


> Mommy is the best snow shoveler in town!

Click to collapse



So that's what they're calling it now?


----------



## Dblfstr (Jul 27, 2012)

NotATreoFan said:


> So that's what they're calling it now?

Click to collapse



What else would you call shoveling snow?

She is saving for one of these:


----------



## boborone (Jul 27, 2012)

Add some meat to those legs and you have my perfect woman.






Not sure if it's already happened, but this was on my fb yesterday.






And you have to excuse the spelling. We have grown to accept it. Company is full of ahhhh ......... ummmm....... non native English speakers. Wow, it's hard being pc.


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jul 27, 2012)

boborone said:


>

Click to collapse








Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## prototype7 (Jul 27, 2012)

WiredPirate said:


> Cant read it. My OCD wants you to "pin" some of those tabs.

Click to collapse



I know one says boborone, no idea about the second. Too blurry. 

Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## prototype7 (Jul 27, 2012)

prototype7 said:


> I know one says boborone, no idea about the second. Too blurry.
> 
> Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Tapatalk keeps messing with me. Didn't see the next page...







boborone said:


> says me and theskinnydrummer

Click to collapse





Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## RomWiz (Jul 27, 2012)




----------



## roofrider (Jul 27, 2012)

---------- Post added at 12:34 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:32 AM ----------




TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Sent from my coffee pot.

Click to collapse



That face seems familiar...


----------



## boborone (Jul 27, 2012)

m1l4droid said:


> This happened to my friend's HD2... SOOO SAD.... :crying:

Click to collapse



Ouch. He did know that CM10 is still unstable right?


----------



## John McClane (Jul 27, 2012)




----------



## KidCarter93 (Jul 27, 2012)

Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda premium


----------



## tallyforeman (Jul 27, 2012)




----------



## prototype7 (Jul 27, 2012)

Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## John McClane (Jul 27, 2012)

Do I deserve Captions??


----------



## 063_XOBX (Jul 27, 2012)

John McClane said:


> Do I deserve Captions??

Click to collapse



I'll get to him later. There are sassy memes to create.


----------



## mrrick (Jul 27, 2012)

*signed


----------



## prototype7 (Jul 27, 2012)

Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Dblfstr (Jul 27, 2012)

---------- Post added at 02:39 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:37 PM ----------

Another one of my Boy. He is bada$$


----------



## John McClane (Jul 27, 2012)




----------



## prototype7 (Jul 27, 2012)

Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## tallyforeman (Jul 27, 2012)

This is how we roll!


----------



## Dblfstr (Jul 27, 2012)

prototype7 said:


> Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Hey look at my kid, and my baby deer.


----------



## boborone (Jul 27, 2012)

tallyforeman said:


> This is how we roll!

Click to collapse



Dude I got to hit up Your side of FL sometime


----------



## Dblfstr (Jul 27, 2012)




----------



## prototype7 (Jul 27, 2012)

Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## prototype7 (Jul 27, 2012)

*Mod edit:* Swearing - image removed.

Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Dblfstr (Jul 27, 2012)

prototype7 said:


> *Mod edit:* Swearing - image removed.
> 
> Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



That was fast. Although, the box of Starburst was my favorite one. F**king Everywhere!


----------



## tallyforeman (Jul 27, 2012)

boborone said:


> Dude I got to hit up Your side of FL sometime

Click to collapse



Yea man! Big bogg coming in October. Gonna be one helluva time. Here's our bounty hole winner:


----------



## plegdroid (Jul 27, 2012)

John McClane said:


> Do I deserve Captions??

Click to collapse








sent via carrier pigeon.


----------



## prototype7 (Jul 27, 2012)

Fixed.





Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## IRX120 (Jul 27, 2012)

Sent from my SGH-T679 using xda app-developers app


----------



## John McClane (Jul 27, 2012)




----------



## WiredPirate (Jul 27, 2012)




----------



## mrrick (Jul 27, 2012)

*signed


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jul 27, 2012)

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## Babydollll (Jul 27, 2012)

HTC One X running Viper ROM and Faux kernel....


----------



## 063_XOBX (Jul 27, 2012)

m1l4droid said:


> He was not on bath salts, only marijuana.

Click to collapse



And probably Shrooms. They don't show up on drug tests and marijuana doesn't explain his behavior.


----------



## mrrick (Jul 27, 2012)

*signed


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jul 27, 2012)

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## prototype7 (Jul 27, 2012)

Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## bdpyo (Jul 27, 2012)

"Moon over Manhattan" WTC





Aggressive advertising 





American powered Honda





Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I777 using xda app-developers app


----------



## mrrick (Jul 27, 2012)

*signed


----------



## xaccers (Jul 28, 2012)

plegdroid said:


> could be worse we get fleeced @ 17.5% vat
> 
> sent via carrier pigeon.

Click to collapse



*cough* 20% *cough*


----------



## jaszek (Jul 28, 2012)

THis is BS. I might unjailbreak my iPad, just so I can watch TV on my iPad :/


----------



## 063_XOBX (Jul 28, 2012)

jaszek said:


> THis is BS. I might unjailbreak my iPad, just so I can watch TV on my iPad :/

Click to collapse



There's an app called FakeTimeWarner on cydia. Use that.


----------



## WiredPirate (Jul 28, 2012)

m1l4droid said:


> He was not on bath salts, only marijuana.

Click to collapse





063_XOBX said:


> And probably Shrooms. They don't show up on drug tests and marijuana doesn't explain his behavior.

Click to collapse





m1l4droid said:


> Yeah marijuana is definitely not the cause. Shrooms like you say maybe, as I didn't know they don't show in drug tests.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus S with JellyBelly

Click to collapse



Nobody knows for sure if he was ON marijuana, only that marijuana was in his system. Marijuana can stay in your system up to 60 days. I know some of you are thinking "wait, it's 30 days", not true. As someone who has been on color code before I can ASSURE you, without a fraction of a doubt, it can stay in your system up to 60 days. I'm not talking about Indiana ditch weed. Even if he was high as a kite attached to a rocket it's rediculous to think that would be a factor.

As far as mushrooms, I've seen many people take shroom (hydroponic and field grown) many times and never saw them try to eat a person.

Don't forget we are not talking about a drug test, we are talking about a TOXICOLOGY REPORT. I bet those would show shrooms, but truthfully I don't know because I'm not a toxicologist.


----------



## 063_XOBX (Jul 28, 2012)

WiredPirate said:


> Nobody knows for sure if he was ON marijuana, only that marijuana was in his system. Marijuana can stay in your system up to 60 days. I know some of you are thinking "wait, it's 30 days", not true. As someone who has been on color code before I can ASSURE you, without a fraction of a doubt, it can stay in your system up to 60 days. I'm not talking about Indiana ditch weed. Even if he was high as a kite attached to a rocket it's rediculous to think that would be a factor.
> 
> As far as mushrooms, I've seen many people take shroom (hydroponic and field grown) many times and never saw them try to eat a person.
> 
> Don't forget we are not talking about a drug test, we are talking about a TOXICOLOGY REPORT. I bet those would show shrooms, but truthfully I don't know because I'm not a toxicologist.

Click to collapse



Psychedelics are pretty high risk for anyone without any experience with them. I've seen people convinced they couldn't breathe who held their breath until they were able to be convinced they could in fact breathe.

Also standard toxicology reports only test for cocaine, opiates, cannabis, amphetamines and PCP.


----------



## prototype7 (Jul 28, 2012)

Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## boborone (Jul 28, 2012)

Coolest bartender at the coolest bar eating English food watching the Olympics 

I drink, yet you're the one in AA. :beer:


----------



## WiredPirate (Jul 28, 2012)

063_XOBX said:


> Psychedelics are pretty high risk for anyone without any experience with them. I've seen people convinced they couldn't breathe who held their breath until they were able to be convinced they could in fact breathe.

Click to collapse



Agreed, they are high risk for inexperienced and given the the potency can even be high risk for the experienced. It is possible that he was tripping and decided to have him a cannibal sammich, but I think unlikely. 



> Also standard toxicology reports only test for cocaine, opiates, cannabis, amphetamines and PCP.

Click to collapse



I will take your word for it, like I say I really don't know. I kind of doubt this guy got the "standard" test though. Who knows.


----------



## boborone (Jul 28, 2012)

Hallucinogens are my DOC

I drink, yet you're the one in AA. :beer:


----------



## WiredPirate (Jul 28, 2012)

boborone said:


> Coolest bartender at the coolest bar eating English food watching the Olympics
> 
> I drink, yet you're the one in AA. :beer:

Click to collapse



Whoa! Is the bartender headless? He looks headless lol.
What kind of food is that? It looks like a delicious desert.


----------



## boborone (Jul 28, 2012)

WiredPirate said:


> Whoa! Is the bartender headless? He looks headless lol.
> What kind of food is that? It looks like a delicious desert.

Click to collapse








Scotch eggs. English pub has English food

I drink, yet you're the one in AA. :beer:


----------



## boborone (Jul 28, 2012)

So far three rounds on the house cause the owners friend got into it with me last Friday and I got kicked out. Awesome place. 

I drink, yet you're the one in AA. :beer:


----------



## jaszek (Jul 28, 2012)

063_XOBX said:


> There's an app called FakeTimeWarner on cydia. Use that.

Click to collapse



Thanks mate, it works


----------



## mrrick (Jul 28, 2012)

*signed


----------



## boborone (Jul 28, 2012)

England

Your ceremonies suck



I drink, yet you're the one in AA. :beer:


----------



## FernBch (Jul 28, 2012)

jaszek said:


> THis is BS. I might unjailbreak my iPad, just so I can watch TV on my iPad :/

Click to collapse



Android 1, iPhone a big fat goose egg


----------



## 063_XOBX (Jul 28, 2012)

boborone said:


> Hallucinogens are my DOC
> 
> I drink, yet you're the one in AA. :beer:

Click to collapse



Crazy exhausting though.


----------



## plegdroid (Jul 28, 2012)

xaccers said:


> *cough* 20% *cough*

Click to collapse



we've been had over again!  I should read the papers or watch the news more. 
edit, better I maybe not and live in ignorance and bliss O





sent via carrier pigeon.


----------



## plegdroid (Jul 28, 2012)

WiredPirate said:


> What kind of food is that? It looks like a delicious desert.

Click to collapse



 skinned kebab 

sent via carrier pigeon.


----------



## jaszek (Jul 28, 2012)

FernBch said:


> Android 1, iPhone a big fat goose egg

Click to collapse



I got it working now. I have live TV on my iPad next to the monitor. Also I can change channels with it. lol. I will troll my parents when they are watching TV.


----------



## plegdroid (Jul 28, 2012)

boborone said:


> England
> 
> Your ceremonies are just the best! dancing umpalumpas, and a sketch with mr bean. as you English say "smashing".
> 
> ...

Click to collapse




I've got to disagree with you there Bob.  It sucked!  






sent via carrier pigeon.


----------



## veeman (Jul 28, 2012)

boborone said:


> England
> 
> Your ceremonies suck
> 
> ...

Click to collapse




+1 

I only like the Mr.Bean part.


----------



## mrrick (Jul 28, 2012)

*signed


----------



## 85gallon (Jul 28, 2012)

Just hit the guide button on my DVR and got all excited!!!  

Then reality hit me!!


----------



## WiredPirate (Jul 28, 2012)

boborone said:


> England
> 
> Your ceremonies suck
> 
> I drink, yet you're the one in AA. :beer:

Click to collapse



Yes the do. It's just people walking and walking. 



mrrick said:


> *signed

Click to collapse



I need this!


----------



## mrrick (Jul 28, 2012)

*signed


----------



## StormMcCloud (Jul 28, 2012)

mrrick said:


> *signed

Click to collapse



No thanks, I would wind up shooting it.


----------



## Babydollll (Jul 28, 2012)

StormMcCloud said:


> No thanks, I would wind up shooting it.

Click to collapse







I have the "Tocky". It jumps off the dresser and rolls around until you shut it off....it's the only thing that wakes Sparky up....




Throwing bricks since 2008.....and proud of it.


----------



## pantmunu (Jul 28, 2012)

Sent from my One X using xda premium


----------



## pantmunu (Jul 28, 2012)

Sent from my One X using xda premium


----------



## StormMcCloud (Jul 28, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> I have the "Tocky". It jumps off the dresser and rolls around until you shut it off....it's the only thing that wakes Sparky up....
> Throwing bricks since 2008.....and proud of it.

Click to collapse



lol just unhook the speaker from a normal alarm clock and hook it up to a train horn, problem solved.


----------



## Soap (Jul 28, 2012)

pantmunu said:


> Sent from my One X using xda premium

Click to collapse













This is my signature.


----------



## Clark Joseph Kent (Jul 28, 2012)

Edited for the weak....


----------



## Babydollll (Jul 28, 2012)

StormMcCloud said:


> lol just unhook the speaker from a normal alarm clock and hook it up to a train horn, problem solved.

Click to collapse



Nah.....watching Sparky chase that thing around is hilarious... Seriously. 

Throwing bricks since 2008.....and proud of it.


----------



## FernBch (Jul 28, 2012)

mrrick said:


> *signed

Click to collapse





WiredPirate said:


> Yes the do. It's just people walking and walking.
> 
> 
> 
> I need this!

Click to collapse



I'd smash it.


----------



## StormMcCloud (Jul 28, 2012)




----------



## pantmunu (Jul 28, 2012)

Me too .. but look at the friggin price. 

Sent from my One X using xda premium


----------



## ch1naski (Jul 28, 2012)

pantmunu said:


> Sent from my One X using xda premium

Click to collapse



Dan Armstrong bass. Nice

Blue Devil Pop Tart.


----------



## boborone (Jul 28, 2012)

Denton ****ing metal mother ****ers








Big dude in the back is who kicked me out last week and gave me 3 free rounds this afternoon. I ****ing love this ****! Bang your goddamn heads. 

I drink, yet you're the one in AA. :beer:


----------



## 85gallon (Jul 28, 2012)

85gallon said:


> Just hit the guide button on my DVR and got all excited!!!
> 
> Then reality hit me!!

Click to collapse


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jul 28, 2012)

85gallon said:


>

Click to collapse



Dude, why didn't I think of that?????? Hahahahahaha!  

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jul 28, 2012)

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## ch1naski (Jul 28, 2012)

85gallon said:


> Just hit the guide button on my DVR and got all excited!!!
> 
> Then reality hit me!!

Click to collapse



I thought I was the only one who noticed that.  I have that "movie", actually.

Blue Devil Pop Tart.


----------



## StormMcCloud (Jul 28, 2012)

I think I would throw Molotov cocktails at my car if this happened...


----------



## prototype7 (Jul 28, 2012)

StormMcCloud said:


> I think I would throw Molotov cocktails at my car if this happened.

Click to collapse



No argument here. Normally I don't mind spiders,  but holy ****. 

Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## KnukLHead (Jul 28, 2012)

Sent from my SPH-D710 using xda premium


----------



## StormMcCloud (Jul 28, 2012)

m1l4droid said:


> I think a flamethrower would be better.

Click to collapse



Hahaha I hope Skinny and CTM see that. They both LOVE spiders.


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jul 28, 2012)

StormMcCloud said:


> Hahaha I hope Skinny and CTM see that. They both LOVE spiders.

Click to collapse



Kill them all!  Wait, but I have 2 of them tattooed on me.  Don't kill me. 

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## StormMcCloud (Jul 28, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Kill them all!  Wait, but I have 2 of them tattooed on me.  Don't kill me.
> 
> Sent from my coffee pot.

Click to collapse



DO BOTH!!! :silly:


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jul 28, 2012)

StormMcCloud said:


> DO BOTH!!! :silly:

Click to collapse



Harsh bro.  Harsh.



Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## torikorocks (Jul 28, 2012)

m1l4droid said:


> I think a flamethrower would be better.

Click to collapse



Napalm, lots and lots of napalm!

Sent from my DROID RAZR using xda premium


----------



## StormMcCloud (Jul 28, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Harsh bro.  Harsh.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my coffee pot.

Click to collapse



Hahaha!!






---------- Post added at 02:31 AM ---------- Previous post was at 02:12 AM ----------


----------



## K.A. (Jul 28, 2012)




----------



## RomWiz (Jul 28, 2012)




----------



## RomWiz (Jul 28, 2012)




----------



## StormMcCloud (Jul 28, 2012)




----------



## mrrick (Jul 28, 2012)

*signed


----------



## Babydollll (Jul 28, 2012)

Throwing bricks since 2008.....and proud of it.


----------



## RomWiz (Jul 28, 2012)




----------



## mrrick (Jul 28, 2012)

*signed


----------



## KidCarter93 (Jul 28, 2012)

Sent from Sony Xperia S using XDA Premium
Join my threads here and here.

Check out this [GUIDE] How to be a New User (and not a noob)


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jul 28, 2012)

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## ch1naski (Jul 28, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Sent from my coffee pot.

Click to collapse



They remove Denver Broncos tattoos?

Blue Devil Pop Tart.


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jul 28, 2012)

ch1naski said:


> They remove Denver Broncos tattoos?
> 
> Blue Devil Pop Tart.

Click to collapse



They should.

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## 063_XOBX (Jul 28, 2012)




----------



## plegdroid (Jul 28, 2012)

sent via carrier pigeon.


----------



## LordManhattan (Jul 28, 2012)




----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jul 28, 2012)

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## LordManhattan (Jul 28, 2012)

---------- Post added at 07:15 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:11 PM ----------


----------



## 063_XOBX (Jul 28, 2012)

LordManhattan said:


> ---------- Post added at 07:15 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:11 PM ----------

Click to collapse



I kept waiting for something to happen to the car and I was not disappointed.


----------



## iok1 (Jul 28, 2012)

Found this guy in one of my photos..... Is he worth some captions? 






I call him "sudden realisation cheating husband"

Sent from my Sensational phone


----------



## MissionImprobable (Jul 28, 2012)




----------



## 063_XOBX (Jul 28, 2012)

Done.

He is the least interesting man in the world.


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jul 28, 2012)

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## iok1 (Jul 28, 2012)

063_XOBX said:


> Done.
> 
> He is the least interesting man in the world.

Click to collapse



Like this? 






Sent from my Sensational phone


----------



## mrrick (Jul 28, 2012)

*signed


----------



## Clark Joseph Kent (Jul 28, 2012)




----------



## KidCarter93 (Jul 28, 2012)

I figure you lot could do some good with this one, so here's the original - 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Sent from Sony Xperia S using XDA Premium
Join my threads here and here.

Check out this [GUIDE] How to be a New User (and not a noob)


----------



## Clark Joseph Kent (Jul 28, 2012)




----------



## Babydollll (Jul 28, 2012)

Sent from my HTC_Amaze_4G using xda premium


----------



## iok1 (Jul 28, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> I figure you lot could do some good with this one, so here's the original -
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse








Sent from my Sensational phone


----------



## MissionImprobable (Jul 28, 2012)




----------



## KidCarter93 (Jul 28, 2012)

Sent from Sony Xperia S using XDA Premium
Join my threads here and here.

Check out this [GUIDE] How to be a New User (and not a noob)


----------



## mrrick (Jul 29, 2012)

*signed


----------



## ch1naski (Jul 29, 2012)

plegdroid said:


> View attachment 1227634
> 
> sent via carrier pigeon.

Click to collapse



Jodrell Bank? I love radio astronomy..

Blue Devil Pop Tart.


----------



## KidCarter93 (Jul 29, 2012)

mrrick said:


> *signed

Click to collapse



That's just brilliant :beer:

Sent from Sony Xperia S using XDA Premium
Join my threads here and here.

Check out this [GUIDE] How to be a New User (and not a noob)


----------



## iok1 (Jul 29, 2012)

Sent from my Sensational phone


----------



## NotATreoFan (Jul 29, 2012)

iok1 said:


> Sent from my Sensational phone

Click to collapse



I see what you did there.


----------



## SpaceCaker (Jul 29, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> I figure you lot could do some good with this one, so here's the original -
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Youre wrong it isnt a iphone !!! Its galaxy ace  

Its android  

Its white galaxy ace gt-s5830 

Check it closer speaker grill + flash under camera instead of next to it 

Sent from my GT-S5830 using xda premium


----------



## mrrick (Jul 29, 2012)

*signed


----------



## KidCarter93 (Jul 29, 2012)

CoolCatGetHome said:


> Youre wrong it isnt a iphone !!! Its galaxy ace
> 
> Its android
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Picture fail on my part D:
I just seen it at a quick glimpse and made meme based on that. I should've checked properly I guess 
Could still make funny pics from it though: D

Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda premium


----------



## 063_XOBX (Jul 29, 2012)

mrrick said:


> *signed

Click to collapse



Too much win to fit in 140 chars.


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jul 29, 2012)

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## mrrick (Jul 29, 2012)

*signed


----------



## prototype7 (Jul 29, 2012)




----------



## Clark Joseph Kent (Jul 29, 2012)

mrrick said:


> [IM
> *signed

Click to collapse



My son and I just LOL ROTF as I read it to him.......great stuff!!!

so is there a follow up, dog or kid live? :laugh:


----------



## mrrick (Jul 29, 2012)

bigjoe2675 said:


> My son and I just LOL ROTF as I read it to him.......great stuff!!!
> 
> so is there a follow up, dog or kid live? :laugh:

Click to collapse



Yeah, had me giggling for a minute too.. 







*signed


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jul 29, 2012)

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## PeartFan40 (Jul 29, 2012)

I'll just leave this here...



~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

"If you choose not to decide, you still have made a choice"

Sent from my HTC One X, using XDA Premium.


----------



## LoopDoGG79 (Jul 29, 2012)

Looks like they like what they see 





Sent from the pink Unicorn from the Darkside.


----------



## mrrick (Jul 29, 2012)

Anybody? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*signed


----------



## genericmessage (Jul 29, 2012)

mrrick said:


> Anybody?
> 
> *signed

Click to collapse




Hated it when mold grew in mine
Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## 063_XOBX (Jul 29, 2012)

mrrick said:


> Anybody?
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Way harder than they look. Until I figured out you could use the water like a jet and tilt it.


----------



## ArmorD (Jul 29, 2012)




----------



## Clark Joseph Kent (Jul 29, 2012)

*Who remembers these....*


----------



## mrrick (Jul 29, 2012)

bigjoe2675 said:


>

Click to collapse








*signed


----------



## Clark Joseph Kent (Jul 29, 2012)

mrrick said:


> [
> *signed

Click to collapse



so true...so true...you got it...

























​


----------



## StormMcCloud (Jul 29, 2012)

bigjoe2675 said:


> so true...so true...you got it...
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Hahaha if we're going oldskool how about this...


----------



## Clark Joseph Kent (Jul 29, 2012)

StormMcCloud said:


> Hahaha if we're going oldskool how about this...

Click to collapse



how far back do ya wanna go?!?!  LOL


----------



## StormMcCloud (Jul 29, 2012)

bigjoe2675 said:


> how far back do ya wanna go?!?!  LOL

Click to collapse



lol microfossils from 3.4 billion years ago.


----------



## Clark Joseph Kent (Jul 29, 2012)

StormMcCloud said:


> lol microfossils from 3.4 billion years ago.

Click to collapse




earth as being made by the Creator .....LOL


----------



## StormMcCloud (Jul 29, 2012)

bigjoe2675 said:


> earth as being made by the Creator .....LOL

Click to collapse



Before that.


----------



## Clark Joseph Kent (Jul 29, 2012)

StormMcCloud said:


> Before that.

Click to collapse



LMAO...you win....LMAO....was waiting for that....LOL


----------



## StormMcCloud (Jul 29, 2012)

bigjoe2675 said:


> LMAO...you win....LMAO....was waiting for that....LOL

Click to collapse


----------



## MissionImprobable (Jul 29, 2012)

Noobs not realizing we came into being when the gelatinous shapes in the otherverse got down to business.


----------



## prototype7 (Jul 29, 2012)




----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jul 29, 2012)

Amazon the wizard.







Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## prototype7 (Jul 29, 2012)




----------



## StormMcCloud (Jul 29, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Amazon the wizard.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Hahaha now you are just reposting on porpoise.


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jul 29, 2012)

StormMcCloud said:


> Hahaha now you are just reposting on porpoise.

Click to collapse








Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## StormMcCloud (Jul 29, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Sent from my coffee pot.

Click to collapse








---------- Post added at 03:11 AM ---------- Previous post was at 02:36 AM ----------


----------



## tranceph0rmer (Jul 29, 2012)

This is where I meant to post this... 





First come smiles. Then come lies. Last is gunfire.


----------



## ch1naski (Jul 29, 2012)

That is actually my cat. 
Blue Devil Pop Tart.


----------



## Moe Kaddas (Jul 29, 2012)

*Hope This One Is Funny*

I like the last bubble talk.


----------



## Soap (Jul 29, 2012)

This is my signature.


----------



## KidCarter93 (Jul 29, 2012)

Sent from Sony Xperia S using XDA Premium
Join my threads here and here.

Check out this [GUIDE] How to be a New User (and not a noob)


----------



## StormMcCloud (Jul 29, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> Sent from Sony Xperia S using XDA Premium
> Join my threads here and here.
> 
> Check out this [GUIDE] How to be a New User (and not a noob)

Click to collapse


----------



## KidCarter93 (Jul 29, 2012)

StormMcCloud said:


>

Click to collapse








Sent from Sony Xperia S using XDA Premium
Join my threads here and here.

Check out this [GUIDE] How to be a New User (and not a noob)


----------



## husam666 (Jul 29, 2012)

This just happened to me







mfw


----------



## mrrick (Jul 29, 2012)

*signed


----------



## mrrick (Jul 29, 2012)

Driving back to Pa from Fl this morning, me and my 4yr old daughter.. 13ish hrs.. Pray for me
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*signed


----------



## Clark Joseph Kent (Jul 29, 2012)

mrrick said:


> Driving back to Pa from Fl this morning, me and my 4yr old daughter.. 13ish hrs.. Pray for me
> *signed

Click to collapse



LOL, been there, do a head count before leaving any gas stations, rest stops....so on, just saying...

Good Luck, God Speed....Safe Trip...


----------



## KidCarter93 (Jul 29, 2012)

bigjoe2675 said:


> LOL, been there, do a head count before leaving any gas stations, rest stops....so on, just saying...
> 
> Good Luck, God Speed....Safe Trip...

Click to collapse







Sent from Sony Xperia S using XDA Premium
Join my threads here and here.

Check out this [GUIDE] How to be a New User (and not a noob)


----------



## plegdroid (Jul 29, 2012)

mrrick said:


> Driving back to Pa from Fl this morning, me and my 4yr old daughter.. 13ish hrs.. Pray for me
> 
> *signed

Click to collapse











sent via carrier pigeon.


----------



## StormMcCloud (Jul 29, 2012)

Yay I seem to have insomnia today...awesome... time to post random stuff.


----------



## RomWiz (Jul 29, 2012)




----------



## KnukLHead (Jul 29, 2012)

Sent from my SPH-D710 using xda premium


----------



## mrrick (Jul 29, 2012)

*signed


----------



## visavon (Jul 29, 2012)

Saw this in way home in Manchester of all places




Looks abandoned to me got to have this look great in garden 
Sent from my HTC Wildfire S A510e using xda app-developers app


----------



## StormMcCloud (Jul 29, 2012)

visavon said:


> Saw this in way home in Manchester of all places
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Holy f'ing Tardis!

Posted by mah spudtacular potato.


----------



## drnecropolis (Jul 29, 2012)

Sent from the set of Uniporn does Android


----------



## MissionImprobable (Jul 29, 2012)

Some great porn I came across:


----------



## KidCarter93 (Jul 29, 2012)

Sent from Sony Xperia S using XDA Premium
Join my threads here and here.

Check out this [GUIDE] How to be a New User (and not a noob)


----------



## ross231 (Jul 29, 2012)

---------- Post added at 08:22 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:22 PM ----------


----------



## coolsandie (Jul 29, 2012)

Good 'ol days. NFS2


----------



## 063_XOBX (Jul 29, 2012)

coolsandie said:


> Good 'ol days. NFS2

Click to collapse



It's funny looking back at old games and just being like "That did not age well".


----------



## ross231 (Jul 29, 2012)

---------- Post added at 08:30 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:28 PM ----------








One of the greatest speakers of our time.

I damn near cried.


----------



## 063_XOBX (Jul 29, 2012)




----------



## ross231 (Jul 29, 2012)




----------



## KidCarter93 (Jul 29, 2012)

Sent from Sony Xperia S using XDA Premium
Join my threads here and here.

Check out this [GUIDE] How to be a New User (and not a noob)


----------



## Babydollll (Jul 29, 2012)

HTC One X running Viper ROM and Faux kernel....


----------



## Babydollll (Jul 29, 2012)

Your argument is invalid.
This is a PillowDog.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




HTC One X running Viper ROM and Faux kernel....


----------



## KidCarter93 (Jul 29, 2012)

Sent from Sony Xperia S using XDA Premium
Join my threads here and here.

Check out this [GUIDE] How to be a New User (and not a noob)


----------



## tazman171 (Jul 29, 2012)

visavon said:


> Saw this in way home in Manchester of all places
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Dr. Who has a nice garden, small footprint though. :silly:


----------



## plegdroid (Jul 29, 2012)

MissionImprobable said:


> Some great porn I came across:

Click to collapse



makes a nice wall 






sent via carrier pigeon.


----------



## tazman171 (Jul 29, 2012)

Love what you wear!


----------



## LordManhattan (Jul 30, 2012)




----------



## mrrick (Jul 30, 2012)

*signed


----------



## KidCarter93 (Jul 30, 2012)

Sent from Sony Xperia S using XDA Premium
Join my threads here and here.

Check out this [GUIDE] How to be a New User (and not a noob)


----------



## KennyJoe69 (Jul 30, 2012)

mrrick said:


> Driving back to Pa from Fl this morning, me and my 4yr old daughter.. 13ish hrs.. Pray for me
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Are we there yet?

Sent from my ADR6400L using xda app-developers app


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jul 30, 2012)

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## FernBch (Jul 30, 2012)

KennyJoe69 said:


> Are we there yet?
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse






You're doing it wrong............

Kids "Are we there yet?"

Dad "Almost"

Kids "How much longer?"

Dad "We"ll be there soon"

Kids "Are we there yet?"

Dad "Alomst"

Kids "When will we be home?"

Dad "Soon"

And so on, and so on............


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Jul 30, 2012)

In before the lock


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jul 30, 2012)

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## mrrick (Jul 30, 2012)

KennyJoe69 said:


> Are we there yet?
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse








*signed


----------



## boborone (Jul 30, 2012)

Take that as a no......


mrrick said:


> *signed

Click to collapse


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jul 30, 2012)

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## artism foundry (Jul 30, 2012)

*The Sam Jackson pic...*

The Sam Jackson pic post just got me!!! so Fun!


----------



## 85gallon (Jul 30, 2012)

ross231 said:


> [/COLOR]
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jul 30, 2012)

You don't say?????

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## MissionImprobable (Jul 30, 2012)

LordManhattan said:


>

Click to collapse



Why you actin' like money's an object? Ballin' outta control over here.

---------- Post added at 12:07 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:04 AM ----------




TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> You don't say?????
> 
> Sent from my coffee pot.

Click to collapse


----------



## KnukLHead (Jul 30, 2012)

85gallon said:


>

Click to collapse



Muhammad Ali Jihad 

Sent from my SPH-D710 using xda premium


----------



## roofrider (Jul 30, 2012)




----------



## Babydollll (Jul 30, 2012)

Sent from my HTC_Amaze_4G using xda premium


----------



## roofrider (Jul 30, 2012)




----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jul 30, 2012)

Finally, an answer.






Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## prototype7 (Jul 30, 2012)




----------



## roofrider (Jul 30, 2012)

kats!





---------- Post added at 10:13 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:12 AM ----------







---------- Post added at 10:16 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:13 AM ----------

LOL


----------



## boborone (Jul 30, 2012)

prototype7 said:


>

Click to collapse



Why.......



Just why

I drink, yet you're the one in AA. :beer:


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jul 30, 2012)

boborone said:


> Why.......
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



For the same reason I mix jello flavors to the point that the resulting jello is black.  Just to say that its possible.

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## Avilove.Cullen (Jul 30, 2012)

85gallon said:


>

Click to collapse



Is this Osama bin laden? 

Edward Cullen


----------



## Babydollll (Jul 30, 2012)

Sent from my HTC_Amaze_4G using xda premium


----------



## drnecropolis (Jul 30, 2012)

Sent from my SGH-I997 using xda premium


----------



## MissionImprobable (Jul 30, 2012)

---------- Post added at 01:48 AM ---------- Previous post was at 01:45 AM ----------


----------



## trell959 (Jul 30, 2012)

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## MissionImprobable (Jul 30, 2012)

trell959 said:


> Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Erebody knows they ain't nothin' ta **** with.


----------



## drnecropolis (Jul 30, 2012)

trell959 said:


> Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse








Sent from the set of Uniporn does Android


----------



## MissionImprobable (Jul 30, 2012)

Some funny before I rest:


















Goodnight all.


----------



## StormMcCloud (Jul 30, 2012)




----------



## tallyforeman (Jul 30, 2012)

prototype7 said:


>

Click to collapse



Those little mini-trucks are awesome! We used to have/sell them at my old shop.






Here's a 435HP mini truck  (Sorry for the poor image quality. That was from probably one of the first HTC's that came over on the Mayflower, maybe .005mp)


----------



## Aust S5 (Jul 30, 2012)

She's back 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## mrrick (Jul 30, 2012)

*signed


----------



## tallyforeman (Jul 30, 2012)

This was the RRI (Red Roof Inn). It was my buddy's truck. Used it to pull my truck when we went on trips. Great all around sharp-lookin' truck.







One foggy morning, my buddy missed a curve runnin' about 30mph. The RRI is no more. He made it out ok.


----------



## StormMcCloud (Jul 30, 2012)

---------- Post added at 11:07 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:52 AM ----------


----------



## M_T_M (Jul 30, 2012)

Gentlemen...just removed two pics in particular that have no reason to be posted here. This thread goes from meme happy, amazing scenarios to dark crap that only makes sense to the poster.
Let's stay with the pics that: a) won't offend the senses b) have *no* nudity.

Cheers,

FTFM


----------



## plegdroid (Jul 30, 2012)

sent via carrier pigeon.


----------



## NotATreoFan (Jul 30, 2012)

M_T_M said:


> Gentlemen...just removed two pics in particular that have no reason to be posted here. This thread goes from meme happy, amazing scenarios to dark crap that only makes sens to the poster.
> Let's stay with the pics that: a) won't offend the senses b) have nudity.
> 
> Cheers,

Click to collapse



If only I had read your post before looking at what you deleted. Excuse me while I go puke.


----------



## plegdroid (Jul 30, 2012)

sent via carrier pigeon.


----------



## orb3000 (Jul 30, 2012)




----------



## plegdroid (Jul 30, 2012)

sent via carrier pigeon.


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jul 30, 2012)

StormMcCloud said:


> Before that.

Click to collapse



Futurama Fry* Not sure if image won't load on tapatalk or it is just plain black image.

Sent from a Bacon Flavored Jelly Belly


----------



## LordManhattan (Jul 30, 2012)




----------



## xlm13x (Jul 30, 2012)

| Galaxy R | CM7 Nightlie 18 July | XWLA4 |

This was sent from Tapatalk 2.


----------



## mrrick (Jul 30, 2012)

*signed


----------



## plegdroid (Jul 30, 2012)

sent via carrier pigeon.


----------



## tallyforeman (Jul 30, 2012)

M_T_M said:


> Gentlemen...just removed two pics in particular that have no reason to be posted here. This thread goes from meme happy, amazing scenarios to dark crap that only makes sense to the poster.
> Let's stay with the pics that: a) won't offend the senses b) *do not* have nudity.
> 
> Cheers,

Click to collapse



Fixed it for you :good:


----------



## KidCarter93 (Jul 30, 2012)

Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda premium


----------



## 063_XOBX (Jul 30, 2012)

Totally a real place.


----------



## plegdroid (Jul 30, 2012)

sent via carrier pigeon.


----------



## WiredPirate (Jul 30, 2012)

tallyforeman said:


> Fixed it for you :good:

Click to collapse



That is the same thing I was thinking.


----------



## mrrick (Jul 30, 2012)

*signed


----------



## veeman (Jul 30, 2012)

M_T_M said:


> Gentlemen...just removed two pics in particular that have no reason to be posted here. This thread goes from meme happy, amazing scenarios to dark crap that only makes sense to the poster.
> Let's stay with the pics that: a) won't offend the senses b) have *no* nudity.
> 
> Cheers,

Click to collapse



So can I post some nudity since you say it's OK?


----------



## M_T_M (Jul 30, 2012)

veeman said:


> So can I post some nudity since you say it's OK?

Click to collapse



Convenient typo was not convenient!! FIXED


----------



## plegdroid (Jul 30, 2012)

M_T_M said:


> Convenient typo was not convenient!! FIXED

Click to collapse





sent via carrier pigeon.


----------



## KnukLHead (Jul 30, 2012)

063_XOBX said:


> Totally a real place.

Click to collapse



WHAT WHAT

Sent from my SPH-D710 using xda premium


----------



## genericmessage (Jul 30, 2012)

CHECK!


----------



## WiredPirate (Jul 30, 2012)

mrrick said:


> *signed

Click to collapse


----------



## Dblfstr (Jul 30, 2012)




----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jul 30, 2012)

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## iok1 (Jul 30, 2012)

m1l4droid said:


> Wtf?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus S with JellyBelly

Click to collapse



F**k yeah im in an image in the image thread! 





Now I'm gonna cry in a corner for a while.

Sent from my Sensational phone


----------



## KidCarter93 (Jul 30, 2012)

Sent from Sony Xperia S using XDA Premium
Join my threads here and here.

Check out this [GUIDE] How to be a New User (and not a noob)


----------



## BHurst (Jul 30, 2012)

What a name.....


----------



## WiredPirate (Jul 30, 2012)




----------



## plegdroid (Jul 30, 2012)

m1l4droid said:


> Wtf?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus S with JellyBelly

Click to collapse



this why me use older version 





sent via carrier pigeon.


----------



## drnecropolis (Jul 30, 2012)

Sent from the set of Uniporn does Android


----------



## plegdroid (Jul 30, 2012)

m1l4droid said:


> New version sucks. Doesn't show any pictures either. Should've never gotten it.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus S with JellyBelly

Click to collapse



sorted that for you 





sent via carrier pigeon.


----------



## mrrick (Jul 30, 2012)

*signed


----------



## KidCarter93 (Jul 30, 2012)

Sent from my Sony Xperia S using Tapatalk 2 because XDA Premium is being a ***** with loading up photos


----------



## LordManhattan (Jul 30, 2012)




----------



## StormMcCloud (Jul 30, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> Futurama Fry* Not sure if image won't load on tapatalk or it is just plain black image.
> 
> Sent from a Bacon Flavored Jelly Belly

Click to collapse



Hahaha it's just a plain black image. It only makes sense if you follow the images prior to it.


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jul 30, 2012)

StormMcCloud said:


> Hahaha it's just a plain black image. It only makes sense if you follow the images prior to it.

Click to collapse



I did follow and I knew it was 

I just posted that for fun :laugh:


----------



## mrrick (Jul 30, 2012)

*signed


----------



## Dblfstr (Jul 30, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> Sent from my Sony Xperia S using Tapatalk 2 because XDA Premium is being a ***** with loading up photos

Click to collapse


----------



## KidCarter93 (Jul 30, 2012)

Dblfstr said:


>

Click to collapse







Sent from my Sony Xperia S using Tapatalk 2 because XDA Premium is being a ***** with loading up photos


----------



## mrrick (Jul 30, 2012)

*signed


----------



## Dblfstr (Jul 30, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> Sent from my Sony Xperia S using Tapatalk 2 because XDA Premium is being a ***** with loading up photos

Click to collapse


----------



## LordManhattan (Jul 30, 2012)




----------



## iok1 (Jul 30, 2012)

plegdroid said:


> this why me use older version
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Sorry, but my quote fits perfectly in that image


----------



## mrrick (Jul 30, 2012)

*signed


----------



## KidCarter93 (Jul 30, 2012)

Dblfstr said:


>

Click to collapse







Sent from my Sony Xperia S using Tapatalk 2 because XDA Premium is being a ***** with loading up photos


----------



## Dblfstr (Jul 30, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> Sent from my Sony Xperia S using Tapatalk 2 because XDA Premium is being a ***** with loading up photos

Click to collapse


----------



## KidCarter93 (Jul 30, 2012)

Dblfstr said:


>

Click to collapse







Sent from my Sony Xperia S using Tapatalk 2 because XDA Premium is being a ***** with loading up photos


----------



## tallyforeman (Jul 30, 2012)




----------



## Dblfstr (Jul 30, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> Sent from my Sony Xperia S using Tapatalk 2 because XDA Premium is being a ***** with loading up photos

Click to collapse


----------



## WiredPirate (Jul 30, 2012)




----------



## KidCarter93 (Jul 30, 2012)

Dblfstr said:


>

Click to collapse







Sent from my Sony Xperia S using Tapatalk 2 because XDA Premium is being a ***** with loading up photos


----------



## Dblfstr (Jul 30, 2012)




----------



## Babydollll (Jul 30, 2012)

Sent from my HTC_Amaze_4G using xda premium


----------



## Dblfstr (Jul 30, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> Sent from my Sony Xperia S using Tapatalk 2 because XDA Premium is being a ***** with loading up photos

Click to collapse









EDIT:  Limited to 8 thanks per day.


----------



## KidCarter93 (Jul 30, 2012)

Dblfstr said:


> EDIT:  Limited to 8 thanks per day.

Click to collapse










Sent from my Sony Xperia S using Tapatalk 2 because XDA Premium is being a ***** with loading up photos


----------



## 063_XOBX (Jul 30, 2012)




----------



## BeerChameleon (Jul 30, 2012)

063_XOBX said:


>

Click to collapse


----------



## WiredPirate (Jul 30, 2012)




----------



## KidCarter93 (Jul 30, 2012)

063_XOBX said:


>

Click to collapse







Sent from my Sony Xperia S using Tapatalk 2 because XDA Premium is being a ***** with loading up photos


----------



## 063_XOBX (Jul 30, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


>

Click to collapse







---------- Post added at 05:24 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:23 PM ----------




KidCarter93 said:


> Sent from my Sony Xperia S using Tapatalk 2 because XDA Premium is being a ***** with loading up photos

Click to collapse


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jul 30, 2012)




----------



## KidCarter93 (Jul 30, 2012)

063_XOBX said:


>

Click to collapse







Sent from my Sony Xperia S using Tapatalk 2 because XDA Premium is being a ***** with loading up photos


----------



## plegdroid (Jul 30, 2012)

iok1 said:


> Sorry, but my quote fits perfectly in that image

Click to collapse









sent via carrier pigeon.


----------



## 063_XOBX (Jul 30, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


>

Click to collapse


----------



## MissionImprobable (Jul 30, 2012)

drnecropolis said:


> Sent from the set of Uniporn does Android

Click to collapse



Too bad I'm coming for you in this:


----------



## M_T_M (Jul 30, 2012)

What if I told you that enough spamming of that meme is enough? 

Let's stop it right now, please!


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jul 30, 2012)

063_XOBX said:


>

Click to collapse



Too Lazy to make another one:

What If I Told You 
I Don't Care.

@M_T_M what you going to do it about it?


----------



## 063_XOBX (Jul 30, 2012)

M_T_M said:


> What if I told you that enough spamming of that meme is enough?
> 
> Let's stop it right now, please!

Click to collapse







---------- Post added at 05:40 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:39 PM ----------




davidrules7778 said:


> Too Lazy to make another one:
> 
> What If I Told You
> I Don't Care.
> ...

Click to collapse



What if I told you
I'm bored with this game so I'll just let you feel like that was a witty retort. Good job.


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jul 30, 2012)

063_XOBX said:


> ---------- Post added at 05:40 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:39 PM ----------
> 
> 
> What if I told you
> I'm bored with this game so I'll just let you feel like that was a witty retort. Good job.

Click to collapse



What if I told You 
It wasn't a retort at all but really saying I don't care


----------



## KidCarter93 (Jul 30, 2012)

M_T_M said:


> What if I told you that enough spamming of that meme is enough?
> 
> Let's stop it right now, please!

Click to collapse







Sent from my Sony Xperia S using Tapatalk 2 because XDA Premium is being a ***** with loading up photos


----------



## 063_XOBX (Jul 30, 2012)

> What if I told You
> It wasn't a retort at all but really saying I don't care

Click to collapse



And yet you responded.


Whatever. Here's a monkey smoking a "rolled cigarette" filled with only "legal smoking herbs"


----------



## M_T_M (Jul 30, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> Sent from my Sony Xperia S using Tapatalk 2 because XDA Premium is being a ***** with loading up photos

Click to collapse



Listen you!!!  That meme was and  will never be funny....so, let's carry on with our regular meme posting, picture viewing and LOL, capisce?
Also....... condescending Willy Wonka is teh bestest


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jul 30, 2012)

M_T_M said:


> Listen you!!!  That meme was and  will never be funny....so, let's carry on with our regular meme posting, picture viewing and LOL, capisce?
> Also....... condescending Willy Wonka is teh bestest

Click to collapse


----------



## M_T_M (Jul 30, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


>

Click to collapse


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jul 30, 2012)

M_T_M said:


>

Click to collapse



Bring it bro, Come at me..

What u going to do about me spamming more of that meme?


----------



## iok1 (Jul 30, 2012)

M_T_M said:


>

Click to collapse



Your trolls are going against you. You trained them too well 

Sent from my jelly bean


----------



## M_T_M (Jul 30, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> Bring it bro, Come at me..
> 
> What u going to do about me spamming more of that meme?

Click to collapse



Nothing nao, but come August teh 1st...ban you....PROBLEM?


----------



## KidCarter93 (Jul 30, 2012)

M_T_M said:


> Listen you!!!  That meme was and  will never be funny....so, let's carry on with our regular meme posting, picture viewing and LOL, capisce?
> Also....... *condescending Willy Wonka is teh bestest*

Click to collapse







Sent from my Sony Xperia S using Tapatalk 2 because XDA Premium is being a ***** with loading up photos


----------



## 063_XOBX (Jul 30, 2012)

M_T_M said:


>

Click to collapse



Creepy gif is creepy. Also I don't know how he did that. I tried and both eyes blinked at the same time.


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jul 30, 2012)

M_T_M said:


> Nothing nao, but come August teh 1st...ban you....PROBLEM?

Click to collapse



Meh u will probably forget 

Also

Doooooooo ewwwwwwwt !!

Sent from a Bacon Flavored Jelly Belly


----------



## M_T_M (Jul 30, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> Meh u will probably forget
> 
> Also
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Nope...August teh 1st will be!!! 

Something about you being busy and wut not 

Also...this


----------



## WiredPirate (Jul 30, 2012)




----------



## StormMcCloud (Jul 30, 2012)




----------



## 063_XOBX (Jul 30, 2012)

StormMcCloud said:


>

Click to collapse


----------



## StormMcCloud (Jul 30, 2012)

063_XOBX said:


>

Click to collapse


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jul 30, 2012)

M_T_M said:


> Nope...August teh 1st will be!!!
> 
> Something about you being busy and wut not
> 
> Also...this

Click to collapse



Can you move that to the 15th of august I just realized that I am in fact not busy til then 

If not whatever you can ban me if you want even though I didn't post any more of that meme


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jul 30, 2012)

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## StormMcCloud (Jul 30, 2012)

M_T_M said:


> Nope...August teh 1st will be!!!
> 
> Something about you being busy and wut not
> 
> Also...this

Click to collapse



For some reason ^^^this^^^ makes me think of vvv this vvv


----------



## MissionImprobable (Jul 30, 2012)




----------



## StormMcCloud (Jul 30, 2012)

LordManhattan said:


>

Click to collapse


----------



## 063_XOBX (Jul 30, 2012)

StormMcCloud said:


>

Click to collapse








The single greatest moment of film history.


----------



## LordManhattan (Jul 30, 2012)




----------



## StormMcCloud (Jul 30, 2012)




----------



## MissionImprobable (Jul 30, 2012)

Gif-tastic!









Meanwhile, in America:


----------



## LordManhattan (Jul 30, 2012)




----------



## MissionImprobable (Jul 30, 2012)

On the ones and twos:


----------



## LordManhattan (Jul 30, 2012)




----------



## WiredPirate (Jul 30, 2012)




----------



## FernBch (Jul 30, 2012)

063_XOBX said:


> The single greatest moment of film history.

Click to collapse



Let's not forget about the "Holy Uand Grenade".


----------



## KidCarter93 (Jul 31, 2012)

Sent from my Sony Xperia S using Tapatalk 2 because XDA Premium is being a ***** with loading up photos


----------



## mrrick (Jul 31, 2012)

*signed


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jul 31, 2012)

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## wbchristmas (Jul 31, 2012)

Ten char


----------



## wbchristmas (Jul 31, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> Sent from my Sony Xperia S using Tapatalk 2 because XDA Premium is being a ***** with loading up photos

Click to collapse



Nice




¡dErP!


----------



## LordManhattan (Jul 31, 2012)

mrrick said:


> *signed

Click to collapse



Well, nice knowing you guys.


----------



## LoopDoGG79 (Jul 31, 2012)

LordManhattan said:


> Well, nice knowing you guys.

Click to collapse



Not as scary as this monkey!


----------



## KidCarter93 (Jul 31, 2012)

Sent from Sony Xperia S using XDA Premium
Join my threads here and here.

Check out this [GUIDE] How to be a New User (and not a noob)


----------



## tallyforeman (Jul 31, 2012)

Oops, repost..... Just did catch it


----------



## drnecropolis (Jul 31, 2012)

Lawls!
Sent from the set of Uniporn does Android


----------



## MissionImprobable (Jul 31, 2012)

This chick keeps begging me to cosplay with her sometime. You guys think I should?


----------



## 063_XOBX (Jul 31, 2012)

MissionImprobable said:


> This chick keeps begging me to cosplay with her sometime. You guys think I should?

Click to collapse



Make sure the guns are filled with blanks.


----------



## LordManhattan (Jul 31, 2012)

MissionImprobable said:


> This chick keeps begging me to cosplay with her sometime. You guys think I should?

Click to collapse



- Right click
- Save image
- Rename to "omg.jpg"
- Move it to the "Red Alert 2" folder, aka FAP.


Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium


----------



## 85gallon (Jul 31, 2012)

Why are all of the tapatalk images fubar?  This is on my PC.


----------



## mrrick (Jul 31, 2012)

*signed


----------



## MissionImprobable (Jul 31, 2012)

^that is freaking cool.


----------



## roofrider (Jul 31, 2012)

85gallon said:


> Why are all of the tapatalk images fubar?  This is on my PC.

Click to collapse


----------



## veeman (Jul 31, 2012)

MissionImprobable said:


> This chick keeps begging me to cosplay with her sometime. You guys think I should?

Click to collapse



:notbadobamaface:


----------



## 85gallon (Jul 31, 2012)

roofrider said:


>

Click to collapse



I know. 

On wait.  You're talking about other people not seeing the images either.  At first I thought you were talking about the voices inside my head.

Surfing from my Kindle Fire running CM10 and Jelly Bean.


----------



## roofrider (Jul 31, 2012)




----------



## Archer (Jul 31, 2012)

FTFY

http://cat.forum.xda-developers.com.meowbify.com/showthread.php?t=1005229&page=1505


----------



## roofrider (Jul 31, 2012)

Archer said:


> FTFY
> 
> http://cat.forum.xda-developers.com.meowbify.com/showthread.php?t=1005229&page=1505

Click to collapse



Few!! Thankgod iz katz an not poniez!!


----------



## KidCarter93 (Jul 31, 2012)

roofrider said:


> Few!! Thankgod iz katz an not poniez!!

Click to collapse



Katz + poniez = Koniez
And we know how that turned out 

Sent from Sony Xperia S using XDA Premium
Join my threads here and here.

Check out this [GUIDE] How to be a New User (and not a noob)


----------



## roofrider (Jul 31, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> Katz + poniez = Koniez
> And we know how that turned out
> 
> Sent from Sony Xperia S using XDA Premium
> ...

Click to collapse


----------



## KidCarter93 (Jul 31, 2012)

roofrider said:


>

Click to collapse



Here's a different one 

Sent from my Sony Xperia S using Tapatalk 2 because XDA Premium is being a ***** with loading up photos


----------



## StormMcCloud (Jul 31, 2012)

This place is missing a Katt.


----------



## h4rl4n (Jul 31, 2012)

slash_5150 said:


>

Click to collapse



SUperLOL!!!!:silly:


----------



## .xxx. (Jul 31, 2012)

Sent from my LG-E730 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## KidCarter93 (Jul 31, 2012)

StormMcCloud said:


> This place is missing a Katt.

Click to collapse







Sent from Sony Xperia S using XDA Premium
Join my threads here and here.

Check out this [GUIDE] How to be a New User (and not a noob)


----------



## StormMcCloud (Jul 31, 2012)

Cooking like a boss.


----------



## .xxx. (Jul 31, 2012)

Sent from my LG-E730 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## mrrick (Jul 31, 2012)

*signed


----------



## plegdroid (Jul 31, 2012)

mrrick said:


> *signed

Click to collapse






looks like lee Evans 

sent via carrier pigeon.


----------



## roofrider (Jul 31, 2012)




----------



## Archer (Jul 31, 2012)




----------



## ross231 (Jul 31, 2012)




----------



## Dblfstr (Jul 31, 2012)

But since you did, here are some random images.


----------



## tallyforeman (Jul 31, 2012)

My new sig:


----------



## Dblfstr (Jul 31, 2012)

I should do this:


----------



## tallyforeman (Jul 31, 2012)




----------



## M_T_M (Jul 31, 2012)

tallyforeman said:


>

Click to collapse



Did anyone call teh Fire department?


----------



## xlm13x (Jul 31, 2012)

| Galaxy R | CM7 Nightlie 18 July | XWLA4 |

This was sent from Tapatalk 2.


----------



## tallyforeman (Jul 31, 2012)

M_T_M said:


> Did anyone call teh Fire department?

Click to collapse



Just breaking in the new shoes


----------



## MissionImprobable (Jul 31, 2012)




----------



## WiredPirate (Jul 31, 2012)

Had a meeting today in Birmingham at a historic pump station museum, some interesting stuff here. 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda premium


----------



## ross231 (Jul 31, 2012)

---------- Post added at 06:02 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:00 PM ----------




Dblfstr said:


> I should do this:

Click to collapse



Im doing it.


----------



## domini99 (Jul 31, 2012)

Ouch 








Sent from my GT-S5570 using xda app-developers app


----------



## tallyforeman (Jul 31, 2012)




----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jul 31, 2012)

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## domini99 (Jul 31, 2012)

View attachment 1233670
View attachment 1233673
Ouch :eek'
View attachment 1233678
View attachment 1233679
View attachment 1233680
View attachment 1233681
View attachment 1233685



Sent from my GT-S5570 using xda app-developers app


----------



## 85gallon (Jul 31, 2012)

WiredPirate said:


> Had a meeting today in Birmingham at a historic pump station museum, some interesting stuff here.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda premium

Click to collapse



LOL.  Had a show a few years ago at the Birmingham Jefferson Convention Center.  Lovely place by the way.  Loved having to park out by the Salvation Army while I was in the show.

Here is a pic I took when I was leaving one day.  They have top-notch security guards there.  :laugh:


----------



## mrmako777 (Jul 31, 2012)

*OK, which one of you did it?*

thats just wrong :laugh:


----------



## drnecropolis (Jul 31, 2012)

mrmako777 said:


> thats just wrong :laugh:

Click to collapse



Jeez.. that's like the 4th or 5th repost of that pic..





Sent from the set of Uniporn does Android


----------



## Avilove.Cullen (Jul 31, 2012)

Edward Cullen


----------



## mrmako777 (Jul 31, 2012)

drnecropolis said:


> Jeez.. that's like the 4th or 5th repost of that pic..
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



uh, oh...my bad


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jul 31, 2012)

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## RomWiz (Jul 31, 2012)




----------



## iok1 (Jul 31, 2012)

RomWiz said:


>

Click to collapse



5 hours?  Pfft you battery is crap. 6 hours and 44% left  






Sent from my Sensational phone


----------



## M_T_M (Jul 31, 2012)

RomWiz said:


>

Click to collapse


----------



## Clark Joseph Kent (Jul 31, 2012)




----------



## Dblfstr (Jul 31, 2012)




----------



## prototype7 (Jul 31, 2012)

---------- Post added at 03:46 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:43 PM ----------







The judge's facepalm in the back...

---------- Post added at 03:48 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:46 PM ----------


----------



## Clark Joseph Kent (Jul 31, 2012)

How to Stop Hatin Yo Baby’s Momma (A Spiritual and Emotional Guide for Non-Custodial Fathers) is a book designed to help men and women get through their personal conflicts with each so that each parent can make a positive impact in their child’s life.
WTF Ever
:silly:​


----------



## Dblfstr (Jul 31, 2012)




----------



## 063_XOBX (Jul 31, 2012)

Dblfstr said:


>

Click to collapse



OK that's awesome. I am picking up a few of those just to have on hand next time I'm at CVS.


----------



## prototype7 (Jul 31, 2012)




----------



## 063_XOBX (Jul 31, 2012)

prototype7 said:


>

Click to collapse


----------



## Dblfstr (Jul 31, 2012)

---------- Post added at 03:23 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:04 PM ----------


----------



## prototype7 (Jul 31, 2012)




----------



## mrrick (Jul 31, 2012)

*signed


----------



## tallyforeman (Jul 31, 2012)




----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jul 31, 2012)

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## prototype7 (Jul 31, 2012)




----------



## slaphead20 (Aug 1, 2012)

Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda premium


----------



## mrrick (Aug 1, 2012)

*signed


----------



## Babydollll (Aug 1, 2012)

Throwing bricks since 2008.....and proud of it.


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Aug 1, 2012)

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## mrrick (Aug 1, 2012)

*signed


----------



## BeerChameleon (Aug 1, 2012)

mrrick said:


> *signed

Click to collapse



That guy must be compensating for something


----------



## mrrick (Aug 1, 2012)

*signed


----------



## 063_XOBX (Aug 1, 2012)

mrrick said:


> *signed

Click to collapse


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Aug 1, 2012)

slaphead20 said:


> Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda premium

Click to collapse



I get that a lot as well. 

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## mrrick (Aug 1, 2012)

*signed


----------



## LoopDoGG79 (Aug 1, 2012)

mrrick said:


> *signed

Click to collapse



This a scene from magic mike?


----------



## husam666 (Aug 1, 2012)




----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Aug 1, 2012)

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## likeurface (Aug 1, 2012)

I have obtained rootz


Sent from my SPH-D710 using xda premium


----------



## KidCarter93 (Aug 1, 2012)

Never a bad moment for a bit of Sheldon Cooper 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda premium


----------



## mrrick (Aug 1, 2012)

*signed


----------



## MissionImprobable (Aug 1, 2012)

mrrick said:


> *signed

Click to collapse



Whoa,


----------



## likeurface (Aug 1, 2012)

Northern Michigan chillin'

Sent from my SPH-D710 using xda premium


----------



## drnecropolis (Aug 1, 2012)

Meow





Sent from the set of Uniporn does Android


----------



## mrrick (Aug 1, 2012)

*signed


----------



## LordManhattan (Aug 1, 2012)

---------- Post added at 03:01 AM ---------- Previous post was at 02:58 AM ----------


----------



## drnecropolis (Aug 1, 2012)

Seen this on Best of CL





Sent from the set of Uniporn does Android


----------



## shahkam (Aug 1, 2012)

drnecropolis said:


> Seen this on Best of CL
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



DAFUQ!?

Sent From My Sexy Sensation.


----------



## KidCarter93 (Aug 1, 2012)

*Teenage Mutant Ninja Androids*





Sent from Sony Xperia S using XDA Premium
Join my threads here and here.

Check out this [GUIDE] How to be a New User (and not a noob)


----------



## MissionImprobable (Aug 1, 2012)

^Now we just need Apple as Shredder, though truly with Jobs gone they're more on par with Bebop and Rocksteady...

---------- Post added at 02:26 AM ---------- Previous post was at 01:37 AM ----------


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Aug 1, 2012)

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## MissionImprobable (Aug 1, 2012)




----------



## KidCarter93 (Aug 1, 2012)

MissionImprobable said:


>

Click to collapse










Sent from Sony Xperia S using XDA Premium
Join my threads here and here.

Check out this [GUIDE] How to be a New User (and not a noob)


----------



## Babydollll (Aug 1, 2012)

Also....meet Crackers. 




Throwing bricks since 2008.....and proud of it.


----------



## mrrick (Aug 1, 2012)

*signed


----------



## Babydollll (Aug 1, 2012)

Throwing bricks since 2008.....and proud of it.


----------



## mrrick (Aug 1, 2012)

*signed


----------



## drnecropolis (Aug 1, 2012)

Good times.. cold ass water, but good..





Sent from the set of Uniporn does Android


----------



## PeartFan40 (Aug 1, 2012)

This is FAH...Why didn't I think of this when my son was still home. He's all grown up and graduated now. This def would have come in handy. :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:






~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

Poor planning on your part, does not constitute an emergency on mine.

Sent from my HTC One X, using XDA Premium 

http://forum.xda-developers.com/announcement.php?a=81


----------



## PeartFan40 (Aug 1, 2012)

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

Poor planning on your part, does not constitute an emergency on mine.

Sent from my HTC One X, using XDA Premium 

http://forum.xda-developers.com/announcement.php?a=81


----------



## StormMcCloud (Aug 1, 2012)




----------



## WiredPirate (Aug 1, 2012)

mrrick said:


> *signed

Click to collapse


----------



## tallyforeman (Aug 1, 2012)

mrrick said:


> *signed

Click to collapse



I know the guy that owns that truck. Very clean ride. Lives down south.


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Aug 1, 2012)




----------



## tranceph0rmer (Aug 1, 2012)

Spiderman thread anyone? 


First come smiles. Then come lies. Last is gunfire.


----------



## Clark Joseph Kent (Aug 1, 2012)

Very Very Nice very smashable.....Her ,  not ... Bane LOL



WiredPirate said:


>

Click to collapse


----------



## veeman (Aug 1, 2012)

WiredPirate said:


>

Click to collapse



This picture is so awesome!


----------



## NotATreoFan (Aug 1, 2012)

tallyforeman said:


> I know the guy that owns that truck. Very clean ride. Lives down south.

Click to collapse



I'm guessing Florida, from the lack of front plate and inspection stickers?


----------



## mrrick (Aug 1, 2012)

tallyforeman said:


> I know the guy that owns that truck. Very clean ride. Lives down south.

Click to collapse



You know, I was going to ask if you knew this guy, but after seeing the landscape, I said, nah, that's not Florida.. Lol







*signed


----------



## LordManhattan (Aug 1, 2012)




----------



## WiredPirate (Aug 1, 2012)




----------



## wbchristmas (Aug 1, 2012)

tallyforeman said:


> I know the guy that owns that truck. Very clean ride. Lives down south.

Click to collapse





NotATreoFan said:


> I'm guessing Florida, from the lack of front plate and inspection stickers?

Click to collapse





Mountains in Florida? I live in Florida and for years have been saying that there were mountains here!!


----------



## 85gallon (Aug 1, 2012)

WiredPirate said:


>

Click to collapse



Looks a little like Tonya Harding back in the day.  Give her a baseball bat and my money is on her!!


----------



## MissionImprobable (Aug 1, 2012)




----------



## WiredPirate (Aug 1, 2012)




----------



## LordManhattan (Aug 1, 2012)

If you look up "unintelligent" in the dictionary, you'll find this guy.


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Aug 1, 2012)




----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Aug 1, 2012)

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## prototype7 (Aug 1, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Sent from my coffee pot.

Click to collapse



Ermahgerd Translator


----------



## mrrick (Aug 1, 2012)

Hope the kids got out safe
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*signed


----------



## prototype7 (Aug 1, 2012)

---------- Post added at 03:09 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:07 PM ----------


----------



## MissionImprobable (Aug 1, 2012)

I understand everyone can't check every pic in the thread, but the number of reposts has sky rocketed in the past two or three weeks. Mayhem.


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Aug 1, 2012)

MissionImprobable said:


> I understand you can't check every pic in the thread, but the number of reposts has sky rocketed in the past two or three weeks. Mayhem.

Click to collapse



have i posted that one already?  didn't see it in photobucket, figured it was fresh...


----------



## Clark Joseph Kent (Aug 1, 2012)

*SHOOT!*


----------



## prototype7 (Aug 1, 2012)

---------- Post added at 03:49 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:44 PM ----------


----------



## WiredPirate (Aug 1, 2012)




----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Aug 1, 2012)

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## Babydollll (Aug 1, 2012)

Sent from my HTC_Amaze_4G using xda premium


----------



## WiredPirate (Aug 1, 2012)

---------- Post added at 04:17 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:55 PM ----------


----------



## 063_XOBX (Aug 1, 2012)

WiredPirate said:


>

Click to collapse



This is relevant. I totally snatched up [email protected] right when they started sign ups.


----------



## Woody (Aug 1, 2012)

MissionImprobable said:


>

Click to collapse



Stop me if you've heard this one. 

Man walks into a psychiatrist's office and says, "I'm a teepee. No I'm a wigwam. I'm a teepee. No I'm a wigwam."

Psychiatrist says, "Stop. You're 2 tents"

Here's a repost from a long time ago but it seems to fit here.
View attachment 1236019


----------



## mrrick (Aug 1, 2012)

*signed


----------



## LordManhattan (Aug 1, 2012)




----------



## M_T_M (Aug 1, 2012)

LordManhattan said:


>

Click to collapse



That look painful just to watch


----------



## 063_XOBX (Aug 1, 2012)




----------



## mrrick (Aug 1, 2012)

*signed


----------



## prototype7 (Aug 1, 2012)

063_XOBX said:


>

Click to collapse



Lol... ib4a though.

Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## mrrick (Aug 1, 2012)

*signed


----------



## LordManhattan (Aug 1, 2012)




----------



## StormMcCloud (Aug 2, 2012)

---------- Post added at 07:00 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:58 PM ----------




mrrick said:


> *signed

Click to collapse


----------



## iok1 (Aug 2, 2012)

Stumbled upon this guy today. 










That's even worse than answering 0....

Sent from my Sensational phone


----------



## 063_XOBX (Aug 2, 2012)

iok1 said:


> Stumbled upon this guy today.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



The lack of subject verb agreement in the question bothers me more. It's just lazy.


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Aug 2, 2012)

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## MissionImprobable (Aug 2, 2012)

^pretty much the same thing


----------



## prototype7 (Aug 2, 2012)

063_XOBX said:


> The lack of subject verb agreement in the question bothers me more. It's just lazy.

Click to collapse



This, and why the hell is people capitalized?

Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## StormMcCloud (Aug 2, 2012)

063_XOBX said:


> The lack of subject verb agreement in the question bothers me more. It's just lazy.

Click to collapse



Yep, the fact that the question is obviously grammatically flawed is quite annoying.





^^^ For the person who wrote the question.


----------



## WiredPirate (Aug 2, 2012)




----------



## mrrick (Aug 2, 2012)

*signed


----------



## 063_XOBX (Aug 2, 2012)




----------



## iok1 (Aug 2, 2012)

The thread count..... Its over 9000!





Sent from my Sensational phone


----------



## mrrick (Aug 2, 2012)

*signed


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Aug 2, 2012)

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## iok1 (Aug 2, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Sent from my coffee pot.

Click to collapse



Actually, yes....

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WaUzu-iksi8&feature=youtube_gdata_player

Sent from my Sensational phone


----------



## mrrick (Aug 2, 2012)

dude
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





*signed


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Aug 2, 2012)

iok1 said:


> Actually, yes....
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WaUzu-iksi8&feature=youtube_gdata_player
> 
> Sent from my Sensational phone

Click to collapse



My brain hurts now, thank you.

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## KnukLHead (Aug 2, 2012)

iok1 said:


> The thread count..... Its over 9000!
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse





Sent from my SPH-D710 using xda premium


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Aug 2, 2012)

KnukLHead said:


> Sent from my SPH-D710 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Wait for Archer to come around, it'll be back under 9000 in half a minute 

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## bigsmitty64 (Aug 2, 2012)

mrrick said:


> dude
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Sweet

Shot straight outta my Taskatooned SGH-I777 Rocketship


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Aug 2, 2012)

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## MissionImprobable (Aug 2, 2012)




----------



## matrix0886 (Aug 2, 2012)

MissionImprobable said:


>

Click to collapse


----------



## veeman (Aug 2, 2012)

mrrick said:


> dude
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



That is awesome!


----------



## NotATreoFan (Aug 2, 2012)

MissionImprobable said:


>

Click to collapse


----------



## prototype7 (Aug 2, 2012)

Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Aug 2, 2012)

prototype7 said:


> Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



When you see it lol


Took me a sec.

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## 85gallon (Aug 2, 2012)

I know there are screen shot threads.  Don't feel like looking for them and would rather share with you guys/gals/pony lovers.  But I just got my RAZR MAXX today.  

Check this **** out.  LOL


----------



## boborone (Aug 2, 2012)

85gallon said:


> I know there are screen shot threads.  Don't feel like looking for them and would rather share with you guys/gals/pony lovers.  But I just got my RAZR MAXX today.
> 
> Check this **** out.  LOL

Click to collapse



And with Dallas your closest server!


----------



## 85gallon (Aug 2, 2012)

Sometimes it will hit Texarkana but usually hits Dallas.

Surfing from my Kindle Fire running CM10 Jelly Bean.


----------



## KnukLHead (Aug 2, 2012)

I'm close to texarkana but mine usually hits little rock

Sent from my SPH-D710 using xda premium


----------



## MissionImprobable (Aug 2, 2012)

85gallon said:


> I know there are screen shot threads.  Don't feel like looking for them and would rather share with you guys/gals/pony lovers.  But I just got my RAZR MAXX today.
> 
> Check this **** out.  LOL

Click to collapse



How did you violate that battery so hard?


----------



## sy224048 (Aug 2, 2012)

MissionImprobable said:


> How did you violate that battery so hard?

Click to collapse



He was doing speedtests until he got a score exactly twice as good as his previous phone. At least, that's what I would do.

Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## 85gallon (Aug 2, 2012)

MissionImprobable said:


> How did you violate that battery so hard?

Click to collapse



It was less than 25 percent when I picked it up at noon.   I have been rooting, restoring data, running my Kindle Fite off of Wi-Fi.   Putting it through its paces.  It will get a good full charge tonight. Restoring numerous apps from the play store, ETC.  And just generally playing.

Love this ****ing thing so far. 

Got a hell of a deal too. $159 on upgrade!!!!!!

Surfing from my Kindle Fire running CM10 Jelly Bean.


----------



## mrrick (Aug 2, 2012)

*signed


----------



## tallyforeman (Aug 2, 2012)

^^^ Dedication right there ^^^


----------



## Babydollll (Aug 2, 2012)

HTC One X running Viper ROM and Faux kernel....


----------



## Dblfstr (Aug 2, 2012)

---------- Post added at 08:42 AM ---------- Previous post was at 08:42 AM ----------












---------- Post added at 09:13 AM ---------- Previous post was at 08:42 AM ----------


----------



## mrrick (Aug 2, 2012)

*signed


----------



## MissionImprobable (Aug 2, 2012)

Batman redux:


----------



## deliriousDroid (Aug 2, 2012)

Lol, dafuk?
Seen these in the "Articles for Sale" section of my local paper this morning


----------



## veeman (Aug 2, 2012)

mrrick said:


> *signed

Click to collapse



That is dangerous. One little slip and I'd hate to think what would happen.


----------



## Dblfstr (Aug 2, 2012)

---------- Post added at 11:00 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:46 AM ----------


----------



## metalrawk (Aug 2, 2012)




----------



## prototype7 (Aug 2, 2012)

---------- Post added at 12:23 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:14 PM ----------







---------- Post added at 12:24 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:23 PM ----------


----------



## MissionImprobable (Aug 2, 2012)




----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Aug 2, 2012)

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## WiredPirate (Aug 2, 2012)




----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Aug 2, 2012)

WiredPirate said:


>

Click to collapse



I'd rather she sit on MY face, but I can make an exception. 

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## WiredPirate (Aug 2, 2012)




----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Aug 2, 2012)

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## LordManhattan (Aug 2, 2012)




----------



## WiredPirate (Aug 2, 2012)




----------



## Clark Joseph Kent (Aug 2, 2012)

LordManhattan said:


> []

Click to collapse



WTF...that scared the s*** out of me....Now I can't use my microwave ever again...Way to Go...."THX LordMan"


----------



## Babydollll (Aug 2, 2012)

HTC One X running Viper ROM and Faux kernel....


----------



## orb3000 (Aug 2, 2012)




----------



## Babydollll (Aug 2, 2012)

HTC One X running Viper ROM and Faux kernel....


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Aug 2, 2012)

^^^^^^^^  That is awwwwesome.

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## Dblfstr (Aug 2, 2012)

Note to self: Do not post memes in other threads. Users tend to get hostile at such an act!

A user had a error using an application. He summed it up as _"some error about index or what-not"_. He posted a screenshot of the proverbial windows cascade upon such an error, you know the one. So I could not help but to post this in reply:





He did not think it was funny. 

I have since redacted my image, and let him on his way.

I wanted to post this in reply:


----------



## WiredPirate (Aug 2, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> ^^^^^^^^  That is awwwwesome.
> 
> Sent from my coffee pot.

Click to collapse


----------



## mrrick (Aug 2, 2012)

*signed


----------



## MissionImprobable (Aug 2, 2012)

LordManhattan said:


>

Click to collapse



I didn't need to sleep tonight anyway...

---------- Post added at 04:47 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:44 PM ----------




WiredPirate said:


>

Click to collapse



Great repost! Haven't seen that since I posted it about three days ago :silly:


----------



## Clark Joseph Kent (Aug 2, 2012)

Again....bigjoe2675 is trying to heat up some food in the microwave....I cant even look at my microwave now...STOP!!!
:laugh::laugh:



MissionImprobable said:


> I didn't need to sleep tonight anyway...
> 
> ---------- Post added at 04:47 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:44 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Aug 2, 2012)

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## WiredPirate (Aug 2, 2012)

MissionImprobable said:


> Great repost! Haven't seen that since I posted it about three days ago :silly:

Click to collapse







:good:


----------



## Dblfstr (Aug 2, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Sent from my coffee pot.

Click to collapse



Done:
*Mod Edit: Gross*


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Aug 2, 2012)

Dblfstr said:


> Done:
> *Mod Edit: Gross*

Click to collapse



He's getting a promotion.

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## Dblfstr (Aug 2, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> He's getting a promotion.
> 
> Sent from my coffee pot.

Click to collapse



Had to fire this guy... 

*Mod Edit: Gross*


----------



## prototype7 (Aug 2, 2012)

Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## mrrick (Aug 2, 2012)

*signed


----------



## WiredPirate (Aug 2, 2012)




----------



## mrrick (Aug 2, 2012)

Dblfstr said:


> Had to fire this guy...

Click to collapse



Probably a good call..










*signed


----------



## Dblfstr (Aug 2, 2012)




----------



## WiredPirate (Aug 2, 2012)

Dblfstr said:


> Had to fire this guy...
> 
> *Mod Edit: Gross*

Click to collapse



I would have fired him too, after calling that "help" hotline on for him. Idiot.


----------



## Woody (Aug 2, 2012)

mrrick said:


> *signed

Click to collapse



Whoa, whoa whoa. Aside from the tragic problem of a baby ingesting coke, anybody catch that the grandmother is only 34? What a who-ah. And her daughter too.


----------



## Babydollll (Aug 2, 2012)

HTC One X running Viper ROM and Faux kernel....


----------



## LordManhattan (Aug 2, 2012)




----------



## mrrick (Aug 2, 2012)

*signed


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 2, 2012)

Awesome idea!  

Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda app-developers app


----------



## MissionImprobable (Aug 2, 2012)

Woodrube said:


> Whoa, whoa whoa. Aside from the tragic problem of a baby ingesting coke, anybody catch that the grandmother is only 34? What a who-ah. And her daughter too.

Click to collapse



Google "youngest grandparents."


----------



## Nutterpc (Aug 2, 2012)




----------



## xaccers (Aug 2, 2012)

Woodrube said:


> Whoa, whoa whoa. Aside from the tragic problem of a baby ingesting coke, anybody catch that the grandmother is only 34? What a who-ah. And her daughter too.

Click to collapse



So is Atlanta like the Manchester of the US?


----------



## drnecropolis (Aug 2, 2012)

xaccers said:


> So is Atlanta like the Manchester of the US?

Click to collapse



Atlanta is a disaster.. 

Sent from the set of Uniporn does Android


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Aug 2, 2012)

drnecropolis said:


> Atlanta is a disaster..
> 
> Sent from the set of Uniporn does Android

Click to collapse



you should see jackson, ms...


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Aug 2, 2012)

B-Naughty said:


> you should see jackson, ms...

Click to collapse



Face it guys, most of America is a crap hole.  Our goal is just to find the least crappy one to call home.

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## drnecropolis (Aug 2, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Face it guys, most of America is a crap hole.  Our goal is just to find the least crappy one to call home.
> 
> Sent from my coffee pot.

Click to collapse



Kenai, AK FTW! 


Sent from the set of Uniporn does Android


----------



## veeman (Aug 2, 2012)

B-Naughty said:


> you should see jackson, ms...

Click to collapse



You should see Rochester, MN.

Wait... I'm not even sure if we have a jail... 

Edit: 

What a boring place to live... Here's a pic if you want to know where I live. lol.


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Aug 3, 2012)

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## Clark Joseph Kent (Aug 3, 2012)




----------



## NotATreoFan (Aug 3, 2012)




----------



## mrrick (Aug 3, 2012)

*signed


----------



## KnukLHead (Aug 3, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Sent from my coffee pot.

Click to collapse



I'd rather both at once then one at a time

Sent from my SPH-D710 using xda premium


----------



## mrrick (Aug 3, 2012)

*signed


----------



## prototype7 (Aug 3, 2012)

mrrick said:


> *signed

Click to collapse








Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## LordManhattan (Aug 3, 2012)




----------



## KnukLHead (Aug 3, 2012)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OOglhveC3WQ&feature=youtube_gdata_player

What I do for fun. Sorry for they crappy song in the background. The chicks in the truck took control of the radio
Sent from my SPH-D710


----------



## MissionImprobable (Aug 3, 2012)

Oh, man! A hand-held rocket launcher?


----------



## TexasAggie97 (Aug 3, 2012)

mrrick said:


> *signed

Click to collapse



Idiot....


----------



## mrrick (Aug 3, 2012)

*signed


----------



## veeman (Aug 3, 2012)

mrrick said:


> *signed

Click to collapse



Four whole marijuanas? Lolwut?


----------



## drnecropolis (Aug 3, 2012)

veeman said:


> Four whole marijuanas? Lolwut?

Click to collapse








Sent from the set of Uniporn does Android


----------



## 063_XOBX (Aug 3, 2012)

veeman said:


> Four whole marijuanas? Lolwut?

Click to collapse



That's an overdose just waiting to happen. She's lucky emts arrived in time.


----------



## prototype7 (Aug 3, 2012)

mrrick said:


> *signed

Click to collapse



What's up with the yellow blocks all over the place?

Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## StormMcCloud (Aug 3, 2012)

mrrick said:


> *signed

Click to collapse



Hahahahaha!!! I have freaking tears going down my face I'm laughing so hard at this!! 

Man people are stupid!


----------



## KnukLHead (Aug 3, 2012)

MissionImprobable said:


> Oh, man! A hand-held rocket launcher?

Click to collapse



if your referring to the pic by lord Manhattan its double barrel over and under shotgun. When u open it up the spent shells eject out of the back. I have one. 

Sent from my SPH-D710


----------



## prototype7 (Aug 3, 2012)

KnukLHead said:


> if your referring to the pic by lord Manhattan its double barrel over and under shotgun. When u open it up the spent shells eject out of the back. I have one.
> 
> Sent from my SPH-D710

Click to collapse



If who was referring to what pic? 

Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## likeurface (Aug 3, 2012)

Sent from my SPH-D710 using xda premium


----------



## deliriousDroid (Aug 3, 2012)

prototype7 said:


> If who was referring to what pic?
> 
> Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



If MissionImprobable was referring to LordManhattan's post with the shotgun ejecting the shells. KnukLHead really should have quoted.


----------



## WiredPirate (Aug 3, 2012)

mrrick said:


> *signed

Click to collapse


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Aug 3, 2012)

WiredPirate said:


>

Click to collapse



I see that and raise you





Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## Babydollll (Aug 3, 2012)

Throwing bricks since 2008.....and proud of it.


----------



## KidCarter93 (Aug 3, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> I see that and raise you
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse







Sent from Sony Xperia S using XDA Premium
Join my threads here and here.

Check out this [GUIDE] How to be a New User (and not a noob)


----------



## Babydollll (Aug 3, 2012)

Throwing bricks since 2008.....and proud of it.


----------



## prototype7 (Aug 3, 2012)

Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## StormMcCloud (Aug 3, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> Sent from Sony Xperia S using XDA Premium
> Join my threads here and here.
> 
> Check out this [GUIDE] How to be a New User (and not a noob)

Click to collapse


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Aug 3, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Throwing bricks since 2008.....and proud of it.

Click to collapse



What about iSheep?  Should I stop sharpening my machete?

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## WiredPirate (Aug 3, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> I see that and raise you
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I call.


----------



## KidCarter93 (Aug 3, 2012)

WiredPirate said:


> I call.

Click to collapse







Sent from Sony Xperia S using XDA Premium
Join my threads here and here.

Check out this [GUIDE] How to be a New User (and not a noob)


----------



## StormMcCloud (Aug 3, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> Sent from Sony Xperia S using XDA Premium
> Join my threads here and here.
> 
> Check out this [GUIDE] How to be a New User (and not a noob)

Click to collapse


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Aug 3, 2012)

WiredPirate said:


> I call.

Click to collapse



Fold.

But that reminds me...I have to get this t shirt already.






Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## KidCarter93 (Aug 3, 2012)

StormMcCloud said:


>

Click to collapse







Sent from Sony Xperia S using XDA Premium
Join my threads here and here.

Check out this [GUIDE] How to be a New User (and not a noob)


----------



## StormMcCloud (Aug 3, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Fold.
> 
> But that reminds me...I have to get this t shirt already.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Hahaha that's awesome also folding isn't allowed. This is now a Jim Carrey thread.


----------



## prototype7 (Aug 3, 2012)

Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## KnukLHead (Aug 3, 2012)

My bad. Fixed it. Thought I did hit quote

Sent from my SPH-D710


----------



## KidCarter93 (Aug 3, 2012)

StormMcCloud said:


> *This is now a Jim Carrey thread.*

Click to collapse







Sent from Sony Xperia S using XDA Premium
Join my threads here and here.

Check out this [GUIDE] How to be a New User (and not a noob)


----------



## WiredPirate (Aug 3, 2012)

StormMcCloud said:


> This is now a Jim Carrey thread.

Click to collapse






StormMcCloud said:


> This is now a Jim Carrey thread.

Click to collapse






StormMcCloud said:


> This is now a Jim Carrey thread.

Click to collapse


----------



## StormMcCloud (Aug 3, 2012)

WiredPirate said:


>

Click to collapse


----------



## WiredPirate (Aug 3, 2012)




----------



## StormMcCloud (Aug 3, 2012)




----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Aug 3, 2012)

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## StormMcCloud (Aug 3, 2012)




----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Aug 3, 2012)

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## StormMcCloud (Aug 3, 2012)




----------



## WiredPirate (Aug 3, 2012)




----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Aug 3, 2012)

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## StormMcCloud (Aug 3, 2012)




----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Aug 3, 2012)

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## WiredPirate (Aug 3, 2012)

http://images1.fanpop.com/images/image_uploads/Fun-With-****-And-Jane-jim-carrey-1014160_600_242.jpg


----------



## StormMcCloud (Aug 3, 2012)




----------



## WiredPirate (Aug 3, 2012)




----------



## StormMcCloud (Aug 3, 2012)




----------



## WiredPirate (Aug 3, 2012)




----------



## StormMcCloud (Aug 3, 2012)




----------



## WiredPirate (Aug 3, 2012)




----------



## StormMcCloud (Aug 3, 2012)




----------



## WiredPirate (Aug 3, 2012)




----------



## ch1naski (Aug 3, 2012)

85gallon said:


> Sometimes it will hit Texarkana but usually hits Dallas.
> 
> Surfing from my Kindle Fire running CM10 Jelly Bean.

Click to collapse



I will gladly take lower speeds to avoid living in Texas.

terribledx


----------



## StormMcCloud (Aug 3, 2012)

ch1naski said:


> I will gladly take lower speeds to avoid living in Texas.
> 
> terribledx

Click to collapse



lol I'm no fan of Texas but it's better than Cali. I would rather gnaw both of my arms off than live in Cali.


----------



## ch1naski (Aug 3, 2012)

StormMcCloud said:


> lol I'm no fan of Texas but it's better than Cali. I would rather gnaw both of my arms off than live in Cali.

Click to collapse



I'm just partial to ocean breezes and hot chicks, i guess.


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Aug 3, 2012)

ch1naski said:


> I'm just partial to ocean breezes and hot chicks, i guess.

Click to collapse



Agreed.

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## mrrick (Aug 3, 2012)

*signed


----------



## coolsandie (Aug 3, 2012)

---




---


----------



## tallyforeman (Aug 3, 2012)

Another day out at the range:


----------



## veeman (Aug 3, 2012)

coolsandie said:


>

Click to collapse



Faaaaakkkeeee!


----------



## GeekyNitz (Aug 3, 2012)

Zee Captain and Alucard <3

You don't deserve a point of view if the only thing you see is you

I


----------



## coolsandie (Aug 3, 2012)

veeman said:


> Faaaaakkkeeee!

Click to collapse



Haha, I really got no idea.


----------



## mrrick (Aug 3, 2012)

tallyforeman said:


> Another day out at the range:

Click to collapse



Damn Tally.. You truly are living the life bro! Cheers.. 






*signed


----------



## LordManhattan (Aug 3, 2012)

Bad ass (literally)


----------



## WiredPirate (Aug 3, 2012)




----------



## M_T_M (Aug 3, 2012)

tallyforeman said:


> Another day out at the range:

Click to collapse



Well....at least you did your hair today 

Hey I just met you and this is crazy.....patayto.


----------



## LordManhattan (Aug 3, 2012)




----------



## Babydollll (Aug 3, 2012)

Throwing bricks since 2008.....and proud of it.


----------



## ak700 (Aug 3, 2012)

*WINCEPTION!*


----------



## mrrick (Aug 3, 2012)

*signed


----------



## tallyforeman (Aug 3, 2012)

[/QUOTE]


----------



## M_T_M (Aug 3, 2012)

tallyforeman said:


>

Click to collapse



is that normal?


----------



## MissionImprobable (Aug 3, 2012)




----------



## tallyforeman (Aug 3, 2012)

M_T_M said:


> is that normal?

Click to collapse



Nah... That's right up against bad.


----------



## M_T_M (Aug 3, 2012)

tallyforeman said:


> Nah... That's right up against bad.

Click to collapse



Hmm...when I saw that pic. this came to mind :cyclops:





So in essence....your pic....Florida...my pic, Cali    trololololololol


----------



## ak700 (Aug 3, 2012)




----------



## tallyforeman (Aug 3, 2012)

---------- Post added at 02:44 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:40 PM ----------




M_T_M said:


> So in essence....your pic....Florida...my pic, Cali    trololololololol

Click to collapse



Yeah, we do things a little different over here


----------



## husam666 (Aug 3, 2012)

ak700 said:


>

Click to collapse


----------



## xaccers (Aug 3, 2012)

M_T_M said:


> Hmm...when I saw that pic. this came to mind :cyclops:
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Seeing your pic reminded me of an episode of Chips...






Who needs 4 wheels?


----------



## plegdroid (Aug 3, 2012)

tallyforeman said:


>

Click to collapse



[/QUOTE]

was the cpt Morgan's saved?  

take it that this is fixable?  if not an ar53 to do so.


----------



## Quinny899 (Aug 3, 2012)

> was the cpt Morgan's saved?
> 
> take it that this is fixable?  if not an ar53 to do so.

Click to collapse



First picture made my laugh




C'mon Brock, post goddamit

Anyone else's quote broken? Just had to fix mine


----------



## tranceph0rmer (Aug 3, 2012)

At least he died happy.


----------



## tallyforeman (Aug 3, 2012)

was the cpt Morgan's saved?  

take it that this is fixable?  if not an ar53 to do so. 

  [/QUOTE]

Not sure on the Captain. I don't know the guy personally. Everything is fixable, almost 










And another grocery getter:


----------



## plegdroid (Aug 3, 2012)

tallyforeman said:


> was the cpt Morgan's saved?
> 
> take it that this is fixable?  if not an ar53 to do so.

Click to collapse



Not sure on the Captain. I don't know the guy personally. Everything is fixable, almost 

[/QUOTE]





good it's a fixer upper.


----------



## mrrick (Aug 3, 2012)

*signed


----------



## tallyforeman (Aug 3, 2012)




----------



## slicingtaco (Aug 3, 2012)

WiredPirate said:


>

Click to collapse



LMFAO, Being a parent must be VERY fun.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I997 using xda premium


----------



## drnecropolis (Aug 3, 2012)

slicingtaco said:


> LMFAO, Being a parent must be VERY fun.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I997 using xda premium

Click to collapse



It is definitely an interesting job with bonuses like free candy..

Sent from the set of Uniporn does Android


----------



## tallyforeman (Aug 3, 2012)




----------



## mrrick (Aug 3, 2012)

*signed


----------



## Babydollll (Aug 3, 2012)

*Mod edit: People being burned alive isn't funny.*


HTC One X running Viper ROM and Faux kernel....


----------



## LordManhattan (Aug 3, 2012)




----------



## prototype7 (Aug 3, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> *Mod edit: People being burned alive isn't funny.*
> 
> HTC One X running Viper ROM and Faux kernel....

Click to collapse



For about 5 minutes, then it begins to taste like liquid pencil erasers.

Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## xaccers (Aug 3, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> HTC One X running Viper ROM and Faux kernel....

Click to collapse



Why? Just why would you post a picture of someone burning to death?


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Aug 3, 2012)

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## prototype7 (Aug 3, 2012)

xaccers said:


> Why? Just why would you post a picture of someone burning to death?

Click to collapse



Why shouldn't we?

Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## xaccers (Aug 3, 2012)

prototype7 said:


> Why shouldn't we?
> 
> Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Seriously? You need to ask why shouldn't you post a photo of someone being burnt to death?


----------



## mrrick (Aug 3, 2012)

Did anybody else know that these things did this?! This is a game changer
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*signed


----------



## M_T_M (Aug 4, 2012)

mrrick said:


> Did anybody else know that these things did this?! This is a game changer
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse




Zomg!!!!

Sent from my SCH-I535 using xda premium


----------



## plegdroid (Aug 4, 2012)

tallyforeman said:


>

Click to collapse



All things Holy!  my internal organ's are now on sale on eBay!


----------



## boborone (Aug 4, 2012)

LordManhattan said:


> Bad ass (literally)

Click to collapse



Donkeys make better watch dogs than dogs. That's why farmer's and ranchers have them in the fields with livestock. They kill coyotes and wolves. And alert to intruders. Awesome animals.









*Mod edit: Insensitive image of the World Trade Center is insensitive.*


----------



## plegdroid (Aug 4, 2012)

more bike porn.


----------



## mrrick (Aug 4, 2012)

Look how happy this elephant is playing with a seal! Awesome... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*signed


----------



## mrrick (Aug 4, 2012)

M_T_M said:


> Zomg!!!!
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using xda premium

Click to collapse



I know right! I mean, why wouldn't they have little signs or something.. I'm 34 freakin years old and just now learning this! Unbelievable 

*signed


----------



## xaccers (Aug 4, 2012)

mrrick said:


> I know right! I mean, why wouldn't they have little signs or something.. I'm 34 freakin years old and just now learning this! Unbelievable
> 
> *signed

Click to collapse



This is the most amazing thing I've learnt this year!


----------



## prototype7 (Aug 4, 2012)

M_T_M said:


> Zomg!!!!
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using xda premium

Click to collapse



That is pretty awesome.



xaccers said:


> Seriously? You need to ask why shouldn't you post a photo of someone being burnt to death?

Click to collapse



Whatever, don't want to get into an argument about it, but that picture's been around for a while.


----------



## prototype7 (Aug 4, 2012)

Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## mrrick (Aug 4, 2012)

*signed


----------



## WiredPirate (Aug 4, 2012)




----------



## M_T_M (Aug 4, 2012)

WiredPirate said:


>

Click to collapse



Ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh 
Kill it with lava!!!!!!

Sent from my Xoom using xda premium


----------



## mrrick (Aug 4, 2012)

Dat look! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*signed


----------



## KennyJoe69 (Aug 4, 2012)

mrrick said:


> *signed

Click to collapse



Where is that Jazeck guy when you knead him?

Sent from my ADR6400L using xda app-developers app


----------



## WiredPirate (Aug 4, 2012)




----------



## mrrick (Aug 4, 2012)

KennyJoe69 said:


> Where is that Jazeck guy when you knead him?
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Dunno, I usually only knead dough.  Story of my life.. 


Cay friendly couch





*signed


----------



## tallyforeman (Aug 4, 2012)

mrrick said:


> Dat look!
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse




Hi-five! You got one in there........


----------



## KennyJoe69 (Aug 4, 2012)

mrrick said:


> Dunno, I usually only knead dough.  Story of my life..
> 
> 
> Cay friendly couch
> ...

Click to collapse



Kneading dough....some kinda metaphor perhaps?

Sent from my ADR6400L using xda app-developers app


----------



## LordManhattan (Aug 4, 2012)

WiredPirate said:


>

Click to collapse



There's something wrong with that spider. I know it's a spider, and it's "wrong" no matter what, but where's the "pouch"? And the legs doesn't look right.


----------



## mrrick (Aug 4, 2012)

KennyJoe69 said:


> Kneading dough....some kinda metaphor perhaps?

Click to collapse










*signed


----------



## KennyJoe69 (Aug 4, 2012)

mrrick said:


> *signed

Click to collapse



Always work from the outside in.

Sent from my ADR6400L using xda app-developers app


----------



## LordManhattan (Aug 4, 2012)




----------



## prototype7 (Aug 4, 2012)

mrrick said:


> Dunno, I usually only knead dough.  Story of my life..
> 
> 
> Cay friendly couch
> ...

Click to collapse



What exactly is a cay?

Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## mrrick (Aug 4, 2012)

It's true? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





*signed


----------



## KennyJoe69 (Aug 4, 2012)

Sent from my ADR6400L using xda app-developers app


----------



## LordManhattan (Aug 4, 2012)

mrrick said:


> It's true?
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Interesting. Explains why i'm afraid of hights.

Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium


----------



## mrrick (Aug 4, 2012)

prototype7 said:


> What exactly is a cay?
> 
> Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Ha.. How ironic

*cat

droid? That you? 





*signed


----------



## shahkam (Aug 4, 2012)

mrrick said:


> *signed

Click to collapse



The last dude whit the lady !

He must have been hungry..

Sent From My Sexy Sensation.


----------



## mrrick (Aug 4, 2012)

I've had at least two marijuanas tonight, ^that's me being lazy 

*signed


----------



## shahkam (Aug 4, 2012)

prototype7 said:


> Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Better try this on your drunk mates 

Sent From My Sexy Sensation.


----------



## KeanuC (Aug 4, 2012)

Sent from my R800x using xda premium


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Aug 4, 2012)

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## mrrick (Aug 4, 2012)

*signed


----------



## prototype7 (Aug 4, 2012)

> <br />
> <br />
> I've had at least two marijuanas tonight, ^that's me being lazy <br />
> <br />
> *signed

Click to collapse



As long as you don't have 4, you're good.

Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## KRAZYADROIDMASTER (Aug 4, 2012)

iok1 said:


> The thread count..... Its over 9000!
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



That's Is a lot!!!

Sent from my LG-P999 using xda premium


----------



## 063_XOBX (Aug 4, 2012)




----------



## Jmayorga96 (Aug 4, 2012)

meanwhile in a road of costa rica






that same hole but now with a bailey bridge


----------



## 063_XOBX (Aug 4, 2012)




----------



## MissionImprobable (Aug 4, 2012)

mrrick said:


> Did anybody else know that these things did this?! This is a game changer
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse























And for good measure: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




This, this is just because:





---------- Post added at 01:28 AM ---------- Previous post was at 01:20 AM ----------




mrrick said:


> *signed

Click to collapse



I'm going to make a floor like that out of the souls of people whose dreams I've crushed.


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Aug 4, 2012)

Ruayly said:


> What teens have become now in days..
> 
> Sent from my HTC One X using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Best edit that.  No F words bro.

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## KidCarter93 (Aug 4, 2012)

Sent from Sony Xperia S using XDA Premium
Join my threads here and here.

Check out this [GUIDE] How to be a New User (and not a noob)


----------



## gmaster1 (Aug 4, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> Sent from Sony Xperia S using XDA Premium
> Join my threads here and here.
> 
> Check out this [GUIDE] How to be a New User (and not a noob)

Click to collapse



Anyone got 2 repost pictures? That arnt be reposted?

Sent from the phone of Gamers


----------



## plegdroid (Aug 4, 2012)

gmaster1 said:


> Anyone got 2 repost pictures? That arnt be reposted?
> 
> Sent from the phone of Gamers

Click to collapse


----------



## tallyforeman (Aug 4, 2012)




----------



## iok1 (Aug 4, 2012)

Nevermind.


----------



## LordManhattan (Aug 4, 2012)

1.5 km of swimming, 40 km of biking, and 10 km of running came down to this.


----------



## WiredPirate (Aug 4, 2012)




----------



## watt9493 (Aug 4, 2012)

My miata. I pick her up monday
Sent from my DROIDX


----------



## xaccers (Aug 4, 2012)




----------



## LordManhattan (Aug 4, 2012)




----------



## husam666 (Aug 4, 2012)

not sure if repost, but good info 






---------- Post added at 06:36 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:33 PM ----------


----------



## mrrick (Aug 4, 2012)

*signed


----------



## 85gallon (Aug 4, 2012)

Poster is obviously too young to remember Kris Kross.  Also guy in posted pic thinks he came up with something original.  LOL


----------



## plegdroid (Aug 4, 2012)

used to love this as a kid.


----------



## drnecropolis (Aug 4, 2012)

85gallon said:


> Poster is obviously too young to remember Kris Kross.  Also guy in posted pic thinks he came up with something original.  LOL

Click to collapse



Jump jump!

Sent from the set of Uniporn does Android


----------



## vanessaem (Aug 4, 2012)

85gallon said:


> Poster is obviously too young to remember Kris Kross.  Also guy in posted pic thinks he came up with something original.  LOL

Click to collapse




What's old is new again?


----------



## prototype7 (Aug 4, 2012)




----------



## M_T_M (Aug 4, 2012)

85gallon said:


> Poster is obviously too young to remember Kris Kross.  Also guy in posted pic thinks he came up with something original.  LOL

Click to collapse



Kriss Kross FTW!!!


----------



## tallyforeman (Aug 4, 2012)

vanessaem said:


> What's old is new again?

Click to collapse




Don't we have a YouTube thread??


----------



## M_T_M (Aug 4, 2012)

tallyforeman said:


> Don't we have a YouTube thread??

Click to collapse



Don't we also have an ask a question thread?
Trlolololollllliex


----------



## Clark Joseph Kent (Aug 4, 2012)

M_T_M said:


> Don't we also have an ask a question thread?
> Trlolololollllliex

Click to collapse


----------



## mrrick (Aug 4, 2012)

*signed


----------



## 063_XOBX (Aug 4, 2012)




----------



## MissionImprobable (Aug 4, 2012)

Guess you've never heard of Kris Kross. Everything comes back around and this has been done and shall be again. There is nothing new under the sun.







---------- Post added at 04:00 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:59 PM ----------







---------- Post added at 04:02 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:00 PM ----------




xaccers said:


>

Click to collapse



Holy snap! One more company Apple will probably be suing down the road here for infringing on display and shape patents.

Forgive my missing of the Kris Kross failure ridicule on the previous page. I posted without full browsing of the thread.


----------



## mrrick (Aug 4, 2012)

*signed


----------



## tallyforeman (Aug 4, 2012)




----------



## vanessaem (Aug 4, 2012)

tallyforeman said:


> Don't we have a YouTube thread??

Click to collapse




Yes.


----------



## Clark Joseph Kent (Aug 4, 2012)

tallyforeman said:


>

Click to collapse



Love them airbags. (   ) (   )
Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I717 using xda premium


----------



## WiredPirate (Aug 4, 2012)




----------



## mrrick (Aug 4, 2012)

*signed


----------



## tallyforeman (Aug 4, 2012)




----------



## ross231 (Aug 4, 2012)

---------- Post added at 11:31 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:23 PM ----------


----------



## mrrick (Aug 4, 2012)

*signed


----------



## Clark Joseph Kent (Aug 5, 2012)




----------



## LoopDoGG79 (Aug 5, 2012)

mrrick said:


> *signed

Click to collapse



A lot of good that's going to do you if you get in a wreck. 

Sent from the pink Unicorn from the Darkside.


----------



## mrrick (Aug 5, 2012)

LoopDoGG79 said:


> A lot of good that's going to do you if you get in a wreck.
> 
> Sent from the pink Unicorn from the Darkside.

Click to collapse



Wreck shmeck.. Thats what airbags and 'oh ****' bars are for.. 


There is not a woman in this picture 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Edit: ha... Never noticed that tapatalk self edits curse words in posts.. ****, ****, ***, ****, ****

*signed


----------



## LordManhattan (Aug 5, 2012)




----------



## mrrick (Aug 5, 2012)

*signed


----------



## mrrick (Aug 5, 2012)

yes yes yes yes yes yes 

*signed


----------



## LordManhattan (Aug 5, 2012)




----------



## Babydollll (Aug 5, 2012)

xaccers said:


> Why? Just why would you post a picture of someone burning to death?

Click to collapse



It was a stupid ad. It didn't look real. 

HTC One X running Viper ROM and Faux kernel....


----------



## mrrick (Aug 5, 2012)

The adolf razor? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*signed


----------



## MissionImprobable (Aug 5, 2012)

mrrick said:


> yes yes yes yes yes yes
> 
> *signed

Click to collapse


----------



## mrrick (Aug 5, 2012)

*signed


----------



## mrrick (Aug 5, 2012)

*signed


----------



## boborone (Aug 5, 2012)

LordManhattan said:


> 1.5 km of swimming, 40 km of biking, and 10 km of running came down to this.

Click to collapse



That is awesome


----------



## mrrick (Aug 5, 2012)

*signed


----------



## StormMcCloud (Aug 5, 2012)




----------



## LordManhattan (Aug 5, 2012)

StormMcCloud said:


>

Click to collapse



Yes please.

Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium


----------



## mrrick (Aug 5, 2012)

*signed


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Aug 5, 2012)

Allow me







Anyone know who's kit that is?  Winner gets a prize.
Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## 063_XOBX (Aug 5, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Allow me
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Wow. I see my friends sets that they say ran $2500 (that look sad by comparison) and then don't even want to ask how much a setup like that runs. OK I lied, I do.!


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Aug 5, 2012)

063_XOBX said:


> Wow. I see my friends sets that they say ran $2500 and then don't even want to ask how much a setup like that runs. OK I lied, I do.!

Click to collapse



Totally free.  See my edit above.

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## StormMcCloud (Aug 5, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Allow me
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Terry Bozzio


----------



## MissionImprobable (Aug 5, 2012)

StormMcCloud said:


>

Click to collapse



That's so thoughtful, making it so that the sharks can come to you instead of having to hop into the water to be eaten.


----------



## StormMcCloud (Aug 5, 2012)

MissionImprobable said:


> That's so thoughtful, making it so that the sharks can come to you instead of having to hop into the water to be eaten.

Click to collapse



Dude with water that clear you can see the sharks a mile away.


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Aug 5, 2012)

StormMcCloud said:


> Terry Bozzio

Click to collapse



Correct!

And your prize








Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## StormMcCloud (Aug 5, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Correct!
> 
> And your prize
> 
> ...

Click to collapse


----------



## drnecropolis (Aug 5, 2012)

StormMcCloud said:


>

Click to collapse



Am I the only one that instantly thought of Dead Island when they seen that picture? 

Sent from the set of Uniporn does Android


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Aug 5, 2012)

StormMcCloud said:


>

Click to collapse








Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## boborone (Aug 5, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Allow me
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



It's that one dude talked about in the first couple of pages of the drummer thread who plays for dream theater now. Maybe.....

I drink, yet you're the one in AA. :beer:


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Aug 5, 2012)

boborone said:


> It's that one dude talked about in the first couple of pages of the drummer thread who plays for dream theater now. Maybe.....
> 
> I drink, yet you're the one in AA. :beer:

Click to collapse



Nope.

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## boborone (Aug 5, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Nope.
> 
> Sent from my coffee pot.

Click to collapse



I see the answer now that I posted.

I drink, yet you're the one in AA. :beer:


----------



## Talal916 (Aug 5, 2012)

I saw this picture on Facebook,, took me a while to figure it out. Let's see if you guys can get it 







Sent from my DROID RAZR


----------



## MissionImprobable (Aug 5, 2012)

StormMcCloud said:


> Dude with water that clear you can see the sharks a mile away.

Click to collapse



Yep, and they can see the ladder so as to know where to climb up into your hut and eat you.:good:


----------



## 063_XOBX (Aug 5, 2012)

Talal916 said:


> I saw this picture on Facebook,, took me a while to figure it out. Let's see if you guys can get it
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



1? I've never been good with order of operations though.


----------



## StormMcCloud (Aug 5, 2012)

Talal916 said:


> I saw this picture on Facebook,, took me a while to figure it out. Let's see if you guys can get it
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



The answer is 2

P.E.M.D.A.S.

9+3 = 12 

12x2= 24

48/24= 2


----------



## MissionImprobable (Aug 5, 2012)

^2 is correct


----------



## Archer (Aug 5, 2012)

MissionImprobable said:


>

Click to collapse



That's been posted before and I didn't ask last time, but what am I missing?


----------



## StormMcCloud (Aug 5, 2012)

Archer said:


> That's been posted before and I didn't ask last time, but what am I missing?

Click to collapse



The fact that the answer "B" was used so many time makes your brain second guess itself and makes you think that maybe that isn't the correct answer.


----------



## MissionImprobable (Aug 5, 2012)

Archer said:


> That's been posted before and I didn't ask last time, but what am I missing?

Click to collapse



When you take a test and have the same answer a few times a row you freak even if you know you're correct because seemingly there's no way a professor would do that. I've had professors who do it just to mess with the students.

---------- Post added at 01:13 AM ---------- Previous post was at 01:09 AM ----------















Teacher's are trolls too:


----------



## Archer (Aug 5, 2012)

StormMcCloud said:


> The fact that the answer "B" was used so many time makes your brain second guess itself and makes you think that maybe that isn't the correct answer.

Click to collapse



Ah okay, thanks.  I guess I didn't get it because I expected it to be funny


----------



## StormMcCloud (Aug 5, 2012)

Archer said:


> Ah okay, thanks.  I guess I didn't get it because I expected it to be funny

Click to collapse



lol you should know better than that. :silly:


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Aug 5, 2012)

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## MissionImprobable (Aug 5, 2012)

Archer said:


> Ah okay, thanks.  I guess I didn't get it because I expected it to be funny

Click to collapse



I've never threatened a Mod, but...

































































I certainly won't start now. :silly:

---------- Post added at 01:21 AM ---------- Previous post was at 01:21 AM ----------




TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Sent from my coffee pot.

Click to collapse



How did you get pictures of me in my bathtub?


----------



## Archer (Aug 5, 2012)

MissionImprobable said:


> I've never threatened a Mod, but...
> ...
> I certainly won't start now.

Click to collapse



Glad to hear it.  I don't scare easily in real life, but across the internet threats are so much more real and made by tough guys


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Aug 5, 2012)

MissionImprobable said:


> How did you get pictures of me in my bathtub?

Click to collapse




It was a paid gig.
Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## mrrick (Aug 5, 2012)

*signed


----------



## boborone (Aug 5, 2012)

063_XOBX said:


>

Click to collapse



Just watched the Croation disc thrower. Even that butch lady was pretty cute. What gives?


----------



## FromiOSToAndroid (Aug 5, 2012)

Sent from my Toaster using Tapatalk 2


----------



## redneck_666 (Aug 5, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Allow me
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Bozzio's set?

Sent from my AOKP powered Note.


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Aug 5, 2012)

redneck_666 said:


> Bozzio's set?
> 
> Sent from my AOKP powered Note.

Click to collapse



You're about an hour late, but yeah 

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## redneck_666 (Aug 5, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> You're about an hour late, but yeah
> 
> Sent from my coffee pot.

Click to collapse



At a family function. My bad. I didn't see a correct answer, so I threw it out.

Sent from my AOKP powered Note.


----------



## redneck_666 (Aug 5, 2012)

THIS is how a BBQ is done...







Whole roasted pig. Omnomnom

Sent from my AOKP powered Note.


----------



## vanessaem (Aug 5, 2012)

MissionImprobable said:


> When you take a test and have the same answer a few times a row you freak even if you know you're correct because seemingly there's no way a professor would do that. I've had professors who do it just to mess with the students.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 01:13 AM ---------- Previous post was at 01:09 AM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse




Someone created a thread based on what's on that chalkboard: http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1811784


----------



## boborone (Aug 5, 2012)

3rd water moccasin that I know about that my declawed indoor fat cat has found and killed. Recently started letting him in the backyard, can't get him to come in the house now. Lil guy kills everything back there. Lizards, snakes, mice, he's working hard on the squirrels and birds. He's gotten the nests in the trees and gotten rid of them. This cat used to rule the house with my ex's dogs and cat. Now he's ruling the yard. 

I drink, yet you're the one in AA. :beer:


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Aug 5, 2012)

Found this in my toilet a few minutes ago.  I killed it with water.





Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## boborone (Aug 5, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Found this in my toilet a few minutes ago.  I killed it with water.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Y u no kill with fire

I love burning spiders

I drink, yet you're the one in AA. :beer:


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Aug 5, 2012)

boborone said:


> Y u no kill with fire
> 
> I love burning spiders
> 
> I drink, yet you're the one in AA. :beer:

Click to collapse



I had beer to drink.

I tried incinerating a scorpion once.  Don't bother, it won't work.  Drowning doesn't work on them either.  Just fyi.  Step on them.

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## jRi0T68 (Aug 5, 2012)

One of my earliest childhood memories was waking up to the sound of my mother screaming... because she was on the couch reading a book when she noticed a scorpion crawling up her arm. Gotta love scorpions.


----------



## boborone (Aug 5, 2012)

Am I the only one who thinks a person with springs instead of legs is not a great accomplishment to be in the Olympics? Let's see a swimmer with no legs use flippers and see how the swimming community reacts to that.


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Aug 5, 2012)

boborone said:


> Am I the only one who thinks a person with springs instead of legs is not a great accomplishment to be in the Olympics? Let's see a swimmer with no legs use flippers and see how the swimming community reacts to that.

Click to collapse



I MADE my family watch his race.  I was astounded my him.  I love that ****. People who say "come at me bro", and proceed to kick ass.  Paralympics my ass....that dude out-ran 6 other runners in his qualifying round.

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## boborone (Aug 5, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> I MADE my family watch his race.  I was astounded my him.  I love that ****. People who say "come at me bro", and proceed to kick ass.  Paralympics my ass....that dude out-ran 6 other runners in his qualifying round.
> 
> Sent from my coffee pot.

Click to collapse



Oh I don't not think what he's doing isn't cool. But I think the playing field gets a lil distorted when you bring in man made body parts. They have the most rigorous drug testing for the olympics to keep it on a level playing field. Just the people and the sport. I think you could call that an enhancement, too. Advantage, don't know. Modification for the sport, yes. I just think the field they are playing on should be level for all. Not taking at all away from he has done, I can't do it. But I think you should be on the same level as the other athletes. Not saying his level is better OR worse. Just saying he's competing with an enhancement that they don't allow in other ways.


----------



## SimonTS (Aug 5, 2012)

boborone said:


> Oh I don't not think what he's doing isn't cool. But I think the playing field gets a lil distorted when you bring in man made body parts. They have the most rigorous drug testing for the olympics to keep it on a level playing field. Just the people and the sport. I think you could call that an enhancement, too. Advantage, don't know. Modification for the sport, yes. I just think the field they are playing on should be level for all. Not taking at all away from he has done, I can't do it. But I think you should be on the same level as the other athletes. Not saying his level is better OR worse. Just saying he's competing with an enhancement that they don't allow in other ways.

Click to collapse



I have to say that I am split by this whole thing.  I've followed the story of Pistorius for a few years now and happen to think that his attitude and determination are amazing - a brilliant role-model (although not necessarily any better than those soldiers you see who have lost limbs to IEDs and still go climbing mountains and rowing across the Atlantic.

My problem is that, despite all the science and knowledge we have available to us, nobody has yet been able to quantify the benefit he gets from those 'limbs'.  If somebody could do this and state, with full prove, that he is gaining zero advantage over what he would have had with his natural lower-legs then it would be a different matter, but without that it is very difficult to accept as a level playing field.

What happens if he does manage to win a medal - and then 10 or 20 years down the line somebody proves that he was gaining an unfair advantage by use of those 'limbs'?  What does that do to the Olympic message?  And would he then be labelled a cheat for all time, even though that was never his intention?


----------



## boborone (Aug 5, 2012)

SimonTS said:


> I have to say that I am split by this whole thing.  I've followed the story of Pistorius for a few years now and happen to think that his attitude and determination are amazing - a brilliant role-model (although not necessarily any better than those soldiers you see who have lost limbs to IEDs and still go climbing mountains and rowing across the Atlantic.
> 
> My problem is that, despite all the science and knowledge we have available to us, nobody has yet been able to quantify the benefit he gets from those 'limbs'.  If somebody could do this and state, with full prove, that he is gaining zero advantage over what he would have had with his natural lower-legs then it would be a different matter, but without that it is very difficult to accept as a level playing field.
> 
> What happens if he does manage to win a medal - and then 10 or 20 years down the line somebody proves that he was gaining an unfair advantage by use of those 'limbs'?  What does that do to the Olympic message?  And would he then be labelled a cheat for all time, even though that was never his intention?

Click to collapse



Yeah that's kinda my view. I think it's awesome what he's done. But with him competing, I think it skews the field. Not saying it is fair or unfair on either side. Just saying it isn't level anymore. Not a level playing field with all participants competing with the same tools. Raw talent. 

On another note, if they added a lil more bounce to those legs, and he beat Bolt and other records, would they still let him do it? I bet not, just saying.....

I drink, yet you're the one in AA. :beer:


----------



## StormMcCloud (Aug 5, 2012)

boborone said:


> Yeah that's kinda my view. I think it's awesome what he's done. But with him competing, I think it skews the field. Not saying it is fair or unfair on either side. Just saying it isn't level anymore. Not a level playing field with all participants competing with the same tools. Raw talent.
> 
> On another note, if they added a lil more bounce to those legs, and he beat Bolt and other records, would they still let him do it? I bet not, just saying.....
> 
> I drink, yet you're the one in AA. :beer:

Click to collapse



Or we could just cut off all the other athletes legs, problem solved.


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Aug 5, 2012)

Sorry just had to post this...


----------



## SimonTS (Aug 5, 2012)

B-Naughty said:


> Sorry just had to post this...

Click to collapse



Why?  And WTF???


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Aug 5, 2012)

SimonTS said:


> Why?  And WTF???

Click to collapse



guess u just don't understand...


----------



## tazman171 (Aug 5, 2012)

B-Naughty said:


> Sorry just had to post this...

Click to collapse



Say hello to my little friends - Alprazolam  No stress man, it's all way cool. 

---------- Post added at 02:24 AM ---------- Previous post was at 02:22 AM ----------




SimonTS said:


> Why?  And WTF???

Click to collapse



See above.  Take one and you won't care. :good:


----------



## KidCarter93 (Aug 5, 2012)

tazman171 said:


> *Say hello to my little friends*

Click to collapse







Sent from Sony Xperia S using XDA Premium
Join my threads here and here.

Check out this [GUIDE] How to be a New User (and not a noob)


----------



## StormMcCloud (Aug 5, 2012)




----------



## tazman171 (Aug 5, 2012)

Pick your color, lol.


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Aug 5, 2012)

tazman171 said:


> Pick your color, lol.

Click to collapse



white bars plz???


----------



## PeartFan40 (Aug 5, 2012)

That must be some really good sauce.






~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

That awkward moment when you break wind, and someone gets on the elevator.

Sent from my HTC One X, using XDA Premium 

http://forum.xda-developers.com/announcement.php?a=81


----------



## tazman171 (Aug 5, 2012)

B-Naughty said:


> white bars plz???

Click to collapse



No problem, heh heh!


----------



## xaccers (Aug 5, 2012)

SimonTS said:


> I have to say that I am split by this whole thing.  I've followed the story of Pistorius for a few years now and happen to think that his attitude and determination are amazing - a brilliant role-model (although not necessarily any better than those soldiers you see who have lost limbs to IEDs and still go climbing mountains and rowing across the Atlantic.
> 
> My problem is that, despite all the science and knowledge we have available to us, nobody has yet been able to quantify the benefit he gets from those 'limbs'.  If somebody could do this and state, with full prove, that he is gaining zero advantage over what he would have had with his natural lower-legs then it would be a different matter, but without that it is very difficult to accept as a level playing field.
> 
> What happens if he does manage to win a medal - and then 10 or 20 years down the line somebody proves that he was gaining an unfair advantage by use of those 'limbs'?  What does that do to the Olympic message?  And would he then be labelled a cheat for all time, even though that was never his intention?

Click to collapse



I'm pretty sure when the blades first came about Blue Peter demonstrated them and had a set that people with feet could wear, and there was no advantage. The "spring" is designed to be the same as human tendons.

---------- Post added at 01:12 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:00 PM ----------




mrrick said:


> *signed

Click to collapse



I wonder how many people think that's London bridge?


----------



## KennyJoe69 (Aug 5, 2012)

xaccers said:


> I'm pretty sure when the blades first came about Blue Peter demonstrated them and had a set that people with feet could wear, and there was no advantage. The "spring" is designed to be the same as human tendons.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 01:12 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:00 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



It's not??????

Sent from my ADR6400L using xda app-developers app


----------



## KidCarter93 (Aug 5, 2012)

That'll be Tower Bridge.

Sent from Sony Xperia S using XDA Premium
Join my threads here and here.

Check out this [GUIDE] How to be a New User (and not a noob)


----------



## tallyforeman (Aug 5, 2012)




----------



## tazman171 (Aug 5, 2012)

xaccers said:


> I'm pretty sure when the blades first came about Blue Peter demonstrated them and had a set that people with feet could wear, and there was no advantage. The "spring" is designed to be the same as human tendons.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 01:12 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:00 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Only the ones in Arizona!

---------- Post added at 06:08 AM ---------- Previous post was at 06:06 AM ----------




KennyJoe69 said:


> It's not??????
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Slaps forehead with a sigh!


----------



## TexasAggie97 (Aug 5, 2012)

Talal916 said:


> I saw this picture on Facebook,, took me a while to figure it out. Let's see if you guys can get it
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



My answer is 2.


----------



## mulletcutter (Aug 5, 2012)

TexasAggie97 said:


> My answer is 2.

Click to collapse



288. How'd u get 2?


----------



## KidCarter93 (Aug 5, 2012)

mulletcutter said:


> 288. How'd u get 2?

Click to collapse





StormMcCloud said:


> The answer is 2
> 
> P.E.M.D.A.S.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



There you go!

Sent from Sony Xperia S using XDA Premium
Join my threads here and here.

Check out this [GUIDE] How to be a New User (and not a noob)


----------



## MicroGeek (Aug 5, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> There you go!
> 
> Sent from Sony Xperia S using XDA Premium
> Join my threads here and here.
> ...

Click to collapse



B.I.D.M.A.S

Brackets
Indices
Division
Multiplication
Addition
Subtraction

9+3=12
48/2=24
24*12=288

Maths Lesson Complete. :good:


----------



## drnecropolis (Aug 5, 2012)

tallyforeman said:


>

Click to collapse



Almost reminds me of the Killdozer





Sent from the set of Uniporn does Android


----------



## KidCarter93 (Aug 5, 2012)

MicroGeek said:


> B.I.D.M.A.S
> 
> Brackets
> Indices
> ...

Click to collapse



Well yeah, that's how I learnt it. But it's simply one of those trick questions because dependant on which method is used, the answer will either be 288 or 2.

Sent from Sony Xperia S using XDA Premium
Join my threads here and here.

Check out this [GUIDE] How to be a New User (and not a noob)


----------



## mrrick (Aug 5, 2012)

B-Naughty said:


> Sorry just had to post this...

Click to collapse



I'll take them all please... Thanks. 








*signed


----------



## veeman (Aug 5, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> Well yeah, that's how I learnt it. But it's simply one of those trick questions because dependant on which method is used, the answer will either be 288 or 2.
> 
> Sent from Sony Xperia S using XDA Premium
> Join my threads here and here.
> ...

Click to collapse



It's 288. Multiplication and Division are "equal" in terms of which comes first so you go from left to right.


----------



## veeman (Aug 5, 2012)

xaccers said:


> I'm pretty sure when the blades first came about Blue Peter demonstrated them and had a set that people with feet could wear, and there was no advantage. The "spring" is designed to be the same as human tendons.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 01:12 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:00 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Every bridge in London is London bridge.


----------



## KidCarter93 (Aug 5, 2012)

veeman said:


> It's 288. Multiplication and Division are "equal" in terms of which comes first so you go from left to right.

Click to collapse



Yeah I know. Even though 288 is right, different countries can get taught different ways, I believe. Hence why 2 is still an answer that will crop up a lot, but not being wrong in the mind of those who say it.

Sent from Sony Xperia S using XDA Premium
Join my threads here and here.

Check out this [GUIDE] How to be a New User (and not a noob)


----------



## xaccers (Aug 5, 2012)

veeman said:


> Every bridge in London is London bridge.

Click to collapse



That would get confusing.
Even the City of London has more than one bridge


----------



## mrrick (Aug 5, 2012)

xaccers said:


> I wonder how many people think that's London bridge?

Click to collapse



What bugs me is the photographer couldn't move to his left a little to center the moon with the rings... Argghhh, my ocd hurts. 








*signed


----------



## LordManhattan (Aug 5, 2012)




----------



## veeman (Aug 5, 2012)

mrrick said:


> What bugs me is the photographer couldn't move to his left a little to center the moon with the rings... Argghhh, my ocd hurts.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



He would have to move to the right.
Edit: wait... what am I saying. Lol.


----------



## LordManhattan (Aug 5, 2012)




----------



## WiredPirate (Aug 5, 2012)

B-Naughty said:


> Sorry just had to post this...

Click to collapse



Mine are the same thing but yellow.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda premium


----------



## wbchristmas (Aug 5, 2012)

Aren't the yellow ones extra strength?




¡dErP!


----------



## husam666 (Aug 5, 2012)

The book I'm studying for tomorrow's exam is written by trolls:


----------



## LordManhattan (Aug 5, 2012)




----------



## WiredPirate (Aug 5, 2012)

wbchristmas said:


> Aren't the yellow ones extra strength?
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I think the yellow ones have caffeine in them but I'm not 100 on that. They are both 2mg.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda premium


----------



## MUNDO23 (Aug 5, 2012)

Sent from my HTC Sensation 4G using xda app-developers app


----------



## Quinny899 (Aug 5, 2012)

Took this from a card in the Boscastle visitor centre today. From punch

Sent from my Desire HD using Tapatalk 2


----------



## xaccers (Aug 5, 2012)

MUNDO23 said:


> Sent from my HTC Sensation 4G using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Can't be true, he's holding it wrong


----------



## prototype7 (Aug 5, 2012)

mrrick said:


> What bugs me is the photographer couldn't move to his left a little to center the moon with the rings... Argghhh, my ocd hurts.
> 
> 
> *signed

Click to collapse


----------



## mrrick (Aug 5, 2012)

prototype7 said:


>

Click to collapse



MUCH better!  









*signed


----------



## Clark Joseph Kent (Aug 5, 2012)




----------



## husam666 (Aug 5, 2012)




----------



## mulletcutter (Aug 5, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> Well yeah, that's how I learnt it. But it's simply one of those trick questions because dependant on which method is used, the answer will either be 288 or 2.
> 
> Sent from Sony Xperia S using XDA Premium
> Join my threads here and here.
> ...

Click to collapse



Its no trick, do the division before multiplication.  If the X was before the / then u do the multiplication first.


----------



## prototype7 (Aug 5, 2012)




----------



## 063_XOBX (Aug 5, 2012)

I don't know if anybody's ever seen these but check this out (more at This Link ) 







It's a White Russian under a microscope. Trippy huh?


----------



## prototype7 (Aug 5, 2012)




----------



## mrrick (Aug 5, 2012)

*signed


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 5, 2012)

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## vanessaem (Aug 5, 2012)

Mod Gestapo just removed some posts.

I can't begin to tell you people that being a moderator is not easy. Like I said, we're the enemy until you all need us for something. We're just trying to do our jobs here. 

So lets get this thread running "smoothly" again and continue posting pics.


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Aug 5, 2012)

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## mrrick (Aug 5, 2012)

*signed


----------



## LordManhattan (Aug 5, 2012)




----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Aug 5, 2012)

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## 063_XOBX (Aug 5, 2012)

LordManhattan said:


>

Click to collapse


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Aug 5, 2012)

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## LordManhattan (Aug 5, 2012)

063_XOBX said:


>

Click to collapse



You've wrapped the


----------



## mrrick (Aug 5, 2012)

*signed


----------



## TexasAggie97 (Aug 5, 2012)

MicroGeek said:


> B.I.D.M.A.S
> 
> Brackets
> Indices
> ...

Click to collapse



Here is how I read the math problem:

48
———
2*(9+3)


----------



## LordManhattan (Aug 5, 2012)

mrrick said:


> *signed

Click to collapse



Fap level: Pro

The guy has a freaking fap station.


----------



## mrrick (Aug 5, 2012)

*signed


----------



## boborone (Aug 5, 2012)

LordManhattan said:


> Fap level: Pro
> 
> The guy has a freaking fap station.

Click to collapse



You need to lay off the porn sites if you see a desk and think "fap station":silly:


----------



## yusuv (Aug 5, 2012)

mine..





Sent from my GT-S5360 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## tazman171 (Aug 5, 2012)

veeman said:


> It's 288. Multiplication and Division are "equal" in terms of which comes first so you go from left to right.

Click to collapse



Not, you alwAys do the math in the parentheses first (9+3)=12 so you can then take care of the division and or multiplication by the # out side the brackets, parenthesis, etc.  Multiply with the resulting product giving you 24.  48/24=2.  That's the only way no matter where you're from and not open to interpretation but often interpreted wrong. Do it out of order and you end up with 288 and buildings that fall in 30 mph wind loads.  I work with transposing formulas every day, inside parenthesis is always first. 5*(1/(2*.001))+20 = 2520 not .0125 if done the wrong way.

Alright, that outta stir some hornets nest, lol. 

Sent from the darkest corners of YOUR grey mater!


----------



## Avilove.Cullen (Aug 5, 2012)

Press Thanks on getting Helped by me


----------



## tazman171 (Aug 5, 2012)

Avilove.Cullen said:


> Press Thanks on getting Helped by me

Click to collapse



A Vmax! In some place I'd never think of seeing one!


----------



## Avilove.Cullen (Aug 5, 2012)

tazman171 said:


> A Vmax! In some place I'd never think of seeing one!

Click to collapse



Can you briefly tell "where would you can't think of seeing one" ?? 

Press Thanks on getting Helped by me


----------



## FernBch (Aug 5, 2012)

tazman171 said:


> Not, you alwAys do the math in the parentheses first (9+3)=12 so you can then take care of the division and or multiplication by the # out side the brackets, parenthesis, etc.  Multiply with the resulting product giving you 24.  48/24=2.  That's the only way no matter where you're from and not open to interpretation but often interpreted wrong. Do it out of order and you end up with 288 and buildings that fall in 30 mph wind loads.  I work with transposing formulas every day, inside parenthesis is always first. 5*(1/(2*.001))+20 = 2520 not .0125 if done the wrong way.
> 
> Alright, that outta stir some hornets nest, lol.
> 
> Sent from the darkest corners of YOUR grey mater!

Click to collapse



According to every calculator I've tried this on 48/2(9+3)=288. First step is the parenthises, so it becomes 48/2x12. Done left to right it is 288.


----------



## TexasAggie97 (Aug 5, 2012)

FernBch said:


> According to every calculator I've tried this on 48/2(9+3)=288. First step is the parenthises, so it becomes 48/2x12. Done left to right it is 288.

Click to collapse



Calculators work on input given,left to right?


----------



## MissionImprobable (Aug 6, 2012)

vanessaem said:


> Someone created a thread based on what's on that chalkboard: http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1811784

Click to collapse



Yeah, the silliness that ensued from that was what led me to post that up.

---------- Post added at 07:08 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:00 PM ----------




KidCarter93 said:


> Well yeah, that's how I learnt it. But it's simply one of those trick questions because dependant on which method is used, the answer will either be 288 or 2.

Click to collapse



My sincerest hope is that anyone who thinks there are two correct answers to an equation that consists only of constants is not ever, ever granted an engineering or design degree.


----------



## ch1naski (Aug 6, 2012)

StormMcCloud said:


> The answer is 2
> 
> P.E.M.D.A.S.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Please explain the acronym, so my math will be up to par.. .


----------



## ch1naski (Aug 6, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Sent from my coffee pot.

Click to collapse



That rocks.


----------



## MissionImprobable (Aug 6, 2012)

ch1naski said:


> Please explain the acronym, so my math will be up to par.. .

Click to collapse



Order of Operations:
Parentheses
Exponents
Multiplication
Division
Addition
Subtraction


----------



## 063_XOBX (Aug 6, 2012)

ch1naski said:


> Please explain the acronym, so my math will be up to par.. .

Click to collapse



Parenthesis, Exponent, Multiplication, Division, Addition, Subtraction.


----------



## vanessaem (Aug 6, 2012)

MissionImprobable said:


> Yeah, the silliness that ensued from that was what led me to post that up.

Click to collapse


 

How can you tell that silliness from the normal silliness that goes on in this forum?


----------



## 063_XOBX (Aug 6, 2012)




----------



## mrrogers1 (Aug 6, 2012)

tallyforeman said:


> Another day out at the range:

Click to collapse



LL or DIAS? I've got myself a RR myself w/ a bunch of goodies. (you know how that goes) 



Sent from my EVO LTE using XDA premium


----------



## xaccers (Aug 6, 2012)

In other countries it may be known as BODMAS; brackets, orders, division, multiplication, addition, subtraction.


----------



## conantroutman (Aug 6, 2012)

vanessaem said:


> How can you tell that silliness over the normal silliness that goes on in this forum?

Click to collapse



What silliness??





Sent from my Xoom using XDA Premium HD app


----------



## vanessaem (Aug 6, 2012)

conantroutman said:


> What silliness??
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse




Nice...Monty Python FTW.


----------



## 063_XOBX (Aug 6, 2012)

conantroutman said:


> What silliness??
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse


----------



## Clark Joseph Kent (Aug 6, 2012)

conantroutman said:


> What silliness??
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse


----------



## LordManhattan (Aug 6, 2012)




----------



## Keion (Aug 6, 2012)

I got b& at /a/ for sh!tposting ;_;


----------



## MissionImprobable (Aug 6, 2012)

vanessaem said:


> How can you tell that silliness from the normal silliness that goes on in this forum?

Click to collapse






Because my Troll powers are over 9000!



More pictures of a moderately attractive female doing cosplay:




















This last pic is of her just being moderately attractive:


----------



## vanessaem (Aug 6, 2012)

MissionImprobable said:


> Because my Troll powers are over 9000!
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse




I managed to find the above hidden among those ginormous pics.


----------



## 063_XOBX (Aug 6, 2012)

Here's a gif basket


----------



## SpaceCaker (Aug 6, 2012)

MissionImprobable said:


> Because my Troll powers are over 9000!
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



The world god only knows anime  

I see what you did there 

Sent from my GT-S5830 using xda premium


----------



## tazman171 (Aug 6, 2012)

Avilove.Cullen said:


> Can you briefly tell "where would you can't think of seeing one" ??
> 
> Press Thanks on getting Helped by me

Click to collapse



Yeah, your driveway.  Smart ass! 

---------- Post added at 06:47 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:36 PM ----------




FernBch said:


> According to every calculator I've tried this on 48/2(9+3)=288. First step is the parenthises, so it becomes 48/2x12. Done left to right it is 288.

Click to collapse



Your calculator doesn't do the formula as is  unless it specifically states the it can do write view or algebraic formulas.  My calculator come out with 2 as the answer with the formula entered exactly as is (Sharp EL-W516x with write view, 4 lines of display)  You are entering it wrong, you have to do the math inside the () 9+3=12 no matter what, 2x12=24 no matter what, 48/24=2 no matter what.  Just because you're not telling your calc the proper order of doing the calcs doesn't make your wrong answer right.

But hey, I only work with numbers way more complex than that every day and maintain a 3.98 GPA in college for electronics engineering tech with digital comm and avionics as majors so what the hell could I know.

Your absolutely correct in your math.  I hope to do business with you someday, I feel it could be advantageous for me. :good:

Edit:  In my Ti 84 Plus and my Ti 89 Titanium Plus graphing calcs the answer is ..... 2!  Wow, they must be broke!


----------



## MissionImprobable (Aug 6, 2012)

vanessaem said:


> I managed to find the above hidden among those ginormous pics.

Click to collapse



Your power level must be high as well. It seems I must reasses you as a threat to my tyrany.


----------



## tallyforeman (Aug 6, 2012)

mrrogers1 said:


> LL or DIAS? I've got myself a RR myself w/ a bunch of goodies. (you know how that goes)
> 
> View attachment 1243886
> 
> Sent from my EVO LTE using XDA premium

Click to collapse



True!

My buddy is the mfg and registered the rec as post sample. He just started a krink today.


----------



## NotATreoFan (Aug 6, 2012)

ch1naski said:


> Please explain the acronym, so my math will be up to par.. .

Click to collapse



It was taught to me as *P*lease *E*xcuse *M*y *D*ear *A*unt *S*ally. Which is how I remember the order of operations.

Now how about My Very Eager Mother Just Ordered Us Nine Pizzas?? Anyone?


----------



## tallyforeman (Aug 6, 2012)

NotATreoFan said:


> It was taught to me as *P*lease *E*xcuse *M*y *D*ear *A*unt *S*ally. Which is how I remember the order of operations.
> 
> Now how about My Very Eager Mother Just Served Up Nine Pizzas?? Anyone?

Click to collapse



Fixed it for you.


Didn't they drop it to Nachos since the Pizzas got canned?


----------



## StormMcCloud (Aug 6, 2012)




----------



## vanessaem (Aug 6, 2012)

MissionImprobable said:


> Your power level must be high as well. It seems I must reasses you as a threat to my tyrrany.

Click to collapse


----------



## MissionImprobable (Aug 6, 2012)

vanessaem said:


>

Click to collapse


----------



## mrrogers1 (Aug 6, 2012)

tallyforeman said:


> True!
> 
> My buddy is the mfg and registered the rec as post sample. He just started a krink today.

Click to collapse



Use hearing GOOD hearing pro and have something big to shoot at with the Krink. Those things are LAF (Loud As ***k) and don't shoot for sh*t. I have a buddy that had AAC do a custom suppressor for his Krink and it's still too damn loud! Lol 

I love all my NFA stuff and so do all my friends. 8 stamps and steadily working to collect more. 

Sent from my EVO LTE using XDA premium


----------



## tallyforeman (Aug 6, 2012)

---------- Post added at 10:42 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:39 PM ----------




mrrogers1 said:


> Use hearing GOOD hearing pro and have something big to shoot at with the Krink. Those things are LAF (Loud As ***k) and don't shoot for sh*t. I have a buddy that had AAC do a custom suppressor for his Krink and it's still too damn loud! Lol
> 
> I love all my NFA stuff and so do all my friends. 8 stamps and steadily working to collect more.
> 
> Sent from my EVO LTE using XDA premium

Click to collapse



Yea no doubt! Knowing my buddy, he'll build a suppressor for it just for the heck of it. He's built some pretty quiet ones for some other calibers.


----------



## StormMcCloud (Aug 6, 2012)




----------



## 85gallon (Aug 6, 2012)




----------



## LordManhattan (Aug 6, 2012)




----------



## NotATreoFan (Aug 6, 2012)

tallyforeman said:


> Fixed it for you.
> 
> 
> Didn't they drop it to Nachos since the Pizzas got canned?

Click to collapse



Good catch. I was wondering who would see it.


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## mrrick (Aug 6, 2012)

*signed


----------



## MissionImprobable (Aug 6, 2012)

mrrick said:


> *signed

Click to collapse



Probably a better read than the basis for the parody.


----------



## drnecropolis (Aug 6, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Sent from my coffee pot.

Click to collapse



Did you see the Beanie babies on the left and my little ponies (possibly troll dolls) on the right behind him? 

Sent from the set of Uniporn does Android


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

drnecropolis said:


> Did you see the Beanie babies on the left and my little ponies (possibly troll dolls) on the right behind him?
> 
> Sent from the set of Uniporn does Android

Click to collapse



Now I do. Lololol

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## mrrick (Aug 6, 2012)

*signed


----------



## Archer (Aug 6, 2012)

NotATreoFan said:


> Now how about My Very Eager Mother Just Ordered Us Nine Pizzas?? Anyone?

Click to collapse



Not too sure about the O, but My Very Easy Method Just Speeds Up Naming Planets


----------



## StormMcCloud (Aug 6, 2012)

Archer said:


> Not too sure about the O, but My Very Easy Method Just Speeds Up Naming Planets

Click to collapse



Except Pluto isn't a planet anymore so you have to come up with a new one.


----------



## Archer (Aug 6, 2012)

StormMcCloud said:


> Except Pluto isn't a planet anymore so you have to come up with a new one.

Click to collapse



Lol "isn't a planet".  And let's not forget Nibiru.

Anywho, I didn't come up with that.  It's and old, old method of remembering them.

Still don't get the O though


----------



## KidCarter93 (Aug 6, 2012)

I thought it was disgraceful when they announced that Pluto wouldn't class as a planet anymore because its simply a dwarf planet.
I'll always class Pluto as a planet still cause I've got faith in the little guy 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda premium


----------



## mrrick (Aug 6, 2012)

*signed


----------



## wbchristmas (Aug 6, 2012)

vanessaem said:


>

Click to collapse










Hey look! It's Flea from the Red Hot Chili Peppers!




d3rP!


----------



## FernBch (Aug 6, 2012)

tazman171 said:


> Yeah, your driveway.  Smart ass!
> 
> ---------- Post added at 06:47 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:36 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I can enter the entire equation before solving it........


----------



## genericmessage (Aug 6, 2012)




----------



## KidCarter93 (Aug 6, 2012)

Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda premium


----------



## LordManhattan (Aug 6, 2012)




----------



## Dblfstr (Aug 6, 2012)

MicroGeek said:


> B.I.D.M.A.S
> 
> Brackets
> Indices
> ...

Click to collapse





KidCarter93 said:


> Well yeah, that's how I learnt it. But it's simply one of those trick questions because dependant on which method is used, the answer will either be 288 or 2.
> 
> Sent from Sony Xperia S using XDA Premium
> Join my threads here and here.
> ...

Click to collapse





veeman said:


> It's 288. Multiplication and Division are "equal" in terms of which comes first so you go from left to right.

Click to collapse



n00bs, The answer is 2.

Operations in brackets (parentheses) are performed first. 2(9+3) which is 24. 

Consider x = (9+3)
So, 48 / 2x = is our equation.
reduce to 24/x where x = (9+3)
24/(9+3) = 24/12 = 2

Again consider 48 / 2(x+y) where x = 9 and y = 3
48 / 2x + 2y
24/ x + y
24 / 9 + 3
24/12 = 2

You must consider that 2(9+3) is all part of the denominator. The parenthesis includes the multiplication by 2, you only simplify within the parenthesis because the variables are known.


----------



## LordManhattan (Aug 6, 2012)




----------



## MissionImprobable (Aug 6, 2012)

^Haven't seen that one in forever.


----------



## LordManhattan (Aug 6, 2012)




----------



## orb3000 (Aug 6, 2012)




----------



## wbchristmas (Aug 6, 2012)

LordManhattan said:


>

Click to collapse


----------



## plegdroid (Aug 6, 2012)

part of my day 

Stan.


----------



## likeurface (Aug 6, 2012)

A younger me

Sent from my SPH-D710 using xda premium


----------



## M_T_M (Aug 6, 2012)

likeurface said:


> A younger me
> 
> Sent from my SPH-D710 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Not sure if doing push ups or climbing walls to reach for gravity defying ball


----------



## mrrick (Aug 6, 2012)

This is the kind of thing googly eyes were made for
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*signed


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## mrrick (Aug 6, 2012)

*signed


----------



## coolsandie (Aug 6, 2012)




----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

Mod Edit: Sorry mate, this picture was removed before due to the subject matter not being a funny one. Sorry but it has now been replaced by this one:


----------



## mrrick (Aug 6, 2012)

*signed


----------



## KidCarter93 (Aug 6, 2012)

Sent from Sony Xperia S using XDA Premium
Join my threads here and here.

Check out this [GUIDE] How to be a New User (and not a noob)


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## WiredPirate (Aug 6, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


>

Click to collapse


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## StormMcCloud (Aug 6, 2012)

Finally someone spelled it out for us! Now there is no reason to ever make a mistake with these words again.


----------



## WiredPirate (Aug 6, 2012)

StormMcCloud said:


> Finally someone spelled it out for us! Now there is no reason to ever make a mistake with these words again.

Click to collapse


----------



## LordManhattan (Aug 6, 2012)




----------



## 063_XOBX (Aug 6, 2012)

StormMcCloud said:


> Finally someone spelled it out for us! Now there is no reason to ever make a mistake with these words again.

Click to collapse



This should be added to the FAQ stickies at the top of every forums section.


----------



## WiredPirate (Aug 7, 2012)

lol


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Aug 7, 2012)

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## ak700 (Aug 7, 2012)

Just saw the Google Self Driving Car! I know the picture quality is bad, but it's what you get from a Nokia


----------



## swiss420 (Aug 7, 2012)

College rule of thumb was. Slow down around Donkin Donuts.  Those Cops would have eaten their own wheels if they were made out of Donuts.

View attachment 1245849

And for all StarWars Fan here a current picture of DarthVader. I guess he invested his money wisely and builds up his Empire again. :victory:

View attachment 1245848


----------



## tazman171 (Aug 7, 2012)

Dblfstr said:


> n00bs, The answer is 2.
> 
> Operations in brackets (parentheses) are performed first. 2(9+3) which is 24.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Thank you for stating that as a simple algebraic equation, I couldn't find the words to explain that you can't just simplify the denominator away when the multiplication of a sum 2(x+y) is the denominator.  Well stated.


----------



## mrrick (Aug 7, 2012)

*signed


----------



## LordManhattan (Aug 7, 2012)




----------



## Beckal (Aug 7, 2012)

LordManhattan said:


>

Click to collapse





██████████████████████████

SK Rapid Wien
Tapatalked by Beckal


----------



## mrrick (Aug 7, 2012)

*signed


----------



## 063_XOBX (Aug 7, 2012)

mrrick said:


>

Click to collapse



The same thing is happening to me actually. I just updated the XDA app so I assume that's to blame and a fix is coming.


----------



## Clark Joseph Kent (Aug 7, 2012)




----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Aug 7, 2012)

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## Clark Joseph Kent (Aug 7, 2012)




----------



## mrrick (Aug 7, 2012)

063_XOBX said:


> The same thing is happening to me actually. I just updated the XDA app so I assume that's to blame and a fix is coming.

Click to collapse



Tapatalk needs to get it together.. They don't realize this ain't a ****ing game to us! 







*signed


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Aug 7, 2012)

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## LordManhattan (Aug 7, 2012)




----------



## SLB9884 (Aug 7, 2012)

063_XOBX said:


> 1? I've never been good with order of operations though.

Click to collapse



288

Sent from My Awesome Htc Evo 4g on Sprint


----------



## 85gallon (Aug 7, 2012)

StormMcCloud said:


> Finally someone spelled it out for us! Now there is no reason to ever make a mistake with these words again.

Click to collapse



Are you trolling or just stupid? LOL. 



063_XOBX said:


> This should be added to the FAQ stickies at the top of every forums section.

Click to collapse



Are you trolling or stupid as well?  LOL


----------



## 063_XOBX (Aug 7, 2012)

85gallon said:


> Are you trolling or just stupid? LOL.
> 
> Are you trolling or stupid as well?  LOL

Click to collapse








My response.


----------



## veeman (Aug 7, 2012)

ak700 said:


> Just saw the Google Self Driving Car! I know the picture quality is bad, but it's what you get from a Nokia

Click to collapse



I thought Google's car was a Prius.

---------- Post added at 09:59 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:56 PM ----------




Dblfstr said:


> n00bs, The answer is 2.
> 
> Operations in brackets (parentheses) are performed first. 2(9+3) which is 24.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Good explanation but still not right. Type it into a calculator and see for yourself.

48/2(9+3)
48/2*12
24*12
288


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Aug 7, 2012)




----------



## KidCarter93 (Aug 7, 2012)

85gallon said:


> Are you trolling or just stupid? LOL.
> 
> Are you trolling or stupid as well?  LOL

Click to collapse



This better for ya 




The erasing would normally have been better but I've had a few bevvies so my hands not so steady 
Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda premium


----------



## MissionImprobable (Aug 7, 2012)

85gallon said:


> Are you trolling or just stupid? LOL.
> 
> Are you trolling or stupid as well?  LOL

Click to collapse



Says the man confused over "actual" miles? :silly:






---------- Post added at 11:12 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:09 PM ----------




bigjoe2675 said:


>

Click to collapse



I see lightsabers in this kid's future.






---------- Post added at 11:14 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:13 PM ----------




veeman said:


> Good explanation but still not right. Type it into a calculator and see for yourself.
> 
> 48/2(9+3)
> 48/2*12
> ...

Click to collapse



What is happening in our schools these days? You have to be smarter than the electronics that you are using. This has gone beyond silly to sad.


----------



## KidCarter93 (Aug 7, 2012)

I'm surprised the maths equation pic is still going on LOL. It's been days so far 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda premium


----------



## veeman (Aug 7, 2012)

MissionImprobable said:


> What is happening in our schools these days? You have to be smarter than the electronics that you are using. This has gone beyond silly to sad.

Click to collapse



I was using the screenshots to prove my point. The calculator built in does order of operations correctly.

---------- Post added at 10:20 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:19 PM ----------




KidCarter93 said:


> I'm surprised the maths equation pic is still going on LOL. It's been days so far
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Lol, it must be solved!


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Aug 7, 2012)

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## boborone (Aug 7, 2012)




----------



## 063_XOBX (Aug 7, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Sent from my coffee pot.

Click to collapse



I wish that would still look like that a few months later. All the sunlight, rain, animals etc will probably reduce it to a faded plastic blob.


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Aug 7, 2012)

063_XOBX said:


> I wish that would still look like that a few months later. All the sunlight, rain, animals etc will probably reduce it to a faded plastic blob.

Click to collapse



Hell, I'd just pick the thing up and put it inside every night 

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## 063_XOBX (Aug 7, 2012)

Edited for good taste


----------



## StormMcCloud (Aug 7, 2012)

mmmmm Sweet Tea Bourbon, soo soo tasty!


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Aug 7, 2012)

Deleted.

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Aug 7, 2012)




----------



## boborone (Aug 7, 2012)




----------



## 063_XOBX (Aug 7, 2012)

boborone said:


>

Click to collapse



That face. Priceless.


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Aug 7, 2012)

boborone said:


>

Click to collapse



I got modded today for a Hitler pic lol. 

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## 063_XOBX (Aug 7, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> I got modded today for a Hitler pic lol.
> 
> Sent from my coffee pot.

Click to collapse



Das funny! I'm hoping things lax up around here soon.


----------



## 85gallon (Aug 7, 2012)

MissionImprobable said:


> Says the man confused over "actual" miles? :silly:

Click to collapse



What is the other option?  "Fake" or "Simulated" miles?  Why not just say 28,000 miles?  Unnecessary word added.  Kind of like  "Aerosmith, Live in concert"  WTF?  Are they going to be "Dead in concert"?  Bad example though.  Those guys are pretty old.  LOL

---------- Post added at 11:14 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:12 PM ----------




ak700 said:


> Just saw the Google Self Driving Car! I know the picture quality is bad, but it's what you get from a Nokia

Click to collapse



Self Driving? Most likely Street View capture car?  I have seen several of those.


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Aug 7, 2012)




----------



## 85gallon (Aug 7, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> This better for ya
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Much gooder! 

People would read tat **** posted earlier and actually believe it!!!


----------



## StormMcCloud (Aug 7, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> This better for ya
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Defyanately much gooder words use.




85gallon said:


> Much gooder!
> 
> People would read tat **** posted earlier and actually believe it!!!

Click to collapse



lol the one I posted was a joke.


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Aug 7, 2012)

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## 063_XOBX (Aug 7, 2012)

B-Naughty said:


>

Click to collapse



I wish they would stop spreading this idea about cops. There are some pricks (true about every kind of work) and some who genuinely are doing it to help people. I ran into a few in my teenage/experimentation years and because I was honest with them and knew my rights they either let me off with a warning and confiscated my "contraband" or even let me walk away and keep it just because they had "actual" crimes that deserved their attention more. 


TLDR Version: Cops are our protectors. Some might get power hungry but just as many want to help us.


----------



## StormMcCloud (Aug 7, 2012)

---------- Post added at 12:27 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:26 AM ----------




B-Naughty said:


>

Click to collapse





063_XOBX said:


> I wish they would stop spreading this idea about cops. There are some pricks (true about every kind of work) and some who genuinely are doing it to help people. I ran into a few in my teenage/experimentation years and because I was honest with them and knew my rights they either let me off with a warning and confiscated my "contraband" or even let me walk away and keep it just because they had "actual" crimes that deserved their attention more.
> 
> 
> TLDR Version: Cops are our protectors. Some might get power hungry but just as many want to help us.

Click to collapse



TLDR: Stop breaking the law.


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Aug 7, 2012)

StormMcCloud said:


> TLDR: Stop breaking the law.

Click to collapse



It's a picture dude....  chill out...


----------



## StormMcCloud (Aug 7, 2012)

B-Naughty said:


> It's a picture dude....  chill out...

Click to collapse



Please respond with a picture, like this...


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Aug 7, 2012)

063_XOBX said:


> I wish they would stop spreading this idea about cops. There are some pricks (true about every kind of work) and some who genuinely are doing it to help people. I ran into a few in my teenage/experimentation years and because I was honest with them and knew my rights they either let me off with a warning and confiscated my "contraband" or even let me walk away and keep it just because they had "actual" crimes that deserved their attention more.
> 
> 
> TLDR Version: Cops are our protectors. Some might get power hungry but just as many want to help us.

Click to collapse



same for you...  see above pic LOL


----------



## 063_XOBX (Aug 7, 2012)

B-Naughty said:


> same for you...  see above pic LOL

Click to collapse



I'm being totally calm. I just hate to think of how my generation has this sort of mentality that every cop is out to get them / stop snitchin'. What's the point of an images thread if we can't discuss them?


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Aug 7, 2012)

063_XOBX said:


> I'm being totally calm. I just hate to think of how my generation has this sort of mentality that every cop is out to get them / stop snitchin'. What's the point of an images thread if we can't discuss them?

Click to collapse



ok, i'll give you that one...  but i didn't create the pic, just posted it...  continue discussion if you'd like...

and another for good measure:


----------



## 063_XOBX (Aug 7, 2012)

B-Naughty said:


> ok, i'll give you that one...  but i didn't create the pic, just posted it...  continue discussion if you'd like...
> 
> and another for good measure:

Click to collapse



It's all good here. I wasn't aiming that at you, more of at society in general.
Obviously not even a little bit 'shopped. Now somebody add meme captions in Cosby-speak. Plenty of zip-zaps and whatnot.


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Aug 7, 2012)

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## vanessaem (Aug 7, 2012)

063_XOBX said:


> Das funny! I'm hoping things lax up around here soon.

Click to collapse


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Aug 7, 2012)

063_XOBX said:


> It's all good here. I wasn't aiming that at you, more of at society in general.
> Obviously not even a little bit 'shopped. Now somebody add meme captions in Cosby-speak. Plenty of zip-zaps and whatnot.

Click to collapse



then that's my bad for taking it that way...  guess when youve been thoroughly beaten by cops on several occasions, some of them know you by name, and once you're spotted it's like 'there he is again, come on lets go see what hes doing'...  guess its just a sensitive topic for me sometimes...


----------



## KidCarter93 (Aug 7, 2012)

Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda premium


----------



## 85gallon (Aug 7, 2012)

StormMcCloud said:


> lol the one I posted was a joke.

Click to collapse



Hey, there are are physicists out there that don't know the difference between "then" and "than".  You never know.  LOL


----------



## StormMcCloud (Aug 7, 2012)

85gallon said:


> Hey, there are are physicists out there that don't know the difference between "then" and "than".  You never know.  LOL

Click to collapse



Yep there out they're alright.


----------



## 063_XOBX (Aug 7, 2012)

StormMcCloud said:


> Yep there out they're alright.

Click to collapse


----------



## StormMcCloud (Aug 7, 2012)

063_XOBX said:


>

Click to collapse


----------



## ak700 (Aug 7, 2012)




----------



## mrrogers1 (Aug 7, 2012)

Hope this hotty doesn't get removed for showing too much skin....


----------



## 85gallon (Aug 7, 2012)

mrrogers1 said:


> Hope this hotty doesn't get removed for showing too much skin....

Click to collapse



At least she shaves her pits!!!


----------



## StormMcCloud (Aug 7, 2012)

Yoshie has one of the best last names in the Olympics.


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Aug 7, 2012)

Totally looks like






Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## drraptor (Aug 7, 2012)

063_XOBX said:


> The same thing is happening to me actually. I just updated the XDA app so I assume that's to blame and a fix is coming.

Click to collapse



It is something wrong with xda forums currently tapatalk is working fine on othe forums

sent using tapatalk


----------



## xaccers (Aug 7, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> I'm surprised the maths equation pic is still going on LOL. It's been days so far
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda premium

Click to collapse








It all depends on how you view the division symbol as to what is being divided.
For some people it is 

48
--- x (9+3) = 288
 2

And others it is
      48
------------ = 2
   2(9+3)

So ideally to mean the latter it should be expressed as 48/(2(9+3)) but those of us who use formula "know" what we mean when we use / which is generally "over everything that follows" so we would write the latter as 48/2(9+3) and the former as (48/2)(9+3) to avoid confusion.


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 7, 2012)

Awesome  you got rid of the height limit? 

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## mrrick (Aug 7, 2012)

*signed


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 7, 2012)

m1l4droid said:


> Version 1.3.1 has double the previous hight limit afaik.
> One more:
> [
> 
> Also congrats on your Nexus 7! It is awesome or what?

Click to collapse



Sweet building  Cheers man  it's awesome xD

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## odsso (Aug 7, 2012)

Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda premium


----------



## mrrick (Aug 7, 2012)

*signed


----------



## Dblfstr (Aug 7, 2012)

veeman said:


> I thought Google's car was a Prius.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 09:59 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:56 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Had to repost:





But I can see it both ways. Even excel wants to tell me its 288... psh, microsoft.


----------



## DD-Ripper (Aug 7, 2012)

That awkward moment....Lol...ROFL. 






♬★------ιƒ ι αgяєє∂ ωιтн уσυ; ωє'∂ вσтн вє ωяσηg  シ------ ★♬


----------



## iok1 (Aug 7, 2012)

DD-Ripper said:


> That awkward moment....Lol...ROFL.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Wtf is that camera? Kinda fugly. 

Sent from my jelly bean


----------



## tallyforeman (Aug 7, 2012)

iok1 said:


> Wtf is that camera? Kinda fugly.
> 
> Sent from my jelly bean

Click to collapse





Camera.... What camera??


----------



## MissionImprobable (Aug 7, 2012)

iok1 said:


> Wtf is that camera? Kinda fugly.
> 
> Sent from my jelly bean

Click to collapse


----------



## WiredPirate (Aug 7, 2012)




----------



## orb3000 (Aug 7, 2012)




----------



## mrrick (Aug 7, 2012)

*signed


----------



## WiredPirate (Aug 7, 2012)




----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Aug 7, 2012)

WiredPirate said:


>

Click to collapse








Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## WiredPirate (Aug 7, 2012)




----------



## 85gallon (Aug 7, 2012)

WiredPirate said:


>

Click to collapse


----------



## 063_XOBX (Aug 7, 2012)




----------



## plegdroid (Aug 7, 2012)

image courtsey of Curiosity


----------



## MissionImprobable (Aug 7, 2012)




----------



## TexasAggie97 (Aug 7, 2012)

veeman said:


> I thought Google's car was a Prius.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 09:59 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:56 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Calculators (or any electronic device) works on input. Garbage in = garbage out


----------



## plegdroid (Aug 7, 2012)

http://www.google.com/gwt/x?hl=en&u...&sa=X&ei=yVkhUJ7nBIXbsgbXyoDgBg&ved=0CBkQFjAA


sent from my lump of plastic


----------



## StormMcCloud (Aug 7, 2012)

plegdroid said:


> View attachment 1247547
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



He didn't invent the internet...




^^^^ He did!


----------



## xaccers (Aug 7, 2012)

plegdroid said:


> sent from my lump of plastic

Click to collapse



Helps save countless sailors' and civilians' lives, brings war to an earlier end, can't tell anyone, treated with derision rather than honour. So very very wrong.


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Aug 7, 2012)

StormMcCloud said:


> He didn't invent the internet...
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



It said computer, not internet 

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## WiredPirate (Aug 7, 2012)

StormMcCloud said:


>

Click to collapse


----------



## StormMcCloud (Aug 7, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> It said computer, not internet
> 
> Sent from my coffee pot.

Click to collapse



Pfft tomato potato.


----------



## plegdroid (Aug 7, 2012)

xaccers said:


> Helps save countless sailors' and civilians' lives, brings war to an earlier end, can't tell anyone, treated with derision rather than honour. So very very wrong.

Click to collapse



yes, he wasn't treated very well by his own nation and ended his own life at a early age.  thank you very much but we've got to (chemically)  castrate you for all you've done. 

very sad. 

sent from my lump of plastic


----------



## xaccers (Aug 7, 2012)

plegdroid said:


> yes, he wasn't treated very well by his own nation and ended his own life at a early age.  thank you very much but we've got to castrate* you for all you've done.
> 
> very sad.
> 
> sent from my lump of plastic

Click to collapse




*injected with female hormones to reduce his libido and therefore homosexual tendencies (he'd been duped into taking a guy back to his house who then robbed him, no hanky panky actually took place) which resulted in the growth of breasts and depression. In case anyone thought it meant he actually got his nads chopped off!

Incidentally, I have that union flag image printed on my debit card


----------



## plegdroid (Aug 7, 2012)

xaccers said:


> *injected with female hormones to reduce his libido and therefore homosexual tendencies (he'd been duped into taking a guy back to his house who then robbed him, no hanky panky actually took place) which resulted in the growth of breasts and depression. In case anyone thought it meant he actually got his nads chopped off!
> 
> Incidentally, I have that union flag image printed on my debit card

Click to collapse



there's a Alan Turing exhibition currently on at Manchester museum , it's worth a visit for anyone up this way and interested in science. 


@xaccers, you've got to be a Brit, as most over people's would have called the flag a jack 
sent from my lump of plastic


----------



## xaccers (Aug 7, 2012)

plegdroid said:


> there's a Alan Turing exhibition currently on at Manchester museum , it's worth a visit for anyone up this way and interested in science.
> 
> sent from my lump of plastic

Click to collapse



Definitely worth going 

The wife and I will be heading off to Bletchley Park later this year with her parents (it's just down the road from here so it'd be rude not to go!)











---------- Post added at 07:55 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:49 PM ----------




plegdroid said:


> @xaccers, you've got to be a Brit, as most over people's would have called the flag a jack
> sent from my lump of plastic

Click to collapse



Jack when it's on the Jack pole of a ship 
Although both parliament and the admiralty have acknowledged both union flag and union jack are correct terms.
It's actually illegal to fly a union flag on a ship except in certain circumstances, such as on the jack when docked or when a court martial is taking place.


----------



## jugg1es (Aug 7, 2012)

Glad to see someone knows their true naval heritage


----------



## WiredPirate (Aug 7, 2012)




----------



## plegdroid (Aug 7, 2012)

WiredPirate said:


>

Click to collapse



gentoo penguin.  trolling and twitching  yay 

sent from my lump of plastic


----------



## KeanuC (Aug 7, 2012)

Sent from my R800x using xda premium


----------



## WiredPirate (Aug 7, 2012)




----------



## prototype7 (Aug 7, 2012)

---------- Post added at 04:45 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:44 PM ----------


----------



## WiredPirate (Aug 7, 2012)




----------



## prototype7 (Aug 7, 2012)

---------- Post added at 05:16 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:10 PM ----------






I can't read this without a British accent.

---------- Post added at 05:23 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:16 PM ----------


----------



## WiredPirate (Aug 7, 2012)

prototype7 said:


>

Click to collapse



"Let's get in the motorized rollingham and head up the cobble-stone-clippity-clop to get a breaddystack and meat water? Then after we can have forcey fun time peepee friction pleasure."


----------



## prototype7 (Aug 7, 2012)




----------



## 063_XOBX (Aug 7, 2012)

A whole new level of scumbaggery


----------



## prototype7 (Aug 7, 2012)

Giant pic.


----------



## LordManhattan (Aug 8, 2012)

---------- Post added at 11:26 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:58 PM ----------


----------



## orb3000 (Aug 8, 2012)




----------



## prototype7 (Aug 8, 2012)




----------



## mrrick (Aug 8, 2012)

Boy syrup? :what:
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*signed


----------



## boborone (Aug 8, 2012)

orb3000 said:


>

Click to collapse



No "thanks" from other mods....?


----------



## Andy (Aug 8, 2012)

boborone said:


> No "thanks" from other mods....?

Click to collapse



Fixed


----------



## boborone (Aug 8, 2012)




----------



## prototype7 (Aug 8, 2012)

I keep getting annoyed when I see a picture, decide it isn't worth posting, then someone else does and gets like 5 thanks lol.

Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## 063_XOBX (Aug 8, 2012)

I keep getting annoyed when people post every picture from the front page of 9gag and I wonder if it was just a repost or my memory from earlier.


----------



## boborone (Aug 8, 2012)

boborone said:


>

Click to collapse





TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> I got modded today for a Hitler pic lol.
> 
> Sent from my coffee pot.

Click to collapse





063_XOBX said:


> Das funny! I'm hoping things lax up around here soon.

Click to collapse



Yeah, I miss the guys who quit posting until it does.


----------



## mrrick (Aug 8, 2012)

*signed


----------



## vanessaem (Aug 8, 2012)

boborone said:


> No "thanks" from other mods....?

Click to collapse




I did.


----------



## boborone (Aug 8, 2012)

mrrick said:


> *signed

Click to collapse



Canada? Or France?


----------



## 063_XOBX (Aug 8, 2012)

boborone said:


> Canada? Or France?

Click to collapse



Looks like the menu is in French.


----------



## boborone (Aug 8, 2012)

063_XOBX said:


> Looks like the menu is in French.

Click to collapse



But the wording is more like Canadian French, I think.


----------



## veeman (Aug 8, 2012)

063_XOBX said:


> Looks like the menu is in French.

Click to collapse



They speak French in Quebec.

On that note it could also be Belgium.


----------



## 063_XOBX (Aug 8, 2012)

veeman said:


> They speak French in Quebec.

Click to collapse



When I visited in '08 most signs I read had both English and French.


----------



## mrrick (Aug 8, 2012)

Haha.. Who knows.. But I do know its a dude dj'ing a freakin mcd's.. Sweet tea and dubstep.. Awesome










*signed


----------



## 063_XOBX (Aug 8, 2012)

mrrick said:


> Haha.. Who knows.. But I do know its a dude dj'ing a freakin mcd's.. Sweet tea and dubstep.. Awesome
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



That's an impressive bridge. Is there any reason other than aesthetics for the criss crossing?


----------



## MissionImprobable (Aug 8, 2012)

prototype7 said:


>

Click to collapse



I want to see that man take on Bill Cosby


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Aug 8, 2012)

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## mrrick (Aug 8, 2012)

063_XOBX said:


> That's an impressive bridge. Is there any reason other than aesthetics for the criss crossing?

Click to collapse



From what I understand, it's the border of a right hand drive and left hand drive country merging.. 












*signed


----------



## tallyforeman (Aug 8, 2012)




----------



## mrrogers1 (Aug 8, 2012)

More good stuff 



What do you guys think of these flattened 3D pics taken on my old Evo 3D? I remembered they were on my SD card. They look pretty sweet on my EVO LTE even in 2D.

Sent from my EVO LTE using XDA premium


----------



## mrrick (Aug 8, 2012)

*signed


----------



## boborone (Aug 8, 2012)




----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Aug 8, 2012)

mrrick said:


> *signed

Click to collapse



:::grabbing my skateboard:::

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## KeanuC (Aug 8, 2012)

Still In The Dark Ages

Sent from my R800x using xda premium


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Aug 8, 2012)

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## Clark Joseph Kent (Aug 8, 2012)




----------



## mrrick (Aug 8, 2012)

*signed


----------



## 063_XOBX (Aug 8, 2012)

mrrick said:


> *signed

Click to collapse



That's like rolling probable cause.


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Aug 8, 2012)

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## prototype7 (Aug 8, 2012)

Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## roofrider (Aug 8, 2012)

Why?


----------



## prototype7 (Aug 8, 2012)

roofrider said:


> Why?

Click to collapse



What is that supposed to be? 

Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## boborone (Aug 8, 2012)

prototype7 said:


> Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Can you put me up for the night


----------



## veeman (Aug 8, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Sent from my coffee pot.

Click to collapse



Hipster Mayans. Trolling before it was cool.


----------



## roofrider (Aug 8, 2012)

prototype7 said:


> What is that supposed to be?
> 
> Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



U no see gif in app huh..
iz just a running led display asking for thanks.


----------



## boborone (Aug 8, 2012)

roofrider said:


> U no see gif in app huh..
> iz just a running led display asking for thanks.

Click to collapse



who was the whore's sig that came from


----------



## prototype7 (Aug 8, 2012)

roofrider said:


> U no see gif in app huh..
> iz just a running led display asking for thanks.

Click to collapse



Oh, didn't realize it was a gif

Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## WiredPirate (Aug 8, 2012)




----------



## roofrider (Aug 8, 2012)

boborone said:


> who was the whore's sig that came from

Click to collapse



this dude.
but there are much worse sigs...


----------



## 063_XOBX (Aug 8, 2012)

roofrider said:


> this dude.
> but there are much worse sigs...

Click to collapse



I challenge you to find a more obnoxious one.


----------



## prototype7 (Aug 8, 2012)

Mine is obviously the best.

Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## mrrogers1 (Aug 8, 2012)

roofrider said:


> U no see gif in app huh..
> iz just a running led display asking for thanks.

Click to collapse






prototype7 said:


> Oh, didn't realize it was a gif
> 
> Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse






roofrider said:


> this dude.
> but there are much worse sigs...

Click to collapse



Weird thing is we can't see in the post but if you go to his profile, it is visible and working as designed when using the app. 

Sent from my EVO LTE using XDA premium


----------



## roofrider (Aug 8, 2012)

063_XOBX said:


> I challenge you to find a more obnoxious one.

Click to collapse



I came across this the other day, 3 consecutive posts with *Big Bold Thanks*..and the font size of one of those was later reduced .
I wanted to kill myself.


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Aug 8, 2012)

m1l4droid said:


>

Click to collapse



For that extra inch bro 

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## 063_XOBX (Aug 8, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> For that extra inch bro
> 
> Sent from my coffee pot.

Click to collapse



This guy knows what you're talking about.


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Aug 8, 2012)

063_XOBX said:


> This guy knows what you're talking about.

Click to collapse








Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## roofrider (Aug 8, 2012)

--Repost--


----------



## 063_XOBX (Aug 8, 2012)




----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Aug 8, 2012)

roofrider said:


> A newborn baby gorilla at Melbourne Zoo gets a checkup at the hospital and shows surprise at the coldness of the stethoscope.

Click to collapse



LordManhattan posted that just a few hours ago 

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## roofrider (Aug 8, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> LordManhattan posted that just a few hours ago
> 
> Sent from my coffee pot.

Click to collapse


----------



## StormMcCloud (Aug 8, 2012)

roofrider said:


>

Click to collapse


----------



## roofrider (Aug 8, 2012)

StormMcCloud said:


>

Click to collapse



fixing it fixing it..............got a better one.

---------- Post added at 11:06 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:29 AM ----------

Want some of whatever this is?


----------



## 063_XOBX (Aug 8, 2012)

roofrider said:


> [/COLOR]
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I almost said "Do want" then I thought about what it looks like is going on....


----------



## MissionImprobable (Aug 8, 2012)

roofrider said:


> fixing it fixing it..............got a better one.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 11:06 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:29 AM ----------
> 
> Want some of whatever this is?

Click to collapse



Never...drinking...coffee...again.


----------



## Archer (Aug 8, 2012)

m1l4droid said:


> How do you know it's coffee?

Click to collapse



Because it's a Giga X7 Professional Coffee Machine...

http://goo.gl/pQ6pa

What do they teach in school these days??


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Aug 8, 2012)

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## KidCarter93 (Aug 8, 2012)

Archer said:


> What do they teach in school these days??

Click to collapse



Stuff like Maths, English and Science. You know, stuff the education board seem to think is important to be honest 

Sent from my Sony Xperia S using XDA Premium
"Knowledge is power" = Check out this [GUIDE] How to be a New User (and not a noob)


----------



## MissionImprobable (Aug 8, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> Stuff like Maths, English and Science. You know, stuff the education board seem to think is important to be honest
> 
> Sent from my Sony Xperia S using XDA Premium
> "Knowledge is power" = Check out this [GUIDE] How to be a New User (and not a noob)

Click to collapse



That's funny considering the answer so many of you youngins gave for that math problem =p

Brought to you by the letters "M" "I" "U" "I"


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Aug 8, 2012)

Archer said:


> What do they teach in school these days??

Click to collapse



Funny you should ask.  Archery was offered in my high school.

Wait, you said "these days".  This was back in the 50s.  My bad.

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## KidCarter93 (Aug 8, 2012)

MissionImprobable said:


> That's funny considering the answer so many of you youngins gave for that math problem =p
> 
> Brought to you by the letters "M" "I" "U" "I"

Click to collapse



Don't start with all that again lol

Sent from my Sony Xperia S using XDA Premium
"Knowledge is power" = Check out this [GUIDE] How to be a New User (and not a noob)


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Aug 8, 2012)

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## Archer (Aug 8, 2012)

m1l4droid said:


> I think your joke detector is broken.

Click to collapse



I think yours is


----------



## xaccers (Aug 8, 2012)

roofrider said:


> fixing it fixing it..............got a better one.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 11:06 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:29 AM ----------
> 
> Want some of whatever this is?

Click to collapse



Ah so that's what "two girls, one cup" is all about...


----------



## KidCarter93 (Aug 8, 2012)

xaccers said:


> Ah so that's what "two girls, one cup" is all about...

Click to collapse







Sent from my Sony Xperia S using XDA Premium
"Knowledge is power" = Check out this [GUIDE] How to be a New User (and not a noob)


----------



## roofrider (Aug 8, 2012)

xaccers said:


> Ah so that's what "two girls, one cup" is all about...

Click to collapse



Finally!
That was the name of that pic.


----------



## Deadly (Aug 8, 2012)

Apple beware of android





hit thanks button! if above post helps u..
Sent from my GT-S6102


----------



## mrrick (Aug 8, 2012)

*signed


----------



## Archer (Aug 8, 2012)

mrrick said:


>

Click to collapse



He's either dead, drunk or has the biggest cojones ever!  Id' love to find out that it was a prank his mates played on him when he got too drunk one night.  Just imagine when he woke up


----------



## coolsandie (Aug 8, 2012)

Archer said:


> He's either dead, drunk or has the biggest cojones ever!  Id' love to find out that it was a prank his mates played on him when he got too drunk one night.  Just imagine when he woke up

Click to collapse



I remember the scene from Hangover.


----------



## Archer (Aug 8, 2012)

coolsandie said:


> I remember the scene from Hangover.

Click to collapse



I love that film.  Stealing Mike Tyson's Tiger is awesome!  I often wake up after a heavy night and think "Yeah, that was a cool night", but that film puts me to shame.


----------



## xaccers (Aug 8, 2012)

Archer said:


> I love that film.  Stealing Mike Tyson's Tiger is awesome!  I often wake up after a heavy night and think "Yeah, that was a cool night", but that film puts me to shame.

Click to collapse



Not a good idea to watch the unrated version in front of your future inlaws.
Guess how I know?


----------



## mrrick (Aug 8, 2012)

*signed


----------



## roofrider (Aug 8, 2012)




----------



## KidCarter93 (Aug 8, 2012)

Time for an old skool pic.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda premium


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 8, 2012)

It works! 
Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda app-developers app


----------



## mrrick (Aug 8, 2012)

*signed


----------



## KidCarter93 (Aug 8, 2012)

Back to the 90s theme 





Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda premium


----------



## tallyforeman (Aug 8, 2012)




----------



## KidCarter93 (Aug 8, 2012)

mrrick said:


> *signed

Click to collapse







Sent from my Sony Xperia S using XDA Premium
"Knowledge is power" = Check out this [GUIDE] How to be a New User (and not a noob)


----------



## StormMcCloud (Aug 8, 2012)




----------



## wbchristmas (Aug 8, 2012)

Meanwhile, in my favorite Evo 3D CDMA Android Development thread...


----------



## tallyforeman (Aug 8, 2012)

Layin' them quarters down!! Check out these welds  (not my work)


----------



## KidCarter93 (Aug 8, 2012)

*Mod edit:* Rules are called rules because they're rules.

Sent from my Sony Xperia S using XDA Premium
"Knowledge is power" = Check out this [GUIDE] How to be a New User (and not a noob)


----------



## tallyforeman (Aug 8, 2012)




----------



## xaccers (Aug 8, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


>

Click to collapse



*You're 

The asterisk should be at the start of the correction


----------



## boborone (Aug 8, 2012)

tallyforeman said:


> Layin' them quarters down!! Check out these welds  (not my work)

Click to collapse



dayum, thems purdy


----------



## KidCarter93 (Aug 8, 2012)

xaccers said:


> *You're
> 
> The asterisk should be at the start of the correction

Click to collapse



It's still valid either way 

Sent from my Sony Xperia S using XDA Premium
"Knowledge is power" = Check out this [GUIDE] How to be a New User (and not a noob)


----------



## xaccers (Aug 8, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> It's still valid either way
> 
> Sent from my Sony Xperia S using XDA Premium
> "Knowledge is power" = Check out this [GUIDE] How to be a New User (and not a noob)

Click to collapse



The correction is indeed correct, however the placement of the asterisk would suggest that there is a footnote to the correction which is incorrect as the correction is correctly the footnote which corrects the incorrect use of "your" in the tattoo.


----------



## KidCarter93 (Aug 8, 2012)

xaccers said:


> The correction is indeed correct, however the placement of the asterisk would suggest that there is a footnote to the correction which is incorrect as the correction is correctly the footnote which corrects the incorrect use of "your" in the tattoo.

Click to collapse







Sent from my Sony Xperia S using XDA Premium
"Knowledge is power" = Check out this [GUIDE] How to be a New User (and not a noob)


----------



## mrrick (Aug 8, 2012)

*signed


----------



## Archer (Aug 8, 2012)




----------



## KidCarter93 (Aug 8, 2012)

I posted this one a while back, but it definitely deserves the repost.





Sent from my Sony Xperia S using XDA Premium
"Knowledge is power" = Check out this [GUIDE] How to be a New User (and not a noob)


----------



## WiredPirate (Aug 8, 2012)




----------



## LordManhattan (Aug 8, 2012)




----------



## KidCarter93 (Aug 8, 2012)

Sent from my Sony Xperia S using XDA Premium
"Knowledge is power" = Check out this [GUIDE] How to be a New User (and not a noob)


----------



## WiredPirate (Aug 8, 2012)




----------



## FromiOSToAndroid (Aug 8, 2012)

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## prototype7 (Aug 8, 2012)




----------



## WiredPirate (Aug 8, 2012)




----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Aug 8, 2012)

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## MissionImprobable (Aug 8, 2012)

---------- Post added at 01:03 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:58 PM ----------


----------



## imtoomuch (Aug 8, 2012)

boborone said:


> Am I the only one who thinks a person with springs instead of legs is not a great accomplishment to be in the Olympics? Let's see a swimmer with no legs use flippers and see how the swimming community reacts to that.

Click to collapse



You and the other runners have lower legs with feet, muscles,  tendons, ligaments, etc that act as springs/propulsion mechanisms. You seriously want to cry that fake legs are an advantage?

This has been debated and if any possible advantage was given by those legs, he wouldn't have been in the Olympics. You do realize these are the best runners in the world and it's not a high school track meet, right?! 

Sent from my ADR6300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## MissionImprobable (Aug 8, 2012)

What is cool though is that the inventor of those legs has actually developed some real bionic legs that he himself uses. Deus Ex: Human Revolution might become a reality in the next 20 years or so.


----------



## boborone (Aug 8, 2012)

imtoomuch said:


> You and the other runners have lower legs with feet, muscles,  tendons, ligaments, etc that act as springs/propulsion mechanisms. You seriously want to cry that fake legs are an advantage?
> 
> This has been debated and if any possible advantage was given by those legs, he wouldn't have been in the Olympics. You do realize these are the best runners in the world and it's not a high school track meet, right?!
> 
> Sent from my ADR6300 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Whoa whoa. Simmer down take a look at your name and read the rest of the posts that followed. Then join in a discussion that ended days ago.

---------- Post added at 12:26 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:25 PM ----------




MissionImprobable said:


> ---------- Post added at 01:03 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:58 PM ----------

Click to collapse



I don't get the second pic


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Aug 8, 2012)

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## WiredPirate (Aug 8, 2012)

boborone said:


> I don't get the second pic

Click to collapse



In a video game when you press A to talk to someone and you have to read what they are saying, it is forever long and you're pressing A to scroll through and you get to the end.. but you pressed A too many times and now you have to scroll through it all again.


----------



## prototype7 (Aug 8, 2012)

m1l4droid said:


> I love Jackie Chan but this made me too hard to resist.

Click to collapse



Ftfy

Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## 063_XOBX (Aug 8, 2012)

m1l4droid said:


> I love Jackie Chan but this was too hard to resist.

Click to collapse



Looks like those blondes feel the same way.


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Aug 8, 2012)

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## LordManhattan (Aug 8, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Sent from my coffee pot.

Click to collapse


----------



## xaccers (Aug 8, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> Sent from my Sony Xperia S using XDA Premium
> "Knowledge is power" = Check out this [GUIDE] How to be a New User (and not a noob)

Click to collapse


----------



## Archer (Aug 8, 2012)

I should start handing out infractions every time someone posts a pic from funnyjunk


----------



## KidCarter93 (Aug 8, 2012)

Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda premium


----------



## imtoomuch (Aug 8, 2012)

boborone said:


> Whoa whoa. Simmer down take a look at your name and read the rest of the posts that followed. Then join in a discussion that ended days ago.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 12:26 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:25 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I'm calm. My name has nothing to do with it nor do you know what it means. Hint: it's not what you are obviously assuming. I was rebutting your comment as part of a discussion. I thought that's what forums were for?

Sent from my ADR6300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## plegdroid (Aug 8, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Sent from my coffee pot.

Click to collapse



I've had to eat things that would make a billy goat spew. 

but...... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




sent from my lump of plastic


----------



## orb3000 (Aug 8, 2012)




----------



## WiredPirate (Aug 8, 2012)




----------



## xaccers (Aug 8, 2012)

Archer said:


> I should start handing out infractions every time someone posts a pic from funnyjunk

Click to collapse



rassum frassum google images on the fickin' useless work ipad.
Sorry about that. Fixed the image.


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Aug 8, 2012)

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## KidCarter93 (Aug 8, 2012)

orb3000 said:


>

Click to collapse



Pfft! Can't get the staff these days.
Ironically, here's a pic from Royal Mail
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Sent from my Sony Xperia S using XDA Premium
"Knowledge is power" = Check out this [GUIDE] How to be a New User (and not a noob)


----------



## WiredPirate (Aug 8, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


>

Click to collapse


----------



## LordManhattan (Aug 8, 2012)




----------



## 063_XOBX (Aug 8, 2012)

---------- Post added at 04:18 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:18 PM ----------


----------



## LordManhattan (Aug 8, 2012)

*Mod edit:* No swearing pics.


----------



## 063_XOBX (Aug 8, 2012)

---------- Post added at 04:31 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:31 PM ----------


----------



## StormMcCloud (Aug 8, 2012)




----------



## jr866gooner (Aug 8, 2012)

mrrick said:


> *signed

Click to collapse



Fast 5!

Sent from my GT-I9100


----------



## WiredPirate (Aug 8, 2012)




----------



## prototype7 (Aug 8, 2012)

---------- Post added at 05:19 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:15 PM ----------


----------



## LordManhattan (Aug 8, 2012)

If you want to see the rejected parts, please go to Imgur.


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Aug 8, 2012)

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## prototype7 (Aug 8, 2012)

LordManhattan said:


> If you want to see the rejected parts, please go to Imgur.

Click to collapse



Seriously? That got removed? For what? Saw it earlier today, don't remember that there was anything bad about it.

Edit: Ok, found it again, I guess it does say the f word, but that's only the second frame, others should be fine.


----------



## StormMcCloud (Aug 8, 2012)

prototype7 said:


> Seriously? That got removed? For what? Saw it earlier today, don't remember that there was anything bad about it.
> 
> Edit: Ok, found it again, I guess it does say the f word, but that's only the second frame, others should be fine.

Click to collapse



It said "bad words", you can't have pics that say "bad words" anymore. Then again I think the whole concept of "bad words" is completely asinine. I mean who is to say what word is "bad" and what word isn't. Poop and s*** are the exact same words except one of them is "bad", smh, it's all stupid. But I digress, rules is rules and rules say "no bad words".


----------



## prototype7 (Aug 8, 2012)

StormMcCloud said:


> It said bad words, you can't have pics that say bad words anymore.

Click to collapse



You missed my edit.

---------- Post added at 05:31 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:25 PM ----------




StormMcCloud said:


> It said "bad words", you can't have pics that say "bad words" anymore. Then again I think the whole concept of "bad words" is completely asinine. I mean who is to say what word is "bad" and what word isn't. Poop and s*** are the exact same words except one of them is "bad", smh, it's all stupid. But I digress, rules is rules and rules say "no bad words".

Click to collapse



And I missed your edit. Completely agree there, telling people you can't say words because they're offensive is ridiculous. I could use other words not considered "swears" and make it offend you just as much.


----------



## Archer (Aug 8, 2012)

If anyone needs clarification of the rule about swearing then please feel free to PM me.

Now, back to pics!


----------



## prototype7 (Aug 8, 2012)

Oh, and here's the (edited) pic:


----------



## LordManhattan (Aug 8, 2012)

---------- Post added at 09:35 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:33 PM ----------




prototype7 said:


> Oh, and here's the (edited) pic:

Click to collapse



Looks like i overdid it a bit! Hahah

Man, i'll be the best protester some day. Just watch me.


----------



## StormMcCloud (Aug 8, 2012)




----------



## LordManhattan (Aug 8, 2012)




----------



## prototype7 (Aug 8, 2012)

LordManhattan said:


>

Click to collapse


----------



## KidCarter93 (Aug 8, 2012)

Archer said:


> If anyone needs clarification of the rule about swearing then please feel free to PM me.
> 
> Now, back to pics!

Click to collapse



Can we get a list of words we simply can't use? I know a lot are common sense, but I've been pulled up on some which I don't see there being a problem with 





Sent from my Sony Xperia S using XDA Premium
"Knowledge is power" = Check out this [GUIDE] How to be a New User (and not a noob)


----------



## StormMcCloud (Aug 8, 2012)




----------



## M_T_M (Aug 8, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> Can we get a list of words we simply can't use? I know a lot are common sense, but I've been pulled up on some which I don't see there being a problem with
> 
> 
> Sent from my Sony Xperia S using XDA Premium
> "Knowledge is power" = Check out this [GUIDE] How to be a New User (and not a noob)

Click to collapse



I do believe he said to PM him mate


----------



## prototype7 (Aug 8, 2012)

M_T_M said:


> I do believe he said to PM him mate

Click to collapse



Shh! Keep your logic out of this!


----------



## LordManhattan (Aug 8, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> Can we get a list of words we simply can't use? I know a lot are common sense, but I've been pulled up on some which I don't see there being a problem with
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Fackodoo doodelydoo and shytodoodoo.. That's two of them.


----------



## StormMcCloud (Aug 8, 2012)




----------



## KidCarter93 (Aug 8, 2012)

M_T_M said:


> I do believe he said to PM him mate

Click to collapse



Yeah, me know. Just wanted to see if he'd actually go against what he said and reply in here 

Sent from my Sony Xperia S using XDA Premium
"Knowledge is power" = Check out this [GUIDE] How to be a New User (and not a noob)


----------



## BeerChameleon (Aug 8, 2012)

I hope this is OK pic to post, I Lmao a lot at this!! 

*Mod edit:* This one's not swearing!  It is sexually offensive though.

Sent from a Bacon Flavored Jelly Belly


----------



## 063_XOBX (Aug 8, 2012)

Might be deleted.


----------



## prototype7 (Aug 8, 2012)




----------



## LordManhattan (Aug 8, 2012)




----------



## StormMcCloud (Aug 8, 2012)

prototype7 said:


>

Click to collapse



U =/= V


----------



## prototype7 (Aug 8, 2012)

StormMcCloud said:


> U =/= V

Click to collapse



But I found it on the internet! It has to be true!


----------



## KidCarter93 (Aug 8, 2012)

Sent from my Sony Xperia S using XDA Premium
"Knowledge is power" = Check out this [GUIDE] How to be a New User (and not a noob)


----------



## StormMcCloud (Aug 8, 2012)

prototype7 said:


> But I found it on the internet! It has to be true!

Click to collapse


----------



## 063_XOBX (Aug 8, 2012)




----------



## prototype7 (Aug 8, 2012)




----------



## WiredPirate (Aug 8, 2012)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## prototype7 (Aug 8, 2012)




----------



## 063_XOBX (Aug 8, 2012)

prototype7 said:


>

Click to collapse



They need fire extinguishers full of tequila.


----------



## WiredPirate (Aug 8, 2012)

063_XOBX said:


> They need fire extinguishers full of tequila.

Click to collapse



And a cerveza keg sidecar.

---------- Post added at 05:17 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:15 PM ----------


----------



## prototype7 (Aug 8, 2012)




----------



## LordManhattan (Aug 8, 2012)

063_XOBX said:


> They need fire extinguishers full of tequila.

Click to collapse



Can't see why not. What could go wrong...


----------



## 063_XOBX (Aug 8, 2012)

LordManhattan said:


> Can't see why not. What could go wrong...

Click to collapse



These have been around for a while (albeit with  vodka)







And yet I don't see many college kids bursting into flames. The system works!


----------



## LordManhattan (Aug 8, 2012)

Are those filled with tequila?


----------



## prototype7 (Aug 8, 2012)




----------



## LordManhattan (Aug 8, 2012)




----------



## veeman (Aug 8, 2012)

LordManhattan said:


>

Click to collapse



That kid will be forever afraid.


----------



## orb3000 (Aug 8, 2012)




----------



## veeman (Aug 8, 2012)

WTF?


----------



## KidCarter93 (Aug 8, 2012)

veeman said:


> WTF?

Click to collapse







Sent from my Sony Xperia S using XDA Premium
"Knowledge is power" = Check out this [GUIDE] How to be a New User (and not a noob)


----------



## StormMcCloud (Aug 8, 2012)

veeman said:


> WTF?

Click to collapse


----------



## prototype7 (Aug 8, 2012)




----------



## WiredPirate (Aug 9, 2012)

veeman said:


> WTF?

Click to collapse


----------



## mrrick (Aug 9, 2012)

*signed


----------



## LordManhattan (Aug 9, 2012)

Don't ask.


----------



## iok1 (Aug 9, 2012)

LordManhattan said:


> Don't ask.

Click to collapse



Ice cream advertisement? 

Sent from my jelly bean


----------



## prototype7 (Aug 9, 2012)

LordManhattan said:


> Don't ask.

Click to collapse


----------



## 063_XOBX (Aug 9, 2012)

LordManhattan said:


> Don't ask.

Click to collapse



Yeah sure, I didn't want to sleep tonight anyway...


----------



## Clark Joseph Kent (Aug 9, 2012)

LordManhattan said:


> Don't ask.

Click to collapse


----------



## StormMcCloud (Aug 9, 2012)

LordManhattan said:


> Don't ask.

Click to collapse


----------



## LordManhattan (Aug 9, 2012)

More WTF material:


----------



## StormMcCloud (Aug 9, 2012)

063_XOBX said:


> Yeah sure, I didn't want to sleep tonight anyway...

Click to collapse



I wouldn't if I were you, he might be watching...


----------



## 063_XOBX (Aug 9, 2012)

StormMcCloud said:


> I wouldn't if I were you, he might be watching...

Click to collapse



Bring it. I think I can take a 3 foot tall albino Asian who sounds like a cat.


----------



## LordManhattan (Aug 9, 2012)




----------



## StormMcCloud (Aug 9, 2012)




----------



## LordManhattan (Aug 9, 2012)




----------



## 063_XOBX (Aug 9, 2012)

My face after seeing the last few posts in this thread


----------



## LordManhattan (Aug 9, 2012)




----------



## BeerChameleon (Aug 9, 2012)

LordManhattan said:


> More WTF material:

Click to collapse



Did u find those on reddit? I know u found the disturbing ice cream person there


----------



## LordManhattan (Aug 9, 2012)

Yup, the ice cream lady is from Reddit. The other ones are found in other parts on the interwebs.


----------



## BeerChameleon (Aug 9, 2012)

LordManhattan said:


> Yup, the ice cream lady is from Reddit. The other ones are found in other parts on the interwebs.

Click to collapse



Tumblr


----------



## LordManhattan (Aug 9, 2012)

Yeah, now you're only checking the pic link.


----------



## mrrick (Aug 9, 2012)

*signed


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Aug 9, 2012)

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## FernBch (Aug 9, 2012)

063_XOBX said:


> They need fire extinguishers full of tequila.

Click to collapse



Even better if it's Patrōn


----------



## mrrick (Aug 9, 2012)

*signed


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Aug 9, 2012)

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## mrrick (Aug 9, 2012)

I need an app that tells me what pictures I've posted in this thread already.. Any app developers in here? I'd pay a buck or two

*signed


----------



## vanessaem (Aug 9, 2012)




----------



## mrrick (Aug 9, 2012)

*signed


----------



## 063_XOBX (Aug 9, 2012)

mrrick said:


> I need an app that tells me what pictures I've posted in this thread already.. Any app developers in here? I'd pay a buck or two
> 
> *signed

Click to collapse



I wish those were real. Or if they are that somebody would link me to them 

---------- Post added at 09:57 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:57 PM ----------




mrrick said:


> *signed

Click to collapse



I know for a fact I posted that earlier today.


----------



## LordManhattan (Aug 9, 2012)

mrrick said:


> *signed

Click to collapse


----------



## vanessaem (Aug 9, 2012)

063_XOBX said:


> I wish those were real. Or if they are that somebody would link me to them
> 
> ---------- Post added at 09:57 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:57 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse




I knew that post looked familiar.


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Aug 9, 2012)

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## prototype7 (Aug 9, 2012)




----------



## 063_XOBX (Aug 9, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Sent from my coffee pot.

Click to collapse



I would pay money to see them tickle each other than have an argument about it. Hollywood, quit making reboots and get on that.


----------



## mrrick (Aug 9, 2012)

Please forgive me! I fail often in life. Probably this guy too
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*signed

---------- Post added at 09:30 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:22 PM ----------




063_XOBX said:


> I wish those were real. Or if they are that somebody would link me to them
> .

Click to collapse




http://www.buybrightfeet.com/Default.asp?bhcp=1



*signed


----------



## LordManhattan (Aug 9, 2012)

mrrick said:


> Please forgive me! I fail often in life. Probably this guy too
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Aug 9, 2012)

LordManhattan said:


>

Click to collapse



More like





Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## StormMcCloud (Aug 9, 2012)




----------



## vanessaem (Aug 9, 2012)




----------



## 063_XOBX (Aug 9, 2012)




----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Aug 9, 2012)

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## StormMcCloud (Aug 9, 2012)




----------



## roofrider (Aug 9, 2012)

orb3000 said:


>

Click to collapse



orb's pics never shows up for me..gives a 403.
Yet..his post was thanked, others can see it?


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Aug 9, 2012)

StormMcCloud said:


>

Click to collapse



Tempted to call the number.

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## 063_XOBX (Aug 9, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Tempted to call the number.
> 
> Sent from my coffee pot.

Click to collapse



1.Make a craigslist ad saying you're giving away something for free but use that number. 
2.????
3. PROFIT!!!!


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Aug 9, 2012)

063_XOBX said:


> 1.Make a craigslist ad saying you're giving away something for free but use that number.
> 2.????
> 3. PROFIT!!!!

Click to collapse



Haha nice.

Though for seriousness, that image is years old, and probably fake.  Funny stuff though.

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## StormMcCloud (Aug 9, 2012)




----------



## 063_XOBX (Aug 9, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Haha nice.

Click to collapse



I had to do it pretty recently to a local business that would not stop texting me saying something along the lines of "We buy junk cars".

Fired up craigslist and made a few ads with their phone # giving away iPhones, TVs, X-Boxes, pretty much anything I thought people would be searching for.


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Aug 9, 2012)

063_XOBX said:


> I had to do it pretty recently to a local business that would not stop texting me saying something along the lines of "We buy junk cars".
> 
> Fired up craigslist and made a few ads with their phone # giving away iPhones, TVs, X-Boxes, pretty much anything I thought people would be searching for.

Click to collapse








Sent from my coffee pot.

---------- Post added at 09:17 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:16 PM ----------




roofrider said:


> orb's pics never shows up for me..gives a 403.
> Yet..his post was thanked, others can see it?

Click to collapse



I can see them....they were both recent reposts anyway.

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## 063_XOBX (Aug 9, 2012)




----------



## StormMcCloud (Aug 9, 2012)




----------



## roofrider (Aug 9, 2012)

Me no pedo..






---------- Post added at 10:42 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:32 AM ----------


Apologies for the large size, xda no let me upload as thumbnail.


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Aug 9, 2012)

Churchill ftw!

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## Archer (Aug 9, 2012)




----------



## mrrick (Aug 9, 2012)

*signed


----------



## roofrider (Aug 9, 2012)

*Sneak AttacK!!!1!*

Lawll!!!111!1!1!11


----------



## KidCarter93 (Aug 9, 2012)

Sent from my Sony Xperia S using XDA Premium
"Knowledge is power" = Check out this [GUIDE] How to be a New User (and not a noob)


----------



## Archer (Aug 9, 2012)




----------



## LordManhattan (Aug 9, 2012)




----------



## ch1naski (Aug 9, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Funny you should ask.  Archery was offered in my high school.
> 
> Wait, you said "these days".  This was back in the 50s.  My bad.
> 
> Sent from my coffee pot.

Click to collapse



High school in the So Cal beach community of redondo beach: guitar class. Also known as "where I buy my weed" class.


d3rpalicious.


----------



## WiredPirate (Aug 9, 2012)




----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Aug 9, 2012)

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## LordManhattan (Aug 9, 2012)




----------



## redneck_666 (Aug 9, 2012)

Edit: repeat of comment that was already made. 

Sent from my AOKP powered Note.


----------



## 063_XOBX (Aug 9, 2012)




----------



## veeman (Aug 9, 2012)




----------



## jugg1es (Aug 9, 2012)

Jessica Ennis appreciation


----------



## veeman (Aug 9, 2012)

jugg1es said:


> Jessica Ennis appreciation

Click to collapse



Nice butt but (lol) I don't know if that's appropriate for this thread though.


----------



## WiredPirate (Aug 9, 2012)




----------



## jugg1es (Aug 9, 2012)

veeman said:


> Nice butt but (lol) I don't know if that's appropriate for this thread though.

Click to collapse



Sorry just wanted to give a shout out to our Olympians


----------



## 063_XOBX (Aug 9, 2012)

jugg1es said:


> Sorry just wanted to give a shout out to our Olympians

Click to collapse



You should give a shout out to Allison Stokke.


----------



## WiredPirate (Aug 9, 2012)

063_XOBX said:


> You should give a shout out to Allison Stokke.

Click to collapse



We should all give a shout out to Allison Stokke.


----------



## jugg1es (Aug 9, 2012)

063_XOBX said:


> You should give a shout out to Allison Stokke.

Click to collapse



I would but I'm British and Allison's not


----------



## tallyforeman (Aug 9, 2012)

veeman said:


> Nice butt but (lol) I don't know if that's appropriate for this thread though.

Click to collapse




.....what butt???


----------



## 063_XOBX (Aug 9, 2012)




----------



## StormMcCloud (Aug 9, 2012)

tallyforeman said:


> .....what butt???

Click to collapse



Not all guys like 'em big. Give me an athletic girl over a big booty girl any day of the week and twice on Tuesday.


----------



## WiredPirate (Aug 9, 2012)




----------



## Clark Joseph Kent (Aug 9, 2012)

StormMcCloud said:


> Not all guys like 'em big. Give me an athletic girl over a big booty girl any day of the week and twice on Tuesday.

Click to collapse



Someone say big booty girls? Yerp, wait...nvm


----------



## WiredPirate (Aug 9, 2012)




----------



## plegdroid (Aug 9, 2012)

WiredPirate said:


> We should all give a shout out to Allison Stokke.

Click to collapse



just googled her and, oh hello!, she's taken over the hot pole vaulter spot from Blanca Vlasic. 

sent from my lump of plastic


----------



## tallyforeman (Aug 9, 2012)

StormMcCloud said:


> Not all guys like 'em big. Give me an athletic girl over a big booty girl any day of the week and twice on Tuesday.

Click to collapse



I agree. I don't want two pigs fighting over a milk dud, but you gotta have a lil something to at least fill out your britches.


----------



## WiredPirate (Aug 9, 2012)

plegdroid said:


> just googled her and, oh hello!, she's taken over the hot pole vaulter spot from Blanca Vlasic.
> 
> sent from my lump of plastic

Click to collapse



Add Michelle Jenneke to the hot Olympian list.:good:


----------



## mrrick (Aug 9, 2012)

*signed


----------



## 063_XOBX (Aug 9, 2012)

WiredPirate said:


> Add Michelle Jenneke to the hot Olympian list.:good:

Click to collapse



OK, that warm up was ridiculous.


----------



## WiredPirate (Aug 9, 2012)

063_XOBX said:


> OK, that warm up was ridiculous.

Click to collapse



Ridiculously awesome.


----------



## veeman (Aug 9, 2012)

On the Olympics topic...


----------



## Archer (Aug 9, 2012)

Awesome pic is awesome, but a bit big.










Okay, the pic is actually a bit crap, but when you think about what it actually is...


----------



## saul1991 (Aug 9, 2012)

veeman said:


> On the Olympics topic...

Click to collapse



Have you seen her new meme?

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk 2


----------



## wbchristmas (Aug 9, 2012)

063_XOBX said:


> OK, that warm up was ridiculous.

Click to collapse




Ridiculously sexy!!


----------



## mrrick (Aug 9, 2012)

*signed


----------



## WiredPirate (Aug 9, 2012)




----------



## 063_XOBX (Aug 9, 2012)

WiredPirate said:


>

Click to collapse



She should've just taken the money when he offered.


----------



## mrrick (Aug 9, 2012)

*signed


----------



## WiredPirate (Aug 9, 2012)

Sep 25, 2012
Love the cover art. And the name.

---------- Post added at 05:17 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:06 PM ----------




Archer said:


> Awesome pic is awesome, but a bit big.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Very awesome. I have Roaming Mars on BD, it's a short Disney documentary about the last two rovers NASA sent up. It's very interesting to see them build and test the rovers. They have simulation sequences to give you an idea of how it lands and where they travel on the planet. Then they talk about some of the data they have recieved back.

I don't understand why this rover is much bigger in the public eye than their previous rovers, unless NASA is trying to build support for the manned mission. Who wants to go die on Mars?


----------



## mrrick (Aug 9, 2012)

*signed


----------



## plegdroid (Aug 9, 2012)

mrrick said:


> *signed

Click to collapse



Rick where are you finding all this  gold from, I could furnish my home with all this treasure (credit card permitting ) 

sent from my lump of plastic

oops ,


----------



## Archer (Aug 9, 2012)

plegdroid said:


> Rick where are you finding all this  gold from, I could furnish my home with all this treasure (credit card permitting )

Click to collapse



Why not save the credit card and go for something made from cardboard?


----------



## 063_XOBX (Aug 9, 2012)

Archer said:


> Why not save the credit card and go for something made from cardboard?

Click to collapse



That looks surprisingly comfortable along with being environmentally friendly and probably lighter than a similar piece of furniture made of something more common. That's what I call smart design.


----------



## plegdroid (Aug 9, 2012)

Archer said:


> Why not save the credit card and go for something made from cardboard?

Click to collapse



stylish, yet functional.  I'd have to ban the kid's from anywhere near it. though I have a plan. 






sent from my lump of plastic


----------



## KeanuC (Aug 9, 2012)

Sent from my R800x using xda premium


----------



## mrrick (Aug 10, 2012)

plegdroid said:


> Rick where are you finding all this  gold from, I could furnish my home with all this treasure (credit card permitting )

Click to collapse



The interwebs are a beautifully sick place. And my credit cards get erections when I find pics of these amazing furnishings.. One day! One day.... 











*signed


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Aug 10, 2012)

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## tallyforeman (Aug 10, 2012)




----------



## 063_XOBX (Aug 10, 2012)

---------- Post added at 07:52 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:39 PM ----------


----------



## LordManhattan (Aug 10, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Sent from my coffee pot.

Click to collapse


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Aug 10, 2012)

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## mrrick (Aug 10, 2012)

*signed


----------



## prototype7 (Aug 10, 2012)




----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Aug 10, 2012)

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## mrrick (Aug 10, 2012)

*signed


----------



## 063_XOBX (Aug 10, 2012)

I wish I had the patience to set up something like that.


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Aug 10, 2012)

Mother of aquariums.

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## 063_XOBX (Aug 10, 2012)

I found my new athletic cup.


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Aug 10, 2012)

063_XOBX said:


> I found my new athletic cup.

Click to collapse



Its pretty small.  Sorry bro 

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## 063_XOBX (Aug 10, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Its pretty small.  Sorry bro
> 
> Sent from my coffee pot.

Click to collapse



Ouch. I'm gonna need some aloe for that burn.


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Aug 10, 2012)

063_XOBX said:


> Ouch. I'm gonna need some aloe for that burn.

Click to collapse



Some awesome clouds to get that off your mind.





Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## mrrick (Aug 10, 2012)

*signed


----------



## LordManhattan (Aug 10, 2012)

1 billion dollar home. It's located in Mumbai owned by the retail tycoon Mukesh Ambani. It requires 600 staffers to take care of it, has 27 stories and is 570 feet tall. It has nine elevators, a ballroom, a health club and a mini-theatre and of course, the first six floors alone make up a parking garage that holds 160 vehicles. A whole skyscraper for one family. _WTF_ is the point?


----------



## StormMcCloud (Aug 10, 2012)

Hahaha I came up with a new definition for PTSD. 
(As a Marine who went through it I'm pretty sure I'm allowed to joke about it)


----------



## ak700 (Aug 10, 2012)




----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Aug 10, 2012)

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## boborone (Aug 10, 2012)

WiredPirate said:


> We should all give a shout out to Allison Stokke.

Click to collapse





WiredPirate said:


> Add Michelle Jenneke to the hot Olympian list.:good:

Click to collapse



Larissa Franca




on the right



prototype7 said:


>

Click to collapse



aliensguymeme.jpg

TEXANS


----------



## StormMcCloud (Aug 10, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Sent from my coffee pot.

Click to collapse



It's crazy that they had cameras that good back when the Titanic sank. Did they recover the camera this was taken with from the wreckage or did a survivor bring it back with them?


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Aug 10, 2012)

StormMcCloud said:


> It's crazy that they had cameras that good back when the Titanic sank. Did they recover the camera this was taken with from the wreckage or did a survivor bring it back with them?

Click to collapse



 aliens.jpg

Edit:  dammit, boborone just had the same response lol

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## 063_XOBX (Aug 10, 2012)

StormMcCloud said:


> It's crazy that they had cameras that good back when the Titanic sank. Did they recover the camera this was taken with from the wreckage or did a survivor bring it back with them?

Click to collapse







---------- Post added at 11:57 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:57 PM ----------




TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> aliens.jpg
> 
> Sent from my coffee pot.

Click to collapse



Great minds. Great minds.


----------



## StormMcCloud (Aug 10, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> aliens.jpg
> 
> Sent from my coffee pot.

Click to collapse





063_XOBX said:


>

Click to collapse


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Aug 10, 2012)

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## 063_XOBX (Aug 10, 2012)

Stephen Colbert is both a Political Genius and an Ice Cream savant.







Seriously as awesome as it sounds. Just kinda hard to find at my local supermarkets.


----------



## StormMcCloud (Aug 10, 2012)




----------



## 063_XOBX (Aug 10, 2012)

I've been meaning to make this a meme.


----------



## StormMcCloud (Aug 10, 2012)

063_XOBX said:


> I've been meaning to make this a meme.

Click to collapse


----------



## boborone (Aug 10, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Sent from my coffee pot.

Click to collapse



Saved for later use


----------



## 063_XOBX (Aug 10, 2012)

The internet needs more Workaholics memes


----------



## StormMcCloud (Aug 10, 2012)




----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Aug 10, 2012)

Sculpture of myself I had custom made.






Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## redneck_666 (Aug 10, 2012)

boborone said:


> Larissa Franca
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



YES!

Sent from my AOKP powered Note.


----------



## 85gallon (Aug 10, 2012)




----------



## boborone (Aug 10, 2012)

redneck_666 said:


> YES!
> 
> Sent from my AOKP powered Note.

Click to collapse



Yessir, us rednecks like us some meat on them there bones. I like a woman who can kick my ass. Keeps me in check.


----------



## roofrider (Aug 10, 2012)

boborone said:


> Larissa Franca
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I hear the word Larissa.
Larissa Riquelme jumps to my mind.


----------



## boborone (Aug 10, 2012)

roofrider said:


> I hear the word Larissa.
> Larissa Riquelme jumps to my mind.

Click to collapse



I think of Clarissa. Clarissa Explains it All. I had huge crush on her when she grew up and filled in to thickness. Had no clue it was the same girl as the show I watched as a kid.


----------



## StormMcCloud (Aug 10, 2012)

boborone said:


> I think of Clarissa. Clarissa Explains it All. I had huge crush on her when she grew up and filled in to thickness. Had no clue it was the same girl as the show I watched as a kid.

Click to collapse



From






to


----------



## boborone (Aug 10, 2012)

StormMcCloud said:


> From
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Yep that's her. <3


----------



## MissionImprobable (Aug 10, 2012)




----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Aug 10, 2012)

MissionImprobable said:


>

Click to collapse



Remember Danny Cooksey's band?
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yfzFxxJBJ8E&feature=youtube_gdata_player


Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## MissionImprobable (Aug 10, 2012)

He was like a baby Mustaine.


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Aug 10, 2012)

MissionImprobable said:


> He was like a baby Mustaine.

Click to collapse



Yup. Haha....the drummer of that band is now Bad Religion's drummer.  He comes from an insane drumming family.

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## boborone (Aug 10, 2012)

MissionImprobable said:


>

Click to collapse



Dude I wanted to post that for a thread the other day. Nick's shows when we were kids ruled. I can still recite the theme. Great show.


----------



## StormMcCloud (Aug 10, 2012)




----------



## boborone (Aug 10, 2012)

Nick arcade, double dare, the game show with the temple theme, are you afraid of the dark, doug, rockos modern life. All that stuff.


----------



## redneck_666 (Aug 10, 2012)

boborone said:


> Nick arcade, double dare, the game show with the temple theme, are you afraid of the dark, doug, rockos modern life. All that stuff.

Click to collapse



You forgot the most important cartoon of that time frame. Shame on you.

Sent from my AOKP powered Note.


----------



## boborone (Aug 10, 2012)

redneck_666 said:


> You forgot the most important cartoon of that time frame. Shame on you.
> 
> Sent from my AOKP powered Note.

Click to collapse



What.......don't say rugrats


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Aug 10, 2012)

boborone said:


> What.......don't say rugrats

Click to collapse



Oh god I hope not.

I remember the vhs tapes for rugrats were orange.  I worked at blockbuster in high school.

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## StormMcCloud (Aug 10, 2012)

redneck_666 said:


> You forgot the most important cartoon of that time frame. Shame on you.
> 
> Sent from my AOKP powered Note.

Click to collapse


----------



## boborone (Aug 10, 2012)

StormMcCloud said:


>

Click to collapse



Wasn't on nick


----------



## StormMcCloud (Aug 10, 2012)

boborone said:


> Wasn't on nick

Click to collapse



Not origionally, lol, I forgot it wasn't on there from the begining.


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Aug 10, 2012)

StormMcCloud said:


> Not origionally, lol, I forgot it wasn't on there from the begining.

Click to collapse



Well at any rate, not everything Spielberg touched turned to gold.  

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## StormMcCloud (Aug 10, 2012)

redneck_666 said:


> You forgot the most important cartoon of that time frame. Shame on you.
> 
> Sent from my AOKP powered Note.

Click to collapse



I got it wrong last time but, this maybe?


----------



## boborone (Aug 10, 2012)

StormMcCloud said:


> I got it wrong last time but, this maybe?

Click to collapse



Wasn't that MTV


----------



## StormMcCloud (Aug 10, 2012)

boborone said:


> Wasn't that MTV

Click to collapse



Nope it was Nick.


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Aug 10, 2012)

boborone said:


> Wasn't that MTV

Click to collapse



Yes. And I .....











Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## StormMcCloud (Aug 10, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Yes. And I .....
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Aug 10, 2012)

I stand corrected....but really, was there anything in the 90s that deserved more attention than...










Besides, this was the best show Nickelodeon ever broadcasted.




Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## boborone (Aug 10, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> I stand corrected....but really, was there anything in the 90s that deserved more attention than...
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I don't remember Eddie Murphy being in the gladiators


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Aug 10, 2012)

boborone said:


> I don't remember Eddie Murphy being in the gladiators

Click to collapse



That's not Eddie Murphy.  Its a much smaller Michael Clark Duncan.

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## boborone (Aug 10, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> That's not Eddie Murphy.  Its a much smaller Michael Clark Duncan.
> 
> Sent from my coffee pot.

Click to collapse



Hhaha

I was always fond of Siren


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Aug 10, 2012)

You've all forgotten Transformers....


----------



## StormMcCloud (Aug 10, 2012)

B-Naughty said:


> You've all forgotten Transformers....

Click to collapse



Transformers wasn't Nickelodeon.


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Aug 10, 2012)

B-Naughty said:


> You've all forgotten Transformers....

Click to collapse



No.jpg






Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Aug 10, 2012)

StormMcCloud said:


> Transformers wasn't Nickelodeon.

Click to collapse



I kind of thought general 90's cartoons was the topic, sorry I don't religiously follow this thread...

---------- Post added at 02:55 AM ---------- Previous post was at 02:55 AM ----------




TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> No.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Voltron was the best indeed...


----------



## KnukLHead (Aug 10, 2012)

StormMcCloud said:


> Transformers wasn't Nickelodeon.

Click to collapse



Before transformers and power rangers there was...

Sent from my SPH-D710 using xda premium


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Aug 10, 2012)

KnukLHead said:


> Before transformers and power rangers there was...View attachment 1252629
> 
> Sent from my SPH-D710 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Too late.

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## KnukLHead (Aug 10, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Too late.
> 
> Sent from my coffee pot.

Click to collapse



Damn y'all r fast

Sent from my SPH-D710 using xda premium


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Aug 10, 2012)

KnukLHead said:


> Damn y'all r fast
> 
> Sent from my SPH-D710 using xda premium

Click to collapse



It happens.

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## StormMcCloud (Aug 10, 2012)

KnukLHead said:


> Damn y'all r fast
> 
> Sent from my SPH-D710 using xda premium

Click to collapse


----------



## KnukLHead (Aug 10, 2012)

First..    lol

Sent from my SPH-D710 using xda premium


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Aug 10, 2012)

KnukLHead said:


> First..    lol
> 
> Sent from my SPH-D710 using xda premium

Click to collapse



This could easily become a Snorkfest......thunder cats, the last unicorn, secret of NiMH thread.....but no.  I think we all get it.

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## StormMcCloud (Aug 10, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> This could easily become a Snorkfest......thunder cats, the last unicorn, secret of NiMH thread.....but no.  I think we all get it.
> 
> Sent from my coffee pot.

Click to collapse



I don't think we do.


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Aug 10, 2012)

StormMcCloud said:


> I don't think we do.

Click to collapse



Yes.  I'm a closet fan of that movie to this day.  Luckily I have two daughters that give me an excuse to watch it more.

And I think only a real man can get emotional with





Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## StormMcCloud (Aug 10, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Yes.  I'm a closet fan of that movie to this day.  Luckily I have two daughters that give me an excuse to watch it more.
> 
> Sent from my coffee pot.

Click to collapse



Closet fan? Pssh I will admit to anyone that I love this movie and if they don't like it then they can get out.

I still like this one


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Aug 10, 2012)

StormMcCloud said:


> Closet fan? Pssh I will admit to anyone that I love this movie and if they don't like it then they can get out.

Click to collapse



See edit.  I'm loud and proud.

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## StormMcCloud (Aug 10, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> See edit.  I'm loud and proud.
> 
> Sent from my coffee pot.

Click to collapse



lol I edited mine as well.


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Aug 10, 2012)

StormMcCloud said:


> lol I edited mine as well.

Click to collapse



Good call.






Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## KnukLHead (Aug 10, 2012)

Sent from my SPH-D710 using xda premium


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Aug 10, 2012)

KnukLHead said:


> Sent from my SPH-D710 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Moon child.

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## StormMcCloud (Aug 10, 2012)




----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Aug 10, 2012)

I always called my dog a luck dragon.  But instead of naming him Falcor, I named him Elvis
  RIP dude.





Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## icejagans (Aug 10, 2012)

Sent from my Nexus S using xda premium


----------



## mrrick (Aug 10, 2012)

*signed


----------



## xaccers (Aug 10, 2012)




----------



## StormMcCloud (Aug 10, 2012)

mrrick said:


> *signed

Click to collapse



It could also be a cooling tower for a coal burning power plant.


----------



## Rob4828 (Aug 10, 2012)

Sent from my SGH-T989 using xda premium


----------



## drnecropolis (Aug 10, 2012)

FTW!





Sent from the set of Uniporn does Android


----------



## roofrider (Aug 10, 2012)




----------



## plegdroid (Aug 10, 2012)

roofrider said:


>

Click to collapse



blues clues... but wheres the Scouse guy.. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




sent from my lump of plastic


----------



## xaccers (Aug 10, 2012)




----------



## vanessaem (Aug 10, 2012)




----------



## tallyforeman (Aug 10, 2012)




----------



## PeartFan40 (Aug 10, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> I always called my dog a luck dragon.  But instead of naming him Falcor, I named him Elvis
> RIP dude.
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



My parents had a Bijon Frise too. He was hyper. lol. He'd run in circles when he got excited. Many of faceplants into the dishwasher, fridge, etc. 

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

"If you choose not to decide, you still have made a choice

Sent from my HTC One X, using XDA Premium 

http://forum.xda-developers.com/announcement.php?a=81


----------



## WiredPirate (Aug 10, 2012)

StormMcCloud said:


> Closet fan? Pssh I will admit to anyone that I love this movie and if they don't like it then they can get out.

Click to collapse



This is how I read that.


----------



## Dblfstr (Aug 10, 2012)

Can't believe you  guys left this out:






---------- Post added at 08:39 AM ---------- Previous post was at 08:31 AM ----------


----------



## plegdroid (Aug 10, 2012)

or space 1999.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




sent from my lump of plastic


----------



## xaccers (Aug 10, 2012)

plegdroid said:


> or space 1999.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



It's amazing to think we've had a base on the moon for the past 13 years 







I think that was the one and only "heroic" role Peter MacNicol has had!


----------



## tallyforeman (Aug 10, 2012)

Did a 'lil floating in the pond yesterday


----------



## WiredPirate (Aug 10, 2012)




----------



## ...Awesome... (Aug 10, 2012)

Sent from my Dark Jelly Belly using Tapatalk 2


----------



## mrrick (Aug 10, 2012)

*signed


----------



## WiredPirate (Aug 10, 2012)




----------



## Aust S5 (Aug 10, 2012)

Don't forget this one guys. 











Here's my falcor, just couldn't get him to sit still for the photo




Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## LordManhattan (Aug 10, 2012)




----------



## ak700 (Aug 10, 2012)

Made this one myself:laugh:


----------



## 063_XOBX (Aug 10, 2012)

LordManhattan said:


>

Click to collapse



Did not see that coming. At first I was like no way that was any use against a bear. Then bam. Me gusta.


Also semi related, I actually had to bring my senile grandfather to the police station because he somehow "lost" his .38 special somewhere. Talk about the funniest 'WTF?!' reactions from the officer who filed the police report. I swear if I wasn't very much afraid of somebody finding it and using it to commit a crime I would've saved myself the embarrassment.


----------



## tallyforeman (Aug 10, 2012)




----------



## prototype7 (Aug 10, 2012)




----------



## tallyforeman (Aug 10, 2012)




----------



## LordManhattan (Aug 10, 2012)

Skinny did great at the drum festival yesterday.


----------



## M_T_M (Aug 10, 2012)

LordManhattan said:


> Skinny did great at the drum festival yesterday.

Click to collapse



He sure did


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Aug 10, 2012)

M_T_M said:


> He sure did

Click to collapse



They don't call me "el mejor batarista" for nothing.

Sent from my coffee pot.

---------- Post added at 10:51 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:50 AM ----------




ak700 said:


> Made this one myself:laugh:

Click to collapse



I'm gonna repost this.





Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## WiredPirate (Aug 10, 2012)

Kitten Mittens always make me smile.


----------



## LordManhattan (Aug 10, 2012)




----------



## Clark Joseph Kent (Aug 10, 2012)

LordManhattan said:


>

Click to collapse



even hotter...., smashable....


----------



## Avilove.Cullen (Aug 10, 2012)

LordManhattan said:


>

Click to collapse



Cool editing


----------



## LordManhattan (Aug 10, 2012)




----------



## WiredPirate (Aug 10, 2012)




----------



## 063_XOBX (Aug 10, 2012)




----------



## KeanuC (Aug 10, 2012)

Just found these in the attic.

Sent from my R800x using xda premium


----------



## 063_XOBX (Aug 10, 2012)

That feeling when you get home from work on a Friday


----------



## WiredPirate (Aug 10, 2012)

063_XOBX said:


> That feeling when you get home from work on a Friday

Click to collapse


----------



## MissionImprobable (Aug 10, 2012)




----------



## haker307 (Aug 10, 2012)

Sent from my R800i using xda app-developers app


----------



## WiredPirate (Aug 10, 2012)

:laugh::crying:


----------



## StormMcCloud (Aug 10, 2012)

WiredPirate said:


> This is how I read that.

Click to collapse



Hahaha that is EXACTLY how I wanted it to be read.


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Aug 10, 2012)

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## LordManhattan (Aug 10, 2012)




----------



## plegdroid (Aug 10, 2012)

sent from my lump of plastic


----------



## mrrick (Aug 10, 2012)

*signed


----------



## WiredPirate (Aug 10, 2012)

mrrick said:


> *signed

Click to collapse


----------



## Rob4828 (Aug 11, 2012)

Sent from my SGH-T989 using xda premium


----------



## iok1 (Aug 11, 2012)

Rob4828 said:


> Sent from my SGH-T989 using xda premium

Click to collapse



My kinda music don't play on radio, I'm kinda happy it isn't mainstream actually 

Sent from my jelly bean


----------



## xaccers (Aug 11, 2012)

iok1 said:


> My kinda music don't play on radio, I'm kinda happy it isn't mainstream actually
> 
> Sent from my jelly bean

Click to collapse


----------



## mrrick (Aug 11, 2012)

*signed


----------



## plegdroid (Aug 11, 2012)

sent from my lump of plastic


----------



## 063_XOBX (Aug 11, 2012)

mrrick said:


> *signed

Click to collapse


----------



## LoopDoGG79 (Aug 11, 2012)

mrrick said:


> *signed

Click to collapse



Dat ass...

You must of known that was coming 

Sent from the pink Unicorn from the Darkside.


----------



## iok1 (Aug 11, 2012)

xaccers said:


>

Click to collapse



I was expecting that. Should've worded differently 

(But seriously, most mainstream music is crap)

Sent from my jelly bean


----------



## LoopDoGG79 (Aug 11, 2012)

iok1 said:


> I was expecting that. Should've worded differently
> 
> (But seriously, most mainstream music is crap)
> 
> Sent from my jelly bean

Click to collapse








Sent from the pink Unicorn from the Darkside.


----------



## prototype7 (Aug 11, 2012)

mrrick said:


> *signed

Click to collapse



That's a pretty half-assed picture.


----------



## iok1 (Aug 11, 2012)

LoopDoGG79 said:


> Sent from the pink Unicorn from the Darkside.

Click to collapse



Wut?

Sent from my jelly bean


----------



## LoopDoGG79 (Aug 11, 2012)

iok1 said:


> Wut?
> 
> Sent from my jelly bean

Click to collapse



Just being a smartass, your response to the original one, still sounded a little hipster-ish. 

Sent from the pink Unicorn from the Darkside.


----------



## iok1 (Aug 11, 2012)

LoopDoGG79 said:


> Just being a smartass, your response to the original one, still sounded a little hipster-ish.
> 
> Sent from the pink Unicorn from the Darkside.

Click to collapse



But i assume you I'm not, i don't wear weird clothing or have huge glasses so. 

(But seriously the music of today is still crap)

You never heat songs like these on radio for example:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uz9FkYrhdfU&feature=youtube_gdata_player

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=shjRdER3eM0&feature=youtube_gdata_player

Well, this isn't the music thread so i will keep my mouth shut here for a while  

Sent from my jelly bean


----------



## xaccers (Aug 11, 2012)

LoopDoGG79 said:


> Sent from the pink Unicorn from the Darkside.

Click to collapse



Dude I used that picture before it was mainstream


----------



## LordManhattan (Aug 11, 2012)




----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Aug 11, 2012)

iok1 said:


> But i assume you I'm not, i don't wear weird clothing or have huge glasses so.
> 
> (But seriously the music of today is still crap)
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



reminds me of this


----------



## xaccers (Aug 11, 2012)

iok1 said:


> But i assume you I'm not, i don't wear weird clothing or have huge glasses so.
> 
> (But seriously the music of today is still crap)
> 
> You never heat songs like these on radio for example:

Click to collapse









Actually you may have technically heard music like that back in the early 80's as the BBC transmitted several computer programs for people at home to record and run on one of these:






It was like the HD2 of the 80's, so much better than the C64.


----------



## veeman (Aug 11, 2012)

mrrick said:


> *signed

Click to collapse



Now that's what I call halfassed.

Edit: damn, prototype beat me to it.


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Aug 11, 2012)

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## husam666 (Aug 11, 2012)

WiredPirate said:


>

Click to collapse



Medieval Limo?


----------



## mrrick (Aug 11, 2012)

*signed


----------



## ak700 (Aug 11, 2012)




----------



## prototype7 (Aug 11, 2012)

ak700 said:


>

Click to collapse


----------



## 85gallon (Aug 11, 2012)

Was at a car show last weekend.

Lot of awesome cars coming out next year.


----------



## prototype7 (Aug 11, 2012)

---------- Post added at 10:12 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:08 PM ----------







---------- Post added at 10:13 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:12 PM ----------







---------- Post added at 10:18 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:13 PM ----------


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Aug 11, 2012)

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## 063_XOBX (Aug 11, 2012)




----------



## mrrick (Aug 11, 2012)

*signed


----------



## LordManhattan (Aug 11, 2012)




----------



## MissionImprobable (Aug 11, 2012)

Why do people still post from funnyjunk?


----------



## prototype7 (Aug 11, 2012)

MissionImprobable said:


> Why do people still post from funnyjunk?

Click to collapse



Because they can't read? :silly:


----------



## veeman (Aug 11, 2012)

85gallon said:


> Was at a car show last weekend.
> 
> Lot of awesome cars coming out next year.

Click to collapse



Right... cars....


----------



## deliriousDroid (Aug 11, 2012)

Lmao


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Aug 11, 2012)

deliriousDroid said:


> Lmao

Click to collapse



Absolutely epic.

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## Soap (Aug 11, 2012)

Space invaders Xbox edition.


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Aug 11, 2012)

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## vanessaem (Aug 11, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> They don't call me "el mejor batarista" for nothing.
> 
> Sent from my coffee pot.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse




Apple is the master marketing and making the world believe they invented everything.


----------



## ch1naski (Aug 11, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Sent from my coffee pot.

Click to collapse



I want to be that beer.


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Aug 11, 2012)

ch1naski said:


> I want to be that beer.

Click to collapse



I want to Photoshop that so bad but I'd get banned lol

Sent from my your mom.


----------



## husam666 (Aug 11, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> I want to Photoshop that so bad but I'd get banned lol
> 
> Sent from my your mom.

Click to collapse



As your mafia boss, I tell you: DO IT!


----------



## StormMcCloud (Aug 11, 2012)




----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Aug 11, 2012)

husam666 said:


> As your mafia boss, I tell you: DO IT!

Click to collapse



C'mon...you gotta know what I wanted to replace the beer with 

Sent from my your mom.


----------



## vanessaem (Aug 11, 2012)

ch1naski said:


> I want to be that beer.

Click to collapse




You would, wouldn't you?


----------



## StormMcCloud (Aug 11, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> C'mon...you gotta know what I wanted to replace the beer with
> 
> Sent from my your mom.

Click to collapse



A sandwich?


----------



## ch1naski (Aug 11, 2012)

vanessaem said:


> You would, wouldn't you?

Click to collapse



I also want to be this wine, so.....





note the three-legged girl with wings, and grapes in her hair. My kinda broad.


----------



## husam666 (Aug 11, 2012)

StormMcCloud said:


> A sandwich?

Click to collapse



More liek a popsicle


----------



## vanessaem (Aug 11, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> I want to Photoshop that so bad but I'd get banned lol
> 
> Sent from my your mom.

Click to collapse




Not banned but one of the overlords will punish you for being naughty. 




TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> C'mon...you gotta know what I wanted to replace the beer with
> 
> Sent from my your mom.

Click to collapse




A bouquet?


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Aug 11, 2012)

I apologize for the quality....I'm on my phone.










Sent from my your mom.


----------



## husam666 (Aug 11, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> I apologize for the quality....I'm on my phone.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



LOOOOOOOOOL

Made my day xD


----------



## vanessaem (Aug 11, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> I apologize for the quality....I'm on my phone.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse




That must be one hell of an iron.


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Aug 11, 2012)

vanessaem said:


> That must be one hell of an iron.

Click to collapse



Nothing but the best in my house.

Sent from my your mom.


----------



## ch1naski (Aug 11, 2012)

vanessaem said:


> That must be one hell of an iron.

Click to collapse



They REALLY like pressed trousers.


----------



## husam666 (Aug 11, 2012)




----------



## KidCarter93 (Aug 11, 2012)

Monster FTW





Sent from my Sony Xperia S using XDA Premium
"Knowledge is power" = Check out this [GUIDE] How to be a New User (and not a noob)


----------



## ch1naski (Aug 11, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> I apologize for the quality....I'm on my phone.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Holy Crap. Fallbrook? no wonder you're on here so much. nothing else to do in Fallbrook. Unless you're a rock.


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Aug 11, 2012)

ch1naski said:


> Holy Crap. Fallbrook? no wonder you're on here so much. nothing else to do in Fallbrook. Unless you're a rock.

Click to collapse



I have plenty to do, but mobile apps are the reason.  Any time, anywhere.  Its so easy.

Sent from my your mom.


----------



## ch1naski (Aug 11, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> I have plenty to do, but mobile apps are the reason.  Any time, anywhere.  Its so easy.
> 
> Sent from my your mom.

Click to collapse



"Sent from my your mom. "  <-- y u no frix


----------



## StormMcCloud (Aug 11, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> Monster FTW
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



You try Übermønster yet?





Posted by mah spudtacular killer tomato.


----------



## KidCarter93 (Aug 11, 2012)

StormMcCloud said:


> You try Übermønster yet?
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



*Shakeshead* Sounds pretty epic though 

Sent from my Sony Xperia S using XDA Premium
"Knowledge is power" = Check out this [GUIDE] How to be a New User (and not a noob)


----------



## StormMcCloud (Aug 11, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> *Shakeshead* Sounds pretty epic though
> 
> Sent from my Sony Xperia S using XDA Premium
> "Knowledge is power" = Check out this [GUIDE] How to be a New User (and not a noob)

Click to collapse



It is VERY tasty and a little less carbonated than regular Monster. Only kind of down side is that it's not a twist off cap, so you need a bottle opener.


----------



## KidCarter93 (Aug 11, 2012)

StormMcCloud said:


> It is VERY tasty and a little less carbonated than regular Monster. Only kind of down side is that it's not a twist off cap, so you need a bottle opener.

Click to collapse



I'll have to find out where to get some and then try it. I never see bottles of it D: but who needs a bottle opener these days? I either use my teeth or the edge of my phone.

Sent from my Sony Xperia S using XDA Premium
"Knowledge is power" = Check out this [GUIDE] How to be a New User (and not a noob)


----------



## 063_XOBX (Aug 11, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> I'll have to find out where to get some and then try it. I never see bottles of it D: but who needs a bottle opener these days? I either use my teeth or the edge of my phone.

Click to collapse



Bic lighters work pretty well too. And somebody almost always has one on hand. 


Speaking of monster varieties you should definitely try the monster dub. Its like 32oz if I recall correctly with a silver bullet style twist off lid on top of the can.


----------



## MissionImprobable (Aug 11, 2012)

If you weren't sure how to vote this November, this should settle things for you:


----------



## 063_XOBX (Aug 11, 2012)

MissionImprobable said:


> If you weren't sure how to vote this November, this should settle things for you:

Click to collapse



He probably has his&hers Macbooks and iPads in all 7 of his houses.


----------



## KidCarter93 (Aug 11, 2012)

063_XOBX said:


> Bic lighters work pretty well too. And somebody almost always has one on hand.
> 
> 
> Speaking of monster varieties you should definitely try the monster dub. Its like 32oz if I recall correctly with a silver bullet style twist off lid on top of the can.

Click to collapse



Yeah they do. 
I kinda wished I lived in a bigger and better city cause there's only a few varieties available round here 

Sent from my Sony Xperia S using XDA Premium
"Knowledge is power" = Check out this [GUIDE] How to be a New User (and not a noob)


----------



## StormMcCloud (Aug 11, 2012)

MissionImprobable said:


> If you weren't sure how to vote this November, this should settle things for you:

Click to collapse



No politics allowed in the XDA forums.



063_XOBX said:


> Bic lighters work pretty well too. And somebody almost always has one on hand.
> 
> 
> Speaking of monster varieties you should definitely try the monster dub. Its like 32oz if I recall correctly with a silver bullet style twist off lid on top of the can.

Click to collapse



Hahaha you people underestimate the sheer size of that things lid.


----------



## MissionImprobable (Aug 11, 2012)

I don't think making a joke about Romney using iDevices is true politics by any stretch of the imagination


----------



## StormMcCloud (Aug 11, 2012)

MissionImprobable said:


> I don't think making a joke about Romney using iDevices is true politics by any stretch of the imagination

Click to collapse



But obama uses them as well so the joke completely fails and just renders it down to politics.


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Aug 11, 2012)

Sent from my your mom.


----------



## StormMcCloud (Aug 11, 2012)




----------



## MissionImprobable (Aug 11, 2012)

StormMcCloud said:


> But obama uses them as well so the joke completely fails and just renders it down to politics.

Click to collapse



I'd post up the whaaaambulance but i'm too lazy so feel free to use your imagination.

Brought to you by the letters "M" "I" "U" "I"


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Aug 11, 2012)

MissionImprobable said:


> I don't think making a joke about Romney using iDevices is true politics by any stretch of the imagination

Click to collapse



It's the iMormon app I'm worried about.

Sent from your mom.


----------



## StormMcCloud (Aug 11, 2012)




----------



## WiredPirate (Aug 11, 2012)

Saw this sign on my way home from my buddies house just now.




It says "4 YRS SEWAGE LEAK".


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Aug 11, 2012)

StormMcCloud said:


>

Click to collapse








Sent from your mom.


----------



## Avilove.Cullen (Aug 11, 2012)

..


----------



## StormMcCloud (Aug 11, 2012)

^^^^^ Reported.


Thanks Archer!


----------



## husam666 (Aug 11, 2012)

Avilove.Cullen said:


> _Gore_

Click to collapse



uhh, this is xda not 4chan


----------



## iok1 (Aug 11, 2012)

Avilove.Cullen said:


> Gore

Click to collapse



Why? 

Sent from my jelly bean


----------



## plegdroid (Aug 11, 2012)

awesome 

sent from my lump of plastic


----------



## heinrichkaiser (Aug 11, 2012)




----------



## jugg1es (Aug 11, 2012)

flsmidth said:


>

Click to collapse



Doesn't count anymore as it's not supported in JB


----------



## KidCarter93 (Aug 11, 2012)

jugg1es said:


> Doesn't count anymore as it's not supported in JB

Click to collapse



There's a way around it though 

Sent from my Sony Xperia S using XDA Premium
"Knowledge is power" = Check out this [GUIDE] How to be a New User (and not a noob)


----------



## Mr.Oug (Aug 11, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> There's a way around it though
> 
> Sent from my Sony Xperia S using XDA Premium
> "Knowledge is power" = Check out this [GUIDE] How to be a New User (and not a noob)

Click to collapse




What are you guys talking about...?


----------



## heinrichkaiser (Aug 11, 2012)

jugg1es said:


> Doesn't count anymore as it's not supported in JB

Click to collapse



You can always get the apk and install it to make flash work.. :silly:


----------



## Mr.Oug (Aug 11, 2012)

What are you guys talking about....?


----------



## heinrichkaiser (Aug 11, 2012)

Mr.Oug said:


> What are you guys talking about....?

Click to collapse



About THIS


----------



## Mr.Oug (Aug 11, 2012)

Mr.Oug said:


> What are you guys talking about...?

Click to collapse





flsmidth said:


> You can always get the apk and install it to make flash work.. :silly:

Click to collapse





flsmidth said:


> About THIS

Click to collapse



Didn't get you mate...!!


----------



## prototype7 (Aug 11, 2012)

jugg1es said:


> Doesn't count anymore as it's not supported in JB

Click to collapse



It still works. 

Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Mr.Oug (Aug 11, 2012)

m1l4droid said:


> About the fact that flash is no longer supported in Android 4.1.1 Jellybean and that there's work around to get it working again.

Click to collapse



Ahh sorry i didn't get the heroes name. That is why i was stuck


----------



## 063_XOBX (Aug 11, 2012)

---------- Post added at 08:19 AM ---------- Previous post was at 08:19 AM ----------


----------



## PeartFan40 (Aug 11, 2012)

Leaving this here, discuss.



~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

"If you choose not to decide, you still have made a choice

Sent from my HTC One X, using XDA Premium 

http://forum.xda-developers.com/announcement.php?a=81


----------



## Mr.Oug (Aug 11, 2012)

PeartFan40 said:


> Leaving this here, discuss.
> 
> View attachment 1254874
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Hilarious


----------



## 063_XOBX (Aug 11, 2012)

PeartFan40 said:


> Leaving this here, discuss.
> 
> View attachment 1254874
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



+10 points for creativity.
-20 for lack of "desired output" after trying it.
-5 for running the joke into the ground
------
-15 total. 

Not recommended.


----------



## 063_XOBX (Aug 11, 2012)




----------



## mrrick (Aug 11, 2012)

MissionImprobable said:


> Why do people still post from funnyjunk?

Click to collapse



So, just checked out funnyjunk right, and guess what? It's the same pictures from 9gag,collegehumor, fark, and all those other 'funny picture' sites around the Web. Whats the point of not posting from there and is there an approved list of sites we are allowed to post from? 









*signed


----------



## xaccers (Aug 11, 2012)

mrrick said:


> So, just checked out funnyjunk right, and guess what? It's the same pictures from 9gag,collegehumor, fark, and all those other 'funny picture' sites around the Web. Whats the point of not posting from there and is there an approved list of sites we are allowed to post from?
> 
> 
> *signed

Click to collapse



Because funnyjunk image links don't work for anyone other than the poster.


----------



## 063_XOBX (Aug 11, 2012)

mrrick said:


> So, just checked out funnyjunk right, and guess what? It's the same pictures from 9gag,collegehumor, fark, and all those other 'funny picture' sites around the Web. Whats the point of not posting from there and is there an approved list of sites we are allowed to post from?

Click to collapse



Maybe because the owner of FunnyJunk is a lawyer (read douchebag) who tried to tie up charity money in a pointless legal battle between his site and theoatmeal.com (had to plug the site, it's pretty hilarious and the guy who runs it is a great guy) over a picture that originated on theoatmeal which he sent a letter ordering them to pull.

That's not *THE* reason but it should certainly be taken into consideration.


----------



## RomWiz (Aug 11, 2012)

*Mod edit:* It's never the right time nor is it funny to feature comedic images of a mass murder.

Sent from my LG Optimus Black using xda premium


----------



## PeartFan40 (Aug 11, 2012)

The chicken or the egg...does it matter who hosts the images? Some of them are hilarious. I get them from facebook, where they are annoyingly plentiful.

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

"If you choose not to decide, you still have made a choice

Sent from my HTC One X, using XDA Premium 

http://forum.xda-developers.com/announcement.php?a=81


----------



## PeartFan40 (Aug 11, 2012)

063_XOBX said:


> +10 points for creativity.
> -20 for lack of "desired output" after trying it.
> -5 for running the joke into the ground
> ------
> ...

Click to collapse



Cool story !

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

"If you choose not to decide, you still have made a choice

Sent from my HTC One X, using XDA Premium 

http://forum.xda-developers.com/announcement.php?a=81


----------



## KidCarter93 (Aug 11, 2012)

PeartFan40 said:


> The chicken or the egg...does it matter who hosts the images? Some of them are hilarious. I get them from facebook, where they are annoyingly plentiful.
> 
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Most I see on facebook wouldn't even be allowed on here so I just take from here and share with facebook 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda premium


----------



## PeartFan40 (Aug 11, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> Most I see on facebook wouldn't even be allowed on here so I just take from here and share with facebook
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda premium

Click to collapse



I can't argue with that. lol

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

"If you choose not to decide, you still have made a choice

Sent from my HTC One X, using XDA Premium 

http://forum.xda-developers.com/announcement.php?a=81


----------



## mrrick (Aug 11, 2012)

xaccers said:


> Because funnyjunk image links don't work for anyone other than the poster.

Click to collapse



Ah, I see.. I just assumed people right clicked and saved the pic, then posted it.. But i guess that's just the way I've always done it, so hence the assumption.. Maybe









*signed


----------



## mrrick (Aug 11, 2012)

*signed


----------



## LordManhattan (Aug 11, 2012)




----------



## mrrick (Aug 11, 2012)

*signed


----------



## LordManhattan (Aug 11, 2012)




----------



## mrrick (Aug 11, 2012)

*signed


----------



## LordManhattan (Aug 11, 2012)




----------



## RomWiz (Aug 11, 2012)

mrrick said:


> *signed

Click to collapse



This.
I would want to own.

Sent from my LG Optimus Black using xda premium


----------



## KeanuC (Aug 11, 2012)

Sent from my R800x using xda premium


----------



## mrrick (Aug 11, 2012)

*signed


----------



## LordManhattan (Aug 11, 2012)




----------



## Rob4828 (Aug 11, 2012)

Would you eat this?





Sent from my SGH-T989 using xda premium


----------



## LordManhattan (Aug 11, 2012)




----------



## xaccers (Aug 11, 2012)

mrrick said:


> *signed

Click to collapse



What if you left the key in a drawer?


----------



## boborone (Aug 11, 2012)

Mini me


----------



## mrrick (Aug 11, 2012)

Rob4828 said:


> Would you eat this?
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Yes! 









xaccers said:


> What if you left the key in a drawer?

Click to collapse



I'd assume itd be able to locate it through walls, drawers, cushions, fish tanks, cereal boxes, refrigerators, etc.. Then again, I don't even know if that's a real product. But I do want.. 













*signed


----------



## WiredPirate (Aug 11, 2012)




----------



## mrrick (Aug 11, 2012)

*signed


----------



## plegdroid (Aug 12, 2012)

ⓐⓝⓓⓡⓞⓢⓘⓓⓔ ⓘⓢ ⓝⓞⓣ ⓐ ⓢⓘⓝ


----------



## 063_XOBX (Aug 12, 2012)

So glad I never tried it.


----------



## mrrick (Aug 12, 2012)

*signed


----------



## LordManhattan (Aug 12, 2012)




----------



## mrrick (Aug 12, 2012)

*signed


----------



## veeman (Aug 12, 2012)

It's hard to read but so true.


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Aug 12, 2012)

Sent from your mom.


----------



## mrrick (Aug 12, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Sent from your mom.

Click to collapse



Russia! 










*signed


----------



## wbchristmas (Aug 12, 2012)

mrrick said:


> Russia!
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse




Dang.. someone had some time on their hands! Just don't take my red stapler!






¡dErP!


----------



## KeanuC (Aug 12, 2012)

Sent from my R800x using xda premium


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Aug 12, 2012)

Sent from your mom.


----------



## LordManhattan (Aug 12, 2012)




----------



## mrrick (Aug 12, 2012)

*signed


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Aug 12, 2012)

Sent from your mom.


----------



## mrrick (Aug 12, 2012)

*signed


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Aug 12, 2012)

mrrick said:


> *signed

Click to collapse



"Hey Betty, I 'liked' your apple pie!"



Wait, that's a dude...what gives?

Sent from your mom.


----------



## mrrick (Aug 12, 2012)

teamwork
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*signed


----------



## husam666 (Aug 12, 2012)

---------- Post added at 12:19 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:17 PM ----------

just saw this on facebook. 
I don't think this is what they mean when they say man boobs


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Aug 12, 2012)

Sent from your mom.


----------



## plegdroid (Aug 12, 2012)

ⓐⓝⓓⓡⓞⓢⓘⓓⓔ ⓘⓢ ⓝⓞⓣ ⓐ ⓢⓘⓝ


----------



## papayayoghurt (Aug 12, 2012)

I love it





Sent from my ICS-powered arc S. From Austria!

PS: PM me if you are a Rubiks Cube lover.


----------



## RinZo (Aug 12, 2012)




----------



## TexasAggie97 (Aug 12, 2012)

RinZo said:


>

Click to collapse



Is that a Mortal Kombat machine with handguns?


----------



## drnecropolis (Aug 12, 2012)

RinZo said:


>

Click to collapse



Very nice!

I've been trying to find a dedicated MK2 for awhile..






Sent from the set of Uniporn does Android


----------



## RinZo (Aug 12, 2012)

TexasAggie97 said:


> Is that a Mortal Kombat machine with handguns?

Click to collapse



Tis indeed haha


----------



## plegdroid (Aug 12, 2012)

ⓐⓝⓓⓡⓞⓢⓘⓓⓔ   ⓘⓢ   ⓝⓞⓣ   ⓐ   ⓢⓘⓝ


----------



## LordManhattan (Aug 12, 2012)

husam666 said:


> just saw this on facebook.
> I don't think this is what they mean when they say man boobs

Click to collapse



Synthol. Also called "pathetic". Just google it and laugh.


----------



## plegdroid (Aug 12, 2012)

LordManhattan said:


> Synthol. Also called "pathetic". Just google it and laugh.

Click to collapse








ⓐⓝⓓⓡⓞⓢⓘⓓⓔ  ⓘⓢ  ⓝⓞⓣ  ⓐ  ⓢⓘⓝ


----------



## KnukLHead (Aug 12, 2012)

TexasAggie97 said:


> Is that a Mortal Kombat machine with handguns?

Click to collapse



That cheating. 


Sent from my SPH-D710 using xda premium


----------



## LordManhattan (Aug 12, 2012)




----------



## 063_XOBX (Aug 12, 2012)




----------



## xaccers (Aug 12, 2012)

063_XOBX said:


>

Click to collapse



...it was his mother in law


----------



## mrrick (Aug 12, 2012)

*signed


----------



## 063_XOBX (Aug 12, 2012)

xaccers said:


> ...it was his mother in law

Click to collapse


----------



## LordManhattan (Aug 12, 2012)




----------



## xaccers (Aug 12, 2012)

063_XOBX said:


>

Click to collapse


----------



## azzledazzle (Aug 12, 2012)

LordManhattan said:


>

Click to collapse



HAHA !!! 

I thought it was because of the Sperm whales ?


----------



## mrrick (Aug 12, 2012)

*signed


----------



## KennyJoe69 (Aug 12, 2012)

LordManhattan said:


>

Click to collapse



Seems legit.  And on that note......

Happy Shark Week!!!








Sent from my ADR6400L using xda app-developers app

---------- Post added at 02:21 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:14 PM ----------







Sent from my ADR6400L using xda app-developers app


----------



## mrrick (Aug 12, 2012)

*signed


----------



## xaccers (Aug 12, 2012)

LordManhattan said:


>

Click to collapse



Looks like she's getting a cuddle from that Remora...


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Aug 12, 2012)

If there was a meme hall of fame, I nominate...




In light of shark week.
Sent from your mom.


----------



## KennyJoe69 (Aug 12, 2012)

World record hammerhead.  I actually saw it on the boat trailer.

Sent from my ADR6400L using xda app-developers app


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Aug 12, 2012)

KennyJoe69 said:


> World record hammerhead.  I actually saw it on the boat trailer.
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Dayum!  Very cool.

Sent from your mom.


----------



## plegdroid (Aug 12, 2012)

ⓐⓝⓓⓡⓞⓢⓘⓓⓔ  ⓘⓢ  ⓝⓞⓣ  ⓐ  ⓢⓘⓝ


----------



## LordManhattan (Aug 12, 2012)

"Permission to piss in my pants sir!"


----------



## plegdroid (Aug 12, 2012)

lordmanhattan said:


> "permission to piss in my pants sir!"

Click to collapse





ⓐⓝⓓⓡⓞⓢⓘⓓⓔ  ⓘⓢ  ⓝⓞⓣ  ⓐ  ⓢⓘⓝ


----------



## 063_XOBX (Aug 12, 2012)

Yahoo Answers troll


----------



## xaccers (Aug 12, 2012)

plegdroid said:


> View attachment 1257367
> 
> ⓐⓝⓓⓡⓞⓢⓘⓓⓔ  ⓘⓢ  ⓝⓞⓣ  ⓐ  ⓢⓘⓝ

Click to collapse



Taken at Ras Mohammed no doubt 

Personally, having grown up swimming with sharks, I'd rather do that than catch and kill one.
One day I'll get to swim with a shiver of hammer heads off the straights of Tiran.


----------



## MissionImprobable (Aug 12, 2012)

LordManhattan said:


> "Permission to piss in my pants sir!"

Click to collapse








 Thief!

I shall burn your eyes with this:


----------



## 063_XOBX (Aug 12, 2012)

MissionImprobable said:


> I shall burn your eyes with this:

Click to collapse








I'm pretty sure he's the chest version of a curlbro. Or maybe those are implants? I'm pretty sure pecs shouldn't look like that on a healthy person.


----------



## LordManhattan (Aug 12, 2012)

063_XOBX said:


> I'm pretty sure he's the chest version of a curlbro. Or maybe those are implants? I'm pretty sure pecs shouldn't look like that on a healthy person.

Click to collapse



Not to repeat myself, but


----------



## KennyJoe69 (Aug 12, 2012)

Meanwhile....back to shark week.







Sent from my ADR6400L using xda app-developers app


----------



## 063_XOBX (Aug 12, 2012)




----------



## plegdroid (Aug 12, 2012)

MissionImprobable said:


> I shall burn your eyes with this:

Click to collapse








ⓐⓝⓓⓡⓞⓢⓘⓓⓔ  ⓘⓢ  ⓝⓞⓣ  ⓐ  ⓢⓘⓝ


----------



## StormMcCloud (Aug 12, 2012)

plegdroid said:


> ⓐⓝⓓⓡⓞⓢⓘⓓⓔ  ⓘⓢ  ⓝⓞⓣ  ⓐ  ⓢⓘⓝ

Click to collapse



Did someone say


----------



## KidCarter93 (Aug 12, 2012)

Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda premium


----------



## StormMcCloud (Aug 13, 2012)




----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Aug 13, 2012)

Sent from your mom.


----------



## LoopDoGG79 (Aug 13, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Sent from your mom.

Click to collapse








Sent from the pink Unicorn from the Darkside.


----------



## LordManhattan (Aug 13, 2012)




----------



## NotATreoFan (Aug 13, 2012)

LordManhattan said:


>

Click to collapse



I disagree. Friday was payday.


----------



## StormMcCloud (Aug 13, 2012)

America! F*** Yeah!


----------



## tallyforeman (Aug 13, 2012)




----------



## xaccers (Aug 13, 2012)

StormMcCloud said:


> America! F*** Yeah!

Click to collapse



You know, wouldn't it be ironic if that eagle was captive rather than wild, and tied to a perch for its photo to be taken?


----------



## StormMcCloud (Aug 13, 2012)

xaccers said:


> You know, wouldn't it be ironic if that eagle was captive rather than wild, and tied to a perch for its photo to be taken?

Click to collapse



It wouldn't be Ironic, it would be a felony. lol.


----------



## xaccers (Aug 13, 2012)

StormMcCloud said:


> It wouldn't be Ironic, it would be a felony. lol.

Click to collapse



It could be Challenger, a non-releasable bald eagle


----------



## StormMcCloud (Aug 13, 2012)

xaccers said:


> It could be Challenger, a non-releasable bald eagle

Click to collapse



Ahh but he wouldn't be chained up.


----------



## husam666 (Aug 13, 2012)




----------



## ak700 (Aug 13, 2012)




----------



## WiredPirate (Aug 13, 2012)




----------



## LoopDoGG79 (Aug 13, 2012)

WiredPirate said:


>

Click to collapse



Thanks for ruining my childhood. 

Sent from the pink Unicorn from the Darkside.


----------



## LordManhattan (Aug 13, 2012)

WiredPirate said:


>

Click to collapse



That's his hat. He's a man/boy with a hat.

Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium


----------



## redneck_666 (Aug 13, 2012)

Didn't know Hank Hill started doing Captcha...
Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I717 using xda premium


----------



## 85gallon (Aug 13, 2012)

plegdroid said:


> ⓐⓝⓓⓡⓞⓢⓘⓓⓔ  ⓘⓢ  ⓝⓞⓣ  ⓐ  ⓢⓘⓝ

Click to collapse




From the neck up looks a hell of a lot like Jack Nicholson!!


----------



## boborone (Aug 13, 2012)

LordManhattan said:


> That's his hat. He's a man/boy with a hat.
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Thanks for ruining the joke


----------



## WiredPirate (Aug 13, 2012)




----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Aug 13, 2012)

Sent from your mom.


----------



## StormMcCloud (Aug 13, 2012)




----------



## 063_XOBX (Aug 13, 2012)

StormMcCloud said:


>

Click to collapse



Everyone should be aware of the dangers if dihydrogen monoxide.


----------



## StormMcCloud (Aug 13, 2012)

063_XOBX said:


> Everyone should be aware of the dangers if dihydrogen monoxide.

Click to collapse



We need to ban it!


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Aug 13, 2012)

Sent from your mom.


----------



## xaccers (Aug 13, 2012)

StormMcCloud said:


> Ahh but he wouldn't be chained up.

Click to collapse



No, but most likely tied to the perch by a leather thong (Bewits)


----------



## StormMcCloud (Aug 13, 2012)




----------



## plegdroid (Aug 13, 2012)

ⓐⓝⓓⓡⓞⓢⓘⓓⓔ  ⓘⓢ  ⓝⓞⓣ  ⓐ  ⓢⓘⓝ


----------



## roofrider (Aug 13, 2012)




----------



## azzledazzle (Aug 13, 2012)

this is me


----------



## gmaster1 (Aug 13, 2012)

azzledazzle said:


> this is me

Click to collapse



Chuck norris  your more like nuck chorris. Noone can be him but him.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




this is me now. 

Sent from the phone of Gamers


----------



## plegdroid (Aug 13, 2012)

ⓐⓝⓓⓡⓞⓢⓘⓓⓔ  ⓘⓢ  ⓝⓞⓣ  ⓐ  ⓢⓘⓝ


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Aug 13, 2012)

Sent from your mom.


----------



## tallyforeman (Aug 13, 2012)




----------



## prototype7 (Aug 13, 2012)

tallyforeman said:


>

Click to collapse



Forest? What forest?

Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## plegdroid (Aug 13, 2012)

prototype7 said:


> Forest? What forest?
> 
> Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



it shocked me, when my Mrs told me that Shania Twain also sings 




ⓐⓝⓓⓡⓞⓢⓘⓓⓔ  ⓘⓢ  ⓝⓞⓣ  ⓐ  ⓢⓘⓝ


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Aug 13, 2012)

Sent from your mom.


----------



## WiredPirate (Aug 13, 2012)




----------



## BeerChameleon (Aug 13, 2012)

Might buy!!!


----------



## plegdroid (Aug 13, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> Might buy!!!

Click to collapse



I don't think I could afford her,errm them, errr it. 

ⓐⓝⓓⓡⓞⓢⓘⓓⓔ  ⓘⓢ  ⓝⓞⓣ  ⓐ  ⓢⓘⓝ


----------



## WiredPirate (Aug 13, 2012)




----------



## BeerChameleon (Aug 13, 2012)

This is cool!!!






Although pricy


----------



## BeerChameleon (Aug 13, 2012)

m1l4droid said:


> It's not too hard to make one.

Click to collapse



ya but i am too lazy too, besides I already have a really nice foosball table


----------



## LordManhattan (Aug 13, 2012)




----------



## jugg1es (Aug 13, 2012)




----------



## FromiOSToAndroid (Aug 13, 2012)

jugg1es said:


>

Click to collapse



Go straight

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## WiredPirate (Aug 13, 2012)




----------



## veeman (Aug 13, 2012)




----------



## Dblfstr (Aug 13, 2012)

---------- Post added at 03:23 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:18 PM ----------


----------



## 063_XOBX (Aug 13, 2012)




----------



## xaccers (Aug 13, 2012)

veeman said:


>

Click to collapse


----------



## WiredPirate (Aug 13, 2012)

Reduce, reuse, recycle, no birdhouses.


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Aug 13, 2012)

Sent from your mom.


----------



## 063_XOBX (Aug 13, 2012)

Epic Total Recall cosplay? And not the crappy new one.


----------



## wbchristmas (Aug 13, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Sent from your mom.

Click to collapse




LMAO.. I just about fell out of my chair when I saw this.. Guess that's why I shouldn't be following this thread at work! Workman's Comp Claim!!


----------



## LordManhattan (Aug 13, 2012)

---------- Post added at 10:11 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:54 PM ----------


----------



## 063_XOBX (Aug 13, 2012)




----------



## mrrick (Aug 13, 2012)

*signed


----------



## vanessaem (Aug 13, 2012)

jugg1es said:


>

Click to collapse




Go right? Just don't back up.


----------



## BeerChameleon (Aug 13, 2012)

Its a cake 


















Sent from a Bacon Flavored Jelly Belly


----------



## mrrick (Aug 13, 2012)

*signed


----------



## StormMcCloud (Aug 13, 2012)




----------



## LordManhattan (Aug 13, 2012)




----------



## plegdroid (Aug 13, 2012)

lordmanhattan said:


>

Click to collapse











ⓐⓝⓓⓡⓞⓢⓘⓓⓔ  ⓘⓢ  ⓝⓞⓣ  ⓐ  ⓢⓘⓝ


----------



## 063_XOBX (Aug 13, 2012)




----------



## mrrick (Aug 13, 2012)

*signed


----------



## 063_XOBX (Aug 13, 2012)




----------



## KRAZYADROIDMASTER (Aug 14, 2012)

jugg1es said:


>

Click to collapse



I wonder what happened and where that is!!!

Sent from my LG-P999 using xda premium


----------



## KennyJoe69 (Aug 14, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Sent from your mom.

Click to collapse



I saw you in Hellboy!

Sent from my ADR6400L using xda app-developers app


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Aug 14, 2012)

Sent from your mom.


----------



## mrrick (Aug 14, 2012)

jugg1es said:


>

Click to collapse











*signed


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Aug 14, 2012)

mrrick said:


> *signed

Click to collapse








Sent from your mom.


----------



## iKoolkid (Aug 14, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> Sent from my Sony Xperia S using XDA Premium
> "Knowledge is power" = Check out this [GUIDE] How to be a New User (and not a noob)

Click to collapse








Sent from my SGH-T959 using xda app-developers app


----------



## LordManhattan (Aug 14, 2012)

KennyJoe69 said:


> I saw you in Hellboy!
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse


----------



## orb3000 (Aug 14, 2012)




----------



## StormMcCloud (Aug 14, 2012)




----------



## boborone (Aug 14, 2012)

LordManhattan said:


>

Click to collapse



Anybody else picturing Howard from big bang theory snickering in the background after he sent the programmed tracks to mars?


----------



## mrrick (Aug 14, 2012)

trippy

*signed


----------



## 063_XOBX (Aug 14, 2012)

Not gonna lie, I would read the **** out of this.


----------



## mrrick (Aug 14, 2012)

*signed

---------- Post added at 08:38 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:00 PM ----------







*signed


----------



## LordManhattan (Aug 14, 2012)

063_XOBX said:


> Not gonna lie, I would read the **** out of this.

Click to collapse



Watch this instead. Not a comedy, but it's hilarious.


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Aug 14, 2012)

Sent from your mom.


----------



## 063_XOBX (Aug 14, 2012)

Bootleg Chinese Movie Subtitle Fails. They really deserve their own thread but this will do for now.

















These are just a few that I thought were XDA-safe.


----------



## 063_XOBX (Aug 14, 2012)




----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Aug 14, 2012)




----------



## jugg1es (Aug 14, 2012)




----------



## MissionImprobable (Aug 14, 2012)

jugg1es said:


>

Click to collapse


----------



## StormMcCloud (Aug 14, 2012)

---------- Post added at 07:16 AM ---------- Previous post was at 07:11 AM ----------







---------- Post added at 07:32 AM ---------- Previous post was at 07:11 AM ----------


----------



## LordManhattan (Aug 14, 2012)

This is way cooler than a regular flashlight


----------



## azzledazzle (Aug 14, 2012)

LordManhattan said:


> This is way cooler than a regular flashlight

Click to collapse



Darkness Eliminator !! That is awesome


----------



## LordManhattan (Aug 14, 2012)




----------



## mrrick (Aug 14, 2012)

*signed


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Aug 14, 2012)

Sent from your mom.


----------



## drnecropolis (Aug 14, 2012)

Top of the whale shark tank at The Georgia Aquarium 




Sent from the set of Uniporn does Android


----------



## Quinny899 (Aug 14, 2012)

063_XOBX said:


> Bootleg Chinese Movie Subtitle Fails. They really deserve their own thread but this will do for now.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Isn't that where the phrase "do not want" came from? A star wars episode translated badly into Chinese and back?

Sent from my ARCHOS 80G9 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## 063_XOBX (Aug 14, 2012)

Quinny899 said:


> Isn't that where the phrase "do not want" came from? A star wars episode translated badly into Chinese and back?
> 
> Sent from my ARCHOS 80G9 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



On June 7th, 2005, blogger Jeremy Winterson compiled a set of photos he took of a Chinese bootleg DVD of Star Wars Episode III: The Revenge of the Sith, comically mistranslated as Star War The Backstroke of the West. 







Personally I think "You are already at full **** now" is meme-worthy.


----------



## WiredPirate (Aug 14, 2012)




----------



## azzledazzle (Aug 14, 2012)




----------



## 063_XOBX (Aug 14, 2012)




----------



## BeerChameleon (Aug 14, 2012)

mrrick said:


> *signed

Click to collapse


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Aug 14, 2012)

Sent from your mom.


----------



## azzledazzle (Aug 14, 2012)

(It was right the first time)


----------



## RomWiz (Aug 14, 2012)

Sent from my LG-P70 using xda premium


----------



## LordManhattan (Aug 14, 2012)




----------



## azzledazzle (Aug 14, 2012)

Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium


----------



## BeerChameleon (Aug 14, 2012)




----------



## 063_XOBX (Aug 14, 2012)

---------- Post added at 02:59 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:53 PM ----------













And mine


----------



## WiredPirate (Aug 14, 2012)




----------



## Clark Joseph Kent (Aug 14, 2012)

*I missed this event this Year...did it happen?!?!?*


----------



## azzledazzle (Aug 14, 2012)




----------



## veeman (Aug 14, 2012)




----------



## mrrick (Aug 14, 2012)

*signed


----------



## coolsandie (Aug 14, 2012)

^^^^^


----------



## mrrick (Aug 14, 2012)

*signed


----------



## coolsandie (Aug 14, 2012)




----------



## mrrick (Aug 14, 2012)

*signed


----------



## plegdroid (Aug 14, 2012)

ⓐⓝⓓⓡⓞⓢⓘⓓⓔ  ⓘⓢ  ⓝⓞⓣ  ⓐ  ⓢⓘⓝ


----------



## plegdroid (Aug 14, 2012)

azzledazzle said:


>

Click to collapse






ⓐⓝⓓⓡⓞⓢⓘⓓⓔ  ⓘⓢ  ⓝⓞⓣ  ⓐ  ⓢⓘⓝ


----------



## LordManhattan (Aug 15, 2012)

Time Square 1943


----------



## veeman (Aug 15, 2012)




----------



## mrrick (Aug 15, 2012)

*signed


----------



## WiredPirate (Aug 15, 2012)




----------



## mrrick (Aug 15, 2012)

*signed


----------



## MissionImprobable (Aug 15, 2012)

RomWiz said:


> View attachment 1261070
> 
> Sent from my LG-P70 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Is humanity getting dumber or are there simply more instances of idiocy being recorded?


----------



## veeman (Aug 15, 2012)

mrrick said:


> *signed

Click to collapse



So lucky. Lol.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## LordManhattan (Aug 15, 2012)

mrrick said:


> *signed

Click to collapse



Damn, almost got his insurance money. Too bad 

Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Aug 15, 2012)

$89.99 from SkyMall.  Get your very own.





Sent from your mom.


----------



## mrrick (Aug 15, 2012)

I don't usually do this, but dayummm 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*signed


----------



## LordManhattan (Aug 15, 2012)

mrrick said:


> I don't usually do this, but dayummm
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I want to wear her like a hat!

Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium


----------



## RinZo (Aug 15, 2012)

veeman said:


>

Click to collapse


----------



## plegdroid (Aug 15, 2012)

ⓐⓝⓓⓡⓞⓢⓘⓓⓔ  ⓘⓢ  ⓝⓞⓣ  ⓐ  ⓢⓘⓝ


----------



## redneck_666 (Aug 15, 2012)

Just caught this a few moments ago.

Sent from my AOKP'd Note


----------



## wargasm009 (Aug 15, 2012)

Challenge?...Challenge


----------



## MissionImprobable (Aug 15, 2012)

wargasm009 said:


> Challenge?...Challenge

Click to collapse



Same question for all three modes: Point to one of the doors and ask, "What is that?" or ask, "Do both these doors lead to heaven?" or "What color is the door?" I could go on and on. If one bird always lies then if you happen to ask him he will never give you the correct answer. If the bird answers correctly you're golden as well. Not too hard.


----------



## Archer (Aug 15, 2012)

MissionImprobable said:


> Same question for all three modes: Point to one of the doors and ask, "What is that?" or ask, "Do both these doors lead to heaven?" or "What color is the door?" I could go on and on. If one bird always lies then if you happen to ask him he will never give you the correct answer. If the bird answers correctly you're golden as well. Not too hard.

Click to collapse



The answer to those questions won't tell you which door to go through.  They'll just determine which bird lies, which is irrelevant if you can't ask any more questions.


----------



## MissionImprobable (Aug 15, 2012)

Don't mess with me man, I'm sleep-deprived =P I just looked back and realized you can only ask one question.

Alright, you can only ask one question, but it doesn't say it can't be a compound question so I shall ask one bird, "How many doors are in this room and which one leads to heaven?" That's right, divine loophole.


----------



## wargasm009 (Aug 15, 2012)

MissionImprobable said:


> Don't mess with me man, I'm sleep-deprived =P I just looked back and realized you can only ask one question.
> 
> Alright, you can only ask one question, but it doesn't say it can't be a compound question so I shall ask one bird, "How many doors are in this room and which one leads to heaven?" That's right, divine loophole.

Click to collapse



Thats two questions though...


----------



## MissionImprobable (Aug 15, 2012)

I only see one question mark and that's good enough for me =D


----------



## Archer (Aug 15, 2012)

MissionImprobable said:


> I only see one question mark and that's good enough for me =D

Click to collapse



You know that's not how it works


----------



## MissionImprobable (Aug 15, 2012)

Archer said:


> You know that's not how it works

Click to collapse



 I shall ask one bird, "Will you please walk over and open the door to heaven for me?" Then, after it has been opened I will kick the bird through and observe the results.

Brought to you by the letters "M" "I" "U" "I"


----------



## azzledazzle (Aug 15, 2012)

Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium


----------



## wargasm009 (Aug 15, 2012)

MissionImprobable said:


> I shall ask one bird, "Will you please walk over and open the door to heaven for me?" Then, after it has been opened I will kick the bird through and observe the results.
> 
> Brought to you by the letters "M" "I" "U" "I"

Click to collapse



Both birds are blind lol


----------



## azzledazzle (Aug 15, 2012)

Did i miss something ?? Isnt this a thread about off topic pictures ?


----------



## mrrick (Aug 15, 2012)

Dedicated referee 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*signed


----------



## tallyforeman (Aug 15, 2012)




----------



## StormMcCloud (Aug 15, 2012)




----------



## veeman (Aug 15, 2012)

wargasm009 said:


> Challenge?...Challenge

Click to collapse



You could say something along the lines of "Pretend there is another lying bird in the room. Which door would he say leads to heaven?"

Then both the birds should point you to the door that leads to hell and just take the other one.


----------



## LordManhattan (Aug 15, 2012)

StormMcCloud said:


>

Click to collapse



Dude, please stop linking FB pics. I can't see any of them


----------



## Reiver_Neriah (Aug 15, 2012)

Sloppy house lol

Sent from my 'Hercules' on ICS using Tapatalk


----------



## StormMcCloud (Aug 15, 2012)

LordManhattan said:


> Dude, please stop linking FB pics. I can't see any of them

Click to collapse



Apparently some people can, lol, idk. I will just upload them to photobucket first.


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Aug 15, 2012)

LordManhattan said:


> Dude, please stop linking FB pics. I can't see any of them

Click to collapse



It was a repost anyway.

Sent from your mom.


----------



## Archer (Aug 15, 2012)

Yeah, come on guys.  Stop with the reposts.


----------



## tallyforeman (Aug 15, 2012)




----------



## Clark Joseph Kent (Aug 15, 2012)

*HUH?!?!?*


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Aug 15, 2012)

China's Wonderland amusement park.  Abandoned during construction.














Sent from your mom.


----------



## LordManhattan (Aug 15, 2012)




----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 15, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> China's Wonderland amusement park.  Abandoned during construction.
> 
> -snip-
> 
> Sent from your mom.

Click to collapse



Woah, that must be creepy as hell to go in aat night 

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Aug 15, 2012)

MacaronyMax said:


> Woah, that must be creepy as hell to go in aat night
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



It's  China.  Creepy 24/7.

Sent from your mom.


----------



## drnecropolis (Aug 15, 2012)

Disney left a hell of a water park Florida..





























Sent from the set of Uniporn does Android


----------



## veeman (Aug 15, 2012)

LordManhattan said:


>

Click to collapse



Gonna use that somewhere.


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Aug 15, 2012)

I'm a sucker for abandoned places.

Sent from your mom.


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 15, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> It's  China.  Creepy 24/7.
> 
> Sent from your mom.

Click to collapse



Lol xD true, x2 creepiness 

@Dr... also pretty creepy/cool  

any idea why both places were abandoned? 

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## drnecropolis (Aug 15, 2012)

With River world or whatever it was.. I think (might be wrong) it was built on the edge of a swamp and the upkeep/profit ratio was way off and they cut it loose to quit bleeding money.. 

I have tons of abandon building/city pictures.. its an obsession of mine..

Edit.. ignore that.. seems it was open for about 25 years.. 

I'm thinking of a different place

Sent from the set of Uniporn does Android


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 15, 2012)

drnecropolis said:


> With River world or whatever it was.. I think (might be wrong) it was built on the edge of a swamp and the upkeep/profit ratio was way off and they cut it loose to quit bleeding money..
> 
> I have tons of abandon building/city pictures.. its an obsession of mine..
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Wow fair enough..  must be awesome to go in them 

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## drnecropolis (Aug 15, 2012)

I'm hoping to check out Prypiat one day... not sure how to go about it.. seems like I wouldn't want to get a nice dose of radiation though..









Sent from the set of Uniporn does Android


----------



## Archer (Aug 15, 2012)

drnecropolis said:


> I'm hoping to check out Prypiat one day... not sure how to go about it.. seems like I wouldn't want to get a nice dose of radiation though..

Click to collapse



Just play Modern Warfare...






Awesome level is awesome, despite the fact that you can only blow the guy's arm off, no matter how hard you try.


----------



## StormMcCloud (Aug 15, 2012)

Archer said:


> Just play Modern Warfare...
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Hahaha, that was a fun map to use a shotgun on in COD4.


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Aug 15, 2012)

Sent from your mom.


----------



## xaccers (Aug 15, 2012)

drnecropolis said:


> With River world or whatever it was.. I think (might be wrong) it was built on the edge of a swamp and the upkeep/profit ratio was way off and they cut it loose to quit bleeding money..
> 
> I have tons of abandon building/city pictures.. its an obsession of mine..
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



It was awesome, I went in the early 80's


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Aug 15, 2012)

OCD company parking regulations?







Sent from your mom.


----------



## MissionImprobable (Aug 15, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> China's Wonderland amusement park.  Abandoned during construction.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I know where my zombie fallback zone will be if for some reason I'm in China when it all goes down.


----------



## John McClane (Aug 15, 2012)




----------



## 063_XOBX (Aug 15, 2012)




----------



## John McClane (Aug 15, 2012)




----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Aug 15, 2012)

Sent from your mom.


----------



## LoopDoGG79 (Aug 15, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Sent from your mom.

Click to collapse



That's photoshopped, I could tell by the pixels. 

Sent from the pink Unicorn from the Darkside.


----------



## MissionImprobable (Aug 15, 2012)

Back in the day when I was young, I'm not a kid anymore:


----------



## 063_XOBX (Aug 15, 2012)

LoopDoGG79 said:


> That's photoshopped, I could tell by the pixels.
> 
> Sent from the pink Unicorn from the Darkside.

Click to collapse



There's a pipe running up the water that supplies the water flow and supports the "floating" spigot. Of course you could just be being sarcastic then I feel stupid.


----------



## Quinny899 (Aug 15, 2012)

MissionImprobable said:


> I know where my zombie fallback zone will be if for some reason I'm in China when it all goes down.

Click to collapse



Looks like a Chernobyl theme park 

Sent from my ARCHOS 80G9 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## plegdroid (Aug 15, 2012)

MissionImprobable said:


> Back in the day when I was young, I'm not a kid anymore:

Click to collapse



it's ironic the Smith done well, when Jazz had all the musical talent. 

ⓐⓝⓓⓡⓞⓢⓘⓓⓔ  ⓘⓢ  ⓝⓞⓣ  ⓐ  ⓢⓘⓝ


----------



## 063_XOBX (Aug 15, 2012)

plegdroid said:


> it's ironic the Smith done well, when Jazz had all the musical talent.
> 
> ⓐⓝⓓⓡⓞⓢⓘⓓⓔ  ⓘⓢ  ⓝⓞⓣ  ⓐ  ⓢⓘⓝ

Click to collapse



Did somebody just say DJ Jazzy Jeff had musical talent? 





Parents just don't understand.


----------



## plegdroid (Aug 15, 2012)

063_XOBX said:


> Did somebody just say DJ Jazzy Jeff had musical talent?
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



oh yesh 

ⓐⓝⓓⓡⓞⓢⓘⓓⓔ  ⓘⓢ  ⓝⓞⓣ  ⓐ  ⓢⓘⓝ


----------



## John McClane (Aug 15, 2012)

Sub Zero Exists!


----------



## LordManhattan (Aug 15, 2012)




----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Aug 15, 2012)

LoopDoGG79 said:


> That's photoshopped, I could tell by the pixels.
> 
> Sent from the pink Unicorn from the Darkside.

Click to collapse



The irregular pixels looks to me like poor compression.

You realize it's not impossible for that to be real right?  Novelty makers have been doing it for years.







Sent from your mom.


----------



## MissionImprobable (Aug 15, 2012)

It's quite real. They have them at more than one of the Ripley's Believe it or Not museums.


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Aug 15, 2012)

MissionImprobable said:


> It's quite real. They have them at more than one of the Ripley's Believe it or Not museums.

Click to collapse



Have a thanks.

Sent from your mom.


----------



## LoopDoGG79 (Aug 15, 2012)

063_XOBX said:


> There's a pipe running up the water that supplies the water flow and supports the "floating" spigot. Of course you could just be being sarcastic then I feel stupid.

Click to collapse



You can never know in the OT image thread 

Sent from the pink Unicorn from the Darkside.


----------



## MissionImprobable (Aug 15, 2012)

All over the world: http://www.deceptology.com/2011/04/10-magical-floating-faucet-illusions.html


----------



## xaccers (Aug 15, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> The irregular pixels looks to me like poor compression.
> 
> You realize it's not impossible for that to be real right?  Novelty makers have been doing it for years.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I remember them from the early 80's too, especially the constantly pouring tea/coffee one


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Aug 15, 2012)

xaccers said:


> I remember them from the early 80's too, especially the constantly pouring tea/coffee one

Click to collapse



Exactly.

Nowadays, the same basic premise is what's water cooling my PC.  Pump, tube, reservoir, and so on.

Sent from your mom.


----------



## 063_XOBX (Aug 15, 2012)




----------



## MissionImprobable (Aug 15, 2012)

I'm thinking of splicing great white DNA and creating a Megaladon after watching Sharkzilla. Wouldn't that be so cool to go swimming in the ocean and know it might come up and bite you in half =D Perfect for a Cyanide& Happiness strip.


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Aug 15, 2012)

MissionImprobable said:


> I'm thinking of splicing great white DNA and creating a Megaladon after watching Sharkzilla. Wouldn't that be so cool to go swimming in the ocean and know it might come up and bite you in half =D Perfect for a Cyanide& Happiness strip.

Click to collapse



Thank - insert higher power here - for mobile.  Unlimited thanks.

Sent from your mom.


----------



## 063_XOBX (Aug 15, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Thank - insert higher power here - for mobile.  Unlimited thanks.
> 
> Sent from your mom.

Click to collapse



How I feel when I'm on the XDA App (usually on my PC so it's liberating)


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Aug 15, 2012)

063_XOBX said:


> How I feel when I'm on the XDA App (usually on my PC so it's liberating)

Click to collapse



Pic fail?.  Yup, sounds about right 

Sent from your mom.


----------



## mrrick (Aug 15, 2012)

*signed


----------



## 063_XOBX (Aug 15, 2012)




----------



## WiredPirate (Aug 16, 2012)




----------



## mrrick (Aug 16, 2012)

*signed


----------



## 063_XOBX (Aug 16, 2012)

Just reading some old comics, nothing out of the ordinary here


----------



## Clark Joseph Kent (Aug 16, 2012)

063_XOBX said:


> Just reading some old comics, nothing out of the ordinary here

Click to collapse



Ha Ha...yerp i like....lol

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I717 using Forum Runner


----------



## prototype7 (Aug 16, 2012)

Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## LoopDoGG79 (Aug 16, 2012)

prototype7 said:


> Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



O God I need these cards, I'll take a case! 

Sent from the pink Unicorn from the Darkside.


----------



## mulletcutter (Aug 16, 2012)

LoopDoGG79 said:


> O God I need these cards, I'll take a case!
> 
> Sent from the pink Unicorn from the Darkside.

Click to collapse





prototype7 said:


> Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



oh god yes, my friend has sitckers that say something close to this...and he has used them. Parking on an air force base can be interesting.


----------



## M_T_M (Aug 16, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Sent from your mom.

Click to collapse



Crocodator? 

You don't like me yet don't know why you hate me...


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Aug 16, 2012)

Ever wonder how your floor sees things?











Sent from your mom.


----------



## mrrick (Aug 16, 2012)

*signed


----------



## 063_XOBX (Aug 16, 2012)




----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Aug 16, 2012)

Sent from your mom.


----------



## LoopDoGG79 (Aug 16, 2012)

063_XOBX said:


>

Click to collapse



But, the general population, you got to admit, we are plenty fat. We aint as dumb as we look though. 

Sent from the pink Unicorn from the Darkside.


----------



## Bubonic78 (Aug 16, 2012)

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I997 using xda premium


----------



## 063_XOBX (Aug 16, 2012)




----------



## iKoolkid (Aug 16, 2012)

Sent from my SGH-T959 using xda app-developers app


----------



## ak700 (Aug 16, 2012)




----------



## WiredPirate (Aug 16, 2012)

ak700 said:


>

Click to collapse



http://www.cancer.gov/cancertopics/pdq/cam/cannabis/healthprofessional/page4

---------- Post added at 10:07 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:58 PM ----------


----------



## 063_XOBX (Aug 16, 2012)

WiredPirate said:


> http://www.cancer.gov/cancertopics/pdq/cam/cannabis/healthprofessional/page4
> 
> ---------- Post added at 10:07 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:58 PM ----------

Click to collapse



Have fun telling your pregnant wife that.


----------



## drnecropolis (Aug 16, 2012)

063_XOBX said:


> Have fun telling your pregnant wife that.

Click to collapse



That went over terrible.. then again, might have had something to do with me waking her up and giving her "the good news"..

Try again tomorrow..

Sent from the set of Uniporn does Android


----------



## WiredPirate (Aug 16, 2012)

*Mod edit:* Sometimes blanking out all the swearing just doesn't make an iota of difference.


----------



## drnecropolis (Aug 16, 2012)

WiredPirate said:


> removed.jpg

Click to collapse








Sent from the set of Uniporn does Android


----------



## veeman (Aug 16, 2012)

WiredPirate said:


> removed.jpg

Click to collapse



Thanks for the autobiography mate.


----------



## MissionImprobable (Aug 16, 2012)

Ignore the grammar issue, I didn't make the meme.


----------



## 063_XOBX (Aug 16, 2012)

MissionImprobable said:


> Ignore the grammar issue, I didn't make the meme.

Click to collapse



I thought it was cee-lo until I realized it was a woman.


----------



## 85gallon (Aug 16, 2012)

Working a trade show in Vegas this week.

Ran across this and had to take a pic.  LOL


----------



## MissionImprobable (Aug 16, 2012)

Drama llama, fo yo momma.


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Aug 16, 2012)

Paul Booth (Tattoo artist) guitar.






Sent from your mom.


----------



## WiredPirate (Aug 16, 2012)




----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Aug 16, 2012)

WiredPirate said:


>

Click to collapse



Boborone?

Sent from your mom.


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Aug 16, 2012)

m1l4droid said:


> My thoughts exactly!

Click to collapse



No wonder I haven't seen him here all day.

Sent from your mom.


----------



## WiredPirate (Aug 16, 2012)




----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Aug 16, 2012)

He's peddling good humor, ftw!

Sent from your mom.


----------



## 063_XOBX (Aug 16, 2012)

Massive image is massive. I didn't quote it because I didn't feel like trolling that hard.


----------



## MissionImprobable (Aug 16, 2012)




----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Aug 16, 2012)

063_XOBX said:


> Massive image is massive. I didn't quote it because I didn't feel like trolling that hard.

Click to collapse



Its OK, we weren't expecting you to.

Sent from your mom.


----------



## MissionImprobable (Aug 16, 2012)

Lastly, in honor of shark week:


----------



## WiredPirate (Aug 16, 2012)

MissionImprobable said:


> in honor of shark week

Click to collapse


----------



## StormMcCloud (Aug 16, 2012)

Shark put, like shot put but better. 






---------- Post added at 01:43 AM ---------- Previous post was at 01:32 AM ----------


----------



## MissionImprobable (Aug 16, 2012)

It's a repost and I don't even care =p


----------



## freebordjunky (Aug 16, 2012)

Good morning
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 android world 

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9300 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## StormMcCloud (Aug 16, 2012)

MissionImprobable said:


> It's a repost and I don't even care =p

Click to collapse



Dude that is totally photo shopped. Everyone knows that Velociraptors are allergic to TNT.


----------



## MissionImprobable (Aug 16, 2012)

Uhh, dude, he takes Zyrtec. Amateur.


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Aug 16, 2012)

MissionImprobable said:


> Uhh, dude, he takes Zyrtec. Amateur.

Click to collapse



It's the KidCarter93 of sharks.

Sent from your mom.


----------



## MissionImprobable (Aug 16, 2012)




----------



## John McClane (Aug 16, 2012)




----------



## Aust S5 (Aug 16, 2012)

Edit - silly drop box links. Try this one.


Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Hayden18 (Aug 16, 2012)

Sent from my Xperia S using xda premium


----------



## Archer (Aug 16, 2012)

Aust S5 said:


>

Click to collapse



Image fail (dropbox sharing doesn't work with image links) and you should check out the real stats...

http://simon.forsyth.net/olympics.html


----------



## Aust S5 (Aug 16, 2012)

Archer said:


> Image fail (dropbox sharing doesn't work with image links) and you should check out the real stats...
> 
> http://simon.forsyth.net/olympics.html

Click to collapse



Thanks and the link you posted only makes my point even more. Will get the pic local and repost

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 2

Edit


----------



## John McClane (Aug 16, 2012)

Dance Fail!


----------



## Archer (Aug 16, 2012)

Aust S5 said:


> Thanks and the link you posted only makes my point even more.

Click to collapse



I was thoroughly impressed with New Zealand.  That's some sporty small population they've got there!


----------



## John McClane (Aug 16, 2012)




----------



## Aust S5 (Aug 16, 2012)

Archer said:


> I was thoroughly impressed with New Zealand.  That's some sporty small population they've got there!

Click to collapse



Can't disagree there. We have a healthy love hate when it comes to each other and sport... sorta like GB v Aust

Since this is a picture thread here is a pic of a local Rosella coming all the way inside. They are wild but not shy at all
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## WiredPirate (Aug 16, 2012)

Hand rolled cigar for shark week.


----------



## John McClane (Aug 16, 2012)




----------



## Archer (Aug 16, 2012)

Aust S5 said:


> Can't disagree there. We have a healthy love hate when it comes to each other and sport... sorta like GB v Aust

Click to collapse



I never knew that existed.  GB has always had a thing about beating Germany, but apparently most Germans are completely oblivious to it!  Must be the same kind of thing.


----------



## Aust S5 (Aug 16, 2012)

Archer said:


> I never knew that existed.  GB has always had a thing about beating Germany, but apparently most Germans are completely oblivious to it!  Must be the same kind of thing.

Click to collapse



There we go both learned something new. I learnt that a nicely cellared 389 magnum tastes great, specially with cigars though maybe not the shark one 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## John McClane (Aug 16, 2012)

Juice Perhaps?


----------



## Archer (Aug 16, 2012)

m1l4droid said:


> I should kill you. You brag about giving people infraction if they post funny junk links, and you, yourself, post funny junk link?

Click to collapse



Been a long time since I posted this, but it's appropriate.


----------



## John McClane (Aug 16, 2012)

Worst Closed Caption!


----------



## WiredPirate (Aug 16, 2012)

Aust S5 said:


> I learnt that a nicely cellared 389 magnum tastes great, specially with cigars though maybe not the shark one

Click to collapse



but... The shark cigar tastes great. At least judging by who shared the pick with me it should haha.

Anybody want some of these?




AC says they are real and about to be sold in stores.


----------



## Archer (Aug 16, 2012)

WiredPirate said:


> Anybody want some of these?
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Awesome!  About time too.  What's it got to do with Assassin's Creed?


----------



## iKoolkid (Aug 16, 2012)

I HAVE SO MUCH TO SHARE.

Sent from my SGH-T959 using xda app-developers app


----------



## WiredPirate (Aug 16, 2012)

Archer said:


> Awesome!  About time too.  What's it got to do with Assassin's Creed?

Click to collapse



Altiar is using the Animus to bring them back from the future, Google isn't officially releasing them until 2017. You'll get to use them as a form of currency in the next Assassins Creed: Modern Pickpocketing.


----------



## Aust S5 (Aug 16, 2012)

m1l4droid said:


> Shiraz? WTF?

Click to collapse











Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## John McClane (Aug 16, 2012)




----------



## Archer (Aug 16, 2012)

m1l4droid said:


> I always picked their pockets afterwards.

Click to collapse



It's obligatory, like killing prostitutes in GTA after you've "concluded business" with them so you can get your money back.


----------



## Archer (Aug 16, 2012)

m1l4droid said:


> No I'm serious. Shiraz used to be famous for its wine, but after the Islamic revolution, Alcoholic beverages were banned. I'm still not sure what's Shiraz doing there on the wine bottle.

Click to collapse



I drink Shiraz often - it's one of my favourite types of red wine.  Didn't realise there'd been a story around it.  Is it possible that it's made from grapes from that region, but not by companies in the region?

*Edit:* Okay - it's made from a certain type of grape that has nothing to do with where it came from.  Shiraz, as a wine name, comes from the grape name, Syrah.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Syrah


----------



## Clark Joseph Kent (Aug 16, 2012)




----------



## shahkam (Aug 16, 2012)

Aust S5 said:


> Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



That umbrella...

Is gonna get hell of annoying after 1h walk in rain lol..

Sent From My Sexy Sensation.

---------- Post added at 05:03 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:02 PM ----------

Wrong quote -.-

Sent From My Sexy Sensation.


----------



## Archer (Aug 16, 2012)

m1l4droid said:


> You're quite right

Click to collapse


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Aug 16, 2012)

Sent from your mom.


----------



## veeman (Aug 16, 2012)

John McClane said:


> Dance Fail!

Click to collapse



Targeting the right audience I see. Gotta wean them in while they're young.


----------



## MissionImprobable (Aug 16, 2012)

Archer said:


> Image fail (dropbox sharing doesn't work with image links) and you should check out the real stats...
> 
> http://simon.forsyth.net/olympics.html

Click to collapse



You guys let me know when they start deciding who the winners are based on medals per million people. I'll be sure to throw some congrats your way.

See you guys when you get there.


----------



## WiredPirate (Aug 16, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Sent from your mom.

Click to collapse



I thought it was a whole different problem until I realized it was a gas station sign lol.


----------



## 063_XOBX (Aug 16, 2012)

WiredPirate said:


> I thought it was a whole different problem until I realized it was a gas station sign lol.

Click to collapse



They definitely could've worded that better. Maybe "the needle's on E" or "running on fumes".


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Aug 16, 2012)

Sent from your mom.


----------



## John McClane (Aug 16, 2012)

Shark Week!


----------



## prototype7 (Aug 16, 2012)

Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## John McClane (Aug 16, 2012)




----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Aug 16, 2012)

I could shed a tear.







Sent from your mom.


----------



## prototype7 (Aug 16, 2012)

Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## John McClane (Aug 16, 2012)




----------



## prototype7 (Aug 16, 2012)

This looks dangerous, that's way more than 4 marajuanas.





Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Aug 16, 2012)

prototype7 said:


> This looks dangerous, that's way more than 4 marajuanas.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I used to post that every Friday lol

Sent from your mom.


----------



## veeman (Aug 16, 2012)

prototype7 said:


> This looks dangerous, that's way more than 4 marajuanas.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I didn't know there was an Olympics held at Amsterdam


----------



## prototype7 (Aug 16, 2012)

Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## WiredPirate (Aug 16, 2012)




----------



## MissionImprobable (Aug 16, 2012)

New plan: Megaladons would be too easy to see coming. I'm going to breed a new offshoot of Great Whites that have the testosterone levels of Bull sharks.


----------



## mrrick (Aug 16, 2012)

*signed


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Aug 16, 2012)

Sent from your mom.

---------- Post added at 02:12 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:06 PM ----------




m1l4droid said:


> I lol'd too hard at this:

Click to collapse



That's a good one.  My daughter found that one day, and she still watches it all the time.

Sent from your mom.


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Aug 16, 2012)

m1l4droid said:


> I meant the comment. The video itself is indeed hilarious.

Click to collapse



Oh I see lol

Sent from your mom.


----------



## WiredPirate (Aug 16, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


>

Click to collapse



Mmm. He looks delicious!


----------



## prototype7 (Aug 16, 2012)

Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Aug 16, 2012)

WiredPirate said:


> Mmm. He looks delicious!

Click to collapse



I think I'm gonna need a bigger pot.

Sent from your mom.


----------



## veeman (Aug 16, 2012)

mrrick said:


> *signed

Click to collapse



This kid is going to own at life.


----------



## 063_XOBX (Aug 16, 2012)

veeman said:


> This kid is going to own at life.

Click to collapse



He will never need to make a resume. He can just write his name and get any job he wants. I mean who is more qualified than "Batman, The son of Superman"?


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Aug 16, 2012)

veeman said:


> This kid is going to own at life.

Click to collapse



Look at that smirk...he knows it.




Rick, could you remove from quote?  Bad taste is bad.

Sent from your mom.


----------



## mrrick (Aug 16, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Too soon
> 
> Sent from your mom.

Click to collapse










*signed


----------



## prototype7 (Aug 16, 2012)

Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2

---------- Post added at 06:03 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:46 PM ----------







Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## boborone (Aug 16, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Boborone?
> 
> Sent from your mom.

Click to collapse



Nah, not me, but good sign. It is a next to a Farm to Market in Texas. I can tell by the sign. I've been busy looking for another job. My hours have been getting lower and lower until I don't even feel like I'm getting enough to be called part time hours. And I'm a full time employee. 




I had a epiphany the other day. It is not the dubstep music I hate, it's Skrillex. He makes bad noise (can't be called music). Funny thing is, the day I had the great thought, My girl sent me this.






And she didn't know about my great recognizing. 

And I came to the knowledge of Skrillex by listening to Pandora. I noticed that every so often a song would come on and I would think, "WOW, this **** sucks bawls!". I go to thumb down the crap. After a while, I noticed that the only ones I was thumbing down Skrillex.


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Aug 16, 2012)

Sent from your mom.


----------



## boborone (Aug 16, 2012)

Any else think of 






When they see






Horrible ad dept


----------



## plegdroid (Aug 16, 2012)

prototype7 said:


> This looks dangerous, that's way more than 4 marajuanas.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I think the official name for that is "a waste " 

ⓐⓝⓓⓡⓞⓢⓘⓓⓔ  ⓘⓢ  ⓝⓞⓣ  ⓐ  ⓢⓘⓝ


----------



## 063_XOBX (Aug 16, 2012)

plegdroid said:


> I think the official name for that is "a waste "
> 
> ⓐⓝⓓⓡⓞⓢⓘⓓⓔ  ⓘⓢ  ⓝⓞⓣ  ⓐ  ⓢⓘⓝ

Click to collapse



That's like burning a used car. And probably not very fun after a few puffs. That's almost like punishment.


----------



## TonyStark (Aug 16, 2012)

John McClane said:


>

Click to collapse



I have no issues sharing


----------



## Clark Joseph Kent (Aug 17, 2012)

TonyStark said:


> I have no issues sharing

Click to collapse



LOL, check our thread...RC thread...LOL


----------



## plegdroid (Aug 17, 2012)

063_XOBX said:


> That's like burning a used car. And probably not very fun after a few puffs. That's almost like punishment.

Click to collapse



he'd be green as his shirt after that.  


ⓐⓝⓓⓡⓞⓢⓘⓓⓔ  ⓘⓢ  ⓝⓞⓣ  ⓐ  ⓢⓘⓝ


----------



## boborone (Aug 17, 2012)




----------



## mrrick (Aug 17, 2012)

*signed


----------



## boborone (Aug 17, 2012)

mrrick said:


> *signed

Click to collapse



Holy snot





and this for those foreveralone.jpg guys


----------



## veeman (Aug 17, 2012)

plegdroid said:


> I think the official name for that is "a waste "
> 
> ⓐⓝⓓⓡⓞⓢⓘⓓⓔ  ⓘⓢ  ⓝⓞⓣ  ⓐ  ⓢⓘⓝ

Click to collapse



It's Amsterdam's Olympic torch.


----------



## KeanuC (Aug 17, 2012)

Xda.......i am your father


----------



## LordManhattan (Aug 17, 2012)




----------



## boborone (Aug 17, 2012)




----------



## 063_XOBX (Aug 17, 2012)

boborone said:


>

Click to collapse



I knew there was a reason this spray handles both.


----------



## boborone (Aug 17, 2012)




----------



## 063_XOBX (Aug 17, 2012)

---------- Post added at 09:06 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:06 PM ----------


----------



## mrrick (Aug 17, 2012)

Thanks all around.. Many laughs were had on this Page tonight.. 





boborone said:


> and this for those foreveralone.jpg guys

Click to collapse










*signed


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Aug 17, 2012)

Sent from your mom.


----------



## mrrick (Aug 17, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Sent from your mom.

Click to collapse



Whoa! 









*signed


----------



## LordManhattan (Aug 17, 2012)

boborone said:


>

Click to collapse





boborone said:


>

Click to collapse



Dude, stop with the FB links. I can't see the pics


----------



## prototype7 (Aug 17, 2012)

LordManhattan said:


> Dude, stop with the FB links. I can't see the pics

Click to collapse



Kept wondering why not, but it's probably a filter isn't it?

Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## StormMcCloud (Aug 17, 2012)

prototype7 said:


> Kept wondering why not, but it's probably a filter isn't it?
> 
> Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Probably, he seems to be the ONLY one who can't see those kinds of pics.


----------



## Clark Joseph Kent (Aug 17, 2012)

I cant either btw...

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I717 using Forum Runner


----------



## StormMcCloud (Aug 17, 2012)

LordManhattan said:


> Dude, stop with the FB links. I can't see the pics

Click to collapse





bigjoe2675 said:


> I cant either btw...
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I717 using Forum Runner

Click to collapse


----------



## PeartFan40 (Aug 17, 2012)

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

"If you choose not to decide, you still have made a choice

Sent from my HTC One X, using XDA Premium 

http://forum.xda-developers.com/announcement.php?a=81


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Aug 17, 2012)

PeartFan40 said:


> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> 
> "If you choose not to decide, you still have made a choice
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Guilty.

Sent from your mom.


----------



## Clark Joseph Kent (Aug 17, 2012)

... Y u no funny =-O

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I717 using Forum Runner


----------



## StormMcCloud (Aug 17, 2012)

bigjoe2675 said:


> ... Y u no funny =-O
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I717 using Forum Runner

Click to collapse


----------



## MissionImprobable (Aug 17, 2012)




----------



## WiredPirate (Aug 17, 2012)

---------- Post added at 11:21 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:17 PM ----------


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Aug 17, 2012)

Wired.......


I like the way your mind works.  No homo.

Sent from your mom.


----------



## the_scotsman (Aug 17, 2012)




----------



## StormMcCloud (Aug 17, 2012)




----------



## WiredPirate (Aug 17, 2012)

This is what happens when 4chan decides to troll the naming of the new Mountain Dew. lol


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Aug 17, 2012)

WiredPirate said:


> This is what happens when 4chan decides to troll the naming of the new Mountain Dew. lol

Click to collapse



#5 and #9...I'm so torn. 

Sent from your mom.


----------



## StormMcCloud (Aug 17, 2012)

WiredPirate said:


> This is what happens when 4chan decides to troll the naming of the new Mountain Dew. lol

Click to collapse



Dude I am literally cying I'm laughing so hard at that. Hahaha, TIME posted an article about it. That is fantastic!


----------



## roofrider (Aug 17, 2012)




----------



## boborone (Aug 17, 2012)

WiredPirate said:


> This is what happens when 4chan decides to troll the naming of the new Mountain Dew. lol

Click to collapse


----------



## jRi0T68 (Aug 17, 2012)

StormMcCloud said:


> Dude I am literally cying I'm laughing so hard at that. Hahaha, TIME posted an article about it. That is fantastic!

Click to collapse



Me, too.  My wife just gave me the "What the hell is wrong with you?!?" for randomly erupting in laughter while she was watching a serious movie.


----------



## WiredPirate (Aug 17, 2012)

---------- Post added at 02:14 AM ---------- Previous post was at 02:11 AM ----------


----------



## xaccers (Aug 17, 2012)

m1l4droid said:


> I don't use toilet paper.

Click to collapse



Don't act like you've never waddled over to the shower then


----------



## Archer (Aug 17, 2012)

m1l4droid said:


> I don't use toilet paper.

Click to collapse


----------



## StormMcCloud (Aug 17, 2012)

m1l4droid said:


> I don't use toilet paper.

Click to collapse









probable repost


----------



## Archer (Aug 17, 2012)

063_XOBX said:


>

Click to collapse



So full of Win that there's a puddle around its base where it's overflowed.

Have another.






Even though the one you posted is not as good a drawing, I prefer it.


----------



## roofrider (Aug 17, 2012)

Milad makes one post.
Milad gets shot down.


----------



## xaccers (Aug 17, 2012)

m1l4droid said:


> Muslims use water to wash themselves after poop. And although I'm not a Muslim but I find this way much cleaner than toilet paper.

Click to collapse



Not so hard if you're wearing a dishdasha and sandles (if you don't mind slightly poo contaminated water trickling down your legs) but likely to get messy with boxers and trousers. 
What do you dry your bum with?


----------



## StormMcCloud (Aug 17, 2012)

roofrider said:


> Milad makes one post.
> Milad gets shot down.

Click to collapse



lol, true



m1l4droid said:


> Muslims use water to wash themselves after poop. And although I'm not a Muslim but I find this way much cleaner than toilet paper.

Click to collapse



Makes sense, personally I prefer wet wipes. They are the best of both worlds.


----------



## roofrider (Aug 17, 2012)

LOL!
What has this thread turned into?
Stop giving intricate details!!


----------



## KidCarter93 (Aug 17, 2012)

This threads turned sh!t.

Sent from my Sony Xperia S using XDA Premium
"Knowledge is power" = Check out this [GUIDE] How to be a New User (and not a noob)


----------



## StormMcCloud (Aug 17, 2012)




----------



## Archer (Aug 17, 2012)

Did someone say cat thread?


----------



## drnecropolis (Aug 17, 2012)

Let's stop all the clowning around..





Sent from the set of Uniporn does Android


----------



## StormMcCloud (Aug 17, 2012)




----------



## Archer (Aug 17, 2012)

StormMcCloud said:


>

Click to collapse



Fixed this for you


----------



## StormMcCloud (Aug 17, 2012)

Archer said:


> Fixed this for you

Click to collapse



Fixed what? I posted a picture of a turtle


----------



## KeanuC (Aug 17, 2012)

?????

*Mod edit:* Removed the inappropriate pic.


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 17, 2012)

KeanuC said:


> ?????
> 
> *Mod edit:* Removed the inappropriate pic.

Click to collapse



Its this guy
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1832690 

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## azzledazzle (Aug 17, 2012)




----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Aug 17, 2012)

azzledazzle said:


>

Click to collapse








Sent from your mom.


----------



## TonyStark (Aug 17, 2012)

and this for those foreveralone.jpg guys






[/QUOTE]







TS the matchmaker


----------



## azzledazzle (Aug 17, 2012)

---------- Post added at 04:59 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:48 PM ----------












These websites keep me going. !


----------



## mrrick (Aug 17, 2012)

*signed


----------



## xaccers (Aug 17, 2012)

m1l4droid said:


> You poop standing?

Click to collapse



No, I poop sitting on a toilet, much more comfortable than some of the 4 inch squat holes they had in Saudi. Try getting it all in the hole and not over your feet when you've got explosive diarrhoea. 
I then wipe thoroughly and know I've got it all when no more appears on the paper, then wash my hands rather than splash/spray the area with water leaving behind some on my skin with dissolved poo and bacteria in it, and not being sure I've actually got it all.


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Aug 17, 2012)

xaccers said:


> No, I poop sitting on a toilet, much more comfortable than some of the 4 inch squat holes they had in Saudi. Try getting it all in the hole and not over your feet when you've got explosive diarrhoea.
> I then wipe thoroughly and know I've got it all when no more appears on the paper, then wash my hands rather than splash/spray the area with water leaving behind some on my skin with dissolved poo and bacteria in it, and not being sure I've actually got it all.

Click to collapse



TMI.

Sent from your mom.


----------



## xaccers (Aug 17, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> TMI.
> 
> Sent from your mom.

Click to collapse



Be thankful I didn't post diagrams


----------



## 063_XOBX (Aug 17, 2012)




----------



## mrrick (Aug 17, 2012)

*signed


----------



## xaccers (Aug 17, 2012)

m1l4droid said:


> We have normal toilets here. This is not Saudi Arabia.

Click to collapse



So how do you dry your posterior?


----------



## WiredPirate (Aug 17, 2012)

Felt like these fit the conversation.

















Howdy ho!


----------



## jugg1es (Aug 17, 2012)

Ok this doesn't fit the current conversation but had to share...


----------



## Mr. Clown (Aug 17, 2012)

drnecropolis said:


> Let's stop all the clowning around..
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse


----------



## MissionImprobable (Aug 17, 2012)




----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 17, 2012)

Mr. Clown said:


>

Click to collapse








Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## mrrick (Aug 17, 2012)

*signed


----------



## M_T_M (Aug 17, 2012)

Teh clown has spoken... let teh clowning continue 



Mr. Clown said:


>

Click to collapse





You don't like me yet don't know why you hate me...


----------



## drnecropolis (Aug 17, 2012)

MacaronyMax said:


> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



No way.. 

Gacy trumps all clowns!


Sent from the set of Uniporn does Android


----------



## prototype7 (Aug 17, 2012)

m1l4droid said:


> Your sigs make no sense M_T_M.

Click to collapse



Repost, but relevant:




Wait, what? Now I am confused...

Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## M_T_M (Aug 17, 2012)

You make no sense but you don't see me complaining do you? 



m1l4droid said:


> Your sigs make no sense M_T_M.

Click to collapse





You don't like me yet don't know why you hate me...


----------



## TonyStark (Aug 17, 2012)

add a little mousse and...







I can fly


----------



## mrrick (Aug 17, 2012)

*signed


----------



## LordManhattan (Aug 17, 2012)

OMG.  All the reposts are hurting my brain. 

Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium


----------



## Woody (Aug 17, 2012)

This shouldn't help then. Might induce a seizure.


----------



## mrrick (Aug 17, 2012)

*signed


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Aug 17, 2012)

Sent from your mom.


----------



## mrrick (Aug 17, 2012)

*signed


----------



## KidCarter93 (Aug 17, 2012)

Sent from my Sony Xperia S using XDA Premium
"Knowledge is power" = Check out this [GUIDE] How to be a New User (and not a noob)


----------



## LordManhattan (Aug 17, 2012)

OK.  I'm drunk so no funny pic right now.  Don't judge my non-funny pic. No i never use Instagram, but this one's nice? 






Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium


----------



## vanessaem (Aug 18, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Sent from your mom.

Click to collapse




^ Dead on...*Sigh*


----------



## 063_XOBX (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## mrrick (Aug 18, 2012)

LordManhattan said:


> OK.  I'm drunk so no funny pic right now.  Don't judge my non-funny pic. No i never use Instagram, but this one's nice?
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



It makes me daydream.. 










*signed


----------



## plegdroid (Aug 18, 2012)

mrrick said:


> it makes me daydream..
> 
> 
> 
> *signed

Click to collapse



I.....  your not wrong  

ⓐⓝⓓⓡⓞⓢⓘⓓⓔ  ⓘⓢ  ⓝⓞⓣ  ⓐ  ⓢⓘⓝ


----------



## 063_XOBX (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## mrrick (Aug 18, 2012)

*signed


----------



## prototype7 (Aug 18, 2012)

mrrick said:


> *signed

Click to collapse



Obviously shopped

Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## mikef (Aug 18, 2012)

LordManhattan is busy. From "When will I get a girlfriend?" to "Chatup/Breakup Lines" in 4 minutes flat. :victory::laugh::silly:


----------



## KidCarter93 (Aug 18, 2012)

mf2112 said:


> LordManhattan is busy. From "When will I get a girlfriend?" to "Chatup/Breakup Lines" in 4 minutes flat. :victory::laugh::silly:

Click to collapse



Haha brilliant :beer:

Sent from Stephen Hawking's rooted wheelchair


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Aug 18, 2012)

Sent from your mom.


----------



## 063_XOBX (Aug 18, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Sent from your mom.

Click to collapse



I'd love to hear the story on that if anyone has it.


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Aug 18, 2012)

063_XOBX said:


> I'd love to hear the story on that if anyone has it.

Click to collapse



Its the view from underneath an ice sheet.  Incredible.

Sent from your mom.


----------



## 063_XOBX (Aug 18, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Its the view from underneath an ice sheet.  Incredible.
> 
> Sent from your mom.

Click to collapse



So the luminescence is refracted sunlight? I can't look at that kind of beauty without wondering the scientific explanation for it.


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Aug 18, 2012)

063_XOBX said:


> So the luminescence is refracted sunlight? I can't look at that kind of beauty without wondering the scientific explanation for it.

Click to collapse



I'm the same way man.  I wish I knew more.

Sent from your mom.


----------



## StormMcCloud (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## prototype7 (Aug 18, 2012)

Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## mikef (Aug 18, 2012)

prototype7 said:


> Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Nice, everything we see truly is a matter of perspective. :cyclops:

BTW, that is the first time I ever found the cyclops icon useful.


----------



## prototype7 (Aug 18, 2012)

Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Roxy (Aug 18, 2012)

Live 3D Art











http://www.emptykingdom.com/main/featured/goldfish-salvation/

Very impressive!


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Aug 18, 2012)

Dubai










Sent from your mom.


----------



## ak700 (Aug 18, 2012)

I found a Wicked Bug in Google Plus Hangouts :laugh:


----------



## LordManhattan (Aug 18, 2012)

mf2112 said:


> LordManhattan is busy. From "When will I get a girlfriend?" to "Chatup/Breakup Lines" in 4 minutes flat. :victory::laugh::silly:

Click to collapse



Hahah!  God damnit! 

Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Aug 18, 2012)

Sent from your mom.


----------



## mikef (Aug 18, 2012)

LordManhattan said:


> Hahah!  God damnit!
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium

Click to collapse



I thought you would like that pic....truly an Off Topic Image.


----------



## 063_XOBX (Aug 18, 2012)

---------- Post added at 01:49 AM ---------- Previous post was at 01:05 AM ----------


----------



## StormMcCloud (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## MissionImprobable (Aug 18, 2012)

Foxy Roxy said:


> Live 3D Art
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Sad to see some of the things that pass as art these days at some high-end shows, but that is freaking awesome. Once I'm on balla status I will be picking up one of his pieces.


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Aug 18, 2012)

MissionImprobable said:


> Sad to see some of the things that pass as art these days at some high-end shows, but that is freaking awesome. Once I'm on balla status I will be picking up one of his pieces.

Click to collapse



How about this guy.  He'll finger paint you a masterpiece in 3 minutes.  Amazing 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nvZ4_e5FsI8&feature=youtube_gdata_player

Sent from your mom.


----------



## MissionImprobable (Aug 18, 2012)

Added to favorites. Faith in humanity augmented.

Brought to you by the letters "M" "I" "U" "I"


----------



## WiredPirate (Aug 18, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> How about this guy.  He'll finger paint you a masterpiece in 3 minutes.  Amazing
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nvZ4_e5FsI8&feature=youtube_gdata_player
> 
> Sent from your mom.

Click to collapse


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Aug 18, 2012)

WiredPirate said:


>

Click to collapse



This is the internet.  I always expect to be one-upped.  

That was amazing.  I have been one-upped.

Sent from your mom.

---------- Post added at 12:48 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:45 AM ----------







Sent from your mom.


----------



## Roxy (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## StormMcCloud (Aug 18, 2012)

Took this pic of my helmet a few months ago when I was riding through north Georgia.






Posted by mah spudtacular killer tomato.


----------



## the_scotsman (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## StormMcCloud (Aug 18, 2012)

the_scotsman said:


> reallylongpic.jpg

Click to collapse



There are some really good ideas that pic. 







Posted by mah spudtacular killer tomato.


----------



## KidCarter93 (Aug 18, 2012)

Sent from Stephen Hawking's rooted wheelchair


----------



## coolsandie (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## mrrick (Aug 18, 2012)

*signed


----------



## LordManhattan (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## trell959 (Aug 18, 2012)

LordManhattan said:


>

Click to collapse



Haha just saw that on reddit

Sent from my Kindle Fire.


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## LordManhattan (Aug 18, 2012)

Bugatti Type 41 Royale. 10 million dollars.


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Aug 18, 2012)

Sent from your mom.


----------



## plegdroid (Aug 18, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Sent from your mom.

Click to collapse



here's one of their young... 

ⓐⓝⓓⓡⓞⓢⓘⓓⓔ  ⓘⓢ  ⓝⓞⓣ  ⓐ  ⓢⓘⓝ


----------



## LordManhattan (Aug 18, 2012)

It's saturday and Obama is on a mission. Expect to see him in the drunk thread very soon.


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Aug 18, 2012)

LordManhattan said:


> It's saturday and Obama is on a mission. Expect to see him in the drunk thread very soon.

Click to collapse



That's my president!

Sent from your mom.


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Aug 18, 2012)

m1l4droid said:


> Who are the other people?

Click to collapse



Who cares?

Sent from your mom.


----------



## LordManhattan (Aug 18, 2012)

m1l4droid said:


> Who are the other people?

Click to collapse



Random citizens that's drinking with tha prez? Yes


----------



## 063_XOBX (Aug 18, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> That's my president!
> 
> Sent from your mom.

Click to collapse



Seeing something like that gets a lot more support than me than somebody who holds huge rallies or lots of Soundbites.


----------



## 063_XOBX (Aug 18, 2012)

m1l4droid said:


> I normally don't like politicians, but I gotta admit, Obama is kinda cool.

Click to collapse



I'd probably chalk that up to him being significantly younger in both age and body than most other Presidents.


----------



## xaccers (Aug 18, 2012)

m1l4droid said:


> I normally don't like politicians, but I gotta admit, Obama is kinda cool.

Click to collapse



Most people I know liken him to Tony B.Liar, that's not a good thing.
All flash and no substance.


----------



## deathnotice01 (Aug 18, 2012)

behold our president on his free time smoking lol


----------



## plegdroid (Aug 18, 2012)

ⓐⓝⓓⓡⓞⓢⓘⓓⓔ  ⓘⓢ  ⓝⓞⓣ  ⓐ  ⓢⓘⓝ


----------



## WiredPirate (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## 063_XOBX (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## plegdroid (Aug 18, 2012)

ⓐⓝⓓⓡⓞⓢⓘⓓⓔ  ⓘⓢ  ⓝⓞⓣ  ⓐ  ⓢⓘⓝ


----------



## ross231 (Aug 18, 2012)

i lol'd.


----------



## LordManhattan (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## ross231 (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## 063_XOBX (Aug 18, 2012)

LordManhattan said:


>

Click to collapse



That's a pretty awesome illusion.


----------



## LoopDoGG79 (Aug 19, 2012)

ross231 said:


> i lol'd.

Click to collapse



Problem is, the trap is going to hit him in the back of the head and snap his neck, just saying. 

Sent from AOKP Goodness


----------



## prototype7 (Aug 19, 2012)

Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ashiksiles (Aug 19, 2012)

Best troll to me.  Last session EPL  last match day.  Credits - Troll Football.   

Sent from my SGH-T959 using xda app-developers app


----------



## 063_XOBX (Aug 19, 2012)




----------



## ashiksiles (Aug 19, 2012)

Best troll to me.  Last session of EPL.   







Sent from my SGH-T959 using xda app-developers app


----------



## veeman (Aug 19, 2012)

StormMcCloud said:


>

Click to collapse



Are those jellyfish?


----------



## ashiksiles (Aug 19, 2012)

veeman said:


> Are those jellyfish?

Click to collapse



Yes. I have seen this  on facebook. 

Sent from my SGH-T959 using xda app-developers app


----------



## mrrick (Aug 19, 2012)

My block
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*signed


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Aug 19, 2012)

Sent from your mom.


----------



## MissionImprobable (Aug 19, 2012)

veeman said:


> Are those jellyfish?

Click to collapse



No, they're phytoplankton.


----------



## 063_XOBX (Aug 19, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Sent from your mom.

Click to collapse



Immediately after the shot was taken he spun out and flew 15 yards.


----------



## MissionImprobable (Aug 19, 2012)

ashiksiles said:


> Yes. I have seen this  on facebook.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T959 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Please don't believe everything you see on Facebook. Please, think of the kittens.


----------



## LordManhattan (Aug 19, 2012)

ashiksiles said:


> Yes. I have seen this  on facebook.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T959 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Nay, it's noctiluca scintillans, or "Sea Sparkle". It's a free-living non-parasitic marine-dwelling species of dinoflagellate that exhibits bioluminescence. They'll "light up" if they gets in contact with "things" like if you swim or sail through them they'll light up around you.


----------



## 063_XOBX (Aug 19, 2012)




----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Aug 19, 2012)

Sent from your mom.


----------



## prototype7 (Aug 19, 2012)

Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## LordManhattan (Aug 19, 2012)




----------



## prototype7 (Aug 19, 2012)

Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## 063_XOBX (Aug 19, 2012)




----------



## deathnotice01 (Aug 19, 2012)




----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Aug 19, 2012)

Sent from your mom.


----------



## StormMcCloud (Aug 19, 2012)




----------



## deathnotice01 (Aug 19, 2012)




----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Aug 19, 2012)

Sent from your mom.


----------



## 063_XOBX (Aug 19, 2012)




----------



## deathnotice01 (Aug 19, 2012)




----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Aug 19, 2012)

063_XOBX said:


>

Click to collapse








Sent from your mom.


----------



## deathnotice01 (Aug 19, 2012)




----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Aug 19, 2012)

m1l4droid said:


>

Click to collapse



I just noticed you called me a retard last night.  Well, I was in no shape to be posting, so you were right.  Sorry for calling you a d*ck.

Sent from your mom.


----------



## deathnotice01 (Aug 19, 2012)

---------- Post added at 01:09 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:59 PM ----------


----------



## 063_XOBX (Aug 19, 2012)




----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Aug 19, 2012)

m1l4droid said:


>

Click to collapse








Sent from your mom.


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Aug 19, 2012)

Sent from your mom.


----------



## Hayden18 (Aug 19, 2012)

Sent from my Xperia S using xda premium


----------



## WiredPirate (Aug 19, 2012)




----------



## 063_XOBX (Aug 19, 2012)




----------



## plegdroid (Aug 19, 2012)

Hmmm. Google images of where I call home =O











ⓐⓝⓓⓡⓞⓢⓘⓓⓔ  ⓘⓢ  ⓝⓞⓣ  ⓐ  ⓢⓘⓝ


----------



## ch1naski (Aug 19, 2012)

boborone said:


> ---------- Post added at 02:38 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:20 PM ----------
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



this ^^ is why it pays to go back and READ the WHOLE Thread.


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Aug 19, 2012)

ch1naski said:


> this ^^ is why it pays to go back and READ the WHOLE Thread.

Click to collapse



Because you have?

Sent from your mom.

---------- Post added at 10:33 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:21 AM ----------







Sent from your mom.


----------



## ch1naski (Aug 19, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Because you have?
> 
> Sent from your mom.
> 
> .

Click to collapse




I've got that far. ^^



d3rpalicious.


----------



## SLB9884 (Aug 19, 2012)

Sent from my PC36100 using xda premium


----------



## SLB9884 (Aug 19, 2012)

Sent from my PC36100 using xda premium


----------



## jugg1es (Aug 19, 2012)

Had to share this as it looks sooooo cool


----------



## KidCarter93 (Aug 19, 2012)

Sent from Stephen Hawking's rooted wheelchair

---------- Post added at 11:34 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:13 PM ----------

Telling it how it is.





Sent from Stephen Hawking's rooted wheelchair


----------



## SLB9884 (Aug 20, 2012)

Sent from my PC36100 using xda premium


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Aug 20, 2012)

Sent from your mom.


----------



## SLB9884 (Aug 20, 2012)

Sent from my phone duh


----------



## mariojp (Aug 20, 2012)

Funny
Sent from my PG86100 using xda app-developers app


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Aug 20, 2012)

Sent from your mom.


----------



## prototype7 (Aug 20, 2012)

Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Aug 20, 2012)

Sent from your mom.


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Aug 20, 2012)

saw the life hacks pic posted by boborone...  not gonna quote it, it's a big pic...  but here's how you get a room temp or hotter beer ice cold in 1 to 3 minutes....  have a container of ice...  any fridge ice containers will do... submerge the beer horizontally in the ice with only enough of the beer showing to be able to vigorously spin it for 1 - 3 minutes with your hands...  the faster and longer you spin, the colder the beer...  guaranteed works...  :cheers:


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Aug 20, 2012)

BNaughty said:


> saw the life hacks pic posted by boborone...  not gonna quote it, it's a big pic...  but here's how you get a room temp or hotter beer ice cold in 1 to 3 minutes....  have a container of ice...  any fridge ice containers will do... submerge the beer horizontally in the ice with only enough of the beer showing to be able to vigorously spin it for 1 - 3 minutes with your hands...  the faster and longer you spin, the colder the beer...  guaranteed works...  :cheers:

Click to collapse



I don't like beer really cold.  Cool tip though.

Sent from your mom.


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Aug 20, 2012)

BNaughty said:


> saw the life hacks pic posted by boborone...  not gonna quote it, it's a big pic...  but here's how you get a room temp or hotter beer ice cold in 1 to 3 minutes....  have a container of ice...  any fridge ice containers will do... submerge the beer horizontally in the ice with only enough of the beer showing to be able to vigorously spin it for 1 - 3 minutes with your hands...  the faster and longer you spin, the colder the beer...  guaranteed works...  :cheers:

Click to collapse



I don't like beer really cold.  Cool tip though.

Sent from your mom.


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Aug 20, 2012)

BNaughty said:


> saw the life hacks pic posted by boborone...  not gonna quote it, it's a big pic...  but here's how you get a room temp or hotter beer ice cold in 1 to 3 minutes....  have a container of ice...  any fridge ice containers will do... submerge the beer horizontally in the ice with only enough of the beer showing to be able to vigorously spin it for 1 - 3 minutes with your hands...  the faster and longer you spin, the colder the beer...  guaranteed works...  :cheers:

Click to collapse



I don't like beer really cold.  Cool tip though.

Sent from your mom.


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Aug 20, 2012)

BNaughty said:


> saw the life hacks pic posted by boborone...  not gonna quote it, it's a big pic...  but here's how you get a room temp or hotter beer ice cold in 1 to 3 minutes....  have a container of ice...  any fridge ice containers will do... submerge the beer horizontally in the ice with only enough of the beer showing to be able to vigorously spin it for 1 - 3 minutes with your hands...  the faster and longer you spin, the colder the beer...  guaranteed works...  :cheers:

Click to collapse



I don't like my beer really cold.

Cool tip though!

Sent from your mom.

---------- Post added at 08:02 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:23 PM ----------

Whoa...xda, why?

Sent from your mom.

---------- Post added at 08:13 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:02 PM ----------

Not sure what that multiple posting thing was about.  I saw it happen to someone else in another thread.

Sent from your mom.


----------



## KidCarter93 (Aug 20, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Not sure what that multiple posting thing was about.  I saw it happen to someone else in another thread.
> 
> Sent from your mom.

Click to collapse



Could of been me. It happened to me in the SPAM thread, but now only the one post is showing.
XDA's just having a brainfart moment I think.

Sent from Stephen Hawking's rooted wheelchair


----------



## ch1naski (Aug 20, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> I don't like my beer really cold.
> 
> Cool tip though!
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I thought it was just some sort of humor that was over my head. 


d3rpalicious.


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Aug 20, 2012)

I had a double post as well...  and xda was slow as sh!t....


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Aug 20, 2012)

ch1naski said:


> I thought it was just some sort of humor that was over my head.
> 
> 
> d3rpalicious.

Click to collapse



Haha...you seem to know me a bit

Sent from your mom.


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Aug 20, 2012)

Sent from your mom.


----------



## veeman (Aug 20, 2012)

BNaughty said:


> saw the life hacks pic posted by boborone...  not gonna quote it, it's a big pic...  but here's how you get a room temp or hotter beer ice cold in 1 to 3 minutes....  have a container of ice...  any fridge ice containers will do... submerge the beer horizontally in the ice with only enough of the beer showing to be able to vigorously spin it for 1 - 3 minutes with your hands...  the faster and longer you spin, the colder the beer...  guaranteed works...  :cheers:

Click to collapse



Put salt in the ice. Even better.


----------



## mariojp (Aug 20, 2012)

I'd kill her!
Sent from my PG86100 using xda app-developers app


----------



## WiredPirate (Aug 20, 2012)




----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Aug 20, 2012)

WiredPirate said:


>

Click to collapse



That's what I call a last supper.

Sent from your mom.


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Aug 20, 2012)




----------



## StormMcCloud (Aug 20, 2012)




----------



## mulletcutter (Aug 20, 2012)

BNaughty said:


>

Click to collapse



That's a lot of cans of water


----------



## A2Trip (Aug 20, 2012)

Sent From My Rooted Motorola Atrix 2/MB865 Runing SuperCharged V7-Speed Boosted-OC'd at 1.2 GHz (ICS, 4.0.4)


----------



## 063_XOBX (Aug 20, 2012)




----------



## Aust S5 (Aug 20, 2012)

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 2

---------- Post added at 01:42 AM ---------- Previous post was at 01:39 AM ----------








































Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 2

---------- Post added at 01:43 AM ---------- Previous post was at 01:42 AM ----------







Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 2

---------- Post added at 01:46 AM ---------- Previous post was at 01:43 AM ----------



































Right that should do me for a while. 

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## WiredPirate (Aug 20, 2012)

---------- Post added at 12:18 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:09 PM ----------

I wish I could add some context to this. Saw it on somebody's facebook and thought wtf. Anyways it needs a third option: "None of the above."


----------



## Archer (Aug 20, 2012)

WiredPirate said:


> I wish I could add some context to this. Saw it on somebody's facebook and thought wtf. Anyways it needs a third option: "None of the above."

Click to collapse



Here you go...


----------



## WiredPirate (Aug 20, 2012)

Archer said:


> Here you go...

Click to collapse




Does it have something to do with a movie?


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Aug 20, 2012)

Sent from your mom.


----------



## MissionImprobable (Aug 20, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> Telling it how it is.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



So Mac books and incompetent computer repair techs have what to do with Android vs iOS? I worry for you sometimes, my man.


----------



## WiredPirate (Aug 20, 2012)

May be the first photosynthetic bug




source


----------



## Archer (Aug 20, 2012)

WiredPirate said:


> Does it have something to do with a movie?

Click to collapse



Yeah.  It's fixed now.  Bloody selfish websites.


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Aug 20, 2012)

Sent from your mom.


----------



## WiredPirate (Aug 20, 2012)

lol tactical fedora



Archer said:


> Yeah.  It's fixed now.  Bloody selfish websites.

Click to collapse



Love Richard Pryor!!


----------



## deathnotice01 (Aug 20, 2012)




----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Aug 20, 2012)

Sent from your mom.


----------



## WiredPirate (Aug 20, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


>

Click to collapse



Chineee food and cats go together like cocaine and waffles.


----------



## deathnotice01 (Aug 20, 2012)




----------



## WiredPirate (Aug 20, 2012)




----------



## A2Trip (Aug 20, 2012)

Sent From My Rooted Motorola Atrix 2/MB865 Runing SuperCharged V7-Speed Boosted-OC'd at 1.2 GHz (ICS, 4.0.4)


----------



## 063_XOBX (Aug 20, 2012)




----------



## Clark Joseph Kent (Aug 20, 2012)

*If she hasn't....she will soon!*


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 20, 2012)

Somebody is very rich... 
Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda app-developers app


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Aug 20, 2012)

My blood pressure on a relaxed day:


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Aug 20, 2012)

BNaughty said:


> My blood pressure on a relaxed day:

Click to collapse



Pfft...that's me in a stage 4 sleep.

Sent from your mom.


----------



## 063_XOBX (Aug 20, 2012)




----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Aug 20, 2012)

Sent from your mom.


----------



## mrrick (Aug 21, 2012)

Peeling wall Light. Want! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*signed


----------



## KennyJoe69 (Aug 21, 2012)

My dinner...nuff said.

Sent from my ADR6400L using xda app-developers app


----------



## saul1991 (Aug 21, 2012)

KennyJoe69 said:


> My dinner...nuff said.
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



nuff said


----------



## mrrick (Aug 21, 2012)

*signed


----------



## deathnotice01 (Aug 21, 2012)

lol filipino meme store






---------- Post added at 09:36 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:28 AM ----------







---------- Post added at 09:42 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:36 AM ----------


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Aug 21, 2012)

Sent from your mom.


----------



## 063_XOBX (Aug 21, 2012)




----------



## WiredPirate (Aug 21, 2012)

This tripped me out.


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Aug 21, 2012)

WiredPirate said:


> This tripped me out.

Click to collapse



What the hell????  Full color and everything.  That's creepy.:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:

Sent from your mom.


----------



## boborone (Aug 21, 2012)




----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Aug 21, 2012)

boborone said:


>

Click to collapse



Made me think of this...






Sent from your mom.


----------



## deathnotice01 (Aug 21, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> What the hell????  Full color and everything.  That's creepy.:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:
> 
> Sent from your mom.

Click to collapse



what sorcery is this????


----------



## boborone (Aug 21, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Made me think of this...
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Hahahaha 

That's great! And sorry, can't find my phone to give you a thanks for that.


----------



## deathnotice01 (Aug 21, 2012)

mmmmm,
texan toast


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Aug 21, 2012)

boborone said:


> Hahahaha
> 
> That's great! And sorry, can't find my phone to give you a thanks for that.

Click to collapse



Its all good!

Sent from your mom.


----------



## prototype7 (Aug 21, 2012)

Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## KidCarter93 (Aug 21, 2012)

Sent from Stephen Hawking's rooted wheelchair


----------



## prototype7 (Aug 21, 2012)

Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## KidCarter93 (Aug 21, 2012)

Sent from Stephen Hawking's rooted wheelchair


----------



## prototype7 (Aug 21, 2012)

Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Aug 21, 2012)

m1l4droid said:


> Hahaha I love this troll questions...

Click to collapse



Clever titles just suck you in.  :thumbup::thumbup:

Sent from your mom.


----------



## MissionImprobable (Aug 21, 2012)

prototype7 said:


> Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse








---------- Post added at 02:22 AM ---------- Previous post was at 02:19 AM ----------




WiredPirate said:


> This tripped me out.

Click to collapse








Stare at the red dot in the center and the blue ring will disappear.:silly:


----------



## KeanuC (Aug 21, 2012)

Sent from my R800x using xda premium


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Aug 21, 2012)

Iconic photos in color.  Feels much more recent.


















Sent from your mom.


----------



## deathnotice01 (Aug 21, 2012)




----------



## freebordjunky (Aug 21, 2012)

*jelly beans*


----------



## Hayden18 (Aug 21, 2012)

Sent from my Xperia S using XDA Premium©™


----------



## ross231 (Aug 21, 2012)

wat.







---------- Post added at 02:47 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:47 PM ----------


----------



## Hayden18 (Aug 21, 2012)

Sent from my Xperia S using XDA Premium©™


----------



## deathnotice01 (Aug 21, 2012)




----------



## StormMcCloud (Aug 21, 2012)




----------



## - Swift - (Aug 21, 2012)

Awesome!
I get naughty when I'm in an electronics shop


----------



## Dirk (Aug 21, 2012)




----------



## iok1 (Aug 21, 2012)

- Swift - said:


> Awesome!
> I get naughty when I'm in an electronics shop

Click to collapse



I put some androids in recovery mode.....

Sent from my jelly bean


----------



## Dirk (Aug 21, 2012)




----------



## - Swift - (Aug 21, 2012)

iok1 said:


> I put some androids in recovery mode.....
> 
> Sent from my jelly bean

Click to collapse



I factory reset every iDevice 

Sent from my R800i using Tapatalk 2


----------



## deathnotice01 (Aug 21, 2012)

- Swift - said:


> I factory reset every iDevice
> 
> Sent from my R800i using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



i use them as firewood for my chimney
those ithings burn good


----------



## Aust S5 (Aug 21, 2012)

DirkGently said:


>

Click to collapse



Welcome back op. Been a while. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## plegdroid (Aug 21, 2012)

hello to the op 





ⓐⓝⓓⓡⓞⓢⓘⓓⓔ  ⓘⓢ  ⓝⓞⓣ  ⓐ  ⓢⓘⓝ


----------



## Dirk (Aug 21, 2012)

Aust S5 said:


> Welcome back op. Been a while.

Click to collapse





plegdroid said:


> hello to the op

Click to collapse



Thanks chaps. It has been a while since i posted in 'Images'. I hope your scroll wheels survived that last one!


----------



## veeman (Aug 21, 2012)

MissionImprobable said:


> Stare at the red dot in the center and the blue ring will disappear.:silly:

Click to collapse



This one is good too. Stare at the red dot until it turns black and white.
It's a gif so you'll have to view it in a browser.


----------



## deathnotice01 (Aug 21, 2012)

veeman said:


> This one is good too. Stare at the red dot until it turns black and white.
> It's a gif so you'll have to view it in a browser.
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse


----------



## iKoolkid (Aug 21, 2012)

Sent from Mount Olympus via Hermes


----------



## veeman (Aug 21, 2012)

veeman said:


> This one is good too. Stare at the red dot until it turns black and white.
> It's a gif so you'll have to view it in a browser.

Click to collapse



The inverted image gets temporarily burned into the sight cones in your eyes and when you look away you see the inverse of the inverted image so the real color image. Similar thing with the gif I posted except that is an infrared image I think.

I meant to quote dathnotice. Lol.


----------



## deathnotice01 (Aug 21, 2012)

veeman said:


> The inverted image gets temporarily burned into the sight cones in your eyes and when you look away you see the inverse of the inverted image so the real color image. Similar thing with the gif I posted except that is an infrared image I think.
> 
> I meant to quote dathnotice. Lol.

Click to collapse








---------- Post added at 01:02 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:43 AM ----------







---------- Post added at 01:15 AM ---------- Previous post was at 01:02 AM ----------


----------



## orb3000 (Aug 21, 2012)




----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Aug 21, 2012)

Sent from your mom.


----------



## orb3000 (Aug 21, 2012)




----------



## Quinny899 (Aug 21, 2012)

Dave fail




It's been stuck at that frame for 10 minutes now

Sent from my ARCHOS 80G9 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## plegdroid (Aug 21, 2012)

ⓐⓝⓓⓡⓞⓢⓘⓓⓔ  ⓘⓢ  ⓝⓞⓣ  ⓐ  ⓢⓘⓝ


----------



## 063_XOBX (Aug 21, 2012)




----------



## veeman (Aug 21, 2012)




----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Aug 21, 2012)

Sent from your mom.


----------



## swiss420 (Aug 21, 2012)

*A Spiders humble home...*

Just got this Computer from one of my Customer to Backup his Data. I think it is fair to say it is time to buy a new one. Never seen anything like it. But looking at the S.M.A.R.T information of the HDD it never reached critical temperatures. I guess the Spiderwebs acctualy did filter the Dust preaty well without blocking too much airflow in the case.


----------



## M_T_M (Aug 21, 2012)

swiss420 said:


> Just got this Computer from one of my Customer to Backup his Data. I think it is fair to say it is time to buy a new one. Never seen anything like it. But looking at the S.M.A.R.T information of the HDD it never reached critical temperatures. I guess the Spiderwebs acctualy did filter the Dust preaty well without blocking too much airflow in the case.

Click to collapse



I thought those were teh new fiber optic communicators thingamajig that Microsoft unveiled back in 1487


----------



## StormMcCloud (Aug 21, 2012)

My baby


----------



## veeman (Aug 21, 2012)




----------



## swiss420 (Aug 21, 2012)

M_T_M said:


> I thought those were teh new fiber optic communicators thingamajig that Microsoft unveiled back in 1487

Click to collapse



Now that you mention it I should check if the web is acctualy a Neural Network. It seemed to run better then it should :silly: :highfive:

Note to MTM: Sig updated, new Shadow behind standing Bender and Members Count updated.


----------



## M_T_M (Aug 21, 2012)

StormMcCloud said:


> My baby

Click to collapse



C-Section or all natural?


----------



## StormMcCloud (Aug 21, 2012)

M_T_M said:


> C-Section or all natural?

Click to collapse



It was actually an abscess I had removed. Even though it was removed it kept growing and turned into that.


----------



## StormMcCloud (Aug 21, 2012)




----------



## mrrick (Aug 21, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Sent from your mom.

Click to collapse



Is she on a surf board!? Wow
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










DirkGently said:


>

Click to collapse



Sup Dirk.. Welcome back

*signed


----------



## plegdroid (Aug 21, 2012)

veeman said:


>

Click to collapse








ⓐⓝⓓⓡⓞⓢⓘⓓⓔ  ⓘⓢ  ⓝⓞⓣ  ⓐ  ⓢⓘⓝ


----------



## John McClane (Aug 21, 2012)

m1l4droid said:


>

Click to collapse


----------



## RinZo (Aug 21, 2012)

Yo Dirk! long time no see!


----------



## LoopDoGG79 (Aug 21, 2012)

m1l4droid said:


>

Click to collapse


----------



## WiredPirate (Aug 21, 2012)




----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Aug 21, 2012)

Sent from your mom.


----------



## veeman (Aug 22, 2012)




----------



## WiredPirate (Aug 22, 2012)

This is why I love Wired magazine.
View attachment 1274484
12 pages on lolcats.


----------



## orb3000 (Aug 22, 2012)




----------



## 063_XOBX (Aug 22, 2012)




----------



## veeman (Aug 22, 2012)

063_XOBX said:


>

Click to collapse



Good guy Google.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Aug 22, 2012)

Sent from your mom.


----------



## 063_XOBX (Aug 22, 2012)




----------



## MissionImprobable (Aug 22, 2012)

veeman said:


>

Click to collapse


----------



## WiredPirate (Aug 22, 2012)

063_XOBX said:


>

Click to collapse



Good guy Google


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Aug 22, 2012)

WiredPirate said:


> Good guy Google

Click to collapse



Veeman beat you to it.

Sent from your mom.


----------



## WiredPirate (Aug 22, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Veeman beat you to it.
> 
> Sent from your mom.

Click to collapse



Lol I saw that after I posted. It was the bottom post I didn't realize there was another page. Derp.


----------



## prototype7 (Aug 22, 2012)

WiredPirate said:


> Lol I saw that after I posted. It was the bottom post I didn't realize there was another page. Derp.

Click to collapse



I do that all the time lol

Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## WiredPirate (Aug 22, 2012)

Anyone else see this screen yet?


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Aug 22, 2012)

WiredPirate said:


> Anyone else see this screen yet?
> View attachment 1274864

Click to collapse



Cool...probably gonna request some for stocking stuffers this Christmas.

Sent from your mom.


----------



## WiredPirate (Aug 22, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Cool...probably gonna request some for stocking stuffers this Christmas.
> 
> Sent from your mom.

Click to collapse



I get the Best Buy "Deal of the Day" email and a couple times a year they have iTunes cards online for a 20% discount. That's basically free money so hopefully they do the same with these.


----------



## butterbuns (Aug 22, 2012)

This thread is epic

Sent from my EVO using xda premium


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Aug 22, 2012)

WiredPirate said:


> I get the Best Buy "Deal of the Day" email and a couple times a year they have iTunes cards online for a 20% discount. That's basically free money so hopefully they do the same with these.

Click to collapse



I wish Zune did that.  That's what I use on my PC.

Sent from your mom.


----------



## WiredPirate (Aug 22, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> I wish Zune did that.  That's what I use on my PC.
> 
> Sent from your mom.

Click to collapse



Are there apps/games on Zune or are you talking about for music?


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Aug 22, 2012)

WiredPirate said:


> Are there apps/games on Zune or are you talking about for music?

Click to collapse



I only use it for music.  I only ever use my PC for multimedia editing.  99.9% of the time, I use my phone for apps, xda, and internet.

Sent from your mom.


----------



## orb3000 (Aug 22, 2012)




----------



## 063_XOBX (Aug 22, 2012)

WiredPirate said:


> Are there apps/games on Zune or are you talking about for music?

Click to collapse



The Zune HD (which I happen to use as my pmp) has a pretty sparse selection of apps. There are a few gems in the Marketplace but otherwise its mainly just an MP3 player. Which it does surprisingly well at even with extremely dated hardware.


----------



## firered365 (Aug 22, 2012)

063_XOBX said:


> The Zune HD (which I happen to use as my pmp) has a pretty sparse selection of apps. There are a few gems in the Marketplace but otherwise its mainly just an MP3 player. Which it does surprisingly well at even with extremely dated hardware.

Click to collapse



It was also the first device to run Tegra. What is your favourite game on the ZHD. Mine is Run and Jump.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA Premium HD app


----------



## veeman (Aug 22, 2012)

WiredPirate said:


> Anyone else see this screen yet?
> View attachment 1274864

Click to collapse



Let the hacking begin.


----------



## WiredPirate (Aug 22, 2012)




----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Aug 22, 2012)

veeman said:


> Let the hacking begin.

Click to collapse



speaking of hacking....  heres how you get a free car wash at the automatic car wash things....  its gotta be an older one, no something brand new....

the code is 5digits....  so type any random 4 digits then a zero...  if it denies, do it again...  any 4 numbers then 0....  within a few tries youll get a carwash...   works at multiple car washes round my house for like 5 - 8 yrs....


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Aug 22, 2012)

Sent from your mom.


----------



## Dirk (Aug 22, 2012)

mrrick said:


> Is she on a surf board!? Wow
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Thanks dude. Good to be back!


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Aug 22, 2012)

DirkGently said:


> Thanks dude. Good to be back!

Click to collapse



awesome pic...  do you have a non-resized copy you could share for a wallpaper background?  did u take that?


----------



## Dirk (Aug 22, 2012)

BNaughty said:


> awesome pic...  do you have a non-resized copy you could share for a wallpaper background?  did u take that?

Click to collapse



I wish i could photograph like that, or even live close to somewhere so beautiful! Apparently the place is called Moraine Lake:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Moraine_Lake

The biggest pic i could find is here:

http://www.artleo.com/images/201208/artleo.com_31179.jpg

Let me know if you have a problem with the link and i'll try and get the pic up some other way.


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Aug 22, 2012)

DirkGently said:


> I wish i could photograph like that, or even live close to somewhere so beautiful! Apparently the place is called Moraine Lake:
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Moraine_Lake
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Both links working, super thanks!!!

---------- Post added at 03:07 AM ---------- Previous post was at 02:37 AM ----------

My anklet...  Don't know what the button does, think it makes the box dial in to headquarters or something....  So I let my niece press it whenever she wants...  Just to piss em off, ya know?

It has a fiber optic strand running from one end to the other...  sends light through...  if the round thing doesn't see light on either end, it dials in and says I tampered with it...  It communicates with the box every 18 seconds....  I've tested its range....  I just get someone to man the phone and go wayyy out in the back yard and they wait for the ring....  they tell em I'm in the bathroom...   Now I know how far I can go...


----------



## freebordjunky (Aug 22, 2012)

Andy doing party hard 








Gesendet von meinem GT-I9300 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## freebordjunky (Aug 22, 2012)

It's not mine its from a friend. Here is my phone






Gesendet von meinem GT-I9300 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## freebordjunky (Aug 22, 2012)

Vielen dank

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9300 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## Dirk (Aug 22, 2012)




----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 22, 2012)

... Dirk!  welcome back 

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Dirk (Aug 22, 2012)

MacaronyMax said:


> ... Dirk!  welcome back
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Max! Good to see you my friend. How's life?


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 22, 2012)

DirkGently said:


> Max! Good to see you my friend. How's life?

Click to collapse



Good thanks  holdiay  how have you been? 

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Aug 22, 2012)

MacaronyMax said:


> ... Dirk!  welcome back
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse




DirkGently said:


> Max! Good to see you my friend. How's life?

Click to collapse





Y U TWO NO GET A ROOM? 


Sent from my Ouya


----------



## Dirk (Aug 22, 2012)

MacaronyMax said:


> Good thanks  holdiay  how have you been?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Better than ever thanks. Good health, rampant consumerism and lot's of nice new things. What more could a middle aged bachelor want? 

So how are you spending your holiday time?


----------



## Dirk (Aug 22, 2012)

QuantumFoam said:


> Y U TWO NO GET A ROOM?
> 
> 
> Sent from my Ouya

Click to collapse





m1l4droid said:


> Y U NO leave them alone? For them it's like seeing a friend you've not seen for decades!

Click to collapse



Or months at least! 

The comment did raise a smile though! Max is paying for the room this time. He promised.


----------



## Dirk (Aug 22, 2012)




----------



## roofrider (Aug 22, 2012)

LOL!!!


----------



## Dirk (Aug 22, 2012)

roofrider said:


>

Click to collapse



I only saw The Avengers the other day. I'm assuming that must have come from Deleted Scenes/Bonus material from a DVD or Blu-Ray?






a hot one:






and a facepalm:


----------



## roofrider (Aug 22, 2012)

DirkGently said:


> I only saw The Avengers the other day. I'm assuming that must have come from Deleted Scenes/Bonus material from a DVD or Blu-Ray?

Click to collapse



Must be, I just found it on lowbird.



>

Click to collapse



Haa nice, I'm yet to watch Avengers.


----------



## X8invisible (Aug 22, 2012)

DirkGently said:


> I only saw The Avengers the other day. I'm assuming that must have come from Deleted Scenes/Bonus material from a DVD or Blu-Ray?
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



My god I laughed sooooo hard when i saw hulk smashing loki, that was the most epic moment I ever saw:laugh:

Just sent


----------



## Dirk (Aug 22, 2012)

*Avengers Spoiler Alert*



X8invisible13 said:


> My god I laughed sooooo hard when i saw hulk smashing loki, that was the most epic moment I ever saw:laugh:
> 
> Just sent

Click to collapse



"I am a God!"

*smash, smash

"Puny God!"

(or words to that effect)

I nearly wet myself!


----------



## vinnygt (Aug 22, 2012)

slash_5150 said:


>

Click to collapse



:laugh::laugh:


----------



## WiredPirate (Aug 22, 2012)




----------



## Dirk (Aug 22, 2012)




----------



## .xxx. (Aug 22, 2012)

Haha... true story.. xD


----------



## prototype7 (Aug 22, 2012)

Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2

---------- Post added at 12:18 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:18 PM ----------







Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## WiredPirate (Aug 22, 2012)




----------



## StormMcCloud (Aug 22, 2012)




----------



## prototype7 (Aug 22, 2012)

Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2

---------- Post added at 12:51 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:42 PM ----------







Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2

---------- Post added at 01:19 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:51 PM ----------







Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Aug 22, 2012)

Sent from your mom.


----------



## prototype7 (Aug 22, 2012)

Long, but the end is worth it. 

Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## WiredPirate (Aug 22, 2012)




----------



## prototype7 (Aug 22, 2012)

Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## orb3000 (Aug 22, 2012)




----------



## Archer (Aug 22, 2012)

m1l4droid said:


>

Click to collapse


----------



## plegdroid (Aug 22, 2012)

orb3000 said:


>

Click to collapse




ⓐⓝⓓⓡⓞⓢⓘⓓⓔ  ⓘⓢ  ⓝⓞⓣ  ⓐ  ⓢⓘⓝ


----------



## veeman (Aug 22, 2012)




----------



## StormMcCloud (Aug 22, 2012)




----------



## WiredPirate (Aug 22, 2012)




----------



## veeman (Aug 22, 2012)

---------- Post added at 02:46 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:14 PM ----------


----------



## KidCarter93 (Aug 22, 2012)

Sent from Stephen Hawking's rooted wheelchair


----------



## veeman (Aug 22, 2012)




----------



## vanessaem (Aug 22, 2012)




----------



## WiredPirate (Aug 22, 2012)




----------



## veeman (Aug 22, 2012)




----------



## lreyes (Aug 22, 2012)

WiredPirate said:


>

Click to collapse








Sent from my PC36100 using xda premium

---------- Post added at 03:27 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:26 PM ----------







Sent from my PC36100 using xda premium


----------



## 063_XOBX (Aug 22, 2012)




----------



## LordManhattan (Aug 22, 2012)

WiredPirate said:


>

Click to collapse



John Evelyn Bateman, why do you still post FB links? Do i have to punish you?


----------



## StormMcCloud (Aug 22, 2012)

LordManhattan said:


> John Evelyn Bateman, why do you still post FB links? Do i have to punish you?

Click to collapse



lol I see the picture just fine, it's hilarious.


----------



## WiredPirate (Aug 22, 2012)

063_XOBX said:


>

Click to collapse



Touching.



LordManhattan said:


> John Evelyn Bateman, why do you still post FB links? Do i have to punish you?

Click to collapse



What's wrong with fb links? Also I have no idea who JEB is and couldn't find anything on wiki.


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Aug 22, 2012)

Sent from your mom.


----------



## LordManhattan (Aug 22, 2012)

Don't care if this is a repost. I haven't checked this thread in a while now, so deal with it!


----------



## ak700 (Aug 22, 2012)

Edit : Removed the Swear. Sorry!


----------



## wuby (Aug 22, 2012)

Sent from my R800i using xda app-developers app


----------



## WiredPirate (Aug 22, 2012)

LordManhattan said:


> Don't care if this is a repost. I haven't checked this thread in a while now, so deal with it!

Click to collapse



Absolutely hilarious!



ak700 said:


> [/QUOTE]
> 
> a strategic blury spot there would appease the mods.

Click to collapse


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Aug 23, 2012)

Sent from your mom.


----------



## WiredPirate (Aug 23, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Sent from your mom.

Click to collapse


----------



## prototype7 (Aug 23, 2012)

Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Aug 23, 2012)

WiredPirate said:


>

Click to collapse



Yes!

Sent from your mom.


----------



## DD-Ripper (Aug 23, 2012)

Sent From My Pencil


----------



## Pancakes_Gio (Aug 23, 2012)

Made this one with ModFace android app
Windows Derp 7
Sent from my GT-S5660 using xda premium


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Aug 23, 2012)

Sent from your mom.


----------



## KeanuC (Aug 23, 2012)

Sent from my R800x using xda premium


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Aug 23, 2012)

Sent from my SGH-I777 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## roofrider (Aug 23, 2012)




----------



## MissionImprobable (Aug 23, 2012)

prototype7 said:


> Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2
> 
> ---------- Post added at 12:51 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:42 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Crazy place. Ran into one guy from there who had "FORNIC8" and another who had "DEZNUTZ"


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Aug 23, 2012)

Sent from your mom.


----------



## Dirk (Aug 23, 2012)




----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Aug 23, 2012)

Sent from your mom.


----------



## MissionImprobable (Aug 23, 2012)




----------



## SLB9884 (Aug 23, 2012)

Sent from my PC36100 using xda premium


----------



## SLB9884 (Aug 23, 2012)

Absolutely true...

Sent from my PC36100 using xda premium


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Aug 23, 2012)

SLB9884 said:


> Absolutely true...
> 
> Sent from my PC36100 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Yes....that is me.  To a certain extent.

In my car, i prefer even number temperatures, but volumes must be in increments of 5.

Sent from your mom.

---------- Post added at 12:32 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:00 AM ----------

OK Canada, I'll give you this one.







Sent from your mom.


----------



## jugg1es (Aug 23, 2012)

sent from the thing I stab with my finger when I get two minutes


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Aug 23, 2012)

jugg1es said:


> sent from the thing I stab with my finger when I get two minutes

Click to collapse



LaBron James with a potato.  I'm too drunk to photoshop it.  Someone do eeeeeet.

Sent from your mom.


----------



## roofrider (Aug 23, 2012)

---------- Post added at 03:25 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:18 PM ----------

Possibly a repost but wth!





---------- Post added at 03:27 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:25 PM ----------

HAhahaaaa
KATS WIN!!!


----------



## Dirk (Aug 23, 2012)

roofrider said:


> ---------- Post added at 03:25 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:18 PM ----------
> 
> Possibly a repost but wth!

Click to collapse



Somebody rush me to the ER. I've just overdosed on cuteness!


----------



## roofrider (Aug 23, 2012)

DirkGently said:


> Somebody rush me to the ER. I've just overdosed on cuteness!

Click to collapse



I know!!


----------



## Archer (Aug 23, 2012)

Did someone say animated gif cat thread?






This is a repost, but its awesomeness is beyond the repost laws...


----------



## Dirk (Aug 23, 2012)

Zorro cat is epic!

How about a cute and cuddly SPIDER!!!


----------



## roofrider (Aug 23, 2012)

*Keep 'em coming*




















---------- Post added at 04:02 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:00 PM ----------




DirkGently said:


> Zorro cat is epic!
> 
> How about a cute and cuddly SPIDER!!!

Click to collapse



Holy crap!!
WTH!! NOoooooooooooo!!!
How is he even touching that thing!!
Need more cats!!!


----------



## Dirk (Aug 23, 2012)




----------



## Archer (Aug 23, 2012)

Let's merge.  Spidercat!!!


----------



## Arisenhavok91 (Aug 23, 2012)




----------



## roofrider (Aug 23, 2012)

*Pls pet me nao...*






Watch the complete video!!


----------



## Arisenhavok91 (Aug 23, 2012)

EPIC!


----------



## Dirk (Aug 23, 2012)

Archer said:


> Let's merge.  Spidercat!!!

Click to collapse



Lulz, great idea!


----------



## Hayden18 (Aug 23, 2012)

Sent from my Xperia S using XDA Premium©™


----------



## roofrider (Aug 23, 2012)




----------



## ...Awesome... (Aug 23, 2012)

Sent from my Dark Jelly Belly using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Archer (Aug 23, 2012)




----------



## Dirk (Aug 23, 2012)

Archer said:


> ewww.jpg

Click to collapse



Nuke it from orbit. It's the only way to be sure!


----------



## WiredPirate (Aug 23, 2012)




----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Aug 23, 2012)

Archer said:


>

Click to collapse



I'm trypophobic, and this just ruined my day.  Thanks.

Sent from your mom.


----------



## A2Trip (Aug 23, 2012)

Edit: pic won't post...odd?

Sent From My Delicious Ice Cream Sandwich, Not Your Disgusting Apple Pie!


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Aug 23, 2012)

DX2Trip said:


> Edit: pic won't post...odd?
> 
> Sent From My Delicious Ice Cream Sandwich, Not Your Disgusting Apple Pie!

Click to collapse



I've been having problems with that lately with tapatalk.  Not sure what the deal is.

Sent from your mom.


----------



## Archer (Aug 23, 2012)

m1l4droid said:


> I hope you die a long and painful death.

Click to collapse



That's quite possibly the nicest thing you've ever said to me.


----------



## Dirk (Aug 23, 2012)

m1l4droid said:


> I hope you die a long and painful death.

Click to collapse



As we speak, spider-cat could be stealthily creeping up behind you ready to pounce. While you're distracted reading this he's looking at the back of your neck because that's where he's about to sink his fangs in. 

Shhhh... didn't you hear his claws just catch on the carpet as he edged closer?

Been nice knowing you dude....


----------



## Dirk (Aug 23, 2012)

m1l4droid said:


> Thanks, you too. I was tired of living anyway.

Click to collapse



Oh, it's worse than death when Spider-cat bites you! He injects a venom that turns your brain to mush, feeds on the liquifacted grey matter and you become a Spider-cat/Human zombie hybrid.

Pretty much the same result as going out on a Friday night and drinking too much Stella Artois really!


----------



## Dirk (Aug 23, 2012)

m1l4droid said:


> Oh. I understand the first paragraph, but the last line.. what?

Click to collapse



Fly to the UK and go into any local town on a Friday night, around the time when the pubs and clubs are kicking out. You'll understand then!


----------



## coolsandie (Aug 23, 2012)

---


----------



## Dirk (Aug 23, 2012)




----------



## WiredPirate (Aug 23, 2012)




----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Aug 23, 2012)

Sent from your mom.


----------



## WiredPirate (Aug 23, 2012)

*Mod edit:* No swears please.


----------



## 063_XOBX (Aug 23, 2012)




----------



## WiredPirate (Aug 23, 2012)




----------



## A2Trip (Aug 23, 2012)

Remember...No hitting females!




Again, dont know why the image wont show...odd?

Sent From My Delicious Ice Cream Sandwich, Not Your Disgusting Apple Pie!


----------



## 063_XOBX (Aug 23, 2012)

End transmission.


----------



## SLB9884 (Aug 23, 2012)

Sent from my PC36100 using xda premium


----------



## 063_XOBX (Aug 23, 2012)

SLB9884 said:


> Sent from my PC36100 using xda premium

Click to collapse



And yet no duckface?


----------



## SLB9884 (Aug 23, 2012)

Sent from my PC36100 using xda premium


----------



## SLB9884 (Aug 23, 2012)

063_XOBX said:


> And yet no duckface?

Click to collapse



****. Owned.....

Sent from my PC36100 using xda premium


----------



## WiredPirate (Aug 23, 2012)




----------



## SLB9884 (Aug 23, 2012)

Exactly 

Sent from my PC36100 using xda premium


----------



## M_T_M (Aug 23, 2012)




----------



## plegdroid (Aug 23, 2012)

M_T_M said:


>

Click to collapse








ⓐⓝⓓⓡⓞⓢⓘⓓⓔ  ⓘⓢ  ⓝⓞⓣ  ⓐ  ⓢⓘⓝ


----------



## WiredPirate (Aug 23, 2012)




----------



## freebordjunky (Aug 23, 2012)

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9300 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## M_T_M (Aug 23, 2012)

freebordjunky said:


> Gesendet von meinem GT-I9300 mit Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Sooooooooooooo...using Beats by Dre makes you get a comb over?  I guess Donald needs a pair of those ASAP


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Aug 23, 2012)

m1l4droid said:


>

Click to collapse



A computer for girls?

Sent from your mom.


----------



## KeanuC (Aug 23, 2012)

The two things in life that I can't live without, Aeropostale and my baby Lora.

Sent from my R800x using xda premium


----------



## veeman (Aug 23, 2012)

KeanuC said:


> The two things in life that I can't live without, Aeropostale and my baby Lora.
> 
> Sent from my R800x using xda premium

Click to collapse


----------



## PlatinumPenguin (Aug 23, 2012)

Me looking like a BAWS


----------



## plegdroid (Aug 23, 2012)

m1l4droid said:


>

Click to collapse



you'd be able to cook Bacon and cook bacon at the same time. 

ⓐⓝⓓⓡⓞⓢⓘⓓⓔ  ⓘⓢ  ⓝⓞⓣ  ⓐ  ⓢⓘⓝ


----------



## WiredPirate (Aug 23, 2012)

Henry Winkler jumping over a shark...
:drumroll:
.
.
.
.
.
.







PlatinumPenguin said:


> Me looking like a BAWS

Click to collapse



Very nice, the lion kicks set it off.:good:


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Aug 23, 2012)

Sent from your mom.


----------



## 063_XOBX (Aug 23, 2012)

PlatinumPenguin said:


> Me looking like a BAWS

Click to collapse



Needs these. I just ordered my own.


----------



## WiredPirate (Aug 23, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Sent from your mom.

Click to collapse



Chuck Testa's family photo?


----------



## plegdroid (Aug 23, 2012)

ⓐⓝⓓⓡⓞⓢⓘⓓⓔ  ⓘⓢ  ⓝⓞⓣ  ⓐ  ⓢⓘⓝ


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Aug 23, 2012)

Sent from your mom.


----------



## ...Awesome... (Aug 23, 2012)

Sent from my Dark Jelly Belly using Tapatalk 2


----------



## LordManhattan (Aug 24, 2012)




----------



## 063_XOBX (Aug 24, 2012)

LordManhattan said:


>

Click to collapse



They should've made it Bender.


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Aug 24, 2012)

My pictures are failing today.

Sent from your mom.


----------



## Adizzzle (Aug 24, 2012)

Model: SGH-I717D
Version: 4.0.4
Kernel: 3.0.8-perf


----------



## 063_XOBX (Aug 24, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> My pictures are failing today.
> 
> Sent from your mom.

Click to collapse



This one should work for you.


----------



## roofrider (Aug 24, 2012)

A fire tornado.

Hooj pic.










Here's a smaller one


----------



## Adizzzle (Aug 24, 2012)

063_XOBX said:


> This one should work for you.

Click to collapse



Didn't work

Model: SGH-I717D
Version: 4.0.4
Kernel: 3.0.8-perf


----------



## 063_XOBX (Aug 24, 2012)

Adizzzle said:


> Didn't work
> 
> Model: SGH-I717D
> Version: 4.0.4
> Kernel: 3.0.8-perf

Click to collapse



Whoosh. That's the joke going over your head.


----------



## deathnotice01 (Aug 24, 2012)




----------



## Adizzzle (Aug 24, 2012)

063_XOBX said:


> Whoosh. That's the joke going over your head.

Click to collapse



Well I'm sure you got a good chuckle ت





Model: SGH-I717D
Version: 4.0.4
Kernel: 3.0.8-perf


----------



## TheBeardedMann (Aug 24, 2012)

David Stern, Lakers, Dumb and Dumber.


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Aug 24, 2012)

Sent from your mom.


----------



## 063_XOBX (Aug 24, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Sent from your mom.

Click to collapse



It works! Whatever you did fixed your problem.


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Aug 24, 2012)

063_XOBX said:


> It works! Whatever you did fixed your problem.

Click to collapse



Imgur.  I gave up doing it thru tapa.

Sent from your mom.


----------



## PlatinumPenguin (Aug 24, 2012)




----------



## 063_XOBX (Aug 24, 2012)

I believe this could be considered Art so hopefully it's not a problem. Just thought it was super cool.


----------



## SLB9884 (Aug 24, 2012)

Sent from my PC36100 using xda premium


----------



## Antagonist42 (Aug 24, 2012)

*Dinner Invites*

Who invited this one?


----------



## Dirk (Aug 24, 2012)




----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Aug 24, 2012)

DirkGently said:


>

Click to collapse



That first one is a repost from a month ago.....in fact, to prove its my living room...





Sent from your mom.


----------



## 063_XOBX (Aug 24, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> That first one is a repost from a month ago.....in fact, to prove its my living room...
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Seems legit.


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Aug 24, 2012)

063_XOBX said:


> Seems legit.

Click to collapse



Honestly....Keystone light is my thing. It's not just a running joke, it's what I drink.  And that was a repost.  

Sent from your mom.


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Aug 24, 2012)

Sorry for the long post of pics....  I just feel like posting them...

Posted a different pic of her in another thread...  The best cat ever







My niece and her cat






My shoulder after I ripped all the AC joints apart...  can anyone spot the penis with a hand around it?






My shoulder after being repaired






A buncha12% four locos...  I got in a fight that night






My MVR but doesn't show my 2010 DUI






*Mod edit:* Removed.


----------



## heinrichkaiser (Aug 24, 2012)

Why cant i post any image..?

Sent from my MK16a using xda app-developers app


----------



## bitpushr (Aug 24, 2012)

Just testing


----------



## tallyforeman (Aug 24, 2012)

BNaughty said:


> A buncha12% four locos...  I got in a fight that night

Click to collapse



Isn't that what the underage kids drink in the parking lot before they go into the club?


----------



## deathnotice01 (Aug 24, 2012)




----------



## LordManhattan (Aug 24, 2012)




----------



## KeanuC (Aug 24, 2012)

Sent from my R800x using xda premium


----------



## Adizzzle (Aug 24, 2012)

Model: SGH-I717D
Version: 4.0.4
Kernel: 3.0.8-perf


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Aug 24, 2012)

Adizzzle said:


> Model: SGH-I717D
> Version: 4.0.4
> Kernel: 3.0.8-perf

Click to collapse



That was posted two days ago.

Sent from your mom.


----------



## Adizzzle (Aug 24, 2012)

Oh damn, well how about this one?

Model: SGH-I717D
Version: 4.0.4
Kernel: 3.0.8-perf


----------



## WiredPirate (Aug 24, 2012)




----------



## veeman (Aug 24, 2012)

Who is ddrager??


----------



## Adizzzle (Aug 24, 2012)

I want this sign!

Model: SGH-I717D
Version: 4.0.4
Kernel: 3.0.8-perf


----------



## KidCarter93 (Aug 24, 2012)

veeman said:


> Who is ddrager??

Click to collapse



A tester account. There's another one but I can't remember the name off hand.

Sent from my Sony Xperia S using XDA Premium
"Knowledge is power" = Read, Read, Read!


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Aug 24, 2012)

Sent from your mom.


----------



## WiredPirate (Aug 24, 2012)




----------



## .xxx. (Aug 24, 2012)

Lol


----------



## tallyforeman (Aug 24, 2012)




----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Aug 24, 2012)

tallyforeman said:


> Isn't that what the underage kids drink in the parking lot before they go into the club?

Click to collapse



yea that's the stuff they pulled off the market until they reduced it from 12% to 6%....  i saw them in new orleans and they had already been pulled here so I had to get them....  I drank em all, and got pretty rowdy....  i musta said 'hey esse, don't u know i'm loco?"  4 or 5 times....   hangover was terrible too...


----------



## roofrider (Aug 24, 2012)




----------



## 063_XOBX (Aug 24, 2012)

tallyforeman said:


>

Click to collapse



Tell me about it. I haven't had a Hurrication in years.


----------



## drnecropolis (Aug 24, 2012)

roofrider said:


>

Click to collapse



One of the best movies ever..


----------



## orb3000 (Aug 24, 2012)




----------



## tallyforeman (Aug 24, 2012)

063_XOBX said:


> Tell me about it. I haven't had a Hurrication in years.

Click to collapse



Still early to tell but we may miss this one too. Still stocking up though!


----------



## iKoolkid (Aug 24, 2012)

I dare you.

Sent from my SGH-T959 using xda app-developers app


----------



## WiredPirate (Aug 24, 2012)




----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Aug 24, 2012)

Sent from your mom.


----------



## WiredPirate (Aug 24, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Sent from your mom.

Click to collapse


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Aug 24, 2012)

WiredPirate said:


>

Click to collapse



Made my day man.:thumbup:

Sent from your mom.


----------



## 063_XOBX (Aug 24, 2012)




----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Aug 24, 2012)

Sent from your mom.


----------



## vanessaem (Aug 24, 2012)

veeman said:


> Who is ddrager??

Click to collapse




Some noob they made a mod. 




WiredPirate said:


>

Click to collapse




I don't get it. Was the company saying you have to be an a$$ to parasail?


----------



## orb3000 (Aug 24, 2012)




----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Aug 24, 2012)

orb3000 said:


>

Click to collapse



That'd make a good avatar...


----------



## LordManhattan (Aug 24, 2012)




----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Aug 24, 2012)

Sent from your mom.


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Aug 24, 2012)

Is it tapatalk breaking all the pics?


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Aug 24, 2012)

BNaughty said:


> Is it tapatalk breaking all the pics?

Click to collapse



Yeah.  Since yesterday.

Imgur ftw

Sent from your mom.


----------



## 063_XOBX (Aug 24, 2012)

BNaughty said:


> Is it tapatalk breaking all the pics?

Click to collapse



They weren't working until I refreshed the page. Not sure if he did something to change them or it's just Chrome (since it just updated).

---------- Post added at 05:17 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:16 PM ----------




TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Yeah.  Since yesterday.
> 
> Imgur ftw
> 
> Sent from your mom.

Click to collapse



Glad I never use the app except for thanks.


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Aug 24, 2012)

063_XOBX said:


> They weren't working until I refreshed the page. Not sure if he did something to change them or it's just Chrome (since it just updated).
> 
> ---------- Post added at 05:17 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:16 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I've only ever used xda on my PC once.

Sent from your mom.


----------



## prototype7 (Aug 24, 2012)

You all fail at the internets. Tapatalk works for me. 

Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Aug 24, 2012)

prototype7 said:


> You all fail at the internets. Tapatalk works for me.
> 
> Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Well aren't you special.

Sent from your mom.


----------



## SpaceCaker (Aug 24, 2012)

Tapatalk works since 22:00 or something likehat

Had same problem -.-

Sent from my GT-S5830 using xda premium


----------



## Quinny899 (Aug 24, 2012)

CoolCatGetHome said:


> Tapatalk works since 22:00 or something likehat
> 
> Had same problem -.-
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5830 using xda premium

Click to collapse



I had issues with the main tabs when you open it, nothing loaded. Works again now, probably a minor glitch

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA Premium HD app


----------



## LordManhattan (Aug 24, 2012)

Sick ballpoint pen drawings by Samuel Silva. He has only used regular pens and nothing more. 












Wide image:


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Aug 24, 2012)

LordManhattan said:


> Sick ballpoint pen drawings by Samuel Silva. He has only used regular pens and nothing more.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Mother of pen.

Sent from your mom.


----------



## jugg1es (Aug 24, 2012)

LordManhattan said:


> Sick ballpoint pen drawings by Samuel Silva. He has only used regular pens and nothing more.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



that is simply amazing, I saw red head earlier today and thought it was a photo.

sent from the thing I stab with my finger when I get two minutes


----------



## LordManhattan (Aug 25, 2012)

Here's his DeviantArt page: http://vianaarts.deviantart.com/


----------



## prototype7 (Aug 25, 2012)

Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Aug 25, 2012)

Sent from your mom.


----------



## KeanuC (Aug 25, 2012)

Sent from my R800x using xda premium


----------



## redneck_666 (Aug 25, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Well aren't you special.
> 
> Sent from your mom.

Click to collapse







Approves.

Sent from my AOKP'd Note


----------



## ...Awesome... (Aug 25, 2012)

Sent from my Dark Jelly Belly using Tapatalk 2


----------



## 063_XOBX (Aug 25, 2012)

...Awesome... said:


> Sent from my Dark Jelly Belly using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



You really live up to your username.


----------



## roofrider (Aug 25, 2012)

Parkour cat.


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Aug 25, 2012)

Sunken ship. Florida Keys.






Sent from your mom.


----------



## heinrichkaiser (Aug 25, 2012)

My homescreen.. just felt like posting 

Sent from my MK16a using xda app-developers app


----------



## RomWiz (Aug 25, 2012)

Sent from my AOKP Phone


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Aug 25, 2012)

flsmidth said:


> View attachment 1281447
> 
> My homescreen.. just felt like posting
> 
> Sent from my MK16a using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse








Sent from your mom.


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Aug 25, 2012)

The Comcast Credo:


----------



## RomWiz (Aug 25, 2012)

Sent from my AOKP Phone


----------



## deathnotice01 (Aug 25, 2012)

BNaughty said:


> The Comcast Credo:

Click to collapse



you work for comcast?

---------- Post added at 05:26 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:07 PM ----------

on topic:


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Aug 25, 2012)

deathnotice01 said:


> you work for comcast?

Click to collapse



i did tech support at comcast for 2 yrs....  not anymore as of april.... my comcast customer guarantee was always 'i guarantee you'll still be a customer after this call'....


----------



## deathnotice01 (Aug 25, 2012)

BNaughty said:


> i did tech support at comcast for 2 yrs....  not anymore as of april.... my comcast customer guarantee was always 'i guarantee you'll still be a customer after this call'....

Click to collapse



we have a center here for comcast,
most of my colleagues from AT&T were former tech support of comcast,
they have some wierd customer slogans


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Aug 25, 2012)

deathnotice01 said:


> we have a center here for comcast,
> most of my colleagues from AT&T were former tech support of comcast,
> they have some wierd customer slogans

Click to collapse



Turnover rate at comcast is pretty ridiculous
Judging by your location, I'm guessing the center is self install kit support?  I always called them to provision IMS phone numbers
or if a customer made me really mad I'd xfer them over there....  wanted to make sure they go all around the world before they came back into our queue...  even if they offered me my job back, i wouldnt ever do it again....  having to cut my balls off for 40hrs a week for 2 yrs really wore me out...  i ended up going off on a mistranferred business customer even though i coulda easily fixed his issue...  had a little too much to drink on lunch that day, but i don't regret it at all....  they even play the call in training classes...  it was great....


----------



## KidCarter93 (Aug 25, 2012)

Sent from Stephen Hawking's rooted wheelchair


----------



## roofrider (Aug 25, 2012)




----------



## deathnotice01 (Aug 25, 2012)

BNaughty said:


> Turnover rate at comcast is pretty ridiculous
> Judging by your location, I'm guessing the center is self install kit support?  I always called them to provision IMS phone numbers
> or if a customer made me really mad I'd xfer them over there....  wanted to make sure they go all around the world before they came back into our queue...  even if they offered me my job back, i wouldnt ever do it again....  having to cut my balls off for 40hrs a week for 2 yrs really wore me out...  i ended up going off on a mistranferred business customer even though i coulda easily fixed his issue...  had a little too much to drink on lunch that day, but i don't regret it at all....  they even play the call in training classes...  it was great....

Click to collapse



yea it is self install kit support,
they have really ridiculous staffing hours and a worse salary to offer,
but hey they have a free wii and billiard room, which is kinda cool,

yup employee turnovers in comcast is as proportional as tracfone and straighttalk,
its all the management's fault,
they force stupid things upon the employees,
the center for comcast here is called ePerformax for tracfone and subsidiaries is Qualfon


----------



## LordManhattan (Aug 25, 2012)




----------



## Hayden18 (Aug 25, 2012)

This sums up Facebook quite well






Sent from my Xperia S using xda premium


----------



## KidCarter93 (Aug 25, 2012)

Sent from my Sony Xperia S using XDA Premium
"Knowledge is power" = Read, Read, Read!


----------



## LordManhattan (Aug 25, 2012)




----------



## 063_XOBX (Aug 25, 2012)

Curiousity's cameo on Futurama.





---------- Post added at 01:07 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:58 PM ----------


----------



## KidCarter93 (Aug 25, 2012)

Sent from my Sony Xperia S using XDA Premium
"Knowledge is power" = Read, Read, Read!


----------



## prototype7 (Aug 25, 2012)




----------



## deathnotice01 (Aug 25, 2012)




----------



## KidCarter93 (Aug 25, 2012)

Sent from my Sony Xperia S using XDA Premium
"Knowledge is power" = Read, Read, Read!


----------



## WiredPirate (Aug 25, 2012)




----------



## roofrider (Aug 25, 2012)

Just came across this.
Wonder how the good movie Warrior is.





Big one.


----------



## 063_XOBX (Aug 25, 2012)

roofrider said:


> Just came across this.
> Wonder how the good movie Warrior is.

Click to collapse



I've heard great things about it. I've never seen it though. Might just grab it from redbox next time I get some groceries.


----------



## plegdroid (Aug 25, 2012)

ⓐⓝⓓⓡⓞⓢⓘⓓⓔ  ⓘⓢ  ⓝⓞⓣ  ⓐ  ⓢⓘⓝ


----------



## bigsmitty64 (Aug 25, 2012)

063_XOBX said:


> I've heard great things about it. I've never seen it though. Might just grab it from redbox next time I get some groceries.

Click to collapse



I can those confirm those great things! Awesome movie! 

Sent from my Nexus 7 using xda app-developers app


----------



## prototype7 (Aug 25, 2012)

---------- Post added at 03:28 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:22 PM ----------







---------- Post added at 03:40 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:28 PM ----------


----------



## deathnotice01 (Aug 25, 2012)




----------



## domini99 (Aug 25, 2012)

prototype7 said:


> ---------- Post added at 03:28 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:22 PM ----------
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Yeeaaaah......
I dont know anymore.

Sent from my NEW sending thing...
just owned a Sony Ericsson.


----------



## KeanuC (Aug 25, 2012)

Sent from my R800x using xda premium


----------



## LordManhattan (Aug 25, 2012)




----------



## japjit100 (Aug 25, 2012)

Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda app-developers app


----------



## 063_XOBX (Aug 26, 2012)




----------



## Remcotjuuh (Aug 26, 2012)

Sent from my GT-S5830 using xda app-developers app


----------



## MissionImprobable (Aug 26, 2012)

Alright, I'm going to start a story with some gifs I came across for others to finish.

It was an eerie, moonlit night





Suddenly, a great and powerful wizard appeared





and conjured a monster to do his bidding


----------



## mulletcutter (Aug 26, 2012)

MissionImprobable said:


> Alright, I'm going to start a story with some gifs I came across for others to finish.
> 
> It was an eerie, moonlit night
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



that would be a rad LWP


----------



## veeman (Aug 26, 2012)

Just continuing the story from the previous page 

The evil panda monster was wreaking havoc throughout the city. The Citizens called upon their only hope...


----------



## deathnotice01 (Aug 26, 2012)

---------- Post added at 09:30 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:27 AM ----------


----------



## KeanuC (Aug 26, 2012)

Sent from my R800x using xda premium


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Aug 26, 2012)

Sent from your mom.


----------



## LordManhattan (Aug 26, 2012)

Huge pic coming through!


----------



## TexasAggie97 (Aug 26, 2012)

LordManhattan said:


> Huge pic coming through!

Click to collapse



Pretty good. I'll have to check some of the dates.


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Aug 26, 2012)




----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Aug 26, 2012)

BNaughty said:


>

Click to collapse



Is that on your new lappy?

Sent from your mom.


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Aug 26, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Is that on your new lappy?
> 
> Sent from your mom.

Click to collapse



yessir...  still messing around with it...  changed the OS a few times...  tried to port an MIUI that didn't flash, LOL...


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Aug 26, 2012)

BNaughty said:


> yessir...  still messing around with it...  changed the OS a few times...  tried to port an MIUI that didn't flash, LOL...

Click to collapse



Well heck, even though windows assessments don't mean a whole lot, that's a good score!

Sent from your mom.


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Aug 26, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Well heck, even though windows assessments don't mean a whole lot, that's a good score!
> 
> Sent from your mom.

Click to collapse



thank ya sir!!!  i chickened out and didnt put my better wifi card in....  i hate slow internet...


----------



## LordManhattan (Aug 26, 2012)

BNaughty said:


>

Click to collapse



That's actually a really good score. According to Microsoft the current score range is 1.0 to 7.9. You almost made it to the top


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Aug 26, 2012)

BNaughty said:


> thank ya sir!!!  i chickened out and didnt put my better wifi card in....  i hate slow internet...

Click to collapse



I know that feel bro.


But to stay on topic...







Sent from your mom.

---------- Post added at 08:11 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:09 PM ----------




LordManhattan said:


> That's actually a really good score. According to Microsoft the current score range is 1.0 to 7.9. You almost made it to the top

Click to collapse



7.8 on my desktop 

Sent from your mom.


----------



## WiredPirate (Aug 26, 2012)




----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Aug 26, 2012)

Dude, that first one.  Damn that is funny.

Sent from your mom.


----------



## corryrox (Aug 26, 2012)

R.I.P..English
Sent from my Quadcore Galaxy Y using xda premium


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Aug 26, 2012)




----------



## deathnotice01 (Aug 26, 2012)

---------- Post added at 11:59 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:56 AM ----------

so tempting....


----------



## firered365 (Aug 26, 2012)

WiredPirate said:


>

Click to collapse



That one looks like a Mormon pass-along card. I should know, cause I'm Mormon.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA Premium HD app


----------



## MissionImprobable (Aug 26, 2012)

veeman said:


> Just continuing the story from the previous page
> 
> The evil panda monster was wreaking havoc throughout the city. The Citizens called upon their only hope...

Click to collapse



Spidey saves the day, but across town, another beast emerges...




while at the same time a challenger to Spidey's dance skill calls him out





Whatever shall our hero do?


----------



## corryrox (Aug 26, 2012)

:laugh::laugh::laugh:

http://cdn.memegenerator.net/instances/400x/21102180.jpg


----------



## roofrider (Aug 26, 2012)

LordManhattan said:


> Huge pic coming through!

Click to collapse



WOW!
That just made my day!


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Aug 26, 2012)

Sent from your mom.


----------



## deathnotice01 (Aug 26, 2012)

apple is alien tech friendly

---------- Post added at 01:58 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:50 PM ----------


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Aug 26, 2012)

deathnotice01 said:


>

Click to collapse



Fixed it for ya.






Sent from your mom.


----------



## deathnotice01 (Aug 26, 2012)




----------



## 063_XOBX (Aug 26, 2012)




----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Aug 26, 2012)

Sent from your mom.


----------



## deathnotice01 (Aug 26, 2012)

*Mod edit:* Removed pic with swearing


----------



## Hayden18 (Aug 26, 2012)

Sent from my Xperia S using xda premium


----------



## ...Awesome... (Aug 26, 2012)

Sent from my Dark Jelly Belly using Tapatalk 2


----------



## fata|i3y (Aug 26, 2012)

Sent from Phonebooth


----------



## mrrick (Aug 26, 2012)

Tapatalk really sucks lately, yeah? 

*signed


----------



## KidCarter93 (Aug 26, 2012)

Velcro. What a rip off!


----------



## knuckle03 (Aug 26, 2012)

Meanwhile.....


----------



## Archer (Aug 26, 2012)

knuckle03 said:


> Meanwhile.....

Click to collapse



Wow 

Mr Miyagi's really let himself go.


----------



## KidCarter93 (Aug 26, 2012)

Archer said:


> Wow
> 
> Mr Miyagi's really let himself go.

Click to collapse



I LOL'D

Velcro. What a rip off!


----------



## knuckle03 (Aug 26, 2012)

Archer said:


> Wow
> 
> Mr Miyagi's really let himself go.

Click to collapse





Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda premium


----------



## KeanuC (Aug 26, 2012)

Sent from my R800x using xda premium


----------



## werked (Aug 26, 2012)

Sorry if it's a repost,  this is a big thread....but this made me LOL.


----------



## LordManhattan (Aug 26, 2012)




----------



## Clark Joseph Kent (Aug 26, 2012)

LordManhattan said:


>

Click to collapse



Huh "LordMan" thx for the night mares, even Joker will be crying cuz of this picture...:silly:


----------



## deathnotice01 (Aug 26, 2012)

---------- Post added at 11:47 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:46 PM ----------


----------



## LordManhattan (Aug 26, 2012)




----------



## deathnotice01 (Aug 26, 2012)

---------- Post added at 11:56 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:50 PM ----------







---------- Post added 27th August 2012 at 12:07 AM ---------- Previous post was 26th August 2012 at 11:56 PM ----------


----------



## LordManhattan (Aug 26, 2012)




----------



## jonas2295 (Aug 26, 2012)

anyone able to do that ?


----------



## MissionImprobable (Aug 26, 2012)

Gif-ted:


----------



## RomWiz (Aug 26, 2012)

m1l4droid said:


> WBRB, jumping off my tower.

Click to collapse



Haha


----------



## flashallthetime (Aug 26, 2012)

sent on my Evil Evo running the so called developers kernel


----------



## 063_XOBX (Aug 26, 2012)




----------



## KidCarter93 (Aug 26, 2012)

Velcro. What a rip off!


----------



## LordManhattan (Aug 26, 2012)




----------



## Clark Joseph Kent (Aug 26, 2012)

LordManhattan said:


>

Click to collapse



http://www.nasa.gov/centers/glenn/about/bios/neilabio.html


----------



## LordManhattan (Aug 26, 2012)




----------



## tallyforeman (Aug 26, 2012)

Its what's for dinner:


----------



## LordManhattan (Aug 27, 2012)

Edit: Damnit.. Gotta censor some **** first.

Edit2: Too much work. Nothing to see here.


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Aug 27, 2012)

right in my path...


----------



## tallyforeman (Aug 27, 2012)

BNaughty said:


> right in my path...

Click to collapse



Send it my way!!!!!!


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Aug 27, 2012)




----------



## 85gallon (Aug 27, 2012)

LordManhattan said:


>

Click to collapse



WTF?

Is the dude like..... "We'll just let the guys downstairs deal with him now!" ?


----------



## DD-Ripper (Aug 27, 2012)

Sent From My Pencil


----------



## LordManhattan (Aug 27, 2012)

85gallon said:


> WTF?
> 
> Is the dude like..... "We'll just let the guys downstairs deal with him now!" ?

Click to collapse



No questions please. Natural selection at work. Just sit back and relax.


Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium

---------- Post added at 04:02 AM ---------- Previous post was at 03:36 AM ----------

It took another one! All hail the killer floor!






Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium


----------



## orb3000 (Aug 27, 2012)




----------



## .xxx. (Aug 27, 2012)

Lol.. soo true


----------



## jr866gooner (Aug 27, 2012)

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Aug 27, 2012)




----------



## saul1991 (Aug 27, 2012)

I laughed at another members response lol

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jugg1es (Aug 27, 2012)

sent from the thing I stab with my finger when I get two minutes


----------



## Dirk (Aug 27, 2012)




----------



## deathnotice01 (Aug 27, 2012)




----------



## mrrick (Aug 27, 2012)

*signed


----------



## Hayden18 (Aug 27, 2012)

Sent from my Xperia S using xda premium


----------



## tallyforeman (Aug 27, 2012)




----------



## knuckle03 (Aug 27, 2012)

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## DD-Ripper (Aug 27, 2012)

How many of you still do it...???   






Sent From My Pencil


----------



## deathnotice01 (Aug 27, 2012)

---------- Post added at 10:36 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:35 PM ----------


----------



## freebordjunky (Aug 27, 2012)

I love our radio moderators here in germany






Gesendet von meinem GT-I9300 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## John McClane (Aug 27, 2012)




----------



## LordManhattan (Aug 27, 2012)

This seems.. normal?


----------



## Ozgurce (Aug 27, 2012)




----------



## John McClane (Aug 27, 2012)




----------



## M_T_M (Aug 27, 2012)

John McClane said:


>

Click to collapse



Raise you up to...


----------



## LordManhattan (Aug 27, 2012)




----------



## John McClane (Aug 27, 2012)

M_T_M said:


> Raise you up to...

Click to collapse




*Accepted. And Raised
*


----------



## M_T_M (Aug 27, 2012)

John McClane said:


> *Accepted. And Raised
> *

Click to collapse



Orrly?













aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaand.....even Teh King of Pop!!!1


----------



## LordManhattan (Aug 27, 2012)




----------



## WiredPirate (Aug 27, 2012)

LordManhattan said:


>

Click to collapse


----------



## heinrichkaiser (Aug 27, 2012)

freebordjunky said:


> I love our radio moderators here in germany
> 
> *image*
> 
> Gesendet von meinem GT-I9300 mit Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



I love 'em all..


Sent from the Underdog..


----------



## John McClane (Aug 27, 2012)

Haters Gonna Hate, Rampage! mwahahah


----------



## prototype7 (Aug 27, 2012)

M_T_M said:


> Raise you up to...

Click to collapse



Repost.


----------



## WiredPirate (Aug 27, 2012)




----------



## LordManhattan (Aug 27, 2012)




----------



## John McClane (Aug 27, 2012)

This new Internet Buzz Sensation Poodle Moth, deserves a caption.


----------



## WiredPirate (Aug 27, 2012)

John McClane said:


>

Click to collapse


----------



## LordManhattan (Aug 27, 2012)




----------



## KeanuC (Aug 27, 2012)

Sent from my R800x using xda premium


----------



## WiredPirate (Aug 27, 2012)




----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Aug 27, 2012)

Sent from your mom.


----------



## WiredPirate (Aug 27, 2012)




----------



## 063_XOBX (Aug 27, 2012)

John McClane said:


> This new Internet Buzz Sensation Poodle Moth, deserves a caption.

Click to collapse



Here's what  I came up with.


----------



## LordManhattan (Aug 27, 2012)

Just look at these three awesome people that's dominating this thread. My god we rock.

Edit: Funny seing that Dirk is still on 4th after being away from XDA for like 6 months


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Aug 27, 2012)

What do I win?

Sent from your mom.


----------



## M_T_M (Aug 27, 2012)

LordManhattan said:


> Just look at these three awesome people that's dominating this thread. My god we rock.
> 
> Edit: Funny seing that Dirk is still on 4th after being away from XDA for like 6 months

Click to collapse



Get a hobby...
/thatisall   :cyclops:


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Aug 27, 2012)

M_T_M said:


> Get a hobby...
> /thatisall   :cyclops:

Click to collapse



Hey, I surf.






Sent from your mom.


----------



## LordManhattan (Aug 27, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> What do I win?
> 
> Sent from your mom.

Click to collapse



Life.


----------



## veeman (Aug 27, 2012)

LordManhattan said:


> Just look at these three awesome people that's dominating this thread. My god we rock.
> 
> Edit: Funny seing that Dirk is still on 4th after being away from XDA for like 6 months

Click to collapse



How do you get that list?


----------



## LordManhattan (Aug 27, 2012)

That's a well kept secret only RC's and magic people get to know. Click the post count 

Edit: Not the counter in the thread, but in the "thread list".


----------



## KidCarter93 (Aug 27, 2012)

Well there goes the magic of the secret. Pfft!

Velcro. What a rip off!


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Aug 27, 2012)

LordManhattan said:


> That's a well kept secret only RC's and magic people get to know. Click the post count
> 
> Edit: Not the counter in the thread, but in the "thread list".

Click to collapse



dang i never clicked that this whole time...  seeing my name in the list i need to post less?  go back to s3 forums?  please no...  only for new downloads and stuff


----------



## LordManhattan (Aug 27, 2012)

BNaughty said:


> dang i never clicked that this whole time...  seeing my name in the list i need to post less?  go back to s3 forums?  please no...  only for new downloads and stuff

Click to collapse



You have 41 posts. Time to get more productive man! Post more kitties! MORE KITTIES


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Aug 27, 2012)

LordManhattan said:


> You have 41 posts. Time to get more productive man! Post more kitties! MORE KITTIES

Click to collapse



lol ok


----------



## LordManhattan (Aug 27, 2012)

---------- Post added at 10:05 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:04 PM ----------


----------



## KidCarter93 (Aug 27, 2012)

I'm 21st. I need to step it up a bit 








Velcro. What a rip off!


----------



## mrrick (Aug 28, 2012)

I'm edit:we're too awesome 






*signed


----------



## LordManhattan (Aug 28, 2012)

mrrick said:


> I'm edit:we're too awesome
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Sooo, how often do you clean your ashhole?


----------



## husam666 (Aug 28, 2012)




----------



## mrrick (Aug 28, 2012)

LordManhattan said:


> Sooo, how often do you clean your ashhole?

Click to collapse



Only as needed. 




*signed


----------



## 063_XOBX (Aug 28, 2012)




----------



## 85gallon (Aug 28, 2012)

Hadn't been on here much and I see where ddragger is a test mod, but when did vanessaem disappear as an OT mod?


----------



## veeman (Aug 28, 2012)

85gallon said:


> Hadn't been on here much and I see where ddragger is a test mod, but when did vanessaem disappear as an OT mod?

Click to collapse



She retired 

It was either yesterday or today.


----------



## Unsafe_Code (Aug 28, 2012)

I'm addicted to these.

-Sent from my evo lte-


----------



## 063_XOBX (Aug 28, 2012)

veeman said:


> She retired
> 
> It was either yesterday or today.

Click to collapse



Does that mean there's an opening?


----------



## LordManhattan (Aug 28, 2012)

veeman said:


> She retired
> 
> It was either yesterday or today.

Click to collapse



NO! She's still on XDA as a civilian right?


----------



## veeman (Aug 28, 2012)

063_XOBX said:


> Does that mean there's an opening?

Click to collapse




NO.jpg






LordManhattan said:


> NO! She's still on XDA as a civilian right?

Click to collapse



Drth Vdr pls. Do it right.

http://nooooooooooooooo.com/


----------



## LordManhattan (Aug 28, 2012)

veeman said:


> NO.jpg
> 
> 
> Drth Vdr pls. Do it right.
> ...

Click to collapse



Damn you and your fancy (awesome) link!


----------



## MissionImprobable (Aug 28, 2012)

Just wanted to post this awesome shot of a dad being a real father.


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Aug 28, 2012)

That's sweet and all, but this is more my style.





Sent from your mom.


----------



## knuckle03 (Aug 28, 2012)

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## 063_XOBX (Aug 28, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> That's sweet and all, but this is more my style.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Baby. The other white meat.


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Aug 28, 2012)

Sent from your mom.


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Aug 28, 2012)




----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Aug 28, 2012)

BNaughty said:


>

Click to collapse



L






O







L

Sent from your mom.


----------



## LordManhattan (Aug 28, 2012)

BNaughty said:


>

Click to collapse



Excellent! Mrburns.jpg

Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium


----------



## knuckle03 (Aug 28, 2012)

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Aug 28, 2012)




----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Aug 28, 2012)

BNaughty said:


>

Click to collapse








Sent from your mom.


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Aug 28, 2012)




----------



## ch1naski (Aug 28, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> What do I win?
> 
> Sent from your mom.

Click to collapse



A real job. 


d3rpalicious.


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Aug 28, 2012)

ch1naski said:


> A real job.
> 
> 
> d3rpalicious.

Click to collapse



Screw u, my job is cool, it's chill.

Nah, it's cold and miserable.

Sent from your mom.


----------



## KidCarter93 (Aug 28, 2012)

Sent from my Sony Xperia S using XDA Premium
"Knowledge is power" = Read, Read, Read!


----------



## 063_XOBX (Aug 28, 2012)

This happens all too often.


----------



## knuckle03 (Aug 28, 2012)

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## roofrider (Aug 28, 2012)

veeman said:


> She retired
> 
> It was either yesterday or today.

Click to collapse



She left without a word 
Gonna miss Archer's stunt double.

@Archer,

Y U LET HER GO?


----------



## gp545 (Aug 28, 2012)

*Typeface designed for Doctors*


----------



## RomWiz (Aug 28, 2012)

Sent from my Phone with ultrasound


----------



## roofrider (Aug 28, 2012)

Repost?


----------



## deathnotice01 (Aug 28, 2012)




----------



## Dirk (Aug 28, 2012)




----------



## roofrider (Aug 28, 2012)




----------



## deathnotice01 (Aug 28, 2012)

---------- Post added at 04:40 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:38 PM ----------


----------



## roofrider (Aug 28, 2012)

m1l4droid said:


> In Fallout universe?

Click to collapse



Guess so.
This one's 5 inches long.
I wouldn't go anywhere near it.
But they fly!





---------- Post added at 02:51 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:48 PM ----------

Time to post cats.


----------



## Archer (Aug 28, 2012)

roofrider said:


>

Click to collapse








And in answer to the questions, Vanessa is now a retired mod, which means she still has some privileges (so don't mess with her), and she'll be on from time-to-time.  It's sad to see her go, and she will be replaced very soon by....



        Not telling you


----------



## roofrider (Aug 28, 2012)

Archer said:


> .... and she will be replaced very soon by....
> 
> 
> 
> Not telling you

Click to collapse



Here's a kitty for u...NAME NAO!!






This guy is super cool!!


----------



## Archer (Aug 28, 2012)

roofrider said:


> Here's a kitty for u...NAME NAO!!

Click to collapse


----------



## roofrider (Aug 28, 2012)

Archer said:


>

Click to collapse








Back to cats then!!






:good::good:
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	













---------- Post added at 03:59 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:34 PM ----------

Moar..


----------



## tallyforeman (Aug 28, 2012)




----------



## Dblfstr (Aug 28, 2012)




----------



## deathnotice01 (Aug 28, 2012)

tallyforeman said:


>

Click to collapse



i can think of at least 100 useful things to do with this


----------



## Archer (Aug 28, 2012)

Dblfstr said:


>

Click to collapse



I actively hate that kid.  I hope he's crying at the end of that clip and that he always feared that cat afterwards.

I'd show him this every night before bed...


----------



## husam666 (Aug 28, 2012)

veeman said:


> She retired
> 
> It was either yesterday or today.

Click to collapse



I guess OT is too much work for mods


----------



## Archer (Aug 28, 2012)

husam666 said:


> I guess OT is too much work for mods

Click to collapse



I heard a rumour that she has "a life off of the internet", whatever one of those is.  Sounds like codswallop to me.


----------



## RinZo (Aug 28, 2012)

Archer said:


> I heard a rumour that she has "a life off of the internet", whatever one of those is.  Sounds like codswallop to me.

Click to collapse



I heard about this real life once.  Also heard about a thing called the sun? whatever that is..


----------



## deathnotice01 (Aug 28, 2012)

RinZo said:


> I heard about this real life once.  Also heard about a thing called the sun? whatever that is..

Click to collapse


----------



## xaccers (Aug 28, 2012)

RinZo said:


> I heard about this real life once.  Also heard about a thing called the sun? whatever that is..

Click to collapse



It's a comic book isn't it?


----------



## xaccers (Aug 28, 2012)

m1l4droid said:


> Hmm boobs.

Click to collapse



Well, yes, it has boobs, normally on page3


----------



## heinrichkaiser (Aug 28, 2012)

xaccers said:


> It's a comic book isn't it?

Click to collapse



Comic..? Means the thing on paper..? You read something other than that on the internet


----------



## xaccers (Aug 28, 2012)

heinrichkaiser said:


> Comic..? Means the thing on paper..? You read something other than that on the internet

Click to collapse



No one really _reads_ the sun, most people who buy it just look at the pictures and the headlines


----------



## tallyforeman (Aug 28, 2012)

Archer said:


> I actively hate that kid.  I hope he's crying at the end of that clip and that he always feared that cat afterwards.
> 
> I'd show him this every night before bed...

Click to collapse



This could quickly escalate into a bashing thread


----------



## RinZo (Aug 28, 2012)

Found a pic of tallyforeman


----------



## ...Awesome... (Aug 28, 2012)

Sent from my Dark Jelly Belly using Tapatalk 2


----------



## LordManhattan (Aug 28, 2012)




----------



## tallyforeman (Aug 28, 2012)

RinZo said:


> Found a pic of tallyforeman

Click to collapse



Look at my 'lil baby abs!!


----------



## veeman (Aug 28, 2012)

m1l4droid said:


> This is why Bing sucks balls.

Click to collapse



And what are you torrenting now? Lol.


----------



## John McClane (Aug 28, 2012)




----------



## tallyforeman (Aug 28, 2012)




----------



## mrrick (Aug 28, 2012)

*signed


----------



## John McClane (Aug 28, 2012)

Dog WIN


----------



## KeanuC (Aug 28, 2012)

Sleep Fail

Sent from my R800x using xda premium


----------



## John McClane (Aug 28, 2012)




----------



## WiredPirate (Aug 28, 2012)




----------



## John McClane (Aug 28, 2012)

Like a Boss!


----------



## WiredPirate (Aug 28, 2012)

and one for Mr. Clown..


----------



## John McClane (Aug 28, 2012)




----------



## xaccers (Aug 28, 2012)

KeanuC said:


> Sleep Fail
> 
> Sent from my R800x using xda premium

Click to collapse



That looks like my sister actually.


----------



## Archer (Aug 28, 2012)

Amazon have gone all ultra-modern.  It's actually post-modern it's that advanced!  They've got this strange animation on their website that has left me at a loss for words!






Homer Simpson would be proud!


----------



## veeman (Aug 28, 2012)

Archer said:


> Amazon have gone all ultra-modern.  It's actually post-modern it's that advanced!  They've got this strange animation on their website that has left me at a loss for words!
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I don't see anything. Is it on the homepage?


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 28, 2012)

veeman said:


> I don't see anything. Is it on the homepage?

Click to collapse



Check url, Hosted by amazon, well images-amazon.com

But It also looks like someones profile picture from the url:laugh:


----------



## Archer (Aug 28, 2012)

veeman said:


> I don't see anything. Is it on the homepage?

Click to collapse



Are you using an app or a browser?


----------



## John McClane (Aug 28, 2012)




----------



## mulletcutter (Aug 28, 2012)

tallyforeman said:


>

Click to collapse



Came off this


----------



## John McClane (Aug 28, 2012)




----------



## tallyforeman (Aug 28, 2012)

Bonfire from the othernight:


----------



## John McClane (Aug 28, 2012)




----------



## NotATreoFan (Aug 28, 2012)

John McClane said:


>

Click to collapse



Bastage.


----------



## John McClane (Aug 28, 2012)

NotATreoFan said:


> Bastage.

Click to collapse




HAHA! :silly:


----------



## tallyforeman (Aug 28, 2012)




----------



## John McClane (Aug 28, 2012)

Not sure if repost, but :silly:


----------



## xaccers (Aug 28, 2012)

John McClane said:


>

Click to collapse


----------



## tallyforeman (Aug 28, 2012)




----------



## M_T_M (Aug 28, 2012)




----------



## Archer (Aug 28, 2012)

M_T_M said:


>

Click to collapse



This isn't the self-pics thread 

Sent from my GT-P7510 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## John McClane (Aug 28, 2012)




----------



## xaccers (Aug 28, 2012)

John McClane said:


>

Click to collapse



Yes, if you're not those people, then you shouldn't quit school!


----------



## M_T_M (Aug 28, 2012)




----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 28, 2012)

M_T_M said:


> Image

Click to collapse



Wrong thread, that belongs here 

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=531488

:silly:


----------



## husam666 (Aug 28, 2012)

This is sad, so sad


----------



## Archer (Aug 28, 2012)

Well if M_T_M can post self pics here then so can I! 






Sent from my GT-P7510 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## John McClane (Aug 28, 2012)




----------



## veeman (Aug 28, 2012)

Archer said:


> Are you using an app or a browser?

Click to collapse



I'm using the phone browser.


----------



## M_T_M (Aug 28, 2012)

Archer said:


> Well if M_T_M can post self pics here then so can I!
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse


----------



## husam666 (Aug 28, 2012)




----------



## WiredPirate (Aug 28, 2012)

Just got my LE TWD S2 BD in.


----------



## Dblfstr (Aug 28, 2012)




----------



## John McClane (Aug 28, 2012)

Uh Oh!
Spiders. You've done it again!


----------



## Dblfstr (Aug 28, 2012)

---------- Post added at 03:24 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:24 PM ----------




John McClane said:


> Uh Oh!
> Spiders. You've done it again!

Click to collapse



That wired wasp thing was carrying that spider around by the head.


----------



## xaccers (Aug 28, 2012)

husam666 said:


> This is sad, so sad

Click to collapse



It is also not real 

This is the final one


----------



## NotATreoFan (Aug 28, 2012)

John McClane said:


>

Click to collapse



Douchebags wear turtlenecks?


----------



## xaccers (Aug 28, 2012)

NotATreoFan said:


> Douchebags wear turtlenecks?

Click to collapse



Oooo good point well presented!


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Aug 28, 2012)




----------



## 85gallon (Aug 28, 2012)

RinZo said:


> Also heard about a thing called the sun? whatever that is..

Click to collapse



I pulled up to a stop light the other day and I saw a dude with his arm hanging out of the window.  It was an old white Chevy S-10 Blazer.   I could barely tell that it was his arm hanging over the paint it was so white.  The only thing that made it stand out was the shadow it cast against the Blazer.  I thought to myself "Jeez, when is the last time this guy saw any sun?"

Then I pulled up further and he was wearing a Return of the Jedi t-shirt.  LOL


----------



## yackovsky (Aug 28, 2012)

NotATreoFan said:


> Douchebags wear turtlenecks?

Click to collapse



Lol, this made my day :d


----------



## orb3000 (Aug 28, 2012)




----------



## xaccers (Aug 28, 2012)

85gallon said:


> I pulled up to a stop light the other day and I saw a dude with his arm hanging out of the window.  It was an old white Chevy S-10 Blazer.   I could barely tell that it was his arm hanging over the paint it was so white.  The only thing that made it stand out was the shadow it cast against the Blazer.  I thought to myself "Jeez, when is the last time this guy saw any sun?"
> 
> Then I pulled up further and he was wearing a Return of the Jedi t-shirt.  LOL

Click to collapse



we had a 70's K5 (I think) back in '81 out in Saudi, white and yellow and called Daisy 
It was in it that I learnt the importance of wearing seatbelts as I was 4 and couldn't see out the windows without kneeling on the back seats. I was sure I could hold on and would be OK so didn't need the lap belt. Dad said fine, then pulled forward about a foot and hit the brakes.
I slammed into the back of his seat, landed in the foot well and within a second was back in my seat with the belt firmly on 
Now I can't stand to be in a car without a belt.


----------



## orb3000 (Aug 28, 2012)




----------



## xaccers (Aug 28, 2012)




----------



## LordManhattan (Aug 28, 2012)

xaccers said:


>

Click to collapse


----------



## mrrick (Aug 28, 2012)

*signed


----------



## mrrick (Aug 29, 2012)

*signed


----------



## LordManhattan (Aug 29, 2012)




----------



## mrrick (Aug 29, 2012)

*signed


----------



## ak700 (Aug 29, 2012)

Happened to me while I was searching a video on youtube! 

Google seriously!


----------



## 85gallon (Aug 29, 2012)

mrrick said:


> *signed

Click to collapse



Why do people blank out names when they post shtuff from facebook and twitter?  They knowingly posted it with their name.


----------



## NotATreoFan (Aug 29, 2012)

85gallon said:


> Why do people blank out names when they post shtuff from facebook and twitter?  They knowingly posted it with their name.

Click to collapse



Names must be changed to protect the stupid.

----------
Sent via Forum Runner from my LTE powered phone on Big Red's awesomesauce network!


----------



## Clark Joseph Kent (Aug 29, 2012)

NotATreoFan said:


> Names must be changed to protect the stupid.
> 
> ----------
> Sent via Forum Runner from my LTE powered phone on Big Red's awesomesauce network!

Click to collapse



++100 nice lmao

Sent from my GNote using Forum Runner, on Black ★.


----------



## LordManhattan (Aug 29, 2012)

That's not fair. They are posting on a public site, so i should be allowed to ruin their lives.


----------



## NotATreoFan (Aug 29, 2012)

LordManhattan said:


> That's not fair. They are posting on a public site, so i should be allowed to ruin their lives.

Click to collapse



Believe me, they already ruined their own lives.

----------
Sent via Forum Runner from my LTE powered phone on Big Red's awesomesauce network!


----------



## 85gallon (Aug 29, 2012)

NotATreoFan said:


> Names must be changed to protect the stupid.
> 
> ----------
> Sent via Forum Runner from my LTE powered phone on Big Red's awesomesauce network!

Click to collapse



But we can't mail bomb them for their stupidity  if we don't know who they are!!!!!


----------



## NotATreoFan (Aug 29, 2012)

85gallon said:


> But we can't mail bomb them for their stupidity  if we don't know who they are!!!!!

Click to collapse



Why would you want to waste $10 on postage just to speed up the Darwinism train already barreling towards them?

----------
Sent via Forum Runner from my LTE powered phone on Big Red's awesomesauce network!


----------



## 85gallon (Aug 29, 2012)

NotATreoFan said:


> Why would you want to waste $10 on postage just to speed up the Darwinism train already barreling towards them?
> 
> ----------
> Sent via Forum Runner from my LTE powered phone on Big Red's awesomesauce network!

Click to collapse



Let me clarify....  *E*mail bomb them.   Sign them up for gay porno sites.  Beastiality sites, etc....  LOL

But with some of the things I have seen posted, $10 in snail mail postage would be worth it once in a while!!.  LOL..  They are wasting our precious oxygen you know!


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Aug 29, 2012)

Sent from your mom.


----------



## roofrider (Aug 29, 2012)




----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Aug 29, 2012)

I don't have to mark out my own name and pic...


----------



## WiredPirate (Aug 29, 2012)




----------



## thedark1337 (Aug 29, 2012)




----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Aug 29, 2012)

Sent from your mom.


----------



## knuckle03 (Aug 29, 2012)

I know this is not a image but cant help but post it. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WO2YFanC9yk&feature=youtube_gdata_player

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Aug 29, 2012)

knuckle03 said:


> I know this is not a image but cant help but post it. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WO2YFanC9yk&feature=youtube_gdata_player
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



You tube thread broski.

Sent from your mom.


----------



## saul1991 (Aug 29, 2012)

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk 2


----------



## knuckle03 (Aug 29, 2012)

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## roofrider (Aug 29, 2012)




----------



## roofrider (Aug 29, 2012)




----------



## tallyforeman (Aug 29, 2012)

knuckle03 said:


> I know this is not a image but cant help but post it. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WO2YFanC9yk&feature=youtube_gdata_player
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse




Mods are on it today!!!! Good job


----------



## visavon (Aug 29, 2012)




----------



## Dirk (Aug 29, 2012)




----------



## Archer (Aug 29, 2012)




----------



## DD-Ripper (Aug 29, 2012)

Sent From My Pencil


----------



## Archer (Aug 29, 2012)

m1l4droid said:


> I choose the third choice.

Click to collapse



C?


----------



## malybru (Aug 29, 2012)

m1l4droid said:


> The third choice, see:
> 
> 1.                   2.
> 3.                   4.
> ...

Click to collapse



I "C" what you did there.


----------



## John McClane (Aug 29, 2012)




----------



## Aust S5 (Aug 29, 2012)

Click me for Noobs


----------



## John McClane (Aug 29, 2012)




----------



## LordManhattan (Aug 29, 2012)




----------



## John McClane (Aug 29, 2012)




----------



## LordManhattan (Aug 29, 2012)




----------



## John McClane (Aug 29, 2012)




----------



## LordManhattan (Aug 29, 2012)




----------



## John McClane (Aug 29, 2012)




----------



## orb3000 (Aug 29, 2012)




----------



## John McClane (Aug 29, 2012)




----------



## BeerChameleon (Aug 29, 2012)

John McClane said:


>

Click to collapse




Man I don't know 2 of those


----------



## KidCarter93 (Aug 29, 2012)

davidrules7778 said:


> Man I don't know 2 of those

Click to collapse



The only one I don't know is Lucky Luke.

Velcro. What a rip off!


----------



## John McClane (Aug 29, 2012)

Me too: 
1.Asterix, Obelix & Idefix
2.Lucky luke and the daltons


----------



## 85gallon (Aug 29, 2012)

LOL'd on this one.

Sorry if a repost.


----------



## John McClane (Aug 29, 2012)




----------



## Archer (Aug 29, 2012)

I've never heard of Lucky Luke and The Daltons either, but I grew up reading Asterix & Obelix.  I loved their comic books when I was a kid 






(And also Dogmatix.)


----------



## KidCarter93 (Aug 29, 2012)

Archer said:


> I've never heard of Lucky Luke and The Daltons either, but I grew up reading Asterix & Obelix.  I loved their comic books when I was a kid

Click to collapse



We've heard of more cause we're Brits. Being British FTW!

Velcro. What a rip off!


----------



## orb3000 (Aug 29, 2012)




----------



## Dblfstr (Aug 29, 2012)

<< dangit


----------



## tallyforeman (Aug 29, 2012)

Did a little fixin' in the office parking lot. Say it with duck tape:


----------



## John McClane (Aug 29, 2012)




----------



## Dblfstr (Aug 29, 2012)

---------- Post added at 02:51 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:51 PM ----------


----------



## John McClane (Aug 29, 2012)

Fixed:


----------



## prototype7 (Aug 29, 2012)

Dblfstr said:


>

Click to collapse



That comma, is annoying the hell out of me.

Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## John McClane (Aug 29, 2012)

Made Somewhere.


----------



## Dblfstr (Aug 29, 2012)

prototype7 said:


> That comma, is annoying the hell out of me.
> 
> Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



I just wish he could hold the limes!


----------



## John McClane (Aug 29, 2012)

Pencil Art WIN


----------



## LordManhattan (Aug 29, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> The only one I don't know is Lucky Luke.
> 
> Velcro. What a rip off!

Click to collapse





Archer said:


> I've never heard of Lucky Luke and The Daltons either, but I grew up reading Asterix & Obelix.  I loved their comic books when I was a kid
> 
> (And also Dogmatix.)

Click to collapse



Really? That's weird! I grew up reading Lucky Luke comics and eating Happy Meals with LL toys


----------



## dexter93 (Aug 29, 2012)

LordManhattan said:


> Really? That's weird! I grew up reading Lucky Luke comics and eating Happy Meals with LL toys

Click to collapse



Same here. I grew up with Asterix and Lucky Luke


----------



## prototype7 (Aug 29, 2012)

Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 29, 2012)

m1l4droid said:


> I find it really weird that you all Brits don't know lucky Luke. It was the best cartoon ever. I loved that dog, which his name I can't spell in English.

Click to collapse



Never even heard of it  should I find somewhere to watch it? 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda app-developers app


----------



## LordManhattan (Aug 29, 2012)

MacaronyMax said:


> Never even heard of it  should I find somewhere to watch it?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



You too? What's with you guys? Are you living on an island? 

Oh wait..


----------



## dexter93 (Aug 29, 2012)

MacaronyMax said:


> Never even heard of it  should I find somewhere to watch it?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



try a local comic store.
yes, I said comic, not "cartoon"

its printed on a book 

series of them


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 29, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> try a local comic store.
> yes, I said comic, not "cartoon"
> 
> its printed on a book
> ...

Click to collapse



Ah .. Milad said cartoon 

I'm pretty sure there are none near by though,  I'll look on the interwebs later 

Also... lmao LM and Prototype xD :laugh:

Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda app-developers app


----------



## dexter93 (Aug 29, 2012)

m1l4droid said:


> I watched it on TV, it was a cartoon! Yes, I know it has comic books.
> Also, how have you thanked your self?
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I'm the Don 

yes, it was a cartoon too, but that was no match to the comic strips


----------



## LordManhattan (Aug 29, 2012)




----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 29, 2012)

m1l4droid said:


> I watched it on TV, it was a cartoon! Yes, I know it has comic books.
> Also, how have you thanked your self?
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse








What sourcery is this 
Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda app-developers app


----------



## LordManhattan (Aug 29, 2012)

What?


----------



## prototype7 (Aug 29, 2012)

Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2

---------- Post added at 05:29 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:20 PM ----------







Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## xaccers (Aug 29, 2012)

m1l4droid said:


> I find it really weird that you all Brits don't know lucky Luke.

Click to collapse



We don't go in for much of that foreign muck 

My wife remembers seeing toys for it in Spain.

I however can't be certain if I've seen it.
Now, if I could just remember the anime series I used to watch in Saudi back in the early 80s, possibly in French or Japanese, with a thin kid and a fat kid travelling together. I remember the fat kid catching a frog in a stream and eating it, and the two of them finding old rusty tanks in a desert with skeletons inside.


----------



## MacaronyMax (Aug 29, 2012)

LordManhattan said:


> What?

Click to collapse



In milads screen shot me.and dex had thanked dex, but I didn't thank him and on mine neither did he 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda app-developers app


----------



## dexter93 (Aug 29, 2012)

MacaronyMax said:


> In milads screen shot me.and dex had thanked dex, but I didn't thank him and on mine neither did he
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



shhhht


----------



## xaccers (Aug 29, 2012)

m1l4droid said:


> French and Japanese are two very different languages. Anyway, what you're saying, seems like a post apocalyptic works, possible after a war. This can be your lead.

Click to collapse



I speak neither language (it's an English trait) and 30 years ago I was using the tiny bit of my brain that is capable of learning a language other than English to learn a bit of Arabic (back then I could count to 10, now it's only 5, but my Sabah il kheer pronunciation has improved) so I didn't pay that much attention to it, but would be interested in finding an English version.


----------



## prototype7 (Aug 29, 2012)

Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## LordManhattan (Aug 29, 2012)

xaccers said:


> I speak neither language (it's an English trait) and 30 years ago I was using the tiny bit of my brain that is capable of learning a language other than English to learn a bit of Arabic (back then I could count to 10, now it's only 5, but my Sabah il kheer pronunciation has improved) so I didn't pay that much attention to it, but would be interested in finding an English version.

Click to collapse



Get to work

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_animated_television_series_of_the_1980s


----------



## prototype7 (Aug 29, 2012)

Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## dexter93 (Aug 29, 2012)

LordManhattan said:


> Get to work
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_animated_television_series_of_the_1980s

Click to collapse



good luck with that


----------



## xaccers (Aug 29, 2012)

LordManhattan said:


> Get to work
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_animated_television_series_of_the_1980s

Click to collapse


----------



## dexter93 (Aug 29, 2012)

prototype7 said:


> Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



xD thats hilarious


----------



## mrrick (Aug 30, 2012)

MacaronyMax said:


> In milads screen shot me.and dex had thanked dex, but I didn't thank him and on mine neither did he
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Tapatalk seems to have lost its mind as of late.. 






*signed


----------



## gmaster1 (Aug 30, 2012)

I had 3 photos to share on my phone BUT...tapatalks being a dweeve and i cant be bothered to upload from my computer...what is it with rapatalk lately. I cant be the only one...surely

That's right, I'm a potato. Problem


----------



## prototype7 (Aug 30, 2012)

gmaster1 said:


> I had 3 photos to share on my phone BUT...tapatalks being a dweeve and i cant be bothered to upload from my computer...what is it with rapatalk lately. I cant be the only one...surely
> 
> That's right, I'm a potato. Problem

Click to collapse



Mine has worked fine, everyone else can't do it. Use imgur.

Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## KidCarter93 (Aug 30, 2012)

gmaster1 said:


> I had 3 photos to share on my phone BUT...tapatalks being a dweeve and i cant be bothered to upload from my computer...what is it with rapatalk lately. I cant be the only one...surely
> 
> That's right, I'm a potato. Problem

Click to collapse



Use Imgur dude 

***** got told!


----------



## LordManhattan (Aug 30, 2012)

Tattoo


----------



## Clark Joseph Kent (Aug 30, 2012)

LordManhattan said:


> Tattoo

Click to collapse



Nice...very nice sir.

Sent from A Closet @ Arkham Asylum on my GNote using Forum Runner, Black ★.


----------



## prototype7 (Aug 30, 2012)

m1l4droid said:


> That image makes my leg hurt.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus S on CM10

Click to collapse



Agreed.

Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## veeman (Aug 30, 2012)




----------



## trell959 (Aug 30, 2012)

LordManhattan said:


> Tattoo

Click to collapse



Reminds me of scarification. 

Sent from my SGH-I777


----------



## prototype7 (Aug 30, 2012)

Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## veeman (Aug 30, 2012)

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Aug 30, 2012)

veeman said:


> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Why u no use dark theme?

That off-white is hideous.

Have a thanks.  You're welcome.

Sent from your mom.


----------



## KidCarter93 (Aug 30, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Why u no use dark theme?
> 
> That off-white is hideous.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I done exactly the same with husam. He didn't appreciate it 

***** got told!


----------



## mrrick (Aug 30, 2012)

*signed


----------



## mrrick (Aug 30, 2012)

Just me whooping up on my gran gran.  no mercy. even if she is a deacon! BRING IT GRANDMA!!! 


*signed


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Aug 30, 2012)

Sent from your mom.


----------



## Clark Joseph Kent (Aug 30, 2012)

veeman said:


> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse





TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Why u no use dark theme?
> That off-white is hideous.
> Have a thanks.  You're welcome.
> Sent from your mom.

Click to collapse



Yes dark theme always....lol

View attachment 1291406

Sent from A Closet @ Arkham Asylum on my GNote using Forum Runner, Black ★.


----------



## veeman (Aug 30, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Why u no use dark theme?
> 
> That off-white is hideous.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Because I like blinding myself when I check xda in the dark


----------



## 85gallon (Aug 30, 2012)

mrrick said:


> *signed

Click to collapse



Samurai Chef??????


----------



## roofrider (Aug 30, 2012)

Archer said:


> I've never heard of Lucky Luke and The Daltons either, but I grew up reading Asterix & Obelix.  I loved their comic books when I was a kid
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I miss them


----------



## RinZo (Aug 30, 2012)




----------



## veeman (Aug 30, 2012)

roofrider said:


> I miss them

Click to collapse



I like the bard.


----------



## trell959 (Aug 30, 2012)

Fail.


----------



## roofrider (Aug 30, 2012)

veeman said:


> I like the bard.

Click to collapse



I like everything about that comic.

Also there was this one other comic which had 2 mischievous boys (twins? maybe) as protagonists, it's probably American.. cant remember the name. 

---------- Post added at 10:35 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:17 AM ----------


----------



## MissionImprobable (Aug 30, 2012)

Just some photos/art:










































Yes, I hate your RAM


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Aug 30, 2012)

These never get old.






Sent from your mom.


----------



## roofrider (Aug 30, 2012)

---------- Post added at 11:42 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:38 AM ----------


----------



## LordManhattan (Aug 30, 2012)

Make some room for the prez


----------



## Dirk (Aug 30, 2012)




----------



## PeartFan40 (Aug 30, 2012)

Had to post this one guy's, it's too funny to not share.



~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

"If you choose not to decide, you still have made a choice"

Sent from my HTC One X, using XDA Premium.


----------



## roofrider (Aug 30, 2012)




----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Aug 30, 2012)

PeartFan40 said:


> Had to post this one guy's, it's too funny to not share.
> 
> View attachment 1291775
> 
> ...

Click to collapse








Sent from your mom.


----------



## PeartFan40 (Aug 30, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Sent from your mom.

Click to collapse





~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

"If you choose not to decide, you still have made a choice"

Sent from my HTC One X, using XDA Premium.


----------



## roofrider (Aug 30, 2012)

Wtf!


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Aug 30, 2012)

PeartFan40 said:


> View attachment 1291788
> 
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Guilty as sin.





Sent from your mom.


----------



## roofrider (Aug 30, 2012)




----------



## Archer (Aug 30, 2012)

All that cartoon talk and no-one mentions this???


----------



## roofrider (Aug 30, 2012)

..I know only Captain Planet. :silly:


----------



## LordManhattan (Aug 30, 2012)

http://news.yahoo.com/blogs/sideshow/missing-woman-unknowingly-joins-search-herself-165249353.html

---------- Post added at 09:17 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:12 AM ----------




m1l4droid said:


> i've never heard of that

Click to collapse



Same here. Never heard of it. The brits knows what "Battle Of The Planets" is, the rest of the world do not. They've never heard of "Lucky Luke", the rest of the world have.


----------



## Archer (Aug 30, 2012)

LordManhattan said:


> Same here. Never heard of it. The brits knows what "Battle Of The Planets" is, the rest of the world do not. They've never heard of "Lucky Luke", the rest of the world have.

Click to collapse



Well, in fairness it _may_ be a bit before most of your time.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Battle_of_the_Planets


----------



## LordManhattan (Aug 30, 2012)

Archer said:


> Well, in fairness it _may_ be a bit before most of your time.
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Battle_of_the_Planets

Click to collapse



1978. Yup, i wasn't born yet so that pretty much explains it (i'm born in 86'). Btw, do brits know what "Coca Cola" is?


----------



## KidCarter93 (Aug 30, 2012)

LordManhattan said:


> 1978. Yup, i wasn't born yet so that pretty much explains it (i'm born in 86'). Btw, do brits know what "Coca Cola" is?

Click to collapse



I believe Coca-Cola is that type of drink which a lot of people mix with vodka, just so it's not as strong.

Sent from my Sony Xperia S using XDA Premium
"Knowledge is power" = Read, Read, Read!


----------



## LordManhattan (Aug 30, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> I believe Coca-Cola is that type of drink which a lot of people mix with vodka, just so it's not as strong.
> 
> Sent from my Sony Xperia S using XDA Premium
> "Knowledge is power" = Read, Read, Read!

Click to collapse



Vodka and Coke has to be the most disgusting thing in the universe. Vodka and Fanta is OK, Sprite works very well with vodka and funny enough, ice coffee and vodka = Muy bueno.


----------



## KidCarter93 (Aug 30, 2012)

I've never tried ice coffee with it 
It just prefer to drink vodka straight to be honest. It's more effective.

Sent from my Sony Xperia S using XDA Premium
"Knowledge is power" = Read, Read, Read!


----------



## Archer (Aug 30, 2012)

LordManhattan said:


> 1978. Yup, i wasn't born yet so that pretty much explains it (i'm born in 86'). Btw, do brits know what "Coca Cola" is?

Click to collapse



Never heard of it.  Is it manga?


----------



## LordManhattan (Aug 30, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> I've never tried ice coffee with it
> It just prefer to drink vodka straight to be honest. It's more effective.
> 
> Sent from my Sony Xperia S using XDA Premium
> "Knowledge is power" = Read, Read, Read!

Click to collapse



Yeah it tastes like Bailays (well, i'm almost guessing since i was pretty drunk when i drank it). I prefer Sprite with a dash of lime juice in my vodka. It goes down fast as hell since the lime "camouflages" the vodka.

---------- Post added at 09:50 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:50 AM ----------




Archer said:


> Never heard of it.  Is it manga?

Click to collapse



It's THE number one manga cartoon in Japan.


----------



## Archer (Aug 30, 2012)

m1l4droid said:


> but it tastes like the way piss would taste, *i think*.

Click to collapse


----------



## LordManhattan (Aug 30, 2012)

m1l4droid said:


> but it tastes like the way piss would taste, i think.

Click to collapse



Hahah, i know you're a muslim and don't drink, but you're pretty much spot on  Vodka is BAD for you, but also FUN.


----------



## KidCarter93 (Aug 30, 2012)

m1l4droid said:


> but it tastes like the way piss would taste, i think.

Click to collapse



But once one is already drunk, it makes no difference xD

Sent from my Sony Xperia S using XDA Premium
"Knowledge is power" = Read, Read, Read!


----------



## Archer (Aug 30, 2012)




----------



## LordManhattan (Aug 30, 2012)

m1l4droid said:


> i have taken a shot of vodka, once i was in a party. didn't get drunk. and that was the only time I drank alcohol.

Click to collapse



Yeah, we got some footage from that party.


----------



## roofrider (Aug 30, 2012)

A cat.jpg must in every page of this thread.


----------



## LordManhattan (Aug 30, 2012)

m1l4droid said:


> that must have been my friend. he got so drunk he took his cloth off.

Click to collapse



That does indeed sound like a party. Or a friday for me.


----------



## Archer (Aug 30, 2012)

roofrider said:


> A cat.jpg must in every page of this thread.

Click to collapse



Or we'll send Batman after you.


----------



## LordManhattan (Aug 30, 2012)




----------



## roofrider (Aug 30, 2012)

Archer said:


> Or we'll send Batman after you.

Click to collapse



Yup!
Bat kitties.


----------



## Archer (Aug 30, 2012)

Cat's can be any super hero they want!  Apparently super heroes can be cats as well.


----------



## roofrider (Aug 30, 2012)




----------



## Archer (Aug 30, 2012)

roofrider said:


>

Click to collapse



That's a hunter kitten, bringing home the head of its prey.


----------



## roofrider (Aug 30, 2012)

Archer said:


> That's a hunter kitten, bringing home the head of its prey.

Click to collapse



Lol, here's a dominant one.







---------- Post added at 04:58 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:47 PM ----------

Gifs time!
LOL!










Sneak attack fail


----------



## LordManhattan (Aug 30, 2012)

roofrider said:


>

Click to collapse



*This just in:* Footage of killer cat's decapitation of Dogz N Bones' leader has now emerged. More at 11.


----------



## Archer (Aug 30, 2012)

Get down... CAT ATTACK!!!


----------



## roofrider (Aug 30, 2012)

Time to play twucks!


----------



## KidCarter93 (Aug 30, 2012)

Sent from my Sony Xperia S using XDA Premium
"Knowledge is power" = Read, Read, Read!


----------



## LordManhattan (Aug 30, 2012)

Cats can't do this


----------



## Archer (Aug 30, 2012)

LordManhattan said:


> Cats can't do this

Click to collapse



They don't need to if they can do this.


----------



## LordManhattan (Aug 30, 2012)

Damnit...


----------



## Archer (Aug 30, 2012)

LordManhattan said:


> Damnit...

Click to collapse



I agree.


----------



## LordManhattan (Aug 30, 2012)

Archer said:


> I agree.

Click to collapse



Not that fast Sir, i got something that will blow your mindhole. Prepare to be amazed!


----------



## Archer (Aug 30, 2012)

LordManhattan said:


> Not that fast Sir, i got something that will blow your mindhole. Prepare to be amazed!

Click to collapse



There's no disputing that awesome dog is awesome.


----------



## John McClane (Aug 30, 2012)




----------



## John McClane (Aug 30, 2012)

Like a boss


----------



## LordManhattan (Aug 30, 2012)

Why do i have this "stylish" colo(u)r?


----------



## malybru (Aug 30, 2012)

LordManhattan said:


> Why do i have this "stylish" colo(u)r?

Click to collapse



Hi,

Look HERE


----------



## John McClane (Aug 30, 2012)




----------



## LordManhattan (Aug 30, 2012)

John McClane said:


>

Click to collapse



8 Ways To Get Killed.


----------



## John McClane (Aug 30, 2012)




----------



## John McClane (Aug 30, 2012)




----------



## roofrider (Aug 30, 2012)

malybru said:


> Hi,
> 
> Look HERE

Click to collapse



TROLL!!


----------



## LordManhattan (Aug 30, 2012)

roofrider said:


> TROLL!!

Click to collapse



He's not a troll. You have to be a RC to access that part of the forum  It's heaven (no noobs).


----------



## iok1 (Aug 30, 2012)

I found Waldo!!!!







Sent from my jelly bean


----------



## roofrider (Aug 30, 2012)

LordManhattan said:


> He's not a troll. You have to be a RC to access that part of the forum  It's heaven (no noobs).

Click to collapse



I know, but it's fun to mess with no0bs.. I think RC forum will be no fun at all.
Btw can u share what's in that link? Why have RC's become hulks?


----------



## M_T_M (Aug 30, 2012)

iok1 said:


> I found Waldo!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse





> 404 Not Found

Click to collapse


----------



## LordManhattan (Aug 30, 2012)

roofrider said:


> I know, but it's fun to mess with no0bs.. I think RC forum will be no fun at all.
> Btw can u share what's in that link? Why have RC's become hulks?

Click to collapse



I can share the link, but you won't get access. We have become hulks because bacon.


----------



## roofrider (Aug 30, 2012)

Lol MTM's colour's changed too..also Archer's and other mods'.

What about us civilians?
Give us RED.


----------



## LordManhattan (Aug 30, 2012)

Yeah, we're special


----------



## malybru (Aug 30, 2012)

roofrider said:


> I know, but it's fun to mess with no0bs.. I think RC forum will be no fun at all.
> Btw can u share what's in that link? Why have RC's become hulks?

Click to collapse



Hi,

RC= Hulk
RT=Blue
Mods=blue/green
SMods=maroon


----------



## deathnotice01 (Aug 30, 2012)




----------



## roofrider (Aug 30, 2012)

Hehehe..the green is funny.
Me no likey new colours...I dig red but not the new senior mod red(maroon huh!).
Old red = Awesome.
Give civilians that red!
MTM??

---------- Post added at 09:53 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:49 PM ----------




malybru said:


> Hi,
> 
> RC= Hulk
> RT=Blue
> ...

Click to collapse



Thanks, there are green mods too huh?!
lol looks like news writers got cyan.


----------



## John McClane (Aug 30, 2012)

Random Guys


----------



## roofrider (Aug 30, 2012)

For a sec, I thought that was Kristen Stewart in the middle!
Wait..wtf!
I see twilight


----------



## malybru (Aug 30, 2012)

roofrider said:


> Hehehe..the green is funny.
> Me no likey new colours...I dig red but not the new senior mod red(maroon huh!).
> Old red = Awesome.
> Give civilians that red!
> ...

Click to collapse



Hi,

I'm still finding new ones.
Maybe it's turquoise?!?


----------



## LordManhattan (Aug 30, 2012)

John McClane said:


> Random Guys

Click to collapse



Looks like they let themselves go quite a bit.


----------



## M_T_M (Aug 30, 2012)

roofrider said:


> Hehehe..the green is funny.
> Me no likey new colours...I dig red but not the new senior mod red(maroon huh!).
> Old red = Awesome.
> Give civilians that red!
> MTM??

Click to collapse





Yes...what can I do you for?


----------



## John McClane (Aug 30, 2012)




----------



## deathnotice01 (Aug 30, 2012)




----------



## John McClane (Aug 30, 2012)




----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Aug 30, 2012)

@deathnotice01

Pass on this pic to your friend in SIK support....


----------



## KeanuC (Aug 30, 2012)

Sent from my R800x using xda premium


----------



## deathnotice01 (Aug 30, 2012)

BNaughty said:


> @deathnotice01
> 
> Pass on this pic to your friend in SIK support....
> 
> ...

Click to collapse


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Aug 30, 2012)

deathnotice01 said:


> lol,
> its funny cuz we work as tech support but never see actual products except pictures of them

Click to collapse



That's something they passed out to our center encouraging the agents to determine should they go to SIK instead :laugh:


----------



## John McClane (Aug 30, 2012)




----------



## WiredPirate (Aug 30, 2012)




----------



## John McClane (Aug 30, 2012)

WIN    FTW!


----------



## xaccers (Aug 30, 2012)

deathnotice01 said:


> bloody long Friends pic

Click to collapse



Wait, Monica is getting excited and pulling that face about how her BROTHER kisses????


----------



## John McClane (Aug 30, 2012)

Business is Good!


----------



## xaccers (Aug 30, 2012)

These look cool


----------



## John McClane (Aug 30, 2012)




----------



## xaccers (Aug 30, 2012)




----------



## prototype7 (Aug 30, 2012)

Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## 063_XOBX (Aug 30, 2012)




----------



## LordManhattan (Aug 30, 2012)




----------



## xaccers (Aug 30, 2012)

That cloud's awesome!


----------



## jugg1es (Aug 30, 2012)

sent from the thing I stab with my finger when I get two minutes


----------



## xaccers (Aug 30, 2012)




----------



## mrrick (Aug 31, 2012)

*signed


----------



## LordManhattan (Aug 31, 2012)

mrrick said:


> *signed

Click to collapse



One way ticket please.


----------



## mrrick (Aug 31, 2012)

LordManhattan said:


> One way ticket please.

Click to collapse



I know right? Think it's in Mexico somewhere, if I remember right. There's a lot of beheadings in mexico






*signed


----------



## husam666 (Aug 31, 2012)




----------



## RinZo (Aug 31, 2012)




----------



## prototype7 (Aug 31, 2012)

Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2

---------- Post added at 10:08 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:33 PM ----------







Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## NotATreoFan (Aug 31, 2012)

roofrider said:


> Hehehe..the green is funny.
> Me no likey new colours...I dig red but not the new senior mod red(maroon huh!).
> Old red = Awesome.
> Give civilians that red!
> ...

Click to collapse



What's wrong with the new colors? And no, news writers didn't get a new color.


----------



## DD-Ripper (Aug 31, 2012)

To all Galaxy S3 owners...!!  






Sent From My Pencil


----------



## roofrider (Aug 31, 2012)

NotATreoFan said:


> What's wrong with the new colors? And no, news writers didn't get a new color.

Click to collapse



Nah..it's just the change.
Oh so it's the mod committee that got a new colour, my bad.
Looks like only admins have red now

---------- Post added at 10:34 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:10 AM ----------

Here's a nude CT scanner.






And a couple of gifs.
Jaguar?


----------



## Archer (Aug 31, 2012)




----------



## deathnotice01 (Aug 31, 2012)




----------



## roofrider (Aug 31, 2012)




----------



## roofrider (Aug 31, 2012)

Lol here's a good one.


----------



## deathnotice01 (Aug 31, 2012)




----------



## malybru (Aug 31, 2012)




----------



## John McClane (Aug 31, 2012)




----------



## tazman171 (Aug 31, 2012)

John McClane said:


>

Click to collapse



Hah!, you have got to love that!   :good:


----------



## xaccers (Aug 31, 2012)

RinZo said:


>

Click to collapse



I nearly posted that on another forum, but the spelling mistake put me off.


----------



## John McClane (Aug 31, 2012)

Dancing like a ????? Wut!


----------



## RinZo (Aug 31, 2012)

xaccers said:


> I nearly posted that on another forum, but the spelling mistake put me off.

Click to collapse



Haha Its too funny and true for me to care.


----------



## malybru (Aug 31, 2012)

*shudders*


----------



## John McClane (Aug 31, 2012)




----------



## M_T_M (Aug 31, 2012)

John McClane said:


> Dancing like a ????? Wut!

Click to collapse



Invisible motorcycle FTW!!!


----------



## LordManhattan (Aug 31, 2012)

This guy wins life. Playing PS3 on a 60 yard screen. (The guy allegedly works for ESPN)


----------



## John McClane (Aug 31, 2012)




----------



## LordManhattan (Aug 31, 2012)




----------



## malybru (Aug 31, 2012)

Frozen lake:


----------



## DD-Ripper (Aug 31, 2012)

Y U NO CLEAN MINDED ??






Sent From My Pencil


----------



## deathnotice01 (Aug 31, 2012)

DD-Ripper said:


> Y U NO CLEAN MINDED ??
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse


----------



## malybru (Aug 31, 2012)




----------



## deathnotice01 (Aug 31, 2012)




----------



## LordManhattan (Aug 31, 2012)

DD-Ripper said:


> Y U NO CLEAN MINDED ??
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I'm a dirty dirty man.


----------



## malybru (Aug 31, 2012)




----------



## LordManhattan (Aug 31, 2012)




----------



## deathnotice01 (Aug 31, 2012)




----------



## malybru (Aug 31, 2012)




----------



## 063_XOBX (Aug 31, 2012)




----------



## malybru (Aug 31, 2012)




----------



## drnecropolis (Aug 31, 2012)

Top of the Whale Shark tank at Georgia Aquarium


----------



## WiredPirate (Aug 31, 2012)




----------



## veeman (Aug 31, 2012)

---------- Post added at 01:23 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:14 PM ----------


----------



## xaccers (Aug 31, 2012)

063_XOBX said:


>

Click to collapse



And he can play the drums


----------



## WiredPirate (Aug 31, 2012)




----------



## xaccers (Aug 31, 2012)

m1l4droid said:


>

Click to collapse



Ewwwww!


----------



## WiredPirate (Aug 31, 2012)




----------



## KnukLHead (Aug 31, 2012)

Sent from my SPH-D710 using xda premium


----------



## John McClane (Aug 31, 2012)

Not sure if repost, but worthy.


----------



## coolsandie (Aug 31, 2012)

KnukLHead said:


> Sent from my SPH-D710 using xda premium

Click to collapse








Courtesy: MTM


----------



## malybru (Aug 31, 2012)




----------



## BeerChameleon (Aug 31, 2012)

John McClane said:


> Not sure if repost, but worthy.

Click to collapse



That guy is as small as that camera


----------



## LordManhattan (Aug 31, 2012)

John McClane said:


> Not sure if repost, but worthy.

Click to collapse



Jaszek is sure working hard.


----------



## malybru (Aug 31, 2012)

Oh Hai !


----------



## xaccers (Sep 1, 2012)




----------



## demkantor (Sep 1, 2012)

veeman said:


> ---------- Post added at 01:23 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:14 PM ----------
> 
> [/COLOR]

Click to collapse



wouldn't that make it your apartment too...

Sent from my HTC Vision using xda premium


----------



## ak700 (Sep 1, 2012)




----------



## WiredPirate (Sep 1, 2012)

wth?








Anybody else's avatars displaying incorrectly?


----------



## LordManhattan (Sep 1, 2012)

LOL

Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium


----------



## veeman (Sep 1, 2012)

WiredPirate said:


> wth?
> *IMAGES*
> Anybody else's avatars displaying incorrectly?

Click to collapse



iPad Fail.


----------



## deathnotice01 (Sep 1, 2012)

veeman said:


> iPad Fail.

Click to collapse



look out apple just patented the HTML,
we're screwed


----------



## veeman (Sep 1, 2012)

You might want to black out the swear words. Mods don't approve of swearing even in pictures.

Sent from my Amazon Kindle Fire using Tapatalk 2


----------



## KnukLHead (Sep 1, 2012)

Sent from my SPH-D710 using xda premium


----------



## Apex (Sep 1, 2012)

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Xparent SkyBlue Tapatalk 2


----------



## mrrick (Sep 1, 2012)

*signed


----------



## malybru (Sep 1, 2012)

Neat and sweet!


----------



## roofrider (Sep 1, 2012)

malybru said:


> Neat and sweet!

Click to collapse



Who Am I?

Yup it is.


----------



## ross231 (Sep 1, 2012)




----------



## LordManhattan (Sep 1, 2012)




----------



## ross231 (Sep 1, 2012)




----------



## roofrider (Sep 1, 2012)

fail.jpg


----------



## xaccers (Sep 1, 2012)




----------



## roofrider (Sep 1, 2012)




----------



## knuckle03 (Sep 1, 2012)

Baby baby baby ohhhh

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## roofrider (Sep 1, 2012)




----------



## Aust S5 (Sep 1, 2012)

Noobs please see here


----------



## drnecropolis (Sep 1, 2012)




----------



## LordManhattan (Sep 1, 2012)

drnecropolis said:


>

Click to collapse



The other way around thank you. 

I want to know if there's an ongoing war in my backyard, and if we're really quiet we can _do it_ everywhere.


----------



## deathnotice01 (Sep 1, 2012)

LordManhattan said:


> The other way around thank you.
> 
> I want to know if there's an ongoing war in my backyard, and if we're really quiet we can _do it_ everywhere.

Click to collapse



its a lot fun to do the 1st part loudly,

and the 2nd part is already existing,
like what the CIA does everytime

---------- Post added at 12:54 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:48 AM ----------


----------



## corryrox (Sep 1, 2012)

http://9gag.com/gag/5215220

http://9gag.com/gag/5216036

http://9gag.com/gag/5195630?ref=popular


:laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## mulletcutter (Sep 1, 2012)

xaccers said:


>

Click to collapse



did buddy the elf make that?


----------



## Apex (Sep 1, 2012)

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 Anti-Motorola Ballistic Missile


----------



## SLB9884 (Sep 1, 2012)

Owned.

Sent from my PC36100 using xda premium


----------



## Psykologikal (Sep 1, 2012)

Simply genius

Sent from my GT-I9000 using xda premium


----------



## mrrick (Sep 1, 2012)

*signed


----------



## Archer (Sep 1, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


>

Click to collapse



Me.  True story.


----------



## ak700 (Sep 1, 2012)




----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Sep 1, 2012)

can't remember if i posted this...  kinda small...


----------



## 063_XOBX (Sep 1, 2012)




----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Sep 1, 2012)

Archer said:


> Repost.  True story.

Click to collapse



You know the deal...ftfy

Sent from your mom.


----------



## LordManhattan (Sep 1, 2012)




----------



## mrrick (Sep 1, 2012)

*signed


----------



## malybru (Sep 2, 2012)

Apple does it again...


----------



## 063_XOBX (Sep 2, 2012)




----------



## WiredPirate (Sep 2, 2012)




----------



## KeanuC (Sep 2, 2012)

Sent from my R800x using xda premium


----------



## Psykologikal (Sep 2, 2012)

Sent from my time waster


----------



## LordManhattan (Sep 2, 2012)




----------



## prototype7 (Sep 2, 2012)

---------- Post added at 10:47 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:43 PM ----------


----------



## z50king (Sep 2, 2012)

Sent from my EVO 3D with ViperROM via XDA premium


----------



## prototype7 (Sep 2, 2012)

z50king said:


> tapatalkfail.jpg
> 
> Sent from my EVO 3D with ViperROM via XDA premium

Click to collapse



FTFY


----------



## z50king (Sep 2, 2012)

prototype7 said:


> FTFY

Click to collapse



It won't upload via the this site option nor will it upload via Tapatalk 

Sent from my EVO 3D with ViperROM via XDA premium


----------



## ...Awesome... (Sep 2, 2012)

Sent from my Acme TB02 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## KnukLHead (Sep 2, 2012)

Sent from my GT-N8013 using xda premium


----------



## RomWiz (Sep 2, 2012)

Sent from my Kang Phone


----------



## Aust S5 (Sep 2, 2012)

Noobs press here


----------



## deathnotice01 (Sep 2, 2012)




----------



## DD-Ripper (Sep 2, 2012)

Mind Reading..!!  






Sent From My Pencil

---------- Post added at 10:09 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:08 AM ----------

How to explain sex to children   






Sent From My Pencil

---------- Post added at 10:11 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:09 AM ----------







True story..!! XD

Sent From My Pencil


----------



## plegdroid (Sep 2, 2012)

ⓐⓝⓓⓡⓞⓢⓘⓓⓔ  ⓘⓢ  ⓝⓞⓣ  ⓐ  ⓢⓘⓝ


----------



## domini99 (Sep 2, 2012)

Failed panorama...





Sent from my sending thing..


----------



## iok1 (Sep 2, 2012)

domini99 said:


> Failed upload ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



FTFY 

Sent from my jelly bean


----------



## mrrick (Sep 2, 2012)

*signed


----------



## xaccers (Sep 2, 2012)




----------



## Apex (Sep 2, 2012)

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 Anti-Motorola Ballistic Missile


----------



## Psykologikal (Sep 2, 2012)

He gets it

Sent from my time waster


----------



## MissionImprobable (Sep 2, 2012)




----------



## LordManhattan (Sep 2, 2012)




----------



## DD-Ripper (Sep 2, 2012)

*Mod edit:* No swearing.

Sent From My Pencil


----------



## xaccers (Sep 2, 2012)




----------



## 063_XOBX (Sep 2, 2012)

xaccers said:


>

Click to collapse



Braun has been a *HUGE* influence on just about every minimalist design company, it's no surprise that Apple would "borrow" so much from them. Now if only Braun would sue them for "prior art'.


----------



## ak700 (Sep 2, 2012)




----------



## malybru (Sep 2, 2012)

AAAAAAAAAARRRRRRRRGGGGGGGHHHHHH!!!  IT BURNS!!!


----------



## xaccers (Sep 2, 2012)

MissionImprobable said:


>

Click to collapse



She reminds me of one of the Thompson Twins from Tintin


----------



## corryrox (Sep 2, 2012)

:laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## 063_XOBX (Sep 2, 2012)




----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Sep 2, 2012)

Sent from your mom.


----------



## RomWiz (Sep 2, 2012)




----------



## LordManhattan (Sep 2, 2012)




----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Sep 2, 2012)

Sent from your mom.


----------



## LordManhattan (Sep 2, 2012)




----------



## WiredPirate (Sep 2, 2012)




----------



## domini99 (Sep 2, 2012)

iok1 said:


> FTFY
> 
> Sent from my jelly bean

Click to collapse



Fuuuuuuu!
Damnit!

Sent from my sending thing..


----------



## xaccers (Sep 2, 2012)




----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Sep 2, 2012)

Sent from your mom.


----------



## Apex (Sep 2, 2012)

I'd consider this an attack using weapons of mass destruction... 






Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 Anti-Motorola Ballistic Missile


----------



## gmaster1 (Sep 2, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> I'd consider this an attack using weapons of mass destruction...
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



If its already hit the uk then...well...RUN FOR YOUR LIVES! 

That's right, I'm a potato. Problem


----------



## mrrick (Sep 2, 2012)

*signed


----------



## LordManhattan (Sep 2, 2012)




----------



## xaccers (Sep 3, 2012)




----------



## mrrick (Sep 3, 2012)

My new bed just arrived

*signed


----------



## LordManhattan (Sep 3, 2012)

---------- Post added 3rd September 2012 at 12:01 AM ---------- Previous post was 2nd September 2012 at 11:48 PM ----------




mrrick said:


> My new bed just arrived
> 
> *signed

Click to collapse



WANT

Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium


----------



## Apex (Sep 3, 2012)

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 Anti-Motorola Ballistic Missile


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Sep 3, 2012)

Sent from your mom.


----------



## Apex (Sep 3, 2012)

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 Anti-Motorola Ballistic Missile


----------



## mrrick (Sep 3, 2012)

*signed


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Sep 3, 2012)

Sent from your mom.


----------



## Apex (Sep 3, 2012)

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 Anti-Motorola Ballistic Missile


----------



## mrrick (Sep 3, 2012)

*signed


----------



## LordManhattan (Sep 3, 2012)

http://www.thesun.co.uk/sol/homepag...-Apple-over-music-rights-after-his-death.html


----------



## KnukLHead (Sep 3, 2012)

What What

Sent from my GT-N8013 using xda premium


----------



## DD-Ripper (Sep 3, 2012)

Lol 

Sent From My Pencil

---------- Post added at 04:02 AM ---------- Previous post was at 03:56 AM ----------

Apple going now for Samsung Refrigerator!  






Sent From My Pencil


----------



## LordManhattan (Sep 3, 2012)




----------



## orphan22 (Sep 3, 2012)

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda app-developers app


----------



## filipinowise (Sep 3, 2012)

Google maps street view pics lmao 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




sent from i717 code name Wu-Tang Clan aka get off my Mike Ditka


----------



## LordManhattan (Sep 3, 2012)

orphan22 said:


> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Image fail!



filipinowise said:


> Google maps street view pics lmao
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Image fail!


----------



## drnecropolis (Sep 3, 2012)

Got a new puppy today.


----------



## Apex (Sep 3, 2012)

drnecropolis said:


> Got a new puppy today.

Click to collapse



That's no puppy, that's half a couch! 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 Anti-Motorola Ballistic Missile


----------



## drnecropolis (Sep 3, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> That's no puppy, that's half a couch!
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 Anti-Motorola Ballistic Missile

Click to collapse



130lbs of Johnson American Bulldog..

She is so smart and a sweetie!


----------



## domini99 (Sep 3, 2012)

Panorama fail....


Sent from my sending thing..


----------



## domini99 (Sep 3, 2012)

Ooh yeah, heres the laptop that was on the bureau:


Sent from my sending thing..


----------



## jugg1es (Sep 3, 2012)

sent from the thing I stab with my finger when I get two minutes


----------



## mrrick (Sep 3, 2012)

*signed


----------



## Apex (Sep 3, 2012)

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 Anti-Motorola Ballistic Missile


----------



## LordManhattan (Sep 3, 2012)




----------



## orb3000 (Sep 3, 2012)




----------



## jugg1es (Sep 3, 2012)

sent from the thing I stab with my finger when I get two minutes


----------



## mrrick (Sep 3, 2012)

*signed


----------



## LordManhattan (Sep 3, 2012)




----------



## Apex (Sep 3, 2012)

Does this say something about iToy users? 






Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 Anti-Motorola Ballistic Missile


----------



## plegdroid (Sep 3, 2012)

ⓐⓝⓓⓡⓞⓢⓘⓓⓔ  ⓘⓢ  ⓝⓞⓣ  ⓐ  ⓢⓘⓝ


----------



## orb3000 (Sep 3, 2012)




----------



## RomWiz (Sep 3, 2012)

Sent from my Kang Phone


----------



## Aust S5 (Sep 3, 2012)

http://m.youtube.com/#/watch?desktop_uri=/watch?v=cl6TENoT07A&v=cl6TENoT07A&gl=AU[/URL


----------



## LordManhattan (Sep 3, 2012)




----------



## PeartFan40 (Sep 3, 2012)

Took this pic from my livingroom window, about 3 mons ago. 




~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

"If you choose not to decide, you still have made a choice"

Sent from my HTC One X, using XDA Premium.


----------



## mrrick (Sep 4, 2012)

*signed


----------



## LordManhattan (Sep 4, 2012)

I don't even..


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Sep 4, 2012)

The most ignored warning ever printed...






Sent from your mom.


----------



## WiredPirate (Sep 4, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> The most ignored warning ever printed...
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I love Qtips! It's a great feeling getting out of the shower and cleaning the water out of your ears.:good:


----------



## LordManhattan (Sep 4, 2012)




----------



## WiredPirate (Sep 4, 2012)




----------



## LordManhattan (Sep 4, 2012)




----------



## prototype7 (Sep 4, 2012)

---------- Post added at 09:21 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:11 PM ----------


----------



## mrrick (Sep 4, 2012)

WiredPirate said:


> I love Qtips! It's a great feeling getting out of the shower and cleaning the water out of your ears.:good:

Click to collapse



That's a bad idea. Use peroxide instead. Real talk





*signed


----------



## prototype7 (Sep 4, 2012)




----------



## Apex (Sep 4, 2012)

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 Anti-Motorola Ballistic Missile


----------



## 85gallon (Sep 4, 2012)

prototype7 said:


> ---------- Post added at 09:21 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:11 PM ----------

Click to collapse



LOL.

I just changed my SSID!!


----------



## 85gallon (Sep 4, 2012)

Duplicate post


----------



## 063_XOBX (Sep 4, 2012)




----------



## KeanuC (Sep 4, 2012)

Sent from my R800x using xda premium


----------



## KeanuC (Sep 4, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> Does this say something about iToy users?
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Repost much?

Sent from my R800x using xda premium


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Sep 4, 2012)

KeanuC said:


> Repost much?
> 
> Sent from my R800x using xda premium

Click to collapse



Not his fault.  That was one of the first ones to be considered fake anyway.  That one's made the rounds a ton of times on the internet.

Sent from your mom.


----------



## 063_XOBX (Sep 4, 2012)

Old joke is still funny.


----------



## BabyHuey (Sep 4, 2012)

Sent from my SGH-I747 using xda premium


----------



## 063_XOBX (Sep 4, 2012)




----------



## roofrider (Sep 4, 2012)




----------



## WiredPirate (Sep 4, 2012)

Hahaha, I know this book.


----------



## roofrider (Sep 4, 2012)

---------- Post added at 10:07 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:00 AM ----------




MissionImprobable said:


>

Click to collapse





xaccers said:


> She reminds me of one of the Thompson Twins from Tintin

Click to collapse



Lol that reminded me of ctm.






---------- Post added at 11:00 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:07 AM ----------


----------



## RomWiz (Sep 4, 2012)

Sent from my Kang Phone

---------- Post added at 07:37 AM ---------- Previous post was at 07:36 AM ----------







Sent from my Kang Phone


----------



## roofrider (Sep 4, 2012)




----------



## corryrox (Sep 4, 2012)

:laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## Aust S5 (Sep 4, 2012)

xda television


----------



## KidCarter93 (Sep 4, 2012)




----------



## roofrider (Sep 4, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


>

Click to collapse



C'mon there should be bo0bies in that picture.


----------



## DD-Ripper (Sep 4, 2012)

Sent From My Pencil

---------- Post added at 10:53 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:50 AM ----------


*Sent From My Premium Potato 2 HD*


----------



## LordManhattan (Sep 4, 2012)




----------



## RomWiz (Sep 4, 2012)

Sent from my Kang Phone


----------



## mrrick (Sep 4, 2012)

When you see it

*signed


----------



## Apex (Sep 4, 2012)

Oops if this was posted already... 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 Anti-Motorola Ballistic Missile






Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 Anti-Motorola Ballistic Missile


----------



## orb3000 (Sep 4, 2012)




----------



## LordManhattan (Sep 4, 2012)

Breaking Bad spoiler:


----------



## KeanuC (Sep 4, 2012)

Sent from my R800x using xda premium


----------



## Archer (Sep 4, 2012)

LordManhattan said:


> Breaking Bad spoiler:

Click to collapse



I so nearly looked at that, but I've not seen it yet.  About to sit down with some dinner and watch it.

I would have infracted you had you spoilt it for me


----------



## orb3000 (Sep 4, 2012)




----------



## xaccers (Sep 4, 2012)

orb3000 said:


>

Click to collapse


----------



## 85gallon (Sep 4, 2012)

xaccers said:


>

Click to collapse



Repost by himself!!!  On the same page!!!!  LOL


----------



## LordManhattan (Sep 4, 2012)




----------



## orb3000 (Sep 4, 2012)




----------



## xaccers (Sep 4, 2012)

orb3000 said:


>

Click to collapse



Are you OK old bean? 
You appear to be having a spot of trouble with your posting thingymabob.


----------



## 063_XOBX (Sep 4, 2012)




----------



## mrrick (Sep 4, 2012)

I don't usually, but I picked up a scratch off after work.  F***k yeah! 

*signed


----------



## Archer (Sep 4, 2012)

mrrick said:


> I don't usually, but I picked up a scratch off after work.  F***k yeah!
> 
> *signed

Click to collapse



Nice impulse buy!  $200 for just 1 number is pretty impressive.  Have some beers


----------



## BeerChameleon (Sep 4, 2012)

mrrick said:


> I don't usually, but I picked up a scratch off after work.  F***k yeah!
> 
> *signed

Click to collapse



Awesome!! How much was the scratcher?


----------



## Mr.Mischief (Sep 5, 2012)




----------



## Aust S5 (Sep 5, 2012)

xda search TV


----------



## mrrick (Sep 5, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> Awesome!! How much was the scratcher?

Click to collapse



20$...... figured it's payday, go big.. 

*signed


----------



## BeerChameleon (Sep 5, 2012)

mrrick said:


> 20$...... figured it's payday, go big..
> 
> *signed

Click to collapse



Well nice 10 times your money!!! 

I usually only buy the 2 dollar ones and the most I have won was 50 bucks


----------



## mrrick (Sep 5, 2012)

Oh the confusion 

*signed


----------



## mrrick (Sep 5, 2012)

roofrider said:


>

Click to collapse




I saw this pic before.. But how did it stop a bullet? There's clearly a hole through the entire phone, right? 



*signed


----------



## 063_XOBX (Sep 5, 2012)

mrrick said:


> I saw this pic before.. But how did it stop a bullet? There's clearly a hole through the entire phone, right?
> 
> 
> 
> *signed

Click to collapse



According to the reported story the bullet was actually stuck in the phone before the picture was taken. The picture certainly seems to say otherwise though.


----------



## z50king (Sep 5, 2012)

This is you trying to boot fastboot reboot via adb

Sent from my EVO 3D with ViperROM via XDA premium


----------



## 063_XOBX (Sep 5, 2012)




----------



## mrrick (Sep 5, 2012)

*signed


----------



## veeman (Sep 5, 2012)

mrrick said:


> I saw this pic before.. But how did it stop a bullet? There's clearly a hole through the entire phone, right?
> 
> 
> 
> *signed

Click to collapse



Probably it slowed down the bullet far enough that it didn't penetrate into the skin.


----------



## LordManhattan (Sep 5, 2012)




----------



## mrrick (Sep 5, 2012)

veeman said:


> Probably it slowed down the bullet far enough that it didn't penetrate into the skin.

Click to collapse



Either way, impressive. And bravo nokia. The phone of phones. Cheers

*signed


----------



## LordManhattan (Sep 5, 2012)




----------



## ak700 (Sep 5, 2012)

DID ANYONE NOTICED THAT APPLE HAS CHANGED THE LAW OF LIGHT AND SHADOWS??
SADLY THATS PATENTED TOO! SO YOU AIN'T GONA SEE THAT IN THE BOOKS


----------



## M_T_M (Sep 5, 2012)

ak700 said:


> DID ANYONE NOTICED THAT APPLE HAS CHANGED THE LAW OF LIGHT AND SHADOWS??
> SADLY THATS PATENTED TOO! SO YOU AIN'T GONA SEE THAT IN THE BOOKS

Click to collapse



Guess is "all caps night" , eh? 

What signature?


----------



## ak700 (Sep 5, 2012)

M_T_M said:


> Guess is "all caps night" , eh?
> 
> What signature?

Click to collapse


----------



## prototype7 (Sep 5, 2012)

Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## MissionImprobable (Sep 5, 2012)

More cosplay treats. Sorry that these females are only moderately attractive:


----------



## 85gallon (Sep 5, 2012)

mrrick said:


> 20$...... figured it's payday, go big..
> 
> *signed

Click to collapse


----------



## jRi0T68 (Sep 5, 2012)

Went out to grab pizza for dinner, saw this restaurant.   DO NOT WANT!!!


----------



## Apex (Sep 5, 2012)

The memo line is the best... 






Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 Anti-Motorola Ballistic Missile


----------



## roofrider (Sep 5, 2012)




----------



## Apex (Sep 5, 2012)

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 Anti-Motorola Ballistic Missile


----------



## jRi0T68 (Sep 5, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> The memo line is the best...
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Lol.  That's great.

An old roommate of mine used to send his car payments in every month with the memo line reading: "For sexual favors"


----------



## Apex (Sep 5, 2012)

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 Anti-Motorola Ballistic Missile


----------



## Aust S5 (Sep 5, 2012)

Noobs™©


----------



## Apex (Sep 5, 2012)

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 Anti-Motorola Ballistic Missile


----------



## Aust S5 (Sep 5, 2012)

Noobs™©


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Sep 5, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> The memo line is the best...
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I'll have my dad solve this equation later, he's a Mathematician and Actuary...


----------



## Archer (Sep 5, 2012)

John McClane;30916110[IMG said:
			
		

> http://i.minus.com/iWk5FpceLLuSB.jpg[/IMG]

Click to collapse





BNaughty said:


> I'll have my dad solve this equation later, he's a Mathematician and Actuary...

Click to collapse



Don't waste his time - it's unsolvable.  Any equation that has infinity in it can't be done.

Speaking of which...


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Sep 5, 2012)

Archer said:


> Don't waste his time - it's unsolvable.  Any equation that has infinity in it can't be done.
> 
> Speaking of which...

Click to collapse



I'm sure that would've been the first thing out of his mouth as well... thanks for the heads up :cheers:

Sent from my SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Archer (Sep 5, 2012)

BNaughty said:


> I'm sure that would've been the first thing out of his mouth as well... thanks for the heads up :cheers:
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Yeah, a proper maths-head would probably laugh when they saw that.  I'm only a mere number cruncher.  I'm a programmer so equations are everyday to me, but not that kind of equation.  That's just silly


----------



## jugg1es (Sep 5, 2012)

C6H12O6(s)+6O2(g) --> 6CO2(g)+6H2O(g)



sent from the thing I stab with my finger when I get two minutes

---------- Post added at 02:31 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:27 PM ----------

If be well happy if my coffee was served like this
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




sent from the thing I stab with my finger when I get two minutes


----------



## DD-Ripper (Sep 5, 2012)

jugg1es said:


> C6H12O6(s)+6O2(g) --> 6CO2(g)+6H2O(g)
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



And think of the bucks that you have to pay extra for the decoration of the coffee.

*Sent From My Premium Potato 2 HD*


----------



## Archer (Sep 5, 2012)

jugg1es said:


> C6H12O6(s)+6O2(g) --> 6CO2(g)+6H2O(g)

Click to collapse


----------



## jugg1es (Sep 5, 2012)

Archer said:


>

Click to collapse



Quick off the mark there, I'm impressed

I only really know that one because of my chemistry teacher. Plus I'm a QI fan

sent from the thing I stab with my finger when I get two minutes


----------



## Archer (Sep 5, 2012)

jugg1es said:


> Quick off the mark there, I'm impressed
> 
> I only really know that one because of my chemistry teacher. Plus I'm a QI fan
> 
> sent from the thing I stab with my finger when I get two minutes

Click to collapse



I would never have known had it not been for QI, and I could never repeat it!  The ultimate troll food


----------



## jugg1es (Sep 5, 2012)

You should have seen the state I left the chemistry lab in on my last day of school, my chem teacher was the dogs doodaas

sent from the thing I stab with my finger when I get two minutes


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Sep 5, 2012)

Man, I have lost my steam in this thread.

Having cell phones banned at work now has really cut into my posting.

Sent from your mom.


----------



## Archer (Sep 5, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Man, I have lost my steam in this thread.
> 
> Having cell phones banned at work now has really cut into my posting.
> 
> Sent from your mom.

Click to collapse



Sorry, do we know you?


----------



## mrrick (Sep 5, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Man, I have lost my steam in this thread.
> 
> Having cell phones banned at work now has really cut into my posting.
> 
> Sent from your mom.

Click to collapse



I feel you.. banned at work also, and no wifi at home until Thursday. I'm struggling here.. 







*signed


----------



## LordManhattan (Sep 5, 2012)




----------



## z50king (Sep 5, 2012)

Archer said:


> Don't waste his time - it's unsolvable.  Any equation that has infinity in it can't be done.
> 
> Speaking of which...

Click to collapse



This is not solvable, as there is no equals sign present, but we can evaluate the expression. 

. 0002 is a constant. 

e^i*pi is - 1.

The series (1/2)^n from 1 to infinity converges to 1. Notice that it starts at 1 and not 0, so we leave out (1/2)^0 from the sum of the series starting at 0. Just think about adding 1/2 + 1/4 + 1/8... And it will lead to 1 with infinitely many additions. 

So .0002 + (-1) + 1 = .0002


Archer said:


> Yeah, a proper maths-head would probably laugh when they saw that.  I'm only a mere number cruncher.  I'm a programmer so equations are everyday to me, but not that kind of equation.  That's just silly [/IMG]

Click to collapse



I have a pure math degree. What does it mean to laugh? 

Sent from my EVO 3D with ViperROM via XDA premium


----------



## LordManhattan (Sep 5, 2012)

z50king said:


> This is not solvable, as there is no equals sign present, but we can evaluate the expression.
> 
> . 0002 is a constant.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Sep 5, 2012)

m1l4droid said:


> Get another job then. :good:

Click to collapse



You giving advice now?

Well, there's something to live for after all!

Sent from your mom.


----------



## Archer (Sep 5, 2012)

z50king said:


> This is not solvable, as there is no equals sign present, but we can evaluate the expression.
> 
> . 0002 is a constant.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Exactly, it's never resolved as there are infinite iterations.  You've given an approximation but used an = sign.


----------



## plegdroid (Sep 5, 2012)

z50king said:


> This is not solvable, as there is no equals sign present, but we can evaluate the expression.
> 
> . 0002 is a constant.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse








I feel the need for beer 
ⓐⓝⓓⓡⓞⓢⓘⓓⓔ  ⓘⓢ  ⓝⓞⓣ  ⓐ  ⓢⓘⓝ


----------



## z50king (Sep 5, 2012)

Archer said:


> Exactly, it's never resolved as there are infinite iterations.  You've given an approximation but used an = sign.

Click to collapse



This is not an approximation. If we take infinitely many interactions of the series, the sum is 1. We get to use infinity as a true infinity in mathematics. This isn't a branch of engineering..... 

Sent from my EVO 3D with ViperROM via XDA premium


----------



## Archer (Sep 5, 2012)

z50king said:


> This is not an approximation. If we take infinitely many interactions of the series, the sum is 1. We get to use infinity as a true infinity in mathematics. This isn't a branch of engineering.....
> 
> Sent from my EVO 3D with ViperROM via XDA premium

Click to collapse



You don't get to use it as a true infinity in mathematics, because there's no such thing.  It's an imaginary number, like the root of -1.  It doesn't exist but you're "allowed" to use it.


----------



## Apex (Sep 5, 2012)

I confess, me and math do not get along... 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 Anti-Motorola Ballistic Missile


----------



## Archer (Sep 5, 2012)

Anyway, I can't believe we've actually gone off-topic!  What's that all about?

Images!!


----------



## KidCarter93 (Sep 5, 2012)

Successful troll is successful


----------



## Apex (Sep 5, 2012)

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 Anti-Motorola Ballistic Missile


----------



## M_T_M (Sep 5, 2012)




----------



## WiredPirate (Sep 5, 2012)




----------



## Apex (Sep 5, 2012)

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 Anti-Motorola Ballistic Missile


----------



## KennyJoe69 (Sep 5, 2012)

Sent from my ADR6400L using xda app-developers app


----------



## Apex (Sep 5, 2012)

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 Anti-Motorola Ballistic Missile


----------



## z50king (Sep 5, 2012)

Archer said:


> You don't get to use it as a true infinity in mathematics, because there's no such thing.  It's an imaginary number, like the root of -1.  It doesn't exist but you're "allowed" to use it.

Click to collapse



I will explain when I get home. I'm at jury service until next Thursday. 

Sent from my EVO 3D with ViperROM via XDA premium


----------



## prototype7 (Sep 5, 2012)

Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## snowman110011 (Sep 5, 2012)

View from were I work...
Sent from a Galaxy Nexus in the Mountains...


----------



## Apex (Sep 5, 2012)

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 Anti-Motorola Ballistic Missile


----------



## Psykologikal (Sep 5, 2012)

And also these

Sent from my time waster


----------



## Apex (Sep 5, 2012)

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 Anti-Motorola Ballistic Missile


----------



## WiredPirate (Sep 5, 2012)




----------



## LordManhattan (Sep 5, 2012)




----------



## snowman110011 (Sep 5, 2012)

Sent from a Galaxy Nexus in the Mountains...


----------



## LordManhattan (Sep 5, 2012)




----------



## mrrick (Sep 5, 2012)

*signed


----------



## Apex (Sep 6, 2012)

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 Anti-Motorola Ballistic Missile


----------



## LordManhattan (Sep 6, 2012)




----------



## KeanuC (Sep 6, 2012)

Y U No Win


----------



## KeanuC (Sep 6, 2012)

snowman110011 said:


> View attachment 1304692
> View from were I work...
> Sent from a Galaxy Nexus in the Mountains...

Click to collapse



OMG......You work at Area51?

Sent from my R800x using xda premium


----------



## M_T_M (Sep 6, 2012)

No pictures of animal suffering or being mistreated will be ever allowed on this site as long as I can prevent it....capisce?? 
Just deleted one so don't even think about reposting or quoting it!!

What signature?


----------



## KidCarter93 (Sep 6, 2012)

M_T_M said:


> No pictures of animal suffering or being mistreated will be ever allowed on this site as long as I can prevent it....capisce??
> Just deleted one so don't even think about reposting or quoting it!!
> 
> What signature?

Click to collapse










Successful troll is successful


----------



## mrrick (Sep 6, 2012)

*signed


----------



## xaccers (Sep 6, 2012)




----------



## Apex (Sep 6, 2012)

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 Anti-Motorola Ballistic Missile


----------



## mrrick (Sep 6, 2012)

*signed


----------



## mrrogers1 (Sep 6, 2012)

LordManhattan said:


>

Click to collapse



Just can stop laughing and watching that video.... Yeah, sure, they get messed up but nobody died. Lol

Sent from my EVO LTE using XDA premium


----------



## LordManhattan (Sep 6, 2012)




----------



## prototype7 (Sep 6, 2012)

Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Apex (Sep 6, 2012)

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 Anti-Motorola Ballistic Missile


----------



## werked (Sep 6, 2012)

Cats and math


----------



## Aust S5 (Sep 6, 2012)

LordManhattan said:


>

Click to collapse



Archer, I thought you said no animal cruelty will be tolerated? 


 Noobs press here


----------



## knuckle03 (Sep 6, 2012)

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## xaccers (Sep 6, 2012)

knuckle03 said:


> Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Not even a nano second


----------



## corryrox (Sep 6, 2012)

:laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## roofrider (Sep 6, 2012)




----------



## knuckle03 (Sep 6, 2012)

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Apex (Sep 6, 2012)

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 Anti-Motorola Ballistic Missile


----------



## knuckle03 (Sep 6, 2012)

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Apex (Sep 6, 2012)

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 Anti-Motorola Ballistic Missile


----------



## werked (Sep 6, 2012)

This made me lol.


----------



## mrrick (Sep 6, 2012)

*signed


----------



## LordManhattan (Sep 6, 2012)




----------



## WiredPirate (Sep 6, 2012)




----------



## Apex (Sep 6, 2012)

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 Anti-Motorola Ballistic Missile


----------



## CB620 (Sep 6, 2012)




----------



## LordManhattan (Sep 6, 2012)




----------



## WiredPirate (Sep 6, 2012)

These parents are too cool, it would be hard to get upset after this.


----------



## Apex (Sep 6, 2012)

Edit: Edited the first post because I'm viewing from my mobile, and wasn't sure the .gif was displaying. So, going to up it after work, because I almost capped myself after I saw it... (FUNNY!) 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 Anti-Motorola Ballistic Missile


----------



## WiredPirate (Sep 6, 2012)




----------



## Quinny899 (Sep 6, 2012)

WiredPirate said:


> These parents are too cool, it would be hard to get upset after this.

Click to collapse



It's sad that they have to do that though, babies cry, get over it

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## knuckle03 (Sep 6, 2012)

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## WiredPirate (Sep 6, 2012)

Quinny899 said:


> It's sad that they have to do that though, babies cry, get over it
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



This is true. They definitely went the extra mile.


----------



## KennyJoe69 (Sep 6, 2012)

It's been a hot summer.


Sent from my ADR6400L using xda app-developers app


----------



## drnecropolis (Sep 6, 2012)

KennyJoe69 said:


> It's been a hot summer.
> 
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



My English always loved when I brought her home a bag of ice.. otherwise she just late on the air vent..


----------



## LordManhattan (Sep 6, 2012)




----------



## mrrick (Sep 6, 2012)

*signed


----------



## LordManhattan (Sep 6, 2012)




----------



## mrrick (Sep 6, 2012)

*signed


----------



## LordManhattan (Sep 6, 2012)




----------



## KennyJoe69 (Sep 6, 2012)

drnecropolis said:


> My English always loved when I brought her home a bag of ice.. otherwise she just late on the air vent..

Click to collapse



Food for a really hot day.


Sent from my ADR6400L using xda app-developers app


----------



## WiredPirate (Sep 6, 2012)

KennyJoe69 said:


> Food for a really hot day.
> 
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Aww hell yeah, Ice sammach! You need to sprinkle some kool aid powder on that.

---------- Post added at 04:25 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:22 PM ----------


----------



## 063_XOBX (Sep 6, 2012)

WiredPirate said:


>

Click to collapse



Is that Curiousity?


----------



## LordManhattan (Sep 6, 2012)




----------



## WiredPirate (Sep 6, 2012)

063_XOBX said:


> Is that Curiousity?

Click to collapse



Yes it is.


----------



## LordManhattan (Sep 6, 2012)

Cleverbot is a psycho.


----------



## Quinny899 (Sep 6, 2012)

LordManhattan said:


> Cleverbot is a psycho.

Click to collapse



The general thing that I usually see people in school saying to clever bot (usually first years/first form/year 7/I don't know the american equivalent, but first year of high school) calling him "gay" and wondering why it doesn't insult them back. They just don't get computers. I mean, they think Apple rule the world and Windows is the best computer OS...

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## mrrick (Sep 6, 2012)

*signed


----------



## Apex (Sep 7, 2012)




----------



## mrrick (Sep 7, 2012)

*signed


----------



## Apex (Sep 7, 2012)




----------



## Arisenhavok91 (Sep 7, 2012)

mrrick said:


> I feel you.. banned at work also, and no wifi at home until Thursday. I'm struggling here..
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I'm a network engineer and we are encouraged to use our personal cell phones instead of the work computers for anything personal  hell I dev my rom at work. 

Sent from my SGH-I897 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## prototype7 (Sep 7, 2012)

Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## torikorocks (Sep 7, 2012)

These rolls are just amazing! Yummmmmmmm
Sent from my DROID RAZR using xda premium


----------



## ak700 (Sep 7, 2012)




----------



## MissionImprobable (Sep 7, 2012)




----------



## roofrider (Sep 7, 2012)

Probably a repost.


----------



## the_scotsman (Sep 7, 2012)




----------



## roofrider (Sep 7, 2012)




----------



## roofrider (Sep 7, 2012)




----------



## mrrick (Sep 7, 2012)

*signed


----------



## roofrider (Sep 7, 2012)




----------



## KidCarter93 (Sep 7, 2012)

http://www.imgur.com/e0hMo.jpeg
http://www.imgur.com/IS3jl.jpeg


----------



## Apex (Sep 7, 2012)

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 Anti-Motorola Ballistic Missile


----------



## Aust S5 (Sep 7, 2012)

Noobs look here


----------



## Apex (Sep 7, 2012)

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 Anti-Motorola Ballistic Missile


----------



## tallyforeman (Sep 7, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 Anti-Motorola Ballistic Missile

Click to collapse


----------



## plegdroid (Sep 7, 2012)

ⓐⓝⓓⓡⓞⓢⓘⓓⓔ  ⓘⓢ  ⓝⓞⓣ  ⓐ  ⓢⓘⓝ


----------



## Apex (Sep 7, 2012)

tallyforeman said:


>

Click to collapse



Well, forgive me for not taking the time to thumb through 1,800+ pages. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 Anti-Motorola Ballistic Missile


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Sep 7, 2012)

Sent from your mom.


----------



## Apex (Sep 7, 2012)

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 Anti-Motorola Ballistic Missile


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Sep 7, 2012)

Sent from your mom.


----------



## LordManhattan (Sep 7, 2012)




----------



## ross231 (Sep 7, 2012)




----------



## WiredPirate (Sep 7, 2012)

ross231 said:


>

Click to collapse



Love it.


----------



## ross231 (Sep 7, 2012)

WiredPirate said:


> Love it.

Click to collapse



A song to DROP THE FAITH.


----------



## WiredPirate (Sep 7, 2012)

ross231 said:


> A song to DROP THE FAITH.

Click to collapse



Great track, Flux is a favorite of mine. He murdered at Spring Awakening a couple months ago.


----------



## jugg1es (Sep 7, 2012)

sent from the thing I stab with my finger when I get two minutes


----------



## ross231 (Sep 7, 2012)

knuckle03 said:


> Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Remove this, ASAP before archer finds out!


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Sep 7, 2012)

Sent from your mom.


----------



## prototype7 (Sep 7, 2012)

knuckle03 said:


> Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



This is wrong on so many levels I can't even understand it.

Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## tallyforeman (Sep 7, 2012)

ross231 said:


> Remove this, ASAP before archer finds out!

Click to collapse



I'm surprised its still there


----------



## WiredPirate (Sep 7, 2012)

ross231 said:


> Remove this, ASAP before archer finds out!

Click to collapse





prototype7 said:


> This is wrong on so many levels I can't even understand it.
> 
> Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse





tallyforeman said:


> I'm surprised its still there

Click to collapse



Just glancing I couldn't tell if it was something sexual or siamese twins or the human centipede, but I didn't look for more than a second because I didn't want to find out lol.


----------



## InfiniteNomad (Sep 7, 2012)

True story...


----------



## mrrick (Sep 7, 2012)

*signed


----------



## jugg1es (Sep 7, 2012)

sent from the thing I stab with my finger when I get two minutes


----------



## Apex (Sep 7, 2012)

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 Anti-Motorola Ballistic Missile


----------



## jugg1es (Sep 7, 2012)

today's Google 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




sent from the thing I stab with my finger when I get two minutes


----------



## veeman (Sep 7, 2012)




----------



## jugg1es (Sep 7, 2012)

sent from the thing I stab with my finger when I get two minutes

---------- Post added at 11:42 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:40 PM ----------







sent from the thing I stab with my finger when I get two minutes


----------



## WiredPirate (Sep 7, 2012)

It's delicious, tastes like cinnamon toast crunch milk, and it'll get you drunk!


----------



## jRi0T68 (Sep 7, 2012)

I've never liked horchata, which I see references to in the name of that, but describing that as cinnamon toast crunch milk makes me want to try it.


----------



## M_T_M (Sep 8, 2012)

jRi0T68 said:


> I've never liked horchata, which I see references to in the name of that, but describing that as cinnamon toast crunch milk makes me want to try it.

Click to collapse



You sir..are a monster 
How dare you not like horchata!!?? 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using xda premium


----------



## WiredPirate (Sep 8, 2012)

jRi0T68 said:


> I've never liked horchata, which I see references to in the name of that, but describing that as cinnamon toast crunch milk makes me want to try it.

Click to collapse



That's exactly what it tastes like too. I want to eat it on a sticky bun lol.


----------



## M_T_M (Sep 8, 2012)

m1l4droid said:


> WTH is horchata?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus S on CM10
> BTW, 0.999...≠1

Click to collapse



I thought Google was still available on your neck of the woods mate 

HOW DO YOU UNLOCK CAPS!!??


----------



## LordManhattan (Sep 8, 2012)




----------



## orb3000 (Sep 8, 2012)

LMFAO!


----------



## LordManhattan (Sep 8, 2012)




----------



## ak700 (Sep 8, 2012)




----------



## kevgenao (Sep 8, 2012)

slash_5150 said:


>

Click to collapse



Thi is really funny.


----------



## orb3000 (Sep 8, 2012)




----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Sep 8, 2012)

http://www.imgur.com/WFaxH.jpeg
Sent from your mom.


----------



## Apex (Sep 8, 2012)

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 Anti-Motorola Ballistic Missile


----------



## LordManhattan (Sep 8, 2012)




----------



## ak700 (Sep 8, 2012)

Dropped Poly vinly chloride on the grass, whopss


----------



## WiredPirate (Sep 8, 2012)

ak700 said:


> Dropped Poly vinly chloride on the grass, whopss

Click to collapse


----------



## 063_XOBX (Sep 8, 2012)

ak700 said:


> Dropped Poly vinly chloride on the grass, whopss

Click to collapse



That's how you know the acid is kicking in.


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Sep 8, 2012)

Dayum...some quick bacon.





Sent from your mom.


----------



## knuckle03 (Sep 8, 2012)

Wanna hire this bad ass to assasinate that rotten fruit.

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## mrrick (Sep 8, 2012)

*signed


----------



## Apex (Sep 8, 2012)

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 Anti-Motorola Ballistic Missile


----------



## RinZo (Sep 8, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Dayum...some quick bacon.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I really like your nail polish!


----------



## roofrider (Sep 8, 2012)

m1l4droid said:


> These are so cute I wanna die.

Click to collapse


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Sep 8, 2012)

Sent from your mom.


----------



## prototype7 (Sep 8, 2012)

---------- Post added at 12:00 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:56 AM ----------




ak700 said:


>

Click to collapse


----------



## Apex (Sep 8, 2012)

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 Anti-Motorola Ballistic Missile


----------



## LordManhattan (Sep 8, 2012)




----------



## WiredPirate (Sep 8, 2012)




----------



## LordManhattan (Sep 8, 2012)




----------



## corryrox (Sep 8, 2012)

:laugh::laugh::laugh:

---------- Post added at 12:34 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:33 AM ----------












:laugh::laugh::laugh:

---------- Post added at 12:39 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:34 AM ----------







:laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## WiredPirate (Sep 8, 2012)

Do want.


----------



## mrrick (Sep 8, 2012)

LordManhattan said:


>

Click to collapse



Where is minimum wage over $15bucks?!







*signed


----------



## 063_XOBX (Sep 8, 2012)

mrrick said:


> Where is minimum wage over $15bucks?!

Click to collapse



NY maybe?  The cost of living is a lot higher there than most areas.  A pack of cigs is over $12 too.


----------



## ak700 (Sep 8, 2012)




----------



## mulletcutter (Sep 8, 2012)

063_XOBX said:


> NY maybe?  The cost of living is a lot higher there than most areas.  A pack of cigs is over $12 too.

Click to collapse



thats f n stupid. there $5 here in georiga and gas is at $3.60. i havnt been on minimum wage since i joined the military in 2000..and it was like 5 bucks in cali


----------



## torikorocks (Sep 8, 2012)

063_XOBX said:


> NY maybe?  The cost of living is a lot higher there than most areas.  A pack of cigs is over $12 too.

Click to collapse



Minimal wage is only 7.25$ in NY:banghead:

Sent from my DROID RAZR using xda premium


----------



## LordManhattan (Sep 8, 2012)

mulletcutter said:


> thats f n stupid. there $5 here in georiga and gas is at $3.60. i havnt been on minimum wage since i joined the military in 2000..and it was like 5 bucks in cali

Click to collapse



Stupid? What about this then.. A pack (20 sigs) costs $10-15 here. We do not have minimum wage, but you can expect to earn around $25-28 an hour at McDonald's (if you're over 18) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




And a pic since we're in the pic thread.


----------



## ...Awesome... (Sep 9, 2012)

Sent from my Acme TB02 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## mrrick (Sep 9, 2012)

http://www.globalpost.com/photo-galleries/planet-pic/5718451/life-and-death-aleppo-photos

*signed


----------



## KeanuC (Sep 9, 2012)

I could look at this 24/7


----------



## MissionImprobable (Sep 9, 2012)

KeanuC said:


> I could look at this 24/7

Click to collapse



Until the Predators show up, sure...


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Sep 9, 2012)

Sent from your mom.


----------



## 063_XOBX (Sep 9, 2012)




----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Sep 9, 2012)




----------



## Aust S5 (Sep 9, 2012)

mrrick said:


> Where is minimum wage over $15bucks?
> 
> *signed

Click to collapse



That particular newspaper clip is from Australia. I currently pay my employees minimum $21.05 an hour plus loadings on holidays, late at night etc etc

 Noobs click here


----------



## DD-Ripper (Sep 9, 2012)

My Epic and Ultimate win in NOVA 3 Multiplayer Tournament with awesome kill death Ratio..!

Kills: 43
Deaths: 1  





(On the bottom) 

*Sent From My Premium Potato 2 HD*


----------



## knuckle03 (Sep 9, 2012)

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## corryrox (Sep 9, 2012)

:laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## Pancakes_Gio (Sep 9, 2012)

You hazza sad?


----------



## LordManhattan (Sep 9, 2012)




----------



## mrrick (Sep 9, 2012)

*signed


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Sep 9, 2012)

Sent from your mom.


----------



## mrrick (Sep 9, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Sent from your mom.

Click to collapse



HAHA HAHAHA! 





*signed
Best family picture EVER!


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Sep 9, 2012)

Sent from your mom.


----------



## mrrick (Sep 9, 2012)

*signed


----------



## KeanuC (Sep 9, 2012)

LordManhattan said:


> Stupid? What about this then.. A pack (20 sigs) costs $10-15 here. We do not have minimum wage, but you can expect to earn around $25-28 an hour at McDonald's (if you're over 18)
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



25 dollars at McDonald's? I would like to relocate to you're town. In FLA minimum wage is around $7.31. Luckily I'm my own boss

Sent from my R800x using xda premium


----------



## Quinny899 (Sep 9, 2012)

KeanuC said:


> 25 dollars at McDonald's? I would like to relocate to you're town. In FLA minimum wage is around $7.31. Luckily I'm my own boss
> 
> Sent from my R800x using xda premium

Click to collapse



*your

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## LordManhattan (Sep 9, 2012)

KeanuC said:


> 25 dollars at McDonald's? I would like to relocate to you're town. In FLA minimum wage is around $7.31. Luckily I'm my own boss
> 
> Sent from my R800x using xda premium

Click to collapse



Come on over! 

Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium


----------



## mrrick (Sep 9, 2012)

*signed


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Sep 9, 2012)

Sent from your mom.


----------



## mrrick (Sep 9, 2012)

Just Google image searched my username, which I've had for years, and found this picture of me from like 2004 when I hung out at the superficial.com. Scaryhaha

*signed


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Sep 9, 2012)

mrrick said:


> Just Google image searched my username, which I've had for years, and found this picture of me from like 2004 when I hung out at the superficial.com. Scaryhaha
> 
> *signed

Click to collapse



are you crying?  lol j/k


----------



## mrrick (Sep 9, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> are you crying?  lol j/k

Click to collapse



a little, yes.. 

*signed


----------



## mrrick (Sep 9, 2012)

Found this too.. Nothing to do with me. Probably 

*signed


----------



## LordManhattan (Sep 9, 2012)




----------



## plegdroid (Sep 9, 2012)

Sent from my Racer using Tapatalk 2


----------



## mrrick (Sep 9, 2012)

Supposedly its the same chick. If so. Amazing! 

*signed


----------



## MissionImprobable (Sep 10, 2012)

mrrick said:


> Supposedly its the same chick. If so. Amazing!
> 
> *signed

Click to collapse



What you call a "project." 






---------- Post added at 08:39 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:48 PM ----------






Guy snapped this pic in the slums of Dubai.


----------



## Bubonic78 (Sep 10, 2012)

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I997 using xda premium


----------



## ak700 (Sep 10, 2012)

You had ONE Job




ONE JOB!!


----------



## prototype7 (Sep 10, 2012)

---------- Post added at 09:16 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:15 PM ----------







---------- Post added at 09:18 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:16 PM ----------


----------



## mrrick (Sep 10, 2012)

*signed


----------



## mrrick (Sep 10, 2012)

Seriously, My kid brought this home from school. What the hell! 

*signed


----------



## LordManhattan (Sep 10, 2012)




----------



## firered365 (Sep 10, 2012)

mrrick said:


> Seriously, My kid brought this home from school. What the hell!
> 
> *signed

Click to collapse



Be rebellious! Get him an android tablet or a Galaxy player! 

Sent from my Amazon Kindle Fire using XDA Premium HD app


----------



## mrrick (Sep 10, 2012)

firered365 said:


> Be rebellious! Get him an android tablet or a Galaxy player!
> 
> Sent from my Amazon Kindle Fire using XDA Premium HD app

Click to collapse



I most certainly am doing that. And I dare them to say i can do otherwise. *ish would get real here in Amish town. 

*signed


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Sep 10, 2012)

Sent from your mom.


----------



## LordManhattan (Sep 10, 2012)

Long time, no see Skinny! 

Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium


----------



## PeartFan40 (Sep 10, 2012)

Name that pepper!

These were left on my bench at work one day. They dared me, I said "nooo!"...I won't even touch one. 





~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

"If you choose not to decide, you still have made a choice"

Sent from my HTC One X, using XDA Premium.


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Sep 10, 2012)

LordManhattan said:


> Long time, no see Skinny!
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium

Click to collapse



I was sick for two weeks, then we moved into our new house this weekend.  Finally, I  can relax.

Sent from your mom.


----------



## PeartFan40 (Sep 10, 2012)

mrrick said:


> Seriously, My kid brought this home from school. What the hell!
> 
> *signed

Click to collapse



I've never seen the likes of it. My son came home with awards, not requests for information completely irrelevant to higher learning. Why any 3rd grader needs a phone is beyond me. My son got his first phone at 16. That letter has me shaking my head. I can understand wanting your email, and internet access, most likely for online tutorials, homework, studying, and tests, but encouraging a 3rd grader to have a cellphone? Dafuq?

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

"If you choose not to decide, you still have made a choice"

Sent from my HTC One X, using XDA Premium.


----------



## PeartFan40 (Sep 10, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> I was sick for two weeks, then we moved into our new house this weekend.  Finally, I  can relax.
> 
> Sent from your mom.

Click to collapse



Sorry you were sick; glad you're feeling better.  Wife and I recently moved too. Aug.  24th-26th for us. Hope you're diggin the new pad. 

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

"If you choose not to decide, you still have made a choice"

Sent from my HTC One X, using XDA Premium.


----------



## Mephikun (Sep 10, 2012)

PeartFan40 said:


> I've never seen the likes of it. My son came home with awards, not requests for information completely irrelevant to higher learning. Why any 3rd grader needs a phone is beyond me. My son got his first phone at 16. That letter has me shaking my head. I can understand wanting your email, and internet access, most likely for online tutorials, homework, studying, and tests, but encouraging a 3rd grader to have a cellphone? Dafuq?
> 
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Seriously. My parents didn't even let me get my g2 (miss that thing) until I was almost finished with 9th grade. Just started 11th. I think waiting was the best thing.

Sent from my HP TouchPad, dev for Team EVOlution


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Sep 10, 2012)

PeartFan40 said:


> Sorry you were sick; glad you're feeling better.  Wife and I recently moved too. Aug.  24th-26th for us. Hope you're diggin the new pad.
> 
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



We were living with my in-laws.

So, needless to say, I am so happy I could cry.

:victory:


----------



## PeartFan40 (Sep 10, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> We were living with my in-laws.
> 
> So, needless to say, I am so happy I could cry.
> 
> :victory:

Click to collapse



Living with the in-laws? That musta been rough after a while.

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

"If you choose not to decide, you still have made a choice"

Sent from my HTC One X, using XDA Premium.


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Sep 10, 2012)

PeartFan40 said:


> Living with the in-laws? That musta been rough after a while.
> 
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



If by "after a while" you mean 3 years, YES.  It almost destroyed my family.


----------



## ...Awesome... (Sep 10, 2012)

Sent from my Acme TB02 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## RomWiz (Sep 10, 2012)

Sent from my Kang Phone


----------



## SLB9884 (Sep 10, 2012)

063_XOBX said:


> NY maybe?  The cost of living is a lot higher there than most areas.  A pack of cigs is over $12 too.

Click to collapse



And the email address is an overseas email address... Ha who.knows but I wish florida was.$15

Sent from my PC36100 using xda premium


----------



## jugg1es (Sep 10, 2012)

mrrick said:


> Seriously, My kid brought this home from school. What the hell!
> 
> *signed

Click to collapse



If tell them to Bugger off and they shouldn't be promoting a brand device in schools

sent from the thing I stab with my finger when I get two minutes


----------



## knuckle03 (Sep 10, 2012)

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## DanceOff (Sep 10, 2012)




----------



## WiredPirate (Sep 10, 2012)

mrrick said:


> Seriously, My kid brought this home from school. What the hell!
> 
> *signed

Click to collapse



I'm not too surprised to see this since I've read about several schools making iPads required material for students, but that was for older students. Pretty sure there is already software for iPad to let the educator dictate what apps are launchable during school hours. I think a tablet is a great tool for learning for anybody, if that is how you choose to use it.



PeartFan40 said:


> I can understand wanting your email, and internet access, most likely for online tutorials, homework, studying, and tests, but encouraging a 3rd grader to have a cellphone? Dafuq?

Click to collapse



I would want my kid to have one, even if its just one of those with the one button that dials me, for safety reasons not education. I don't think any age is too young, as long as they can be responsible with it.


----------



## jRi0T68 (Sep 10, 2012)

My son has my old vibrant now, but his first phone was an Optimus T (when he was 10).  We got it because we wanted to not only be able to call/text him while he's out with friends on the block, but gps track him, too.  With root and the right apps, he's locked out of everything we don't want him to use.


----------



## xaccers (Sep 10, 2012)

jRi0T68 said:


> My son has my old vibrant now.

Click to collapse



I totally misread that!
Good idea what you did.


----------



## Dblfstr (Sep 10, 2012)

WiredPirate said:


> I'm not too surprised to see this since I've read about several schools making iPads required material for students, but that was for older students. Pretty sure there is already software for iPad to let the educator dictate what apps are launchable during school hours. I think a tablet is a great tool for learning for anybody, if that is how you choose to use it.
> 
> 
> 
> I would want my kid to have one, even if its just one of those with the one button that dials me, for safety reasons not education. I don't think any age is too young, as long as they can be responsible with it.

Click to collapse



Here in Alabama, all children from 3rd grade and up are issued a laptop. Small net-books (my-tab) for the younger kids and full sized HP laptops for the older kids. You have to sign a 4 page contract for the computer and pay a 'registration/insurance' fee. They are to use these in class everyday for math, science, and reading. They are required to bring them home everyday, and back to school everyday. They must be charged at home. You cannot add or delete any application from the computer. You are to provide you own mouse and there is a great need to have WiFi at home. You are also encouraged to supply headphones for your child. 

If an issue arises with the computer, you are to contact the school, who will submit a work order to the IT department located in the city. The IT department will schedule someone to come to the school and fix the problem. The parent is not to attempt to solve the problem on their own. (We do not have admin privileges). There are location devises in the computer. 

If the computer is stolen, we are to notify the school immediately and make a police report. If we do not, the school will file a police report on the parents.

The younger kids (below 3rd grade) have iPads in class. These are not the responsibility of the parents or the kids and the kids do not take them home. Imagine how may would be broken if they were taken back and forth from school everyday.

I think the use of technology in this way is a great thing, my children are already computer savvy (having me as a dad). But for the ones who do not have WiFi, or cannot afford the fee, or do not use computers regularly.. I can foresee some problems.

I have a 2nd grader and a 3rd grader.

In fact, my daughter wrote her first program in C++ last week. Little nerds in the making.  (she is 7)


----------



## WiredPirate (Sep 10, 2012)

Dblfstr said:


> Here in Alabama, all children from 3rd grade and up are issued a laptop. Small net-books (my-tab) for the younger kids and full sized HP laptops for the older kids. You have to sign a 4 page contract for the computer and pay a 'registration/insurance' fee. They are to use these in class everyday for math, science, and reading. They are required to bring them home everyday, and back to school everyday. They must be charged at home. You cannot add or delete any application from the computer. You are to provide you own mouse and there is a great need to have WiFi at home. You are also encouraged to supply headphones for your child.
> 
> If an issue arises with the computer, you are to contact the school, who will submit a work order to the IT department located in the city. The IT department will schedule someone to come to the school and fix the problem. The parent is not to attempt to solve the problem on their own. (We do not have admin privileges). There are location devises in the computer.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



That's cool, I didn't realize y'all were doing that in Huntsville. That's literally close to home for me, I'm only 30 mins away, I stay in Hartselle. Kind of off topic but I voted for Huntsville back when they were in the runnings for Google Fiber, I would have moved there quick.


----------



## jRi0T68 (Sep 10, 2012)

xaccers said:


> I totally misread that!
> Good idea what you did.

Click to collapse



Lol!


----------



## z50king (Sep 10, 2012)

Dblfstr said:


> I think the use of technology in this way is a great thing, my children are already computer savvy (having me as a dad). But for the ones who do not have WiFi, or cannot afford the fee, or do not use computers regularly.. I can foresee some problems.
> 
> I have a 2nd grader and a 3rd grader.
> 
> In fact, my daughter wrote her first program in C++ last week. Little nerds in the making.  (she is 7)

Click to collapse



The new common core state exams are going to be held on computers. There are always other reasons why schools (administration) does things like this. I am sure it is a grain learning tool, though 

I hated c++! That class was almost as hard as point-set topology! 

Sent from my EVO 3D with ViperROM via XDA premium


----------



## LordManhattan (Sep 10, 2012)




----------



## Dblfstr (Sep 10, 2012)

z50king said:


> The new common core state exams are going to be held on computers. There are always other reasons why schools (administration) does things like this. I am sure it is a grain learning tool, though
> 
> I hated c++! That class was almost as hard as point-set topology!
> 
> Sent from my EVO 3D with ViperROM via XDA premium

Click to collapse




I had one C++ class in college. It was a 4 hour Saturday morning class. Needless to say, Saturday mornings were not the best time to be in class... after a great Friday night.

I hated every second of it, I did not understand anything that was going on, and I only had to take the class because it was required for engineering degrees. I did not learn anything.

Then, I got into messing with my phone and other tech stuff. I realized that learning about coding and computer logic, stuff like that was important. My sister-in-law is taking the class now and I am tutoring her. I learned more on my own than I ever did in class. I went ahead a did all the exercises in advance just to make sure I could sufficiently tutor her. It was so easy. All self-taught.

I am thinking about going back to school for a computer science degree.


----------



## LordManhattan (Sep 10, 2012)




----------



## tallyforeman (Sep 10, 2012)




----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Sep 10, 2012)

LordManhattan said:


>

Click to collapse



I'm laughing while standing on a street corner.  That was awesome.

Sent from your mom.


----------



## KidCarter93 (Sep 10, 2012)

Sent from my Paranoid S2...
Who's talking about me


----------



## LordManhattan (Sep 10, 2012)




----------



## orb3000 (Sep 10, 2012)




----------



## KidCarter93 (Sep 10, 2012)

Sent from my Paranoid S2...
Who's talking about me


----------



## LordManhattan (Sep 10, 2012)

100% of the guys in here recognises this couch.


----------



## BeerChameleon (Sep 10, 2012)

LordManhattan said:


> 100% of the guys in here recognises this couch.

Click to collapse



Hmm that does look familar..

Not sure where I have seen that but it definetly looks familar  

---------- Post added at 12:03 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:59 AM ----------

Also this:


----------



## LordManhattan (Sep 10, 2012)

---------- Post added at 07:21 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:21 PM ----------




m1l4droid said:


> have you been interviewed there?

Click to collapse



LOL! I hope not!


----------



## BeerChameleon (Sep 10, 2012)




----------



## z50king (Sep 10, 2012)

LordManhattan said:


> 100% of the guys in here recognises this couch

Click to collapse



As soon as I saw that picture, I was 






Sent from my EVO 3D with ViperROM via XDA premium


----------



## BeerChameleon (Sep 10, 2012)

m1l4droid said:


> You sick bastard.

Click to collapse



What it was on google.. LOL


----------



## 063_XOBX (Sep 10, 2012)




----------



## SimonTS (Sep 10, 2012)




----------



## mrrick (Sep 10, 2012)

Epic party

*signed


----------



## veeman (Sep 11, 2012)

Not sure if Autodesk Downloader is trolling or just retarded.


----------



## LordManhattan (Sep 11, 2012)




----------



## Apex (Sep 11, 2012)

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 Anti-Motorola Ballistic Missile


----------



## mulletcutter (Sep 11, 2012)

LordManhattan said:


>

Click to collapse



http://www.youtube.com/embed/hqyhojksn4U


----------



## ak700 (Sep 11, 2012)

Haha Slender man!


----------



## KennyJoe69 (Sep 11, 2012)

m1l4droid said:


> have you been interviewed there?

Click to collapse



Wrong on some level......

Sent from my ADR6400L using xda app-developers app


----------



## WiredPirate (Sep 11, 2012)




----------



## KeanuC (Sep 11, 2012)

We should be in Iraq and Afghanistan fighting for this. Not oil and to recover WMDs that don't exist.

Sent from my R800x using xda premium


----------



## knuckle03 (Sep 11, 2012)

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## SLB9884 (Sep 11, 2012)

LordManhattan said:


>

Click to collapse



Mother of god.... 

Sent from my PC36100 using xda premium


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Sep 11, 2012)

LordManhattan said:


>

Click to collapse



I hope he carries his wallet in his hat.  It's closer.


----------



## domini99 (Sep 11, 2012)

Deleted, failed upload.


----------



## knuckle03 (Sep 11, 2012)

Free hair cut


----------



## Arisenhavok91 (Sep 11, 2012)

Driving back to work and almost hit a racoon

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I897 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Sep 11, 2012)

Arisenhavok91 said:


> Driving back to work and almost hit a racoon
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I897 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



This is the images thread.  Not Twitter.


----------



## z50king (Sep 11, 2012)

This is kind of on topic... 

Look at that iphone 

Sent from my EVO 3D with ViperROM via XDA premium


----------



## knuckle03 (Sep 11, 2012)

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## tallyforeman (Sep 11, 2012)




----------



## Aust S5 (Sep 11, 2012)




----------



## jugg1es (Sep 11, 2012)

sent from the thing I stab with my finger when I get two minutes


----------



## Aust S5 (Sep 11, 2012)

10 chars


----------



## Aust S5 (Sep 11, 2012)




----------



## mrrick (Sep 11, 2012)

*signed


----------



## Aust S5 (Sep 11, 2012)

noobs


----------



## Aust S5 (Sep 11, 2012)




----------



## WiredPirate (Sep 11, 2012)




----------



## LordManhattan (Sep 11, 2012)

Elvis Ninja Midget. Be afraid, be very afraid.


----------



## corryrox (Sep 11, 2012)

:laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## knuckle03 (Sep 11, 2012)

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## LordManhattan (Sep 11, 2012)




----------



## WiredPirate (Sep 11, 2012)

Ugliest tat ever.


----------



## LordManhattan (Sep 11, 2012)

WiredPirate said:


> Ugliest tat ever.

Click to collapse



Where?


----------



## WiredPirate (Sep 11, 2012)

LordManhattan said:


> Where?

Click to collapse



The tat? On his neck.


----------



## jugg1es (Sep 11, 2012)

sent from the thing I stab with my finger when I get two minutes


----------



## LordManhattan (Sep 11, 2012)

WiredPirate said:


> The tat? On his neck.

Click to collapse



Oh, i didn't see the pic.

Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium


----------



## WiredPirate (Sep 11, 2012)

LordManhattan said:


> Oh, i didn't see the pic.
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium

Click to collapse



I was wondering how you missed it, that thing is fugly. Here have a prescription strength beer.


----------



## mrrick (Sep 11, 2012)

WiredPirate said:


> Ugliest tat ever.

Click to collapse



Possibly. But there are a lot of contenders.. 





*signed


----------



## WiredPirate (Sep 11, 2012)




----------



## KidCarter93 (Sep 11, 2012)

Real talk.


----------



## LordManhattan (Sep 11, 2012)

Both are ugly 

Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium


----------



## jugg1es (Sep 11, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> Real talk.

Click to collapse



The one on the right any day...or night..our whenever really 

sent from the thing I stab with my finger when I get two minutes


----------



## xaccers (Sep 11, 2012)

LordManhattan said:


> Both are ugly
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Indeed, but the one on the right didn't have to be


----------



## mrrick (Sep 11, 2012)

*signed


----------



## LordManhattan (Sep 11, 2012)

xaccers said:


> Indeed, but the one on the right didn't have to be

Click to collapse



That's very true.

Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium


----------



## ak700 (Sep 12, 2012)

LMAO!!


----------



## MissionImprobable (Sep 12, 2012)

xaccers said:


> Indeed, but the one on the right didn't have to be

Click to collapse



Neither had to be


----------



## jRi0T68 (Sep 12, 2012)

At least the one on the right looks like she could be a freak.


----------



## ceredics (Sep 12, 2012)

Lmao


Sent from my Retina Display iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## ceredics (Sep 12, 2012)

Sent from my Retina Display iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## ceredics (Sep 12, 2012)

#change


Sent from my Retina Display iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## LordManhattan (Sep 12, 2012)

The couch is back..


----------



## orb3000 (Sep 12, 2012)

I don´t think needs a translation


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Sep 12, 2012)

Sent from your mom.


----------



## LordManhattan (Sep 12, 2012)

orb3000 said:


> I don´t think needs a translation

Click to collapse



Holy ****, i think i understand spanish.

Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium


----------



## Mr.Mischief (Sep 12, 2012)




----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Sep 12, 2012)

Sent from your mom.


----------



## LordManhattan (Sep 12, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Sent from your mom.

Click to collapse



Aah yes, this brings back good memories. If i'm not mistaken, this was taken at the christmas party in 26489. It was held on the top floor of the death star and we had quite a bit of eggnog. Let's just say Elvis died for the second time that evening. 


Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium


----------



## MissionImprobable (Sep 12, 2012)

I'm druk on Calcululz and ewe guys are comn wif me!


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Sep 12, 2012)

This is how I feel doing math.






Sent from your mom.


----------



## orb3000 (Sep 12, 2012)




----------



## Aust S5 (Sep 12, 2012)

Want!

 Noobs look here


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Sep 12, 2012)

Time to clean the tubes.  Or replace them.  This is what happens when you put a teaspoon of bleach in red coolant.






Sent from your mom.


----------



## Aust S5 (Sep 12, 2012)

How to be lazy, and a genius at the same time.

 Noobs look here


----------



## Apex (Sep 12, 2012)




----------



## RinZo (Sep 12, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Time to clean the tubes.  Or replace them.  This is what happens when you put a teaspoon of bleach in red coolant.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Man that thing is beautiful.


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Sep 12, 2012)

RinZo said:


> Man that thing is beautiful.

Click to collapse



Thanks man!  Gotta clear up the water though.  It's not supposed to be green.

Sent from your mom.


----------



## WiredPirate (Sep 12, 2012)




----------



## LordManhattan (Sep 12, 2012)




----------



## WiredPirate (Sep 12, 2012)




----------



## Apex (Sep 12, 2012)

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Xparent SkyBlue Tapatalk 2


----------



## LordManhattan (Sep 12, 2012)

*Mod edit:* Removed pic


----------



## orb3000 (Sep 12, 2012)




----------



## iok1 (Sep 12, 2012)

orb3000 said:


>

Click to collapse



IPhone

Sent from my jelly bean


----------



## orb3000 (Sep 12, 2012)

iok1 said:


> IPhone
> 
> Sent from my jelly bean

Click to collapse


----------



## PHE-NOM (Sep 12, 2012)

Thanks to all of you for giving a great laugh today, never seen this thread before but I'm subscribing! Here is my contribution.

*Mod edit:* Surprisingly, I removed the pic of a naked woman

Sent from my PC36100 using xda premium


----------



## LordManhattan (Sep 12, 2012)

m1l4droid said:


> Although that is quite amusing, I suggest you remove the curse words, chap.

Click to collapse



YOLO.

---------- Post added at 06:20 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:07 PM ----------


----------



## WiredPirate (Sep 12, 2012)

Before anybody else does this..


----------



## ceredics (Sep 12, 2012)

Sent from my Retina Display iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## LordManhattan (Sep 12, 2012)

wiredpirate said:


> before anybody else does this..

Click to collapse



*"We're able to add a fifth row of icons."*

Ermahgerd ferfth rer!


----------



## WiredPirate (Sep 12, 2012)

LordManhattan said:


> *"We're able to add a fifth row of icons."*
> 
> Ermahgerd ferfth rer!

Click to collapse



And we created an adapter to turn your old charger into a new charger. Only $79.99.


----------



## Apex (Sep 12, 2012)

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 Anti-Motorola Ballistic Missile


----------



## WiredPirate (Sep 12, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 Anti-Motorola Ballistic Missile

Click to collapse



Pie?. On demand?.


Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda premium


----------



## Apex (Sep 12, 2012)

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 Anti-Motorola Ballistic Missile


----------



## WiredPirate (Sep 12, 2012)




----------



## orb3000 (Sep 12, 2012)




----------



## 063_XOBX (Sep 12, 2012)

Saw this while driving earlier. 



Sent from my Nobody Cares.


----------



## M_T_M (Sep 12, 2012)




----------



## xaccers (Sep 12, 2012)

Two iphone users filming in portrait, video playback will be on it's side, while the android uses (SGS3 by the looks of things) knows to film in landscape.


----------



## prototype7 (Sep 12, 2012)

xaccers said:


> Two iphone users filming in portrait, video playback will be on it's side, while the android uses (SGS3 by the looks of things) knows to film in landscape.

Click to collapse








Probably a repost, but relevant.

Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## starnetsd (Sep 12, 2012)

^√^

Sent from my SGH-T999 using xda app-developers app


----------



## 063_XOBX (Sep 12, 2012)




----------



## KennyJoe69 (Sep 13, 2012)

Compfy cat is compfy.

Sent from my ADR6400L using xda app-developers app


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Sep 13, 2012)

xaccers said:


> Two iphone users filming in portrait, video playback will be on it's side, while the android uses (SGS3 by the looks of things) knows to film in landscape.

Click to collapse



That annoys me to no end when people take video in portrait.  My wife does it, so I refuse to watch her videos.

Sent from your mom.


----------



## LordManhattan (Sep 13, 2012)




----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Sep 13, 2012)

Sent from your mom.


----------



## WiredPirate (Sep 13, 2012)

Did somebody call a tow truck?





---------- Post added at 10:39 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:31 PM ----------


----------



## orb3000 (Sep 13, 2012)




----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Sep 13, 2012)

LordManhattan said:


>

Click to collapse









[/IMG]


----------



## z50king (Sep 13, 2012)

---------- Post added at 10:53 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:44 PM ----------


----------



## knuckle03 (Sep 13, 2012)

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## vj_dustin (Sep 13, 2012)




----------



## coolsandie (Sep 13, 2012)




----------



## tazman171 (Sep 13, 2012)

starnetsd said:


> ^√^
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T999 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Love to be that cat, just lounging!


----------



## WiredPirate (Sep 13, 2012)

vj_dustin said:


>

Click to collapse



I had almost forgot about Bubble Bobble.


----------



## vj_dustin (Sep 13, 2012)

remember the pain you will cause if you ever play it again.. XD

---------- Post added at 07:24 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:17 PM ----------

This is actually a really great image i have seen for long!!


----------



## WiredPirate (Sep 13, 2012)

vj_dustin said:


> This is actually a really great image i have seen for long!!

Click to collapse



That's my background on my tablet.

This is my lockscreen.


----------



## vj_dustin (Sep 13, 2012)

WiredPirate said:


> That's my background on my tablet.
> 
> This is my lockscreen.

Click to collapse



so much awesomeness in this post!! :highfive:


----------



## LordManhattan (Sep 13, 2012)




----------



## tallyforeman (Sep 13, 2012)

She's got skillz


----------



## orb3000 (Sep 13, 2012)




----------



## RomWiz (Sep 13, 2012)

orb3000 said:


>

Click to collapse



I want goophone 

Sent from my Kang Phone


----------



## jugg1es (Sep 13, 2012)

RomWiz said:


> I want goophone
> 
> Sent from my Kang Phone

Click to collapse



I'd take one, of only to help me wind up Apple users

sent from the thing I stab with my finger when I get two minutes


----------



## iok1 (Sep 13, 2012)

I want one to troll the isheeps 

Sent from my jelly bean


----------



## jugg1es (Sep 13, 2012)

sent from the thing I stab with my finger when I get two minutes


----------



## KidCarter93 (Sep 13, 2012)

I'm a product of the system I was born to destroy!


----------



## ...Awesome... (Sep 13, 2012)

Sent from my HTC One S using xda app-developers app


----------



## rsCuBe (Sep 13, 2012)

Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda premium


----------



## mrrick (Sep 13, 2012)

*signed


----------



## snowman110011 (Sep 13, 2012)

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## LordManhattan (Sep 13, 2012)




----------



## WiredPirate (Sep 13, 2012)

I knew I'd see a few of these today, that's why I had to jump the gun yesterday haha.


----------



## 063_XOBX (Sep 13, 2012)




----------



## LordManhattan (Sep 13, 2012)




----------



## snowman110011 (Sep 14, 2012)

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## WiredPirate (Sep 14, 2012)

I just got this email from VZW, they want all the iPhone peoples to stay up till 3am to get in their preorders lol.


----------



## KidCarter93 (Sep 14, 2012)

I'm a product of the system I was born to destroy!


----------



## filipinowise (Sep 14, 2012)

Thats in Australia, minimum wage differs per job and stage. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I717 using xda premium


----------



## Aust S5 (Sep 14, 2012)

filipinowise said:


> Thats in Australia, minimum wage differs per job and stage.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I717 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Umm a few pages too late there bud. 

 noobs click here


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Sep 14, 2012)

Sent from your mom.


----------



## ...Awesome... (Sep 14, 2012)

Sent from my HTC One S using xda app-developers app


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Sep 14, 2012)

...Awesome... said:


> Sent from my HTC One S using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



That is freakin brilliant.

Sent from your mom.


----------



## orb3000 (Sep 14, 2012)




----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Sep 14, 2012)

Sent from your mom.


----------



## snowman110011 (Sep 14, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Sent from your mom.

Click to collapse



Is that R2D2 or a flux capacitor? Lol

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Sep 14, 2012)

snowman110011 said:


> Is that R2D2 or a flux capacitor? Lol
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus

Click to collapse



R2 bro.  Fluxy is in the cockpit.

Sent from your mom.


----------



## KeanuC (Sep 14, 2012)

Sent from my R800x using xda premium


----------



## snowman110011 (Sep 14, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> R2 bro.  Fluxy is in the cockpit.
> 
> Sent from your mom.

Click to collapse



Haha that's right I was thinking of Mr fusion... 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Sep 14, 2012)

snowman110011 said:


> Haha that's right I was thinking of Mr fusion...
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus

Click to collapse



I even remember the kind of beer Doc pours in it at the end of part one.  The one and only High Life.:beer:

Sent from your mom.


----------



## snowman110011 (Sep 14, 2012)

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Sep 14, 2012)

Sent from your mom.


----------



## SLB9884 (Sep 14, 2012)

orb3000 said:


>

Click to collapse



SCHOOLING EVERYBODY! !

Sent from my PC36100 using xda premium


----------



## ...Awesome... (Sep 14, 2012)

Sent from my HTC One S using xda app-developers app


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Sep 14, 2012)

...Awesome... said:


> Sent from my HTC One S using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Not without my coffee.







Sent from your mom.


----------



## KidCarter93 (Sep 14, 2012)

I'm a product of the system I was born to destroy!


----------



## KidCarter93 (Sep 14, 2012)

I'm a product of the system I was born to destroy!


----------



## coolsandie (Sep 14, 2012)

As its iPhone mania, I'll also join ..





---




---




---




---




---


----------



## KRAZYADROIDMASTER (Sep 14, 2012)

snowman110011 said:


> Is that R2D2 or a flux capacitor? Lol
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus

Click to collapse



I would like to see that going 55 MPH. HAHAHAHA..... 

Sent from my LG-P999 using xda premium


----------



## deathnotice01 (Sep 14, 2012)

i missed this show,


----------



## Dirk (Sep 14, 2012)

Design your own Nikes HERE and post up *your* look!


----------



## septix (Sep 14, 2012)

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S3 using Tapatalk 2.0


----------



## tallyforeman (Sep 14, 2012)

coolsandie said:


> As its iPhone mania, I'll also join ..
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse


----------



## WiredPirate (Sep 14, 2012)




----------



## Aust S5 (Sep 14, 2012)

Noobs


----------



## LordManhattan (Sep 14, 2012)

"NSFW" 




*Mod edit:* Removed


----------



## 063_XOBX (Sep 14, 2012)

When I saw that the label maker had an apple in the symbols I had to. 

Sent from my Nobody Cares.


----------



## ...Awesome... (Sep 14, 2012)

Sent from my HTC One S using xda app-developers app


----------



## KidCarter93 (Sep 14, 2012)

I'm a product of the system I was born to destroy!


----------



## WiredPirate (Sep 14, 2012)

I guess they couldn't find a dirty mirror to take the pic with their cell phone.


----------



## LordManhattan (Sep 14, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> I'm a product of the system I was born to destroy!

Click to collapse



I'm getting really tired of that signature


----------



## KidCarter93 (Sep 14, 2012)

LordManhattan said:


> I'm getting really tired of that signature

Click to collapse


 Why? 


I'm a product of the system I was born to destroy!


----------



## LordManhattan (Sep 14, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> Why?
> 
> 
> I'm a product of the system I was born to destroy!

Click to collapse



I always read it  I do the same with MTM's sigs, and it's annoying


----------



## M_T_M (Sep 14, 2012)

LordManhattan said:


> I always read it  I do the same with MTM's sigs, and it's annoying

Click to collapse



You wish you be hot like me and me signature 

HOW DO YOU UNLOCK CAPS!!??


----------



## deathnotice01 (Sep 14, 2012)

lordmanhattan said:


> i always read it  i do the same with mtm's sigs, and it's annoying

Click to collapse



POTATOE


----------



## KidCarter93 (Sep 14, 2012)

LordManhattan said:


> I always read it  I do the same with MTM's sigs, and it's annoying

Click to collapse



You shouldn't keep reading it then 


I'm a product of the system I was born to destroy!


----------



## LordManhattan (Sep 14, 2012)

M_T_M said:


> You wish you be hot like me and me signature
> 
> HOW DO YOU UNLOCK CAPS!!??

Click to collapse





deathnotice01 said:


> POTATOE

Click to collapse





KidCarter93 said:


> You shouldn't keep reading it then
> 
> 
> I'm a product of the system I was born to destroy!

Click to collapse


----------



## M_T_M (Sep 14, 2012)

LordManhattan said:


>

Click to collapse





HOW DO YOU UNLOCK CAPS!!??


----------



## KidCarter93 (Sep 14, 2012)

LordManhattan said:


>

Click to collapse



I'm not buffering. I'm just standing still!


----------



## WiredPirate (Sep 14, 2012)




----------



## LordManhattan (Sep 14, 2012)

M_T_M said:


> View attachment 1326486View attachment 1326487
> 
> HOW DO YOU UNLOCK CAPS!!??

Click to collapse





KidCarter93 said:


> I'm not buffering. I'm just standing still!

Click to collapse


----------



## KidCarter93 (Sep 14, 2012)

LordManhattan said:


>

Click to collapse



I'm a product of the system I was born to destroy!


----------



## LordManhattan (Sep 14, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> I'm a product of the system I was born to destroy!

Click to collapse


----------



## KidCarter93 (Sep 14, 2012)

LordManhattan said:


>

Click to collapse



I'm a product of the system I was born to destroy!


----------



## WiredPirate (Sep 14, 2012)

LordManhattan said:


>

Click to collapse


----------



## LordManhattan (Sep 14, 2012)




----------



## KidCarter93 (Sep 14, 2012)

I'm a product of the system I was born to destroy!


----------



## 063_XOBX (Sep 14, 2012)

If this picture doesn't make you smile you aren't human.







PS: They call them doggles.


----------



## LordManhattan (Sep 14, 2012)

063_XOBX said:


> If this picture doesn't make you smile you aren't human.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



TIL that i'm not human


----------



## tallyforeman (Sep 14, 2012)




----------



## mrrick (Sep 14, 2012)

*signed


----------



## WiredPirate (Sep 14, 2012)

mrrick said:


> *signed

Click to collapse



Very nice.


----------



## predatOr (Sep 14, 2012)

Seriously off topic 

Sent from my ST15i using xda app-developers app


----------



## WiredPirate (Sep 14, 2012)




----------



## LordManhattan (Sep 14, 2012)




----------



## WiredPirate (Sep 14, 2012)

LordManhattan said:


>

Click to collapse


----------



## SimonTS (Sep 14, 2012)




----------



## 063_XOBX (Sep 14, 2012)




----------



## deathnotice01 (Sep 14, 2012)

---------- Post added at 04:07 AM ---------- Previous post was at 04:00 AM ----------


----------



## predatOr (Sep 14, 2012)

Sent from my ST15i using xda app-developers app


----------



## ross231 (Sep 14, 2012)




----------



## WiredPirate (Sep 14, 2012)

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=31562799&postcount=47


----------



## orb3000 (Sep 14, 2012)




----------



## plegdroid (Sep 14, 2012)

ⓐⓝⓓⓡⓞⓢⓘⓓⓔ  ⓘⓢ  ⓝⓞⓣ  ⓐ  ⓢⓘⓝ


----------



## orb3000 (Sep 14, 2012)




----------



## LordManhattan (Sep 15, 2012)




----------



## orb3000 (Sep 15, 2012)




----------



## LordManhattan (Sep 15, 2012)




----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Sep 15, 2012)

Sent from your mom.


----------



## ...Awesome... (Sep 15, 2012)

Sent from my HTC One S using xda app-developers app


----------



## ak700 (Sep 15, 2012)




----------



## knuckle03 (Sep 15, 2012)

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## defcomg (Sep 15, 2012)




----------



## coolsandie (Sep 15, 2012)

---




---


----------



## LordManhattan (Sep 15, 2012)

Topless picture of Kate Middleton


----------



## coolsandie (Sep 15, 2012)

LordManhattan said:


> Topless picture of Kate Middleton

Click to collapse


----------



## LordManhattan (Sep 15, 2012)

You haven't even pressed the button.


----------



## coolsandie (Sep 15, 2012)

LordManhattan said:


> You haven't even pressed the button.

Click to collapse



Of course, I can see her topless pic. That's why No.jpg


----------



## deathnotice01 (Sep 15, 2012)




----------



## plegdroid (Sep 15, 2012)

LordManhattan said:


> Topless picture of Kate Middleton

Click to collapse



made me look 





ⓐⓝⓓⓡⓞⓢⓘⓓⓔ  ⓘⓢ  ⓝⓞⓣ  ⓐ  ⓢⓘⓝ


----------



## LordManhattan (Sep 15, 2012)




----------



## deathnotice01 (Sep 15, 2012)

LordManhattan said:


> Topless picture of Kate Middleton

Click to collapse


----------



## mrrick (Sep 15, 2012)

*signed


----------



## WiredPirate (Sep 15, 2012)




----------



## snowman110011 (Sep 15, 2012)

Zombie bow target... lol

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## 063_XOBX (Sep 16, 2012)

Just doin' mascot stuff.


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Sep 16, 2012)

Sent from your mom.


----------



## KidCarter93 (Sep 16, 2012)

I'm a product of the system I was born to destroy!


----------



## mrrick (Sep 16, 2012)

*signed


----------



## Mephikun (Sep 16, 2012)




----------



## LordManhattan (Sep 16, 2012)




----------



## prototype7 (Sep 16, 2012)

No idea why but I laughed way too much at this.

---------- Post added at 10:22 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:11 PM ----------


----------



## LordManhattan (Sep 16, 2012)




----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Sep 16, 2012)

Sent from your mom.


----------



## noahk423 (Sep 16, 2012)

Just look at the names...

Sent from my LG-P999 using xda app-developers app


----------



## 063_XOBX (Sep 16, 2012)

noahk423 said:


> Just look at the names...
> 
> Sent from my LG-P999 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



I think I might be racist for laughing as hard as I did.


----------



## noahk423 (Sep 16, 2012)

063_XOBX said:


> I think I might be racist for laughing as hard as I did.

Click to collapse



Haha, saw this in publix months ago. I couldn't resist taking a picture of it. Whoever did it was a genius.

Sent from my LG-P999 using xda app-developers app


----------



## WiredPirate (Sep 16, 2012)




----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Sep 16, 2012)

Sent from your mom.


----------



## WiredPirate (Sep 16, 2012)




----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Sep 16, 2012)

What a fantastic deal.










I'm gonna sit in traffic to ride their stationary bikes, fer sher!


Sent from your mom.


----------



## ak700 (Sep 16, 2012)

I HOPE I CAN


----------



## orb3000 (Sep 16, 2012)




----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Sep 16, 2012)




----------



## Aust S5 (Sep 16, 2012)

Cause I could.


----------



## tazman171 (Sep 16, 2012)

Aust S5 said:


> Cause I could.

Click to collapse



Hah hah!, ROFL!


----------



## Hayden18 (Sep 16, 2012)

..


----------



## septix (Sep 16, 2012)

Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda premium


----------



## Vagelis1608 (Sep 16, 2012)

The newest car in the world!!!!
XD XD XD XD XD XD



Sent from my GT-I5500 using xda premium


----------



## ortrigger (Sep 16, 2012)

Vagelis1608 said:


> The newest car in the world!!!!
> XD XD XD XD XD XD
> 
> Sent from my GT-I5500 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Must have been introduced by Apple.

sent from my LG spectrum.


----------



## deathnotice01 (Sep 16, 2012)




----------



## prototype7 (Sep 16, 2012)

deathnotice01 said:


>

Click to collapse



That's the moment when you know that program is almost definitely malware.


----------



## LordManhattan (Sep 16, 2012)




----------



## mrrick (Sep 16, 2012)

*signed


----------



## CuBz90 (Sep 16, 2012)

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S3 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## orb3000 (Sep 16, 2012)




----------



## ak700 (Sep 16, 2012)




----------



## LordManhattan (Sep 16, 2012)




----------



## trell959 (Sep 16, 2012)

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## mulletcutter (Sep 16, 2012)

LordManhattan said:


>

Click to collapse



u were born in '93?


----------



## KidCarter93 (Sep 16, 2012)

mulletcutter said:


> u were born in '93?

Click to collapse



It says 19993, not 1993.


I'm a product of the system I was born to destroy!


----------



## septix (Sep 16, 2012)

Stock rom

Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda premium


----------



## LordManhattan (Sep 16, 2012)

mulletcutter said:


> u were born in '93?

Click to collapse



1. Not my screenshot
2. 1986


----------



## mulletcutter (Sep 16, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> It says 19993, not 1993.
> 
> 
> I'm a product of the system I was born to destroy!

Click to collapse


----------



## domini99 (Sep 16, 2012)

Im watching youtube, a video 'bout minecraft, how somebody almost dies coz of creeper.
Well, here are the reactions:


Sent from my sending thing..


----------



## xaccers (Sep 16, 2012)

LordManhattan said:


> 1. Not my screenshot
> 2. 1986

Click to collapse



pah youngster


----------



## mrrick (Sep 17, 2012)

*signed


----------



## KennyJoe69 (Sep 17, 2012)

mrrick said:


> *signed

Click to collapse



Nice fish, bro.

Sent from my ADR6400L using xda app-developers app


----------



## 063_XOBX (Sep 17, 2012)




----------



## mrrick (Sep 17, 2012)

KennyJoe69 said:


> Nice fish, bro.
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Thanks. He never stops moving, so these are the best pics I can get with my phone. He's a halfmoon-double tail. 

*signed


----------



## RinZo (Sep 17, 2012)

lmao


----------



## PlatinumPenguin (Sep 17, 2012)




----------



## LordManhattan (Sep 17, 2012)




----------



## KeanuC (Sep 17, 2012)

Sent from my R800x using xda premium


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Sep 17, 2012)

Taste tha flava.









Sent from your mom.


----------



## 063_XOBX (Sep 17, 2012)




----------



## mulletcutter (Sep 17, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Taste tha flava.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I'd leave that $hit in the garbage


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Sep 17, 2012)

mulletcutter said:


> I'd leave that $hit in the garbage

Click to collapse



I couldn't agree more!

Sent from your mom.


----------



## 063_XOBX (Sep 17, 2012)

mulletcutter said:


> I'd leave that $hit in the garbage

Click to collapse



I wouldn't buy that for a dollar.


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Sep 17, 2012)

Sent from your mom.


----------



## LordManhattan (Sep 17, 2012)

Don't ask. I have no idea. I found it on the internet. That's all.


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Sep 17, 2012)

LordManhattan said:


> Don't ask. I have no idea. I found it on the internet. That's all.

Click to collapse



You and your gifs, arg....will check it out on my PC in a bit.

Sent from your mom.

---------- Post added at 09:14 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:06 PM ----------

Your argument is invalid.







Sent from your mom.


----------



## LordManhattan (Sep 17, 2012)

Gif's are more fun than regular pics! They move god damnit!

Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Sep 17, 2012)

LordManhattan said:


> Gif's are more fun than regular pics! They move god damnit!
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium

Click to collapse



And I'm OK with that!

I just use the app 90% of the time, so I always have to remember to check back when I'm on my PC.

Sent from your mom.

---------- Post added at 10:19 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:09 PM ----------







Sent from your mom.


----------



## vj_dustin (Sep 17, 2012)

LordManhattan said:


> Gif's are more fun than regular pics! They move god damnit!
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium

Click to collapse



which is why i'm hopping on the gif bandwagon :highfive:

*Mod edit:* Not with that image you're not


----------



## knuckle03 (Sep 17, 2012)

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## KeanuC (Sep 17, 2012)

Sent......


----------



## orb3000 (Sep 17, 2012)




----------



## roofrider (Sep 17, 2012)




----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Sep 17, 2012)

Sent from your mom.


----------



## ...Awesome... (Sep 17, 2012)

roofrider said:


>

Click to collapse





Sent from my HTC One S using xda app-developers app


----------



## malybru (Sep 17, 2012)




----------



## WiredPirate (Sep 17, 2012)




----------



## LordManhattan (Sep 17, 2012)

Spongebob is ready.


----------



## ...Awesome... (Sep 17, 2012)

I'm ready!

Sent from my HTC One S using xda app-developers app


----------



## malybru (Sep 17, 2012)




----------



## LordManhattan (Sep 17, 2012)




----------



## WiredPirate (Sep 17, 2012)




----------



## Dirk (Sep 17, 2012)

*I'll take two of those to go please..*


----------



## WiredPirate (Sep 17, 2012)

What is that in the center next to the shrooms?


----------



## jugg1es (Sep 17, 2012)

WiredPirate said:


> What is that in the center next to the shrooms?

Click to collapse



Black pudding.....yum

stopped from the thing I stab with my finger when I get two minutes


----------



## malybru (Sep 17, 2012)

WiredPirate said:


> What is that in the center next to the shrooms?

Click to collapse



Looks like black pudding


----------



## jugg1es (Sep 17, 2012)

WiredPirate said:


> What is that in the center next to the shrooms?

Click to collapse



congealed pigs blood basically

stopped from the thing I stab with my finger when I get two minutes


----------



## WiredPirate (Sep 17, 2012)

jugg1es said:


> congealed pigs blood basically

Click to collapse



That does not sound appetizing to me at all, I imagine it would even be considered taboo here.


----------



## malybru (Sep 17, 2012)




----------



## ross231 (Sep 17, 2012)




----------



## vj_dustin (Sep 17, 2012)

vj_dustin said:


> which is why i'm hopping on the gif bandwagon :highfive:
> 
> *Mod edit:* Not with that image you're not

Click to collapse



awww... :/
well, here's some family time gif :|
not exactly kid stuff though :silly:


----------



## WiredPirate (Sep 17, 2012)




----------



## LordManhattan (Sep 17, 2012)




----------



## WiredPirate (Sep 17, 2012)




----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Sep 17, 2012)

Sent from your mom.


----------



## WiredPirate (Sep 17, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Sent from your mom.

Click to collapse


----------



## jugg1es (Sep 17, 2012)

http://www.imgur.com/oc9r8.jpeg

sent from the thing I stab with my finger when I get two minutes

---------- Post added at 08:51 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:44 PM ----------







sent from the thing I stab with my finger when I get two minutes


----------



## Archer (Sep 17, 2012)

jugg1es said:


> http://www.imgur.com/oc9r8.jpeg
> 
> sent from the thing I stab with my finger when I get two minutes
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I see your palindrome and raise you....






Taco Cat!


----------



## LordManhattan (Sep 17, 2012)




----------



## X8invisible (Sep 17, 2012)

LordManhattan said:


>

Click to collapse




http://i.imgur.com/vdo6B.png
"Searching is like eating: If you don't do it you'll die"©X8invisible


----------



## malybru (Sep 17, 2012)




----------



## M_T_M (Sep 17, 2012)




----------



## jugg1es (Sep 17, 2012)

http://www.imgur.com/WTdMc.jpeg
sent from the thing I stab with my finger when I get two minutes


----------



## 063_XOBX (Sep 17, 2012)

Genius packaging. If I was in the market for a new watch I would consider it, even at the high price.


----------



## orb3000 (Sep 17, 2012)




----------



## prototype7 (Sep 17, 2012)




----------



## xaccers (Sep 17, 2012)

Robocop. Oh dear, oh dear, oh dear


----------



## KeanuC (Sep 17, 2012)

Classic


----------



## mulletcutter (Sep 17, 2012)

LordManhattan said:


>

Click to collapse



wow WII really?...that was the biggest POS ever. i played it like 3 times. now it sits next to my xbox360 that doesnt get played.


----------



## LordManhattan (Sep 17, 2012)

*Mod edit:* You really need to read things before you post them!


----------



## mrrick (Sep 18, 2012)

*signed


----------



## Bubonic78 (Sep 18, 2012)

A sad site I know


Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I997 using xda premium


----------



## CuBz90 (Sep 18, 2012)

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S3 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## noahk423 (Sep 18, 2012)

Cyanide and Happiness anyone?


----------



## 063_XOBX (Sep 18, 2012)




----------



## InfiniteNomad (Sep 18, 2012)

Prolly a repost...


----------



## mrrick (Sep 18, 2012)

Bubonic78 said:


> View attachment 1334539
> A sad site I know
> 
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I997 using xda premium

Click to collapse





*signed


----------



## KeanuC (Sep 18, 2012)

Sent from my R800x using xda premium


----------



## KeanuC (Sep 18, 2012)

Would make a great Cynogenmod wallpaper.


----------



## LordManhattan (Sep 18, 2012)




----------



## ak700 (Sep 18, 2012)




----------



## KeanuC (Sep 18, 2012)

My new wallpaper.


----------



## orb3000 (Sep 18, 2012)




----------



## shravbits (Sep 18, 2012)

Sent from my Kindle Fire


----------



## veeman (Sep 18, 2012)




----------



## jaszek (Sep 18, 2012)

Remember when Told you people about this place after I posted the "There is no slaughter without laughter" pic? Finally remembered to take a picture of it.






This is the same place back when STreet View came around. http://goo.gl/maps/5pPa2


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Sep 18, 2012)

*Mod edit:* Pic removed

Sent from your mom.


----------



## jaszek (Sep 18, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> *Mod edit:* Pic removed
> 
> Sent from your mom.

Click to collapse



Get your ass in chat


----------



## vj_dustin (Sep 18, 2012)

aah i wish i had such people in my friend list..


----------



## KidCarter93 (Sep 18, 2012)

I'm a product of the system I was born to destroy!


----------



## LordManhattan (Sep 18, 2012)

jaszek said:


> Get your ass in chat

Click to collapse



Who are you?

Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium


----------



## jaszek (Sep 18, 2012)

LordManhattan said:


> Who are you?
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium

Click to collapse



I am the one, the only...Archer. I logged in as him and pretend to be posting as a dead person.


----------



## LordManhattan (Sep 18, 2012)

Sweet! How's the channel doing? Still deserted? 

Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium


----------



## jaszek (Sep 18, 2012)

LordManhattan said:


> Sweet! How's the channel doing? Still deserted?
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium

Click to collapse



There's like 30 people in there right now.


----------



## LordManhattan (Sep 18, 2012)

jaszek said:


> There's like 30 people in there right now.

Click to collapse



Whaaaaat? Damn, i bet i'm missing a lot of funny stuff then.

Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Sep 18, 2012)

LordManhattan said:


> Whaaaaat? Damn, i bet i'm missing a lot of funny stuff then.
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium

Click to collapse



We're all done in there now.  Time to wash the sheets.


----------



## orb3000 (Sep 18, 2012)




----------



## ...Awesome... (Sep 18, 2012)

1050??? Wtf!

Sent from my HTC One S using xda app-developers app


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Sep 18, 2012)

...Awesome... said:


> 1050??? Wtf!
> 
> Sent from my HTC One S using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Seems legit.


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Sep 18, 2012)

i suppose i should setup sms scheduler to spam that number every 5 minutes? lol..


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Sep 18, 2012)

BNaughty said:


> i suppose i should setup sms scheduler to spam that number every 5 minutes? a little too many digits?  lol..

Click to collapse



Can you imagine the calls that guy is getting?


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Sep 18, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Can you imagine the calls that guy is getting?

Click to collapse



there used to be some phonecards that would let you spoof a number when calling...  certainly something else is available...  ill brb, gonna do a little googling...

---------- Post added at 12:57 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:49 AM ----------

alright guys this works:

http://www.spooftel.com/freecall/

i put in the info and it brought me to a next page with more info...  i just let it sit there and didnt fill in a thing...  its called my phone twice and left a msg...







NOW GET SPOOFING!!!

---------- Post added at 01:07 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:57 AM ----------

Just to follow up on this it only works if you put your correct number, and if answered it will ring you back, mine went to my vm, so its not completely anyonymous!!!


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Sep 18, 2012)

BNaughty said:


> there used to be some phonecards that would let you spoof a number when calling...  certainly something else is available...  ill brb, gonna do a little googling...
> 
> ---------- Post added at 12:57 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:49 AM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Thanks, now I have the damn song stuck in my head.


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Sep 18, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Thanks, now I have the damn song stuck in my head.

Click to collapse



I got it, I got, I got it
I got your number on the wall
I got it, I got, I got it
For a good time, For a good time call...


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Sep 18, 2012)

BNaughty said:


> I got it, I got, I got it
> I got your number on the wall
> I got it, I got, I got it
> For a good time, For a good time call...

Click to collapse



STOP!!!!!


:crying:


----------



## ...Awesome... (Sep 18, 2012)

Sent from my Toasted Marshmallow using Tapatalk 2


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Sep 18, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> STOP!!!!!
> 
> 
> :crying:

Click to collapse



sorry man, i know it's a catchy song...  i won't post a youtube...  that was next...  but i feel your pain...


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Sep 18, 2012)

BNaughty said:


> sorry man, i know it's a catchy song...  i won't post a youtube...  that was next...  but i feel your pain...

Click to collapse



hahaha...i'm a good sport.  it's actually a great song, so no worries.


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Sep 18, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> hahaha...i'm a good sport.  it's actually a great song, so no worries.

Click to collapse



http://www.internetnews.com/ec-news...e+of+8675309+Pulls+in+Almost+200K+on+eBay.htm
http://articles.cnn.com/2009-02-02/...mmy-tutone-song-number-for-sale?_s=PM:SHOWBIZ


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Sep 18, 2012)

BNaughty said:


> http://www.internetnews.com/ec-news...e+of+8675309+Pulls+in+Almost+200K+on+eBay.htm
> http://articles.cnn.com/2009-02-02/...mmy-tutone-song-number-for-sale?_s=PM:SHOWBIZ

Click to collapse



genius.


----------



## xaccers (Sep 18, 2012)

ak700 said:


>

Click to collapse



and Royal Marines strapped to the wings because you don't leave a fallen comrade behind.

http://www.metro.co.uk/news/33425-marines-strapped-to-apache-wings-in-rescue-mission


----------



## KeanuC (Sep 18, 2012)

ONE OF THE GREATEST MEN TO LIVE.

Sent from my R800x using xda premium


----------



## Dirk (Sep 18, 2012)

KeanuC said:


> ONE OF THE GREATEST MEN TO LIVE.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse




Ming The Merciless?


----------



## KeanuC (Sep 18, 2012)

Sent from my R800x using xda premium


----------



## veeman (Sep 18, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> STAHP!!!!!
> 
> 
> :crying:

Click to collapse



FTFY


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Sep 18, 2012)

DirkGently said:


> Ming The Merciless?

Click to collapse



Anton LaVey?

Sent from your mom.


----------



## LordManhattan (Sep 18, 2012)




----------



## malybru (Sep 18, 2012)

fish is probably thinking:


----------



## malybru (Sep 18, 2012)

Haters gonna hate


----------



## 85gallon (Sep 18, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Sent from your mom.

Click to collapse


----------



## xaccers (Sep 18, 2012)

KeanuC said:


> ONE OF THE GREATEST MEN TO LIVE.
> 
> Sent from my R800x using xda premium

Click to collapse



Meh, I've known better.


----------



## 063_XOBX (Sep 18, 2012)




----------



## malybru (Sep 18, 2012)




----------



## Mr.Mischief (Sep 19, 2012)

---------- Post added at 06:24 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:17 PM ----------


----------



## orb3000 (Sep 19, 2012)




----------



## strip419 (Sep 19, 2012)

zombie  kill down


----------



## WiredPirate (Sep 19, 2012)

orb3000 said:


>

Click to collapse



These smoking bans are getting out of control.


----------



## philcox97 (Sep 19, 2012)

Only at wal-mart

Sent from my PC36100 using xda premium


----------



## Mephikun (Sep 19, 2012)

Minecraft meme flood! Put in hide tags so you don't have to scroll for 3-5 seconds


----------



## LordManhattan (Sep 19, 2012)




----------



## 063_XOBX (Sep 19, 2012)

I don't care how dated the reference is. It's still funny.


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Sep 19, 2012)

---------- Post added at 12:25 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:05 AM ----------












---------- Post added at 12:35 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:25 AM ----------


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Sep 19, 2012)

^^^^^   LOLOLOL at Michael Irvin.

Did you watch the video that a guy in OT started a thread for about the Cowboys fan freaking out?  worth a watch.


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Sep 19, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> ^^^^^   LOLOLOL at Michael Irvin.
> 
> Did you watch the video that a guy in OT started a thread for about the Cowboys fan freaking out?  worth a watch.

Click to collapse



I didn't see that one, ill go check it out...  Sometimes I'm a victim of just clinking Control Panel...





















---------- Post added at 01:12 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:51 AM ----------


----------



## z50king (Sep 19, 2012)

Sent from my EVO 3D with ViperROM via XDA premium


----------



## z50king (Sep 19, 2012)

m1l4droid said:


> lolwhat?

Click to collapse



What do you mean? My picture showed up right? Go back a little and there is a Craigs list ad

Sent from my EVO 3D with ViperROM via XDA premium


----------



## vj_dustin (Sep 19, 2012)

After this, either he's dead, or he's dead.. XD


----------



## WiredPirate (Sep 19, 2012)

The PS3 is not aging well.





---------- Post added at 10:42 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:13 AM ----------







---------- Post added at 10:45 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:42 AM ----------


----------



## RomWiz (Sep 19, 2012)

Someone put out a contest on facebook to win this "iphone 5" LOL







$3nt fr0m my K4ng Ph0ne


----------



## redneck_666 (Sep 19, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> ^^^^^   LOLOLOL at Michael Irvin.
> 
> Did you watch the video that a guy in OT started a thread for about the Cowboys fan freaking out?  worth a watch.

Click to collapse



Was that the game when my Seahawks killed the Cryboys?

Sent from my AOKP'd Note


----------



## WiredPirate (Sep 19, 2012)

Would you kindly take my money?


----------



## LordManhattan (Sep 19, 2012)




----------



## Mr.Mischief (Sep 19, 2012)




----------



## LordManhattan (Sep 19, 2012)




----------



## xaccers (Sep 19, 2012)

snowman110011 said:


> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus

Click to collapse



Except Billy now thinks his girlfriend is sleeping around behind his back when she isn't, and he can't remember anything from last month (I had a pot smoking friend just like that).


----------



## snowman110011 (Sep 19, 2012)

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## veeman (Sep 19, 2012)




----------



## M_T_M (Sep 19, 2012)

let us deviate from your drug related chatter mates and concentrate on more important topics such as funny pictures, please 

Cheers,


----------



## snowman110011 (Sep 19, 2012)

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## M_T_M (Sep 19, 2012)




----------



## LordManhattan (Sep 19, 2012)




----------



## Mr.Mischief (Sep 19, 2012)




----------



## tallyforeman (Sep 19, 2012)




----------



## LordManhattan (Sep 19, 2012)




----------



## snowman110011 (Sep 19, 2012)

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## tallyforeman (Sep 20, 2012)




----------



## jugg1es (Sep 20, 2012)

Guess someone removed my gif of Kermit, wasn't sure if it would be to much

sent from the thing I stab with my finger when I get two minutes


----------



## ak700 (Sep 20, 2012)

*SEEMS LEGIT*


----------



## KeanuC (Sep 20, 2012)

Sent from my R800x using xda premium


----------



## LordManhattan (Sep 20, 2012)




----------



## shahkam (Sep 20, 2012)

LordManhattan said:


>

Click to collapse



Illusion at its best.

Sent From My Sexy Sensation Running Aokp.


----------



## shravbits (Sep 20, 2012)

Sent from my Kindle Fire


The Google Glasses Project


----------



## z50king (Sep 20, 2012)

Sent from my EVO 3D with ViperROM via XDA premium


----------



## z50king (Sep 20, 2012)

Ghjfjjfjkkvdf

Sent from my EVO 3D with ViperROM via XDA premium


----------



## z50king (Sep 20, 2012)

Y

Hfjvfjvg

Sent from my EVO 3D with ViperROM via XDA premium


----------



## z50king (Sep 20, 2012)

Vdjh64&&+j

Sent from my EVO 3D with ViperROM via XDA premium


----------



## z50king (Sep 20, 2012)

-gfjjjd*+:8("dfjj'

Sent from my EVO 3D with ViperROM via XDA premium


----------



## z50king (Sep 20, 2012)

This is one of my all time faves 

Sent from my EVO 3D with ViperROM via XDA premium


----------



## z50king (Sep 20, 2012)

BAWSSS

Sent from my EVO 3D with ViperROM via XDA premium


----------



## z50king (Sep 20, 2012)

That's all for now 

Sent from my EVO 3D with ViperROM via XDA premium


----------



## roofrider (Sep 20, 2012)




----------



## tazman171 (Sep 20, 2012)

Because....


----------



## tazman171 (Sep 20, 2012)

<<<<<<<<<<<>>>>>>>>>>>


----------



## tazman171 (Sep 20, 2012)

<<<<<<<<<<>>>>>>>>>>>


----------



## tazman171 (Sep 20, 2012)

<<<<<<<<<<<>>>>>>>>>>>


----------



## tallyforeman (Sep 20, 2012)




----------



## snowman110011 (Sep 20, 2012)

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## M_T_M (Sep 20, 2012)

m1l4droid said:


> Obviously only the covering plastic was made in the US.

Click to collapse



Captain Obvious strikes again 


HOW DO YOU UNLOCK CAPS!!??


----------



## roofrider (Sep 20, 2012)




----------



## jaszek (Sep 20, 2012)

Fresh from my news feed


----------



## CuBz90 (Sep 20, 2012)

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S3 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## M_T_M (Sep 20, 2012)

CuBz90 said:


> Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S3 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse


----------



## CuBz90 (Sep 20, 2012)

M_T_M said:


>

Click to collapse








Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S3 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## M_T_M (Sep 20, 2012)

CuBz90 said:


> Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S3 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse








Just because you have a Panda as your avatar


----------



## Dblfstr (Sep 20, 2012)

M_T_M said:


> Just because you have a Panda as your avatar

Click to collapse



Did someone say Panda?

Seems Legit


----------



## CuBz90 (Sep 20, 2012)

M_T_M said:


> Just because you have a Panda as your avatar

Click to collapse








Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S3 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## LordManhattan (Sep 20, 2012)




----------



## WiredPirate (Sep 20, 2012)




----------



## tallyforeman (Sep 20, 2012)

Beer pong anyone??


----------



## tallyforeman (Sep 20, 2012)




----------



## LordManhattan (Sep 20, 2012)




----------



## orb3000 (Sep 20, 2012)




----------



## WiredPirate (Sep 20, 2012)

LordManhattan said:


>

Click to collapse



Is that where baby airplanes come from?


----------



## tazman171 (Sep 20, 2012)

<<<<<<<<<>>>>>>>>>>


----------



## WiredPirate (Sep 20, 2012)




----------



## Jarmezrocks (Sep 20, 2012)

orb3000 said:


>

Click to collapse



Poor guy

He probably has narcolepsy like me





ahh well at least I can laugh about it .......and now so can you hehe


----------



## malybru (Sep 20, 2012)

Hmm,neat


----------



## LordManhattan (Sep 20, 2012)




----------



## tallyforeman (Sep 20, 2012)




----------



## ...Awesome... (Sep 20, 2012)

Sent from my Toasted Marshmallow using Tapatalk 2


----------



## WiredPirate (Sep 20, 2012)




----------



## LordManhattan (Sep 20, 2012)

WiredPirate said:


>

Click to collapse


----------



## BeerChameleon (Sep 20, 2012)

KeanuC said:


> Sent from my R800x using xda premium

Click to collapse



LOL

All of those suck except the last one 

---------- Post added at 12:17 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:14 PM ----------




WiredPirate said:


>

Click to collapse



LOL

July 2011 this happened:


----------



## shahkam (Sep 20, 2012)

tallyforeman said:


>

Click to collapse



Hard choice .. 

Sent From My Sexy Sensation Running Aokp.


----------



## LordManhattan (Sep 20, 2012)

The older one please. I'm still young, so the older ones are still young too


----------



## orb3000 (Sep 20, 2012)

*Real MEME*


----------



## 063_XOBX (Sep 20, 2012)

*Mod edit;* Keep it clean everyone.


----------



## WiredPirate (Sep 20, 2012)

orb3000 said:


>

Click to collapse


----------



## malybru (Sep 20, 2012)




----------



## KidCarter93 (Sep 20, 2012)

I'm a product of the system I was born to destroy!


----------



## malybru (Sep 20, 2012)

At least Health and Safety will be pleased...
They are wearing helmets.


----------



## orb3000 (Sep 20, 2012)




----------



## LordManhattan (Sep 20, 2012)

orb3000 said:


>

Click to collapse



http://theamazingios6maps.tumblr.com/


----------



## shahkam (Sep 20, 2012)

LordManhattan said:


> The older one please. I'm still young, so the older ones are still young too

Click to collapse



We all love to impress ladys so the young one  

Sent From My Sexy Sensation Running Aokp.


----------



## CuBz90 (Sep 20, 2012)

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S3 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## LordManhattan (Sep 20, 2012)

shahkam said:


> We all love to impress ladys so the young one
> 
> Sent From My Sexy Sensation Running Aokp.

Click to collapse



That's no fun! It takes like $10 and a car to impress the young ones. The elders on the other hand; much more satisfying since you really have to work for it.


----------



## snowman110011 (Sep 20, 2012)

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## malybru (Sep 20, 2012)




----------



## LordManhattan (Sep 20, 2012)




----------



## WiredPirate (Sep 21, 2012)

snowman110011 said:


> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus

Click to collapse



Anna Farris is one of those people that never seems to age.


----------



## jaszek (Sep 21, 2012)

WiredPirate said:


> Anna Farris is one of those people that never seems to age.

Click to collapse



She's aging, but just the right amount.


----------



## snowman110011 (Sep 21, 2012)

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## noahk423 (Sep 21, 2012)

Sent from my LG-P999 using xda app-developers app


----------



## shahkam (Sep 21, 2012)

LordManhattan said:


> That's no fun! It takes like $10 and a car to impress the young ones. The elders on the other hand; much more satisfying since you really have to work for it.

Click to collapse



If your a young dude like me youd pick the young one  because the old one is gonna be expansive $$$ lol but yes i agree that the elders would be much more satisfying 
 

Sent From My Sexy Sensation Running Aokp.


----------



## mrrick (Sep 21, 2012)

My bad.. 

*signed


----------



## jaszek (Sep 21, 2012)

shahkam said:


> If your a young dude like me youd pick the young one  because the old one is gonna be expansive $$$ lol but yes i agree that the elders would be much more satisfying
> 
> 
> Sent From My Sexy Sensation Running Aokp.

Click to collapse



I'm young(er) and I'd rather have the MILF. How is the old one expensive. She has money, she just wants you for f-


----------



## snowman110011 (Sep 21, 2012)

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## veeman (Sep 21, 2012)




----------



## ak700 (Sep 21, 2012)




----------



## shahkam (Sep 21, 2012)

jaszek said:


> I'm young(er) and I'd rather have the MILF. How is the old one expensive. She has money, she just wants you for f-

Click to collapse



Expansive i meant like you wont easily impress her.. but yeah i wouldnt mind a milf neither 

Sent From My Sexy Sensation Running Aokp.


----------



## jaszek (Sep 21, 2012)

For Babydoll25

From: Dexter whatever that number was


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Sep 21, 2012)

jaszek said:


> For Babydoll25
> 
> From: Dexter whatever that number was

Click to collapse



Here's my contribution...






Sent from your mom.


----------



## bzmotoninja83 (Sep 21, 2012)

Sent from my XT910 using Xparent Blue Tapatalk 2


----------



## tazman171 (Sep 21, 2012)

<<<<<<<<<<>>>>>>>>>>
View attachment 1342648

*Mod edit:* Image removed


----------



## KidCarter93 (Sep 21, 2012)

I'm a product of the system I was born to destroy!


----------



## malybru (Sep 21, 2012)




----------



## tallyforeman (Sep 21, 2012)




----------



## malybru (Sep 21, 2012)




----------



## roofrider (Sep 21, 2012)




----------



## LordManhattan (Sep 21, 2012)




----------



## roofrider (Sep 21, 2012)




----------



## LordManhattan (Sep 21, 2012)




----------



## M_T_M (Sep 21, 2012)

LordManhattan said:


>

Click to collapse


----------



## 063_XOBX (Sep 21, 2012)

Politics aside, there's no denying that this picture was taken at the perfect moment.


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Sep 21, 2012)

063_XOBX said:


> Politics aside, there's no denying that this picture was taken at the perfect moment.

Click to collapse



That his wife on the left?


----------



## 063_XOBX (Sep 21, 2012)

BNaughty said:


> That his wife on the left?

Click to collapse



Yes. And apparently very into it.


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Sep 21, 2012)

063_XOBX said:


> Yes. And apparently very into it.

Click to collapse



Hmmm...  well then....


----------



## KidCarter93 (Sep 21, 2012)

I'm not buffering. I'm just standing still!


----------



## KidCarter93 (Sep 21, 2012)

I'm not buffering. I'm just standing still!


----------



## jaszek (Sep 21, 2012)




----------



## KidCarter93 (Sep 21, 2012)

I'm a product of the system I was born to destroy!


----------



## 063_XOBX (Sep 21, 2012)




----------



## z50king (Sep 21, 2012)

How sad

Sent from my EVO 3D with ViperROM via XDA premium


----------



## z50king (Sep 21, 2012)

ERMAGERD

I JUST BORT IPHORNE 

Sent from my EVO 3D with ViperROM via XDA premium


----------



## KidCarter93 (Sep 21, 2012)

z50king said:


> ERMAGERD
> 
> I JUST BORT IPHORNE
> 
> Sent from my EVO 3D with ViperROM via XDA premium

Click to collapse



I'm a product of the system I was born to destroy!


----------



## LordManhattan (Sep 21, 2012)

z50king said:


> ERMAGERD
> 
> I JUST BORT IPHORNE
> 
> Sent from my EVO 3D with ViperROM via XDA premium

Click to collapse



That's the saddest thing i've seen all week.


----------



## jRi0T68 (Sep 21, 2012)

1: Screw you, Bing. Die Microsoft.

2: Why are they all clapping for the jolly green giant like he's a celebrity?  Omg!  I'm so amazed!  Wow!  Someone bought something! And it was an iPhone?  Impressive!


----------



## 063_XOBX (Sep 21, 2012)

I'm ashamed to be human now...


----------



## 85gallon (Sep 21, 2012)

jRi0T68 said:


> 1: Screw you, Bing. Die Microsoft.
> 
> 2: Why are they all clapping for the *jolly green gian*t like he's a celebrity?  Omg!  I'm so amazed!  Wow!  Someone bought something! And it was an iPhone?  Impressive!

Click to collapse



I thought it was Shrek.


----------



## orb3000 (Sep 21, 2012)

*True story*


----------



## M_T_M (Sep 21, 2012)

m1l4droid said:


>

Click to collapse



@Crapple


----------



## tallyforeman (Sep 21, 2012)




----------



## xaccers (Sep 21, 2012)

jRi0T68 said:


> 2: Why are they all clapping for the jolly green giant like he's a celebrity?  Omg!  I'm so amazed!  Wow!  Someone bought something! And it was an iPhone?  Impressive!

Click to collapse



Well, he's about to start the greatest adventure: Using Apple Maps in iOS6 to get him home, via Washington DC, Orlando, Timbuktu, Atlantis, the lost city of Zinj...


----------



## Mr.Mischief (Sep 21, 2012)

Mowing our lawn

Sent from my HTC One S


----------



## LordManhattan (Sep 21, 2012)




----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Sep 21, 2012)

Mr.Mischief said:


> Mowing our lawn
> 
> Sent from my HTC One S

Click to collapse



Mow it over?


----------



## snowman110011 (Sep 21, 2012)

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## Mr.Mischief (Sep 21, 2012)

BNaughty said:


> Mow it over?

Click to collapse



Naw, I'm too nice

Sent from my HTC One S


----------



## mrrick (Sep 22, 2012)

*signed


----------



## 063_XOBX (Sep 22, 2012)

---------- Post added at 08:15 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:42 PM ----------

Shut up and take my money!


----------



## orb3000 (Sep 22, 2012)




----------



## veeman (Sep 22, 2012)

---------- Post added at 08:35 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:30 PM ----------

Hopefully this is appropriate...?


----------



## LordManhattan (Sep 22, 2012)




----------



## 063_XOBX (Sep 22, 2012)

---------- Post added at 11:37 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:59 PM ----------


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Sep 22, 2012)

Sent from your mom.


----------



## WiredPirate (Sep 22, 2012)




----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Sep 22, 2012)

WiredPirate said:


>

Click to collapse



Turns out it was an iPhone 5 in that box.  Remember, Zemekis likes time travel.

Sent from your mom.


----------



## 063_XOBX (Sep 22, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Turns out it was an iPhone 5 in that box.  Remember, Zemekis likes time travel.
> 
> Sent from your mom.

Click to collapse



Then it shouldn't been an iPhone in a DeLorean.


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Sep 22, 2012)

063_XOBX said:


> Then it shouldn't been an iPhone in a DeLorean.

Click to collapse



Well, an iPhone is about as relevant as a Delorean.


----------



## 063_XOBX (Sep 22, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Well, an iPhone is about as relevant as a Delorean.

Click to collapse


----------



## orb3000 (Sep 22, 2012)

*Meanwhile in Japan...*


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Sep 22, 2012)

Sent from your mom.


----------



## 063_XOBX (Sep 22, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Sent from your mom.

Click to collapse



They just had to go and divide by zero, didn't they?


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Sep 22, 2012)

063_XOBX said:


> They just had to go and divide by zero, didn't they?

Click to collapse



Obviously, that's not all of them either.  I wonder how many got cropped out.

Sent from your mom.


----------



## CRACING (Sep 22, 2012)




----------



## knuckle03 (Sep 22, 2012)

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## SimonTS (Sep 22, 2012)

Someone at London Transport had a sense of humour


----------



## domini99 (Sep 22, 2012)

Installing Dominux on my laptop.
Only One problem: wifi.
I hope i can find right drivers 

Sent from my sending thing..


----------



## Mephikun (Sep 22, 2012)

domini99 said:


> Installing Dominux on my laptop.
> Only One problem: wifi.
> I hope i can find right drivers
> 
> Sent from my sending thing..

Click to collapse



Wrong thread?

Watching my cat, surprised she hasn't attacked me yet...

Sent from my Nexus One, dev for Team EVOlution


----------



## tallyforeman (Sep 22, 2012)




----------



## vj_dustin (Sep 22, 2012)

sorry Megadeth, you just aren't important no more


----------



## tallyforeman (Sep 22, 2012)

vj_dustin said:


> sorry Megadeth, you just aren't important no more

Click to collapse



It says Megadeth


----------



## InfiniteNomad (Sep 22, 2012)

vj_dustin said:


> sorry Megadeth, you just aren't important no more

Click to collapse



Blasphemy! Megadeth FTW!


----------



## KidCarter93 (Sep 22, 2012)

I'm a product of the system I was born to destroy!


----------



## Mephikun (Sep 22, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> I'm a product of the system I was born to destroy!

Click to collapse



Lol... Looked at it and got it the first time. I don't get it haha

Sent from my Nexus One, dev for Team EVOlution


----------



## MissionImprobable (Sep 22, 2012)

Roostercruiser said:


> Blasphemy! Megadeth FTW!

Click to collapse



Mustaine has gone off the deep end. Sad to see.


----------



## LordManhattan (Sep 22, 2012)




----------



## ...Awesome... (Sep 22, 2012)

Sent from my Toasted Marshmallow using Tapatalk 2


----------



## LordManhattan (Sep 22, 2012)




----------



## Sanadrate (Sep 22, 2012)

Sent from my HTC_Amaze_4G using xda app-developers app


----------



## WiredPirate (Sep 22, 2012)




----------



## Crawshayi (Sep 22, 2012)




----------



## LordManhattan (Sep 22, 2012)




----------



## M_T_M (Sep 22, 2012)

LordManhattan said:


>

Click to collapse



I LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLED

HOW DO YOU UNLOCK CAPS!!??


----------



## noahk423 (Sep 22, 2012)

Sent from my LG-P999 using xda app-developers app


----------



## malybru (Sep 22, 2012)

Nail banging.
Level:EXPERT


----------



## Prawesome (Sep 22, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> I'm a product of the system I was born to destroy!

Click to collapse



Didn't get it 

Insert witty sentence here


----------



## KidCarter93 (Sep 22, 2012)

Prawesome said:


> Didn't get it
> 
> Insert witty sentence here

Click to collapse



Apparently, it was meant to look like the woman was sitting down and the man was hugging her from behind, but it doesn't.
I only posted it to see if anyone seen it that way :what:


I'm a product of the system I was born to destroy!


----------



## veeman (Sep 22, 2012)

Was bored today and I came up with this. Makes a pretty nice wallpaper if you ask me. 

Completely done in Sketchbook Pro.


----------



## LordManhattan (Sep 22, 2012)

veeman said:


> Was bored today and I came up with this. Makes a pretty nice wallpaper if you ask me.
> 
> Completely done in Sketchbook Pro.

Click to collapse


----------



## KnukLHead (Sep 22, 2012)

Masterchief gangnam style


----------



## LordManhattan (Sep 22, 2012)

KnukLHead said:


> Masterchief gangnam style
> View attachment 1346510
> 
> View attachment 1346511
> ...

Click to collapse



Holy s*** that's some nerdy stuff 

Edit: What the hell am i talking about.. I'm a member of XDA...

---------- Post added at 10:57 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:46 PM ----------


----------



## xaccers (Sep 22, 2012)

LordManhattan said:


> Holy s*** that's some nerdy stuff
> 
> Edit: What the hell am i talking about.. I'm a member of XDA...
> 
> ---------- Post added at 10:57 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:46 PM ----------

Click to collapse



lol


----------



## WiredPirate (Sep 23, 2012)




----------



## LordManhattan (Sep 23, 2012)

Samsung is the master of trolling


----------



## veeman (Sep 23, 2012)

LordManhattan said:


> Samsung is the master of trolling

Click to collapse



well played google. well played.


----------



## ...Awesome... (Sep 23, 2012)

True story guys!

Sent from my Toasted Marshmallow using Tapatalk 2


----------



## LordManhattan (Sep 23, 2012)

veeman said:


> well played google. well played.

Click to collapse



Almost. It's Samsung


----------



## veeman (Sep 23, 2012)

LordManhattan said:


> Almost. It's Samsung

Click to collapse



Google owns YouTube. Google controls the advertising.


----------



## LordManhattan (Sep 23, 2012)

veeman said:


> Google owns YouTube. Google controls the advertising.

Click to collapse



Yeah, but Samsung made that ad  

FINE! Samsung and Google made it happen. Happy?


----------



## veeman (Sep 23, 2012)

LordManhattan said:


> Yeah, but Samsung made that ad
> 
> FINE! Samsung and Google made it happen. Happy?

Click to collapse



sigh... compromises... fine


----------



## LordManhattan (Sep 23, 2012)

veeman said:


> sigh... compromises... fine

Click to collapse


----------



## KidCarter93 (Sep 23, 2012)

I'm a product of the system I was born to destroy!


----------



## 063_XOBX (Sep 23, 2012)




----------



## M_T_M (Sep 23, 2012)

063_XOBX said:


>

Click to collapse



One pic removed as it may offend some 

HOW DO YOU UNLOCK CAPS!!??


----------



## prototype7 (Sep 23, 2012)

ak700 said:


> image

Click to collapse



Might want to edit that


----------



## tallyforeman (Sep 23, 2012)

Box seats at FSU vs Clemson game.


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Sep 23, 2012)

tallyforeman said:


> Box seats at FSU vs Clemson game.

Click to collapse



Awesome picture dude!

Sent from your mom.


----------



## PlatinumPenguin (Sep 23, 2012)




----------



## deathnotice01 (Sep 23, 2012)

PlatinumPenguin said:


>

Click to collapse


----------



## tallyforeman (Sep 23, 2012)

Press box







---------- Post added at 09:57 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:56 PM ----------




PlatinumPenguin said:


>

Click to collapse


----------



## knuckle03 (Sep 23, 2012)

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Sep 23, 2012)

Sent from your mom.


----------



## WiredPirate (Sep 23, 2012)

---------- Post added at 11:30 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:21 PM ----------


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Sep 23, 2012)

WiredPirate said:


> ---------- Post added at 11:30 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:21 PM ----------

Click to collapse



I love that you post this stuff, and you use Apple products.  I know you know your sh*t, so its cool to see you embracing the humor.  :victory:

Sent from your mom.


----------



## WiredPirate (Sep 23, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> I love that you post this stuff, and you use Apple products.  I know you know your sh*t, so its cool to see you embracing the humor.  :victory:
> 
> Sent from your mom.

Click to collapse



Apple deserves all the ridicule they get for the maps. There is one cool feature of their new maps app, when looking at the directions list you can flick through the steps and it centers the map on the turn. It was visually pleasing and felt very natural. Other than that maps is **** on iOS6. And I gotta say I'm not too happy with Google right now for not having a universal YouTube app, the iPhone version gets unusable with all the flipping the screen it forces you to do.


----------



## filipinowise (Sep 23, 2012)

I hope FSU won!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I717 using xda premium

---------- Post added at 01:19 AM ---------- Previous post was at 01:15 AM ----------




veeman said:


> well played google. well played.

Click to collapse



So funny

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I717 using xda premium


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Sep 23, 2012)

filipinowise said:


> I hope FSU won!
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I717 using xda premium
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



They did, 49-37.  How could you not know???  you have internet.


----------



## MissionImprobable (Sep 23, 2012)

WiredPirate said:


> Apple deserves all the ridicule they get for the maps. There is one cool feature of their new maps app, when looking at the directions list you can flick through the steps and it centers the map on the turn. It was visually pleasing and felt very natural. Other than that maps is **** on iOS6. And I gotta say I'm not too happy with Google right now for not having a universal YouTube app, the iPhone version gets unusable with all the flipping the screen it forces you to do.

Click to collapse



I wonder if Tom Tom has that feature and that's where they got it or if they just creeped it from Google Navigation. As to the YouTube issue, are you saying it doesn't scale the video to fit whether you're in portrait or landscape?


----------



## tazman171 (Sep 23, 2012)

LordManhattan said:


> Samsung is the master of trolling

Click to collapse



Loved that commercial!


----------



## WiredPirate (Sep 23, 2012)

MissionImprobable said:


> I wonder if Tom Tom has that feature and that's where they got it or if they just creeped it from Google Navigation. As to the YouTube issue, are you saying it doesn't scale the video to fit whether you're in portrait or landscape?

Click to collapse



I don't think Tom Tom has the feature, I don't think Tom Tom has swipe through anything but its been a while. Google maps doesn't have the feature either, on gMaps it shows a list and you can click to on a certain turn to see it on the map. On Apples maps, it shows the turn directions at the top with the turn centered on the map, you swipe through each turn and the map re-centers showing the next set of instructions at the top.

With YouTube, you get an app the size of the iPhone but you can double the size to fill the screen. To type and search through videos you HAVE to be in portrait mode, and you want to be in landscape to watch it, so your constantly spinning the damn tablet around in circles. It's terrible. #firstworldproblems


----------



## MissionImprobable (Sep 23, 2012)

And lastly...


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Sep 23, 2012)

MissionImprobable said:


> And lastly...

Click to collapse



that third one.  nice.


----------



## MissionImprobable (Sep 23, 2012)

WiredPirate said:


> I don't think Tom Tom has the feature, I don't think Tom Tom has swipe through anything but its been a while. Google maps doesn't have the feature either, on gMaps it shows a list and you can click to on a certain turn to see it on the map. On Apples maps, it shows the turn directions at the top with the turn centered on the map, you swipe through each turn and the map re-centers showing the next set of instructions at the top.
> 
> With YouTube, you get an app the size of the iPhone but you can double the size to fill the screen. To type and search through videos you HAVE to be in portrait mode, and you want to be in landscape to watch it, so your constantly spinning the damn tablet around in circles. It's terrible. #firstworldproblems

Click to collapse



I was thinking you meant where you can check the turns on the map and it will take you back to your current position after. Ah well.

---------- Post added at 02:34 AM ---------- Previous post was at 02:32 AM ----------

Forgot some ninjas:


----------



## xaccers (Sep 23, 2012)

WiredPirate said:


> I don't think Tom Tom has the feature, I don't think Tom Tom has swipe through anything but its been a while. Google maps doesn't have the feature either, on gMaps it shows a list and you can click to on a certain turn to see it on the map. On Apples maps, it shows the turn directions at the top with the turn centered on the map, you swipe through each turn and the map re-centers showing the next set of instructions at the top.
> 
> With YouTube, you get an app the size of the iPhone but you can double the size to fill the screen. To type and search through videos you HAVE to be in portrait mode, and you want to be in landscape to watch it, so your constantly spinning the damn tablet around in circles. It's terrible. #firstworldproblems

Click to collapse



You do know Apple are blocking the release of Google's apps right?
Google submitted a maps app ages ago when they found out Apple were doing their own thing. It's been in Appstore limbo since then, and Apple may refuse to release it as it will be too similar to their own map app.
I just use the Youtube website now, at least it gives me the option to play high quality over 3G which is more than the Apple app did.



We're celebrating my dad's 65th birthday and his retirement today at a restaurant near Oxford. With my sister and her husband both being iSheep (not just iPhone users, he has a cabinet displaying all his old ipods and iphones) we're not sure if they'll make it...


----------



## KeanuC (Sep 23, 2012)

filipinowise said:


> I hope FSU won!
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I717 using xda premium
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Boooooooo.......just wait till you face the eye of the Gator. !UF!

Sent from my R800x using xda premium


----------



## ShadowCodeGaming (Sep 23, 2012)

Cracked screen. Not good.


----------



## domini99 (Sep 23, 2012)

race55 said:


> Cracked screen. Not good. View attachment 1347521

Click to collapse



How did you do that?

Sent from my sending thing..


----------



## ShadowCodeGaming (Sep 23, 2012)

domini99 said:


> How did you do that?
> 
> Sent from my sending thing..

Click to collapse



It fell of my desk, because i accidentally pushed it off with my mouse while playing a game on my computer. I expected better quality from nokia, the phone even was in a official nokia case, it didn't help. I have dropped my Desire many many times and only got minor scuffs. No more Nokia for me.


----------



## CuBz90 (Sep 23, 2012)

race55 said:


> It fell of my desk, because i accidentally pushed it off with my mouse while playing a game on my computer. I expected better quality from nokia, the phone even was in a official nokia case, it didn't help. I have dropped my Desire many many times and only got minor scuffs. No more Nokia for me.

Click to collapse



Try HTC they seem to be the toughest. 

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S3 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## tazman171 (Sep 23, 2012)

race55 said:


> It fell of my desk, because i accidentally pushed it off with my mouse while playing a game on my computer. I expected better quality from nokia, the phone even was in a official nokia case, it didn't help. I have dropped my Desire many many times and only got minor scuffs. No more Nokia for me.

Click to collapse



Man, that sucks!  I know how it is when you get into the games though, look out whatever is close to the mouse and keyboard!  Spilled many cups of coffee that way.


----------



## ShadowCodeGaming (Sep 23, 2012)

tazman171 said:


> Man, that sucks!  I know how it is when you get into the games though, look out whatever is close to the mouse and keyboard!  Spilled many cups of coffee that way.

Click to collapse



Thanks buddy. Also spilled many cups of tea over my laptop, seems to be tea proof!

---------- Post added at 01:48 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:48 PM ----------




CuBz90 said:


> Try HTC they seem to be the toughest.
> 
> Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S3 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



I always had HTC, and will continue to have HTC.


----------



## CuBz90 (Sep 23, 2012)

race55 said:


> I always had HTC, and will continue to have HTC.

Click to collapse



The only HTC I had was a Desire HD, and I dropped it at least 200 times, I even threw it full pelt at a wall once when I was stressed out lol and it didn't even get a scratch, nothing was wrong with it whatsoever. It finally broke a week before I was due an upgrade when my 1 year old son knocked it out my hand. It's funny because the hardest knocks never broke it, then a very soft knock cracked the screen lol.

Now I have the Samsung Galaxy S3 and although some people reported it broke easily, I have dropped mine a few times onto concrete from ear height without any damage  

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S3 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ShadowCodeGaming (Sep 23, 2012)

CuBz90 said:


> The only HTC I had was a Desire HD, and I dropped it at least 200 times, I even threw it full pelt at a wall once when I was stressed out lol and it didn't even get a scratch, nothing was wrong with it whatsoever. It finally broke a week before I was due an upgrade when my 1 year old son knocked it out my hand. It's funny because the hardest knocks never broke it, then a very soft knock cracked the screen lol.
> 
> Now I have the Samsung Galaxy S3 and although some people reported it broke easily, I have dropped mine a few times onto concrete from ear height without any damage
> 
> Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S3 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Had dropped my original Desire many many times onto concrete from ear hight, pocket hight, etc. Only got some scratches on the alluminium.


----------



## M_T_M (Sep 23, 2012)

Too much chit-chat and not enough pictures 


HOW DO YOU UNLOCK CAPS!!??


----------



## Mephikun (Sep 23, 2012)

M_T_M said:


> Too much chit-chat and not enough pictures
> View attachment 1347810
> 
> HOW DO YOU UNLOCK CAPS!!??

Click to collapse



Lol... That works in so many ways...

Maine sucks.


----------



## shahkam (Sep 23, 2012)

M_T_M said:


> Too much chit-chat and not enough pictures
> View attachment 1347810
> 
> HOW DO YOU UNLOCK CAPS!!??

Click to collapse



Rofl fanboy is raging

Sent From My Sexy Sensation Running Aokp.


----------



## Aust S5 (Sep 23, 2012)

noobs™ Guess which companies you are really supporting


----------



## LordManhattan (Sep 23, 2012)




----------



## CuBz90 (Sep 23, 2012)

Aust S5 said:


> noobs™ Guess which companies you are really supporting

Click to collapse








Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S3 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## LordManhattan (Sep 23, 2012)




----------



## tazman171 (Sep 23, 2012)

race55 said:


> Had dropped my original Desire many many times onto concrete from ear hight, pocket hight, etc. Only got some scratches on the alluminium.

Click to collapse



Hah M_T_M, more chat!  I still have my AT&T Tilt (HTC Kaiser) as a backup phone.  I worked construction at the time and that thing survived some hard concrete landings from ladder heights, still work fine.  My G-note has hit the pavement screen first at least half a dozen times with no scratches on the glass, just on the plastic.

Alright, pics:


----------



## ak700 (Sep 23, 2012)




----------



## CuBz90 (Sep 23, 2012)

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S3 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## mrrick (Sep 23, 2012)

*signed


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Sep 23, 2012)

Wow, an $8000 desk.  ^^^^

Sent from your mom.


----------



## domini99 (Sep 23, 2012)

M_T_M said:


> Too much chit-chat and not enough pictures
> View attachment 1347810
> 
> HOW DO YOU UNLOCK CAPS!!??

Click to collapse



I also hate Windows. But im forces to use it coz my laptop has crazy hardware, no suport Linux / Hackintosh 

Now stuck with Windows 7.
Already had 2 bluescreens today....

Sent from my sending thing..


----------



## Mephikun (Sep 23, 2012)

Hackintosh ftw..

Sent from my Evo 4G, dev for Team EVOlution.


----------



## xaccers (Sep 23, 2012)

Mephikun said:


> Hackintosh ftw..
> 
> Sent from my Evo 4G, dev for Team EVOlution.

Click to collapse


----------



## jugg1es (Sep 23, 2012)

sent from the thing I stab with my finger when I get two minutes


----------



## trell959 (Sep 23, 2012)

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jugg1es (Sep 23, 2012)

sent from the thing I stab with my finger when I get two minutes


----------



## mrrick (Sep 23, 2012)

*signed


----------



## RinZo (Sep 24, 2012)

trell959 said:


> Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Wow does colt really look like that!?


----------



## trell959 (Sep 24, 2012)

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## mrrick (Sep 24, 2012)

trell959 said:


> Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Lol @ Sam Puckett 

*signed


----------



## ...Awesome... (Sep 24, 2012)

Sent from my Toasted Marshmallow using Tapatalk 2


----------



## orb3000 (Sep 24, 2012)




----------



## matrix0886 (Sep 24, 2012)

domini99 said:


> Now stuck with Windows 7.
> Already had 2 bluescreens today....
> 
> Sent from my sending thing..

Click to collapse









Dude, what the heck? Even with screwy software, i've never run into a bluescreen on my laptop. It caused other issues (stupid ASUS bloatware that when removed causes even more issues) but never had a bluescreen problem. Heck, even when I was running a pirated version of Windows 7 I never got them, and pirated versions comes with their share of issues. Something is really screwed up on your laptop or you had a bad install of Windows, lol.


----------



## MissionImprobable (Sep 24, 2012)

Found another semi-attractive cosplay chick.


----------



## domini99 (Sep 24, 2012)

matrix0886 said:


> Dude, what the heck? Even with screwy software, i've never run into a bluescreen on my laptop. It caused other issues (stupid ASUS bloatware that when removed causes even more issues) but never had a bluescreen problem. Heck, even when I was running a pirated version of Windows 7 I never got them, and pirated versions comes with their share of issues. Something is really screwed up on your laptop or you had a bad install of Windows, lol.

Click to collapse



Mmmhhh. A fresh install of 2 days ago. I don't think thats the problem.
Its just official Windows, with correct drivers.

I know what im doing as ICT helper.
So i won't be the problem....

Sent from my sending thing..


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Sep 24, 2012)




----------



## jugg1es (Sep 24, 2012)

sent from the thing I stab with my finger when I get two minutes


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Sep 24, 2012)

mrrick said:


> Lol @ Sam Puckett
> 
> *signed

Click to collapse



I'm more of a Victorious kind of guy.








Sent from your mom.


----------



## tazman171 (Sep 24, 2012)

domini99 said:


> I also hate Windows. But im forces to use it coz my laptop has crazy hardware, no suport Linux / Hackintosh
> 
> Now stuck with Windows 7.
> Already had 2 bluescreens today....
> ...

Click to collapse



Windows 7 Pro 64bit installed for 3 years now and never have had one BSOD, ever.


----------



## malybru (Sep 24, 2012)

jugg1es said:


> sent from the thing I stab with my finger when I get two minutes

Click to collapse


----------



## snowman110011 (Sep 24, 2012)

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## CuBz90 (Sep 24, 2012)

domini99 said:


> Mmmhhh. A fresh install of 2 days ago. I don't think thats the problem.
> Its just official Windows, with correct drivers.
> 
> I know what im doing as ICT helper.
> ...

Click to collapse



I've had windows 7 installed since it was released and never run into a BSOD. 

The problem is obviously on your end. Maybe hardware related.

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S3 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Archer (Sep 24, 2012)

Because of something mentioned in another thread...


----------



## xaccers (Sep 24, 2012)

Archer said:


> Because of something mentioned in another thread...

Click to collapse



That took me back


----------



## wuby (Sep 24, 2012)

CIAF2012

Sent from my R800i using xda app-developers app


----------



## jugg1es (Sep 24, 2012)

sent from the thing I stab with my finger when I get two minutes


----------



## colbynmeghan (Sep 24, 2012)

CuBz90 said:


> I've had windows 7 installed since it was released and never run into a BSOD.
> 
> The problem is obviously on your end. Maybe hardware related.
> 
> Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S3 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



I have had the BSOD BC of my graphics card and my HDD. Might want to check those

sent from 1 of 4 Galaxy devices


----------



## Dirk (Sep 24, 2012)

Archer said:


> Because of something mentioned in another thread...

Click to collapse





xaccers said:


> That took me back

Click to collapse



Harold Lloyd FTW!

I bet both of you will remember when they used to show these old movies on weekend morning television. Buster Keeton, Charlie Chaplin & Laurel and Hardy too! I spent many childhood hours glued to the television watching those silent movies.


----------



## Archer (Sep 24, 2012)

DirkGently said:


> Harold Lloyd FTW!
> 
> I bet both of you will remember when they used to show these old movies on weekend morning television. Buster Keeton, Charlie Chaplin & Laurel and Hardy too! I spent many childhood hours glued to the television watching those silent movies.

Click to collapse



How about this guy?






That's from the days when a cliffhanger was resolved the next week by saying "oh yeah, we didn't show him get out of the car before it fell off the cliff" lol


----------



## Dirk (Sep 24, 2012)

Archer said:


> How about this guy?
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



They don't know how to make good entertainment any more!  Don't even get me started on the cartoons from my youth...

Battle Of The Planets
Godzilla
The Flumps
Chorlton And The Wheelies
Morph and Chas (from Tony Hearts show)


----------



## Archer (Sep 24, 2012)

DirkGently said:


> They don't know how to make good entertainment any more!  Don't even get me started on the cartoons from my youth...
> 
> Battle Of The Planets
> Godzilla
> ...

Click to collapse



All greats, but Battle of The Planets was my absolute favourite.  I so wanted to fly in this...


----------



## LordManhattan (Sep 24, 2012)




----------



## tallyforeman (Sep 24, 2012)

LordManhattan said:


>

Click to collapse



That would be a cool live wallpaper.


----------



## Dirk (Sep 24, 2012)

Archer said:


> All greats, but Battle of The Planets was my absolute favourite.  I so wanted to fly in this...

Click to collapse



'The Phoenix' or something like that wasn't it?

Let's see if you can name the cartoon from this picture:


----------



## Archer (Sep 24, 2012)

DirkGently said:


> 'The Phoenix' or something like that wasn't it?
> 
> Let's see if you can name the cartoon from this picture:

Click to collapse



I unfortunately can, but I remember it being a terrible, terrible puppet programme, not a cartoon.  Or am I confusing it with something that's not Terrahawks?


----------



## dexter93 (Sep 24, 2012)

malybru said:


>

Click to collapse



Is that my birthday present? :thumbup:

Sent from deep under the sea


----------



## malybru (Sep 24, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> Is that my birthday present? :thumbup:
> 
> Sent from deep under the sea

Click to collapse



Ya,sure.

Or I can give you the Apple Maps co-ordinates to this:


----------



## Dirk (Sep 24, 2012)

Archer said:


> I unfortunately can, but I remember it being a terrible, terrible puppet programme, not a cartoon.  Or am I confusing it with something that's not Terrahawks?

Click to collapse



No, you're correct. It was the awful Terrahawks. Well spotted sir.

I was about to try a 'The Mysterious Cities of Gold' picture quiz on you when i stumbled across this:

http://en.akihabaranews.com/21641/misc/anime-great-hisayuki-toriumi-passed-away-last-january

Turns out the same guy made that and Battle Of The Planets! And sadly he has passed away. 

Edit:

Let's try this one instead:






Any takers...?


----------



## WiredPirate (Sep 24, 2012)

DirkGently said:


> Harold Lloyd FTW!
> 
> I bet both of you will remember when they used to show these old movies on weekend morning television. Buster Keeton, Charlie Chaplin & Laurel and Hardy too! I spent many childhood hours glued to the television watching those silent movies.

Click to collapse



I still watch Laurel and Hardy sometimes, Hardy's disapproving facial expressions are the best. I'll watch the 3 stooges every now and then too, I prefer the ones with Larry and not Shemp.


----------



## LordManhattan (Sep 24, 2012)




----------



## malybru (Sep 24, 2012)

SOON!


----------



## jugg1es (Sep 24, 2012)

DirkGently said:


> No, you're correct. It was the awful Terrahawks. Well spotted sir.
> 
> I was about to try a 'The Mysterious Cities of Gold' picture quiz on you when i stumbled across this:
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Captain caveman


sent from the thing I stab with my finger when I get two minutes

---------- Post added at 05:04 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:03 PM ----------







sent from the thing I stab with my finger when I get two minutes


----------



## Dirk (Sep 24, 2012)

jugg1es said:


> Captain caveman
> 
> 
> sent from the thing I stab with my finger when I get two minutes
> ...

Click to collapse



Kudos for both the correct answer *and* the Chorlton picture! 

How about this one:






Another of my old favourites!


----------



## malybru (Sep 24, 2012)

DirkGently said:


> Kudos for both the correct answer *and* the Chorlton picture!
> 
> How about this one:
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



EASY

---------- Post added at 05:37 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:23 PM ----------

Suddenly!
A queue for the IPhone 5


----------



## Archer (Sep 24, 2012)

DirkGently said:


> How about this one:
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



That's not an old one - why the film has only just come out!

http://www.imdb.com/title/tt1821680/

(shudder)


----------



## M_T_M (Sep 24, 2012)

malybru said:


> EASY]Suddenly!
> A queue for the IPhone 5

Click to collapse




IPhone convention?


----------



## conantroutman (Sep 24, 2012)

M_T_M said:


> IPhone convention?

Click to collapse



Or rush hour in New Zealand..... 

Sent From My Fingers To Your Face.....


----------



## Archer (Sep 24, 2012)

M_T_M said:


> IPhone convention?

Click to collapse



Well, that's where they _think_ they're going


----------



## M_T_M (Sep 24, 2012)

Archer said:


> Well, that's where they _think_ they're going

Click to collapse



Worst thing is that they all been given a name tag that reads "Lamb Chop"


----------



## Dirk (Sep 24, 2012)

Archer said:


> That's not an old one - why the film has only just come out!
> 
> http://www.imdb.com/title/tt1821680/
> 
> (shudder)

Click to collapse



I had no idea. Nothing is sacred in Hollywood is it? (Except $$ of course!)

Next up: Top Cat, the gritty reboot?


----------



## 063_XOBX (Sep 24, 2012)

DirkGently said:


> I had no idea. Nothing is sacred in Hollywood is it? (Except $$ of course!)
> 
> Next up: Top Cat, the gritty reboot?

Click to collapse



And maybe one other thing.

This is your typical Hollywood exec's desk:


----------



## Dblfstr (Sep 24, 2012)

Found this little guy yesterday evening in my back yard.


----------



## M_T_M (Sep 24, 2012)

Dblfstr said:


> Found this little guy yesterday evening in my back yard.

Click to collapse



Charm it...PROFIT!!! 

HOW DO YOU UNLOCK CAPS!!??


----------



## LordManhattan (Sep 24, 2012)




----------



## 85gallon (Sep 24, 2012)

Dblfstr said:


> Found this little guy yesterday evening in my back yard.

Click to collapse



What kind is it?


----------



## 063_XOBX (Sep 24, 2012)

85gallon said:


> What kind is it?

Click to collapse



I'm no herpetologist but it appears to be an Eastern Black-Necked Garter Snake. Not poisonous.


----------



## WiredPirate (Sep 24, 2012)




----------



## Dblfstr (Sep 24, 2012)

Dblfstr said:


> Found this little guy yesterday evening in my back yard.

Click to collapse





85gallon said:


> What kind is it?

Click to collapse





063_XOBX said:


> I'm no herpetologist but it appears to be an Eastern Black-Necked Garter Snake. Not poisonous.

Click to collapse




In fact, it is a Eastern Garter Snake (common garter snake -  Thamnophis sirtalis sirtalis). It is about 18 inches long. Garter snakes emit a musky odor when threatened or scared. This guys smells! I was cutting the grass yesterday evening when I noticed him. I almost ran him over! I jumped off the lawn mower to catch him. He tried to slither under my shed but I grabbed him by the tail a gently tossed him in the grass. I carefully pinned him down and picked him up by the head. 

Keep in mind I was not sure what kind of snake it was at that time. I have a creek directly behind (50 yds) my back yard and we do have several poisonous snakes in Alabama. I will catch a snake no matter what kind it is, but you must always be careful to not get bit!

Turns out it is a harmless garter snake. I am trying to decide if we should keep it or let it go. We currently have 4 snapping turtles, one alligator snapper, a couple of random frogs, minnows and guppies, two cats and a dog. So I do not know if we need another pet. On one hand, the little guy will keep the mice and slimy bug population down. But it is starting to get cold, and small snakes do not fare well in the freezing climate. 

I will probably let him go, but I figure the kids can play with him a little and learn about how to handle snakes carefully. DON'T WORRY, I have taught them to never approach a snake on their own, no matter what. Back away slowly and come get me.



http://www.dcnr.state.al.us/watchable-wildlife/what/Reptiles/Snakes/egs.cfm

Also, while not "poisonous", these little guys are classified as mildly venomous. They have a nasty bacteria in their saliva to help subdue amphibians. However, this "venom" in usually harmless to humans if bitten. And typically, these guys do not break the skin when they bite (they have tiny teeth, no fangs). But, some people to have a reaction to the "venom" and it can be serious.


----------



## WiredPirate (Sep 24, 2012)

Dblfstr said:


> In fact, it is a Eastern Garter Snake (common garter snake -  Thamnophis sirtalis sirtalis). It is about 18 inches long. Garter snakes emit a musky odor when threatened or scared. This guys smells! I was cutting the grass yesterday evening when I noticed him. I almost ran him over! I jumped off the lawn mower to catch him. He tried to slither under my shed but I grabbed him by the tail a gently tossed him in the grass. I carefully pinned him down and picked him up by the head.
> 
> Keep in mind I was not sure what kind of snake it was at that time. I have a creek directly behind (50 yds) my back yard and we do have several poisonous snakes in Alabama. I will catch a snake no matter what kind it is, but you must always be careful to not get bit!
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Props to you, that takes some balls. I would have never gotten off the mower, snakes scare me.


----------



## malybru (Sep 24, 2012)

HOW???


----------



## WiredPirate (Sep 24, 2012)




----------



## xaccers (Sep 24, 2012)

DirkGently said:


> Harold Lloyd FTW!
> 
> I bet both of you will remember when they used to show these old movies on weekend morning television. Buster Keeton, Charlie Chaplin & Laurel and Hardy too! I spent many childhood hours glued to the television watching those silent movies.

Click to collapse



Yes!
I never was much of an Abbot and Costello film fan (although I did used to watch the cartoons).

Danielle's got Mysterious Cities of Gold, Ulysses 31, Dungeons and Dragons and Monkey Magic for us to watch when we're next off ill together 

I always wanted his hair and beard


----------



## orb3000 (Sep 24, 2012)




----------



## xaccers (Sep 24, 2012)




----------



## WiredPirate (Sep 24, 2012)




----------



## LordManhattan (Sep 24, 2012)

Tom Hanks is too cool.


----------



## xaccers (Sep 24, 2012)

LordManhattan said:


> Tom Hanks is too cool.

Click to collapse


----------



## MacaronyMax (Sep 24, 2012)

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jugg1es (Sep 24, 2012)

sent from the thing I stab with my finger when I get two minutes


----------



## xaccers (Sep 24, 2012)

jugg1es said:


> sent from the thing I stab with my finger when I get two minutes

Click to collapse



Hong Kong Phooey


----------



## Danial723 (Sep 24, 2012)

long cats are cool how about my fat cat?damn pic is sideways

Sent from my SGH-T989 using xda premium


----------



## Crawshayi (Sep 24, 2012)




----------



## CuBz90 (Sep 24, 2012)

Danial723 said:


> long cats are cool how about my fat cat?damn pic is sideways
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T989 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Nice *****  

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S3 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Danial723 (Sep 24, 2012)

CuBz90 said:


> Nice *****
> 
> Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S3 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



You like fat *****? How about black *****?that is Luna....I was outside smoking last winter and she jumped on my back.....little kitten at the time......have no idea where she came from.....so I kept her.....pure black cat lol.....it a 50/50 shot of bad luck every time I walk outside

Sent from my SGH-T989 using xda premium


----------



## KidCarter93 (Sep 24, 2012)

I'm a product of the system I was born to destroy!


----------



## prototype7 (Sep 24, 2012)




----------



## xaccers (Sep 24, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> I'm a product of the system I was born to destroy!

Click to collapse



Apple Maps 3D again


----------



## prototype7 (Sep 24, 2012)

---------- Post added at 06:58 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:54 PM ----------


----------



## LordManhattan (Sep 25, 2012)

prototype7 said:


>

Click to collapse



Random wingman of the year


----------



## KidCarter93 (Sep 25, 2012)

I'm a product of the system I was born to destroy!


----------



## Jmayorga96 (Sep 25, 2012)

Really?? It's only $200 at apple online store


----------



## LordManhattan (Sep 25, 2012)

Jmayorga96 said:


> Really?? It's only $200 at apple online store

Click to collapse



Why are you checking iPhone 5 prices in the first place? Are you iphoning behind our backs?

Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium


----------



## ak700 (Sep 25, 2012)

Jmayorga96 said:


> Really?? It's only $200 at apple online store

Click to collapse



We've got a traitor over here!


----------



## noahk423 (Sep 25, 2012)

Sent from my LG-P999 using xda app-developers app


----------



## KeanuC (Sep 25, 2012)

noahk423 said:


> Sent from my LG-P999 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse





Sent from my R800x using xda premium


----------



## 85gallon (Sep 25, 2012)

jugg1es said:


> sent from the thing I stab with my finger when I get two minutes

Click to collapse



Not a cartoon, but from the same era.  Remember this guy?










prototype7 said:


>

Click to collapse



He was in the airport.  The wingman caught his flight.  He didn't see the newspaper the next day looking for a suspect in the brutal rape/murder of a woman who met a nice foreigner in the local airport.  LOL


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Sep 25, 2012)

Sent from your mom.


----------



## KeanuC (Sep 25, 2012)

** MY INSPIRATION **

Sent from my R800x using xda premium


----------



## WiredPirate (Sep 25, 2012)

85gallon said:


>

Click to collapse



Snuffleupagus lol.


----------



## LordManhattan (Sep 25, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Sent from your mom.

Click to collapse



Repost. I posted that like 6 months ago  But i don't care, that is still one sexy photo!


----------



## ak700 (Sep 25, 2012)

Me trolling like a BOSS


----------



## Jmayorga96 (Sep 25, 2012)

LordManhattan said:


> Why are you checking iPhone 5 prices in the first place? Are you iphoning behind our backs?
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium

Click to collapse



No, I just was there before the release date to see the "new" features and I saw that it wasn't expensive

I know where I am because I don't use apple maps


----------



## WiredPirate (Sep 25, 2012)




----------



## orb3000 (Sep 25, 2012)

*Maestro Dalí*


----------



## WiredPirate (Sep 25, 2012)

orb3000 said:


>

Click to collapse



I want that desk.


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Sep 25, 2012)

LordManhattan said:


> Repost. I posted that like 6 months ago  But i don't care, that is still one sexy photo!

Click to collapse



Great minds think alike.

Sent from your mom.


----------



## veeman (Sep 25, 2012)

orb3000 said:


>

Click to collapse



I'd use that table.


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Sep 25, 2012)

Sent from your mom.


----------



## WiredPirate (Sep 25, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Sent from your mom.

Click to collapse


----------



## LordManhattan (Sep 25, 2012)

orb3000 said:


>

Click to collapse



I'd tap that... with a pencil.

(Okay, that might also come out wrong. Perve)

Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium


----------



## WiredPirate (Sep 25, 2012)




----------



## MissionImprobable (Sep 25, 2012)




----------



## Arisenhavok91 (Sep 25, 2012)




----------



## 85gallon (Sep 25, 2012)

WiredPirate said:


> Snuffleupagus lol.

Click to collapse



I still use a play on the word today.  It is a trademarked term I have.  Lol.  You know the big fat women you see in the store that are wearing pink house shoes (aka slippers)?  And they are dragging thing their feet? And their house shoes make a swish, swish, sound as they walk because they refuse to pick up their feet?

I refer to them as a “shuffleupagus“!  Lol

Sent from my Kindle Fire running CM10 Jelly Beann


----------



## redneck_666 (Sep 25, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> I'm more of a Victorious kind of guy.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Since we're old, does that make up dirty, per vertex old bastards?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I717 using xda premium

edit: perverted*


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Sep 25, 2012)

redneck_666 said:


> Since we're old, does that make up dirty, per vertex old bastards?
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I717 using xda premium

Click to collapse



That's what I love about these high school girls...I get older, they stay the same age.



Sent from your mom.


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Sep 25, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> That's what I love about these high school girls...I get older, they stay the same age.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from your mom.

Click to collapse



Which is why I'm glad I still look young...  soon as I'm out and about...  it's 18 - 21 pu$$y for me...


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Sep 25, 2012)

BNaughty said:


> Which is why I'm glad I still look young...  soon as I'm out and about...  it's 18 - 21 pu$$y for me...

Click to collapse



Get you some.

Sent from your mom.


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Sep 25, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Get you some.
> 
> Sent from your mom.

Click to collapse



workin on it...  why u think i went through the trouble of hacking a thundersh!t over teamviewer?


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Sep 25, 2012)

BNaughty said:


> workin on it...  why u think i went through the trouble of hacking a thundersh!t over teamviewer?

Click to collapse



You can get laid by doing that?

Sent from your mom.


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Sep 25, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> You can get laid by doing that?
> 
> Sent from your mom.

Click to collapse



She's a friend from Comcast...  possibly  LOL


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Sep 25, 2012)

BNaughty said:


> She's a friend from Comcast...  possibly  LOL

Click to collapse



notbad.jpg


----------



## KeanuC (Sep 25, 2012)

Sent from my R800x using xda premium


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Sep 25, 2012)

Random pic of myself from years ago.  Man, I remember it being about 40 degrees out that night...outdoor show...and in California, that's cold.





Sent from your mom.


----------



## redneck_666 (Sep 25, 2012)

My Halloween costume last year... not sure I can top it.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I717 using xda premium


----------



## Dirk (Sep 25, 2012)

jugg1es said:


> sent from the thing I stab with my finger when I get two minutes

Click to collapse



HKP... brilliant! They still show re-runs of that now.

Okay, last one:


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Sep 25, 2012)

redneck_666 said:


> My Halloween costume last year... not sure I can top it.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I717 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Hell yeah!  No pun intended.

Sent from your mom.


----------



## redneck_666 (Sep 25, 2012)

DirkGently said:


> HKP... brilliant! They still show re-runs of that now.
> 
> Okay, last one:

Click to collapse




He's the greatest 
He's fantastic 
Wherever there's danger he'll be there 
He's the ace 
He's amazing 
He's the strongest he's the quickest he's the best

Had that as my ringtone on my old ass Nokia10 years ago. Have the DVD set A&E put out back in 2003.

Yeah. I'm a fan.  

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I717 using xda premium


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Sep 25, 2012)

Same show....uber gaaaay.  Still had my long sleeves on cuz it was chilly.








Sent from your mom.


----------



## Dirk (Sep 25, 2012)

Okay, i lied...






..but how did we forget the best cartoon ever?


----------



## jugg1es (Sep 25, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Same show....uber gaaaay.  Still had my long sleeves on cuz it was chilly.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Wuss

sent from the thing I stab with my finger when I get two minutes


----------



## mrrick (Sep 25, 2012)

*signed


----------



## malybru (Sep 25, 2012)

The grass is always greener...


----------



## KeanuC (Sep 25, 2012)

My backyard....

Sent from my R800x using xda premium


----------



## malybru (Sep 25, 2012)

WARNING!
DO NOT OVERFEED THE PIGEONS...


----------



## Dirk (Sep 25, 2012)




----------



## xaccers (Sep 25, 2012)

DirkGently said:


> Okay, i lied...
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Wacky Races


----------



## coolsandie (Sep 25, 2012)




----------



## malybru (Sep 25, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> Is that my birthday present? :thumbup:
> 
> Sent from deep under the sea

Click to collapse



Happy Birthday!






---------- Post added at 03:37 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:05 PM ----------


----------



## KeanuC (Sep 25, 2012)

malybru said:


> Happy Birthday!
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Pic grammar fail.......*were

Sent from my R800x using xda premium


----------



## malybru (Sep 25, 2012)

KeanuC said:


> Pic grammar fail.......*were
> 
> Sent from my R800x using xda premium

Click to collapse


----------



## xaccers (Sep 25, 2012)

KeanuC said:


> Pic grammar fail.......*were
> 
> Sent from my R800x using xda premium

Click to collapse



Are you sure?
Apple Maps is singular, it is one product.
Replace it with a name:
Jeff was right
Jeff were right

You can see "was" is correct.

Now if it had been "Apple's maps" then it would be talking about the maps (multiple) which belong to Apple, in which case "were" would have been correct.
Apple's maps were right
Apple's maps was right


----------



## CuBz90 (Sep 25, 2012)

xaccers said:


> Are you sure?
> Apple Maps is singular, it is one product.
> Replace it with a name:
> Jeff was right
> ...

Click to collapse



If you notice, the 'S' on Maps is crossed out, so 'was' was the correct work to use

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S3 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## orb3000 (Sep 25, 2012)




----------



## Dirk (Sep 25, 2012)

*Kate Middleton topless!!!!!!*


----------



## Mr.Mischief (Sep 25, 2012)

I told someone that the Galaxy S II is twice as fast as the Galaxy Nexus. Look what he posted in response(He also called me an idiot and a liar:






This is my response:


----------



## Aust S5 (Sep 25, 2012)

Noobs click


----------



## WiredPirate (Sep 25, 2012)

Mr.Mischief said:


> I told someone that the Galaxy S II is twice as fast as the Galaxy Nexus. Look what he posted in response(He also called me an idiot and a liar:
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Meh. Benchmarks between different devices doesn't mean much. Also, Roll Tide!


----------



## tallyforeman (Sep 25, 2012)

Aust S5 said:


> Noobs click

Click to collapse


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Sep 25, 2012)

Sent from your mom.


----------



## xaccers (Sep 25, 2012)

CuBz90 said:


> If you notice, the 'S' on Maps is crossed out, so 'was' was the correct work to use
> 
> Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S3 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



The s didn't need to be crossed out.
Apple maps is singular already.


----------



## tallyforeman (Sep 25, 2012)




----------



## Dblfstr (Sep 25, 2012)




----------



## coolsandie (Sep 25, 2012)




----------



## WiredPirate (Sep 25, 2012)

xaccers said:


> You do know Apple are blocking the release of Google's apps right?
> Google submitted a maps app ages ago when they found out Apple were doing their own thing. It's been in Appstore limbo since then, and Apple may refuse to release it as it will be too similar to their own map app.

Click to collapse



Had to follow up on this.

http://www.theverge.com/2012/9/25/3386598/google-maps-app-store-eric-schmidt

There are differing opinions on if Google has submitted a Maps app, only thing we know for sure is that we don't know.


----------



## Dblfstr (Sep 25, 2012)

WiredPirate said:


> Had to follow up on this.
> 
> http://www.theverge.com/2012/9/25/3386598/google-maps-app-store-eric-schmidt
> 
> There are differing opinions on if Google has submitted a Maps app, only thing we know for sure is that we don't know.

Click to collapse



Read a similar article earlier. I use both android and IOS, so google needs to get that sh!t on my iDevice, pronto!

(Not really pronto, not updating to IOS6 until I can jailbreak that muthaFu**A)


----------



## WiredPirate (Sep 25, 2012)

Dblfstr said:


> Read a similar article earlier. I use both android and IOS, so google needs to get that sh!t on my iDevice, pronto!
> 
> (Not really pronto, not updating to IOS6 until I can jailbreak that muthaFu**A)

Click to collapse



Is there not one available? I know I have read of a few exploits and I saw a list of jailbreak apps/features compatible with iOS6.

Do you not lose some speed and stability when JBing?


----------



## coolsandie (Sep 25, 2012)




----------



## WiredPirate (Sep 25, 2012)

And here is a teaser img for the SP mid-season premier tomorrow night.


----------



## Dblfstr (Sep 25, 2012)

WiredPirate said:


> Is there not one available? I know I have read of a few exploits and I saw a list of jailbreak apps/features compatible with iOS6.
> 
> Do you not lose some speed and stability when JBing?

Click to collapse



chpwn has jailbroken his iPhone 5 on IOS6. But he says it is not ready for primetime and no ETA. 

pod2g says he has not even looked at jailbreaking IOS6 yet. 

iPhone 4S, no IOS6 jailbreak, iPhone 4S was the hardest one to do I think.

iPhone 4 and below are jailbroken on IOS 6 but those devices will always be jailbroken on day 1, since there jailbreak is hardware based (I think). jailbreaking those do require soem extra work since cydia isn't quite ready for IOS6.

So <= A4 devices: jailbroken. A6 devices: jailbroken, A5 devices: not jailbroken. 

iPad 2 is A5... no jailbreak for me on IOS6.

Speed, stability... If there is a loss of speed, it is not noticable. Stability is always an issue with jailbreaking. I have had a handfule of random reboots, or system crash. System crash is easy because mobile_substrate will just revert any jailbreak tweaks until you refresh. No big deal. 

Not near as many issues as I have had with custom ROMS etc. with Android. Although, I do like android better for most things.

---------- Post added at 03:13 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:40 PM ----------

The snake:






---------- Post added at 03:14 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:13 PM ----------

Also, my caught a critter today. I let it go.


----------



## WiredPirate (Sep 25, 2012)

Dblfstr said:


> chpwn has jailbroken his iPhone 5 on IOS6. But he says it is not ready for primetime and no ETA.
> 
> pod2g says he has not even looked at jailbreaking IOS6 yet.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Okay thanks for clearing the jailbreak thing up for me. I don't keep up with it because I've always been turned off by what I hear from people who've done it. I can handle a couple random reboots, that happens on my Nexus sometimes. I have the A5X chip in the 3 so I guess I'm waiting with you, but you have me curious now I will have to look into it in the future.


----------



## Crawshayi (Sep 25, 2012)




----------



## M_T_M (Sep 25, 2012)




----------



## tallyforeman (Sep 25, 2012)

2 for 1's....anybody????


----------



## Nick Fury (Sep 25, 2012)

If you dont like the THANKS button then just click it to make it dissappear


----------



## KeanuC (Sep 25, 2012)

donsimmi said:


> If you dont like the THANKS button then just click it to make it dissappear

Click to collapse



For some reason I am slowly obtaining a furious Vendetta against Apple.

Sent from my R800x using xda premium


----------



## Crawshayi (Sep 25, 2012)

Not me.


----------



## iok1 (Sep 25, 2012)

Is it just me or is the xda app really bad with pictures lately? 

Sent from my.... Actually, who needs to know anyway?


----------



## KidCarter93 (Sep 25, 2012)

''Evil corrupts the mind of the weak but fails to feed off the mind of the strong''


----------



## Nick Fury (Sep 25, 2012)

If you dont like the THANKS button then just click it to make it dissappear


----------



## jaszek (Sep 25, 2012)

donsimmi said:


> If you dont like the THANKS button then just click it to make it dissappear

Click to collapse



3 reposts in one.


----------



## Nick Fury (Sep 25, 2012)

If you dont like the THANKS button then just click it to make it dissappear


----------



## LordManhattan (Sep 25, 2012)

donsimmi said:


> If you dont like the THANKS button then just click it to make it dissappear

Click to collapse



Nope.

Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium


----------



## jaszek (Sep 25, 2012)

Im calling for the overall ban of the word Apple and anything relating to the company including but not limited to: iPhone, iPad, iPod, Apple Maps, etc. until further notice. If you are talking about the round fruit that grows on trees it is ok.


----------



## KidCarter93 (Sep 25, 2012)

jaszek said:


> Im calling for the overall ban of the word Apple and anything relating to the company including but not limited to: iPhone, iPad, iPod, Apple Maps, etc. until further notice. If you are talking about the round fruit that grows on trees it is ok.

Click to collapse



Isaac Newton just got lucky then 


''Evil corrupts the mind of the weak but fails to feed off the mind of the strong''


----------



## jRi0T68 (Sep 26, 2012)

Crawshayi said:


>

Click to collapse




He's not getting her number, now.


----------



## ak700 (Sep 26, 2012)

jaszek said:


> Im calling for the overall ban of the word Apple and anything relating to the company including but not limited to: iPhone, iPad, iPod, Apple Maps, etc. until further notice. If you are talking about the round fruit that grows on trees it is ok.

Click to collapse



I Support the ban especially on the XDA OT section. When ever I come here, there is a random thread that about iOS or "How iPhones sucks" etc. Please chill out and stop exaggerating.


----------



## orb3000 (Sep 26, 2012)




----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Sep 26, 2012)

Sent from your mom.


----------



## 85gallon (Sep 26, 2012)

jaszek said:


> Im calling for the overall ban of the word Apple and anything relating to the company including but not limited to: iPhone, iPad, iPod, Apple Maps, etc. until further notice. If you are talking about the round fruit that grows on trees it is ok.

Click to collapse



Isn't it ironic that Adam and Eve were doing fine until they partook of the apple?  Then mankind was f***** from that point on!!!    Begging for redemption from the original sin!!  LOL


----------



## WiredPirate (Sep 26, 2012)




----------



## KidCarter93 (Sep 26, 2012)

2char


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Sep 26, 2012)

Sent from your mom.


----------



## Dirk (Sep 26, 2012)

There's a video of that atomic artillery too. It's crazy! Imagine if you got a duff round that just squeaked out of the gun before exploding twenty feet away from you.


----------



## tallyforeman (Sep 26, 2012)




----------



## InfiniteNomad (Sep 26, 2012)

For the gamers.


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Sep 26, 2012)

Roostercruiser said:


> For the gamers.

Click to collapse



I'm not a gamer, but I'll play.

Sent from your mom.


----------



## Danial723 (Sep 26, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> I'm not a gamer, but I'll play.
> 
> Sent from your mom.

Click to collapse



Have you not run out of thanks for the day yet? Lol

Sent from my SGH-T989 using xda premium


----------



## LordManhattan (Sep 26, 2012)




----------



## WiredPirate (Sep 26, 2012)

The boss asked me to cook bacon.


----------



## LordManhattan (Sep 26, 2012)




----------



## Dirk (Sep 26, 2012)




----------



## LordManhattan (Sep 26, 2012)




----------



## tallyforeman (Sep 26, 2012)




----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Sep 26, 2012)

Sent from your mom.


----------



## WiredPirate (Sep 26, 2012)

Hahahaha.





---------- Post added at 01:07 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:04 PM ----------







---------- Post added at 01:11 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:07 PM ----------


----------



## MacaronyMax (Sep 26, 2012)




----------



## WiredPirate (Sep 26, 2012)




----------



## LordManhattan (Sep 26, 2012)

tallyforeman said:


>

Click to collapse



http://translate.google.com/transla...uholmens-pengetre-ribbet-6549018.html&act=url


----------



## sepherian (Sep 26, 2012)




----------



## WiredPirate (Sep 26, 2012)




----------



## KidCarter93 (Sep 27, 2012)

''Evil corrupts the mind of the weak but fails to feed off the mind of the strong''


----------



## veeman (Sep 27, 2012)




----------



## Danial723 (Sep 27, 2012)

Sent from my SGH-T989 using xda premium


----------



## LordManhattan (Sep 27, 2012)




----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Sep 27, 2012)

Meanwhile, in Canada...








Sent from your mom.


----------



## KidCarter93 (Sep 27, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Meanwhile, in Canada...
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Imgur fail.
It's just being an arse at the moment :thumbdown:


''Evil corrupts the mind of the weak but fails to feed off the mind of the strong''


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Sep 27, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> Imgur fail.
> It's just being an arse at the moment :thumbdown:
> 
> 
> ''Evil corrupts the mind of the weak but fails to feed off the mind of the strong''

Click to collapse



Its been fixed.

Sent from your mom.


----------



## WiredPirate (Sep 27, 2012)

Picked this up at GameStop tonight.


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Sep 27, 2012)

WiredPirate said:


> Picked this up at GameStop tonight.

Click to collapse



Those are why I'm gonna have the tiniest pile of gifts under the Christmas tree this year.

Sent from your mom.


----------



## Mephikun (Sep 27, 2012)

You lucky dog  I've actually never purchased an app from google play. I've always used free apps

Yo, I sent diz from mah Droid Incredible 2, cuz I'm gangstuh leik dat. And yo Imma dev foh Team EVOlution.


----------



## orb3000 (Sep 27, 2012)




----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Sep 27, 2012)

orb3000 said:


>

Click to collapse



I still can't decide which one is more awesome!

Sent from your mom.


----------



## LordManhattan (Sep 27, 2012)

Mephikun said:


> You lucky dog  I've actually never purchased an app from google play. I've always used free apps
> 
> Yo, I sent diz from mah Droid Incredible 2, cuz I'm gangstuh leik dat. And yo Imma dev foh Team EVOlution.

Click to collapse



Poor soul. 

Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Sep 27, 2012)

Let's all have a moment of silence.



orb3000 changed his avatar.


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Sep 27, 2012)




----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Sep 27, 2012)

BJ Cobbledick....that's my new band name.


----------



## jRi0T68 (Sep 27, 2012)

I've run into a few great names from customers at different jobs, my top 3 were:
1: Jill Butram
2: Sandy Hyman
3: BJ Smallwood

Wish I'd had pictures of their contact info.


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Sep 27, 2012)

jRi0T68 said:


> I've run into a few great names from customers at different jobs, my top 3 were:
> 1: Jill Butram
> 2: Sandy Hyman
> 3: BJ Smallwood
> ...

Click to collapse



Sandy **** was a client of mine years ago.  I hope she got married, cuz she was hot, but her name was unfortunate.


----------



## 85gallon (Sep 27, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Sent from your mom.

Click to collapse



When a coach says that there is no "I" in team, always remind him that he is correct, but that there is ME in t*E*a*M*


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Sep 27, 2012)

A perfect shadow 







Sent from your mom.


----------



## knuckle03 (Sep 27, 2012)

Lol at this

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## KnukLHead (Sep 27, 2012)

knuckle03 said:


> Lol at this
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



That's insane. The horse most likely has shoes but they shouldn't let it in without a shirt on. Healthy codes and stuff

Sent from my GT-N8013 using xda premium


----------



## InfiniteNomad (Sep 27, 2012)

Want, need the hat


----------



## malybru (Sep 27, 2012)

---------- Post added at 12:56 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:54 PM ----------


----------



## tallyforeman (Sep 27, 2012)




----------



## KeanuC (Sep 27, 2012)

Sent from my R800x using xda premium


----------



## Dblfstr (Sep 27, 2012)

My cousin is a chef.






Also, I dominate in COD MW3:
Poor picture though.






---------- Post added at 08:37 AM ---------- Previous post was at 08:34 AM ----------

Mushrooms:






Kittehs






Epic battle


----------



## vj_dustin (Sep 27, 2012)

I won't quote, but that iPhone chat posted by malybru, made my day.. XD


----------



## Dblfstr (Sep 27, 2012)

vj_dustin said:


> I won't quote, but that iPhone chat posted by malybru, made my day.. XD

Click to collapse


----------



## 063_XOBX (Sep 27, 2012)




----------



## jaszek (Sep 27, 2012)




----------



## LordManhattan (Sep 27, 2012)




----------



## jaszek (Sep 27, 2012)

I found PDL's facebook.


----------



## DanceOff (Sep 27, 2012)

Sent from my HTC Explorer A310 using xda premium























TIGER-PIG
TIGER-PIG
DOES WHATEVER A TIGER-PIG DOES


----------



## triptosyll (Sep 27, 2012)

___________________
Bacon in my coffee, please? You don't have any bacon?! Unacceptable!!


----------



## jugg1es (Sep 27, 2012)

sent from the thing I stab with my finger when I get two minutes


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Sep 27, 2012)

Sent from your mom.


----------



## WiredPirate (Sep 27, 2012)

triptosyll said:


> ___________________
> Bacon in my coffee, please? You don't have any bacon?! Unacceptable!!

Click to collapse



The smokestache is extrordinary!


----------



## KidCarter93 (Sep 27, 2012)

''Evil corrupts the mind of the weak but fails to feed off the mind of the strong''


----------



## LordManhattan (Sep 27, 2012)




----------



## WiredPirate (Sep 27, 2012)

---------- Post added at 01:57 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:55 PM ----------







---------- Post added at 01:59 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:57 PM ----------







---------- Post added at 02:35 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:59 PM ----------







Curiosity finds evidence there was once water on mars.
http://www.jpl.nasa.gov/news/news.php?release=2012-305#7


----------



## KidCarter93 (Sep 27, 2012)

''Evil corrupts the mind of the weak but fails to feed off the mind of the strong''


----------



## WiredPirate (Sep 27, 2012)

10char


----------



## KnukLHead (Sep 27, 2012)

Mod Edit: Pic removed as it may be insulting towards some of our members.


----------



## KidCarter93 (Sep 27, 2012)

KnukLHead said:


> Mod Edit: Pic removed as it may be insulting towards some of our members.

Click to collapse



I'm guessing it was a noob bashing picture then 


''Evil corrupts the mind of the weak but fails to feed off the mind of the strong''


----------



## triptosyll (Sep 27, 2012)

Mod Edit: Let me understand your logic:
Post post with cursing
Remove said pic form old post
Re post said pic
???
WHY?

Pic removed!!!



___________________



Bacon in my coffee, please? You don't have any bacon?! Unacceptable!!


----------



## tallyforeman (Sep 27, 2012)

triptosyll said:


> ___________________
> Bacon in my coffee, please? You don't have any bacon?! Unacceptable!!

Click to collapse



Dude, I think they already pulled that one once........ That's like playing with fire 





triptosyll said:


> Mod Edit: Let me understand your logic:
> Post post with cursing
> Remove said pic form old post
> Re post said pic
> ...

Click to collapse


----------



## triptosyll (Sep 27, 2012)

True story


___________________
Bacon in my coffee, please? You don't have any bacon?! Unacceptable!!


----------



## KidCarter93 (Sep 27, 2012)

triptosyll said:


> ___________________
> Bacon in my coffee, please? You don't have any bacon?! Unacceptable!!

Click to collapse



Might wanna edit that swear word.


''Evil corrupts the mind of the weak but fails to feed off the mind of the strong''


----------



## WiredPirate (Sep 27, 2012)

tallyforeman said:


> Dude, I think they already pulled that one once........ That's like playing with fire

Click to collapse



If at first you dont succeed..


----------



## husam666 (Sep 27, 2012)

One of my mum's favourite songs


----------



## strip419 (Sep 27, 2012)

pool in africa.... lol..... the boys can really improvise


----------



## Danial723 (Sep 27, 2012)

^^^_ that is pretty badass

Sent from my SGH-T989 using xda premium


----------



## WiredPirate (Sep 27, 2012)

strip419 said:


> pool in africa.... lol..... the boys can really improvise

Click to collapse



On the oposite side of the billiards spectrum:


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Sep 27, 2012)

Sent from your mom.


----------



## WiredPirate (Sep 27, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Sent from your mom.

Click to collapse



iOS6 maps?


----------



## LordManhattan (Sep 27, 2012)

A fine collection of historical photographs that's worth a look. 

http://imgur.com/a/vnwC2

---------- Post added at 09:28 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:26 PM ----------




TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Sent from your mom.

Click to collapse



Monaco. Aaand that won't happen  But it's cool.


----------



## veeman (Sep 27, 2012)

WiredPirate said:


> iOS6 maps?

Click to collapse



Nope. Just China.


----------



## xaccers (Sep 27, 2012)

WiredPirate said:


> If at first you dont succeed..

Click to collapse


----------



## KidCarter93 (Sep 27, 2012)

''Evil corrupts the mind of the weak but fails to feed off the mind of the strong''


----------



## triptosyll (Sep 27, 2012)

Haha maybe this is me? Didn't realize that picture even loaded the first time, that's why I posted it again. Thought that picture failed. Sorry, not trying to piss people off.

___________________
Bacon in my coffee, please? You don't have any bacon?! Unacceptable!!


----------



## LordManhattan (Sep 27, 2012)




----------



## orb3000 (Sep 28, 2012)




----------



## triptosyll (Sep 28, 2012)

___________________
Bacon in my coffee, please? You don't have any bacon?! Unacceptable!!


----------



## triptosyll (Sep 28, 2012)

___________________
Bacon in my coffee, please? You don't have any bacon?! Unacceptable!!


----------



## LordManhattan (Sep 28, 2012)




----------



## orb3000 (Sep 28, 2012)

LMAO!!


----------



## Hopper8 (Sep 28, 2012)

jugg1es said:


> sent from the thing I stab with my finger when I get two minutes

Click to collapse



Thought you might appreciate this 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda developers app

If I helped, please hit thanks!


----------



## orb3000 (Sep 28, 2012)




----------



## Apex (Sep 28, 2012)




----------



## veeman (Sep 28, 2012)




----------



## triptosyll (Sep 28, 2012)

___________________
Bacon in my coffee, please? You don't have any bacon?! Unacceptable!!


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Sep 28, 2012)

Sent from your mom.


----------



## MissionImprobable (Sep 28, 2012)

Taking a quick break from studying. Discovery: physics shirts are not nearly as fun as pure math shirts:


----------



## TexasAggie97 (Sep 28, 2012)

MissionImprobable said:


> Taking a quick break from studying. Discovery: physics shirts are not nearly as fun as pure math shirts:

Click to collapse



I lol'd. But wouldn't be easier to say May the 'm x a' be with you?

Sent from my SPH-D700 using xda app-developers app


----------



## 85gallon (Sep 28, 2012)

KnukLHead said:


> That's insane. The horse most likely has shoes but they shouldn't let it in without a shirt on. Healthy codes and stuff
> 
> Sent from my GT-N8013 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Unless it was a mare.

Women:  No shoes, no shirt, no problem!


----------



## veeman (Sep 28, 2012)

MissionImprobable said:


> Taking a quick break from studying. Discovery: physics shirts are not nearly as fun as pure math shirts:

Click to collapse



May the mass times acceleration be with you.


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Sep 28, 2012)

Sent from your mom.


----------



## jaszek (Sep 28, 2012)

I like Brad.


----------



## veeman (Sep 28, 2012)

As you can see... when I'm bored, I create doodle. I call this one "The Sad King"






Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Sep 28, 2012)

jaszek said:


> I like Brad.

Click to collapse



Its always the web guy that's the lush.

Sent from your mom.


----------



## jaszek (Sep 28, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Its always the web guy that's the lush.
> 
> Sent from your mom.

Click to collapse



Y u no come to chat anymore? It's been overrun by noobs.


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Sep 28, 2012)

veeman said:


> As you can see... when I'm bored, I create doodle. I call this one "The Sad King"
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Cool!
I just got Sketchbook for $.25.  Haven't played with it yet.

Sent from your mom.

---------- Post added at 08:33 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:31 PM ----------




jaszek said:


> Y u no come to chat anymore? It's been overrun by noobs.

Click to collapse



My excuses are bad and I should feel bad.

Sent from your mom.


----------



## jaszek (Sep 28, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Cool!
> I just got Sketchbook for $.25.  Haven't played with it yet.
> 
> Sent from your mom.
> ...

Click to collapse



I want to see you in chat right now mister. I'm drinking alone. I need a drinking buddy.


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Sep 28, 2012)

jaszek said:


> I want to see you in chat right now mister. I'm drinking alone. I need a drinking buddy.

Click to collapse



I'll hop on my PC in a few minutes.  I'm on the porch with a beer and cig.

Sent from your mom.


----------



## jaszek (Sep 28, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> I'll hop on my PC in a few minutes.  I'm on the porch with a beer and cig.
> 
> Sent from your mom.

Click to collapse



Hurry up. I only have enough ginger ale for another drink


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Sep 28, 2012)

jaszek said:


> Hurry up. I only have enough ginger ale for another drink

Click to collapse



Um.  When you run out of ginger ale, you can still drink the other stuff.  Geez, do I have to think of everything???

Sent from your mom.

---------- Post added at 08:40 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:39 PM ----------

Plus, I smoke 100s now.  I take longer.  Be patient.

Sent from your mom.


----------



## veeman (Sep 28, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Cool!
> I just got Sketchbook for $.25.  Haven't played with it yet.
> 
> Sent from your mom.
> ...

Click to collapse



Yeah, this one is the free version. Don't know if I want to buy the full version.


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Sep 28, 2012)

veeman said:


> Yeah, this one is the free version. Don't know if I want to buy the full version.

Click to collapse



Well, it's only 25 cents...it's part of the 25 cent sale at the Playstore.  Not sure what the regular price is though.


----------



## MissionImprobable (Sep 28, 2012)

TexasAggie97 said:


> I lol'd. But wouldn't be easier to say May the 'm x a' be with you?
> 
> Sent from my SPH-D700 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



There's another one that says it that way. You wouldn't think it, but the physics shirts are somehow far more involved than the math-focused shirts.



TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Well, it's only 25 cents...it's part of the 25 cent sale at the Playstore.  Not sure what the regular price is though.

Click to collapse



I got it for $0.10 during the 10 billion app promotion. At this rate the apps are just going to get more and more expensive every time  It's worth getting on sale, though, especially if you can find a good stylus.


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Sep 28, 2012)

MissionImprobable said:


> There's another one that says it that way. You wouldn't think it, but the physics shirts are somehow far more involved than the math-focused shirts.
> 
> 
> I got it for $0.10 during the 10 billion app promotion. At this rate the apps are just going to get more and more expensive every time  It's worth getting on sale, though, especially if you can find a good stylus.

Click to collapse



Bragger.



EDIT:  you gave me my 3000th thank.  Brag all you want.

Sent from your mom.


----------



## 063_XOBX (Sep 28, 2012)




----------



## tallyforeman (Sep 28, 2012)

Look at all that wholesome goodness!!


----------



## WiredPirate (Sep 28, 2012)

December 4th








takemymoney.img


----------



## sohamssd (Sep 28, 2012)

<Insert witty sentence here>


----------



## Aust S5 (Sep 28, 2012)

Noobs™ click here for help
Edit. Hmmm trolled by tapatalk app. New version of app updated today. And my signature now comes up as the picture now instead of a clickable link.


----------



## GalaxySII5191 (Sep 28, 2012)

soham_sss said:


> <Insert witty sentence here>

Click to collapse



Hahahahahaha no flash support. 

Sent from my SGH-T989 using xda premium


----------



## redneck_666 (Sep 28, 2012)

Now, I'm not super butt hurt over the SB. I didn't expect the SeaSquaks to ever make it there.

Just thought it was funny.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I717 using xda premium


----------



## malybru (Sep 28, 2012)

---------- Post added at 04:21 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:53 PM ----------







---------- Post added at 04:38 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:21 PM ----------


----------



## Dirk (Sep 28, 2012)




----------



## Dirk (Sep 28, 2012)

*That reminds me..*

Here's another old cartoon:






Anyone wanna take a guess?


----------



## M_T_M (Sep 28, 2012)

DirkGently said:


> Here's another old cartoon:
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



BF and karate?


----------



## malybru (Sep 28, 2012)




----------



## LordManhattan (Sep 28, 2012)

OMFG


----------



## malybru (Sep 28, 2012)

DirkGently said:


> Here's another old cartoon:
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



BATFINK


----------



## WiredPirate (Sep 28, 2012)

Name this one. It's not really old but it's definitely abstract.


----------



## LordManhattan (Sep 28, 2012)




----------



## Dirk (Sep 28, 2012)

M_T_M said:


> BF and karate?

Click to collapse





malybru said:


> BATFINK

Click to collapse



You guys are *too* good!



WiredPirate said:


> How about this one?

Click to collapse



I'm stumped! Perhaps M_T_M knows?


----------



## Dirk (Sep 28, 2012)

While we're on the subject:






Those two were awesome! Anybody remember who they were?


----------



## WiredPirate (Sep 28, 2012)

DirkGently said:


> I'm stumped! Perhaps M_T_M knows?

Click to collapse



Okay one hint. But no coming back here and answering if you look it up.

Sheri Moon.


----------



## LordManhattan (Sep 28, 2012)




----------



## triptosyll (Sep 28, 2012)

DirkGently said:


> While we're on the subject:
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Ren and stimpy!! I have 3 season on DVD!


___________________
Bacon in my coffee, please? You don't have any bacon?! Unacceptable!!


----------



## triptosyll (Sep 28, 2012)

___________________
Bacon in my coffee, please? You don't have any bacon?! Unacceptable!!


----------



## FoxNovak (Sep 28, 2012)

Sent from my EVO using xda app-developers app


----------



## WiredPirate (Sep 28, 2012)




----------



## BeerChameleon (Sep 28, 2012)

WiredPirate said:


>

Click to collapse



That episode was gross but actually was better then there previous 8 episodes before their long break. It was kinda funny


----------



## WiredPirate (Sep 28, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> That episode was gross but actually was better then there previous 8 episodes before their long break. It was kinda funny

Click to collapse



I thought it was hilarious, I laughed so hard it hurt just about the whole episode. Dont forget about Faith Hilling from earlier this season, that has to be in my top 10 SP episodes.

On a completely unrelated subject..
I'm sooo glad to be working on a Friday as nice as today. I think I'll stay for an hour of overtime.
Check that, two hours.


----------



## Dirk (Sep 28, 2012)

triptosyll said:


> Ren and stimpy!! I have 3 season on DVD!
> 
> 
> ___________________
> Bacon in my coffee, please? You don't have any bacon?! Unacceptable!!

Click to collapse



I miss Ren and Stimpy :crying:


----------



## WiredPirate (Sep 28, 2012)

Avicii's new giant 3D projected head





video


----------



## KeanuC (Sep 28, 2012)

Sent from my R800x using xda premium


----------



## OjeteNui (Sep 28, 2012)

Contemporary Michelangelo and his bachelor days...:cyclops:


----------



## RomWiz (Sep 28, 2012)

Sent from my black jelly phone


----------



## WiredPirate (Sep 28, 2012)

---------- Post added at 02:36 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:16 PM ----------


----------



## tallyforeman (Sep 28, 2012)

I see bacon!


----------



## malybru (Sep 28, 2012)

There May Be Trouble Ahead...






---------- Post added at 08:54 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:42 PM ----------


----------



## ...Awesome... (Sep 28, 2012)

Sent from my Toasted Marshmallow using Tapatalk 2


----------



## tallyforeman (Sep 28, 2012)

malybru said:


> There May Be Trouble Ahead...

Click to collapse



That dude is about to be a side item on the menu at the local restaurant


----------



## Dblfstr (Sep 28, 2012)

WiredPirate said:


> Name this one. It's not really old but it's definitely abstract.

Click to collapse



The Haunted World of El Superbeasto

I love the Nazi Zombie song


----------



## WiredPirate (Sep 28, 2012)

Dblfstr said:


> The Haunted World of El Superbeasto
> 
> I love the Nazi Zombie song

Click to collapse


----------



## veeman (Sep 28, 2012)

According to the caption, this is his senior year of architecture.


----------



## mrrick (Sep 28, 2012)

*signed


----------



## Danial723 (Sep 29, 2012)

Sent from my SGH-T989 using xda premium


----------



## LordManhattan (Sep 29, 2012)




----------



## husam666 (Sep 29, 2012)




----------



## LordManhattan (Sep 29, 2012)

husam666 said:


>

Click to collapse


----------



## husam666 (Sep 29, 2012)

LordManhattan said:


>

Click to collapse


----------



## mrrick (Sep 29, 2012)

*signed


----------



## triptosyll (Sep 29, 2012)

___________________
Bacon in my coffee, please? You don't have any bacon?! Unacceptable!!


----------



## LordManhattan (Sep 29, 2012)

husam666 said:


>

Click to collapse



You love me and you know it <3


----------



## mrrick (Sep 29, 2012)

*signed


----------



## LordManhattan (Sep 29, 2012)




----------



## triptosyll (Sep 29, 2012)

LordManhattan said:


>

Click to collapse



Wtf?! That is freakin disturbing! But, somehow, I can't stop laughing! 


___________________
Bacon in my coffee, please? You don't have any bacon?! Unacceptable!!


----------



## LordManhattan (Sep 29, 2012)

Remember to vote for Mr.Spider in november.


----------



## mrrick (Sep 29, 2012)

*signed


----------



## husam666 (Sep 29, 2012)

LordManhattan said:


> You love me and you know it <3

Click to collapse


----------



## LordManhattan (Sep 29, 2012)

Husam, where's the mafia thread?! Is it gone? I can't find it.

Edit: Scratch that, i found it  lol


----------



## husam666 (Sep 29, 2012)

LordManhattan said:


> Husam, where's the mafia thread?! Is it gone? I can't find it.
> 
> Edit: Scratch that, i found it  lol

Click to collapse



noob


----------



## LordManhattan (Sep 29, 2012)

husam666 said:


> noob

Click to collapse


----------



## LordManhattan (Sep 29, 2012)

Your man there said a bad word!


----------



## husam666 (Sep 29, 2012)

LordManhattan said:


> Your man there said a bad word!

Click to collapse



and you quoted it


----------



## WiredPirate (Sep 29, 2012)




----------



## LordManhattan (Sep 29, 2012)

WiredPirate said:


>

Click to collapse



Take me to your leader fridge.


----------



## ilrisolutore (Sep 29, 2012)

LordManhattan said:


> Take me to your leader fridge.

Click to collapse



ahahahah


----------



## 063_XOBX (Sep 29, 2012)

WiredPirate said:


>

Click to collapse



I swear, there must not have been a fork in that family tree in generations.


----------



## mrrick (Sep 29, 2012)

*signed


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Sep 29, 2012)

Now this is finger painting.























Sent from your mom.


----------



## tallyforeman (Sep 29, 2012)

Danial723 said:


> Sent from my SGH-T989 using xda premium

Click to collapse


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Sep 29, 2012)

tallyforeman said:


>

Click to collapse



And I swear, if I see the "rules of bacon" one again, so help me...

Sent from your mom.


----------



## LordManhattan (Sep 29, 2012)




----------



## 063_XOBX (Sep 29, 2012)




----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Sep 29, 2012)

063_XOBX said:


>

Click to collapse



I figured as much.

Sent from your mom.


----------



## 063_XOBX (Sep 29, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> I figured as much.
> 
> Sent from your mom.

Click to collapse



Still not a repost.
That is the only unforgivable crime.


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Sep 29, 2012)

063_XOBX said:


> Still not a repost.
> That is the only unforgivable crime.

Click to collapse



You deserve to take a shot from one of these.






Sent from your mom.


----------



## 063_XOBX (Sep 29, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> You deserve to take a shot from one of these.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



'Murricah


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Sep 29, 2012)

063_XOBX said:


> 'Murricah

Click to collapse








Sent from your mom.


----------



## MissionImprobable (Sep 29, 2012)

---------- Post added at 12:12 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:06 AM ----------


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Sep 29, 2012)




----------



## MissionImprobable (Sep 29, 2012)

See more here: http://www.thisiscolossal.com/2012/03/global-rainbow/


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Sep 29, 2012)

Sent from your mom.


----------



## X8invisible (Sep 29, 2012)

MissionImprobable said:


> See more here: http://www.thisiscolossal.com/2012/03/global-rainbow/

Click to collapse



Pink Floyd?

"Searching is like eating: If you don't do it you'll die"©X8invisible


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Sep 29, 2012)

X8invisible said:


> Pink Floyd?
> 
> "Searching is like eating: If you don't do it you'll die"©X8invisible

Click to collapse



Dark Side of the Pier just doesn't have the same ring.

Sent from your mom.


----------



## coolsandie (Sep 29, 2012)

Close Enough


----------



## .xxx. (Sep 29, 2012)

Sent from my LG-E730 using xda app-developers app


----------



## mrrick (Sep 29, 2012)

*signed


----------



## anima123 (Sep 29, 2012)




----------



## mrrick (Sep 29, 2012)

*signed


----------



## .xxx. (Sep 29, 2012)

I loved her kernal 

Sent from my LG-E730 using xda app-developers app


----------



## mrrick (Sep 29, 2012)

*signed


----------



## WiredPirate (Sep 29, 2012)

Any body ever watch Rocket City Rednecks on Nat Geo? The younger guy Michael is a friend of mine, I've known him for a long time. I stopped by his bon fire last night and he was showing us his goats. Started with 10 but coyotes got the rest.


----------



## triptosyll (Sep 29, 2012)

___________________
Bacon in my coffee, please? You don't have any bacon?! Unacceptable!!


----------



## mrrick (Sep 29, 2012)

*signed


----------



## tallyforeman (Sep 29, 2012)

Here we go again!!!


----------



## mrrick (Sep 29, 2012)

tallyforeman said:


> Here we go again!!!

Click to collapse



Yumm
*signed


----------



## mulletcutter (Sep 29, 2012)

MissionImprobable said:


> See more here: http://www.thisiscolossal.com/2012/03/global-rainbow/

Click to collapse



:thumbup:


----------



## Danial723 (Sep 29, 2012)

My wallpaper

Sent from my SGH-T989 using xda premium


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Sep 29, 2012)

Gotta edit those swear words Danial.

Sent from your mom.


----------



## Danial723 (Sep 29, 2012)

Oops....mod delete previous comment please....xda app won't let me delete it

Sent from my SGH-T989 using xda premium


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Sep 29, 2012)

Danial723 said:


> Oops....mod delete previous comment please....xda app won't let me delete it
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T989 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Just edit the pic, then edit your post.

Sent from your mom.


----------



## Danial723 (Sep 29, 2012)

Tried.....nothing shows up when I try to edit the post :s

Sent from my SGH-T989 using xda premium


----------



## coolsandie (Sep 29, 2012)




----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Sep 29, 2012)

Sent from your mom.


----------



## poda13 (Sep 29, 2012)

Damn dog, Get off my lawn!


----------



## 063_XOBX (Sep 29, 2012)




----------



## WiredPirate (Sep 29, 2012)

---------- Post added at 05:00 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:54 PM ----------


----------



## mrrick (Sep 29, 2012)

*signed


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Sep 29, 2012)

mrrick said:


> *signed

Click to collapse








Sent from your mom.


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Sep 29, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Sent from your mom.

Click to collapse



they stole my wallpaper...


----------



## mrrick (Sep 29, 2012)

*signed


----------



## mrrick (Sep 30, 2012)

No one's around.. So here's my shoes

And Robin Williams too! 

*signed


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Sep 30, 2012)

Sent from your mom.


----------



## LordManhattan (Sep 30, 2012)

That's how it goes


----------



## KidCarter93 (Sep 30, 2012)

''Evil corrupts the mind of the weak but fails to feed off the mind of the strong''


----------



## mrrick (Sep 30, 2012)

Magic mirror maybe? 

*signed


----------



## veeman (Sep 30, 2012)

MissionImprobable said:


> ---------- Post added at 12:12 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:06 AM ----------

Click to collapse



 I see mammaries in the second light graph.

---------- Post added at 08:05 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:01 PM ----------




KidCarter93 said:


> ''Evil corrupts the mind of the weak but fails to feed off the mind of the strong''

Click to collapse



That is the ****tiest math I have ever seen. Lol.


----------



## KidCarter93 (Sep 30, 2012)

veeman said:


> That is the ****tiest math I have ever seen. Lol.

Click to collapse



It got posted on my Facebook wall with the caption "It reminds me of your kind of logic"
Lulwat?


''Evil corrupts the mind of the weak but fails to feed off the mind of the strong''


----------



## Crawshayi (Sep 30, 2012)




----------



## mrrick (Sep 30, 2012)

*signed


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Sep 30, 2012)

Sent from your mom.


----------



## 85gallon (Sep 30, 2012)

tallyforeman said:


> Here we go again!!!

Click to collapse



Snot on a cracker?


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Sep 30, 2012)

Sent from your mom.


----------



## WiredPirate (Sep 30, 2012)




----------



## mrrick (Sep 30, 2012)

*signed


----------



## LordManhattan (Sep 30, 2012)

Dubai. Awesome looking city.


----------



## Danial723 (Sep 30, 2012)

Sent from my SGH-T989 using xda premium


----------



## 063_XOBX (Sep 30, 2012)

Pizza. It's not just for dinner.


----------



## mrrick (Sep 30, 2012)

*signed


----------



## .xxx. (Sep 30, 2012)

Sent from my LG-E730 using xda app-developers app


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Sep 30, 2012)

Sent from your mom.


----------



## 063_XOBX (Sep 30, 2012)

Showndsh shlike a shteal.


----------



## coolsandie (Sep 30, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> ''Evil corrupts the mind of the weak but fails to feed off the mind of the strong''

Click to collapse



Wrong at Step:4, as 10² - 10² can't be written as (10+10)(10-10) because the numbers should be different as (a+b)(a-b) where a and b are two different numbers 

---------- Post added at 11:21 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:15 PM ----------


----------



## prototype7 (Sep 30, 2012)

063_XOBX said:


> Showndsh shlike a shteal.

Click to collapse



Hey! I was just coming over here to post that!


----------



## mrrick (Sep 30, 2012)

*signed


----------



## wbchristmas (Sep 30, 2012)

Something new to try!




¡dErP!


----------



## prototype7 (Sep 30, 2012)




----------



## Danial723 (Sep 30, 2012)

Sent from my SGH-T989 using xda premium


----------



## prototype7 (Sep 30, 2012)




----------



## z50king (Sep 30, 2012)

coolsandie said:


> Wrong at Step:4, as 10² - 10² can't be written as (10+10)(10-10) because the numbers should be different as (a+b)(a-b) where a and b are two different numbers

Click to collapse



You don't need to rely on a formula to disprove this proof 

Sent from my PG86100 using xda premium


----------



## prototype7 (Sep 30, 2012)




----------



## mrrick (Sep 30, 2012)

*signed


----------



## Danial723 (Sep 30, 2012)

mrrick said:


> *signed

Click to collapse



The mad catter? 

Sent from my SGH-T989 using xda premium


----------



## malybru (Sep 30, 2012)

OVERTAKING.
LEVEL:  EXPERT


----------



## malybru (Sep 30, 2012)




----------



## CuBz90 (Sep 30, 2012)

Sent from my sick ass Samsung Galaxy S3


----------



## KidCarter93 (Sep 30, 2012)

''Evil corrupts the mind of the weak but fails to feed off the mind of the strong''


----------



## orb3000 (Sep 30, 2012)

*Android homicide*





by @death becomes you


----------



## Nick Fury (Oct 1, 2012)

If you dont like the THANKS button then just click it to make it dissappear


----------



## Nick Fury (Oct 1, 2012)

If you dont like the THANKS button then just click it to make it dissappear


----------



## orb3000 (Oct 1, 2012)




----------



## mrrick (Oct 1, 2012)

*signed


----------



## nowetdio (Oct 1, 2012)




----------



## jaszek (Oct 1, 2012)

nowetdio said:


>

Click to collapse



I LOVE ORANGINA!!!! I used to drink a litre bottle at work at lunch. lol


----------



## WiredPirate (Oct 1, 2012)




----------



## mrrick (Oct 1, 2012)

*signed


----------



## RinZo (Oct 1, 2012)

WiredPirate said:


>

Click to collapse



We did this except at the bar and it was a round of drinks.


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Oct 1, 2012)

Dogaroos!








Sent from your mom.


----------



## redneck_666 (Oct 1, 2012)

Sent from my SGH-I717 using xda premium


----------



## Jmayorga96 (Oct 1, 2012)

Still with this, directions are easier than with apple maps


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Oct 1, 2012)

Sent from your mom.


----------



## Dirk (Oct 1, 2012)




----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Oct 1, 2012)

DirkGently said:


>

Click to collapse



1978 is my favorite.


----------



## KeanuC (Oct 1, 2012)

Sent from my SCH-I535 using xda premium


----------



## Nick Fury (Oct 1, 2012)

If you dont like the THANKS button then just click it to make it dissappear


----------



## malybru (Oct 1, 2012)

Planking.
Level: MASTER


----------



## Nick Fury (Oct 1, 2012)

If you dont like the THANKS button then just click it to make it dissappear


----------



## malybru (Oct 1, 2012)

So,how do you park it?


----------



## Nick Fury (Oct 1, 2012)

malybru said:


> So,how do you park it?

Click to collapse



Standing up lol

If you dont like the THANKS button then just click it to make it dissappear


----------



## malybru (Oct 1, 2012)




----------



## vj_dustin (Oct 1, 2012)

malybru said:


>

Click to collapse



i want to switch on a fan.


----------



## Nick Fury (Oct 1, 2012)

If you dont like the THANKS button then just click it to make it dissappear


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Oct 1, 2012)

Sent from your mom.


----------



## tallyforeman (Oct 1, 2012)

malybru said:


>

Click to collapse





Good God, that reminds me of an upside down tackle box


----------



## WiredPirate (Oct 1, 2012)




----------



## mrrick (Oct 1, 2012)

Dafuq 

*signed


----------



## CuBz90 (Oct 1, 2012)

mrrick said:


> Dafuq
> 
> *signed

Click to collapse



I could just eat a doughnut. 

Sent from my sick ass Samsung Galaxy S3


----------



## WiredPirate (Oct 1, 2012)




----------



## jaszek (Oct 1, 2012)




----------



## Dirk (Oct 1, 2012)

*Cable management:*
















Tidy!


----------



## WiredPirate (Oct 1, 2012)

DirkGently said:


> Tidy!

Click to collapse



Gorgeous.


----------



## malybru (Oct 1, 2012)




----------



## Nick Fury (Oct 1, 2012)

If you dont like the THANKS button then just click it to make it dissappear


----------



## Thijs Arc S (Oct 1, 2012)




----------



## Nick Fury (Oct 1, 2012)

Incase your having a bad day,  heres a picture of a happy goat. 

If you dont like the THANKS button then just click it to make it dissappear


----------



## Crawshayi (Oct 1, 2012)




----------



## KidCarter93 (Oct 1, 2012)

If you're having a bad day, at least you're not this guy.
This bloke from Scotland managed to get stuck in a bin


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Oct 1, 2012)




----------



## conantroutman (Oct 1, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> If you're having a bad day, at least you're not this guy.
> This bloke from Scotland managed to get stuck in a bin

Click to collapse



I wasn't stuck.....
I was just resting.


----------



## Nick Fury (Oct 1, 2012)

If you dont like the THANKS button then just click it to make it dissappear


----------



## Nick Fury (Oct 1, 2012)

Enjoy these 3D street art pics. 

Hope you like. 

If you dont like the THANKS button then just click it to make it dissappear


----------



## Nick Fury (Oct 1, 2012)

If you dont like the THANKS button then just click it to make it dissappear


----------



## KidCarter93 (Oct 1, 2012)

conantroutman said:


> I wasn't stuck.....
> I was just resting.

Click to collapse



I wondered how long it would take you to post lol


''Evil corrupts the mind of the weak but fails to feed off the mind of the strong''


----------



## septix (Oct 1, 2012)

My daughter just drowned my sensation in the toilet. Yay! 

Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda premium


----------



## WiredPirate (Oct 1, 2012)




----------



## mulletcutter (Oct 1, 2012)

septix said:


> My daughter just drowned my sensation in the toilet. Yay!
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Bag of rice... Now. Leave for a day+


----------



## Quinny899 (Oct 1, 2012)

WiredPirate said:


>

Click to collapse



Rocking one on mine now. Very durable 

*Mod edit:* Nice work with the censoring, but still gotta go.


Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## septix (Oct 1, 2012)

mulletcutter said:


> Bag of rice... Now. Leave for a day+

Click to collapse



How about no. Getting a One X on insurance 


Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda premium


----------



## mrrick (Oct 1, 2012)

*signed


----------



## mulletcutter (Oct 1, 2012)

septix said:


> How about no. Getting a One X on insurance
> 
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Sorry for trying to help.. Plus u might wanna edit that pic


----------



## septix (Oct 1, 2012)

mulletcutter said:


> Sorry for trying to help.. Plus u might wanna edit that pic

Click to collapse



Don't be sorry, didn't mean it like that. I just rather get a new phone for free than giving my old one.

Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda premium


----------



## prototype7 (Oct 1, 2012)

donsimmi said:


> If you dont like the THANKS button then just click it to make it dissappear

Click to collapse



Just a tip, the double thanks-begging signature is probably the reason you aren't getting any thanks.


----------



## septix (Oct 1, 2012)

Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda premium


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Oct 1, 2012)

Sent from your mom.


----------



## Nick Fury (Oct 1, 2012)

prototype7 said:


> Just a tip, the double thanks-begging signature is probably the reason you aren't getting any thanks.

Click to collapse



Didnt think i still had it set for both lol.  Think im gunna change in app back to default lol

If you dont like the THANKS button then just click it to make it dissappear


----------



## septix (Oct 1, 2012)

*Mod edit:* Childish and offensive insult.


----------



## mrrick (Oct 1, 2012)

*signed


----------



## Nick Fury (Oct 1, 2012)

Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda premium


----------



## WiredPirate (Oct 2, 2012)

I was looking at the changelog for AOKP B4 and found this.


----------



## mrrick (Oct 2, 2012)

They say it's a lizard. I say it's the last of the dragons. They are/were real! 

*signed


----------



## Specht77 (Oct 2, 2012)

Sent from my computer. Taken with my Nokia N8.


----------



## WiredPirate (Oct 2, 2012)

mrrick said:


> They say it's a lizard. I say it's the last of the dragons. They are/were real!
> 
> *signed

Click to collapse



Lizards never stop growing until they die, it's wild what a 100yo version of this guy would be. Or better yet perceived as.


----------



## jaszek (Oct 2, 2012)

Since not everyone looks at the photo thread.




1970s Checker Cab by Jaszek PL, on Flickr


----------



## mrrick (Oct 2, 2012)

jaszek said:


> Since not everyone looks at the photo thread.
> 
> Cab. Jpg

Click to collapse



Gorgeous shot man.. Cheers







Mother nature. Awesome


*signed


----------



## Specht77 (Oct 2, 2012)

another foto taken with my N8


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Oct 2, 2012)

Sent from your mom.


----------



## KeanuC (Oct 2, 2012)

Sent from my R800x using xda premium


----------



## 85gallon (Oct 2, 2012)

donsimmi said:


> Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Weird, but upcoming on 10/7 Animal Planet has a show that is called Eating Giants:Elephants.  They supposedly have video of a pack of hyenas attacking an elephant and one of them crawls up his @ss and starts eating from the inside out!


----------



## mrrick (Oct 2, 2012)

*signed


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Oct 2, 2012)

mrrick said:


> *signed

Click to collapse



Dude, that gave me the chills for a sec.

Sent from your mom.

---------- Post added at 07:35 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:30 PM ----------






Sent from your mom.


----------



## Jmayorga96 (Oct 2, 2012)

Can you believe this?? I can't,but if it is true, why iphone 5 is better with its gpu triple core made by SAMSUNG and they cannot put one of them on the s3 that is much better phone


----------



## MissionImprobable (Oct 2, 2012)

Thinking this place might be worth a visit.


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Oct 2, 2012)

jaszek said:


> Since not everyone looks at the photo thread.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Jas, that looks amazing!  Nicely done man.  Saw it first on my phone, but on my PC monitor, it really pops.


----------



## WiredPirate (Oct 2, 2012)




----------



## Dirk (Oct 2, 2012)




----------



## Dirk (Oct 2, 2012)

*Close call!*


----------



## hooligan007 (Oct 2, 2012)

http://funny-pictures-blog.com/wp-content/uploads/2011/09/Meanwhile-in-the-USA.jpg

Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda app-developers app


----------



## entwicklun (Oct 2, 2012)

what awaits us, in 2020 :good:


----------



## malybru (Oct 2, 2012)

DirkGently said:


>

Click to collapse



Hi,

Who, or what,is holding that up?  



---------- Post added at 11:03 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:56 AM ----------







---------- Post added at 11:07 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:03 AM ----------







---------- Post added at 11:15 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:07 AM ----------


----------



## KeanuC (Oct 2, 2012)

Sent from my R800x using xda premium


----------



## coolsandie (Oct 2, 2012)




----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Oct 2, 2012)

Sent from your mom.


----------



## jaszek (Oct 2, 2012)




----------



## KidCarter93 (Oct 2, 2012)

Hot pu*sy loves the camera.


----------



## Archer (Oct 2, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> Hot pu*sy loves the camera.

Click to collapse



Where on earth did you get that??

*Edit:* Found it, you stalker


----------



## KidCarter93 (Oct 2, 2012)

Archer said:


> Where on earth did you get that??
> 
> *Edit:* Found it, you stalker

Click to collapse



Me No Stalker


----------



## Dirk (Oct 2, 2012)

*Time for a repost!*

For those who never saw this one before!


----------



## Dirk (Oct 2, 2012)

Eeek, double post!





















Anyone got a spade to shift that lot?


----------



## MissionImprobable (Oct 2, 2012)




----------



## Danial723 (Oct 2, 2012)

Sent from my SGH-T989 using xda premium


----------



## WiredPirate (Oct 2, 2012)




----------



## malybru (Oct 2, 2012)




----------



## M_T_M (Oct 2, 2012)

DirkGently said:


> Eeek, double post!
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



iOS6 Maps was right!!!!!1111!!!!!...teh mountains are in the middle of teh roads..teh end is near indeed!!!!


----------



## Dirk (Oct 2, 2012)

There, fixed it for them!


----------



## M_T_M (Oct 2, 2012)

DirkGently said:


> There, fixed it for them!

Click to collapse


----------



## malybru (Oct 2, 2012)




----------



## WiredPirate (Oct 2, 2012)

malybru said:


>

Click to collapse



cat on!

cat off!

cat on, cat off.

The catter.


----------



## malybru (Oct 2, 2012)

Glass bottomed bath tub 







---------- Post added at 07:03 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:55 PM ----------


----------



## CuBz90 (Oct 2, 2012)

malybru said:


> Glass bottomed bath tub
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I wouldn't mind having a swim under that now and again hehe

Sent from my sick ass Samsung Galaxy S3


----------



## WiredPirate (Oct 2, 2012)

CuBz90 said:


> I wouldn't mind having a swim under that now and again hehe
> 
> Sent from my sick ass Samsung Galaxy S3

Click to collapse


----------



## Dblfstr (Oct 2, 2012)

jaszek said:


> Since not everyone looks at the photo thread.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse


----------



## CuBz90 (Oct 2, 2012)

WiredPirate said:


>

Click to collapse



I'd drown myself. 

Sent from my sick ass Samsung Galaxy S3


----------



## Nick Fury (Oct 2, 2012)

Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda premium


----------



## WiredPirate (Oct 2, 2012)




----------



## malybru (Oct 2, 2012)

jaszek said:


> Since not everyone looks at the photo thread.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse





Am I getting it right?


----------



## WiredPirate (Oct 2, 2012)




----------



## 063_XOBX (Oct 2, 2012)




----------



## LordManhattan (Oct 2, 2012)




----------



## jaszek (Oct 2, 2012)

Dblfstr said:


>

Click to collapse



Saw that on Gizmodo. Not a big fan of that overdone light painting.

---------- Post added at 06:17 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:15 PM ----------




LordManhattan said:


>

Click to collapse



I wish that was me. Alone on a plane with a few hot stewardesses with Metallica playing in the background. I don't think this is legit though. What is the chance you end up as the only passenger on a plane and the plane actually flies with only you.

EDIT: Just did a quick google search. I think this would've made the news, but found a similar situation. Still epic. Free business class with 2 crew members per passenger.

http://www.cnn.com/2008/BUSINESS/03/06/airline.hodson/


----------



## LordManhattan (Oct 2, 2012)




----------



## mrrick (Oct 2, 2012)

*signed


----------



## LoopDoGG79 (Oct 3, 2012)

mrrick said:


> *signed

Click to collapse



Not quite as filling I would imagine 

Sent from my SGH-T989 using xda premium


----------



## mrrick (Oct 3, 2012)

LoopDoGG79 said:


> Not quite as filling I would imagine
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T989 using xda premium

Click to collapse



I know right? I mean, Its a freakin coke zero :-\ people really drink those? 








And then there's these geniuses.. 

*signed


----------



## Nick Fury (Oct 3, 2012)

Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda premium


----------



## KidCarter93 (Oct 3, 2012)

Fail.jpg


----------



## LordManhattan (Oct 3, 2012)

---------- Post added at 12:23 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:00 AM ----------


----------



## mrrick (Oct 3, 2012)

*signed


----------



## veeman (Oct 3, 2012)

Need help deciding which of these 3 logos is the best...


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Oct 3, 2012)

veeman said:


> Need help deciding which of these 3 logos is the best...

Click to collapse



1 and 3


----------



## veeman (Oct 3, 2012)

BNaughty said:


> 1 and 3

Click to collapse



I was thinking those two as well, but I can't decide which one is better.


----------



## 063_XOBX (Oct 3, 2012)

Seconded. But #1 seems cleaner to me. Also feels like the Galaxy Nexus Logo.


----------



## mrrick (Oct 3, 2012)

*signed


----------



## LoopDoGG79 (Oct 3, 2012)

mrrick said:


> I know right? I mean, Its a freakin coke zero :-\ people really drink those?
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Lol, that what I call Darwinism in action my friend


----------



## veeman (Oct 3, 2012)

063_XOBX said:


> Seconded. But #1 seems cleaner to me. Also feels like the Galaxy Nexus Logo.

Click to collapse





I just noticed that. Totally by accident.. lol.


----------



## Danial723 (Oct 3, 2012)

Sent from my SGH-T989 using xda premium


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Oct 3, 2012)

063_XOBX said:


> Seconded. But #1 seems cleaner to me. Also feels like the Galaxy Nexus Logo.

Click to collapse



Nike swoosh...that's all I see.

Sent from your mom.


----------



## mrrick (Oct 3, 2012)

*signed


----------



## veeman (Oct 3, 2012)




----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Oct 3, 2012)

Sent from your mom.


----------



## 063_XOBX (Oct 3, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Sent from your mom.

Click to collapse



15 minutes later his daycare teacher snapped this candid pic.


----------



## lreyes (Oct 3, 2012)

I saw a guy post this on a thtead and if this is a repost please pm me and ill remove it...this guy is awesome 

Edit: his username is: Ihtisham48  

Sent from my PC36100 using xda premium


----------



## DanceOff (Oct 3, 2012)




----------



## 063_XOBX (Oct 3, 2012)

ShadowCode said:


>

Click to collapse



Defying physics doesn't come cheap. I mean how do those genuises make something smaller...yet bigger?


----------



## ak700 (Oct 3, 2012)

ShadowCode said:


>

Click to collapse



You get a Kawasaki Ninja for that price.


----------



## 063_XOBX (Oct 3, 2012)




----------



## Danial723 (Oct 3, 2012)

Seen this at the liquor store

Sent from my SGH-T989 using xda premium


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Oct 3, 2012)

Danial723 said:


> Seen this at the liquor store
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T989 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Were you falling while you took that?  Are you ok?


----------



## Danial723 (Oct 3, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Were you falling while you took that?  Are you ok?

Click to collapse



Lmao......I don't remember......I took that pic like a month ago.....so...probably :thumbup:

Sent from my SGH-T989 using xda premium


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Oct 3, 2012)

Danial723 said:


> Lmao......I don't remember......I took that pic like a month ago.....so...probably :thumbup:
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T989 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Well you mentioned a liquor store, so I wasn't sure.:silly:


----------



## LordManhattan (Oct 3, 2012)

ShadowCode said:


>

Click to collapse



Rs 1.3 Lakh? What is that? Martian?!

Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Oct 3, 2012)

LordManhattan said:


> Rs 1.3 Lakh? What is that? Martian?!
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium

Click to collapse



And what are Kroners?  A species of yak?

Sent from your mom.

---------- Post added at 10:32 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:22 PM ----------

These have to be some uncles of mine that I never met...







Drunkles.

Sent from your mom.


----------



## trell959 (Oct 3, 2012)

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Oct 3, 2012)

trell959 said:


> Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



dude, no joke, My wife showed me that yesterday, and I asked her to send it to me so I could post it here, and she say's she did, but I didn't get it.  She uses an iPhone.


----------



## Danial723 (Oct 3, 2012)

My boss made ginger bread men/women.....no need to censor I hope lol

Sent from my SGH-T989 using xda premium


----------



## DeathCzar (Oct 3, 2012)

LordManhattan said:


> Rs 1.3 Lakh? What is that? Martian?!
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium

Click to collapse



1 lakh = 100 thousand 

Sent from my MT11i using xda premium


----------



## Dirk (Oct 3, 2012)




----------



## mrrick (Oct 3, 2012)

*signed


----------



## Danial723 (Oct 3, 2012)

NO!

Sent from my SGH-T989 using xda premium


----------



## WiredPirate (Oct 3, 2012)

Danial723 said:


> My boss made ginger bread men/women.....no need to censor I hope lol
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T989 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Does that gingerbread man have a genital piercing?

---------- Post added at 10:52 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:51 AM ----------




mrrick said:


> *signed

Click to collapse



Is this satire or for real?


----------



## Dirk (Oct 3, 2012)




----------



## WiredPirate (Oct 3, 2012)




----------



## Nick Fury (Oct 3, 2012)

Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda premium


----------



## Nick Fury (Oct 3, 2012)




----------



## mrrick (Oct 3, 2012)

WiredPirate said:


> Is this satire or for real?

Click to collapse



It looks to be legit.. Ill try it out when I get home later.. 







*signed


----------



## Nick Fury (Oct 3, 2012)

---------- Post added at 05:24 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:22 PM ----------


----------



## LordManhattan (Oct 3, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> And what are Kroners?  A species of yak?

Click to collapse



What's a dollar? Doll ear? Bling for dolls? Prostitute doll? 

But what i mean is this: 

- (1-100) 100 euro cents are 1 euro, 100 euros are 100 euros, 1000 euros are 1000 euros
- (1-100) 100 cents are 1 dollar, 100 dollars are 100 dollars, 1000 dollars are 1000 dollars
- (1-100) 100 øre are 1 krone, 100 kroner are 100 kroner, 1000 kroner are 1000 kroner

Rs 1.3 Lakh? I have no idea what that is. Wikipedia tells me this: 

_ ""1 lakh people" or "1 lakh of people", "200 lakh rupees, "5 lakh of rupees", "rupees 10 lakhs", "5 lakhs of rupees" are all to be found. In the abbreviated form, usage such as "5L" (for Rupees 5 lakh) is common."_

My head... just imploded.

*Aaaaaand here's a pic since we're in the pic thread *


----------



## Nick Fury (Oct 3, 2012)




----------



## LordManhattan (Oct 3, 2012)

Nick Fury said:


>

Click to collapse



Are you pooping right now?

Edit: Aaand image fail  It's a facebook link.


----------



## Nick Fury (Oct 3, 2012)

I got 50 shades of grey the other day. I don't see what all the hype is about.........


----------



## Mephikun (Oct 3, 2012)

LordManhattan said:


> Are you pooping right now?

Click to collapse



Probably 

Sent from my Evo 4G, dev for Team EVOlution.


----------



## xaccers (Oct 3, 2012)

LordManhattan said:


> What's a dollar? Doll ear? Bling for dolls? Prostitute doll?
> 
> But what i mean is this:
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I always thought 1/100€ should have been called a Eurine.


----------



## mrrick (Oct 3, 2012)

*signed


----------



## Nick Fury (Oct 3, 2012)




----------



## LordManhattan (Oct 3, 2012)

Nick Fury said:


>

Click to collapse



Seriously.. Another FB link? That's it. Your @ss is going down.


----------



## WiredPirate (Oct 3, 2012)

LordManhattan said:


> Seriously.. Another FB link? That's it. Your @ss is going down.

Click to collapse



Do you have fb blocked or something? fb img display fine for me.


----------



## Nick Fury (Oct 3, 2012)

LordManhattan said:


> Seriously.. Another FB link? That's it. Your @ss is going down.

Click to collapse



Lol atleast im adding images to an IMAGES thrrad rather than just quoting people lol. 

But here is the same photo but uploaded through xda app instead lol


Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda premium


----------



## Archer (Oct 3, 2012)

Nick Fury said:


> But here is the same photo but uploaded through xda app instead lol

Click to collapse



Repost


----------



## Nick Fury (Oct 3, 2012)

Archer said:


> Repost

Click to collapse



Lol 

Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda premium


----------



## WiredPirate (Oct 3, 2012)




----------



## LordManhattan (Oct 3, 2012)

WiredPirate said:


> Do you have fb blocked or something? fb img display fine for me.

Click to collapse



Nope, i'm logged into FB as we speak and i haven't blocked anything.

Edit: Yes i have. I have the Facebook Disconnect addon installed (it removes all FB things on websites, like comments, like-button etc.)



Nick Fury said:


> Lol atleast im adding images to an IMAGES thrrad rather than just quoting people lol.
> 
> But here is the same photo but uploaded through xda app instead lol
> 
> ...

Click to collapse


----------



## WiredPirate (Oct 3, 2012)

LordManhattan said:


> Nope, i'm logged into FB as we speak and i haven't blocked anything.
> 
> Edit: Yes i have. I have the Facebook Disconnect addon installed (it removes all FB things on websites, like comments, like-button etc.)

Click to collapse



Oh okay, that sounds like a useful plugin. Minus the img blocking.


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 3, 2012)

LordManhattan said:


> Nope, i'm logged into FB as we speak and i haven't blocked anything.
> 
> Edit: Yes i have. I have the Facebook Disconnect addon installed (it removes all FB things on websites, like comments, like-button etc.)

Click to collapse



Great movie!!!


----------



## WiredPirate (Oct 3, 2012)




----------



## triptosyll (Oct 3, 2012)

And now I'm cooking....


___________________
Bacon in my coffee, please? You don't have any bacon?! Unacceptable!!


----------



## WiredPirate (Oct 3, 2012)




----------



## 063_XOBX (Oct 3, 2012)

WiredPirate said:


>

Click to collapse



If only I could think of something to put this on...


----------



## LordManhattan (Oct 3, 2012)

063_XOBX said:


> If only I could think of something to put this on...

Click to collapse



You can put it on Doritos?


----------



## WiredPirate (Oct 3, 2012)

063_XOBX said:


> If only I could think of something to put this on...

Click to collapse



Chicken!


----------



## shahrukhraza (Oct 3, 2012)

Obviously!!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda app-developers app


----------



## WiredPirate (Oct 3, 2012)




----------



## 85gallon (Oct 3, 2012)

LordManhattan said:


>

Click to collapse



Happened to me once.  Had my own hot flight attendant AND free beer!!!   They normally would have cancelled the flight but the plane was changing crew at my destination and had another leg to run(err. fly)


----------



## WiredPirate (Oct 3, 2012)




----------



## mrrick (Oct 3, 2012)

Found this guy in The warehouse.. I'm keeping him.. 

*signed


----------



## malybru (Oct 3, 2012)




----------



## WiredPirate (Oct 3, 2012)




----------



## malybru (Oct 3, 2012)

Photography.
Level: MASTER


----------



## LordManhattan (Oct 3, 2012)

WiredPirate said:


>

Click to collapse


----------



## mrrick (Oct 3, 2012)

*signed


----------



## veeman (Oct 4, 2012)

Haha! OMG!





http://imgdaddy.com/upload/9105.gif


----------



## 063_XOBX (Oct 4, 2012)

Mid conversation, I look down at my screen and see this






Lulz were had.


----------



## LordManhattan (Oct 4, 2012)




----------



## mrrick (Oct 4, 2012)

LordManhattan said:


> eaglefacts.Jpg

Click to collapse



Awesome post 

*signed


----------



## WiredPirate (Oct 4, 2012)

mrrick said:


> Awesome post
> 
> *signed

Click to collapse



I concur.


----------



## jaszek (Oct 4, 2012)

You jelly?



Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Danial723 (Oct 4, 2012)

eh my s2 is close enough thanks to ptmr....think I will get a galaxy note 2 next

Sent from my SGH-T989 using xda premium


----------



## jaszek (Oct 4, 2012)

Danial723 said:


> eh my s2 is close enough thanks to ptmr....think I will get a galaxy note 2 next
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T989 using xda premium

Click to collapse



If I felt like it I'd take a picture with my sgs2 and sgs3 together. lol


----------



## Crawshayi (Oct 4, 2012)




----------



## LordManhattan (Oct 4, 2012)

jaszek said:


> You jelly?
> 
> View attachment 1374129
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Oooh! Enjoy it! I'll get the next Nexus, and it looks like it'll be the LG Optimus G Nexus.

Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium


----------



## jaszek (Oct 4, 2012)

LordManhattan said:


> Oooh! Enjoy it! I'll get the next Nexus, and it looks like it'll be the LG Optimus G Nexus.
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Maybe I'll get that as well.


----------



## LordManhattan (Oct 4, 2012)

jaszek said:


> Maybe I'll get that as well.

Click to collapse



Like a boss! SWAG

Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium


----------



## mrrick (Oct 4, 2012)

*signed


----------



## veeman (Oct 4, 2012)




----------



## Danial723 (Oct 4, 2012)

Sent from my SGH-T989 using xda premium


----------



## trell959 (Oct 4, 2012)

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## MissionImprobable (Oct 4, 2012)

LordManhattan said:


>

Click to collapse



I thanked you because it's a grand story, but alas:




http://www.snopes.com/critters/wild/eaglerebirth.asp


----------



## orb3000 (Oct 4, 2012)




----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Oct 4, 2012)

orb3000 said:


>

Click to collapse



Soooooo, what does the steering wheel steer?


----------



## aVirginGirl (Oct 4, 2012)

MissionImprobable said:


> I thanked you because it's a grand story, but alas:

Click to collapse




looks fun


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Oct 4, 2012)

Pick your favorite.





























































Sent your mom.


----------



## z50king (Oct 4, 2012)

Sent from my PG86100 using xda premium


----------



## malybru (Oct 4, 2012)

JUMP!












NOT JUMP!


----------



## coolsandie (Oct 4, 2012)




----------



## Archer (Oct 4, 2012)

This made me think of at least half the people in Off-topic.


----------



## Mephikun (Oct 4, 2012)

Sent from my HP TouchPad, dev for Team EVOlution


----------



## Hayden18 (Oct 4, 2012)

a F***** up question on yahoo answers


----------



## Archer (Oct 4, 2012)

Hayden18 said:


> a F***** up question on yahoo answers

Click to collapse



Funny, but there was a funnier one a bunch of pages back where the question was "Should I stop beating my wife?"

*Edit:* Found it 

http://answers.yahoo.com/question/index?qid=20110728104525AATT0Rt


----------



## KidCarter93 (Oct 4, 2012)

''Evil corrupts the mind of the weak but fails to feed off the mind of the strong''


----------



## KeanuC (Oct 4, 2012)

Oo


----------



## Hayden18 (Oct 4, 2012)

..


----------



## drnecropolis (Oct 4, 2012)

Its powered by Jellybeaned AOKP!


----------



## WiredPirate (Oct 4, 2012)




----------



## Mr.Mischief (Oct 4, 2012)

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## WiredPirate (Oct 4, 2012)

Mr.Mischief said:


> Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



That is efficient USPS routing.


----------



## Mr.Mischief (Oct 4, 2012)

WiredPirate said:


> That is efficient USPS routing.

Click to collapse



Indeed sir, indeed. Speedy as well.

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Mephikun (Oct 4, 2012)

Mr.Mischief said:


> Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Lol what the hell. Why would they take it to alabama then back to houston...

Sent from my HP TouchPad, dev for Team EVOlution


----------



## tallyforeman (Oct 4, 2012)




----------



## sleepijs_ (Oct 4, 2012)

(I know, I know..)


----------



## Mr.Mischief (Oct 4, 2012)

Mephikun said:


> Lol what the hell. Why would they take it to alabama then back to houston...
> 
> Sent from my HP TouchPad, dev for Team EVOlution

Click to collapse



And in 51 minutes no less.

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Mephikun (Oct 4, 2012)

Mr.Mischief said:


> And in 51 minutes no less.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Oh, USPS lol

Sent from my HP TouchPad, dev for Team EVOlution


----------



## husam666 (Oct 4, 2012)

A knight reaches every spot without repeating


----------



## poopsmith777 (Oct 4, 2012)

063_XOBX said:


> Mid conversation, I look down at my screen and see this
> 
> beansmeffer.jpg
> 
> Lulz were had.

Click to collapse



I can't stop laughing!!!!


----------



## mrrick (Oct 4, 2012)

*signed


----------



## malybru (Oct 4, 2012)




----------



## Danial723 (Oct 4, 2012)

Mod Edit: picture replaced as it may offend some...sorry mate


----------



## orb3000 (Oct 4, 2012)




----------



## WiredPirate (Oct 4, 2012)




----------



## Danial723 (Oct 4, 2012)

Sent from my SGH-T989 using xda premium


----------



## WiredPirate (Oct 4, 2012)




----------



## malybru (Oct 4, 2012)

Ball skills:






Card trick:


----------



## WiredPirate (Oct 4, 2012)




----------



## Danial723 (Oct 4, 2012)

Sent from my SGH-T989 using xda premium


----------



## WiredPirate (Oct 4, 2012)




----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 4, 2012)

malybru said:


> Ball skills:
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Impressive!, BOTH OF THOSE


----------



## Danial723 (Oct 4, 2012)

What happens when you actually flip a table

Sent from my SGH-T989 using xda premium


----------



## WiredPirate (Oct 4, 2012)

danial723 said:


> what happens when you actually flip a table
> 
> sent from my sgh-t989 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Let me get that for you.

┬──┬ ﻿ノ( ゜-゜ノ)


----------



## sleepijs_ (Oct 4, 2012)

WiredPirate said:


>

Click to collapse



isnt that my wallet?


----------



## MissionImprobable (Oct 4, 2012)

http://archisimon.deviantart.com/gallery/#/d5gs35g


----------



## malybru (Oct 4, 2012)

Killer:


----------



## mulletcutter (Oct 4, 2012)

malybru said:


> Killer:

Click to collapse



looks like those soccer players..


----------



## LordManhattan (Oct 4, 2012)




----------



## WiredPirate (Oct 4, 2012)

malybru said:


>

Click to collapse



Didn't Daniel Tosh beat this record? Or is that Tosh I can't tell.


----------



## mulletcutter (Oct 4, 2012)

WiredPirate said:


> Didn't Daniel Tosh beat this record? Or is that Tosh I can't tell.

Click to collapse



I know tosh beat it but can't find it..


----------



## WiredPirate (Oct 4, 2012)

mulletcutter said:


> I know tosh beat it but can't find it..

Click to collapse



Tosh rolled over 8, it's on the CC page.


----------



## mulletcutter (Oct 5, 2012)

WiredPirate said:


> Tosh rolled over 8, it's on the CC page.

Click to collapse



heres the link


----------



## malybru (Oct 5, 2012)

mulletcutter said:


> looks like those soccer players..

Click to collapse



HeHe
But the dogs are better actors.


----------



## mrrick (Oct 5, 2012)

mulletcutter said:


> heres the link

Click to collapse



Just spent 20mins laughing my ass off at Krispy cream. Thanks








*signed


----------



## malybru (Oct 5, 2012)

Window cleaning.
Level 34 !


----------



## triptosyll (Oct 5, 2012)

malybru said:


> Window cleaning.
> Level 34 !

Click to collapse



Not for this guy! No way in hell I'd EVER be up that high! Lol

Window cleaning
Level: father 


___________________
Bacon in my coffee, please? You don't have any bacon?! Unacceptable!!


----------



## MissionImprobable (Oct 5, 2012)

Until the doctor gets here...


----------



## Hippoman13 (Oct 5, 2012)

My street 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using xda premium


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Oct 5, 2012)




----------



## Crawshayi (Oct 5, 2012)




----------



## triptosyll (Oct 5, 2012)

___________________
Bacon in my coffee, please? You don't have any bacon?! Unacceptable!!


----------



## Danial723 (Oct 5, 2012)

Sent from my SGH-T989 using xda premium


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Oct 5, 2012)

Hippoman13 said:


> My street
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using xda premium

Click to collapse



So, Pleasantville is real?

Sent from your mom.


----------



## orb3000 (Oct 5, 2012)

Sorry if already posted but can´t stop LOl!


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Oct 5, 2012)

Wow...Audry got pretty hot!


----------



## WiredPirate (Oct 5, 2012)




----------



## vj_dustin (Oct 5, 2012)

WiredPirate said:


>

Click to collapse



EPIC maps are EPIC! XD


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Oct 5, 2012)




----------



## samsgun357 (Oct 5, 2012)

Paranoid, sitting in a deep sweat...


----------



## samsgun357 (Oct 5, 2012)




----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Oct 5, 2012)

OK, for Halloween, I was gonna go as Ace Ventura,...but then i saw this.


----------



## 063_XOBX (Oct 5, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> OK, for Halloween, I was gonna go as Ace Ventura,...but then i saw this.

Click to collapse



If I didn't find out about these yesterday (Click Me!]) that would be perfect.

I don't even want to think about how many Bane or Slender Man's there are gonna be.


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Oct 5, 2012)

063_XOBX said:


> If I didn't find out about these yesterday (Click Me!]) that would be perfect.
> 
> I don't even want to think about how many Bane or Slender Man's there are gonna be.

Click to collapse



C'mon...who wouldn't wanna carry an ax and wear a tiny door on their face for a few hours?

Sent from your mom.


----------



## TexasAggie97 (Oct 5, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Wow...Audry got pretty hot!

Click to collapse



Beverly Deangelo looks younger than Audry! Sheesh. 

Sent from my SPH-D700 using xda app-developers app


----------



## malybru (Oct 5, 2012)

Fruit pr0n


----------



## Dirk (Oct 5, 2012)




----------



## LordManhattan (Oct 5, 2012)




----------



## Dirk (Oct 5, 2012)




----------



## sleepijs_ (Oct 5, 2012)

DirkGently said:


>

Click to collapse


----------



## WiredPirate (Oct 5, 2012)




----------



## LordManhattan (Oct 5, 2012)




----------



## sleepijs_ (Oct 5, 2012)

LordManhattan said:


>

Click to collapse



Legen  -WAIT FOR IT- dary


----------



## mrrick (Oct 5, 2012)

*signed


----------



## LordManhattan (Oct 5, 2012)




----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Oct 5, 2012)

Sent from your mom.


----------



## LordManhattan (Oct 5, 2012)




----------



## WiredPirate (Oct 5, 2012)

Angry Birds posted this on facebook today. AB Star Wars?


----------



## 063_XOBX (Oct 5, 2012)

WiredPirate said:


> Angry Birds posted this on facebook today. AB Star Wars?

Click to collapse



They're also saying people should visit the Toys R Us at Times Square at 8AM on October 8th. I'm guessing it's an Angry Birds Space expansion.


----------



## WiredPirate (Oct 5, 2012)

063_XOBX said:


> They're also saying people should visit the Toys R Us at Times Square at 8AM on October 8th. I'm guessing it's an Angry Birds Space expansion.

Click to collapse



That sounds about right to me. Add lightsabers, maybe an x-wing flying by in the background. Release as paid expansion to a paid game.

---------- Post added at 12:21 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:52 AM ----------


----------



## KidCarter93 (Oct 5, 2012)

''Evil corrupts the mind of the weak but fails to feed off the mind of the strong''


----------



## 063_XOBX (Oct 5, 2012)




----------



## orb3000 (Oct 5, 2012)




----------



## ortrigger (Oct 5, 2012)

Killer sprite? 

sent from my sgt7'd nexus 7


----------



## hackergnome (Oct 5, 2012)

LordManhattan said:


>

Click to collapse



?Joystick or Keyboard?

Sent from my MB526 using xda premium


----------



## MacaronyMax (Oct 5, 2012)

Would be awesome


----------



## ross231 (Oct 5, 2012)




----------



## WiredPirate (Oct 5, 2012)

Friday! Only one hour till I'm off for the weekend!


----------



## redneck_666 (Oct 5, 2012)

Got a parking "notice" from a private company last Saturday. Paid for 10 hours, got to my car in 9 1/2 hours. Found said notice.

Finally got around to answering it today.
Sent from my SGH-I717 using xda premium


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 5, 2012)

MacaronyMax said:


> Would be awesome

Click to collapse



SHUT UP AND TAKE MY MONEY.jpg 

Is this for sale? LOL


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Oct 5, 2012)




----------



## 063_XOBX (Oct 5, 2012)

BNaughty said:


>

Click to collapse


----------



## mrrick (Oct 5, 2012)

*signed


----------



## Nick Fury (Oct 5, 2012)

Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda premium


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Oct 5, 2012)

Sent from your mom.


----------



## stepie22 (Oct 5, 2012)

Sent from my GT-I9001 using xda app-developers app


----------



## mrrick (Oct 5, 2012)

*signed


----------



## LordManhattan (Oct 6, 2012)




----------



## Nick Fury (Oct 6, 2012)

Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda premium


----------



## ak700 (Oct 6, 2012)

BNaughty said:


>

Click to collapse



I remember that episode and it was different. The actual question was this -






Now you can question the girl's intelligence . . .


_____


----------



## veeman (Oct 6, 2012)

---------- Post added at 07:39 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:33 PM ----------


----------



## LordManhattan (Oct 6, 2012)




----------



## 063_XOBX (Oct 6, 2012)

LordManhattan said:


>

Click to collapse



I don't know why Obama's campain isn't making more of a big deal about that. Political opinions aside of course.
I don't think anyone actually donates to PBS.


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Oct 6, 2012)

063_XOBX said:


> I don't know why Obama's campain isn't making more of a big deal about that. Political opinions aside of course.
> I don't think anyone actually donates to PBS.

Click to collapse



Old people.  Sorry, I meant Lawrence Welk fans.

Sent from your mom.


----------



## redneck_666 (Oct 6, 2012)

063_XOBX said:


> I don't know why Obama's campain isn't making more of a big deal about that. Political opinions aside of course.
> I don't think anyone actually donates to PBS.

Click to collapse



I actually do. I buy things from my local PBS affiliate when they have interesting sets. Like they had a huge Clash box set, CDs & DVDs. Also had a collection of  Ed Sullivan DVDs.

If its worth the $ I pony up, I have no problem donating. My son enjoys the kids programming. Once in a while, I catch something in there, too.

Sent from my SGH-I717 using xda premium


----------



## WiredPirate (Oct 6, 2012)




----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Oct 6, 2012)

Sent from your mom.


----------



## 063_XOBX (Oct 6, 2012)

Romney's metamorphosis is complete!


----------



## WiredPirate (Oct 6, 2012)




----------



## Mr.Mischief (Oct 6, 2012)

LordManhattan said:


>

Click to collapse



Wasteful spending is wasteful spending no matter what the amount. Every little bit helps.

A penny saved is a penny earned.

-BF(?)

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## WiredPirate (Oct 6, 2012)




----------



## KidCarter93 (Oct 6, 2012)

''Evil corrupts the mind of the weak but fails to feed off the mind of the strong''


----------



## WiredPirate (Oct 6, 2012)




----------



## veeman (Oct 6, 2012)

Mr.Mischief said:


> Wasteful spending is wasteful spending no matter what the amount. Every little bit helps.
> 
> A penny saved is a penny earned.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



PBS is not wasteful spending. It's one of the most educational channels. And Sesame Street is awesome.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Crawshayi (Oct 6, 2012)




----------



## WiredPirate (Oct 6, 2012)




----------



## WiredPirate (Oct 6, 2012)




----------



## 85gallon (Oct 6, 2012)

LordManhattan said:


>

Click to collapse



It may be a miniscule part of the budget, but we are still funding a "public" station that has a left leaning agenda regarding their editorial content.  Plus, cutting federal funding would barely have an effect on the entire budget of PBS.  They are mostly funded by private donations and making money off of their licensing of products.  Big Bird is one of their big money makers.  It would probably be one of the last things PBS got rid of.

At the end of it all, PBS would be privately funded and our taxpayer money would not be supporting, in any way, a leftist agenda.

What is wrong with that?


----------



## 063_XOBX (Oct 6, 2012)

85gallon said:


> It may be a miniscule part of the budget, but we are still funding a "public" station that has a left leaning agenda regarding their editorial content.  Plus, cutting federal funding would barely have an effect on the entire budget of PBS.  They are mostly funded by private donations and making money off of their licensing of products.  Big Bird is one of their big money makers.  It would probably be one of the last things PBS got rid of.
> 
> At the end of it all, PBS would be privately funded and our taxpayer money would not be supporting, in any way, a leftist agenda.
> 
> What is wrong with that?

Click to collapse



It's not that it's wrong. It's that it's like using an eye dropper to drain the ocean. We're talking a little over a penny on every $100 of government spending. Cutting every possible expense isn't the way to fix a deficit. I don't want to argue about politics, just had to make that side clear.


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Oct 6, 2012)

Sent from your mom.


----------



## WiredPirate (Oct 6, 2012)




----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Oct 6, 2012)




----------



## LordManhattan (Oct 6, 2012)

063_XOBX said:


> I don't know why Obama's campain isn't making more of a big deal about that. Political opinions aside of course.
> I don't think anyone actually donates to PBS.

Click to collapse





TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Old people.  Sorry, I meant Lawrence Welk fans.
> 
> Sent from your mom.

Click to collapse





redneck_666 said:


> I actually do. I buy things from my local PBS affiliate when they have interesting sets. Like they had a huge Clash box set, CDs & DVDs. Also had a collection of  Ed Sullivan DVDs.
> 
> If its worth the $ I pony up, I have no problem donating. My son enjoys the kids programming. Once in a while, I catch something in there, too.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I717 using xda premium

Click to collapse





WiredPirate said:


>

Click to collapse





063_XOBX said:


> Romney's metamorphosis is complete!

Click to collapse





Mr.Mischief said:


> Wasteful spending is wasteful spending no matter what the amount. Every little bit helps.
> 
> A penny saved is a penny earned.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse





veeman said:


> PBS is not wasteful spending. It's one of the most educational channels. And Sesame Street is awesome.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse





85gallon said:


> It may be a miniscule part of the budget, but we are still funding a "public" station that has a left leaning agenda regarding their editorial content.  Plus, cutting federal funding would barely have an effect on the entire budget of PBS.  They are mostly funded by private donations and making money off of their licensing of products.  Big Bird is one of their big money makers.  It would probably be one of the last things PBS got rid of.
> 
> At the end of it all, PBS would be privately funded and our taxpayer money would not be supporting, in any way, a leftist agenda.
> 
> What is wrong with that?

Click to collapse





063_XOBX said:


> It's not that it's wrong. It's that it's like using an eye dropper to drain the ocean. We're talking a little over a penny on every $100 of government spending. Cutting every possible expense isn't the way to fix a deficit. I don't want to argue about politics, just had to make that side clear.

Click to collapse




What have i done!


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Oct 6, 2012)

damn, my post should have shown up right after yours. haha


----------



## redneck_666 (Oct 6, 2012)

Playing Rock band with the family... the wife dislikes the following band. I win.

Sent from my SGH-I717 using xda premium


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Oct 6, 2012)

redneck_666 said:


> Playing Rock band with the family... the wife dislikes the following band. I win.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I717 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Walk on home, boy!


----------



## redneck_666 (Oct 6, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Walk on home, boy!

Click to collapse



Walk, 10's, & Floods. :thumbup:

Sent from my SGH-I717 using xda premium


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Oct 6, 2012)




----------



## orb3000 (Oct 6, 2012)




----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Oct 6, 2012)

---------- Post added at 01:57 AM ---------- Previous post was at 01:53 AM ----------


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Oct 6, 2012)

BNaughty said:


> ---------- Post added at 01:57 AM ---------- Previous post was at 01:53 AM ----------

Click to collapse



if that post was a dolphin...


----------



## xaccers (Oct 6, 2012)

85gallon said:


> At the end of it all, PBS would be privately funded and our taxpayer money would not be supporting, in any way, a leftist agenda.

Click to collapse



Wait, showing people being nice to each other, learning to count to 12 and knowing the letters of the alphabet are leftist??? OMG! That explains so much!
Pete Seeger's appearances on Sesame Street caused a massive increase in communism in the US didn't it?

I mean, just look at him, he's wearing a red shirt!






And here he's singing to children, look! Shockingly they're of multiple ethnic backgrounds! Think of the children, somebody please think of the children! They'll all grow up calling everyone comrade or something and being nice to people.






Damn lefties!


----------



## InfiniteNomad (Oct 6, 2012)

Signed


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Oct 6, 2012)

m1l4droid said:


> For this, I hope you die in agonizing pain.

Click to collapse



I feel like you've told me that before.

Sent from your mom.


----------



## triptosyll (Oct 6, 2012)

___________________
Bacon in my coffee, please? You don't have any bacon?! Unacceptable!!


----------



## boborone (Oct 6, 2012)

OK. You know you've been laying on the floor surfing the net too long when the cat gets on your back and goes to sleep.



Say hello to Borden. 

I don't need a sig, but would love a cig.


----------



## shahrukhraza (Oct 6, 2012)

boborone said:


> OK. You know you've been laying on the floor surfing the net too long when the cat gets on your back and goes to sleep.
> 
> View attachment 1381448
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



You are so lucky you still have your cat... 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda app-developers app


----------



## 85gallon (Oct 6, 2012)

BNaughty said:


>

Click to collapse





And this is her with her daughter!!  LOL


----------



## shahrukhraza (Oct 6, 2012)

Amazing places out there!! 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda app-developers app


----------



## triptosyll (Oct 6, 2012)

___________________
Bacon in my coffee, please? You don't have any bacon?! Unacceptable!!


----------



## WiredPirate (Oct 6, 2012)

Anyone else buy these things? This is my second.


----------



## redneck_666 (Oct 6, 2012)

Sent from my SGH-I717 using xda premium


----------



## Nick Fury (Oct 7, 2012)

You know what happened every single time.... 

Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda premium


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Oct 7, 2012)

Sent from your mom.


----------



## mrrick (Oct 7, 2012)

*signed


----------



## orb3000 (Oct 7, 2012)




----------



## mulletcutter (Oct 7, 2012)

Walbase


----------



## triptosyll (Oct 7, 2012)

Must b one of those dry cities. Can't buy alcohol on Sundays, so they beat their wives out of anger? Just a guess...


___________________
Bacon in my coffee, please? You don't have any bacon?! Unacceptable!!


----------



## shahrukhraza (Oct 7, 2012)

WiredPirate said:


> Anyone else buy these things? This is my second.

Click to collapse



What do you even buy with that stuff?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda app-developers app


----------



## Danial723 (Oct 7, 2012)

shahrukhraza said:


> What do you even buy with that stuff?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



The answer you are looking for is on the bottom of that card :thumbup::banghead:

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-T989 using xda premium


----------



## WiredPirate (Oct 7, 2012)

Danial723 said:


> The answer you are looking for is on the bottom of that card :thumbup::banghead:
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-T989 using xda premium

Click to collapse



This is true.



shahrukhraza said:


> What do you even buy with that stuff?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



I burnt through the $10 card I had a couple weeks ago on:
the 25c apps (promotion) I didn't already have
the unlock for Plague INC
Explosm!'s C&H app

So I figured I'd get some credit on my account again . I don't buy movies books or music, only apps.


----------



## leo321 (Oct 7, 2012)

Im having a sleep study done tonight. Meh 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-S
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




GH-I997 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## WiredPirate (Oct 7, 2012)

---------- Post added at 09:18 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:46 PM ----------


----------



## shahrukhraza (Oct 7, 2012)

WiredPirate said:


> This is true.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Ah yes... I missed those deals unfortunately... :banghead:

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda app-developers app


----------



## WiredPirate (Oct 7, 2012)

---------- Post added at 09:34 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:24 PM ----------







---------- Post added at 09:42 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:34 PM ----------


----------



## triptosyll (Oct 7, 2012)

___________________
Bacon in my coffee, please? You don't have any bacon?! Unacceptable!!


----------



## saul1991 (Oct 7, 2012)

BNaughty said:


> ---------- Post added at 01:57 AM ---------- Previous post was at 01:53 AM ----------

Click to collapse



I have a ps3 but no Madden 

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk 2


----------



## drnecropolis (Oct 7, 2012)

redneck_666 said:


> Playing Rock band with the family... the wife dislikes the following band. I win.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I717 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Was watching some old Pantera videos a couple weeks ago.. in the "This Love" video, Phil is wearing a Down shirt.. really neat since it was quite sometime between that video was made and the release of Down's NOLA album..

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I717 using xda premium


----------



## veeman (Oct 7, 2012)

18 degrees? Minnesota. Wat r u doing? Minnesota... STAHP!


----------



## Crawshayi (Oct 7, 2012)




----------



## 063_XOBX (Oct 7, 2012)




----------



## redneck_666 (Oct 7, 2012)

drnecropolis said:


> Was watching some old Pantera videos a couple weeks ago.. in the "This Love" video, Phil is wearing a Down shirt.. really neat since it was quite sometime between that video was made and the release of Down's NOLA album..
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I717 using xda premium

Click to collapse



That side project was being done since the days of VDoP. Just took a while for Phil to convince the record reps that the project could do well. IIRC.

Remember, Pepper & Kirk are from Nawlins as well. They knew each other for a while.

Sent from my SGH-I717 using xda premium


----------



## drnecropolis (Oct 7, 2012)

redneck_666 said:


> That side project was being done since the days of VDoP. Just took a while for Phil to convince the record reps that the project could do well. IIRC.
> 
> Remember, Pepper & Kirk are from Nawlins as well. They knew each other for a while.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I717 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Yeah, I knew all that.. was just the first time I had noticed it on the dozens of times I seen the video..

Heard the new Down EP?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I717 using xda premium


----------



## redneck_666 (Oct 7, 2012)

drnecropolis said:


> Yeah, I knew all that.. was just the first time I had noticed it on the dozens of times I seen the video..
> 
> Heard the new Down EP?
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I717 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Haven't had much time to do anything except shower, drive, & work.

I squeeze in the occasional post here when I can.

Sent from my SGH-I717 using xda premium


----------



## triptosyll (Oct 7, 2012)

___________________
Bacon in my coffee, please? You don't have any bacon?! Unacceptable!!


----------



## mrrick (Oct 7, 2012)

*signed


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Oct 7, 2012)




----------



## 063_XOBX (Oct 7, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


>

Click to collapse



Soon. Soon I will have my reven-I've been spotted!


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Oct 7, 2012)

063_XOBX said:


> Soon. Soon I will have my reven-I've been spotted!

Click to collapse








Sent from your mom.


----------



## WiredPirate (Oct 7, 2012)




----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Oct 7, 2012)

I changed my PC cooling water to orange for Halloween.  Hope you like.






Sent from your mom.


----------



## ak700 (Oct 7, 2012)

I went to check a review of a website on Trustpilot, and what do I see on the homepage -






No comments


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Oct 7, 2012)




----------



## samsgun357 (Oct 7, 2012)

[/ATTACH]

Paranoid, sitting in a deep sweat...


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Oct 7, 2012)

samsgun357 said:


> [/ATTACH]
> 
> Paranoid, sitting in a deep sweat...

Click to collapse



Sure, let's go together!






Sent from your mom.


----------



## Dirk (Oct 7, 2012)




----------



## triptosyll (Oct 7, 2012)

___________________
Bacon in my coffee, please? You don't have any bacon?! Unacceptable!!


----------



## Aust S5 (Oct 7, 2012)

Noobs™ click here for help
New fender eliminator fitted with integrated tail lights. Much better than the original shovel that was on there


----------



## veeman (Oct 7, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> I changed my PC cooling water to orange for Halloween.  Hope you like.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I see a speck of dust! Clean it!  

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## mrrick (Oct 7, 2012)

*signed


----------



## WiredPirate (Oct 7, 2012)




----------



## triptosyll (Oct 7, 2012)

___________________
Bacon in my coffee, please? You don't have any bacon?! Unacceptable!!


----------



## shahrukhraza (Oct 7, 2012)

Amazing finger painting!!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda app-developers app


----------



## redneck_666 (Oct 7, 2012)

Sent from my SGH-I717 using xda premium


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Oct 7, 2012)

shahrukhraza said:


> Amazing finger painting!!
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



To see a bunch of others by the same artist, go back several pages.

Sent from your mom.


----------



## shahrukhraza (Oct 7, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> To see a bunch of others by the same artist, go back several pages.
> 
> Sent from your mom.

Click to collapse



0_0 amazing stuff...

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda app-developers app


----------



## triptosyll (Oct 7, 2012)

___________________
Bacon in my coffee, please? You don't have any bacon?! Unacceptable!!


----------



## 063_XOBX (Oct 7, 2012)

This gorilla gets it.


----------



## malybru (Oct 7, 2012)




----------



## sleepijs_ (Oct 7, 2012)

063_XOBX said:


> This gorilla gets it.

Click to collapse



Gorilla with some attitude


----------



## malybru (Oct 7, 2012)




----------



## mrrick (Oct 7, 2012)

Found another genius 

*signed


----------



## noahk423 (Oct 7, 2012)

Sent from my LG-P999 using xda app-developers app


----------



## ak700 (Oct 7, 2012)




----------



## 063_XOBX (Oct 8, 2012)

It all makes sense now.


----------



## shahrukhraza (Oct 8, 2012)

Seems legit.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda app-developers app


----------



## Crawshayi (Oct 8, 2012)




----------



## redneck_666 (Oct 8, 2012)

Crawshayi said:


>

Click to collapse



How about NAO?



Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I717 using xda premium


----------



## WiredPirate (Oct 8, 2012)




----------



## M_T_M (Oct 8, 2012)

mrrick said:


> Found another genius
> 
> *signed

Click to collapse



Where is this at!!?? 
Gas is almost free!!1!!!1!!1!!1!1!1!1!1!1!1

Sent from my Xoom using xda premium


----------



## FirePoncho86 (Oct 8, 2012)

Sent from my Nexus S using xda app-developers app


----------



## KnukLHead (Oct 8, 2012)

WiredPirate said:


>

Click to collapse



Well whats he got to say now??

Sent from my SPH-D710 using xda premium


----------



## z50king (Oct 8, 2012)

KnukLHead said:


> Well whats he got to say now??

Click to collapse



He's dead

Sent from my PG86100 using xda premium


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Oct 8, 2012)

z50king said:


> He's dead
> 
> Sent from my PG86100 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Soooo, not much then?

Sent from your mom.


----------



## shahkam (Oct 8, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Soooo, not much then?
> 
> Sent from your mom.

Click to collapse



I believe he hasnt much to say ..

Sent from my SGH-T999V using xda premium


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Oct 8, 2012)

shahkam said:


> I believe he hasnt much to say ..
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T999V using xda premium

Click to collapse



Right, we covered that.


----------



## KeanuC (Oct 8, 2012)

Had no idea you could buy a disease.


----------



## Dirk (Oct 8, 2012)




----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Oct 8, 2012)

DirkGently said:


>

Click to collapse



Zakk Wylde ftw.  He had that fire in his eye.  Either that, or the photog was waving a Becks bottle around.

Sent from your mom.


----------



## ShadowLea (Oct 8, 2012)

This thread is like reading 9Gag twice... Only without the annoying Failbook comments.

A screenshot an idiot actually posted on his xfire profile...... Naturally, we Permbanned him:


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Oct 8, 2012)

ShadowLea said:


> This thread is like reading 9Gag twice... Only without the annoying Failbook comments.
> 
> A screenshot an idiot actually posted on his xfire profile...... Naturally, we Permbanned him:

Click to collapse



I have to be honest, Lea, you are too slow to respond in threads sometimes
.......

Sent from your mom.


----------



## boborone (Oct 8, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> I have to be honest, Lea, you are too slow to respond in threads sometimes
> .......
> 
> Sent from your mom.

Click to collapse



I just hijacked yours

Sent from my SPH-D710 using xda premium


----------



## ShadowLea (Oct 8, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> I have to be honest, Lea, you are too slow to respond in threads sometimes
> .......
> 
> Sent from your mom.

Click to collapse



I'm at work  Spend most of the time dodging my boss an pretending to be working


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Oct 8, 2012)

boborone said:


> I just hijacked yours
> 
> Sent from my SPH-D710 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Its OK.....hijack away....though, you are both kinda slow....

Sent from your mom.


----------



## boborone (Oct 8, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Its OK.....hijack away....though, you are both kinda slow....
> 
> Sent from your mom.

Click to collapse



I multi task. Don't just sit on my porch drinking and surf xda.

Sent from my SPH-D710 using xda premium


----------



## ShadowLea (Oct 8, 2012)

boborone said:


> I multi task. Don't just sit on my porch drinking and surf xda.
> 
> Sent from my SPH-D710 using xda premium

Click to collapse



You breathe, too? :silly:


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Oct 8, 2012)

boborone said:


> I multi task. Don't just sit on my porch drinking and surf xda.
> 
> Sent from my SPH-D710 using xda premium

Click to collapse




http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5hR5YNqE3K8&feature=youtube_gdata_player
Sent from your mom.


----------



## boborone (Oct 8, 2012)

ShadowLea said:


> You breathe, too? :silly:

Click to collapse



Well it is hard to walk and chew bubble gum. But I manage somehow. 

Sent from my SPH-D710 using xda premium


----------



## ShadowLea (Oct 8, 2012)

boborone said:


> Well it is hard to walk and chew bubble gum. But I manage somehow.
> 
> Sent from my SPH-D710 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Step
Chew
Step
Chew
Step
Ste-****! 

Something like that? 

Also to keep some semblance of topic: 

I still don't quite know what this film was about, but it was completely insane. 















Edit: Found 2 more images in my folder, thought i'd add


----------



## mrrick (Oct 8, 2012)

*signed


----------



## malybru (Oct 8, 2012)

Earth pr0n:


----------



## Nick Fury (Oct 8, 2012)

Because why not


----------



## boborone (Oct 8, 2012)

mrrick said:


> *signed

Click to collapse



Why is there a building with shelves? Why not a coffee house with tablets or something else of that nature?  

Sent from my SPH-D710 using xda premium


----------



## DanceOff (Oct 8, 2012)

DirkGently said:


>

Click to collapse








---------- Post added at 05:14 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:12 PM ----------







---------- Post added at 05:21 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:14 PM ----------







---------- Post added at 05:22 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:21 PM ----------

http://1.bp.blogspot.com/-WL8ajpbEJ...50387_490069761003903_1540663934_n-709952.jpg

---------- Post added at 05:23 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:22 PM ----------


----------



## boborone (Oct 8, 2012)

Gaining 20F in that time .......I want my cold!

Sent from my SPH-D710 using xda premium


----------



## WiredPirate (Oct 8, 2012)

Look what just went up for preorder.


----------



## boborone (Oct 8, 2012)

WiredPirate said:


> Look what just went up for preorder.

Click to collapse



Wow, that's weird. I just saw it a couple days ago streamed online. Streamed, not dl'd from nefarious regions of the net.

Sent from my SPH-D710 using xda premium


----------



## WiredPirate (Oct 8, 2012)

boborone said:


> Wow, that's weird. I just saw it a couple days ago streamed online. Streamed, not dl'd from nefarious regions of the net.
> 
> Sent from my SPH-D710 using xda premium

Click to collapse



I will have to search it out and stream it tonight then.:good:
Wish they were selling a LE BD. Like the Target Iron Man LE BD




except the guy fawkes mask.


----------



## Dirk (Oct 8, 2012)




----------



## boborone (Oct 8, 2012)

WiredPirate said:


> I will have to search it out and stream it tonight then.:good:
> Wish they were selling a LE BD. Like the Target Iron Man LE BD
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Shoot me pm so I remember and I'll try to find it again. 

Sent from my SPH-D710 using xda premium


----------



## WiredPirate (Oct 8, 2012)

boborone said:


> Shoot me pm so I remember and I'll try to find it again.
> 
> Sent from my SPH-D710 using xda premium

Click to collapse


----------



## M_T_M (Oct 8, 2012)

boborone said:


> View attachment 1385031
> 
> Gaining 20F in that time .......I want my cold!
> 
> Sent from my SPH-D710 using xda premium

Click to collapse


----------



## mrrick (Oct 8, 2012)

*signed


----------



## Mephikun (Oct 8, 2012)

Lunch is served 

Sent from my Evo 4G using XDA


----------



## Danial723 (Oct 8, 2012)

Wow that looks Terrible lol 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-T989 using xda premium


----------



## Mephikun (Oct 8, 2012)

Danial723 said:


> Wow that looks Terrible lol
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-T989 using xda premium

Click to collapse



So good  looks like a turd, but chilli w/ cheese is yum

Sent from my Evo 4G using XDA


----------



## LordManhattan (Oct 8, 2012)




----------



## ross231 (Oct 8, 2012)




----------



## malybru (Oct 8, 2012)




----------



## LordManhattan (Oct 8, 2012)




----------



## 063_XOBX (Oct 8, 2012)

I miss the 90's. When children's cartoons said what we were all thinking.


----------



## Dirk (Oct 8, 2012)




----------



## boborone (Oct 8, 2012)

M_T_M said:


>

Click to collapse



Oh yeah baby.

Sent from my SPH-D710 using xda premium


----------



## don2012 (Oct 8, 2012)

LordManhattan said:


> What's a dollar? Doll ear? Bling for dolls? Prostitute doll?
> 
> But what i mean is this:
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



1 lak = 100,000


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## DanceOff (Oct 8, 2012)

Hahaha  xD
Sent from my HTC Explorer A310 using xda app-developers app


----------



## boborone (Oct 8, 2012)

Mephikun said:


> So good  looks like a turd, but chilli w/ cheese is yum
> 
> Sent from my Evo 4G using XDA

Click to collapse



No thank you



Egg, bread - Italian, marinara and meatball.

Sent from my SPH-D710 using xda premium


----------



## LordManhattan (Oct 8, 2012)




----------



## WiredPirate (Oct 8, 2012)

LordManhattan said:


>

Click to collapse



Wow! I hope that asshole in the SUV broke his neck.

---------- Post added at 12:30 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:28 PM ----------


----------



## Dirk (Oct 8, 2012)

Whoa, carnage!


----------



## ross231 (Oct 8, 2012)




----------



## coolsandie (Oct 8, 2012)




----------



## malybru (Oct 8, 2012)

With a resolution of 297.500 x 87.500 pixel (26 gigapixel) the picture is the largest in the world. 

For some reason,I couldn't post it.  

Click Here


----------



## sleepijs_ (Oct 8, 2012)

malybru said:


> With a resolution of 297.500 x 87.500 pixel (26 gigapixel) the picture is the largest in the world.
> 
> For some reason,I couldn't post it.
> 
> Click Here

Click to collapse



Thats what the camera might look like


----------



## Danial723 (Oct 8, 2012)

Hmm.....not sure if that will fit in my phone with the stock cover 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-T989 using xda premium


----------



## WiredPirate (Oct 8, 2012)

Danial723 said:


> Hmm.....not sure if that will fit in my phone with the stock cover
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-T989 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Just wait until you see the extended battery.


----------



## jaszek (Oct 8, 2012)

malybru said:


> With a resolution of 297.500 x 87.500 pixel (26 gigapixel) the picture is the largest in the world.
> 
> For some reason,I couldn't post it.
> 
> Click Here

Click to collapse



oo bad its not one image but a few shots stiched together.


----------



## mrrick (Oct 8, 2012)

*signed


----------



## PaganAng3l (Oct 8, 2012)

LordManhattan said:


>

Click to collapse



You realize that no part of that post is true right?

Edit: http://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bald_Eagle

Average lifespan of a bald eagle is 20 years with the oldest confirmed one living to 28 years in the wild. One in captivity lived to 48 but that's unusual. The longest lived bird is actually a parrot (or maybe a mackaw, I can't remember). Oh, and at no point in their life do the rip out their feathers, beak, or talon. 

Not trying to be rude, I just want people to know the facts =)

Sent from my HTC Vision using xda app-developers app


----------



## triptosyll (Oct 8, 2012)

PaganAng3l said:


> You realize that no part of that post is true right?
> 
> Sent from my HTC Vision using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



We've been informed of this already. 


___________________
Bacon in my coffee, please? You don't have any bacon?! Unacceptable!!


----------



## M_T_M (Oct 8, 2012)

PaganAng3l said:


> You realize that no part of that post is true right?
> 
> Sent from my HTC Vision using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



You realize that ,jbuoh ,lwekhfioh0'23ixmop23j hegqggeu ggewuqglf...POTATO!!??? 

Party pooper :silly: :cyclops:


----------



## PaganAng3l (Oct 8, 2012)

triptosyll said:


> We've been informed of this already.
> 
> 
> ___________________
> Bacon in my coffee, please? You don't have any bacon?! Unacceptable!!

Click to collapse



Oh sorry  Please forgive me, I didn't see it

Sent from my HTC Vision using xda app-developers app


----------



## triptosyll (Oct 8, 2012)

PaganAng3l said:


> Oh sorry  Please forgive me, I didn't see it
> 
> Sent from my HTC Vision using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Its OK. Just don't let it happen again! 



___________________
Bacon in my coffee, please? You don't have any bacon?! Unacceptable!!


----------



## mrrick (Oct 9, 2012)

*signed


----------



## MissionImprobable (Oct 9, 2012)

This cool night air is curious.

---------- Post added at 08:28 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:31 PM ----------


----------



## veeman (Oct 9, 2012)

---------- Post added at 07:35 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:32 PM ----------







---------- Post added at 07:45 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:35 PM ----------











---------- Post added at 07:49 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:45 PM ----------

Guys, I found Milad!






---------- Post added at 07:50 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:49 PM ----------


----------



## MissionImprobable (Oct 9, 2012)

WiredPirate said:


>

Click to collapse



Those are some brave people disliking that vid on the unsecured interw3bs. =p

---------- Post added at 09:15 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:13 PM ----------




LordManhattan said:


>

Click to collapse






Welcome... to the Photoshop.


----------



## mrrick (Oct 9, 2012)

*signed


----------



## shahrukhraza (Oct 9, 2012)

mrrick said:


> *signed

Click to collapse



You forgot about the fat police officers who live in dunkin donuts!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda app-developers app


----------



## MissionImprobable (Oct 9, 2012)

Some of teh females, playing cos.


----------



## prototype7 (Oct 9, 2012)




----------



## LordManhattan (Oct 9, 2012)




----------



## YoMaMa7467 (Oct 9, 2012)

Sent from my EVO using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Oct 9, 2012)

LordManhattan said:


>

Click to collapse








Sent from your mom.


----------



## ak700 (Oct 9, 2012)

SHUT UP AND TAKE MY MONEY!


----------



## triptosyll (Oct 9, 2012)

ak700 said:


> SHUT UP AND TAKE MY MONEY!

Click to collapse



SHUT UP AND BUY ME ONE TOO!!


___________________
Bacon in my coffee, please? You don't have any bacon?! Unacceptable!!


----------



## WiredPirate (Oct 9, 2012)




----------



## vj_dustin (Oct 9, 2012)

Shut up and mail me for free.


----------



## WiredPirate (Oct 9, 2012)

---------- Post added 9th October 2012 at 12:03 AM ---------- Previous post was 8th October 2012 at 11:46 PM ----------


----------



## MontyPyFly (Oct 9, 2012)

WiredPirate said:


>

Click to collapse


----------



## Dirk (Oct 9, 2012)




----------



## MontyPyFly (Oct 9, 2012)




----------



## ShadowLea (Oct 9, 2012)

*Mod edit:* Removed pic


----------



## Dirk (Oct 9, 2012)




----------



## ShadowLea (Oct 9, 2012)

Oops, I didn't even notice the swearing in it. Sorry


----------



## malybru (Oct 9, 2012)




----------



## Dirk (Oct 9, 2012)




----------



## malybru (Oct 9, 2012)




----------



## robsup79 (Oct 9, 2012)




----------



## coolsandie (Oct 9, 2012)




----------



## WiredPirate (Oct 9, 2012)




----------



## malybru (Oct 9, 2012)




----------



## triptosyll (Oct 9, 2012)

___________________
Bacon in my coffee, please? You don't have any bacon?! Unacceptable!!


----------



## malybru (Oct 9, 2012)

Cool ice is cool


----------



## WiredPirate (Oct 9, 2012)

> Curiosity has had its first, successful scoop.
> The Mars rover used the scoop Sunday to take a sample of “sand and powdery material” that will be used to clean the insides of the rover's sampling instruments. NASA released an image of the scoop site taken by Curiosity, confirming the first successful collection of a sample of the planet’s soil.

Click to collapse


----------



## malybru (Oct 9, 2012)

Shadow art:






Troll art:


----------



## triptosyll (Oct 9, 2012)

___________________
Bacon in my coffee, please? You don't have any bacon?! Unacceptable!!


----------



## WiredPirate (Oct 9, 2012)




----------



## Dirk (Oct 9, 2012)




----------



## UndisputedGuy (Oct 9, 2012)

Sent from my ASUS Transformer Pad TF300T using xda app-developers app


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 9, 2012)

Just made this:


----------



## MontyPyFly (Oct 9, 2012)




----------



## M_T_M (Oct 9, 2012)

MontyPyFly said:


>

Click to collapse


----------



## MontyPyFly (Oct 9, 2012)

M_T_M said:


>

Click to collapse



RETOAST!


(you see what I did there?)


----------



## 063_XOBX (Oct 9, 2012)

MontyPyFly said:


> RETOAST!
> 
> 
> (you see what I did there?)

Click to collapse



Ray Charles is the only person who wouldn't.


----------



## KidCarter93 (Oct 9, 2012)

''Evil corrupts the mind of the weak but fails to feed off the mind of the strong''


----------



## TexasAggie97 (Oct 9, 2012)

DirkGently said:


>

Click to collapse



Awesome!


Sent from my SPH-D700 using xda app-developers app


----------



## WiredPirate (Oct 9, 2012)

https://twitter.com/BedfordLPT/stat...254211420131057665&tw_e=media&tw_p=tweetembed


----------



## jugg1es (Oct 9, 2012)

WiredPirate said:


> https://twitter.com/BedfordLPT/stat...254211420131057665&tw_e=media&tw_p=tweetembed

Click to collapse



that is the best story I've read all week.

sent from the thing I stab with my finger when I get two minutes

---------- Post added at 10:14 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:14 PM ----------







sent from the thing I stab with my finger when I get two minutes


----------



## Nick Fury (Oct 9, 2012)

Hmmm i wonder...

Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda premium


----------



## mrrick (Oct 9, 2012)

*signed


----------



## mrrick (Oct 9, 2012)

*signed


----------



## malybru (Oct 9, 2012)

Sounds Wave:


----------



## xaccers (Oct 9, 2012)

WiredPirate said:


> https://twitter.com/BedfordLPT/stat...254211420131057665&tw_e=media&tw_p=tweetembed

Click to collapse



Of you look closely, that rusty rubbish burner is actually a giant bong


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 9, 2012)

xaccers said:


> Of you look closely, that rusty rubbish burner is actually a giant bong

Click to collapse



Where is the bowl?


----------



## LordManhattan (Oct 9, 2012)

Awesome costumes!


----------



## 063_XOBX (Oct 9, 2012)

Wonder how much they got the "shrubbery" for?

Talk about finding gold at a garage sale.


----------



## genericmessage (Oct 10, 2012)

'Merica







Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## drnecropolis (Oct 10, 2012)

MissionImprobable said:


> This cool night air is curious

Click to collapse



Wow.. haven't heard that song in forever..
Maynard and Deftones.. good stuff..

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I717 using xda premium


----------



## WiredPirate (Oct 10, 2012)




----------



## ortrigger (Oct 10, 2012)

Just became usable today. Still beat vzw to ics for the spectrum.

Sent from my lg spectrum rocking cm9


----------



## MontyPyFly (Oct 10, 2012)

Squares A and B are the exact same shade of gray





.


----------



## coolsandie (Oct 10, 2012)

---


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Oct 10, 2012)

coolsandie said:


> ---

Click to collapse



I posted that in the vanessaem days lol


----------



## MontyPyFly (Oct 10, 2012)

*First porn*

*Mod edit:* Thanks for the edit, but we're not having porn pics here - end of.

Response: it wasn't really porn, just a topless girl in a chair, very PG17 even before the censor bar I added, but I understand your concerns. Probably a bad choice of Title.
I have seen more skin in bikini shots on here tho, so I thought a pic of what was considered tantalizing on the web in 1989 was interesting.
Now you all will just have to wonder


----------



## KidCarter93 (Oct 10, 2012)

''Evil corrupts the mind of the weak but fails to feed off the mind of the strong''


----------



## Archer (Oct 10, 2012)




----------



## malybru (Oct 10, 2012)




----------



## Nick Fury (Oct 10, 2012)

Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda premium


----------



## jugg1es (Oct 10, 2012)

sent from the thing I stab with my finger when I get two minutes


----------



## vj_dustin (Oct 10, 2012)

malybru said:


>

Click to collapse



i'd ride em all day!


----------



## Dirk (Oct 10, 2012)

Look at the size of that saw!


----------



## KeanuC (Oct 10, 2012)

Sent from my R800x using xda premium


----------



## jugg1es (Oct 10, 2012)

sent from the thing I stab with my finger when I get two minutes


----------



## M_T_M (Oct 10, 2012)

jugg1es said:


> sent from the thing I stab with my finger when I get two minutes

Click to collapse


----------



## tallyforeman (Oct 10, 2012)




----------



## 063_XOBX (Oct 10, 2012)




----------



## KidCarter93 (Oct 10, 2012)

''Evil corrupts the mind of the weak but fails to feed off the mind of the strong''


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Oct 10, 2012)

063_XOBX said:


>

Click to collapse



That awesome feeling you get when you have extra parts after assembling store-bought merchandise.
" I win!  I did it better!"

Sent from your mom.


----------



## 063_XOBX (Oct 10, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> That awesome feeling you get when you have extra parts after assembling store-bought merchandise.
> " I win!  I did it better!"
> 
> Sent from your mom.

Click to collapse



I have at least 30 of those flat wrenches that come with IKEA products. Probably the same for Allen keys.


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Oct 10, 2012)

063_XOBX said:


> I have at least 30 of those flat wrenches that come with IKEA products. Probably the same for Allen keys.

Click to collapse



Me too...they make for great shims for other projects.

Sent from your mom.


----------



## Dirk (Oct 10, 2012)




----------



## hammerholm (Oct 10, 2012)

How about ... ? From my own deviantart =)


----------



## Dirk (Oct 10, 2012)

hammerholm said:


> How about ... ? From my own deviantart =)

Click to collapse



Very nice!


This thread:






over *900,000* views!


----------



## vj_dustin (Oct 10, 2012)

well, still kids in front of THIS!


----------



## WiredPirate (Oct 10, 2012)

DirkGently said:


>

Click to collapse



Reminds me of that sniper game, Clear Vision I think its called. You are a black market sniper and everybody is stick figures. When you arent murdering other stick figures you can go watch the underground fights and bet on which stick figure is going to win. lol. I don't think it's on the Play Store (yet).

---------- Post added at 11:32 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:29 AM ----------


----------



## Nick Fury (Oct 10, 2012)

Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda premium


----------



## Dirk (Oct 10, 2012)

WiredPirate said:


> Reminds me of that sniper game, Clear Vision I think its called. You are a black market sniper and everybody is stick figures. When you arent murdering other stick figures you can go watch the underground fights and bet on which stick figure is going to win. lol. I don't think it's on the Play Store (yet).

Click to collapse



Sounds fun! If you've never seen the Xiaoxiao series of stick figure fighting videos, they're worth a look on youtube. Speaking of games, i don't know why i just remembered this but Camperstrike is a fun Flash game that's been around forever. Anybody want to test their twitch reflexes?


----------



## LordManhattan (Oct 10, 2012)

Meanwhile in the US


----------



## Nick Fury (Oct 10, 2012)

Nick Fury said:


> Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda premium

Click to collapse








Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda premium


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Oct 10, 2012)

LordManhattan said:


> Meanwhile in the US

Click to collapse



CheezIt says "Soon..."

Sent from your mom.


----------



## KidCarter93 (Oct 10, 2012)

''Evil corrupts the mind of the weak but fails to feed off the mind of the strong''


----------



## conantroutman (Oct 10, 2012)

LordManhattan said:


> Meanwhile in the US

Click to collapse



That picture wins the internet. 
Grab your stuff folks, it's over and we're shutting up shop. Nothing to do here anymore....


Sent from my Xoom using xda premium


----------



## Dirk (Oct 10, 2012)

LordManhattan said:


> Meanwhile in the US

Click to collapse



*Gobsmacked!


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 10, 2012)

LordManhattan said:


> Meanwhile in the US

Click to collapse



Ugh eating cheese off the brick is just terrible, However the box of cheezits will be gone within an hour. Cheezits are so good!! Drool...


----------



## RinZo (Oct 10, 2012)

LordManhattan said:


> Meanwhile in the US

Click to collapse



Replace that with butter and you have a good meal!


----------



## LordManhattan (Oct 10, 2012)

Edit: I'm pretty sure this is a repost.. screw it..!


----------



## WiredPirate (Oct 10, 2012)

LordManhattan said:


> Edit: I'm pretty sure this is a repost.. screw it..!

Click to collapse


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 10, 2012)

conantroutman said:


> That picture wins the internet.
> Grab your stuff folks, it's over and we're shutting up shop. Nothing to do here anymore....
> 
> 
> Sent from my Xoom using xda premium

Click to collapse



Don't you mean shutting down shop


----------



## conantroutman (Oct 10, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> Don't you mean shutting down shop

Click to collapse



I said what I meant and I meant what I said.

Sent from my Xoom using xda premium


----------



## LordManhattan (Oct 10, 2012)




----------



## Nick Fury (Oct 10, 2012)




----------



## WiredPirate (Oct 10, 2012)

Dejavu


----------



## xaccers (Oct 10, 2012)




----------



## WiredPirate (Oct 10, 2012)

---------- Post added at 01:35 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:07 PM ----------

I can't stop playing this..


----------



## 063_XOBX (Oct 10, 2012)

WiredPirate said:


> I can't stop playing this..
> ]

Click to collapse



Looks fun. What's it called?


----------



## genericmessage (Oct 10, 2012)

063_XOBX said:


> Looks fun. What's it called?

Click to collapse



Plague Inc.

I believe


----------



## WiredPirate (Oct 10, 2012)

Slutty Bert and Ernie costumes. smh







063_XOBX said:


> Looks fun. What's it called?

Click to collapse



Plague INC
Its fun to infect the world, it gets really hard to lethalize the plague and end humanity before they cure the infection.

And they have funny news puns too, like..
Justin Bibble trampled by fans.
Woman catches Man Virus.
Apple$oft releases iCure device.
The President of the US has become ill and Sarah Palin has taken office.  (lol noooo)


----------



## mrrick (Oct 10, 2012)

*signed


----------



## jugg1es (Oct 10, 2012)

sent from the thing I stab with my finger when I get two minutes


----------



## WiredPirate (Oct 10, 2012)




----------



## 25agosto (Oct 10, 2012)

Nota so Funny But

Sent from my MK16i using xda app-developers app


----------



## mulletcutter (Oct 10, 2012)

25agosto said:


> Nota so Funny But
> 
> Sent from my MK16i using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



about all our computers did this last week. $hitty goverment bought computers.


----------



## xaccers (Oct 10, 2012)

WiredPirate said:


> Slutty Bert and Ernie costumes. smh

Click to collapse


----------



## orb3000 (Oct 10, 2012)




----------



## Mr.Mischief (Oct 10, 2012)

Oh noes:


----------



## Danial723 (Oct 10, 2012)

Creepy

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-T989 using xda premium


----------



## LoopDoGG79 (Oct 10, 2012)

Danial723 said:


> Creepy
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-T989 using xda premium

Click to collapse



I know, someone using an iPhone *shutters*

Sent from my SGH-T989 using xda premium


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Oct 10, 2012)

Sent from your mom.


----------



## Danial723 (Oct 10, 2012)

I didn't even look at the type of phone it was lol.....must be a lot of radiation coming out of it 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-T989 using xda premium


----------



## TexasAggie97 (Oct 10, 2012)

WiredPirate said:


>

Click to collapse



I lol'd

'Merica

Sent from my SPH-D700 using xda app-developers app


----------



## mrrick (Oct 10, 2012)

*signed


----------



## triptosyll (Oct 11, 2012)

Always on the lookout for good baby jokes.

And a picture that should b framed and hung on my wall!


___________________
Bacon in my coffee, please? You don't have any bacon?! Unacceptable!!


----------



## jaszek (Oct 11, 2012)

triptosyll said:


> Always on the lookout for good baby jokes.
> 
> And a picture that should b framed and hung on my wall!
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I could print it for you, and big if you found a high resolution version. lol


----------



## LordManhattan (Oct 11, 2012)

YOLO!


----------



## triptosyll (Oct 11, 2012)

jaszek said:


> I could print it for you, and big if you found a high resolution version. lol

Click to collapse



How would I find a high res version? Could we MAKE it high res somehow? Or would I just have to search until I find one?


___________________
Bacon in my coffee, please? You don't have any bacon?! Unacceptable!!


----------



## triptosyll (Oct 11, 2012)

___________________
Bacon in my coffee, please? You don't have any bacon?! Unacceptable!!


----------



## jaszek (Oct 11, 2012)

How to fix a freezing HP printer: lesson one. Bake the formatter at 350F for 8 minutes.






---------- Post added at 07:43 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:40 PM ----------




triptosyll said:


> How would I find a high res version? Could we MAKE it high res somehow? Or would I just have to search until I find one?
> 
> 
> ___________________
> Bacon in my coffee, please? You don't have any bacon?! Unacceptable!!

Click to collapse



This is the biggest one I found.

http://fc06.deviantart.net/fs70/f/2011/238/2/9/299a009ed1fbd4e6c2d05646b5be14d5-d2v7k0s.jpg

1440 x 971

If printed at 300 dpi that would be 4.8 x 3.23, so about 5 by 3 inches. We can make it bigger, but when you look at it closer, it wouldn't be as sharp, but from further away it would look good.


----------



## MissionImprobable (Oct 11, 2012)

$1000--in Monopoly money--to whoever can find that gif from back in the day where the kid on the bike is being chased by the F.B.I., helicopters, all that jazz. They try and blow him up, he lands on the chopper canopy. Can't find it for the life of me and I really have no idea what to search.


----------



## drnecropolis (Oct 11, 2012)

Printer issue?!






Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I717 using xda premium


----------



## WiredPirate (Oct 11, 2012)

It's a jacket that "hugs" you when somebody likes something on your fb.




http://techcrunch.com/2012/10/07/li...ted-vest-lets-the-wearer-know-they-are-liked/


----------



## jaszek (Oct 11, 2012)

MissionImprobable said:


> $1000--in Monopoly money--to whoever can find that gif from back in the day where the kid on the bike is being chased by the F.B.I., helicopters, all that jazz. They try and blow him up, he lands on the chopper canopy. Can't find it for the life of me and I really have no idea what to search.

Click to collapse



You mean this one?


----------



## triptosyll (Oct 11, 2012)

> This is the biggest one I found.
> 
> http://fc06.deviantart.net/fs70/f/2011/238/2/9/299a009ed1fbd4e6c2d05646b5be14d5-d2v7k0s.jpg
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



So like 3' would b way too big to look good prolly, ay?




___________________
Bacon in my coffee, please? You don't have any bacon?! Unacceptable!!


----------



## jaszek (Oct 11, 2012)

triptosyll said:


> So like 3' would b way too big to look good prolly, ay?
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Yea. For 3' you would need 10800 pixels across. Keep in mind that these figures are for when printed at 300 DPI. If you do less you can print larger, but the quality suffers a bit.


----------



## triptosyll (Oct 11, 2012)

And, am I the only one who hasn't heard about this?? I had heard nothing about him dying!


___________________
Bacon in my coffee, please? You don't have any bacon?! Unacceptable!!


----------



## triptosyll (Oct 11, 2012)

jaszek said:


> Yea. For 3' you would need 10800 pixels across. Keep in mind that these figures are for when printed at 300 DPI. If you do less you can print larger, but the quality suffers a bit.

Click to collapse



Then all hope is lost!! Alas, it must take up the whole wall of my room. Time to drink! I can't take the pain! :beer:


___________________
Bacon in my coffee, please? You don't have any bacon?! Unacceptable!!


----------



## jaszek (Oct 11, 2012)

triptosyll said:


> And, am I the only one who hasn't heard about this?? I had heard nothing about him dying!
> 
> 
> ___________________
> Bacon in my coffee, please? You don't have any bacon?! Unacceptable!!

Click to collapse



9 hours ago: http://www.eonline.com/news/352814/...ill-alive-and-hot-as-ever-after-drowning-hoax


----------



## WiredPirate (Oct 11, 2012)

triptosyll said:


> And, am I the only one who hasn't heard about this?? I had heard nothing about him dying!
> 
> 
> ___________________
> Bacon in my coffee, please? You don't have any bacon?! Unacceptable!!

Click to collapse



Not real.


----------



## triptosyll (Oct 11, 2012)

WiredPirate said:


> Not real.

Click to collapse



Huh? Why? I took the screenshot of the fb page myself


___________________
Bacon in my coffee, please? You don't have any bacon?! Unacceptable!!


----------



## jaszek (Oct 11, 2012)

triptosyll said:


> Huh? Why? I took the screenshot of the fb page myself
> 
> 
> ___________________
> Bacon in my coffee, please? You don't have any bacon?! Unacceptable!!

Click to collapse



Hackers, ever heard of them? Also trolls.


Bieber was dead 4 times now I think. I wish all 4 times were real though.


----------



## drnecropolis (Oct 11, 2012)

triptosyll said:


> Huh? Why? I took the screens got of the fb page myself
> 
> 
> ___________________
> Bacon in my coffee, please? You don't have any bacon?! Unacceptable!!

Click to collapse



Well, if it was on facebook, it must be real...


I've seen that one, Dave chappelle, Morgan Freeman, Bill Cosby and tons of others..

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I717 using xda premium


----------



## triptosyll (Oct 11, 2012)

triptosyll said:


> Huh? Why? I took the screenshot of the fb page myself
> 
> 
> ___________________
> Bacon in my coffee, please? You don't have any bacon?! Unacceptable!!

Click to collapse



Aaannndd now I understand. That's GREAT news!! (Saw the article that was posted)


___________________
Bacon in my coffee, please? You don't have any bacon?! Unacceptable!!


----------



## LoopDoGG79 (Oct 11, 2012)

jaszek said:


> 9 hours ago: http://www.eonline.com/news/352814/...ill-alive-and-hot-as-ever-after-drowning-hoax

Click to collapse



Damn it, beat me to it

Sent from my SGH-T989 using xda premium


----------



## triptosyll (Oct 11, 2012)

drnecropolis said:


> Well, if it was on facebook, it must be real...
> 
> 
> I've seen that one, Dave chappelle, Morgan Freeman, Bill Cosby and tons of others..
> ...

Click to collapse



And so I should doubt everything I read online? I'm not a gullible guss, and it looked ligit. My bad


___________________
Bacon in my coffee, please? You don't have any bacon?! Unacceptable!!


----------



## WiredPirate (Oct 11, 2012)

Adam Sandler has died in the same skiing accident 3 times in the past 12 months. People always pass that **** around on fb.


----------



## LoopDoGG79 (Oct 11, 2012)

triptosyll said:


> And, am I the only one who hasn't heard about this?? I had heard nothing about him dying!
> 
> 
> ___________________
> Bacon in my coffee, please? You don't have any bacon?! Unacceptable!!

Click to collapse



Interesting how many likes that page got...






Sent from my SGH-T989 using xda premium


----------



## drnecropolis (Oct 11, 2012)

triptosyll said:


> And so I should doubt everything I read online? I'm not a gullible guss, and it looked ligit. My bad
> 
> 
> ___________________
> Bacon in my coffee, please? You don't have any bacon?! Unacceptable!!

Click to collapse



I doubt everything I read and only half of what I see..

Don't worry, I'm sure I will see it 10000 more times in the next few days from people on my list.. they are believable and look official, anytime I see those if I have any doubts, I just Google it..

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I717 using xda premium


----------



## triptosyll (Oct 11, 2012)

___________________
Bacon in my coffee, please? You don't have any bacon?! Unacceptable!!


----------



## KeanuC (Oct 11, 2012)

Sent from my R800x using xda premium


----------



## 063_XOBX (Oct 11, 2012)

triptosyll said:


> And so I should doubt everything I read online?
> 
> 
> ___________________
> Bacon in my coffee, please? You don't have any bacon?! Unacceptable!!

Click to collapse



Yes. You should doubt anything you read anywhere.


----------



## triptosyll (Oct 11, 2012)

___________________
Bacon in my coffee, please? You don't have any bacon?! Unacceptable!!


----------



## WiredPirate (Oct 11, 2012)

063_XOBX said:


> Yes. You should doubt anything you read anywhere.

Click to collapse



Especially if it says Manson is working on Phantasmagoria: Lewis Carol Stories, it's never gonna happen. Haha, sorry I just got done talking to a friend about that.


----------



## drnecropolis (Oct 11, 2012)

WiredPirate said:


> Especially if it says Manson is working on Phantasmagoria: Lewis Carol Stories, it's never gonna happen. Haha, sorry I just got done talking to a friend about that.

Click to collapse



Reminds me of the reboot of The Creature From the Black Lagoon and reboot of The Birds.. I've been hearing about them for several years..

And if CFTBL ever comes out and lame ass Michael Bay does it, I might give up on life..

Damn, I can't stand him..

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I717 using xda premium


----------



## MissionImprobable (Oct 11, 2012)

jaszek said:


> You mean this one?

Click to collapse



I'm sure that's it, though I'm curious as to why they provide link tags then won't let you hotlink the gif. I'll have to try and find it elsewhere.


----------



## jRi0T68 (Oct 11, 2012)

WiredPirate said:


> Especially if it says Manson is working on Phantasmagoria: Lewis Carol Stories, it's never gonna happen. Haha, sorry I just got done talking to a friend about that.

Click to collapse



He said he was.  I believe him. Seems like an honest guy, right?






Yes, yes, I know, wrong Manson, but it was the first one that popped in my head.


----------



## WiredPirate (Oct 11, 2012)

drnecropolis said:


> Reminds me of the reboot of The Creature From the Black Lagoon and reboot of The Birds.. I've been hearing about them for several years..
> 
> And if CFTBL ever comes out and lame ass Michael Bay does it, I might give up on life..
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



If Michael Bay gets ahold of it he will turn it into Creature From The Black Hole in Space! :facepalm:

I heard the same thing about The Birds, that would be sweet! I wanna see the new Hitchcock movie.


----------



## 063_XOBX (Oct 11, 2012)

jRi0T68 said:


> He said he was.  I believe him. Seems like an honest guy, right?
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



No swastika tat on his forehead? Not legit.


----------



## jRi0T68 (Oct 11, 2012)

063_XOBX said:


> No swastika tat on his forehead? Not legit.

Click to collapse



Could be pre-swastika?  Meh, picture serves purpose still.  Isn't it a flesh-carving, not a tattoo?


----------



## WiredPirate (Oct 11, 2012)

jRi0T68 said:


> He said he was.  I believe him. Seems like an honest guy, right?

Click to collapse



He's so strung out and just lazy! I was thinking about going to ATL at the end of the month to see him and Zombie. I hear Zombie is killing it and you can't even understand what Manson is singing. I don't even care that Mondo Sex Head was just rehashing the same old songs, because Lords of Salem is going to be sick. But Born Villain was not that great and that's all MM has to show for the past few years.


----------



## jRi0T68 (Oct 11, 2012)

I know nothing of Marilyn Manson now, mine was a Charles Manson reference, lol.


----------



## WiredPirate (Oct 11, 2012)

jRi0T68 said:


> I know nothing of Marilyn Manson now, mine was a Charles Manson reference, lol.

Click to collapse



You're not missing much these days.


----------



## triptosyll (Oct 11, 2012)

___________________
Bacon in my coffee, please? You don't have any bacon?! Unacceptable!!


----------



## 063_XOBX (Oct 11, 2012)

jRi0T68 said:


> Could be pre-swastika?  Meh, picture serves purpose still.  Isn't it a flesh-carving, not a tattoo?

Click to collapse



I remember seeing a movie or 1hour special about the trials and one of the jurors was Jewish and he got it to offend her. I just feel like people don't get how nuts this guy is if they don't know that about him. 

Sent from my Nobody Cares.


----------



## drnecropolis (Oct 11, 2012)

063_XOBX said:


> I remember seeing a movie or 1hour special about the trials and one of the jurors was Jewish and he got it to offend her. I just feel like people don't get how nuts this guy is if they don't know that about him.
> 
> Sent from my Nobody Cares.

Click to collapse



His whole concept was nuts.. Thought the song Helter Skelter was about the black people uprising and killing all the white people, yet he was going to be their leader..


Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I717 using xda premium


----------



## triptosyll (Oct 11, 2012)

So many words, so few pictures...:sly:  


___________________
Bacon in my coffee, please? You don't have any bacon?! Unacceptable!!


----------



## triptosyll (Oct 11, 2012)

___________________
Bacon in my coffee, please? You don't have any bacon?! Unacceptable!!


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Oct 11, 2012)

triptosyll said:


> So many words, so few pictures...:sly:
> 
> 
> ___________________
> Bacon in my coffee, please? You don't have any bacon?! Unacceptable!!

Click to collapse



Hey, where'd you get that pic?

Sent from your mom.


----------



## triptosyll (Oct 11, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Hey, where'd you get that pic?
> 
> Sent from your mom.

Click to collapse



Was it one of your posts? It was from a post here on xda. Don't remember who's tho.

EDIT: your not gna go all Apple on my ass are you? 


___________________
Bacon in my coffee, please? You don't have any bacon?! Unacceptable!!


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Oct 11, 2012)

triptosyll said:


> Was it one of your posts? It was from a post here on xda. Don't remember who's tho.
> 
> EDIT: your not gna go all Apple on my ass are you?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Yes.  I made the meme and posted it in this thread two days ago.

Sent from your mom.


----------



## triptosyll (Oct 11, 2012)

True story!


___________________
Bacon in my coffee, please? You don't have any bacon?! Unacceptable!!


----------



## triptosyll (Oct 11, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Yes.  I made the meme and posted it in this thread two days ago.
> 
> Sent from your mom.

Click to collapse



I could repost a post about reposts!

Design blueprints or it didn't happen! 


___________________
Bacon in my coffee, please? You don't have any bacon?! Unacceptable!!


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Oct 11, 2012)

triptosyll said:


> I could repost a post about reposts!
> 
> Design blueprints or it didn't happen!
> 
> ...

Click to collapse








Sent from your mom.


----------



## triptosyll (Oct 11, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Sent from your mom.

Click to collapse



Hahaha 


___________________
Bacon in my coffee, please? You don't have any bacon?! Unacceptable!!


----------



## triptosyll (Oct 11, 2012)

___________________
Bacon in my coffee, please? You don't have any bacon?! Unacceptable!!


----------



## shahrukhraza (Oct 11, 2012)

triptosyll said:


> I could repost a post about reposts!
> 
> Design blueprints or it didn't happen!
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



And you stole that from MTM... lol

(I think)

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda app-developers app


----------



## triptosyll (Oct 11, 2012)

shahrukhraza said:


> And you stole that from MTM... lol
> 
> (I think)
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse






___________________
Bacon in my coffee, please? You don't have any bacon?! Unacceptable!!


----------



## triptosyll (Oct 11, 2012)

___________________
Bacon in my coffee, please? You don't have any bacon?! Unacceptable!!


----------



## WiredPirate (Oct 11, 2012)




----------



## noahk423 (Oct 11, 2012)

Sent from my LG-P999 using xda app-developers app


----------



## WiredPirate (Oct 11, 2012)

---------- Post added at 10:48 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:34 PM ----------






genius.img


----------



## ak700 (Oct 11, 2012)

Did anyone notice that the GS3 is inverted. T-Mobile Ehhhhhh......


----------



## MissionImprobable (Oct 11, 2012)

ak700 said:


> Did anyone notice that the GS3 is inverted. T-Mobile Ehhhhhh......

Click to collapse



Actually, you're just in an alternate universe where it's inverted. It reads normally for everyone here.


----------



## orb3000 (Oct 11, 2012)




----------



## MissionImprobable (Oct 11, 2012)

A drawing I did a while ago from the sketches at the back of the first Gunslinger graphic novel.


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Oct 11, 2012)

ak700 said:


> Did anyone notice that the GS3 is inverted. T-Mobile Ehhhhhh......

Click to collapse



Mine's inverted too...


----------



## Dirk (Oct 11, 2012)

MissionImprobable said:


> A drawing I did a while ago from the sketches at the back of the first Gunslinger graphic novel.

Click to collapse



I always imagine Roland to look like a grizzled but young Clint Eastwood.


----------



## Dirk (Oct 11, 2012)

I've never played it, but GTA IV looks kinda cool:


----------



## cdesai (Oct 11, 2012)

DirkGently said:


> I've never played it, but GTA IV looks kinda cool:

Click to collapse



It indeed is, can't wait for GTA V.

Sent from my GT-P1000


----------



## conantroutman (Oct 11, 2012)

DirkGently said:


> I've never played it, but GTA IV looks kinda cool:

Click to collapse



Too much emphasis on the "plot" for my liking. You don't play gta for the story, you play it to release your repressed psychopathic tendencies...

San Andreas was better imo. 

Sent From My Fingers To Your Face.....


----------



## Dirk (Oct 11, 2012)

cdesai said:


> It indeed is, can't wait for GTA V.
> 
> Sent from my GT-P1000

Click to collapse



Just been having a closer look to see if it's something i might want to have a crack at. After reading the list of Bloatware requirements for installing it, i will definitely not be bothering! I'm also seeing things like 'poor performance' and 'bad port' mentioned a lot which is a huge turn off too.


----------



## leo321 (Oct 11, 2012)

conantroutman said:


> Too much emphasis on the "plot" for my liking. You don't play gta for the story, you play it to release your repressed psychopathic tendencies...
> 
> San Andreas was better imo.
> 
> Sent From My Fingers To Your Face.....

Click to collapse



You don't have to play the plot though... Use cheats to get special vehicles and crazy weapons, and go on random killing sprees! 8) Fun stress reliever.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I997 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## redneck_666 (Oct 11, 2012)

conantroutman said:


> Too much emphasis on the "plot" for my liking. You don't play gta for the story, you play it to release your repressed psychopathic tendencies...
> 
> San Andreas was better imo.
> 
> Sent From My Fingers To Your Face.....

Click to collapse



I prefer GTA:VC.

Nothing is better than cruising around on a street/dirt bike, shooting off a rocket launcher while listening to Slayer or Ozzy.
:thumbup:

Sent from my SGH-I717 using xda premium


----------



## conantroutman (Oct 11, 2012)

leo321 said:


> You don't have to play the plot though... Use cheats to get special vehicles and crazy weapons, and go on random killing sprees! 8) Fun stress reliever.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I997 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Yeah but the cheat input method of using the phone was ridiculously awkward in a tight spot. 
If I'm honest VIce City was teh best and will never be topped.


----------



## leo321 (Oct 11, 2012)

conantroutman said:


> Yeah but the cheat input method of using the phone was ridiculously awkward in a tight spot.
> If I'm honest VIce City was teh best and will never be topped.

Click to collapse



Even using the phonebook to save them for quick access? I thought it was pretty easy. Nothing is better than samp on pc though. San Andreas Multi-Player was amazing!!!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I997 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Dirk (Oct 11, 2012)

*Crysis 3 next year!*

Cryengine 3 pics:


----------



## jRi0T68 (Oct 11, 2012)

I guess I'm sleeping with this cat on my chest tonight.  I don't have the heart to move her while she's in Superman position.


----------



## Dirk (Oct 11, 2012)

jRi0T68 said:


> I guess I'm sleeping with this cat on my chest tonight.  I don't have the heart to move her while she's in Superman position.

Click to collapse



I once slept over at a friends house after watching a Horror film about cats. The movie was gruesome, and ended with the female protagonist being horrifically killed and devoured by dozens of the furry critters. I woke up an hour after falling asleep with a weight bearing down on my chest. Opened my eyes to find myself face to face with his cat. I freaked and the cat bolted.

Apparently i was sleeping in 'his' bed. Needless to say, i will never sleep in a house with cats in again!


----------



## jRi0T68 (Oct 11, 2012)

DirkGently said:


> I once slept over at a friends house after watching a Horror film about cats. The movie was gruesome, and ended with the female protagonist being horrifically killed and devoured by dozens of the furry critters. I woke up an hour after falling asleep with a weight bearing down on my chest. Opened my eyes to find myself face to face with his cat. I freaked and the cat bolted.
> 
> Apparently i was sleeping in 'his' bed. Needless to say, i will never sleep in a house with cats in again!

Click to collapse



Lol! This one is mine, or I'm hers as the case often is with cats.  It's been that way since she was weaned from her mother.  No fear there.  It's her sister who, at 5 lbs., once gave me 40 lashes in the pitch black of my bedroom for accidentally waking up and interrupting a brutal fight between her and her sister (above).  Fortunately, that ***** whore calmed down after a full hysterectomy and hasn't attacked anyone since.


----------



## Dirk (Oct 11, 2012)




----------



## mulletcutter (Oct 11, 2012)

conantroutman said:


> Too much emphasis on the "plot" for my liking. You don't play gta for the story, you play it to release your repressed psychopathic tendencies...
> 
> San Andreas was better imo.
> 
> Sent From My Fingers To Your Face.....

Click to collapse



San Andreas was the best one. But GTA will never get old... Missions done... Killing spree time


----------



## mrrick (Oct 11, 2012)

*signed


----------



## TheArc (Oct 11, 2012)

Lol


----------



## triptosyll (Oct 11, 2012)

___________________
Bacon in my coffee, please? You don't have any bacon?! Unacceptable!!


----------



## Dirk (Oct 11, 2012)

*2,216 VHS Tapes:*


----------



## varacharoad (Oct 11, 2012)

Its awesome thread dude
Nice pics

Sent from my Xperia X10 using xda premium


----------



## WiredPirate (Oct 11, 2012)




----------



## sohamssd (Oct 11, 2012)

conantroutman said:


> Too much emphasis on the "plot" for my liking. You don't play gta for the story, you play it to release your repressed psychopathic tendencies...
> 
> San Andreas was better imo.
> 
> Sent From My Fingers To Your Face.....

Click to collapse



TOTALLY agree +1

Sent from my One V using xda app-developers app


----------



## jaszek (Oct 11, 2012)

Sent from my Gekko phone.


----------



## Danial723 (Oct 11, 2012)

G+ says its a pumpkin 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-T989 using xda premium


----------



## WiredPirate (Oct 11, 2012)




----------



## Dirk (Oct 11, 2012)




----------



## WiredPirate (Oct 11, 2012)

I can't decide which is funnier, Mac's face or Charlies.


----------



## Archer (Oct 11, 2012)

Nearly as bad as this


----------



## jaszek (Oct 11, 2012)

Archer said:


> Nearly as bad as this

Click to collapse



I am having nightmares because of you tonight now. Thanks.

First you lock my threads now this?


----------



## vj_dustin (Oct 11, 2012)

what? Teletubbies were cute not creepy.
wait,
they were f'ing creepy.
yeah! thanks archer :/


----------



## Dirk (Oct 11, 2012)

vj_dustin said:


> what? Teletubbies were cute not creepy.
> wait,
> they were f'ing creepy.
> yeah! thanks archer :/

Click to collapse



It's true. The Teletubbies are fkin freaky!







Back when i were a lad we had The Flumps...









..and The Wombles:









Wombles were awesome!


----------



## jaszek (Oct 11, 2012)

---------- Post added at 12:01 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:56 AM ----------


----------



## Nick Fury (Oct 11, 2012)




----------



## WiredPirate (Oct 11, 2012)

“Hello there Mr. UPS man. You should have respected my authoritah.”


----------



## jaszek (Oct 11, 2012)

WiredPirate said:


> “Hello there Mr. UPS man. You should have respected my authoritah.”

Click to collapse



That was with the security guy.


----------



## Dirk (Oct 11, 2012)




----------



## malybru (Oct 11, 2012)




----------



## WiredPirate (Oct 11, 2012)

jaszek said:


> That was with the security guy.

Click to collapse



Haha, you're right. They got the Bane voice dead on! The "IN Security" jokes were cracking me up.

I wonder if they are actually gonna do something with this or if it was just for advertising..


----------



## jugg1es (Oct 11, 2012)

sent from the thing I stab with my finger when I get two minutes


----------



## 063_XOBX (Oct 11, 2012)

WiredPirate said:


> Haha, you're right. They got the Bane voice dead on! The "IN Security" jokes were cracking me up.
> 
> I wonder if they are actually gonna do something with this or if it was just for advertising..

Click to collapse



There's still time for them to have a Halloween episode. If they do then I would be surprised if they didn't use that.


----------



## malybru (Oct 11, 2012)




----------



## WiredPirate (Oct 11, 2012)

063_XOBX said:


> There's still time for them to have a Halloween episode. If they do then I would be surprised if they didn't use that.

Click to collapse



I hope they do! They don't usually work on them that far in advance but hopefully they did for the Halloween episode. They do have another 2 weeks to get it in.


----------



## jaszek (Oct 11, 2012)

WiredPirate said:


> Haha, you're right. They got the Bane voice dead on! The "IN Security" jokes were cracking me up.
> 
> I wonder if they are actually gonna do something with this or if it was just for advertising..

Click to collapse



Yea. I'm pretty sure they just did a clip for the ads, since people still remembered the Avengers and they will have an episode with that. And is stan an iPad? lol


----------



## Nick Fury (Oct 11, 2012)




----------



## triptosyll (Oct 11, 2012)

___________________
Bacon in my coffee, please? You don't have any bacon?! Unacceptable!!


----------



## WiredPirate (Oct 11, 2012)

jaszek said:


> Yea. I'm pretty sure they just did a clip for the ads, since people still remembered the Avengers and they will have an episode with that. And is stan an iPad? lol

Click to collapse



Yup, Stan is an iPad haha. I think they took a cue from TBBT with that idea.


----------



## malybru (Oct 11, 2012)

Rock climbing:


----------



## Nick Fury (Oct 11, 2012)




----------



## orb3000 (Oct 11, 2012)




----------



## Nick Fury (Oct 11, 2012)

So true


----------



## jaszek (Oct 11, 2012)

Nick Fury said:


> So true

Click to collapse



Try removing the 1.2.3.11/bmi from your links.


----------



## Nick Fury (Oct 11, 2012)




----------



## WiredPirate (Oct 11, 2012)




----------



## Nick Fury (Oct 11, 2012)

---------- Post added at 07:03 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:01 PM ----------

You know you were cool if you had one of these


----------



## WiredPirate (Oct 11, 2012)




----------



## M_T_M (Oct 11, 2012)

Nick Fury said:


>

Click to collapse



Say....what's with the many pic fails?   someone already suggested removing the "1.2.3.9/bmi/" from your attachments...unless only "you" can see them and are amused by it?


----------



## Nick Fury (Oct 11, 2012)




----------



## malybru (Oct 11, 2012)




----------



## orb3000 (Oct 11, 2012)

*Seems legit*


----------



## Nick Fury (Oct 11, 2012)

Hmmm





---------- Post added at 07:21 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:15 PM ----------







---------- Post added at 07:37 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:21 PM ----------

Impressive, but lets hope no one opens a window


----------



## ross231 (Oct 11, 2012)




----------



## mrrick (Oct 11, 2012)

Tha king

*signed


----------



## Notorious (Oct 11, 2012)

Sent from my PC36100 using xda app-developers app


----------



## jugg1es (Oct 11, 2012)

sent from the thing I stab with my finger when I get two minutes


----------



## KidCarter93 (Oct 11, 2012)

2char


----------



## themacman1000 (Oct 11, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> 2char

Click to collapse



You're right, it is!!!
:banghead:

Sent from my HTC One X


----------



## KidCarter93 (Oct 11, 2012)

themacman1000 said:


> You're right, it is!!!
> :banghead:
> 
> Sent from my HTC One X

Click to collapse





''Silence is golden, but duct tape is silver''


----------



## malybru (Oct 11, 2012)




----------



## orb3000 (Oct 11, 2012)




----------



## mrrick (Oct 11, 2012)

*signed


----------



## veeman (Oct 11, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> 2char

Click to collapse



What happened to it?

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jugg1es (Oct 11, 2012)

sent from the thing I stab with my finger when I get two minutes


----------



## mrrick (Oct 12, 2012)

*signed


----------



## mrrick (Oct 12, 2012)

Nick Fury said:


> [/COLOR]

Click to collapse




Nutella>ipad







*signed


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 12, 2012)

mrrick said:


> Nutella>ipad
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Well duh

Rock> Ipad


----------



## triptosyll (Oct 12, 2012)

___________________
Bacon in my coffee, please? You don't have any bacon?! Unacceptable!!


----------



## triptosyll (Oct 12, 2012)

Wheres waldo?


___________________
Bacon in my coffee, please? You don't have any bacon?! Unacceptable!!


----------



## MontyPyFly (Oct 12, 2012)




----------



## 063_XOBX (Oct 12, 2012)




----------



## ak700 (Oct 12, 2012)

Got a medal from Microsoft for volunteering in their program  . . . .


----------



## LordManhattan (Oct 12, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> 2char

Click to collapse



About time! 

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## shahrukhraza (Oct 12, 2012)

ak700 said:


> Got a medal from Microsoft for volunteering in their program  . . . .

Click to collapse



That's pretty cool... where did you volunteer?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda app-developers app


----------



## ak700 (Oct 12, 2012)

shahrukhraza said:


> That's pretty cool... where did you volunteer?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



It was a job internship program for High School students. We were taken to the Microsoft store and the employees talked about how the job changed their lives. We also worked for the store for an hour to see how their life is like. The best thing was the Microsoft branded mineral water


----------



## MissionImprobable (Oct 12, 2012)

DirkGently said:


> I always imagine Roland to look like a grizzled but young Clint Eastwood.

Click to collapse



I think the way I imagined him from the descriptions was surprisingly close to how he's depicted both young and old in the graphic novels.

---------- Post added at 09:38 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:35 PM ----------




DirkGently said:


>

Click to collapse



Imagine the surplus pigeon, rat, and squirrel population if cats didn't get their violence on?


----------



## triptosyll (Oct 12, 2012)

MissionImprobable said:


> I think the way I imagined him from the descriptions was surprisingly close to how he's depicted both young and old in the graphic novels.

Click to collapse



That has got the be the best story Steven king has ever written! I love that series. I haven't gotten to read the last one yet. Didn't he release and 8th book not too long ago?


___________________
Bacon in my coffee, please? You don't have any bacon?! Unacceptable!!


----------



## KnukLHead (Oct 12, 2012)

Sent from my SPH-D710 using xda premium


----------



## KeanuC (Oct 12, 2012)

Sent from my R800x using xda premium


----------



## MissionImprobable (Oct 12, 2012)

triptosyll said:


> That has got the be the best story Steven king has ever written! I love that series. I haven't gotten to read the last one yet. Didn't he release and 8th book not too long ago?
> 
> 
> ___________________
> Bacon in my coffee, please? You don't have any bacon?! Unacceptable!!

Click to collapse



Not sure. I've only read through book five.


----------



## LoopDoGG79 (Oct 12, 2012)

MissionImprobable said:


> I think the way I imagined him from the descriptions was surprisingly close to how he's depicted both young and old in the graphic novels.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 09:38 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:35 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



We recently found out we have mice. Our less then year old cat has taken out two. Only reason I kinda like cats, theyre born killers. 

Sent from my SGH-T989 using xda premium


----------



## KeanuC (Oct 12, 2012)

LoopDoGG79 said:


> We recently found out we have mice.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T989 using xda premium

Click to collapse




LMFAO!!!
Sent from my R800x using xda premium


----------



## orb3000 (Oct 12, 2012)

https://lh6.googleusercontent.com/-bLZPGOYToPo/T4Ivp9QkzAI/AAAAAAAAA3w/wkE0giYmzGY/s509/*****+please.jpg


----------



## LoopDoGG79 (Oct 12, 2012)

KeanuC said:


> LMFAO!!!
> Sent from my R800x using xda premium

Click to collapse









Sent from my SGH-T989 using xda premium


----------



## Android_Monsters (Oct 12, 2012)

Cell phone street art

Sent from my SGH-T999 using xda premium


----------



## LoopDoGG79 (Oct 12, 2012)

Android_Monsters said:


> Cell phone street art
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T999 using xda premium

Click to collapse



What is that, a motorala startrac? 

Sent from my SGH-T989 using xda premium


----------



## 063_XOBX (Oct 12, 2012)

Great. Now I have something to deface 5's with. I already made all my ones say boner and now this. I might have to give up on paper money.


----------



## lemmor07 (Oct 12, 2012)

*csedius tremely*



orb3000 said:


> https://lh6.googleusercontent.com/-bLZPGOYToPo/T4Ivp9QkzAI/AAAAAAAAA3w/wkE0giYmzGY/s509/*****+please.jpg

Click to collapse



lol! seen it many times but still! this is LOL


----------



## sleepijs_ (Oct 12, 2012)

A week a go I studied so hard for upcoming math test but got a bad mark.. Even in high school when I didn't study at all I got better marks :laugh:


----------



## Danial723 (Oct 12, 2012)

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-T989 using xda premium


----------



## triptosyll (Oct 12, 2012)

Owl in flight.
Taken with Phantom High Speed Camera (V711)
Source: Universe Explorers (Facebook)

___________________
Bacon in my coffee, please? You don't have any bacon?! Unacceptable!!


----------



## tallyforeman (Oct 12, 2012)




----------



## jugg1es (Oct 12, 2012)

sent from the thing I stab with my finger when I get two minutes


----------



## Dirk (Oct 12, 2012)




----------



## Dirk (Oct 12, 2012)




----------



## drnecropolis (Oct 12, 2012)

Suicide Snowman at Walmart





Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I717 using xda premium


----------



## UndisputedGuy (Oct 12, 2012)

How have you got apps in the bottom bar?

Sent from my ASUS Transformer Pad TF300T using xda app-developers app


----------



## Dirk (Oct 12, 2012)




----------



## triptosyll (Oct 12, 2012)

m1l4droid said:


> A mod by the ROM developer, thor2002ro, who unfortunately doesn't release his source code.

Click to collapse



Can they even do that, if they're modding an open source? I thought that you HAVE to release your source, if u edit open source... 


___________________
Bacon in my coffee, please? You don't have any bacon?! Unacceptable!!


----------



## xaccers (Oct 12, 2012)

DirkGently said:


>

Click to collapse



And that's why I'm not allowed spicy food.


----------



## domini99 (Oct 12, 2012)

LOL


Sent from my sending thing..


----------



## jaszek (Oct 12, 2012)




----------



## Nick Fury (Oct 12, 2012)

Seriously?





---------- Post added at 08:48 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:41 PM ----------


----------



## KidCarter93 (Oct 12, 2012)

2char


----------



## shahrukhraza (Oct 12, 2012)

ak700 said:


> It was a job internship program for High School students. We were taken to the Microsoft store and the employees talked about how the job changed their lives. We also worked for the store for an hour to see how their life is like. The best thing was the Microsoft branded mineral water

Click to collapse



Woah... so much stuff... that's pretty awesome bro!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda app-developers app


----------



## mrrick (Oct 12, 2012)

*signed


----------



## redneck_666 (Oct 12, 2012)

Nick Fury said:


> Seriously?

Click to collapse



That reminds me, a new Silent Hill movie is due out in a couple of weeks.

Sent from my SGH-I717 using xda premium


----------



## Nick Fury (Oct 12, 2012)

redneck_666 said:


> That reminds me, a new Silent Hill movie is due out in a couple of weeks.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I717 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Glad I could help.


----------



## KidCarter93 (Oct 13, 2012)

''Silence is golden, but duct tape is silver''


----------



## LordManhattan (Oct 13, 2012)




----------



## shahkam (Oct 13, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> ''Silence is golden, but duct tape is silver''

Click to collapse



I got trolled.

Sent from my SGH-T999V using xda premium


----------



## KidCarter93 (Oct 13, 2012)

''Silence is golden, but duct tape is silver''


----------



## LordManhattan (Oct 13, 2012)




----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Oct 13, 2012)

Sent from your mom.


----------



## KidCarter93 (Oct 13, 2012)

Gangnam Starbucks


----------



## MissionImprobable (Oct 13, 2012)

Mike approves. Look closely at the first gif...

Who will win?


----------



## triptosyll (Oct 13, 2012)

___________________
Bacon in my coffee, please? You don't have any bacon?! Unacceptable!!


----------



## MissionImprobable (Oct 13, 2012)

A selection from a collection.


----------



## MissionImprobable (Oct 13, 2012)

Music is my aeroplane:


----------



## ak700 (Oct 13, 2012)




----------



## shahkam (Oct 13, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> Gangnam Starbucks

Click to collapse



Epicc !

Sent from my SGH-T999V using xda premium


----------



## MissionImprobable (Oct 13, 2012)

Someone, somewhere is probably eating as he or she views this thread. In that spirit:


----------



## orb3000 (Oct 13, 2012)




----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Oct 13, 2012)

orb3000 said:


>

Click to collapse



Dammit orb...I was one 404 away from posting that lololol


----------



## redneck_666 (Oct 13, 2012)

Sent from my SGH-I717 using xda premium


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Oct 13, 2012)

redneck_666 said:


> Sent from my SGH-I717 using xda premium

Click to collapse



My daughter has one of those.  Promise, I'll try to take a pic with it lol

Sent from your mom.


----------



## redneck_666 (Oct 13, 2012)

It's my friend's boyfriend. She posted it to Facebook, and I came up with that. I don't know of any demotivational templets.

Sent from my SGH-I717 using xda premium


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Oct 13, 2012)

redneck_666 said:


> It's my friend's boyfriend. She posted it to Facebook, and I came up with that. I don't know of any demotivational templets.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I717 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Well, hold off, til you see me with the same exact one....I wish I was kidding.


----------



## domini99 (Oct 13, 2012)

Ever heard off "buying a cat in the bag"?


Sent from my sending thing..


----------



## jugg1es (Oct 13, 2012)

domini99 said:


> Ever heard off "buying a cat in the bag"?
> View attachment 1397911
> 
> Sent from my sending thing..

Click to collapse







sent from the thing I stab with my finger when I get two minutes


----------



## triptosyll (Oct 13, 2012)

Versailles 


___________________
Bacon in my coffee, please? You don't have any bacon?! Unacceptable!!


----------



## Danial723 (Oct 13, 2012)

This was in the ykyr thread




Sent from my SGH-T989 using xda premium


----------



## jaszek (Oct 13, 2012)

triptosyll said:


> Versailles
> 
> 
> ___________________
> Bacon in my coffee, please? You don't have any bacon?! Unacceptable!!

Click to collapse



Versailles in the winter just got on my bucket list of places to photograph before I die a horrible bloody death.


----------



## KnukLHead (Oct 13, 2012)

m1l4droid said:


> A mod by the ROM developer, thor2002ro, who unfortunately doesn't release his source code.

Click to collapse



Thor is the absolute ****. I miss the kind of development I had on my a500. I went to the a510 and that scene was dead so I ended up going with the note 10.1 which is better but nothing like the development scene for the a500

Sent from my SPH-D710 using xda premium


----------



## triptosyll (Oct 13, 2012)

jaszek said:


> Versailles in the winter just got on my bucket list of places to photograph before I die a horrible bloody death.

Click to collapse



Gorgeous, right?! 


___________________
Bacon in my coffee, please? You don't have any bacon?! Unacceptable!!


----------



## jaszek (Oct 13, 2012)

triptosyll said:


> Gorgeous, right?!
> 
> 
> ___________________
> Bacon in my coffee, please? You don't have any bacon?! Unacceptable!!

Click to collapse



Yep. It's going on the list together with Chernobyl, Pyongyang, London, and Madrid.


----------



## LordManhattan (Oct 13, 2012)




----------



## InfiniteNomad (Oct 13, 2012)

Sent by Paranoid Cheeze Alpha 1.2


----------



## triptosyll (Oct 13, 2012)

jaszek said:


> Yep. It's going on the list together with Chernobyl, Pyongyang, London, and Madrid.

Click to collapse



That sound like a pretty nice bucket list! Would also love to see a lot of places before I die.


___________________
Bacon in my coffee, please? You don't have any bacon?! Unacceptable!!


----------



## triptosyll (Oct 13, 2012)

Like here...


___________________
Bacon in my coffee, please? You don't have any bacon?! Unacceptable!!


----------



## matrix0886 (Oct 13, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Dammit orb...I was one 404 away from posting that lololol

Click to collapse



It's ok, don't worry. It's not like this picture hasn't already been posted several times in this thread already


----------



## MissionImprobable (Oct 13, 2012)

orb3000 said:


>

Click to collapse



What's funny is that this picture isn't showing up in Chrome, but is fine on Firefox.


----------



## mrrick (Oct 13, 2012)

triptosyll said:


> Like here...
> 
> Crazycastlehouseonarockinthemiddleofwater. Jpg
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Is this place real? 

*signed


----------



## Nick Fury (Oct 13, 2012)




----------



## 85gallon (Oct 13, 2012)

jaszek said:


>

Click to collapse


----------



## mrrick (Oct 13, 2012)

*signed


----------



## jugg1es (Oct 13, 2012)

sent from the thing I stab with my finger when I get two minutes


----------



## Nick Fury (Oct 13, 2012)

The New iPhone 5GS...seems Legit right?


----------



## LoneFlac (Oct 13, 2012)

Nick Fury said:


> The New iPhone 5GS...seems Legit right?

Click to collapse



Innovashun. It just werks.


----------



## domini99 (Oct 13, 2012)




----------



## triptosyll (Oct 13, 2012)

mrrick said:


> Is this place real?
> 
> *signed

Click to collapse



?  **shrugs shoulders**


___________________
Bacon in my coffee, please? You don't have any bacon?! Unacceptable!!


----------



## malybru (Oct 13, 2012)

57th floor pool


----------



## Nick Fury (Oct 13, 2012)

Enjoy


----------



## fozzyag (Oct 13, 2012)




----------



## LoneFlac (Oct 13, 2012)

malybru said:


> 57th floor pool

Click to collapse



Oh mother of envy, that's amazing.


----------



## malybru (Oct 13, 2012)

Flamingo pr0n:


----------



## KidCarter93 (Oct 13, 2012)

---------- Post added at 11:20 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:16 PM ----------







---------- Post added at 11:26 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:20 PM ----------


----------



## LordManhattan (Oct 13, 2012)

LoneFlac said:


> Oh mother of envy, that's amazing.

Click to collapse



Rest of the hotel/casino:


----------



## Danial723 (Oct 13, 2012)

Damn it!!!!! I lost......again!!!!!

Sent from my SGH-T989 using xda premium


----------



## 063_XOBX (Oct 14, 2012)

This shall be my answer from now on.


----------



## KeanuC (Oct 14, 2012)

Sent from my R800x using xda premium


----------



## jRi0T68 (Oct 14, 2012)

Soon.


----------



## KeanuC (Oct 14, 2012)

jugg1es said:


> sent from the thing I stab with my finger when I get two minutes

Click to collapse



This so reminds me of "BALL IN A CUP"

Sent from my R800x using xda premium


----------



## LordManhattan (Oct 14, 2012)




----------



## trell959 (Oct 14, 2012)

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## trell959 (Oct 14, 2012)

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## LoneFlac (Oct 14, 2012)

063_XOBX said:


> This shall be my answer from now on.

Click to collapse



9fag /10.


----------



## jugg1es (Oct 14, 2012)

sent from the thing I stab with my finger when I get two minutes


----------



## ross231 (Oct 14, 2012)




----------



## jugg1es (Oct 14, 2012)

sent from the thing I stab with my finger when I get two minutes


----------



## LordManhattan (Oct 14, 2012)

Epic camouflage


----------



## jugg1es (Oct 14, 2012)

sent from the thing I stab with my finger when I get two minutes


----------



## mrrick (Oct 14, 2012)

*signed


----------



## 85gallon (Oct 14, 2012)

mrrick said:


> *signed

Click to collapse



I don't care if they can put an SUV on top of that car and it has 8 airbags.  There is NO way I am going to get into that thing!


----------



## domini99 (Oct 14, 2012)

Lasercat 


Sent from my sending thing..


----------



## Danial723 (Oct 14, 2012)

Logcat

Sent from my SGH-T989 using xda premium


----------



## LordManhattan (Oct 14, 2012)




----------



## mrrick (Oct 14, 2012)

*signed


----------



## LordManhattan (Oct 14, 2012)




----------



## KidCarter93 (Oct 14, 2012)

''Silence is golden, but duct tape is silver''


----------



## Nick Fury (Oct 14, 2012)

Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda premium


----------



## mrrick (Oct 14, 2012)

*signed


----------



## LordManhattan (Oct 14, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> ''Silence is golden, but duct tape is silver''

Click to collapse



I think that's been posted like 75 times in this thread 

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## KidCarter93 (Oct 14, 2012)

LordManhattan said:


> I think that's been posted like 75 times in this thread
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Haha probably. But I'm not in here as much as you to realize that


----------



## xaccers (Oct 14, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> Haha probably. But I'm not in here as much as you to realize that

Click to collapse



No excuse


----------



## KidCarter93 (Oct 14, 2012)

xaccers said:


> No excuse

Click to collapse



It is now


----------



## X8invisible (Oct 14, 2012)

i never got THE game picture


"Searching is like eating: If you don't do it you'll die"©X8invisible


----------



## malybru (Oct 14, 2012)




----------



## jugg1es (Oct 14, 2012)

sent from the thing I stab with my finger when I get two minutes


----------



## KidCarter93 (Oct 14, 2012)

X8invisible said:


> i never got THE game picture
> 
> 
> "Searching is like eating: If you don't do it you'll die"©X8invisible

Click to collapse



You lost the game...











''Silence is golden, but duct tape is silver''


----------



## LoopDoGG79 (Oct 14, 2012)

X8invisible said:


> i never got THE game picture
> 
> 
> "Searching is like eating: If you don't do it you'll die"©X8invisible

Click to collapse



Don't worry about it, you lost 

Sent from my SGH-T989 using xda premium


----------



## malybru (Oct 14, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> You lost the game...
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I'll see/not see your Ninja cake,and raise you a psychedelic one :


----------



## septix (Oct 14, 2012)

Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda premium


----------



## KidCarter93 (Oct 14, 2012)

''Silence is golden, but duct tape is silver''


----------



## jugg1es (Oct 14, 2012)

sent from the thing I stab with my finger when I get two minutes


----------



## mrrick (Oct 14, 2012)

*signed


----------



## malybru (Oct 14, 2012)

Socks and sandals.


----------



## mrrick (Oct 15, 2012)

malybru said:


> Socks and sandals.

Click to collapse



And then.... a sneeze






*signed


----------



## mulletcutter (Oct 15, 2012)

mrrick said:


> And then.... a sneeze
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Should of used one of those squeaky kids toys hammers


----------



## genericmessage (Oct 15, 2012)

LordManhattan said:


>

Click to collapse



Small edit to the free-fall.


----------



## Dirk (Oct 15, 2012)

genericmessage said:


> Small edit to the free-fall.

Click to collapse



I don't see what the great achievement is. All he did was fall and then open a parachute.


----------



## KidCarter93 (Oct 15, 2012)




----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Oct 15, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


>

Click to collapse



yup, that's a 6 month old repost.


----------



## KidCarter93 (Oct 15, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> yup, that's a 6 month old repost.

Click to collapse



Damn it


----------



## jugg1es (Oct 15, 2012)

sent from the thing I stab with my finger when I get two minutes


----------



## z50king (Oct 15, 2012)

I used to watch every Sunday night on mtv.... 

Sent from my PG86100 using xda premium


----------



## malybru (Oct 15, 2012)

OCD?


----------



## Nick Fury (Oct 15, 2012)




----------



## mrrick (Oct 15, 2012)

*signed


----------



## Nick Fury (Oct 15, 2012)

Found this and had to share





---------- Post added at 12:27 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:19 PM ----------


----------



## sohamssd (Oct 15, 2012)

..

Sent from my One V using xda app-developers app


----------



## sohamssd (Oct 15, 2012)

Sent from my One V using xda app-developers app


----------



## Dirk (Oct 15, 2012)

I hope you're all working on your Christmas Sig pics? Mine is ready to go, although Jascek can't be beaten for doing exactly what he promised to do, keeping his for the entire year!

Let's see what everyone comes up with.


----------



## jaszek (Oct 15, 2012)

DirkGently said:


> I hope you're all working on your Christmas Sig pics? Mine is ready to go, although Jascek can't be beaten for doing exactly what he promised to do, keeping his for the entire year!
> 
> Let's see what everyone comes up with.

Click to collapse



I might go for the next one as well. Or do a new one. IDK yet. we should have a vote.


----------



## Mephikun (Oct 15, 2012)

jaszek said:


> I might go for the next one as well. Or do a new one. IDK yet. we should have a vote.

Click to collapse



I'm gonna start working on mine in a couple days. My computer is in storage

Sent from my Droid Incredible 2 using XDA


----------



## KidCarter93 (Oct 15, 2012)




----------



## Dirk (Oct 15, 2012)

jaszek said:


> I might go for the next one as well. Or do a new one. IDK yet. we should have a vote.

Click to collapse



Better yet, let's have a Poll!


----------



## sleepijs_ (Oct 15, 2012)




----------



## KidCarter93 (Oct 15, 2012)

DirkGently said:


> Better yet, let's have a Poll!

Click to collapse



Liking the title change Dirk 

---------- Post added at 04:31 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:18 PM ----------

In the spirit of the title change, he's a couple of related pics


----------



## LordManhattan (Oct 15, 2012)




----------



## sleepijs_ (Oct 15, 2012)




----------



## M_T_M (Oct 15, 2012)

LordManhattan said:


>

Click to collapse



Suddenly...a bear!!!


----------



## sleepijs_ (Oct 15, 2012)

M_T_M said:


> Suddenly...a bear!!!

Click to collapse



Meanwhile in russia..


----------



## Dirk (Oct 15, 2012)




----------



## sleepijs_ (Oct 15, 2012)

DirkGently said:


> snip, snip

Click to collapse





I'm going to hell for laughting at this


----------



## LordManhattan (Oct 15, 2012)




----------



## blankit (Oct 15, 2012)

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda premium


----------



## LordManhattan (Oct 15, 2012)




----------



## KidCarter93 (Oct 15, 2012)




----------



## orb3000 (Oct 15, 2012)




----------



## ross231 (Oct 15, 2012)




----------



## z50king (Oct 15, 2012)

sleepijs_ said:


> I'm going to hell for laughting at this

Click to collapse



Don't ever quote thread with numerous pics. You fail 

Sent from my PG86100 using xda premium


----------



## orb3000 (Oct 15, 2012)




----------



## Nick Fury (Oct 15, 2012)

orb3000 said:


>

Click to collapse





Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda premium


----------



## jugg1es (Oct 15, 2012)

sent from the thing I stab with my finger when I get two minutes


----------



## malybru (Oct 15, 2012)

^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^
|||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||

You might want to edit that!


----------



## Nick Fury (Oct 15, 2012)

Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda premium


----------



## malybru (Oct 15, 2012)

Duck and bug pr0n:


----------



## orb3000 (Oct 15, 2012)




----------



## LoopDoGG79 (Oct 15, 2012)

malybru said:


> ^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^
> |||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||
> 
> You might want to edit that!

Click to collapse



Damn it, I missed it. Must of been awesome. 

Sent from my SGH-T989 using xda premium


----------



## anonymous572 (Oct 15, 2012)

*Did you ever saw a real vampire cat?*


----------



## jugg1es (Oct 15, 2012)

jugg1es said:


> sent from the thing I stab with my finger when I get two minutes

Click to collapse



Erm,ooooops.....





sent from the thing I stab with my finger when I get two minutes


----------



## mrrick (Oct 15, 2012)

*signed


----------



## jaszek (Oct 15, 2012)

Make the poll better suited towards me.

And, something new in my collection.


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Oct 15, 2012)

---------- Post added at 05:36 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:35 PM ----------

















---------- Post added at 05:44 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:36 PM ----------







---------- Post added at 05:46 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:44 PM ----------


----------



## jugg1es (Oct 15, 2012)

sent from the thing I stab with my finger when I get two minutes


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Oct 16, 2012)

***

***






***






***





















---------- Post added at 06:11 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:59 PM ----------


----------



## colbynmeghan (Oct 16, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> ---------- Post added at 05:36 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:35 PM ----------
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



That's a nice superman emblem what about something  lil more heavy metal

Sent from my SGH-I747 using xda premium


----------



## prototype7 (Oct 16, 2012)

Sent from my Transformer Pad TF300T using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Danial723 (Oct 16, 2012)

STOP QUOTEING HUGE PICTURE POSTS!!!!!!!!

Sent from my SGH-T989 using xda premium


----------



## LordManhattan (Oct 16, 2012)

Danial723 said:


> STOP QUOTEING HUGE PICTURE POSTS!!!!!!!!
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T989 using xda premium

Click to collapse



+1.5

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Oct 16, 2012)

LordManhattan said:


> +1.5
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



+the next number


----------



## KeanuC (Oct 16, 2012)

LordManhattan said:


> +1.5
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Yeaaa

Sent from my R800x using xda premium

---------- Post added at 02:12 AM ---------- Previous post was at 02:10 AM ----------




Danial723 said:


> STOP QUOTEING HUGE PICTURE POSTS!!!!!!!!
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T989 using xda premium

Click to collapse



*QUOTING

Sent from my R800x using xda premium


----------



## KidCarter93 (Oct 16, 2012)




----------



## jaszek (Oct 16, 2012)

Do you people not like my current sig? And can you people please fix my nick in the poll? That looks horrendous. lol


----------



## Hayden18 (Oct 16, 2012)

..


----------



## KidCarter93 (Oct 16, 2012)

jaszek said:


> Do you people not like my current sig? And can you people please fix my nick in the poll? That looks horrendous. lol

Click to collapse



It needs to be an s-mod or above to edit polls. You'd need to contact one of them.


----------



## veeman (Oct 16, 2012)

One of my friends posted this on Facebook.


----------



## orb3000 (Oct 16, 2012)




----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Oct 16, 2012)

Sent from your mom.


----------



## jaszek (Oct 16, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> It needs to be an s-mod or above to edit polls. You'd need to contact one of them.

Click to collapse



I know. I'm just telling them to change it.


----------



## LordManhattan (Oct 16, 2012)

jaszek said:


> I know. I'm just telling them to change it.

Click to collapse



*MOD(S): Don't change it!*


----------



## jaszek (Oct 16, 2012)

LordManhattan said:


> *MOD(S): Don't change it!*

Click to collapse


----------



## MissionImprobable (Oct 16, 2012)

penisvagina.png


----------



## Hayden18 (Oct 16, 2012)

..


----------



## veeman (Oct 16, 2012)

MissionImprobable said:


> penisvagina.png

Click to collapse



realmatureguyhere.jpg


----------



## triptosyll (Oct 16, 2012)

veeman said:


> realmatureguyhere.jpg

Click to collapse



'Mature'and'guy'shouldntbeinthesamesentence.png


___________________
Bacon in my coffee, please? You don't have any bacon?! Unacceptable!!


----------



## Dirk (Oct 16, 2012)




----------



## z50king (Oct 16, 2012)

colbynmeghan said:


> That's a nice superman emblem what about something  lil more heavy metal
> 
> 1000jpegs.jpeg
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I747 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Sent from my PG86100 using xda premium


----------



## z50king (Oct 16, 2012)

What poll are you guys talking about? 

Sent from my PG86100 using xda premium


----------



## sleepijs_ (Oct 16, 2012)

z50king said:


> What poll are you guys talking about?
> 
> Sent from my PG86100 using xda premium

Click to collapse




 Should Jascek create a new Xmas Signature for 2012/2013?  <-- This one  

---------- Post added at 11:53 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:45 AM ----------




Hayden18 said:


> ..

Click to collapse



What happened to that girl and some people's comments on Fb shows how f***ed up and cruel this world is..  
R.I.P Amanda  
 I hope that those people responsible get what they deserve


----------



## Hayden18 (Oct 16, 2012)

sleepijs_ said:


> Should Jascek create a new Xmas Signature for 2012/2013?  <-- This one
> 
> ---------- Post added at 11:53 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:45 AM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



and the sad thing is i just found a joke about her


----------



## KnukLHead (Oct 16, 2012)

Sent from my SPH-D710 using xda premium


----------



## sleepijs_ (Oct 16, 2012)

Hayden18 said:


> and the sad thing is i just found a joke about her

Click to collapse



Few days ago there were a lot of jokes about her posted on some guys Fb account. A huge number of people including me reported him - looks like finally Fb has done something about it and this guy's account is finally deleted  I just can't understand how some people can be so cruel...


----------



## jugg1es (Oct 16, 2012)

sent from the thing I stab with my finger when I get two minutes


----------



## tallyforeman (Oct 16, 2012)

We can use this to pull Santa's sleigh:


----------



## orb3000 (Oct 16, 2012)




----------



## KeanuC (Oct 16, 2012)

Sent from my R800x using xda premium


----------



## Dirk (Oct 16, 2012)




----------



## LordManhattan (Oct 16, 2012)

Behold! The most pathetic way to get access to the fan, ever. Why can't they just add a ****ing removable lid?! I wanted to throw the ****ty piece of **** out the window at some point. FYI, yes the fan is working again.


----------



## jaszek (Oct 16, 2012)

LordManhattan said:


> Behold! The most pathetic way to get access to the fan, ever. Why can't they just add a ****ing removable lid?! I wanted to throw the ****ty piece of **** out the window at some point. FYI, yes the fan is working again.

Click to collapse



YOu get used to that when you take apart a few hundred laptops. lol


----------



## LordManhattan (Oct 16, 2012)

jaszek said:


> YOu get used to that when you take apart a few hundred laptops. lol

Click to collapse



Is the procedure this pathetic on most/all laptops? God damnit.. At least i know how to do it now.


----------



## ortrigger (Oct 16, 2012)

LordManhattan said:


> Is the procedure this pathetic on most/all laptops? God damnit.. At least i know how to do it now.

Click to collapse



Yes. 

Sent from my sgt7'd n7.


----------



## ross231 (Oct 16, 2012)




----------



## LordManhattan (Oct 16, 2012)

ortrigger said:


> Yes.
> 
> Sent from my sgt7'd n7.

Click to collapse


----------



## MissionImprobable (Oct 16, 2012)

What is wrong with teh forums? When I go to view first unread now it jumps over a bajillion posts I haven't seen yet.

Regardless, I've got your fix:
*Mod edit:* Pics removed.


----------



## nowetdio (Oct 16, 2012)

OMG!!!


----------



## NotATreoFan (Oct 16, 2012)

So it would seem the barely clad women pics are showing up again. Let's stop now. You all know better.


----------



## Nick Fury (Oct 16, 2012)




----------



## conantroutman (Oct 16, 2012)

NotATreoFan said:


> So it would seem the barely clad women pics are showing up again. Let's stop now. You all know better.

Click to collapse



Clearly they don't. 


Sent From My Fingers To Your Face.....


----------



## Nick Fury (Oct 16, 2012)




----------



## domini99 (Oct 16, 2012)

LordManhattan said:


> Behold! The most pathetic way to get access to the fan, ever. Why can't they just add a ****ing removable lid?! I wanted to throw the ****ty piece of **** out the window at some point. FYI, yes the fan is working again.

Click to collapse



Thats how i had to replace my hard drive.....

Sent from my sending thing..


----------



## TexasAggie97 (Oct 16, 2012)

NotATreoFan said:


> So it would seem the barely clad women pics are showing up again. Let's stop now. You all know better.

Click to collapse



I am all for "freedom" of posts, etc, but I agree with you. I don't like have some half exposed woman pop up on my work computer (or at home). However, there seems to be a double standard as one of my favorite homescreen picture threads is full of half naked women:

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=32880444

I can't seem to "report" the content via the XDA app. 

Sent from my SPH-D700 using xda app-developers app


----------



## KidCarter93 (Oct 16, 2012)

TexasAggie97 said:


> I am all for "freedom" of posts, etc, but I agree with you. I don't like have some half exposed woman pop up on my work computer (or at home). However, there seems to be a double standard as one of my favorite homescreen picture threads is full of half naked women:
> 
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=32880444
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



That kind of thing is in the eye of the beholder, so to speak. Some mods won't tolerate it whereas others don't mind.
However, if you feel something needs to be dealt with, then open the post in web view and report it from the site. No guarantee it would get removed though


----------



## prototype7 (Oct 16, 2012)

Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## orb3000 (Oct 16, 2012)




----------



## triptosyll (Oct 16, 2012)

___________________
Bacon in my coffee, please? You don't have any bacon?! Unacceptable!!


----------



## LordManhattan (Oct 16, 2012)




----------



## 063_XOBX (Oct 16, 2012)

LordManhattan said:


>

Click to collapse







It's only going to get worse with Armstrong gone.


----------



## domini99 (Oct 16, 2012)

Eeehhhhmmm
Time to flash another rom 



Sent from my sending thing..


----------



## M_T_M (Oct 16, 2012)

domini99 said:


> Eeehhhhmmm
> Time to flash another rom
> View attachment 1407319
> View attachment 1407320
> ...

Click to collapse








Also....


----------



## mrrick (Oct 16, 2012)

Nick Fury said:


>

Click to collapse



And Eminem turns 40 tomorrow ... 


Where the hell did the time go...? 




*signed


----------



## veeman (Oct 16, 2012)

063_XOBX said:


> It's only going to get worse with Armstrong gone.

Click to collapse



Isn't he that cyclist guy?  

Sent from my Nexus 7


----------



## jugg1es (Oct 16, 2012)

sent from the thing I stab with my finger when I get two minutes


----------



## jaszek (Oct 16, 2012)

LordManhattan said:


> Is the procedure this pathetic on most/all laptops? God damnit.. At least i know how to do it now.

Click to collapse



Yes. Unscrew the screws on the bottom, Try to pry the case open, unscrew the screws you missed again, try prying again, once open you fond more screws, unscrew them, take of the next part and find more screws, unscrew and take out the motherboard, unscrew the fan.


----------



## mrrick (Oct 16, 2012)

*signed


----------



## qaz2453 (Oct 16, 2012)

Photo bomb of JFK wearing a bra !!! Haha 

Just saw it now on YouTube with watching alltime10s  thought I might screenshot it 

Sent from my Nexus S using xda app-developers app


----------



## Arisenhavok91 (Oct 17, 2012)

triptosyll said:


> 'Mature'and'guy'shouldntbeinthesamesentence.png
> 
> 
> ___________________
> Bacon in my coffee, please? You don't have any bacon?! Unacceptable!!

Click to collapse



Whentheresnospaceitsawordnotasentance.png

Sent from my SGH-I897 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## prototype7 (Oct 17, 2012)

Arisenhavok91 said:


> Whentheresnospaceitsawordnotasentance.png
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I897 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



spaces*

Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## mrrick (Oct 17, 2012)

*signed


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Oct 17, 2012)




----------



## landoftheeskimos (Oct 17, 2012)

Sent from my myTouch 4G Slide using Tapatalk 2

---------- Post added at 03:56 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:54 PM ----------

[xp=Quasimodem;32898393]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



















[/QUOTE.  



Sent from my myTouch 4G Slide using Tapatalk 2


----------



## mrrick (Oct 17, 2012)

^fail


fantasy football fail
*signed


----------



## LordManhattan (Oct 17, 2012)




----------



## prototype7 (Oct 17, 2012)

LordManhattan said:


>

Click to collapse



Not sure if soon is describing the Endeavour or the legs on the roof... 

Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## LordManhattan (Oct 17, 2012)

prototype7 said:


> Not sure if soon is describing the Endeavour or the legs on the roof...
> 
> Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



LOL! Didn't even see the guy on the roof  But Endeavour is the soon-to-be rapist.


----------



## KennyJoe69 (Oct 17, 2012)

Sent from my ADR6400L using xda app-developers app


----------



## mrrick (Oct 17, 2012)

*signed


----------



## KennyJoe69 (Oct 17, 2012)

Building new countertops.

Sent from my ADR6400L using xda app-developers app


----------



## Danial723 (Oct 17, 2012)

Wrap around deck I built

Sent from my SGH-T989 using xda premium


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Oct 17, 2012)

Danial723 said:


> Wrap around deck I built
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T989 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Nice work man...

Mod edit: removed as it may offend some.


----------



## MissionImprobable (Oct 17, 2012)

Like a villain...


----------



## noahk423 (Oct 17, 2012)

KennyJoe69 said:


> Sent from my ADR6400L using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Brakes late? Or slave to the traffic light? Is that what I'm supposed to be looking at, the tag? Anyways, SC driver, probably does anyways. Terrible drivers here. 

Sent from my LG-P999 using xda app-developers app


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Oct 17, 2012)

Pfffft...$10 for shipping.






Sent from your mom.


----------



## KennyJoe69 (Oct 17, 2012)

Slave to the traffic light.  Terrible drivers have no bounds.

Sent from my ADR6400L using xda app-developers app


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Oct 17, 2012)




----------



## Dirk (Oct 17, 2012)

MissionImprobable said:


> Like a villain...

Click to collapse



Stunning!


----------



## jugg1es (Oct 17, 2012)

Danial723 said:


> Wrap around deck I built
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T989 using xda premium

Click to collapse



very nice work.how long did that take you

sent from the thing I stab with my finger when I get two minutes


----------



## Dirk (Oct 17, 2012)




----------



## jugg1es (Oct 17, 2012)

sent from the thing I stab with my finger when I get two minutes


----------



## Nick Fury (Oct 17, 2012)




----------



## Hayden18 (Oct 17, 2012)

..


----------



## jugg1es (Oct 17, 2012)

Hayden18 said:


> ..

Click to collapse








sent from the thing I stab with my finger when I get two minutes


----------



## mrrick (Oct 17, 2012)

*signed


----------



## Dirk (Oct 17, 2012)

*Google's data centers are epic!*






http://www.google.com/about/datacenters/gallery/#/


----------



## domini99 (Oct 17, 2012)

Danial723 said:


> Wrap around deck I built
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T989 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Looks great 

Sent from my sending thing..


----------



## Nick Fury (Oct 17, 2012)

What the ...


----------



## drnecropolis (Oct 17, 2012)

Lawls!!


Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I717 using xda premium


----------



## LordManhattan (Oct 17, 2012)




----------



## jugg1es (Oct 17, 2012)

sent from the thing I stab with my finger when I get two minutes


----------



## husam666 (Oct 17, 2012)




----------



## 85gallon (Oct 17, 2012)

Danial723 said:


> Wrap around deck I built
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T989 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Nice deck man.


----------



## jugg1es (Oct 17, 2012)

sent from the thing I stab with my finger when I get two minutes


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Oct 17, 2012)

Sent from your mom.


----------



## 063_XOBX (Oct 17, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Sent from your mom.

Click to collapse



SpongeRobert?


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Oct 17, 2012)

063_XOBX said:


> SpongeRobert?

Click to collapse



Ka-ra-taaaay!

Sent from your mom.


----------



## domini99 (Oct 17, 2012)

Those are loads of images at a site:
http://mashable.com/2007/05/31/top-15-google-street-view-sightings/

Sent from my sending thing..


----------



## jugg1es (Oct 17, 2012)

sent from the thing I stab with my finger when I get two minutes


----------



## orb3000 (Oct 17, 2012)




----------



## Dblfstr (Oct 17, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Sent from your mom.

Click to collapse


----------



## xaccers (Oct 17, 2012)




----------



## ross231 (Oct 17, 2012)




----------



## LordManhattan (Oct 17, 2012)




----------



## triptosyll (Oct 17, 2012)

___________________
Bacon in my coffee, please? You don't have any bacon?! Unacceptable!!


----------



## mrrick (Oct 17, 2012)

*signed


----------



## Nick Fury (Oct 17, 2012)

---------- Post added at 09:28 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:16 PM ----------


----------



## mrrick (Oct 17, 2012)

*signed


----------



## LordManhattan (Oct 18, 2012)




----------



## ak700 (Oct 18, 2012)

Google's Data Center. Well Played Google, Well Played!


----------



## LoopDoGG79 (Oct 18, 2012)

LordManhattan said:


>

Click to collapse



I wonder what those numbers are per capita?

Sent from my SGH-T989 using xda premium


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Oct 18, 2012)

Sent from your mom.


----------



## mrrick (Oct 18, 2012)

*signed


----------



## LordManhattan (Oct 18, 2012)




----------



## LoopDoGG79 (Oct 18, 2012)

LordManhattan said:


>

Click to collapse



Lol, if only it were true. 

Sent from my SGH-T989 using xda premium


----------



## MissionImprobable (Oct 18, 2012)

LordManhattan said:


>

Click to collapse



Some people also seem to think it's the "no worries, everyone will get out of my way and police will ignore me while I'm speeding" button =p


----------



## orb3000 (Oct 18, 2012)




----------



## z50king (Oct 18, 2012)

'Specially' is not the right word. 

Sent from my PG86100 using xda premium


----------



## Nick Fury (Oct 18, 2012)




----------



## jugg1es (Oct 18, 2012)

sent from the thing I stab with my finger when I get two minutes


----------



## Dblfstr (Oct 18, 2012)

mrrick said:


> *signed

Click to collapse



that popeye picture is awesome>





Found em.


----------



## jaszek (Oct 18, 2012)

Happy Halloween from Scarlett


----------



## themacman1000 (Oct 18, 2012)

Nick Fury said:


>

Click to collapse



That's my worst nightmare...
I can't imagine plumbing that.

Sent from my HTC One XL


----------



## coolsandie (Oct 18, 2012)




----------



## jaszek (Oct 18, 2012)

themacman1000 said:


> That's my worst nightmare...
> I can't imagine plumbing that.
> 
> Sent from my HTC One XL

Click to collapse



Its actually the tubes of the internet. They are filled with cables.


----------



## jugg1es (Oct 18, 2012)

sent from the thing I stab with my finger when I get two minutes


----------



## mrrick (Oct 18, 2012)

*signed


----------



## jugg1es (Oct 18, 2012)

sent from the thing I stab with my finger when I get two minutes


----------



## jaszek (Oct 18, 2012)

jugg1es said:


> sent from the thing I stab with my finger when I get two minutes

Click to collapse



In poland the first bottle end half way through the second comment from the top.


----------



## LordManhattan (Oct 18, 2012)




----------



## Dirk (Oct 18, 2012)




----------



## domini99 (Oct 18, 2012)

Check my new computer 



Sent from my sending thing..


----------



## veeman (Oct 18, 2012)

domini99 said:


> Check my new computer
> View attachment 1411756
> View attachment 1411758
> 
> Sent from my sending thing..

Click to collapse



Specs?

Sent from my Nexus 7


----------



## jaszek (Oct 18, 2012)

domini99 said:


> Check my new computer
> View attachment 1411756
> View attachment 1411758
> 
> Sent from my sending thing..

Click to collapse



Nice. Kind of what i did for a client once. He had a broken LCD. Instead of replacing the screen he wanted me to take off the screen completely. So he ended up with just the bottom part of the laptop, where the kb is, which he connected to a monitor.


----------



## 063_XOBX (Oct 18, 2012)

And I am aware complaining probably won't change anything.


----------



## xaccers (Oct 18, 2012)

ak700 said:


> Google's Data Center. Well Played Google, Well Played!

Click to collapse



I hadn't noticed the R2 unit before


----------



## 063_XOBX (Oct 18, 2012)

xaccers said:


> I hadn't noticed the R2 unit before

Click to collapse



It wasn't the droid you were looking for.


----------



## domini99 (Oct 18, 2012)

veeman said:


> Specs?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7

Click to collapse



512 mb ddr 226 mhz ( other 512 mb broken)
2ghz intel pentium 4
60 gb hatachi hdd
32 mb ati mobility radeon 7500 videocard







jaszek said:


> Nice. Kind of what i did for a client once. He had a broken LCD. Instead of replacing the screen he wanted me to take off the screen completely. So he ended up with just the bottom part of the laptop, where the kb is, which he connected to a monitor.

Click to collapse



LOL i did exactly the same, only i toke off the case too 

My laptop before the screwdriver:


But i got a better main pc now.
New laptop:
2 gb ram
2 ghz dual core
Intel 965 express videocard.
160 gb hdd

Sent from my sending thing..


----------



## jugg1es (Oct 18, 2012)

063_XOBX said:


> And I am aware complaining probably won't change anything.

Click to collapse



If I don't find a comfortable thread soon I'm gonna be posting in the mafia thread

sent from the thing I stab with my finger when I get two minutes

---------- Post added at 05:50 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:49 PM ----------







sent from the thing I stab with my finger when I get two minutes

---------- Post added at 05:51 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:50 PM ----------







sent from the thing I stab with my finger when I get two minutes


----------



## Dirk (Oct 18, 2012)




----------



## Nick Fury (Oct 18, 2012)

Now that looks comfy

Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda premium


----------



## MissionImprobable (Oct 18, 2012)




----------



## Danial723 (Oct 18, 2012)

Sent from my SGH-T989 using xda premium


----------



## tallyforeman (Oct 18, 2012)

DirkGently said:


>

Click to collapse



That's like instant death even if a scooter hits you


----------



## KennyJoe69 (Oct 18, 2012)

Trip to TigerDirect store = asus 24 inch monitor!!!!!

Sent from my ADR6400L using xda app-developers app


----------



## xaccers (Oct 18, 2012)

KennyJoe69 said:


> Trip to TigerDirect store = asus 24 inch monitor!!!!!
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



I dunno, the screen clarity doesn't seem that good to me


----------



## LordManhattan (Oct 18, 2012)




----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Oct 18, 2012)

LordManhattan said:


>

Click to collapse



Tired trucks were tired.

Sent from your mom.


----------



## LordManhattan (Oct 18, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Tired trucks were tired.
> 
> Sent from your mom.

Click to collapse



They are so cute when they're sleeping


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Oct 18, 2012)

LordManhattan said:


> They are so cute when they're sleeping

Click to collapse



Haha...I'd like to hear the story behind that pic though.

Sent from your mom.


----------



## 85gallon (Oct 18, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Haha...I'd like to hear the story behind that pic though.
> 
> Sent from your mom.

Click to collapse



Strong Winds


----------



## KennyJoe69 (Oct 18, 2012)

xaccers said:


> I dunno, the screen clarity doesn't seem that good to me

Click to collapse



Looks good from here!  Maybe you just need a better monitor.....just sayin.


----------



## xaccers (Oct 18, 2012)

KennyJoe69 said:


> Looks good from here!  Maybe you just need a better monitor.....just sayin.

Click to collapse



Maybe it's only blurry when the wolves are about


----------



## Nick Fury (Oct 18, 2012)




----------



## KennyJoe69 (Oct 18, 2012)

xaccers said:


> Maybe it's only blurry when the wolves are about

Click to collapse



The first pic was from my phone.  These are screen shots.  I'm just amazed at this monitor.  Coming from a 19" 8 year old dell monitor.


----------



## mrrick (Oct 18, 2012)

*signed


----------



## LordManhattan (Oct 18, 2012)

He knows not to **** with a (baby) hippo


----------



## Nick Fury (Oct 18, 2012)

I know its a repost but think this is awesome


----------



## jugg1es (Oct 18, 2012)

sent from the thing I stab with my finger when I get two minutes

---------- Post added at 11:11 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:10 PM ----------



sent from the thing I stab with my finger when I get two minutes


----------



## Victor B (Oct 18, 2012)




----------



## mrrick (Oct 19, 2012)

*signed


----------



## 85gallon (Oct 19, 2012)

Whew.  Almost fell off of the first page.


----------



## werked (Oct 19, 2012)




----------



## triptosyll (Oct 19, 2012)

So true


___________________
Bacon in my coffee, please? You don't have any bacon?! Unacceptable!!


----------



## triptosyll (Oct 19, 2012)

E p i c 


___________________
Bacon in my coffee, please? You don't have any bacon?! Unacceptable!!


----------



## prototype7 (Oct 19, 2012)

werked said:


>

Click to collapse



This would have been funny if the spelling and grammar weren't making me want to claw my eyes out.

Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## tazman171 (Oct 19, 2012)

KennyJoe69 said:


> The first pic was from my phone.  These are screen shots.  I'm just amazed at this monitor.  Coming from a 19" 8 year old dell monitor.

Click to collapse



Going from what you had to the 24" monitors blows you away, I went from a 1993 NEC 21" to a 24" Samsung SyncMaster monitor/hdtv and had to replay every game again.  So as long as you are happy wolf season is open! :laugh:


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Oct 19, 2012)

Sent from your mom.


----------



## nowetdio (Oct 19, 2012)




----------



## Victor B (Oct 19, 2012)




----------



## Dirk (Oct 19, 2012)

*Autumn is beautiful..*


----------



## Nick Fury (Oct 19, 2012)

Nuff Said




If Pokemon Had Jobs




We Were The Kids Without Ipad, Psp, Nds, Xbox, Ps3...


----------



## Dirk (Oct 19, 2012)




----------



## jugg1es (Oct 19, 2012)

*Mod edit:* Pic removed.

sent from the thing I stab with my finger when I get two minutes


----------



## Dirk (Oct 19, 2012)

@ Nick Fury

I used to own one of those and played it all the time:






Thought i had it beaten when the score maxed out at 999, but the barrels still kept coming!  The speed they came down at when you reached that point was INSANE!


----------



## jugg1es (Oct 19, 2012)

DirkGently said:


> @ Nick Fury
> 
> I used to own one of those and played it all the time:
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I had one of these, in fact I think I owned nearly all of the ones @Nick Fury posted. It's strange seeing how technology has drastically changed in just a few years.

sent from the thing I stab with my finger when I get two minutes


----------



## KidCarter93 (Oct 19, 2012)

2char


----------



## ortrigger (Oct 19, 2012)

In honor of Halloween:


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Oct 19, 2012)

jugg1es said:


> I had one of these, in fact I think I owned nearly all of the ones @Nick Fury posted. It's strange seeing how technology has drastically changed in just a few years.
> 
> sent from the thing I stab with my finger when I get two minutes

Click to collapse



He forgot one....I also had the PacMan one...






Sent from your mom.


----------



## KeanuC (Oct 19, 2012)

Sent from my R800x using xda premium


----------



## Nick Fury (Oct 19, 2012)

Who remembers this one with the built in Sonic Game?????


----------



## Nick Fury (Oct 19, 2012)

Just found this lol


Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda premium


----------



## mrrick (Oct 19, 2012)

*signed


----------



## M_T_M (Oct 19, 2012)

Nick Fury said:


> Just found this lol
> 
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda premium

Click to collapse


----------



## KidCarter93 (Oct 19, 2012)

M_T_M said:


>

Click to collapse



It seems as though this picture is trying to say something 


''Silence is golden, but duct tape is silver''


----------



## Dirk (Oct 19, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> He forgot one....I also had the PacMan one...

Click to collapse



These were the ones i remember playing:











Good times! :good:


----------



## ShadowCodeGaming (Oct 19, 2012)

So that is what happens when you leave your phone at your ex-girlfriends house :'( 

 using HyperSense Nova powered Google Nexus One, build by HTC.


----------



## LordManhattan (Oct 19, 2012)




----------



## domini99 (Oct 19, 2012)

race55 said:


> So that is what happens when you leave your phone at your ex-girlfriends house :'( View attachment 1414472
> 
> using HyperSense Nova powered Google Nexus One, build by HTC.

Click to collapse



Ouch!

Was that your phone?
Wtf did she do? Hope it can get repaired 

Sent from my sending thing..


----------



## redneck_666 (Oct 19, 2012)

LordManhattan said:


>

Click to collapse



I think it was 2003, maybe 2004... he cancelled a show after getting hit with a water bottle.

Yeah... get rich or die cryin'.

Sent from my SGH-I717 using xda premium


----------



## ShadowCodeGaming (Oct 19, 2012)

domini99 said:


> Ouch!
> 
> Was that your phone?
> Wtf did she do? Hope it can get repaired
> ...

Click to collapse



Yep, was my main phone.... Have no idea what the hell she did to it, looks like she hit it with a hammer or something... Doesn't power on tho......


----------



## jugg1es (Oct 19, 2012)

race55 said:


> So that is what happens when you leave your phone at your ex-girlfriends house :'( View attachment 1414472
> 
> using HyperSense Nova powered Google Nexus One, build by HTC.

Click to collapse



ouch, that's not nice.

sent from the thing I stab with my finger when I get two minutes


----------



## domini99 (Oct 19, 2012)

race55 said:


> Yep, was my main phone.... Have no idea what the hell she did to it, looks like she hit it with a hammer or something... Doesn't power on tho......

Click to collapse



Aaww **** 
Eehhmm.. If it doesn't even power on i think its toast

Im sorry.

RIP phone 


Sent from my sending thing..


----------



## LordManhattan (Oct 19, 2012)




----------



## ShadowCodeGaming (Oct 19, 2012)

jugg1es said:


> ouch, that's not nice.
> 
> sent from the thing I stab with my finger when I get two minutes

Click to collapse



True that... You can like take out the entire glass layer....


domini99 said:


> Aaww ****
> Eehhmm.. If it doesn't even power on i think its toast
> 
> Im sorry.
> ...

Click to collapse



I would be surprised if it did power on... There are chuncks of plastic missing from underneath the battery cover..


----------



## domini99 (Oct 19, 2012)

race55 said:


> True that... You can like take out the entire glass layer....
> 
> 
> I would be surprised if it did power on... There are chuncks of plastic missing from underneath the battery cover..

Click to collapse



Holy.. I think she smashed around with it. Wach for holes in the wall.

Sent from my sending thing..


----------



## ShadowCodeGaming (Oct 19, 2012)

domini99 said:


> Holy.. I think she smashed around with it. Wach for holes in the wall.
> 
> Sent from my sending thing..

Click to collapse



Your phone can make holes in your wall? I think it might be time for a new house for you then  But srsly, Like the entire bottomis gone, you can see the motherboard and stuff


----------



## Dirk (Oct 19, 2012)




----------



## Victor B (Oct 19, 2012)

Anyone have one of these?  I got one for Christmas...


----------



## domini99 (Oct 19, 2012)

Minecraft potatoes


Sent from my sending thing..


----------



## ShadowCodeGaming (Oct 19, 2012)

domini99 said:


> Minecraft potatoes
> View attachment 1414546
> 
> Sent from my sending thing..

Click to collapse



Lol


----------



## Nick Fury (Oct 19, 2012)

As its getting closer to Halloween why not share some Halloween pics


Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda premium


----------



## Dirk (Oct 19, 2012)

Nick Fury said:


> As its getting closer to Halloween why not share some Halloween pics
> 
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda premium

Click to collapse


----------



## MacaronyMax (Oct 19, 2012)




----------



## 063_XOBX (Oct 19, 2012)




----------



## Dirk (Oct 19, 2012)

*Not clean!*





















More here, if your stomach can take it:

http://imgur.com/a/wBsn8


----------



## M_T_M (Oct 19, 2012)




----------



## 85gallon (Oct 19, 2012)




----------



## KidCarter93 (Oct 19, 2012)

I took this pic from my mates facebook.
I'm proud of his collection. It's just a shame they're all empty


----------



## jaszek (Oct 19, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> I took this pic from my mates facebook.
> I'm proud of his collection. It's just a shame they're all empty

Click to collapse



But monster tastes like crap. And if I kept the cans from all the energy drinks I drank I would have a lot of cans.


----------



## KidCarter93 (Oct 19, 2012)

jaszek said:


> But monster tastes like crap.

Click to collapse



Pure blasphemy


----------



## Dblfstr (Oct 19, 2012)

Happy Halloween!


----------



## jaszek (Oct 19, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> Pure blasphemy

Click to collapse










260mg of caffeine and it still taste good.


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 19, 2012)

jaszek said:


> 260mg of caffeine and it still taste good.

Click to collapse



Also this:

240mg caffeine and taste like hawaiian punch!!


----------



## Nick Fury (Oct 19, 2012)

Anyone remember Zaxxon from the 80's

Well here it is on my GS3 


Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda premium


----------



## sleepijs_ (Oct 19, 2012)




----------



## mrrick (Oct 19, 2012)

hmm

*signed


----------



## Dblfstr (Oct 19, 2012)

mrrick said:


> hmm
> 
> *signed

Click to collapse



dafuq?


----------



## jRi0T68 (Oct 19, 2012)

I'm a Rockstar fan.  320mg caffeine, 15 calories, only 1g of sugar, and tastes good to me.





I used to go through 2 or 3 every work day, but I've come down off the habit a bit.


----------



## mulletcutter (Oct 19, 2012)

Nick Fury said:


> Anyone remember Zaxxon from the 80's
> 
> Well here it is on my GS3
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Yep, played it in my colecoVision. And qubert


----------



## mrrick (Oct 19, 2012)

*signed


----------



## shahkam (Oct 19, 2012)

jRi0T68 said:


> I'm a Rockstar fan.  320mg caffeine, 15 calories, only 1g of sugar, and tastes good to me.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I smell diabet.

Sent from my SGH-T999 using xda premium


----------



## jRi0T68 (Oct 19, 2012)

shahkam said:


> I smell diabet.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T999 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Not with the calorie and sugar count.  It's just a crap ton of vitamin b and caffeine.  It was the only way to get through a 60 hour work week on 4 hours sleep every night.

Besides, I stopped.


----------



## drnecropolis (Oct 19, 2012)

Comic a buddy of mine did.. thought it was hilarious!



Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I717 using xda premium


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 19, 2012)

jRi0T68 said:


> I'm a Rockstar fan.  320mg caffeine, 15 calories, only 1g of sugar, and tastes good to me.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Is that a small 12oz can?


----------



## shahkam (Oct 19, 2012)

jRi0T68 said:


> Not with the calorie and sugar count.  It's just a crap ton of vitamin b and caffeine.  It was the only way to get through a 60 hour work week on 4 hours sleep every night.
> 
> Besides, I stopped.

Click to collapse



Good i think coffee would be better  but if you can stay away from these two things they do nothing but hurt you..

Sent from my SGH-T999 using xda premium


----------



## jRi0T68 (Oct 19, 2012)

It's a 16 ounce can.  They did make them in a 12 oz., but then upped the size.  I'm down to one a week, and have done much research on the medical effects.  I'm good, as long as I don't work 7 am to 6 pm, 6 days a week without so much as shouting down on lunch break (that was my workout hour).


----------



## TexasAggie97 (Oct 19, 2012)

M_T_M said:


>

Click to collapse



Is it not "Fly, you fools"?

Sent from my SPH-D700 using xda app-developers app


----------



## mrrick (Oct 19, 2012)

*signed


----------



## jugg1es (Oct 19, 2012)

sent from the thing I stab with my finger when I get two minutes


----------



## mrrick (Oct 20, 2012)

*signed


----------



## KidCarter93 (Oct 20, 2012)




----------



## ak700 (Oct 20, 2012)

*You came to the wrong neighborhood motherf**ker*


----------



## mulletcutter (Oct 20, 2012)

jRi0T68 said:


> I'm a Rockstar fan.  320mg caffeine, 15 calories, only 1g of sugar, and tastes good to me.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse




The monster bfc. I've had one, once. 32 ounces.


----------



## LordManhattan (Oct 20, 2012)

jugg1es said:


> sent from the thing I stab with my finger when I get two minutes

Click to collapse



Impossible.

Edit: Yes, i'm drunk as ****, but.. yeah...


----------



## 85gallon (Oct 20, 2012)

ak700 said:


> *You came to the wrong neighborhood motherf**ker*

Click to collapse



You 'bout to get raped!


----------



## LordManhattan (Oct 20, 2012)




----------



## jaszek (Oct 20, 2012)




----------



## ak700 (Oct 20, 2012)




----------



## KidCarter93 (Oct 20, 2012)




----------



## redneck_666 (Oct 20, 2012)

Yeah... that's me.

Sent from my SGH-I717 using xda premium


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Oct 20, 2012)

Sent from your mom.


----------



## jugg1es (Oct 20, 2012)

*Mod edit:* Blah, blah, blah, politics.

sent from the thing I stab with my finger when I get two minutes


----------



## xaccers (Oct 20, 2012)

And the people who don't know the difference between it and economics...


----------



## InfiniteNomad (Oct 20, 2012)

Sent by Gubment Cheeze.


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Oct 20, 2012)

Sent from your mom.


----------



## drnecropolis (Oct 20, 2012)

Seems that they are remaking the movie Carrie.. wow.. how original.. another remake..



Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I717 using xda premium


----------



## domini99 (Oct 20, 2012)

mrrick said:


> *signed

Click to collapse



Thats normal dutch 
It means;
"near: cafe-restaurant"

Sent from my sending thing..


----------



## jugg1es (Oct 20, 2012)

*Mod edit:* Blah, blah, blah, politics.

[/COLOR]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




sent from the thing I stab with my finger when I get two minutes


----------



## Archer (Oct 20, 2012)

For the guys who are discussing politics, if you want to do it then please find a forum where it's not against the rules and do it there.  As far as this place goes,


----------



## jugg1es (Oct 20, 2012)

sent from the thing I stab with my finger when I get two minutes


----------



## TexasAggie97 (Oct 20, 2012)

Roostercruiser said:


> Sent by Gubment Cheeze.

Click to collapse



"Fast food will end up killing you"

Sent from my SPH-D700 using xda app-developers app


----------



## themacman1000 (Oct 20, 2012)

redneck_666 said:


> Yeah... that's me.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I717 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Also me. Are we just weird?

Sent from my HTC One XL


----------



## UndisputedGuy (Oct 20, 2012)

You can get stock wallpapers of SOME phones from Google Play made by kovdev if i'm not mistaken. There aren't a lot

Sent from my ASUS Transformer Pad TF300T using xda app-developers app


----------



## domini99 (Oct 20, 2012)

themacman1000 said:


> Also me. Are we just weird?
> 
> Sent from my HTC One XL

Click to collapse



I think so 

Sent from my sending thing..


----------



## KeanuC (Oct 20, 2012)

Sent from my R800x using xda premium


----------



## 85gallon (Oct 20, 2012)




----------



## jugg1es (Oct 20, 2012)

sent from the thing I stab with my finger when I get two minutes


----------



## Nick Fury (Oct 20, 2012)

---------- Post added at 06:56 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:17 PM ----------


----------



## ross231 (Oct 20, 2012)




----------



## 85gallon (Oct 20, 2012)




----------



## KidCarter93 (Oct 20, 2012)

True story!


----------



## jugg1es (Oct 20, 2012)

sent from the thing I stab with my finger when I get two minutes


----------



## mrrick (Oct 21, 2012)

*signed


----------



## Psykologikal (Oct 21, 2012)

Saw this on the road today 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda app-developers app


----------



## mrrick (Oct 21, 2012)

Caruck

*signed


----------



## mrrick (Oct 21, 2012)

Do you people actually have real things going on or something? 

Where's the pics

I wish the tapatalk app allowed the posting of Gifs. Hell, the viewing of Gifs would be pretty sweet. 

*signed


----------



## TexasAggie97 (Oct 21, 2012)

mrrick said:


> Do you people actually have real things going on or something?
> 
> Where's the pics
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Or a way to properly download the Gifs that are posted...

Sent from my SPH-D700 using xda app-developers app


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Oct 21, 2012)

Sent from your mom.


----------



## Archer (Oct 21, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Sent from your mom.

Click to collapse



Space doesn't have a middle


----------



## conantroutman (Oct 21, 2012)

Archer said:


> Space doesn't have a middle

Click to collapse



Stop trying to confuse the chair. 

Sent From My Fingers To Your Face.....


----------



## Danial723 (Oct 21, 2012)

Sent from my SGH-T989 using xda premium


----------



## plegdroid (Oct 21, 2012)

Danial723 said:


> Sent from my SGH-T989 using xda premium

Click to collapse






Sent from my ZTE Skate using Tapatalk 2


----------



## xaccers (Oct 21, 2012)

plegdroid said:


> View attachment 1419254
> 
> Sent from my ZTE Skate using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



No not the dog, the poop gets sacrificed


----------



## mrrick (Oct 21, 2012)

TexasAggie97 said:


> Or a way to properly download the Gifs that are posted...
> 
> Sent from my SPH-D700 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



All I do is save the gif that's posted, then view it in my gallery. Seems to work ok that way. Just wish I could see the gif before downloading.. 

*signed


----------



## redneck_666 (Oct 21, 2012)

UndisputedGuy said:


> You can get stock wallpapers of SOME phones from Google Play made by kovdev if i'm not mistaken. There aren't a lot
> 
> Sent from my ASUS Transformer Pad TF300T using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



I know. Just don't really care to use an app for wallpapers.

Sent from my SGH-I717 using xda premium


----------



## UndisputedGuy (Oct 21, 2012)

You could save them to your gallery

Sent from my ASUS Transformer Pad TF300T using xda app-developers app


----------



## Danial723 (Oct 21, 2012)

Sent from my SGH-T989 using xda premium


----------



## vj_dustin (Oct 21, 2012)

Cat pls!

Sent.... just sent!!


----------



## jugg1es (Oct 21, 2012)

sent from the thing I stab with my finger when I get two minutes


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Oct 21, 2012)

Archer said:


> Space doesn't have a middle

Click to collapse



The middle of the desert doesn't have any black people.

...in 'murrica, anyway.

Sent from your mom.


----------



## mrrick (Oct 21, 2012)

*signed


----------



## husam666 (Oct 21, 2012)

jugg1es said:


> *Mod edit:* Blah, blah, blah, politics.
> 
> [/COLOR]
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Hey, I'm not an idiot


----------



## M_T_M (Oct 21, 2012)

husam666 said:


> Hey, I'm not an idiot

Click to collapse





Yes...I was right!!


----------



## xaccers (Oct 21, 2012)

Went to the Sci Fi museum at the weekend


----------



## husam666 (Oct 21, 2012)




----------



## xaccers (Oct 21, 2012)

husam666 said:


>

Click to collapse


----------



## jugg1es (Oct 21, 2012)

sent from the thing I stab with my finger when I get two minutes


----------



## mrrick (Oct 21, 2012)

*signed


----------



## jugg1es (Oct 21, 2012)

sent from the thing I stab with my finger when I get two minutes


----------



## 063_XOBX (Oct 22, 2012)




----------



## jugg1es (Oct 22, 2012)

sent from the thing I stab with my finger when I get two minutes


----------



## KnukLHead (Oct 22, 2012)

Sent from my SPH-D710 using xda premium


----------



## shahrukhraza (Oct 22, 2012)

jugg1es said:


> sent from the thing I stab with my finger when I get two minutes

Click to collapse



So freakishly amazingly cute!!!! I miss my cat 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda app-developers app


----------



## shahkam (Oct 22, 2012)

Psykologikal said:


> Saw this on the road today
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Nsx !!!! Not sure honda or acura but that is pr0n.

Sent from my SGH-T999V using xda premium


----------



## mrrick (Oct 22, 2012)

*signed


----------



## Danial723 (Oct 22, 2012)

Sent from my SGH-T989 using xda premium


----------



## RinZo (Oct 22, 2012)

This is not my photo but a photo from cirque du soleil I saw this Vegas this weekend.  Was an amazing show.








This is just one of the stages.  All of them moved.


----------



## triptosyll (Oct 22, 2012)

___________________
Bacon in my coffee, please? You don't have any bacon?! Unacceptable!!


----------



## KidCarter93 (Oct 22, 2012)




----------



## Danial723 (Oct 22, 2012)

One minute there are no dishes the next they are EVERYWHERE! 

Sent from my SGH-T989 using xda premium


----------



## KidCarter93 (Oct 22, 2012)

Danial723 said:


> One minute there are no dishes the next they are EVERYWHERE!
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T989 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Such is life without women


----------



## Danial723 (Oct 22, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> Such is life without women

Click to collapse



Yes yes....takesaot of money to get me Ecuadorian wife to the states.....almost 5 months without.....getting nervous twitch in left eye :what:

Sent from my SGH-T989 using xda premium


----------



## KidCarter93 (Oct 22, 2012)

..


----------



## Dirk (Oct 22, 2012)




----------



## KidCarter93 (Oct 22, 2012)

And just to get ready for Halloween...


----------



## jugg1es (Oct 22, 2012)

sent from the thing I stab with my finger when I get two minutes


----------



## mrrick (Oct 22, 2012)

*signed


----------



## vj_dustin (Oct 22, 2012)

DirkGently said:


>

Click to collapse



I though, i was lucky. :/


----------



## Dirk (Oct 22, 2012)

In keeping with the theme, i've added some Halloween Spirits of my own to my posts.


----------



## Archer (Oct 22, 2012)

Did someone say animated gif?


----------



## malybru (Oct 22, 2012)




----------



## Dirk (Oct 22, 2012)

Yikes, Witches. 

I don't like witches..


*runs away.


----------



## malybru (Oct 22, 2012)




----------



## KidCarter93 (Oct 22, 2012)

"My badboy megazord whip's got more features than iOS5"


----------



## jugg1es (Oct 22, 2012)

sent from the thing I stab with my finger when I get two minutes


----------



## TexasAggie97 (Oct 22, 2012)

mrrick said:


> All I do is save the gif that's posted, then view it in my gallery. Seems to work ok that way. Just wish I could see the gif before downloading..
> 
> *signed

Click to collapse



Hmmmm. I tapped on the gif thumbnail, it enlarges some, then hit the save button on the bottom left of the XDA app and it saves as a jpg thumbnail, not a gif. What am I doing wrong?

Sent from my SPH-D700 using xda app-developers app


----------



## malybru (Oct 22, 2012)




----------



## tallyforeman (Oct 22, 2012)




----------



## Dirk (Oct 22, 2012)




----------



## tallyforeman (Oct 22, 2012)




----------



## vj_dustin (Oct 22, 2012)

Lets partiiieee


----------



## KidCarter93 (Oct 22, 2012)

"My badboy megazord whip's got more features than iOS5"


----------



## jugg1es (Oct 22, 2012)

sent from the thing I stab with my finger when I get two minutes


----------



## malybru (Oct 22, 2012)




----------



## KidCarter93 (Oct 22, 2012)

"My badboy megazord whip's got more features than iOS5"


----------



## KeanuC (Oct 22, 2012)

Sent from my CIA tracking device using xda premium


----------



## LordManhattan (Oct 22, 2012)




----------



## Dirk (Oct 22, 2012)




----------



## vj_dustin (Oct 22, 2012)

ooookay! :| :|


----------



## jugg1es (Oct 22, 2012)

Look what I saw on my way to work

sent from the thing I stab with my finger when I get two minutes


----------



## Dirk (Oct 22, 2012)




----------



## Dirk (Oct 22, 2012)

jugg1es said:


> Look what I saw on my way to work

Click to collapse



Houston, we have a problem lol!


----------



## Nick Fury (Oct 22, 2012)




----------



## malybru (Oct 22, 2012)




----------



## M_T_M (Oct 22, 2012)

jugg1es said:


> Look what I saw on my way to work
> 
> sent from the thing I stab with my finger when I get two minutes

Click to collapse


----------



## tallyforeman (Oct 22, 2012)




----------



## malybru (Oct 22, 2012)

M_T_M said:


>

Click to collapse



This,then, must have been some party:


----------



## jugg1es (Oct 22, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> "My badboy megazord whip's got more features than iOS5"

Click to collapse



I see your Liam kneeson and raise you..





sent from the thing I stab with my finger when I get two minutes


----------



## Nick Fury (Oct 22, 2012)

The Forgotten Temple of Lysistrata

But clearly not that forgotten if someone got this pic haha


----------



## z50king (Oct 22, 2012)

TexasAggie97 said:


> Hmmmm. I tapped on the gif thumbnail, it enlarges some, then hit the save button on the bottom left of the XDA app and it saves as a jpg thumbnail, not a gif. What am I doing wrong?
> 
> Sent from my SPH-D700 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



I get this too. How do I view gif? 

Sent from my PG86100 using xda premium


----------



## Archer (Oct 22, 2012)

Nick Fury said:


> The Forgotten Temple of Lysistrata
> 
> But clearly not that forgotten if someone got this pic haha

Click to collapse



Of course it's not forgotten.  It's not even as old as Photoshop!


----------



## LordManhattan (Oct 22, 2012)

Nick Fury said:


>

Click to collapse



What idiot cropped that picture?


----------



## jaszek (Oct 22, 2012)

Archer said:


> Of course it's not forgotten.  It's not even as old as Photoshop!

Click to collapse



The original pic looked too much like the Pantheon to me, I kind of new it was a fake. ANd the reason I know what the Pantheon looks from the isnide is because of Assasin's Creed. You climb down the walls. lol


----------



## jugg1es (Oct 22, 2012)

LordManhattan said:


> What idiot cropped that picture?

Click to collapse



Against the rules to show what she's doing with her hands

sent from the thing I stab with my finger when I get two minutes


----------



## Nick Fury (Oct 22, 2012)

LordManhattan said:


> What idiot cropped that picture?

Click to collapse



I know right


----------



## Nick Fury (Oct 22, 2012)




----------



## z50king (Oct 22, 2012)

jugg1es said:


> Against the rules to show what she's doing with her hands

Click to collapse



I'm pretty sure that's not porn

Sent from my PG86100 using xda premium


----------



## noahk423 (Oct 22, 2012)




----------



## mrrick (Oct 22, 2012)

> > Originally Posted by mrrick<br />
> > All I do is save the gif that's posted, then view it in my gallery. Seems to work ok that way. Just wish I could see the gif before downloading.. <br />
> > <br />
> > *signed
> ...
Click to expand...
Click to collapse



You're using the XDA app. I'm assuming that's what is wrong. Try the actual tapatalk app out. 

*signed


----------



## gmaster1 (Oct 22, 2012)

mrrick said:


> You're using the XDA app. I'm assuming that's what is wrong. Try the actual tapatalk app out.
> 
> *signed

Click to collapse



No...i aint buying tapatalk just so i can view gifs...waste of my money escpecialy because i brought xda premium...

That's right, I'm a *premium* potayto. Problem


----------



## Nick Fury (Oct 22, 2012)

You Would know


----------



## mrrick (Oct 22, 2012)

gmaster1 said:


> No...i aint buying tapatalk just so i can view gifs...waste of my money escpecialy because i brought xda premium...
> 
> That's right, I'm a *premium* potayto. Problem

Click to collapse



Simma down friend, it was just a suggestion. 

I bought xda premium as well. Truth be told, it sucks (atleast, it used too. Not sure what state its in these days) . But I still donated to the cause. Doesn't mean I have to be burdened by it. 



Edit: and just to clarify, you still can't view gifs with tapatalk, you can only save them and view them in ure gallery. Which might seem like a crap shoot, however, in this thread, I have yet to be disappointed. 





And this
*signed


----------



## malybru (Oct 22, 2012)




----------



## prototype7 (Oct 22, 2012)

Sent from my Transformer Pad TF300T using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jugg1es (Oct 22, 2012)

sent from the thing I stab with my finger when I get two minutes


----------



## prototype7 (Oct 22, 2012)

Sent from my Transformer Pad TF300T using Tapatalk 2


----------



## triptosyll (Oct 23, 2012)

___________________
Bacon in my coffee, please? You don't have any bacon?! Unacceptable!!


----------



## ak700 (Oct 23, 2012)

*I don't consider this 18+. But 9Gag Does, so this warning is just a head up. @MOD Please delete if you find this against the rules*




*Mod edit:* Okay, so it's not porn, but how is it considerate to our female members?  Pic removed.
    


Forever Alone : Lvl - 999999


----------



## Danial723 (Oct 23, 2012)

A hand model huh?

Sent from my SGH-T989 using xda premium


----------



## redneck_666 (Oct 23, 2012)

noahk423 said:


>

Click to collapse



A real life Subway commercial? Sweet!

Sent from my SGH-I717 using xda premium


----------



## Hayden18 (Oct 23, 2012)

lol


----------



## KeanuC (Oct 23, 2012)

Sent from my R800x using xda premium


----------



## veeman (Oct 23, 2012)

Found a pic of MTM with his moderator friends.


----------



## KidCarter93 (Oct 23, 2012)

"My badboy megazord whip's got more features than iOS5"


----------



## MissionImprobable (Oct 23, 2012)

DirkGently said:


>

Click to collapse



Nothing to do here.

---------- Post added at 12:41 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:28 AM ----------

Violence & Merriment:


----------



## KidCarter93 (Oct 23, 2012)

"My badboy megazord whip's got more features than iOS5"


----------



## MissionImprobable (Oct 23, 2012)

You've got the fear...


----------



## themacman1000 (Oct 23, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> "My badboy megazord whip's got more features than iOS5"

Click to collapse



CN was better back in the day. Ed, Edd and Eddy remains one of my favorite shows. Still.

Sent from my HTC One XL


----------



## Dirk (Oct 23, 2012)




----------



## hackergnome (Oct 23, 2012)

BattleLog is trolling us!


----------



## KnukLHead (Oct 23, 2012)

.Sent from my SPH-D710 using xda premium


----------



## Nick Fury (Oct 23, 2012)




----------



## Nick Fury (Oct 23, 2012)




----------



## Dirk (Oct 23, 2012)




----------



## jugg1es (Oct 23, 2012)

sent from the thing I stab with my finger when I get two minutes


----------



## Dirk (Oct 23, 2012)




----------



## Dblfstr (Oct 23, 2012)




----------



## MissionImprobable (Oct 23, 2012)

Soon!


----------



## Pancakes_Gio (Oct 23, 2012)

063_XOBX said:


>

Click to collapse





Jellybean approved this message...


----------



## Nick Fury (Oct 23, 2012)

Eating




Drinking




and being scary


----------



## ross231 (Oct 23, 2012)




----------



## il Duce (Oct 23, 2012)

My daughter:

Eating, 
Drinking,
Being scary,
And
Calling out n00bz.


----------



## Nick Fury (Oct 23, 2012)

Just read that Ceefax has been closed down after 38 years.






And here is the final farewell letter from them which was shown on Ceefax itself over the past weekend,


----------



## Pancakes_Gio (Oct 23, 2012)

il Duce said:


> My daughter:
> 
> Eating,
> Drinking,
> ...

Click to collapse



AWWWWW!!!!
SHE'S SO DAMN CAYOOOOOT!

Jellybean approved this message...


----------



## PeartFan40 (Oct 23, 2012)

I'll just leave this here. Discuss...




~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

"If you choose not to decide, you still have made a choice"

Sent from my Galaxy Note (i717), using XDA Premium.


----------



## jugg1es (Oct 23, 2012)

sent from the thing I stab with my finger when I get two minutes


----------



## mrrick (Oct 24, 2012)

*signed


----------



## Clark Joseph Kent (Oct 24, 2012)

http://www.funnycorner.net/


----------



## veeman (Oct 24, 2012)

Story of my life..


----------



## Clark Joseph Kent (Oct 24, 2012)

veeman said:


> Story of my life..

Click to collapse



+1


----------



## jaszek (Oct 24, 2012)

Nick Fury said:


> Just read that Ceefax has been closed down after 38 years.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I remember that. It was called "Telegazeta" in Poland (TV Newspaper). We call it the poor man's internet. lol


----------



## roofrider (Oct 24, 2012)

I miss this thread.


----------



## 063_XOBX (Oct 24, 2012)




----------



## KnukLHead (Oct 24, 2012)

Sent from my SPH-D710 using xda premium


----------



## Dirk (Oct 24, 2012)

il Duce said:


> My daughter:
> 
> Eating,
> Drinking,
> ...

Click to collapse



Cute as a button. A future XDA Moderator in the making maybe?


----------



## malybru (Oct 24, 2012)

The little shake of the head at the end,says it all.


----------



## Dirk (Oct 24, 2012)




----------



## jugg1es (Oct 24, 2012)

sent from the thing I stab with my finger when I get two minutes


----------



## Dirk (Oct 24, 2012)

jugg1es said:


> House.jpg

Click to collapse



That looks like a great place to live. Surrounded by trees too. Beautiful!

This one is somewhat unusual:


----------



## jaszek (Oct 24, 2012)

DirkGently said:


> That looks like a great place to live. Surrounded by trees too. Beautiful!
> 
> This one is somewhat unusual:
> 
> upsidedownhouseinPoland.jpg

Click to collapse



yea, we live in weird houses in poland. here is another one in Sopot, 5 minutes away from the shore of the Baltic.


----------



## jugg1es (Oct 24, 2012)

sent from the thing I stab with my finger when I get two minutes


----------



## Dirk (Oct 24, 2012)

*It may be one way glass, but would you use this toilet?*


----------



## LordManhattan (Oct 24, 2012)




----------



## orb3000 (Oct 24, 2012)




----------



## malybru (Oct 24, 2012)

Water sorcery is this?


----------



## tallyforeman (Oct 24, 2012)




----------



## husam666 (Oct 25, 2012)




----------



## jugg1es (Oct 25, 2012)

sent from the thing I stab with my finger when I get two minutes


----------



## LordManhattan (Oct 25, 2012)

malybru said:


> Water sorcery is this?

Click to collapse



The rig is tilting down, not up. Optical illusion


----------



## husam666 (Oct 25, 2012)




----------



## jugg1es (Oct 25, 2012)

sent from the thing I stab with my finger when I get two minutes


----------



## LordManhattan (Oct 25, 2012)

Good guy Blizzard


----------



## Dirk (Oct 25, 2012)




----------



## KeanuC (Oct 25, 2012)

Mod edit: Pic removed as it could be offensive for some


----------



## Dirk (Oct 25, 2012)

From the Nikon Small World site:


----------



## TexasAggie97 (Oct 25, 2012)

DirkGently said:


> From the Nikon Small World site:

Click to collapse



Whiskey Tango Foxtrot!

Sent from my SPH-D700 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Danial723 (Oct 25, 2012)

Sent from my SGH-T989 using xda premium


----------



## domini99 (Oct 25, 2012)

Danial723 said:


> Sent from my SGH-T989 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Lolololo xD

Sent from my sending thing..


----------



## Dirk (Oct 25, 2012)




----------



## jugg1es (Oct 25, 2012)

sent from the thing I stab with my finger when I get two minutes


----------



## tallyforeman (Oct 25, 2012)

jugg1es said:


> sent from the thing I stab with my finger when I get two minutes

Click to collapse


----------



## jaszek (Oct 25, 2012)




----------



## InfiniteNomad (Oct 25, 2012)

Did someone say, Cousin Eddie?

Gubment Cheeze


----------



## LordManhattan (Oct 25, 2012)




----------



## malybru (Oct 25, 2012)




----------



## vj_dustin (Oct 25, 2012)

^ Now this is something.


----------



## jugg1es (Oct 25, 2012)

vj_dustin said:


> ^ Now this is something.

Click to collapse



gonna have a look at the size and try to use it as a boot animation. 

sent from the thing I stab with my finger when I get two minutes


----------



## orb3000 (Oct 25, 2012)




----------



## Dblfstr (Oct 25, 2012)

orb3000 said:


>

Click to collapse


----------



## KnukLHead (Oct 25, 2012)

Sent from my SPH-D710 using xda premium


----------



## Danial723 (Oct 25, 2012)

Sent from my SGH-T989 using xda premium


----------



## Dblfstr (Oct 25, 2012)




----------



## ak700 (Oct 26, 2012)

NOW I GET IT!!! :good:


----------



## matrix0886 (Oct 26, 2012)

jugg1es said:


> sent from the thing I stab with my finger when I get two minutes

Click to collapse



Must......not.......nerd.......out.............DALEKS CAN FLY! Crap, I just nerded out


----------



## LordManhattan (Oct 26, 2012)




----------



## MissionImprobable (Oct 26, 2012)




----------



## 063_XOBX (Oct 26, 2012)

Fuji...The condom for bros! *fireworks, machine guns and moaning women are heard in background*


----------



## jaszek (Oct 26, 2012)

How do you do on this fine evening?


----------



## 85gallon (Oct 26, 2012)

jaszek said:


> How do you do on this fine evening?

Click to collapse



Clowns are the Devil's Spawn!!!!!!!!

Shiite, i am not going to be able to sleep tonight.


----------



## jaszek (Oct 26, 2012)

85gallon said:


> Clowns are the Devil's Spawn!!!!!!!!
> 
> Shiite, i am not going to be able to sleep tonight.

Click to collapse


----------



## 85gallon (Oct 26, 2012)




----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Oct 26, 2012)

Clowns?  Aw hell naw.

Check the YouTube sticky for a neat little clown film you won't soon forget.

My kind of clown.

Sent from your mom.


----------



## jaszek (Oct 26, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Clowns?  Aw hell naw.
> 
> Check the YouTube sticky for a neat little clown film you won't soon forget.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



too drunk to do thath.


----------



## Dirk (Oct 26, 2012)




----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Oct 26, 2012)

jaszek said:


> too drunk to do thath.

Click to collapse



It's worth it, *****.

Sent from your mom.


----------



## jaszek (Oct 26, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> It's worth it, *****.
> 
> Sent from your mom.

Click to collapse



The problem is finding the YT thread. Yes. I know its stickied. And I want to enjoy that thing i was supposed to watch but I forgot hwat it was...sober.


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Oct 26, 2012)

jaszek said:


> The problem is finding the YT thread. Yes. I know its stickied. And I want to enjoy that thing i was supposed to watch but I forgot hwat it was...sober.

Click to collapse



Don't watch it sober....he's a pathetic drunk clown...

Sent from your mom.


----------



## jaszek (Oct 26, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Don't watch it sober....he's a pathetic drunk clown...
> 
> Sent from your mom.

Click to collapse



I'd have to find it though.


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Oct 26, 2012)

jaszek said:


> I'd have to find it though.

Click to collapse



http://vimeo.com/5832044

Sent from your mom.


----------



## jaszek (Oct 26, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> http://vimeo.com/5832044
> 
> Sent from your mom.

Click to collapse



8 minutes is too long. I'll watch it tomorrow.


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Oct 26, 2012)

jaszek said:


> 8 minutes is too long. I'll watch it tomorrow.

Click to collapse



wow....just....wow.


----------



## KnukLHead (Oct 26, 2012)

Sent from my SPH-D710 using xda premium


----------



## LordManhattan (Oct 26, 2012)

Guess what people.. Tapatalk has added GIF support  (and fixed bugs). Update in the Play Store now.

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Oct 26, 2012)

LordManhattan said:


> Guess what people.. Tapatalk has added GIF support  (and fixed bugs). Update in the Play Store now.
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



It doesn't show an update for me 




QuantumFoam aka Faiz | Asus TF300T - ZTE Blade | gigatechworld.com


----------



## redneck_666 (Oct 26, 2012)

LordManhattan said:


> Guess what people.. Tapatalk has added GIF support  (and fixed bugs). Update in the Play Store now.
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



That's what I get for buying the xda app. 

Sent from my SGH-I717 using xda premium


----------



## Dirk (Oct 26, 2012)

*Less talk, more pictures!*


----------



## jugg1es (Oct 26, 2012)

sent from the thing I stab with my finger when I get two minutes


----------



## malybru (Oct 26, 2012)

Cleese Clock:


----------



## Dirk (Oct 26, 2012)

malybru said:


> Cleese Clock:

Click to collapse



Awesome!


----------



## malybru (Oct 26, 2012)

DirkGently said:


> Awesome!

Click to collapse



I wish it moved.   (like a gif)


----------



## Dirk (Oct 26, 2012)

malybru said:


> I wish it moved.   (like a gif)

Click to collapse



Here's some Monty Python GIF's to make up for it:


----------



## TheArc (Oct 26, 2012)

Made this in five minutes.


----------



## Dirk (Oct 26, 2012)




----------



## M_T_M (Oct 26, 2012)

DirkGently said:


>

Click to collapse



Mordor? 

------------------------------------
If I had a nickel for every troll I see...I'd be a rich troll :eek;


----------



## Dirk (Oct 26, 2012)

*Do you think they're talking about Nate?*






http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1220657&page=12 (Post 117..)




M_T_M said:


> Mordor?
> 
> ------------------------------------
> If I had a nickel for every troll I see...I'd be a rich troll :eek;

Click to collapse



Lol. One does not simply post pictures of Mordor!


----------



## Archer (Oct 26, 2012)

Not enough cat pics!


----------



## Dirk (Oct 26, 2012)

Archer said:


> Not enough cat pics!

Click to collapse



WTH is that! 






How about a Bagpuss instead?


----------



## LordManhattan (Oct 26, 2012)

OMG, they are real! McLovin!


----------



## triptosyll (Oct 26, 2012)

The thing about common sense these days is that its not very common....


___________________
Bacon in my coffee, please? You don't have any bacon?! Unacceptable!!


----------



## Dirk (Oct 26, 2012)

LordManhattan said:


> OMG, they are real! McLovin!

Click to collapse



If you were looking from Kepler-34b in the Cygnus constellation, straight past (former) planet Alderaan with really weak binoculars... maybe...just maybe..! 

Isn't that Husam with the backpack or do i need to put my glasses on?


----------



## KidCarter93 (Oct 26, 2012)

The Mayans knew...


----------



## Dirk (Oct 26, 2012)

*Interesting Build!*












More here:

http://hardforum.com/showpost.php?p=1039255368&postcount=465


----------



## Danial723 (Oct 26, 2012)

Sent from my SGH-T989 using xda premium


----------



## orb3000 (Oct 26, 2012)




----------



## LordManhattan (Oct 26, 2012)




----------



## mulletcutter (Oct 26, 2012)

Archer said:


> Not enough cat pics!

Click to collapse



Looks like the father from duck dynasty


----------



## malybru (Oct 26, 2012)




----------



## orb3000 (Oct 26, 2012)




----------



## malybru (Oct 26, 2012)




----------



## Nick Fury (Oct 26, 2012)




----------



## gmaster1 (Oct 26, 2012)

Is anyone experiencing photo seeing problems on xda app?

That's right, I'm a *premium* potayto. Problem


----------



## Nick Fury (Oct 26, 2012)

gmaster1 said:


> Is anyone experiencing photo seeing problems on xda app?
> 
> That's right, I'm a *premium* potayto. Problem

Click to collapse



No I just checked then and no problems for me using the app mate.


----------



## mrrick (Oct 26, 2012)

LordManhattan said:


> Guess what people.. Tapatalk has added GIF support  (and fixed bugs). Update in the Play Store now.
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



I can't help but think they were watching this thread. Even though it seems a little buggy still while watching a Gif. It's a great step in the right direction. 





*signed


----------



## LordManhattan (Oct 27, 2012)

mrrick said:


> I can't help but think they were watching this thread. Even though it seems a little buggy still while watching a Gif. It's a great step in the right direction.
> 
> *signed

Click to collapse



I did actually request GIF support in the Tapatalk "test thread" here in off-topic


----------



## mrrick (Oct 27, 2012)

LordManhattan said:


> I did actually request GIF support in the Tapatalk "test thread" here in off-topic

Click to collapse



Fantastic. Didn't even know there was such a thread. I should get out more often. 



*signed


----------



## jRi0T68 (Oct 27, 2012)

Because sometimes, he does just act like a...


----------



## KnukLHead (Oct 27, 2012)

Sent from my SPH-D710 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ak700 (Oct 27, 2012)

Apple's apology to Samsung -


----------



## mrrick (Oct 27, 2012)

*signed


----------



## LordManhattan (Oct 27, 2012)




----------



## KeanuC (Oct 27, 2012)

Sent from my R800x using xda premium


----------



## ceredics (Oct 27, 2012)

lmao


----------



## triptosyll (Oct 27, 2012)

___________________
Bacon in my coffee, please? You don't have any bacon?! Unacceptable!!


----------



## NotATreoFan (Oct 27, 2012)

That last post was just not appropriate. If you posted, and don't see it, then you are who I'm talking to,


----------



## mrrick (Oct 27, 2012)

*signed


----------



## mulletcutter (Oct 27, 2012)

mrrick said:


> *signed

Click to collapse



Do they make their own moon?


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Oct 27, 2012)




----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Oct 27, 2012)

mulletcutter said:


> Do they make their own moon?

Click to collapse



I believe its their hovering spherical swimming pool.  Too much money flying around in UAE.

Sent from your mom.


----------



## KidCarter93 (Oct 27, 2012)




----------



## mrrick (Oct 27, 2012)

*signed


----------



## jaszek (Oct 27, 2012)




----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Oct 27, 2012)

jaszek said:


>

Click to collapse



Give that clown movie I posted in the YT thread a watch.

Sent from your mom.


----------



## shahkam (Oct 27, 2012)

jaszek said:


>

Click to collapse



Mr clown saw this and dissaprove this pic.

Sent from my SGH-T999 using xda premium


----------



## Nick Fury (Oct 27, 2012)




----------



## 85gallon (Oct 27, 2012)




----------



## LordManhattan (Oct 27, 2012)




----------



## Nick Fury (Oct 27, 2012)




----------



## domini99 (Oct 27, 2012)

P0WN3D XD














:sly:


Sent from my sending thing..


----------



## xaccers (Oct 27, 2012)




----------



## LordManhattan (Oct 27, 2012)




----------



## domini99 (Oct 27, 2012)

xaccers said:


>

Click to collapse



I didnt even touch it D:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KIy3TR74Xag


Sent from my sending thing..


----------



## RinZo (Oct 27, 2012)




----------



## xaccers (Oct 27, 2012)

domini99 said:


> I didnt even touch it D:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KIy3TR74Xag
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



"Windows 8, almost as great as Vista" Love it!


----------



## torikorocks (Oct 27, 2012)

RinZo said:


>

Click to collapse



Killer clowns from outer space! 

Sent from my DROID RAZR using xda premium


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Oct 28, 2012)

RinZo said:


>

Click to collapse



No joke, I'm watching that on Netflix right now.

Sent from your mom.


----------



## PeartFan40 (Oct 28, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> No joke, I'm watching that on Netflix right now.
> 
> Sent from your mom.

Click to collapse



Ha...one of the BEST low budget movies of all.time. :thumbup::beer:


~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

"If you choose not to decide, you still have made a choice"

Sent from my Galaxy Note (i717), using XDA Premium.


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Oct 28, 2012)

PeartFan40 said:


> Ha...one of the BEST low budget movies of all.time. :thumbup::beer:
> 
> 
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> ...

Click to collapse



I had to turn it off...wife was worried it was gonna give my kids nightmares.  Party pooper.

Sent from your mom.


----------



## faehsemc (Oct 28, 2012)

My 10 month old decided to climb in the pumpkin while I started to eat real quick.

if you're using a D2VZW and are on an AOSP ROM. disable HW overlays in dev options and stop clogging threads about your screen flickers.


----------



## mrrick (Oct 28, 2012)

LordManhattan said:


>

Click to collapse



Cool as a cucumber





Feet, legs!? 

*signed


----------



## Jimlarck (Oct 28, 2012)

Finally found this thread!!! 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## KeanuC (Oct 28, 2012)

Sent from my R800x using xda premium


----------



## ak700 (Oct 28, 2012)




----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Oct 28, 2012)

ak700 said:


>

Click to collapse



Take a seat.

Sent from your mom.


----------



## Mr.Mischief (Oct 28, 2012)

ak700 said:


>

Click to collapse



The question is....which seat should I take? It's Friday Friday........


Sent from my MB886 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Oct 28, 2012)

Mr.Mischief said:


> The question is....which seat should I take? It's Friday Friday........
> 
> 
> Sent from my MB886 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Jenga anyone?


----------



## vj_dustin (Oct 28, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Jenga anyone?

Click to collapse



I think i'll pass this time!


----------



## malybru (Oct 28, 2012)

Aaaaaaaaaaahhhhhhhhhhhh  CHOO!











Haters gonna hate








Shooting,Like a Boss:

















Ball.....tooo.......heavy........haaalp.......










oooops


----------



## mrrick (Oct 28, 2012)

*signed


----------



## mrrick (Oct 28, 2012)

Dunno

*signed


----------



## Danial723 (Oct 28, 2012)

Whoa.... that's kinda spooky

Sent from my SGH-T989 using xda premium


----------



## malybru (Oct 28, 2012)

Wood pr0n


----------



## LordManhattan (Oct 28, 2012)




----------



## PeartFan40 (Oct 28, 2012)

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

"If you choose not to decide, you still have made a choice"

Sent from my Galaxy Note (i717), using XDA Premium.


----------



## malybru (Oct 28, 2012)




----------



## mrrick (Oct 28, 2012)

*signed


----------



## malybru (Oct 28, 2012)

Not a single tweet was given:


----------



## mrrick (Oct 28, 2012)

The iyacht, Venus. 

*signed


----------



## malybru (Oct 28, 2012)




----------



## mrrick (Oct 28, 2012)

*signed


----------



## jugg1es (Oct 28, 2012)

sent from the thing I stab with my finger when I get two minutes

---------- Post added at 08:26 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:24 PM ----------













sent from the thing I stab with my finger when I get two minutes


----------



## csako (Oct 28, 2012)




----------



## mrrick (Oct 28, 2012)

*signed


----------



## MissionImprobable (Oct 28, 2012)

A little cos:


----------



## RinZo (Oct 28, 2012)

torikorocks said:


> Killer clowns from outer space!
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR using xda premium

Click to collapse





TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> No joke, I'm watching that on Netflix right now.
> 
> Sent from your mom.

Click to collapse





PeartFan40 said:


> Ha...one of the BEST low budget movies of all.time. :thumbup::beer:
> 
> 
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> ...

Click to collapse



I do actually enjoy this film.  I remember being so scared of it when I was a kid now I just laugh.


----------



## KeanuC (Oct 28, 2012)

Sent from my R800x using xda premium


----------



## MissionImprobable (Oct 28, 2012)




----------



## NotATreoFan (Oct 28, 2012)

m1l4droid said:


> The last one is Photoshopped.

Click to collapse



Really badly. If my unskilled eyes can see it, then someone needs to be evicted from their mother's basement.


----------



## mrrick (Oct 28, 2012)

7hr time lapse

*signed


----------



## jugg1es (Oct 28, 2012)

NotATreoFan said:


> Really badly. If my unskilled eyes can see it, then someone needs to be evicted from their mother's basement.

Click to collapse



it was supposed to make people smile, high critique wasn't necessary

sent from the thing I stab with my finger when I get two minutes


----------



## mrrick (Oct 28, 2012)

/not me

*signed


----------



## malybru (Oct 28, 2012)




----------



## mrrick (Oct 28, 2012)

*signed


----------



## malybru (Oct 28, 2012)

How ?!?!?


----------



## KeanuC (Oct 28, 2012)

Sent from my R800x using xda premium


----------



## M_T_M (Oct 28, 2012)

malybru said:


> How ?!?!?

Click to collapse





------------------------------------
If I had a nickel for every troll I see...I'd be a rich troll :eek;


----------



## jugg1es (Oct 28, 2012)

sent from the thing I stab with my finger when I get two minutes


----------



## RinZo (Oct 28, 2012)

malybru said:


>

Click to collapse



Crazy ass costume.  Yet all I can focus on is her cleavage.


----------



## veeman (Oct 29, 2012)




----------



## MissionImprobable (Oct 29, 2012)

RinZo said:


> Crazy ass costume.  Yet all I can focus on is her cleavage.

Click to collapse



I thought I was the only one =p

---------- Post added at 08:44 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:44 PM ----------






Yeah, awesome...


----------



## matrix0886 (Oct 29, 2012)

PeartFan40 said:


> View attachment 1437808
> 
> 
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> ...

Click to collapse



Meh, sorry, but not true. Based on my experience, the whole car (inside and out) is fair game, not just the back seat. Sometimes, I miss my ex


----------



## Jimlarck (Oct 29, 2012)

I think I prefer this thread better than the off topic photography thread.. I posted this





And they just said I need all the mercy from god I can get.. that's a bit cruel right? Anyways love the humor and how everyone's in here. No uptight people flaming other people for their pictures.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2

---------- Post added at 08:46 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:25 PM ----------

Me: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Quasimodem: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Oct 29, 2012)

talk about double post lol


----------



## Jimlarck (Oct 29, 2012)

Nope. I just deleted the one on the other and posted it here.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## 85gallon (Oct 29, 2012)




----------



## veeman (Oct 29, 2012)




----------



## jaszek (Oct 29, 2012)




----------



## leo321 (Oct 29, 2012)

Sent from my M030 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Oct 29, 2012)

Jimlarck said:


> I think I prefer this thread better than the off topic photography thread.. I posted this
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Yes, my critique was bold, but the god part was a movie quote.  Un-bunch your panties now, this is off-topic.  Welcome.

Sent from your mom.


----------



## 063_XOBX (Oct 29, 2012)




----------



## triptosyll (Oct 29, 2012)

___________________
Bacon in my coffee, please? You don't have any bacon?! Unacceptable!!


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Oct 29, 2012)

Nom Nom.


----------



## 063_XOBX (Oct 29, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Nom Nom.

Click to collapse



That picture only increases in creepiness every time I see it. I'm not sure what it is about it but it makes my skin crawl.

Just like this. Supposedly it means I have trypophobia.


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Oct 29, 2012)

063_XOBX said:


> That picture only increases in creepiness every time I see it. I'm not sure what it is about it but it makes my skin crawl.

Click to collapse



Sweet dreams are made of this.


( she looks like Annie Lennox)...hope that doesn't change anything for you.


----------



## 063_XOBX (Oct 29, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Sweet dreams are made of this.
> 
> 
> ( she looks like Annie Lennox)...hope that doesn't change anything for you.

Click to collapse



The gif is a guy though isn't it? I can't tell but it seems like a man's face. I think it's the eyes that are creepy about it though.


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Oct 29, 2012)

063_XOBX said:


> That picture only increases in creepiness every time I see it. I'm not sure what it is about it but it makes my skin crawl.
> 
> Just like this. Supposedly it means I have trypophobia.

Click to collapse



100% agree.  I'm weird about closely spaced holes as well.  But I'm the type that hunts down the worst trypophobic images I can find.  Its almost can obsession.  Ive seen them all, and they creep me out, but I look anyway.

Sent from your mom.


----------



## coolsandie (Oct 29, 2012)




----------



## Dirk (Oct 29, 2012)

*soon..*


----------



## Jimlarck (Oct 29, 2012)

coolsandie said:


>

Click to collapse



Repost  still pretty funny.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## malybru (Oct 29, 2012)

All together,now...


----------



## DanceOff (Oct 29, 2012)

Jimlarck said:


> Repost  still pretty funny.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Re thanked

Sent from my HTC Explorer A310e using xda premium


----------



## malybru (Oct 29, 2012)

Not a FFFFFFFedex was given!


----------



## 85gallon (Oct 29, 2012)

malybru said:


> Not a FFFFFFFedex was given!

Click to collapse



I remember when that happened.  This guy kept getting damaged deliveries from fedex so he set up that cam and found out why.  The Fedex driver got fired over that.


----------



## LordManhattan (Oct 29, 2012)




----------



## malybru (Oct 29, 2012)

Bull's-eye


----------



## Dirk (Oct 29, 2012)

*Uber Parkour skillz*


----------



## coolsandie (Oct 29, 2012)




----------



## Dirk (Oct 29, 2012)




----------



## orb3000 (Oct 29, 2012)




----------



## malybru (Oct 29, 2012)

orb3000 said:


>

Click to collapse


----------



## 85gallon (Oct 29, 2012)

m1l4droid said:


> Spot the iPhag:

Click to collapse



iPhail


----------



## malybru (Oct 29, 2012)

Don't look down


----------



## LordManhattan (Oct 29, 2012)




----------



## mrrick (Oct 29, 2012)

*signed


----------



## LordManhattan (Oct 29, 2012)




----------



## veeman (Oct 29, 2012)

malybru said:


>

Click to collapse



Awesome picture!


----------



## malybru (Oct 29, 2012)

m1l4droid said:


> Wtf, next word suggestion?
> 
> 
> Sent from my Nexus S on CM10

Click to collapse


View attachment 1441131

Soul?
Body?
Mother?


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Oct 29, 2012)

veeman said:


> Awesome picture!

Click to collapse



I believe its from a short video called "My Father's Garden.  I saw it on Vimeo a while back.  Great video.

Sent from your mom.


----------



## mrrick (Oct 29, 2012)

*signed


----------



## LordManhattan (Oct 29, 2012)




----------



## KidCarter93 (Oct 29, 2012)

Mod Edit: No Politics




"My badboy megazord whip's got more features than iOS5"


----------



## xaccers (Oct 30, 2012)

LordManhattan said:


>

Click to collapse


----------



## 85gallon (Oct 30, 2012)




----------



## KeanuC (Oct 30, 2012)

BF3 tank fail

Sent from my R800x using xda premium


----------



## mrrick (Oct 30, 2012)

*signed


----------



## redneck_666 (Oct 30, 2012)

Made an avatar with the new Peanuts app.

Sent from my SGH-I717 using xda premium


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Oct 30, 2012)

reposting this from 6 months ago, because I forgot i still had it.


----------



## redneck_666 (Oct 30, 2012)

Also, Halloween LWP in the store.

Sent from my SGH-I717 using xda premium


----------



## Dirk (Oct 30, 2012)




----------



## KeanuC (Oct 30, 2012)

Sent from my R800x using xda premium


----------



## Hayden18 (Oct 30, 2012)

KeanuC said:


> Sent from my R800x using xda premium

Click to collapse



Sh*t myself

Sent From My Paranoid Xperia S


----------



## z50king (Oct 30, 2012)

Draw and fire 

Sent from my PG86100 using xda premium


----------



## malybru (Oct 30, 2012)

KeanuC said:


> Sent from my R800x using xda premium

Click to collapse


----------



## vj_dustin (Oct 30, 2012)

KeanuC said:


> Sent from my R800x using xda premium

Click to collapse



Run towards my "OMG! Zombie Time" kit.


----------



## coolsandie (Oct 30, 2012)

----


----------



## malybru (Oct 30, 2012)

....


----------



## firered365 (Oct 30, 2012)

malybru said:


>

Click to collapse



Joy kill.

Sent from my Amazon Kindle Fire using XDA Premium HD app


----------



## Hayden18 (Oct 30, 2012)

KeanuC said:


> Sent from my R800x using xda premium

Click to collapse











malybru said:


>

Click to collapse





Sent From My Paranoid Xperia S


----------



## malybru (Oct 30, 2012)

firered365 said:


> Joy kill.
> 
> Sent from my Amazon Kindle Fire using XDA Premium HD app

Click to collapse



Soz.
Removed mine.
Now its your turn.




Find the cat...


----------



## LordManhattan (Oct 30, 2012)




----------



## malybru (Oct 30, 2012)

oweeeee


----------



## LordManhattan (Oct 30, 2012)




----------



## malybru (Oct 30, 2012)




----------



## M_T_M (Oct 30, 2012)

malybru said:


>

Click to collapse


----------



## LordManhattan (Oct 30, 2012)

malybru said:


>

Click to collapse



Hell no.


----------



## KeanuC (Oct 30, 2012)

Grosses me out every time.
Sent from my R800x using xda premium


----------



## LordManhattan (Oct 30, 2012)

KeanuC said:


> Grosses me out every time.
> Sent from my R800x using xda premium

Click to collapse


----------



## malybru (Oct 30, 2012)

KeanuC said:


> Grosses me out every time.
> Sent from my R800x using xda premium

Click to collapse









Sent my daughter running out the room screaming...


----------



## Hayden18 (Oct 30, 2012)

Lol

Sent From My Paranoid Xperia S


----------



## malybru (Oct 30, 2012)




----------



## 85gallon (Oct 30, 2012)

M_T_M said:


>

Click to collapse



How about this?


----------



## coolsandie (Oct 30, 2012)




----------



## M_T_M (Oct 30, 2012)

85gallon said:


> How about this?
> Snip, snip..

Click to collapse



Pfft...dealing with heights is on my resume mate...my response was to the enormous amount of steps on said picture


----------



## jugg1es (Oct 30, 2012)

85gallon said:


> How about this?
> 
> I'd love to base jump off that
> 
> ...

Click to collapse


----------



## xaccers (Oct 30, 2012)

Going wading in the flood? Take your shark repellent!


----------



## mulletcutter (Oct 30, 2012)

xaccers said:


> Going wading in the flood? Take your shark repellent!

Click to collapse



New York?


----------



## LordManhattan (Oct 30, 2012)




----------



## KeanuC (Oct 30, 2012)

Best disney show ever.

Sent from my R800x using xda premium


----------



## xaccers (Oct 30, 2012)

mulletcutter said:


> New York?

Click to collapse



As far as I know.


----------



## triptosyll (Oct 30, 2012)

Found this on FB last night. With the tattoos, she is easily the hottest specimen I have ever seen!!


___________________
Bacon in my coffee, please? You don't have any bacon?! Unacceptable!!


----------



## LoopDoGG79 (Oct 30, 2012)

I have lost a little faith in the upcoming generation.


----------



## LordManhattan (Oct 30, 2012)




----------



## MissionImprobable (Oct 31, 2012)

KeanuC said:


> Sent from my R800x using xda premium

Click to collapse




I give him some attitude and hit him with, "Pssssh, I wasn't even planning on sleeping tonight anyway, son. Secrest out!"


----------



## 85gallon (Oct 31, 2012)

jugg1es said:


> 85gallon said:
> 
> 
> > How about this?
> ...
Click to expand...
Click to collapse


----------



## jpitch2415 (Oct 31, 2012)

Happy Halloween

Sent from my SGH-T889 using xda premium


----------



## redneck_666 (Oct 31, 2012)

LordManhattan said:


>

Click to collapse



Tiffany Thompson?

Sent from my SGH-I717 using xda premium


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Oct 31, 2012)

redneck_666 said:


> Tiffany Thompson?
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I717 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Who cares?  Boooiiiinnng!

Easier than it sounds, harder than it looks.


----------



## LordManhattan (Oct 31, 2012)




----------



## jRi0T68 (Oct 31, 2012)

So, my pal Rufus here has kind of a "Here's JOHNNY!" look in his eyes.


----------



## Dirk (Oct 31, 2012)




----------



## xaccers (Oct 31, 2012)

DirkGently said:


>

Click to collapse



Cor that's an old photo! George still had some neck left!


----------



## Dirk (Oct 31, 2012)




----------



## malybru (Oct 31, 2012)

Human fail;


----------



## StormMcCloud (Oct 31, 2012)




----------



## malybru (Oct 31, 2012)




----------



## Nick Fury (Oct 31, 2012)




----------



## malybru (Oct 31, 2012)




----------



## LordManhattan (Oct 31, 2012)




----------



## triptosyll (Oct 31, 2012)

___________________
Bacon in my coffee, please? You don't have any bacon?! Unacceptable!!


----------



## KeanuC (Oct 31, 2012)

Sent from my R800x using xda premium


----------



## malybru (Oct 31, 2012)




----------



## orb3000 (Oct 31, 2012)

Meanwhile in the Mexico-USA border


----------



## ak700 (Oct 31, 2012)

Portal Christmas Tree! Epic!


----------



## malybru (Oct 31, 2012)

Hair pr0n:


----------



## LordManhattan (Nov 1, 2012)




----------



## 85gallon (Nov 1, 2012)




----------



## veeman (Nov 1, 2012)

Julius... why u so stupid??

And more stupid people here.


----------



## MissionImprobable (Nov 1, 2012)




----------



## veeman (Nov 1, 2012)

Fibonacci!


----------



## Dirk (Nov 1, 2012)




----------



## Nick Fury (Nov 1, 2012)




----------



## triptosyll (Nov 1, 2012)

this is the first time trying from my comp. how do i upload a pic from my comp. i can only find out how to upload one from the net somewhere.


----------



## malybru (Nov 1, 2012)

triptosyll said:


> this is the first time trying from my comp. how do i upload a pic from my comp. i can only find out how to upload one from the net somewhere.

Click to collapse



Hi,

When you post a reply,scroll to the bottom,and you will see "Manage attachments".


----------



## triptosyll (Nov 1, 2012)

true story


----------



## triptosyll (Nov 1, 2012)

and, quick treadjack, how do i add my sig on the comp. it shows up when i post from my phone, but not when i post from the comp. so how do i create my sig?


----------



## malybru (Nov 1, 2012)

triptosyll said:


> and, quick treadjack, how do i add my sig on the comp. it shows up when i post from my phone, but not when i post from the comp. so how do i create my sig?

Click to collapse



Hi,

Go to your Control Panel,and look down the left side of the page for "Edit Signature".


----------



## triptosyll (Nov 1, 2012)

triptosyll said:


> and, quick treadjack, how do i add my sig on the comp. it shows up when i post from my phone, but not when i post from the comp. so how do i create my sig?

Click to collapse



cancel that. got it

---------- Post added at 04:41 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:39 PM ----------




malybru said:


> Hi,
> 
> Go to your Control Panel,and look down the left side of the page for "Edit Signature".

Click to collapse



thanks. i must have been getting it at the exact same time u were typing that. haha


----------



## KidCarter93 (Nov 1, 2012)

"I've got 99 questions, but in Q&A ain't one"


----------



## malybru (Nov 1, 2012)

Eye,Eye











See the cage in the Toucan eye...


----------



## KidCarter93 (Nov 1, 2012)

"I've got 99 questions, but in Q&A ain't one"


----------



## triptosyll (Nov 1, 2012)




----------



## malybru (Nov 1, 2012)

Blitz Pumpkin Art:


----------



## CuBz90 (Nov 1, 2012)

malybru said:


> Sent my daughter running out the room screaming...

Click to collapse



Thanks for this, gave my family a right good laugh. The reason being that it looks like an old family friend lol

Sent from my sick ass Samsung Galaxy S3


----------



## Dirk (Nov 1, 2012)




----------



## 85gallon (Nov 1, 2012)




----------



## Danial723 (Nov 1, 2012)

Sent from my SGH-T989 using xda premium


----------



## orb3000 (Nov 1, 2012)

No halloween here, instead, happy dead day






----------


----------



## KidCarter93 (Nov 1, 2012)

"I've got 99 questions, but in Q&A ain't one"


----------



## KidCarter93 (Nov 1, 2012)

View attachment 1449036


"I've got 99 questions, but in Q&A ain't one"

---------- Post added at 06:11 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:11 PM ----------




a.cid said:


> I haz a broke
> That's all I have right now
> 
> 
> "By the power vested in me, I now pronounce you, Man and Knife"

Click to collapse



That could work. I don't have one of those 


"I've got 99 questions, but in Q&A ain't one"


----------



## KidCarter93 (Nov 1, 2012)

"I've got 99 questions, but in Q&A ain't one"


----------



## KidCarter93 (Nov 1, 2012)

"I've got 99 questions, but in Q&A ain't one"


----------



## KidCarter93 (Nov 1, 2012)

"I've got 99 questions, but in Q&A ain't one"


----------



## KidCarter93 (Nov 1, 2012)

Random wallpaper is random.



"I've got 99 questions, but in Q&A ain't one"


----------



## KidCarter93 (Nov 1, 2012)

"I've got 99 questions, but in Q&A ain't one"


----------



## KidCarter93 (Nov 1, 2012)

"I've got 99 questions, but in Q&A ain't one"


----------



## KidCarter93 (Nov 1, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


>

Click to collapse





"I've got 99 questions, but in Q&A ain't one"


----------



## KidCarter93 (Nov 1, 2012)

"I've got 99 questions, but in Q&A ain't one"


----------



## KidCarter93 (Nov 1, 2012)

"I've got 99 questions, but in Q&A ain't one"


----------



## KidCarter93 (Nov 1, 2012)

"I've got 99 questions, but in Q&A ain't one"


----------



## Mr.Mischief (Nov 1, 2012)

Mod Edit: No political ads, posters, discussions are allowed here..sorry mate!


----------



## KidCarter93 (Nov 1, 2012)

"I've got 99 questions, but in Q&A ain't one"


----------



## jugg1es (Nov 1, 2012)

Evening all

I'm your huckleberry

---------- Post added at 11:36 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:05 PM ----------







I'm your huckleberry


----------



## LordManhattan (Nov 1, 2012)




----------



## M_T_M (Nov 1, 2012)

LordManhattan said:


>

Click to collapse



 Mexican comedian....look alike!!??


----------



## ak700 (Nov 1, 2012)




----------



## Axel 11 (Nov 1, 2012)

Enviado desde mi GT-I9100 usando Tapatalk 2


----------



## mrrick (Nov 2, 2012)

All done by me.  A loong time ago....

I miss my hobby 

*signed


----------



## orb3000 (Nov 2, 2012)




----------



## Woody (Nov 2, 2012)

Check out these cool USB typewriters my wife found. View attachment 1449852View attachment 1449854


----------



## mrrick (Nov 2, 2012)

*signed


----------



## LordManhattan (Nov 2, 2012)




----------



## triptosyll (Nov 2, 2012)

:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Dirk (Nov 2, 2012)




----------



## KeanuC (Nov 2, 2012)

Could someone help me root this?

Sent from my R800x using xda premium


----------



## Dirk (Nov 2, 2012)

KeanuC said:


> Could someone help me root this?
> 
> Sent from my R800x using xda premium

Click to collapse



That things as big as a tree. It may already be 'rooted'!


----------



## sleepijs_ (Nov 2, 2012)

Now I see him 

Sent from my Nokia-3310 using xda premium


----------



## Dirk (Nov 2, 2012)

*Major oil spill!*


----------



## InfiniteNomad (Nov 2, 2012)

Signed.


----------



## malybru (Nov 2, 2012)

DirkGently said:


>

Click to collapse



Some nice fish to go with that:


----------



## Dirk (Nov 2, 2012)

And some Beer to wash it down:


----------



## malybru (Nov 2, 2012)

Drink,anybody?


----------



## xaccers (Nov 2, 2012)

DirkGently said:


>

Click to collapse



Noooooooooo! That's at least a couple of hundred miles fuel for me


----------



## Dirk (Nov 2, 2012)

xaccers said:


> Noooooooooo! That's at least a couple of hundred miles fuel for me

Click to collapse



Have you got one of them posh cars that only runs on Extra Virgin?


----------



## xaccers (Nov 2, 2012)

DirkGently said:


> Have you got one of them posh cars that only runs on Extra Virgin?

Click to collapse



I've never even considered the virginity status of Cassy or Jenny! 
I wonder what it wold smell of (the oil, not the virginity of my cars), corn oil makes the exhaust smell of pop corn so I've been told.


----------



## Dirk (Nov 2, 2012)

xaccers said:


> I've never even considered the virginity status of Cassy or Jenny!
> I wonder what it wold smell of (the oil, not the virginity of my cars), corn oil makes the exhaust smell of pop corn so I've been told.

Click to collapse



Martini perhaps?






Apple's court ordered apology Ad to Samsung after losing their case in Europe:






So filled with remorse!


----------



## iok1 (Nov 2, 2012)

DirkGently said:


> Martini perhaps?
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



And how are you supposed to use those links? 

Sent from my Nexus 7


----------



## Dirk (Nov 2, 2012)

iok1 said:


> And how are you supposed to use those links?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7

Click to collapse



Dunno. I tapped on 'em, double tapped, swiped, cursed at them but only ended up with black fingers.


----------



## M_T_M (Nov 2, 2012)

DirkGently said:


> Dunno. I tapped on 'em, double tapped, swiped, cursed at them but only ended up with black fingers.

Click to collapse



You forgot to press CTRL you troll 

------------------------------------
If I had a nickel for every troll I see...I'd be a rich troll :eek;


----------



## jaszek (Nov 2, 2012)

Looks like I will need to make a new sig. Unless Bird becomes the word...


----------



## Dirk (Nov 2, 2012)

M_T_M said:


> You forgot to press CTRL you troll
> 
> ------------------------------------
> If I had a nickel for every troll I see...I'd be a rich troll :eek;

Click to collapse



I took it back to the shop and complained. Apparently it's an inewspaper or something and i was just holding it the wrong way! 



jaszek said:


> Looks like I will need to make a new sig. Unless Bird becomes the word...

Click to collapse



Bird will never be teh word! Can't wait to see your new creation. :good:


----------



## xaccers (Nov 2, 2012)

DirkGently said:


> Martini perhaps?

Click to collapse



Oh don't mind if I do 




			
				DirkGently said:
			
		

> Apple's court ordered apology Ad to Samsung after losing their case in Europe:
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



They had their knuckles wrapped again as the judges were not happy with the notice they put on their website.


----------



## LordManhattan (Nov 2, 2012)

---------- Post added at 06:34 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:13 PM ----------


----------



## husam666 (Nov 2, 2012)




----------



## Dirk (Nov 2, 2012)




----------



## stuffinthesky (Nov 2, 2012)

Sent from my Nexus S using Tapatalk 2


----------



## KeanuC (Nov 2, 2012)

Sent from my R800x using xda premium


----------



## malybru (Nov 2, 2012)




----------



## jugg1es (Nov 2, 2012)

I'm your huckleberry


----------



## malybru (Nov 2, 2012)

How about some hand to hand combat:


----------



## LordManhattan (Nov 3, 2012)




----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Nov 3, 2012)

Easier than it sounds, harder than it looks.


----------



## MissionImprobable (Nov 3, 2012)

Future ex-wifey, so I don't want you guys looking too hard:





Since I kind of like you guys, here's another moderately lovely mme:


----------



## veeman (Nov 3, 2012)

MissionImprobable said:


> Future ex-wifey, so I don't want you guys looking too hard:
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Future ex wife? Wut?

Sent from my Nexus 7


----------



## tallyforeman (Nov 3, 2012)

Oops, forgot.... no political stuff



My bad


----------



## MissionImprobable (Nov 3, 2012)

Lil' somethin' somethin' for the eyeballs:


----------



## KnukLHead (Nov 3, 2012)

Took these lookin thru my kitchen window. South Arkansas in the fall. I'm off this weekend so the pasture will be minus 2 does by monday

Sent from my SPH-D710 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## KnukLHead (Nov 3, 2012)

Why the double post?

Sent from my SPH-D710 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## MissionImprobable (Nov 3, 2012)

The people that you meet in your neighborhood:


----------



## redneck_666 (Nov 3, 2012)

Hell yeah!



Sent from my SGH-I717 using xda premium


----------



## stuffinthesky (Nov 3, 2012)

Sent from my Nexus S using Tapatalk 2


----------



## StormMcCloud (Nov 3, 2012)

MissionImprobable said:


> Future ex-wifey, so I don't want you guys looking too hard:

Click to collapse



Dibs on her when you guys get divorced.


----------



## mrrick (Nov 3, 2012)

*signed


----------



## 85gallon (Nov 3, 2012)

Mind if I play through?


----------



## Nick Fury (Nov 3, 2012)




----------



## LordManhattan (Nov 3, 2012)




----------



## DeathCzar (Nov 3, 2012)

This guy sat there only till the time I was takiing pics. Flew away as soon as I was done. Like he came to get a pic clicked.

" Always forgive your enemy, nothing will ever annoy him more."


----------



## malybru (Nov 3, 2012)




----------



## xaccers (Nov 3, 2012)

DeathCzar said:


> This guy sat there only till the time I was takiing pics. Flew away as soon as I was done. Like he came to get a pic clicked.
> 
> " Always forgive your enemy, nothing will ever annoy him more."

Click to collapse



She's laying eggs under your skin.


----------



## malybru (Nov 3, 2012)




----------



## mrrick (Nov 3, 2012)

*signed


----------



## malybru (Nov 3, 2012)




----------



## Danial723 (Nov 3, 2012)

malybru said:


>

Click to collapse



Ahhh my OCD is hurting

Sent from my SGH-T989 using xda premium


----------



## jaszek (Nov 3, 2012)

Danial723 said:


> Ahhh my OCD is hurting
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T989 using xda premium

Click to collapse


----------



## LordManhattan (Nov 3, 2012)

Danial723 said:


> Ahhh my OCD is hurting
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T989 using xda premium

Click to collapse


----------



## triptosyll (Nov 3, 2012)

Savvy?


----------



## Fixxxer_K12 (Nov 3, 2012)

malybru said:


>

Click to collapse



epic..


----------



## malybru (Nov 3, 2012)




----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Nov 4, 2012)

T-Minus 15 days, and I will be 1 more year dead...


----------



## malybru (Nov 4, 2012)




----------



## M_T_M (Nov 4, 2012)

triptosyll said:


> Savvy?

Click to collapse





------------------------------------
If I had a nickel for every troll I see...I'd be a rich troll :eek;


----------



## mrrick (Nov 4, 2012)

*signed


----------



## triptosyll (Nov 4, 2012)

Gorgeous sunset!


----------



## Danial723 (Nov 4, 2012)

too bad that's a male plant

Sent from my SGH-T989 using xda premium


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Nov 4, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> T-Minus 15 days, and I will be 1 more year dead...

Click to collapse



Don't forget about all those years you're voluntarily taking off your life.

Easier than it sounds, harder than it looks.


----------



## 85gallon (Nov 4, 2012)




----------



## LordManhattan (Nov 4, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> T-Minus 15 days, and I will be 1 more year dead...

Click to collapse



Poor man/boy/girl/woman/tranny. You'll be soon dead. May you rest in peace man madame.

Written and sent by Google Now


----------



## jaszek (Nov 4, 2012)




----------



## MissionImprobable (Nov 4, 2012)

What light through yonder window and such:


----------



## ak700 (Nov 4, 2012)

This came in my Gmail's Spam section.






Another reason to love Google!


----------



## MissionImprobable (Nov 4, 2012)

Who dat?


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Nov 4, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Don't forget about all those years you're voluntarily taking off your life.
> 
> Easier than it sounds, harder than it looks.

Click to collapse



Thought I posted this in the mafia thread and it magically disappeared...  I am getting old... damnit...

Not sent from your phone...


----------



## vj_dustin (Nov 4, 2012)

MissionImprobable, you are doing really good public service.. :good:


----------



## jr866gooner (Nov 4, 2012)

KeanuC said:


> Best disney show ever.
> 
> Sent from my R800x using xda premium

Click to collapse



Agreed, I used to love this on a show on itv called diggit! Man I miss being young!

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## corryrox (Nov 4, 2012)

:laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## LordManhattan (Nov 4, 2012)

---------- Post added at 05:50 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:40 PM ----------


----------



## veeman (Nov 4, 2012)

Sent from my Nexus 7


----------



## Tapur007 (Nov 4, 2012)

Sent from my HTC Desire S


----------



## 85gallon (Nov 4, 2012)




----------



## veeman (Nov 4, 2012)




----------



## LordManhattan (Nov 5, 2012)

85gallon said:


>

Click to collapse



Only in russia.


----------



## malybru (Nov 5, 2012)




----------



## 85gallon (Nov 5, 2012)




----------



## Danial723 (Nov 5, 2012)

Hmmm political and iPhone related.....bet that gets removed

Sent from my SGH-T989 using xda premium


----------



## StormMcCloud (Nov 5, 2012)

85gallon said:


>

Click to collapse


----------



## triptosyll (Nov 5, 2012)

Ha


----------



## z50king (Nov 5, 2012)

Browsing xda like a real power user..... Boom

Look closely, some of you will get the joke. I really did that. Just to take the screen shot though 

Sent from my PG86100 using xda premium


----------



## StormMcCloud (Nov 5, 2012)

z50king said:


> Browsing xda like a real power user..... Boom
> 
> Look closely, some of you will get the joke. I really did that. Just to take the screen shot though
> 
> Sent from my PG86100 using xda premium

Click to collapse



I get the joke! You are using firefox!


----------



## domini99 (Nov 5, 2012)

z50king said:


> Browsing xda like a real power user..... Boom
> 
> Look closely, some of you will get the joke. I really did that. Just to take the screen shot though
> 
> Sent from my PG86100 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Remote desktop?

Sent from my sending thing..


----------



## Dirk (Nov 5, 2012)




----------



## jaszek (Nov 5, 2012)

LordManhattan said:


> Only in russia.

Click to collapse



What makes you think that's in Russia? That car looks like a Fiat 126. Don't think they really drive those in Russia, since it sucks so bad.


----------



## Dirk (Nov 5, 2012)




----------



## malybru (Nov 5, 2012)

Oh dear May...


----------



## drnecropolis (Nov 5, 2012)

mrrick said:


> *signed

Click to collapse



I think I have a picture of my Duncan colony somewhere.. no dendros or suns.. 

Don't make me get the hose!


----------



## malybru (Nov 5, 2012)




----------



## LordManhattan (Nov 5, 2012)

---------- Post added at 06:11 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:08 PM ----------




jaszek said:


> What makes you think that's in Russia? That car looks like a Fiat 126. Don't think they really drive those in Russia, since it sucks so bad.

Click to collapse



Nope, it's a Lada Niva.


----------



## jaszek (Nov 5, 2012)

LordManhattan said:


> ---------- Post added at 06:11 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:08 PM ----------
> 
> 
> 
> Nope, it's a Lada Niva.

Click to collapse



You know they're almost the same. lol


----------



## Dirk (Nov 5, 2012)




----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Nov 5, 2012)

DirkGently said:


>

Click to collapse



I couldn't really see that image too well 

Easier than it sounds, harder than it looks.


----------



## LordManhattan (Nov 5, 2012)

jaszek said:


> You know they're almost the same. lol

Click to collapse



Hell no  Fiat is bad, but Lada is much much much much much much _much_ worse!


----------



## M_T_M (Nov 5, 2012)

malybru said:


>

Click to collapse



Dey cee me rollin'  :silly:


----------



## malybru (Nov 5, 2012)




----------



## LordManhattan (Nov 5, 2012)

m1l4droid said:


> Funny thing...

Click to collapse



Why did you quote an empty post?


----------



## xaccers (Nov 5, 2012)

LordManhattan said:


> Why did you quote an empty post?

Click to collapse


----------



## malybru (Nov 5, 2012)




----------



## 85gallon (Nov 6, 2012)




----------



## mrrick (Nov 6, 2012)

drnecropolis said:


> I think I have a picture of my Duncan colony somewhere.. no dendros or suns..
> 
> Don't make me get the hose!

Click to collapse



Those sunflowers came from my old 20gal nano tank. I really want another saltwater tank, but I'm way in to planted freshwater now.. Soon as I buy my house, I'm going nuts! 




*signed


----------



## LordManhattan (Nov 6, 2012)

Mod Edit: Meh, that's a bit too much for XDA.


----------



## veeman (Nov 6, 2012)

Saw this and lol'd


----------



## LordManhattan (Nov 6, 2012)




----------



## mrrick (Nov 6, 2012)

*signed


----------



## Jimlarck (Nov 6, 2012)

We know them girls are freaking attractive but please. I fear that the more pictures that will be posted the less clothing the women will be wearing. Which is okay just not in this forum. I don't want this perfectly good spirited thread to be locked. We all need the morning lulz.
---
EDIT:
Was on wayyy back another page when I  posted that.. -facewall-

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jugg1es (Nov 6, 2012)

This is the pretty ladies thread http://forum.xda-developers.com/sho...

[NSFW]Eye Candy(Wallpapers & Splashscreens)

I'm your huckleberry

---------- Post added at 03:47 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:35 PM ----------







I'm your huckleberry


----------



## malybru (Nov 6, 2012)

When trolling goes wrong


----------



## Dirk (Nov 6, 2012)

http://images.bookdepository.co.uk/...19544205/Haynes-Millennium-Falcon_extract.pdf


----------



## triptosyll (Nov 6, 2012)

Feckin spiderz!


----------



## Dirk (Nov 6, 2012)




----------



## malybru (Nov 6, 2012)

Seriously skillful


----------



## Dirk (Nov 6, 2012)

malybru said:


> Seriously skillful

Click to collapse



Incredible!


----------



## LordManhattan (Nov 6, 2012)




----------



## ShadowCodeGaming (Nov 6, 2012)

Ah, the joy of leaving your phone on the roof of your car...

Sent from my GT-I9000 using xda app-developers app


----------



## M_T_M (Nov 6, 2012)

race55 said:


> Ah, the joy of leaving your phone on the roof of your car...View attachment 1461766
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9000 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Will it blend? err...too soon?


----------



## ShadowCodeGaming (Nov 6, 2012)

M_T_M said:


> Will it blend? err...too soon?

Click to collapse



heh heh lol you're a funny troll!

But anyways,.... it still works!


----------



## NotATreoFan (Nov 6, 2012)

I'm not saying this is a repost, but I've seen it in this thread, posted by someone other than you.



LordManhattan said:


>

Click to collapse


----------



## LordManhattan (Nov 6, 2012)

NotATreoFan said:


> I'm not saying this is a repost, but I've seen it in this thread, posted by someone other than you.

Click to collapse


----------



## NotATreoFan (Nov 6, 2012)

LordManhattan said:


>

Click to collapse



[Reads reply, looks at shiny banhammer]


----------



## conantroutman (Nov 6, 2012)

NotATreoFan said:


> [Reads reply, looks at shiny banhammer]

Click to collapse



STRIKE HIM DOWN!!!! 

Sent From My Fingers To Your Face.....


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Nov 6, 2012)

conantroutman said:


> STRIKE HIM DOWN!!!!
> 
> Sent From My Fingers To Your Face.....

Click to collapse



Does the banhammer resemble that of Thor's?


----------



## xaccers (Nov 6, 2012)

LordManhattan said:


>

Click to collapse



Just knocked someone off a bike onto your bonnet and have them trying to break in? Best make sure the rear window is clear


----------



## conantroutman (Nov 6, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> Does the banhammer resemble that of Thor's?

Click to collapse



No,  to answer you're thinly veiled question, none of us are lank haired effeminate Lycra clad douchebags. 

Sent From My Fingers To Your Face.....


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Nov 6, 2012)

conantroutman said:


> No,  to answer you're thinly veiled question, none of us are lank haired effeminate Lycra clad douchebags.
> 
> Sent From My Fingers To Your Face.....

Click to collapse



A fan of a different Avenger I see...


----------



## conantroutman (Nov 6, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> A fan of a different Avenger I see...

Click to collapse



Nope, they can all GTFO. 

Sent From My Fingers To Your Face.....


----------



## orb3000 (Nov 6, 2012)




----------



## ShadowCodeGaming (Nov 6, 2012)

m1l4droid said:


> How the hell is that thing still working?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus S on CM10

Click to collapse



I have no idea. But the light goes on when connecting to charge

Sent from my GT-I9000 using xda app-developers app


----------



## LordManhattan (Nov 6, 2012)

NotATreoFan said:


> [Reads reply, looks at shiny banhammer]

Click to collapse





conantroutman said:


> STRIKE HIM DOWN!!!!
> 
> Sent From My Fingers To Your Face.....

Click to collapse



Bring it on.


----------



## malybru (Nov 6, 2012)

Bike fail


----------



## Danial723 (Nov 6, 2012)

We need a GIF only thread

Sent from my SGH-T989 using xda premium


----------



## LordManhattan (Nov 6, 2012)




----------



## mrrick (Nov 6, 2012)

*signed


----------



## LordManhattan (Nov 7, 2012)




----------



## Danial723 (Nov 7, 2012)

New meme?

Sent from my SGH-T989 using xda premium


----------



## mrrick (Nov 7, 2012)

*signed


----------



## Danial723 (Nov 7, 2012)

^^^^ awesome

Sent from my SGH-T989 using xda premium


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Nov 7, 2012)

Easier than it sounds, harder than it looks.


----------



## MissionImprobable (Nov 7, 2012)

Skeet skeet:


----------



## 85gallon (Nov 7, 2012)




----------



## LordManhattan (Nov 7, 2012)

MissionImprobable said:


> Skeet skeet:

Click to collapse



Dubai is indeed a sexy city (architecturally speaking)


----------



## LoopDoGG79 (Nov 7, 2012)

85gallon said:


>

Click to collapse



Cat on cat action.


----------



## Naaser (Nov 7, 2012)

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Nov 7, 2012)

Easier than it sounds, harder than it looks.


----------



## Dirk (Nov 7, 2012)

*Alison Brie on the set of Community*






Just because!


----------



## tallyforeman (Nov 7, 2012)




----------



## tallyforeman (Nov 7, 2012)




----------



## themacman1000 (Nov 7, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Easier than it sounds, harder than it looks.

Click to collapse



I love Dog. HL2 rocks. 

Sent from my HTC One XL


----------



## aristo2jzgte (Nov 7, 2012)

Haha!

Sent from my SGH-T889 using xda premium


----------



## orb3000 (Nov 7, 2012)




----------



## coolsandie (Nov 7, 2012)




----------



## Danial723 (Nov 7, 2012)

Sent from my SGH-T989 using xda premium


----------



## NotATreoFan (Nov 7, 2012)

Last warning. Any more political posts, and you will be banned.


----------



## M_T_M (Nov 7, 2012)

An I just cleaned this thread up...make with teh funneee pics mates! :silly:


----------



## jugg1es (Nov 7, 2012)

I'm your huckleberry


----------



## redneck_666 (Nov 7, 2012)

This is what I hear every damn time that song gets played.


----------



## mrrick (Nov 7, 2012)

*signed


----------



## matgras (Nov 7, 2012)

Danial723 said:


> Sent from my SGH-T989 using xda premium

Click to collapse



<3 linux, because its complicated, never gonna back to windows :3

sony xperia ray ics 4.0.4
stock rom unrooted


----------



## malybru (Nov 7, 2012)




----------



## Nick Fury (Nov 7, 2012)




----------



## genericmessage (Nov 7, 2012)

Sent from my Xoom using Tapatalk 2


----------



## 85gallon (Nov 8, 2012)

For people watching Walking Dead...


----------



## DROIDRAZ (Nov 8, 2012)

Sent from my XT912


----------



## mrrick (Nov 8, 2012)

*signed


----------



## Hayden18 (Nov 8, 2012)

Sent from my Xperia S using xda premium


----------



## ak700 (Nov 8, 2012)

Too Late?


----------



## LoopDoGG79 (Nov 8, 2012)

ak700 said:


> Too Late?

Click to collapse



No, too soon....


----------



## Dirk (Nov 8, 2012)




----------



## malybru (Nov 8, 2012)

There's a line between freedom and slavery.


----------



## Dirk (Nov 8, 2012)




----------



## malybru (Nov 8, 2012)

How to:







How not to:




DirkGently said:


>

Click to collapse


----------



## Dirk (Nov 8, 2012)




----------



## jugg1es (Nov 8, 2012)

DirkGently said:


>

Click to collapse



I've still got those discs somewhere myself.

I'm your huckleberry


----------



## Dirk (Nov 8, 2012)

jugg1es said:


> I've still got those discs somewhere myself.
> 
> I'm your huckleberry

Click to collapse



Old Skool! This is how i used to load a game:











..and then later, one of these...






...would provide hours of gaming on one of these:


----------



## jugg1es (Nov 8, 2012)

Yup, had all of those and the QL with the dedicated tape loader

I'm your huckleberry


----------



## VladHD (Nov 8, 2012)




----------



## Danial723 (Nov 8, 2012)

Sent from my SGH-T989 using xda premium


----------



## jugg1es (Nov 8, 2012)

I'm your huckleberry


----------



## Dirk (Nov 8, 2012)

jugg1es said:


> Yup, had all of those and the QL with the dedicated tape loader
> 
> I'm your huckleberry

Click to collapse



This might take you back. A Jet Set Willy room map: (Click image for large view)





A friend and i used the map published in Crash magazine to visit every room and complete the game. It's a shame that platform games are all but dead now.


----------



## jugg1es (Nov 8, 2012)

DirkGently said:


> This might take you back. A Jet Set Willy room map: (Click image for large view)
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



When I moved a couple off years ago I cleaned out the lift and the out a load of old school magazines. Not before I sat there for about an hour thumbing through them, brought back memories.

I'm your huckleberry


----------



## Dirk (Nov 8, 2012)

Sabre Wulf, Underwurlde, Atic Atac:












and not forgetting Manic Miner:






Good times!


----------



## jugg1es (Nov 8, 2012)

Jet Set Willy 

I'm your huckleberry


----------



## Dirk (Nov 8, 2012)

Okay, so enough 80's nostalgia now. Reposting this for those who haven't seen it before:


----------



## jaszek (Nov 8, 2012)

Welcome to NY. lol


----------



## MissionImprobable (Nov 8, 2012)




----------



## xaccers (Nov 8, 2012)

DirkGently said:


> Sabre Wulf, Underwurlde, Atic Atac:
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Ah those days were great weren't they?

Did you ever play Exile?





Would you like to? Someone's remade it!
http://exile.ovine.net/index.php

Map: http://exile.ovine.net/map.png


Oh and roll on the next Elite!


----------



## matgras (Nov 8, 2012)

They are working on an elite 2 or something like that

sony xperia ray ics 4.0.4
stock rom unrooted


----------



## mrrick (Nov 8, 2012)

Like a boss. Err.. Something

*signed


----------



## prototype7 (Nov 8, 2012)

---------- Post added at 05:30 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:29 PM ----------


----------



## Danial723 (Nov 8, 2012)

Might wanna delete the political pic.....someone is walking around with the ban hammer taking out people posting political stuff

Sent from my SGH-T989 using xda premium


----------



## prototype7 (Nov 8, 2012)

Danial723 said:


> Might wanna delete the political pic.....someone is walking around with the ban hammer taking out people posting political stuff
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T989 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Wasn't really political, the point was it was all black and white lol. If it needs to be removed, it can be removed.


----------



## Danial723 (Nov 8, 2012)

Mine was even less political....it was a pic of Denver with dense fog that said " meanwhile in Colorado"

Sent from my SGH-T989 using xda premium


----------



## prototype7 (Nov 8, 2012)

Danial723 said:


> Mine was even less political....it was a pic of Denver with dense fog that said " meanwhile in Colorado"
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T989 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Saw that one somewhere else, that was good lol. I don't think it needs to be removed, so it'll stay there until it gets removed. Now, back to posting images and no more questioning modding :silly:

---------- Post added at 06:03 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:00 PM ----------


----------



## genericmessage (Nov 8, 2012)

---------- Post added at 06:27 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:24 PM ----------

Repost from forever ago?


----------



## LordManhattan (Nov 9, 2012)




----------



## InfiniteNomad (Nov 9, 2012)

Gubment Cheeze


----------



## ak700 (Nov 9, 2012)

Transformers 4 is COMING!!!


----------



## MissionImprobable (Nov 9, 2012)

These are a few of my favorite things:


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Nov 9, 2012)

The eyes in that black & white one, wow!!

Easier than it sounds, harder than it looks.


----------



## 85gallon (Nov 9, 2012)

MissionImprobable said:


> These are a few of my favorite things:

Click to collapse



Somebody take that woman's sunblock or find her a tanning bed!


----------



## Dirk (Nov 9, 2012)

*Möbius Bacon:*


----------



## sebgonz (Nov 9, 2012)

There's some really nice stuff here. Here's something I've done recently that I'm really proud of. Did this for Sax in Brigend. Let me know if you want anything done. I'm happy to help you out.


----------



## Dirk (Nov 9, 2012)




----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Nov 9, 2012)

Easier than it sounds, harder than it looks.


----------



## Dirk (Nov 9, 2012)




----------



## malybru (Nov 9, 2012)




----------



## Dirk (Nov 9, 2012)




----------



## coolsandie (Nov 9, 2012)

This is a drawing done in pencil, not a photo.

I know it’s hard to believe but the picture you see above? It’s not a photograph. It’s actually a drawing by amazing artist Diego Fazio. Like he drew this super realistic picture with a real pencil.

And here’s a picture of "Work in progress" in the link below
http://diegokoi.deviantart.com/art/Work-in-progress-330778450?q=gallery:diegokoi&qo=3

Diego Fazio (aka DiegoKoi) , a 22-year-old artist in Italy, originally was a tattoo artist and has developed an amazing knack for drawing photorealistic pictures. His picture above is more detailed and more impressive than any amount of megapixels.


----------



## malybru (Nov 9, 2012)

Troll lol


----------



## Dirk (Nov 9, 2012)

coolsandie said:


> This is a drawing done in pencil, not a photo.
> 
> I know it’s hard to believe but the picture you see above? It’s not a photograph. It’s actually a drawing by amazing artist Diego Fazio. Like he drew this super realistic picture with a real pencil.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Incredible! 

In a similar vein, this picture done in Windows Paint is pretty outstanding too:






http://diamonster.deviantart.com/art/powerdraw-17908194


----------



## Hayden18 (Nov 9, 2012)

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda premium


----------



## gmaster1 (Nov 9, 2012)

DirkGently said:


> Incredible!
> 
> In a similar vein, this picture done in Windows Paint is pretty outstanding too:
> 
> ...

Click to collapse











coolsandie said:


> This is a drawing done in pencil, not a photo.
> 
> I know it’s hard to believe but the picture you see above? It’s not a photograph. It’s actually a drawing by amazing artist Diego Fazio. Like he drew this super realistic picture with a real pencil.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Woah  it realy does look real until you get close ups on them. 

That's right, I'm a *premium* potayto. Problem


----------



## Dirk (Nov 9, 2012)




----------



## LordManhattan (Nov 9, 2012)




----------



## jaszek (Nov 9, 2012)

Hey Skinny. Look what Canon sent me. lol


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Nov 9, 2012)

jaszek said:


> Hey Skinny. Look what Canon sent me. lol

Click to collapse



Sweet!!  Plus the mic...great combo.

Easier than it sounds, harder than it looks.


----------



## jugg1es (Nov 9, 2012)

jaszek said:


> Hey Skinny. Look what Canon sent me. lol

Click to collapse



That's quite a bit of kit. On loan or present

I'm your huckleberry


----------



## jaszek (Nov 9, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Sweet!!  Plus the mic...great combo.
> 
> Easier than it sounds, harder than it looks.

Click to collapse



Yea. The mic is mine. I need to come up with a voice recorder to record the audio from the sound board at the concert, and a mic for interviews. The Rode might not be enough. I'll see. Also, the rode mic pisses me off since I can't get to the buttons under it. Might somehow get it on the mic holder though.

---------- Post added at 05:21 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:21 PM ----------




jugg1es said:


> That's quite a bit of kit. On loan or present
> 
> I'm your huckleberry

Click to collapse



On loan. I don't do much video. I'm just took it out for sunday. I'm going to Miami to film a concert.


----------



## neim81094 (Nov 9, 2012)

It's perfect had me laughing everytime i see it

Sent from my SGH-T999 using xda app-developers app


----------



## prototype7 (Nov 9, 2012)




----------



## LordManhattan (Nov 9, 2012)




----------



## 063_XOBX (Nov 9, 2012)

LordManhattan said:


>

Click to collapse



Soon.


----------



## M_T_M (Nov 9, 2012)

LordManhattan said:


>

Click to collapse



Indeed ol' chap...like a sir

Sent from my SCH-I535 using xda premium


----------



## mrrick (Nov 10, 2012)

*signed


----------



## veeman (Nov 10, 2012)




----------



## LordManhattan (Nov 10, 2012)

mrrick said:


> *signed

Click to collapse



Hmm, Denmark is pretty small. 5.5 million people on that piece of land is pretty impressive!

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Nov 10, 2012)

LordManhattan said:


> Hmm, Denmark is pretty small. 5.5 million people on that piece of land is pretty impressive!
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



But not one of them is a zombie, so there ya go.

Easier than it sounds, harder than it looks.


----------



## veeman (Nov 10, 2012)

---------- Post added at 08:47 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:29 PM ----------


----------



## genericmessage (Nov 10, 2012)

Yeeeeaaahhhhhhhhh!


Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Metallijim (Nov 10, 2012)

Thought I'd share this.....


Sent from my metalliArc S


----------



## LordManhattan (Nov 10, 2012)

Metallijim said:


> Thought I'd share this.....
> View attachment 1470735
> 
> Sent from my metalliArc S

Click to collapse



Almost as bad as the cardboard shaped like an iPhone that got bids up to $200.000 on Ebay a couple of days ago.

Yes, it was a square with rounded corners 

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## DD-Ripper (Nov 10, 2012)

Share if u wish as I created this now... 






Sent from My Premium Calculator HD


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Nov 10, 2012)

DD-Ripper said:


> Share if u wish as I created this now...
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



"more better"?  also, the S3 is out.


----------



## DD-Ripper (Nov 10, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> "more better"?  also, the S3 is out.

Click to collapse



What I meant to say is that even though Galaxy S2 is 1 1/2 year older than the iPhone 5, its still yet better...
Also Galaxy S3 clearly kicks out iPhone 5... 

Sent from My Premium Calculator HD


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Nov 10, 2012)

DD-Ripper said:


> What I meant to say is that even though Galaxy S2 is 1 1/2 year older than the iPhone 5, its still yet better...
> Also Galaxy S3 clearly kicks out iPhone 5...
> 
> Sent from My Premium Calculator HD

Click to collapse



I know all that, but I would consider myself negligent if I didn't make my point.


----------



## trell959 (Nov 10, 2012)

Sent from my SGH-I777 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## LordManhattan (Nov 10, 2012)

---------- Post added at 09:19 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:04 PM ----------


----------



## malybru (Nov 10, 2012)




----------



## mrrick (Nov 10, 2012)

*signed


----------



## mrrick (Nov 10, 2012)

*signed


----------



## 063_XOBX (Nov 10, 2012)




----------



## mrrick (Nov 10, 2012)

*signed


----------



## tallyforeman (Nov 11, 2012)

http://uberhumor.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/10/1LlNY.gif



Crap... I really shouldn't do this under the influence


----------



## ceredics (Nov 11, 2012)

mrrick said:


> *signed

Click to collapse



Lmao


----------



## mrrick (Nov 11, 2012)

*signed


----------



## veeman (Nov 11, 2012)




----------



## malybru (Nov 11, 2012)

Pencil Pr0n


----------



## veeman (Nov 11, 2012)

malybru said:


> Pencil Pr0n

Click to collapse



I don't see the *point* in doing that.


----------



## TEdit (Nov 11, 2012)

what is this a croco-duck? )


----------



## malybru (Nov 11, 2012)

veeman said:


> I don't see the *point* in doing that.

Click to collapse



I cannot quite see what you did there.


----------



## veeman (Nov 11, 2012)

malybru said:


> I cannot quite see what you did there.

Click to collapse


----------



## trell959 (Nov 11, 2012)

Sent from my SGH-I777 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## 85gallon (Nov 11, 2012)




----------



## trell959 (Nov 11, 2012)

Sent from my SGH-I777 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## 85gallon (Nov 11, 2012)

trell959 said:


> Sent from my SGH-I777 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



1988


----------



## mrrick (Nov 11, 2012)

*signed


----------



## trell959 (Nov 11, 2012)

Sent from my SGH-I777 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## mrrick (Nov 11, 2012)

*signed


----------



## mrrick (Nov 11, 2012)

Just. Awesome. 

*signed


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Nov 11, 2012)

My latest.






Easier than it sounds, harder than it looks.


----------



## LordManhattan (Nov 11, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> My latest.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse


----------



## mrrick (Nov 11, 2012)

*signed


----------



## redneck_666 (Nov 11, 2012)

Took 30 minutes more than usual to clean up a shop...


----------



## mrrick (Nov 11, 2012)

redneck_666 said:


> Took 30 minutes more than usual to clean up a shop...

Click to collapse



I just clocked 21hrs ot this week. Insane.. Overtime is necessary these days. 



*signed


----------



## tallyforeman (Nov 11, 2012)

First time using photosphere on my gnex:


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Nov 11, 2012)

tallyforeman said:


> First time using photosphere on my gnex:

Click to collapse



your sig pic still gets me lol.  I'm on the app most of the time, so I hardly get to see it.:good:


----------



## Dirk (Nov 11, 2012)




----------



## ak700 (Nov 11, 2012)

[/QUOTE]


----------



## mrrick (Nov 11, 2012)

Praying mantis. Snails. Symbiotic? 

*signed


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Nov 11, 2012)

mrrick said:


> Praying mantis. Snails. Symbiotic?
> 
> *signed

Click to collapse



.....Not sure if Symbiotic, or Photoshop....




:cyclops:


----------



## trell959 (Nov 11, 2012)

Sent from my SGH-I777 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## StormMcCloud (Nov 11, 2012)




----------



## domini99 (Nov 11, 2012)

http://d24w6bsrhbeh9d.cloudfront.net/photo/3535239_700b.jpg

Sent from my sending thing..


----------



## ross231 (Nov 11, 2012)




----------



## Danial723 (Nov 11, 2012)

Sent from my SGH-T989 using xda premium


----------



## LordManhattan (Nov 11, 2012)




----------



## malybru (Nov 11, 2012)




----------



## LordManhattan (Nov 11, 2012)




----------



## mrrick (Nov 11, 2012)

*signed


----------



## malybru (Nov 11, 2012)

LordManhattan said:


>

Click to collapse



Progress.
I love it!


----------



## Danial723 (Nov 11, 2012)

reposts everywhere!!!!

Sent from my SGH-T989 using xda premium


----------



## LordManhattan (Nov 11, 2012)

Danial723 said:


> reposts everywhere!!!!
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T989 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Your post is also a repost.


----------



## Danial723 (Nov 11, 2012)

Sent from my SGH-T989 using xda premium


----------



## UndisputedGuy (Nov 11, 2012)

Sent from my ASUS Transformer Pad TF300T using xda app-developers app


----------



## mrrick (Nov 11, 2012)

Fu*k war. Fu*k it right in the a*s 

*signed


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Nov 11, 2012)

Rick is on a roll this weekend :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:




Wait.




Rick.




Roll.




Nvm.

Easier than it sounds, harder than it looks.


----------



## mrrick (Nov 11, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Rick is on a roll this weekend :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I hardly get here anymore, between Work,kids, football, gymnastics, softball,homework, eat, sleep, repeat.. 

You have kids, you know what's up.. 

I've been constantly adding to my pic collection thru out though, so when I do finally get here. BAM.. But Then, I see most of the ones I want to post have been posted already. 



Derp.. 
*signed


----------



## 85gallon (Nov 11, 2012)

10 chars


----------



## mrrick (Nov 11, 2012)

*signed


----------



## Danial723 (Nov 11, 2012)

mrrick said:


> *signed

Click to collapse



come at me bro

Sent from my SGH-T989 using xda premium


----------



## malybru (Nov 12, 2012)

Sweet dreams


----------



## LordManhattan (Nov 12, 2012)

Sweet dreams indeed


----------



## malybru (Nov 12, 2012)

Alternatively:


----------



## mrrick (Nov 12, 2012)

*signed


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Nov 12, 2012)

Easier than it sounds, harder than it looks.


----------



## LordManhattan (Nov 12, 2012)

Meh, i'll think i'll pick this one. 






or maybe this one.. 






...OR even this one.. (It's "Force India F1 team's motorhome, and i imagine it takes a while to move that)


----------



## malybru (Nov 12, 2012)

B*lime*y


----------



## Nick Fury (Nov 12, 2012)

not posted in here for a little while so why not


----------



## 85gallon (Nov 12, 2012)

malybru said:


> Alternatively:

Click to collapse



FTFY


----------



## mrrick (Nov 12, 2012)

*signed


----------



## LordManhattan (Nov 12, 2012)




----------



## mrrick (Nov 12, 2012)

*signed


----------



## NotATreoFan (Nov 12, 2012)

mrrick said:


> *signed

Click to collapse



I miss Chick-o-Stick... Used to get them for .10 a piece when I was a kid.


----------



## shahkam (Nov 12, 2012)

mrrick said:


> Fu*k war. Fu*k it right in the a*s
> 
> *signed

Click to collapse



Do love not war... condoms are cheaper then guns..

Sent from my SGH-T999 using xda premium


----------



## Thats OK (Nov 12, 2012)

*Deploying iPlanes at sea!*


----------



## corryrox (Nov 12, 2012)

:laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## Naaser (Nov 12, 2012)

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## redneck_666 (Nov 12, 2012)

I hate nit picky customers...


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Nov 12, 2012)

redneck_666 said:


> I hate nit picky customers...

Click to collapse



Give em an inch, they take a mile.


----------



## Dirk (Nov 12, 2012)




----------



## mrrick (Nov 12, 2012)

*signed


----------



## malybru (Nov 12, 2012)




----------



## Hayden18 (Nov 12, 2012)

..


----------



## Dirk (Nov 12, 2012)

http://theoatmeal.com/quiz/zombie_bite


----------



## roofrider (Nov 12, 2012)

Damn!


----------



## Dirk (Nov 12, 2012)

roofrider said:


> Damn!

Click to collapse



So that would give me 12 extra minutes to find recipes on Google for how best to prepare human brains for eating! :victory:





http://theoatmeal.com/quiz/phone_germs


----------



## Hayden18 (Nov 12, 2012)

..


----------



## malybru (Nov 12, 2012)

Ha! I win








What game are we playing?



---------- Post added at 12:33 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:29 PM ----------




DirkGently said:


> http://theoatmeal.com/quiz/phone_germs

Click to collapse



Ha!
I win again.






Help me


----------



## Dirk (Nov 12, 2012)

malybru said:


> Ha! I win
> 
> 
> What game are we playing?
> ...

Click to collapse



If you've been bitten by a Zombie, lick your phone. You may just die before you turn!


----------



## malybru (Nov 12, 2012)




----------



## Hayden18 (Nov 12, 2012)

malybru said:


> Ha! I win
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse




i fear i may already dead


----------



## Dirk (Nov 12, 2012)

Hayden18 said:


> i fear i may already dead

Click to collapse





Wire brush and sulphuric acid. Gorilla glass should be ok, right?


----------



## xaccers (Nov 12, 2012)

I also had just under 3.5 million germs on my phone.


----------



## Dirk (Nov 12, 2012)

xaccers said:


> I also had just under 3.5 million germs on my phone.

Click to collapse



Are you attempting to cultivate new forms of life in your pocket?


----------



## Dirk (Nov 12, 2012)

m1l4droid said:


> Hey look at this SOB! My new phone!!
> 
> View attachment 1476116
> 
> Sent from my Nexus S

Click to collapse



Congrats. What is it?






http://theoatmeal.com/comics/computers


----------



## husam666 (Nov 12, 2012)

Damn


----------



## Dirk (Nov 12, 2012)

husam666 said:


> Damn

Click to collapse



Dude! You're practically a Zombie already.


----------



## husam666 (Nov 12, 2012)

DirkGently said:


> Dude! You're practically a Zombie already.

Click to collapse



I was born a zombie


----------



## Dirk (Nov 12, 2012)

husam666 said:


> I was born a zombie

Click to collapse


----------



## Dirk (Nov 12, 2012)

Double Post


----------



## malybru (Nov 12, 2012)

Foods of the world:


----------



## Dirk (Nov 12, 2012)

malybru said:


> Foods of the world:

Click to collapse



Awesome!



m1l4droid said:


> You serious? It's THE LEGEND! The HTC HD2!!! I still have my Nexus S though.

Click to collapse



We're both rockin it old skool. I'll be using my Gingerbread powered Nexus One ten years from now with any luck.


----------



## LordManhattan (Nov 12, 2012)

DirkGently said:


> Congrats. What is it?

Click to collapse


----------



## husam666 (Nov 12, 2012)




----------



## Dirk (Nov 12, 2012)

LordManhattan said:


>

Click to collapse


----------



## domini99 (Nov 12, 2012)

Facepalm..


Sent from my sending thing..


----------



## malybru (Nov 12, 2012)

Time:











Ink calendar:


----------



## Dirk (Nov 12, 2012)

m1l4droid said:


> Now, there's nothing wrong with that!
> 
> Long live the HD2. But, the touchscreen is faulty and I need to fix it.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus S

Click to collapse



If you need any WM 6.5.x themes i know just the guy!


----------



## trell959 (Nov 12, 2012)

Sent from my SGH-I777 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## husam666 (Nov 12, 2012)

m1l4droid said:


> Nah I'm running Gingerbread on it.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus S

Click to collapse



try WP 7.8 for a change


----------



## mrrick (Nov 12, 2012)

*signed


----------



## malybru (Nov 12, 2012)




----------



## Dirk (Nov 12, 2012)

^^ I looked into using that picture as a default Wallpaper for a WM theme once. Couldn't get it to gel with Titanium over it. It's a great image though!


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Nov 12, 2012)

mrrick said:


> *signed

Click to collapse



Here's mine.






Easier than it sounds, harder than it looks.


----------



## M_T_M (Nov 12, 2012)

You people and your flying babies

___________________________
If I had a nickel for every troll I see, I'd be a rich troll


----------



## Dirk (Nov 12, 2012)

http://theoatmeal.com/quiz/velociraptor_bed


----------



## LordManhattan (Nov 12, 2012)

DirkGently said:


> http://theoatmeal.com/quiz/velociraptor_bed

Click to collapse



Like a boss


----------



## Dirk (Nov 12, 2012)

LordManhattan said:


> Like a boss

Click to collapse



I'd hide behind you and hope that it's too full after eating you to come after me. I might try strangling it with your intestines once it's asleep! :good:


----------



## 063_XOBX (Nov 12, 2012)

LordManhattan said:


> Like a boss

Click to collapse



Like a boss' boss.


----------



## Mephikun (Nov 12, 2012)

I got  aminute and 13 seconds. I win

Sent from my Nook Tablet (that I never use) using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jugg1es (Nov 12, 2012)

Mephikun said:


> I got  aminute and 13 seconds. I win
> 
> Sent from my Nook Tablet (that I never use) using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Pic or it didn't happen

"When it comes to thought, some people stop at nothing".


----------



## husam666 (Nov 12, 2012)

aw yeah


----------



## Mephikun (Nov 12, 2012)

jugg1es said:


> Pic or it didn't happen
> 
> "When it comes to thought, some people stop at nothing".

Click to collapse



Can't copy and paste on B&N's crappy modified android

Sent from my Nook Tablet (that I never use) using Tapatalk 2


----------



## LordManhattan (Nov 12, 2012)

063_XOBX said:


> Like a boss' boss.

Click to collapse



You just picked the most badass alternatives so you would win  Cheating. 



Mephikun said:


> I got  aminute and 13 seconds. I win
> 
> Sent from my Nook Tablet (that I never use) using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Nope.


----------



## jugg1es (Nov 12, 2012)

Mephikun said:


> Can't copy and paste on B&N's crappy modified android
> 
> Sent from my Nook Tablet (that I never use) using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Didn't happen then.

"When it comes to thought, some people stop at nothing".


----------



## 063_XOBX (Nov 12, 2012)

LordManhattan said:


> You just picked the most badass alternatives so you would win  Cheating.
> 
> 
> 
> Nope.

Click to collapse



Nope. Strictly true.
Some training in boxing/ martial arts. Check
Wrestling with friends/siblings. Check
Punch him in his raptor balls. Check.


----------



## LordManhattan (Nov 12, 2012)

I win.


----------



## husam666 (Nov 12, 2012)

LordManhattan said:


> I win.

Click to collapse



Liar liar, pants on fire


----------



## LordManhattan (Nov 12, 2012)

husam666 said:


> Liar liar, pants on fire

Click to collapse



My pants may be on fire, but that doesn't make me a liar!


----------



## husam666 (Nov 12, 2012)

LordManhattan said:


> My pants may be on fire, but that doesn't make me a liar!

Click to collapse



Enjoy your hotdog then












---------- Post added at 08:52 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:50 PM ----------


----------



## 063_XOBX (Nov 12, 2012)

LordManhattan said:


> My pants may be on fire, but that doesn't make me a liar!

Click to collapse



Flaming pants must be a good velociraptor deterrent.


----------



## K.A. (Nov 12, 2012)

http://tinyurl.com/bkzdw96


----------



## fks_Para (Nov 12, 2012)

This is my first animated picture 
rskill3r is my old nickname ​


----------



## husam666 (Nov 12, 2012)




----------



## xaccers (Nov 12, 2012)

Me:





The wife:


----------



## malybru (Nov 12, 2012)




----------



## husam666 (Nov 12, 2012)

malybru said:


>

Click to collapse



thanks for the information man


----------



## malybru (Nov 12, 2012)

husam666 said:


> thanks for the information man

Click to collapse



You can never have too much information.


----------



## husam666 (Nov 12, 2012)

malybru said:


> You can never have too much information.

Click to collapse


----------



## malybru (Nov 12, 2012)

^Nice^

Sometimes,you can just leave things to the imagination.


----------



## husam666 (Nov 12, 2012)

malybru said:


> ^Nice^
> 
> Sometimes,you can just leave things to the imagination.

Click to collapse



not this time 












---------- Post added at 11:16 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:00 PM ----------


----------



## malybru (Nov 12, 2012)

Mind how you approach a spider...


----------



## husam666 (Nov 12, 2012)

lmao
this one's cool


----------



## xaccers (Nov 12, 2012)

malybru said:


> You can never have too much information.

Click to collapse



O'Rly?


----------



## husam666 (Nov 12, 2012)

xaccers said:


> O'Rly?

Click to collapse



there's one hiding in his suit


----------



## malybru (Nov 12, 2012)

Backpack


----------



## xaccers (Nov 12, 2012)

husam666 said:


> there's one hiding in his suit

Click to collapse


----------



## husam666 (Nov 12, 2012)

xaccers said:


>

Click to collapse



this is exactly how I looked like laughing to that :|


----------



## LordManhattan (Nov 12, 2012)

malybru said:


>

Click to collapse



Sorry to be the party pooper around here, but that's not true. A study concluded that we do in fact NOT "eat" spiders while we're at sleep. 

They even made a person go to sleep and then they lowered a spider on her face to see what the spider did. First of all, the spider did nothing, and left the face. Second, it's Impossible for a human being to swallow unless we want to, and that's because of something that's called the gag reflex. As soon as something goes down our throat, it shuts close. Third, no spider goes voluntarily down a humid and dark place to die.

I'll be here all week.

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## mrrick (Nov 12, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Here's mine.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Awesome! 

Halloween candy is on top of the fridge..! 

*signed


----------



## trell959 (Nov 12, 2012)

Post fail


----------



## husam666 (Nov 12, 2012)

LordManhattan said:


> Sorry to be the party pooper around here, but that's not true. A study concluded that we do in fact NOT "eat" spiders while we're at sleep.
> 
> They even made a person go to sleep and then they lowered a spider on her face to see what the spider did. First of all, the spider did nothing, and left the face. Second, it's Impossible for a human being to swallow unless we want to, and that's because of something that's called the gag reflex. As soon as something goes down our throat, it shuts close. Third, no spider goes voluntarily down a humid and dark place to die.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



you just ruined the whole joke, gosh


----------



## trell959 (Nov 12, 2012)

Sent from my SGH-I777 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## malybru (Nov 12, 2012)

OCD,anyone?


----------



## 85gallon (Nov 12, 2012)

*Blue-Heeler*









Wow, I just noticed she is also married to Brian but interested in women.  LOL


----------



## gmaster1 (Nov 12, 2012)

malybru said:


> OCD,anyone?

Click to collapse



As a wise old post said "now its symetrical" XD (dont ask about photshop skills )

That's right, I'm a *premium* potayto. Problem


----------



## malybru (Nov 12, 2012)

gmaster1 said:


> That's right, I'm a *premium* potayto. Problem

Click to collapse


----------



## gmaster1 (Nov 12, 2012)

malybru said:


>

Click to collapse



Mmm...a usp; universal storage potayto...i LIKE IT!

Also. I realised my last photo never posted so here it is:...ill edit it the second my internet speeds go up

Sent from my GT-I8150 using xda app-developers app


----------



## NotATreoFan (Nov 12, 2012)




----------



## MissionImprobable (Nov 12, 2012)

malybru said:


> Pencil Pr0n

Click to collapse



That mess is almost making my skin itch...


----------



## LordManhattan (Nov 12, 2012)

husam666 said:


> you just ruined the whole joke, gosh

Click to collapse



Mission accomplished 

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## malybru (Nov 12, 2012)




----------



## gmaster1 (Nov 12, 2012)

http://db.tt/BAcLyPQW
At last. Dropbox has stopped being a pain due to internet speeds. But heres my responce to the ocd thing

Edit: i give up with dropbox. I have a link now guys instead to the photo.

That's right, I'm a *premium* potayto. Problem


----------



## malybru (Nov 12, 2012)

gmaster1 said:


> At last. Dropbox has stopped being a pain due to internet speeds. But heres my responce to the ocd thing
> 
> That's right, I'm a *premium* potayto. Problem

Click to collapse



Hmmmmmmm.
A FTFY

How about this one:


----------



## jugg1es (Nov 12, 2012)

Failed pic,





"When it comes to thought, some people stop at nothing".


----------



## LordManhattan (Nov 12, 2012)




----------



## Danial723 (Nov 13, 2012)

LordManhattan said:


> Sorry to be the party pooper around here, but that's not true. A study concluded that we do in fact NOT "eat" spiders while we're at sleep.
> 
> They even made a person go to sleep and then they lowered a spider on her face to see what the spider did. First of all, the spider did nothing, and left the face. Second, it's Impossible for a human being to swallow unless we want to, and that's because of something that's called the gag reflex. As soon as something goes down our throat, it shuts close. Third, no spider goes voluntarily down a humid and dark place to die.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Hmm gag reflex....I know a few girls that don't have one....your post is invalid

Sent from my SGH-T989 using xda premium


----------



## trell959 (Nov 13, 2012)

Sent from my SGH-I777 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## LordManhattan (Nov 13, 2012)

Danial723 said:


> Hmm gag reflex....I know a few sluts that don't have one....your post is still valid though.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T989 using xda premium

Click to collapse



FTFY


----------



## gmaster1 (Nov 13, 2012)

jugg1es said:


> Failed pic,
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Im new to using dropbox photos on xda. Id usualy upload it directly via tapatalk or site. So call me n00b until i master the way of dropbox! Ive had dropbox a long time but never used it...

That's right, I'm a *premium* potayto. Problem


----------



## mrrick (Nov 13, 2012)

*signed


----------



## malybru (Nov 13, 2012)




----------



## gmaster1 (Nov 13, 2012)

malybru said:


> Hmmmmmmm.
> A FTFY
> 
> How about this one:

Click to collapse



XD
https://dl-web.dropbox.com/get/Public/Rolls gone wrong.jpg?w=18210d50

That's right, I'm a *premium* potayto. Problem 

If anyone can gimme a tutorial on how to use dropbox photos on xda liek everyone else could they please pm it to me. Signed the dropbox on xda noob (me )


----------



## malybru (Nov 13, 2012)

gmaster1 said:


> XD
> 
> That's right, I'm a *premium* potayto. Problem
> 
> If anyone can gimme a tutorial on how to use dropbox photos on xda liek everyone else could they please pm it to me. Signed the dropbox on xda noob (me )

Click to collapse



Place photo in dropbox public folder,right click,dropbox,copy public link,paste in between 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Your pic is just :


----------



## LordManhattan (Nov 13, 2012)

malybru said:


> Place photo in dropbox public folder,right click,dropbox,copy public link,paste in between

Click to collapse



But there's a bandwidth limit, so his pics will disappear after 10 minutes.


----------



## malybru (Nov 13, 2012)

LordManhattan said:


> But there's a bandwidth limit, so his pics will disappear after 10 minutes.

Click to collapse



I don't get that on mine???


----------



## LordManhattan (Nov 13, 2012)

malybru said:


> I don't get that on mine???

Click to collapse



Do you have a paid account? All free accounts have bandwidth limits, and that's why i never post anything from Dropbox. Just take a look in a dev section here and try to download something from a Dropbox link. Won't work.


----------



## malybru (Nov 13, 2012)

LordManhattan said:


> Do you have a paid account? All free accounts have bandwidth limits, and that's why i never post anything from Dropbox. Just take a look in a dev section here and try to download something from a Dropbox link. Won't work.

Click to collapse



Nope.
Not a paid account.
Yet,I have always used DB for my pix here.
No problem.
Luck,or what?


----------



## mrrick (Nov 13, 2012)

*signed


----------



## LordManhattan (Nov 13, 2012)

malybru said:


> Nope.
> Not a paid account.
> Yet,I have always used DB for my pix here.
> No problem.
> Luck,or what?

Click to collapse


----------



## malybru (Nov 13, 2012)

LordManhattan said:


>

Click to collapse


----------



## 85gallon (Nov 13, 2012)

I'll leave this here.

I posted it in one of the  threads where one of our *EX* members  apparently had a meltdown!!  LOL   Thread is gone now!! 

Mods should have left the threads as a warning to others!!!  :laugh:


----------



## LordManhattan (Nov 13, 2012)

85gallon said:


> I'll leave this here.
> 
> I posted it in one of the  threads where one of our *EX* members  apparently had a meltdown!!  LOL   Thread is gone now!!
> 
> Mods should have left the threads as a warning to others!!!  :laugh:

Click to collapse



Yeah, they should make it a sticky, and just make it.. hang there


----------



## mrrick (Nov 13, 2012)

*signed


----------



## trell959 (Nov 13, 2012)

This is a picture of a draining sink. 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## mrrick (Nov 13, 2012)

*signed


----------



## KeanuC (Nov 13, 2012)

Sent from my R800x using xda premium


----------



## genericmessage (Nov 13, 2012)

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Dirk (Nov 13, 2012)




----------



## xaccers (Nov 13, 2012)

Danial723 said:


> Hmm gag reflex....I know a few girls that don't have one....your post is invalid
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T989 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Pics or it isn't true.


----------



## Dirk (Nov 13, 2012)




----------



## malybru (Nov 13, 2012)

post fail


----------



## Dirk (Nov 13, 2012)

m1l4droid said:


> http://goo.gl/ez16u

Click to collapse



Dude, that's hot as hell!  

Probably best you didn't post the actual picture though.


----------



## malybru (Nov 13, 2012)

Humanity:


----------



## Hayden18 (Nov 13, 2012)

he's just misunderstood


----------



## malybru (Nov 13, 2012)

Parenting swing fail:






Parenting swing win:


----------



## mrrick (Nov 13, 2012)

*signed


----------



## Dirk (Nov 13, 2012)




----------



## 85gallon (Nov 13, 2012)

Mod edit: last pic removed as it may be offensive to some.


----------



## Dirk (Nov 13, 2012)




----------



## LordManhattan (Nov 13, 2012)




----------



## 85gallon (Nov 13, 2012)

85gallon said:


> Mod edit: last pic removed as it may be offensive to some.

Click to collapse



Awe come on!  That was funny as hell!! :laugh:


----------



## genericmessage (Nov 13, 2012)

*looks at latest poll results*






I might just be der werd.


----------



## LordManhattan (Nov 13, 2012)

genericmessage said:


> *looks at latest poll results*
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



What are you talking about?

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## trell959 (Nov 13, 2012)

Good guy.....everyone.

Sent from my SGH-I777 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## mrrick (Nov 13, 2012)

*signed


----------



## mrrick (Nov 13, 2012)

*signed


----------



## orb3000 (Nov 14, 2012)




----------



## MissionImprobable (Nov 14, 2012)

LordManhattan said:


>

Click to collapse



Your Dropbox game is weak. I have tons of stuff linked from my public folder including some large zips with zero issues.

"post bad, feel bad.png"

CM9ed to your peepers


----------



## Dirk (Nov 14, 2012)




----------



## malybru (Nov 14, 2012)

Water color:


----------



## LordManhattan (Nov 14, 2012)




----------



## trell959 (Nov 14, 2012)

Sent from my SGH-I777 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## husam666 (Nov 14, 2012)




----------



## Dirk (Nov 14, 2012)

husam666 said:


> ...

Click to collapse



Psychedelic Side Of The Moon?



m1l4droid said:


> This made me laugh so hard...

Click to collapse



Dude Wars?


----------



## husam666 (Nov 14, 2012)

DirkGently said:


> Psychedelic Side Of The Moon?
> 
> 
> 
> Dude Wars?

Click to collapse



That's probably what they meant with "Brain Damage"


----------



## Dirk (Nov 14, 2012)

husam666 said:


> That's probably what they meant with "Brain Damage"

Click to collapse



A lot of LSD around in those days! Perhaps it explains the clothes:


----------



## husam666 (Nov 14, 2012)

DirkGently said:


> A lot of LSD around in those days! Perhaps it explains the clothes:

Click to collapse



Mother of hipsters


----------



## malybru (Nov 14, 2012)

Ice pr0n:


----------



## Dirk (Nov 14, 2012)

malybru said:


> Ice pr0n:

Click to collapse


----------



## LordManhattan (Nov 14, 2012)




----------



## malybru (Nov 14, 2012)

HUH?!?!


----------



## Dirk (Nov 14, 2012)

We have our Poll results. Could a passing mod remove it from the thread please?

TIA.


----------



## M_T_M (Nov 14, 2012)

DirkGently said:


> We have our Poll results. Could a passing mod remove it from the thread please?
> 
> TIA.

Click to collapse



Request processed...how come the bird is not teh words, btw?


----------



## LordManhattan (Nov 14, 2012)

M_T_M said:


> Request processed...how come the bird is not teh words, btw?

Click to collapse



It IS the word.


----------



## Dirk (Nov 14, 2012)

M_T_M said:


> Request processed...how come the bird is not teh words, btw?

Click to collapse



Thanks McMatey! 

Also, Grease is teh word, is teh word that you heard....


----------



## Deleted member 4947488 (Nov 14, 2012)




----------



## Dirk (Nov 14, 2012)




----------



## jaszek (Nov 14, 2012)

Since the poll is gone, and no one has any record of how it ended, this means I don't have to make a new sig. **** yea.

Here are some flotation devices I was on on Monday.


----------



## M_T_M (Nov 14, 2012)

jaszek said:


> Since the poll is gone, and no one has any record of how it ended, this means I don't have to make a new sig. **** yea.
> 
> Here are some flotation devices I was on on Monday.

Click to collapse



The bird *WAS* teh word...just sayin'  :silly:


----------



## jaszek (Nov 14, 2012)

M_T_M said:


> The bird *WAS* teh word...just sayin'  :silly:

Click to collapse



Which is why the signature is staying


----------



## Dirk (Nov 14, 2012)

jaszek said:


> Since the poll is gone, and no one has any record of how it ended, this means I don't have to make a new sig. **** yea.

Click to collapse



Ahem...


----------



## M_T_M (Nov 14, 2012)

DirkGently said:


> Ahem...

Click to collapse



Wrong pic is wrong and outdated 

The last numbers were something like this  :silly:


----------



## jaszek (Nov 14, 2012)

I know there were different numbers. M_T-M's screenshot looks more like the correct one.


----------



## Dirk (Nov 14, 2012)

M_T_M said:


> Wrong pic is wrong and outdated
> 
> The last numbers were something like this  :silly:

Click to collapse


----------



## LordManhattan (Nov 14, 2012)

jaszek said:


> I know there were different numbers. M_T-M's screenshot looks more like the correct one.

Click to collapse



Start making a new one. Now.


----------



## tallyforeman (Nov 14, 2012)

LordManhattan said:


>

Click to collapse


----------



## LordManhattan (Nov 14, 2012)

tallyforeman said:


>

Click to collapse



I know. But the guys before me posted some pics of ice, so i thought i would do it too


----------



## tallyforeman (Nov 14, 2012)

LordManhattan said:


> I know. But the guys before me posted some pics of ice, so i thought i would do it too

Click to collapse





That's cool 

---------- Post added at 02:29 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:25 PM ----------


----------



## genericmessage (Nov 14, 2012)

LordManhattan said:


> What are you talking about?
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



B-b-b-bird, bird, bird, b-bird's the word
A-well-a bird, bird, bird, the bird is the word
A-well-a bird, bird, bird, well the bird is the word
A-well-a bird, bird, bird, b-bird's the word
A-well-a bird, bird, bird, well the bird is the word
A-well-a bird, bird, b-bird's the word
A-well-a bird, bird, bird, b-bird's the word
A-well-a bird, bird, bird, well the bird is the word
A-well-a bird, bird, b-bird's the word
A-well-a don't you know about the bird?
Well, everybody knows that the bird is the word!
A-well-a bird, bird, b-bird's the word


----------



## xaccers (Nov 14, 2012)

genericmessage said:


> B-b-b-bird, bird, bird, b-bird's the word
> A-well-a bird, bird, bird, the bird is the word
> A-well-a bird, bird, bird, well the bird is the word
> A-well-a bird, bird, bird, b-bird's the word
> ...

Click to collapse


----------



## M_T_M (Nov 14, 2012)

BANG!!!


----------



## jugg1es (Nov 14, 2012)

"I stopped fighting my inner demons, were on the same side now"


----------



## domini99 (Nov 14, 2012)

just selected new wallpaper for my dual monitor setup


----------



## xaccers (Nov 14, 2012)




----------



## LordManhattan (Nov 14, 2012)

This must be the longest gif in history


----------



## jugg1es (Nov 14, 2012)

"I stopped fighting my inner demons, were on the same side now"


----------



## BeerChameleon (Nov 14, 2012)

LordManhattan said:


> This must be the longest gif in history

Click to collapse



LOL, that is simply awesome!!


----------



## jugg1es (Nov 14, 2012)

LordManhattan said:


> This must be the longest gif in history

Click to collapse



Can't see it on the app

"I stopped fighting my inner demons, were on the same side now"


----------



## BeerChameleon (Nov 14, 2012)

jugg1es said:


> Can't see it on the app
> 
> "I stopped fighting my inner demons, were on the same side now"

Click to collapse



More/Open In Browser


----------



## mrrick (Nov 14, 2012)

jugg1es said:


> Can't see it on the app
> 
> "I stopped fighting my inner demons, were on the same side now"

Click to collapse



save to your gallery and view it there 

*signed


----------



## jugg1es (Nov 14, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> More/Open In Browser

Click to collapse



I know but I'm a lazy...... And that means pudding more buttons

"I stopped fighting my inner demons, were on the same side now"


----------



## BeerChameleon (Nov 14, 2012)

mrrick said:


> save to your gallery and view it there
> 
> *signed

Click to collapse



I tried that and it shortened the frames


----------



## jugg1es (Nov 14, 2012)

Ok, that's pretty cool:thumbup:

"I stopped fighting my inner demons, were on the same side now"

---------- Post added at 01:22 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:28 AM ----------







"I stopped fighting my inner demons, were on the same side now"


----------



## mrrick (Nov 15, 2012)

*signed


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Nov 15, 2012)

mrrick said:


> *signed

Click to collapse








Easier than it sounds, harder than it looks.


----------



## mrrick (Nov 15, 2012)

Tulips, Holland 

*signed


----------



## LordManhattan (Nov 15, 2012)

mrrick said:


> Tulips, Holland
> 
> *signed

Click to collapse



Repost, but it's still beautiful.

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## mrrick (Nov 15, 2012)

LordManhattan said:


> Repost, but it's still beautiful.
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Like, skittles. 

*signed


----------



## LordManhattan (Nov 15, 2012)




----------



## mrrick (Nov 15, 2012)

*signed


----------



## Dirk (Nov 15, 2012)

LordManhattan said:


> This must be the longest gif in history

Click to collapse



Awesome!


----------



## matgras (Nov 15, 2012)

mrrick said:


> Tulips, Holland
> 
> *signed

Click to collapse



K

sony xperia ray ics 4.0.4
stock rom unrooted


----------



## tallyforeman (Nov 15, 2012)




----------



## conantroutman (Nov 15, 2012)

Mmm-mm


----------



## malybru (Nov 15, 2012)




----------



## tallyforeman (Nov 15, 2012)




----------



## SLB9884 (Nov 15, 2012)

Sent from my PC36100 using xda premium


----------



## neim81094 (Nov 15, 2012)

Just some of the randomness i have on my phone

Sent from my SGH-T999 using xda app-developers app

Mod Edit: last picture removed due to foul language.


----------



## 85gallon (Nov 15, 2012)

Hmmm.

Simon!!


----------



## LordManhattan (Nov 15, 2012)




----------



## tallyforeman (Nov 15, 2012)




----------



## orb3000 (Nov 15, 2012)




----------



## mrrick (Nov 15, 2012)

*signed


----------



## KeanuC (Nov 16, 2012)

Sent from my R800x using xda premium


----------



## LoopDoGG79 (Nov 16, 2012)

Neil is da man!!


----------



## jaszek (Nov 16, 2012)

tallyforeman said:


>

Click to collapse



Thought of you when I saw this guy today. lol


----------



## 85gallon (Nov 16, 2012)

2 chars


----------



## Dirk (Nov 16, 2012)




----------



## KnukLHead (Nov 16, 2012)

Sent from my SPH-D710 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## malybru (Nov 16, 2012)

KnukLHead said:


> Sent from my SPH-D710 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse


----------



## Dirk (Nov 16, 2012)




----------



## malybru (Nov 16, 2012)

I  wood use this:


----------



## tallyforeman (Nov 16, 2012)




----------



## M_T_M (Nov 16, 2012)

malybru said:


> I  wood use this:

Click to collapse



Oak my goodness. ..that's cool!! 

---------------------------------
If I had a nickle for every troll I see, I'd be a rich troll


----------



## jaszek (Nov 16, 2012)

m1l4droid said:


> This picture reminds me of GTA IV.

Click to collapse



It's close to where the Russian part of the city in GTA IV was based on.


----------



## malybru (Nov 16, 2012)




----------



## Dirk (Nov 16, 2012)

malybru said:


> I  wood use this:

Click to collapse





M_T_M said:


> Oak my goodness. ..that's cool!!
> 
> ---------------------------------
> If I had a nickle for every troll I see, I'd be a rich troll

Click to collapse



That wood really spruce up your desk. If somebody stole it though, yew wood pine over it. Fir if you lost it, that wood leave you in the larch! Willow be able to live without it?


----------



## tallyforeman (Nov 16, 2012)

malybru said:


> I  wood use this:

Click to collapse





M_T_M said:


> Oak my goodness. ..that's cool!!

Click to collapse





DirkGently said:


> That wood really spruce up your desk. If somebody stole it though, yew wood pine over it. Fir if you lost it, that wood leave you in the larch! Willow be able to live without it?

Click to collapse



You guys wood have to go there.....


----------



## malybru (Nov 16, 2012)

DirkGently said:


> That wood really spruce up your desk. If somebody stole it though, yew wood pine over it. Fir if you lost it, that wood leave you in the larch! Willow be able to live without it?

Click to collapse



That's bloody brilliant


----------



## M_T_M (Nov 16, 2012)

malybru said:


> That's bloody brilliant

Click to collapse



Whatwasdonethere...Isaw!

---------------------------------
If I had a nickle for every troll I see, I'd be a rich troll


----------



## malybru (Nov 16, 2012)

M_T_M said:


> Whatwasdonethere...Isaw!
> 
> ---------------------------------
> If I had a nickle for every troll I see, I'd be a rich troll

Click to collapse



I hear you


----------



## tallyforeman (Nov 16, 2012)

---------- Post added at 10:32 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:24 AM ----------




malybru said:


>

Click to collapse


----------



## Dirk (Nov 16, 2012)




----------



## Dirk (Nov 16, 2012)

*PC pron repost..*


----------



## xaccers (Nov 16, 2012)

DirkGently said:


> That wood really spruce up your desk. If somebody stole it though, yew wood pine over it. Fir if you lost it, that wood leave you in the larch! Willow be able to live without it?

Click to collapse



Ash ut up, I sequoyah did there. What I red wood make me laugh butternut in the mood. Maple yew should cypress your urges. You're not euonymus on the internet


----------



## ross231 (Nov 16, 2012)




----------



## prototype7 (Nov 16, 2012)




----------



## genericmessage (Nov 16, 2012)




----------



## jugg1es (Nov 16, 2012)

"I stopped fighting my inner demons, were on the same side now"


----------



## 85gallon (Nov 16, 2012)




----------



## jugg1es (Nov 16, 2012)

"I stopped fighting my inner demons, were on the same side now"


----------



## LordManhattan (Nov 16, 2012)




----------



## KeanuC (Nov 16, 2012)

Sent from my R800x using xda premium


----------



## ak700 (Nov 16, 2012)

Awesome Archer Art!!


----------



## trell959 (Nov 16, 2012)

LordManhattan said:


>

Click to collapse



Saw that on reddit.

Sent from my SGH-I777 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jugg1es (Nov 16, 2012)

"I stopped fighting my inner demons, were on the same side now"


----------



## orb3000 (Nov 17, 2012)




----------



## LoopDoGG79 (Nov 17, 2012)




----------



## 85gallon (Nov 17, 2012)




----------



## ross231 (Nov 17, 2012)




----------



## jugg1es (Nov 17, 2012)

Research is what I'm doing when I don't know what I'm doing.  ~Wernher Von Braun


----------



## Hayden18 (Nov 17, 2012)

Sent from my Xperia S using xda premium


----------



## jugg1es (Nov 17, 2012)

ross231 said:


>

Click to collapse







FTFY

Research is what I'm doing when I don't know what I'm doing.  ~Wernher Von Braun


----------



## tallyforeman (Nov 17, 2012)

Thanks


----------



## jugg1es (Nov 17, 2012)

Research is what I'm doing when I don't know what I'm doing.  ~Wernher Von Braun


----------



## orb3000 (Nov 17, 2012)




----------



## ross231 (Nov 17, 2012)




----------



## LordManhattan (Nov 17, 2012)

m1l4droid said:


>

Click to collapse



Thanks


----------



## mrrick (Nov 17, 2012)

*signed


----------



## husam666 (Nov 17, 2012)




----------



## jugg1es (Nov 17, 2012)

Research is what I'm doing when I don't know what I'm doing.  ~Wernher Von Braun


----------



## _Toka_ (Nov 17, 2012)

))


----------



## mrrick (Nov 18, 2012)

F**k war! Again! 

*signed


----------



## LoopDoGG79 (Nov 18, 2012)

mrrick said:


> F**k war! Again!
> 
> *signed

Click to collapse



"Only the dead know the end of war"

You may hate it, but its not going any where.


----------



## mrrick (Nov 18, 2012)

LoopDoGG79 said:


> "Only the dead know the end of war"
> 
> You may hate it, but its not going any where.

Click to collapse



*knuckles*







*signed


----------



## KeanuC (Nov 18, 2012)

m1l4droid said:


>

Click to collapse



Thanks

Sent from my R800x using xda premium


----------



## torikorocks (Nov 18, 2012)

Some hobbies cost too much. 

Sent from my DROID RAZR using xda premium


----------



## malybru (Nov 18, 2012)

m1l4droid said:


>

Click to collapse



HaHa.
LOL.
Normally I would just press the "Thanks" button.
But mine seems to have disappeared.


----------



## LordManhattan (Nov 18, 2012)

malybru said:


> HaHa.
> LOL.
> Normally I would just press the "Thanks" button.
> But mine seems to have disappeared.

Click to collapse



It's not just yours. It's removed in OT :banghead:

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## malybru (Nov 18, 2012)

LordManhattan said:


> It's not just yours. It's removed in OT :banghead:
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Oh.
Thanks


----------



## matrix0886 (Nov 18, 2012)

tallyforeman said:


> Thanks

Click to collapse



I want those softkey icons for my N7! I can haz dem, plz?


----------



## ak700 (Nov 18, 2012)

matrix0886 said:


> I want those softkey icons for my N7! I can haz dem, plz?

Click to collapse


----------



## 85gallon (Nov 18, 2012)




----------



## matrix0886 (Nov 18, 2012)

ak700 said:


>

Click to collapse



But....but... *sniff, sniff*


----------



## _Toka_ (Nov 18, 2012)

Time to harvest )


----------



## malybru (Nov 18, 2012)




----------



## mrrick (Nov 18, 2012)

*signed


----------



## malybru (Nov 18, 2012)

Stairs:


----------



## mrrick (Nov 18, 2012)

*signed


----------



## LordManhattan (Nov 18, 2012)

mrrick said:


> *signed

Click to collapse



Elk(ton) John?


----------



## trell959 (Nov 18, 2012)

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## mrrick (Nov 19, 2012)

LordManhattan said:


> Elk(ton) John?

Click to collapse



Thanks

*signed


----------



## malybru (Nov 19, 2012)

trell959 said:


> Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse


----------



## trell959 (Nov 19, 2012)

malybru said:


>

Click to collapse





Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## mrrick (Nov 19, 2012)

*signed


----------



## redneck_666 (Nov 19, 2012)

malybru said:


>

Click to collapse



Mind if I steal that as an avatar?

Sent from my SGH-I717 using xda premium


----------



## Dirk (Nov 19, 2012)




----------



## husam666 (Nov 19, 2012)

DirkGently said:


>

Click to collapse



step 11: die






---------- Post added at 11:39 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:30 AM ----------


----------



## Hayden18 (Nov 19, 2012)

Sent from my Xperia S using xda premium


----------



## Dirk (Nov 19, 2012)

husam666 said:


>

Click to collapse



FTFY!



10chars


----------



## husam666 (Nov 19, 2012)

DirkGently said:


> FTFY!
> 
> 
> 
> 10chars

Click to collapse


----------



## malybru (Nov 19, 2012)

redneck_666 said:


> Mind if I steal that as an avatar?
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I717 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Feel free


----------



## Fotida (Nov 19, 2012)




----------



## Dirk (Nov 19, 2012)




----------



## RomWiz (Nov 19, 2012)

Sent from my Jelly phone


----------



## husam666 (Nov 19, 2012)

RomWiz said:


> View attachment 1494227
> 
> Sent from my Jelly phone

Click to collapse



Wait, I think I can see what's in there.

Cool rectangles. :good:


----------



## mrrick (Nov 19, 2012)

*signed


----------



## Dirk (Nov 19, 2012)

mrrick said:


> *signed

Click to collapse



Lulz. :good:

Gotta get me one of these:


----------



## heredago (Nov 19, 2012)

DirkGently said:


> Lulz. :good:
> 
> Gotta get me one of these:

Click to collapse



where where can I get one hehe


----------



## husam666 (Nov 19, 2012)




----------



## jugg1es (Nov 19, 2012)

husam666 said:


>

Click to collapse








Research is what I'm doing when I don't know what I'm doing.  ~Wernher Von Braun


----------



## husam666 (Nov 19, 2012)

I believe this is where Dirk works


----------



## malybru (Nov 19, 2012)

husam666 said:


> I believe this is where Dirk works

Click to collapse


----------



## mrrick (Nov 20, 2012)

*signed


----------



## 85gallon (Nov 20, 2012)

BAM!!!!!


----------



## Dirk (Nov 20, 2012)




----------



## domini99 (Nov 20, 2012)

husam666 said:


> I believe this is where Dirk works

Click to collapse



Was about to thank you but..

Where's the thanks button 

Sent from my sending thing..


----------



## Hayden18 (Nov 20, 2012)

domini99 said:


> Was about to thank you but..
> View attachment 1496439
> Where's the thanks button
> 
> Sent from my sending thing..

Click to collapse



Its been removed from OT

use this


----------



## Dirk (Nov 20, 2012)




----------



## VINChe (Nov 20, 2012)

85gallon said:


> BAM!!!!!

Click to collapse



haha hah!! Nice!

---------- Post added at 07:34 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:25 PM ----------




TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Sent from my coffee pot.

Click to collapse



Duuude it awesome!


----------



## Dirk (Nov 20, 2012)




----------



## malybru (Nov 20, 2012)

DirkGently said:


>

Click to collapse








---------- Post added at 11:34 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:22 AM ----------


----------



## Hayden18 (Nov 20, 2012)

Sent from my Xperia S using xda premium


----------



## malybru (Nov 20, 2012)




----------



## 74M3NUMB3RS (Nov 20, 2012)

DirkGently said:


>

Click to collapse



Its the FAP Squad!!


----------



## malybru (Nov 20, 2012)

Flower pr0n:







Largest carpet of flowers in the world:


----------



## Dirk (Nov 20, 2012)

I can't see pictures hosted @ Dropbox from the work PC.

www.imgur.com 

Edit: That was weird, they just appeared!

Nice flowers!


----------



## malybru (Nov 20, 2012)

Glad you got it.   
Just in case:


----------



## Dirk (Nov 20, 2012)




----------



## orb3000 (Nov 20, 2012)




----------



## mrrick (Nov 20, 2012)

*signed


----------



## orb3000 (Nov 20, 2012)

*Trolin*


----------



## 85gallon (Nov 20, 2012)

Huh??


----------



## KeanuC (Nov 21, 2012)

Rocket Maaaaan

Sent from my R800x using xda premium


----------



## xaccers (Nov 21, 2012)

85gallon said:


> Huh??

Click to collapse



Krusty?


----------



## M_T_M (Nov 21, 2012)

xaccers said:


> Krusty?

Click to collapse



So...I wasn't the only one? 

---------------------------------
If I had a nickle for every troll I see, I'd be a rich troll


----------



## mrrick (Nov 21, 2012)

I see what y'all did there.. 

*signed


----------



## orb3000 (Nov 21, 2012)




----------



## A2Trip (Nov 21, 2012)

Sent from my MB865 using xda premium


----------



## KeanuC (Nov 21, 2012)

orb3000 said:


>

Click to collapse





Sent from my R800x using xda premium


----------



## Dirk (Nov 21, 2012)




----------



## malybru (Nov 21, 2012)




----------



## Dirk (Nov 21, 2012)

^^ I reckon some of those have been shopped. You can tell by the pixels... and the fact that they show you how they did it.


----------



## malybru (Nov 21, 2012)

Childhood.
Those were the days...


----------



## Dirk (Nov 21, 2012)

malybru said:


> Childhood.
> Those were the days...

Click to collapse


----------



## husam666 (Nov 21, 2012)

anybody knows where this is taken from?


----------



## Dirk (Nov 21, 2012)




----------



## mrrick (Nov 21, 2012)

*signed


----------



## Dirk (Nov 21, 2012)




----------



## 85gallon (Nov 21, 2012)

DirkGently said:


>

Click to collapse



Saw this at the store the other day!  $40.


----------



## Dblfstr (Nov 21, 2012)

*COD BO2 Gold combat Knife*





Got it today.


----------



## prototype7 (Nov 21, 2012)

mrrick said:


> *signed

Click to collapse



No! Cannot be unseen

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## orb3000 (Nov 21, 2012)

*.*


----------



## malybru (Nov 22, 2012)

DirkGently said:


>

Click to collapse




Melon pr0n:


----------



## Dirk (Nov 22, 2012)

^^ Very nice!


----------



## Dirk (Nov 22, 2012)

*Sky City:*

China Will Build the Tallest Building In the World in Just 90 Days 






http://gizmodo.com/5962070/china-wi...in-the-world-in-just-90-days?tag=architecture

"According to its engineers, this will be the tallest skyscraper in the world by the end of March of 2013. Its name is Sky City, and its 2,749 feet (838 meters) distributed in 220 floors will grow in just 90 days in Changsha city, by the Xiangjiang river"


----------



## vj_dustin (Nov 22, 2012)




----------



## Dirk (Nov 22, 2012)

*Unicorn meat!*






http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0...veASIN=B004CRYE2C&linkCode=as2&tag=iloco0b-20


----------



## Hayden18 (Nov 22, 2012)

Mindf**k


----------



## Dirk (Nov 22, 2012)




----------



## roofrider (Nov 22, 2012)




----------



## domini99 (Nov 22, 2012)

enough pictures?


----------



## Dirk (Nov 22, 2012)




----------



## mrrick (Nov 22, 2012)

*signed


----------



## roofrider (Nov 22, 2012)




----------



## 85gallon (Nov 22, 2012)

Deleted!!  Misread caption on pic.


----------



## jugg1es (Nov 22, 2012)

85gallon said:


> Deleted!!  Misread caption on pic.

Click to collapse





Only two things are infinite, the universe and human stupidity, and I'm not sure about the former. 
Albert Einstein


----------



## mrrick (Nov 22, 2012)

*signed


----------



## xaccers (Nov 22, 2012)

mrrick said:


> *signed

Click to collapse



At first I thought of Bangkok Hilton, then I remembered Brokedown Palace.


----------



## mrrick (Nov 22, 2012)

xaccers said:


> At first I thought of Bangkok Hilton, then I remembered Brokedown Palace.

Click to collapse



Broke down palace was my guess too.. 



Irish wolfhound! 

*signed


----------



## husam666 (Nov 22, 2012)




----------



## mrrick (Nov 23, 2012)

^haha




*signed


----------



## 85gallon (Nov 23, 2012)

husam666 said:


>

Click to collapse



Looks like thug with his gatt pointed at me gansta sytle!


----------



## Dirk (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Nov 23, 2012)

DirkGently said:


>

Click to collapse



holy crap, that pug one made me laugh.  Perfect.


----------



## Dirk (Nov 23, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> holy crap, that pug one made me laugh.  Perfect.

Click to collapse



How're you doing Skinny? Haven't seen much of you this week.


----------



## dexter93 (Nov 23, 2012)

DirkGently said:


> How're you doing Skinny? Haven't seen much of you this week.

Click to collapse



Someone needs to rename this to: The Dirk's thread


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Nov 23, 2012)

DirkGently said:


> How're you doing Skinny? Haven't seen much of you this week.

Click to collapse



I don't know dude....the whole thanks button thing had me reeling.  That, and i've been busy.  I'll come back, I promise.


----------



## dexter93 (Nov 23, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> I don't know dude....the whole thanks button thing had me reeling.  That, and i've been busy.  I'll come back, I promise.

Click to collapse



Its quite annoying indeed


----------



## Hayden18 (Nov 23, 2012)

Sent from my LT26i using xda premium


----------



## Dirk (Nov 23, 2012)

Bacon Fries!


----------



## mrrick (Nov 23, 2012)

*signed


----------



## orb3000 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## 85gallon (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## Dirk (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## roofrider (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## redneck_666 (Nov 23, 2012)

Happy first day of overbearing consumerism!


----------



## mrrick (Nov 23, 2012)

*signed


----------



## mrrick (Nov 23, 2012)

*signed


----------



## mrrick (Nov 24, 2012)

*signed


----------



## orb3000 (Nov 24, 2012)




----------



## KeanuC (Nov 24, 2012)

Sent from my R800x using xda premium


----------



## knuckle03 (Nov 24, 2012)

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## mrrick (Nov 24, 2012)

*signed


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Nov 24, 2012)

mrrick said:


> *signed

Click to collapse



I'm writing a song called "Eight Eighty Eight", as we speak.


----------



## DD-Ripper (Nov 24, 2012)

Sent from My Premium Calculator HD


----------



## Mephikun (Nov 24, 2012)

DD-Ripper said:


> Sent from My Premium Calculator HD

Click to collapse



If only. I loved my Gnex

Sent from my Nook Tablet using Tapatalk 2 | RIP Thanks button in OT


----------



## mrrick (Nov 24, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> I'm writing a song called "Eight Eighty Eight", as we speak.

Click to collapse



But, 8:88 isn't a real time skinny!? 

*signed


----------



## roofrider (Nov 24, 2012)




----------



## imaix (Nov 24, 2012)

Animal Keyboard


----------



## husam666 (Nov 24, 2012)

*Depressing Comic Week 1 - 5*

Since they are doing a new depressing comic week, thought I give you the old ones.. enjoy

*/!\ Warning: Long post!*


----------



## jugg1es (Nov 24, 2012)

husam666 said:


> Since they are doing a new depressing comic week, thought I give you the old ones.. enjoy
> 
> */!\ Warning: Long post!*

Click to collapse








“Never trust a computer you can’t throw out a window.”
(Steve Wozniak)


----------



## mrrick (Nov 24, 2012)

*signed


----------



## bigsmitty64 (Nov 25, 2012)

mrrick said:


> *signed

Click to collapse





Sent from my Nexus 7 using xda app-developers app


----------



## LoopDoGG79 (Nov 25, 2012)

bigsmitty64 said:


> Sorry for double post can't figure out how to get rid of it!!
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



You can edit your post and delete one of the pics or links

Click on your post and click modify


----------



## kazi_rizwan (Nov 25, 2012)




----------



## M_T_M (Nov 25, 2012)

kazi_rizwan said:


>

Click to collapse





---------------------------------
If I had a nickle for every troll I see, I'd be a rich troll


----------



## LordManhattan (Nov 25, 2012)

Have you guys noticed the dramatic decrease in activity in a lot of threads here after the thanks button got removed?  This thread used to get like a post per minute, and now it's like 3 posts a day


----------



## mrrick (Nov 25, 2012)

LordManhattan said:


> Have you guys noticed the dramatic decrease in activity in a lot of threads here after the thanks button got removed?  This thread used to get like a post per minute, and now it's like 3 posts a day

Click to collapse



i do it for the lulz...! 

*signed


----------



## mrrick (Nov 25, 2012)

*signed


----------



## malybru (Nov 25, 2012)




----------



## ch1naski (Nov 25, 2012)

The perfect gift. 



Don't try. d3rpalicious.


----------



## LordManhattan (Nov 25, 2012)




----------



## malybru (Nov 26, 2012)

Hot dog:


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Nov 26, 2012)

LordManhattan said:


>

Click to collapse



Faith in humanity:  restored.:thumbup:

Easier than it sounds, harder than it looks.


----------



## LordManhattan (Nov 26, 2012)




----------



## 063_XOBX (Nov 26, 2012)

LordManhattan said:


>

Click to collapse



Missing:

Brosama Bin Broden
Bro Namath
Broticus
Bromagnon
Broce Willis
Joe Broden
Mitt Bromney
Brobi-Wan Kebrobi
Broda
Broku
Brobot Devil
Brobuntu
JellyBro
Lindsay Brohan
Kareem Abdul JaBro


----------



## mrrick (Nov 26, 2012)

*signed


----------



## KeanuC (Nov 26, 2012)

Sent from my R800x using xda premium


----------



## mrrick (Nov 26, 2012)

*signed


----------



## 85gallon (Nov 26, 2012)




----------



## orb3000 (Nov 26, 2012)




----------



## roofrider (Nov 26, 2012)

85gallon said:


>

Click to collapse



Is this for real?
I have to try it.


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Nov 26, 2012)

orb3000 said:


>

Click to collapse



That's going on my Christmas list.  *Thanks*.

Easier than it sounds, harder than it looks.


----------



## DizzyNinja (Nov 26, 2012)




----------



## 85gallon (Nov 26, 2012)

roofrider said:


> Is this for real?
> I have to try it.

Click to collapse



I have never seen it go from that distance but I have never tried.   I do know that if you get an open flame anywhere close to a wick that has just been blown out it will reignite without direct contact.


----------



## Dirk (Nov 26, 2012)




----------



## Faiz Malkani (Nov 26, 2012)

Asus TF300T | ZTE Blade


----------



## malybru (Nov 26, 2012)




----------



## roofrider (Nov 26, 2012)

DirkGently said:


>

Click to collapse



What?
The cat?


----------



## Dirk (Nov 26, 2012)

*When Power Supplies attack...*


----------



## Dirk (Nov 26, 2012)




----------



## orb3000 (Nov 26, 2012)




----------



## mrrick (Nov 26, 2012)

*signed


----------



## husam666 (Nov 26, 2012)




----------



## malybru (Nov 26, 2012)




----------



## mrrick (Nov 26, 2012)

*signed


----------



## LordManhattan (Nov 26, 2012)

malybru said:


>

Click to collapse



NOPE.


----------



## KennyJoe69 (Nov 27, 2012)

DirkGently said:


>

Click to collapse



I'm dead.

Sent from my ADR6400L using xda app-developers app


----------



## KennyJoe69 (Nov 27, 2012)

My new best friend.

Sent from my ADR6400L using xda app-developers app

Sent by my dog using tapabark.


----------



## KeanuC (Nov 27, 2012)

KennyJoe69 said:


> My new best friend.
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using xda app-developers app
> 
> Sent by my dog using tapabark.

Click to collapse





Sent from my R800x using xda premium


----------



## Jmayorga96 (Nov 27, 2012)

Android always ruling!


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Nov 27, 2012)

KennyJoe69 said:


> My new best friend.
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using xda app-developers app
> 
> Sent by my dog using tapabark.

Click to collapse



Awesome man!  My daughter reeeeeaally wants one those.

Easier than it sounds, harder than it looks.


----------



## 85gallon (Nov 27, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Awesome man!  My daughter reeeeeaally wants one those.
> 
> Easier than it sounds, harder than it looks.

Click to collapse



I'm sure your daughter is a little too young to own that guy!


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Nov 27, 2012)

85gallon said:


> I'm sure your daughter is a little too young to own that guy!

Click to collapse



She's used to them, there are many big dogs in our family.  She's also 7.

Easier than it sounds, harder than it looks.


----------



## 85gallon (Nov 27, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> She's used to them, there are many big dogs in our family.  She's also 7.
> 
> Easier than it sounds, harder than it looks.

Click to collapse



Oh!  You're talking about the dog.


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Nov 27, 2012)

85gallon said:


> Oh!  You're talking about the dog.

Click to collapse



You sick bastard.

Easier than it sounds, harder than it looks.


----------



## genericmessage (Nov 27, 2012)

*Sent from my hand with my brain 2.0*


----------



## 85gallon (Nov 27, 2012)

> You sick bastard.

Click to collapse



LOL.  Not sick. 

It follows along the lines of the first post of the guy with the new best friend.  As in "the dog made the post showing off the guy as his new best friend".  LOL  So then I tell you she is too young for the guy.

I guess you had to be there.


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Nov 27, 2012)

85gallon said:


> LOL.  Not sick.
> 
> It follows along the lines of the first post of the guy with the new best friend.  As in "the dog made the post showing off the guy as his new best friend".  LOL  So then I tell you she is too young for the guy.
> 
> I guess you had to be there.

Click to collapse



I get it dude.  I was calling you sick because I can't believe I fell for your joke haha.

Easier than it sounds, harder than it looks.


----------



## genericmessage (Nov 27, 2012)

*Sent from my hand with my brain 2.0*


----------



## KnukLHead (Nov 27, 2012)

my big mean dog. Lol

Sent from my SPH-D710 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Dirk (Nov 27, 2012)




----------



## Mr.Mischief (Nov 27, 2012)

Nooooooooo


Sent from my iPhone 4S using Tapatalk


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Nov 27, 2012)

Mr.Mischief said:


> NoooooooooView attachment 1514990
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone 4S using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Or pay $38/year for more Swift.


----------



## jRi0T68 (Nov 27, 2012)

Or find an alternative app that must not be spoken of publicly on xda.

Sent from the top of my muffin.


----------



## Jimlarck (Nov 27, 2012)

If Jesus died in the Electric chair.








You're all going to hate me for this..

P.S: Ignore the 9gag tag. Its probably not even theirs.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## KeanuC (Nov 27, 2012)

Sent from my R800x using xda premium


----------



## Dirk (Nov 27, 2012)




----------



## KennyJoe69 (Nov 27, 2012)

85gallon said:


> LOL.  Not sick.
> 
> It follows along the lines of the first post of the guy with the new best friend.  As in "the dog made the post showing off the guy as his new best friend".  LOL  So then I tell you she is too young for the guy.
> 
> I guess you had to be there.

Click to collapse



At least someone got my humor...  But he is turning out to be a great dog.



Sent from my ADR6400L using xda app-developers app


----------



## husam666 (Nov 27, 2012)

oh god no


----------



## tallyforeman (Nov 27, 2012)




----------



## malybru (Nov 27, 2012)

Cause slow motion gifs are boring...


----------



## Dirk (Nov 27, 2012)

malybru said:


> Cause slow motion gifs are boring...

Click to collapse



Hah, very good!


----------



## malybru (Nov 27, 2012)

Pool pain


----------



## sage55 (Nov 27, 2012)




----------



## Dirk (Nov 27, 2012)

malybru said:


> Pool pain

Click to collapse



Jesus  Ouch!


----------



## malybru (Nov 27, 2012)

DirkGently said:


> Jesus  Ouch!

Click to collapse



This one worked!!


----------



## Dirk (Nov 27, 2012)

malybru said:


> This one worked!!

Click to collapse



Awesome! This one didn't:


----------



## malybru (Nov 27, 2012)

DirkGently said:


> Awesome! This one didn't:
> 
> 
> I'm assuming this one had a parachute:

Click to collapse



Owiiieee!

This one worked a treat:


----------



## Dirk (Nov 27, 2012)

malybru said:


> Owiiieee!
> 
> This one worked a treat:

Click to collapse



Epic! :good:

I wonder how many attempts it took.


----------



## 85gallon (Nov 27, 2012)

Adam!!!!!


----------



## mrrick (Nov 27, 2012)

*signed


----------



## malybru (Nov 27, 2012)

Fractal gears


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Nov 27, 2012)

mrrick said:


> *signed

Click to collapse



Awesome octopus!  And I would know.

Easier than it sounds, harder than it looks.


----------



## orb3000 (Nov 28, 2012)




----------



## mrrick (Nov 28, 2012)

malybru said:


> Fractal gears

Click to collapse



Mesmerizing







TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Awesome octopus!  And I would know.
> 
> Easier than it sounds, harder than it looks.

Click to collapse



Supposedly,in that pic, its just minutes old.. When I buy my house I'm getting an octopus tank. They are bad. ass. 


*signed


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Nov 28, 2012)

mrrick said:


> Mesmerizing
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Very cool!

Easier than it sounds, harder than it looks.


----------



## orb3000 (Nov 28, 2012)




----------



## r00t_user (Nov 28, 2012)

orb3000 said:


>

Click to collapse



Wow, those were some tough kids. Like in BF3 "Im Effed up but I'm up!"


----------



## malybru (Nov 28, 2012)

orb3000 said:


>

Click to collapse



Parenting fail:


----------



## mrrick (Nov 28, 2012)

*signed


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Nov 28, 2012)

Now, THAT'S octo-porn!

Easier than it sounds, harder than it looks.


----------



## roofrider (Nov 28, 2012)

Octopuses are cool but scary.
It's mesmerizing but scared the sh*t outta me!
http://www.sciencefriday.com/video/08/05/2011/where-s-the-octopus.html


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Nov 28, 2012)

roofrider said:


> Octopuses are cool but scary.
> It's mesmerizing but scared the sh*t outta me!
> http://www.sciencefriday.com/video/08/05/2011/where-s-the-octopus.html

Click to collapse



Wow!  That was awesome!

Easier than it sounds, harder than it looks.


----------



## Dirk (Nov 28, 2012)




----------



## 85gallon (Nov 28, 2012)

DirkGently said:


>

Click to collapse



I'm calling BS.  That guy has the bungie cord running up his sleeve and tied off to him inside that jacket.


----------



## Dirk (Nov 28, 2012)




----------



## Dirk (Nov 28, 2012)

ElChOiD said:


> Cool stuff

Click to collapse



+1

I like it!


----------



## malybru (Nov 28, 2012)

DirkGently said:


>

Click to collapse



Nice!


----------



## Dirk (Nov 28, 2012)




----------



## malybru (Nov 28, 2012)

^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^


----------



## Dirk (Nov 28, 2012)

*Northern Lights over an erupting volcano!*


----------



## malybru (Nov 28, 2012)

Northern Lights over an erupting volcano!


*WAO!*


----------



## Dirk (Nov 28, 2012)

malybru said:


> Northern Lights over an erupting volcano!
> 
> 
> *WAO!*

Click to collapse








:laugh:


----------



## husam666 (Nov 28, 2012)




----------



## mrrick (Nov 28, 2012)

*signed


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Nov 29, 2012)




----------



## 063_XOBX (Nov 29, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


>

Click to collapse


----------



## Dirk (Nov 29, 2012)

husam666 said:


> PinkWillie

Click to collapse



Brilliant! :good:


----------



## roofrider (Nov 29, 2012)

DirkGently said:


>

Click to collapse



Win! :good:


----------



## Dirk (Nov 29, 2012)




----------



## coolsandie (Nov 29, 2012)




----------



## malybru (Nov 29, 2012)

chalk under a microscope


----------



## jugg1es (Nov 29, 2012)

malybru said:


> chalk under a microscope

Click to collapse



That's pretty cool

“Microsoft is not the answer. Microsoft is the question. NO is the answer.” – Erik Naggum


----------



## Dirk (Nov 29, 2012)




----------



## malybru (Nov 29, 2012)

Perspective:


----------



## RyanJKremer (Nov 29, 2012)

Sent from my SPH-L710 using xda app-developers app


----------



## malybru (Nov 29, 2012)

Snifter,anyone?


----------



## Dirk (Nov 29, 2012)

malybru said:


> Snifter,anyone?
> 
> Nice Cinemagraph!

Click to collapse


----------



## GalaxySII5191 (Nov 29, 2012)

Long term lurker first time poster






Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Dirk (Nov 29, 2012)

GalaxySII5191 said:


> Long term lurker first time poster
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Nice post, and welcome! :good:


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Nov 29, 2012)

DirkGently said:


> Nice post, and welcome! :good:

Click to collapse



Very good indeed.

Easier than it sounds, harder than it looks.


----------



## Dirk (Nov 29, 2012)




----------



## malybru (Nov 29, 2012)




----------



## dexter93 (Nov 29, 2012)

---------- Post added at 10:09 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:26 PM ----------


----------



## M_T_M (Nov 29, 2012)

malybru said:


> Perspective:

Click to collapse


----------



## dexter93 (Nov 29, 2012)




----------



## NotATreoFan (Nov 29, 2012)

dexter93 said:


>

Click to collapse



Canadian image fail.


----------



## Prawesome (Nov 29, 2012)

NotATreoFan said:


> Canadian image fail.

Click to collapse



When you did start visiting OT?


----------



## 063_XOBX (Nov 29, 2012)




----------



## mrrick (Nov 29, 2012)

*signed


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Nov 29, 2012)

^^^^ clouds need love too.

Easier than it sounds, harder than it looks.


----------



## NotATreoFan (Nov 30, 2012)

Prawesome said:


> When you did start visiting OT?

Click to collapse



I'm always around. More invisible than MTM.


----------



## mrrick (Nov 30, 2012)

*signed


----------



## ak700 (Nov 30, 2012)




----------



## Dirk (Nov 30, 2012)




----------



## Dirk (Nov 30, 2012)




----------



## tallyforeman (Nov 30, 2012)

Had to post this one up. Made this ornament for the office Christmas tree:


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Nov 30, 2012)

Haha nice! ^^^^^

Easier than it sounds, harder than it looks.


----------



## mrrick (Dec 1, 2012)

*signed


----------



## Thats OK (Dec 1, 2012)

---------- Post added at 06:40 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:30 PM ----------


----------



## mulletcutter (Dec 1, 2012)

> [/COLOR]

Click to collapse



mmm, test cell


----------



## Thats OK (Dec 1, 2012)

mulletcutter said:


> mmm, test cell

Click to collapse



Yoop,
You probably know that J79 shakes the building in afterburn


----------



## XxKU134xX (Dec 1, 2012)

Sent from my HTC One X using xda premium


----------



## golbe (Dec 1, 2012)

* Sent from my HTC One X using xda premium *


----------



## mrrick (Dec 1, 2012)

*signed


----------



## husam666 (Dec 1, 2012)




----------



## mrrick (Dec 1, 2012)

*signed


----------



## mrrick (Dec 1, 2012)

*signed


----------



## mrrick (Dec 2, 2012)

*signed


----------



## LoopDoGG79 (Dec 2, 2012)




----------



## mulletcutter (Dec 2, 2012)

mrrick said:


> *signed

Click to collapse



Ah, that's a small book


----------



## Danial723 (Dec 2, 2012)

Sent from my SGH-T989 using xda premium


----------



## gmaster1 (Dec 2, 2012)

ive noticed 1/2 photos a day ever since the thanks button is gone from ot :banghead::banghead:

MOAR PHOTOS!

That's right, I'm a *premium* potayto. Problem


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Dec 2, 2012)

Easier than it sounds, harder than it looks.


----------



## orb3000 (Dec 2, 2012)




----------



## mrrick (Dec 3, 2012)

*signed


----------



## orb3000 (Dec 3, 2012)




----------



## Hayden18 (Dec 3, 2012)

Dafuq?


----------



## 85gallon (Dec 3, 2012)

That's what I call some serious downloading!!! :laugh:


----------



## LoopDoGG79 (Dec 3, 2012)

Hayden18 said:


> Dafuq?

Click to collapse



That just his porn collection!!


----------



## KnukLHead (Dec 3, 2012)

Sent from my SPH-L900 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Dirk (Dec 3, 2012)




----------



## mrrogers1 (Dec 3, 2012)

gmaster1 said:


> ive noticed 1/2 photos a day ever since the thanks button is gone from ot :banghead::banghead:
> 
> MOAR PHOTOS!
> 
> That's right, I'm a *premium* potayto. Problem

Click to collapse








Well now, I was wondering wtf was going on. I did realize that.... 

Sent from my Bareback SuperLTE with Xarhtna using Tapatalk 2!


----------



## Dirk (Dec 3, 2012)

gmaster1 said:


> ive noticed 1/2 photos a day ever since the thanks button is gone from ot :banghead::banghead:
> 
> MOAR PHOTOS!
> 
> That's right, I'm a *premium* potayto. Problem

Click to collapse



It's true. People aren't posting as much because they can't be Thanked. Sad, but it doesn't matter really. The thread was created before the Thanks button and used by people who just wanted to share the lulz. Most of the same people are still posting images now and the rest we can do without.

The lulz go on! :good:


----------



## mrrogers1 (Dec 3, 2012)

DirkGently said:


> It's true. People aren't posting as much because they can't be Thanked. Sad, but it doesn't matter really. The thread was created before the Thanks button and used by people who just wanted to share the lulz. Most of the same people are still posting images now and the rest we can do without.
> 
> The lulz go on! :good:

Click to collapse



THANKS! 

Sent from my Bareback SuperLTE with Xarhtna using Tapatalk 2!


----------



## Dirk (Dec 3, 2012)

*PC pr0n time:*












http://www.guru3d.com/articles_pages/guru3d_rig_of_the_month_november_2012,1.html


----------



## roofrider (Dec 3, 2012)

^^Saw it at ocn the other day, hardcore pr0n!


----------



## Dirk (Dec 3, 2012)




----------



## DD-Ripper (Dec 3, 2012)

Made something for XDA with X-mas flavour... 






Sent from My Premium Calculator HD


----------



## Dirk (Dec 3, 2012)

DD-Ripper said:


> Made something for XDA with X-mas flavour...
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



That's really good! Also, i like the work in your Thread (Sig link). Will you be adding Christmas flavour to your Signature to qualify for the contest? :good:


----------



## MaRkuS_538 (Dec 3, 2012)

Lol... Isn't it Pretty?
Gesendet von meinem SGS1 using Tapatalk


----------



## DD-Ripper (Dec 3, 2012)

DirkGently said:


> That's really good! Also, i like the work in your Thread (Sig link). Will you be adding Christmas flavour to your Signature to qualify for the contest? :good:

Click to collapse



Yaaaa...of course..I depends on the user if he wants it or not... 
Btw what contest...? 

Sent from My Premium Calculator HD


----------



## Dirk (Dec 3, 2012)

Thomas I. said:


> Lol... Isn't it Pretty?
> Gesendet von meinem SGS1 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Cute Inception cat!



DD-Ripper said:


> Yaaaa...of course..I depends on the user if he wants it or not...
> Btw what contest...?
> 
> Sent from My Premium Calculator HD

Click to collapse



WHAT CONTEST?!!?!






 (Contest info in OP mate)


----------



## malybru (Dec 3, 2012)




----------



## gmaster1 (Dec 3, 2012)

mrrogers1 said:


> Well now, I was wondering wtf was going on. I did realize that....
> 
> Sent from my Bareback SuperLTE with Xarhtna using Tapatalk 2!

Click to collapse




same here




DirkGently said:


> It's true. People aren't posting as much because they can't be Thanked. Sad, but it doesn't matter really. The thread was created before the Thanks button and used by people who just wanted to share the lulz. Most of the same people are still posting images now and the rest we can do without.
> 
> The lulz go on! :good:

Click to collapse



we all do it for the LULZ  
heres a picture to celebrate: *imaginarypicture.jpg* 

That's right, I'm a *premium* potayto. Problem


----------



## mrrick (Dec 3, 2012)

DirkGently said:


> It's true. People aren't posting as much because they can't be Thanked. Sad, but it doesn't matter really. The thread was created before the Thanks button and used by people who just wanted to share the lulz. Most of the same people are still posting images now and the rest we can do without.
> 
> The lulz go on! :good:

Click to collapse



*knuckles*



*signed


----------



## malybru (Dec 3, 2012)

eye hurt


----------



## orb3000 (Dec 4, 2012)




----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Dec 4, 2012)

Easier than it sounds, harder than it looks.


----------



## DD-Ripper (Dec 4, 2012)

For the contest...;D 
(I watermarked my name just to prevent others from stealing..)






(More coming soon.....)   

Sent from My Premium Calculator HD


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Dec 4, 2012)

DD-Ripper said:


> For the contest...;D
> (I watermarked my name just to prevent others from stealing..)
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Looks good!

Easier than it sounds, harder than it looks.


----------



## matgras (Dec 4, 2012)

haha, im a ubuntu user to

sony xperia ray stock rom not rooted


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Dec 4, 2012)

matgras said:


> haha, im a ubuntu user to
> 
> sony xperia ray stock rom not rooted

Click to collapse



wrong thread perhaps?


----------



## Dirk (Dec 4, 2012)

DD-Ripper said:


> For the contest...;D

Click to collapse



Looks great! Add it to your sig and you're in the contest. Last year Off-Topic was festooned with Christmas Avatars and Signatures. It looked nice, but we can do even better this year!


----------



## 85gallon (Dec 4, 2012)




----------



## roofrider (Dec 4, 2012)

globetel said:


> what a topic

Click to collapse



Piss off!
-reported.


----------



## 85gallon (Dec 4, 2012)

globetel said:


> what a topic

Click to collapse



Also, on top of being a Deca-Challenged poster (DCP), you should not spam your site as you do in the say hi thread....


http://forum.xda-developers.com/search.php?searchid=108624028


----------



## roofrider (Dec 4, 2012)

^^ I'm not buying it.


----------



## Dirk (Dec 4, 2012)




----------



## roofrider (Dec 4, 2012)

DirkGently said:


>

Click to collapse



Haaa! Fail!!!


----------



## Dirk (Dec 4, 2012)

roofrider said:


> Haaa! Fail!!!

Click to collapse



What happened?

It wasn't me guv, honest! It was somebody else's fault. I wasn't even there.


----------



## roofrider (Dec 4, 2012)

DirkGently said:


> What happened?
> 
> It wasn't me guv, honest! It was somebody else's fault. I wasn't even there.

Click to collapse



Must've been hypno-kitty's work.





---------- Post added at 04:20 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:13 PM ----------

I think i found Rango


----------



## matgras (Dec 4, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> wrong thread perhaps?

Click to collapse



no was an reaction to another post,
but i forgot to quote 

sony xperia ray stock rom not rooted


----------



## Dirk (Dec 4, 2012)

roofrider said:


> Must've been hypno-kitty's work.

Click to collapse


----------



## malybru (Dec 4, 2012)




----------



## Dirk (Dec 4, 2012)




----------



## malybru (Dec 4, 2012)

Pebble pr0n:


----------



## Dirk (Dec 4, 2012)

malybru said:


> Pebble pr0n:

Click to collapse



Moar!






Okay, not pebbles exactly, but as we're both English it seemed appropriate!


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Dec 4, 2012)

Seems like since the thanks button went away, the quality of the posts in here actually went up.

Seen some really cool stuff lately.

*Thanks*

Easier than it sounds, harder than it looks.


----------



## malybru (Dec 4, 2012)

DirkGently said:


> Moar!
> 
> 
> Okay, not pebbles exactly, but as we're both English it seemed appropriate!

Click to collapse



Perspective.....^_^


----------



## gmaster1 (Dec 4, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Seems like since the thanks button went away, the quality of the posts in here actually went up.
> 
> Seen some really cool stuff lately.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



true but that means less photos are being posted. 

That's right, I'm a *premium* potayto. Problem


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Dec 4, 2012)

gmaster1 said:


> true but that means less photos are being posted.
> 
> That's right, I'm a *premium* potayto. Problem

Click to collapse



I'd rather see quality than a spam/thank fest.

Easier than it sounds, harder than it looks.


----------



## xaccers (Dec 4, 2012)

DirkGently said:


> Okay, not pebbles exactly, but as we're both English it seemed appropriate!

Click to collapse



Weren't the stones actually from Wales?
I know, not technically a real country and still part of England until 1997...


----------



## jugg1es (Dec 4, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> I'd rather see quality than a spam/thank fest.
> 
> Easier than it sounds, harder than it looks.

Click to collapse



I agree with you entirely in this.

Just remember, if the world didn't suck, we'd all fall off.

---------- Post added at 12:19 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:18 AM ----------




malybru said:


> Pebble pr0n:

Click to collapse



Love this first pic:thumbup:

Just remember, if the world didn't suck, we'd all fall off.


----------



## husam666 (Dec 4, 2012)




----------



## malybru (Dec 4, 2012)

^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^
|||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||


----------



## mrrick (Dec 4, 2012)

My new lamp

*signed


----------



## Whowahn (Dec 5, 2012)

mrrick said:


> My new lamp
> 
> *signed

Click to collapse



I need to call my doctor for an erection lasting more than four hours.

You Live To Die.


----------



## mrrogers1 (Dec 5, 2012)

mrrick said:


> My new lamp
> 
> *signed

Click to collapse



I'm looking at it going, "well, I don't see no light bulb" then I noticed...... Ah, nice lamp. Lol

I'd thank ya but for now, how about a beer :beer:

Sent from my Bareback SuperLTE with Xarhtna using Tapatalk 2!


----------



## mrrick (Dec 5, 2012)

Cheers gents! :beer:

*signed


----------



## jRi0T68 (Dec 5, 2012)

I didn't see this one posted here, so sorry of it's a repost.





Sent from the top of my muffin


----------



## redneck_666 (Dec 5, 2012)

I really like the Peanuts android app!

Sent from my SGH-I717 using xda premium


----------



## Dirk (Dec 5, 2012)

xaccers said:


> Weren't the stones actually from Wales?

Click to collapse








After the recent flooding, how long do you think it'll be before somebody realises that Wales would make a superb reservoir? It would mean that the rest of the UK wouldn't have to worry about water shortages during the summer!


----------



## Dirk (Dec 5, 2012)




----------



## malybru (Dec 5, 2012)

Awesome^^^^^

Now this:

Stare at the center for 20 to 40 seconds, then look at your hand,or distant object ,like a picture


----------



## Dirk (Dec 5, 2012)

malybru said:


> Awesome^^^^^
> 
> Now this:
> 
> Stare at the center for 20 to 40 seconds, then look at your hand,or distant object ,like a picture

Click to collapse



OMFG, WHAT DID YOU DO TO MY HAND...!


----------



## malybru (Dec 5, 2012)

DirkGently said:


> OMFG, WHAT DID YOU DO TO MY HAND...!

Click to collapse








LSD,mushrooms....pffft

Free trip ,anybody???


----------



## Dirk (Dec 5, 2012)




----------



## mrrogers1 (Dec 5, 2012)

DirkGently said:


>

Click to collapse



Where is the picture Dirk? 

Sent from my Bareback SuperLTE with Xarhtna using Tapatalk 2!


----------



## Dirk (Dec 5, 2012)

mrrogers1 said:


> Where is the picture Dirk?
> 
> Sent from my Bareback SuperLTE with Xarhtna using Tapatalk 2!

Click to collapse



Is this a trick question?


----------



## malybru (Dec 5, 2012)

How much?
All quarters stacked up...


----------



## Dirk (Dec 5, 2012)

malybru said:


> How much?
> All quarters stacked up...

Click to collapse



That's pretty cool! :good:


----------



## mrrick (Dec 5, 2012)

*signed


----------



## mrrick (Dec 5, 2012)

Relevant 

*signed


----------



## husam666 (Dec 5, 2012)




----------



## mrrick (Dec 5, 2012)

husam666 said:


>

Click to collapse



Hahaha! good..  









*signed


----------



## mrrick (Dec 5, 2012)

*signed


----------



## mrrick (Dec 5, 2012)

*signed


----------



## mrrick (Dec 6, 2012)

*signed


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Dec 6, 2012)

Easier than it sounds, harder than it looks.


----------



## aristo2jzgte (Dec 6, 2012)

My AK! I also have a r15 assault rifle


Sent from my SGH-T889 using xda premium


----------



## 063_XOBX (Dec 6, 2012)

dannydv said:


> My AK! I also have a r15 assault rifle
> 
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T889 using xda premium

Click to collapse



That don't look like no AK to me.


----------



## aristo2jzgte (Dec 6, 2012)

Sorry! Wrong photo! Thats my r15! .)

Sent from my SGH-T889 using xda premium


----------



## Thats OK (Dec 6, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Easier than it sounds, harder than it looks.

Click to collapse



Nice pic...
I forwarded to a number of dawg people...


----------



## jRi0T68 (Dec 6, 2012)

Thats OK said:


> Nice pic...
> I forwarded to a number of dawg people...

Click to collapse



I was going to, but then I thought Nevermind.

Signature loading...
Error. Could not load signature.  Error Log


----------



## roofrider (Dec 6, 2012)

dannydv said:


> My AK! I also have a r15 assault rifle
> Sent from my SGH-T889 using xda premium

Click to collapse





063_XOBX said:


> That don't look like no AK to me.

Click to collapse



Why do u guys need it?


----------



## Dirk (Dec 6, 2012)

husam666 said:


>

Click to collapse



Priceless! 

How you doing husam?


























I'll take my nuclear weapons elsewhere then!


----------



## KnukLHead (Dec 6, 2012)

dannydv said:


> My AK! I also have a r15 assault rifle
> 
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T889 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Lol Do you use both of those at the same time?

Sent from my SPH-L900 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## malybru (Dec 6, 2012)

DirkGently said:


> Priceless!
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse


----------



## Dirk (Dec 6, 2012)

malybru said:


>

Click to collapse



Yikes!


----------



## malybru (Dec 6, 2012)




----------



## Dirk (Dec 6, 2012)

^^ Awesome picture!

Awesome paintings:





















http://www.albertomielgo.com/


----------



## malybru (Dec 6, 2012)

^^^
WOW

Drawing:


----------



## Dirk (Dec 6, 2012)

I have absolutely no artistic talent to speak of, so i wish i could draw like that!


----------



## Dirk (Dec 6, 2012)




----------



## jaszek (Dec 6, 2012)

DirkGently said:


>

Click to collapse



WHen I was in the Everglades they told me an Alligator's inside of the mouth is the most sensitive. WHen you touch it it's like an instant trigger for the jaw which smashes at a few thousand pounds per square inch.


----------



## mrrogers1 (Dec 6, 2012)

malybru said:


> ^^^
> WOW
> 
> Drawing:

Click to collapse



One my favorite reposts. Someone should repost her every few days because how could you not love seeing that? I mean really? Then knowing that it's not a photo and was done with ball point pens... 

Here's and THANKS and :beer:

Sent from my Bareback SuperLTE with Xarhtna using Tapatalk 2!


----------



## jRi0T68 (Dec 7, 2012)

I had band friends all through high school.  This seems so accurate for a couple of them.

ΧΔΑ Fraternity: Since everyone is too lazy to read the OP, here's a brief history


----------



## Dirk (Dec 7, 2012)




----------



## Thats OK (Dec 7, 2012)

Whoa DG this one threw me for a loop!
LOL

I'm so blind had to stare at this pic for 30 secs before I could catch on


----------



## Dirk (Dec 7, 2012)




----------



## roofrider (Dec 7, 2012)




----------



## Dirk (Dec 7, 2012)

^^ LOL 






*WARNING: Large Images!*


----------



## roofrider (Dec 7, 2012)




----------



## Woody (Dec 7, 2012)

DirkGently said:


>

Click to collapse



This is High-Larry-Us
View attachment 1544709


----------



## mrrick (Dec 7, 2012)

*signed


----------



## FutureSteveJobs (Dec 8, 2012)

so true


----------



## vj_dustin (Dec 8, 2012)




----------



## jugg1es (Dec 8, 2012)

You do not really understand something unless you can explain it to your grandmother. - Albert Einstein.*


----------



## stuffinthesky (Dec 8, 2012)

Get it?
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Sent from my Nexus S using Tapatalk 2


----------



## 85gallon (Dec 8, 2012)

Abuse reported.


----------



## jaszek (Dec 8, 2012)

Your turn Dirk. lol


----------



## domini99 (Dec 8, 2012)

Deleted

Upload problems


----------



## domini99 (Dec 8, 2012)

Sent from my sending thing..


----------



## gmaster1 (Dec 8, 2012)

domini99 said:


> View attachment 1547623
> 
> Sent from my sending thing..

Click to collapse



can i root a lamp?

That's right, I'm a *premium* potayto. Problem


----------



## malybru (Dec 8, 2012)

gmaster1 said:


> can i root a lamp?
> 
> That's right, I'm a *premium* potayto. Problem

Click to collapse


----------



## gmaster1 (Dec 8, 2012)

malybru said:


>

Click to collapse



and how do i do this? 

[insert *whatkindkfsorceryisthis.jpg* and *randomphoto.jpg* here]
(i wish i could upload photos straight from my phone. id have 1000001 photos to share by now)

That's right, I'm a *premium* potayto. Problem


----------



## xaccers (Dec 9, 2012)

5 of the 9 Xmas trees my wife has. She really needs to see someone about her addiction...


----------



## mulletcutter (Dec 9, 2012)

xaccers said:


> 5 of the 9 Xmas trees my wife has. She really needs to see someone about her addiction...

Click to collapse



Better then storing real ones. . .


----------



## mrrick (Dec 9, 2012)

I would post something here. But I just bought a hox. So I have no pictures to post yet. Carry on please.

*signed


----------



## redneck_666 (Dec 9, 2012)

Sent from my SGH-I717 using xda premium


----------



## RohinZaraki (Dec 9, 2012)

My new phone


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Dec 9, 2012)

RohinZaraki said:


> My new phone

Click to collapse



You spelled "concealed weapon" wrong.


Easier than it sounds, harder than it looks.


----------



## KnukLHead (Dec 9, 2012)

Sent from my SPH-L900 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## EricCantona2653 (Dec 9, 2012)

Sorry if my english is very very bad XD


----------



## roofrider (Dec 9, 2012)




----------



## domini99 (Dec 9, 2012)

Sent from my sending thing..


----------



## malybru (Dec 9, 2012)

I don't want the window seat anymore


----------



## 85gallon (Dec 9, 2012)




----------



## malybru (Dec 9, 2012)




----------



## Archer (Dec 9, 2012)

^^ That gives me jelly legs just looking at it.


----------



## jugg1es (Dec 9, 2012)

malybru said:


>

Click to collapse



Im jelly where do i go and sign,  looks high enough for a chute

Why do they put Braille dots on the keypad of the drive-up ATM?


----------



## mrrick (Dec 10, 2012)

Found these gems in the sales ads..

*signed


----------



## jugg1es (Dec 10, 2012)

↑ ↑ ↑i like the way they use an iphone to demonstrate the android gadget

Why do they put Braille dots on the keypad of the drive-up ATM?


----------



## TingTingin (Dec 10, 2012)

Best game EVER!!!!!!!!!!!!!

_____________________________________
 _*This post uses the patented TingTingin®™ method I would teach it to you but you are not yet worthy (come back in a hundred years)*_


----------



## redneck_666 (Dec 10, 2012)

tingtingin said:


> Best game EVER!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> _____________________________________
> _*This post uses the patented TingTingin®™ method I would teach it to you but you are not yet worthy (come back in a hundred years)*_

Click to collapse



Divide the number by half, then you have the correct answer.

Sent from my SGH-I717 using xda premium


----------



## TingTingin (Dec 10, 2012)

redneck_666 said:


> Divide the number by half, then you have the correct answer.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I717 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Lol I haven't played 6 enough to give a thorough review I only just started it on gameboid problem is I just have to much games to play and I keep putting off 6 but either way no game can touch the epicness of xii   

_____________________________________
 _*This post uses the patented TingTingin®™ method I would teach it to you but you are not yet worthy (come back in a hundred years)*_


----------



## ak700 (Dec 10, 2012)

mrrick said:


> Found these gems in the sales ads..
> 
> *signed

Click to collapse



iPHONE NOT INCLUDED

Damn thats a deal breaker!


----------



## LordManhattan (Dec 10, 2012)

malybru said:


>

Click to collapse



NOPE

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jaszek (Dec 10, 2012)

malybru said:


>

Click to collapse



Here's the video.






There are a few vids with that tower.


----------



## 85gallon (Dec 10, 2012)

jaszek said:


> Here's the video.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Check this one out.  My testicles draw up into my throat every time I watch it.


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Dec 10, 2012)

85gallon said:


> Check this one out.  My testicles draw up into my throat every time I watch it.

Click to collapse



Oh god, I have seen that one.  Yeah, no.

Easier than it sounds, harder than it looks.


----------



## genericmessage (Dec 10, 2012)

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Dirk (Dec 10, 2012)

xaccers said:


> 5 of the 9 Xmas trees my wife has. She really needs to see someone about her addiction...

Click to collapse



Somebody should start a 'Show us your Christmas Tree', or 'Show us your Christmas Decorations' Thread!  We'll see who has the best! 



85gallon said:


> Check this one out.  My testicles draw up into my throat every time I watch it.

Click to collapse


----------



## noodles2224 (Dec 10, 2012)

mrrick said:


> Found these gems in the sales ads..
> 
> *signed

Click to collapse



They sell that android speaker at toys r us. Same price and it's called iHome :/ I like it but the name is on the belly.. and eyes light up when on.. Stupid name.. 

Sent from my Nexus 4


----------



## Dirk (Dec 10, 2012)




----------



## domini99 (Dec 10, 2012)

ak700 said:


> iPHONE NOT INCLUDED

Click to collapse



Sooowww. Is that a problem?

Sent from my sending thing..


----------



## Dirk (Dec 10, 2012)




----------



## Dirk (Dec 10, 2012)




----------



## malybru (Dec 10, 2012)

Pool:


----------



## KnukLHead (Dec 10, 2012)

Damn ponys are everywhere

Sent from my SPH-L900 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## malybru (Dec 10, 2012)

KnukLHead said:


> Damn ponys are everywhere
> 
> Sent from my SPH-L900 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Not necessarily:


----------



## Dirk (Dec 10, 2012)




----------



## TingTingin (Dec 10, 2012)

Lol

_____________________________________
 _*This post uses the patented TingTingin®™ method I would teach it to you but you are not yet worthy (come back in a hundred years)*_


----------



## jugg1es (Dec 10, 2012)

Java is C++ without guns, knives and clubs. - James Gosling (Co-inventor of Java).


----------



## genericmessage (Dec 10, 2012)

Drop box fail


----------



## matgras (Dec 10, 2012)

i dont get it
(ik snap het niet)

sony xperia ray stock rom not rooted


----------



## domini99 (Dec 10, 2012)

matgras said:


> i dont get it
> (ik snap het niet)
> 
> sony xperia ray stock rom not rooted

Click to collapse



Wat snap je niet 
(what don't you get?)

Sent from my sending thing..


----------



## mrrick (Dec 10, 2012)

matgras said:


> i dont get it
> (ik snap het niet)
> 
> sony xperia ray stock rom not rooted

Click to collapse



You've obviously never had a kidney stone. That's usually the face you make! 



*signed


----------



## malybru (Dec 10, 2012)




----------



## Jimlarck (Dec 10, 2012)

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk HD


----------



## shahkam (Dec 11, 2012)

85gallon said:


>

Click to collapse



Mr clown getting high. 

Sent from my SGH-T999 using xda premium


----------



## Dirk (Dec 11, 2012)




----------



## roofrider (Dec 11, 2012)




----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Dec 11, 2012)

roofrider said:


>

Click to collapse



14th repost.  Play again.


----------



## roofrider (Dec 11, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> 14th repost.  Play again.

Click to collapse



WTH!! Really? ok, i'll be back with kats then!


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Dec 11, 2012)

roofrider said:


> WTH!! Really? ok, i'll be back with kats then!

Click to collapse



OK,you won me over with cuteness.:victory:


----------



## roofrider (Dec 11, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> OK,you won me over with cuteness.:victory:

Click to collapse



Warning:
Img is big, sry. Prolly a repost?

I'm sure u wont mind if these guys mess with ur comp.


----------



## Dirk (Dec 11, 2012)

roofrider said:


> Warning:
> Img is big, sry. Prolly a repost?
> 
> I'm sure u wont mind if these guys mess with ur comp.

Click to collapse



^^ Organic PC Dust Removal System! :good:


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Dec 11, 2012)

DirkGently said:


> ^^ Organic PC Dust Removal System! :good:

Click to collapse



Not one Cat5 cable was given that day.


----------



## roofrider (Dec 11, 2012)

DirkGently said:


> ^^ Organic PC Dust Removal System! :good:

Click to collapse



Not just that, they upgrade the ram and fix everything else too. Faster internet! Moar speed! Moar everything! All this for free!


----------



## Archer (Dec 11, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Not one Cat5 cable was given that day.

Click to collapse


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Dec 11, 2012)

Archer said:


>

Click to collapse



Atleast someone gets me.


----------



## roofrider (Dec 11, 2012)

Don't ignore the cats this Christmas.


----------



## Dirk (Dec 11, 2012)

roofrider said:


> Not just that, they upgrade the ram and fix everything else too. Faster internet! Moar speed! Moar everything! All this for free!

Click to collapse



Lulz :good:


----------



## malybru (Dec 11, 2012)

Catefficiency:


----------



## Dirk (Dec 11, 2012)

*Moar cats!!111!!!*


----------



## malybru (Dec 11, 2012)

Cat's eyes:


----------



## roofrider (Dec 11, 2012)

Teamwork.


----------



## malybru (Dec 11, 2012)

Fugly:


----------



## enzofear (Dec 11, 2012)




----------



## malybru (Dec 11, 2012)

House pr0n:


----------



## Dirk (Dec 11, 2012)

malybru said:


> House pr0n:

Click to collapse



MOAR!


----------



## malybru (Dec 11, 2012)

Toilet pr0n:







The best place to take a dump:


----------



## jaszek (Dec 11, 2012)

malybru said:


> The best place to take a dump:

Click to collapse



Where is that? I need to go there.


----------



## Archer (Dec 11, 2012)

jaszek said:


> Where is that? I *need to go* there.

Click to collapse



FTFY


----------



## Dirk (Dec 11, 2012)

malybru said:


> Toilet pr0n:

Click to collapse



Look closely...

That second one has been used _and_ they forgot to wipe! :laugh:


----------



## jugg1es (Dec 11, 2012)

"Crap... Someone knocked over my recycle bin... There's icons all over my desktop..."


----------



## Dirk (Dec 11, 2012)

*Periodic Table of Beer Styles*

Large Image!


----------



## roofrider (Dec 11, 2012)




----------



## Dirk (Dec 11, 2012)




----------



## M_T_M (Dec 11, 2012)

malybru said:


> Toilet pr0n:
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Eww...bad aim is bad


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Dec 11, 2012)

M_T_M said:


> Eww...bad aim is bad

Click to collapse



:::searching "how to properly attach turd to a hang glider":::

Easier than it sounds, harder than it looks.


----------



## Dirk (Dec 11, 2012)




----------



## Dirk (Dec 12, 2012)




----------



## roofrider (Dec 12, 2012)




----------



## Dirk (Dec 12, 2012)

http://theoatmeal.com/quiz/justin_bieber


----------



## Archer (Dec 12, 2012)

DirkGently said:


> http://theoatmeal.com/quiz/justin_bieber

Click to collapse



Loool.  I had to have a go at that.


----------



## roofrider (Dec 12, 2012)




----------



## Dirk (Dec 12, 2012)

It's not looking very Christmasy around this forum yet. I'm thinking of declaring myself the winner in the Sig contest so that i can get on with eating all the e-mince pies.


----------



## malybru (Dec 12, 2012)

Magic!


----------



## Dirk (Dec 12, 2012)

malybru said:


> Magic!

Click to collapse


----------



## malybru (Dec 12, 2012)

^^^Good magic^^^



Moar house pr0n:


----------



## KnukLHead (Dec 12, 2012)

malybru said:


> Magic!

Click to collapse



Are those whetrocks

Sent from my SPH-L900 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Dirk (Dec 12, 2012)

malybru said:


> Moar house pr0n:

Click to collapse



Nice! :good:


----------



## malybru (Dec 12, 2012)

Staircase pr0n:


----------



## Dirk (Dec 12, 2012)

malybru said:


> Staircase pr0n:

Click to collapse



 I wish that second one were my library!


----------



## roofrider (Dec 12, 2012)

^^All this pr0n is giving me a ...hhhnnnnnnn.nn...nnng..
And i are serious.


----------



## NotATreoFan (Dec 12, 2012)

DirkGently said:


> http://theoatmeal.com/quiz/justin_bieber

Click to collapse


----------



## Dirk (Dec 12, 2012)

roofrider said:


> ^^All this pr0n is giving me a ...hhhnnnnnnn.nn...nnng..
> And i are serious.

Click to collapse



Proof that stirring art can, and does, take many forms! :good:



NotATreoFan said:


>

Click to collapse



We have a winner. The next time the forum is overrun by a marauding swarm of Biebers, you will be our go to guy. Of course, you'll probably have to queue behind several thousand other members who would gladly pay for the opportunity to bring the pain!


----------



## Archer (Dec 12, 2012)

DirkGently said:


> We have a winner. The next time the forum is overrun by a marauding swarm of Biebers, you will be our go to guy. Of course, you'll probably have to queue behind several thousand other members who would gladly pay for the opportunity to bring the pain!

Click to collapse



Yeah I don't care if I could only take out 1.  1 would be enough to be worth it!


----------



## Dirk (Dec 12, 2012)




----------



## Danial723 (Dec 12, 2012)

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Dec 12, 2012)

Danial723 said:


> Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Wow, only one hour since that was last posted.

Easier than it sounds, harder than it looks.


----------



## Danial723 (Dec 12, 2012)

That's my test score....in #1.....

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Dirk (Dec 12, 2012)




----------



## jaszek (Dec 12, 2012)

Sorry I'm late to the party. Had to take care of life. It was getting in my way.


----------



## Danial723 (Dec 12, 2012)

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Dirk (Dec 12, 2012)

jaszek said:


> Sorry I'm late to the party. Had to take care of life. It was getting in my way.

Click to collapse



One man Bieber bashing army! :highfive:


----------



## jaszek (Dec 12, 2012)

With a bit of hacking, the highest score is 35. lol


Also I always want to call bull**** on the startrails from the ISS photo. THe reason startrails are round is due to the earth spinning around the axis, and the North Star happens to be in the middle. To take that photo the ISS would have to be in one spot (relative to space) and rotate at an axis around the star in the middle. We know the ISS doesn't do that, and doesn't have a defined orbit around the earth. I need to call NASA.


----------



## Dirk (Dec 12, 2012)

jaszek said:


> ..I need to call NASA.

Click to collapse



You need to stop drinking!

Trolololol


----------



## jaszek (Dec 12, 2012)

DirkGently said:


> You need to stop drinking!
> 
> Trolololol

Click to collapse



They are trying to lie to us. Where is my tin foil hat?


----------



## domini99 (Dec 12, 2012)

http://d24w6bsrhbeh9d.cloudfront.net/photo/5808962_700b.jpg

Sent from my sending thing..


----------



## Dblfstr (Dec 12, 2012)

---------- Post added at 02:52 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:49 PM ----------



*Mod edit:* Removed


----------



## M_T_M (Dec 12, 2012)

Did I win?


----------



## jugg1es (Dec 12, 2012)

M_T_M said:


> Did I win?

Click to collapse



Only cheating yourself here m8, what was the real score,  1 maybe. has to have been low enough to shame you into cheating 

The Internet? Is that thing still around? - Homer Simpson


----------



## jRi0T68 (Dec 12, 2012)

Lol. Mine was 35, answered honestly, thanks to years of Hapkido, and a Bengal cat with adv anxiety disorder that used to lead to violent outbursts and many scars.

ΧΔΑ Fraternity: It shall soon be upon us. Beware.
Plus! The secret to success as told by our founder.


----------



## husam666 (Dec 12, 2012)




----------



## jugg1es (Dec 12, 2012)

The Internet? Is that thing still around? - Homer Simpson


----------



## jugg1es (Dec 13, 2012)

The Internet? Is that thing still around? - Homer Simpson


----------



## nuuits (Dec 13, 2012)

Just went shopping yo.


----------



## jaszek (Dec 13, 2012)

estabien said:


> Just went shopping yo.

Click to collapse



What is that creature? Is that the mythical female on the internet?


----------



## nuuits (Dec 13, 2012)

jaszek said:


> What is that creature? Is that the mythical female on the internet?

Click to collapse



Yes.
They're some of the rarest Pokemon out there!


----------



## the_scotsman (Dec 13, 2012)

DirkGently said:


>

Click to collapse



That's awesome! :good:


----------



## Mr.Mischief (Dec 13, 2012)

estabien said:


> Just went shopping yo.

Click to collapse



Looks like a Galaxy S II or one of the many variants.

Sent from my SGH-T889 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## mrrick (Dec 13, 2012)

estabien said:


> Just went shopping yo.

Click to collapse



Tell the truth, you walked out of the store wearing it didn't you..?  Thief!! 

I kid'.. 

*signed


----------



## Dirk (Dec 13, 2012)

the_scotsman said:


> That's awesome! :good:

Click to collapse



Scottie, where you been man, we've missed you! The Friday thread has died without your weekly bumps. Good to see you here again. :good:


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Dec 13, 2012)

That post ^^^^^^^^ pretty much covered every variety of laughter i was looking to let out tonight.  Thanks Dirk.


----------



## stremax (Dec 13, 2012)

deleted


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Dec 13, 2012)

stremax said:


> deleted

Click to collapse



I scrolled all the way down for THAT?


----------



## Dirk (Dec 13, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> I scrolled all the way down for THAT?

Click to collapse



 Here, have some images:


----------



## jugg1es (Dec 13, 2012)

I am going to call my kids Ctrl, Alt and Delete. Then if they muck up I will just hit them all at once.


----------



## Dirk (Dec 13, 2012)

jugg1es said:


> Tree

Click to collapse



Beautiful!

Tree pr0n...GO!


----------



## Archer (Dec 13, 2012)




----------



## Dirk (Dec 13, 2012)

^^ why does that look familiar?


----------



## Archer (Dec 13, 2012)

DirkGently said:


> ^^ why does that look familiar?

Click to collapse



If it's a repost it's only because you've posted every animated gif ever made 

Not this one though.  You didn't post this


----------



## Dirk (Dec 13, 2012)

1st repost! :laugh:

Edit: I knew it. I was on this page a few weeks ago:

http://twistedsifter.com/2012/06/high-quality-animated-gifs-by-micael-reynaud/

I posted a couple of those gifs here myself!


----------



## malybru (Dec 13, 2012)




----------



## Archer (Dec 13, 2012)

Let's stop with the lovely gifs.  We're turning old internet into sad panda.

Let's get ugly...


----------



## malybru (Dec 13, 2012)




----------



## jugg1es (Dec 13, 2012)

I've just been reading the physics and philosophy thread and just had to post this as it seemed a bit inappropriate to post it there 





I am going to call my kids Ctrl, Alt and Delete. Then if they muck up I will just hit them all at once.


----------



## Dirk (Dec 13, 2012)

jugg1es said:


> I've just been reading the physics and philosophy thread and just had to post this as it seemed a bit inappropriate to post it there

Click to collapse



I like it!


----------



## tallyforeman (Dec 13, 2012)

Mod edit: gif removed! Any image showing abuse against a human  being or animal will not be tolerated!!


----------



## jaszek (Dec 13, 2012)

So close.


----------



## tallyforeman (Dec 13, 2012)

jaszek said:


> So close.

Click to collapse





I soooo just tried to click your "thanks" img in your sig lol


----------



## Dirk (Dec 13, 2012)

jaszek said:


> So close.

Click to collapse



Dammit.

"..tried to kill and castrate the 18 year old..."

Had they succeeded with the first, they surely would have failed with the second? 

"..two would be hit men.."

It would have taken two hit men? You can't get the staff these days.


----------



## tallyforeman (Dec 13, 2012)




----------



## vanessaem (Dec 13, 2012)




----------



## Dirk (Dec 13, 2012)

*40,000 LED's*






Now that's how to decorate a tree!


----------



## 85gallon (Dec 13, 2012)




----------



## jRi0T68 (Dec 13, 2012)

ΧΔΑ Fraternity: It shall soon be upon us. Beware.
Plus! The secret to success as told by our founder.


----------



## jugg1es (Dec 13, 2012)

I am going to call my kids Ctrl, Alt and Delete. Then if they muck up I will just hit them all at once.


----------



## xaccers (Dec 13, 2012)

DirkGently said:


> Now that's how to decorate a tree!

Click to collapse



Dammit! Danielle spotted it over my shoulder and now wants one!


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Dec 13, 2012)

Easier than it sounds, harder than it looks.


----------



## mrrick (Dec 13, 2012)

*signed


----------



## nowetdio (Dec 14, 2012)

http://lampfaced.tumblr.com/post/37815301974/bochelly-malformalady-this-is-a-juvenile


----------



## mrrick (Dec 14, 2012)

nowetdio said:


> http://lampfaced.tumblr.com/post/37815301974/bochelly-malformalady-this-is-a-juvenile

Click to collapse



Whoa

*signed


----------



## stuffinthesky (Dec 14, 2012)

Sent from my Nexus S using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Dirk (Dec 14, 2012)




----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Dec 14, 2012)

DirkGently said:


> Dirk, another stellar post.  Well done.  But I have a question....what's the font in your sig? Looks familiar.

Click to collapse


----------



## Dirk (Dec 14, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> ..what's the font in your sig? Looks familiar.

Click to collapse



Century Gothic. I can't seem to settle on one i like so it's always changing!  What do you think of the new Cinemagraph?


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Dec 14, 2012)

DirkGently said:


> Century Gothic. I can't seem to settle on one i like so it's always changing!  What do you think of the new Cinemagraph?

Click to collapse



Cinemagraphs are amazing.


----------



## Dirk (Dec 14, 2012)




----------



## malybru (Dec 14, 2012)

Ladies...


----------



## Rehnbergz (Dec 14, 2012)

DirkGently said:


> [/IMG]

Click to collapse



Oooooh, I think he'll have a mark tomorrow


----------



## Dirk (Dec 14, 2012)

malybru said:


> Ladies...

Click to collapse



Awesome! The next time a woman throws herself at me i'll just assume i'm going to wake up in a hospital. 



Rehnbergz said:


> Oooooh, I think he'll have a mark tomorrow

Click to collapse



As long as he's okay by Christmas!


----------



## Thats OK (Dec 14, 2012)




----------



## Dirk (Dec 14, 2012)

Thats OK said:


>

Click to collapse



Martial Arts or Truffle Shuffle?


----------



## husam666 (Dec 14, 2012)

Thats OK said:


>

Click to collapse



This always makes me laugh
the version in which he remembers wars is better 

edit: found it


----------



## Danial723 (Dec 14, 2012)

Sent from my SGH-T989 using xda premium


----------



## Dirk (Dec 14, 2012)




----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Dec 14, 2012)

Danial723 said:


> Sent from my SGH-T989 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Spelling errors in memes really piss me off.

Easier than it sounds, harder than it looks.


----------



## Danial723 (Dec 14, 2012)

I was too lazy to change it .....bring on the grammar nazis

Sent from my SGH-T989 using xda premium


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Dec 14, 2012)

Danial723 said:


> I was too lazy to change it .....bring on the grammar nazis
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T989 using xda premium

Click to collapse








Easier than it sounds, harder than it looks.


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Dec 14, 2012)




----------



## Dirk (Dec 14, 2012)




----------



## NotATreoFan (Dec 14, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Spelling errors in memes really piss me off.

Click to collapse



Don't forget punctuation as well.


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Dec 14, 2012)

NotATreoFan said:


> Don't forget punctuation as well.

Click to collapse



Hear, hear!

Easier than it sounds, harder than it looks.


----------



## plegdroid (Dec 14, 2012)

ⓐⓝⓓⓡⓞⓢⓘⓓⓔ  ⓘⓢ  ⓝⓞⓣ  ⓐ  ⓢⓘⓝ


----------



## mrrick (Dec 15, 2012)

*signed


----------



## mrrick (Dec 15, 2012)

*signed


----------



## LoopDoGG79 (Dec 15, 2012)

mrrick said:


> *signed

Click to collapse



A true key ring


----------



## mrrick (Dec 15, 2012)

*signed


----------



## LordManhattan (Dec 15, 2012)




----------



## mrrick (Dec 15, 2012)

*signed


----------



## LordManhattan (Dec 15, 2012)

mrrick said:


> *signed

Click to collapse



Welcome to Alabama.


----------



## mrrick (Dec 15, 2012)

*signed


----------



## 063_XOBX (Dec 15, 2012)

---------- Post added at 10:35 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:34 PM ----------


----------



## MissionImprobable (Dec 15, 2012)

I'll assume that you've all been good in my absence, so I bring you a few moderately-attractive females:


----------



## domini99 (Dec 15, 2012)

xD


----------



## mrrick (Dec 15, 2012)

*signed


----------



## KeanuC (Dec 15, 2012)

Sent from my R800x using xda premium


----------



## malybru (Dec 15, 2012)

Snow Scupture


----------



## mrrick (Dec 15, 2012)

*signed


----------



## veeman (Dec 16, 2012)




----------



## mrrick (Dec 16, 2012)

*signed


----------



## mrrick (Dec 16, 2012)

*signed


----------



## Sparx639 (Dec 16, 2012)

My dawg, taken when he was 3 months old

Sparx639


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Dec 16, 2012)

domini99 said:


> xD

Click to collapse



Bravo.  Just, Bravo.

*Thanks*


----------



## deathnotice01 (Dec 16, 2012)

behold she's sausage


----------



## Thats OK (Dec 16, 2012)

A QT!
Dawgs are ____________ well you know...
(4 dawgs live here)


----------



## gmaster1 (Dec 16, 2012)

or 
http://db.tt/uTRUUsrG 

i hate the xda app...it would be easier to directly upload this from my phone...

That's right, I'm a *premium* potayto. Problem


----------



## malybru (Dec 16, 2012)

The Sunset Reflected in an Alligator's Eyes


----------



## 85gallon (Dec 16, 2012)




----------



## redneck_666 (Dec 16, 2012)

I might have to start watching this show...

Sent from my SGH-I717 using xda premium


----------



## xaccers (Dec 16, 2012)

85gallon said:


>

Click to collapse



Nah, that only works in civilised countries


----------



## gmaster1 (Dec 16, 2012)

xaccers said:


> Nah, that only works in civilised countries

Click to collapse



like england! you make it illeagal, people do it, nothing happens! (unless you have smart police/cops like the americans say)

That's right, I'm a *premium* potayto. Problem


----------



## xaccers (Dec 16, 2012)

gmaster1 said:


> like england! you make it illeagal, people do it, nothing happens! (unless you have smart police/cops like the americans say)
> 
> That's right, I'm a *premium* potayto. Problem

Click to collapse



Making guns illegal in the UK is one of the main reasons why we have so few firearms related incidents.
Another reason seems to be that we don't view them as cool toys but as weapons with a specific purpose.


----------



## gmaster1 (Dec 16, 2012)

xaccers said:


> Making guns illegal in the UK is one of the main reasons why we have so few firearms related incidents.
> Another reason seems to be that we don't view them as cool toys but as weapons with a specific purpose.

Click to collapse



true. but drugs are the big deal here in the uk. its illeagal but over 1/4 of the population does it. 

That's right, I'm a *premium* potayto. Problem


----------



## xaccers (Dec 16, 2012)

gmaster1 said:


> true. but drugs are the big deal here in the uk. its illeagal but over 1/4 of the population does it.
> 
> That's right, I'm a *premium* potayto. Problem

Click to collapse



I'd dispute that 25% of the population do drugs, but imagine how many more would do drugs if they were legal.


----------



## jugg1es (Dec 16, 2012)

xaccers said:


> I'd dispute that 25% of the population do drugs, but imagine how many more would do drugs if they were legal.

Click to collapse



I'd dispute that only a quarter of the population do some form of illegal substance,  i would have said closer to half 

I think there is a world market for maybe five computers.
- Thomas Watson (1874-1956), Chairman of IBM, 1943


----------



## xaccers (Dec 16, 2012)

jugg1es said:


> I'd dispute that only a quarter of the population do some form of illegal substance,  i would have said closer to half
> 
> I think there is a world market for maybe five computers.
> - Thomas Watson (1874-1956), Chairman of IBM, 1943

Click to collapse



According to http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/uk/4229470.stm about a third have taken illegal drugs at least once in their lives, but only 7.5% had taken drugs in the month before and 10% in the proceeding year.


----------



## 85gallon (Dec 16, 2012)

And there are over 200,000,000 firearms in the US owned by 80,000,000 citizens.  And 8,775 gun related murders last year.  That means 1 hundredth  of 1% (0.01%) if you use the lesser number (owners).  If you use number of firearms it is 0.0044% used to commit murders.


----------



## gmaster1 (Dec 16, 2012)

lets just say illeagal or not. half the population or not. people still do it...thats the problem...

That's right, I'm a *premium* potayto. Problem


----------



## 85gallon (Dec 16, 2012)

gmaster1 said:


> lets just say illeagal or not. half the population or not. people still do it...thats the problem...
> 
> That's right, I'm a *premium* potayto. Problem

Click to collapse



Yep.


----------



## xaccers (Dec 16, 2012)

85gallon said:


> And there are over 200,000,000 firearms in the US owned by 80,000,000 citizens.  And 8,775 gun related murders last year.  That means 1 hundredth  of 1% (0.01%) if you use the lesser number (owners).  If you use number of firearms it is 0.0044% used to commit murders.

Click to collapse



Most people would just say that's 8775 too many.


----------



## jugg1es (Dec 16, 2012)

gmaster1 said:


> lets just say illeagal or not. half the population or not. people still do it...thats the problem...
> 
> That's right, I'm a *premium* potayto. Problem

Click to collapse



One of my sigs was going to say "nature made weed, man made alcohol.  Which one do you trust"  i think drink is the worst drug out there at the moment because it's legal 

I think there is a world market for maybe five computers.
- Thomas Watson (1874-1956), Chairman of IBM, 1943


----------



## 85gallon (Dec 16, 2012)

xaccers said:


> Most people would just say that's 8775 too many.

Click to collapse



I always wonder why everyone busts the US's balls.  We are 12th when it comes to per capita firearm death rates.  And a good portion of those are suicides.  When looking strictly at homicides we are 18th in the world.


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_countries_by_firearm-related_death_rate


----------



## genericmessage (Dec 16, 2012)

Whoa! Back on topic!






Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## mrrick (Dec 16, 2012)

*signed


----------



## malybru (Dec 16, 2012)

138 Skydivers, 1 snowflake


----------



## mrrick (Dec 17, 2012)

Best. Fridge. Ever!

*signed


----------



## Whowahn (Dec 17, 2012)

jaszek said:


> What is that creature? Is that the mythical female on the internet?

Click to collapse



Or maybe just another troll under a bridge? :3

You Live To Die.


----------



## plegdroid (Dec 17, 2012)

mrrick said:


> Best. Fridge. Ever!
> 
> *signed

Click to collapse



Thats not a fridge, thats a his and hers substanance dispenser. But lacking some Bacon on the left there. 

ⓐⓝⓓⓡⓞⓢⓘⓓⓔ  ⓘⓢ  ⓝⓞⓣ  ⓐ  ⓢⓘⓝ


----------



## the_scotsman (Dec 17, 2012)

Had my last wedding of the year yesterday in Sydney. My best mate is a wedding photographer and I assist him at some weddings.

Got some nice shots during the day (all clickable for full size):

Started off out on Sydney heads. Note the CBD in the distance:









The bride and groom are in the defence forces so we got some shots in garden island (A Naval dock in Sydney CBD):









Then down at the reception. Awesome location!









Then watched a cruise ship head out to see. It was heading to the South pacific, Fiji and New Zealand....lucky buggers!

















Caught the sunset on the windows!


----------



## veeman (Dec 17, 2012)




----------



## LoopDoGG79 (Dec 17, 2012)

veeman said:


>

Click to collapse



Anybody still use Nero?


----------



## mrrick (Dec 17, 2012)

This chick knows how to party!!

*signed


----------



## jaszek (Dec 17, 2012)

Since the thread is closed..


Dirk, look what I found.


----------



## Dirk (Dec 17, 2012)

the_scotsman said:


> Had my last wedding of the year yesterday in Sydney. My best mate is a wedding photographer and I assist him at some weddings.

Click to collapse



Nice pics Scottie, and what a great location! :good:



jaszek said:


> Since the thread is closed..
> Dirk, look what I found.

Click to collapse



That face is saying, "i'd rather be test driving a Ferrari right now".


----------



## malybru (Dec 17, 2012)

Jump,like a boss:






+
64-inch-jump


----------



## Dirk (Dec 17, 2012)

^^ Epic!


----------



## malybru (Dec 17, 2012)

Maybe the crisps inside are bigger


----------



## Danial723 (Dec 17, 2012)

Sent from my SGH-T989 using xda premium


----------



## Dirk (Dec 17, 2012)

malybru said:


> Maybe the crisps inside are bigger

Click to collapse



Now with Tardis technology incorporated into every packet!


----------



## noodles2224 (Dec 17, 2012)

malybru said:


> Maybe the crisps inside are bigger

Click to collapse



That's either a $2.99 or $3.99 size bag with the $1.49 size bag having bigger size written on it.. 

Sent from my Nexus 4


----------



## Dirk (Dec 17, 2012)




----------



## vj_dustin (Dec 17, 2012)

Ain't she cute 



Sent.... just sent!!


----------



## Yur133 (Dec 17, 2012)

MOD EDIT: gif removed due to a non allowed word being in it....don't re-post!!!


----------



## Danial723 (Dec 17, 2012)

Sent from my SGH-T989 using xda premium


----------



## tallyforeman (Dec 17, 2012)




----------



## orb3000 (Dec 17, 2012)

*.*


----------



## tallyforeman (Dec 17, 2012)




----------



## mrrick (Dec 17, 2012)

tallyforeman said:


>

Click to collapse



Haha





*signed


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Dec 17, 2012)

Easier than it sounds, harder than it looks.


----------



## mrrick (Dec 17, 2012)

*signed


----------



## Dirk (Dec 18, 2012)




----------



## 85gallon (Dec 18, 2012)




----------



## Dirk (Dec 18, 2012)

Okay, which of you blighters did it? I've had a nice symmetrical looking 1313 'Thanks' meter for many weeks and now look at it! Some silly sod has obviously found the one post i made outside of Off-topic and they've gone and _Thanked_ it for goodness sake!



Clearly it's an untenable situation which needs rectifying. 1357 would be the next acceptable number, being a sequence of Primes, so i now need to go and make myself useful to exactly 43 people in a Smartphone forum. What the hell do i know about Smartphones??


----------



## malybru (Dec 18, 2012)




----------



## genericmessage (Dec 18, 2012)

Can we keep the gun control conversation out of this thread?

Less politics, more funny.





Sent from my future telephony device


----------



## Dirk (Dec 18, 2012)




----------



## NotATreoFan (Dec 18, 2012)

DirkGently said:


> Okay, which of you blighters did it? I've had a nice symmetrical looking 1313 'Thanks' meter for many weeks and now look at it! Some silly sod has obviously found the one post i made outside of Off-topic and they've gone and _Thanked_ it for goodness sake!
> 
> 
> 
> Clearly it's an untenable situation which needs rectifying. 1357 would be the next acceptable number, being a sequence of Primes, so i now need to go and make myself useful to exactly 43 people in a Smartphone forum. What the hell do i know about Smartphones??

Click to collapse



I could put the counted back to a symmetrical 0, if you prefer.


----------



## Archer (Dec 18, 2012)

*Mod note:*
Can we please keep off the obviously controversial topic of gun control? (Hint - that's not a request).


----------



## jugg1es (Dec 18, 2012)

"Do, or do not. There is no 'try'."
- Yoda


----------



## gmaster1 (Dec 18, 2012)

DirkGently said:


> Okay, which of you blighters did it? I've had a nice symmetrical looking 1313 'Thanks' meter for many weeks and now look at it! Some silly sod has obviously found the one post i made outside of Off-topic and they've gone and _Thanked_ it for goodness sake!
> 
> 
> 
> Clearly it's an untenable situation which needs rectifying. 1357 would be the next acceptable number, being a sequence of Primes, so i now need to go and make myself useful to exactly 43 people in a Smartphone forum. What the hell do i know about Smartphones??

Click to collapse



easy. fake a solution . just joking. but even so your bound to get 1 less/over what you want.

That's right, I'm a *premium* potayto. Problem


----------



## Dirk (Dec 18, 2012)

NotATreoFan said:


> I could put the counted back to a symmetrical 0, if you prefer.

Click to collapse



I'd say yes, but some bugger would just go and 'Thank' me somewhere out of spite!


----------



## TingTingin (Dec 18, 2012)

_*This post uses the patented TingTingin®™ method I would teach it to you but you are not yet worthy (come back in a hundred years)*_


----------



## Dirk (Dec 18, 2012)

tingtingin said:


>

Click to collapse


----------



## TingTingin (Dec 18, 2012)

_*This post uses the patented TingTingin®™ method I would teach it to you but you are not yet worthy (come back in a hundred years)*_


----------



## 85gallon (Dec 18, 2012)




----------



## TingTingin (Dec 18, 2012)

Lol

_____________________________________
 _*This post uses the patented TingTingin®™ method I would teach it to you but you are not yet worthy (come back in a hundred years)*_


----------



## M_T_M (Dec 18, 2012)

85gallon said:


>

Click to collapse


----------



## 85gallon (Dec 18, 2012)

M_T_M said:


>

Click to collapse



You talking about from yesterday?  I posted it but there was also gun talk in the post so the whole post got blown away.  So I reposted this part today.


----------



## AndyFox2011 (Dec 18, 2012)

No Facebook. Just no. 

Sent from my CodefireX AOSP 4.2 Desire HD


----------



## M_T_M (Dec 18, 2012)

85gallon said:


> You talking about from yesterday?  I posted it but there was also gun talk in the post so the whole post got blown away.  So I reposted this part today.

Click to collapse


----------



## AndyFox2011 (Dec 18, 2012)

On another note.... 

Sent from my CodefireX AOSP 4.2 Desire HD


----------



## 063_XOBX (Dec 18, 2012)




----------



## TingTingin (Dec 18, 2012)

I saw that on Facebook yesterday 

 _*This post uses the patented TingTingin®™ method I would teach it to you but you are not yet worthy (come back in a hundred years)*_


----------



## mrrick (Dec 18, 2012)

*signed


----------



## Dirk (Dec 18, 2012)




----------



## mrrick (Dec 18, 2012)

They know what's up!

*signed


----------



## Dirk (Dec 18, 2012)




----------



## tallyforeman (Dec 18, 2012)

DirkGently said:


>

Click to collapse


----------



## shahkam (Dec 18, 2012)

tingtingin said:


> I saw that on Facebook yesterday
> 
> _*This post uses the patented TingTingin®™ method I would teach it to you but you are not yet worthy (come back in a hundred years)*_

Click to collapse



*blink eyes* 100years later...

Ok now teach master !

Sent from my SGH-T999V using xda premium


----------



## mrrick (Dec 18, 2012)

*signed


----------



## jugg1es (Dec 18, 2012)

"Do, or do not. There is no 'try'."
- Yoda


----------



## TingTingin (Dec 18, 2012)

shahkam said:


> *blink eyes* 100years later...
> 
> Ok now teach master !
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T999V using xda premium

Click to collapse








 _*This post uses the patented TingTingin®™ method I would teach it to you but you are not yet worthy (come back in a hundred years)*_


----------



## mrrick (Dec 19, 2012)

*signed


----------



## Thats OK (Dec 19, 2012)




----------



## shahkam (Dec 19, 2012)

tingtingin said:


> _*This post uses the patented TingTingin®™ method I would teach it to you but you are not yet worthy (come back in a hundred years)*_

Click to collapse



Of course..

Sent from my SGH-T999V using xda premium


----------



## Thats OK (Dec 19, 2012)

shahkam said:


> Of course..

Click to collapse



Awww don't feed this clown anymore 
That signature irritates me to no end.


----------



## mrrick (Dec 19, 2012)

*signed


----------



## shahkam (Dec 19, 2012)

Thats OK said:


> Awww don't feed this clown anymore
> That signature irritates me to no end.

Click to collapse



IM DONE FEEDING TEH TROLLZ

Not to be a douche but his signature is annoying i agree whit you.

Sent from my SGH-T999V using xda premium


----------



## trell959 (Dec 19, 2012)

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Dirk (Dec 19, 2012)




----------



## Archer (Dec 19, 2012)

And what's the funniest google image search you can do?

https://www.google.co.uk/search?q=c...bF8en0AWh-4CYBg&ved=0CDUQsAQ&biw=1280&bih=899


----------



## Dirk (Dec 19, 2012)

Archer said:


> And what's the funniest google image search you can do?
> 
> https://www.google.co.uk/search?q=c...bF8en0AWh-4CYBg&ved=0CDUQsAQ&biw=1280&bih=899

Click to collapse





That's very good, but i know one that is possibly better. It's also pushing the boundaries of what may be considered good taste here in OT. I will PM you for a ruling! 

In the meantime, have some images!




































PC Pr0n:











http://www.guru3d.com/articles_pages/guru3d_rig_of_the_month_december_2012,1.html


----------



## 85gallon (Dec 19, 2012)

Ran across this traveling today. 

Sent from my RAZR Maxx  running CM10


----------



## xaccers (Dec 19, 2012)

85gallon said:


> Ran across this traveling today.
> 
> Sent from my RAZR Maxx  running CM10

Click to collapse



They're good budget tyres.


----------



## 063_XOBX (Dec 19, 2012)

Even the Hubble Telescope is in the holiday spirit. Extremely high resolution version here.


----------



## cartmenicus (Dec 20, 2012)

DirkGently said:


> The 2012 Off-Topic Christmas Signature Contest​
> Help make XDA look festive this holiday season by uploading your very own Christmas themed Avatars and Signatures. The winning entrant will be named in this Thread on Christmas Day. A fellow forumite has been asked to pick a winner and has agreed to do so. Their identity will remain unknown until the announcement, but could well be someone you know. Be nice to everyone this Christmas lest you tread on the wrong toes!
> 
> The prize will be the satisfaction of a job well done, and all the e-mince pies you can fit in your mouth in one go.
> ...

Click to collapse



Heres osme of mie not very good but i try ahaha 














I made all 3 but 2 of theme for freinds :laugh:


----------



## Thats OK (Dec 20, 2012)

^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^
Excellent!!!


----------



## ak700 (Dec 20, 2012)

thats ok said:


> ^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^
> excellent!!!

Click to collapse



dat username!!!!


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Dec 20, 2012)

I'm ready to go in coach!









Easier than it sounds, harder than it looks.


----------



## LoopDoGG79 (Dec 20, 2012)

shahkam said:


> ............................................________
> ....................................,.-'"...................``~.,
> .............................,.-"..................................."-.,
> .........................,/...............................................":,
> ...

Click to collapse



I don't see why the face palm?


----------



## UnhoIy (Dec 20, 2012)

LoopDoGG79 said:


> I don't see why the face palm?

Click to collapse


----------



## Sparx639 (Dec 20, 2012)

*Mod edit:* attachment removed for language

Sparx639


----------



## cartmenicus (Dec 20, 2012)

Thats OK said:


> ^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^
> Excellent!!!

Click to collapse



Thanks


----------



## powerpoint45 (Dec 20, 2012)

Hackers keyboard


----------



## Dirk (Dec 20, 2012)

mcsqwizzys98 said:


> Heres osme of mie not very good but i try ahaha

Click to collapse



Good Job! Siggy looks great man. :good:


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Dec 20, 2012)

Wow, Dirk, those first two are awesome!!


----------



## Dirk (Dec 20, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Wow, Dirk, those first two are awesome!!

Click to collapse



Have you seen the Vader in LordManhattan's sig yet? It's great! 

So, how's it going Skinny? What do you have planned for the Christmas period?


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Dec 20, 2012)

DirkGently said:


> Have you seen the Vader in LordManhatten's sig yet? It's great!
> 
> So, how's it going Skinny? What do you have planned for the Christmas period?

Click to collapse



I have seen LM's sig, and yes.  It's the dawgs bawls.


For the holidays, my wife's extended family puts on quite a spectacle.  Great food, gifts, and good times.  I do have to work on the Eve, but it shouldn't interfere.

Yourself?


----------



## Dirk (Dec 20, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> I have seen LM's sig, and yes.  It's the dawgs bawls.
> 
> 
> For the holidays, my wife's extended family puts on quite a spectacle.  Great food, gifts, and good times.  I do have to work on the Eve, but it shouldn't interfere.
> ...

Click to collapse



Working.







Have a great holiday break my man, and best wishes to all your family.


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Dec 20, 2012)

DirkGently said:


> Working.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



hahaha...though I am sorry to hear that.  will you have no time at all to visit with family?:crying:


----------



## jugg1es (Dec 20, 2012)

Have i had a pic removed? 

"The reason Santa is so jolly is because he knows where all the bad girls live."


----------



## Dirk (Dec 20, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> hahaha...though I am sorry to hear that.  will you have no time at all to visit with family?:crying:

Click to collapse



I'm spared that ritual, thank god! Holidays mean more money to do less work, no rush hours to deal with on the road and no people around the office. It's all upsides baby!


----------



## Dirk (Dec 20, 2012)

*The most epic image EVER!*


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Dec 20, 2012)

DirkGently said:


>

Click to collapse



Good lord, you're right.  I'll try to one-up you though.








UUUUghhhh....nope. I got nothing.


----------



## Dirk (Dec 20, 2012)

Well, that's one way to do it!


----------



## Hayden18 (Dec 20, 2012)

DirkGently said:


> Well, that's one way to do it!

Click to collapse



Redneck renovating?

Sent from my Xperia S using xda premium


----------



## Dirk (Dec 20, 2012)

*Totally bizarre WTF moment of the day:*

Just glanced up at the Fire Station over the road in time to see four Firemen on the roof, one walking on his hands while another took pictures!

Couldn't get my phone out fast enough to take a picture unfortunately.


----------



## Dirk (Dec 20, 2012)




----------



## 85gallon (Dec 20, 2012)

A beautiful machine.  One of my favorites.  Did you know that at full speed it took 100 miles for it to turn around?  That's a hell of a turning radius.


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Dec 20, 2012)

Easier than it sounds, harder than it looks.


----------



## jaszek (Dec 20, 2012)

DirkGently said:


>

Click to collapse



Most badass plane ever.


----------



## xaccers (Dec 20, 2012)




----------



## mrrick (Dec 21, 2012)

*signed


----------



## ak700 (Dec 21, 2012)

Look what I found on steam's homepage


----------



## Dirk (Dec 21, 2012)




----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Dec 21, 2012)

Dirk, where do you find this stuff??  :highfive:


----------



## Thats OK (Dec 21, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Dirk, where do you find this stuff??  :highfive:

Click to collapse



Mind reader!


I was thinking the exact same!


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Dec 21, 2012)

Thats OK said:


> Mind reader!
> 
> 
> I was thinking the exact same!

Click to collapse



Well, he created the thread, and he has to have his secrets I guess.


----------



## Thats OK (Dec 21, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Well, he created the thread, and he has to have his secrets I guess.

Click to collapse



Drives me nutz!
Dirks the master.
I can never find the cool stuff...and believe me I do a lot of searching.

It's all in here someplace, I just know it is.


----------



## Dirk (Dec 21, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Well, he created the thread, and he has to have his secrets I guess.

Click to collapse



Who said i was a 'he'? 

Out of every 12 hour shift at work, i'm probably online for 11 hours. (The other hour i'm eating my Breakfast and Lunch) My job doesn't actually entail much in the way of work as such. I just have to be here! So i spend my days trawling through my favourite forums and collecting images from threads similar to this.

When i feel like i've read every page of the Internet, i go off into my head to dissect last nights training session and to plan ahead to tonight's. The days can be tedious but there are worse ways to earn a Buck!


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Dec 21, 2012)

DirkGently said:


> Who said i was a 'he'?
> 
> Out of every 12 hour shift at work, i'm probably online for 11 hours. (The other hour i'm eating my Breakfast and Lunch) My job doesn't actually entail much in the way of work as such. I just have to be here! So i spend my days trawling through my favourite forums and collecting images from threads similar to this.
> 
> When i feel like i've read every page of the Internet, i go off into my head to dissect last nights training session and to plan ahead to tonight's. The days can be tedious but there are worse ways to earn a Buck!

Click to collapse



So what is it that you do?


----------



## predatOr (Dec 21, 2012)

DirkGently said:


> Who said i was a 'he'?
> 
> Out of every 12 hour shift at work, i'm probably online for 11 hours. (The other hour i'm eating my Breakfast and Lunch) My job doesn't actually entail much in the way of work as such. I just have to be here! So i spend my days trawling through my favourite forums and collecting images from threads similar to this.
> 
> When i feel like i've read every page of the Internet, i go off into my head to dissect last nights training session and to plan ahead to tonight's. The days can be tedious but there are worse ways to earn a Buck!

Click to collapse



I want a job like yours in future... 
Where I have tons of free time and I can browse without restrictions


----------



## tw1n5nak35 (Dec 21, 2012)




----------



## Dirk (Dec 21, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> So what is it that you do?

Click to collapse



I set the bar low for myself, and then consistently fail to reach it. That's what i do! 



PREDATOR95 said:


> I want a job like yours in future...
> Where I have tons of free time and I can browse without restrictions

Click to collapse



Unfortunately the pay is commensurate with the amount of actual work done. Still, you can't have everything, right?


----------



## tw1n5nak35 (Dec 21, 2012)




----------



## Dirk (Dec 21, 2012)




----------



## malybru (Dec 21, 2012)




----------



## Archer (Dec 21, 2012)

malybru said:


>

Click to collapse



Lol - that's the best bit out of the whole video.  She's awesome!


----------



## Dirk (Dec 21, 2012)




----------



## Dirk (Dec 21, 2012)

*HHGTTG fans will understand:*


----------



## 063_XOBX (Dec 21, 2012)

>

Click to collapse





Archer said:


> Lol - that's the best bit out of the whole video.  She's awesome!

Click to collapse



Puts up a pretty decent set too.


----------



## tw1n5nak35 (Dec 21, 2012)




----------



## Woody (Dec 21, 2012)

Dirk,  I have a similar circumstance for my job.  I'm on the net almost all day too and like you or Skinny said yesterday,  today for me is sooper easy.  No one is here,  banks are closed and I have nearly nothing to do but wait....


----------



## tw1n5nak35 (Dec 21, 2012)




----------



## tallyforeman (Dec 21, 2012)




----------



## nobleskill (Dec 21, 2012)

*Mod edit:* Bit political - removed.

* Here let me finish that half ass effort for you....*

Team work!


----------



## tw1n5nak35 (Dec 21, 2012)




----------



## Dirk (Dec 21, 2012)

Woodrube said:


> Dirk,  I have a similar circumstance for my job.  I'm on the net almost all day too and like you or Skinny said yesterday,  today for me is sooper easy.  *No one is here*,  banks are closed and I have nearly nothing to do but wait....

Click to collapse



That's the bit i'm particularly looking forward to over Christmas, having nobody else here. Nothing better than an empty office and empty roads to commute on! I've been sat at my desk with sunglasses on for the last couple of hours as i've already gone through all my Bookmarked sites, and wanted to close my eyes for a while!


----------



## 85gallon (Dec 21, 2012)

nobleskill said:


> Watch A-Team movie for the best Ghandi.......

Click to collapse



tldr

This is an images thread.


----------



## predatOr (Dec 21, 2012)

Some pics may have been posted before... I am posting for the first time


----------



## husam666 (Dec 21, 2012)

DirkGently said:


>

Click to collapse



so it begins


----------



## GeekyNitz (Dec 21, 2012)

Sent from my GT-I9100


----------



## Dirk (Dec 21, 2012)

*Why man invented the scrollbar...*


----------



## 063_XOBX (Dec 21, 2012)

Merry Gifsmas.


----------



## Dirk (Dec 21, 2012)




----------



## malybru (Dec 21, 2012)




----------



## predatOr (Dec 21, 2012)




----------



## Dirk (Dec 21, 2012)

*Oo la-la*


----------



## nobleskill (Dec 21, 2012)

nobleskill said:


> Watch A-Team movie for the best Ghandi quote ever... he actually did say it too you know...
> 
> *Mod edit:* Bit political - removed.

Click to collapse



Seems like double standards IMO... the post I quoted was as offencive as it was simple minded and ignorant in its content and insinuations... oh well atleast it wasn't political huh...

Token image...






Seriously... 

Sent from my GT-N8020


----------



## tallyforeman (Dec 21, 2012)

nobleskill said:


> Seems like double standards IMO... the post I quoted was as offencive as it was simple minded and ignorant in its content and insinuations... oh well atleast it wasn't political huh...
> 
> Token image...
> 
> ...

Click to collapse










Don't taunt the mods. Just giving you a heads up.


----------



## Dirk (Dec 21, 2012)




----------



## tallyforeman (Dec 21, 2012)

DirkGently said:


>

Click to collapse


----------



## nobleskill (Dec 21, 2012)

85gallon said:


> tldr
> 
> This is an images thread.

Click to collapse



Gsyhuya - an equally lazy way of communicating for you so you know how cool you look.. 

Think arm buckled around second arm with fist thrusting into the air if your struggling to work it out...

its an OFFTOPIC thread and I'm not first to post quoting a previous image with a text retort...

Sent from my GT-N8020



Guess that image means I can dribble rubbish like the rest now huh...


----------



## 85gallon (Dec 21, 2012)

nobleskill said:


> Gsyhuya - an equally lazy way of communicating for you so you know how cool you look..
> 
> Think arm buckled around second arm with fist thrusting into the air if your struggling to work it out...
> 
> ...

Click to collapse


----------



## nobleskill (Dec 21, 2012)

tallyforeman said:


> Don't taunt the mods. Just giving you a heads up.

Click to collapse



:angel: 

Meh this board has just gotten worse and worse I swear... fight the power and die on your feet, better than living on your knees. *old jungle saying

Its 4am Saturday morning and I'm heading off to work in 15 for 12hr day and I've worked 12hr days for a week now in heat and humidity that can melt lead... not in the mood to suffer fools of any brand be them mods or not. 

Tin pot dictators if we are honest about most of the keyboard warriors moderating here... not taunting either really.. more calling them out for errors of law in administering loose and dynamic rule sets...



Sent from my GT-N8020


----------



## 85gallon (Dec 21, 2012)

nm


----------



## tallyforeman (Dec 21, 2012)

nobleskill said:


> :angel:
> 
> Meh this board has just gotten worse and worse I swear... fight the power and die on your feet, better than living on your knees. *old jungle saying
> 
> ...

Click to collapse


----------



## 063_XOBX (Dec 21, 2012)

nobleskill said:


> :angel:
> 
> Meh this board has just gotten worse and worse I swear... fight the power and die on your feet, better than living on your knees. *old jungle saying
> 
> ...

Click to collapse


----------



## Sparx639 (Dec 21, 2012)

Happens to everyone

Work Smarter, Not Harder


----------



## noodles2224 (Dec 21, 2012)

nobleskill said:


> :angel:
> 
> Meh this board has just gotten worse and worse I swear... fight the power and die on your feet, better than living on your knees. *old jungle saying
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I think he might be mad but he is from the future because I'm still in Friday.. 2pm to be exact. Haven't even had my day.. :/

Sent from my Nexus 4


----------



## Thats OK (Dec 21, 2012)

I know some or all are reposts.
I just like the larger than life pics


----------



## LordManhattan (Dec 21, 2012)

And the Darwin Award goes to:


----------



## mrrick (Dec 21, 2012)

LordManhattan said:


> And the Darwin Award goes to:

Click to collapse



I'm lol'ing right now!

*signed


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Dec 21, 2012)

---------- Post added at 05:28 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:38 PM ----------


----------



## mrrick (Dec 21, 2012)

*signed


----------



## jugg1es (Dec 21, 2012)

mrrick said:


> *signed

Click to collapse



Kevin mitnick has his business cards printed on those.  I'd love a couple 

" I don't care who you are, Fatso. Get the reindeer off my roof! "


----------



## Thats OK (Dec 21, 2012)

LordManhattan said:


> And the Darwin Award goes to:

Click to collapse



Hilarious!

At least the shooter's in focus :laugh:


----------



## SethGandy (Dec 22, 2012)




----------



## KeanuC (Dec 22, 2012)

Sent from my R800x using xda premium


----------



## mrrick (Dec 22, 2012)

*signed


----------



## septix (Dec 22, 2012)

Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda premium


----------



## mrrick (Dec 22, 2012)

*signed


----------



## 85gallon (Dec 22, 2012)

septix said:


> Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda premium

Click to collapse



GIF FAIL!!!


----------



## mrrick (Dec 22, 2012)

*signed


----------



## mrrick (Dec 23, 2012)

*signed


----------



## trell959 (Dec 23, 2012)

mrrick said:


> *signed

Click to collapse



Obvious redditor is obvious 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Dec 23, 2012)




----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Dec 23, 2012)




----------



## 85gallon (Dec 23, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


>

Click to collapse



LOL.  He got rolled!!! :laugh:


----------



## septix (Dec 23, 2012)

Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda premium


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Dec 23, 2012)

---------- Post added at 10:02 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:57 PM ----------







*Mod edit:* Religious content


----------



## 063_XOBX (Dec 23, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> jesus_ps.jpg

Click to collapse



Great. Now I'm going to Hell for laughing as hard as I did.


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Dec 23, 2012)

063_XOBX said:


> Great. Now I'm going to Hell for laughing as hard as I did.

Click to collapse



I'll see you there.  First drink is on me.

Easier than it sounds, harder than it looks.


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Dec 23, 2012)

063_XOBX said:


> Great. Now I'm going to Hell for laughing as hard as I did.

Click to collapse



They're gone 

Not sent from your phone...


----------



## 063_XOBX (Dec 23, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> They're gone
> 
> Not sent from your phone...

Click to collapse



I will remember Mechanic Jesus until the day I die.


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Dec 23, 2012)

063_XOBX said:


> I will remember Mechanic Jesus until the day I die.

Click to collapse



Funny thing is there was about 10 more I didn't post lol

Not sent from your phone...


----------



## domini99 (Dec 23, 2012)




----------



## Danial723 (Dec 23, 2012)

Sent from my SGH-T989 using xda premium


----------



## xaccers (Dec 23, 2012)

063_XOBX said:


> Great. Now I'm going to Hell for laughing as hard as I did.

Click to collapse



Dammit, I miss all the good stuff!


----------



## mulletcutter (Dec 23, 2012)

xaccers said:


> Dammit, I miss all the good stuff!

Click to collapse



Yes you did, they were great.


----------



## mrrick (Dec 23, 2012)

*signed


----------



## 86dan (Dec 23, 2012)

lol!


----------



## mrrick (Dec 23, 2012)

*signed


----------



## mrrick (Dec 23, 2012)

*signed


----------



## tw1n5nak35 (Dec 23, 2012)




----------



## mrrick (Dec 24, 2012)

*signed


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Dec 24, 2012)




----------



## tw1n5nak35 (Dec 24, 2012)




----------



## KennyJoe69 (Dec 24, 2012)

Sent from my ADR6400L using xda app-developers app


----------



## KennyJoe69 (Dec 24, 2012)

There must be a meme for this.

Sent from my ADR6400L using xda app-developers app


----------



## Dirk (Dec 24, 2012)




----------



## malybru (Dec 24, 2012)

Apple saucery:


----------



## Dirk (Dec 24, 2012)




----------



## malybru (Dec 24, 2012)

Xmas trees:





















https://dl.dropbox.com/u/23627927/Funny/tree%206.jpg[img]

[img]https://dl.dropbox.com/u/23627927/Funny/tree.jpg











chemistree


----------



## Dirk (Dec 24, 2012)

malybru said:


> Xmas trees:

Click to collapse



I love this one. Is that dead wood they used?


----------



## Dirk (Dec 24, 2012)




----------



## jaszek (Dec 24, 2012)

Can we have a post with all of the XMas sigs in one place?


----------



## Dirk (Dec 24, 2012)

jaszek said:


> Can we have a post with all of the XMas sigs in one place?

Click to collapse



This is how a lot of them look for me at the moment: (Work PC).






Never fear though, the judge has had some time to see everybody's posts and knows who is in the running. If anybody wants to make sure they can post here. Anyway, if somebody tried to compile all the pics into one post and unintentionally  left somebody out, it wouldn't be fair on them.

I have the utmost faith in our Judge for this contest, who will make himself known to everybody tomorrow. And remember, it's all just for fun! (Although i will allow the losers throwing things at the winner, as long as they throw food products!)


----------



## malybru (Dec 24, 2012)

DirkGently said:


> I love this one. Is that dead wood they used?

Click to collapse



Yes ,pure dead wood.




Space pr0n:






Full story:
http://www.djsadhu.com/the-helical-model-vortex-solar-system-animation/


----------



## Dirk (Dec 24, 2012)

^^ V. Cool!


----------



## mrrick (Dec 24, 2012)

First day off since thanksgiving! 

*signed


----------



## Dirk (Dec 24, 2012)

Fondu! 



mrrick said:


> First day off since thanksgiving!
> 
> *signed

Click to collapse



No s**t?


----------



## 063_XOBX (Dec 24, 2012)




----------



## malybru (Dec 24, 2012)

Leaf pr0n:


----------



## mrrick (Dec 24, 2012)

DirkGently said:


> Fondu!
> 
> 
> 
> No s**t?

Click to collapse



Yup yup.. I'm relishing the s**t outta this s**t! 

*signed


----------



## StormMcCloud (Dec 24, 2012)

Murray Christmas!


----------



## mrrick (Dec 25, 2012)

*signed


----------



## matrix0886 (Dec 25, 2012)

mrrick said:


> *signed

Click to collapse



Someone did that at my store. They were pretty ticked off when they came out and found the tow truck driving off with their car.....after I had put out 2 pages over the intercom warning them to move their car. I don't make empty threats


----------



## redneck_666 (Dec 25, 2012)

mrrick said:


> First day off since thanksgiving!
> 
> *signed

Click to collapse



Looks like something Tim & Eric would do.

Sent from my SGH-I717 using xda premium


----------



## mrrick (Dec 25, 2012)

*signed


----------



## KennyJoe69 (Dec 25, 2012)

Sent from my ADR6400L using xda app-developers app


----------



## Dirk (Dec 25, 2012)




----------



## Archer (Dec 25, 2012)

Merry Christmas to those who celebrate it...


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Dec 25, 2012)

Archer said:


> Merry Christmas to those who celebrate it...

Click to collapse



Only you would post that.

Merry Christmas Archer, hope you have an awesome day!

Easier than it sounds, harder than it looks.


----------



## Dirk (Dec 25, 2012)

Archer said:


> Merry Christmas to those who celebrate it...

Click to collapse





TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Only you would post that.
> 
> Merry Christmas Archer, hope you have an awesome day!
> 
> Easier than it sounds, harder than it looks.

Click to collapse



Humbug Merry Christmas Archer, Skinny and everybody!


----------



## jaszek (Dec 25, 2012)

Archer said:


> Merry Christmas to those who celebrate it...

Click to collapse



I was waiting for you family xmas portrait. Merry xmas mate. I think I need another drink.


----------



## husam666 (Dec 25, 2012)

Merry Christmas everyone


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Dec 25, 2012)

husam666 said:


> Merry Christmas everyone

Click to collapse



You're a good man, Husam.  Have a great day!


----------



## husam666 (Dec 25, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> You're a good man, Husam.  Have a great day!

Click to collapse



Thanks mate, will try my best


----------



## Dirk (Dec 25, 2012)

Merry Christmas husam. Best wishes to you and your family.


----------



## cartmenicus (Dec 25, 2012)

Can never fall asleep christmas eve -_-


----------



## husam666 (Dec 25, 2012)

DirkGently said:


> Merry Christmas husam. Best wishes to you and your family.

Click to collapse



Thanks.
Back at you, mate.


----------



## malybru (Dec 25, 2012)




----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Dec 25, 2012)

malybru said:


>

Click to collapse



 How 'bout no.


----------



## malybru (Dec 25, 2012)

All right ,then:


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Dec 25, 2012)

malybru said:


> All right ,then:

Click to collapse



That's nicer......:highfive:


----------



## Dirk (Dec 25, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> How 'bout no.

Click to collapse



Why don't you snag it and put it in your Sig for the contest Skinny?

You know you wanna!


----------



## FernBch (Dec 25, 2012)

Merry Christmas to All! May your families be happy, healthy, and safe wherever you may be.


----------



## mrrick (Dec 25, 2012)

Way too freakin early!! 

Murry xmas folks! 

*signed


----------



## mrrick (Dec 25, 2012)

*signed


----------



## mrrick (Dec 25, 2012)

*signed


----------



## Whiplashh (Dec 25, 2012)

Just thought I would share this. Made my day. Merry Christmas Everyone!



--------------------------------------------------------
Sent From My Rooted, S-OFF'd Blackberry Curve using the iOS XDA Application for Android.


----------



## cartmenicus (Dec 26, 2012)

When are the winners for the christmas sig thing chosen? i want to see the best christmas sig :good: hope evryone had a great christmas i know i did!


----------



## jaszek (Dec 26, 2012)

mcsqwizzys98 said:


> When are the winners for the christmas sig thing chosen? i want to see the best christmas sig :good: hope evryone had a great christmas i know i did!

Click to collapse



They made a thread for it


----------



## cartmenicus (Dec 26, 2012)

jaszek said:


> They made a thread for it

Click to collapse



ohh....

What thread is it?


----------



## Dirk (Dec 26, 2012)

mcsqwizzys98 said:


> When are the winners for the christmas sig thing chosen? i want to see the best christmas sig :good: hope evryone had a great christmas i know i did!

Click to collapse



Winner was announced HERE

Somebody will have to defeat Jaszek next year!


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Dec 26, 2012)

DirkGently said:


> Winner was announced HERE
> 
> Somebody will have to defeat Jaszek next year!

Click to collapse



One pint of Guiness...Priceless.


----------



## vj_dustin (Dec 26, 2012)

Sent.... just sent!!


----------



## sohamssd (Dec 26, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> One pint of Guiness...Priceless.

Click to collapse



Anti matter?  


Edit: sorry I meant to quote dirk.
 When did anyone started selling anti matter?
Sent from my One V using xda app-developers app


----------



## Dirk (Dec 26, 2012)

soham_sss said:


> Anti matter?
> 
> 
> Edit: sorry I meant to quote dirk.
> ...

Click to collapse



It doesn't have to be on sale to have a value. If you estimate how much it has cost to produce the antimatter that has been created so far, you can deduce how much it would cost for a gram.*

* Only a tiny amount of antimatter has ever been created, in the order of Billionths of a Gram. Imagine the cost of building and running the worlds super-colliders for years and having created such tiny amounts in that time.


----------



## jaszek (Dec 26, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> One pint of Guiness...Priceless.

Click to collapse



That's not enough to beat me. I need at least a keg.


----------



## KnukLHead (Dec 26, 2012)

8 inches of snow in Hot Springs Arkansas on christmas

Sent from my SPH-L900 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Danial723 (Dec 26, 2012)

IPhone gear box 

Sent from my SGH-T989 using xda premium


----------



## Dirk (Dec 26, 2012)

KnukLHead said:


> 8 inches of snow in Hot Springs Arkansas on christmas
> 
> Sent from my SPH-L900 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



That looks awesome. It never feels like Christmas unless there's snow on the ground!


----------



## scaccomatt0 (Dec 26, 2012)




----------



## 85gallon (Dec 26, 2012)

Okay.  I  thought I had seen it all.  I was googling to try to find the name of an old Nissan car model.

Ran across this!!!  LOL


----------



## 85gallon (Dec 26, 2012)

Okay.  I  thought I had seen it all.  I was googling to try to find the name of an old Nissan car model.

Ran across this!!!  LOL  website is closed for the holidays!!!


EDIT: Added Pic


----------



## Mr.Mischief (Dec 26, 2012)

scaccomatt0 said:


>

Click to collapse



Such happiness. If only we could all be as happy as the man with two copies of Windows in his arms.

Sent from my HTC Sensation 4G using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Veam (Dec 26, 2012)




----------



## Axel 11 (Dec 26, 2012)

Sent from my GT - I9100


----------



## mrrick (Dec 26, 2012)

*signed


----------



## septix (Dec 27, 2012)

Home screen :] 

Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda premium


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Dec 27, 2012)




----------



## Dirk (Dec 27, 2012)

*Mod Edit:* Racially insensitive


----------



## xaccers (Dec 27, 2012)

DirkGently said:


> *Mod Edit:* Racially insensitive

Click to collapse


----------



## Dirk (Dec 27, 2012)

DirkGently said:


> *Mod Edit:* Racially insensitive

Click to collapse


----------



## LoopDoGG79 (Dec 27, 2012)

DirkGently said:


> *Mod Edit:* Racially insensitive

Click to collapse



Damn it, I missed it!


----------



## xaccers (Dec 27, 2012)

DirkGently said:


>

Click to collapse



*Mod edit:* Please don't use words like that, even with a smiley after it.


----------



## 85gallon (Dec 27, 2012)

DirkGently said:


> *Mod Edit:* Racially insensitive

Click to collapse



Tried to PM you. You no accept PM.  LOL   Dirk, please send it to me.  I want to be able to rate what our newbie mods consider "Racially insensitive"


----------



## M_T_M (Dec 27, 2012)

---------------------------------
If I had a nickle for every troll I see, I'd be a rich troll


----------



## drnecropolis (Dec 27, 2012)

DirkGently said:


> It doesn't have to be on sale to have a value. If you estimate how much it has cost to produce the antimatter that has been created so far, you can deduce how much it would cost for a gram.*
> 
> * Only a tiny amount of antimatter has ever been created, in the order of Billionths of a Gram. Imagine the cost of building and running the worlds super-colliders for years and having created such tiny amounts in that time.

Click to collapse



Then would that mean dark energy wouldn't have a value because it has not been created here?
Say it, Don't spray it.


----------



## malybru (Dec 27, 2012)

Sorry,photographers:

Just a polar bear chomping on a $2,100+ photo lens


----------



## jaszek (Dec 27, 2012)

malybru said:


> Sorry,photographers:
> 
> Just a polar bear chomping on a $2,100+ photo lens

Click to collapse



You mean idiot photographer dropping lenses in the bear pit.


----------



## loektheman (Dec 27, 2012)

jaszek said:


> You mean idiot photographer dropping lenses in the bear pit.

Click to collapse



You mean, New Christmas gift idea


----------



## xaccers (Dec 27, 2012)

xaccers said:


> *Mod edit:* Please don't use words like that, even with a smiley after it.

Click to collapse


----------



## nespid (Dec 28, 2012)

Sent from my HTC One X+ using xda app-developers app


----------



## nespid (Dec 28, 2012)

My 100th post! Senior member! 

Sent from my HTC One X+ using xda app-developers app


----------



## Sparx639 (Dec 28, 2012)

nespid said:


> 100th post!
> 
> Sent from my HTC One X+ using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



I think you're off by 22234 posts

Work Smarter, Not Harder


----------



## 063_XOBX (Dec 28, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


>

Click to collapse



And people say water-cooling is excessive.


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Dec 28, 2012)

063_XOBX said:


> And people say water-cooling is excessive.

Click to collapse



I dunno, I'm a big fan.

-Easier than it sounds, harder than it looks.-


----------



## jaszek (Dec 28, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> I dunno, I'm a big fan.
> 
> -Easier than it sounds, harder than it looks.-

Click to collapse


----------



## stuffinthesky (Dec 28, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> I dunno, I'm a big fan.
> 
> -Easier than it sounds, harder than it looks.-

Click to collapse



1 thanks.

Thanked by stuffinthesky.

Sent from my Nexus S using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Dec 28, 2012)

So do i win the thread?

-Easier than it sounds, harder than it looks.-


----------



## malybru (Dec 28, 2012)

Running on a wet surface produces expected results.


----------



## vj_dustin (Dec 28, 2012)

malybru said:


> Running on a wet surface produces expected results.

Click to collapse



I just love how the other guy doesn't give a sh*t!


----------



## tallyforeman (Dec 28, 2012)




----------



## vj_dustin (Dec 28, 2012)

tallyforeman said:


>

Click to collapse


----------



## malybru (Dec 28, 2012)




----------



## mrrick (Dec 28, 2012)

*signed


----------



## nespid (Dec 28, 2012)

*what i meant was...*



Sparx639 said:


> I think you're off by 22234 posts
> 
> Work Smarter, Not Harder

Click to collapse



at that time, it was my personal 100th post.


----------



## nespid (Dec 28, 2012)

*I have a series of whimsical duck stickers on the bottom of my tub.*



malybru said:


> Running on a wet surface produces expected results.

Click to collapse



Not surprising. You have no safety mat or adhesive stickers to allow for purchase on a surface with a low coefficient of static friction.


----------



## Sparx639 (Dec 28, 2012)

nespid said:


> at that time, it was my personal 100th post.

Click to collapse



Well then I take back what I said good sir

Work Smarter, Not Harder


----------



## domini99 (Dec 28, 2012)

:screwy:


----------



## malybru (Dec 28, 2012)




----------



## mrrick (Dec 28, 2012)

*signed


----------



## jugg1es (Dec 28, 2012)

mrrick said:


> *signed

Click to collapse








"The Internet: where men are men, women are men, and children are FBI agents."


----------



## stuffinthesky (Dec 28, 2012)

jugg1es said:


> "The Internet: where men are men, women are men, and children are FBI agents."

Click to collapse








For that "Thanks" button that is actually a picture. I shall use only in this thread, as well as other threads.

Sent from my Nexus S using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Mr.Mischief (Dec 29, 2012)

I saw this on Facebook earlier. So true.


----------



## mrrick (Dec 29, 2012)

*signed


----------



## redneck_666 (Dec 29, 2012)

My son's 2nd favorite Christmas present...

Sent from my SGH-I717 using xda premium


----------



## knuckle03 (Dec 29, 2012)

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ak700 (Dec 29, 2012)

knuckle03 said:


> Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



A wild lawsuit appeared. . . . .


----------



## AndyFox2011 (Dec 29, 2012)

Found this on Facebook just now.. Seems like s good idea too me! 


Sent from my Desire HD


----------



## malybru (Dec 29, 2012)




----------



## stamatis (Dec 29, 2012)




----------



## KnukLHead (Dec 29, 2012)

Sent from my SPH-L900 using Tapatalk 2

---------- Post added at 06:40 AM ---------- Previous post was at 06:39 AM ----------







Sent from my SPH-L900 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## MissionImprobable (Dec 29, 2012)




----------



## mrrick (Dec 29, 2012)

*signed


----------



## mrrick (Dec 29, 2012)

*signed


----------



## MissionImprobable (Dec 30, 2012)

I rock and roll, and roll and rock...


----------



## RohinZaraki (Dec 30, 2012)

That's enough Internet for me for today I guess


----------



## sohamssd (Dec 30, 2012)

Sent from my One V using xda app-developers app


----------



## stremax (Dec 30, 2012)

This morning at kronplatz, Brunico Italy

Sent from my Nexus S using xda premium


----------



## malybru (Dec 30, 2012)

Fairy Pools, Isle of Skye, Scotland


----------



## RomWiz (Dec 30, 2012)

Sent from my phone powered by JellyBam


----------



## LordManhattan (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## dexter93 (Dec 30, 2012)

LordManhattan said:


>

Click to collapse



Trolling the police again LM?

Sent from the brick


----------



## RomWiz (Dec 30, 2012)

m1l4droid said:


> Go home weather app, you're drunk:
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Very sunny indeed 

Sent from my phone powered by JellyBam


----------



## horaceb (Dec 30, 2012)

What kernel and mods are you using with jellybam?

Sent from my HTC One S using Tapatalk 2


----------



## RomWiz (Dec 30, 2012)

horaceb said:


> What kernel and mods are you using with jellybam?
> 
> Sent from my HTC One S using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Me?
And no off-topic in this off-topic thread 
Take it in pm


Sent from my phone powered by JellyBam


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Dec 30, 2012)

---------- Post added at 03:04 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:01 PM ----------


----------



## SimonTS (Dec 30, 2012)

*They found Grumpy Cat's father!!!*


----------



## malybru (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## mrrick (Dec 30, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


>

Click to collapse



This is awesome!!  :thumbup:


*signed


----------



## mrrick (Dec 31, 2012)

*signed


----------



## roofrider (Dec 31, 2012)




----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Dec 31, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> ---------- Post added at 03:04 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:01 PM ----------

Click to collapse



Find me some tiny white futuristic furniture for mine, now.

-Easier than it sounds, harder than it looks.-


----------



## Hayden18 (Dec 31, 2012)

Mediafire being a b*tch


Sent from my Xperia S using xda premium


----------



## matgras (Dec 31, 2012)

septix said:


> Home screen :]
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda premium

Click to collapse



you can better post that at the minimall homescreen thread

sony xperia ray stock rom not rooted


----------



## mrrick (Dec 31, 2012)

*signed


----------



## mrrick (Dec 31, 2012)

*signed


----------



## Thats OK (Jan 1, 2013)

Probably a repost


----------



## mrrick (Jan 1, 2013)

*signed


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jan 1, 2013)

mrrick said:


> *signed

Click to collapse



That is one serious friggin monkey.




Also, happy new year dude.

-Easier than it sounds, harder than it looks.-


----------



## badshah.mb (Jan 1, 2013)

think abt it


----------



## mrrick (Jan 1, 2013)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> That is one serious friggin monkey.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Cheers brotha! Same to you and yours.. 

*signed


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jan 1, 2013)

mrrick said:


> Cheers brotha! Same to you and yours..
> 
> *signed

Click to collapse



Thank you sir!





-Easier than it sounds, harder than it looks.-


----------



## gmaster1 (Jan 1, 2013)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Thank you sir!
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



o_0 uhm...who would...what would...but why?!?!?!

That's right, I'm a *premium* potayto. Problem?


----------



## husam666 (Jan 1, 2013)




----------



## mrrick (Jan 1, 2013)

*signed


----------



## MissionImprobable (Jan 1, 2013)

husam666 said:


>

Click to collapse



Best gif ever when rocking out to any decent tempo jamming in the background.


Also, so sad about the thanks button. There has been some gold in the past few pages. A good laugh is worth every bit of a good icon pack


----------



## gmaster1 (Jan 1, 2013)

MissionImprobable said:


> Best gif ever when rocking out to any decent tempo jamming in the background.
> 
> 
> Also, so sad about the thanks button. There has been some gold in the past few pages. A good laugh is worth every bit of a good icon pack

Click to collapse



that thanks button was what made this thread with ALOT gold posts. but now its gobw there has barely been a photo a day. kinda sad people only did it for thanks in a developer site. thats what websites like 9gag are for. photos that get you somewhere.

That's right, I'm a *premium* potayto. Problem?


----------



## jaszek (Jan 1, 2013)

Thats OK said:


> Probably a repost

Click to collapse



I was interested enough that I found it on google maps. lol

http://goo.gl/maps/0Wvrm


----------



## mrrick (Jan 1, 2013)

*signed


----------



## Thats OK (Jan 1, 2013)

jaszek said:


> I was interested enough that I found it on google maps. lol
> 
> http://goo.gl/maps/0Wvrm

Click to collapse



lol
So it's still laying there?


----------



## MissionImprobable (Jan 1, 2013)

Thats OK said:


> lol
> So it's still laying there?

Click to collapse



Yep. They're still building all of the rigging and emplacements to roll it over so it can be floated away to be scrapped.


----------



## husam666 (Jan 1, 2013)




----------



## JoelZracer (Jan 2, 2013)

..


----------



## KennyJoe69 (Jan 2, 2013)

Sent from my ADR6400L using xda app-developers app


----------



## mrrick (Jan 2, 2013)

*signed


----------



## amandez (Jan 2, 2013)

God whyyy


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Jan 2, 2013)

amandez said:


> God whyyy

Click to collapse


----------



## amandez (Jan 2, 2013)

This is it


----------



## 85gallon (Jan 2, 2013)




----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jan 2, 2013)

LITEPSI said:


> i would proudly hang that in my living room

Click to collapse



Don't lie.  Maybe your bedroom.

-Older than I look, younger than I feel.-


----------



## LITEPSI (Jan 2, 2013)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Don't lie.  Maybe your bedroom.
> 
> -Older than I look, younger than I feel.-

Click to collapse



i take it back...


fly it outside on the font porch...lol


----------



## malybru (Jan 2, 2013)

Tree pr0n:


----------



## RohinZaraki (Jan 2, 2013)

Dedicate this to Skinny  I remember him posting something about this 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Sent from my Nexus 7 using xda premium


----------



## 85gallon (Jan 2, 2013)

RohinZaraki said:


> Dedicate this to Skinny  I remember him posting something about this
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Reminds me.  I think I am actually going to be watching a show on Lifetime this season.

Double Divas.  It is show about two women that help women with large bresticles find the proper bra.


http://www.mylifetime.com/shows/double-divas


----------



## malybru (Jan 2, 2013)

Photoshop,you're doing it right.


----------



## husam666 (Jan 2, 2013)




----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jan 2, 2013)

RohinZaraki said:


> Dedicate this to Skinny  I remember him posting something about this
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Wait whaa?  I did?

-Older than I look, younger than I feel.-


----------



## malybru (Jan 2, 2013)




----------



## traster (Jan 2, 2013)

Sent from my Nexus 4 using xda app-developers app


----------



## mrrick (Jan 2, 2013)

*signed


----------



## gmaster1 (Jan 2, 2013)

husam666 said:


>

Click to collapse



isnt there a meme that goes with the 3rd one?

That's right, I'm a *premium* potayto. Problem?


----------



## nespid (Jan 2, 2013)

Feels like a conflict of interest? I'm entertained by the thought of the awkward conversation that took place when Microsoft approached Google for the advertisement space.  

Sent from my android device


----------



## ak700 (Jan 2, 2013)

nespid said:


> Feels like a conflict of interest? I'm entertained by the thought of the awkward conversation that took place when Microsoft approached Google for the advertisement space.
> 
> Sent from my android device

Click to collapse



Google doesn't put ads in the apps. These company LIKE Google's Adsense, but for mobiles who give their APIs to devs.


----------



## c_raethke (Jan 2, 2013)




----------



## mrrick (Jan 2, 2013)

*signed


----------



## mrrick (Jan 2, 2013)

*signed


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jan 3, 2013)

mrrick said:


> *signed

Click to collapse



Lars Ulrich?

-Older than I look, younger than I feel.-


----------



## mrrick (Jan 3, 2013)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Lars Ulrich?
> 
> -Older than I look, younger than I feel.-

Click to collapse



Scarlett johansen? 



Lol, nah,  that's a young christopher walken.. 

*signed


----------



## mulletcutter (Jan 3, 2013)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Lars Ulrich?
> 
> -Older than I look, younger than I feel.-

Click to collapse



I don't think so, looks like he needs more cow bell


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jan 3, 2013)

mrrick said:


> Scarlett johansen?
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Dayum!  I would have never guessed that.

-Older than I look, younger than I feel.-


----------



## mrrick (Jan 3, 2013)

I truly thought it was a glamour shot of scarjo.  Haha











*signed


----------



## mrrick (Jan 3, 2013)

*signed


----------



## GalaxySII5191 (Jan 3, 2013)

mrrick said:


> *signed

Click to collapse



This has come in handy a lot of times.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Thats OK (Jan 3, 2013)

mrrick said:


>

Click to collapse



Mee to a "T"


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jan 3, 2013)

Thats OK said:


> Mee to a "T"

Click to collapse



I see what you did there.

-Older than I look, younger than I feel.-


----------



## Thats OK (Jan 3, 2013)

Sss...sss...sss...


----------



## jaszek (Jan 3, 2013)




----------



## RohinZaraki (Jan 3, 2013)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Wait whaa?  I did?
> 
> -Older than I look, younger than I feel.-

Click to collapse



^This...yes, you did  lol


----------



## MrChaosDesire (Jan 3, 2013)

Derp Level: OVER 9000!

I reject your reality and substitute my own.


----------



## Gogeta (Jan 3, 2013)

MrChaosDesire said:


> Derp Level: OVER 9000!
> 
> I reject your reality and substitute my own.

Click to collapse





sent from my W8 using client-server technology


----------



## mrrick (Jan 3, 2013)

*signed


----------



## mrrick (Jan 4, 2013)

*signed


----------



## nespid (Jan 4, 2013)

ak700 said:


> Google doesn't put ads in the apps. These company LIKE Google's Adsense, but for mobiles who give their APIs to devs.

Click to collapse



I'm not sure that I followed that, but don't dash my dreams - Bill gates personally called Larry page and Sergey, and asked for that ad space. 

"I reject your reality and substitute my own", as stated a few posts back.

Sent from my HTC One X+ using xda app-developers app


----------



## malybru (Jan 4, 2013)




----------



## jaszek (Jan 4, 2013)




----------



## tallyforeman (Jan 4, 2013)

jaszek said:


>

Click to collapse




Somebody was spying on me........


----------



## mrrick (Jan 5, 2013)

*signed


----------



## mulletcutter (Jan 5, 2013)

mrrick said:


> *signed

Click to collapse



Hey. . .


----------



## mrrick (Jan 5, 2013)

*signed


----------



## stuffinthesky (Jan 5, 2013)

Hell yeah! Thanks to all posters for the recent images! ...took away the damn thanks button... 

Sent from my Nexus S using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jan 5, 2013)

RohinZaraki said:


> ^This...yes, you did  lol

Click to collapse



Prove it!






-Older than I look, younger than I feel.-


----------



## 85gallon (Jan 5, 2013)




----------



## Thats OK (Jan 5, 2013)

85gallon said:


>

Click to collapse



Hahahahahahahahahaha!!!
That's great!


----------



## ak700 (Jan 5, 2013)

Ask Google Now - What is a giraffe? And then wait for the end.







Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## roofrider (Jan 5, 2013)

Just had to post this.


----------



## terlikk (Jan 5, 2013)




----------



## roofrider (Jan 5, 2013)




----------



## domini99 (Jan 5, 2013)

Not sure it gusta.

Sent from my sending thing..


----------



## mrrick (Jan 5, 2013)

*signed


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jan 6, 2013)

-Older than I look, younger than I feel.-


----------



## mulletcutter (Jan 6, 2013)

mrrick said:


> *signed

Click to collapse



Nice picture, that looks like Vegas


----------



## jaszek (Jan 6, 2013)

mrrick said:


> *signed

Click to collapse



Thanks


----------



## Aust S5 (Jan 6, 2013)

Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2


----------



## GuestK00328 (Jan 6, 2013)

Sent from Glade Air freshener


----------



## genericmessage (Jan 6, 2013)

*ho ho ho?*

Guess some people never give up that holiday spirit


----------



## mrrick (Jan 6, 2013)

*signed


----------



## malybru (Jan 6, 2013)

Reptile & Amphibian eyes


----------



## mrrick (Jan 6, 2013)

*signed


----------



## domini99 (Jan 6, 2013)

Sent from my sending thing..


----------



## mrrick (Jan 6, 2013)

*signed


----------



## Danial723 (Jan 7, 2013)

Sent from my SGH-T989 using xda premium


----------



## 063_XOBX (Jan 7, 2013)

Danial723 said:


> Sent from my SGH-T989 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Somewhere on the Death Star there's a disgruntled storm trooper mumbling about his red stapler.


----------



## Danial723 (Jan 7, 2013)

063_XOBX said:


> Somewhere on the Death Star there's a disgruntled storm trooper mumbling about his red stapler.

Click to collapse



IOU 1 thanx

Sent from my SGH-T989 using xda premium


----------



## EricCantona2653 (Jan 7, 2013)

malybru said:


> Reptile & Amphibian eyes

Click to collapse



Waw i'm the macrolovers XD

Sent from my GT-S6102


----------



## Danial723 (Jan 7, 2013)

Y U QUOTE HUGE POST???

Sent from my SGH-T989 using xda premium


----------



## tallyforeman (Jan 7, 2013)




----------



## roofrider (Jan 7, 2013)

It's freaking me out.
Even partly disgusting. I didn't realize we had huge craters and mountains in out eyes.


----------



## Lostcats (Jan 7, 2013)

iHybid mod.........


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jan 7, 2013)

Danial723 said:


> Y U QUOTE HUGE POST???
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T989 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Y U NO quote who you're talking to?

-Older than I look, younger than I feel.-


----------



## jugg1es (Jan 7, 2013)

_ What the world needs is more geniuses with humility, there are so few of us left.
—Oscar Levant _


----------



## malybru (Jan 7, 2013)

Paris by day.The day they moved the Eiffel Tower


----------



## mrrick (Jan 7, 2013)

*signed


----------



## mrrick (Jan 8, 2013)

*signed


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jan 8, 2013)

^^^ wow, that's heavy.

-Older than I look, younger than I feel.-


----------



## trell959 (Jan 8, 2013)

This really got me thinking 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Mr.Mischief (Jan 8, 2013)

I had a phone listed for $100.

Sent from my SGH-I747M using Tapatalk 2


----------



## roofrider (Jan 8, 2013)




----------



## Aust S5 (Jan 8, 2013)

Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Aust S5 (Jan 8, 2013)

This ones for tally

Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2


----------



## xaccers (Jan 8, 2013)

trell959 said:


> This really got me thinking
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Animals do tell the time, they are better at it than humans. They don't need to clock watch.


----------



## gmaster1 (Jan 8, 2013)

Aust S5 said:


> View attachment 1627047
> 
> Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



thats should be in the official bacon thread...im drewling...uejsiwkqiawi

That's right, I'm a *premium* potayto. Problem?


----------



## tallyforeman (Jan 8, 2013)

Aust S5 said:


> This ones for tally
> 
> Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Thank you sir!

If you ain't stackin', you ain't packin'!


----------



## KeanuC (Jan 9, 2013)

Sent from my R800x using xda premium


----------



## roofrider (Jan 9, 2013)

Is this thread dying?
Y U NO POST MOAR PICS?


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jan 9, 2013)

roofrider said:


> Is this thread dying?
> Y U NO POST MOAR PICS?

Click to collapse



For me, I just got burnt out on that Google.  Mrrick owns this thread.  I always check in to see what he finds.

-Older than I look, younger than I feel.-


----------



## roofrider (Jan 9, 2013)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> For me, I just got burnt out on that Google.  Mrrick owns this thread.  I always check in to see what he finds.
> 
> -Older than I look, younger than I feel.-

Click to collapse



Yup i miss most of his pics 'cause most of the time the attached thumbnails don't show up on chrome with this AdBlock enabled..i'll just have to put up with ads i guess.
Haven't seen Archer around too, Milad said Dirk's on vacation.


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Jan 9, 2013)

think ill sleep now...  dont feel too good...  and wake up to flames in the supposed feedback thread....  such a joke...  night folks...


----------



## roofrider (Jan 9, 2013)

Quasimodem said:


> think ill sleep now...  dont feel too good...  and wake up to flames in the supposed feedback thread....  such a joke...  night folks...

Click to collapse



Think you're asleep already.
WRONG THREAD!!!!


----------



## roofrider (Jan 9, 2013)

Someone want this guy?


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jan 9, 2013)

roofrider said:


> Someone want this guy?

Click to collapse



Tiny bacon, how sweet!

-Older than I look, younger than I feel.-


----------



## roofrider (Jan 9, 2013)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Tiny bacon, how sweet!
> 
> -Older than I look, younger than I feel.-

Click to collapse



A smiling bacon that is.


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jan 9, 2013)

roofrider said:


> A smiling bacon that is.

Click to collapse



That dog is not smiling.:thumbdown:

-Older than I look, younger than I feel.-


----------



## roofrider (Jan 9, 2013)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> That dog is not smiling.:thumbdown:
> 
> -Older than I look, younger than I feel.-

Click to collapse



Here you go.


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jan 9, 2013)

roofrider said:


> Here you go.

Click to collapse








-Older than I look, younger than I feel.-


----------



## roofrider (Jan 9, 2013)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> -Older than I look, younger than I feel.-

Click to collapse



Moar!!


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jan 9, 2013)

roofrider said:


> Moar!!

Click to collapse



How bout no.








-Older than I look, younger than I feel.-


----------



## roofrider (Jan 9, 2013)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> How bout no.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Here the last one, 






Some bunnies maybe?









U can't see gifs in tapatalk, can u?


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jan 9, 2013)

roofrider said:


> Here the last one,
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Gifs are a no go.

-Older than I look, younger than I feel.-

---------- Post added at 10:45 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:44 PM ----------

The whole gif problem in tapatalk is xda.

I also go on overclock.net with tapa, and all gifs work fine.  Even animated avatars.

-Older than I look, younger than I feel.-


----------



## roofrider (Jan 9, 2013)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Gifs are a no go.
> 
> -Older than I look, younger than I feel.-
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Weird, think they gonna let us have animated avatars here?


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jan 9, 2013)

roofrider said:


> Weird, think they gonna let us have animated avatars here?

Click to collapse



No clue man.  Just wondering why on other sites, there is gif support, and others, not.  Its convenient to blame Tapatalk. 

-Older than I look, younger than I feel.-


----------



## roofrider (Jan 9, 2013)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> No clue man.  Just wondering why on other sites, there is gif support, and others, not.  Its convenient to blame Tapatalk.
> 
> -Older than I look, younger than I feel.-

Click to collapse



Think xda doesn't want us to use animated avatars, maybe server load or something..anyway who cares.
In other news...this sh*t real?





And we're like this (gif )


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jan 9, 2013)

roofrider said:


> Think xda doesn't want us to use animated avatars, maybe server load or something..anyway who cares.
> In other news...this sh*t real?
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Alligators may engage in that gesture before mating or fighting, but I'd have to look it up.

-Older than I look, younger than I feel.-


----------



## tallyforeman (Jan 9, 2013)

---------- Post added at 11:16 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:05 AM ----------




roofrider said:


> And we're like this (gif )

Click to collapse








---------- Post added at 11:16 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:16 AM ----------


----------



## jugg1es (Jan 9, 2013)

_ Education is what remains after one has forgotten what one has learned in school.
Albert Einstein _


----------



## roofrider (Jan 9, 2013)

tallyforeman said:


>

Click to collapse




I are sorry.


----------



## Sparx639 (Jan 9, 2013)

I love these XD

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda premium


----------



## malybru (Jan 9, 2013)

calming


----------



## mrrick (Jan 9, 2013)

*signed


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jan 9, 2013)

mrrick said:


> *signed

Click to collapse



Ha!

-Older than I look, younger than I feel.-


----------



## jugg1es (Jan 9, 2013)

_ Education is what remains after one has forgotten what one has learned in school.
Albert Einstein _


----------



## MissionImprobable (Jan 9, 2013)

Toony


----------



## 063_XOBX (Jan 9, 2013)

malybru said:


> calming

Click to collapse



You can actually do that really easily with a rolled cigarette and one of those freezer mugs. 

Just_saiyan.jpg


----------



## boborone (Jan 9, 2013)

roofrider said:


> Yup i miss most of his pics 'cause most of the time the attached thumbnails don't show up on chrome with this AdBlock enabled..i'll just have to put up with ads i guess.
> Haven't seen Archer around too, Milad said Dirk's on vacation.

Click to collapse



I thought it was just me and chrome that had that problem. Eh, I don't want to turn ads off. Especially cause xda has a problem with allowing lout as hell video and sound ads.


----------



## mrrick (Jan 9, 2013)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Ha!
> 
> -Older than I look, younger than I feel.-

Click to collapse



Awesome table is awesome.. 

Sup my man..? Im Trying to figure out dinner.. I hate this game. 'what you hungry for?  Oh, i dont know, whatever you want. But i dont know what i want..' and etc, etc.. 



























*signed


----------



## MissionImprobable (Jan 9, 2013)

boborone said:


> I thought it was just me and chrome that had that problem. Eh, I don't want to turn ads off. Especially cause xda has a problem with allowing lout as hell video and sound ads.

Click to collapse



Y U NO like Firefox? There's literally only one site I have problems with ads playing. The rest work without issue, as in they don't play unless I want them to.


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jan 10, 2013)

mrrick said:


> Awesome table is awesome..
> 
> Sup my man..? Im Trying to figure out dinner.. I hate this game. 'what you hungry for?  Oh, i dont know, whatever you want. But i dont know what i want..' and etc, etc..
> 
> ...

Click to collapse





Microwave burritos.  Dinner.  Done.

-Older than I look, younger than I feel.-


----------



## 063_XOBX (Jan 10, 2013)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Microwave burritos.  Dinner.  Done.
> 
> -Older than I look, younger than I feel.-

Click to collapse



Talk about a gigabyte.


----------



## mrrick (Jan 10, 2013)

Wtf fashion! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*signed


----------



## MissionImprobable (Jan 10, 2013)

mrrick said:


> Wtf fashion!
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Fashion! What are you doing? Fashion?! Stahp!


----------



## roofrider (Jan 10, 2013)

boborone said:


> I thought it was just me and chrome that had that problem. Eh, I don't want to turn ads off. Especially cause xda has a problem with allowing lout as hell video and sound ads.

Click to collapse



Ya, but now i'm tired of having to open those posts individually for the attachments to show up.
So now i added @@||forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php$document to the filter and it allows ads only when viewing threads and not anywhere else. It's not much but it atleast partially blocks the ads on the site.
Anyway in the 2013 theme since the ads are on the side and not in-between posts like it used to be on 2010, it's not a pita.


----------



## jugg1es (Jan 10, 2013)

_ An intellectual is a person who has discovered something more interesting than sex.
Aldous Huxley _

---------- Post added at 12:20 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:43 AM ----------







_ An intellectual is a person who has discovered something more interesting than sex.
Aldous Huxley _

---------- Post added at 12:52 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:20 PM ----------







_ An intellectual is a person who has discovered something more interesting than sex.
Aldous Huxley _


----------



## jugg1es (Jan 10, 2013)

_ An intellectual is a person who has discovered something more interesting than sex.
Aldous Huxley _

---------- Post added at 04:37 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:48 PM ----------







_ An intellectual is a person who has discovered something more interesting than sex.
Aldous Huxley _


----------



## mrrick (Jan 10, 2013)

*signed


----------



## MissionImprobable (Jan 10, 2013)

mrrick said:


> *signed

Click to collapse



That cracked me up, but it's really no worse than rappers doing the same kind of shots. They just get better production.

---------- Post added at 01:41 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:14 PM ----------























More here.


----------



## scottspa74 (Jan 10, 2013)

Aust S5 said:


> Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Hahahaha
Rockin in the falcon 

Sent from my EVO using xda premium


----------



## tallyforeman (Jan 10, 2013)




----------



## M_T_M (Jan 10, 2013)

tallyforeman said:


>

Click to collapse


----------



## mrrick (Jan 10, 2013)

*signed


----------



## jugg1es (Jan 10, 2013)

_ An intellectual is a person who has discovered something more interesting than sex.
Aldous Huxley _


----------



## malybru (Jan 11, 2013)

---------- Post added 11th January 2013 at 12:01 AM ---------- Previous post was 10th January 2013 at 11:26 PM ----------


----------



## mrrick (Jan 11, 2013)

*signed


----------



## MissionImprobable (Jan 11, 2013)

mrrick said:


> *signed

Click to collapse



Tiny picture is tiny.


----------



## mrrick (Jan 11, 2013)

*signed


----------



## MissionImprobable (Jan 11, 2013)




----------



## KnukLHead (Jan 11, 2013)

I was on craigslist looking for a new truck and found tally a car









Sent from my SPH-L900 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## MissionImprobable (Jan 11, 2013)

Milky Way over New Zealand:


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jan 11, 2013)

MissionImprobable said:


> Milky Way over New Zealand:

Click to collapse



Awesome.:thumbup:

-Older than I look, younger than I feel.-


----------



## tallyforeman (Jan 11, 2013)

KnukLHead said:


> I was on craigslist looking for a new truck and found tally a car
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



That's the lady-loader right there! Good find!


----------



## KnukLHead (Jan 11, 2013)

I had 2 of the same body style mustangs for a while. I was thinking about doing this to one of them

Sent from my SPH-L900 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## tallyforeman (Jan 11, 2013)

KnukLHead said:


> I had 2 of the same body style mustangs for a while. I was thinking about doing this to one of them
> 
> Sent from my SPH-L900 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Speaking of.. Here are two different ones:


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Jan 11, 2013)

tallyforeman said:


> Speaking of.. Here are two different ones:

Click to collapse



Here ya go tally...


----------



## tallyforeman (Jan 11, 2013)

Quasimodem said:


> Here ya go tally...

Click to collapse



Hahaha! Back to the mud hole!!!


----------



## 063_XOBX (Jan 11, 2013)

Quasimodem said:


> Here ya go tally...

Click to collapse



So you can get it up to 88mph on just about any terrain? Doc Brown will be furious he didn't think of it.


----------



## 063_XOBX (Jan 11, 2013)

James554 said:


> This is running awesomely, from the rezound to the s3, i am always super impressed with this guy.

Click to collapse



Best ROM evar!

Now GTFO noob.


----------



## MissionImprobable (Jan 11, 2013)




----------



## 85gallon (Jan 11, 2013)




----------



## malybru (Jan 11, 2013)

A River Runs Under It


----------



## tallyforeman (Jan 11, 2013)




----------



## DanceOff (Jan 11, 2013)

Photo I clicked in auto expo 

Sent from my HTC Explorer A310e using xda app-developers app


----------



## DanceOff (Jan 11, 2013)

malybru said:


> A River Runs Under It

Click to collapse



There's glass over it right ?
Otherwise how will people go to the room 

Sent from my HTC Explorer A310e using xda app-developers app


----------



## iammtxd (Jan 11, 2013)

DISAPPOINTMENT. 

Sorry for my bad English.
Sent from my LG-P500


----------



## optx (Jan 11, 2013)




----------



## Woody (Jan 11, 2013)

85gallon said:


>

Click to collapse



Umm, is that Laptop Strip club flipping me off? Maybe it needs Moar RAM and it'll be nicer!!! 

Here's a repost but you get the idea. View attachment 1636448


----------



## KnukLHead (Jan 11, 2013)

tallyforeman said:


>

Click to collapse



Its amazing what some people can do with the rear end of a deer hide. My dad did taxedermy. He made some pretty crazy things a few times

Sent from my SPH-L900 using JellyBombed Tapatalk 2


----------



## 063_XOBX (Jan 11, 2013)

Gamma radiation is a hell of a drug.


----------



## mrrick (Jan 11, 2013)

Nope. Wrong. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*signed


----------



## jaszek (Jan 11, 2013)

mrrick said:


> Nope. Wrong.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I think they just took a picture of Lando and said that's Jackson. lol


----------



## 063_XOBX (Jan 11, 2013)




----------



## 85gallon (Jan 11, 2013)

Reserved


----------



## husam666 (Jan 12, 2013)

A bit long


----------



## mrrick (Jan 12, 2013)

*signed


----------



## LoopDoGG79 (Jan 12, 2013)

Sent from my SGH-T999 using xda premium


----------



## mrrick (Jan 12, 2013)

*signed


----------



## boborone (Jan 12, 2013)

tallyforeman said:


> Speaking of.. Here are two different ones:

Click to collapse



Not sure if you know what an SVO is, but it's rare turboed 4 cyl fox body mustang that out performs the GT hands down any day all over. Well, I know a Ford nut that took one and made it a 4X4. We all could have killed him. But that's Buddy. Yea, that's his name also. Buddy. Hot smoking daughter I had a crush on in high school.



mrrick said:


> *signed

Click to collapse



DOOOOOOOO WANT


----------



## Thats OK (Jan 12, 2013)

mrrick said:


>

Click to collapse



Is that a 1961\62 Thunderbird parked on the street there?


----------



## tallyforeman (Jan 12, 2013)

boborone said:


> Not sure if you know what an SVO is, but it's rare turboed 4 cyl fox body mustang that out performs the GT hands down any day all over. Well, I know a Ford nut that took one and made it a 4X4. We all could have killed him. But that's Buddy. Yea, that's his name also. Buddy. Hot smoking daughter I had a crush on in high school.
> 
> 
> 
> DOOOOOOOO WANT

Click to collapse



Yes sir,  hot little rides.  Actually seen where a dude took an old fox body,  stuck SVO badges on it and put it on a set of 44 Boggers.  SMH

A toast from my Gnex aboard the Satisfaction!


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jan 12, 2013)

-Older than I look, younger than I feel.-


----------



## MissionImprobable (Jan 12, 2013)




----------



## jugg1es (Jan 12, 2013)

_ I love deadlines. I like the whooshing sound they make as they fly by.
Douglas Adams _


----------



## jugg1es (Jan 12, 2013)

_ I love deadlines. I like the whooshing sound they make as they fly by.
Douglas Adams _


----------



## Hayden18 (Jan 12, 2013)

jugg1es said:


> _ I love deadlines. I like the whooshing sound they make as they fly by.
> Douglas Adams _

Click to collapse



Awesome

Sent from my LT26i using xda premium


----------



## jugg1es (Jan 12, 2013)

Hayden18 said:


> Awesome
> 
> Sent from my LT26i using xda premium

Click to collapse



Nah, that looks like sand 

_ I love deadlines. I like the whooshing sound they make as they fly by.
Douglas Adams _


----------



## mrrick (Jan 12, 2013)

*signed


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jan 12, 2013)

And not a single duck was given that day.

-Older than I look, younger than I feel.-


----------



## stuffinthesky (Jan 12, 2013)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> And not a single duck was given that day.
> 
> -Older than I look, younger than I feel.-

Click to collapse



</Thanks/>

Sent from my Nexus S using Tapatalk 2


----------



## LavLab (Jan 12, 2013)

LāvLab / HostileSlothRecords


----------



## mrrick (Jan 12, 2013)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> And not a single duck was given that day.
> 
> -Older than I look, younger than I feel.-

Click to collapse



*high five*








*signed


----------



## 85gallon (Jan 13, 2013)

*OMFG*

OMFG

Beam me Scotty.  There is no intelligent life down here.

As seen in Wal-Mart today.


----------



## Ichigo (Jan 13, 2013)

85gallon said:


> OMFG
> 
> Beam me Scotty.  There is no intelligent life down here.
> 
> As seen in Wal-Mart today.

Click to collapse



Lol! At my school, my sister's class had a Christmas party where they had a gift exchange, and some kid got that as a prank. My sister wanted to keep it, but I poured gasoline on it and burnt it.

a.k.a. Urahara
The truth! I'm really a girl!


----------



## 063_XOBX (Jan 13, 2013)

85gallon said:


> OMFG
> 
> Beam me Scotty.  There is no intelligent life down here.
> 
> As seen in Wal-Mart today.

Click to collapse



The connoisseur's choice for taping whiny tween mouths in between ransom exchanges. Beliebe it or not the roll does end with a half face that can only stare back with one questions in it's eyes. "Why?"

4 Stars.


----------



## Ichigo (Jan 13, 2013)

85gallon said:


> OMFG
> 
> Beam me Scotty.  There is no intelligent life down here.
> 
> As seen in Wal-Mart today.

Click to collapse



My reaction when my sister brought it home. 





a.k.a. Urahara
The truth! I'm really a girl!


----------



## tallyforeman (Jan 13, 2013)

Well would ya look-a-there,  somebody got a "thanks"  in OT:







A toast from my Gnex aboard the Satisfaction!


----------



## Ichigo (Jan 13, 2013)

tallyforeman said:


> Well would ya look-a-there,  somebody got a "thanks"  in OT:
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Moved thread. 

a.k.a. Urahara
The truth! I'm really a girl!


----------



## 063_XOBX (Jan 13, 2013)




----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jan 13, 2013)

063_XOBX said:


>

Click to collapse



I like that :thumbup:

-Older than I look, younger than I feel.-


----------



## 063_XOBX (Jan 13, 2013)




----------



## mrrick (Jan 13, 2013)

*signed


----------



## husam666 (Jan 13, 2013)




----------



## scaccomatt0 (Jan 13, 2013)

Amazing Behind The Scene Photos of Hit Movies

*Back to the Future*





*Leon: The Professional*





*Indiana Jones and the Kingdom of the Crystal Skull*





*The Godfather*





*Planet of the Apes*





*Star Wars*





*RoboCop*





*Titanic*





*The Lord of the Rings*





*Star Wars*





*Inception*





---------- Post added at 01:29 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:24 PM ----------

Not another gallery full of amazing images! (apologies)


----------



## malybru (Jan 13, 2013)

Let me solve that drunk driving problem for ya


----------



## scaccomatt0 (Jan 13, 2013)

50 AMAZING PHOTOS

some photo from the album:


----------



## mrrick (Jan 13, 2013)

*signed


----------



## jugg1es (Jan 13, 2013)

_ I bet living in a nudist colony takes all the fun out of Halloween. _


----------



## mrrick (Jan 13, 2013)

*signed


----------



## MissionImprobable (Jan 14, 2013)

mrrick said:


> *signed

Click to collapse



Not how evolution and natural selection work, but cool story.


----------



## redneck_666 (Jan 14, 2013)

Just took this on my back patio...

I know its not a lotus flower seed, but it still might freak someone out. 

Sent from my SGH-I717 using xda premium


----------



## 063_XOBX (Jan 14, 2013)

MissionImprobable said:


> Not how evolution and natural selection work, but cool story.

Click to collapse



So a biologically advantageous trait isn't passed down to the next generation as it becomes more refined over time? Like say for instance spiciness that deters some animals but doesn't affect birds? That's pretty much the definition of natural selection.


----------



## mrrick (Jan 14, 2013)

*signed


----------



## MissionImprobable (Jan 14, 2013)

063_XOBX said:


> So a biologically advantageous trait isn't passed down to the next generation as it becomes more refined over time? Like say for instance spiciness that deters some animals but doesn't affect birds? That's pretty much the definition of natural selection.

Click to collapse



The peppers don't decide what trait is best for their survival and then keep it. It is simply that the most advantageous traits survive. Animals that lack hides that provide natural camouflage get preyed upon in larger numbers and therefore those others that survive pass on their genes more often and the majority of the population in that area contains said traits. Sometimes spontaneous mutations are advantageous and overtime lead to a new dominant trait, but no animals, plants, or others decide, "Hey, this is pretty awesome, we should all be this way." DNA doesn't react to the environment, it simply is, and natural selection takes care of the rest.

Short version: peppers didn't decide to be spicy.


----------



## Thats OK (Jan 14, 2013)

mrrick said:


> *signed

Click to collapse



Found this very touching indeed.
Any child would most likely never forget this small exchange...and better yet someone inside a large company who so completely understands the scope within the mind of innocence.

Excellent, just excellent!


----------



## 063_XOBX (Jan 14, 2013)

MissionImprobable said:


> The peppers don't decide what trait is best for their survival and then keep it. It is simply that the most advantageous traits survive. Animals that lack hides that provide natural camouflage get preyed upon in larger numbers and therefore those others that survive pass on their genes more often and the majority of the population in that area contains said traits. Sometimes spontaneous mutations are advantageous and overtime lead to a new dominant trait, but no animals, plants, or others decide, "Hey, this is pretty awesome, we should all be this way." DNA doesn't react to the environment, it simply is, and natural selection takes care of the rest.
> 
> Short version: peppers didn't decide to be spicy.

Click to collapse



Never said they desired anything, they're peppers. Pic didn't either.


----------



## MissionImprobable (Jan 14, 2013)

063_XOBX said:


> Never said they desired anything, they're peppers. Pic didn't either.

Click to collapse



Whatever you say, chappy.


----------



## KeanuC (Jan 14, 2013)

Sent from my R800x using xda premium


----------



## mrrick (Jan 14, 2013)

*signed


----------



## LavLab (Jan 14, 2013)

Taken with Atrix 4g

LāvLab / HostileSlothRecords


----------



## malybru (Jan 14, 2013)

---------- Post added at 11:42 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:27 AM ----------

Magnification:

Hypodermic Needle with blood






Bee Sting and Needle:






Rattlesnake Fang:






Hypodermic Needle with blood cells:






Record Needle:






Mosquito Mouth:


----------



## Dblfstr (Jan 14, 2013)




----------



## 063_XOBX (Jan 14, 2013)




----------



## jugg1es (Jan 14, 2013)

_ The trouble with the rat race is that even if you win, you’re still a rat.
—Lily Tomlin _

---------- Post added at 01:10 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:48 AM ----------







_ The trouble with the rat race is that even if you win, you’re still a rat.
—Lily Tomlin _


----------



## mrrick (Jan 15, 2013)

*signed


----------



## 063_XOBX (Jan 15, 2013)




----------



## darkpunk1 (Jan 15, 2013)

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2071889

[POLL][ICONS][WALLPAPERS] We Want Flyme OS! [BOOTANIMATION][DISCUSSION] [VOTE]

Can people give their votes here? ?? 
It would help the development a lot ) 
Thanks 

Sent from my GT-S5830 using xda premium


----------



## roofrider (Jan 15, 2013)




----------



## jaszek (Jan 15, 2013)

roofrider said:


>

Click to collapse



I know an Ansel Adam's photo when I see one


----------



## roofrider (Jan 15, 2013)

jaszek said:


> I know an Ansel Adam's photo when I see one

Click to collapse



Lol i should've known. And this was his most famous, yes?


----------



## MissionImprobable (Jan 15, 2013)

On a whim


----------



## Thats OK (Jan 15, 2013)

Shot with Jaszeks A1 sometime in the late 80's
Canon 50mm F5.6 (shutter speed unknown)
Kodachrome ASA 100 print film


----------



## jaszek (Jan 15, 2013)

roofrider said:


> Lol i should've known. And this was his most famous, yes?

Click to collapse



I think this one was. lol

And what were you doing with my camera before I was even born? lol.

I really need to go out and shoot with it. Ordered two rolls of Ilford 100. And seeing that photo makes me miss kodachrome, even though I never really used it.


----------



## Thats OK (Jan 15, 2013)

jaszek said:


> I think this one was. lol
> 
> And what were you doing with my camera before I was even born? lol.
> 
> I really need to go out and shoot with it. Ordered two rolls of Ilford 100. And seeing that photo makes me miss kodachrome, even though I never really used it.

Click to collapse



I was just holding for ya till you got here...
Hurry up I wanna see it come alive


----------



## jaszek (Jan 15, 2013)

Just took a few pointless shots around the house and finally got the winder to work. lol


----------



## Thats OK (Jan 15, 2013)

jaszek said:


> Just took a few pointless shots around the house and finally got the winder to work. lol

Click to collapse



Batteries (which were included) and the on switch...
:good:

* does anyone still make 35mm slide film?


----------



## jaszek (Jan 15, 2013)

Thats OK said:


> Batteries (which were included) and the on switch...
> :good:
> 
> * does anyone still make 35mm slide film?

Click to collapse



I put in fresh batteries, but thats before I read how it works. 

And they do:

http://www.adorama.com/catalog.tpl?...cat2=Film&cat3=Color Slide Film&Feature2=35mm

Isn't that basically film that doesnt make a negative, and instead make a positive image?

Noticed when I watched a documentary about kodachrome after they developed the film, the photos were in regular colour.


----------



## 063_XOBX (Jan 15, 2013)

jaszek said:


> Isn't that basically film that doesnt make a negative, and instead make a positive image?
> 
> Noticed when I watched a documentary about kodachrome after they developed the film, the photos were in regular colour.

Click to collapse



That's why it's called "reversal film".

[QUOTE/] reversal film is a type of photographic film that produces a positive image on a transparent base. The film is processed to produce transparencies or diapositives (abbreviated as diafilm in many countries) instead of negatives and prints. [/QUOTE]


----------



## Thats OK (Jan 15, 2013)

jaszek said:


> I put in fresh batteries, but thats before I read how it works.
> 
> And they do:
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Yup color positive exposures.

Oooo!
ISO 50 Fujichrome!
That would make for some excellent tripod night shots in 35mm!

All I could get when I was slide shooting was Kodak Ektachrome 64.
It made for some really good low light slow shutter photos.


----------



## jaszek (Jan 15, 2013)

Thats OK said:


> Yup color positive exposures.
> 
> Oooo!
> ISO 50 Fujichrome!
> ...

Click to collapse



Also, why couldn't you give me a wider lens? I'm a huge fan of wide angle shooting. lol

---------- Post added at 02:04 AM ---------- Previous post was at 02:03 AM ----------

Also, I'll try to go to the docks tomorrow and shoot manhattan at night. Maybe it'll be foggy again. I'll try finishing this roll of film.


----------



## Thats OK (Jan 15, 2013)

jaszek said:


> Also, why couldn't you give me a wider lens? I'm a huge fan of wide angle shooting. lol
> 
> ---------- Post added at 02:04 AM ---------- Previous post was at 02:03 AM ----------
> 
> Also, I'll try to go to the docks tomorrow and shoot manhattan at night. Maybe it'll be foggy again. I'll try finishing this roll of film.

Click to collapse



I keep finding stuff that I forgot to send in the package LOL...

Have to say digital is less work...yet it really makes an easy path for the creator.
Lot of people probably wouldn't have gone into photo shooting otherwise.
That's a good thing though...don't ya think?


----------



## jaszek (Jan 15, 2013)

Thats OK said:


> I keep finding stuff that I forgot to send in the package LOL...
> 
> Have to say digital is less work...yet it really makes an easy path for the creator.
> Lot of people probably wouldn't have gone into photo shooting otherwise.
> That's a good thing though...don't ya think?

Click to collapse



Haha. I'm searching around for a wider lens. 

And digital did make it too easy. That's why I went straight to manual and until I finally learned how everything works I started using the auto modes. Still sometimes shoot manual. But when I picked up the A1 all I had to figure out is how to change the values. 

And I really wish the A1 had a built in light meter. Lol


----------



## Thats OK (Jan 15, 2013)

jaszek said:


> Haha. I'm searching around for a wider lens.
> 
> And digital did make it too easy. That's why I went straight to manual and until I finally learned how everything works I started using the auto modes. Still sometimes shoot manual. But when I picked up the A1 all I had to figure out is how to change the values.
> 
> And I really wish the A1 had a built in light meter. Lol

Click to collapse




Have you used the "stop down" switch yet?


----------



## jaszek (Jan 15, 2013)

Thats OK said:


> Have you used the "stop down" switch yet?

Click to collapse



You mean the EV dial?


----------



## Thats OK (Jan 15, 2013)

jaszek said:


> You mean the EV dial?

Click to collapse



Mmm...mmm...

The little sliding thing (If I remember it's on the left side of the the lens mount)
The end flips up and you push towards the lens.
To cancel it you have to ...I can't remember how to cancel it...

This allows you to get the actual light thru the lens to the eye instead of a weighted meter indicated in the viewfinder.
The realtime light view will change when the F stop ring is moved on the lens.
I found this invaluable later on when I got familiar with the camera.

The A1 took me years to learn...I never actually knew all of it's features the whole time I had it.
...and it wasn't even close to Canons F1n featurewise.


----------



## Thats OK (Jan 15, 2013)




----------



## jugg1es (Jan 15, 2013)

_ I took a speed reading course and read ‘War and Peace’ in twenty minutes. It involves Russia.
—Woody Allen _


----------



## Thats OK (Jan 15, 2013)

*I know....
REPOST*


----------



## mrrick (Jan 15, 2013)

*signed


----------



## Thats OK (Jan 15, 2013)




----------



## husam666 (Jan 15, 2013)




----------



## malybru (Jan 15, 2013)

OW


----------



## jugg1es (Jan 15, 2013)

_ I took a speed reading course and read ‘War and Peace’ in twenty minutes. It involves Russia.
—Woody Allen _


----------



## tallyforeman (Jan 15, 2013)

Now you see it:






Now you don't:


----------



## genericmessage (Jan 15, 2013)




----------



## LavLab (Jan 15, 2013)

Marvelous Marvin 

LāvLab / HostileSlothRecords


----------



## jugg1es (Jan 15, 2013)

_ I took a speed reading course and read ‘War and Peace’ in twenty minutes. It involves Russia.
—Woody Allen _


----------



## stuffinthesky (Jan 15, 2013)

jugg1es said:


> _ I took a speed reading course and read ‘War and Peace’ in twenty minutes. It involves Russia.
> —Woody Allen _

Click to collapse



</Thanks/>
Yes indeed. Gave me a good chuckle.

Sent from my Nexus S using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jugg1es (Jan 15, 2013)

_ I took a speed reading course and read ‘War and Peace’ in twenty minutes. It involves Russia.
—Woody Allen _


----------



## jugg1es (Jan 15, 2013)

_ I took a speed reading course and read ‘War and Peace’ in twenty minutes. It involves Russia.
—Woody Allen _


----------



## malybru (Jan 15, 2013)




----------



## DSF (Jan 16, 2013)

Found it in an uninhabited hos


----------



## MissionImprobable (Jan 16, 2013)

I don't usually post pics of my potential wifeys, but I'll make an exception here:


----------



## orb3000 (Jan 16, 2013)




----------



## jugg1es (Jan 16, 2013)

_ The greatest pleasure in life is doing what people say you cannot do.
- Walter Bagehot _


----------



## al3w (Jan 16, 2013)

How to eat it? :silly:


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jan 16, 2013)

al3w said:


> How to eat it? :silly:

Click to collapse



Not bad for a guy with 9 posts.:good:

---------- Post added at 12:48 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:47 AM ----------




orb3000 said:


>

Click to collapse



My wife seems to think I need this.  Which means that I need this.


----------



## KeanuC (Jan 16, 2013)

Best album of theirs.


----------



## jugg1es (Jan 16, 2013)

_ The greatest pleasure in life is doing what people say you cannot do.
- Walter Bagehot _


----------



## jaszek (Jan 16, 2013)

A Fiat 126p, everyone in Poland used to have one, if you have one now they laugh at you, but if you have one in the States you're a Polish God. I want one. lol.


----------



## enel_ (Jan 16, 2013)

jaszek said:


> A Fiat 126p, everyone in Poland used to have one, if you have one now they laugh at you, but if you have one in the States you're a Polish God. I want one. lol.

Click to collapse



I remember this car from my childhood, here in Bosnia we use to call it "Peglica"  
This car is mega little tiny 

I haven't seen one for a long long time.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda premium


----------



## jugg1es (Jan 16, 2013)

_ The greatest pleasure in life is doing what people say you cannot do.
- Walter Bagehot _


----------



## jaszek (Jan 16, 2013)

enel_ said:


> I remember this car from my childhood, here in Bosnia we use to call it "Peglica"
> This car is mega little tiny
> 
> I haven't seen one for a long long time.
> ...

Click to collapse



I think Lada had a derivative of it.


----------



## 'Duster' (Jan 17, 2013)

My New Car 






Sent from my GT-5670 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Dblfstr (Jan 17, 2013)




----------



## shahkam (Jan 17, 2013)

'Duster' said:


> My New Car
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Congratulations on your purchase how much did it cost may I ask?

Sent from my SGH-T999 using xda premium


----------



## shahkam (Jan 17, 2013)

Hmmm

Sent from my SGH-T999 using xda premium


----------



## 'Duster' (Jan 17, 2013)

shahkam said:


> Congratulations on your purchase how much did it cost may I ask?
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T999 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Bro just search for, "Renault Duster" !!

I can't convert the amount to dollar ..

But still around 26000$ 
Sent from Sending thing


----------



## mrrick (Jan 17, 2013)

Fixed






*signed


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jan 17, 2013)

mrrick said:


> Fixed
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Haha

....but that skin/decal is horribly applied.

-Older than I look, younger than I feel.-


----------



## MissionImprobable (Jan 17, 2013)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Haha
> 
> ....but that skin/decal is horribly applied.
> 
> -Older than I look, younger than I feel.-

Click to collapse



Your face is horribly applied!


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jan 17, 2013)

MissionImprobable said:


> Your face is horribly applied!

Click to collapse



Noone ever argued that.

-Older than I look, younger than I feel.-


----------



## MaBlo (Jan 17, 2013)

Sent from my HTC One X using xda premium


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jan 17, 2013)

Richard555 said:


>

Click to collapse



wow,quinta-fail.


----------



## StormMcCloud (Jan 17, 2013)




----------



## seb_labine (Jan 17, 2013)

Sent from my HTC Sensation using xda premium


----------



## malybru (Jan 17, 2013)

Something you only do once:


----------



## mrrick (Jan 17, 2013)

*signed


----------



## Sleepy! (Jan 17, 2013)




----------



## jaszek (Jan 17, 2013)

StormMcCloud said:


> View attachment 1652256

Click to collapse



You deserve my upmost thanks.


----------



## Sleepy! (Jan 17, 2013)

---------- Post added at 12:15 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:10 AM ----------


----------



## StormMcCloud (Jan 17, 2013)

*Re: Off-Topic Images Thread*



jaszek said:


> You deserve my upmost thanks.

Click to collapse



I seriously laughed my a** off when I saw it.


----------



## orb3000 (Jan 17, 2013)

*Spam bridge*


----------



## jaszek (Jan 17, 2013)

orb3000 said:


>

Click to collapse



I see that bridge spams the great Spam river.


----------



## seb_labine (Jan 17, 2013)

*Re: Off-Topic Images Thread*



malybru said:


> Something you only do once:

Click to collapse



lolll

Sent from my HTC Sensation using xda premium


----------



## jugg1es (Jan 17, 2013)

*Re: Off-Topic Images Thread*






_ It is easier to fight for one’s principles than to live up to them.
Alfred Adler _


----------



## jugg1es (Jan 17, 2013)

*Re: Off-Topic Images Thread*






_ It is easier to fight for one’s principles than to live up to them.
Alfred Adler _


----------



## shahkam (Jan 17, 2013)

*Re: Off-Topic Images Thread*



'Duster' said:


> Bro just search for, "Renault Duster" !!
> 
> I can't convert the amount to dollar ..
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



If you really payed around 26000$ you could have gotten a great acura rdx or hell even a mercedes ! 

Sent from my SGH-T999 using xda premium


----------



## husam666 (Jan 17, 2013)

just saw this on fb


----------



## Thats OK (Jan 17, 2013)

husam666 said:


> just saw this on fb

Click to collapse



Wow badass!
I have a friend\neighbor that has a plugged Thompson hanging over his bar...


----------



## shahkam (Jan 18, 2013)

*Re: Off-Topic Images Thread*



Thats OK said:


> Wow badass!
> I have a friend\neighbor that has a plugged Thompson hanging over his bar...

Click to collapse



Im never making fun of people whit guitars... what if they pull this out on me 

Sent from my SGH-T999 using xda premium


----------



## mrrick (Jan 18, 2013)

*Re: Off-Topic Images Thread*






*signed


----------



## Hayden18 (Jan 18, 2013)

*Re: Off-Topic Images Thread*

Sent from my LT26i using xda premium


----------



## Gogeta (Jan 18, 2013)

*Re: Off-Topic Images Thread*

see my app sig at your own risk :


*sent from my W8  running on   armv7 processor  * problem??


----------



## KnukLHead (Jan 18, 2013)

*Re: Off-Topic Images Thread*





Giggity giggity

Sent from my SPH-L900 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jugg1es (Jan 18, 2013)

*Re: Off-Topic Images Thread*






_ A man who dares to waste one hour of time has not discovered the value of life. 
Charles Darwin _


----------



## redneck_666 (Jan 18, 2013)

*Re: Off-Topic Images Thread*



mrrick said:


> *signed

Click to collapse



I has cheeseburger!

Sent from my SGH-I717 using xda premium


----------



## GalaxySII5191 (Jan 18, 2013)

*Re: Off-Topic Images Thread*



KnukLHead said:


> Giggity giggity
> 
> Sent from my SPH-L900 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Nice still waiting for mine.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## malybru (Jan 18, 2013)

Dot Fountain


----------



## domini99 (Jan 18, 2013)

*Re: Off-Topic Images Thread*






Sent from my sending thing..


----------



## mrrick (Jan 18, 2013)

*Re: Off-Topic Images Thread*









*signed


----------



## malybru (Jan 18, 2013)




----------



## xaccers (Jan 18, 2013)

husam666 said:


> just saw this on fb

Click to collapse



I'd chop up a SPAS and convert that Thompson into a M41a pulse rifle


----------



## mrrick (Jan 19, 2013)

*Re: Off-Topic Images Thread*






*signed


----------



## stuffinthesky (Jan 19, 2013)

*Re: Off-Topic Images Thread*



mrrick said:


> *signed

Click to collapse



</Thanks/>
I forget where I saw this recently, and I really like it.

Sent from my Nexus S using Tapatalk 2


----------



## CuBz90 (Jan 19, 2013)

*Re: Off-Topic Images Thread*



malybru said:


> ---------- Post added at 11:42 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:27 AM ----------
> 
> Magnification:
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I love looking at things mega magnified. Post more as you find them  

Sent from my GT-N8010 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## mrrick (Jan 19, 2013)

*Re: Off-Topic Images Thread*

*signed


----------



## Gogeta (Jan 19, 2013)

*Re: Off-Topic Images Thread*

Sent from my W8 using xda app-developers app


----------



## vj_dustin (Jan 19, 2013)

*Re: Off-Topic Images Thread*

Sent.... just sent!!


----------



## dexter93 (Jan 19, 2013)




----------



## MissionImprobable (Jan 20, 2013)




----------



## husam666 (Jan 20, 2013)




----------



## mrrick (Jan 20, 2013)

*Re: Off-Topic Images Thread*






*signed


----------



## werked (Jan 20, 2013)

*Re: Off-Topic Images Thread*


----------



## ...Awesome... (Jan 20, 2013)

*Re: Off-Topic Images Thread*

*Mod edit:* Removed pic with profanity.

Sent from my HTC One S using Tapatalk 2


----------



## vj_dustin (Jan 20, 2013)




----------



## scaccomatt0 (Jan 20, 2013)




----------



## gmaster1 (Jan 20, 2013)

*Re: Off-Topic Images Thread*

STOP with the long tall ones! its too blury on my phone!

That's right, I'm a *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## jugg1es (Jan 20, 2013)

*Re: Off-Topic Images Thread*





South African version of sesame street 

_ My pessimism extends to the point of even suspecting the sincerity of the pessimists.
—Jean Rostand _


----------



## malybru (Jan 20, 2013)

Firewater:


----------



## malybru (Jan 20, 2013)

Escape level: Master


----------



## 85gallon (Jan 20, 2013)

vj_dustin said:


> Sent.... just sent!!

Click to collapse



The third pic, is it about the guy taking the upskirt pic or the chick's pit sweat?


----------



## Android-fany (Jan 20, 2013)

*AW: Off-Topic Images Thread*

Sent from s5830i using xda premium
BANANA is the best fruit


----------



## xaccers (Jan 20, 2013)




----------



## ...Awesome... (Jan 20, 2013)

*Re: Off-Topic Images Thread*

Sent from my HTC One S using Tapatalk 2


----------



## powerpoint45 (Jan 21, 2013)

*Re: Off-Topic Images Thread*

Just made this wallpaper. Thought I'd share


----------



## KnukLHead (Jan 21, 2013)

*Re: Off-Topic Images Thread*

1st step




2nd step




3rd step





Sent from my SPH-L900 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## tallyforeman (Jan 21, 2013)

*Re: Off-Topic Images Thread*






A toast from my Gnex aboard the Satisfaction!


----------



## mightybrick (Jan 21, 2013)

malybru said:


> Escape level: Master

Click to collapse



I can't stop watching...


----------



## Claudio071 (Jan 21, 2013)

My bike :highfive:


----------



## jugg1es (Jan 21, 2013)

*Re: Off-Topic Images Thread*

This is doing the rounds on fb, 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




_ A wise man gets more use from his enemies than a fool from his friends.
—Baltasar Gracian _


----------



## plegdroid (Jan 21, 2013)

*Re: Off-Topic Images Thread*



jugg1es said:


> This is doing the rounds on fb,
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



juggs, is this how you found your camper van this morning 

ⓐⓝⓓⓡⓞⓢⓘⓓⓔ ⓘⓢ ⓝⓞⓣ  ⓐ  ⓢⓘⓝ


----------



## jugg1es (Jan 21, 2013)

*Re: Off-Topic Images Thread*



plegdroid said:


> juggs, is this how you found your camper van this morning
> 
> ⓐⓝⓓⓡⓞⓢⓘⓓⓔ ⓘⓢ ⓝⓞⓣ  ⓐ  ⓢⓘⓝ

Click to collapse



Pretty cool ain't it :thumbup:

_ A wise man gets more use from his enemies than a fool from his friends.
—Baltasar Gracian _


----------



## plegdroid (Jan 21, 2013)

*Re: Off-Topic Images Thread*



jugg1es said:


> Pretty cool ain't it :thumbup:
> 
> _ A wise man gets more use from his enemies than a fool from his friends.
> —Baltasar Gracian _

Click to collapse



and then some 





ⓐⓝⓓⓡⓞⓢⓘⓓⓔ ⓘⓢ ⓝⓞⓣ  ⓐ  ⓢⓘⓝ


----------



## stuffinthesky (Jan 21, 2013)

*Re: Off-Topic Images Thread*



plegdroid said:


> and then some
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Is that a Thank You made out of bacon??

Sent from my Baked Nexus S using Tapatalk 2


----------



## plegdroid (Jan 21, 2013)

*Re: Off-Topic Images Thread*



stuffinthesky said:


> Is that a Thank You made out of bacon??
> 
> Sent from my Baked Nexus S using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



oh yesh, 





well......... borrowed 

ⓐⓝⓓⓡⓞⓢⓘⓓⓔ ⓘⓢ ⓝⓞⓣ  ⓐ  ⓢⓘⓝ


----------



## jaszek (Jan 21, 2013)

Android-fany said:


> I post it infinite times
> This is called S-P-A-M
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Funny you are not. At least if you repost your own crap, make it readable.

Where I almost died yesterday:





After my almost death:


----------



## mulletcutter (Jan 21, 2013)

*Re: Off-Topic Images Thread*

Thought this was a cool pic


----------



## jugg1es (Jan 21, 2013)

*Re: Off-Topic Images Thread*



jaszek said:


> Funny you are not. At least if you repost your own crap, make it readable.
> 
> Where I almost died yesterday:
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Well if your going to go then at least you've got the view 

You ok though, nothing broken etc? 

_ A wise man gets more use from his enemies than a fool from his friends.
—Baltasar Gracian _


----------



## jaszek (Jan 21, 2013)

jugg1es said:


> Well if your going to go then at least you've got the view
> 
> You ok though, nothing broken etc?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Kind of busted up my knee, but dont think its broken,


----------



## M_T_M (Jan 21, 2013)

jaszek said:


> Kind of busted up my knee, but dont think its broken,

Click to collapse



Pics of said busted knee or you sir are delusional and just seeking attention :silly::silly:


----------



## jaszek (Jan 21, 2013)

M_T_M said:


> Pics of said busted knee or you sir are delusional and just seeking attention :silly::silly:

Click to collapse



You cant see anything but i can barely walk.


----------



## M_T_M (Jan 21, 2013)

jaszek said:


> You cant see anything but i can barely walk.

Click to collapse



Orale!! I hope you did not do any internal damage mate 
I've had 4 knee surgeries and they are not fun at all!!


----------



## jaszek (Jan 21, 2013)

M_T_M said:


> Orale!! I hope you did not do any internal damage mate
> I've had 4 knee surgeries and they are not fun at all!!

Click to collapse



I think it's just a really bad bruise. Doesnt hurt as bad as it did last night, but then again I could be getting used to it.


----------



## domini99 (Jan 21, 2013)

*Re: Off-Topic Images Thread*



Sent from my sending thing..


----------



## mrrick (Jan 21, 2013)

*Re: Off-Topic Images Thread*

*signed


----------



## trell959 (Jan 21, 2013)

*Re: Off-Topic Images Thread*

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jugg1es (Jan 21, 2013)

*Re: Off-Topic Images Thread*






_ A wise man gets more use from his enemies than a fool from his friends.
—Baltasar Gracian _


----------



## mrrick (Jan 22, 2013)

*Re: Off-Topic Images Thread*







*signed


----------



## M_T_M (Jan 22, 2013)

*Re: Off-Topic Images Thread*



mrrick said:


> *signed

Click to collapse



Baaaahahahahhaahhaha
...thanks!! 

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
I had a dream once. ..then I woke up


----------



## trell959 (Jan 22, 2013)

*Re: Off-Topic Images Thread*

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## mrrick (Jan 22, 2013)

*Re: Off-Topic Images Thread*






*signed


----------



## trell959 (Jan 22, 2013)

*Re: Off-Topic Images Thread*

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## mrrick (Jan 22, 2013)

*Re: Off-Topic Images Thread*






*signed


----------



## -elkos- (Jan 22, 2013)

*Re: Off-Topic Images Thread*

My drawing


----------



## Thats OK (Jan 22, 2013)




----------



## Devildog78965 (Jan 22, 2013)

*Re: Off-Topic Images Thread*

True dat
My nexus 4 is about 20% cooler than yours


----------



## genericmessage (Jan 22, 2013)

*Re: Off-Topic Images Thread*

Repost?
No matter.






Sent from my hands to your face


----------



## jaszek (Jan 22, 2013)




----------



## roofrider (Jan 22, 2013)

I've no idea what this is.


----------



## jaszek (Jan 22, 2013)

roofrider said:


> I've no idea what this is.

Click to collapse



Physics.


----------



## roofrider (Jan 22, 2013)

jaszek said:


> Physics.

Click to collapse



Anyway here's a snowphoughception





And a kitten to finish it off. And it landed on it's feet! That's no surprise.


----------



## PROGUERAM (Jan 22, 2013)

*Brothers?*

Just discovered this difference/similarity...?







To all those who follow technology, these two gentlemen need no introduction....


----------



## KRAZYADROIDMASTER (Jan 22, 2013)

*Re: &gt;&gt;Off-Topic Photo Thread&lt;&lt; *POTM Challenge**

Saw this on my way to work one day.

DEVICES:

NEXUS 7 32GB STOCK 
(NO ROOT)
T-MOBIL LG G2X (LG-P999)
STOCK (ROOTED)

Sent from my LG-P999 using xda premium


----------



## vj_dustin (Jan 22, 2013)

That's some serious airtime!


----------



## malybru (Jan 22, 2013)

A single drop of cream into a cup of coffee.


----------



## genericmessage (Jan 22, 2013)

*Meme? Meme.......*


----------



## jugg1es (Jan 22, 2013)

*Re: Off-Topic Images Thread*



malybru said:


> A single drop of cream into a cup of coffee.

Click to collapse



That's a really cool pic 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




_ All men are frauds. The only difference between them is that some admit it. I myself deny it.
—H. L. Mencken _


----------



## malybru (Jan 22, 2013)

Foiled again!


----------



## jaszek (Jan 22, 2013)

Remember this?


----------



## jugg1es (Jan 22, 2013)

*Re: Off-Topic Images Thread*



jaszek said:


> Remember this?

Click to collapse



Cool :thumbup::thumbup:

_ All men are frauds. The only difference between them is that some admit it. I myself deny it.
—H. L. Mencken _


----------



## malybru (Jan 22, 2013)

The best picture I have ever taken.


----------



## MissionImprobable (Jan 22, 2013)

A few somewhat detailed cosplays


----------



## jr866gooner (Jan 22, 2013)

*Re: Off-Topic Images Thread*






Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## M_T_M (Jan 22, 2013)

*Re: Off-Topic Images Thread*



jaszek said:


> Remember this?

Click to collapse



I do and still pretty amazed by the creativity 
Cool pic is cool!!

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
I had a dream once. ..then I woke up


----------



## mrrick (Jan 22, 2013)

*Re: Off-Topic Images Thread*






*signed


----------



## jugg1es (Jan 22, 2013)

*Re: Off-Topic Images Thread*






_ All men are frauds. The only difference between them is that some admit it. I myself deny it.
—H. L. Mencken _


----------



## hednik (Jan 22, 2013)

*Re: Off-Topic Images Thread*

In my opinion the seller far underestimates the demand for puppy art... 



Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using xda app-developers app


----------



## RAZRi_Man (Jan 22, 2013)

Some librarians *do* have a sense of humour!


----------



## jugg1es (Jan 22, 2013)

*Re: Off-Topic Images Thread*






_ All men are frauds. The only difference between them is that some admit it. I myself deny it.
—H. L. Mencken _


----------



## jaszek (Jan 23, 2013)

M_T_M said:


> I do and still pretty amazed by the creativity
> Cool pic is cool!!
> 
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> I had a dream once. ..then I woke up

Click to collapse



I need to make a new one. Give me some movie posters.


----------



## M_T_M (Jan 23, 2013)

*Re: Off-Topic Images Thread*



jaszek said:


> I need to make a new one. Give me some movie posters.

Click to collapse



Ok...tomorrow as I'm watching Rio with teh wee one 

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
I had a dream once. ..then I woke up


----------



## MissionImprobable (Jan 23, 2013)




----------



## Kray Nix (Jan 23, 2013)

*Mod edit:* Pic with swearing removed.


----------



## Danial723 (Jan 23, 2013)

*Re: Off-Topic Images Thread*

Might wanna edit that

Sent from my SGH-T989 using xda premium


----------



## Danial723 (Jan 23, 2013)

*Re: Off-Topic Images Thread*

Sent from my SGH-T989 using xda premium


----------



## genericmessage (Jan 23, 2013)




----------



## jaszek (Jan 23, 2013)

Damn I was late to the indian police party.


----------



## malybru (Jan 23, 2013)

Food pr0n:


----------



## roofrider (Jan 23, 2013)

Oh God no!!
malybru need moar!!


----------



## Archer (Jan 23, 2013)

I guess I'm having pizza tonight now I've seen that.


----------



## Sleepy! (Jan 23, 2013)

Archer said:


> I guess I'm having pizza tonight now I've seen that.

Click to collapse



Too late for me to get pizza.

But I AM gonna have some chocolate cake... *yum*


----------



## roofrider (Jan 23, 2013)

malybru said:


> Food pr0n:

Click to collapse



Godammit! She's delicious. What's her name?


----------



## Zephyr! (Jan 23, 2013)

*Re: Off-Topic Images Thread*



malybru said:


> Food pr0n:

Click to collapse



What's the first one?
is it a chocolate cake?


----------



## NotATreoFan (Jan 23, 2013)

Razor! said:


> What's the first one?
> is it a chocolate cake?

Click to collapse



Looks like a chocolate mousse.


----------



## M_T_M (Jan 23, 2013)

NotATreoFan said:


> Looks like a chocolate mousse.

Click to collapse



It's called a flour less chocolate cake


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jan 23, 2013)

*Re: Off-Topic Images Thread*



NotATreoFan said:


> Looks like a chocolate mousse.

Click to collapse











M_T_M said:


> It's called a flour less chocolate cake

Click to collapse








-Older than I look, younger than I feel.-


----------



## M_T_M (Jan 23, 2013)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> -Older than I look, younger than I feel.-

Click to collapse


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jan 23, 2013)

*Re: Off-Topic Images Thread*



M_T_M said:


>

Click to collapse



I knew I could count on you to get that.:thumbup::thumbup:

-Older than I look, younger than I feel.-


----------



## NotATreoFan (Jan 23, 2013)

M_T_M said:


> It's called a flour less chocolate cake

Click to collapse



Really?

http://whatscookingamerica.net/Cake/ChocMousCake.htm


----------



## roofrider (Jan 23, 2013)




----------



## orb3000 (Jan 23, 2013)




----------



## Zephyr! (Jan 23, 2013)

*Re: Off-Topic Images Thread*



roofrider said:


>

Click to collapse



Yummy!! 
1st picture seems to be a custard (if I am not wrong)


----------



## scaccomatt0 (Jan 23, 2013)




----------



## roofrider (Jan 23, 2013)

Razor! said:


> Yummy!!
> 1st picture seems to be a custard (if I am not wrong)

Click to collapse




It's a muffin.


----------



## jaszek (Jan 23, 2013)




----------



## Zephyr! (Jan 23, 2013)

*Re: Off-Topic Images Thread*



roofrider said:


> It's a muffin.

Click to collapse



Lol !

---------- Post added at 02:35 AM ---------- Previous post was at 02:34 AM ----------







---------- Post added at 02:35 AM ---------- Previous post was at 02:35 AM ----------


----------



## malybru (Jan 23, 2013)

Razor! said:


> Lol !
> 
> ---------- Post added at 02:35 AM ---------- Previous post was at 02:34 AM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Hi,

Am I supposed to find 7 differences between the 2 pictures?


----------



## Danial723 (Jan 23, 2013)

*Re: Off-Topic Images Thread*



malybru said:


> Hi,
> 
> Am I supposed to find 7 differences between the 2 pictures?

Click to collapse



+1

Sent from my SGH-T989 using xda premium


----------



## malybru (Jan 23, 2013)

Not everyone should be allowed to drive this time of year...


----------



## Zephyr! (Jan 24, 2013)

*Re: Off-Topic Images Thread*



malybru said:


> Hi,
> 
> Am I supposed to find 7 differences between the 2 pictures?

Click to collapse



My XDA application is sending two photos at a time dunno why!


----------



## mrrick (Jan 24, 2013)

*Re: Off-Topic Images Thread*






*signed


----------



## Zephyr! (Jan 24, 2013)

*Re: Off-Topic Images Thread*



mrrick said:


> *signed

Click to collapse



Is it a Honda Crv??


----------



## mrrick (Jan 24, 2013)

*Re: Off-Topic Images Thread*



Razor! said:


> Is it a Honda Crv??

Click to collapse



That's very possible.. 

*signed


----------



## MissionImprobable (Jan 24, 2013)




----------



## malybru (Jan 24, 2013)




----------



## roofrider (Jan 24, 2013)

Repost i guess





---------- Post added at 08:44 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:38 PM ----------










^^
Do Want!!

More of Mt. Roraima


----------



## tallyforeman (Jan 24, 2013)

meanwhile...  in polk county


----------



## roofrider (Jan 24, 2013)

Cannot be unseen! Nooooo...:crying:


----------



## jugg1es (Jan 24, 2013)

*Re: Off-Topic Images Thread*



imobileface said:


> Microbes in your body outnumber your cells by ten to one and can weigh as much as or more than your brain
> 
> http://www.imobileface.com/photo/375/microbes-in-your-body/
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



What are you trying to upload with? 

_ "Beauty in things exists in the mind which contemplates them."
-David Hume _


----------



## imobileface (Jan 24, 2013)

imobileface said:


> Microbes in your body outnumber your cells by ten to one and can weigh as much as or more than your brain
> 
> http://www.imobileface.com/photo/375/microbes-in-your-body/

Click to collapse



why i cant upload photo ?


----------



## Archer (Jan 24, 2013)

imobileface said:


> why i cant upload photo ?

Click to collapse



You'd put the page URL as the image URL.  I fixed it for you 

Nice pic.


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Jan 24, 2013)

*Re: Off-Topic Images Thread*



Archer said:


> You'd put the page URL as the image URL.  I fixed it for you
> 
> Nice pic.

Click to collapse



Can you fix this too?


----------



## jugg1es (Jan 24, 2013)

*Re: Off-Topic Images Thread*



QuantumFoam said:


> Can you fix this too?

Click to collapse



LMFAO 

_ "Beauty in things exists in the mind which contemplates them."
-David Hume _


----------



## Archer (Jan 24, 2013)

QuantumFoam said:


> Can you fix this too?

Click to collapse



If you want to post that image then it's not the link that needs fixing!


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Jan 24, 2013)

*Re: Off-Topic Images Thread*



Archer said:


> If you want to post that image then it's not the link that needs fixing!

Click to collapse





Also, Y U NO MODERATE ZTE BLADE FORUM :banghead:


----------



## Archer (Jan 24, 2013)

QuantumFoam said:


> Also, Y U NO MODERATE ZTE BLADE FORUM :banghead:

Click to collapse



I was off for about 3 weeks, and I thought you moderated that place anyway


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Jan 24, 2013)

*Re: Off-Topic Images Thread*



Archer said:


> I was off for about 3 weeks, and I thought you moderated that place anyway

Click to collapse




well I did what I could 
Result : you have 5 PMs


----------



## Archer (Jan 24, 2013)

QuantumFoam said:


> well I did what I could
> Result : you have 5 PMs

Click to collapse



Thanks for that.  I'm catching up on PMs at the minute so expect me to get round to them soon 

Now post lolcats!!


----------



## jaszek (Jan 24, 2013)

Archer said:


> Thanks for that.  I'm catching up on PMs at the minute so expect me to get round to them soon
> 
> Now post lolcats!!

Click to collapse


----------



## malybru (Jan 24, 2013)

Food pr0n:


----------



## mrrick (Jan 24, 2013)

*Re: Off-Topic Images Thread*









*signed


----------



## mrrick (Jan 25, 2013)

*Re: Off-Topic Images Thread*






*signed


----------



## ak700 (Jan 25, 2013)

Shopping on Walmart site when suddenly . . .


----------



## Hayden18 (Jan 25, 2013)

*Re: Off-Topic Images Thread*

Sent from my LT26i using xda premium


----------



## malybru (Jan 25, 2013)




----------



## jugg1es (Jan 25, 2013)

*Re: Off-Topic Images Thread*

Dew covered insects 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







_ “You can never cross the ocean until you have the courage to lose sight of the shore.”* ~Christopher Columbus _


----------



## mrrick (Jan 25, 2013)

*Re: Off-Topic Images Thread*






*signed


----------



## malybru (Jan 25, 2013)




----------



## jaszek (Jan 25, 2013)

malybru said:


>

Click to collapse



BRB, gotta make myself some tea.


----------



## Woody (Jan 25, 2013)

*Re: Off-Topic Images Thread*



mrrick said:


> *signed

Click to collapse



I heard about this on the radio the other day. Alcohol was involved. Hehe. She's got a smoke going in the middle pic. 

I've got nothing, so I'll just leave Space Ghost. View attachment 1675908


----------



## tallyforeman (Jan 25, 2013)




----------



## mrrick (Jan 25, 2013)

*Re: Off-Topic Images Thread*



malybru said:


>

Click to collapse



Brb. Gotta pee! 

*signed


----------



## M_T_M (Jan 25, 2013)

imobileface said:


> can you guess where is this place ?:silly:

Click to collapse



Picfailville? 

I fixed it for ya..


----------



## aliemrey (Jan 25, 2013)

just wanna be a mib


----------



## imobileface (Jan 25, 2013)

M_T_M said:


> Picfailville?

Click to collapse



no its not there


----------



## gmaster1 (Jan 25, 2013)

*Re: Off-Topic Images Thread*



imobileface said:


> no its not there

Click to collapse



lol. its rio dejanero, brazil. right?

That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## mrrick (Jan 25, 2013)

*Re: Off-Topic Images Thread*






*signed


----------



## Thats OK (Jan 25, 2013)

mrrick said:


>

Click to collapse



lol
I have neighbors exactly like this :laugh:


----------



## VaderSKN (Jan 26, 2013)

*Odp: Off-Topic Images Thread*

My old Desire Z running CM 10.1.

Sent from my BMW E32 using Tapalatapalapalatalapatalk HD.


----------



## mrrick (Jan 26, 2013)

*Re: Off-Topic Images Thread*

Why are these not everywhere? Wtf 'merica?! 






*signed


----------



## KeanuC (Jan 26, 2013)

*Re: Off-Topic Images Thread*

Sent from my  box


----------



## predatOr (Jan 26, 2013)

*Re: Off-Topic Images Thread*

perfectly timed photos... 9gag


----------



## jRi0T68 (Jan 26, 2013)

*Re: Off-Topic Images Thread*



tallyforeman said:


>

Click to collapse



Reminds me of Doc Nickel.




http://www.docsmachine.com/nonPB/corvair.html

*-Accidental Asshole*


----------



## imobileface (Jan 26, 2013)

gmaster1 said:


> lol. its rio dejanero, brazil. right?
> 
> That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?

Click to collapse



yes ..you are smart :highfive:


----------



## jugg1es (Jan 26, 2013)

*Re: Off-Topic Images Thread*






_ “Success is simply a matter of luck. Ask any failure.”* ~Earl Wilson _


----------



## mrrick (Jan 26, 2013)

*Re: Off-Topic Images Thread*



jugg1es said:


> _ “Success is simply a matter of luck. Ask any failure.”* ~Earl Wilson _

Click to collapse



This is awesome! 








*signed


----------



## stuffinthesky (Jan 26, 2013)

*Re: Off-Topic Images Thread*



mrrick said:


> This is awesome!
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Hmm

Sent from my Baked Nexus S using Tapatalk 2


----------



## malybru (Jan 27, 2013)

In Soviet Russia, the bacon brings YOU home!


----------



## Thats OK (Jan 27, 2013)

jugg1es said:


> _ “Success is simply a matter of luck. Ask any failure.”* ~Earl Wilson _

Click to collapse



Best use of a Dodge RAM I've ever seen


----------



## malybru (Jan 27, 2013)




----------



## jaszek (Jan 27, 2013)

malybru said:


>

Click to collapse



Looks like the t of a Japanese porno.


----------



## SirSigma (Jan 27, 2013)

Somebody wrote all that graffiti backwards. That's dedication.

Also, this one.


----------



## mrrick (Jan 27, 2013)

*Re: Off-Topic Images Thread*









*signed


----------



## ironman38102 (Jan 27, 2013)

*Re: Off-Topic Images Thread*



mrrick said:


> *signed

Click to collapse



Disgusting! 

Sent from my GT-S5660 using xda app-developers app


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jan 27, 2013)

mrrick said:


> *signed

Click to collapse



Ever see the short film?   

https://vimeo.com/1257234


----------



## malybru (Jan 27, 2013)




----------



## mrrick (Jan 27, 2013)

*Re: Off-Topic Images Thread*



TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Ever see the short film?
> 
> https://vimeo.com/1257234

Click to collapse



Thats dope.. 








*signed


----------



## jugg1es (Jan 27, 2013)

*Re: Off-Topic Images Thread*



malybru said:


>

Click to collapse



Ok, now I'm a tad peckish

_ “What lies behind us and what lies before us are tiny matters compared to what lies within us.”* ~Ralph Waldo Emerson _


----------



## SirSigma (Jan 27, 2013)




----------



## malybru (Jan 27, 2013)

Wait for it


----------



## mrrick (Jan 27, 2013)

*Re: Off-Topic Images Thread*






*signed


----------



## jugg1es (Jan 27, 2013)

*Re: Off-Topic Images Thread*






_ “What lies behind us and what lies before us are tiny matters compared to what lies within us.”* ~Ralph Waldo Emerson _


----------



## mrrick (Jan 28, 2013)

*Re: Off-Topic Images Thread*






*signed


----------



## roofrider (Jan 28, 2013)

^^Lmao!!


----------



## 063_XOBX (Jan 28, 2013)

> Hey_Yall_Baby_Murderfication.jpg

Click to collapse



A little bit of my hope for humanity died with that. So I'm just gonna assume its a really tasteless parody.


----------



## seb_labine (Jan 28, 2013)

*Re: Off-Topic Images Thread*

Freaking ankle sprain

Sent from my HTC Sensation using xda premium


----------



## jugg1es (Jan 28, 2013)

*Re: Off-Topic Images Thread*

*Mod edit:* Ewww.jpg.  No.

_ Behold the turtle. He makes progress only when he sticks his neck out.* ~James Conant _


----------



## KnukLHead (Jan 28, 2013)

*Re: Off-Topic Images Thread*






 I'll be in the truck

Sent from my SPH-L900 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jugg1es (Jan 28, 2013)

*Re: Off-Topic Images Thread*






wine cellar pron

_ Behold the turtle. He makes progress only when he sticks his neck out.* ~James Conant _


----------



## mrrick (Jan 28, 2013)

*Re: Off-Topic Images Thread*

*signed


----------



## shahkam (Jan 28, 2013)

*Re: Off-Topic Images Thread*



jugg1es said:


> wine cellar pron
> 
> _ Behold the turtle. He makes progress only when he sticks his neck out.* ~James Conant _

Click to collapse



Its all good until your dog falls in there or your wife :/ 

Sent from my SGH-T999 using xda premium


----------



## jugg1es (Jan 28, 2013)

*Re: Off-Topic Images Thread*



jugg1es said:


> *Mod edit:* Ewww.jpg.  No.
> 
> _ Behold the turtle. He makes progress only when he sticks his neck out.* ~James Conant _

Click to collapse







Btw you should have seen the other pics of the arm before the operations 

_ Behold the turtle. He makes progress only when he sticks his neck out.* ~James Conant _

---------- Post added at 08:29 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:12 PM ----------







_ Behold the turtle. He makes progress only when he sticks his neck out.* ~James Conant _


----------



## Dblfstr (Jan 28, 2013)

Eskimo Jenkins


----------



## Devildog78965 (Jan 28, 2013)

yes squidward you do


----------



## mrrick (Jan 29, 2013)

*Re: Off-Topic Images Thread*


















*signed


----------



## 85gallon (Jan 29, 2013)

LOL.  blurring added by me to make safe for XDA.  She's not the sharpest tool in the shed.


----------



## CamoGeko (Jan 29, 2013)

*Re: Off-Topic Images Thread*



85gallon said:


> LOL.  blurring added by me to make safe for XDA.  She's not the sharpest tool in the shed.

Click to collapse



And why did she take a pic of herself? 


Spun out from a JELLIED and RENOVATED One X.


----------



## ak700 (Jan 29, 2013)

85gallon said:


> LOL.  blurring added by me to make safe for XDA.  She's not the sharpest tool in the shed.

Click to collapse



Dude . . . the second mirror . .


----------



## jaszek (Jan 29, 2013)

85gallon said:


> LOL.  blurring added by me to make safe for XDA.  She's not the sharpest tool in the shed.

Click to collapse



With reverse image search and some photoshop I can have the original pic for you guys in 10 minutes. lol


----------



## shahkam (Jan 29, 2013)

*Re: Off-Topic Images Thread*



jaszek said:


> With reverse image search and some photoshop I can have the original pic for you guys in 10 minutes. lol

Click to collapse



Would be appreciated ! Nah kidding my gf will beat the crap out of my ass if she knows im watching nudes.. haha anyways here's some repost ! 

Sent from my SGH-T999 using xda premium


----------



## iammtxd (Jan 29, 2013)

shahkam said:


> Would be appreciated ! Nah kidding my gf will beat the crap out of my ass if she knows im watching nudes.. haha anyways here's some repost !
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T999 using xda premium

Click to collapse



These are so epic!


----------



## LoopDoGG79 (Jan 29, 2013)

*Re: Off-Topic Images Thread*



jaszek said:


> With reverse image search and some photoshop I can have the original pic for you guys in 10 minutes. lol

Click to collapse



I did the reverse image search, she's pretty tore up. But, she is about a 12 pack away from looking good.


----------



## hooligan007 (Jan 29, 2013)

*Re: Off-Topic Images Thread*



jaszek said:


> With reverse image search and some photoshop I can have the original pic for you guys in 10 minutes. lol

Click to collapse



Na dont bother. .I already reversed imaged searched it and saved a copy to my mind for later retrieval..if u know what I mean..

Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda app-developers app


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jan 29, 2013)

hooligan007 said:


> Na dont bother. .I already reversed imaged searched it and saved a copy to my mind for later retrieval..if u know what I mean..
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



I hope you mean that you will be regurgitating.


----------



## KRAZYADROIDMASTER (Jan 29, 2013)

*Re: Off-Topic Images Thread*



tallyforeman said:


> meanwhile...  in polk county

Click to collapse



In Florida???

DEVICES:

NEXUS 7 32GB STOCK 
(NO ROOT)
T-MOBIL LG G2X (LG-P999)
STOCK (ROOTED)

Sent from my LG-P999 using xda premium

---------- Post added at 05:55 AM ---------- Previous post was at 05:38 AM ----------




jaszek said:


> With reverse image search and some photoshop I can have the original pic for you guys in 10 minutes. lol

Click to collapse



I did not know that can be done.

DEVICES:

NEXUS 7 32GB STOCK 
(NO ROOT)
T-MOBIL LG G2X (LG-P999)
STOCK (ROOTED)

Sent from my LG-P999 using xda premium


----------



## CamoGeko (Jan 29, 2013)

*Re: Off-Topic Images Thread*



ak700 said:


> Dude . . . the second mirror . .

Click to collapse



Looks like a typical fb pic


Spun out from a JELLIED and RENOVATED One X.


----------



## Dblfstr (Jan 29, 2013)

85gallon said:


> LOL.  blurring added by me to make safe for XDA.  She's not the sharpest tool in the shed.

Click to collapse



I'm an not understanding this. It's like I came in the middle of a conversation, but there is no conversation? I just see a lady taking newd pics of herself. Am I missing something? Does she have a mutant sticking out of her belly?

Can yo u make a mutant sticking out of her belly?


----------



## roofrider (Jan 29, 2013)

Dblfstr said:


> I'm an not understanding this. It's like I came in the middle of a conversation, but there is no conversation? I just see a lady taking newd pics of herself. Am I missing something? Does she have a mutant sticking out of her belly?
> 
> Can yo u make a mutant sticking out of her belly?

Click to collapse




Dude you solve puzzles in that damn puzzle thread and you miss the this!!?!!!!


----------



## Dblfstr (Jan 29, 2013)

roofrider said:


> Dude you solve puzzles in that damn puzzle thread and you miss the this!!?!!!!

Click to collapse



I take it she blacked out her face, and THEN the rest was blurred by 85gallon 

So she forgot the other mirror. 

Slow day, slow brain.


----------



## KeanuC (Jan 29, 2013)

*Re: Off-Topic Images Thread*

Sent from my R800x using xda premium


----------



## Dblfstr (Jan 29, 2013)




----------



## malybru (Jan 29, 2013)

Pencil drawing by Olga Melamory Larionova.


----------



## mrrick (Jan 29, 2013)

*Re: Off-Topic Images Thread*






*signed


----------



## shahkam (Jan 29, 2013)

*Re: Off-Topic Images Thread*



iammtxd said:


> These are so epic!

Click to collapse



Hehe I know right here's some more 

Sent from my SGH-T999 using xda premium


----------



## husam666 (Jan 29, 2013)




----------



## orb3000 (Jan 29, 2013)

Old but still makes me laugh


----------



## roofrider (Jan 29, 2013)

Meanwhile in Russia


----------



## 85gallon (Jan 29, 2013)

*MFW McDonald's*

MFW McDonald's stops the McRib promotion!!!!


----------



## jugg1es (Jan 29, 2013)

*Re: Off-Topic Images Thread*






_ “He is a wise man who does not grieve for the things which he has not, but rejoices for those which he has.”* ~Epictetus _


----------



## mrrick (Jan 29, 2013)

*Re: Off-Topic Images Thread*






*signed


----------



## colbynmeghan (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: Off-Topic Images Thread*



mrrick said:


> *signed

Click to collapse



Looks like my first truck. No truck just rust

Sent from my SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## mrrick (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: Off-Topic Images Thread*






*signed


----------



## roofrider (Jan 30, 2013)

What in the world??


----------



## jugg1es (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: Off-Topic Images Thread*






a turtle hitching a ride on a jellyfish 

_ Life is really simple, but we insist on making it complicated. 
Confucius _


----------



## mrrick (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: Off-Topic Images Thread*



jugg1es said:


> a turtle hitching a ride on a jellyfish
> 
> _ Life is really simple, but we insist on making it complicated.
> Confucius _

Click to collapse



^ Thats just pure awesome. Thanks.. 






*signed


----------



## 063_XOBX (Jan 30, 2013)

mrrick said:


> ^ Thats just pure awesome. Thanks..
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Except digital camo is turrible and the army is moving away from it.

That's what happens when you borrow an idea from the Canadians.


----------



## xaccers (Jan 30, 2013)

063_XOBX said:


> Except digital camo is turrible and the army is moving away from it.
> 
> That's what happens when you borrow an idea from the Canadians.

Click to collapse



CADPAT works in green woodland though (MARPAT is more suitable for the UK woods and I've had someone walk 15ft from me lying by a tree without seeing me until I double tapped them - airsoft), but the best I've seen in use has to be multicam.


----------



## jugg1es (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: Off-Topic Images Thread*






_ Life is really simple, but we insist on making it complicated. 
Confucius _


----------



## malybru (Jan 30, 2013)

Watermelon pr0n


----------



## mrrick (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: Off-Topic Images Thread*






*signed


----------



## GalaxySII5191 (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: Off-Topic Images Thread*












Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## M_T_M (Jan 31, 2013)

*Re: Off-Topic Images Thread*



jugg1es said:


> a turtle hitching a ride on a jellyfish
> 
> _ Life is really simple, but we insist on making it complicated.
> Confucius _

Click to collapse



Not trying to be a pessimist but....it looks deadish to me 

Sent from my Xoom using xda premium


----------



## jaszek (Jan 31, 2013)




----------



## roofrider (Jan 31, 2013)




----------



## nespid (Jan 31, 2013)

*Re: Off-Topic Images Thread*

Sent from my HTC One X+ using xda app-developers app


----------



## jugg1es (Jan 31, 2013)

*Re: Off-Topic Images Thread*






_ We’ve heard that a million monkeys at a million keyboards could produce the complete works of Shakespeare; now, thanks to the Internet, we know that is not true.
—Robert Wilensky _


----------



## malybru (Jan 31, 2013)

Perspective


----------



## roofrider (Jan 31, 2013)

jugg1es said:


> Evil dog is evil.
> 
> _ We’ve heard that a million monkeys at a million keyboards could produce the complete works of Shakespeare; now, thanks to the Internet, we know that is not true.
> —Robert Wilensky _

Click to collapse


----------



## jugg1es (Jan 31, 2013)

*Re: Off-Topic Images Thread*






_ We’ve heard that a million monkeys at a million keyboards could produce the complete works of Shakespeare; now, thanks to the Internet, we know that is not true.
—Robert Wilensky _


----------



## crystallogenesis (Jan 31, 2013)




----------



## malybru (Jan 31, 2013)

Tea time


----------



## Sparx639 (Feb 1, 2013)

*Re: Off-Topic Images Thread*



malybru said:


> Tea time

Click to collapse



Teaception?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda premium


----------



## LoopDoGG79 (Feb 1, 2013)

*Re: Off-Topic Images Thread*



malybru said:


> Tea time

Click to collapse



Yo dawg, i heard you like tea.....


----------



## jugg1es (Feb 1, 2013)

*Re: Off-Topic Images Thread*






_ Either write something worth reading or do something worth writing.
Benjamin Franklin _


----------



## Hayden18 (Feb 1, 2013)

..


----------



## KnukLHead (Feb 1, 2013)

*Re: Off-Topic Images Thread*



Hayden18 said:


> ..

Click to collapse



Seems legit

Sent from my SPH-L900 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jj03 (Feb 1, 2013)

*Re: Off-Topic Images Thread*











Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## aldoc (Feb 1, 2013)

malybru said:


> Tea time

Click to collapse



lol xD


----------



## UndisputedGuy (Feb 1, 2013)

*Re: Off-Topic Images Thread*



aldoc said:


> lol xD

Click to collapse



You shouldn't be getting your first 10 posts in Off Topic:
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1773593

Sent from my ASUS Transformer Pad TF300T using xda app-developers app.
It's nice to be important, but it's more important to be nice.


----------



## malybru (Feb 1, 2013)




----------



## mrrick (Feb 1, 2013)

*Re: Off-Topic Images Thread*






*signed


----------



## jugg1es (Feb 1, 2013)

*Re: Off-Topic Images Thread*






_ Either write something worth reading or do something worth writing.
Benjamin Franklin _


----------



## Jlamour4 (Feb 2, 2013)

*Re: Off-Topic Images Thread*



Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-T989 using xda app-developers app


----------



## 85gallon (Feb 2, 2013)




----------



## Thats OK (Feb 2, 2013)

85gallon said:


>

Click to collapse



This didn't help and I ain't hittin' that thanks button
:laugh:


----------



## jRi0T68 (Feb 2, 2013)

*Re: Off-Topic Images Thread*






*-Accidental Asshole aka Jeremy*


----------



## 85gallon (Feb 2, 2013)

Awkward moments.....


----------



## Ichigo (Feb 2, 2013)

*Re: Off-Topic Images Thread*



85gallon said:


> Awkward moments.....

Click to collapse



Scarred for life.


----------



## husam666 (Feb 2, 2013)

'


----------



## mrrick (Feb 2, 2013)

*Re: Off-Topic Images Thread*






*signed


----------



## mrrick (Feb 2, 2013)

*Re: Off-Topic Images Thread*






*signed


----------



## imobileface (Feb 2, 2013)




----------



## LoopDoGG79 (Feb 2, 2013)

*Re: Off-Topic Images Thread*


----------



## jugg1es (Feb 3, 2013)

*Re: Off-Topic Images Thread*






_ When a person can no longer laugh at himself, it is time for others to laugh at him.
—Thomas Szasz _


----------



## imobileface (Feb 3, 2013)




----------



## mrrick (Feb 3, 2013)

*Re: Off-Topic Images Thread*

Noob ^





*signed


----------



## husam666 (Feb 3, 2013)




----------



## husam666 (Feb 3, 2013)

has anybody seen dirk lately?


----------



## jugg1es (Feb 3, 2013)

*Re: Off-Topic Images Thread*






_ When a person can no longer laugh at himself, it is time for others to laugh at him.
—Thomas Szasz _


----------



## KnukLHead (Feb 3, 2013)

*Re: Off-Topic Images Thread*



Sent from my SPH-L900 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## mrrick (Feb 3, 2013)

*Re: Off-Topic Images Thread*





*signed


----------



## MissionImprobable (Feb 3, 2013)

---------- Post added at 06:33 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:23 PM ----------


----------



## gplock (Feb 4, 2013)

*Re: Off-Topic Images Thread*

"Thanks "..... if u can name the pic & quote. Off the top.. no research. 

"What n*** thought u were getting girls cause of u looks"

Sent from my MB525 using xda app-developers app


----------



## mrrick (Feb 4, 2013)

*Re: Off-Topic Images Thread*






*signed


----------



## orb3000 (Feb 4, 2013)




----------



## gplock (Feb 4, 2013)

*Plus 1*



mrrick said:


> *signed

Click to collapse



how bout Quote ?


----------



## MissionImprobable (Feb 4, 2013)

Ether - Nas. Easy, peasy, one, two, threesy.


----------



## roofrider (Feb 4, 2013)




----------



## KnukLHead (Feb 4, 2013)

*Re: Off-Topic Images Thread*














Sent from my SPH-L900 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## mrrick (Feb 4, 2013)

*Re: Off-Topic Images Thread*






*signed


----------



## Zephyr! (Feb 4, 2013)

*Re: Off-Topic Images Thread*






Sent from my Nexus⁴


----------



## LoopDoGG79 (Feb 5, 2013)

*Re: Off-Topic Images Thread*


----------



## malybru (Feb 5, 2013)

Egg pr0n


----------



## I r o n M a n (Feb 5, 2013)

*Re: Off-Topic Images Thread*

My sketch

Sent from my pet - Megatron™


----------



## M_T_M (Feb 5, 2013)

*Re: Off-Topic Images Thread*



Kabir Saxena said:


> My sketch
> View attachment 1705783
> Sent from my pet - Megatron™

Click to collapse



Why so blue? 

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
I had a dream once. ..then I woke up


----------



## jugg1es (Feb 5, 2013)

*Re: Off-Topic Images Thread*






_ "Life is pleasant. Death is peaceful. It's the transition that's troublesome."
- Isaac Asimov  _


----------



## vj_dustin (Feb 5, 2013)

jugg1es said:


> _ "Life is pleasant. Death is peaceful. It's the transition that's troublesome."
> - Isaac Asimov  _

Click to collapse



Dafuq is that 
Can I haz magic stones?


----------



## I r o n M a n (Feb 5, 2013)

*Re: Off-Topic Images Thread*



M_T_M said:


> Why so blue?
> 
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> I had a dream once. ..then I woke up

Click to collapse



That was the only coloured pen I had 

Sent from my pet - Megatron™


----------



## malybru (Feb 5, 2013)




----------



## jugg1es (Feb 5, 2013)

*Re: Off-Topic Images Thread*



vj_dustin said:


> Dafuq is that
> Can I haz magic stones?

Click to collapse



That is a lot of jellyfish in Japan in believe 

_ "Life is pleasant. Death is peaceful. It's the transition that's troublesome."
- Isaac Asimov  _


----------



## i9100g user (Feb 5, 2013)

*Re: Off-Topic Images Thread*












sent from an Galaxy s3  GT I9300
Running perseus kernel 6 ,  XELLA 4.1.2 leaked build 
anyone can tell me what this thread is? forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1784401


----------



## trell959 (Feb 5, 2013)

*Re: Off-Topic Images Thread*

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## shahkam (Feb 5, 2013)

*Re: Off-Topic Images Thread*

Page 2300 wooot lets see how far can we go !

Sent from my SGH-T999 using xda premium


----------



## vj_dustin (Feb 5, 2013)

To infinity & beyond!


----------



## i9100g user (Feb 5, 2013)

*Re: Off-Topic Images Thread*









sent from an Galaxy s3  GT I9300
Running perseus kernel 6 ,  XELLA 4.1.2 leaked build 
anyone can tell me what this thread is? forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1784401


----------



## vj_dustin (Feb 5, 2013)

i9100g user said:


> sent from an Galaxy s3  GT I9300
> Running perseus kernel 6 ,  XELLA 4.1.2 leaked build
> anyone can tell me what this thread is? forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1784401

Click to collapse



I think the distribution of the Nexus 4 is slower than that


----------



## i9100g user (Feb 5, 2013)

*Re: Off-Topic Images Thread*



vj_dustin said:


> I think the distribution of the Nexus 4 is slower than that

Click to collapse



Thats a tough question 




sent from an Galaxy s3  GT I9300
Running perseus kernel 6 ,  XELLA 4.1.2 leaked build 
anyone can tell me what this thread is? forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1784401


----------



## roofrider (Feb 5, 2013)

malybru said:


>

Click to collapse



That's amazing. Simple, yet amazing.


----------



## malybru (Feb 5, 2013)




----------



## M_T_M (Feb 5, 2013)

malybru said:


>

Click to collapse


----------



## Dblfstr (Feb 5, 2013)




----------



## i9100g user (Feb 5, 2013)

*Re: Off-Topic Images Thread*








sent from an Galaxy s3  GT I9300
Running perseus kernel 6 ,  XELLA 4.1.2 leaked build 
 forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1784401
* Dont click,you might regret , I won't be responsible if you brick ur head*


----------



## UndisputedGuy (Feb 5, 2013)

*Re: Off-Topic Images Thread*

Sent from my R800i using xda-developers app.
It's nice to be important, but it's more important to be nice.


----------



## themacman1000 (Feb 5, 2013)

*Re: Off-Topic Images Thread*



i9100g user said:


> sent from an Galaxy s3  GT I9300
> Running perseus kernel 6 ,  XELLA 4.1.2 leaked build
> forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1784401
> * Dont click,you might regret , I won't be responsible if you brick ur head*

Click to collapse



HOW?!?!

Sent from my One X


----------



## jugg1es (Feb 5, 2013)

*Re: Off-Topic Images Thread*






_ "Life is pleasant. Death is peaceful. It's the transition that's troublesome."
- Isaac Asimov  _


----------



## mrrick (Feb 5, 2013)

*Re: Off-Topic Images Thread*

*EDIT: meh, i rethunk.. Sorry






*signed


----------



## jRi0T68 (Feb 5, 2013)

*Re: Off-Topic Images Thread*

That's got to have been the most awkward DHS cavity search ever.

*-Accidental Asshole aka Jeremy*
[Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying


----------



## mrrick (Feb 5, 2013)

*Re: Off-Topic Images Thread*



jRi0T68 said:


> That's got to have been the most awkward DHS cavity search ever.
> 
> *-Accidental Asshole aka Jeremy*
> [Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying

Click to collapse



 *highfive*









*signed


----------



## domini99 (Feb 5, 2013)

*Re: Off-Topic Images Thread*



Sent from my sending thing..


----------



## LoopDoGG79 (Feb 5, 2013)

*Re: Off-Topic Images Thread*



mrrick said:


> *highfive*
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I see no problems with those pics, big girls need luv to!


----------



## xaccers (Feb 5, 2013)

jugg1es said:


>

Click to collapse


----------



## KnukLHead (Feb 6, 2013)

*Re: Off-Topic Images Thread*









Sent from my SPH-L900 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## i9100g user (Feb 6, 2013)

*Re: Off-Topic Images Thread*




sent from an Galaxy s3  GT I9300
Running perseus kernel 6 ,  XELLA 4.1.2 leaked build 
 forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1784401
* Dont click,you might regret , I won't be responsible if you brick ur head*


----------



## i9100g user (Feb 6, 2013)

*Re: Off-Topic Images Thread*



mrrick said:


> *highfive*
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



My stomach feels sick





sent from an Galaxy s3  GT I9300
Running perseus kernel 6 ,  XELLA 4.1.2 leaked build 
 forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1784401
* Dont click,you might regret , I won't be responsible if you brick ur head*


----------



## orb3000 (Feb 6, 2013)




----------



## jRi0T68 (Feb 6, 2013)

*Re: Off-Topic Images Thread*



orb3000 said:


>

Click to collapse



Yes! I remember when we bought our 14.4kbps dial up modem AND WE THOUGHT IT WAS FAST.

*-Accidental Asshole aka Jeremy*
[Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying


----------



## roofrider (Feb 6, 2013)

Me too, i remember the "BEEBOOPBEEBOOP___BEEEEEEEEEEEKRSCHHHHHHHHHHHH" days too.


----------



## M_T_M (Feb 6, 2013)

*Re: Off-Topic Images Thread*

This made me lol a lotz!!! 



~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
I had a dream once. ..then I woke up


----------



## malybru (Feb 6, 2013)




----------



## i9100g user (Feb 6, 2013)

*Re: Off-Topic Images Thread*

If you see any movement in this picture then you are a troll officially




sent from an Galaxy s3  GT I9300
Running perseus kernel 6 ,  XELLA 4.1.2 leaked build 
 forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1784401
* Dont click,you might regret , I won't be responsible if you brick ur head*


----------



## M_T_M (Feb 6, 2013)

i9100g user said:


> If you see any movement in this picture then you are a troll officially
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I don't know..do you?


----------



## malybru (Feb 6, 2013)

Whatudidtharisaw


----------



## M_T_M (Feb 6, 2013)

malybru said:


> Whatudidtharisaw

Click to collapse



You sure? Look closer...


----------



## hooligan007 (Feb 6, 2013)

This i wanna try...


----------



## malybru (Feb 6, 2013)




----------



## M_T_M (Feb 6, 2013)

hooligan007 said:


> http://www.funnyjunk.com/funny_pictures/4296170/Just+for+****s+giggles/
> THIS I WANNA TRY...

Click to collapse



^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^


----------



## i9100g user (Feb 6, 2013)

*Re: Off-Topic Images Thread*




sent from an Galaxy s3  GT I9300
Running perseus kernel 6 ,  XELLA 4.1.2 leaked build 
 forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1784401
* Dont click,you might regret , I won't be responsible if you brick ur head*


----------



## hooligan007 (Feb 6, 2013)

M_T_M said:


> ^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^

Click to collapse



GOOD TY


----------



## M_T_M (Feb 6, 2013)

hooligan007 said:


> GOOD TY

Click to collapse



You seem to be on a roll mate! 

You now post a meme in a language only understood by someone that has no tongue...smh


----------



## hooligan007 (Feb 6, 2013)

m_t_m said:


> you seem to be on a roll mate!
> 
> You now post a meme in a language only understood by someone that has no tongue...smh

Click to collapse



haha i was like what did i do... ..i need to change the link before somebody finds out... And searched google how to upload pics and when i came back ..the admin himself found my noobness
 ..so found one meme with admin wriiten on it....


----------



## Archer (Feb 6, 2013)

malybru said:


>

Click to collapse


----------



## i9100g user (Feb 6, 2013)

*Re: Off-Topic Images Thread*




sent from an Galaxy s3  GT I9300
Running perseus kernel 6 ,  XELLA 4.1.2 leaked build 
 forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1784401
* Dont click,you might regret , I won't be responsible if you brick ur head*


----------



## i9100g user (Feb 6, 2013)

*Re: Off-Topic Images Thread*



hooligan007 said:


> GOOD TY

Click to collapse








sent from an Galaxy s3  GT I9300
Running perseus kernel 6 ,  XELLA 4.1.2 leaked build 
 forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1784401
* Dont click,you might regret , I won't be responsible if you brick ur head*


----------



## Archer (Feb 7, 2013)

How does this thread get to page 3????  Not on my watch!


----------



## malybru (Feb 7, 2013)




----------



## Devildog78965 (Feb 7, 2013)

*Re: Off-Topic Images Thread*

sent from my Nexus 4 in Equestria
Click it I dare you?
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1784401


----------



## husam666 (Feb 7, 2013)




----------



## orb3000 (Feb 7, 2013)

This...


----------



## malybru (Feb 7, 2013)

NOPE


----------



## husam666 (Feb 7, 2013)




----------



## vj_dustin (Feb 7, 2013)

Ok, that Beyonce image is really disrespectful towards Zoidberg :/


----------



## i9100g user (Feb 7, 2013)

*Re: Off-Topic Images Thread*

That is antutu benchmark of an i5 and it is not fake 




sent from an Galaxy s3  GT I9300
Running perseus kernel 6 ,  XELLA 4.1.2 leaked build 
 forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1784401
* Dont click,you might regret , I won't be responsible if you brick ur head*


----------



## KnukLHead (Feb 7, 2013)

*Re: Off-Topic Images Thread*

Why did my post disapear


Edit- because I posted it in the wrong thread 
Sent from my SPH-L900 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## mrrick (Feb 7, 2013)

*Re: Off-Topic Images Thread*






*signed


----------



## M_T_M (Feb 7, 2013)

mrrick said:


> *signed

Click to collapse



All I see is Ballpark...am I sick?


----------



## drnecropolis (Feb 7, 2013)

*Re: Off-Topic Images Thread*



M_T_M said:


> All I see is Ballpark...am I sick?

Click to collapse



Elmer's glue..

Say it, Don't spray it.


----------



## orb3000 (Feb 7, 2013)




----------



## themacman1000 (Feb 7, 2013)

*Re: Off-Topic Images Thread*



malybru said:


> NOPE

Click to collapse



NOPE.AVI
No way in hell I'd ever do that. -_-

Sent from my One X


----------



## i9100g user (Feb 7, 2013)

*Re: Off-Topic Images Thread*

Lol man look at his shadow either he is a giant or the ground below is made of small objects creating an illusion
Ground is just centimetres below

Zoomin and see:what:

At least I feel like that

I might be wrong though



sent from an Galaxy s3  GT I9300
Running perseus kernel 6 ,  XELLA 4.1.2 leaked build 
 forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1784401
* Dont click,you might regret , I won't be responsible if you brick ur head*


----------



## i9100g user (Feb 7, 2013)

*Re: Off-Topic Images Thread*

Look at the date , upper right corner




sent from an Galaxy s3  GT I9300
Running perseus kernel 6 ,  XELLA 4.1.2 leaked build 
 forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1784401
* Dont click,you might regret , I won't be responsible if you brick ur head*


----------



## malybru (Feb 7, 2013)




----------



## Danial723 (Feb 7, 2013)

*Re: Off-Topic Images Thread*



i9100g user said:


> Look at the date , upper right corner
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



And In other new Thomas Edison invents the light bulb......old glitch is old

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-T989 using xda premium


----------



## husam666 (Feb 7, 2013)

malybru said:


>

Click to collapse


----------



## GalaxySII5191 (Feb 7, 2013)

*Re: Off-Topic Images Thread*



i9100g user said:


> Lol man look at his shadow either he is a giant or the ground below is made of small objects creating an illusion
> Ground is just centimetres below
> 
> Zoomin and see:what:
> ...

Click to collapse



You are definitely right Sir. Can see when you take a second look.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Archer (Feb 7, 2013)

i9100g user said:


> Lol man look at his shadow either he is a giant or the ground below is made of small objects creating an illusion
> Ground is just centimetres below
> 
> Zoomin and see:what:
> ...

Click to collapse




That's not his shadow.  It's probably the shadow of the operator's cab on the crane.

http://www.dengedenge.com/2012/10/photos-of-extreme-climbing/


----------



## Thats OK (Feb 7, 2013)




----------



## VaderSKN (Feb 7, 2013)

*Odp: Off-Topic Images Thread*

Sent from my BMW E32 using XDA App


----------



## mrrick (Feb 7, 2013)

*Re: Off-Topic Images Thread*







*signed


----------



## mrrick (Feb 8, 2013)

*Re: Off-Topic Images Thread*






*signed


----------



## drnecropolis (Feb 8, 2013)

*Re: Off-Topic Images Thread*

On sale for $12.99 at Best Buy..






Say it, Don't spray it.


----------



## MissionImprobable (Feb 8, 2013)




----------



## boborone (Feb 8, 2013)

Interactive panorama of mars from the rover

http://www.panoramas.dk/mars/mars-greeleyhaven2/tour.swf

And this nsfw

http://flesss.com/wp-content/manual-uploads/3408e047739a67125eee9ed2177d968b.jpg

Was about to start a thread for it. But figured just post it here. It's a giant interactive image.

---------- Post added at 01:47 AM ---------- Previous post was at 01:36 AM ----------

For those in the states


----------



## malybru (Feb 8, 2013)




----------



## abhinav quietly brilliant (Feb 8, 2013)

*Re: Off-Topic Images Thread*






Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## redneck_666 (Feb 8, 2013)

*Re: Off-Topic Images Thread*



Thats OK said:


>

Click to collapse



Port Townsend?


----------



## Thats OK (Feb 8, 2013)

redneck_666 said:


> Port Townsend?

Click to collapse



Actually Oscarborg in Norway...
Saw the pic the other day since I'd been there I posted the 24cm gun pic.


----------



## shahkam (Feb 8, 2013)

*Re: Off-Topic Images Thread*



malybru said:


>

Click to collapse



Itsa matter of rain before this place gets ugly.

Sent from my SGH-T999 using xda premium


----------



## jaszek (Feb 8, 2013)




----------



## malybru (Feb 8, 2013)

If you cross your eyes just right, this .gif becomes 3D.


----------



## SUer (Feb 8, 2013)

*Re: Off-Topic Images Thread*



i9100g user said:


> sent from an Galaxy s3  GT I9300
> Running perseus kernel 6 ,  XELLA 4.1.2 leaked build
> forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1784401
> * Dont click,you might regret , I won't be responsible if you brick ur head*

Click to collapse



Wow. 

Sent from my Nexus 7


----------



## mrrick (Feb 8, 2013)

*Re: Off-Topic Images Thread*






*signed


----------



## jaszek (Feb 9, 2013)




----------



## M_T_M (Feb 9, 2013)

*Re: Off-Topic Images Thread*



husam666 said:


> anyone remembers this?

Click to collapse



A pic fail? I do remember these 

--------------------------------
I used to pretty like them...look at them!!!


----------



## mrrick (Feb 9, 2013)

*Re: Off-Topic Images Thread*






*signed


----------



## stuffinthesky (Feb 9, 2013)

*Re: Off-Topic Images Thread*



mrrick said:


> *signed

Click to collapse



Incorrect sur or madam.

Sent from my BAKED Nexus S using Tapatalk 2


----------



## UndisputedGuy (Feb 9, 2013)

*Re: Off-Topic Images Thread*



stuffinthesky said:


> Incorrect sur or madam.
> 
> Sent from my BAKED Nexus S using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Think about it. It's a joke 

Sent from my R800i using xda-developers app.
It's nice to be important, but it's more important to be nice.


----------



## mrrick (Feb 9, 2013)

*Re: Off-Topic Images Thread*



UndisputedGuy said:


> Think about it. It's a joke
> 
> Sent from my R800i using xda-developers app.
> It's nice to be important, but it's more important to be nice.

Click to collapse



Unless he really is a hardcore snuggler! 









*signed


----------



## mrrick (Feb 9, 2013)

*Re: Off-Topic Images Thread*







*signed


----------



## malybru (Feb 9, 2013)




----------



## Danial723 (Feb 9, 2013)

*Re: Off-Topic Images Thread*

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-T989 using xda premium


----------



## Jakeuten (Feb 9, 2013)

*Re: Off-Topic Images Thread*

A piece of art work from the Tweed Museum on campus at University of Minnesota Duluth. 

AT&T Samsung Galaxy S III


----------



## Danial723 (Feb 9, 2013)

*Re: Off-Topic Images Thread*



Jakeuten said:


> A piece of art work from the Tweed Museum on campus at University of Minnesota Duluth.
> 
> AT&T Samsung Galaxy S III

Click to collapse



That's one hell of  bong

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-T989 using xda premium


----------



## mrrick (Feb 9, 2013)

*Re: Off-Topic Images Thread*






*signed


----------



## domini99 (Feb 10, 2013)

*Re: Off-Topic Images Thread*



Sent from my sending thing..
and just in case, banned with my *ban*ana


----------



## husam666 (Feb 10, 2013)




----------



## mrrick (Feb 11, 2013)

*Re: Off-Topic Images Thread*















*signed


----------



## Thats OK (Feb 11, 2013)

*Leno's garage before renovation______*









*_____and after*









*With added motorcycle lift into the living space above.*


----------



## domini99 (Feb 11, 2013)

*Re: Off-Topic Images Thread*

i think it doesnt like me


Sent from my sending thing..
and just in case, banned with my *ban*ana


----------



## Thats OK (Feb 11, 2013)




----------



## jugg1es (Feb 11, 2013)

*Re: Off-Topic Images Thread*






_ "Wit is educated insolence."
- Aristotle (384-322 B.C.)  _


----------



## mrrick (Feb 11, 2013)

*Re: Off-Topic Images Thread*






*signed


----------



## malybru (Feb 11, 2013)

Snow


----------



## M_T_M (Feb 11, 2013)

malybru said:


> Snow

Click to collapse



More like fail to me


----------



## vj_dustin (Feb 11, 2013)

*Re: Off-Topic Images Thread*

Hope gifs work :/

Sent, just sent!!!


----------



## matgras (Feb 11, 2013)

*Re: Off-Topic Images Thread*



domini99 said:


> i think it doesnt like me
> View attachment 1720886
> 
> Sent from my sending thing..
> and just in case, banned with my *ban*ana

Click to collapse



*Couch* Windows *Couch*

Sent from my ST18i using Tapatalk 2


----------



## mrrick (Feb 12, 2013)

*Re: Off-Topic Images Thread*






*signed


----------



## SamsungGalaxyFan (Feb 12, 2013)

*Re: Off-Topic Images Thread*

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## MissionImprobable (Feb 12, 2013)

matgras said:


> *Couch* Windows *Couch*
> 
> Sent from my ST18i using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Ah, putting windows in between your couches so you'll have more natural lighting?

---------- Post added at 12:57 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:12 AM ----------


----------



## malybru (Feb 12, 2013)




----------



## Devildog78965 (Feb 12, 2013)

*Re: Off-Topic Images Thread*



malybru said:


>

Click to collapse



Doorception

sent from my Nexus 4 in Equestria
Click it I dare you?
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1784401


----------



## Danial723 (Feb 12, 2013)

*Re: Off-Topic Images Thread*

Droidberg

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-T989 using xda premium


----------



## mrrick (Feb 13, 2013)

*Re: Off-Topic Images Thread*






*signed


----------



## orb3000 (Feb 13, 2013)




----------



## roofrider (Feb 13, 2013)




----------



## Archer (Feb 13, 2013)

Will work for most, but not all.  These aren't animated gifs...


----------



## roofrider (Feb 13, 2013)

Ok, that just killed my eyes.

What in the world....





---------- Post added at 04:59 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:49 PM ----------


----------



## Archer (Feb 13, 2013)

roofrider said:


>

Click to collapse



Animated cat gifs are generally cool, but that one is just AWESOME!  (Photobucketed!)


----------



## jugg1es (Feb 13, 2013)

*Re: Off-Topic Images Thread*






_ ”As you get older three things happen. The first is your memory goes, and I can’t remember the other two.” - Norman Wisdom _


----------



## malybru (Feb 13, 2013)

Pool pr0n


----------



## gmaster1 (Feb 13, 2013)

*Re: Off-Topic Images Thread*





Finaly! I got it to work! Although i hate the fact that imgur people can now see it.

That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## malybru (Feb 13, 2013)




----------



## M_T_M (Feb 13, 2013)

malybru said:


>

Click to collapse



Wise words mate, wise words indeed! :victory:


----------



## Thats OK (Feb 14, 2013)

malybru said:


> Pool pr0n

Click to collapse



Ah the indoor pool at the William Hearst estate after renovation...absolutely breathtaking!


----------



## mrrick (Feb 14, 2013)

*Re: Off-Topic Images Thread*






*signed


----------



## Devildog78965 (Feb 14, 2013)

Rip steve

*Mod edit:* First pic removed - no profanity please.


----------



## mrrick (Feb 14, 2013)

*Re: Off-Topic Images Thread*






*signed


----------



## Archer (Feb 14, 2013)

Not sure whether to post this here or in the gaming thread.  Mods if this is in the wrong place feel free to move


----------



## M_T_M (Feb 14, 2013)

Archer said:


> Not sure whether to post this here or in the gaming thread.  Mods if this is in the wrong place feel free to move

Click to collapse



Reported....LOLOLOLOLOLOLOL :silly:

Also...what game do you speak of?


----------



## Archer (Feb 14, 2013)

M_T_M said:


> Reported....LOLOLOLOLOLOLOL :silly:
> 
> Also...what game do you speak of?

Click to collapse



You know which game.  The one that everyone reading this thread just lost.


----------



## scaccomatt0 (Feb 14, 2013)

---------- Post added at 08:14 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:14 PM ----------







---------- Post added at 08:16 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:14 PM ----------


----------



## malybru (Feb 14, 2013)

Hi,   ^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^

You might want to check how many double postings you have done.


----------



## mrrick (Feb 14, 2013)

*Re: Off-Topic Images Thread*






*signed


----------



## Devildog78965 (Feb 15, 2013)

*Re: Off-Topic Images Thread*

sent from my Nexus 4 in Equestria
Click it I dare you?
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1784401


----------



## jaszek (Feb 15, 2013)

Devildog78965 said:


> sent from my Nexus 4 in Equestria
> Click it I dare you?
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1784401

Click to collapse



Look what I have. lol


----------



## Devildog78965 (Feb 15, 2013)

*Re: Off-Topic Images Thread*



jaszek said:


> Look what I have. lol

Click to collapse



Omg were did u buys yours at I got mine at target for $1

sent from my HTC incredible in Equestria


----------



## jaszek (Feb 15, 2013)

Devildog78965 said:


> Omg were did u buys yours at I got mine at target for $1
> 
> sent from my HTC incredible in Equestria

Click to collapse



I got them as a "gift"


----------



## Archer (Feb 15, 2013)




----------



## THE RED BLUR (Feb 15, 2013)

*Re: Off-Topic Images Thread*







SIGNATURE 





PHONE : SGSII 
Sent via: Tapatalk 2
Main ROM: AllianceROM v6.1 LS8 
KERNEL : Dorimanx 7.48 test build 
(DEFAULT PROFILE AND SETTINGS ) 
MODEM : LS8
BATTERY : Stock 1650mAh 
EXTERNAL Sdcard : Samsung Class 10 32gb 
LAUNCHER : Apex
Root Manager : SuperSU 1.04 

THE CAVE =  My Guides list to install  NeatRom and other ROMS and kernels on LSJ and LS8 + tools to have a bug free rom and kernel + how to back up and RESTORE ROM OM FULLY = http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=35923600

1.Current list of kernels on LSJ and pros and cons 

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=36698607


2.Rom Nuke / Wipe scripts

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=36742265

3. GS2KERNELWIPE script 

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=36742198

4.Fast Dormancy :

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=36396636

5. How to install full wipe with rom nuke on LSJ 

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=36655790


----------



## Devildog78965 (Feb 15, 2013)

*Re: Off-Topic Images Thread*

sent from my Nexus 4 in Equestria
Click it I dare you?
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1784401


----------



## Danial723 (Feb 15, 2013)

*Re: Off-Topic Images Thread*

Sorry lol

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-T989 using xda premium


----------



## jugg1es (Feb 15, 2013)

*Re: Off-Topic Images Thread*



Danial723 said:


> Sorry lol
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-T989 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Your a bad, bad man :banghead:

_ "All are lunatics, but he who can analyze his delusion is called a philosopher."
- Ambrose Bierce (1842-1914) _


----------



## Danial723 (Feb 15, 2013)

*Re: Off-Topic Images Thread*

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-T989 using xda premium


----------



## gmaster1 (Feb 15, 2013)

*Re: Off-Topic Images Thread*



Danial723 said:


> Sorry lol
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-T989 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Easy. 0. 

That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## i9100g user (Feb 15, 2013)

*Re: Off-Topic Images Thread*

Samsung Galaxy watch




sent from an Galaxy s3  GT I9300
Running perseus kernel 6 ,  XELLA 4.1.2 leaked build 
 forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1784401
* Dont click,you might regret , I won't be responsible if you brick ur head*


----------



## jaszek (Feb 15, 2013)

Danial723 said:


> Sorry lol
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-T989 using xda premium

Click to collapse



0.


----------



## mrrick (Feb 15, 2013)

*Re: Off-Topic Images Thread*






*signed


----------



## M_T_M (Feb 15, 2013)




----------



## mrrick (Feb 15, 2013)

*Re: Off-Topic Images Thread*







*signed


----------



## M_T_M (Feb 15, 2013)

*Re: Off-Topic Images Thread*



*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*
If I had a hammer...I'll tell what I do!


----------



## Archer (Feb 15, 2013)

mrrick said:


> *signed

Click to collapse



One of those occasions where a "thanks" button is sorely missed.  Would make a lovely wallpaper!


----------



## Archer (Feb 15, 2013)

I have an email address that I use when I don't want to give out my real email.  If it ever gets phishing lines thrown to it, I respond.

This was one of the responses...






I never heard back from the General


----------



## orb3000 (Feb 16, 2013)




----------



## jaszek (Feb 16, 2013)

Archer said:


> One of those occasions where a "thanks" button is sorely missed.  Would make a lovely wallpaper!

Click to collapse



Taken in Kraków, Poland. 

I'm pretty sure there is a WP version, whic hI will let you find yourself.


----------



## jugg1es (Feb 16, 2013)

*Re: Off-Topic Images Thread*



jaszek said:


> Taken in Kraków, Poland.
> 
> I'm pretty sure there is a WP version, whic hI will let you find yourself.

Click to collapse



Well your no good are you, can't do image search on the phone 

_ "All are lunatics, but he who can analyze his delusion is called a philosopher."
- Ambrose Bierce (1842-1914) _


----------



## jaszek (Feb 16, 2013)

jugg1es said:


> Well your no good are you, can't do image search on the phone
> 
> _ "All are lunatics, but he who can analyze his delusion is called a philosopher."
> - Ambrose Bierce (1842-1914) _

Click to collapse



search query: black white kraków swan snow


----------



## Archer (Feb 16, 2013)

Irony.  A friend/work colleague is in Krakow right now.  I'll text her and ask her to take some pics


----------



## jaszek (Feb 16, 2013)

Archer said:


> Irony.  A friend/work colleague is in Krakow right now.  I'll text her and ask her to take some pics

Click to collapse



It's a beautiful city. I've been there once when I was 8, a few months before we moved to the states.

And I think that photo was taken from the castle walls.


----------



## jaszek (Feb 16, 2013)




----------



## LoopDoGG79 (Feb 16, 2013)

*Re: Off-Topic Images Thread*



jaszek said:


>

Click to collapse



Just curious, how long are you going to be going with the Christmas theme buddy?  

Sent from the phalanges of my hand to the facet of your cranium.


----------



## jaszek (Feb 16, 2013)

LoopDoGG79 said:


> Just curious, how long are you going to be going with the Christmas theme buddy?
> 
> Sent from the phalanges of my hand to the facet of your cranium.

Click to collapse



This is your fist year in OT, isn't it.


----------



## Thats OK (Feb 16, 2013)

jaszek said:


> This is your fist year in OT, isn't it.

Click to collapse



LSL

We must be new here!
:laugh:

fist?


----------



## LoopDoGG79 (Feb 16, 2013)

*Re: Off-Topic Images Thread*



jaszek said:


> This is your fist year in OT, isn't it.

Click to collapse



Yes. My guess now that I think about, you will change it on the next holiday. I do remember you had a neutral theme for a while.  

Sent from the phalanges of my hand to the facet of your cranium.


----------



## jaszek (Feb 16, 2013)

LoopDoGG79 said:


> Yes. My guess now that I think about, you will change it on the next holiday. I do remember you had a neutral theme for a while.
> 
> Sent from the phalanges of my hand to the facet of your cranium.

Click to collapse



you're here since last year, and you remember me having a neutral theme?


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Feb 16, 2013)

LoopDoGG79 said:


> Yes. My guess now that I think about, you will change it on the next holiday. I do remember you had a neutral theme for a while.
> 
> Sent from the phalanges of my hand to the facet of your cranium.

Click to collapse


----------



## Danial723 (Feb 16, 2013)

*Re: Off-Topic Images Thread*

Thug life

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-T989 using xda premium


----------



## jaszek (Feb 16, 2013)

Danial723 said:


> Thug life
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-T989 using xda premium

Click to collapse


----------



## Danial723 (Feb 16, 2013)

*Re: Off-Topic Images Thread*

Hahaahaha......you win the interwebs

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-T989 using xda premium


----------



## jaszek (Feb 16, 2013)

Danial723 said:


> Hahaahaha......you win the interwebs
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-T989 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Who me? THe internet has been won by me a while ago.


----------



## Danial723 (Feb 16, 2013)

*Re: Off-Topic Images Thread*

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-T989 using xda premium


----------



## malybru (Feb 16, 2013)




----------



## mrrick (Feb 17, 2013)

*Re: Off-Topic Images Thread*






*signed


----------



## Danial723 (Feb 17, 2013)

*Re: Off-Topic Images Thread*

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-T989 using xda premium


----------



## TheNoticer (Feb 17, 2013)

*AW: Off-Topic Images Thread*

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 3 (Closed Beta)


----------



## orb3000 (Feb 17, 2013)

New way of making a waiting line


----------



## M_T_M (Feb 17, 2013)

*Re: Off-Topic Images Thread*



*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*
If I had a hammer...I'll tell what I do!


----------



## Zephyr! (Feb 17, 2013)

*Re: Off-Topic Images Thread*

My study table ... 





Sent from my Nexus⁴


----------



## i9100g user (Feb 17, 2013)

*Re: Off-Topic Images Thread*

DafuQ




sent from an Galaxy s3  GT I9300
Running perseus kernel 6 ,  XELLA 4.1.2 leaked build 
 forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1784401
* Dont click,you might regret , I won't be responsible if you brick ur head*


----------



## i9100g user (Feb 17, 2013)

*Re: Off-Topic Images Thread*



Razor! said:


> My study table ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse




Not bad 

This whole thread is funny indeed :silly:



sent from an Galaxy s3  GT I9300
Running perseus kernel 6 ,  XELLA 4.1.2 leaked build 
 forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1784401
* Dont click,you might regret , I won't be responsible if you brick ur head*


----------



## Danial723 (Feb 17, 2013)

*Re: Off-Topic Images Thread*

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-T989 using xda premium


----------



## Devildog78965 (Feb 18, 2013)

*Re: Off-Topic Images Thread*

Lul yummy pizza!

sent from my Nexus 4 in Equestria
Click it I dare you?
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1784401


----------



## jaszek (Feb 18, 2013)




----------



## AleHanSolo (Feb 18, 2013)

bacon?!


----------



## earthbellybutton (Feb 18, 2013)

Don't be racist 

*Mod edit:* Unfortunately, that picture is.


----------



## earthbellybutton (Feb 18, 2013)




----------



## earthbellybutton (Feb 18, 2013)




----------



## malybru (Feb 18, 2013)




----------



## ArmorD (Feb 18, 2013)

*Re: Off-Topic Images Thread*

*Mod edit:* Pic removed

Sent from my premium leather sofa


----------



## malybru (Feb 18, 2013)

^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^

Hi,

You might want to edit that


----------



## Danial723 (Feb 18, 2013)

*Re: Off-Topic Images Thread*

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-T989 using xda premium


----------



## boborone (Feb 18, 2013)

I've always said f Edison. Tesla was a badass.

http://theoatmeal.com/comics/tesla


----------



## jugg1es (Feb 18, 2013)

*Re: Off-Topic Images Thread*






_   “Having sex is like playing bridge. If you don’t have a good partner, you’d better have a good hand.” - Woody Allen  _


----------



## Danial723 (Feb 18, 2013)

*Re: Off-Topic Images Thread*



jugg1es said:


> _   “Having sex is like playing bridge. If you don’t have a good partner, you’d better have a good hand.” - Woody Allen  _

Click to collapse



That's just creepy

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-T989 using xda premium


----------



## malybru (Feb 18, 2013)




----------



## redneck_666 (Feb 18, 2013)

*Re: Off-Topic Images Thread*



boborone said:


> I've always said f Edison. Tesla was a badass.
> 
> http://theoatmeal.com/comics/tesla

Click to collapse



Truth


----------



## Gogeta (Feb 18, 2013)

*Re: Off-Topic Images Thread*

wanna thank xda? here


----------



## Thats OK (Feb 18, 2013)

redneck_666 said:


> Truth

Click to collapse



+1


----------



## Danial723 (Feb 18, 2013)

*Re: Off-Topic Images Thread*

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-T989 using xda premium


----------



## i9100g user (Feb 18, 2013)

*Re: Off-Topic Images Thread*




sent from an Galaxy s3  GT I9300
Running perseus kernel 6 ,  XELLA 4.1.2 leaked build 
 forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1784401
* Dont click,you might regret , I won't be responsible if you brick ur head*


----------



## malybru (Feb 18, 2013)

Ice cream pr0n


----------



## Danial723 (Feb 18, 2013)

*Re: Off-Topic Images Thread*

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-T989 using xda premium


----------



## i9100g user (Feb 18, 2013)

*Re: Off-Topic Images Thread*




sent from an Galaxy s3  GT I9300
Running perseus kernel 6 ,  XELLA 4.1.2 leaked build 
 forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1784401
* Dont click,you might regret , I won't be responsible if you brick ur head*


----------



## i9100g user (Feb 18, 2013)

*Re: Off-Topic Images Thread*

I am waiting for that phone


----------



## imobileface (Feb 18, 2013)

It’s President’s Day, Can you name the presidents on Mt. Rushmore


----------



## gmaster1 (Feb 18, 2013)

*Re: Off-Topic Images Thread*



imobileface said:


> It’s President’s Day, Can you name the presidents on Mt. Rushmore

Click to collapse



Lincoln...thats all i know. Never learnt about american history. Dont live there either so its a suprise i even know lincoln.

That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## Danial723 (Feb 18, 2013)

*Re: Off-Topic Images Thread*

Washington. Jefferson, Hamilton and Lincoln 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ak700 (Feb 18, 2013)

imobileface said:


> It’s President’s Day, Can you name the presidents on Mt. Rushmore

Click to collapse



Where's Obama? It should have been craved till now. . .


----------



## redneck_666 (Feb 19, 2013)

*Re: Off-Topic Images Thread*



Danial723 said:


> Washington. Jefferson, Hamilton and Lincoln
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Not Hamilton. Try Roosevelt.


----------



## Gogeta (Feb 19, 2013)

*Re: Off-Topic Images Thread*

wanna thank xda? here


----------



## Danial723 (Feb 19, 2013)

*Re: Off-Topic Images Thread*



redneck_666 said:


> Not Hamilton. Try Roosevelt.

Click to collapse





Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-T989 using xda premium


----------



## redneck_666 (Feb 19, 2013)

*Re: Off-Topic Images Thread*



Danial723 said:


> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-T989 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Care to try again?

http://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mt._Rushmore


----------



## Devildog78965 (Feb 19, 2013)

*Re: Off-Topic Images Thread*

sent from my Nexus 4 in Equestria
Click it I dare you?
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1784401


----------



## Danial723 (Feb 19, 2013)

*Re: Off-Topic Images Thread*



redneck_666 said:


> Care to try again?
> 
> http://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mt._Rushmore

Click to collapse



Anyone can edit wiki to lie

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-T989 using xda premium


----------



## Danial723 (Feb 19, 2013)

*Re: Off-Topic Images Thread*

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-T989 using xda premium


----------



## malybru (Feb 19, 2013)




----------



## xaccers (Feb 19, 2013)

redneck_666 said:


> Not Hamilton. Try Roosevelt.

Click to collapse



Ned Flanders?


----------



## M_T_M (Feb 19, 2013)

xaccers said:


> Ned Flanders?

Click to collapse


----------



## Devildog78965 (Feb 20, 2013)

*Re: Off-Topic Images Thread*

All I have on my kindle is a pic of nutella and a quadrant score test lol my phone and laptop has more 

sent from my Kindle Fire in Equestria 
Click it I dare you?
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1784401


----------



## M_T_M (Feb 20, 2013)

*Re: Off-Topic Images Thread*



Devildog78965 said:


> All I have on my kindle is a pic of nutella and a quadrant score test lol my phone and laptop has more
> 
> sent from my Kindle Fire in Equestria
> Click it I dare you?
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1784401

Click to collapse





*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*
If I had a hammer...I'll tell what I do!


----------



## Devildog78965 (Feb 20, 2013)

*Re: Off-Topic Images Thread*

True!

sent from my Kindle Fire in Equestria 
Click it I dare you?
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1784401


----------



## malybru (Feb 20, 2013)

Wave pr0n


----------



## jugg1es (Feb 20, 2013)

*Re: Off-Topic Images Thread*



malybru said:


> Wave pr0n

Click to collapse



That top one is really cool :thumbup:

_    The person who reads too much and uses his brain too little will fall into lazy habits of thinking.
—Albert Einstein  _


----------



## UndisputedGuy (Feb 20, 2013)

*Re: Off-Topic Images Thread*

Sent from my ASUS Transformer Pad TF300T using xda app-developers app
It's nice to be important, but it's more important to be nice.


----------



## Sparx639 (Feb 20, 2013)

*Re: Off-Topic Images Thread*



Dalump said:


> this is my car

Click to collapse



Want one so bad

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## mrrick (Feb 20, 2013)

*Re: Off-Topic Images Thread*






*signed


----------



## Danial723 (Feb 20, 2013)

*Re: Off-Topic Images Thread*

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-T989 using xda premium


----------



## jaszek (Feb 20, 2013)

Look at this gem I found in my "Other" box on facebook. From what I remember I also got a few PMs from him. This was back in october.


----------



## Apatche69 (Feb 20, 2013)

*Re: Off-Topic Images Thread*



jaszek said:


> Look at this gem I found in my "Other" box on facebook. From what I remember I also got a few PMs from him. This was back in october.

Click to collapse



Wow. That might be worse than people telling others to delete system 32 to make your computer run faster... 

Sent from my HTC PH39100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jaszek (Feb 20, 2013)

Apatche69 said:


> Wow. That might be worse than people telling others to delete system 32 to make your computer run faster...
> 
> Sent from my HTC PH39100 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Obviously I was trolling, and the guy found like 3 or 4 different ways to contact me. I remember a PM here, a message on GTalk, now found this one on FB and there was another one.


----------



## Apatche69 (Feb 20, 2013)

*Re: Off-Topic Images Thread*



jaszek said:


> Obviously I was trolling, and the guy found like 3 or 4 different ways to contact me. I remember a PM here, a message on GTalk, now found this one on FB and there was another one.

Click to collapse



Lol we know you were trolling but he didn't. Hopefully he made it out okay lol. 

Sent from my HTC PH39100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## malybru (Feb 20, 2013)

you are what you eat


----------



## LoopDoGG79 (Feb 20, 2013)

*Re: Off-Topic Images Thread*






Sent from the phalanges of my hand to the facet of your cranium.


----------



## Thats OK (Feb 20, 2013)

LoopDoGG79 said:


> Sent from the phalanges of my hand to the facet of your cranium.

Click to collapse



Having probulems there loop?


----------



## LoopDoGG79 (Feb 20, 2013)

*Re: Off-Topic Images Thread*



Thats OK said:


> Having probulems there loop?

Click to collapse



Not me buddy. Found that in a catalog we got in the mail. Its for older people, just saying... 

Sent from the phalanges of my hand to the facet of your cranium.


----------



## Thats OK (Feb 20, 2013)

LoopDoGG79 said:


> Not me buddy. Found that in a catalog we got in the mail. Its for older people, just saying...
> 
> Sent from the phalanges of my hand to the facet of your cranium.

Click to collapse



Kind of looks like the the Harbor Fright flyers I get...
Thinkin' the XDA oldsters thread could use these items


----------



## Woody (Feb 20, 2013)

*Re: Off-Topic Images Thread*

Bwahahaha.  Wait! What?  I'm old. View attachment 1747099
Yes MTM,  this is a repost.


----------



## mrrick (Feb 21, 2013)

*Re: Off-Topic Images Thread*






*signed


----------



## TingTingin (Feb 21, 2013)

*Re: Off-Topic Images Thread*






PHONE SLOW CLICK ME?
_____________________________________
 _"If your doing the right thing then to hell with everyone else -Deadly"_​


----------



## Danial723 (Feb 21, 2013)

*Re: Off-Topic Images Thread*

Reserved

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-T989 using xda premium


----------



## TingTingin (Feb 21, 2013)

*Re: Off-Topic Images Thread*

Lol

PHONE SLOW CLICK ME?
_____________________________________
 _"If your doing the right thing then to hell with everyone else -Deadly"_​


----------



## nuuits (Feb 21, 2013)

holy cow i felt so smart today in world geography when i did this?


----------



## Danial723 (Feb 21, 2013)

*Re: Off-Topic Images Thread*

Two 8s in top row.....fail

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-T989 using xda premium


----------



## Sparx639 (Feb 21, 2013)

*Re: Off-Topic Images Thread*



estabien said:


> holy cow i felt so smart today in world geography when i did this?

Click to collapse



Pfft. Beginners 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## nuuits (Feb 21, 2013)

Danial723 said:


> Two 8s in top row.....fail
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-T989 using xda premium

Click to collapse



NOOOOO.


----------



## jj_95nano (Feb 21, 2013)

*Re: Off-Topic Images Thread*

Today i connected my car battery to my phone... It gave very long battery life, see:


#trollolo

Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda premium


----------



## mrrick (Feb 21, 2013)

*Re: Off-Topic Images Thread*






*signed


----------



## MissionImprobable (Feb 21, 2013)

Danial723 said:


> Two 8s in top row.....fail
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-T989 using xda premium

Click to collapse








That was funny though =D


----------



## jaszek (Feb 21, 2013)

Hey guys, best buy is having a sale. It's like early Black Friday.


----------



## jaszek (Feb 21, 2013)




----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Feb 21, 2013)




----------



## Archer (Feb 21, 2013)

QFT


----------



## malybru (Feb 21, 2013)

Slow-mo shots:


----------



## jj_95nano (Feb 21, 2013)

*Re: Off-Topic Images Thread*



Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda premium


----------



## M_T_M (Feb 21, 2013)

*Re: Off-Topic Images Thread*



Archer said:


> QFT

Click to collapse



Baaahahahahahhaa....that's me 

*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*
If I had a hammer...I'll tell what I do!


----------



## mikef (Feb 21, 2013)

*Re: Off-Topic Images Thread*



M_T_M said:


> Baaahahahahahhaa....that's me
> 
> *-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*
> If I had a hammer...I'll tell what I do!

Click to collapse



Which one?

Sent from my HTC Sensation 4G using xda premium


----------



## GalaxySII5191 (Feb 21, 2013)

*Re: Off-Topic Images Thread*






Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Danial723 (Feb 21, 2013)

*Re: Off-Topic Images Thread*

Don't know why it is sideways....but we are getting  little snow

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-T989 using xda premium


----------



## M_T_M (Feb 21, 2013)

*Re: Off-Topic Images Thread*



Danial723 said:


> Don't know why it is sideways....but we are getting  little snow
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-T989 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Sideways snow is teh worst!! 11!! 1!!

*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*
If I had a hammer...I'll tell what I do!


----------



## jaszek (Feb 21, 2013)

Danial723 said:


> Don't know why it is sideways....but we are getting  little snow
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-T989 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Do you live on the equator? That must be the problem. Us in the north, the ground is pretty not sideways. I feel bad for the Australians though and their snow above their heads.






P.S. Before the ****storm starts, I know it never gets cold enough on the equator for it to snow.


----------



## malybru (Feb 21, 2013)

Mushrooms:


----------



## Dirk (Feb 21, 2013)




----------



## Danial723 (Feb 21, 2013)

*Re: Off-Topic Images Thread*

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-T989 using xda premium


----------



## Devildog78965 (Feb 21, 2013)

*Re: Off-Topic Images Thread*

sent from my Nexus 4 in Equestria
Click it I dare you?
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1784401


----------



## mrrick (Feb 22, 2013)

*Re: Off-Topic Images Thread*






*signed


----------



## roofrider (Feb 22, 2013)

@^^^^^ Super awesome!


----------



## jaszek (Feb 22, 2013)

A client's screen saver.


----------



## Thats OK (Feb 22, 2013)




----------



## KnukLHead (Feb 22, 2013)

*Re: Off-Topic Images Thread*



Danial723 said:


> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-T989 using xda premium

Click to collapse








Sent from my SPH-L900 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jaszek (Feb 22, 2013)

So there's this website, where you send in a photo of yourself and a stranger draws it. Here's my attempt.







Edit. Www.Selflessportraits.com


----------



## jj_95nano (Feb 22, 2013)

*Re: Off-Topic Images Thread*



jaszek said:


> So there's this website, where you send in a photo of yourself and a stranger draws it. Here's my attempt.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



What did you use to draw it?

Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda premium


----------



## jugg1es (Feb 22, 2013)

*Re: Off-Topic Images Thread*






_   “I'm the one that's got to die when it's time for me to die, so let me live my life the way I want to.” 
― Jimi Hendrix  _


----------



## jaszek (Feb 22, 2013)

*Re: Off-Topic Images Thread*



jj_95nano said:


> What did you use to draw it?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Photoshop. It's a mix of filters, image adjustments and colouring


----------



## UndisputedGuy (Feb 22, 2013)

*Re: Off-Topic Images Thread*

Sent from my ASUS Transformer Pad TF300T using xda app-developers app
It's nice to be important, but it's more important to be nice.


----------



## Dirk (Feb 22, 2013)

jaszek said:


> So there's this website, where you send in a photo of yourself and a stranger draws it. Here's my attempt.

Click to collapse



This epic troll is one of the funniest threads ever posted on the Internet. It's also quite similar to what you mentioned:

http://www.pistonheads.com/gassing/topic.asp?h=0&f=210&t=1017090&nmt


----------



## Archer (Feb 22, 2013)

DirkGently said:


> This epic troll is one of the funniest threads ever posted on the Internet. It's also quite similar to what you mentioned:
> 
> http://www.pistonheads.com/gassing/topic.asp?h=0&f=210&t=1017090&nmt

Click to collapse



Lol - it's been a while but that always cracks me up.  I usually need a toilet break in the middle of that page, due to laughing so hard.

And the trolls have already invaded selfless portraits.  I particularly like this one...


----------



## Dirk (Feb 22, 2013)

Archer said:


> Lol - it's been a while but that always cracks me up.  I usually need a toilet break in the middle of that page, due to laughing so hard.
> 
> And the trolls have already invaded selfless portraits.  I particularly like this one...

Click to collapse



Pretty good! The Pistonheads thread is cracking me up all over again though atm!


----------



## jaszek (Feb 22, 2013)

*Re: Off-Topic Images Thread*

Can't forget the original Photoshop troll
http://www.photoshoptroll.com


----------



## Dirk (Feb 22, 2013)

jaszek said:


> Can't forget the original Photoshop troll
> http://www.photoshoptroll.com

Click to collapse



That should be this thread:

http://www.tigerdroppings.com/rant/...uched-up-for-my-Moms-work-website-please.aspx

THE funniest thread ever posted on the Internet.

(And what the hell is going on with the forum font????)


----------



## roofrider (Feb 22, 2013)

DirkGently said:


> (And what the hell is going on with the forum font????)

Click to collapse



Why? Verdana?


----------



## Dirk (Feb 22, 2013)

roofrider said:


> Why? Verdana?

Click to collapse



Is it me. Have i broken my internets?


----------



## jaszek (Feb 22, 2013)

*Re: Off-Topic Images Thread*



DirkGently said:


> That should be this thread:
> 
> http://www.tigerdroppings.com/rant/...uched-up-for-my-Moms-work-website-please.aspx
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I already got used to the font switching for no reason. Also some colours on the 2010 theme change like the shade of quotes


----------



## Dirk (Feb 22, 2013)

jaszek said:


> I already got used to the font switching for no reason. Also some colours on the 2010 theme change like the shade of quotes

Click to collapse



Fonts look fine on Classic theme so i'll use that for now. Of course, everything is yellow now!


----------



## roofrider (Feb 22, 2013)

DirkGently said:


> Fonts look fine on Classic theme so i'll use that for now. Of course, everything is yellow now!

Click to collapse



God no. Still hating the new theme?


----------



## Dirk (Feb 22, 2013)

roofrider said:


> God no. Still hating the new theme?

Click to collapse



Almost as much as Syphilis or Banes voice!


----------



## M_T_M (Feb 22, 2013)

You trolls are trolling on a trolling thread....make with teh funneeee pics or leave teh premises!!!1111!!!!11!! :silly:


----------



## Dirk (Feb 22, 2013)




----------



## roofrider (Feb 22, 2013)

It's been a while.


----------



## jugg1es (Feb 22, 2013)

*Re: Off-Topic Images Thread*






_ “So many books, so little time.” 
― Frank Zappa _


----------



## Danial723 (Feb 22, 2013)

*Re: Off-Topic Images Thread*

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-T989 using xda premium


----------



## orb3000 (Feb 22, 2013)




----------



## Danial723 (Feb 22, 2013)

*Re: Off-Topic Images Thread*

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-T989 using xda premium


----------



## mrrick (Feb 22, 2013)

*Re: Off-Topic Images Thread*

*signed


----------



## Devildog78965 (Feb 23, 2013)

lol


----------



## malybru (Feb 23, 2013)

Just imagine:


----------



## Danial723 (Feb 23, 2013)

*Re: Off-Topic Images Thread*

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-T989 using xda premium


----------



## UndisputedGuy (Feb 23, 2013)

*Re: Off-Topic Images Thread*

Sent from my ASUS Transformer Pad TF300T using xda app-developers app
It's nice to be important, but it's more important to be nice.


----------



## mrrick (Feb 24, 2013)

*Re: Off-Topic Images Thread*






*signed


----------



## jaszek (Feb 24, 2013)

Mods are asleep. Post spiders.


----------



## M_T_M (Feb 24, 2013)

*Re: Off-Topic Images Thread*



jaszek said:


> Mods are asleep. Post spiders.

Click to collapse





*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*
If I had a hammer...I'll tell what I do!


----------



## AndyFox2011 (Feb 24, 2013)

*Re: Off-Topic Images Thread*

Saw this on Facebook....

Raise your weapon!


----------



## malybru (Feb 24, 2013)

Finally I've got a viral image


----------



## m0cha5hake (Feb 24, 2013)

*Re: Off-Topic Images Thread*

Just found this suggestive carrot


----------



## Devildog78965 (Feb 24, 2013)

*Re: Off-Topic Images Thread*

sent from my Nexus 4 in Equestria
Click it I dare you?
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1784401


----------



## Danial723 (Feb 24, 2013)

*Re: Off-Topic Images Thread*



Devildog78965 said:


> sent from my Nexus 4 in Equestria
> Click it I dare you?
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1784401

Click to collapse





Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-T989 using xda premium


----------



## UndisputedGuy (Feb 24, 2013)

*Re: Off-Topic Images Thread*



Danial723 said:


> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-T989 using xda premium

Click to collapse



His XDA app is/was messed up so that post was just a mistake. The content in that post is just his sig

Sent from my ASUS Transformer Pad TF300T using xda app-developers app
It's nice to be important, but it's more important to be nice.


----------



## UndisputedGuy (Feb 24, 2013)

*Re: Off-Topic Images Thread*

Sent from my ASUS Transformer Pad TF300T using xda app-developers app
It's nice to be important, but it's more important to be nice.


----------



## Danial723 (Feb 24, 2013)

*Re: Off-Topic Images Thread*

Mmmm pi pie 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-T989 using xda premium


----------



## Devildog78965 (Feb 24, 2013)

*Re: Off-Topic Images Thread*



UndisputedGuy said:


> His XDA app is/was messed up so that post was just a mistake. The content in that post is just his sig
> 
> Sent from my ASUS Transformer Pad TF300T using xda app-developers app
> It's nice to be important, but it's more important to be nice.

Click to collapse



Thx

sent from my Kindle Fire in Equestria 
Click it I dare you?
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1784401


----------



## mrrick (Feb 24, 2013)

*Re: Off-Topic Images Thread*

*signed


----------



## Devildog78965 (Feb 24, 2013)

*Re: Off-Topic Images Thread*

sent from my Kindle Fire in Equestria 
Click it I dare you?
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1784401


----------



## domini99 (Feb 24, 2013)

*Re: Off-Topic Images Thread*



Devildog78965 said:


> sent from my Kindle Fire in Equestria
> Click it I dare you?
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1784401

Click to collapse



+1

Sent from my sending thing..
_I threw *your* **** into a bag and pushed it down the stairs,
I crashed *your* car into a bridge......
I DONT CAAARREEE!!! _


----------



## Devildog78965 (Feb 24, 2013)

*Re: Off-Topic Images Thread*


That's not a sub machine gun
sent from my Nexus 4 in Equestria
Click it I dare you?
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1784401


----------



## mrrick (Feb 24, 2013)

*Re: Off-Topic Images Thread*

*signed


----------



## Devildog78965 (Feb 24, 2013)

*wtf is signed?


----------



## UndisputedGuy (Feb 24, 2013)

*Re: Off-Topic Images Thread*

Might want to remove that image. Could be offensive to some 

Sent from my ASUS Transformer Pad TF300T using xda app-developers app
It's nice to be important, but it's more important to be nice.


----------



## mulletcutter (Feb 25, 2013)

*Re: Off-Topic Images Thread*



UndisputedGuy said:


> Might want to remove that image. Could be offensive to some
> 
> Sent from my ASUS Transformer Pad TF300T using xda app-developers app
> It's nice to be important, but it's more important to be nice.

Click to collapse



If that is offensive then they don't belong on the internet


----------



## UndisputedGuy (Feb 25, 2013)

*Re: Off-Topic Images Thread*



mulletcutter said:


> If that is offensive then they don't belong on the internet

Click to collapse



I'm not saying i find it offensive but you've got to imagine that someone might. I could be wrong though

Sent from my ASUS Transformer Pad TF300T using xda app-developers app
It's nice to be important, but it's more important to be nice.


----------



## Mr.Mischief (Feb 25, 2013)

*Re: Off-Topic Images Thread*



UndisputedGuy said:


> I'm not saying i find it offensive but you've got to imagine that someone might. I could be wrong though
> 
> Sent from my ASUS Transformer Pad TF300T using xda app-developers app
> It's nice to be important, but it's more important to be nice.

Click to collapse



We can't pander to everyone.

We shouldn't post at all if we don't want anyone to be offended.

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## mulletcutter (Feb 25, 2013)

*Re: Off-Topic Images Thread*

Thought this was a neat pic...shotgun.


----------



## Devildog78965 (Feb 25, 2013)

look a lulable pic


----------



## mrrick (Feb 25, 2013)

*Re: Off-Topic Images Thread*






*signed


----------



## mrrick (Feb 25, 2013)

*Re: Off-Topic Images Thread*

*signed


----------



## i9100g user (Feb 25, 2013)

*Re: Off-Topic Images Thread*

For Samsung fans




         sent fromXperia sT21i  
Everything stock


----------



## Dirk (Feb 25, 2013)




----------



## M_T_M (Feb 25, 2013)

*Re: Off-Topic Images Thread*



DirkGently said:


>

Click to collapse



Sad and true...

*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*
If I had a hammer...I'll tell what I do!


----------



## orb3000 (Feb 25, 2013)




----------



## Devildog78965 (Feb 25, 2013)

*Re: Off-Topic Images Thread*



orb3000 said:


>

Click to collapse



SO MANY JAILS WHICH DO YOU PICK ?¿

sent from my Nexus 4 in Equestria
Click it I dare you?
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1784401


----------



## Danial723 (Feb 25, 2013)

*Re: Off-Topic Images Thread*

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-T989 using xda premium


----------



## mrrick (Feb 25, 2013)

*Re: Off-Topic Images Thread*







*signed


----------



## Danial723 (Feb 25, 2013)

*Re: Off-Topic Images Thread*

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-T989 using xda premium


----------



## jugg1es (Feb 25, 2013)

*Re: Off-Topic Images Thread*






_  “Some cause happiness wherever they go; others whenever they go” - Oscar Wilde    _


----------



## Devildog78965 (Feb 26, 2013)

Luls everywhere


----------



## M_T_M (Feb 26, 2013)

*Re: Off-Topic Images Thread*




*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*
If I had a hammer...I'll tell what I do!


----------



## orb3000 (Feb 26, 2013)




----------



## zianz (Feb 26, 2013)

*Re: Off-Topic Images Thread*



orb3000 said:


>

Click to collapse





Sent from my ST15i using xda premium


----------



## malybru (Feb 26, 2013)

Picture of a water droplet above a map


----------



## Devildog78965 (Feb 26, 2013)

*Re: Off-Topic Images Thread*



malybru said:


> Picture of a water droplet above a map

Click to collapse



Dropception

sent from my Nexus 4 in Equestria
Click it I dare you?
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1784401


----------



## jugg1es (Feb 26, 2013)

*Re: Off-Topic Images Thread*






_  “Some cause happiness wherever they go; others whenever they go” - Oscar Wilde    _


----------



## mrrick (Feb 26, 2013)

*Re: Off-Topic Images Thread*

*signed


----------



## malybru (Feb 26, 2013)

Lightning pr0n:


----------



## PVL_93_RU (Feb 26, 2013)

*Re: Off-Topic Images Thread*

SO SICK


----------



## Apatche69 (Feb 26, 2013)

*Re: Off-Topic Images Thread*



malybru said:


> Lightning pr0n:

Click to collapse



Most excellent man. Probably the coolest looking stuff I've seen in a while 

Sent from my HTC PH39100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Danial723 (Feb 26, 2013)

*Re: Off-Topic Images Thread*

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-T989 using xda premium


----------



## Devildog78965 (Feb 26, 2013)

potato pr0n


----------



## mrrick (Feb 26, 2013)

*Re: Off-Topic Images Thread*

^hahaha




*signed


----------



## gmaster1 (Feb 26, 2013)

*Re: Off-Topic Images Thread*



Devildog78965 said:


> potato pr0n

Click to collapse



Ah. I see you met my family. :thumbup:

That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## mrrick (Feb 26, 2013)

*Re: Off-Topic Images Thread*






*signed


----------



## ...Awesome... (Feb 27, 2013)

*Re: Off-Topic Images Thread*

..


----------



## galaxy.5 (Feb 27, 2013)

*Re: Off-Topic Images Thread*

Sent from my MK16i using Tapatalk 2


----------



## malybru (Feb 27, 2013)

Do you even physics


----------



## mrrick (Feb 27, 2013)

*Re: Off-Topic Images Thread*

*signed


----------



## husam666 (Feb 27, 2013)

today's comic made my day


----------



## Devildog78965 (Feb 27, 2013)

*Re: Off-Topic Images Thread*



husam666 said:


> today's comic made my day

Click to collapse



Wait do you work with cyidine and happiness? Because there super funny especially the 50mph man lul

sent from my Nexus 4 in Equestria
Click it I dare you?
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1784401


----------



## husam666 (Feb 27, 2013)

Devildog78965 said:


> Wait do you work with cyidine and happiness? Because there super funny especially the 50mph man lul
> 
> sent from my Nexus 4 in Equestria
> Click it I dare you?
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1784401

Click to collapse



I wish I did, I'm nothing but a fan


----------



## UndisputedGuy (Feb 27, 2013)

*Re: Off-Topic Images Thread*

Haha, the above one was quite good

Sent from my R800i using xda-developers app.
It's nice to be important, but it's more important to be nice.


----------



## Dblfstr (Feb 27, 2013)




----------



## burghfan3 (Feb 27, 2013)

*Re: Off-Topic Images Thread*

God help me I've come undone,
Out of the light of the sun


----------



## burghfan3 (Feb 27, 2013)

*Re: Off-Topic Images Thread*

God help me I've come undone,
Out of the light of the sun


----------



## Dirk (Feb 27, 2013)

The original can be seen here, before i adapted it for homescreen use:

http://wallpaperscrunch.com/wallpapers/9/beautiful-home-theater-1920x1200.jpg


----------



## Danial723 (Feb 27, 2013)

*Re: Off-Topic Images Thread*

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-T989 using xda premium


----------



## orb3000 (Feb 27, 2013)




----------



## mrrick (Feb 28, 2013)

*Re: Off-Topic Images Thread*






*signed


----------



## zianz (Feb 28, 2013)

*Re: Off-Topic Images Thread*

Sent from my ST15i using xda premium


----------



## Dirk (Feb 28, 2013)

orb3000 said:


>

Click to collapse



This one really hits the mark. :good:


----------



## malybru (Feb 28, 2013)

The Blue Dragon River in Portugal


----------



## Lt.Win (Feb 28, 2013)

*Re: Off-Topic Images Thread*



Sent from my HTC Wildfire™ S powered by Jelly King®

[HELP THREAD] Official Wildfire S Help Thread!


----------



## malybru (Feb 28, 2013)




----------



## mrrick (Feb 28, 2013)

*Re: Off-Topic Images Thread*



malybru said:


>

Click to collapse



Haha! 

*signed


----------



## zianz (Feb 28, 2013)

*Re: Off-Topic Images Thread*

Sent from my ST15i using xda premium


----------



## m0cha5hake (Mar 1, 2013)

Gangsta Brown


----------



## CnC-ROCK (Mar 1, 2013)




----------



## Thats OK (Mar 1, 2013)




----------



## orb3000 (Mar 1, 2013)

*meanwhile in Japan...Pantsu*


----------



## orb3000 (Mar 1, 2013)




----------



## Devildog78965 (Mar 1, 2013)

*Re: Off-Topic Images Thread*



orb3000 said:


>

Click to collapse



I want this lol

sent from my Nexus 4 in Equestria
Click it I dare you?
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1784401


----------



## mrrick (Mar 1, 2013)

*Re: Off-Topic Images Thread*






*signed


----------



## Devildog78965 (Mar 2, 2013)

mrrick said:


> *signed

Click to collapse



look at dat iphone ewww so ugly


----------



## m0cha5hake (Mar 2, 2013)

---------- Post added at 07:33 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:30 PM ----------


----------



## jj_95nano (Mar 2, 2013)

*Re: Off-Topic Images Thread*



Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda premium


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Mar 2, 2013)

*Re: Off-Topic Images Thread*



jj_95nano said:


> View attachment 1772127
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda premium

Click to collapse



When did you return to XDA?


----------



## jj_95nano (Mar 2, 2013)

*Re: Off-Topic Images Thread*



QuantumFoam said:


> When did you return to XDA?

Click to collapse



If your mistaking me for that Italian dude who used to have this name in the ZTE forums...I'm not him.  I used to be an onlooker then, not a member, as soon as I saw that he deleted his account I grabbed the name coz I like it.
You're not the first who's getting confused... quite a few people got confused. Lol.



Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda premium


----------



## malybru (Mar 2, 2013)

Drunken yoga


----------



## MissionImprobable (Mar 2, 2013)




----------



## domini99 (Mar 2, 2013)

*Re: Off-Topic Images Thread*

@malybru +1

Sent from my sending thing..
_I threw *your* **** into a bag and pushed it down the stairs,
I crashed *your* car into a bridge......
I DONT CAAARREEE!!! _


----------



## Devildog78965 (Mar 3, 2013)

*Re: Off-Topic Images Thread*

Oh look there's my quad core gameboy advanced 

sent from my Nexus 4 in Equestria
Click it I dare you?
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1784401


----------



## matgras (Mar 3, 2013)

*Re: Off-Topic Images Thread*



Devildog78965 said:


> Oh look there's my quad core gameboy advanced View attachment 1774777
> 
> sent from my Nexus 4 in Equestria
> Click it I dare you?
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1784401

Click to collapse



Hahaha, genius.

Sent from my ST18i using Tapatalk 2


----------



## malybru (Mar 3, 2013)

Stepping Stones, Ireland.


----------



## Danial723 (Mar 3, 2013)

*Re: Off-Topic Images Thread*

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-T989 using xda premium


----------



## mrrick (Mar 3, 2013)

*Re: Off-Topic Images Thread*



malybru said:


> Stepping Stones, Ireland.

Click to collapse



I want







Danial723 said:


> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-T989 using xda premium

Click to collapse



I laughed

Thank you both


*signed


----------



## Danial723 (Mar 3, 2013)

*Re: Off-Topic Images Thread*

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-T989 using xda premium


----------



## husam666 (Mar 3, 2013)




----------



## UndisputedGuy (Mar 3, 2013)

*Re: Off-Topic Images Thread*

Sent from my ASUS Transformer Pad TF300T using xda app-developers app
It's nice to be important, but it's more important to be nice.


----------



## husam666 (Mar 3, 2013)

UndisputedGuy said:


> Sent from my ASUS Transformer Pad TF300T using xda app-developers app
> It's nice to be important, but it's more important to be nice.

Click to collapse



lol you found my avatar


----------



## matgras (Mar 3, 2013)

*Re: Off-Topic Images Thread*



husam666 said:


> lol you found my avatar

Click to collapse



Lol

Sent from my ST18i using Tapatalk 2


----------



## malybru (Mar 4, 2013)

Red Velvet Pancakes with Cream Cheese Frosting


----------



## Sparx639 (Mar 4, 2013)

*Re: Off-Topic Images Thread*



malybru said:


> Red Velvet Pancakes with Cream Cheese Frosting

Click to collapse



Dem pancakes


----------



## mrrick (Mar 5, 2013)

*Re: Off-Topic Images Thread*

*signed


----------



## Android Pizza (Mar 5, 2013)

*Re: Off-Topic Images Thread*

Terrible Google Play pop-up ad mock-up.





Sent from my rooted Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## Ichigo (Mar 5, 2013)

*Re: Off-Topic Images Thread*

Lion-pup.


----------



## mrrick (Mar 5, 2013)

*Re: Off-Topic Images Thread*

last one is of a few of mine. Literally the only sneaker i wear. Ever. 

*signed


----------



## orb3000 (Mar 5, 2013)




----------



## Sparx639 (Mar 5, 2013)

*Re: Off-Topic Images Thread*



mrrick said:


> last one is of a few of mine. Literally the only sneaker i wear. Ever.
> 
> *signed

Click to collapse



The black and white ones in the last post look pretty nice, I might get a pair.


----------



## mrrick (Mar 5, 2013)

*Re: Off-Topic Images Thread*



Sparx639 said:


> The black and white ones in the last post look pretty nice, I might get a pair.

Click to collapse



Those are actually brown and white, however they do have black and white just like it.. 

*signed


----------



## orb3000 (Mar 6, 2013)

*Meanwhile in America*


----------



## Danial723 (Mar 6, 2013)

*Re: Off-Topic Images Thread*

Dudes I have a shoes thread lol

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-T989 using xda premium


----------



## mrrick (Mar 6, 2013)

*Re: Off-Topic Images Thread*

But... You dont have random images in your shoe thread! 

*signed


----------



## AndroidHoneyComb (Mar 6, 2013)

mrrick said:


> But... You dont have random images in your shoe thread!
> 
> *signed

Click to collapse


----------



## mrrick (Mar 6, 2013)

*Re: Off-Topic Images Thread*



AndroidHoneyComb said:


>

Click to collapse








*signed


----------



## zianz (Mar 6, 2013)

*Re: Off-Topic Images Thread*



mrrick said:


> *signed

Click to collapse





Sent from my ST15i using xda premium


----------



## malybru (Mar 6, 2013)

Uluru Waterfalls in Australia


----------



## UndisputedGuy (Mar 6, 2013)

*Re: Off-Topic Images Thread*

Sent from my ASUS Transformer Pad TF300T using xda app-developers app
It's nice to be important, but it's more important to be nice.


----------



## Woody (Mar 6, 2013)

*Re: Off-Topic Images Thread*



malybru said:


> Uluru Waterfalls in Australia

Click to collapse



^^^That is really a nice scene.


----------



## Thats OK (Mar 6, 2013)

House on fire...


----------



## mrrick (Mar 7, 2013)

*Re: Off-Topic Images Thread*



Thats OK said:


> House on fire...

Click to collapse



So im smoking this, okay.. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




and your pic just blew my mind. 

yea... thats all

*signed


----------



## bsmitty83 (Mar 7, 2013)

*Re: Off-Topic Images Thread*






Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Xparent Cyan Tapatalk 2


----------



## Devildog78965 (Mar 7, 2013)

*Re: Off-Topic Images Thread*



mrrick said:


> So im smoking this, okay..
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



If you die can i have your phone please?

sent from my Nexus 4 in Equestria
Click it I dare you?
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1784401


----------



## mrrick (Mar 7, 2013)

*Re: Off-Topic Images Thread*



Devildog78965 said:


> If you die can i have your phone please?
> 
> sent from my Nexus 4 in Equestria
> Click it I dare you?
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1784401

Click to collapse



Random... but sure, why not. You have a Nexus 4 though. Not too shabby, right?






*signed


----------



## roofrider (Mar 7, 2013)




----------



## Devildog78965 (Mar 7, 2013)

*Re: Off-Topic Images Thread*



mrrick said:


> Random... but sure, why not. You have a Nexus 4 though. Not too shabby, right?
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



What phone do u have? 

sent from my Nexus 4 in Equestria
Click it I dare you?
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1784401


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Mar 7, 2013)

*Re: Off-Topic Images Thread*





Sent from your mom.


----------



## CnC-ROCK (Mar 7, 2013)




----------



## Danial723 (Mar 7, 2013)

*Re: Off-Topic Images Thread*

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-T989 using xda premium


----------



## malybru (Mar 7, 2013)

Watermelon tiger


----------



## AndyFox2011 (Mar 7, 2013)

*Re: Off-Topic Images Thread*

I want dis mug! 

Sent from my Desire HD using xda app-developers app


----------



## malybru (Mar 7, 2013)

^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^

I would edit that if I were you.


----------



## Danial723 (Mar 7, 2013)

*Re: Off-Topic Images Thread*

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-T989 using xda premium


----------



## zianz (Mar 7, 2013)

*Re: Off-Topic Images Thread*

Sent from my ST15i using xda premium


----------



## vbhtt (Mar 7, 2013)

*Re: Off-Topic Images Thread*

I was bored. So I took
for(int i=1;i<=24;i++)
{cout<<"a screenshot of";}
a screenshot


----------



## matgras (Mar 7, 2013)

*Re: Off-Topic Images Thread*

Not that funny but just weird.......

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2180467

Sent from my ST18i using Tapatalk 2


----------



## malybru (Mar 7, 2013)




----------



## Dirk (Mar 8, 2013)




----------



## jugg1es (Mar 8, 2013)

*Re: Off-Topic Images Thread*






_     “The world is still spinning and so are we and so are you. When the spinning stops, that'll be the time to worry. Not before.” ― John Lennon  _


----------



## Danial723 (Mar 8, 2013)

*Re: Off-Topic Images Thread*

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-T989 using xda premium


----------



## orb3000 (Mar 8, 2013)

*Meanwhile in India*


----------



## mrrick (Mar 8, 2013)

*Re: Off-Topic Images Thread*






*signed


----------



## M_T_M (Mar 8, 2013)

mrrick said:


> *signed

Click to collapse



lol


----------



## jugg1es (Mar 9, 2013)

*Re: Off-Topic Images Thread*






_  “Music is everybody's business. It's only the publishers who think people own it” ― John Lennon    _


----------



## UndisputedGuy (Mar 9, 2013)

*Re: Off-Topic Images Thread*

Sent from my ASUS Transformer Pad TF300T using xda app-developers app
It's nice to be important, but it's more important to be nice.


----------



## mrrick (Mar 9, 2013)

*Re: Off-Topic Images Thread*






*signed


----------



## malybru (Mar 9, 2013)




----------



## roofrider (Mar 9, 2013)

malybru said:


> ...............

Click to collapse



malybru fails for once!


----------



## malybru (Mar 9, 2013)

roofrider said:


> malybru fails for once!

Click to collapse



Got called away in the middle of posting.
Soz


----------



## AndroidHoneyComb (Mar 9, 2013)

lol


----------



## mrrick (Mar 9, 2013)

*Re: Off-Topic Images Thread*






*signed


----------



## vj_dustin (Mar 10, 2013)

*Re: Off-Topic Images Thread*

Adam Levine at a concert!
Perfect timing.






Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## mrrick (Mar 10, 2013)

*Re: Off-Topic Images Thread*

*signed


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Mar 10, 2013)




----------



## mrrick (Mar 10, 2013)

*Re: Off-Topic Images Thread*

Sup skinny

*signed


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Mar 10, 2013)

mrrick said:


> Sup skinny
> 
> *signed

Click to collapse



Hey man, I never see you around at this time, how you been?


----------



## mrrick (Mar 10, 2013)

*Re: Off-Topic Images Thread*



TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Hey man, I never see you around at this time, how you been?

Click to collapse



Finally had a Saturday and Sunday off of work. Consecutively. No complaints otherwise. Watching reruns of SVU. just living the dream






*signed


----------



## tidewblch (Mar 10, 2013)

*random*


----------



## tidewblch (Mar 10, 2013)

*Just got this and it is funny*

I had to post these


----------



## mrrick (Mar 10, 2013)

*Re: Off-Topic Images Thread*






*signed


----------



## vj_dustin (Mar 10, 2013)

mrrick said:


> *signed

Click to collapse



Damnnit where is the Thanks button!


----------



## Devildog78965 (Mar 10, 2013)

*Re: Off-Topic Images Thread*



tidewblch said:


> I had to post these
> 
> View attachment 1794149
> 
> View attachment 1794156

Click to collapse



Lol suspended for 5 days I could see that happening lol

sent from my Nexus 4 in Equestria
Click it I dare you?
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1784401


----------



## Danial723 (Mar 10, 2013)

*Re: Off-Topic Images Thread*

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-T989 using xda premium


----------



## mrrick (Mar 10, 2013)

*Re: Off-Topic Images Thread*






*signed


----------



## androidfoshizzle (Mar 11, 2013)

*Re: Off-Topic Images Thread*

"The ultimate tofu store drift"


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Mar 11, 2013)

*Re: Off-Topic Images Thread*






Sent from your mom.


----------



## roofrider (Mar 11, 2013)

Lmao!











Meanwhile in Japan.


----------



## redneck_666 (Mar 11, 2013)

*Re: Off-Topic Images Thread*



roofrider said:


> Meanwhile in Japan.

Click to collapse




The best Batsu game ever!  Kinda long, but worth it....

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R_zs5aAesV8&feature=youtube_gdata_player


----------



## malybru (Mar 11, 2013)




----------



## mrrick (Mar 11, 2013)

*Re: Off-Topic Images Thread*






*signed


----------



## zianz (Mar 11, 2013)

*Re: Off-Topic Images Thread*

Sent from my ST15i using xda premium


----------



## mrrick (Mar 11, 2013)

*Re: Off-Topic Images Thread*

*signed


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Mar 11, 2013)

*Re: Off-Topic Images Thread*






Sent from your mom.


----------



## Naaser (Mar 11, 2013)

*Re: Off-Topic Images Thread*



mrrick said:


> *signed

Click to collapse



Is that's real!!!! Hes damn lucky

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## matgras (Mar 11, 2013)

*Re: Off-Topic Images Thread*

Just some guy from the dutch sesamse street

sony xperia ray 
ics 4.0.4 rooted
stock rom


----------



## mrrick (Mar 11, 2013)

*Re: Off-Topic Images Thread*



Naaser said:


> Is that's real!!!! Hes damn lucky
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Except after burrito night









*signed


----------



## malybru (Mar 11, 2013)

Quetzals:


----------



## mrrick (Mar 12, 2013)

*Re: Off-Topic Images Thread*






*signed


----------



## Devildog78965 (Mar 12, 2013)

*Re: Off-Topic Images Thread*



mrrick said:


> *signed

Click to collapse





sent from my Nexus 4 in Equestria
Click it I dare you?
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1784401


----------



## MissionImprobable (Mar 12, 2013)

malybru said:


>

Click to collapse



They photoshopped the crap out of that water.


----------



## roofrider (Mar 12, 2013)

MissionImprobable said:


> They photoshopped the crap out of that water.

Click to collapse



Lol, literally.


----------



## LoopDoGG79 (Mar 12, 2013)

*Re: Off-Topic Images Thread*

Much lawls! 





Sent from the phalanges of my hand to the facet of your cranium.


----------



## roofrider (Mar 12, 2013)

^^Bestest pic!! Cracks me up everytime.


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Mar 12, 2013)




----------



## Danial723 (Mar 12, 2013)

*Re: Off-Topic Images Thread*

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-T989 using xda premium


----------



## mrrick (Mar 12, 2013)

*Re: Off-Topic Images Thread*






*signed


----------



## malybru (Mar 12, 2013)

Wood pr0n


----------



## mrrick (Mar 12, 2013)

*Re: Off-Topic Images Thread*

I want to thank you so hard right now! 

*signed


----------



## xelectronicax (Mar 12, 2013)

- xelectronicax -


----------



## Woody (Mar 12, 2013)

*Re: Off-Topic Images Thread*



malybru said:


> Wood pr0n

Click to collapse



Now that is a post I can get on board with. 
View attachment 1800307

You don't know how many times I've come into work in the morning and someone says,  "Morning Wood". It never gets old.


----------



## malybru (Mar 12, 2013)




----------



## M_T_M (Mar 12, 2013)

Woody said:


> Now that is a post I can get on board with.
> View attachment 1800307
> 
> You don't know how many times I've come into work in the morning and someone says,  "Morning Wood". It never gets old.

Click to collapse



What are you doing in OT?


----------



## SpaceCaker (Mar 12, 2013)

*Re: Off-Topic Images Thread*



xelectronicax said:


> - xelectronicax -

Click to collapse



MIUI Wallpaper  

Sent from my ST25i using xda app-developers app


----------



## mrrick (Mar 13, 2013)

*Re: Off-Topic Images Thread*






*signed


----------



## Devildog78965 (Mar 13, 2013)

*Re: Off-Topic Images Thread*

sent from my Nexus 4 in Equestria
Click it I dare you?
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1784401


----------



## mrrick (Mar 13, 2013)

*Re: Off-Topic Images Thread*







*signed


----------



## malybru (Mar 13, 2013)

moar w00d


----------



## mrrick (Mar 13, 2013)

*Re: Off-Topic Images Thread*






*signed


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Mar 13, 2013)




----------



## jugg1es (Mar 13, 2013)

*Re: Off-Topic Images Thread*






_  The third-rate mind is only happy when it is thinking with the majority. The second-rate mind is only happy when it is thinking with the minority. The first-rate mind is only happy when it is thinking.
—A. A. Milne _


----------



## orb3000 (Mar 13, 2013)




----------



## jugg1es (Mar 13, 2013)

*Re: Off-Topic Images Thread*






_  The third-rate mind is only happy when it is thinking with the majority. The second-rate mind is only happy when it is thinking with the minority. The first-rate mind is only happy when it is thinking.
—A. A. Milne _


----------



## m0cha5hake (Mar 13, 2013)

Lava and lighting p0rn


----------



## Devildog78965 (Mar 13, 2013)

*Re: Off-Topic Images Thread*

I wild s4 appeared!

sent from my Nexus 4 in Equestria
Click it I dare you?
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1784401


----------



## mrrick (Mar 14, 2013)

*Re: Off-Topic Images Thread*









*signed


----------



## iximages (Mar 14, 2013)

*Re: Off-Topic Images Thread*



Sent from my HTC One X using xda premium


----------



## Mr.Mischief (Mar 14, 2013)

*Re: Off-Topic Images Thread*

Delete


----------



## AndyFox2011 (Mar 14, 2013)

*Re: Off-Topic Images Thread*

Sorry that its a screenshot, facebook doesn't download 

Sent from my HTC Desire HD using xda app-developers app


----------



## Archer (Mar 14, 2013)

mrrick said:


> *signed

Click to collapse



Lol - that is both awesome and uh??


----------



## Devildog78965 (Mar 14, 2013)

*Re: Off-Topic Images Thread*



sent from my Nexus 4 in Equestria
Click it I dare you?
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1784401


----------



## Danial723 (Mar 14, 2013)

*Re: Off-Topic Images Thread*

Sent from my SGH-T989 using xda premium


----------



## Danial723 (Mar 14, 2013)

*Re: Off-Topic Images Thread*

Sent from my SGH-T989 using xda premium


----------



## Danial723 (Mar 14, 2013)

*Re: Off-Topic Images Thread*

Thread dead is thread

Sent from my SGH-T989 using xda premium


----------



## jugg1es (Mar 14, 2013)

*Re: Off-Topic Images Thread*






_ “We are all in the gutter, but some of us are looking at the stars.” 
― Oscar Wilde _


----------



## mrrick (Mar 15, 2013)

*Re: Off-Topic Images Thread*






*signed


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Mar 15, 2013)




----------



## Thats OK (Mar 15, 2013)

Quasimodem said:


>

Click to collapse



Sheit...
Life down in Georgia :good:
Where's the Bacon thread


----------



## Notorious (Mar 15, 2013)

*Re: Off-Topic Images Thread*

*Mod edit:* Pic removed for profanity.

Sent from my SPH-L710 using xda app-developers app


----------



## nuuits (Mar 15, 2013)

Bahhahahahah I just remembered these.

We're such dorks.


----------



## roofrider (Mar 15, 2013)

estabien said:


> Bahhahahahah I just remembered these.
> 
> We're such dorks.

Click to collapse



I was about to post "That girl looks like estabien."
I thought it was someone else posting because of the avatar change :silly:


----------



## themacman1000 (Mar 15, 2013)

*Re: Off-Topic Images Thread*






Sent from my One X


----------



## Dirk (Mar 15, 2013)

^^ brilliant!


----------



## malybru (Mar 16, 2013)




----------



## zianz (Mar 16, 2013)

*Re: Off-Topic Images Thread*

Sent from my ST15i using xda premium


----------



## orb3000 (Mar 16, 2013)




----------



## mrrick (Mar 16, 2013)

*Re: Off-Topic Images Thread*



malybru said:


>

Click to collapse








*signed


----------



## malybru (Mar 16, 2013)

Timing is everything pr0n:


----------



## matgras (Mar 16, 2013)

*Re: Off-Topic Images Thread*

^^^^^ timing pr0n?

sony xperia ray 
ics 4.0.4 rooted
stock rom


----------



## malybru (Mar 16, 2013)

matgras said:


> ^^^^^ timing pr0n?
> 
> sony xperia ray
> ics 4.0.4 rooted
> stock rom

Click to collapse


----------



## mrrick (Mar 17, 2013)

*Re: Off-Topic Images Thread*






*signed


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Mar 17, 2013)

malybru said:


>

Click to collapse



Beer tits ftw


----------



## redneck_666 (Mar 17, 2013)

*Re: Off-Topic Images Thread*



TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Beer tits ftw

Click to collapse



10 char


----------



## zianz (Mar 17, 2013)

*Re: Off-Topic Images Thread*

Sent from my ST15i using xda premium


----------



## redneck_666 (Mar 17, 2013)

*Re: Off-Topic Images Thread*

Yeah... I went there.


----------



## mrrick (Mar 17, 2013)

*Re: Off-Topic Images Thread*






*signed


----------



## mrrick (Mar 18, 2013)

*Re: Off-Topic Images Thread*







*signed


----------



## Danial723 (Mar 18, 2013)

*Re: Off-Topic Images Thread*

Ahh....it cannot be unseen :what:

Sent from my SGH-T989 using xda premium


----------



## redneck_666 (Mar 18, 2013)

*Re: Off-Topic Images Thread*

I wanted some gum, but there was no store near by....


----------



## Devildog78965 (Mar 18, 2013)

*Re: Off-Topic Images Thread*

I wanted some ponies but there was no store near by...

sent from my Nexus 4 in Equestria
Click it I dare you?
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1784401


----------



## M_T_M (Mar 18, 2013)

*Re: Off-Topic Images Thread*



*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*
If I had a hammer...I'll tell what I do!


----------



## trell959 (Mar 18, 2013)

*Re: Off-Topic Images Thread*

Someone didn't have a good day. 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## roofrider (Mar 18, 2013)

"Spot me bro."


----------



## zianz (Mar 18, 2013)

*Re: Off-Topic Images Thread*

Sent from my ST15i using xda premium


----------



## themacman1000 (Mar 18, 2013)

*Re: Off-Topic Images Thread*



mrrick said:


> *signed

Click to collapse








Sent from my One X


----------



## malybru (Mar 18, 2013)

Lake Baikal.


----------



## evil_sonic (Mar 18, 2013)

---------- Post added at 01:26 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:21 PM ----------


----------



## domini99 (Mar 18, 2013)

*Re: Off-Topic Images Thread*



evil_sonic said:


> ---------- Post added at 01:26 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:21 PM ----------

Click to collapse



Lol i posted something like that (screenshot) on memecenter!

Sent from my sending thing..
_Stupid Macbook Air can't fly_


----------



## mrrick (Mar 18, 2013)

*Re: Off-Topic Images Thread*






*signed


----------



## jugg1es (Mar 18, 2013)

*Re: Off-Topic Images Thread*






_  “The more I see, the less I know for sure.” ― John Lennon  _


----------



## zianz (Mar 18, 2013)

*Re: Off-Topic Images Thread*

Sent from my ST15i using xda premium


----------



## jugg1es (Mar 18, 2013)

*Re: Off-Topic Images Thread*






_  “The more I see, the less I know for sure.” ― John Lennon  _


----------



## mrrick (Mar 19, 2013)

*Re: Off-Topic Images Thread*






*signed


----------



## trell959 (Mar 19, 2013)

*Re: Off-Topic Images Thread*

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Mar 19, 2013)

*Re: Off-Topic Images Thread*



mrrick said:


> *signed

Click to collapse



Lolol

Sent from your mom.


----------



## malybru (Mar 19, 2013)

Fetus pr0n


----------



## Dirk (Mar 19, 2013)




----------



## husam666 (Mar 19, 2013)

DirkGently said:


>

Click to collapse



Dirk, my friend.. how are you?


----------



## Dirk (Mar 19, 2013)

husam666 said:


> Dirk, my friend.. how are you?

Click to collapse



Hey husam! I'm doing okay, thanks. Hope you are well? Have you and the band done much together recently?


----------



## husam666 (Mar 19, 2013)

DirkGently said:


> Hey husam! I'm doing okay, thanks. Hope you are well? Have you and the band done much together recently?

Click to collapse



I am great

sadly, everybody's busy with life, even though I wish we could progress and go live :/


----------



## domini99 (Mar 19, 2013)

*Mod edit:* No.


----------



## gmaster1 (Mar 19, 2013)

domini99 said:


> *Mod edit:* No.

Click to collapse



Best mod edit ever...its so detailed its...detailed...i guess...

That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## domini99 (Mar 19, 2013)

gmaster1 said:


> Best mod edit ever...its so detailed its...detailed...i guess...
> 
> That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?

Click to collapse



Lol
actually first time i got a mod edit,
Right?


Sent from my sending thing..
_Stupid Macbook Air can't fly_


----------



## gmaster1 (Mar 19, 2013)

domini99 said:


> Lol
> actually first time i got a mod edit,
> Right?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Well i dont even know what you posted...

That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## domini99 (Mar 19, 2013)

gmaster1 said:


> Well i dont even know what you posted...
> 
> That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?

Click to collapse



Some picture.

Sent from my sending thing..
_Stupid Macbook Air can't fly_


----------



## gmaster1 (Mar 19, 2013)

domini99 said:


> Some picture.
> 
> Sent from my sending thing..
> _Stupid Macbook Air can't fly_

Click to collapse



Nice detail about it.

That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## jugg1es (Mar 19, 2013)

_   He who sleeps on the floor will not fall off the bed.
- Robert Gronock.  _


----------



## malybru (Mar 19, 2013)

Timing pr0n


----------



## Danial723 (Mar 20, 2013)

Sent from my SGH-T989 using xda premium


----------



## mrrick (Mar 20, 2013)

*signed


----------



## domini99 (Mar 20, 2013)

Sent from my bigger sending thing..
_10 inch screen, still makes typos.._


----------



## Dblfstr (Mar 20, 2013)

My wife posted this on facebook today, she is a Nurse:





So I fixed it for her, and posted it on her wall:





Thanks Microsoft paint!


----------



## Dirk (Mar 20, 2013)

husam666 said:


> I am great
> 
> sadly, everybody's busy with life, even though I wish we could progress and go live :/

Click to collapse



Life always gets in the way of living. It sucks! 

Here's some Calvin & Hobbes to put a smile on everyone's faces:


----------



## UndisputedGuy (Mar 20, 2013)

Sent from my ASUS Transformer Pad TF300T using xda app-developers app
It's nice to be important, but it's more important to be nice.


----------



## themacman1000 (Mar 20, 2013)

DirkGently said:


> Life always gets in the way of living. It sucks!
> 
> Here's some Calvin & Hobbes to put a smile on everyone's faces:

Click to collapse



Lets get you 6 more thanks so your Thank Meter can be 1337.  Sadly, Tapatalk won't let me thank anything in this thread ..

Sent from my HTC One X


----------



## Dirk (Mar 20, 2013)

themacman1000 said:


> Lets get you 6 more thanks so your Thank Meter can be 1337.  Sadly, Tapatalk won't let me thank anything in this thread ..
> 
> Sent from my HTC One X

Click to collapse




Nothing on earth will let you 'Thank' in this thread, beyond divine (read Admin) intervention. Thanks are disabled for Off-Topic.

If i were to have 1337 Thanks, i'd have to murder the next person who Thanked me for ruining it.


----------



## domini99 (Mar 20, 2013)

DirkGently said:


> Nothing on earth will let you 'Thank' in this thread, beyond divine (read Admin) intervention. Thanks are disabled for Off-Topic.
> 
> If i were to have 1337 Thanks, i'd have to murder the next person who Thanked me for ruining it.

Click to collapse



They should make a thanks button alternative, like a LOL button

Sent from my bigger sending thing..
_10 inch screen, still makes typos.._


----------



## Android Pizza (Mar 20, 2013)

domini99 said:


> They should make a thanks button alternative, like a LOL button
> 
> Sent from my bigger sending thing..
> _10 inch screen, still makes typos.._

Click to collapse



Agreed

Sent from my rooted Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## themacman1000 (Mar 20, 2013)

They should make a "Ah, yeah!" button.

Sent from my HTC One X


----------



## Dirk (Mar 20, 2013)

domini99 said:


> They should make a thanks button alternative, like a LOL button
> 
> Sent from my bigger sending thing..
> _10 inch screen, still makes typos.._

Click to collapse




That a great idea! :laugh:

If buttons can be removed for specific forum, surely they can be added too?


----------



## themacman1000 (Mar 20, 2013)

DirkGently said:


> That a great idea! :laugh:
> 
> If buttons can be removed for specific forum, surely they can be added too?

Click to collapse



"Thanks button clicked."

Sent from my HTC One X


----------



## M_T_M (Mar 20, 2013)

Too much chatter and not enough lolcats/spiderman memes makes M_T_M something, something


----------



## UndisputedGuy (Mar 20, 2013)

Sent from my ASUS Transformer Pad TF300T using xda app-developers app
It's nice to be important, but it's more important to be nice.


----------



## domini99 (Mar 20, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> Agreed
> 
> Sent from my rooted Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Is there any place we could tell people this idea?







DirkGently said:


> That a great idea! :laugh:
> 
> If buttons can be removed for specific forum, surely they can be added too?

Click to collapse





Sent from my bigger sending thing..
_10 inch screen, still makes typos.._


----------



## M_T_M (Mar 20, 2013)

domini99 said:


> Is there any place we could tell people this idea?
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Hint-hint 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/forumdisplay.php?f=263


Now quit chatting and make with teh funneeees


----------



## themacman1000 (Mar 20, 2013)

M_T_M, u happy bro?








Sent from my HTC One X


----------



## domini99 (Mar 20, 2013)

Ok, thread created:
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2199536

Sent from my bigger sending thing..
_10 inch screen, still makes typos.._


----------



## Dirk (Mar 20, 2013)




----------



## domini99 (Mar 20, 2013)

DirkGently said:


>

Click to collapse



Well thats awkward

Sent from my sending thing..
_Stupid Macbook Air can't fly_


----------



## Nutterpc (Mar 20, 2013)

Lol dirk

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I727 using xda premium


----------



## Archer (Mar 20, 2013)

M_T_M said:


> Too much chatter and not enough lolcats/spiderman memes makes M_T_M something, something

Click to collapse



</thread>

...or it would be, if this guy didn't want to fight


----------



## jugg1es (Mar 20, 2013)

_   He who sleeps on the floor will not fall off the bed.
- Robert Gronock.  _


----------



## mrrick (Mar 20, 2013)

*signed


----------



## jRi0T68 (Mar 21, 2013)

mrrick said:


> *signed

Click to collapse



I see... clearly monkey style and tiger style are no match for tortoise style.  That guy is like the original TMNT.

*-Accidental Asshole aka Jeremy*
[Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying


----------



## mrrick (Mar 21, 2013)

Haha.  The caption where i snagged that pic read "from the windooooooooow,  to the wall!" 

*signed


----------



## jRi0T68 (Mar 21, 2013)

mrrick said:


> Haha.  The caption where i snagged that pic read "from the windooooooooow,  to the wall!"
> 
> *signed

Click to collapse



That's clearly martial arts and not dancing, lol.

*-Accidental Asshole aka Jeremy*
[Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying


----------



## mrrick (Mar 21, 2013)

Courtesy of the chive. fun.. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			









































Disclaimer. I found these on the Internet. So they are all true. 
*signed


----------



## Devildog78965 (Mar 21, 2013)

sent from my Nexus 4 in Equestria
Click it I dare you?
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1784401


----------



## Dirk (Mar 21, 2013)

MJF is still cool:























My ball:






Who knew?:


----------



## satan89 (Mar 21, 2013)

mrrick said:


> *signed

Click to collapse



Yup, that's ninja turtle.. Um ninja tortoise.. 

Sent from my ST27i


----------



## mrrick (Mar 21, 2013)

*signed


----------



## themacman1000 (Mar 21, 2013)

mrrick said:


> *signed

Click to collapse



Wut ..
Explanation?

Sent from my HTC One X


----------



## jRi0T68 (Mar 21, 2013)

The little kid huddled down is kinda disturbing.

*-Accidental Asshole aka Jeremy*
[Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying


----------



## Devildog78965 (Mar 21, 2013)

mrrick said:


> *signed

Click to collapse



That's were vw's belong to be 

sent from my Nexus 4 in Equestria
Click it I dare you?
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1784401


----------



## Sparx639 (Mar 21, 2013)

Devildog78965 said:


> That's were vw's belong to be
> 
> sent from my Nexus 4 in Equestria
> Click it I dare you?
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1784401

Click to collapse



I have a Passat year 2000 and its a nice car idk about newer ones but mine is great.


----------



## Devildog78965 (Mar 21, 2013)

Sparx639 said:


> I have a Passat year 2000 and its a nice car idk about newer ones but mine is great.

Click to collapse



I was just kidding about that lol just some good fun all cars are cool with me 

sent from my Nexus 4 in Equestria
Click it I dare you?
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1784401


----------



## Sparx639 (Mar 21, 2013)

Devildog78965 said:


> I was just kidding about that lol just some good fun all cars are cool with me
> 
> sent from my Nexus 4 in Equestria
> Click it I dare you?
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1784401

Click to collapse



Lol theme pic was damn funny though

Sent from my YP-G70 using xda app-developers app


----------



## LoopDoGG79 (Mar 21, 2013)

What kind of lessons is Super Why! teaching!?  :what:






Sent from the phalanges of my hand to the facet of your cranium.


----------



## M_T_M (Mar 21, 2013)

LoopDoGG79 said:


> What kind of lessons is Super Why! teaching!?  :what:
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Subliminal?


----------



## jaszek (Mar 21, 2013)

LoopDoGG79 said:


> What kind of lessons is Super Why! teaching!?  :what:
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Super High!?


----------



## mrrick (Mar 21, 2013)

LoopDoGG79 said:


> What kind of lessons is Super Why! teaching!?  :what:
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Botany? 

*signed


----------



## mrrick (Mar 22, 2013)

*signed


----------



## Devildog78965 (Mar 22, 2013)

LoopDoGG79 said:


> What kind of lessons is Super Why! teaching!?  :what:
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



The thing is why are you watching that show? That's the question?

sent from my Nexus 4 in Equestria
Click it I dare you?
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1784401


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Mar 22, 2013)

Devildog78965 said:


> The thing is why are you watching that show? That's the question?
> 
> sent from my Nexus 4 in Equestria
> Click it I dare you?
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1784401

Click to collapse



You obviously don't have kids. 

Sent from your mom.


----------



## Lt.Win (Mar 22, 2013)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> You obviously don't have kids.
> 
> Sent from your mom.

Click to collapse



*thanks*

Sent from my Single Core Wildfire S. :|


----------



## LoopDoGG79 (Mar 22, 2013)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> You obviously don't have kids.
> 
> Sent from your mom.

Click to collapse








Knew u will understand skinny. 

Sent from the phalanges of my hand to the facet of your cranium.


----------



## nuuits (Mar 22, 2013)

My friends in a nutshell.

EDIT; holy cow I just realized I have friends @[email protected]


----------



## malybru (Mar 22, 2013)

Wallpaper pr0n


----------



## colbynmeghan (Mar 22, 2013)

Sent from my SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jugg1es (Mar 22, 2013)

Tie prOn
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




_  The person who reads too much and uses his brain too little will fall into lazy habits of thinking.
—Albert Einstein  _


----------



## m0cha5hake (Mar 22, 2013)




----------



## m0cha5hake (Mar 22, 2013)

Random sports gifs


----------



## jRi0T68 (Mar 22, 2013)

jugg1es said:


> Tie prOn
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



1 million thanks. I will use that information on my next job interview. Gotta stand out however I can. 

*-Accidental Asshole aka Jeremy*
[Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying


----------



## Dblfstr (Mar 22, 2013)

---------- Post added at 01:16 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:06 PM ----------

And holy crap!


----------



## jugg1es (Mar 22, 2013)

jRi0T68 said:


> 1 million thanks. I will use that information on my next job interview. Gotta stand out however I can.
> 
> *-Accidental Asshole aka Jeremy*
> [Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying

Click to collapse



Awsome knot is awesome 

_  The person who reads too much and uses his brain too little will fall into lazy habits of thinking.
—Albert Einstein  _


----------



## mrrick (Mar 22, 2013)

*signed


----------



## jRi0T68 (Mar 23, 2013)

Thread bump with how I trolled my wife's Facebook.





*-Accidental Asshole aka Jeremy*
[Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Mar 23, 2013)

jRi0T68 said:


> Thread bump with how I trolled my wife's Facebook.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Noice !!! 

Sent from your mom.


----------



## Ichigo (Mar 23, 2013)

Devildog78965 said:


> The thing is why are you watching that show? That's the question?
> 
> sent from my Nexus 4 in Equestria
> Click it I dare you?
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1784401

Click to collapse



No. The real question is why do *you* watch shows about ponies.


----------



## jj_95nano (Mar 23, 2013)

Legends of the hidden Temple... I use to love that show! 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda premium


----------



## Ichigo (Mar 23, 2013)

jj_95nano said:


> Legends of the hidden Temple... I use to love that show!
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda premium

Click to collapse



But that show isn't even old.


----------



## Devildog78965 (Mar 23, 2013)

Ichigo said:


> No. The real question is why do *you* watch shows about ponies.

Click to collapse



Banned because ponies are at least some what dealing with things logical people already know but all people need to be buffed up in friendship 

sent from my Nexus 4 in Equestria
Click it I dare you?
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1784401


----------



## Ichigo (Mar 23, 2013)

Devildog78965 said:


> Banned because ponies are at least some what dealing with things logical people already know but all people need to be buffed up in friendship
> 
> sent from my Nexus 4 in Equestria
> Click it I dare you?
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1784401

Click to collapse



Anime. That's all I have to say.


----------



## Devildog78965 (Mar 23, 2013)

Ichigo said:


> Anime. That's all I have to say.

Click to collapse



Yes animé is good also I like both so yeah 

sent from my Nexus 4 in Equestria
Click it I dare you?
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1784401


----------



## mrrick (Mar 23, 2013)

*signed


----------



## nowetdio (Mar 23, 2013)

mrrick said:


> *signed

Click to collapse


----------



## Lt.Win (Mar 23, 2013)

My soon to be 3year old cousin drew this just now....







"Life isn't always Smooth, Straight or Ideal. It simply asks you to join it."


----------



## mrrick (Mar 23, 2013)

*signed


----------



## malybru (Mar 23, 2013)

Expecting pain?


----------



## mrrick (Mar 23, 2013)

*signed


----------



## mulletcutter (Mar 24, 2013)

mrrick said:


> *signed

Click to collapse



So weird, I just got done listening to that song.


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Mar 24, 2013)

Sent from your mom.


----------



## m0cha5hake (Mar 24, 2013)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Sent from your mom.

Click to collapse



Lol. Something tells me that those two trucks will never ever ever ever get back together like that.


----------



## Notorious (Mar 24, 2013)

Sent from my SPH-L710 using xda app-developers app


----------



## shahkam (Mar 24, 2013)

m0cha5hake said:


> Lol. Something tells me that those two trucks will never ever ever ever get back together like that.

Click to collapse



I see what you did there loll

Sent from my SGH-T999 using xda premium


----------



## husam666 (Mar 24, 2013)

Hey dirk, if you can see this, can you please enable PMs..


----------



## mrrick (Mar 24, 2013)

*signed


----------



## matgras (Mar 24, 2013)

sony xperia ray 
ics 4.0.4 rooted
stock rom


----------



## stuffinthesky (Mar 24, 2013)

matgras said:


> sony xperia ray
> ics 4.0.4 rooted
> stock rom

Click to collapse



F-ing awesome.

Sent from my Nexus S using Tapatalk 2


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Mar 24, 2013)




----------



## Devildog78965 (Mar 25, 2013)

lol i do this


----------



## stuffinthesky (Mar 25, 2013)

Devildog78965 said:


> lol i do this

Click to collapse



Haha. I do as well!!1!

Sent from my Nexus S using Tapatalk 2


----------



## mrrick (Mar 25, 2013)

Any help? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*signed


----------



## gmaster1 (Mar 25, 2013)

mrrick said:


> Any help?
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Mmm...i have ideas that go with 3 of them but the one with the girl is just confusing me...but my ideas dont use those letters...im dead with ideas for that...

That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## mrrick (Mar 25, 2013)

Actually figured it out. Cyan. That was a tough one! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*signed


----------



## predatOr (Mar 25, 2013)




----------



## roofrider (Mar 25, 2013)

Quasimodem said:


>

Click to collapse


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Mar 25, 2013)

predatOr said:


> View attachment 1831462
> View attachment 1831463
> View attachment 1831464

Click to collapse



PETA and Greenpeace must have joint-funded that road.


----------



## matgras (Mar 25, 2013)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> PETA and Greenpeace must have joint-funded that road.

Click to collapse



No, it was the W.H.F.O.I.A.P.O.T.A.S
the "world human fund of investment and protection of trees and stuff."
They have a lot of spare money.

sony xperia ray 
ics 4.0.4 rooted
stock rom


----------



## predatOr (Mar 25, 2013)

matgras said:


> No, it was the W.H.F.O.I.A.P.O.T.A.S
> the "world human fund of investment and protection of trees and stuff."
> They have a lot of spare money.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



But still, no matter how hard they try to save it, its gonna smashed by a blind drunkard someday


----------



## predatOr (Mar 25, 2013)




----------



## matgras (Mar 25, 2013)

predatOr said:


> But still, no matter how hard they try to save it, its gonna smashed by a blind drunkard someday

Click to collapse



I have never told you that they were smart too

sony xperia ray 
ics 4.0.4 rooted
stock rom


----------



## malybru (Mar 25, 2013)

mrrick said:


> Any help?
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



AWRY ?


----------



## husam666 (Mar 25, 2013)




----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Mar 25, 2013)

husam666 said:


>

Click to collapse



Ever notice that the Atlantic Ocean is shaped like New Jersey? 

Sent from your mom.


----------



## husam666 (Mar 25, 2013)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Ever notice that the Atlantic Ocean is shaped like New Jersey?
> 
> Sent from your mom.

Click to collapse



I just did lmao


----------



## dexter93 (Mar 25, 2013)

*Απ: Off-Topic Image Thread*

Dirk,  y u no enable PM's? ?






















































































Sent from the bricktator


----------



## jaszek (Mar 25, 2013)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Ever notice that the Atlantic Ocean is shaped like New Jersey?
> 
> Sent from your mom.

Click to collapse



Cannot unsee.


----------



## Nick Fury (Mar 25, 2013)

enough said


----------



## mrrick (Mar 25, 2013)

*signed


----------



## Devildog78965 (Mar 26, 2013)

mrrick said:


> *signed

Click to collapse



Lol

sent from my Nexus 4 in Equestria
Click it I dare you?
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1784401


----------



## zianz (Mar 26, 2013)

Sent from my ST15i using xda premium


----------



## _Variable (Mar 26, 2013)

Good but underrated note app.

_Sent from the unknown abyss_
_______________
She has said it, And you said it again.


----------



## malybru (Mar 26, 2013)




----------



## matgras (Mar 26, 2013)

malybru said:


>

Click to collapse



Pills pr0n ? 

sony xperia ray 
ics 4.0.4 rooted
stock rom


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Mar 26, 2013)

malybru said:


>

Click to collapse



Doily pr0n 

Sent from your mom.


----------



## Danial723 (Mar 26, 2013)

Sent from my SGH-T989 using xda premium


----------



## malybru (Mar 26, 2013)

Nope pr0n


----------



## M_T_M (Mar 26, 2013)

malybru said:


> Nope pr0n

Click to collapse


  An I love heights btw!!!!


----------



## RomWiz (Mar 26, 2013)

*Sv: Off-Topic Image Thread*

Unboxed


Built


Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e using xda premium


----------



## Dblfstr (Mar 26, 2013)




----------



## Sparx639 (Mar 26, 2013)

RomWiz said:


> Unboxed
> View attachment 1835538
> 
> Built
> ...

Click to collapse



DAT Case

Sent from my first Rom rev. 2


----------



## androidfoshizzle (Mar 26, 2013)

Sparx639 said:


> DAT Case
> 
> Sent from my first Rom rev. 2

Click to collapse



Bitfenix

Nexus 4 tandem


----------



## Sparx639 (Mar 26, 2013)

androidfoshizzle said:


> Bitfenix
> 
> Nexus 4 tandem

Click to collapse



Oh I know XD Its just damn nice! I'm using a thermaltake v3 black edition, but I just ordered a nzxt phantom

Sent from my Full AOSP on Maguro using xda premium


----------



## mrrick (Mar 26, 2013)

*signed


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Mar 27, 2013)

Sent from your mom.


----------



## RomWiz (Mar 27, 2013)

*Sv: Off-Topic Image Thread*



Sparx639 said:


> DAT Case
> 
> Sent from my first Rom rev. 2

Click to collapse



Thanks  

Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e using xda premium


----------



## zianz (Mar 27, 2013)

Sent from my ST15i using xda premium


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Mar 27, 2013)

zianz said:


> Sent from my ST15i using xda premium

Click to collapse



old pic is old.


----------



## zianz (Mar 27, 2013)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> old pic is old.

Click to collapse





Sent from my ST15i using xda premium


----------



## m0cha5hake (Mar 27, 2013)

WTF happened to XDA on my browser


----------



## matgras (Mar 27, 2013)

m0cha5hake said:


> WTF happened to XDA on my browser
> 
> View attachment 1837618

Click to collapse



Get tapatalk

sony xperia ray 
ics 4.0.4 rooted
stock rom


----------



## mrrick (Mar 28, 2013)

*signed


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Mar 28, 2013)

Sent from your mom.


----------



## Naaser (Mar 28, 2013)

Case for my s3 

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## roofrider (Mar 28, 2013)

Puss in boots


----------



## redneck_666 (Mar 28, 2013)

I don't expect this to last here, but here goes...


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Mar 28, 2013)

redneck_666 said:


> I don't expect this to last here, but here goes...

Click to collapse



Because it's poorly worded... And wrong. 

Sent from your mom.


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Mar 28, 2013)




----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Mar 28, 2013)

Toxie! 

Sent from your mom.


----------



## mrrick (Mar 28, 2013)

*signed


----------



## roofrider (Mar 28, 2013)

Happens all the time.


----------



## jj_95nano (Mar 28, 2013)

mrrick said:


> *signed

Click to collapse



Is that a pic you took or is it from the internet? If you actually made it, can you tell me how you stuck the wires on the wall without making a mess?

Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda premium


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Mar 28, 2013)

Sent from your mom.


----------



## Archer (Mar 28, 2013)




----------



## M_T_M (Mar 28, 2013)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Sent from your mom.

Click to collapse



JZ is always setting the new trends I tells ya!!!   Jigga wut, Jigga who? :silly:


----------



## Dirk (Mar 28, 2013)




----------



## themacman1000 (Mar 28, 2013)

DirkGently said:


>

Click to collapse



Haha. That last one is killing me. 

Sent from my One X


----------



## Woody (Mar 28, 2013)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Sent from your mom.

Click to collapse



TSA's worst nightmare or nocturnal emission.


----------



## M_T_M (Mar 28, 2013)




----------



## KnukLHead (Mar 28, 2013)

Sent from my SPH-L900 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Mar 28, 2013)




----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Mar 28, 2013)

Sent from your mom.


----------



## M_T_M (Mar 28, 2013)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Sent from your mom.

Click to collapse



Saw it and imagined that goat saying...
"I'll be baaaaaaaaaaack!" :silly:


----------



## Sleepy! (Mar 28, 2013)

M_T_M said:


> Saw it and imagined that goat saying...
> "I'll be baaaaaaaaaaack!" :silly:

Click to collapse



Lord Bendermort! 

Sent from my HTC Sensation using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Mar 28, 2013)

M_T_M said:


> Saw it and imagined that goat saying...
> "I'll be baaaaaaaaaaack!" :silly:

Click to collapse



Oh, you. 

Sent from your mom.


----------



## matgras (Mar 28, 2013)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Sent from your mom.

Click to collapse



Double barreled goatling gun

sony xperia ray 
ics 4.0.4 rooted
stock rom


----------



## malybru (Mar 28, 2013)

Tree pr0n


----------



## matgras (Mar 28, 2013)

^^ thanks for the awesome wallpapers 

sony xperia ray 
ics 4.0.4 rooted
stock rom


----------



## iximages (Mar 28, 2013)

Sent from my HTC One X using xda premium


----------



## mulletcutter (Mar 28, 2013)

little more...


----------



## GalaxySII5191 (Mar 28, 2013)

iximages said:


> View attachment 1841245
> 
> Sent from my HTC One X using xda premium

Click to collapse



Lmao that's the worst

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## mrrick (Mar 28, 2013)

jj_95nano said:


> Is that a pic you took or is it from the internet? If you actually made it, can you tell me how you stuck the wires on the wall without making a mess?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Found that on the net. If i were to guess, they probably used small 'staples' of some sort at every 'bend'. Just pull the wire taught between the staples.. 











*signed


----------



## Archer (Mar 28, 2013)

malybru said:


> Tree pr0n

Click to collapse



If you know where any of those are, or know how to save me google image matching them because I'm drunk right now, then do tell.  I want to add about half of them to my bucket list.


----------



## iximages (Mar 28, 2013)

Archer said:


> If you know where any of those are, or know how to save me google image matching them because I'm drunk right now, then do tell.  I want to add about half of them to my bucket list.

Click to collapse



California mate. Cheers! 

Sent from my HTC One X using xda premium


----------



## Archer (Mar 29, 2013)

iximages said:


> California mate. Cheers!
> 
> Sent from my HTC One X using xda premium

Click to collapse



Then book me a chevy.  I'm on the plane.


----------



## mrrick (Mar 29, 2013)

*signed


----------



## roofrider (Mar 29, 2013)

I wonder when malybru is going to post some porn pr0n. Hmm...


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Mar 29, 2013)

roofrider said:


> I wonder when malybru is going to post some porn pr0n. Hmm...

Click to collapse



Needle point pr0n?


----------



## roofrider (Mar 29, 2013)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Needle point pr0n?

Click to collapse



Yeah, but not that needle.


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Mar 29, 2013)

roofrider said:


> Yeah, but not that needle.

Click to collapse



cue laughtrack.:highfive:


----------



## Dirk (Mar 29, 2013)




----------



## mrrick (Mar 29, 2013)

*signed


----------



## Danial723 (Mar 29, 2013)

Sent from my SGH-T989 using xda premium


----------



## EQ811977 (Mar 30, 2013)

My wife and I in the mountains in Crimea. Yalta Ukraine! This in the middle of a fur trading village...lol

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I727


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Mar 30, 2013)

EQ2192012 said:


> My wife and I in the mountains in Crimea. Yalta Ukraine! This in the middle of a fur trading village...lol
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I727

Click to collapse



If it's a rockin',  don't come a knockin'

Sent from your mom.


----------



## stuffinthesky (Mar 30, 2013)

Cheetos behaving badly...







My girlfriend found this today.

Sent from my Nexus S using Tapatalk 2


----------



## EQ811977 (Mar 30, 2013)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> If it's a rockin',  don't come a knockin'
> 
> Sent from your mom.

Click to collapse



Funny you said that...after we took the pic a half naked ginormous mountain woman stuck her head out the window..lol

Sent from my SGH-I777


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Mar 30, 2013)

EQ2192012 said:


> Funny you said that...after we took the pic a half naked ginormous mountain woman stuck her head out the window..lol
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I777

Click to collapse





:beer:

Sent from your mom.


----------



## zianz (Mar 30, 2013)

Sent from my ST15i using xda premium


----------



## Dirk (Mar 30, 2013)




----------



## jj_95nano (Mar 30, 2013)

See this photo which Samsung put on Facebook today:


Lovely right? No? Wait... That's not even a Note 2 or Note 1 or S4. It's a photoshopped piece of crap. Look closer:


So unprofessional. If they couldn't care about such a small thing, that probably explains all the things that are wrong with the Jellybean update or all those unfinished/buggy updates which they have released earlier...

Seriously Samsung? You'll be losing fans if you make such silly blunders. 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda premium


----------



## predatOr (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## bsmitty83 (Mar 31, 2013)

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Xparent Cyan Tapatalk 2


----------



## malybru (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## gmaster1 (Mar 31, 2013)

malybru said:


>

Click to collapse



Im on my phone but just by looking at it it looks like a gif that is infinitly going into that thing. Am i right?

That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## matgras (Mar 31, 2013)

gmaster1 said:


> Im on my phone but just by looking at it it looks like a gif that is infinitly going into that thing. Am i right?
> 
> That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?

Click to collapse



I can confirm that

sony xperia ray 
ics 4.0.4 rooted
stock rom


----------



## malybru (Mar 31, 2013)

As requested...

Pawn pr0n:


----------



## gmaster1 (Mar 31, 2013)

malybru said:


> As requested...
> 
> Pawn pr0n:

Click to collapse



LOL

You troll.

Why not prawn pr0n next?

That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## jaszek (Mar 31, 2013)

gmaster1 said:


> LOL
> 
> You troll.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Did anyone say prawn?


----------



## M_T_M (Mar 31, 2013)

jaszek said:


> Did anyone say prawn?

Click to collapse



Camarón? 

××××××××××××××××××
la calaca tilica y flaca!!


----------



## mrrick (Apr 1, 2013)

*signed


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Apr 1, 2013)




----------



## Notorious (Apr 1, 2013)

Sent from my SPH-L710 using xda app-developers app


----------



## mrrick (Apr 1, 2013)

*signed


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Apr 1, 2013)

mrrick said:


> *signed

Click to collapse



That's freakin cool. 

Sent from your mom.


----------



## roofrider (Apr 1, 2013)

Tunnel of love, Ukraine. DO WANT!!


----------



## mrrick (Apr 1, 2013)

Yeah. Google got me this morning. It's way too ealry... 
*signed


----------



## matgras (Apr 1, 2013)

i might have done something wrong :/


----------



## Dirk (Apr 1, 2013)




----------



## matgras (Apr 1, 2013)

oops. deleted


----------



## UndisputedGuy (Apr 1, 2013)

Sent from my ASUS Transformer Pad TF300T using xda app-developers app
It's nice to be important, but it's more important to be nice.


----------



## KnukLHead (Apr 1, 2013)

Sent from my SPH-L900 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## nespid (Apr 1, 2013)

evo4gnoob said:


> Sent from my SPH-L710 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



KCCO. 

Ps.  Arrow button in lower right hand corner will save to disk.

Sent from my HTC EVARE_UL using xda premium


----------



## EQ811977 (Apr 2, 2013)

roofrider said:


> Tunnel of love, Ukraine. DO WANT!!

Click to collapse



It is simply amazing! If you ever have a chance to go you won't be dissapointed! It it is awesome to go in the fall!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I727 using xda premium


----------



## roofrider (Apr 2, 2013)

EQ2192012 said:


> It is simply amazing! If you ever have a chance to go you won't be dissapointed! It it is awesome to go in the fall!
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I727 using xda premium

Click to collapse



You've been there? Wow! Nice!
Not every dream can come true but one day maybe.


----------



## EQ811977 (Apr 2, 2013)

roofrider said:


> You've been there? Wow! Nice!
> Not every dream can come true but one day maybe.

Click to collapse



Born Makeevka Ukraine. Still have not been everywhere in Ukraine. But this is where I asked my wife to marry me. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I727 using xda premium


----------



## roofrider (Apr 2, 2013)

EQ2192012 said:


> Born Makeevka Ukraine. Still have not been everywhere in Ukraine. But this is where I asked my wife to marry me.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I727 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Awesome dude!!!! :highfive:


----------



## mrrick (Apr 2, 2013)

*signed


----------



## mulletcutter (Apr 3, 2013)

mrrick said:


> *signed

Click to collapse



And you can also do the finger way


----------



## mrrick (Apr 3, 2013)

*signed


----------



## themacman1000 (Apr 3, 2013)

mrrick said:


> *signed

Click to collapse



First thing that popes into my mind: TRON.
Pretty awesome home screen, is it real?

Sent from my One X


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Apr 3, 2013)

Sent from your mom.


----------



## mrrick (Apr 3, 2013)

themacman1000 said:


> First thing that popes into my mind: TRON.
> Pretty awesome home screen, is it real?
> 
> Sent from my One X

Click to collapse



Yup, its mine.. All done with uccw. 

*signed

---------- Post added at 09:48 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:16 PM ----------







*signed


----------



## Dirk (Apr 3, 2013)




----------



## m0cha5hake (Apr 3, 2013)

mrrick said:


> [/COLOR]
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



This is such a waste of time. The US just needs to switch to the metric system. All you have to do is multiply/divide by 10. Can't get any simpler than that.


----------



## xaccers (Apr 3, 2013)

m0cha5hake said:


> This is such a waste of time. The US just needs to switch to the metric system. All you have to do is multiply/divide by 10. Can't get any simpler than that.

Click to collapse



They're delaying for the same reason the UK delayed decimalisation of money until 1971...

NOTE FOR YOUNG PEOPLE AND AMERICANS: One shilling = Five Pee. It helps to understand the antique finances of the Witchfinder Army if you know the original British monetary system: Two farthings = One Ha'penny. Two ha'pennies = One Penny. Three pennies = A Thrupenny Bit. Two Thrupences = A Sixpence. Two Sixpences = One Shilling, or Bob. Two Bob = A Florin. One Florin and One Sixpence = Half a Crown. Four Half Crowns = Ten Bob Note. Two Ten Bob Notes = One Pound (or 240 pennies). One Pound and One Shilling = One Guinea.
The British resisted decimalized currency for a long time because they thought it was too complicated.
— Good Omens


----------



## Dirk (Apr 3, 2013)

xaccers said:


> They're delaying for the same reason the UK delayed decimalisation of money until 1971...
> 
> NOTE FOR YOUNG PEOPLE AND AMERICANS: One shilling = Five Pee. It helps to understand the antique finances of the Witchfinder Army if you know the original British monetary system: Two farthings = One Ha'penny. Two ha'pennies = One Penny. Three pennies = A Thrupenny Bit. Two Thrupences = A Sixpence. Two Sixpences = One Shilling, or Bob. Two Bob = A Florin. One Florin and One Sixpence = Half a Crown. Four Half Crowns = Ten Bob Note. Two Ten Bob Notes = One Pound (or 240 pennies). One Pound and One Shilling = One Guinea.
> The British resisted decimalized currency for a long time because they thought it was too complicated.
> — Good Omens

Click to collapse



To add to that, 2 x Thrupenny Bits = Somewhere soft to rest your head! :silly:


----------



## xaccers (Apr 3, 2013)

DirkGently said:


> To add to that, 2 x Thrupenny Bits = Somewhere soft to rest your head! :silly:

Click to collapse



We'll have no talk of devils dumplings this early in the day Mr Dirk


----------



## Dirk (Apr 3, 2013)

xaccers said:


> We'll have no talk of *devils dumplings* this early in the day Mr Dirk

Click to collapse



Sounds like a euphemism that Carries mum would have used in that movie!


----------



## Dblfstr (Apr 3, 2013)

mulletcutter said:


> And you can also do the finger way

Click to collapse


----------



## Dirk (Apr 3, 2013)

So this is what the afterlife feels like? Not a huge improvement i must say!


----------



## Dirk (Apr 3, 2013)




----------



## xaccers (Apr 3, 2013)

DirkGently said:


> Sounds like a euphemism that Carries mum would have used in that movie!

Click to collapse


----------



## matgras (Apr 3, 2013)

sony xperia ray 
ics 4.0.4 rooted
stock rom


----------



## MissionImprobable (Apr 4, 2013)

Interesting






---------- Post added at 08:44 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:11 PM ----------

The mursiks:


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Apr 4, 2013)

Sent from your mom.


----------



## m0cha5hake (Apr 4, 2013)

xaccers said:


> They're delaying for the same reason the UK delayed decimalisation of money until 1971...
> 
> NOTE FOR YOUNG PEOPLE AND AMERICANS: One shilling = Five Pee. It helps to understand the antique finances of the Witchfinder Army if you know the original British monetary system: Two farthings = One Ha'penny. Two ha'pennies = One Penny. Three pennies = A Thrupenny Bit. Two Thrupences = A Sixpence. Two Sixpences = One Shilling, or Bob. Two Bob = A Florin. One Florin and One Sixpence = Half a Crown. Four Half Crowns = Ten Bob Note. Two Ten Bob Notes = One Pound (or 240 pennies). One Pound and One Shilling = One Guinea.
> The British resisted decimalized currency for a long time because they thought it was too complicated.
> — Good Omens

Click to collapse



WTF!!


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Apr 4, 2013)

LEGO pr0n.

200,000 pieces. 























Sent from your mom.


----------



## jRi0T68 (Apr 4, 2013)

Holy hell! I've been a Lego geek most of the last 30 years, but that's awesome dwarfs anything I've ever dreamt of!

My son has me helping him design/build stuff like this, mostly.





All my ideas, including joint articulation.

*-Accidental Asshole aka Jeremy*
[Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Apr 4, 2013)

jRi0T68 said:


> Holy hell! I've been a Lego geek most of the last 30 years, but that's awesome dwarfs anything I've ever dreamt of!
> 
> My son has me helping him design/build stuff like this, mostly.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I thought I struck gold when I found those pics. :thumbup::thumbup:


Ha!  Cool robot! 

Sent from your mom.


----------



## bsmitty83 (Apr 4, 2013)

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Xparent Cyan Tapatalk 2


----------



## mrrick (Apr 4, 2013)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> LEGO pr0n.
> 
> 
> Sent from your mom.

Click to collapse



Huge f'ing thanks skinny. 









*signed


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Apr 4, 2013)

mrrick said:


> Huge f'ing thanks skinny.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



And you return my post with a manbaby?   Creepy! 

Sent from your mom.


----------



## mrrick (Apr 4, 2013)

Yeah, its all i had handy.. I owe you one. Im blaming it fully on the durban poison! 

*signed


----------



## Devildog78965 (Apr 4, 2013)

mrrick said:


> Huge f'ing thanks skinny.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



That's hot jk haha

sent from my Nexus 4 in Equestria
Click it I dare you?
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1784401


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Apr 4, 2013)

mrrick said:


> Yeah, its all i had handy.. I owe you one. Im blaming it fully on the durban poison!
> 
> *signed

Click to collapse



Blame it on nothing!  You've paid your dues. :thumbup:

Sent from your mom.


----------



## Dirk (Apr 4, 2013)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> LEGO pr0n.
> 
> 200,000 pieces.

Click to collapse



WOW! 

:good:


----------



## Devildog78965 (Apr 4, 2013)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> LEGO pr0n.
> 
> 200,000 pieces.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I hate legos damn I always stepped on them mother buckers

sent from my Nexus 4 in Equestria
Click it I dare you?
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1784401


----------



## Dirk (Apr 4, 2013)

xaccers said:


>

Click to collapse



Blackadder. Of course..! :laugh:


----------



## KnukLHead (Apr 4, 2013)

Sent from my SPH-L900 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## xaccers (Apr 4, 2013)

m0cha5hake said:


> WTF!!

Click to collapse



I'm sure its how we conquered 3/4 of the known world.
The natives were too busy trying to work out their change


----------



## m0cha5hake (Apr 4, 2013)

xaccers said:


> I'm sure its how we conquered 3/4 of the known world.
> The natives were too busy getting short changed

Click to collapse



FTFY


----------



## Dirk (Apr 4, 2013)

xaccers said:


> I'm sure its how we conquered 3/4 of the known world.
> The natives were too busy trying to work out their change

Click to collapse





m0cha5hake said:


> FTFY

Click to collapse


----------



## xaccers (Apr 4, 2013)

m0cha5hake said:


> FTFY

Click to collapse



How would they know with L/S/d? 


That's pounds shillings and pence not a hallucinogenic.


----------



## Dirk (Apr 4, 2013)

xaccers said:


> How would they know with L/S/d?
> 
> 
> That's pounds shillings and pence not a hallucinogenic.

Click to collapse



Many a time i've had occassion to think you don't get many Thrupenny bits to a Pound.


----------



## daniooo (Apr 4, 2013)




----------



## FinancialWar (Apr 4, 2013)

daniooo said:


>

Click to collapse



We Australians ain't afraid to make racial comments.


----------



## M_T_M (Apr 4, 2013)

FinancialWar said:


> We Australians ain't afraid to make racial comments.

Click to collapse



And us Moderators "ain't" afraid of banning users that post racial comments...just sayin'


----------



## Sleepy! (Apr 4, 2013)

FinancialWar said:


> We Australians ain't afraid to make racial comments.

Click to collapse



I think the whole world already knew that. 

Sent from my HTC Sensation using Tapatalk 2


----------



## themacman1000 (Apr 4, 2013)

Anonymous hacked some North Korea Twitter and Flickr accounts, official ones too. And they posted this.




No hate meant, I'm simply reposting.

Sent from my One X


----------



## Danial723 (Apr 4, 2013)

Ha!

Sent from my GT-I9505 using xda Premium


----------



## i9100g user (Apr 4, 2013)

themacman1000 said:


> Anonymous hacked some North Korea Twitter and Flickr accounts, official ones too. And they posted this.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



lol
No thanks button here !





sent from an Galaxy s3  GT I9300
Running perseus kernel 33.1 ,  XELLA 4.1.2 leaked build 
 forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1784401
* The other side of XDA *


----------



## matgras (Apr 4, 2013)

i9100g user said:


> lol
> No thanks button here !

Click to collapse



Here it is


----------



## sNoxious (Apr 4, 2013)




----------



## m0cha5hake (Apr 4, 2013)

themacman1000 said:


> Anonymous hacked some North Korea Twitter and Flickr accounts, official ones too. And they posted this.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Saw this earlier today. Anonymous has actually been doing some good things lately with this and what happened in Steubenville, Ohio.


----------



## 063_XOBX (Apr 4, 2013)

I hate this guy (Darryl Rouson).


----------



## malybru (Apr 4, 2013)

Photo pr0n


----------



## m0cha5hake (Apr 5, 2013)

063_XOBX said:


> I hate this guy (Darryl Rouson).

Click to collapse



Agreed. Can't recall anyone ever getting killed by a bong or pipe in Florida or the world for that matter.


----------



## mrrick (Apr 5, 2013)

*signed


----------



## Aust S5 (Apr 5, 2013)

FinancialWar said:


> We Australians ain't afraid to make racial comments.

Click to collapse


----------



## Dirk (Apr 5, 2013)




----------



## themacman1000 (Apr 5, 2013)

A month old picture of the view outside my house.




Sent from my One X


----------



## Dirk (Apr 5, 2013)

*10 Beautiful Places..*


----------



## husam666 (Apr 5, 2013)

---------- Post added at 05:30 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:26 PM ----------






]


----------



## mrrick (Apr 5, 2013)

*signed


----------



## Dirk (Apr 5, 2013)

mrrick said:


> *signed

Click to collapse



That's classic! :laugh:


----------



## jaszek (Apr 5, 2013)

DirkGently said:


>

Click to collapse



Pretty much my new Nature Bucket list.

I have others

Commie list includes Chernobyl, this old space agency place in Russia where they launched the Buran from, Cuba and North Korea

My Culture list has India for now. It's a pretty new list though, came up with it few days ago.


----------



## m0cha5hake (Apr 5, 2013)

Fuel Huffing Bears


----------



## Danial723 (Apr 6, 2013)

Sent from my GT-I9505 using xda Premium


----------



## mrrick (Apr 6, 2013)

Sup with tapatalk? Meh, here






*signed


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Apr 6, 2013)

Sent from your mom.


----------



## Sanjay (Apr 6, 2013)

I luv aliens..


----------



## mrrick (Apr 6, 2013)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Sent from your mom.

Click to collapse



Kim is entertaining 









*signed


----------



## malybru (Apr 6, 2013)




----------



## mrrick (Apr 6, 2013)

*s!gned


----------



## malybru (Apr 6, 2013)

Sandcastle pr0n


----------



## Danial723 (Apr 6, 2013)

Sent from my GT-I9505 using xda Premium


----------



## themacman1000 (Apr 6, 2013)

Danial723 said:


> Sent from my GT-I9505 using xda Premium

Click to collapse



Just saw that on Facebook and was gonna post it here. You beat me to it. 

Sent from my One X


----------



## Danial723 (Apr 6, 2013)

themacman1000 said:


> Just saw that on Facebook and was gonna post it here. You beat me to it.
> 
> Sent from my One X

Click to collapse



Lol....I found it on G+

Sent from my GT-I9505 using xda Premium


----------



## themacman1000 (Apr 6, 2013)

Whoever decided on the designation for these expiration labels has a sense of humor.




Sent from my One X


----------



## Danial723 (Apr 6, 2013)

themacman1000 said:


> Whoever decided on the designation for these expiration labels has a sense of humor.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



What is it?

Sent from my GT-I9505 using xda Premium


----------



## themacman1000 (Apr 6, 2013)

Danial723 said:


> What is it?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505 using xda Premium

Click to collapse



Do you mean what is the label on? It's on a Geranium Sap cleanser from Nahla Beauty. And it says LO1 or LOL.

Sent from my One X


----------



## Danial723 (Apr 6, 2013)

Yea whatever lol the label on it 

Sent from my GT-I9505 using xda Premium


----------



## mrrick (Apr 7, 2013)

*s!gned

---------- Post added at 10:59 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:51 PM ----------







*s!gned


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Apr 7, 2013)

mulletcutter said:


> And you can also do the finger way

Click to collapse



Haha the finger way yes 

Sent by my Kitteh he chews on muffins on my Sexy Nexi 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Apr 7, 2013)

Sent from your mom.


----------



## zianz (Apr 7, 2013)

Sent from my ST15i using xda premium


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Apr 7, 2013)

zianz said:


> Sent from my ST15i using xda premium

Click to collapse



Cool.   Mr Fusion exists! 

Sent from your mom.


----------



## zianz (Apr 7, 2013)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Cool.   Mr Fusion exists!
> 
> Sent from your mom.

Click to collapse





Sent from my ST15i using xda premium


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Apr 7, 2013)

zianz said:


> Sent from my ST15i using xda premium

Click to collapse



Glad you got my reference. :thumbup::thumbup:

Sent from your mom.


----------



## jRi0T68 (Apr 7, 2013)

It's not every day you see 7 Deloreans parked outside a rundown house. Some funky **** going down in there.

*-Accidental Asshole aka Jeremy*
[Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Apr 7, 2013)

jRi0T68 said:


> It's not every day you see 7 Deloreans parked outside a rundown house. Some funky **** going down in there.
> 
> *-Accidental Asshole aka Jeremy*
> [Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying

Click to collapse



But what year is all that sht going down in? 

Sent from your mom.


----------



## jRi0T68 (Apr 7, 2013)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> But what year is all that sht going down in?
> 
> Sent from your mom.

Click to collapse



Lol. Not sure, but it looks like San Bernardino. Don't ever go to San Bernardino. It's not even ghetto enough to be interesting, just run down.

It could be 7 Martys from different time periods all met up for an epic beer pong tournament.

*-Accidental Asshole aka Jeremy*
[Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Apr 7, 2013)

jRi0T68 said:


> Lol. Not sure, but it looks like San Bernardino. Don't ever go to San Bernardino. It's not even ghetto enough to be interesting, just run down.
> 
> It could be 7 Martys from different time periods all met up for an epic beer pong tournament.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I'm about 60 miles from San Bernardino,  and even farther away from the age of beer pong,  so yeah... Sweet DeLorean convention. 

Sent from your mom.


----------



## jRi0T68 (Apr 7, 2013)

I'm in SB County, in one of the very few nice parts and have done work that led me all over the city and every crappy corner of the county. I'm also well past beer pong age, but what the hell else would 7 McFlies do when they've travelled decades to meet up? 

*-Accidental Asshole aka Jeremy*
[Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Apr 7, 2013)

jRi0T68 said:


> I'm in SB County, in one of the very few nice parts and have done work that led me all over the city and every crappy corner of the county. I'm also well past beer pong age, but what the hell else would 7 McFlies do when they've travelled decades to meet up?
> 
> *-Accidental Asshole aka Jeremy*
> [Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying

Click to collapse



They would channel Chuck Berry and Eddie Van Halen and start a band. 

Sent from your mom.


----------



## Dirk (Apr 7, 2013)

jRi0T68 said:


> I'm in SB County, in one of the very few nice parts and have done work that led me all over the city and every crappy corner of the county. I'm also well past beer pong age, but what the hell else would 7 McFlies do when they've travelled decades to meet up?
> 
> *-Accidental Asshole aka Jeremy*
> [Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying

Click to collapse




I once worked with a guy that used to be a cop in San Bernardino. He'd moved with his family to the UK in the hope of raising his kids somewhere safe. I guess he'd seen too much of the underbelly of life being a cop there.


----------



## roofrider (Apr 7, 2013)

Censorship towel


----------



## vj_dustin (Apr 7, 2013)

whyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy


----------



## malybru (Apr 7, 2013)

Lime pr0n


----------



## matgras (Apr 7, 2013)

malybru said:


> Lime pr0n

Click to collapse



Looks like a wormhole

sony xperia ray 
ics 4.0.4 rooted
stock rom


----------



## malybru (Apr 7, 2013)

Peg pr0n


----------



## zianz (Apr 7, 2013)

iPoo
Sent from my ST15i using xda premium


----------



## matgras (Apr 7, 2013)

zianz said:


> iPoo
> Sent from my ST15i using xda premium

Click to collapse



What a ****ty idevice 

sony xperia ray 
ics 4.0.4 rooted
stock rom


----------



## m0cha5hake (Apr 8, 2013)




----------



## roofrider (Apr 8, 2013)

A few cheezburger stuff.


----------



## malybru (Apr 8, 2013)




----------



## M_T_M (Apr 8, 2013)

malybru said:


>

Click to collapse



That's not creepy at all!!!! 

Also...


----------



## roofrider (Apr 8, 2013)

malybru said:


>

Click to collapse



Oh my God! Did i just see the grumpy cat smile?


----------



## xaccers (Apr 8, 2013)

roofrider said:


> Oh my God! Did i just see the grumpy cat smile?

Click to collapse


----------



## roofrider (Apr 8, 2013)

xaccers said:


>

Click to collapse



Good.





--MOARRR--


----------



## mrrick (Apr 8, 2013)

*s!gned


----------



## mrrick (Apr 9, 2013)

Woodstock
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*s!gned


----------



## M_T_M (Apr 9, 2013)

mrrick said:


> Woodstock
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Is he popping tags? 

***************
La calaca tilica y flaca!!


----------



## Danial723 (Apr 9, 2013)

M_T_M said:


> Is he pooping tags?
> 
> ***************
> La calaca tilica y flaca!!

Click to collapse




FTFY
Sent from my GT-I9505 using xda Premium


----------



## themacman1000 (Apr 9, 2013)

mrrick said:


> Woodstock
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I lived in Woodstock for about a year once. It was a terrible bug infested, drugged out swamp. I can only make light of it now that I've been gone from there for almost 4 years.:beer:

Sent from my One X


----------



## mrrick (Apr 9, 2013)

Haha. K. Done now
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*s!gned


----------



## bsmitty83 (Apr 9, 2013)

Go Blue ! Get that title 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Xparent Cyan Tapatalk 2


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Apr 9, 2013)

Sent from your mom.


----------



## orb3000 (Apr 9, 2013)

*FYI*


----------



## vj_dustin (Apr 9, 2013)

orb3000 said:


>

Click to collapse



I don't know.
'Mehico' sounds racist :/


----------



## poyensa (Apr 9, 2013)

Relax, and keep politics out of XDA. Also politic pics. Peace.


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Apr 9, 2013)

Sent from your mom.


----------



## mrrick (Apr 10, 2013)

*s!gned

---------- Post added at 08:43 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:08 PM ----------










*s!gned


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Apr 10, 2013)

Sent from your mom.


----------



## mrrick (Apr 10, 2013)

*s!gned


----------



## malybru (Apr 10, 2013)

Pond pr0n


----------



## vj_dustin (Apr 10, 2013)

mrrick said:


> *s!gned

Click to collapse



Daymmmmm!


----------



## IDeeJay91 (Apr 10, 2013)




----------



## malybru (Apr 10, 2013)




----------



## KennyJoe69 (Apr 10, 2013)

Sent from my ADR6400L using xda app-developers app


----------



## mvthakar (Apr 10, 2013)




----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Apr 10, 2013)

Sent from your mom.


----------



## mrrick (Apr 11, 2013)

malybru said:


> Pond pr0n

Click to collapse



WOW. JUST WOW. 

*s!gned


----------



## freakboy13 (Apr 11, 2013)

Lol


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Apr 11, 2013)

Sent from your mom.


----------



## malybru (Apr 11, 2013)

Llama eye


----------



## mrrick (Apr 11, 2013)

*s!gned


----------



## themacman1000 (Apr 11, 2013)

mrrick said:


> *s!gned

Click to collapse



That's even better. 

Sent from my One X


----------



## mrrick (Apr 12, 2013)

Googly eyes make ANYTHING better. Tru story bro

*s!gned


----------



## cyanogendroid (Apr 12, 2013)

Lol'd at this


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Apr 12, 2013)

Sent from your mom.


----------



## vj_dustin (Apr 12, 2013)

mrrick said:


> Googly eyes make ANYTHING better. Tru story bro
> 
> *s!gned

Click to collapse



You follow buzzfeed?

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## mrrick (Apr 12, 2013)

vj_dustin said:


> You follow buzzfeed?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



i use taptu. it mashes cheezburger, buzzfeed, imgur, ifixedit, awkward family portraits and about a zillion more into one convienent stream. i lose hours,  literally, whenever i open my feed..

umm. fail? 





*s!gned


----------



## malybru (Apr 12, 2013)

Can you feel it?


----------



## mrrick (Apr 12, 2013)

just picked this up on my lunch break. fyi. they're fan-f'ing-tastic. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*s!gned


----------



## malybru (Apr 12, 2013)

Paint pr0n:

Singaporean artist Keng Lye makes 3D animals by filling bowls, buckets, and boxes with alternating layers of acrylic paint and resin.


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Apr 13, 2013)

Sent from your mom.


----------



## mrrick (Apr 13, 2013)

*s!gned


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Apr 14, 2013)

Sent from your mom.


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Apr 14, 2013)

Sent from your mom.


----------



## mrrick (Apr 14, 2013)

*s!gned

---------- Post added at 10:05 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:02 PM ----------




TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Sent from your mom.

Click to collapse



lol... rock and mutherf*$? ing roll *****es!! 


*s!gned


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Apr 14, 2013)

mrrick said:


> *s!gned
> 
> ---------- Post added at 10:05 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:02 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Yeeeeaaah! 

Sent from your mom.


----------



## mrrick (Apr 14, 2013)

*s!gned


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Apr 14, 2013)

Sent from your mom.


----------



## mrrick (Apr 14, 2013)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Sent from your mom.

Click to collapse



holy hell dude.. that pleases parts of me

*s!gned


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Apr 14, 2013)

mrrick said:


> holy hell dude.. that pleases parts of me
> 
> *s!gned

Click to collapse



Barkley is hilarious.  And probably drunk most times. :beer:

Sent from your mom.


----------



## mrrick (Apr 14, 2013)

found on a federal inmates boot. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




it's a handcuff key. 
*s!gned


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Apr 14, 2013)

mrrick said:


> found on a federal inmates boot.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse




Brilliant. 
Sent from your mom.


----------



## mrrick (Apr 14, 2013)

*s!gned


----------



## BabyHuey (Apr 14, 2013)

Sent from my Nexus 10 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Apr 14, 2013)

Sent from your mom.


----------



## malybru (Apr 14, 2013)




----------



## mrrick (Apr 15, 2013)

billion dollar idea right there

*s!gned


----------



## Danial723 (Apr 15, 2013)

mrrick said:


> billion dollar idea right there
> 
> *s!gned

Click to collapse



Good god....the wizard of wonderland.....epic

Sent from my GT-I9505 using xda Premium

---------- Post added at 09:08 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:08 PM ----------

Yea I live in kansas

Sent from my GT-I9505 using xda Premium


----------



## Danial723 (Apr 15, 2013)

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## malybru (Apr 15, 2013)

Who takes these pictures?


----------



## jugg1es (Apr 15, 2013)

ShevT said:


> Чтож так высоко то?

Click to collapse



English please 

_        “For those of you in the cheap seats I'd like ya to clap your hands to this one; the rest of you can just rattle your jewelry!” ― John Lennon      _


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Apr 15, 2013)

ShevT said:


> Чтож так высоко то?

Click to collapse





Sent by my Kitteh he chews on muffins on my Sexy Nexi 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## zianz (Apr 15, 2013)

Driving Nemo 

Sent from my ST15i using xda premium


----------



## malybru (Apr 15, 2013)

HEEE HEEE HEEEE HEEEE HEEEE


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Apr 15, 2013)

Sent from your mom.


----------



## zianz (Apr 15, 2013)

Sent from my ST15i using xda premium


----------



## Archer (Apr 15, 2013)

Political issues are not welcome here.

"Jokes" about potential nuclear attacks are not welcome here.

Also, moaning about rules being broken without actually reporting anything is not welcome here.

We all know the rules and have been here long enough to know everyone and play nicely, so let's try and do that, okay?

Now please stop tainting one of the best threads on the whole of teh internetz!

Go about your business nicely now please


----------



## Danial723 (Apr 15, 2013)

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Android Pizza (Apr 15, 2013)

Archer said:


> Political issues are not welcome here.
> 
> "Jokes" about potential nuclear attacks are not welcome here.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Thank you!

Sent from my MB886 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## vj_dustin (Apr 15, 2013)

Archer said:


> Political issues are not welcome here.
> 
> "Jokes" about potential nuclear attacks are not welcome here.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse









Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2

---------- Post added at 02:24 AM ---------- Previous post was at 02:21 AM ----------

Also how do I share gifs from tapatalk? :/

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Archer (Apr 15, 2013)

Yay!  We're all friends again


----------



## Danial723 (Apr 15, 2013)

Archer said:


> Yay!  We're all friends again

Click to collapse



Because we're men, manly men.

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## mrrick (Apr 16, 2013)

*s!gned


----------



## M_T_M (Apr 16, 2013)

mrrick said:


> *s!gned

Click to collapse



Lololololol


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Apr 16, 2013)

Sent from your mom.


----------



## vj_dustin (Apr 16, 2013)

Trying to open Mediafire on dad's Nokia C3-00.. :banghead:






Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## MissionImprobable (Apr 16, 2013)

---------- Post added at 01:29 AM ---------- Previous post was at 01:16 AM ----------




Archer said:


> Yay!  We're all friends again

Click to collapse







But we don't want the Irish!


----------



## roofrider (Apr 16, 2013)




----------



## mrrick (Apr 16, 2013)

*s!gned


----------



## malybru (Apr 16, 2013)




----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Apr 16, 2013)

Sent from your mom.


----------



## jugg1es (Apr 16, 2013)

_         “If debugging is the process of removing bugs, then programming must be the process of putting them in.”    _


----------



## Dirk (Apr 16, 2013)

malybru said:


> HEEE HEEE HEEEE HEEEE HEEEE

Click to collapse



That.Is.So.Awesome. :good:

And did somebody call my baby 'one of the best threads on teh Internets'? I feel humbled. I should contribute:


----------



## malybru (Apr 16, 2013)

Vortex pr0n:


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Apr 16, 2013)

Sent from your mom.


----------



## Dirk (Apr 16, 2013)

^^ Roffle


----------



## jRi0T68 (Apr 16, 2013)

*-Accidental Asshole aka Jeremy*
[Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying


----------



## matrix0886 (Apr 16, 2013)




----------



## roofrider (Apr 16, 2013)




----------



## mrrick (Apr 16, 2013)

*s!gned


----------



## themacman1000 (Apr 16, 2013)

mrrick said:


> *s!gned

Click to collapse



^^^
Hahaha. 

Sent from my One X


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Apr 16, 2013)

Sent from your mom.


----------



## M_T_M (Apr 16, 2013)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Sent from your mom.

Click to collapse



lolololol


----------



## mrrick (Apr 17, 2013)

sup skinny, mtm, macman..? how's the ol hammer hangin gentlemen? 



please be a teacher, please be a teacher





*s!gned

---------- Post added at 07:03 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:47 PM ----------




TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Sent from your mom.

Click to collapse








*s!gned


----------



## themacman1000 (Apr 17, 2013)

Little do my parents know...



Course they look nothing like that IRL. 
:beer:

Sent from my One X

---------- Post added at 08:42 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:38 PM ----------




mrrick said:


> sup skinny, mtm, macman..? how's the ol hammer hangin gentlemen?
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Oh, you know, it's hangin. 
I'm still posting more in OT than I am in my devices section...

Sent from my One X

---------- Post added at 08:42 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:42 PM ----------




mrrick said:


> sup skinny, mtm, macman..? how's the ol hammer hangin gentlemen?
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Oh, you know, it's hangin. 
I'm still posting more in OT than I am in my devices section...

Sent from my One X


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Apr 17, 2013)

Sup mrrick!   Sorry I missed your comment. I've been good, thanks.   Nice to be back here on a regular basis again. :thumbup::thumbup:



I think this might be photoshopped. 







Sent from your mom.


----------



## mrrick (Apr 17, 2013)

themacman1000 said:


> Oh, you know, it's hangin.
> I'm still posting more in OT than I am in my devices section...
> 
> Sent from my One X

Click to collapse



yeah, besides BRKs uccw thread. this is the only other thead i visit. for a LONG time now. 






*s!gned


----------



## mrrick (Apr 17, 2013)

*s!gned


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Apr 17, 2013)

mrrick said:


> *s!gned

Click to collapse



You're on the chive too huh? 

Sent from your mom.

---------- Post added at 07:48 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:47 PM ----------







Sent from your mom.


----------



## malybru (Apr 17, 2013)

Ski pr0n:


----------



## Poland_Developers (Apr 17, 2013)




----------



## Dirk (Apr 17, 2013)

Alison Brie is the coolest:


----------



## Archer (Apr 17, 2013)




----------



## malybru (Apr 17, 2013)




----------



## Dirk (Apr 17, 2013)




----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Apr 17, 2013)

Sent from your mom.


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Apr 17, 2013)

Sent from your mom.


----------



## domini99 (Apr 17, 2013)

Best postcard ever 

Sent from my severe damaged phone..
Motherboard severe damaged


----------



## mrrick (Apr 17, 2013)

*s!gned


----------



## malybru (Apr 17, 2013)




----------



## mrrick (Apr 17, 2013)

malybru said:


>

Click to collapse



im a longtime subscriber









*s!gned


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Apr 18, 2013)

mrrick said:


> *s!gned

Click to collapse



Hahaha 



This guy is near my town, I am so ready to call. 





Sent from your mom.


----------



## roofrider (Apr 18, 2013)

No. Stop.


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Apr 18, 2013)

Sent from your mom.


----------



## vj_dustin (Apr 18, 2013)

Diddy was bullseye. :thumbup:

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## mrrick (Apr 18, 2013)

*s!gned


----------



## Android Pizza (Apr 18, 2013)

mrrick said:


> *s!gned

Click to collapse



Well, that's depressing...

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## mrrick (Apr 18, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> Well, that's depressing...
> 
> Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



my bad









*s!gned


----------



## Android Pizza (Apr 18, 2013)

mrrick said:


> my bad
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



And that's supposed to make me feel better?

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## malybru (Apr 18, 2013)




----------



## mrrick (Apr 18, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> And that's supposed to make me feel better?
> 
> Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



is this thing on?!  *tap* *tap*
tough crowd tonight.. lets see. ummmm








do anything for you? i mean. this. this is pure gold!?! a repost yes.. but still, inspiring right? 

*s!gned


----------



## M_T_M (Apr 19, 2013)

***********************
La calaca tilica y flaca!!


----------



## Android Pizza (Apr 19, 2013)

mrrick said:


> is this thing on?!  *tap* *tap*
> tough crowd tonight.. lets see. ummmm
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Now THAT is lol-worthy.

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## mrrick (Apr 19, 2013)

M_T_M said:


> View attachment 1893958
> 
> ***********************
> La calaca tilica y flaca!!

Click to collapse



HAHAHAHAHAHAHABAB
this one made the ol' hernia hurt a little.. :thumbup::thumbup:

*s!gned


----------



## mightybrick (Apr 19, 2013)

I hope this isn't a repost.

---------- Post added at 08:07 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:01 PM ----------






Windows got something right for once.


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Apr 19, 2013)

Sent from your mom.


----------



## Dirk (Apr 19, 2013)

*Rimmer...*


----------



## Archer (Apr 19, 2013)

*Brittas...*


----------



## Dirk (Apr 19, 2013)

Archer said:


>

Click to collapse


----------



## Dirk (Apr 19, 2013)




----------



## vj_dustin (Apr 19, 2013)

Any fans here? 






Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## DD-Ripper (Apr 19, 2013)

XD !!!!






Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Apr 19, 2013)

-kcco-


----------



## roofrider (Apr 19, 2013)

Lol priceless.


----------



## vj_dustin (Apr 19, 2013)

DD-Ripper said:


> XD !!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



My god who photo shopped that car in there.. 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## krauzerII (Apr 19, 2013)




----------



## jugg1es (Apr 19, 2013)

_    “If you judge people, you have no time to love them.” 
― Mother Teresa       _


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Apr 19, 2013)

jugg1es said:


> _    “If you judge people, you have no time to love them.”
> ― Mother Teresa       _

Click to collapse








-kcco-


----------



## mrrick (Apr 20, 2013)

*s!gned


----------



## cyanogendroid (Apr 20, 2013)

jugg1es said:


> _    “If you judge people, you have no time to love them.”
> ― Mother Teresa       _

Click to collapse



That's amazing 

Sent from my socks


----------



## mrrick (Apr 21, 2013)

*s!gned


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Apr 21, 2013)

-kcco-


----------



## domini99 (Apr 21, 2013)

Sent from my bigger sending thing..
_No, i didnt change sig, im using my tablet_


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Apr 21, 2013)

domini99 said:


> View attachment 1899292
> 
> Sent from my bigger sending thing..
> _No, i didnt change sig, im using my tablet_

Click to collapse



Why double post? 

-kcco-


----------



## domini99 (Apr 21, 2013)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Why double post?
> 
> -kcco-

Click to collapse



Huh?

Sent from my GT-S5570 using xda app-developers app


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Apr 21, 2013)

domini99 said:


> Huh?
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5570 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



you posted the same pic in another thread.


----------



## domini99 (Apr 21, 2013)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> you posted the same pic in another thread.

Click to collapse



What? Where?

Sent from my GT-S5570 using xda app-developers app


----------



## donzzy (Apr 21, 2013)

Lol what thread is this?  So I can just post any off topic stuff huh? 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda premium


----------



## donzzy (Apr 21, 2013)

So here's my off-topic lol post for today.  

Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda premium


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Apr 21, 2013)

domini99 said:


> What? Where?
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5570 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



I'm in the early stages of dementia....i could have sworn.....nvm.....here's an image.


----------



## domini99 (Apr 21, 2013)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> I'm in the early stages of dementia....i could have sworn.....nvm.....here's an image.

Click to collapse



Well, i just downloaded the image so i think i havent posted this before
But i could be wrong

Sent from my GT-S5570 using xda app-developers app


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Apr 21, 2013)

domini99 said:


> Well, i just downloaded the image so i think i havent posted this before
> But i could be wrong
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5570 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



If you post it again,  I'll be there to tell you.   The more you know. 

-kcco-


----------



## malybru (Apr 21, 2013)




----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Apr 21, 2013)

Terry Bozzio.  The most pretentios drummer that ever lived.


----------



## nikzDHD (Apr 21, 2013)

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Apr 21, 2013)

-kcco-


----------



## jugg1es (Apr 21, 2013)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> -kcco-

Click to collapse



I want..... 


_       "I went to a gentleman's cybercafe — and they offered me a 'laptop dance'."   _


----------



## stuffinthesky (Apr 22, 2013)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> I'm in the early stages of dementia....i could have sworn.....nvm.....here's an image.

Click to collapse



Was that a ****ing star trek episode?

<sig> pm me


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Apr 22, 2013)

stuffinthesky said:


> Was that a ****ing star trek episode?
> 
> <sig> pm me

Click to collapse



Because 90s.




-kcco-


----------



## mrrick (Apr 22, 2013)

*s!gned


----------



## Android Pizza (Apr 22, 2013)

mrrick said:


> *s!gned

Click to collapse



Why grow a tree to make a chair when you can chop one down to make a chair? 

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## mulletcutter (Apr 22, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> Why grow a tree to make a chair when you can chop one down to make a chair?
> 
> Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



How many other people can say they grew a chair?


----------



## dr.lube (Apr 22, 2013)

Tony 11 (CM10) - KK118 - NewBootloader


----------



## jRi0T68 (Apr 22, 2013)

*-Accidental Asshole aka Jeremy*
[Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying


----------



## Dirk (Apr 22, 2013)




----------



## orb3000 (Apr 22, 2013)




----------



## Dirk (Apr 22, 2013)




----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Apr 22, 2013)

-kcco-


----------



## mrrick (Apr 22, 2013)

*s!gned


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Apr 22, 2013)

-kcco-


----------



## malybru (Apr 22, 2013)




----------



## mrrick (Apr 23, 2013)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> -kcco-

Click to collapse



lmao.. chive on brotha! 







*s!gned


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Apr 23, 2013)

mrrick said:


> lmao.. chive on brotha!
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse




Always! 
-kcco-


----------



## jRi0T68 (Apr 23, 2013)

*-Accidental Asshole aka Jeremy*
[Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying


----------



## Dirk (Apr 23, 2013)




----------



## jugg1es (Apr 23, 2013)

_      “It's not true that I had nothing on. I had the radio on.”*―*Marilyn Monroe   _


----------



## themacman1000 (Apr 23, 2013)

jugg1es said:


> _      “It's not true that I had nothing on. I had the radio on.”*―*Marilyn Monroe   _

Click to collapse



Haha. 

Sent from my One X


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Apr 23, 2013)

-kcco-


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Apr 23, 2013)

-kcco-


----------



## Android Pizza (Apr 23, 2013)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> -kcco-

Click to collapse



It looks normal...and then you see it.

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## malybru (Apr 23, 2013)

Bath pr0n:


----------



## mrrick (Apr 23, 2013)

malybru said:


> Bath pr0n:

Click to collapse



woah.. 









*s!gned


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Apr 23, 2013)

-kcco-


----------



## mrrick (Apr 24, 2013)

*s!gned


----------



## matrix0886 (Apr 24, 2013)

DirkGently said:


>

Click to collapse



At first I was like, "ooook." And then I saw Batman and Spiderman walking in the background


----------



## jugg1es (Apr 24, 2013)

_    “Without deviation from the norm, progress is not possible.”*―*Frank Zappa    _


----------



## Dirk (Apr 24, 2013)




----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Apr 24, 2013)

Way to go,  Europe. :thumbup:






-kcco-


----------



## malybru (Apr 24, 2013)

Skywalk Nope


----------



## Dirk (Apr 24, 2013)




----------



## malybru (Apr 24, 2013)

^^^^^^^^^^^^Awesome BBQ ^^^^^^^^^^^^^^


----------



## Dirk (Apr 24, 2013)

malybru said:


> ^^^^^^^^^^^^Awesome BBQ ^^^^^^^^^^^^^^

Click to collapse



Lulz. Turn off the fans and overclock until you can grill a steak on the top! :good:


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Apr 24, 2013)

Thought I'd share a personal pic... Got my newest tshirt this past Saturday. 






-kcco-


----------



## M_T_M (Apr 24, 2013)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Thought I'd share a personal pic... Got my newest tshirt this past Saturday.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Apr 24, 2013)

M_T_M said:


>

Click to collapse



I posted it in the mafia thread.  Never here. 

-kcco-


----------



## M_T_M (Apr 24, 2013)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> I posted it in the mafia thread.  Never here.
> 
> -kcco-

Click to collapse



I still stand by my meme..so....LULZ to you!!! :victory: :silly:


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Apr 24, 2013)

M_T_M said:


> I still stand by my meme..so....LULZ to you!!! :victory: :silly:

Click to collapse



Stop picking on me and go read a book. 






-kcco-


----------



## M_T_M (Apr 24, 2013)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Stop picking on me and go read a book.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



But, but, but...I did read that book you wrote already :crying:


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Apr 24, 2013)

M_T_M said:


> But, but, but...I did read that book you wrote already :crying:

Click to collapse



OK but you have to read the words, not just look at the pictures mmmkay? 

-kcco-


----------



## daninet (Apr 24, 2013)

Ass of the day


----------



## M_T_M (Apr 24, 2013)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> OK but you have to read the words, not just look at the pictures mmmkay?
> 
> -kcco-

Click to collapse


----------



## GalaxySII5191 (Apr 24, 2013)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Thought I'd share a personal pic... Got my newest tshirt this past Saturday.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



A fellow Rhode Islander.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Apr 24, 2013)

GalaxySII5191 said:


> A fellow Rhode Islander.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



I live in California.

-kcco-


----------



## GalaxySII5191 (Apr 24, 2013)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> I live in California.
> 
> -kcco-

Click to collapse



Darn 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## mrrick (Apr 24, 2013)

GalaxySII5191 said:


> Darn
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



plus. rhode island is shaped nothing like texas. at all. 


haha. that shirt is boss




*s!gned


----------



## GalaxySII5191 (Apr 24, 2013)

mrrick said:


> plus. rhode island is shaped nothing like texas. at all.
> 
> 
> haha. that shirt is boss
> ...

Click to collapse



Lol I know a few of my friends have that shirt. You'd be surprised at how many Rhode Islander never notice that that's Texas

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Apr 24, 2013)

-kcco-


----------



## mrrick (Apr 24, 2013)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> -kcco-

Click to collapse



that's..that's all plastic forks and spoons etc. mother of god. where do people find the time?! 



*s!gned


----------



## malybru (Apr 24, 2013)

plastic bottle sculpture


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Apr 25, 2013)

-kcco-


----------



## roofrider (Apr 25, 2013)

A big one


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Apr 25, 2013)

-kcco-


----------



## Dirk (Apr 25, 2013)

^^ MJF, right?



roofrider said:


>

Click to collapse



:laugh:


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Apr 25, 2013)

DirkGently said:


> ^^ MJF, right?

Click to collapse



Yes sir.


----------



## roofrider (Apr 25, 2013)

DirkGently said:


>

Click to collapse



Scary panties.





Following up on your earlier Emma Watson gif, who would've thought?!


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Apr 25, 2013)

roofrider said:


> Scary panties.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Holy sht, thats a hot pic.  Spank bank material.   Thank you.


----------



## Dirk (Apr 25, 2013)

^^ Blimey! 

I need a cold shower now.


----------



## roofrider (Apr 25, 2013)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Holy sht, thats a hot pic.  Spank bank material.   Thank you.

Click to collapse



You're welcome! 
More here http://ohnotheydidnt.livejournal.com/76323572.html.


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Apr 25, 2013)

roofrider said:


> You're welcome!
> More here http://ohnotheydidnt.livejournal.com/76323572.html.

Click to collapse



jesus, she's such a natural.


----------



## roofrider (Apr 25, 2013)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> jesus, she's such a natural.

Click to collapse



These 2 are my fav.


----------



## Dirk (Apr 25, 2013)

*Emma Watson...*

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1088529


----------



## roofrider (Apr 25, 2013)

DirkGently said:


> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1088529

Click to collapse



She approves.


----------



## Gnarled (Apr 25, 2013)

EDIT: Ah dammit, the gif's didn't work.  Well it's all here. 

http://imgur.com/gallery/0zGBH


----------



## Dirk (Apr 25, 2013)




----------



## orb3000 (Apr 25, 2013)

Yes please!


----------



## vj_dustin (Apr 25, 2013)

Am I the only one who thinks Emma Watson is nothing when Emma Stone comes into picture.. :/


----------



## roofrider (Apr 25, 2013)

vj_dustin said:


> Am I the only one who thinks Emma Watson is nothing when Emma Stone comes into picture.. :/

Click to collapse



GTFO!

Also Amanda Seyfried before Emma Stone for me.


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Apr 25, 2013)

vj_dustin said:


> Am I the only one who thinks Emma Watson is nothing when Emma Stone comes into picture.. :/

Click to collapse








-kcco-


----------



## roofrider (Apr 25, 2013)

That awkward moment.






Gtfo and let me sleep.





I don't know what this is.





Scissors pr0n?





And then this.


----------



## jaszek (Apr 25, 2013)

vj_dustin said:


> Am I the only one who thinks Emma Watson is nothing when Emma Stone comes into picture.. :/

Click to collapse



You know what's better? Emma Watson AND Emma Stone in the same picture.


----------



## roofrider (Apr 25, 2013)

Don't think/not sure if this affects me but found this on the interwebs.


----------



## M_T_M (Apr 25, 2013)

roofrider said:


> Don't think/not sure if this affects me but found this on the interwebs.

Click to collapse



Seems legitimo...-_-

***********************
La calaca tilica y flaca!!


----------



## Danial723 (Apr 25, 2013)

Proxy server

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## vj_dustin (Apr 25, 2013)

roofrider said:


> GTFO!
> 
> Also Amanda Seyfried before Emma Stone for me.

Click to collapse









TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> -kcco-

Click to collapse



Hmm so I AM the only one.

PS: Emma Watson will never be the actress Emma Stone is already!



jaszek said:


> You know what's better? Emma Watson AND Emma Stone in the same picture.

Click to collapse



Yep you're right!! 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Apr 25, 2013)

-kcco-


----------



## Dirk (Apr 26, 2013)




----------



## roofrider (Apr 26, 2013)

DirkGently said:


>

Click to collapse



Lol!
















This is just gross.


----------



## Dirk (Apr 26, 2013)

roofrider said:


> ..
> 
> This is just gross.

Click to collapse



Synthol. Dangerous and disgusting.

Otherwise, some funny n00bs there!


----------



## Archer (Apr 26, 2013)

Liger.  That is all.


----------



## Dirk (Apr 26, 2013)

Archer said:


> Liger.  That is all.

Click to collapse



This one always bought home the sheer enormity of the beast for me:






Here kitty, kitty, kitty...


----------



## PVL_93_RU (Apr 26, 2013)

jaszek said:


> You know what's better? Emma Watson AND Emma Stone in the same picture.

Click to collapse



You know what's even better?
These two in bed together and having fun with each other


----------



## Dirk (Apr 26, 2013)

Repost for those who didn't see it first time around.


----------



## vj_dustin (Apr 26, 2013)

hahahahahahahahahaha
That's the most brilliant one I've seen in a long time!


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Apr 26, 2013)

-kcco-


----------



## Dirk (Apr 26, 2013)

*Ouch!*


----------



## PVL_93_RU (Apr 26, 2013)

Is he alright?


----------



## Dirk (Apr 26, 2013)

Fatal1ty_18_RUS said:


> Is he alright?

Click to collapse



Humiliated but otherwise fine i expect. There's plenty of room when the bar is lowered to avoid trapping/squishing incidents.


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Apr 26, 2013)

-kcco-


----------



## PVL_93_RU (Apr 26, 2013)

DirkGently said:


> Humiliated but otherwise fine i expect. There's plenty of room when the bar is lowered to avoid trapping/squishing incidents.

Click to collapse



Good to know


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Apr 27, 2013)

-kcco-


----------



## roofrider (Apr 27, 2013)

DirkGently said:


> Repost for those who didn't see it first time around.

Click to collapse



:laugh:
That's awesome!

This. Toad workout or is he trying to swim? Was unable to find a gif hence the video.





And a prank.


----------



## Dirk (Apr 27, 2013)

roofrider said:


> :laugh:
> That's awesome!
> 
> This. Toad workout or is he trying to swim? Was unable to find a gif hence the video.
> ...

Click to collapse



Rofl, and ahahahahahaha! :laugh:


----------



## themacman1000 (Apr 27, 2013)

Hey Dirk, I got something for ya:


Spoiler









Sent from my One X


----------



## PVL_93_RU (Apr 27, 2013)

OMG, can't you put it under a spoiler? Not everyone has a 20+" display


----------



## themacman1000 (Apr 27, 2013)

Fatal1ty_18_RUS said:


> OMG, can't you put it under a spoiler? Not everyone has a 20+" display

Click to collapse



Me?? I can view it perfectly fine in my 4.7 inch screen...

Sent from my One X


----------



## PVL_93_RU (Apr 27, 2013)

themacman1000 said:


> Me?? I can view it perfectly fine in my 4.7 inch screen...
> 
> Sent from my One X

Click to collapse



It increased the page on my laptop with 13", right now it looks better


----------



## Dirk (Apr 27, 2013)

themacman1000 said:


> Hey Dirk, I got something for ya:
> 
> Sent from my One X

Click to collapse



I'm hoping someone more butch will play me in the movie! Perhaps Tom Hardy..


----------



## malybru (Apr 27, 2013)




----------



## Mr.Mischief (Apr 28, 2013)

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Apr 28, 2013)

-kcco-


----------



## stuffinthesky (Apr 28, 2013)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> -kcco-

Click to collapse



For real.

<sigatron> pm me


----------



## Dirk (Apr 28, 2013)

malybru said:


>

Click to collapse



Awesome!


----------



## mulletcutter (Apr 28, 2013)




----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Apr 28, 2013)

-kcco-


----------



## plegdroid (Apr 28, 2013)

recission hits pimp my ride .






ⓐⓝⓓⓡⓞⓢⓘⓓⓔ ⓘⓢ ⓝⓞⓣ  ⓐ  ⓢⓘⓝ


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Apr 29, 2013)

-kcco-


----------



## Dirk (Apr 29, 2013)

More HERE


----------



## malybru (Apr 29, 2013)




----------



## vj_dustin (Apr 29, 2013)

Are those king of fighters backgrounds?

---------- Post added at 03:08 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:08 PM ----------




malybru said:


>

Click to collapse



hahahahahahahhahahahahahahhahahahahahahhahahahahahahhahahahahahahhahahahahahahhahahahahahahhahahahahahahhahahahahahahhahahahahahahhahahahahahahhahahahahahahhahahahahahahhahahahahahahhahahahahahahhahahahahahahhahahahahahahhahahahahahahhahahahahahahhahahahahahahhahahahahahahhahahahahahahhahahahahahahhahahahahahahhahahahahahahhahahahahahahhahahahahahahhahahahahahahhahahahahahahhahahahahahahhahahahahahahhahahahahahahhahahahahahahhahahahahahahhahahahahahahhahahahahahahhahahahahahahhahahahahahahhahahahahahahhahahahahahahhahahahahahahhahahahahahahhahahahahahahhahahahahahahhahahahahahahhahahahahahahhahahahahahahhahahahahahah


----------



## roofrider (Apr 29, 2013)




----------



## Dirk (Apr 30, 2013)

WTF??..


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Apr 30, 2013)

-kcco-


----------



## roofrider (Apr 30, 2013)

DirkGently said:


>

Click to collapse



Let me use this for a change now.




--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Totally coool!


































And one for your sig Dirk.


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Apr 30, 2013)

-kcco-


----------



## Dirk (Apr 30, 2013)

roofrider said:


> ...
> And one for your sig Dirk.

Click to collapse



Yoink! (My sig is no more but my Photobucket Gif folder is filling up)

..and why is 'show content' now 'click to show content'? Wasn't it obvious what to do before? 

Dancing Vader is rofflesauce.


----------



## powerpoint45 (Apr 30, 2013)




----------



## jugg1es (Apr 30, 2013)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> -kcco-

Click to collapse








_  “Any girl can be glamorous. All you have to do is stand still and look stupid.”*―*Hedy Lamarr   _


----------



## bsmitty83 (May 1, 2013)

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Xparent Cyan Tapatalk 2


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (May 1, 2013)

bsmitty83 said:


> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Xparent Cyan Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



False.   He travels to 2015.

-kcco-


----------



## bsmitty83 (May 1, 2013)

Yea total Photoshop jobber 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Xparent Cyan Tapatalk 2


----------



## mulletcutter (May 1, 2013)

theskinnydrummer said:


> false.   He travels to 2015.
> 
> -kcco-

Click to collapse



1885,1955,1985(2), 2015


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (May 1, 2013)

mulletcutter said:


> 1885,1955,1985(2), 2015

Click to collapse



Why are you telling me, I already know. 

-kcco-


----------



## mulletcutter (May 1, 2013)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Why are you telling me, I already know.
> 
> -kcco-

Click to collapse



why did i get an email about you quoting me? weird. . i know you probably know, it was for the photochop


----------



## vj_dustin (May 1, 2013)

Good morning and welcome to the world of xda quote mails.
I had to mark it spam :/

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## boborone (May 1, 2013)

vj_dustin said:


> Good morning and welcome to the world of xda quote mails.
> I had to mark it spam :/
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Or you just turn off notifications in the control panel.

Sent from the Monster fueled thermo striper.


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (May 1, 2013)

mulletcutter said:


> why did i get an email about you quoting me? weird. . i know you probably know, it was for the photochop

Click to collapse



Dayum, that is weird. 


We cool though. 


Anyway... Back to it... 







-kcco-


----------



## jRi0T68 (May 1, 2013)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Dayum, that is weird.
> 
> 
> We cool though.
> ...

Click to collapse



That's as good as when Chick's became ****'s (buyout of Chick's sporting goods).

*-No longer accidental, just Jeremy.   F.cfb*
[Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying


----------



## vj_dustin (May 1, 2013)

boborone said:


> Or you just turn off notifications in the control panel.
> 
> Sent from the Monster fueled thermo striper.

Click to collapse



:good::good:
Never saw that option on Tapatalk, logged on via PC today


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (May 1, 2013)

jRi0T68 said:


> That's as good as when Chick's became ****'s (buyout of Chick's sporting goods).
> 
> *-No longer accidental, just Jeremy.   F.cfb*
> [Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying

Click to collapse



Chick's with dicks?   No thanks 

-kcco-


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (May 1, 2013)

-kcco-


----------



## Dirk (May 1, 2013)

^^


----------



## plegdroid (May 1, 2013)

Acid jazz. 






ⓐⓝⓓⓡⓞⓢⓘⓓⓔ ⓘⓢ ⓝⓞⓣ  ⓐ  ⓢⓘⓝ


----------



## Dirk (May 1, 2013)




----------



## jugg1es (May 1, 2013)

_  “Any girl can be glamorous. All you have to do is stand still and look stupid.”*―*Hedy Lamarr   _


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (May 1, 2013)

jugg1es said:


> _  “Any girl can be glamorous. All you have to do is stand still and look stupid.”*―*Hedy Lamarr   _

Click to collapse



Mmm time to buy a bigger oven. 









-kcco-


----------



## Dirk (May 1, 2013)

*Happy Birthday WWW!*






..and here's the first website, back at it's original URL:

http://info.cern.ch/hypertext/WWW/TheProject.html


----------



## drnecropolis (May 1, 2013)

Actually, yesterday was the birthday..

Say it, Don't spray it.


----------



## jugg1es (May 1, 2013)

_  “Any girl can be glamorous. All you have to do is stand still and look stupid.”*―*Hedy Lamarr   _


----------



## mrrick (May 2, 2013)

skinny, dont know what part of the interweb you've been visiting lately, but your contributions have been much appreciated. 





*s!gned


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (May 2, 2013)

Thank you sir.   I always hope to represent this thread, it's always been one of my favorites. 












-kcco-


----------



## Dirk (May 2, 2013)




----------



## MissionImprobable (May 2, 2013)

Glad to see this thread is getting back on track.


























---------- Post added at 01:53 AM ---------- Previous post was at 01:49 AM ----------


----------



## Dirk (May 2, 2013)

*Television pr0n*

Daenerys Targaryen vs Lucrezia Borgia?


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (May 2, 2013)

u madz bro?




wanna be unmadz?












u welcomez.


----------



## boborone (May 2, 2013)

DirkGently said:


> Daenerys Targaryen vs Lucrezia Borgia?

Click to collapse



The second one.

& thanks skinny.

Sent from the Monster fueled thermo striper.


----------



## boborone (May 2, 2013)

Sent from the Monster fueled thermo striper.


----------



## roofrider (May 2, 2013)

Rofl


----------



## malybru (May 2, 2013)




----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (May 2, 2013)

-kcco-


----------



## plegdroid (May 2, 2013)

unsure if re poost or not. 

ⓐⓝⓓⓡⓞⓢⓘⓓⓔ ⓘⓢ ⓝⓞⓣ  ⓐ  ⓢⓘⓝ


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (May 2, 2013)

-kcco-


----------



## Dirk (May 2, 2013)




----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (May 2, 2013)

Yes to all of the above.  Maybe not the kid though. 

-kcco-

---------- Post added at 10:32 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:00 AM ----------







-kcco-


----------



## plegdroid (May 2, 2013)

One of these pics is not like the
others,
One of these pics just doesn't
belong,
Can you tell which pic is not like the
others
By the time that I finish my song?

















ⓐⓝⓓⓡⓞⓢⓘⓓⓔ ⓘⓢ ⓝⓞⓣ  ⓐ  ⓢⓘⓝ


----------



## M_T_M (May 2, 2013)

plegdroid said:


> One of these pics is not like the
> others,
> One of these pics just doesn't
> belong,
> ...

Click to collapse


----------



## gmaster1 (May 2, 2013)

M_T_M said:


>

Click to collapse



My thoughts exactly...

That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## Dirk (May 2, 2013)

plegdroid said:


> One of these pics is not like the
> others,
> One of these pics just doesn't
> belong,
> ...

Click to collapse



One of them is Keira Knightley (i think), and all the others aren't.

What do i win? :silly:


----------



## plegdroid (May 2, 2013)

M_T_M said:


>

Click to collapse








evening /afternoon your trollship. 






ⓐⓝⓓⓡⓞⓢⓘⓓⓔ ⓘⓢ ⓝⓞⓣ  ⓐ  ⓢⓘⓝ


----------



## plegdroid (May 2, 2013)

DirkGently said:


> One of them is Keira Knightley (i think), so are all the others men?

Click to collapse





ⓐⓝⓓⓡⓞⓢⓘⓓⓔ ⓘⓢ ⓝⓞⓣ  ⓐ  ⓢⓘⓝ


----------



## mulletcutter (May 2, 2013)

M_T_M said:


>

Click to collapse



I'm still on pic 3


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (May 3, 2013)

Not sure why, but I want these. 
















-kcco-


----------



## mrrick (May 3, 2013)

*s!gned


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (May 3, 2013)

mrrick said:


> *s!gned

Click to collapse



Wow that's crazy.   He deserved it though. 

-kcco-

---------- Post added at 08:50 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:46 PM ----------








Slayer forever!!  \m/

-kcco-


----------



## mrrick (May 3, 2013)

*s!gned


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (May 3, 2013)

-kcco-


----------



## mrrick (May 3, 2013)

*s!gned


----------



## M_T_M (May 3, 2013)

mrrick said:


> *s!gned

Click to collapse



I...lol'd? 

***********************
La calaca tilica y flaca!!


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (May 3, 2013)

-kcco-


----------



## MissionImprobable (May 3, 2013)

M_T_M said:


> I...lol'd?
> 
> ***********************
> La calaca tilica y flaca!!

Click to collapse



Less LOL, more pics!


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (May 3, 2013)

Sent by my Kitteh he chews on muffins on meow Sexy Nexi 4  I love Tapatalk


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (May 3, 2013)

-kcco-


----------



## jugg1es (May 3, 2013)

_   “Pressure is something you feel when you don't know what the hell you're doing.”*―*Peyton Manning   _


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (May 3, 2013)

jugg1es said:


> _   “Pressure is something you feel when you don't know what the hell you're doing.”*―*Peyton Manning   _

Click to collapse



Roflcopter lol

-kcco-


----------



## Dirk (May 3, 2013)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Not sure why, but I want these.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Steve Buscemi ring? 



MissionImprobable said:


> Less LOL, more pics!

Click to collapse



#

Touche! :laugh:


----------



## Dirk (May 3, 2013)

*...and this cool church, in Norway:*


----------



## jugg1es (May 3, 2013)

_   “Pressure is something you feel when you don't know what the hell you're doing.”*―*Peyton Manning   _


----------



## Dirk (May 3, 2013)




----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (May 3, 2013)

-kcco-


----------



## Archer (May 3, 2013)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> -kcco-

Click to collapse



LOL

Going viral in 3... 2... 1...


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (May 3, 2013)

Archer said:


> LOL
> 
> Going viral in 3... 2... 1...

Click to collapse



I wish I would have made that.   It's truly something to be proud of. 

-kcco-

---------- Post added at 03:03 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:09 PM ----------

Dat view. 






-kcco-


----------



## mulletcutter (May 4, 2013)

This may have been posted, but since you guys like cats...


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (May 4, 2013)

Sent by my Kitteh he chews on muffins on meow Sexy Nexi 4


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (May 4, 2013)

-kcco-


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (May 4, 2013)

Me loves da kittehs

Sent by my Kitteh he chews on muffins on meow Sexy Nexi 4


----------



## mrrick (May 4, 2013)

*s!gned


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (May 4, 2013)

mrrick said:


> *s!gned

Click to collapse








Sent by my Kitteh he chews on muffins on meow Sexy Nexi 4


----------



## roofrider (May 4, 2013)

It's caturday!!


----------



## predatOr (May 4, 2013)




----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (May 4, 2013)

-kcco-


----------



## MissionImprobable (May 4, 2013)

DirkGently said:


>

Click to collapse



So much cocaine! Rainin' bricks, son.

---------- Post added at 02:13 AM ---------- Previous post was at 02:11 AM ----------




TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> I wish I would have made that.   It's truly something to be proud of.
> 
> -kcco-
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



My balls are recessing just from looking at that pic. Fuq dat.


----------



## TwitchyEye (May 4, 2013)

Bleh


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (May 4, 2013)

MissionImprobable said:


> So much cocaine! Rainin' bricks, son.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 02:13 AM ---------- Previous post was at 02:11 AM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I got feet tingles looking at it....and yes....the balls felt weightless for a sec.


----------



## freakboy13 (May 4, 2013)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Wow that's crazy.   He deserved it though.
> 
> -kcco-
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



WOW . Heartbroken and cant believe hes 
gone. Wtf @ life.

So tragic. Rip Jeff.
 Ps thanks for posting that skinnydrummer


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (May 4, 2013)

freakboy13 said:


> WOW . Heartbroken and cant believe hes
> gone. Wtf @ life.
> 
> So tragic. Rip Jeff.
> Ps thanks for posting that skinnydrummer

Click to collapse



It's part of the deal....we all pass.  But while we live, our "loved ones" pass.....puts things in perspective for us while we roll along....much respect.


----------



## jugg1es (May 4, 2013)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> I wish I would have made that.   It's truly something to be proud of.
> 
> -kcco-
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



That is a truly awesome sight 

_   “Pressure is something you feel when you don't know what the hell you're doing.”*―*Peyton Manning   _


----------



## roofrider (May 4, 2013)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Dat view.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Add this to that list.










And this is on a different mountain, a WIP.


----------



## PuffMaN (May 4, 2013)

its leet 'o clock!

Sent from my HTC Desire with Tapatalk Red because my XDA Premium app is beeing a female dog!


----------



## mrrick (May 4, 2013)

*s!gned


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (May 4, 2013)

-kcco-


----------



## freakboy13 (May 4, 2013)

I seen different versions of this before but this ones for Jeff....
\m/  \m/


----------



## domini99 (May 4, 2013)

roofrider said:


> It's caturday!!

Click to collapse




***** im fabulous

Sent from my sending thing..
_Pirates of the Caribbean = Grand Theft Boat_


----------



## mulletcutter (May 4, 2013)

I'm not a NASCAR fan, but this was good


----------



## wbchristmas (May 5, 2013)

Aww yeah.. 

(Hope it's not a repost..)


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (May 5, 2013)

-kcco-


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (May 5, 2013)




----------



## roofrider (May 5, 2013)




----------



## Dexcellium (May 5, 2013)




----------



## Dirk (May 6, 2013)

FAIL:






WIN:


----------



## Nate2 (May 6, 2013)

Treadmill computing... 
OK, is anyone here really doing this?






Not a Photoshopped image; it's a real device being sold at around $1500.


----------



## Devildog78965 (May 6, 2013)

sent from my Nexus 4 in Equestria
Click it I dare you?



http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1784401


----------



## drnecropolis (May 6, 2013)

Lulz






It puts the lotion on its skin!


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (May 6, 2013)

-kcco-


----------



## themacman1000 (May 6, 2013)

Made these for teh lulz












Sent from my One X


----------



## septix (May 6, 2013)

themacman1000 said:


> Made these for teh lulz
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse





That's some mas skills right there mate. 



Sent from my GT-I9505 using xda premium


----------



## Woody (May 7, 2013)

freakboy13 said:


> I seen different versions of this before but this ones for Jeff....
> \m/  \m/

Click to collapse



I know this is from the other day but WLW is from town I live in. If I can find this billboard I'll take a self portrait on it. I should be able to find it as I have a friend who works their. 

Oh and this... View attachment 1941866


----------



## MissionImprobable (May 7, 2013)




----------



## Dirk (May 7, 2013)




----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (May 7, 2013)

-kcco-


----------



## Dirk (May 8, 2013)

^^ That is very specific!


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (May 8, 2013)

-kcco-


----------



## zianz (May 8, 2013)

Sent from my ST15i using xda premium


----------



## bsmitty83 (May 8, 2013)

Oops ...


*Mod edit:* Image removed for profanity.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Xparent Cyan Tapatalk 2


----------



## GuestK00328 (May 8, 2013)

Saw this today.

Sent from my Xperia Z using Tapatalk 2


----------



## roofrider (May 8, 2013)

You see kids, this is how clouds are formed.


----------



## 063_XOBX (May 8, 2013)

roofrider said:


> You see kids, this is how clouds are formed.

Click to collapse



Do rainbows come out the other end?


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (May 8, 2013)

-kcco-


----------



## mrrick (May 8, 2013)

*s!gned


----------



## evildog1 (May 8, 2013)




----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (May 8, 2013)

-kcco-


----------



## mrrick (May 9, 2013)

*s!gned


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (May 9, 2013)

mrrick said:


> *s!gned

Click to collapse



Awwwwww Yeeeeaaah 








-kcco-


----------



## Dirk (May 9, 2013)




----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (May 9, 2013)

-kcco-


----------



## zianz (May 9, 2013)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> -kcco-

Click to collapse





Sent from my ST15i using xda premium


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (May 9, 2013)

zianz said:


> Sent from my ST15i using xda premium

Click to collapse













-kcco-


----------



## Archer (May 9, 2013)




----------



## zianz (May 9, 2013)

Sent from my ST15i using xda premium


----------



## roofrider (May 9, 2013)

Dat ass.


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (May 9, 2013)

-kcco-


----------



## xaccers (May 9, 2013)

DirkGently said:


>

Click to collapse



Such a shame he's passed away


----------



## mrrick (May 10, 2013)

*s!gned


----------



## bsmitty83 (May 10, 2013)

^
^
|
Sick tat 






Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Xparent Cyan Tapatalk 2


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (May 10, 2013)

-kcco-


----------



## M_T_M (May 10, 2013)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> -kcco-

Click to collapse



Wangsta?

***********************
La calaca tilica y flaca!!


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (May 10, 2013)

M_T_M said:


> Wangsta?
> 
> ***********************
> La calaca tilica y flaca!!

Click to collapse



Rich nihilistic arsonist. 

-kcco-


----------



## M_T_M (May 10, 2013)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Rich nihilistic arsonist.
> 
> -kcco-

Click to collapse



Weird... 0_o

***********************
La calaca tilica y flaca!!


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (May 10, 2013)

M_T_M said:


> Weird... 0_o
> 
> ***********************
> La calaca tilica y flaca!!

Click to collapse



Ikr? 

-kcco-


----------



## M_T_M (May 10, 2013)

And now....a pic of a quesadizza....lololol

***********************
La calaca tilica y flaca!!


----------



## M_T_M (May 10, 2013)

***********************
La calaca tilica y flaca!!


----------



## Android Pizza (May 10, 2013)

M_T_M said:


> ***********************
> La calaca tilica y flaca!!

Click to collapse



The amount of "Yo dawg" in that image...

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (May 10, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> The amount of "Yo dawg" in that image...
> 
> Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



... Is equal to the sum of its cornrows. 

-kcco-


----------



## roofrider (May 10, 2013)




----------



## jugg1es (May 10, 2013)

_  “I'm not the smartest fellow in the world, but I can sure pick smart colleagues.”*―*Franklin D. Roosevelt    _


----------



## Beatsleigher (May 10, 2013)

I have more, but they look more racist than black humor


----------



## Android Pizza (May 10, 2013)

familyguy59 said:


>

Click to collapse



That's just cruel...

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## Beatsleigher (May 10, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> That's just cruel...
> 
> Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



It's a personal thing, but I love black humor


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (May 10, 2013)

-kcco-


----------



## jugg1es (May 10, 2013)

_     “All I know is just what I read in the papers, and that's an alibi for my ignorance.”*―*Will Rogers  _


----------



## Android Pizza (May 10, 2013)

familyguy59 said:


> It's a personal thing, but I love black humor

Click to collapse



I was talking about the image...

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## jugg1es (May 10, 2013)

_     “All I know is just what I read in the papers, and that's an alibi for my ignorance.”*―*Will Rogers  _


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (May 11, 2013)

jugg1es said:


> _     “All I know is just what I read in the papers, and that's an alibi for my ignorance.”*―*Will Rogers  _

Click to collapse



:thumbup:

Sent by ma Kittehs they chew on muffins on meow Sexy Nexi 4


----------



## mrrick (May 11, 2013)

*s!gned


----------



## domini99 (May 11, 2013)

mrrick said:


> *s!gned

Click to collapse



Facebook!

Sent from my bigger sending thing..
_How funny this cheap tablet is so powerfull!_


----------



## jugg1es (May 11, 2013)

_     “All I know is just what I read in the papers, and that's an alibi for my ignorance.”*―*Will Rogers  _


----------



## bbrad (May 12, 2013)

Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## mrrick (May 12, 2013)

*s!gned


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (May 12, 2013)

mrrick said:


> *s!gned

Click to collapse



Amazing brovice. :thumbup::thumbup:

-kcco-


----------



## jugg1es (May 12, 2013)

_     "Time flies like an arrow. Fruit flies like a banana." - Groucho Marx     _


----------



## zianz (May 12, 2013)

Sent from my ST15i using xda premium


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (May 12, 2013)

zianz said:


> Sent from my ST15i using xda premium

Click to collapse



Police cars in the town I work in... 











-kcco-


----------



## zianz (May 12, 2013)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Police cars in the town I work in...
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse


----------



## Naaser (May 12, 2013)

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## mrrick (May 12, 2013)

*s!gned


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (May 12, 2013)

-kcco-


----------



## Archer (May 12, 2013)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> -kcco-

Click to collapse


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (May 12, 2013)

mrrick said:


> *s!gned

Click to collapse



DAFAQ

Sent by ma Kittehs they chew on muffins on meow Sexy Nexi 4


----------



## PuffMaN (May 12, 2013)

zianz said:


> What happened with Herbie why he became a police?
> 
> Sent from my ST15i using xda premium

Click to collapse








Be thankfull its herbie... These are ours.. See them chasing a BMW 335i?

Sent from my HTC Desire with Tapatalk Red because my XDA Premium app is beeing a female dog!


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (May 13, 2013)

-kcco-


----------



## Danial723 (May 13, 2013)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> -kcco-

Click to collapse



"Thanks".    +over 9000

Free Quasi!!!


----------



## zianz (May 13, 2013)

See them chasing a BMW 335i?
@PuffMaN No! Chasing a Mustang, yes



Sent from my ST15i using xda premium


----------



## Dirk (May 13, 2013)




----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (May 13, 2013)

DirkGently said:


>

Click to collapse



Referencing the second image... 






-kcco-


----------



## roofrider (May 13, 2013)

Possible repost but meh.










Impressive.


----------



## Dirk (May 13, 2013)

*Droool...*

Ferrari F70:


----------



## Seraz007 (May 13, 2013)

DirkGently said:


> Ferrari F70:

Click to collapse



nothing compared to this


----------



## roofrider (May 13, 2013)




----------



## Seraz007 (May 13, 2013)

roofrider said:


>

Click to collapse



haha lolz

cant believe they made an ad out of it


----------



## malybru (May 13, 2013)




----------



## Dirk (May 13, 2013)

*Library pr0n..*


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (May 13, 2013)

-kcco-


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (May 14, 2013)

-kcco-


----------



## mulletcutter (May 14, 2013)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> -kcco-

Click to collapse



My new movies clothes


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (May 14, 2013)

mulletcutter said:


> My new movies clothes

Click to collapse



She seems pretty stoked about it. :thumbup:

-kcco-


----------



## MistaBojangles (May 14, 2013)

---------- Post added at 07:29 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:25 PM ----------







---------- Post added at 07:34 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:29 PM ----------


----------



## P1NK13P13 (May 14, 2013)

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (May 14, 2013)

-kcco-


----------



## Dirk (May 14, 2013)




----------



## roofrider (May 14, 2013)




----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (May 14, 2013)

roofrider said:


>

Click to collapse



That first one I posted only a few days ago, noob.


----------



## jugg1es (May 14, 2013)

_     "Time flies like an arrow. Fruit flies like a banana." - Groucho Marx     _


----------



## roofrider (May 14, 2013)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> That first one I posted only a few days ago, noob.

Click to collapse



Dammit!


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (May 14, 2013)

roofrider said:


> Dammit!

Click to collapse



We're all good.


----------



## jugg1es (May 14, 2013)

_     "Time flies like an arrow. Fruit flies like a banana." - Groucho Marx     _


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (May 15, 2013)

-kcco-


----------



## KnukLHead (May 15, 2013)

Sent from my SCH-l900 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## vj_dustin (May 15, 2013)

KnukLHead said:


> Sent from my SCH-l900 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



My grammar muscle hearts.

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (May 15, 2013)

-kcco-


----------



## Dirk (May 15, 2013)

Bacon Taco! :good:


----------



## Seraz007 (May 15, 2013)

DirkGently said:


>

Click to collapse



Made my day!! :cyclops:


----------



## Dirk (May 15, 2013)

*App Data cloud sync!*








http://androidcommunity.com/google-updates-the-play-store-and-adds-app-data-sync-20130514/


----------



## domini99 (May 15, 2013)

m1l4droid said:


> 11 month of no accidents, and suddenly:
> View attachment 1963780
> 
> The good news is that at least I'm not responsible. Some ambulance (not carrying a patient) ran the red light, and hit me.
> ...

Click to collapse



Thats almost how my moms car looked like after she used it as rollercoaster lawn mower. Only difference whas that the roof whas damaged.

Sent from my sending thing..
_STICKPLANT_


----------



## Dirk (May 15, 2013)

m1l4droid said:


> 11 month of no accidents, and suddenly:
> View attachment 1963780
> 
> The good news is that at least I'm not responsible. Some ambulance (not carrying a patient) ran the red light, and hit me.
> ...

Click to collapse



Dude, that sucks! You're okay though, right?


----------



## Dandyrw (May 15, 2013)




----------



## zianz (May 15, 2013)

Sent from my ST15i using xda premium


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (May 15, 2013)

-kcco-


----------



## M_T_M (May 15, 2013)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> -kcco-

Click to collapse



That made me lol!! 

******************
LA CALACA...TILICA Y FLACA!!


----------



## jugg1es (May 15, 2013)

_      “Those who know do not speak. Those who speak do not know.”*―*Lao Tzu,*Tao Teh Ching   _


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (May 15, 2013)

-kcco-


----------



## bbrad (May 15, 2013)

Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (May 15, 2013)

-kcco-


----------



## Woody (May 15, 2013)

Reminds me of this. View attachment 1965236


----------



## jugg1es (May 15, 2013)

_      “Those who know do not speak. Those who speak do not know.”*―*Lao Tzu,*Tao Teh Ching   _


----------



## jRi0T68 (May 16, 2013)

jugg1es said:


> _      “Those who know do not speak. Those who speak do not know.”*―*Lao Tzu,*Tao Teh Ching   _

Click to collapse



Bloody brilliant!

*-No longer accidental, just Jeremy.   F.cfb*
[Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying


----------



## mrrick (May 16, 2013)

*s!gned


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (May 16, 2013)

mrrick said:


> *s!gned

Click to collapse



I can assure you that wherever that is hanging,  it's being completely ignored.  Ironical. 













-kcco-


----------



## mrrick (May 16, 2013)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> -kcco-

Click to collapse



yup, seems legit











*s!gned


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (May 16, 2013)

-kcco-


----------



## Danial723 (May 16, 2013)

My ashtray/incent burner

Free Quasi!!!


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (May 16, 2013)

Danial723 said:


> My ashtray/incent burner
> 
> Free Quasi!!!

Click to collapse



That's awesome, did you make that? 

-kcco-


----------



## vj_dustin (May 16, 2013)

Finally!


----------



## roofrider (May 16, 2013)

This is fascinating.




http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NoTMC-uxJoo


----------



## zianz (May 16, 2013)

Sent from my ST15i using xda premium


----------



## RepublicanJesus (May 16, 2013)




----------



## orb3000 (May 16, 2013)

*True*


----------



## jugg1es (May 16, 2013)

_      “Those who know do not speak. Those who speak do not know.”*―*Lao Tzu,*Tao Teh Ching   _


----------



## GuestK00178 (May 16, 2013)

jugg1es said:


> _      “Those who know do not speak. Those who speak do not know.”*―*Lao Tzu,*Tao Teh Ching   _

Click to collapse



This caused much confusion in my brain...


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (May 16, 2013)

-kcco-


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (May 17, 2013)

-kcco-


----------



## mrrick (May 17, 2013)

hahaha^













*s!gned


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (May 17, 2013)

m1l4droid said:


> no thanks!
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 powered by Siyah kernel

Click to collapse



But.... But.... I posted it for you. 

-kcco-


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (May 17, 2013)

m1l4droid said:


> I uh... I'm not sure what I can do with it. Other than being disturbed every time I look at it.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 powered by Siyah kernel

Click to collapse



Trust me I know.   That's why I couldn't keep it to myself. 

Here's a better angle, to heel your eyes... You're welcome. 






-kcco-


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (May 17, 2013)

m1l4droid said:


> Well now that's what I'm talking about! Who is she?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 powered by Siyah kernel

Click to collapse



I don't know,  but she IS Iranian.  There is hope for you. 

-kcco-


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (May 17, 2013)

m1l4droid said:


> I know, Iranians are beautiful people.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 powered by Siyah kernel

Click to collapse



The girls are anyway. 

-kcco-

---------- Post added at 09:43 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:41 PM ----------

Btw,  back on topic..... In off topic... 








-kcco-


----------



## Dirk (May 17, 2013)




----------



## jugg1es (May 17, 2013)

_      “The reason for the unreason with which you treat my reason , so weakens my reason that with reason I complain of your beauty.”*―*Miguel de Cervantes Saavedra  _


----------



## Dirk (May 17, 2013)

jugg1es said:


> _      “The reason for the unreason with which you treat my reason , so weakens my reason that with reason I complain of your beauty.”*―*Miguel de Cervantes Saavedra  _

Click to collapse



That's beautiful! :good:


----------



## jugg1es (May 17, 2013)

_      “The reason for the unreason with which you treat my reason , so weakens my reason that with reason I complain of your beauty.”*―*Miguel de Cervantes Saavedra  _


----------



## roofrider (May 17, 2013)




----------



## zianz (May 17, 2013)

Sent from my ST15i using xda premium


----------



## PVL_93_RU (May 17, 2013)

DirkGently said:


> That's beautiful! :good:

Click to collapse



The gourgeous B-52


----------



## jugg1es (May 17, 2013)

_      “The reason for the unreason with which you treat my reason , so weakens my reason that with reason I complain of your beauty.”*―*Miguel de Cervantes Saavedra  _


----------



## vj_dustin (May 17, 2013)

Wow.
That's something! :thumbup:

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (May 17, 2013)

-kcco-


----------



## mulletcutter (May 17, 2013)

Fatal1ty_18_RUS said:


> The gourgeous B-52

Click to collapse



B52 does not have props


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (May 17, 2013)

-kcco-


----------



## PVL_93_RU (May 17, 2013)

mulletcutter said:


> B52 does not have props

Click to collapse



What is it then?


----------



## jugg1es (May 17, 2013)

Fatal1ty_18_RUS said:


> What is it then?

Click to collapse


http://m.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-22554314
This is from down the road from me 

_      “The reason for the unreason with which you treat my reason , so weakens my reason that with reason I complain of your beauty.”*―*Miguel de Cervantes Saavedra  _


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (May 17, 2013)

Please help me reach my donation goal for team Noli Bros. Autism walk ​Sent by ma Kittehs they chew on muffins on meow Sexy Nexi 4


----------



## gmaster1 (May 18, 2013)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> View attachment 1970466
> 
> 
> Please help me reach my donation goal for team Noli Bros. Autism walk ​Sent by ma Kittehs they chew on muffins on meow Sexy Nexi 4

Click to collapse



thats some expensive water. 

That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## jaszek (May 18, 2013)

gmaster1 said:


> thats some expensive water.
> 
> That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?

Click to collapse



Look at Bling H2O


----------



## malybru (May 18, 2013)

Bender pr0n


----------



## mrrick (May 18, 2013)

*s!gned


----------



## freakboy13 (May 18, 2013)

My version of a meme I had seen.


----------



## jRi0T68 (May 18, 2013)

It's a damn good thing this woman blocked her vision from the glaring Sun on this overcast day. I wouldn't want her to crash by having her vision impaired by the sun's harmful rays. :sly:





*-No longer accidental, just Jeremy.   F.cfb*
[Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying


----------



## Android Pizza (May 18, 2013)

malybru said:


> Bender pr0n

Click to collapse



I don't get the last pic.

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

 Please help me reach my donation goal for Team Noli Bros! Autism walk! Thank you!


----------



## mulletcutter (May 18, 2013)

Fatal1ty_18_RUS said:


> What is it then?

Click to collapse



this is/was a b52 - 8 engines


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (May 18, 2013)

gmaster1 said:


> thats some expensive water.
> 
> That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?

Click to collapse



Lol right... My Buddy who posted it on hangout said looks like Jesus was here lol


 Please help me reach my donation goal for team Noli Bros. Autism walk ​Sent by ma Kittehs they chew on muffins on meow Sexy Nexi 4

---------- Post added at 10:09 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:08 PM ----------




malybru said:


> Bender pr0n

Click to collapse


@M_T_M 


 Please help me reach my donation goal for team Noli Bros. Autism walk ​Sent by ma Kittehs they chew on muffins on meow Sexy Nexi 4


----------



## RepublicanJesus (May 18, 2013)

Hello!  How does one join this cult?


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (May 18, 2013)

Father of the frickin year. 








-kcco-

---------- Post added at 08:53 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:51 PM ----------




RepublicanJesus said:


> Hello!  How does one join this cult?

Click to collapse



Simple.   Post pics (pics that don't suck).  Follow site rules. 

And do it with a bra on your head.   Have fun. 

-kcco-


----------



## loner. (May 18, 2013)

.....

Sent from my ASUS Transformer Pad TF700T


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (May 18, 2013)

-kcco-


----------



## loner. (May 18, 2013)

..

Sent from my ASUS Transformer Pad TF700T


----------



## zianz (May 18, 2013)

Sent from my ST15i using xda premium


----------



## roofrider (May 18, 2013)




----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (May 18, 2013)

roofrider said:


>

Click to collapse



Wow, you're almost as bad as me....you posted that yesterday.


----------



## roofrider (May 18, 2013)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Wow, you're almost as bad as me....you posted that yesterday.

Click to collapse



Holy crap! Yes i did, sry about that lol.
I'll make up for it later.


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (May 18, 2013)

roofrider said:


>

Click to collapse





Fixed!

---------- Post added at 11:33 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:32 PM ----------




roofrider said:


> Holy crap! Yes i did, sry about that lol.
> I'll make up for it later.

Click to collapse



I took care of it.:highfive:


----------



## roofrider (May 18, 2013)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Fixed!
> 
> ---------- Post added at 11:33 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:32 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Thanks :highfive:


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (May 18, 2013)

roofrider said:


> Thanks :highfive:

Click to collapse



What are friends for?




and this...







Obviously Milad will never have to worry about this.


----------



## jRi0T68 (May 18, 2013)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> What are friends for?
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



"My friend shrugs with regret and says the book is simply not readable" 

Thanks. I didn't need know the rest of the year would be that bad for the wife and I.

*-No longer accidental, just Jeremy.   F.cfb*
[Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (May 18, 2013)

jRi0T68 said:


> "My friend shrugs with regret and says the book is simply not readable"
> 
> Thanks. I didn't need know the rest of the year would be that bad for the wife and I.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I didn't expect you to even want to take part in that, given the circumstance.....lemme go grab a book....

---------- Post added at 12:24 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:21 AM ----------

OK...no joke...I just grabbed a book my wife got from the library called The Beautiful Mystery by Louise Penny.  Page 45, first full sentence.

"A Gregorian chant."


----------



## jugg1es (May 18, 2013)

_      “The reason for the unreason with which you treat my reason , so weakens my reason that with reason I complain of your beauty.”*―*Miguel de Cervantes Saavedra  _


----------



## jRi0T68 (May 18, 2013)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> I didn't expect you to even want to take part in that, given the circumstance.....lemme go grab a book....
> 
> ---------- Post added at 12:24 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:21 AM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



That's excellent... though all the monk-chanting would throw off my game.

Also, which circumstance? My ailing wife? She's on the mend and will even be healthy enough for a good "cardio workout" in a week or two. 

*-No longer accidental, just Jeremy.   F.cfb*
[Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (May 18, 2013)

jRi0T68 said:


> That's excellent... though all the monk-chanting would throw off my game.
> 
> Also, which circumstance? My ailing wife? She's on the mend and will even be healthy enough for a good "cardio workout" in a week or two.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Nevermind me.....that is some great news my friend.  I really hope it all works out.  I mean, like , seriously.  From one married dude to another.


----------



## PVL_93_RU (May 18, 2013)

Since when does Bender have a kid?


----------



## jugg1es (May 18, 2013)

_      “The reason for the unreason with which you treat my reason , so weakens my reason that with reason I complain of your beauty.”*―*Miguel de Cervantes Saavedra  _


----------



## roofrider (May 18, 2013)




----------



## roofrider (May 18, 2013)

Look guys, a bat!






And then there are these guys.


----------



## Mr.Mischief (May 18, 2013)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> What are friends for?
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Will each person have an opportunity for input? 

-Uncommon

Nexus 4 - Stock


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (May 18, 2013)

-kcco-


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (May 18, 2013)

-kcco-


----------



## stuffinthesky (May 19, 2013)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> -kcco-

Click to collapse



I totally want one.

<sigatron> pm me


----------



## Seraz007 (May 19, 2013)




----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (May 19, 2013)

-kcco-


----------



## M_T_M (May 19, 2013)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> -kcco-

Click to collapse



That man...BRILLIANT! !!! 11! 11

******************
LA CALACA...TILICA Y FLACA!!


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (May 19, 2013)

M_T_M said:


> That man...BRILLIANT! !!! 11! 11
> 
> ******************
> LA CALACA...TILICA Y FLACA!!

Click to collapse



Yes indeedy! 

-kcco-


----------



## mrrick (May 19, 2013)

*s!gned


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (May 19, 2013)

mrrick said:


> *s!gned

Click to collapse



I saw that today, and I'm tempted to find it and buy it. 

-kcco-


----------



## Seraz007 (May 19, 2013)




----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (May 19, 2013)

-kcco-


----------



## freakboy13 (May 19, 2013)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> -kcco-

Click to collapse



Bwahahaha!!!
Nice


----------



## jugg1es (May 19, 2013)

_    “A pessimist is a man who thinks everybody is as nasty as himself, and hates them for it.”*―*George Bernard Shaw          _


----------



## vj_dustin (May 19, 2013)

^ Actually genius! 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## KennyJoe69 (May 19, 2013)

Sent from my ADR6400L using xda app-developers app


----------



## jRi0T68 (May 19, 2013)

I can't remember if I ever posted this or not, either way...
DO NOT WANT!!!





Poor choice of name in a predominantly Caucasian neighborhood with few who speak languages other than English or Spanish.

*-No longer accidental, just Jeremy.   F.cfb*
[Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (May 19, 2013)

-kcco-


----------



## JrSmilez (May 19, 2013)

*clown android*

I was bored so I thought I would mess with the android a little. Be nice, I'm still working on it but I wanted to see what you guys thought.


----------



## xaccers (May 20, 2013)

roofrider said:


>

Click to collapse



I had that across 2 fingers when a friend of mine knocked the just emptied bottle of meths over onto the lit meths burner of my chemistry set.
Yup. That hurt a lot.


----------



## loner. (May 20, 2013)

......

Sent from my ASUS Transformer Pad TF700T


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (May 20, 2013)

GO home r2d2, you're drunk. 







-kcco-


----------



## jaszek (May 20, 2013)

xaccers said:


> I had that across 2 fingers when a friend of mine knocked the just emptied bottle of meths over onto the lit meths burner of my chemistry set.
> Yup. That hurt a lot.

Click to collapse



Did you just admit you cook meth?


----------



## Bubonic78 (May 20, 2013)

LoL

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I997 using xda app-developers app


----------



## mrrick (May 20, 2013)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> I saw that today, and I'm tempted to find it and buy it.
> 
> -kcco-

Click to collapse



skinny, my man. glad to see you holdin' the
place down. was just promoted to general manager at my company and, wow, there literally is not enough time in the days anymore. between work and daughter.. its out of control. respect! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







jaszek said:


> Did you just admit you cook meth?

Click to collapse



i literally laughed aloud.. :thumbup:












*s!gned


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (May 20, 2013)

mrrick said:


> skinny, my man. glad to see you holdin' the
> place down. was just promoted to general manager at my company and, wow, there literally is not enough time in the days anymore. between work and daughter.. its out of control. respect!
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Congrats on the promo dude! 

Yeah man,  I have the opposite problem... My company mainly serves schools (I work at a dairy) and the school year is winding down... So I have more time... So yeah,  I got dis! 

-kcco-


----------



## roofrider (May 20, 2013)

Won't say no to this personal trainer.


----------



## jugg1es (May 20, 2013)

_    “A pessimist is a man who thinks everybody is as nasty as himself, and hates them for it.”*―*George Bernard Shaw          _


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (May 20, 2013)

-kcco-


----------



## Dirk (May 20, 2013)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> -kcco-

Click to collapse



Awesome! :good:


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (May 20, 2013)

-kcco-


----------



## freakboy13 (May 20, 2013)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Yeah man,  I have the opposite problem... I work at a dairy....
> -kcco-

Click to collapse



Ah....so youre the milkman!!


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (May 20, 2013)

freakboy13 said:


> Ah....so youre the milkman!!

Click to collapse



Better... Ice cream man. 






-kcco-


----------



## Florian Bichl (May 20, 2013)

Sent from my GT-I8160 using xda premium


----------



## jugg1es (May 20, 2013)

_      “Cultivate your curves - they may be dangerous but they won't be avoided.”*―*Mae West      _


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (May 20, 2013)

-kcco-


----------



## M_T_M (May 20, 2013)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> -kcco-

Click to collapse



Baaaaahahaha 

******************
LA CALACA...TILICA Y FLACA!!


----------



## jugg1es (May 20, 2013)

_      “Cultivate your curves - they may be dangerous but they won't be avoided.”*―*Mae West      _


----------



## mrrick (May 21, 2013)

*s!gned


----------



## jRi0T68 (May 21, 2013)

mrrick said:


> *s!gned

Click to collapse



At the DMV and cannot stop laughing at that. Definitely getting weird looks.

*-No longer accidental, just Jeremy.   F.cfb*
[Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying


----------



## mrrick (May 21, 2013)

jRi0T68 said:


> At the DMV and cannot stop laughing at that. Definitely getting weird looks.
> 
> *-No longer accidental, just Jeremy.   F.cfb*
> [Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying

Click to collapse



hahahahaa.. yes! *highfive*













*s!gned


----------



## mrrick (May 21, 2013)

*s!gned


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (May 21, 2013)

mrrick said:


> *s!gned

Click to collapse



That is freakin cool. :thumbup::thumbup:

-kcco-


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (May 21, 2013)

-kcco-


----------



## orb3000 (May 21, 2013)

Original NYAN Cat LOL


----------



## roofrider (May 21, 2013)




----------



## jugg1es (May 21, 2013)

_      “Cultivate your curves - they may be dangerous but they won't be avoided.”*―*Mae West      _


----------



## freakboy13 (May 21, 2013)

vintage gas station sign


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (May 21, 2013)

-kcco-


----------



## Dirk (May 21, 2013)




----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (May 21, 2013)

-kcco-


----------



## mrrick (May 21, 2013)

MOD EDIT: pic removed. ..I did not laugh neither! 

made that all by myself. on my lunch break. the office girls were not laughing. f 'em

*s!gned

---------- Post added at 05:48 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:04 PM ----------







*s!gned


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (May 22, 2013)

-kcco-


----------



## redneck_666 (May 22, 2013)

My home town never stops reminding me of why I left...

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I717 using xda premium


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (May 22, 2013)

redneck_666 said:


> My home town never stops reminding me of why I left...
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I717 using xda premium

Click to collapse



I read that it targeted conservatives.   

-kcco-


----------



## roofrider (May 22, 2013)

DirkGently said:


>

Click to collapse


----------



## RohinZaraki (May 22, 2013)

Are you not entertained ?


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (May 22, 2013)

RohinZaraki said:


> Are you not entertained ?

Click to collapse








-kcco-


----------



## RohinZaraki (May 22, 2013)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> -kcco-

Click to collapse



Imma post the Quasimermaid when Quasi returns with his _vengence_


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (May 22, 2013)

RohinZaraki said:


> Imma post the Quasimermaid when Quasi returns with his _vengence_

Click to collapse



Don't get your hopes up.   

-kcco-


----------



## RohinZaraki (May 22, 2013)

Lol, anyways...this is dedicated you you, old bean


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (May 22, 2013)

RohinZaraki said:


> Lol, anyways...this is dedicated you you, old bean

Click to collapse



Two pieces of sh*t in one room. Sweet! 

-kcco-


----------



## RohinZaraki (May 22, 2013)

Dat enthusiasm  lol


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (May 22, 2013)

RohinZaraki said:


> Dat sarcasm  lol

Click to collapse



Fyfy

-kcco-


----------



## RohinZaraki (May 22, 2013)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Fyfy
> 
> -kcco-

Click to collapse



Really  *FTFY lol


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (May 22, 2013)

RohinZaraki said:


> Really  *FTFY lol

Click to collapse



Few beers... It happens 

-kcco-


----------



## RohinZaraki (May 22, 2013)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Few beers... It happens
> 
> -kcco-

Click to collapse



I don't hear any hiccups tho


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (May 22, 2013)

RohinZaraki said:


> I don't hear any hiccups tho

Click to collapse



I'm not that guy. 

-kcco-


----------



## KnukLHead (May 22, 2013)

Sent from my SPH-L900 using xda app-developers app


----------



## zianz (May 22, 2013)

Sent from my ST15i using xda premium


----------



## jugg1es (May 22, 2013)

_      “Cultivate your curves - they may be dangerous but they won't be avoided.”*―*Mae West      _


----------



## Archer (May 22, 2013)

_*Best. Credit card. Evah!*_


----------



## RohinZaraki (May 22, 2013)

Archer said:


> _*Best. Credit card. Evah!*_

Click to collapse



What are you doing here 

Sent from my Nexus 7 using xda premium


----------



## Sleepy! (May 22, 2013)

RohinZaraki said:


> What are you doing here
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Arching. 

You didn't know that, noob?


----------



## RohinZaraki (May 22, 2013)

Sleepy! said:


> Arching.
> 
> You didn't know that, noob?

Click to collapse



Isn't he supposed to be off locking threads and banning people 

Sent from my Nexus 7 using xda premium


----------



## M_T_M (May 22, 2013)

RohinZaraki said:


> Isn't he supposed to be off locking threads and banning people
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Did o hear banning? 

******************
LA CALACA...TILICA Y FLACA!!


----------



## Sleepy! (May 22, 2013)

RohinZaraki said:


> Isn't he supposed to be off locking threads and banning people
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using xda premium

Click to collapse



No no... that's  @Deadly's job now.
He became a mod, you know.

---------- Post added at 04:24 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:24 PM ----------




M_T_M said:


> Did o hear banning?
> 
> ******************
> LA CALACA...TILICA Y FLACA!!

Click to collapse



Si señor.


----------



## Archer (May 22, 2013)

M_T_M said:


> Did o hear banning?
> 
> ******************
> LA CALACA...TILICA Y FLACA!!

Click to collapse



In the words of a big Mexican troll, "Doooooooooo eeeeeeeeeeeet!!!!!"


----------



## RohinZaraki (May 22, 2013)

M_T_M said:


> Did o hear banning?
> 
> ******************
> LA CALACA...TILICA Y FLACA!!

Click to collapse



O heard nothing 






Sleepy! said:


> No no... that's  @Deadly's job now.
> He became a mod, you know.

Click to collapse



*Senior Mod 

Sent from my Nexus 7 using xda premium


----------



## jugg1es (May 22, 2013)

_    “A child of five could understand this. Send someone to fetch a child of five.”*―*Groucho Marx       _


----------



## Dblfstr (May 22, 2013)

Archer said:


> _*Best. Credit card. Evah!*_

Click to collapse



I tired this with Capitol One, they denied it.... copyright or some crap...


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (May 22, 2013)

-kcco-


----------



## Archer (May 22, 2013)

Dblfstr said:


> I tired this with Capitol One, they denied it.... copyright or some crap...

Click to collapse



I'm in the process of doing it for a Natwest card, but they mention copyright issues as well so I'm not expecting it to happen.


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (May 22, 2013)

-kcco-


----------



## freakboy13 (May 22, 2013)

Archer said:


> _*Best. Credit card. Evah!*_

Click to collapse



Well this card aint no good!
I get rejected on every porn site!
Can ya post some valid cards please??


sent from my T.A.R.T.I.S
(Time And Relative Tarts In Space)


----------



## vj_dustin (May 22, 2013)

Archer said:


> _*Best. Credit card. Evah!*_

Click to collapse



Shut up and take my money for shut up and take my money card!

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (May 22, 2013)

-kcco-


----------



## jRi0T68 (May 22, 2013)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> -kcco-

Click to collapse



Awesome! Completely impractical, but that's a huge part of what makes it great.

*-No longer accidental, just Jeremy.   F.cfb*
[Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying


----------



## loner. (May 22, 2013)

----


----------



## xaccers (May 22, 2013)

Dblfstr said:


> I tired this with Capitol One, they denied it.... copyright or some crap...

Click to collapse



I tried with Barclaycard and also got rejected, wish Fox would let us use it and inform the banks.

Instead I went for this:


----------



## domini99 (May 22, 2013)

Archer said:


> _*Best. Credit card. Evah!*_

Click to collapse



DO WANT

Sent from my tabing thing..
_STICKPLANT COMPANY (r)_


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (May 22, 2013)

-kcco-


----------



## mrrick (May 22, 2013)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> -kcco-

Click to collapse



as a dad with a curly headed little girl, and headphones too. i laughed
















*s!gned


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (May 23, 2013)

-kcco-


----------



## mrrick (May 23, 2013)

ill probably start doing this. maybe get a stamp made.. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*s!gned


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (May 23, 2013)

mrrick said:


> ill probably start doing this. maybe get a stamp made..
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Just might work. 









-kcco-


----------



## Mr.Mischief (May 23, 2013)

My first car! I'll have it by Monday.

Nexus 4 - Stock


----------



## loner. (May 23, 2013)

......


----------



## Dirk (May 23, 2013)




----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (May 23, 2013)




----------



## vj_dustin (May 23, 2013)




----------



## Dprotp (May 23, 2013)

every time my girlfriend and I visit her dad, my first objective is to get their little chihuahua to sit like this...

no luck so far


----------



## jugg1es (May 23, 2013)

_    “A child of five could understand this. Send someone to fetch a child of five.”*―*Groucho Marx       _


----------



## Sparx639 (May 23, 2013)

Dprotp said:


> every time my girlfriend and I visit her dad, my first objective is to get their little chihuahua to sit like this...
> 
> no luck so far

Click to collapse



My bulldog always sits like that, its so funny XD

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda premium


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (May 23, 2013)

-kcco-


----------



## mrrick (May 23, 2013)

lolz^









*s!gned


----------



## malybru (May 23, 2013)




----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (May 24, 2013)

-kcco-


----------



## mrrick (May 24, 2013)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> -kcco-

Click to collapse



NOPE















*s!gned


----------



## freakboy13 (May 24, 2013)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> -kcco-

Click to collapse



I always wondered if guys who work on these things have contests riding the wings.
Ill bet some of these guys do some pretty crazy shizzle. Thats a pretty crazy job.



sent from my T.A.R.T.I.S
(Time And Relative Tarts In Space)


----------



## Danial723 (May 24, 2013)

freakboy13 said:


> I always wondered if guys who work on these things have contests riding the wings.
> Ill bet some of these guys do some pretty crazy shizzle. Thats a pretty crazy job.
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



We just got a wind farm last year....they re still running the high lines....the use a helicopter with a guy hanging from a wire to install the giant pulleys to pull the wires tight.....pretty awesome

"I didn't slap you, I high fived your face."


----------



## jaszek (May 24, 2013)

Dprotp said:


> every time my girlfriend and I visit her dad, my first objective is to get their little chihuahua to sit like this...
> 
> no luck so far

Click to collapse



I'm actually going to be in Lublin this year, like July 18thish, I'll see if the dog is still there and get a pic of it. lol


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (May 24, 2013)

-kcco-


----------



## Dirk (May 24, 2013)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> -kcco-

Click to collapse


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (May 24, 2013)

DirkGently said:


>

Click to collapse



Still no. 

-kcco-


----------



## roofrider (May 24, 2013)

DirkGently said:


>

Click to collapse


----------



## jugg1es (May 24, 2013)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> -kcco-

Click to collapse











DirkGently said:


>

Click to collapse



I'd be up for it 

_    “A child of five could understand this. Send someone to fetch a child of five.”*―*Groucho Marx       _


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (May 24, 2013)

jugg1es said:


> I'd be up for it
> 
> _    “A child of five could understand this. Send someone to fetch a child of five.”*―*Groucho Marx       _

Click to collapse



I'd rather just skydive. 

-kcco-


----------



## Dirk (May 24, 2013)

*The most famous one of all..*

Lunch atop a skyscraper: (AKA - NOPE!!)


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (May 24, 2013)

DirkGently said:


> Lunch atop a skyscraper: (AKA - NOPE!!)

Click to collapse



NOW,  in the USA one must wear fall gear if over 10 feet. 

-kcco-


----------



## Dirk (May 24, 2013)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> NOW,  in the USA one must wear fall gear if over 10 feet.
> 
> -kcco-

Click to collapse



Did you notice that the guy on the far right seems to be having a drink? 

What about those old Harold Lloyd movies, do you remember them? There's that great one called Never Weaken with all the girder stunts. Terrifying to watch and no safety gear used at all!


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (May 24, 2013)

DirkGently said:


> Did you notice that the guy on the far right seems to be having a drink?
> 
> What about those old Harold Lloyd movies, do you remember them? There's that great one called Never Weaken with all the girder stunts. Terrifying to watch and no safety gear used at all!

Click to collapse



That, i did notice.....also the guy on the far left looks like a meth-head.


----------



## Danial723 (May 24, 2013)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> That, i did notice.....also the guy on the far left looks like a meth-head.

Click to collapse



They are passing a joint.....so far up...they are in international airspace 

"I didn't slap you, I high fived your face."


----------



## ArmorD (May 24, 2013)




----------



## Dirk (May 24, 2013)

*"Girders are for wusses.."*


----------



## Dirk (May 24, 2013)

*"Mountains are for wusses.."*






:laugh:


----------



## Dirk (May 24, 2013)

*"Felix Baumgartner is a wuss.."*


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (May 24, 2013)

Me. 






-kcco-


----------



## Dirk (May 24, 2013)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Me.
> 
> -kcco-

Click to collapse



You handsome devil. I'd break the Internet if i tried to grace it with my mug-shot!


----------



## malybru (May 24, 2013)

Jumping nope over the city


----------



## roofrider (May 24, 2013)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Me.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



You are not related to Bear Grylls, are you?
For some reason you (minus the headphones) look like him in this pic.


----------



## malybru (May 24, 2013)

Funky Drummer


----------



## Dirk (May 24, 2013)




----------



## malybru (May 24, 2013)




----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (May 24, 2013)

No more excuses. 





-kcco-


----------



## Dirk (May 24, 2013)

malybru said:


> Funky Drummer

Click to collapse


----------



## Psykologikal (May 24, 2013)

This what I do lol. Ill fibd some pics later. Great pic
Appaprently I screwe thay up. Meant to quote the ironwork pic a oage back lol

Sent from my SGH-I337M using xda app-developers app


----------



## PuffMaN (May 24, 2013)

Sent from my Jelly Bean powered HTC Desire with Tapatalk Red


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (May 24, 2013)

-kcco-


----------



## FernBch (May 24, 2013)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> -kcco-

Click to collapse





freakboy13 said:


> I always wondered if guys who work on these things have contests riding the wings.
> Ill bet some of these guys do some pretty crazy shizzle. Thats a pretty crazy job.
> 
> sent from my T.A.R.T.I.S
> (Time And Relative Tarts In Space)

Click to collapse





Danial723 said:


> We just got a wind farm last year....they re still running the high lines....the use a helicopter with a guy hanging from a wire to install the giant pulleys to pull the wires tight.....pretty awesome
> 
> "I didn't slap you, I high fived your face."

Click to collapse



Nice view. It's not a picture, but I think this is cool as ****.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9tzga6qAaBA&feature=youtube_gdata_player


----------



## mrrick (May 25, 2013)

*s!gned


----------



## Android Pizza (May 25, 2013)

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## malybru (May 25, 2013)




----------



## Android Pizza (May 25, 2013)

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (May 25, 2013)

-kcco-


----------



## Danial723 (May 25, 2013)

malybru said:


>

Click to collapse



That is effing beautiful

"I didn't slap you, I high fived your face."


----------



## Android Pizza (May 25, 2013)

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## mrrick (May 25, 2013)

going through my screenshots folder
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






















*s!gned


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (May 25, 2013)

Haha,  some good ones there. ^^^











-kcco-


----------



## PitSchnass (May 25, 2013)

Gesendet von meinem LG-P990 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## Alex91Sc (May 25, 2013)

*Marina di Ragusa, Sicily, Italy*​


----------



## PVL_93_RU (May 25, 2013)

mrrick said:


> lolz^
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Sums up Russia pretty much


----------



## malybru (May 25, 2013)

Tornainbow


----------



## wbchristmas (May 25, 2013)

Scribbled from my Note 2 ~~~~


----------



## freakboy13 (May 25, 2013)

Alex91Sc said:


> *Marina di Ragusa, Sicily, Italy*​

Click to collapse



So beautiful .... I hope to go back one day!

sent from my T.A.R.T.I.S
(Time And Relative Tarts In Space)


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (May 25, 2013)

-kcco-


----------



## jugg1es (May 25, 2013)

_        “Paying alimony is like feeding hay to a dead horse.”*―*Groucho Marx      _

---------- Post added at 07:40 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:04 PM ----------







_        “Paying alimony is like feeding hay to a dead horse.”*―*Groucho Marx      _


----------



## mulletcutter (May 25, 2013)

Hsbsbsjs


----------



## Danial723 (May 25, 2013)

mulletcutter said:


> Hsbsbsjs

Click to collapse



And many lulz were had while pooping.....damn...cut a turd....and many wipes were necessary

"I didn't slap you, I high fived your face."


----------



## mrrick (May 25, 2013)

*s!gned


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (May 26, 2013)

-kcco-


----------



## loner. (May 26, 2013)

....,.,.,.,.,


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (May 26, 2013)




----------



## jugg1es (May 26, 2013)

_        “Paying alimony is like feeding hay to a dead horse.”*―*Groucho Marx      _


----------



## PVL_93_RU (May 26, 2013)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


>

Click to collapse



Luck...yeaaahhh, riiiight


----------



## roofrider (May 26, 2013)




----------



## PuffMaN (May 26, 2013)

Sent from my Jelly Bean powered HTC Desire with Tapatalk Red


----------



## mulletcutter (May 26, 2013)

jugg1es said:


> _        “Paying alimony is like feeding hay to a dead horse.”*―*Groucho Marx      _

Click to collapse


----------



## malybru (May 26, 2013)




----------



## vj_dustin (May 26, 2013)

PuffMaN said:


> Sent from my Jelly Bean powered HTC Desire with Tapatalk Red

Click to collapse



Bastards always get the best and latest :/

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## mrrick (May 26, 2013)

*s!gned


----------



## Fishbone07 (May 26, 2013)




----------



## malybru (May 26, 2013)




----------



## freakboy13 (May 26, 2013)

malybru said:


>

Click to collapse



Wow
Don't trip!!


sent from my T.A.R.T.I.S
(Time And Relative Tarts In Space)


----------



## xaccers (May 26, 2013)




----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (May 27, 2013)

Meanwhile in Russia 








-kcco-


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (May 27, 2013)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Meanwhile in Russia
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse


@undercover 

No wonder they call him stinky errrr Tinky 

Sent by ma Kittehs they chew on muffins on meow Sexy Nexi 4 We see u meow


----------



## mrrick (May 27, 2013)

testing the new Tapatalk 4. kinda sweet. guess can't upload gifs still. but you can now attach sh#t..i think 

edit: so, ok.. maybe not.. 

s!gned!


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (May 27, 2013)

mrrick said:


> testing the new Tapatalk 4. kinda sweet. guess can't upload gifs still. but you can now attach sh#t..i think
> 
> s!gned!

Click to collapse



I just got the notification for that, but I think I'll hold off on beta. 

-kcco-


----------



## mrrick (May 27, 2013)

quick reply test

s!gned!


----------



## mrrick (May 27, 2013)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> I just got the notification for that, but I think I'll hold off on beta.
> 
> -kcco-

Click to collapse



*knuckles*

its nice.. buggy still, but a nice change. going to take a little retraining your fingers "memory patterns"  if you will. menus and things are moved around, etc.. we'll see i guess.. 



actually, im not sure now.. almost too many steps to post pics.. all kinds of filters and stickers you can add to the pics now. 


now im not sure.. 
"gotta leave this weed alone man, it got me going."

s!gned!


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (May 27, 2013)

mrrick said:


> *knuckles*
> 
> its nice.. buggy still, but a nice change. going to take a little retraining your fingers "memory patterns"  if you will. menus and things are moved around, etc.. we'll see i guess..
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I gotta show my wife that nail art.  All I wear are Chucks. 



-kcco-


----------



## mrrick (May 27, 2013)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> I gotta show my wife that nail art.  All I wear are Chucks.
> 
> 
> 
> -kcco-

Click to collapse



attempted it on my daughter yesterday. nope. 

s!gned!


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (May 27, 2013)

-kcco-


----------



## mrrick (May 27, 2013)

ha. air quotes for the win.




s!gned!


----------



## mrrick (May 27, 2013)

it seems that, twice now, I've shamed my usernaMe

s!gn3d!


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (May 27, 2013)

mrrick said:


> it seems that, twice now, I've shamed my usernaMe
> 
> s!gn3d!

Click to collapse



Seriously?   Well come to think of it, just this week didn't you have one or two mod edits? 

-kcco-


----------



## 74M3NUMB3RS (May 27, 2013)

Is my xda siggies good? Its actually 4...

3 static 1 animated


----------



## mrrick (May 27, 2013)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Seriously?   Well come to think of it, just this week didn't you have one or two mod edits?
> 
> -kcco-

Click to collapse



Touché sir


is there a process to earn back strikes..? probably should have read that damn thing when i signed up instead of just clicking the accept button 

s!gn3d!


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (May 27, 2013)

mrrick said:


> Touché sir
> 
> 
> is there a process to earn back strikes..? probably should have read that damn thing when i signed up instead of just clicking the accept button
> ...

Click to collapse



Not sure man... Somehow I have had mod edits in the past and no strikes.   Maybe pose the question in the xda recommendation thread.   I agree, after a certain amount of time I feel like strikes should drop off. 

-kcco-


----------



## 74M3NUMB3RS (May 27, 2013)

My siggies


----------



## Dirk (May 27, 2013)

74M3NUMB3RS said:


> My siggies

Click to collapse



Nice! :good:


----------



## roofrider (May 27, 2013)




----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (May 27, 2013)

Critique the horrible photoshopping all you want, but i just found this pic of me with my (now) 7 year old daughter....she was less than a year old in this pic.






here's a recent pic.....they grow so fast...


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (May 27, 2013)

Happy Memorial Day, Murica....


----------



## Dirk (May 27, 2013)

Nice pics Skinny. Happy memorial day buddy.


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (May 27, 2013)

DirkGently said:


> Nice pics Skinny. Happy memorial day buddy.

Click to collapse



Thanks Dirk....i have to work, but in my industry, it'll be a light day....should be fun.


----------



## Dirk (May 27, 2013)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Thanks Dirk....i have to work, but in my industry, it'll be a light day....should be fun.

Click to collapse



It's a holiday in the UK today too, and i'm working as well. It's also a light day for me too and more money..so it's all good.


----------



## jugg1es (May 27, 2013)

_        “Paying alimony is like feeding hay to a dead horse.”*―*Groucho Marx      _


----------



## PVL_93_RU (May 27, 2013)

Yup, America's patriotism at its best


----------



## roofrider (May 27, 2013)

How cool is this guy?


----------



## M_T_M (May 27, 2013)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Critique the horrible photoshopping all you want, but i just found this pic of me with my (now) 7 year old daughter....she was less than a year old in this pic.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I know teh feels mate...mines are 21 and 17  plus teh wee one 2 1/2 

******************
LA CALACA...TILICA Y FLACA!!


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (May 27, 2013)

M_T_M said:


> I know teh feels mate...mines are 21 and 17  plus teh wee one 2 1/2
> 
> ******************
> LA CALACA...TILICA Y FLACA!!

Click to collapse



Wow, a 15 year gap between your second and third?!? 

-kcco-


----------



## malybru (May 27, 2013)




----------



## M_T_M (May 27, 2013)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Wow, a 15 year gap between your second and third?!?
> 
> -kcco-

Click to collapse



Si señor 

******************
LA CALACA...TILICA Y FLACA!!


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (May 27, 2013)

M_T_M said:


> Si señor
> 
> ******************
> LA CALACA...TILICA Y FLACA!!

Click to collapse



Brb... Gotta schedule my vasectomy appt... 

-kcco-


----------



## M_T_M (May 27, 2013)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Brb... Gotta schedule my vasectomy appt...
> 
> -kcco-

Click to collapse



Doooooooo eeeeeeeeetttt!! 11!!!! 1

******************
LA CALACA...TILICA Y FLACA!!


----------



## mrrick (May 27, 2013)

me and mine yesterday. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





they do grow too fast. feed them every other day though, it helps slow down the process a bit.. 

s!gn3d!


----------



## M_T_M (May 27, 2013)

mrrick said:


> me and mine yesterday.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



That's a cool pic mate 

******************
LA CALACA...TILICA Y FLACA!!


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (May 27, 2013)

mrrick said:


> me and mine yesterday.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Awesome! 

-kcco-


----------



## wbchristmas (May 27, 2013)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Wow, a 15 year gap between your second and third?!?
> 
> -kcco-

Click to collapse



Lol, mine are 18, 18, and 3!




Scribbled from my Note 2 ~~~~


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (May 27, 2013)

wbchristmas said:


> Lol, mine are 18, 18, and 3!
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Dayum, you guys still had fuel in the tank huh :thumbup:

-kcco-


----------



## malybru (May 27, 2013)

Nice shot


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (May 27, 2013)

-kcco-


----------



## orb3000 (May 27, 2013)




----------



## stuffinthesky (May 28, 2013)




----------



## matrix0886 (May 28, 2013)




----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (May 28, 2013)

I realize that at this point in my life, I'd rather watch other people doing really cool things. 

















-kcco-


----------



## orb3000 (May 28, 2013)




----------



## roofrider (May 28, 2013)




----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (May 28, 2013)

It really shouldn't matter where you're you're from....but here's the same guy...


----------



## BabyHuey (May 28, 2013)

roofrider said:


>

Click to collapse



Wtf is that real

Sent from my Nexus 10 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Dirk (May 28, 2013)

This 23-Ton, 5.3-Million-Brick X-Wing Is the Biggest Lego Model Ever:
















"The model of the classic Star Wars fighter being unveiled in Times Square has a wingspan of 44 feet and comes complete with R2-D2 and a full range of sound effects. It’s a super-duper-sized version of Star Wars Lego starfighter set #9493 and was made with 5,335,200 Lego bricks. That, according to Lego, makes it the largest model ever built, eclipsing the Lego robot at the Mall of America by some 2 million bricks. This replica of the Rebel Alliance dogfighter is 42 times the size of the Lego version we’ve all built and a bit bigger than a real X-Wing. (Yes, yes, we know they’re not real. Just go with it.) The X-Wing Luke Skywalker and his fellow rebels flew was about 41 feet long, 2 feet shorter than this Lego masterpiece."

http://www.wired.com/underwire/2013/05/largest-lego-x-wing/#slideid-144942


----------



## Groot (May 28, 2013)

---------- Post added at 04:06 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:52 PM ----------







---------- Post added at 04:09 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:06 PM ----------







---------- Post added at 04:10 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:09 PM ----------

Avenger Haircut!!!


----------



## boborone (May 28, 2013)

jugg1es said:


> _    “A child of five could understand this. Send someone to fetch a child of five.”*―*Groucho Marx       _

Click to collapse



Playing 42 is kind of a big deal at Texas A&M. That's the school's logo on the clock. It's a game played with dominoes. I might be the only one here who gets the connection in the that pic. I was an Aggie till 9-11 happened and the Boeing plant I was working at shut down. They were paying my way through their College of Aerospace Engineering. I was going to be rocket scientist. That's an awesome pic and clock. Thanks for posting it.

Want some boot loops? Have some. I got plenty to spare.


----------



## jugg1es (May 28, 2013)

_        “Paying alimony is like feeding hay to a dead horse.”*―*Groucho Marx      _


----------



## KRAZYADROIDMASTER (May 28, 2013)

That's better the color one looked super fake!!!

Sent from my SGH-M919 using xda app-developers app


----------



## vj_dustin (May 28, 2013)

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## PVL_93_RU (May 28, 2013)

vj_dustin said:


> Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 4 Beta

Click to collapse



My cat does that all the time


----------



## jugg1es (May 28, 2013)

_        “Paying alimony is like feeding hay to a dead horse.”*―*Groucho Marx      _


----------



## KRAZYADROIDMASTER (May 28, 2013)

That's better the color one looked super fake!!!

Sent from my SGH-M919 using xda app-developers app


----------



## malybru (May 28, 2013)

Wood Sculture pr0n:


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (May 28, 2013)

Wow awesome ^^^^^^

-kcco-

---------- Post added at 09:45 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:19 AM ----------







-kcco-


----------



## matgras (May 28, 2013)

..


----------



## PuffMaN (May 28, 2013)

Sent from my Jelly Bean powered HTC Desire with Tapatalk Red


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (May 28, 2013)

-kcco-


----------



## Archer (May 28, 2013)




----------



## jRi0T68 (May 28, 2013)

*-No longer accidental, just Jeremy.   F.cfb*
[Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying


----------



## jugg1es (May 28, 2013)

_         “If you can't do anything about it, laugh like hell.”*―*David Cook    _


----------



## Archer (May 28, 2013)




----------



## jugg1es (May 28, 2013)

_         “If you can't do anything about it, laugh like hell.”*―*David Cook    _


----------



## malybru (May 28, 2013)

Elephant pr0n:


----------



## THE RED BLUR (May 28, 2013)

jugg1es said:


> _         “If you can't do anything about it, laugh like hell.”*―*David Cook    _

Click to collapse




Epic :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (May 28, 2013)

-kcco-


----------



## mrrick (May 29, 2013)

mine

s!gn3d!


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (May 29, 2013)

-kcco-


----------



## roofrider (May 29, 2013)

FUUUUUUUUUU


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (May 29, 2013)

malybru said:


> Elephant pr0n:

Click to collapse


----------



## roofrider (May 29, 2013)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


>

Click to collapse



Think it's time to flood this thread with his face.


----------



## Dblfstr (May 29, 2013)

Did the color run this past weekend in Orange Beach, Alabama. Epic!


----------



## orb3000 (May 29, 2013)




----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (May 29, 2013)

-kcco-


----------



## freakboy13 (May 29, 2013)

orb3000 said:


>

Click to collapse



Yeah but we gots da gunz!!!!


sent from my T.A.R.T.I.S
(Time And Relative Tarts In Space)


----------



## orb3000 (May 29, 2013)




----------



## Dirk (May 29, 2013)




----------



## 063_XOBX (May 29, 2013)

orb3000 said:


>

Click to collapse



I really don't see how nobody in that town has a decent blowtorch.


----------



## gmaster1 (May 29, 2013)

063_XOBX said:


> I really don't see how nobody in that town has a decent blowtorch.

Click to collapse



or an axe. or a chainsaw. 

That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## jugg1es (May 29, 2013)

_         “If you can't do anything about it, laugh like hell.”*―*David Cook    _


----------



## mulletcutter (May 29, 2013)

gmaster1 said:


> or an axe. or a chainsaw.
> 
> That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?

Click to collapse



3 million will pay for the damage done to my car when I drive through it


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (May 29, 2013)

-kcco-


----------



## vj_dustin (May 29, 2013)

Also on a similar topic.






Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## jugg1es (May 29, 2013)

_         “If you can't do anything about it, laugh like hell.”*―*David Cook    _


----------



## mrrick (May 29, 2013)

kcco

s!gn3d!


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (May 29, 2013)

mrrick said:


> kcco
> 
> s!gn3d!

Click to collapse



Hahaha nice one

-kcco-


----------



## freakboy13 (May 29, 2013)

mrrick said:


> kcco
> 
> s!gn3d!

Click to collapse



Omgiblold

sent from my T.A.R.T.I.S
(Time And Relative Tarts In Space)


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (May 29, 2013)

-kcco-


----------



## mrrick (May 29, 2013)

im on my baby momma hatin ish today

you ever just wanna argrhhhddjsdjdjdjjdjpjdbhshsjjsksjjsjaj??! 

s!gn3d!


----------



## jugg1es (May 29, 2013)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> -kcco-

Click to collapse



I want both 

_         “If you can't do anything about it, laugh like hell.”*―*David Cook    _

---------- Post added at 10:25 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:24 PM ----------







_         “If you can't do anything about it, laugh like hell.”*―*David Cook    _


----------



## Sparx639 (May 30, 2013)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> -kcco-

Click to collapse



I finally think I know where you get your pics 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda premium


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (May 30, 2013)

Sparx639 said:


> I finally think I know where you get your pics
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda premium

Click to collapse



I never kept it secret.  It's been in my sig for over a month. 

-kcco-


----------



## Sparx639 (May 30, 2013)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> I never kept it secret.  It's been in my sig for over a month.
> 
> -kcco-

Click to collapse



I never knew what kcco meant

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda premium


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (May 30, 2013)

Sparx639 said:


> I never knew what kcco meant
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda premium

Click to collapse



Still, among all the sources for pics, a good old fashioned Google search is still my favorite method. 

-kcco-


----------



## 74M3NUMB3RS (May 30, 2013)

Keep Calm and Chive On.


----------



## Sparx639 (May 30, 2013)

Yup

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda premium


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (May 30, 2013)

74M3NUMB3RS said:


> Keep Calm and Chive On.

Click to collapse



That's what I'm always doing.  Brah. 




-kcco-


----------



## roofrider (May 30, 2013)




----------



## jRi0T68 (May 30, 2013)

This is either an alien...






Or a low quality extreme close-up of my cat's nose.

*-No longer accidental, just Jeremy.   F.cfb*
[Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying


----------



## Dirk (May 30, 2013)

jRi0T68 said:


> This is either an alien...
> 
> Or a low quality extreme close-up of my cat's nose.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (May 30, 2013)

DirkGently said:


>

Click to collapse



I have a framed version of that pic hanging in my garage. 

-kcco-


----------



## Dirk (May 30, 2013)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> I have a framed version of that pic hanging in my garage.
> 
> -kcco-

Click to collapse



Mulder...?


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (May 30, 2013)

DirkGently said:


> Mulder...?

Click to collapse



Never bothered with that show.  I picked it up at a yard sale for 25 cents. 

-kcco-


----------



## jugg1es (May 30, 2013)

_         “If you can't do anything about it, laugh like hell.”*―*David Cook    _


----------



## roofrider (May 30, 2013)




----------



## jugg1es (May 30, 2013)

_         “If you can't do anything about it, laugh like hell.”*―*David Cook    _


----------



## Dirk (May 30, 2013)




----------



## PVL_93_RU (May 30, 2013)

jugg1es said:


> _         “If you can't do anything about it, laugh like hell.”*―*David Cook    _

Click to collapse



Shut up, Meg!


----------



## 74M3NUMB3RS (May 30, 2013)




----------



## mrrick (May 30, 2013)

true story.. 

s!gn3d!


----------



## Dirk (May 30, 2013)

mrrick said:


> true story..
> 
> s!gn3d!

Click to collapse



Here's the full article:

5 Celebrities You Won't Believe Were Badass Soldiers


----------



## M_T_M (May 30, 2013)

mrrick said:


> true story..
> 
> s!gn3d!

Click to collapse



Your burguer ad covered the rest of the history 

******************
LA CALACA...TILICA Y FLACA!!


----------



## Dirk (May 30, 2013)

*Not Photoshop..*






One picture, not two!

http://www.cracked.com/article_17665_15-more-images-you-wont-believe-arent-photoshopped.html


----------



## malybru (May 30, 2013)




----------



## mrrick (May 30, 2013)

DirkGently said:


> Here's the full article:
> 
> 5 Celebrities You Won't Believe Were Badass Soldiers

Click to collapse



thank you sir.. 
*tiphat*






M_T_M said:


> Your burguer ad covered the rest of the history
> 
> ******************
> LA CALACA...TILICA Y FLACA!!

Click to collapse



yeah, that's my bad. i was just being super lazy. dirk came in and saved me though with the follow up.. *cheers*



s!gn3d!


----------



## Dirk (May 30, 2013)




----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (May 30, 2013)

-kcco-


----------



## gmaster1 (May 30, 2013)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> -kcco-

Click to collapse



now thats a good one.

That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## jugg1es (May 30, 2013)

_         “If you can't do anything about it, laugh like hell.”*―*David Cook    _


----------



## M_T_M (May 30, 2013)

jugg1es said:


> _         “If you can't do anything about it, laugh like hell.”*―*David Cook    _

Click to collapse



DOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO EEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEET!!!!


----------



## gmaster1 (May 30, 2013)

M_T_M said:


> DOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO EEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEET!!!!

Click to collapse



NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW!!!!!!11!1!1!!!1!!1!1!!1!1!!1!1!1!1!1!1

That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## freakboy13 (May 30, 2013)

gmaster1 said:


> NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW!!!!!!11!1!1!!!1!!1!1!!1!1!!1!1!1!1!1!1
> 
> That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?

Click to collapse








sent from my T.A.R.T.I.S
(Time And Relative Tarts In Space)


----------



## roofrider (May 31, 2013)

Haha xD


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (May 31, 2013)

-kcco-


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (May 31, 2013)

milaxtpe said:


> I don't understand.

Click to collapse



What don't you understand.   The ten post rule? 

-kcco-


----------



## Nutterpc (May 31, 2013)

ROFL TSD

Love the irony in that picture

Sent from my GT-I9210T using xda premium


----------



## jugg1es (May 31, 2013)

_         “If you can't do anything about it, laugh like hell.”*―*David Cook    _


----------



## DD-Ripper (May 31, 2013)

Meanwhile in a XOLO Q800 Group....






Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## 063_XOBX (Jun 1, 2013)

For when you just shaved but remember you have a battle later on that day.


----------



## loner. (Jun 1, 2013)

......

Sent from my ASUS Transformer Pad TF700T using Tapatalk HD


----------



## TwitchyEye (Jun 1, 2013)




----------



## The Fer-Shiz-Nizzle (Jun 1, 2013)

Thats f'd up! Lol

Sent from my Evo 3D CDMA using xda premium


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jun 1, 2013)

-kcco-


----------



## malybru (Jun 1, 2013)

Cake pr0n:


----------



## PVL_93_RU (Jun 1, 2013)

malybru said:


>

Click to collapse



Oh, the Android Cake!


----------



## Android Pizza (Jun 1, 2013)

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## roofrider (Jun 1, 2013)




----------



## jugg1es (Jun 1, 2013)

_         “If you can't do anything about it, laugh like hell.”*―*David Cook    _

---------- Post added at 09:40 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:08 PM ----------







_       “I'm bad and I'm going to hell, and I don't care. I'd rather be in hell than anywhere where you are. ”*―*William Faulkner     _


----------



## jugg1es (Jun 2, 2013)

_       “I'm bad and I'm going to hell, and I don't care. I'd rather be in hell than anywhere where you are. ”*―*William Faulkner     _


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jun 2, 2013)




----------



## roofrider (Jun 2, 2013)




----------



## jugg1es (Jun 2, 2013)

_       “I'm bad and I'm going to hell, and I don't care. I'd rather be in hell than anywhere where you are. ”*―*William Faulkner     _


----------



## orb3000 (Jun 2, 2013)




----------



## Dirk (Jun 2, 2013)

m1l4droid said:


> **** yeah, got my car back. For comparison, look here:
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=41438945&postcount=24324

Click to collapse



Back in one piece i see! :good:



orb3000 said:


>

Click to collapse



Hilarious! :laugh:


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jun 3, 2013)

-kcco-


----------



## mulletcutter (Jun 3, 2013)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> -kcco-

Click to collapse



Now that is wicked


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jun 3, 2013)

m1l4droid said:


> Affirmative, but it took a while... I'd been forced to take the bus-THE BUS!! for 18 days.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 powered by Googy-Max kernel

Click to collapse



You must have been one of the lucky ones that got to the depot early cuz I don't see you.  






-kcco-


----------



## roofrider (Jun 3, 2013)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> You must have been one of the lucky ones that got to the depot early cuz I don't see you.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



That belongs in the Only in My Country thread, lol.


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jun 3, 2013)

roofrider said:


> That belongs in the Only in My Country thread, lol.

Click to collapse



hahahaha...i mistook India for Iran.  Silly American I am.


----------



## jugg1es (Jun 3, 2013)

_      “Count your age by friends, not years. Count your life by smiles, not tears.” ― John Lennon     _


----------



## roofrider (Jun 3, 2013)

Hey girl!


----------



## jugg1es (Jun 3, 2013)

_      “Count your age by friends, not years. Count your life by smiles, not tears.” ― John Lennon     _


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jun 3, 2013)

-kcco-


----------



## jugg1es (Jun 3, 2013)

_      “Count your age by friends, not years. Count your life by smiles, not tears.” ― John Lennon     _


----------



## M_T_M (Jun 3, 2013)

jugg1es said:


> _      “Count your age by friends, not years. Count your life by smiles, not tears.” ― John Lennon     _

Click to collapse



I was going to say Beetle but that's more of a roly poly  to me!! :silly:


----------



## mrrick (Jun 3, 2013)

..... 

s!gn3d!


----------



## Dirk (Jun 3, 2013)




----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jun 4, 2013)

-kcco-


----------



## M_T_M (Jun 4, 2013)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> -kcco-

Click to collapse



Many LULZ!! 
Also. ..sup skinny? 

******************
LA CALACA...TILICA Y FLACA!!


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jun 4, 2013)

M_T_M said:


> Many LULZ!!
> Also. ..sup skinny?
> 
> ******************
> LA CALACA...TILICA Y FLACA!!

Click to collapse



Not much señor,  just sitting with my daughter watching Fred.   Hence my posting here. 

-kcco-


----------



## M_T_M (Jun 4, 2013)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Not much señor,  just sitting with my daughter watching Fred.   Hence my posting here.
> 
> -kcco-

Click to collapse




I don't know who this"Fred" is but happy to hear about you being with teh wee one 
Also..this 


******************
LA CALACA...TILICA Y FLACA!!


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jun 4, 2013)

-kcco-


----------



## Dirk (Jun 4, 2013)




----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jun 4, 2013)

DirkGently said:


>

Click to collapse



Is this that guy's wife? 






-kcco-


----------



## Dirk (Jun 4, 2013)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Is this that guy's wife?
> 
> -kcco-

Click to collapse



Can't be. He'd have killed her off by now.


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jun 4, 2013)

DirkGently said:


> Can't be. He'd have killed her off by now.

Click to collapse



I don't read silly books. 

-kcco-


----------



## xaccers (Jun 4, 2013)

DirkGently said:


> Can't be. He'd have killed her off by now.

Click to collapse



Its like they're really watching it.
Only got as far as the end of the feast while on the train in today. Can't wait 'til lunch to finish it


----------



## Dirk (Jun 4, 2013)

xaccers said:


> Its like they're really watching it.
> Only got as far as the end of the feast while on the train in today. Can't wait 'til lunch to finish it

Click to collapse



Have you stayed away from spoilers so far, or do you know what's coming? Are you into the books too? Once you're done go check out reactions on the twitterverse. There's a bunch of celebrity types who have commented on it.


----------



## RohinZaraki (Jun 4, 2013)




----------



## xaccers (Jun 4, 2013)

DirkGently said:


> Have you stayed away from spoilers so far, or do you know what's coming? Are you into the books too? Once you're done go check out reactions on the twitterverse. There's a bunch of celebrity types who have commented on it.

Click to collapse



Not read the books or any spoilers. I even avoided GoT completely for a couple of years before running out of shows to watch and then getting hooked.


----------



## Dirk (Jun 4, 2013)

xaccers said:


> Not read the books or any spoilers. I even avoided GoT completely for a couple of years before running out of shows to watch and then getting hooked.

Click to collapse



Hurry up and watch the end!!


----------



## xaccers (Jun 4, 2013)

DirkGently said:


> Hurry up and watch the end!!

Click to collapse



Oh my...


----------



## Dirk (Jun 4, 2013)

xaccers said:


> Oh my...

Click to collapse



Yep.




        **SPOILERS**

They really killed off one of the wolves! And the other stuff too. Seriously though, shocking wasn't it? Apparently Rob wasn't actually in the books very much, and THAT other killing wasn't in it at all. They must have thrown that in to shock the book readers who thought they knew what was coming all the time. That'll teach 'em i guess. I thought the silent credits were really effective, as i sat at my desk with my mouth agape!


----------



## Seraz007 (Jun 4, 2013)

Dafuq>?

found it in my little bro's copy


----------



## vj_dustin (Jun 4, 2013)

Seraz007 said:


> Dafuq>?
> 
> found it in my little bro's copy

Click to collapse



WHAT SORCERY IS THIS!! 

Tried Tapatalk 4, Fun!
But back to Tapatalk 2, Stable! B)


----------



## jugg1es (Jun 4, 2013)

_      “Count your age by friends, not years. Count your life by smiles, not tears.” ― John Lennon     _


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jun 4, 2013)

-kcco-


----------



## vj_dustin (Jun 4, 2013)

Exactly! :banghead:






Tried Tapatalk 4, Fun!
But back to Tapatalk 2, Stable! B)


----------



## jugg1es (Jun 4, 2013)

_      “Count your age by friends, not years. Count your life by smiles, not tears.” ― John Lennon     _


----------



## prototype7 (Jun 4, 2013)

Seraz007 said:


> Dafuq>?
> 
> found it in my little bro's copy

Click to collapse



100-100=0, can't have a 0 in the denominator at any time 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## dilster97 (Jun 4, 2013)

HTC One X (Tegra 3)
ROM: Viper X 3.6.1
KERNEL: Viper X stock 
CID: HTC_001
NETWORK: O2 UK


----------



## mulletcutter (Jun 4, 2013)

dilster97 said:


> HTC One X (Tegra 3)
> ROM: Viper X 3.6.1
> KERNEL: Viper X stock
> CID: HTC_001
> NETWORK: O2 UK

Click to collapse



Wasn't always like this


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jun 4, 2013)

-kcco-


----------



## prototype7 (Jun 4, 2013)




----------



## domini99 (Jun 4, 2013)

Sent from my tabing thing..
_In my definition of logics houses can fly, you can hold hundreds of fish in your hands, one bucket gives infinite water and you can swim up a waterfall, its called Minecaft_


----------



## prototype7 (Jun 4, 2013)

domini99 said:


> View attachment 2017636
> 
> Sent from my tabing thing..
> _In my definition of logics houses can fly, you can hold hundreds of fish in your hands, one bucket gives infinite water and you can swim up a waterfall, its called Minecaft_

Click to collapse








---------- Post added at 06:15 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:08 PM ----------


----------



## ShadowLea (Jun 5, 2013)

Android being a little silly... 



1970? Really?  And here I thought that only happened on Windows 

Send From My Samsung Galaxy S3 Using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jun 5, 2013)

ShadowLea said:


> Android being a little silly...
> 
> View attachment 2017758
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



And on Tapatalk. 

-kcco-


----------



## jugg1es (Jun 5, 2013)

_      “Count your age by friends, not years. Count your life by smiles, not tears.” ― John Lennon     _


----------



## prototype7 (Jun 5, 2013)

ShadowLea said:


> Android being a little silly...
> 
> View attachment 2017758
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Anything using Unix time could possibly get that bug. 
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Unix_time

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ShadowLea (Jun 5, 2013)

prototype7 said:


> Anything using Unix time could possibly get that bug.
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Unix_time
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



I guessed as much, I seem to run into that bug at least twice a week across multiple devices and systems  

Send From My Samsung Galaxy S3 Using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Seraz007 (Jun 5, 2013)

prototype7 said:


> 100-100=0, can't have a 0 in the denominator at any time
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Thanks for the buzzkill


----------



## prototype7 (Jun 5, 2013)

Seraz007 said:


> Thanks for the buzzkill

Click to collapse



Anytime.





---------- Post added at 09:54 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:54 PM ----------


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jun 5, 2013)

-kcco-


----------



## steve1326 (Jun 5, 2013)

Of course you realize that make up sex does not involve clowns... 

Sent from my HTC One S using xda app-developers app


----------



## malybru (Jun 5, 2013)

Post it pr0n


----------



## jugg1es (Jun 5, 2013)

_      “Count your age by friends, not years. Count your life by smiles, not tears.” ― John Lennon     _


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jun 5, 2013)

-kcco-


----------



## jugg1es (Jun 5, 2013)

_      “Count your age by friends, not years. Count your life by smiles, not tears.” ― John Lennon     _


----------



## jugg1es (Jun 5, 2013)

_       “gray hair is gods graffiti”*―*Bill Cosby     _


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jun 5, 2013)

-kcco-


----------



## prototype7 (Jun 5, 2013)




----------



## mrrick (Jun 6, 2013)

pants dont work 

s!gn3d!


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jun 6, 2013)

-kcco-


----------



## jugg1es (Jun 6, 2013)

_         "Man is like a banana: when he leaves the bunch, he gets skinned." - Proverb       _


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jun 6, 2013)

-kcco-


----------



## jaszek (Jun 6, 2013)




----------



## jugg1es (Jun 6, 2013)

_         "Man is like a banana: when he leaves the bunch, he gets skinned." - Proverb       _


----------



## orb3000 (Jun 6, 2013)




----------



## malybru (Jun 6, 2013)

Death pr0n:


----------



## Danial723 (Jun 6, 2013)

Pic fail pr0n

"I didn't slap you, I high fived your face"


----------



## jugg1es (Jun 6, 2013)

_         "Man is like a banana: when he leaves the bunch, he gets skinned." - Proverb       _


----------



## malybru (Jun 6, 2013)

Fixed That For Me.


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jun 6, 2013)

-kcco-


----------



## mrrick (Jun 6, 2013)

yup

s!gned!


----------



## jRi0T68 (Jun 7, 2013)

@veeman






*-No longer accidental, just Jeremy.   F.cfb*
[Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying


----------



## mrrick (Jun 7, 2013)

lulz

s!gned!


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jun 7, 2013)

mrrick said:


> lulz
> 
> s!gned!

Click to collapse



Lolol 

-kcco-

---------- Post added at 07:01 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:41 PM ----------







-kcco-


----------



## mrrick (Jun 7, 2013)

haha^



ladies ans gents. batmans tractor

s!gned!


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jun 7, 2013)

^^^^^^






-kcco-


----------



## mrrick (Jun 7, 2013)

oh, hai

s!gned!


----------



## prototype7 (Jun 7, 2013)

mrrick said:


> haha^
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Starring:





Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## mrrick (Jun 7, 2013)

prototype7 said:


> Starring:
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



HAHAHA.. spot on.. 












s!gned!


----------



## Notorious (Jun 7, 2013)

Sent from my SPH-L710 using xda app-developers app


----------



## veeman (Jun 7, 2013)

jRi0T68 said:


> @veeman
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Lolz!


----------



## jj_95nano (Jun 7, 2013)

Just finished colouring my old BlackBerry's keypad... 



Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda premium


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jun 7, 2013)

-kcco-


----------



## jugg1es (Jun 7, 2013)

_         "Man is like a banana: when he leaves the bunch, he gets skinned." - Proverb       _


----------



## roofrider (Jun 7, 2013)

jugg1es said:


> _         "Man is like a banana: when he leaves the bunch, he gets skinned." - Proverb       _

Click to collapse



:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## malybru (Jun 7, 2013)




----------



## Danial723 (Jun 7, 2013)

"I didn't slap you, I high fived your face"


----------



## hanisod (Jun 7, 2013)

*Mod edit:* Pic with profanity removed.


----------



## mrrick (Jun 7, 2013)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> -kcco-

Click to collapse



Ha! actually seen them with my own two eyes recently. i love those amish. real talk. end of the world shows up. that where im going, straight to amish town 









s!gned!


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jun 7, 2013)

-kcco-


----------



## mrrick (Jun 7, 2013)

hmm

s!gned!


----------



## mrrick (Jun 7, 2013)

:beer::banghead:

s!gned!


----------



## malybru (Jun 7, 2013)

I know the feeling


----------



## M_T_M (Jun 7, 2013)

mrrick said:


> :beer::banghead:
> 
> s!gned!

Click to collapse



:banghead::banghead::banghead:

×××××××××××____×××××××××××
LA CALACA, TILICA Y FLACA!!


----------



## malybru (Jun 7, 2013)

Troll pr0n:

Troll Wall,Norway:








Troll Tunga, Norway:


----------



## Android Pizza (Jun 7, 2013)

mrrick said:


> :beer::banghead:
> 
> s!gned!

Click to collapse



...was probably an iPhone user.

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2
Visit this thread, it's awesome!
 http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=40046323


----------



## M_T_M (Jun 7, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> ...was probably an iPhone user.
> 
> Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2
> Visit this thread, it's awesome!
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=40046323

Click to collapse



IPhone=/=removable battery 

×××××××××××____×××××××××××
LA CALACA, TILICA Y FLACA!!


----------



## mrrick (Jun 7, 2013)

s!gned!


----------



## hanisod (Jun 7, 2013)

Edit: also 





Second edit : this ain't trolling thread. What am I doing here? 

My bad

Sent from my Sensational Sensation using Tapatalk 4 Beta (VIP) 
Want a cool place to hang out  



Check this OUT!!!


----------



## mrrick (Jun 8, 2013)

s!gned!


----------



## Ahmad_Ashraf (Jun 8, 2013)

malybru said:


> Troll Tunga, Norway:

Click to collapse



That one freaked my balls

Sent from the most fast and sexy sgs i9000 ever


----------



## hanisod (Jun 8, 2013)

Better? 

Sent from my Sensational Sensation using Tapatalk 4 Beta (VIP) 
Want a cool place to hang out  



Check this OUT!!!


----------



## mrrick (Jun 8, 2013)

s!gned!


----------



## roofrider (Jun 8, 2013)

Like a boss.


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jun 8, 2013)

-kcco-


----------



## jRi0T68 (Jun 8, 2013)

Spent a little over $7 on donuts last week with this bill, only got $12.xx back. Mother****ers don't understand why they still owe me $640.






*-No longer accidental, just Jeremy.   F.cfb*
[Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying


----------



## vj_dustin (Jun 8, 2013)

You didn't properly blacken out the 20.
Try using monopoly money next time 

Tried Tapatalk 4, Fun!
But back to Tapatalk 2, Stable! B)


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jun 8, 2013)

-kcco-


----------



## mrrick (Jun 8, 2013)

s!gned!


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jun 8, 2013)

mrrick said:


> s!gned!

Click to collapse



Haaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa. 

-kcco-


----------



## jugg1es (Jun 8, 2013)

_         "Man is like a banana: when he leaves the bunch, he gets skinned." - Proverb       _


----------



## Dirk (Jun 8, 2013)

*I had a picture printed for my wall..*






Just my way of paying tribute to Heath Ledger and his greatest ever performance. Plus it looks cool!


----------



## mrrick (Jun 8, 2013)

s!gned!


----------



## PuffMaN (Jun 8, 2013)

mrrick said:


> s!gned!

Click to collapse



Thats friggen cool 

Sent from my Jelly Bean powered HTC Desire with Tapatalk Red


----------



## xaccers (Jun 8, 2013)

jRi0T68 said:


> Spent a little over $7 on donuts last week with this bill, only got $12.xx back. Mother****ers don't understand why they still owe me $640.

Click to collapse



Ah you made a rookie mistake. US money doesn't have $ on it.


----------



## jugg1es (Jun 8, 2013)

_         "Man is like a banana: when he leaves the bunch, he gets skinned." - Proverb       _


----------



## Ahmad_Ashraf (Jun 8, 2013)

Someone guess what's that ? 

Sent from the most fast and sexy sgs i9000 ever


----------



## jugg1es (Jun 8, 2013)

_         "Man is like a banana: when he leaves the bunch, he gets skinned." - Proverb       _


----------



## hanisod (Jun 8, 2013)

Ahmad_Ashraf said:


> Someone guess what's that ?
> 
> Sent from the most fast and sexy sgs i9000 ever

Click to collapse









Sent from my Sensational Sensation using Tapatalk 4 Beta (VIP) 
Want a cool place to hang out  



Check this OUT!!!


----------



## jRi0T68 (Jun 8, 2013)

xaccers said:


> Ah you made a rookie mistake. US money doesn't have $ on it.

Click to collapse



It came out of the atm that way, FROM A BANK. It must be a legitimate $660 bill, right? :sly:

*-No longer accidental, just Jeremy.   F.cfb*
[Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying


----------



## prototype7 (Jun 8, 2013)

Ahmad_Ashraf said:


> Someone guess what's that ?
> 
> Sent from the most fast and sexy sgs i9000 ever

Click to collapse








---------- Post added at 04:14 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:13 PM ----------


----------



## Android Pizza (Jun 8, 2013)

Ahmad_Ashraf said:


> Someone guess what's that ?
> 
> Sent from the most fast and sexy sgs i9000 ever

Click to collapse



Something the mods would take down if they saw. I recommend you take it down yourself.

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## jugg1es (Jun 8, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> Something the mods would take down if they saw. I recommend you take it down yourself.
> 
> Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Why, it's only a pic of a chandelier? 

_         "Man is like a banana: when he leaves the bunch, he gets skinned." - Proverb       _


----------



## hanisod (Jun 8, 2013)

jugg1es said:


> Why, it's only a pic of a chandelier?
> 
> _         "Man is like a banana: when he leaves the bunch, he gets skinned." - Proverb       _

Click to collapse



+1

Sent from my Sensational Sensation using Tapatalk 4 Beta (VIP) 
Want a cool place to hang out  



Check this OUT!!!


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Jun 8, 2013)

jugg1es said:


> Why, it's only a pic of a chandelier?
> 
> _         "Man is like a banana: when he leaves the bunch, he gets skinned." - Proverb       _

Click to collapse



+2

We see you meow on our nexus⁴ can we haz some more?


----------



## Android Pizza (Jun 8, 2013)

jugg1es said:


> Why, it's only a pic of a chandelier?
> 
> _         "Man is like a banana: when he leaves the bunch, he gets skinned." - Proverb       _

Click to collapse



*sigh*
You know what it's supposed to look like.

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## Ahmad_Ashraf (Jun 8, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> *sigh*
> You know what it's supposed to look like.
> 
> Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Can you please be more clear ?! 

Sent from the most fast and sexy sgs i9000 ever


----------



## hanisod (Jun 8, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> *sigh*
> You know what it's supposed to look like.
> 
> Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



It looks like this
It's a chandelier, Unless you have a wild imagination to think of something else.......... 

Sent from my Sensational Sensation using Tapatalk 4 Beta (VIP) 
Want a cool place to hang out  



Check this OUT!!!


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Jun 8, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> *sigh*
> You know what it's supposed to look like.
> 
> Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



I'm confused is it that you are seeing???

We see you meow on our nexus⁴ can we haz some more?


----------



## jugg1es (Jun 8, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> *sigh*
> You know what it's supposed to look like.
> 
> Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



What, so just because it looks phallic it should be taken down? Have you looked through this thread 

_         "Man is like a banana: when he leaves the bunch, he gets skinned." - Proverb       _


----------



## mrrick (Jun 8, 2013)

s!gned!


----------



## jugg1es (Jun 8, 2013)

_         "Man is like a banana: when he leaves the bunch, he gets skinned." - Proverb       _


----------



## gmaster1 (Jun 8, 2013)

jugg1es said:


> _         "Man is like a banana: when he leaves the bunch, he gets skinned." - Proverb       _

Click to collapse



ahh...doesnt nature and life look so beautiful? 

That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## hanisod (Jun 8, 2013)

gmaster1 said:


> ahh...doesnt nature and life look so beautiful?
> 
> That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?

Click to collapse



Hahahahahahaha
+1

Sent from my Sensational Sensation using Tapatalk 4 Beta (VIP) 
Want a cool place to hang out  



Check this OUT!!!


----------



## Danial723 (Jun 8, 2013)

Haha juggles.....epic post 

"I didn't slap you, I high fived your face"


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Jun 9, 2013)

Too Funny

Meh Kittehs say meow from my Xperia TL


----------



## Android Pizza (Jun 9, 2013)

jugg1es said:


> _         "Man is like a banana: when he leaves the bunch, he gets skinned." - Proverb       _

Click to collapse



I...MODS!! MODS!!!

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jun 9, 2013)

-kcco-


----------



## mulletcutter (Jun 9, 2013)




----------



## jugg1es (Jun 9, 2013)

only because i forgot this one last night 

_         "Man is like a banana: when he leaves the bunch, he gets skinned." - Proverb       _


----------



## 063_XOBX (Jun 9, 2013)




----------



## roofrider (Jun 9, 2013)




----------



## jugg1es (Jun 9, 2013)

_         "Man is like a banana: when he leaves the bunch, he gets skinned." - Proverb       _


----------



## hanisod (Jun 9, 2013)

Sent from my Sensational Sensation using Tapatalk 4 Beta (VIP) 
Want a cool place to hang out  



Check this OUT!!!


----------



## M_T_M (Jun 9, 2013)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> -kcco-

Click to collapse



Kanye!? 

×××××××××××____×××××××××××
LA CALACA, TILICA Y FLACA!!


----------



## Woody (Jun 9, 2013)

jugg1es said:


> _         "Man is like a banana: when he leaves the bunch, he gets skinned." - Proverb       _

Click to collapse



^^^^True story. I listened to a podcast about this guy.  He actually worked for Mitsubishi before they started making crappy cars.


----------



## mrrick (Jun 9, 2013)

M_T_M said:


> Kanye!?
> 
> ×××××××××××____×××××××××××
> LA CALACA, TILICA Y FLACA!!

Click to collapse



correct.. and i love that manic son of a b....  lol








s!gned!


----------



## KnukLHead (Jun 9, 2013)

Sent from my SPH-L900 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## mrrick (Jun 9, 2013)

tl;dr

s!gned!


----------



## husam666 (Jun 9, 2013)

mrrick said:


> tl;dr
> 
> s!gned!

Click to collapse



ts;cs (too small; can't see)


----------



## wbchristmas (Jun 9, 2013)

Deleted


----------



## jugg1es (Jun 9, 2013)

_        "In today’s job climate, you can’t afford to be a vanilla sundae. You need to be a banana split." - Peter McCarthy       _


----------



## wbchristmas (Jun 9, 2013)

Woody said:


> ^^^^True story. I listened to a podcast about this guy.  He actually worked for Mitsubishi before they started making crappy cars.

Click to collapse



Back then, Mitsubishi was making Zeroes to fight in WW2 with.













Scribbled from my Note 2 ~~~~


----------



## mrrick (Jun 9, 2013)

s!gned!


----------



## xaccers (Jun 9, 2013)

jugg1es said:


>

Click to collapse



Breach of the Coinage Offences act 1936 (section 26)
Expect to serve hard labour me laddie.


----------



## jugg1es (Jun 9, 2013)

xaccers said:


> Breach of the Coinage Offences act 1936 (section 26)
> Expect to serve hard labour me laddie.

Click to collapse



I know :sly:
Does look pretty cool though 

_        "In today’s job climate, you can’t afford to be a vanilla sundae. You need to be a banana split." - Peter McCarthy       _


----------



## malybru (Jun 9, 2013)




----------



## gmaster1 (Jun 9, 2013)

malybru said:


>

Click to collapse



wut?

edit: i see it now...thats creepy...

That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Jun 9, 2013)

malybru said:


>

Click to collapse



Photoshop is a bit*h 

We see you meow on our nexus⁴ can we haz some more?


----------



## Android Pizza (Jun 9, 2013)

malybru said:


>

Click to collapse



Meh.

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## manudo (Jun 10, 2013)

^ LOL

Sent from my MT27i using xda premium


----------



## mrrick (Jun 10, 2013)

s!gned!


----------



## prototype7 (Jun 10, 2013)

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## matrix0886 (Jun 10, 2013)




----------



## mrrick (Jun 10, 2013)

s!gned!


----------



## jugg1es (Jun 10, 2013)

_        "In today’s job climate, you can’t afford to be a vanilla sundae. You need to be a banana split." - Peter McCarthy       _


----------



## hanisod (Jun 10, 2013)

Barada river, Syria 





Sent from my Sensational Sensation using Tapatalk 4 Beta (VIP) 
Want a cool place to hang out  



Check this OUT!!!


----------



## Ahmad_Ashraf (Jun 10, 2013)

hanisod said:


> Barada river, Syria
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



The only Arabian country which I wanted to visit 
How unlucky I am 

Sent from the most fast and sexy sgs i9000 ever


----------



## hanisod (Jun 10, 2013)

Ahmad_Ashraf said:


> The only Arabian country which I wanted to visit
> How unlucky I am
> 
> Sent from the most fast and sexy sgs i9000 ever

Click to collapse



Yeah
I which it wasn't like that 
There were used to be a traditional restaurant there (you can see that in the image). Used to go there every year. It was nice 

Sent from my Sensational Sensation using Tapatalk 4 Beta (VIP) 
Want a cool place to hang out  



Check this OUT!!!


----------



## Ahmad_Ashraf (Jun 10, 2013)

hanisod said:


> Yeah
> I which it wasn't like that
> There were used to be a traditional restaurant there (you can see that in the image). Used to go there every year. It was nice
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Don't worry bro
Soon

Sent from the most fast and sexy sgs i9000 ever


----------



## hanisod (Jun 10, 2013)

Ahmad_Ashraf said:


> Don't worry bro
> Soon
> 
> Sent from the most fast and sexy sgs i9000 ever

Click to collapse



I hope 
Mean while 
I took this panorama my self 


Edit : looks bad cuz I uploaded it as attachment. Couldn't upload it to Tapatalk server 

Sent from my Sensational Sensation using Tapatalk 4 Beta (VIP) 
Want a cool place to hang out  



Check this OUT!!!


----------



## Ahmad_Ashraf (Jun 10, 2013)

hanisod said:


> I hope
> Mean while
> I took this panorama my self
> View attachment 2032082
> ...

Click to collapse



Simply wow
You took it from Kasr Elnile bridge ? Didn't you ?

Sent from the most fast and sexy sgs i9000 ever


----------



## Ahmad_Ashraf (Jun 10, 2013)

Egyptian museum, Cairo 

Sent from the most fast and sexy sgs i9000 ever


----------



## hanisod (Jun 10, 2013)

Ahmad_Ashraf said:


> Simply wow
> You took it from Kasr Elnile bridge ? Didn't you ?
> 
> Sent from the most fast and sexy sgs i9000 ever

Click to collapse



Yup
Also have this picture of the pyramids (also took this one my self) 




I was amazed that day! 




This one also good 




I was also amazed by this panorama
Who thinks a two years old device can make that? 

Sent from my Sensational Sensation using Tapatalk 4 Beta (VIP) 
Want a cool place to hang out  



Check this OUT!!!


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Jun 10, 2013)

@hanisod

Great pics :thumbup:

We see you meow on our nexus⁴ can we haz some more?


----------



## hanisod (Jun 10, 2013)

Ahmad_Ashraf said:


> Egyptian museum, Cairo
> 
> Sent from the most fast and sexy sgs i9000 ever

Click to collapse



Waw
I went to it
Really nice experience! 







DowntownJeffBrown said:


> @hanisod
> 
> Great pics :thumbup:
> 
> We see you meow on our nexus⁴ can we haz some more?

Click to collapse



Thanks jeff

Sent from my Sensational Sensation using Tapatalk 4 Beta (VIP) 
Want a cool place to hang out  



Check this OUT!!!


----------



## orb3000 (Jun 10, 2013)

*Pure innovation!*


----------



## M_T_M (Jun 10, 2013)

And....


----------



## mrrick (Jun 11, 2013)

s!gned!


----------



## Archer (Jun 11, 2013)




----------



## orb3000 (Jun 11, 2013)




----------



## jugg1es (Jun 11, 2013)

_      Never interrupt me when I'm eating a banana. 
Ryan Stiles        _


----------



## Dirk (Jun 11, 2013)




----------



## jugg1es (Jun 11, 2013)

_      Never interrupt me when I'm eating a banana. 
Ryan Stiles        _


----------



## Raymond199483 (Jun 11, 2013)

PSP 1000 running Mac os 7.0 

Sent from my psp 1000 and kindle fire hd


----------



## husam666 (Jun 11, 2013)

hanisod said:


> Yup
> Also have this picture of the pyramids (also took this one my self)
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



ah cairo, I've been there twice about 6 or 7 years ago. It was really nice


----------



## RS7JR (Jun 11, 2013)

Enchanted rock


Sent from my SPH-L710 using Xparent Skyblue Tapatalk 2


----------



## RS7JR (Jun 11, 2013)

Oh yeah... in the cave there.

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Xparent Skyblue Tapatalk 2


----------



## freakboy13 (Jun 11, 2013)

Saw this pic on reuters and for some reason I thought of this:


sent from my T.A.R.T.I.S
(Time And Relative Tarts In Space)

Rs7jr those are some awesome pics!!!!
Nice!!!


----------



## hanisod (Jun 11, 2013)

husam666 said:


> ah cairo, I've been there twice about 6 or 7 years ago. It was really nice

Click to collapse



Yup
It's fun


















Sometimes I might be a crappy photographer. (I know last two look bad. Apparently the Tapatalk server is busy) 

Sent from my Sensational Sensation using Tapatalk 4 Beta (VIP) 
Want a cool place to hang out  



Check this OUT!!!


----------



## orb3000 (Jun 11, 2013)

*Facebook Privacy...*


----------



## Raymond199483 (Jun 11, 2013)

My house in minecraft pocket edition 

Sent from my psp 1000 and kindle fire hd


----------



## hanisod (Jun 12, 2013)

Sent from my Sensational Sensation using Tapatalk 4 Beta (VIP) 
Want a cool place to hang out  



Check this OUT!!!


----------



## Dirk (Jun 12, 2013)




----------



## jugg1es (Jun 12, 2013)

_      Never interrupt me when I'm eating a banana. 
Ryan Stiles        _


----------



## jaszek (Jun 12, 2013)

---------- Post added at 12:13 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:02 PM ----------


----------



## jugg1es (Jun 12, 2013)

_      Never interrupt me when I'm eating a banana. 
Ryan Stiles        _


----------



## nuuits (Jun 12, 2013)




----------



## jugg1es (Jun 13, 2013)

_      Never interrupt me when I'm eating a banana. 
Ryan Stiles        _

---------- Post added at 08:38 AM ---------- Previous post was at 08:19 AM ----------







_      Never interrupt me when I'm eating a banana. 
Ryan Stiles        _


----------



## jocheleSpain (Jun 13, 2013)

my grandmother's house .rar


----------



## PuffMaN (Jun 13, 2013)

jocheleSpain said:


> my grandmother's house .rar

Click to collapse



Lol wut? 

Sent from my Nexus 7 with Tapatalk Red


----------



## Seraz007 (Jun 13, 2013)

wondering when this'll come out


----------



## hanisod (Jun 13, 2013)

Seraz007 said:


> wondering when this'll come out

Click to collapse



Hahahaha
Epic! 



Sent from my Sensational Sensation using Tapatalk 4 Beta (VIP) 
Want a cool place to hang out  



Check this OUT!!!


----------



## jugg1es (Jun 13, 2013)

_     Jokes gets more serious thought, than serious words these days _


----------



## mrrick (Jun 14, 2013)

i like we can watch gifs in Tapatalk 4.

s!gned!


----------



## jugg1es (Jun 14, 2013)

mrrick said:


> i like we can watch gifs in Tapatalk 4.
> 
> s!gned!

Click to collapse



Repost.! 

_     Jokes gets more serious thought, than serious words these days _

---------- Post added at 06:58 AM ---------- Previous post was at 06:58 AM ----------







_     Jokes gets more serious thought, than serious words these days _


----------



## mrrick (Jun 14, 2013)

hmm

s!gned!


----------



## jugg1es (Jun 14, 2013)

_     Jokes gets more serious thought, than serious words these days _


----------



## mrrick (Jun 14, 2013)

s!gned!


----------



## RohinZaraki (Jun 15, 2013)

:3


----------



## mrrick (Jun 15, 2013)

yup

s!gned!


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jun 15, 2013)

mrrick said:


> yup
> 
> s!gned!

Click to collapse



Holy sht balls,  you have a new avatar. 

-kcco-


----------



## mrrick (Jun 15, 2013)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Holy sht balls,  you have a new avatar.
> 
> -kcco-

Click to collapse



ive needed a new one for awhile now. someone help please. 








s!gned!


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jun 15, 2013)

mrrick said:


> ive needed a new one for awhile now. someone help please.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Are you on G+?... Pm me info if so. 

-kcco-


----------



## malybru (Jun 15, 2013)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Holy sht balls,  you have a new avatar.
> 
> -kcco-

Click to collapse





mrrick said:


> ive needed a new one for awhile now. someone help please.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Hi,

New avatars available HERE


----------



## jugg1es (Jun 15, 2013)

malybru said:


> Hi,
> 
> New avatars available HERE

Click to collapse



Looks good 

_     Jokes gets more serious thought, than serious words these days _

---------- Post added at 11:20 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:38 AM ----------







_     Jokes gets more serious thought, than serious words these days _


----------



## Archer (Jun 15, 2013)

I proper lolled at this one


----------



## mrrick (Jun 15, 2013)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Are you on G+?... Pm me info if so.
> 
> -kcco-

Click to collapse



unfortunately I'm not. i am the most unsocial of all the unsocials everywhere. no facebooks, or tweeters, or spaces for myself. hell, i usually only communicate with any coworkers by writing on a legal pad. people seriously annoy me. 




except this thread. this thread is akin to the cliché couch in the therapist's office. im comfortable here. 

s!gned!


----------



## mrrick (Jun 15, 2013)

malybru said:


> Hi,
> 
> New avatars available HERE

Click to collapse



this. is why i keep coming back. thank you. i will participate once i figure out what i want :cheers:

s!gned!


----------



## PVL_93_RU (Jun 15, 2013)

RohinZaraki said:


> :3

Click to collapse



AWESOME, and scary at the same time. Oh, the great nature


----------



## gautam.is.sharma (Jun 15, 2013)

Ha ha ha I just love this image.. 

visit www.techlions.in for latest Tech News


----------



## jugg1es (Jun 15, 2013)

_     Jokes gets more serious thought, than serious words these days _


----------



## mrrick (Jun 15, 2013)

yup

s!gned!


----------



## mrrick (Jun 15, 2013)

lol

s!gned!


----------



## jugg1es (Jun 15, 2013)

mrrick said:


> lol
> 
> s!gned!

Click to collapse



I like the avatar, kinda suits you 

_     Jokes gets more serious thought, than serious words these days _


----------



## mrrick (Jun 15, 2013)

jugg1es said:


> I like the avatar, kinda suits you
> 
> _     Jokes gets more serious thought, than serious words these days _

Click to collapse



*tiphat*

s!gned!


----------



## jr866gooner (Jun 15, 2013)

jugg1es said:


> _     Jokes gets more serious thought, than serious words these days _

Click to collapse



What is the comic strip called? I like these kinds of comics!

Sent from my GS2 running LSW NeatRom


----------



## jugg1es (Jun 15, 2013)

jr866gooner said:


> What is the comic strip called? I like these kinds of comics!
> 
> Sent from my GS2 running LSW NeatRom

Click to collapse



Can't remember where i got it from, it was on my sd card 

_     Jokes gets more serious thought, than serious words these days _

---------- Post added at 10:22 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:21 PM ----------







_     Jokes gets more serious thought, than serious words these days _


----------



## mrrick (Jun 16, 2013)

s¡gned!


----------



## gautam.is.sharma (Jun 16, 2013)

My own pic. Enjoying rain... :thumbup:

visit www.techlions.in for latest Tech News


----------



## vj_dustin (Jun 16, 2013)

mrrick said:


> s¡gned!

Click to collapse



Did I do something wrong?
What a start to the morning :banghead:

Sent.... Just sent!


----------



## Dr_SUSE (Jun 16, 2013)

*Oldie but Goodie*

XKCD


----------



## DD-Ripper (Jun 16, 2013)

Android 5.0 Key lime pie home screen concept by me 






Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## GuestK00178 (Jun 16, 2013)

Dr_SUSE said:


> XKCD

Click to collapse



I've read every single xkcd comic  I love it. 

______________________________________
[APP][2.3+] SpecCheck - Compare Devices Side By Side


----------



## Jserrano56 (Jun 16, 2013)

Lies

Sent from my SGH-T769 using xda app-developers app


----------



## jugg1es (Jun 16, 2013)

_     Jokes gets more serious thought, than serious words these days _


----------



## mrrick (Jun 16, 2013)

happy fathers day fellas.. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




s¡gned!


----------



## shahkam (Jun 16, 2013)

DD-Ripper said:


> Android 5.0 Key lime pie home screen concept by me
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Looks super clean ish

Sent from my SPH-L710 using xda app-developers app


----------



## mrrick (Jun 17, 2013)

s¡gned!


----------



## GuestK00328 (Jun 17, 2013)

Seems legit....


----------



## mrrick (Jun 17, 2013)

s¡gned!


----------



## freakboy13 (Jun 17, 2013)

jugg1es said:


> _     Jokes gets more serious thought, than serious words these days _

Click to collapse



Reading that word always instills stewie griffins voice. ""Cooolhuwhip"
Nice brZ though

sent from my T.A.R.T.I.S
(Time And Relative Tarts In Space)


----------



## jugg1es (Jun 17, 2013)

_     Jokes gets more serious thought, than serious words these days _


----------



## GuestK00178 (Jun 17, 2013)

jugg1es said:


> _     Jokes gets more serious thought, than serious words these days _

Click to collapse



Lol, nice

______________________________________
[APP][2.3+] SpecCheck - Compare Devices Side By Side


----------



## jugg1es (Jun 17, 2013)

_     Jokes gets more serious thought, than serious words these days _


----------



## dio5000 (Jun 17, 2013)

the Cloud From my Window  ～～～～:silly


----------



## jugg1es (Jun 17, 2013)

lost cat not lost

_     Jokes gets more serious thought, than serious words these days _


----------



## mrrick (Jun 17, 2013)

s¡gned!


----------



## jugg1es (Jun 17, 2013)

_     Jokes gets more serious thought, than serious words these days _


----------



## PuffMaN (Jun 17, 2013)

jugg1es said:


> _     Jokes gets more serious thought, than serious words these days _

Click to collapse



Lmao   Brilliant!

Sent from my Nexus 7 with Tapatalk Red


----------



## mrrick (Jun 17, 2013)

s¡gned!


----------



## jugg1es (Jun 17, 2013)

_     Jokes gets more serious thought, than serious words these days _


----------



## mrrick (Jun 17, 2013)

sweet

s¡gned!


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Jun 17, 2013)

Seraz007 said:


> wondering when this'll come out

Click to collapse



I will actually play video games if that comes out. :thumbup:

We see you meow on our nexus⁴ can we haz some more?


----------



## Danial723 (Jun 17, 2013)

dio5000 said:


> the Cloud From my Window  ～～～～:silly

Click to collapse





"I didn't slap you, I high fived your face"


----------



## jugg1es (Jun 17, 2013)

_     Jokes gets more serious thought, than serious words these days _


----------



## shahkam (Jun 18, 2013)

jugg1es said:


> _     Jokes gets more serious thought, than serious words these days _

Click to collapse



I would of have died from an heart attack if i would have seen that at night in my back yard..

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using xda premium


----------



## jugg1es (Jun 18, 2013)

_     Jokes gets more serious thought, than serious words these days _


----------



## Occasus (Jun 18, 2013)

I've opened a new thread about the birth of my daughter coz I forgot this one. This is my babygirl Lilith Anais, she was born on sunday noon.







[/IMG]


----------



## KnukLHead (Jun 18, 2013)

jugg1es said:


> _     Jokes gets more serious thought, than serious words these days _

Click to collapse



I would have damn sure shot that thing first and wondered what it was after



Sent from my SPH-L900 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## jugg1es (Jun 18, 2013)

_     Jokes gets more serious thought, than serious words these days _


----------



## Archer (Jun 18, 2013)




----------



## M_T_M (Jun 18, 2013)

Archer said:


>

Click to collapse



Funny but I don't get it!


----------



## Archer (Jun 18, 2013)

M_T_M said:


> Funny but I don't get it!

Click to collapse



I think it's the video from The Ring


----------



## jugg1es (Jun 18, 2013)

_     Jokes gets more serious thought, than serious words these days _


----------



## Danial723 (Jun 18, 2013)

jugg1es said:


> _     Jokes gets more serious thought, than serious words these days _

Click to collapse



Your pics never show up on tapatalk....just a single pixel in the center 

Edit:until I quote it

"I didn't slap you, I high fived your face"


----------



## jugg1es (Jun 18, 2013)

Danial723 said:


> Your pics never show up on tapatalk....just a single pixel in the center
> 
> Edit:until I quote it
> 
> "I didn't slap you, I high fived your face"

Click to collapse



Well that was a wasted email wasn't it 

_     Jokes gets more serious thought, than serious words these days _


----------



## Danial723 (Jun 18, 2013)

What?

"I didn't slap you, I high fived your face"


----------



## jugg1es (Jun 18, 2013)

Danial723 said:


> What?
> 
> "I didn't slap you, I high fived your face"

Click to collapse



You quoted me to say that my pic didn't come out, only to realise you where wrong. I got an email 

_     Jokes gets more serious thought, than serious words these days _


----------



## Danial723 (Jun 18, 2013)

Oh OK lol

"I didn't slap you, I high fived your face"


----------



## mrrick (Jun 18, 2013)

silly reality 

s¡gned!


----------



## KRAZYADROIDMASTER (Jun 18, 2013)

It was time for me to add some pictuers.

Sent from my SGH-M919 using xda app-developers app


----------



## jugg1es (Jun 18, 2013)

_     Jokes gets more serious thought, than serious words these days _


----------



## hanisod (Jun 18, 2013)

KRAZYADROIDMASTER said:


> It was time for me to add some pictuers.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-M919 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Lulz 





And @M_T_M 





Sent from my Sensational Sensation using Tapatalk 4 Beta (VIP)


----------



## prototype7 (Jun 19, 2013)

KRAZYADROIDMASTER said:


> It was time for me to add some pictuers.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-M919 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



What is an ass biscuit? 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## mrrick (Jun 19, 2013)

prototype7 said:


> What is an ass biscuit?
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



not sure, but, apparently it's a thing

s¡gned!


----------



## mrrick (Jun 19, 2013)

KRAZYADROIDMASTER said:


> It was time for me to add some pictuers.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-M919 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



*pictures


lol. jk. nice first contributions! lulz were had

s¡gned!


----------



## mrrick (Jun 19, 2013)

s¡gned!


----------



## prototype7 (Jun 19, 2013)

mrrick said:


> s¡gned!

Click to collapse



Looked like some kind of gun at first... Scissor gun would be cool, but that is the most unnecessary thing I have ever seen. 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jugg1es (Jun 19, 2013)

_     Jokes gets more serious thought, than serious words these days _


----------



## vj_dustin (Jun 19, 2013)

Sent.... Just sent!


----------



## M_T_M (Jun 19, 2013)

hanisod said:


> Lulz
> And @M_T_M
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



How about...NO!!!!


----------



## jugg1es (Jun 19, 2013)

M_T_M said:


> How about...NO!!!!

Click to collapse



I thought it was funny 

_     Jokes gets more serious thought, than serious words these days _


----------



## hanisod (Jun 19, 2013)

M_T_M said:


> How about...NO!!!!

Click to collapse



UMad.Bro?.jpg 

Sent from my Sensational Sensation using Tapatalk 4 Beta (VIP)


----------



## freakboy13 (Jun 19, 2013)

hanisod said:


> UMad.Bro?.jpg
> 
> Sent from my Sensational Sensation using Tapatalk 4 Beta (VIP)

Click to collapse



Yeah I remember that one user hanisod and he posted that mlp 
loving bender pic.... what ever happened to him.....


sent from my T.A.R.T.I.S
(Time And Relative Tarts In Space)


----------



## hanisod (Jun 19, 2013)

freakboy13 said:


> Yeah I remember that one user hanisod and he posted that mlp
> loving bender pic.... what ever happened to him.....
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Lol
I'm still here...... 
AFAIK 

Sent from my Sensational Sensation using Tapatalk 4 Beta (VIP)


----------



## Psykologikal (Jun 19, 2013)

Actually futurama starts tonight lol.  Season eight I think

Sent from my SGH-I337M using xda app-developers app


----------



## M_T_M (Jun 19, 2013)

Psykologikal said:


> Actually futurama starts tonight lol.  Season eight I think
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I337M using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse


----------



## mrrick (Jun 19, 2013)

zoom 

s¡gned!


----------



## jaszek (Jun 20, 2013)

Psykologikal said:


> Actually futurama starts tonight lol.  Season eight I think
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I337M using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



First episode was good, the second one, not as good.


----------



## LouRock (Jun 20, 2013)

....


----------



## jugg1es (Jun 20, 2013)

_     Jokes gets more serious thought, than serious words these days _


----------



## jugg1es (Jun 20, 2013)

_     Jokes gets more serious thought, than serious words these days _


----------



## roofrider (Jun 21, 2013)




----------



## jugg1es (Jun 21, 2013)

_     Jokes gets more serious thought, than serious words these days _


----------



## roofrider (Jun 22, 2013)

Oopsie!


----------



## mrrick (Jun 22, 2013)

probably will work

s¡gned!


----------



## mrrick (Jun 22, 2013)

jugg1es said:


> _     Jokes gets more serious thought, than serious words these days _

Click to collapse



this is so f'in dope!  ^





s¡gned!


----------



## jRi0T68 (Jun 22, 2013)

mrrick said:


> probably will work
> 
> s¡gned!

Click to collapse



Looks like a revenge flash mob attacked some jerk's bike. Funny prank if you all own enough bike locks.

*-No longer accidental, just Jeremy.   F.cfb*
[Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jun 22, 2013)

-kcco-


----------



## mrrick (Jun 22, 2013)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> -kcco-

Click to collapse



hahaha. yes!      sup skinny.. 

s¡gned!


----------



## roofrider (Jun 22, 2013)

Science *****!


----------



## jugg1es (Jun 22, 2013)

_     Jokes gets more serious thought, than serious words these days _

---------- Post added at 09:38 AM ---------- Previous post was at 08:59 AM ----------







_     Jokes gets more serious thought, than serious words these days _


----------



## jugg1es (Jun 22, 2013)

_      “I never hated a man enough to give him his diamonds back.”*―*Zsa Zsa Gabor      _

---------- Post added at 09:22 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:20 PM ----------







_      “I never hated a man enough to give him his diamonds back.”*―*Zsa Zsa Gabor      _


----------



## mrrick (Jun 22, 2013)

*Mod edit:* Pic removed for profanity.


----------



## mrrick (Jun 22, 2013)

carbon fiber, hammock bathtub. 


yes please

s¡gned!


----------



## jugg1es (Jun 23, 2013)

mrrick said:


> carbon fiber, hammock bathtub.
> 
> 
> yes please
> ...

Click to collapse



I saw that, looks amazing :thumbup:

_      “I never hated a man enough to give him his diamonds back.”*―*Zsa Zsa Gabor      _


----------



## jugg1es (Jun 23, 2013)

_      “I never hated a man enough to give him his diamonds back.”*―*Zsa Zsa Gabor      _


----------



## mrrick (Jun 23, 2013)

pretty much

s¡gned!


----------



## jugg1es (Jun 23, 2013)

_      “I never hated a man enough to give him his diamonds back.”*―*Zsa Zsa Gabor      _


----------



## mrrick (Jun 23, 2013)

dafuq

s¡gned!


----------



## jugg1es (Jun 23, 2013)

_      “I never hated a man enough to give him his diamonds back.”*―*Zsa Zsa Gabor      _


----------



## Zephyr! (Jun 24, 2013)

---------- Post added at 07:40 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:38 PM ----------



---------- Post added at 07:40 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:40 PM ----------







---------- Post added at 07:41 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:40 PM ----------







---------- Post added at 07:52 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:41 PM ----------

Rofl 











---------- Post added at 07:53 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:52 PM ----------

Rofl


----------



## orb3000 (Jun 24, 2013)

*Spanish lessons*


----------



## jugg1es (Jun 24, 2013)

Terrafugia’s TF-X flying car

_      “I never hated a man enough to give him his diamonds back.”*―*Zsa Zsa Gabor      _

---------- Post added at 10:26 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:26 PM ----------







_      “I never hated a man enough to give him his diamonds back.”*―*Zsa Zsa Gabor      _


----------



## malybru (Jun 24, 2013)

NOPE  Pr0n


----------



## FernBch (Jun 25, 2013)

malybru said:


>

Click to collapse



Now for the whole story.....

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bRV4d9LCawU&feature=youtube_gdata_player

Edit:
Ooops! Just realized the vid was posted. Tapatalk only showed it as a pic.


----------



## jugg1es (Jun 25, 2013)

_        “Power-lust is a weed that grows only in the vacant lots of an abandoned mind. ” 
― Ayn Rand      _


----------



## M_T_M (Jun 25, 2013)

jugg1es said:


> _        “Power-lust is a weed that grows only in the vacant lots of an abandoned mind. ”
> ― Ayn Rand      _

Click to collapse


----------



## jugg1es (Jun 25, 2013)

_        “Power-lust is a weed that grows only in the vacant lots of an abandoned mind. ” 
― Ayn Rand      _


----------



## jugg1es (Jun 25, 2013)

_        “Power-lust is a weed that grows only in the vacant lots of an abandoned mind. ” 
― Ayn Rand      _


----------



## M_T_M (Jun 25, 2013)

jugg1es said:


> _        “Power-lust is a weed that grows only in the vacant lots of an abandoned mind. ”
> ― Ayn Rand      _

Click to collapse



Ohhh...that's the amazing Flamingo's Blood River in Cucamonga :silly::silly:


----------



## veeman (Jun 25, 2013)

jugg1es said:


> _        “Power-lust is a weed that grows only in the vacant lots of an abandoned mind. ”
> ― Ayn Rand      _

Click to collapse



Is that a Pepto-Bismol lake?


----------



## jugg1es (Jun 25, 2013)

M_T_M said:


> Ohhh...that's the amazing Flamingo's Blood River in Cucamonga :silly::silly:

Click to collapse



It's an algae that forms in the Lake 







veeman said:


> Is that a Pepto-Bismol lake?

Click to collapse





_        “Power-lust is a weed that grows only in the vacant lots of an abandoned mind. ” 
― Ayn Rand      _


----------



## veeman (Jun 25, 2013)

jugg1es said:


> It's an algae that forms in the Lake
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse


----------



## 063_XOBX (Jun 25, 2013)




----------



## jugg1es (Jun 25, 2013)

veeman said:


>

Click to collapse








_        “Power-lust is a weed that grows only in the vacant lots of an abandoned mind. ” 
― Ayn Rand      _


----------



## xaccers (Jun 25, 2013)

jugg1es said:


> _        “Power-lust is a weed that grows only in the vacant lots of an abandoned mind. ”
> ― Ayn Rand      _

Click to collapse



Meh, street performers have been doing the same for years


----------



## jugg1es (Jun 25, 2013)

xaccers said:


> Meh, street performers have been doing the same for years

Click to collapse



The bus was driving around, I'll pull up the vid in  a bit. Still pretty cool 

_        “Power-lust is a weed that grows only in the vacant lots of an abandoned mind. ” 
― Ayn Rand      _


----------



## xaccers (Jun 25, 2013)

jugg1es said:


> The bus was driving around, I'll pull up the vid in  a bit. Still pretty cool
> 
> _        “Power-lust is a weed that grows only in the vacant lots of an abandoned mind. ”
> ― Ayn Rand      _

Click to collapse



Put a skateboard under the rug and you've got the same thing.


----------



## jugg1es (Jun 25, 2013)

xaccers said:


> Put a skateboard under the rug and you've got the same thing.

Click to collapse



Meh,  i know that. 

_        “Power-lust is a weed that grows only in the vacant lots of an abandoned mind. ” 
― Ayn Rand      _


----------



## xaccers (Jun 25, 2013)




----------



## jugg1es (Jun 25, 2013)

xaccers said:


>

Click to collapse



I've seen the first one before. 

_        “Power-lust is a weed that grows only in the vacant lots of an abandoned mind. ” 
― Ayn Rand      _


----------



## shadowcore (Jun 25, 2013)




----------



## hanisod (Jun 25, 2013)

xaccers said:


>

Click to collapse



What sorcery is this???!!! 







shadowcore said:


>

Click to collapse



Lol

Sent from my Sensational Sensation using Tapatalk 4 Beta (VIP)


----------



## leolawliet (Jun 26, 2013)

This hotel really does exist 

Sent from my LG-P769 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## veeman (Jun 26, 2013)

Problem?


----------



## mrrick (Jun 26, 2013)

my single greatest achievement 

s¡gned!


----------



## LoopDoGG79 (Jun 26, 2013)

mrrick said:


> my single greatest achievement
> 
> s¡gned!

Click to collapse



Is that for giving or receiving? :what:


----------



## vj_dustin (Jun 26, 2013)

Sent.... Just sent!


----------



## Seraz007 (Jun 26, 2013)




----------



## mrrick (Jun 26, 2013)

LoopDoGG79 said:


> Is that for giving or receiving? :what:

Click to collapse



*badum tiss*   :beer:   aaand yes. 









s¡gned!


----------



## jugg1es (Jun 26, 2013)

_        “Power-lust is a weed that grows only in the vacant lots of an abandoned mind. ” 
― Ayn Rand      _


----------



## freakboy13 (Jun 26, 2013)

Guys who wants their snake massaged?
Or.....






sent from my T.A.R.T.I.S
(Time And Relative Tarts In Space)


----------



## jugg1es (Jun 26, 2013)

_       “It is said that power corrupts, but actually it's more true that power attracts the corruptible. The sane are usually attracted by other things than power.” 
― David Brin      _


----------



## KRAZYADROIDMASTER (Jun 26, 2013)

leolawliet said:


> This hotel really does exist
> 
> Sent from my LG-P769 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



There you go!!!

Sent from my SGH-M919 using xda app-developers app


----------



## M_T_M (Jun 26, 2013)




----------



## Zephyr! (Jun 26, 2013)

M_T_M said:


>

Click to collapse



Yeah cold drinks

Press thanks if you like my work/advice


----------



## prototype7 (Jun 27, 2013)

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## vj_dustin (Jun 27, 2013)

Maybe a repost. But it is that awesome! 






Sent.... Just sent!


----------



## roofrider (Jun 27, 2013)




----------



## Raymond199483 (Jun 27, 2013)

Just something I made 

Sent from my psp 1000 and kindle fire hd


----------



## Zephyr! (Jun 27, 2013)

Sent from my GT-I9082 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## mrrick (Jun 27, 2013)

on the road living at its finest-ish

s¡gned!


----------



## M_T_M (Jun 27, 2013)

mrrick said:


> on the road living at its finest-ish
> 
> s¡gned!

Click to collapse



Wanna be a big ballah
Shot callah
20" blades on the Impala. ..


×××××××××××____×××××××××××
LA CALACA, TILICA Y FLACA!!


----------



## mrrick (Jun 27, 2013)

i just devoured the poptarts... 

s¡gned!


----------



## mrrick (Jun 27, 2013)

just finished off the doctor pepper and twix. 




s¡gned!


----------



## mrrick (Jun 28, 2013)

s¡gned!


----------



## mrrick (Jun 28, 2013)

winner of cray touristy flyer cover page

s¡gned!


----------



## mrrick (Jun 28, 2013)

mrrick said:


> winner of cray touristy flyer cover page
> 
> s¡gned!

Click to collapse




s¡gned!


----------



## mrrick (Jun 28, 2013)

im too high for this **** tonight.. 

s¡gned!


----------



## jugg1es (Jun 28, 2013)

_       “Power is not revealed by striking hard or often, but by striking true.” 
― Honoré de Balzac     _


----------



## vj_dustin (Jun 28, 2013)

Not sure if carving or camouflage. 

Sent.... Just sent!


----------



## PuffMaN (Jun 28, 2013)

sgs4 google ed.

Sent from my Nexus 7 with Tapatalk Red


----------



## vj_dustin (Jun 28, 2013)

So, an s4 running AOSP. :sly:

Sent.... Just sent!


----------



## shahkam (Jun 29, 2013)

Isheeps on my facebook 

Sent from my SGH-T999 using xda premium


----------



## Android Pizza (Jun 29, 2013)

^^LULZ

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## shahkam (Jun 29, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> ^^LULZ
> 
> Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



I commented a big a$$ "LOL" 

Sent from my SGH-T999 using xda premium


----------



## mrrick (Jun 29, 2013)

heh

s¡gned!


----------



## Raymond199483 (Jun 29, 2013)

Something I made

Sent from my psp 1000 and kindle fire hd


----------



## jugg1es (Jun 29, 2013)

_       “Power is not revealed by striking hard or often, but by striking true.” 
― Honoré de Balzac     _


----------



## jugg1es (Jun 29, 2013)

_       “Power is not revealed by striking hard or often, but by striking true.” 
― Honoré de Balzac     _


----------



## mrrick (Jun 29, 2013)

s¡gned!


----------



## 404-Not Found (Jun 30, 2013)

orb3000 said:


>

Click to collapse



I know its a old post but where can I get one of those tabs?

Sent from my Amazon Kindle Fire using xda app-developers app


----------



## mrrick (Jun 30, 2013)

s¡gned!


----------



## veeman (Jun 30, 2013)

JRBX550 said:


> I know its a old post but where can I get one of those tabs?
> 
> Sent from my Amazon Kindle Fire using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



It's the Samsung Galaxy S12


----------



## LoopDoGG79 (Jun 30, 2013)

JRBX550 said:


> I know its a old post but where can I get one of those tabs?
> 
> Sent from my Amazon Kindle Fire using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



You can find them here. You can find all kinds of awesomeness here. 

http://www.photoshop.com/


----------



## jugg1es (Jun 30, 2013)

_         “Power changes everything till it is difficult to say who are the heroes and who the villains.” 
― Libba Bray        _


----------



## 404-Not Found (Jun 30, 2013)

veeman said:


> It's the Samsung Galaxy S12

Click to collapse



No. All I get is SG Y and Lava 12

Sent from my Amazon Kindle Fire using xda app-developers app


----------



## orb3000 (Jul 1, 2013)

If you look close you´ll find it´s a monitor:silly:



JRBX550 said:


> I know its a old post but where can I get one of those tabs?
> 
> Sent from my Amazon Kindle Fire using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse


----------



## veeman (Jul 1, 2013)

orb3000 said:


> If you look close you´ll find it´s a monitor:silly:

Click to collapse



I thought it was Galaxy S12 leaked images. My bad.


----------



## roofrider (Jul 1, 2013)

Don't mind the pressing guy in the 1st pic, he's in dire need of a spotter.











---------- Post added at 11:01 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:43 AM ----------

This girl is talented.


----------



## 404-Not Found (Jul 1, 2013)

I just took this pics! Anybody see any difference?

Sent from my Amazon Kindle Fire using xda app-developers app


----------



## Dr_SUSE (Jul 1, 2013)

Handy Chart


----------



## vj_dustin (Jul 1, 2013)

roofrider said:


> [/COLOR]This girl is talented.

Click to collapse



Smoke ****?

Sent.... Just sent!


----------



## jugg1es (Jul 1, 2013)

_         “Power changes everything till it is difficult to say who are the heroes and who the villains.” 
― Libba Bray        _


----------



## roofrider (Jul 1, 2013)

vj_dustin said:


> Smoke ****?
> 
> Sent.... Just sent!

Click to collapse



Yep. A smokejob.


----------



## PuffMaN (Jul 1, 2013)

404-Not Found said:


> I just took this pics! Anybody see any difference?
> 
> Sent from my Amazon Kindle Fire using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



They're not RL, but videogame. Which game?

Sent from my Jelly Bean powered HTC Desire with Tapatalk Red


----------



## Archer (Jul 1, 2013)

PuffMaN said:


> They're not RL, but videogame. Which game?
> 
> Sent from my Jelly Bean powered HTC Desire with Tapatalk Red

Click to collapse



Gran Turismo 6

http://goo.gl/Y7SzD


----------



## PuffMaN (Jul 1, 2013)

Archer said:


> Gran Turismo 6
> 
> http://goo.gl/Y7SzD

Click to collapse



 sweet! 

Sent from my Nexus 7 with Tapatalk Red


----------



## Archer (Jul 1, 2013)

Creepy.


----------



## M_T_M (Jul 1, 2013)

Archer said:


> Creepy.

Click to collapse



Shouldn't you be moderating instead of trolling?  

×××××××××××____×××××××××××
LA CALACA, TILICA Y FLACA!!


----------



## RohinZaraki (Jul 1, 2013)

M_T_M said:


> Shouldn't you be moderating instead of trolling?
> 
> ×××××××××××____×××××××××××
> LA CALACA, TILICA Y FLACA!!

Click to collapse



Oh the irony 

Sent from my HTC One X


----------



## 404-Not Found (Jul 1, 2013)

Archer said:


> Gran Turismo 6
> 
> http://goo.gl/Y7SzD

Click to collapse




Nope, its no even out yet. The power GT5 can deliver you.






PuffMaN said:


> They're not RL, but videogame. Which game?
> 
> Sent from my Jelly Bean powered HTC Desire with Tapatalk Red

Click to collapse



Gran Turismo 5.

Sent from..... my Alien Kindle Fire w/JB

Did I help? Just hit the Thanks button


----------



## vj_dustin (Jul 1, 2013)

Archer said:


> Creepy.

Click to collapse



That is really creepy. 

Sent.... Just sent!


----------



## gmaster1 (Jul 1, 2013)

vj_dustin said:


> That is really creepy.
> 
> Sent.... Just sent!

Click to collapse



Realy realy creepy...

That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## malybru (Jul 1, 2013)




----------



## prototype7 (Jul 1, 2013)

---------- Post added at 06:21 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:15 PM ----------


----------



## roofrider (Jul 2, 2013)

jugg1es said:


> _         “Power changes everything till it is difficult to say who are the heroes and who the villains.”
> ― Libba Bray        _

Click to collapse



Nope.


----------



## prototype7 (Jul 2, 2013)

roofrider said:


> Nope.

Click to collapse



If that site doesn't say yes after it does, I'm gonna be pissed. 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## roofrider (Jul 2, 2013)

prototype7 said:


> If that site doesn't say yes after it does, I'm gonna be pissed.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse


----------



## prototype7 (Jul 2, 2013)

roofrider said:


>

Click to collapse



I like to think that the guy did that purposely to make us wonder wtf was going through his mind. 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## roofrider (Jul 2, 2013)

prototype7 said:


> I like to think that the guy did that purposely to make us wonder wtf was going through his mind.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Either that or LSD. 

Best spoiler!


----------



## Indiwiz (Jul 2, 2013)

404-Not Found said:


> I just took this pics! Anybody see any difference?
> 
> Sent from my Amazon Kindle Fire using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



that red vette is nice ! I ended up with grey one when I downloaded it.

Sent from my SGH-T889 using xda app-developers app


----------



## TimeAndroid (Jul 2, 2013)

Not sure if someone already posted these...


----------



## malybru (Jul 2, 2013)

Robert Gill of the Arizona Cardinals treadmilling at 25mph


----------



## shadowcore (Jul 2, 2013)




----------



## jugg1es (Jul 2, 2013)

_         “All I know is just what I read in the papers, and that's an alibi for my ignorance.”*―*Will Rogers       _


----------



## roofrider (Jul 3, 2013)

malybru said:


> Robert Gill of the Arizona Cardinals treadmilling at 25mph

Click to collapse



Beep beep!


----------



## PVL_93_RU (Jul 3, 2013)

malybru said:


> Robert Gill of the Arizona Cardinals treadmilling at 25mph

Click to collapse



So "The Flash" isn't a fictional character, huh?


----------



## vj_dustin (Jul 3, 2013)

Fatal1ty_18_RUS said:


> So "The Flash" isn't a fictional character, huh?

Click to collapse



Isn't Usain bolt a better example for that 

Sent.... Just sent!


----------



## ondskap (Jul 3, 2013)




----------



## jugg1es (Jul 3, 2013)

_         “All I know is just what I read in the papers, and that's an alibi for my ignorance.”*―*Will Rogers       _


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jul 4, 2013)

-kcco-


----------



## M_T_M (Jul 4, 2013)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> -kcco-

Click to collapse



Skineeeeeee...where you been mate!? 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jul 4, 2013)

M_T_M said:


> Skineeeeeee...where you been mate!?
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

Click to collapse



Eh.. Things got weird around here. 

-kcco-


----------



## PuffMaN (Jul 4, 2013)

Sent from my Jelly Bean powered HTC Desire with Tapatalk Red


----------



## malybru (Jul 4, 2013)




----------



## orb3000 (Jul 5, 2013)




----------



## jugg1es (Jul 5, 2013)

_          “My congratulations to you, sir. Your manuscript is both good and original; but the part that is good is not original, and the part that is original is not good. ”*―*Samuel Johnson       _


----------



## roofrider (Jul 5, 2013)




----------



## Klaipedos (Jul 5, 2013)

shadowcore said:


>

Click to collapse




Hillarious. We at office are crying LOL


----------



## Citranccs (Jul 5, 2013)




----------



## roofrider (Jul 5, 2013)




----------



## jugg1es (Jul 5, 2013)

_          “My congratulations to you, sir. Your manuscript is both good and original; but the part that is good is not original, and the part that is original is not good. ”*―*Samuel Johnson       _


----------



## prototype7 (Jul 5, 2013)

*Mod edit:* Pic with profanity removed


----------



## Thot Ctrl (Jul 5, 2013)




----------



## prototype7 (Jul 5, 2013)




----------



## Thot Ctrl (Jul 5, 2013)

prototype7 said:


>

Click to collapse



Lol wtf


----------



## prototype7 (Jul 5, 2013)




----------



## Thot Ctrl (Jul 5, 2013)




----------



## prototype7 (Jul 5, 2013)




----------



## jugg1es (Jul 5, 2013)

_          “My congratulations to you, sir. Your manuscript is both good and original; but the part that is good is not original, and the part that is original is not good. ”*―*Samuel Johnson       _


----------



## vj_dustin (Jul 6, 2013)

xMorpheus said:


>

Click to collapse



The first thing that comes to my mind. 






Sent.... Just sent!


----------



## Thot Ctrl (Jul 6, 2013)

vj_dustin said:


> The first thing that comes to my mind.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Lool thats hilarious


----------



## LRNZ09 (Jul 6, 2013)




----------



## jugg1es (Jul 6, 2013)

_          “My congratulations to you, sir. Your manuscript is both good and original; but the part that is good is not original, and the part that is original is not good. ”*―*Samuel Johnson       _


----------



## jugg1es (Jul 7, 2013)

_          “My congratulations to you, sir. Your manuscript is both good and original; but the part that is good is not original, and the part that is original is not good. ”*―*Samuel Johnson       _


----------



## ArmorD (Jul 7, 2013)

jugg1es said:


> _          “My congratulations to you, sir. Your manuscript is both good and original; but the part that is good is not original, and the part that is original is not good. ”*―*Samuel Johnson       _

Click to collapse



Frankly, I don't find that very amusing. 

Sent from my teddy bear


----------



## jugg1es (Jul 7, 2013)

ArmorD said:


> Frankly, I don't find that very amusing.
> 
> Sent from my teddy bear

Click to collapse



Who says it has to be amusing? 






_          “My congratulations to you, sir. Your manuscript is both good and original; but the part that is good is not original, and the part that is original is not good. ”*―*Samuel Johnson       _


----------



## jugg1es (Jul 7, 2013)

_          “My congratulations to you, sir. Your manuscript is both good and original; but the part that is good is not original, and the part that is original is not good. ”*―*Samuel Johnson       _


----------



## PuffMaN (Jul 7, 2013)

ArmorD said:


> Frankly, I don't find that very amusing.
> 
> Sent from my teddy bear

Click to collapse



No, but its damn cool!

Sent from my Jelly Bean powered HTC Desire with Tapatalk Red


----------



## vj_dustin (Jul 8, 2013)

jugg1es said:


> _          “My congratulations to you, sir. Your manuscript is both good and original; but the part that is good is not original, and the part that is original is not good. ”*―*Samuel Johnson       _

Click to collapse



Hahahahaha XD

Sent.... Just sent!


----------



## roofrider (Jul 8, 2013)

Y U NO PHYSICS?


----------



## Gogeta (Jul 8, 2013)

Hahaha





*work hard, play hard*


----------



## ABD EL HAMEED (Jul 8, 2013)

roofrider said:


> Y U NO PHYSICS?

Click to collapse



Hmm that first pic is mind blowing the only thing i can explain it with is that maybe the center of gravitational pull is passing through the base that makes contact with the water (as far as i can understand statics) maybe that's why


----------



## malybru (Jul 8, 2013)

ABD EL HAMEED said:


> Hmm that first pic is mind blowing the only thing i can explain it with is that maybe the center of gravitational pull is passing through the base that makes contact with the water (as far as i can understand statics) maybe that's why

Click to collapse



Hi,

The guy in the gif is probably behind there holding it up.


----------



## hanisod (Jul 8, 2013)

malybru said:


> Hi,
> 
> The guy in the gif is probably behind there holding it up.

Click to collapse



Lol :thumbup:

Sent from my katana using Tapatalk 2


----------



## drnecropolis (Jul 8, 2013)

ABD EL HAMEED said:


> Hmm that first pic is mind blowing the only thing i can explain it with is that maybe the center of gravitational pull is passing through the base that makes contact with the water (as far as i can understand statics) maybe that's why

Click to collapse



Let me field this one (I grew up in Alaska)

The base of the is much more massive underwater, the support core for it is more than strong enough to hold that upright like that..

That said.. its a delicate balance.. a slight crack and it goes down.. amazing picture though..






Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I717 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## PVL_93_RU (Jul 8, 2013)

jugg1es said:


> [/IMG]

Click to collapse



~
gravity mode = 0


----------



## roofrider (Jul 9, 2013)

Nah! That iceberg is Russian.


----------



## hanisod (Jul 9, 2013)

Sent from my katana using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## Gogeta (Jul 9, 2013)

*work hard, play hard*


----------



## gius0161 (Jul 9, 2013)

DirkGently said:


>

Click to collapse



lol!!!


----------



## Gogeta (Jul 9, 2013)

*work hard, play hard*


----------



## jugg1es (Jul 9, 2013)

_          “My congratulations to you, sir. Your manuscript is both good and original; but the part that is good is not original, and the part that is original is not good. ”*―*Samuel Johnson       _


----------



## jugg1es (Jul 9, 2013)

_          “My congratulations to you, sir. Your manuscript is both good and original; but the part that is good is not original, and the part that is original is not good. ”*―*Samuel Johnson       _


----------



## roofrider (Jul 9, 2013)

:laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## jimbo.levy (Jul 9, 2013)

Please and thank you 

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## gmaster1 (Jul 9, 2013)

jimbo.levy said:


> Please and thank you
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse





That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## roofrider (Jul 9, 2013)

gmaster1 said:


> That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?

Click to collapse



Lol, no idea why he posted that here.


----------



## jugg1es (Jul 9, 2013)

_          “My congratulations to you, sir. Your manuscript is both good and original; but the part that is good is not original, and the part that is original is not good. ”*―*Samuel Johnson       _


----------



## Gogeta (Jul 9, 2013)

*work hard, play hard*


----------



## jugg1es (Jul 9, 2013)

_          “My congratulations to you, sir. Your manuscript is both good and original; but the part that is good is not original, and the part that is original is not good. ”*―*Samuel Johnson       _


----------



## roofrider (Jul 9, 2013)

Cool!


----------



## PlatinumPenguin (Jul 9, 2013)

jimbo.levy said:


> Please and thank you
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Herpaderp

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## vj_dustin (Jul 9, 2013)

that image is just weird for some reason :l


----------



## Seraz007 (Jul 9, 2013)

vj_dustin said:


> that image is just weird for some reason :l

Click to collapse



+1 :| 

Sent from my Katana


----------



## roofrider (Jul 9, 2013)

I hope his brain is alright.


----------



## jugg1es (Jul 10, 2013)

floating forest

_          “My congratulations to you, sir. Your manuscript is both good and original; but the part that is good is not original, and the part that is original is not good. ”*―*Samuel Johnson       _


----------



## roofrider (Jul 10, 2013)




----------



## Archer (Jul 10, 2013)

roofrider said:


>

Click to collapse



Oh how I wish I'd known they were doing that on Facebook.  And well done - it's not that often that you see a C&H comic that's not vastly inappropriate to post on here!


----------



## gmaster1 (Jul 10, 2013)

Archer said:


> Oh how I wish I'd known they were doing that on Facebook.  And well done - it's not that often that you see a C&H comic that's not vastly inappropriate to post on here!

Click to collapse



But when they are apropriate to post, im looking at it again and again laughing my @$$ off.

That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## Archer (Jul 10, 2013)

gmaster1 said:


> But when they are apropriate to post, im looking at it again and again laughing my @$$ off.

Click to collapse



Yeah, they are equally clever and funny, usually.  You get the odd lame one, but they're mostly diamond.  I have 2 comics on my RSS feed.  C&H & xkcd.  My favourite xkcd has to be...


----------



## roofrider (Jul 11, 2013)

Archer said:


> Oh how I wish I'd known they were doing that on Facebook.  And well done - it's not that often that you see a C&H comic that's not vastly inappropriate to post on here!

Click to collapse



I know, but i'm too lazy to blur the f words out of them. Maybe we can make an exception when it comes to C&H?


----------



## drnecropolis (Jul 11, 2013)

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I717 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## roofrider (Jul 11, 2013)

drnecropolis said:


> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I717 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Lol, thanks! I'm gonna remember that one. Can come in handy, you never know.


----------



## gmaster1 (Jul 11, 2013)

drnecropolis said:


> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I717 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



That might actually make me some moneyz...anyone here good at developing? Ill pay you £10000 a month. Even though i barely have any money im sure ill pay you back once the apps released.

I will also need someone who can develop a USB breathiliser device that works with android.

I will also need a foot massage, more money and someone to compliment me every miniute.

That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## jugg1es (Jul 11, 2013)

_          "In the end, everything is a gag."
- Charlie Chaplin (1889-1977)       _


----------



## boborone (Jul 12, 2013)

prototype7 said:


> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



That's like a $400 Adidas jacket my girl wants very bad. Wanted it forever.

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## orb3000 (Jul 12, 2013)




----------



## Android Pizza (Jul 12, 2013)

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## roofrider (Jul 12, 2013)




----------



## iurnait (Jul 12, 2013)

Adelf Hitler


----------



## ananas93 (Jul 12, 2013)




----------



## jugg1es (Jul 12, 2013)

_          "In the end, everything is a gag."
- Charlie Chaplin (1889-1977)       _


----------



## Archer (Jul 12, 2013)

jugg1es said:


>

Click to collapse



Some men just want to watch the world burn.

Happy original avatar day to everyone!  I are serious.


----------



## hanisod (Jul 12, 2013)

Archer said:


> Some men just want to watch the world burn.
> 
> Happy original avatar day to everyone!  I are serious.

Click to collapse



Lol

Nice avatar :thumbup:

Sent from my Sensation using Tapatalk 2 "I also have a katana.... don't mess with me "


----------



## jugg1es (Jul 12, 2013)

_          "In the end, everything is a gag."
- Charlie Chaplin (1889-1977)       _


----------



## roofrider (Jul 12, 2013)




----------



## vj_dustin (Jul 12, 2013)

Sent.... Just sent!


----------



## Devildog78965 (Jul 12, 2013)

roofrider said:


>

Click to collapse



My life explained in seconds lol

Sent from my Infamous S4


----------



## Gogeta (Jul 12, 2013)

Sent from my supercharged katana forged in underworld (yes, powerful than Z sword )


----------



## gmaster1 (Jul 12, 2013)

Gogeta said:


> Sent from my supercharged katana forged in underworld (yes, powerful than Z sword )

Click to collapse



If i could do that then my life would be alot easier. 

That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## eddhard (Jul 13, 2013)

Archer said:


> Some men just want to watch the world burn.
> 
> Happy original avatar day to everyone!  I are serious.

Click to collapse





hanisod said:


> Lol
> 
> Nice avatar :thumbup:
> 
> Sent from my Sensation using Tapatalk 2 "I also have a katana.... don't mess with me "

Click to collapse



Hows this for an original. My dog bert taking second prize dressed as dilbert. He got beat by a three leged dog who came as a pirate with a wooden leg. There is just no beating that.


----------



## iurnait (Jul 13, 2013)

Troll problem.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Sent from my YP-G70 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## roofrider (Jul 13, 2013)

eddhard said:


> Hows this for an original. My dog bert taking second prize dressed as dilbert. He got beat by a three leged dog who came as a pirate with a wooden leg. There is just no beating that.

Click to collapse



That is awesome! :thumbup:

This the other dog? lol






-------
And a few more cat gifs.





Lol.

















Catnip party!




Vid here: http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=YJ0bdmxZv8U


----------



## jugg1es (Jul 13, 2013)

_          "In the end, everything is a gag."
- Charlie Chaplin (1889-1977)       _


----------



## >BWFighter< (Jul 13, 2013)

:laugh:


----------



## Gogeta (Jul 13, 2013)

Boss fight





Sent from my supercharged katana forged in underworld (yes, powerful than Z sword )


----------



## Gogeta (Jul 14, 2013)

Sent from my supercharged katana forged in underworld (yes, powerful than Z sword )


----------



## ABD EL HAMEED (Jul 14, 2013)

iurnait said:


> Troll problem.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



That's no problem for example if X=4 then √X=2 or -2 same applies to Y that's how 

Sent from my GT-I9100G using xda app-developers app


----------



## Gogeta (Jul 14, 2013)

ABD EL HAMEED said:


> That's no problem for example if X=4 then √X=2 or -2 same applies to Y that's how
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100G using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



X & Y are. *odd*-_____-
---------------------------------**

Moving on,  anyone tried this


*Mod edit:* Pic with profanity removed


Sent from my supercharged katana forged in underworld (yes, powerful than Z sword )


----------



## robosiris (Jul 14, 2013)

Zimmerman Verdict 

SG S4 Custom Rom


----------



## malybru (Jul 14, 2013)

Gogeta said:


> X & Y are. *odd*-_____-
> ---------------------------------**
> 
> Moving on,  anyone tried this
> ...

Click to collapse



Hi,

I would edit that ,if I were you.


----------



## malybru (Jul 14, 2013)




----------



## Gogeta (Jul 14, 2013)

malybru said:


> Hi,
> 
> I would edit that ,if I were you.

Click to collapse



What's wrong with that image?:what:

Sent from my supercharged katana forged in underworld (yes, powerful than Z sword )


----------



## malybru (Jul 14, 2013)

Gogeta said:


> What's wrong with that image?:what:
> 
> Sent from my supercharged katana forged in underworld (yes, powerful than Z sword )

Click to collapse



Hi,

It is not the image,it is the swear words on it.


----------



## Gogeta (Jul 14, 2013)

malybru said:


> Hi,
> 
> It is not the image,it is the swear words on it.

Click to collapse



There are many memes like that in OT


Sent from my supercharged katana forged in underworld (yes, powerful than Z sword )


----------



## hanisod (Jul 14, 2013)

malybru said:


> Hi,
> 
> It is not the image,it is the swear words on it.

Click to collapse







Better?

Sent from my Sensation using Tapatalk 4 Beta "I also have a katana.... don't mess with me "


----------



## Gogeta (Jul 14, 2013)

hanisod said:


> Better?
> 
> Sent from my Sensation using Tapatalk 4 Beta "I also have a katana.... don't mess with me "

Click to collapse



Thanks

Sent from my supercharged katana forged in underworld (yes, powerful than Z sword )

---------- Post added at 07:59 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:06 PM ----------

I got an infraction for that :crying:

Sent from my supercharged katana forged in underworld (yes, powerful than Z sword )


----------



## vj_dustin (Jul 14, 2013)

Is that for real 

Sent.... Just sent!


----------



## vipul.rk24 (Jul 14, 2013)

LOL:laugh:


----------



## drnecropolis (Jul 14, 2013)

vj_dustin said:


> Is that for real
> 
> Sent.... Just sent!

Click to collapse



We shall find out tomorrow!
Store near by carries those swatters for $3 and I have some repellant..

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I717 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## vipul.rk24 (Jul 14, 2013)




----------



## Gogeta (Jul 14, 2013)

drnecropolis said:


> We shall find out tomorrow!
> Store near by carries those swatters for $3 and I have some repellant..
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I717 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Waiting 
Post image here please 

Sent from my supercharged katana forged in underworld (yes, powerful than Z sword )


----------



## vj_dustin (Jul 14, 2013)

drnecropolis said:


> We shall find out tomorrow!
> Store near by carries those swatters for $3 and I have some repellant..
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I717 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



I hope you have your Camera on video mode 

Sent.... Just sent!


----------



## Gogeta (Jul 14, 2013)

Xda gone science practical 

Sent from my supercharged katana forged in underworld (yes, powerful than Z sword )


----------



## Sparx639 (Jul 15, 2013)

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda premium


----------



## roofrider (Jul 15, 2013)




----------



## jugg1es (Jul 15, 2013)

_          "In the end, everything is a gag."
- Charlie Chaplin (1889-1977)       _


----------



## eddhard (Jul 15, 2013)

Sent from my GT-N7105 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jugg1es (Jul 15, 2013)

_          "In the end, everything is a gag."
- Charlie Chaplin (1889-1977)       _


----------



## ananas93 (Jul 15, 2013)

Sent from my LG-P990 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Gogeta (Jul 15, 2013)

Sent from my supercharged katana forged in underworld (yes, powerful than Z sword )


----------



## pixel7474 (Jul 15, 2013)

*choreography*

choreography


----------



## iurnait (Jul 16, 2013)

ABD EL HAMEED said:


> That's no problem for example if X=4 then √X=2 or -2 same applies to Y that's how
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100G using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Actually, its a principal square root, so √4 = 2. Anyways, the problem was wrong; it was supposed to be a 10, not a 0.


----------



## roofrider (Jul 16, 2013)




----------



## Gogeta (Jul 16, 2013)

Sent from my supercharged katana forged in underworld (yes, powerful than Z sword )


----------



## matrix0886 (Jul 16, 2013)

Nic as Disney Princesses:









































My Favorite:


----------



## lreyes (Jul 17, 2013)

I laugh every time I see this.

Sent from my EVO using xda premium


----------



## jugg1es (Jul 17, 2013)

_          "In the end, everything is a gag."
- Charlie Chaplin (1889-1977)       _


----------



## jugg1es (Jul 17, 2013)

_          "In the end, everything is a gag."
- Charlie Chaplin (1889-1977)       _


----------



## ABD EL HAMEED (Jul 17, 2013)

lreyes said:


> I laugh every time I see this.
> 
> Sent from my EVO using xda premium

Click to collapse



Hmm...wierd a gangster working with alqaida i would watch out if i were you







jugg1es said:


> _          "In the end, everything is a gag."
> - Charlie Chaplin (1889-1977)       _

Click to collapse



LULz


Sent from my GT-I9100G using xda app-developers app


----------



## bsmitty83 (Jul 17, 2013)

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## jugg1es (Jul 17, 2013)

_          "In the end, everything is a gag."
- Charlie Chaplin (1889-1977)       _

---------- Post added at 10:27 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:20 PM ----------







_          "In the end, everything is a gag."
- Charlie Chaplin (1889-1977)       _


----------



## jugg1es (Jul 17, 2013)

_          "In the end, everything is a gag."
- Charlie Chaplin (1889-1977)       _


----------



## septix (Jul 18, 2013)

Sent from my GT-I9505 using xda premium


----------



## Sparx639 (Jul 18, 2013)

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda premium


----------



## bsmitty83 (Jul 18, 2013)

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## orb3000 (Jul 18, 2013)




----------



## latilou85 (Jul 19, 2013)




----------



## roofrider (Jul 19, 2013)

@latilou85
Read the 1st post and edit your pic to remove the profanity.

To all those born on this day. :|


----------



## drnecropolis (Jul 19, 2013)

Well, the store was out of them.. supposed to get some more in soon..

Damn.. I'm really wanting to make a bug zapper flamethrower!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I717 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## malybru (Jul 19, 2013)




----------



## jugg1es (Jul 19, 2013)

_          "In the end, everything is a gag."
- Charlie Chaplin (1889-1977)       _


----------



## boborone (Jul 19, 2013)

jugg1es said:


> _          "In the end, everything is a gag."
> - Charlie Chaplin (1889-1977)       _

Click to collapse





Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jugg1es (Jul 19, 2013)

boborone said:


> View attachment 2128121
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



That made me smile, not often i look for the thanks button in ot 

_          "In the end, everything is a gag."
- Charlie Chaplin (1889-1977)       _


----------



## roofrider (Jul 19, 2013)

drnecropolis said:


> Well, the store was out of them.. supposed to get some more in soon..
> 
> Damn.. I'm really wanting to make a bug zapper flamethrower!
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I717 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



My zapper is broken or i'd try it.


----------



## drnecropolis (Jul 19, 2013)

roofrider said:


> My zapper is broken or i'd try it.

Click to collapse



I found a video online about removing a resistor and it makes it more powerful..

So if the initial test doesn't work, we shall try that also. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I717 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## gmaster1 (Jul 19, 2013)

boborone said:


> View attachment 2128121
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



WE BRITISH DONT TALK LIK DAT M8 

That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## boborone (Jul 19, 2013)

gmaster1 said:


> WE BRITISH DONT TALK LIK DAT M8
> 
> That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?

Click to collapse





Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Red Devil (Jul 19, 2013)




----------



## roofrider (Jul 19, 2013)

Someone explain this.


----------



## jugg1es (Jul 19, 2013)

roofrider said:


> Someone explain this.

Click to collapse



Looks like, tensile strength to me..... 


Oh, the second pic

Looks like an octopus or something 

_          "In the end, everything is a gag."
- Charlie Chaplin (1889-1977)       _


----------



## M_T_M (Jul 19, 2013)

gmaster1 said:


> WE BRITISH DONT TALK LIK DAT M8
> 
> That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?

Click to collapse



But, but...I've already lol'ed


----------



## gmaster1 (Jul 19, 2013)

boborone said:


> View attachment 2128390
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Me no speaketh americano.





M_T_M said:


> But, but...I've already lol'ed

Click to collapse



You being countyest now??? ...yes...countryest is now a word...

That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## bast525 (Jul 19, 2013)

*What Data has to say about the death of unlimited data plans*

Some memes I did for laughs


----------



## Android Pizza (Jul 19, 2013)

gmaster1 said:


> Me no speaketh americano.

Click to collapse



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h3S4dBk4E1g

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## gmaster1 (Jul 19, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h3S4dBk4E1g
> 
> Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



NO.JPG

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GgFE5OQbt_g&feature=youtube_gdata_player

the origianal is so much better.

That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## Android Pizza (Jul 19, 2013)

gmaster1 said:


> NO.JPG
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GgFE5OQbt_g&feature=youtube_gdata_player
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I agree...but the one I linked has so many more views.

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## gmaster1 (Jul 19, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> I agree...but the one I linked has so many more views.
> 
> Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Meh...origianal FTW!

That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## jugg1es (Jul 20, 2013)

_          "In the end, everything is a gag."
- Charlie Chaplin (1889-1977)       _


----------



## roofrider (Jul 20, 2013)

jugg1es said:


> Looks like, tensile strength to me.....
> 
> 
> Oh, the second pic
> ...

Click to collapse



Seems that's a Cuttlefish.

More octo for you all. 









Mimic octopus, gotta love 'em!








Simply amazing.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t-LTWFnGmeg
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H8oQBYw6xxc


----------



## Zxo0oxz (Jul 20, 2013)

Sent from my SPH-D710 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## malybru (Jul 20, 2013)




----------



## PR0XiMA (Jul 20, 2013)

*Clouds...*

Orange Clouds....


----------



## JuanDarKe (Jul 21, 2013)

Darth BullDogVader


----------



## boborone (Jul 21, 2013)

Trapping hipsters



Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jugg1es (Jul 21, 2013)

_          "In the end, everything is a gag."
- Charlie Chaplin (1889-1977)       _


----------



## iurnait (Jul 22, 2013)

I got tired of seeing the Android ads on fb, so I thought id change it up a bit


----------



## M_T_M (Jul 22, 2013)

boborone said:


> Trapping hipsters
> 
> View attachment 2132108
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Nao this......made me lol more than anticipated :laugh::silly:


----------



## jugg1es (Jul 22, 2013)

_          "In the end, everything is a gag."
- Charlie Chaplin (1889-1977)       _


----------



## orb3000 (Jul 23, 2013)




----------



## malybru (Jul 25, 2013)

Fail pr0n


----------



## vj_dustin (Jul 25, 2013)

malybru said:


> Fail pr0n
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler

Click to collapse



I was wondering where did the pr0n poster disappear 
Hilarious stuff!

Sent.... Just sent!


----------



## z50king (Jul 25, 2013)

Sent from my PG86100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## M_T_M (Jul 25, 2013)

Feel offended. ..don't,  I'm Mexican and proud of it 
********_***********
LA CALACA, TILICA Y FLACA!!


----------



## roofrider (Jul 26, 2013)




----------



## boborone (Jul 26, 2013)

M_T_M said:


> View attachment 2143005
> View attachment 2143006
> View attachment 2143007
> Feel offended. ..don't,  I'm Mexican and proud of it
> ...

Click to collapse



Hahahaah I freaking lol'd at the second one.

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Dirk (Jul 26, 2013)




----------



## vj_dustin (Jul 26, 2013)

Shut up you liar.. xD

Yoda sent this!


----------



## Archer (Jul 26, 2013)

DirkGently said:


>

Click to collapse



LOL @ eight legged cats


----------



## Dirk (Jul 26, 2013)

Archer said:


> LOL @ eight legged cats

Click to collapse



lolspiders is the next big thing. You'll see.


----------



## roofrider (Jul 26, 2013)

Nope.






Lmao.


----------



## Archer (Jul 26, 2013)

DirkGently said:


> lolspiders is the next big thing. You'll see.

Click to collapse


----------



## vj_dustin (Jul 26, 2013)

roofrider said:


>

Click to collapse



The scratching was the best part!


----------



## Dirk (Jul 26, 2013)

*How about ceiling spider?*


----------



## orb3000 (Jul 26, 2013)

*True story...*


----------



## jRi0T68 (Jul 27, 2013)

The Wife and I caught this rabbit straight up stealing at Home Depot, munching on grass like it was free.





*-No longer accidental, just Jeremy.   F.cfb*
[Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying


----------



## Android Pizza (Jul 27, 2013)

jRi0T68 said:


> The Wife and I caught this rabbit straight up stealing at Home Depot, munching on grass like it was free.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Awwww!

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread! 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2376692


----------



## mrrick (Jul 27, 2013)

M_T_M said:


> View attachment 2143006

Click to collapse



i literally lost it.. 





s¡gned!


----------



## Craptain Krunch (Jul 27, 2013)




----------



## jugg1es (Jul 27, 2013)

_          "In the end, everything is a gag."
- Charlie Chaplin (1889-1977)       _


----------



## chappski (Jul 27, 2013)




----------



## ABD EL HAMEED (Jul 27, 2013)

chappski said:


>

Click to collapse



I remember that pic when I used to mod my old Samsung star 

Sent from my GT-I9100G using xda app-developers app


----------



## malybru (Jul 28, 2013)




----------



## ABD EL HAMEED (Jul 29, 2013)

malybru said:


>

Click to collapse



I.CAN'T.STOP.LAGHING.LOL 

Sent from my GT-I9100G using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## mrrick (Jul 29, 2013)

s¡gned!


----------



## boborone (Jul 29, 2013)

mrrick said:


> s¡gned!

Click to collapse



A fish and a whale. I say keep the fish, bound to smell better. And you would actually eat it after it's cleaned.

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## mrrick (Jul 30, 2013)

So I just bought myself a htc one. I have no pics on it yet. So I took a pic of a pic on my old phone to post here.


----------



## jugg1es (Jul 30, 2013)

_          "In the end, everything is a gag."
- Charlie Chaplin (1889-1977)       _


----------



## tejendra6955 (Jul 30, 2013)

for wounds


----------



## lloydo (Jul 30, 2013)




----------



## malybru (Jul 30, 2013)

Error: tongue.exe has crashed


----------



## mrrick (Aug 1, 2013)

*S¡gned


----------



## roofrider (Aug 2, 2013)




----------



## HashyCode (Aug 2, 2013)




----------



## mrrick (Aug 2, 2013)

*S¡gned


----------



## jugg1es (Aug 2, 2013)

_          "In the end, everything is a gag."
- Charlie Chaplin (1889-1977)       _


----------



## strip419 (Aug 3, 2013)

Lmao minute 
Sent from my HTC One X using xda premium

*Mod edit:* Inappropriate pics removed.


----------



## malybru (Aug 3, 2013)




----------



## 404-Not Found (Aug 4, 2013)

OT

Sent from my Amazon Kindle Fire using xda app-developers app


----------



## orb3000 (Aug 4, 2013)

*.*


----------



## mulletcutter (Aug 4, 2013)

orb3000 said:


>

Click to collapse



I'm going say fire fox, chrome, opera, safari...IE


----------



## Wolf Pup (Aug 4, 2013)

Sent from my Sonic


----------



## mrrick (Aug 4, 2013)

*S¡gned


----------



## gmaster1 (Aug 4, 2013)

mrrick said:


> *S¡gned

Click to collapse



Wow. 
Art is becoming alot more complex but yet alot more creative and better looking.

That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## malybru (Aug 4, 2013)

wood pr0n


----------



## mrrick (Aug 4, 2013)

^ wow! Dat staircase




*S¡gned


----------



## themacman1000 (Aug 4, 2013)

mrrick said:


> ^ wow! Dat staircase
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Haha! Looks like my cat.

Sent from my One X


----------



## Sanjay (Aug 6, 2013)

My girl


----------



## Wolf Pup (Aug 6, 2013)

sanjaykumar.sanjay69 said:


> My girl

Click to collapse



No. Just no.

Sent from my Sonic


----------



## Android Pizza (Aug 6, 2013)

Wolf Pup said:


> No. Just no.
> 
> Sent from my Sonic

Click to collapse



I was gonna say something of that sort

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread! 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2376692


----------



## jugg1es (Aug 6, 2013)

_             "You learn something new every day if you're not careful" - Wilf Lunn   _


----------



## gmaster1 (Aug 6, 2013)

jugg1es said:


> _             "You learn something new every day if you're not careful" - Wilf Lunn   _

Click to collapse



What? But why is he...but who would...NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!

That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## Android Pizza (Aug 6, 2013)

jugg1es said:


> _             "You learn something new every day if you're not careful" - Wilf Lunn   _

Click to collapse



Lololol

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread! 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2376692


----------



## GuestK00178 (Aug 7, 2013)

orb3000 said:


>

Click to collapse





Sent from my Wildfire S A510e


----------



## mrrick (Aug 8, 2013)

*S¡gned


----------



## orb3000 (Aug 9, 2013)




----------



## orb3000 (Aug 9, 2013)

*True story...*


----------



## Syntaxer (Aug 9, 2013)




----------



## roofrider (Aug 10, 2013)

Syntaxer said:


>

Click to collapse



I thought you were @veeman for a sec.


----------



## jugg1es (Aug 10, 2013)

_             "You learn something new every day if you're not careful" - Wilf Lunn   _

---------- Post added at 08:25 AM ---------- Previous post was at 08:25 AM ----------







_             "You learn something new every day if you're not careful" - Wilf Lunn   _


----------



## roofrider (Aug 10, 2013)




----------



## jugg1es (Aug 10, 2013)

_             "You learn something new every day if you're not careful" - Wilf Lunn   _


----------



## Archer (Aug 10, 2013)




----------



## M_T_M (Aug 10, 2013)

Archer said:


>

Click to collapse



Haahahahahahha 

********_***********
LA CALACA, TILICA Y FLACA!!


----------



## mrrick (Aug 10, 2013)

Qwerty

*s¡gned


----------



## jugg1es (Aug 10, 2013)

_             "You learn something new every day if you're not careful" - Wilf Lunn   _


----------



## vj_dustin (Aug 11, 2013)

jugg1es said:


> _             "You learn something new every day if you're not careful" - Wilf Lunn   _

Click to collapse



I've seen this post like a thousand times.
What movie is it?


----------



## jugg1es (Aug 11, 2013)

_             "You learn something new every day if you're not careful" - Wilf Lunn   _


----------



## ml13 (Aug 11, 2013)

ahahahahaha


----------



## jugg1es (Aug 12, 2013)

_             "You learn something new every day if you're not careful" - Wilf Lunn   _


----------



## jugg1es (Aug 12, 2013)

_             "You learn something new every day if you're not careful" - Wilf Lunn   _


----------



## malybru (Aug 12, 2013)

Bee Pr0n


----------



## mukeshc15 (Aug 12, 2013)

Sent from my GT-I9082 using xda app-developers app


----------



## gmaster1 (Aug 13, 2013)

That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## orb3000 (Aug 13, 2013)

Innovation? yeah sure...


----------



## ArmorD (Aug 13, 2013)

Some dude trolling apple customer support. 

Edit, looks awful on Tapatalk, click this http://i.imgur.com/tC2Xlks.png

Edit, ummh lolwut nevermind 

Edit, whatever here's the whole album http://imgur.com/a/nS5hN

No I'm not drunk. 

Sent from my teddy bear


----------



## mrrick (Aug 14, 2013)

Found him outside in the back of the house.. he's cool. He hangs out there alot. I've started feeding him carrots recently. I'm hatching a plan. He will bring others, then we will train

*s¡gned


----------



## vj_dustin (Aug 14, 2013)

All I find around are stray angry dogs :/

Yoda sent this!


----------



## gmaster1 (Aug 14, 2013)

vj_dustin said:


> All I find around are stray angry dogs :/
> 
> Yoda sent this!

Click to collapse



Awwww. They must of been the cutest things ive seen. Take a photo! 
(Lol dont really.)

That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## Dirk (Aug 14, 2013)




----------



## ABD EL HAMEED (Aug 14, 2013)

ArmorD said:


> Some dude trolling apple customer support.
> 
> Edit, looks awful on Tapatalk, click this http://i.imgur.com/tC2Xlks.png
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Trolol as far as you... LOL

Sent from my GT-I9100G using Tapatalk 4


----------



## malybru (Aug 14, 2013)

Bang Pr0n


----------



## Seraz007 (Aug 14, 2013)

^^TOo much awesomeness in one post


----------



## Jaytronics (Aug 15, 2013)

Great dinner

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## gmaster1 (Aug 15, 2013)

That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## hisname (Aug 15, 2013)




----------



## Android Pizza (Aug 15, 2013)

hisname said:


>

Click to collapse



But...

Ow. Now I have a headache.

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread! 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2376692


----------



## jugg1es (Aug 15, 2013)

_             "You learn something new every day if you're not careful" - Wilf Lunn   _


----------



## M_T_M (Aug 15, 2013)

jugg1es said:


> _             "You learn something new every day if you're not careful" - Wilf Lunn   _

Click to collapse


----------



## veeman (Aug 15, 2013)




----------



## jugg1es (Aug 15, 2013)

_             "You learn something new every day if you're not careful" - Wilf Lunn   _


----------



## M_T_M (Aug 15, 2013)

jugg1es said:


> _             "You learn something new every day if you're not careful" - Wilf Lunn   _

Click to collapse


----------



## Android Pizza (Aug 15, 2013)

M_T_M said:


>

Click to collapse



Image is broken for me.

What is so "meh" about it?

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread! 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2376692


----------



## Syntaxer (Aug 15, 2013)

Check out this website full of GIFs: gif-maniac.net


----------



## veeman (Aug 15, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> Image is broken for me.
> 
> What is so "meh" about it?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



It's a piano.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Android Pizza (Aug 15, 2013)

veeman said:


> It's a piano.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk HD

Click to collapse



OK, it's working now.

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread! 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2376692


----------



## gmaster1 (Aug 15, 2013)

veeman said:


> It's a piano.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk HD

Click to collapse



BUT ITS SOOO COOL! I mean you can see the insides and...listen to music...and do nothing with it...Meh...

That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## domini99 (Aug 15, 2013)

gmaster1 said:


> BUT ITS SOOO COOL! I mean you can see the insides and...listen to music...and do nothing with it...Meh...
> 
> That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?

Click to collapse



Making music?
Too lazy. I'll just beg google now to find some.


Sent from my jailbroken iPhone
_How much toast could a toaster toast if a toaster could toast toast?_
My MC Server:
domini99.iclanwebsites.com


----------



## 5starprototype (Aug 16, 2013)

Rofl at picss


----------



## gmaster1 (Aug 16, 2013)

5starprototype said:


> Rofl at picss

Click to collapse



Spam much? 

That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## veeman (Aug 16, 2013)

5starprototype said:


> Rofl at picss

Click to collapse



ROFL at ban in T-x seconds. 

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## gmaster1 (Aug 16, 2013)

veeman said:


> ROFL at ban in T-x seconds.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk HD

Click to collapse



5...4...3...2...1...blast off.





...ahh crap...i cant get rid of the attachment now...

That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## PuffMaN (Aug 16, 2013)

gmaster1 said:


> 5...4...3...2...1...blast off.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Double pic fail
 

Sent from my Commodore Amiga 500 using Tapatalk 0.1a


----------



## gmaster1 (Aug 16, 2013)

PuffMaN said:


> Double pic fail
> 
> 
> Sent from my Commodore Amiga 500 using Tapatalk 0.1a

Click to collapse





That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## PuffMaN (Aug 16, 2013)

gmaster1 said:


> That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?

Click to collapse



I have to work today, and everybody else is home. So i have a right to be annoying  

Sent from my Commodore Amiga 500 using Tapatalk 0.1a


----------



## gmaster1 (Aug 16, 2013)

PuffMaN said:


> I have to work today, and everybody else is home. So i have a right to be annoying
> 
> Sent from my Commodore Amiga 500 using Tapatalk 0.1a

Click to collapse



Ok.jpg

That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## hlaalu (Aug 16, 2013)

I get really bored at work sometimes lol.


----------



## jugg1es (Aug 17, 2013)

_             "You learn something new every day if you're not careful" - Wilf Lunn   _


----------



## M_T_M (Aug 17, 2013)

jugg1es said:


> _             "You learn something new every day if you're not careful" - Wilf Lunn   _

Click to collapse



I know 

********_***********
LA CALACA, TILICA Y FLACA!!


----------



## gmaster1 (Aug 17, 2013)

That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## ArmorD (Aug 17, 2013)

gmaster1 said:


> That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?

Click to collapse



Hmm, I should stop drinking water then. 

Sent from my teddy bear


----------



## malybru (Aug 17, 2013)




----------



## roofrider (Aug 17, 2013)

malybru said:


>

Click to collapse



I saw that on some dude's avatar elsewhere and it gave me a headache, not even going to try to figure out what's happening there now.

Ok, now that i said that, i just had to do it. Stared at it for 20 secs and my eyes hurt now.


----------



## gmaster1 (Aug 17, 2013)

roofrider said:


> I saw that on some dude's avatar elsewhere and it gave me a headache, not even going to try to figure out what's happening there now.
> 
> Ok, now that i said that, i just had to do it. Stared at it for 20 secs and my eyes hurt now.

Click to collapse



Basicly its a sphere with 3 dimensions drawn on it. Those dimensions are shaped so that when one circle passes throught a circle hole it passes through perfectly.same with the corners. All dimensions are shaped the same meaning it works with the same on all 3 sides.

That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## ABD EL HAMEED (Aug 17, 2013)

gmaster1 said:


> Basicly its a sphere with 3 dimensions drawn on it. Those dimensions are shaped so that when one circle passes throught a circle hole it passes through perfectly.same with the corners. All dimensions are shaped the same meaning it works with the same on all 3 sides.
> 
> That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?

Click to collapse



Ya what he said 
Seriously though it's not that hard for people to figure it out but if I remember correctly you're 13 and if that's so that means you're a smart little kid so here's a pat on the back 
*patting on your back* 

Sent from my GT-I9100G using Tapatalk 4


----------



## roofrider (Aug 17, 2013)

gmaster1 said:


> Basicly its a sphere with 3 dimensions drawn on it. Those dimensions are shaped so that when one circle passes throught a circle hole it passes through perfectly.same with the corners. All dimensions are shaped the same meaning it works with the same on all 3 sides.
> 
> That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?

Click to collapse



I think it's best to kill it with fire.





Next time there's a fire use your vacuum cleaner people.


----------



## DumbleCore (Aug 17, 2013)




----------



## gmaster1 (Aug 17, 2013)

ABD EL HAMEED said:


> Ya what he said
> Seriously though it's not that hard for people to figure it out but if I remember correctly you're 13 and if that's so that means you're a smart little kid so here's a pat on the back
> *patting on your back*
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100G using Tapatalk 4

Click to collapse



Why thank you! And yes, i am 13.




roofrider said:


> I think it's best to kill it with fire.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Yeah! Lets destroy a plastic container with fire!

That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## TheArc (Aug 18, 2013)

Some photography :]

Cake...


----------



## roofrider (Aug 19, 2013)




----------



## mrrick (Aug 19, 2013)

*s¡gned


----------



## orb3000 (Aug 20, 2013)

Sad but true...


----------



## roofrider (Aug 20, 2013)




----------



## Centurion13337 (Aug 20, 2013)

Cyanide & Happiness is always good for a laugh.


----------



## ckshowtime (Aug 20, 2013)

*Post removed by Mod!

Thinks twice about any derogatory remarks next time before you post mate!!

Cheers,*


----------



## M_T_M (Aug 20, 2013)

GIF time!!!!
























and this one.....:silly::laugh::laugh:


----------



## TwitchyEye (Aug 21, 2013)

Ftw


----------



## roofrider (Aug 21, 2013)

Woah!


----------



## gmaster1 (Aug 22, 2013)

That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## jugg1es (Aug 22, 2013)

_             "You learn something new every day if you're not careful" - Wilf Lunn   _


----------



## Dirk (Aug 23, 2013)




----------



## hisname (Aug 23, 2013)

mind blown





















#notagif

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## PuffMaN (Aug 23, 2013)

Sent? Nee, verzonde jonge! Van mijne Nexus 7! Verrekte kut!


----------



## ABD EL HAMEED (Aug 23, 2013)

hisname said:


> mind blown
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



The first two were meh but then it was like smoking pot 

Sent from my GT-I9100G using Tapatalk 4


----------



## roofrider (Aug 23, 2013)

Uncut:


----------



## ABD EL HAMEED (Aug 23, 2013)

roofrider said:


> Uncut:

Click to collapse



You just had to do it 

Sent from my GT-I9100G using Tapatalk 4


----------



## roofrider (Aug 23, 2013)

ABD EL HAMEED said:


> You just had to do it
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100G using Tapatalk 4

Click to collapse



Didn't like it? Ok, here ya go.


----------



## jugg1es (Aug 23, 2013)

_        The most insignificant people are the most apt to sneer at others. They are safe from reprisals. And have no hope of rising in their own self esteem but by lowering their neighbors.
William Hazlitt       _


----------



## ABD EL HAMEED (Aug 23, 2013)

roofrider said:


> Didn't like it? Ok, here ya go.

Click to collapse



Noooo 

Sent from my GT-I9100G using Tapatalk 4


----------



## roofrider (Aug 23, 2013)

ABD EL HAMEED said:


> Noooo
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100G using Tapatalk 4

Click to collapse



Lets put a smile on that face.





WTH!


----------



## ABD EL HAMEED (Aug 23, 2013)

roofrider said:


> Lets put a smile on that face.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Still not smiling 

Sent from my GT-I9100G using Tapatalk 4


----------



## Wolf Pup (Aug 24, 2013)

ABD EL HAMEED said:


> Still not smiling
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100G using Tapatalk 4

Click to collapse



Neither am I!

Sent from my iDroid


----------



## ABD EL HAMEED (Aug 24, 2013)

roofrider said:


> Lets put a smile on that face.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse





roofrider said:


> Uncut:

Click to collapse





Wolf Pup said:


> Neither am I!
> 
> Sent from my iDroid

Click to collapse



Non of us is :angel:


----------



## roofrider (Aug 24, 2013)

ABD EL HAMEED said:


> Non of us is :angel:

Click to collapse



Nah, i'm not going to boobify this thread or the OP will come after me.


----------



## mrrick (Aug 24, 2013)

*s¡gned


----------



## vj_dustin (Aug 24, 2013)

mrrick said:


> *s¡gned

Click to collapse



No one is too badass or gangsta to watch it without a "wut" face 

Narrated by Morgan Freeman


----------



## jusque.ici (Aug 24, 2013)

krishneelg3 said:


> Some photography :]
> 
> Cake...

Click to collapse



Nice! 

Gesendet von meinem SGP321 mit Tapatalk 4


----------



## XDA_h3n (Aug 24, 2013)

Time to upload random stuff


----------



## orb3000 (Aug 25, 2013)

LOL


----------



## PuffMaN (Aug 25, 2013)

orb3000 said:


> LOL

Click to collapse



Ok, that made me lol.. 

Sent from my Atari using Tapatalk 0.5b


----------



## orb3000 (Aug 25, 2013)




----------



## xaccers (Aug 25, 2013)

Pot belly and a human right hand??? WTF?


----------



## Dirk (Aug 26, 2013)




----------



## LoopDoGG79 (Aug 26, 2013)




----------



## jugg1es (Aug 26, 2013)

LoopDoGG79 said:


>

Click to collapse



That's going on my sig list for future use :thumbup:

_             "You learn something new every day if you're not careful" - Wilf Lunn   _


----------



## orb3000 (Aug 27, 2013)




----------



## gmaster1 (Aug 27, 2013)

That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## moodster1994 (Aug 27, 2013)

Saw a lion and got afraid so the only way is up

Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda premium


----------



## Android Pizza (Aug 27, 2013)

Sent from Rin's Orange


----------



## M_T_M (Aug 27, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> View attachment 2217158
> 
> Sent from Rin's Orange

Click to collapse



Well....it comes with a gun!


----------



## gmaster1 (Aug 27, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> View attachment 2217158
> 
> Sent from Rin's Orange

Click to collapse



is it a playsation? is it nintendo? is it namco? or is it a box full of guns line in the contents :what:

  That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## ABD EL HAMEED (Aug 28, 2013)

sent from my iGalaxy


----------



## Dirk (Aug 28, 2013)




----------



## gmaster1 (Aug 28, 2013)

DirkGently said:


>

Click to collapse



...i was just eating bacon...now i see it in the bin...

  That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## M_T_M (Aug 29, 2013)

Lolcat...   @DowntownJeffBrown :cyclops:





What sorcery...!!?? 





And this is what happens when we don't have internet at work!!


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Aug 29, 2013)

M_T_M said:


> Lolcat...   @DowntownJeffBrown :cyclops:
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Teh kitteh iz skered 

>^.^< Sent from meow HTC One which is like catnip to me atm


----------



## scutariusilviu (Aug 30, 2013)

Galaxy S4 i9505 with Tapatalk 4


----------



## ABD EL HAMEED (Aug 30, 2013)

scutariusilviu said:


> Galaxy S4 i9505 with Tapatalk 4

Click to collapse



L.O.L.


----------



## RomsWell (Aug 30, 2013)

Its painful to read this thread. Nothing but quoting and a lol reply.






Edit: One? This whole page is quotes. And I didnt make a big deal out of anything. Only pointed out how retarded it is. Then you go ahead and reinforce it by yet another quote....


----------



## Android Pizza (Aug 30, 2013)

RomsWell said:


> Its painful to read this thread. Nothing but quoting and a lol reply.

Click to collapse



I see one person. You're making a big deal out of nothing.

 Sent from Kaito's Ice Cream Cone


----------



## jugg1es (Aug 30, 2013)

_             "You learn something new every day if you're not careful" - Wilf Lunn   _


----------



## T10NAZ (Aug 30, 2013)

We got some wonderful drivers here in colorado. He was such an awesome driver he does not deserve to have his license plate blurred out.
We rolled up to the red light and this tard pulls up in front of us in the crosswalk and in some lanes. Is this legal?

(the pic is way too big to be embedded on here) 

http://i.imgur.com/ysxKyOW.jpg


----------



## roofrider (Aug 30, 2013)

RomsWell said:


> Its painful to read this thread. Nothing but quoting and a lol reply.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse








This is what happens when the thanks button is removed.


----------



## PuffMaN (Aug 30, 2013)

T10NAZ said:


> We got some wonderful drivers here in colorado. He was such an awesome driver he does not deserve to have his license plate blurred out.
> We rolled up to the red light and this tard pulls up in front of us in the crosswalk and in some lanes. Is this legal?
> 
> (the pic is way too big to be embedded on here)
> ...

Click to collapse



No it is not, when he crossed the line he basicly ran a red light. He probably found out too late he had to turn left and was in the wrong lane. Big deal, turn right and make a u-turn instead of being an obstacle for crossing pedestrians.

Sent from my HTC Desire X using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## RohinZaraki (Aug 31, 2013)

@conantroutman ...was that you ?


----------



## Groot (Aug 31, 2013)

A velociraptor sent this :v


----------



## conantroutman (Aug 31, 2013)

RohinZaraki said:


> @conantroutman ...was that you ?

Click to collapse



Looks like something I'd write.


----------



## Naaser (Aug 31, 2013)

Sent from my SGH-M919 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Scaribay (Aug 31, 2013)

#itwasntme

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda app-developers app


----------



## T10NAZ (Aug 31, 2013)

I am back again, not of an idiot driver but with this awesome gem on the highway lol


----------



## vj_dustin (Aug 31, 2013)

T10NAZ said:


> I am back again, not of an idiot driver but with this awesome gem on the highway lol

Click to collapse



Is it beachy or *****y? XD

Narrated by Morgan Freeman


----------



## malybru (Aug 31, 2013)

Macro pr0n:


----------



## ABD EL HAMEED (Aug 31, 2013)

malybru said:


> Macro pr0n:

Click to collapse



Where do you get those quality pics?


----------



## Jimlarck (Sep 1, 2013)

ABD EL HAMEED said:


> Where do you get those quality pics?

Click to collapse



Uh.. Internet?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Bubonic78 (Sep 1, 2013)

Jimlarck said:


> Uh.. Internet?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



:banghead::banghead::banghead:

Sent from my tuff ass Galaxy Rugby Pro using XDA premium 4


----------



## Devildog78965 (Sep 1, 2013)

#legit #EsoFtw

Sent from my SGH-M919 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## gmaster1 (Sep 1, 2013)

Devildog78965 said:


> #legit #EsoFtw
> 
> Sent from my SGH-M919 using Tapatalk 4

Click to collapse



you still have halo???

  That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## Devildog78965 (Sep 1, 2013)

gmaster1 said:


> you still have halo???
> 
> That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?

Click to collapse



Why wouldn't I?


----------



## gmaster1 (Sep 1, 2013)

good point. but i dont even remember halo. (or at least the first 2) its just become a while since i played the original. and im getting use to halo 4 Multiplayer. and just playing the original right now i can see a how fast the changes came... 

  That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## Devildog78965 (Sep 1, 2013)

gmaster1 said:


> good point. but i dont even remember halo. (or at least the first 2) its just become a while since i played the original. and im getting use to halo 4 Multiplayer. and just playing the original right now i can see a how fast the changes came...
> 
> That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?

Click to collapse



Nice 

Sent from my Nokia Hammer Phone


----------



## jugg1es (Sep 1, 2013)

_             "You learn something new every day if you're not careful" - Wilf Lunn   _


----------



## Scaribay (Sep 1, 2013)

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda app-developers app


----------



## BrooklynNY (Sep 2, 2013)

Enjoy


----------



## veeman (Sep 3, 2013)




----------



## orb3000 (Sep 3, 2013)

Yahoo should buy Blackberry tomorrow just for giggles.
----------


----------



## vj_dustin (Sep 3, 2013)

veeman said:


>

Click to collapse



Damn, this is one punny post XD


----------



## jj2154 (Sep 3, 2013)

Anyone feel like this lately?

*Mod edit:* Pic with swearing removed.


----------



## gmaster1 (Sep 3, 2013)

That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## DD-Ripper (Sep 3, 2013)

I resurrect this thread  






Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## PuffMaN (Sep 3, 2013)

gmaster1 said:


> That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?

Click to collapse



My god that subwoofer has a vent hole... 
Aaah! Mental picture! Mental picture!
Cannot unsee!! 

Sent? Nee, verzonde jonge! Van mijne Nexus 7! Verrekte kut!


----------



## TwitchyEye (Sep 3, 2013)

The joys of unicorn pregnancy


----------



## ABD EL HAMEED (Sep 3, 2013)

For my dear super potato friend   @gmaster1


----------



## M_T_M (Sep 3, 2013)

ABD EL HAMEED said:


> For my dear super potato friend   @gmaster1

Click to collapse



Y U STEAL GIF AND NOT GIVE PROPER CREDIT YA TROLL!!??


----------



## ABD EL HAMEED (Sep 3, 2013)

M_T_M said:


> Y U STEAL GIF AND NOT GIVE PROPER CREDIT YA TROLL!!??

Click to collapse



Like you said
IMMA A TROLL 
Plus I found it on another forum


----------



## C4SCA (Sep 3, 2013)

DD-Ripper said:


> I resurrect this thread
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Woooow!

Btw good pic hahahaa

sent from my NEXUS 4 tasting a revamped cooking recipe of Jellybeans (stock 4.3).


----------



## Dirk (Sep 3, 2013)




----------



## gmaster1 (Sep 3, 2013)

ABD EL HAMEED said:


> For my dear super potato friend   @gmaster1

Click to collapse



why thank you! in fact...im potayt-ing right now!

  That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem? 

---------- Post added at 07:37 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:36 PM ----------



M_T_M said:


> Y U STEAL GIF AND NOT GIVE PROPER CREDIT YA TROLL!!??

Click to collapse



troll VS troll! Who will win? :thumbup:

  That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## ABD EL HAMEED (Sep 3, 2013)

gmaster1 said:


> why thank you! in fact...im potayt-ing right now!
> 
> That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I just hope your tatoing while wearing any sort of cloths 

---------- Post added at 10:03 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:01 PM ----------




DirkGently said:


>

Click to collapse



I like the first one it's like a spiky sphere inside a ball,Am I right?


----------



## Dirk (Sep 3, 2013)




----------



## gmaster1 (Sep 3, 2013)

ABD EL HAMEED said:


> I just hope your tatoing while wearing any sort of cloths
> 
> ---------- Post added at 10:03 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:01 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



cloths??? never heard of them. *runs out on the streets while potay-ting*

  That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## ABD EL HAMEED (Sep 4, 2013)

gmaster1 said:


> cloths??? never heard of them. *runs out on the streets while potay-ting*
> 
> That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?

Click to collapse



Well that's something you don't see everyday  

---------- Post added at 02:43 AM ---------- Previous post was at 02:40 AM ----------




DirkGently said:


>

Click to collapse



For meeeee ahhh thank you


----------



## gmaster1 (Sep 4, 2013)

ABD EL HAMEED said:


> Well that's something you don't see everyday
> 
> ---------- Post added at 02:43 AM ---------- Previous post was at 02:40 AM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



well its not often you even see a talking potayto on the interwebz.

  That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## ABD EL HAMEED (Sep 4, 2013)

gmaster1 said:


> well its not often you even see a talking potayto on the interwebz.
> 
> That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?

Click to collapse



No,Where do you think I found the other dancing potaytos?  :silly:


----------



## hisname (Sep 4, 2013)

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ABD EL HAMEED (Sep 4, 2013)

hisname said:


> Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Nexus 5???


----------



## hisname (Sep 4, 2013)

ABD EL HAMEED said:


> Nexus 5???

Click to collapse



maybe..... you may never know Google might troll us again... 

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## gmaster1 (Sep 4, 2013)

ABD EL HAMEED said:


> No,Where do you think I found the other dancing potaytos?  :silly:

Click to collapse



good point.

  That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## ABD EL HAMEED (Sep 4, 2013)

gmaster1 said:


> good point.
> 
> That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?

Click to collapse



You should feel special though cause you're the only super potayto I've seen


----------



## gmaster1 (Sep 4, 2013)

YAY ME!

  That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem? 

---------- Post added at 02:36 AM ---------- Previous post was at 02:32 AM ----------

EDIT: i reposted a photo...

  That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## ABD EL HAMEED (Sep 4, 2013)

gmaster1 said:


> YAY ME!
> 
> That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



What photo?


----------



## gmaster1 (Sep 4, 2013)

ABD EL HAMEED said:


> What photo?

Click to collapse



just a photo. i thought i hadn't already posted the photo but turns out i posted it in my last post.

  That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## malybru (Sep 4, 2013)




----------



## projeto56 (Sep 4, 2013)

Hay


----------



## M_T_M (Sep 4, 2013)

Enough with the chit chat you trolls...this is an image thread! !
So either make with teh images or vacate teh premises 


Sent from my SCH-I535 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## Gogeta (Sep 4, 2013)

Sent from my xperia katana


----------



## Dirk (Sep 4, 2013)

M_T_M said:


> Enough with the chit chat you trolls...this is an image thread! !
> So either make with teh images or vacate teh premises
> View attachment 2234602
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

Click to collapse



Old Steve Martin picture is old!


----------



## ABD EL HAMEED (Sep 4, 2013)

malybru said:


>

Click to collapse



This is disturbing 

---------- Post added at 07:29 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:28 PM ----------




DirkGently said:


> Old Steve Martin picture is old!

Click to collapse



WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE :silly:


----------



## M_T_M (Sep 4, 2013)

DirkGently said:


> Old Steve Martin picture is old!

Click to collapse



ROLFCOPTER FTW!!111!! 11oneleventyone

Sent from my SCH-I535 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## Dirk (Sep 4, 2013)

M_T_M said:


> ROLFCOPTER FTW!!111!! 11oneleventyone
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

Click to collapse


----------



## jugg1es (Sep 4, 2013)

_             "You learn something new every day if you're not careful" - Wilf Lunn   _


----------



## roofrider (Sep 4, 2013)




----------



## jugg1es (Sep 4, 2013)

_             "You learn something new every day if you're not careful" - Wilf Lunn   _


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Sep 4, 2013)

>^.^< Sent from meow HTC One


----------



## M_T_M (Sep 4, 2013)




----------



## malybru (Sep 4, 2013)




----------



## Jimlarck (Sep 4, 2013)

hisname said:


> Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse





Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## gmaster1 (Sep 4, 2013)

That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## ABD EL HAMEED (Sep 4, 2013)

gmaster1 said:


> That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?

Click to collapse



Who needs school or or hospitals or any of that **** Tech FTW


----------



## orb3000 (Sep 4, 2013)




----------



## Dirk (Sep 5, 2013)

orb3000 said:


>

Click to collapse


----------



## roofrider (Sep 5, 2013)

DirkGently said:


>

Click to collapse



Wow! That's awesome!


----------



## hisname (Sep 5, 2013)

DirkGently said:


>

Click to collapse



longest gif I have ever seen 


Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Dirk (Sep 5, 2013)

hisname said:


> longest gif I have ever seen
> 
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Have you seen this one..?


----------



## jugg1es (Sep 5, 2013)

DirkGently said:


> Have you seen this one..?

Click to collapse



makes me smile every time i see it. 

_             "You learn something new every day if you're not careful" - Wilf Lunn   _


----------



## Archer (Sep 5, 2013)

DirkGently said:


>

Click to collapse



Best.  Gif.  Ever.

I'm gonna recommend that goes on the portal


----------



## M_T_M (Sep 5, 2013)

Archer said:


> Best.  Gif.  Ever.
> 
> I'm gonna recommend that goes on the portal

Click to collapse



Doooooooo eeeeeeeeet!!!

Sent from my SCH-I535 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## hisname (Sep 5, 2013)

DirkGently said:


> Have you seen this one..?

Click to collapse



nope, but it looks good :thumbup:
Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## projeto56 (Sep 5, 2013)

Me approves dis thread


----------



## jugg1es (Sep 5, 2013)

_             "You learn something new every day if you're not careful" - Wilf Lunn   _


----------



## M_T_M (Sep 5, 2013)

projeto56 said:


> Me approves dis thread

Click to collapse



I'm glad you did otherwise we could not have continued with our day to day activities...thanks, thanks  a lot mate!!! :good::good::good:

sarcasmlvl=over9000


----------



## projeto56 (Sep 5, 2013)

M_T_M said:


> I'm glad you did otherwise we could not have continued with our day to day activities...thanks, thanks  a lot mate!!! :good::good::good:
> 
> sarcasmlvl=over9000

Click to collapse



You just envy my gif 

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## malybru (Sep 5, 2013)

Citric Acid:


----------



## gmaster1 (Sep 6, 2013)

That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## Archer (Sep 6, 2013)




----------



## hanisod (Sep 6, 2013)

DirkGently said:


>

Click to collapse



That gif is AWESOME

Also the second one Lulz!

Sent from my AWESOME Ponified HTC Sensation using Tapatalk 4


----------



## Archer (Sep 6, 2013)

Twerking for noobs


----------



## malybru (Sep 6, 2013)

Archer said:


> Twerking for noobs

Click to collapse


----------



## orb3000 (Sep 6, 2013)

Installing 4.4 via recovery :silly:


----------



## M_T_M (Sep 6, 2013)

orb3000 said:


> Installing 4.4 via recovery :silly:

Click to collapse



Sweet! :thumbup:

Sent from my SCH-I535 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## plegdroid (Sep 6, 2013)

DirkGently said:


>

Click to collapse



Elf killed by nexus 7



 

ⓐⓝⓓⓡⓞⓒⓛⓓⓔ ⓘⓢ ⓝⓞⓣ ⓐ ⓢⓘⓝ


----------



## Hatef.PR (Sep 6, 2013)

Ronaldo - 9


----------



## M_T_M (Sep 6, 2013)

Hatef.PR said:


> Ronaldo - 9

Click to collapse



Now, that's what I call passion for a sport!


----------



## ABD EL HAMEED (Sep 6, 2013)

DirkGently said:


> Have you seen this one..?

Click to collapse



I've never felt disgusted and laughed at the same time before....

Sent from my GT-i9100G using Tapatalk 4


----------



## Raymond199483 (Sep 8, 2013)

Just a page I made on home screen of my girlfriend that I love with my heart 

sent from Google chrome


----------



## malybru (Sep 8, 2013)




----------



## malybru (Sep 8, 2013)




----------



## Dirk (Sep 9, 2013)




----------



## Archer (Sep 9, 2013)

I was going to save this for a thread closing, but it NEEDS to be posted immediately.


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Sep 9, 2013)

Archer said:


> I was going to save this for a thread closing, but it NEEDS to be posted immediately.

Click to collapse



That's amazing http://www.chillindex.com/wp-content/uploads/2013/02/amazed-kitty.gif

>^.^< Sent from meow HTC One ?


----------



## projeto56 (Sep 9, 2013)

malybru said:


>

Click to collapse



WOW.

Just WOW.


----------



## Dirk (Sep 9, 2013)

*Group hug..*


----------



## vj_dustin (Sep 9, 2013)

DirkGently said:


>

Click to collapse



THIS IS AWESOME! :good: :good::good: :good:


----------



## M_T_M (Sep 9, 2013)

transformer kitteh!!


----------



## jRi0T68 (Sep 9, 2013)

@DowntownJeffBrown






*-No longer accidental, just Jeremy.   F.cfb*
[Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Sep 9, 2013)

jRi0T68 said:


> @DowntownJeffBrown
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Hahaha that awesome.  :thumbup:

>^.^< Sent from meow HTC One ?


----------



## jRi0T68 (Sep 10, 2013)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> Hahaha that awesome.  :thumbup:
> 
> >^.^< Sent from meow HTC One ?

Click to collapse



With a little work, it could be your next avatar, lol.

You didn't know I had that picture of you, did you?

*-No longer accidental, just Jeremy.   F.cfb*
[Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying


----------



## jugg1es (Sep 10, 2013)

_             "You learn something new every day if you're not careful" - Wilf Lunn   _


----------



## AreaHangul (Sep 10, 2013)

*Where is sell this disk?*

This is Windows 8 Floopy Edition
If you want setup you must buy 1713Disks......Hahaha


----------



## ABD EL HAMEED (Sep 10, 2013)

Just a photo I took at the airport


----------



## Archer (Sep 10, 2013)

ABD EL HAMEED said:


> Just a photo I took at the airport

Click to collapse


----------



## Dirk (Sep 10, 2013)

*Do want..*






Should make a nice Monitor for my PC! 

Edit: It says "The worlds largest 77"". Surely all 77" screens are the same size?


----------



## malybru (Sep 10, 2013)

DirkGently said:


> Should make a nice Monitor for my PC!
> 
> Edit: It says "The worlds largest 77"". Surely all 77" screens are the same size?

Click to collapse





What do you think I am watching?


----------



## Dirk (Sep 10, 2013)

malybru said:


> What do you think I am watching?

Click to collapse



I can't see Dropbox links at work. Is it pr0n?


----------



## gmaster1 (Sep 10, 2013)

DirkGently said:


> Should make a nice Monitor for my PC!
> 
> Edit: It says "The worlds largest 77"". Surely all 77" screens are the same size?

Click to collapse



imagine having 6 of those in one! or 3.

  That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## malybru (Sep 10, 2013)

DirkGently said:


> I can't see Dropbox links at work. Is it pr0n?

Click to collapse



Hi,

Sorry.
Best I can do:
Look HERE


----------



## gmaster1 (Sep 10, 2013)

if you were sorry then you wouldnt do it. reported.

EDIT: WOW that post came down quickly. no wonder i couldnt report him.

  That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## ABD EL HAMEED (Sep 10, 2013)

Archer said:


>

Click to collapse


----------



## hanisod (Sep 10, 2013)

ABD EL HAMEED said:


>

Click to collapse



Lol!


















Sent from my AWESOME Ponified HTC Sensation using Tapatalk 4


----------



## Dirk (Sep 10, 2013)

gmaster1 said:


> imagine having 6 of those in one! or 3.
> 
> That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?

Click to collapse



If you had six of those you would be completely surrounded and would have to sit in the middle on a swivel chair to follow what's going on.


----------



## gmaster1 (Sep 10, 2013)

DirkGently said:


> If you had six of those you would be completely surrounded and would have to sit in the middle on a swivel chair to follow what's going on.

Click to collapse



exactly! it will be like a vr room. where your surrounded by screens and actually have to move to see stuff.

  That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## LoopDoGG79 (Sep 11, 2013)

DirkGently said:


> Should make a nice Monitor for my PC!
> 
> Edit: It says "The worlds largest 77"". Surely all 77" screens are the same size?

Click to collapse



The curves on the TV aren't the only ones I'm admiring..... 






Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## gmaster1 (Sep 11, 2013)

That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Sep 11, 2013)

jRi0T68 said:


> With a little work, it could be your next avatar, lol.
> 
> You didn't know I had that picture of you, did you?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



That would be an awesome avatar. 

Yes were did you get a pic of me :sly:

>^.^< Sent from meow HTC One


----------



## Dirk (Sep 11, 2013)

LoopDoGG79 said:


> The curves on the TV aren't the only ones I'm admiring.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse





Booth babes are the reason tech journalists go to trade shows. Time for a bang-bang girl repost:


----------



## M_T_M (Sep 11, 2013)

and... @conantroutman  I regret nothing!!! :silly::silly:


----------



## conantroutman (Sep 11, 2013)

M_T_M said:


> and... @conantroutman  I regret nothing!!! :silly::silly:

Click to collapse



Lolwut????






Also.....






Sent from my GT-N7105 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## Archer (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Dirk (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## roofrider (Sep 12, 2013)

Archer said:


>

Click to collapse



Why is there an extra pin at the end?

-edit-
OH no there isn't! My bad. It's moves by a teeny tiny amount.


----------



## gmaster1 (Sep 12, 2013)

Archer said:


>

Click to collapse



why wont the gif work?

  That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## Archer (Sep 12, 2013)

gmaster1 said:


> why wont the gif work?
> 
> That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?

Click to collapse



Works fine here, and obviously for roofrider too.  Perhaps PEBCAC?

To illustrate...


----------



## ABD EL HAMEED (Sep 12, 2013)

DirkGently said:


>

Click to collapse



The guy got lucky this time...

Sent from my GT-i9100G using Tapatalk 4


----------



## Dirk (Sep 12, 2013)

ABD EL HAMEED said:


> The guy got lucky this time...
> 
> Sent from my GT-i9100G using Tapatalk 4

Click to collapse



Big time!


----------



## LoopDoGG79 (Sep 12, 2013)

gmaster1 said:


> why wont the gif work?
> 
> That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?

Click to collapse



Open in browser, not Tapatalk 

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## gmaster1 (Sep 12, 2013)

Archer said:


> Works fine here, and obviously for roofrider too.  Perhaps PEBCAC?
> 
> To illustrate...

Click to collapse



lemme check...nope. no cat. only fly. 

  That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## Archer (Sep 12, 2013)

gmaster1 said:


> lemme check...nope. no cat. only fly.

Click to collapse



EVERYONE else can see it and bask in how awesome it is!!!!


----------



## gmaster1 (Sep 12, 2013)

ok.jpg 

  That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## Archer (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Dirk (Sep 13, 2013)




----------



## Archer (Sep 13, 2013)

This did give me a chuckle, as it's one of my pet peeves too!


----------



## mrrick (Sep 14, 2013)

*s¡gned


----------



## LoopDoGG79 (Sep 18, 2013)

Any man married more then 5 yrs can relate.... -_-






Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## orb3000 (Sep 18, 2013)




----------



## ronnie498 (Sep 18, 2013)

LoopDoGG79 said:


> Any man married more then 5 yrs can relate.... -_-
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Very true lol


----------



## plegdroid (Sep 18, 2013)

LoopDoGG79 said:


> Any man married more then 5 yrs can relate.... -_-
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



For an easy life, this is so true. 

I think men are programmed, that if a woman shouts, it makes you feel like being seven again. 
ⓐⓝⓓⓡⓞⓒⓛⓓⓔ ⓘⓢ ⓝⓞⓣ ⓐ ⓢⓘⓝ


----------



## jRi0T68 (Sep 18, 2013)

LoopDoGG79 said:


> Any man married more then 5 yrs can relate.... -_-
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



The trick is making sure she still believes she is right while altering what it is she thinks she's right about.

*-No longer accidental, just Jeremy.   F.cfb*
[Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying


----------



## LoopDoGG79 (Sep 19, 2013)

jRi0T68 said:


> The trick is making sure she still believes she is right while altering what it is she thinks she's right about.
> 
> *-No longer accidental, just Jeremy.   F.cfb*
> [Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying

Click to collapse



No, the trick is you have to make a choice, be right or be happy... 

Sent from my 2nd gen Nexus 7


----------



## jRi0T68 (Sep 19, 2013)

LoopDoGG79 said:


> No, the trick is you have to make a choice, be right or be happy...
> 
> Sent from my 2nd gen Nexus 7

Click to collapse



At times. I know I've had plenty of times in the 10+ years I've been married where I had my wife, who is Irish, admit to being wrong.  Pick your battles, but be no door mat.

*-No longer accidental, just Jeremy.   F.cfb*
[Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying


----------



## LoopDoGG79 (Sep 19, 2013)

jRi0T68 said:


> At times. I know I've had plenty of times in the 10+ years I've been married where I had my wife, who is Irish, admit to being wrong.  Pick your battles, but be no door mat.
> 
> *-No longer accidental, just Jeremy.   F.cfb*
> [Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying

Click to collapse



My wife is an ex gang member. Use to be a leader in her gang! She has changed alot since those days. Still has alot of fight in her, (which I actually like  )  While I have won my share of arguments, and yes, she to has admitted she is wrong, it's just seems like things smooth out quicker if I admit I'm wrong. Been together 6 yrs, I've learned what's worth fighting for, and what's not. 

Sent from my 2nd gen Nexus 7


----------



## stuffinthesky (Sep 19, 2013)

Yes, yes I did interrupt.

Sent from my - using -


----------



## T10NAZ (Sep 19, 2013)

messing with an image using mixture of a hex and text editor and this thing spawned


----------



## jugg1es (Sep 19, 2013)

_          "From the moment I picked your book up until I laid it down I was convulsed with laughter. Some day I intend reading it."
- Groucho Marx (1895-1977)     _


----------



## hanisod (Sep 19, 2013)

jugg1es said:


> _          "From the moment I picked your book up until I laid it down I was convulsed with laughter. Some day I intend reading it."
> - Groucho Marx (1895-1977)     _

Click to collapse



Lol, that gave me a good laugh

Sent from my AWESOME Ponified HTC Sensation using Tapatalk 4


----------



## ABD EL HAMEED (Sep 19, 2013)

hanisod said:


> Lol, that have me a good laugh
> 
> Sent from my AWESOME Ponified HTC Sensation using Tapatalk 4

Click to collapse



*gave 
But ya it's funny





Sent from my GT-i9100G using Tapatalk 4


----------



## Devildog78965 (Sep 19, 2013)

...

Sent from Light Yagmi's Death Note


----------



## LoopDoGG79 (Sep 19, 2013)

Devildog78965 said:


> ...
> 
> Sent from Light Yagmi's Death Note

Click to collapse



Cause you don't know where it's been....


----------



## hanisod (Sep 19, 2013)

ABD EL HAMEED said:


> *gave
> But ya it's funny
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Grammar Nazi xD

Jk 




LoopDoGG79 said:


> Cause you don't know where it's been....

Click to collapse



Haha 

Sent from my AWESOME Ponified HTC Sensation using Tapatalk 4


----------



## ABD EL HAMEED (Sep 19, 2013)

LoopDoGG79 said:


> Cause you don't know where it's been....

Click to collapse



No I do know where it was but I wish I didn't....






hanisod said:


> Grammar Nazi xD
> 
> Jk
> 
> Sent from my AWESOME Ponified HTC Sensation using Tapatalk 4

Click to collapse



Ya kinda 


Sent from my GT-i9100G using Tapatalk 4


----------



## malybru (Sep 19, 2013)

Two streams of water colliding:


----------



## orb3000 (Sep 19, 2013)




----------



## Wolf Pup (Sep 19, 2013)

orb3000 said:


>

Click to collapse



Haha I updated my sister's crapPad to iOS7. Major improvement to the ugly UI though.

Sent from my iDroid


----------



## malybru (Sep 19, 2013)

Could Not Care Less Pr0n


----------



## gmaster1 (Sep 19, 2013)

That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## M_T_M (Sep 20, 2013)

Amazing...this bird of pray hunting for its pray...underwater!!!


----------



## Bubonic78 (Sep 20, 2013)

If It's Not Photoshop, It's a Van Gogh

Via*National GeographicThis shot doesn't look so much like a Photoshop as it does a painting. It generated so much buzz that*National Geographicactually had to track down photographer Frans Lanting in Africa to explain*what's going on in his photo for the people calling bull****.Basically what you're seeing behind the trees isn't the sky, it's a sand dune (the white blotches are patches of white grass). The colors look off because the photo was taken at dawn, so the orange dune itself was bathed in light, while the foreground was still in shadow (that's why the white clay of the foreground winds up looking blue, and the trees look like terrifying silhouettes).


----------



## Bubonic78 (Sep 20, 2013)

River


----------



## jugg1es (Sep 20, 2013)

_          "From the moment I picked your book up until I laid it down I was convulsed with laughter. Some day I intend reading it."
- Groucho Marx (1895-1977)     _


----------



## malybru (Sep 20, 2013)

Yokohama Cherry Blossoms in Bloom


----------



## husam666 (Sep 21, 2013)

---------- Post added at 10:42 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:56 PM ----------


----------



## PuffMaN (Sep 22, 2013)

Verzonde jonge! Van mijne Nexus 7! Verrekte kut!


----------



## stuffinthesky (Sep 22, 2013)

How long has this been going on?!?






Sent from my - using -


----------



## ABD EL HAMEED (Sep 22, 2013)

Sent from my GT-i9100G using Tapatalk 4


----------



## gmaster1 (Sep 22, 2013)

look guys! i got a new xbox 360 and GTA V!





  That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## Danial723 (Sep 22, 2013)

gmaster1 said:


> look guys! i got a new xbox 360 and GTA V!
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Seems legit 

Sent from my SGH-M919 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## husam666 (Sep 22, 2013)




----------



## JrSmilez (Sep 22, 2013)

stuffinthesky said:


> How long has this been going on?!?
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



So funny... I know this guy. 

Wicked S3


----------



## gmaster1 (Sep 23, 2013)

hand pr0n?





  That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## vj_dustin (Sep 23, 2013)

Woah that hand imitations are amazing! 

Narrated by Morgan Freeman


----------



## M_T_M (Sep 23, 2013)




----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Sep 23, 2013)

M_T_M said:


>

Click to collapse



Not exactly how I pictured you but close 


>^.^< Sent from meow HTC One


----------



## roofrider (Sep 24, 2013)

Ok, this is just crazy.










More pr0n here.


----------



## ABD EL HAMEED (Sep 24, 2013)

roofrider said:


> Ok, this is just crazy.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



No it's awesome 
MAXX PLANK 2.0 FTW

Sent from my GT-i9100G using Tapatalk 4


----------



## TexasAggie97 (Sep 24, 2013)

roofrider said:


> Ok, this is just crazy.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I wonder if dust/dirt is not a problem at their house? 

Sent from my SPH-L720 using xda app-developers app


----------



## ABD EL HAMEED (Sep 24, 2013)

TexasAggie97 said:


> I wonder if dust/dirt is not a problem at their house?
> 
> Sent from my SPH-L720 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



It's water cooled so dust isn't much of a problem

Sent from my GT-i9100G using Tapatalk 4


----------



## roofrider (Sep 24, 2013)

TexasAggie97 said:


> I wonder if dust/dirt is not a problem at their house?
> 
> Sent from my SPH-L720 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



This was his answer.


----------



## kangerX (Sep 24, 2013)

roofrider said:


> Ok, this is just crazy.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Awesome 

sent from the state where marijuanated muffins are NOT illegal !


----------



## jugg1es (Sep 24, 2013)

roofrider said:


> Ok, this is just crazy.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Love it. 

_       "Nothing in the world is more dangerous than sincere ignorance and conscientious stupidity."
- Martin Luther King Jr. (1929-1968)       _


----------



## hanisod (Sep 24, 2013)

roofrider said:


> Ok, this is just crazy.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Wow! I wanna 
-------------------------------------










































Sent from my AWESOME Ponified HTC Sensation using Tapatalk 4


----------



## Danial723 (Sep 24, 2013)

My brain hurts



Sent from my SGH-M919 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ABD EL HAMEED (Sep 24, 2013)

hanisod said:


> Wow! I wanna
> -------------------------------------
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



LULz

Sent from my GT-i9100G using Tapatalk 4


----------



## KRAZYADROIDMASTER (Sep 25, 2013)

I guess they really do have everything at the dollar store!!!

Got blood???

Sent from my SGH-M919 using xda app-developers app


----------



## hanisod (Sep 26, 2013)

What's up with those guys? XD





Sent from my AWESOME Ponified HTC Sensation using Tapatalk 4


----------



## jugg1es (Sep 26, 2013)

_       "Nothing in the world is more dangerous than sincere ignorance and conscientious stupidity."
- Martin Luther King Jr. (1929-1968)       _


----------



## kangerX (Sep 26, 2013)

jugg1es said:


> _       "Nothing in the world is more dangerous than sincere ignorance and conscientious stupidity."
> - Martin Luther King Jr. (1929-1968)       _

Click to collapse



Disturbingly funny :sly:

sent from marijuanated muffin cut into pieces by My Shining Katana


----------



## ABD EL HAMEED (Sep 26, 2013)

hanisod said:


> What's up with those guys? XD
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Lol

Sent from my GT-i9100G using Tapatalk 4


----------



## vj_dustin (Sep 26, 2013)

jugg1es said:


> _       "Nothing in the world is more dangerous than sincere ignorance and conscientious stupidity."
> - Martin Luther King Jr. (1929-1968)       _

Click to collapse



In the words of the great Fry
"Shut up and take my money" 

Narrated by Morgan Freeman


----------



## hanisod (Sep 26, 2013)

Sent from my AWESOME Ponified HTC Sensation using Tapatalk 4


----------



## hisname (Sep 27, 2013)

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## hanisod (Sep 27, 2013)

Sent from my AWESOME Ponified HTC Sensation using Tapatalk 4


----------



## M_T_M (Sep 27, 2013)

hanisod said:


> Sent from my AWESOME Ponified HTC Sensation using Tapatalk 4

Click to collapse


----------



## jugg1es (Sep 27, 2013)

_       "Nothing in the world is more dangerous than sincere ignorance and conscientious stupidity."
- Martin Luther King Jr. (1929-1968)       _


----------



## gmaster1 (Sep 27, 2013)

jugg1es said:


> _       "Nothing in the world is more dangerous than sincere ignorance and conscientious stupidity."
> - Martin Luther King Jr. (1929-1968)       _

Click to collapse



HODOR! Hodor hodor?

  That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## hanisod (Sep 27, 2013)

Sent from my AWESOME Ponified HTC Sensation using Tapatalk 4


----------



## roofrider (Sep 27, 2013)

It's time to give this thread back to teh kittehs.


----------



## PuffMaN (Sep 28, 2013)

roofrider said:


> It's time to give this thread back to teh kittehs.

Click to collapse



U shure?





Verzonde jonge! Van mijne Nexus 7! Verrekte kut!


----------



## T10NAZ (Sep 28, 2013)

roofrider said:


> It's time to give this thread back to teh kittehs.

Click to collapse








DAT LITTLE KITTEH


----------



## gmaster1 (Sep 28, 2013)

.

  That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## jugg1es (Sep 28, 2013)

_       "Nothing in the world is more dangerous than sincere ignorance and conscientious stupidity."
- Martin Luther King Jr. (1929-1968)       _


----------



## hisname (Sep 29, 2013)

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## gmaster1 (Sep 29, 2013)

That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## shree_tejas (Sep 29, 2013)




----------



## swiss420 (Sep 29, 2013)

*Whatt*


----------



## jugg1es (Sep 29, 2013)

_       "Nothing in the world is more dangerous than sincere ignorance and conscientious stupidity."
- Martin Luther King Jr. (1929-1968)       _


----------



## Naaser (Sep 29, 2013)

Sent from my SGH-M919 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## mrrick (Sep 30, 2013)

*s¡gned


----------



## jRi0T68 (Sep 30, 2013)

*-No longer accidental, just Jeremy.   F.cfb*
[Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying


----------



## B3nder.FFB (Oct 1, 2013)

i want that car!!!


----------



## gmaster1 (Oct 1, 2013)

heres my edited version of my post tht got deleted!

  That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## jRi0T68 (Oct 1, 2013)

*-No longer accidental, just Jeremy.   F.cfb*
[Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying


----------



## jugg1es (Oct 2, 2013)

_      "I'm living so far beyond my income that we may almost be said to be living apart."
- E E Cummings (1894-1962)     _


----------



## bramby (Oct 2, 2013)




----------



## jugg1es (Oct 2, 2013)

bramby said:


>

Click to collapse



I used to have that phone and case

_      "I'm living so far beyond my income that we may almost be said to be living apart."
- E E Cummings (1894-1962)     _


----------



## Archer (Oct 2, 2013)

bramby said:


> ancientimage.jpg

Click to collapse


----------



## bramby (Oct 2, 2013)

Archer said:


>

Click to collapse



Old but gold.


----------



## jugg1es (Oct 2, 2013)

_      "I'm living so far beyond my income that we may almost be said to be living apart."
- E E Cummings (1894-1962)     _


----------



## orb3000 (Oct 3, 2013)




----------



## Danial723 (Oct 3, 2013)

orb3000 said:


>

Click to collapse



Pic fail

Sent from my SGH-M919 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## orb3000 (Oct 3, 2013)

Pic not fail



Danial723 said:


> Pic fail
> 
> Sent from my SGH-M919 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse


----------



## GuestK00178 (Oct 3, 2013)

Danial723 said:


> Pic fail
> 
> Sent from my SGH-M919 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Nope 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## Danial723 (Oct 3, 2013)

Must be crapa talk screwing up

Sent from my SGH-M919 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## gmaster1 (Oct 3, 2013)

yup.

so pic fail.

  That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## gmaster1 (Oct 3, 2013)

That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## mrrick (Oct 4, 2013)

*s¡gned


----------



## Dirk (Oct 4, 2013)

*October means Oktoberfest!*






Just look at those enormous...glasses of Beer!


----------



## mrrick (Oct 4, 2013)

I was just mesmerized by those enormous mugs of beer for like 2minutes straight dirk. I think my dog ran off and a squirrel gnawed on my shoe while sitting outside just now browsing xda.. 










*s¡gned


----------



## malybru (Oct 4, 2013)

malybru said:


> :beer:

Click to collapse


----------



## jRi0T68 (Oct 4, 2013)

DirkGently said:


> Just look at those enormous...glasses of Beer!

Click to collapse



Hard to tell if it is, but that place reminds me of Hofbrauhaus in Munich. I had one of those glasses. Then it got stolen from my storage with $12k worth of all our possessions 4 years ago.

*-No longer accidental, just Jeremy.   F.cfb*
[Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying


----------



## Dirk (Oct 4, 2013)

jRi0T68 said:


> Hard to tell if it is, but that place reminds me of Hofbrauhaus in Munich. I had one of those glasses. Then it got stolen from my storage with $12k worth of all our possessions 4 years ago.
> 
> *-No longer accidental, just Jeremy.   F.cfb*
> [Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying

Click to collapse



When i look at that picture it reminds me of Page 3 of The Sun for some reason. 

Anyway, i hope your possessions were insured. Mine weren't when the mudder funster who burglerised me decided to relieve me of them.


----------



## jRi0T68 (Oct 4, 2013)

They were, but storage company had no cameras and said we needed proof of what items were there, with receipts to prove the value. We recovered not a penny.

In other news, my cat does pull ups now.





*-No longer accidental, just Jeremy.   F.cfb*
[Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying


----------



## gmaster1 (Oct 4, 2013)

.

  That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## Android Pizza (Oct 5, 2013)

Sent from my Atrix HD 
Check out this thread!

---------- Post added at 12:08 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:45 AM ----------







Sent from my Atrix HD 
Check out this thread!


----------



## iammtxd (Oct 5, 2013)

Do you have a dog?

Sent from my Nexus 4.
Sorry for my bad English...


----------



## mrrick (Oct 6, 2013)

*s¡gned


----------



## M_T_M (Oct 6, 2013)

mrrick said:


> *s¡gned

Click to collapse



Repost!!!!!  

Sent from my SCH-I535 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## mrrick (Oct 6, 2013)

Oh noez.... ArghHGrrr! 

Okay then, Here's some OC.. by me. 














*s¡gned


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Oct 6, 2013)

>^.^< Sent From Meow HTC One


----------



## hanisod (Oct 6, 2013)

Sent from my AWESOME Ponified HTC Sensation using Tapatalk now Free


----------



## gmaster1 (Oct 6, 2013)

That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## jugg1es (Oct 7, 2013)

_      "I'm living so far beyond my income that we may almost be said to be living apart."
- E E Cummings (1894-1962)     _


----------



## roofrider (Oct 8, 2013)




----------



## RohinZaraki (Oct 8, 2013)

Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 4


----------



## ABD EL HAMEED (Oct 8, 2013)

RohinZaraki said:


> Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 4

Click to collapse



Awww that is the cutest thing I ever saw in my entire life


----------



## TheBeardedMann (Oct 9, 2013)

This is the truest "Con" for everything we buy.


----------



## XanderApps (Oct 9, 2013)

My favorite animal






FLOATING CATS!


----------



## jugg1es (Oct 10, 2013)

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## gmaster1 (Oct 12, 2013)

why wont tapa load any images???

  That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## mrrick (Oct 12, 2013)

gmaster1 said:


> why wont tapa load any images???
> 
> That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?

Click to collapse



Because tapatalk is a horrible little piece of software..everyday I'm sending crash reports to them for one reason or another. It has got to be the worst app on the market anymore. The makers should be ashamed of themselves,but they aren't and they could care less. I sound bitter because I am..f#%k tapatalk in the face!!


----------



## ABD EL HAMEED (Oct 12, 2013)

mrrick said:


> Because tapatalk is a horrible little piece of software..everyday I'm sending crash reports to them for one reason or another. It has got to be the worst app on the market anymore. The makers should be ashamed of themselves,but they aren't and they could care less. I sound bitter because I am..f#%k tapatalk in the face!!

Click to collapse




Sent from my GT-i9100G using Tapatalk 4


----------



## jugg1es (Oct 12, 2013)

mrrick said:


> Because tapatalk is a horrible little piece of software..everyday I'm sending crash reports to them for one reason or another. It has got to be the worst app on the market anymore. The makers should be ashamed of themselves,but they aren't and they could care less. I sound bitter because I am..f#%k tapatalk in the face!!

Click to collapse



https://support.tapatalk.com/index.php?posts/111356

_  "The difference between pornography and erotica is lighting."
- Gloria Leonard _


----------



## mrrick (Oct 12, 2013)

jugg1es said:


> https://support.tapatalk.com/index.php?posts/111356
> 
> _  "The difference between pornography and erotica is lighting."
> - Gloria Leonard _

Click to collapse



I can't believe one of these devs here hasn't come up with some alternative yet..I only ever use tapatalk for this forum anyways,but it would be nice if it actually worked for more than an hour or two at a time.. 

Just got a new phone so I don't have any random pics to share yet to stay on topic.. edit: just took this pic real quick 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 guess what I'm doing today! 

Omg, it didn't crash!


----------



## jugg1es (Oct 12, 2013)

It would be nice to go on their forum and say 'nice app, well done'  unfortunately all i every get is constant issues 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




_  "The difference between pornography and erotica is lighting."
- Gloria Leonard _


----------



## vj_dustin (Oct 13, 2013)

I don't know what version you are using but I use Tapatalk 2 the old classic and never face any crashes or image loading issues. 

Narrated by Morgan Freeman


----------



## iammtxd (Oct 13, 2013)

Food p0rn

Sent from my Nexus 4.
Sorry for my bad English...


----------



## boborone (Oct 16, 2013)

Can someone snab the Stalin pic from this page?

http://www.topdesignmag.com/20-very-interesting-photos-from-the-30s/

Doesn't allow left clicking. tia


----------



## matrix0886 (Oct 16, 2013)

boborone said:


> Can someone snab the Stalin pic from this page?
> 
> http://www.topdesignmag.com/20-very-interesting-photos-from-the-30s/
> 
> Doesn't allow left clicking. tia

Click to collapse



Ever heard of "right clicking?" You do know how to use a computer, right?


----------



## boborone (Oct 16, 2013)

matrix0886 said:


> Ever heard of "right clicking?" You do know how to use a computer, right?

Click to collapse



Said "left" meant "right". Only got the option to open link in a new tab when I right clicked. Thanks. The pic is awesome.


----------



## matrix0886 (Oct 16, 2013)

boborone said:


> Said "left" meant "right". Only got the option to open link in a new tab when I right clicked. Thanks. The pic is awesome.

Click to collapse



Haha, it's cool. What browser are you using? I'm using Chrome and I get all the options (open in new tab, copy url, save image as, and a handful of others).


----------



## boborone (Oct 16, 2013)

matrix0886 said:


> Haha, it's cool. What browser are you using? I'm using Chrome and I get all the options (open in new tab, copy url, save image as, and a handful of others).

Click to collapse



I'm using chrome. Up to date, too. Hell earlier tonight "snuck" (and just now) was coming up as a misspelled word for it's spell checker.


----------



## matrix0886 (Oct 16, 2013)

boborone said:


> I'm using chrome. Up to date, too. Hell earlier tonight "snuck" (and just now) was coming up as a misspelled word for it's spell checker.

Click to collapse



Hm, not sure what to tell ya then, lol. I guess i'm just special (which my mom always told me I was, lol). Here's a screenshot of what I see when right clicking on the picture:


----------



## wanaz (Oct 16, 2013)

DirkGently said:


>

Click to collapse



ohh


----------



## Groot (Oct 16, 2013)

...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




"Always forgive your enemies, but never forget their names..."


----------



## ABD EL HAMEED (Oct 16, 2013)

Eren Jaeger said:


> ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I...wish...I had popped my eyes before seeing this


----------



## KnukLHead (Oct 17, 2013)

Sent from my SM-N900P using Tapatalk


----------



## Dirk (Oct 17, 2013)




----------



## gmaster1 (Oct 18, 2013)

That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## Android Pizza (Oct 18, 2013)

Warning: Cannot Be Unseen









Sent from my Atrix HD 
Check out this thread!


----------



## Groot (Oct 18, 2013)

"Always forgive your enemies, but never forget their names..."


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Oct 18, 2013)

Sent from your mom.


----------



## mrrick (Oct 18, 2013)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Sent from your mom.

Click to collapse



Whaaa!? 


Sup skinny.. 



*s¡gned


----------



## jugg1es (Oct 18, 2013)

_      "I'm living so far beyond my income that we may almost be said to be living apart."
- E E Cummings (1894-1962)     _


----------



## ABD EL HAMEED (Oct 18, 2013)

jugg1es said:


> _      "I'm living so far beyond my income that we may almost be said to be living apart."
> - E E Cummings (1894-1962)     _

Click to collapse



I wonder if these are drawings of are they true bikes they look real though

Sent from my GT-i9100G using Tapatalk 4


----------



## jugg1es (Oct 18, 2013)

ABD EL HAMEED said:


> I wonder if these are drawings of are they true bikes they look real though
> 
> Sent from my GT-i9100G using Tapatalk 4

Click to collapse



Actual bikes, it's a bike shop in Argentina i believe. 

_      "I'm living so far beyond my income that we may almost be said to be living apart."
- E E Cummings (1894-1962)     _


----------



## ABD EL HAMEED (Oct 18, 2013)

jugg1es said:


> Actual bikes, it's a bike shop in Argentina i believe.
> 
> _      "I'm living so far beyond my income that we may almost be said to be living apart."
> - E E Cummings (1894-1962)     _

Click to collapse



Nice advertising there Lol

Sent from my GT-i9100G using Tapatalk 4


----------



## Archer (Oct 18, 2013)




----------



## ABD EL HAMEED (Oct 18, 2013)

Archer said:


>

Click to collapse



LOL,I wonder if that's you


----------



## hanisod (Oct 19, 2013)

Sent from my AWESOME Ponified HTC Sensation using Tapatalk


----------



## jugg1es (Oct 19, 2013)

_      "I'm living so far beyond my income that we may almost be said to be living apart."
- E E Cummings (1894-1962)     _


----------



## jugg1es (Oct 20, 2013)

_      "I'm living so far beyond my income that we may almost be said to be living apart."
- E E Cummings (1894-1962)     _


----------



## Archer (Oct 21, 2013)




----------



## Groot (Oct 21, 2013)

"If you want breakfast in bed, sleep in the kitchen..."


----------



## Dirk (Oct 22, 2013)

*Todays Google Doodle*






Nailed it!


----------



## jugg1es (Oct 22, 2013)

_      "I'm living so far beyond my income that we may almost be said to be living apart."
- E E Cummings (1894-1962)     _


----------



## vj_dustin (Oct 23, 2013)

Narrated by Morgan Freeman


----------



## KRAZYADROIDMASTER (Oct 23, 2013)

So I stop at Publix this is what I saw!!!


Sent from my SGH-M919 using xda app-developers app


----------



## M_T_M (Oct 23, 2013)

KRAZYADROIDMASTER said:


> So I stop at Publix this is what I saw!!!
> 
> 
> Sent from my SGH-M919 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



What of it?


----------



## jugg1es (Oct 23, 2013)

_      "I'm living so far beyond my income that we may almost be said to be living apart."
- E E Cummings (1894-1962)     _


----------



## KRAZYADROIDMASTER (Oct 24, 2013)

M_T_M said:


> What of it?

Click to collapse




The toolbox on a bike. A little odd

Only one lock!!!


Sent from my SGH-M919 using xda app-developers app


----------



## jugg1es (Oct 25, 2013)

_      "I'm living so far beyond my income that we may almost be said to be living apart."
- E E Cummings (1894-1962)     _


----------



## M_T_M (Oct 25, 2013)

jugg1es said:


> _      "I'm living so far beyond my income that we may almost be said to be living apart."
> - E E Cummings (1894-1962)     _

Click to collapse



Lolque? 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## jugg1es (Oct 25, 2013)

M_T_M said:


> Lolque?
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

Click to collapse



Its his favourite smilie, told him I would put it on his gravestone. Told me to post him a pic when I did. Challenge completed 

_      "I'm living so far beyond my income that we may almost be said to be living apart."
- E E Cummings (1894-1962)     _


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Oct 25, 2013)

jugg1es said:


> Its his favourite smilie, told him I would put it on his gravestone. Told me to post him a pic when I did. Challenge completed
> 
> _      "I'm living so far beyond my income that we may almost be said to be living apart."
> - E E Cummings (1894-1962)     _

Click to collapse



-_-


----------



## jugg1es (Oct 25, 2013)

QuantumFoam said:


> -_-

Click to collapse





_      "I'm living so far beyond my income that we may almost be said to be living apart."
- E E Cummings (1894-1962)     _


----------



## Groot (Oct 25, 2013)

"If you want breakfast in bed, sleep in the kitchen..."


----------



## Dirk (Oct 25, 2013)




----------



## Hiraethic (Oct 25, 2013)

In my dream, I was king,,woke up, still king!!
em <3


----------



## Dirk (Oct 25, 2013)




----------



## M_T_M (Oct 25, 2013)

DirkGently said:


>

Click to collapse


----------



## jugg1es (Oct 25, 2013)

_      "I'm living so far beyond my income that we may almost be said to be living apart."
- E E Cummings (1894-1962)     _


----------



## mufti.arfan (Oct 26, 2013)

My budgie,  died on 26 Oct, 2013.


----------



## roofrider (Oct 26, 2013)

DirkGently said:


>

Click to collapse



I have no idea what she's doing but i've been staring at her for the last 10 mins. Call me a freak.


----------



## Dirk (Oct 26, 2013)

roofrider said:


> I have no idea what she's doing but i've been staring at her for the last 10 mins. Call me a freak.

Click to collapse



:laugh:

Nobody will hold that against you! Here's more to feast your eyes upon:




















#notababethread


----------



## roofrider (Oct 26, 2013)

DirkGently said:


> :laugh:
> 
> Nobody will hold that against you! Here's more to feast your eyes upon:
> 
> ...

Click to collapse




Cold shower time, brb. 

Found a slightly longer version gif.


----------



## jugg1es (Oct 26, 2013)

_      "I'm living so far beyond my income that we may almost be said to be living apart."
- E E Cummings (1894-1962)     _


----------



## Dirk (Oct 26, 2013)

roofrider said:


> Cold shower time, brb.

Click to collapse





I know you know why i like Korean cinema so much!


----------



## roofrider (Oct 26, 2013)

mufti.arfan said:


> My budgie,  died on 26 Oct, 2013.

Click to collapse



Sorry to hear that. 
We have a pets thread here in OT feel free to post there.



DirkGently said:


> I know you know why i like Korean cinema so much!

Click to collapse



In the same boat so i know. 

Only in Japan.


----------



## ashclepdia (Oct 30, 2013)

Am I alone?


----------



## hisname (Oct 30, 2013)

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## M_T_M (Oct 30, 2013)

hisname said:


> Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk 4

Click to collapse



And...?


----------



## vj_dustin (Oct 30, 2013)

hisname said:


> Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk 4

Click to collapse



I don't know who that is, but I hate him. 

Narrated by Morgan Freeman


----------



## KRAZYADROIDMASTER (Oct 30, 2013)

vj_dustin said:


> I don't know who that is, but I hate him.
> 
> Narrated by Morgan Freeman

Click to collapse



Me too!!!



Sent from my SGH-M919 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Devildog78965 (Oct 30, 2013)

hisname said:


> Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk 4

Click to collapse



Is that you?

Sent from my LG D820

Kindness is a language the deaf can hear and the blind can see - Mark Twain


----------



## jRi0T68 (Oct 31, 2013)

Our dog. Every time I'm in the kItchen, he goes to this spot to stare at me like "I know you're cooking in there. Hook a brother up."






*-No longer accidental, just Jeremy.   F.cfb*
[Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying


----------



## hisname (Oct 31, 2013)

Devildog78965 said:


> Is that you?
> 
> Sent from my LG D820
> 
> Kindness is a language the deaf can hear and the blind can see - Mark Twain

Click to collapse



no, that isn't me. I am much more handsome than that. 






M_T_M said:


> And...?

Click to collapse



next Nexus 


Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## vj_dustin (Oct 31, 2013)

jRi0T68 said:


> Our dog. Every time I'm in the kItchen, he goes to this spot to stare at me like "I know you're cooking in there. Hook a brother up."
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Lel.
Better than licking your feet while you cook xD

Narrated by Morgan Freeman


----------



## howard bamber (Oct 31, 2013)

ashclepdia said:


> Am I alone?

Click to collapse



No.... BOOOOOOO!!, 

Sent by mobile telephone.


----------



## nespid (Nov 1, 2013)

Alone for what??

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using XDA Premium HD app


----------



## TrooperKhan (Nov 1, 2013)

I'll just leave this here:


----------



## gmaster1 (Nov 1, 2013)

ashclepdia said:


> Am I alone?

Click to collapse



where did you get the black skin?/theme?

  That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## roofrider (Nov 1, 2013)




----------



## Red Devil (Nov 1, 2013)




----------



## ashclepdia (Nov 2, 2013)

gmaster1 said:


> where did you get the black skin?/theme?
> 
> That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?

Click to collapse



Not sure what you mean?
The background of the play store?
It's not like that stock? Lol, shows how long I've been using custom Roms/themes/apps then I guess.

I'm not sure if its a modded play store by nitroglycerin33 (eclipse ROM Dev) or if it's something within the ROM theme causing it to do that.


----------



## jugg1es (Nov 2, 2013)

_       Remember, remember, the 5th of November
The Gunpowder Treason and plot;
I know of no reason why Gunpowder Treason
Should ever be forgot.         _


----------



## ZipMaker (Nov 2, 2013)




----------



## jugg1es (Nov 2, 2013)

_       Remember, remember, the 5th of November
The Gunpowder Treason and plot;
I know of no reason why Gunpowder Treason
Should ever be forgot.         _


----------



## ABD EL HAMEED (Nov 3, 2013)

jugg1es said:


> _       Remember, remember, the 5th of November
> The Gunpowder Treason and plot;
> I know of no reason why Gunpowder Treason
> Should ever be forgot.         _

Click to collapse



 I like your new sig but shouldn't it be forgotten not forgot?


----------



## KRAZYADROIDMASTER (Nov 3, 2013)

jugg1es said:


> _       Remember, remember, the 5th of November
> The Gunpowder Treason and plot;
> I know of no reason why Gunpowder Treason
> Should ever be forgot.         _

Click to collapse



Just creepy!!!


Sent from my SGH-M919 using xda app-developers app


----------



## jugg1es (Nov 3, 2013)

KRAZYADROIDMASTER said:


> Just creepy!!!
> 
> 
> Sent from my SGH-M919 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Don't you think it has the look of iron man? 




_       Remember, remember, the 5th of November
The Gunpowder Treason and plot;
I know of no reason why Gunpowder Treason
Should ever be forgot.         _


----------



## jRi0T68 (Nov 3, 2013)

jugg1es said:


> Don't you think it has the look of iron man?
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Ironman was my first thought.

*-No longer accidental, just Jeremy.   F.cfb*
[Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying


----------



## xaccers (Nov 3, 2013)

ABD EL HAMEED said:


> I like your new sig but shouldn't it be forgotten not forgot?

Click to collapse



Forgotten doesn't rhyme with "plot" though.


----------



## opssemnik (Nov 4, 2013)

husam666 said:


> @bazooka, I can see it now
> 
> and why we shouldn't use Internet Explorer

Click to collapse



So i broke the rule: 
http://prntscr.com/21sfe3
What is nexus? A:
[IMGhttp://www.google.com.br/url?sa=i&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&frm=1&source=images&cd=&cad=rja&docid=TYLCppvUHzoKyM&tbnid=XMnjqfAr6AWmTM:&ved=0CAUQjRw&url=http%3A%2F%2Fnexuseventsindia.com%2Fwhat-we-do%2Fwedding-catering&ei=ExR3Uuv3OcuqkQeG3YE4&bvm=bv.55819444,d.cWc&psig=AFQjCNFP3ib-eWMb9qwGtBcmwbvd7ZHg0Q&ust=1383621934214495[/IMG]


----------



## ABD EL HAMEED (Nov 4, 2013)

xaccers said:


> Forgotten doesn't rhyme with "plot" though.

Click to collapse



You're right


----------



## FireWall123 (Nov 4, 2013)

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v3.0 
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## CoolApps (Nov 5, 2013)

*MOD EDIT: Pic removed. No pictures of animal cruelty are allowed mate..even if is just suggestive.

Cheers,

*

User Edit: I never noticed that, sorry! D:


----------



## bsmitty83 (Nov 5, 2013)

Speaking of abused animals......









Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## CoolApps (Nov 5, 2013)

And now here's the weather forecast...




By the way I don't really see how it is animal cruelty what I have put up. 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## xaccers (Nov 5, 2013)

This should have been on TV tonight


----------



## ironman38102 (Nov 6, 2013)

andyabc said:


> And now here's the weather forecast...
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I never saw a rule for animal cruelty in xda. Is Something is wrong with the mod or i havent read properly

Its Going To Be LEGEND--wait for it--DARY!- Barney Stinson(How I Met Your Mother)


----------



## CoolApps (Nov 6, 2013)

Ironman38102 said:


> I never saw a rule for animal cruelty in xda. Is Something is wrong with the mod or i havent read properly
> 
> Its Going To Be LEGEND--wait for it--DARY!- Barney Stinson(How I Met Your Mother)

Click to collapse



Yeah, that image that got removed was not even close to animal cruelty. 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## M_T_M (Nov 6, 2013)

Ironman38102 said:


> I never saw a rule for animal cruelty in xda. Is Something is wrong with the mod or i havent read properly
> 
> Its Going To Be LEGEND--wait for it--DARY!- Barney Stinson(How I Met Your Mother)

Click to collapse





andyabc said:


> Yeah, that image that got removed was not even close to animal cruelty.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



The image of a seal about to be clubbed to death is animal cruelty as far as I know. If we allow those images , worst things will be posted then.
Hope you understand and thanks for your cooperation on this subject.

Cheers,

PS: PM with any additional questions you may have.


----------



## roofrider (Nov 6, 2013)

Ironman38102 said:


> *I never saw a rule for animal cruelty in xda*. Is Something is wrong with the mod or i havent read properly
> 
> Its Going To Be LEGEND--wait for it--DARY!- Barney Stinson(How I Met Your Mother)

Click to collapse



Lol.
I didn't see that pic, but are you being serious?


----------



## CoolApps (Nov 6, 2013)

M_T_M said:


> The image of a seal about to be clubbed to death is animal cruelty as far as I know. If we allow those images , worst things will be posted then.
> Hope you understand and thanks for your cooperation on this subject.
> 
> Cheers,
> ...

Click to collapse



Oh Ok, I must of forgot. 

By the way guys it was some Seal joke (to do with packaging). 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk

---------- Post added at 10:29 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:03 PM ----------

Just to make it up:





Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dirk (Nov 7, 2013)

*250 Hard Drives Used To Make One Epic F1 Car*











More HERE.


----------



## M_T_M (Nov 7, 2013)

DirkGently said:


> More HERE.

Click to collapse



Will it blend tho...? :silly:


----------



## Dirk (Nov 7, 2013)

M_T_M said:


> Will it blend tho...? :silly:

Click to collapse








Worth a go....!

:laugh:


----------



## Janik97 (Nov 7, 2013)

Now i#m going to buy a ship... and 2 magnets!


----------



## CoolApps (Nov 7, 2013)

Janik97 said:


> Now i#m going to buy a ship... and 2 magnets!

Click to collapse








Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## swiss420 (Nov 8, 2013)

*Unbrickable*

Slow day ...


----------



## roofrider (Nov 8, 2013)

@jugg1es
Didn't you ask about this wall sometime back? It's the Excalibur climbing wall, Netherlands.










This looks worse! 540 feet!!
Diga di Luzzone, Swiss.


----------



## jugg1es (Nov 8, 2013)

roofrider said:


> @jugg1es
> Didn't you ask about this wall sometime back? It's the Excalibur climbing wall, Netherlands.
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



AWESOME............. That's just screaming "Angel dive" 

_          "Don't be so humble - you are not that great."
- Golda Meir (1898-1978)     _


----------



## roofrider (Nov 8, 2013)

jugg1es said:


> AWESOME............. That's just screaming "Angel dive"
> 
> _          "Don't be so humble - you are not that great."
> - Golda Meir (1898-1978)     _

Click to collapse



Most here will just say nope to that.





Do your knees ever go weak? Just looking at those photos makes my palms act weird.


----------



## jugg1es (Nov 8, 2013)

roofrider said:


> Most here will just say nope to that.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I took to climbing because i have a fear of heights, even after 20 years i still have that fear. I trust the kit though, average breaking strain of the dynamic rope i use is about 7-10 kN. Fear is good though, makes me more careful about how i tie off and anchor the ropes. 

_          "Don't be so humble - you are not that great."
- Golda Meir (1898-1978)     _


----------



## Dirk (Nov 8, 2013)

Close call....


----------



## roofrider (Nov 8, 2013)

jugg1es said:


> I took to climbing because i have a fear of heights, even after 20 years i still have that fear. I trust the kit though, average breaking strain of the dynamic rope i use is about 7-10 kN. Fear is good though, makes me more careful about how i tie off and anchor the ropes.
> 
> _          "Don't be so humble - you are not that great."
> - Golda Meir (1898-1978)     _

Click to collapse



Pics! Pics! Pics! Pics! Pics! 



DirkGently said:


>

Click to collapse



What an idiot!


----------



## jugg1es (Nov 8, 2013)

roofrider said:


> Pics! Pics! Pics! Pics! Pics!
> 
> 
> What an idiot!

Click to collapse



Pics of what? Kit? 

_          "Don't be so humble - you are not that great."
- Golda Meir (1898-1978)     _


----------



## Dirk (Nov 8, 2013)

jugg1es said:


> Pics of what? Kit?
> 
> _          "Don't be so humble - you are not that great."
> - Golda Meir (1898-1978)     _

Click to collapse



I didn't know you liked to climb. Can't remember now if you were part of the conversation we had in Movies, but if you have a general interest in mountaineering i'd heartily recommend this book:

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Conquistado...&sr=8-1&keywords=Conquistadors+of+the+Useless

It's a great read!


----------



## roofrider (Nov 8, 2013)

jugg1es said:


> Pics of what? Kit?
> 
> _          "Don't be so humble - you are not that great."
> - Golda Meir (1898-1978)     _

Click to collapse



Some beautiful pics from your climbs? Have any?


----------



## Dirk (Nov 8, 2013)

roofrider said:


> Some beautiful pics from your climbs? Have any?

Click to collapse



+1 

Go climb something and take some pictures! 

Could you get a selfie like this...?


----------



## jugg1es (Nov 8, 2013)

DirkGently said:


> I didn't know you liked to climb. Can't remember now if you were part of the conversation we had in Movies, but if you have a general interest in mountaineering i'd heartily recommend this book:
> 
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/Conquistado...&sr=8-1&keywords=Conquistadors+of+the+Useless
> 
> It's a great read!

Click to collapse



I have the book, obtained recently. I believe because of your recommendation from the film discussion. 







roofrider said:


> Some beautiful pics from your climbs? Have any?

Click to collapse



This is in the area where i live. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 setting up for groups of kids 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







_          "Don't be so humble - you are not that great."
- Golda Meir (1898-1978)     _


----------



## Dirk (Nov 8, 2013)

jugg1es said:


> _          "Don't be so humble - you are not that great."
> - Golda Meir (1898-1978)     _

Click to collapse



That's some landscape!


----------



## jugg1es (Nov 8, 2013)

DirkGently said:


> That's some landscape!

Click to collapse



Its the reason i moved here 15 years ago. Do an image search of 'Peak District national park'  you'll see the reasons why I'm going to retire here. 

_          "Don't be so humble - you are not that great."
- Golda Meir (1898-1978)     _


----------



## Dirk (Nov 8, 2013)

jugg1es said:


> Its the reason i moved here 15 years ago. Do an image search of 'Peak District national park'  you'll see the reasons why I'm going to retire here.
> 
> _          "Don't be so humble - you are not that great."
> - Golda Meir (1898-1978)     _

Click to collapse



It looks beautiful. The Peak District is popular with hill walkers, climbers and ramblers, right?


----------



## jugg1es (Nov 8, 2013)

DirkGently said:


> It looks beautiful. The Peak District is popular with hill walkers, climbers and ramblers, right?

Click to collapse



Oh yes, and mountain bikers, cavers etc. Its all here 

_          "Don't be so humble - you are not that great."
- Golda Meir (1898-1978)     _


----------



## roofrider (Nov 8, 2013)

It's beautiful juggs! Must be amazing during sunsets and sunrises!!
No beard? :what:


----------



## hopkinsj (Nov 8, 2013)

a great one


----------



## jugg1es (Nov 8, 2013)

roofrider said:


> It's beautiful juggs! Must be amazing during sunsets and sunrises!!
> No beard? :what:

Click to collapse



Not always 

_          "Don't be so humble - you are not that great."
- Golda Meir (1898-1978)     _


----------



## PuffMaN (Nov 9, 2013)

Sent from my Atari using Tapatalk 0.5b
_Money talks? All my money ever says is goodbye!_


----------



## jugg1es (Nov 9, 2013)

_          "Don't be so humble - you are not that great."
- Golda Meir (1898-1978)     _


----------



## PuffMaN (Nov 9, 2013)

Sent from my Atari using Tapatalk 0.5b
_Money talks? All my money ever says is goodbye!_


----------



## Dirk (Nov 12, 2013)




----------



## TexasAggie97 (Nov 13, 2013)

Hope this isn't a repost. Saw this old guy's sweatshirt and laughed! 



Sent from my SPH-L720 using xda app-developers app


----------



## FernBch (Nov 14, 2013)

PuffMaN said:


> Sent from my Atari using Tapatalk 0.5b
> _Money talks? All my money ever says is goodbye!_

Click to collapse



I actually did that back in '02. It was an awesome trade and I got the better end of the deal!


----------



## roofrider (Nov 14, 2013)

Lol!


----------



## vj_dustin (Nov 14, 2013)

Narrated by Morgan Freeman


----------



## malybru (Nov 15, 2013)

Russian pr0n:


----------



## nespid (Nov 15, 2013)

malybru said:


> Russian pr0n:

Click to collapse



The pictures r too high res.

Can u try posting them in monochrome? 

Jk 



Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using XDA Premium HD app


----------



## jRi0T68 (Nov 15, 2013)

*-No longer accidental, just Jeremy.   F.cfb*
[Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying


----------



## roofrider (Nov 16, 2013)




----------



## stuffinthesky (Nov 17, 2013)

Hmmm.   






Sent from my - using -


----------



## Dirk (Nov 19, 2013)

*Aaaarrrrgghhhhh...*

Goddamn social network crap! I can't even add Youtube videos to my favourites any more without this BS cropping up each time:






**** Google!


----------



## vj_dustin (Nov 20, 2013)




----------



## malybru (Nov 20, 2013)

Nope


----------



## malybru (Nov 20, 2013)

Shower Pr0n:


----------



## Dirk (Nov 20, 2013)

*Water slide*






I want a go! :good:


----------



## gmaster1 (Nov 20, 2013)

DirkGently said:


> I want a go! :good:

Click to collapse



where do i sign up!?!?

  That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## M_T_M (Nov 20, 2013)

DirkGently said:


> I want a go! :good:

Click to collapse


----------



## xaccers (Nov 20, 2013)

DirkGently said:


> I want a go! :good:

Click to collapse



Thinking back on how far I had to extract my cossie when I went on the lower of the two like that (much lower than that mind you) at Wet n Wild, I think going on that one I'd be able to extract them from my tonsils!
Definitely keep your legs crossed!


----------



## jugg1es (Nov 20, 2013)

DirkGently said:


> I want a go! :good:

Click to collapse



I'm in,  where do i have to go? 

_          "Don't be so humble - you are not that great."
- Golda Meir (1898-1978)     _


----------



## Dirk (Nov 22, 2013)

Google Services suddenly draining your battery?


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Nov 23, 2013)

Sent from your mom.


----------



## jRi0T68 (Nov 23, 2013)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Sent from your mom.

Click to collapse



Lol, and good to see you here.

*Excreted from my Nexus 5*
[Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying


----------



## husam666 (Nov 23, 2013)

when you see it


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Nov 24, 2013)

Sent from your mom.


----------



## vj_dustin (Nov 24, 2013)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Sent from your mom.

Click to collapse



Now that's a pickup line! :beer: :beer:

Narrated by Morgan Freeman


----------



## JrSmilez (Nov 24, 2013)

vj_dustin said:


> Now that's a pickup line! :beer: :beer:
> 
> Narrated by Morgan Freeman

Click to collapse



I want to know if it worked! 

Wicked S3
https://www.dropbox.com/s/w5uyi386crwf99h/teamwickedsig.jpg


----------



## husam666 (Nov 24, 2013)

jrgood1 said:


> I want to know if it worked!
> 
> Wicked S3
> https://www.dropbox.com/s/w5uyi386crwf99h/teamwickedsig.jpg

Click to collapse



look at her face in the last panel, it's obvious it did


----------



## domini99 (Nov 24, 2013)

DirkGently said:


> I want a go! :good:

Click to collapse



Where is this??????
I WANNA GO!!!


Sent from sending thing using sending app..
_I nail everything_


----------



## opssemnik (Nov 24, 2013)

jugg1es said:


> _     Jokes gets more serious thought, than serious words these days _

Click to collapse


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lich59xsjik


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Nov 24, 2013)

Sent from your mom.


----------



## coldbloc (Nov 25, 2013)

Bad Touch Chewbacca.


----------



## roofrider (Nov 25, 2013)

DirkGently said:


> Goddamn social network crap! I can't even add Youtube videos to my favourites any more without this BS cropping up each time:
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse


----------



## Frank_line (Nov 25, 2013)

Think you are special?


----------



## FireWall123 (Nov 26, 2013)

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v4.0 
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## Archer (Nov 26, 2013)




----------



## M_T_M (Nov 26, 2013)

Archer said:


>

Click to collapse



Lololololol

Sent from my SCH-I535 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## Dirk (Nov 26, 2013)




----------



## atilla88 (Nov 26, 2013)

DirkGently said:


>

Click to collapse



Hahahahaha
A ****load 

Sent from my GT-I9505 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## xaccers (Nov 26, 2013)

Whoops, wrong thread!


----------



## husam666 (Nov 26, 2013)

xaccers said:


> Whoops, wrong thread!

Click to collapse



Noob 

Sent from my GT-I9190 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## xaccers (Nov 26, 2013)

husam666 said:


> Noob
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9190 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse


----------



## coldbloc (Nov 27, 2013)

They just don't understand.



>

Click to collapse


----------



## Dirk (Nov 27, 2013)

coldbloc said:


> They just don't understand.

Click to collapse



:laugh:


----------



## jugg1es (Nov 27, 2013)

_          "Don't be so humble - you are not that great."
- Golda Meir (1898-1978)     _


----------



## Archer (Nov 27, 2013)

jugg1es said:


> _          "Don't be so humble - you are not that great."
> - Golda Meir (1898-1978)     _

Click to collapse



One hundred *A*nd one 

Have more of this...


----------



## jugg1es (Nov 27, 2013)

_          "Don't be so humble - you are not that great."
- Golda Meir (1898-1978)     _


----------



## Archer (Nov 27, 2013)

More...


----------



## jugg1es (Nov 27, 2013)

Archer said:


> One hundred *A*nd one
> 
> Have more of this...

Click to collapse



That's how you say it

_          "Don't be so humble - you are not that great."
- Golda Meir (1898-1978)     _


----------



## Dirk (Nov 27, 2013)

Archer said:


> One hundred *A*nd one

Click to collapse



:highfive:



jugg1es said:


>

Click to collapse



Rofl!  :laugh:

Here's an old classic:


----------



## vj_dustin (Nov 27, 2013)




----------



## Dirk (Nov 27, 2013)

^^ Nice! Did you hear they're doing a one off reunion gig this year?


----------



## coldbloc (Nov 27, 2013)

Tech Support



>

Click to collapse


----------



## roofrider (Nov 28, 2013)

DirkGently said:


> ^^ Nice! Did you hear they're doing a one off reunion gig this year?

Click to collapse










But that one is worthy of a repost.


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Nov 28, 2013)

Sent from your mom.


----------



## Dirk (Nov 28, 2013)

roofrider said:


> But that one is worthy of a repost.

Click to collapse



Hmmm, how about..?











or..















TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Sent from your mom.

Click to collapse



Skinny! How've you been dude?


----------



## jugg1es (Nov 28, 2013)

_          "Don't be so humble - you are not that great."
- Golda Meir (1898-1978)     _


----------



## nuuits (Nov 28, 2013)

I sent my dad a pic of my cat and that was his response smh.


----------



## Richardsentosa (Nov 28, 2013)




----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Nov 28, 2013)

@Dirk Gently... I've been good sir!  Hope you are well. 

Sent from your mom.


----------



## M_T_M (Nov 28, 2013)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> @Dirk Gently... I've been good sir!  Hope you are well.
> 
> Sent from your mom.

Click to collapse



Glad to see like also mate 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## Dirk (Nov 28, 2013)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> @Dirk Gently... I've been good sir!  Hope you are well.
> 
> Sent from your mom.

Click to collapse



I'm okay mate. Haven't seen you around much though. Was starting to miss you!


----------



## jugg1es (Nov 28, 2013)

_          "Don't be so humble - you are not that great."
- Golda Meir (1898-1978)     _


----------



## FernBch (Nov 28, 2013)

Archer said:


> One hundred *A*nd one
> 
> Have more of this...

Click to collapse



You're spelling two numbers there.


----------



## malybru (Nov 29, 2013)

Like a Boss Pr0n:


----------



## jRi0T68 (Nov 29, 2013)

Thanksgiving being stalked.

*Excreted from my Nexus 5*
[Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying


----------



## roofrider (Nov 29, 2013)

^^^
Lmao!




malybru said:


> Like a Boss Pr0n:
> ..awesome stuff..

Click to collapse



One more addition to that list.








DirkGently said:


>

Click to collapse


----------



## Dirk (Nov 29, 2013)

malybru said:


> Like a Boss Pr0n:

Click to collapse



Awesome!



jRi0T68 said:


> Thanksgiving being stalked.
> 
> *Excreted from my Nexus 5*
> [Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying

Click to collapse



Lol! Did he/she benefit from any leftovers? Happy belated Thanksgiving btw, and to all our U.S netizens!

McLaren P1:






One hell of a car!


----------



## jRi0T68 (Nov 29, 2013)

Thanks!

All 3 cats (and our dog who urinated on a Chihuahua in self defense today) got turkey.

P1 is gorgeous, though I'm partial to Laferrari





*Excreted from my Nexus 5*
[Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying


----------



## Dirk (Nov 29, 2013)

jRi0T68 said:


> Thanks!
> 
> All 3 cats (and our dog who urinated on a Chihuahua in self defense today) got turkey.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



That's some awesome styling right there too! :good:

You might not know but where i work is half way between the McLaren HQ and the Top Gear studio & Test track. The number of sexeh cars that drive by here is insane. A Pagani Zonda drove up the road on Wednesday evening. The sound was impressive! :good:


----------



## jRi0T68 (Nov 29, 2013)

Wow. Top Gear is one of my favorite shows.

My wife's neurologist is in Beverly Hills, get to see a lot of beautiful cars there, but nothing from a less popular mfr. like Pagani. Rarest I think I've seen is a Mercedes McLaren SLR.

*Excreted from my Nexus 5*
[Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying


----------



## Dirk (Nov 29, 2013)

jRi0T68 said:


> Wow. Top Gear is one of my favorite shows.
> 
> My wife's neurologist is in Beverly Hills, get to see a lot of beautiful cars there, but nothing from a less popular mfr. like Pagani. Rarest I think I've seen is a Mercedes McLaren SLR.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I've been at the lights in my dads car as a kid when a Countach pulled up alongside. I almost wet myself with excitement! 

It was white like this one:


----------



## jRi0T68 (Nov 29, 2013)

Seen the same in person. White countach is classic. Perfect color on that car.

*Excreted from my Nexus 5*
[Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying


----------



## Dirk (Nov 29, 2013)

And look closely at this one:






Do you see it...?


----------



## malybru (Nov 29, 2013)

DirkGently said:


> And look closely at this one:
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Hi,

Amazing camouflage.


----------



## Dirk (Nov 29, 2013)

malybru said:


> Hi,
> 
> Amazing camouflage.

Click to collapse



Pretty cool huh? 

malybru, y u no watch movies?


----------



## malybru (Nov 29, 2013)

DirkGently said:


> Pretty cool huh?
> 
> malybru, y u no watch movies?

Click to collapse



Hi,

Why, I only watched "The Sting"  this afternoon.

Great flick.


----------



## xaccers (Nov 29, 2013)

DirkGently said:


> I've been at the lights in my dads car as a kid when a Countach pulled up alongside. I almost wet myself with excitement!
> 
> It was white like this one:

Click to collapse



The only model Lambo that I'd want

---------- Post added at 04:23 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:21 PM ----------




DirkGently said:


> And look closely at this one:
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Looks like TigerStripe on this work's monitor. Ah nope, a bit of research shows it's FEAR camo

http://www.fear-gear.com/resources/IMG_6731.JPG <- large image

MARPAT works well in the UK, but I was always most impressed with multi cam and I'm glad our lads have now got it.


----------



## plegdroid (Nov 29, 2013)

DirkGently said:


> That's some awesome styling right there too! :good:
> 
> You might not know but where i work is half way between the McLaren HQ and the Top Gear studio & Test track. The number of sexeh cars that drive by here is insane. A Pagani Zonda drove up the road on Wednesday evening. The sound was impressive! :good:

Click to collapse



I work opposite Lamborghini Manchester. I see all sorts of fantastic cars every day usually with footballer's behind the wheel though. As yet still not been able to get past the security on the door for a look inside. Must be really off putting when your spending a hundred grand plus with an army of locals with their noses pressed hard against the window.






ⓐⓝⓓⓡⓞⓒⓛⓓⓔ ⓘⓢ ⓝⓞⓣ ⓐ ⓢⓘⓝ


----------



## roofrider (Nov 29, 2013)

xaccers said:


> Looks like TigerStripe on this work's monitor. Ah nope, a bit of research shows it's FEAR camo
> 
> http://www.fear-gear.com/resources/IMG_6731.JPG <- large image
> 
> MARPAT works well in the UK, but I was always most impressed with multi cam and I'm glad our lads have now got it.

Click to collapse



Lol!
And here i was thinking there was an Octopus hiding in that pic.


----------



## Dirk (Nov 29, 2013)

malybru said:


> Hi,
> 
> Why, I only watched "The Sting"  this afternoon.
> 
> Great flick.

Click to collapse



I love The Sting!

Y U NO Movie Club member? 



xaccers said:


> The only model Lambo that I'd want

Click to collapse



The Aventador would be easier to drive but it's not nearly as sexeh! 



xaccers said:


> Looks like TigerStripe on this work's monitor. Ah nope, a bit of research shows it's FEAR camo
> 
> http://www.fear-gear.com/resources/IMG_6731.JPG <- large image
> 
> MARPAT works well in the UK, but I was always most impressed with multi cam and I'm glad our lads have now got it.

Click to collapse



I could have had a picnic right there and never even known he was there!



plegdroid said:


> I work opposite Lamborghini Manchester. I see all sorts of fantastic cars every day usually with footballer's behind the wheel though. As yet still not been able to get past the security on the door for a look inside. Must be really off putting when your spending a hundred grand plus with an army of locals with their noses pressed hard against the window.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Even worse when you're famous and nobody is paying attention to you, only the cars!

When i was a Landscape gardener we did some work for an exotic car importer. He was the guy that rich people paid to find them the car that they wanted. All the cars were at the back of the property where the office was. After a fortnight of seeing classic Ferrari's being transported back and forth i ventured up to see what was there.

There were about four rows of open front, but covered, garages filled with cars. In one row there were, (from left to right),  a Ferrari F50, a Jaguar XJ220, a Lamborghini Diablo, a Porche 911 Turbo.... It was a sight! The F50 was in an air filled bubble, as best as i can describe it.

There was an assortment of other cars too, including a Lancia Delta Integrale in Rally trim which he raced himself! So cool!

Shenzhen's new airport terminal:


----------



## xaccers (Nov 29, 2013)

DirkGently said:


> The Aventador would be easier to drive but it's not nearly as sexeh!
> 
> 
> 
> I could have had a picnic right there and never even known he was there!

Click to collapse



Didn't Countach's come sans power steering and a teenie weenie rear window making parallel parking a bit of a pig?
Simple, I'd just take the suspension from my Activa and retrofit it 
Lovely and soft in the straight, rock hard around bends, although it might have to ride a tad higher incase I ground it or scrub the tyres on the wheel arches...
Friend of mine is fitting hydraulic suspension to his kit Cobra.

Back in my airsoft days I was lying in the shade of a tree, wearing replica MARPAT, and one of the enemy players walked past me about 10 foot away without seeing me, so I shot him.


----------



## Dirk (Nov 29, 2013)

xaccers said:


> Didn't Countach's come sans power steering and a teenie weenie rear window making parallel parking a bit of a pig?
> Simple, I'd just take the suspension from my Activa and retrofit it
> Lovely and soft in the straight, rock hard around bends, although it might have to ride a tad higher incase I ground it or scrub the tyres on the wheel arches...
> Friend of mine is fitting hydraulic suspension to his kit Cobra.
> ...

Click to collapse





Did he see you after you shot him?

Apparently the Countach was a dog to drive, visibilty was pants, changing gear a nightmare and it had a heavy, heavy clutch. Not to mention being a bit difficult getting in and out of!

Such a gorgeous design though!


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Nov 30, 2013)

Sent from your mom.


----------



## malybru (Nov 30, 2013)




----------



## Archer (Dec 2, 2013)

Some men just want to watch the world burn.


----------



## Archer (Dec 2, 2013)




----------



## Dirk (Dec 2, 2013)

^^ Nice


----------



## ironman38102 (Dec 2, 2013)

Archer said:


> Some men just want to watch the world burn.

Click to collapse



Is that yours? 



Its Going To Be LEGEND--wait for it--DARY!-Barney Stinson(How I Met Your Mother)


----------



## Zephyr! (Dec 3, 2013)

*Razor*!


----------



## Archer (Dec 3, 2013)

Ironman38102 said:


> Is that yours?
> 
> 
> 
> Its Going To Be LEGEND--wait for it--DARY!-Barney Stinson(How I Met Your Mother)

Click to collapse




Yeah that's mine.  I worked so hard for it...... LOL!  Some random hacker dropped $76 million into my lap last week.  I was like "BUY ALL THE THINGS!!!"

I've got a garage with 10 white cars now (got a thing for white cars at the minute.  They were pink or lime green last week).  This one is one of my favourites as the crew logo looks nice on the bonnet...


----------



## RohinZaraki (Dec 3, 2013)

Dammit @Archer






Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## Archer (Dec 3, 2013)

RohinZaraki said:


> Dammit @Archer
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



LOL 

Okay, it's a fair cop, guv.

*Edit:*

LOL again.  Just found this, which I've never seen before but I assume is as old as the internet...


----------



## RohinZaraki (Dec 3, 2013)

Archer said:


> LOL
> 
> Okay, it's a fair cop, guv.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Holy crap  idk which is scarier


----------



## malybru (Dec 3, 2013)




----------



## ironman38102 (Dec 3, 2013)

Archer said:


> Yeah that's mine.  I worked so hard for it...... LOL!  Some random hacker dropped $76 million into my lap last week.  I was like "BUY ALL THE THINGS!!!"
> 
> I've got a garage with 10 white cars now (got a thing for white cars at the minute.  They were pink or lime green last week).  This one is one of my favourites as the crew logo looks nice on the bonnet...

Click to collapse



I used car selling glitch to get tons of money so I bought a vacca,Monroe and a Plane! I also got a RH8 for free(linked my social club account with ps3 one. Got a nice apartment. If u ever wanna have a match with me heres my psn: batman38102


----------



## gmaster1 (Dec 3, 2013)

That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## plegdroid (Dec 3, 2013)

Yum yum.







ⓐⓝⓓⓡⓞⓒⓛⓓⓔ ⓘⓢ ⓝⓞⓣ ⓐ ⓢⓘⓝ


----------



## jugg1es (Dec 3, 2013)

_ There is nothing insignificant in the world. It all depends on the point of view.
Johann Wolfgang von Goethe _


----------



## M_T_M (Dec 3, 2013)

jugg1es said:


> _ There is nothing insignificant in the world. It all depends on the point of view.
> Johann Wolfgang von Goethe _

Click to collapse


----------



## vj_dustin (Dec 3, 2013)

jugg1es said:


> _ There is nothing insignificant in the world. It all depends on the point of view.
> Johann Wolfgang von Goethe _

Click to collapse



But... But.. I can't even sharpen a pencil without breaking it 

Written by my Silver Axe


----------



## gmaster1 (Dec 3, 2013)

jugg1es said:


> _ There is nothing insignificant in the world. It all depends on the point of view.
> Johann Wolfgang von Goethe _

Click to collapse



how the...who...why...ahh forget it, ill probably break every pencil i have if i tried...

  That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## jRi0T68 (Dec 4, 2013)

This hat I bought as a gag for my son. It didn't fit him, so I found another use for it.






*Excreted from my Nexus 5*
[Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying


----------



## roofrider (Dec 4, 2013)




----------



## malybru (Dec 4, 2013)

Don't text while driving


----------



## Dirk (Dec 4, 2013)




----------



## M_T_M (Dec 4, 2013)

Be there is be...square 
This must be unbearable!!!:silly:


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Dec 5, 2013)

Sent from my SGH-I317 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dirk (Dec 5, 2013)




----------



## Thisismyringtone (Dec 5, 2013)

Where the hell is Neenah?


----------



## Dirk (Dec 7, 2013)




----------



## Dirk (Dec 11, 2013)

*I'm moving to Asia..!*






14 Mbps! How will i handle all that speed?


----------



## orb3000 (Dec 14, 2013)

Differences on 1st and 3rd world countries... LOL﻿






Borracho means drunk by the way ﻿


----------



## jugg1es (Dec 14, 2013)

_        “I stopped believing in Santa Claus when my mother took me to see him in a department store, and he asked for my autograph.” – Shirley Temple    _


----------



## jj03 (Dec 15, 2013)

Could be as good as sharknado lol.


----------



## vj_dustin (Dec 15, 2013)

jj03 said:


> Could be as good as sharknado lol.

Click to collapse



Oh my god, LET THIS BE REAL!

Written by my Silver Axe


----------



## Thisismyringtone (Dec 15, 2013)

?

Written by a Cyanfox


----------



## vj_dustin (Dec 16, 2013)

Thisismyringtone said:


> ?
> 
> Written by a Cyanfox

Click to collapse



I don't get it 

Written by my Silver Axe


----------



## Thisismyringtone (Dec 16, 2013)

vj_dustin said:


> I don't get it
> 
> Written by my Silver Axe

Click to collapse



It's an illusion it makes it seem like there isn't a last step when there is 

Written by a Cyanfox


----------



## KRAZYADROIDMASTER (Dec 16, 2013)

Got it!!! :thumbup:

Sent from my SGH-M919 using xda app-developers app


----------



## cyanogendroid (Dec 16, 2013)

Friend just made this, I lol'd so hard

Sent from my HTC One using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## vj_dustin (Dec 16, 2013)

Thisismyringtone said:


> It's an illusion it makes it seem like there isn't a last step when there is
> 
> Written by a Cyanfox

Click to collapse



Oh now that's evil xD

Written by my Silver Axe


----------



## Thisismyringtone (Dec 16, 2013)

vj_dustin said:


> Oh now that's evil xD
> 
> Written by my Silver Axe

Click to collapse



Hah yes it is and awesome! Ha

Written by a Cyanfox


----------



## plegdroid (Dec 16, 2013)

Thisismyringtone said:


> ?
> 
> Written by a Cyanfox

Click to collapse



How many toes have been broken with that.

ⓐⓝⓓⓡⓞⓒⓛⓓⓔ ⓘⓢ ⓝⓞⓣ ⓐ ⓢⓘⓝ


----------



## Dirk (Dec 16, 2013)

jj03 said:


> Could be as good as sharknado lol.

Click to collapse



Gentlemen, start your deep-fat fryers! :good:


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Dec 16, 2013)

I don't really care about the image... Can any of you tell me what font this is?


----------



## jugg1es (Dec 16, 2013)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> I don't really care about the image... Can any of you tell me what font this is?

Click to collapse



If you get no joy here try the uccw and zooper widget threads. 

_        “I stopped believing in Santa Claus when my mother took me to see him in a department store, and he asked for my autograph.” – Shirley Temple    _


----------



## Thisismyringtone (Dec 16, 2013)

Found this funny ha

Written by a Cyanfox


----------



## JupiterOne (Dec 16, 2013)

Catch me if you can...






http://transam.planetjupiter.com/


----------



## mulletcutter (Dec 16, 2013)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> I don't really care about the image... Can any of you tell me what font this is?

Click to collapse



Blair witch?


----------



## PuffMaN (Dec 16, 2013)

Sent from my Atari using Tapatalk 0.5b
_Money talks? All my money ever says is goodbye!_


----------



## Dirk (Dec 16, 2013)




----------



## amtra (Dec 16, 2013)

Think before eat


----------



## vj_dustin (Dec 17, 2013)

DirkGently said:


>

Click to collapse



I was drinking coffee while reading this. Now I'm cleaning it.


----------



## Dirk (Dec 17, 2013)

Another angle:


----------



## pointbobxda (Dec 17, 2013)

greatthread...


----------



## Dirk (Dec 18, 2013)




----------



## javier87gav (Dec 18, 2013)

The best thread of xda!!


----------



## Dirk (Dec 18, 2013)




----------



## Naaser (Dec 19, 2013)

Sent from my SGH-M919 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## SuperMidgetProductions (Dec 19, 2013)

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using xda app-developers app


----------



## LordManhattan (Dec 19, 2013)




----------



## M_T_M (Dec 19, 2013)

SuperMidgetProductions said:


> View attachment 2462562
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Sniff, sniff... smells like puppie 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## Dirk (Dec 19, 2013)

LordManhattan said:


>

Click to collapse



FAKE!!


----------



## malybru (Dec 19, 2013)

View pr0n:

Barcelona





NYC





Dubai





Paris





Chicago






 Nrdlingen Germany






Sydney





Seattle





Bern





Giza






Mount Reinebringen Norway





Vatican City





Vancouver





Shanghai





Amsterdam





Bac Son Valley Vietnam





Mexico City





Venice





Athens





Moscow





Turin





Cape Town





Orange County Florida





Tulip Fields in Spoorbuurt North Holland Netherlands





San Fransisco


----------



## roofrider (Dec 19, 2013)

malybru said:


> View pr0n:
> 
> ...*Best pr0n evah!*...

Click to collapse








:thanks::thanks::thanks::thanks::thanks::thanks: :thanks::thanks::thanks::thanks::thanks::thanks::thanks::thanks:


----------



## vj_dustin (Dec 19, 2013)

roofrider said:


> :thanks::thanks::thanks::thanks::thanks::thanks: :thanks::thanks::thanks::thanks::thanks::thanks::thanks::thanks:

Click to collapse



I couldn't have expressed what I felt better than this!

You outdid yourself, seriously!! :good::good::good::good::good:


----------



## EJayMz (Dec 19, 2013)

Archer said:


> Some men just want to watch the world burn.

Click to collapse





Sent from my SPH-L720 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

---------- Post added at 12:47 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:47 PM ----------




EJayMz said:


> Sent from my SPH-L720 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

Click to collapse



How did u get burger king on it?

Sent from my SPH-L720 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## roofrider (Dec 19, 2013)

vj_dustin said:


> I couldn't have expressed what I felt better than this!
> 
> You outdid yourself, seriously!! :good::good::good::good::good:

Click to collapse



Ok. Now stfu and gimme all your moneh and more so i can visit all those places!!!


----------



## John McClane (Dec 19, 2013)

Here, take my share: 






Edit: I know, I know, Repost!


----------



## husam666 (Dec 19, 2013)

John McClane said:


> Here, take my share:
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



lol poor people


----------



## Dirk (Dec 19, 2013)

malybru said:


> View pr0n:

Click to collapse



Wow! What a ******* mess we're making of Planet Earth. 

I prefer mine Au Naturel:


----------



## jugg1es (Dec 19, 2013)

malybru said:


> View pr0n:
> 
> Barcelona

Click to collapse



Barcelona looks like my old simcity maps 

_         The Supreme Court has ruled that they cannot have a nativity scene in Washington, D.C. This wasn't for any religious reasons. They couldn't find three wise men and a virgin.
Jay Leno  _


----------



## jRi0T68 (Dec 20, 2013)

jugg1es said:


> Barcelona looks like my old simcity maps
> 
> _         The Supreme Court has ruled that they cannot have a nativity scene in Washington, D.C. This wasn't for any religious reasons. They couldn't find three wise men and a virgin.
> Jay Leno  _

Click to collapse



That was my exact first thought, lol.

*Excreted from my Nexus 5*
[Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying


----------



## malybru (Dec 20, 2013)

Moon pr0n


----------



## LordManhattan (Dec 20, 2013)

jugg1es said:


> Barcelona looks like my old simcity maps

Click to collapse



DUDE! Don't quote long posts. I spent around 43 hours scrolling. 

With that said, here's some more citypr0n:

Malé, Maldives






London






Paris, France






Oslo, Norway






Barcelona, Spain






Frankfurt, Germany






Stockholm, Sweden






Copenhagen, Denmark






Singapore






Benidorm, Spain






Tel Aviv, Israel


----------



## Archer (Dec 20, 2013)

EJayMz said:


> How did u get burger king on it?

Click to collapse



It's my crew logo, and it doesn't say Burger King 

http://socialclub.rockstargames.com/crew/the_kings_of_sodomy


----------



## Thisismyringtone (Dec 20, 2013)

Sounds about right ha

Written from a Cyanfox


----------



## Dirk (Dec 20, 2013)




----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Dec 20, 2013)




----------



## hanisod (Dec 21, 2013)

DirkGently said:


> Wow! What a ******* mess we're making of Planet Earth.
> 
> I prefer mine Au Naturel:

Click to collapse


----------



## husam666 (Dec 21, 2013)

Your whole lives are lies.


----------



## roofrider (Dec 22, 2013)

DirkGently said:


> Wow! What a ******* mess we're making of Planet Earth.
> 
> I prefer mine Au Naturel:
> ..
> ...

Click to collapse



I agree. I much prefer this pr0n too. Yosemite is beyond beautiful! Wow!
For a sec i thought it was smog over Shanghai in Malybru's pr0n, but i'm not too sure.











Wonder if any of our fellow Americans have been to Yosemite.


----------



## skyzo97 (Dec 22, 2013)




----------



## vj_dustin (Dec 22, 2013)

skyzo97 said:


>

Click to collapse


----------



## Devildog78965 (Dec 23, 2013)

Sent from my Banana Powered S4 Running Kit Kat

L: Whatever you say, I'm still taking your cake.


----------



## Dirk (Dec 23, 2013)




----------



## Dirk (Dec 23, 2013)

*Nature Pr0n*


----------



## Dirk (Dec 23, 2013)




----------



## LordManhattan (Dec 23, 2013)




----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Dec 23, 2013)




----------



## jugg1es (Dec 23, 2013)

_         “Why is Christmas just like a day at the office? You do all the work and the fat guy with the suit gets all the credit.”    _


----------



## M_T_M (Dec 24, 2013)

jugg1es said:


> _         “Why is Christmas just like a day at the office? You do all the work and the fat guy with the suit gets all the credit.”    _

Click to collapse



I'm pretty sure runs faster than IE and Safari... 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## boborone (Dec 24, 2013)

Char

Sent from my Nexus 5 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## Dirk (Dec 24, 2013)

boborone said:


> Char
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

Click to collapse



Your creation? It's making me hungry..what's in it?


----------



## malybru (Dec 24, 2013)

Snow pr0n:


Artist Simon Beck walks countless miles to create massive snow patterns.


----------



## boborone (Dec 24, 2013)

DirkGently said:


> Your creation? It's making me hungry..what's in it?

Click to collapse



http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=48767372&postcount=94

2 lbs dry pinto beans
1 white onion
3 tomatoes
4 jalapenos
1 bunch of cilantro
meat of your choice

soak beans overnight
drain and refill with water
put on med/low heat to simmer
add 2 tbs onion power (or another onion or two), .5 garlic powder (or about 3 cloves fine chopped) , 1 chili powder (or add in 4 - 7 deseeded and deveined peppers), and throw in some cumin if you want (all measurements are rough, just throw some good in)
add big chunks of rough cut onion
cut jalapenos any way and add (can be any spicy peppers, roasted pablano or sereno would make awesome flavor)
cut tomatoes same way as onion, nice big chunks, not pretty and add
pluck cilantro leaves off stems and add
add beef or poultry

Can make cornbread if you want to serve with it. But a meal just as it is.

In pic above I added smoked turkey breast.

Very cheap, very hardy, very tasty, and with cilantro leaves, very fresh tasting soup for cold weather.


----------



## nikosst (Dec 24, 2013)

malybru said:


> Snow pr0n:
> 
> 
> Artist Simon Beck walks countless miles to create massive snow patterns.

Click to collapse




wow! awesome!


----------



## LordManhattan (Dec 24, 2013)

boborone said:


> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=48767372&postcount=94
> 
> 2 lbs dry pinto beans
> 1 white onion
> ...

Click to collapse



And now I'm hungry.

Sent from my C6833 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dirk (Dec 24, 2013)

*So, i'm at work when suddenly....*




































I managed to get everyone out of the car park before it was too late. Some had to hurry back from the pub though! Water level is still rising.


----------



## boborone (Dec 24, 2013)

@DirkGently

   wtf is going on?

---------- Post added at 08:41 AM ---------- Previous post was at 08:41 AM ----------

[/COLOR @DirkGently

   wtf is going on?

---------- Post added at 08:43 AM ---------- Previous post was at 08:41 AM ----------

[/COLOR @DirkGently

   wtf is going on?


----------



## LordManhattan (Dec 24, 2013)

England is sinking into the abyss!


----------



## boborone (Dec 24, 2013)

LordManhattan said:


> England is sinking into the abyss!

Click to collapse



Just did a news search for "flood" and dang, England is all over it. We're loosing an island to flooding! The zombies are coming!


----------



## Dirk (Dec 24, 2013)

boborone said:


> ..The zombies are coming!

Click to collapse



Nah, that's just the revelers coming back from the pub! 

We've had some pretty rotten weather with more set for the weekend. The building i'm working in is raised so it 'should' be okay. Water is still rising though!

Thanks for your chow recipe. It sounds delicious! :good:


----------



## xaccers (Dec 24, 2013)

boborone said:


> Just did a news search for "flood" and dang, England is all over it. We're loosing an island to flooding!

Click to collapse



Anyone would think it was summer.


----------



## LordManhattan (Dec 24, 2013)

boborone said:


> Just did a news search for "flood" and dang, England is all over it. We're loosing an island to flooding! The zombies are coming!

Click to collapse



Yeah, we're also getting it here. Rain, floods and a lot of wind. Thanks for sending it over, you dirty britains


----------



## Dirk (Dec 24, 2013)

LordManhattan said:


> Yeah, we're also getting it here. Rain, floods and a lot of wind. Thanks for sending it over, you dirty britains

Click to collapse



You're welcome! Merry Xmas.


----------



## hisname (Dec 24, 2013)

Christmas pr0n.Merry Christmas!


----------



## LordManhattan (Dec 24, 2013)

DirkGently said:


> You're welcome! Merry Xmas.

Click to collapse



Merry Christmas to you too! Don't float away now, you hear me!


----------



## Dirk (Dec 24, 2013)

Peter Essick, a photographer for National Geographic, has a new book out called Our Beautiful, Fragile World. It focuses on places in this world where humanity's footprint is transforming the landscape, sometimes with horrific effect, sometimes with an inadvertent beauty.


----------



## M_T_M (Dec 24, 2013)

DirkGently said:


> I managed to get everyone out of the car park before it was too late. Some had to hurry back from the pub though! Water level is still rising.

Click to collapse



When do you move to Venic...err...I mean...you ok?


----------



## Dirk (Dec 24, 2013)

M_T_M said:


> When do you move to Venic...err...I mean...you ok?

Click to collapse



Just one Cornetto, give eet to meeee... 

So, i'm watching Gremlins for the first time in years and i'm wondering why this guy looks so familiar:






And then it hits me:


----------



## KRAZYADROIDMASTER (Dec 24, 2013)

Sent from my SGH-M919 using xda app-developers app


----------



## husam666 (Dec 24, 2013)

M_T_M said:


> I'm pretty sure runs faster than IE and Safari...
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

Click to collapse



I love the fact that you added Safari there, pointing to the fact the the new versions of IE are way better than Safari :highfive:


Merry xmass y'all


----------



## malybru (Dec 24, 2013)

Tree pr0n


----------



## husam666 (Dec 25, 2013)




----------



## Dirk (Dec 25, 2013)




----------



## Dirk (Dec 25, 2013)




----------



## LordManhattan (Dec 25, 2013)

DirkGently said:


>

Click to collapse



What are you trying to tell us? That it's "Redhead Wednesday"? All right, i can roll with that.


----------



## husam666 (Dec 25, 2013)

LordManhattan said:


> What are you trying to tell us? That it's "Redhead Wednesday"? All right, i can roll with that.

Click to collapse



did anyone say redhead?


----------



## jugg1es (Dec 25, 2013)

I'm up for redhead Wednesday 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





(do you know how long it took to find one i liked that wouldn't get removed) 

Happy holidays people :mrgreen:

_        A lovely thing about Christmas is that it's compulsory, like a thunderstorm, and we all go through it together.
Garrison Keillor    _


----------



## FernBch (Dec 25, 2013)

I'll play, too.


----------



## Dirk (Dec 25, 2013)

Well, that escalated quickly! Knock it off with the bimbos chaps.


----------



## jugg1es (Dec 25, 2013)

DirkGently said:


> Well, that escalated quickly! Knock it off with the bimbos chaps.

Click to collapse



It was never going to last, it is Christmas after all. 





_        A lovely thing about Christmas is that it's compulsory, like a thunderstorm, and we all go through it together.
Garrison Keillor    _


----------



## husam666 (Dec 25, 2013)

DirkGently said:


> Well, that escalated quickly! Knock it off with the bimbos chaps.

Click to collapse


----------



## LordManhattan (Dec 25, 2013)

husam666 said:


>

Click to collapse



Hahaha! Nice one

Sent from my C6833 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## Dirk (Dec 26, 2013)

*Feel the burn..*


----------



## Dirk (Dec 30, 2013)




----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Dec 31, 2013)




----------



## Thisismyringtone (Dec 31, 2013)

. 

I am Paranoid


----------



## jRi0T68 (Dec 31, 2013)

*Excreted from my Nexus 5*
[Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying


----------



## Dirk (Dec 31, 2013)

*Decay...*


----------



## ayambrand (Dec 31, 2013)

Please Press Button S!


----------



## Dirk (Jan 1, 2014)




----------



## malybru (Jan 1, 2014)

Close Call Pr0n





















...Am I bovvered?


----------



## Dirk (Jan 1, 2014)




----------



## 85gallon (Jan 2, 2014)




----------



## Naaser (Jan 5, 2014)

Sent from my SGH-M919 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## xurdep (Jan 5, 2014)

Very good

Enviado desde mi GT-I9100 usando Tapatalk 2


----------



## Scaribay (Jan 5, 2014)

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda app-developers app


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jan 6, 2014)

Do want.


----------



## FernBch (Jan 6, 2014)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Do want.

Click to collapse



You mean


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jan 6, 2014)

Yup! 

Sent from my SGH-I317 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dirk (Jan 6, 2014)




----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jan 6, 2014)




----------



## LoopDoGG79 (Jan 6, 2014)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


>

Click to collapse



Its all relative. The guy was comparing his truck to an Abram's tank. 

Sent from my GT-I9505G using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## bsmitty83 (Jan 7, 2014)

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jan 7, 2014)

I'll buy that @LoopDoGG79  

Sent from my SGH-I317 using Tapatalk


----------



## sopidos (Jan 11, 2014)




----------



## LordManhattan (Jan 12, 2014)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> I'll buy that @LoopDoGG79
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I317 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Yo, Skinny! Long time, no see!


----------



## hnkotnis (Jan 14, 2014)

How is this one? Just found it on Google.

Sent from my GT-S5360 Gadget of Mass Destruction  using xda-app
Using CWM........Busybox Commands........No I use my hands


----------



## roofrider (Jan 14, 2014)




----------



## jRi0T68 (Jan 14, 2014)

*Excreted from my Nexus 5*
[Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jan 16, 2014)




----------



## Thisismyringtone (Jan 16, 2014)

.

Commotio!


----------



## malybru (Jan 16, 2014)

Oddly Satisfying Pr0n:


----------



## wbchristmas (Jan 17, 2014)

Thank you! Strangely satisfied!



Sent from my SM-N900P using Tapatalk


----------



## Zenwalker1985 (Jan 17, 2014)

malybru said:


> Oddly Satisfying Pr0n:

Click to collapse



Thank you for those gifs. Very nice. 

Btw whats the first image about? Any more details plz?

I never knew how coffee days guys do designs in coffee. Now i know how.


----------



## mufti.arfan (Jan 17, 2014)

:screwy:
:what:
Lol
Sent from my potato chamber using xda app-developers app


----------



## malybru (Jan 17, 2014)

Very spin. Much zooming. Such gif.


----------



## GuestK00178 (Jan 17, 2014)

malybru said:


> Oddly Satisfying Pr0n:

Click to collapse



My life is complete

Sent from my sushi grade tuna


----------



## manojrp (Jan 17, 2014)




----------



## husam666 (Jan 17, 2014)

manojrp said:


>

Click to collapse



I know right, look at how that monkey is choking its baby


----------



## orb3000 (Jan 19, 2014)




----------



## blueether (Jan 19, 2014)

My car last christmas night:


----------



## Devildog78965 (Jan 20, 2014)

Sent from my Banana Powered S4 Running Kit Kat

L: Whatever you say, I'm still taking your cake.


----------



## Thisismyringtone (Jan 21, 2014)

.

Commotio!


----------



## M_T_M (Jan 21, 2014)

Thisismyringtone said:


> .
> 
> Commotio!

Click to collapse



ZOMGBBQSAUCE!! 11!!!1!1! I have never seen that picture before....I now can die happy!! 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## jRi0T68 (Jan 21, 2014)

*Excreted from my Nexus 5*
[Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying


----------



## orb3000 (Jan 21, 2014)




----------



## Thisismyringtone (Jan 21, 2014)

.

Commotio!


----------



## orb3000 (Jan 23, 2014)

*Spanish lessons*


----------



## TheArc (Jan 23, 2014)

MOD EDIT: Image contains a derogatory/racial term...image removed. Thanks for your understanding! 
Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## EQ811977 (Jan 24, 2014)

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I727 using Tapatalk


----------



## malybru (Jan 24, 2014)

Most Expensive Pr0n:






Toilet Paper Man 3-ply 22 Carat Gold Flake ($1.3 million)






Acqua di Cristallo Tributo a Modigliani ($60,000 per 750 ml)






Antarctic Nail Ale ($800 to $1,815 per bottle 500ml)






3kg Gold Shirt ($250,000)






230 FIFTH Dog ($2,300)






Aurora Diamante Fountain Pen ($1.47 million)






Chopard's Sunglasses ($408,496)






Henri IV Dudognon Heritage Cognac Grande Champagne ($2 million)






Kopi Luwak ($600/lb or $50/cup)






Vicuna Socks ($3,300)






AeroDream One ($527,463)






Royale Diamond Chess Set ($9.8 million)






110 lbs of solid gold stool ($1.3 million)






The Codex Leicester of Leonardo da Vinci ($30.8 million)


----------



## LoopDoGG79 (Jan 24, 2014)

malybru said:


> Most Expensive Pr0n:
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Kopi Luwak, paying a premium for civet poop. 

Sent from my GT-I9505G using Tapatalk


----------



## Thisismyringtone (Jan 25, 2014)

.

I am Paranoid


----------



## domini99 (Jan 25, 2014)

DELETED
Whoops wrong topic, missread the thread name.
sorry

Sent from my sending thing..
_I hate you so much im going to kill you to death!_


----------



## Thisismyringtone (Jan 27, 2014)

Fact

I am Paranoid


----------



## ironman38102 (Jan 29, 2014)

Very long wait for this

Its going to be LEGEND--wait for it-DARY!-Barney Stinson(How I Met Your Mother)


----------



## Naaser (Jan 30, 2014)

batman38102 said:


> Very long wait for this
> 
> Its going to be LEGEND--wait for it-DARY!-Barney Stinson(How I Met Your Mother)

Click to collapse



Is that a movie? Or video game?  

Sent from my SGH-M919 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## gmaster1 (Jan 30, 2014)

Naaser said:


> Is that a movie? Or video game?
> 
> Sent from my SGH-M919 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Movie

  That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## Disharmony (Jan 30, 2014)

*Image*


----------



## Thisismyringtone (Jan 30, 2014)

I am Paranoid


----------



## malybru (Jan 30, 2014)

Wood  pr0n:


----------



## Dirk (Jan 31, 2014)

*Boulder Pr0n:*





















http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-europe-25975251


----------



## TimeT (Jan 31, 2014)




----------



## LoopDoGG79 (Jan 31, 2014)

TimeT said:


>

Click to collapse



The girl in the last pic, she seems, nice. 

Sent from my GT-I9505G using Tapatalk


----------



## jRi0T68 (Jan 31, 2014)

How can you be sure it's a girl?

*Excreted from my Nexus 5*
[Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying


----------



## LibertyMarine (Jan 31, 2014)




----------



## vj_dustin (Jan 31, 2014)

malybru said:


> Wood  pr0n:

Click to collapse



I'm honestly waiting for the day xxxda-developers launches, so I can see what sort of pr0n pr0n you post.


----------



## hashmiakbar (Feb 4, 2014)

LOL


----------



## LoopDoGG79 (Feb 4, 2014)

hashmiakbar said:


> LOL

Click to collapse



That pic is not relative anymore. 

Sent from my GT-I9505G using Tapatalk


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Feb 5, 2014)

There must be 100+ million ninjas in that photo. 

Sent from my SGH-I317 using Tapatalk


----------



## veeman (Feb 5, 2014)

LoopDoGG79 said:


> That pic is not relative anymore.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505G using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



*relevant

Sent from my iPad Air using Windows 95


----------



## LoopDoGG79 (Feb 5, 2014)

veeman said:


> *relevant
> 
> Sent from my iPad Air using Windows 95

Click to collapse



I meant what I said.... 

Sent from my GT-I9505G using Tapatalk


----------



## veeman (Feb 5, 2014)

LoopDoGG79 said:


> I meant what I said....
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505G using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



?
Who is the picture related to?

Sent from my iPad Air using Windows 95


----------



## LoopDoGG79 (Feb 5, 2014)

veeman said:


> ?
> Who is the picture related to?
> 
> Sent from my iPad Air using Windows 95

Click to collapse



My great aunty twice removed. 

Sent from my GT-I9505G using Tapatalk


----------



## jRi0T68 (Feb 5, 2014)

*Excreted from my Nexus 5*
[Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying


----------



## 404-Not Found (Feb 5, 2014)

*Photoshop*

My First Photoshop.. How good does it look??


----------



## CoolApps (Feb 5, 2014)

404-Not Found said:


> My First Photoshop.. How good does it look??

Click to collapse



Looks good, just add some shadow to the leopard.

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## husam666 (Feb 6, 2014)




----------



## veeman (Feb 6, 2014)

Mod  edit: I thought another SM asked not to make about this anymore,  right? 
Do not repost.....ever! 

Thanks!


----------



## GuestK00178 (Feb 6, 2014)

veeman said:


> Mod  edit: I thought another SM asked not to make about this anymore,  right?
> Do not repost.....ever!
> 
> Thanks!

Click to collapse



?

Sent from my sushi grade tuna


----------



## malybru (Feb 6, 2014)

Gif pr0n:


----------



## mufti.arfan (Feb 7, 2014)

My homeland. 
Indian held Kashmir. Vale of Kashmir. 
Situated between the himalayas. 
Captured by me few days ago.  

Sent from my potato chamber using xda app-developers app


----------



## M_T_M (Feb 7, 2014)

mufti.arfan said:


> My homeland.
> Indian held Kashmir. Situated between the himalayas.
> Captured by me few days ago.
> 
> Sent from my potato chamber using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



That's an amazing cloud formation mate!! It even spells some type of subliminal message


----------



## mufti.arfan (Feb 7, 2014)

M_T_M said:


> That's an amazing cloud formation mate!! It even spells some type of subliminal message

Click to collapse



Lol those are my initials MAF. I put that as watermark 
I'm thinking of selling this pics original copy soon. I don't know if it's worth that. 

Sent from my potato chamber using xda app-developers app


----------



## FernBch (Feb 7, 2014)

Speaking of living area, this is near me in the White Mountains of Arizona.


----------



## roofrider (Feb 15, 2014)




----------



## LoopDoGG79 (Feb 15, 2014)

roofrider said:


>

Click to collapse



Hope the umbrella helped slow him down.. 

Sent from my SGH-M919 using Tapatalk


----------



## abdo jouma (Feb 15, 2014)

LoopDoGG79 said:


> Hope the umbrella helped slow him down..
> 
> Sent from my SGH-M919 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



hehe sure it will

Sent to hit THANKS for iT!!!!!


----------



## veeman (Feb 15, 2014)

LoopDoGG79 said:


> Hope the umbrella helped slow him down..
> 
> Sent from my SGH-M919 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



The umbrella should force him to fall feet down and he has a parachute. 

Sent from my iPad Air using Windows 95


----------



## abdo jouma (Feb 15, 2014)

veeman said:


> The umbrella should force him to fall feet down and he has a parachute.
> 
> Sent from my iPad Air using Windows 95

Click to collapse



you explained

Sent to hit THANKS for iT!!!!!


----------



## LordManhattan (Feb 24, 2014)




----------



## M_T_M (Feb 24, 2014)

LordManhattan said:


>

Click to collapse



Dat texture, tho!!!!111!!!


----------



## LordManhattan (Feb 25, 2014)

M_T_M said:


> Dat texture, tho!!!!111!!!

Click to collapse



I know right! It looks absolutely ****** ******** **** bad.


----------



## Thisismyringtone (Feb 25, 2014)

Ha

The Nameless has spoken


----------



## tacotester1 (Feb 25, 2014)

*wow just wow*

internet you win


----------



## Android Pizza (Feb 25, 2014)

tacotester1 said:


> internet you win

Click to collapse



I shed a tear

Sent from my muffin using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## Dirk (Feb 25, 2014)

*The Internet Is Fkd!*

*Mod edit:* Pic with naughty words removed.

Well, that's that then!


----------



## husam666 (Feb 25, 2014)

DirkGently said:


> Well, that's that then!

Click to collapse



I don't see what's new about that, it's also f***ed in the US only I think 

Sent from my GT-I9190 using Tapatalk


----------



## LordManhattan (Feb 26, 2014)

DirkGently said:


> Well, that's that then!

Click to collapse



He couldn't add "...In The US"? I'll just leave it there so we don't get all political here


----------



## Thisismyringtone (Feb 26, 2014)

Oh yeah ha

The Nameless has spoken


----------



## moparfreak426 (Feb 26, 2014)

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## heavy_metal_man (Feb 27, 2014)

moparfreak426 said:


> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Quality :sly:

Sent from my HTC Sensation using Tapatalk


----------



## Thisismyringtone (Feb 27, 2014)

Yep ha

The Nameless has spoken


----------



## abdo jouma (Feb 27, 2014)

im writing my 1900 post

Sent to hit THANKS for iT!!!!!

---------- Post added at 04:38 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:38 PM ----------

sorry guys i dont know why but i couldn't post the image. so sorry

Sent to hit THANKS for iT!!!!!


----------



## husam666 (Feb 27, 2014)

This appeared on my fb newsfeed





this is what I thought:
And so is Scarlett Johansson


----------



## jugg1es (Feb 27, 2014)

husam666 said:


> This appeared on my fb newsfeed
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Miss that damned thanks button :banghead:

_       the difference between bravery and foolhardiness is in the outcome    _


----------



## vbetts (Feb 27, 2014)

moparfreak426 said:


> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Don't you know the plastic is there to protect you from getting shocked!?


----------



## TwitchyEye (Feb 28, 2014)

Random


Sent from my Nexus 5 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## Dirk (Feb 28, 2014)




----------



## M_T_M (Feb 28, 2014)

DirkGently said:


>

Click to collapse



But.....she's rather talented, tho   :what:

Sent from my SCH-I535 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## LoopDoGG79 (Feb 28, 2014)

M_T_M said:


> But.....she's rather talented, tho   :what:
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

Click to collapse



Talented at what? :what:

Sent from my GT-I9505G using Tapatalk


----------



## jRi0T68 (Feb 28, 2014)

LoopDoGG79 said:


> Talented at what? :what:
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505G using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Being a skank.

*Excreted from my Nexus 5*
[Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying


----------



## plegdroid (Feb 28, 2014)

M_T_M said:


> But.....she's rather talented, tho   :what:
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

Click to collapse



Talented  you crazy kid's with your hula hoops and your rolls skates.??






ⓐⓝⓓⓡⓞⓒⓛⓓⓔ ⓘⓢ ⓝⓞⓣ ⓐ ⓢⓘⓝ


----------



## husam666 (Mar 1, 2014)




----------



## swiss420 (Mar 6, 2014)

*Who stole the milk.*

If life would only be this humoreus.


Hoodies! When you dont want to move anymore (pun intended). A good way to explain your Kids you lost your Job. You have to learn to share some day. And last but not least. I believe that is a scientific fact.


----------



## LoopDoGG79 (Mar 6, 2014)

Went better then expected.. 






Sent from my GT-I9505G using Tapatalk


----------



## Dirk (Mar 7, 2014)




----------



## SarcasticSapien (Mar 8, 2014)

you aren't Teddy Roosevelt cool


----------



## vj_dustin (Mar 8, 2014)

Sent from Fox River


----------



## plegdroid (Mar 8, 2014)

Why.....






ⓐⓝⓓⓡⓞⓒⓛⓓⓔ ⓘⓢ ⓝⓞⓣ ⓐ ⓢⓘⓝ


----------



## M_T_M (Mar 8, 2014)

plegdroid said:


> Why.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



????

Sent from my SCH-I535 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## plegdroid (Mar 8, 2014)

M_T_M said:


> ????
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

Click to collapse



Someone has started to customize a really bad car. But then not done a good job  I couldn't see the point.


Evening troll lord . Bwt

ⓐⓝⓓⓡⓞⓒⓛⓓⓔ ⓘⓢ ⓝⓞⓣ ⓐ ⓢⓘⓝ


----------



## M_T_M (Mar 8, 2014)

plegdroid said:


> Someone has started to customize a really bad car. But then not done a good job  I couldn't see the point.
> 
> 
> Evening troll lord . Bwt
> ...

Click to collapse



What up,  gee? 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## plegdroid (Mar 8, 2014)

M_T_M said:


> What up,  gee?
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

Click to collapse



Been good , hope you well 

ⓐⓝⓓⓡⓞⓒⓛⓓⓔ ⓘⓢ ⓝⓞⓣ ⓐ ⓢⓘⓝ


----------



## Archer (Mar 11, 2014)




----------



## Paul Blake (Mar 11, 2014)

Sent from my GT-I9100 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## Dirk (Mar 12, 2014)

Ignore


----------



## Dirk (Mar 12, 2014)




----------



## abdo jouma (Mar 12, 2014)

When teacher talks


Sent from my GT-I9505 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## JSanchez41 (Mar 12, 2014)

DirkGently said:


>

Click to collapse



This is so true (Wiping tears)


----------



## PlatinumPenguin (Mar 13, 2014)

New building in France


----------



## Bubonic78 (Mar 20, 2014)

MORE CAFFEINE!! ¡!!!!!!!

sent from my Samsung Rugby Pro


----------



## vj_dustin (Mar 20, 2014)

Sent from Fox River


----------



## b12rtc (Mar 21, 2014)




----------



## LoopDoGG79 (Mar 21, 2014)

b12rtc said:


> Ignore please...

Click to collapse



Too late..... 

Sent from my SGH-M919 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dirk (Mar 21, 2014)




----------



## vj_dustin (Mar 21, 2014)

Sent from Fox River


----------



## vanessaem (Mar 22, 2014)




----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Mar 22, 2014)




----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Mar 22, 2014)

Facebook huh?  Have fun with that.  

Sent from my SGH-I317 using Tapatalk


----------



## TheArc (Mar 22, 2014)

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Mar 22, 2014)




----------



## abdo jouma (Mar 22, 2014)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


>

Click to collapse



but there are no flash at all. 

Sent to hit THANKS for iT!!!!!


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Mar 22, 2014)

It doesn't need one... People who would buy it should only take selfies in the dark. 

Sent from my SGH-I317 using Tapatalk


----------



## PuffMaN (Mar 23, 2014)

I took a pic of my feet...




On top of an elevator frame...




About 6 floors up...

I love my job 

Sent from my Xposed HTC Desire X using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## vasconqs (Mar 23, 2014)

_       
__  ____| | __ _ 
\ \/ / _` |/ _` |
 >  < (_| | (_| |
/_/\_\__,_|\__,_|


Is ascii art still considered a picture?


----------



## Dirk (Mar 24, 2014)




----------



## M_T_M (Mar 24, 2014)

DirkGently said:


>

Click to collapse


@Mr Clown



Sent from my HTC6500LVW using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## Dirk (Mar 24, 2014)

M_T_M said:


> @Mr Clown
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my HTC6500LVW using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

Click to collapse


----------



## abdo jouma (Mar 24, 2014)

*Mod edit:* Removed pic with profanity.


----------



## M_T_M (Mar 24, 2014)

DirkGently said:


>

Click to collapse


----------



## plegdroid (Mar 24, 2014)

ⓐⓝⓓⓡⓞⓒⓛⓓⓔ ⓘⓢ ⓝⓞⓣ ⓐ ⓢⓘⓝ


----------



## hanisod (Mar 24, 2014)

PuffMaN said:


> I took a pic of my feet...
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Dude, your job is scary

Sent from my AWESOME Ponified HTC Sensation using Tapatalk 4


----------



## hanisod (Mar 24, 2014)

M_T_M said:


> Pfft...54 stories high and not even mad!!!! :victory:
> 
> Yours truly...U JELLE??? :silly:

Click to collapse



Yes. Well done good sir 

Sent from my AWESOME Ponified HTC Sensation using Tapatalk 4


----------



## PuffMaN (Mar 24, 2014)

M_T_M said:


> Pfft...54 stories high and not even mad!!!! :victory:
> 
> Yours truly...U JELLE??? :silly:

Click to collapse



And you wear a safety harness.. I did that once, in 3 years now.  can't really do my job wearing that.

Sent from my Xposed HTC Desire X using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## M_T_M (Mar 25, 2014)

PuffMaN said:


> And you wear a safety harness.. I did that once, in 3 years now.  can't really do my job wearing that.
> 
> Sent from my Xposed HTC Desire X using Tapatalk Pro

Click to collapse



I just hope you realize that OSHA is not a town down by Tijuana mate...they do not play around. Also, I do value my life as I have a family to take care of, hence the harness :silly:


----------



## PuffMaN (Mar 25, 2014)

M_T_M said:


> I just hope you realize that OSHA is not a town down by Tijuana mate...they do not play around. Also, I do value my life as I have a family to take care of, hence the harness :silly:

Click to collapse



I understand you if you want to keep it safe. Looking where you stand i would too. but wearing a safety harness renders my job nearly impossible. Most of the time we have temp work floors on every level, and once we have the frame rolling, after installing cables, we only have to get the frame down once without permanent elevator floor. Once its down, floor goes on the frame, and the hole is closed again. and i am not gonna suit up in my harness for a trip down that takes less than a minute. The first trip like that is kinda freaky though.

Verstuurd vanaf mijn Nexus 7 met Tapatalk


----------



## Paul Blake (Mar 25, 2014)

Sent from my GT-I9100 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## pixel7474 (Mar 25, 2014)

DirkGently said:


>

Click to collapse



Aquascaping! Yes! Well played! :good:


----------



## josip-k (Mar 26, 2014)

Well don't you say. 

Sent from my LG-P880 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## abdo jouma (Mar 26, 2014)

abdo jouma said:


> *Mod edit:* Removed pic with profanity.

Click to collapse



Can i know why the post was deledted 

أرسلت عن طريق تابتالك من galaxy s4


----------



## Archer (Mar 27, 2014)

abdo jouma said:


> Can i know why the post was deledted
> 
> أرسلت عن طريق تابتالك من galaxy s4

Click to collapse



Yes.  I explained in the mod edit that you quoted :silly:

Seriously, if that's not clear enough then PM me and I'll explain further.


----------



## PuffMaN (Mar 27, 2014)

oloepoczta said:


> This is Volkswagen factory?
> I bought a beautiful T3 Magnum last year in Wolfsburg,  great car.

Click to collapse



Haha i wish.  i drive an '87 mk2 golf, made in wolfsburg 
this was taken in a school.. And yes, i was working there during school hours 

Verstuurd vanaf mijn Nexus 7 met Tapatalk


----------



## Archer (Mar 28, 2014)

This one really makes me want to wee...


----------



## Paul Blake (Mar 28, 2014)

Because its weekend


Sent from my GT-I9100 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## Dirk (Mar 28, 2014)




----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Mar 29, 2014)




----------



## LoopDoGG79 (Mar 29, 2014)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


>

Click to collapse



Too soon? 

Sent from my SGH-M919 using Tapatalk


----------



## abdo jouma (Mar 29, 2014)

LoopDoGG79 said:


> Too soon?
> 
> Sent from my SGH-M919 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Only god know if we will find it

أرسلت عن طريق تابتالك من galaxy s4


----------



## ironman38102 (Mar 29, 2014)

abdo jouma said:


> Only god know if we will find it
> 
> أرسلت عن طريق تابتالك من galaxy s4

Click to collapse



Really sad for the relatives of the passengers having to suffer this  May God help them.

It's going to be LEGEND--wait for it--DARY!!!-Barney Stinson(How I Met Your Mother)


----------



## abdo jouma (Mar 29, 2014)

ironman38102 said:


> Really sad for the relatives of the passengers having to suffer this  May God help them.
> 
> It's going to be LEGEND--wait for it--DARY!!!-Barney Stinson(How I Met Your Mother)

Click to collapse



God help them.
Lets back on topic 

أرسلت عن طريق تابتالك من galaxy s4


----------



## roofrider (Mar 29, 2014)




----------



## abdo jouma (Mar 29, 2014)

http://9gag.com/gag/ab5RDxb?ref=android

أرسلت عن طريق تابتالك من galaxy s4


----------



## LoopDoGG79 (Mar 30, 2014)

[emoji16][emoji16][emoji16][emoji16]







Sent from my SGH-M919 using Tapatalk


----------



## Paul Blake (Mar 30, 2014)

Sent from my GT-I9100 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## ironman38102 (Mar 30, 2014)

It's going to be LEGEND--wait for it--DARY!!!-Barney Stinson(How I Met Your Mother)


----------



## pitastrudl (Mar 31, 2014)

lol


----------



## abdo jouma (Mar 31, 2014)

pitastrudl said:


> lol

Click to collapse



Hehe

أرسلت عن طريق تابتالك من galaxy s4


----------



## v1rk (Mar 31, 2014)

ironman38102 said:


> It's going to be LEGEND--wait for it--DARY!!!-Barney Stinson(How I Met Your Mother)

Click to collapse



Kelso walks in and shouts Double Burn!! (That 70's Show) 

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## Paul Blake (Mar 31, 2014)

And i tought that my gtx 690 is powerful but ....

Sent from my GT-I9100 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## 85gallon (Mar 31, 2014)

LOL

I got sexted accidently by some dude a while back and have been meaning to post this.


----------



## Rektroid (Mar 31, 2014)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


>

Click to collapse



*puts on silly voice* It iz tooooo sooonnnn

Sent from my Amazon Tate using Tapatalk

---------- Post added at 10:46 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:43 PM ----------

Did you know? Steve Jobs died of PC!! So it was all windblows fault. (What? ,I am entitled to like apple products too,you know)


----------



## Thisismyringtone (Apr 1, 2014)




----------



## ironman38102 (Apr 1, 2014)

Thisismyringtone said:


>

Click to collapse



This reminds of that song Selfie. Is it even legit to call it a song?

It's going to be LEGEND--wait for it--DARY!!!-Barney Stinson(How I Met Your Mother)


----------



## Thisismyringtone (Apr 1, 2014)

ironman38102 said:


> This reminds of that song Selfie. Is it even legit to call it a song?
> 
> It's going to be LEGEND--wait for it--DARY!!!-Barney Stinson(How I Met Your Mother)

Click to collapse



Ha yes i understand that and i don't mind the song really.


----------



## vj_dustin (Apr 1, 2014)

Sent from Fox River


----------



## M_T_M (Apr 1, 2014)

paste2k said:


> LOL

Click to collapse



Not trying to be a jerk, but...did you not noticed your posts being deleted earlier? They were deleted for a reason.
Go and participate on one our many forums and learn about what is being done here before spamming the OT fora....please!

Cheers,


----------



## paste2k (Apr 1, 2014)

M_T_M said:


> Not trying to be a jerk, but...did you not noticed your posts being deleted earlier? They were deleted for a reason.
> Go and participate on one our many forums and learn about what is being done here before spamming the OT fora....please!
> 
> Cheers,

Click to collapse



The thread is called "Off-Topic Image Thread", so I've posted only one more image after you deleted my other image posts!
Now you deleted it again. Why do you forbid me to post an image in the image thread???


----------



## M_T_M (Apr 1, 2014)

paste2k said:


> The thread is called "Off-Topic Image Thread", so I've posted only one more image after you deleted my other image posts!
> Now you deleted it again. Why do you forbid me to post an image in the image thread???

Click to collapse








The 10 post rule was crated so the new members will participate proactively with the community whilst learning...not to post ten useless posts in order to post in development something along the lines of: "PLEAZE HALP, MA FONE EL BRIKO, NAO!!!!" or even worst...."DIS IS A KUL ROM, PLZ MAKE MOAR!!1!!"

Hope you get it this time mate as I do not intend to make your stay here a negative one but one that will benefit you and the community.

Cheers,

PS: have moar questions? Send me a PM from this point forward, please!


----------



## Rektroid (Apr 1, 2014)

Plz halp I has lot of spam 

Sent from my Amazon Tate using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## AhsonAli (Apr 1, 2014)




----------



## husam666 (Apr 2, 2014)

Sent from my GT-I9190 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dirk (Apr 2, 2014)




----------



## Archer (Apr 3, 2014)




----------



## AhsonAli (Apr 3, 2014)




----------



## vanessaem (Apr 4, 2014)




----------



## oddtiki (Apr 4, 2014)

M_T_M said:


> "PLEAZE HALP, MA FONE EL BRIKO, NAO!!!!" or even worst...."DIS IS A KUL ROM, PLZ MAKE MOAR!!1!!"

Click to collapse








Sent from my SM-T310 using Tapatalk


----------



## AhsonAli (Apr 5, 2014)

iPhone camera plus TadaSlr app...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KnukLHead (Apr 6, 2014)

lol redneck selfies

Sent from my SM-N900P using Tapatalk


----------



## Paul Blake (Apr 6, 2014)

Rip photoshop
Rip gramma

Sent from my GT-I9100 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## oddtiki (Apr 6, 2014)

vanessaem said:


>

Click to collapse



Firefox, Chrome, Opera, Safari uhm Internet Explorer? 

Sent from my SM-T310 using Tapatalk


----------



## abdo jouma (Apr 6, 2014)

Paul Blake said:


> Rip photoshop
> Rip gramma
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

Click to collapse



I catched him yesterday but I kill her and police now want me not him

أرسلت عن طريق تابتالك من galaxy s4


----------



## abdo jouma (Apr 6, 2014)

Riir said:


> Firefox, Chrome, Opera, Safari uhm Internet Explorer?
> 
> Sent from my SM-T310 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



As taked from u 

أرسلت عن طريق تابتالك من galaxy s4


----------



## LoopDoGG79 (Apr 6, 2014)

Sent from my Motorola DynaTAC running Lollipop


----------



## Paul Blake (Apr 6, 2014)

Swag overload

Sent from my GT-I9100 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## TexasAggie97 (Apr 7, 2014)

*Wow! What a discount!*

Wow! What a discount!


----------



## AhsonAli (Apr 7, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Paul Blake (Apr 7, 2014)

Students will  clearly understand


Sent from my GT-I9100 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## Dirk (Apr 7, 2014)




----------



## LoopDoGG79 (Apr 7, 2014)

Huge surprise, Apple is afraid of the competition.  (sarcasm) 








Sent from my Motorola DynaTAC running Lollipop


----------



## Dirk (Apr 7, 2014)

*Volcano waterfall!*


----------



## abdo jouma (Apr 8, 2014)

This party was damn amazing good 

أرسلت عن طريق تابتالك من galaxy s4


----------



## abdo jouma (Apr 8, 2014)

.

أرسلت عن طريق تابتالك من galaxy s4


----------



## roofrider (Apr 8, 2014)

Take some cues from this guy xda photogs.


----------



## Antagonist42 (Apr 9, 2014)

When you don't know where to look!

Bashing away at my HTC Desire C


----------



## Dirk (Apr 9, 2014)

roofrider said:


> Take some cues from this guy xda photogs.

Click to collapse



That's one way to do it!


----------



## roofrider (Apr 9, 2014)

DirkGently said:


> That's one way to do it!

Click to collapse



And this is another way of taking photos! 






Moar:
32 Photos That Will Make Your Stomach Drop


----------



## Dirk (Apr 10, 2014)

roofrider said:


> And this is another way of taking photos!
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Nice, but a man would have just held the camera upside down! :laugh:

The other pics in that link are great though. Scary stuff!


----------



## LoopDoGG79 (Apr 11, 2014)

And thats from the free version!! [emoji33]

Sent from my Motorola DynaTAC running Lollipop


----------



## Dirk (Apr 11, 2014)

LoopDoGG79 said:


> And thats from the free version!! [emoji33]

Click to collapse





Amazon product reviews are often amusing too. This one about Veet hair remover for men is a classic. It begins, "After having been told my danglies looked like an elderly rastafarian I decided to take the plunge and buy some of this as previous shaving attempts had only been mildly successful and I nearly put my back out trying to reach the more difficult bits. Being a bit of a romantic I thought I would do the deed on the missus's birthday as a bit of a treat."

Some of what follows probably shouldn't be posted here so i'll link to it instead. It's well worth a read:

http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/cdp/memb...e=UTF8&sort_by=MostRecentReview#RMSBINADT0S6S

Also this page for 'BiC Cristal for Her' has some funny reviews, including:

"When she wrapped her small but capable hand around the Cristal pen and stroked it, she saw stars, and she knew there were none out tonight. She let out her breath in a long, uneven moan. Her thumb rubbed the tip of the Cristal pen, spreading a drop of ink. She opened her mouth and lay her Cristal pen on her delicate plump moist lips. She shook the shaft of the Cristal pen with her hand urging the ink out. It was too much. She was too good. She couldn't stop as she crossed washing powder off the shopping list...."


----------



## Rektroid (Apr 11, 2014)

This gif will boggle your mind


----------



## Rektroid (Apr 11, 2014)

Oh darn its not working

Sent from my Amazon Tate using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## Dirk (Apr 11, 2014)

AwesomeSMS said:


> This gif will boggle your mind

Click to collapse



Permaban!

We'll forgive if you post a really good, working, gif of Miss Watson.


----------



## vanessaem (Apr 11, 2014)

DirkGently said:


>

Click to collapse




What? You act like it's strange to see a guy dressed in a penguin suit playing the drums on the subway?


----------



## Paul Blake (Apr 11, 2014)

Sent from my GT-I9100 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## Dirk (Apr 11, 2014)

vanessaem said:


> What? You act like it's strange to see a guy dressed in a penguin suit playing the drums on the subway?

Click to collapse



It wasn't that. I thought I saw someone holding a Windows Phone!


----------



## vanessaem (Apr 11, 2014)

DirkGently said:


> It wasn't that. I thought I saw someone holding a Windows Phone!

Click to collapse




I know, I forgot to take that out of the quote. 
Fixed now...


----------



## Rektroid (Apr 11, 2014)

Here you go 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




---------- Post added at 08:30 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:27 PM ----------

Halp I am n00b how do i uplaod gifz plz in this froumz

Sent from my Amazon Tate using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## Rektroid (Apr 11, 2014)

DirkGently said:


> It wasn't that. I thought I saw someone holding a Windows Phone!

Click to collapse





Sent from my Amazon Tate using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## Dirk (Apr 11, 2014)

*Broadband upgrade*






:highfive:


----------



## Rektroid (Apr 11, 2014)

DirkGently said:


> :highfive:

Click to collapse



Please tell me your broadband package please!!!

Sent from my Amazon Tate using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## Dirk (Apr 11, 2014)

AwesomeSMS said:


> Please tell me your broadband package please!!!
> 
> Sent from my Amazon Tate using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

Click to collapse



Sky Fibre Pro. I was a Be* customer and then Sky bought them. All the ADSL2 users like me are being moved to Sky's service. A quick router swap on the day and voila, trouble free upgrade! :good:

£30 + £15 Line Rental. The connection has been getting faster each day as the line settles down. It should settle around 56Mbps down, which is much better than the 14Mbps i was on before. This is only FTTC though now. Eventually they'll roll out 'last mile fibre', which replaces the copper lines from the exchange with fibre. Fast pipes from end to end! 

For those who have quick connections, there are some awesome 4K videos out there now. These ones on Vimeo are amazing:

http://vimeo.com/search/sort:likes/format:thumbnail?q=4k

This one is pretty stunning, and dramatic too!:

http://vimeo.com/70920712

..while this is the most beautiful thing i've ever seen!:

http://vimeo.com/22439234


----------



## Rektroid (Apr 11, 2014)

Cool!! But £44! A month!! :thumbdown:

Sent from my Amazon Tate using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## Dirk (Apr 11, 2014)

AwesomeSMS said:


> Cool!! But £44! A month!! :thumbdown:
> 
> Sent from my Amazon Tate using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

Click to collapse



Yeah, i didn't pay Line Rental with Be* so that sucks but the extra speed makes it well worth the cost for me. I get a lot of use out of my connection and Sky are one of the few ISP's that won't cry foul because of high usage.


----------



## adomol (Apr 12, 2014)

AwesomeSMS said:


> Cool!! But £44! A month!! :thumbdown:
> 
> Sent from my Amazon Tate using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

Click to collapse


----------



## Rektroid (Apr 12, 2014)

Hallo adomol is n00bz 106post 16thanks :sly:

Sent from my Amazon Tate using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## malybru (Apr 13, 2014)

DirkGently said:


> Sky Fibre Pro. I was a Be* customer and then Sky bought them. All the ADSL2 users like me are being moved to Sky's service. A quick router swap on the day and voila, trouble free upgrade! :good:
> 
> £30 + £15 Line Rental. The connection has been getting faster each day as the line settles down. It should settle around 56Mbps down, which is much better than the 14Mbps i was on before. This is only FTTC though now. Eventually they'll roll out 'last mile fibre', which replaces the copper lines from the exchange with fibre. Fast pipes from end to end!
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



WOW!

Awesome!

Now all I need is the 4k screen to view it on.


----------



## vanessaem (Apr 14, 2014)




----------



## nonuser (Apr 14, 2014)

AwesomeSMS said:


> I am the best at xda:

Click to collapse



oww. You got a + at least


----------



## vj_dustin (Apr 14, 2014)

This never gets too old to laugh for me.. xD
She's adorable! 

Sent from Fox River


----------



## Rektroid (Apr 14, 2014)

vj_dustin said:


> This never gets too old to laugh for me.. xD
> She's adorable!
> 
> Sent from Fox River

Click to collapse



Annnnddd who's that?

Sent from my =SM-G900F using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## M_T_M (Apr 14, 2014)

No more speed test results or I'mma lose my cool,  capisce!?! 
I just deleted a whole lot of posts and don't feel like doing it again!! 



Sent from my HTC6500LVW using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## moparfreak426 (Apr 14, 2014)

M_T_M said:


> No more speed test results or I'mma lose my cool,  capisce!?!
> I just deleted a whole lot of posts and don't feel like doing it again!!
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Not trying to be a douche but shouldn't this being an off topic thread, mean anyone could post whatever pictures they desired? 

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rektroid (Apr 14, 2014)

moparfreak426 said:


> Not trying to be a douche but shouldn't this being an off topic thread, mean anyone could post whatever pictures they desired?
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse





Sent from my =SM-G900F using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## M_T_M (Apr 14, 2014)

moparfreak426 said:


> Not trying to be a douche but shouldn't this being an off topic thread, mean anyone could post whatever pictures they desired?
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



This is an "images" OT thread , mate. Meaning that we post images for teh LULZ , not for posting amazing download speeds results and discussion how amazing they are.

Oh, and thanks for not being a "douche" about it!

Cheers,


----------



## InfiniteNomad (Apr 14, 2014)

^^


----------



## plegdroid (Apr 14, 2014)

ⓐⓝⓓⓡⓞⓒⓛⓓⓔ ⓘⓢ ⓝⓞⓣ ⓐ ⓢⓘⓝ


----------



## Rektroid (Apr 14, 2014)

plegdroid said:


> ⓐⓝⓓⓡⓞⓒⓛⓓⓔ ⓘⓢ ⓝⓞⓣ ⓐ ⓢⓘⓝ

Click to collapse



Why'd you break your house for? 

Sent from my =SM-G900F using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## plegdroid (Apr 14, 2014)

AwesomeSMS said:


> Why'd you break your house for?
> 
> Sent from my =SM-G900F using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

Click to collapse



It was a money spider??

ⓐⓝⓓⓡⓞⓒⓛⓓⓔ ⓘⓢ ⓝⓞⓣ ⓐ ⓢⓘⓝ


----------



## GuestK00178 (Apr 14, 2014)

AwesomeSMS said:


> Why'd you break your house for?
> 
> Sent from my =SM-G900F using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

Click to collapse



So he could make a meme. ?


----------



## Rektroid (Apr 14, 2014)

yeah but it is a joke.

Sent from my =SM-G900F using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## Rektroid (Apr 14, 2014)

.... 

Sent from my =SM-G900F using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## Dirk (Apr 22, 2014)

AwesomeSMS said:


> Cool!! But £44! A month!! :thumbdown:
> 
> Sent from my Amazon Tate using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

Click to collapse



£30 a month. There were two months together on the bill, so it's actually £15 + £15 Line Rental. Not bad!


----------



## roofrider (Apr 22, 2014)

DirkGently said:


>

Click to collapse



That's awesome!


----------



## Dirk (Apr 23, 2014)




----------



## fantagec (Apr 23, 2014)

---------- Post added at 10:35 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:35 PM ----------


----------



## Dirk (Apr 24, 2014)

Noooo...


----------



## Dirk (Apr 24, 2014)

svfas said:


> We had it all in the early days:

Click to collapse



I'm looking right at one of those Nokia's that's sat on my desk! Bought it for £12 from Ebay for use as a general purpose work phone. You could play football with it and it would still work afterward.


----------



## rancho.bloch1 (Apr 25, 2014)

Sent from my A110 using xda app-developers app


----------



## PuffMaN (Apr 28, 2014)

Sent from my Xposed Nexus 7


----------



## loner. (Apr 29, 2014)

View attachment 2714789


----------



## LoopDoGG79 (Apr 29, 2014)

loner. said:


> View attachment 2714789

Click to collapse



Winter, what winter? 






Sent from my SGH-M919 using Tapatalk


----------



## vj_dustin (Apr 29, 2014)

Sent from Fox River


----------



## pitastrudl (Apr 29, 2014)

awwww


----------



## Dirk (Apr 29, 2014)




----------



## PuffMaN (Apr 29, 2014)

My parking skills. Who needs power steering? I don't. I got a Golf!  power steering is for the weak!
and yes, partially parking it on the sidewalk was intentional, if you don't, you will loose a mirror.

Sent from my Xposed Nexus 7


----------



## LoopDoGG79 (Apr 30, 2014)

Sent from my SGH-M919 using Tapatalk


----------



## roofrider (May 1, 2014)

[Mod Edit: No images with swearing(image removed)]


----------



## Dirk (May 2, 2014)




----------



## husam666 (May 3, 2014)




----------



## TheArc (May 5, 2014)

A new launcher I'm working on, what do you guys think? 

And some other funny images I have


----------



## LoopDoGG79 (May 5, 2014)

Sent from my SM-N900T using Tapatalk


----------



## LoopDoGG79 (May 5, 2014)

Sent from my SM-N900T using Tapatalk


----------



## M_T_M (May 5, 2014)

LoopDoGG79 said:


> Sent from my SM-N900T using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



That's deep.... 

Sent from my HTC6500LVW using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## jugg1es (May 5, 2014)

_       the difference between bravery and foolhardiness is in the outcome    _


----------



## jRi0T68 (May 5, 2014)

jugg1es said:


> _       the difference between bravery and foolhardiness is in the outcome    _

Click to collapse



I need to frame that and put it on my son's bedroom wall.

*Excreted from my Nexus 5*
[Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying


----------



## oddtiki (May 6, 2014)

Everytime. :0





Sent from my SM-T310 using Tapatalk


----------



## jugg1es (May 6, 2014)

_       the difference between bravery and foolhardiness is in the outcome    _


----------



## qaz2453 (May 7, 2014)

Taken by me a few days ago.. What you guys think 

















Sent from my Nexus 4 + 7


----------



## vj_dustin (May 7, 2014)

qaz2453 said:


> Taken by me a few days ago.. What you guys think
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Awesome clicks!
Which app did you use for the effects applied?


----------



## qaz2453 (May 7, 2014)

vj_dustin said:


> Awesome clicks!
> Which app did you use for the effects applied?

Click to collapse



Thanks  glad you liked it 

I used picmonkey.com (no advertisement intended lol) 

Sent from my Nexus 4 + 7


----------



## x5starguerillaa (May 8, 2014)

One for the vapers


----------



## TheArc (May 9, 2014)

qaz2453 said:


> Taken by me a few days ago.. What you guys think
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Geez they look awesome, gonna save them xD 

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## qaz2453 (May 9, 2014)

krishneelg3 said:


> Geez they look awesome, gonna save them xD
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Wooh thanks  and enjoy  

Sent from my Nexus 4 + 7


----------



## ASP007 (May 10, 2014)




----------



## vanessaem (May 11, 2014)




----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (May 11, 2014)




----------



## jRi0T68 (May 11, 2014)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


>

Click to collapse



You always seem to pop in with a superb image, lol. Hope the family is doing great on this mother's day.

*Excreted from my Nexus 5*
[Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (May 11, 2014)

Haha thank you sir!!  All good in mah hood... And same to you! 

Sent from my SGH-I317 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dirk (May 12, 2014)

[mod edit: Removed profanity pic]


----------



## PuffMaN (May 12, 2014)

Noooo! Real life ads!

Sent from my Nexus 5


----------



## LoopDoGG79 (May 13, 2014)

This is how to handle an argument. 






In case you can't see the pic

http://9gag.com/gag/agybOAg?ref=android

Sent from my SM-N900T using Tapatalk


----------



## PuffMaN (May 13, 2014)

LoopDoGG79 said:


> This is how to handle an argument.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



That.. Was.. Epic!! xD 

Sent from my Nexus 5


----------



## Dirk (May 13, 2014)

LoopDoGG79 said:


> This is how to handle an argument...
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900T using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



That was awesome! :laugh:


----------



## jugg1es (May 13, 2014)

_       the difference between bravery and foolhardiness is in the outcome    _


----------



## InfiniteNomad (May 13, 2014)

^^^


----------



## paper13579 (May 13, 2014)

Sent from my C2004 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Dirk (May 14, 2014)




----------



## Dirk (May 14, 2014)

*Sharknado?*


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (May 14, 2014)

---------- Post added at 01:01 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:59 AM ----------

Good to know tapatalk still sucks

Sent from my SGH-I317 using Tapatalk


----------



## vbetts (May 14, 2014)

LoopDoGG79 said:


> This is how to handle an argument.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



David Thorne is hilarious! He's got other little gags like this too.


----------



## LoopDoGG79 (May 14, 2014)

vbetts said:


> David Thorne is hilarious! He's got other little gags like this too.

Click to collapse



Really!? Any links? 

Sent from my SM-N900T using Tapatalk


----------



## plegdroid (May 14, 2014)

ⓐⓝⓓⓡⓞⓒⓛⓓⓔ ⓘⓢ ⓝⓞⓣ ⓐ ⓢⓘⓝ


----------



## LoopDoGG79 (May 15, 2014)

Sent from my SM-N900T using Tapatalk


----------



## vj_dustin (May 15, 2014)

DirkGently said:


>

Click to collapse



I'm thinking My Super Ex-Girlfriend!


----------



## LoopDoGG79 (May 15, 2014)

Ball game 






Sent from my SM-N900T using Tapatalk


----------



## PuffMaN (May 15, 2014)

Spoiler alert!









Sent from my Nexus 5


----------



## Dirk (May 16, 2014)

LoopDoGG79 said:


> Ball game
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900T using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Cool! 



PuffMaN said:


> Spoiler alert!
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse


----------



## Dirk (May 16, 2014)




----------



## PuffMaN (May 18, 2014)

Guess what i'll be doing today 

Sent from my Nexus 5


----------



## plegdroid (May 18, 2014)

Want





ⓐⓝⓓⓡⓞⓒⓛⓓⓔ ⓘⓢ ⓝⓞⓣ ⓐ ⓢⓘⓝ


----------



## M_T_M (May 18, 2014)

PuffMaN said:


> Guess what i'll be doing today
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5

Click to collapse



Taking pictures of grills...? 

Sent from my HTC6500LVW using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (May 18, 2014)

In an alternate universe...


----------



## PuffMaN (May 18, 2014)

M_T_M said:


> Taking pictures of grills...?
> 
> Sent from my HTC6500LVW using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

Click to collapse









Sent from my Nexus 5


----------



## Stuart Little (May 19, 2014)

DirkGently said:


>

Click to collapse



That´s a nice background for tablets!
I will use it!

---------- Post added at 07:55 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:49 PM ----------




TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> ---------- Post added at 01:01 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:59 AM ----------
> 
> Good to know tapatalk still sucks
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I317 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



And that´s the reason why you still using Tapatalk instead of the orginal XDA Forum App?


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (May 20, 2014)

No, I use Tapatalk because it works, unlike most home pregnancy tests.  And the XDA app. 

Sent from my SGH-I317 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dirk (May 20, 2014)

*Found a spider in my room..*






S'ok, took care of it!


----------



## vj_dustin (May 20, 2014)

DirkGently said:


> S'ok, took care of it!

Click to collapse



The only way to do it! :good:

In other news,


----------



## plegdroid (May 20, 2014)

DirkGently said:


> S'ok, took care of it!

Click to collapse



Yam, that cured the damp....

Meanwhile.




ⓐⓝⓓⓡⓞⓒⓛⓓⓔ ⓘⓢ ⓝⓞⓣ ⓐ ⓢⓘⓝ


----------



## M_T_M (May 20, 2014)

vj_dustin said:


> The only way to do it! :good:
> 
> In other news,

Click to collapse



Lol'd....more than expected 

Sent from my HTC6500LVW using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## Dirk (May 21, 2014)

World Record:


----------



## husam666 (May 21, 2014)

DirkGently said:


>

Click to collapse



This is why you're my favourite member on xda :highfive:


----------



## Dirk (May 21, 2014)

husam666 said:


> This is why you're my favourite member on xda :highfive:

Click to collapse








These are just for you buddy:


----------



## Archer (May 21, 2014)

It's been a Doge day today.  I love this one...


----------



## husam666 (May 21, 2014)

DirkGently said:


> These are just for you buddy:

Click to collapse






@Archer, you lost every bit of respect I had for you


----------



## Dirk (May 21, 2014)

Archer said:


> It's been a Doge day today.  I love this one...

Click to collapse










husam666 said:


> @Archer, you lost every bit of respect I had for you

Click to collapse



He was bound to melt down eventually. Moderating this mess is a stressful business! :laugh:


----------



## Archer (May 21, 2014)

husam666 said:


> @Archer, you lost every bit of respect I had for you

Click to collapse





DirkGently said:


> He was bound to melt down eventually. Moderating this mess is a stressful business! :laugh:

Click to collapse


----------



## PuffMaN (May 21, 2014)

DirkGently said:


> He was bound to melt down eventually. Moderating this mess is a stressful business! :laugh:

Click to collapse








Sent from my Nexus 5


----------



## M_T_M (May 21, 2014)

PuffMaN said:


> Sent from my Nexus 5

Click to collapse



More like Archer after Mexican food... 

Sent from my HTC6500LVW using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## PuffMaN (May 21, 2014)

M_T_M said:


> More like Archer after Mexican food...
> 
> Sent from my HTC6500LVW using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

Click to collapse



That's more like this:





Sent from my Nexus 5


----------



## Dirk (May 22, 2014)

*Aero-X Hoverbike*

Do want:






http://aerofex.com/theaerox/


----------



## Archer (May 22, 2014)

M_T_M said:


> More like Archer after Mexican food...
> 
> Sent from my HTC6500LVW using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

Click to collapse



I actually love me some Mexican food.  Meat, veggies, spiciness and something crunchy?  Sounds perfect to me!

Or sounds like a cat that's eaten veggies and spices.  Either way, NOM!


----------



## Dirk (May 22, 2014)

^^ LOL


----------



## TheArc (May 22, 2014)

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## husam666 (May 22, 2014)

welcome to the familia


----------



## Stuart Little (May 22, 2014)

DirkGently said:


> Do want:
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



WOW that's nice !!!
It looks like something that can fly?


----------



## Dirk (May 22, 2014)

husam666 said:


>

Click to collapse



...and that's why i don't fly.


----------



## LoopDoGG79 (May 22, 2014)

A more truthful statement has yet to be spoken. 









Sent from my SM-N900T using Tapatalk


----------



## husam666 (May 22, 2014)

DirkGently said:


> ...and that's why i don't fly.

Click to collapse



I played enough flight simulator to know that that pilot is good


----------



## M_T_M (May 22, 2014)

husam666 said:


> I played enough flight simulator to know that that pilot is good

Click to collapse



that that pilot is good

that that pilot is

that that pilot

that that....:silly:

your turrets type posting reminded me of this great song!! Go to minute 2:31 FTW!!





 @cajunflavoredbob


----------



## husam666 (May 22, 2014)

M_T_M said:


> that that pilot is good
> 
> that that pilot is
> 
> ...

Click to collapse


http://english.stackexchange.com/qu...hat-is-famous-because-of-its-rules-can-this-s


----------



## M_T_M (May 22, 2014)

husam666 said:


> http://english.stackexchange.com/qu...hat-is-famous-because-of-its-rules-can-this-s

Click to collapse






        Tl;dr
    


Also...I'm still lololololing at your sentence reminding me of a song that I heard so many years ago...so, I still winz!!1!1!!! :victory::silly:


----------



## husam666 (May 22, 2014)

M_T_M said:


> Tl;dr
> 
> 
> 
> Also...I'm still lololololing at your sentence reminding me of a song that I heard so many years ago...so, I still winz!!1!1!!! :victory::silly:

Click to collapse



If it looks stupid but it works, it aint stupid


----------



## nuuits (May 22, 2014)

Who the heck does she think she is?

Sent from my HTC One using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## Dirk (May 23, 2014)




----------



## Archer (May 23, 2014)




----------



## husam666 (May 23, 2014)

Sent from my GT-I9190 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dirk (May 23, 2014)

Archer said:


>

Click to collapse


----------



## Archer (May 23, 2014)

husam666 said:


> Sent from my GT-I9190 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



lol - my post previous to yours and then your post are the order I opened the sites in as well :laugh:

Daily visitor by any chance?  (or 3 times a week, in the case of xkcd)


----------



## husam666 (May 23, 2014)

Archer said:


> lol - my post previous to yours and then your post are the order I opened the sites in as well :laugh:
> 
> Daily visitor by any chance?  (or 3 times a week, in the case of xkcd)

Click to collapse



yeah, C&H, xkcd, Doghouse Diaries, Dilbert (until I quit my job and can no longer relate), there's another one that I forgot the name ._.


----------



## Dirk (May 23, 2014)




----------



## TheArc (May 23, 2014)

DirkGently said:


>

Click to collapse



www.omfgdogs.com

If I helped, don't hesitate to hit that Thanks button


----------



## Archer (May 24, 2014)

krishneelg3 said:


> www.omfgdogs.com
> 
> If I helped, don't hesitate to hit that Thanks button

Click to collapse



That + Chromecast = WIN!!!


----------



## M_T_M (May 24, 2014)

Sent from my HTC6500LVW using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (May 25, 2014)

If I'm not back in 5 minutes, princess, just wait longer.


----------



## TheArc (May 25, 2014)

Archer said:


> That + Chromecast = WIN!!!

Click to collapse








If I helped, don't hesitate to hit that Thanks button


----------



## husam666 (May 25, 2014)




----------



## Dirk (May 26, 2014)

husam666 said:


>

Click to collapse



Haha! :laugh:



pwnzored said:


>

Click to collapse



Awww...


----------



## husam666 (May 26, 2014)

DirkGently said:


>

Click to collapse



this is brilliant


----------



## PuffMaN (May 28, 2014)

Best... pic... ever!





Swyped with my Nexus 5.


----------



## thevinh.btr (May 29, 2014)

so beautifull


----------



## Dirk (May 29, 2014)

PuffMaN said:


> Best... pic... ever!
> 
> Swyped with my Nexus 5.

Click to collapse


----------



## Dirk (May 30, 2014)




----------



## M_T_M (May 30, 2014)

DirkGently said:


>

Click to collapse



Ouch!!!


----------



## husam666 (May 31, 2014)




----------



## husam666 (Jun 1, 2014)

Trust me, I'm a Software Engineer


----------



## MissionImprobable (Jun 4, 2014)

---------- Post added at 06:45 AM ---------- Previous post was at 06:29 AM ----------























































---------- Post added at 06:48 AM ---------- Previous post was at 06:45 AM ----------







---------- Post added at 06:50 AM ---------- Previous post was at 06:48 AM ----------







---------- Post added at 06:57 AM ---------- Previous post was at 06:50 AM ----------


----------



## MissionImprobable (Jun 4, 2014)




----------



## malybru (Jun 5, 2014)

Rainbow Mountains, China.


----------



## TheArc (Jun 5, 2014)

malybru said:


> Rainbow Mountains, China.

Click to collapse



Woah! That looks awesome.

Use the thanks button if I helped (;


----------



## Rickav (Jun 6, 2014)

You ever get this screen dialogue when logging into XDA...






Sometimes, I click the link. Even though my browser is in the process of automatically redirecting me.

...
..
.

:/


----------



## husam666 (Jun 6, 2014)

Rickav said:


> You ever get this screen dialogue when logging into XDA...
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse


----------



## M_T_M (Jun 6, 2014)

Rickav said:


> You ever get this screen dialogue when logging into XDA...
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Lol...I never log out :sly:

Sent from my HTC6500LVW using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## Rickav (Jun 6, 2014)

husam666 said:


>

Click to collapse



I'd like to think that...


----------



## Rickav (Jun 6, 2014)

M_T_M said:


> Lol...I never log out :sly:
> 
> Sent from my HTC6500LVW using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

Click to collapse



College student, moving around  causes wi-fi to reconnect to different router, as a result, IP changes and am logged out.

(Also, I have a bad habit of deleting cache/cookies willynilly to "speed things up").


----------



## PuffMaN (Jun 7, 2014)

Meanwhile, in China:





Swyped with my Nexus 5.


----------



## Dirk (Jun 9, 2014)

*Raiders..*


----------



## BrooklynNY (Jun 10, 2014)

So is this candy or earbuds??


----------



## Dirk (Jun 13, 2014)

*What colour do you see...?*

Stare at the Black and white image and you will start to see colours appear. Different people see different colours. I see Green and Brown:






http://www.dailymail.co.uk/sciencet...-different-shade-viewer-no-one-knows-why.html


----------



## M_T_M (Jun 13, 2014)

DirkGently said:


> Stare at the Black and white image and you will start to see colours appear. Different people see different colours. I see Green and Brown:
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Blue and yellow?


----------



## Dirk (Jun 13, 2014)

M_T_M said:


> Blue and yellow?

Click to collapse



Really? 

If i stare at that any longer it'll be multicoloured vomit that i'll be seeing! :laugh:


----------



## vj_dustin (Jun 13, 2014)

DirkGently said:


> Stare at the Black and white image and you will start to see colours appear. Different people see different colours. I see Green and Brown:
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I got nothing 

Sent from my GT-I9100


----------



## Dirk (Jun 13, 2014)

vj_dustin said:


> I got nothing
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100

Click to collapse



No colour at all? How weird is that!


----------



## Vivek_Neel (Jun 13, 2014)

DirkGently said:


> Stare at the Black and white image and you will start to see colours appear. Different people see different colours. I see Green and Brown:
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Orange and yellow


vj_dustin said:


> I got nothing
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100

Click to collapse



Blame your concentration power.

Sent from my Nexus 5 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## husam666 (Jun 13, 2014)

DirkGently said:


> Stare at the Black and white image and you will start to see colours appear. Different people see different colours. I see Green and Brown:
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse







it was brownish and navy-ish


----------



## M_T_M (Jun 13, 2014)

DirkGently said:


> Really?
> 
> If i stare at that any longer it'll be multicoloured vomit that i'll be seeing! :laugh:

Click to collapse



Yep...  am I gonna die? :crying:


----------



## Dirk (Jun 13, 2014)

M_T_M said:


> Yep...  am I gonna die? :crying:

Click to collapse



Yeah, they did say that if you see Blue it's probably too late already. Been nice knowing you man! 

Now if someone could bump the R.I.P thread for me, it'll make it easier to find later.

[emoji14]


----------



## Dirk (Jun 13, 2014)




----------



## M_T_M (Jun 13, 2014)

DirkGently said:


> Yeah, they did say that if you see Blue it's probably too late already. Been nice knowing you man!
> 
> Now if someone could bump the R.I.P thread for me, it'll make it easier to find later.
> 
> [emoji14]

Click to collapse






Sent from my HTC One using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## husam666 (Jun 14, 2014)

M_T_M said:


> View attachment 2796277
> View attachment 2796278
> 
> Sent from my HTC One using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

Click to collapse



have fun in robots hell

Sent from my GT-I9190 using Tapatalk


----------



## Lipa08 (Jun 14, 2014)

Internet in one picture


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jun 14, 2014)




----------



## vj_dustin (Jun 14, 2014)

Lipa08 said:


> Internet in one picture

Click to collapse



You missed a football there. It seems to be the only topic everyone talks about. Worst time for me. 

Sent from my GT-I9100


----------



## vanessaem (Jun 14, 2014)




----------



## plegdroid (Jun 14, 2014)

vanessaem said:


>

Click to collapse



What witchcraft is this? 

ⓐⓝⓓⓡⓞⓒⓛⓓⓔ ⓘⓢ ⓝⓞⓣ ⓐ ⓢⓘⓝ


----------



## nuuits (Jun 14, 2014)




----------



## Dirk (Jun 15, 2014)

vj_dustin said:


> You missed a football there. It seems to be the only topic everyone talks about. Worst time for me.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100

Click to collapse



I hate it too. 22 men running around to see who can fall over the most.


----------



## TheArc (Jun 15, 2014)

vanessaem said:


>

Click to collapse



that's so cool! 

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## M_T_M (Jun 15, 2014)

DirkGently said:


> I hate it too. 22 men running around to see who can fall over the most.

Click to collapse



Most.brautiful.sport.in.da.world.
/thatisall

Sent from my HTC One using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## vj_dustin (Jun 16, 2014)

estabien said:


>

Click to collapse


----------



## Archer (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## vj_dustin (Jun 16, 2014)

Archer said:


>

Click to collapse



I almost missed it!! XD

Sent from my GT-I9100


----------



## Archer (Jun 16, 2014)

vj_dustin said:


> I almost missed it!! XD
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100

Click to collapse



It's so terrible that you may have been better off if you had.


----------



## PuffMaN (Jun 16, 2014)

Archer said:


> It's so terrible that you may have been better off if you had.

Click to collapse








Swyped with my Nexus 5.


----------



## Alienns (Jun 16, 2014)

Self guided dog...


----------



## M_T_M (Jun 16, 2014)

Alienns said:


> Self guided dog...

Click to collapse


----------



## Dirk (Jun 17, 2014)




----------



## vj_dustin (Jun 18, 2014)

Everyday Force. 


















Sent from my GT-I9100


----------



## Archer (Jun 18, 2014)

PuffMaN said:


> Swyped with my Nexus 5.

Click to collapse



lol








vj_dustin said:


> Everyday Force.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



That is never getting old.


----------



## vj_dustin (Jun 18, 2014)

This something else!


----------



## Dirk (Jun 18, 2014)

vj_dustin said:


> This something else!

Click to collapse



LOL, WTF! :laugh:


----------



## Dirk (Jun 18, 2014)




----------



## vj_dustin (Jun 18, 2014)

Since most of the movie club members are here, I'd rather post it here.






What movie is this from? 
Looks pretty damn funny xD

Sent from my GT-I9100


----------



## Dirk (Jun 18, 2014)

vj_dustin said:


> ...
> 
> What movie is this from?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100

Click to collapse



Jay and Silent Bob Strike Back.


----------



## vj_dustin (Jun 18, 2014)

DirkGently said:


> Jay and Silent Bob Strike Back.

Click to collapse



I knew you would know :thumbup:

Btw is it as fun as this gif seems? 

Sent from my GT-I9100


----------



## Dirk (Jun 18, 2014)

vj_dustin said:


> I knew you would know :thumbup:
> 
> Btw is it as fun as this gif seems?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100

Click to collapse



No, it's awful! Full disclosure though, my opinion may be influenced by the fact that all the actors are rubbish, the story is rubbish and the Director is rubbish. :laugh:

Eliza Dushku appears in it so it does have that going for it at least!


----------



## vj_dustin (Jun 19, 2014)

DirkGently said:


> No, it's awful! Full disclosure though, my opinion may be influenced by the fact that all the actors are rubbish, the story is rubbish and the Director is rubbish. :laugh:
> 
> Eliza Dushku appears in it so it does have that going for it at least!

Click to collapse



Well since I like Will Ferell, I don't mind senseless comedies, and I have no idea who Eliza is, I'll give it a go. Got nothing else using my bandwidth anyhow 

Also gonna remember these words of wisdom. 

Sent from my GT-I9100


----------



## plegdroid (Jun 19, 2014)

vj_dustin said:


> Well since I like Will Ferell, I don't mind senseless comedies, and I have no idea who Eliza is, I'll give it a go. Got nothing else using my bandwidth anyhow
> 
> Also gonna remember these words of wisdom.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100

Click to collapse



Oh man, she played Faith in buffey the vampire slayer ....

ⓐⓝⓓⓡⓞⓒⓛⓓⓔ ⓘⓢ ⓝⓞⓣ ⓐ ⓢⓘⓝ


----------



## Archer (Jun 19, 2014)

plegdroid said:


> Oh man, she played Faith in buffey the vampire slayer ....
> 
> ⓐⓝⓓⓡⓞⓒⓛⓓⓔ ⓘⓢ ⓝⓞⓣ ⓐ ⓢⓘⓝ

Click to collapse



And let's not forget Dollhouse.  Proof that she can make any programme worth watching!


----------



## plegdroid (Jun 19, 2014)

Rik. rip





ⓐⓝⓓⓡⓞⓒⓛⓓⓔ ⓘⓢ ⓝⓞⓣ ⓐ ⓢⓘⓝ


----------



## Dirk (Jun 19, 2014)

plegdroid said:


> Rik. rip
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Amen brother.


----------



## vanessaem (Jun 19, 2014)




----------



## M_T_M (Jun 19, 2014)

vanessaem said:


>

Click to collapse


----------



## Dirk (Jun 20, 2014)




----------



## Archer (Jun 20, 2014)

This is a Reliant Robin.






Yes.  I said a Reliant Robin.


----------



## Dirk (Jun 20, 2014)

Archer said:


> This is a Reliant Robin.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Wow, speechless! 

I saw a pristine 'normal' one on the road the other day! 

This is what R.R means to me though...


----------



## Archer (Jun 20, 2014)

DirkGently said:


> Wow, speechless!
> 
> I saw a pristine 'normal' one on the road the other day!
> 
> This is what R.R means to me though...

Click to collapse



And so it should!

We actually had one when I was a kid.  It got stolen once but turned up in an entry down the road.  It hadn't been broken into.  It had just been picked up and moved :laugh:


----------



## Dirk (Jun 20, 2014)

Archer said:


> And so it should!
> 
> We actually had one when I was a kid.  It got stolen once but turned up in an entry down the road.  It hadn't been broken into.  It had just been picked up and moved :laugh:

Click to collapse



Rofl! I guess they're not too much different to a wheelbarrow as far as the chassis goes. :laugh:

We had a Hillman Imp for a while:






My favourite though was the Orange VW Beetle my dad owned. Wonderful car!


----------



## Dirk (Jun 20, 2014)

This painting sold for $21.2 Million:






This one sold for $46.1 Million:


----------



## vj_dustin (Jun 20, 2014)

DirkGently said:


> This painting sold for $21.2 Million:
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Hidden Nuclear codes in the frame.. #ChuckRerun






Mother of god, I just realized, this guy looks a lot like John Casey (Adam Baldwin) O_O


----------



## vanessaem (Jun 21, 2014)




----------



## PuffMaN (Jun 21, 2014)

vanessaem said:


>

Click to collapse



Wth? Miss Chewbacca?!?

Swyped with my Nexus 5.


----------



## vanessaem (Jun 21, 2014)

PuffMaN said:


> Wth? Miss Chewbacca?!?
> 
> Swyped with my Nexus 5.

Click to collapse




I was thinking more the Lion King stunt double.


----------



## PuffMaN (Jun 21, 2014)

vanessaem said:


> I was thinking more the Lion King stunt double.

Click to collapse



Touché...

Swyped with my Nexus 5.


----------



## M_T_M (Jun 21, 2014)

vanessaem said:


> I was thinking more the Lion King stunt double.

Click to collapse



Blanka? :sly:

Sent from my HTC One using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## plegdroid (Jun 21, 2014)

ⓐⓝⓓⓡⓞⓒⓛⓓⓔ ⓘⓢ ⓝⓞⓣ ⓐ ⓢⓘⓝ


----------



## 85gallon (Jun 21, 2014)

Archer said:


> And let's not forget Dollhouse.  Proof that she can make any programme worth watching!

Click to collapse



Don't forget her running around in a little cheer leader outfit in Bring It On.

Sent from my HTC6525LVW using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Dirk (Jun 21, 2014)

85gallon said:


> Don't forget her running around in a little cheer leader outfit in Bring It On.
> 
> Sent from my HTC6525LVW using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



Thanks, now i need a cold shower!


----------



## PlayFeast (Jun 21, 2014)




----------



## Rickav (Jun 22, 2014)

I get far too excited when this happens...


----------



## Rickav (Jun 22, 2014)

*Sweating intensifies*


----------



## Archer (Jun 23, 2014)

I don't know what it is about this, but wow.  Just wow.


----------



## M_T_M (Jun 23, 2014)

Archer said:


> I don't know what it is about this, but wow.  Just wow.

Click to collapse



Emo ninja jester is haz a sad...? 

Sent from my HTC One using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## roofrider (Jun 23, 2014)




----------



## Dirk (Jun 23, 2014)

roofrider said:


>

Click to collapse



:laugh:

Where you been man? We've missed you in teh movie thread!


----------



## roofrider (Jun 23, 2014)

DirkGently said:


> :laugh:
> 
> Where you been man? We've missed you in teh movie thread!

Click to collapse



Ya been a bit busy, will make up for it! :fingers-crossed:


----------



## vj_dustin (Jun 23, 2014)

Like, seriously? ?






Oh by the way, he's a convict. 

Sent from my GT-I9100


----------



## Archer (Jun 23, 2014)

Just some movie characters taking selfies.


----------



## plegdroid (Jun 23, 2014)

Archer said:


> Just some movie characters taking selfies.

Click to collapse



The invisible man and Sue Storm?

ⓐⓝⓓⓡⓞⓒⓛⓓⓔ ⓘⓢ ⓝⓞⓣ ⓐ ⓢⓘⓝ


----------



## TheArc (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Dirk (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Dirk (Jun 24, 2014)

roofrider said:


> Ya been a bit busy, will make up for it! :fingers-crossed:

Click to collapse



Busy with good stuff i hope. Nothing bad going on is there?


----------



## roofrider (Jun 24, 2014)

DirkGently said:


> Busy with good stuff i hope. Nothing bad going on is there?

Click to collapse



Nope. Its all good!


----------



## Dirk (Jun 24, 2014)

roofrider said:


> Nope. Its all good!

Click to collapse



OIC! Remember, sex leads to babies and should be avoided at all costs!


----------



## PuffMaN (Jun 24, 2014)

DirkGently said:


> OIC! Remember, sex leads to babies and should be avoided at all costs!

Click to collapse



Too late, I will be expecting mine in August 

Swyped with my Nexus 5.


----------



## Dirk (Jun 24, 2014)

PuffMaN said:


> Too late, I will be expecting mine in August
> 
> Swyped with my Nexus 5.

Click to collapse



I hear house prices in Mongolia are low right now, if you're looking for somewhere quiet to hide for the next 18 years?


----------



## World Enjoy (Jun 24, 2014)

This ones are in Spanish but easy enough to understand

Autopay


----------



## Dirk (Jun 26, 2014)




----------



## plegdroid (Jun 26, 2014)

As a kid I always wanted a model of one of these and never got one. Now iam considerably older ,it turns out I'd now need to take a small mortgage to buy one.

Still love it thou.





ⓐⓝⓓⓡⓞⓒⓛⓓⓔ ⓘⓢ ⓝⓞⓣ ⓐ ⓢⓘⓝ


----------



## Archer (Jun 26, 2014)

plegdroid said:


> As a kid I always wanted a model of one of these and never got one. Now iam considerably older ,it turns out I'd now need to take a small mortgage to buy one.
> 
> Still love it thou.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I did have one of them actually.  I used to love that show when I was a kid, and I was convinced who I was gonna marry when I grew up


----------



## plegdroid (Jun 26, 2014)

Archer said:


> I did have one of them actually.  I used to love that show when I was a kid, and I was convinced who I was gonna marry when I grew up

Click to collapse



That really was the one toy I wanted. The habitat version that could drop it...

Yeah Catherine Snell, hottie shape shifter every boys fantasy 

There mad dear now to buy (for what it is , a toy).

ⓐⓝⓓⓡⓞⓒⓛⓓⓔ ⓘⓢ ⓝⓞⓣ ⓐ ⓢⓘⓝ


----------



## Dirk (Jun 26, 2014)

plegdroid said:


> As a kid I always wanted a model of one of these and never got one. Now iam considerably older ,it turns out I'd now need to take a small mortgage to buy one.
> 
> Still love it thou.
> 
> ⓐⓝⓓⓡⓞⓒⓛⓓⓔ ⓘⓢ ⓝⓞⓣ ⓐ ⓢⓘⓝ

Click to collapse





Archer said:


> I did have one of them actually.  I used to love that show when I was a kid, and I was convinced who I was gonna marry when I grew up

Click to collapse



Omg, you guys, i LOVED that show! I'll never forget walking past that toy model in WH Smith, knowing my parents would never buy it for me. I wanted it soooo much! :laugh:

I also loved this show, and had funny, inexplicable feelings about this girl:






Can you guess what it is yet..?


----------



## Dirk (Jun 26, 2014)

My favourite will always be this of course...







The original series and TV movies i grew up with.


----------



## Archer (Jun 27, 2014)

DirkGently said:


> My favourite will always be this of course...
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I actually hated that programme with a passion, but I recently watched the newer version and thoroughly enjoyed it.  It was a bit weird that they made Starbuck a girl, but it sort of worked since she was so manly that she was more man than the rest of the cast.  Well, maybe not this guy...






After all, cool is cool.


----------



## Dirk (Jun 27, 2014)

Archer said:


> I actually hated that programme with a passion, but I recently watched the newer version and thoroughly enjoyed it.  It was a bit weird that they made Starbuck a girl, but it sort of worked since she was so manly that she was more man than the rest of the cast.  Well, maybe not this guy...
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Lol, but wasn't he simply awesome as Adama? And Katie Sackoff... she embodied the spirit of the original Starbuck very well i thought. As well as being hot!


----------



## Archer (Jun 27, 2014)

DirkGently said:


> Lol, but wasn't he simply awesome as Adama? And Katie Sackoff... she embodied the spirit of the original Starbuck very well i thought. As well as being hot!

Click to collapse



Katie Sackoff as Starbuck was hot???  Ewwwwww...






She did look quite nice with long hair, but most of the time I thought she looked and acted too much like a man.  I also don't think she was anything like the original Starbuck, other than chewing on a fat cigar which she clearly looked uncomfortable doing.  It was a dis to The Face Man.

We'll have to agree to disagree on that one 

I'm a Caprica/Six man, all the way


----------



## Dirk (Jun 27, 2014)

Archer said:


> Katie Sackoff as Starbuck was hot???  Ewwwwww...
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I like women who can handle a bit of rough. My ex was a landscaper like i was at the time. Hard as nails too! Much prettier than Charlie Dimmock... 

Do you remember the opening credit sequence of The A Team? Face Man reacting to the 'Cylon' walking past him? Little nod to BSG.


----------



## Archer (Jun 27, 2014)

DirkGently said:


> I like women who can handle a bit of rough. My ex was a landscaper like i was at the time. Hard as nails too! Much prettier than Charlie Dimmock...
> 
> Do you remember the opening credit sequence of The A Team? Face Man reacting to the 'Cylon' walking past him? Little nod to BSG.

Click to collapse



Heh yeah, I always like that.  My Sister, on the other hand, always liked him.  She was a Face fan.  I was with you on Erin Gray though.  She made this guy bearable


----------



## Dirk (Jun 27, 2014)

Archer said:


> Heh yeah, I always like that.  My Sister, on the other hand, always liked him.  She was a Face fan.  I was with you on Erin Gray though.  She made this guy bearable

Click to collapse



Wow, there's a meme for everything!  :laugh:

Erin Gray was teh sexeh! Funny how those names stick in your mind from childhood too isn't it? Just from seeing it in the credits week after week.


----------



## vanessaem (Jun 27, 2014)




----------



## M_T_M (Jun 27, 2014)

vanessaem said:


>

Click to collapse



way to capture @conantroutman 's childhood for us, Vanne :victory::highfive:


----------



## vanessaem (Jun 27, 2014)

M_T_M said:


> way to capture @conantroutman 's childhood for us, Vanne :victory::highfive:

Click to collapse




Had to do it just 'cause.


----------



## M_T_M (Jun 27, 2014)

vanessaem said:


> Had to do it just 'cause.

Click to collapse



and for that, we applaud you :highfive:


----------



## PuffMaN (Jul 1, 2014)

"It's only Belgium, let's teach them a lesson! We can beat them!"











Goodbye! 




Swyped on my Nexus 5.


----------



## Stuart Little (Jul 2, 2014)

Here the powerfull Nokia 3310 !


----------



## Envy-X (Jul 2, 2014)




----------



## TheArc (Jul 5, 2014)

@DanielBink


----------



## vj_dustin (Jul 8, 2014)

I think we can stop the search for "The Best" gif. 






Sent from my GT-I9100


----------



## hnkotnis (Jul 8, 2014)

@DanielBink @TheArc

Sent from my GT-I9001 Gadget of Mass Destruction with CM11 using XDA Developers App.


----------



## CRACING (Jul 12, 2014)

Google has just launched a new product for Mouth Refreshing. :laugh:


----------



## Archer (Jul 12, 2014)

CRACING said:


> Google has just launched a new product for Mouth Refreshing. :laugh:

Click to collapse



Lol.  Someone already did it though.


----------



## CRACING (Jul 12, 2014)

Archer said:


> Lol.  Someone already did it though.

Click to collapse



Well, my sister had bought that sachet today from her office and I ROTF when I saw it so thought to share it here as well.

But later realized, its already a known thing. 

p.s apologize for posting texts in a images thread.


----------



## TheArc (Jul 13, 2014)

Good tattoo or stupid?
Also look at the screen to see what products barcode they got done xD


----------



## husam666 (Jul 13, 2014)

TheArc said:


> Good tattoo or stupid?
> Also look at the screen to see what products barcode they got done xD

Click to collapse



It's Oreo, definitely a good tattoo


----------



## husam666 (Jul 16, 2014)




----------



## plegdroid (Jul 16, 2014)

ⓐⓝⓓⓡⓞⓒⓛⓓⓔ ⓘⓢ ⓝⓞⓣ ⓐ ⓢⓘⓝ


----------



## husam666 (Jul 16, 2014)

@vanessaem I don't know what you did, but please next time, don't edit my posts without doing anything -_-


----------



## TheArc (Jul 17, 2014)




----------



## vanessaem (Jul 17, 2014)

husam666 said:


> @vanessaem I don't know what you did, but please next time, don't edit my posts without doing anything -_-

Click to collapse



Ok, I'll keep that in mind next time.


----------



## PuffMaN (Jul 24, 2014)

Look what I found!





Swyped on my Nexus 5.


----------



## vj_dustin (Jul 24, 2014)

PuffMaN said:


> Look what I found!
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Quit taking photos & play Snake man.
What's wrong with you! :laugh:


----------



## Naaser (Jul 28, 2014)

Sent from my SM-G900T using Tapatalk


----------



## Archer (Jul 29, 2014)

There's plenty more where that came from...

http://thechive.com/2014/07/29/old-...ng-a-classy-pop-culture-makeover-40-hq-photos


----------



## androidfreak70 (Jul 29, 2014)

GOAL!!!!!







Xperia™ Z (C6602) with Tapatalk


----------



## MissionImprobable (Jul 30, 2014)

Badassery is badass


----------



## jidcman (Jul 31, 2014)

Tried uploading a gif but just the pic comes up...  I'll upload it when I figure out how to do it...


----------



## Archer (Jul 31, 2014)

jidcman said:


> Tried uploading a gif but just the pic comes up...  I'll upload it when I figure out how to do it...

Click to collapse



Something like a photobucket or imgur account is the best bet.  I can't remember if the attachments that you upload here can be animated gifs or not, but it sounds like no.

And this...






Much space. Where's gravittee?  So moonwalk.  Wow!


----------



## TheArc (Aug 2, 2014)




----------



## PuffMaN (Aug 3, 2014)

Only on iPhone...




(Translation: do you want to cancel current changes? Buttons: cancel - * cancel*)





Swyped on my Nexus 5.


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Aug 9, 2014)




----------



## M_T_M (Aug 9, 2014)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


>

Click to collapse



That Mike is going places... 

Sent from my HTC6500LVW using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Aug 9, 2014)

That he is, sir!


----------



## vj_dustin (Aug 9, 2014)

Sent from my GT-I9100


----------



## Archer (Aug 10, 2014)

Another one for @malybru.  I'd just finished "making" some new cars on GTA and this is what my female character's garage looked like...


----------



## malybru (Aug 10, 2014)

Archer said:


> Another one for @malybru.  I'd just finished "making" some new cars on GTA and this is what my female character's garage looked like...

Click to collapse



Cheers...

Wifey gonna luv dis


----------



## themacman1000 (Aug 11, 2014)

Archer said:


> Another one for @malybru.  I'd just finished "making" some new cars on GTA and this is what my female character's garage looked like...

Click to collapse



Niice. GTA V or GTA IV?


----------



## Archer (Aug 12, 2014)

themacman1000 said:


> Niice. GTA V or GTA IV?

Click to collapse



GTA V - I'm addicted to online.  Most fun I've had in a game in my life!


----------



## MikeFoxclaw (Aug 12, 2014)




----------



## vanessaem (Aug 12, 2014)




----------



## Stuart Little (Aug 12, 2014)

Archer said:


> Another one for @malybru.  I'd just finished "making" some new cars on GTA and this is what my female character's garage looked like...

Click to collapse



That's really badass !!!??

Sent through my beastly SM-T320 using Tapatalk⁴


----------



## ironman38102 (Aug 12, 2014)

Archer said:


> Another one for @malybru.  I'd just finished "making" some new cars on GTA and this is what my female character's garage looked like...

Click to collapse



How the **** you get so much money to get cars?!? BTW Xbox or PS3? If on ps3 add me batman38102.


----------



## Archer (Aug 13, 2014)

ironman38102 said:


> How the **** you get so much money to get cars?!? BTW Xbox or PS3? If on ps3 add me batman38102.

Click to collapse



As we're all very aware of on here, no matter how good a developer or team of developers are they always make mistakes.  Some people find ways to use these mistakes to their advantage 

It's fixed now, but I started with 1 car and did a glitch that allowed me to duplicate that car and fill two 10-car garages.  I managed to do it a couple of times before it was fixed, so I netted quite a bit of profit but the ones that are left won't even sell now.  I've not got many left, but a bank balance of over $30 million makes it easier to live with them 

I'm on PS3 - will add you next time I'm on.


----------



## ironman38102 (Aug 13, 2014)

Archer said:


> As we're all very aware of on here, no matter how good a developer or team of developers are they always make mistakes.  Some people find ways to use these mistakes to their advantage
> 
> It's fixed now, but I started with 1 car and did a glitch that allowed me to duplicate that car and fill two 10-car garages.  I managed to do it a couple of times before it was fixed, so I netted quite a bit of profit but the ones that are left won't even sell now.  I've not got many left, but a bank balance of over $30 million makes it easier to live with them
> 
> I'm on PS3 - will add you next time I'm on.

Click to collapse



I got lucky actually somebody dropped 8 millions on my account but rockstar removed it from my account. Luckily  I got all weapons and cars. Lucky you still having 30million. Whats your psn so I can know its you?


----------



## TheArc (Aug 14, 2014)

Archer said:


> Another one for @malybru.  I'd just finished "making" some new cars on GTA and this is what my female character's garage looked like...

Click to collapse



Is it me or what but I hate those adders. They look fugly XD






MOOORREEE POWWEERRR
The Zentorno is the best 

Oh oh add me too xD Agent_Krish


----------



## Archer (Aug 14, 2014)

ironman38102 said:


> I got lucky actually somebody dropped 8 millions on my account but rockstar removed it from my account. Luckily  I got all weapons and cars. Lucky you still having 30million. Whats your psn so I can know its you?

Click to collapse





TheArc said:


> Is it me or what but I hate those adders. They look fugly XD
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Yeah, I'm not an Adder fan.  I don't have one on my main character and I only use the 2nd character for things like that.  It's got the highest resale value.

And you can shove your Zentorno.  Bikes > cars.






I'm furry_monkey.  I'll add you both later.  If it's not already taken we should start an xda crew


----------



## TheArc (Aug 14, 2014)

Archer said:


> Yeah, I'm not an Adder fan.  I don't have one on my main character and I only use the 2nd character for things like that.  It's got the highest resale value.  And you can shove your Zentorno.  Bikes > cars.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Hahaha, I was rich on it at around level 8 because of a hacked lobby, but then it all got removed. 

Still working my way up, and yeah we should definitely create an XDA Crew.


----------



## Archer (Aug 14, 2014)

TheArc said:


> Hahaha, I was rich on it at around level 8 because of a hacked lobby, but then it all got removed.
> 
> Still working my way up, and yeah we should definitely create an XDA Crew.

Click to collapse



Ah those were the days, when everyone had hundreds of millions and there was no cool-down period on putting bounties on people!  It's a shame Rockstar won't have 2 sets of servers - 1 for people who want to play it like that, and 1 for people who don't.

Last year I went up about 20 ranks due to a modded race, and when Rockstar finally got round to removing any illegitimate RP they took me from rank 170 down to rank 90.  I was a bit annoyed about that.  I'm back up to over 130 now though.  They also zeroed the money on both characters at one point after I'd played a mission that it turns out was created by someone that had hacked the mission creator.  That was a lot more annoying as it wasn't my fault and I lost millions.  So, since they weren't bothering to play fair I decided to stop playing legit and made my money back by killing prostitutes and duplicating cars, and what is more quintessentially GTA than killing prostitutes?


----------



## TheArc (Aug 14, 2014)

Archer said:


> Ah those were the days, when everyone had hundreds of millions and there was no cool-down period on putting bounties on people!  It's a shame Rockstar won't have 2 sets of servers - 1 for people who want to play it like that, and 1 for people who don't.
> 
> Last year I went up about 20 ranks due to a modded race, and when Rockstar finally got round to removing any illegitimate RP they took me from rank 170 down to rank 90.  I was a bit annoyed about that.  I'm back up to over 130 now though.  They also zeroed the money on both characters at one point after I'd played a mission that it turns out was created by someone that had hacked the mission creator.  That was a lot more annoying as it wasn't my fault and I lost millions.  So, since they weren't bothering to play fair I decided to stop playing legit and made my money back by killing prostitutes and duplicating cars, and what is more quintessential to GTA than killing prostitutes?

Click to collapse



Wow that would suck so much, having to work back up, one thing I hate the most is that ranking up takes ages :/ and when you want to rank up. The leading times for games in GTA V is so long. Hence why I never bother with races.

I don't play GTA V as much as I play Call Of Duty Black Ops 2, trying to get all those calling cards . 

But when i do play GTA V I usually just camp up the top of the Los Santos Customs building and kill people from the top, the reactions are priceless.


----------



## ironman38102 (Aug 14, 2014)

Archer said:


> Ah those were the days, when everyone had hundreds of millions and there was no cool-down period on putting bounties on people!  It's a shame Rockstar won't have 2 sets of servers - 1 for people who want to play it like that, and 1 for people who don't.
> 
> Last year I went up about 20 ranks due to a modded race, and when Rockstar finally got round to removing any illegitimate RP they took me from rank 170 down to rank 90.  I was a bit annoyed about that.  I'm back up to over 130 now though.  They also zeroed the money on both characters at one point after I'd played a mission that it turns out was created by someone that had hacked the mission creator.  That was a lot more annoying as it wasn't my fault and I lost millions.  So, since they weren't bothering to play fair I decided to stop playing legit and made my money back by killing prostitutes and duplicating cars, and what is more quintessentially GTA than killing prostitutes?

Click to collapse




Those days. I remember when I got my 8 million I spent it on cars,weapons and clothes and still had 6million but ****ing rockstar removed my 6 million and left me with 132K. Idiots! I even use duplicate cars glitch to get my first sport classic monroe. 






TheArc said:


> Wow that would suck so much, having to work back up, one thing I hate the most is that ranking up takes ages :/ and when you want to rank up. The leading times for games in GTA V is so long. Hence why I never bother with races.
> 
> I don't play GTA V as much as I play Call Of Duty Black Ops 2, trying to get all those calling cards .
> 
> But when i do play GTA V I usually just camp up the top of the Los Santos Customs building and kill people from the top, the reactions are priceless.

Click to collapse



I just do bungee jumping!


BTW we all guys should make a crew for GTA 5. And play sometime eh?

---------- Post added at 03:30 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:10 PM ----------

What the hell is this in my GTA garage?!? Am I in hacked lobbies again?


----------



## Stuart Little (Aug 14, 2014)

ironman38102 said:


> Those days. I remember when I got my 8 million I spent it on cars,weapons and clothes and still had 6million but ****ing rockstar removed my 6 million and left me with 132K. Idiots! I even use duplicate cars glitch to get my first sport classic monroe.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse


----------



## Archer (Aug 14, 2014)




----------



## androidfreak70 (Aug 17, 2014)

PuffMaN said:


> Mmmm.. beer...
> 
> Also, I found a building full of, well, d*cks...
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Lol 

Xperia™ Z (C6602) with Tapatalk.


----------



## MikeFoxclaw (Aug 17, 2014)

One of the most hilarious restaurant names I've ever heard.


----------



## poopsmith777 (Aug 17, 2014)

ZammyHedgeFox said:


> One of the most hilarious restaurant names I've ever heard.

Click to collapse



Cool dead link brah


----------



## MikeFoxclaw (Aug 17, 2014)

poopsmith777 said:


> Cool dead link brah

Click to collapse



Dead link? I can see the picture :/


----------



## androidfreak70 (Aug 17, 2014)

ZammyHedgeFox said:


> Dead link? I can see the picture :/

Click to collapse



I can't see it brah

Xperia™ Z (C6602) with Tapatalk.

---------- Post added at 07:26 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:24 PM ----------




Archer said:


>

Click to collapse



Yup. iPhone owners think like that 

Xperia™ Z (C6602) with Tapatalk.


----------



## TheArc (Aug 18, 2014)

*Mod edit:* Nope - pic removed.


----------



## PuffMaN (Aug 18, 2014)

TheArc said:


>

Click to collapse



I see what you did thar.





Swyped on my Carbonated Nexus 5


----------



## MikeFoxclaw (Aug 18, 2014)

This one 
Imgur blocked in my country brah...

*Mod edit:* Pic with profanity removed.


----------



## vj_dustin (Aug 18, 2014)

disip said:


> What do you see?

Click to collapse



It's obviously a furry dog resting. 

Sent from my GT-I9100


----------



## MissionImprobable (Aug 18, 2014)

---------- Post added at 05:32 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:02 PM ----------






















I'll just leave this here where it's inconspicuous:

















---------- Post added at 05:41 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:32 PM ----------







---------- Post added at 06:10 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:41 PM ----------

Because music:


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Aug 19, 2014)




----------



## husam666 (Aug 21, 2014)




----------



## vanessaem (Aug 22, 2014)




----------



## hanisod (Aug 22, 2014)

husam666 said:


>

Click to collapse



My mind is racing to understand if that info is true or not...

Sent from my LG G2 using Tapatalk... Awesome


----------



## ironman38102 (Aug 22, 2014)

hanisod said:


> My mind is racing to understand if that info is true or not...
> 
> Sent from my LG G2 using Tapatalk... Awesome

Click to collapse



Same here.

Sent from my Moto G using Tapatalk


----------



## androidfreak70 (Aug 23, 2014)

Look guys i just found a pie inside superSU zip!






If you want piece of this pie tell me so i will give you 

Xperia™ Z (C6602) with Tapatalk.


----------



## ★Michaelo★ (Aug 23, 2014)

Pie from slim? XD

Wysłane z mojego GT-I9000 przy użyciu Tapatalka


----------



## PuffMaN (Aug 24, 2014)

The pie is a lie!
Em, cake.. no, pie.. whatever!

Swyped on my Carbonated Nexus 5


----------



## vj_dustin (Aug 24, 2014)

husam666 said:


>

Click to collapse



Ok, is this info true or not :|

Sent from my GT-I9100


----------



## husam666 (Aug 24, 2014)

vj_dustin said:


> Ok, is this info true or not :|
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100

Click to collapse



You can ask Google



Reddit comments, dad facts made me laugh more than I should


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Aug 26, 2014)

I can't even


----------



## M_T_M (Aug 26, 2014)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> I can't even

Click to collapse



Clasic ICrap...anyway... -_-

Ohai!!


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Aug 26, 2014)

M_T_M said:


> Clasic ICrap...anyway... -_-
> 
> Ohai!!

Click to collapse



Howdy!  Hope you and the family enjoyed your summer!


----------



## M_T_M (Aug 26, 2014)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Howdy!  Hope you and the family enjoyed your summer!

Click to collapse



We are still enjoying this beautiful 100* weather as much as we can...we are used to it, tho! :silly:

Also...how's Cali?


----------



## TheArc (Aug 26, 2014)

M_T_M said:


> We are still enjoying this beautiful 100* weather as much as we can...we are used to it, tho! :silly:
> 
> Also...how's Cali?

Click to collapse



Wait, so its like 37°C there? 0.0.


----------



## M_T_M (Aug 27, 2014)

TheArc said:


> Wait, so its like 37°C there? 0.0.

Click to collapse



for the last 13 days in a row with humidity up to 48% 
We've had 116* days in the past...so, we aaight! :cyclops::cyclops:


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Aug 27, 2014)

It's been hot here too and my brow is sweaty, but not quite that hot!


----------



## FireWall123 (Aug 27, 2014)

M_T_M said:


> for the last 13 days in a row with humidity up to 48%
> We've had 116* days in the past...so, we aaight! :cyclops::cyclops:

Click to collapse



its 125F here with 50%+ humidity...

and totally fine ._.


----------



## husam666 (Aug 27, 2014)

FireWall123 said:


> its 125F here with 50%+ humidity...
> 
> and totally fine ._.

Click to collapse



That's everyday's weather for you


----------



## TheArc (Aug 27, 2014)

M_T_M said:


> for the last 13 days in a row with humidity up to 48%
> We've had 116* days in the past...so, we aaight! :cyclops::cyclops:

Click to collapse



I can't even bare 24°C lmfao. 
What is this?!?!


----------



## husam666 (Aug 27, 2014)

I'm watching The X Files and this brilliant scene happened. 

View attachment 2913663


----------



## PuffMaN (Aug 27, 2014)

Swyped on my Carbonated Nexus 5


----------



## Archer (Aug 27, 2014)

Finally, the deepest trolling secret in the world is revealed!


----------



## M_T_M (Aug 27, 2014)

Archer said:


> Finally, the deepest trolling secret in the world is revealed!

Click to collapse



ZOMGBBQSAUCE!!! 

Sent from my HTC6500LVW using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## Archer (Aug 27, 2014)

M_T_M said:


> ZOMGBBQSAUCE!!!
> 
> Sent from my HTC6500LVW using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

Click to collapse



Such knowledge could be very dangerous in the wrong hands!


----------



## Archer (Aug 27, 2014)

sbauco said:


> Wow, that guy from Reading Rainbow just put an air filter on his head!

Click to collapse



LOL.  At first I was like huh?  And then Google.


----------



## husam666 (Aug 27, 2014)

Archer said:


> Finally, the deepest trolling secret in the world is revealed!

Click to collapse


----------



## Archer (Aug 28, 2014)

husam666 said:


>

Click to collapse









Have this to make up for it...


----------



## Ltdrev (Aug 30, 2014)

As seen in the comments section of Accelerometer Monitor app ... Where but at the Play store ... Sadly this is NOT photoshopped


----------



## husam666 (Aug 30, 2014)




----------



## plegdroid (Aug 30, 2014)

ⓐⓝⓓⓡⓞⓒⓛⓓⓔ ⓘⓢ ⓝⓞⓣ ⓐ ⓢⓘⓝ


----------



## Rickav (Aug 30, 2014)

This is one of my most thanked posts...


----------



## TheKindleMCPEGuy (Sep 13, 2014)

Coincidentally this is my QuizUp picture.
I found it on google images hosted on pintrest




[font=navy=blue]TapaTalk'd from a KFSOWI [/font=navy=blue]


Spoiler



Need help with your Kindle Fire HD 2013? Mention me and i'll help  
Been here since 2014
As advice mention me if you need help and you need me.


----------



## stress40 (Sep 13, 2014)

Here's some nostalgia:laugh:


----------



## YoYoStevo (Sep 15, 2014)




----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Sep 15, 2014)

It's chaos! Anarchy!


----------



## M_T_M (Sep 16, 2014)




----------



## malloter (Sep 16, 2014)




----------



## M_T_M (Sep 16, 2014)

malloter said:


>

Click to collapse


----------



## TheArc (Sep 16, 2014)




----------



## malloter (Sep 16, 2014)

M_T_M said:


>

Click to collapse



It's Bassie and Adriaan. A 'new' internet hype in the Netherlands. See http://knowyourmeme.com/memes/bassie-en-adriaan-theme-song-challenge for a example.

I challenge you to sing the song in Dutch


----------



## M_T_M (Sep 16, 2014)

malloter said:


> I challenge you to sing the song in Dutch

Click to collapse



Let's not and say we did... -_-


----------



## PuffMaN (Sep 17, 2014)

malloter said:


> It's Bassie and Adriaan. A 'new' internet hype in the Netherlands. See http://knowyourmeme.com/memes/bassie-en-adriaan-theme-song-challenge for a example.
> 
> I challenge you to sing the song in Dutch

Click to collapse



No problem, I'm native Dutch. 

Swyped on my Carbonated Nexus 5


----------



## husam666 (Sep 17, 2014)




----------



## kingoftf (Sep 19, 2014)




----------



## PuffMaN (Sep 21, 2014)

Swyped on my Carbonated Nexus 5


----------



## edisile (Sep 21, 2014)

I crie evrytiem...

Check out my icon pack!


----------



## stress40 (Sep 21, 2014)

I thought this was a bit funny lol...




:laugh:

---------- Post added at 02:26 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:23 PM ----------

Oh and one of a Westminster polititian talking to some 16 & 17 year olds voting in the Scottish Referendum:laugh:


----------



## malybru (Sep 22, 2014)

Accident waiting to happen.






As opposed to:


----------



## Archer (Sep 23, 2014)




----------



## PuffMaN (Sep 23, 2014)

Archer said:


>

Click to collapse








Swyped on my Carbonated Nexus 5


----------



## PuffMaN (Sep 25, 2014)

Swyped on my Carbonated Nexus 5


----------



## stress40 (Sep 26, 2014)




----------



## niborl (Sep 27, 2014)

can someone tell me what this is? 
 its from a london supermarket


----------



## malybru (Sep 27, 2014)

niborl said:


> can someone tell me what this is?
> its from a london supermarket

Click to collapse



It's a water bottle  that you can carry while jogging etc.


----------



## Rickav (Sep 29, 2014)

Location: London. Checks out.


What I really came here to say is that the new XDA desktop themes are neat as fcuk.

So clean and sharp. 

And it's great having the permanent sidebar on the right, otherwise everything looked unnaturally stretched to widescreen.


It's just that I've seen no other mention of this anywhere. Despite how I cool I think it is. Much neat. So wow. XDA.


----------



## brisac (Sep 30, 2014)

*Mod edit:* Pic with profanity removed.


----------



## midroid (Oct 3, 2014)

*image*

View attachment 2959077


----------



## PuffMaN (Oct 5, 2014)

Ay yo, what time is it?




Leet 'o clock! 

Swyped on my Carbonated Nexus 5


----------



## hanisod (Oct 6, 2014)

PuffMaN said:


> Ay yo, what time is it?
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Ba dum tsss


----------



## PuffMaN (Oct 6, 2014)

hanisod said:


> Ba dum tsss

Click to collapse



*insert dramatic music here*

Swyped on my Carbonated Nexus 5


----------



## husam666 (Oct 6, 2014)

PuffMaN said:


> Ay yo, what time is it?
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse





hanisod said:


> Ba dum tsss

Click to collapse





PuffMaN said:


> *insert dramatic music here*
> 
> Swyped on my Carbonated Nexus 5

Click to collapse


----------



## stress40 (Oct 8, 2014)

Something random


----------



## PuffMaN (Oct 19, 2014)

*Mod edit:* Removed pic with profanity

User edit: oops, sorry.. 
Swyped on my Carbonated Nexus 5


----------



## husam666 (Oct 24, 2014)




----------



## 85gallon (Oct 25, 2014)

Buwahahahahaha


----------



## nowetdio (Oct 25, 2014)

I don't find that funny at all. Pretty offensive if you ask me.


----------



## 85gallon (Oct 25, 2014)

nowetdio said:


> I don't find that funny at all. Pretty offensive if you ask me.

Click to collapse



Nothing offends more than reality!


----------



## TheRay (Oct 25, 2014)

I'm new to off topic guys. :3

Sent from my GT-I9300 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## henry0504 (Nov 3, 2014)

mine i think its cool one^^ used it as profile pic b4


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Nov 3, 2014)




----------



## oddtiki (Nov 3, 2014)

*Mod edit:* Inappropriate image removed.


----------



## LavLab (Nov 3, 2014)

LāvLab / HostileSlothRecords


----------



## husam666 (Nov 9, 2014)




----------



## superbarnie (Nov 9, 2014)




----------



## NGStudio (Nov 10, 2014)




----------



## zor21 (Nov 10, 2014)




----------



## superbarnie (Nov 10, 2014)




----------



## CoolApps (Nov 10, 2014)




----------



## superbarnie (Nov 10, 2014)




----------



## TheArc (Nov 11, 2014)

Lol this just popped up in Q&A and I can't stop laughing. @Archer


----------



## M_T_M (Nov 11, 2014)

TheArc said:


> Lol this just popped up in Q&A and I can't stop laughing. @Archer

Click to collapse



Ooooohhhhhh.....he done messed up!


----------



## Archer (Nov 11, 2014)

TheArc said:


> Lol this just popped up in Q&A and I can't stop laughing. @Archer

Click to collapse



Wow.  Just wow.  Zelendel to the rescue!


----------



## husam666 (Nov 11, 2014)

Archer said:


> Wow.  Just wow.  Zelendel to the rescue!

Click to collapse



This needs a MasterCard ad: calling a senior mod a noob idiot: priceless

Sent from my GT-I9190 using Tapatalk


----------



## jaszek (Nov 11, 2014)

Sup guys?


----------



## M_T_M (Nov 11, 2014)

jaszek said:


> Sup guys?

Click to collapse



Ohai...:good:


----------



## plegdroid (Nov 11, 2014)

jaszek said:


> Sup guys?

Click to collapse



Yay your still alive?

ⓐⓝⓓⓡⓞⓒⓛⓓⓔ ⓘⓢ ⓝⓞⓣ ⓐ ⓢⓘⓝ


----------



## jaszek (Nov 11, 2014)

plegdroid said:


> Yay your still alive?
> 
> ⓐⓝⓓⓡⓞⓒⓛⓓⓔ ⓘⓢ ⓝⓞⓣ ⓐ ⓢⓘⓝ

Click to collapse



I'm not. I'm posting from hell


----------



## plegdroid (Nov 11, 2014)

jaszek said:


> I'm not. I'm posting from hell

Click to collapse



Yay your in Manchester ?

ⓐⓝⓓⓡⓞⓒⓛⓓⓔ ⓘⓢ ⓝⓞⓣ ⓐ ⓢⓘⓝ


----------



## plegdroid (Nov 11, 2014)

ⓐⓝⓓⓡⓞⓒⓛⓓⓔ ⓘⓢ ⓝⓞⓣ ⓐ ⓢⓘⓝ


----------



## superbarnie (Nov 12, 2014)




----------



## TheArc (Nov 14, 2014)

I found this very amusing. I don't know who made this, but this is brilliant.


----------



## MikeFoxclaw (Nov 14, 2014)




----------



## –NigthFury– (Nov 14, 2014)

https://m.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=686111778168631&id=100003094448769&set=a.106048816174933.14195.100003094448769&refid=8&_ft_=qid.6081574187331177432:mf_story_key.330991470887540189&__tn__=E&fbt_id=686111778168631&lul&ref_component=mbasic_photo_permalink_actionbar&_rdr#s_c2740a3c0a107ae3185595f1c7f7d378
thats me in the middle


----------



## superbarnie (Nov 14, 2014)




----------



## TheArc (Nov 14, 2014)




----------



## superbarnie (Nov 15, 2014)

Sneak Peak of Fast Furious 7


----------



## shadowcore (Nov 16, 2014)




----------



## husam666 (Nov 21, 2014)




----------



## Roy_Alter (Nov 22, 2014)

*Lol*

Very funny


----------



## superbarnie (Nov 22, 2014)




----------



## Thisismyringtone (Nov 22, 2014)

Ha


----------



## plegdroid (Nov 22, 2014)

ⓐⓝⓓⓡⓞⓒⓛⓓⓔ ⓘⓢ ⓝⓞⓣ ⓐ ⓢⓘⓝ


----------



## superbarnie (Nov 22, 2014)




----------



## ShadowLea (Nov 23, 2014)

superbarnie said:


>

Click to collapse



The expression on Putin's face combined with his thumbs-up is rather priceless! :laugh:

Moronic Feminazi logic: If I write this very important protest on my back and show the bloke my boobs, he will know what I'm trying to say.

Silly girl, his mind is going to stop at 'bewbs!'. 

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## superbarnie (Nov 23, 2014)




----------



## PuffMaN (Nov 23, 2014)

Swyped on my red Nexus 5


----------



## superbarnie (Nov 24, 2014)




----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Nov 24, 2014)




----------



## superbarnie (Nov 24, 2014)

^He's got a point. 

This image makes me laugh every time.


----------



## TheArc (Nov 25, 2014)

superbarnie said:


> ^He's got a point.
> 
> This image makes me laugh every time.

Click to collapse



I looked at the image and went lol. Looked at edit and laughed so hard xD


----------



## superbarnie (Nov 25, 2014)

Lol... I'm ok with that too..


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Nov 25, 2014)




----------



## TheArc (Nov 26, 2014)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


>

Click to collapse



Warranty for punching someone so hard xD

Just chilling on top of the highest crane in GTA V with racoon boy


----------



## superbarnie (Nov 26, 2014)




----------



## gianpassa (Nov 29, 2014)




----------



## evilcopter (Nov 30, 2014)




----------



## plegdroid (Dec 2, 2014)

ⓐⓝⓓⓡⓞⓒⓛⓓⓔ ⓘⓢ ⓝⓞⓣ ⓐ ⓢⓘⓝ


----------



## MissionImprobable (Dec 3, 2014)

NGStudio said:


>

Click to collapse



This was pretty much my team for the past two weeks =p I know that feel, bro

Sent from my SCH-I200 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Thisismyringtone (Dec 6, 2014)

?..


----------



## CRACING (Dec 6, 2014)

I bought a battery from Aliexpress for my old HTC Diamond 2 mobile. Its good and working but see whats written in the back of battery packet.


----------



## 85gallon (Dec 6, 2014)

Lol @ HTC RIM


----------



## StormMcCloud (Dec 7, 2014)




----------



## stress40 (Dec 13, 2014)

Sent from my D6503 using xda premium


----------



## PuffMaN (Dec 14, 2014)

Swyped on my red Nexus 5


----------



## hanisod (Dec 15, 2014)

ShadowLea said:


> The expression on Putin's face combined with his thumbs-up is rather priceless! [emoji23]
> 
> Moronic Feminazi logic: If I write this very important protest on my back and show the bloke my boobs, he will know what I'm trying to say.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Hahahahaha, and I've been missing a lot this while, I haven't been on xda for ages!


----------



## MikeFoxclaw (Dec 31, 2014)

Found this on reddit.


----------



## 85gallon (Jan 2, 2015)

For you people from Louisiana.


----------



## MissionImprobable (Jan 2, 2015)




----------



## PuffMaN (Jan 23, 2015)




----------



## Unonueve (Jan 23, 2015)




----------



## M_T_M (Jan 23, 2015)

Unonueve said:


>

Click to collapse



That's my expression when I ban a 10 post spammer...


----------



## TheArc (Jan 24, 2015)

M_T_M said:


> That's my expression when I ban a 10 post spammer...

Click to collapse






And this is what the 10 post spammer says.


----------



## Trainforward (Jan 25, 2015)

I... I don't have a funny pic. I have Johnny Bravo though! 
He was hilarious back in the old days


----------



## cookmaster43 (Jan 25, 2015)

something for the laughter lovers


----------



## burdman (Jan 29, 2015)

It's not that bad


----------



## TheArc (Jan 29, 2015)

This makes me laugh every time.


----------



## nazarsokol (Jan 29, 2015)




----------



## Rauchy98 (Jan 31, 2015)

Hello all!)


----------



## husam666 (Jan 31, 2015)

Scar Jo, anyone?


----------



## Maynard100 (Feb 1, 2015)

She is happy.


----------



## MissionImprobable (Feb 4, 2015)

---------- Post added at 03:52 AM ---------- Previous post was at 03:19 AM ----------


----------



## vanessaem (Feb 8, 2015)

Hello everyone,

When posting pictures, please make sure they do not contain profanity or sexually explicit material. The rule below still applies in here:


> *Forum Rule 2. Member conduct.*
> 2.1 Language: XDA is a worldwide community. As a result, what may be OK to say in your part of the world, may not be OK elsewhere. Please consider who is reading what you write and don't use profanity, sexually explicit language, rudeness or swearing including the use of characters to replace letters in swear words. Conversely, while reading posts from other members, remember that the word you find offensive may not be offensive to the writer. Tolerance is a two-way street.
> 2.2 Nudity: XDA is used by people of all ages, including minors. It is unacceptable to post nude or pornographic imagery, which includes the exposure of male or female genitalia and / or female breasts.

Click to collapse


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Mar 3, 2015)

Someone, somewhere, thought this was a good idea.


----------



## Toledo_JAB (Mar 4, 2015)




----------



## Dirk (May 13, 2015)

*The I.T guy at work just asked me what a meme is.*


----------



## husam666 (May 13, 2015)

DirkGently said:


>

Click to collapse


----------



## M_T_M (May 13, 2015)

DirkGently said:


>

Click to collapse



I.T=Instagram Troll?


----------



## Dirk (May 13, 2015)

husam666 said:


>

Click to collapse



Not quite yet good buddy. Still working on it though! 



M_T_M said:


> I.T=Instagram Troll?

Click to collapse



A rank amateur compared to your good self i'm sure! 

Hope everybody here is good, behaving well and not giving the mods too hard a time. I haven't seen a good Emma Watson pic for a long time so i might have to revive another old thread!


----------



## M_T_M (May 13, 2015)

DirkGently said:


> Not quite yet good buddy. Still working on it though!
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Always a pleasure seeing you here, my good sir!
Now, let's post ponies...teh Mods are sleeping!!


----------



## husam666 (May 13, 2015)

DirkGently said:


> Still working on it though!

Click to collapse



It's not like you have a choice.. 
Anyway it's always good seeing you, you should go back to posting in the movies thread


M_T_M said:


> Always a pleasure seeing you here, my good sir!
> Now, let's post ponies...teh Mods are sleeping!!

Click to collapse



No ponies


----------



## plegdroid (May 13, 2015)

ⓐⓝⓓⓡⓞⓒⓛⓓⓔ ⓘⓢ ⓝⓞⓣ ⓐ ⓢⓘⓝ


----------



## Clark Joseph Kent (May 13, 2015)

plegdroid said:


> ⓐⓝⓓⓡⓞⓒⓛⓓⓔ ⓘⓢ ⓝⓞⓣ ⓐ ⓢⓘⓝ

Click to collapse



Selfie ??? =-O

Judgment is near, via my M8.....


----------



## plegdroid (May 14, 2015)

Judge Joseph Dredd said:


> Selfie ??? =-O
> 
> Judgment is near, via my M8.....

Click to collapse



Morning Joseph,?

This is a selfie 

ⓐⓝⓓⓡⓞⓒⓛⓓⓔ ⓘⓢ ⓝⓞⓣ ⓐ ⓢⓘⓝ


----------



## MikeFoxclaw (May 14, 2015)

*so this thread is up again..*


----------



## plegdroid (May 14, 2015)

ⓐⓝⓓⓡⓞⓒⓛⓓⓔ ⓘⓢ ⓝⓞⓣ ⓐ ⓢⓘⓝ


----------



## M_T_M (May 14, 2015)

plegdroid said:


> View attachment 3312905
> 
> ⓐⓝⓓⓡⓞⓒⓛⓓⓔ ⓘⓢ ⓝⓞⓣ ⓐ ⓢⓘⓝ

Click to collapse



She is being cowtious..


----------



## plegdroid (May 15, 2015)

M_T_M said:


> She is being cowtious..

Click to collapse



50 shades of hay..."love me like you moo!"??

ⓐⓝⓓⓡⓞⓒⓛⓓⓔ ⓘⓢ ⓝⓞⓣ ⓐ ⓢⓘⓝ


----------



## M_T_M (May 15, 2015)

plegdroid said:


> 50 shades of hay..."love me like you moo!"??
> 
> ⓐⓝⓓⓡⓞⓒⓛⓓⓔ ⓘⓢ ⓝⓞⓣ ⓐ ⓢⓘⓝ

Click to collapse



I chuckled...


----------



## Woody (May 15, 2015)

Haha. Nice work Pleg. 




Looks like all the old timers are making an appearance.


----------



## plegdroid (May 15, 2015)

This beauty was taken from "modern farmwife. Com" ??




ⓐⓝⓓⓡⓞⓒⓛⓓⓔ ⓘⓢ ⓝⓞⓣ ⓐ ⓢⓘⓝ


----------



## Rickav (May 16, 2015)

I wish there was another type of subscription option whereby you could subscribe to a thread but not have it showing in your subscriptions list until there is a new notification there. 
It's because there's a few threads I'm fond of that were the reasons for me joining XDA. Now they are dead as can be but I still want to be subscribed to them... Just in case. 
Also, I'm using XDA Forums app and I haven't found a way to attach images here yet. So there's also that, I guess.


----------



## plegdroid (May 16, 2015)

Rickav said:


> I wish there was another type of subscription option whereby you could subscribe to a thread but not have it showing in your subscriptions list until there is a new notification there.
> It's because there's a few threads I'm fond of that were the reasons for me joining XDA. Now they are dead as can be but I still want to be subscribed to them... Just in case.
> Also, I'm using XDA Forums app and I haven't found a way to attach images here yet. So there's also that, I guess.

Click to collapse



Morning Matey. To attach a image ,use the camera icon button, pick from gallery ,pick your image, pick to this forum, pick inline

Submit.
Sent from my Nexus 4 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Rickav (May 16, 2015)

plegdroid said:


> Morning Matey. To attach a image ,use the camera icon button, pick from gallery ,pick your image, pick to this forum, pick inlineView attachment 3315595
> Submit.
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



Afternoon, pal. I would thank you but there's no Thanks button on this side of the forum. What's up with that anyway?

Unfortunately, I failed to specify that I'm using this XDA Forums app instead of the official XDA-Developers app for reasons mainly to do with aesthetics. Which is why I get the following screen:






It's currently still in active development so here's hoping attachment functionality crops up pretty soon. Cheers.


----------



## husam666 (May 21, 2015)




----------



## plegdroid (May 21, 2015)

ⓐⓝⓓⓡⓞⓒⓛⓓⓔ ⓘⓢ ⓝⓞⓣ ⓐ ⓢⓘⓝ


----------



## stuffinthesky (May 25, 2015)

My little girl found dolphin shaped ice in the freezer. Pretty cool.


----------



## 85gallon (Jun 11, 2015)




----------



## Karku (Jun 11, 2015)

After watching the new Mad Max, I have to agree:


----------



## xdadev_user11 (Aug 22, 2015)




----------



## Ferrarista1988 (Aug 22, 2015)

Karku said:


> After watching the new Mad Max, I have to agree:

Click to collapse



haha so cool


----------



## maanteel (Aug 30, 2015)

Thats impressing me ...


----------



## Alieninzen (Sep 1, 2015)




----------



## MissionImprobable (Sep 13, 2015)

Why is dis so deaaaaaaadd?


----------



## M_T_M (Sep 13, 2015)

MissionImprobable said:


> Why is dis so deaaaaaaadd?

Click to collapse



Because potato...


----------



## KaiJun (Sep 13, 2015)

Forest Hut​





Taken in Singapore, the Lion City, the City in a Garden.

We're starting an Instagram account for all these pictures we take, and it will be cool if you guys can go check it out.
https://instagram.com/kai.photox/
Currently we are setting up the account and getting some things done, so we haven't uploaded anything yet. But follow us and in the future we will show you more pictures of nature and of Singapore!


----------



## plegdroid (Sep 13, 2015)

ⓐⓝⓓⓡⓞⓒⓛⓓⓔ ⓘⓢ ⓝⓞⓣ ⓐ ⓢⓘⓝ


----------



## vj_dustin (Sep 13, 2015)

*Maybe this image will 'reignite' this thread!*


----------



## Deleted member 4580696 (Sep 29, 2015)

More of my photos: https://instagram.com/blazerhackblade/


----------



## Proloq (Sep 30, 2015)

:laugh:


----------



## plegdroid (Oct 28, 2015)

ⓐⓝⓓⓡⓞⓒⓛⓓⓔ ⓘⓢ ⓝⓞⓣ ⓐ ⓢⓘⓝ


----------



## xdadev_user11 (Nov 4, 2015)




----------



## MissionImprobable (Nov 6, 2015)




----------



## M_T_M (Nov 6, 2015)

MissionImprobable said:


>

Click to collapse



Every time I see this gif the beginning of the song Chop Suey comes to mind :silly::silly:


----------



## MissionImprobable (Nov 7, 2015)

FATHER!


----------



## husam666 (Nov 7, 2015)

MissionImprobable said:


> FATHER!

Click to collapse



Yes, son?


----------



## plegdroid (Nov 7, 2015)

ⓐⓝⓓⓡⓞⓒⓛⓓⓔ ⓘⓢ ⓝⓞⓣ ⓐ ⓢⓘⓝ


----------



## ThorDevs (Nov 10, 2015)




----------



## Poluxor (Nov 11, 2015)




----------



## plegdroid (Nov 19, 2015)

ⓐⓝⓓⓡⓞⓒⓛⓓⓔ ⓘⓢ ⓝⓞⓣ ⓐ ⓢⓘⓝ


----------



## M_T_M (Nov 19, 2015)

plegdroid said:


> View attachment 3548460
> 
> ⓐⓝⓓⓡⓞⓒⓛⓓⓔ ⓘⓢ ⓝⓞⓣ ⓐ ⓢⓘⓝ

Click to collapse


----------



## plegdroid (Nov 20, 2015)

M_T_M said:


>

Click to collapse





Afternoon MTM ?

ⓐⓝⓓⓡⓞⓒⓛⓓⓔ ⓘⓢ ⓝⓞⓣ ⓐ ⓢⓘⓝ


----------



## M_T_M (Nov 20, 2015)

plegdroid said:


> View attachment 3549282
> 
> Afternoon MTM ?
> 
> ⓐⓝⓓⓡⓞⓒⓛⓓⓔ ⓘⓢ ⓝⓞⓣ ⓐ ⓢⓘⓝ

Click to collapse



What up, homie?


----------



## plegdroid (Nov 20, 2015)

m_t_m said:


> what up, homie?

Click to collapse





You ok? Not seen you post for awhile .
???

ⓐⓝⓓⓡⓞⓒⓛⓓⓔ ⓘⓢ ⓝⓞⓣ ⓐ ⓢⓘⓝ


----------



## M_T_M (Nov 20, 2015)

plegdroid said:


> View attachment 3549319
> 
> You ok? Not seen you post for awhile .
> ???
> ...

Click to collapse



I'm a professional lurker now days. Still banning trolls like it's 1991, though :silly:
How've you been?


----------



## plegdroid (Nov 20, 2015)

M_T_M said:


> I'm a professional lurker now days. Still banning trolls like it's 1991, though :silly:
> How've you been?

Click to collapse



Genuinely not doing that bad personally. With the world going down the pan, work has intensified ,so keeping my head below the parapet.  Hope you and your's are ok?  Keep Safe Bro! ?


ⓐⓝⓓⓡⓞⓒⓛⓓⓔ ⓘⓢ ⓝⓞⓣ ⓐ ⓢⓘⓝ


----------



## M_T_M (Nov 20, 2015)

plegdroid said:


> Genuinely not doing that bad personally. With the world going down the pan, work has intensified ,so keeping my head below the parapet.  Hope you and your's are ok?  Keep Safe Bro! ?
> View attachment 3549371
> 
> ⓐⓝⓓⓡⓞⓒⓛⓓⓔ ⓘⓢ ⓝⓞⓣ ⓐ ⓢⓘⓝ

Click to collapse



Same to you my good sir! :good::highfive:


----------



## plegdroid (Nov 21, 2015)

ⓐⓝⓓⓡⓞⓒⓛⓓⓔ ⓘⓢ ⓝⓞⓣ ⓐ ⓢⓘⓝ


----------



## plegdroid (Nov 23, 2015)

ⓐⓝⓓⓡⓞⓒⓛⓓⓔ ⓘⓢ ⓝⓞⓣ ⓐ ⓢⓘⓝ


----------



## GreekDragon (Nov 27, 2015)

Best comment on XDA for me. [emoji23] [emoji23] [emoji23] [emoji23]






Minimal OS GT-I9100


----------



## orkunkurun (Nov 27, 2015)

Pictures from Accidental Spy movie:









Bonus Trivia:
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tofaş_Şahin


----------



## sultan1419 (Dec 1, 2015)

GreekDragon said:


> Best comment on XDA for me. [emoji23] [emoji23] [emoji23] [emoji23]
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Which theme bro?


----------



## GreekDragon (Dec 1, 2015)

sultan1419 said:


> Which theme bro?

Click to collapse



There is a option in tatapalk's settings named "Dark Mode".


----------



## sultan1419 (Dec 1, 2015)

GreekDragon said:


> There is a option in tatapalk's settings named "Dark Mode".

Click to collapse



Lol! I meant by your system theme. Sorry for your misunderstanding.


----------



## GreekDragon (Dec 1, 2015)

sultan1419 said:


> Lol! I meant by your system theme. Sorry for your misunderstanding.

Click to collapse



Like cm themes ? This rom has Layers Support.


----------



## sultan1419 (Dec 1, 2015)

GreekDragon said:


> Like cm themes ? This rom has Layers Support.

Click to collapse



Just tell me the name of the theme which u have applied as i like status bar. So will try the theme also.


----------



## LeWaOSofficial (Dec 2, 2015)

DirkGently said:


> *Mod edit:* I posted this recently, in response to many, many images.  Please pay attention to it!

Click to collapse



Have good days, everybody!


----------



## GreekDragon (Dec 2, 2015)

sultan1419 said:


> Just tell me the name of the theme which u have applied as i like status bar. So will try the theme also.

Click to collapse



The only theme i applied is Inversion UI mixed with Timberwolf UI. The status bar is also on Timberwolf UI.


----------



## plegdroid (Dec 3, 2015)

ⓐⓝⓓⓡⓞⓒⓛⓓⓔ ⓘⓢ ⓝⓞⓣ ⓐ ⓢⓘⓝ


----------



## M_T_M (Dec 3, 2015)

plegdroid said:


> View attachment 3564026
> 
> ⓐⓝⓓⓡⓞⓒⓛⓓⓔ ⓘⓢ ⓝⓞⓣ ⓐ ⓢⓘⓝ

Click to collapse


@Darth :silly:


----------



## Tiby08 (Dec 5, 2015)




----------



## Darth (Dec 5, 2015)

plegdroid said:


> View attachment 3564026
> 
> ⓐⓝⓓⓡⓞⓒⓛⓓⓔ ⓘⓢ ⓝⓞⓣ ⓐ ⓢⓘⓝ

Click to collapse




I needs that!


----------



## hellcat50 (Dec 8, 2015)

Darth said:


> I needs that!

Click to collapse



"Good England, Josh"


----------



## BlackMage879 (Dec 12, 2015)




----------



## niborl (Dec 12, 2015)

anyone play piano here? can you tell me the music from the pic?


----------



## 85gallon (Dec 13, 2015)

LOL


----------



## husam666 (Dec 13, 2015)




----------



## M_T_M (Dec 14, 2015)

husam666 said:


>

Click to collapse



Potato...?


----------



## husam666 (Dec 14, 2015)

M_T_M said:


> Potato...?

Click to collapse


----------



## yamix112 (Dec 14, 2015)

Hmm


----------



## M_T_M (Dec 14, 2015)

husam666 said:


>

Click to collapse



What up, homie? How's life wherever it is that you reside now days?:silly:


----------



## plegdroid (Dec 19, 2015)

ⓐⓝⓓⓡⓞⓒⓛⓓⓔ ⓘⓢ ⓝⓞⓣ ⓐ ⓢⓘⓝ


----------



## husam666 (Dec 19, 2015)

M_T_M said:


> What up, homie? How's life wherever it is that you reside now days?:silly:

Click to collapse



All good, work and stuff, you know, being a big boy and living the boring early adult life 

what's up with you? how's the familia?


----------



## ironman38102 (Dec 19, 2015)

Here I thought when I would come back to off topic for a few secs I would see new people here that I don't know xD

Sent from my Moto G using Tapatalk


----------



## husam666 (Dec 19, 2015)

ironman38102 said:


> Here I thought when I would come back to off topic for a few secs I would see new people here that I don't know xD
> 
> Sent from my Moto G using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



We never die man


----------



## ironman38102 (Dec 20, 2015)

husam666 said:


> We never die man

Click to collapse



Yes it seems that @M_T_M is busy with trolling rather than doing his actual job and you still lurk around these threads.

Sent from my Moto G using Tapatalk


----------



## M_T_M (Dec 20, 2015)

ironman38102 said:


> Yes it seems that @M_T_M is busy with trolling rather than doing his actual job and you still lurk around these threads.
> 
> Sent from my Moto G using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



So...??!!  What's it to you? :silly:


----------



## husam666 (Dec 20, 2015)

M_T_M said:


> So...??!!  What's it to you? :silly:

Click to collapse



He's just jealous he gets banned when he trolls


----------



## ironman38102 (Dec 21, 2015)

M_T_M said:


> So...??!!  What's it to you? :silly:

Click to collapse



Jusst saaying boy...just saying.

Sent from my Moto G using Tapatalk

---------- Post added at 08:10 AM ---------- Previous post was at 08:06 AM ----------




husam666 said:


> He's just jealous he gets banned when he trolls

Click to collapse



My infractions and bruises from ban hammers aren't because of me trolling(mostly). Its from my own stupidity but meh leaving the details. Anyways. WHERE THE HELL IS GIL THREAD?(Hopefully spelled those correct)

Sent from my Moto G using Tapatalk


----------



## ironman38102 (Dec 21, 2015)

husam666 said:


> He's just jealous he gets banned when he trolls

Click to collapse



My infractions and bruises from ban hammers aren't because of me trolling(mostly). Its from my own stupidity but meh leaving the details. Anyways. WHERE THE HELL IS GIL THREAD?(Hopefully spelled those correct)

Sent from my Moto G using Tapatalk


----------



## lucazade (Dec 21, 2015)




----------



## Trafalgar Square (Dec 23, 2015)

My Shirt arrived:


----------



## funkybluemonkey3 (Jan 1, 2016)

Shi-shi-sha!


----------



## jugg1es (Jan 1, 2016)




----------



## M_T_M (Jan 4, 2016)

funkybluemonkey3 said:


> Shi-shi-sha!

Click to collapse


----------



## jugg1es (Jan 15, 2016)




----------



## plegdroid (Jan 15, 2016)

ⓐⓝⓓⓡⓞⓒⓛⓓⓔ ⓘⓢ ⓝⓞⓣ ⓐ ⓢⓘⓝ


----------



## plegdroid (Jan 17, 2016)

ⓐⓝⓓⓡⓞⓒⓛⓓⓔ ⓘⓢ ⓝⓞⓣ ⓐ ⓢⓘⓝ


----------



## M_T_M (Jan 17, 2016)

plegdroid said:


> View attachment 3613492
> 
> ⓐⓝⓓⓡⓞⓒⓛⓓⓔ ⓘⓢ ⓝⓞⓣ ⓐ ⓢⓘⓝ

Click to collapse



Kardashians, everywhere...


----------



## plegdroid (Jan 18, 2016)

M_T_M said:


> Kardashians, everywhere...

Click to collapse



Especially in the west ?

Due to technical issues, please see below.?

ⓐⓝⓓⓡⓞⓒⓛⓓⓔ ⓘⓢ ⓝⓞⓣ ⓐ ⓢⓘⓝ


----------



## plegdroid (Jan 18, 2016)

View attachment 3614438

ⓐⓝⓓⓡⓞⓒⓛⓓⓔ ⓘⓢ ⓝⓞⓣ ⓐ ⓢⓘⓝ


----------



## M_T_M (Jan 18, 2016)

plegdroid said:


> View attachment 3614438
> 
> ⓐⓝⓓⓡⓞⓒⓛⓓⓔ ⓘⓢ ⓝⓞⓣ ⓐ ⓢⓘⓝ

Click to collapse



WHAT.IS.THAT??!!!


----------



## plegdroid (Jan 18, 2016)

M_T_M said:


> WHAT.IS.THAT??!!!

Click to collapse



Kim as a Cardasian ?

ⓐⓝⓓⓡⓞⓒⓛⓓⓔ ⓘⓢ ⓝⓞⓣ ⓐ ⓢⓘⓝ


----------



## plegdroid (Jan 18, 2016)

Ham Solo



ⓐⓝⓓⓡⓞⓒⓛⓓⓔ ⓘⓢ ⓝⓞⓣ ⓐ ⓢⓘⓝ


----------



## 85gallon (Jan 20, 2016)

plegdroid said:


> Kim as a Cardasian
> 
> ⓐⓝⓓⓡⓞⓒⓛⓓⓔ ⓘⓢ ⓝⓞⓣ ⓐ ⓢⓘⓝ

Click to collapse



Is that what she looks like?  LOL  I don't think I have ever seen a picture of her face.


----------



## Osveran (Jan 21, 2016)




----------



## ildarion (Jan 21, 2016)

A classic but it's my favorite haha :


----------



## 85gallon (Jan 22, 2016)

'bout right!!


----------



## Lt_Columbo_87 (Feb 19, 2016)

17 Reasons Not To Trust Things Made In China


----------



## Trafalgar Square (Feb 19, 2016)

Hahaahahahahahahahahahahaha ?????


----------



## nkozhevnikov (Feb 21, 2016)

GIFs is fine too?
http://imgur.com/gallery/tVfz3QJ


----------



## Lt_Columbo_87 (Feb 21, 2016)

110 Completely Unsafe Construction Pics


----------



## ilikekpk (Feb 22, 2016)

ahahhaha)


----------



## plegdroid (Feb 22, 2016)

ⓐⓝⓓⓡⓞⓒⓛⓓⓔ ⓘⓢ ⓝⓞⓣ ⓐ ⓢⓘⓝ


----------



## plegdroid (Feb 25, 2016)

ⓐⓝⓓⓡⓞⓒⓛⓓⓔ ⓘⓢ ⓝⓞⓣ ⓐ ⓢⓘⓝ


----------



## M_T_M (Feb 26, 2016)

plegdroid said:


> View attachment 3660173
> 
> ⓐⓝⓓⓡⓞⓒⓛⓓⓔ ⓘⓢ ⓝⓞⓣ ⓐ ⓢⓘⓝ

Click to collapse



Extreme transformation is extreme!!!!11!!1


----------



## plegdroid (Feb 26, 2016)

M_T_M said:


> Extreme transformation is extreme!!!!11!!1

Click to collapse



Yam, he lost a load of weight ?

ⓐⓝⓓⓡⓞⓒⓛⓓⓔ ⓘⓢ ⓝⓞⓣ ⓐ ⓢⓘⓝ


----------



## M_T_M (Feb 26, 2016)

plegdroid said:


> Yam, he lost a load of weight ?
> 
> ⓐⓝⓓⓡⓞⓒⓛⓓⓔ ⓘⓢ ⓝⓞⓣ ⓐ ⓢⓘⓝ

Click to collapse


----------



## LoverBoy2415 (Mar 4, 2016)

Sent from my Nitro using Tapatalk


----------



## plegdroid (Mar 18, 2016)

ⓐⓝⓓⓡⓞⓒⓛⓓⓔ ⓘⓢ ⓝⓞⓣ ⓐ ⓢⓘⓝ


----------



## Trafalgar Square (Mar 18, 2016)




----------



## Trafalgar Square (Mar 19, 2016)




----------



## Dulcet_Man (Mar 19, 2016)

Caprock Canyons, TX


----------



## M_T_M (Mar 19, 2016)

Dulcet_Man said:


> Caprock Canyons, TX

Click to collapse



Been there a couple of times. Beautiful place for camping!! :good:


----------



## Dulcet_Man (Mar 19, 2016)

M_T_M said:


> Been there a couple of times. Beautiful place for camping!! :good:

Click to collapse



We need to camp there, just went to check it out one day. It looks like it has a bunch of good trails.
We went to Palo Duro Canyon the day before and of the two I think Caprock would be better to camp at, As long as the bison leave you alone.
I would hate to stumble across one of them in the middle of the night when you headed to the bathroom.

Palo Duro Canyon


----------



## The Fer-Shiz-Nizzle (Mar 20, 2016)

M_T_M said:


> Been there a couple of times. Beautiful place for camping!! :good:

Click to collapse





Dulcet_Man said:


> Caprock Canyons, TX

Click to collapse



I'm born & raised in Dallas, been to many state parks in the south, but not sure where this place is?....(note to self-OK Google)...1 of my favorite places to go almost yearly is Enchanted Rock. Quite a drive for me, but my dad and I take a weekend road trip to the Hill Country, get a good hike in, and take in the beautiful scenery!

Sent from my m8whl using Tapatalk


----------



## husam666 (Apr 9, 2016)




----------



## Lt_Columbo_87 (Apr 12, 2016)




----------



## krasnovaevgen (Apr 16, 2016)

*Thai video*

Hey, not a photo but very nice short video from Phuket, Thailand


----------



## plegdroid (Apr 18, 2016)

ⓐⓝⓓⓡⓞⓒⓛⓓⓔ ⓘⓢ ⓝⓞⓣ ⓐ ⓢⓘⓝ


----------



## Trafalgar Square (Apr 30, 2016)




----------



## hnz101 (May 3, 2016)

*Brace Yourselves*




*Summer is Coming*


----------



## Trafalgar Square (May 3, 2016)




----------



## plegdroid (May 3, 2016)

Trafalgar Square said:


>

Click to collapse



Think @M_T_M will debate that ?

ⓐⓝⓓⓡⓞⓒⓛⓓⓔ ⓘⓢ ⓝⓞⓣ ⓐ ⓢⓘⓝ


----------



## Trafalgar Square (May 4, 2016)

Yes after reading this:
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=66605380


----------



## ironman38102 (May 5, 2016)

Trafalgar Square said:


> Yes after reading this:
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=66605380

Click to collapse



Troll Level: Over 9000 ??

Sent from my XT1033 running good ol' Stock ROM


----------



## jugg1es (May 5, 2016)

Troll? Who mentioned troll?


----------



## LeGrice (May 5, 2016)

trolling the trolls with real trolls so to say


----------



## Dirk (Jul 6, 2016)

All four major food groups covered. Beer, Bacon, Burger and Sausage!


----------



## M_T_M (Jul 6, 2016)

DirkGently said:


> All four major food groups covered. Beer, Bacon, Burger and Sausage!

Click to collapse



Bravo,  my good sir...it looks delicious!! :highfive:


----------



## plegdroid (Jul 7, 2016)

ⓐⓝⓓⓡⓞⓒⓛⓓⓔ ⓘⓢ ⓝⓞⓣ ⓐ ⓢⓘⓝ


----------



## M_T_M (Jul 21, 2016)

diablo666estrada said:


> Xda uses swappa officially, well I sell on swappa and recently I had a senior member do me really dirty he bought my stock Verizon S7 and then said it was only cdma and that it wouldn't read a sim, I said return device for refund , he immediately  started a paypal dispute  and claim when I received my device it was Knox tripped warranty void custom rooted busy box installed. I am really upset and he should be ashamed of himself, I think everyone should know that Some Xda members are playing with people's devices without their knowledge.  Is this the way xda works? I am embarrassed by his behavior and he should be ashamed, I now have my proof .....Axel06 of xda abused swappa to void the warranty on my device and started a paypal dispute. who else has he done this to? https://imgur.com/gallery/DkTV0

Click to collapse



Now,  that was a wall of text!! 
Couple of things:
-This is a thread for images that should be funny in nature...your post has no images,  what gives? 
-XDA has nothing to do with transactions done in Swappa. You should go back to them to take care of this  issue
-The member you are accusing does not represent XDA or it's affiliates so...you can't judge XDA based on the actions of one individual 
-It's too early for me to deal with stuff like this.  Chill out mate,  life is too short 
-What's love got to do, got to do with it
What's love but a second hand emotion?   Sorry,  starting singing Tina Turner hits out of the blue
-Did you know that if all the XDA members  donated a dollar to me,  I'd me a millionaire? True fact!!! 

Anywhere,  have a nice day and either post pics or abandon this thread! 

Cheers, 

M_T_M
Señor Moderator


----------



## plegdroid (Jul 21, 2016)

ⓐⓝⓓⓡⓞⓒⓛⓓⓔ ⓘⓢ ⓝⓞⓣ ⓐ ⓢⓘⓝ


----------



## plegdroid (Jul 22, 2016)

ⓐⓝⓓⓡⓞⓒⓛⓓⓔ ⓘⓢ ⓝⓞⓣ ⓐ ⓢⓘⓝ


----------



## M_T_M (Jul 22, 2016)

plegdroid said:


> View attachment 3820595
> 
> ⓐⓝⓓⓡⓞⓒⓛⓓⓔ ⓘⓢ ⓝⓞⓣ ⓐ ⓢⓘⓝ

Click to collapse


----------



## plegdroid (Jul 22, 2016)

m_t_m said:


>

Click to collapse





??

ⓐⓝⓓⓡⓞⓒⓛⓓⓔ ⓘⓢ ⓝⓞⓣ ⓐ ⓢⓘⓝ


----------



## M_T_M (Jul 22, 2016)

plegdroid said:


> View attachment 3820693
> 
> ??
> 
> ⓐⓝⓓⓡⓞⓒⓛⓓⓔ ⓘⓢ ⓝⓞⓣ ⓐ ⓢⓘⓝ

Click to collapse


----------



## plegdroid (Jul 22, 2016)

m_t_m said:


>

Click to collapse







ⓐⓝⓓⓡⓞⓒⓛⓓⓔ ⓘⓢ ⓝⓞⓣ ⓐ ⓢⓘⓝ


----------



## M_T_M (Jul 22, 2016)

plegdroid said:


> View attachment 3820848
> 
> View attachment 3820849
> 
> ⓐⓝⓓⓡⓞⓒⓛⓓⓔ ⓘⓢ ⓝⓞⓣ ⓐ ⓢⓘⓝ

Click to collapse







Friday=payday=fun with family...and pay bills :silly::silly:


----------



## GuestK0087 (Jul 22, 2016)

M_T_M said:


> Friday=payday=fun with family...and pay bills :silly::silly:

Click to collapse






​


----------



## M_T_M (Jul 22, 2016)

The Merovingian said:


> ​

Click to collapse



Derp doggie :silly:


----------



## plegdroid (Jul 23, 2016)

ⓐⓝⓓⓡⓞⓒⓛⓓⓔ ⓘⓢ ⓝⓞⓣ ⓐ ⓢⓘⓝ


----------



## plegdroid (Jul 24, 2016)

ⓐⓝⓓⓡⓞⓒⓛⓓⓔ ⓘⓢ ⓝⓞⓣ ⓐ ⓢⓘⓝ


----------



## M_T_M (Jul 25, 2016)

plegdroid said:


> View attachment 3822775
> 
> ⓐⓝⓓⓡⓞⓒⓛⓓⓔ ⓘⓢ ⓝⓞⓣ ⓐ ⓢⓘⓝ

Click to collapse



iknowthefeelsbro.jpg :crying:


----------



## plegdroid (Jul 26, 2016)

ⓐⓝⓓⓡⓞⓒⓛⓓⓔ ⓘⓢ ⓝⓞⓣ ⓐ ⓢⓘⓝ


----------



## M_T_M (Jul 26, 2016)

plegdroid said:


> View attachment 3824547
> 
> ⓐⓝⓓⓡⓞⓒⓛⓓⓔ ⓘⓢ ⓝⓞⓣ ⓐ ⓢⓘⓝ

Click to collapse


----------



## plegdroid (Jul 26, 2016)

M_T_M said:


>

Click to collapse



Evening ?, I see your private plate arrived ??



ⓐⓝⓓⓡⓞⓒⓛⓓⓔ ⓘⓢ ⓝⓞⓣ ⓐ ⓢⓘⓝ


----------



## M_T_M (Jul 26, 2016)

plegdroid said:


> Evening ?, I see your private plate arrived ??
> 
> View attachment 3824556
> 
> ⓐⓝⓓⓡⓞⓒⓛⓓⓔ ⓘⓢ ⓝⓞⓣ ⓐ ⓢⓘⓝ

Click to collapse



Pfft...license plate? That's my new line of cars, mate! :silly:

#respectmyconglomerate


----------



## plegdroid (Jul 26, 2016)

m_t_m said:


> pfft...license plate? That's my new line of cars, mate! :silly:
> 
> #respectmyconglomerate

Click to collapse






???

ⓐⓝⓓⓡⓞⓒⓛⓓⓔ ⓘⓢ ⓝⓞⓣ ⓐ ⓢⓘⓝ


----------



## charlie2016 (Oct 16, 2016)




----------



## Dirk (Oct 20, 2016)

Somehow i've gotten a free speed boost from my ISP today:






Was 48/15 for the last two years. Result! :good:


----------



## Sidx13 (Nov 15, 2016)




----------



## Dirk (Nov 23, 2016)

*BBC Planet Earth II is awesome.*


----------



## Dirk (Jan 4, 2017)




----------



## plegdroid (Jan 19, 2017)

ⓐⓝⓓⓡⓞⓒⓛⓓⓔ ⓘⓢ ⓝⓞⓣ ⓐ ⓢⓘⓝ


----------



## plegdroid (Jun 6, 2017)

ⓐⓝⓓⓡⓞⓒⓛⓓⓔ ⓘⓢ ⓝⓞⓣ ⓐ ⓢⓘⓝ


----------



## M_T_M (Jun 6, 2017)

plegdroid said:


> View attachment 4173263
> 
> ⓐⓝⓓⓡⓞⓒⓛⓓⓔ ⓘⓢ ⓝⓞⓣ ⓐ ⓢⓘⓝ

Click to collapse



I'll read it later...


----------



## plegdroid (Jul 19, 2017)

ⓐⓝⓓⓡⓞⓒⓛⓓⓔ ⓘⓢ ⓝⓞⓣ ⓐ ⓢⓘⓝ


----------



## M_T_M (Jul 19, 2017)

plegdroid said:


> View attachment 4217261
> 
> ⓐⓝⓓⓡⓞⓒⓛⓓⓔ ⓘⓢ ⓝⓞⓣ ⓐ ⓢⓘⓝ

Click to collapse



o...k


----------



## OlioDiPalmas (Jul 25, 2017)




----------



## jugg1es (Aug 6, 2017)

[emoji6]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Sent from my Moto G Play using Tapatalk


----------



## husam666 (Sep 21, 2017)




----------



## Wendell Hill (Sep 25, 2017)

https://media.giphy.com/media/TlK63EuhXEvkA4FdpF6/giphy.gif


----------



## EverRich9 (Oct 5, 2017)




----------



## karandpr (Oct 5, 2017)

husam666 said:


>

Click to collapse




:highfive::good:


----------



## 2WhiteWolves (Oct 13, 2017)

Look out


----------



## xymox26 (Oct 18, 2017)

EverRich9 said:


>

Click to collapse



Oh, this pic... This is definetely one of the best movies I've ever seen! :good::good:


----------



## Tisenoiazei100 (Oct 18, 2017)

The most common thing you see on a hackintosh


----------



## husam666 (Oct 18, 2017)

Tisenoiazei100 said:


> The most common thing you see on a hackintosh

Click to collapse



I only saw those when the HDD started to fail. Maybe your hardware isn't supported


----------



## Dirk (May 28, 2018)

husam666 said:


> I only saw those when the HDD started to fail. Maybe your hardware isn't supported

Click to collapse



Mah Image thread!

What happened to you?


----------



## husam666 (May 29, 2018)

DirkGently said:


> Mah Image thread!
> 
> What happened to you?

Click to collapse



I dieded


----------



## Dirk (May 29, 2018)

husam666 said:


> I dieded

Click to collapse


----------



## M_T_M (May 29, 2018)

husam666 said:


> I dieded

Click to collapse


----------



## Dirk (May 29, 2018)

M_T_M said:


>

Click to collapse



M_T_M!

Everyone hide...


----------



## M_T_M (May 29, 2018)

DirkGently said:


> M_T_M!
> 
> Everyone hide...

Click to collapse



 Meh...


Most trolls around these here parts either don't know me or will not remember me nor those crazy old trolling days...


----------



## Dirk (May 29, 2018)

M_T_M said:


> Meh...
> 
> 
> Most trolls around these here parts either don't know me or will not remember me nor those crazy old trolling days...

Click to collapse



Don't tell me you've hung up your magnificent troll spurs? I guess our best days are behind us!


----------



## M_T_M (May 29, 2018)

DirkGently said:


> Don't tell me you've hung up your magnificent troll spurs? I guess our best days are behind us!

Click to collapse






NEVER!!! Troll for life :silly: :silly:


Teh problam is these new members that don't like to have fun nor interact with us Mods...and y'all already know e is a fun bunch  :cyclops: :highfive: :victory:


----------



## Dirk (May 29, 2018)

M_T_M said:


> NEVER!!! Troll for life :silly: :silly:
> 
> 
> Teh problam is these new members that don't like to have fun nor interact with us Mods...and y'all already know e is a fun bunch  :cyclops: :highfive: :victory:

Click to collapse



Those new members need moar..






It builds character! :good:


----------



## husam666 (May 29, 2018)

DirkGently said:


> Those new members need moar..
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



touche, kids these days don't know how it feels like to be banned left and right.
Bloody brats, I say ban them all


----------



## Dirk (May 29, 2018)

husam666 said:


> touche, kids these days don't know how it feels like to be banned left and right.
> Bloody brats, I say ban them all

Click to collapse



It's for their own benefit! But mostly mine. 


Also, moar images! We need 300,000,000,000 more page views to beat the Homescreen thread!


----------



## husam666 (May 29, 2018)

DirkGently said:


> It's for their own benefit! But mostly mine.
> 
> 
> Also, moar images! We need 300,000,000,000 more page views to beat the Homescreen thread!

Click to collapse



I'll just go to sleep instead


----------



## Dirk (May 29, 2018)

husam666 said:


> I'll just go to sleep instead

Click to collapse



No. First you must open every page in this thread. Then sleep!


----------



## M_T_M (May 30, 2018)

DirkGently said:


> It's for their own benefit! But mostly mine.
> 
> 
> Also, moar images! We need 300,000,000,000 more page views to beat the Homescreen thread!

Click to collapse



Coming right up!!!1111!1!:silly:


----------



## M_T_M (May 30, 2018)




----------



## Dirk (May 30, 2018)

M_T_M said:


>

Click to collapse




Loool! Try to stick that on your beloved Homescreen newguys! :highfive:


----------



## husam666 (May 30, 2018)

DirkGently said:


> Loool! Try to stick that on your beloved Homescreen newguys! :highfive:

Click to collapse



you sound like you really have a thing for those homescreen kids


----------



## Dirk (May 30, 2018)

husam666 said:


> you sound like you really have a thing for those homescreen kids

Click to collapse



Well, who needs to change their Homescreen that often...?


----------



## M_T_M (May 30, 2018)

husam666 said:


> you sound like you really have a thing for those homescreen kids

Click to collapse



Don't hate....appreciate!! :silly:
Also, ohai


----------



## Dirk (May 30, 2018)

M_T_M said:


> Don't hate....appreciate!! :silly:
> Also, ohai

Click to collapse



I think Bing is broken. Searched 'XDA Off Topic' and Facebook was the first result.


----------



## M_T_M (May 30, 2018)

DirkGently said:


> I think Bing is broken. Searched 'XDA Off Topic' and Facebook was the first result.

Click to collapse



lel:silly:


----------



## husam666 (May 30, 2018)

M_T_M said:


> Don't hate....appreciate!! :silly:
> Also, ohai

Click to collapse



will do






p.s. not my phone


----------



## Dirk (May 30, 2018)

husam666 said:


> will do
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Says you!

That cat needs moar poptarts.

#forever2010

Also, when's Rececca Black going to follow up her awesome debut song, 'Friday'? I heard that there might be a 'Saturday' in the works? :silly:


----------



## Dirk (May 31, 2018)




----------



## jugg1es (May 31, 2018)

[emoji102]

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## husam666 (May 31, 2018)




----------



## M_T_M (May 31, 2018)

husam666 said:


>

Click to collapse



Photoshop much...?


----------



## husam666 (May 31, 2018)

M_T_M said:


> Photoshop much...?

Click to collapse



are you angry because they leaked your photos?


----------



## M_T_M (May 31, 2018)

husam666 said:


> are you angry because they leaked your photos?

Click to collapse



not even mad, bro...


----------



## husam666 (Jun 1, 2018)

ok


----------



## M_T_M (Jun 4, 2018)

husam666 said:


> ok

Click to collapse



lol


----------



## plegdroid (Jun 4, 2018)

??


----------



## karandpr (Jun 4, 2018)




----------



## M_T_M (Jun 4, 2018)

plegdroid said:


> ??

Click to collapse


----------



## plegdroid (Jun 4, 2018)

??


----------



## M_T_M (Jun 4, 2018)

plegdroid said:


> ??

Click to collapse



That monkey knows what's up...:cyclops:


----------



## Sara Cova (Jun 7, 2018)




----------



## Dirk (Jun 13, 2018)

You are here:






Enjoy them while they last:


----------



## Tisenoiazei100 (Jun 14, 2018)

Somebody remember this?





Στάλθηκε από το Redmi Note 4 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk


----------



## plegdroid (Jun 14, 2018)

Tisenoiazei100 said:


> Somebody remember this?
> 
> 
> Στάλθηκε από το Redmi Note 4 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Let me Google that


----------



## jugg1es (Jun 29, 2018)

[emoji102]

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Dirk (Jun 29, 2018)




----------



## Dirk (Jul 3, 2018)

Ignore


----------



## M_T_M (Jul 12, 2018)

B4ashiok said:


>

Click to collapse



2012 called..he wants his screensaver back


----------



## Dirk (Jul 14, 2018)

M_T_M said:


> 2012 called..he wants his screensaver back

Click to collapse



All the best ones are coming around again!


----------



## husam666 (Jul 14, 2018)

DirkGently said:


> All the best ones are coming around again!

Click to collapse



Are we going back in time?


----------



## Dirk (Jul 14, 2018)

husam666 said:


> Are we going back in time?

Click to collapse



lol, one of my favourites! I remember it well.


----------



## husam666 (Jul 14, 2018)

Dirk said:


> lol, one of my favourites! I remember it well.

Click to collapse



I tried to go back a couple of thousand pages to look for old posts to recycle... I regret it


----------



## Dirk (Jul 14, 2018)

husam666 said:


> I tried to go back a couple of thousand pages to look for old posts to recycle... I regret it

Click to collapse



Did you find the younger versions of ourselves? I seem to have lost mine somewhere!


----------



## jr866gooner (Jul 14, 2018)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Dirk (Jul 14, 2018)

jr866gooner said:


> View attachment 4549868

Click to collapse



I like it. Very apropos!

This one isn't an image per se, more like a sequence of images stitched together to form a moving picture. I reckon the idea will take off one day. @husam666, you should get a kick outta this. It makes me smile every time:

https://vimeo.com/263985244

John Bonham is smiling from his grave!


----------



## M_T_M (Jul 16, 2018)

Dirk said:


> I like it. Very apropos!
> 
> This one isn't an image per se, more like a sequence of images stitched together to form a moving picture. I reckon the idea will take off one day. @husam666, you should get a kick outta this. It makes me smile every time:
> 
> ...

Click to collapse


----------



## Dirk (Jul 16, 2018)

M_T_M said:


>

Click to collapse



Did you catch the giggle at the end? Cracks me up every time!


----------



## husam666 (Jul 17, 2018)

Dirk said:


> I like it. Very apropos!
> 
> This one isn't an image per se, more like a sequence of images stitched together to form a moving picture. I reckon the idea will take off one day. @husam666, you should get a kick outta this. It makes me smile every time:
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



whoa, this is like a gif.. but with sound 







Dirk said:


> Did you find the younger versions of ourselves? I seem to have lost mine somewhere!

Click to collapse



yes


----------



## Dirk (Jul 17, 2018)

husam666 said:


> yes

Click to collapse



Were we having fun? I seem to remember that used to happen. I'm more like Grandpa Simpson with every passing year. Or Victor Meldrew...


----------



## Dirk (Jul 17, 2018)

This thread is now officially the Tardis. Disappears from one place, only to reappear again in the same place but at a different time!


----------



## karandpr (Jul 18, 2018)




----------



## Babydollll (Jul 19, 2018)

I had a new friend join me for coffee this morning.

This pic was taken on the Pixel 2 XL, edited on that phone with the auto edit setting and a crop of the original pic.

Downloaded to the S9+ from Google photos and edited in Snapseed. I used the morning filter. (Or something like that)

Anyway, they said to tell all y'all hi before the left to go do important gecko stuff.

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## M_T_M (Jul 19, 2018)

Babydollll said:


> I had a new friend join me for coffee this morning.
> 
> This pic was taken on the Pixel 2 XL, edited on that phone with the auto edit setting and a crop of the original pic.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Shouldn't he be saving people 15% or more...?  :silly:


----------



## Babydollll (Jul 19, 2018)

M_T_M said:


> Shouldn't he be saving people 15% or more...?  :silly:

Click to collapse



I did ask him if I could get a discount on my renter's insurance.... He just looked at me and ran off... Maybe he went to check the rates on how much I could save??[emoji16][emoji41]

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## husam666 (Jul 20, 2018)

Dirk said:


> Were we having fun? I seem to remember that used to happen. I'm more like Grandpa Simpson with every passing year. Or Victor Meldrew...

Click to collapse



I think so, memes have come a long way.


----------



## plegdroid (Jul 20, 2018)

?


----------



## Dirk (Jul 21, 2018)

Babydollll said:


> I had a new friend join me for coffee this morning.

Click to collapse



Nice Lizard! Also... Hai! 

I love foxes:


----------



## Babydollll (Jul 21, 2018)

Dirk said:


> Nice Lizard! Also... Hai!
> 
> I love foxes:

Click to collapse



Foxes are awesome!

How are you?

Lol at the second pic also. 

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## Dirk (Jul 21, 2018)

Babydollll said:


> Foxes are awesome!
> 
> How are you?

Click to collapse



I'm okay. Good to see you around!


----------



## Dirk (Jul 26, 2018)

Googles Material Design 2 Template. Just add Text:






Useful for App Developers and people who want to be snow blind for the next Android development cycle.


----------



## plegdroid (Jul 28, 2018)

??


----------



## Dirk (Jul 29, 2018)

plegdroid said:


> Kids..

Click to collapse



:laugh:

In other news:

Magnificent Troll Spotted!

(For context, someone posted a random Hauwei review Youtube video in a TWRP thread)


----------



## tal412 (Jul 29, 2018)




----------



## Dirk (Aug 6, 2018)




----------



## plegdroid (Aug 6, 2018)




----------



## Dirk (Aug 7, 2018)

So now we know. The next development cycle will be called....






..the Pie Cycle! 


Edit: Android Pie updates will be hand delivered, said a Google spokesman!


----------



## plegdroid (Aug 28, 2018)




----------



## Dirk (Aug 30, 2018)

*Cool down with Android this summer..*


----------



## plegdroid (Aug 30, 2018)




----------



## M_T_M (Aug 30, 2018)

plegdroid said:


>

Click to collapse


----------



## plegdroid (Aug 31, 2018)

@M_T_M







Afternoon ???


----------



## M_T_M (Aug 31, 2018)

plegdroid said:


> @M_T_M
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse


----------



## plegdroid (Sep 1, 2018)




----------



## Deleted member 8425317 (Sep 1, 2018)

System webview we love u


----------



## Dirk (Sep 3, 2018)

2ISAB said:


> System webview we love u

Click to collapse



Lol. Nobody knows what it does, but it's indespensible!


----------



## plegdroid (Sep 8, 2018)




----------



## Dirk (Sep 9, 2018)




----------



## plegdroid (Sep 10, 2018)




----------



## TravisBean (Sep 13, 2018)

View attachment 4594644


----------



## M_T_M (Sep 14, 2018)

TravisBean said:


> View attachment 4594644

Click to collapse


----------



## Dirk (Sep 14, 2018)




----------



## plegdroid (Sep 15, 2018)




----------



## Joshua020 (Sep 15, 2018)

Funny topic instant knockout results here


----------



## plegdroid (Sep 19, 2018)




----------



## Dirk (Sep 23, 2018)




----------



## JS_Savior (Sep 24, 2018)




----------



## Deleted member 8425317 (Sep 29, 2018)

old and unnecessary


----------



## plegdroid (Oct 3, 2018)




----------



## Dirk (Oct 17, 2018)




----------



## plegdroid (Oct 27, 2018)




----------



## Dirk (Nov 12, 2018)

Seems legit!


----------



## marvelart (Nov 12, 2018)

Awesome and funny pics.


----------



## mazerob (Nov 15, 2018)

*NYC Thread*






:angel:


----------



## CamoGeko (Nov 15, 2018)

Just chillin' ?

Sent from my PH-1 using XDA Labs


----------



## M_T_M (Nov 16, 2018)

CamoGeko said:


> Just chillin' ?
> 
> Sent from my PH-1 using XDA Labs

Click to collapse


----------



## Dirk (Nov 17, 2018)

M_T_M said:


>

Click to collapse



Sheesh, i thought it was Keith Richards!


----------



## husam666 (Nov 17, 2018)

---------- Post added at 01:44 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:43 PM ----------


----------



## plegdroid (Nov 17, 2018)




----------



## geekhunt (Nov 19, 2018)

*Interesting thread*


----------



## M_T_M (Nov 19, 2018)

geekhunt said:


>

Click to collapse


----------



## plegdroid (Nov 19, 2018)




----------



## M_T_M (Nov 19, 2018)

plegdroid said:


>

Click to collapse


----------



## malybru (Nov 20, 2018)

Fruit and Veg Pron:


----------



## geekhunt (Nov 20, 2018)

*Check this*



M_T_M said:


>

Click to collapse



Yes Snapdragon 8150 has performed better than Apple chips. 

https://www.digit.in/peripherals/qu...-huawei-kirin-980-in-antutu-scores-44673.html


----------



## M_T_M (Nov 26, 2018)

geekhunt said:


> Yes Snapdragon 8150 has performed better than Apple chips.
> 
> https://www.digit.in/peripherals/qu...-huawei-kirin-980-in-antutu-scores-44673.html

Click to collapse



And I said... https://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=78205287&postcount=27015


----------



## plegdroid (Nov 26, 2018)

?


----------



## M_T_M (Nov 26, 2018)

plegdroid said:


> ?

Click to collapse



Rrrright....? :silly:


----------



## Dirk (Nov 26, 2018)

M_T_M said:


> Rrrright....? :silly:

Click to collapse



Hmmm. Feels like i saw that same picture only two seconds ago!


----------



## plegdroid (Nov 26, 2018)




----------



## Dirk (Nov 26, 2018)




----------



## geekhunt (Nov 28, 2018)

M_T_M said:


> And I said... https://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=78205287&postcount=27015

Click to collapse



Oh ok I taught you meant in a different way.....anyways Thanks:good:


----------



## Dirk (Dec 2, 2018)

Samsung dun goofed:


----------



## M_T_M (Dec 3, 2018)

Dirk said:


> Samsung dun goofed:

Click to collapse



lel...


----------



## geekhunt (Dec 4, 2018)

Dirk said:


> Samsung dun goofed:

Click to collapse



LOL :laugh::laugh:


----------



## Dirk (Dec 4, 2018)

Just the right amount:

https://gfycat.com/vainorderlygermanspaniel


----------



## plegdroid (Dec 4, 2018)




----------



## Dirk (Dec 22, 2018)

New banksy:


----------



## husam666 (Dec 22, 2018)




----------



## Dirk (Dec 23, 2018)

Spotted by ATC above Gatwick Airport:


----------



## Deleted member 8425317 (Dec 24, 2018)

OC


----------



## Dirk (Dec 24, 2018)

2ISAB said:


> OC

Click to collapse



".....unless you live in Fukushima, i which case you radiate Alpha particles to everyone around you"


----------



## husam666 (Dec 24, 2018)

Dirk said:


> ".....unless you live in Fukushima, i which case you radiate Alpha particles to everyone around you"

Click to collapse



He probably lives on equator since the photo is horizontal


----------



## Dirk (Dec 24, 2018)




----------



## Deleted member 8425317 (Dec 25, 2018)

...


----------



## Deleted member 8425317 (Dec 25, 2018)

pricacy


----------



## Dirk (Jan 10, 2019)




----------



## TravisBean (Jan 10, 2019)

View attachment 4683771
"Licence and registration please"


----------



## husam666 (Jan 11, 2019)

Dirk said:


>

Click to collapse



Normal people will never understand the wisdom of Google's UX team
/s


----------



## Dirk (Jan 11, 2019)

husam666 said:


> Normal people will never understand the wisdom of Google's UX team
> /s

Click to collapse



It's hard to believe that not a single one ever turned on a VPN to check to see if that UI element matched the current QS design. Muppets! That's why i only use ROMs that have the 'Hide QS Footer' setting.

I hate to say it, but this would never happen on an iphone!


----------



## Deleted member 8425317 (Jan 13, 2019)

Hooray for an off-topic thread just as long it's subject on development.

What did you think of this development ?

Sent from my HTC One (M9) using XDA Labs


----------



## Dirk (Jan 13, 2019)

2ISAB said:


> Hooray for an off-topic thread just as long it's subject on development.
> 
> What did you think of this development ?
> 
> Sent from my HTC One (M9) using XDA Labs

Click to collapse



We have had long, philosophical discussions about this. It was agreed that by going on topic in off-topic, you are in fact off topic in off-topic and therefore both on topic and off topic at the same time. It is simply impossible to be on topic in off-topic and not be off topic by way of paradox.

Should be perfectly clear to anyone.


----------



## Deleted member 8425317 (Jan 14, 2019)

Dirk said:


> We have had long, philosophical discussions about this. It was agreed that by going on topic in off-topic, you are in fact off topic in off-topic and therefore both on topic and off topic at the same time. It is simply impossible to be on topic in off-topic and not be off topic by way of paradox.
> 
> 
> 
> Should be perfectly clear to anyone.

Click to collapse



And then the Messiah descended down to earth and announced, "I giveth the Sub-Offtopic"

I always end up in these threads when I forget what it was that I wanted to do with my device. 

Damn disappointed with this reasonably cheap Samsung Galaxy Tab A SM-T380 which cost me 300 dollars, that Only has 16GB of internal. I've got a expansion of 32 but....ah, I shouldn't complain because I knew what I  was buying. I've got about 80 apps, mostly productivity and just one game. 


What I've learnt today.
That if you refill your own cartridges of Ink for a printer and it won't print out. Fill a saucepan of hot water and carefully submerge the clogged?cartridge (not entirely) for at least 2 hours.

Use surgical gloves.


----------



## husam666 (Jan 14, 2019)

2ISAB said:


> And then the Messiah descended down to earth and announced, "I giveth the Sub-Offtopic"
> 
> I always end up in these threads when I forget what it was that I wanted to do with my device.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



you're still on topic


----------



## Dirk (Jan 15, 2019)

husam666 said:


> you're still on topic

Click to collapse



..but also off topic.

Have we learned nothing?


----------



## Deleted member 8425317 (Jan 15, 2019)

Ok


----------



## husam666 (Jan 15, 2019)

Dirk said:


> ..but also off topic.
> 
> Have we learned nothing?

Click to collapse



we never learn


----------



## plegdroid (Jan 16, 2019)

?


----------



## Logix (Jan 16, 2019)

my fave


----------



## plegdroid (Jan 17, 2019)




----------



## izzyfacts (Jan 21, 2019)




----------



## DineshKumar09 (Feb 15, 2019)

Sh*t Happens All The Time

https://i.postimg.cc/hGvWbXYx/****happenseverytime.png


----------



## M_T_M (Feb 15, 2019)

DineshKumar09 said:


> Sh*t Happens All The Time
> 
> https://i.postimg.cc/hGvWbXYx/****happenseverytime.png

Click to collapse


----------



## Barbersh (Feb 21, 2019)




----------



## mmidders (Mar 2, 2019)

*Random Kit Kat*

Anyone know what flavour this Kit Kat is?


----------



## Deleted member 8425317 (Mar 6, 2019)

Barbersh said:


>

Click to collapse



I freaken dislike memes but that one always gets me lol


----------



## agradese (May 20, 2019)

photo from www.google.com


----------



## M_T_M (May 22, 2019)

agradese said:


> photo from www.google.com

Click to collapse



lol...


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jun 2, 2019)

My new pet. A Sulcata Tortoise. She was walking down my street and I decided to keep her. Her name is Mo.


----------



## Dirk (Jun 2, 2019)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> My new pet. A Sulcata Tortoise. She was walking down my street and I decided to keep her. Her name is Mo.

Click to collapse



Beautiful! I trust she will be 'free range' in her new home?

Otherwise it's just kidnapping.


----------



## karandpr (Jun 2, 2019)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> My new pet. A Sulcata Tortoise. She was walking down my street and I decided to keep her. Her name is Mo.

Click to collapse


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jun 2, 2019)

Dirk said:


> Beautiful! I trust she will be 'free range' in her new home?
> 
> Otherwise it's just kidnapping.

Click to collapse



Yep!


----------



## plegdroid (Jun 2, 2019)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> My new pet. A Sulcata Tortoise. She was walking down my street and I decided to keep her. Her name is Mo.

Click to collapse



Here's one I found on T-Bay,  if bought before the 8th of June , seller will ship with full upgrades"click and collect". ???


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jun 3, 2019)

plegdroid said:


> Here's one I found on T-Bay, if bought before the 8th of June , seller will ship with full upgrades"click and collect". ???

Click to collapse



I will be looking into this. Maybe I can just retrofit mine ?


----------



## M_T_M (Jun 3, 2019)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> My new pet. A Sulcata Tortoise. She was walking down my street and I decided to keep her. Her name is Mo.

Click to collapse



Two quick things:
1-Ohai
2-What if Mo has a home full of kids and a husband waiting for her to come back from the taqueria...?  :silly:


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jun 3, 2019)

M_T_M said:


> Two quick things:
> 1-Ohai
> 2-What if Mo has a home full of kids and a husband waiting for her to come back from the taqueria...?  :silly:

Click to collapse



I had the gender verified.. he's a boy. So in other words, he's a deadbeat dad


----------



## M_T_M (Jun 5, 2019)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> I had the gender verified.. he's a boy. So in other words, he's a deadbeat dad

Click to collapse



Touché...:silly:


----------



## mrrocketdog (Sep 23, 2019)

*#%)


----------



## HiChell (Sep 25, 2019)




----------



## plegdroid (Mar 14, 2021)




----------



## orb3000 (Mar 26, 2021)

Bringing back the dead!


----------



## plegdroid (Feb 10, 2022)




----------



## orb3000 (Jun 12, 2022)




----------



## plegdroid (Jun 12, 2022)




----------



## plegdroid (Jun 15, 2022)

_

_


----------



## plegdroid (Jun 19, 2022)




----------



## mrrocketdog (Jun 20, 2022)




----------



## plegdroid (Jun 29, 2022)




----------



## plegdroid (Jul 27, 2022)




----------



## husam666 (Sep 18, 2022)




----------



## orb3000 (Sep 18, 2022)




----------



## orb3000 (Oct 2, 2022)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## orb3000 (Oct 4, 2022)




----------



## plegdroid (Oct 4, 2022)




----------



## DavidTheKnower (Oct 6, 2022)

funne


----------



## orb3000 (Oct 6, 2022)

DavidTheKnower said:


> funne

Click to collapse


----------



## plegdroid (Oct 6, 2022)




----------



## orb3000 (Oct 7, 2022)




----------



## orb3000 (Oct 14, 2022)




----------



## plegdroid (Oct 14, 2022)




----------



## plegdroid (Oct 17, 2022)




----------



## orb3000 (Oct 17, 2022)




----------



## plegdroid (Oct 17, 2022)

orb3000 said:


> View attachment 5737509

Click to collapse


----------



## lil_michelle (Oct 17, 2022)




----------



## orb3000 (Oct 22, 2022)

There Was A Massive Pirate Ship Driving Around My Neighborhood​


----------



## plegdroid (Oct 22, 2022)




----------



## orb3000 (Oct 24, 2022)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## plegdroid (Oct 24, 2022)

orb3000 said:


> View attachment 5741985

Click to collapse


----------



## Clark Joseph Kent (Oct 25, 2022)




----------



## plegdroid (Oct 25, 2022)




----------



## orb3000 (Oct 25, 2022)

Downloading a file back in 1999 on dial up connection


----------



## lil_michelle (Oct 26, 2022)




----------



## lil_michelle (Oct 27, 2022)

plegdroid said:


> View attachment 5741289

Click to collapse


----------



## Alatoru (Oct 27, 2022)




----------



## orb3000 (Oct 28, 2022)




----------



## lil_michelle (Nov 1, 2022)




----------



## Clark Joseph Kent (Nov 2, 2022)




----------



## orb3000 (Nov 2, 2022)




----------



## Clark Joseph Kent (Nov 3, 2022)

orb3000 said:


> View attachment 5750571

Click to collapse


----------



## orb3000 (Nov 4, 2022)

Equal population


----------



## lil_michelle (Nov 5, 2022)




----------



## Clark Joseph Kent (Nov 5, 2022)




----------



## lil_michelle (Nov 5, 2022)




----------



## plegdroid (Nov 6, 2022)




----------



## lil_michelle (Nov 6, 2022)




----------



## orb3000 (Nov 7, 2022)




----------



## Clark Joseph Kent (Nov 8, 2022)




----------



## orb3000 (Nov 8, 2022)




----------



## lil_michelle (Nov 8, 2022)

Clark Joseph Kent said:


> View attachment 5755169

Click to collapse



That would be me


----------



## lil_michelle (Nov 9, 2022)




----------



## orb3000 (Nov 9, 2022)




----------



## orb3000 (Nov 9, 2022)

orb3000 said:


> View attachment 5756711

Click to collapse



Update


----------



## orb3000 (Nov 11, 2022)




----------



## lil_michelle (Nov 11, 2022)




----------



## orb3000 (Nov 14, 2022)

Wait, something is wrong here...


----------



## lil_michelle (Nov 16, 2022)




----------



## blackhawk (Nov 17, 2022)




----------



## orb3000 (Nov 17, 2022)

Nutella deconstructed


----------



## blackhawk (Nov 17, 2022)




----------



## Clark Joseph Kent (Nov 17, 2022)




----------



## orb3000 (Nov 18, 2022)




----------



## blackhawk (Nov 22, 2022)

Taking out the trash on a Death Star is really tough...




Hot Shots


----------



## amadjan (Nov 24, 2022)




----------



## blackhawk (Nov 25, 2022)




----------



## lil_michelle (Nov 29, 2022)




----------



## Clark Joseph Kent (Nov 30, 2022)




----------



## V0latyle (Dec 1, 2022)

If you know, you know.


----------



## lil_michelle (Dec 4, 2022)




----------



## blackhawk (Dec 4, 2022)

lil_michelle said:


> View attachment 5777483

Click to collapse



If that's your ECG... better call a doctor.


----------



## mrrocketdog (Dec 4, 2022)

blackhawk said:


> If that's your ECG... better call a doctor.

Click to collapse



better get the crash cart also. lol


----------



## blackhawk (Dec 4, 2022)

PIKACHU POKEMON, *STAT!!!*​*
They used they lastest cutting edge technology available but nothing could be done...*


----------



## orb3000 (Dec 6, 2022)




----------



## Clark Joseph Kent (Dec 8, 2022)




----------



## plegdroid (Dec 8, 2022)

Clark Joseph Kent said:


> View attachment 5779963

Click to collapse



Easy peasy lemon squeezy, "the" wrote twice


----------



## RiddleTower (Dec 8, 2022)




----------



## blackhawk (Dec 8, 2022)

plegdroid said:


> Easy peasy lemon squeezy, "the" wrote twice

Click to collapse



I lost 20 IQ points on that one


----------



## blackhawk (Dec 8, 2022)




----------



## plegdroid (Dec 11, 2022)




----------



## blackhawk (Dec 11, 2022)

plegdroid said:


> View attachment 5782951

Click to collapse



Too late...


----------



## plegdroid (Dec 12, 2022)




----------



## plegdroid (Dec 13, 2022)




----------



## plegdroid (Dec 14, 2022)




----------



## blackhawk (Dec 14, 2022)

plegdroid said:


> View attachment 5785367

Click to collapse



So true...


----------



## plegdroid (Dec 16, 2022)




----------



## plegdroid (Dec 19, 2022)




----------



## Clark Joseph Kent (Dec 19, 2022)

blackhawk said:


> So true...
> View attachment 5785369

Click to collapse


----------



## Clark Joseph Kent (Dec 20, 2022)




----------



## lil_michelle (Dec 21, 2022)

Lol looks exactly like my cat


----------



## lil_michelle (Dec 29, 2022)




----------



## Oswald Boelcke (Dec 30, 2022)

lil_michelle said:


> View attachment 5796589

Click to collapse



This sounds like road constructions in Germany since the unification. All the Western states' money went to the five "new" Eastern states for nearly 30 years and nothing was left to be invested into the Western states infrastructure for three decades.
Slightly about a year ago (2021-12-02) , the autobahn A45, one of the most important North-South highways had to be completely blocked between the exits "Lüdenscheid-Nord" and "Lüdenscheid" (https://www.google.com/maps/@51.2498024,7.6200329,1974m/data=!3m1!1e3!5m1!1e1) because the so-called Rahmedetal-bridge is so heavily damaged that it can't be repaired and needs to be blown up. And this can take time in a "well-organised" bureaucratic country. I know that bridge, the A45 and the good old times in Germany very well, as I was born and grew up in Lüdenscheid. And unluckily I'd be able to provide many more examples from all over Germany. Oops... Correction. Only the Western states are affected...


----------



## lil_michelle (Dec 30, 2022)

Oswald Boelcke said:


> This sounds like road constructions in Germany since the unification. All the Western states' money went to the five "new" Eastern states for nearly 30 years and nothing was left to be invested into the Western states infrastructure for three decades.
> Slightly about a year ago (2021-12-02) , the autobahn A45, one of the most important North-South highways had to be completely blocked between the exits "Lüdenscheid-Nord" and "Lüdenscheid" (https://www.google.com/maps/@51.2498024,7.6200329,1974m/data=!3m1!1e3!5m1!1e1) because the so-called Rahmedetal-bridge is so heavily damaged that it can't be repaired and needs to be blown up. And this can time in a "well-organised" bureaucratic country. I know that bridge, the A45 and the good old times in Germany very well, as I was born and grew up in Lüdenscheid. And unluckily I'd be able to provide many more examples from all over Germany. Oops... Correction. Only the Western states are affected...

Click to collapse



That is unbelievable I never knew that. The Autobarn is famous the world over


----------



## Clark Joseph Kent (Dec 31, 2022)




----------



## lil_michelle (Jan 1, 2023)




----------



## blackhawk (Jan 1, 2023)

*Dusty DeVille's 12 Step Program*

1. We admitted we were powerless over our urges to kill everything smaller than ourselves or even larger and that while our predation has become unmanageable but we are still sublime.

2. Came to believe that a Care Provider (maybe) greater  than ourselves could restore us to sanity.

3. Made a decision to turn our will and our lives over to the care provider as we understood Him, at least when hungry.

4. Made a searching and fearless moral inventory of ourselves but did mostly grooming.

5. Admitted to the care provider, to ourselves and to another feline the sort of the nature of our blood splatters, left over bones and  feathers.

6. Were entirely ready to have the care provider remove all the debris from our water bowl.

7. Humbly asked Him to remove our shortdroppings.

8. Made a list of rodents, birds, insects and reptiles we had harmed, maimed, killed, dismembered etc and became willing to eat all of them all.

9. Made direct amends to kill such objects of prey wherever possible, except when to do so would prove boring or inconvenient.

10. Continued to take personal inventory and when we were wrong to promptly attack or run from it.

11. Sought through prayer and meditation to improve our conscious contact with the care provider as we understood Him, praying only for knowledge of His will for us and the power to feed us will be carried out.

12. Having had a spiritual awakening as the result of these steps, we tried to carry this message to prey species and to practice these principles in all our affairs. 
Or just nape.

Rest in Peace, Dusty. MIA presumed KIA on 05.07.2022


----------



## Clark Joseph Kent (Jan 1, 2023)




----------



## lil_michelle (Jan 4, 2023)




----------



## Clark Joseph Kent (Jan 4, 2023)




----------



## blackhawk (Jan 4, 2023)

I'm tired...


----------



## Clark Joseph Kent (Jan 4, 2023)




----------



## blackhawk (Jan 5, 2023)

*Don't like my attitude?




Talk to the paw...*


----------



## lil_michelle (Jan 8, 2023)




----------



## karandpr (Jan 8, 2023)




----------



## blackhawk (Jan 8, 2023)

karandpr said:


>

Click to collapse



Thank you.  
It worked!


----------



## Dayuser (Jan 8, 2023)




----------



## Dayuser (Jan 8, 2023)




----------



## blackhawk (Jan 8, 2023)

Cartoons use to be funny...


not sick woke propaganda.


----------



## lil_michelle (Jan 8, 2023)




----------



## Clark Joseph Kent (Monday at 5:06 PM)




----------



## blackhawk (Yesterday at 10:26 PM)

God struck...




Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------

